# Gunny's Garage



## woodbutcherbynight

While it is rare I have visitors IRL, when I do we cover a broad range of conversation topics. Feel free to drop in and speak up.










Logo made by Desert Woodworker, via laser.










Logo courtesy of Desert_Woodworker


----------



## corelz125

Fire up the grill


----------



## pottz

saw your post thought id stop by and say hi.looks like im the first one here.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Gotta run errands, fridge is in finishing room. Went for more booze


----------



## pottz

> Fire up the grill
> 
> - corelz125


spoke too soon.so i guess were in gunny's garage now?


----------



## pottz

> Gotta run errands, fridge is in finishing room. Went for more booze
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


get margarita mix and tequila for mike.


----------



## corelz125

Same place new sign and owner. No heavy artillery allowed any more


----------



## pottz

no we need to lock up all the weapons,and no politics,religion or sexual talk or pictures guys.im tiered of moving,not sure if i wanna unppack yet-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Fire up the grill
> 
> - corelz125


no problem im bringin the smoker with us,ill do some baby backs tonight.


----------



## bandit571

When I listen to BTO….so do my neighbors…...crank it up!

And…

Let it Roll ( on down the Highway)!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> no we need to lock up all the weapons,and no politics,religion or sexual talk or pictures guys.im tiered of moving,not sure if i wanna unppack yet-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Can't post any pictures of my shop. Probably offend a whole bunch of people. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I really appreciate that I can still be able to see and hear from you guys. I am offering a real homemade Ukraine dinner spread from a real kitchen…










ехай ця їжа та друзі благословлять цей дім

translation for Pottz- may this food and friends bless this home


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The boys - and I cannot stress this enough - are back in town.


----------



## pottz

> When I listen to BTO….so do my neighbors…...crank it up!
> 
> And…
> 
> Let it Roll ( on down the Highway)!
> 
> - bandit571


it aint a party with out the bandit,you animal.lol.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I was fairly certain you were gonna take the Lead, Gunny.

If you hadnt, I was going to, and call it The Whiskey a Go Go.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hope you'll accept a broke down old street cop in the midst. Always looking for a good chat. Sadly I'm not much in to fancy drinks like margaritas. I pretty much stick to cheap beer and Black Velvet.


----------



## corelz125

Bob same rules as before all are welcome and encouraged to join in the discussion. Hey we have the Duck that drinks wine from a box then speaks in riddles, so cheap beer fits right in. Brian Whiskey a go go thats Pottz neighborhood?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Went into *"Show shall go on"* after my longish sabatical and the first thing I saw was a *bloody sideways picture*.

Next minute it was closed… looks like I'm not the only one that hates *sideways pictures*... *YAY!*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Welcome aboard Bob!

In celebration, a tune for the new guy:

Roy Clark - Ghost Riders In The Sky

He talks alot in the beginning, so jump ahead a bit cause Roy is absolutely ripping it here.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I really appreciate that I can still be able to see and hear from you guys. I am offering a real homemade Ukraine dinner spread from a real kitchen…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ехай ця їжа та друзі благословлять цей дім
> 
> translation for Pottz- may this food and friends bless this home
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


NICE


----------



## pottz

> I was fairly certain you were gonna take the Lead, Gunny.
> 
> If you hadnt, I was going to, and call it The Whiskey a Go Go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


dang we could of had the whiskey and got a garage-lol. oh hell ill take anything right now,we got a home again.thanks gunny.


----------



## pottz

> Hope you ll accept a broke down old street cop in the midst. Always looking for a good chat. Sadly I m not much in to fancy drinks like margaritas. I pretty much stick to cheap beer and Black Velvet.
> 
> - BurlyBob


hey welcome bob glad you found us,and drink whatever you like man.


----------



## pottz

> Went into *"Show shall go on"* after my longish sabatical and the first thing I saw was a *bloody sideways picture*.
> 
> Next minute it was closed… looks like I m not the only one that hates *sideways pictures*... *YAY!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yep you guessed it ducks,it was the sideways pic that killed us!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here go, 5000 posts by April Fools? ;-0


----------



## pottz

> Here go, 5000 posts by April Fools? ;-0
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


dang bob your a slave driver,even dw cant talk that much-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

Wow that was quick! Could bring some good fresh caught Georgia Shrimp for an appetizer. Got a case of good German Pilsner for beer lovers. Promise to be good.


----------



## corelz125

I'll go for a German Pilsner. Beck's was never the same after they stopped brewing it in Germany and started making it here. So now we see who got us shut down. One sideways pic and the doors got locked.


----------



## pottz

> Wow that was quick! Could bring some good fresh caught Georgia Shrimp for an appetizer. Got a case of good German Pilsner for beer lovers. Promise to be good.
> 
> - 987Ron


ha ha your ok ron,we all need to be good!


----------



## pottz

> I ll go for a German Pilsner. Beck s was never the same after they stopped brewing it in Germany and started making it here. So now we see who got us shut down. One sideways pic and the doors got locked.
> 
> - corelz125


ill bet the duck flagged it,you know how he hates sideways pic's!!!


----------



## 987Ron

Checked the fridge in my garage and the Pilsner is Flensburger, that's the one with the wired on top. 1/2 case of Franzishaner Weissbeir and 4 bottles of Innis and Gunn Scotch Ale. Bring it all and help stock the fridge at Gunney's


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy in shop.


----------



## corelz125

We got shut down right before 5500 posts. Could of let us get a couple of more in at least. What are you working on there Gunny?


----------



## pottz

man it was a rough day i was in the bar and heard loud pounding on the front door and yelling, us marshalls open up,so i head out the back hitch up the smoker and grabbed a few cases of corelz bar and grill whiskey glasses and beer mugs and get out the back just as they smash down the front door.so if anybody wants a souvenir i got a few.the bummer was we were finally done paying off the debt from corona crazy and i was gonna get my first pay check next week!!! murphys law!


----------



## pottz

> We got shut down right before 5500 posts. Could of let us get a couple of more in at least. What are you working on there Gunny?
> 
> - corelz125


yeah our old number at cc was 6194 i thought for sure we were gonna pass that.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... One sideways pic and the doors got locked.
> - corelz125
> 
> ill bet the *duck flagged it*,you know how he hates sideways pic s!!!
> - pottz


Thanks for the suggestion *pottzy*. Expect to see a drop of 20% in posts… and maybe even membership.


----------



## pottz

hey we already have 215 views.dont be afraid to come in all are welcome,if you like to have fun and take a break from wood talk,although we do some of that, join us.


----------



## pottz

> ..... One sideways pic and the doors got locked.
> - corelz125
> 
> ill bet the duck flagged it,you know how he hates sideways pic s!!!
> - pottz
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion *pottzy*. Expect to see a drop of 20% in posts… and maybe even membership.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


your a real party animal,er duck!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Finally, after all the banter of Brian and Corelz and Petey and their NY club action stories- the 72 yr old DW can say that he went to W A Go and the Trouboudor, but you lads were still in High school…

*Then on to age*- anybody care to update their age and BMI (body mass index)

Data from the last census-

Ron- 82- vaccinated

Desert_Woodworker- 72 BMI 26.0 and vaccinated

Pottz- he never stated, but from his posts, I would say around 40'ish…

Age isn't a problem here BBob- I drink mostly water and Coors light- welcome



> *Hope you ll accept a broke down old street cop in the midst. *
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> man it was a rough day i was in the bar and heard loud pounding on the front door and yelling, us marshalls open up,so i head out the back hitch up the smoker and grabbed a few cases of corelz bar and grill whiskey glasses and beer mugs and get out the back just as they smash down the front door.so *if anybody wants a souvenir i got a few*.the bummer was we were finally done paying off the debt from corona crazy and i was gonna get my first pay check next week!!! murphys law!
> 
> - pottz


Did they get your and Corlez's bar stools?










and are our barstool memberships transferable with or without a fee.

Another concern is that Gunny's wife has cats- will that be a problem with the Dire wolf and Beagle?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Preview for projects-










Completed this guy a few days ago- started in 2018 finished 2021. What makes this special to me is that this was done with paper-pencil, table saw, router NO CNC or computer drawings…

check it out on projects


----------



## pottz

> Finally, after all the banter of Brian and Corelz and Petey and their NY club action stories- the 72 yr old DW can say that he went to W A Go and the Trouboudor, but you lads were still in High school…
> 
> *Then on to age*- anybody care to update their age and BMI (body mass index)
> 
> Data from the last census-
> 
> Ron- 82- vaccinated
> 
> DesertWoodworker- 72 BMI 26.0 and vaccinated
> 
> Pottz- he never stated, but from his posts, I would say around 40 ish…
> 
> Age isn t a problem here BBob- I drink mostly water and Coors light- welcome
> 
> *Hope you ll accept a broke down old street cop in the midst. *
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


i wish dw,try 60 heading to 61 fast.bmi off the charts medical phenom!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> We got shut down right before 5500 posts. Could of let us get a couple of more in at least. What are you working on there Gunny?
> 
> - corelz125


Drying rack, or my version of one
.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> man it was a rough day i was in the bar and heard loud pounding on the front door and yelling, us marshalls open up,so i head out the back hitch up the smoker and grabbed a few cases of corelz bar and grill whiskey glasses and beer mugs and get out the back just as they smash down the front door.so if anybody wants a souvenir i got a few.the bummer was we were finally done paying off the debt from corona crazy and i was gonna get my first pay check next week!!! murphys law!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## bandit571

Working my way through a six of Guinness Extra Stouts…...burp.

Tested out the right hand….by using a jack plane..









Seems the hand doesn't quite like doing clamps, though…









Had to use the left hand for these….


----------



## pottz

> man it was a rough day i was in the bar and heard loud pounding on the front door and yelling, us marshalls open up,so i head out the back hitch up the smoker and grabbed a few cases of corelz bar and grill whiskey glasses and beer mugs and get out the back just as they smash down the front door.so *if anybody wants a souvenir i got a few*.the bummer was we were finally done paying off the debt from corona crazy and i was gonna get my first pay check next week!!! murphys law!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did they get your and Corlez s bar stools?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and are our barstool memberships transferable with or without a fee.
> 
> Another concern is that Gunny s wife has cats- will that be a problem with the Dire wolf and Beagle?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry dw like i said i was goin out the back as they were comin in the front.and we are now the guests of our gracious host gunny in his garage/shop.so memberships are null and void.anybody hiring ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hope you ll accept a broke down old street cop in the midst. Always looking for a good chat. Sadly I m not much in to fancy drinks like margaritas. I pretty much stick to cheap beer and Black Velvet.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Oh yeah, plenty of room, even have a carport with plenty of lighting.


----------



## pottz

> Preview for projects-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completed this guy a few days ago- started in 2018 finished 2021. What makes this special to me is that this was done with paper-pencil, table saw, router NO CNC or computer drawings…
> 
> check it out on projects
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


lookin good glad to see you makin dust dw.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Another concern is that Gunny s wife has cats- will that be a problem with the Dire wolf and Beagle?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Nah, they run and hide first sign of someone coming to carport. I know someone has come because it sounds like a herd of elephants on the shop roof as they scramble over it and down the back steps off the roof.


----------



## pottz

> Hope you ll accept a broke down old street cop in the midst. Always looking for a good chat. Sadly I m not much in to fancy drinks like margaritas. I pretty much stick to cheap beer and Black Velvet.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> Oh yeah, plenty of room, even have a carport with plenty of lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


what do think i can bring in some comfy patio chairs and i salvaged the smoker,maybe get a bar?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Seems the hand doesn t quite like doing clamps, though…
> 
> Had to use the left hand for these….
> 
> - bandit571


Well at least you got something done despite the injury. NICE!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Preview for projects-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completed this guy a few days ago- started in 2018 finished 2021. What makes this special to me is that this was done with paper-pencil, table saw, router NO CNC or computer drawings…
> 
> check it out on projects
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I like it, have several projects that are long term. Seems to take forever but once done was worth the effort


----------



## corelz125

Water - Coors light not much of a difference between them. The ducks gonna cripple the site now. No more dire wolf not his place anymore. We've gone the way of the feline. We lost the executive bathroom. All that gold leaf trim going up for govt auction.


----------



## corelz125

DW are those traditional bread board ends?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Water - Coors light not much of a difference between them. The ducks gonna cripple the site now. No more dire wolf not his place anymore. We ve gone the way of the feline. We lost the executive bathroom. All that gold leaf trim going up for govt auction.
> 
> - corelz125


Are you kidding me, it's like wild kingdom here some nights. Bloody cats are FRIENDS with raccoon, opossum, a rabbit even some lab that shows up from time to time. Besides all the cats are skittish of new people. Anitsocial lot they are at times.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Water - Coors light not much of a difference between them* The ducks gonna cripple the site now. No more dire wolf not his place anymore. We ve gone the way of the feline. We lost the executive bathroom. All that gold leaf trim going up for govt auction.
> 
> - corelz125


*Water - Coors light not much of a difference between them* if you drink too much of either it will kill you.

OMG- I will stand with the Dire wolf for he has a place alongside me. Gunny said the cats will scatter… You were our last captain and yes to the setbacks but my question to you was it because of a sideways pic or your manager?










This was on the cameras that Pottz left on the computers…

In the meantime, you are my Jokemeister

Yes, to it being a real traditional floating breadboard end. Here is a good lesson on breadboard ends from the Wood Whisper

*Breadboard Ends: The Joint Most People Get Wrong*
https://thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/breadboard-ends-the-joint-most-people-get-wrong/


----------



## pottz

> Water - Coors light not much of a difference between them. The ducks gonna cripple the site now. No more dire wolf not his place anymore. We ve gone the way of the feline. We lost the executive bathroom. All that gold leaf trim going up for govt auction.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah the beagles gotta stay home now because she hates cats too death.


----------



## pottz

> Water - Coors light not much of a difference between them. The ducks gonna cripple the site now. No more dire wolf not his place anymore. We ve gone the way of the feline. We lost the executive bathroom. All that gold leaf trim going up for govt auction.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Are you kidding me, it s like wild kingdom here some nights. Bloody cats are FRIENDS with raccoon, opossum, a rabbit even some lab that shows up from time to time. Besides all the cats are skittish of new people. Anitsocial lot they are at times.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


oh hell the beagle is totally afraid of new people it can take a few hours or a few days for her to warm up to you,but when she does be ready,she's gonna be all over you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- may this help the new home-

3 Things You Should NEVER Do To A Siberian Husky! (SAFETY TIPS)






it includes a cat…


----------



## pottz

> *Water - Coors light not much of a difference between them* The ducks gonna cripple the site now. No more dire wolf not his place anymore. We ve gone the way of the feline. We lost the executive bathroom. All that gold leaf trim going up for govt auction.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *Water - Coors light not much of a difference between them* if you drink too much of either it will kill you.
> 
> OMG- I will stand with the Dire wolf for he has a place alongside me. Gunny said the cats will scatter… You were our last captain and yes to the setbacks but my question to you was it because of a sideways pic or your manager?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was on the cameras that Pottz left on the computers…
> 
> In the meantime, you are my Jokemeister
> 
> Yes, to it being a real traditional floating breadboard end. Here is a good lesson on breadboard ends from the Wood Whisper
> 
> *Breadboard Ends: The Joint Most People Get Wrong*
> https://thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/breadboard-ends-the-joint-most-people-get-wrong/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not only a sideways pic but a sideways duck,your on your own my friend,good luck-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- The Beagle, as well as the Dire wolf, will always be part of the Garage IMO. But as the former General Manager of the Show- are or will you help set the "garage patio" up? Start with using that beautiful patio set up for your Urn. Are you promoting Corelz as Jokemeister? I will PM you for the position that I think that you would recommend me for…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

With that sideways picture, you guys better delete *humor* from the *keywords*... time to fly north for another sabatical.


----------



## RichT

> With that sideways picture, you guys better delete *humor* from the *keywords*... time to fly north for another sabatical.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Not funny? I busted a gut.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rich- it is great to see that you are interested in our "Strike 4" You would be a great addition to expanding the woodworking subject matter.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> With that sideways picture, you guys better delete *humor* from the *keywords*... time to fly north for another sabatical.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Not funny? I busted a gut.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## RichT

> Rich- it is great to see that you are interested in our "Strike 4" You would be a great addition to expanding the woodworking subject matter.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm in, DW. As soon as I saw Gunny had a new thread, I knew it would be awesome. And it is.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Rich- it is great to see that you are interested in our "Strike 4" You would be a great addition to expanding the woodworking subject matter.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Probably good idea for me to hide the Minwax polyurethane then. I got these empty Arm R Seal cans from the dumpster for times like these when I need to look like I use the good stuff. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Rich- it is great to see that you are interested in our "Strike 4" You would be a great addition to expanding the woodworking subject matter.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I m in, DW. As soon as I saw Gunny had a new thread, I knew it would be awesome. And it is.
> 
> - Rich


Thanks!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- The Beagle, as well as the Dire wolf, will always be part of the Garage IMO. But as the former General Manager of the Show- are or will you help set the "garage patio" up? Start with using that beautiful patio set up for your Urn. Are you promoting Corelz as Jokemeister? I will PM you for the position that I think that you would recommend me for…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


these things are all up to gunny dw,he's invited us into his man cave,so his garage,his rules.im always here to do whats needed and keep the party goin.


----------



## pottz

> With that sideways picture, you guys better delete *humor* from the *keywords*... time to fly north for another sabatical.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Not funny? I busted a gut.
> 
> - Rich


hey so glad to see you,just what we need my friend.after two strikes we sure cant afford a third,so lend a hand and a joke and stay with the party.


----------



## pottz

> Rich- it is great to see that you are interested in our "Strike 4" You would be a great addition to expanding the woodworking subject matter.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Probably good idea for me to hide the Minwax polyurethane then. Igo these empty Arm R Seal cans from the dumpster for times like these when I need to look like I use the good stuff. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


oh geez,gunny,minwax,really,we want him too stay!!!


----------



## bandit571

Maybe get these guys to expand the garage….?
The Good Stuff….


----------



## RichT

> Probably good idea for me to hide the Minwax polyurethane then. Igo these empty Arm R Seal cans from the dumpster for times like these when I need to look like I use the good stuff. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I've moved on, Gunny. You're good.


----------



## RichT

> oh geez,gunny,minwax,really,we want him too stay!!!
> 
> - pottz


Are you kidding? Just try to get rid of me.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Maybe get these guys to expand the garage….?
> The Good Stuff….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Definitely bring that..!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Probably good idea for me to hide the Minwax polyurethane then. Igo these empty Arm R Seal cans from the dumpster for times like these when I need to look like I use the good stuff. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I ve moved on, Gunny. You re good.
> 
> - Rich


Printed all new labels.. LOL Actually restocked last month, took a trip to Highland Hardware in Atlanta.


----------



## RichT

> Printed all new labels.. LOL Actually restocked last month, took a trip to Highland Hardware in Atlanta.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight












Sorry. I should be ashamed. But I'm not…

¯\(ツ)/¯


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Sorry. I should be ashamed. But I m not…
> 
> ¯(ツ)/¯
> 
> - Rich


NO need. Having seen your comments and advice I upped my game and started using better finishes and started matching finishes to what something is used for. Finally broke down last year and got some Transtint Dye. Worked well on the project I used it on. Granted this is cheap pine boards neighbor gave me, still with some work look good. Used DNA, not a fan of the water thing. Not even a fan of water based poly either. Now the Mowhawk pencils have bailed me out a few times. Had to make a place for them and LABEL it, not a use a lot item but when needed invaluable.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Found this in the riverbed yesterday. 1 - 3 million years old, according to some brief investigatin.










Most of the year this riverbed is dry; but when the aquifer up in the mountains gets full, then we get whitewater.










I walk the dogs here alot, looking for fossils, and scanning the riverbanks hoping to see the hilt of a rusted sword or the flash of a gold coin.

This is a photo of a neolithic period ruin right where the springwater flows out of the mountains. The lintel stone is still there, looks sorta like stonehenge but smaller. It makes sense that this would be a sacred site, as you have the Spring and the Oak forest together. Both of which were revered by the Druids.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ahh My feet are up and my coffee is hot.

Good to be back. Welcome BurlyBob and Rich.










Anyone want to guess who the singer on the right is? The woman on the left is Teri Newhouse. Sister of our head pro. (she O.D.'d some time ago)

Brian that is a cool fossil.

For the newer guys I have the early shift.

Member -Member starts to day. Two day tourney. Partner is a 300 lb New Hamshireite with a backswing that barley gets to his hip. Ever notice that guys from N.H. are pretty volatile? Well thats been my experience.


----------



## corelz125

Cool fossil. I read up a little while ago about breadboard ends. Learned a few things. Came out nice DW.


----------



## corelz125

Cool fossil. I read up a little while ago about breadboard ends. Learned a few things. Came out nice DW.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Cool fossil. Bring it over we need a doorstop. LOL


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I am working on that guess, Petey. First I was thinking Alannis Morrisette, but she is from Ottawa, and I know 10,000 Maniacs originated in Upstate NY, somehwere.

Ani DiFranco is from Buffalo, but probably too young.

Lady Gaga is from Yonkers, or New Rochele, somewhere like that, also probably too young.

Itsa toughie????

Gotta think on it somemore….........


----------



## 987Ron

> Yes, to it being a real traditional floating breadboard end. Here is a good lesson on breadboard ends from the Wood Whisper
> 
> *Breadboard Ends: The Joint Most People Get Wrong*
> https://thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/breadboard-ends-the-joint-most-people-get-wrong/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Are Breadboard ends needed out in the arid desert? One would think that once the moisture content was at desert level wood movement would not be a problem. Maybe this was just a woodworking challenge as to what was needed. Looks good though.
> 
> Ron


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Cool fossil. Bring it over we need a doorstop. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## bandit571

1st Breakfast = Pills, 2nd Breakfast? Working on it…

May try the shop later, today….or a nap….haven't decided just yet….









Beagle seems to have the right idea….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 1st Breakfast = Pills, 2nd Breakfast? Working on it…
> 
> May try the shop later, today….or a nap….haven t decided just yet….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beagle seems to have the right idea….
> 
> - bandit571


×2


----------



## 987Ron

Finished up this "test" piece a few days ago. Last coat of shellac yesterday. Tried to improve my technique for the grooves for the string. Helped a bit. 
Took some pictures and posted it this am.
More coffee, sunny day, out to give the P-car a bath. Never buy a black car.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- nice work… +1 on "black" for a car… I had 2 the last was garage kept yet "the swirls" especially when the sunshine hits it… yet when cleaned up beautiful…


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Hi Gunny, stock up some Crown Royal for when I stop in!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hi Gunny, stock up some Crown Royal for when I stop in!!
> 
> Cheers, Jim
> 
> - Jim Jakosh


Gotcha covered, couple large bottles in stock.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Congrats to DW on his project. DT3, first one on this thread.

Nice!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Drop in on Ron's project, some nice looking inlay work on a pretty piece of mahogany.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Congrats to DW on his project. DT3, first one on this thread.
> 
> Nice!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I give thanks to you guys here for inspiring me with your talents and encouraging comments…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Drop in on Ron s project, some nice looking inlay work on a pretty piece of mahogany.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 also read how he did the inlay… pure talent- nice job Ron


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Continuing the review of the LED light with magnifier here is the one I bought and installed at work.


----------



## pottz

> Probably good idea for me to hide the Minwax polyurethane then. Igo these empty Arm R Seal cans from the dumpster for times like these when I need to look like I use the good stuff. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I ve moved on, Gunny. You re good.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Printed all new labels.. LOL Actually restocked last month, took a trip to Highland Hardware in Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


highland man id love to go there but glad there too far away, id way over spend.


----------



## pottz

> 1st Breakfast = Pills, 2nd Breakfast? Working on it…
> 
> May try the shop later, today….or a nap….haven t decided just yet….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beagle seems to have the right idea….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> ×2
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


what do you think gunny bring back the beagle and dire wolf?


----------



## pottz

> Finished up this "test" piece a few days ago. Last coat of shellac yesterday. Tried to improve my technique for the grooves for the string. Helped a bit.
> Took some pictures and posted it this am.
> More coffee, sunny day, out to give the P-car a bath. Never buy a black car.
> 
> - 987Ron


thats some sweet inlay ron.


----------



## pottz

> Hi Gunny, stock up some Crown Royal for when I stop in!!
> 
> Cheers, Jim
> 
> - Jim Jakosh


hey welcome to round three jim glad you could make it,keep it coming my friend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight
> *
> what do you think gunny bring back the beagle and dire wolf?*
> 
> - pottz


I am putting together some ideas for our animal accommodations here.

*Dire wolf*









*Beagle and the cat*








*
Beagle extreme but Pottz will have to make it*









*My choice is prairie design*









The design challenge is open for all to submit- please no cages…


----------



## 987Ron

In from giving the P-car a bath. The pollen is falling from the Pines. Just washed car, had to wipe it down again to get the pollen off. Spring is 2 weeks away, hummingbirds 3 weeks away, Daylight Savings Time near, and the pine trees are coating everything with yellow pollen. Two good, 1 bad, 1 so-so.

Thanks for all the comments on the inlayed tray. Not as difficult as it looks. Tedious at times.
Ron


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> *
> what do you think gunny bring back the beagle and dire wolf?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I am putting together some ideas for our animal accommodations here.
> 
> *Dire wolf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beagle and the cat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Beagle extreme but Pottz will have to make it*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My choice is prairie design*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design challenge is open for all to submit- please no cages…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


beagle and cat together,thats a no no.


----------



## 987Ron

Does the sofa inside the house count? Was one of his favorite nap sites. Was not bashful either.

Ron


----------



## moke

Nice place Gunny!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight
> *
> what do you think gunny bring back the beagle and dire wolf?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I am putting together some ideas for our animal accommodations here.
> 
> *Dire wolf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beagle and the cat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Beagle extreme but Pottz will have to make it*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My choice is prairie design*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design challenge is open for all to submit- please no cages…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *beagle and cat together,thats a no no.*
> 
> - pottz


If Noah could do it with the ark- then we can do it at the Garage…Again, the designs are open for everyone's suggestions.

Ron everyone can submit their pet accommodation…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I forgot to add my favorite for the Dire wolf…


----------



## BurlyBob

Love those dog houses. Sadly, I'm pretty sure we won't be getting another dog for quite some time. After putting the last one down and crying like a kid, just don't want to go thru that again. The last 2 labs were the best ever. I miss them every day.


----------



## 987Ron

> Love those dog houses. Sadly, I m pretty sure we won t be getting another dog for quite some time. After putting the last one down and crying like a kid, just don t want to go thru that again. The last 2 labs were the best ever. I miss them every day.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Bob, Think of the joy you had, the next one will continue the feelings of joy, fun, loyalty. I could never say Alek was my last. Lost him last week, 98 lb Chessie, very hard. One of the best ever. Private thing.


----------



## pottz

> Love those dog houses. Sadly, I m pretty sure we won t be getting another dog for quite some time. After putting the last one down and crying like a kid, just don t want to go thru that again. The last 2 labs were the best ever. I miss them every day.
> 
> - BurlyBob


i said the same when we put our other beagle down,but the wife didn't listen and our current arrived a few months later.glad she didn't listen and did it.cant imagine life without her.but it's a personal thing.


----------



## pottz

> Nice place Gunny!
> 
> - moke


hey mike you found us.we barely missed a beat buddy.i had gunny stock the bar with plenty of marg mix for ya,just fire up your machine.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 1st Breakfast = Pills, 2nd Breakfast? Working on it…
> 
> May try the shop later, today….or a nap….haven t decided just yet….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beagle seems to have the right idea….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> ×2
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> what do you think gunny bring back the beagle and dire wolf?
> 
> - pottz


Of course


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nice place Gunny!
> 
> - moke


Thanks!


----------



## corelz125

He says we'll see how this cat thing works out.


----------



## corelz125

Hey Jim welcome, there's always a spot for you in here.


----------



## robscastle

OK guys stand back while I open a real beer


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Love those dog houses. Sadly, I m pretty sure we won t be getting another dog for quite some time. After putting the last one down and crying like a kid, just don t want to go thru that again. The last 2 labs were the best ever.* I miss them every day.
> *
> - BurlyBob
> 
> *i said the same when we put our other beagle down,but the wife didn t listen and our current arrived a few months later.glad she didn t listen and did it.cant imagine life without her.but it s a personal thing.*
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> He says we ll see how this cat thing works out.
> 
> - corelz125


*+1 beautiful animal…*

*How to Train a Husky to Get Along with Cats
*
Read more at: https://wagwalking.com/training/train-a-husky-to-get-along-with-cats










They seem to do well with Dr. Seuss's books…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

A great project to teach young woodworkers- I did this with my 2 and my daughter went on to build a 900 sq. ft. guest house from the ground up, with me. My son worked as my helper while in high school- he did not like it but it did teach him some skills. These young people not wanting to work in the desert heat- 106 degrees… I wonder why?

Teach them well and they will follow…


----------



## pottz

> OK guys stand back while I open a real beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


hey rc's here now we can get the real party goin.ypu missed the duck he got offended by a sideways pic again.he'll be back though.


----------



## 987Ron

In Georgia there is only one dog house that matters.


----------



## 987Ron

Most famous dog house maybe. Viral even.


----------



## corelz125

There is no training a husky. You just have to convince them to do something they want to do. That's one famous bulldog Ron. ALmost as famous as Bebo? Is the name of the steer from Texas?


----------



## 987Ron

> There is no training a husky. You just have to convince them to do something they want to do. That s one famous bulldog Ron. ALmost as famous as Bebo? Is the name of the steer from Texas?
> 
> - corelz125


Bebo got loose from the handlers once so now he is confined to a pen. Bebo is probably the only neutered mascot. 
I am prejudice being an Okla. Univ alum. Winning season at Okla is just beating Texas.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron you made it to the top 3- congratulations…


----------



## 987Ron

DW as did you to the top 3. congratulations ….. We must not let our egos swell bigger than they are.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW as did you to the top 3. congratulations …..
> 
> - 987Ron


I believe that we are the 2 oldest woodworkers here? 82 and 72… just saying. Again thanks to those who encouraged me… without you there is no me…


----------



## pottz

i just found the ducks dog house.


----------



## bandit571

I find I don't have to build a doghouse….I simply go hide out in the shop….

Laundry Detail today…..means I am also IN the shop….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> OK guys stand back while I open a real beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


NICE, welcome to the party


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i just found the ducks dog house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


Sorry it has been taken…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

ROFL


----------



## bandit571

We have more…









depends on what size dog you have….









Maybe a separate one for the FleaBag's Fleas?

Hmmm..going from this mess..









To this…will hand tools?









takes a bit…..

At least the other face was a bit better..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- you post some great pictures- very inspiring…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Magnifying glass review-









YOUKOYI LED Magnifying Lamp Metal Swing Arm Magnifier Lamp - Stepless Dimming, 3 Color Modes, 5X Magnification, 4.1" Diameter Glass Lens, Adjustable Industrial Clamp for Reading/Office/Work (White)
*
I have been needing something like this… saw it on a Gunny post… $45 Amazon/ free returns.

Almost 5 stars- slight "ding" for the on-off switch quality…*


----------



## pottz

back in a couple hours or so,goin to our regular place for some happy hour….hours! maybe even eat?


----------



## corelz125

A dire wolf in that dog house good luck taking it away from it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> back in a couple hours or so,goin to our regular place for some happy hour….hours! maybe even eat?
> 
> - pottz


enjoy your meal!!!!! there is no smoke from the kitchen!!!!!! Gunny has the bar stocked… where is the food?

Here is a starter for the Garage…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian, so close 10,000 maniacs is the band….now you have it

Ron cool project . gotta tell me how you did that. I want to do inlay.

Ok I lost the "handle" guys… drinks after the round. We are in it, tomorrow is moving day

I'll catch up later


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Some great looking dog and cat houses. I went a different direction. Merged the need for some sawhorses that I could leave outside, and provide the cats a house. Nice benefit is the weight of the cat house portion stabilizes the sawhorses better.


----------



## pottz

> back in a couple hours or so,goin to our regular place for some happy hour….hours! maybe even eat?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> enjoy your meal!!!!! there is no smoke from the kitchen!!!!!! Gunny has the bar stocked… where is the food?
> 
> Here is a starter for the Garage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw the bar and grill are gone this is gunny's garage patio dude,i dont have to cook anymore? so chill your ass and have a cold one,ok.just back from a nice meal and some buffalo trace on the rocks.hey it's friday so you old [email protected]#ks dont p#$s me off ok!!!! just messin with ya all.but i am feelin good right now.so lets get a nice fire goin and pour somthing smooth and mellow dudes.and grab your honey and pull her tight!gunny gets it…...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

The tossed the old alignment machine cart today, boss did some spring cleaning. Took this and tossed in back of my car and brought home.










Got rid of top plastic parts and other junk. Even had parts to make latch work again, AND found the keys to the lock, 3 even. That has not worked in 10 years at least.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

With all this company I am going to have to get some more tables to set our drinks on. Ran out of milk cartons last night.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> back in a couple hours or so,goin to our regular place for some happy hour….hours! maybe even eat?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> enjoy your meal!!!!! there is no smoke from the kitchen!!!!!! Gunny has the bar stocked… where is the food?
> 
> Here is a starter for the Garage…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


NICE!!!!!! Better lock the gate the neighbors will be over soon.


----------



## pottz

hey for a little music that we can all relate too how a bout some john mellencamp,i fought authority and authority "didn't win". ive got that one cranked up right now? join me boys-LMAO!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Sorry to burden you with this- here is a quote from Pottz-... "dw the bar and grill are gone this is gunny's garage patio dude,i dont have to cook anymore?" Should you want I can arrange to provide some food trucks to the Garage… No cost to you- all I ask is that the guys give me a shout-out as to what type… Tonight I am bringing in










I see the cats are already started hanging around the tables… +1



> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## pottz

hey go for it ive already ate,your at gunnys house,it's his show.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- need to check in…*


----------



## bandit571

Start off slow….Ozzie….N.I.B.

Then a bit of G N R? "Anything goes", "Out to Get Me", It's so easy"......You could be mine?

Mellow back out with Blackfoot….The Highway Song, and ..Train, Train….

Then just kick back…listen to the Outlaws (LIVE!) "Green Grass & High Tides"

Then finally…a bit of Chicago….."I'm a Man"....25 or 6 to 4…..Live at Tanglewood, 1970…


----------



## pottz

> Start off slow….Ozzie….N.I.B.
> 
> Then a bit of G N R? "Anything goes", "Out to Get Me", It s so easy"......You could be mine?
> 
> Mellow back out with Blackfoot….The Highway Song, and ..Train, Train….
> 
> Then just kick back…listen to the Outlaws (LIVE!) "Green Grass & High Tides"
> 
> Then finally…a bit of Chicago….."I m a Man"....25 or 6 to 4…..Live at Tanglewood, 1970…
> 
> - bandit571


gunny i think bandit should be in charge of music selectons?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Start off slow….Ozzie….N.I.B.
> 
> Then a bit of G N R? "Anything goes", "Out to Get Me", It s so easy"......You could be mine?
> 
> Mellow back out with Blackfoot….The Highway Song, and ..Train, Train….
> 
> Then just kick back…listen to the Outlaws (LIVE!) "Green Grass & High Tides"
> 
> Then finally…a bit of Chicago….."I m a Man"....25 or 6 to 4…..Live at Tanglewood, 1970…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> gunny i think bandit should be in charge of music selectons?
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Sorry to burden you with this- here is a quote from Pottz-... "dw the bar and grill are gone this is gunny's garage patio dude,i dont have to cook anymore?" Should you want I can arrange to provide some food trucks to the Garage… No cost to you- all I ask is that the guys give me a shout-out as to what type… Tonight I am bringing in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Just bring one, we don't need any neighbors calling the cops. Then have them park across the street in cul de sac so we don't get nabbed for blocking traffic. Lastly get a taco truck or something, have alot of South American neighbors and others that will enjoy. Expect a long line. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

DW make sure to tell them we get 10% of the profits, this way the neighborhood pays for our booze.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Found this in the riverbed yesterday. 1 - 3 million years old, according to some brief investigatin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the year this riverbed is dry; but when the aquifer up in the mountains gets full, then we get whitewater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I walk the dogs here alot, looking for fossils, and scanning the riverbanks hoping to see the hilt of a rusted sword or the flash of a gold coin.
> 
> This is a photo of a neolithic period ruin right where the springwater flows out of the mountains. The lintel stone is still there, looks sorta like stonehenge but smaller. It makes sense that this would be a sacred site, as you have the Spring and the Oak forest together. Both of which were revered by the Druids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*Brian, * There is a cave in Spain with the world's oldest hand print. About 40,000 years old. Know where it is?



> *Top Max- need to check in…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Here I is ;-))


----------



## pottz

> DW make sure to tell them we get 10% of the profits, this way the neighborhood pays for our booze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 damn straight gunny.i like your style bro!


----------



## pottz

gunny i got 4 propane patio heaters im donating to keep the party hotttt!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> gunny i got 4 propane patio heaters im donating to keep the party hotttt!
> 
> - pottz


Pottz last night you were bringing your smoker… besides those 4 heaters are part of Corelz's bar and grill collection settlement…

Were those propane heaters ever certified by Top Max?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Were those prone heaters ever certified by Top Max?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I hope so! I'd hate to see propane bombs somewhere besides here ;-((

Last night I proposed the local political party not endorse any candidate who has policies or management practices that put people's lives and homes at risk. I haven't heard a word. Probably a little too virtuous, eh?


----------



## corelz125

We have a finance plan in place now. Burly Bob we got you covered for the good beer now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We have a finance plan in place now. Burly Bob we got you covered for the good beer now.
> 
> - corelz125


Fed printing us money faster than we can spend it? ;-))


----------



## pottz

gunny i got 4 propane patio heaters im donating to keep the party hotttt!


> gunny i got 4 propane patio heaters im donating to keep the party hotttt!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz last night you were bringing your smoker… besides those 4 heaters are part of Corelz s bar and grill collection settlement…
> 
> Were those propane heaters ever certified by Top Max?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh yeah…..im sure they were?


----------



## RichT

> +1 damn straight gunny.i like your style bro!
> 
> - pottz


Gunny is The Man. I'm loving this thread.

Thanks for kicking it off, Gunny!


----------



## pottz

> +1 damn straight gunny.i like your style bro!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Gunny is The Man. I m loving this thread.
> 
> Thanks for kicking it off, Gunny!
> 
> - Rich


rich where you been,this thread has been going for almost 12000 posts,i started this a year ago,we just keep switching members to keep it alive? im insulted my "friend"!!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> gunny i got 4 propane patio heaters im donating to keep the party hotttt!
> 
> - pottz


Good idea, I have the burn barrel but we don't produce enough trash to keep it going 24/7. Now used oil I can get all day long, free. LOL. Neighbor hits me up regularly for it to burn the trees he cuts down here there and everywhere.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> +1 damn straight gunny.i like your style bro!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Gunny is The Man. I m loving this thread.
> 
> Thanks for kicking it off, Gunny!
> 
> - Rich


----------



## RichT

> rich where you been,this thread has been going for almost 12000 posts,i started this a year ago,we just keep switching members to keep it alive? im insulted my "friend"!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


You're insulted? You didn't invite me. I had to crash the party.

Ha! Just try to get rid of me now. I'll be like the dinner guest who stays long after the party is over.


----------



## pottz

> rich where you been,this thread has been going for almost 12000 posts,i started this a year ago,we just keep switching members to keep it alive? im insulted my "friend"!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You re insulted? You didn t invite me. I had to crash the party.
> 
> Ha! Just try to get rid of me now. I ll be like the dinner guest who stays long after the party is over.
> 
> - Rich


yeah im insulted,i invited you a long time ago and you never responded.now you say gunny is the man thanks for kicking it off? i started this thread two threads ago with corona crazy,the only reason it's gunnys garage is because we got locked out and i asked him to step up and start a new one,which he did. so you need to retract and rethink your comments my "friend"


----------



## RichT

> yeah im insulted,i invited you a long time ago and you never responded.now you say gunny is the man thanks for kicking it off? i started this thread two threads ago with corona crazy,the only reason it s gunnys garage is because we got locked out and i asked him to step up and start a new one,which he did. so you need to retract and rethink your comments my "friend"
> 
> - pottz


I bow down and beg your forgiveness.


----------



## pottz

> yeah im insulted,i invited you a long time ago and you never responded.now you say gunny is the man thanks for kicking it off? i started this thread two threads ago with corona crazy,the only reason it s gunnys garage is because we got locked out and i asked him to step up and start a new one,which he did. so you need to retract and rethink your comments my "friend"
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I bow down and beg your forgiveness.
> 
> - Rich


no need to bow down,just understand my view on your comments,you insulted me and ill of course ill except an apology if given?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete-


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ha! Just try to get rid of me now. I ll be like the dinner guest who stays long after the party is over.
> 
> - Rich


You can crash in the spare bedroom, but the decor is from when my daughter was 6. Blue jeans paint on the walls and flowers and all that. LOL


----------



## pottz

> self delete-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yes,stay out of it dw!


----------



## RichT

> rich where you been,this thread has been going for almost 12000 posts,i started this a year ago,we just keep switching members to keep it alive? im insulted my "friend"!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My post is to late… Pottz leave it alone, I say from experience…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks DW. I've been tied up correcting bad advice and dealing with morons who tell fibs about me, like that I'm a paid "influencer." P.S. I'm not, but if anyone offers me the job, I'm in!!

My work is never done.


----------



## RichT

> self delete-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Dontcha just hate it when someone quotes you before you delete?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I ve been tied up correcting bad advice and dealing with morons who tell fibs about me, like that I m a paid "influencer."
> 
> My work is never done.
> 
> - Rich


I have seen those posts and wondered what realm of reality these people reside in. Frankly I don't have the time or the crayons to explain it.

ROFL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> self delete-
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Dontcha just hate it when someone quotes you before you delete?
> 
> - Rich


The 1st time I saw the Self Delete _my brain saw it as *Selfie Delete*. So I had this image in my head that he took a selfie in the bathroom or something and posted, then thought better of it. Of course when I sobered up I saw my brain was lying to me…


----------



## pottz

> self delete-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Dontcha just hate it when someone quotes you before you delete?
> 
> - Rich


ok rich,please explain your comments,because i hate assuming?


----------



## pottz

> self delete-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Dontcha just hate it when someone quotes you before you delete?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


im not getting the humor!


----------



## RichT

> ok rich,please explain your comments,because i hate assuming?
> 
> - pottz


My comments are self-explanatory.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Yes Rich, like I said… don't go there… welcome back. Any feedback on discussing a woodworking tool before we post it? We represent Gunny's Garage and a review is important so why not get feedback amongst our group… then post the review.


----------



## pottz

> ok rich,please explain your comments,because i hate assuming?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My comments are self-explanatory.
> 
> - Rich


you wanna talk or talk or in riddles.i talk strart,i thought you did too?


----------



## pottz

> Yes Rich, like I said… don t go there… welcome back. Any feedback on discussing a woodworking tool before we post it? We represent Gunny s Garage and a review is important so why not get feedback amongst our group… then post the review.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yes dont do there!!!!!!


----------



## RichT

I do confess to being way out of touch. I honestly didn't know about the earlier threads until pottz told me they had been closed (well at least the covid one).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The 1st time I saw the Self Delete my brain saw it as *Selfie Delete*. So I had this image in my head that he took a selfie in the bathroom or something and posted, then thought better of it. Of course when I sobered up I saw my brain was lying to me…
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*
Excuse me, I am the second elder here- Gunny*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good night guys- I feel that I have run the "gauntlet"


----------



## RichT

> Excuse me, I am the second elder here- Gunny
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


OK, we all need to post our ages so we can get this hierarchy in order.

I'll start. I'm 66. BUT, I'll be 66 1/2 in a few months


----------



## pottz

> I do confess to being way out of touch. I honestly didn t know about the earlier threads until pottz told me they had been closed (well at least the covid one).
> 
> - Rich


yes a little rich,this thread was started by me as corna crazy about 12000 posts ago then we got shut down and corelz started the next thread who i am very grateful for,then we got shut down a couple days ago again,i asked gunny,a good friend to start the next thread,and he did.so thats the history rich,so understand why you ticked me ,and probaby corelz too!


----------



## pottz

> The 1st time I saw the Self Delete my brain saw it as *Selfie Delete*. So I had this image in my head that he took a selfie in the bathroom or something and posted, then thought better of it. Of course when I sobered up I saw my brain was lying to me…
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *
> Excuse me, I am the second elder here- Gunny*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yes you are and thank you for your contributions my friend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rich- I am 72 and I posted my BMI as well 126… but the guys didn't respond. I hope that people become inspired by "Good Health".


----------



## pottz

> Excuse me, I am the second elder here- Gunny
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> OK, we all need to post our ages so we can get this hierarchy in order.
> 
> I ll start. I m 66. BUT, I ll be 66 1/2 in a few months
> 
> - Rich


no need,their is no hierarchy,and those that have lived and survived since day one know that!


----------



## RichT

> Rich- I am 72 and I posted my BMI as well 126… but the guys didn t respond. I hope that people become inspired by "Good Health".
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That's awesome, DW. I'm blessed with some good DNA myself.

Of course, that fateful bus could broadside me tomorrow.


----------



## pottz

well let me just say this thread has takin a turn for the worst tonight and if i offended anyone i deeply apologize,as should those that offended me? enough said.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well let me just say this thread has takin a turn for the worst tonight and if i offended anyone i deeply apologize,as should those that offended me? enough said.
> 
> - pottz


My dearest Pottz- we have had 4 strikes and we need to stay cohesive- May I say "under new management" I saw many new welcomes, some who you know… Yes, you started Corona Crazy about a year ago, then the "Show' and now we are in a new change to the original stage 3… I see this even today- change. Imo you are respected as one of us elders a little young but I am OK with you being part of the elders.

As long as they don't refer to me as "geezer" another topic…


----------



## pottz

> well let me just say this thread has takin a turn for the worst tonight and if i offended anyone i deeply apologize,as should those that offended me? enough said.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My dearest Pottz- we have had 4 strikes and we need to stay cohesive- May I say "under new management" I saw many new welcomes, some who you know… Yes, you started Corona Crazy about a year ago, then the "Show and now we are in a new change to the original stage 3… I see this even today- change. Imo you are respected as one of us elders a little young but I am OK with you being part of the elders.
> 
> As long as they don t refer to me as "geezer" another topic…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh my friend you always make me laugh but the older i get the less [email protected]#t im willing to take.please understand i gave birth to this baby even though it's been adopted twice now,it's still my baby,but sometimes you gotta know when it's time too say goodbye for the good of the child,and maybe it's time for me too do that too.so for now take care of my baby.peace jocks. ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

This is so true.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Rich- I am 72 and I posted my BMI as well 126… but the guys didn t respond. I hope that people become inspired by "Good Health".
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW I missed that one, we have been kinda fast paced last 2 days.

I am 51, BMI 25.8 Drives the Doc's nuts I have same weight since 2008. No special diet, no heavy exercise or gym membership. Balanced meals prepared by my wife, moderate exercise in the form of working in the yard on some project, no desserts, not much for candy either. other extracurricular activities with wife….... LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well let me just say this thread has takin a turn for the worst tonight and if i offended anyone i deeply apologize,as should those that offended me? enough said.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My dearest Pottz- we have had 4 strikes and we need to stay cohesive- May I say "under new management" I saw many new welcomes, some who you know… Yes, you started Corona Crazy about a year ago, then the "Show and now we are in a new change to the original stage 3… I see this even today- change. Imo you are respected as one of us elders a little young but I am OK with you being part of the elders.
> 
> As long as they don t refer to me as "geezer" another topic…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> oh my friend you always make me laugh but the older i get the less [email protected]#t im willing to take.please understand i gave birth to this baby even though it s been adopted twice now,it s still my baby,but sometimes you gotta know when it s time too say goodbye for the good of the child,and maybe it s time for me too do that too.so for now take care of my baby.peace jocks. ;-)
> 
> - pottz


*Did Pottz go with the Duck? Beagles can't fly… they have a way to come home…*_


----------



## bandit571

Bickering will lead to a thread getting shut down…again…

BTW..I turn 68 this coming May…..

Need to get something like this…









And hand plane it until it looks like..









Then you will be too tired to bicker…...and the thread will survive…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Rich- I am 72 and I posted my BMI as well 126… but the guys didn t respond. I hope that people become inspired by "Good Health".
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> DW I missed that one, we have been kinda fast paced last 2 days.
> 
> I am 51, BMI 25.8 Drives the Doc s nuts I have same weight since 2008. No special diet, no heavy exercise or gym membership. Balanced meals prepared by my wife, moderate exercise in the form of working in the yard on some project, *no desserts, not much for candy either.* other extracurricular activities with wife….... LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 you qualify for leadership… +1


----------



## pottz

> This is so true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


LMAO-THANK YOU,I NEEDED THAT!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Bickering will lead to a thread getting shut down…again…*
> 
> BTW..I turn 68 this coming May…..
> 
> Need to get something like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hand plane it until it looks like..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Then you will be too tired to bicker…...and the thread will survive…
> *
> - bandit571


+1 copy


----------



## bandit571

A relative of mine has a truck accessories business….one of the signs on his office wall…..

"If all you are going to do, is stand there and Bitch….go back home"


----------



## pottz

> Bickering will lead to a thread getting shut down…again…
> 
> BTW..I turn 68 this coming May…..
> 
> Need to get something like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hand plane it until it looks like..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you will be too tired to bicker…...and the thread will survive…
> 
> - bandit571


hey dont worry guys rich and i have talked and like all good friends that have mis uderstandings we are good.so bandit crank up the amps and get this party back on track!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A relative of mine has a truck accessories business….one of the signs on his office wall…..
> *
> "If all you are going to do, is stand there and Bitch….go back home"*
> 
> - bandit571


+1


----------



## pottz

> well let me just say this thread has takin a turn for the worst tonight and if i offended anyone i deeply apologize,as should those that offended me? enough said.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My dearest Pottz- we have had 4 strikes and we need to stay cohesive- May I say "under new management" I saw many new welcomes, some who you know… Yes, you started Corona Crazy about a year ago, then the "Show and now we are in a new change to the original stage 3… I see this even today- change. Imo you are respected as one of us elders a little young but I am OK with you being part of the elders.
> 
> As long as they don t refer to me as "geezer" another topic…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> oh my friend you always make me laugh but the older i get the less [email protected]#t im willing to take.please understand i gave birth to this baby even though it s been adopted twice now,it s still my baby,but sometimes you gotta know when it s time too say goodbye for the good of the child,and maybe it s time for me too do that too.so for now take care of my baby.peace jocks. ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Did Pottz go with the Duck? Beagles can t fly… they have a way to come home…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


no dw the duck flew south,oh wait i guess it would be north? hell i dont know,he's long gone-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> And hand plane it until it looks like..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Nice, gotta get smoothing plane. Will be my next acquisition.

Meanwhile I am edge banding OSB.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> no dw the duck flew south,oh wait i guess it would be north? hell i dont know,he s long gone-lol.
> 
> - pottz


East or west, remember the sideways pictures??


----------



## pottz

> no dw the duck flew south,oh wait i guess it would be north? hell i dont know,he s long gone-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> East or west, remember the sideways pictures??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


oh please dont go there gunny or the duck will appear out of nowhere-lol.


----------



## pottz

guys id like to aplogize for where the conversation went tonight,my emotions got a little wacked out and i got too over the top.rich and i have talked and we are still very good friends and hope to be for a long time to come,so lets move on and keep this great part we call …..corona….show shall….gunnys….how about best freinds youd ever want to have?peace my friends!!!


----------



## RichT

> guys id like to aplogize for where the conversation went tonight
> 
> - pottz


No apology needed. It's all good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> guys id like to aplogize for where the conversation went tonight
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No apology needed. It s all good.
> 
> - Rich


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Rich- I am 72 and I posted my BMI as well 126… but the guys didn t respond. I hope that people become inspired by "Good Health".
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm 71.999999999999999999999999999 ;-) My BMI has always been an issue too ;-) It was too high in the womb! A couple docs ask if I was on steroids. Too much muscle mass. Nope, just a farm kid that stacked 300 tons of hay every summer. Now being old, fat, slow, losing my mind it is a bigger issue ;-)
Biggest worry is my ggpa, lived to be 98. He died just before the Great Depression. The average guy made it to 49. Now the average guy makes it to 75. Do I have to have enough saved to make it to 150?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well, I guess I will join in on the Reveal party - will be 56 in April, still take stairs two at a time. Increasingly though, I tend to get cranky if I dont get my 2 hour siesta afternoons. I dont know what an BMI is, other than the Record Label BMI, at W57th street, NYC. I gather from Topa´s post that an BMI has something to do with Fat. I dont have any, the tummy is just as ripped today as it was when I was 20. Still do Wing Chun Kuen excercise every other day, but thats just a little more aggressive than Tai Chi.

Remember when some dudes were saying cholesterol (fat) was bad for you? Turns out, they were stupid, and/or lying because they wanted other people to be stupid>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>










And, in fact, you can engineer the intelligence of children by maximizing a mother´s intake of cholesterol when the baby is in the womb.

Examples of good fatty acids, real Olive oil, Animal fat, eggs. Examples of bad fatty acids, hydrolized vegetable oils (Doritos), hot pockets!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ....then we got shut down a couple days ago again
> - pottz
> 
> ... tell fibs about me, like that I m a paid "influencer."
> - Rich


Shut down bacause of *sideways pictures*... *Rich*, if you're a successful *"influencer"* maybe you can weave your magic (in a gentile way) over those bloody lopsided pictures.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW I bought the light mag thing too. I will use it a lot.

Ron and DW nice projects.

Yes on the sideways pictures, I must have told a dozen how to fix that with the crop it method. (in a nice way)

Last night was an explosion of convo…hard to keep up.

Final round today Front 9 Modified alternate shot, both drive , pick the best drive then the other guy has to hit that shot them me until we hole out. Back nine we count both balls. (that is when the Sh** hits the fan) better to keep your mouth closed at that point.

Have a great day guys


----------



## bigblockyeti

All this talk about food trucks makes me think a get together would be nice. I know a few folks on Stumpy Nubs thread have gotten together for several years, I almost made it to N. VA at Charles Neil's place in '17 but my wife was busy having a baby and thought I should stick around. This could be challenging as I'm going over where a few of y'all live and it's everywhere.

Upstate SC
TN (or GA?)
CA
Ft. Myers, FL
The Desert
Spain
Austrailia
Seattle
Dayton

Just to name a few. To further stretch the range we need someone from Quebec, Alaska, Baja CA and the FL keys.


----------



## RichT

> Remember when some dudes were saying cholesterol (fat) was bad for you? Turns out, they were stupid, and/or lying because they wanted other people to be stupid>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Back in the '70s we were told that eggs were deadly and to not eat more than one per week. I continued to eat my regular breakfast of two eggs and six slices of bacon. I've never followed food fads or that sort of advice about "healthy eating," and my lab results and waistline are just fine.

My older brother used to call me the Cholesterol Kid. He'd shake his head watching me load up my baked potato with butter and tell me I was killing myself and that I should use margarine like he did. Fifty years later anytime he acts like the smart one, I remind him of that.

He grew out of it though. The last time he visited, dinner was carnitas (pork simmered in lard) and refried beans (my beans have lard and bacon fat in them) and he had several servings.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> All this talk about food trucks makes me think a get together would be nice. I know a few folks on Stumpy Nubs thread have gotten together for several years, I almost made it to N. VA at Charles Neil s place in 17 but my wife was busy having a baby and thought I should stick around. This could be challenging as I m going over where a few of y all live and it s everywhere.
> 
> Upstate SC
> TN (or GA?)
> CA
> Ft. Myers, FL
> The Desert
> Spain
> Austrailia
> Seattle
> Dayton
> 
> Just to name a few. To further stretch the range we need someone from Quebec, Alaska, Baja CA and the FL keys.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Add Ukraine to the list.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ....then we got shut down a couple days ago again
> - pottz
> 
> ... tell fibs about me, like that I m a paid "influencer."
> - Rich
> 
> Shut down bacause of *sideways pictures*... *Rich*, if you re a successful *"influencer"* maybe you can weave your magic (in a gentile way) over those bloody lopsided pictures.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


What you are asking for is a miracle. For that you need a Priest. Pretty certain Rich is Not a Priest.

But ya never know.


----------



## corelz125

DW my BMI is 26.88 I'm 42 but some mornings I feel about 65. A few of us in here had a good friend Rick who had Canada covered. It was a busy Friday night. Who swept up the garage? Gunny what's the plan for that cart? Storage or a mobile base for another drill press?


----------



## corelz125

North south east west ducks every where


----------



## 987Ron

As apparently the oldest, not the wisest a few words to live by for you young "Whippersnappers" as you age and get wiser. Be 83 in April.

You can be a grumpy old man and get by with it.
Honey do lists can be put aside with my back, knee, hip hurts like xxxx excuse
You can get a "Handicapped Parking Permit" 
"Always done it thataway" is a good excuse
Thing you do not want to acknowledge "Sorry couldn's hear ya, ears are bad" 
Exercise is just getting up in the morning. 
"The hip hurts could you get that xxx for me" has people waiting on you.
Get a cane and limp, people will let you get in line ahead of them.
First on the list for Covid vaccine. 
Fashionable clothes no longer matter, wear what you want no one cares.
Get to play from the forward or even ladies tees in golf.
You are forgiven for misspelleee d words 
Forgetfulness is permitted. 
You do not know what BMI is or care
Eat what you want to late to teach a dog new tricks
A toddy before bed is considered good
They seldom ask for ID at the liquor store or anywhere else.
You can nap when things get boring, really great at meetings.
The Duck seems like a nice guy as he rambles on also. 
etc

However the cons are so long as to be a Library section.

Ron


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW my BMI is 26.88 I m 42 but some mornings I feel about 65. A few of us in here had a good friend Rick who had Canada covered. *It was a busy Friday night. Who swept up the garage? Gunny what s the plan for that cart? Storage or a mobile base for another drill press?
> *
> - corelz125


Since Pottz won't cook or clean anymore… and you remember the last time I closed your place… Gunny has this…










"the red cart" may I suggest that we use it for a "Hot Pocket warmer" on top… food always warm and available.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- don't forget that we can use the electric shopping cart as well…


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron- don t forget that we can use the electric shopping cart as well…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


They are so slow. Did one lap at the big Walmart in 2 min 12 seconds with one. Ask if they had a turbo version and was laughed at. The little basket on the front doesn't hold much wine, beer and chips. However, running into people can be fun. "Sorry, didn't see you" 
Always fun to see the expression on people faces when you park a Porssche Cayman S in a Handicapted Parking Only Place.


----------



## pottz

> As apparently the oldest, not the wisest a few words to live by for you young "Whippersnappers" as you age and get wiser. Be 83 in April.
> 
> You can be a grumpy old man and get by with it.
> Honey do lists can be put aside with my back, knee, hip hurts like xxxx excuse
> You can get a "Handicapped Parking Permit"
> "Always done it thataway" is a good excuse
> Thing you do not want to acknowledge "Sorry couldn s hear ya, ears are bad"
> Exercise is just getting up in the morning.
> "The hip hurts could you get that xxx for me" has people waiting on you.
> Get a cane and limp, people will let you get in line ahead of them.
> First on the list for Covid vaccine.
> Fashionable clothes no longer matter, wear what you want no one cares.
> Get to play from the forward or even ladies tees in golf.
> You are forgiven for misspelleee d words
> Forgetfulness is permitted.
> You do not know what BMI is or care
> Eat what you want to late to teach a dog new tricks
> A toddy before bed is considered good
> They seldom ask for ID at the liquor store or anywhere else.
> You can nap when things get boring, really great at meetings.
> The Duck seems like a nice guy as he rambles on also.
> etc
> 
> However the cons are so long as to be a Library section.
> 
> Ron
> 
> - 987Ron


all words to live by ron.


----------



## pottz

> DW my BMI is 26.88 I m 42 but some mornings I feel about 65. A few of us in here had a good friend Rick who had Canada covered. *It was a busy Friday night. Who swept up the garage? Gunny what s the plan for that cart? Storage or a mobile base for another drill press?
> *
> - corelz125
> 
> Since Pottz won t cook or clean anymore… and you remember the last time I closed your place… Gunny has this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "the red cart" may I suggest that we use it for a "Hot Pocket warmer" on top… food always warm and available.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no more non paying jobs for me,but ill always clean up my own mess.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> DW my BMI is 26.88 I m 42 but some mornings I feel about 65. A few of us in here had a good friend Rick who had Canada covered. It was a busy Friday night. Who swept up the garage? Gunny what s the plan for that cart? Storage or a mobile base for another drill press?
> 
> - corelz125


Don't know yet. Just saved it from becoming junk. Would like a cart for carport, have to see what I can put in it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Well, I guess I will join in on the Reveal party - will be 56 in April, still take stairs two at a time. Increasingly though, I tend to get cranky if I dont get my 2 hour siesta afternoons. I dont know what an BMI is, other than the Record Label BMI, at W57th street, NYC. I gather from Topa´s post that an BMI has something to do with Fat. I dont have any, the tummy is just as ripped today as it was when I was 20. Still do Wing Chun Kuen excercise every other day, but thats just a little more aggressive than Tai Chi.
> 
> Remember when some dudes were saying cholesterol (fat) was bad for you? Turns out, they were stupid, and/or lying because they wanted other people to be stupid>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, in fact, you can engineer the intelligence of children by maximizing a mother´s intake of cholesterol when the baby is in the womb.
> 
> Examples of good fatty acids, real Olive oil, Animal fat, eggs. Examples of bad fatty acids, hydrolized vegetable oils (Doritos), hot pockets!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Yeah, Body Mass Index. I will guarantee the runt that laid it out could not clean and jerk 100# overhead with one hand ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> All this talk about food trucks makes me think a get together would be nice. I know a few folks on Stumpy Nubs thread have gotten together for several years, I almost made it to N. VA at Charles Neil s place in 17 but my wife was busy having a baby and thought I should stick around. This could be challenging as I m going over where a few of y all live and it s everywhere.
> 
> Upstate SC
> TN (or GA?)
> CA
> Ft. Myers, FL
> The Desert
> Spain
> Austrailia
> Seattle
> Dayton
> 
> Just to name a few. To further stretch the range we need someone from Quebec, Alaska, Baja CA and the FL keys.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Please don't put me in Seattle. Auburn, halfway between Seattle and Tacoma. Seattle is going like Sodom and Gamora ;-( NEVER LOOK BACK EVEN PASSING THROUGH THERE; NOT EVEN A GLANCE IN THE REARVIEW MIRROR!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Today, got my second shot- fully vaccinated… waiting for more government $$$- it is supposed to be voted on, maybe today…

Ron- I hope you are wrong about that side effect that you posted awhile back…

Brian- as for taking 2 steps at a time on the stairs… do people ever wonder why the old dislike the young…












> Ron- don t forget that we can use the electric shopping cart as well…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Always fun to see the expression on people faces when you park a Porssche Cayman S in a Handicapted Parking Only Place. *
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 I used to drive Corvettes and now I have an off-road truck… while parking in that space- hey it gives you more space to prevent people from hitting their door on your ride… Seriously, I would trade my disability to be able to take 2 steps at a time…


----------



## 987Ron

> Upstate SC
> TN (or GA?)
> CA
> Ft. Myers, FL
> The Desert
> Spain
> Austrailia
> Seattle
> Dayton
> 
> Just to name a few. To further stretch the range we need someone from Quebec, Alaska, Baja CA and the FL keys.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Statesboro, GA for me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Spring Break starts…*










*The young versus COVID-- stay tuned…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Upstate SC
> TN (or GA?)
> CA
> Ft. Myers, FL
> The Desert
> Spain
> Austrailia
> Seattle
> Dayton
> 
> Just to name a few. To further stretch the range we need someone from Quebec, Alaska, Baja CA and the FL keys.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Statesboro, GA for me.
> 
> - 987Ron


Let this covid thing pass and I'll make a run that way.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Remember when some dudes were saying cholesterol (fat) was bad for you? Turns out, they were stupid, and/or lying because they wanted other people to be stupid>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> He grew out of it though. The last time he visited, dinner was carnitas (pork simmered in lard) and refried beans (my beans have lard and bacon fat in them) and he had several servings.
> 
> - Rich


Yes Sirree. There was a good reason why all our grandmothers saved all the drippings when they cooked bacon. Sure, times were tougher back then; and sure, pork fat makes stuff taste real good. But it was just common sense wisdom that this fat would give a Lasting energy boost.

Round these parts, the farmers typical breakfast is:
Coffee(very strong) With some milk (fat).
An ensaimada (a pastry type thing deep-fried in lard, with a light dusting of powdered sugar.
And a shot of the local fire-juice made from herbs, which some put right in the coffee.

So, alcohol to help you forget the pain from yesterday, caffeine and sugar for jumpstart, and fat for prolonged energy input/output.

Lunch, around 2 - 4pm is when they eat their big meal of the day.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Slow day on projects. Only 3 so far.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Remember when some dudes were saying cholesterol (fat) was bad for you? Turns out, they were stupid, and/or lying because they wanted other people to be stupid>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> He grew out of it though. The last time he visited, dinner was carnitas (pork simmered in lard) and refried beans (my beans have lard and bacon fat in them) and he had several servings.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Yes Sirree. There was a good reason why all our grandmothers saved all the drippings when they cooked bacon. Sure, times were tougher back then; and sure, pork fat makes stuff taste real good. But it was just common sense wisdom that this fat would give a Lasting energy boost.
> 
> Round these parts, the farmers typical breakfast is:
> Coffee(very strong) With some milk (fat).
> An ensaimada (a pastry type thing deep-fried in lard, with a light dusting of powdered sugar.
> And a shot of the local fire-juice made from herbs, which some put right in the coffee.
> 
> So, alcohol to help you forget the pain from yesterday, caffeine and sugar for jumpstart, and fat for prolonged energy input/output.
> 
> Lunch, around 2 - 4pm is when they eat their big meal of the day.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That will give you almost enough energy to stack 15 tons of hay in a day. One evening about milking time OD Cherry showed up with 28 tons of hay. We always helped them stack, but it was milking time, too bad. Orville had stopped at the unemployment office in Nampa to pick up a new helper. He was fresh out of the Navy and had been a radio operator for 4 years ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Today, got my second shot- fully vaccinated… waiting for more government $$$- it is supposed to be voted on, maybe today…
> 
> Ron- I hope you are wrong about that side effect that you posted awhile back…
> 
> Brian- as for taking 2 steps at a time on the stairs… do people ever wonder why the old dislike the young…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron- don t forget that we can use the electric shopping cart as well…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Always fun to see the expression on people faces when you park a Porssche Cayman S in a Handicapted Parking Only Place. *
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> +1 I used to drive Corvettes and now I have an off-road truck… while parking in that space- hey it gives you more space to prevent people from hitting their door on your ride… Seriously, I would trade my disability to be able to take 2 steps at a time…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


i have a customer who's friend was sick for three days after the first shot and the same on the second,his doctor said people who are getting sick from the shot are the ones that could have died had they gotten the virus.if you were ok on the first you should be fine.


----------



## pottz

> Slow day on projects. Only 3 so far.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


cmon gunny your such a slacker ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Slow day on projects. Only 3 so far.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> cmon gunny your such a slacker ;-)
> 
> - pottz


LOL.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

I keep driving by and see all these cars out front. 
I look through the window and see a bunch of characters,
I'm not so sure it's safe to come in….

I'm a little boring and very opinionated, and I don't tell very good stories, just to be up front.

Although, 
I do have a bottle of 1800 in the glove box, that usually wakes me up a little.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

What the hell?
Did they see me pull up and all go out the back door?

I saw the lights turn off so I know someone is here. Maybe the doorbell doesn't work.

knock
knock
knock
.......................


----------



## LeeRoyMan

OK, I can take a hint.
(pulls out my knife)
See how many of you can drive home with flat tires?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I keep driving by and see all these cars out front.
> I look through the window and see a bunch of characters,
> I m not so sure it s safe to come in….
> 
> I m a little boring and very opinionated, and I don t tell very good stories, just to be up front.
> 
> Although,
> I do have a bottle of 1800 in the glove box, that usually wakes me up a little.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


You can slip in side gate, lift up and push. Nobody will notice. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> What the hell?
> Did they see me pull up and all go out the back door?
> 
> I saw the lights turn off so I know someone is here. Maybe the doorbell doesn t work.
> 
> knock
> knock
> knock
> .......................
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Front doorbell hasn't worked in 20 years. Try side door.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LRM- Most of the guys got on the Garage Party bus and on a pub crawl… Don't touch the music system Pottz and Bandit handle music… And remember never, never touch the Dire wolfs barrel…










If the Dire wolf is there make sure to have a paw cookie or Hot Pocket for him… then you will be ok…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Knock knock.

Who's there?

Joe King.

Joe King who?*

"Joking like this used to be considered a sickness by some people.

The knock-knock joke has been a staple of American humor since the early 20th century. With its repetitive set-up and wordplay punchline, the form has been invoked - and understood - by people of all ages and sensibilities.

But knock-knock jokes have not always been universally appreciated. In fact, in the heyday of the knock-knock's popularity, certain critics railed against it.

Somehow - knock on wood - it has endured." 
https://www.npr.org/sections/npr-history-dept/2015/03/03/389865887/the-secret-history-of-knock-knock-jokes


----------



## pottz

> OK, I can take a hint.
> (pulls out my knife)
> See how many of you can drive home with flat tires?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


woaaa leeroy no need for a knife,thats what got us booted on the last thread-lol.hey were old and sleep a lot.cmon in and grab a beer,and dont forget the 1800?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> OK, I can take a hint.
> (pulls out my knife)
> See how many of you can drive home with flat tires?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> woaaa leeroy no need for a knife,thats what got us booted on the last thread-lol.hey were old and sleep a lot.cmon in and grab a beer,and dont forget the 1800?
> 
> - pottz


Knife is for cutting the cake Moke sent.


----------



## pottz

> I keep driving by and see all these cars out front.
> I look through the window and see a bunch of characters,
> I m not so sure it s safe to come in….
> 
> I m a little boring and very opinionated, and I don t tell very good stories, just to be up front.
> 
> Although,
> I do have a bottle of 1800 in the glove box, that usually wakes me up a little.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


sounds like you'll fit right in with this bunch-lol.no need to tell stories weve got corelz our joke meister.just bring good hootch.


----------



## bandit571

Maybe start a section on Limericks? Hmmm, maybe not…
hand is almost healed up..









Today's hand planes that were put to use..









Millers Falls No. 11 and a Millers Falls No. 9…...when I was done…









I put them back in the case….for now…

Back is sore, feet are crampy….trying to ice them both down….from the inside..









Not sure how many it will take…


----------



## RichT

Alright, LeeRoy is here!!


----------



## bandit571

Did he bring the booze with him?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well, LeeRoy the Man, you certainly have sense of humor! I am sure you got a 1000 stories to tell, ya know, like the time the apprentice almost cut his kneecap off with a sawzall; or the time that lady ordered 8000$ worth of cabinets and said they were the wrong color when you delivered them; or the always funny tales of disorderly contractors (plumbers/painters) tripping over each other trying to meet a deadline and screwing up everyone else´s work.



> What the hell?
> Did they see me pull up and all go out the back door?
> 
> I saw the lights turn off so I know someone is here. Maybe the doorbell doesn t work.
> 
> knock
> knock
> knock
> .......................
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... but ill always clean up my own mess.
> - pottz


Talking about old age… I don't have a dog, but now I always carry a *doggy bag* with me.


> North south east west ducks every where
> 
> - corelz125


Learn to *duck*... we're attacking from everywhere.

*duck*s out*"number"* all you Philistines.

Every household should have *"one"* at least once a week for *dinner*... there's something nice about a *fat duck*... or should that have read *duck fat*...

Every *sideways posters* should learn to, *"too"*!

Do not *"tri"* me with *sideways photos*!

Poorly oriented photos are candidates *"for"* the *sin bin*.

OOPS… ducks can't count to *"five"*... they also sport the typical *"four"* digit cartoon appendages. 


> All this talk about food trucks makes me think a get together would be nice….\
> 
> Upstate SC
> ..... Dayton
> Just to name a few.
> 
> Add *Ukraine* to the list.
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Churchill*, it is nothing like *UK*... no *rain* here… and *sideways photos* are a mortal sin, punishable by eternal damnation in the pits of discards from *doggy bags*... strangers' *doggy bags*.


----------



## corelz125

Hit every Duck pet peeve all in one pic. Upside sideways a little off center. LeeRoy the day shift can be slow and quiet around here. Some of the nights get real busy. There's lots of opinions in this place even more so after the booze starts flowing. Healing up nicely Bandit. Does it affect the block plane usage?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

If someone doesn't post a food menu soon I'll have to bring in the food trucks…

Since we are obliged to accommodate those less fortunate-


----------



## 987Ron

On the menu the Polish Sausage and German Bratwurst sounds good. Does that come with some purple cabbage or saurkraut? Maybe some schnitzel? Mug of Pilsner or bring your own.? Salad no way.
I'm getting hungry….It is after 6 pm here on the east side of the continent.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Does it affect the block plane usage?
> - corelz125


Simple… just *block* out the *p*(l)*ane*.


----------



## bandit571

I'll let ya know,,,when I use one, again….might be a while…


----------



## pottz

> If someone doesn t post a food menu soon I ll have to bring in the food trucks…
> 
> Since we are obliged to accommodate those less fortunate-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw you seen to forget this isn't a restaurant,so it's up to gunny if he wants your food trucks parked in front of his house?


----------



## bandit571

Was working on a drawer front….









Among other items…









This was 2 board glue-up….now is a side for the Desktop Organizer….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> If someone doesn t post a food menu soon I ll have to bring in the food trucks…
> 
> Since we are obliged to accommodate those less fortunate-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> dw you seen to forget this isn t a restaurant,so it s up to gunny if he wants your food trucks parked in front of his house?
> 
> - pottz


You guys can order your food and we can it through Grub Hub… Ron started with a good selection of food…

Pottz- I liked your admonishment about the knife- yes it seemed innocent by some standards, but here at Lumber Jocks No guns or violence. Very similar to working in the schools- The reason I am posting this, for I almost posted something about shooting, then the I/we must remember Crickets admonishment. Guys we can still have fun or at least I do. Finally, remember when you post even for a short time someone can read your post before you can delete it…



> self delete-
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Dontcha just hate it when someone quotes you before you delete?
> 
> - Rich


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> If someone doesn t post a food menu soon I ll have to bring in the food trucks…
> 
> Since we are obliged to accommodate those less fortunate-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Same deal as last night, park in cul de sac, only one truck and since it is a weekend we get premium of 15%. remind them they sold out of everything so 1. stock up or make a supply run, 2. we draw people like that.

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> dw you seen to forget this isn t a restaurant,so it s up to gunny if he wants your food trucks parked in front of his house?
> 
> - pottz


They made a killing last night, our take was $3800 covered booze budget and a tad extra for some chairs. really wasn't prepared for the crowd. Sorry about the milk cartons guys I had to work with what I had on short notice.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> re.
> 
> *duck*s out*"number"* all you Philistines.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


You know I have been called alot of things but that is a first for me. LOVE IT! I say we get tee shirts made up.

Philistine and Proud of it.


----------



## pottz

> dw you seen to forget this isn t a restaurant,so it s up to gunny if he wants your food trucks parked in front of his house?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> They made a killing last night, our take was $3800 covered booze budget and a tad extra for some chairs. really wasn t prepared for the crowd. Sorry about the milk cartons guys I had to work with what I had on short notice.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


3800 bucks, free booze,i guess the days of blowing up food trucks is over,im in!dw get it going!


----------



## pottz

> re.
> 
> *duck*s out*"number"* all you Philistines.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> You know I have been called alot of things but that is a first for me. LOVE IT! I say we get tee shirts made up.
> 
> Philistine and Proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


years ago lumber jocks made shirts up and sold them,i asked cricket if they would ever do it again and she said there were no plans at this time to do so.i think they would sell hundreds of em.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> years ago lumber jocks made shirts up and sold them,i asked cricket if they would ever do it again and she said there were no plans at this time to do so.i think they would sell hundreds of em.
> 
> - pottz


With the % we get off the food truck gig we can order our own.


----------



## 987Ron

*Definition of Philistine (Entry 2 of 2) 1 or philistine : guided by materialism and disdainful of intellectual or artistic values a philistine attitude toward opera Greenfield's anti-hero, Larry Lazar, is not a conventionally philistine tycoon, trampling on the souls of artists.*

Had to look it up to be sure of the meaning. I guess maybe I am a Philistine never was a fan of opera. I am materialist having a whole shop full of tools. Hmmm. The duck got it right or is his meaning different. 
To deep for me. Back to fun.


----------



## bandit571

chorrizo, eggs,spuds, CHEESE, all in a Burrito the size and length of my forearm…$4.50….Hey, I had the munchies, ok….

Taco Villa, Bellefontaine, OH.


----------



## RichT

I like to fry my potatoes in *duck fat*. Delicious.


----------



## pottz

> I like to fry my potatoes in *duck fat*. Delicious.
> 
> - Rich


everything is better with *duck fat.*


----------



## RichT

> everything is better with *duck fat.*
> 
> - pottz


Even *SPAM*.

Bison tallow is pretty good too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Definition of Philistine (Entry 2 of 2) 1 or philistine : guided by materialism and disdainful of intellectual or artistic values a philistine attitude toward opera Greenfield s anti-hero, Larry Lazar, is not a conventionally philistine tycoon, trampling on the souls of artists.*
> 
> Had to look it up to be sure of the meaning. I guess maybe I am a Philistine never was a fan of opera. I am materialist having a whole shop full of tools. Hmmm. The duck got it right or is his meaning different.
> *To deep for me. Back to fun.
> *
> - 987Ron


I am doing a shop inventory- very deep with the memories


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I like to fry my potatoes in *duck fat*. Delicious.
> 
> - Rich


Let's not forget the vino.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Whose house was this pic taken in?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I like to fry my potatoes in *duck fat*. Delicious.
> 
> - Rich












Maybe we can put a fryer on Gunnys red cart?


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..wasn't the Phillistines the ones the Hebrew Armies were always fighting….and wasn't "Goliath" a Phillistine?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hmmm..wasn t the Phillistines the ones the Hebrew Armies were always fighting….and wasn t "Goliath" a Phillistine?
> 
> - bandit571


Bigfoot is probablhy one too ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Whose house was this pic taken in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


If I remember correctly Pottz has his Beagle sleep in his bed. Personally, the "bed" is a communal spot in my house, very similar to Andy Whorall's lifestyle.


----------



## corelz125

That's breakfast for us some mornings. Mix up a Cut up chorizo ,chopped onion, scrambled eggs and some shredded cheese with a hash brown on the side. The dire wolf is not allowed on any furniture.


----------



## pottz

> everything is better with *duck fat.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Even *SPAM*.
> 
> Bison tallow is pretty good too.
> 
> - Rich


well…..


----------



## pottz

> I like to fry my potatoes in *duck fat*. Delicious.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Let s not forget the vino.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i never do,enjoying a nice sauv blanc right now-cheers jocks.


----------



## pottz

> Whose house was this pic taken in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> If I remember correctly Pottz has his Beagle sleep in his bed. Personally, the "bed" is a communal spot in my house, very similar to Andy Whorall s lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


id do let her sleep with me once in awhile,not everynight though.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hmmm..wasn t the Phillistines the ones the Hebrew Armies were always fighting….and wasn t "Goliath" a Phillistine?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Bigfoot is probablhy one too ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## pottz

> That s breakfast for us some mornings. Mix up a Cut up chorizo ,chopped onion, scrambled eggs and some shredded cheese with a hash brown on the side. The dire wolf is not allowed on any furniture.
> 
> - corelz125


how mean!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Any suggestions for a wood burner kit?? Don't have a laser but would like to give this a go on some boxes at home.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Whose house was this pic taken in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> If I remember correctly Pottz has his Beagle sleep in his bed. Personally, the "bed" is a communal spot in my house, very similar to Andy Whorall s lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *id do let her sleep with me once in awhile,not everynight though.*
> 
> - pottz


*Your wife or the Beagle?*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *id do let her sleep with me once in awhile,not everynight though.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Your wife or the Beagle?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Wondered the same thing myself.


----------



## pottz

> Whose house was this pic taken in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> If I remember correctly Pottz has his Beagle sleep in his bed. Personally, the "bed" is a communal spot in my house, very similar to Andy Whorall s lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *id do let her sleep with me once in awhile,not everynight though.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Your wife or the Beagle?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


well the wife of course!


----------



## bandit571

Hobby Lobby has a full line of wood burning stuff….and about any sort of "tip" you'd want to try….
may go and work on that blog a bit more…


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*New Topic-** What are you going to do with the $1,400 Government check? *

My first wish- something Festool. The Duck is Festool and Ryobi guru, but to downsize to a Festool shop is on my horizon…


----------



## pottz

well ill get 2800 but swmbo has been complaining ive been spending too much money on tools so i guess ill let her decide.doesn't mean i dont have my cap one card that i pay online and she doesn't see what it was charged-lol.hey a mans gotta live,right?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz


I didn't dwell on Archie's meltdown but it was as an older man dealing with life that he was living in his timeframe…

*Adapt or Parish*


----------



## 987Ron

$2800 not sure. Been a couple of tools that I am fascinated with but would ever need or use them. Tempting. A really good Mini table saw.. Interesting tool. Have no idea what I would use it for.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well ill get 2800 but swmbo has been complaining ive been spending too much money on tools so i guess ill let her decide.doesn t mean i dont have my cap one card that i pay online and she doesn t see what it was charged-lol.hey a *mans gotta live, right?*
> 
> - pottz


The best advice that I give to lovestruck people- keep the money separate or hidden, regardless of gender.
"but she love's me…"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> $2800 not sure. Been a couple of tools that I am fascinated with but would ever need or use them. Tempting. A really good Mini table saw.. Interesting tool. Have no idea what I would use it for.
> 
> - 987Ron


Thank you for your post… I am thinking about a CNC with an automatic tool changer… just thinking. I have seen those mini table saws, interesting… Why not?


----------



## pottz

> well ill get 2800 but swmbo has been complaining ive been spending too much money on tools so i guess ill let her decide.doesn t mean i dont have my cap one card that i pay online and she doesn t see what it was charged-lol.hey a *mans gotta live, right?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The best advice that I give to lovestruck people- keep the money separate or hidden, regardless of gender.
> "but she love s me…"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ditto when my dad passed my lawyer told put the inheritance in your name only and she can never touch it even if your married.best advise i ever got,and i took it…...too my bank-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *New Topic-** What are you going to do with the $1,400 Government check? *
> 
> My first wish- something Festool.
> - Desert_Woodworker


Me too, this is in my budget.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete- Rich


----------



## corelz125

Stimulus or not I'm buying tools. Got into one of those episodes on eBay this week. After the smoke cleared and the total price came in. I said to myself how did that happen, wasn't suppose to be that much.


----------



## pottz

> *New Topic-** What are you going to do with the $1,400 Government check? *
> 
> My first wish- something Festool.
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Me too, this is in my budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


LMAOFONTF!!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*and don't forget the mask (Festool)*on sale…


----------



## RichT

> self delete- Rich
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


LMAO… You beat me this time, DW.


----------



## RichT

> My first wish- something Festool.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I was too ashamed to admit it, but now I feel free to share that….I bought Festool yesterday. It felt good. I plan to do it again…

There, such a huge weight off my shoulders. I'm out of the closet… I love Festool!


----------



## pottz

> My first wish- something Festool.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I was too ashamed to admit it, but now I feel free to share that….I bought Festool yesterday. It felt good. I plan to do it again…
> 
> There, such a huge weight off my shoulders. I m out of the closet… I love Festool!
> 
> - Rich


damn i knew you were a festool queen! so what did you get?


----------



## RichT

> damn i knew you were a festool queen! so what did you get?
> 
> - pottz


CT 26. But I'm going all in. It's a slippery slope and I'm doing the downhill without poles.

Hopefully I don't pull a Sonny Bono and face plant into a tree.

I forgot to mention…. Metaphor Alert!!!!


----------



## corelz125

Pottz 75lbs of dire wolf fur on the bed or the sofa not much room for anyone else. He is banned from all furniture. He's not a cuddly dog either.


----------



## pottz

> damn i knew you were a festool queen! so what did you get?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> CT 26. But I m going all in. It s a slippery slope and I m doing the downhill without poles.
> 
> Hopefully I don t pull a Sonny Bono and face plant into a tree.
> 
> I forgot to mention…. Metaphor Alert!!!!
> 
> - Rich


nice addition! dont worry you dont need poles,it's all in the hip action.at least if your in shape?


----------



## RichT

> nice addition! dont worry you dont need poles,it s all in the hip action.at least if your in shape?
> 
> - pottz


I can schuss, but it's expensive.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz 75lbs of dire wolf fur on the bed or the sofa not much room for anyone else. He is banned from all furniture. He s not a cuddly dog either.
> 
> - corelz125


i hear ya,you would think a short haired beagle wouldn't drop much hair,think again!problem is keeping her of the furniture is like keeping a wild squirrell off.she's a climber and spastic at times.look up dogs that have the zoomies on you tube,you'll know what im talkin about.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> I bought Festool yesterday. It felt good. I plan to do it again…
> 
> There, such a huge weight off my shoulders. I m out of the closet… I love Festool!
> 
> - Rich


There you have it… I'll call your secretary next time we need to talk!


----------



## RichT

> There you have it… I ll call your secretary next time we need to talk!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


There you are. I was thinking, I bet that SOB is out back keeping that 1800 to his own self.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> years ago lumber jocks made shirts up and sold them,i asked cricket if they would ever do it again and she said there were no plans at this time to do so.i think they would sell hundreds of em.
> 
> - pottz


I remember designing a shirt, before crickets time,....nobody liked it then either, but I still have the drawing in my sketchup file.


----------



## RichT

> I remember designing a shirt, before crickets time,....nobody liked it then either, but I still have the drawing in my sketchup file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Looks kind of stiff. Like it would chafe in the pits and leave splinters.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> I remember designing a shirt, before crickets time,....nobody liked it then either, but I still have the drawing in my sketchup file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks kind of stiff. Like it would chafe in the pits and leave splinters.
> 
> - Rich


It's made for festool guys…


----------



## RichT

> It s made for festool guys…
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


You bastard!! Well, I guess I deserve it. I'll stay in the closet next time.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> It s made for festool guys…
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> You bastard!! Well, I guess I deserve it. I ll stay in the closet next time.
> 
> - Rich


Don't stay in the closet. Everybody is coming out these days. It's the thing to do.


----------



## RichT

> Don t stay in the closet. Everybody is coming out these days. It s the thing to do.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


It was just a little CT 26. It seemed so harmless at the time. It's got variable suction for God's sake. Who can say no to that?

And Cleantec


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Nice, I should have just congratulated you from the start. It's a good feeling to have nice stuff.
I may come out of the closet some day and get the Domino.


----------



## RichT

> Nice, I should have just congratulated you from the start. It s a good feeling to have nice stuff.
> I may come out of the closet some day and get the Domino.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Loose tenon joinery. It's more than just biscuits.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Stimulus or not I m buying tools. Got into one of those episodes on eBay this week. After the smoke cleared and the total price came in. I said to myself how did that happen, wasn t suppose to be that much.
> 
> - corelz125


I used to see that at auctions when a contractor was liquidating. It is a narcissism crisis ;-)) Gotta win at all costs. Bid used tools up higher than new ;-)

Same thing winning bids on jobs. During the Dot Com Bust, you could not hire an electrician here. The few guys that were available took overtime jobs,  6 -10s, 6-12s, some with an 8 on Sunday. 3 of the largest electrical contractors in Seattle went bankrupt trying to corner 100% of the market ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My first wish- something Festool.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I was too ashamed to admit it, but now I feel free to share that….I bought Festool yesterday. It felt good. I plan to do it again…
> 
> There, such a huge weight off my shoulders. I m out of the closet… I love Festool!
> 
> - Rich


Bought the Queen Size sheet set didn't you??? I hope you at least got the extra pillow cases.


----------



## RichT

> Bought the Queen Size sheet set didn t you??? I hope you at least got the extra pillow cases.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


You too, Gunny?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I remember designing a shirt, before crickets time,....nobody liked it then either, but I still have the drawing in my sketchup file.
> 
> Looks kind of stiff. Like it would chafe in the pits and leave splinters.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> It s made for festool guys…
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Don't forget to add the must-have to feel good about Festool-










Tools in the shop are like a shiny automobile…

Green hose!!!!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bought the Queen Size sheet set didn t you??? I hope you at least got the extra pillow cases.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> You too, Gunny?
> 
> - Rich


Nah, I have champagne tastes, on a diet lowfat low carb beer budget.

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My first wish- something Festool.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I was too ashamed to admit it, but now I feel free to share that….I bought Festool yesterday. It felt good. I plan to do it again…
> 
> There, such a huge weight off my shoulders. I m out of the closet… I love Festool!
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Bought the Queen Size sheet set didn t you??? I hope you at least got the extra pillow cases.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


There may be a problem- I could not find Festool bedding… only DeWalt


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Don t stay in the closet. Everybody is coming out these days. It s the thing to do.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> It was just a little CT 26. It seemed so harmless at the time. It s got variable suction for God s sake. Who can say no to that?
> 
> And Cleantec
> 
> - Rich


It best suck a bowling ball through 100 feet of hose for that kinda $$


----------



## RichT

> - woodbutcherbynight


OK, that's hilarious. But variable suction guys… I mean come on. I have needs just like every man.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rich- my dear friend… we are on probation… G rated site… change your post to variable winds? 
respectfully D_W


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> There may be a problem- I could not find Festool bedding… only DeWalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Some Transtint Dye and here ya go.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> OK, that s hilarious. But variable suction guys… I mean come on. I have needs just like every man.
> 
> - Rich












Well I tend to clean up a bit with a broom and dustpan, THEN use the shop vac, not stick the hose in a man size pile and hope for the best.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

IMO- you guys are pushing it, but it is your watch…


----------



## RichT

> IMO- you guys are pushing it, but it is your watch…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I like to live on the edge, DW. I do like variable winds though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rich- +1


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> OK, that s hilarious. But variable suction guys… I mean come on. I have needs just like every man.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I tend to clean up a bit with a broom and dustpan, THEN use the shop vac, not stick the hose in a man size pile and hope for the best.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I just had a colonoscopy yesterday. I think they might have used the CT 26 before getting started.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> IMO- you guys are pushing it, but it is your watch…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Took me a minute to read through all the specs on the machine, they actually list it as just that. Go figure

The CT 26 HEPA dust extractor offers the following features to help you control dust when using your tools:

NEW! Smooth sleeved antistatic hose
T-LOC Sys-Dock
Improved cord wrap
HEPA Certified Filter
Tool-triggered auto-on operation
Self-cleaning filter bag
Anti-static 11-1/2 foot hose
*Variable speed suction*
Hose garage for hose storage and organization
Fully integrated with stackable Systainer storage system
Compact, lightweight design at 28.7 lbs
137 CFM of high-performance suction
6.9 gallon container capacity

$740 ish price tag


----------



## RichT

> Self-cleaning filter bag
> 
> 6.9 gallon container capacity
> 
> $740 ish price tag
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Well, who can resist clean? Quality product comes at a price. Park Avenue versus skid row.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I just had a colonoscopy yesterday. I think they might have used the CT 26 before getting started.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Hope it all came out okay. Just reading that makes ya pucker some. Did you have to drink that stuff that cleans you out, akin to Roto Router???


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Well, who can resist clean? Quality product comes at a price. Park Avenue versus skid row.
> 
> - Rich


Just did this build and added a Snap On emblem, thinking my next fun build will be FESTOOL. The Snap On build was a DT3, because ya know Snap On…. LOL


----------



## RichT

> Just did this build and added a Snap On emblem, thinking my next fun build will be FESTOOL. The Snap On build was a DT3, because ya know Snap On…. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Billy Jean King would approve. But, it could have turned out better if you'd used a Shaper Origin.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Did you have to drink that stuff that cleans you out, akin to Roto Router???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Yeah, some stuff called ClenPiq. Drinking it wasn't so bad. The follow up was…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Did you have to drink that stuff that cleans you out, akin to Roto Router???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Yeah, some stuff called ClenPiq. Drinking it wasn t so bad. The follow up was…..
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


My Dad mentioned that he fumigated the elevator when they sent him up to the 5th floor for the next examination. Believe he said he could have taken out an elephant.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Just did this build and added a Snap On emblem, thinking my next fun build will be FESTOOL. The Snap On build was a DT3, because ya know Snap On…. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Billy Jean King would approve. But, it could have turned out better if you d used a Shaper Origin.
> 
> - Rich


yeah or a small CNC, then I could make my own Brand of Tools.

*КУРТІС ІНСТРУМЕНТНА КОМПАНІЯ*


----------



## RichT

> КУРТІС ІНСТРУМЕНТНА КОМПАНІЯ
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> КУРТІС ІНСТРУМЕНТНА КОМПАНІЯ
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I couldn t have said it better myself.
> 
> - Rich


Sorry about that forgot to translate from Ukrainian into English. Wife asked me a question and unlike her I don't slip back and forth instantaneously. LOL

Means: Curtis Tool Company, directly translated word to word would be Curtis Instrument Company.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron sorry didn't see you . Very funny and something I would do

I need a Festool hat to play golf in. BTW we stunk

I "need" a Festool sander, because the 5 palm sanders I have now are not right some how. Now that my dawg knows that, it may end up under the tree.

Ah the colonoscopy.

WBBN Curtis Instrument as in Curtis Wright? They where in Fairfield NJ (I think) and my grandfather worked for them. My Uncle Wah's farm was next to their plant. (his wife , my aunt) would get a ride in a plane from time to time, as the pilots where trying to pick her up.

Welcome to LeeRoy


----------



## corelz125

$700 for a variable speed vacuum , everyone needs write offs for tax purposes.


----------



## RichT

> $700 for a variable speed vacuum , everyone needs write offs for tax purposes.
> 
> - corelz125


Ahhh, but it's not a vacuum, it's a dust extractor


----------



## 987Ron

Took a Festool ad to Lowe's paint department. They copied the color and I got a gallon of Festool Green Paint.
My shop vac now has a Festool green handle and switch. Seems to have more vacuum now. The Bosch 12v. drill now has a green handle, drills faster. Painted the fence on the router table green, the accuracy is so spot on now.
Should have done this earlier. 
May have to get a green hat.\
Ron
PS I am however a fan of German Engineering..i.e. my P-car. No green needed.


----------



## 987Ron

Off to the shop still have some Festool Green paint left. The old biscuit cutter I never use….green handles I think, make it a Domino/Bisquit Machine. 
Coffee cup green handle ….. Festool Mug coffee stays warm longer I bet 
What else….


----------



## RichT

> PS I am however a fan of German Engineering
> 
> - 987Ron


That reminds me of the one about heaven and hell.

In heaven, your auto mechanic is German, your chef is French and your butler is British.

In hell, your auto mechanic is French, your chef is British and your butler is German.


----------



## bandit571

Well….instead of an English Fry Up for breakfast, this morning….I'm stuck with just a stack of Eggo Waffles…..

Morning to ya….


----------



## RichT

How about the Cajun See and Say toy? No matter what animal it's pointing to, when you pull the string is says "Them's good eats."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ego Waffles- I use real butter and 100 percent maple syrup… I also, like Waffle house waffles but they don't serve real butter and syrup info I could not find… Now the potatoes +1

Many, many Ego's to choose from here is a link…
https://www.leggomyeggo.com/en_US/products.html

Hence, the term "let go of my Eggo"


----------



## corelz125

Dire wolves love egos too


----------



## 987Ron

Dog hair. Don't be giving dog hair a bad rap. We lost our Chessie, Alek, 10 days ago. 
Wife was cleaning and moved a sofa to do the floor. Some nice big wads of reddish brown curly Chessie hair there.
We cried again.


----------



## 987Ron

> Dire wolves love egos too
> 
> - corelz125


 Our old Lab, loves egos too. Well anything that hits the kitchen floor or falls off the table is hers.

*Certified Kitchen Dog*


----------



## bandit571

BTW….Boston Terriers…SNORE LOUDLY…









YES you do….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Is it me or does the Festool Green and the Ryobi green look to be the same color? By chance? By design? Who copied who??


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Dog hair. Don t be giving dog hair a bad rap. We lost our Chessie, Alek, 10 days ago.
> Wife was cleaning and moved a sofa to do the floor. Some nice big wads of reddish brown curly Chessie hair there.
> We cried again.
> 
> - 987Ron


I feel for you- lost 3 cats in 18 months last year… The memories oh those memories…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Is it me or does the Festool Green and the Ryobi green look to be the same color? By chance? By design? Who copied who??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight












the most important shade of green IMO is…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I feel for you- lost 3 cats in 18 months last year… The memories oh those memories…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Completely understand, we lost 4 I believe in same time frame.


----------



## 987Ron

> Is it me or does the Festool Green and the Ryobi green look to be the same color? By chance? By design? Who copied who??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


The Chinese company TTI owns and makes Ryobi. Made in China. The Chinese are good at copying, Enough said.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> the most important shade of green IMO is…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Or this?


----------



## pottz

> I remember designing a shirt, before crickets time,....nobody liked it then either, but I still have the drawing in my sketchup file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Looks kind of stiff. Like it would chafe in the pits and leave splinters.
> 
> - Rich


im more concerned with termites? so would it need to be tented on occasion?


----------



## pottz

> There may be a problem- I could not find Festool bedding… only DeWalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Some Transtint Dye and here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i think the duck has ryobi sheets.


----------



## pottz

> Did you have to drink that stuff that cleans you out, akin to Roto Router???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Yeah, some stuff called ClenPiq. Drinking it wasn t so bad. The follow up was…..
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


when i did mine drinking that clean out juice was the worst part i was asleep for the procedure,no big deal.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> Off to the shop still have some Festool Green paint left. The old biscuit cutter I never use….green handles I think, make it a Domino/Bisquit Machine.
> Coffee cup green handle ….. Festool Mug coffee stays warm longer I bet
> What else….
> 
> - 987Ron


ron great idea you just saved us all tons of money,it's so simple.im heading to lowes now. ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> when i did mine drinking that clean out juice was the worst part i was asleep for the procedure,no big deal.
> 
> - pottz


I dunno, seems to me even if you didn't feel it and you were asleep you still KNOW you have been violated so to speak.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

No, no, no, and No. This shade of green is the Least important. It is also the Root of All Evil.



> the most important shade of green IMO is…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


This is the Most important shade of GREEN>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>









Without it, you would not BE, thus not able to be Evil.


----------



## pottz

> when i did mine drinking that clean out juice was the worst part i was asleep for the procedure,no big deal.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I dunno, seems to me even if you didn t feel it and you were asleep you still KNOW you have been violated so to speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah i try not to think about what they did.im due for my next one in about 2 years.i was totally clean so they say come back in 10,5 if they find polyps.cant wait ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Took a Festool ad to Lowe s paint department. They copied the color and I got a gallon of Festool Green Paint.
> My shop vac now has a Festool green handle and switch. Seems to have more vacuum now. The Bosch 12v. drill now has a green handle, drills faster. Painted the fence on the router table green, the accuracy is so spot on now.
> Should have done this earlier.
> *May have to get a green hat.\*
> 
> nRon
> PS I am however a fan of German Engineering..i.e. my P-car. No green needed.
> 
> - 987Ron


A Stetson will be cheaper, offer more protection from sun, wind, rain and saw dust ;-))

Whose dog? Not pottz, not a Beagle.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2087959471329241


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian- have you ever read Hans Christian Anderson and Brothers Grimm fairytales? and now we have this guy..*.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Off to the shop, have stuff to make, finishing work to do and yard work that needs attention.


----------



## bandit571

Honey-do items….now my lower back is hurting…Not sure about any shop time…..


----------



## corelz125

My grandfather always had boston terriers. They always made funny noises. I say our dog is always on crumb patrol. He's the same way anything that hits the floor is gone is 10 seconds. A few things came right out of the oven my wife dropped it he inhaled it. Where do I find one of those cats that finds $10 bills?


----------



## pottz

takin a break from turning a live edge mesquite bowl,wish me luck,first live edge a little nervous.also my friends widow is coming to pick up the urn today,anxious!


----------



## 987Ron

> *May have to get a green hat.*
> 
> Ron
> PS I am however a fan of German Engineering..i.e. my P-car. No green needed.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> A Stetson will be cheaper, offer more protection from sun, wind, rain and saw dust ;-))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2087959471329241
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Okay a green Stetson, Festool green, make it cooler, fit better, and double as a head protection at the lathe.


----------



## 987Ron

Labs and Chessies on kitchen patrol use the 5 second rule. 5 seconds or less on the floor it is still sanitary as if they really cared. They even wash the spot on the floor with a big broad tongue lick or two. Get it all.


----------



## bandit571

You mean IF it hits the floor?


----------



## 987Ron

You have to admit the Beagles and such are less of a food hound. Our old Chesapeake Bay Retriever could rest his chin right on the edge of the table. Usually just stared and sniffed before the big NO. Neighbors Mastiff took a raw turkey off their kitchen counter and fled with it to the their back yard one Thanksgiving.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Back in 1998 when I had a cabinet business- I used Forrest blades… One day I was on the phone and it was Jim Forrest, son of the owner… Then we started talking about my blade questions and then we got on to a tennis talk. At the end of the great conversation, he sends me a green hat like the one his father wore in the advertisements. I keep this only for special occasions… great people and products.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

H.C. Andersen, sure, standard reading for all children in Denmark. I lived in Copenhagen for 15 years or so, about 5min from this:










In the Harbour, Copenhagen, is the Little Mermaid, probably one of the most famous statues in the World:










Unfortunately, she is often used and abused for political statements by leftists and anarchists. They have done some really horrible things to Her over the years. This is not her original head, nor is it the second replacement.










This following bronze statue is in a churchyard in Copenhagen. There are many amazing statues in Copenhagen, but this one is just terrifying when you see it in person. titled: Death and The Mother.










Another favorite, The Valkyrie:












> *Brian- have you ever read Hans Christian Anderson and Brothers Grimm fairytales? and now we have this guy..*.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## pottz

> You have to admit the Beagles and such are less of a food hound. Our old Chesapeake Bay Retriever could rest his chin right on the edge of the table. Usually just stared and sniffed before the big NO. Neighbors Mastiff took a raw turkey off their kitchen counter and fled with it to the their back yard one Thanksgiving.
> 
> - 987Ron


i dont about that our previous beagle was food obsessed when someone would come over she would howel at them until they gave her a treat,all or friends knew the routine.she would eat until she puked if you let her.this one now not so much, if you tell her no she'll just walk away.


----------



## pottz

well i finished the bowl i was working on,if any of you are bored it's posted in projects.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I am shot . Up at 1:30 am. 6 out of 7 days of golf , make that 7 out 8 tomorrow. My dads services this coming weekend..

Have project lined up for a nephew. A tray for his airstream.

I need to get back into the freaking shop .


----------



## 987Ron

Great bowl, really like the mesquite


----------



## pottz

> Great bowl, really like the mesquite
> 
> - 987Ron


thanks bud.


----------



## pottz

> I am shot . Up at 1:30 am. 6 out of 7 days of golf , make that 7 out 8 tomorrow. My dads services this coming weekend..
> 
> Have project lined up for a nephew. A tray for his airstream.
> 
> I need to get back into the freaking shop .
> 
> - Peteybadboy


your a golf animal petey.


----------



## pottz




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> well i finished the bowl i was working on,if any of you are bored it s posted in projects.
> 
> - pottz


NICE!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - pottz


Ain't it the truth?


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> Ain t it the truth?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


dont be surprised if they really change the name-lol.


----------



## corelz125

A young blonde, on vacation in Louisiana, wanted a pair of alligator shoes, but was reluctant to pay high New Orleans prices.

She stomped out of the store and headed for the swamp.

Later, as the shopkeeper drove home, he spotted the blonde standing waist-deep in a bayou, shotgun in hand, with a huge alligator closing in.

She took aim and shot the creature between the eyes.

The shopkeeper watched in amazement as she struggled to haul the carcass onto an embankment where several other dead alligators were lined up.

"Oh, no!" the blonde shouted in dismay.

"This one isn't wearing any shoes either!"


----------



## corelz125

Death and the mother very interesting statue. Whats the story behind it? % second rule for the dogs is more like you have 5 seconds to pick it up before I get to it.


----------



## pottz

> A young blonde, on vacation in Louisiana, wanted a pair of alligator shoes, but was reluctant to pay high New Orleans prices.
> 
> She stomped out of the store and headed for the swamp.
> 
> Later, as the shopkeeper drove home, he spotted the blonde standing waist-deep in a bayou, shotgun in hand, with a huge alligator closing in.
> 
> She took aim and shot the creature between the eyes.
> 
> The shopkeeper watched in amazement as she struggled to haul the carcass onto an embankment where several other dead alligators were lined up.
> 
> "Oh, no!" the blonde shouted in dismay.
> 
> "This one isn't wearing any shoes either!"
> 
> - corelz125


good one.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Done for the day, 1st spring cleaning of the yard always takes the longest time. Now just weekly maintenance and all will remain good.

Got a coat of poly on the drying rack pieces, one more coat tomorrow and will call it done. Assembly on Wednesday when I am off. Nothing spectacular just a few ideas merged into what I consider a functional drying rack for my needs.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Death and the Mother
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_and_the_Mother

Fairy tales when written were not like Disney. The woods and forest were a far cry for safety… Hansel and Grettel no GPS back then…

I love the statues - one of my favorites is Rodin- the thinker. As a boy, I would see the "thinker" statue in front of the library. Then one day I see a replica of the Thinker- $20 A lot of money but I saved and bought it. 45 years later I took a bronze casting class and I was able to make a mold from my original and cast it in bronze w/ patina.



















Today a big problem "the socially correct people" are ALLOWED to destroy art and history… Isn't it bad enough what the pigeons due to our statues?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

DW that is pretty slick!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Neighbor brought 3 bottles of Bailey's, guess that is tonight's drink.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- the reason Why I appreciate this forum is to be able to post amongst some very talented people. I really like your vigor in your daily activities… THx


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny- the reason Why I appreciate this forum is to be able to post amongst some very talented people. I really like your vigor in your daily activities… THx
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks DW, but you put out some fantastic pieces. Really wish I had room for a CNC, would be nice to make a sign Gunny's Garage and put up in the shop. May make one anyway and cut out the letters on scroll saw and mount on a board. Letters in Festool Green, classy.!!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes, sure is. It is kinda hidden in a church courtyard; it was moved to there from its original location because it is so disturbing and hard-hitting. See DW´s wiki link, the statue is based on a H.C. Andersen story, which is why I posted it.


> Death and the mother very interesting statue. Whats the story behind it? % second rule for the dogs is more like you have 5 seconds to pick it up before I get to it.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> Gunny- the reason Why I appreciate this forum is to be able to post amongst some very talented people. I really like your vigor in your daily activities… THx
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Thanks DW, but you put out some fantastic pieces. Really wish I had room for a CNC, would be nice to make a sign Gunny s Garage and put up in the shop. May make one anyway and cut out the letters on scroll saw and mount on a board. Letters in Festool Green, classy.!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


hey if you wanna do a sign check out rocklers sign making sets.ive got there 1-1/2 set but they have larger sets also.it's fool proof and im a fool so trust me!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Copenhagen is a really beautiful city. This what is called the Dragon tower, 4 dragons with their tails coiling upwards, on what used to be the old Stock Exchange. The entire roof is/was copper. This building dates to 1620 or so, in what remains of the Old City. You can still see evidence on some of these buildings from when the English Fleet relentlessly firebombed Copenhagen for 3 days in 1807 - after they destroyed the Danish Fleet at anchor.

The English pretty much did the same thing in Washington DC a couple years later.










The bigger building to the left is the current Parliament building.


----------



## pottz

hey dw who's cookin tonight or are you bringin in a food truck.gunny's charging big bucks that are covering our booze bill so i say line em up.


----------



## corelz125

If you listen and pay attention to most of the nursey rhyme songs for kids they are not warm and fuzzy. Cant blow them up any more might as well make money off of them.


----------



## pottz

hey i just noticed today is my 2000th day on lj's,is that something to celebrate? hell im lucky i made it 200 days-lol.


----------



## pottz

> If you listen and pay attention to most of the nursey rhyme songs for kids they are not warm and fuzzy. Cant blow them up any more might as well make money off of them.
> 
> - corelz125


oh yeah just check out some of grimms fairy tales,creepy stuff.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hey dw who s cookin tonight or are you bringin in a food truck.gunny s charging big bucks that are covering our booze bill so i say line em up.
> 
> - pottz


He's got 5 trucks bidding on the rights to come in tonight. Told him work the best deal for us, min 15% kinda hope the Chicken Wings truck comes out on top, would like some wings tonight.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> If you listen and pay attention to most of the nursey rhyme songs for kids they are not warm and fuzzy. Cant blow them up any more might as well make money off of them.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh yeah just check out some of grimms fairy tales,creepy stuff.
> 
> - pottz


and Brian wanted us in the woods this morning…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hey i just noticed today is my 2000th day on lj s,is that something to celebrate? hell im lucky i made it 200 days-lol.
> 
> - pottz


NICE, I just looked and in October I am coming up on 10 years. Where did the time go??


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hey if you wanna do a sign check out rocklers sign making sets.ive got there 1-1/2 set but they have larger sets also.it s fool proof and im a fool so trust me!
> 
> - pottz


Just looked ta it, kit is $60, not bad.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- last minute notice- That first food truck meal is on me…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Yard all cleaned up


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny- last minute notice- That first food truck meal is on me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


NICE!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> hey dw who s cookin tonight or are you bringin in a food truck.gunny s charging big bucks that are covering our booze bill so i say line em up.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> He s got 5 trucks bidding on the rights to come in tonight. Told him work the best deal for us, min 15% kinda hope the Chicken Wings truck comes out on top, would like some wings tonight.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


hell yeah,make em fight for the right,too partyyyy!!!!


----------



## pottz

> hey i just noticed today is my 2000th day on lj s,is that something to celebrate? hell im lucky i made it 200 days-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> NICE, I just looked and in October I am coming up on 10 years. Where did the time go??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


10 years dont you get an lj's golden cane for that?


----------



## pottz

> hey if you wanna do a sign check out rocklers sign making sets.ive got there 1-1/2 set but they have larger sets also.it s fool proof and im a fool so trust me!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Just looked ta it, kit is $60, not bad.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


it works great.


----------



## pottz

> Yard all cleaned up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


looks beautiful gunny,but whats in that little shed off to the side with the blue door, maybe where visiting lj's will stay on visits?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> looks beautiful gunny,but whats in that little shed off to the side with the blue door, maybe where visiting lj s will stay on visits?
> 
> - pottz


Finishing room


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 10 years dont you get an lj s golden cane for that?
> 
> - pottz


 Nah you get a trophy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- CNC bowls? here are some of my prototypes-


----------



## corelz125

Nice looking yard Gunny. Made me look pottz and right behind you 8 days away from 2000. 10 years Gunny you were here for the grand opening?


----------



## pottz

> looks beautiful gunny,but whats in that little shed off to the side with the blue door, maybe where visiting lj s will stay on visits?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Finishing room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


so where am i gonna stay when i come to visit next week?


----------



## pottz

> 10 years dont you get an lj s golden cane for that?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nah you get a trophy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


oh yeah,the participation trophy,everyone needs too feel special these days.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- CNC bowls? here are some of my prototypes-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


nice work dw.


----------



## pottz

> Nice looking yard Gunny. Made me look pottz and right behind you 8 days away from 2000. 10 years Gunny you were here for the grand opening?
> 
> - corelz125


not even close some are over 5000 days.


----------



## pottz

> Nice looking yard Gunny. Made me look pottz and right behind you 8 days away from 2000. 10 years Gunny you were here for the grand opening?
> 
> - corelz125


yeah only 8 days bro.so should we have a party or something?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- Check-in for my morning reading. You are the bulwark for social awareness here. yet you stay within the guidelines of this site*.

*Propane follows the Law of Physics, but people don't-* IMO understand Socialogy- it will give you insight on behavior… and people have pressure points- very similar to Pottz and food trucks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Nice looking yard Gunny. Made me look pottz and right behind you 8 days away from 2000. 10 years Gunny you were here for the grand opening?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah only 8 days bro.so should we have a party or something?
> 
> - pottz


Please post and I can arrange for food service…


----------



## pottz

hey dw what happened with your food truck buddies,i waited for hours and got cold wings that cost me 1.50 each,outrageous.maybe your getting a little on the side? i think gunny needs too check your trucks out.no wonder there giving such a large cut of the money? i smell a scam? hey i still have the corelz smoker let me handle the the party food,better than that food truck stuff we used to torch-lol.


----------



## pottz

i cant believe were already at 438 posts after only 3 days.were on fire.each reincarnation of cc has gotten bigger and bigger.so what, too succeed we need too get locked down every few months? no lets try and avoid that please.im afraid to unpack this time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hey dw what happened with your food truck buddies,i waited for hours and got cold wings that cost me 1.50 each,outrageous.maybe your getting a little on the side? i think gunny needs too check your trucks out.no wonder there giving such a large cut of the money? i smell a scam? hey i still have the corelz smoker let me handle the the party food,better than that food truck stuff we used to torch-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Few cold wings won't killa ya, DW is a hell of a negotiator. We got 35%. Line in down the street at the truck. Good thing I need a couple of beds. We have one Queen size bed in the house. Can you tell we are a married couple with no children??


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Please post and I can arrange for food service…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Look for some good Rib trucks / caterers. Have not had those in a bit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey dw what happened with your food truck buddies,i waited for hours and got cold wings that cost me 1.50 each,outrageous.maybe your getting a little on the side? i think gunny needs too check your trucks out.no wonder there giving such a large cut of the money? i smell a scam?
> 
> - pottz


Slow down brother, for I want to carve a Gunny Garage sign- free but I need some relief from the parking fees.
Start posting some designs 8×10", letter fonts, words, and borders. Unfinished so he can add his colors and finish…

Keyholes (backside) to hang and he can add a personal message

The offer expires when I go back to the classroom in a few weeks

You guys are the best…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nice looking yard Gunny. Made me look pottz and right behind you 8 days away from 2000. 10 years Gunny you were here for the grand opening?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> not even close some are over 5000 days.
> 
> - pottz


No, think the site is 14 years old. I would have been in Iraq and had gone dark. Didn't keep up with anyone but my friend that was watching the house.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hey dw what happened with your food truck buddies,i waited for hours and got cold wings that cost me 1.50 each,outrageous.maybe your getting a little on the side? i think gunny needs too check your trucks out.no wonder there giving such a large cut of the money? i smell a scam?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Slow down brother, for I want to carve a Gunny Garage sign- free but I need some relief from the parking fees.
> Start posting some designs 8×10", letter fonts, words, and borders. Unfinished so he can add his colors and finish…
> 
> Keyholes (backside) to hang and he can add a personal message
> 
> The offer expires when I go back to the classroom in a few weeks
> 
> You guys are the best…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


COOL!!!


----------



## pottz

> Please post and I can arrange for food service…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Look for some good Rib trucks / caterers. Have not had those in a bit.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


gunny i brought the smoker we can do our own ribs bro.ribs,pulled pork,brisket,name it man.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i cant believe were already at 438 posts after only 3 days.were on fire.each reincarnation of cc has gotten bigger and bigger.so what, too succeed we need too get locked down every few months? no lets try and avoid that please.im afraid to unpack this time.
> 
> - pottz


We stay within the guidelines or boundaries- all will be fine…
IMO opinion we need to open or offer "to join in" to others…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Please post and I can arrange for food service…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Look for some good Rib trucks / caterers. Have not had those in a bit.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> gunny i brought the smoker we can do our own ribs bro.ribs,pulled pork,brisket,name it man.
> 
> - pottz


Gunny if you let Pottz bring in his smoker then I would also like to bring my lounger… cats love it…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> gunny i brought the smoker we can do our own ribs bro.ribs,pulled pork,brisket,name it man.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Gunny if you let Pottz bring in his smoker then I would also like to bring my lounger… cats love it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Bring it!! No sense in not being comfortable.


----------



## RichT

Bring it!! No sense in not being comfortable.

- woodbutcherbynight
[/QUOTE]

Well, if he can bring that, then I can bring this. You do have plumbing, right?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Bring it!! No sense in not being comfortable.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Well, if he can bring that, then I can bring this. You do have plumbing, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Just make sure that any overspray doesn't hit Pottz's smoker


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Well, if he can bring that, then I can bring this. You do have plumbing, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


I have the sink with hot water in the shop, plenty of trees for #1 business. But I have plumbing supplies in stock, and a outdoor faucet is available. So we can get that hooked up.

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Just make sure that any overspray doesn t hit Pottz s smoker
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Good point, oh and BRING YOUR OWN toilet paper. This is all I have available, was cheaper.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Bring it!! No sense in not being comfortable.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Well, if he can bring that, then I can bring this. You do have plumbing, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


How do you use a drinking fountain so low to the ground?


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> - woodbutcherbynight


Yeah, I qualify for the participation trophy. I've actually been here forever, from Todd Clippinger to Abbott, to 
Nbeener, etc, etc.. I can tell you all the stories…....


----------



## pottz

> i cant believe were already at 438 posts after only 3 days.were on fire.each reincarnation of cc has gotten bigger and bigger.so what, too succeed we need too get locked down every few months? no lets try and avoid that please.im afraid to unpack this time.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We stay within the guidelines or boundaries- all will be fine…
> IMO opinion we need to open or offer "to join in" to others…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw were probably the friendliest thread on lj's,i dont think cricket realizes that?


----------



## pottz

> Well, if he can bring that, then I can bring this. You do have plumbing, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> I have the sink with hot water in the shop, plenty of trees for #1 business. But I have plumbing supplies in stock, and a outdoor faucet is available. So we can get that hooked up.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


good god im on gilligans island,AGAIN!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Just make sure that any overspray doesn t hit Pottz s smoker
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Good point, oh and BRING YOUR OWN toilet paper. This is all I have available, was cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i can handle it it,not so sure about dw and his soft "beeep".


----------



## pottz

> Bring it!! No sense in not being comfortable.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Well, if he can bring that, then I can bring this. You do have plumbing, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> How do you use a drinking fountain so low to the ground?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


it's for drunks man,cmon you know what im talkin about?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> How do you use a drinking fountain so low to the ground?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Simple, we drink Alcohol.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Yeah, I qualify for the participation trophy. I ve actually been here forever, from Todd Clippinger to Abbott, to
> Nbeener, etc, etc.. I can tell you all the stories…....
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


cmon your just a newbie here,who you kiddin man?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Yeah, I qualify for the participation trophy. I ve actually been here forever, from Todd Clippinger to Abbott, to
> Nbeener, etc, etc.. I can tell you all the stories…....
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max- Check-in for my morning reading. You are the bulwark for social awareness here. yet you stay within the guidelines of this site*.
> 
> *Propane follows the Law of Physics, but people don t-* IMO understand Socialogy- it will give you insight on behavior… and people have pressure points- very similar to Pottz and food trucks.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*DW* Here is another Seattle report. A couple of days ago they reported a regularly visiting businessman said he felt safe staying in Seattle high-class hotels. Last week someone nearly pried open his hotel room door. He said he will never be back. It was reported to be a common occurrence. It is beyond the Seattle police's scope of work.

A former NBA player has announced he will run for mayor. Someone who heard him interviewed on the radio said he has common sense. If he does, the chances of being elected in Seattle are slim to none. If he is the council will not tolerate his agenda.

This club that supported cancer patients is leaving Seattle citing crime, vandalism, and patient safety. A fire this week was the last straw I believe. Seattle is starting a program to house the homeless in abandoned buildings. I am sure they will have plenty. News reports a lot of graffiti downtown. Property owners are supposed to take care of it. Why should they have to repaint the plywood on the storefronts every day?

"20 years ago we stood here on the front porch and we cut the ribbon. We didn't know what we've been able to do but we have been amazed and rewarded and honored to be such a big part of the community," said founder and executive director Anna Gottlieb.
But a recent fire at the building, on top of ongoing vandalism issues, now has Gottlieb pondering the cancer support organization's future.

https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/cancer-pathways-formerly-gildas-club-celebrates-20-years-seattle/JRDWZ4XNP5CDDDVTKWBANZODJM/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Nice looking yard Gunny. Made me look pottz and right behind you 8 days away from 2000. 10 years Gunny you were here for the grand opening?
> 
> - corelz125


The grand opening was almost 15 years ago. Will be in May. I look at it occasionally for about a year before I joined up on May 3, 2008.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

We'll do this dance tomorrow.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like I've hit the 10 year mark?

Have a food truck in the area….and they have also gone "Brick & Mortar" Called the "Flying Peppers".....cost wee bit more than the other truck…called Taco-bout…..

Guess I should go and shut the doors…









Supper tonight was Salisbury Steaks, with Gravy…..set the steak in a "sub" bun, ladle the gravy over the smashed-taters and Brussel Sprouts…..washed down with a Guinness Extra Stout…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hopefully,









I can get the Fisher Scone Truck to stop by ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* The Forward Thinkers controlling this area will probably necessitate vigilantes to enforce the law the way they did in Montana in the 1860s.

From Nextdoor a couple miles north in Sterling Park.

"Someone broke into my neighbor's house about ten days ago. We couldn't see them on our cameras so they had to come from the other side of the street  
As well as their car got stolen two days prior to that.  we are on 313th "


----------



## corelz125

Busy night here for a Sunday night. Looks like Bob is the senior member here.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The latest cancellation notice has gone out, courtesy of the ever more irrelevant NY Times, and a guy named Blow (no relation to Curtis):

Pepe le Pew is done for. Au revoir, Pepe.










Why cant they cancel something meaningful, like income taxes!

I bet the hippies never thought the Age of Aquarius was going to be like this.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

During our interview, Rhonda Lee Jackson said:

I like shopping at The Dollar Store, cause I dont have to get all dressed up and snazzy, like I have to when I go to Walmart.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..and the remains to meself…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Why cant they cancel something meaningful, like income taxes!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That'll never happen, how would they fund people who Blow?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Morning people. It's Monday for those that ain't retired that means back to work.


----------



## pottz

> During our interview, Rhonda Lee Jackson said:
> 
> I like shopping at The Dollar Store, cause I dont have to get all dressed up and snazzy, like I have to when I go to Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


yeah there is definitely a dress code at wally world.


----------



## 987Ron

> Morning people. It s Monday for those that ain t retired that means back to work.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Retired with a "Yard work list" , "To do list", "Honey do list", "Dad, Please look at my Ipad List" and etc etc.
Ah the good old days of just going to work.


----------



## 987Ron

> yeah there is definitely a dress code at wally world.
> 
> - pottz


Daughter works at Walmart, many times late evenings. Lots of good stories, many not suitable for this "family friendly" site. Yesterday she was called a racist when she ask for ID on a wine purchase. State law in GA.
She says most of the problems in alcohol sales come from the college kids. Not a surprise there.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Morning people. It s Monday for those that ain t retired that means back to work.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Retired with a "Yard work list" , "To do list", "Honey do list", "Dad, Please look at my Ipad List" and etc etc.
> Ah the good old days of just going to work.
> 
> - 987Ron


*
be sure to add Doctor appointments to our retirement calendar…*


----------



## 987Ron

> The latest cancellation notice has gone out, courtesy of the ever more irrelevant NY Times, and a guy named Blow (no relation to Curtis):
> 
> Pepe le Pew is done for. Au revoir, Pepe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why cant they cancel something meaningful, like income taxes!
> 
> I bet the hippies never thought the Age of Aquarius was going to be like this.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Hope this kind of nonsense doesn't invade the woodworking area or our shops…as in…

*Stripping* the wood *bare* Cabinet hardware with *male* and *female* threads and that new *drawer* has a nice looking *knob*. We *stain* the wood various *colors* not to mention the colors themselves. 
Product reviews *rate* some things better than others. Not very inclusive.
There in the tool chest lies a *bastard* file. 
This has no end. What have i started? Hope no one reads this.


----------



## corelz125

Pepe le pew is to offensive and makes unwanted advances but a boy in a wig with nail polish can enter a track meet as a girl. Ron I'll trade your list for my list at work. That's great dollar General has no dress code but Wal-Mart does haha


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## BurlyBob

Yup, the world just keeps getting crazier everyday. Yeah think it'll ever end?


----------



## 987Ron

Always liked Pepe from a distance, However remember the old song words?

*"There's a dead skunk in the middle of the road
and it stinks to high heaven"*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny do have or want a logo for your shop sign?* Letter font?


----------



## pottz

> Yup, the world just keeps getting crazier everyday. Yeah think it ll ever end?
> 
> - BurlyBob


life as we know it yeah the crazy no.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Always liked Pepe from a distance, However remember the old song words?
> 
> *"There s a dead skunk in the middle of the road
> and it stinks to high heaven"*
> 
> - 987Ron


My former vet had a skunk in his shop… a rather cool animal and pretty…


----------



## moke

Hey…I want some of those Ryobi Sheets!!!!!

Shop Update…. 40 slot panel in….6-220 outlets in, 47 duplex boxes in and 90% are wired. (`10 are for lighting) 800 feet of romex run…..getting there. Going to have to have help with the panel…..Using my right arm to help…60 degrees in Iowa today….wooo hoooo! Pottzy can wear his Cali thong at the cook out tonight!!!! Pack up the trucks!! Life is good!

Wood butcher don't forget my sheets!


----------



## pottz

> Hey…I want some of those Ryobi Sheets!!!!!
> 
> Shop Update…. 40 slot panel in….6-220 outlets in, 47 duplex boxes in and 90% are wired. (`10 are for lighting) 800 feet of romex run…..getting there. Going to have to have help with the panel…..Using my right arm to help…60 degrees in Iowa today….wooo hoooo! Pottzy can wear his Cali thong at the cook out tonight!!!! Pack up the trucks!! Life is good!
> 
> Wood butcher don t forget my sheets!
> 
> - moke


you dont want too see me in any thong my friend-lol. sounds like a heat wave mike.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Busy night here for a Sunday night. Looks like Bob is the senior member here.
> 
> - corelz125


I yield senior status to Ron  He is 10 years older. That should be the top priority.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Did any of you see the female MMA fight where one of the ladies was not technically female? I wont elaborate any more, other than to say - He should be in jail, and she should have known better.

Any five-year old understands that Pepe is a skunk, and Penelope is a cat - this fact of Nature is what makes the whole thing funny.

The most famous episode is when Pepe comes to understand what "Pew" means and then goes to a clinic to get himself de-stinkified. At the same time, Penelope *wants* to return the affections of Pepe and goes to a cheese factory to get herself stinkified. When they again meet, the tables are turned, and she ends up chasing him down the street. Kids, and I, think this is funny. Some adults though, are just __!


> Pepe le pew is to offensive and makes unwanted advances but a boy in a wig with nail polish can enter a track meet as a girl. Ron I ll trade your list for my list at work. That s great dollar General has no dress code but Wal-Mart does haha
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Did any of you see the female MMA fight where one of the ladies was not technically female? I wont elaborate any more, other than to say - He should be in jail, and she should have known better.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


No, but high school girls are complaining about trasg's dominating girl's high school sports ;-( Forward Thinkers must be proud of them.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Dont recall exact numbers, but in about 4 billion years the Sun will be 65% bigger than it is today. Eventually, the Sun´s outer edge will be kissing Jupiter. There are only two ways the Earth can go: be completely vapourized and consumed, or an extremely dense iron core will be driven to the outer edge of our solar system. So, yeah, Crazy is gonna end.

The good news is, that due to the physics of nuclear fusion, the Sun´s core will become carbon and some oxygen, so the Crazy can begin anew, God willing.


> Yup, the world just keeps getting crazier everyday. Yeah think it ll ever end?
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## pottz

well well looks like our old friend ted is come to say hello,and ill say goodbye !!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Desert_Woodworker


LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> well well looks like our old friend ted is come to say hello,and ill say goodbye !!!
> 
> - pottz


Yeah he has my twin TS build says he has the plans. Really what plans? There were none.



> *Gunny do have or want a logo for your shop sign?* Letter font?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW I ain't a fussy guy. Let the creative juices flow.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hey…I want some of those Ryobi Sheets!!!!!
> 
> Shop Update…. 40 slot panel in….6-220 outlets in, 47 duplex boxes in and 90% are wired. (`10 are for lighting) 800 feet of romex run…..getting there. Going to have to have help with the panel…..Using my right arm to help…60 degrees in Iowa today….wooo hoooo! Pottzy can wear his Cali thong at the cook out tonight!!!! Pack up the trucks!! Life is good!
> 
> Wood butcher don t forget my sheets!
> 
> - moke


Ordered the Transtint dye today


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hey…I want some of those Ryobi Sheets!!!!!
> 
> *Wood butcher don t forget my sheets! *
> 
> - moke
> 
> *Ordered the Transtint dye today*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Is that dye for making Ryobi green sheets?*


----------



## RichT




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ryobi green*









*Milwaukee red*








*
Makita blue*









*Custom embroidery available…*


----------



## 987Ron

What about retro gray Delta or Bosch Blue? Both maybe to drab.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> What about retro gray Delta or Bosch Blue? Both maybe to drab.
> 
> - 987Ron


Depends on your significant other. Mine wouldn't care, opinions vary.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hey…I want some of those Ryobi Sheets!!!!!
> 
> *Wood butcher don t forget my sheets! *
> 
> - moke
> 
> *Ordered the Transtint dye today*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *Is that dye for making Ryobi green sheets?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yes


----------



## bandit571

Busy attending a spike in the BP….clonidine in effect…so..just missed getting #500 in this thread…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Dont recall exact numbers, but in about 4 billion years the Sun will be 65% bigger than it is today. Eventually, the Sun´s outer edge will be kissing Jupiter. There are only two ways the Earth can go: be completely vapourized and consumed, or an extremely dense iron core will be driven to the outer edge of our solar system. So, yeah, Crazy is gonna end.
> 
> The good news is, that due to the physics of nuclear fusion, the Sun´s core will become carbon and some oxygen, so the Crazy can begin anew, God willing.
> 
> Yup, the world just keeps getting crazier everyday. Yeah think it ll ever end?
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


When I learned about that in science class I thought I was safe, I couldn't live that long. The Left Coast's record-setting nearly every year must be a sign ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Tonight we are trying to get your meal at your restaurant delivered by Door Dash- Grub Hub and let us know thumbs up or down…










I have never used the service, but I am open-minded. May give it a go…

I think that tonight we should try personal delivery tonight and to those naysayers see my follow-up post

I still stand by my thoughts on food trucks. We have debated it… I see the popularity of that industry- I found this article- it explains it well

WHY EVERY RESTAURANT NEEDS TO GET INTO THE FOOD TRUCK INDUSTRY
https://deliveryconcepts.com/why-every-restaurant-needs-to-get-into-the-food-truck-industry/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Tonight we are trying to get your meal at your restaurant delivered by Door Dash- Grub Hub and let us know thumbs up or down…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never used the service, but I am open-minded. May give it a go…
> 
> I still stand by my thoughts on food trucks. We have debated it… I see the popularity of that industry- I found this article- it explains it well
> 
> WHY EVERY RESTAURANT NEEDS TO GET INTO THE FOOD TRUCK INDUSTRY
> https://deliveryconcepts.com/why-every-restaurant-needs-to-get-into-the-food-truck-industry/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thumbs up, meals on wheels 3x per day ;-)


----------



## 987Ron

Open minded and about anything ok as long as it is not Gluten Free. Get all the Gluten Free I can stand at home.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Tonight we are trying to get your meal at your restaurant delivered by Door Dash- Grub Hub and let us know thumbs up or down…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Thumbs up, meals on wheels 3x per day ;-)*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1


----------



## 987Ron

To many food trucks could cause a parking problem and Gunny's neighbors need to be considered.

Ron


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> To many food trucks could cause a parking problem and Gunny s neighbors need to be considered.
> 
> Ron
> 
> - 987Ron


When we were in WA DC, there was a row of them in front of the Smithsonian. They were packed so tight I thought they must have lined up bumper to bumper as they arrived. There was an open spot that was about 18" longer than the food truck that belonged there. He arrived and wiggled back and forth bumping the ones on both ends for about 5 or 10 minutes and got into his spot ;-)) I was amazed! I couldn't have gotten it in that spot without a forklift.


----------



## pottz

> Tonight we are trying to get your meal at your restaurant delivered by Door Dash- Grub Hub and let us know thumbs up or down…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never used the service, but I am open-minded. May give it a go…
> 
> I think that tonight we should try personal delivery tonight and to those naysayers see my follow-up post
> 
> I still stand by my thoughts on food trucks. We have debated it… I see the popularity of that industry- I found this article- it explains it well
> 
> WHY EVERY RESTAURANT NEEDS TO GET INTO THE FOOD TRUCK INDUSTRY
> https://deliveryconcepts.com/why-every-restaurant-needs-to-get-into-the-food-truck-industry/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


weve used grub hub,expensive and the service can be bad.sometimes if weve been drinking and dont feel like cooking we'll use it.seems like the restaurants use there old food thats been under heat lamps when a service is picking it up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

- Desert_Woodworker

weve used grub hub,expensive and the service can be bad.sometimes if weve been drinking and dont feel like cooking we ll use it.seems like the restaurants use there old food thats been under heat lamps when a service is picking it up.

- pottz
[/QUOTE]

+1 I am about to post edit on the original


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

We are in good with local PD but more than one truck is pushing it. Working on deal with local butcher. We have plenty of grills available to make plenty of food.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

That looks like decent site, Rich. Looks to be a ton of archives. I will have to check it out when I get some free time.

I have four books on deck, and just finishing Hamlet´s Mill, major mythology study.


> - Rich


----------



## pottz

> We are in good with local PD but more than one truck is pushing it. Working on deal with local butcher. We have plenty of grills available to make plenty of food.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ill fire up the smoker it's restaurant sized so get a whole hog gunny.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> everything is better with *duck fat.*
> - pottz
> 
> Even *SPAM*.
> - Rich
> 
> Let s *not forget* the *vino*.
> - woodbutcherbynight


The *duck* forgets nothing….









especially sideways photos… even self-flagelated for days for because of my *sideways NO!* selfie in another post.

FAIW… that sign was for a while back when my lemon tree spat the dummy and showered me in lemons. It was a reminder to others, after I lost one container while giving away free lemons in my driveway.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Tonight we are trying to get your meal at your restaurant delivered by Door Dash- Grub Hub and let us know thumbs up or down…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never used the service, but I am open-minded. May give it a go…


MeBad I didn't make the transition from subject 1 then on to 2-

Subject 1 an alternative to the trucks, I assumed that my decision was because of the cul de sac, That Gunny let us use. Therefore, should someone have assumed otherwise…

Subject 2- Food truck industry- like it or not then post, yet it is here



> I think that tonight we should try personal delivery tonight and to those nay sayers
> I still stand by my thoughts on food trucks. We have debated it… I see the popularity of that industry- I found this article- it explains it well
> 
> WHY EVERY RESTAURANT NEEDS TO GET INTO THE FOOD TRUCK INDUSTRY
> https://deliveryconcepts.com/why-every-restaurant-needs-to-get-into-the-food-truck-industry/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## pottz

> everything is better with *duck fat.*
> - pottz
> 
> Even *SPAM*.
> - Rich
> 
> Let s *not forget* the *vino*.
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> The *duck* forgets nothing….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially sideways photos… even self-flagelated for days for because of my *sideways NO!* selfie in another post.
> 
> FAIW… that sign was for a while back when my lemon tree spat the dummy and showered me in lemons. It was a reminder to others, after I lost one container while giving away free lemons in my driveway.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


hey looks like your steppin it up,premium reserve wine huh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> FAIW… that sign was for a while back when my lemon tree spat the dummy and showered me in lemons.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


This song may cheer you up-
The Duck Song


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW, disco duck

Hard keeping up w you guys.

Dawg by my side, watching the sun set. Nice martini as well.

Monday means golf w my regulars, one has Parkinson's, One is 74 and can shoot his age or better (very rare) but he is declining. one is from NH and has no back swing but is huge and could it it far at one point. I am younger by 15. Those are my boys.

I have been reading the posts.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Petey


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Phew, 252 "green" comments to skip through…. Sorry to ressurect my favorite topic… Sorry, for saying sorry as I'm not!


> *New Topic-** What are you going to do with the $1,400 Government check? *
> 
> My first wish- something Festool.
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Me too, this is in my budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Hell, are those caps $1,400 in Yankeeland? But then again for $1,400 its a worthy investment. I suppose with all this political correctness, rich old *King David* had to recompense all you *Philistines* after stoneing poor old *Goliath* to death… and he didn't even commit adultery with *Mrs. David*.

Maybe the extra shekels for that magnificent green encrusted large crown is for people with big heads.


> ....I bought Festool yesterday. It felt good. I plan to do it again…
> There, such a huge weight off my shoulders. I m out of the closet… I love Festool!
> - Rich
> 
> damn i knew you were a *festool queen*! so what did you get?
> - pottz


*Rich*, you're welcome to my Fe*$*tool ca*$*tle.


> nice addition! dont worry you dont need poles,it s all in the hip action.at least if your in shape?
> - pottz
> 
> I can schuss, but it s expensive.
> - Rich


It's called *undulating*, before the *après* drinks.


> ... It was just a little CT 26…
> - Rich


Hold your head up against those *Philistine oxymorons*... only *suckers* don't have a *CT 26*... 


> I just had a colonoscopy yesterday. I think they might have used the CT 26 before getting started.
> - LeeRoyMan


Hope they didn't put it on *reverse cycle*... you don't need the extra *faeces*, and that's no *bull*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> hey looks like your steppin it up,premium reserve wine huh?
> - pottz


I cost is in the printing of the *elite name* on the cardboard, not the *taste* of the content….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> This song may cheer you up-
> The Duck Song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Thank the gods I never heard that song before… What an inconsiderate and obnoxious vendor… I just couldn't watch it to the end to see if there was a fairy tale ending.


----------



## RichT

> That looks like decent site, Rich. Looks to be a ton of archives. I will have to check it out when I get some free time.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I subscribe to the weekly Cartoons and Memes email. It never fails to entertain.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This song may cheer you up-
> The Duck Song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Thank the gods I never heard that song before… What an inconsiderate and obnoxious vendor… * I just couldn t watch it to the end to see if there was a fairy tale ending.*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Duck (spoiler alert) yes- and that was is a happy song that junior high kids loved.

Here is a chemistry lyrics for you-

*The First Ten Elements In The Periodic Table*





It prepared them for 9th-grade science… should Lithium be offensive- me bad…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self -delete


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That looks like decent site, Rich. Looks to be a ton of archives. I will have to check it out when I get some free time.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> I subscribe to the weekly Cartoons and Memes email. It never fails to entertain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


That is one of life's lessons that needs to be accepted early


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Duck (spoiler alert) yes- and that was is a happy song that junior high kids loved.
> 
> Here is a chemistry lyrics for you-
> 
> *The First Ten Elements In The Periodic Table*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It prepared them for 9th-grade science… should Lithium be offensive- me bad…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Did that make Billboard's top 10?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> *
> 
> Did that make Billboard s top 10?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*
Can't answer that, but I can tell you that it is/was very effective in teaching them the 10 elements*.



> That looks like decent site, Rich. Looks to be a ton of archives. I will have to check it out when I get some free time.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


But in society today this could/is offensive??? Even in the workplace Today re-read the last 2 admontions from Cricket. Even though I remember that meme as OK in the day. We are in today, no more shop pin-ups.

Anybody remember from the Patton movie with G C Scott- he rips down a calendar poster… stating NO!


----------



## RichT

> That is one of life s lessons that needs to be accepted early
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That's almost as important for young men to know as the Hot & Crazy Matrix.


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> *
> 
> Did that make Billboard s top 10?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *
> Can t answer that, but I can tell you that it is/was very effective in teaching them the 10 elements*.
> 
> That looks like decent site, Rich. Looks to be a ton of archives. I will have to check it out when I get some free time.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> But in society today this could/is offensive??? Even in the workplace Today re-read the last 2 admontions from Cricket. Even though I remember that meme as OK in the day. We are in today, no more shop pin-ups.
> 
> Anybody remember from the Patton movie with G C Scott- he rips down a calendar poster… stating NO!
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


no we are not allowed anything with a pic of a woman even fully clothed.one of the guys had one of those(gunny knows) small magnetic calenders from snap on of woman wearing bikinis,hehad it behind the counter where only he could see it,our manager saw it and made him remove it.


----------



## corelz125

A fifteen-year-old Amish boy and his father visited the city for the very first time. They wandered around, marveling at the different sights. Eventually, they got to a mall. They were amazed by almost everything they saw, but they were especially amazed at two shiny, silver walls that could move apart and then slide back together again.

The boy asked, "What is this Father?" The father (never having seen an elevator) responded, "Son, I have never seen anything like this in my life, I don't know what it is."

While the boy and his father were watching with amazement, a fat old lady in a wheelchair rolled up to the moving walls and pressed a button. The walls opened, and the lady passed between them into a small room. The walls closed, and the boy and his father watched the small numbers above the walls light up sequentially.

They continued to watch until it reached the last number, and then the numbers began to light in the reverse order. Finally, the walls opened up again and a gorgeous 24-year-old blond woman stepped out.

The father, not taking his eyes off the young woman, said quietly to his son… "Junior, go get your Mother."


----------



## pottz

> A fifteen-year-old Amish boy and his father visited the city for the very first time. They wandered around, marveling at the different sights. Eventually, they got to a mall. They were amazed by almost everything they saw, but they were especially amazed at two shiny, silver walls that could move apart and then slide back together again.
> 
> The boy asked, "What is this Father?" The father (never having seen an elevator) responded, "Son, I have never seen anything like this in my life, I don't know what it is."
> 
> While the boy and his father were watching with amazement, a fat old lady in a wheelchair rolled up to the moving walls and pressed a button. The walls opened, and the lady passed between them into a small room. The walls closed, and the boy and his father watched the small numbers above the walls light up sequentially.
> 
> They continued to watch until it reached the last number, and then the numbers began to light in the reverse order. Finally, the walls opened up again and a gorgeous 24-year-old blond woman stepped out.
> 
> The father, not taking his eyes off the young woman, said quietly to his son… "Junior, go get your Mother."
> 
> - corelz125


love it bud.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

It seems that Rich and Corelz and Pottz are posting under the 1st amendment… I remember in one of Cricket's admonishment's but not on this site… go elsewhere … Then we got shut down.

Remember what we lose, should it matter?


----------



## pottz

thats why im still packed,havn't even takin the u-haul back yet-lol. hey im gonna make a booze run,anyone need anything,i sure do-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This reminds me of a teacher who closed her e-mails- If something stinks change it


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> thats why im still packed,havn t even takin the u-haul back yet-lol. hey im gonna make a booze run,anyone need anything,i sure do-lol.
> 
> - pottz


 Will we be here when you come back?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> thats why im still packed,havn t even takin the u-haul back yet-lol. hey im gonna make a booze run,anyone need anything,i sure do-lol.
> 
> - pottz


We are out of Baileys and Guinness


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Desert_Woodworker


NICE!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The father, not taking his eyes off the young woman, said quietly to his son… "Junior, go get your Mother."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> thats why im still packed,havn t even takin the u-haul back yet-lol. hey im gonna make a booze run,anyone need anything,i sure do-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We are out of Baileys and Guinness
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Coors light - bottles not canned temp no higher than 38 degrees

also, add a pizza to my order


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> no we are not allowed anything with a pic of a woman even fully clothed.one of the guys had one of those(gunny knows) small magnetic calenders from snap on of woman wearing bikinis,hehad it behind the counter where only he could see it,our manager saw it and made him remove it.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah they are rather fussy about those things, worse now then say 15 years ago. Never been much for that at work. Stay professional and stay employed.

Now the shop at home is way different. My rules and they are simple, if it offends you THAT bad then you need to leave because any story I might tell will probably curl the toenails and require therapy. Real life involves some really crappy situations you just have to slug through. I have lots of pictures of family, my wife and some funny pictures from the military along with some jokes I think are hilarious.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That s almost as important for young men to know as the Hot & Crazy Matrix.
> 
> - Rich


That's hilarious. My wife watched and said the guy was right about the #4 thing.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> also, add a pizza to my order
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Just cheese and sauce or something else??


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That is one of life s lessons that needs to be accepted early
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> That s almost as important for young men to know as the Hot & Crazy Matrix.
> 
> - Rich


Thats a good one '-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> also, add a pizza to my order
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *
> Just cheese and sauce or something else??*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Pottz will only pay for a cheese pizza… There is a guy posting on youtube on pizza.. but the language does not fit the rules set down versus shutting down. This brings back to what direction is the Captain taking this forum post.

MASKS- the rebellion has started… does anybody remember the Bill Pentz fine dust concerns? We fight the fine dust now we have a smaller guy- COVID19

Masks vs No Mask I wear my mask to comply in situations… I am not a believer but I am open to hearing otherwise.

Now when it comes to masking while spraying lacquer… those fumes will hurt you… A proper mask a must…


----------



## pottz

> thats why im still packed,havn t even takin the u-haul back yet-lol. hey im gonna make a booze run,anyone need anything,i sure do-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Will we be here when you come back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well i hope so,you planning on leaving?


----------



## pottz

> thats why im still packed,havn t even takin the u-haul back yet-lol. hey im gonna make a booze run,anyone need anything,i sure do-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We are out of Baileys and Guinness
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


got it.


----------



## corelz125

I'm on the fence with the masks. I wear it in the store but not all day at work. It might make a difference my kids haven't been sick yet and them getting sick usually means I get sick.


----------



## pottz

> also, add a pizza to my order
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *
> Just cheese and sauce or something else??*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Pottz will only pay for a cheese pizza… There is a guy posting on youtube on pizza.. but the language does not fit the rules set down versus shutting down. This brings back to what direction is the Captain taking this forum post.
> 
> MASKS- the rebellion has started… does anybody remember the Bill Pentz fine dust concerns? We fight the fine dust now we have a smaller guy- COVID19
> 
> Masks vs No Mask I wear my mask to comply in situations… I am not a believer but I am open to hearing otherwise.
> 
> Now when it comes to masking while spraying lacquer… those fumes will hurt you… A proper mask a must…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


hey ill get some sausage on it ok but as far as captain that would be gunny,this is his garage/shop!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Kindness and woodworking… IMO










Pepe and I know the scent of cut red oak. Of the various woods, my go-to lumber was red oak…

Just musing…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> *
> hey ill get some sausage on it ok but as far as captain that would be gunny,this is his garage/shop!*
> 
> - pottz


BS Gunny got deluxe!!!!


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> *
> hey ill get some sausage on it ok but as far as captain that would be gunny,this is his garage/shop!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> BS Gunny got deluxe!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


great you still owe me for the pizza and beer!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is an article about what Covid is doing- with a video from a nurses body cam in a COVID ward- graphic*
*
Death, Through a Nurse's Eyes*

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/24/opinion/covid-icu-nurses-arizona.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

SWiMBO was watching S10 EP 307 of Right This Minute. There was a Chinese fireman carrying a burning propane tank down 5 flights of stairs with another following him spaying to keep him cool ;-)) I googled thinking I might find the video to post. It is not out yet. Looks like that is common in China.






https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=rtm+fire+fighters+carrying+burnin+gpropane+tank


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- you will always be the Captain-

Ps the beer was warm and the pizza was a frozen pie…..


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- you will always be the Captain-
> 
> Ps the beer was warm and the pizza was a frozen pie…..
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you didn't specify.and it was embarrassing buying "coors light" i told em it was for my daughter!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> SWiMBO was watching S10 EP 307 of Right This Minute. There was a Chinese fireman carrying a burning propane tank down 5 flights of stairs with another following him spaying to keep him cool ;-)) I googled thinking I might find the video to post. It is not out yet. Looks like that is common in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=rtm+fire+fighters+carrying+burnin+gpropane+tank
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*+1 Top Max you are the best. Very informative a good watch…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> MASKS- the rebellion has started… does anybody remember the Bill Pentz fine dust concerns? We fight the fine dust now we have a smaller guy- COVID19
> 
> Masks vs No Mask I wear my mask to comply in situations… I am not a believer but I am open to hearing otherwise.
> 
> Now when it comes to masking while spraying lacquer… those fumes will hurt you… A proper mask a must…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> *Here is an article about what Covid is doing- with a video from a nurses body cam in a COVID ward- graphic*
> *
> Death, Through a Nurse's Eyes*
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/24/opinion/covid-icu-nurses-arizona.html
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


All the nurses use them in the video.


----------



## pottz

> SWiMBO was watching S10 EP 307 of Right This Minute. There was a Chinese fireman carrying a burning propane tank down 5 flights of stairs with another following him spaying to keep him cool ;-)) I googled thinking I might find the video to post. It is not out yet. Looks like that is common in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=rtm+fire+fighters+carrying+burnin+gpropane+tank
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


that was crazy bob.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- you will always be the Captain-
> 
> Ps the beer was warm and the pizza was a frozen pie…..
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> you didn t specify.and it was embarrassing buying "coors light" i told em it was for my daughter!
> 
> - pottz


Love you brother but warm beer is like serving you some










$4.97 at Walmart


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> MASKS- the rebellion has started… does anybody remember the Bill Pentz fine dust concerns? We fight the fine dust now we have a smaller guy- COVID19
> 
> Masks vs No Mask I wear my mask to comply in situations… I am not a believer but I am open to hearing otherwise.
> 
> Now when it comes to masking while spraying lacquer… those fumes will hurt you… A proper mask a must…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Here is an article about what Covid is doing- with a video from a nurses body cam in a COVID ward- graphic*
> *
> Death, Through a Nurse's Eyes*
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/24/opinion/covid-icu-nurses-arizona.html
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> All the nurses use them in the video.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Glad you posted, for I know that you have an understanding of the severity of COVID. I have never seen or experienced the "COVID' ward nor do I want to. My purpose was to share it ain't over…
Society wants to trust in something,... then as I read and see society is rebelling and there is no consensus on the belief of COVID…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

The one thing I love about this blog is that it reminds me of *Day's of our lives*... not because of the screwed up stars of this thread, but because I can go away for months, come back and think I've never left.

So I have picked a few snippets to mark my territory b4 we all get banned. If there's gaps in my logic, it's due to those bloody dead brain cells that run slower than vino flows. 


> .... One is 74 and can shoot his age or better….
> - Peteybadboy


I pray that works *in reverse*... I shoot 120-130… I'll take either.



> Did that make Billboard s top 10?
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Who cares… but anything with *duck* should make the *top 1* of any menu! Who say's I'm not lovable. 


> We are in good with local PD…
> - woodbutcherbynight


So am I… they have a *cell* reserved for me and I'm not even a terrorist.


> .... it is/was very effective in teaching them the *10 elements*....
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Is that the *chemistry* equivalent of *Moses's transcript* (sorry, trans chiselled) in that thing some refer to as *The Bible*.



> .... no we are not allowed anything with a *pic* of a woman even fully clothed…. our *manager* saw it and made him *remove it*...
> - pottz


Can I post a picture of my *ex*... and hire a *manager*... Hey, she's nice, I *believe* we share the same DNA as our son…



> ..... hey im gonna make a booze run,anyone need anything….
> - pottz


Caskssss…. however, nothing but the cheapest… hate to give you then unnecessary *runs*.

*moke*y, this may appeal 2U (Fe*$*tool "green" *Ryobi*)... been out shopping… anyone need their toe nails cut,









At least I'll be able to get a restful sleep,


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

LBD, as always very entertaining, love your commentary. Hell I might buy a Festool now.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> you didn t specify.and it was embarrassing buying "coors light" i told em it was for my daughter!
> 
> - pottz


Try shopping with my wife sometime. The saleswomen always ask if my Daughter is always so quiet. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Okay who broke out the expired spam>???


----------



## RichT

Whoa. We're hot now. Just look at the spam.

I had a photo to post, but I'll wait until it can rise out of the noise.


----------



## RichT

> Okay who broke out the expired spam>???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I cook mine in duck fat


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> r
> 
> hey ill get some sausage on it ok but as far as captain that would be gunny,this is his garage/shop!
> 
> - pottz


Captain and Gunny do not go together …. ever. Like mixing up Kaopectate and Radiator seal.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Okay who broke out the expired spam>???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I cook mine in duck fat
> 
> - Rich


The real question is with what? A Festool Grill? Snap On? Ryobi, or any oil barrel with a grate over the top??


----------



## RichT

> The real question is with what? A Festool Grill? Snap On? Ryobi, or any oil barrel with a grate over the top??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Since you asked, I'll take this thread in a different direction…

I have some DeBuyer Mineral B iron pans that are the absolute bomb. If Festool made cookware, it would be this.

They are forged iron, not cast, and they have a pre-seasoning process that's awesome. You get the browning you cannot achieve with a non-stick coated. I cook hash browns in duck fat and they swirl around the pan like teflon.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The real question is with what? A Festool Grill? Snap On? Ryobi, or any oil barrel with a grate over the top??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Since you asked, I ll take this thread in a different direction…
> 
> I have some DeBuyer Mineral B iron pans that are the absolute bomb. If Festool made cookware, it would be this.
> 
> They are forged iron, not cast, and they have a pre-seasoning process that s awesome. You get the browning you cannot achieve with a non-stick coated. I cook hash browns in duck fat and they swirl around the pan like teflon.
> 
> - Rich


Got a LINK for me, did a quick check on Amazon and they only showed steel ones or carbon steel.

Have this Neon Green spray paint, think on my day off O I will break out the 4 inch letters and make a FESTOOL stencil for my grill. Make the neighbors think I am classy…..


----------



## RichT

> Got a LINK for me, did a quick check on Amazon and they only showed steel ones or carbon steel.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


It's labeled as carbon steel, but it's 99% iron. So sue me.

"The de Buyer carbon steel Mineral B. Made of 99% iron and 1% carbon our carbon steel pans are as slippery as a brand new nonstick with better sear and without any synthetic coating. Easy to season for a natural nonstick finish. The more you use it, the better it performs. The darker they become the better the nonstick."

Awesome pan whatever you call it.

https://debuyer-usa.com/products/mineral-b-fry-pan


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> The real question is with what? A Festool Grill? Snap On? Ryobi, or any oil barrel with a grate over the top??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Fe*$*tool coockware (nearly forgot the second "o")... hell that's better than keeping the vitamin D off my cranium with the Fe*$*tool couture,


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Got a LINK for me, did a quick check on Amazon and they only showed steel ones or carbon steel.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> It s labeled as carbon steel, but it s 99% iron. So sue me.
> 
> "The de Buyer carbon steel Mineral B. Made of 99% iron and 1% carbon our carbon steel pans are as slippery as a brand new nonstick with better sear and without any synthetic coating. Easy to season for a natural nonstick finish. The more you use it, the better it performs. The darker they become the better the nonstick."
> 
> Awesome pan whatever you call it.
> 
> https://debuyer-usa.com/products/mineral-b-fry-pan
> 
> - Rich


Gotcha, wanted to make sure I was looking at the same orchard. $65 is cheaper than I had thought, expected upwards of $120.


----------



## RichT

> Gotcha, wanted to make sure I was looking at the same orchard. $65 is cheaper than I had thought, expected upwards of $120.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I know. Pretty reasonable. I've got some Griswold that I paid much more for, but this stuff is better in my opinion.

Just my opinion though. Not trying to start a fight.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gotcha, wanted to make sure I was looking at the same orchard. $65 is cheaper than I had thought, expected upwards of $120.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I know. Pretty reasonable. I ve got some Griswold that I paid much more for, but this stuff is better in my opinion.
> 
> Just my opinion though. Not trying to start a fight.
> 
> - Rich


I certainly am no chef, but the stuff I have has been here for 15 years or more. Upgrade is in order, my wife won't ask about anything till it is broken. Usually beyond my ability to repair. LOL I could get ahead of the curve here for once.


----------



## RichT

> I certainly am no chef, but the stuff I have has been here for 15 years or more. Upgrade is in order, my wife won t ask about anything till it is broken. Usually beyond my ability to repair. LOL I could get ahead of the curve here for once.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I'm not either, but I'm serious about what I cook.

Follow their instructions. If I recall correctly, it's to heat about 1mm of a good oil to smoke point and wipe it out.

The darker it gets, the better it is. I can fry an egg in mine with no sticking. I do find that browning meats leaves a crust. For that, I use those stainless steel pads. I like them because they shear the debris off rather than abrading the surface.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I m not either, but I m serious about what I cook.
> 
> Follow their instructions. If I recall correctly, it s to heat about 1mm of a good oil to smoke point and wipe it out.
> 
> The darker it gets, the better it is. I can fry an egg in mine with no sticking. I do find that browning meats leaves a crust. For that, I use those stainless steel pads. I like them because they shear the debris off rather than abrading the surface.
> 
> - Rich


Cook?? Me? Are you kidding, I cannot go get a drink without being intercepted and sent back to my room. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> SWiMBO was watching S10 EP 307 of Right This Minute. There was a Chinese fireman carrying a burning propane tank down 5 flights of stairs with another following him spaying to keep him cool ;-)) I googled thinking I might find the video to post. It is not out yet. Looks like that is common in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=rtm+fire+fighters+carrying+burnin+gpropane+tank
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> that was crazy bob.
> 
> - pottz


They should know better than to use those indoors! Or at least learn the lesson eventually ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> MASKS- the rebellion has started… does anybody remember the Bill Pentz fine dust concerns? We fight the fine dust now we have a smaller guy- COVID19
> 
> Masks vs No Mask I wear my mask to comply in situations… I am not a believer but I am open to hearing otherwise.
> 
> Now when it comes to masking while spraying lacquer… those fumes will hurt you… A proper mask a must…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Here is an article about what Covid is doing- with a video from a nurses body cam in a COVID ward- graphic*
> *
> Death, Through a Nurse's Eyes*
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/24/opinion/covid-icu-nurses-arizona.html
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> All the nurses use them in the video.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Glad you posted, for I know that you have an understanding of the severity of COVID. I have never seen or experienced the "COVID ward nor do I want to. My purpose was to share it ain t over…
> Society wants to trust in something,... then as I read and see society is rebelling and there is no consensus on the belief of COVID…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Scientific Knowledge is expanding too fast for many to keep up and accept things they can't understand. Only two-thirds of American Millennials believe the Earth is round. Why believe in masks? They are only about 85% effective.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - woodbutcherbynight


Another *bloody discrimination* against *ducks*!... This political correctness *MUST STOP*! Where are all those bloody protesters….

I am offending… not *" 'ded"*, yet!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Masks? Someone asked about masks? Here is my take, but I will approach the subject in terms of physics, rather than that of personal choice, freedom, restriction, protection, etc.

In Physics there is the Life-Death cycle that concerns all matter. In simplest terms, we have contraction - expansion polarity. Contraction is the Life advancement phase of the cycle. Expansion is the Death advancement phase of the cycle. Our Sun is still in its Life-contraction phase, and once it becomes a perfect sphere, it will then begin its Death-expansion phase of the cycle. A flower is in its Life-contraction phase until it reaches maturity, then it uses all its energy to produce seed, an exact replica of itself, and this is the Death-expansion phase of the flower. But remember, nothing dies in the sense of an ultimate END; the cycle repeats. So it is with a Plant, so it is with a Sun, so it is with a Human Spirit.

Now, when we breathe in oxygen, we are breathing in Life. When we exhale CO2, we are exhaling Death. CO2 is toxic to us, and will kill us given the right concentration. CO2 is not toxic to the Earth, the Earth stores it for a purpose. Nor is CO2 toxic to plants, it is their food. And though plants produce oxygen, oxygen can be, and is toxic to plants. Basically, enzymes in plants grab CO2 and add it to protein chains - but often these enzymes will grab oxygen by (mistake) and this generates toxic molecules that the plant needs to expend energy to mop up. This is called Photorespiration, and can reduce photosynthesis by 50%. A few plants have evolved to store excess CO2 as a solution to this problem, but most dont, especially the ones we eat.

Back to the masks:
When we are wearing a mask of any type, we are rebreathing some amount of exhaled Death; and reducing the amount of oxygen we intake. The longer we wear this mask, the more cumulative the adverse effect. For those of us who have reached maturity, and thus have begun the expansion-Death phase of our life cycle, this may not be as crucially detrimental as it might/could/would be to those who are still in the contraction-Life phase of the cycle - as in Children!

In conclusion, I am strongly opposed to children (and young adults) being obligated to wear these masks the entire time they are in school, as my son is forced to do 8 hrs/day, and now, even in gym class, outside. The chance that children will be severely impacted by whatever Covid is, is negligible, practically zero! And in fact, we MUST ALL be Exposed to pathogens of variety in order to maintain healthy immune systems. The chance that young brains will be negatively impacted by reduced oxygen intake is beyond doubt.

Some may agreu, yeah, well, the kids need to be masked up to protect ME! I will leave that be, though I do have a strong opinion in that regard.

Dr Fauci has recently stated that it is even better if one wears two, or even three masks. The thing about Dr. Fauci that most of you dont know is that he directed a study at the NIH, years ago, on the Spanish-Flu epidemic. Their study focused on the wearing of masks as a preventitive aid. Their conclusion was that a high percentage of the deaths attributed to the virus were, in fact, caused by bacterial infections that originated from THE MASKS! So Fauci knows, beyond any doubt, that wearing masks can lead to bacterial infections, pneumonia, and premature end of Cycle.

Do you treat the mask you wear as a biohazard? And dispose of it as you would a biohazard? Because, if the Covid is as they claim, then a biohazard is what the mask is. Yet, you see them littered about, casually tossed on the street and in the gutter, and in open garbage cans.

For reference: The NIH Spanish Flu study directed by Herr Fauci can be easily found at NIH.gov. Or, at least, it was there.


----------



## RichT

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Another *bloody discrimination* against *ducks*!... This political correctness *MUST STOP*! Where are all those bloody protesters….
> 
> I am offending… not *" ded"*, yet!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Lool ma, no pants.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
anybody who would recommend this shouldn't be wrong about this*










I own the spray gun and I just purchased the pan (Amazon)

Thx, Rich


----------



## pottz

> Got a LINK for me, did a quick check on Amazon and they only showed steel ones or carbon steel.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> It s labeled as carbon steel, but it s 99% iron. So sue me.
> 
> "The de Buyer carbon steel Mineral B. Made of 99% iron and 1% carbon our carbon steel pans are as slippery as a brand new nonstick with better sear and without any synthetic coating. Easy to season for a natural nonstick finish. The more you use it, the better it performs. The darker they become the better the nonstick."
> 
> Awesome pan whatever you call it.
> 
> https://debuyer-usa.com/products/mineral-b-fry-pan
> 
> - Rich


sounds great except one thing,gotta be hand washed,swmbo wont go for it and ill do a lot of things but washing dishes aint one of em.next!


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Another *bloody discrimination* against *ducks*!... This political correctness *MUST STOP*! Where are all those bloody protesters….
> 
> I am offending… not *" ded"*, yet!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Lool ma, no pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


filthy ducks will crap anywhere!


----------



## pottz

> *
> anybody who would recommend this shouldn t be wrong about this*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own the spray gun and I just purchased the pan (Amazon)
> 
> Thx, Rich
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


great you can cook for us tonight.and dont ask me to wash the pan-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- 2021 we are living in the great reset*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I get my pan on Thursday. let you guys know.


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- 2021 we are living in the great reset*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not gonna happen,when i was single it was paper plates and plastic forks.same reason you wont find any cast iron cookware in our kitchen!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *
> anybody who would recommend this shouldn t be wrong about this*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I own the spray gun and I just purchased the pan (Amazon)
> 
> Thx, Rich
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have same set up for my critter


----------



## RichT

> sounds great except one thing,gotta be hand washed,swmbo wont go for it and ill do a lot of things but washing dishes aint one of em.next!
> 
> - pottz


Nooooooooo!!! You never wash an iron (or carbon steel) pan. Heresy. Simply wipe it out. If there is any debris left, use the stainless steel scrubber I mentioned earlier


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Cow cuddling has become a thing for lonely hearts in the pandemic*
https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/weddings/cow-cuddling-has-become-a-thing-for-lonely-hearts-in-the-pandemic/ar-BB1emwkG


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Cow cuddling has become a thing for lonely hearts in the pandemic*
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/weddings/cow-cuddling-has-become-a-thing-for-lonely-hearts-in-the-pandemic/ar-BB1emwkG
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


OMG


----------



## RichT

> I have same set up for my critter
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Actually, I modified mine after seeing yours. I liked your idea of making it so the regulator can be used with multiple tools.


----------



## corelz125

Cuddling with a cow? Really just buy a stuffed animal it's cheaper and smells better. Tben again you can't turn your stuffed animal into a rib eye.


----------



## 987Ron

> *Pottz- 2021 we are living in the great reset*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heard of the "Sinkers" The idea is nothing to wash, clean or put away.
> Stand at the sink to eat. Crumbs fall into sink
> Use Corn chips for spoons.
> Slice of bread or tortilla for plates, eat when done.
> No glasses, drink out of the bottle or can.
> etc.
> Probably only work for single guys or when the significant other was at work or away.
> Ron
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## 987Ron

> *Cow cuddling has become a thing for lonely hearts in the pandemic*
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle/weddings/cow-cuddling-has-become-a-thing-for-lonely-hearts-in-the-pandemic/ar-BB1emwkG
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Remember growing up around Granddad's 5 sections (3200) acres and his neighbors 200,000 acres in NE Oklahoma nary a cow I would want to hug. The big bulls would take great offense. Neighbor had 150 Buffalo as well, get to close to those bad boys and the head but is all you would get….that would be a big ouchie.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I have same set up for my critter
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Actually, I modified mine after seeing yours. I liked your idea of making it so the regulator can be used with multiple tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


I have moments of divine insight.

Usually followed by decades of stupidity.

ROFL


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- 2021 we are living in the great reset*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heard of the "Sinkers" The idea is nothing to wash, clean or put away.
> Stand at the sink to eat. Crumbs fall into sink
> Use Corn chips for spoons.
> Slice of bread or tortilla for plates, eat when done.
> No glasses, drink out of the bottle or can.
> etc.
> Probably only work for single guys or when the significant other was at work or away.
> Ron
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - 987Ron


sounds great ron but yeah i dont think the wifes gonna go for it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Brian, Department of Labor and Industries in WA is extremely strict. They are not prohibiting them for reasons cited. No injuries reported. They are requiring them. Added bonus, Flu was down 98% in 2020 ;-))

Guys, Remember this is a family site. Bare bottom ducks might be porn?


----------



## 987Ron

> Guys, Remember this is a family site. Bare bottom ducks might be porn?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Offensive for sure.


----------



## moke

LBD--
Is that the limb lopper off-er? THey just introduced it here….not priced yet. I am building a fancy building so I can keep up with the international Duck Woodworking scene, and have spent every dollar I have , so while it looks handy and I should have one…I need to lay back for a little bit or my wife would use the lopper on me!

Gunny what is on the menu tonite? We finished early today on the building…will be stopping by….I assume you still have some rum?

Topa-Were you trying to tell me a few days ago that Rum is not for Diets?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz, I like the smell of cows. Reminded me of the spreading of cow manure for our gardens.

I was shocked at that bare naked duck!

Did a little work today.

My 45 deg sled.









Kreg flip stops, I find the don't deflect much. The hold down things are part Rockler T track things that you can screw various hold downs to.

I use the sled to cut 45's for boxes where I do wrap around grain.










The blue tape helps me keep track of the out side of the miter.

Whats up w the pan stuff?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Whats up w the pan stuff?*
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1 on your sled

Pan stuff- Rich posted a pan this morning. I cook and looked into it and bought one on amazon. I will get it Thursday. Then at the store today I saw this…










Review to follow…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

45 degree sled that I created- works fantastic…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 45 degree sled that I created- works fantastic…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sweet set up DW


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa-Were you trying to tell me a few days ago that Rum is not for Diets?
> 
> - moke


Sugar cane based. Wodka is much healtheir.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Review to follow…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


If it won't work in a microwave I doubt if anyone cares these days ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 45 degree sled that I created- works fantastic…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1


----------



## pottz

> 45 degree sled that I created- works fantastic…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


nice sled ive been gonna make one for awhile now,you just jump started me.could have used on the urn project.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> LBD--
> ...I need to lay back for a little bit or my wife would use the lopper on me!....
> - moke


But after the lop you'll have 2 tools to play with… the old and the new lopper!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

OOPS.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 LBD This is why we love you here…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Then at the store today I saw this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Review to follow*...
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


No need… *Jughead* is still a dork!

And *Cross words* are next to be banned*!


----------



## moke

DW-That looked like an awesome pizza in the cast iron. I have an out door kitchen--well kinda, everything is on wheels but I have a lot of cast iron in various sizes and I have a pizza oven attachment for my green Mountain. Maybe combine those? That pizza oven gets hot, like 600 to 800 degrees. I might need a welding glove to get it out of there, but that pizza on the cover of that magazine has the most toppings of any pizza I have ever scene…..drooling here!
And I love that 45 jig….well done. I have lots of jigs, bought and home made! As soon as I get that shop up and running I may just have to make one if I can have your permission.

LBD-I like my toys intact!


----------



## moke

Hey DW…I looked at amazon and couldn't find it…can you send me the link? Please…Just image how rum and coke would taste with that pizza…um er…excuse me Wodka and coke!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Mike here is a link to Walmart and it looks like less money?

https://www.walmart.com/ip/De-Buyer-5610-28-Mineral-B-Round-Carbon-Steel-Fry-Pan-11-inches/133904335

I will talk later about all that interesting stuff mentioned- Coors light with that pizza…



> DW-That looked like an awesome pizza in the cast iron. I have an out door kitchen--well kinda, everything is on wheels but I have a lot of cast iron in various sizes and I have a pizza oven attachment for my green Mountain. Maybe combine those? That pizza oven gets hot, like 600 to 800 degrees. I might need a welding glove to get it out of there, but that pizza on the cover of that magazine has the most toppings of any pizza I have ever scene…..drooling here!
> And I love that 45 jig….well done. I have lots of jigs, bought and home made! As soon as I get that shop up and running I may just have to make one if I can have your permission.
> 
> LBD-I like my toys intact!
> 
> - moke


Hmmm- Pottz read the above and you only have a smoker?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Just like that, tiff we had over pirated jokes awhile back- the story on this jig… around 2016 I was looking to make an alternative to my successful CNC method and my help to other table saw woodworkers make that "Perfect 45" 
I came across a very similar sled and he said that he got the idea from Lumber Jock's. I could not find him or the jig. And with all plans, I tweak them and now we have a +1 jig to cut even 3" squares and do all 4 sides.

*Unfinished prototypes*


----------



## corelz125

Nice jig, Dont know about vodka and coke but I had grey goose and strawberry lemonade the other day that was pretty tasty. LBD never fails to get a laugh. Petey whats the green on the sled? Paint?


----------



## 987Ron

> Pan stuff- Rich posted a pan this morning. I cook and looked into it and bought one on amazon. I will get it Thursday. Then at the store today I saw this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Pizza? Heres a better use for a iron skillet: A Shrimp or Crawfish Etouffee.










On the table this coming Friday. Alls welcome will be crawfish (Louisiana Mudbugs). 
Ron


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"Petey whats the green on the sled?"*

It could be some astroturf from the country club?


----------



## pottz

> Pan stuff- Rich posted a pan this morning. I cook and looked into it and bought one on amazon. I will get it Thursday. Then at the store today I saw this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Pizza? Heres a better use for a iron skillet: A Shrimp or Crawfish Etouffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the table this coming Friday. Alls welcome will be crawfish (Louisiana Mudbugs).
> Ron
> 
> - 987Ron


you sure ron because this bunch will take ya up on it.hey ill bring my own booze and extra.that looks damn tasty.never tried mud bugs yet?


----------



## bandit571

feeling like I should just crank up some Motely Crue….followed by GNR Appetite for Destruction album….volume set at "12"


----------



## 987Ron

Start with a 25 lb burlap bag of crawfish and go from there. 
Spice it up with some Melinda's haberno hot sauce if you want
South Arkansas Rice, corn on the cob, dessert bread pudding with caramel sauce.

Its hard to beat Southern La. for good food. Creole, Cajun.


----------



## corelz125

I think Ron is taking over the menu from now on. He knows what he's talking about. I'll take the shrimp over a cast iron pizza.


----------



## bandit571

North Fort Polk….had a Cajun Mess Steward….the things he did to the Army Cookbook…...WHOOOOO-wee…

Was a bit of a let-down..when I had to go over to Camp Gordan for OCS…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Me bad.. let it be…


----------



## 987Ron

Crawfish or shirmp, surprise or both
Just this Friday, well maybe a day or so in the future….Not sure a regular diet of southern food is everybody's idea of the ideal meals. Consider:

Shrimp and grits with cheese.
Gumbos.
Fried catfish and hush puppies
Frog legs
Bar-b-que ribs and brisket
Oysters on hot grill
Low country boil
Flourless cornbread, Cherokee style
etc.

We, including me might get weary of all this southern cooking


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck I just sent you a goodnight gift










Good night… from D_W


----------



## 987Ron

DW
The challenge is not accepted as all really well prepared food is great in its own way. 
Then some nights for this old guy is a bowl of Grape Nuts with some fruit on top and off to an early bed.
The pace to be the chef in the Garage needs to be with a younger person able to keep up the continuing desire for great edibles. Organic or not. 
ron


----------



## 987Ron

Nite.


----------



## bandit571

Lined up..









And on a sad note…









Playing "The Last Post"......just poured the last shot….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For evening seasoning +1*










*and in the morning …*


----------



## pottz

> feeling like I should just crank up some Motely Crue….followed by GNR Appetite for Destruction album….volume set at "12"
> 
> - bandit571


sounds like gunnies in party mood tonight-yowww!


----------



## pottz

> I think Ron is taking over the menu from now on. He knows what he s talking about. I ll take the shrimp over a cast iron pizza.
> 
> - corelz125


hey im in.start cookin ron.


----------



## pottz

> Crawfish or shirmp, surprise or both
> Just this Friday, well maybe a day or so in the future….Not sure a regular diet of southern food is everybody s idea of the ideal meals. Consider:
> 
> Shrimp and grits with cheese.
> Gumbos.
> Fried catfish and hush puppies
> Frog legs
> Bar-b-que ribs and brisket
> Oysters on hot grill
> Low country boil
> Flourless cornbread, Cherokee style
> etc.
> 
> We, including me might get weary of all this southern cooking
> 
> - 987Ron


it might take awhile my friend,sure beats hot pockets and food trucks bud.


----------



## pottz

> DW
> The challenge is not accepted as all really well prepared food is great in its own way.
> Then some nights for this old guy is a bowl of Grape Nuts with some fruit on top and off to an early bed.
> The pace to be the chef in the Garage needs to be with a younger person able to keep up the continuing desire for great edibles. Organic or not.
> ron
> 
> - 987Ron


we dont need ya everynight,maybe once a week or guide some young dude in the preperation?


----------



## pottz

> *For evening seasoning +1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and in the morning …*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


5 thumbs or bottles up on the cholula but a thumb down oh those eggos,beagle might like em though?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey DW…I looked at amazon and couldn t find it…can you send me the link? Please…Just image how rum and coke would taste with that pizza…um er…excuse me *Wodka* and coke!
> 
> - moke


I see you caught my Norwegian accent reversal. Gpa always said, "Vell Ve better do this or that." I'm using Ws for Vs instead of Vs for Ws to rebalance the languages.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hey DW…I looked at amazon and couldn t find it…can you send me the link? Please…Just image how rum and coke would taste with that pizza…um er…excuse me *Wodka* and coke!
> 
> - moke
> 
> I see you caught my Norwegian accent reversal. Gpa always said, "Vell Ve better do this or that." I m using Ws for Vs instead of Vs for Ws to rebalance the languages.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I was thinking more on the W in- Diet of Worms 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diet_of_Worms

UGH


----------



## RichT

*!!!Anyone buying DeBuyer pans, LISTEN!!!*

Read the instructions. These are not "non-stick" pans. They are iron (OK, good grief, they're carbon steel, but WTF) pans and have to be treated as such.

The DeBuyer Mineral B is the most easy to season and use iron (you know the rest) pans I've ever found. I have some Griswold cast iron that is magic too, but finding good ones can be tricky and expensive.

Anyway, there's nothing magical about these pans right out of the box. Do it wrong and they will be a nightmare. But, do it right-understand the importance of seasoning-and you'll love them for a lifetime. The blacker it gets, the better-but *you can't rush it*.

Don't season them with vegetable oil or canola (don't get me started about that garbage). Season them with fat like lard, tallow or duck fat. Just keep cooking in the pan using that fat. Remember, the blacker the better-but *you can't rush it*.

If you need to wipe it down to stop rusting or if you've had to clean it after something stuck, use fat. Fat is best, but shortening, like Crisco, is a decent second. Cheap oils will ruin it. They get gummy and ruin any seasoning you have.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Had to go help a friend install some air compressor lines and then of course dinner and drinks. Was a good evening out. Rare for me but on occasion I do venture out sociably. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I am listening and I just bought that pan- post later


----------



## BurlyBob

Desert woodworker. You've got me thinking I need to revisit my 45 sled. I've been fighting 45 degree angles for several years. I'll be sending you several PM's in the near future. So get ready!!

Now you want a good laugh… I was using a 1/16" drill bit for pilot holes on some very small hinges. I took it out of the drill, laid on the table and went to drive in the screws. Great, job done. Then the next two pilot holes, can't find the drill bit. Looked all over everywhere. It's gone!!! Got to get this thing done and finished today. Drive to the hardware store 1 mile away, buy more bits, go home, drill the holes, pick up the the magnetic screwdriver to put the #1 bit in and there's the damn drill bit I lost 30 minutes ago hanging on the side. Wouldn't you just know!!!


----------



## RichT

> I was thinking more on the W in- Diet of Worms
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diet_of_Worms
> 
> UGH
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Worms ain't nothin' How about cricket tacos (no, not that Cricket):










Washed down with some Sotol… YUM


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bob and others I will be glad to assist… This can be made in your shops… I can post some pics of the jig… let me know.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good night Rich and others…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Good night Rich and others…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Night pal, I also am calling it an early night. Long day at work then more work setting up air lines for as friend. I am beat.


----------



## BurlyBob

Rich, Tequila always made me sick to the stomach. Add those bugs and I'm hurling for days!!!
I'll stick to the cheap stuff, Black velvet or Jack Daniels. oh yeah, straight and clean.

I was once told a saying. Real man want their beer cold, there whiskey straight and their women hot! I'm thinking 2 out of those 3 ain't bad.. the women, maybe.


----------



## RichT

> Rich, Tequila always made me sick to the stomach. Add those bugs and I m hurling for days!!!
> I ll stick to the cheap stuff, Black velvet or Jack Daniels. oh yeah, straight and clean.
> 
> I was once told a saying. Real man want their beer cold, there whiskey straight and their women hot! I m thinking 2 out of those 3 ain t bad.. the women, maybe.
> 
> - BurlyBob


+1, Bob.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Spice it up with some Melinda s haberno hot sauce *if you want*
> - 987Ron
> 
> *For evening seasoning +1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 thumbs or bottles up on the cholula…
> - pottz


*"if you want"*... cheezes, bloody pissant *Philistine* speak… sounds more like *honey do*, glistenning with sweetness!

Add in a tad more *bum burn*...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob and others I will be glad to assist… This can be made in your shops… I can post some pics of the jig… let me know.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Go for it. I'm interested too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Rich, Tequila always made me sick to the stomach. Add those bugs and I m hurling for days!!!
> I ll stick to the cheap stuff, Black velvet or Jack Daniels. oh yeah, straight and clean.
> 
> I was once told a saying. Real man want their beer cold, there whiskey straight and their women hot! I m thinking 2 out of those 3 ain t bad.. the women, maybe.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> +1, Bob.
> 
> - Rich


+2;-)


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW, whoa nice sled. My mom has a cast iron skillet ways a ton. The Green is from Woodcraft when they had a store in Ft. Myers. That is a laminated (phenolic) plywood. I bought two 2×4 sheets.

Burlybob, I know that move. BTW do you know of VEX bits?


----------



## corelz125

We go through a bunch of cholula my son can knock out a bottle in a week. Bob, Jack Daniels isn't well liquor it's up there in price. I'll skip the cricket tacos. Crunchy legs doesn't sound very appetizing. Ok but like DW said it did look a little like astro turf.


----------



## corelz125

Delete


----------



## RichT

> Crunchy legs doesn t sound very appetizing. Ok but like DW said it did look a little like astro turf.
> 
> - corelz125


Those are for picking your teeth after dinner.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Crunchy legs doesn t sound very appetizing. Ok but like DW said it did look a little like astro turf.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Those are for picking your teeth after dinner.
> 
> - Rich


LOL


----------



## pottz

> *!!!Anyone buying DeBuyer pans, LISTEN!!!*
> 
> Read the instructions. These are not "non-stick" pans. They are iron (OK, good grief, they re carbon steel, but WTF) pans and have to be treated as such.
> 
> The DeBuyer Mineral B is the most easy to season and use iron (you know the rest) pans I ve ever found. I have some Griswold cast iron that is magic too, but finding good ones can be tricky and expensive.
> 
> Anyway, there s nothing magical about these pans right out of the box. Do it wrong and they will be a nightmare. But, do it right-understand the importance of seasoning-and you ll love them for a lifetime. The blacker it gets, the better-but *you can t rush it*.
> 
> Don t season them with vegetable oil or canola (don t get me started about that garbage). Season them with fat like lard, tallow or duck fat. Just keep cooking in the pan using that fat. Remember, the blacker the better-but *you can t rush it*.
> 
> If you need to wipe it down to stop rusting or if you ve had to clean it after something stuck, use fat. Fat is best, but shortening, like Crisco, is a decent second. Cheap oils will ruin it. They get gummy and ruin any seasoning you have.
> 
> - Rich


ok rich but i dont know how long i can keep the duck in the pan once it gets hot though! ;-)


----------



## pottz

> I was thinking more on the W in- Diet of Worms
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diet_of_Worms
> 
> UGH
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Worms ain t nothin How about cricket tacos (no, not that Cricket):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washed down with some Sotol… YUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


sorry my friend but you just lost my vote as being in charge of the menu,i think id rather have dw's hot pockets ! maybe even paw cookie's-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

> ... Spice it up with some Melinda s haberno hot sauce *if you want*
> - 987Ron
> 
> *For evening seasoning +1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 thumbs or bottles up on the cholula…
> - pottz
> 
> *"if you want"*... cheezes, bloody pissant *Philistine* speak… sounds more like *honey do*, glistenning with sweetness!
> 
> Add in a tad more *bum burn*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


My understanding of the Hot Sauce Era. Probably a bit skewed.
Originally hard to find except in Belize. Discovered it on dive trips to Belize in the 79s. An importer worked with Marie to bring her sauce into the US and over time and legal maneuvers became the owner of the Melindas trademark. Melindas is now La. made. Marie Sharp then started the Marie Sharp brand. 
The original Melindas use habernos peppers. Many brands sprang up similar to hers, and then all the labels exposing how hot and unusable their sauce was. In the 80s remember a Hot sauce tasting in Tampa and later a store in the mall that was only hot sauces and spices. Didn't last long.
There are others that are older and more known. Melindas was one of the first really hot ones.
Lots of stories from all fronts on which is best, the hotter, original, etc.

Melindas Hot Sauce was one of the first of its kind. Made in Belize by Marie Sharp in her kitichen. 1970-80s.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I'm gonna pass on the hot sauce 900 times hotter than a pepper


----------



## pottz

> I m gonna pass on the hot sauce 900 times hotter than a pepper
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i agree, why would you want to do that to yourself ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I m gonna pass on the hot sauce 900 times hotter than a pepper
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> i agree, why would you want to do that to yourself ?
> 
> - pottz


Reminds me of a Master Sergeant I worked with. No excuse for self abuse.


----------



## corelz125

How long has Tabasco been around for?


----------



## pottz

> How long has Tabasco been around for?
> 
> - corelz125


interesting tobasco the sauce was first made in 1492 the company was started in 1868. here ins socal the mexicans dont use it or anyone i know,it's mostly tapatio or cholula.i hate tobasco myself.****************************** hot sauce!


----------



## 987Ron

> I m gonna pass on the hot sauce 900 times hotter than a pepper
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I too pass on the hot sauce. Cholula is about as hot as I would want. The original Melindas was mild by todays standards, did had a nice flavor.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Something about tossing a nuclear inferno down my throat to process through my digestive tract seems wrong


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Short vid on hot sauce*

*Grocery Store Hot Sauces Ranked Worst To Best*


----------



## pottz

> *Short vid on hot sauce*
> 
> *Grocery Store Hot Sauces Ranked Worst To Best*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


pretty much agree,never heard of crystal before.ive heard the yellow bird is popular with mexicans,gotta try that one.valentino is good.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ever eat one of the little red peppers in Chinese food? I made that mistake, burnt going in and then burnt going out!


----------



## pottz

> Ever eat one of the little red peppers in Chinese food? I made that mistake, burnt going in and then burnt going out!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


bit into one by mistake once,never again.


----------



## bandit571

Used to call those Willie Petes…..as in White Phosphorus rounds….Vietnamese were the hotter ones….


----------



## RichT

> i agree, why would you want to do that to yourself ?
> 
> - pottz


Endorphin addiction is a real thing. Chiles can be literally addicting.


----------



## pottz

> i agree, why would you want to do that to yourself ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Endorphin addiction is a real thing. Chiles can be literally addicting.
> 
> - Rich


i dont know rich i can think of better addictions that feel a whole lot better.even if you love the rush eating em there's the coming out part that goes with it! no bueno!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Used to call those Willie Petes…..as in White Phosphorus rounds….Vietnamese were the hotter ones….
> 
> - bandit571


Ah I remember such fun, different theater of operation and time, but same result.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A riddle for all you smart guys:

The ONLY action that can express LOVE is GIVING.

For LOVE to be fulfilled, What is the OPPOSITE of GIVING?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *A riddle for all you smart guys:*
> 
> The ONLY action that can express LOVE is GIVING.
> 
> For LOVE to be fulfilled, What is the OPPOSITE of GIVING?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*A smart guy doesn't answer a "loaded" question- * I would like more elaboration on what type of "Love"*

1. Eros- Eros is sexual or passionate love

2. Philia- The hallmark of philia, or friendship, is shared goodwill

3. Storge- Storge ["store-jay"], or familial love, is a kind of philia pertaining to the love b4. Agape

4. Agape ["aga-pay"] is universal love, such as the love for strangers, nature, or God.etween parents and their children.

5. Ludus- Ludus is playful or uncommitted love. It can involve activities such as teasing and dancing, or more overt flirting, seducing, and conjugating.

6. Pragma- Pragma is a kind of practical love founded on reason or duty and one's longer-term interests.

7. Philautia- Philautia, finally, is self-love, which can be healthy or unhealthy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Do I look like a Monk????


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I m gonna pass on the hot sauce 900 times hotter than a pepper
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> i agree, why would you want to do that to yourself ?
> 
> - pottz


There's always a reason for most of my madness… *birth*.

I'm an ex smoker… polish of 3 packs of 30's in my hay day… yep, 90 per day though they were the lightest and I could never satisfy my nicotine fix… That many ciggies screwed up my taste buds and the only way I could register any taste was through chillies or a good *Cuban* cigar…
As for the 900 (3 lots of Spartans)... it goes well into hot jerky… I'd rather put in 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of my sauce than take over the flavour with 20 chillies… I make a lot of jerky per batch, 


















Hell of a lot better than eating a bloody brick,








and put some flavour into some of the posted food suggestions.

For a pack of dog lovers… you're a bunch of *pussies*...
All the dire-wolves and beagles will hide their heads in shame,








and go looking for a worthy master,









For once the cat lovers shouldn't feel lonely!


----------



## pottz

> I m gonna pass on the hot sauce 900 times hotter than a pepper
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> i agree, why would you want to do that to yourself ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> There s always a reason for most of my madness… *birth*.
> 
> I m an ex smoker… polish of 3 packs of 30 s in my hay day… yep, 90 per day though they were the lightest and I could never satisfy my nicotine fix… That many ciggies screwed up my taste buds and the only way I could register any taste was through chillies or a good *Cuban* cigar…
> As for the 900 (3 lots of Spartans)... it goes well into hot jerky… I d rather put in 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of my sauce than take over the flavour with 20 chillies… I make a lot of jerky per batch,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell of a lot better than eating a bloody brick,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and put some flavour into some of the posted food suggestions.
> 
> For a pack of dog lovers… you re a bunch of *pussies*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


now thats not a forum friendly word duckie,unless you were talking about cats?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> now thats not a forum friendly word duckie,unless you were *talking about cats*?
> - pottz


Sorry, not using me being a duck, as an excuse… what else would I be *talking about*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Dire wolf and Beagle we back you…...........*

Duck, that jerky that you make…










when I was in Australia they sold Kangaroo jerky by chance is that what you use?


----------



## pottz

> I m gonna pass on the hot sauce 900 times hotter than a pepper
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> i agree, why would you want to do that to yourself ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> There s always a reason for most of my madness… *birth*.
> 
> I m an ex smoker… polish of 3 packs of 30 s in my hay day… yep, 90 per day though they were the lightest and I could never satisfy my nicotine fix… That many ciggies screwed up my taste buds and the only way I could register any taste was through chillies or a good *Cuban* cigar…
> As for the 900 (3 lots of Spartans)... it goes well into hot jerky… I d rather put in 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of my sauce than take over the flavour with 20 chillies… I make a lot of jerky per batch,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell of a lot better than eating a bloody brick,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and put some flavour into some of the posted food suggestions.
> 
> For a pack of dog lovers… you re a bunch of *pussies*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> now thats not a forum friendly word duckie,unless you were talking about cats?
> 
> - pottz


ok just like when i use the word "bitch" im referring to a female dog! no problem then! ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*45 miter sled*










Hope this helps…




























This is a prototype, which actually functions- made from leftover shop material- and I believe this type of sled was on LJ's a time back, if so let me know.

Petey, your setup is a very popular method and I like the Astro green - was a good choice. I use Medex my choice for jigs.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Dont believe it is a loaded question, but to answer correctly will require one to use MIND.

There is only ONE type of LOVE born of MIND.

All else is sensate.

Of your assemblage, #4 is closest. Love born of CREATOR, from which we all emanate, and of which WE all should emulate.

To Whomever gets the answer correct, I will send this:









TO Whomever answers: TAKING as the opposite to GIVING, I will send this:












> *A riddle for all you smart guys:*
> 
> The ONLY action that can express LOVE is GIVING.
> 
> For LOVE to be fulfilled, What is the OPPOSITE of GIVING?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *A smart guy doesn t answer a "loaded" question- * I would like more elaboration on what type of "Love"*
> 
> 1. Eros- Eros is sexual or passionate love
> 
> 2. Philia- The hallmark of philia, or friendship, is shared goodwill
> 
> 3. Storge- Storge ["store-jay"], or familial love, is a kind of philia pertaining to the love b4. Agape
> 
> 4. Agape ["aga-pay"] is universal love, such as the love for strangers, nature, or God.etween parents and their children.
> 
> 5. Ludus- Ludus is playful or uncommitted love. It can involve activities such as teasing and dancing, or more overt flirting, seducing, and conjugating.
> 
> 6. Pragma- Pragma is a kind of practical love founded on reason or duty and one's longer-term interests.
> 
> 7. Philautia- Philautia, finally, is self-love, which can be healthy or unhealthy.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## BurlyBob

DW, I see a lot of ideas in your 45 degree sled I might have to revisit the design of my sled. My Wixey gauge said I was at 44.9. I might need to do some more wedging. But that's a job for another day.


----------



## corelz125

A man joins a big corporate empire as a trainee.

On his very first day of work, he dials the pantry and shouts into the phone, "Get me a coffee, quickly!"

It turns out that he didn't dial the pantry at all.

The voice from the other side responded:

"You fool! You've dialed the wrong extension! Do you know who you're talking to, dumbo?"

"No," replied the trainee.

"It's the CEO of the company, you fool!"

The trainee pauses for a moment to think about an appropriate response.

The trainee shouts back, "And do you know who YOU are talking to, you fool?!"

"No," replied the CEO indignantly.

"Good!" replied the trainee, and puts down the phone.


----------



## corelz125

Manuka honey thats some top dollar stuff. Maybe the duck can supply some of it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> The ONLY action that can express *LOVE is GIVING*.
> For LOVE to be fulfilled, What is the *OPPOSITE of GIVING*?
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The opposite of *GIVING* is *duck*... I *love* all those *LOVE*ing people *GIVING* to me!


> ok just like when i use the word "bitch" im referring to a female dog! no problem then! ;-)
> - pottz


Now that's a tad sexist… what about the males? Let's stay gender neutral… I'm in the process of putting *"Y chromosome"* on my redrafted birth certificate as the Christian name.

One for *DW* while I'm talking animal… Re the conundrum of the *chicken or the egg*...
How did you cut your 45° before you made your 45° mitre sled… was it just pooped out… did you have a doggie bag?
Also you can't afford to be the slightest fraction out with your cut at the bottom of the support tray? Any secrets… other than accurate TS measurements?

Good one *C125*... reminds me of…


> The *duck* shouts back without thinking, "And do you know who YOU are talking to, *you fool*?!"
> 
> "No," replied the *SWMBO* indignantly.
> 
> "Good!" replied the *duck*.....
> - corelz125


And the *duck* stopped looking into her eyes with his blue and now new black ones.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Manuka honey thats some top dollar stuff. Maybe the duck can supply some of it.
> 
> - corelz125


Which vintage,









don't let the *gold label* fool you… obviously aimed at the *Philistines*!

Just goes to prove the duck can be *sweet*... not just *chilli* at heart!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Manuka honey thats some top dollar stuff. Maybe the duck can supply some of it.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Which vintage,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don t let the *gold label* fool you… obviously aimed at the *Philistines*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*
For our working Americans and in my kitchen*









*
For you Duck*-


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The trainee pauses for a moment to think about an appropriate response.
> 
> The trainee shouts back, "And do you know who YOU are talking to, you fool?!"
> 
> "No," replied the CEO indignantly.
> 
> "Good!" replied the trainee, and puts down the phone.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Which vintage,
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Cheapest I can find, say $5 for the bottle. At least that was price this past Monday when I did our bi monthly shopping.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> DW, I see a lot of ideas in your 45 degree sled I might have to revisit the design of my sled. My Wixey gauge said I was at 44.9. I might need to do some more wedging. But that s a job for another day.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Same here, I have yet to isolate a place to store the jig. A requirement before the build.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Dont believe it is a loaded question, but to answer correctly will require one to use MIND.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I seem to have lost mine, anyone finds it tell it come home.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

And one for the onnoisseurs… ones size does not fit all…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*45 Sled- * guy's this thing works. you cut your squares to test for blade allowance-- I made this out of "left overs."

I made this to compare it to my CNC miter fold boxes…

My prototype boxes with this jig -


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> And one for the onnoisseurs… ones size does not fit all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


This is great with Kangaroo jerky-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *45 miter sled*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a prototype, which actually functions- made from leftover shop material- and I believe this type of sled was on LJ s a time back, if so let me know.
> 
> Petey, your setup is a very popular method and I like the Astro green - was a good choice. I use Medex my choice for jigs.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks DW, Looks dooable. How many trys to get it perfect? ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That HOT sauce discussion reminded me of the Mexican SWiMBO's high school chum married. He doesn't eat anything without a good coat of HOT sauce. I concluded stores here in America don't have anything HOT enough ;-)


----------



## pottz

> A man joins a big corporate empire as a trainee.
> 
> On his very first day of work, he dials the pantry and shouts into the phone, "Get me a coffee, quickly!"
> 
> It turns out that he didn't dial the pantry at all.
> 
> The voice from the other side responded:
> 
> "You fool! You've dialed the wrong extension! Do you know who you're talking to, dumbo?"
> 
> "No," replied the trainee.
> 
> "It's the CEO of the company, you fool!"
> 
> The trainee pauses for a moment to think about an appropriate response.
> 
> The trainee shouts back, "And do you know who YOU are talking to, you fool?!"
> 
> "No," replied the CEO indignantly.
> 
> "Good!" replied the trainee, and puts down the phone.
> 
> - corelz125


promote that man now!


----------



## pottz

> Dont believe it is a loaded question, but to answer correctly will require one to use MIND.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> I seem to have lost mine, anyone finds it tell it come home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


dont even care,dont need any fancy honey and dont want hot sauce…..im out!


----------



## pottz

> And one for the onnoisseurs… ones size does not fit all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> This is great with Kangaroo jerky-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


send it to rich,hell if he lies cricket taco's he'll probably like vegamite too-lol.


----------



## pottz

who's cookin tonight all this talk about those nasty cricket taco's,vegamite are makin me sick to my stomach.hell i may have too drink some of the ducks cheap cask wine to settle my stomach,or flush it out!!!
where's ron when we need him?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Thanks DW, Looks dooable. How many trys to get it perfect? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


1 or 2- then adjust your stock accordingly- You can get perfects 45's and your 4" dimension.

Correct saw blade for what you are cutting set at 90 degrees

Jig cut at 45 on the adjoining pieces

45 +45 = 90

Table saw and router


----------



## RichT

I always have some of this handy. Pure umami.


----------



## pottz

ok dw sounds like im gonna have to settle for some of your hot pockets tonight? fire up the micro buddy!


----------



## RichT

> ok dw sounds like im gonna have to settle for some of your hot pockets tonight? fire up the micro buddy!
> 
> - pottz


I brought a fresh pot of menudo, pottz. The tripe was so fresh I had to wash the chewed cud off.

Not interested?


----------



## pottz

> ok dw sounds like im gonna have to settle for some of your hot pockets tonight? fire up the micro buddy!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I brought a fresh pot of menudo, pottz. The tripe was so fresh I had to wash the chewed cud off.
> 
> Not interested?
> 
> - Rich


uh yeah sure bud,just let me go was my hands and ill be right back…...ok….......


----------



## RichT

> I brought a fresh pot of menudo, pottz. The tripe was so fresh I had to wash the chewed cud off.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> uh yeah sure bud,just let me go was my hands and ill be right back…...ok….......
> 
> - pottz


No worry. I don't eat the crap either. Tripe is one of those things that gets bigger the longer you chew it. Nasty stuff.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ok dw sounds like im gonna have to settle for some of your hot pockets tonight? fire up the micro buddy!
> 
> - pottz


Pottz- we have been around- Gunny hasn't posted much- trouble with the Mrs.? Duck insulted the Dire wolf and Corelz is silent… I'm staying with my freezer and finishing with some Ego's, butter and maple…

Advice: Stop referring to "Crickett" stuff it is escalating…


----------



## LeeRoyMan

self delete in interest of preservation


----------



## bandit571

Maybe a few weeks of eating nothing but U.S. Navy's "T-Rats"....Gunny knows exactly want I'm talking about….

Dry fit done…









Start on the drawer build Thursday? 









Might get the hang of these hand cut things…..someday…?


----------



## RichT

I was playing around with the Shaper Origin cutting some fancy half laps. They came out pretty good. These are just samples using walnut and maple, finished with OSMO Polyx-Oil matte.

The one with the square pattern isn't even glued. I pressed it together and it wouldn't come apart.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Nice, I like the 1st one.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I was playing around with the Shaper Origin cutting some fancy half laps. They came out pretty good. These are just samples using walnut and maple, finished with OSMO Polyx-Oil matte.
> 
> The one with the square pattern isn t even glued. I pressed it together and it wouldn t come apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


NICE!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz- we have been around- Gunny hasn t posted much- trouble with the Mrs.?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No trouble, but I have been WITH the Mrs, doing shall we say "exercise" LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Maybe a few weeks of eating nothing but U.S. Navy s "T-Rats"....Gunny knows exactly want I m talking about….
> 
> - bandit571


Yeah, wet cardboard has more flavor.


----------



## RichT

> Nice, I like the 1st one.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Thanks. I could almost see something like that on a face frame. I don't build any artsy stuff like that though.


----------



## RichT

> NICE!!!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thanks, Gunny.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I brought a fresh pot of menudo, pottz. The tripe was so fresh I had to wash the chewed cud off.
> 
> Not interested?
> 
> - Rich


Hmm, ................................................ No, not really


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ok dw sounds like im gonna have to settle for some of your hot pockets tonight? fire up the micro buddy!
> 
> - pottz


I ordered some McD's for ya!!

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> NICE!!!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Thanks, Gunny.
> 
> - Rich


Been thinking about making one of those for lay outs. With my new Freud dado stack I get consistent results now. Believe I have some purple heart and some hard maple.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Worked late in the shop tonight. Had bunch of finishing work to do for my drying cart / rack build. Got a decent thermometer for the shop. 6 inch diameter verses the 12 inch one currently in use. Trying to conserve wall space for a possible cabinet. Made a plate for both the clock and thermometer. This thermometer is some oddball, no mounting hook on back. So I made small fingers to hold them and brought the screws in from the back. Something different, should look interesting anyway. The back plate needed edge banding so I go the glue up started on that. Tomorrow I can do the other two sides. Used a scrap piece of OSB and edged with pine. I plan on posting as a project. LOL. That will some comments.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Again keeping up with you guys is a brilliant effort on my behalf… *GO DUCK!*

If I'm *back dated*, blame in on the "late callers".



> This is great with Kangaroo jerky-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Not being personal… but when did you survive a "jerkied" of a *grey*...

OK… Being personal… *Dw*, you gortta shed your *hymen*, oops, with a *PH* no *M*, as it tosses all responds to your "quoted" comments into a tizz… nearly *sideways pictures severity*...

*Soly Hhit *... am I the only *suffragette*?



> I always have some of this handy. Pure umami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


C'mon *rich*... Sorry you deserve a big *R* (*Rich*)... that stuff *weak as piss*... and I've had more affairs slightly more wetful.


> ok dw sounds like im gonna have to settle for some of your hot pockets tonight?
> - pottz


*Vegimite*... cheeze, *pottzy* and your shallow (Bos*¢*h pockets)... *Vegimite*.... Your tenure has precluded my spelling of the mighty product (C'mon *rc*... a tad of *PiC*)! 


> ... Duck insulted the Dire wolf and Corelz is silent…


*C125* may be silent, but the *Dire* is getting petted by a *duck*... out of shame, for you *pussies* (and not for the duck). 


> Gunny hasn t posted much- trouble with the Mrs.?
> - Desert_Woodworker


C'mon guys, let *wbbn* do what *gunny* does!

********************…. you guys keep changing the goal post on me all the time… I come back to make a "quote" and some *pussie* has deleted his smart *rsss* comment that I can't pick the *Mickey* (sorry *Jorge*) out of. Cheeze, I type slow… gimme a break!

Sorry, but i will post before all the latest APBs hit the print.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Thanks DW, Looks dooable. How many trys to get it perfect? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 1 or 2- then adjust your stock accordingly- You can get perfects 45 s and your 4" dimension.
> 
> Correct saw blade for what you are cutting set at 90 degrees
> 
> Jig cut at 45 on the adjoining pieces
> 
> 45 +45 = 90
> 
> Table saw and router
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


I understand the math ;-)))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I was playing around with the Shaper Origin cutting some fancy half laps. They came out pretty good. These are just samples using walnut and maple, finished with OSMO Polyx-Oil matte.
> 
> The one with the square pattern isn t even glued. I pressed it together and it wouldn t come apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Nice work!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Rich,

Wow!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Flying to NJ today. Services for my dad.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Re the conundrum of the *chicken or the egg*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


There is no conundrum. The answer as to which came first, chicken, or egg, is - neither came first.

DNA came First, fully formed and functional to program the first cell.

The age of the Universe converted to Seconds is (10 to power of 17).

There are estimated to be (10 to power of 14) cells in the human body.

There are estimated to be (10 to power of 30) viruses in sea water.

Probabilty that DNA formed by chance is (10 to power of 45).


----------



## corelz125

Thats just part of being around the duck it's give and take. Very cool looking joinery. At least it warmed up this week Petey.


----------



## 987Ron

Caught up with the postings this morning. 
Tripe, Cr Tacos, then Vegemite, Trats, could hardly eat my breakfast.
Made the English muffin, scrambled eggs with onions and country ham less appetitising.
Maybe the coffee will help.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Caught up with the postings this morning.
> Tripe, Cr Tacos, then Vegemite, Trats, could hardly eat my breakfast.
> Made the English muffin, scrambled eggs with onions and country ham less appetitising.
> Maybe the coffee will help.
> 
> - 987Ron


Yeah takes a bit to catch up here


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Flying to NJ today. Services for my dad.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Will pray for you and your family in this difficult time


----------



## 987Ron

> Flying to NJ today. Services for my dad.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Prayers and thoughts to you and yours.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey-prayers for you

St. Brendan the Navigator- * is the patron saint of sailors and travelers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny- missed out on Mc D's it looks like you guys ate well…
*








*
By chance did anybody leave the "happy meal" toys around?*


----------



## bandit571

Donuts and pills for Breakfast….waiting until after lunch before any shop time…

Top of the Morning to ya…and the remains to me-self…


----------



## RichT




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Rich


My pan is arriving today  The steel wool pads and flaxseed oil have arrived. I look forward to seeing how it compares to my Lodge cast iron pan…


----------



## pottz

> I was playing around with the Shaper Origin cutting some fancy half laps. They came out pretty good. These are just samples using walnut and maple, finished with OSMO Polyx-Oil matte.
> 
> The one with the square pattern isn t even glued. I pressed it together and it wouldn t come apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


those are damn cool,makin me think about that tool again i dont need rich!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Tricks to Crispy Hash Browns*


----------



## bandit571

having a tub of Crab Salad for Lunch, today….then maybe some time in the shop…


----------



## RichT

> My pan is arriving today  The steel wool pads and flaxseed oil have arrived. I look forward to seeing how it compares to my Lodge cast iron pan…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I don't recommend flax seed oil. I know there's a lot of hype out there about its drying properties, but my experience with it was that, yes it dries quickly to create the look of a seasoned pan, but it's fragile and flakes off easily. Plus it reeks to the high heavens. I stick with fats and shortening.

Remember what I said. "The blacker it gets, the better. *But don't rush it.*"


----------



## pottz

> Flying to NJ today. Services for my dad.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


gonna be a rough day my friend,my heart goes with you.are you gonna post your urn?


----------



## 987Ron

> - Rich


Those would have been great with my eggs and ham for breakfast. Nice and crisp looking.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Rich


Oh great, now I'm hungry.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Greeted me this morning.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Yoga I guess


----------



## 987Ron

> Greeted me this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Looking for his servant. Wants breakfast.


----------



## RichT

> Those would have been great with my eggs and ham for breakfast. Nice and crisp looking.
> 
> - 987Ron


I love country ham. Around here the only option is to order it online. I get mine from Broadbent in Kentucky, although if you have a favorite that ships their products I'd be interested in hearing it.

Same goes for stone ground grits. The only thing on the shelves here is garbage quick grits.


----------



## 987Ron

> Those would have been great with my eggs and ham for breakfast. Nice and crisp looking.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I love country ham. Around here the only option is to order it online. I get mine from Broadbent in Kentucky, although if you have a favorite that ships their products I d be interested in hearing it.
> 
> Same goes for stone ground grits. The only thing on the shelves here is garbage quick grits.
> 
> - Rich


Living in S. Georgia both are available at most grocery stores. Some brands better than others. 
Food Lion, Publix, Food World.

Years ago before retirement. When the company did special projects and brought in some of our people to help a gift was usually sent to the employees home as a thank you. Orlando, we sent a bushel of Oranges, etc.
The gift from the Nashville project was a country ham. All the southern employees were happy, the northern guys said they had to throw it out as it was to salty and unfit to eat.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Greeted me this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*
+1 cat updates are great. 10 am here- mine are off for their nap…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Greeted me this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *
> +1 cat updates are great. 10 am here- mine are off for their nap…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah nap time = 18 hrs aday


----------



## RichT

> All the southern employees were happy, the northern guys said they had to throw it out as it was to salty and unfit to eat.
> 
> - 987Ron


Morons. A favorite family story was when my grandfather was five back around 1900 in Mississippi, he took all of the hams out of his dad's barn, loaded them into a wagon and roamed the neighborhood selling them for a nickel apiece. Fortunately everyone took it as a joke and returned the hams.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morons. A favorite family story was when my grandfather was five back around 1900 in Mississippi, he took all of the hams out of his dad s barn, loaded them into a wagon and roamed the neighborhood selling them for a nickel apiece. Fortunately everyone took it as a joke and returned the hams.
> 
> - Rich


Yeah now my Dad would have made it clear how that works. Don't do that again or I'll take you out, and make another one just like you but with a brain.

LOL


----------



## corelz125

What a life sleeping 18 hours a day


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Yeah now my Dad would have made it clear how that works. *Don't do that again or I ll take you out, and make another one just like you but with a brain.*
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 That is how men talked to the young when I was growing up…


----------



## pottz

> What a life sleeping 18 hours a day
> 
> - corelz125


sounds just like the beagle,she'll wake up my wife about 6am after ive left for work go out to pee come in eat and then go back too sleep.it's a rough life-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

While I think southern cooking and S. Louisiana cooking is best I have had some great foods many places.
Texmex in Texas
Polish food in Chicago
Jewish Chicken & Noodles in NY
Lambi Stew in Grenada
Steak at the KC Stockyards
Cuban sandwiches in Ybor City
Tamales in Rosedale, Ms not out of the south but for Rich
All good.


----------



## 987Ron

Why are dog discriminated against. Never seen one about a cat.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The pan is here-*










the 2 on the left are my go-to pans….

1st impressions are good… but I got to read up on it before it goes to the stove…

Post more about it later…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> What a life sleeping 18 hours a day
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> sounds just like the beagle,she ll wake up my wife about 6am after ive left for work go out to pee come in eat and then go back too sleep.it s a rough life-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I know right.


----------



## RichT

> the 2 on the left are my go-to pans….
> 
> 1st impressions are good… but I got to read up on it before it goes to the stove…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Here's your goal:










Please *forget the flax*. It's bad news and will have you forever frustrated with the pan.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> the 2 on the left are my go-to pans….
> 
> 1st impressions are good… but I got to read up on it before it goes to the stove…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Here's your goal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please *forget the flax*. It's bad news and will have you forever frustrated with the pan.
> 
> - Rich


So FLAT black spray paint, not Gloss??


----------



## RichT

> So FLAT black spray paint, not Gloss??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Satin is best.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> the 2 on the left are my go-to pans….
> 
> 1st impressions are good… but I got to read up on it before it goes to the stove…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Here's your goal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please *forget the flax*. It's bad news and will have you forever frustrated with the pan.
> 
> - Rich


So FLAT black spray paint, not Gloss??

LOL



> So FLAT black spray paint, not Gloss??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Satin is best.
> 
> - Rich


I could use some black Transtint??


----------



## pottz

> Why are dog discriminated against. Never seen one about a cat.
> 
> - 987Ron


yeah my neighbors cats crap in my flower beds all the time.why do people have cats and let run all over the neighbor hood,if my dog was out free roaming crapping on there lawn theyed be pissed off big time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> yeah my neighbors cats crap in my flower beds all the time.why do people have cats and let run all over the neighbor hood,if my dog was out free roaming crapping on there lawn theyed be pissed off big time.
> 
> - pottz


Try training a cat to do that. You'd have better luck nailing jello to the wall.

ROFL


----------



## Peteybadboy

Delivered today.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moms #8 cast iron. It's oder than me . DW mark me down 62. Don't BMI. Handicap index is 9.1


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Delivered today.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


We are here for ya. Beautiful tribute.


----------



## pottz

> Delivered today.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


nice simple and a beautiful way to honor the man petey.you gave him a good home.peace my friend.


----------



## 987Ron

> Delivered today.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Elegant.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Nice box, Petey!!!

Since no one asked, or cares, here you go anyway>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Peer reviewed study in *Primary Doctor Medical Journal*

Showing, among other things, wearing a mask causes CO2 to rise far above OSHA guideline levels within 30seconds. Negatively impacted: brain, heart, lungs, immune system, and skeletal system, intracellular acidosis in all cells of the body!

Did you know that CO2 gas is used to euthanize both poultry and swine? But you are Human, so you should wear at least three masks, four is even better.

https://pdmj.org/papers/masks_false_safety_and_real_dangers_part3/

You are welcome.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Here's your goal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please *forget the flax*. It's bad news and will have you forever frustrated with the pan.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> So FLAT black spray paint, not Gloss??
> 
> LOL
> 
> So FLAT black spray paint, not Gloss??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Satin is best.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> I could use some black Transtint??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I hope that you guys meant well, but I have the blackening solved…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- +1 on the urn- thanks for the update…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I hope that you guys meant well, but I have the blackening solved…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Man the good stuff. Nice!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Here's your goal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please *forget the flax*. It's bad news and will have you forever frustrated with the pan.*
> 
> - Rich


Copy… I will look into doing it properly. Once it gets out of the dishwasher to remove that wax coating I'll hit with some of that Hight temp black spray paint… :>)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Here's your goal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Please *forget the flax*. It's bad news and will have you forever frustrated with the pan.*
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Copy… I will look into doing it properly. Once it gets out of the dishwasher to remove that wax coating I ll hit with some of that Hight temp black spray paint… :>)
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Will be cooking out on grill tonight. Believe my wife has picked out chicken, steak, hamburgers and some potatoes and onions. Need food for my lunches next week.


----------



## RichT

> Once it gets out of the dishwasher to remove that wax coating
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You're being cruel, DW  Even though I knew you were kidding, I think my blood pressure spiked a little just at the thought.


----------



## RichT

Lunch. Com tam cha gio tom tu chon suon thit. Or, as I call it, #27.


----------



## 987Ron

> Lunch. Com tam cha gio tom tu chon suon thit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Is that edible? If you stop posting we will know.


----------



## RichT

> Is that edible? If you stop posting we will know.
> 
> - 987Ron


If I ever stopped posting, the cheering and celebration by some LJs would be deafening. Haters gonna hate.

But it's very edible. Delicious in fact. Marinated slice pork on a bed of broken rice and crispy rolls filled with shrimp, mushroom, onion etc.


----------



## corelz125

Haha talking about cooking and spray paint. One time we were trying to get the charcoal going it was old so wouldn't light right away and had no lighter fluid. The one thing we did have was spray paint a couple of shots of that and we had a fire going. Nicely done Petey. Sounds like Gunny is grilling for the gang tonight.


----------



## RichT

> Peer reviewed study in *Primary Doctor Medical Journal*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


My wife is a retired medical professional who's beside herself with what's being fed to the masses. She was just talking about that article a couple of days ago.

She still works a couple of days a week at an office and prints articles like that one to show the patients. They are invariably shocked. "I didn't know that."


----------



## LeeRoyMan

For Rich, or anybody else interested.
I was talking to a flooring friend of mine who said they were trying a new (to them?) product.
Says it's pretty good so far. It doesn't change the color of the wood at all. They did a sample on white oak and put the finished piece next to an unfinished piece and could barely tell the difference. Description says invisible.

Don't know if you have ever heard of it before, but I may pick some up to play with and see. 
Everybody's always looking for a finish that doesn't change the color, this may be.

http://www.arboritec.com/2k-lacquers/
Scroll down to the Genuine Naked (3rd one down)

Thoughts?


----------



## bandit571

Corned Beef and Cabbage, and Carrots tonight….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Lunch. Com tam cha gio tom tu chon suon thit. Or, as I call it, #27.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


*Com Tam Cha Gio Tom Tu Chon, Suon, Thit, Ga Bo Hoac Suon Bo Dai Han*

*Broken rice, shrimp egg roll with a choice of char-broiled pork chop, sliced pork chicken, sliced beef or beef short ribs.*

*
I win the fortune cookie…*

Rich pan update- I am familiar with the cleaning and I watched a couple or de Buyer on the initial cleaning, heating but… I remember what you posted about Lard or animal grease- they were using various veg. oils (stop)
Again what type of fats or lard? 
Thx…

Ps I am that you caught me on the paint but then I was going to make the pan a true non stick- Ceramic car wax coating…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Everybody s always looking for a finish that doesn t change the color, this may be.
> 
> http://www.arboritec.com/2k-lacquers/
> Scroll down to the Genuine Naked (3rd one down)
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


I have used water-born top coats for years… The 3rd one down- looks interesting because of the added ceramic.
Car wax is big on adding ceramics and I look forward to hearing about your experience with it.

I would be interested in its UV protection, especially on Padauk…


----------



## RichT

> Again what type of fats or lard?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I've used tallow, duck fat and Crisco in mine. I think I initially seasoned it with a high smoke point neutral oil like avocado or grape seed. Peanut oil would be fine too. I just don't like vegetable oil or canola.

But these days I use the fats and shortening almost exclusively, depending on what I'm cooking. I can even fry an egg in it and it slides around like non-stick, although occasionally when I flip the egg I get a bit of a crust left in a spot or two. I suspect the spatula is squeegeeing the fat from the surface when I scoop under the egg and leaving a dry area. The first side never does that since the surface covered in fat. It still wipes clean though.

A good oil like the ones above would be fine for pan frying something like a breaded cutlet, or dipping a tortilla for rolling an enchilada.

As you know from your cast iron, the more you use it, the better it gets.


----------



## bandit571

Can't see the box for the clamps..









It's in there, somewhere…









Let this sit until tomorrow..maybe….then start on a drawer…if and when I can find the top of me bench, again…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Thanks boys. I am one drink away from done.


----------



## pottz

> Lunch. Com tam cha gio tom tu chon suon thit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Is that edible? If you stop posting we will know.
> 
> - 987Ron


nothing enough tapatio wont fix!


----------



## pottz

> Is that edible? If you stop posting we will know.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> If I ever stopped posting, the cheering and celebration by some LJs would be deafening. Haters gonna hate.
> 
> But it s very edible. Delicious in fact. Marinated slice pork on a bed of broken rice and crispy rolls filled with shrimp, mushroom, onion etc.
> 
> - Rich


sounds pretty good to me. im still keepin the tapatio though.


----------



## pottz

> Haha talking about cooking and spray paint. One time we were trying to get the charcoal going it was old so wouldn t light right away and had no lighter fluid. The one thing we did have was spray paint a couple of shots of that and we had a fire going. Nicely done Petey. Sounds like Gunny is grilling for the gang tonight.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah i use wd40 sometimes,works real good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Thanks boys. I am one drink away from done.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


We're here for you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> yeah i use wd40 sometimes,works real good.
> 
> - pottz


*
Gunny- don't use this stuff tonight…*

Sounds funny to some and there are a few youtube videos but I'll take this reasoning for my opinion…

*is wd40 good to light charcoal bbq?*
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20150524125258AA62Eps

Before, people start calling me out on this, I say this from experience I'm am lampooned by some friends for my "Famous Gasoline Steak BBQ 1990- I guess that my friends will never forget that taste, I never will.


----------



## pottz

> yeah i use wd40 sometimes,works real good.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Gunny- don t use this stuff tonight…*
> 
> Sounds funny to some and there are a few youtube videos but I ll take this reasoning for my opinion…
> 
> *is wd40 good to light charcoal bbq?*
> https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20150524125258AA62Eps
> 
> Before, people start calling me out on this, I say this from experience I m am lampooned by some friends for my "Famous Gasoline Steak BBQ 1990- I guess that my friends will never forget that taste, I never will.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no your right id never use it to light a bbq,i use it for just starting fire on the patio sometimes.not the kinda taste i wont on grilled food!


----------



## corelz125

I'm not buying that wearing a mask and CO2. I've worn a respirator for 9 hours a day while welding around lead paint. There's a 1000 threads on this site about which dust mask or respirator to use.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I was playing around with the Shaper Origin cutting some fancy half laps. They came out pretty good. These are just samples using walnut and maple, finished with OSMO Polyx-Oil matte.
> 
> The one with the square pattern isn t even glued. I pressed it together and it wouldn t come apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Can't wait for them to be released in Australia….



> Why are dog discriminated against. Never seen one about a cat.
> 
> - 987Ron


Cause they don't use modesty curtains… and if you wan't to kick the crap back unto them, cats run away while the dog bites ya.
What is disrespectfull is that usually there's a bloody human "animal" at the other end of the dog leash…


> Re the conundrum of the *chicken or the egg*...
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> There is no conundrum. The answer as to which came first, chicken, or egg, is - neither came first.
> DNA came First, fully formed and functional to program the first cell.
> The age of the Universe converted to Seconds is (10 to power of 17).
> There are estimated to be (10 to power of 14) cells in the human body.
> There are estimated to be (10 to power of 30) viruses in sea water.
> Probabilty that DNA formed by chance is (10 to power of 45).
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Took you a long time to say *42*!

I'll *stick* with *conundrum*... if that fails, I'll use CA glue.


----------



## 987Ron

> Cause they don t use modesty curtains… and if you wan t to kick the crap back unto them, cats run away while the dog bites ya.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Anyone that kicks a dog deserves to get biten.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny- don t use this stuff tonight…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No problem, I keep plenty of stock of lighter fluid.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck- Why the interest in the Shaper Origin? I don't see the benefit unless you would be doing a permanent structure, floor…ShopBot had a portable model- besides that Sharper needs "humans" to be physically running it…

Spoiler alert-



> I was playing around with the Shaper Origin cutting some fancy half laps. They came out pretty good. These are just samples using walnut and maple,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> those are damn cool,makin me think about that tool again i dont need rich!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> I m not buying that wearing a mask and CO2. I ve worn a respirator for 9 hours a day while welding around lead paint. There s a 1000 threads on this site about which dust mask or respirator to use.
> 
> - corelz125


no sounds like a bunch of bs too me too.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Duck- Why the interest in the Shaper Origin? I don t see the benefit unless you would be doing a permanent structure, floor…ShopBot had a portable model- besides that Sharper needs "humans" to be physically running it…
> 
> Spoiler alert-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I am thinking portability. The Shaper Origin is a tool you can put in a box, take to a job site for a specific task, assemble, set up your grid and then use on the spot. This feature would also allow one to clear a table, run your grid and then do your work. Once done put it away and you have your workspace back. You are not limited on size that much, just how much grid you set up.

Personally I see both a CNC and a Shaper Origin not as the same machine but as two that do similar task (Somewhat) using a different approach with the Shaper being more hands on the machine verses a CNC. Both require software to be used and time on task to set that up to perform the work.


----------



## pottz

> Cause they don t use modesty curtains… and if you wan t to kick the crap back unto them, cats run away while the dog bites ya.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Anyone that kicks a dog deserves to get biten.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 you kick my baby and im gonna kick your ass.


----------



## pottz

> Duck- Why the interest in the Shaper Origin? I don t see the benefit unless you would be doing a permanent structure, floor…ShopBot had a portable model- besides that Sharper needs "humans" to be physically running it…
> 
> Spoiler alert-
> 
> I was playing around with the Shaper Origin cutting some fancy half laps. They came out pretty good. These are just samples using walnut and maple,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> those are damn cool,makin me think about that tool again i dont need rich!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


he wants one because it's expensive and he doesn't need it,why else?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- what brings a woodworker more satisfaction- especially when our tummy is hungry?

Food or a Festool shop, for without food or electricity- "what is a Festool"?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz- what brings a woodworker more satisfaction- especially when our tummy is hungry?
> 
> Food or a Festool shop, for without food or electricity- "what is a Festool"?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Getting the grill started


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I am thinking portability. The Shaper Origin is a tool you can put in a box, take to a job site for a specific task, assemble, set up your grid and then use on the spot. This feature would also allow one to clear a table, run your grid and then do your work. Once done put it away and you have your workspace back. You are not limited on size that much, just how much grid you set up.
> 
> Personally I see both a CNC and a Shaper Origin not as the same machine but as two that do similar task (Somewhat) using a different approach with the Shaper being more hands on the machine verses a CNC. Both require software to be used and time on task to set that up to perform the work.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 and the gizmo costs around $2,800 to start… Hint the learning curve is steep with these new gadgets. Shoutout- to Bandit- IMO he is my true woodworker here at the garage.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Meanwhile drying rack is on last coat.

Pieces to assemble tomorrow.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> +1 and the gizmo costs around $2,800 to start… Hint the learning curve is steep with these new gadgets. Shoutout- to Bandit- IMO he is my true woodworker here at the garage.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah the casual weekend warrior would not have a NEED of one,but I wouldn't mind it. LOL

Same for a CNC and a laser. Now the lasers can be had fairly small for not bad entry point price.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> +1 and the gizmo costs around $2,800 to start… Hint the learning curve is steep with these new gadgets. Shoutout- to Bandit- IMO he is my true woodworker here at the garage.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Yeah the casual weekend warrior would not have a NEED of one,but I wouldn t mind it. LOL
> 
> Same for a CNC and a laser. Now the lasers can be had fairly small for not bad entry point price.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I love your interest in technology- fantastic… Yet expensive but more importantly the time learning SOFTWARE should you want to follow your dream… But in my case there comes a time on what we can do and do it then adjust to circumstances…

My philosophy is enjoy what you are doing- God has blessed me and I sence you as well…

Back to saw dust or the new frying pan…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Since humans are asleep let's do a "Match/Cat.com" at night--

Gunny's beautiful cat…*










*and from AZ ….. my ZOE 
*









*
NO MATCH tonight…*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Same for a CNC and a laser. Now the lasers can be had fairly small for not bad entry point price.
> - woodbutcherbynight


True *wbbn*, however, not too many *Hell's Angels* started their mobility on a pair of *roller blades*... actually *roller blades_* can be expensive.

Entry level laser will only engrave… cheapest one should go is one that will at least *cut* 6.35mm timber.


> he wants one because it s expensive and he doesn t need it,why else?
> - pottz


Read me like a book *pottzy*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck would you care to share your cookware and smoker?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- what brings a woodworker more satisfaction- especially when our tummy is hungry?
> 
> Food or a Festool shop, for without food or electricity- "what is a Festool"?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dont make me choose dw!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- what brings a woodworker more satisfaction- especially when our tummy is hungry?
> 
> Food or a Festool shop, for without food or electricity- "what is a Festool"?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dont make me choose dw!
> 
> - pottz


If the body is not fed how can it function?


----------



## pottz

> Same for a CNC and a laser. Now the lasers can be had fairly small for not bad entry point price.
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> True *wbbn*, however, not too many *Hell s Angels* started their mobility on a pair of *roller blades*... actually *roller blades_* can be expensive.
> 
> Entry level laser will only engrave… cheapest one should go is one that will at least *cut* 6.35mm timber.
> 
> he wants one because it s expensive and he doesn t need it,why else?
> - pottz
> 
> Read me like a book *pottzy*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i know for a guy that hates too read,but it;s been a book i just couldn't put down. ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- what brings a woodworker more satisfaction- especially when our tummy is hungry?
> 
> Food or a Festool shop, for without food or electricity- "what is a Festool"?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> dont make me choose dw!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> If the body is not fed how can it function?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


*GUNNY HOW'S THAT BBQ CMON MAN!!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- what brings a woodworker more satisfaction- especially when our tummy is hungry?
> 
> Food or a Festool shop, for without food or electricity- "what is a Festool"?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> dont make me choose dw!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> If the body is not fed how can it function?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *GUNNY HOW S THAT BBQ CMON MAN!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


Brother we are on the West coast… start prepping for breakfast…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I think that your WD-40 post may have killed the appetite for BBQ…


----------



## bandit571

Night cap?









Sir Oliver Napwell…

Carpenters?









No..I am NOT that fellow on the far right….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Anyone that kicks a dog deserves to get biten.
> 
> - 987Ron


My bad choice of words *987'*... sometimes my jokes back fire (OK. Often !)... it's not the dog that needs the kick, but the owner… right up his *chocolate starfish*!


----------



## RichT

> Personally I see both a CNC and a Shaper Origin not as the same machine but as two that do similar task (Somewhat) using a different approach with the Shaper being more hands on the machine verses a CNC. Both require software to be used and time on task to set that up to perform the work.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Gunny nailed it right there. It's not which is better; it's which is better for your needs.

Master woodworkers like Philip Morley use the Origin to make templates for things like chair legs and other furniture pieces. Jigs too.

Could he use a CNC? Yep. But one of that size is expensive and takes up lots of shop space.

Say your new table has started to open up somewhere and you need a bow tie to secure it. Could he use a CNC? Nope. Shaper Origin to the rescue.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *GUNNY HOW S THAT BBQ CMON MAN!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


Was delicious, had nice candlelight dinner, couple steaks, drinks afterward and then… well never mind that part..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Night cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Oliver Napwell…
> 
> Carpenters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No..I am NOT that fellow on the far right….
> 
> - bandit571


2nd from left??


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Say your new table has started to open up somewhere and you need a bow tie to secure it. Could he use a CNC? Nope. Shaper Origin to the rescue.
> 
> - Rich


Exactly, now what I NEED is a winning lottery ticket, or a relative to leave me money, or hey someone to just say you need this and deposit a large sum in the bank.

Thus far not to much success in that, so we work with what we have.

LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Delivered today.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Looks fantasdtic!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Delivered today.
> 
> - Peteybadboy





> Nice box, Petey!!!
> 
> Since no one asked, or cares, here you go anyway>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> Peer reviewed study in *Primary Doctor Medical Journal*
> 
> Showing, among other things, wearing a mask causes CO2 to rise far above OSHA guideline levels within 30seconds. Negatively impacted: brain, heart, lungs, immune system, and skeletal system, intracellular acidosis in all cells of the body!
> 
> Did you know that CO2 gas is used to euthanize both poultry and swine? But you are Human, so you should wear at least three masks, four is even better.
> 
> https://pdmj.org/papers/masks_false_safety_and_real_dangers_part3/
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Still lower risks than Covid. WA State Dept of L&I will be requiring employers to provide all construction and other maskers with oxygenated respirators if there are any significant incidents of mask disabilities. I didn't see any mention of 3M N95 with exhausts.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Do you Festoolers use Woodpeckers too?

https://www.woodpeck.com/woodpeckers-1283-woodworking-square.html?utm_source=bm23&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Woodpeckers+1283+G-10+Woodworking+Square&utm_content=Monday,+March+22,+2021+is+the+Last+Day+to+Pre-Order+the+1283+Woodworking+Square.&utm_campaign=03.11.21+1283+G10+Woodworking+Square+-+R1&_bta_tid=06897094765476421803960484206454584141231297404106786310077740797612694918505260735631198045827862470939&_bta_c=02vaog8wy0m0wwiyows4ttnkfrvpx


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa i have some woodpecker stuff. The micro adjuster for a router fence at 130$ is awsome


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Morning all


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa i have some woodpecker stuff. The micro adjuster for a router fence at 130$ is awsome
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I have a few too. Need more time in the shop and less on code enforcement to save the tolls from destruction ;-((


----------



## 987Ron

> - woodbutcherbynight


Should be expanded that golfers not allowed to collect balls in home owners yards. 
Had one yesterday in neighbors yard, 200 ft away from property line (clearly marked by golf course) within 5 ft. of their back porch in the cart with music blaring,. Lots of rain last two weeks, so now ruts in the yard. 
When challenged golfer said "What do you expect. You bought a house on a golf course."

Most will walk up to retrieve their ball and are polite about it. I give balls found in the yard to the kids when they come by.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Should be expanded that golfers not allowed to collect balls in home owners yards.
> Had one yesterday in neighbors yard, 200 ft away from property line (clearly marked by golf course) within 5 ft. of their back porch in the cart with music blaring,. Lots of rain last two weeks, so now ruts in the yard.
> When challenged golfer said "What do you expect. You bought a house on a golf course."
> 
> Most will walk up to retrieve their ball and are polite about it. I give balls found in the yard to the kids when they come by.
> 
> - 987Ron


Too bad they can't be stamped with a name, address, and a prepaid postage account ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

Was worried but the delivery for tonights cookout just arrived. The Cajun Grocer came through.
Setting up in the back yard off the patio. Don't forget. All welcome. More later on prep.

PS any one got an extra oyster knife please bring it. Can only find one here. Old chisel would work. 
Looking for a Zydeco music cd or two also.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Was worried but the delivery for tonights cookout just arrived. The Cajun Grocer came through.
> Setting up in the back yard off the patio. Don t forget. All welcome. More later on prep.
> 
> PS any one got an extra oyster knife please bring it. Can only find one here. Old chisel would work.
> Looking for a Zydeco music cd or two also.
> 
> - 987Ron


Cool


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

On today´s episode of:* La Cocina de tu Abuela*

I offer a World-famous recipe which I invented. Normally, the subscribers to my Youtube cooking channel have to pay for such an awesome recipe, but here I offer it to you all gratis, because I like you, and stuff.

This is a savory, mouth-watering recipe, yet so simple to make with a few ingredients, and is a great cheap alternative to T-Bone steak, as T-Bone steaks are getting rather pricey.

How to make Haitian Yellow Dirt Cookies:

In the mountains of Haiti, there is a plateau where the dirt is yellow. For this recipe, some of this yellow dirt must be used, otherwise it will not be authentic.

So, in a large bowl:

Combine 1 pound of yellow Haitian dirt, a couple pinches of salt, and 1 quart of hydrolized GMO palm oil. This should be mixed by hand, but a mixer will suffice if you are lazy.

Once blended well, form a handful of the mix into burger-sized patties.

Cook these in the sun on the hood of your car for 1/2 an hour, or until a toothpick comes out clean.

Serve with the GMO condiment of your choice.

May be kept in the freezer for up to 17 years.

Bon Appetit.


----------



## 987Ron

Haitian Dirt Cookies? Not tonigt.
Tonights menu has some dirty rice on it but there is no dirt, just some dart from some spices and stuff.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Lunchtime choice:*










I chose- prime cap sirloin in a burgundy sauce-


----------



## 987Ron

> *Lunchtime choice:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Is that athe new pan, doesn't look black yet.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The pan will eventually blacken- I'm building the patina, the pan seasoned and it works great- non stick- yes

I love and recommend this pan…

By the way, prime meat with the sauce… hit the spot. Now back to woodworking…

Does anybody remember Granny from the Beverly Hillbillies trying to cook golf balls thinking they were eggs?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just had a 1993 Buick towed to shop. Doesn't run. Customer thinks it is converter. No, after 28 years it has given up the ghost. No response from onboard computer, even tried manual code read. Engine covered in oil. Shock are so bad it hopped as we pushed over bump. OMG.

Budget. $50.

Yeah okay.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Just had a 1993 Buick towed to shop. Doesn t run. Customer thinks it is converter. No, after 28 years it has given up the ghost. No response from onboard computer, even tried manual code read. Engine covered in oil. Shock are so bad it hopped as we pushed over bump. OMG.
> 
> Budget. $50.
> 
> Yeah okay.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Too bad the price of scrap is so low ;-))



> On today´s episode of:* La Cocina de tu Abuela*
> 
> I offer a World-famous recipe which I invented. Normally, the subscribers to my Youtube cooking channel have to pay for such an awesome recipe, but here I offer it to you all gratis, because I like you, and stuff.
> 
> This is a savory, mouth-watering recipe, yet so simple to make with a few ingredients, and is a great cheap alternative to T-Bone steak, as T-Bone steaks are getting rather pricey.
> 
> How to make Haitian Yellow Dirt Cookies:
> 
> In the mountains of Haiti, there is a plateau where the dirt is yellow. For this recipe, some of this yellow dirt must be used, otherwise it will not be authentic.
> 
> So, in a large bowl:
> 
> Combine 1 pound of yellow Haitian dirt, a couple pinches of salt, and 1 quart of hydrolized GMO palm oil. This should be mixed by hand, but a mixer will suffice if you are lazy.
> 
> Once blended well, form a handful of the mix into burger-sized patties.
> 
> Cook these in the sun on the hood of your car for 1/2 an hour, or until a toothpick comes out clean.
> 
> Serve with the GMO condiment of your choice.
> 
> May be kept in the freezer for up to 17 years.
> 
> Bon Appetit.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Haiti is too far away to get yellow dirt. How about substituting fir needles?


----------



## 987Ron

We got a lot of Pine Pollen right now….sub for Haiti dirt? It is yellow.


----------



## bandit571

yellow snow still around?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron i had Pete on my golf balls for years. Titleist will do that for you. Got to buy like 5 dz.

DW I don't remember granny trying to cook golf balls.

Do you remember when Jethro took the hippies to find "crawdads"?

Anyone hear from Brian? Wildwood?

Out getting supplies for the repast. My mom bought 300 sandwiches, not sure how many will come. But I will be drinking jwb.

Taking the family out for Italian tonight. 11 of us private room. What are the odds my bro or bro on law reach for their wallets? How do you say zero in Ukraine? Had to get that out.


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *GUNNY HOW S THAT BBQ CMON MAN!!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Was delicious, had nice candlelight dinner, couple steaks, drinks afterward and then… well never mind that part..
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


man i just assumed we were all invited,apparently i was wrong!!!


----------



## pottz

> Do you Festoolers use Woodpeckers too?
> 
> https://www.woodpeck.com/woodpeckers-1283-woodworking-square.html?utm_source=bm23&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Woodpeckers+1283+G-10+Woodworking+Square&utm_content=Monday,+March+22,+2021+is+the+Last+Day+to+Pre-Order+the+1283+Woodworking+Square.&utm_campaign=03.11.21+1283+G10+Woodworking+Square+-+R1&_bta_tid=06897094765476421803960484206454584141231297404106786310077740797612694918505260735631198045827862470939&_bta_c=02vaog8wy0m0wwiyows4ttnkfrvpx
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


funny you ask bob,just got this woodpeckers router table free hand guard yesterday and just finished mounting and testing it out.works very well sucking uo about 99% of the dust.it elliminates a starting pin.dw showed this one night a couple months ago and i ordered it right away,was not yet available at that time so why i just now got it.i love their tools,expensive but well made.


----------



## pottz

> Was worried but the delivery for tonights cookout just arrived. The Cajun Grocer came through.
> Setting up in the back yard off the patio. Don t forget. All welcome. More later on prep.
> 
> PS any one got an extra oyster knife please bring it. Can only find one here. Old chisel would work.
> Looking for a Zydeco music cd or two also.
> 
> - 987Ron


great ill bring my knife and some libation too share ron.


----------



## pottz

> On today´s episode of:* La Cocina de tu Abuela*
> 
> I offer a World-famous recipe which I invented. Normally, the subscribers to my Youtube cooking channel have to pay for such an awesome recipe, but here I offer it to you all gratis, because I like you, and stuff.
> 
> This is a savory, mouth-watering recipe, yet so simple to make with a few ingredients, and is a great cheap alternative to T-Bone steak, as T-Bone steaks are getting rather pricey.
> 
> How to make Haitian Yellow Dirt Cookies:
> 
> In the mountains of Haiti, there is a plateau where the dirt is yellow. For this recipe, some of this yellow dirt must be used, otherwise it will not be authentic.
> 
> So, in a large bowl:
> 
> Combine 1 pound of yellow Haitian dirt, a couple pinches of salt, and 1 quart of hydrolized GMO palm oil. This should be mixed by hand, but a mixer will suffice if you are lazy.
> 
> Once blended well, form a handful of the mix into burger-sized patties.
> 
> Cook these in the sun on the hood of your car for 1/2 an hour, or until a toothpick comes out clean.
> 
> Serve with the GMO condiment of your choice.
> 
> May be kept in the freezer for up to 17 years.
> 
> Bon Appetit.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


your makin my mouth water brian!


----------



## pottz

> Just had a 1993 Buick towed to shop. Doesn t run. Customer thinks it is converter. No, after 28 years it has given up the ghost. No response from onboard computer, even tried manual code read. Engine covered in oil. Shock are so bad it hopped as we pushed over bump. OMG.
> 
> Budget. $50.
> 
> Yeah okay.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


so whats the problem,sounds pretty easy for any good machanic gunny :-\


----------



## pottz

> Ron i had Pete on my golf balls for years. Titleist will do that for you. Got to buy like 5 dz.
> 
> DW I don t remember granny trying to cook golf balls.
> 
> Do you remember when Jethro took the hippies to find "crawdads"?
> 
> Anyone hear from Brian? Wildwood?
> 
> Out getting supplies for the repast. My mom bought 300 sandwiches, not sure how many will come. But I will be drinking jwb.
> 
> Taking the family out for Italian tonight. 11 of us private room. What are the odds my bro or bro on law reach for their wallets? How do you say zero in Ukraine? Had to get that out.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


sounds like you got one of "those" families petey!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> We got a lot of Pine Pollen right now….
> 
> - 987Ron


Us too, here. While I grew up in Jersey Pine pollen, it wasnt the same Pine pollen as we have here, but I am nearly used to it by now, just an occasional sniffle. One has to be careful and sneaky with sniffles these days, you know, even out here in nowhereville. I heard they have Covid-symptoms-hunting drones now.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Haiti is too far away to get yellow dirt. How about substituting fir needles?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Haiti´s primary export is yellow dirt, so not hard to come by. But your suggestion is quite good, would add some crunch. A liitle sugar might be necessary to counter the acidty. I will add fir needles to the list of substitute ingredients.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I live in the pollen state


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> DW I don t remember granny trying to cook golf balls.*
> 
> - Peteybadboy


and she thought they came from birds called Golfs…


----------



## bandit571

Laundry Detail this morning…am now waiting on glue to cure..again..









Filler strip out on the edge of the floor board..









That wraps around and under the 1/4" plywood..









Almost missed Lunch…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Was delicious, had nice candlelight dinner, couple steaks, drinks afterward and then… well never mind that part..
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *man i just assumed we were all invited,apparently i was wrong!!!*
> 
> - pottz


You bring up a good topic who is invited. At the previous site, we were a smaller group of people and everybody was welcome, then your private club, my food trucks…

Ron did a nice thought, he said all are welcome. But when we are open we may get a Duck flying in- can your table set up handling him?


----------



## 987Ron

Cook out update:
Opened the Cajun Grocer delivery, all is good. They even threw in some things for everyone to try.

Poche's Pork Boudin

Pecan Pralines

Tonights items are:
Fire roasted Louisiana Oysters, Scooch and Poochy got them early this morning from their boat. Planned on Apalachicola 
Oysters but the FL Game and Fish has shut down the Bay for oysters till 2025.

Crawfish Etouffee Justin Wilson recipe, 
Last hour been getting the Trinity ready (Trinity in Cajun cooking is Onion, celery, green pepper}
Washing up the mudbugs (sorry Crawfish) Got the flour and oil out for the roux. New box of
Tony Chachare's seasoning.

Corn on the cob.. Corn is all husked now.

Dirty Rice Rice is from S.W. Mississippi, Friend in Cleveland Ms. got it at the Annual Rice Tasting Festival

Bread Pudding with caramel sauce and now also Pecan Pralines.

Since we are all makers and like descriptions of how we do things, the oysters are roasted on a sheet of 
corrugated metal over a open fire. Friend loaned me the corrugated sheet. He found it in his cotton patch 10-12 years ago after a big storm. Probably off some barn. Its passed around for this kind of thing.
Two big pots over a second fire for the Etouffee and the corn. Rice cooked inside.

Come early if you can. Free shop tour.


----------



## 987Ron

This cookout was more work than I planned. Maybe volunteer for an Octoberfest. Should recover by then. 
Time for a beer.


----------



## pottz

> This cookout was more work than I planned. Maybe volunteer for an Octoberfest. Should recover by then.
> Time for a beer.
> 
> - 987Ron


damn ron sounds like you got a crowd coming,wish i was one of em,sounds damn good.i do oysters in the shell right on the grill with butter,garlic some seasoning and parmesan cheese.your goin way past that though.hey does the cajun grocer ship nation wide,id sure like too try some mud bugs.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Speaking of birds, check this thing out:




























It is a real thing, not a stuffed animal demon. Called the Ghost Bird, from Brazil.


----------



## 987Ron

> does the cajun grocer ship nation wide,id sure like too try some mud bugs.
> 
> - pottz


I believe so. cajungrocer.com New Orleans. There is a Crawfish seasons mid Feb. thru May. Ordered from them a few times over the years. 
We do oysters for a roast by simply laying the closed oyster on the grill or hot sheet and when they open they are ready, add sauce of your choice. Not fancy


----------



## pottz

> Speaking of birds, check this thing out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a real thing, not a stuffed animal demon. Called the Ghost Bird, from Brazil.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


thats damn scary!


----------



## RichT

> I believe so. cajungrocer.com New Orleans. There is a Crawfish seasons mid Feb. thru May. Ordered from them a few times over the years.
> We do oysters for a roast by simply laying the closed oyster on the grill or hot sheet and when they open they are ready, add sauce of your choice. Not fancy
> 
> - 987Ron


I would say that my two favorite cities for eating are New Orleans and Santa Fe. It's difficult to think of any meals better than the ones I've eaten there.


----------



## pottz

> does the cajun grocer ship nation wide,id sure like too try some mud bugs.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I believe so. cajungrocer.com New Orleans. There is a Crawfish seasons mid Feb. thru May. Ordered from them a few times over the years.
> We do oysters for a roast by simply laying the closed oyster on the grill or hot sheet and when they open they are ready, add sauce of your choice. Not fancy
> 
> - 987Ron


ok ,i shuck them first and do open faced on the grill.then a splash of hot sauce.ill check out cajun grocers,thanks bud.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I am enjoying this event so far- but the Duck hasn't come yet with his Vegemite and Jerky

Rich do you remember when Alaska Guy invited us to Alaska and we to sleep in his shop?

Ron- will you provide accommodations to those and given them safe typing skills home. Next time you may want to offer some of those personalized Petey golf balls as door prizes and pizza…

Cajun pizza-


----------



## corelz125

Ron you said you couldnt keep up with the cooking for this group. It sounds like you got it well under control. What is everyone's method for cutting slots in plywood? Sorry DW no cncs.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just had a 1993 Buick towed to shop. Doesn t run. Customer thinks it is converter. No, after 28 years it has given up the ghost. No response from onboard computer, even tried manual code read. Engine covered in oil. Shock are so bad it hopped as we pushed over bump. OMG.
> 
> Budget. $50.
> 
> Yeah okay.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## pottz

hey check out the reviews,some dude gets a shop fox cyclone and starts a review posting pic's of the boxes? well you guys know me and of course i was sarcastic.probably asking for a spanking,but.cmon?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey check out the reviews,some dude gets a shop fox cyclone and starts a review posting pic s of the boxes? well you guys know me and of course i was sarcastic.probably asking for a spanking,but.cmon?
> 
> - pottz


on my way…


----------



## pottz

> Ron you said you couldnt keep up with the cooking for this group. It sounds like you got it well under control. What is everyone s method for cutting slots in plywood? Sorry DW no cncs.
> 
> - corelz125


i either run it through a dado blade or i use my router on my track saw.


----------



## corelz125

Gunny the felt washers for battery terminals do they really work or just a gimmick at the counter at the auto parts store?


----------



## BurlyBob

Holy cow I can't keep up with you all. So much going on here. This has become the most active topic on Lumber jocks. Good for you all.

Me, I finished the last couple of segmented bowls and am about to begin a search for my next run of projects. I'm thinking a Moxon vise, some more oak boxes, a chest of drawers for 'Stick in the Mud'. But honestly I'm thinking I really need to buy some SeaDeck and cover the inside of my boat. Fishing is right around the corner.

Sometime this summer I want to begin the big project, a Roubo bench.


----------



## corelz125

i either run it through a dado blade or i use my router on my track saw.

- pottz
[/QUOTE]

Plunge base or regular?

Bob to keep up you have to check in once or twice a day even then you can fall way behind. I say go for the boat first then it's ready to go when the fish start biting.


----------



## pottz

> Holy cow I can t keep up with you all. So much going on here. This has become the most active topic on Lumber jocks. Good for you all.
> 
> Me, I finished the last couple of segmented bowls and am about to begin a search for my next run of projects. I m thinking a Moxon vise, some more oak boxes, a chest of drawers for Stick in the Mud . But honestly I m thinking I really need to buy some SeaDeck and cover the inside of my boat. Fishing is right around the corner.
> 
> Sometime this summer I want to begin the big project, a Roubo bench.
> 
> - BurlyBob


yeah we talk a lot on this thread bob.sounds like your ready to throw some logs on the fire and i say go man.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Holy cow I can t keep up with you all. So much going on here. This has become the most active topic on Lumber jocks. Good for you all.
> 
> Me, I finished the last couple of segmented bowls and am about to begin a search for my next run of projects. I m thinking a Moxon vise, some more oak boxes, a chest of drawers for Stick in the Mud . But honestly I m thinking I really need to buy some SeaDeck and cover the inside of my boat. Fishing is right around the corner.
> 
> Sometime this summer I want to begin the big project, a Roubo bench.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Looking forward to hearing about your progress on the bench… stay with us


----------



## pottz

> i either run it through a dado blade or i use my router on my track saw.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Plunge base or regular?
> 
> Bob to keep up you have to check in once or twice a day even then you can fall way behind. I say go for the boat first then it s ready to go when the fish start biting.
> 
> - corelz125


with track option either will work.i use my dewalt track and they make an adaptor that works with my porter cable router,a sweet setup.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I like new topics- Sea Deck


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> What is everyone s method for cutting slots in plywood? *Sorry DW no cncs.*
> 
> - corelz125


I have cut many dados and, there are many jigs on the net for the router… and the infamous table stack blades…

This is the one I would go to for the router and they have a table saw set up…

Exact Width Dado Jig | Woodpeckers Tools





How many time the outside blade washer "drops" and…


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Ron you said you couldnt keep up with the cooking for this group. It sounds like you got it well under control. What is everyone s method for cutting slots in plywood? Sorry DW no cncs.
> 
> - corelz125


Depends on how many, how long, how wide a slot.
I just cut some air vents in some baseboard and drop cut them on the table saw.


----------



## corelz125

Not a whole lot of them and not very long LeeRoy just slots on a jig. For a bolt to slide back and forth.


----------



## RichT

> Exact Width Dado Jig | Woodpeckers Tools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That concept was written up in one of the woodworking magazines a few years ago. I took the idea and modified it so it didn't have to have the knobs underneath.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/RichTaylor/blog/129995


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Not a whole lot of them and not very long LeeRoy just slots on a jig. For a bolt to slide back and forth.
> 
> - corelz125


make a jig to fit your project if it is a "specialty set up"-noting fancy if it is a one-time cutting…



> That concept was written up in one of the woodworking magazines a few years ago. I took the idea and modified it so it didn t have to have the knobs underneath.
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/RichTaylor/blog/129995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Corelz just make a mini version…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I am interested in BBobs boat project- let's talk


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Just had a 1993 Buick towed to shop. Doesn t run. Customer thinks it is converter. No, after 28 years it has given up the ghost. No response from onboard computer, even tried manual code read. Engine covered in oil. Shock are so bad it hopped as we pushed over bump. OMG.
> 
> Budget. $50.
> 
> Yeah okay.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> so whats the problem,sounds pretty easy for any good machanic gunny :-\n
> - pottz


I ain't cheap.. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny the felt washers for battery terminals do they really work or just a gimmick at the counter at the auto parts store?
> 
> - corelz125


Nope, waste of time and money. Keeping an eye out for corrosion build up and dealing with it ASAP is best defense.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ron you said you couldnt keep up with the cooking for this group. It sounds like you got it well under control. What is everyone s method for cutting slots in plywood? Sorry DW no cncs.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Depends on how many, how long, how wide a slot.
> I just cut some air vents in some baseboard and drop cut them on the table saw.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Exactly, depends on the size of project. I cut couple slots for a frame the other day, was easy, raise blade and cut, lower blade all done. Bigger things I use router and a jig.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in, see you guys were busy this evening. Sorry about last night's cookout.


----------



## pottz

> Just had a 1993 Buick towed to shop. Doesn t run. Customer thinks it is converter. No, after 28 years it has given up the ghost. No response from onboard computer, even tried manual code read. Engine covered in oil. Shock are so bad it hopped as we pushed over bump. OMG.
> 
> Budget. $50.
> 
> Yeah okay.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> so whats the problem,sounds pretty easy for any good machanic gunny :-
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ain t cheap.. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


no good mechanic is? if they dont wanna pay you shouldn't play? hey we get the same ******************** in our business,the plans call for something that cost's more than they want too pay.well if they knew what they were dong they would have bid it too cover the material cost's right. ahhhh nooo.too stupid and shouldn't be building anything period!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Just got in, see you guys were busy this evening. Sorry about last night s cookout.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


not a problem bud,ill take prime filet mignon and lobster as an apology,were good!and you dont even have to sleep with me-lmao!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> not a problem bud,ill take prime filet mignon and lobster as an apology,were good!
> 
> - pottz


When I was a kid I went to Grandparents house. My Grandmother was trying to cook a Lobster in a pot and for some reason cut the band on the claws. Thing got out and made it across the counter. My Grandfather comes in and throws me up on opposite counter and then the two of them proceeded to chase the lobster around the kitchen. Told my Dad about it when I came home that summer. Laughed for quite some time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> not a problem bud,ill take prime filet mignon and lobster as an apology,were good!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> When I was a kid I went to Grandparents house. My Grandmother was trying to cook a Lobster in a pot and for some reason cut the band on the claws. Thing got out and made it across the counter. My Grandfather comes in and throws me up on opposite counter and then the two of them proceeded to chase the lobster around the kitchen. Told my Dad about it when I came home that summer. Laughed for quite some time.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Sad story for the lobster…* an animal running for its life…

Pottz- leaving Ron's Cajun fest…

Taking a break tonight… over and out


----------



## pottz

> not a problem bud,ill take prime filet mignon and lobster as an apology,were good!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> When I was a kid I went to Grandparents house. My Grandmother was trying to cook a Lobster in a pot and for some reason cut the band on the claws. Thing got out and made it across the counter. My Grandfather comes in and throws me up on opposite counter and then the two of them proceeded to chase the lobster around the kitchen. Told my Dad about it when I came home that summer. Laughed for quite some time.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *Sad story for the lobster…* an animal running for its life…
> 
> Pottz- leaving Ron s Cajun fest…
> 
> Taking a break tonight… over and out
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


what? you not gonna stick around for some mud buds bud?


----------



## corelz125

That has me laughing 2 people chasing a lobster around the kitchen. lol


----------



## bandit571

Cup Noodles…Korean BBQ flavour Stir Fry Style Asian Noodles in sauce…seems to hit the spot, tonight…may have a Guinness Draught Stout later…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- Proposed Ca. School Curriculum Will Have Students Worship Aztec Gods Of Human Sacrifice & Cannibalism*

Trends start from our coasts… add this to the Nort West and all the Zombie media and now in our schools. Any thoughts that the football field be turned into Aztec games?










https://www.infowars.com/posts/proposed-ca-school-curriculum-will-have-students-worship-aztec-gods-of-human-sacrifice-cannibalism/

They won't chase lobsters but human heads?


----------



## pottz

you guys are killin me tonight,hey it's friday,but hey i had the day off so it's saturday night too me,and again tomorrow night! havin some pinot on the patio with a nice fire going in the chiminea.if your bored cmon over and join me jocks.


----------



## pottz

> *Top Max- Proposed Ca. School Curriculum Will Have Students Worship Aztec Gods Of Human Sacrifice & Cannibalism*
> 
> Trends start from our coasts… add this to the Nort West and all the Zombie media and now in our schools. Any thoughts that the football field be turned into Aztec games?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/proposed-ca-school-curriculum-will-have-students-worship-aztec-gods-of-human-sacrifice-cannibalism/
> 
> They won t chase lobsters but human heads?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh my god i hope no one follows anything we do in ca.this is the the land of nut jobs,so please turn and run,,,,,fast!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> you guys are killin me tonight,hey it s friday,but hey i had the day off so it s saturday night too me,and again tomorrow night! havin some pinot on the patio with a* nice fire going in the chiminea*.if your bored cmon over and join me jocks.
> 
> - pottz


Cullarary quiz- do you know the difference between point and flat cut- and the selection of the beef?

Sunday is St Patricks and I am preparing a souse vid Corned beef brisket 10 hours in the cooker SAt.

Pottz did you use WD40 to start it? nice fire going in the chiminea


----------



## pottz

> you guys are killin me tonight,hey it s friday,but hey i had the day off so it s saturday night too me,and again tomorrow night! havin some pinot on the patio with a* nice fire going in the chiminea*.if your bored cmon over and join me jocks.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sunday is St Patrickets and I am preparing a souse vid Corned beef brisket 10 hours in the cooker SAt.
> 
> Pottz did you use WD40 to start it? nice fire going in the chiminea
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


10 hr's dw,not needed my wife does them in about 3 and they melt in you mouth my friend.cmon over and join us? that is with cabbage and red potatoes.


----------



## MadMark

Hidey ho neighbor!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> you guys are killin me tonight,hey it s friday,but hey i had the day off so it s saturday night too me,and again tomorrow night! havin some pinot on the patio with a* nice fire going in the chiminea*.if your bored cmon over and join me jocks.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sunday is St Patrickets and I am preparing a souse vid Corned beef brisket 10 hours in the cooker SAt.
> 
> Pottz did you use WD40 to start it? nice fire going in the chiminea
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> 10 hr s dw,not needed my wife does them in about 3 and they melt in you mouth my friend.cmon over and join us? that is with cabbage and red potatoes.
> 
> - pottz


Thx, Yes, but with a 10-hour cook it breaks down the collagen. Then we have the bread and mustard issue…

See you Sunday…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hidey ho neighbor!
> 
> - Madmark2


Welcome


----------



## pottz

> Hidey ho neighbor!
> 
> - Madmark2


hey whats up,join us for some fun and good humor.all are welcome,dont be shy!


----------



## pottz

hey madmark2 i just checked you out,you seem a little light weight for our group? you think you can handle this bunch? ha ha i know you can,im not sure we can handle you,but give us a chance and lets see where it goes.


----------



## RichT

> Just got in, see you guys were busy this evening. Sorry about last night s cookout.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I drank all of your booze, so it's all good.


----------



## RichT

> Hidey ho neighbor!
> 
> - Madmark2


Welcome. I was just about to start a conversation about the definition of a square and whether the Incra fence is a useful addition to my table saw.

¯\(ツ)/¯

Seriously though, glad you're here MM2. You're a good guy and I like you.


----------



## pottz

> Hidey ho neighbor!
> 
> - Madmark2
> 
> Welcome. I was just about to start a conversation about the definition of a square and whether the Incra fence is a useful addition to my table saw.
> 
> ¯(ツ)/¯
> 
> Seriously though, glad you re here MM2. You re a good guy and I like you.
> 
> - Rich


ok madmark if you can win over rich your either totally crazy or you paid him off,im good either way-lol.


----------



## RichT

> ok madmark if you can win over rich your either totally crazy or you paid him off,im good either way-lol.
> 
> - pottz


No cash changed hands. MM2 is a good guy. Sometimes misguided, but in a likeable sort of way.


----------



## RichT

So where the heck is El Patito *************************? It's mid-afternoon down there. Is he napping?


----------



## pottz

> So where the heck is El Patito *************************? It s mid-afternoon down there. Is he napping?
> 
> - Rich


you callin out the duck rich? i think it's vino start time,best not interfere with that!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hidey ho neighbor!
> 
> - Madmark2


what's up?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Just got in, see you guys were busy this evening. Sorry about last night s cookout.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I drank all of your booze, so it s all good.
> 
> - Rich


You know they make it 24/7? LOL


----------



## RichT

> you callin out the duck rich? i think it s vino start time,best not interfere with that!
> 
> - pottz


Not calling out. That would be like having a show down on the dusty streets of Dodge City¹. Just longing for his wit and wisdom.

¹I have a Colt Single Action Army 45LC. My $1500 wanted poster reads Dead-Eye Dick.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> So where the heck is El Patito *************************? It s mid-afternoon down there. Is he napping?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> you callin out the duck rich? i think it s vino start time,best not interfere with that!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> Just got in, see you guys were busy this evening. Sorry about last night s cookout.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I drank all of your booze, so it s all good.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> You know they make it 24/7? LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


damn gunny glad to see your awake bud.


----------



## corelz125

The duck might be back to raping and pillaging throughout Valhalla. Here to stay Mark or just passing through?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Work continues on Drying rack cart. Was able to get it reassembled after finishing. Still have a few details to work out.

Onto my next minor project which is a holder for shop clock and Thermometer. Need these up and off the main wall to make way for a cabinet. Have had my friends kid Jacob helping with the lifting and such since my accident at work last month. He had asked if you could edge band OSB. Yes, but not normally done. So he wanted to try it. Fine, lets make this holder and do just that.

Edge banded 7/16 OSB.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> damn gunny glad to see your awake bud.
> 
> - pottz


Was out in finishing room giving these fingers another coat of Lacquer.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny less than 70 posts to your 1st 1,000 remember it is always the last 10 yards…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Wow had not paid attention. We are extremely popular.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Wow had not paid attention. We are extremely popular.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight












but what about the car?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Wow had not paid attention. We are extremely popular.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but what about the car?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sent them packing, another shop tried to dump that nightmare on us. NOPE, boss said car we buy junk cars and take the offer. LOL


----------



## RichT

A guy goes into work Monday morning with a huge black eye. His boss asks him what happened.

He says, "I was in church yesterday and we stood up to sing hymns. This woman in the row in front of me had her dress stuck in her crack, so I reached over and pulled it out. She turned around and slugged me."

The following Monday he shows up with his other eye blackened. His boss asks what happened this time.

He says "I was in church yesterday and we stood up to sing hymns. This woman in the row in front of me had her dress stuck in her crack. The guy next to me reached over and pulled it out, but I knew she didn't like it that way, so I tucked it back in."


----------



## RichT

> Wow had not paid attention. We are extremely popular.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


And why wouldn't we be? We are the cool kids. If we smoked, we'd be hanging out behind the stadium.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Wow had not paid attention. We are extremely popular.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> And why wouldn t we be? We are the cool kids. If we smoked, we d be hanging out behind the stadium.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max- Proposed Ca. School Curriculum Will Have Students Worship Aztec Gods Of Human Sacrifice & Cannibalism*
> 
> Trends start from our coasts… add this to the Nort West and all the Zombie media and now in our schools. Any thoughts that the football field be turned into Aztec games?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/proposed-ca-school-curriculum-will-have-students-worship-aztec-gods-of-human-sacrifice-cannibalism/
> 
> They won t chase lobsters but human heads?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> oh my god i hope no one follows anything we do in ca.this is the the land of nut jobs,so please turn and run,,,,,fast!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Hope they don't do anything that is being started here either! ;-(( If they just continued the basic principles we were founded on and said the Pledge every morning everything would be sane and peaceful in a generation.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Sarc/ on.

This will be 100% unadulterated politically-themed humor. If you are easily offended, then it probably best to not read this. Move along.

Breaking News:

President Joey Be Good And Tired signed yet another Executive Order cancelling all National Holidays and replacing them with a new batch of National Holidays. Thats how We do legislatin now, Yo.

January 6th - National Insurrection Day (we shall never forget the horrific damage done by the mostly peaceful people that walked around the Capitol for an hour or so after being let in and escorted around by the Police).

January 20 - Democrat Day - (remembrance of the day the Republican Party died after losing the House, Senate, And Presidency).

March 11 - Lockdown Day - (you must stay at home, indoors, with a mask on, because We are all in this together).

April 15 - National Debt Day - (when all signatories of mortgages, car-loans, creditcard usury, and student loans can spend the day not worrying about their debts that they cannot possibly pay back).

May 1 - National Workers Day - (otherwise known around the world as World Communist Day, when workers rejoice by not working. Of course, this is a non-paid holiday).

May 25 - Covid Memorial Day (remember the ill-fated by reporting an anti-vaxxer or non-mask wearer to your local Covid Police).

July 4 - Mask Day (celebrate your freedom while wearing 3 masks at home. Fireworks, Firearms, and any other devices that explode are now illegal. - replaces Independence Day).

A day in August (date yet to be decided) - National Tear Down Your Fences Day - (all fences, Nationwide, will henceforth be illegal, except the one around the Capitol building. That one is staying, because - Freedom).

November 25 - Thanks Vaccine Day (mask up with your fellow humans while waiting in a socially-distanced line to thank #Gov, and get your monthly mandated vaccine jab, and receive your food ration of non-meat based gluten-free meat - replaces Thanksgiving).

December 25 - Fausmas - (meet virtually to worship while wearing as many masks as you can get on your face to honour the Saviour Dr. Faustus - replaces social-politically incorrect Christmas. All Bringers of Light are now officially Cancelled).

Dec 31 - End of the Year Day - (when groups of 3 will be allowed to gather outside in masked-bubbles to discuss what will be cancelled in the coming year).


----------



## Peteybadboy

Burlybob, I will follow the Moxon vice build. I want one as well.

DW 17th is Wed. but now I have to check

Welcome MadMark another Fla guy joins us

Brian I thought you went missing. My brother managed a band called Sanctum. Weird resurgence of their music ( I think he said Denmark) CDs selling for big bucks? I will find out more.

BTW dinner was fantastic. Alligator arms were present. All ok.

I should put on all the masks I own today. Just to see who notices.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ok I checked out the stacked boxes review. Pretty funny stuff.


----------



## 987Ron

Lots of posts after this old man goes to bed. 3 time zones different on some of you. Hard to catch up as the kids dropped off their Corgi, Dickens, for us to dog sit today. Corgis bark alot. I mean a* LOT*, at anything and everything. We call him "*Sir Barksalot*" Drowns out my reading.
Not my kind of dog. Type in capitals and bold so I can read it over the Corgi bark. Take my Chessies and Labs or even a beagle any day.
Thanks


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ok I checked out the stacked boxes review. Pretty funny stuff.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Yeah I stayed out of it but the reading was great.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ok I checked out the stacked boxes review. Pretty funny stuff.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Yeah I stayed out of it but the reading was great.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Found out how "self delete" works. Amusing though


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya….and the remains of the day to me self…

Yes, Saint Patrick drove all the snakes out of Ireland. But, he gave us the English, instead…...most of us would have rather kept the snakes….at least the snakes didn't hang people for the wearing of the green…..

Dublin, Ohio is having their St. Patrick's day Parade today…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Sous vide corned beef brisket for tonight's dinner-*










Time and Temperature
"Through loads of experimentation, we've found that cooking the corned beef at 180F for 10 hours is the perfect combo. Leaving the beef in for 10 hours breaks down the connective tissue (collagen), which results in an extremely tender meat. Also, cooking the corned beef at a temperature of 180F is the sweet spot for that perfect, sliceable texture."


----------



## corelz125

Ron does the Corgi like raw hide bones? I checked out the stacked box review. It was very informative. Showing how to stack boxes jenga style. You guys did enough tearing the guy apart I stayed away.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron does the Corgi like raw hide bones?
> - corelz125


This particular Corgi and his brother both will eat anything. Deer antlers big on his list. In that regard it is a dog. Barking as we speak at the golfers behind the house as they go by. The golfers point and laugh. Nice that they don't get upset.


----------



## 987Ron

> Top of the morning to ya….and the remains of the day to me self…
> 
> Yes, Saint Patrick drove all the snakes out of Ireland. But, he gave us the English, instead…...most of us would have rather kept the snakes….at least the snakes didn t hang people for the wearing of the green…..
> 
> Dublin, Ohio is having their St. Patrick s day Parade today…..
> 
> - bandit571


Savannah has the largest St. Patrich's day celebration in the south or so they claim. The parade has been canceled due to the virus. However 30,000 tourist expected, bar hopping etc. Surge in covis expected.


----------



## bandit571

Big skillet
Bag of "Potatoes O'Brian" 
1/2 pound of bacon diced up…
Onions, and carrot dices
Fry until Bacon is browned…add a bottle of Guinness Stout….and simmer awhile

Serve in a bowl with gravy….Lunch is served..


----------



## corelz125

Ron if you gave him one of those 3' raw hides will it keep him quiet all day? Gunny what's with the hi vis vest so you guys were an easier target?


----------



## pottz

> A guy goes into work Monday morning with a huge black eye. His boss asks him what happened.
> 
> He says, "I was in church yesterday and we stood up to sing hymns. This woman in the row in front of me had her dress stuck in her crack, so I reached over and pulled it out. She turned around and slugged me."
> 
> The following Monday he shows up with his other eye blackened. His boss asks what happened this time.
> 
> He says "I was in church yesterday and we stood up to sing hymns. This woman in the row in front of me had her dress stuck in her crack. The guy next to me reached over and pulled it out, but I knew she didn t like it that way, so I tucked it back in."
> 
> - Rich


thats great bud.


----------



## pottz

> Ok I checked out the stacked boxes review. Pretty funny stuff.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


yeah he said he flagged it though so it may be gone soon.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Big skillet
> Bag of "Potatoes O Brian"
> 1/2 pound of bacon diced up…
> Onions, and carrot dices
> Fry until Bacon is browned…add a bottle of Guinness Stout….and simmer awhile
> 
> Serve in a bowl with gravy….Lunch is served..
> 
> - bandit571


Open the door I know you can hear me banging on it.

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ron if you gave him one of those 3 raw hides will it keep him quiet all day? Gunny what s with the hi vis vest so you guys were an easier target?
> 
> - corelz125


BS safety rules. I embraced it and added purple camo cargo pants and pink shirt.


----------



## moke

Topa told me that Rum was quite caloric….so I checked into it..it is one of the most caloric at 65 calories a shot. I really didn't think that was all that bad….except I had 650 calories worth….I am a little Keppish today.

Also in Iowa if you are driving that Buick you are driving at least 10 mph UNDER the posted limit….


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron if you gave him one of those 3 raw hides will it keep him quiet all day?
> 
> - corelz125


Raw Hide would keep him quiet for about 12 minutes. Rawhide eaten. Then he gets sick and tosses it. Made a coursing device for him to chase, to tire him out, no interest. Chases squirrels, rabbits, neighbors cats though. The raw hides don't work on the coursing devices corners. 
He is not ours, we did not train him. Training suspect, he did have some early training classes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Big skillet
> Bag of "Potatoes O Brian"
> 1/2 pound of bacon diced up…
> Onions, and carrot dices
> Fry until Bacon is browned…add a bottle of Guinness Stout….and simmer awhile
> 
> Serve in a bowl with gravy….Lunch is served..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> *Open the door I know you can hear me banging on it.*
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Gunny- Did he let you in?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Tips and tricks with the "Blue Tape"










*"I Bet You Don't Know At Least ONE Of These Blue Tape Tricks"*


----------



## 987Ron

I prefer the green tape. Wrap it on the handles and other parts of my old Delta, Bosch and other tools and now I have Festool tools. Cheaper too.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I prefer the green tape. Wrap it on the handles and other parts of my old Delta, Bosch and other tools and now I have Festool tools. Cheaper too.
> 
> - 987Ron


You gotta cut the letters out.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Big skillet
> Bag of "Potatoes O Brian"
> 1/2 pound of bacon diced up…
> Onions, and carrot dices
> Fry until Bacon is browned…add a bottle of Guinness Stout….and simmer awhile
> 
> Serve in a bowl with gravy….Lunch is served..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> *Open the door I know you can hear me banging on it.*
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Gunny- Did he let you in?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


He sent me a text, said he was in bathroom. That was couple hours ago. Maybe he fell in?


----------



## pottz

> Ron if you gave him one of those 3 raw hides will it keep him quiet all day? Gunny what s with the hi vis vest so you guys were an easier target?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> BS safety rules. I embraced it and added purple camo cargo pants and pink shirt.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


well you are the king of color gunny.


----------



## 987Ron

> I prefer the green tape. Wrap it on the handles and other parts of my old Delta, Bosch and other tools and now I have Festool tools. Cheaper too.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> You gotta cut the letters out.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Felt tip pen to mark the letters, faster, easier and just as real.


----------



## pottz

> Big skillet
> Bag of "Potatoes O Brian"
> 1/2 pound of bacon diced up…
> Onions, and carrot dices
> Fry until Bacon is browned…add a bottle of Guinness Stout….and simmer awhile
> 
> Serve in a bowl with gravy….Lunch is served..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> *Open the door I know you can hear me banging on it.*
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Gunny- Did he let you in?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> He sent me a text, said he was in bathroom. That was couple hours ago. Maybe he fell in?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


actually i got there first,while we were eating he had some guns and roses cranked up and we couldn't hear the door.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Big skillet
> Bag of "Potatoes O Brian"
> 1/2 pound of bacon diced up…
> Onions, and carrot dices
> Fry until Bacon is browned…add a bottle of* Guinness Stout.*...and simmer awhile
> 
> Serve in a bowl with gravy….Lunch is served..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> *Open the door I know you can hear me banging on it.*
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Gunny- Did he let you in?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> He sent me a text, said he was in bathroom. That was couple hours ago. Maybe he fell in?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Gunny- Mabe he thought that you were going to try and sell him that 1993 Buick you can be very persuasive…


----------



## pottz

i see last nights review of the boxes is gone,he said he had flagged it to be removed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Tips and tricks with the "Blue Tape"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I Bet You Don t Know At Least ONE Of These Blue Tape Tricks"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm switcing for black electrical tape ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa told me that Rum was quite caloric….so I checked into it..it is one of the most caloric at 65 calories a shot. I really didn t think that was all that bad….except I had 650 calories worth….I am a little Keppish today.
> 
> Also in Iowa if you are driving that Buick you are driving at least 10 mph UNDER the posted limit….
> 
> - moke


Just walk an extra mile and you'll be fine ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This little drummer girl should make our day

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0?ui=2&ik=05f6589714&attid=0.1&permmsgid=msg-f:1694143063897530897&th=1782ce24024de211&view=att&disp=safe


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny- Mabe he thought that you were going to try and sell him that 1993 Buick you can be very persuasive…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I prefer Purple. More Regal.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Off to the shop for a few hours of making sawdust and putting polyurethane on some OSB.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Dinner tonight in about 3 hours


----------



## pottz

> Dinner tonight in about 3 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the brisket sounds good too bad you dont have anything worthy to drink with it?


----------



## corelz125

DW has been keeping the coors lights flowing lately.

I'm posting a review here too.


----------



## bandit571

Lid has been rough shaped..









Drawer is in the clamps, waiting on glue to cure/dry..









One side of the drawer, had the dado for the back on the wrong face,,,,had to go back and make a new side, from scratch….grrrr….I think I earned me Guinness for today…

And..no..I did not flush the wrong pile….


----------



## pottz

> DW has been keeping the coors lights flowing lately.
> 
> I m posting a review here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


can we get some more pic's showing different sides? what was the quality of the cardboard and how well were they sealed?


----------



## bandit571

What..no shipping labels?

Can't you just "feel" the quality?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Lid has been rough shaped..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One side of the drawer, had the dado for the back on the wrong face,,,,had to go back and make a new side, from scratch….grrrr….I think I earned me Guinness for today…
> 
> And..no..I did not flush the wrong pile….
> 
> - bandit571


Looks pretty good from here. I wouldn't call it rough shape ;-))))))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


Could get some smuggled Corona from across the border ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* No Skedaddle reports lately. Here is one about the chity clownsil efforts to destroy sanity. A couple bought a condo under construction but sold it before it was completed due to drugs.

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/politics/seattle-has-been-defunding-the-police-exactly-backward/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TSA_031321232808+Seattle+has+been+defunding+the+police+exactly+backward+Westneat_3_13_2021&utm_term=Active%20subscriber#comments


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Dinner tonight in about 3 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> the brisket sounds good too bad you dont have anything worthy to drink with it?
> 
> - pottz


Dude I could offer you some wine… but it won't be there until you 10:30 seating…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *DW* No Skedaddle reports lately. Here is one about the chity clownsil efforts to destroy sanity. A couple bought a condo under construction but sold it before it was completed due to drugs.
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/politics/seattle-has-been-defunding-the-police-exactly-backward/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TSA_031321232808+Seattle+has+been+defunding+the+police+exactly+backward+Westneat_3_13_2021&utm_term=Active%20subscriber#comments
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 thanks…

You are the watchman on the wall- I hope others will read the attached link.

Also, I like and will use the word " Skedaddle" for my opening skedaddle topic.

Top Max- Skedaddle is now a Top Max word. I really enjoy your posts…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Lid has been rough shaped..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One side of the drawer, had the dado for the back on the wrong face,,,,had to go back and make a new side, from scratch….grrrr….I think I earned me Guinness for today…
> 
> And..no..I did not flush the wrong pile….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Looks pretty good from here. I wouldn t call it rough shape ;-))))))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 I love your progress and pictures.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Made some placards for my toolbox. Used magnetic sheets and some plastic cover I had. Printed with the computer on regular paper.


----------



## bandit571

Daylight saving time again, here in Ohio…loose an hour's sleep. At least the clock in the SUV Chevy will be correct…

"Spring forward, Fall back" I guess is how it goes..


----------



## bandit571

Had seconds on the Bacon & Potatoes O'Brian…..burp….along with the Guinness that I earned today…was cussing enough to make even Gunny blush, today…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Had seconds on the Bacon & Potatoes O Brian…..burp….along with the Guinness that I earned today…was cussing enough to make even Gunny blush, today…
> 
> - bandit571


You know you gotta work at that right? A single afternoon might be a warm up, maybe…

LOL


----------



## pottz

> Had seconds on the Bacon & Potatoes O Brian…..burp….along with the Guinness that I earned today…was cussing enough to make even Gunny blush, today…
> 
> - bandit571


make gunny blush? you potty mouth!!! hey what are we playin tonight,crank it up whatever you got.


----------



## pottz

well today i finally got the urn to my buddies widow,went ok not too many tears,she loved it and my anxiety level is now back to normal.ahhhhhhh.


----------



## bandit571

Lets see…Guns & Roses…..maybe some Def Leppard…...finish off with some Tommy James (Mony Mony)....or maybe Jefferson Airplane, " Live at the Fillmore East, 1969"....."Volunteers", "Uncle Sam Blues"

"Uncle Sam ain't no woman..but he sure can take your man.."

I think that will do for tonight….Black Sabbath ( Ozzie? Dio?) tomorrow night ( War Pigs, anyone?)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> well today i finally got the urn to my buddies widow,went ok not too many tears,she loved it and my anxiety level is now back to normal.ahhhhhhh.
> 
> - pottz


A beautiful tribute. Nice work, know it was tough.


----------



## pottz

> Lets see…Guns & Roses…..maybe some Def Leppard…...finish off with some Tommy James (Mony Mony)....or maybe Jefferson Airplane, " Live at the Fillmore East, 1969"....."Volunteers", "Uncle Sam Blues"
> 
> "Uncle Sam ain t no woman..but he sure can take your man.."
> 
> I think that will do for tonight….Black Sabbath ( Ozzie? Dio?) tomorrow night ( War Pigs, anyone?)
> 
> - bandit571


i say lets get the airplane flyin bandit?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *DW* No Skedaddle reports lately. Here is one about the chity clownsil efforts to destroy sanity. A couple bought a condo under construction but sold it before it was completed due to drugs.
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/politics/seattle-has-been-defunding-the-police-exactly-backward/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TSA_031321232808+Seattle+has+been+defunding+the+police+exactly+backward+Westneat_3_13_2021&utm_term=Active%20subscriber#comments
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 thanks…
> 
> You are the watchman on the wall- I hope others will read the attached link.
> 
> Also, I like and will use the word " Skedaddle" for my opening skedaddle topic.
> 
> Top Max- Skedaddle is now a Top Max word. I really enjoy your posts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks, I like " Skedaddle" too. Mom used to use it when we were in the way. " Skedaddle" is appropriate to use in the future. Too many remember what a nice place Seattle was they will have a warning and might not be so disappointed if they visit.


----------



## pottz

> well today i finally got the urn to my buddies widow,went ok not too many tears,she loved it and my anxiety level is now back to normal.ahhhhhhh.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> A beautiful tribute. Nice work, know it was tough.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah and im glad it's over,it was a good closure for me too.


----------



## bandit571

Tuesday, I go to see a cardio doctor, about installing a Watchman in my heart….so I can get off these bloodthinners..

Which means at a 2 week vacation from going to the shop….while the hole in me leg heals up…includes driving…

Will advise when I get to go have it done…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Top Max hit the 1000 mark for us. NICE!!


----------



## pottz

hey i just realized we passed #1000 with topa's post.here are some stats i looked up earlier.corona crazy took 40 days,show goes on did it in 20 days,gunny's garage just did it in 10!!!! one problem though the show got shut down a lot faster than cc so i hope that trend doesn't follow us? lets stay clean boys….........oh god were doomed! lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NEW GAME..*. Corelz sent us boxes that were not opened (see below) Now you can guess what each person got.

For instance the Pottz box has a partial return label, from the guy, last night that was shut down with the help from Pottz and others…










*I don't know what is the boxes, take a guess and when Corelz opens them we will find out what we got!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey i just realized we passed #1000 with topa s post.here are some stats i looked up earlier.corona crazy took 40 days,show goes on did it in 20 days,gunny s garage just did it in 10!!!! *one problem though the show got shut down a lot faster than cc so i hope that trend doesn t follow us? lets stay clean boys….........oh god were doomed! lol.
> *
> - pottz


*Then stop posting and encouraging *"borderline"* jokes…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Tuesday, I go to see a cardio doctor, about installing a Watchman in my heart….so I can get off these bloodthinners..
> 
> Which means at a 2 week vacation from going to the shop….while the hole in me leg heals up…includes driving…
> 
> Will advise when I get to go have it done…
> 
> - bandit571


*Prayers to you- keep us posted…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *NEW GAME..*. Corelz sent us boxes that were not opened (see below) Now you can guess what each person got.
> 
> For instance the Pottz box has a partial return label, from the guy, last night that was shut down with the help from Pottz and others…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don t know what is the boxes, take a guess and when Corelz opens them we will find out what we got!*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I didn't even notice the count lately. I'll open my top box and see what the 1K Award is ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My helper Jacob is home this evening helping with his Dad get some boards sanded. Not knowing I had shown Jacob how to use the sander his Dad went through the process and such. Very safety minded he is. Jacob sends me text of the mess Mr safety as he put it caused. Seems he had the lock on the trigger and plugged the unit in. Went across the board and launched into the laundry room door.

OOPS.


----------



## pottz

> hey i just realized we passed #1000 with topa s post.here are some stats i looked up earlier.corona crazy took 40 days,show goes on did it in 20 days,gunny s garage just did it in 10!!!! *one problem though the show got shut down a lot faster than cc so i hope that trend doesn t follow us? lets stay clean boys….........oh god were doomed! lol.
> *
> - pottz
> 
> *Then stop posting and encouraging *"borderline"* jokes…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


we cant help it dw,were bad boys! why do you think we have the hottest thread on lj's and it just keeps getting hotter.hey you wanna make an omlet ya gotta break some eggs!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max yes as a kid I remember "Skedaddle" as you described… I like information and I looked up "Skedaddle"...

And like the society the is happens in the NW also snakes its way into the "Net" and society… I found a very popular meme- Skedaddle










But- on the net, there are so many decadent memes using this character. I say that we use "Skedaddle" with your meme.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* "Shidaddle" may be a more accurate terminology ;-)

This is a couple days old: https://nypost.com/2021/03/11/california-proposes-curriculum-on-aztec-gods/

Tezkatlipoka pronounces just like I expected. Not sure about an Aztec accent ;-))
https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf=ALeKk02jTXsl6dbj4Z9EcfR3TBt81UjJOQ%3A1615689999731&source=hp&ei=D3lNYMu8KZDf-gTd1YuQCQ&iflsig=AINFCbYAAAAAYE2HH8L408y89a1LaZlrYaNKT4QSjpVJ&q=tezcatlipoca+pronunciation&oq=Tezkatlipoka&gs_lcp=Cgdnd3Mtd2l6EAEYAzIHCAAQsQMQCjIECAAQCjIECAAQCjIECAAQCjIECAAQCjIECC4QCjIECAAQCjIECAAQCjIECAAQCjIECAAQClCjFVijFWDdOmgAcAB4AIABcogBcpIBAzAuMZgBAKABAqABAaoBB2d3cy13aXo&sclient=gws-wiz
Worshipping a god celebrating human sacrifice may not be appropriate in CA, but is should be in Shidaddle and here in Auburn. The mayor is a former Boeing financial manager. They were ignoring safety standards that would sacrifice 346 for financial purposes while she was still there. Her Myopic Financial Focus Policy does the same thing to the citizens in this chity. A couple years ago I spoke to a young man in customer service about the deterioration of customer concerns, lack of service, and Myopic Financial Focus. He said it will not change. I asked why not. He told me he just finished his MBA and that is what they teach in college now ;-( Hopefully, we will get full honors like the Aztecs did. . 
https://nypost.com/2020/12/12/tower-of-human-skulls-built-by-aztecs-found-in-mexico-city/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey i just realized we passed #1000 with topa s post.here are some stats i looked up earlier.corona crazy took 40 days,show goes on did it in 20 days,gunny s garage just did it in 10!!!! *one problem though the show got shut down a lot faster than cc so i hope that trend doesn t follow us? lets stay clean boys….........oh god were doomed! lol.
> *
> - pottz
> 
> *Then stop posting and encouraging *"borderline"* jokes…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> we cant help it dw,were bad boys!* why do you think we have the hottest thread on lj s* and it just keeps getting hotter.hey *you wanna make an omlet ya gotta break some eggs!*
> 
> - pottz


 
why do you think we have the hottest thread on lj s* It is because we have experienced Crickets admonition, and have kept it in the going faster and stronger with the G rating posts. I will concede if you think that joke posted earlier- could be told in a schoolhouse or family table? and you encourage it.
*
*

Love you brother, we are on our 3rd…

*you wanna make an omlet ya gotta break some eggs!*









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humpty_Dumpty


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *DW* "Shidaddle" may be a more accurate terminology ;-)
> 
> This is a couple days old: https://nypost.com/2021/03/11/california-proposes-curriculum-on-aztec-gods/
> 
> Tezkatlipoka pronounces just like I expected. Not sure about an Aztec accent ;-))
> https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf=ALeKk02jTXsl6dbj4Z9EcfR3TBt81UjJOQ%3A1615689999731&source=hp&ei=D3lNYMu8KZDf-gTd1YuQCQ&iflsig=AINFCbYAAAAAYE2HH8L408y89a1LaZlrYaNKT4QSjpVJ&q=tezcatlipoca+pronunciation&oq=Tezkatlipoka&gs_lcp=Cgdnd3Mtd2l6EAEYAzIHCAAQsQMQCjIECAAQCjIECAAQCjIECAAQCjIECAAQCjIECC4QCjIECAAQCjIECAAQCjIECAAQCjIECAAQClCjFVijFWDdOmgAcAB4AIABcogBcpIBAzAuMZgBAKABAqABAaoBB2d3cy13aXo&sclient=gws-wiz
> Worshipping a god celebrating human sacrifice may not be appropriate in CA, but is should be in Shidaddle and here in Auburn. The mayor is a former Boeing financial manager. They were ignoring safety standards that would sacrifice 346 for financial purposes while she was still there. Her Myopic Financial Focus Policy does the same thing to the citizens in this chity. A couple years ago I spoke to a young man in customer service about the deterioration of customer concerns, lack of service, and Myopic Financial Focus. He said it will not change. I asked why not. He told me he just finished his MBA and that is what they teach in college now ;-( Hopefully, we will get full honors like the Aztecs did. .
> https://nypost.com/2020/12/12/tower-of-human-skulls-built-by-aztecs-found-in-mexico-city/
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 and I hope that others look at the links because the last one is where they may be going…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Interesting read, have studied those ruins and others over the years. Even found some while in South America on shall we say "government business". Interesting how Egyptian and South American have many similarities.


----------



## pottz

> hey i just realized we passed #1000 with topa s post.here are some stats i looked up earlier.corona crazy took 40 days,show goes on did it in 20 days,gunny s garage just did it in 10!!!! *one problem though the show got shut down a lot faster than cc so i hope that trend doesn t follow us? lets stay clean boys….........oh god were doomed! lol.
> *
> - pottz
> 
> *Then stop posting and encouraging *"borderline"* jokes…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> we cant help it dw,were bad boys!* why do you think we have the hottest thread on lj s* and it just keeps getting hotter.hey *you wanna make an omlet ya gotta break some eggs!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> why do you think we have the hottest thread on lj s* It is because we have experienced Crickets admonition, and have kept it in the going faster and stronger with the G rating posts. I will concede if you think that joke posted earlier- could be told in a schoolhouse or family table? and you encourage it.
> *
> *
> 
> Love you brother, we are on our 3rd…
> 
> *you wanna make an omlet ya gotta break some eggs!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humpty_Dumpty
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


what joke dw? there are a few here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- let this guy be an example… remember at the "Show" and all those beautiful Ukraine women…

*TODAY- Gunny's Garage is a success and remember

G IS FOR GUNNY*


> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## RichT

> - Desert_Woodworker


I got the biggest box!!! Thanks, DW.


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I got the biggest box!!! Thanks, DW.
> 
> - Rich


figures dw's pet…....;-)


----------



## corelz125

Just proves were unstoppable and only get stronger. There has been a lot of LJ members in and out of here. Don't think many other threads are comparable. Maybe you got a cyclone dust collector in the Rich


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I got the biggest box!!! Thanks, DW.
> 
> - Rich


We go way back my friend


----------



## pottz

> Just proves were unstoppable and only get stronger. There has been a lot of LJ members in and out of here. Don t think many other threads are comparable.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah and if this was the cold war all the nukes are targeting us!!! and we all know who won the cold war boys!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I got the biggest box!!! Thanks, DW.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> figures dw s pet…....;-)
> 
> - pottz


Open the box and learn to trust DW… only you will know and share…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just proves were unstoppable and only get stronger. There has been a lot of LJ members in and out of here. Don t think many other threads are comparable. Maybe you got a cyclone dust collector in the Rich
> 
> - corelz125


*
Dire wolf did it by himself*


----------



## RichT

> figures dw s pet…....;-)
> 
> - pottz


Nah, just good buddies who love woodworking. Same as you and me, pottz.


----------



## pottz

> figures dw s pet…....;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nah, just good buddies who love woodworking. Same a you and me, pottz.
> 
> - Rich


ha ha so what did you get ? sometimes the best things come in the smallest boxes!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I got the biggest box!!! Thanks, DW.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## pottz

im hoping there's a shaper origin in mine?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Looking forward to hearing what is in Pottz's box, notice the lettering? he hasn't opened it?

Could it be something personal from his Duck?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I got the biggest box!!! Thanks, DW.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


OMG Gunny fret not you are in my will or your cats are…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## RichT

You remember this post. Well Woodcraft started carrying the gallon size. I'm trying it out now.

I plan to post a review, but I lost the box it came in. I hope that's not a problem.


----------



## pottz

gunny your on fire tonight?


----------



## pottz

> You remember this post. Well Woodcraft started carrying the gallon size. I'm trying it out now.
> 
> I plan to post a review, but I lost the box it came in. I hope that's not a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


did you learn nothing from last nights review meltdown,really rich,no box!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- + 1 good one


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> You remember this post. Well Woodcraft started carrying the gallon size. I'm trying it out now.
> 
> I plan to post a review, but I lost the box it came in. I hope that's not a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Come on, at least tape the receipt to it, or use a marker and date it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Rich
> 
> Come on, at least tape the receipt to it, or use a marker and date it.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## RichT

> did you learn nothing from last nights review meltdown,really rich,no box!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


You guys are just a bunch of trolls. I'm taking my Titebond and leaving. Later.

Sound familiar?


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


live and learn man!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> did you learn nothing from last nights review meltdown,really rich,no box!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You guys are just a bunch of trolls. I m taking my Titebond and leaving. Later.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> - Rich


+ this what we love about you…


----------



## pottz

ya ever been tased gunny.i know cops do it as part of training?


----------



## pottz

> did you learn nothing from last nights review meltdown,really rich,no box!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You guys are just a bunch of trolls. I m taking my Titebond and leaving. Later.
> 
> Sound familiar?
> 
> - Rich


yes and proud.lol.


----------



## pottz

i think it's time for some good port to enjoy by the fire.yall are welcome too join me? gunny i dont mind if you want too have a cigar.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ya ever been tased gunny.i know cops do it as part of training?
> 
> - pottz


Nope, 
1. I obey the law, 
2. If they tell me to stop, I stop

imagine that?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Also don't do stupid things like drive around with no exhaust on my car, radio blaring at 3 am in the morning.

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i think it s time for some good port to enjoy by the fire.yall are welcome too join me? gunny i dont mind if you want too have a cigar.
> 
> - pottz


SURE, have plenty in stock.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete did you catch it Rich


----------



## RichT

> 2. If they tell me to stop, I stop
> 
> imagine that?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I got pulled over for speeding. Following the advice of a police detective friend of mine, I held both hands out the window as the officer approached. He loved it.

When you get a warning instead of a ticket from a motorcycle cop, you've done something right.


----------



## pottz

> i think it s time for some good port to enjoy by the fire.yall are welcome too join me? gunny i dont mind if you want too have a cigar.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> SURE, have plenty in stock.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


all right front gate is unlocked cmon in ! please announce yourself though i am "with protection" and i dont mean condems-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I was once asked what my ratings were for weapons in a courtroom. I explained Expert with a Rifle, Pistol, Grenade Launcher etc etc etc.

Defense attorney asks me what does that mean. I sat there for a moment trying to think of a witty comeback that wouldn't get me in trouble. He was annoyed so he asked again what does that mean.

My answer:

My expertise with the weapons listed is such that if you run really fast and I shoot at you, you will die tired.

Courtroom exploded in laughter, except the moron that asked the stupid question.

I was dismissed from Jury Duty.

LOL


----------



## pottz

> 2. If they tell me to stop, I stop
> 
> imagine that?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I got pulled over for speeding. Following the advice of a police detective friend of mine, I held both hands out the window as the officer approached. He loved it.
> 
> When you get a warning instead of a ticket from a motorcycle cop, you ve done something right.
> 
> - Rich


i had a dui about 38 years ago, when the cop put me in the front seat with him i said yes sir so many times he finally said ,larry shut up.and i did!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> all right front gate is unlocked cmon in ! please announce yourself though i am "with protection" and i dont mean condems-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Guy at the door wants to know a password, he looks kinda goofy.


----------



## RichT

> I sat there for a moment trying to think of a witty comeback that wouldn t get me in trouble.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Back in the '80s I was working for a defense contractor. One day my boss came over and told me that a DISCO investigator wanted to speak with me. As we walked down the hall, I did what I do when I'm nervous. I cracked a joke.

I said, "just to be clear, I don't know anyone named Walker." My boss laughed. The investigator laughed. It turned out a guy I used to work with had listed me as a reference for his security clearance.

Later that day, the operations manager called me in and told me I was one lucky guy. DISCO doesn't like humor.


----------



## pottz

> all right front gate is unlocked cmon in ! please announce yourself though i am "with protection" and i dont mean condems-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Guy at the door wants to know a password, he looks kinda goofy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


he's fine gunny,a relative out of work,tryin too help him out,you know what i mean.hey im out of port so enjoying a nice muscat instead.but hey ive got some good whiskeys to wet your wistle.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Back in the 80s I was working for a defense contractor. One day my boss came over and told me that a DISCO investigator wanted to speak with me. As we walked down the hall, I did what I do when I m nervous. I cracked a joke.
> 
> I said, "just to be clear, I don t know anyone named Walker." My boss laughed. The investigator laughed. It turned out a guy I used to work with had listed me as a reference for his security clearance.
> 
> Later that day, the operations manager called me in and told me I was one lucky guy. DISCO doesn t like humor.
> 
> - Rich


Yeah I have dealt with those people before. Reminds me of Dragnet, just the facts…


----------



## pottz

> Back in the 80s I was working for a defense contractor. One day my boss came over and told me that a DISCO investigator wanted to speak with me. As we walked down the hall, I did what I do when I m nervous. I cracked a joke.
> 
> I said, "just to be clear, I don t know anyone named Walker." My boss laughed. The investigator laughed. It turned out a guy I used to work with had listed me as a reference for his security clearance.
> 
> Later that day, the operations manager called me in and told me I was one lucky guy. DISCO doesn t like humor.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Yeah I have dealt with those people before. Reminds me of Dragnet, just the facts…
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


john trivalto seemed pretty humorous too me? am i missing something guys?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Made some placards for my toolbox. Used magnetic sheets and some plastic cover I had. Printed with the computer on regular paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Lot to wade through so I'll just pick on this one…
Love your organisation and the alzheimer's reminder, however, the first two trays stuck out like *duck's eggs*...


How the hell is *Allen* gonna get into his house.
What you got against *drivers*.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I got the biggest box!!! Thanks, DW.
> 
> - Rich


Yeah, and I got no box, eventhough I have been here since the very beginning!!! And contribute a fair amount of words that nobody wants to read.

Thanks DW, much respect.

I wont forget that a dog was given my box.

It is ok, because I dont like the smell of cardboard boxes; you cant box me in; I dont fit in a box; and I have always taken pride in my keen ability to think outside the box.

Oh, and did I mention, I make Boxes.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A New Jersey Legend, down for the count.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Interesting read, have studied those ruins and others over the years. Even found some while in South America on shall we say "government business". Interesting how Egyptian and South American have many similarities.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Yeah, ya got to wonder if the aliens were coordinating them. Why were they all building pyramids around the world?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I sat there for a moment trying to think of a witty comeback that wouldn t get me in trouble.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Back in the 80s I was working for a defense contractor. One day my boss came over and told me that a DISCO investigator wanted to speak with me. As we walked down the hall, I did what I do when I m nervous. I cracked a joke.
> 
> I said, "just to be clear, I don t know anyone named Walker." My boss laughed. The investigator laughed. It turned out a guy I used to work with had listed me as a reference for his security clearance.
> 
> Later that day, the operations manager called me in and told me I was one lucky guy. DISCO doesn t like humor.
> 
> - Rich


I had a contract at Boeing Feild that had to be finished by Jan 1. I was a bit behind and put in for a security clearance for a guy that was going to become my business partner. The clearance didn't get through the system. When he was at the gate they called and I said it was ok to let him in. They did. I couldn't believe it. Air Force 1 was in for repairs on the field. There was some kind of high-tech military plane in the hanger I was working on. Bet that would not happen today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A New Jersey Legend, down for the count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That is the pits ;-( RIP.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WOW Post 1000 at 6:25 PM and 1065 at 1:23 AM


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Word on the street is the Russians and Chinese are coordinating efforts to build a permanent Station on the Moon. Their biggest hurdle currently is how to prevent the rocket boosters from melting the cheesy crust of the Moon so all the gooey cheesey insides dont leak out into Space.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

They could ask the man in the moon.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Nice bunch of various streams of thought last night.

Gunny remember MAD magazine, it had a section from time to time "Snappy answers to stupid questions"

Congratulations on 1000. Cumulative total? 12 - 13k?

It was great seeing my cousins, nieces and nephews yesterday. a lot of exposure. Scheduled rapid test Tuesday am.

I was great drinking scotch w my bro- I made him drink the Red, I the Black (because I bought it) ha!

Eastern Daylight savings time. Instead of 4am I sleep in like a normal person 5am.

I have to check the updates on the box review. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## RichT

> Yeah, and I got no box, eventhough I have been here since the very beginning!!! And contribute a fair amount of words that nobody wants to read.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I'm sure it was a deliberate omission out of respect for your work. Anyone who builds boxes like yours should not be insulted by being placed in a cardboard box.

For the record, I read your posts and find them interesting.


----------



## corelz125

Was a busy Saturday night in here. I thought there was enough boxes for everyone but apparently DW left you off the list Brian. When I opened my box I thought I got a new festool grinder but just ended up with a hand full of green paint.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- I understand your disappointment, but you were not forgotten… but yours due to your living overseas I had to ship them by sea, a slight delay- they are here at the shore waiting for you to pick up.

Yes, that's correct you got 3 gifts…


----------



## 987Ron

Being relatively new participant with this group, not having my own box is what it should be. Just being part of this is the real gift.

Clocks and watches all reset. Isn't Arizona the state that does not observe DST. DW gets off easy. Not fair.


----------



## RichT

I subscribe to emails about local estate sales. I'm always holding out hope of finding that gem we dream of, like a Stanley 45 complete set in the box in mint condition for $5.

This popped up today.










Weird, huh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron yours is in the with the box marked "others"...* Fret not it won't be golfballs and that bottle of Guinness Stout is for Bandit.

Duck is getting his package late due to logistics to AU -

Rich- I love that cowboy- how much $$$ do they want for it?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I subscribe to emails about local estate sales. I m always holding out hope of finding that gem we dream of, like a Stanley 45 complete set in the box in mint condition for $5.
> 
> This popped up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, huh?
> 
> - Rich


Imagine seeing that drunk.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Word on the street is the Russians and Chinese are coordinating efforts to build a permanent Station on the Moon. Their biggest hurdle currently is how to prevent the rocket boosters from melting the cheesy crust of the Moon so all the gooey cheesey insides dont leak out into Space.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Lot to wade through so I ll just pick on this one…
> Love your organisation and the alzheimer s reminder, however, the first two trays stuck out like *duck s eggs*...
> 
> 
> How the hell is *Allen* gonna get into his house.
> What you got against *drivers*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


When he forgets his keys I have spares.

LOL


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Bravo! That was a very tactful retort. You are pretty good at that, Mister.

I had a whole passive-aggressive thing ready to deploy, with poison-tipped arrows too. Glad I get to save them for another day.

Cheers.



> Brian- I understand your disappointment, but you were not forgotten… but yours due to your living overseas I had to ship them by sea, a slight delay- they are here at the shore waiting for you to pick up.
> 
> Yes, that s correct you got 3 gifts…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## 987Ron

Advice for you young guys from a grumpy old woodworker. 
Stock up on bandaides and paper towels. Get a comfortable chair (not a stool) in the shop.
What use to be a bump on the back of the hand or arm is now a purple bruise and it bleeds. 
When the hip/back starts to hurt a nice chair for a rest. 
Cursing doesn't help.
Back to the shop.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Re: Daylight Savings Time.

The EU government just passed a measure to suspend D.S.T., but added that individual Countries can decide for themselves whether to continue setting the time back and forth as they wish.

Like things arent confusing enough already.

And Ron, I agree, cursing doesnt help at all. I favor throwing stuff against other stuff.


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I got the biggest box!!! Thanks, DW.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Yeah, and I got no box, eventhough I have been here since the very beginning!!! And contribute a fair amount of words that nobody wants to read.
> 
> Thanks DW, much respect.
> 
> I wont forget that a dog was given my box.
> 
> It is ok, because I dont like the smell of cardboard boxes; you cant box me in; I dont fit in a box; and I have always taken pride in my keen ability to think outside the box.
> 
> Oh, and did I mention, I make Boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


i guess your "other members" brian? it's ok mine was full of sawdust!


----------



## corelz125

That cowboy table is hilarious. Would be funny putting it in the house without anyone knowing and let them walk in one night with the lights off.


----------



## pottz

> I subscribe to emails about local estate sales. I m always holding out hope of finding that gem we dream of, like a Stanley 45 complete set in the box in mint condition for $5.
> 
> This popped up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird, huh?
> 
> - Rich


i hope you snapped that up rich,they dont come around often!


----------



## RichT

> Imagine seeing that drunk.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Or on acid.

Should I try to do some more. Twenty-five or six-two-four.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> i guess your "other members" brian? it s ok *mine was full of sawdust!*
> 
> - pottz


Not just ordinary sawdust but Medex (MDF) my favorite…


----------



## pottz

> Re: Daylight Savings Time.
> 
> The EU government just passed a measure to suspend D.S.T., but added that individual Countries can decide for themselves whether to continue setting the time back and forth as they wish.
> 
> Like things arent confusing enough already.
> 
> And Ron, I agree, cursing doesnt help at all. I favor throwing stuff against other stuff.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


we voted two years ago in california to keep it year round,still waiting.and they wonder why people dont bother to vote anymore.


----------



## bandit571

> Imagine seeing that drunk.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Or on acid.
> 
> Should I try to do some more. Twenty-five or six-two-four.
> 
> - Rich


"Ooooh, that smell, can't you smell that smell"....or maybe…"The Needle & The Spoon"?

"Whiskey Bottle, Brand new car….Oak tree you're in my way"


----------



## RichT

> "Whiskey Bottle, Brand new car….Oak tree you re in my way"
> 
> - bandit571


Great song, Bandit. I bought that album when it still had the band in flames on the cover. After the plane crash, they re-released it with the band against a plain black background.

"I never thought you'd be a junkie because heroin is so passe."

Probably not a lot of Dandy Warhols fans out there though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Re: Daylight Savings Time.
> 
> The EU government just passed a measure to suspend D.S.T., but added that individual Countries can decide for themselves whether to continue setting the time back and forth as they wish.
> 
> Like things arent confusing enough already.
> 
> And Ron, I agree, cursing doesnt help at all. I favor throwing stuff against other stuff.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> we voted two years ago in california to keep it year round,still waiting.and they wonder why people dont bother to vote anymore.
> 
> - pottz


We did too. Congress has to approve it.


----------



## pottz

just posted a new turning project,check if your bored.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That cowboy table is hilarious. Would be funny putting it in the house without anyone knowing and let them walk in one night with the lights off.
> 
> - corelz125


If he had a gun in his hand I'm sure they would be popular for crime control here.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

LOL !



> i guess your "other members" brian? it s ok mine was full of sawdust!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I was lookin at some photos of the oldest olive tree in Spain, and wondered what the oldest tree in the World is.

This is the Methusaleh tree in California, a bristlecone pine, at 5000+ years old.









This another type of pine in Sweden, at 9000+ years old.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> just posted a new turning project,check if your bored.
> 
> - pottz


Checked and commented. Will post mine tomorrow.


----------



## pottz

> just posted a new turning project,check if your bored.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Checked and commented. Will post mine tomorrow.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


great cant wait to see what ya got.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

All done with errands time for some work.


----------



## bandit571

Letting this mess dry overnight….


















And see how the stain dries….before I see about any varnish….


----------



## 987Ron

Looks pretty good for a "mess". Nice.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Had to come in while some projects dry in finishing room. Next project is continuing to label toolbox. Top part is done, working on lower half now.


----------



## pottz

man i cant believe it one day later and a hundred posts.we talk too much i guess, or me? lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Advice for you young guys from a grumpy old woodworker.
> Stock up on bandaides and paper towels. Get a comfortable chair (not a stool) in the shop.
> What use to be a bump on the back of the hand or arm is now a purple bruise and it bleeds.
> When the hip/back starts to hurt a nice chair for a rest.
> Cursing doesn t help.
> Back to the shop.
> 
> - 987Ron


*
Accepting "old man shin" - one bump scarred for a month…*










*Acceptance is the best remedy…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> LOL !
> 
> i guess your "other members" brian? it s ok mine was full of sawdust!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I'm afraid to open it. Might be a propane tank ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Letting this mess dry overnight….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And see how the stain dries….before I see about any varnish….
> 
> - bandit571


Wish my messes turned out like that.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Acceptance is the best remedy…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah I am not posting pictures of battle scars. Some will cry (like my wife) others will wonder WTF and some will outright wonder if I am human or not.

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> man i cant believe it one day later and a hundred posts.we talk too much i guess, or me? lol.
> 
> - pottz


Meh, we are having a good time, sharing funny stories and making jokes. All G rated, we could be causing trouble at the mall???


----------



## corelz125

I m afraid to open it. Might be a propane tank ;-((

- TopamaxSurvivor
[/QUOTE]

Hahaha. Can't escape it Bob.
Rub a little dirt on it DW and get back in the game.

Bandit does 3 loads of laundry and comes out with a blanket chest. I'm 2 weeks into a project and have 3 parts cut.


----------



## pottz

this was sent to me from the duck.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> LOL !
> 
> i guess your "other members" brian? it s ok mine was full of sawdust!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> I m afraid to open it. Might be a propane tank ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 could not have thought otherwise…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- look a little deeper in the box- I went to a lot of trouble to get you those Seattle Antifa and BLM memberships










and I even got you booked to lecture on propane tanks to them, they are looking forward to you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> man i cant believe it one day later and a hundred posts.we talk too much i guess, or me? lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Meh, we are having a good time, sharing funny stories and making jokes. All G rated*, we could be causing trouble at the mall???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight





> (I deleted it the image)
> 
> this was sent to me from the duck.
> 
> - pottz


If that post is G rated then I will stand down to my friend…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- look a little deeper in the box- I went to a lot of trouble to get you those Seattle Antifa and BLM memberships
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I even got you booked to lecture on propane tanks to them, they are looking forward to you…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Oh shoot! ;-( I should have looked. I could have gone up there and broken windows last night. No fun until next weekend ;-((


----------



## pottz

> man i cant believe it one day later and a hundred posts.we talk too much i guess, or me? lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Meh, we are having a good time, sharing funny stories and making jokes. All G rated*, we could be causing trouble at the mall???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> (I deleted it the image)
> 
> this was sent to me from the duck.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> If that post is G rated then I will stand down to my friend…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


then stand down,but ill let you know when too get back up-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 I wish that you would have looked into that box of sawdust earlier I gave you all the videos with you and Corelz interacting at the Corelez Bar and Grill- Gunny I also gave Pottz the Ukrainian staff girls pics that you set up with him.

Corelz- That was custom Festool green paint that you wanted to paint your bathroom with. Did you open with care or did the Dire wolf tear into in?

IMO it is about giving a gift…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Took me some time but got tool box and side tool boxes all labeled.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Also worked on some trays to organize a drawer better. Tired of the cigar boxes which are bit small. Instead made proper sized trays.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

OSB can be edge banded and look decent. Made this clock and thermometer holder for shop.


----------



## pottz

gunny i think we need to do an intervention buddy,your addicted to organization and we need to get you down.it's for the best buddy,trust me? dont trust me im a mess myself-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Took me some time but got tool box and side tool boxes all labeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1

*A place for everything and everything in its place*

Proverbs
What's the meaning of the phrase 'A place for everything and everything in its place'?
The proverbial notion that there should be 'a place for everything and everything in its place' is the idea that everything should have somewhere to be stored and that it should be tidily returned there when not in use.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Happy Pi day,

Pie for everybody!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> gunny i think we need to do an intervention buddy,your addicted to organization and we need to get you down.it s for the best buddy,trust me? dont trust me im a mess myself-lol.
> 
> - pottz


LOL, Method to the madness though. Had several traumatic brain injuries in my career to include a plate. They have begun to show signs of the wear and tear. Nothing critical but memory at the oddest of times is spotty. Doctor suggested color and labeling things to help. They suspect CTE but get this, to* KNOW* it is CTE they require dissecting your brain. Yeah, well I kinda need that to survive ya know.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Happy Pi day,
> 
> Pie for everybody!!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Apple is always nice….


----------



## pottz

> gunny i think we need to do an intervention buddy,your addicted to organization and we need to get you down.it s for the best buddy,trust me? dont trust me im a mess myself-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> LOL, Method to the madness though. Had several traumatic brain injuries in my career to include a plate. They have begun to show signs of the wear and tear. Nothing critical but memory at the oddest of times is spotty. Doctor suggested color and labeling things to help. They suspect CTE but get this, to* KNOW* it is CTE they require dissecting your brain. Yeah, well I kinda need that to survive ya know.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


cmon on marine you cant handle a brain dissection? are you really able to lead gunny's garage? man up!!!! ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Happy Pi day,
> 
> Pie for everybody!!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


meat lovers buddy,with extra meat!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> cmon on marine you cant handle a brain dissection? are you really able to lead gunny s garage? man up!!!! ;-)
> 
> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Happy Pi day,
> 
> Pie for everybody!!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> meat lovers buddy,with extra meat!
> 
> - pottz


LeeRoyMan, you shouldn't have, but thanks!!! Was craving some pizza from home.


----------



## pottz

> Happy Pi day,
> 
> Pie for everybody!!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> meat lovers buddy,with extra meat!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> LeeRoyMan, you shouldn t have, but thanks!!! Was craving some pizza from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i dont think their open gunny? had prime ribeye with baked potatoe and sauteed spinach washed down with a chimmey rock cabernet.just something simple tonight!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Happy Pi day,
> 
> Pie for everybody!!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> LeeRoyMan, you shouldn t have, but thanks!!! Was craving some pizza from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1

I love pizza and food trucks…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny when I awake I look forward to what the Duck has to post, on the cabinet "labels"... Great reply when he responded last time…


----------



## pottz

> Gunny when I awake I look forward to what the Duck has to post, on the cabinet "labels"... Great reply when he responded last time…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the duck is wide awake right now,if he has something too say you know we'll hear it loud and clear!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny when I awake I look forward to what the Duck has to post, on the cabinet "labels"... Great reply when he responded last time…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Always enjoy his posts.


----------



## pottz

> Gunny when I awake I look forward to what the Duck has to post, on the cabinet "labels"... Great reply when he responded last time…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Always enjoy his posts.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ill say he's probably the most misunderstood jock here,but for those that take the the time to get and know him,you wont be dissapointed! thats the problem with online friendships,people judge too quickly,the duck you need too savor like a fine wine,no not that cheap crap he drinks,im talkin fine wine that develops slowly as you sip it.take the time,you'll never look back friends.peace out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gunny when I awake I look forward to what the Duck has to post, on the cabinet "labels"... Great reply when he responded last time…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Always enjoy his posts.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 but what I enjoy better you know how to stand your ground. IMO can a Duck topple a Marine? NO, unless it has bird flu…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ill say he s probably the most misunderstood jock here,but for those that take the the time to get and know him,you wont be dissapointed! thats the problem with online friendships,people judge too quickly,the duck you need too savor like a fine wine,no not that cheap crap he drinks,im talkin fine wine that develops slowly as you sip it.take the time,you ll never look back friends.peace out!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


True. Here's the rub, he has a plethora of knowledge, tooling and skill way beyond many here. Well worth the effort to get to know the guy, or at least read his entire post, have some fine wine or a stiff drink of choice and savor what he is saying. His project to make a drawer for his calipers inspired me to make a tray for mine and locate them in more convenient spot. I will line the tray with foam but not the cut out part. Until his project post I would not have thought about something better. And his was top notch.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny when I awake I look forward to what the Duck has to post, on the cabinet "labels"... Great reply when he responded last time…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Always enjoy his posts.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> +1 but what I enjoy better you know how to stand your ground. IMO can a Duck topple a Marine? NO, unless it has bird flu…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Hey I was honored he chose to pick on one of my projects.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gunny when I awake I look forward to what the Duck has to post, on the cabinet "labels"... Great reply when he responded last time…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Always enjoy his posts.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> +1 but what I enjoy better you know how to stand your ground. IMO can a Duck topple a Marine? NO, unless it has bird flu…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Hey I was honored he chose to pick on one of my projects.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


 Gnight and that is why we are called "Gunny's Garage"


----------



## BurlyBob

Hi all. I'm an occasional visitor here but you all are really busy and I need a little assistance. I've got a Stanley #10 hand plane. I'm looking for a replacement iron. I've checked all the usual online sites with no luck. If any of you come across one please snag it for me. I'd really appreciate it. Much thanks.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Weird, huh?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Imagine *seeing* that drunk.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Imagine *being* that drunk… That's where I wake up often…



> Happy Pi day,
> 
> Pie for everybody!!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> eeRoyMan, you shouldn t have, but thanks!!! Was craving some pizza from home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> +1
> 
> I love pizza and food trucks…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


In the *circle* of life *pie r square* meals while a *2 pie r* fits the boundary of my diet… all that's missing is a casko vino.


----------



## corelz125

Bob a #10 carriage makers plane? There's one on eBay right now. I forgot where but I saw brand new ones sold. There's a lot of banter with the duck but he's a good guy.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, good advise and a "way to tough it out" from me.

Gunny I hope it is not CTE, we just lost Mark Pavlich (fairly certain that is what he had)

I have to really focus on the Ducks posts. MY A.D.D. and all.

Heading back to Fla. today.

Found out my brother bought the food for the repast. I thanked him. Way to go bro. Plus he did all the heavy lifting with my mom.

I have to look up the #10 plane now.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Burlybob

Will a Stanley 90 blade work in a Stanley 10? I checked no it won't.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hi all. I m an occasional visitor here but you all are really busy and I need a little assistance. I ve got a Stanley #10 hand plane. I m looking for a replacement iron. I ve checked all the usual online sites with no luck. If any of you come across one please snag it for me. I d really appreciate it. Much thanks.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Bandit will drop in. I bet he knows a replacement.


----------



## pottz

> Hi all. I m an occasional visitor here but you all are really busy and I need a little assistance. I ve got a Stanley #10 hand plane. I m looking for a replacement iron. I ve checked all the usual online sites with no luck. If any of you come across one please snag it for me. I d really appreciate it. Much thanks.
> 
> - BurlyBob


bob you should talk to the guys on (hand planes of your dreams) im sure they could help out.


----------



## RichT

Get out yer wallets, guys. You won't want to miss this one!

Many dream of adding a Worksharp 3000 Wide Blade Attachment to their collection. Now you can be the envy of LumberJocks everywhere. Think it's not possible? Think you can't find one?

Well, you can and here it is.

In case you think that will never sell at that price, the last one I saw on there got bid up to $380. I refer to that has having more money than sense.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Get out yer wallets, guys. You won t want to miss this one!
> 
> Many dream of adding a Worksharp 3000 Wide Blade Attachment to their collection. Now you can be the envy of LumberJocks everywhere. Think it s not possible? Think you can t find one?
> 
> Well, you can and here it is.
> 
> In case you think that will never sell at that price, the last one I saw on there got bid up to $380. I refer to that has having more money than sense.
> 
> - Rich


Tormek has a drill bit sharpener attachment, very nice. Right at $300 though. Bit pricey for me.


----------



## RichT

> Tormek has a drill bit sharpener attachment, very nice. Right at $300 though. Bit pricey for me.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


At least that's at retail. Tormek is expensive, and that attachment is a fine piece of engineering.

What's happening with the Worksharp wide blade attachment is pure gouging. That item cost around $50 at retail when it was available. Now that it's discontinued, people are selling them for obscene amounts.

I don't fault them though. If I had one, I'd ask the same price.


----------



## corelz125

Bob Hock makes a replacement #10


----------



## 987Ron

> Tormek has a drill bit sharpener attachment, very nice. Right at $300 though. Bit pricey for me.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Would the Tormek sharpen brad point bits? One could buy quite a few bits for $380.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Tormek has a drill bit sharpener attachment, very nice. Right at $300 though. Bit pricey for me.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Would the Tormek sharpen brad point bits? One could buy quite a few bits for $380.
> 
> - 987Ron


Not sure go to tormek website and look up drill attachment. I believe it says all the bits it can do.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Beware the Ides of March?*

https://www.history.com/news/beware-the-ides-of-march-but-why


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

That's kinda how I see Congress but metaphorically. They all seem so cut throat. Just my impression.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Did someone say "Modes of Arch?"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Customer said, " oil is leaking from the oil."

Really???? Heard the guy tell the boss that and just walked away. LOL


----------



## pottz

> *Beware the Ides of March?*
> 
> https://www.history.com/news/beware-the-ides-of-march-but-why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not sure if this is pg rated dw?


----------



## 987Ron

> Customer said, " oil is leaking from the oil."
> 
> Really???? Heard the guy tell the boss that and just walked away. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Had a Coventry Climax Aluminum block 1098 cc engine in a Lotus 11 that had always used Castrol Oil, the old caster bean oil. Overhauled the engine, cleaned out all the oil passage ways, etc etc. and switched to real oil. Had to disassemble the engine the second time as I had 'Oil leaking from the Oil" so to speak. The two were not compatable with each other, foamed. Real pain getting the old bean oil cleaned out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Beware the Ides of March?*
> 
> https://www.history.com/news/beware-the-ides-of-march-but-why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> not sure if this is pg rated dw?
> 
> - pottz


Good point Pottz- the picture in question would pass as PG Yet Lumberjocks, does allow all ages to "take a look" and with that argument, I would not have posted that picture. Therefore do you think that Gunny's Garage should revert back to the G rating that you changed it from? If so what about those jokes that you promote with a LOL, should they be allowed?

Gunny and others - me bad…


----------



## pottz

> *Beware the Ides of March?*
> 
> https://www.history.com/news/beware-the-ides-of-march-but-why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> not sure if this is pg rated dw?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Good point Pottz- the picture in question would pass as PG Yet Lumberjocks, does allow all ages to "take a look" and with that argument, I would not have posted that picture. Therefore do you think that Gunny s Garage should revert back to the G rating that you changed it from? If so what about those jokes that you promote with a LOL, should they be allowed?
> 
> Gunny and others - me bad…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


only one person can answer that question,and i sure aint gonna ask-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Did someone say "Modes of Arch?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


*Great Topic Geometry- we all use it in daily life. I found this download book -*
https://archive.org/details/handbookoforname00meyeuoft/page/n5/mode/2up?view=theater


















*Many memories with the pencil ruler and string- today Aspire software…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Sunday and Monday in the shop with D_W ...*

*
Sunday:*


















*
Monday*-


----------



## 987Ron

Nice looking shop. I'm jealous of your chair.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Wouldn't worry about the post DW. It is a announcement and the day does have historical reference. Not like you threatened anyone. Easter is a celebration of the Crucifixion of Christ, nothing wrong with posting a picture of him online to commemorate it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> not sure if this is pg rated dw?
> - pottz


What's wrong with the *guy in red* shouting out *free togas*... or did he say *tortillas*?










Didn't realise CNC's can cut out *wrenches*... maybe you should try one without the *"r"*...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Sunday and Monday in the shop with DW ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


My wife glanced at this picture as she walked by and said, Oh cookies.

LOL

Nice shop, like the window, the shape just appeals to me.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> only one person can answer that question,and i sure aint gonna ask-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Exactly, me either. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Sunday and Monday in the shop with DW ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> My wife glanced at this picture as she walked by and said, Oh cookies.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Nice shop, like the window, the shape just appeals to me.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


LOL- this is an ex-wife story while traveling for work she heard about a popular local candy…

Chase's Cherry Mash candy- I kept the can and now it holds dimes…

https://cherrymash.com/our-legacy/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Had a Coventry Climax Aluminum block 1098 cc engine in a Lotus 11 that had always used Castrol Oil, the old caster bean oil. Overhauled the engine, cleaned out all the oil passage ways, etc etc. and switched to real oil. Had to disassemble the engine the second time as I had Oil leaking from the Oil" so to speak. The two were not compatable with each other, foamed. Real pain getting the old bean oil cleaned out.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 on your love and interest in those autos- Porche, and now I read Lotus? Dude you rock…

Thx for the chair comment- brother, I want my chair…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> LOL- this is an ex-wife story while traveling for work she heard about a popular local candy…
> 
> Chase s Cherry Mash candy- I kept the can and now it holds dimes…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Funny. I swept through the house and removed anything to do with the ex wife right after she moved out and about 9 months before I went to Iraq. Was good foresight. Did not come home for 3 years so when my wife and I arrived at "new house and home to her" it was devoid of any leftovers so to speak. Got that advice from Divorce Councilor I went to. Was great to have a handbook with exercises to complete during 2 week intervals. Directions I can follow well. The rest I sorted out in the 3 years in desert.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

DW any thoughts on your light? I have a old incandescent fixture I am thinking about converting to a 12 volt 30 watt LED head. Problem I had was the fixture when pushed back stabbed the wall. Looked at it tonight and drilled a new hole 5/8 inch up from bottom of the one upright rod. Inserted screw into new hold and now it folds back at 90 degrees against wall. With that resolved I can work on modifying the head to accept the LED lamp.

This is type of lamp I have in 12 volts. Made this one custom for the Miter saw.


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks DW My first car was a 1931 Model A Ford. Dad let me buy it when I was 15 for $55. We brought it home and he had me rebuild the brakes, replace wheel bearings, do a valve job, etc. Dad did none of the work, he only directed. I remember taking parts into him and asking if something was "clean enough" the answer was always no.
Lesson was its either clean or its dirty. Later sold it for $65. The car was older than I was.

Later a 1957 Austin Healey BN2 100-4, 1960 right hand drive Austin Healey Sprite (raced it), 1960 Lotus 11 raced it also, 1963 Lotus Elan, Lotus 7, Morris Pickup truck, ]etc.

Big gap to the 2009 Porsche Cayman S. Really fun car to drive. Mid engine. Corners really well.

Sorry I get a bit nostalgic about cars as I do woodworking.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW any thoughts on your light? I have a old incandescent fixture I am thinking about converting to a 12 volt 30 watt LED head. Problem I had was the fixture when pushed back stabbed the wall. Looked at it tonight and drilled a new hole 5/8 inch up from bottom of the one upright rod. Inserted screw into new hold and now it folds back at 90 degrees against wall. With that resolved I can work on modifying the head to accept the LED lamp.
> 
> This is type of lamp I have in 12 volts. Made this one custom for the Miter saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


1st we must use care with electricity- and the heat generated from the source. Use caution but the wiring and loads will work if you do it correctly…

I am thinking about something like yours but it is on my bucket list…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 1st we must use care with electricity- and the heat generated from the source. Use caution but the wiring and loads will work if you do it correctly…
> 
> I am thinking about something like yours but it is on my bucket list…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Good point. I am using a 12 volt power supply to feed the lights.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Thanks DW My first car was a 1931 Model A Ford. Dad let me buy it when I was 15 for $55. We brought it home and he had me rebuild the brakes, replace wheel bearings, do a valve job, etc. Dad did none of the work, he only directed. I remember taking parts into him and asking if something was "clean enough" the answer was always no.
> Lesson was its either clean or its dirty. Later sold it for $65. The car was older than I was.
> 
> Later a 1957 Austin Healey BN2 100-4, 1960 right hand drive Austin Healey Sprite (raced it), 1960 Lotus 11 raced it also, 1963 Lotus Elan, Lotus 7, Morris Pickup truck, ]etc.
> 
> Big gap to the 2009 Porsche Cayman S. Really fun car to drive. Mid engine. Corners really well.
> 
> Sorry I get a bit nostalgic about cars as I do woodworking.
> 
> - 987Ron


*Exactly- Both mechanical- cars and woodworking go together- if you want it to work "take the correct procedures"

But Gunny never got that 93 Buick running (emoji)*


----------



## 987Ron

Couple of sayings that go with both also:

*The older I get the faster I was

The faster I go the behinder I get*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 1st we must use care with electricity- and the heat generated from the source. Use caution but the wiring and loads will work if you do it correctly…
> 
> I am thinking about something like yours but it is on my bucket list…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Good point. I am using a 12 volt power supply to feed the lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I worked with a "Foward Spotter" Army- the target was hit according to his calculations…

Again, and when I did simple electrical wiring with my son… I always said "When you turn on the switch- the light will go on."

Also, LED and Acrylic art is trendy- personally, I like mixed mediums


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Couple of sayings that go with both also:
> 
> *The older I get the faster I was
> 
> The faster I go the behinder I get*
> 
> - 987Ron


*I like the phrase…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Shout out to Moke (Mike)*
*
I see a lot of snow and cold in your area-check-in*


----------



## 987Ron

nite all


----------



## bandit571

One of my job titles over the years….13F20….Forward Observer…..IF I could see you….I can hit you. 5 ton truck, 3 miles away….put an 8" shell right into it's engine block. I went over to the Arty people, and became an "FO", to get away from them 11 Bush types…..and where does an FO work? Over with the 11Bush…..Grrrr….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> One of my job titles over the years….13F20….Forward Observer…..IF I could see you….I can hit you. 5 ton truck, 3 miles away….put an 8" shell right into it s engine block. I went over to the Arty people, and became an "FO", to get away from them 11 Bush types…..and where does an FO work? Over with the 11Bush…..Grrrr….
> 
> - bandit571


I have a target, 1993 Blue Buick, fire for effect.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Exactly- Both mechanical- cars and woodworking go together- if you want it to work "take the correct procedures"
> 
> But Gunny never got that 93 Buick running _*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


I am a Mechanic, not a Miracle Worker, that vehicle needs a Priest.

LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW any thoughts on your light? I have a old incandescent fixture I am thinking about converting to a 12 volt 30 watt LED head. Problem I had was the fixture when pushed back stabbed the wall. Looked at it tonight and drilled a new hole 5/8 inch up from bottom of the one upright rod. Inserted screw into new hold and now it folds back at 90 degrees against wall. With that resolved I can work on modifying the head to accept the LED lamp.
> 
> This is type of lamp I have in 12 volts. Made this one custom for the Miter saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> 1st we must use care with electricity- and the heat generated from the source. Use caution but the wiring and loads will work if you do it correctly…
> 
> I am thinking about something like yours but it is on my bucket list…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yup, watch it. 1 1/2 volt battery can start a fire ;-( Everything UL listed is not interchangeable for voltages. Stuff out of China?


> ?


??? ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* here is the public input for the chity council meeting:

Oregon State University "Living with Earthquakes," says "Above-ground propane tanks can slide, bounce, or topple during an earthquake, causing a fire hazard from a gas leak." The 1,000-gallon tank next door sits on loose masonry blocks. Pipe nipple threads and valves are the weakest mechanical exposures. Earthquake valves are external and likely to be broken off. Safety equipment is prone to failure when out of position.

Visser Engineering verified the 32-ton 6-foot concrete wall is designed to fall towards the tank; another serious risk for rupturing it. The City of Auburn will say everything "met then existing standards" at the time of installation. Staff admitted they have no hazardous atmosphere experience when denying propane code enforcement in September 2018. The city accommodating maximum risks for propane and fire disasters in this neighborhood raises serious credibility issues as codes were adopted decades prior to the initial violation in 2010.

The fire chief said the risks are minimal and supports Auburn risking homes and lives. The Department of Energy reported winds under 3 miles per hour allows propane pooling up to a foot deep on open ground. Auburn accommodating fire and propane code violations assures death and destruction. The Shake Alert test last month was coordinated with the Nisqually quake's 20th anniversary. We should get about 10 seconds warning for a quake 1,000 times more powerful. Addressing the issues Auburn accommodates, we and our neighbors really need at least 10 minutes to evacuate and find a safe location to cover and hold.

You have proven you are willing to risk a dozen homes and 50 people. Nobody in Washington State will enforce the laws. Arson and associated negligent homicides are federal crimes. If we do not start prosecuting and executing the managers making the decisions to kill motivated by greed, safety will continue to deteriorate. Boeing 737 MAX, the PG&E fires in California, the Seattle crane deaths, and many more demonstrate the disgusting consequences of the myopic financial management policies Mayor Backus brings to Auburn.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*G night*- Bandit +1 Top Max +1

I'll - Re-read and post tomorrow

*
"The older I get the faster I was

The faster I go the behinder I get" 
*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, wow on the cars. I thought I went big w a Platinum F150.

We are back in FLA. 87 yesterday upon landing. Getting rapid test today.

"Snappy answers to stupid questions"



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/279152876885388589/


----------



## corelz125

Best way to learn Ron by doing it hands on. Wish you still had that old Ford?


----------



## 987Ron

> Best way to learn Ron by doing it hands on. Wish you still had that old Ford?
> 
> - corelz125


That was Dad's way with most things, only appreciated it later in life. Have a Tee shirt with a cotter piin on it with the word Trust under it. Reminds me of Dad's lesson of knowing what and how things work and the trust we place in things. Wore it often when doing the grid inspection at the track.

Aw the old Ford, yes and no. Cost to maintain and insurance all these years would add up. Would really love to have the AH 100, lotts of good memories. First car I ever raced (SCCA). Went in our honeymoon in it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I am also a hands on learner.


----------



## pottz

my dad wasn't a patient man as a teacher he would tell me what to do,maybe show me how to use a tool and expect it done.hell i was using a ras when i was about 12,i used his welding torches drills whatever i wanted and he wasn't even home.today thats considered child endangerment.amazing im still alive-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> my dad wasn t a patient man as a teacher he would tell me what to do,maybe show me how to use a tool and expect it done.hell i was using a ras when i was about 12,i used his welding torches drills whatever i wanted and he wasn t even home.today thats considered child endangerment.amazing im still alive-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Same here, then I joined Marine Corp. How I survived is nothing short of a miracle. I put a platoon of Guardian Angels into early retirement and on disability.
LOL


----------



## pottz

check out brians new project,beautiful.


----------



## 987Ron

Isn't it amazing how many things we did, said, and saw in growing up that are now
abuse, neglect, sexist, improper, illegal etc. 
Wonder how I got to 82 with all that lead paint, abestos shingles, no seat belts, etc growing up.
And the life expectancy has not gone up much if at all.


----------



## corelz125

I let my kids use tools. I just limit which ones they use.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Thanks.

In my Son´s art class today they all had to design and build a model chair out of cardboard. My son was the only one to use through tenons, and a sorta half-lap idea, and so, make a chair that was strong enough to have weight put on it. All the other kids used tape and their chairs fell apart or collapsed under the test weight.

Atta Boy!



> check out brians new project,beautiful.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I let my kids use tools. I just limit which ones they use.
> 
> - corelz125


Pen and paper??


----------



## 987Ron

> Thanks.
> 
> In my Son´s art class today they all had to design and build a model chair out of cardboard. My son was the only one to use through tenons, and a sorta half-lap idea, and so, make a chair that was strong enough to have weight put on it. All the other kids used tape and their chairs fell apart or collapsed under the test weight.
> 
> Atta Boy!
> 
> - wildwoodbybri
> anjohns


Proud Papa as he should be. Your influence. Keep it up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- Great hands-on project for students, especially when they succeed. I was involved with assisting a HS shop teacher in a cardboard boat-making project- and they entered them in a contest to see if they floated and stayed together- some did and some didn't.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Thanks.
> 
> In my Son´s art class today they all had to design and build a model chair out of cardboard. My son was the only one to use through tenons, and a sorta half-lap idea, and so, make a chair that was strong enough to have weight put on it. All the other kids used tape and their chairs fell apart or collapsed under the test weight.
> 
> Atta Boy!
> 
> check out brians new project,beautiful.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


NICE.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> You have proven you are willing to risk a dozen homes and 50 people. Nobody in Washington State will enforce the laws. Arson and associated negligent homicides are federal crimes. If we do not start prosecuting and executing the managers making the decisions to kill motivated by greed, safety will continue to deteriorate. Boeing 737 MAX, the PG&E fires in California, the Seattle crane deaths, and many more demonstrate the disgusting consequences of the myopic financial management policies Mayor Backus brings to Auburn.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thx- OMG when we do have serious or cataclysmic happenings… In any area, total chaos will reign. Your shoutouts are a good reminder of how our lives are managed and governed.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

We went from nice 70 ish weather to 50 and wet.

Fun stuff to work in.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> We went from nice 70 ish weather to 50 and wet.
> 
> Fun stuff to work in.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Any thoughts on…










I am still trying to find and create a logo for Gunny's Garage…

It just can't be any logo for the "garage" is varied from woodworking, frying pans, food, and cars…

I'll post tonight- But what symbol best fits "Gunny's Garage"?


----------



## pottz

> We went from nice 70 ish weather to 50 and wet.
> 
> Fun stuff to work in.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Any thoughts on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still trying to find and create a logo for Gunny s Garage…
> 
> It just can t be any logo for the "garage" is varied from woodworking, frying pans, food, and cars…
> 
> I ll post tonight- But what symbol best fits "Gunny s Garage"?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ha ha all the ones that would be perfect would probably get removed for reasons we are all aware of too well !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

<\blockquote>

Any thoughts on…










I am still trying to find and create a logo for Gunny s Garage…

It just can t be any logo for the "garage" is varied from woodworking, frying pans, food, and cars…

I ll post tonight- But what symbol best fits "Gunny s Garage"?

- Desert_Woodworker
[/QUOTE]


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I'm thinking

Gunny's Garage

Quality liquor, good laughs

All topics welcome


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You have proven you are willing to risk a dozen homes and 50 people. Nobody in Washington State will enforce the laws. Arson and associated negligent homicides are federal crimes. If we do not start prosecuting and executing the managers making the decisions to kill motivated by greed, safety will continue to deteriorate. Boeing 737 MAX, the PG&E fires in California, the Seattle crane deaths, and many more demonstrate the disgusting consequences of the myopic financial management policies Mayor Backus brings to Auburn.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Thx- OMG when we do have serious or cataclysmic happenings… In any area, total chaos will reign. Your shoutouts are a good reminder of how our lives are managed and governed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is a good question. A few years ago it was reported core samples show there have never been more than 320 years between Cascadia Subduction zone earthquakes in the last 10,000 years. We are currently in year 322 of the current cycle, the last one was about 9 PM January 26, 1700. If it is not the most powerful ever recorded on modern equipment, it will be number 2 or 3. I remember I had enough shaking by the time the Nisqually finished after 20 or 30 seconds. Cascadia will last between 3.5 and 5 minutes.

We are in relatively good shape being blown up by propane. It will be painless and instant. Mt Rainier is thought to have been 16,000 feet before the 1700 quake. It is a rotten topped mountain made of clay. The top 2,000 feet collapsed into the crater, the ice and clay formed mud flowing down all the major river valleys. Orting is at the confluence of the Puyallup and Carbonado Rivers. They will have about 45 minutes to get out of the valley before a mudflow 35 feet deep doing about 50 mph comes through town. The city has air raid sirens and warns people to walk out because the roads will not handle the evacuation traffic. The city website used to warn people not to try to help those who were disabled because both of them will likely die. I think they took that off the website in the last couple of years. In the last decade, they have built new housing developments there to fix the housing shortage. It is about 2,000 new houses. Our daughter has a workmate who bought out there. I asked her why she did not warn them. She said she didn't know they were looking that far out until the person said they were closing on a house in Orting. Puyallup has the same issues, but about 15 more minutes to evacuate the valley. I would rather blow up and drown in a mudflow ;-(( We have better odds, it might not leak and blow if we are lucky.

In a future community input, I will point out the "Orphan Walls." Those are concrete "fences" up to 7 feet tall built on top of the ground without any footing or embedded foundation. The one next door needs to have the base width increased by 50% to have the same base to height ratio as a domino standing on end. The second model of an "Orphan Wall" is a retaining wall build with landscaping blocks loosely piled without any adhesives, mortar, or reinforcement. I call them "Orphan Walls" because a young homeowner doing landscaping beside one making a proper planting bed working in compost will likely have the unsecured wall collapse because of his loosened soil.

I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw them building this wall 3 years ago. I wondered how long it would take to show signs of stress. Now we know. The close-up is the corner separating. No earthquakes yet, just normal pressures. No wonder the mayor is endorsed by the master-builder association and realtors. Cheapest is best and profits are maximum ;-))



















This area used to be Paradise in the 20th century. It is the epitome of Paradise Lost today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m thinking
> 
> Gunny s Garage
> 
> Quality liquor, good laughs
> 
> All topics welcome
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> In a future community input, I will point out the* "Orphan Walls." Those are concrete "fences" up to 7 feet tall built on top of the ground without any footing or embedded foundation. * The one next door needs to have the base width increased by 50% to have the same base to height ratio as a domino standing on end. The second model of an "Orphan Wall" is a retaining wall build with landscaping blocks loosely piled without any adhesives, mortar, or reinforcement. I call them "Orphan Walls" because a young homeowner doing landscaping beside one making a proper planting bed working in compost will likely have the unsecured wall collapse because of his loosened soil.
> 
> I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw them building this wall 3 years ago. I wondered how long it would take to show signs of stress. Now we know. The close-up is the corner separating. No earthquakes yet, just normal pressures. No wonder the mayor is endorsed by the master-builder association and realtors. Cheapest is best and profits are maximum ;-))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This area used to be Paradise in the 20th century. It is the epitome of Paradise Lost today.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I have seen failures on wall structures- the one pictured… an issue of concerns.

"With every additional foot of height, the pressure of the soil increases substantially. Miscalculate your construction plans, and you could end up with a weak wall that risks bulging or, worse, collapsing altogether. For just this reason, retaining walls taller than four feet should be designed and constructed by the pros."

I would love to have seen the approved plans or maybe not…

Here is an article from Seattle- they ask for community input- and hype up the project
https://www.seattle.gov/transportation/projects-and-programs/programs/bridges-stairs-and-other-structures/n-northlake-way-retaining-wall


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian,

Your box is awesome. Nice story on your son. Nicely done.

DW on Gunny's Garage. I think it best to go military. A marine at least.

My dawg bought me this.










The thing is a beast 3 lbs? Going to use it to make a traditional bench for the new shop. I had an Oak milled after Irma I have my eye on for that project. We had giant Olives downed too, kick my self for not taking one of those too. (not the olive for martini's but in the family)

I come from a family of engineers, that wall is a giant no no to me.

Enjoying my JWB w my dawg. I think he is happy to have us home.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Thats a sweet bit o kit there, Petey. Looks formidable. I am envious, all my dog gives me is the occasional puddle of half-digested dog-food puke after a run. No, seriously, we are the A-Team, cant beat that!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian,

That is a big boy plane. Happy to own it. It most definitely will fall in the hands of another. built to last.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So, I am thinking of buying a oscillating spindle sander. Have read a bunch of "best" reviews and such. Cant really decide. The Shop Fox looks ok. All of them have plus and minus, would like to get the JET but too expensive.

Price range 300$ max.

Prefer metal to plastic housing, etc,. Tilting table also a must.

Any recommendations???


----------



## corelz125

A lady goes to her parish priest one day and tells him: "Father, I have a problem. I have two female parrots but they only know how to say one thing." "What do they say?" the priest inquired. "They say, 'Hi, we're prostitutes. Do you want to have some fun?" "That's obscene!" the priest exclaimed, "I can see why you are embarrassed." He thought a minute and then said: "You know, I may have a solution to this problem. I have two male parrots whom I have taught to pray and read the Bible.

Bring your two parrots over to my house and we will put them in the cage with Francis and Job. My parrots can teach your parrots to praise and worship. I'm sure your parrots will stop saying that…that phrase in no time." "Thank you. This may very well be the solution," the woman responded.

The next day, she brought her female parrots to the priest's house. As he ushered her in, she saw the two male parrots were inside their cage, holding their rosary beads and praying. Impressed, she walked over and placed her parrots in with them. After just a couple of seconds, the female parrots exclaimed out in unison: "Hi, we're prostitutes. Do you want to have some fun?"

There was a stunned silence. Finally, one male parrot looked over at the other male parrot and said: "Put the beads away, Francis, our prayers have been answered!"


----------



## corelz125

> I let my kids use tools. I just limit which ones they use.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Pen and paper??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That's for school work. Around here they get their hands dirty. Couple years ago handed my son the 8lb sledge hammer told him to start breaking up the concrete that had to come out. Then when replacing it my daughter got a trowel.


----------



## corelz125

That's one big shoulder plane. I have a #92 and use it all the time. What's the plane for the shoulder plane and the bench?


----------



## 987Ron

> So, I am thinking of buying a oscillating spindle sander. Have read a bunch of "best" reviews and such. Cant really decide. The Shop Fox looks ok. All of them have plus and minus, would like to get the JET but too expensive.
> 
> Price range 300$ max.
> 
> Prefer metal to plastic housing, etc,. Tilting table also a must.
> 
> Any recommendations???
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I have a Delta SA350 about 12 years old. No problems with it. On occasion I wish it had the tiltable table. Not a big deal minor angles just used a board at an angle. All the experience I can impart.


----------



## pottz

> So, I am thinking of buying a oscillating spindle sander. Have read a bunch of "best" reviews and such. Cant really decide. The Shop Fox looks ok. All of them have plus and minus, would like to get the JET but too expensive.
> 
> Price range 300$ max.
> 
> Prefer metal to plastic housing, etc,. Tilting table also a must.
> 
> Any recommendations???
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


yeah the jet-lol. sorry i love mine!


----------



## pottz

> A lady goes to her parish priest one day and tells him: "Father, I have a problem. I have two female parrots but they only know how to say one thing." "What do they say?" the priest inquired. "They say, 'Hi, we're prostitutes. Do you want to have some fun?" "That's obscene!" the priest exclaimed, "I can see why you are embarrassed." He thought a minute and then said: "You know, I may have a solution to this problem. I have two male parrots whom I have taught to pray and read the Bible.
> 
> Bring your two parrots over to my house and we will put them in the cage with Francis and Job. My parrots can teach your parrots to praise and worship. I'm sure your parrots will stop saying that…that phrase in no time." "Thank you. This may very well be the solution," the woman responded.
> 
> The next day, she brought her female parrots to the priest's house. As he ushered her in, she saw the two male parrots were inside their cage, holding their rosary beads and praying. Impressed, she walked over and placed her parrots in with them. After just a couple of seconds, the female parrots exclaimed out in unison: "Hi, we're prostitutes. Do you want to have some fun?"
> 
> There was a stunned silence. Finally, one male parrot looked over at the other male parrot and said: "Put the beads away, Francis, our prayers have been answered!"
> 
> - corelz125


thats hilarious man.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A lady goes to her parish priest one day and tells him: "Father, I have a problem. I have two female parrots but they only know how to say one thing." "What do they say?" the priest inquired. "They say, 'Hi, we're prostitutes. Do you want to have some fun?" "That's obscene!" the priest exclaimed, "I can see why you are embarrassed." He thought a minute and then said: "You know, I may have a solution to this problem. I have two male parrots whom I have taught to pray and read the Bible.
> 
> Bring your two parrots over to my house and we will put them in the cage with Francis and Job. My parrots can teach your parrots to praise and worship. I'm sure your parrots will stop saying that…that phrase in no time." "Thank you. This may very well be the solution," the woman responded.
> 
> The next day, she brought her female parrots to the priest's house. As he ushered her in, she saw the two male parrots were inside their cage, holding their rosary beads and praying. Impressed, she walked over and placed her parrots in with them. After just a couple of seconds, the female parrots exclaimed out in unison: "Hi, we're prostitutes. Do you want to have some fun?"
> 
> There was a stunned silence. Finally, one male parrot looked over at the other male parrot and said: "Put the beads away, Francis, our prayers have been answered!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> thats hilarious man.
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Beware the Ides of March?*
> 
> https://www.history.com/news/beware-the-ides-of-march-but-why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *not sure if this is pg rated dw?*
> 
> - pottz


AND



> - corelz125
> 
> *thats hilarious man.*
> 
> - pottz


Clarification needed… Lumberjocks is a "G" rated site- per Cricket and two former shut down threads.

You questioned my post and I responded- Tonight the Joke and as usual- you send a high five.

Personally, I like the way Gunney Garage is going- Woodworking Top 3 members, good food, cookware, and beverages, cars- Again are we LumberJocks G or PG?

Ps Bandit our Foward Spotter and projects stories +1

Ron and Gunny is a dead heat for our new "Car-meister" OMG Who will anoint the position?

May I suggest Pottz- make that decision ( Pottz also, named Corelz as JokeMeister )


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

One of my friends son has been getting into woodworking now that he is settled into his career and has bought his own place. He drops by and asks questions about tools and methods to make things he wants. Evidently he saw a youtube video on making homemade clamps and wanted to try. Even bought a tenon jig for his saw. Awhile back I showed him how to do half laps with both the TS and with a tenon jig. Tonight he wants what I call a double lap. Bit more complicated but very strong. He wanted a trial run at it with me helping / advising.

This was his first try, took about an hour to go through it all and set the jig up and such. Told him not bad and thanks for making my holder for the lamp I want mount. LOL. Will flatten it tomorrow but the joints are pretty tight. Love to see new people getting into making stuff themselves.

He of course did bring a bottle of Bailey's and 3 nice cigars.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Inspired by the Duck's project https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/418939 for his caliper drawer I made a tray for mine. Not having a CNC I got creative and followed a tip I found on youtube about using a router to carve Styrofoam. Came out pretty good. I routed out the shape I wanted and when I was satisfied with it I used the medium setting on the heat gun to reseal the cut cells. Made it all nice and factory looking. Sure not the Duck's quality of work but it will do for me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have seen failures on wall structures- the one pictured… an issue of concerns.
> 
> "With every additional foot of height, the pressure of the soil increases substantially. Miscalculate your construction plans, and you could end up with a weak wall that risks bulging or, worse, collapsing altogether. For just this reason, retaining walls taller than four feet should be designed and constructed by the pros."
> 
> I would love to have seen the approved plans or maybe not…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Have you ever built them? I'm sure the approved plans showed a concrete foundation with the loose blocks piled on top. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it being built. The chity keeps updating their codes; ie, adopting the west standards they find as the ICC chips away at the uniform building code. 
There was a 10-foot high rockery they were building in the development. I could see from about a ¼ mile away when I was walking. It disappeared. A neighbor told me it collapsed due to springs underground. They put in a drain and rebuilt it. When you put in a drain here, lots of times it increases water flow. It will be interesting to see if that rockery collapses again in a few years.

Which house would you choose? The one above the loose block wall or this one a couple of feet from the rockery? OSU web side says peak ground accelerations in the Big One can move a vehicle 100 yards in 5 seconds; ie, 50 mph. I doubt either one stays put for 3 or 4 minutes ;-(

Stubborn pic. Only posts sideways ;-((


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> So, I am thinking of buying a oscillating spindle sander. Have read a bunch of "best" reviews and such. Cant really decide. The Shop Fox looks ok. All of them have plus and minus, would like to get the JET but too expensive.
> 
> Price range 300$ max.
> 
> Prefer metal to plastic housing, etc,. Tilting table also a must.
> 
> Any recommendations???
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I have a Grizzly tabletop model for say 20 + years. Does not tilt but never had an issue with anything on it mechanically. Here is link to my tool. https://www.grizzly.com/products/grizzly-1-3-hp-oscillating-spindle-sander/g0538

If I were to upgrade probably would go with this one.

https://www.grizzly.com/products/grizzly-benchtop-1-2-hp-oscillating-spindle-sander/g0739


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron and Gunny is a dead heat for our new "Car-meister" OMG Who will anoint the position?
> 
> May I suggest Pottz- make that decision ( Pottz also, named Corelz as JokeMeister )
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Gunny is much better suited for the modern cars. My knowledge is old British cars and a few sports cars, shocks and exhaust. I yield to te Gunny. He's the man that handles the modern age. Be happy to add odd bits of lore.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


*My calipers are combat-ready!*


----------



## bigblockyeti

> - TopamaxSurvivor


That looks extremely illegal!


----------



## pottz

> *Beware the Ides of March?*
> 
> https://www.history.com/news/beware-the-ides-of-march-but-why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *not sure if this is pg rated dw?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> AND
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *thats hilarious man.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Clarification needed… Lumberjocks is a "G" rated site- per Cricket and two former shut down threads.
> 
> You questioned my post and I responded- Tonight the Joke and as usual- you send a high five.
> 
> Personally, I like the way Gunney Garage is going- Woodworking Top 3 members, good food, cookware, and beverages, cars- Again are we LumberJocks G or PG?
> 
> Ps Bandit our Foward Spotter and projects stories +1
> 
> Ron and Gunny is a dead heat for our new "Car-meister" OMG Who will anoint the position?
> 
> May I suggest Pottz- make that decision ( Pottz also, named Corelz as JokeMeister )
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


hey the joke was hilarious,im not saying we should stop those kind of jokes i was pointing out and questioning you because you did what you think we shouldn't be doing? hey one for all and all for one muskateer! as far as appointing any one to a new title ill let that fall on the shoulders of our current host! gunny take it away…


----------



## pottz

> I have seen failures on wall structures- the one pictured… an issue of concerns.
> 
> "With every additional foot of height, the pressure of the soil increases substantially. Miscalculate your construction plans, and you could end up with a weak wall that risks bulging or, worse, collapsing altogether. For just this reason, retaining walls taller than four feet should be designed and constructed by the pros."
> 
> I would love to have seen the approved plans or maybe not…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Have you ever built them? I'm sure the approved plans showed a concrete foundation with the loose blocks piled on top. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it being built. The chity keeps updating their codes; ie, adopting the west standards they find as the ICC chips away at the uniform building code.
> There was a 10-foot high rockery they were building in the development. I could see from about a ¼ mile away when I was walking. It disappeared. A neighbor told me it collapsed due to springs underground. They put in a drain and rebuilt it. When you put in a drain here, lots of times it increases water flow. It will be interesting to see if that rockery collapses again in a few years.
> 
> Which house would you choose? The one above the loose block wall or this one a couple of feet from the rockery? OSU web side says peak ground accelerations in the Big One can move a vehicle 100 yards in 5 seconds; ie, 50 mph. I doubt either one stays put for 3 or 4 minutes ;-(
> 
> Stubborn pic. Only posts sideways ;-((
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


BOB,A SIDEWAYS PIC!!!! oh man i hope the duck doesn't pop in,or it may keep him away? ;-o


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> That looks extremely illegal!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


yeah wouldn't last long in socal,first little shake and, clean up on isle 5!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck Bate….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> hey one for all and all for one muskateer!
> 
> - pottz


I would be honored to be one of the 3 Muskateers with you- but I need to know who is the 3rd?

or did you mean-


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> hey one for all and all for one muskateer!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I would be honored to be one of the 3 Muskateers with you- but I need to know who is the 3rd?
> 
> or did you mean-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


i think those are mousekateers? maybe that would fit our group better-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i think those are mousekateers? maybe that would fit our group better-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Nah, we are more like F Troop. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Holy Smoke, I get my day off midweek tomorrow. Might get something done. Last two weeks of 6 days was insanity. Oddly next month is to be my new 4 day work schedule. Now the shop foreman has stated his wife will require a years worth of various treatment so I need to work 6 days now.

NOT!!! I have a doctors note, more importantly I also have a Master ASE certification. That gives me a bit of leeway when it comes to where and when I work. Hopefully it doesn't come to that but I am not interested in working MORE now that I have been officially listed as disabled.


----------



## pottz

> i think those are mousekateers? maybe that would fit our group better-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nah, we are more like F Troop. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


lol-yeah maybe,or welcome back cotter?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Nah, we are more like F Troop. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight











*

What is the last name of the Captain? Win a free Hot Pocket*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nah, we are more like F Troop. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## pottz

> Holy Smoke, I get my day off midweek tomorrow. Might get something done. Last two weeks of 6 days was insanity. Oddly next month is to be my new 4 day work schedule. Now the shop foreman has stated his wife will require a years worth of various treatment so I need to work 6 days now.
> 
> NOT!!! I have a doctors note, more importantly I also have a Master ASE certification. That gives me a bit of leeway when it comes to where and when I work. Hopefully it doesn t come to that but I am not interested in working MORE now that I have been officially listed as disabled.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


hell yeah man youve earned and paid your dues brother.im heading to 61 and after my long time friend and co worker passed i decided whats the point of working too death,so i take off 2 fridays a month and leave early on wednesday and friday.i dont wanna do what he did,at work one day get a call and never return,no retirement,just medical treatments and a slow death.


----------



## RichT

> What is the last name of the Captain? Win a free Hot Pocket*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Parmenter. That's Agarn, Wrangler Jane and O'Rourke of O'Rourke Enterprises. Oh wait. Wrangler Jane wasn't in the photo. You missed the best part.

Here, I fixed it:


----------



## pottz

> What is the last name of the Captain? Win a free Hot Pocket*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Parmenter. That's Agarn, Wrangler Jane and O'Rourke of O'Rourke Enterprises. Oh wait. Wrangler Jane wasn't in the photo. You missed the best part.
> 
> Here, I fixed it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


your dating yourself bud-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Holy Smoke, I get my day off midweek tomorrow. Might get something done. Last two weeks of 6 days was insanity. Oddly next month is to be my new 4 day work schedule. Now the shop foreman has stated his wife will require a years worth of various treatment so *I need to work 6 days now.
> 
> NOT!!! * I have a doctors note, more importantly I also have a Master ASE certification. That gives me a bit of leeway when it comes to where and when I work. Hopefully it doesn t come to that but I am not interested in working MORE now that *I have been officially listed as disabled.*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Good news we are living- problems, yes- As you know from training once in a spot now get out of it… IMO If you are alive that is a good start… now Gunny stay alive and let's solve the problem(s)

*Нехай благословення прийдуть до вас …
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> What is the last name of the Captain? Win a free Hot Pocket*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *
> Parmenter. *
> 
> - Rich


Yes you have earned 1 free Hot Pocket.


----------



## RichT

> your dating yourself bud-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Thing is, pottz, TV sucks these days. The garbage they put out on networks like Netflix is pathetic. Mary and I have been watching old '50s shows, and one of my favorites is F Troop (although Mary isn't a fan of such goofy humor).

For some trivia, the actor who played Cool Cat of the Hekawi tribe was Don Diamond. He also played Corporal Reyes on Zorro (1957) for dozens of episodes. The actor who played Magistrado Carlos Galindo on that series also played a bad guy in the first season of Gunsmoke titled "Cooter."


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> your dating yourself bud-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thing is, pottz, TV sucks these days.
> - Rich


Oh yeah, they have this "reality tv" what a joke. Or your other option is some goofy sitcom or so called drama that is mere political agenda. Myself I am a Sci Fi fan and enjoy a good plot with some character development. Means I read a book rather than watch TV. Now I do have access to Russian movies and those drama's and a few sci fi ones are quite good, in Russian. Kinda sucks if you have to read subtitles just isn't the same.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Good news we are living- problems, yes- As you know from training once in a spot now get out of it… IMO If you are alive that is a good start… now Gunny stay alive and let s solve the problem(s)
> 
> *Нехай благословення прийдуть до вас …
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


слава тобі, Господи

Not many problems here, we are here for 27 more months, or longer depending on what the family wants to do at that time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> What is the last name of the Captain? Win a free Hot Pocket*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Parmenter. That's Agarn, Wrangler Jane and O'Rourke of O'Rourke Enterprises. Oh wait. Wrangler Jane wasn't in the photo. You missed the best part.
> 
> - Rich


Congrats, here is your prize.


----------



## RichT

> Congrats, here is your prize.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I accept the award with honor.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Congrats, here is your prize.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I accept the award with honor.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Last time I gave an award has been awhile. Made this for a co-worker as a joke. He loved it! Kept it on his cart till the manager said enough of this. Believe it was 3 days… LOL


----------



## RichT

> Last time I gave an award has been awhile. Made this for a co-worker as a joke. He loved it! Kept it on his cart till the manager said enough of this. Believe it was 3 days… LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Next time please give me the dumbass award. Those Hot Pockets sucked.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Last time I gave an award has been awhile. Made this for a co-worker as a joke. He loved it! Kept it on his cart till the manager said enough of this. Believe it was 3 days… LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Next time please give me the dumbass award. Those Hot Pockets sucked.
> 
> - Rich


Ya know that gets me to thinking. Maybe we will have *Gunny's Garage Awards*, GGA. We can have categories like *Golden Dumbass Award* for dumbest things we have ever done in the shop or IRL. *Order of the Blood Blade* for those who have drawn blood in the shop. *Epic Fail* for the projects we just wonder why do I even attempt to make sawdust. You submit your story here and we vote on it.


----------



## RichT

> We can have categories like *Golden Dumbass Award*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I might not win that one on any single dumb thing, but I am a contender for the volume award of "Most Stupid Little Mistakes."

I'm prolific.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> That looks extremely illegal!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


+1

Probably is everywhere but here.

How did you get that picture to stay vertical. I did it half a dozen times ;-((


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I might not win that one on any single dumb thing, but I am a contender for the volume award of "Most Stupid Little Mistakes."
> 
> I m prolific.
> 
> - Rich


Oh that Category would have alot of entries I imagine.

We could have another category, *Hold my Beer 
*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> That looks extremely illegal!
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> yeah wouldn t last long in socal,first little shake and, clean up on isle 5!
> 
> - pottz


WE need more shakes to keep them on top of it. One every 25 or 30 years so nobody gives a darn until it's too late ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> How did you get that picture to stay vertical. I did it half a dozen times ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Leave it be, the Duck will pay us a visit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Might want to reconsider.

Remember the superstar in here?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Last time I gave an award has been awhile. Made this for a co-worker as a joke. He loved it! Kept it on his cart till the manager said enough of this. Believe it was 3 days… LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Next time please give me the dumbass award. Those Hot Pockets sucked.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Ya know that gets me to thinking. Maybe we will have *Gunny s Garage Awards*, GGA. We can have categories like *Golden Dumbass Award* for dumbest things we have ever done in the shop or IRL. *Order of the Blood Blade* for those who have drawn blood in the shop. *Epic Fail* for the projects we just wonder why do I even attempt to make sawdust. You submit your story here and we vote on it.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I can win this *Order of the Blood Blade* if it is all work and all tools included ;-(


----------



## RichT

> WE need more shakes to keep them on top of it. One every 25 or 30 years so nobody gives a darn until it s too late ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


It's already too late.

I had a young punk with whom I was having a disagreement the other day tell me, "well I guess you don't believe in science."

I replied, I have a bachelor's and master's of science degree in engineering. Which field of science are you speaking of?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hell yeah man youve earned and paid your dues brother.im heading to 61 and after my long time friend and co worker passed i decided whats the point of working too death,so i take off 2 fridays a month and leave early on wednesday and friday.i dont wanna do what he did,at work one day get a call and never return,no retirement,just medical treatments and a slow death.
> 
> - pottz


That is what I did, got rid of full-time employees and my wife said I semi-retired @ 40 ;-0 ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

HERE IS A SUNRISE FOR YOU TO WAKE UP TOO, Mt Rainier


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WE need more shakes to keep them on top of it. One every 25 or 30 years so nobody gives a darn until it s too late ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> It s already too late.
> 
> I had a young punk with whom I was having a disagreement the other day tell me, "well I guess you don t believe in science."
> 
> I replied, I have a bachelors and masters of science degree in engineering. Which field of science are you speaking of?
> 
> - Rich


Just remember this Rich,


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Good news we are living- problems, yes- As you know from training once in a spot now get out of it… IMO If you are alive that is a good start… now Gunny stay alive and let s solve the problem(s)
> 
> *Нехай благословення прийдуть до вас …
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Here ya go, finally found this one.


----------



## RichT

> - woodbutcherbynight


Pure inspiration. Thanks, Gunny.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

F-Troop. Wow, theres a blast from the past. I was way into Rat Patrol when I was a kid.

And yeah, was looking at the Grizzly, and the Triton, and Shop Fox. They all look kinda plasticky though. I really want the JET; I have a commission coming up that would probably pay for it. So, we will see. Thanks.

Pottz, any problems getting replacement spindles for the JET?



> i think those are mousekateers? maybe that would fit our group better-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nah, we are more like F Troop. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> WE need more shakes to keep them on top of it. One every 25 or 30 years so nobody gives a darn until it s too late ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> It s already too late.
> 
> I had a young punk with whom I was having a disagreement the other day tell me, "well I guess you don t believe in science."
> 
> I replied, I have a bachelor s and master s of science degree in engineering. Which field of science are you speaking of?
> 
> - Rich


no doubt. Psychologists define stupidity as a willing and conscientious decision to ignore facts motived by greed, narcissism, and tribal instincts. Add to that the fact that 2/3 are visual learners and will not believe anything they are told.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> WE need more shakes to keep them on top of it. One every 25 or 30 years so nobody gives a darn until it s too late ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> It s already too late.
> 
> I had a young punk with whom I was having a disagreement the other day tell me, "well I guess you don t believe in science."
> 
> I replied, I have a bachelors and masters of science degree in engineering. Which field of science are you speaking of?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Just remember this Rich,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian, I bought the Jet spindle sander used from a pawn shop . 80 bucks. love it

Corlez I am planning on building a bench with lots of Mortis and Tendons from the oak tree I had milled after Irma took it down.

Gunny nice work on that joint!

Captain Parmiter (spelling?) and I have been to Bamff-FF

Rich - good for you on the Degrees and the come back to the punk.

Topa - wow!

Golf and cocktails today w friends. Happy St. Patrick's day. NYC was a great place for St. Patrick's day. I do miss that.


----------



## pottz

> What is the last name of the Captain? Win a free Hot Pocket*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Parmenter. That's Agarn, Wrangler Jane and O'Rourke of O'Rourke Enterprises. Oh wait. Wrangler Jane wasn't in the photo. You missed the best part.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Congrats, here is your prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


that looks like premium styrofoam ,lucky dog!


----------



## pottz

> HERE IS A SUNRISE FOR YOU TO WAKE UP TOO, Mt Rainier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


spectacular bob.


----------



## Peteybadboy

How the heck do you guys copy and paste stuff? I can't figure that out


----------



## pottz

> F-Troop. Wow, theres a blast from the past. I was way into Rat Patrol when I was a kid.
> 
> And yeah, was looking at the Grizzly, and the Triton, and Shop Fox. They all look kinda plasticky though. I really want the JET; I have a commission coming up that would probably pay for it. So, we will see. Thanks.
> 
> Pottz, any problems getting replacement spindles for the JET?
> 
> i think those are mousekateers? maybe that would fit our group better-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nah, we are more like F Troop. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


the actual spindle is pretty well made so those should last for years,the sanding sleeves are no problem.ive seen a lot of good reports about the rigid ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

REVEILLE


----------



## pottz

> How the heck do you guys copy and paste stuff? I can t figure that out
> 
> - Peteybadboy


i use snip and sketch.


----------



## RichT

> i use snip and sketch.
> 
> - pottz


Is that anything like Snap, Crackle and Pop?


----------



## bandit571

Instead of "Hogan's Heros" maybe just call us Gunny's Heros…...as we seem to always be hiding out from Cricket…..

car Payment made, car insurance paid….Boss will want to go out shopping, today.

A LONG time ago…..it used to be a hanging offense, to be wearing the Green….


----------



## bigblockyeti

Brian, is the Ridgid belt/spindle sander available over there? I bought mine 3 or 4 years ago and was skeptical at first but I'm a believer now. It's no Clayton but it works well and the dust collection is better than expected with just a shop vac attached. I had a larger 6" x 80" edge sander that was sold before I moved and the 4" x 24" belt on the Ridgid is lacking in power and table size but after learning to live within it's capabilites, I'm not as urgently needing another big edge sander.


----------



## corelz125

Depends what your using Petey. Easiest is on a computer. Or are you just trying to repost somebody else's post?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## RichT

Submitted without comment.


----------



## pottz

> i use snip and sketch.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Is that anything like Snap, Crackle and Pop?
> 
> - Rich


scratch and sniff!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> REVEILLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Instead of "Hogan s Heros" maybe just call us Gunny s Heros…...as we seem to always be hiding out from Cricket…..
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Submitted without comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Great now you made me hungry and I have to get dressed and go get some. Wish the price were .52 though.


----------



## 987Ron

You young whipple-snappers and your TV shows…The real thing was the old radio shows for kids after school.

My favorite: Captain Midnight. Sponsored by Ovaltine, I still have my,,,see below. Know what it is?








Ever have such a great item from a TV show?

Second favoite was Straight Arrow sponsored by shredded wheat, ate lots of it even though I did not really like it lmuch to get my









These were placed in the shredded wheat box between the layers. Made all kinds of things from these cards.

Least favorite was Sky King….DW should know this one as Arizona was the location. For 16 cents and a Peter Pan Peanut Butter inner seal we could get a Signal Scope that glowed in the dark, had a whistle, and decoder. The EAM (Emergency Action Message) was broadcast to decode on every show.

First TV I watched was in the 6th grade….we would all go to friend Denny''s house and watch Howdy Duddy. Black and white of course. His Mom always had cookies and coolaird.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> How the heck do you guys copy and paste stuff? I can t figure that out
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Highlight and hit CRTL & C simultaneously to copy. Put your cursor where you want it and hit CTRL & V to paste.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ron, I remember Amos and Andy, Jack Benney, and Gunsmoke on the radio. There was a mystery we weren't supposed to listen to after Gunsmoke. I snuck over by the bedroom door and listened one night. I was scared of the dark for years ';-)


----------



## 987Ron

Remember my Dad talking about listening to the radio. Family experience…sitting in the living room with a wash tub turned over and propped up on one side with the radio under it. Increased the volume so every one could hear better.
Today we have HD TV with surround sound, streaming, satellites…..gaming. 
What's next? 
When we talk about the good old days of HD TV, what will the kids be involved with?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ron - Buck Rogers, weapon of some sort???

Petey- Microsoft has a snipping Tool built in, heres how to use it
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/use-snipping-tool-to-capture-screenshots-00246869-1843-655f-f220-97299b865f6b

There are Snip Tools out there, free, like this one download
https://download.cnet.com/Free-Snipping-Tool/3000-13455_4-77745838.html


----------



## bandit571

"only the Shadow knows"...

Green Hornet..vs. ..Batman?
remember Rin Tin Tin….

Maverick ..vs.. "Wanted: Dead or Alive"

Cheyenne..vs..Sugarfoot…

Time Tunnel ..vs…The Wild, Wild, West

Mighty Mouse…vs..The Roy Rogers & Dale Evans show….

Hmmm…


----------



## 987Ron

"That's right-before Captain Kirk, Han Solo or Buzz Lightyear, there was Buck Rogers in the 25th century. His weapon-prettier than the Phaser, more refined than the E-11 Blaster, cooler than…"

No what that was or what it did. Atomic Pistol.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Thanks for the reply Yeti.
A quick search on Rigid distributors shows there is one on Mallorca. Have never seen a Rigid tool anywhere here. Quick search on reviews for the Rigid TOSS, mostly bad, and they dont make replacement parts for that machine anymore. LOL.

I will go for the JET, most likely - I hate buying crappy tools.



> Brian, is the Ridgid belt/spindle sander available over there? I bought mine 3 or 4 years ago and was skeptical at first but I m a believer now. It s no Clayton but it works well and the dust collection is better than expected with just a shop vac attached. I had a larger 6" x 80" edge sander that was sold before I moved and the 4" x 24" belt on the Ridgid is lacking in power and table size but after learning to live within it s capabilites, I m not as urgently needing another big edge sander.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Pretty sure the broadcast device will be plugged directly into their heads. I hope I am dead by then.

What was that TV show with the mountain man and the bear? Anyone remember? Loved that show. Me and my Son watched the movie not so long ago, cant recall the name…...............Grizzly Adams, maybe?


> When we talk about the good old days of HD TV, what will the kids be involved with?
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## 987Ron

> "only the Shadow knows"...
> 
> Green Hornet..vs. ..Batman?
> remember Rin Tin Tin….
> 
> Maverick ..vs.. "Wanted: Dead or Alive"
> 
> Cheyenne..vs..Sugarfoot…
> 
> Time Tunnel ..vs…The Wild, Wild, West
> 
> Mighty Mouse…vs..The Roy Rogers & Dale Evans show….
> 
> Hmmm…
> 
> - bandit571


But did they decoder rings with secret messages for the listeners? Don't remember if any did.


----------



## bandit571

Before or after "Gentle Ben"?

The Real McCoys..vs…The sons of Will Sonnet….

remember Yancy Derringer? or…Paladin?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Great memories but in 2021…*

*Marvel Reveals its First Gay Teen Captain America*
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/marvel-reveals-its-first-gay-teen-captain-america










Marvel Comics has unveiled a first look at a new Captain America.

The new character, Aaron Fischer, represents the first LGBTQ character to pick up Cap's shield in the comic's 80-year history.


----------



## pottz

> Ron - Buck Rogers, weapon of some sort???
> 
> Petey- Microsoft has a snipping Tool built in, heres how to use it
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/use-snipping-tool-to-capture-screenshots-00246869-1843-655f-f220-97299b865f6b
> 
> There are Snip Tools out there, free, like this one download
> https://download.cnet.com/Free-Snipping-Tool/3000-13455_4-77745838.html
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


yeah if you look in apps you'll probably find it.


----------



## pottz

> Pretty sure the broadcast device will be plugged directly into their heads. I hope I am dead by then.
> 
> What was that TV show with the mountain man and the bear? Anyone remember? Loved that show. Me and my Son watched the movie not so long ago, cant recall the name…...............Grizzly Adams, maybe?
> 
> When we talk about the good old days of HD TV, what will the kids be involved with?
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


yeah it starred dan haggerty,a great show.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Joint glued up last night looked good this morning. Nice and square no surprises, pleased with results.










Rounded all the sharp edges and drill mounting holes for the wall and for the lamp it will be holding up. Then off to finishing room for few coats.










But I did test fit it and it works well.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Storage trays are all done with finish so got them installed. Much better.










Made from scrap pine, used some joinery and glue, no nails.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bandit posted a project, drop in and take a look.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/419098


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Bandit posted a project, drop in and take a look.
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/419098
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 and we have another one from our group to make it to the top 3- Good job Bandit

+1 Gunny on your progress…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ..................Grizzly Adams, maybe?
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That's him ;-)

Saga of Andy Burnett is my all-time favorite. Hooked me on flintlocks ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> +1 Gunny on your progress…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks, about to head back into shop. We have rain and cooler weather today, so shop projects are in order. Nice and warm in shop and finishing room.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Latest update on the design… I agreed with Petey something honorable for an honorable guy… This is a prototype and can be changed…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Latest update on the design… I agreed with Petey something honorable for an honorable guy… This is a prototype and can be changed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

After alot of development and then finishing work my drying rack is completed and ready for use.


----------



## corelz125

LOL Injunuity that would get cancelled before the ink dried these days. Nice looking joinery on the stand Gunny. DW instead of the eagle maybe you should put an M1 Abrams. Gunny likes the heavy stuff. We give a lot of support to our group here. Get their projects recognized.


----------



## pottz

> Joint glued up last night looked good this morning. Nice and square no surprises, pleased with results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rounded all the sharp edges and drill mounting holes for the wall and for the lamp it will be holding up. Then off to finishing room for few coats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I did test fit it and it works well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


nice joinery gunny.


----------



## corelz125

There already was a gay super hero. If Robin wasn't gay he sure was pulling on the knob to get out of the closet.


----------



## pottz

> LOL Injunuity that would get cancelled before the ink dried these days. Nice looking joinery on the stand Gunny. DW instead of the eagle maybe you should put an M1 Abrams. Gunny likes the heavy stuff. We give a lot of support to our group here. Get their projects recognized.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah or maybe a couple m16a4 rifles crossed,something that says bad ass!!!


----------



## pottz

> There already was a gay super hero. If Robin wasn t gay he sure was pulling on the knob to get out of the closet.
> 
> - corelz125


hey what happened in the bat cave stayed in the bat cave-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hey what happened in the bat cave stayed in the bat cave-lol.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> nice joinery gunny.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks, have been working towards using more joinery and less mechanical fasteners.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Received a shipment today, box was in good shape and the package was sealed well.


----------



## pottz

> Received a shipment today, box was in good shape and the package was sealed well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah amazon packs well.so what is it man?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Received a shipment today, box was in good shape and the package was sealed well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> yeah amazon packs well.so what is it man?
> 
> - pottz


Triple spline socket sets for work, short and deep. Two sets of headphones, one cordless and one corded. My wife kills the corded ones. Now getting her to try and use the cordless one's, yeah might take some doing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz -1 The purpose of my post was to inform the changes in society- and I disagree with the crass innuendos about Gothams American heroes for they fought for justice. The costume attire straight from the comic books.
And shall we not forget the Cat Woman- as a lad she was my main attention… (permitted on TV in the 60's)












> There already was a gay super hero. If Robin wasn t gay he sure was . (deleted…..................)
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> hey what happened in the bat cave stayed in the bat cave-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I miss the Dire wolf postings…

Baby Husky Grows Up With Baby Girl And They Do Everything Together


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Triple spline socket sets for work, short and deep. Two sets of headphones, one cordless and one corded. My wife kills the corded ones. Now getting her to try and use the cordless one s, yeah might take some doing.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight












ATT $160 cordless- She will be an extremely happy and pain in the ass wires and phone - Gone

5 stars


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

A fellow Lumberjock *Mudflap* died this evening. Take a moment to leave a post on the blog for him. Talented guy, he will be missed.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/mudflap4869/blog/132301


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx I posted


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz and others will anybody share your departure? Mudflap exited with honor wife of the LumberJocks Hall of Fame…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Well, Gunny here we are… I stand by the convictions that you set forth…

Truth, Justice and the American Way…


----------



## RichT

> Received a shipment today, box was in good shape and the package was sealed well.
> - woodbutcherbynight


Excellent review, Gunny. Boy, they really should have Daily Top 3's for reviews.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*COVID part2- *

*Michigan's COVID-19 rates, hospitalizations trending in wrong direction*

https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2021/03/17/covid-19-hospitalizations-case-rates-positive-tests-rise-michigan/4733689001/

I love reoccurring patterns- here we go again. Vaccinated? are you protected? Just like in 2020 Spring break mania and what do you think will happen?

Just like many of us who escaped Polio in the 1950'S


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Received a shipment today, box was in good shape and the package was sealed well.
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Excellent review, Gunny. Boy, they really should have Daily Top 3 s for reviews.
> 
> - Rich


Not stolen would be an important point here. UPS watching for people following the truck and ringing the doorbell should add a couple of stars to the review.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Received a shipment today, box was in good shape and the package was sealed well.
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Excellent review, Gunny. Boy, they really should have Daily Top 3 s for reviews.
> 
> - Rich


Seriously I love the oilcloth table cloth










Supprised that Gunny can put a review on the family table…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Not stolen would be an important point here. UPS watching for people following the truck and ringing the doorbell should add a couple of stars to the review.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*+1 There are some videos on this theft, but what is the resolution? If cameras don't stop them then what about the POLICE? Fill out a report…
*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Received a shipment today, box was in good shape and the package was sealed well.
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Excellent review, Gunny. Boy, they really should have Daily Top 3 s for reviews.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Supprised that Gunny can put a review on the family table…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


My wife is a unique woman. She keeps an eye out for the mail and delivery trucks from her 2nd story perch / office. Anything comes for me it gets left on the table for me to sit down and open. Never gave instructions about that, just something she has always done.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *+1 There are some videos on this theft, but what is the resolution? If cameras don t stop them then what about the POLICE? Fill out a report…
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have a very unique skillset, best thing to do is NOT engage me to set that skillset in motion. My methods can be quite creative.

LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Not stolen would be an important point here. UPS watching for people following the truck and ringing the doorbell should add a couple of stars to the review.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *+1 There are some videos on this theft, but what is the resolution? If cameras don t stop them then what about the POLICE? Fill out a report…
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It is a crime of necessity if you are a drug addict to support your habit or in poverty. Too many organizations here to help them. It must be too confusing too for them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My name is Duke.

Every day my owners let me loose to poop.

And they never come around to scoop.

Perhaps they think they've got everybody duped?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *+1 There are some videos on this theft, but what is the resolution? If cameras don t stop them then what about the POLICE? Fill out a report…
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I have a very unique skillset, best thing to do is NOT engage me to set that skillset in motion. My methods can be quite creative.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I think a private security firm with a uniques skillset engaging would be very successful.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Shidaddle's criminals bring their activities into the House of the Lord today.

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/crime/shooting-reported-at-rainier-valley-church/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BNA_031821015435+Man+killed+in+shooting+at+Rainier+Valley+church_3_17_2021&utm_term=


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


;-)) ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Shidaddle s criminals bring their activities into the House of the Lord today.
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/crime/shooting-reported-at-rainier-valley-church/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BNA_031821015435+Man+killed+in+shooting+at+Rainier+Valley+church_3_17_2021&utm_term=
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Just wrong, no fighting on hollowed ground.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *COVID part2- *
> 
> *Michigan s COVID-19 rates, hospitalizations trending in wrong direction*
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2021/03/17/covid-19-hospitalizations-case-rates-positive-tests-rise-michigan/4733689001/
> 
> I love reoccurring patterns- here we go again. Vaccinated? are you protected? Just like in 2020 Spring break mania and what do you think will happen?
> 
> Just like many of us who escaped Polio in the 1950 S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Expect a Spring Break Spike ;-(

The Canadian border is closed for virus protection. Mexico must have eradicated it, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Shidaddle s criminals bring their activities into the House of the Lord today.
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/crime/shooting-reported-at-rainier-valley-church/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BNA_031821015435+Man+killed+in+shooting+at+Rainier+Valley+church_3_17_2021&utm_term=
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Just wrong, no fighting on hollowed ground.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Left-wing wackos believe in a superior power apparently.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 guys ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Morning comes early… 
Top Max- +1 Kep the torch lit


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Shidaddle s criminals bring their activities into the House of the Lord today.
> 
> Just wrong, no fighting on hollowed ground.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


no fighting on Hallowed ground! FIFY.

Hallow: Holy, sacred, conserated, revered.

"Hollowed ground" would mean something else entirely.

Hollow: UCAV-ed!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## corelz125

Watching some of those package bomb videos is pretty funny. Its all types of people stealing packages.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny

Is that box and bag from Amazon a product review?

Corelz - those revenge package glitter/stink bombs are funny and ingenious!

Wife and I getting our first shots Sunday.

Have a good one.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny
> 
> Is that box and bag from Amazon a product review?
> 
> Corelz - those revenge package glitter/stink bombs are funny and ingenious!
> 
> Wife and I getting our first shots Sunday.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Will be, but not here. They are sockets for work.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz and others will anybody share your departure? Mudflap exited with honor wife of the LumberJocks Hall of Fame…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i wish lumber jocks would have more respect for it's loyal members and get the memorium fixed so these people arn't forgotten for their conrtibutions to this forum.ive asked about it before and was just told ,it's not working.*SO FIX IT!* that takes someone that cares though!


----------



## bandit571

Boss and I are getting our "Jabs" in about an hour, from now…...will see how it goes.

Windier than a Senator on the election trail….gusts might hit 60mph…..45 wet and dreary degrees outside.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Boss and I are getting our "Jabs" in about an hour, from now…...will see how it goes.
> 
> Windier than a Senator on the election trail….gusts might hit 60mph…..45 wet and dreary degrees outside.
> 
> - bandit571


You send that North, not south.


----------



## 987Ron

G


> Boss and I are getting our "Jabs" in about an hour, from now…...will see how it goes.
> 
> Windier than a Senator on the election trail….gusts might hit 60mph…..45 wet and dreary degrees outside.
> 
> - bandit571


Gusts here are to be only 30. Wet for about 3-5 hours. Forecasts does say slight chance of hail and tornado, sure don't need that.

Jabs for us were not bad, sore arm for a couple of days on the first one, Almost nothing on the second.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Moke??? are you still snowed in?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Great job on posting on Mudflaps blog. Good to see everyone contribute


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny this is a great group to let others know how things are going or not going so well… Great group here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Watching some of those package bomb videos is pretty funny. Its all types of people stealing packages.
> 
> - corelz125







+1 I used to show those clips in the classroom- the students loved them, like myself. My excuse or reason is that they are science-related in the construction yet after the laughter settled down- I made sure to give the liability in the event of someone getting hurt or paybacks are a bitch…

I haven't been in a classroom for over a year- looking forward to going back in a few weeks. It is amazing what I learn from the kids…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Beagle-

Things NOBODY tells you about owning a Beagle*






for you Pottz…


----------



## bandit571

Back from getting "The Jab"....so far, so good….April 8th will be the second shot….

Time for Lunch.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-

Locked-down Spaniards seethe with envy as Germans flock to Mallorca*

https://news.trust.org/item/20210318085624-girdx


----------



## pottz

> * Beagle-
> 
> Things NOBODY tells you about owning a Beagle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for you Pottz…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


all very true.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Guys, I did not know Mudflaps, so I thought it would not be genuine to comment on his memorial. (thoughts on that?)

Bandit, some of my friends had after effects from the shot, Oozing, open sores….wait that is something completely different. Never mind.

Wife asked me to remove my new Shoulder Plane from the dining room table. That took 3 days.

Interesting article in AP I think on how Fla and CA have handled the pandemic very differently but have just about the same outcomes. (given Fla has a significantly older population the numbers sound even better)

Ron - was that a decoder ring?

Pottz does your Beagle howl? I try to get me dawg to howl forget it!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- I had no side effects 2 jabs-


----------



## 987Ron

> Guys, I did not know Mudflaps, so I thought it would not be genuine to comment on his memorial. (thoughts on that?)
> 
> Ron - was that a decoder ring?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I too did not comment as I did not know Mudflaps. Great that the ones that did know hiim did. Must have been a very good man.

Yes it is an old Captain Midnight Secret Decoder, not a ring however. This was small 3' long A key is used to align the code. Two geared discs..one with numbers, one with letters. Was fun as a kid getting the secret message from the Captain himself on the radio.

That plane looked pretty special.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey- Guys, I did not know Mudflaps, so I thought it would not be genuine to comment on his memorial. (thoughts on that?)* I see nothing wrong but you may want to give it a try or don't.

I did it out of compassion for the woodworker and his family- I did not know him. Also, it is nice to see the guys from the Garage show some unity to a fallen Lumber Jock. I have been to many wakes where I did not really know that person. Also, many wakes have a good spread of food and beverages.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Social etiquette-* When Pottz or Gunny give a shouout- I go with our leaders, besides do it for the family…


----------



## 987Ron

> *Social etiquette-* When Pottz or Gunny give a shouout- I go with our leaders, besides do it for the family…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Your are correct.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yeah, that story is all over the place. Yawn.

On the bright side, they will be able to blame the Third Wave on the Germans. Those Alemanos are always causing trouble.

Oh wait…......you didnt hear about a Third Wave yet? You will…...................

And all youse who got the jabbings, you gonna need to be getting boosters too. Oh wait…....... you didnt hear about needing boosters? You will…...... Every year.

Because mutant ninja Covid, or something.

Like the Flu, but new and improved, and now with less fat.


> *Brian-
> 
> Locked-down Spaniards seethe with envy as Germans flock to Mallorca*
> 
> https://news.trust.org/item/20210318085624-girdx
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Guys no pressure here to post about Mudflap. I only wanted to make more people aware one of our fellow lumberjocks had passed. Do as you feel led. It is good to see many people commented and passed on sympathy for his wife and family.

I only knew him through the stumpy nubs thread. Always interesting. LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Guys, I did not know Mudflaps, so I thought it would not be genuine to comment on his memorial. (thoughts on that?)
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I normally offer condolences when someone loses a loved one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian-* yes I am aware of the third wave. I knew that the COVID was coming in December 2019. The west kept the commerce and spring breakers going then in March 2020- we had a problem. Then a second one and when spring breaks end we will get the 3rd wave? Probably, you don't need to tell the weatherman which way the wind blows.

*I pray and prepare to the best of my abilities for what life brings me.*


----------



## Peteybadboy

enjoying a Chopin martini. I used my Brumate simulated walnut (finish) shaker. Very nice.

Anyone else have the woodpeckers router fence micro adjuster? I think it cost 130$ I love it!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> I only knew him through the *stumpy nubs thread*. Always interesting. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Yeah, I never got accepted over there. 
After making a stink about LJ's helping pay for their annual get togethers, and then not inviting the "other" LJ's,
They kind of gave me the hairy eye whenever I posted over there.
(You may remember that?)


----------



## BurlyBob

Sorry haven't kept up you all. Saw a few comments about the shot. Got my first one today. I noticed a little tingling in the arm about hour later and some congestion. It's gone now, but I think I need a few beers. Maybe it's making me thirsty!

can any of you give me a line on a reasonably priced 3/4" x 105" 3 tooth band saw blade. I tried one site and they wanted $15 for shipping a $25 blade. Being the cheapskate I am, you know I hung up on them! It's looking like Woodcraft might be my best bet. I've bought several from Hartville tools. They offer free shipping.


----------



## bandit571

Got to meet both Mudflap and his wife Candy a few times.

Shoulder is a bit sore, now. Nothing else. Got to just sit in the car, both of us…was nasty enough outside, the staff made us sit in our car, and they came out…..rainy, high winds….

Snow flurries going on at the moment…..melting as soon as they land on anything….High wind warning going on.

Will see how tomorrow goes….Thinking of making some Dirty Rice & Red Bean, with smoked Sausage for Supper..


----------



## pottz

> Guys no pressure here to post about Mudflap. I only wanted to make more people aware one of our fellow lumberjocks had passed. Do as you feel led. It is good to see many people commented and passed on sympathy for his wife and family.
> 
> I only knew him through the stumpy nubs thread. Always interesting. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i agree i never pressure or suggest anyone give condolence or mourn a death a certain way,that is something personal and must be respected.i did not know or ever speak to him but i wanted to show respect for a long time member and make awareness that we dont have a working memorial. getting the memoriam back working has been a pet peeve of mine,many long time members that have contributed a lot too this forum are going to be forgotten.ive asked cricket but she just said to start a thread to honor those gone.but that will fade away,maybe if enough members would voice their opiions on this it will get fixed?


----------



## pottz

> I only knew him through the *stumpy nubs thread*. Always interesting. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Yeah, I never got accepted over there.
> After making a stink about LJ s helping pay for their annual get togethers, and then not inviting the "other" LJ s,
> They kind of gave me the hairy eye whenever I posted over there.
> (You may remember that?)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


yeah ive lurked a few times but realized real quick that wasn't my crowd-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

Kept loosing small tools and parts. I think I found where they are going.

How does one combat this kind of thing?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 This is a subject that you can't find an answer to on Google.


Caveat- "our closing scenes" at the "Show Must Go On"* Ron- the guys from the Show can get a little… Great post- I'll be back…



> Kept loosing small tools and parts. I think I found where they are going.
> 
> How does one combat this kind of thing?
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Kept loosing small tools and parts. I think I found where they are going.
> 
> How does one combat this kind of thing?
> 
> - 987Ron


*
I suggest a clouder of CATS * and those guys will be gone-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete- got it Rich


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I suggest a clouder of CATS * and those guys will be gone-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I suggest a clouder of CATS * and those guys will be gone-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> *


*
*
+1 First we had the Beagle, then the Dire wolf- NOW Cats-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> we dont have a working memorial. getting the memoriam back working has been a pet peeve of mine,many long time members that have contributed a lot too this forum are going to be forgotten.ive asked* cricket but she just said to start a thread to honor those gone.but that will fade away,*maybe if enough members would voice their opiions on this it will get fixed?
> 
> - pottz


I say we continue and start a Gunny Garage Membership and Memorial board- I'll work on it. Don't give up Pottz










I appreciate what Petey said something like make an image that respects Gunny. I did and Gunny liked it. You ides were appreciated +1

I will work on it…


----------



## 987Ron

Would a clouder of cats use the sawdust for kitty litter and smell up the shop?


----------



## RichT

> self delete- got it Rich
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You caught me snoozin' that time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- Ooops I forgot that you lost 2 dogs and I do not believe that you prefer Cats- Me bad










They do remind me of when came home 10 years ago and o Mother cat left me 3 newborn kittens, I knew nothing about raising a kitten- made it work.

Can you catch them and sell their offsprings at Christmas time $$$


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> self delete- got it Rich
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> You caught me snoozin that time.
> 
> - Rich


Later I am showing my infrared thermometer


----------



## corelz125

Petey my dog doesn't have your dogs budget. This is the only veritas I got.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- Ooops I forgot that you lost 2 dogs and I do not believe that you prefer Cats- Me bad










They do remind me of when came home 10 years ago and a Mother cat left me 3 newborn kittens, I knew nothing about raising a kitten- made it work


----------



## 987Ron

We only lost one dog, Alek, recently, still have a 12 yr old lab. We also have a cat, a rescue, big 12 lb grey.
The two get along quite well.

I do prefer the dogs.


----------



## pottz

> Kept loosing small tools and parts. I think I found where they are going.
> 
> How does one combat this kind of thing?
> 
> - 987Ron


i think every shop has em ron,no way to get rid of em,and the older we get the more their are-lol.


----------



## corelz125

We are different than all those other threads here. We accept and invite anyone that wants to join in. Most of those other ones aren't very inviting. I felt the same as Petey and Ron never interacted with him so I didn't leave a comment. So far this year isn't much better than last. I think it might be worse. It seems every week I hear somebody had died. Early in the week a friend of the family died from covid in Florida.


----------



## corelz125

I think that elf shop is where my veirtas shoulder plane was made


----------



## pottz

> We are different than all those other threads here. We accept and invite anyone that wants to join in. Most of those other ones aren t very inviting. I felt the same as Petey and Ron never interacted with him so I didn t leave a comment. So far this year isn t much better than last. I think it might be worse. It seems every week I hear somebody had died. Early in the week a friend of the family died from covid in Florida.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah at least it is for me.


----------



## 987Ron

> I think that elf shop is where my veirtas shoulder plane was made
> 
> - corelz125


I wish they had made me one.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I appreciate what Petey said something like make an image that respects Gunny. I did and Gunny liked it. You ides were appreciated +1
> 
> I will work on it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I like it as is, no need to embellish on my account. Not much to advertise the "bad ass" more of a hey surprise you thought I was village idiot, guess what, you were wrong, here is your prize, kinda guy. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Any suggestions for storage of tap and dies? I have two drawers, one is metric, one is imperial. 2 3/4 tall, 10 3/4 in wide and 18 in deep. Currently I am using the box the main set came in. Bandit sent me more and expanded that set, then more appeared. Cannot stand any but the very small sizes straight up. For the dies I have something that worked on a mock up. The taps are key issue, well that and storage space is rather limited.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I appreciate what Petey said something like make an image that respects Gunny. I did and Gunny liked it. You ides were appreciated +1
> 
> I will work on it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I like it as is, no need to embellish on my account. Not much to advertise the "bad ass" more of a hey surprise you thought I was village idiot, guess what, you were wrong, here is your prize, kinda guy. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Hence- The name Gunny Garage and the symbol represent the character of your forum…


----------



## LeeRoyMan




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hence- The name Gunny Garage and the symbol represent the character of your forum…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Well really a continuation of Pottz original* Corona Crazy* thread, then Corlez continued that with *The Show Must Go On*. We need to pay homage to those two, CC and SMGO gotta work there way in there somehow.

As I am not the originator but rather a member whose shop is currently being used to meet.

On another note, nobody is going broke this time. Food truck gig has been rather profitable for us, liquor cabinets are full. Someone sent a Margarita machine and six cases of mix.

NICE!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Any suggestions for storage of tap and dies? I have two drawers, one is metric, one is imperial. 2 3/4 tall, 10 3/4 in wide and 18 in deep. Currently I am using the box the main set came in. Bandit sent me more and expanded that set, then more appeared. Cannot stand any but the very small sizes straight up. For the dies I have something that worked on a mock up. The taps are key issue, well that and storage space is rather limited.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


Because we are a consumer society- want- get- throwaway


----------



## pottz

> I appreciate what Petey said something like make an image that respects Gunny. I did and Gunny liked it. You ides were appreciated +1
> 
> I will work on it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I like it as is, no need to embellish on my account. Not much to advertise the "bad ass" more of a hey surprise you thought I was village idiot, guess what, you were wrong, here is your prize, kinda guy. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


gunny you goin soft marine?


----------



## pottz

> Hence- The name Gunny Garage and the symbol represent the character of your forum…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Well really a continuation of Pottz original* Corona Crazy* thread, then Corlez continued that with *The Show Must Go On*. We need to pay homage to those two, CC and SMGO gotta work there way in there somehow.
> 
> As I am not the originator but rather a member whose shop is currently being used to meet.
> 
> On another note, nobody is going broke this time. Food truck gig has been rather profitable for us, liquor cabinets are full. Someone sent a Margarita machine and six cases of mix.
> 
> NICE!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


the machine and mix came from moke i believe,he likes his frosty libations!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> gunny you goin soft marine?
> 
> - pottz


Nope, have always subscribed to the idea of wall softly and carry a big stick / weapon and don't bother with any of those warning thingie's, like NIKE, just do it. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- Where is Moke? and the Food trucks are coming Friday- Gunny wants the liquor stocked - that is your department. You take Fridays off we should expect a good post for you.

Will the Dire wolf be there? Paw cookies always…


----------



## pottz

> gunny you goin soft marine?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nope, have always subscribed to the idea of wall softly and carry a big stick / weapon and don t bother with any of those warning thingie s, like NIKE, just do it. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ha ha sorry i doubted you bud. hey im just one of gunny's grunts-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> gunny you goin soft marine?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> don t bother with any of those warning thingie s, like NIKE, just do it. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I will never buy a Nike product…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- Where is Moke? and the Food trucks are coming Friday- Gunny wants the liquor stocked - that is your department. You take Fridays off we should expect a good post for you.
> 
> Will the Dire wolf be there? Paw cookies always…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no problem ill make a liqour run and load the truck,just get me a wish list boys.gunny's milkin these food truck guys for lots of booze money for us.i dont know where mike has been,maybe hunkered down frozen.ill get plenty of the juice for him though,gotta keep the marg machine fueled!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> gotta keep the marg machine fueled!
> 
> - pottz


We have gone Green, it is solar powered now.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I will never buy a Nike product…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Me either, how can I possibly justify spending $200 on a pair of shoes to look "cool".


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Holy Crap!!!!! Latest Intelligence report….


----------



## pottz

> I will never buy a Nike product…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Me either, how can I possibly justify spending $200 on a pair of shoes to look "cool".
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thats because your already as cool as it gets gunny! hey as another cool guy i know what im talking about-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Holy Crap!!!!! Latest Intelligence report….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


why the hell didn't we think of that?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I will never buy a Nike product…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Me either, how can I possibly justify spending $200 on a pair of shoes to look "cool".
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


For me it was taking the knee…


----------



## 987Ron

> I will never buy a Nike product…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Me either, how can I possibly justify spending $200 on a pair of shoes to look "cool".
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Me too, Not my kind of company.


----------



## pottz

> I will never buy a Nike product…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Me either, how can I possibly justify spending $200 on a pair of shoes to look "cool".
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> For me it was taking the knee…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


+1 believe what you want you dont disgrace america,wrong way to support a cause imo!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Guys no pressure here to post about Mudflap. I only wanted to make more people aware one of our fellow lumberjocks had passed. Do as you feel led. It is good to see many people commented and passed on sympathy for his wife and family.
> 
> I only knew him through the stumpy nubs thread. Always interesting. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> i agree i never pressure or suggest anyone give condolence or mourn a death a certain way,that is something personal and must be respected.i did not know or ever speak to him but i wanted to show respect for a long time member and make awareness that we dont have a working memorial. getting the memoriam back working has been a pet peeve of mine,many long time members that have contributed a lot too this forum are going to be forgotten.ive asked cricket but she just said to start a thread to honor those gone.but that will fade away,maybe if enough members would voice their opiions on this it will get fixed?
> 
> - pottz


I just found him a few months ago, he mentioned he was Candy's hubby. She has been on a lot.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It was an encouraging day. I got a response from an insurance industry guy, not just a company clerk ;-)) I have always felt the key to getting this chity made safe was the insurance industry's input on why they need codes enforced ;-)) They originated them in the 19th century.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> It was an encouraging day. I got a response from an insurance industry guy, not just a company clerk ;-)) I have always felt the key to getting this chity made safe was the insurance industry's input on why they need codes enforced ;-)) They originated them in the 19th century.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Should be interesting to see how that progresses.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It was an encouraging day. I got a response from an insurance industry guy, not just a company clerk ;-)) I have always felt the key to getting this chity made safe was the insurance industry's input on why they need codes enforced ;-)) They originated them in the 19th century.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Should be interesting to see how that progresses.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Yeah, it will. The ISO does some consideration of code enforcement in 45 states, 5 do not participate, and have other organizations evaluate fire departments and building departments for insurance companies to evaluate risks. WA has the Washington Surveying and Ratings Bureau. After several years of trying I finally got a response from them. "Determining code violations for the community is not part of the program. "You should report these violations to the authority having jurisdiction for code enforcement in community where the violation are located so they can take appropriate action. "I am not aware of any state agency that oversees code violations across the state. You may want to check with the State Building Code Council. They may be able to help in this matter."

The State Building Code Council will not respond to or address any public concerns.

The State Hazard Mitigation Officer says, unfortunately, there isn't an avenue that the State can use to help out with this situation.
"The enforcement of these codes is something that needs to happen at the city level, so the only advice I could provide for that is continuing to *raise awareness about the issue, possibly among those whom it may impact, such as the first responders and CERT volunteers to whom this would be a hazard* - getting more community voices behind an issue that could impact them is always a good option for helping to bring about safety-related changes.

That is probably good advice to warn first responders. Last summer I got a letter from the fire chief and fire marshal stating the propane questions I asked were beyond their scope of work. Too bad they do not have the knowledge to keep their own employees safe in emergency situations.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That is probably good advice to warn first responders. Last summer I got a letter from the fire chief and fire marshal stating the propane questions I asked were beyond their scope of work. Too bad they do not have the knowledge to keep their own employees safe in emergency situations.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Ah, the proverbial side step because I am afraid to address the issue as it may affect my retirement / employment.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That is probably good advice to warn first responders. Last summer I got a letter from the fire chief and fire marshal stating the propane questions I asked were beyond their scope of work. Too bad they do not have the knowledge to keep their own employees safe in emergency situations.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *
> Ah, the proverbial side step because I am afraid to address the issue as it may affect my retirement / employment.*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Always protect your flank- we got to get you ready in 27 months…

розум, тіло і душа

For Pottz- Mind, body and soul


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That is probably good advice to warn first responders. Last summer I got a letter from the fire chief and fire marshal stating the propane questions I asked were beyond their scope of work. Too bad they do not have the knowledge to keep their own employees safe in emergency situations.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Ah, the proverbial side step because I am afraid to address the issue as it may affect my retirement / employment.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I think the state mitigation people are stuck. Wicked mayor and council reign supreme. A state senator sent a state engineer last year to look for an issue to supersede the chity. He could not find justification.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I think the state mitigation people are stuck. Wicked mayor and council reign supreme. A state senator sent a state engineer last year to look for an issue to supersede the chity. He could not find justification.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


A Russian tactics and strategy instructor taught me something. Everyone has a weakness, and for politicians that weakness is a dark secret they don't want exposed. Thus far your efforts have been head on, an admirable fight. But sometimes you gotta fight dirtier than the enemy. Find the dark secret of at least one, or more and don't threaten, EXPOSE it. Then let the aftermath dictate next move.


----------



## RichT

> A Russian tactics and strategy instructor taught me something. Everyone has a weakness, and for politicians that weakness is a dark secret they don t want exposed. Thus far your efforts have been head on, an admirable fight. But sometimes you gotta fight dirtier than the enemy. Find the dark secret of at least one, or more and don t threaten, EXPOSE it. Then let the aftermath dictate next move.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


My take on politics is to just follow the money. It's at the root of it all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A Russian tactics and strategy instructor taught me something. Everyone has a weakness, and for politicians that weakness is a dark secret they don t want exposed. Thus far your efforts have been head on, an admirable fight. But sometimes you gotta fight dirtier than the enemy. Find the dark secret of at least one, or more and don t threaten, EXPOSE it. Then let the aftermath dictate next move.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> My take on politics is to just follow the money. It's at the root of it all.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## RichT

> - Desert_Woodworker


The creation of the Fed. Perfect, DW.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The third wave is coming- Paris goes into lockdown as COVID-19 variant rampages*

https://news.trust.org/item/20210318191921-tnox7

Prepare, adapt, or parish…

Guys, IMO I pray that we trying










I just got these 9 boxes- stay tuned till Friday…

Put your name in… Will Corelz get his Festool grinder?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I think the state mitigation people are stuck. Wicked mayor and council reign supreme. A state senator sent a state engineer last year to look for an issue to supersede the chity. He could not find justification.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> A Russian tactics and strategy instructor taught me something. Everyone has a weakness, and for politicians that weakness is a dark secret they don t want exposed. Thus far your efforts have been head on, an admirable fight. But sometimes you gotta fight dirtier than the enemy. Find the dark secret of at least one, or more and don t threaten, EXPOSE it. Then let the aftermath dictate next move.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I haven't found anything worse than killing and injuring up to 50 people and destroying a dozen homes. Voters have short memories. I have been waiting even though many have suggested I notify the media. This is the election for mayor and 3 councils. The media notices started today. In a couple of days, there will be another batch if there is no response. The 2 local city papers do not have the fortitude to display any civic responsibility to save lives and property.

There are so many violations of law, several LEOs will be included in the detailed notarized statement I have been working on for the last week or 2. I intend to have it in so many public records, if the disaster does not strike in my lifetime, it should be a significant aid to BATF and insurance investigators. Hopefully, the insurance industry will address their corruption and that will be the end of it, but I doubt it.


----------



## bandit571

See these strips of taps? Gunny, make a bunch of these strips….drilled and fitted to your taps…BUT…add a dowel in the ends….space the loaded strips to where they will lay down in the drawer. Then, when you need a tap, rotate that strip to vertical, and withdraw the tap needed…..dowels on the ends are the "Pivots" that allows the strips to raise up. You may have to round the bottom edges a bit, to allow things to rotate in the drawer….

Front to back, or side to side….Dies can stay flat. Not sure where you'll store the wrenches at..


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

And the Income Tax! Before the Federal Reserve Banking Act, there was no income tax for US citizens. Only Capital Gains Tax; and income tax for foreign workers. Then, a few years later, when Women got themselves all emancipated, they also got the Right to pay Income Tax too.


> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> The creation of the Fed. Perfect, DW.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

100% proof that Reality in America is fake. This is a very short press clip of your President. Watch his hands, closely. And whats up with that hair glowing like that when there is no sun?

Watch it, if you dare!

https://www.brighteon.com/e5c2cd2a-6a23-41ff-8430-345e81d176b5


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz,

I am spoiled and I know it. Is that the mini shoulder plane from L.V.? I bought the mini router plane works great on hinge mortis clean up.

DW might i suggest on the logo that the beak of the eagle be yellow?

We are not Nike's target audience.

Ron you see Gnomes, I'm afraid I will see a rat!

Brian, I watched the clip. Regarding the hands, I have two friends that have,and lost one to Parkinson's, Their hands did and do not move when they walked. He has that walk.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Any suggestions for storage of tap and dies? I have two drawers, one is metric, one is imperial. 2 3/4 tall, 10 3/4 in wide and 18 in deep. Currently I am using the box the main set came in. Bandit sent me more and expanded that set, then more appeared. Cannot stand any but the very small sizes straight up. For the dies I have something that worked on a mock up. The taps are key issue, well that and storage space is rather limited.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thought it's laser cut, it's doable with conventional tools and could be a start.


----------



## corelz125

Yep Petey it's the mini shoulder plane. A few years ago I got the set of 3 of the mini planes. I use them for some of the puzzles I make.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> See these strips of taps? Gunny, make a bunch of these strips….drilled and fitted to your taps…BUT…add a dowel in the ends….space the loaded strips to where they will lay down in the drawer. Then, when you need a tap, rotate that strip to vertical, and withdraw the tap needed…..dowels on the ends are the "Pivots" that allows the strips to raise up. You may have to round the bottom edges a bit, to allow things to rotate in the drawer….
> 
> Front to back, or side to side….Dies can stay flat. Not sure where you ll store the wrenches at..
> 
> - bandit571


Thanks, like a drill index. Have to expand on that tonight and do a mock up. 23 taps and 20 dies to store.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Any suggestions for storage of tap and dies? I have two drawers, one is metric, one is imperial. 2 3/4 tall, 10 3/4 in wide and 18 in deep. Currently I am using the box the main set came in. Bandit sent me more and expanded that set, then more appeared. Cannot stand any but the very small sizes straight up. For the dies I have something that worked on a mock up. The taps are key issue, well that and storage space is rather limited.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Thought it s laser cut, it s doable with conventional tools and could be a start.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Always like options. Will also look into a place to have two boxes.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Somewhere an entire village of idiots escaped and descended on Atlanta.


----------



## 987Ron

Atlanta has always been full of idiots, drive a car there and you will see them.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Atlanta has always been full of idiots, drive a car there and you will see them.
> 
> - 987Ron


Decatur is having a parade of them today. LOL


----------



## moke

Hey I'm here!!! Been working on my building….arm is semi-working, and taking advantage of it!

Got my grills fired up and cooking for the little woman every Sunday. Making what I call Mikey burgers this Sunday…combo of ground chuck, sirloin tips-ground, ground brisket and secret spices all mixed together. Make into patties, put two patties together with pickles, slices of tomatoes and onions between the patties. Put on Green Mountain and grill. Grill some taters on the griddle grill…..mmmmm.

Almost done with the electrical….Sat am I should be done..Photos attached. Now I have to have it inspected and call for the electricity to be trenched in.

Did I mention I have to do 3 hours of PT a day?

For Xmas I got one of those huge Kobalt tool chests from my BIL. He put it in his shop until Wednesday,he delivered it and we put it together. Small ding in top, but functions ok. It looks like Lowe's is dropping Kobalt chests and going almost totally Craftsman. I like it and it was free! Best yet! I bought olso socket holders for it…they are pricey but nice!

Electrical ended up 47 duplex outlets, 5 220-20amp,1 220 50 amp, total of 100,000 lumens of light.




























Oh, My Dad was a machinist, I found his wooden machinist tool chest…I need to put it on a roller bottom…anybody have any ideas? I have no idea what he had it on….

So I've been working on that stuff…didn't mean to ignore my friends…. Photos attached for review of Shop


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Moke has checked in… cancel the MIA

Great post I'll respond later


----------



## bandit571

Cleaned up a batch of scraps…









While I decide just what to do with this…..thing…..Ash, Oak, Pine, Poplar…...


----------



## 987Ron

3 hrs of PT would make anyone's whatever sore. Hope it helps.


----------



## pottz

> Hey I m here!!! Been working on my building….arm is semi-working, and taking advantage of it!
> 
> Got my grills fired up and cooking for the little woman every Sunday. Making what I call Mikey burgers this Sunday…combo of ground chuck, sirloin tips-ground, ground brisket and secret spices all mixed together. Make into patties, put two patties together with pickles, slices of tomatoes and onions between the patties. Put on Green Mountain and grill. Grill some taters on the griddle grill…..mmmmm.
> 
> Almost done with the electrical….Sat am I should be done..Photos attached. Now I have to have it inspected and call for the electricity to be trenched in.
> 
> Did I mention I have to do 3 hours of PT a day?
> 
> For Xmas I got one of those huge Kobalt tool chests from my BIL. He put it in his shop until Wednesday,he delivered it and we put it together. Small ding in top, but functions ok. It looks like Lowe s is dropping Kobalt chests and going almost totally Craftsman. I like it and it was free! Best yet! I bought olso socket holders for it…they are pricey but nice!
> 
> Electrical ended up 47 duplex outlets, 5 220-20amp,1 220 50 amp, total of 100,000 lumens of light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, My Dad was a machinist, I found his wooden machinist tool chest…I need to put it on a roller bottom…anybody have any ideas? I have no idea what he had it on….
> 
> So I ve been working on that stuff…didn t mean to ignore my friends…. Photos attached for review of Shop
> 
> - moke


looking good mike glad to see your finally back on track,and remember all good things come to those that are patient! me im not and would be bustin a gut to get that shop makin dust.keep the progress pic's comin.so what time should i get there for those burgers? ill bring tequila!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 3 hrs of PT would make anyone s whatever sore. Hope it helps.
> 
> - 987Ron


Exactly, I am exhausted just reading about it


----------



## corelz125

3 hours of pt do they at least give a little massage at the end? That's a lot of electric in there Mike coming along nice. That could be the first project to come out of the shop a cart for his tool chest.


----------



## 987Ron

The kids at Wahoo are at it again, some nice looking cutting boards. Always try to give them a comment. 
The school should be commended for still having shop class. Be nice to see a profile on the instructor.


----------



## moke

pottzy…..5:00 central for a Marg or three…..bring everybody!!

Ron/Woodbutch….make no mistake, about 1 1/2 hours are seated. It's PT with Netflix! LOL And it's two sessions of 1 1/2 hours. It's at home Corelz….only 1 hour of going to them, twice a week and that is $620.00 ( I have insurance that pays 600.00 of it). But the Therapist went on Spring break this week…THANK GOD! I am doing squats and riding a bike 5 miles a day…but make no mistake I still look like I'm in like at the buffet! And with the broken arm, my curls are with 8 lbs.

Thanks Corelz for the look se at the electrical thats 2000.00 of parts for the electric. But since I don't know how to use a plane, handsaw or handsaw, I think I need that!

This afternoons work out was awesome with the NCAA's on!


----------



## moke

> The kids at Wahoo are at it again, some nice looking cutting boards. Always try to give them a comment.
> The school should be commended for still having shop class. Be nice to see a profile on the instructor.
> 
> - 987Ron


 Absolutely Ron! I had the best teacher I ever had in MS Industrial Arts…..he influenced me a lot…this guy must be good!


----------



## corelz125

That includes all the wiring, receptacles, fixtures, and the panel? $2k is a pretty good price. At least for prices around here. Shop class is scarce around here even when I was in school it wasn't in my HS.


----------



## corelz125

Anyone ever order any lumber from woodpeckers website?


----------



## 987Ron

Why shop classes have left the school: Poor reason.

""Ken Robinson, Ph.D, wrote in "Creative Schools, The Element, Finding Your Element and Out of Our Minds" that vocational programs like shop class have been on the decline in the last decade because of emphasis on improving standardized test scores, not skills.

"The work of electricians, builders, plumbers, chefs, paramedics, carpenters, mechanics, engineers, security staff, and all the rest is absolutely vital to the quality of each of our lives," he wrote. "Yet the demands of academic testing mean that schools often aren't able to focus on these other capabilities at all.""


----------



## Peteybadboy

I like Moke is back. Machinist chest, can you post a pic? Gerstner chest?

I have got to find out in my H.S. still offers "Industrial Arts" we had all kinds of stuff.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Brian, I watched the clip. Regarding the hands, I have two friends that have,and lost one to Parkinson s, Their hands did and do not move when they walked. He has that walk.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thats not what I meant, Petey. At the very end of the clip, when he reaches the reporters, his hands move right through the microphones in front of him, as if they are not there, which is physically impossible - unless those microphones werent there! The entire background and foreground are fake. He is in front of a greenscreen, and the background was added later. You can tell this by looking at his outline against the background. The sharp lighting on the top of his head when there is no sun, it is studio lighting. It is all Fake! The question is, why would they fake it???

It is called "Perception Management," and usually they are very good at it. Except in this case, either the CGI footage editor was asleep, or they assume people are too dumb to notice the fraud, or both.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Brian, I watched the clip. Regarding the hands, I have two friends that have,and lost one to Parkinson s, Their hands did and do not move when they walked. He has that walk.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Thats not what I meant, Petey. At the very end of the clip, when he reaches the reporters, his hands move right through the microphones in front of him, as if they are not there, which is physically impossible - unless those microphones werent there! The entire background and foreground are fake. He is in front of a greenscreen, and the background was added later. You can tell this by looking at his outline against the background. The sharp lighting on the top of his head when there is no sun, it is studio lighting. It is all Fake! The question is, why would they fake it???
> 
> It is called "Perception Management," and usually they are very good at it. Except in this case, either the CGI footage editor was asleep, or they assume people are too dumb to notice the fraud, or both.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Brian, Studying psychology will indicate everyone believes they are normal. CApable people believe the uninformed can be taught by presenting facts. Unfortunately, that is not true. Stupidity is the conscious and intentional ignoring of facts motivated by greed, narcissism, and tribal instincts. Since they are dumb, they naturally believe it to be normal and believe everyone is too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I guessed right, I thought Moke was busy in the shop. Nice you are putting in plenty of electrical.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Mike - I enjoy your progress pics. Also, the mixture of meat- *"Mikey burgers this Sunday…combo of ground chuck, sirloin tips-ground, ground brisket and secret spices all mixed together."* Excellent choice of meat selection… Bon appetite.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Brian, I watched the clip. Regarding the hands, I have two friends that have,and lost one to Parkinson s, Their hands did and do not move when they walked. He has that walk.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Thats not what I meant, Petey. At the very end of the clip, when he reaches the reporters, his hands move right through the microphones in front of him, as if they are not there, which is physically impossible - unless those microphones werent there! The entire background and foreground are fake. He is in front of a greenscreen, and the background was added later. You can tell this by looking at his outline against the background. The sharp lighting on the top of his head when there is no sun, it is studio lighting. It is all Fake! The question is, why would they fake it???
> 
> It is called "Perception Management," and usually they are very good at it. Except in this case, either the CGI footage editor was asleep, or they assume people are too dumb to notice the fraud, or both.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *Brian, Studying psychology will indicate everyone believes they are normal. CApable people believe the uninformed can be taught by presenting facts. Unfortunately, that is not true. Stupidity is the conscious and intentional ignoring of facts motivated by greed, narcissism, and tribal instincts. Since they are dumb, they naturally believe it to be normal and believe everyone is too. *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 I enjoy your insight into society…

Ps


----------



## moke

> I like Moke is back. Machinist chest, can you post a pic? Gerstner chest?
> 
> I have got to find out in my H.S. still offers "Industrial Arts" we had all kinds of stuff.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Well it's in the attic of the garage and frankly I don't have the strength to get it down yet. I haven't seen it in a few years. I believe it is a Gerstner…I know it has the center drawer for the machinist manual. But I think there are two up there, one is not in great shape. I was laying in bed and thinking that would be a great project to work on after I get this thing up and running. I have to tell you that I wasn't a very good son…..I didn't treat either parent very well, and now I really regret it. He has been gone since Jan of 2002, and I regret being a little a$$*^%^# every day. He was 46 when I was born and I resented him being old. I think if I could resurrect the boxes, it might make me feel better.

Grizzly has lowers, I might try and copy that…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*What you need to know about the global chip shortage*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2021/03/01/computer-chip-shortage-explainer-qa/


----------



## moke

> Mike - I enjoy your progress pics. Also, the mixture of meat- *"Mikey burgers this Sunday…combo of ground chuck, sirloin tips-ground, ground brisket and secret spices all mixed together."* Excellent choice of meat selection… Bon appetite.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW-I really like them….I stole the idea from a chef I know in Las Vegas. It does make my cost about 3.50 per burger though ( sorry, I was a business man) SO lots of times, I just make them out of 85% burger. When I do that I try and make them as light as I can, so I add an egg white per lb of burger. Either way I us Aldis Brioche buns, they are light ad stay together well…. Ether way to hold all the stuffing and stay together, it still takes 2/3 lb per burger.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Why shop classes have left the school: Poor reason.
> 
> ""Ken Robinson, Ph.D, wrote in "Creative Schools, The Element, Finding Your Element and Out of Our Minds" that vocational programs like shop class have been on the decline in the last decade because of emphasis on improving standardized test scores, not skills.
> 
> "The work of electricians, builders, plumbers, chefs, paramedics, carpenters, mechanics, engineers, security staff, and all the rest is absolutely vital to the quality of each of our lives," he wrote. "Yet the demands of academic testing mean that schools often aren't able to focus on these other capabilities at all.""
> 
> - 987Ron


SAT scores have dropped so far and the standards have been lowered so much they are not comparable to the 50s' scores, which are not comparable to the late 60s and 70s' scores, which are not comparable to today. Years ago I read an article that said most high school graduates could not pass the test to graduate from grammar school when it was 1-8 grades and most did not go to high school. There was a sample test and some of the questions were not covered by any schooling I ever had up through some college. I recently read that IQs are dropping 10 points in developed countries. They used to believe IQ was primarily genetic, but obviously not entirely. Many people are opposed to IQ as a measurement of intelligence, but it is certainly a primary factor in technical innovation and economic development. They are beginning to believe the lower IQs are probably because service-based economies and plugging values into artificial intelligence do not require the levels of cognitive exercise the 20th century required. Of Course, wisdom and intelligence are divided by the level of stupidity practiced by individuals.

The loss of the vocational curricula reminds me of my mother who was a highly accomplished RN. She established 2 departments and the local hospital as head nurse and was instrumental in starting one of the first Meals on Wheels programs. When they changed nurse's training to a 4-year college degree she said they don't know how to do anything, we have to train them now, and think they are going to set in their hind ends and tell everyone else what to do ;-)) A capable electrician does not need engineers to design. We are capable of doing everything except signed the few drawings for hospitals and schools that require a PE signature for approval by the state. The specs still say the electrical contractor is required to install a "complete and operating system." Many times I have found errors in drawings that the engineer would not approve a change order until after the job was completed. I always wondered if those guys did not know if my change would work or not and did not want to have to pay for 2 or 3 modifications ;-)) ;-)) That would be a good way to milk the job, eh? ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Mike - I enjoy your progress pics. Also, the mixture of meat- *"Mikey burgers this Sunday…combo of ground chuck, sirloin tips-ground, ground brisket and secret spices all mixed together."* Excellent choice of meat selection… Bon appetite.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> DW-I really like them….I stole the idea from a chef I know in Las Vegas. It does make my cost about 3.50 per burger though ( sorry, I was a business man) SO lots of times, I just make them out of 85% burger. When I do that I try and make them as light as I can, so I add an egg white per lb of burger. Either way I us Aldis Brioche buns, they are light ad stay together well….
> 
> - moke


The 3 meat combo are what many upscale restaurants use- I have found a grocery store package called- "Whalburgers" pricey like you said but you pay for premium food.










Then the spices but what I like your post the "bun". This is important for me- I miss having a bakery nearby to go and select the proper roll. Also the preferred here at the Garage is Frenches mustard not that you have to use it but it is a favorite around here…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Of Course, wisdom and intelligence are divided by the level of stupidity practiced by individuals.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 Have you ever read the book- "The Peter Principle" It is an older book but it is still relevant…


----------



## pottz

> The kids at Wahoo are at it again, some nice looking cutting boards. Always try to give them a comment.
> The school should be commended for still having shop class. Be nice to see a profile on the instructor.
> 
> - 987Ron


oh i can give you a profile ron,just not here on open mike night.some may know and remember what im talking about?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mike - I enjoy your progress pics. Also, the mixture of meat- *"Mikey burgers this Sunday…combo of ground chuck, sirloin tips-ground, ground brisket and secret spices all mixed together."* Excellent choice of meat selection… Bon appetite.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> DW-I really like them….I stole the idea from a chef I know in Las Vegas. It does make my cost about 3.50 per burger though ( sorry, I was a business man) SO lots of times, I just make them out of 85% burger. When I do that I try and make them as light as I can, so I add an egg white per lb of burger. Either way I us Aldis Brioche buns, they are light ad stay together well…. Ether way to hold all the stuffing and stay together, it still takes 2/3 lb per burger.
> 
> - moke


How much different is *ground chuck, sirloin tips-ground, and ground brisket* in flavor? texture?


----------



## moke

DW-We have a Wahlburgers Restruant about 2 miles from my house….I go often….

I have a friend that retired as a full bird from the Air Force, he even graduated from War College…he worked in the Pentagon for years after commanding one of those huge airplanes that carry humve's and troops for years in the Sandbox…I wonder if he could borrow one of those to get the food trucks to Iowa? Maybe not…Oh well, just a thought…
Also, I will supply ketchup…you have to bring that gross stuff…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Of Course, wisdom and intelligence are divided by the level of stupidity practiced by individuals.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 Have you ever read the book- "The Peter Principle" It is an older book but it is still relevant…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No, read Understanding Stupidity by James F Welles. PhD. Interesting and very disgusting ;-((


----------



## pottz

> Anyone ever order any lumber from woodpeckers website?
> 
> - corelz125


ive looked but havn't bitten yet.bought a bunch of claro walnut turning blanks from cooks woods,very good quality and service.


----------



## pottz

> Brian, I watched the clip. Regarding the hands, I have two friends that have,and lost one to Parkinson s, Their hands did and do not move when they walked. He has that walk.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Thats not what I meant, Petey. At the very end of the clip, when he reaches the reporters, his hands move right through the microphones in front of him, as if they are not there, which is physically impossible - unless those microphones werent there! The entire background and foreground are fake. He is in front of a greenscreen, and the background was added later. You can tell this by looking at his outline against the background. The sharp lighting on the top of his head when there is no sun, it is studio lighting. It is all Fake! The question is, why would they fake it???
> 
> It is called "Perception Management," and usually they are very good at it. Except in this case, either the CGI footage editor was asleep, or they assume people are too dumb to notice the fraud, or both.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *Brian, Studying psychology will indicate everyone believes they are normal. CApable people believe the uninformed can be taught by presenting facts. Unfortunately, that is not true. Stupidity is the conscious and intentional ignoring of facts motivated by greed, narcissism, and tribal instincts. Since they are dumb, they naturally believe it to be normal and believe everyone is too. *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 I enjoy your insight into society…
> 
> Ps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah and it's made of cheese too-lol.some belive the earth is flat to!


----------



## pottz

well im off to dinner at our fav place see you boys in a couple.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Brian, I watched the clip. Regarding the hands, I have two friends that have,and lost one to Parkinson s, Their hands did and do not move when they walked. He has that walk.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Thats not what I meant, Petey. At the very end of the clip, when he reaches the reporters, his hands move right through the microphones in front of him, as if they are not there, which is physically impossible - unless those microphones werent there! The entire background and foreground are fake. He is in front of a greenscreen, and the background was added later. You can tell this by looking at his outline against the background. The sharp lighting on the top of his head when there is no sun, it is studio lighting. It is all Fake! The question is, why would they fake it???
> 
> It is called "Perception Management," and usually they are very good at it. Except in this case, either the CGI footage editor was asleep, or they assume people are too dumb to notice the fraud, or both.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> *Brian, Studying psychology will indicate everyone believes they are normal. CApable people believe the uninformed can be taught by presenting facts. Unfortunately, that is not true. Stupidity is the conscious and intentional ignoring of facts motivated by greed, narcissism, and tribal instincts. Since they are dumb, they naturally believe it to be normal and believe everyone is too. *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 I enjoy your insight into society…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Too much is first-hand experience. I was so stupid I really thought presenting facts to the mayor, city council, building department would have an impact. It is no wonder the Master Builders and RE people endorse her for mayor. Higher profits following the principles of Boeing Myopic Financial Focus Policy ignoring safety standards to make a quick buck.


----------



## moke

> Mike - I enjoy your progress pics. Also, the mixture of meat- *"Mikey burgers this Sunday…combo of ground chuck, sirloin tips-ground, ground brisket and secret spices all mixed together."* Excellent choice of meat selection… Bon appetite.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> DW-I really like them….I stole the idea from a chef I know in Las Vegas. It does make my cost about 3.50 per burger though ( sorry, I was a business man) SO lots of times, I just make them out of 85% burger. When I do that I try and make them as light as I can, so I add an egg white per lb of burger. Either way I us Aldis Brioche buns, they are light ad stay together well…. Ether way to hold all the stuffing and stay together, it still takes 2/3 lb per burger.
> 
> - moke
> 
> How much different is *ground chuck, sirloin tips-ground, and ground brisket* in flavor? texture?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


 The brisket adds a flavor of it's own. The sirloin tips, I have often wondered how much they really add for their cost, but I am not one to question the chef..as for texture, my parents left me a small grinder, so I cut it up and grind it, and fold it in. The chef told me to fold it all in together and season it at the base level, then make the patties of of that. I may add so lawry's after assembled, but I'm not sure that makes a whole lot of difference.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well im off to dinner at our fav place see you boys in a couple.
> 
> - pottz


Have a good time- Pottz… Does anybody remember the last couple of times when Pottz left me alone? He,he,he


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz you made a commitment to be the beverage meister last night for our Friday night gathering- public record.

OMG I have Whalburgers food trucks coming…










I just found this guy…


----------



## moke

> Pottz you made a commitment to be the beverage meister last night for our Friday night gathering- public record.
> 
> OMG I have Whalburgers food trucks coming…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Awesome!!!! We were going to Vegas a couple times a year and always hit the Wahlburers…then a local grocery chain, put them in some of their stores, one close to us. We really like it. My wife is a tree hugger and loves their fish, too!
Well we went to Vegas
pre-covid….not since


----------



## RichT

> oh i can give you a profile ron,just not here on open mike night.some may know and remember what im talking about?
> 
> - pottz


Yep. I saw it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Mike - while you're here may I suggest looking into this "caster company" for your chest project. Mobility is my issue today. We had a forum a few years ago and I suggested Luna Casters and a few guys concured with me 5 star company- they will speak and advise you on the correct size and so on…

https://www.lunacastertruck.com/










Mike no excuses on the expense of casters like are like the correct cost and blend of burgers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> oh i can give you a profile ron,just not here on open mike night.some may know and remember what im talking about?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yep. I saw it.
> 
> - Rich


*Rich I don't remember it- please tell me that I wasn't involved…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

14 post to 1,500…

Need I say anything else…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> How much different is *ground chuck, sirloin tips-ground, and ground brisket* in flavor? texture?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> The brisket adds a flavor of it s own. The sirloin tips, I have often wondered how much they really add for their cost, but I am not one to question the chef..as for texture, my parents left me a small grinder, so I cut it up and grind it, and fold it in. The chef told me to fold it all in together and season it at the base level, then make the patties of of that. I may add so lawry s after assembled, but I m not sure that makes a whole lot of difference.
> 
> - moke


My dad had false teeth quite young, in his 30s. We grew our own beef. Saved a bull calf every year to grow up with the heifers. When it went to the butcher shop dad had them grind it all. One time mom insisted he save a few steaks. She overcooked them in the frying pan. She had a full-time job as a nurse, canned everything we ate from the garden, and cleaned all the cow manure we tracked into the house. Can't blame her for over-cooking the steaks. I never learned to like steak until after I left home.


----------



## RichT

> *Rich I don t remember it- please tell me that I wasn t involved…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No, I don't remember you being there. One of the kids got ugly is all. No need to rehash it here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mike - while you re here may I suggest looking into this "caster company" for your chest project. Mobility is my issue today. We had a forum a few years ago and I suggested Luna Casters and a few guys concured with me 5 star company- they will speak and advise you on the correct size and so on…
> 
> https://www.lunacastertruck.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike no excuses on the expense of casters like are like the correct cost and blend of burgers.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


bargain rate casters

https://www.harborfreight.com/3-wheel-wood-dolly-68902.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

delete double bubble


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx Rich- no need to rehash…


----------



## corelz125

NYC is looking to get rid of testing to get into the elite High schools. They claim it's unfair. I feel if you can't score high enough on the test you don't belong there end of story.


----------



## 987Ron

> yeah and it s made of cheese too-lol.some belive the earth is flat to!
> 
> - pottz












A few of us P-Car drivers and a few Subaroo drivers do also.


----------



## corelz125

Some have been around for ever but others are pretty funny

Why do you have to 'put your two cents in'..
but it's only a 'penny for your thoughts'?
Where's that extra penny going?
Once you're in heaven, do you get stuck wearing the clothes
you were buried in for eternity?
Why does a round pizza come in a square box?
What disease did cured ham actually have?
How is it that we put man on the moon before we figured out it
would be a good idea to put wheels on luggage?
Why is it that people say they 'slept like a baby'
when babies wake up like every two hours?
If a deaf person has to go to court, is it still called a hearing?
Why do people pay to go up tall buildings and then put money
in binoculars to look at things on the ground?
Why do doctors leave the room while you change?
They're going to see you naked anyway.
Why do toasters always have a setting that burns the toast to a horrible crisp, which no decent human being would eat?
If Jimmy cracks corn and no one cares, why is there a
stupid song about him?
Can a hearse carrying a corpse drive in the carpool lane ?
If the professor on Gilligan's Island can make a radio out of a coconut, why can't he fix a hole in a boat?
Why does Goofy stand erect while Pluto remains on all fours?
They're both dogs!
If Wile E. Coyote had enough money to buy all that ACME crap,
why didn't he just buy dinner?
If corn oil is made from corn, and vegetable oil is made from vegetables, what is baby oil made from?
If electricity comes from electrons, does morality come
from morons?
Do the Alphabet song and Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star have
the same tune?
Why did you just try singing the two songs above?
Why do they call it an asteroid when it's outside the hemisphere,
but call it a hemorrhoid when it's in your butt?
Did you ever notice that when you blow in a dog's face,
he gets mad at you, but when you take him for a car ride,
he sticks his head out the window?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> NYC is looking to get rid of testing to get into the elite High schools. They claim it s unfair. I feel if you can t score high enough on the test you don t belong there end of story.
> 
> - corelz125


No standard is fair to those who are incapable, manipulative, or lazy.

One of the "special" trainees sent to me to make an electrician could not read a tape measure. Every mark between the numbers was "half." Drawings are 1/8" scale. Very few dimensioned details. Not sure how all halves fit an 1/8" scale. A competitively bid job is not the place to try to teach 3rd-grade arithmetic ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> bargain rate casters
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/3-wheel-wood-dolly-68902.html
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


NO, NO, NO…










One-handed mobility- Luna Caster


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Round Pizza in a Square Box
So if the pizza is round, why is the box square? It is much cheaper to mass produce square boxes than round ones since a square box can be made from a single sheet of cardboard. Square boxes are also much easier to store since they can remain flat until needed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Did you ever notice that when you blow in a dog's face,
he gets mad at you, but when you take him for a car ride,
he sticks his head out the window?

+1 one of yours Best's…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Round Pizza in a Square Box
> So if the pizza is round, why is the box square? It is much cheaper to mass produce square boxes than round ones since a square box can be made from a single sheet of cardboard. Square boxes are also much easier to store since they can remain flat until needed.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah, but it don't fit ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> bargain rate casters
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/3-wheel-wood-dolly-68902.html
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> NO, NO, NO…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One-handed mobility- Luna Caster
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Yeah, Yeah, 2 3 wheel dollies will give you enough casters for that saw setup ;-)


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Round Pizza in a Square Box
> So if the pizza is round, why is the box square? It is much cheaper to mass produce square boxes than round ones since a square box can be made from a single sheet of cardboard. Square boxes are also much easier to store since they can remain flat until needed.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Should just stick with square pizzas.

Why do you park in the driveway and drive on the Parkway?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

1,500


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

delete- Rich


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Round Pizza in a Square Box
> So if the pizza is round, why is the box square? It is much cheaper to mass produce square boxes than round ones since a square box can be made from a single sheet of cardboard. Square boxes are also much easier to store since they can remain flat until needed.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> *
> Should just stick with square pizzas.*
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Has anyone here watched Dave Portnoy, from Bar Stool Sports- Davey Pageviews (pizza reviews) R rated but he will convince you on what is a good pizza. Also, from his various cities- pizza boxes differ…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Yeah, Yeah, 2 3 wheel dollies will give you enough casters for that saw setup ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Nope, went top of the line here.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Moke, good to see you back!!! Been busy I see. I feel your pain on the PT. Had pins put in my wrist and arm in 2008 after an attack in Iraq. Miserable experience, and I had to get back to work within 30 days or get sent home and probably not get to come back for 1 year or more. Made it work, got the green light from doctors and off I went after 29 days.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Round Pizza in a Square Box
> So if the pizza is round, why is the box square? It is much cheaper to mass produce square boxes than round ones since a square box can be made from a single sheet of cardboard. Square boxes are also much easier to store since they can remain flat until needed.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Should just stick with square pizzas.
> 
> Why do you park in the driveway and drive on the Parkway?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


 +1 they are ripping you off with a round pizza. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Yeah, Yeah, 2 3 wheel dollies will give you enough casters for that saw setup ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Nope, went top of the line here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 same here Luna Casters… Mobility


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> +1 same here Luna Casters… Mobility
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not that I have MOVED it since I put it into operation in early 2018….. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> +1 same here Luna Casters… Mobility
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Not that I have MOVED it since I put it into operation in early 2018….. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Gunny yes- but in the future go Luna Casters…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Yeah, Yeah, 2 3 wheel dollies will give you enough casters for that saw setup ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Nope, went top of the line here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Oh, yeah, you certainly did. I'm used to bidding jobs where cheapest is best ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


I foolishly tried to fix stupid at chity hall for a decade. I'm thinking elder abuse, ADA violations and Right to Life is the proper approach.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> +1 same here Luna Casters… Mobility
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Not that I have MOVED it since I put it into operation in early 2018….. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Gunny yes- but in the future go Luna Casters…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Those are Luna casters, and it rolled from carport into the shop one night, got filled up with stuff and the saws all mounted and has yet to need to be moved. Took 4 guys to maneuver it unloaded with no drawers into the shop. I figure it weighs in close to 1200 lbs.


----------



## pottz

> *Rich I don t remember it- please tell me that I wasn t involved…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> No, I don t remember you being there. One of the kids got ugly is all. No need to rehash it here.
> 
> - Rich


ron if you want to know ill pm you,i wont rehash in public,rich lived through that one with me.good times ;-\


----------



## pottz

> NYC is looking to get rid of testing to get into the elite High schools. They claim it s unfair. I feel if you can t score high enough on the test you don t belong there end of story.
> 
> - corelz125


wrong dw today everyone is special and gets a trophy just because they were there!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> +1 same here Luna Casters… Mobility
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Not that I have MOVED it since I put it into operation in early 2018….. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Gunny yes- but in the future go Luna Casters…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Those are Luna casters, and it rolled from carport into the shop one night, got filled up with stuff and the saws all mounted and has yet to need to be moved. Took 4 guys to maneuver it unloaded with no drawers into the shop. I figure it weighs in close to 1200 lbs.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Luna will roll, but you may need another Marine to help- your're catching up with us…

We should add Luna casters to Gunny's Garage favorites- French's mustard- food trucks- Hot Pockets and Paw cookies- and let's add some cat treats--










Dire wolf even likes it…


----------



## pottz

> 1,500
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw we dont half way points anymore it's only thousand marks,hell pretty soon it will only 5k marks we care about.this thread that has morphed three times and is unstoppable…..well i hope?


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


huhhhh?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Who sent the ice cream truck???


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> NYC is looking to get rid of testing to get into the elite High schools. They claim it s unfair. I feel if you can t score high enough on the test you don t belong there end of story.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> wrong dw today everyone is special and gets a trophy just because they were there!
> 
> - pottz


You cut dinner short tonight… my trophy that you sent me…


----------



## 987Ron

Around here not only a Participation Trophy but also orange slices and cookies.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> huhhhh?
> 
> - pottz


Work today was best described as invasion of the idiots…


----------



## pottz

> Who sent the ice cream truck???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i did we didn't have desert at the restaurant.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> huhhhh?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Work today was best described as invasion of the idiots…
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ha ha you need to sell construction materials,it would make you and topa's head spin off your shoulders-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> huhhhh?
> 
> - pottz


Respectfully, read the above posts that Top Max posted relating to this subject. I believe that you were away at dinner- At least tell us about the dinner experience-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Who sent the ice cream truck???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> i did we didn t have desert at the restaurant.
> 
> - pottz


You should know by now that you cannot leave DW alone… or did you mean "dessert"? a subconscious slip?

Happy memories brother…


----------



## pottz

> Who sent the ice cream truck???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> i did we didn t have desert at the restaurant.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You should know by now that you cannot leave DW alone… or did you mean "dessert"? a subconscious slip?
> 
> Happy memories brother…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the sweet stuff buddy,and thank you for asking dinner was killer.1/2lb burgers with double fried fries washed down with some buffalo trace whiskey baby.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz-










Double fried fries- fantast


----------



## pottz

> Pottz-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double fried fries- fantast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


plus these were battered,hell i brought home the leftovers,wife said why…...really? i almost left here there-lol.


----------



## pottz

this is a pic someone took of what i had tonight.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- Looks fantastic- but the fries!!!! I am willing to bet the burger was good as well…

Yes we do have half way marks similar to Roman Numerals VII (7)

1,500 My friend it is fantastic for the success of our group… Keep it G. IMO a fantastic change in our social behaviors. I find the subject matter very interesting and we are open to all…

PS Luna casters…


----------



## pottz

1500 hun is good dw but the stats show each phase has been more participation but faster burn out,we gotta overcome that with less things that rattle the overlord,and who know what i mean?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max your previous posts got me thinking..*.

I post this for a friend of mine in FL- 77 an anti-vaxxer, who is in a similar and looks like some of these people…

*Death, Through a Nurse's Eyes*
*
A short film offering a firsthand perspective of the brutality of the pandemic inside a Covid-19 I.C.U.*

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/24/opinion/covid-icu-nurses-arizona.html

*
COVID-19 is still with us*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 1500 hun is good dw but the stats show each phase has been more participation but faster burn out,we gotta overcome that with less things that rattle the overlord,and who know what i mean?
> 
> - pottz


Very true, let us not summon she who shall not be named huh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 1500 hun is good dw but the stats show each phase has been more participation but faster burn out,we gotta overcome that with less things that rattle the overlord,and who know what i mean?
> 
> - pottz


IMO- This post is 21st century- Short topics /discussion/next… When the topics were "urns" we talked urns. The hand plane posts, and so on. Recall in the previous 2 forums- many warnings then "shut down".

Yet my brother I am blessed that we still have Hot Pockets and Food Trucks…...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

DW any chance you can send me the picture you made of Gunny's Garage? I have an idea to make a frame for it and put it up in shop then take a picture of it.


----------



## pottz

> 1500 hun is good dw but the stats show each phase has been more participation but faster burn out,we gotta overcome that with less things that rattle the overlord,and who know what i mean?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Very true, let us not summon she who shall not be named huh?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


online as we speak,shhhh!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> 1500 hun is good dw but the stats show each phase has been more participation but faster burn out,we gotta overcome that with less things that rattle the overlord,and who know what i mean?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> IMO- This post is 21st century- Short topics /discussion/next… When the topics were "urns" we talked urns. The hand plane posts, and so on. Recall in the previous 2 forums- many warnings then "shut down".
> 
> Yet my brother I am blessed that we still have Hot Pockets and Food Trucks…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well the food trucks,they pay our bar bill,speaking of, i havn't been reimbursed for my liqour run yet?the hot pockets are still a no no!


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


been their-lol !


----------



## RichT

> delete- Rich
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You tease!! You're just taunting me now


----------



## pottz

> delete- Rich
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> You tease!! You re just taunting me now
> 
> - Rich


just walk away,trust me ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 1500 hun is good dw but the stats show each phase has been more participation but faster burn out,we gotta overcome that with less things that rattle the overlord,and who know what i mean?
> 
> - pottz


IMO- This post is 21st century- Short topics /discussion/next… When the topics were "urns" we talked urns. The hand plane posts, and so on.

Yet my brother I am blessed that we still have Hot Pockets and Food Trucks…...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> delete- Rich
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> You tease!! You re just taunting me now
> 
> - Rich


Rich I love you but I watch a lot of the Dexter series


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> delete- Rich
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> You tease!! You re just taunting me now
> 
> - Rich
> 
> just walk away,trust me ;-)
> 
> - pottz


King James Bible
Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ps who can forget that 19


> DW any chance you can send me the picture you made of Gunny s Garage? I have an idea to make a frame for it and put it up in shop then take a picture of it.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Yes, let me post tomorrow… I would be glad to make a carving for you as well-

I will post some ideas Friday- Thx for keeping the forum going…


----------



## pottz

> delete- Rich
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> You tease!! You re just taunting me now
> 
> - Rich
> 
> just walk away,trust me ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> King James Bible
> Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


the valley of the shadow of death,i think thats right off the 210 freeway near fontana? and if you go there trust me you will fear evil and crack houses-lol. always carry?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- G night…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- G night…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


so waht,no tuck in? or goodnight story?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> so waht,no tuck in? or goodnight story?
> 
> - pottz


If I tell a story you are more likey NOT to go to sleep.

LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> huhhhh?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Work today was best described as invasion of the idiots…
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> ha ha you need to sell construction materials,it would make you and topa s head spin off your shoulders-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I worked construction! You should be there when they install! There was a company name JLF as the general contractor of a Lazy B project to build a new chiller plant. I knew the Lazy B would never hire them again ;-)) The name was appropriate. Not sure how they chose it. Acronym for *J*ust a *L*ittle *F* let your imagination run wild ;-)) A laborer was vacuuming up after they smoothed out a concrete wall. He was putting a lot of dust in the air. I went over and told him he needed to have a filter in the vacuum. All he was doing was contaminating the whole building, not cleaning. He went to his boss to check. The boss said that was all they had, continue. I left the job that day. Too dusty to see! or breathe!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max your previous posts got me thinking..*.
> 
> I post this for a friend of mine in FL- 77 an anti-vaxxer, who is in a similar and looks like some of these people…
> 
> *Death, Through a Nurse's Eyes*
> *
> A short film offering a firsthand perspective of the brutality of the pandemic inside a Covid-19 I.C.U.*
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/24/opinion/covid-icu-nurses-arizona.html
> 
> *
> COVID-19 is still with us*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have seen that before. I couldn't do it. I worked in a nursing home when I was an apprentice. We added a new wing but had some work in areas with bedridden patients. I admire those who can care for them.


----------



## pottz

> so waht,no tuck in? or goodnight story?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> If I tell a story you are more likey NOT to go to sleep.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ha ha yeah your stories give me nightmares gunny!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz- G night…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> so waht,no tuck in? or goodnight story?
> 
> - pottz


I'm always up late, I can do the tucks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

this one 1558
first post today was 1438 === 120


----------



## pottz

> *Top Max your previous posts got me thinking..*.
> 
> I post this for a friend of mine in FL- 77 an anti-vaxxer, who is in a similar and looks like some of these people…
> 
> *Death, Through a Nurse's Eyes*
> *
> A short film offering a firsthand perspective of the brutality of the pandemic inside a Covid-19 I.C.U.*
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/24/opinion/covid-icu-nurses-arizona.html
> 
> *
> COVID-19 is still with us*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I have seen that before. I couldn t do it. I worked in a nursing home when I was an apprentice. We added a new wing but had some work in areas with bedridden patients. I admire those who can care for them.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


sadly though many lie in nursing homes with no one that cares and are treated poorly.no one should have to end there life like that ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> this one 1558
> first post today was 1438 === 120
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yeah we were on fire this evening. From 1800 when I left work till 2100 when I got back online we had like 50 post for me to catch up on. NICE!! Good to see and hear from everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Have you guys seen March Madness on Wheel of Forture? They started with 16 dresses and are voting it down to Vana's best dress ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

> Yeah, Yeah, 2 3 wheel dollies will give you enough casters for that saw setup ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Nope, went top of the line here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


And still hasn't gotten the License Plates for it?


----------



## pottz

> Have you guys seen March Madness on Wheel of Forture? They started with 16 dresses and are voting it down to Vana s best dress ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


my kinda madness bob.hey it's really about basketball…...right?


----------



## pottz

> Yeah, Yeah, 2 3 wheel dollies will give you enough casters for that saw setup ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Nope, went top of the line here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> And still hasn t gotten the License Plates for it?
> 
> - bandit571


so whats the top speed you figure,120 maybe? more important,how well does it corner? you ever flip a tablesaw at high speed ? really f#$^s up a dado cut!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> And still hasn t gotten the License Plates for it?
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> so whats the top speed you figure,120 maybe? more important,how well does it corner? you ever flip a tablesaw at high speed ? really f#$^s up a dado cut!!!!
> 
> - pottz


How well does it corner??? Like a barge in the Artic with a broken rudder. LOL


----------



## pottz

> so whats the top speed you figure,120 maybe? more important,how well does it corner? you ever flip a tablesaw at high speed ? really f#$^s up a dado cut!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> How well does it corner??? Like a barge in the Artic with a broken rudder. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## pottz

[REMOVED!]


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Have you guys seen March Madness on Wheel of Forture? They started with 16 dresses and are voting it down to Vana s best dress ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> my kinda madness bob.hey it s really about basketball…...right?
> 
> - pottz


12 more = 132

I took a closer look. It is Vanna's dress madness, not march madness ;-) They take it down in sections like "Fabulous Four" "Elegant Eight" "Sweet Sixteen"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Shidaddle's criminal activities report

https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/seattle-life-support-flee-residents-businessess-jason-rantz


----------



## Peteybadboy

Mike, on the Gerstners, a friend of mine has two. He wanted to fix them up so he called Gerstner, he said they were awesome.

Which reminds me of my Gerstners story. NFL was my client. They are on Park Ave NYC. I leave walking back to the office (One Penn Plaza) i look down there is a Gerstner chest in pieces on the sidewalk. I guess someone must have dropped it and it fell apart and they just left it there. I could not figure out a way to carry the pieces back to the office, so I left it. Still pisses me off I did not save it.

Mike I think those chests are cool, save them!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Mike, on the Gerstners, a friend of mine has two. He wanted to fix them up so he called Gerstner, he said they were awesome.
> 
> Which reminds me of my Gerstners story. NFL was my client. They are on Park Ave NYC. I leave walking back to the office (One Penn Plaza) i look down there is a Gerstner chest in pieces on the sidewalk. I guess someone must have dropped it and it fell apart and they just left it there. I could not figure out a way to carry the pieces back to the office, so I left it. Still pisses me off I did not save it.
> 
> Mike I think those chests are cool, save them!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Saw neighbor toss one in his fire once. Broke my heart to hear it was fine just junk in his garage.


----------



## 987Ron

> Yeah, Yeah, 2 3 wheel dollies will give you enough casters for that saw setup ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Nope, went top of the line here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> And still hasn t gotten the License Plates for it?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> so whats the top speed you figure,120 maybe? more important,how well does it corner? you ever flip a tablesaw at high speed ? really f#$^s up a dado cut!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Would not even challenge that to a race with the P-car. 0 to 60 maybe 3.5 seconds? Put some race treads on those casters to improve the cornering. The suspension is probably stiff enough.


----------



## 987Ron

Very active on the site after I went to Bed. Took me 30 minutes to catch up. Keep it up.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Very active on the site after I went to Bed. Took me 30 minutes to catch up. Keep it up.
> 
> - 987Ron


Working on this today.


----------



## 987Ron

A challenge, no port for the diagnostic scanner? Features not seen on newer cars….white sidewalls, wing vents on the front doors, and are those turn indicator lights on the top of the front fenders? Nice and clean looking. Don't recognize the make or model. Better to work on that car than the bus. Be fun.


----------



## corelz125

Gunny you can work on that car blindfolded. This is the only time I watch basketball the first few rounds of the tournament. It's competitive. Every team is playing for their life, no players are getting paid. For a lot of those kids this is the last time they get to play in front of a large audience.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> A challenge, no port for the diagnostic scanner? Features not seen on newer cars….white sidewalls, wing vents on the front doors, and are those turn indicator lights on the top of the front fenders? Nice and clean looking. Don t recognize the make or model. Better to work on that car than the bus. Be fun.
> 
> - 987Ron


1966 Dodge Dart, bad windshield washer pump and couple bulbs out.


----------



## 987Ron

> 1966 Dodge Duster, bad windshield washer pump and couple bulbs out.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Not bad for a 55 year old car. Pretty clean looking.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 1966 Dodge Duster, bad windshield washer pump and couple bulbs out.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Not bad for a 55 year old car. Pretty clean looking.
> 
> - 987Ron


Owner keeps it fairly well. Crazy as a bat though. Wants more power


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Wants more power
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Just sayin….


----------



## bandit571

A little fresh DNA, this morning…









Glue had stuck the panel to the wood jaws of the vise….one whack to free it up….just had to hit these "points" 









1 hour on Laundry Detail….got a dry fit…









Had to fix the panel, after it had hit the floor, and did the splits…









Should be good enough to glue and clamp up?









Ya think?


----------



## Peteybadboy

My dad had a Barracuda circa 66-67, trouble was there where 5 of us. I remember him saying then I need to by a Sedan! He said Sedan like it was a curse word. I was 6 or 7 at the time. It was a cool car. 68 he bought a Yellow duster. He worked in NYC at the time and drove in. If he did not keep the doors locked people would jump in thinking it was a taxi.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit, a little DNA on a project is like my signature.


----------



## 987Ron

Car Story, really happened.
Granddad would gather up us kids in his abused, used Ford and take us to the local dairy for ice cream cones.
Coming back one of us ask "Granddad, look at that new Ford, why don't we have one?" He answered "See the kids in that new car, they don't have any ice cream cones. We do. Would you rather have a new shiny car to ride in and no ice cream or this nice car and have ice cream cones?" 
Never forgot. I was probably 6 or 7.


----------



## pottz

> Car Story, really happened.
> Granddad would gather up us kids in his abused, used Ford and take us to the local dairy for ice cream cones.
> Coming back one of us ask "Granddad, look at that new Ford, why don t we have one?" He answered "See the kids in that new car, they don t have any ice cream cones. We do. Would you rather have a new shiny car to ride in and no ice cream or this nice car and have ice cream cones?"
> Never forgot. I was probably 6 or 7.
> 
> - 987Ron


grandpa was a wise man ron.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> [REMOVED!]
> 
> - pottz


*You were on a roll last night…*


----------



## bandit571

1st car? 1964 Ford Falcon Futura, 4 door, straight 6 with a hand choke. The next year, Ford converted the Falcon into a Mustang….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 1st car? 1964 Ford Falcon Futura, 4 door, straight 6 with a hand choke. The next year, Ford converted the Falcon into a Mustang….
> 
> - bandit571


Mine was a 1961 Ford Falcon 2 door 3 speed manual with a hard choke. Teenage memories…


----------



## moke

Woodbutcher- I had pins in my arm as a little kid….I was in traction, but I barely remember it. I do have a fair amount of screws, plates and rods in me….but they don't have to be taken out! Thanks for your service, I can't imagine living away from my family for a year or more. I used to get thanked for my service when I would go to eat as a police officer, I always felt I never deserved it, especially when it was a Vet that had served over seas. I went home every night.

DW-Thanks for the caster help…My current shop is in one stall of my garage, everything is on casters. Even in my new shop, I will still put everything on casters….I may want to move it and as you said mobility is the key.

Topa-Honestly, I would just as soon have a good casserole than a steak…I'm not picky..just no $&^%@ fruit!

Petey-Are you saying that I might be able to get parts from Gerstner? On of these is from the 40's and the other the 50's. I was planing on making the parts, but If I can get parts, even if I could get the exact felt….

Hey we are having an Ice Cream truck?


> ?


 The only thing better than Ice Cream is MORE ICE CREAM!!!!!!!!


----------



## moke

I forgot to mention we have what is called Amana Colonies…they are craftsman, restruants and vineyards. They are German food…we are going there tonight for Dinner….I'll ask if they have food trucks they could send over to Gunny's.
I don't think they have anything to do with Amana bits.


----------



## 987Ron

> 1st car? 1964 Ford Falcon Futura, 4 door, straight 6 with a hand choke. The next year, Ford converted the Falcon into a Mustang….
> 
> - bandit571


First car 1931 Ford Model A coupe, 3 speed on the floor manual, 6 volt, 4 cyl., with manual everything. Mechanical brakes, one tail light, no turn signals, one manual windshield wiper, no radio, no AC, no power anything, no seat belts, black. throttle and spark advance on steering wheel, manual choke and carb. adj.
seats not adjustable.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I forgot to mention we have what is called Amana Colonies…they are craftsman, restruants and vineyards. They are German food…we are going there tonight for Dinner….I ll ask if they have food trucks they could send over to Gunny s.
> I don t think they have anything to do with Amana bits.
> 
> - moke


*Good selection German food truck along with the ice cream truck… *



















*They will be at the Garage for dinner. I have been through the Amana colonies sometime ago. Nice memories… *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny is the picture you want?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny is the picture you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yes


----------



## Peteybadboy

Mike, Yes I think you can get parts. I will check w my Friend how he did it. I see on their site you can order felt, all the hardware.

My first car was a P.O.S. maverick paid 400 bucks. Final ride… I bent the linkage 1st gear only, then the brakes went on rt 4 in NJ I sill have 30 miles to go, the the parking break did not work and the horn died, I used the clutch and timing to get home through the lights and stop signs. I was younger then.


----------



## 987Ron




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- You can always just save the image from the posting and save it in your files.

This is what I do… If sent by e-mail it would look the same as my post.



















Let me know…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - 987Ron


*America we have a problem…*


----------



## pottz

> - 987Ron


yeah definitely made a huge impact-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Pottz CA ban plastic bags yet? They did here I'm not very fond of this law. These new reusable bags are even worse for the environment and I had a few rip at the seams after a few weeks,


----------



## pottz

> Pottz CA ban plastic bags yet? They did here I m not very fond of this law. These new reusable bags are even worse for the environment and I had a few rip at the seams after a few weeks,
> 
> - corelz125


oh yeah no more thin ones but the same they are now using real heavy ones instead.makes no sense at all,but niether does california.


----------



## pottz

just posted a new lathe project.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Woodbutcher- I had pins in my arm as a little kid….I was in traction, but I barely remember it. I do have a fair amount of screws, plates and rods in me….but they don t have to be taken out! Thanks for your service, I can t imagine living away from my family for a year or more. I used to get thanked for my service when I would go to eat as a police officer, I always felt I never deserved it, especially when it was a Vet that had served over seas. I went home every night.
> 
> - moke


You are welcome. And a BIG Thank you for yours. Standing on the front line with all dealing with the criminals of society is a difficult task. Top that off with they are constantly second guessing / backseat quarterbacking your every split second decision. My mentality is just not fit for such work. This whole apprehend a suspect when they run and you know they are guilty as sin, nope just not chasing some idiot down. Bullets are quicker. Now you want a building cleared of the enemy, that I know how to do well. When done it will be pacified. Mostly because nobody is left breathing.

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> just posted a new lathe project.
> 
> - pottz


NICE


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny- You can always just save the image from the posting and save it in your files.
> 
> This is what I do… If sent by e-mail it would look the same as my post.
> 
> Let me know…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Got it, I enlarged it and managed to keep clarity. Will get to work on a frame for it.


----------



## corelz125

Bandit made 12 projects in the last 4 weeks I finished building one jig. A vertical sled for the router table. Have to make some lock miters this helps hold them in place.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Correct on a secure verticle lock miter joint cut. Take more pictures but don't be like Pottz and include a partial picture or his gun cabinet next to his +1 projects. (his current lathe project)

Making a successful key lock miter is like winning an achievement award in scouts.


----------



## corelz125

What else do you want to see DW? I also can use this for draw locks. I saw Rich uses double sided tape but to make his but my hand at the router table isnt as steady as his.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *What else do you want to see DW?* I also can use this for draw locks.* I saw Rich uses double sided tape but to make his but my hand at the router table isnt as steady as his.*
> 
> - corelz125


*What else do you want to see DW?* the Dire wolf…

*I saw Rich uses double sided tape but to make his but my hand at the router table isnt as steady as his*

It is not about Rich's steadiness it is about his bravery- very calculated…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Township violated Michigan couple's privacy by using drone, court says*










https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/michigan/2021/03/19/appellate-court-says-township-violated-michigan-couple-privacy-drone-photos/4764083001/

Oh, the days of building without a permit…










As a B General contractor, I was asked one time to give them a bid, for their red-flagged project. Once they saw the removal and make any corrections… thankfully I got out of there…


----------



## corelz125

That's what I see at 630 am on my day off. He's hungry and wants his food.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thank you +1


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Finished early tonight on my latest project. A jig for the Drill press for drilling cylindrical objects. Had one for the old DP but it was custom made to fit a smaller plate. Used same V groove just new base that fits my WEN 12 in DP. Valuable tool to have in our arsenal. Made from 3/4 MDF and wrapped with 1/2 pine. Top and sides are Formica scraps from previous project. Keeps any oil / paint / other mess from ruining the MDF. Fits nicely, very snug fit to the plate. Checked when done by using laser pointer and then drilled a hole through a piece of 3/4 PVC. Spot on, very pleased. Off to finishing room top seal the bottom with some Arm R Seal. Be ready for use in a few days. Next is a new holder for it, old one was too small. Always something huh?


----------



## pottz

> That s what I see at 630 am on my day off. He s hungry and wants his food.
> 
> - corelz125


oh the beagle she just jumps on the bed and starts licking.


----------



## pottz

> Finished early tonight on my latest project. A jig for the Drill press for drilling cylindrical objects. Had one for the old DP but it was custom made to fit a that smaller plate. Used same V groove just new base that fits my WEN 12 in DP. Valuable tool to have in our arsenal. Made from 3/4 MDF and wrapped with 1/2 pine. Top and sides are Formica scraps from previous project. Keeps any oil / paint / other mess from ruining the MDF. Fits nicely, very snug fit to the plate. Checked when done by using laser pointer and then drilled a hole through a piece of 3/4 PVC. Spot on, very pleased. Too to finishing room top seal the bottom with some Arm R Seal. Be ready for use in a few days. Next is a new holder for it, old one was too small. Always something huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


great jig i should make one myself.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> great jig i should make one myself.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks!!

Saw it on a shop tips video and made one. Got alot of use and made keeping holes straight much easier. Comes in handy more often that I thought. HF has one made of aluminum for like $10. Having steel angle on hand and access to a welder I made my own beefier version. Sandpaper helps as well.


----------



## 987Ron

> That s what I see at 630 am on my day off. He s hungry and wants his food.
> 
> - corelz125


Now that is a real dog. Not some little Peekapoo


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 Love it


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Now that is a real dog. Not some little Peekapoo
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - corelz125
> Now that is a real dog. Not some little* Peekapoo
> *
> 
> - 987Ron


My buddy just got a Golden Doodle $5,000 then the extras dog door, toys, and vet another $2,000 = $7,000










He loves his dog. Many people know me as an animal lover and when it comes to our fellow animals- I love them as God's creation- from pure bread to a mix -like us humans - we all have a specific purpose-



> Now that is a real dog. Not some little Peekapoo
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


It was an age of innocence…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Finished early tonight on my latest project. A jig for the Drill press for drilling cylindrical objects. Had one for the old DP but it was custom made to fit a smaller plate. Used same V groove just new base that fits my WEN 12 in DP. Valuable tool to have in our arsenal. Made from 3/4 MDF and wrapped with 1/2 pine. Top and sides are Formica scraps from previous project. Keeps any oil / paint / other mess from ruining the MDF. Fits nicely, very snug fit to the plate. Checked when done by using laser pointer and then drilled a hole through a piece of 3/4 PVC. Spot on, very pleased. Off to finishing room top seal the bottom with some Arm R Seal. Be ready for use in a few days. Next is a new holder for it, old one was too small. Always something huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Post it as a project? I never thought of it and it may help other woodworkers…


----------



## pottz

> Finished early tonight on my latest project. A jig for the Drill press for drilling cylindrical objects. Had one for the old DP but it was custom made to fit a smaller plate. Used same V groove just new base that fits my WEN 12 in DP. Valuable tool to have in our arsenal. Made from 3/4 MDF and wrapped with 1/2 pine. Top and sides are Formica scraps from previous project. Keeps any oil / paint / other mess from ruining the MDF. Fits nicely, very snug fit to the plate. Checked when done by using laser pointer and then drilled a hole through a piece of 3/4 PVC. Spot on, very pleased. Off to finishing room top seal the bottom with some Arm R Seal. Be ready for use in a few days. Next is a new holder for it, old one was too small. Always something huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Post it as a project? I never thought of it and it may help other woodworkers…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1


----------



## 987Ron

DW A big old Chessie that when the cancer was so bad, he still loved life, the tail never stopped He suited our purpose. A small lap dog or a ankle nipper fits someone else. All have a purpose Yes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW A big old Chessie that when the cancer was so bad, he still loved life, the tail never stopped He suited our purpose. A small lap dog or a ankle nipper fits someone else. All have a purpose Yes.
> 
> - 987Ron


We're good- Yes, I do understand your love for that dog… But I just wanted to share… as for my buddy spending- not for me. My late son was into reptiles- not for me. my late daughter- ferrets… And a Jack Russell- then we went to 5 cats I only have 2… the others have gone… I just keep on truck'in


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

This is what I saw at HF, mine is merely made specific to my DP table, and requires no adjustment each time. Drop it in and use it, remove and store. None of this messing around with bolts and such.

https://www.harborfreight.com/self-centering-drill-press-jig-92046.html


----------



## pottz

man it's quiet tonight,last night was on fire now nothing.last night at the restuarant we had a nacho cheese and potatoe bisque,we loved it so swmbo recreated it except better.she added chunks of potatoe and hamburger so it became more of a cheese burger chowder.sittin by the fire on the patio enjoying a nice pinot.come join me boys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This is what I saw at HF, mine is merely made specific to my DP table, and requires no adjustment each time. Drop it in and use it, remove and store. None of this messing around with bolts and such.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/self-centering-drill-press-jig-92046.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Respectfully, he was in the shop and made a jig that works… I and Pottz encouraged him to post it on projects… 
We would love very much for Corelz to join us in the DT3… Is there some way that you can delete that post?

Gunny as for that HF jig +1 BUT- like Corelz who made a homemade jig as my self +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> man it s quiet tonight,last night was on fire now nothing.last night at the restuarant we had a nacho cheese and potatoe bisque,we loved it so swmbo recreated it except better.she added chunks of potatoe and hamburger so it became more of a cheese burger chowder.sittin by the fire on the patio enjoying a nice pinot.come join me boys.
> 
> - pottz


DW is with you… Maybe it is a chill night… Last year we were posting about COVID19 and toilet paper… today we have COVID19 and toilet paper…


----------



## corelz125

DW my jig was based off of the infinity tool jig. Just switched it up a little. I'll take a couple of more pics tomorrow


----------



## corelz125

Grey goose and pink lemonade tonight for me


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Jersey Mikes #2 Mike's way…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW my jig was based off of the infinity tool jig. Just switched it up a little. I ll take a couple of more pics tomorrow
> 
> - corelz125


It is a great addition to woodworking- a few pics +1


----------



## pottz

> Grey goose and pink lemonade tonight for me
> 
> - corelz125


get your drink and join me by the fire.i miss the fire pit we had on the outdoor dining area at corelz bar and grill.good times boys,but were makin more now,cheers my friends.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Grey goose and pink lemonade tonight for me
> 
> - corelz125


*Enjoy…*









*

For myself- Coors light and Jersey Mike's #2*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Grey goose and pink lemonade tonight for me
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> get your drink and join me by the fire.i miss the fire pit we had on the outdoor dining area at corelz bar and grill.good times boys,but were makin more now,cheers my friends.
> 
> - pottz


Sunday the "fire pit will be open"- Pottz- I hope that you will do site management-


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Grey goose and pink lemonade tonight for me
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Grey goose and pink lemonade tonight for me
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> get your drink and join me by the fire.i miss the fire pit we had on the outdoor dining area at corelz bar and grill.good times boys,but were makin more now,cheers my friends.
> 
> - pottz


Only fire we have is the burn barrel. I do have plenty to burn tomorrow evening.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Sitting outside on the patio having a nice cigar and some Bailey's. Was long busy week at work, need to sit back and enjoy the fruits of my labor so to speak.

Still struggling with a set up for taps and dies that FITS the 2 drawers I currently use, or fits another drawer I could use if both metric and standard will go in same drawer. Thus far space needed is not fitting space available. An idea will show itself, just need more time to mull over it. Tomorrow I have some outside yardwork to do as well as planning to do for outside project. Would like a sink outside by back building. 1st problem to deal with is drainage. that means digging. Plan to do a mini septic tank set up. Then I need a water pipe to come 75 feet from back side of shop. Some work has been done in this regard. When I built the wall along the shop I installed a 2 1/2 inch PVC pipe to run my 3/4 feed line through. Less digging later.

Also have to plan out running a feed line from shop to finishing room so I can have compressed air.


----------



## pottz

> *
> Jersey Mikes #2 Mike s way…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the best,my fav.


----------



## pottz

> Grey goose and pink lemonade tonight for me
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> get your drink and join me by the fire.i miss the fire pit we had on the outdoor dining area at corelz bar and grill.good times boys,but were makin more now,cheers my friends.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sunday the "fire pit will be open"- Pottz- I hope that you will do site management-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not a problem ive got topa taking care of safety issues.


----------



## pottz

> Grey goose and pink lemonade tonight for me
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> get your drink and join me by the fire.i miss the fire pit we had on the outdoor dining area at corelz bar and grill.good times boys,but were makin more now,cheers my friends.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Only fire we have is the burn barrel. I do have plenty to burn tomorrow evening.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


burn barrell,not gonna cut it gunny,ill get on it.you dont mind if i pour a slab and do some major rock work do you? dont worry ill get the guys to chip in!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ....I stole the idea from a chef I know in Las Vegas…..
> - moke


*mokey*, *mokey*, *mokey* one doesn't *steal*.. that's against the law even here in downtown *Churchill*... you *plagiarise*.... yeah, an oldie but a goodie!

There are 176 posts I've missed so far and with my love of reading, I have an inkling that I may not read them all word for word…

so a premature question…

Where's the *Ryobi green* in the workshop?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> There are 176 posts I ve missed so far and with my love of reading, I have an inkling that I may not read them all word for word…
> 
> so a premature question…
> 
> Where s the *Ryobi green* in the workshop?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Well you have 176 post to read and catch up on, and I have 543,467 projects pending. Guess we have work to do?

LOL


----------



## pottz

> ....I stole the idea from a chef I know in Las Vegas…..
> - moke
> 
> *mokey*, *mokey*, *mokey* one doesn t *steal*.. that s against the law even here in downtown *Churchill*... you *plagiarise*.... yeah, an oldie but a goodie!
> 
> There are 176 posts I ve missed so far and with my love of reading, I have an inkling that I may not read them all word for word…
> 
> so a premature question…
> 
> Where s the *Ryobi green* in the workshop?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


we painted over it with bosch blue,much better!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> burn barrell,not gonna cut it gunny,ill get on it.you dont mind if i pour a slab and do some major rock work do you? dont worry ill get the guys to chip in!
> 
> - pottz


Umm, no I don't mind someone else getting one of my many projects done sooner.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Where s the *Ryobi green* in the workshop?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## pottz

> burn barrell,not gonna cut it gunny,ill get on it.you dont mind if i pour a slab and do some major rock work do you? dont worry ill get the guys to chip in!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Umm, no I don t mind someone else getting one of my many projects done sooner.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


great ive got a crew starting at 6am tomorrow,should have it done for tomorrow nights fire dw wants.you dont mind serving breakfast do you? eggs benedict should be fine,nothing fancy gunny!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> burn barrell,not gonna cut it gunny,ill get on it.you dont mind if i pour a slab and do some major rock work do you? dont worry ill get the guys to chip in!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Umm, no I don t mind someone else getting one of my many projects done sooner.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> great ive got a crew starting at 6am tomorrow,should have it done for tomorrow nights fire dw wants.you dont mind serving breakfast do you? eggs benedict should be fine,nothing fancy gunny!
> 
> - pottz


If we need Gunny's burn barrel no problem-


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> great ive got a crew starting at 6am tomorrow,should have it done for tomorrow nights fire dw wants.you dont mind serving breakfast do you? eggs benedict should be fine,nothing fancy gunny!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> If we need Gunny s burn barrel no problem-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not enough holes in it, bloody thing cannot breath. LOL, I have some logs soaked in used motor oil. Not much smoke plenty of heat and a complete burn overnight, nothing but little bit of ash.


----------



## pottz

> burn barrell,not gonna cut it gunny,ill get on it.you dont mind if i pour a slab and do some major rock work do you? dont worry ill get the guys to chip in!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Umm, no I don t mind someone else getting one of my many projects done sooner.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> great ive got a crew starting at 6am tomorrow,should have it done for tomorrow nights fire dw wants.you dont mind serving breakfast do you? eggs benedict should be fine,nothing fancy gunny!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> If we need Gunny s burn barrel no problem-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


wont need it my guys are gonna have a full blown rock fire pit done by tomorrow night,and a tiki bar serving mokes margaritas !


----------



## pottz

hey this is gunny's garage,first class or no class boys.now who's gonna be pourin what to celebrate?


----------



## pottz

duckie you still here?quack once for yes twice for no !


----------



## corelz125

Past few years I have done plenty of masonry work . I can make a good mix


----------



## pottz

> Past few years I have done plenty of masonry work . I can make a good mix
> 
> - corelz125


great see you at 6am ! dress too impress-lol.


----------



## pottz

the beagle sleeping on a blanket between swmbo's legs,a good night saturday night boy's.shhhhh!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Grey goose and pink lemonade tonight for me
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> get your drink and join me by the fire.i miss the fire pit we had on the outdoor dining area at corelz bar and grill.good times boys,but were makin more now,cheers my friends.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sunday the "fire pit will be open"- Pottz- I hope that you will do site management-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> not a problem ive got topa taking care of safety issues.
> 
> - pottz


I learned about safety fairly young. My uncle's jackass was wickedly mean. He grabbed my cousin's shoulder and broke it when I was about 6. Ol' Deb Rhodes saw it and had had enough of that jackass' antics. He got his .30-30 and made the neighborhood safe.

When I was about 12, a neighbor kid burning weeds on the farm decided the fire needed help. He threw gas on the fire. He had 3rd degree burns on about half of his body. I thought that was a stupid thing to do.

My cousin Linda was falling off her horse on a regular basis. She was never hurt beyond bumps and bruises. They lived half a mile west. Occasionally, we would see Skipper galloping towards the barn wearing a saddle. We knew Pip Squeak was on the ground again. I always rode with my weight well distributed so if the horse spooked I could react fast enough to stay on board ;-) When we were breaking horses, dad would let me be the first onboard. I wanted to ride a bucker but he would not let it happen. He didn't want them to learn they could buck ;-)

A couple of years later a farmer about 10 miles away was digging a well. He was about 60 and should have known to shore up the sides. He got to about 20 feet deep when it caved in on him. I thought that was a stupid thing to do.

My uncle left me in charge of the rock picking crew was I was about 15 or 16. The crew was me and LB. Unc gave me a couple of books of matches, a coil of fuse, a pocket full of blasting caps, and a box of dynamite. WE laid a stick on top of any rock too big to roll onto the stone boat and broke it into manageable sizes. I got curious what it would do to a manageable rock. A stick of dynamite turned it into sand ;-)) I was very careful. Used plenty of fuse. Got far enough away from the blast, ect. Too bad Unc didn't tell me those blasting caps in my pocket could blow my leg off! ;-((((((( Good thing mom didn't know. She would have killed him.

When I was a senior in high school, a smart-aleck kid that graduated the year before was digging post holes on his dad's farm. He didn't show for lunch. They found bloody clothing wrapped around the auger and the tractor was still running.

When I started my apprenticeship I was walking steel beams 40 feet above concrete slabs. That was before OSHA required fall protection above 6 feet. When I interviewed for my apprenticeship they asked if I was afraid of heights. NO, I'd been on haystacks 20 bales high. I had no idea they meant walking steel beams ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz,

We where drinking by the fire as well. Got rid of a ton of cut offs. First fire in my S.S. "Smoke-Less" fire pit,

Topa I can't top that. Diving 30 miles on a highway and and small roads w/o breaks is all I got.

Temp dipped into the 50s for a few days here.

The place has exploded w Snow Birds.

First shot today boys!


----------



## 987Ron

Cool, 50s, rain, quiet. Univ on spring break so most of the students gone. 
Dentist tomorrow, crown replacement, there goes the budget for a new bandsaw.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


lol.


----------



## 987Ron

*Help!!!!*
As of yesterday when I click on a subject like Projects, Forums, etc. The screen then goes to that item, however rather than immediately below the Gunny's Garage or below Pictures, having the projects or posts there is a page and a half of blank space before the pictures or posts. Never had it before. 
Only LJ. What is going on? My fault? Help!


----------



## pottz

> *Help!!!!*
> As of yesterday when I click on a subject like Projects, Forums, etc. The screen then goes to that item, however rather than immediately below the Gunny s Garage or below Pictures, having the projects or posts there is a page and a half of blank space before the pictures or posts. Never had it before.
> Only LJ. What is going on? My fault? Help!
> 
> - 987Ron


i dont know never had that happen before.there are a lot of quirks on this site though,who knows,hopefully will go back to normal soon.it's like email notifications id lose it for months then id would start again.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron I have not seen that.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Help!!!!*
> As of yesterday when I click on a subject like Projects, Forums, etc. The screen then goes to that item, however rather than immediately below the Gunny s Garage or below Pictures, having the projects or posts there is a page and a half of blank space before the pictures or posts. Never had it before.
> Only LJ. What is going on? My fault? Help!
> 
> - 987Ron


From your phone or laptop?


----------



## 987Ron

> *Help!!!!*
> As of yesterday when I click on a subject like Projects, Forums, etc. The screen then goes to that item, however rather than immediately below the Gunny s Garage or below Pictures, having the projects or posts there is a page and a half of blank space before the pictures or posts. Never had it before.
> Only LJ. What is going on? My fault? Help!
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> From your phone or laptop?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Computer. Happened one other time but only lasted maybe 30 seconds. Tried rebooting LJ rather than from the faorites bar same result.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Help!!!!*
> As of yesterday when I click on a subject like Projects, Forums, etc. The screen then goes to that item, however rather than immediately below the Gunny s Garage or below Pictures, having the projects or posts there is a page and a half of blank space before the pictures or posts. Never had it before.
> Only LJ. What is going on? My fault? Help!
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> From your phone or laptop?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Computer. Happened one other time but only lasted maybe 30 seconds. Tried rebooting LJ rather than from the faorites bar same result.
> 
> - 987Ron


Clear your history, see what happens.


----------



## 987Ron

cleared history, no joy. sent an message to contact us at bottom of page. Sunday so do not expect reply very soon. The LJ works fine on the Kindle.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- we're trying, but you may want to post your problem on a new forum topic/subject. You will get a wider range of people to post about your situation. Let us know…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I had trouble with one of my credit cards and they told me to erase the address and repost it again to see if it works. It worked for my credit card.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/


----------



## pottz

ron pm lj johnsmith he moderates on a sister forum and knows a lot about this stuff he might have your answer.


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks guys, will keep on it and report if anything helps.
So far: reloaded LJ, retyped in URL in favorites bar, cleared history, Posted to Forums, message to "Contact Us"

Still works, just aggravating having to scroll down through blank space on everything.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Thanks guys, will keep on it and report if anything helps.
> So far: reloaded LJ, retyped in URL in favorites bar, cleared history, Posted to Forums, message to "Contact Us"
> 
> Still works, just aggravating having to scroll down through blank space on everything.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ah the mysteries of modern electronics and programs, fun stuff eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I am setting up a burn barrel for tonight- there will be food trucks- come on over.

I hope Pottz completes the rebuilding of the patio and fire pit at the old Corelz Bar and Grill it used to be a very classy set-up.


----------



## moke

LBD-As a Photographer for 187 years, I plagiarized quite a bit of stuff and then claimed they were my ideas! So I am with you …plagiarize! 
The Ryobi green is coming my friend…..I am going to have some in my car garage which will have a small shop, mostly for fixing stuff, it will still have the 40v system for lawn work, and a few tools that I have dupes of like recip, drills, drivers..etc.
The woodworking shop will contain Lots of green including vacs, multi-tools, etc…..it will dominate…I may even go for a fesfool sander someday. I even found a cabinet with hanging slots by ryobi.

Pottzy-go stand in the corner please, we do not paint over our green - especially for no Bosch color. Ducky, please paint him a green dunce hat…he has dissed us …. sumthin turrible!!! Makita--ok I have some, but all I have in Bosch is a corded jig saw….which I have to say is awesome, but Shirley is an anomaly. (Mis-spelling intended-Shirley is what I call my sister Sharon, and she is turrible too)


----------



## pottz

> I am setting up a burn barrel for tonight- there will be food trucks- come on over.
> 
> I hope Pottz completes the rebuilding of the patio and fire pit at the old Corelz Bar and Grill it used to be a very classy set-up.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hold tight dw my masons are finishing up right now say it will be ready for tonight.i took the truck and went back to the bar and stole all the furniture we left behind,no new tenents yet so it was good for the takin.


----------



## corelz125

Here's a couple more DW. The aluminum I drilled and tapped for the screws. The runners are 2 pieces of Ipe. 2 pieces works out because I can take one off and turn the jig a 1/4 turn and it helps hold the piece down and push.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Help!!!!*
> As of yesterday when I click on a subject like Projects, Forums, etc. The screen then goes to that item, however rather than immediately below the Gunny s Garage or below Pictures, having the projects or posts there is a page and a half of blank space before the pictures or posts. Never had it before.
> Only LJ. What is going on? My fault? Help!
> 
> - 987Ron


It used to happen a lot years ago. Seems ed be normal for a while. I don't remember how long it lasted.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Burned alot of time this afternoon cleaning stuff up. That got started looking for a place to put new jig. Go figure. Maybe after I eat I can get back to what I started doing in the 1st place.

LOL


----------



## pottz

posted another turning,a mystery one,maybe you guys can figure it out?


----------



## bandit571

Arby's Loaded Italian Sub, Curly Fries, washed down with a Samuel Adams Boston Lager…supper.

Large cardboard box arrived today….contains all the metal parts for a 10' x 8' metal shed….along with 200 pounds of gravel, and four 2×6 x 10' treated planks….just getting the carton from the alleyway up a couple steps, and into the backyard…..my Cardio was done for today….2 people AND a 2 wheeler….and almost didn't make it. Start up tomorrow, with a foundation of sorts…


----------



## 987Ron

Big bowl of homemade Chili with home made tortillas. Couple scoops of Breyers for dessert.


----------



## pottz

> Arby s Loaded Italian Sub, Curly Fries, washed down with a Samuel Adams Boston Lager…supper.
> 
> Large cardboard box arrived today….contains all the metal parts for a 10 x 8 metal shed….along with 200 pounds of gravel, and four 2×6 x 10 treated planks….just getting the carton from the alleyway up a couple steps, and into the backyard…..my Cardio was done for today….2 people AND a 2 wheeler….and almost didn t make it. Start up tomorrow, with a foundation of sorts…
> 
> - bandit571


sounds real tasty,love italian subs.no arby's near me though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Here s a couple more DW. The aluminum I drilled and tapped for the screws. The runners are 2 pieces of Ipe. 2 pieces works out because I can take one off and turn the jig a 1/4 turn and it helps hold the piece down and push.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


+1 Thx I really appreciate what you are doing, for it builds woodworking skills without a CNC. This is one of mine from 3o yrs ago. (No CNC)










Today most of my projects done with a computer and CNC, but I still use pencil and paper for the original sketch. 
Keep us informed- DW wants to see the actual finished cut- I have faith in you…


----------



## pottz

ok the workers are gone and im getting the first fire of many,i hope,going.glad i went back and took our old patio furniture gonna work real well here,plus gunny's gettin a total backyard makeover.plus remember i took the smoker on the way out so were gonna eat well boys.moke you gonna fire up that marg machine of yours,im gettin thirsty.dw why dont you get us a food truck i didn't have time to get the smoker going.


----------



## corelz125

DW it worked well holding the pieces in place. I tried extended the fence for the vertical piece but that didn't help.. I was talking with Jim Jakosh about the lock miters he gave me some ideas. I need a.new router table at some point. You built that on an old drill press?


----------



## corelz125

The cowboy lay sprawled across three entire seats in the theater.

When the usher came by and noticed this, he whispered to the cowboy, "Sorry, sir, but you're only allowed one seat."

The cowboy groaned but didn't budge.

The usher became more impatient. "Sir, if you don't get up from there, I'm going to have to call the manager.

The cowboy just groaned.

The usher marched briskly back up the aisle. In a moment, he had returned with the manager.

Together, the two of them tried repeatedly to move the cowboy, but with no success.

Finally, they summoned the police. The cop surveyed the situation briefly then asked, "All right buddy, what's your name?"

"Sam," the cowboy moaned.

"Where ya from, Sam?"

With pain in his voice Sam replied……. "The balcony.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- +1 on the joke

35 years ago that jig and drill press was the cat's meow. The average woodworker usually had an 18" bench top model… Woodworkers used industrial machines then the manufacturers started to market woodworkers…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ok the workers are gone and im getting the first fire of many,i hope,going.glad i went back and took our old patio furniture gonna work real well here,plus gunny s gettin a total backyard makeover.plus remember i took the smoker on the way out so were gonna eat well boys.moke you gonna fire up that marg machine of yours,im gettin thirsty.dw why dont you get us a food truck i didn t have time to get the smoker going.
> 
> - pottz


Looks good, you sold my old grill for $250???? Think neighbor got it for $150, nice profit.


----------



## pottz

> The cowboy lay sprawled across three entire seats in the theater.
> 
> When the usher came by and noticed this, he whispered to the cowboy, "Sorry, sir, but you're only allowed one seat."
> 
> The cowboy groaned but didn't budge.
> 
> The usher became more impatient. "Sir, if you don't get up from there, I'm going to have to call the manager.
> 
> The cowboy just groaned.
> 
> The usher marched briskly back up the aisle. In a moment, he had returned with the manager.
> 
> Together, the two of them tried repeatedly to move the cowboy, but with no success.
> 
> Finally, they summoned the police. The cop surveyed the situation briefly then asked, "All right buddy, what's your name?"
> 
> "Sam," the cowboy moaned.
> 
> "Where ya from, Sam?"
> 
> With pain in his voice Sam replied……. "The balcony.
> 
> - corelz125


good one and g rated ! just like me? ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got started on the pieces for a layout for my tap and dies. Enough of this paralysis by analysis stuff. Got wood behind the blade and started cutting. Be few more days before enough pieces are made I can do some assembly. Made 2 of 4 layout plates needed. One can be duplicated exactly saving some layout time, the other I have to still check what extra taps I have in the drawer. They all need a home, plus the tools that go with both kits. Space is limited hopefully this all works out as I begin to work on upper trays. When done I won't need to worry what the size is, a nice sized label will be next to each tap and die. This reading the ultra small engraved or printed numbers on the individual taps is crazy.


----------



## pottz

> ok the workers are gone and im getting the first fire of many,i hope,going.glad i went back and took our old patio furniture gonna work real well here,plus gunny s gettin a total backyard makeover.plus remember i took the smoker on the way out so were gonna eat well boys.moke you gonna fire up that marg machine of yours,im gettin thirsty.dw why dont you get us a food truck i didn t have time to get the smoker going.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Looks good, you sold my old grill for $250???? Think neighbor got it for $150, nice profit.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah you wont need that any more,were talkin pro setup now with a commercial smoker gunny.


















enjoy boys.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

(self deleted)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

When I set up the burn barrel this attractive blonde came screaming at me- I believe she was speaking Ukrainian and did not look happy…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


is that the duck, i think he shaved off his beard?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> When I set up the burn barrel this attractive blonde came screaming at me- I believe she was speaking Ukrainian and did not look happy…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> is that the duck, i think he shaved off his beard?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> When I set up the burn barrel this attractive blonde came screaming at me- I believe she was speaking Ukrainian and did not look happy…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah no more burn barrels dw.i think the city contacted gunny about illegal burning?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


This one not for me… it does not portray the older man attractive.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> This one not for me… it does not portray the older man attractive.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


how attractive an older man is is dependent on his wealth in todays world.


----------



## pottz

so dw what food truck you got coming,im gettin hungary?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> When I set up the burn barrel this attractive blonde came screaming at me- I believe she was speaking Ukrainian and did not look happy…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> yeah no more burn barrels dw.i think the city contacted gunny about illegal burning?
> 
> - pottz


I started the fire with those magazines I found in his shop… His wife is probably ticked and I hope that Gunny is OK with it? I didn't burn anything but those magazines with pin-up calendars. As you can see they made for a pretty good fire…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got some nice cigars out for tonight.

Reminds me of some good times. This pic taken after an attack.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> When I set up the burn barrel this attractive blonde came screaming at me- I believe she was speaking Ukrainian and did not look happy…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> yeah no more burn barrels dw.i think the city contacted gunny about illegal burning?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I started the fire with those magazines I found in his shop… His wife is probably ticked and I hope that Gunny is OK with it? I didn t burn anything but those magazines with pin-up calendars. As you can see they made for a pretty good fire…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


DW you cannot raid the next door neighbors stash like that. I don't own the entire block.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> so dw what food truck you got coming,im gettin hungary?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> When I set up the burn barrel this attractive blonde came screaming at me- I believe she was speaking Ukrainian and did not look happy…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> yeah no more burn barrels dw.i think the city contacted gunny about illegal burning?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I started the fire with those magazines I found in his shop… His wife is probably ticked and I hope that Gunny is OK with it? I didn t burn anything but those magazines with pin-up calendars. As you can see they made for a pretty good fire…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> DW you cannot raid the next door neighbors stash like that. I don t own the entire block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


this is the beauty of using gunny's garage if there's a problem we just go home-lol.


----------



## pottz

> so dw what food truck you got coming,im gettin hungary?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh yeah man a hit out of the park.i can eat fish and chips every week no problem.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I started the fire with those magazines I found in his shop… His wife is probably ticked and I hope that Gunny is OK with it? I didn t burn anything but those magazines with pin-up calendars. As you can see they made for a pretty good fire…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> DW you cannot raid the next door neighbors stash like that. I don t own the entire block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Glad to know most of the magazine centerfolds were of men…


----------



## pottz

> I started the fire with those magazines I found in his shop… His wife is probably ticked and I hope that Gunny is OK with it? I didn t burn anything but those magazines with pin-up calendars. As you can see they made for a pretty good fire…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> DW you cannot raid the next door neighbors stash like that. I don t own the entire block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Glad to know most of the magazine centerfolds were of men…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


good glad you burned em!!! be careful around your neighbor gunny,no bending over to pick up the paper anymore,ya know?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Glad to know most of the magazine centerfolds were of men…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Based on how they dressed you were surprised????


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Glad to know most of the magazine centerfolds were of men…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Based on how they dressed you were surprised????
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Not really- most model magazines display their models to the nines… then they progressively remove more clothes- into the fire barrel in went…

I only set up the fire barrel according to Pottz's GPS coordinates. Then he told me if I needed anything just go into the shop.


----------



## pottz

> Glad to know most of the magazine centerfolds were of men…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Based on how they dressed you were surprised????
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Not really- most model magazines display their models to the nines… then they progressively remove more clothes- into the fire barrel in went…
> 
> I only set up the fire barrel according to Pottz s GPS coordinates. Then he told me if I needed anything just go into the shop.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


sorry wrong coordinates my bad.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Snoopy is back in style


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


++5! ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Snoopy is back in style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


that was hilarious bob,and a good way to end the week.good night jocks,peace!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I didn t burn anything but those magazines with pin-up calendars…
> - pottz


*BLASPHEMY!* Bloody *sacrilege* will get more of a reaction from me than pictures of me naked…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

See what you did *DW*, got *Ingrid* all stirred up with you pyromania.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

It's Monday, enough said eh Bandit?


----------



## corelz125

DW the router table on the drill press took care of 2 tools. Fence worked for the drill press also.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW the router table on the drill press took care of 2 tools. Fence worked for the drill press also.
> 
> - corelz125


Great- it is rewarding to find out if your jig actually works.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

We on vacation today?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Health update- just came back from the Podiatrist I thought I might have gangrene toe (diabetes) - Thankfully, It is a bad infection and hopefully, the antibiotics will work. To those with diabetes proceed with caution and be vigilant with your health…

It was a very concerning 24 hours- from the fire barrel- my toe- and burning the Ducks favorite reading material…


----------



## bandit571

Errands to run….might try to do a little foundation work….

Monday…Meh….67 partly cloudy degrees outside…


----------



## pottz

> Health update- just came back from the Podiatrist I thought I might have gangrene toe (diabetes) - Thankfully, It is a bad infection and hopefully, the antibiotics will work. To those with diabetes proceed with caution and be vigilant with your health…
> 
> It was a very concerning 24 hours- from the fire barrel- my toe- and burning the Ducks favorite reading material…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


good to hear,take care of yourself.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW - a bit of a scare, good to hear it is not Gangrenous.

Working my way into the shop to do a glue up


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good news DW. My bride's aunt lost a leg to diabetes. They keep trying to give me diabetes. They started after I was prescribed Seroquel for migraine prevention. A couple of months later I got a letter from the prescribing doctor it messes up metabolism. The only doctor who ever admitted side effects can have negative consequences. There was a class-action suit by all the people who got diabetes from it. I didn't join. Probably should have. I was too busy dealing with the Topamax Disaster ;-(

They won't enforce codes to make neighborhoods safe in this chity and we need serious injury, property loss, or fatalities for a cause action. I am contacting attorneys to see about elder abuse, the Americans with Disabilities Act or maybe a Constitutional Right to not be tortured by local gubbermint.

Here is a new Shidaddle report. Looks like vigilantes are right around the corner. 
https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/seattle-homeless-breaking-point-jason-rantz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx guys- Just a shoutout to those with diabetes- My A1C is 5.8 which is good- but you gotta watch out and take care and not delay treatment should you think you have a problem…

I will try to get in the shop and post my progress later…


----------



## 987Ron

Dentist today, replace a crown. $$$$$ Like others going to the Dr is not a fun thing

Granddaughter (young woman of 24) texted wanted to know if I ever made anything as small as coasters. the message is Grandpa, can you make me some coasters, as you are the greatest woodworker. 
Have to keep that myth alive so a set of coasters with storage coming up. Good scrap wood project.

DW Keeping on top of medical issues is a must as you know…..just a push to say keep on keeping on.

Ron


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Health update- just came back from the Podiatrist I thought I might have gangrene toe (diabetes) - Thankfully, It is a bad infection and hopefully, the antibiotics will work. To those with diabetes proceed with caution and be vigilant with your health…
> 
> It was a very concerning 24 hours- from the fire barrel- my toe- and burning the Ducks favorite reading material…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Good to hear not worse. Take care of yourself.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Giving blood tomorrow. I Will see the doc later this week Hope she doesn't say it was a mistake ;-))


----------



## corelz125

What caused the infection to begin with DW? Ron it sounds like she knows what buttons to push to get what she wants.


----------



## bandit571

Hat on to protect me bald head, work until the back says enough…Blue Moon Belgian White chilling in the fridge…

Be standing the corners up, tomorrow…I hope..

Film at 2300 hrs..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx again guys your thoughts mean a lot to me. I was hesitant to post my problem- I am glad that I did.

Corelz- with diabetes I have neuropathy in my feet- nerve damage and many diabetics aren't aware of a cut or nick-
Fortunately, I discovered my on Sunday afternoon- and got in to see the Dr. From Sunday afternoon to my Monday morning visit the toe wound is about the same BUT a redness is starting to form around my ankle- the infection is spreading outward. The antibiotics should work but he said in the next couple of days should the redness expand I will have to go to the hospital for intravenous antibiotics.

Like Top Max said his aunt lost part of her leg. Serious stuff…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron what do they charge for a crown in your area? Around here $700 to 1500+ depending on what type of material.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

For you Top Max--


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, That is cool. She wants something made by you. To counter that, when people show me a picture saying I'd like this but you can make it cheaper… I pass I get a shocked look. This one sounds like make it I want something from you and She does not know what you can do. I do.

Got the glue up done, martini now. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## pottz

> Ron what do they charge for a crown in your area? Around here $700 to 1500+ depending on what type of material.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


mine charges about 1500! luckily my company offers dental coverage.


----------



## corelz125

Have a friend who got a cut ob his ankle last summer. Didn't take care of it right so for months it wouldn't heal. It took about 4 rounds of antibiotics to get it under control. Those lower infections are tough to get rid of. Petey I got a call a few months ago. Can you make these tables? We can't find anyone willing to make them. At first I thought it was gonna be some big dining room table. They sent me a pic and said it's going to be painted. I said yea I can do it. There wasn't any issues with prices.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron what do they charge for a crown in your area? Around here $700 to 1500+ depending on what type of material.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


This Dentist gets $1200 for a crown. The dentist my son goes to is $800 to $1000. I like my dentist as he has been in the profession a long time, does some teaching and has an intern or two occasionally. His equipment is upscale and extremely state of the art. All his techs have been with him many many years. 
When the virus started, he had each treatment area partioned off with seperate doors, each has its own filtration system etc 
Plus he has become a good friend.



> Ron, That is cool. She wants something made by you. To counter that, when people show me a picture saying I d like this but you can make it cheaper… I pass I get a shocked look.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Only granddaughter I have, She dotes on wife and myself. Good young woman. Teaches at UGA public relations. So she uses that public relations stuff on me I guess, but how can you not say okay to your grandkids.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## corelz125

There was an old man who lived by a forest. As he grew older and older, he started losing his hair, until one day, on his deathbed, he was completely bald. That day, he called his children to a meeting…

He said, "Look at my hair. It used to be so magnificent, but it's completely gone now. My hair can't be saved. But look outside at the forest. It's such a lovely forest with so many trees, but sooner or later they'll all be cut down and this forest will look as bald as my hair."

"What I want you to do…" the man continued. "Is, every time a tree is cut down or dies, plant a new one in my memory. Tell your descendants to do the same. It shall be our family's duty to keep this forest strong."

So they did.

Each time the forest lost a tree, the children replanted one, and so did their children, and their children after them.

And for centuries, the forest remained as lush and pretty as it once was, all because of one man and his re-seeding heirline.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Johnny Appleseed*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnny_Appleseed


----------



## 987Ron

Two Tylenol, sore from dentist, off to bed. Nite all.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Two Tylenol, sore from dentist, off to bed. Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


Sleep it off, I have never liked going to dentist.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Drying rack in use. Couple small projects going.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Working out the details for my tap and dies to be stored.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny nice dry rack


> Two Tylenol, sore from dentist, off to bed. Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


*
Ron- now that you are a member you are entitled to a bedtime story and tuck in. Pottz highly recommends them…*


----------



## corelz125

Gunny maybe the duck would laser engrave the size of each tap for you. Maybe a trade a few boxes of red for some engraved racks.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny maybe the duck would laser engrave the size of each tap for you. Maybe a trade a few boxes of red for some engraved racks.
> 
> - corelz125


I suspect he would tell me to buy a small laser and get cracking. LOL

Currently debating a few ways to label them. I have a 7/8 wide space next to each one. Could use my label maker, print a sheet out and glue them on, or burn them in. May be good reason to buy a decent kit.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny nice dry rack
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks, was nice to just put in couple rods and it was ready to go.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> For you Top Max--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Ultimate hyprocacry, eh?

BTW, my bride's aunt not mine lost leg.


----------



## pottz

> Gunny maybe the duck would laser engrave the size of each tap for you. Maybe a trade a few boxes of red for some engraved racks.
> 
> - corelz125


you better check shipping costs before you make that deal?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This Dentist gets $1200 for a crown. The dentist my son goes to is $800 to $1000. I like my dentist as he has been in the profession a long time, does some teaching and has an intern or two occasionally. His equipment is upscale and extremely state of the art. All his techs have been with him many many years.
> When the virus started, he had each treatment area partioned off with seperate doors, each has its own filtration system etc
> Plus he has become a good friend.
> 
> - 987Ron


 I had a couple of those this winter. They are spendy. Mine was a little sore for a day or 2 I do not recommend my pain killer for minor pains ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> For you Top Max--
> 
> BTW, my bride s aunt not mine lost leg.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I will see on Tuesday how it is doing- I may have to follow her steps… Tic-Tok…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> For you Top Max--
> 
> BTW, my bride s aunt not mine lost leg.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I will see on Tuesday how it is doing- I may have to follow her steps… Tic-Tok…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Hope not, you can use a wheelchair any time you want now ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gunny nice dry rack
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Thanks, was nice to just put in couple rods and it was ready to go.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Make sure that the ends of the supporting rods have a chamfer or rounded edge…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Make sure that the ends of the supporting rods have a chamfer or rounded edge…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hope not, you can use a wheelchair any time you want now ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Nope, I am good for the moment. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

We are up and functional, let's not get to excited before some coffee.


----------



## 987Ron

On my second cup of coffee with chicory…in my Spanish Peaks Black Dog Ale mug. 
The mug has a Big Paw Print on the back with the logos

*"NO WHINERS"*

My mantra for the day.


----------



## pottz

well got scheduled for my first shot of the moderna this saturday,looking forward to life getting back to normal.we still got a long way to go though.


----------



## 987Ron

Anyone need some free Pine Pollen? It is on everything…easy to seep up, take as much as you can handle.
Bring lots of big bags. It is from a tree, so must have some use. Surely you magnificent woodworkers have a use for this yellow tree product.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Anyone need some free Pine Pollen? It is on everything…easy to seep up, take as much as you can handle.
> Bring lots of big bags. It is from a tree, so must have some use. Surely you magnificent woodworkers have a use for this yellow tree product.
> 
> - 987Ron


Hmmm, negative .


----------



## bandit571

Reaction videos last night….got hooked into watching Chuck Berry playing "Reelin & a Rolling".....then a LIVE version of "My Ding-a-ling"........

Followed by..

Black Sabbath "Paranoid" 
Eagles "Hotel California" 
Joe Walsh "Life's been good.." 
Chuck Berry ( again) "Johnny B. Goode" 
Then a few with Jim Croce….

Then a live version of " One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer"

With my good buddy Samuel Adams, and his Boston Lager….


----------



## pottz

> Reaction videos last night….got hooked into watching Chuck Berry playing "Reelin & a Rolling".....then a LIVE version of "My Ding-a-ling"........
> 
> Followed by..
> 
> Black Sabbath "Paranoid"
> Eagles "Hotel California"
> Joe Walsh "Life s been good.."
> Chuck Berry ( again) "Johnny B. Goode"
> Then a few with Jim Croce….
> 
> Then a live version of " One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer"
> 
> With my good buddy Samuel Adams, and his Boston Lager….
> 
> - bandit571


sounds like my kinda party bandit.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron I can trade you a bag of Royal Palm Pollen for some Pine Pollen. Fla. is the Pollen state so we have a lot!

I get hooked on Youtube music videos. Check out Norms rare guitars. All kinds of players show up.


----------



## 987Ron

Lived in Brandon, Fl. for 35 years and remember some pollen, not Royal Palm, but not like the Pines here.
Grew up in Oklahoma, not sure if we had pollen, the wind would have blown it away. 
Couple of weeks it will be gone. 
Hummingbirds should have or are reaching Ft Myers by now. Expect them here this week Put out the feeders tomorrow.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Can't anyone here start a fire barrel *










I was doing medical stuff all-day Google G mail was shut down. Couldn't read my favorite morning read. Get home and read the posts- I guess we have days like this.

Pottz it is dinner time- Dude you gotta get someone to start the fire barrel nightly topics…


----------



## corelz125

DW the kids had hot pockets after school today.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW the kids had hot pockets after school today.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 I'll post some woodworking stuff later…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got yard work to do this evening then get the fire started. Supposed to rain tomorrow.


----------



## RichT

I thought I'd share a preview of my upcoming book Impractical Joinery.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I can't find a way to post the FB video outside of an account link.

The video was a girl picking up dog poop putting it in the garbage can with her mask. She put the mask back on her face ;-))) ;-)))


----------



## 987Ron

> I thought I'd share a preview of my upcoming book Impractical Joinery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Could you give us a hint as to Chapter Titles, how many and the number of pages? Are you going to have signed copies available?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I thought I'd share a preview of my upcoming book Impractical Joinery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


+1 If it includes how and what made you the way you are- Put me down for 5 copies


----------



## RichT

> Could you give us a hint as to Chapter Titles, how many and the number of pages? Are you going to have signed copies available?
> 
> - 987Ron


The publisher won't let me share too much, but I can tell you that Chapter 5 is titled Hand Cut Uselessness. Or maybe it was Handtooling Your Way to Obscurity. I can't remember.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Anyone need some free Pine Pollen? It is on everything…easy to seep up, take as much as you can handle.
> Bring lots of big bags. It is from a tree, so must have some use. Surely you magnificent woodworkers have a use for this yellow tree product.
> 
> - 987Ron


 We will have it a foot deep shrotly ;-(


----------



## RichT

> If it includes how and what made you the way you are- Put me down for 5 copies
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm pretty sure that sort of information would get it banned by Barnes & Noble.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I thought I'd share a preview of my upcoming book Impractical Joinery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Kool!


----------



## pottz

> *Can t anyone here start a fire barrel *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was doing medical stuff all-day Google G mail was shut down. Couldn t read my favorite morning read. Get home and read the posts- I guess we have days like this.
> 
> Pottz it is dinner time- Dude you gotta get someone to start the fire barrel nightly topics…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


we dont need no burn barrel anymore remember i had a full fireplace and smoker area put in.oh by the way you guys all owe me 850 bucks to cover your share,gunny is exempt since were you using his shop and yard.dont say you dont have it,stimulus checks are out!


----------



## pottz

> I can t find a way to post the FB video outside of an account link.
> 
> The video was a girl picking up dog poop putting it in the garbage can with her mask. She put the mask back on her face ;-))) ;-)))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


that's ok bob im good!!!


----------



## corelz125

I guess all the masonry work is on the arm? My check is in the mail?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- Respectfully what I like about your jig/fixture progress is that it brings memories of how I used to do it. Many years later CNC and design software- CAD/CAM - Works on the computer- and the machine will follow the input- if it is good. Then when if you don't set up the CNC, table saw, router table you get some OOpsie's










Collect your thoughts and begin a second time-










Then-




























Future LJocks project-


----------



## pottz

<


> I guess all the masonry work is on the arm? My check is in the mail?
> 
> - corelz125


ive heard that before.certified mail ,cashiers i hope?


----------



## bandit571

1st coat is on…









Just a collection of scraps…topside view, with one coat of Mineral Oil….( $2 a bottle stuff!) and..









The underside..

Not sure how many coats to apply….will see how it looks tomorrow…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I thought I'd share a preview of my upcoming book Impractical Joinery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Can I get a signed copy??


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 1st coat is on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a collection of scraps…topside view, with one coat of Mineral Oil….( $2 a bottle stuff!) and..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The underside..
> 
> Not sure how many coats to apply….will see how it looks tomorrow…
> 
> - bandit571


I take mine and soak ina cookie tray for a day, flip then soak other side. Usually takes me a week. Once done it is fully saturated. Seemed to last a long time, my Mother saw it and took it home. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Yardwork done, probably rain tomorrow so have a few inside shop projects to work on. If not then I have some digging to do in back of yard for a septic tank / drain system I am putting in.

Did get another coat of Arm R Seal on current run of small parts.


----------



## corelz125

Looks like a dryer vent DW? So do you miss the old ways of woodworking? I just keep applying coats of oil to the board until it. Said it had enough. Nice use of scraps. Looks like a square wjth a happy face.


----------



## pottz

> I thought I'd share a preview of my upcoming book Impractical Joinery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Can I get a signed copy??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


im gonna wait for the book tour and get a signed copy and a selfie with him.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Looks like a dryer vent DW? So do you miss the old ways of woodworking?
> 
> - corelz125


Could and is used as a dryer vent- but let us say that is an exhaust vent… The fitting is to the - o.03 tolerance.
I have made some shop-made jigs before the Woodpecker and others came in and advanced our manual capabilities. And over the years I kept learning and trying. Similar to today, the next best thing…

*So do you miss the old ways of woodworking? *

Not the "old ways" but I cherish the memories. If it were not for the years of woodworking experience I would not be the woodworker that I am today.

Share the love share the knowledge…

Ps make sure that your children are techno savvy- and Hot Pockets


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I thought I'd share a preview of my upcoming book Impractical Joinery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Can I get a signed copy??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> im gonna wait for the book tour and get a signed copy and a selfie with him.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## RichT

> I thought I'd share a preview of my upcoming book Impractical Joinery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Can I get a signed copy??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> im gonna wait for the book tour and get a signed copy and a selfie with him.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Guys… I might have been too optimistic about the book. I just heard back from the publisher. They said they'd publish anything for a $10,000 fee, so I figured OK. Here's my chance to make it big.

But they said the book was so bad, they wouldn't sully their reputation even if I paid them $100,000.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Guys… I might have been too optimistic about the book. I just heard back from the publisher. They said they d publish anything for a $10,000 fee, so I figured OK. Here s my chance to make it big.
> 
> But they said the book was so bad, they wouldn t sully their reputation even if I paid them $100,000.
> 
> - Rich


We have LBD's American Express card still…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> <
> 
> I guess all the masonry work is on the arm? My check is in the mail?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ive heard that before.certified mail ,cashiers i hope?
> 
> - pottz


Me Too ;-(( One of the world's 5 biggest lies. Your check is in the mail, Yes I'll respect you on the morning, measurement lie ;-)) ...............

I never lied unless I was lied to. Homeowners never lied, only business people. When they lied to me, I called property management and lied about filing a lien and that would PO the owner. I always got my check in 2 or 3 days ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

If it wasn't for so much golf I could be in the shop.

This is a serving tray for my nephew's air stream. I will sit on the stove over the burners upside down (sapele side up)

You can't really see the Lace Wood but it pops!

Pottz congrats on the first shot, my 2nd in April 12

Rich that joint is way cool.

Played golf w my friends son in law. Par 5 he tried to drive over the pond (305 yard carry) he hit it into the pond, he had 285 to the green, he put a 3 wood 10 feet above the hold, made the putt for birdie. (that was amazing)


----------



## corelz125

Petey put splines in there? What's the black inside?


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all.
German fine grind mild coffee to wait for the dew to dry off the grass then first mow of the year. Ah the joy of homeownership. Some finish on the granddaughters coasters. I caved in to her. Who better to.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> This is a serving tray for my nephew s air stream. I will sit on the stove over the burners upside down (sapele side up)
> 
> You can t really see the Lace Wood but it pops!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


lol-looks like the raccoon is on top his head.could be a lumber jock ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> lol-looks like the raccoon is on top his head.could be a lumber jock ?
> 
> - pottz


Moke can get us the inside info on what happened.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been looking at the Surprise swap stuff the guys have done. Quite creative gifts / ideas.


----------



## pottz

> Been looking at the Surprise swap stuff the guys have done. Quite creative gifts / ideas.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah ive thought of getting in on one but the rules say must be a member in *good standing*.lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> yeah ive thought of getting in on one but the rules say must be a member in *good standing*.lol.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## bandit571

> yeah ive thought of getting in on one but the rules say must be a member in *good standing*.lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Leaves me out, don't it?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all.
> German fine grind mild coffee to wait for the dew to dry off the grass then first mow of the year. Ah the joy of homeownership. Some finish on the granddaughters coasters. I caved in to her. Who better to.
> 
> - 987Ron


I did that last week. The mower must have been lonely and was so happy to see me it started on the first pull. After remembering how much work mowing was it got stubborn and took 2 or 3 after I emptied the bag.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I did that last week. The mower must have been lonely and was so happy to see me it started on the first pull. After remembering how much work mowing was it got stubborn and took 2 or 3 after I emptied the bag.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thankfully I have a Honda, it stays running the entire time and you engage the clutch with a dead man lever. So much easier. Now a Zero turn would be nice I suppose, but then where would I get my exercise?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Leaves me out, don t it?
> 
> - bandit571


You are in* F troop* like the rest of us. LOL


----------



## pottz

> yeah ive thought of getting in on one but the rules say must be a member in *good standing*.lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Leaves me out, don t it?
> 
> - bandit571


you been naughty bandit?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Well we have some rain so that means shop time projects can continue. They ain't getting done with me goofing off on computer.

Off to the shop for some quality shop time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I did that last week. The mower must have been lonely and was so happy to see me it started on the first pull. After remembering how much work mowing was it got stubborn and took 2 or 3 after I emptied the bag.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Thankfully I have a Honda, it stays running the entire time and you engage the clutch with a dead man lever. So much easier. Now a Zero turn would be nice I suppose, but then where would I get my exercise?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I have a Craftsman with a Briggs and Stratton engine. Probably irreplaceable ;-) It is good exercise too. I'm a bit behind on exercise. My grandpa was 87 the last time I hauled hay with him. I couldn't do that now ;-( Having a repetitive job is probably a significant part of the problem. Dad told me he didn't have aches or pains until his 60s. Activities varied all year long on the farm.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- I believe that I am a member in good standing at the Garage. My question to you if I don't pay the $850 assessment that Pottz is charging us for some BBQ, that I am not part of-will it affect my member in good standing?

Recall, all of the $ Projects $ that Pottz implemented over at the "Show"- Corelz almost lost the Dire wolf to debt collectors… Pottz's ideas. are great but as our current government spends, spend but who is going to pay for it.

Just asking…


----------



## pottz

> Gunny- I believe that I am a member in good standing at the Garage. My question to you if I don t pay the $850 assessment that Pottz is charging us for some BBQ, that I am not part of-will it affect my member in good standing?
> 
> Recall, all of the $ Projects $ that Pottz implemented over at the "Show"- Corelz almost lost the Dire wolf to debt collectors… Pottz s ideas. are great but as our current government spends, spend but who is going to pay for it.
> 
> Just asking…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey ya wanna play ya gotta pay.were talkin full fireplace and patio area with a dedicated bbq smoke pit.we could have stayed with the burn barrel i guess but i thought we needed something a little nicer to show our appreciation for gunny providing us a new home.it's ok ill make up the difference? ;-(


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny- I believe that I am a member in good standing at the Garage. My question to you if I don t pay the $850 assessment that Pottz is charging us for some BBQ, that I am not part of-will it affect my member in good standing?
> 
> Recall, all of the $ Projects $ that Pottz implemented over at the "Show"- Corelz almost lost the Dire wolf to debt collectors… Pottz s ideas. are great but as our current government spends, spend but who is going to pay for it.
> 
> Just asking…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey ya wanna play ya gotta pay.were talkin full fireplace and patio area with a dedicated bbq smoke pit.we could have stayed with the burn barrel i guess but i thought we needed something a little nicer to show our appreciation for gunny providing us a new home.it s ok ill make up the difference? ;-(
> 
> - pottz


You sold the burn barrel for $200?????

Noticed my lawn furniture in neighbors yard down the street. How did you get $350 out of that guy??


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny- I believe that I am a member in good standing at the Garage. My question to you if I don t pay the $850 assessment that Pottz is charging us for some BBQ, that I am not part of-will it affect my member in good standing?
> 
> Recall, all of the $ Projects $ that Pottz implemented over at the "Show"- Corelz almost lost the Dire wolf to debt collectors… Pottz s ideas. are great but as our current government spends, spend but who is going to pay for it.
> 
> Just asking…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No problem, next time you get food trucks add that to the cost of the cul de sac rental space. Those guys are making a killing.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz, the splines are ebony. The black on the inside. I had 1/4 Sepele ply, so I put a ASH veneer (I had left over) on the back, then Gen Finish black stain 2 coats.

Ron I am a dark Kona roast coffee drinker. Sir Wilfreds from Maui. I met the owner way back, we love to support that little business, and the coffee is excellent!

Sipping a martini Shaken Not Stirred.

That burn barrel looked to be a collectors item.

F-Troop I like it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Now a Zero turn would be nice I suppose, but then where would I get my exercise?
> - woodbutcherbynight


Charging the battery!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ... Now a Zero turn would be nice I suppose, but then where would I get my exercise?
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Charging the battery!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## bandit571

Winds at 10 to 20 mph, with gusts up to 60mph…..I am NOT playing with sheet metal siding today….

Beef Pad Thai, washed down with Conway's Irish Ale….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *That burn barrel looked to be a collectors item.*
> 
> F-Troop I like it.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1 Petey A very sad day for me- now it is gone…










To be replaced by Pottz's California-designed fire pit put in Gunny's place- I wish that Pottz would have asked for suggestions, but maybe Gunny signed off on it?

I would have made it more Ukrainian style-



















The test will come and we shall see if his new pit can make some of these wonderful Ukrainian dishes…










Tonight's food truck-










I told the owners who happen to be from Odessa ( Odessa mafia ) they are sending someone to speak to Gunny about the fees.


----------



## pottz

> Gunny- I believe that I am a member in good standing at the Garage. My question to you if I don t pay the $850 assessment that Pottz is charging us for some BBQ, that I am not part of-will it affect my member in good standing?
> 
> Recall, all of the $ Projects $ that Pottz implemented over at the "Show"- Corelz almost lost the Dire wolf to debt collectors… Pottz s ideas. are great but as our current government spends, spend but who is going to pay for it.
> 
> Just asking…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey ya wanna play ya gotta pay.were talkin full fireplace and patio area with a dedicated bbq smoke pit.we could have stayed with the burn barrel i guess but i thought we needed something a little nicer to show our appreciation for gunny providing us a new home.it s ok ill make up the difference? ;-(
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You sold the burn barrel for $200?????
> 
> Noticed my lawn furniture in neighbors yard down the street. How did you get $350 out of that guy??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


it's about negotiation gunny,used the money for some well aged glenlivet for this weekends get together.


----------



## pottz

> Winds at 10 to 20 mph, with gusts up to 60mph…..I am NOT playing with sheet metal siding today….
> 
> Beef Pad Thai, washed down with Conway s Irish Ale….
> 
> - bandit571


we got some winds blowin here right now too.this has been a real windy winter,now into spring.


----------



## pottz

> *That burn barrel looked to be a collectors item.*
> 
> F-Troop I like it.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> +1 Petey A very sad day for me- now it is gone…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be replaced by Pottz s California-designed fire pit put in Gunny s place- I wish that Pottz would have asked for suggestions, but maybe Gunny signed off on it?
> 
> I would have made it more Ukrainian style-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The test will come and we shall see if his new pit can make some of these wonderful Ukrainian dishes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight s food truck-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told the owners who happen to be from Odessa ( Odessa mafia ) they are sending someone to speak to Gunny about the fees.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw your not ukranian.so whats wrong with cali style,too fancy for ya? hey it's laid back fun in the sun,just wait for that smoke pit i put in is kicking out some mouth watering brisket this weekend and your sittin in the corner eating hot pockets? you'll be joinin us real quick!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- dinner challenge this Saturday 3/27/21 your smoker versus my souse vide and B-mineral frying pan- Game on I will give you a spot up because I only drink purified water.

I will post pics of the actual progress of the meal. Due to the time zone differences, we can declare the winner-

Do you accept the challenge? Also, this challenge is open to all but with pictures. Any sideways pics or empty boxes will be disqualified.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Talked to an attorney this morning. Not good news. He has no idea how to make that wicked city that ignores safety standards behave. The mayor and council made a statement about Atlanta. I mentioned on her FB page 28% of the people in her explosion impact area are minorities covered in her minority statement; it says everyone should feel welcome and safe. Why is it acceptable to injure and killed with propane code violations? The grass is starting to grow, so city code enforcement will be focused on overgrown lawns for the next 6 months,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *dw your not ukranian.so whats wrong with cali style,too fancy for ya?* hey it s laid back fun in the sun,just wait for that smoke pit i put in is kicking out some mouth watering brisket this weekend and your sittin in the corner eating hot pockets? you ll be joinin us real quick!
> 
> - pottz


*My friend, Proudly I am from Eastern European heritage- when Gunny leaves in a couple of years- maybe I can finally relocate to Ukraine - forget the Cali look I will buy a house with a summer kitchen…

Why a summer kitchen? quite interesting…*
https://www.homestead.org/homesteading-construction/summer-kitchen/


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... I am from Eastern European heritage- when Gunny leaves in a couple of years…..
> - Desert _Woodworker


Hell, I thought bloody commies were bad (red pun intended)... but with all these wogs around, I am offended by being a part of the majority.


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *dw your not ukranian.so whats wrong with cali style,too fancy for ya?* hey it s laid back fun in the sun,just wait for that smoke pit i put in is kicking out some mouth watering brisket this weekend and your sittin in the corner eating hot pockets? you ll be joinin us real quick!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *My friend, Proudly I am from Eastern European heritage- when Gunny leaves in a couple of years- maybe I can finally relocate to Ukraine - forget the Cali look I will buy a house with a summer kitchen…
> 
> Why a summer kitchen? quite interesting…*
> https://www.homestead.org/homesteading-construction/summer-kitchen/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


hey im mostly german ancestory but im an american,really dont care for most authentic german food.ill take bbq and maxican all day though.


----------



## 987Ron

We have a summer kitchen always have. A griddle on the screened in back porch and a grill on the patio. Table and chairs on both. Big umbrellas on the patio (22 ft. x 40 ft.)


----------



## corelz125

No cutting grass for me. Come home and its done. Everything else I have to do or want to do. Yard work is worth paying to get done


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy this afternoon. Made two eggcrate style holders for the dies.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Duck-* you are violating the community rules by using the *"W" *word…

*Wog*
Wog is a slang word in the idiom of Australian English and British English. It is usually employed as a racist term against Mediterranean people, including Italians, Iberians, Greeks, North Africans, and "middle eastern".


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Been busy this afternoon. Made two eggcrate style holders for the dies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hey im mostly german ancestory but im an american,really dont care for most authentic german food.ill take bbq and maxican all day though.
> 
> - pottz


While I am American, I do enjoy some fine Ukrainian, Italian, middle eastern and others. Twice a week we eat Ukrainian.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Tonight it's steak and potatoes.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Imperial tap holders off to finishing room.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> No cutting grass for me. Come home and its done. Everything else I have to do or want to do. *Yard work is worth paying to get done*
> 
> - corelz125


*+1 I find that "yard work outsourcing" is relevant in today's world we're busy- Yet when doing it yourself IMO it is rewarding- From MI to AZ yard work is rewarding but now I need help… Instead of mowing the lawn to maintain, I went to desert landscaping… Conclusion: anything living in society needs care.*

*Corelz when I was a lad that I learned to use*










*Did I like it- No *



















*I enlightened mine in early…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Tonight it s steak and potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Can I send a side dish-*









*
You have protein, starch but you are missing a geeen*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> No cutting grass for me. Come home and its done. Everything else I have to do or want to do. Yard work is worth paying to get done
> 
> - corelz125


A first aid instructor told us we added 3 years to our lives because we were active our whole careers. I have always hated exercise not accomplishing anything. ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> No cutting grass for me. Come home and its done. Everything else I have to do or want to do. Yard work is worth paying to get done
> 
> - corelz125


Not my favorite chore, but like anything else it gets done. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


Is this an omen to what Pottz will make at that Cali fancy patio he built?










I would have kept the fire barrel and we could have Frito pie…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I would have kept the fire barrel and we could have Frito pie…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have extra's, hidden away just in case.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I would have kept the fire barrel and we could have Frito pie…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I have extra s, hidden away just in case.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Bless you…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Check out Bandit's latest project on the board.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Peteybadboy

DW - out door kitchen is a think in Fla. I should take a pic for ya.

Gunny those egg crate things look good.


----------



## corelz125

DW I have a friend who still uses only a push mower.. He swears by it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> DW I have a friend who still uses only a push mower.. He swears by it.
> 
> - corelz125


If you keep blades sharp and wipe down when done it gives a superior cut. You will work for it though if your plot is not flat.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

- * A Man Demanded His Final Paycheck. The Auto Shop Delivered 91,500 Greasy Pennies.
*








https://www.nytimes.com/2021/03/25/business/auto-shop-pennies.html?surface=most-popular&fellback=false&req_id=121349530&algo=bandit-all-surfaces&variant=1_bandit-all-surfaces_daysback_4&imp_id=158465992


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW - out door kitchen is a think in Fla. I should take a pic for ya.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Outdoor patio dining and kitchens +1 send a pic or 2


----------



## pottz

> DW - out door kitchen is a think in Fla. I should take a pic for ya.
> 
> Gunny those egg crate things look good.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


there just jealous petey,they wished they had our weather,if they did they would know why we have those beautiful outdoor living spaces.


----------



## pottz

> DW - out door kitchen is a think in Fla. I should take a pic for ya.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Outdoor patio dining and kitchens +1 send a pic or 2
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i posted some pic's of my yard on my weed vase project last night for the duck.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- beautiful pics…

Does your crew use a tiff mower?



















Now I have 100 percent desert-scape- no lawn or snow equipment… Still requires maintenance …


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW I have a friend who still uses only a push mower.. He swears by it.
> 
> - corelz125


*Today *









*Yesterday*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

One of regular customers worked in an office. Some secretary complained about how the men looked at her and how they spoke to her. All male employees had to go to sensitivity training as a result. He got called in like everyone else last week for her latest complaint. Nobody talks to her other than to leave message for her boss.

You can't win. Her complaint is they no longer compliment her on her looks. Really, perhaps because in the training it specifically says NOT to. So the boss told all male employees they MUST compliment her.

He quit with 3 others. New job, work from home and more money. His old boss called 4 times asking to come back.

This will be the new reality. Very sad.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

delete doubled post ;-( WTF? ;-(


> - * A Man Demanded His Final Paycheck. The Auto Shop Delivered 91,500 Greasy Pennies.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/03/25/business/auto-shop-pennies.html?surface=most-popular&fellback=false&req_id=121349530&algo=bandit-all-surfaces&variant=1_bandit-all-surfaces_daysback_4&imp_id=158465992
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Gotta subscribe to read. Why did they do that to him?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW I have a friend who still uses only a push mower.. He swears by it.
> 
> - corelz125


I don't need that muchexercise ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> delete doubled post ;-( WTF? ;-(
> 
> - * A Man Demanded His Final Paycheck. The Auto Shop Delivered 91,500 Greasy Pennies.
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Gotta subscribe to read. Why did they do that to him?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I know that shop, owner is jerk. Would never work for him.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> delete doubled post ;-( WTF? ;-(
> 
> - * A Man Demanded His Final Paycheck. The Auto Shop Delivered 91,500 Greasy Pennies.
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Gotta subscribe to read. Why did they do that to him?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I know that shop, owner is jerk. Would never work for him.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I worked for a couple of jerks. They both told me I couldn't quit when I did ;-)) I mentioned the end of slavery when Lincoln signed the emancipation proclamation.


----------



## corelz125

What's the duck live in a rain forest? The beagles stomping grounds


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I know that shop, owner is jerk. Would never work for him.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I worked for a couple of jerks. They both told me I couldn t quit when I did ;-)) I mentioned the end of slavery when Lincoln signed the emancipation proclamation.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ROFLMAO


----------



## 987Ron

> No cutting grass for me. Come home and its done. Everything else I have to do or want to do. *Yard work is worth paying to get done*
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *+1 I find that "yard work outsourcing" is relevant in today s world we re busy- Yet when doing it yourself IMO it is rewarding- From MI to AZ yard work is rewarding but now I need help… Instead of mowing the lawn to maintain, I went to desert landscaping… Conclusion: anything living in society needs care.*
> 
> *Corelz when I was a lad that I learned to use*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Did I like it- No *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I enlightened mine in early…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Don't forget the hand clippers that gave you blisters. When using the old powered reel type mower you had to walk to the side when mowing the yard of a dog owner. Things came flying back…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Interesting idea, very creative.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/419223


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- beautiful pics…
> 
> Does your crew use a tiff mower?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have 100 percent desert-scape- no lawn or snow equipment… Still requires maintenance …
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


he does some times depends my front lawn is pretty small area,the back is faux beagle proof grass-lol.


----------



## pottz

> One of regular customers worked in an office. Some secretary complained about how the men looked at her and how they spoke to her. All male employees had to go to sensitivity training as a result. He got called in like everyone else last week for her latest complaint. Nobody talks to her other than to leave message for her boss.
> 
> You can t win. Her complaint is they no longer compliment her on her looks. Really, perhaps because in the training it specifically says NOT to. So the boss told all male employees they MUST compliment her.
> 
> He quit with 3 others. New job, work from home and more money. His old boss called 4 times asking to come back.
> 
> This will be the new reality. Very sad.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


tell me about it,just had to go through sexual harrasment training on line,the answer to every question was true.total joke.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron do these look familiar?

E-bay *Grass Clippers In Garden Antiques*

https://www.ebay.com/b/Grass-Clippers-In-Garden-Antiques/4708/bn_7023117406


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

> Ron do these look familiar?
> 
> E-bay *Grass Clippers In Garden Antiques*
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/b/Grass-Clippers-In-Garden-Antiques/4708/bn_7023117406
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Top left. As a kid I made some spending money cutting some neighbors grass. There may have been but I do not remember lawn maintenance companies. 
My favorite lawn to help with was an engineer whose fence in the back yard was made so each panel would pivot on the posts, then the lawn mower could cut the grass where the fence sat on the grass. No trimming except around the posts.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> delete doubled post ;-( WTF? ;-(
> 
> - * A Man Demanded His Final Paycheck. The Auto Shop Delivered 91,500 Greasy Pennies.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/03/25/business/auto-shop-pennies.html?surface=most-popular&fellback=false&req_id=121349530&algo=bandit-all-surfaces&variant=1_bandit-all-surfaces_daysback_4&imp_id=158465992
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Gotta subscribe to read. Why did they do that to him*?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Try this site-
https://lenexweb.com/a-man-demanded-his-final-paycheck-the-auto-shop-delivered-91500-greasy-pennies/

I question if you can legally do this. I remember a story about a guy who tried to pay a city debt with a wheelbarrow full of pennies it was declined…


----------



## Peteybadboy

On the golf course we use reel mowers , but they are definitely not push. They start at 5:30 am (in the dark).

Reel is the best cut.

Wine dinner tonight. Good night boys


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Oil Drum Sink*














*Here is one for Gunny*









*Here is an idea for Pottz's garden-*









*some other ideas…*



















*
R.I.P. old friend-*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

DW those are pretty cool.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> On the golf course we use reel mowers , but they are definitely not push. They start at 5:30 am (in the dark).
> 
> Reel is the best cut.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*Maybe the Duck will post his Ryobi cutter tonight…*


----------



## corelz125

While walking down the street one day, a presidential candidate is tragically hit by a car and dies.

His soul arrives in heaven and is met by St. Peter at the entrance.

"Welcome to heaven," says St. Peter. "Before you settle in, it seems there is a problem. We seldom see a high-ranking official around these parts, you see, so we're not sure what to do with you."

"No problem, just let me in," says the politician.

"Well, I'd like to, but I have orders from the higher-ups. What we'll do is have you spend one day in hell and one in heaven. Then you can choose where to spend eternity."

"Really? I've made up my mind. I want to be in heaven," says the politician.

"I'm sorry, but we have our rules."

And with that, St. Peter escorts him to the elevator and he goes down, down, down to hell.

The doors open and he finds himself in the middle of a green golf course. In the distance is a clubhouse, and standing in front of it are all his friends and other politicians who had worked with him.

Everyone is very happy and in evening dress. They run to greet him, shake his hand, and reminisce about the good times they had getting rich at the expense of the people. They then dine on lobster, caviar and the finest Champagne.

Also present is the devil, who really is a very friendly guy and who is having a good time dancing and telling jokes.

They are all having such a good time that before the politician realizes it, it is time to go.

Everyone gives him a hearty farewell and waves while the elevator rises.

The elevator goes up, up, up and the door reopens in heaven where St. Peter is waiting for him. "Now it's time to visit heaven …"

So, 24 hours pass with the politician joining a group of contented souls, moving from cloud to cloud, playing the harp and singing. They have a good time and, before he realizes it, the 24 hours have gone by and St. Peter returns.

"Well, then, you've spent a day in hell and another in heaven. Now choose your eternity."

The politician reflects for a minute, then he answers: "Well, I would never have said it before - I mean heaven has been delightful - but I think I would be better off in hell."

So St. Peter escorts him to the elevator and he goes down, down, down to hell …

Now the doors of the elevator open and he's in the middle of a barren land covered with waste and garbage. He sees all his friends, dressed in rags, picking up the trash and putting it in black bags as more trash falls to the ground.

The devil comes over to him and puts his arm around his shoulders.

"I don't understand," stammers the politician. "Yesterday I was here and there was a golf course and clubhouse, and we ate lobster and caviar, drank Champagne, and danced and had a great time. Now there's just a wasteland full of garbage and my friends look miserable. What happened?"

The devil smiles at him and says,

"Yesterday we were campaigning, Today, you voted."


----------



## corelz125

A Blonde is very upset at people stereotyping blondes, so she organises a blonde convention. Over 50,000 blondes attend.

The leader stands on a stage and says, "Us blondes have always been misrepresented by the media and we have always been stereotyped. We are here today to prove us blondes aren't dumb! Now may I have a volunteer?"

A blonde steps onto the stage.

"What is ten divided by two?"

The volunteer replies, "Two."

The leader is dismayed but the crowd cheers,"Another chance!"

A second volunteer is called up. Once again she asks the question and the blonde replies,"T-ten?"

The crowd shouts,"Another chance!"

The third volunteer is called up. After three minutes of thought, she correctly replies,"Five."

The crowd shouts,"Another chance!"


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> DW I have a friend who still uses only a push mower.. He *swears by* it.
> 
> - corelz125


I'd swear *by* it as well… as well as… *next* to it, *behind* it, under it, *in front* of it… in fact anywhere *at* it!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- I just noticed the new logo- I am thankful that you like that logo. Now I plan on actually making one as a project, post here showing progress (you can suggest change as we go), and post it as a project… and if we both are alive I'll send it to you-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW I have a friend who still uses only a push mower.. He *swears by* it.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I d swear *by* it as well… as well as… *next* to it, *behind* it, under it, *in front* of it… in fact anywhere *at* it!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Duck your Ryobi green cutter that I saw you on in another forum- I hope that you could have some empathy to the Philistines. You give Green batteries a good name- teach them…










While you are here, any thoughts on why is there a backlog on Festool products? 1st the desire to own a Festool, 2nd save up your money and only they are back-ordered-

Guys check out E-bay and look at the price gouging on used Festool products.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

repeat-

*I guess my mind was on the two fire barrels that Gunny said he has extras of…*









*
and this one brand new…*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I hope that you could have some empathy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


It's not empathy I have for *pithy Philistines*...

That *Ryobi* reminds me of the mobile scooters oldy oldies drive to their RSL (Returned Soldiers League) club for their *tipple* and bingo…

This duck hoons on a skirt/animal-nightie raising monster (with room for a couple of on-board casks),









that requires modesty adjustment when facing a candid camera. Drivers must grunt as they climb into the cock pit!


----------



## pottz

> While walking down the street one day, a presidential candidate is tragically hit by a car and dies.
> 
> His soul arrives in heaven and is met by St. Peter at the entrance.
> 
> "Welcome to heaven," says St. Peter. "Before you settle in, it seems there is a problem. We seldom see a high-ranking official around these parts, you see, so we're not sure what to do with you."
> 
> "No problem, just let me in," says the politician.
> 
> "Well, I'd like to, but I have orders from the higher-ups. What we'll do is have you spend one day in hell and one in heaven. Then you can choose where to spend eternity."
> 
> "Really? I've made up my mind. I want to be in heaven," says the politician.
> 
> "I'm sorry, but we have our rules."
> 
> And with that, St. Peter escorts him to the elevator and he goes down, down, down to hell.
> 
> The doors open and he finds himself in the middle of a green golf course. In the distance is a clubhouse, and standing in front of it are all his friends and other politicians who had worked with him.
> 
> Everyone is very happy and in evening dress. They run to greet him, shake his hand, and reminisce about the good times they had getting rich at the expense of the people. They then dine on lobster, caviar and the finest Champagne.
> 
> Also present is the devil, who really is a very friendly guy and who is having a good time dancing and telling jokes.
> 
> They are all having such a good time that before the politician realizes it, it is time to go.
> 
> Everyone gives him a hearty farewell and waves while the elevator rises.
> 
> The elevator goes up, up, up and the door reopens in heaven where St. Peter is waiting for him. "Now it's time to visit heaven …"
> 
> So, 24 hours pass with the politician joining a group of contented souls, moving from cloud to cloud, playing the harp and singing. They have a good time and, before he realizes it, the 24 hours have gone by and St. Peter returns.
> 
> "Well, then, you've spent a day in hell and another in heaven. Now choose your eternity."
> 
> The politician reflects for a minute, then he answers: "Well, I would never have said it before - I mean heaven has been delightful - but I think I would be better off in hell."
> 
> So St. Peter escorts him to the elevator and he goes down, down, down to hell …
> 
> Now the doors of the elevator open and he's in the middle of a barren land covered with waste and garbage. He sees all his friends, dressed in rags, picking up the trash and putting it in black bags as more trash falls to the ground.
> 
> The devil comes over to him and puts his arm around his shoulders.
> 
> "I don't understand," stammers the politician. "Yesterday I was here and there was a golf course and clubhouse, and we ate lobster and caviar, drank Champagne, and danced and had a great time. Now there's just a wasteland full of garbage and my friends look miserable. What happened?"
> 
> The devil smiles at him and says,
> 
> "Yesterday we were campaigning, Today, you voted."
> 
> - corelz125


+1 LMAO!


----------



## pottz

> A Blonde is very upset at people stereotyping blondes, so she organises a blonde convention. Over 50,000 blondes attend.
> 
> The leader stands on a stage and says, "Us blondes have always been misrepresented by the media and we have always been stereotyped. We are here today to prove us blondes aren't dumb! Now may I have a volunteer?"
> 
> A blonde steps onto the stage.
> 
> "What is ten divided by two?"
> 
> The volunteer replies, "Two."
> 
> The leader is dismayed but the crowd cheers,"Another chance!"
> 
> A second volunteer is called up. Once again she asks the question and the blonde replies,"T-ten?"
> 
> The crowd shouts,"Another chance!"
> 
> The third volunteer is called up. After three minutes of thought, she correctly replies,"Five."
> 
> The crowd shouts,"Another chance!"
> 
> - corelz125


+1


----------



## pottz

> DW I have a friend who still uses only a push mower.. He *swears by* it.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I d swear *by* it as well… as well as… *next* to it, *behind* it, under it, *in front* of it… in fact anywhere *at* it!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Duck your Ryobi green cutter that I saw you on in another forum- I hope that you could have some empathy to the Philistines. You give Green batteries a good name- teach them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While you are here, any thoughts on why is there a backlog on Festool products? 1st the desire to own a Festool, 2nd save up your money and only they are back-ordered-
> 
> Guys check out E-bay and look at the price gouging on used Festool products.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey they can whatever they want doesn't mean anyone's gonna pay it.


----------



## pottz

> I hope that you could have some empathy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> It s not empathy I have for *pithy Philistines*...
> 
> That *Ryobi* reminds me of the mobile scooters oldy oldies drive to their RSL (Returned Soldiers League) club for their *tipple* and bingo…
> 
> This duck hoons on a skirt/animal-nightie raising monster (with room for a couple of on-board casks),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that requires modesty adjustment when facing a candid camera.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


got caught flashing again huh ?


----------



## pottz

> repeat-
> 
> *I guess my mind was on the two fire barrels that Gunny said he has extras of…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> and this one brand new…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


those burn barrels are for red necks gunnys yard is now a paradise.petey loves it.


----------



## RichT

Arizona just lifted the mask mandate statewide. The executive order also prohibits cities and counties from issuing any local mandates that try to override the executive order. So, no masks in Arizona, period.

Businesses can still make their own rules however.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> While walking down the street one day, a presidential candidate is tragically hit by a car and dies.
> 
> His soul arrives in heaven and is met by St. Peter at the entrance.
> 
> "Welcome to heaven," says St. Peter. "Before you settle in, it seems there is a problem. We seldom see a high-ranking official around these parts, you see, so we're not sure what to do with you."
> 
> "No problem, just let me in," says the politician.
> 
> "Well, I'd like to, but I have orders from the higher-ups. What we'll do is have you spend one day in hell and one in heaven. Then you can choose where to spend eternity."
> 
> "Really? *I've made up my mind. I want to be in heaven," says the politician.*
> *
> "I'm sorry, but we have our rules."*
> *
> And with that, St. Peter escorts him to the elevator and he goes down, down, down to hell.*
> 
> The doors open and he finds himself in the middle of a green golf course. In the distance is a clubhouse, and standing in front of it are all his friends and other politicians who had worked with him.
> 
> Everyone is very happy and in evening dress. They run to greet him, shake his hand, and reminisce about the good times they had getting rich at the expense of the people. They then dine on lobster, caviar and the finest Champagne.
> 
> Also present is the devil, who really is a very friendly guy and who is having a good time dancing and telling jokes.
> 
> They are all having such a good time that before the politician realizes it, it is time to go.
> 
> Everyone gives him a hearty farewell and waves while the elevator rises.
> 
> The elevator goes up, up, up and the door reopens in heaven where St. Peter is waiting for him. "Now it's time to visit heaven …"
> 
> So, 24 hours pass with the politician joining a group of contented souls, moving from cloud to cloud, playing the harp and singing. They have a good time and, before he realizes it, the 24 hours have gone by and St. Peter returns.
> 
> *"Well, then, you've spent a day in hell and another in heaven. Now choose your eternity."*
> 
> The politician reflects for a minute, then he answers: "Well, I would never have said it before - I mean heaven has been delightful -* but I think I would be better off in hell."
> *
> So St. Peter escorts him to the elevator and he goes down, down, down to hell …
> 
> Now the doors of the elevator open and he's in the middle of a barren land covered with waste and garbage. He sees all his friends, dressed in rags, picking up the trash and putting it in black bags as more trash falls to the ground.
> 
> The devil comes over to him and puts his arm around his shoulders.
> 
> "I don't understand," stammers the politician. "Yesterday I was here and there was a golf course and clubhouse, and we ate lobster and caviar, drank Champagne, and danced and had a great time. Now there's just a wasteland full of garbage and my friends look miserable. What happened?"
> 
> *The devil smiles at him and says,
> 
> "Yesterday we were campaigning, Today, you voted."
> *
> - corelz125


+1 very thought provking- nice job


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> repeat-
> 
> *I guess my mind was on the two fire barrels that Gunny said he has extras of…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> and this one brand new…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> *
> those burn barrels are for red necks gunnys yard is now a paradise.petey loves it.*
> 
> - pottz


But Gunny gave me a few barrels and I get to bring in one food truck per night… Friday night- game on…

As for Peteys thoughts on your patio not surprised he is in a golf community resident- he may be able to do his woodworking there but can either of you have one of these in the yard?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I hope that you could have some empathy…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> It s not empathy I have for *pithy Philistines*...
> 
> That *Ryobi* reminds me of the mobile scooters oldy oldies drive to their RSL (Returned Soldiers League) club for their *tipple* and bingo…
> 
> This duck hoons on a skirt/animal-nightie raising monster (with room for a couple of on-board casks),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that requires modesty adjustment when facing a candid camera. Drivers must grunt as they climb into the cock pit!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Thx- any advice to a woodworking Philistine who does not know the fineness of the green tool?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> "I don't understand," stammers the politician. "Yesterday I was here and there was a golf course and clubhouse, and we ate lobster and caviar, drank Champagne, and danced and had a great time. Now there's just a wasteland full of garbage and my friends look miserable. What happened?"
> 
> The devil smiles at him and says,
> 
> "Yesterday we were campaigning, Today, you voted."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The third volunteer is called up. After three minutes of thought, she correctly replies,"Five."
> 
> The crowd shouts,"Another chance!"
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got my tray for the egg crate completed tonight, took a bit of time. Tomorrow I get to make another one. I did cut all the pieces for two trays so this shouldn't take as long. In theory right?


----------



## pottz

> repeat-
> 
> *I guess my mind was on the two fire barrels that Gunny said he has extras of…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> and this one brand new…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> *
> those burn barrels are for red necks gunnys yard is now a paradise.petey loves it.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> But Gunny gave me a few barrels and I get to bring in one food truck per night… Friday night- game on…
> 
> As for Peteys thoughts on your patio not surprised he is in a golf community resident- he may be able to do his woodworking there but can either of you have one of these in the yard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


woudn't have one even if i could.ive got a chiminea on the patio.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Arizona just lifted the mask mandate statewide. The executive order also prohibits cities and counties from issuing any local mandates that try to override the executive order. So, no masks in Arizona, period.
> *
> Businesses can still make their own rules however.*
> 
> - Rich


Thx for the AZ news- IMO mask or no mask? Mandated yet it was scoffed by many and others embraced it. The sad truth most people don't wear a proper face mask to prevent the COVID from coming through to their face. You wear the mask believing in it or you don the mask- Now we will have that mid-generation coming unmasked-
To be continued-


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## corelz125

Who wouldn't buy ice cream from that truck? Is the duck wearing a house dress on his Ryobi? Haha I guess that addition is for when the kids move back in with their kids?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


Here is a Good Humor video… it explains the name Good Humor


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Thx- any advice to a woodworking Philistine who does not know the fineness of the green tool?
> - Desert Woodworker


Keep that hemline down… too many weirdos out there… (crap… there goes the *I* before *E* except after *C* again)...

My new advice is, forger that bloody *IB4E*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> delete doubled post ;-( WTF? ;-(
> 
> - * A Man Demanded His Final Paycheck. The Auto Shop Delivered 91,500 Greasy Pennies.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/03/25/business/auto-shop-pennies.html?surface=most-popular&fellback=false&req_id=121349530&algo=bandit-all-surfaces&variant=1_bandit-all-surfaces_daysback_4&imp_id=158465992
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Gotta subscribe to read. Why did they do that to him*?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Try this site-
> https://lenexweb.com/a-man-demanded-his-final-paycheck-the-auto-shop-delivered-91500-greasy-pennies/
> 
> I question if you can legally do this. I remember a story about a guy who tried to pay a city debt with a wheelbarrow full of pennies it was declined…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Thanks, Good example of what FREE-DUMB has become.

*corelz125* JokeKing for a day again! ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My new advice is, forger that bloody *IB4E*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Some people will bitch about anything… Hell he got a free barrow… unless they deducted the cost in which case he's justified to bitch!

Being *Greasy Pennies*, he can grease *91,500* polytickans palms.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


you think he has room for a woodshop ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... oldies drive to their *RSL* (Returned Soldiers League) club for their tipple and *bingo*...
> - LittleBlackDuck


Sorry *wbbn*... It's *RSL* bee four *Bingo*


----------



## pottz

> Who wouldn t buy ice cream from that truck? Is the duck wearing a house dress on his Ryobi? Haha I guess that addition is for when the kids move back in with their kids?
> 
> - corelz125


you think thats sexy you should see him in pumps,rrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Thx- any advice to a woodworking Philistine who does not know the fineness of the green tool?
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Keep that hemline down… too many weirdos out there… (crap… there goes the *I* before *E* except after *C* again)...
> 
> My new advice is, forger that bloody *IB4E*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


RECEIVE- an exception? It was the Philistines who called you out forget them. As for the pic I was impressed with the machine. I sold my Corvettes due to the 6" entry clearance… No more drivel…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/313760#


> Who wouldn t buy ice cream from that truck? Is the duck wearing a house dress on his Ryobi? Haha I guess that addition is for when the kids move back in with their kids?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *you think thats sexy you should see him in pumps,*rrrrrrrrrr!!!
> 
> - pottz


I don't care what the Duck wears I like the contents of his posts… The U.S. just confirmed the new Dr. Rachel Levine as assistant secretary of health.


----------



## pottz

hey you guys want inspiration go check out mads latest project,he's the coolist and most inspirational jock here.if your not familiar with him you need too.the man always makes me smile no matter how bad a day im having.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


Ah, the good ol days. Kids out without their parents. Been so long since I have seen that, I forgot our kids could still do that ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Ah, the good ol days. Kids out without their parents. Been so long since I have seen that, I forgot our kids could still do that ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 the Good Humor went into the grocery stores and yes the good old days…

My favorite-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We have a winner!

https://www.wheeloffortune.com/vannas-dress-madness?utm_source=wof&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=S38_WK28_EOW_25MAR2021&utm_audience=clickedVDM&utm_category=Watch&utm_subcategory=Talent&utm_linkposition=ST1&utm_linkobject=BTN


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> My favorite-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Not for long if those moronic Australians have their way…


----------



## pottz

> We have a winner!
> 
> https://www.wheeloffortune.com/vannas-dress-madness?utm_source=wof&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=S38_WK28_EOW_25MAR2021&utm_audience=clickedVDM&utm_category=Watch&utm_subcategory=Talent&utm_linkposition=ST1&utm_linkobject=BTN
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


vanna whites salary is 10mil a year and she has a net worth of 70 mil.unbelievable.and she just has to turn letters and smile! only in america boys.


----------



## pottz

> My favorite-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Not for long if those moronic Australians have their way…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


get in line behind aunt jamima and mr potato head.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My favorite-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Not for long if those moronic Australians have their way…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


The ice cream bar described in your post does not show the delivery method. Whereas, Good Humor IMO and memories of the delivery…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We have a winner!
> 
> https://www.wheeloffortune.com/vannas-dress-madness?utm_source=wof&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=S38_WK28_EOW_25MAR2021&utm_audience=clickedVDM&utm_category=Watch&utm_subcategory=Talent&utm_linkposition=ST1&utm_linkobject=BTN
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> vanna whites salary is 10mil a year and she has a net worth of 70 mil.unbelievable.and she just has to turn letters and smile! only in america boys.
> 
> - pottz


She doesn't even spin them anymore, just push buttons! I'll push the buttons for 1 million a year


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My favorite-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Not for long if those moronic Australians have their way…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


They shouldn't be allowed to pervert common words, should they?


----------



## pottz

> We have a winner!
> 
> https://www.wheeloffortune.com/vannas-dress-madness?utm_source=wof&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=S38_WK28_EOW_25MAR2021&utm_audience=clickedVDM&utm_category=Watch&utm_subcategory=Talent&utm_linkposition=ST1&utm_linkobject=BTN
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> vanna whites salary is 10mil a year and she has a net worth of 70 mil.unbelievable.and she just has to turn letters and smile! only in america boys.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> She doesn t even spin them anymore, just push buttons! I ll push the buttons for 1 million a year
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


me too except she gets 10.but im not quite as good looking.but ya know that show makes the producers probably many many times that much so hell she and pat deserve a good cut for making tha show what it is today!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## LeeRoyMan




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - LeeRoyMan


Pretty bad ass!! Kinda scary though. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Dire wolf video-

5 Tips To Become The Alpha Dog!
*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We have a winner!
> 
> https://www.wheeloffortune.com/vannas-dress-madness?utm_source=wof&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=S38_WK28_EOW_25MAR2021&utm_audience=clickedVDM&utm_category=Watch&utm_subcategory=Talent&utm_linkposition=ST1&utm_linkobject=BTN
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> vanna whites salary is 10mil a year and she has a net worth of 70 mil.unbelievable.and she just has to turn letters and smile! only in america boys.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> She doesn t even spin them anymore, just push buttons! I ll push the buttons for 1 million a year
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> me too except *she gets 10.but im not quite as good looking.*but ya know that show makes the producers probably many many times that much so hell she and pat deserve a good cut for making tha show what it is today!
> 
> - pottz


I'm not that good-looking either. She gets 10 for looking and 10 million for turning. WE get 1 for looking and 1 for turning ;-))


----------



## corelz125

How long have the 2 of them been on that show for now?


----------



## 987Ron

Coffee on the porch, 69 degrees, 8:14am, slight breeze, slight chance of rain. Put out the hummingbird feeders today. 
Started drawing my plans for one of those chair/step stool for the shop and maybe for the kitchen. dual purpose, as we get older need to sit down more and if we need use a step stool need something to hold on to as well. Falling is a no-no for us old guys and gals. Anyone make one of these.
Ready made plans either seem to ornamental as in Franklins Library Chair or to plywood sheet looking. Probably go with something like this. Comments?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..waiting on the weather to clear off, before I decide on shed work, today…...

Finger gets poked at the Clinic today, to check on the blood thinners. then maybe work on the shed?

Hey…this IS a FRIDAY, is it not?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning to ya…..waiting on the weather to clear off, before I decide on shed work, today…...
> 
> Finger gets poked at the Clinic today, to check on the blood thinners. then maybe work on the shed?
> 
> Hey…this IS a FRIDAY, is it not?
> 
> - bandit571


Yup got paid and sitting around waiting on parts.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> How long have the 2 of them been on that show for now?
> 
> - corelz125


I think they are in their 25th anniversary season. Vanna wasn't the original spinner, but she got there in the early days. When they walked out separately Vanna used to spin around about half the time. Before I was overdosed on Topamax, I could get most of the puzzles before the contestants. Now I lucky to figure them out after they post the answer ;-)) No wonder the nurses nicknamed it Dopamax.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Coffee on the porch, 69 degrees, 8:14am, slight breeze, slight chance of rain. Put out the hummingbird feeders today.
> Started drawing my plans for one of those chair/step stool for the shop and maybe for the kitchen. dual purpose, as we get older need to sit down more and if we need use a step stool need something to hold on to as well. Falling is a no-no for us old guys and gals. Anyone make one of these.
> Ready made plans either seem to ornamental as in Franklins Library Chair or to plywood sheet looking. Probably go with something like this. Comments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


We have had one for about 20 years. They are handy.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Somebody around ATL needs to save this and bring it back to its former glory.
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/d/cartersville-old-band-saw-frame-make/7283690153.html


----------



## 987Ron

> Somebody around ATL needs to save this and bring it back to its former glory.
> https://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tls/d/cartersville-old-band-saw-frame-make/7283690153.html
> 
> - bigblockyeti


At 82 I do not have enough time left to complete such a project. Would be interesting.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * Comments?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


Personally, the ladder is a tool that comes with risks- commercial ladders are besieged with lawsuits… Not to say don't do it but proceed with caution.

As for the design- I don't like the 90 degree hinged step- IMO stair steps should be uniform and double-check for 
uniform spacing.










If you don't have "sky hooks" to hold onto then get a ladder with assist handles.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Deleted for strong language


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Comments?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Personally, the ladder is a tool that comes with risks- commercial ladders are besieged with lawsuits… Not to say don t do it but proceed with caution.
> 
> As for the design- I don t like the 90 degree hinged step- IMO stair steps should be uniform and double-check for
> uniform spacing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don t have "sky hooks" to hold onto then get a ladder with assist handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desert_Woodworker


I definitely would not make and sell those. I was thinking about doing a few wood projects to sell during slow times in the electric business. I ultimately decided t was not worth the risk.


----------



## 987Ron

You all have talked me out of it. I agree with your points. Thanks. Was not going to make them to sell.










Remember one of these in my Mom's kitchen.


----------



## pottz

> - LeeRoyMan


now thats what im talkin about!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You all have talked me out of it. I agree with your points. Thanks. Was not going to make them to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember one of these in my Mom s kitchen.
> 
> - 987Ron


I remember Mom's 2.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron I remember those fold out step stool chair things too.










The "Airstream" food tray upside down as it will lay upside down on top of their little stove just fitting over the Burners. One coat of GF satin on so far. Handle to be added (black) of course


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> You all have talked me out of it. I agree with your points. Thanks. Was not going to make them to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember one of these in my Mom s kitchen.
> 
> - 987Ron


OMG … my aunt had one- I loved it. Thx for bringing up a good memory…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ron I remember those fold out step stool chair things too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Airstream" food tray upside down as it will lay upside down on top of their little stove just fitting over the Burners. One coat of GF satin on so far. Handle to be added (black) of course
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1 quite the project…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ron I remember those fold out step stool chair things too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Airstream" food tray upside down as it will lay upside down on top of their little stove just fitting over the Burners. One coat of GF satin on so far. Handle to be added (black) of course
> 
> - Peteybadboy


AWESOME


----------



## pottz

> Ron I remember those fold out step stool chair things too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Airstream" food tray upside down as it will lay upside down on top of their little stove just fitting over the Burners. One coat of GF satin on so far. Handle to be added (black) of course
> 
> - Peteybadboy


beautiful petey.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- Friday night dinner menu?

54 posts to 2,000

I'll be bringing a food truck in tonight- any special requests?

Finishing up in the shop back soon…*

*Prep coat…*


----------



## corelz125

> - 987Ron


I still have one in my shop but its yellow. Also not in as good shape. Nice looking try Petey well done


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Pottz- Friday night dinner menu?
> 
> 54 posts to 2,000
> 
> I ll be bringing a food truck in tonight- any special requests?
> 
> Finishing up in the shop back soon…*
> 
> *Prep coat…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Been awhile since I had a nice slab of T Bone.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Pottz- Friday night dinner menu?
> 
> 54 posts to 2,000
> 
> I ll be bringing a food truck in tonight- any special requests?
> 
> Finishing up in the shop back soon…*
> 
> *Prep coat…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Been awhile since I had a nice slab of T Bone. *
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Pottz-* I need your help no steak trucks … Gunny wants a T-Bone. Now step up to the plate and help (please)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## 987Ron

Shrimp, with some red sauce to dip in. Dirty Rice anything else that fits.

Started a couple of boomerangs for the kids in the neighborhood. Made some before, golf course is a great place to toss them. Would post when done but it might be considered improper….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Cat joke
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 and +1 on the other one …I am scrambling to get you a T-Bone No steak food truck - shout out to Pottz and asked for help- No Reply :.(

If you want I can startup that grill that Pottz built for you? The problem is the key that he gave me doesn't fit…










Ps References- former stand-in chef at the infamous "Corelz Bar and Grill"


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- Friday night dinner menu?
> 
> 54 posts to 2,000
> 
> I ll be bringing a food truck in tonight- any special requests?
> 
> Finishing up in the shop back soon…*
> 
> *Prep coat…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Been awhile since I had a nice slab of T Bone. *
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *Pottz-* I need your help no steak trucks … Gunny wants a T-Bone. Now step up to the plate and help (please)
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


not a problem you forget the grill and smoke area,ill run to the butcher and get some nice 2"thick prime ribeyes,we can cook our own meat ya know.and ill stop and get some good premium whiskey and scotch.maybe a nice cabernet too.get the grills fired up will im gone dw.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Shrimp, with some red sauce to dip in. Dirty Rice anything else that fits.
> 
> Started a couple of boomerangs for the kids in the neighborhood. Made some before, golf course is a great place to toss them. * Would post when done but it might be considered improper….*
> 
> - 987Ron


Your menu +1

" Would post when done but it might be considered improper…." because it could be used as a weapon? Sounds like a great lesson plan for a physics H/S. Teach it as aerodynamics- besides they think to create weapons-

I recall as a child going to the park and try it out-but that darn thing never came back like in the movies. How about you? I was thinking about you- sending a boomerang out to one of them yahoo's with loud music on their golf cart.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Been awhile since I had a nice slab of T Bone. *
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *Pottz-* I need your help no steak trucks … Gunny wants a T-Bone. Now step up to the plate and help (please)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> not a problem you forget the grill and smoke area,ill run to the butcher and get some nice 2"thick prime ribeyes,we can cook our own meat ya know.and ill stop and get some good premium whiskey and scotch.maybe a nice cabernet too.g*et the grills fired up will im gone dw.*
> 
> - pottz


Copy, this should be like the at Corelz's Bar and Grill- You and me brother… I'll have the grill ready for you… To cover our bases Gunny requested a "T-Bone"


----------



## 987Ron

> " Would post when done but it might be considered improper…." because it could be used as a weapon? Sounds like a great lesson plan for a physics H/S. Teach it as aerodynamics- besides they think to create weapons-
> 
> I recall as a child going to the park and try it out-but that darn thing never came back like in the movies. How about you? I was thinking about you- sending a boomerang out to one of them yahoo s with loud music on their golf cart.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Have a cheap wooden one (Australian made) that works pretty good. Some of the so called better ones take a lot of practice and finesse that I am not wiling to devote. Getting one to return is one thing, return close enough to catch it is again practice, catching it on the return is something else….bruised knuckles, etc.

Pretty easy to make. I used some baltic birch ply 1/4".


----------



## pottz

> *Been awhile since I had a nice slab of T Bone. *
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *Pottz-* I need your help no steak trucks … Gunny wants a T-Bone. Now step up to the plate and help (please)
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> not a problem you forget the grill and smoke area,ill run to the butcher and get some nice 2"thick prime ribeyes,we can cook our own meat ya know.and ill stop and get some good premium whiskey and scotch.maybe a nice cabernet too.g*et the grills fired up will im gone dw.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Copy, this should be like the at Corelz s Bar and Grill- You and me brother… I ll have the grill ready for you… To cover our bases Gunny requested a "T-Bone"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


i didn't forget, got t-bones and ribeyes and a "round steak" for the duck!


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- Friday night dinner menu?
> 
> 54 posts to 2,000
> 
> I ll be bringing a food truck in tonight- any special requests?
> 
> Finishing up in the shop back soon…*
> 
> *Prep coat…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


so explain to me what these are and what do you do with them ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Deleted for strong language
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> So where s the strong language?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Glad you asked- The name of the youtube video is *m o d e r n i t y 5* Totally 21st century modern and it does an excellent job showing recent society- halfway through "language not meeting the standards G".

I think that you and Brian would enjoy this or others who have an open mind- you don't have to like it- but this is the stuff that they watch.

As for strong language the only word that offends me-
*
Thou shalt not take the name of the Lord thy God in vain"*

Duck you may know better than me it is how we use our word.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Pottz- Friday night dinner menu?
> 
> 54 posts to 2,000
> 
> I ll be bringing a food truck in tonight- any special requests?
> 
> Finishing up in the shop back soon…*
> 
> *Prep coat…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> so explain to me what these are and what do you do with them ?
> 
> - pottz


Pocket Angels- Thx for asking but it is a beautiful story that I'll post later-


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> As for strong language the only word that offends me-
> *
> Thou shalt not take the name of the Lord thy God in vain"*
> 
> Duck you may know better than me it is how we use our word.
> - Desert_Woodworker


I only take alcohol in my *vein*!


----------



## pottz

> As for strong language the only word that offends me-
> *
> Thou shalt not take the name of the Lord thy God in vain"*
> 
> Duck you may know better than me it is how we use our word.
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I only take alcohol in my *vein*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


so duckie how do you want your round steak cooked ? i got a cask of your fav vino to go with it.


----------



## pottz

dw speakin of brian i havn't seen him in awhile ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> As for strong language the only word that offends me-
> *
> Thou shalt not take the name of the Lord thy God in vain"*
> 
> Duck you may know better than me it is how we use our word.
> - Desert_Woodworker
> *
> I only take alcohol in my *vein*!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*The Negative Effects of Alcohol on Your Vein Health-*
https://www.veinclinics.com/blog/negative-effects-alcohol-has-vein-health/










I always say it was because of the sun


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> dw speakin of brian i havn t seen him in awhile ?
> 
> - pottz


That is why I mentioned his name-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- we haven't heard from you.










Pottz do you remember when young Brian joined our group… You used to nip him like a pappa beagle- as the older pup, I followed your lead I took a few nips. Recall his wife left for Egypt, just saying…

I miss waking to see his morning posts…


----------



## pottz

> As for strong language the only word that offends me-
> *
> Thou shalt not take the name of the Lord thy God in vain"*
> 
> Duck you may know better than me it is how we use our word.
> - DesertWoodworker
> *
> I only take alcohol in my *vein*!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *The Negative Effects of Alcohol on Your Vein Health-*
> https://www.veinclinics.com/blog/negative-effects-alcohol-has-vein-health/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always say it was because of the sun
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


dw it's friday and were talkin about having steaks and whiskey and you post this,really man.im the poster child for bad eating habits and a sedentary life style,well the duck and i share that,he represents aus.


----------



## pottz

> Brian- we haven t heard from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz do you remember when young Brian joined our group… You used to nip him like a pappa beagle- as the older pup, I followed your lead I took a few nips. Recall his wife left for Egypt, just saying…
> 
> I miss waking to see his morning posts…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah no "brian in the morning" show!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Brian- we haven t heard from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz do you remember when young Brian joined our group… You used to nip him like a pappa beagle- as the older pup, I followed your lead I took a few nips. Recall his wife left for Egypt, just saying…
> 
> I miss waking to see his morning posts…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *yeah no "brian in the morning" show!*
> 
> - pottz


I rarely LOL +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Finished in the shop- second coat…










They are referred to as "Pocket Angels"- I take one with me every day and while engaging with some people and if I get the feeling (spiritual) that they may want an angel. I ask do you believe in angels. I am surprised by the hundreds that been given and what a blessing that this little/big brings- people are hurting…

I do not give to organized religion- My mission is the Pocket Angel- What people don't realize is that each pocket angel costs me around $25 to create. There is a lot of handwork and Pewter metal coatings.

Over the years, for each $25 pocket angel given- unlimited satisfaction on what joy that they express to me…


----------



## pottz

> Finished in the shop- second coat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are referred to as "Pocket Angels"- I take one with me every day and while engaging with some people and if I get the feeling (spiritual) that they may want an angel. I ask do you believe in angels. I am surprised by the hundreds that been given and what a blessing that this little/big brings- people are hurting…
> 
> I do not give to organized religion- My mission is the Pocket Angel- What people don t realize is that each pocket angel costs me around $25 to create. There is a lot of handwork and Pewter metal coatings.
> 
> Over the years, for each $25 pocket angel given- unlimited satisfaction on what joy that they express to me…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


that is totally cool dw,i myself dont believe in organized religion,too much about money,just look at all the multi millionaire preachers in the world.i commend you for doing this.do they really cost that much,anyway to lower your cost? i believe that giving gives more to you than the recipient.keep up the good work my friend.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> They are referred to as "Pocket Angels"- I take one with me every day and while engaging with some people and if I get the feeling (spiritual) that they may want an angel. I ask do you believe in angels. I am surprised by the hundreds that been given and what a blessing that this little/big brings- people are hurting…
> 
> I do not give to organized religion- My mission is the Pocket Angel- What people don t realize is that each pocket angel costs me around $25 to create. There is a lot of handwork and Pewter metal coatings.
> 
> Over the years, for each $25 pocket angel given- unlimited satisfaction on what joy that they express to me…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


EXCELLENT


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

As for Angels, I believe that one day I will arrive at Heaven's Gates and St Peter will greet me, then take me over to a bunch of severely crippled Guardian Angels that would like a few words with me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Finished in the shop- second coat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> that is totally cool dw,i myself dont believe in organized religion,too much about money,just look at all the multi millionaire preachers in the world.i commend you for doing this.*do they really cost that much,anyway to lower your cost? i* believe that giving gives more to you than the recipient.keep up the good work my friend.
> 
> - pottz


Your could injection mold them- but they would all be uniform clones and the touch from plastic compared to the Medex material and pewter coating would not feel the same. My process is I designed it. CNC cuts a rounded shape. CNC machine time $60 per hour- CAD time- $24 per hour

Then each one is hand-shaped, by my Ryobi sander to look like a rock-shaped stone- the outcome is - like us we look similar but we have different looks. Pewter metal coating$ and application time…

Thanks for asking-



> As for Angels, I believe that one day I will arrive at Heaven s Gates and St Peter will greet me, then take me over to a bunch of severely crippled Guardian Angels that would like a few words with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 I remember that pic well- it is good to give thanks….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny now for the bad news- I left Pottz alone in the kitchen and when I came back the Dire wolf and Beagle got his meat… and now the shop cats are cleaning up…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny now for the bad news- I left Pottz alone in the kitchen and when I came back the Dire wolf and Beagle got his meat… and now the shop cats are cleaning up…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We have a fully stocked Deep Freezer, plenty of meat and chicken, shrimp and such.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gunny now for the bad news- I left Pottz alone in the kitchen and when I came back the Dire wolf and Beagle got his meat… and now the shop cats are cleaning up…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> We have a fully stocked Deep Freezer, plenty of meat and chicken, shrimp and such.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I hope some Hot Pockets


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

got another tray assembled and into the finishing room for 1st coat of blue paint. One last hold out to be manufactured. Now I am down to the last tray 10 3/4 inches wide by 5 3/16th's inch. Will work on how I am going to get the last of the tools into that small space


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Have to bring home one section of my work toolbox plate. Bought new sockets, 8 of which require drill holes so they fit. Still have to cut them down 1/8 inch as they are a tad too tall. Rush project to get the paint done by Monday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Guys we are in our second year of COVID- the relaxed mask mandates now they say the next wave… I love history and social trends. I came across this article that describes the 1919 Epidemic and behaviors- check it out and do you see any comparisons…

*People gave up on flu pandemic measures a century ago when they tired of them - and paid a price*

https://www.chron.com/news/article/Signs-of-life-amid-signs-of-concern-in-the-second-16052735.php


----------



## corelz125

You don't wanna leave any meat around the dire wolf and leave him alone for 5 mins. Its been a few days since the last time Brian was in here.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> You don t wanna leave any meat around the dire wolf and leave him alone for 5 mins. Its been a few days since the last time Brian was in here.
> 
> - corelz125


I'll assemble a team.


----------



## pottz

> Gunny now for the bad news- I left Pottz alone in the kitchen and when I came back the Dire wolf and Beagle got his meat… and now the shop cats are cleaning up…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


damn dw that was prime beef man,you know what that costs.


----------



## pottz

> Gunny now for the bad news- I left Pottz alone in the kitchen and when I came back the Dire wolf and Beagle got his meat… and now the shop cats are cleaning up…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> We have a fully stocked Deep Freezer, plenty of meat and chicken, shrimp and such.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I hope some Hot Pockets
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


(eyes rolling face grimacing) !!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> You don t wanna leave any meat around the dire wolf and leave him alone for 5 mins. Its been a few days since the last time Brian was in here.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I ll assemble a team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I hope that "team" is for Brian and not the Dire wolf; that Beagle can sometimes get the Dire wolf blamed…


----------



## pottz

> You don t wanna leave any meat around the dire wolf and leave him alone for 5 mins. Its been a few days since the last time Brian was in here.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah same with the beagle we were out on the patio having burgers one time,left for 1 minute and swmbo's meat patty was gone clean,left the lettuce and tomato though!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gunny now for the bad news- I left Pottz alone in the kitchen and when I came back the Dire wolf and Beagle got his meat… and now the shop cats are cleaning up…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> We have a fully stocked Deep Freezer, plenty of meat and chicken, shrimp and such.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I hope some Hot Pockets
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> (eyes rolling face grimacing) !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


You left the gates open!!!


----------



## pottz

hey gunny i did make one more stop on the way back and picked up some cigars for ya,enjoy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Congrats DW, 2000th post. NICE!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hey gunny i did make one more stop on the way back and picked up some cigars for ya,enjoy.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> Congrats DW, 2000th post. NICE!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ha!!! i didn't even notice,congrats boys,but will we make it to a new high total? only the cricket knows-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> You don t wanna leave any meat around the dire wolf and leave him alone for 5 mins. Its been a few days since the last time Brian was in here.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah same with the beagle we were out on the patio having burgers one time,left for 1 minute and swmbo s meat patty was gone clean,left the lettuce and tomato though!
> 
> - pottz


Yet we love our animals- right

My best story, after a BBQ we had 6 medallions of tenderloin left over- gone Jack Russell circa 1997- loved that dog.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Congrats DW, 2000th post. NICE!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I was only concerned that the dogs were not to be blamed… You guys are great










Top Max


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Congrats DW, 2000th post. NICE!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> ha!!! i didn t even notice,congrats boys,but will we make it to a new high total? only the cricket knows-lol.
> 
> - pottz


BS the 2,000 post was about you leaving the gate open- all is good Gunny had some Hot Pockets and on we go- you guys are the best…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Dogs are the smartest animals on earth


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Top Max is back


----------



## pottz

where's everyone at, so the dogs ate the steaks, as the marines would say,SITFU, lets get the party going! gunny take it away.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Anyone know of a small Laser set up that works well?


----------



## RichT

> Anyone know of a small Laser set up that works well?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


For simple stuff any of the cheapo 3 watt units on eBay will do fine. It's slow. To do the roughly 3 by 3 inch area it's limited to takes 25 minutes or more.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Anyone know of a small Laser set up that works well?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> For simple stuff any of the cheapo 3 watt units on eBay will do fine. It s slow. To do the roughly 3 by 3 inch area it s limited to takes 25 minutes or more.
> 
> - Rich


How about slightly bigger? Brand name in particular or will I be making the proverbial $1000 jump in price?


----------



## pottz

> Anyone know of a small Laser set up that works well?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


talk to the duck he's big into lazers.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Not trying to melt the neighbors car or anything. LOL

https://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-10W-DIY-Desktop-CNC-Engraver-Metal-Laser-Cutter-Engraving-Carving-Machine/293892232109?hash=item446d5793ad:g:18gAAOSw765f1Fd3


----------



## pottz

> Not trying to melt the neighbors car or anything. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


you dont have my neighbors-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Not trying to melt the neighbors car or anything. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> you dont have my neighbors-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Mine are rather tame, plus the rumors the neighbors that know me start / keep going are a excellent deterrent.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Learning the software and the time it will take to learn… and the machine $5,000 + if you want a decent customer supported machine… Now to turn your dream into reality $$$ and time… I don't know of any plug-and-play machines. You may want to consider a 3d printer…


----------



## pottz

> Not trying to melt the neighbors car or anything. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> you dont have my neighbors-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Mine are rather tame, plus the rumors the neighbors that know me start / keep going are a excellent deterrent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


had a vietnamese guy across the street would park his ******************** can car in front of my house and leave it for a week,so one night with a little help from seagrams seven i used my awl and let some air out of his back tire.next day for street sweeping he moves it with a flat across the street.next week he parks in front of my house again with still a flat.so i go out at night a punch his front tire flat.next day he moves it again with two flats.next week he comes home and drives away with two flats on the passenger side-lol.an hour later he comes home with tires fixed.he didn't park in front of my house again-lol.i can be a real [email protected]#k if you you push the wrong buttons-lol.


----------



## RichT

> Not trying to melt the neighbors car or anything. LOL
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-10W-DIY-Desktop-CNC-Engraver-Metal-Laser-Cutter-Engraving-Carving-Machine/293892232109?hash=item446d5793ad:g:18gAAOSw765f1Fd3
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Wow, they've upped the wattage for the same price. Nice. I hadn't looked at them since I bought mine a couple of years ago for close to same price.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> had a vietnamese guy across the street would park his ******************** can car in front of my house and leave it for a week,so one night with a little help from seagrams seven i used my awl and let some air out of his back tire.next day for street sweeping he moves it with a flat across the street.next week he parks in front of my house again with still a flat.so i go out at night a punch his front tire flat.next day he moves it again with two flats.next week he comes home and drives away with two flats on the passenger side-lol.an hour later he comes home with tires fixed.he didn t park in front of my house again-lol.i can be a real [email protected]#k if you you push the wrong buttons-lol.
> 
> - pottz


No need to move a vehicle across the street if it ain't there right???

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Not trying to melt the neighbors car or anything. LOL
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-10W-DIY-Desktop-CNC-Engraver-Metal-Laser-Cutter-Engraving-Carving-Machine/293892232109?hash=item446d5793ad:g:18gAAOSw765f1Fd3
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Wow, they ve upped the wattage for the same price. Nice. I hadn t looked at them since I bought mine a couple of years ago for close to same price.
> 
> - Rich


Small one but something to tinker with for a bit. Small enough I can make it work somewhere. LOL

I need to win the lottery.


----------



## RichT

> Small one but something to tinker with for a bit. Small enough I can make it work somewhere. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


It looks like a good choice. The 10 watt laser will get things done quicker, and the larger frame will let you do more area. A unit like that can still be set on top of the work so you can etch on any size surface.


----------



## pottz

> had a vietnamese guy across the street would park his ******************** can car in front of my house and leave it for a week,so one night with a little help from seagrams seven i used my awl and let some air out of his back tire.next day for street sweeping he moves it with a flat across the street.next week he parks in front of my house again with still a flat.so i go out at night a punch his front tire flat.next day he moves it again with two flats.next week he comes home and drives away with two flats on the passenger side-lol.an hour later he comes home with tires fixed.he didn t park in front of my house again-lol.i can be a real [email protected]#k if you you push the wrong buttons-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No need to move a vehicle across the street if it ain t there right???
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


it was more about swmbo getting ticked off,when your lady is not happy ya gotta fix it,right gunny?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> it was more about swmbo getting ticked off,when your lady is not happy ya gotta fix it,right gunny?
> 
> - pottz


Exactly, for problems like that life offers:


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Small one but something to tinker with for a bit. Small enough I can make it work somewhere. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> It looks like a good choice. The 10 watt laser will get things done quicker, and the larger frame will let you do more area. A unit like that can still be set on top of the work so you can etch on any size surface.
> 
> - Rich


Have some side work to do this weekend. Little slushy to work with not assigned to budget.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> +1 Top Max is back
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm a litttle too busy to be on full time.

Out of hot pockets, did tricky chicken and chow mien


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*pottz* If you use this your won't be a criminal ;-)

https://www.repairshopresources.com/valve-tools-tools-and-accessories-four-way-valve-tool-17-604-vh608


----------



## bandit571

Gets to the point some days around here…..that I just have to go the "Walk About" route, for a day…by myself….

Only that could cheer me up….climb a staircase, turn to the left…









Walk towards that corner of the room…do a "RIGHT…FACE!"....









Walk around this table…


















Then…go to another store…and see this table…









7 stores today, including a Restore Store…..attitude improved a bit….


----------



## pottz

> *pottz* If you use this your won t be a criminal ;-)
> 
> https://www.repairshopresources.com/valve-tools-tools-and-accessories-four-way-valve-tool-17-604-vh608
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


never even gave it a second thought bob-lol.i guess im a "bad boy". or im just at that point in life where i wont take anyones s%$t anymore. you know what im talkin about!!!we can go out quietly or we can go out with a bang!!!! lets go with a "big" bang bob!


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW nice story on the pocket Angles.

Think I will work in the shop today.

Nice full moon this morning.

Have a great day all.


----------



## 987Ron

> You don t wanna leave any meat around the dire wolf and leave him alone for 5 mins. Its been a few days since the last time Brian was in here.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah same with the beagle we were out on the patio having burgers one time,left for 1 minute and swmbo s meat patty was gone clean,left the lettuce and tomato though!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yet we love our animals- right
> 
> My best story, after a BBQ we had 6 medallions of tenderloin left over- gone Jack Russell circa 1997- loved that dog.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Dogs know meat. Dogs now what they like to eat. 
We had an English Bulldog many years ago. Often added bits of left over table meat to his kibble. Added some stew on top of the kibble once, the stew had 3 peas in it. Old Nelson with the flappy gowls and all ate the entire bowl full of food except for the 3 shiny peas left in the bottom. Every time we had peas we would place 3 in his kibble, they were always left. Dogs are great.


----------



## 987Ron

> Finished in the shop- second coat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are referred to as "Pocket Angels"- I take one with me every day and while engaging with some people and if I get the feeling (spiritual) that they may want an angel. I ask do you believe in angels. I am surprised by the hundreds that been given and what a blessing that this little/big brings- people are hurting…
> 
> I do not give to organized religion- My mission is the Pocket Angel- What people don t realize is that each pocket angel costs me around $25 to create. There is a lot of handwork and Pewter metal coatings.
> 
> Over the years, for each $25 pocket angel given- unlimited satisfaction on what joy that they express to me…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Wonderful, the things we do show what we are. Respect and admiration from here.

I too do not participate in Organized Religion. It is not the religion that is the problem for me but the organizers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Dogs know meat. Dogs now what they like to eat.
> We had an English Bulldog many years ago. Often added bits of left over table meat to his kibble. Added some stew on top of the kibble once, the stew had 3 peas in it. Old Nelson with the flappy gowls and all ate the entire bowl full of food except for the 3 shiny peas left in the bottom. * Every time we had peas we would place 3 in his kibble, they were always left. Dogs are great.*
> 
> - 987Ron


+1


----------



## corelz125

DW can you make dog biscuits that shape? The dire wolf would love them. Funny stories the beagle left the lettuce and tomato and the bulldog manages to sift past the peas. The dire wolf like vegetables raw asparagus is one of his favorites. Was a busy night in here last night.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- Yes I can make a reverse mold, sounds like a great idea. I'll work on it.

If you thought last night was good- wait until today- Sat. night with a full moon…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Corelz- Yes I can make a reverse mold, sounds like a great idea. I ll work on it.
> 
> If you thought last night was good- wait until today- Sat. night with a full moon…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Already started. Boss brought this in for me to fix.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Corelz- Yes I can make a reverse mold, sounds like a great idea. I ll work on it.
> 
> If you thought last night was good- wait until today- Sat. night with a full moon…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Already started. Boss brought this in for me to fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 An important household tool- I have 2 inside and 3 shop vacs and a big dust collector with a backup. I would be interested in what is wrong with it and how do you fix it. Gunny's Garage does it all…


----------



## pottz

> *pottz* If you use this your won t be a criminal ;-)
> 
> https://www.repairshopresources.com/valve-tools-tools-and-accessories-four-way-valve-tool-17-604-vh608
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ha ha i need to get one of those.hey your only a criminal if you get caught.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bottle opener or…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bottle opener or…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


What they need is enlightenment.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny +1 Always have a mag light around for showing people the light.

I wonder if Moke carried one?


----------



## 987Ron

My choice of defense is my phone, neighbors are retired sheriff, retired US Marshal, active Sheriff's Lt. and a few deer hunters. Bubba's in the south tend to look out for neighbors.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good day so far- some good morning reads here.

I got a call from a friend to cut up some stock from the panel saw. 23yrs ago I purchased this saw and got a lot of use. I am very limited on wrangling a 4×8 sheet don't use it very often but it is a fantastic piece of equipment.










I know a lot of people use Trac saws and yes they are good as well. Regardless of what type of saw that you have it is also about the saw blade. I use a Forrest blade-










8" blade for my panel saw

12" blade for the chop saw

7.25" circular saw- which I used years ago on my homemade Trac saw

What I love about the blades - smooth cuts on Melamine and Veneer plywood.

Off to lunch with my friend, later


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bottle opener or…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*DW* Where did you find that compact bottle opener?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Bottle opener or…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *DW* Where did you find that compact bottle opener?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


http://www.kearms.com/titanium-goblin










I did some bartering a few years ago some CNC work for one of these.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Too bad it is sold by an arms dealer instead of a household products company ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Too bad it is sold by an arms dealer instead of a household products company ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I go to the leg doctor myself.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A few years ago we had a member of the low-life community at our front door about 10 PM hold a 4 D cell flashlight over his shoulder questioning if anyone was home or not. The lights were on timers and the car in the driveway was moved by our daughter and the windows were kept clean of settling dust. The guy was talking about anyone being home, probably to a lookout nearby on a cell in his pocket. With that 4 D cell flashlight over his shoulder, 00 buck would probably be the best way to answer the door.


----------



## 987Ron

Stranger at the door at night, big dog or two barking works and no contact.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron,

I had a wild cat, that I was able to have come in the house and sit w me. (that took some work), I would give him left over food, he never ate the peas. That cat could hunt!

DW a track saw will do a great job of breaking down a 4×8 sheet.

Any of you guys have a Delta 50-850 dust collector? I want to replace the bag with a 1 or 2 micron canister. I think Wynn Dust Collection products has a work around. I plan to call them next week. I have read the forums on it here, but way too much workaround is being done. I am hoping for a better solution.


----------



## bandit571

Too much Cardio, today,,,had to stop after 4 hours…









4 walls are now assembled, will try to do the roof tomorrow…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Too much Cardio, today,,,had to stop after 4 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 walls are now assembled, will try to do the roof tomorrow…
> 
> - bandit571


What ties it down to the ground??


----------



## pottz

just got back from cvs,got my first shot back in 4 weeks for the second.no side effects so far!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Stranger at the door at night, big dog or two barking works and no contact.
> 
> - 987Ron


We had dogs that I credit with a save on the house, a save on my son's new Mustang, lots of partial saves on my work truck. 3 500 watt quartz lights providing instant daylight, an electric fencer on the back door with the alarm blaring, and a clock radio on full blast to make sure I heard it assisted the Nightwatch-dogs on duty.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Too much Cardio, today,,,had to stop after 4 hours…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 walls are now assembled, will try to do the roof tomorrow…
> 
> - bandit571


Looking good for half a day. They kicked me out of the blood bank this week because of cardio. Missing too many beats for them ;-)) Spooky when I first discovered it 20 years ago. Normal, lots of people skip beats. One time when the Dr changed my BP dose I notice my pulse dropped to 30. I went back to the old dose and told her it is nice to have low BP, but stopping my heart to get there makes it a moot point ;-))

I did half days the last year I worked due to hip vs ladder issues ;-) I would have retired a year early but the worldwide outfit that bought out the company I subcontracted to did not pay an invoice until it was at least a year old. That would have really screwed up my taxes. They got PO'd when I asked for the info to file a labor and material lien on the Lazy B ;-)) They said we might not be able to use you anymore if you threaten to file liens against our customers. I told him I probably figured that out before I did it and asked what made them think I would do any more work for you? All they had to do was change the name and bankrupt the company to get out of paying all the year-old invoices. They did change the name but eventually paid.

I kind of wonder how they keep from burning up a lot of their electronics now. The bigwigs out of Chicago were reviewing the subcontractor list. They said they didn't need that little company. One of the local managers said I was the only sub on the list he could trust to not burn up a lot of their electronics ;-)) One job they wanted me to do but I couldn't bond had a scab outfit that called the engineer telling him they put 120 volts on the low voltage wiring. He told them he would be out after lunch to assess the damages. When he got back from lunch he got another call saying the same thing. He told them he had already received the info and was about to come to the job site. The caller said, "We did it again." ;-)) ;-)) Another outfit wired a part wrong and burned up hundreds of them in an Amgen high-tech lab ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> just got back from cvs,got my first shot back in 4 weeks for the second.no side effects so far!
> 
> - pottz


hip hip hooray, happy shot day! You'll be fine pottz.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

2000 posted at 03-26-2021 06:33 PM. Looking like it will take more than 24 hours to make it to 2100


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- I find your post interesting and well written. Another thing that I like here is that we share hardships, and are not belittled for them. Yet we don't stay on one subject but we move on and if needed we go to something else.

For example, Pottz's jab and seems fine. As a jester of friendship, he can pick the food truck tonight.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 2000 posted at 03-26-2021 06:33 PM. Looking like it will take more than 24 hours to make it to 2100
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


This site is like fishing, you never know when the fish will bite.

Missing_

Brian
Moke
Burly Bob

I hope you guys are OK and should others want add a name.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- I find your post interesting and well written. Another thing that I like here is that we share hardships, and are not belittled for them. Yet we don t stay on one subject but we move on and if needed we go to something else.
> 
> For example, Pottz s jab and seems fine. As a jester of friendship, he can pick the food truck tonight.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks *DW* Someday I might edit them into a book. My dad wrote a couple of books for the grandkids From Diapers to Retirement and another.

Pottz better hurry, I'm getting hungry

Moke is probably workin on his shop.

BBob is probably workin in his shop,

Brian is probably welcoming his bride back home

I'm full of BS because I'm resting in the dark in migraine prevention mode ;-((


----------



## pottz

> just got back from cvs,got my first shot back in 4 weeks for the second.no side effects so far!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> hip hip hooray, happy shot day! You ll be fine pottz.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah i wasn't worried ive never had a reaction to any vaccine or medication.


----------



## pottz

> Top Max- I find your post interesting and well written. Another thing that I like here is that we share hardships, and are not belittled for them. Yet we don t stay on one subject but we move on and if needed we go to something else.
> 
> For example, Pottz s jab and seems fine. As a jester of friendship, he can pick the food truck tonight.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im in the mood for something spicy,how about mexican dw.get us a good taco truck.i wish moke was here to fire up his marg machine? it's funny how in tune with each other we are,when someone doesn't chime in in a certain time period everyone gets concerned.shows our strong community,yet we dont push newcomers away like some un named threads tend too.


----------



## 987Ron

> Thanks *DW* Someday I might edit them into a book. My dad wrote a couple of books for the grandkids From Diapers to Retirement and another.
> 
> I m full of BS because I m resting in the dark in migraine prevention mode ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Us, the older generation, probably all should write a book for our kids, grandkids and future kin. Being able and taking the time might deter some of us. With the modern wokeness I wonder what some of my childhood would now seem abusive, or some other horrible affront to the would.

Some of the things parents and grandparents said in the 40s and 50s today could be judged as wrong.

"You kids go outside and blow the stink off" How would that be interpretated. 
"You cannot go out and play until your homework and chores are done" 
The paddle, oh my…..


----------



## bandit571

Got back from the ER…..had gotten too dehydrated working outside, today…..BP is back up to "normal"....will get the water bottles for tomorrow's work sessions…


----------



## pottz

> Got back from the ER…..had gotten too dehydrated working outside, today…..BP is back up to "normal"....will get the water bottles for tomorrow s work sessions…
> 
> - bandit571


go easy bandit ya gotta take care of yourself and not over do it.water is essential.


----------



## pottz

gettin hungary dw whats the eta on that taco truck?


----------



## 987Ron

> Got back from the ER…..had gotten too dehydrated working outside, today…..BP is back up to "normal"....will get the water bottles for tomorrow s work sessions…
> 
> - bandit571


Hat and a wet rag around the neck might help Take two days instead of one. As above take care of yourself. 
Summer and heat are here or almost, take care.


----------



## pottz

ahhh summer,tomorrow is gonna be a tease of it here,supposed to be low 80's then dip a bit then up to low80's again mid week then back down to upper 60's for the weeknd.typical socal weather.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Got back from the ER…..had gotten too dehydrated working outside, today…..BP is back up to "normal"....will get the water bottles for tomorrow s work sessions…
> 
> - bandit571


Take care of yourself man… Drink more water!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been out in shop last few hours. Attention to the details makes a project great, but eats TIME! Believe I have manufactured the last piece. Now all the pieces are working through the finishing room.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


thats so true in a funny way gunny.


----------



## pottz

well i dont know where dw and his taco truck are,i hope it's not like last night when he let the dogs eat our steaks ?


----------



## moke

> Gunny +1 Always have a mag light around for showing people the light.
> 
> I wonder if Moke carried one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW--Maglights are an awesome "tool".....but suck at providing light. I had about three lights I regularly used….
Kel -lights are the most popular. They approach the weight and strength of a mag light, and are a whole lot brighter. 511 made rechargeable that use a capacitor and charge to full strength in 90 seconds. All our cars had both in car chargers and a bank charger in the locker room. Now when I started in "Olden days" I was issued a 7 D cell flashlight…...it was ridiculous…..I looked like I was carrying a ball bat. We also carried saps…..in about 86 they said no more saps and gave us t-handle nightsticks. The guy that patented it worked as Park ranger here in the County. Those took practice but were the most devastating stick I ever carried. When I retired we carried an ASP…collapsible baton…..may as well have been a small metal baseball bat, and tasers. Our defensive tatics instructor was always up for showing us new techniques and was so Senior in his Karate style he only moved up a belt because of age. He would occasionally hurt one of us because he was over zealous. He only believed in let us do something to someone else after having it done to us. When we were tased he attached leads….one to the shoulder and one to the ankle…..this magnified the effect on us….I had a disc that was herniated, but unknown to me. When I was tased it burst a vertebrae, I spent 7 days in the nuero ward of our University Hospital. See a taser will not hurt u, it will exaggerate any ortho issue you have. All this BS about it made me wet my pants or soil my pants is just not true. It actually has the opposite effect…..
The bottom line is when you are in and particularly if you are losing a tussle, you use anything or everything you can to survive. I got suspended once for hitting a fellow with my Walkie Talkie and ruining it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


I gave my ex-wife a real simple $ Household Budget " one valentines day - divorced a few years later.

Now all of us experience a loss sad… Not to be crass, I like stories of people solve their problems.

Karen: Blah, Blah … describing the problem- rambling on…

DW: Yes Karen what is the solution?

Works every time- They either want to talk to you on the solution or stay in the quagmire.


----------



## pottz

mike glad you made it buddy,tacos coming,i think? hey fire up your marg machine let's get the party going!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well i dont know where dw and his taco truck are,i hope it s not like last night when he let the dogs eat our steaks ?
> 
> - pottz


Shall I even answer this when Moke is posted below-your next…


----------



## moke

Margs made with Patron comin! Just got back from dining out with our friends. 29 years today with the wife!!! She is a remarkable woman. When we just started out, I was working at my business 6 days a week and 5 nights a week in a patrol car…she never complained…I think I'll stay around a while!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gunny +1 Always have a mag light around for showing people the light.
> 
> I wonder if Moke carried one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> DW--Maglights are an awesome "tool".....but suck at providing light. I had about three lights I regularly used….
> Kel -lights are the most popular. They approach the weight and strength of a mag light, and are a whole lot brighter. 511 made rechargeable that use a capacitor and charge to full strength in 90 seconds. All our cars had both in car chargers and a bank charger in the locker room. Now when I started in "Olden days" I was issued a 7 D cell flashlight…...it was ridiculous…..I looked like I was carrying a ball bat. * We also carried saps…..in about 86 they said no more saps and gave us t-handle nightsticks.* The guy that patented it worked as Park ranger here in the County. Those took practice but were the most devastating stick I ever carried. When I retired we carried an ASP…collapsible baton…..may as well have been a small metal baseball bat, and tasers. Our defensive tatics instructor was always up for showing us new techniques and was so Senior in his Karate style he only moved up a belt because of age. He would occasionally hurt one of us because he was over zealous. He only believed in let us do something to someone else after having it done to us. * When we were tased he attached leads….one to the shoulder and one to the ankle…..this magnified the effect on us….I had a disc that was herniated, but unknown to me. When I was tased it burst a vertebrae, I spent 7 days in the nuero ward of our University Hospital. See a taser will not hurt u, it will exaggerate any ortho issue you have. All this BS about it made me wet my pants or soil my pants is just not true. It actually has the opposite effect…..*
> The bottom line is when you are in and particularly if you are losing a tussle, you use anything or everything you can to survive. I got suspended once for hitting a fellow with my Walkie Talkie and ruining it.
> 
> - moke


+1 'll get back in a few Pottz wants the taco truck and your Mmachine…back soon.


----------



## pottz

> Margs made with Patron comin! Just got back from dining out with our friends. 29 years today with the wife!!! She is a remarkable woman. When we just started out, I was working at my business 6 days a week and 5 nights a week in a patrol car…she never complained…I think I ll stay around a while!
> 
> - moke


my man! hell after a few margs we may not even care if the taco truck shows up mike-cheers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz this one the only one available…










The kid got 5 stars on Yelp…


----------



## pottz

> Margs made with Patron comin! Just got back from dining out with our friends. 29 years today with the wife!!! She is a remarkable woman. When we just started out, I was working at my business 6 days a week and 5 nights a week in a patrol car…she never complained…I think I ll stay around a while!
> 
> - moke


congrats man she sounds like a damn good woman,dont ever let here get away,because no matter what you think the grass is not greener on the other side-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz this one the only one available…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid got 5 stars on Yelp…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


once again you let us down….............oh hell we got mikes marg machine goin at least.glad i stopped at taco hell on the way here-lol.


----------



## moke

This is what I have, only the older version:
https://www.amazon.com/Margaritaville-Frozen-Concoction-Reservoir-DM1900/dp/B00QZ5CVKQ/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=Margarita+Machine&qid=1616896177&sr=8-4

This is what we need!!!!
http://www.gasblender.com/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The kid makes some good tacos…










Let people choose… and when they do make sure that you can deliver…


----------



## pottz

> This is what I have, only the older version:
> https://www.amazon.com/Margaritaville-Frozen-Concoction-Reservoir-DM1900/dp/B00QZ5CVKQ/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=Margarita+Machine&qid=1616896177&sr=8-4
> 
> This is what we need!!!!
> http://www.gasblender.com/
> 
> - moke


yeah that should take care of us-lol.


----------



## pottz

> The kid makes some good tacos…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let people choose… and when they do make sure that you can deliver…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ok ill give him a chance,lets dance!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This is what I have, only the older version:
> https://www.amazon.com/Margaritaville-Frozen-Concoction-Reservoir-DM1900/dp/B00QZ5CVKQ/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=Margarita+Machine&qid=1616896177&sr=8-4
> 
> This is what we need!!!!
> http://www.gasblender.com/
> 
> - moke


+1 Great looking machines, check them out- I have a Toco truck outside- good food with your M's tonight


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The bottom line is when you are in and particularly if you are losing a tussle, you use anything or everything you can to survive. I got suspended once for hitting a fellow with my Walkie Talkie and ruining it.
> 
> - moke


They taught us this and reinforced it all the time in Training in the USMC. Use whatever means are available and necessary to achieve the objective. Above all, survive.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Taco truck is out front, had my neighbor get this guy for us.


----------



## moke

> The bottom line is when you are in and particularly if you are losing a tussle, you use anything or everything you can to survive. I got suspended once for hitting a fellow with my Walkie Talkie and ruining it.
> 
> - moke
> 
> They taught us this and reinforced it all the time in Training in the USMC. Use whatever means are available and necessary to achieve the objective. Above all, survive.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


At the time That WT was 6 months old and went for 3K. I was a smarta$$ little snot and after I got to be a Commander, I often thought if I would have stopped at couple days off.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The bottom line is when you are in and particularly if you are losing a tussle, you use anything or everything you can to survive. I got suspended once for hitting a fellow with my Walkie Talkie and ruining it.
> 
> - moke
> 
> They taught us this and reinforced it all the time in Training in the USMC. Use whatever means are available and necessary to achieve the objective. Above all, survive.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1



> Taco truck is out front, had my neighbor get this guy for us.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## moke

https://www.amazon.com/Akro-Mils-10124-Plastic-Hardware-6-5-Inch/dp/B003TV3NL0/ref=pb_allspark_session_sims_desktop_6?pd_rd_w=qtsuJ&pf_rd_p=bfefd6e2-acb1-463d-94d0-38a6e00f41d3&pf_rd_r=WTNC4VNBRW9JS4WQBNFE&pd_rd_r=b0d8cf70-1d89-42da-9ffd-f82e4a067dbe&pd_rd_wg=zC1De&pd_rd_i=B003TV3NL0&psc=1

I have in my old shop, what I call my hardware store…..I have 8 or 9 of the above units. In moving forward with the new shop, I was wondering if anybody else had anything better in mind?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The bottom line is when you are in and particularly if you are losing a tussle, you use anything or everything you can to survive. I got suspended once for hitting a fellow with my Walkie Talkie and ruining it.
> 
> - moke
> 
> They taught us this and reinforced it all the time in Training in the USMC. Use whatever means are available and necessary to achieve the objective. Above all, survive.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *
> At the time That WT was 6 months old and went for 3K. I was a smarta$$ little snot and after I got to be a Commander, I often thought if I would have stopped at couple days off.
> *
> - moke


+1 Isn't experience great- all through life? the situation is the same from birth to where we are at. We adapt or parish.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> https://www.amazon.com/Akro-Mils-10124-Plastic-Hardware-6-5-Inch/dp/B003TV3NL0/ref=pb_allspark_session_sims_desktop_6?pd_rd_w=qtsuJ&pf_rd_p=bfefd6e2-acb1-463d-94d0-38a6e00f41d3&pf_rd_r=WTNC4VNBRW9JS4WQBNFE&pd_rd_r=b0d8cf70-1d89-42da-9ffd-f82e4a067dbe&pd_rd_wg=zC1De&pd_rd_i=B003TV3NL0&psc=1
> 
> I have in my old shop, what I call my hardware store…..I have 8 or 9 of the above units. In moving forward with the new shop, I was wondering if anybody else had anything better in mind?
> 
> - moke


From a Closed mecahnics shop I got 10 of these, plus the boxes and inserts, and of course all the hardware. Works well

https://www.amazon.com/Durham-303B-15-75-95-Rolled-Bearing-Compartment/dp/B006WQPECU/ref=sr_1_4?crid=HMDRO5ZHVYXM&dchild=1&keywords=durham+storage+cabinet&qid=1616897568&sprefix=durham+storage%2Caps%2C192&sr=8-4


----------



## moke

Those look great WBN….that is some hardware store!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> At the time That WT was 6 months old and went for 3K. I was a smarta$$ little snot and after I got to be a Commander, I often thought if I would have stopped at couple days off.
> 
> - moke


One evening in Iraq we had the alert siren go off. On the radio the Army unit pushed for help retrieving a wounded soldier. I replied I was available and able. They gave me covering fire while I went out to the soldier, pulled back her armor and gave first aid. Then threw her over my shoulder and ran like hell to a bunker.

Someone saw me and turned me in for inappropriately touching a female, as in I grabbed her butt to hold her body while at a dead run. Company HR moron wanted to fire me in the worst way. NOPE, Army gave me a nice commendation. Would look bad if you fired me now wouldn't it??

Soldier survived and when she returned told me she could grab whatever I wanted.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Those look great WBN….that is some hardware store!!
> 
> - moke


Thanks. Alot of raids on closing shops, as well as some contacts in construction industry.

This is just for 1/4×20 stuff.










Anticipated needing more storage in the future.


----------



## pottz

> Taco truck is out front, had my neighbor get this guy for us.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thanks gunny,lets eat boys!


----------



## pottz

> At the time That WT was 6 months old and went for 3K. I was a smarta$$ little snot and after I got to be a Commander, I often thought if I would have stopped at couple days off.
> 
> - moke
> 
> One evening in Iraq we had the alert siren go off. On the radio the Army unit pushed for help retrieving a wounded soldier. I replied I was available and able. They gave me covering fire while I went out to the soldier, pulled back her armor and gave first aid. Then threw her over my shoulder and ran like hell to a bunker.
> 
> Someone saw me and turned me in for inappropriately touching a female, as in I grabbed her butt to hold her body while at a dead run. Company HR moron wanted to fire me in the worst way. NOPE, Army gave me a nice commendation. Would look bad if you fired me now wouldn t it??
> 
> Soldier survived and when she returned told me she could grab whatever I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


wow once again no common sense.you did what was needed and saved her life for gods sake,i would have fired you too-lol!!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Always remember to say hi to Mom.


----------



## moke

WBN--That sounds pretty heroic to me! Thanks for your service. From here on out your Margs are on me!

I would say that makes my little service sound pathetic. I fought a drunk or two, and listened to the same people complain….but I was home, and generally pretty safe. Now I say that as a penitentiary about 40 miles from here had a nurse and officer killed in the line of duty last Tuesday. So it does happen…....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> At the time That WT was 6 months old and went for 3K. I was a smarta$$ little snot and after I got to be a Commander, I often thought if I would have stopped at couple days off.
> 
> - moke
> 
> One evening in Iraq we had the alert siren go off. On the radio the Army unit pushed for help retrieving a wounded soldier. I replied I was available and able. They gave me covering fire while I went out to the soldier, pulled back her armor and gave first aid. Then threw her over my shoulder and ran like hell to a bunker.
> 
> Someone saw me and turned me in for inappropriately touching a female, as in I grabbed her butt to hold her body while at a dead run. Company HR moron wanted to fire me in the worst way. NOPE, Army gave me a nice commendation. Would look bad if you fired me now wouldn t it??
> 
> Soldier survived and when she returned told me she could grab whatever I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 Stories like this need to be said… real life is not what they portray on TV. Both of you guys thanks for that service my big contribution is the School system and like you guys very similar incidents. I'll sign off with my Top Max image…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> wow once again no common sense.you did what was needed and saved her life for gods sake,i would have fired you too-lol!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Months later I am in the admin building when we hear screaming from the HR office. Low and behold same HR person is getting a beating from a guy that lost his cool. Upon seeing me come in HR guy screams for me to shoot the deranged guy. Guy stops and looks up and me, my hand hovering over my weapon, and made a good solid decision in life. Wisely chose to not to meet his maker early.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN--That sounds pretty heroic to me! Thanks for your service. From here on out your Margs are on me!
> 
> I would say that makes my little service sound pathetic. I fought a drunk or two, and listened to the same people complain….but I was home, and generally pretty safe. Now I say that as a penitentiary about 40 miles from here had a nurse and officer killed in the line of duty last Tuesday. So it does happen…....
> 
> - moke


Different field, same danger. Only difference is I expected to have to have to fight it out, talking them down or having them relent and accept the inevitable was not going to happen.


----------



## pottz

well let me say your both heros in my opinion,yes gunny's was every minute of everyday,but mike also risked his life never knowing when you may have encountered a life threatening situation,so i commend you both for your service(as i bow in respect) peace my friends.


----------



## moke

WBN- The corrections folks cross paths with us frequently. We have lots of LEO folks start there or get sick of working nights in the snow and cold and they go back to the pen. We have also used many of their trainers, and vice versa. I did not know these people but feel deeply for their families and friends.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Always remember to say hi to Mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 I talk to my 94-year-old Mom nightly. Over at Corelz's Show forum, there was a discussion about Joe Biden oatmeal cookies… Blah, blah I believe that I posted that my 94 yr/old would make a batch… 2021 she is sending me a box of Joe Biden oatmeal cookies. I will post and share my opinion on whether I like them or Not.

Will they be for us or the Dire wolf?


----------



## pottz

> Always remember to say hi to Mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> +1 I talk to my 94-year-old Mom nightly. Over at Corelz s Show forum, there was a discussion about Joe Biden oatmeal cookies… Blah, blah I believe that I posted that my 94 yr/old would make a batch… 2021 she is sending me a box of Joe Biden oatmeal cookies. I will post and share my opinion on whether I like them or Not.
> 
> Will they be for us or the Dire wolf?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


id say share,the beagle might appreciate one too?


----------



## moke

When I started in LE, I had been on for about a year when two Officers in Waterloo (60 mi north) were killed on duty. We had a manhunt for the guy hiding in the cornfields, he evaded everyone for three days but he was eventually caught by some State Troopers, there were several Waterloo officers right there when he was sited. He ran for the troopers to give up, because he knew that they were probably not friends of the slain officers. I had been up there, but not that day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well let me say your both heros in my opinion,yes gunny s was every minute of everyday,but mike also risked his life never knowing when you may have encountered a life threatening situation,so i commend you both for your service(as i bow in respect) peace my friends.
> 
> - pottz


+1 Pottz but what about me, at 72 with 2 jabs- I will be back soon to the schools- the youth is our future…
Regardless, of our profession, I pray that we are helping society move along- kindness and giving.


----------



## moke

> well let me say your both heros in my opinion,yes gunny s was every minute of everyday,but mike also risked his life never knowing when you may have encountered a life threatening situation,so i commend you both for your service(as i bow in respect) peace my friends.
> 
> - pottz


I had it rough sometimes…I remember once forgetting my pillow in my locker….wow stiff neck! 
Seriously, thank you for your kind thoughts …...going to bed…..
Moke…...out


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Soldier survived and when she returned told me she *could grab whatever I wanted*.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


So what did you choose? (asking for a friend)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> When I started in LE, I had been on for about a year when two Officers in Waterloo (60 mi north) were killed on duty. We had a manhunt for the guy hiding in the cornfields, he evaded everyone for three days but he was eventually caught by some State Troopers, there were several Waterloo officers right there when he was sited. He ran for the troopers to give up, because he knew that they were probably not friends of the slain officers. I had been up there, but not that day.
> 
> - moke


+1 I was a police reserve officer for 10 years, I understand, but there is a blue line- I got close to the blue line…similar to a certified teacher and substitute. You guys are great but isn't it nice to have some backup? As a teacher, I love another set of eyes…


----------



## pottz

> well let me say your both heros in my opinion,yes gunny s was every minute of everyday,but mike also risked his life never knowing when you may have encountered a life threatening situation,so i commend you both for your service(as i bow in respect) peace my friends.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 Pottz but what about me, at 72 with 2 jabs- I will be back soon to the schools- the youth is our future…
> Regardless, of our profession, I pray that we are helping society move along- kindness and giving.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


absolutely my friend our teachers are on the front line,we need to make them a priority for vaccination.hell i really didn't even qualify for it but sign up and put down whatever reason,they dont check,they just want to get people vaccinated.there saying the problem with not enough vaccine is gonna be too much vaccine and not enough people that want it.go get it guys.lets get this world back on track.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Soldier survived and when she returned told me she *could grab whatever I wanted*.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> So what did you choose? (asking for a friend)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Gunny this is +1 as stated- remember we are G rated. Before you reply Sunday is Palm Sunday and Easter is next week… Just saying


----------



## pottz

> Soldier survived and when she returned told me she *could grab whatever I wanted*.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> So what did you choose? (asking for a friend)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


animal !!!!! ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz
> 
> +1 Pottz but what about me, at 72 with 2 jabs- I will be back soon to the schools- the youth is our future…
> Regardless, of our profession, I pray that we are helping society move along- kindness and giving.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> absolutely my friend our teachers are on the front line,we need to make them a priority for vaccination.hell i really didn t even qualify for it but sign up and put down whatever reason,they dont check,they just want to get people vaccinated.there saying the problem with not enough vaccine is gonna be too much vaccine and not enough people that want it.go get it guys.lets get this world back on track.
> 
> - pottz


*+1 Kudo's to you as well- people like you who are working to supply wood and given the situation of lumber- yes you are another hero IMO.

Shoutout to all who are contributing to society… *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Soldier survived and when she returned told me she *could grab whatever I wanted*.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> So what did you choose? (asking for a friend)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> animal !!!!! ;-)
> 
> - pottz


*
-1 please don't encourage us… we are a successful G-rated site.*


----------



## pottz

> Soldier survived and when she returned told me she *could grab whatever I wanted*.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> So what did you choose? (asking for a friend)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> animal !!!!! ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> -1 please don t encourage us… we are a successful G-rated site.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


and lets keep it that way,im tired of moving,still havn't unpacked-lol. thanks dw.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Soldier survived and when she returned told me she *could grab whatever I wanted*.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> So what did you choose? (asking for a friend)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*йди додому і лягай спати*

Pottz it says go home and go to bed…


----------



## pottz

> *йди додому і лягай спати*
> 
> Pottz it says go home and go to bed…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i am home but not ready for bed yet,couple hours maybe?


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Soldier survived and when she returned told me she *could grab whatever I wanted*.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> So what did you choose? (asking for a friend)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Gunny this is +1 as stated- remember we are G rated. Before you reply Sunday is Palm Sunday and Easter is next week… Just saying
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Really? Alright then, See ya!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Then keep it going - bedtime for me… surprise us with a proper breakfast…

NO IMAGE from me Pottz is serving breakfast…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Really? Alright then, See ya!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


What suddenly DW reminds you Easter is coming and you need to run off to confession???


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *йди додому і лягай спати*
> 
> Pottz it says go home and go to bed…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


слава тобі, Господи


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Really? Alright then, See ya!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> What suddenly DW reminds you Easter is coming and you need to run off to confession???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Yeah, I think we're all mature enough to know what we can and can't post. 
I don't need to be made to feel like an authority is speaking down to me.


----------



## pottz

> Soldier survived and when she returned told me she *could grab whatever I wanted*.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> So what did you choose? (asking for a friend)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Gunny this is +1 as stated- remember we are G rated. Before you reply Sunday is Palm Sunday and Easter is next week… Just saying
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Really? Alright then, See ya!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


easy buddy! dont get offended,just understand some of us have gone through three threads.were kinda beat up.lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is one for Corelz and the Dire wolf…*

*
Telling My Dog He's Going On A Diet! He Wants To Get Fat!*






I'll make the Dire wolf and Beagle mold give me a little time, busy with the Pocket Angel's - besides Pottz hasn't given me a startup check?


----------



## pottz

> *Here is one for Corelz and the Dire wolf…*
> 
> *
> Telling My Dog He s Going On A Diet! He Wants To Get Fat!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ll make the Dire wolf and Beagle mold give me a little time, busy with the Pocket Angel s - besides Pottz hasn t given me a startup check?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


it's in the mail !!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Yeah, I think we re all mature enough to know what we can and can t post.
> I don t need to be made to feel like an authority is speaking down to me.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


When you fall down laughing on the floor and look up, people are looking down on you…... LOL

If it's the *Police*, then you have an authority looking down on you.

FYI you will never see me in police uniform, my problem solving methods would be a serious issue…......


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *йди додому і лягай спати*
> 
> Pottz it says go home and go to bed…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> слава тобі, Господи
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 You and the site are going GREAT


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

We gotta try this…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> it s in the mail !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


USPS????? Good Lord it may be a few decades then…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> it s in the mail !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> USPS????? Good Lord it may be a few decades then…
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


tell me about it,they announced that the mail was going to take longer,really we kinda already know that.and the postal service wonders why there losing money? so your business is down so you do the logical thing,make your service even worse,genius.that post master needs too be terminated immediatly!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny and Pottz you are on a roll - keep it going… see you guys in the AM


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


must be in socal-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> tell me about it,they announced that the mail was going to take longer,really we kinda already know that.and the postal service wonders why there losing money? so your business is down so you do the logical thing,make your service even worse,genius.that post master needs too be terminated immediatly!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Oddly junk mail has priority. Go figure??


----------



## pottz

> tell me about it,they announced that the mail was going to take longer,really we kinda already know that.and the postal service wonders why there losing money? so your business is down so you do the logical thing,make your service even worse,genius.that post master needs too be terminated immediatly!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Oddly junk mail has priority. Go figure??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


because it makes money. im surprised though our junk mail goes straight to the recycle bin.i dont know why companies waste money on it these days.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Oddly junk mail has priority. Go figure??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> because it makes money. im surprised though our junk mail goes straight to the recycle bin.i dont know why companies waste money on it these days.
> 
> - pottz


I put it in the envelope for my bills and sent it along.


----------



## pottz

> Oddly junk mail has priority. Go figure??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> because it makes money. im surprised though our junk mail goes straight to the recycle bin.i dont know why companies waste money on it these days.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I put it in the envelope for my bills and sent it along.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


my wife bitches that she doesn't get the bills on time or companies send late notices,i said go on line and pay the bills,postal is a dying entity and i believe will dissapear in the not so distant future.sadly they arn't keeping up with innovation like the competition,and that spells failure.plus they have a moron running it.bye bye!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We gotta try this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 2000 posted at 03-26-2021 06:33 PM. Looking like it will take more than 24 hours to make it to 2100
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


#2100 posted 03-27-2021 06:21 PM

*12 minutes to spare*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 2000 posted at 03-26-2021 06:33 PM. Looking like it will take more than 24 hours to make it to 2100
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> #2100 posted 03-27-2021 06:21 PM
> 
> *12 minutes to spare*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


NICE


----------



## 987Ron

> well let me say your both heros in my opinion,yes gunny s was every minute of everyday,but mike also risked his life never knowing when you may have encountered a life threatening situation,so i commend you both for your service(as i bow in respect) peace my friends.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Agree with the above. I remember my Dad's and Uncle's stories of WWII, pretty sure the things you all went through are worse and more difficult. Thanks for doing what you have done and what you do.


----------



## 987Ron

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> No problem, keep those Stimulus checks acoming..


----------



## 987Ron

You all were busy last night while this old man tossed and turned in bed. Full moon?

On the Hardware store in the shop. Problem is not enough wall space…bins for hardware, clamp racks, doors, lumber storage…..etc.

Solution 1. Very long skinny shop, lots of wall space for the floor area.

Solution 2: Wall down the middle of the shop, use both sides.

Just a thought. off for coffee on the porch, 72, slight breeze, sun is shinning. No chores to do… what could be better.

PS Trying to do my part to get the numbers up on the posts. and be G rated as well…hard sometimes the G part


----------



## bandit571

50 degrees outside…15-20mph winds, and raining…...called it a Rain Day. March trying to go out like a Lion?

Pills for Breakfast No. 1…....will see about 2nd Breakfast after a bit…

Then Brunch
then eleven's
Then Lunch
Then Afternoon Tea, Dinner, Supper?

Oh wait, I am not a Hobbit? No Brown Ale from the Green Dragon?

Oh well….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*No Brian posts to read… He is into the music scene and maybe he went to the rock concert in Barcelona Spain?*

*5,000 attend rock concert in Barcelona after COVID-19 screen*

https://apnews.com/article/entertainment-health-coronavirus-pandemic-barcelona-music-75d9bc234b0a15735871a7cf0d28b25b


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Vitamin D supplements may add protection against COVID-19*

https://www.studyfinds.org/vitamin-d-supplements-covid-19-protection-black-people/










Also, Zinc and remember to check for the strength of each.

Stay healthy…


----------



## corelz125

I don't know how junk mail makes any money or how Linda makes any money calling about my car warranty 20 times a week.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * how Linda makes any money calling about my car warranty 20 times a week. *
> 
> - corelz125


*
How Robocallers Make Money Even When Calls Go Unanswered*
https://www.newser.com/story/260169/robocallers-can-make-money-even-when-calls-go-unanswered.html


----------



## 987Ron

> I don t know how junk mail makes any money or how Linda makes any money calling about my car warranty 20 times a week.
> 
> - corelz125


Linda calls you too, Heck I thought I was special. 
Talked to the agent once, must have been bored, told them I had two cars, a 1931 Ford and a 1957 Austin Healey, the guy hung up on me. But Linda still calls often.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Pollen is so bad when you look at the sky you see a yellowish green tinted haze. Everything is covered in it.

About to make supply run and then off to the shop and finishing room.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny does your shop honor these telemarket warranties?


----------



## pottz

i solved the robo caller problem with the new panasonic phones i bought when a robo call tries to come through the phone gives you a number to enter or the call wont ring,robo's cant do that and get cut off and blocked,works great we hardly ever get calls anymore except legit ones.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny does your shop honor these telemarket warranties?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Nope, you pay the bill we quote and then argue with them directly if you wish. Many smaller shops like mine do the same. They are a rip off for customer, and the shop. By way of the customer they get $$$ up front then tell the shop ONLY one thing can be wrong. Most refuse any diagnostic time, claiming code readers do all the work. Wiring repairs are less than $20 with no access time involved, or diag time to find the wire. They don't pay for gaskets that must be replaced as you take something apart to fix the gasket that is broken / bad. Latest thing I hear about is they want used parts instead of new for certain items. NOPE, some things we just know don't work used and the customer should always have that decision, not some smart alec that doesn't know oil from a purge valve.

We do business with two insurance companies for wiring related repairs. Each company has a assigned adjuster for us, one that knows we don't play silly games with "we don't pay for diag time" and such. I send pictures directly to those reps. Boss sends cost of repair, they write a repair order and check end of story. Non of that haggling. Sure they can get someone else to do the work cheaper, but two things are in our favor. 1, I know what I am doing and can get it repaired correctly, the first time. 2. Few can consistently find electrical problems and fix them without kicking it to the dealer.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny +1… An excellent example of the process. I will save this info to show someone on what happens when they make a claim.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i solved the robo caller problem with the new panasonic phones i bought when a robo call tries to come through the phone gives you a number to enter or the call wont ring,robo s cant do that and get cut off and blocked,works great we hardly ever get calls anymore except legit ones.
> 
> - pottz


*Good idea for the phone but they can still get you…

*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny's Garage- only has 3 people that have marked this site as their favorite. I suggest that you show your support and click favorites up at the top. Membership is free but your name must be on the list of LJocks to receive free promotions.*










*And our Grand Prize
*









*Feel free to help us out and donate something to Gunny's Garage*


----------



## bandit571

Robo Calls? I usually answer the phone with…."Sherriff's Office, Fraud Desk"....seems to work…

Or…cuss them out in Vietnamese….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 2000 posted at 03-26-2021 06:33 PM. Looking like it will take more than 24 hours to make it to 2100
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> #2100 posted 03-27-2021 06:21 PM
> 
> *12 minutes to spare*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> NICE
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


2 in a row? ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*We have a new member who favored Gunny's Garage. Thx for your support.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 2000 posted at 03-26-2021 06:33 PM. Looking like it will take more than 24 hours to make it to 2100
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> #2100 posted 03-27-2021 06:21 PM
> 
> *12 minutes to spare*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> NICE
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> 2 in a row? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*
We only have 32 posts to make our goal. Lunchtime and shop work- beautiful day in AZ*

*Top Max I am nominating you for our "Goal meister" great job on the statistics…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I don t know how junk mail makes any money or how Linda makes any money calling about my car warranty 20 times a week.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Linda calls you too, Heck I thought I was special.
> Talked to the agent once, must have been bored, told them I had two cars, a 1931 Ford and a 1957 Austin Healey, the guy hung up on me. But Linda still calls often.
> 
> - 987Ron


MY LB told me he had one pestering him with a number to call them. He had them begging him to quit calling ;-)))

I give them fake cc numbers, 2 or 3 times my fake number was someone's debit card. Too bad I couldn't remember the number ;-( One guy who kept being the agent that answered started swearing every time he recognized my scam responding to their scam ;-))

The call rate is way down. I must have been removed from some lists. ;-)) Unfortunately, my cell blocks robos and warns about probable robos, but if they don't hang up quick enough, they leave a VM. Quite often it is blank, still a PIA to erase them


----------



## 987Ron

Some or most spam calls or emails seem to me to be attempted robbery. Isn't that a crime?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gunny does your shop honor these telemarket warranties?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Nope, you pay the bill we quote and then argue with them directly if you wish. Many smaller shops like mine do the same. They are a rip off for customer, and the shop. By way of the customer they get $$$ up front then tell the shop ONLY one thing can be wrong. Most refuse any diagnostic time, claiming code readers do all the work. Wiring repairs are less than $20 with no access time involved, or diag time to find the wire. They don t pay for gaskets that must be replaced as you take something apart to fix the gasket that is broken / bad. Latest thing I hear about is they want used parts instead of new for certain items. NOPE, some things we just know don t work used and the customer should always have that decision, not some smart alec that doesn t know oil from a purge valve.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I asked one of those robos several times if the warranty was a factory warranty when our Crosstour warranty was about to expire. They said it was Honda Factory warranty. That was the first I have been called about warranties. All the electronics, I decided a factory warranty was probably a good idea. When it came I read it and it said I needed special permission of use factory parts! ;-(( I started the cancellation process. Ring around the rosy on the phone to 3 or 4 different people. Finally had to send a cancelation notice to California. I sent it by registered mail. No one at that address to accept it ;-)) It was returned ;-)) I started the refund process through my credit card ;-)) Debit would have been a disaster. I love CC, they always get my money back if there are any issues.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Delete double bubble


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 2000 posted at 03-26-2021 06:33 PM. Looking like it will take more than 24 hours to make it to 2100
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> #2100 posted 03-27-2021 06:21 PM
> 
> *12 minutes to spare*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> NICE
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> 2 in a row? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *
> We only have 32 posts to make our goal. Lunchtime and shop work- beautiful day in AZ*
> 
> *Top Max I am nominating you for our "Goal meister" great job on the statistics…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Go for 150? 200?


----------



## pottz

> *We have a new member who favored Gunny s Garage. Thx for your support.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah i see mjheck faved us,he commented once on the bar and grill.mj join us we'd love to have you a part of our group.


----------



## pottz

> *Gunny s Garage- only has 3 people that have marked this site as their favorite. I suggest that you show your support and click favorites up at the top. Membership is free but your name must be on the list of LJocks to receive free promotions.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And our Grand Prize
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Feel free to help us out and donate something to Gunny s Garage*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i havn't faved yet because im not sure if im gonna stay around ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Some or most spam calls or emails seem to me to be attempted robbery. Isn t that a crime?
> 
> - 987Ron


I'm sure it is, but porch pirates, mail theft, residential burglary, car prowls are a higher priority and they get very little attention. Crime pays.

Washington's Most Wanted on Q13 said the Pacific NW is under siege by the Mexican cartel CJNG. Washington courts, gubberner, and legislature are ignoring or promoting drug addiction and associated criminal activities to support the habit. Without any accountability, we can expect it to get worse. One of the news sources said the cartels are advertising for immigrants to come to America since the border opened. Biden accepting "unaccompanied children" who are reported to be teenage males should be a concern. The cartels have the import and distribution system in place to arm their "employees" in spite of all the firearm restrictions the legislature or Congress puts on law-abiding citizens. We desperately need some people in government capable of critical thinking who can consider all the factors' impacts rather than single issues individually. My assessment is we had probably better get hearing protection if we do not want to be awakened by increasing shots fired. Spam calls or emails of attempted robberies will never get any attention by LEO. ;-(( At least not is WA, they are more concerned with defunding the police. That will clear the way for guys like this to continue their fun and games: 
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/crime/seattle-police-officer-was-justified-in-2020-shooting-of-man-holding-young-child-watchdog-agency-finds/


----------



## 987Ron

When was the last time you manually defrosted a refrigerator? Just did the small 2ft tall by 18 inches wide one in the garage. Beer, wine, bottled water and such. My son had it in his dorm as an undergraduate 42 years ago, still works fine, a dent here or there.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, 80 here, wind up playing golf, the Scotts have nothing on S/W fla., when I played there they asked how are you in the wind, I said I live in Ft. Myers. "Oh you should be ok"

I also have noticed Brian missing.

Mom, bro, sis and her husband coming 4/8 leaving 4/11..So I bought 4 jwb (handles) 4 vodka (handles) one jamison (handle) and some other things to taste. They won't drink it all, but I plan well.. it won't go bad.










Airstream serving tray, build is done, final finish a few days then done. Got to fix the buzz i.e. the bottom is a little loose in the dado ..its got to get fixed.

Sometimes I keep the scammers on the phone just for fun.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Gunny s Garage- only has 3 people that have marked this site as their favorite. I suggest that you show your support and click favorites up at the top. Membership is free but your name must be on the list of LJocks to receive free promotions.*
> 
> *Feel free to help us out and donate something to Gunny s Garage*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i havn t faved yet because im not sure if im gonna stay around ;-)
> 
> - pottz


I don't favorite it because I get email notices. I would donate to the cause but I'm saving every penny for lifesaving efforts. I talked to an attorney this last week. I told him the case involved propane and fire code violations, elder abuse, probably ADA, probably Constitutional rights, and wicked policies. He asked why it is wicked rather than incompetence. I told him ignoring the explosive properties of propane and the propane code for 4 years in a residential neighborhood is wicked, far beyond incompetence. He agreed but said the issuers were far beyond his field of expertise and it would take a lot of research to proceed. He declined because he did not want me PO at him if he failed. With the corrupt judges that allow local gubbermints to ignore the laws and codes, I don't blame him.


----------



## 1thumb

> Got back from the ER…..had gotten too dehydrated working outside, today…..BP is back up to "normal"....will get the water bottles for tomorrow s work sessions…
> 
> - bandit571


got to hydrate.

lost a friend a few years ago because he didn't as he worked outside under the sun and in the heat


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> When was the last time you manually defrosted a refrigerator? Just did the small 2ft tall by 18 inches wide one in the garage. Beer, wine, bottled water and such. My son had it in his dorm as an undergraduate 42 years ago, still works fine, a dent here or there.
> 
> - 987Ron


I have a mini in the garage I do once or twice a year. I noticed the auto defrost shrinks ice cubes in the one in the house.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Got back from the ER…..had gotten too dehydrated working outside, today…..BP is back up to "normal"....will get the water bottles for tomorrow s work sessions…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> got to hydrate.
> 
> lost a friend a few years ago because he didn t as he worked outside under the sun and in the heat
> 
> - 1thumb


Welcome aboard 1thumb. No doubt, H2o is important. I was working with an HVAC tech. He went into the attic of the school on a hot day. He had heat exhaustion before, he said he was wondering if he would make it out. I told himhe should let me know. I could at least call 911 or crawl back there and check what he needed done.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

OK, boyz, up 2u, less than 20 in the next 6 hours ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, 80 here, wind up playing golf, the scotts have nothing on S/W flay, when I played there they asked how are you in the wind, I said I live in Ft. Myers. "Oh you should be ok
> 
> - Peteybadboy


As a young man I lived in Okla City. Played golf. i hear once in a while here it is to windy to play. If they lived in OKC they would never play. This was before watering fairways, OKC is hot and dry in the summer. Par 5 downwind, clayish soil, wind 25 to 35, I nearly drove the green. Bounce and roll. Almost like playing on concrete. Coming back into the wind it took 3 or 4 strokes just to get near the green. on a Par 4. Always though a bit of wind made it a little more interesting. 
Earlier today a golfer hit his tee shot on to my patio, 175 ft. from out of bounds. He said he didn't know how to correct his slice. Told him to go to the club house after his round and ask the pro when he could take some lessons. Doubt he will take my suggestions as he gave me an odd look at my remedy.


----------



## 987Ron

*Do Not Read! This is just to help the numbers*.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, a slice can be fixed. Most likely grip.

That last post was funny.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx Petey and Ron for adding favorites to this site.

1Thumb welcome


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I m sure it is, but porch pirates, mail theft, residential burglary, car prowls are a higher priority and they get very little attention. Crime pays.
> 
> Washington s Most Wanted on Q13 said the Pacific NW is under siege by the Mexican cartel CJNG. Washington courts, gubberner, and legislature are ignoring or promoting drug addiction and associated criminal activities to support the habit. Without any accountability, we can expect it to get worse. One of the news sources said the cartels are advertising for immigrants to come to America since the border opened. Biden accepting "unaccompanied children" who are reported to be teenage males should be a concern. The cartels have the import and distribution system in place to arm their "employees" in spite of all the firearm restrictions the legislature or Congress puts on law-abiding citizens. We desperately need some people in government capable of critical thinking who can consider all the factors impacts rather than single issues individually. My assessment is we had probably better get hearing protection if we do not want to be awakened by increasing shots fired. Spam calls or emails of attempted robberies will never get any attention by LEO. ;-(( At least not is WA, they are more concerned with defunding the police. That will clear the way for guys like this to continue their fun and games:
> https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/crime/seattle-police-officer-was-justified-in-2020-shooting-of-man-holding-young-child-watchdog-agency-finds/
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 good article from the NWest


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Do Not Read! This is just to help the numbers*.
> 
> - 987Ron


LOL, hardly an issue we are chatty bunch.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Got back from the ER…..had gotten too dehydrated working outside, today…..BP is back up to "normal"....will get the water bottles for tomorrow s work sessions…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> got to hydrate.
> 
> lost a friend a few years ago because he didn t as he worked outside under the sun and in the heat
> 
> - 1thumb


Welcome 1thumb, pull up a chair share a few stories or jokes.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Patience has paid off. Imperial set of tap organizer is completed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny what type of food for tonight?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny what type of food for tonight?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Nothing comes to mind, I generally eat lite Sunday evenings.


----------



## pottz

whats with the fascination for the numbers,the only number i wanna see is the one where we last longer than corona crazy?


----------



## mjheck

Hey Pottz,
I did comment a few times on Corona Crazy but if you noticed mine was the last comment before you were shut down. Don't want to jinx the new one. Still a loyal follower.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> whats with the fascination for the numbers,the only number i wanna see is the one where we last longer than corona crazy?
> 
> - pottz


That is going to take some time, 8 months I believe. No rush time will pass, comments will be made, projects completed and posted and such.


----------



## corelz125

One day, a poor man, who had only one piece of bread to eat, was walking past a restaurant. There was a large pot of soup on the table. The poor man held his bread over the soup, so the steam from the soup went into the bread, and gave it a good smell. Then he ate the bread.

The restaurant owner was very angry at this, and he asked the man for money, in exchange for the steam from the soup. The poor man had no money, so the restaurant owner took him to Nasreddin, who was a judge at that time. Nasreddin thought about the case for a little while.

Then he took some money from his pocket. He held the coins next to the restaurant owner's ear, and shook them, so that they made a jingling noise.

‟What was that?" asked the restaurant owner.

‟That was payment for you," answered Nasrddin.

‟What do you mean? That was just the sound of coins!" protested the restaurant owner.

‟The sound of the coins is payment for the smell of the soup," answered Nasreddin. ‟Now go back to your restaurant.


----------



## corelz125

A priest walked into a barber shop in Washington, D.C. After he got his haircut, he asked how much it would be.

The barber said, "No charge. I consider it a service to the Lord."

The next morning, the barber came to work and there were 12 prayer books and a thank you note from the priest in front of the door.

Later that day, a police officer came in and got his hair cut. He then asked how much it was.

The barber said, "No charge. I consider it a service to the community."

The next morning, he came to work and there were a dozen donuts and a thank you note from the police officer.

Then, a Senator came in and got a haircut. When he was done he asked how much it was.

The barber said, "No charge. I consider it a service to the country."

The next morning, the barber came to work and there were 12 Senators in front of the door.


----------



## corelz125

LOL MJ it definitely wasn't you that got us shut down. We do a good job at getting our selves in trouble. We have a few empty seats Brian is awol. SO MJ and 1thumb take a seat.


----------



## pottz

> Hey Pottz,
> I did comment a few times on Corona Crazy but if you noticed mine was the last comment before you were shut down. Don t want to jinx the new one. Still a loyal follower.
> 
> - mjheck


yeah your right,get outta here…..lol just kidding,we need and want you stay with buddy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 on your jokes above. Your jokes have been witty and thought-provoking- good job


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hey Pottz,
> I did comment a few times on Corona Crazy but if you noticed mine was the last comment before you were shut down. Don t want to jinx the new one. Still a loyal follower.
> 
> - mjheck
> 
> yeah your right,get outta here…..lol just kidding,we need and want you stay with buddy.
> 
> - pottz


*Pottz- Here is our final post from MJ- If we weren't shut down then I would have posted +1*

Speaking of wood, here's some news that has been buried behind the Covid and election news. I've been in the Timber Industry for almost 50 years, lately serving on the board of directors of the company that I retired from in 2013(I am located in the Pacific NW north of Seattle a couple of hours from the Canadian border). There have been a few threads on the forum talking about the high lumber prices lately and the reasons for them. At a recent board meeting we got a national report on the devastation to the log supply this summer. Hurricanes in the South devastated standing forests throughout the area. Especially hard hit were Louisiana and Alabama. Louisiana had 758,000 acres of timber badly damaged amounting to 3.5 billion board feet(yes, that's Billions). Problem is that logging equipment is not really designed to harvest timber horizontally so this is going to have both short term and long term consequences(can't replant if it can't be cleared). In the West, it was the forest fires mainly in Oregon and California that wreaked havoc. In Oregon 1.2 million acres were burned which affected an estimated 50 billion BF and in California more than 7 million acres burned. Mills can try to salvage some of this timber but it creates a lot of problems for sawmill equipment trying to cut these charred logs. We were spared major forest damage in Western Washington but we still face log shortages mainly because of environmental restrictions(Harvests from National Forests have been almost nonexistent since the spotted owl crisis in the early 1990s. Our mill cannot keep up with demand and we are having to pay premium prices to maintain a log supply.
Bottom line: Lumber and other wood product prices are going to stay high and my guess is that they will increase as the supply gets even thinner.
Topomax: I saw that article in the Puget Sound Business Journal about the Georgetown business man selling out his properties. One of our board members is involved in commercial real estate in the Seattle area. He gets calls every day from Seattle businesses looking to relocate to Bellevue, Kirkland, Renton, etc. to get away from the misguided Seattle mayor and city council.

*+1*


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Wow. Theres like 400 new posts I am not going to read. Am doing a month-long internet detox.

But I had an interesting day, thought I would share the story.

The local neighbor farmer came by today, I went out to talk to him. He was like, blah blah blah blah, in Catalan, not Spanish, so I wasnt understanding him. My dogs have gone after his sheep in the past, which makes him angry - so I was thinking it had happened again. Is there a problem with the dogs, I asked. No no no, he said, as the Spanish have to repeat everything three times for some reason.

My dog needs a dog, he said.

What? No entiendo….I replied.

My dog needs a dog - today!

I still wasnt getting it. The farmer was pointing at Darby, my big dog.

My dog, he said again, she needs your dog.

Your dog is a female? I asked.

Si si si, and she needs your macho - today.

Oh! Ok. You want to breed my dog with yours?

Si si si. Today!!!

Ok then, I can come by your place in a hour with him. Is that good?

Si si si. Bueno. Perfecto. The farmer said.

I was so proud! You all can imagine a farmer knows a good dog when he sees one, and he wanted my Dog to sire puppies with his dog.

These dogs are a pure Mallorcan breed sheep dog, and the Mallorquinos are very proud of this breed of dog.

So, I take my dog over there, and he didnt know what to do, being his first time and all. But he was pretty happy sniffing her cookies and all! So we decided Darby would spend the night there, in La Noche De L´Amour. The farmer said there was no way my dog could escape, everything would be fine.

Round about 10:30pm I hear my dog down at our gate barking for me to let him in. He must have jumped the fence and ran about two miles home.

So, I guess I will take him back over there tomorrow - because it is always a good idea to do your local neighbor farmer a solid - ya never know when you might need his help with something.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Memories from Corona Crazy-

Gunny's space ship *



















and the conversation that we had on seating…

The spaceship has been repurposed now
*
- corelz125*

*I want to know who I have to sit next to…

- Desert_Woodworker*

*Pottz said-we did a hat pick and your next to the joke meister.but hey it's in first class!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Welcome back Brian- enjoyed your story…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gunny what type of food for tonight?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Nothing comes to mind, I generally eat lite Sunday evenings.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


BBQ Salmon


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Salmon, it is…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> BBQ Salmon
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor





> *
> Salmon, it is…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## 1thumb

> Got back from the ER…..had gotten too dehydrated working outside, today…..BP is back up to "normal"....will get the water bottles for tomorrow s work sessions…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> got to hydrate.
> 
> lost a friend a few years ago because he didn t as he worked outside under the sun and in the heat
> 
> - 1thumb
> 
> Welcome 1thumb, pull up a chair share a few stories or jokes.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thank you.
My wife learned that 95% of all auto accidents happen within 10 miles of your house.

She wants to move.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My wife learned that 95% of all auto accidents happen within 10 miles of your house.
> 
> She wants to move.
> 
> - 1thumb


----------



## 987Ron

1thumb, has his dog for his avatar and tells good jokes fits right in here. 
Like him already.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> LOL MJ it definitely wasn t you that got us shut down. We do a good job at getting our selves in trouble. We have a few empty seats Brian is awol. SO MJ and 1thumb take a seat.
> 
> - corelz125


Great to have offered MJ and 1T a "chair". Brian is back let him take Pottz's empty seat, he isn't posting. We could give Pottz his old office chair from the "Show"


----------



## pottz

> Gunny what type of food for tonight?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Nothing comes to mind, I generally eat lite Sunday evenings.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> BBQ Salmon
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


excellent choice bud.


----------



## pottz

> Got back from the ER…..had gotten too dehydrated working outside, today…..BP is back up to "normal"....will get the water bottles for tomorrow s work sessions…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> got to hydrate.
> 
> lost a friend a few years ago because he didn t as he worked outside under the sun and in the heat
> 
> - 1thumb
> 
> Welcome 1thumb, pull up a chair share a few stories or jokes.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Thank you.
> My wife learned that 95% of all auto accidents happen within 10 miles of your house.
> 
> She wants to move.
> 
> - 1thumb


hey 1thumb welcome,love your sense of humor i think youd fit right in here,so why not make this your home away from home? we welcome all,hope you come back.


----------



## pottz

> 1thumb, has his dog for his avatar and tells good jokes fits right in here.
> Like him already.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1


----------



## pottz

> LOL MJ it definitely wasn t you that got us shut down. We do a good job at getting our selves in trouble. We have a few empty seats Brian is awol. SO MJ and 1thumb take a seat.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Great to have offered MJ and 1T a "chair". Brian is back let him take Pottz s empty seat, he isn t posting. We could give Pottz his old office chair from the "Show"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


so you wanna go their huh ? the guy that didn't chip in on gunny's back yard makeover?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian came home and there was only one chair open- yours But I did find your old office chair…

Here take mine…


----------



## pottz

> Brian came home and there was only one chair open- yours But I did find your old office chair…
> 
> Here take mine…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats ok a gentleman will stand and give his seat to others!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max any update on our statistics? How many posts per day or hour



> Brian came home and there was only one chair open- yours But I did find your old office chair…
> 
> Here take mine…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thats ok a gentleman will stand and give his seat to others!
> 
> - pottz


I love the honor displayed… maybe Gunny has a shop stool for you…


----------



## pottz

> Top Max any update on our statistics? How many posts per day or hour
> 
> Brian came home and there was only one chair open- yours But I did find your old office chair…
> 
> Here take mine…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> thats ok a gentleman will stand and give his seat to others!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I love the honor displayed… maybe Gunny has a shop stool for you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


so what's with the stats on how fast we accumulate post's? like i said im more interested in passing another number.how about we just share time and experience and forget about the *"STATS".* or is the posting numbers all thats important.not for me!maybe ive misjudged?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max any update on our statistics? How many posts per day or hour
> 
> Brian came home and there was only one chair open- yours But I did find your old office chair…
> 
> Here take mine…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> thats ok a gentleman will stand and give his seat to others!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I love the honor displayed… maybe Gunny has a shop stool for you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> so what s with the stats on how fast we accumulate post s? like i said im more interested in passing another number.how about we just share time and experience and forget about the *"STATS".* or is the posting numbers all thats important.not for me!maybe ive misjudged?
> 
> - pottz


2021 sports betting is a big deal- go to ESPN and check on a sport from A to Z statistics …

I appreciate Top Max's interest in our forward progress and his encouragement to raise the bar. The formula of "G-rated" has worked here. Otherwise, we get that "topic closed" from admin…

Again I like your predicative interests in our/your site- Mathematics and statistics is here- Algorithms my friends- teach and prepare your children well

Pottz let us both go to the food truck for some Salmon dinner bring your vino and I have purified water…










You may have gone to bed, so breakfast in the morning?










4:30 am


----------



## pottz

> Top Max any update on our statistics? How many posts per day or hour
> 
> Brian came home and there was only one chair open- yours But I did find your old office chair…
> 
> Here take mine…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> thats ok a gentleman will stand and give his seat to others!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I love the honor displayed… maybe Gunny has a shop stool for you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> so what s with the stats on how fast we accumulate post s? like i said im more interested in passing another number.how about we just share time and experience and forget about the *"STATS".* or is the posting numbers all thats important.not for me!maybe ive misjudged?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 2021 sports betting is a big deal- go to ESPN and check on a sport from A to Z statistics …
> 
> I appreciate Top Max s interest in our forward progress and his encouragement to raise the bar. The formula of "G-rated" has worked here. Otherwise, we get that "topic closed" from admin…
> 
> Again I like your predicative interests in our/your site- Mathematics and statistics is here- Algorithms my friends- teach and prepare your children well
> 
> Pottz let us both go to the food truck for some Salmon dinner bring your vino and I have purified water…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have gone to bed, so breakfast in the morning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4:30 am
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


still here dw sittin by the fire with some good wine getting ready for a new week ahead!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> still here dw sittin by the fire with some good wine getting ready for a new week ahead!
> 
> - pottz


Enjoy, fresh breakfast Hot Pockets will be there for you at 4:30 am


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz I started the Dire wolf's cookies mold…


----------



## pottz

sweet dreams boys,pottz out!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"May a flock of angels sing thee to rest" - Hamlet*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Night guys, gotta work tomorrow.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*One last post for the Dire wolf…

Siberian Husky PLAYS PIANO PERFECTLY*


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm….just saying….


----------



## Peteybadboy

1Thumb welcome (I do hope you have 2 thumbs) Welcome MJ too.

Brian nice story, hope your dawg is right for the job!

I remember that post about the lumber industry and prices. I also heard someone on CNBC explain the same thing.

BTW I wrote to Wynn Environmental about my delta 50-850 dust collector - asking about canister filters. (emailed on Friday) Dick Wynn wrote back yesterday (Sunday) to provide answers. I am ordering from Wynn Environmental today!

Bandit seeing the picture above, you may want to call them too!


----------



## corelz125

Petey thats man glitter flying around Bandits shop. Dire wolf will be happy with his cookies.


----------



## 1thumb

> 1thumb, has his dog for his avatar and tells good jokes fits right in here.
> Like him already.
> 
> - 987Ron


thanks ron


----------



## 987Ron

Morning to all. 
'Sunny, blue skies, vey light breeze, high of 71 today. Moring coffee on the porch….Off to the shop to finish turning a bowl….myrtle, blank…been sitting on the shelf since 2004…a bit pithy, dry. 
Dentist hit me up for a donation to a charity auction he helps with. The bowl if it holds together. 
later.


----------



## 987Ron

Hey Pottz 3 different dog avatars in sequence. oops sorry Pottz one of those numbers things again. 
later, really this time. Gunney's Garage and Kennel. Hmmm, probably not


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hmmmm….just saying….
> 
> - bandit571


Will this be Pottz's new chair?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*COVID waste can injure all types of animals*

https://www.studyfinds.org/covid-waste-face-masks-killing-wildlife

*Many of our fellow human beings are not being responsible stewards for our environment…*









*
One thing I am proud of myself is that I am not a litter bug.*..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Paid LA Lifeguards Earned Up To $392,000 In 2019*

https://www.forbes.com/sites/adamandrzejewski/2021/03/27/top-paid-la-lifeguards-earned-up-to-392000-in-2019/?sh=7fe5a66e4012


----------



## pottz

> *Top Paid LA Lifeguards Earned Up To $392,000 In 2019*
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/adamandrzejewski/2021/03/27/top-paid-la-lifeguards-earned-up-to-392000-in-2019/?sh=7fe5a66e4012
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah but when you figure out the cost of board shorts and sun tan lotion it's not that great-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

> *Top Paid LA Lifeguards Earned Up To $392,000 In 2019*
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/adamandrzejewski/2021/03/27/top-paid-la-lifeguards-earned-up-to-392000-in-2019/?sh=7fe5a66e4012
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> yeah but when you figure out the cost of board shorts and sun tan lotion it s not that great-lol.
> 
> - pottz


1000 life guards in one county, wow. Hazard pay for sitting in the sun, possible skin cancer, might have to add that in if they thought of it.


----------



## 987Ron

> *COVID waste can injure all types of animals*
> 
> https://www.studyfinds.org/covid-waste-face-masks-killing-wildlife
> 
> *Many of our fellow human beings are not being responsible stewards for our environment…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> One thing I am proud of myself is that I am not a litter bug.*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The Univ. golf course has a trash receptacle on every tee box, yet a few golfers still toss empty water bottles, beer cans into the rough as well as candy wrappers. Always thought the golf carts aught to have trash bags built in.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

You would be amazed at the trash inside people's cars.


----------



## moke

DW--I love that spaceship…I was thinking we could turn that into a hot pocket food truck…..whatcha think?

I bought this table to put in it for a little extra serving space…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *COVID waste can injure all types of animals*
> 
> https://www.studyfinds.org/covid-waste-face-masks-killing-wildlife
> 
> *Many of our fellow human beings are not being responsible stewards for our environment…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> One thing I am proud of myself is that I am not a litter bug.*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Me too, but it is not a popular lifestyle.

Looks like an owl beat the eagles to the nest this year.

https://farmerderek.com/


----------



## 987Ron

Never heard anyone sing in a grain bin before.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW--I love that spaceship…I was thinking we could turn that into a hot pocket food truck…..whatcha think?
> 
> I bought this table to put in it for a little extra serving space…..
> 
> - moke


I love that space ship as well- Corelz and I were set for a test flight- As for a Hot Pocket, it is Gunny's ship but an interesting idea…

+1 on the table. During my travels today I came across a man walking his pig… The owner was a little distant toward me but he let me take this Pic…










The pig reminded me of Arnold Ziffel and he even snoted like him…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max - what is the goal for posts tonight?

Gunny- are there enough chairs and what is the status on Pottz's chair that was given away? I like Bandits chair offer.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Guys, please remember to add Gunny's Garage to your - "favorites" it shows support…*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, can I choose which angle I view if I sat around that table? Are you working on the Gerstner chests?

At the NJ shore I saw a woman walking a pig. Absolutely no trash on the beaches there.

Gunny speaking of trash in cars you should see my bro's, I think a shovel is needed to clean it up. Somehow it moves like a blob towards that back. Must be the A/C vents blowing the trash back there? You could probably live on the old French fries for a few days of you had to….so thats good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I take care of my car both in and out… If I do get a few odds and ends they won't stay there long…

I think of my vehicle today and then I think about a cowboy and his horse. Gotta care for them. If I were to date a woman and I have I want to see their trunk…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Top Max - what is the goal for posts tonight?
> 
> Gunny- are there enough chairs and what is the status on Pottz s chair that was given away? I like Bandits chair offer.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Should be good.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max - what is the goal for posts tonight?
> 
> Gunny- are there enough chairs and what is the status on Pottz s chair that was given away? I like Bandits chair offer.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm not sure. Is everyone too tired from the weekend to go for 2350? That would be over 100 per day, 3 in a row.

How about a gold throne for Jokemiester?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny speaking of trash in cars you should see my bro s, I think a shovel is needed to clean it up. Somehow it moves like a blob towards that back. Must be the A/C vents blowing the trash back there? You could probably live on the old French fries for a few days of you had to….so thats good.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I have had customers that had to take car home. Clean, vacuum and then bring back so I could work under dash.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gunny speaking of trash in cars you should see my bro s, I think a shovel is needed to clean it up. Somehow it moves like a blob towards that back. Must be the A/C vents blowing the trash back there? You could probably live on the old French fries for a few days of you had to….so thats good.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> I have had customers that had to take car home. Clean, vacuum and then bring back so I could work under dash.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That reminds me of a service call with sewage backup up in a low spot in a parking lot at a gas station. It was a no old septic tank converted to a holding tank after sewers were installed. The call was for sparks coming out of the bottom of the electrical panel. Good thing they didn't have any gas spills ;-)) The motor would try to start, sparks would fall out of the panel until the overloads tripped. I tightened the locknuts on the conduit. That stopped the sparks and started tripping the circuit breaker now that that ground was restored. I put my Amprobe on and watch the next cycle when I reset the breaker. The starter winding had burned out on the sump pump. I told the station operator. He pointed to the pond in the parking lot. I told him I couldn't hold my breath long enough to fix the motor underwater. He needed to call maintenance ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

In the P-car no smoking, food or drink allowed. Only time I broke my rule the water bottle leaked, was glad it was just water. See that quite a bit with the sport cars. Saw a young man refuse a very attractive young woman from getting in his car. Car had some really nice leather seats, her jeans had medal studs on the pockets.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Guy said he just bought car. Smells gas. Found this under back seat. Fuel pump ring not seated so gas just comes out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max - what is the goal for posts tonight?
> 
> Gunny- are there enough chairs and what is the status on Pottz s chair that was given away? *I like Bandits chair offer.*
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Is everyone too tired from the weekend to go for 2350? That would be over 100 per day, 3 in a row.
> 
> *How about a gold throne for Jokemiester? *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That decision is made by Pottz and Gunny. I don't think that Pottz will be too happy since Gunny OK'd Bandits chair for him.












> Top Max - what is the goal for posts tonight?
> 
> Gunny- are there enough chairs and what is the status on Pottz s chair that was given away? I like Bandits chair offer.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> Top Max - what is the goal for posts tonight?
> 
> Gunny- are there enough chairs and what is the status on Pottz s chair that was given away? I like Bandits chair offer.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Should be good*.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## pottz

> *COVID waste can injure all types of animals*
> 
> https://www.studyfinds.org/covid-waste-face-masks-killing-wildlife
> 
> *Many of our fellow human beings are not being responsible stewards for our environment…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> One thing I am proud of myself is that I am not a litter bug.*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Me too, but it is not a popular lifestyle.
> 
> Looks like an owl beat the eagles to the nest this year.
> 
> https://farmerderek.com/
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


nour local mtn's there is an eagle cam where you can watch the eggs hatch.a pair were just hatched recently.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

We are chatty enough, doubt we need a target number of posts. Not like we get paid by post count.

LOL

Anyone remember a guy that went by DKV.


----------



## pottz

> Top Max - what is the goal for posts tonight?
> 
> Gunny- are there enough chairs and what is the status on Pottz s chair that was given away? *I like Bandits chair offer.*
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Is everyone too tired from the weekend to go for 2350? That would be over 100 per day, 3 in a row.
> 
> *How about a gold throne for Jokemiester? *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> That decision is made by Pottz and Gunny. I don t think that Pottz will be too happy since Gunny OK d Bandits chair for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Max - what is the goal for posts tonight?
> 
> Gunny- are there enough chairs and what is the status on Pottz s chair that was given away? I like Bandits chair offer.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Top Max - what is the goal for posts tonight?
> 
> Gunny- are there enough chairs and what is the status on Pottz s chair that was given away? I like Bandits chair offer.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Should be good*.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


forget the stool dw i brought my own.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Looks good- make sure to have a reserved sign when you are not there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We are chatty enough, doubt we need a target number of posts. Not like we get paid by post count.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Anyone remember a guy that went by DKV.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


If we hold the target at 2300 should be easy. That extra 50 to go to 150/day might be out of reach ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

Petey posted his tray on the Projects. You know what to do.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gunny- are there enough chairs and what is the status on Pottz s chair that was given away? *I like Bandits chair offer.*
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Why not gold plate that one for that Jokemiester throne? We probably can't afford solid gold.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gunny- are there enough chairs and what is the status on Pottz s chair that was given away? *I like Bandits chair offer.*
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Why not gold plate that one for that Jokemiester throne? We probably can t afford solid gold.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 Ask Bandit it is his chair…


----------



## bandit571

That's ok…we have a back-up plan…









Awaiting it's turn…

South Gable is installed…









Maybe tomorrow I'll finish the roof? A little hard as a one man crew.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Petey posted his tray on the Projects. You know what to do.
> 
> - 987Ron


Thx- otherwise I wouldn't have known about it…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- Bandit gave us the OK to coat and use his chair- We need to honor those who have led us through the toils of staying here…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- Bandit gave us the OK to coat and use his chair- We need to honor those who have led us through the toils of staying here…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


WE should. Silver plate bandit's new one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit I liked your idea on an air stream logo over at Petey's project. It could be easily done on the CNC or Laser.

I have found that some of my area woodworking buddies don't accept my free services because IMO it is their work similar to an art piece.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That s ok…we have a back-up plan…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awaiting it s turn…
> 
> South Gable is installed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe tomorrow I ll finish the roof? A little hard as a one man crew.
> 
> - bandit571


North gable and roof sounds like a longgggg dayyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max- Bandit gave us the OK to coat and use his chair- We need to honor those who have led us through the toils of staying here…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> WE should. Silver plate bandit s new one.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 Seriously I'll through in $10 - He is one of 6 who has favored Gunny's Garage. Also his projects and shop, with those tools- memories.


----------



## corelz125

A husband and wife were traveling by car from Key West to Boston.

After almost 24 hours on the road, they're felt too tired to continue, and they decide to stop for a rest.

They stopped at a nice hotel and took a room, but they only planned to sleep for four hours and then get back on the road.

When they checked out four hours later, the desk clerk hands them a bill for $350.

The man explodes and demands to know why the charge is so high. He tells the clerk although it's a nice hotel, the rooms certainly aren't worth $350.

When the clerk tells him $350 is the standard rate, the man insists on speaking to the Manager.

The Manager appears, listens to the man, and then explains that the hotel has an Olympic-sized pool and a huge conference center that were available for the husband and wife to use.

"But we didn't use them," the man complains. "Well, they are here, and you could have," explains the Manager.

He goes on to explain they could have taken in one of the shows for which the hotel is famous. "The best entertainers from New York, Hollywood and Las Vegas perform here," the Manager says.

"But we didn't go to any of those shows," complains the man again. "Well, we have them, and you could have," the Manager replies.

No matter what facility the Manager mentions, the man replies, "But we didn't use it!"

The Manager is unmoved, and eventually the man gives up and agrees to pay. He writes a check and gives it to the Manager.

The Manager is surprised when he looks at the check. "But sir," he says, "this check is only made out for $100."

"That's right," says the man. "I charged you $250 for sleeping with my wife."

"But I didn't!" exclaims the Manager.

"Well," the man replies, "she was here, and you could have."


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Maybe tomorrow I ll finish the roof? A little hard as a one man crew.
> - bandit571


Start talking to yourself… before you know it you'll be yelling at the other guy and telling him to go to the other end.


----------



## corelz125

Little giant makes very good ladders. I have one of the ones that folds up to about 6' but can open to 28'.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## 1thumb

A man comes into a hotel and asks to look at a room. Hotel owner tells him he has to pay $100 deposit to look at room. Man puts $100 bill on counter, owner gives him the key.

As soon as man disappears around the corner, hotel owner runs out the backdoor and pays linen company the 100 he owes them. Linen co owner then takes 100 bill and pays the mechanic the 100 he owed him. The mechanic hurried down to see the the prostitute he owed 100 and paid her. The prostitute then ran over to the hotel, put the 100 bill on the counter paying her debt to hotel owner. The man comes downstairs, says he doesn't want the room and snatches the 100 bill off the counter


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> A man comes into a hotel and asks to look at a room. Hotel owner tells him he has to pay $100 deposit to look at room. Man puts $100 bill on counter, owner gives him the key.
> 
> As soon as man disappears around the corner, hotel owner runs out the backdoor and pays linen company the 100 he owes them. Linen co owner then takes 100 bill and pays the mechanic the 100 he owed him. The mechanic hurried down to see the the prostitute he owed 100 and paid her. The prostitute then ran over to the hotel, put the 100 bill on the counter paying her debt to hotel owner. The man comes downstairs, says he doesn t want the room and snatches the 100 bill off the counter
> 
> - 1thumb


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## 987Ron

> - woodbutcherbynight


The way the muffler and tail pipe are hanging I'd say the front muffler bearing failed. Those front muffler bearings for single exhaust two door cars are getting hard to find..kinda rare actually.


----------



## pottz

> A husband and wife were traveling by car from Key West to Boston.
> 
> After almost 24 hours on the road, they're felt too tired to continue, and they decide to stop for a rest.
> 
> They stopped at a nice hotel and took a room, but they only planned to sleep for four hours and then get back on the road.
> 
> When they checked out four hours later, the desk clerk hands them a bill for $350.
> 
> The man explodes and demands to know why the charge is so high. He tells the clerk although it's a nice hotel, the rooms certainly aren't worth $350.
> 
> When the clerk tells him $350 is the standard rate, the man insists on speaking to the Manager.
> 
> The Manager appears, listens to the man, and then explains that the hotel has an Olympic-sized pool and a huge conference center that were available for the husband and wife to use.
> 
> "But we didn't use them," the man complains. "Well, they are here, and you could have," explains the Manager.
> 
> He goes on to explain they could have taken in one of the shows for which the hotel is famous. "The best entertainers from New York, Hollywood and Las Vegas perform here," the Manager says.
> 
> "But we didn't go to any of those shows," complains the man again. "Well, we have them, and you could have," the Manager replies.
> 
> No matter what facility the Manager mentions, the man replies, "But we didn't use it!"
> 
> The Manager is unmoved, and eventually the man gives up and agrees to pay. He writes a check and gives it to the Manager.
> 
> The Manager is surprised when he looks at the check. "But sir," he says, "this check is only made out for $100."
> 
> "That's right," says the man. "I charged you $250 for sleeping with my wife."
> 
> "But I didn't!" exclaims the Manager.
> 
> "Well," the man replies, "she was here, and you could have."
> 
> - corelz125


good one bud.


----------



## pottz

> A man comes into a hotel and asks to look at a room. Hotel owner tells him he has to pay $100 deposit to look at room. Man puts $100 bill on counter, owner gives him the key.
> 
> As soon as man disappears around the corner, hotel owner runs out the backdoor and pays linen company the 100 he owes them. Linen co owner then takes 100 bill and pays the mechanic the 100 he owed him. The mechanic hurried down to see the the prostitute he owed 100 and paid her. The prostitute then ran over to the hotel, put the 100 bill on the counter paying her debt to hotel owner. The man comes downstairs, says he doesn t want the room and snatches the 100 bill off the counter
> 
> - 1thumb


ggod one 1thumb,glad your back,keep coming.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> +1 memories of a wound wrapped in clean painter rags and duct tape.
> 
> Does anyone know what a Texas handkerchief is?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah ya want me to tie one for you-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

> self delete-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1


----------



## 987Ron

nite all. take the dog out for her nightly yard visit then to bed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

just woke up to a BBQ food truck and that I better get up because it is Gunnys first Food truck posting…

Pottz- Gunny has picked a good one


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Guess tonight's feature is Brats??


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- Bandit gave us the OK to coat and use his chair- We need to honor those who have led us through the toils of staying here…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> WE should. Silver plate bandit s new one.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 Seriously I ll through in $10 - He is one of 6 who has favored Gunny s Garage. Also his projects and shop, with those tools- memories.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


I'll kick in ten too ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> The way the muffler and tail pipe are hanging I d say the front muffler bearing failed. Those front muffler bearings for single exhaust two door cars are getting hard to find..kinda rare actually.
> 
> - 987Ron


Last time I needed a front muffler bearing they were obsolete. I had to get out the lead pot and pour my own using BAbbit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> The way the muffler and tail pipe are hanging I d say the front muffler bearing failed. Those front muffler bearings for single exhaust two door cars are getting hard to find..kinda rare actually.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Last time I needed a front muffler bearing they were obsolete. I had to get out the lead pot and pour my own using BAbbit.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 except for Gunny they probably won't understand.

Today they are stealing catalytic converter from cars parked in a parking lot…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Shout out to- 1T- he added oursite to his favorites. Welcome*

Sorry for a break in your welcome-* I ask 1T and others to read below. *

*CAUTION: While tying my response I got this brown background report…*

Posting Rules
Play nice. Keep it civil and respectful and appropriate for all ages.
Spam, advertising, pornography and personal attacks will not be tolerated.
Remember to make sure that you are posting to the appropriate site category before hitting the submit button. (Inappropriate postings will be deleted and will not be retrievable.)
Ownership of Postings
LumberJocks makes no claim of ownership to the postings. Your material remains your property.
You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.
All postings must fit within the guidelines of the site and may be edited by the site's Moderators, without notice, to fit within the posting rules.
Postings may be used in the LumberJocks' eMag, and our other newsletters, currently the GardenTenders' News, as well as the LumberJocks' Facebook Fan Page.
If a member chooses to leave the site, he/she has the choice of letting the postings remain or be removed.
Non-shop Talk
In order to keep the Projects, Blogs and Forums as "woodworking-related only" as well as to provide a place for members to socialize about things other than woodworking, we have introduced a "Non-shop Talk" section, located here.
The rules are the same as above. The "Non-shop Talk", although not about woodworking, is still a component of the site and the same rules and expectations apply. "Play nice" sums it up nicely.
Because of their divisive nature, political and religious debates, and thus postings, are prohibited at LumberJocks.com. Please refrain from starting or taking part in such discussions.
Monitoring
Due to the high activity on the site it is impossible to read everything that is posted and so we rely on the flagging system to monitor posts. If you see something that you feel is inappropriate, whether it is in the wrong location, is deemed "spam" or is offensive in some manner, flag it and we will look into it as soon as we can.
Projects
Over the past year we have tried to get the site back on track as a woodworking showcase. What is appropriate for the projects section? Things made with wood.
Tool Refurbishings? Absolutely - when it is the wood component that is being refurbished. Other refurbishings can be discussed in a blog or in the Woodworking Tools Forum.
Non-wood material made with woodworking tools? Blog about it. We love to see woodworkers thinking outside the box with his/her craft but we also want to keep the projects section for wood-working only.

*1T - Gunny - Pottz do what you want here is the code of conduct*
Remember every keystroke is saved- this pop-up showed up with my paragraph and any word with the letter "G" was highlighted in yellow. Guys the previous joke had a lot of "P" words.

Stay G and we will make this work.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- you are our Word meister- wish to offer an analyst of the rules posted above; IMO keep it G


----------



## pottz

dw i think we all know the rules,ive been reminded of them many times myself,if ya know what i mean.


----------



## corelz125

I usually opt for the napkin and electrical tape band aid. Gunny you have any cartoons or phrases taped to the tool box at work? We've been reminded of the written rules and the unwritten rules numerous times. We're like a traveling circus. Been to 3 cities already


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

As we approach 2,300 posts- please post but read the above rules that were sent to us.

*We either keep this going and there is no reason why we can't- remember they use algorithms for our key stokes and if you would have seen the "brown screen pop up" It showed my paragraph with the letter "G" as I was typing the name of this site…

Again it is up to Gunny and us to follow the rules and keep it G*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> dw i think we all know the rules,ive been reminded of them many times myself,if ya know what i mean.
> 
> - pottz


Then why did you give a shoutout to a new member who posted a pG13 joke? We are G- Corelz has posted some very thought-provoking jokes as of late. People are coming to the Garage, the postings are interesting, the number of posts per night.

Pottz, I am hearing that you may have sabotaged "the Show.." which was about to surpass Corona Crazy's post count?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good night…










This one is for you Pottz…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny you have any cartoons or phrases taped to the tool box at work?
> - corelz125


I do, but nothing controversial, those are inside the toolbox door. Ones outside are something funny I like.

This one is a favorite:


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> dw i think we all know the rules,ive been reminded of them many times myself,if ya know what i mean.
> 
> - pottz


\Got them tattooed to your chest like I suggested???


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- you are our Word meister- wish to offer an analyst of the rules posted above; IMO keep it G
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


OK, keep it nice not too much spice ;-) ggg pppp nothing showed on my screen, must be ok now.

BTW, I use electrical tape not bandaids. Seal it up tight so not bad can get in ;-) No more blood out. Working in commercial ceilings is good for building strong immune systems. The ends of all the support and earthquake stability wires make hundreds of scratches, not too deep, just enough to build immunity to most everything ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

When blood happen, like Bandit I mark the back of the project, then squeeze the mess in my tee shirt. If it won't stop I go for the band aid.

Thanks for the comments on my tray, was nice to see first thing in the morning.


----------



## corelz125

I've seen that pic a few times before about the bolt. Made me laugh first time I saw it. Pottz now your a jack in a box


----------



## 987Ron

GUTENTIGHT

Torqued or cross threaded
Tight is Tight


----------



## pottz

> dw i think we all know the rules,ive been reminded of them many times myself,if ya know what i mean.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Then why did you give a shoutout to a new member who posted a pG13 joke? We are G- Corelz has posted some very thought-provoking jokes as of late. People are coming to the Garage, the postings are interesting, the number of posts per night.
> 
> Pottz, I am hearing that you may have sabotaged "the Show.." which was about to surpass Corona Crazy s post count?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well you heard wrong,and trust me you wont want the hear the real reason here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz now your a jack in a box
> 
> - corelz125


Your comment put a smile on my face but the jack in the box was meant for our posts. We never know…

Potts my apology for my statement about you above. It was a group effort IMO. We need to take a trip together and have a chat.


----------



## pottz

i prefer too keep my feet firmly planted on the ground !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i prefer too keep my feet firmly planted on the ground !
> 
> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i prefer too keep my feet firmly planted on the ground !
> 
> - pottz


Earth's rotation is roughly 1,000 mph.

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Thought for the day…*

*"Everyone's got a plan till they get hit."-Mike Tyson*


----------



## LeeRoyMan

I twisted my knee yesterday and had to go get an x-ray.
Doc said it looks pretty bad.

*Picture Removed, forgot this is a G site. Sorry!!*

(I'll be back in a few)


----------



## pottz

> I twisted my knee yesterday and had to go get an x-ray.
> Doc said it looks pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I ll be back in a few)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


glad to have you back my friend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I twisted my knee yesterday and had to go get an x-ray.
> Doc said it looks pretty bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I ll be back in a few)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Ouch! Let us know- prayers for you…


----------



## corelz125

Oh boyy lol


----------



## bigblockyeti

> i prefer too keep my feet firmly planted on the ground !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Earth s rotation is roughly 1,000 mph.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I thought it was only 1rpd


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I twisted my knee yesterday and had to go get an x-ray.
> Doc said it looks pretty bad.
> 
> *Picture Removed, forgot this is a G site. Sorry!!*
> 
> (I ll be back in a few)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Yeah we don't need a picture as proof on that one. Kinda like pottz's tattoo of the rules on his chest.

LOL


----------



## pottz

> I twisted my knee yesterday and had to go get an x-ray.
> Doc said it looks pretty bad.
> 
> *Picture Removed, forgot this is a G site. Sorry!!*
> 
> (I ll be back in a few)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Yeah we don t need a picture as proof on that one. Kinda like pottz s tattoo of the rules on his chest.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


it's not my chest gunny,to keep it "g" rated i wont divulge-lol.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Earth s rotation is roughly 1,000 mph.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That is why people that live on the Equator can jump farther than those living up north….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I twisted my knee yesterday and had to go get an x-ray.
> Doc said it looks pretty bad.
> 
> *Picture Removed, forgot this is a G site. Sorry!!*
> 
> it s not my chest gunny,to keep it "g" rated i wont divulge-lol.
> 
> - pottz


To be clear "G" does NOT stand for Gory.

LOL


----------



## Peteybadboy

Leeroy, hope you weren't playing pickle ball that kills everyone's knees.

A lot of shop time today. Finally feel better pollen down here is brutal.

Banging out 2nd tray while things are fresh and some set ups are in place. A couple hrs from a cocktail!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I twisted my knee yesterday and had to go get an x-ray.
> Doc said it looks pretty bad.
> 
> *Picture Removed, forgot this is a G site. Sorry!!*
> 
> (I ll be back in a few)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Ouch! Join the club ;-(( I'm on my third set of unloader braces. They work well ;-)) They wanted to give me artificial knees when I was 55. I knew I was better off being a part-time electrician with braces than a full-time Walmart greeter with new knees.


----------



## bandit571

I guess these are called "Strong backs"..









To keep the high winds ( 31mph gusts) from just blowing the North Gable over…at least until I could get the roof beams installed…









Middle one is doubled up, to form an "I" beam….other 2 are just C channels…..PITA when it is a one man crew (me)...Sucking down a couple Gatorade ZEROs…...Guinness for Supper, later…

Just roof panels and the doors to do…..this weekend..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Bandit I can only remember what you are doing…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

https://nationaltoday.com/doctors-day/

Top Max do you have any statistics on the percentage of posts about medical situations compared to the others?

I looked at my calendar for March and out of the 31 days I have 8 for myself, 1 for the vet, and I have 22 days left…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No, never thought about statisticizing medical posts. Too much medical on our minds after 70 ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lookin' good Bandit.

Project today: I hate plumbing because it is always a PIA ;-( The water saver toilet went into slow down mode. Didn't want to flush well with just liquid. Plunger won't fix it. I poked the garden hose in and let it have it ;-)) There went all the water it has saved in the last year. Reminds me of spill-proof gas cans. CAn't fill anything without spilling. Never had any spills with non-spill-proof gas cans.


----------



## moke

> Moke, can I choose which angle I view if I sat around that table? Are you working on the Gerstner chests?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


 I have not started on them Petey, I have been busy working on the structure itself. Today I put up what felt like 1,000,000 feet of insulation! but the walls are done now and I will start on the visqueen on Thursday. The contractors are siding today and tomorrow, then put up the ceiling on Thursday or Friday. The &^(^(@#) OSB is now 36.00 per sheet.

I often wondered what that thing looks like from the backside!!!

LBD-I was going to put up the visqueen today, but even though I had about 5 staplers, none were cordless and you should have heard my BIL, who was helping me, complain! One of the contractors says, I can't believe you don't have a Ryobi…...so I went down into my garage and looked and low and behold, I do! So my BIL is happy now, no cords or hoses.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Moke-*

+1 Cordless I do like my cordless tools. I am starting a Milwaukee family of cordless tools and outdoor equipment- Works for me, except I purchased the Milwaukee 18Volt- finish nailer to eliminate to a hose. After unboxing, I put the battery in it. I knew immediately that it was too heavy compared to the lighter air hose gun.










In reality, I spent some time with the compressor- air hose- and a nailer. What I remember most was how happy in 1992, with this wonderful new this from Bostich- compressor and guns. With experience, you learned to dance with the hose- and it got the job done. Why the excitement before the Compressor and hose.










Welcome to 2021…


----------



## moke

DW-
I agree! The cordless nailers are heavy, I have a "franken-Bench" that is on wheels and amoungst other things, contains a pancake compressor. I really only use it in the shop, so it is fine for me. I have 4 or 5 PC air nailers and stapler, but that had a hose and he did not want to wrestle a cord or hose, so I found I had a 1/4" Ryobi crown stapler. ( I really don't recall getting it!) In reality, when I had my business, I put my lab bill on that card every month, which ranged from 2 to 6K…so I was making 50 to 200.00 per month in gift cards which I always got Home Depot cards….which got me lots of green toys, I think I surpassed 80 now. But don't tell the little woman!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW-
> I agree! The cordless nailers are heavy, I have a "franken-Bench" that is on wheels and amoungst other things, contains a pancake compressor. I really only use it in the shop, so it is fine for me. I have 4 or 5 PC air nailers and stapler, but that had a hose and he did not want to wrestle a cord or hose, so I found I had a 1/4" Ryobi crown stapler. ( I really don t recall getting it!) In reality, when I had my business, I put my lab bill on that card every month, which ranged from 2 to 6K…so I was making 50 to 200.00 per month in gift cards which I always got Home Depot cards….which *got me lots of green toys, I think I surpassed 80 now*. But don t tell the little woman!
> 
> - moke


*Breaking news- * Moke has over 80 green family members. I love it! Now, which one do I use now…

Fantastic


----------



## pottz

he's worse than the duck.i think we need to do an intervention!!! those arn't festool green though or mike would still be working too pay off the debt-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is a cute song:*

"The Letter G Song"


----------



## corelz125

A guy was sitting quietly reading his paper when his wife
walked up behind him and whacked him on the head
with a magazine.
'What was that for?' he asked.
'That was for the piece of paper in your pants pocket
with the name Laura Lou written on it,' she replied.
'Two weeks ago when I went to the races,
Laura Lou was the name of one of the horses I bet on,'
he explained.
'Oh honey, I'm sorry,' she said.
'I should have known there was a good explanation.'
Three days later he was watching a ballgame on TV when
she walked up and hit him in the head again, this time
with the iron skillet, which knocked him out cold.
When he came to, he asked,
'What the hell was that for?'
'Your horse called!'


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A guy was sitting quietly reading his paper when his wife
> walked up behind him and whacked him on the head
> with a magazine.
> 'What was that for?' he asked.
> 'That was for the piece of paper in your pants pocket
> with the name Laura Lou written on it,' she replied.
> 'Two weeks ago when I went to the races,
> Laura Lou was the name of one of the horses I bet on,'
> he explained.
> 'Oh honey, I'm sorry,' she said.
> 'I should have known there was a good explanation.'
> Three days later he was watching a ballgame on TV when
> she walked up and hit him in the head again, this time
> with the iron skillet, which knocked him out cold.
> When he came to, he asked,
> 'What the hell was that for?'
> 'Your horse called!'
> 
> - corelz125


+1 this is why you are the joke meister- great push on the G rating…


----------



## corelz125

I dont own any ryobi stuff. Most people like it but never bought it


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I dont own any ryobi stuff. Most people like it but never bought it
> 
> - corelz125


Choices and more choices- today the companies have got us hooked on their product for your particular brand then offer more tools that fit your family now including outdoor stuff. I have 7 - 18V Milwaukee battery tools.. 5 stars


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Well, guys if that's it -


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> LBD-I was going to put up the visqueen today, but even though I had about 5 staplers, none were cordless and you should have heard my BIL, who was helping me, complain! One of the contractors says, I can t believe you don t have a Ryobi…...so I went down into my garage and looked and low and behold, I do! So my BIL is happy now, no cords or hoses.
> 
> - moke


Lots of cordless tools when I was an apprentice. My favorite was the Yankee screwdriver. Carpenters were driving 16 penny nails with 2 whacks using their cordless drivers. Their cordless saws would usually cut a 2×4 in two with 2 swipes, not more than 2 1/2.


----------



## pottz

> A guy was sitting quietly reading his paper when his wife
> walked up behind him and whacked him on the head
> with a magazine.
> 'What was that for?' he asked.
> 'That was for the piece of paper in your pants pocket
> with the name Laura Lou written on it,' she replied.
> 'Two weeks ago when I went to the races,
> Laura Lou was the name of one of the horses I bet on,'
> he explained.
> 'Oh honey, I'm sorry,' she said.
> 'I should have known there was a good explanation.'
> Three days later he was watching a ballgame on TV when
> she walked up and hit him in the head again, this time
> with the iron skillet, which knocked him out cold.
> When he came to, he asked,
> 'What the hell was that for?'
> 'Your horse called!'
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO!!!


----------



## pottz

> Well, guys if that s it -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


that burn barrel is gonna get gunny fined,put it out and join us on the beautiful cali patio i had built.you know,the one you wouldn;t chip in on ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A guy was sitting quietly reading his paper when his wife
> walked up behind him and whacked him on the head
> with a magazine.
> 'What was that for?' he asked.
> 'That was for the piece of paper in your pants pocket
> with the name Laura Lou written on it,' she replied.
> 'Two weeks ago when I went to the races,
> Laura Lou was the name of one of the horses I bet on,'
> he explained.
> 'Oh honey, I'm sorry,' she said.
> 'I should have known there was a good explanation.'
> Three days later he was watching a ballgame on TV when
> she walked up and hit him in the head again, this time
> with the iron skillet, which knocked him out cold.
> When he came to, he asked,
> 'What the hell was that for?'
> 'Your horse called!'
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> LMAO!!!
> 
> - pottz


LMAO+2


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Keep the burn barrel going. We have 60 masks per mile in I-5 in WA. They are a hazard for wildlife. People need to get them in the barrel.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> that burn barrel is gonna get gunny fined,put it out and join us on the beautiful cali patio i had built.you know,the one you wouldn;t chip in on ?
> 
> - pottz


OK- This is why we should appreciate Bandit tonight- Building that metal shell and his shop equipment…
here is a Guinness for you…


----------



## pottz

> Keep the burn barrel going. We have 60 masks per mile in I-5 in WA. They are a hazard for wildlife. People need to get them in the barrel.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


lol-yeah thats an issue every where bob,people take em off and just toss em anywhere.but i guess we kinda knew that was gonna happen !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max I will keep that burn barrel going Gunny said that he wanted the bugs and pollen flushes from Pottz's Cali patio…

By the time Pottz opens up, I'll have this guy again-










after the smokes clears…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Guys, I hope that you can accept our burn barrel as our Olympic torch-


----------



## pottz

forget that mini taco kid ive got grilled rack of lamb and herb roasted potatos coming out of the grill pit.got a nice napa zin too pair with it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> forget that mini taco kid ive got grilled rack of lamb and herb roasted potatos coming out of the grill pit.got a nice napa zin too pair with it.
> 
> - pottz


Sounds good but please keep these chilled for Bandit


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

https://www.xmasclock.com/

Merry Christmas


----------



## corelz125

Had grilled rack of lamb last night for dinner. Mint jelly yes or no?


----------



## pottz

> Had grilled rack of lamb last night for dinner. Mint jelly yes or no?
> 
> - corelz125


of course,and ice cold craft brews and well aged scotch on the rocks boys.something for everyone.

someone left a bible on my chair last night,dw you know anything about that? the message mode was left on.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Seriously, artists prepare months in advance- think about Christmas and listen to carrols here is one from a few years ago in AZ summer…










music for my inspiration-

#CrazyLoveVolII #PaulSimon #Graceland


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Had grilled rack of lamb last night for dinner.* Mint jelly yes or no?
> *
> - corelz125
> 
> of course,and ice cold craft brews and well aged scotch on the rocks boys.something for everyone.
> 
> - pottz


*
Captain- Corelz asked- Mint Jelly or not… are you adding mint jelly as an extra $$$$ side?*


----------



## pottz

> Seriously, artists prepare months in advance- think about Christmas and listen to carrols here is one from a few years ago in AZ summer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> music for my inspiration-
> 
> #CrazyLoveVolII #PaulSimon #Graceland
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


christmas dw really,thats the last thing i wanna think about,im just looking forward to getting out of this pandemic and enjoying summer again.


----------



## pottz

> Had grilled rack of lamb last night for dinner.* Mint jelly yes or no?
> *
> - corelz125
> 
> of course,and ice cold craft brews and well aged scotch on the rocks boys.something for everyone.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Captain- Corelz asked- Mint Jelly or not… are you adding mint jelly as an extra $$$$ side?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i think i answered and no charge this isn't corelz bar and grill.the dinner is my gift for friends.


----------



## pottz

well im out boys tell gunny i saved some lamb and scotch for him.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny you have a choice going to Pottz's whereas I bring the food to you…










No charge- our friend has Pottz's credit card on file go easy on him…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Guys, I hope that you can accept our burn barrel as our Olympic torch-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah, our Olympic torch. Should get wavered on the burn barrel law. We will be doing more good than harm burning masks.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> well im out boys tell gunny i saved some lamb and scotch for him.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks, was out with friend from Iraq tonight, always an enjoyable dinner.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Keep the burn barrel going. We have 60 masks per mile in I-5 in WA. They are a hazard for wildlife. People need to get them in the barrel.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> lol-yeah thats an issue every where bob,people take em off and just toss em anywhere.but i guess we kinda knew that was gonna happen !
> 
> - pottz


I never thought about masks doing more harm than good in the long run. Guess I would have known it if I had thought about it. ;-(( How long until we get a generation that isn't mostly @$$ craters?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The Gobbernment method-









*
In reality…*










*Our method…*


----------



## corelz125

Generations seem to be getting worse than better Bob.


----------



## 987Ron

> Guys, I hope that you can accept our burn barrel as our Olympic torch-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Yeah, our Olympic torch. Should get wavered on the burn barrel law. We will be doing more good than harm burning masks.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


How about a upgrade for the burn barrel a real torch. Roast some wieners for hot dogs, smoke some pork?


----------



## 987Ron

DW
If you do try a boomerang build, remember if the boomerang does not come back when thrown it is just then called a stick. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- You made my morning and solved our smoke problem*

*Turbo Charged Burn Barrel*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW
> If you do try a boomerang build, remember if the boomerang does not come back when thrown it is just then called a stick. Couldn t resist.
> 
> - 987Ron


*More truth than humor…*

I found this on YouTube…

*How to Make an Origami Boomerang*





Great project for idle hands…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bigblockyeti

> How about a upgrade for the burn barrel a real torch. Roast some wieners for hot dogs, smoke some pork?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


That's awesome and I bet it can make a lot of brush, logs, junk mail, etc. go away very quickly. I've been burning a little on and off of my brush pile left by a contractor that was to remove a couple dozen trees at my property and instead took out closer to 300. That left a pile 40'x40' almost 10' high and without running water I've only had oversized campfires on several occasions burning through no more than a few cubic yards at a time. The most productive days were when there was a slight breeze allowing consumption of more fuel in less time. I have an 8hp walk behind leaf blower that could run at little more than idle and move tremendous air volume through a super sized burn barrel. Something the size of a lift and dump dumpster would work well but I'm guessing if BFI dropped a nice dumpster off and it was used a burn barrel, they would be less than pleased when it was time to haul it away.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 Fantastic morning wit and humor…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> - woodbutcherbynight


That's literally our entire HOA board.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That s literally our entire HOA board.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## pottz

> Guys, I hope that you can accept our burn barrel as our Olympic torch-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Yeah, our Olympic torch. Should get wavered on the burn barrel law. We will be doing more good than harm burning masks.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> How about a upgrade for the burn barrel a real torch. Roast some wieners for hot dogs, smoke some pork?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


yeah id say that will cook a dog or smoke some meat real fast.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


Our mayor and chity council for sure. Actually the Gobbernor and legislature, Oh, add in the courts that let crime and code violations risk the public, OH< and don't forget Shiddadle…..................


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> How about a upgrade for the burn barrel a real torch. Roast some wieners for hot dogs, smoke some pork?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> That s awesome and I bet it can make a lot of brush, logs, junk mail, etc. go away very quickly. I ve been burning a little on and off of my brush pile left by a contractor that was to remove a couple dozen trees at my property and instead took out closer to 300. That left a pile 40×40 almost 10 high and without running water I ve only had oversized campfires on several occasions burning through no more than a few cubic yards at a time. The most productive days were when there was a slight breeze allowing consumption of more fuel in less time. I have an 8hp walk behind leaf blower that could run at little more than idle and move tremendous air volume through a super sized burn barrel. Something the size of a lift and dump dumpster would work well but I m guessing if BFI dropped a nice dumpster off and it was used a burn barrel, they would be less than pleased when it was time to haul it away.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Tell them it was spontaneous combustion. Happens to haystacks.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Something the size of a lift and dump dumpster would work well but I m guessing if BFI dropped a nice dumpster off and it was used a burn barrel, they would be less than pleased when it was time to haul it away.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I am going to mention this to my boss, he is always looking for a cheaper way out of something. Be fun watching him try it. Will post pictures with the Fireman and firetrucks.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Okay posted my Finishing Rack project, now time to get out and make some sawdust for next project.


----------



## 987Ron

> - woodbutcherbynight


I put in 911


----------



## Peteybadboy

Shot 77 today.

Having a strong coffee to get me in the shop.

If you are looking to get out of a conversation w someone where you're wondering who ties your shoes, just say "there you go" and walk away. It works w crazy people too. Works every time.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny I don't see your drying rack


----------



## pottz

> Gunny I don t see your drying rack
> 
> - Peteybadboy


yeah second project posted right now,i already commented.you do need some coffee petey!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Shot 77 today.
> 
> Having a strong coffee to get me in the shop.
> 
> If you are looking to get out of a conversation w someone where you re wondering who ties your shoes, just say "there you go" and walk away. It works w crazy people too. Works every time.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny I don t see your drying rack
> 
> - Peteybadboy


https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/419310


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Metric tap an die holder pieces were all done finishing so put them together and added labels. Have one more tray for Imperial drawer that is in finishing yet. Might post as project…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Tie Your Shoes Song*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Shot 77 today.
> 
> Having a strong coffee to get me in the shop.
> 
> If you are looking to get out of a conversation w someone where you re wondering who ties your shoes, just say "there you go" and walk away. It works w crazy people too. Works every time.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I doubt it works with stupid people ;-)) They refuse to consider facts.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Handyman's email mentioned OSHA's 2020 top 10 violations. I knew fall protection would be the top, it always is. Don't forget to tie yourselves to your ladders. ;-)

I wish they had jurisdiction over the chity of Auburn to correct their Hazard Communication violations.

Here's the full list:
1. Fall Protection - General Requirements: 5,424 violations;
2. Hazard Communication: 3,199;
3. Respiratory Protection: 2,649;
4. Scaffolding: 2,538;
5. Ladders: 2,129;
6. Lockout/Tagout: 2,065;
7. Powered Industrial Trucks: 1,932;
8. Fall Protection - Training Requirements; 1,621;
9. Personal Protective and Life Saving Equipment - Eye and Face Protection: 1,369;
10. Machine Guarding: 1,313 violations.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good news, our Gunny made #1… Good job Gunny.

I don't see any victory celebration dinner from Pottz…..

so I got the taco truck and I will send a special truck later to go with the fire barrel.

Can I get someone to move Pottz's smoker? I need more room for the supercharged fir barrel…

Truck 1









I'll post later-

Ps any updates on Bandit and his shed projects?


----------



## pottz

> Good news, our Gunny made #1… Good job Gunny.
> 
> I don t see any victory celebration dinner from Pottz…..
> 
> so I got the taco truck and I will send a special truck later to go with the fire barrel.
> 
> Can I get someone to move Pottz s smoker? I need more room for the supercharged fir barrel…
> 
> Truck 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ll post later-
> 
> Ps any updates on Bandit and his shed projects?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


too late dw i had (got junk) come by earlier and hauled that pos away.and dont touch my smoker!!!


----------



## bandit571

Took a weather day, today…..not doing roofs in the wind…..laid out the starter strips for the roof….this weekend, I can install most of the roof, I hope…

They be talking snow showers tomorrow…....yuck….

Went out on a walk about today…..4 items bought…..film at 2300 hrs….


----------



## pottz

i feel for ya bandit,it was a chilly 86 here,brrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i feel for ya bandit,it was a chilly 86 here,brrrrrrr!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


But you have earthquakes and as to moving your smoker- copy. May I suggest that you should stop the Dire wolf from lifting his leg as he passes by… Maybe that isn't smoke patina on the sides of your smoker.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Took a weather day, today…..not doing roofs in the wind…..laid out the starter strips for the roof….this weekend, I can install most of the roof, I hope…
> 
> They be talking snow showers tomorrow…....yuck….
> 
> Went out on a walk about today…..4 items bought…..film at 2300 hrs….
> 
> - bandit571


Send the wind our way. WE could use it. Need 3 mph minimum to dissipate propane. We are too low 98% of the time.

Congrats *Gunnny* on reaching #1.


----------



## corelz125

weather has been up and down for us to. was 70 last week now back in the 30s.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Send the wind our way. WE could use it. Need 3 mph minimum to dissipate propane. We are too low 98% of the time.
> 
> Congrats *Gunnny* on reaching #1.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Desert always had at least 5-7 mph breeze all year round. LOL

Thanks, was surprised as it is a shop use project.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> weather has been up and down for us to. was 70 last week now back in the 30s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


*Corelz this is one of your best- you got me on this one. +1*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> Desert always had at least 5-7 mph breeze all year round.* LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 the reason that my MPH stats are* because we are rated "G"*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## pottz

> i feel for ya bandit,it was a chilly 86 here,brrrrrrr!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> But you have earthquakes and as to moving your smoker- copy. May I suggest that you should stop the Dire wolf from lifting his leg as he passes by… Maybe that isn t smoke patina on the sides of your smoker.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


one big one every 20-30 years no big deal.plus it creates jobs-lol. the dire wolf is charge of seasoning?


----------



## pottz

> weather has been up and down for us to. was 70 last week now back in the 30s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


hang on let me have another drink!


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


LMAO!!!


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


PRAISE THE LORD GUNNY!


----------



## pottz

> *
> Desert always had at least 5-7 mph breeze all year round.* LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> +1 the reason that my MPH stats are* because we are rated "G"*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw enough with the "G" rating warnings,we knowwwww!


----------



## pottz

gunny i think i saw dw just now kneel??


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> 
> Thanks, was surprised as it is a shop use project. *
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Enjoy the feeling and the Duck commented on it… I voted for yours. We followed your progress at Gunny's Garage… Then you post, but how many people know about the back scene progress that it takes to make the finished product?

My favorite is Bandit's progress pics and the story behind it- both in his woodworking and shed build….

From my Top Max closing-










Feel better Bandit…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> dw enough with the "G" rating warnings,we knowwwww!
> 
> - pottz


*
It is not a warning *it is a reminder- and praise to this site for succeeding with a G…

Protect what we have and so far very good


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *
> Desert always had at least 5-7 mph breeze all year round.* LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> +1 the reason that my MPH stats are* because we are rated "G"*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dw enough with the "G" rating warnings,we knowwwww!
> 
> - pottz


Tattoo itching???


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max here is a break from the NW news to Austin TX 3/31-*

*Far-Left Protesters Attack Man, Smash His Motorcycle*

https://www.infowars.com/posts/far-left-protesters-attack-man-smash-his-motorcycle/
*
From all of your NW protesting posts and we have this continuing today?

Not to make this a political commentary but a shoutout to stay vigilant and keep the 2nd amendment alive…*
*

Pt 2*
*Man Arrested in Anti-Asian Attack Was on Parole for Killing His Mother*
https://www.nytimes.com/2021/03/31/nyregion/brandon-elliot-asian-attack-nyc.html

*The gun or the crazies…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Send the wind our way. WE could use it. Need 3 mph minimum to dissipate propane. We are too low 98% of the time.
> 
> Congrats *Gunnny* on reaching #1.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Desert always had at least 5-7 mph breeze all year round. LOL
> 
> Thanks, was surprised as it is a shop use project.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Most locations do if they are not protected from winds. B4 OSHA the normal practice was to remodel gas stations and wire pumps hot. Can't afford to turn them off for a few minutes. Usually, if a wire made a spark that caused fire we would just slap the small flame with our hand. One day I was wiring a new pump and there was a guy about 2 feet away pumping gas into his pickup. I had a fire start, slapped it and it did not go out. I picked up a hand full of dirt under the pump and dropped it on the flame and it flared up. This pump had been leaking more than normal.

My extinguisher was at the shop for an annual checkup. I asked the station operator for his extinguisher. He asked who would pay for the recharge. I told him my boss would. He asked if I was sure, I told him to give me the extinguisher or I was leaving and he could deal with the fire under the pump. I squirted the fire and the Idiot filling his pickup was watching it still filling his pickup! The wind blowing 15 or 20 mph saved the day.

Occasionally I would be at a station to connect a pump hot when it was still. If they would not turn it off I told them to wait for another day. No wind to dissipate fumes, no hot work ;-))

One day I was disconnecting pumps for a remodel on a closed station. The pump I was working on had more evidence of leaking than normal. It was still. I saw an iron worker bringing a cutting torch to work in the canopy. I walked away. The first spark hit the ground and it flashed off right where the code said it would. ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> Desert always had at least 5-7 mph breeze all year round.* LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> +1 the reason that my MPH stats are* because we are rated "G"*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dw enough with the "G" rating warnings,we knowwwww!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Tattoo itching???*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Very few people know when Corona Crazy was on fire… Pottz told his trusted to get a C.Crazy Tattoo. Yes, I was trying to get it removed - it was itchy…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Send the wind our way. WE could use it. Need 3 mph minimum to dissipate propane. We are too low 98% of the time.
> 
> Congrats *Gunnny* on reaching #1.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Desert always had at least 5-7 mph breeze all year round. LOL
> 
> Thanks, was surprised as it is a shop use project.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Most locations do if they are not protected from winds. B4 OSHA the normal practice was to remodel gas stations and wire pumps hot. Can't afford to turn them off for a few minutes. Usually, if a wire made a spark that caused fire we would just slap the small flame with our hand. One day I was wiring a new pump and there was a guy about 2 feet away pumping gas into his pickup. I had a fire start, slapped it and it did not go out. I picked up a hand full of dirt under the pump and dropped it on the flame and it flared up. This pump had been leaking more than normal.
> 
> My extinguisher was at the shop for an annual checkup. I asked the station operator for his extinguisher. He asked who would pay for the recharge. I told him my boss would. He asked if I was sure, I told him to give me the extinguisher or I was leaving and he could deal with the fire under the pump. I squirted the fire and the Idiot filling his pickup was watching it still filling his pickup!
> 
> Occasionally I would be at a station to connect a pump hot when it was still. If they would not turn it off I told them to wait for another day. No wind to dissipate fumes, no hot work ;-))
> 
> One day I was disconnecting pumps for a remodel on a closed station. The pump I was working on had more evidence of leaking than normal. It was still. I saw an iron worker bringing a cutting torch to work in the canopy. I walked away. The first spark hit the ground and it flashed off right where the code said it would. ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 I will comment Thurs. Dude yours are the best 4-1-21


----------



## pottz

> dw enough with the "G" rating warnings,we knowwwww!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> It is not a warning *it is a reminder- and praise to this site for succeeding with a G…
> 
> Protect what we have and so far very good
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


we know gram gram!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

IMO- "bud" from Corona Crazy to the "Garage" a fantastic run. But what do you offer Gunny for a 1st place win, therefore I'll send Gunny a Waffel House truck…

Good job- Gunny…


----------



## pottz

> IMO- "bud" from Corona Crazy to the "Garage" a fantastic run. But what do you offer Gunny for a 1st place win, therefore I ll send Gunny a Waffel House truck…
> 
> Good job- Gunny…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well so far i still have the winning record? talk is cheap dw so show me the money!!!! i was shut down on the premise we went off topic? not even a rule.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> not even a rule.
> 
> - pottz


We can add another line to your tattoo.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> not even a rule.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We can add another line to your tattoo.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


GUNNY WE DONT NEED NO STINKY RULES!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> not even a rule.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We can add another line to your tattoo.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


no more room-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> no more room-lol.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> no more room-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Or was it the 18 hours in the chair that has you rethinking adding more??


----------



## pottz

> no more room-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Or was it the 18 hours in the chair that has you rethinking adding more??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


well we can always have some removed,right?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Keep it simple- "BOHICA"


----------



## pottz

> Keep it simple- "BOHICA"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not a problem it's all about the preparation-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> no more room-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Or was it the 18 hours in the chair that has you rethinking adding more??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> well we can always have some removed,right?
> 
> - pottz


Yes you can my friend, but you will never forget the experience of getting that tat- the experience of who was Tat'ing that night. I did a few, but did I do yours?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nondisclosure of my work…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx guys- g-night


----------



## pottz

well enough fun for one day boys,peace out jocks!


----------



## RichT

> dw enough with the "G" rating warnings,we knowwwww!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It is not a warning it is a reminder- and praise to this site for succeeding with a G…
> 
> Protect what we have and so far very good
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah, DW, but that X-Ray…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> dw enough with the "G" rating warnings,we knowwwww!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It is not a warning it is a reminder- and praise to this site for succeeding with a G…
> 
> Protect what we have and so far very good
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Yeah, DW, but that X-Ray…
> 
> - Rich


But did that x-ray violate any HIPA rules? or G rating? I am not a moderator. People can call as they see it. I just try to post G… As for the x-ray- ask Gunny or Pottz. If Leroy posted an injury under false pretenses then… I won't bother to engage in that post. If it is a true pic and if you are a friend of Leroy send him a condolence gift -


----------



## corelz125

No osha in here. Had to take the osha 30 hour training class online couple of years ago. That was way to much time reading about all the rules that if you followed each and every one you would get no work done at all.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> No osha in here. Had to take the osha 30 hour training class online couple of years ago. That was way to much time reading about all the rules that if you followed each and every one you would get no work done at all.
> 
> - corelz125


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> If Leroy posted an injury under false pretenses then…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No false pretenses, it was just a joke.
Wasn't even my knee, or ...nie


----------



## 987Ron

Lee Valley has a live video today at 2:00 pm EDT on using OSMO finishing. 1 hour long, free. Facebook or live from Lee Valley. I will try to watch it, at least start it, can always turn it off.

Morning all, cool here 60 degrees, sunny, slight breeze.

No April's fool jokes from me. Watch out for them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LeRoy, I understand… Recall I posted prayers but I did not donate $$$ to a go fund me site. Regardless good to see you back…

Today is April Fools Day and I will be on guard for dubious posts :>)


----------



## corelz125

I would fall right to sleep watching that on facebook


----------



## RichT

> Today is April Fools Day and I will be on guard for dubious posts :>)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I wouldn't even try to slip anything past your eagle eye.


----------



## bandit571

1st week of May….I will be getting the Watchman installed in my heart…..involves 2 days, maybe a third one…2 round trips at about 90 miles each way….

Not allowed to drive on the second trip…

2nd Jab is next week…..

Maybe I'll have the shed done by then…...then maybe re-do the wood tops on the Work Mate…..as the plywood ones are shot. Will have to decide whether to re-do the dog holes…..


----------



## 987Ron

> I would fall right to sleep watching that on facebook
> 
> - corelz125


I may also, but I need the rest. Will do the live thing rather than mess with Facebook. Not a subscriber or user.


----------



## pottz

> Today is April Fools Day and I will be on guard for dubious posts :>)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I wouldn t even try to slip anything past your eagle eye.
> 
> - Rich


;-O !!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Today is April Fools Day and I will be on guard for dubious posts :>)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I wouldn t even try to slip anything past your eagle eye.
> 
> - Rich


+1 Nor yours as well-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- Thx for the update…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz just sent me a PM inviting me over for a smokehouse dinner tonight at his place*

April fools…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Positive G Words That Have 5 or Fewer Letters*

*"You can describe your best friend as a gem, or you can gush about her grin. Either way, there are plenty of complimentary words that have four or fewer letters. Here are some short words that start with G."*

https://grammar.yourdictionary.com/word-lists/positive-words-that-start-with-g.html


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy morning 2 timing belts on a toyota 4Runner and Tundra then a water pump on a Cadillac.


----------



## 987Ron

> Busy morning 2 timing belts on a toyota 4Runner and Tundra then a water pump on a Cadillac.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Ever remove a oil drain plug (Aluminum or AL. allowy) on an Audi or BMW that is flush with the sump, hex hole in the middle. 18 ft.lbs of torque and the allen hex hole is twisted out of shape. Installed with allen key not all the way in probably. About 1 1/2 inch in dia. Friend ask if I could help him….Not sure I want to get involved. 
Suggestion other than Dealer. 
Thanks 
Ron.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Busy morning 2 timing belts on a toyota 4Runner and Tundra then a water pump on a Cadillac.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That's nothing..
This morning I already built a bar, 
I'm starting a wall unit, that I will have installed by 1:00,
Then building a complete kitchen and installing it at 5:00. Hopefully the paint will be dry.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Busy morning 2 timing belts on a toyota 4Runner and Tundra then a water pump on a Cadillac.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> That s nothing..
> This morning I already built a bar,
> I m starting a wall unit, that I will have installed by 1:00,
> Then building a complete kitchen and installing it at 5:00. Hopefully the paint will be dry.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


LOL


----------



## pottz

> Busy morning 2 timing belts on a toyota 4Runner and Tundra then a water pump on a Cadillac.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> That s nothing..
> This morning I already built a bar,
> I m starting a wall unit, that I will have installed by 1:00,
> Then building a complete kitchen and installing it at 5:00. Hopefully the paint will be dry.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


your such a slacker !


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Busy morning 2 timing belts on a toyota 4Runner and Tundra then a water pump on a Cadillac.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> That s nothing..
> This morning I already built a bar,
> I m starting a wall unit, that I will have installed by 1:00,
> Then building a complete kitchen and installing it at 5:00. Hopefully the paint will be dry.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> your such a slacker !
> 
> - pottz


Well, as soon as I get home I'm going to dig up and replace my sprinkler system, mow the yards, put in 2 new bathroom faucets. 
If there is any time left after that I'm going to extend the back patio cover, 
but I have to cook the wife some dinner, so I may not be able to finish that one.


----------



## pottz

> Busy morning 2 timing belts on a toyota 4Runner and Tundra then a water pump on a Cadillac.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> That s nothing..
> This morning I already built a bar,
> I m starting a wall unit, that I will have installed by 1:00,
> Then building a complete kitchen and installing it at 5:00. Hopefully the paint will be dry.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> your such a slacker !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well, as soon as I get home I m going to dig up and replace my sprinkler system, mow the yards, put in 2 new bathroom faucets.
> If there is any time left after that I m going to extend the back patio cover,
> but I have to cook the wife some dinner, so I may not be able to finish that one.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


ok thats a little better ;-)


----------



## corelz125

LM how did you figure out how to slow time down? I need to know


----------



## moke

Coming to a bathroom in Moke's house as soon as it is released!!!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> LM how did you figure out how to slow time down? I need to know
> 
> - corelz125


Only happens once a year.
Tomorrow will be regular time.


----------



## pottz

> LM how did you figure out how to slow time down? I need to know
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Only happens once a year.
> Tomorrow will be regular time.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


kinda how santa does it right?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Coming to a bathroom in Moke s house as soon as it is released!!!!
> 
> - moke


*They sure have come a long way…*










https://www.loc.gov/everyday-mysteries/item/who-invented-the-toothbrush-and-when-was-it-invented/
*
I am waiting for a Milwaukee red …*


----------



## Peteybadboy

I stunk at golf today.

Got a coat on the 2nd tray. Having a tuni, I'm exhausted.

Did I tell you I bought a .5 micron filter for my dust collector? Wynn Environmental. One of the family emailed me with advice and which kit to buy. I will post a review when I get it and install it. Should improve suction and the air.

Family in from NJ and SC on Saturday. No dad this time.


----------



## 987Ron

> Coming to a bathroom in Moke s house as soon as it is released!!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> *They sure have come a long way…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.loc.gov/everyday-mysteries/item/who-invented-the-toothbrush-and-when-was-it-invented/
> *
> I am waiting for a Milwaukee red …*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Festool version?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Coming to a bathroom in Moke s house as soon as it is released!!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> *They sure have come a long way…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.loc.gov/everyday-mysteries/item/who-invented-the-toothbrush-and-when-was-it-invented/
> *
> I am waiting for a Milwaukee red …*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Festool version?
> 
> - 987Ron


LBD will chime in soon about it. Or he may not care because he has no teeth. My Dad loves to tell my Mother off the wall stuff and make her drop hers out.


----------



## corelz125

Petey are you gonna start the review of just the box first? That's the new standard for reviews now. Gunny does he at least pick them up for her?


----------



## corelz125

Morty and Saul, are out one afternoon on a lake when their boat starts sinking.

Saul the banker says to Morty, "So listen, Morty, you know I don't swim so well."

Morty remembered how to carry another swimmer from his lifeguard class when he was just a kid, so Morty begins tugging Saul toward shore. After twenty minutes, he begins to tire.

Finally about 50 feet from shore, Morty asks Saul, "So Saul, do you suppose you could float alone?"

Saul replies, "Morty, this is a hell of a time to be asking for money!


----------



## pottz

> Petey are you gonna start the review of just the box first? That s the new standard for reviews now. Gunny does he at least pick them up for her?
> 
> - corelz125


sounds like you saw the same review i did.of course my comments were removed-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Morty and Saul, are out one afternoon on a lake when their boat starts sinking.
> 
> Saul the banker says to Morty, "So listen, Morty, you know I don't swim so well."
> 
> Morty remembered how to carry another swimmer from his lifeguard class when he was just a kid, so Morty begins tugging Saul toward shore. After twenty minutes, he begins to tire.
> 
> Finally about 50 feet from shore, Morty asks Saul, "So Saul, do you suppose you could float alone?"
> 
> Saul replies, "Morty, this is a hell of a time to be asking for money!
> 
> - corelz125


+1


----------



## 987Ron

> Morty and Saul, are out one afternoon on a lake when their boat starts sinking.
> 
> Saul the banker says to Morty, "So listen, Morty, you know I don't swim so well."
> 
> Morty remembered how to carry another swimmer from his lifeguard class when he was just a kid, so Morty begins tugging Saul toward shore. After twenty minutes, he begins to tire.
> 
> Finally about 50 feet from shore, Morty asks Saul, "So Saul, do you suppose you could float alone?"
> 
> Saul replies, "Morty, this is a hell of a time to be asking for money!
> 
> - corelz125


*Groan!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Coming to a bathroom in Moke s house as soon as it is released!!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> *They sure have come a long way…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.loc.gov/everyday-mysteries/item/who-invented-the-toothbrush-and-when-was-it-invented/
> *
> I am waiting for a Milwaukee red …*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Festool version?
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> *
> LBD will chime in soon about it*. Or he may not care because he has no teeth. My Dad loves to tell my Mother off the wall stuff and make her drop hers out.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## 987Ron

Curry Wurst for dinner tonight.. Thankful that the good German bier didn't have to go through the Suez.


----------



## pottz

> Morty and Saul, are out one afternoon on a lake when their boat starts sinking.
> 
> Saul the banker says to Morty, "So listen, Morty, you know I don't swim so well."
> 
> Morty remembered how to carry another swimmer from his lifeguard class when he was just a kid, so Morty begins tugging Saul toward shore. After twenty minutes, he begins to tire.
> 
> Finally about 50 feet from shore, Morty asks Saul, "So Saul, do you suppose you could float alone?"
> 
> Saul replies, "Morty, this is a hell of a time to be asking for money!
> 
> - corelz125


your better than this buddy ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Curry Wurst for dinner tonight.. * Thankful that the good German bier didn t have to go through the Suez.
> *
> - 987Ron


Sadly, there was a lot of livestock in some of those ships waiting… No further reports on what it must have been like suffering in those ships… $$$ society goes on…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Busy morning 2 timing belts on a *toyota* 4Runner and Tundra then a water pump on a Cadillac.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


You speak with forked tongue.


> Coming to a bathroom in Moke s house as soon as it is released!!!!
> 
> - moke


I heard that the prototype had teething problems…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny does he at least pick them up for her?
> 
> - corelz125


Nope, never gets the chance. Mother fires up the laser beam eyes and melts him to his recliner.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Why society scares me- not anyone here but some of the people that I came across today- Dropped off a Amazon return at Kohl's- AZ lifted mask mandates and opened the doors… Employees wearing masks yet there were about 5% of the people were not wearing masks. Part 2- I ordered a pizza at lunchtime, OMG the staff was wearing flimsy masks but mostly others (customers) were bare-faced and made no attempt of social distancing walking past.

In conclusion, what has this last year been about? Books will be written and we will soon turn another chapter in life.

Just a commentary on society- personally life has been good for me this last year…

*Pogo-*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> You speak with forked tongue.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


LOL, they still require maintenance to be done, and while the Timing belt last a long time, or even better a chain. They will still break….even a Toyota. Just takes longer…


----------



## corelz125

your better than this buddy ?

- pottz
[/QUOTE]

If I posted the other one I would of got my hand slapped with the ruler. Again.


----------



## 987Ron

> *Pogo-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1 and more. Nite all, cool tonight, pull up the quilt.


----------



## pottz

> your better than this buddy ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> If I posted the other one I would of got my hand slapped with the ruler. Again.
> 
> - corelz125


thats ok you'll build up a nice callus in time.damhikt-lol.


----------



## pottz

> *Pogo-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> +1 and more. Nite all, cool tonight, pull up the quilt.
> 
> - 987Ron


another mid eighties day here,weird overcast cloud pattern though.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> your better than this buddy ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> If I posted the other one I would of got my hand slapped with the ruler. Again.
> 
> - corelz125


Dude, as a Joke meister 5 stars you have the ability to do both clean and dirty jokes… Seriously, your jokes of late have a lot of wit in them.

Think of this like this a Joke meister ready to post a joke sitting at the computer…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Pogo-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> +1 and more. Nite all, cool tonight, pull up the quilt.
> 
> - 987Ron


*
I am available for a bedtime story and tuck-in
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- If you aren't going to use that smoker apparatus then get it out of here… I want to put a bread- soup and salad bar in that space.










Better come down and check on it- I think someone made s'mores and left a mess in your smoker. Gunny's cats are enjoying it. Yuk.


----------



## corelz125

Dude, as a Joke meister 5 stars you have the ability to do both clean and dirty jokes… Seriously, your jokes of late have a lot of wit in them.

Think of this like this a Joke meister ready to post a joke sitting at the computer…










Is that pottz over my right shoulder?


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


hand em a bucket and say sorry no-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Dude, as a Joke meister 5 stars you have the ability to do both clean and dirty jokes… Seriously, your jokes of late have a lot of wit in them.
> 
> Think of this like this a Joke meister ready to post a joke sitting at the computer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that pottz over my right shoulder?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - corelz125


*LOL- I was going to show a pic showing Pottz on the right shoulder and Cricket on the left…*


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- If you aren t going to use that smoker apparatus then get it out of here… I want to put a bread- soup and salad bar in that space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better come down and check on it- I think someone made s mores and left a mess in your smoker. Gunny s cats are enjoying it. Yuk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ive warned you about touching my smoker dw.it's almost like touching a mans wife and what will happen if you do,you know what i mean?

and if ya havn't figured it out this aint a salad and soup bunch,it's meat and whiskey buddy.


----------



## pottz

> Dude, as a Joke meister 5 stars you have the ability to do both clean and dirty jokes… Seriously, your jokes of late have a lot of wit in them.
> 
> Think of this like this a Joke meister ready to post a joke sitting at the computer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that pottz over my right shoulder?
> 
> - corelz125


you'll find out!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hand em a bucket and say sorry no-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I have been tempted a few times.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Not to single Pottz out I and others have had to make the decisions rights shoulder or left…

I give thanks for living in a society that allows us FREEDOM…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Last call for a story and tuck in…*


----------



## pottz

> *Last call for a story and tuck in…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


pass !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The fourth wave is here*

"The big picture: America may be at the beginning of a fourth wave in the pandemic. It will almost certainly be far less deadly than the previous three, but this persistent failure to contain the virus has real consequences, and will only make it harder to put COVID-19 behind us."

a good illustration in the article…

https://www.axios.com/coronavirus-cases-infections-hospital-variants-d0f5850c-6098-431c-b38c-55b82cce2b8c.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Canada- Ontario imposes four-week provincewide 'shutdown' to combat spike in COVID-19 cases…
https://nationalpost.com/news/canada/ontario-imposes-four-week-provincewide-shutdown-to-combat-spike-in-covid-19-cases

Stay vigilant…


----------



## RichT

Festool's newest product. The Hometrainer Saw. Get stuff done while you stay in shape.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 yet this is as bad as LeRoy's knee x-ray post… What people don't understand is unlike the Duck's posts your's need to be thought through… *

Ps I don't think that setup could cut up Mesquite…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Festool s newest product. The Hometrainer Saw. Get stuff done while you stay in shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Lousy DC though, kinda surprising for Festool. Best get LBD on this, he will set them straight.

Nah, he probably has one anyway.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> No osha in here. Had to take the osha 30 hour training class online couple of years ago. That was way to much time reading about all the rules that if you followed each and every one you would get no work done at all.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Ain t that the truth.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Ya just gotta be careful who ya hire. Get guys with a little common sense. A friend had a guy working on wiring for an overhead crane using a man lift. He told the guy if he could not reach something do not stand on the side rails, call him and they would figure something out. The guy couldn't reach something, he climbed onto the guard rails, fell, and hurt himself. Labor and Industries spent 3 days in his office eating his hind end. I don't recall if he got a fine or how much, but I'm sure he did and the idiot got off scot-free.

I sent warnings to the state and county emergency management today citing the propane pooling report I found for Dept of Energy propane fire research. I mentioned FEMA and insurance companies should not be responsible for the mess the city is making and area emergency management should be warned this chity will be a severe negative impact on area resources. Also I have a report on chity code and law violations and corruption. Ask if they maintained those for the benefit of future investigators.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max checked in +1


----------



## RichT

> +1 yet this is as bad as LeRoy s knee x-ray post…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No, DW, this is nowhere near as bad. Not even close. Trust me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> +1 yet this is as bad as LeRoy s knee x-ray post…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> No, DW, this is nowhere near as bad. Not even close. Trust me.
> 
> - Rich


*+1 I will*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bandit are we having spam for breakfast??


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bandit are we having spam for breakfast??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Looks like it ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max checked in +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


What if I forget?


----------



## RichT

> Bandit are we having spam for breakfast??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I would be, but I already thawed some breakfast sausage to have with my grits and fried eggs in the morning. SPAM will be on the menu soon though.


----------



## bandit571

About ready to call in an air strike on spammers…..

Got the shave all cleaned up…









And…


















Eveb got it sharpened up….wonder how it would work on….spam…..


----------



## Peteybadboy

Temp yesterday was close to 90, today 53 and strong wind out of the north.

Have a great day guys


----------



## pottz

> +1 yet this is as bad as LeRoy s knee x-ray post…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> No, DW, this is nowhere near as bad. Not even close. Trust me.
> 
> - Rich


it was just an xray of a knee rich,whats wrong with that ? ;-)


----------



## 987Ron

> *
> I am available for a bedtime story and tuck-in
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks but I usually go for something to dream on, prefer my mid engine Cayman S anyway.










Cool this am, no coffee on the patio….high today of 55 low tonight 32 Ready for summer grass mowing and all.


----------



## 987Ron

Dreamed last night the P-car and I was setting a record lap of the Trail of the Dragonil (318 curves in 11 miles, Hwy 128, NC & TN). Usually very crowed with bikes, campers, and sporty cars, lots of Police protection.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Spain Passes Law Mandating Face Masks Even While Swimming in the Sea*

https://www.infowars.com/posts/spain-passes-law-mandating-face-masks-even-while-swimming-in-the-sea/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Dreamed last night the P-car and I was setting a record lap of the Trail of the Dragonil (318 curves in 11 miles, Hwy 128, NC & TN). Usually very crowed with bikes, campers, and sporty cars, lots of Police protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


Good thing I didn't stop by last night, for I was going to surprise you with the electric plug-in Porche stories…

Someday show a pic of how nice that yellow pollen accents that black car…


----------



## 987Ron

The pollen does a fine job of adding golden flecks to the surface of the car,,,,wipes off with my California Duster, car is garaged and that helps some. Our pine pollen is basically over, now lots of pine pollen cones that blow everywhere.

I want a vane or wind control device to go around the garage and shop door so when the wind blows it sucks the dust, pollen etc. out rather than blow it in. I would buy it even if it was a Festool.


----------



## 987Ron

Its early and on a coffee break, one of my favorite subjects posting and not much else is.

Porsche Traditions are sometimes a bit different…..

Anyone know why Porsche always puts the key or fob on the left side in the dash, not on the steering wheel?









Coffee and Hot Pockets for the right answer, time limit till 2pm EDT. First answer wins.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Its early and on a coffee break, one of my favorite subjects posting and not much else is.
> 
> Porsche Traditions are sometimes a bit different…..
> 
> *Anyone know why Porsche always puts the key or fob on the left side in the dash, not on the steering wheel?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee and Hot Pockets for the right answer, time limit till 2pm EDT. First answer wins.
> 
> - 987Ron


*The Real Reason Porsche Ignitions Are Left of the Wheel*

https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-real-reason-porsche-ignitions-are-left-of-the-wheel-11553866078


----------



## 987Ron

DW 
Coffee and Hot Pocket (Breakfast) on the way.

You had to research it to find out….better than a bad guess. I kind of like the racing version of the story The racing version is/was told at the Brumos Museum in Jacksonville, FL. (of course that doesn't make it right) 
Ask Hurley Haywood (retired driver for Brumos and others) if the racing story was correct, his answer was "Sounds Good".

Another oddity is that to be "Correct" the Porsche Emblem on the wheel cap should have the bottom point of the emblem pointing to the tire air inflator. Points are deducted from Concourse Competitions. 
Ferrari has the same thing. Both use a horse in the emblem. Different reasons.


----------



## 987Ron

End of Porsche nonsense off the the FedEx to deliver the coffee and hot pockets,,,then the shop


----------



## moke

This is a few years old, but this is a fun car! It can deliver hot pockets quickly! McClaren SLR


----------



## LeeRoyMan

When I was building my 70' Chevelle


----------



## 987Ron

> This is a few years old, but this is a fun car! It can deliver hot pockets quickly! McClaren SLR
> 
> - moke


A couple of steps up from my Pcar. Never drove a McLaren. Beautiful car. Have you ever seen the McLaren with 3 seats, the drivers is a bit forward of the others. Very high performance as i remember. 
As far as delivering hot pockets in it, would be fast, but the great cornering superior acceleration and braking would have the hot pockets thrown about and the car dirty. No way. Particularly if it was a McLaren. No open food or drink allowed in the old Cayman.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Spain Passes Law Mandating Face Masks Even While Swimming in the Sea*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/spain-passes-law-mandating-face-masks-even-while-swimming-in-the-sea/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Ya gotta protect the fish.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This is a few years old, but this is a fun car! It can deliver hot pockets quickly! McClaren SLR
> 
> - moke


*Moke* Is that you on a delivery?


----------



## corelz125

Gunny and Ron see if you can give me the answer to this one. What's the drive cycle to pass emissions for a Volvo?


----------



## corelz125

Topa thats the first thing we ironworkers do get the lift close then just start standing on the rails. I guess we're the reason they make everyone tie off in them.


----------



## 987Ron

Volvo question answer?

5. Stop the vehicle and remain at idle in drive for 60 seconds. 6. Accelerate to at least 45 mph and drive for 4 minutes at 1800-2200 rpm. 7. Stop the vehicle and remain at idle in drive for 60 seconds. 8. Park the vehicle and turn off the engine. Unable to read Codes. 1996 850 Turbo Volvo Drive Cycle. Still not sure.

I will admit I looked it up.

Continue the car riddles: Which car was 3 cyl. with 3 sets of points, 3 condensers, in the distributor that was mounted on the front of the drive shaft?

Second riddle: Why and where did the early VWs have 8 pieces of wood in the engine?

Third riddle: What cars and what carbs required oil to function properly, not oil on the linkage.


----------



## 987Ron

Old British Sports Enthusiast Joke:

The reason the British drink their beer and ale warm is because they all have refrigerators made by Lucas Electrical.

Lucas, lord of the darkness.


----------



## corelz125

A poor old lady was forced to sell her valuables to avoid eviction. As she rummaged through her dusty belongings, she came across a dull copper kettle. Intrigued by its possible value the old woman dusted it off and BAM! A genie erupted from its neck.

The genie says "I have seen your plights, and will grant you three wishes."

The woman, astounded, thinks for a moment and says "age has taken its toll on me. I wish to be young and beautiful once more."

BAM! In a sudden flash the old woman emerged, a ravishing young woman.

Thrilled by her success the woman says "genie I want to live a life of grandeur! To be rich!"

BAM! With a snap of the genies fingers, the room swirled and transformed into a great hall. Her once broken cottage had become a mansion. Upon looking down the woman noticed her worn clothing had been replaced with a stunning dress, and shining heels.

While she marveled at this outcome the genie stood solemnly and said: "you have one wish left."

The woman thought about this for a while and then felt a slight brush against her leg. It was her old cat, frightened by the building's transformation.

The woman looked up at the genie and said "this cat has been faithfully with me for all my years. Please, transform him into a human man, so that we may spend many happy days together!"

BAM! In a blinding flash the cat had vanished. Standing in his place was a tall, dark-haired, handsome young man.

Immediately enamored by her new love, the woman fell into his arms. The genie, his work complete, disappeared. As she gazed into his eyes, he drew her close and whispered

"I bet you wish you hadn't had me fixed."


----------



## bandit571

2 hours of working with a step ladder this afternoon…calves are crampy…









Goal was to get 4 starter strips installed for the roof panels….3 screws, 6 bolts and nuts….C clamps to hold things steady…until..









#4 was done….and so was I….even me fingers are getting cramps,.....may try again, tomorrow ( I will pay in BEER!)

getting ready for Step #14….out of 17….


----------



## pottz

> This is a few years old, but this is a fun car! It can deliver hot pockets quickly! McClaren SLR
> 
> - moke


i always knew you were a jet setter mike ! so is that you in front of your summer home?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny and Ron see if you can give me the answer to this one. What s the drive cycle to pass emissions for a Volvo?
> 
> - corelz125


1/4 to 3/4 tank of gas,. Cold start in am. Warm up 5 minutes then immediately drive. You want highway driving at 55-60 steady cruise 7-10 miles. Then come back a city route with alot of stop and go traffic. May require several trips.


----------



## 987Ron

> Gunny and Ron see if you can give me the answer to this one. What s the drive cycle to pass emissions for a Volvo?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> 1/4 to 3/4 tank of gas,. Cold start in am. Warm up 5 minutes then immediately drive. You want highway driving at 55-60 steady cruise 7-10 miles. Then come back a city route with alot of stop and go traffic. May require several trips.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Volvos are different. Luckily I live where we do not have emission testing. Only in Atlanta in the GA.


----------



## corelz125

At least I have a month to get it right. Talked to the service center at the dealer they said it's not resetting because it's not an original volvo battery. I don't believe that one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa that's the first thing we ironworkers do get the lift close then just start standing on the rails. I guess we re the reason they make everyone tie off in them.
> 
> - corelz125


I stand on the rails too, but only where it is safe to do so. I don't take unnecessary risks. Being an owner I am exempt so L&I can't eat my hind-end for standing on the rails. They only do it if an employee does it ;-))

One day I was working on a man lift at the Lazy B. A Lazy B guy came by and said I should have a hard hat on. I asked what about the people walking through my work area ;-)) No response ;-)))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> At least I have a month to get it right. Talked to the service center at the dealer they said it s not resetting because it s not an original volvo battery. *I don t believe that one.*
> 
> - corelz125


Not sure if they helped, but I found this for you-

*How To Complete a Volvo C70 Drive Cycle*

*Your Volvo C70 needs to complete a drive cycle. Usually driving in both city and highway conditions over the course of a few days is enough to get the drive cycle to run and make the emission monitors ready (or COMPLETE) for the smog test. At times however, due to individual driving habits, following the Volvo drive cycle is required.*

https://m.smogtips.com/smog-question/3087/How-To-Complete-a-Volvo-C70-Drive-Cycle

*Sounds similar to Gunny's answer…*

I do remember something similar. I had a battery replaced in my truck one month before testing and I had a similar problem. My mechanic gave me the same directions posted above.

Corelz *Are buying the first round tonight? * Speaking of tonight- I don't see any smoke coming from Pottz's area. Did someone actually remove that contraption?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> One day I was working on a man lift at the Lazy B. A Lazy B guy came by and said I should have a hard hat on. I asked what about the people walking through my work area ;-)) No response ;-)))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Sounds like the mask mandates… or should I say madness


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One day I was working on a man lift at the Lazy B. A Lazy B guy came by and said I should have a hard hat on. I asked what about the people walking through my work area ;-)) No response ;-)))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Sounds like the mask mandates…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Mask mandates actually have a rational motive. Hard hats, safety glasses, and gloves required in finished offices with unprotected desk jockeys mounted on their office chairs.


----------



## moke

Topa that is me on delivery….. Pepperoni?

Ron- It is a weird car. I have a friend that is worth a few scheckles…...he has 30-35 cars all the time and is constantly trading them. He is a great friend and good to me. We have been friends for 40 years. He also has private Jets, he has had two at time but now is down to one. We have have the good fortune to go to Europe with him a couple times. It is great to travel with him as the airports don't know who the rich guy is ( they call him the principle ) and who the poor guy is…..Me
This particular car is an SLR, made by McClaren and imported by Mercedes. It is very quick….the drivers seat is somewhat towards the middle….it is only a two seater. there is significantly more space between the driver and his door than the passenger and his door. After you are in the drivers compartment the dash and door interior kind of wrap around you, but you are kind of close to the passenger. I don't know why… and it has a merecedes hood symbol but it is recessed into the grill area. He had a Lambo Mercilago at the same time….I'll include a photo of it. (ugly color) we took them out on the airstrip he shares with some other rich folks and opened them up and the SLR waxed the mercilago I was driving!








/

He also has a boat….The Irish Rover. I like to go to his houses….


----------



## moke

The builders completed their portion of my building today. They are coming back to clean up and then they are gone….I still have landscaping (replacing dirt around the structure) then the driveway and patio for the wife….then I'm moving on in boys! Well there is a small mater of electricity and gas….both coming in in the 15th. Can't wait to show u guys! I can barely sleep at night thinking of where I am going to put this or that!


----------



## pottz

> Topa that is me on delivery….. Pepperoni?
> 
> Ron- It is a weird car. I have a friend that is worth a few scheckles…...he has 30-35 cars all the time and is constantly trading them. He is a great friend and good to me. We have been friends for 40 years. He also has private Jets, he has had two at time but now is down to one. We have have the good fortune to go to Europe with him a couple times. It is great to travel with him as the airports don t know who the rich guy is ( they call him the principle ) and who the poor guy is…..Me
> This particular car is an SLR, made by McClaren and imported by Mercedes. It is very quick….the drivers seat is somewhat towards the middle….it is only a two seater. there is significantly more space between the driver and his door than the passenger and his door. After you are in the drivers compartment the dash and door interior kind of wrap around you, but you are kind of close to the passenger. I don t know why… and it has a merecedes hood symbol but it is recessed into the grill area. He had a Lambo Mercilago at the same time….I ll include a photo of it. (ugly color) we took them out on the airstrip he shares with some other rich folks and opened them up and the SLR waxed the mercilago I was driving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /
> 
> He also has a boat….The Irish Rover. I like to go to his houses….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - moke


i always say if your not rich become friends with someone that is and you'll live well.hey mike you need a posse?


----------



## moke

You bet Pottzy….we can have some hot pockets on the top deck of that bad boy…..I am such an amatuer when it comes to stuff like this. I am amazed by some stuff like see that bump on the back of the top deck? That s 13' boat… a life raft or tender to shuttle to an island that can not accommodate a 100 ft boat. The boat has a boat!


----------



## 987Ron

Take me with you the next time you go…please. You are most fortunate. Over the last years I have helped with the track days at Roebling Racetrack for the Porsche Clubs High Performance Driving Experience. My part is helping with the grid inspection of the cars before getting the okay to participate. Sounds more important than it is. We are just checking last minute things like, break lights, helmets, belts etc. 
Some of the participants have some pretty exotic cars, and some just track cars that are for fun. 
None quite like what you are have shown. A couple of Ferarris, of course Mustangs, Corvettes, BMers, and of course all kinds of Porsche. My favorite to get a few laps in was a GT4 Porsche and a Lotus Elise. Not the most expensive but absolutely a blast to drive, especially the corners. The cars both exceeded by ability by a big margin.

In the old days 60s I did get to race a Lotus 23. That was something at that time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*OMG*










*This sure looks like the cop who gave me a ticket in Iowa… I am so glad that he didn't make me open my trunk…*

+1 on your stories today- enjoyable


----------



## 987Ron

self delted


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- *As the saying goes be careful about what you wish for…*

Have you ever heard of Lenny Bruce? an interesting comedian who…










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lenny_Bruce

Poor guy died fighting for his belief in censorship…


----------



## pottz

> *OMG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This sure looks like the cop who gave me a ticket in Iowa… I am so glad that he didn t make me open my trunk…*
> 
> +1 on your stories today- enjoyable
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ok i shouldn't but your getting an LJ'S YOU SUCK AWARD, yes you have earned that my friend,congrats!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> self delted
> 
> - 987Ron


I almost got you- Thx for the coffee and Hot Pocket. Since you were not receptive to a tuck-in can I offer you an awake-upcall Saturday?










Ps I bought a Cali Dust- I'll get it on Monday. Mine has a storage bag- where do you store yours?


----------



## pottz

i propose a hot pocket ban!!!!


----------



## RichT

> i propose a hot pocket ban!!!!
> 
> - pottz


No kidding. Those things are gross.


----------



## 987Ron

Cali Duster stored on the shelf next to the car. Usually do not put it in the case, just loose.

Riddle one answer Old 60 era Saab. 3 cyl. 2 cycle sounded like a popcorn machine. 
Riddle two answer: inside the pushrods, wood flattened one one side. To control the oil flow to the valve rocker
arms.
Riddle three answer: 50s and some later British cars with SU Carbs. Oil dampened piston with mixture jet needle
used to keep the piston from fluttering.

All this good car talk, have to go hug the Porsche before I go to bed. Cold tonight down to 30 by morning. Yuck.
Nite all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *You bet Pottzy….we can have some hot pockets on the top deck of that bad boy…..!*
> 
> - moke


Moke- I just added you to the "friends list" will that help me to get on the upper deck- I am the Hot Pocket meister and if your guests like Hot Pockets- then they won't be disappointed…

Pottz- I won't even comment on your Hot Pocket ban post…

May I compare you to a fire-

*#1 without added air-*










*#2 Then you get a Tucson, AZ wind, and look at what you get…*










*#3 Hot Pockets are served on the spaceship-*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> At least I have a month to get it right. Talked to the service center at the dealer they said it s not resetting because it s not an original volvo battery. I don t believe that one.
> 
> - corelz125


HOGWASH

For anyone due for your Tag in Georgia counties requiring Emissions testing. Georgia Clean Air Force has been hacked and they cannot test. So no Emissions test needed to get your tag renewed. How long this lasts?? They don't know, have not said and probably won't know for awhile.


----------



## pottz

dw i hardly think moke's friends eat hot pockets on his yacht!!! i dont think their served on the spaceship either?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Moke, here is best I got for a picture with a ride.

Uparmored Mercedes Cab Over


----------



## pottz

> Moke, here is best I got for a picture with a ride.
> 
> Uparmored Mercedes Cab Over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


looks like a good socal commuter-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Does anyone remember over at the "Show" after the election I posted a Joe Biden Oatmeal cookie recipe - and said that my 94-year-old Mom would make them.

April 2. 2021 The postman leaves me a "BOX"










MY Mom sent me 100 Joe Biden Oatmeal raisin cookies…



















5-star recipe and cookie, the aftertaste is lingering in a good way. I am now way promoting the man but that recipe is good.

Veterans may find this enlightening- back in the late 1960s, My Mom would make up small goodie boxes of fresh baked goods and a few other items. To send to my 4 buddies in Viet Nam- and isn't it nice to get a box?


----------



## pottz

> Does anyone remember over at the "Show" after the election I posted a Joe Biden Oatmeal cookie recipe - and said that my 94-year-old Mom would make them.
> 
> April 2. 2021 The postman leaves me a "BOX"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY Mom sent me 100 Joe Biden Oatmeal raisin cookies…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-star recipe and cookie, the aftertaste is lingering in a good way. I am now way promoting the man but that recipe is good.
> 
> Veterans may find this enlightening- back in the late 1960s, My Mom would make up small goodie boxes of fresh baked goods and a few other items. To send to my 4 buddies in Viet Nam- and isn t it nice to get a box?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


so that means your gonna send us all some?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i propose a hot pocket ban!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Ok, but seeing that pancake crust, bacon, egg, & cheese made me think I might try one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Does anyone remember over at the "Show" after the election I posted a Joe Biden Oatmeal cookie recipe - and said that my 94-year-old Mom would make them.
> 
> April 2. 2021 The postman leaves me a "BOX"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY Mom sent me 100 Joe Biden Oatmeal raisin cookies…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-star recipe and cookie, the aftertaste is lingering in a good way. I am now way promoting the man but that recipe is good.
> 
> Veterans may find this enlightening- back in the late 1960s, My Mom would make up small goodie boxes of fresh baked goods and a few other items. To send to my 4 buddies in Viet Nam- and isn t it nice to get a box?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm sure your mom put tender love and care into them but be careful they might still be poisonous. There are lots of known safe recipes that are decades old.


----------



## pottz

> i propose a hot pocket ban!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Ok, but seeing that pancake crust, bacon, egg, & cheese made me think I might try one.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


bob…..no,dont be tempted by the junk food devil buddy!!!!it's too late for dw but you still have a chance-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i propose a hot pocket ban!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Ok, but seeing that pancake crust, bacon, egg, & cheese made me think I might try one.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Exciting news day, an 18-year-old girl pulled over for speeding tried to escape and ran into a gas pump, and caught her car on fire. Must have hit it pretty good, pump was laying about 10 feet from what it was knocked off the island ;-) The safety valve worked well, with Just a few flashes of fumes above the gas line.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i propose a hot pocket ban!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Ok, but seeing that pancake crust, bacon, egg, & cheese made me think I might try one.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> bob…..no,dont be tempted by the junk food devil buddy!!!!it s too late for dw but you still have a chance-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks for the reminder that they are junk food, I never ate junk food before.


----------



## pottz

the only junk getting removed is eddie2021 which i just flagged!


----------



## corelz125

Looks like them cookies are pre packed for each of us. Boys we should have our cookies by end of next week priority mail 2 to 3 days shipping time. Gunny that Benz did 0 to 20 in 3 minutes? Mike where does he dock that yacht in Iowa? Been friends before he was wealthy? All the years working in Manhattan I've seen and heard stories about the super wealthy that just blow your mind. Throw $100ks around like it's pocket change.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny that Benz did 0 to 20 in 3 minutes?
> - corelz125


Maybe, you didn't drive all that fast on that stuff they call a road. Well not unless you liked having the urine in your kidneys frothy.

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- PM your mailing address and I will send you some… When you get them let us know…
and I'll send something extra for the Dire wolf…



> Looks like them cookies are pre packed for each of us. Boys we should have our cookies by end of next week priority mail 2 to 3 days shipping time. Gunny that Benz did 0 to 20 in 3 minutes? Mike where does he dock that yacht in Iowa? Been friends before he was wealthy? All the years working in Manhattan I ve seen and heard stories about the super wealthy that just blow your mind. Throw $100ks around like it s pocket change.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> the only junk getting removed is eddie2021 which i just flagged!
> 
> - pottz


*
Pottz- I hired Eddie to remove that old smoker cluttering the area… *


----------



## pottz

> the only junk getting removed is eddie2021 which i just flagged!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Pottz- I hired Eddie to remove that old smoker cluttering the area… *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


your now on the list….....................you were *warned*!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Friday night review- 


> Does anyone remember over at the "Show" after the election I posted a Joe Biden Oatmeal cookie recipe - and said that my 94-year-old Mom would make them.
> 
> April 2. 2021 The postman leaves me a "BOX"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY Mom sent me 100 Joe Biden Oatmeal raisin cookies…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-star recipe and cookie, the aftertaste is lingering in a good way. I am now way promoting the man but that recipe is good.
> 
> Veterans may find this enlightening- back in the late 1960s, My Mom would make up small goodie boxes of fresh baked goods and a few other items. To send to my 4 buddies in Viet Nam- and isn t it nice to get a box?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I m sure your mom put tender love and care into them but be careful they might still be poisonous. There are lots of known safe recipes that are decades old.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


They didn't kill Biden… Top Max those cookies are fantastic… PM me your mailing address and I'll send you some along with a pocket angle…

Guys I am not affiliated with a particular party but I know a good recipe and cookie…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Shout- out to Bandit who was active in a project build today. Assembling a metal shed takes a lot of building skills and they can be difficult to assemble…

Nice pics and posts…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got a couple of small projects for the shop in the works. We had rain several days this week and now cold. Kinda put a damper on this years outside projects getting started.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Veterans may find this enlightening-* back in the late 1960s, My Mom would make up small goodie boxes of fresh baked goods and a few other items. To send to my 4 buddies in Viet Nam- and isn t it nice to get a box?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The post was meant to show the importance of sending the "box" to a veteran, sharing love and concern. Supporting our veterans is a memory for me. Trivia question: when receiving a letter from a Viet Nam vet the back of the envelope usually had a drawing of a peace sign and "49 days to the world" my brothers were counting the days. 
And when they came… another posting…


----------



## pottz

may god bless our forgotten vietnam vets,may we forgive and give support to those that gave their life so we may have ours.peace jocks!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

The care packages sent by people back home meant alot to those that received them. They had several ways to determine who received one. One method was mail call. They checked names on the mail list against those who did not get mail. That person would find they suddenly had a package. Wasn't only way but one of the methods they used. As I didn't get mail I often got picked, passed them on to others who were in need. For me, I was where I wanted to be for the moment, all was well.


----------



## pottz

thats very sad gunny our vets should always feel we as americans are right behind them.way back rockler had a program where you could go too one of their stores and turn a pen and send it to one of our vets as a way of saying thanks.i did and sent mine and never got a response.thats ok,i didnt do it for recognition,i just wished i knew a vet had recieved mine.that was my start at getting into turning.may god bless all that have served us.peace friends.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> thats very sad gunny our vets should always feel we as americans are right behind them.way back rockler had a program where you could go too one of their stores and turn a pen and send it to one of our vets as a way of saying thanks.i did and sent mine and never got a response.thats ok,i didnt do it for recognition,i just wished i knew a vet had recieved mine.that was my start at getting into turning.may god bless all that have served us.peace friends.
> 
> - pottz


+1 Let us start a woodworking gift drive for our veterans. I will look into it on Sat…


----------



## pottz

> thats very sad gunny our vets should always feel we as americans are right behind them.way back rockler had a program where you could go too one of their stores and turn a pen and send it to one of our vets as a way of saying thanks.i did and sent mine and never got a response.thats ok,i didnt do it for recognition,i just wished i knew a vet had recieved mine.that was my start at getting into turning.may god bless all that have served us.peace friends.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 Let us start a woodworking gift drive for our veterns.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


what would you suggest dw? it's gotta make sense,and what people will do easily! sadly if it's not most wont do anything!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Friday night review-
> 
> Does anyone remember over at the "Show" after the election I posted a Joe Biden Oatmeal cookie recipe - and said that my 94-year-old Mom would make them.
> 
> April 2. 2021 The postman leaves me a "BOX"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY Mom sent me 100 Joe Biden Oatmeal raisin cookies…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-star recipe and cookie, the aftertaste is lingering in a good way. I am now way promoting the man but that recipe is good.
> 
> Veterans may find this enlightening- back in the late 1960s, My Mom would make up small goodie boxes of fresh baked goods and a few other items. To send to my 4 buddies in Viet Nam- and isn t it nice to get a box?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I m sure your mom put tender love and care into them but be careful they might still be poisonous. There are lots of known safe recipes that are decades old.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> They didn t kill Biden… Top Max those cookies are fantastic… PM me your mailing address and I ll send you some along with a pocket angle…
> 
> Guys I am not affiliated with a particular party but I know a good recipe and cookie…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


OK, You're sure he ate some?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Putting 2 and 2 together to get the answers is a continuing battle studying propane bombs. Too many details in too many researches over the last 4 years to keep them all in my post-Topamax brain. Reviewing my data tonight I found the answer to equate propane pools of 2500 sq ft to TNT equivalent. I had used the factors I found detailed in an FBI investigation. It seemed too low, only 20 pounds. I did find the EPA had a chemical explosion site for evaluation by chemical safety people. I used it but the answer was ridiculously high. I contacted them and they told me to contact the software designer at NOAA. He verified it was liquid and no idea of any that evaluated a gas explosion. Without a factor to evaluate the concentration, all is lost. I was fairly sure the FBI used the expansion ratio of 270 to 1 to calculate the release of pressurized liquid into the atmosphere. Liquid cannot be in the atmosphere with a boiling temp of -44 degrees F. The DOE report of pooling and layering in less than 3 mph wind and a U of Victoria study of explosion and NFPA data, all came together using their explosion energy conversion factor from liquid to gas at .28. I was quite surprised after expanding by a factor of 270, the explosive energy only dropped by 3/4. A significant leak will be about the equivalent of about 125 pounds of TNT. The only thing I don't know is if the propane can stack 4x deep behind the barriers. It is probably irrelevant. 125 pounds of TNT within a few feet of the house will do so much damage that we would not notice if it was 600 pounds. A few of the neighbors probably would when they are included in the bigger blast zone. I doubt if there is ever any kind of study to determine how deep propane will pool in a 3 sided barrier 4.5 feet high. It is prohibited by the code. Could anyone else be stupid enough to let it happen?

At $200,000 and $150,000 a year, we should have a fire chief and a fire marshall that do not deny the risks of propane code violations!


----------



## Peteybadboy

I crack up reading all these posts.

Moke cool to have a friend like that. A woman I worked with is close friends w R De Nero's wife. He will call her from time to time, "I will send the car, to the boat were are going to Albany Island for the weekend with us."

One of my best friends owned an auto body shop. Salt of the earth guy. His sister worked for Goldman Sachs , private jet etc. different life.

My family is visiting me here in Fla. Bro is fling down w our mom. Sis and bro in law (also a LJ) but a silent one, is coming down as well. I plan to spoil them all. Got to make sure my wife does not have to work to hard being the innkeeper!

I will post his LJ name so you can pester him to get involved. He is SharpIV


----------



## 987Ron

*COOKIES I WORK FOR COOKIES!*
My neighbor, once ask if I could put a fancy edge on a board for her…what would I charge? Teasingly I told her I only work for cookies…..Next day a tray of cookies appeared. Best pay for the job done.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey 
Hope the visit from kin all goes fine. If the Bro-in-law gets bored send him out to Sanibel and the private club with its own beach. Did that once to a coworker. He said the only n***t he saw was male, gimpy, wrinkled and at least 90 years old. Not what he expected. 
Guess the club is still there. Never visited myself, the club that is, the island yes years ago.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I have to withdraw my cookie offers, seriously they are almost gone. Top Max yours is arriving on 4-6-21.

Enjoy…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Putting 2 and 2 together to get the answers is a continuing battle studying propane bombs. Too many details in too many researches over the last 4 years to keep them all in my post-Topamax brain. Reviewing my data tonight I found the answer to equate propane pools of 2500 sq ft to TNT equivalent. I had used the factors I found detailed in an FBI investigation. It seemed too low, only 20 pounds. I did find the EPA had a chemical explosion site for evaluation by chemical safety people. I used it but the answer was ridiculously high. I contacted them and they told me to contact the software designer at NOAA. He verified it was liquid and no idea of any that evaluated a gas explosion. Without a factor to evaluate the concentration, all is lost. I was fairly sure the FBI used the expansion ratio of 270 to 1 to calculate the release of pressurized liquid into the atmosphere. Liquid cannot be in the atmosphere with a boiling temp of -44 degrees F. The DOE report of pooling and layering in less than 3 mph wind and a U of Victoria study of explosion and NFPA data, all came together using their explosion energy conversion factor from liquid to gas at .28. I was quite surprised after expanding by a factor of 270, the explosive energy only dropped by 3/4. A significant leak will be about the equivalent of about 125 pounds of TNT. The only thing I don't know is if the propane can stack 4x deep behind the barriers. It is probably irrelevant. 125 pounds of TNT within a few feet of the house will do so much damage that we would not notice if it was 600 pounds. A few of the neighbors probably would when they are included in the bigger blast zone. I doubt if there is ever any kind of study to determine how deep propane will pool in a 3 sided barrier 4.5 feet high. It is prohibited by the code. Could anyone else be stupid enough to let it happen?
> 
> At $200,000 and $150,000 a year, we should have a fire chief and a fire marshall that do not deny the risks of propane code violations!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 I enjoy reading your posts…

In my working days the government workers made less than corporate it seems to have changed. Not only in government but sports as well… I just sit back and watch the show…


----------



## bandit571

Fish Burrito for Lunch…same size as my forearm…$7.50

Was out on a grocery run….stopped by Taco Villa, and picked up Lunch.

Too windy, today. Picked up a few new drill bits…stitch screws will be screws, not bolts…..save the bolts for where I can actually REACH both the bolt and the nut…


----------



## moke

> Moke, here is best I got for a picture with a ride.
> 
> Uparmored Mercedes Cab Over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


WBN--were you a private contractor? Forgive my ignorance, but I have never seen anyone out of uniform over there… I was just wondering how that works? I once helped a guy that was running for office, we were putting together a info card, and he showed me a photo from the 70's and he was wearing black unmarked fatigues…..I said I didn't think we should use this, and secretly wondering in what country he was, that we were not supposed to be. He took it from me and turned red, saying that one was not supposed to be in there. 
That vehicle looks pretty cool….do you have any photos of the whole thing? I love military vehicles! I have studied tanks for years….


----------



## moke

> Petey
> Hope the visit from kin all goes fine. If the Bro-in-law gets bored send him out to Sanibel and the private club with its own beach. Did that once to a coworker. He said the only n***t he saw was male, gimpy, wrinkled and at least 90 years old. Not what he expected.
> Guess the club is still there. Never visited myself, the club that is, the island yes years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron, My best friend leaves for Sanibel in 2 weeks. He loves it there, All they ever does is walk the beach, lay by the pool, and eat dinner out….while it is truly a beautiful place, I am bored to tears…I lay there on the pool deck, thinkng of what I could be doing in my shop….so I decided I will just stay home and save myself 5k! I think the private club is on the attached island…Captiva….I don't believe you can have private beaches in Sanibel. The club is gated so I have never seen the inside but I have driven by it on the one tour boat I went on….
Click to expand...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Moke, here is best I got for a picture with a ride.
> 
> Uparmored Mercedes Cab Over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> WBN--were you a private contractor? Forgive my ignorance, but I have never seen anyone out of uniform over there… I was just wondering how that works? I once helped a guy that was running for office, we were putting together a info card, and he showed me a photo from the 70 s and he was wearing black unmarked fatigues…..I said I didn t think we should use this, and secretly wondering in what country he was, that we were not supposed to be. He took it from me and turned red, saying that one was not supposed to be in there.
> That vehicle looks pretty cool….do you have any photos of the whole thing? I love military vehicles! I have studied tanks for years….
> 
> - moke


I was, worked security for the Army and in Hazmat for KBR. At same time. Kept life interesting.


----------



## 987Ron

self delete


----------



## 987Ron

The club I was referencing was Sanibel Naturist….private on a small island off Sanibel access by boat only, no facilities. Private beach, private island. Club founded in 198?. Never been there.


----------



## moke

Ron, is that the preserve? Or is that that one on the island? All I remember is the guy that it is named after is from Iowa.


----------



## 987Ron

No not a preserve as far as I know but a no clothing club. Hope this does not violate the G rule. Didn't want to say nud**t club.


----------



## moke

WBN- I can imagine that working Hazmat in a third world country would be commensurate to writing speeding tickets at the Indy 500!


----------



## moke

oh….well, I never heard of that! Maybe I should go back to Sanibel!


----------



## 987Ron

We had a small sales meeting on Captiva at the "respectable" club years ago. As a gag we encouraged one of the newer young guys he should go sight seeing on a visit the 'club". When he came back he said all he saw was one wrinkled, gimpy, saggy old man limp along. Nothing else. Not sure he ever forgave us.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have to withdraw my cookie offers, seriously they are almost gone. Top Max yours is arriving on 4-6-21.
> 
> Enjoy…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sounds like the rich in the midwest and east are a lot nicer than they are out here. One of the guys who worked for a steel company went fishing with him. He was so embarrassed by the way the owner acted and treated other people on other boasts he said he would never go out with him again.

They may act a little better in their personal lives than they do in business.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN- I can imagine that working Hazmat in a third world country would be commensurate to writing speeding tickets at the Indy 500!
> 
> - moke


Crazy as it seems was a hot topic and something they were all on the various contracting companies.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One of our nephews was called back into service for a "secret" mission. He mentioned it in a casual conversation. He said they called him back because he was single, in top shape, capable, and had extinguished people. Must have been an interesting mission, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Guys- Please the COOKIES are gone… The box is now empty…*

Corelz- I was able to fill your request and they should be there mid-week…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I have been enjoying the posts this morning. I have done many of the aforementioned vacations- In the last few years, I try to take 4 day- getaways. Get back to the desert, animals, and the shop…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*My next vacation would be to drive over to Pottz in L.A. but I have not been invited …*


----------



## pottz

> *My next vacation would be to drive over to Pottz in L.A. but I have not been invited …*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i moved !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

How about a Gunny Garage party in say, Boise?


----------



## 987Ron

2052 miles from here. A tad closer perhaps.


----------



## corelz125

> *My next vacation would be to drive over to Pottz in L.A. but I have not been invited …*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i moved !
> - pottz


HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHa


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Chity council comments completed:
Oregon State University's Living with Earthquakes says propane tanks can slide, bounce, or topple causing a fire hazard. The May 1982 Department of Energy Propane Fire report, the University of Victoria Propane report May 2005, the NFPA Heat Flux report March 2017, and wind speed documentation prove any propane explosion, fire, or fatality, with proper notification, is Auburn's negligence; consistent accommodation of code and safety violations.

The DOE reported pooling and layering of propane with wind speeds of 3 mph or less. Propane will layer and pool up to a foot deep. The average of six months of documentation, wind speed maintains the risk 98% of the time. A significant leak is very likely during an earthquake according to OSU. The explosive force will be the equivalent of 125 pounds of TNT exploding within a few feet of our house. The question I cannot answer is, "Will propane stack 4 feet deep behind the barriers?" It is probably irrelevant. An explosion within a few feet of our house will do so much damage we will not notice the difference between 125 and 600 pounds of TNT. A few neighbors will probably notice when they are included in the larger blast impact zone. I doubt if there have been any studies to determine how deep propane will pool downwind in a 3 sided pool with 4.5 foot high barriers. Barriers are clearly prohibited by the Propane Code. * Is anyone else stupid enough to allow these violations?*

If it burns rather than explodes, the flame temperature will be 1550 degrees Fahrenheit. The flames will be 175 feet high and it will burn for 10 to 82 minutes. At $150,000 and $200,000 per year, we should have a fire marshal and a fire chief who do not deny the risks of code violations!

It is time Mayor Backus tells the truth about safety in Auburn. The council needs to focus on the risks posed by these nasty Backus policy decisions. How about passing code enforcement and safety evaluation resolutions instead of supporting protests in India?

Is that question too offensive? It will not stop them from changing anything if it is considered offensive. Stupidity is intentionally ignoring facts motivated by greed, narcissism, and tribal instincts. I have never found an appropriate synonym. Psychological studies show the reason facts are ignored is *backfire effect.* Most politicians are narcissists. Dunning Kruger Effect shows they think they know it all and actually know nothing. A primary reason they will not consider facts is facts trigger backfire effect where they dig in and get more stubborn. As a scientifically curious engineering thinker, my primary focus is public and first responder awareness to save lives and to accommodate wrongful death and asset recovery for heirs and survivors.

I am encouraged about getting corrections. Last week I spoke with an attorney. I told him the case involves elder abuse, civil rights, probably ADA, possibly Constitutional rights, and wicked policies. He asked why it is wicked rather than incompetence. I told him ignoring the explosive properties of propane and the propane code for 4 years in a residential neighborhood is wicked, far beyond incompetence. He agreed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 2052 miles from here. A tad closer perhaps.
> 
> - 987Ron


The Snake River Stampede is just a few miles away in Nampa. Hard to beat that unless we go to Calgary. Their Stampede has Chuck Wagon Races too ;-)) ;-)) Dad drove in the last legal chuckwagon race in the Boise state fairgrounds in 1953.

He said they made them illegal after that because they were too dangerous. The Kuna Kave Riding Club wanted to run a wagon in the last race but they didn't have a wagon, a team or a driver. He told them he would drive if they found a team and he had a WWI army wagon if they couldn't find anything else. They didn't and he was over 1000 pounds heavier than the others. They found a team for the wheelers. On the day of the race, they brought the leaders, one of which had never been in harass before. He hooked her up for the first race. There was a picture taken of him crossing the finish line one night. You can see the reflection of the flash in her eye. Can't see that on the other horses. I'm sure he ran her without blinders on the bridle. Workhorse bridles have them so they aren't spooked by what they are pulling. I'm sure he did that to keep her spooked and out of the way. The other guy on the wagon had a bucket of rocks to keep the leaders moving. He actually won one night of the five with that wagon that weighed twice as much as the others and the leaders he was breaking in.

I remember going to the track and talking to the other people involved. I was just 4 so I didn't see any racing. Mom didn't want any part of that nonsense so she took us to Iowa to visit grandma and grandpa that week.


----------



## moke

I volunteer to host the 1st annual 7th Division reunion of the Lumberjocks Mafia, here in Iowa, up in the new shop…..midway through the country, and very hospitable folks….now mind you we don't live in the wealth of So Cal like some folks we know…his initials are Pottzy….or we could move the Howitzer and have the reunion in Gunny's garage and Goat Emporium as we have been doing.


----------



## corelz125

Lumberjocks mafia is that in reference to us NY and NJ guys?


----------



## pottz

so cal wealth ? it cost so damn much to live here i barely have money for the bare essentials of life,wood !!!


----------



## 987Ron

Humming birds seen today. So this cooler weather is leaving for sure. The birds know.

Trying to find Laser Engraver Safety glasses with Rx or to wear over prescription glasses….
May try the stick on reading lens inside the safety glasses. Used them on Dive masks in the past. 
Only need for reading and computer. 
Suggestions?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> so cal wealth ? it cost so damn much to live here i barely have money for the bare essentials of life,wood !!!
> 
> - pottz


$1 tacos tonight


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 2052 miles from here. A tad closer perhaps.
> 
> - 987Ron


Yeah not exactly a day trip… LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Humming birds seen today. So this cooler weather is leaving for sure. The birds know.
> 
> Trying to find Laser Engraver Safety glasses with Rx or to wear over prescription glasses….
> May try the stick on reading lens inside the safety glasses. Used them on Dive masks in the past.
> Only need for reading and computer.
> Suggestions?
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron do you want them for laser engraving machine work? Do you have a laser engraver? I may purchase a Laguna laser engraving machine.

Hummingbirds- I remember teaching 8th-grade science and the hummingbird- 4" tongue fascinating animal.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I volunteer to host the 1st annual 7th Division reunion of the Lumberjocks Mafia, here in Iowa, up in the new shop…..midway through the country, and very hospitable folks….now mind you we don t live in the wealth of So Cal like some folks we know…his initials are Pottzy….or we could move the Howitzer and have the reunion in Gunny s garage and Goat Emporium as we have been doing.
> 
> - moke


My wife is dying laughing at the mafia comment. She is Ukrainian, knows all too well how that works in Ukraine


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 2052 miles from here. A tad closer perhaps.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Yeah not exactly a day trip… LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*
Pottz Do you want to carpool to the Reunion- one request I pick the music and podcasts…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I volunteer to host the 1st annual 7th Division reunion of the Lumberjocks Mafia, here in Iowa, up in the new shop…..midway through the country, and very hospitable folks….now mind you we don t live in the wealth of So Cal like some folks we know…his initials are Pottzy….or we could move the Howitzer and have the reunion in Gunny s garage and Goat Emporium as we have been doing.
> 
> - moke
> 
> My wife is dying laughing at the mafia comment. She is Ukrainian, knows all too well how that works in Ukraine
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*
Would Ron's Sanibel island nature camp be better?*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got a tip from another shop owner today. 2 bottles of Carolans Irish Creme and a box of Romeo Julieta cigars

They had a waiting customer who had a Caddy with a Northstar engine. Water pump went out, requires a special tool to remove. I have the tool. LOL


----------



## pottz

> Humming birds seen today. So this cooler weather is leaving for sure. The birds know.
> 
> Trying to find Laser Engraver Safety glasses with Rx or to wear over prescription glasses….
> May try the stick on reading lens inside the safety glasses. Used them on Dive masks in the past.
> Only need for reading and computer.
> Suggestions?
> 
> - 987Ron


were lucky we have them all year long.love those little guys.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


ditto gunny-lol.


----------



## pottz

> 2052 miles from here. A tad closer perhaps.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Yeah not exactly a day trip… LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *
> Pottz Do you want to carpool to the Reunion- one request I pick the music and podcasts…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no deal,i pick the music and you ride in the bed of my truck.ill stop every few hundred miles for breaks.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


hey gunny i didn't say you could post pic's of me and the wife - :-0


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hey gunny i didn t say you could post pic s of me and the wife - :-0
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Is this the first Saturday night without a dinner menu?

In closing I will post my woodworking progress Sat. Who is the General manager at Gunny's Garage? Where is this site going? to the Hummingbirds!










*Mission complete…*


----------



## pottz

> Is this the first Saturday night without a dinner menu?
> 
> In closing I will post my woodworking progress Sat. Who is the General manager at Gunny s Garage? Where is this site going? to the Hummingbirds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mission complete…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


general manager? it's gunny's garage so i guess he is ? and where is it going,wherever we take it !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> general manager? it s gunny s garage so i guess he is ? and where is it going,wherever we take it !
> 
> - pottz


Be in charge???? Oh hell no….


----------



## pottz

*cmon marine-oorah!!!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Be it as it may- the morning coffee ratings are killing the evening posts- IMO I'll spend my time in the AM with Ron and the sports cars and the Sanibel nature camp.

Gunny- you do need a designated manager (I am not available) My guess is that Pottz wants to be anointed as GM similar to the "Show". If he isn't the GM then may I suggest throwing out that filthy smoker- bring in the food trucks and burn barrels… As you know the troops need to be entertained and fed. This is the first time that we were not offered a smoker meal…










Evening ratings DOWN


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *cmon marine-oorah!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


Це приказка - Поттс - Час повертатися додому і лягати спати.


----------



## pottz

> Be it as it may- the morning coffee ratings are killing the evening posts- IMO I ll spend my time in the AM with Ron and the sports cars and the Sanibel nature camp.
> 
> Gunny- you do need a designated manager (I am not available) My guess is that Pottz wants to be anointed as GM similar to the "Show". If he isn t the GM then may I suggest throwing out that filthy smoker- bring in the food trucks and burn barrels… As you know the troops need to be entertained and fed. This is the first time that we were not offered a smoker meal…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evening ratings DOWN
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


your going into sensitive territory dw,you really wanna proceed further ? ;-\


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

1. Gunny

2 ?

3 ?

Seems like the movie *Apocalypse Now *

Every unit needs a leader then they have their support staff.

Will someone please tell me when was the last time that we didn't have a choice for Sat. night dinner?

Pottz- I will focus my time on the AM posts that is where I am going…


----------



## pottz

> 1. Gunny
> 
> 2 ?
> 
> 3 ?
> 
> Seems like the movie *Apocalypse Now *
> 
> Every unit needs a leader then they have their support staff.
> 
> Will someone please tell me when was the last time that we didn t have a choice for Sat. night dinner?
> 
> Pottz- I will focus my time on the AM posts that is where I am going…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


we dont need a manager or a leader,this version part three is gunny's garage were we now hang out.it's what id call freestyle,no rules,well not our rules anyway.it's what we want when we want so no im not going to be the "manager" nor is anyone else except if gunny wants that role,which he seems to not.so chill out and go with the flow!!! ive fired up the big grill doing simple burgers and home made fries.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- +1 great response…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> so chill out and go with the flow!!! ive fired up the big grill doing simple burgers and home made fries.
> 
> - pottz


Exactly, now this simp0le meal that appeals to me. I prefer it, not much for the classy eating stuff. LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Humming birds seen today. So this cooler weather is leaving for sure. The birds know.
> 
> Trying to find Laser Engraver Safety glasses with Rx or to wear over prescription glasses….
> May try the stick on reading lens inside the safety glasses. Used them on Dive masks in the past.
> Only need for reading and computer.
> Suggestions?
> 
> - 987Ron


I used those stick-ons when they first came out. They were invented by the same guy that invented cataract implants around here somewhere. don't remember his name. I think he died in a plane crash. I knew several guys that crashed their planes. One used to invite me and my son. Flying never bothered me but he made me nervous. I have premonitions, but no details. Just general feelings. He crashed on the way back from Canada when he hit a mountain in the Rockies ;-((

Anyways, I used the stickies and they worked well. Even put them on upside down to see small wires in overhead terminations. When you use them upside down they have to be rotated so you look through them in the same direction as looking down through them.

Happy Easter Eve.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I volunteer to host the 1st annual 7th Division reunion of the Lumberjocks Mafia, here in Iowa, up in the new shop…..midway through the country, and very hospitable folks….now mind you we don t live in the wealth of So Cal like some folks we know…his initials are Pottzy….or we could move the Howitzer and have the reunion in Gunny s garage and Goat Emporium as we have been doing.
> 
> - moke


No rodeo fans, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I volunteer to host the 1st annual 7th Division reunion of the Lumberjocks Mafia, here in Iowa, up in the new shop…..midway through the country, and very hospitable folks….now mind you we don t live in the wealth of So Cal like some folks we know…his initials are Pottzy….or we could move the Howitzer and have the reunion in Gunny s garage and Goat Emporium as we have been doing.
> 
> - moke
> 
> No rodeo fans, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 You have the Cali guy and the east coast guys… Marketing says " Stay east Youngman" and posts in their time zone…

The nice thing posting eastcoast you will get a breakfast


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I volunteer to host the 1st annual 7th Division reunion of the Lumberjocks Mafia, here in Iowa, up in the new shop…..midway through the country, and very hospitable folks….now mind you we don t live in the wealth of So Cal like some folks we know…his initials are Pottzy….or we could move the Howitzer and have the reunion in Gunny s garage and Goat Emporium as we have been doing.
> 
> - moke
> 
> No rodeo fans, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 You have the Cali guy and the east coast guys… Marketing says " Stay east Youngman" and posts in their time zone…
> 
> The nice thing posting eastcoast you will get a breakfast
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Bull riders are amazing. Makes football look like a sissies game ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron,

My mom brought me cookies! I have not spent a lot of time on Sanibel even though it is 6 miles away. Great places to eat for sure.

Family is sleeping, it is pitch black.

I did get some work in the shop done. Bro in law brought some wood he wants to make into a table. Guess that is the project for today. So I have to find out if he wants to learn something new, or just have be make the table. I'm ok either way.

It really is beautiful here. If I drive anywhere for 5 miles I can see 15 to 20 different license plates. The cold weather folks have descended on us.
Have a good day guys


----------



## corelz125

It's starting to warm up now. Last week there was a few cold days but yesterday wasn't bad. Flintstones is an all time classic.


----------



## Tony_S

> No rodeo fans, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


GMC Rangeland Derby(Calgary Stampede) "Half Mile of Hell" 
Nothing like a good chuckwagon race. Enjoy while you can, because someday soon they'll get shut down. Peta and all the rest of the animal rights groups raise more and more hell every year. 
Dangerous as hell and when shat happens, it happens bad…No bad in this vid but you can see the potential.


----------



## 987Ron

> Trying to find Laser Engraver Safety glasses with Rx or to wear over prescription glasses….
> May try the stick on reading lens inside the safety glasses. Used them on Dive masks in the past.
> Only need for reading and computer.
> Suggestions?
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Ron do you want them for laser engraving machine work? Do you have a laser engraver? I may purchase a Laguna laser engraving machine.
> 
> Hummingbirds- I remember teaching 8th-grade science and the hummingbird- 4" tongue fascinating animal.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We only have the Ruby throated hummers….they always arrive within the same 8 day calendar times. Last year was one day earlier….could be when we saw them

Was given a Ortur laser for my upcoming birthday…. will use the glasses for that. It comes with a pair of glasses but need to be able to read and use the computer.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all! Wife fixed nice breakfast, eggs, country ham, english muffins and of course coffee. On my 2nd cup.
Baked some hot cross buns. Still cool here in the am but getting better.

Ala the Flintstones. Was at the grocery store with the P-car and had both front and rear trunks open loading. A young lad wondered over and looked in both front and rear trunks. He looked at me and said "You don't have no motor" (his grammar not mine) I responded "Ever watch the Flintstones?" He immediately looked into the driver window at the floor.
Told me I was teasing him.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Memories from a year ago…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Found these but may not be comfortable.

https://www.amazon.com/Laserland-190nm-355nm-405nm-445nm-473nm-532nm-Green-Protective-Goggles/dp/B00U6UHRCI/ref=asc_df_B00U6UHRCI/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309781195607&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=1977852079453149031&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9010900&hvtargid=pla-493469914988&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=61053849069&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=309781195607&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=1977852079453149031&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9010900&hvtargid=pla-493469914988


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## 987Ron

Ordered today, shipment takes awhile. Give me time to get the laser together and learn the software. 
Thanks for doing my research. Also have some of the stick on lens coming. Between the two should be set.
A second of glasses as someone might want to see the thing, cannot be to careful with the eyes. 
Wife goes to a retina specialist for macular degeneration, will have to get his opinion of all this. 
Thanks again.



> Found these but may not be comfortable.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Laserland-190nm-355nm-405nm-445nm-473nm-532nm-Green-Protective-Goggles/dp/B00U6UHRCI/ref=asc_df_B00U6UHRCI/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309781195607&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=1977852079453149031&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9010900&hvtargid=pla-493469914988&psc=1&tag=&ref=&adgrpid=61053849069&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvadid=309781195607&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=1977852079453149031&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9010900&hvtargid=pla-493469914988
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ordered today, shipment takes awhile.
> - 987Ron


If you don't have Prime on future orders let me know, I can get shipped to you through my account. Several of us use one prime account and then they settle up with me in few days.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


now thats dedicated service.started the day out with the wifes eggs benedict,kinda of an easter tradition for us.now out to de some gardening.gonna be a beautiful spring day around 73 and clear skies.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My activity for the day was to dye the wife's hair. Now off to the shop.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *If you don t have Prime on future orders let me know, I can get shipped to you through my account*. Several of us use one prime account and then they settle up with me in few days.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Does this offer extend to me?
*









*I found this beauty on Amazon…*


----------



## moke

> Lumberjocks mafia is that in reference to us NY and NJ guys?
> 
> - corelz125


OK…OK… The Lumberjocks Garden Club then…...We'll have those little cucumber sammiches and other food that won't fill us up, because we want to be PC….ta-ta….

lol-I don't know about you, but nothing is better than a "mob" movie!!!

Topa…not sure how the rodeo fans get those belt buckles on the plane!


----------



## moke

WBN- I was on patrol one evening and a quick storm rolled through and knocked the power out. Women came up to me and one even called 911 because the finale of Dancing with the stars was on and they were missing it…...of all the years I was on patrol, that night I was truly scared for my safety…..the Russian Mafia maybe scary but…....

DW- Put me in for Sanibel!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW- Put me in for Sanibel!
> 
> - moke


I checked out their site- I don't believe that this would work out for our reunion… enough said to keep this site "G".


----------



## 987Ron

> Ordered today, shipment takes awhile.
> - 987Ron
> 
> If you don t have Prime on future orders let me know, I can get shipped to you through my account. Several of us use one prime account and then they settle up with me in few days.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thanks for the offer. We do have prime being we use it a lot. Small town and not a lot of choices locally.


----------



## pottz

> My activity for the day was to dye the wife s hair. Now off to the shop.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


you are a man of many talents gunny.with hairdressers closed during this pandemic mine tried to get me to do it,but i bowed out,if it came out wrong i wasn't gonna be on that end-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBN- I was on patrol one evening and a quick storm rolled through and knocked the power out. Women came up to me and one even called 911 because the finale of Dancing with the stars was on and they were missing it…...of all the years I was on patrol, that night I was truly scared for my safety…..the Russian Mafia maybe scary but…....
> 
> DW- Put me in for Sanibel!
> 
> - moke


LOL. One morning at 0200 they came and got me to get me to come deal with a fight between to morons in Tire shop. I arrived, not happy about being woken up at 0200 and they were still going at it. Boomed my voice of WTF is going on here. That stopped, now these two idiots had the audacity to look surprised I had been called to this melee. I asked for explanations. One at a time they get it all out that the fight started over…..

How to properly pronounce the word *Amen*. Yeah I was so thrilled, such important affairs to be handled at 0200. So they got told who cares and when they tried to start back up I made it clear this could go one of two ways. Knock it off, or I start solving the problem in a more permanent manner, Emphasizing with my hand hovering over my holster how that might go.

One was smart and shut up. The other had a Einstein moment. He reasoned that I could not shoot BOTH of them at the same time with only one weapon.

Well Mr smarty pants maybe pay better attention. I have 2 pistols and can shoot lefty or righty with same result. Asked him if he felt lucky. Wisely he decided maybe don't tempt the Reaper.

Yup, we had all the idiots some days, or nights, or early morning before the Lord himself has gotten up and had some coffee.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My activity for the day was to dye the wife s hair. Now off to the shop.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> you are a man of many talents gunny.with hairdressers closed during this pandemic mine tried to get me to do it,but i bowed out,if it came out wrong i wasn t gonna be on that end-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Been doing it for years, not hard. Just like applying any finish on wood or metal. Now cutting her hair I do not attempt. My own, sure no problem, if I screw up I can shave it all off and in few days have more.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Decided the screen spline and tools needed a home and they needed to be together. Made a spool for the spline and then added some supports to a box I already had and was empty. Quickie project.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My activity for the day was to dye the wife s hair. Now off to the shop.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> you are a man of many talents gunny.with hairdressers closed during this pandemic mine tried to get me to do it,but i bowed out,if it came out wrong i wasn t gonna be on that end-lol.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> No rodeo fans, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> GMC Rangeland Derby(Calgary Stampede) "Half Mile of Hell"
> Nothing like a good chuckwagon race. Enjoy while you can, because someday soon they ll get shut down. Peta and all the rest of the animal rights groups raise more and more hell every year.
> Dangerous as hell and when shat happens, it happens bad…No bad in this vid but you can see the potential.
> 
> - Tony_S


Those races are a lot safer than walking down the streets of Skedaddle after dark ;-((

Animal rights activists do a lot of damage. Those horses get the best care in the world. They wouldn't exist if it weren't for races. Too many would go to the dog food factory ;-( After the endangered spies act applied to private property, many of them were killed. Many animals were doing just fine living with the owners. The owners could not afford to get caught with an endangered species on their property.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


That is dedication ;-) Where is that place? I might need something to eat on a nonexistent day when no one else exists ;-))


----------



## bandit571

Almost 3 hours of working from a ladder….back of the legs said "ENOUGH!" Working on my second Gatorade ZERO..









4 out of 6 panels…had to work out of a hatchway..









Then close that up..









Then trim things out…even at the peak out in front…









Neighbor's grill was smoking the place up….last section..









Had to demo an old grill gazebo, before I could get a ladder down that side…

Just need to build the 2 doors….and see about a floor( Lowes gave an estimate….cost more for the floor than the shed did…)

Have 2 Guinness Extra Stouts in the fridge…..not for long…


----------



## moke

Topa, there is a small town about 1/2 hour north of us. They have chuck wagon races every year. I have attended many times….they have some sort of gambling, you win merchandise or something. There is considerable rattling and clanging going on there. You can have a few cold Adult Beverages. I quit going when I was promoted to a Commander, as the ladies running it got to know me and had a lot of "Good ideas" for deputies to do PR things. Most of which involved someone wearing a McGruff suit…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, there is a small town about 1/2 hour north of us. They have chuck wagon races every year. I have attended many times….they have some sort of gambling, you win merchandise or something. There is considerable rattling and clanging going on there. You can have a few cold Adult Beverages. I quit going when I was promoted to a Commander, as the ladies running it got to know me and had a lot of "Good ideas" for deputies to do PR things. Most of which involved someone wearing a McGruff suit…..
> 
> - moke


You probably could have had a lot of fun and made the front page ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy Easter from Wooden Shoe Tupil Farm, Woodburn, Oregon


----------



## pottz

well no ones said it yet so i will,happy easter too all at gunny's garage.hoping none of you found any rotten eggs today.dw im surprised this is kinda your forte! maybe i miss judged?


----------



## pottz

> Happy Easter from Wooden Shoe Tupil Farm, Woodburn, Oregon
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


spectacular bob.my wife loves tulips,so did our last beagle,she would eat the flowers-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> well no ones said it yet so i will,happy easter too all at gunny s garage.hoping none of you found any rotten eggs today.dw im surprised this is kinda your forte! maybe i miss judged?
> 
> - pottz


You are a fraction of a second late, pottz ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Happy Easter from Wooden Shoe Tupil Farm, Woodburn, Oregon
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> spectacular bob.my wife loves tulips,so did our last beagle,she would eat the flowers-lol.
> 
> - pottz


We will probably go to the Skagit Tulip farms in the near future. Haven't been there for a couple of years.


----------



## 987Ron

Happy Easter, and a fine day it is. Just home from dinner at the son's house. 
Full to the brim…off to bed.
Nite all.


----------



## pottz

> well no ones said it yet so i will,happy easter too all at gunny s garage.hoping none of you found any rotten eggs today.dw im surprised this is kinda your forte! maybe i miss judged?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You are a fraction of a second late, pottz ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ha ha yeah you beat me,guess i was typing just as you posted.


----------



## pottz

> Happy Easter, and a fine day it is. Just home from dinner at the son s house.
> Full to the brim…off to bed.
> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


you want dw to tuck you in ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *you want dw to tuck you in ?*
> 
> - pottz


*Offer- Only, if I can read to him a bedtime story- it is about people in the Philippines who get crucified…
*









*
Dude you said you moved but I sent a package to the address that I have…. it came back moved…

Here was your gift*


----------



## pottz

> *you want dw to tuck you in ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Offer- Only, if I can read to him a bedtime story- it is about people in the Philippines who get crucified…
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Dude you said you moved but I sent a package to the address that I have…. it came back moved…
> 
> Here was your gift*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ron "DONT ANSWER MAN". just turn off the lights and pretend your not home,shhhhh!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> well no ones said it yet so i will,happy easter too all at gunny s garage.hoping none of you found any rotten eggs today.dw im surprised this is kinda your forte! maybe i miss judged?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You are a fraction of a second late, pottz ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> ha ha yeah you beat me,guess i was typing just as you posted.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz, The only not being first counted was when the Russian newspaper Pravda reported Boris Spassky of the USSR finishing second and Bobby Fischer of the USA finished next to last. There were only the 2 of them in the match ;-),

*Nighty night Ron* Sleep tight, don't let the bedbugs bite.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *you want dw to tuck you in ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Offer- Only, if I can read to him a bedtime story- it is about people in the Philippines who get crucified…
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Dude you said you moved but I sent a package to the address that I have…. it came back moved…
> 
> Here was your gift*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ron "DONT ANSWER MAN". just turn off the lights and pretend your not home,shhhhh!
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, I wouldn't want nightmares ;-)


----------



## pottz

> *you want dw to tuck you in ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Offer- Only, if I can read to him a bedtime story- it is about people in the Philippines who get crucified…
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Dude you said you moved but I sent a package to the address that I have…. it came back moved…
> 
> Here was your gift*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ron "DONT ANSWER MAN". just turn off the lights and pretend your not home,shhhhh!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn t want nightmares ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ive already got visions ill never get out !!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 You guys put a smile on my face with those comments…

Just got in and I'll post back soon…*

*Bandit* woodworker of the day- good job on the shed…

*Ron should you want to return the favor with a wakeup call remember we have a 3 hour time difference-

I would like the Ronnie Special- delete the hashbrowns- biscuits; Coffee dark roast. Then I can help you set up the laser.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- we have a CNC pro here called DS you can always give him a shoutout- but don't say DW sent you_…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max and Corelz* your Joe Biden Oatmeal raisin cookies and pocket angel are arriving Tuesday…

Thanks for having faith in me- now we need faith in our US Postal Service. So far so good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Thoughts-* My big holiday events are going to an "adopted family" for the last 10 years. I don't have that "Petey" family anymore- (Petey I love your family stories).

1 year COVID break

God has given me some great people with who I spend the major holidays with for the last 10 years. All types of family stories and the food overkill.

Fantastic social day…

Ps- My family group is very similar to the Garage group you guys are great Happy Easter 2021


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max and Corelz* your Joe Biden Oatmeal raisin cookies and pocket angel are arriving Tuesday…
> 
> Thanks for having faith in me- now we need faith in our US Postal Service. So far so good.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fi.pinimg.com%2Foriginals%2F06%2F1a%2Fbb%2F061abb8d9c5075eafa86646bec7f9439.jpg&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fcz.pinterest.com%2Fpin%2F795518721669528323%2F&tbnid=vHcuy4gGwHDbyM&vet=10CBcQxiAoA2oXChMIiKO2r43m7wIVAAAAAB0AAAAAEAs..i&docid=7H4aCTFc0o0UpM&w=1024&h=1005&itg=1&q=thumbs%20up%20emoji&ved=0CBcQxiAoA2oXChMIiKO2r43m7wIVAAAAAB0AAAAAEAs


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got done with supper. Cooked some T bones on the grill with some potatoes and a onion with some shrimp. Nice quite meal just the wife and I and a bottle of Bailey's Irish Whiskey for a after dinner drink.

Very relaxing way to end the day. Worked in the shop on finishing some false bottoms for one drawer and some small 4 in by 8 in boxes for supplies in my electrical drawer.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Late-night madness- *










I have had an excellent experience from buying the CNC in 2014 to customer service- Like when you get the car bug I got the laser bug… Reading and dreaming about the laser.

Guys, from experience you will spend a lot of time on the computer- Aspire 10 still much to learn… Oh well

*Aerosmith Dream On with Lyrics*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## RichT




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


Answer: Here is one explanation.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/08/090827202513.htm


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Rich


+1 first glance the but is missing- then the words- a break to think ….. pause and it is the punchline "ears"

Rich at his best…

Ps That B mineral frying pan that you introduced +1 I love it and I will not use sprayed on nonstick pans…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Why We Eat Chocolate Bunnies on Easter?*

https://www.thrillist.com/eat/nation/why-do-we-eat-chocolate-easter-bunnies


----------



## RichT

> Ps That B mineral frying pan that you introduced +1 I love it and I will not use sprayed on nonstick pans…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks for letting me know. It takes a good cook to know how to use a pan like that, so kudos to you.

I still fry my hash browns in it almost every morning. Hash browns, chorizo and eggs with a flour tortilla and salsa. Pretty hard to go wrong with that.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Thanks for letting me know. It takes a good cook to know how to use a pan like that, so kudos to you.
> 
> I still fry my hash browns in it almost every morning. Hash browns, chorizo and eggs with a flour tortilla and salsa. Pretty hard to go wrong with that.
> 
> - Rich


Sounds good but I am more of a liquid breakfast kinda guy. Any coffee available??


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Answer: Here is one explanation.
> 
> https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/08/090827202513.htm
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No wonder I was a natural milk maid. Is in my genses ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ps That B mineral frying pan that you introduced +1 I love it and I will not use sprayed on nonstick pans…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. It takes a good cook to know how to use a pan like that, so kudos to you.
> 
> I still fry my hash browns in it almost every morning. Hash browns, chorizo and eggs with a flour tortilla and salsa. Pretty hard to go wrong with that.
> 
> - Rich


+1 I watch chef Scott videos and to test - you fry an egg…

Guys- Rich shared a great cooking pan… Rich - here is a shootout to you- I find you as thought-provoking as the late Charles Neil- you and a few others have that blessing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Guys (members) we only have 7 members who have added Gunny's Garage to their favorites… I believe that to show solidarity add "Gunny's Garage" to your favorites… I guess that people don't want to swear to feality…

I say this as a former union organizing helper in the UAW… SOLIDARITY


----------



## RichT

> I find you as thought-provoking as the late Charles Neil- you and a few others have that blessing.
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Charles was a legend. I appreciate the comparison, but I'm not in his league.

One of the things I recall thinking was cool when I joined LJ was that Charles was an active member. I'd already heard of him from his published articles. Check out the Popular Woodworking book Woodworking Wisdom and Know-How if you want to see what I'm talking about.

We didn't always agree, but I hope he knew what respect I had for him. God bless his soul.


----------



## RichT

> Sounds good but I am more of a liquid breakfast kinda guy. Any coffee available??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


K Cups here, Gunny. Sorry. But our mugs have years of coffee stains to add flavor.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa - that is beautiful

Golf today w Bro and Bro-in law. Should be a lot of laughs and a bunch of lost balls Ron be happy you don't live on our course today!

Bro in law brought some "wood" to be made into a table. Legs a bit complicated. I said we have to build a jig. It is a work in progress. I think it will work. I will post a pic (if it works)

DW -Agree Bandit is killing it!

Gunny good story

Nice Easter dinner last night w family. My sis did the blessing. Wife cooks small lamb chops - excellent!


----------



## corelz125

Petey hes building the table with you then driving it home? Chorizo s with eggs can't beat it.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday? Ummmmmm, leave it at that…..


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Sunny 68 outside be a nice day. Second cup and out to the shop to start an enclosure for the new Laser. Enclosure to keep dust and debris off it and to help keep the light emissions under control.

Software need to learn a bit more. Hard to do with two women asking for this or that at the same time.


----------



## pottz

> - Rich


LOL


----------



## 987Ron

Grandson stopped by looked at the software (Light Burn) I am using for the Laser. Easy looking stuff he said.
He writes AI code for one of the larger tech companies. His computers make mine look like an abacus. 
Not having any problems leaning it. Reminds me of my first days with computers, the old Osborne ones and learning to write dbase II programs. Ah the good old days.


----------



## pottz

> Guys (members) we only have 7 members who have added Gunny s Garage to their favorites… I believe that to show solidarity add "Gunny s Garage" to your favorites… I guess that people don t want to swear to feality…
> 
> I say this as a former union organizing helper in the UAW… SOLIDARITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry dw but being the rebel i am and the bad boys we are,hence three threads and counting, i have no intention on joining just like i would never join a union.


----------



## 987Ron

I too would never join a union, right to work and all that but would co-inspire abet a freedom of thought and ideas troupe. viva us


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Membership drive added 2 new members-


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Sounds good but I am more of a liquid breakfast kinda guy. Any coffee available??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> K Cups here, Gunny. Sorry. But our mugs have years of coffee stains to add flavor.
> 
> - Rich


k cups???


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Sounds good but I am more of a liquid breakfast kinda guy. Any coffee available??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> K Cups here, Gunny. Sorry. But our mugs have years of coffee stains to add flavor.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> k cups???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


It is a fancy way to make coffee. +1 good quality. I use a Mr. Coffee brewer and I remember the percolator…


----------



## corelz125

Kcups are good if you only want 1 or 2 cups a day. Depends on the union gov't employee ones need to be restructured. Construction unions are run more efficient.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Kcups are good if you only want 1 or 2 cups a day. Depends on the union gov t employee ones need to be restructured. Construction unions are run more efficient.
> 
> - corelz125


1or 2 cups a day? What are we on emergency rations or something??

LOL


----------



## RichT

> Kcups are good if you only want 1 or 2 cups a day. Depends on the union gov t employee ones need to be restructured. Construction unions are run more efficient.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> 1or 2 cups a day? What are we on emergency rations or something??
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Speaking of K Cups-or more specifically Keurig coffee makers-one of the most vocal critics of them over the volume of waste created by the discarded cups is one of the two inventors of the Keurig, John Sylvan.

The reason he's bitter is he was forced out of the company in 1997 and foolishly sold his stake for a mere $50,000.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Speaking of K Cups-or more specifically Keurig coffee makers-one of the most vocal critics of them over the volume of waste created by the discarded cups is one of the two inventors of the Keurig, John Sylvan.
> 
> The reason he s bitter is he was forced out of the company in 1997 and foolishly sold his stake for a mere $50,000.
> 
> - Rich


*
+1 An article to go with Rich's post and a video…*
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/03/the-abominable-k-cup-coffee-pod-environment-problem/386501/










*Kill the K-Cup*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Off to the retina specialist and I'll be back later. Only 2 doctor appointments this month, which is good for a senior citizen…


----------



## corelz125

Chock full of nuts doesnt use the plastic cup its like a mesh bag. They are one of the few though. So one office tower using all those k cups a day is a lot of water plastic but I can't get a plastic bag from the supermarket anymore


----------



## pottz

> Chock full of nuts doesnt use the plastic cup its like a mesh bag. They are one of the few though. So one office tower using all those k cups a day is a lot of water plastic but I can t get a plastic bag from the supermarket anymore
> 
> - corelz125


yeah but know they give you one thats twice as heavy,makes total sense.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Chock full of nuts doesnt use the plastic cup its like a mesh bag. They are one of the few though. So one office tower using all those k cups a day is a lot of water plastic but I can t get a plastic bag from the supermarket anymore
> 
> - corelz125


They want drinking straws next.


----------



## 987Ron

> Off to the retina specialist and I ll be back later. Only 2 doctor appointments this month, which is good for a senior citizen…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Wife goes to a retina specialist in Augusta Ga every month and a half. Shot in the eyeball every time. Hope you don't have to do that. Amazing what they can do.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- Thx- I am blessed with good news today from the Retina spec.- Retina and cataracts are good for another year… Foot dr. on Tuesday…


----------



## Peteybadboy

My review of a 1 micron filter from Wynn Environmental









upgrade for my Delta dust collector…. more to come. This to get you started


----------



## Peteybadboy

Jib for Bro in law's table. I was asked to assemble the legs. Still working things out


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sitting outside by the pool having cocktails.

Too much talking for me. So that is why i am typing. (talking to you guys) ha!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 great filter, nice wood project and enjoy your day- sounds good…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My review of a 1 micron filter from Wynn Environmental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upgrade for my Delta dust collector…. more to come. This to get you started
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Fantastic.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My review of a 1 micron filter from Wynn Environmental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upgrade for my Delta dust collector…. more to come. This to get you started
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*
Petey do you remember the last time someone posted a box review; Pottz got lit up. *


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW - I am a little ahead of you.

My sense of humor.


----------



## 987Ron

> My review of a 1 micron filter from Wynn Environmental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upgrade for my Delta dust collector…. more to come. This to get you started
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> *
> Petey do you remember the last time someone posted a box review; Pottz got lit up. *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Well personally I think it is a pretty well made and good looking box. The labels could have been put on a bit straighter, some kind of jig would do that.


----------



## pottz

> My review of a 1 micron filter from Wynn Environmental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upgrade for my Delta dust collector…. more to come. This to get you started
> 
> - Peteybadboy


ha ha,oh man you tryin to get me in trouble again ?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron I totally agree. I will add that to my review. I will have a section called "pride in workmanship" good stuff. Ron would that take off a tenth like the balance beam in the Olympics called a "bobble"? or more severe? Looking for guidance.

Pottz - the answer is yes


----------



## RichT

> My review of a 1 micron filter from Wynn Environmental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upgrade for my Delta dust collector…. more to come. This to get you started
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Maybe you're OK with it, but I could never accept the haphazard application of the labels. It just ruins the whole look.


----------



## pottz

> Ron I totally agree. I will add that to my review. I will have a section called "pride in workmanship" good stuff. Ron would that take off a tenth like the balance beam in the Olympics called a "bobble"? or more severe? Looking for guidance.
> 
> Pottz - the answer is yes
> 
> - Peteybadboy


thats just mean !it's like offering a drink too an alchoholic-lol.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Rich, point well taken. I now think the labels should have been centered and square to the top an bottom. Really poor workmanship. I think Topa would be w them writing up, Moke might be thinking of a citation.

They are off to a bad start


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My review of a 1 micron filter from Wynn Environmental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> upgrade for my Delta dust collector…. more to come. This to get you started
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Maybe you re OK with it, but I could never accept the haphazard application of the labels. It just ruins the whole look.
> 
> - Rich


+1 I agree that how a label is placed shows pride. On the other hand, think about all of those older steamer trunks…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> thats just mean !it s like offering a drink too an alchoholic-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Exactly- after your reeducation on that previous post regarding a box; You are showing signs of a recovered leader.
Then again, it is not evening and lets see how you make it through the night- my biggest concern will be a relapse should the Duck get you going on boxes…

I will volunteer to be your sponsor- think back on how helpful I have been to you.


----------



## bandit571

When the picture looks like..









Methinks it is just about..QUITTING TIME! went out and picked up 20 bags..









And a new rake to rake all that gravel out flat…









Lowes loaded the back of the Equinox LT…..guess who had to unload it…..Part of a "Punch List"....#2 door does not meet up with #1 door…..adjust the front guides. #1 is plumb…would appear #2 is not…


----------



## pottz

> thats just mean !it s like offering a drink too an alchoholic-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Exactly- after your reeducation on that previous post regarding a box; You are showing signs of a recovered leader.
> Then again, it is not evening and lets see how you make it through the night- my biggest concern will be a relapse should the Duck get you going on boxes…
> 
> I will volunteer to be your sponsor- think back on how helpful I have been to you.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you and the duck,now im really scared !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Desert_Woodworker


Wrong order. You review the UNOPENED box. Not open then go back and review the box.


----------



## 987Ron

> - Desert_Woodworker


Always keep the box for awhile you might have to return it.


----------



## 987Ron

> And a new rake to rake all that gravel out flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Is that a lowcut burn barrel?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bandit that workmate needs some refurbing.


----------



## pottz

yeah gonna need more than a little paint maybe ?


----------



## RichT

> Bandit that workmate needs some refurbing.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I think he's doing a bent lamination. And doing a masterful job of it at that.


----------



## pottz

a little sanding a some poly she'll be good as new.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> When the picture looks like..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks it is just about..QUITTING TIME! went out and picked up 20 bags..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a new rake to rake all that gravel out flat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowes loaded the back of the Equinox LT…..guess who had to unload it…..Part of a "Punch List"....#2 door does not meet up with #1 door…..adjust the front guides. #1 is plumb…would appear #2 is not…
> 
> - bandit571


+1 encouraging for a sideliner… keep going


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Guys (members) we only have 7 members who have added Gunny s Garage to their favorites… I believe that to show solidarity add "Gunny s Garage" to your favorites… I guess that people don t want to swear to feality…
> 
> I say this as a former union organizing helper in the UAW… SOLIDARITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


IBEW contractor and member just joined. We started in 1891, I know you are later because Henry Ford hadn't invent the model T yet.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny* - you are correct they should be unopened… we need the surprise…










*Pottz-* I know that you are in recovery about boxes- Therefore not to taunt you; they are cat-related products and I shall post no further to prevent you from relapsing on the boxes.

*Rich- +1 *

*Bandit-* the burn barrel is available…










or maybe Pottz- will let you use his smoker?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy evening, had to make a bi monthly food supply run. Was busy as expected. That done I did get another coat of GF Armor R Seal on a false bottom and a tray for a drawer I am working on. Also glued the bottoms to 4 small 4×8 boxes I need for another drawer to stow away these electrical supplies my neighbor brought me in a large box.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Guys (members) we only have 7 members who have added Gunny s Garage to their favorites… I believe that to show solidarity add "Gunny s Garage" to your favorites… I guess that people don t want to swear to feality…
> 
> I say this as a former union organizing helper in the UAW… SOLIDARITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> sorry dw but being the rebel i am and the bad boys we are,hence three threads and counting, i have no intention on joining just like i would never join a union.
> 
> - pottz


*pottzl, et al* You can afford to be a rebel today, but…......................... This guy's great-grandson told me what the history books left out.

"McCleary, WA. Henry McCleary came to the land in 1897, building two sawmills and a door manufacturing company. He sold the land and the companies to Simpson Logging Company, December 31, 1941. On January 9, 1943 the land became an incorporated city named after its founder.[5] The Henry McCleary House, designed by Joseph Wohleb, stills stands in Olympia, Washington and is listed on the National Register of Historic Places.[6]"

"In 1959, McCleary started its Bear Festival. It was an idea that bears that were in surplus came and ate the bark from the evergreen trees and killing the trees after hibernation. People from all over have come to taste its bear stew. Although the bear stew is the big attraction to the festival, there is also a kiddies parade, grand parade, royal court ceremony, bands, dances, slow-pitch baseball, and many other events in all three days." quoted from Wikipedia.

*The Rest of the Story ;-)) * When the *loggers unionized demanding a living wage,* moved out of the company town, away from the company store and their company debts, he would not change with the times. He absolutely *refused to pay wages in cash* rather than* credit at the company store and rent in the company shacks. * In a few years he did not have any help left, so he went out of business. End of Story!

Unfortunately, that is where the war on the middle class is headed. They are almost done. 50% of us, US cannot come up with $400 cash, 70% cannot come up with $1,000 ;-(

https://www.google.com/maps/place/McCleary,+WA+98557/@47.0575851,-123.2919511,14z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m5!3m4!1s0x5491838711c4590f:0x756edffcc2195b2b!8m2!3d47.053151!4d-123.2654308


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I went to save lives today but they won't let me. Heart rate too slow to give blood. Needs to be over 50 ;-) Bucking hay when I was a kid and stacking 300 tons every summer made it too strong for chity life ;-) Came home and sprayed weeds. They are getting ahead start!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> IBEW contractor and member just joined. We started in 1891, I know you are later because Henry Ford hadn t invent the model T yet.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 but have some knowledge of labor history… I am not surprised the Cali and southerners at the Garage… have their opinion so be it… I have read about the union organizations and suppression and I have lived better with the union's support.

One of my favorite union activists Eugene Debbs he was around your union time.

Before, others may criticize my stance I have existed in both a union and non-union environment, and in the last 20 years government red tape.










Thx- for adding favorites to your list. It is in no way meant to be a union but to show solidarity as a group to the algorithm that watches over us…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I went to save lives today but they won't let me. Heart rate too slow to give blood. Needs to be over 50 ;-) Bucking hay when I was a kid and stacking 300 tons every summer made it too strong for chity life ;-) Came home and sprayed weeds. They are getting ahead start!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


We need you brother…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I am making a life-changing decision- I am downsizing and redefining myself as a woodworker-

Major/big tools that I will keep; Laguna CNC and I am adding a Laguna 12/20 laser. And as a must in a woodshop- PowerMatic table saw.

Tools off for consignment-

Jet 6" jointer with knives and setting jig

12" Delta thickness planer

14" bandsaw- PowerMatric

16/32" Performax sander

Jet dust collector

Paint and coating area to remain the same-

NOT A SALES PROMOTION- THEY ARE BEING HANDLED OFF-SITE

JUST SAY'IN


----------



## pottz

> *Gunny* - you are correct they should be unopened… we need the surprise…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pottz-* I know that you are in recovery about boxes- Therefore not to taunt you; they are cat-related products and I shall post no further to prevent you from relapsing on the boxes.
> 
> *Rich- +1 *
> 
> *Bandit-* the burn barrel is available…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe Pottz- will let you use his smoker?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


of course smoker is available for anyone in our group to use.except no smoking hot pockets dw.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> +1 but have some knowledge of labor history… I am not surprised the Cali and southerners at the Garage… have their opinion so be it… I have read about the union organizations and suppression and I have lived better with the union s support.
> 
> One of my favorite union activists Eugene Debbs he was around your union time.
> 
> Before, others may criticize my stance I have existed in both a union and non-union environment, and in the last 20 years government red tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx- for adding favorites to your list. It is in no way meant to be a union but to show solidarity as a group to the algorithm that watches over us…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I vote solid group, no union necessary here. I don't know much about activists. As an employer, I was not allowed in meetings, ect. The union maintained my standard of living, so I never joined the contractor's assn. They were trying to break the market down, but weren't able to figure it out ;-)) During the Dot Com Bust in the 90s you could not hire an electrician in Shidadle. 3 of the largest electrical contractors drove each other bankrupt trying to corner 100% of the market share ;-)) WE stood on the sidelines laughing at the idiots making a good living.

I didn't bid in the Wolfpack Bid Game. I didn't need a heart attack at 49, so I just took care of half of my demand ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Bandit-* the burn barrel is available…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe Pottz- will let you use his smoker?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> of course smoker is available for anyone in our group to use.except no smoking hot pockets dw.
> 
> - pottz


What wood? Alder, I hope for salmon.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max don't scare me with a heart attack… we are #2 and 3 on the oldest hierarchy here. That leaves Pottz as the next oldest- IMO Top Max he is next to lead… and he leads a group that he does not consider his favorite.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Bandit-* the burn barrel is available…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe Pottz- will let you use his smoker?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> of course smoker is available for anyone in our group to use.except no smoking hot pockets dw.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What wood? Alder, I hope for salmon.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I wish Pottz's smoker was available to smoke with Alder, but he and Bandit are smoking something…


----------



## pottz

> Top Max don t scare me with a heart attack… we are #2 and 3 on the oldest hierarchy here. That leaves Pottz as the next oldest- IMO Top Max he is next to lead… and he leads a group that he does not consider his favorite.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


whats with the leader thing,we dont need a leader this thread has no topic and just flows on whatever anyone wants to talk about.as far as a fav im still not decided,i may jump to stumpies-lol.


----------



## bandit571

That be the fire pit….where the scrap bin goes went full….and all "reviewed" boxes made of cardboard go…

WorkMate will be getting new, Treated Pine tops…..have two cut-offs from doing the shed's foundation….debating on how to do the jaws…..and whether to drill for the dog holes…or not

All them bags of gravel will get spread out and leveled inside the shed….priced a flooring "kit" at Lowes….cost more than the shed…..1/2" x 4' x 8' Treated plywood seems to be gold-plated, let alone the 2×4 x 8' treated pine for the sleepers….those 20 bags were bag enough…


----------



## RichT

> whats with the leader thing,we dont need a leader
> 
> - pottz


+1. We don't need no stinking leader.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> whats with the leader thing,we dont need a leader
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1. We don t need no stinking leader.
> 
> - Rich












Now everyone just thinks about an insect that chirps…

Pottz-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> whats with the leader thing,we dont need a leader this thread has no topic and just flows on whatever anyone wants to talk about.as far as a fav im still not decided,i may jump to stumpies-lol.
> 
> - pottz


You are starting to sound like that Kruieg inventor who sold early (previous posts). I understand setting up a topic, but to call out," we dont need a leader this thread has no topic and just flows on whatever anyone wants to talk about."










Gunny needs to comment…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Final post of the night- ready or not here it comes…*

*China Creates its Own Digital Currency, a First for Major Economy*

https://www.wsj.com/articles/china-creates-its-own-digital-currency-a-first-for-major-economy-11617634118


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> we dont need a leader this thread has no topic and just flows on whatever anyone wants to talk about."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny needs to comment…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Well I'd say he is about dead center on the mark. Range of topics is extreme, some days / nights.


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> whats with the leader thing,we dont need a leader this thread has no topic and just flows on whatever anyone wants to talk about.as far as a fav im still not decided,i may jump to stumpies-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You are starting to sound like that Kruieg inventor who sold early (previous posts). I understand setting up a topic, but to call out," we dont need a leader this thread has no topic and just flows on whatever anyone wants to talk about."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny needs to comment…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


not at all i wanna maintain the flow we have,it's spntaneous and free flowing,what would a leader or so called manager do for this thread,except make it too regimented.plus i dont think anyone here wants that title,certainly not our op.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Maybe you re OK with it, but I could never accept the haphazard application of the labels. It just ruins the whole look.
> - Rich


Bah-Humbug… The posties refuse to read the labels,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Final post of the night- ready or not here it comes…*
> 
> *China Creates its Own Digital Currency, a First for Major Economy*
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/china-creates-its-own-digital-currency-a-first-for-major-economy-11617634118
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


They won't let me read it beyond the first paragraph, but that is OK. Just one solar flare with an electromagnetic pulse should wipe the slate clean ;-) Don't suppose it matters much, the dollar is a cyber number with about .0000000000002% printed ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - LittleBlackDuck


That is not a Teamster proof box. Anything of value needs to be in one. Add bulletproof if passing through Siddadle.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Does anyone want to try early 20th-century economics?

Pay is * credit at the company store and rent in the company shacks.* They might have woodworking tools in the store.

My grandpa did that too during the Depression. Guys worked for room and board, but grandpa was just helping them out, didn't really need them in the winter. Almost cost him his farm. I saw the unopened letter about foreclosure helping my aunt clean out the desk after they died. They couldn't find anyone else to farm the place so they told him to stay and farm it. He eventually recovered.


----------



## RichT

> Does anyone want to try early 20th-century economics?
> 
> Pay is * credit at the company store and rent in the company shacks.*
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Saint Peter don't you call me 'cause I can't go…

I remember driving through Kohler, Wisconsin. It was a company town back in the day. Creepy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> That is not a Teamster proof box. Anything of value needs to be in one. Add bulletproof if passing through Siddadle.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+ WOW


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Does anyone want to try early 20th-century economics?
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Pay is * credit at the company store and rent in the company shacks.*
> 
> *
> Saint Peter don t you call me cause I can t go…*
> 
> I remember driving through Kohler, Wisconsin. It was a company town back in the day. Creepy.
> 
> - Rich


Good one today just another company store… Mine is Amazon…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


No doubt about that!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


I'm sure they are having a party ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> That is not a Teamster proof box. Anything of value needs to be in one. Add bulletproof if passing through Siddadle.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


True, but you'd think with all those *fargile* warnings they'd throw it around *underarm*.


----------



## corelz125

Lbd they threw it some where but more like under the truck not under the arm. Looks like he needs to be in the psychiatric section ward not the jail.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz, right this thread is like Jazz.

I have to re do my bro in laws table legs. not happy. That is what we will do today.

Have a good one


----------



## 987Ron

Moring coffee and catching up with last nights posts, busy, boxes, fire barrels, unions, nonsense, no food, etc.
Warm today. Hooked up a monitor to the computer yesterday, see the little symbols on the laser engraver software now. My little lap top screen a bit small for these old eyes.

Did first run with the laser yesterday. Mother board got very hot, machine stopped. Ortur is replacing it with a new version, seems the old one was not grounded. Very good customer service…fast.

Off to the pet store to get an aquarium air pump to make an air assist. Compressor a bit to big and noisy.

2nd cup and off …catch up later.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


cnc woodworker,probably uses lasers too. ;-)


----------



## 987Ron

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> cnc woodworker,probably uses lasers too. ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Should have worn the Laser Safety Glasses


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> cnc woodworker,probably uses lasers too. ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Should have worn the Laser Safety Glasses
> 
> - 987Ron


but the light was so pretty-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Regardless if you are not in agreement- the corporate world is and it is a "big" business…

*Lake Superior State University offers first cannabis scholarship*
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/michigan/2021/04/05/lake-superior-state-michigan-first-cannabis-scholarship/7101974002/


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Regardless if you are not in agreement- the corporate world is and it is a "big" business…
> 
> *Lake Superior State University offers first cannabis scholarship*
> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/michigan/2021/04/05/lake-superior-state-michigan-first-cannabis-scholarship/7101974002/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The same corporate world that has mandatory drug testing and termination if you fail??


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Regardless if you are not in agreement- the corporate world is and it is a "big" business…
> 
> *Lake Superior State University offers first cannabis scholarship*
> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/michigan/2021/04/05/lake-superior-state-michigan-first-cannabis-scholarship/7101974002/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *The same corporate world that has mandatory drug testing and termination if you fail??*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


If there is money to be made then follow the money trail…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max and Corelz- your boxes have been USPS delayed but they are in transit…


----------



## pottz

> Top Max and Corelz- your boxes have been USPS delayed but they are in transit…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


checks in the mail !


----------



## corelz125

Yea that's not a surprise past 6 months priority has taken 2 weeks to get


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Pottz about this car repair. We found a few items to address.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz about this car repair. We found a few items to address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


cmon gunny it's just a spark plug,you guys always tryin to get more than whats needed !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> That is not a Teamster proof box. Anything of value needs to be in one. Add bulletproof if passing through Siddadle.
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> True, but you d think with all those *fargile* warnings they d throw it around *underarm*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Teamster proof is safe under the wheels of a truck. A friend shipped a muzzleloading rifle barrel, octagon larger than 1". It arrived U shaped ;-)) Teamster proof is a very high standard nearly impossible to achieve,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max and Corelz- your boxes have been USPS delayed but they are in transit…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> checks in the mail !
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, one of the world's biggest lies ;-) Along with I'll respect you in the morning.

On a more serious note: Thanks for the info DW.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> cmon gunny it s just a spark plug,you guys always tryin to get more than whats needed !
> 
> - pottz


We gotta eat man.


----------



## 987Ron

> Pottz about this car repair. We found a few items to address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


One of my early cars was a 1950 6 cyl chevy You could have stood in the engine compartment with your feet on the ground on either side of the engine. No more. Saw a Mini with the front body work off. No room for even one more anything. Same deal here.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz about this car repair. We found a few items to address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> One of my early cars was a 1950 6 cyl chevy You could have stood in the engine compartment with your feet on the ground on either side of the engine. No more. Saw a Mini with the front body work off. No room for even one more anything. Same deal here.
> 
> - 987Ron


my bro in law runs the garage at a mini dealer,super expensive too work on and parts very high.he says their crap quality and if you want one lease it so it's under warranty.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> my bro in law runs the garage at a mini dealer,super expensive too work on and parts very high.he says their crap quality and if you want one lease it so it s under warranty.
> 
> - pottz


We won't work on them anymore. Boss had enough of the owners whining about prices and demanding it be done in an hour.


----------



## pottz

> my bro in law runs the garage at a mini dealer,super expensive too work on and parts very high.he says their crap quality and if you want one lease it so it s under warranty.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We won t work on them anymore. Boss had enough of the owners whining about prices and demanding it be done in an hour.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah he was a ford master mechanic until the big recession hit and they shut down the dealership he worked at,luckily the owner also had a bmw and mini dealership so he did what he had too.he says a new motor will run around 10k wheels are several hundred.he works near universal studios hollywood they get a lot of celebrities that think their "cool" cars-lol.


----------



## bandit571

Old top for the WorkMate?









Was clearing up the patio, and burning all the trash….figured the top would fit the description…new top?









Including new jaws for the "vise"....but, things needed trimmed a bit…so..









My Cardio Workout for today….Disston D-112, 26", 7ppi crosscut…jaws and all…









Work Mate look a little better? Patio?









Scrap metal…meet my "Little Friend"...









Makita….was a garage sale find a few years ago….needed to repair the blade holder, is all….$10…
Doors to the shed are now gap-free…









But..boy was it hot inside that shed….may need to add the AC to it?

Need to go on a B EE RR U N after a bit…..


----------



## 987Ron

Observation of my wod shop;

New tool Build a cart for it. Where will it go Right under the window. Be a nice place. 
But that where the drill press is and the shelf with bits an hold downs.
Move the drill press down here. where the grinders are. Remove the cabinet the grinders are one.
Where will the grinders go.
Don't use the small one give it away and make a cart for the big one with casters.
Push it out of the way of whatever I am doing at the time.
Okay that will work.
Will I use the new machine enough to justify all this redo.
Doubt it. 
Fun in the shop.


----------



## RichT

> Observation of my wod shop;
> 
> New tool Build a cart for it. Where will it go Right under the window. Be a nice place.
> But that where the drill press is and the shelf with bits an hold downs.
> Move the drill press down here. where the grinders are. Remove the cabinet the grinders are one.
> Where will the grinders go.
> Don t use the small one give it away and make a cart for the big one with casters.
> Push it out of the way of whatever I am doing at the time.
> Okay that will work.
> Will I use the new machine enough to justify all this redo.
> Doubt it.
> Fun in the shop.
> 
> - 987Ron


I'm currently in the process of rearranging my tools as well. I bought lumber racks for the wall which opened up a lot of floor space, but still trying to figure out the rest.


----------



## 987Ron

> I m currently in the process of rearranging my tools as well. I bought lumber racks for the wall which opened up a lot of floor space, but still trying to figure out the rest.
> 
> - Rich


I need more walls…. lumber racks, clamp racks, cabinets. windows, doors, take up wall space. Maybe some walls on wheels 
Need a big barn or warehouse then I would have to get an electric cart to ride around in like at the big box stores. Might work. 
Did get the new grinder cart put together with casters. Tomorrow step two or rethink the whole thing. .


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * Tomorrow step two or rethink the whole thing. .*
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 A good night's sleep- wake up and have a Breakfast Hot Pocket and a cup of Keurig coffee.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz about this car repair. We found a few items to address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*
Pottz are you and Gunny running a chop shop?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Old top for the WorkMate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was clearing up the patio, and burning all the trash….figured the top would fit the description…new top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Including new jaws for the "vise"....but, things needed trimmed a bit…so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cardio Workout for today….Disston D-112, 26", 7ppi crosscut…jaws and all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work Mate look a little better? Patio?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap metal…meet my "Little Friend"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makita….was a garage sale find a few years ago….needed to repair the blade holder, is all….$10…
> Doors to the shed are now gap-free…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But..boy was it hot inside that shed….may need to add the AC to it?
> 
> Need to go on a B EE RR U N after a bit…..
> 
> - bandit571


+1 Best post of the day, for it, reminds me that I was once capable of doing that stuff…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hip hip hooray!!! for BAndit, 3 cheers!!!

I got 2.5 miles of walking mowing and getting the front yard ready for MossStop. I came in and checked the heart rate skipped too many beats to give blood. Not tired, stiff, or sore. Guess saving lives is off my to-do list for the foreseeable future. They rejected me two weeks in a row. The guy said to jog a little before I came in ;-)) Probably can't jog fast enough with knee braces to get it up high enough if it ain't now after 3 or 4 hours in the yard nonstop. Maybe I need golf? Hackin' and wackin' with walkin' would do the trick, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## moke

.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I m currently in the process of rearranging my tools as well. I bought lumber racks for the wall which opened up a lot of floor space,* but still trying to figure out the rest.*
> 
> - Rich











*
You cannot exceed your budget…

If you don't have one…*


----------



## bandit571

Supper tonight…








$7.50..this is a single Fish Burrito…..

Beer Run has been made…they are chilling out in the fridge…the fork is there to show how big one of these things are…burp…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*We have a roast about deleting a post and then someone posts a response with a grin. The best way to make your original post disappear. May I suggest that you go to the top of the page and add Gunny's Garage to your favorites*


> .
> 
> - moke


*It was a great post so I am told… Moke you gotta admit we are almost as fast as a radar gun…*


----------



## corelz125

Why pt pine for the top?


----------



## 987Ron

> Supper tonight…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $7.50..this is a single Fish Burrito…..
> 
> Beer Run has been made…they are chilling out in the fridge…the fork is there to show how big one of these things are…burp…
> 
> - bandit571


This must be burrito night, mine was beef. Not sure I would care for a fish one. Ice tea. 
Beer run tomorrow. Real German Bier.


----------



## bandit571

> Why pt pine for the top?
> 
> - corelz125


Was on hand, and the WorkMate is the "outside workbench".....Think the PT Pine will hold up a lot better than the OEM plywood did….

That handsaw is almost 100 yrs old….and still going strong…


----------



## 987Ron

> Supper tonight…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $7.50..this is a single Fish Burrito…..
> 
> Beer Run has been made…they are chilling out in the fridge…the fork is there to show how big one of these things are…burp…
> 
> - bandit571


Don't Forget….


----------



## pottz

> Pottz about this car repair. We found a few items to address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *
> Pottz are you and Gunny running a chop shop?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


whoa hey lets not use that verbage,i believe gunny refers too it as an automotive accessory supply shop.good quality used parts at a decent price!


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


that wont cut it and meet the epa standards in cali my friend,gonna have too shut it down!!!


----------



## pottz

> .
> 
> - moke


looks like we left you speechless mike ?


----------



## 987Ron

> Pottz about this car repair. We found a few items to address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *
> Pottz are you and Gunny running a chop shop?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> whoa hey lets not use that verbage,i believe gunny refers too it as an automotive accessory supply shop.good quality used parts at a decent price!
> 
> - pottz


The Midnight Auto Supply in full operation!


----------



## pottz

> Supper tonight…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $7.50..this is a single Fish Burrito…..
> 
> Beer Run has been made…they are chilling out in the fridge…the fork is there to show how big one of these things are…burp…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> This must be burrito night, mine was beef. Not sure I would care for a fish one. Ice tea.
> Beer run tomorrow. Real German Bier.
> 
> - 987Ron


oh hell ya ill take a fish burrito anytime.our local place for lunch makes huge tortas and fish tacos so i said can you make me a fish torta,they paused and said sure why not !


----------



## pottz

> Pottz about this car repair. We found a few items to address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *
> Pottz are you and Gunny running a chop shop?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> whoa hey lets not use that verbage,i believe gunny refers too it as an automotive accessory supply shop.good quality used parts at a decent price!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The Midnight Auto Supply in full operation!
> 
> - 987Ron


just tell gunny what ya need,leave the envelope with cash under the trash can lid by the back door,got it?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> that wont cut it and meet the epa standards in cali my friend,gonna have too shut it down!!!
> 
> - pottz


Hold on Cali guy and EPA rules. Things are different in free states more so than in CA. I don't use










any more- Yet I have the right to use it.

Also, the Bandits burn barrel is allowed in the free states…










*Also, Bandits burn barrel serves as a smoker…*


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> that wont cut it and meet the epa standards in cali my friend,gonna have too shut it down!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hold on Cali guy and EPA rules. Things are different in free states more so than in CA. I don t use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any more- Yet I have the right to use it.
> 
> Also, the Bandits burn barrel is allowed in the free states…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also, Bandits burn barrel serves as a smoker…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


sorry but i aint smokin my meat on that thing.we have a full blown pro smoker behind the cali patio area,remember.i had the hillbilly removed and a full deluxe patio and bbq smoking area put in,you know,the one you wouldn't chip in for?








the chairs on the left are for me and gunny there is a folding one for you behind the smoker.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> sorry but i aint smokin my meat on that thing.we have a full blown pro smoker behind the cali patio area,remember.i had the hillbilly removed and a full deluxe patio and bbq smoking area put in,you know,the one you wouldn t chip in for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the chairs on the left are for me and gunny there is a folding one for you behind the smoker.
> 
> - pottz


Sounds good to me. I got dubs on the right-hand one. Got any pillow to go with it?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> sorry but i aint smokin my meat on that thing.we have a full blown pro smoker behind the cali patio area,remember.i had the hillbilly removed and a full deluxe patio and bbq smoking area put in,you know,the one you wouldn t chip in for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the chairs on the left are for me and gunny there is a folding one for you behind the smoker.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sounds good to me. I got dubs on the right-hand one. Got any pillow to go with it?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Top Max that chair to the right is probably for Gunny or Duck… Pillows? brother this is another promo pitch similar to when he selling bar stool timeshares (the "Show").


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Observation of my wod shop;
> 
> New tool Build a cart for it. Where will it go Right under the window. Be a nice place.
> But that where the drill press is and the shelf with bits an hold downs.
> Move the drill press down here. where the grinders are. Remove the cabinet the grinders are one.
> Where will the grinders go.
> Don t use the small one give it away and make a cart for the big one with casters.
> Push it out of the way of whatever I am doing at the time.
> Okay that will work.
> Will I use the new machine enough to justify all this redo.
> Doubt it.
> Fun in the shop.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> whoa hey lets not use that verbage,i believe gunny refers too it as an automotive accessory supply shop.good quality used parts at a decent price!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The Midnight Auto Supply in full operation!
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I m currently in the process of rearranging my tools as well. I bought lumber racks for the wall which opened up a lot of floor space, but still trying to figure out the rest.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> I need more walls…. lumber racks, clamp racks, cabinets. windows, doors, take up wall space. Maybe some walls on wheels
> Need a big barn or warehouse then I would have to get an electric cart to ride around in like at the big box stores. Might work.
> Did get the new grinder cart put together with casters. Tomorrow step two or rethink the whole thing. .
> 
> - 987Ron


I am thinking 10,000 sq feet and the problem of space ios resolved for a decent amount of time. Funding has been an issue…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> sorry but i aint smokin my meat on that thing.we have a full blown pro smoker behind the cali patio area,remember.i had the hillbilly removed and a full deluxe patio and bbq smoking area put in,you know,the one you wouldn t chip in for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the chairs on the left are for me and gunny there is a folding one for you behind the smoker.
> 
> - pottz


I like it!!!!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

I built the arched beam…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I built the arched beam…..
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Quality work.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> sorry but i aint smokin my meat on that thing.we have a full blown pro smoker behind the cali patio area,remember.i had the hillbilly removed and a full deluxe patio and bbq smoking area put in,you know,the one you wouldn t chip in for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the chairs on the left are for me and gunny there is a folding one for you behind the smoker.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I like it!!!!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Pottz- Question: I didn't see a big-screen TV? Are you planning a smoker cookout with the MLB All-star Game?
The game will be held July 13. in CO being moved from GA


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> sorry but i aint smokin my meat on that thing.we have a full blown pro smoker behind the cali patio area,remember.i had the hillbilly removed and a full deluxe patio and bbq smoking area put in,you know,the one you wouldn t chip in for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the chairs on the left are for me and gunny there is a folding one for you behind the smoker.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sounds good to me. I got dubs on the right-hand one. Got any pillow to go with it?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


of course bob i hadn't decorated when this was taken.thare is also a full outdoor bar.








this was all a gift to gunny for letting us use his garage,the least we could do.this is socal living boys,enjoy!


----------



## pottz

> I built the arched beam…..
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


and nice work my friend.


----------



## pottz

> sorry but i aint smokin my meat on that thing.we have a full blown pro smoker behind the cali patio area,remember.i had the hillbilly removed and a full deluxe patio and bbq smoking area put in,you know,the one you wouldn t chip in for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the chairs on the left are for me and gunny there is a folding one for you behind the smoker.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I like it!!!!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Pottz- Question: I didn t see a big-screen TV? Are you planning a smoker cookout with the MLB All-star Game?
> The game will be held July 13. in CO being moved from GA
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


of course read on.


----------



## pottz

this is the smojker area behind the bar and grill area for when were all together doing big pig outs.


----------



## pottz

enjoy gunny all yours free of charge,everyone chipped in,well except dw? he still shows uo though.you think he could at least bring a six pack of that coors light he drinks ?


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Fireplace doubles as a big screen TV


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Fireplace doubles as a big screen TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


+1


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> enjoy gunny all yours free of charge,everyone chipped in,well except dw? he still shows uo though.you think he could at least bring a six pack of that coors light he drinks ?
> 
> - pottz


Thanks guys, will get lots of use.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> sorry but i aint smokin my meat on that thing.we have a full blown pro smoker behind the cali patio area,remember.i had the hillbilly removed and a full deluxe patio and bbq smoking area put in,you know,the one you wouldn t chip in for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the chairs on the left are for me and gunny there is a folding one for you behind the smoker.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sounds good to me. I got dubs on the right-hand one. Got any pillow to go with it?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> of course bob i hadn t decorated when this was taken.thare is also a full outdoor bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was all a gift to gunny for letting us use his garage,the least we could do.this is socal living boys,enjoy!
> 
> - pottz


OK! Belley up and drink up!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> enjoy gunny all yours free of charge,everyone chipped in,well except dw? he still shows uo though.you think he could at least bring a six pack of that coors light he drinks ?
> 
> - pottz


I'll bring a couple 6 packs, least I could do after getting cookies ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Topamax Zoo:

https://www.triviagenius.com/strangest-extinct-animals/XtY_ghx5DQAG1gjO?utm_source=blog&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1254634431


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## corelz125

I have been working on training the other hand its gerting there but still can't hold a pencil.


----------



## Peteybadboy

This is how I rearrange my shop. Scale cut outs for all tools carts etc. Move them around on paper saves time.

Try brushing your teeth with your left hand.

LeeRoy that outdoor area is awesome. In Fla we call that a Lanai.

Topa sad, but true.

Golfing today. (bro and bro in law) One more thing to do on my bro in laws table. Going to use the Large Domino.

DW I will pick up the McDonald's Sausage burritos on the way to the course. (a hot pocket?) 2 for 3.18$


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> This is how I rearrange my shop. Scale cut outs for all tools carts etc. Move them around on paper saves time.
> 
> Try brushing your teeth with your left hand.
> 
> LeeRoy that outdoor area is awesome. In Fla we call that a Lanai.
> 
> Topa sad, but true.
> 
> Golfing today. (bro and bro in law) One more thing to do on my bro in laws table. Going to use the Large Domino.
> 
> DW I will pick up the McDonald s Sausage burritos on the way to the course. (a hot pocket?) 2 for 3.18$
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Pretty slick idea.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all…..coffee and Equate after breakfast. 


> This is how I rearrange my shop. Scale cut outs for all tools carts etc. Move them around on paper saves time.
> - Peteybadboy


I don't need additional steps to redo for just adding one machine. I'm confused enough already. Thanks anyway, besides my shop is a different size.


----------



## pottz

> This is how I rearrange my shop. Scale cut outs for all tools carts etc. Move them around on paper saves time.
> 
> Try brushing your teeth with your left hand.
> 
> LeeRoy that outdoor area is awesome. In Fla we call that a Lanai.
> 
> Topa sad, but true.
> 
> Golfing today. (bro and bro in law) One more thing to do on my bro in laws table. Going to use the Large Domino.
> 
> DW I will pick up the McDonald s Sausage burritos on the way to the course. (a hot pocket?) 2 for 3.18$
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Pretty slick idea.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i used this same method when we set up our warehouse,im sure one could use a fancy computer program but this method is much easier and faster.im old school.


----------



## 987Ron

> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the chairs on the left are for me and gunny there is a folding one for you behind the smoker.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sounds good to me. I got dubs on the right-hand one. Got any pillow to go with it?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> of course bob i hadn t decorated when this was taken.thare is also a full outdoor bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was all a gift to gunny for letting us use his garage,the least we could do.this is socal living boys,enjoy!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OK! Belley up and drink up!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Is there sufficient electrical outlets to plug in heat pads? Us old guys have our aches and pains after a day in the shop.
I'd donate a recliner if I have priority for it.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

SketchUp Baby!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- Thx for the six-packs…


----------



## pottz

> SketchUp Baby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


old school no desire,hell i rarely even do drawings for stuff i build if i do it's a one page simple sketch.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> old school no desire,hell i rarely even do drawings for stuff i build if i do it s a one page simple sketch.
> 
> - pottz


I have gotten so fluent with it I would rather draw something with su than paper, 
although I still do quick rough sketches here and there.
Main reason being, When you draw something it's accurate, and so easy to make accurate changes.
Once it's drawn to scale you don't have to do the math, all the measurements are there. 
Plus it gives me a visual and helps me find any problem areas that I may not have thought of.

Example: 









On my screen right now is the wall unit I'm building.
You can see I drew it then copied the pieces parts to the side and exploded them and put measurements to the pieces, I also zoom in and print out the exploded shots as reference when building.
There is just no way to get that with paper and pencil.


----------



## pottz

> old school no desire,hell i rarely even do drawings for stuff i build if i do it s a one page simple sketch.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I have gotten so fluent with it I would rather draw something with su than paper,
> although I still do quick rough sketches here and there.
> Main reason being, When you draw something it s accurate, and so easy to make accurate changes.
> Once it s drawn to scale you don t have to do the math, all the measurements are there.
> Plus it gives me a visual and helps me find any problem areas that I may not have thought of.
> 
> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my screen right now is the wall unit I m building.
> You can see I drew it then copied the pieces parts to the side and exploded them and put measurements to the pieces, I also zoom in and print out the exploded shots as reference when building.
> There is just no way to get that with paper and pencil.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


but that takes all the fun out of miscutting stuff and having to redo it-lol.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch today….Beef Pho…with real roast beef added, and Onions…washed down with a Guinness Extra Stout…..

French bread croutons added as needed…

Pills were for Breakfast….


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> but that takes all the fun out of miscutting stuff and having to redo it-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I still have PLENTY of fun.
The older I get the more FUN I have. You would think I'm having a party.


----------



## pottz

> but that takes all the fun out of miscutting stuff and having to redo it-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I still have PLENTY of fun.
> The older I get the more FUN I have. You would think I m having a party.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


yeah it's like mardi gras for me-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

Lunch time….sweet and sour shrimp…
Redoing the shop is done..lots of dust and shavings behind things, shop vac got a good work out.
Now to build the enclosure and cart for the Laser Engraver. Draw it out on some graph paper,



> SketchUp Baby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Us old guys took drafting in high school along with shop. Heck the back of a napkin at lunch and were ready to go… Sometimes. Tried SU and decided it was more trouble for me than it was worth. Can see its use however for some things for some people


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Us old guys took drafting in high school along with shop. Heck the back of a napkin at lunch and were ready to go… Sometimes. Tried SU and decided it was more trouble for me than it was worth. Can see its use however for some things for some people
> 
> - 987Ron


What's funny, (or maybe ironic?) I took drafting in HS. Went to maybe 5 classes and said the hell with this.
Then started woodworking and ended up doing more drafting (or as you put it, napkin sketches) than ever.

Each there own, I don't look down on anybody or try to change them. 
If single cell SU works good enough for Bandit, then it's OK with me.

On another note, if anybody is trying to learn SU I will always help with what I can.


----------



## pottz

> Lunch time….sweet and sour shrimp…
> Redoing the shop is done..lots of dust and shavings behind things, shop vac got a good work out.
> Now to build the enclosure and cart for the Laser Engraver. Draw it out on some graph paper,
> 
> SketchUp Baby!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Us old guys took drafting in high school along with shop. Heck the back of a napkin at lunch and were ready to go… Sometimes. Tried SU and decided it was more trouble for me than it was worth. Can see its use however for some things for some people
> 
> - 987Ron


yeah i checked su out myself and i figured by the time figured it out i would have the project done-lol.maybe someday.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> yeah i checked su out myself and i figured by the time figured it out i would have the project done-lol.maybe someday.
> 
> - pottz


I learned it when Dave R was here. He would do follow along projects and then teach you how to do what he did.
At first it made no since and nothing seemed to work, but then one day it just clicked.
Learning components and where to grab things from, and how to move them from point to point made a big difference. Also drawing in plane. If you don't, things end up a mile away.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Pottz we got the wire under the hood fixed. Another problem has cropped up.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz we got the wire under the hood fixed. Another problem has cropped up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


here we go again,i told you all i needed was a fuse replaced !!!!!im takin my car to el repairadero next time,cant understand em but their cheap.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz we got the wire under the hood fixed. Another problem has cropped up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> here we go again,i told you all i needed was a fuse replaced !!!!!im takin my car to el repairadero next time,cant understand em but their cheap.
> 
> - pottz


This is where the fuses live. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Dinner at 7 pm…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

See??


----------



## pottz

> Pottz we got the wire under the hood fixed. Another problem has cropped up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> here we go again,i told you all i needed was a fuse replaced !!!!!im takin my car to el repairadero next time,cant understand em but their cheap.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> This is where the fuses live. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


so the fuse will cost me 1200 bucks huh ? i guess thats reasonable based on what wood costs-lol.


----------



## pottz

> See??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


LMAO you made my day!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> LMAO you made my day!
> 
> - pottz


LOL


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Pottz we got the wire under the hood fixed. Another problem has cropped up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Let me guess, this was bought from one of the buy here pay here hoopty lots with decent prices on luxury cars with tons of miles on them and no documented service history?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Let me guess, this was bought from one of the buy here pay here hoopty lots with decent prices on luxury cars with tons of miles on them and no documented service history?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Fleet Van for big HVAC company. It has sat in a field for a year. Rodents ate alot of wires. Nobody else would touch it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Some snacks before dinner-*










*Dinner surprise at 7…*









*
Just bring a chair and have a seat… No FEES- Pets are very welcome we'll have some paw cookies for them*


----------



## 987Ron

> *Some snacks before dinner-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dinner surprise at 7…*
> 
> Just bring a chair and have a seat… No FEES- Pets are very welcome we ll have some paw cookies for them*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


MAJOR PROBLEM DW…..MAJOR….WHAT CAN WE DO?
YOU THE HEATLH CONCIOUS ONE….OH MY…..NATIONWIDE NO LESS!
https://www.aarp.org/health/conditions-treatments/info-2021/hot-pockets-recall.html


----------



## Peteybadboy

My work today after golf (when I wanted a beer), using a Domino can be very confusing . You have got to mark the surfaces!

I will catch up w you guys in the am. Last night w Mom, Bro, Sis and bro in law. Played better today 81.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The article attached below is old news (January 19, 2021) but thank you for your concern. The food is good and safe. Always has and always will.

Dutch oven dinner cooked on Bandits burn barrel will be served at 7 pm.*









*
I use the hot embers from the workmate to use on top of the Dutch oven similar to this one using hot coals.*









*
There will be plenty of food but I gotta get going to make the deadline…*












> *Some snacks before dinner-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dinner surprise at 7…*
> 
> Just bring a chair and have a seat… No FEES- Pets are very welcome we ll have some paw cookies for them*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> MAJOR PROBLEM DW…..MAJOR….WHAT CAN WE DO?
> YOU THE HEATLH CONCIOUS ONE….OH MY…..NATIONWIDE NO LESS!
> https://www.aarp.org/health/conditions-treatments/info-2021/hot-pockets-recall.html
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My work today after golf (when I wanted a beer), using a Domino can be very confusing . You have got to mark the surfaces!
> 
> I will catch up w you guys in the am. Last night w Mom, Bro, Sis and bro in law. Played better today 81.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*
+1 Petey stories are the best… *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz I went looking in the cooler for the beer that Top Max sent over this morning. I found them not floor next to the cooler- warm. *

I don't see any smoke from that fancy club?

Good luck with your grand opening…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max *your package is ready for pick-up.

I hope you enjoy it…

*Corelz *your is in transit in NY I will send you updates…

"Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds"


----------



## pottz

> *Some snacks before dinner-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dinner surprise at 7…*
> 
> Just bring a chair and have a seat… No FEES- Pets are very welcome we ll have some paw cookies for them*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> MAJOR PROBLEM DW…..MAJOR….WHAT CAN WE DO?
> YOU THE HEATLH CONCIOUS ONE….OH MY…..NATIONWIDE NO LESS!
> https://www.aarp.org/health/conditions-treatments/info-2021/hot-pockets-recall.html
> 
> - 987Ron


what else would a friend serve another friend? i prefer metal shavings for my guests-lol.


----------



## pottz

> My work today after golf (when I wanted a beer), using a Domino can be very confusing . You have got to mark the surfaces!
> 
> I will catch up w you guys in the am. Last night w Mom, Bro, Sis and bro in law. Played better today 81.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


ha ha yeah those domino's can be trickey petey.looks damn good though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max *your package is ready for pick-up.
> 
> I hope you enjoy it…
> 
> *Corelz *your is in transit in NY I will send you updates…
> 
> "Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks, I'll check it out ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Gunny* Too bad this guy didn't have you check his brakes.


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz I went looking in the cooler for the beer that Top Max sent over this morning. I found them not floor next to the cooler- warm. *
> 
> I don t see any smoke from that fancy club?
> 
> Good luck with your grand opening…..
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


first off im not in charge of the beer,there is no club with any grand opening.were still in gunnys shop and yard. and you said you were cooking? am i confused dw?


----------



## pottz

> *Gunny* Too bad this guy didn t have you check his brakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


that kinda stuff happens everyday in socal.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz and others +1 on the earlier posts quite enjoyable- interesting…*

Anybody ready for a Dutch oven cookout with warm beer because of Pottz…

*Thx top Top Max for sending the Coors…*

*Ron- any posts on the laser-* I have shopping for one- the choices ??? I'm leaning Laguna 12/20 with my Aspire software.

I am thankful for technology… stay safe guys and enjoy life…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Pottz I went looking in the cooler for the beer that Top Max sent over this morning. I found them not floor next to the cooler- warm. *
> 
> I don t see any smoke from that fancy club?
> 
> Good luck with your grand opening…..
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> *
> you said you were cooking? am i confused dw?*
> 
> - pottz


*Dinner from the Dutch oven in about an hour- you are welcome to snack on the Hot Pocket and White Castle--

Stop by-*


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz and others +1 on the earlier posts quite enjoyable- interesting…*
> 
> Anybody ready for a Dutch oven cookout with warm beer because of Pottz…
> 
> *Thx top Top Max for sending the Coors…*
> 
> *Ron- any posts on the laser-* I have shopping for one- the choices ??? I m leaning Laguna 12/20 with my Aspire software.
> 
> I am thankful for technology… stay safe guys and enjoy life…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


it's coors wont really matter if it's warm or not,plenty of premium craft beers in the patio fridge for all too enjoy-cheers boys.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> *Gunny* Too bad this guy didn t have you check his brakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> that kinda stuff happens everyday in socal.
> 
> - pottz


It's pretty sad, not one person got out of their car to check on anyone to see if they could help.
That just doesn't fly with me.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Let me guess, this was bought from one of the buy here pay here hoopty lots with decent prices on luxury cars with tons of miles on them and no documented service history?
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Fleet Van for big HVAC company. It has sat in a field for a year. Rodents ate alot of wires. Nobody else would touch it.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I thought that was another part of the disassembled Northstar Caddy. Folks love it when they get a deal on one then get a quote for new cylinder head bolts.


----------



## 987Ron

> *Ron- any posts on the laser-* I have shopping for one- the choices ??? I m leaning Laguna 12/20 with my Aspire software.
> 
> I am thankful for technology… stay safe guys and enjoy life…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


On the laser….Tried a first test run, Laser quit half way through…main circuit board very hot. Quick note to Ortur and new circuit board is on the way with the circuit grounding addition. Seems they had a problem.

So on to other things till new parts get here 
Cabinet and enclosure for laser project.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Ron- any posts on the laser-* I have shopping for one- the choices ??? I m leaning Laguna 12/20 with my Aspire software.
> 
> I am thankful for technology… stay safe guys and enjoy life…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> On the laser….Tried a first test run, Laser quit half way through…main circuit board very hot. Quick note to Ortur and new circuit board is on the way with the circuit grounding addition. Seems they had a problem.
> 
> So on to other things till new parts get here
> Cabinet and enclosure for laser project.
> 
> - 987Ron


*
Doing the build is a great way to learn about how this gizmo works- great job.*

It is like birthing a baby  I am practicing on the trial software in preparation for my laser. I worked on the trial software for the CNC, which was a great help.

*To others: These machines are not plug-and-play… Many hours are spent on the computer learning* This transition works for me. I will always remember my times with lumber-


----------



## 987Ron

To others: These machines are not plug-and-play… Many hours are spent on the computer learning This transition works for me. I will always remember my times with lumber-

-Desert_Woodworker

Learning the software is the time consuming part. Reminds me a lot of my learning to use Dbase II back in the old days of the Osborne Computer. Did get a 18" (?) monitor to hook up to the computer so these old eyes can see the symbols a bit better. Really helps.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Dinner is being served-*










*Flavored by the Work Mate embers…*










*Thanks to those who have added Gunny's Garage to their Favorites*




























*Others are welcome- food for all…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> To others: These machines are not plug-and-play… Many hours are spent on the computer learning This transition works for me. I will always remember my times with lumber-
> 
> -Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Learning the software is the time consuming part. Reminds me a lot of my learning to use Dbase II back in the old days of the Osborne Computer. Did get a 18" (?) monitor to hook up to the computer so these old eyes can see the symbols a bit better. Really helps.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## 987Ron

Great looking food Chef. Ready for my plate full. Thanks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Gunny* Too bad this guy didn t have you check his brakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> that kinda stuff happens everyday in socal.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It s pretty sad, not one person got out of their car to check on anyone to see if they could help.
> That just doesn t fly with me.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Typical herd instinct. There was a famous murder 40 or 50 years ago where a whole neighborhood watched from their windows. ;-(


----------



## corelz125

Last week some guy beat up an older asian lady in Manhattan. A security guard and doorman just closed the doors and walked away and didn't do anything.


----------



## pottz

> Last week some guy beat up an older asian lady in Manhattan. A security guard and doorman just closed the doors and walked away and didn t do anything.
> 
> - corelz125


thats very sad,asian hate crimes are on the rise stemming from ignorance about the pandemic.some think anyone asian is responsible and needs too pay the price.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Last week some guy beat up an older asian lady in Manhattan. A security guard and doorman just closed the doors and walked away and didn t do anything.
> 
> - corelz125


Trivia: circa 1970's Vincent Chen (a Chinese national) was beaten to death by 2 white guys in a bar, blaming him for the jobs lost due to Japanese imports.

*Murder of Vincent Chin* 51 years ago…

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_of_Vincent_Chin


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corelz your package update…*

Status
Arrived at USPS Regional Destination Facility
April 7, 2021 at 9:52 pm

WHITE PLAINS NY DISTRIBUTION CENTER


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Gunny* Too bad this guy didn t have you check his brakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


HOLY SNIKEY!!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> It s pretty sad, not one person got out of their car to check on anyone to see if they could help.
> That just doesn t fly with me.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Yeah don't understand that at all.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Last week some guy beat up an older asian lady in Manhattan. A security guard and doorman just closed the doors and walked away and didn t do anything.
> 
> - corelz125


Again WTF???? Seriously? I bet if it was one of there kids they react differently.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> thats very sad,asian hate crimes are on the rise stemming from ignorance about the pandemic.some think anyone asian is responsible and needs too pay the price.
> 
> - pottz


No reason for this at all. Okay sure if the person had a shirt that said Proud to Work at Wuhan Lab or something maybe you get upset. But some random person you don't know, and again don't have any real reason to believe they are responsible for the virus. Let me catch one of these idiots doing some trash like that. Unlike the doorman that walked away I have other plans. You want to beat up defenseless people, don't be a wimp. Try someone that will fight back, I mean be a man and all right? When you wake up and are informed you will no longer be able to chew solid food you can reflect on the stupidity that brought you to enjoying liquified food.

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Gunny


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- maybe you should turn that patio into a breakfast & lunch venue?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Just keeping up… a miracle captured on camera. The article states brake failure… before I pass judgment on the truck and driver. I will wait for a police investigation of the cause of failure…

When I was young the elders referred to truck drivers as the "Angels of the Highway" that was 1960's with living to today- IMO crazy drivers were here but there are more people & vehicles on the road.

as for 2021, it is not a truck driver who is my angel of the highway…

Ps. Does anybody remember the 1970's drive 55 mph containment of the heard? We as people did not want to comply and we used the CB radios to break free… or so we believed.

Today-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- you may find this useful- laser stuff-

Suggested Laser Cutter Settings*
https://academics.design.ncsu.edu/it/kb/suggested-laser-cutter-settings/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ontario Canada takes drastic measures against COVID variants with four-week stay-at-home order*
https://nationalpost.com/news/canada/newsalert-ontario-to-issue-four-week-stay-at-home-order-starting-thursday-sources

This is a very large province that borders on our NE border… Yet I see many of the US opening up…

Does a border protect us from the COVID?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Last week some guy beat up an older asian lady in Manhattan. A security guard and doorman just closed the doors and walked away and didn t do anything.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> thats very sad,asian hate crimes are on the rise stemming from ignorance about the pandemic.some think anyone asian is responsible and needs too pay the price.
> 
> - pottz


It is sad to see civility containing to deteriorate. Studying psychology to find a way to get the chity to consider facts in propane code enforcement, behavior is quite predictable ;-((

A young lady whose father was threatened with choking by a Black with his belt wrapped around his hands contacted me for weapons questions. Sad day ;-(

It is ironic our former governor and county executive in the 90s was Asian. Of course today he is protesting. Ironically, he ignored and supported criminals while in office. My tools of the trade were under attack from July 3, 1989, until April or 1999. At least 3 times every month and 3 times on 9 days at the worst of it. I am sure his support of criminal behavior increased the number of criminals moving on from petty to serious, then violent. WE are buried in crime in Western WA today ;-( I am sure there would be much lower crime including violent attacks if he had supported accountability. Warnings and photos for ID are constant on the neighborhood Nextdoor app including an occasional home invasion ;-( It is ironic he is reaping what he sowed, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Ontario Canada takes drastic measures against COVID variants with four-week stay-at-home order*
> https://nationalpost.com/news/canada/newsalert-ontario-to-issue-four-week-stay-at-home-order-starting-thursday-sources
> 
> This is a very large province that borders on our NE border… Yet I see many of the US opening up…
> 
> Does a border protect us from the COVID?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No, but a Canadian friend told me it was protecting them. ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


Thumbs UP!! ;-)))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Ontario Canada takes drastic measures against COVID variants with four-week stay-at-home order*
> https://nationalpost.com/news/canada/newsalert-ontario-to-issue-four-week-stay-at-home-order-starting-thursday-sources
> 
> This is a very large province that borders on our NE border… Yet I see many of the US opening up…
> 
> Does a border protect us from the COVID?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> No, but a Canadian friend told me it was protecting them. ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor*


*
+1 more truth than humor- Good country but different…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


and if you do find it you may have to get down on your knees… and then you see all the surrounding dirt to clean…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The results of 3 or 4 decades on no accountability, This crime will probably take between 7 and 10 convictions to see jail time. I worked on 3 Strikes You're Out in the 90s. WE passed it and the legislature has been chipping away at it since. I didn't see anything about the former governor protesting attacking old ladies.

https://yourtopgadgetsdaily.com/deals/alarm-cpl-list.php?affId=8FBAEB93&c1=desk&c2=669336&pi_adid=669336&pi_clickid=63dbef59a3b342adb1e1b79491ef60ee&pi_creativeid=709901&sxid=63o0a7y083ji

They are headed to more dangerous highways too ;-((

https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/senate-oks-bill-halting-license-suspension-over-court-debt/2215657/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


That was a surprise to me. I used to watch where they went. Bifocals ended that ;-)))


----------



## corelz125

Are the Canadians storming the Capitol buildings armed to protest the shut downs?


----------



## Peteybadboy

A JWB water cooler, nice idea.

Woke up at 5. Made the coffee. I forgot to check the pot. (someone made a pot and left it) Go back and coffee is all over everything! I was trying to not wake up my bro… He can sleep through a bombing raid. I had to empty the drawer full of small kitchen spoons, pounders, graters, all kinds of crap….making a heck of a racket. No one woke up. HA!

I did get to say good bye to my Sis and bro in law. They will be driving straight through to Simpsonville SC today.

Ron I am now having my Kona coffee in the quiet darkness starting my day.

DW Canada has no means of making Vaccines. They rely on U.S. innovation (medical) for the most part.

The Masters starts today. No way the media will get that cancelled.

BTW I am getting free MLB on cable right now. Trying to hook me?

Pottz - thanks. Worked my butt off on those table legs for my bro in law. So he bought me a handle of JWB. That must have killed my sis. But I appreciate that! (my wife would say, "we can't walk in their house for dinner with our arms swinging") However, many people can. HA!


----------



## 987Ron

> *Ron- you may find this useful- laser stuff-
> 
> Suggested Laser Cutter Settings*
> https://academics.design.ncsu.edu/it/kb/suggested-laser-cutter-settings/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks have copied it and will read.

Saw a program that I now do not know where or if I have it…..Makes a test grid on a scrap piece of material that each small square is an increase in speed and power. The person runs it on each new item done. Kind of like testing a stain or finish. If I can not find it i will generate my own. 
.


----------



## 987Ron

Coffee on the porch….French Market with Chicory while making my list for the lumber yard. and Lowe's. Our little burg has one commercial only lumber yard (they do let me go there) thats not to good and one smaller Lowe's.


----------



## 987Ron

DW
My little Ortur Master Laser 2 is a toy compared to the Laguna Figured this will be a entry level thing for me or a try it and forget it. Think it will suffice for what I probably ever want to do. We shall see. Not as inexpensive as one would think with upgrades, air assist, enclosure, additional lens height adjustment .better glasses, etc. etc. Ortur seems to have a pretty good customer service but manuals and such are essentially non-existant. The model upgrades are faster than whatever manuals or information exists. My planned upgrade is a roller that makes engraving on round objects possible. 
Programs are similar. Aspire I once looked at a bit out of curiosity.

Others: You start something like this and regular woodworking of making things slows down for a time. But mowing the lawn does the same thing, just less time away from real woodworking.

Off to the store to spend money and I haven't even gotten a stimulus check.


----------



## bandit571

Jimmie Dean Breakfast Bowl for Lunch…the Meat Lovers one…

Boss and I got our second Jab today…...Was supposed to be spreading gravel in the shed..today….arm is a bit sore for that sort of thing…


----------



## pottz

those bowls are actually pretty good.two weeks for my second needle,cant wait.


----------



## corelz125

Those bowls are good but very salty. Few people I knew had some reactions after the 2nd. Said had mild flu like symptoms


----------



## pottz

> Those bowls are good but very salty. Few people I knew had some reactions after the 2nd. Said had mild flu like symptoms
> 
> - corelz125


yeah my first was nothing so ill see if i have any reaction to the second one.


----------



## 987Ron

> Those bowls are good but very salty. Few people I knew had some reactions after the 2nd. Said had mild flu like symptoms
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah my first was nothing so ill see if i have any reaction to the second one.
> 
> - pottz


My first was sore for two days, seoond nothing Pulling the bandaid off was the worst.

Have any of you heard any of the absurd reasons for not getting the shot?
I've heard two.

Not very smart person: The shot will give you the virus.
Smart educated therapist: The vaccine will change your DNA

The world is full of idiots.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've heard plenty of absurb reasons why not to get the vaccine, many revolving around one conspiracy theory or another. I've also heard folks that won't get it because the survivability is over 99.875% for some age groups.

The only reason I've heard not to get it that does make sense is some aren't yet FDA approved.


----------



## pottz

> Those bowls are good but very salty. Few people I knew had some reactions after the 2nd. Said had mild flu like symptoms
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah my first was nothing so ill see if i have any reaction to the second one.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My first was sore for two days, seoond nothing Pulling the bandaid off was the worst.
> 
> Have any of you heard any of the absurd reasons for not getting the shot?
> I ve heard two.
> 
> Not very smart person: The shot will give you the virus.
> Smart educated therapist: The vaccine will change your DNA
> 
> The world is full of idiots.
> 
> - 987Ron


lol,i agree the band aid was the worst part,left a pink outline for two days.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*5 stars- works great

Took a drive into town- growth everywhere… Tom Wolf said, "You Can't Go Home Again"*

Big transition for me as a woodworker- Fri. the tool consignment people to take the many-valued machines… These are tools that I don't use and are placed throughout the 2 shops- like animal trophy heads on a wall… Each tool is going into retirement.

I will always love woodworking, now I am adding a Laguna 12/20 laser. Big step for a 72 yr old guy and a big shout out to Ron who is also delving into lasers. He is actually building his own-...*










*It will replace the area where my Corvette once parked…*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I will always love woodworking, now I am adding a Laguna 12/20 laser. Big step for a 72 yr old guy and a big shout out to Ron who is also delving into lasers. He is actually building his own-...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Just make sure you've got a bloody good enclosure and a filtration system… I do not recommend an open structure.


----------



## 987Ron

> Just make sure you ve got a bloody good enclosure and a filtration system… I do not recommend an open structure.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Plan on ducting to the outside, about 18" run with a fan in the ducting. Enclosure up to specs as far as light emission and fire prevention. 
Air assist for the laser also. 
Learning all the time. Listening to those of you who have experience and more importantly useful information based on industrial usage The eyes cannot be replaced. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Just make sure you ve got a bloody good enclosure and a filtration system… I do not recommend an open structure.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Thx for the advice on the enclosure and filtration +1

Question: *I do not recommend an open structure.* Please elaborate more on this. The open stand is a factory add-on… I would appreciate any recommendations…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just make sure you ve got a bloody good enclosure and a filtration system… I do not recommend an open structure.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Plan on ducting to the outside, about 18" run with a fan in the ducting. Enclosure up to specs as far as light emission and fire prevention.
> Air assist for the laser also.
> Learning all the time. Listening to those of you who have experience and more importantly useful information based on industrial usage The eyes cannot be replaced. Thanks for the interest.
> 
> - 987Ron


*+1 Ron regardless of whether it is a hobby or industrial machine- you need to know the software.*










*base unit plus the stand…*


----------



## corelz125

An old, tired-looking dog wandered into the yard. I could tell from his collar and well-fed belly that he had a home.

He followed me into the house, down the hall, and fell asleep on the couch. An hour later, he went to the door, and I let him out. The next day he was back, resumed his position on the couch and slept for an hour.

This continued for several weeks. Curious, I pinned a note to his collar: "Every afternoon your dog comes to my house for a nap."

The next day he arrived with a different note pinned to his collar: "He lives in a home with four children - he's trying to catch up on his sleep. Can I come with him tomorrow?"


----------



## corelz125

A woman comes home and tells her husband, "Remember those headaches I've been having all these years? Well, they're gone."
"No more headaches?" the husband asks, "What happened?"
His wife replies, "Margie referred me to a hypnotist. He told me to stand in front of a mirror,stare at myself and repeat 3 times
I do not have a headache;
I do not have a headache,
I do not have a headache.'
It worked! The headaches are all gone."
"Well, that is wonderful," replies the husband.
His wife then says, "You know, you haven't been exactly a ball of fire in the bedroom these last few years. Why don't you go see the hypnotist and see if he can do anything for that?"
The husband agrees to try it.
Following his appointment, the husband comes home, rips off his clothes, picks up his wife and carries her into the bedroom.
He puts her on the bed and says, "Don't move, I'll be right back."
He goes into the bathroom and comes back a few minutes later and jumps into bed and makes passionate love to his wife like never before.
His wife says, "Boy, that was wonderful!"
The husband says, "Don't move! I will be right back."
He goes back into the bathroom, comes back and round two was even better than the first time.
The wife sits up and her head is spinning.
Her husband again says, "Don't move, I'll be right back."
With that, he goes back in the bathroom.
This time, his wife quietly follows him and there, in the bathroom, she sees him standing at the mirror and saying,
She's not my wife!
She's not my wife!
She's not my wife!"


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Enclosure up to specs as far as light emission and fire prevention.
> - 987Ron


Light emission "should not be" an major issue… if your enclosure is good (has sides) you should only be looking from top down onto the beam's imprint…
Nevertheless, once you press the [START] button, there's bugger all else you can do until the job finishes… and then you cry. Looking at it while in progress, will not make it go faster of fix the screw ups you've inadvertently programmed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ... Enclosure up to specs as far as light emission and fire prevention.
> - 987Ron
> 
> Light emission "should not be" an major issue… if your enclosure is good (has sides) you should only be looking from top down onto the beam s imprint…
> Nevertheless, once you press the [START] button, there s bugger all else you can do until the job finishes… and then you cry. Looking at it while in progress, will not make it go faster of fix the screw ups you ve inadvertently programmed.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


+1 thank you for the reality check… I have time to rethink my path into old-age woodworking…


----------



## pottz

> An old, tired-looking dog wandered into the yard. I could tell from his collar and well-fed belly that he had a home.
> 
> He followed me into the house, down the hall, and fell asleep on the couch. An hour later, he went to the door, and I let him out. The next day he was back, resumed his position on the couch and slept for an hour.
> 
> This continued for several weeks. Curious, I pinned a note to his collar: "Every afternoon your dog comes to my house for a nap."
> 
> The next day he arrived with a different note pinned to his collar: "He lives in a home with four children - he's trying to catch up on his sleep. Can I come with him tomorrow?"
> 
> - corelz125


lol.


----------



## pottz

> A woman comes home and tells her husband, "Remember those headaches I've been having all these years? Well, they're gone."
> "No more headaches?" the husband asks, "What happened?"
> His wife replies, "Margie referred me to a hypnotist. He told me to stand in front of a mirror,stare at myself and repeat 3 times
> I do not have a headache;
> I do not have a headache,
> I do not have a headache.'
> It worked! The headaches are all gone."
> "Well, that is wonderful," replies the husband.
> His wife then says, "You know, you haven't been exactly a ball of fire in the bedroom these last few years. Why don't you go see the hypnotist and see if he can do anything for that?"
> The husband agrees to try it.
> Following his appointment, the husband comes home, rips off his clothes, picks up his wife and carries her into the bedroom.
> He puts her on the bed and says, "Don't move, I'll be right back."
> He goes into the bathroom and comes back a few minutes later and jumps into bed and makes passionate love to his wife like never before.
> His wife says, "Boy, that was wonderful!"
> The husband says, "Don't move! I will be right back."
> He goes back into the bathroom, comes back and round two was even better than the first time.
> The wife sits up and her head is spinning.
> Her husband again says, "Don't move, I'll be right back."
> With that, he goes back in the bathroom.
> This time, his wife quietly follows him and there, in the bathroom, she sees him standing at the mirror and saying,
> She's not my wife!
> She's not my wife!
> She's not my wife!"
> 
> - corelz125


hilarious buddy!


----------



## 987Ron

LBD
Challenging, interesting, requires planning….if it didn't probably wouldn't be doing it. Yes there will be failures, but that is part of the learning experience. We work with our hands, but the mind drives everything. 
Our past often helps to aid us in new pursuits. This is one for me. At 82 (83 on 4/23) the body is not what it was but the mind still works. Doing projects like this keeps the little gray cells alive and active. 
Have no dead lines to meet or anyone to impress…. so it will be a new experience just for my own edification.

Keep the thoughts and suggestions coming.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> LBD
> Challenging, interesting, requires planning….if it didn t probably wouldn t be doing it. Yes there will be failures, but that is part of the learning experience. We work with our hands, but the mind drives everything.
> Our past often helps to aid us in new pursuits. This is one for me. At 82 (83 on 4/23) the body is not what it was but the mind still works. Doing projects like this keeps the little gray cells alive and active.
> Have no dead lines to meet or anyone to impress…. so it will be a new experience just for my own edification.
> 
> Keep the thoughts and suggestions coming.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 very encouraging words…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- IMO I find it best to have some food and drink with my "LOL" Are you abstaining tonight? All I see is used empty Jimmy Dean bowls from breakfast…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- IMO I find it best to have some food and drink with my "LOL" Are you abstaining tonight? All I see is used empty Jimmy Dean bowls from breakfast…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im out in the bar and grill area warmin it up,gonna do some brats with grilled onions and peppers,all welcome.why dont you join me.no ones really gotten here yet,the duck grabbed one of my napa cabs and bolted off quaking all the way!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> im out in the bar and grill area warmin it up,gonna do some brats with grilled onions and peppers,all welcome.why dont you join me.no ones really gotten here yet,the duck grabbed one of my napa cabs and bolted off quaking all the way!
> 
> - pottz


*
I'll be over… Do you have my Top Max Coors chilled?*


----------



## 987Ron

Off to get ready for bed. Brush the teeth, look in the mirror and say

I'm 27 years old!!
I'm 27 years old!
I'm 27 years old!


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> im out in the bar and grill area warmin it up,gonna do some brats with grilled onions and peppers,all welcome.why dont you join me.no ones really gotten here yet,the duck grabbed one of my napa cabs and bolted off quaking all the way!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> I ll be over… Do you have my Top Max Coors chilled?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


yeah i was gonna dump that swill but i put em in the fridge instead,it was hard though!


----------



## pottz

hey if the gates locked just look under the oil can,thats were he keeps the spare key,way too easy,i gotta talk to him about that !


----------



## pottz

> Off to get ready for bed. Brush the teeth, look in the mirror and say
> 
> I m 27 years old!!
> I m 27 years old!
> I m 27 years old!
> 
> - 987Ron


let me know if that works ron ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Off to get ready for bed. Brush the teeth, look in the mirror and say
> 
> I m 27 years old!!
> I m 27 years old!
> I m 27 years old!
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 Got it but what you know in your mind… I remember 27 but I love my 72 experience years- do we have a choice?

Thanks for the encouragement…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> im out in the bar and grill area warmin it up,gonna do some brats with grilled onions and peppers,all welcome.why dont you join me.no ones really gotten here yet,the duck grabbed one of my napa cabs and bolted off quaking all the way!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> I ll be over… Do you have my Top Max Coors chilled?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> yeah i was gonna dump that swill but i put em in the fridge instead,it was hard though!
> 
> - pottz


This is the nicest that I have seen you. By the way, I like my bottles chilled to 38 degrees like at the ballpark.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Off to get ready for bed. Brush the teeth, look in the mirror and say
> 
> I m 27 years old!!
> I m 27 years old!
> I m 27 years old!
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> let me know if that works ron ?
> 
> - pottz


*Better than looking in the mirror… take a selfie - delete and go back to woodworking…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- Gunny hasn't posted during the day? Are you and he still doing nighttime "car salvaging"?


----------



## bandit571

Will be having that again..in the morning.

Weather permitting, tomorrow…I can finish cleaning the backyard..









Bags of gravel into the shed, spread out and leveled….then everything under them tarps goes into the shed…current Grill Gazebo is scheduled to be hauled around to the front of the house….

It will NOT fit through the backyard gate…..has to be carried over to the fence, lifted over the fence, and carried around to the front….May need a wee bit of help on that one….Grill stays put, new Gazebo gets built around it.
IF I feel like doing anything, tomorrow, that is….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz- Gunny hasn t posted during the day? Are you and he still doing nighttime "car salvaging"?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Was very busy today fixing wiring on two vans and then some catalytic converters on a Nissan Xterra.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> im out in the bar and grill area warmin it up,gonna do some brats with grilled onions and peppers,all welcome.why dont you join me.no ones really gotten here yet,the duck grabbed one of my napa cabs and bolted off quaking all the way!
> 
> - pottz


Pull up a chair DW the Brauts are excellent!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> im out in the bar and grill area warmin it up,gonna do some brats with grilled onions and peppers,all welcome.why dont you join me.no ones really gotten here yet,the duck grabbed one of my napa cabs and bolted off quaking all the way!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pull up a chair DW the Brauts are excellent!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


He even has my beer chilled… +1


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Went to Lowes this evening on way home to get some Shellac. Naturally they have moved stuff in the paint department. So I asked where the Shellac had been moved to. Guy says, we don't sell shoe polish.

Found it on the stain isle. Same guy, did you find what you wanted? Showed him, and said, yup I can now shine my sneakers. Then left.

Idiots…..


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- Gunny hasn t posted during the day? Are you and he still doing nighttime "car salvaging"?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


shhhh,he'll be here he just had to finish up some…...last minute work!!


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


LMAO, more people of walmart.


----------



## pottz

> im out in the bar and grill area warmin it up,gonna do some brats with grilled onions and peppers,all welcome.why dont you join me.no ones really gotten here yet,the duck grabbed one of my napa cabs and bolted off quaking all the way!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pull up a chair DW the Brauts are excellent!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> He even has my beer chilled… +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dont get used to it,im having a good day and ive got tomorrow off-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Went to Lowes this evening on way home to get some Shellac. Naturally they have moved stuff in the paint department. So I asked where the Shellac had been moved to. Guy says, we don t sell shoe polish.
> 
> Found it on the stain isle. Same guy, did you find what you wanted? Showed him, and said, yup I can now shine my sneakers. Then left.
> 
> Idiots…..
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Yes, I understand your frustrations, but you must take into consideration that Lowes employees are tested to be drug-free… not inept-free…


----------



## corelz125

Lol nothing like shining your sneakers with shellac lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> He even has my beer chilled… +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dont get used to it,im having a good day and ive got tomorrow off-lol.
> 
> - pottz


*We haven't done AM with Pottz in a long time…

Would you like a "wake-up" breakfast greeting?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Lol nothing like shining your sneakers with shellac lol.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> Lol nothing like shining your sneakers with shellac lol.
> 
> - corelz125


doesn't everyone ?


----------



## pottz

> He even has my beer chilled… +1
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> dont get used to it,im having a good day and ive got tomorrow off-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *We haven t done AM with Pottz in a long time…
> 
> Would you like a "wake-up" breakfast greeting?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


well you better get you arse up early my alarm goes off at 4:15am at work before 6 ! except when im off so dont come knockin before 7,got it?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> well you better get you arse up early my alarm goes off at 4:15am at work before 6 !
> 
> - pottz


Chilled beer means a good breakfast… trust?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> LBD
> ...83 on 4/23…
> - 987Ron


Looks like I'm 9 days older than you… mine is on the 14th. of the month.

I've been a laser tragic for over 10 years (hobyist at a commercial price)... all I was leading to is that the eyes should never be in danger as there should be no reason for looking at the lase beam unless for directly down… and then why.

The laser will open a new world and your next wish will be at least another 20 years of "healthy living" to exploit it.

Not sure what path you are following, however, I use SkethUp and CorelDraw to design in 3D (SU) and then convert to 2D (Corel) to print to the laser…. Only programming required is design the model… no real programming per se.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck I think that we should have a b-day celebration on the 14th for you- your choice at Pottz's fancy patio or Bandit's burn barrel?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> Duck I think that we should have a b-day celebration on the 14th for you- your choice at Pottz s fancy patio or Bandit s burn barrel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*wow tough choice ?*


----------



## Peteybadboy

The Humpback Whale was removed from the endangered list this week.

I got up at 3am and the house across the water is still up partying. I think they finally turned in.

Justin Rose put on a show yesterday at the Masters. -7

Have a good day guys


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duck I think that we should have a b-day celebration on the 14th for you- your choice at Pottz s fancy patio or Bandit s burn barrel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *wow tough choice ?*
> 
> - pottz


I'll just settle for sitting at home, drinking my casko-vino and watching a XXXX video.

*wbbn*... loved that monster whale… what gear you use to land it? a whaler with a 'poon?


----------



## 987Ron

> LBD
> ...83 on 4/23…
> - 987Ron
> 
> Looks like I m 9 days older than you… mine is on the 14th. of the month.
> 
> I ve been a laser tragic for over 10 years (hobyist at a commercial price)... all I was leading to is that the eyes should never be in danger as there should be no reason for looking at the lase beam unless for directly down… and then why.
> 
> The laser will open a new world and your next wish will be at least another 20 years of "healthy living" to exploit it.
> 
> Not sure what path you are following, however, I use SkethUp and CorelDraw to design in 3D (SU) and then convert to 2D (Corel) to print to the laser…. Only programming required is design the model… no real programming per se.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


 Happy Birthday LBD! Thanks for the interest in my laser use, much appreciated. I do understand the program/programing. In the old days wrote code for computers started with basic, later others. Going to start with Light Burn software and later move up to something else if my needs expand beyond it.

2nd cup of coffee done, off to help daughter and her car to the dealer for servicing. Dads get to do all the fun stuff…might even get a thank you.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Used a skillset that as a civilian I rarely engage in. Was at gas station and some nitwit couple is doing the abuse an Asian thing. Oddly when the tides are turned and someone returns the humiliation factor 100 fold said couple broke down in years and pleaded to stop yelling at them.

Hmmm. So you didn't like that? Then don't dish it out on some unsuspecting soul. Or I will give you the Marine Corp treatment.

Some woman saw the entire thing and paid to fill my gas tank. AND bought me coffee.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... In the old days wrote code for computers started with basic, later others. Going to start with Light Burn software and later move up to something else if my needs expand beyond it.
> - 987Ron


I can relate with code… I was a mainframe geek in my past life… favourite was low level assembler… loved the technicality…
Miss it nearly as much as my mouth after a few too many vinos.

Lasers are about as diversified as a Mini to a Porsche, however, if you need to pick brains I may have some left since I stopped looking at sideways photos and kept a few cell in my head… alcohol needs something to attack…


----------



## 987Ron

LBD
As and when I get the stand, enclosure built and the replacement circuit board installed I am sure things will arise that a friendly assist will be most welcome. Thanks for the offer, am sure you will get a question or two or more. 
Thanks again.


----------



## 987Ron

Just got back from the local Ford dealer, daughter's car for service. Waiting area has a big window overlooking the service shop, very modern, new building for this dealer this year. Porsche dealer in Atlanta and Hilton Head have the same view in their customer waiting area. 
The Porsche shop is neat, clean, everything in precise German order. The Ford shop is messy, things everywhere, wheels off the closest car up against a truck in the next bay, *********************************** order.
Mentioned it to the owner when he ask how I liked their new building and shop. Don't think it registered. 
Welcome to Bubba Land!


----------



## moke

A few months ago, I took my car to the Ford dealer and waited for it….That was a first for me. Before retiring there was a modern nice service shop across the road and down a block from my studio. I would leave my vehicle and walk to my building. Now we bought a new car with a service plan…so I waited for it at the Ford dealer. It was 0700 when I got there. It was like a Prostate Doctors office…very clean, but no women and no one under 65 (cept for me, I was 64) We all sat silently watching some women's TV show about paint color for your rooms in your house. They obviously don't know who there target audience is…..It only took 45 minutes but it was a painful 45 minutes. The dealership is in a small college town…very liberal and as I was about to leave there were two guys arguing about Trump v Biden…It was rather heated…they could have beat the crap out of each other for all I cared….the business of LE is not my concern any more either.

I had another retirement first yesterday, I had a beer with lunch….yes..yes..I have led a sheltered life. I am sure LBD opens a new box of wine every lunch, but I never did.

Going up to paint the ceiling of my shop now…any volunteers to help?


----------



## bandit571

Might have one more item for Gunny's Tap storage drawers….









And… there be a Metric Chart, too…..




































May send one of these down Georgia way?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Might have one more item for Gunny s Tap storage drawers….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And… there be a Metric Chart, too…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May send one of these down Georgia way?
> 
> - bandit571


That's nice!!! Be happy to put that in the box


----------



## corelz125

I think the duck starts before lunch. Might gargle with some pinot after brushing his tooth. Did you accept the free coffee Gunny? Was it an older woman they decided to pick on? I see we hit the 3000 mark


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I think the duck starts before lunch. Might gargle with some pinot after brushing his tooth. Did you accept the free coffee Gunny? Was it an older woman they decided to pick on? I see we hit the 3000 mark
> 
> - corelz125


Oh yeah, was delicious. Yes an older woman.


----------



## pottz

> Used a skillset that as a civilian I rarely engage in. Was at gas station and some nitwit couple is doing the abuse an Asian thing. Oddly when the tides are turned and someone returns the humiliation factor 100 fold said couple broke down in years and pleaded to stop yelling at them.
> 
> Hmmm. So you didn t like that? Then don t dish it out on some unsuspecting soul. Or I will give you the Marine Corp treatment.
> 
> Some woman saw the entire thing and paid to fill my gas tank. AND bought me coffee.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


good for you gunny that crap in our society needs to stop.


----------



## pottz

> A few months ago, I took my car to the Ford dealer and waited for it….That was a first for me. Before retiring there was a modern nice service shop across the road and down a block from my studio. I would leave my vehicle and walk to my building. Now we bought a new car with a service plan…so I waited for it at the Ford dealer. It was 0700 when I got there. It was like a Prostate Doctors office…very clean, but no women and no one under 65 (cept for me, I was 64) We all sat silently watching some women s TV show about paint color for your rooms in your house. They obviously don t know who there target audience is…..It only took 45 minutes but it was a painful 45 minutes. The dealership is in a small college town…very liberal and as I was about to leave there were two guys arguing about Trump v Biden…It was rather heated…they could have beat the crap out of each other for all I cared….the business of LE is not my concern any more either.
> 
> I had another retirement first yesterday, I had a beer with lunch….yes..yes..I have led a sheltered life. I am sure LBD opens a new box of wine every lunch, but I never did.
> 
> Going up to paint the ceiling of my shop now…any volunteers to help?
> 
> - moke


i will but ya gotta feed me and i want some good vino not that cheap swill lbd calls wine?


----------



## robscastle

I fixed antmans ride on mower yesterday










I couldnt get the nut off to change the blades










but managed to beat it


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A few months ago, I took my car to the Ford dealer and waited for it….That was a first for me. Before retiring there was a modern nice service shop across the road and down a block from my studio. I would leave my vehicle and walk to my building. Now we bought a new car with a service plan…so I waited for it at the Ford dealer. It was 0700 when I got there. It was like a Prostate Doctors office…very clean, but no women and no one under 65 (cept for me, I was 64) We all sat silently watching some women s TV show about paint color for your rooms in your house. They obviously don t know who there target audience is…..It only took 45 minutes but it was a painful 45 minutes. The dealership is in a small college town…very liberal and as I was about to leave there were two guys arguing about Trump v Biden…It was rather heated…they could have beat the crap out of each other for all I cared….the business of LE is not my concern any more either.
> 
> I had another retirement first yesterday, I had a beer with lunch….yes..yes..I have led a sheltered life. I am sure LBD opens a new box of wine every lunch, but I never did.
> 
> Going up to paint the ceiling of my shop now…any volunteers to help?
> 
> - moke


Sure, when do we start?

Took SWMBO to the Skagit Valley Tulip Festival yesterday. Good ta git out for a change. Kind of disappointing. They have fewer fields and more all yellow daffodils than the colorful tulips. Saw the son and family on the way home.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The Humpback Whale was removed from the endangered list this week.
> 
> I got up at 3am and the house across the water is still up partying. I think they finally turned in.
> 
> Justin Rose put on a show yesterday at the Masters. -7
> 
> Have a good day guys
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Tiger missing the Masters. They said he was doing 90 in a 45 zone when he crashed. No ticket for speeding but they said that is not special treatment. Wish WA speeding tickets didn't start until you hit a 100 mph ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I fixed antmans ride on mower yesterday
> 
> but managed to beat it
> 
> - robscastle


Nice, reminds me of this.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> I fixed antmans ride on mower yesterday
> 
> I couldnt get the nut off to change the blades
> 
> but managed to beat it
> 
> - robscastle


So in summary, 
you beat the nut to get it off?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I fixed antmans ride on mower yesterday
> 
> I couldnt get the nut off to change the blades
> 
> but managed to beat it
> 
> - robscastle
> 
> So in summary,
> you beat the nut to get it off?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Well in a rounded off way….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

just posted a new bowl project for anyone interested.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *just posted a new bowl project for anyone interested.*
> 
> - pottz


Since you were so nice to me last night… Do have Coors chilling for me?


----------



## pottz

> *just posted a new bowl project for anyone interested.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Since you were so nice to me last night… Do have Coors chilling for me?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah i picked up some more.gotta get you drinking some better quakity though,maybe some nice pinot or sauvignon blanc tonight.not that swill the duck drinks.lol.


----------



## robscastle

I had a offsider to help me and he suggested taking it into town and introducing it to some heat and that was when I decided because the shaft blade spline was destroyed it could be ground in half to be able to remove the shaft as we needed to recover the pulley and spacer washer.
Summary:-
Add one rattle gun onto the tool list for the farm and deep a set of deep impact sockets.
As when I purchased the new spindle drive I asked about the 45 55 ft lbs of torque needed to attach the nut I received a reply we dont bother with that we just use a rattle gun, so I asked what the torque setting was the rattle gun set to and the reply we we don't bother to check we just do them up tight.

Pity help a female or old fart like me wanting to change a flat tyre on the car roadside using the pussy tools supplied under the seat, and expect to continue on my trip.


----------



## corelz125

Think they would pick on her?


----------



## corelz125

Could also go for an impact driver Rob. I have had some good results with them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Guys I loved all the "mechanic conversations" From Ron's Ford and Porsche (tidy) to the grassroots Gas Monkey posts… Rich or poor it is about coming together to help and fix the problem.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I had a offsider to help me and he suggested taking it into town and introducing it to some heat and that was when I decided because the shaft blade spline was destroyed it could be ground in half to be able to remove the shaft as we needed to recover the pulley and spacer washer.
> Summary:-
> Add one rattle gun onto the tool list for the farm and deep a set of deep impact sockets.
> As when I purchased the new spindle drive I asked about the 45 55 ft lbs of torque needed to attach the nut I received a reply we dont bother with that we just use a rattle gun, so I asked what the torque setting was the rattle gun set to and the reply we we don t bother to check we just do them up tight.
> 
> Pity help a female or old fart like me wanting to change a flat tyre on the car roadside using the pussy tools supplied under the seat, and expect to continue on my trip.
> 
> - robscastle


Reminds me of a brake job I had on my 1 ton E-350 van. The idiot did not repack the rear bearings because they are self-lubed in the axle and ran the nuts uptight with an air gun and did no back off at all. A couple of hundred miles later southbound on I-5 in low traffic on a Saturday afternoon, I felt a bump. I looked in my rearview mirrors and noticed the right rear tire about a foot out from under the van. I started to pull off, but it was too late, the right rear hit the ground. I was amazed at how well the van handled on 3 wheels as I came to a stop on the shoulder.

The wheel, tire, and axle proceed to follow my intended path in the hammer lane. The weight of the axle hanging out slowly turned it to the left. There were oncoming vehicles in the northbound lanes, but traffic was sparse. I expected the tire and axle to stop in the median. It popped up into the northbound lane and a little compact slammed on his brakes in the nick of time. I'm sure the head-on collision with that tire and wheel would have totaled that 100 pounds of plastic and aluminum.

Two or three others saw it and slowed. It crossed all 4 lanes when down into another median and up the other side crossing an onramp finally hitting a chain-link fence. Ford told me they recommend packing those rear bearing to make sure they are lubed before the oil has time to lube them when changed.

I went to get my 74×4x4xFord to pick up the tire. In those days I hung 125-pound transformers by myself and could clean and jerk 100 pounds overhead with one hand, but it was all I could do to get that wheel, tire, and axle in the back of that pickup ;-))

BTW, I stopped that one-handed show-off stunt after Jack Palance was on the evening news dropping to the ground performing several one-armed push-ups at the Oscars in 1991. The reporter was interviewing a trainer who said he did not let my strongest students do those because they can blow all their tendons off their joints. The news made me curious so I had just tried it a few seconds before that trainer mentioned the tendons. That advice plus a little pop in my shoulder that didn't hurt made me decide to straighten up and think before I did any heavy lifting ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Saying goodbye to a former woodworking lifestyle- Off to a trusted resale shop…*



















*Preparing the "new area"...*










*Arriving next week…*









*
Some assembly required…*


----------



## pottz

> Think they would pick on her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


*GOTTA GO !!!*


----------



## pottz

> *
> Saying goodbye to a former woodworking lifestyle- Off to a trusted resale shop…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Preparing the "new area"...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arriving next week…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Some assembly required…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


man that is sad to see.did you play taps ? but it sounds like your getting reborn in a different type of woodworking,and a change can be good.you and ron gotta post the stuff you do once you get going.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I couldnt get the *nut off* to change the blades
> 
> - robscastle


So you stayed in the seat all the time?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> Saying goodbye to a former woodworking lifestyle- Off to a trusted resale shop…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Preparing the "new area"...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arriving next week…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Some assembly required…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> man that is sad to see.did you play taps ? but* it sounds like your getting reborn in a different type of woodworking,*and a change can be good.you and ron gotta post the stuff you do once you get going.
> 
> - pottz


It was emotional- each one of those machines- I read/researched saved my money and got them and used them…
Many memories- They will be missed… +1 woodworking skills from the past are still used, but I am going towards mixed mediums…

IMO - The* table-saw-* is the backbone of any woodshop-


----------



## 987Ron

DW

IMO - The table-saw- is the backbone of any woodshop-

More on the table-saw. Size? Brand? Etc? Just curios as I have an interest in mini table saws.


----------



## pottz

> *
> Saying goodbye to a former woodworking lifestyle- Off to a trusted resale shop…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Preparing the "new area"...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Arriving next week…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Some assembly required…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> man that is sad to see.did you play taps ? but* it sounds like your getting reborn in a different type of woodworking,*and a change can be good.you and ron gotta post the stuff you do once you get going.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It was emotional- each one of those machines- I read/researched saved my money and got them and used them…
> Many memories- They will be missed… +1 woodworking skills from the past are still used, but I am going towards mixed mediums…
> 
> IMO - The* table-saw-* is the backbone of any woodshop-
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


yes very sad but also, very exciting !!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pity help a female or old fart like me wanting to change a flat tyre on the car roadside using the pussy tools supplied under the seat, and expect to continue on my trip.
> 
> - robscastle


A issue throughout the industry. Our shop is religious about using a Torque wrench on ALL lug nuts. Has taken some time and alot of beating about doing it this way but after years of doing it this way it is second nature. Unfortunately it is NOT done on a regular basis.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> DW
> 
> IMO - The table-saw- is the backbone of any woodshop-
> 
> More on the table-saw. Size? Brand? Etc? Just curios as I have an interest in mini table saws.
> 
> - 987Ron


This is my version of "MINI". LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- thx… I was talking to the guys- and they pickup whole shops. The woodworker goes; the estate sells it…

I feel that I have lived to see my "treasures" go to a useful home- while I am alive. Also, I am proud that the machines that will go to another woodworker will be a machine that were well cared for and may they bring other woodworker some enjoyment…

Pottz- it is Friday night- time for a Coors lite- thanks for keeping them chilled-

May I suggest that we start planning the Duck's and Ron's Birthday celebrations… BUT did they pay their dues for the "deluxe grill" or will it be at Bandits burn barrel?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

DW, I am thinking after this 6 day week I need something stronger than a Coors….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW
> 
> IMO - The table-saw- is the backbone of any woodshop-
> 
> More on the table-saw. Size? Brand? Etc? Just curios as I have an interest in mini table saws.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> This is my version of "MINI". LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 Seriously, without my table saw then you don't have a "WOOD SHOP".

Please: No track saw or my panel saws- A woodshop needs a "Table Saw"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, I am thinking after this 6 day week *I need something stronger than a Coors…. *
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 Pottz would probably agree with me- you do not need my recommendation- Stay strong, with the wit and knowledge that you have- for whatever we are doing we are alive and not in a jail cell…


----------



## corelz125

After fighting lug nuts over and over I put a little lithium grease on them every time I take them off and put them back on. Haven't had any issues fighting them off after that. Jack and coke tonight


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW, I am thinking after this 6 day week *I need something stronger than a Coors…. *
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> +1 Pottz would probably agree with me- you do not need my recommendation- Stay strong, with the wit and knowledge that you have- for whatever we are doing we are alive and not in a jail cell…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is the safest place to be in WA. No criminals in there to worry about.

The Marriot Robocall Scammers just called again. They don't call me very often anymore. When the operator asks who they are speaking to, I say Bob and they immediately hang up. ;-)) I'm going to try Jim next time and see if they can associate enough names with my number to give up?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A local columnist wrote complaining about an elected sheriff enforcing the law in his neighborhood himself. He said the elected sheriff didn't have to answer to anyone. He is a former mayor ;-)) I sent this to him. I doubt if he answers. Former politician = no moral values or sense of integrity.

No one to answer to check behavior pretty well sums up the issues with most elected officials. Studying psychology to find a way to get Auburn to consider facts and support propane and fire code enforcement I found the more facts presented the more stubborn they will get. This is because most politicians are narcissists. Dunning Kruger Effect explains it well. Experts who claim to know it all know practically nothing. Capable people question 25% of what they do know and are continually verifying facts. Capable people know getting into politics is pointless. The voters are, well……. Mostly in the dark.

The last attorney I talked to about elder abuse and threats to our lives and neighborhood agreed nasty Backus policy ignoring the properties of propane and propane code violations for 4 years is wicked policy far beyond incompetence. Too bad the case is beyond his level of expertise.

The WA state emergency management office is sorry they cannot address the violations. It is a city responsibility. They advised me to warn first responders and the public about potentially lethal violations in our neighborhood. No one in WA state has the authority to correct city-approved violations. The insurance industry and FEMA should not have to mop up the messes created by cities like Auburn.

South King Fire and Rescue put a dispatch alert on the address to warn their personnel en route. Do you have enough of a sense of civic responsibility to warn the public and protect property and save lives?


----------



## corelz125

I went to the liquor store Friday afternoon on my bicycle,

bought a bottle of Scotch and put it in the bicycle basket.

As I was about to leave, I thought to myself,

"What if I fell off my bicycle, the bottle would break".

So, I drank all the Scotch before I road home.

It turned out to be a very good decision,

because I fell off my bike seven times on the way home.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- thx… I was talking to the guys- and they pickup whole shops. The woodworker goes; the estate sells it…
> 
> I feel that I have lived to see my "treasures" go to a useful home- while I am alive. Also, I am proud that the machines that will go to another woodworker will be a machine that were well cared for and may they bring other woodworker some enjoyment…
> 
> Pottz- it is Friday night- time for a Coors lite- thanks for keeping them chilled-
> 
> May I suggest that we start planning the Duck s and Ron s Birthday celebrations… BUT did they pay their dues for the "deluxe grill" or will it be at Bandits burn barrel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> well considering what the duck pays for vino i think it's gonna be the burn barrel-lol.


----------



## pottz

> DW, I am thinking after this 6 day week I need something stronger than a Coors….
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


amen bro!


----------



## pottz

> I went to the liquor store Friday afternoon on my bicycle,
> 
> bought a bottle of Scotch and put it in the bicycle basket.
> 
> As I was about to leave, I thought to myself,
> 
> "What if I fell off my bicycle, the bottle would break".
> 
> So, I drank all the Scotch before I road home.
> 
> It turned out to be a very good decision,
> 
> because I fell off my bike seven times on the way home.
> 
> - corelz125


me too !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Try it!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- +1 … very frustrating what we know and other do not know- teach them…

I have a saying teach them well and God will harvest… I say this for when I think back to those "words of wisdom" passed down to me… many have come back to me… #1 Kindness*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Try it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*
IMO not a "G" post*


----------



## pottz

GRUB HUB?
say of you guys have this service in your area or have you used it.tonight we wanted mex from our fav place,they use grub hub so i go perfect since im drinking let them deliver.swmbo places the order,45 mins later we get a order cancelled notice,order will be credited! so swmbo calls the restaurant and they say yeah your food is ready.so i tell her tell em im gonna pick it up!so i get there and i ask what the hell happened? he says the driver got their early and the order wasn't ready so he sends in that the order was cancelled!dont ever use grub hub this was not the first time.one time we ordered from jack in crack and after 45 mins they say order is cancelled and we'll credit.so i go and heat up leftovers,then 15 mins later our food shows up stone cold!!!!! well at least they credited us.NEVER AGAIN!!!!. oh wait for the yelp review tomorrow-lol. they'll be kissin my fat arse!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> Try it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *
> IMO not a "G" post*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*YIKES !!


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


*MINE TOO!!!!*


----------



## pottz

*WHY AM I YELLING?* because im pissed! lmao!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One of my great grandfathers was George Burroughs. He was the only minister executed for witchcraft at Salem, Massachusetts in 1692. He was reciting the Lord's Prayer as they executed him. Witches could not recite the Lord's Prayer. A month later, they executed Giles Cory by crushing him to death over 2 days. The only person ever executed by crushing in North America. The sheriff's office incurred a curse. Sheriff George Corwin died of heart issues 4 years later. Every sheriff died in office or resigned because of heart and blood flow issues for 299 years. In 1991 they moved the Essex County Sheriff's office out of Salem. They only executed 20 people in Salem. Auburn has 50 people, including 18 children and 19 homes within the 150-yard radius first responders are advised not to enter in an emergency. There are 38 people and a dozen homes in the 95-yard blast impact zone including 18 children and 10 minorities. I expect the supernatural forces punishing wickedness and evil will be the only way this issue is ever addressed if it is. Any future mayor should probably consider this safety issue. Nancy Backus will surely have a legacy. The Cascadia earthquake may not happen in my lifetime, but based on my experiences and other issues I have witnessed, I expect Auburn will be the body bag capital of that earthquake for cities of similar size.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *MINE TOO!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


NO


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *MINE TOO!!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> NO
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh yeahhhhh !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max is on roll above- interesting stuff…


----------



## pottz

looks like a long night,ill be back in awhile after some more vino-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> GRUB HUB?
> say of you guys have this service in your area or have you used it.tonight we wanted mex from our fav place,they use grub hub so i go perfect since im drinking let them deliver.swmbo places the order,45 mins later we get a order cancelled notice,order will be credited! so swmbo calls the restaurant and they say yeah your food is ready.so i tell her tell em im gonna pick it up!so i get there and i ask what the hell happened? he says the driver got their early and the order wasn t ready so he sends in that the order was cancelled!dont ever use grub hub this was not the first time.one time we ordered from jack in crack and after 45 mins they say order is cancelled and we ll credit.so i go and heat up leftovers,then 15 mins later our food shows up stone cold!!!!! well at least they credited us.NEVER AGAIN!!!!. oh wait for the yelp review tomorrow-lol. they ll be kissin my fat arse!!!!
> 
> - pottz


I never heard of grub hub b4. Is the problem the restaurant or grub hub? I see our fav Mexican joint listed here.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Try it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *
> IMO not a "G" post*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Cartoons are in the house if you don't want to hang out on the patio with the big dogs.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max is on roll above- interesting stuff…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


A local newspaper reporter interviewed me about a year ago. He said they are picking on the wrong guy about halfway through. When the chity lied to him about everything meeting standards he let it go. I am a member of a local political party for one obvious reason. Better Access to wicked people. The wicked policy mayor was up for endorsement for reelection this week. She didn't get endorsed.  She may want to reconsider running on a platform of abusing and killing elders.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Try it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *
> IMO not a "G" post*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Cartoons are in the house if you don t want to hang out on the patio with the big dogs.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Big dogs get censored.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> looks like a long night,ill be back in awhile after some more vino-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz- are you leaving me as manager like you did at the "Show"?










Dutch oven - beans and franks…

Ps, we need more Coors light…


----------



## pottz

> GRUB HUB?
> say of you guys have this service in your area or have you used it.tonight we wanted mex from our fav place,they use grub hub so i go perfect since im drinking let them deliver.swmbo places the order,45 mins later we get a order cancelled notice,order will be credited! so swmbo calls the restaurant and they say yeah your food is ready.so i tell her tell em im gonna pick it up!so i get there and i ask what the hell happened? he says the driver got their early and the order wasn t ready so he sends in that the order was cancelled!dont ever use grub hub this was not the first time.one time we ordered from jack in crack and after 45 mins they say order is cancelled and we ll credit.so i go and heat up leftovers,then 15 mins later our food shows up stone cold!!!!! well at least they credited us.NEVER AGAIN!!!!. oh wait for the yelp review tomorrow-lol. they ll be kissin my fat arse!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I never heard of grub hub b4. Is the problem the restaurant or grub hub? I see our fav Mexican joint listed here.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


the problem is grub hub there system is [email protected]#% up big time.evryytime we order our order goes next door,sometimes it gets charged to our neighbors credit card.


----------



## bandit571

Large bowl of Beef Pho, tonight for Supper….

Crab Salad for Lunch…

Jimmie Dean's Meat Lovers Breakfast bowl for Breakfast…..


----------



## pottz

> Try it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *
> IMO not a "G" post*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Cartoons are in the house if you don t want to hang out on the patio with the big dogs.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


for those that last ill be pouring some nice port by the fire later?


----------



## pottz

> looks like a long night,ill be back in awhile after some more vino-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz- are you leaving me as manager like you did at the "Show"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dutch oven - beans and franks…
> 
> Ps, we need more Coors light…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw ive told you we have no one in charge except gunny when he wants to throw us out of his shop or patio at 3am ! lol.


----------



## pottz

> Large bowl of Beef Pho, tonight for Supper….
> 
> Crab Salad for Lunch…
> 
> Jimmie Dean s Meat Lovers Breakfast bowl for Breakfast…..
> 
> - bandit571


sounds good you got extra ?


----------



## bandit571

Had to go shopping today…so…yep…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Cartoons are in the house if you don t want to hang out on the patio with the big dogs.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


LeeRoy- I appreciate being accepted with the younger dogs, but as one of the older Dogs who has been through 2 previous Forum's… ADMIN… IS NOT GIVING ANY MORE WARNING…

Also, Corelez is doing great at "G"- We are over 3,000 posts- as the Duck would say… "drivell…"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Duck's Birthday Party April 14th- Lets start planning-

Please post your gift presents…*

reminder they must be "G"


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Cartoons are in the house if you don t want to hang out on the patio with the big dogs.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> LeeRoy- I appreciate being accepted with the younger dogs, but as one of the older Dogs who has been through 2 previous Forum s… ADMIN… IS NOT GIVING ANY MORE WARNING…
> 
> Also, Corelez is doing great at "G"- We are over 3,000 posts- as the Duck would say… "drivell…"
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Hey sheriff Brown, don't give me a spanking. It was Gunnies joke. I assume he understands the situation.


----------



## pottz

> Had to go shopping today…so…yep…
> 
> - bandit571


on the way with a load of guinness extra stout.get the tunes crankin bandit.


----------



## pottz

> *Duck s Birthday Party April 14th- Lets start planning-
> 
> Please post your gift presents…*
> 
> reminder they must be "G"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


"G" rated with the duck,not possible.im just gettin him 100 gallon drum of the cheapest vino i can find.20 dollar limit boys.


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Cartoons are in the house if you don t want to hang out on the patio with the big dogs.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> LeeRoy- I appreciate being accepted with the younger dogs, but as one of the older Dogs who has been through 2 previous Forum s… ADMIN… IS NOT GIVING ANY MORE WARNING…
> 
> Also, Corelez is doing great at "G"- We are over 3,000 posts- as the Duck would say… "drivell…"
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Hey sheriff Brown, don t give me a spanking. It was Gunnies joke. I assume he understands the situation.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


well if he doesn't do you it do you mind me doing it…..... ;-\ well …..do you?


----------



## corelz125

I have been using grub hub for awhile now mostly order from the same Thai restaurant and they dont deliver to my house so I always have to pick it up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Cartoons are in the house if you don t want to hang out on the patio with the big dogs.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> LeeRoy- I appreciate being accepted with the younger dogs, but as one of the older Dogs who has been through 2 previous Forum s… ADMIN… IS NOT GIVING ANY MORE WARNING…
> 
> Also, Corelez is doing great at "G"- We are over 3,000 posts- as the Duck would say… "drivell…"
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Hey sheriff Brown, don t give me a spanking.* It was Gunnies joke. I assume he understands the situation.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


 *Hey sheriff Brown, don t give me a spanking.* Ad hominem

I'll leave it at that- post whatever you want- yet this is a "Lumber Jock" forum and there are community rules. IMO that posting regardless is not following community rules…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Had to go shopping today…so…yep…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> on the way with a load of guinness extra stout.get the tunes crankin bandit.
> 
> - pottz


You are the best Guieness for bandit and chilled at 38 degrees Coors- you are the best…

I need some food…


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> post whatever you want-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks for giving me permission.


----------



## pottz

> Had to go shopping today…so…yep…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> on the way with a load of guinness extra stout.get the tunes crankin bandit.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You are the best Guieness for bandit and chilled at 38 degrees Coors- you are the best…
> 
> I need some food…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


get out too the grill im doin some simple cheese burgers with carmalized onions and jalapenos.tapatio is flowing like water!!!!


----------



## robscastle

looks like she as got somebody's nut off!
I wonder could I get her to headlock corelz125 an squeeze the truth out of him/her/it.

And appy a suitable spanking!

Love to watch! tee tee!

Also 4 days to go than woopee time!

I wonder does she do home visits, drink cask wine and ruffle feathers!


----------



## pottz

> post whatever you want-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Thanks for giving me permission.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


easy boys. LR join me on the cali patio for some shots,you'll feel better,or at least i will-ha!


----------



## pottz

> looks like she as got somebody s nut off!
> I wonder could I get her to headlock corelz125 an squeeze the truth out of him/her/it.
> 
> And appy a suitable spanking!
> 
> Love to watch! tee tee!
> 
> - robscastle


whoa rc,not "G" rated my man.we'll talk later,(wink).


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> post whatever you want-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Thanks for giving me permission.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> easy boys. LR join me on the cali patio for some shots,you ll feel better,or at least i will-ha!
> 
> - pottz


No, I think I'll just take my beer and go home now.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hey sheriff Brown, don t give me a spanking. It was Gunnies joke. I assume he understands the situation.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## pottz

i feel my sense of security fading fast…............was that the sound of a cricket,or a cricket? lol. man am i pushin it…..again-lol.or as jim carey would sat,somebody…. stop me!too bad im not jim carey huh?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> No, I think I ll just take my beer and go home now.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Beer??? Man after this week that is just not going to get it done. Stick around Pottz will whip us up some drinks.


----------



## pottz

> post whatever you want-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Thanks for giving me permission.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> easy boys. LR join me on the cali patio for some shots,you ll feel better,or at least i will-ha!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No, I think I ll just take my beer and go home now.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


*WHAT* and miss the real fun?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i feel my sense of security fading fast…............was that the sound of a cricket,or a cricket?
> 
> - pottz


No, that's my phone telling me I have a text message…..


----------



## pottz

> No, I think I ll just take my beer and go home now.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Beer??? Man after this week that is just not going to get it done. Stick around Pottz will whip us up some drinks.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


im on it gunny.im thinkin flaming green lizards? do we have a fire extinguisher?


----------



## robscastle

we had a good time at Antmans farm too

Breakfast is served!


----------



## pottz

> i feel my sense of security fading fast…............was that the sound of a cricket,or a cricket?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No, that s my phone telling me I have a text message…..
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thank god,my heart just stopped,again! dont worry happens a lot here on lj's.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> im on it gunny.im thinkin flaming green lizards? do we have a fire extinguisher?
> 
> - pottz


I have several, we are good. Plus Fire Department is 0.4 mile away, and I fixed the cabinet doors last month so they owe me.


----------



## pottz

> we had a good time at Antmans farm too
> 
> Breakfast is served!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


you look different rc ? did you forget too shave?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> thank god,my heart just stopped,again! dont worry happens a lot here on lj s.
> 
> - pottz


If my ex calls it is the Soviet Union's anthem that plays.


----------



## pottz

> im on it gunny.im thinkin flaming green lizards? do we have a fire extinguisher?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I have several, we are good. Plus Fire Department is 0.4 mile away, and I fixed the cabinet doors last month so they owe me.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


good ill light em up!


----------



## pottz

> thank god,my heart just stopped,again! dont worry happens a lot here on lj s.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> If my ex calls it is the Soviet Union s anthem that plays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


LMAO !!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Sherriff Brown say +1*


> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


you crack me up gunster-lol !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## LeeRoyMan

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Approved!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Love you LeeRoy…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Approved!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


You owe me a drink, I saw that and spewed across the room!!!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Love you LeeRoy…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm sure you do, your blocklist says something different though!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


OMG- Gunny will this take the place of Bandits burn barrel?


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> - woodbutcherbynight


That smokey flavor is not mesquite :>O


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Love you LeeRoy…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I m sure you do, your blocklist says something different though!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Hardy anything to worry about here, like anyone is on my blocklist.

1st thing is what is that?

2nd where is it,

3rd how would I know how to use it?


----------



## pottz

> Love you LeeRoy…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


BS !!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That smokey flavor is not mesquite :>O
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Yeah!!! Thing is this is something you post of picture of on social media at your place so the relatives you don't want to have just drop in, or even cover over ever will see and say, NOPE we ain't going there.

Which is what you wanted in the 1st place.


----------



## pottz

> Love you LeeRoy…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I m sure you do, your blocklist says something different though!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


WTF !!!!!!!!!!!!CMON BOYS?


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> OMG- Gunny will this take the place of Bandits burn barrel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


THAT WILL NOT BE ACCEPTABLE IN THE CALI PATIO KITCHEN.PERIOD!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> BS !!!!
> 
> - pottz


No,, we are not playing Britney Spears music….... ever!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Love you LeeRoy…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I m sure you do, your blocklist says something different though!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Not anymore and I added you to my buddies- any friend of Rich is a friend of mine. You are a very talented woodworker and I like your list of whom you consider as buddies.


----------



## pottz

> That smokey flavor is not mesquite :>O
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Yeah!!! Thing is this is something you post of picture of on social media at your place so the relatives you don t want to have just drop in, or even cover over ever will see and say, NOPE we ain t going there.
> 
> Which is what you wanted in the 1st place.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


HOW MUCH HAVE YOU HAD TOO DRINK?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Love you LeeRoy…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I m sure you do, your blocklist says something different though!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> WTF !!!!!!!!!!!!CMON BOYS?
> 
> - pottz


All is good on my part and I even added him as a buddy… Did you ever add Gunny's Garage to your Favorites?


----------



## pottz

> Love you LeeRoy…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I m sure you do, your blocklist says something different though!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Not anymore and I added you to my buddies- any friend of Rich is a friend of mine. You are a very talented woodworker and I like your list of whom you consider as buddies.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


really dw im on his buddy list.think about it,then get back?


----------



## RichT

> Not anymore and I added you to my buddies- any friend of Rich is a friend of mine. You are a very talented woodworker and I like your list of whom you consider as buddies.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


LeeRoy is in a class of his own.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Not anymore and I added you to my buddies- any friend of Rich is a friend of mine. You are a very talented woodworker and I like your list of whom you consider as buddies.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> LeeRoy is in a class of his own.
> 
> - Rich


Exactly, I'd like to be the kid that sits behind him stealing the answers so I can pass the test.


----------



## pottz

boys were at 123 posts so far today,wtf !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> boys were at 123 posts so far today,wtf !
> 
> - pottz


It's Friday??? besides I though the Nutz Lvz Matter post was funny… Even threw in a Hi Mom sign.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> HOW MUCH HAVE YOU HAD TOO DRINK?
> 
> - pottz


2 or 3


----------



## pottz

> boys were at 123 posts so far today,wtf !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It s Friday??? besides I though the Nutz Lvz Matter post was funny… Even threw in a Hi Mom sign.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


LMAO! you kill me gunster.yeah thats right, no more gunny,too pedestrian,it's gunster from now on,OK!!!! sorry,ok?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *HOW MUCH HAVE YOU HAD TOO DRINK?*
> 
> - pottz


Just 2 - Sheriff Brown…


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> LeeRoy is in a class of his own.
> 
> - Rich


Only because the principle is making me stay after class, and all the other kids have gone home.
Yep, just a big empty room with a lot of empty chairs. Watching the clock.


----------



## pottz

> HOW MUCH HAVE YOU HAD TOO DRINK?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 2 or 3
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i had the day off so,well you can guess where im at huh?


----------



## pottz

> LeeRoy is in a class of his own.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Only because the principle is making me stay after class, and all the other kids have gone home.
> Yep, just a big empty room with a lot of empty chairs. Watching the clock.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


oh, bad ass huh? i always thought so!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Not anymore and I added you to my buddies- any friend of Rich is a friend of mine. You are a very talented woodworker and I like your list of whom you consider as buddies.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> LeeRoy is in a class of his own.
> 
> - Rich


+1 and I liked his Sheriff Brown comment…


----------



## pottz

> Not anymore and I added you to my buddies- any friend of Rich is a friend of mine. You are a very talented woodworker and I like your list of whom you consider as buddies.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> LeeRoy is in a class of his own.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> +1 and I liked his Sheriff Brown comment…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


really,cmon say what you think,your [email protected]##$d ! just say it !lol.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> LeeRoy is in a class of his own.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Only because the principle is making me stay after class, and all the other kids have gone home.
> Yep, just a big empty room with a lot of empty chairs. Watching the clock.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> oh, bad ass huh? i always thought so!
> 
> - pottz


Well, I have been suspended once or twice. Just a little rough around the edges. 
They say a diamond in the rough, only really rough though.

Edit: I thought the Nutz Lvz Matter post was funny too!


----------



## pottz

hey mjheck i see you online lurking,get your ass on here and join us my friend.we dont bite,well dw does but we have a vaccine for that-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i had the day off so,well you can guess where im at huh?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Edit: I thought the Nutz Lvz Matter post was funny too!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


If we are slow again at work I have couple other ones I will make.


----------



## pottz

> LeeRoy is in a class of his own.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Only because the principle is making me stay after class, and all the other kids have gone home.
> Yep, just a big empty room with a lot of empty chairs. Watching the clock.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> oh, bad ass huh? i always thought so!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well, I have been suspended once or twice. Just a little rough around the edges.
> They say a diamond in the rough, only really rough though.
> 
> Edit: I thought the Nutz Lvz Matter post was funny too!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


oh bad ass huh.so how many time you been pm'd that your rude? or it's you last warning?lol. man im pushin it!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> boys were at 123 posts so far today,wtf !
> 
> - pottz


I just noticed it was over 3k a few minutes ago. Moke won the golden 3K award this morning #3000 posted 04-09-2021 09:00 AM. Then blasting past 3100 ;-))

You guys must be using propane to get a blast like that!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> oh bad ass huh.so how many time you been pm d that your rude? or it s you last warning?lol. man im pushin it!
> 
> - pottz


Are you kidding me? I still have Martin PMing me.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> oh bad ass huh.so how many time you been pm d that your rude? or it s you last warning?lol. man im pushin it!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Are you kidding me? I still have Martin PMing me.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## RichT

> Well, I have been suspended once or twice. Just a little rough around the edges.
> They say a diamond in the rough, only really rough though.


That's where I know you from!! The waiting room for the vice-principal's office. I spent much time there.

Yep, I got suspended for carrying cigarettes on campus.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I like the wit and humor from LeeRoy- but as we both know that we are "G" Not only from Sheriff Brown but ADMIN.










and Sherriff's pic is better than " … this site is shut down"


----------



## LeeRoyMan

And to think I almost posted the 7 words you can't say on TV by George Carlin.
Whew, that was a close one.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Yep, I got suspended for carrying cigarettes on campus.
> 
> - Rich


Phht. Now if you had sprayed two fire extinguishers into the Principles office while he was on lunch break, NOW we are talking EPIC.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> And to think I almost posted the 7 words you can t say on TV by George Carlin.
> Whew, that was a close one.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good Morning East coast members…

Looking forward to reading your morning posts- Ron are you still interested in a mini table saw?

*Top 5 Best Mini Table Saws In 2019*


----------



## pottz

> oh bad ass huh.so how many time you been pm d that your rude? or it s you last warning?lol. man im pushin it!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Are you kidding me? I still have Martin PMing me.
> wait a minute he's wayyy before your time newbie?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


LMAO before my time but i know who he is!


----------



## corelz125

Rob I might give up the truth if she gets me in a leg lock


----------



## RichT

> And to think I almost posted the 7 words you can t say on TV by George Carlin.
> Whew, that was a close one.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


You mean like Roberto Clemente has two balls? Then there are those tater thingies. Bet you can't eat just one.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


so i guess it's all about who can out bad ass each other huh? ive got wanted posters all over this forum! i probably shouldn't brag about that though…...?


----------



## pottz

> And to think I almost posted the 7 words you can t say on TV by George Carlin.
> Whew, that was a close one.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> You mean like Roberto Clemente has two balls? Then there are those tater thingies. Bet you can t eat just one.
> 
> - Rich


oh man….........hey who are who again,i swear i dont know any of these guys cricket?


----------



## robscastle

Forget staples










The breakfast shot was taken by me I don't drink any poison stronger than coffee for breakfast then later if required Beer only. ... no top shelf poison.

I may make an exception on the 14th and have a regimental toast of port.

This is going on a little long so lets end it.


----------



## pottz

> Forget staples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The breakfast shot was taken by me I don t drink any poison stronger than coffee for breakfast then later if required Beer only. ... no top shelf poison.
> 
> I may make an exception on the 14th and have a regimental toast of port.
> 
> - robscastle


my man!!!!!


----------



## robscastle

Duck! incoming i think I heard a chirp …again!


----------



## pottz

so who the hell is sorajo_cz, that dude is on here 24/7/365 ive pm'd him a few times,no response.i think he died at the key board-lol.


----------



## pottz

so who the hell is sorajo_cz, that dude is on here 24/7/365 ive pm'd him a few times,no response.i think he died at the key board-lol.


> Duck!
> 
> - robscastle


what !!!!where?


----------



## pottz

> Forget staples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The breakfast shot was taken by me I don t drink any poison stronger than coffee for breakfast then later if required Beer only. ... no top shelf poison.
> 
> I may make an exception on the 14th and have a regimental toast of port.
> 
> This is going on a little long so lets end it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


not sure if that makes a "g" rating rc?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Night all, gotta work tomorrow.


----------



## pottz

> Night all, gotta work tomorrow.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


[email protected]#$y !!!


----------



## robscastle

Possibly connected with brass bowls I have also PMed him/her/it
Agree possibly now a rotting corpse lying in front of the keyboard
Watching our PMs roll in we should send WB around to do a welfare check up.

The toilet horn reminds me I used to wire up party poppers to peoples chairs at work for their birthday so they got a surprise when they arrived and went to sit down, that was until the humbugs warned me off doing it.


----------



## pottz

> Possibly connected with brass bowls I have also PMed him/her/it
> Agree possibly now a rotting corpse lying in front of the keyboard
> Watching our PMs roll in we should send WB around to do a welfare check up.
> 
> The toilet horn reminds me I used to wire up party poppers to peoples chairs at work for their birthday so they got a surprise when they arrived and went to sit down, that was until the humbugs warned me off doing it.
> 
> - robscastle


ha ha yeah there's no fun in life anymore,everything seems to offend everyone.hey im german call me a nazi if ya want i dont care.people need to lighthen up and just get on on with living for gods sake.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I almost forgot, Topamax side effect ;-(( Made it to the PO today. The cookies are fantastic! I think maybe better than chocolate chip. Thanks, DW.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I went to the liquor store Friday afternoon on my bicycle,
> 
> bought a bottle of Scotch and put it in the bicycle basket.
> 
> As I was about to leave, I thought to myself,
> 
> "What if I fell off my bicycle, the bottle would break".
> 
> So, I drank all the Scotch before I road home.
> 
> It turned out to be a very good decision,
> 
> because I fell off my bike seven times on the way home.
> 
> - corelz125


They tell me that you never forget how to ride a bike… Bloody *Malt Scotch* should be taught to ride on their 1st. year in the vat.
Thats why I buy (and drink) casks… they're too bloody poor to afford cars and therefore move around on bikes.


> ... Our shop is religious about using a Torque wrench on ALL lug nuts. Has taken some time and alot of beating about doing it this way but after years of doing it this way it is second nature. Unfortunately it is NOT done on a regular basis.
> - woodbutcherbynight


Ya all need one of these,








I'd have done a review, but there's not enough other fools out there stupid enough to privately own one.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ....hey im *germ*man call me a nazi if ya want i dont care.people need to lighthen up and just get on on with living for gods sake.
> - pottz


I always knew you were *"a nasty"* that can't spell and I use *antiseptic* (and that's not a slur on all the *septics*), however, being the *Son of a poor Hungarian Fern Cutter* I promoted myself to swimming laps in a 2.5m wide spa (re-measured)... heated to boot… though never managed to achieve olympic standards… bloody tumble turns were my downfall. I can appreciate the derision bestowed upon us (ok you) by the chosen elite. In sympathy I'd extend an invitation, however, it's only a 1 lane spa… so we take it in turns to sit, sip vino and watch the other try to drown.


----------



## robscastle

Oh yeah I want to watch a leglock getting applied


----------



## robscastle

dead set who is it going to be next!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> dead set who is it going to be next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


Cheezes *rc*... what's the bloody matter wit u? 90% of the viewers cant read and the other 30% can't see that small print… You wanna break the *"G"*ranny rating and get us to all cuss profanities in unison… you better pull the wool over worse eyes than ours.
Some of the <70 young pups may see… but ICURYY4Me.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning coffee on the back porch, clear skies, 70 degrees, perfect.

Thoughts while catching up on last nights posts…

You guys stay up late. Well for us on the east side of this clod of dirt we call a continent. 
135 posts just to catch up Wow must be a record. Is it?
Some of you like to play Russian Roulette with the G rating. Remember more than just you are involved.
DW the mini I like is the Byrnes. Don't really have a use for it exactly. 
DW mixed media covers a lot of territory, taking up knitting also?
LRM as kids all of us who had a brain and thought for himself got in trouble in school

Golf course lawn mower and blower working on the fairway behind the house, reminds me its time to go get something done.
Later.
PS Like the Sheriff Brown tune. Going to copy it, enlarge it and post it someplace in my shop to remind me to be good and safe. Or not.


----------



## 987Ron

Your late night is catching up to you. Wake up sleepy heads. Stayed up all night posting and now not up and at them. Its 10 am already. Well here it is 10am Later.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I am up Ron- 7am*


> *PS Like the Sheriff Brown tune. Going to copy it, enlarge it and post it someplace in my shop to remind me to be good and safe. Or not*
> 
> - 987Ron


*+1 *
--------------------------------------------------------------

Gunny- any inside info on the Russian- Ukraine border situation from your families perspective?

Russia-Ukraine 'days from war' as Vladimir Putin puts 100,000 troops on border


----------



## 987Ron

Torque Wrench to remove and replace wheels? The old Austin Healey you used a *brass hammer* to knock off and on the winged knock off. 
The Porsche cars all have lug bolts, not nuts. Use a torque wrench on it. Checking the torque on the lug nuts at the track is required before going out. More to make sure a wheel doesn't come off at speed..

Still snoozing I guess.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *I am up Ron- 7am*
> 
> *PS Like the Sheriff Brown tune. Going to copy it, enlarge it and post it someplace in my shop to remind me to be good and safe. Or not*
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> *+1 *
> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Gunny- any inside info on the Russian- Ukraine border situation from your families perspective?
> 
> Russia-Ukraine days from war as Vladimir Putin puts 100,000 troops on border
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Well the watered down news doesn't even come close to reality on the ground. Due to my position in unit I cannot divulge any details.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- "DW mixed media covers a lot of territory, taking up knitting also?"* What size are you looking for?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gunny- any inside info on the Russian- Ukraine border situation from your families perspective?
> 
> Russia-Ukraine days from war as Vladimir Putin puts 100,000 troops on border
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Well the watered down news doesn t even come close to reality on the ground. Due to my position in unit I cannot divulge any details.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Just thinking about you…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny- any inside info on the Russian- Ukraine border situation from your families perspective?
> 
> Russia-Ukraine days from war as Vladimir Putin puts 100,000 troops on border
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Well the watered down news doesn t even come close to reality on the ground. Due to my position in unit I cannot divulge any details.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *Just thinking about you…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Appreciate the thoughts. So far family in Ukraine is safe and secure.


----------



## 987Ron

Almost noon here. Wife is firing up the griddle on the porch. Chicken breasts and fries with Vidalia onions. Setting the table on the porch…big glass of ice tea. Not southern sweet tea. Some green stuff also, vegetables, of some kind

Dog sitting the daughter-in-laws Corgi today. Sir Barksalot. Greets every golfer as they come into sight, continues the conversational bark as they pass. Follows that up with a farewell bark as they move on down the fairway out of sight. Most of the golfers just ignore him. After Labs and Chessies I wonder if a Corgi is really a dog.


----------



## bandit571

Jimmie Dean Breakfast Bowl for Brunch…..slept in to almost noon, and do not feel the least bit guilty about it.

lets see…

Waffle House 1 mile north of here….
Bob Evans 2 mile south of here…
Fridge and Microwave…15 FEET from me…

McD's? Breakfast? NOT.

back still sore, Boss is very sore…..be a good day to just kick back and do…nothing.

May play the entire album…G N R, Appetite for Destruction….straight through

Still "stuck in the mind".....Bob Segar, "Betty Lou's getting out tonight"


----------



## pottz

it was a late night and a lot of posts hopefully we didn't tick anyone off,i dont think we did,did we ?there were a few slips into pg though ! busy making templates for some folding adirondack chairs im gonna build.back too it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> it was a late night and a lot of posts hopefully we didn t tick anyone off,i dont think we did,did we ?there were a few slips into pg though ! *busy making templates for some folding adirondack chairs im gonna build.back too it.
> *
> - pottz


+1 memories of building 2 of those chairs… looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## pottz

> it was a late night and a lot of posts hopefully we didn t tick anyone off,i dont think we did,did we ?there were a few slips into pg though ! *busy making templates for some folding adirondack chairs im gonna build.back too it.
> *
> - pottz
> 
> +1 memories of building 2 of those chairs… looking forward to seeing your progress.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ive done a lot of them years ago out of redwood,these are ones that will fold up so there easy to store.gonna do these out of mahogany.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Saw blades were spinning at 5:30 this morning. 
Progress on my wall unit build. 
This is the concept drawing.








Here are some of the pieces parts clamped in place (roughly that is)
Just want to get a feel for things and see if I need to make any changes.









Here is the top that's going on, still have to run some crown around it.
I don't want to try to put it up there by myself, everything will end up on the floor…..










Don't be looking at the shop, I got crap everywhere.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

The Imperial protest was going well till the Metric Army showed up.


----------



## pottz

> Saw blades were spinning at 5:30 this morning.
> Progress on my wall unit build.
> This is the concept drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of the pieces parts clamped in place (roughly that is)
> Just want to get a feel for things and see if I need to make any changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the top that s going on, still have to run some crown around it.
> I don t want to try to put it up there by myself, everything will end up on the floor…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don t be looking at the shop, I got crap everywhere.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


lookin real good LR.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Saw blades were spinning at 5:30 this morning.
> Progress on my wall unit build.
> This is the concept drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of the pieces parts clamped in place (roughly that is)
> Just want to get a feel for things and see if I need to make any changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the top that s going on, still have to run some crown around it.
> I don t want to try to put it up there by myself, everything will end up on the floor…..
> 
> Don t be looking at the shop, I got crap everywhere.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Looks great thus far.


----------



## 987Ron

> Saw blades were spinning at 5:30 this morning.
> Progress on my wall unit build.
> This is the concept drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of the pieces parts clamped in place (roughly that is)
> Just want to get a feel for things and see if I need to make any changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the top that s going on, still have to run some crown around it.
> I don t want to try to put it up there by myself, everything will end up on the floor…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don t be looking at the shop, I got crap everywhere.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> lookin real good LR.
> 
> - pottz


Looking real good. Impressed. Want to see the finished project.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> The Imperial protest was going well till the Metric Army showed up.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Yeah, that metric army looks pretty stout.

Thanks for the comments guys.









.
.
.

Ever feel like you've had the rug pulled out from under your feet?
The designer threw me a curve ball. Decided she wants to change the color.
It was supposed to be a dark grey to blackish color, now she wants this.
I say, are you kidding me??


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ever feel like you ve had the rug pulled out from under your feet?
> The designer threw me a curve ball. Decided she wants to change the color.
> It was supposed to be a dark grey to blackish color, now she wants this.
> I say, are you kidding me??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Figures…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brings back memories of my cabinet making days- No CNC.


----------



## bandit571

Old Shed-in-a-Box is history..









Blue Bags are "City Trash Bags" you need to have, or else the city will not pick up any normal trash bags..

Killed a LARGE Brown Recluse under one of the tarps….it will be on the way to the Landfill, Monday.

Been raining most of the afternoon…..back still hurts….Neighbor ( aka, Yard Nazi) decided she just HAD to mow her yard, TODAY…..

Went on a short Rust Hunt, instead…got to have something to rehab, next month, while I am "grounded"...


----------



## bandit571

White Castle Cheese Burger Sliders are in the Microwave…..may see how they go with a Guinness Extra Stout…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> White Castle Cheese Burger Sliders are in the Microwave…..may see how they go with a Guinness Extra Stout…
> 
> - bandit571


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Your late night is catching up to you. Wake up sleepy heads. Stayed up all night posting and now not up and at them. Its 10 am already. Well here it is 10am Later.
> 
> - 987Ron


10 AM? *#3166 posted 04-10-2021 07:03 AM* ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have mentioned the mayor's gross misdemeanor of ignoring her duties a few times. Nobody cares, I may have found grounds for my police report. A long list of code violations should equal this:

RCW 9A.36.050
Reckless endangerment.
(1) A person is guilty of reckless endangerment when he or she recklessly engages in conduct not amounting to drive-by shooting but that creates a substantial risk of death or serious physical injury to another person.
(2) Reckless endangerment is a gross misdemeanor.

Courts-martial proper are instituted only during a war, by the decree of the government. Such courts-martial have jurisdiction over all crimes committed by military persons. In addition, *they may handle criminal cases against civilians in areas where ordinary courts have ceased operation,* if the matter is urgent.

No rule of law in WA. Courts allow local government to ignore the laws and codes: therefore, they have ceased operations endangering the public. When a Republican returns to the White House the Federal courts or military can dish out justice:

10 U.S. Code § 914 - Art. 114. Endangerment offenses

(a)RECKLESS ENDANGERMENT.-Any person subject to this chapter who engages in conduct that-
(1) is wrongful and reckless or is wanton; and
(2) is likely to produce death or grievous bodily harm to another person; shall be punished as a court-martial may direct.


----------



## Tony_S

> Ever feel like you ve had the rug pulled out from under your feet?
> The designer threw me a curve ball. Decided she wants to change the color.
> It was supposed to be a dark grey to blackish color, now she wants this.
> I say, are you kidding me??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Designers have no mercy. I've worked with some awesome ones, but some are completely Guano. 
I like the one on the left though


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Sam Cooke - Another Saturday Night (Official Lyric Video)*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Sam Cooke - Another Saturday Night (Official Lyric Video)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I drink to that one


----------



## pottz

> *Sam Cooke - Another Saturday Night (Official Lyric Video)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


that will get the saturday night started dw,im gonna fire up the grill you decide what it's gonna be.bar and patio are open for refreshments.


----------



## corelz125

Slow day Gunny playing with the sockets again? I can see plenty of the floor LR theres no mess there. Some people you can never understand their design choices. Some days enough is enough just got to sit in front of the TV all day doing nothing Bandit.


----------



## pottz

> Slow day Gunny playing with the sockets again? I can see plenty of the floor LR theres no mess there. Some people you can never understand their design choices. Some days enough is enough just got to sit in front of the TV all day doing nothing Bandit.
> 
> - corelz125


oh hell if i sit in front of the tube for more than an hour swmbo is like,so thats all your gonna do all day!!!!lol.


----------



## 987Ron

Was sitting out on the back porch having a Bitburger Bier or 2 and listening to a mix of old cds.
UB40, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Madeline Peyroux, Bob Marley and Bob Wills. 
Getting a bit cool out side. 
Be up a bit then off to bed


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Was sitting out on the back porch having a Bitburger Bier or 2 and listening to a mix of old cds.
> UB40, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Madeline Peyroux, Bob Marley and Bob Wills.
> *Getting a bit cool out side.
> Be up a bit then off to bed *
> 
> - 987Ron


Dude that is why I sent you the knitted slippers.


----------



## 987Ron

As soon as those slippers get here I will wear them with pride.
Forgot who but an older NFL lineman, all pro knitted.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Sam Cooke - Another Saturday Night (Official Lyric Video)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> that will get the saturday night started dw,im gonna fire up the grill you decide what it s gonna be.bar and patio are open for refreshments.
> 
> - pottz


For those who missed Bandit's White Castle sliders… Then we shall continue "Sliders"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *As soon as those slippers get here I will wear them with pride.*
> Forgot who but an older NFL lineman, all pro knitted.
> 
> - 987Ron


Roosevelt "Rosey" Grier-


----------



## pottz

> *Sam Cooke - Another Saturday Night (Official Lyric Video)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> that will get the saturday night started dw,im gonna fire up the grill you decide what it s gonna be.bar and patio are open for refreshments.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> For those who missed Bandit s White Castle sliders… Then we shall continue "Sliders"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


pefect,the grills hot my man get em going.id like some pepper jack and jalopenos on mine!!!


----------



## pottz

> *As soon as those slippers get here I will wear them with pride.*
> Forgot who but an older NFL lineman, all pro knitted.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Roosevelt "Rosey" Grier-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


bingo!


----------



## 987Ron

Knitting and woodworking have some things in common. Besides the planning and execution of the craft.
Daughter is an avid knitter

When we start a new project we order more wood than absolutely necessary to be sure we have enough.
Knitters order more yarn than necessary to be absolutely sure they have enough.

Leftovers when the project is done. To good to toss out, to little to do much with.
Daughter has a closet or two full of leftover bits of yarn. Can not say much as I have a cart full of cut offs.


----------



## 987Ron

Bed time for this old cuss. Nite all. Don't stay up to late. Things to do tomorrow.


----------



## BurlyBob

Damn those burgers look pretty darn good.

I don't get here often. I try to catch up, but you all are moving so darn fast. I'm an old fart and don't move as fast as you youngsters.

I spent the day cleaning the garage to move my boat out. My back is sure feeling it. I'm sure looking forwards to snagging a few trout for the smoker. I've got a recipe for any smoked meat that is wonderful. I've also got a great recipe for a smoke trout/salmon dip that is out of this world. No one has ever complained about it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bed time for this old cuss. Nite all. Don t stay up to late. Things to do tomorrow.
> 
> - 987Ron


Yeah, my first day off in 6 days and I intend to goof off for a bit in the morning.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Damn those burgers look pretty darn good.
> 
> I don t get here often. I try to catch up, but you all are moving so darn fast. I m an old fart and don t move as fast as you youngsters.
> 
> I spent the day cleaning the garage to move my boat out. My back is sure feeling it. I m sure looking forwards to snagging a few trout for the smoker. I ve got a recipe for any smoked meat that is wonderful. I ve also got a great recipe for a smoke trout/salmon dip that is out of this world. No one has ever complained about it.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Nice!! Good to see ya Bob, drop in anytime. No need to catch up look over last few post and speak up. We don't really follow any particular topic, just whatever.


----------



## pottz

> Bed time for this old cuss. Nite all. Don t stay up to late. Things to do tomorrow.
> 
> - 987Ron


ill have dw tuck you in and read a woodworkers story ok!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Spent the afternoon working on my toolbox plate. All the new triple spline sockets I bought have arrived as well as the color coded holders. Naturally the long shaft sockets required a block to be added and holes to be drilled so they will fit standing up. And of course they were a tad over the maximum allowed 4 inches so I had to knock each one out of the socket portion and cut 1/4 inch off the bottom them press them back in. Now all are 3 3/4 inches and will fit. Paint is drying, needs another coat tomorrow then back to work Monday. Wish these sets had all been in stock last year when I made the plates, as it is I did plan for them so no design changes just added some.

Have 4 small boxes to go inside a drawer for electrical supplies. Neighbor has been bringing a bag of stuff home all week. Have the inserts for my false bottom set up all finished, they need another day to cure well and those can be installed. So I started working on the cabinet build that will have the exhaust fan built into it. Took some time to create a plate to replace the upper storm window so the fan has somewhere to go. Had to exactly mimic the window and add 3/8 inch to make it flush to the inside.

Pictures tomorrow, I was beat after long week.


----------



## pottz

> Damn those burgers look pretty darn good.
> 
> I don t get here often. I try to catch up, but you all are moving so darn fast. I m an old fart and don t move as fast as you youngsters.
> 
> I spent the day cleaning the garage to move my boat out. My back is sure feeling it. I m sure looking forwards to snagging a few trout for the smoker. I ve got a recipe for any smoked meat that is wonderful. I ve also got a great recipe for a smoke trout/salmon dip that is out of this world. No one has ever complained about it.
> 
> - BurlyBob


well damn bob you wanna share that recipe? ive got a big smoker looking for work?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Damn those burgers look pretty darn good.
> 
> I don t get here often. I try to catch up, but you all are moving so darn fast. I m an old fart and don t move as fast as you youngsters.
> 
> I spent the day cleaning the garage to move my boat out. My back is sure feeling it. I m sure looking forwards to snagging a few trout for the smoker. I ve got a recipe for any smoked meat that is wonderful. I ve also got a great recipe for a smoke trout/salmon dip that is out of this world. No one has ever complained about it.
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> well damn bob you wanna share that recipe? ive got a big smoker looking for work?
> 
> - pottz


We have four racks of ribs to cook.


----------



## pottz

dw when are we gonna get those sliders man? the boys are pounding the brews and they need something too soak it up,or i might have to call in rambo from the corelz bar to keep order! he's been out of work and gets real mean,ya know?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Damn those burgers look pretty darn good.
> 
> I don t get here often. I try to catch up, but you all are moving so darn fast. I m an old fart and don t move as fast as you youngsters.
> 
> I spent the day cleaning the garage to move my boat out. My back is sure feeling it. I m sure looking forwards to snagging a few trout for the smoker. I ve got a recipe for any smoked meat that is wonderful. I ve also got a great recipe for a smoke trout/salmon dip that is out of this world. No one has ever complained about it.
> 
> - BurlyBob


+1 stay with us-



> Bed time for this old cuss. Nite all. Don t stay up to late. Things to do tomorrow.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> ill have dw tuck you in and read a woodworkers story ok!
> 
> - pottz


IMO I think that he needs the slippers to be fitted- Bedtime story- Little Black Duck autobiography pt 1, maybe not it didn't start too easy and how he was able to get to a Festool and Ryobi shop?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I am trying my best-- I am keeping my eye out for the Australian's. Their dues are over due and RC ran up a pretty good tab… Pottz you were on duty…


----------



## pottz

hey i have an idea and just wanna know if you guys would want or be willing to do it.topa joked about a gunny's garage get together,but we know with guys spread out from spain to australia,west coast to east and everything in between that will never happen,*BUT!* we could do a zoom get together. we would need one of you more tech types to set it up because that is not my forte shall i say.so what do you guys think,ill do it with all of you or just one of you.what do you guys think?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- I am trying my best-- I am keeping my eye out for the Australian s. Their dues are over due and RC ran up a pretty good tab… Pottz you were on duty…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey i did the last booze run and nobody kicked in.i guess it's gonna be near beer from know on?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz- I am trying my best-- I am keeping my eye out for the Australian s. Their dues are over due and RC ran up a pretty good tab… Pottz you were on duty…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey i did the last booze run and nobody kicked in.i guess it s gonna be near beer from know on?
> 
> - pottz


What?? We still are gettig food truck dues every day, should be plenty of $$$


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

DW we gotta talk about this food truck tonight? Name on side of truck is *Cricket's.* Not cool man!!!


----------



## pottz

> DW we gotta talk about this food truck tonight? Name on side of truck is *Cricket s.* Not cool man!!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


just lost my appetite…......


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Guy's- Recall at the "Show" when Pottz left me in charge of hospitality… the food like tonight is good +1

Gunny the food is profitable but you should audit your liquor manager Pottz

As for the fore mentioned food truck- Only, the best cuts are used…


----------



## corelz125

Friend told me about a trout smoked dip said it was amazing. Trout any way is good. I'm still trying to catch one of them things. Ron my volvo has lug bolts instead of lug nuts. Kind of a pain to put the tire back on. Zoom might be tough with all the different schedules and time zones.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Trout any way is good. I m still trying to catch one of them things.* Ron my volvo has lug bolts instead of lug nuts. Kind of a pain to put the tire back on. Zoom might be tough with all the different schedules and time zones.
> 
> - corelz125


years ago, up in Québec my buddy and I were fishing- one fish cooked in the field. On the way back there was a pay to fish in the trout pond…


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron my volvo has lug bolts instead of lug nuts. Kind of a pain to put the tire back on.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> try one of these
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=wheel+stud+guide+pins&crid=31PCRIN7EH4J3&sprefix=wheel+stud+guide%2Caps%2C173&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_1_16


----------



## 987Ron

could not get comfortable in bed Up for a few min.


----------



## pottz

> could not get comfortable in bed Up for a few min.
> 
> - 987Ron


glad your back ron kinda dull tonight compared to last night which was on fire!!!!


----------



## pottz

dw still waiting for those sliders bud? how can i trust you to do the dinner bud?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> could not get comfortable in bed Up for a few min.
> 
> - 987Ron


LOL this forum is addicting +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz - the sliders sold -out but as always we have-










Gunny keeps this in his shop for his customers…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz - the sliders sold -out but as always we have-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny keeps this in his shop for his customers…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


what do you mean sold out,were on gunny's patio.you sellin food out the back door ?


----------



## 987Ron

Ever eat a Gluten Free Pizza? Wife and daughter are gluten intolerant. They think the gluten free pizza is good, crust kinda reminds me of what cardboard would taste like. Worse than that, by mistake I bought what I thought was a gluten free pizza but it was soy, milk, etc etc. free….really quite horrible,


----------



## pottz

> Ever eat a Gluten Free Pizza? Wife and daughter are gluten intolerant. They think the gluten free pizza is good, crust kinda reminds me of what cardboard would taste like. Worse than that, by mistake I bought what I thought was a gluten free pizza but it was soy, milk, etc etc. free….really quite horrible,
> 
> - 987Ron


the gluten thing has gotten stupid,now everyone thinks gluten is bad for you.only a small percentage of people need too worry about it.another trend that will be soon forgotten!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ron my volvo has lug bolts instead of lug nuts. Kind of a pain to put the tire back on.
> - corelz125


Try these, I use them, much easier on the back to get the tire on.

https://www.amazon.com/Lisle-14150-Wheel-Pilot-Master/dp/B07TJ1QQDT/ref=sr_1_3?dchild=1&keywords=volvo+stud+tools&qid=1618111996&sr=8-3


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> what do you mean sold out,were on gunny s patio.you sellin food out the back door ?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny keeps this in his shop for his customers…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Oh no we don't. Last thing I want is for people to pull up a chair and wait while I work on cars and such. UBER is a text message away.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ever eat a Gluten Free Pizza? Wife and daughter are gluten intolerant. They think the gluten free pizza is good, crust kinda reminds me of what cardboard would taste like. Worse than that, by mistake I bought what I thought was a gluten free pizza but it was soy, milk, etc etc. free….really quite horrible,
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## 987Ron

Wife and daughter both have Celiac disease. So Gluten free is an absolute necessity for them. The gluten free fad has been good for them as more gluten free products are now on the market. Grocery shopping for them is a real challenge, read every label. It is amazing how many products change their ingredients from month to month. 
Dining out is a real challenge. While a restaurant may have some gluten free items, a lot do not have a gluten free safe prep area separate from the wheat area. A dusting of flour from other food is enough to make them quite ill for several days. 
It is a pretty easy to handle at home. Wife makes her own bread and such She handles it well often if she is uncertain in a restaurant she will order a salad with oil and vinegar and a baked potato. 
A lot of the Pizza shops do have some pretty good gluten free pizza. 
I agree a lot of the people who chose gluten free for no good reason.


----------



## 987Ron

Nearly midnight here,,,,,off to bed….nite all


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Wife and daughter both have Celiac disease. So Gluten free is an absolute necessity for them. The gluten free fad has been good for them as more gluten free products are now on the market. Grocery shopping for them is a real challenge, read every label. It is amazing how many products change their ingredients from month to month.
> Dining out is a real challenge. While a restaurant may have some gluten free items, a lot do not have a gluten free safe prep area separate from the wheat area. A dusting of flour from other food is enough to make them quite ill for several days.
> It is a pretty easy to handle at home. Wife makes her own bread and such She handles it well often if she is uncertain in a restaurant she will order a salad with oil and vinegar and a baked potato.
> A lot of the Pizza shops do have some pretty good gluten free pizza.
> I agree a lot of the people who chose gluten free for no good reason.
> 
> - 987Ron


When it is medical, I get that. But for me, with no medical issues like that I prefer NOT to eat cardboard….

Now my ex wife would prefer I ate dirt…..

LOL


----------



## LeeRoyMan

What the heck? Walking up to the door I find this burned up pizza machine in the front yard,
Guinness bottles all over the place,
Somebody left hamburger buns open on the countertop,
Dirty dishes in the sink all covered in BB sauce,
Oh good, some rolls, eww what are these, they taste glutten free.
Looks like a bunch of wheel stud thingys on the coffee table and some knitting needles on the floor,
I hear somebody in the back room reading, sounds like a bedtime story, I ain't goin in there, and who took all the money out of the cash register?

Figures I bring all my buddies over to party and nobody's here,Well going home to bed I guess, Pottz, you better get someone in here to clean up this place before gunny wakes up
and tow that damn Cricket food truck out of here.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz, you better get someone in here to clean up this place before gunny wakes up
> and tow that damn Cricket food truck out of here.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Truck will be gone in a bit, made a call and reported it as meth lab..


----------



## LeeRoyMan




----------



## RichT




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> try one of these
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=wheel+stud+guide+pins&crid=31PCRIN7EH4J3&sprefix=wheel+stud+guide%2Caps%2C173&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_1_16
> 
> - 987Ron


I need one of those for my pickup. The back is easy as the axle protrudes and just put the tire on it a slid it into place. The fronts are a PIA. If it was on a lift, it would be easy, but the heavy tire squatted down is nearly impossible. Last time I got a 2×6 and a wedge and shuffled until it was the right elevation to slip on a stud.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Knitting and woodworking have some things in common. Besides the planning and execution of the craft.
> Daughter is an avid knitter
> 
> When we start a new project we order more wood than absolutely necessary to be sure we have enough.
> Knitters order more yarn than necessary to be absolutely sure they have enough.
> 
> Leftovers when the project is done. To good to toss out, to little to do much with.
> Daughter has a closet or two full of leftover bits of yarn. Can not say much as I have a cart full of cut offs.
> 
> - 987Ron


SWMBO has been clearing out yarn. materials, patterns, ect for a couple 3 years. Almost as bad as my garage. ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> . I ve got a recipe for any smoked meat that is wonderful. I ve also got a great recipe for a smoke trout/salmon dip that is out of this world. No one has ever complained about it.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I'm interested in a good meat smoke recipe too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey i have an idea and just wanna know if you guys would want or be willing to do it.topa joked about a gunny s garage get together,but we know with guys spread out from spain to australia,west coast to east and everything in between that will never happen,*BUT!* we could do a zoom get together. we would need one of you more tech types to set it up because that is not my forte shall i say.so what do you guys think,ill do it with all of you or just one of you.what do you guys think?
> 
> - pottz


Go for it, sounds easier than getting everyone to the Pendleton Roundup.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> try one of these
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=wheel+stud+guide+pins&crid=31PCRIN7EH4J3&sprefix=wheel+stud+guide%2Caps%2C173&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_1_16
> 
> - 987Ron


Looks like those are for bolts that screw into the wheel ;-(


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron I'm up its 4:30 am. Dawg by my side. Finished my coffee. Hope to play golf if we don't get a much needed rain.

Ron that was Rosy Grier

LeeRoy, nice build.

Gunny the moth thing cracked me up.


----------



## 987Ron

> try one of these
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=wheel+stud+guide+pins&crid=31PCRIN7EH4J3&sprefix=wheel+stud+guide%2Caps%2C173&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_1_16
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Looks like those are for bolts that screw into the wheel ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Porsche, mini, Volvo among others use bolts instead of lug nuts….These help take wheel off and replace. Don't have an answer for wheels with lugh nuts other than have the neighbors teen age son come over. Ha Ha


----------



## 987Ron

Moring all 
2nd cup of coffee then some sausage, eggs potato patty and an English muffin for breakfast.

Petey 4:30 am is way to early. Golf course is not open yet and its to dark to play if it was. Well there are those balls with the light stick


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Pills taken, sliders devoured….Nap Time?


----------



## corelz125

Now it's not bad but when the tires get heavier I might have to get those. Sime idea but jts a good one. LR did I leave my lug nuts on the table also?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- before you start in with me about last night… I was concerned about those rough necks coming in along with those Australians. I was locked in the back room and I was reading to Zoom (member wishes to remain unknown).

Cleaning crew just finished up-










Money is in that secret spot to you have…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Now it s not bad but when the tires get heavier I might have to get those. Sime idea but jts a good one. LR did I leave my lug nuts on the table also?
> 
> - corelz125


Yeah and someone super glued them to the table. Found empty super glue container in the trash. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Now it s not bad but when the tires get heavier I might have to get those. Same idea but jts a good one. LR did I leave my lug nuts on the table also?
> 
> - corelz125


Oops sorry, I didn't know they were yours, I thought they were DW's


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> - woodbutcherbynight


LMAO, let me know how that works out for you. May give it a try.


----------



## pottz

> What the heck? Walking up to the door I find this burned up pizza machine in the front yard,
> Guinness bottles all over the place,
> Somebody left hamburger buns open on the countertop,
> Dirty dishes in the sink all covered in BB sauce,
> Oh good, some rolls, eww what are these, they taste glutten free.
> Looks like a bunch of wheel stud thingys on the coffee table and some knitting needles on the floor,
> I hear somebody in the back room reading, sounds like a bedtime story, I ain t goin in there, and who took all the money out of the cash register?
> 
> Figures I bring all my buddies over to party and nobody s here,Well going home to bed I guess, Pottz, you better get someone in here to clean up this place before gunny wakes up
> and tow that damn Cricket food truck out of here.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


went in the house to watch the opening monalog of snl and fell asleep.ill review the security camera too see who left the mess.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


looks like the parties the beagle throws !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Ordered wife her new phone, case and some wireless headphones. Made sure to order exact same model as mine so I don't have to learn a 2nd phone operating system / quirks. Hopefully the change over will go well.

Paid off her credit card, that was fun. When she tried neither her or the woman could understand one another.

Off to shop shortly to get a few projects worked on.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ill review the security camera too see who left the mess.
> 
> - pottz


We might have a problem.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ill review the security camera too see who left the mess.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We might have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*
Roof Rats?*


----------



## pottz

> ill review the security camera too see who left the mess.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We might have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *
> Roof Rats?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


looks like you lucked out again dw!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> try one of these
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=wheel+stud+guide+pins&crid=31PCRIN7EH4J3&sprefix=wheel+stud+guide%2Caps%2C173&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_1_16
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Looks like those are for bolts that screw into the wheel ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Porsche, mini, Volvo among others use bolts instead of lug nuts….These help take wheel off and replace. Don t have an answer for wheels with lugh nuts other than have the neighbors teen age son come over. Ha Ha
> 
> - 987Ron


I'll have to wait for a few years ;-(( I'll probably have the wedge technique perfected by then ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz- before you start in with me about last night… I was concerned about those rough necks coming in along with those Australians. I was locked in the back room and I was reading to Zoom (member wishes to remain unknown).
> 
> Cleaning crew just finished up-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money is in that secret spot to you have…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I think a mouse found it. There are what looks like tiny pieces of chewed-up money all over the place.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I hope you guys enjoyed last night- it may be awhile before Pottz lets me run the kitchen…


----------



## pottz

i think you'll be on cleanup duty for awhile.you might want to start behind the fireplace seems some of gunny's buddies had a little too much fun and couldn't keep it down !


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, from this..









To this..









Rust free…to…









primer coat. Let this dry a day or so….then prep for a coat of black….and see about a new 4/4 Ash deck for it…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hmmm, from this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust free…to…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> primer coat. Let this dry a day or so….then prep for a coat of black….and see about a new 4/4 Ash deck for it…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Have a drawer with some measuring tools next to my miter saw. Also now have 2 extra blades that required a home. As the drawer was deep enough I decided to make a false bottom that would let one saw blade side in a plastic tray at bottom, then a tray above, then finally a top tray for the original measuring tools.

Started like this










Lower tray storage










Upper tray storage










And top tray.


----------



## robscastle

I have my cockroach prob in my worm farm under control.

all I need to do is break the units down and out of nowhere arrives a water dragon jumps into the tray and its game over or any cockie that dares to move. beats trying to dong them with my OMSK medalion.



















Sorry to hear about the burnt burgers I could punch out a few more if your interested.










Hey did you see the sex doll advert in the pulse page? its gone now …funny about …that I was going to forward it to LBD and see if he got a head slap from the missus!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hey did you see the sex doll advert in the pulse page? its gone now …funny about …that I was going to forward it to LBD and see if he got a head slap from the missus!!
> 
> - robscastle


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Hey did you see the sex doll advert in the pulse page? its gone now …funny about …that I was going to forward it to LBD and see if he got a head slap from the missus!!
> 
> - robscastle


Hmmmmm, I heard ads were generated from your browsing history. I didn't see it.
Only ads I saw were for Valium…weird huh,


----------



## 987Ron

> Have a drawer with some measuring tools next to my miter saw. Also now have 2 extra blades that required a home. As the drawer was deep enough I decided to make a false bottom that would let one saw blade side in a plastic tray at bottom, then a tray above, then finally a top tray for the original measuring tools.
> 
> Started like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lower tray storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upper tray storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And top tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Great idea for you but for me I forget where things are without hiding them from myself.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Great idea for you but for me I forget where things are without hiding them from myself.
> 
> - 987Ron


Me too, that's why when I am all done I plan to put piece of green tape with a label so I know. With 400 plus drawers in the shop no way I remember where everything is.

Normally I don't stack stuff but in this case I rarely have to change blades. Unlike say hardware or screws. Those I want to see right away, not search. Or go to get some more. LOL


----------



## pottz

> Hey did you see the sex doll advert in the pulse page? its gone now …funny about …that I was going to forward it to LBD and see if he got a head slap from the missus!!
> 
> - robscastle
> 
> Hmmmmm, I heard ads were generated from your browsing history. I didn t see it.
> Only ads I saw were for Valium…weird huh,
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


maybe not all the ads i get are for rehab centers ?


----------



## pottz

> Great idea for you but for me I forget where things are without hiding them from myself.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Me too, that s why when I am all done I plan to put piece of green tape with a label so I know. With 400 plus drawers in the shop no way I remember where everything is.
> 
> Normally I don t stack stuff but in this case I rarely have to change blades. Unlike say hardware or screws. Those I want to see right away, not search. Or go to get some more. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


400 drawers gunny,no wonder you label everything.hmmm never counted mine,i wonder ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Great idea for you but for me I forget where things are without hiding them from myself. *
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Me too, that s why when I am all done I plan to put piece of green tape with a label so I know. With 400 plus drawers in the shop no way I remember where everything is.
> 
> Normally I don t stack stuff but in this case I rarely have to change blades. Unlike say hardware or screws. Those I want to see right away, not search. Or go to get some more. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> 400 drawers gunny,no wonder you label everything.hmmm never counted mine,i wonder ?
> 
> - pottz


Green tape's good, *Dymo* neater and better, however, a sharpie is the quickest and the best!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Deli food truck- until 8pm (E.s.t) Food only. No alcohol allowed in the family picnic area










but food is available for carryout-


----------



## pottz

> I have my cockroach prob in my worm farm under control.
> 
> all I need to do is break the units down and out of nowhere arrives a water dragon jumps into the tray and its game over or any cockie that dares to move. beats trying to dong them with my OMSK medalion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the burnt burgers I could punch out a few more if your interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey did you see the sex doll advert in the pulse page? its gone now …funny about …that I was going to forward it to LBD and see if he got a head slap from the missus!!
> 
> - robscastle


hey you think you could send me a couple of those water dragons i get roaches out in the yard at night in the summer.not sure if the beagle will except them though,oh well thats her problem.


----------



## pottz

> *Great idea for you but for me I forget where things are without hiding them from myself. *
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Me too, that s why when I am all done I plan to put piece of green tape with a label so I know. With 400 plus drawers in the shop no way I remember where everything is.
> 
> Normally I don t stack stuff but in this case I rarely have to change blades. Unlike say hardware or screws. Those I want to see right away, not search. Or go to get some more. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> 400 drawers gunny,no wonder you label everything.hmmm never counted mine,i wonder ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Green tape s good, *Dymo* neater and better, however, a sharpie is the quickest and the best!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


a sharpie, cmon ducks i thought you were batter than that man?


----------



## pottz

> Deli food truck- until 8pm (E.s.t) Food only. No alcohol allowed in the family picnic area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but food is available for carryout-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i hope were gettin the cut gunny expects,it pays our liqour bills.?


----------



## pottz

hey dw that mess behind the fireplace is still there,we got people coming anytime!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> a sharpie, cmon ducks i thought you were batter than* that man*?
> 
> - pottz


*Philistines*!... A *duck* is better than ANY *that man*!


----------



## pottz

> a sharpie, cmon ducks i thought you were batter than* that man*?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Philistines*!... A *duck* is better than ANY *that man*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


talk is cheaper than that cask vino you guzzle ducks !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey dw that mess behind the fireplace is still there,we got people coming anytime!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> a sharpie, cmon ducks i thought you were batter than* that man*?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Philistines*!... A *duck* is better than ANY *that man*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> talk is cheaper than that cask vino you guzzle ducks !
> 
> - pottz


Note: this is a dangerous situation that I am entering- conversation between Pottz and Duck-

Use clear packing tape and a Sharpie. Label drawers. Use a wet cloth to remove the marker. Dry. And write something new. Tape comes off pretty easily on most surfaces when you want to get it off.


----------



## pottz

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DANGER WILL ROBINSON!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DANGER WILL ROBINSON!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


The mess is gone…










Relax and go have have a deli- sandwich… the truck is about to leave…

You are in charge tonight- hopefully you and the roughnecks and Australians- have a good time…


----------



## bandit571

Switching back and forth, tonight…..Judas Priest , then Iron Maiden, then a bit of Dio….the a lot of Guns & Roses….

Very old tune from GNR….."Anything goes"......seems to fit in with this crowd. ( maybe a little "Get in the ring" on the side?)


----------



## robscastle

I might drop in for a sanger!










Oh those were the days, now I wouldn't be able to jump off the back of my Ute without crippling my
self


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- You now have a fire pit and music…*










*Anything Goes*


----------



## pottz

> Switching back and forth, tonight…..Judas Priest , then Iron Maiden, then a bit of Dio….the a lot of Guns & Roses….
> 
> Very old tune from GNR….."Anything goes"......seems to fit in with this crowd. ( maybe a little "Get in the ring" on the side?)
> 
> - bandit571


CRANK IT BANDIT!!!


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- You now have a fire pit and music…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anything Goes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats long gone to the dump,we have a cali style outdoor patio fully loaded,cmon on and get a coors and join us,i saved the chair next to me for ya?


----------



## pottz

> I might drop in for a sanger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh those were the days, now I wouldn t be able to jump off the back of my Ute without crippling my
> self
> 
> - robscastle


whats a sanger?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in from day in shop working on several projects. Only finished the false drawer one. Everything else is still work in progress. Got cabinet framed out and the fan hole routed open. Have some gluing to do on few pieces and then some more cutting and fitting.

Grass needs work tomorrow and a get together at friends house on Tuesday night, and then work Wednesday again. Busy few days.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

RC- You posted this pic last 2020 Anzac Day- Anzac isn't until April 25th…



>


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *cmon on and get a coors and join us,i saved the chair next to me for ya?*
> 
> - pottz


I'm here brother- just working on the set-up for my new laser… sitting back and listening to the guys- honestly I actually listened to Bandits music… enjoy the night…


----------



## pottz

> *cmon on and get a coors and join us,i saved the chair next to me for ya?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m here brother- just working on the set-up for my new laser… sitting back and listening to the guys- honestly I actually listened to Bandits music… enjoy the night…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


alright were converting you to real music!


----------



## corelz125

I wish I could get the amount of shop time you get Gunny.


----------



## bandit571

Something about people that want to jump out of a perfectly good airplane…..at least I wait until it lands…..even a Huey….."Ty-Wee Steve" was no dummy….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I wish I could get the amount of shop time you get Gunny.
> 
> - corelz125


I have no kids at the house, no real family life, just my wife and I. We are both introverts so no real social activities. Being in the military I am accustomed to routine so yardwork and house work are done on a daily basis in small amounts. Leaves plenty of shop time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Something about people that want to jump out of a perfectly good airplane…..at least I wait until it lands…..even a Huey….."Ty-Wee Steve" was no dummy….
> 
> - bandit571


*The Animals - We Gotta Get Out Of This Place*


----------



## pottz

> Something about people that want to jump out of a perfectly good airplane…..at least I wait until it lands…..even a Huey….."Ty-Wee Steve" was no dummy….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> *The Animals - We Gotta Get Out Of This Place*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


now your gettin it dw,and yes we do! so sad our vietnam vets were spit at when they came home.stupid ignorance !!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I wish I could get the amount of shop time you get Gunny.
> 
> - corelz125


I am thinking about a lottery group draw- I'll run it by Pottz -


----------



## pottz

> I wish I could get the amount of shop time you get Gunny.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I am thinking about a lottery group draw- I ll run it by Pottz -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sounds like trouble ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Public information article-*

*'Dog-flipping' rises as more Americans seek companionship amid pandemic*

https://ktar.com/story/4287195/dog-flipping-rises-as-more-americans-seek-companionship-amid-pandemic/


----------



## pottz

> *Public information article-*
> 
> *'Dog-flipping' rises as more Americans seek companionship amid pandemic*
> 
> https://ktar.com/story/4287195/dog-flipping-rises-as-more-americans-seek-companionship-amid-pandemic/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


very sad, i pray for whoever tales my baby and i catch them doing it.may god have mercy!!!!especially if it's my wife,the'll need more than gods mercy !


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> *'Dog-flipping' rises as more Americans seek companionship amid pandemic*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 I hear the record is 9 rotations?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Public information article-*
> 
> *'Dog-flipping' rises as more Americans seek companionship amid pandemic*
> 
> https://ktar.com/story/4287195/dog-flipping-rises-as-more-americans-seek-companionship-amid-pandemic/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> very sad, i pray for whoever tales my baby and i catch them doing it.may god have mercy!!!!especially if it s my wife,the ll need more than gods mercy !
> 
> - pottz


Thx- they are our babies- another reason that one must stay vigilant. Not only our pets but remember to stay vigilant… I love coming across good people for they give me hope yet I know that there are others just "Bad to the Bone"...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *'Dog-flipping' rises as more Americans seek companionship amid pandemic*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> *
> I hear the record is 9 rotations?*
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


*
I am stumped on this post- maybe another hint?*


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Flip a quarter…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Flip a quarter…..
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


It landed on the edge, now what???


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Flip a quarter…..
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> It landed on the edge, now what???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Did you count the rotations?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Flip a quarter…..
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> It landed on the edge, now what???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Did you count the rotations?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


No, the instructions were flip the quarter.

Nothing about counting the rotations or seeing what year it was made and where or getting a permission slip from my Mother signed in blood and written on stone tablets from the Dead Sea.


----------



## pottz

> *Public information article-*
> 
> *'Dog-flipping' rises as more Americans seek companionship amid pandemic*
> 
> https://ktar.com/story/4287195/dog-flipping-rises-as-more-americans-seek-companionship-amid-pandemic/
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> very sad, i pray for whoever tales my baby and i catch them doing it.may god have mercy!!!!especially if it s my wife,the ll need more than gods mercy !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thx- they are our babies- another reason that one must stay vigilant. Not only our pets but remember to stay vigilant… I love coming across good people for they give me hope yet I know that there are others just "Bad to the Bone"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


damn dw your gettin down tonight ! about time to let your hair down-lol.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> *'Dog-flipping' rises as more Americans seek companionship amid pandemic*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> *
> I hear the record is 9 rotations?*
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> *
> I am stumped on this post- maybe another hint?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


----------



## pottz

> Flip a quarter…..
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> It landed on the edge, now what???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Did you count the rotations?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> No, the instructions were flip the quarter.
> 
> Nothing about counting the rotations or seeing what year it was made and where or getting a permission slip from my Mother signed in blood and written on stone tablets from the Dead Sea.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


you two are pissin me off ! ya dont joke about my baby or anyones baby,if you have a pet you care about and love you know what im talkin about !


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Sorry I have a dry sense of humor.
(or no sense)


----------



## pottz

> Sorry I have a dry sense of humor.
> (or no sense)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


you dont have pets do you ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> you two are pissin me off ! ya dont joke about my baby or anyones baby,if you have a pet you care about and love you know what im talkin about !
> 
> - pottz


Lost me there, we are discussing a quarter Leeroy said to flip.

It landed on edge, I informed him of this.

Then he wanted to know how many times it rotated? Was not in the instructions to watch that.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> you two are pissin me off ! ya dont joke about my baby or anyones baby,if you have a pet you care about and love you know what im talkin about !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Lost me there, we are discussing a quarter Leeroy said to flip.
> 
> It landed on edge, I informed him of this.
> 
> Then he wanted to know how many times it rotated? Was not in the instructions to watch that.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


cmon! it wasn't funny! dw knows what i mean, you guys should too?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> cmon! it wasn t funny! dw knows what i mean, you guys should too?
> 
> - pottz


Missed that post. I came in when Leeroy said flip a quarter, poured a drink and wondered WTF is this about? Just went with it. Had to scroll up to see what you are talking about .

LOL


----------



## LeeRoyMan

17 for cats…


----------



## pottz

leeroy apparently doesn't understand the love dw and i have for our animals,we regard them as our children,our family,so those kinds of jokes arn't appreciated or thought of as funny.the story dw posted is tragic and very sad too hear about.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

delete


----------



## LeeRoyMan

So am I kicked out of the garage?
Just let me know when you've had enough.


----------



## pottz

> So am I kicked out of the garage?
> Just let me know when you ve had enough.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


i didn't say that i just asked for some respect ! ok?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Guys this forum/topic started years ago with the Dire wolf and Beagle then our cats. IMO these are topics that we don't "fun" about. Not only have I lost pets recently- but we have others as well.

LR



> Sorry I have a dry sense of humor.
> (or no sense)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


LR you are smart as a "Rich" Personally I like most of the stuff you post- but I ask that you leave the animals alone.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> So am I kicked out of the garage?
> Just let me know when you ve had enough.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Nah, just twisted on a sensitive spot. Be okay, no harm done. Few ruffled feathers though, I expect the Duck along shortly to add to the melee.


----------



## pottz

> delete
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no delete,speak your mind my friend?


----------



## pottz

> Guys this forum/topic started years ago with the Dire wolf and Beagle then our cats. IMO these are topics that we don t "fun" about. Not only have I lost pets recently- but we have others as well.
> 
> LR
> 
> Sorry I have a dry sense of humor.
> (or no sense)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> LR you are smart as a "Rich" Personally I like most of the stuff you post- but I ask that you leave the animals alone.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


+1 if you dont understand then yes we have a problem?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> So am I kicked out of the garage?
> Just let me know when you ve had enough.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


LR- Most of us have had transitional posters post here- IMO learn to fit in, no pets, stick to flipping quarters.

*Coin flipping*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coin_flipping

Ps post a pic on that crown molding…


----------



## pottz

all im saying is have some respect and understand how we feel,the joke was not appreciated and enough said.goodnight boys.no hard feelings ok?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I say keep LR… he adds some very good woodworking and some asides to the Garage…

IMO keep it "G"... we are doing fantastic… Besides I need you guys for support on my "jump" to add a laser… (thanks, Ron)-

Guys keep an open mind, for there was a time that Hot Pockets and "food truck" were not accepted…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> all im saying is have some respect and understand how we feel,the joke was not appreciated and enough said.goodnight boys.no hard feelings ok?
> 
> - pottz


*
Hmmmm… No tuck in and bedtime story?*


----------



## RichT

> I say keep LR…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


"Keep" him?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *So am I kicked out of the garage?*
> Just let me know when you ve had enough.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan





> I say keep LR…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> "Keep" him?
> 
> - Rich


I was just answering his above post- as a side member…


----------



## robscastle

Pottzy Sanger is a sandwich… get with lingo man! and…...think metric think metric

Apart from Antmans Mower Husquavana Swedish by design but made in the USA so guess what! ....yep bloody imperial fasteners.

DW sorry about the reappearance of scary pictures but don't have a lot of me pictures especially in the SF, but ANZAC day I will have something more appropriate.

Incidentally did you hear on the NEWS our VC winner Ben Roberts Smith (and others) is now under investigation by the politicians (not the military) for suspected murder charges whilst serving in Afghanistan? the charges relate to an incident where it was reports of the enemy getting their throats cut? I know exactly who did it and it was not western forces. However if the guy gets convicted forget ever wanting to join the Defence Forces in Australia to serve your country. F$ck that …rant over.


----------



## corelz125

Too many rules and regulations while you're at war. Send troops in to take over and kill but then restrict how to do it. But the other side has no rules it's anything goes.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> a sharpie, cmon ducks i thought you were batter than* that man*?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Philistines*!... A *duck* is better than ANY *that man*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> talk is cheaper than that cask vino you guzzle ducks !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Note: this is a dangerous situation that I am entering- conversation between Pottz and Duck-
> 
> Use clear packing tape and a Sharpie. Label drawers. Use a wet cloth to remove the marker. Dry. And write something new. Tape comes off pretty easily on most surfaces when you want to get it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*DW*... Why do everyone think you (and me) are dumb? We both think through our arses rather than talk from it!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - robscastle


C'mon *rc* that caricature must be out of a *Bugs Bunny* cartoon! No mother would dress their son like that… even before *Halloween* came to Australia.

Looks like a lineup in the *Spartan 300*. This is no *Bunnings sausage sizzle*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Block me…. *PLEASE*!


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, second cup of coffee.










Daughter and Alex, you get the idea of a big dog and companionship

Dogs. They give more than they get. The dogs I have had the joy to be with were better than a lot of the humans I have known. Feeling down a bit one evening I was standing on my patio…Alex the Chessie (100 LBS) came and stood next to me, leaning against my leg. I reached down and patted his shoulder, he looked up eye to eye and the concern and love passed to me. He cared, it showed, things were better. He stood leaning against me as long as I stood there.

This is just one example of a dogs love and caring for his/her person
Alex is gone, 8 weeks or so, but not the memories and love given. He is missed by all.
Real Dogs are not pets or just an animal they are more.

Yes, we "pet" owners are sensitive and short tempered as to our companion as they are more than just a dog or cat.

Off to Augusta, GA in a bit. Wife to retina specialist for her eye ball injection and monitoring. Hope all the golf fans have dispersed. Plan a visit to HD as we don't have one here or near. pick up some MDF as HD not here either.

Catchup later in the day if I survive the drive. Boring straight road, 2 hrs. one way. P-car stays home, it to would be bored on such a road and can not haul MDF sheets.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all,

My wife got her 2nd shot yesterday. I go at 2pm today. She has a head ache, phew thats is all , so that is good.

No golf for me today, the pro's are using our bear course for the CHUB qualifier. Bobcat course opens at 1pm. I plan to putter in the shop today, finish a 2nd tray and then start another project.

Oh forgot I installed the new filter. I will post a pic.

As you can see by the timing of this post I finally got some sleep!

My dawg is wedged between my leg and the side of the chair. I love animals. Let's keep our heads.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Took me 1.5 hrs to go 11 miles of 25 to work. They closed an exit off but didn't work on it yet.

Seriously??


----------



## pottz

> Morning all, second cup of coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daughter and Alex, you get the idea of a big dog and companionship
> 
> Dogs. They give more than they get. The dogs I have had the joy to be with were better than a lot of the humans I have known. Feeling down a bit one evening I was standing on my patio…Alex the Chessie (100 LBS) came and stood next to me, leaning against my leg. I reached down and patted his shoulder, he looked up eye to eye and the concern and love passed to me. He cared, it showed, things were better. He stood leaning against me as long as I stood there.
> 
> This is just one example of a dogs love and caring for his/her person
> Alex is gone, 8 weeks or so, but not the memories and love given. He is missed by all.
> Real Dogs are not pets or just an animal they are more.
> 
> Yes, we "pet" owners are sensitive and short tempered as to our companion as they are more than just a dog or cat.
> 
> Off to Augusta, GA in a bit. Wife to retina specialist for her eye ball injection and monitoring. Hope all the golf fans have dispersed. Plan a visit to HD as we don t have one here or near. pick up some MDF as HD not here either.
> 
> Catchup later in the day if I survive the drive. Boring straight road, 2 hrs. one way. P-car stays home, it to would be bored on such a road and can not haul MDF sheets.
> 
> - 987Ron


well said ron,thank you.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Yes, I love dogs and most animals. 
This was my frisbee champion dog. Could jump higher than any other dog on the planet.









But this was my buddy. He would go everywhere with me, wouldn't leave my side.



















Went through 2 blood transfusions trying to save his life, so I know what it's about.
That said, it doesn't make me overly sensitive to a joke.

Sorry to all that were offended.
Good Day!


----------



## pottz

it's all good leeroy,thank you.


----------



## corelz125

Isn't it great when you could of parked the car and walked faster than if you drove. Nothing like starting your day off being late.


----------



## BurlyBob

Really have to agree with Ron about our dogs. We had to put down my daughter's dog earlier this year. She was a yellow lab that came out of my female. A really great dog, almost as good as her Mom. The dog lived with that last 2 years of her life as she was blind from diabetes and had a hard time with the stairs at Daughter's house. Daughter helped me bury Duc and we were both crying like babies. We've decided that it'll be quite some time before we get another dog. Just want to go through the heartache of losing them.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Isn t it great when you could of parked the car and walked faster than if you drove. Nothing like starting your day off being late.
> 
> - corelz125


Exactly


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> it s all good leeroy,thank you.
> 
> - pottz


*+1 * same from me-

*RC- * I found your 2020 Anzac postings very interesting. Looking forward to seeing a similar tribute this year…



> Took me 1.5 hrs to go 11 miles of 25 to work. They closed an exit off but didn t work on it yet.
> 
> Seriously??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Interesting subject/topic- It hasn't happened to me lately- I won't post my language that I use to express my felling's, in a traffic delay- I must say I am very remindful to not to use the Lords name in vain.

Also, besides my usual emergency kit- I keep that empty bottle/container in storage.

I wonder how many of the guys here travel with an emergency kit in their vehicle?

and remember to give thanks when you get through the delay…


----------



## Peteybadboy

LeeRoy +2 from me.

Did you guys see a forum topic from a college student writing a paper on CNC machines. He is asking two questions. I bet this group would be interesting input for his paper.

Paraphrase 1 what is a cnc primarily used for? 2 why do some woodworkers consider a cnc not woodworking?

BurleyBob- we lost our dog this April, still sad about it, my wife is smart, she found us a dog (hard to do during a pandemic) - she was right. We love the new guy. he is back sitting between my side and the arm rest of my chair.

DW I keep a case of water in my truck and wife's car, but no medical stuff.


----------



## bandit571

Since the shop has zero lumber…..means I needed to make a Lumber Run…
.









Just 9 boards…Ash. four at 1×6 x 6', and five at 1×6 x 4'...$20…...grain details?









Some looked like this, and some…









Looked like this….Just over 20 Bft?

I think I can find some sort of use for these….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Since the shop has zero lumber…..means I needed to make a Lumber Run…
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just 9 boards…Ash. four at 1×6 x 6 , and five at 1×6 x 4 …$20…...grain details?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some looked like this, and some…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked like this….Just over 20 Bft?
> 
> I think I can find some sort of use for these….
> 
> - bandit571


+1 Looking forward to seeing what you are going to make…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I like your Maloof forum topic- Someone brought up Krenov- I remember that he used wooden dowels in many of his assembled projects. I fact checked it and it seems to be true- I bring up the subject of using wooden dowels- I like them and I have a Dowel Max… +1. Others use the Festool domino which is similar IMO- excellent joints.

Thinking about it, and with the other guys making some very containers- I'll add this to my projects list…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> Since the shop has zero lumber…..means I needed to make a Lumber Run…*
> 
> - bandit571












*Running out of something is a very good topic to share-

Currently, the long neck bottle of Coors light- are vanishing- shelves are empty. *


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *
> Since the shop has zero lumber…..means I needed to make a Lumber Run…*
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Running out of something is a very good topic to share-
> 
> Currently, the long neck bottle of Coors light- are vanishing- shelves are empty. *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Time to hoard both lumber and beer.


----------



## 987Ron

> Yes, I love dogs and most animals.
> 
> But this was my buddy. He would go everywhere with me, wouldn t leave my side.
> 
> !Went through 2 blood transfusions trying to save his life, so I know what it s about.
> That said, it doesn t make me overly sensitive to a joke.
> 
> Sorry to all that were offended.
> Good Day!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Was gone all day so late in response…...No offense here. My sorrow for my Alek is still pretty strong. So I may have been to strong. Again no condemnation or offense. We still have an old Brown Lab, and waiting for the next do to adopt us. They are on loan to us.

Ron


----------



## 987Ron

Just back from a boring drive. Ever read the highway signs literally? For instance:

"Emergency Parking Only'* Then why are all the cars driving on the road?

*'Trucks Use Two Right Lanes"* Does a truck really need two lanes, why not one lane or the other.

*"Speed Checked by Detection Devices"* How else would they check speed Sheriff Brown guess?

*"Speed Reduction Ahead"* Never saw a sign that said Speed increase ahead.

And the most prolific sign on all roads, * "Bridge May Ice Before Road"*

Better than falling asleep and crashing the car.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just back from a boring drive. Ever read the highway signs literally? For instance:
> 
> "Emergency Parking Only * Then why are all the cars driving on the road?
> 
> 
> Trucks Use Two Right Lanes"
> *
> Does a truck really need two lanes, why not one lane or the other.
> 
> *"Speed Checked by Detection Devices"* How else would they check speed Sheriff Brown guess?
> 
> *"Speed Reduction Ahead"* Never saw a sign that said Speed increase ahead.
> 
> And the most prolific sign on all roads, * "Bridge May Ice Before Road"*
> 
> Better than falling asleep and crashing the car.
> 
> - 987Ron


*I miss the Burma Shave signs…*









*
You have to go way back younger woodworkers…*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, signs

"slow children at play" that one always got me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> "slow children at play" that one always got me.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Too me it meant to keep an eye on pedestrians only because if you hit one or a bicycle person… It will make for a bad day…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Block me…. *PLEASE*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


That would be sad, for you are probably the only one here who gives insight to our "drivel" and after reading your commentaries- I think maybe we are not crazy as we thought…

Aren't you going to be here for ANZAC day?


----------



## pottz

ive tried to block the duck for years but he has something set up to prevent it,how else could he survive saying what he does this long?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> "slow children at play" that one always got me.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Too me it meant to keep an eye on pedestrians only because if you hit one or a bicycle person… It will make for a bad day…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


A cousin and a friend were killed on bicycles ;-(( Another friend hit a kid skateboarding in dark clothes in the middle of the road on a dark rainy night


> ?


???


----------



## robscastle

I take it you have all seen Mudflaps dog?










Now there is one dedicated owner










May they both rest in Peace

and make it into the *In Memoriam* would be nice a nice gesture too


----------



## 987Ron

Long day. 
No need for a tuck in or a bed time story.
The sandman has already been here
Nite all.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Long day.
> No need for a tuck in or a bed time story.
> The sandman has already been here
> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


Night pal. I agree very long day at work.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Long day.
> No need for a tuck in or a bed time story.
> The sandman has already been here
> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Night pal. I agree very long day at work.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Guys do you both want to Zoom with me…

Tonight's bedtime story is Paul Bunyan- in memory of those who make our lumber possible…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Guys do you both want to Zoom with me…
> 
> Tonight s bedtime story is Paul Bunyan- in memory of those who make our lumber possible…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Appreciate the offer but I am cooking tonight on the grill… Then a nice supper and then, well never mind just more activities shall we say?

LOL


----------



## pottz

> Guys do you both want to Zoom with me…
> 
> Tonight s bedtime story is Paul Bunyan- in memory of those who make our lumber possible…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Appreciate the offer but I am cooking tonight on the grill… Then a nice supper and then, well never mind just more activities shall we say?
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


what could possibly be more fun than dw's bedtime stories ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> what could possibly be more fun than dw s bedtime stories ?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Guys do you both want to Zoom with me…
> 
> Tonight s bedtime story is Paul Bunyan- in memory of those who make our lumber possible…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> what could possibly be more fun than dw s bedtime stories ?
> 
> - pottz


*Thank you Pottz- they are always "G" they are free and don't forget the tuck in with a pillow fluff.

Pottz this one is for you- an added service at Knotts Berry farm CA…*









*
Or if you would like…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> what could possibly be more fun than dw s bedtime stories ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*+1* You are one blessed man-
*
Я дуже рада за вас … *

... but for me my bedtime story is reading the "manual"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Long day.
> No need for a tuck in or a bed time story.
> The sandman has already been here
> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


Night, night, sleep tight


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Long day.
> No need for a tuck in or a bed time story.
> The sandman has already been here
> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Night pal. I agree very long day at work.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Guys do you both want to Zoom with me…
> 
> Tonight s bedtime story is Paul Bunyan- in memory of those who make our lumber possible…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Zoom to where?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Long day.
> No need for a tuck in or a bed time story.
> The sandman has already been here
> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Night pal. I agree very long day at work.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Guys do you both want to Zoom with me…
> 
> Tonight s bedtime story is Paul Bunyan- in memory of those who make our lumber possible…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> *
> Zoom to where?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Top Max- "bed time stories are booked for the night" we have the Beagle, Paul Bunyan, and the Laguna laser going on right now… Sorry my friend check back on Tuesday for the link.

Would you be interested in being a volunteer "reader"? You would be quite interesting…

Let me know, but even on the Zoom readings it must be "G"...

PS I think that the Knotts Berry farm Beagle put Pottz to sleep…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The chity posted information about community development and code enforcement keeping the chity safe.

My response: Their desktop analyses may not be consistent with tradespersons from the field. My insurance company and attorney advised me to notify the owner and city of my concerns about fire, propane, and structural code issues. The notification changes any event from an Act of God to negligence for the benefit of survivors and heirs.

Response from Washington State Earthquake /Volcano Program Coordinator. "I reached out to our State Hazard Mitigation Officer about this, and unfortunately, there isn't an avenue that the State can use to help out with this situation. "The enforcement of these codes is something that needs to happen at the city level, so the only advice I could provide for that is continuing to raise awareness about the issue, possibly among those whom it may impact, such as the first responders and CERT volunteers to whom this would be a hazard - getting more community voices behind an issue that could impact them is always a good option for helping to bring about safety-related changes. I wish we could provide more than that."

They are the only people who have ever been a threat to our lives, home, and neighborhood. The only enemies I have in the world. If I disappear, they are the perpetrators.

Just doing my civic duty of public awareness.


----------



## corelz125

It never crossed my mind to bring the cat tubing before who knew they like it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa I am amazed at your efforts. I kind of agree that the way to get the changes you are driving is from the people.

Day after 2nd shot all I feel so far is I got punched in the arm a few times.

What will I do w my time today?

Have a great day guys


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wynn Environmental filter. They have a pretty cool configurator to help figure out what filter you can get for your dust collector. Mr. Wynn got back to my email question in a day (impressed). Installation instructions where not good. But in the end it is a simple install. Why don't they have a video on their web site showing an installation? It does improve suction. You clean it by blowing compressed air into the filter.


----------



## 987Ron

morning all coffee time, a breakfast and off to the shop.

Poly on my laser cart. Then start on the drawers.

One of these days get to the laser itself…..waiting for parts.


----------



## pottz

> Long day.
> No need for a tuck in or a bed time story.
> The sandman has already been here
> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Night pal. I agree very long day at work.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Guys do you both want to Zoom with me…
> 
> Tonight s bedtime story is Paul Bunyan- in memory of those who make our lumber possible…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> *
> Zoom to where?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Top Max- "bed time stories are booked for the night" we have the Beagle, Paul Bunyan, and the Laguna laser going on right now… Sorry my friend check back on Tuesday for the link.
> 
> Would you be interested in being a volunteer "reader"? You would be quite interesting…
> 
> Let me know, but even on the Zoom readings it must be "G"...
> 
> PS I think that the Knotts Berry farm Beagle put Pottz to sleep…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


i think topa's stories would give too many nightmares dw !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Nah, I can tell you some stories that make Topo a warnings of impending doom seem like a fairy tale.

ROFL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My sockets are racist. All separated from each other. Refuse to mingle.


----------



## 987Ron

> My sockets are racist. All separated from each other. Refuse to mingle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I see various drives 3/8, 1/2 ok. I think I see metric and imperial but where are the Whitworth? Inclusion even in sockets.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Metric is blue, imperial is red, green is torx bits, yellow is triple spline and grey is specialty sockets.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Had to buy complete set of triple spline to deal with late model European vehicles.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Just dropped in to say hi.

Hi, All.

No way I can read all 700 new posts. I read some, you guys are funny!

Sad day yesterday, took down a large oak tree, poor thing. I always feel bad when I cut down a tree. It was sickly though, and will provide a fair amount of firewood, so theres a sort of comfort.

Now I go again. For how long, dunno.

Cheers. Bro´s.


----------



## corelz125

Is the next task painting the sockets to match the case?


----------



## 987Ron

> Had to buy complete set of triple spline to deal with late model European vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*
THE WHITWORTHS WHAT ABOUT THE WHITWORTHS?? THEY NEED A HOME TOO!*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Is the next task painting the sockets to match the case?
> 
> - corelz125


No, they are organized enough. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Brian- great to hear from you.*



> Top Max- "bed time stories are booked for the night" we have the Beagle, Paul Bunyan, and the Laguna laser going on right now… Sorry my friend check back on Tuesday for the link.
> 
> Would you be interested in being a volunteer "reader"? You would be quite interesting…
> 
> Let me know, but even on the Zoom readings it must be "G"...
> 
> PS I think that the Knotts Berry farm Beagle put Pottz to sleep…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *i think topa s stories would give too many nightmares dw !*
> 
> - pottz


*+1*

The laser was shipped today. I'll probably get it Thurs or Friday- I can track it this evening. Finished with the electrical. Started venting through the block wall- I forgot what construction work is like…










I bought the last 18 pack of Coors light long neck bottles- should taste good after I finish up…


----------



## Peteybadboy

That was a drive by Brian…nice


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa I am amazed at your efforts. I kind of agree that the way to get the changes you are driving is from the people.
> 
> Day after 2nd shot all I feel so far is I got punched in the arm a few times.
> 
> What will I do w my time today?
> 
> Have a great day guys
> 
> - Peteybadboy


When you have a wicked witch for a mayor holding spell over the council and staff making policy decisions that threaten people's lives and homes, it is difficult to accept those policies.

I just received a response from a forensic engineering company saying they cannot do anything. I'm curious as to what they really think. I suspect it is one of two. Either I'm not credible and totally implausible or the chitty is so stupid they are beyond help. When I contacted the propane education and research council for educational materials give the chitty, they just said most cities enforce the code. They did not offer any ideas about dealing with chitties.

She brings Myopic Financial Focus Policy from her former employer, Boeing. After killing 346 ignoring safety standards, lying to regulators, and having numerous other deficiencies exposed on the 787 and tanker airplanes, Boeing finally voluntarily grounded the 737 MAX last week for a new electronic issue. Being visual learners, they had to learn the hard way. Too bad the mayor has to learn the hard way, she will have 85,000 exposed during the earthquake instead of a couple hundred on an airliner. When I was in business, my customer's best interests were the primary focus. I didn't worry about finances, it took care of itself. I didn't even have a published phone number for people to find me for nearly 20 years. After the 2008 Second Depression I published it. The Myopic Financial Focus Policy followers have to have an aggressive sales force ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Nah, they will make the world safer if taken seriously. Too bad most are fight or flight, no preparations ;-(
> 
> Long day.
> No need for a tuck in or a bed time story.
> The sandman has already been here
> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Night pal. I agree very long day at work.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Guys do you both want to Zoom with me…
> 
> Tonight s bedtime story is Paul Bunyan- in memory of those who make our lumber possible…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> *
> Zoom to where?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Top Max- "bed time stories are booked for the night" we have the Beagle, Paul Bunyan, and the Laguna laser going on right now… Sorry my friend check back on Tuesday for the link.
> 
> Would you be interested in being a volunteer "reader"? You would be quite interesting…
> 
> Let me know, but even on the Zoom readings it must be "G"...
> 
> PS I think that the Knotts Berry farm Beagle put Pottz to sleep…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> i think topa s stories would give too many nightmares dw !
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Nah, I can tell you some stories that make Topo a warnings of impending doom seem like a fairy tale.
> 
> ROFL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


No doubt about that! This situation may not happen in my lifetime, but the chitty is setting booby traps for someone. I only dodged bullets once and it was accidental.


----------



## 987Ron

*LBD*










It*'s early morning April the 14 th in Australia

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LBD!!! DO NOT TRY TO BLOW ALL THE CANDLES OUT ON ONE BREATH! YOU ARE GETTING TO OLD!!! HAVE A GREAT BIRTHDAY

RON*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Brian- great to hear from you.*
> 
> Top Max- "bed time stories are booked for the night" we have the Beagle, Paul Bunyan, and the Laguna laser going on right now… Sorry my friend check back on Tuesday for the link.
> 
> Would you be interested in being a volunteer "reader"? You would be quite interesting…
> 
> Let me know, but even on the Zoom readings it must be "G"...
> 
> PS I think that the Knotts Berry farm Beagle put Pottz to sleep…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *i think topa s stories would give too many nightmares dw !*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *+1*
> 
> The laser was shipped today. I ll probably get it Thurs or Friday- I can track it this evening. Finished with the electrical. Started venting through the block wall- I forgot what construction work is like…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the last 18 pack of Coors light long neck bottles- should taste good after I finish up…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Be careful with the laser. I worked on a laser project that was supposed to be able to shoot down airplanes over Moscow during the Cold War.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It* s early morning April the 14 th in Australia
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LBD!!! DO NOT TRY TO BLOW ALL THE CANDLES OUT ON ONE BREATH! YOU ARE GETTING TO OLD!!! HAVE A GREAT BIRTHDAY
> 
> RON*
> 
> - 987Ron


I fer got ;-( Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday Lilll Bllaaacccckkkhhk Duuucccckkkkkkkkkkkk, Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Had to buy complete set of triple spline to deal with late model European vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I can't imagine working that organized ;-)) Too may years working out of an overloaded van I guess.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- Duck's Bday would be a good excuse to have a party tonight…

Bring a gift and put in the Birthday Box*









*
Sorry guys but they are supposed to be G rated or this idea could spin out if control…
*


----------



## 987Ron

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> The laser was shipped today. I ll probably get it Thurs or Friday- I can track it this evening. Finished with the electrical. Started venting through the block wall- I forgot what construction work is like…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


The fun begins. Have to figure out your first project pressure pressure. 
Got the new circuit board for my laser today.


----------



## pottz

> *LBD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It* s early morning April the 14 th in Australia
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LBD!!! DO NOT TRY TO BLOW ALL THE CANDLES OUT ON ONE BREATH! YOU ARE GETTING TO OLD!!! HAVE A GREAT BIRTHDAY
> 
> RON*
> 
> - 987Ron


not only that but the alchohol vapor may ignite !


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- Duck s Bday would be a good excuse to have a party tonight…
> 
> Bring a gift and put in the Birthday Box*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Sorry guys but they are supposed to be G rated or this idea could spin out if control…
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


g rated, well that kills that fun!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> -Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *DW*... Why do everyone think you (and me) are dumb? We both think through our arses rather than talk from it!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*IMO to me that was one of the best post… gave me a smile…

Happy Birthday Duck…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Pottz- Duck s Bday would be a good excuse to have a party tonight…
> 
> Bring a gift and put in the Birthday Box*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Sorry guys but they are supposed to be G rated or this idea could spin out if control…
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> g rated, well that kills that fun!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Bud that caveat was for you- I know how you can get in the evening hours… take a few breath and a sip- exhale…
If this doesn't help you with G thoughts… then maybe somebody else here can suggest how to think "G"...










*or maybe….... :>(*


----------



## 987Ron

A big box of Anzac cookies/bisquits for the Birthday Box for the Birthday boy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron +1

I was thinking abbot sending him some Vegemite sandwiches…


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- Duck s Bday would be a good excuse to have a party tonight…
> 
> Bring a gift and put in the Birthday Box*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Sorry guys but they are supposed to be G rated or this idea could spin out if control…
> *
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> g rated, well that kills that fun!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Bud that caveat was for you- I know how you can get in the evening hours… take a few breath and a sip- exhale…
> If this doesn t help you with G thoughts… then maybe somebody else here can suggest how to think "G"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *or maybe….... :>(*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


i guess you lnow me too well dw-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

LBD
Remember to remove the candles from the cake before eating the cake, otherwise you will get heartburn.


----------



## corelz125

A young farm girl answers the door and sees an older neighbor there.
Girl: "My father isn't home, but I know what you want and I can help you.
You want our bull to service your cow.
Well, my father charges one hundred dollars for his best bull."
Neighbor: "That's not I want."
Girl: "We have a young bull who is just starting out.
My father charges fifty dollars for him."
Neighbor: "That's not I want."
Girl: "We have an old bull out in the pasture.
He can still do a job.
My father charges only ten dollars for him."
Neighbor: "That's not what I want.
I came here to see your father about your brother.
Your brother Elmer made my daughter pregnant."
Girl: "Oh. You'll have to see my father about that
because I don't know what he charges for Elmer."


----------



## pottz

> A young farm girl answers the door and sees an older neighbor there.
> Girl: "My father isn't home, but I know what you want and I can help you.
> You want our bull to service your cow.
> Well, my father charges one hundred dollars for his best bull."
> Neighbor: "That's not I want."
> Girl: "We have a young bull who is just starting out.
> My father charges fifty dollars for him."
> Neighbor: "That's not I want."
> Girl: "We have an old bull out in the pasture.
> He can still do a job.
> My father charges only ten dollars for him."
> Neighbor: "That's not what I want.
> I came here to see your father about your brother.
> Your brother Elmer made my daughter pregnant."
> Girl: "Oh. You'll have to see my father about that
> because I don't know what he charges for Elmer."
> 
> - corelz125


(smile) waiting for dw's response ?


----------



## pottz

hey for the ducks bd gift i think we should get too kick him in the arse once for each year?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DW- is still thinking you beat me to the post…


----------



## pottz

> DW- is still thinking you beat me to the post…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats it.well that went easy !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW- is still thinking you beat me to the post…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thats it.well that went easy !
> 
> - pottz


The only thing that made me smile was when I saw Corelz and a farm joke-my thoughts is he able to do "G"... I prayed and read it… I am still praying…

But to an aside- the farmer- growing up I was around farm relatives- we loved them but they didn't have the same type of income- today- their farms are turned into subdivisions, oil… Oh how the tides change…


----------



## pottz

> DW- is still thinking you beat me to the post…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> thats it.well that went easy !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The only thing that made me smile was when I saw Corelz and a farm joke-my thoughts is he able to do "G"... I prayed and read it… I am still praying…
> 
> But to an aside- the farmer- growing up I was around farm relatives- we loved them but they didn t have the same type of income- today- their farms are turned into subdivisions, oil… Oh how the tides change…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


yeah the ol man gave his blood sweat and tears and the kids inherit the land and sell it for more than dad did his whole life and retire to florida-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- +1


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*boys* and *girls*, and let's not omit the *Gunny's Garage* subscribers, thanks for the absence of the whippings, though spanking is permitted.
I didn't realise the trade secret I let out when I alluded to *Ron's* age. I didn't even consider that just the *day of month* could be used against me.
Unfortunately I can't claim it as a lie, otherwise the bloody government will ping me for lying on my birth certificate, albeit handwritten in Hungarian on parchment.


> hey for the ducks bd gift i think we should get too kick him in the arse once for each year?
> - pottz


*pottzy* I get a kick up the arse every day… at least give me two on *the day* to make it memorable.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- our honorary guest has arrived- Don't you have any refreshments for him? I only have the last 18 pack of Coors light…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *LBD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It* s early morning April the 14 th in Australia
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LBD!!! DO NOT TRY TO BLOW ALL THE CANDLES OUT ON ONE BREATH! YOU ARE GETTING TO OLD!!! HAVE A GREAT BIRTHDAY
> 
> RON*
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> not only that but the alchohol vapor may ignite !
> 
> - pottz


Stay below 175 proof you'll be fine, flashpoint is around 80F. The Flashpoint of propane is -156F. I've never seen gasoline ignite with static and its flashpoint is -40F. If self-serve gas isn't blowing anyone up, booze can't hurt you. If still in doubt, go with Coors or Bud ;-)


----------



## corelz125

A cake just for LBD


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz- our honorary guest has arrived- Don t you have any refreshments for him? I only have the last 18 pack of Coors light…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


How about a couple of Texas 5ths of Wadka. It is healthy and good for you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *LBD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It* s early morning April the 14 th in Australia
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY LBD!!! DO NOT TRY TO BLOW ALL THE CANDLES OUT ON ONE BREATH! YOU ARE GETTING TO OLD!!! HAVE A GREAT BIRTHDAY
> 
> RON*
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> not only that but the alchohol vapor may ignite !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Stay below 175 proof you ll be fine, flashpoint is around 80F. The Flashpoint of propane is -156F. I ve never seen gasoline ignite with static and its flashpoint is -40F. If self-serve gas isn t blowing anyone up, booze can t hurt you. If still in doubt, go with Coors or Bud ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*+1 but we don't want to ruin the nightly bedtime reading story-- we need to start the story with the cake and candles - vino and stuff- waiting for Pottz's gift…

Then at the bedtime tuck in.., the charge is asleep or they get a life lesson…*










*And for Corelz a song for your tuck in…

The Farmer in the Dell*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A cake just for LBD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


*
OMG a sideways pic!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- can't you salvage a catalytic converter to give to the Duck- they are a hot commodity…


----------



## corelz125

*
OMG a sideways pic!!!!!!!!!!!*

- Desert_Woodworker
[/QUOTE]

Waka waka waka or maybe quack quack quack


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> OMG a sideways pic!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Waka waka waka or maybe quack quack quack
> 
> - corelz125


*a duck is in the dell, the duck is in the dell- hi ho the merry -o the duck is in the dell

Send my best to the Dire wolf…*


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- our honorary guest has arrived- Don t you have any refreshments for him? I only have the last 18 pack of Coors light…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah i stopped on the way here and picked up a dozen of those cheap cask wines,er juce of some type he likes? ive got real wine for those that care for something pallatable!


----------



## pottz

> A cake just for LBD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *
> OMG a sideways pic!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*PARTIES OVER !!!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A cake just for LBD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *
> OMG a sideways pic!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *PARTIES OVER !!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


+1 Hey he got a Festool hat, bag cask wine, a tuck-in song and a sideways B-Day cake…

I would be glad to get the same- don't forget Ron and Pottz have B-Days coming…. anybody else want to join the Gunny Garage B-Day club?


----------



## pottz

i stopped celebrataing getting closer too death years ago ;-/


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i stopped celebrataing getting closer too death years ago ;-/
> 
> - pottz


Trust me I have something for you soon. Announcement coming soon.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Wake up chat for Ron-* please post your B-day again. Also, a shout to you for the encouragement posting on the "laser" stuff. I was on the fence- for a few years- but finally pulled the trigger… As for my first project- I will be delighted to be able to run the first Laguna "demo" cut. Unlike the CNC the laser will need to be finely adjusted with the mirrors.

Note: to others- these are not "plug and play" machines, but the memories learning the software and machine- priceless… spend it now before the nursing home…

Keep it G and keep an open mind-


----------



## pottz

this ones from sedona duckie!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> this ones from sedona duckie!
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny- can t you salvage a catalytic converter to give to the Duck- they are a hot commodity…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Nah the prison time is more risk than I am willing to take on.

LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i stopped celebrataing getting closer too death years ago ;-/
> 
> - pottz


I celebrate making it this far ;-)) The summer I graduated from HS I was nearly gored by a bull, was about .05 of a second from being t boned by an idiot running a stop sign at an intersection with a cornfield, and there was another I can't remember right now. The guy I milked for came in the barn one evening when they were filling silage in his bunker silo on the banks of Indian Creek. He asked if I knew how to drive a Cat. I said no, but I could probably figure it out, why? He said it had slide off the side of the silage towards Indian Creek and wondered if I could drive it back on top. I told him that probably wasn't a good place to learn to drive it. I told him his 4020 John Deere should be able to pull it back on top. About half an hour later, saw it packing silage.

All the water ran out the end of the barn and made a cow manure lake. Charlie decided we would haul that to a field half a mile south and a half-mile east past 2 houses. He loaded it into the 1 ½ ton trucks with grain racks for sides and tailgate. He put a couple of bales of straw in front of the tailgates to hold the liquid. We lost about half on the route to the field. Just before noon, I was hauling a load and Eichelberger must have just come in from the field for lunch. He flagged me down and told me to tell Charlie he couldn't make that stinky mess on the road past his house. I told him I already told Charlie a couple of times it was a stinking mess all the way to the field. He probably needed to go tell him himself. That was the last load, so Eichelberger must have done it ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gunny- can t you salvage a catalytic converter to give to the Duck- they are a hot commodity…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Nah the prison time is more risk than I am willing to take on.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


You can do it here. No prison time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> You can do it here. No prison time.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


LOL, it is Federal offense, while local may not care I promise the feds will be interested….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Guys I am trying to think about what to send to Ron and Pottz it is coming up…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You can do it here. No prison time.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> LOL, it is Federal offense, while local may not care I promise the feds will be interested….
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


WA is a sanctuary against all federal law. My nephew is a sheriff. He checked the code issues a little and said I need an FBI fraud investigation. They will not do it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> A cake just for LBD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> *
> OMG a sideways pic!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> *PARTIES OVER !!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


*PHILISTINES!*... Yep… *the party's over !!!!!* (note the deliberate *sarcastic* lower case)... cannibalism I can tolerate… but I refuse to let it slip out on the side… I hereby retract my attempt at the previous *thanks*...

Looks like even dogs loose grey matter,



> this ones from sedona duckie!
> 
> - pottz


looking at sideways pictures. No more expensive bowl turning timber for you *pottzy*... save your shekels for *doggy therapy*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

LBD Have you ever been to the northern hemisphere?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

pottzy Is this you and your beagle?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> LBD Have you ever been to the northern hemisphere?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Once I said I have… but no sooner I shut my mouth, the missus gave me a moon slap


----------



## Peteybadboy

Happy Birthday Duck!


----------



## corelz125

Funny cartoon Bob. Didn't disappoint with the response duck. When they were building citi field the guys would park in an open lot. While they were working they would go in the lot and steal the catalytic converters off the cars.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Hope Ducky had a great birthday. Would miss him and his projects if he didn't show occasionally.

2nd cup of coffee then shop time for a bit. Today is take it easy day. read, compute time. lumber run. Wife made some pecan pralines yesterday, trying to limit my intake. must find distraction.

DW I had nothing to do with your wise or unwise laser decision. Your mind had decided, when you heard you might not be alone, it clicked the go button. Installed the new circuit board, grounding kit, and air assist last night. Now ot move on with it. Still on the cabinet to mount it on and the enclosure.

latter.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..waiting on paint to dry…









Need to cut a new deck for it, too….









Not much else going on, today…..I do have Laundry Detail, today…..so…..


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


hey thats my motto !


----------



## pottz

> pottzy Is this you and your beagle?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


in socal that wouldn't even draw attention -lol.


----------



## 987Ron

> - TopamaxSurvivor


Many many years ago I had a right hand drive Austin Healey Sprite. (small two seated car) Went for a drive, took the dog with me, he sat in the left seat head up enjoying the drive. Okla. Highway Patrol going the opposite way passed, did a quick u-turn, turned on the blue lights and pulled me over. As he came up to the car he started laughing and said "Sorry, nice dog, this will make my Sgt.'s day".


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Many many years ago I had a right hand drive Austin Healey Sprite. (small two seated car) Went for a drive, took the dog with me, he sat in the left seat head up enjoying the drive. Okla. Highway Patrol going the opposite way passed, did a quick u-turn, turned on the blue lights and pulled me over. As he came up to the car he started laughing and said "Sorry, nice dog, this will make my Sgt. s day".
> 
> - 987Ron


thats funny ron.


----------



## bandit571

Lunch today…Roast Beef, Provolone Cheese on NYC Rye, no mayo….Your choice of beverage..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Lunch today…Roast Beef, Provolone Cheese on NYC Rye, no mayo….Your choice of beverage..
> 
> - bandit571


Been a long morning. Bailey's????


----------



## 987Ron

*WARNING ON ADDITON OF NEW TOOLS AND MACHINES*

Purchased a Laser Engraver/cutter. Cost not to bad.

Then I decided to build a cart to sit it on. Casters, wood, drawer slides, drawer handles, wood purchase.

Decided an enclosure would be great. More wood, hinges, handles, aquarium air pump, LED lighting strips, vent fan and ducting, air inlet, electrical power panel, switches, laser proof plastic for windows, et.

Upgrades for Laser, air assist tubing and nozzle, height adjustable feet, software, and other things

Spent 3 times or more on the 'necessary items" than on the laser.

DW had to modify a wall of his house….

One of these days we may actually use the Lasers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *WARNING ON ADDITON OF NEW TOOLS AND MACHINES*
> 
> Purchased a Laser Engraver/cutter.
> Spent 3 times or more on the necessary items" than on the laser.
> 
> DW had to modify a wall of his house….
> 
> One of these days we may actually use the Lasers.
> 
> - 987Ron


Good news- Delivery scheduled for Thurs…

Extra costs-

$200 for optional stand

75 hammer drill, duct work and misc. supplies

50 electrical supplies

Many, many hours learning the machine and software video. Fortunately my experience with the CNC and Aspire helps. Again to others these are not plug and play tools- with the help of the training videos it is a fun and doable hobby, skill or madness…

Ron when is your B-Day?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Eastcoast guys I am still on breakfast- headed out to look for some longneck bottles of Coors light there has been a shortage lately.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron and other interested in laser cutting- I found this trick useful…


----------



## bandit571

Cardio for today..stage one..









Stage 2..









Stage 3..









Stage four was hauling and spreading out 10 bags of pea gravel into the floor of the shed…move the rest of the "shed stuff" into the shed….then spread 20 pounds of grass seed around in the backyard….

Gatorade ZERO in effect!....

I am DONE for today…except for the Laundry Detail stuff…


----------



## 987Ron

> *WARNING ON ADDITON OF NEW TOOLS AND MACHINES*
> 
> Purchased a Laser Engraver/cutter.
> Spent 3 times or more on the necessary items" than on the laser.
> 
> DW had to modify a wall of his house….
> 
> One of these days we may actually use the Lasers.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Extra costs-
> 
> $200 for optional stand
> 
> 75 hammer drill, duct work and misc. supplies
> 
> 50 electrical supplies
> 
> Many, many hours learning the machine and software video. Fortunately my experience with the CNC and Aspire helps. Again to others these are not plug and play tools- with the help of the training videos it is a fun and doable hobby, skill or madness…
> 
> Ron when is your B-Day?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Birthday, I was told it was a Saturday in April at my Great Grandmothers house in her bedroom. I do not remember it to well myself. 23rd Gifts not accepted I have to much junk now.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron and other interested in laser cutting- I found this trick useful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Gosh something else to buy, ordered it today. Thanks.


----------



## pottz

> Eastcoast guys I am still on breakfast- headed out to look for some longneck bottles of Coors light there has been a shortage lately.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ask gunny i think machanic's found out it's great too degrease parts with ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Had to leave work early today. My Mother called to inform me my Father had fallen, hit his head and died on the spot. It was quick as he had wished to go, not fade away.

Tough day..


----------



## 987Ron

Prayers and condolences to you and the family.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

RIP we are here for you…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny,

Sorry for your loss. We are here as you where for me.


----------



## bandit571

Condolences, Gunny….


----------



## pottz

wow i dont know what to say my friend,a loss that cant be measured.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Thanks guys, gotta look over my stash and get on making an Urn.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *WARNING ON ADDITON OF NEW TOOLS AND MACHINES*
> 
> Purchased a Laser Engraver/cutter. Cost not to bad.
> 
> Then I decided to build a cart to sit it on. Casters, wood, drawer slides, drawer handles, wood purchase.
> 
> Decided an enclosure would be great. More wood, hinges, handles, aquarium air pump, LED lighting strips, vent fan and ducting, air inlet, electrical power panel, switches, laser proof plastic for windows, et.
> 
> Upgrades for Laser, air assist tubing and nozzle, height adjustable feet, software, and other things
> 
> Spent 3 times or more on the necessary items" than on the laser.
> 
> DW had to modify a wall of his house….
> 
> One of these days we may actually use the Lasers.
> 
> - 987Ron


Makes me feel a tad better for the small fortune I paid for mine about 12 years ago… but then again I had the best of intentions of setting my daughter up in business (who lost interest 1 week after I took delivery… she has never used it once), however, it was all inclusive and plug and play… even had a rotary attachment.

FAIW *987* (and *DW*), filtration is paramount… unless you stick to paper…, cutting/engraving timber has toxicity concerns without *excelent extraction*... unfortunately *good extraction* is *not good enough*. I used to be a 6' tall adonis… now I'm a 4' 15.5" duck… and I have *excelent* filtration (as well as extraction).


----------



## pottz

> Thanks guys, gotta look over my stash and get on making an Urn.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


my heart goes out too you gunny,the worst project i ever had to do.if you need or want some special wood let me know,if i have it it's yours for the asking my friend.peace to your family.


----------



## RichT

> Had to leave work early today. My Mother called to inform me my Father had fallen, hit his head and died on the spot. It was quick as he had wished to go, not fade away.
> 
> Tough day..
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Sorry to hear that, Gunny. Sad day for sure.


----------



## corelz125

Wow that really sucks. Sorry to hear that Gunny.


----------



## BurlyBob

So sorry for your loss Gunny. My condolences.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *WARNING ON ADDITON OF NEW TOOLS AND MACHINES*
> 
> Makes me feel a tad better for the small fortune I paid for mine about 12 years ago… but then again I had the best of intentions of setting my daughter up in business (who lost interest 1 week after I took delivery… she has never used it once), however, it was all inclusive and plug and play… even had a rotary attachment.
> *
> FAIW *987* (and *DW*), filtration is paramount… *unless you stick to paper…, cutting/engraving timber has toxicity concerns without *excelent extraction*... unfortunately *good extraction* is *not good enough*. I used to be a 6 tall adonis… now I m a 4 15.5" duck… and I have *excelent* filtration (as well as extraction).
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Excellent filtration is a must… I am following the manufactures equipment and venting outside. As for stunted growth- I'll leave that one alone. Does anybody here use a 3-d printer? Just thinking…


----------



## pottz

> *WARNING ON ADDITON OF NEW TOOLS AND MACHINES*
> 
> Makes me feel a tad better for the small fortune I paid for mine about 12 years ago… but then again I had the best of intentions of setting my daughter up in business (who lost interest 1 week after I took delivery… she has never used it once), however, it was all inclusive and plug and play… even had a rotary attachment.
> *
> FAIW *987* (and *DW*), filtration is paramount… *unless you stick to paper…, cutting/engraving timber has toxicity concerns without *excelent extraction*... unfortunately *good extraction* is *not good enough*. I used to be a 6 tall adonis… now I m a 4 15.5" duck… and I have *excelent* filtration (as well as extraction).
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Excellent filtration is a must… I am following the manufactures equipment and venting outside. As for stunted growth- I ll leave that one alone. Does anybody here use a 3-d printer? Just thinking…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


3d talk to you know who,he who has everything-lol.

but hey when (nasa) funds your shop why not?


----------



## pottz

my flag is now at half staff.i know it's not proper or official.it is for someone you care about! oh sorry i never mentioned i have a full flag pole that is lit for night in my front yard.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Not very good at these things *wbbn*, but my thought go out to you.


----------



## pottz

dw with your expertise in these matters of prayer and spirituality id like you, if you will, take the lead in helping our brother through this difficult time in life and showing our support from our little community we have here. i know too well the pain he now has and will deal with in the coming days.peace jocks!


----------



## pottz

> Not very good at these things *wbbn*, but my thought go out to you.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i dont any of us our alex,,,,,,i mean duckie…....damn it! delete!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Ron and other interested in laser cutting- I found this trick useful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Damn, I have some of that sticky ********************, 








but always struggled removing it to the extent that I avoid using it at times… I have a *Trotec* and bloody management didn't run that video by me.
I don't mind sacrificing a few ducks for the removal tape.
Maybe I should do a tad more reading… Unfortunately one has to read to find videos.


> ... As for stunted growth- I'll leave that one alone. Does anybody here use a 3-d printer?...
> - Desert Woodworker


Yep… and they stunt you even more…

Invaluable for dust extraction compatibility adapters.


----------



## pottz

> Ron and other interested in laser cutting- I found this trick useful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Damn, I have some of that sticky ********************,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but always struggled removing it to the extent that I avoid using it at times… I have a *Trotec* and bloody management didn t run that video by me.
> I don t mind sacrificing a few ducks for the removal tape.
> Maybe I should do a tad more reading… Unfortunately one has to read to find videos.
> 
> ... As for stunted growth- I'll leave that one alone. Does anybody here use a 3-d printer?...
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Yep… and they stunt you even more…
> 
> Invaluable for dust extraction compatibility adapters.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


so i guess there is no epa equivalent in the aus.? sounds like a major fund site cleanup at your place? you should probably alert your neighbors?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... I am following the manufactures equipment and venting outside…..
> - Desert_Woodworker


Depends who you believe… I prefer to err on the side of caution even if it costs me shekels. Some suppliers just say vent outside, not considering the pump leakage if located inside or the noise if located outside. When I bought mine I lived in adjoining terrace houses and external noise pumps were a neighbour hazard. Poorly *filtered* air vented outside is harder to pass our health (EPA) scrutiny if the neighbours dobs you in… and all mine were rsoles… at least that's what they kept saying "my neighbour is an rsole!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I as well am feeling sad about when one us guys take a final hit. I appreciated the reply's about my serious fall on Jan. 6th which leads to a discussion that I would like to start- "falling" regardless whether young or old. But especially speaking as a 72 yr. old - I'll start on that Jan 6th day- I took a very bad fall, I caught a lucky break that day and I still have not fully recovered, buy doing OK. I am learning to be aware and make attempts not to fall. To remain mobile is my motto. With that IMO we don't want to fall but the body says otherwise.

Pottz that is admirable on your flag- my heart is at half staff for Gunny and his family…

Back in Detroit we would pay respects at the funeral home. Talk civil amongst the people- Then my uncle would say to the guys lets go to the bar (they were practically next door) a short lime later we would go back and say goodbye and go home with our family…

RIP Gunny's Dad

Gunny should you want- PM me his first name and I'll send it to the Ocala,FL Christians Woman's prayer group, where my Mom and 48 other women pray for the names offered…


----------



## corelz125

Sally was driving home from one of her business trips in Northern Arizona when she saw an elderly woman walking on the side of the road.

As the trip was a long and quiet one, she stopped the car and asked the woman if she would like a ride. With a silent nod of thanks, the woman got into the car.

Resuming the journey, Sally tried in vain to make a bit of small talk with the woman.

The old woman just sat silently, looking intently at everything she saw, studying every little detail, until she noticed a brown bag on the seat next to Sally.

'What in bag?' asked the old woman. Sally looked down at the brown bag and said, 'It's a bottle of wine. I got it for my husband.'

The woman was silent for another moment or two.

Then, speaking with the quiet wisdom of an elder, she said, 'Good trade.'


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck- I'll get back- got to chat with Mom.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sincere condolences Gunny.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Sally was driving home from one of her business trips in Northern Arizona when she saw an elderly woman walking on the side of the road.
> 
> As the trip was a long and quiet one, she stopped the car and asked the woman if she would like a ride. With a silent nod of thanks, the woman got into the car.
> 
> Resuming the journey, Sally tried in vain to make a bit of small talk with the woman.
> 
> The old woman just sat silently, looking intently at everything she saw, studying every little detail, until she noticed a brown bag on the seat next to Sally.
> 
> 'What in bag?' asked the old woman. Sally looked down at the brown bag and said, 'It's a bottle of wine. I got it for my husband.'
> 
> The woman was silent for another moment or two.
> 
> Then, speaking with the quiet wisdom of an elder, she said, 'Good trade.'
> 
> - corelz125


+1 very thought provoking….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sincere condolences Gunny. 


> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Many many years ago I had a right hand drive Austin Healey Sprite. (small two seated car) Went for a drive, took the dog with me, he sat in the left seat head up enjoying the drive. Okla. Highway Patrol going the opposite way passed, did a quick u-turn, turned on the blue lights and pulled me over. As he came up to the car he started laughing and said "Sorry, nice dog, this will make my Sgt. s day".
> 
> - 987Ron


That's a good one ;-)) I need a right-hand wheel car ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sally was driving home from one of her business trips in Northern Arizona when she saw an elderly woman walking on the side of the road.
> 
> As the trip was a long and quiet one, she stopped the car and asked the woman if she would like a ride. With a silent nod of thanks, the woman got into the car.
> 
> Resuming the journey, Sally tried in vain to make a bit of small talk with the woman.
> 
> The old woman just sat silently, looking intently at everything she saw, studying every little detail, until she noticed a brown bag on the seat next to Sally.
> 
> 'What in bag?' asked the old woman. Sally looked down at the brown bag and said, 'It's a bottle of wine. I got it for my husband.'
> 
> The woman was silent for another moment or two.
> 
> Then, speaking with the quiet wisdom of an elder, she said, 'Good trade.'
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> +1 very thought provoking….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Would you trade for a case of long neck Coors Light?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> dw with your expertise in these matters of prayer and spirituality id like you, if you will, take the lead in helping our brother through this difficult time in life and showing our support from our little community we have here. i know too well the pain he now has and will deal with in the coming days.peace jocks!
> 
> - pottz


*Yes I feel that we have come together with our condolences- I believe Guuny would want us to continue as a group- 
Continue the mission…*

*and I'll close with my Top Max good bye.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> *
> 
> Would you trade for a case of long neck Coors Light? *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Top Max- when the propane tanks run out- no more BBQ…


----------



## pottz

sorry guys but im goin out early,im in no mood to joke or have fun when one of our brothers mourn a huge loss.i ask you all take a moment too reflect on life and what you all have too lose.peace my brothers,and goodnight.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> my flag is now at half staff.i know it s not proper or official.it is for someone you care about! oh sorry i never mentioned i have a full flag pole that is lit for night in my front yard.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks, I have one as well for many years. Been busy in shop cutting down a walnut slab my Dad gave me awhile back. Have the dimensions just have to get some time to make final cuts and joinery, no nails or screws.

Mother requested I present the flag at the Memorial Service. That should be a tough one. Retired from USMC in 2001, that was when I did my last Funeral Detail. Bit rusty.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ron and other interested in laser cutting- I found this trick useful…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Damn, I have some of that sticky ********************,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but always struggled removing it to the extent that I avoid using it at times… I have a *Trotec* and bloody management didn t run that video by me.
> I don t mind sacrificing a few ducks for the removal tape.
> Maybe I should do a tad more reading… Unfortunately one has to read to find videos.
> 
> ... As for stunted growth- I'll leave that one alone. Does anybody here use a 3-d printer?...
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Yep… and they stunt you even more…
> 
> Invaluable for dust extraction compatibility adapters.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Boys and girls - Duck has a Festool type of laser engraver +1

fume extraction is a high priority- then get it set up… and…and should I feel like an alternate then a possibility










For a $1,000 let the neighbor sleep with the windows open…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- Thx for the update…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny- Thx for the update…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No problem, been on the phone most of the day dealing with things for Mother. Working on a date for the Memorial Service. Dad was a Navy Vet, and worked with K-9 Search and Rescue so it appears we will have alot of people.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- a wake call enjoy the laser chat from Wed.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gunny- Thx for the update…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> No problem, been on the phone most of the day dealing with things for Mother. Working on a date for the Memorial Service. Dad was a Navy Vet, and worked with K-9 Search and Rescue so it appears we will have alot of people.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


We are here… please excuse me but didn't you make a project that your Dad liked re; search and rescue?
IMO post it again for it showed the love that a son had for his Father…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Good memory DW.

This was made at his request. Holds chart weights for Search and Rescue work.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I as well am feeling sad about when one us guys take a final hit. I appreciated the reply s about my serious fall on Jan. 6th which leads to a discussion that I would like to start- "falling" regardless whether young or old.
> - Desert Woodworker


I *fell* for my ex wife… I think enough said… any fall after that is *chicken feed*... or maybe *duck dropping*!

No disrespect meant *wbbn*.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I as well am feeling sad about when one us guys take a final hit. I appreciated the reply s about my serious fall on Jan. 6th which leads to a discussion that I would like to start- "falling" regardless whether young or old.
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> I *fell* for my ex wife… I think enough said… any fall after that is *chicken feed*... or maybe *duck dropping*!
> 
> No disrespect meant *wbbn*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


None taken.


----------



## robscastle

1. at the risk of DW reprimanding me about posting old pics here is an other trade one I gave mike AG when y sander got pinched …surprising it still here today …very odd

2. WBBN my commiserations regarding your Dad, mine expired whilst taking shower at a hospital after a hip replacement my sister was there and after 30min the were concerned he was taking a bit long upon checking he was collapsed on the floor and she was reluctant to resus due to the time frame of blood loss to the brain so refused. age 76

After my effort with my truck I was surprised to wake up as well I definitely herd a sound like pumkim getting squashed as I head butted the concrete roadway but for what ever reason made a full recovery. age 70
I wont elaborate about life with 2 x sprained wrists for a week and living on your own brings.

3. I guess shoudl be No 1 but that as the way it rolls, Pottzy glad to hear you illuminate your flag at sunset.

If I had one I would blow a whistle upon raising and lowering and demand people stood fast for all of 30 sec of their life, or walk on the other footpath next time!










No doubt you have seen the picture of the Marine who missed his wife.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny my thoughts are with you. I remember the project for your father.

DW we should keep the mission alive. (what ever that is?)

It is good to hear from you all.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, coffee on the porch, 70 degrees. All very quiet this am, the the army helicopters (2) flew over 1000 ft. alt on so. I think they use the golf course as a reference or way point in flight training. Good stuff.

Breakfast then some shop time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

A new day. Back at work. My sister is with my Mother. Aunt comes up this weekend. Life moves on, albeit little tougher than day before.


----------



## pottz

my wifes grandmother died due to a head injury except here's was a slow gradual passing,it was horrible way to go so at least your dad went quickly with minimal suffering.my next door neighbor fell a few months ago and had to under go surgery for head trauma it's taken a lot of rehab but he's finally able to walk again,he's late 80's.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning all:* Gunny my prayers are with you- Pottz your comment is appreciated, for it brings awareness to "falling".

My laser is arriving on Fri.- most of the prep work is done… but now it is time to learn about the laser software- RDWORKSV8. Thankfully there are many free videos on using it. I learned Aspire from the videos and "experience"






Lunch soon… then I'll head out to try and find some Coors light longneck bottles- I am down to my last one…


----------



## pottz

> *Morning all:* Gunny my prayers are with you- Pottz your comment is appreciated, for it brings awareness to "falling".
> 
> My laser is arriving on Fri.- most of the prep work is done… but now it is time to learn about the laser software- RDWORKSV8. Thankfully there are many free videos on using it. I learned Aspire from the videos and "experience"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch soon… then I ll head out to try and find some Coors light longneck bottles- I am down to my last one…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


that coors i told ya check with gunny mechanic's are cleaning greasy parts with it ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- they use cans I like long neck bottles…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Yeah the long necks make it easier to get the bottle to your lips. Big arm saver


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We should be springing this time of year but we seem to be falling ;-( Me too working in the year yesterday. Left-arm out of wack. I won't be doing much typing for a few days. Have fun in the Garage.


----------



## corelz125

I like my beer in a bottle. I don't take it in the can.


----------



## 987Ron

> I like my beer in a bottle. I don t take it in the can.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 Even Coors taste better in a bottle.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I found some long neck Coors light - come on over- Top max is out he says for a few days- I could use some help getting a bed time story ready for him… It will take a few more Coors to start writing. If he needs a "tuck-in" you'll have step in…

Software software software.. Trying "Inkscape"... and still need time to use and adapt to a new additional software…

Reminder on falling, the Earth is not flat and level- todays reminder watch out when walking on loose stones or gravel…

Dinner menu-

Coors Light long neck

Boars head beef hot dogs- grilled with a premium bun

Baked beans,

And fresh asparagus

Potato and cheese pierogi


----------



## 987Ron

> Dinner menu-
> 
> Coors Light long neck
> 
> Boars head beef hot dogs- grilled with a premium bun
> 
> Baked beans,
> 
> And fresh asparagus
> 
> Potato and cheese pierogi
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


How about some chili and chopped onions to go with those Boar's Head Hotdogs. Chili dogs are the best.
One of my go tos for lunch. Only Vidalia onions of course.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Yeah the long necks make it easier to get the bottle to your lips. Big arm saver
> 
> - Peteybadboy


C'mon *rc* where are you flying the Aussie flag?









You *Yankee* pussies better eat a bucketful of spinach if you ever come to Australia and have the guts to tackle a *Darwin Stubby*,








Hell, that's just only the *stubby*,... it's brother the *longneck* just can't fit into a photo.


----------



## pottz

> Dinner menu-
> 
> Coors Light long neck
> 
> Boars head beef hot dogs- grilled with a premium bun
> 
> Baked beans,
> 
> And fresh asparagus
> 
> Potato and cheese pierogi
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> How about some chili and chopped onions to go with those Boar s Head Hotdogs. Chili dogs are the best.
> One of my go tos for lunch. Only Vidalia onions of course.
> 
> - 987Ron


now you guys are talkin.gonna skip those coors though, promised my self i would never drink horse p







almost as bad as that stuff the duck swills-lol.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Does anyone know what the heck is going on with gray PVC conduit and junction boxes? I was planning on running 3/4" conduit to my shed but the price per 10' stick has almost doubled in the last month. Though still not obscenely expensive, I was far more comfortable paying what it cost a couple months ago. I was looking just two weeks ago and Lowe's was 60% of what Home Depot's prices were, now they're both high. Junction boxes have follow suit. I had everything in my cart ready to go but didn't (and still don't) need it yet, should've pulled the trigger for ~$90 less.


----------



## pottz

> Does anyone know what the heck is going on with gray PVC conduit and junction boxes? I was planning on running 3/4" conduit to my shed but the price per 10 stick has almost doubled in the last month. Though still not obscenely expensive, I was far more comfortable paying what it cost a couple months ago. I was looking just two weeks ago and Lowe s was 60% of what Home Depot s prices were, now they re both high. Junction boxes have follow suit. I had everything in my cart ready to go but didn t (and still don t) need it yet, should ve pulled the trigger for ~$90 less.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


not surprising everything as far as building materials is way up.one reason are shipping costs,container costs are up about 3000 per container,and just about everything we use comes in one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- care to post a pairing wine with tonight's dinner-also my beverage is meant to drunk from the bottle, chilled at 38 degrees F.

Duck- I love the large bottle of brew- it warms too quickly- my Coors light is served at 38 degrees F same as the ballpark. That big jug ceremonial to me. Fresh and cold is my method.

RC- I would never want to reprimand you on a photo- unless it used in a negative way regarding Anzac day… Many may not remember your photo expose last year- looking forward to another memorial.

Gunny do yo you need anything

Ron +1 on the hotdog post

Corelz- I miss the Dire wolf stories

Top Max- bedtime story coming soon…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Does anyone know what the heck is going on with gray PVC conduit and junction boxes? I was planning on running 3/4" conduit to my shed but the price per 10 stick has almost doubled in the last month. Though still not obscenely expensive, I was far more comfortable paying what it cost a couple months ago. I was looking just two weeks ago and Lowe s was 60% of what Home Depot s prices were, now they re both high. Junction boxes have follow suit. I had everything in my cart ready to go but didn t (and still don t) need it yet, should ve pulled the trigger for ~$90 less.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> not surprising everything as far as building materials is way up.one reason are shipping costs,container costs are up about 3000 per container,and just about everything we use comes in one.
> 
> - pottz


Thx for you opinion- cha- Ching…..


----------



## 987Ron

There is Beer and there is Bier. A good chilled Flensburger Pilsner or Franziskaner Hefe-Weisse beats them all.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> There is Beer and there is Bier. A good chilled Flensburger Pilsner or Franziskaner Hefe-Weisse beats them all.
> - 987Ron


Hell, lucky bastards… *LBD's SWMBO* only beats me!


----------



## corelz125

There was a man who couldn't stand his wife's cat. So, one day, he decided to get rid of him by dumping him a long way away from the house.

He put the cat in the car and drove about 20 blocks away, then he left him at the park. But when he got home, the cat was there as if nothing had happened.

The next day he decided to take the cat somewhere further away, about 50 blocks. He put him out of the car and drove home. And again, the cat was there waiting for him. 'This is impossible,' said the man to himself. 'tomorrow I'll make sure he can't come back!'

The next day he puts the cat in the car and he drives around, taking turn after turn - right, left, right, right and so on. Eventually, after about an hour of driving, he finally lets the cat out and drives home.

A few hours later, the phone rings at his house and his wife answers it. It's the husband, and he asks: "Is the cat there?" "Why, yes." says the wife, "he's been here quite a while, where are you?"

"Put that bastard on the phone, I'm lost and I need directions."


----------



## 1thumb

> Does anyone know what the heck is going on with gray PVC conduit and junction boxes? I was planning on running 3/4" conduit to my shed but the price per 10 stick has almost doubled in the last month. Though still not obscenely expensive, I was far more comfortable paying what it cost a couple months ago. I was looking just two weeks ago and Lowe s was 60% of what Home Depot s prices were, now they re both high. Junction boxes have follow suit. I had everything in my cart ready to go but didn t (and still don t) need it yet, should ve pulled the trigger for ~$90 less.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


We are ruled by liars and money printers as was Zimbabwe and the Weimar Republic.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron, Duck and Pottz- Gunny's Garage beer garden

Ron- +1 pilsner's are good… what temp

Duck- should you want, please share your choice even if it is that infamous box wine that Pottz speaks about..

Pottz- You don't like Coors light can you accept Ron's pilsner or share with the Duck from the "box"

and always fresh spring water will be available and other soft drinks- we serve "G" rated


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> joke
> 
> - corelz125


*
-1 *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Does anyone know what the heck is going on with gray PVC conduit and junction boxes? I was planning on running 3/4" conduit to my shed but the price per 10 stick has almost doubled in the last month. Though still not obscenely expensive, I was far more comfortable paying what it cost a couple months ago. I was looking just two weeks ago and Lowe s was 60% of what Home Depot s prices were, now they re both high. Junction boxes have follow suit. I had everything in my cart ready to go but didn t (and still don t) need it yet, should ve pulled the trigger for ~$90 less.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> We are ruled by liars and money printers as was Zimbabwe and the Weimar Republic.
> 
> - 1thumb


*
+1 INFLATION-
*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- bedtime story coming soon…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Hope I can stay awake.


----------



## 987Ron

Old British Sports Car Joke:

The reason the English drink their beer warm is because they all have Lucas Refrigerators.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Hope- 


> Old British Sports Car Joke:
> 
> The reason the English drink their beer warm is because they all have Lucas Refrigerators.
> 
> - 987Ron


*+1*


----------



## corelz125

Yeti anything to do with building supply has sky rocketed. Not just lumber. Last weekend i was in home depot waiting online I saw the price of a 12' 2×6 it was $20.


----------



## 987Ron

Later off to toss and turn for a while and after the bedtime story a good nights sleep.

Yard to mow tomorrow. Yuck.

Nite all, pleasant dreams!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max- bedtime story coming soon…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Hope I can stay awake.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*You may want to go to bed- for when you wake up… Your spending power may be diminishing…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Later off to toss and turn for a while and after the bedtime story a good nights sleep.
> 
> Yard to mow tomorrow. Yuck.
> 
> Nite all, pleasant dreams!
> 
> - 987Ron


May you wake up and give us a breakfast story-my favorite is the Corgi's barking at the golfers…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Yeti anything to do with building supply has sky rocketed. Not just lumber. Last weekend i was in home depot waiting online I saw the price of a 12 2×6 it was $20.
> 
> - corelz125


I observed something similar at HD…. and just as you described . Also, I did not see any of the "Call" discounted boards in a cart…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- care to post a pairing wine with tonight s dinner-also my beverage is meant to drunk from the bottle, chilled at 38 degrees F.
> 
> Duck- I love the large bottle of brew- it warms too quickly- my Coors light is served at 38 degrees F same as the ballpark. That big jug ceremonial to me. Fresh and cold is my method.
> 
> RC- I would never want to reprimand you on a photo- unless it used in a negative way regarding Anzac day… Many may not remember your photo expose last year- looking forward to another memorial.
> 
> Gunny do yo you need anything
> 
> Ron +1 on the hotdog post
> 
> Corelz- I miss the Dire wolf stories
> 
> Top Max- bedtime story coming soon…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh man pairing a wine with chili dogs…......hmmmm ill probably go with a good zin,something a little spicey.


----------



## pottz

> There was a man who couldn't stand his wife's cat. So, one day, he decided to get rid of him by dumping him a long way away from the house.
> 
> He put the cat in the car and drove about 20 blocks away, then he left him at the park. But when he got home, the cat was there as if nothing had happened.
> 
> The next day he decided to take the cat somewhere further away, about 50 blocks. He put him out of the car and drove home. And again, the cat was there waiting for him. 'This is impossible,' said the man to himself. 'tomorrow I'll make sure he can't come back!'
> 
> The next day he puts the cat in the car and he drives around, taking turn after turn - right, left, right, right and so on. Eventually, after about an hour of driving, he finally lets the cat out and drives home.
> 
> A few hours later, the phone rings at his house and his wife answers it. It's the husband, and he asks: "Is the cat there?" "Why, yes." says the wife, "he's been here quite a while, where are you?"
> 
> "Put that bastard on the phone, I'm lost and I need directions."
> 
> - corelz125


good one.


----------



## pottz

> Ron, Duck and Pottz- Gunny s Garage beer garden
> 
> Ron- +1 pilsner s are good… what temp
> 
> Duck- should you want, please share your choice even if it is that infamous box wine that Pottz speaks about..
> 
> Pottz- You don t like Coors light can you accept Ron s pilsner or share with the Duck from the "box"
> 
> and always fresh spring water will be available and other soft drinks- we serve "G" rated
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ill bring my own thanks!


----------



## bandit571

12" Philly Sub, for Supper, tonight….
A little shoptime, today?









Angled tenons….








The "before" picture…









Setting up for the cheek cuts…then old school for the clean up…









10 tenons, for 5 rungs for a Towel Ladder my Daughter wants….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Yeti anything to do with building supply has sky rocketed. Not just lumber. Last weekend i was in home depot waiting online I saw the price of a 12 2×6 it was $20.
> 
> There was a man who couldn't stand his wife's cat….
> - corelz125


Now I know who's the pussy in your houshold (if you find your way home)... $20 bah… I'd have to pay another $200-$300 to buy that exact same piece of wood from HD and that's not even considering the exchange rate and delivery as pick up may be a tad more expensive!... at least with all the bitching it may be reduced by a few shekels in a year or two cause people are too cheap to buy it and will still be laying around… well seasoned.
Wood is getting dearer daily… take up *knitting*... sheep are dear (especially if you throw in a couple of LGBTQ *ewe-turns*), but momentarily you won't get *fleeced* buying *wool*!


> ..... Duck- should you want, please share your choice even if it is that infamous box wine that Pottz speaks about..
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


I *DO NOT* share my cheap vino with anyone… even visiting deity, including the big boy, brings their own when they come house calling.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> joke deleted
> 
> - corelz125
> *
> good one.*
> 
> - pottz


Now I think less of you- any person who has experience with cats knows that putting a cat in a car is totally angst for the cat… laugh as you may. Many of us who have lost personal animals recently- and Gunny who lost his Dad… what type of humor does this add to our grief. Have you ever experienced a large dog going to the vet and they need a special gurney to off load it to the….

*-1*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 12" Philly Sub, for Supper, tonight….
> A little shoptime, today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angled tenons….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "before" picture…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setting up for the cheek cuts…then old school for the clean up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 tenons, for 5 rungs for a Towel Ladder my Daughter wants….
> 
> - bandit571


+1 a real woodworker…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Yeti anything to do with building supply has sky rocketed. Not just lumber. Last weekend i was in home depot waiting online I saw the price of a 12 2×6 it was $20.
> 
> There was a man who couldn't stand his wife's cat….
> - corelz125
> 
> Now I know who s the pussy in your houshold (if you find your way home)... $20 bah… I d have to pay another $200-$300 to buy that exact same piece of wood from HD and that s not even considering the exchange rate and delivery as pick up may be a tad more expensive!... at least with all the bitching it may be reduced by a few shekels in a year or two cause people are too cheap to buy it and will still be laying around… well seasoned.
> Wood is getting dearer daily… take up *knitting*... sheep are dear (especially if you throw in a couple of LGBTQ *ewe-turns*), but momentarily you won t get *fleeced* buying *wool*!
> 
> ..... Duck- should you want, please share your choice even if it is that infamous box wine that Pottz speaks about..
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> I *DO NOT* share my cheap vino with anyone… even visiting deity, including the big boy, brings their own when they come house calling.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*
Final opinion- what type of "homemade jerky" would you pair with our beer selection?

In case others missed it forget lumber go with wool…*










*Yikes why did I buy a laser machine… Thx Duck*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> 12"* Philly Sub*, for Supper, tonight….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angled tenons….
> - bandit571


*Sea-horses* for supper?... That's taking *C* food too far!

Though I hate to read, I appreciate *manual* crafting…

Nevertheless, though costing a few shekels more and it's probably a tad distant from paying for itself. 
Some of the output of my *Leigh FMT*








has saved me a fortune in time… and that's priceless… as for the *mortices*... 








now that's a different angle!

FAIW… Done long before my *Domino* was born.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..22 bft of Ash 1×6s….









9 boards total….$20.00 is what I paid for that stack…

Well, I went back down to the shop..thinking I could just get a couple items set up….wrong answer…wound up milling all five of them ladder rungs….Film in the morning…

Just a tease, for now..









Done with one cutter, and do from both edges….the third bead will appear…









Do the first bead, turn the board around, and do along the other edge….beads are spaced just right, to make the middle bead. 5 treads/rungs are now….done.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got back from visiting with Mother. Her and my sister have been going though Dad's room. They decided to join me in my exploration of the 24×36 shop Dad had. Yeah 3 toolboxes full of stuff, supplies??? as in nut, screws and bolts and such. OMG, I built in some expansion, key word here is some. This will be a massive amount to absorb. Thankfully my Mother is in no hurry to have the shop empty anytime soon.

Tomorrow back to some what normal day. Have to work then get to come home and work in my own shop.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Mother gave me the Chart Weight box I made for Dad. Brought that home this evening and plan to keep in my office.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Final opinion- what type of *"homemade jerky"* would you pair with our beer selection?
> - Desert Woodworker


None anymore… I hear *Philistines* are running around the country unconstrained and are converting *dehydrators* into bloody *bowl* dryers… Where's the National Guards when needed?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny, hang in there man.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, prayers

Prices of wood. Found Pine (high quality as opposed to construction) same price as Poplar at the local Lowe's. ! x 4 and 1×6. Here in S. Georgia Pines Trees are as thick as weeds, local large lumber yard has its own saw mill, very large, sells only to professionals. Sawmills are prevalent everywhere. No shortages, But same high prices as elsewhere. Manipulated? I think so. 
Also at Lowe's noticed drawer slides came without screws, said buy separately.

Story Time:
My old Porsche Cayman S is a 2009 almost 12 years old. Still looks pretty good.
Story: Ran an errand to the grocery store, young lad maybe 10 says "Mom let me go look at the Ferrari!" Mom sternly and loudly says to the boy "No, those kind of cars are only for rich people!' 
They then got into their new Cadillac Escalade and left. The sticker was still in the side window, price $95,250.

DW today is D-Day. Have fun.


----------



## 987Ron

Coffee cup full ….. off to the shop, get a little done till the dew dries off the grass and then I get the joy of home ownership and can mow. Wow! At least it is a riding mower.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny, hang in there man.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks pal. One day at a time.


----------



## 987Ron

DW is out sitting in front of his house waiting for the delivery.

DW Sitting out there will not make it come any sooner.

Gunney, on my mind this morning.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunney, on my mind this morning.
> 
> - 987Ron


Thanks. Memorial Service is 20 April.


----------



## corelz125

Bitter sweet inheriting tools from family. You get a bunch of tools but will rather still have the person around instead of the tools. I feel it's a way of honoring them keep using their tools to make stuff. I got my grandfather's tools. That I use all the time.


----------



## corelz125

Duck you have a festool display in your house. Prices on timbers should be no issue for you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning update-

Gunnny - thoughts and prayers continue for you…

Ron- Delivery time between 12-4 pm So far I am prepared- Practicing with a software Lightburn $80 with free trial- you may want to look into it…

Standing vigil for a dear friend who is going to the Dr.'s I'll know more later


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron- Delivery time between 12-4 pm So far I am prepared- Practicing with a software Lightburn $80 with free trial- you may want to look into it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I am using Lightburn $40 first year with a 30 day free trial. 2nd year renewal $30. Still on the trial but will go with it when the time expires on the free trial. Do not think this is a special offer. 
Still on the cart build. Done except for 3 drawers.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Bitter sweet inheriting tools from family. You get a bunch of tools but will rather still have the person around instead of the tools. I feel it s a way of honoring them keep using their tools to make stuff. I got my grandfather s tools. That I use all the time.
> 
> - corelz125


Grandpa passed away in '00 and grandma divested nothing thinking she'll eventually use XYZ despite the rest of us knowing she wasn't physically or mentally capable of doing so. Fast forward to '19 and her house and golf course have been sold with the longest closing ever allowing her to build a ridiculous house and get moved. Well some things have gone missing, like her golf cart and a crap load of tools from grandpa's shop. I really want the Delta scroll saw as my kids are starting to show interest and aside from hand tools, the scroll saw is one of the safer power tools to start on. The utility golf cart with a dump bed would be useful now too and I'd gladly pay for it but think my uncle may have sold a bunch of stuff out from grandma either for personal gain or because he thinks he's protecting her from herself. At any rate, grandma isn't the only one not too happy about things having disappeared.


----------



## pottz

yeah i know about greed in families when someone dies yeti,it's sad families tear each other apart.when my dad passed his wife knew to not even dare mess with my dads tools.we did have plenty of other issues though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Afternoon update-

Ron- Thx- arrived and in the garage (Staging area) unboxed it looking good so far…more to follow.










Waiting for medical update on my close friend…

I appreciate the estate stories- could share a few but understand what people go through. Good thing to share for other who may have to go through the ordeal…


----------



## pottz

so are we gonna get a "review" of the crate? i have no interest whats inside but im real anxious to here about that box!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz-*










*For others who care about the progress me getting involved with Ron and the Duck's adventure into the laser machines*









*Assembly area-*









*Home placement*

*Stay tuned….
*

Now after dark and when people are asleep… the box goes away…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> so are we gonna get a "review" of the crate? i have no interest whats inside but im real anxious to here about that box!
> 
> - pottz


Exactly, really think it should have had a finish of some kind on it.


----------



## pottz

i dont like the way the band around the middle isn't centered better !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Shame on both of you concerned about a band- look closely at the circled pic and what are you comments? -1 you guys should have noticed the Coors light bottle- without it how do you guys think how I stay hydrated…
*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

We are liquor guys so we tend to ignore beer.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> We are liquor guys so we tend to ignore beer.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## 987Ron

laser has arrived, uncrated, stared at, etc etc Now the fun begins. A new learning experience.

New realms of doing, learning, study sometimes are more interesting than when all is firmly in your ability and understanding.

Fun times ahead.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron if the Ausies Duck can do it… as he would say get off your "arses" we are…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Early bird dinner menu…*

Long neck Coors lite

Guinness stout for Bandit ( 3 bottle limit )

Mac and cheese-










Caesar salad

Wine and liquor over at "?" good question- Pottz what do you have set up?


----------



## 987Ron

Side benefit of having a Laser,, or pretending you have a Laser.
Post these signs on your shop door. Inform all how dangerous the laser beam can be.
Lock the door for their safety.
Now for some quiet leave me alone time.


----------



## 987Ron

Stuffed green peppers for dinner on the porch. Ice tea A chocolate pudding mix for dessert.


----------



## BurlyBob

Got my work done today. It's Miller time!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny this is a first for a Friday night…

Beer, Mac n Cheese, and salad… I would have thought that Pottz would have set the menu…

Volunteers to read to Top Max tonight…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Got my work done today. It s Miller time!
> 
> - BurlyBob


+1 we are a group who loves "beer"


----------



## pottz

> We are liquor guys so we tend to ignore beer.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


at least cheap crap beer-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

> Got my work done today. It s Miller time!
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> +1 we are a group who loves "beer"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1 or Bier!


----------



## pottz

> *Shame on both of you concerned about a band- look closely at the circled pic and what are you comments? -1 you guys should have noticed the Coors light bottle- without it how do you guys think how I stay hydrated…
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey i told ya i just want a review of the box,dont care what came out of it !


----------



## BurlyBob

I agree Beer is a very old dear friend. A much better friend than some folks I've know in the past. To my way of thinking a good beer and a good dog are the two best friends a man can have.


----------



## 987Ron

> at least cheap crap beer-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Good quality German Bier like Flensburger Pilsner is not cheap. Lots of that moonshine around for the liquor guys.


----------



## pottz

> Got my work done today. It s Miller time!
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> +1 we are a group who loves "beer"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


speak for yourself,im wine and whiskey buddy.


----------



## BurlyBob

Here's my sob story for today. I've made 2 trips to Germany. My Mother escaped East Germany in 1948 with her family. She met my Dad in France, he was in the USAF. During our 2 trips back there to meet family and friends I started collecting those porcelain bottle stoppers. They've got really neat labels and graphics on them. I want to use them for drawer pulls on a drawer cabinet for the top of one of my work benches. Their in a coffee can. Where the hell is that coffee can? I want to get started on that project this next week. It's driving me crazy trying to find it. Believe me that's not a very long trip!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Here s my sob story for today. I ve made 2 trips to Germany. My Mother escaped East Germany in 1948 with her family. She met my Dad in France, he was in the USAF. During our 2 trips back there to meet family and friends I started collecting those porcelain bottle stoppers. They ve got really neat labels and graphics on them. I want to use them for drawer pulls on a drawer cabinet for the top of one of my work benches. Their in a coffee can. Where the hell is that coffee can? I want to get started on that project this next week. It s driving me crazy trying to find it. Believe me that s not a very long trip!!
> 
> - BurlyBob


*
+1 Great real life experience story- I appreciate sharing….

More importantly, sharing your "angst" looking for the hidden object….

But we find it!!!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> speak for yourself,im wine and whiskey buddy.*
> 
> - pottz


*Bud, it is Fri. night! You make a statement… but you don't give a rebuttal…

Compared to our "Beer Garden" posts there is nothing from your ???

Have a thought- post it*


----------



## corelz125

DW might wanna hang on to that lumber from the shipping crate. It might be worth almost as much as the laser soon. Which Miller Bob High Life?


----------



## bandit571

Philly Cheese Steak Calazone, OR 5 cheese and Pepperoni Calazone?

Grand Funk RailRoad LIVE for the "stage show" unless..you would prefer Sweet's "Barroom Blitz"..

I suppose I had at try a little shoptime, this evening…..film at 2300 hrs…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW might wanna hang on to that lumber from the shipping crate. It might be worth almost as much as the laser soon. Which Miller Bob High Life?
> 
> - corelz125


+1 I started to think and the same thought crossed my mind… brother this is salvageable wood.. I'll put a free sign it…

Gunny- with all this OSB and 2x;s I'll put a free sign and I'll post later…


----------



## pottz

> Philly Cheese Steak Calazone, OR 5 cheese and Pepperoni Calazone?
> 
> Grand Funk RailRoad LIVE for the "stage show" unless..you would prefer Sweet s "Barroom Blitz"..
> 
> I suppose I had at try a little shoptime, this evening…..film at 2300 hrs…
> 
> - bandit571


sounds good,the food and the music,grand funk my man!!!!


----------



## 987Ron

nite all This old man did a little to much today, so off to the sack. Up early in the morn.


----------



## pottz

> nite all This old man did a little to much today, so off to the sack. Up early in the morn.
> 
> - 987Ron


nite nite ronnie,ill have dw tuck you in.you want a lullabye or storey ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Got my work done today. It s Miller time!
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny- with all this OSB and 2x;s I ll put a free sign and I ll post later…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


OSB can be used, here ya go.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> nite all This old man did a little to much today, so off to the sack. Up early in the morn.
> 
> - 987Ron


Sleep well, got some things to go over then 30 min of practice time for my presentation of the flag to my Mother next Tuesday.


----------



## pottz

> nite all This old man did a little to much today, so off to the sack. Up early in the morn.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Sleep well, got some things to go over then 30 min of practice time for my presentation of the flag to my Mother next Tuesday.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i dont about you but i wouldn't have a dry eye very long.when my buddies widow sent me a pic of him being taken away covered in the flag i lost it…....i or she didn't expect them too do that!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i dont about you but i wouldn t have a dry eye very long.when my buddies widow sent me a pic of him being taken away covered in the flag i lost it…....i or she didn t expect them too do that!
> 
> - pottz


My last duty posting was Funeral and Ceremonies Detail, many funerals under my belt where I presented the flag. Even went to school to learn the in and outs of how it is done. Know a few tricks to keep my composure. That being said nobody else in my family has that experience so as you said probably won't be a dry eye in the house except for mine.

Mother informs me they are expecting 120 people based on responses at church.


----------



## bandit571

Things are getting complicated…









Should have been a simple, through mortise, right?










Not exactly…Tenon goes in here…









Compound angles…gonna be one mortise at a time…









Top of the ladder sides…bottom (feet?) get a bevel cut 









May need a second bevel….should have been a compound bevel cut…oh well.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> nite all This old man did a little to much today, so off to the sack. Up early in the morn.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> nite nite ronnie,ill have dw tuck you in.you want a lullabye or storey ?
> 
> - pottz
> </blockquote
> *
> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh!- he is almost asleep- he leaves his Porsche keys on the dresser Car review in the morning.*


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


hey when your 21 and drinking you are the demon-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *hey when your 21 and drinking you are the demon-lol.*
> 
> - pottz


*Dude- this will be a great topic for tonight…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh!- he is almost asleep- he leaves his Porsche keys on the dresser Car review in the morning.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## pottz

> nite all This old man did a little to much today, so off to the sack. Up early in the morn.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> nite nite ronnie,ill have dw tuck you in.you want a lullabye or storey ?
> 
> - pottz


[/QUOTE]
swing by and pick me up ive got some crazy idea's-lol.oh and bring fresh underwear,your gonna need it!!!!!


----------



## corelz125

Friend I work with was in the honor guard for the army at Arlington. Said at first when he got picked for that unit he didn't give much thought to it. After he started the training he realized the importance of being in that unit.


----------



## BurlyBob

Krap o'Dear. I got my work done, had a few and now I'm out of beer. What's a Man suppose to do? I can't drive to the store. You think 'Stickin the Mud' will drive me for more?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Friend I work with was in the honor guard for the army at Arlington. Said at first when he got picked for that unit he didn t give much thought to it. After he started the training he realized the importance of being in that unit.
> 
> - corelz125


Commander of the Training Unit had this to say, and it has stuck with me all these years.

It's about Respect.


----------



## pottz

> Krap o Dear. I got my work done, had a few and now I m out of beer. What s a Man suppose to do? I can t drive to the store. You think Stickin the Mud will drive me for more?
> 
> - BurlyBob


bob cmon man rookie mistake,running out is what you do in your 20's.hell if i get below 50 bottles of wine ill get depressed of impending doom-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Friend I work with was in the honor guard for the army at Arlington. Said at first when he got picked for that unit he didn t give much thought to it. After he started the training he realized the importance of being in that unit.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Commander of the Training Unit had this to say, and it has stuck with me all these years.
> 
> It s about Respect.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


amen brother!!!!something todays generation doesn't understand.very sad.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Calling it a night folks, see you guys in morning.


----------



## pottz

> Calling it a night folks, see you guys in morning.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah me too.gotta stop hangin out at old people homes,geeeezzzz!!!


----------



## BurlyBob

Pottz I know I dropped the ball. But after all my years on the job putting drunks in jail I refuse to drive even after one beer. I'll resupply tomorrow. It's late and I need my beauty sleep.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz I know I dropped the ball. But after all my years on the job putting drunks in jail I refuse to drive even after one beer. I ll resupply tomorrow. It s late and I need my beauty sleep.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Wouldn't surprise me to find out they have a liquor / beer delivery service app for your phone.

LOL


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Somehow the P-car got washed and waxed while I slept last night. Strange.

Funerals are tough times. Respect, love and more. One can think they have all under control, not always.
Dad was a Luthier made over 100 violins and violas. 
At my Dad's funeral, out of sight two women played my Dad's violins, my composure cracked, tears flowed.
Some small thing will trigger the sorrow. In retrospect it probably helps lift the grief.

Things to do, more coffee, finish the drawers (3) for the cart, Italian F! qualifying on TV. In the past watched a Italian F1 race, Monza ?, Ferrari won, with an Italian driver. The Italian people know how to celebrate.

Slept well last night kept hearing voices. Hmmm

Off to do something positive.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

My reminder!


----------



## pottz

> Pottz I know I dropped the ball. But after all my years on the job putting drunks in jail I refuse to drive even after one beer. I ll resupply tomorrow. It s late and I need my beauty sleep.
> 
> - BurlyBob


no i hear ya if we go out to dinner two drinks or glasses of wine and thats it,not worth it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My reminder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


NICE


----------



## corelz125

That's an under rated tool right there LRM. I use one about the same size all the time. Pottz my friend from work is a kid he's only 25. He was in that unit a few years back. So it does get to some kids but these days it seems like not a lot of them get it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning post-

Lumber outside gone…

Short a part for the stand- waiting to hear from Laguna on Monday. They have been excellent in the past…

Gives me time to prep for the exhaust fan and air compressor relocation into an adjoining room. For noise reduction…

Lunch- ?



> *I refuse to drive even after one beer. I ll resupply tomorrow. *
> 
> - BurlyBob


*+1*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning post-
> 
> Lumber outside gone…
> 
> Short a part for the stand- waiting to hear from Laguna on Monday. They have been excellent in the past…
> 
> Gives me time to prep for the exhaust fan and air compressor relocation into an adjoining room. For noise reduction…
> 
> Lunch- ?
> 
> *I refuse to drive even after one beer. I ll resupply tomorrow. *
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> *+1*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


MY WIFE SAYS I DRIVE NORMAL WHEN DRUNK.


----------



## pottz

just got back from an lj's good friend that ive known for years and just met today.he has to move and cant take his wood supply with him so he invited me too take all i wanted.here is my haul,he still has 10x this much.i hope it doesn't end up in some fireplace.this will keep me turning for years.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- this is a "Rescue find"- but you know that we have a "bereavement option"*


----------



## bandit571

3 hours in the shop, today…10 mortises laid out…5 have been chopped Gatorade Zero in effect.

Right now, there is a Angus Roast Beef and Provolone on NYC Rye…with Dijon Mustard, sitting by my computer..need to make a B-EE-RR-U-N…..none in the fridge..


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- this is a "Rescue find"- but you know that we have a "bereavement option"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


heathen, how dare you!!! i hope my friend doesn't see this!


----------



## pottz

just posted a new project,made from the kind of stuff dw wants me too burn!!!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got off work, finally a day off. next week BOTH days off back, one is for Funeral on Tuesday.

Getting some errands done and then off to shop to work on cabinet for Finishing room.


----------



## robscastle

Hey my new fence is up!



















sadly my beloved fern and its supporting tree is gone










Just gotta try and get the insurance coy to do their bit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Copy: funeral 4-20-21

We care about you, but sometime we need a reminder to the days- I'll commit to sharing updates…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hey my new fence is up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly my beloved fern and its supporting tree is gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta try and get the insurance coy to do their bit.
> 
> - robscastle


+1 big improvement from the damage….


----------



## pottz

> Hey my new fence is up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly my beloved fern and its supporting tree is gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta try and get the insurance coy to do their bit.
> 
> - robscastle


well hopefully this one lasts awhile huh ? maybe they were kamikaze sent by your ex ? id be careful.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- maybe the Duck and his Vino/*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> just posted a new project,made from the kind of stuff dw wants me too burn!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz












*Not so fast…*

Above is a limb to a lost Mesquite tree who has fallen- 10 years waiting for me to get around to it… Landfill never!
*
The burn barrel *is a dignified way to leave. Many people are buried- cremated… Should one go to a landfill, you will see our beloved "wood" being mixed with…. Personally, I use the wood with respect and I would rather see it burned separately rather than being discarded in a landfill


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*US West prepares for possible 1st water shortage declaration*

https://ktar.com/story/4311546/us-west-prepares-for-possible-1st-water-shortage-declaration-2/

*Stay tuned…
*


----------



## 987Ron

DW Pipe some sea water in from CA. Build some stills. The burn barrel provides the heat for the still. 
Water problem solved.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW Pipe some sea water in from CA. Build some stills. The burn barrel provides the heat for the still.
> Water problem solved.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 Ron it is that younger Pottz with his ideas…










Recall Bandits burn barrel? see how he burned his workmate wood parts- RESPECT


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW Pipe some sea water in from CA. Build some stills. The burn barrel provides the heat for the still.
> Water problem solved.
> 
> - 987Ron


*
Pottz will post - yes from the Salton sea…*


----------



## pottz

> just posted a new project,made from the kind of stuff dw wants me too burn!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not so fast…*
> 
> Above is a limb to a lost Mesquite tree who has fallen- 10 years waiting for me to get around to it… Landfill never!
> *
> The burn barrel *is a dignified way to leave. Many people are buried- cremated… Should one go to a landfill, you will see our beloved "wood" being mixed with…. Personally, I use the wood with respect and I would rather see it burned separately rather than being discarded in a landfill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ill agree with that,at least in a fire it gives some last warmth and pleasure in watching the fire.


----------



## pottz

> just posted a new project,made from the kind of stuff dw wants me too burn!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not so fast…*
> 
> Above is a limb to a lost Mesquite tree who has fallen- 10 years waiting for me to get around to it… Landfill never!
> *
> The burn barrel *is a dignified way to leave. Many people are buried- cremated… Should one go to a landfill, you will see our beloved "wood" being mixed with…. Personally, I use the wood with respect and I would rather see it burned separately rather than being discarded in a landfill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


ill agree with that,at least in a fire it gives some last warmth and pleasure in watching the fire.


> DW Pipe some sea water in from CA. Build some stills. The burn barrel provides the heat for the still.
> Water problem solved.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> *
> Pottz will post - yes from the Salton sea…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


the salton sea is a stinky sesspool these days.no one goes their anymore.but ron is right we need to figure out a cheap and fast way too turn salt water into fresh,we have an unlimited supply.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

And remember the pieces (stories) that my "scrap" piece served… sometimes the scrap pieces are used in a bind….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> ill agree with that,at least in a fire it gives some last warmth and pleasure in watching the fire.
> 
> DW Pipe some sea water in from CA. Build some stills. The burn barrel provides the heat for the still.
> Water problem solved.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> *
> Pottz will post - yes from the Salton sea…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> the salton sea is a stinky sesspool these days.no one goes their anymore.but ron is right we need to figure out a cheap and fast way too turn salt water into fresh,we have an unlimited supply.
> 
> - pottz


+1 The Romans and CA have aqueducts why can we not get the excess from the mid-west? The water level for maritime commerce to flow needs the water depths to be … Water for the people or commerce?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit's workmate burn was the best…*


----------



## bandit571

Fun time in the shop..









Clear this mess..









So I can chop a few compound mortises…









Got 5 out of 10 done, today..









The "Usual Suspects"...









Had to stop after the first 3..and sharpen back up….when a chisel starts to bounce off, it might be getting a tad dull…3 hours in the shop, today…then…









hang up the apron, and call it a day…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *US West prepares for possible 1st water shortage declaration*
> 
> https://ktar.com/story/4311546/us-west-prepares-for-possible-1st-water-shortage-declaration-2/
> 
> *Stay tuned…
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*Stay tuned…
* for food shortages, higher prices, and no work for undocumented farmworkers ;-((


----------



## pottz

this kind of sums up the social distancing logic.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> this kind of sums up the social distancing logic.


I agree and they have such a serious issue of people going to church where they did elevate the social distancing to accommodate new rules and such but hey pack em in right?

Insanity.


----------



## pottz

our sports arenas here are now open to 50% capacity but one rule is no bags allowed.so a woman cant take her purse in.i guess it may harbor the virus ? too many stupid rules that make no sense!


----------



## pottz

bandit has a new blog posted give him a post boys.


----------



## pottz

man it's only 7pm west coast time and the patio is empty.i was grilling some carne asada but i guess ill have to feed it to the dire wolf and beagle? too many old geezers in this bunch-lol.


----------



## bandit571

Oh…I am still up….Uncle Arthur is playing havoc with both of my hands, tonight…


----------



## pottz

> Oh…I am still up….Uncle Arthur is playing havoc with both of my hands, tonight…
> 
> - bandit571


alright we have life.i hear ya about the hands one pinkie on my left hand is now a permanent bend,cant straighten it out anymore.as a woodworker we need our hands so it has me concerned,im only 61.


----------



## corelz125

This was for moke capt Morgan and coke tonight


----------



## pottz

> This was for moke capt Morgan and coke tonight
> 
> - corelz125


moke ? where has he been? glad your still up bud,it's dead tonight.hey gotta apologize no one was here so the dire wolf got an extra large helping of some spicey carne asada.be ready,if you know what i mean…...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Was busy, had to put uniform on and make sure everything was ship shape. Wife was helping and one thing led to another and …

Well never mind….

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## corelz125

Man in uniform thing still works. Dire wolf has been busy lately.


----------



## pottz

> Was busy, had to put uniform on and make sure everything was ship shape. Wife was helping and one thing led to another and …
> 
> Well never mind….
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


dont worry it's like riding a bike you never forget,right? you'll make your family proud,there wont be a dry eye in the bunch.it's an honor and as you said,it's the respect that counts!


----------



## pottz

> Man in uniform thing still works. Dire wolf has been busy lately.
> 
> - corelz125


hey i said i was sorry-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Man in uniform thing still works.
> 
> - corelz125


Chicks dig scars too…... LOL


----------



## bandit571

Weeellll, ya wake up in the morning…

Ya hear the work bell ring…..
And they march ya to the table..
Ya see the same damn thing…

Ain't no food upon the table…
Just a dusty fork in a pan…
But, ya better not complain, boy…..
Ya get in trouble with the Man…..

( credited to Lead Belly….sung by CCR…Midnight Special)


----------



## pottz

> Weeellll, ya wake up in the morning…
> 
> Ya hear the work bell ring…..
> And they march ya to the table..
> Ya see the same damn thing…
> 
> Ain t no food upon the table…
> Just a dusty fork in a pan…
> But, ya better not complain, boy…..
> Ya get in trouble with the Man…..
> 
> ( credited to Lead Belly….sung by CCR…Midnight Special)
> 
> - bandit571


damn straight bandit,shut it up and eat boy!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> bandit has a new blog posted give him a post boys.
> 
> - pottz


Can't say much, still one hand typing ;-(( 7734 of a lot better than a couple days ago ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa I will check Bandit post out - thanks.

Played Golf w bro in law yesterday showed off 78. Then we beat the girls in cards.

so much winning!


----------



## 987Ron

> man it s only 7pm west coast time and the patio is empty.i was grilling some carne asada but i guess ill have to feed it to the dire wolf and beagle? too many old geezers in this bunch-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Some of us old Geezers (please show some respect and Capitalise Geezers) are 3 time zones ahead of you young whipper snappers. Yep in bed and asleep while you are just starting your evening. However, you are still snug in your crib while we are up and at it in the morning. Already had my coffee and been in the shop for an hour. Wife has cooked a nice breakfast, eggs, country ham, potato pancake, and English muffins. 
Roust yourself you nightowl.


----------



## 987Ron

> too many stupid rules that make no sense!
> 
> - pottz
> </blockquote
> 
> Lots of stupid laws also. Many are just no longer valid or inane.
> Example: 5 mile an hour bumpers on cars. Does not apply to Pickups and SUVs which outnumber cars 3 to 1 or more. Vehicles are allowed to have trailer hitches, 65% of Pickups have permanent trailer hitches and many have brush or grill guards on the front.


----------



## 987Ron

Back to the shop, with the last of the coffee. F! later


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I'm up as well… I prefer Wise Elder to that "G" word. When the youngsters, think that I am home asleep I just smile. I would rather have them think that then actually know what I am actually doing…


----------



## corelz125

Ron weekdays I can't keep up with those west coast guys but the weekends I can keep up with some.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Dermaplaning* Come on younger people what are your thoughts?

Female Face Shaving Is More Common Than You Think-

https://www.wsj.com/articles/female-face-shaving-is-more-common-than-you-think-11618660800


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How Safe Are You From
Covid When You Fly?*

An interesting article with flow through graphics…

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2021/04/17/travel/flying-plane-covid-19-safety.html


----------



## bandit571

Sides of a ladder…with one side already mortised for the treads…









Everything seems to be at an angle…









from the finished treads..









To the way the mortises go through the sides…









Trying for a gap-free fit…









Jimmie Dean Simple Scrambles for Breakfast….2 real eggs (already beaten) Sausage, Bacon, and Cheddar Cheese..

Then the morning pills ( have to be taken with food, after all..)

Maybe this afternoon, I can try to get the other five mortises chopped?


----------



## pottz

> man it s only 7pm west coast time and the patio is empty.i was grilling some carne asada but i guess ill have to feed it to the dire wolf and beagle? too many old geezers in this bunch-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Some of us old Geezers (please show some respect and Capitalise Geezers) are 3 time zones ahead of you young whipper snappers. Yep in bed and asleep while you are just starting your evening. However, you are still snug in your crib while we are up and at it in the morning. Already had my coffee and been in the shop for an hour. Wife has cooked a nice breakfast, eggs, country ham, potato pancake, and English muffins.
> Roust yourself you nightowl.
> 
> - 987Ron


ha ha i hear ya,i cant talk too much catching up with you guys.im up at 4am during the week sleep till 7 on weekends.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> man it s only 7pm west coast time and the patio is empty.i was grilling some carne asada but i guess ill have to feed it to the dire wolf and beagle? too many old geezers in this bunch-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Some of us old Geezers (please show some respect and Capitalise Geezers) are 3 time zones ahead of you young whipper snappers. Yep in bed and asleep while you are just starting your evening. However, you are still snug in your crib while we are up and at it in the morning. Already had my coffee and been in the shop for an hour. Wife has cooked a nice breakfast, eggs, country ham, potato pancake, and English muffins.
> Roust yourself you nightowl.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Back to the shop, with the last of the coffee. F! later
> 
> - 987Ron


You don't have a coffee maker in the shop??? Hmmm….

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## 987Ron

Your 4 am during the week is equal to my usual 7am. Slower start here also. 
Don't miss having to go to work, do miss some of the people.


----------



## 987Ron

You don t have a coffee maker in the shop??? Hmmm….

LOL

- woodbutcherbynight
[/QUOTE]

No room would have t get rid of something. Only 30-40 ft to the kitchen, close enough. If I had a coffee maker in the shop I would probably knock it off onto the floor and have to clean up my own mess.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> If I had a coffee maker in the shop I would probably knock it off onto the floor and have to clean up my own mess.
> 
> - 987Ron


Same for me.

As for room in shop, the stuff from my Dad's shop will take some creative ideas to merge with my own.


----------



## bandit571

Multi-tasking Bandsaw..


----------



## Peteybadboy

sitting outside, spectacular day here. I was up at 4am but that is kinda normal for me.

Coffee pot in the shop?, no room for that, and it would collect dust. I am interested to see if my new filter will leave less dust landing on stuff.

Bandit gotta hydrate.

DW when I read that airlines where adding hippa (spelling) filters to panes and learned up the air cycle rates I was way more comfortable to fly.

No shop today, company is in. I may sneak out to apply a layer of finish.


----------



## pottz

> Your 4 am during the week is equal to my usual 7am. Slower start here also.
> Don t miss having to go to work, do miss some of the people.
> 
> - 987Ron


yeah im not gonna miss that when i retire.usually in bed by 9 during the week.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Off to get new washing machine. Bearings died and when I went to change them the water pump is leaking. Nah, had enough of that mess. New one will fix all those issues.


----------



## pottz

supposed to hit 86 here today,it's 10:15 and it's already 83 20% humidity and will get dryer.what we call santa ana winds blowing.kinda early for them though,seems we get more every year.


----------



## bandit571

Wondering if Gunny had lost these two screwdrivers…









And…Lunch today?










There was some of this left…BURP!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Wondering if Gunny had lost these two screwdrivers…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Been looking for those…..

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Washing machine purchased and installed. Easy in and out for both purchase and installation. Have to load the truck next week and take old one to work. We have a guy that refurbs them. More power too him. Just having to wait a week till I have day off to get the parts never mind getting them installed was worth new one in and out and DONE.

Off to the shop.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Westcoast lunch time-

You guys are inspirational… I'll post my day projects later, gut a lot done. Prepping the air systems for the set up on my the laser. Moved a lot of stuff to make room…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> supposed to hit 86 here today,it s 10:15 and it s already 83 20% humidity and will get dryer.what we call santa ana winds blowing.kinda early for them though,seems we get more every year.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## 987Ron

76 At 3:30, sunny light breeze. Laser cart all done except the drawer fronts, handles and some poly on the drawers. The rest of today going to sit on the back porch with a big glass of ice tea and watch the golfers go by. Sometimes one can learn new words from golfers particularly when they really mess up a shot. Lake on the right as they go by.


----------



## 987Ron

- Desert_Woodworker
[/QUOTE]

You can tell he bis a woodworker, only has 3 fingers! Wasn't careful in the shop or the glasses.


----------



## pottz

made it to 90 humidity 7% hot but not too bad.no clouds too yell at -lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I am envious of you last night- Dinner with the Dire wolf and Beagle some of my best memories at the "Show".

I am still working, you going to have a meal and some cold longneck Coors light for me?


----------



## bandit571

getting slow…I timed how long each of the mortises took to chop….from this..









To this…









using these 3 chisels…









15 minutes. So, after an hour and a half in the shop, today….was able to get a dry fit done…









We getting there..


----------



## corelz125

It was 60 and cloudy here today, way to early in the year to be 90.i keep fixing my dryer. Parts aren't bad $10or $20 and It's up and running again. It's the older type just the timer and heat settings. I don't want the new ones with all those extra features. Just one more thing to break.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- I am envious of you last night- Dinner with the Dire wolf and Beagle some of my best memories at the "Show".
> 
> I am still working, you going to have a meal and some cold longneck Coors light for me?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


bacon wrapped applewood smoked pork tender loin.long necks in the patio bar fridge of course.yeah i heard after eating all the spicey carne asada the dire wolf left a nice mess for corelz this morning.hey someone had too eat it !


----------



## pottz

> It was 60 and cloudy here today, way to early in the year to be 90.i keep fixing my dryer. Parts aren t bad $10or $20 and It s up and running again. It s the older type just the timer and heat settings. I don t want the new ones with all those extra features. Just one more thing to break.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah these machines now i wouldn't attempt to fix,all computerized with more crap than anyone would ever need or want.but hey i can turn on my washer with my cell phone !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> getting slow…I timed how long each of the mortises took to chop….from this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using these 3 chisels…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 minutes. So, after an hour and a half in the shop, today….was able to get a dry fit done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We getting there..
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit- I enjoy your woodworking-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- I am envious of you last night- Dinner with the Dire wolf and Beagle some of my best memories at the "Show".
> 
> I am still working, you going to have a meal and some cold longneck Coors light for me?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> bacon wrapped applewood smoked pork tender loin.long necks in the patio bar fridge of course.yeah i heard after eating all the spicey carne asada the dire wolf left a nice mess for corelz this morning.hey someone had too eat it !
> 
> - pottz


*I'll be there early.. eat early go to bed early and wait for the A.M. posters

but I understand but wasn't it more fun with the dogs?

Just say'in

As for cleaning up- I'll do it for a "G" rate joke from Corelz
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i keep fixing my dryer. Parts aren t bad $10or $20 and It s up and running again. It s the older type just the timer and heat settings. I don t want the new ones with all those extra features. Just one more thing to break.
> 
> - corelz125


The Washer and Dryer a staple for my life style…


----------



## pottz

yeah in bed by 9 tonight back too up at 4am monday bs.i envy you retirees,cant wait too join the club.4-1/2 more !


----------



## BurlyBob

Man, you guys are sure busy here. I can't keep up with you! I'm spending to much time in my shop trying to get things done and it seems like I'm sliding backwards. I've got several small half finished projects that need to be over and out of my hair and there ain't much of that left! Here's hoping tomorrow ends with more success.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> yeah in bed by 9 tonight back too up at 4am monday bs.i envy you retirees,cant wait too join the club.4-1/2 more !
> 
> - pottz


Yet we stand vigil- the hotheads and Ausies may drop in- With the "G" rated shield I will sleep tonight.

Gunny You are still in my thoughts and prayers as the memorial approaches…

Seriously, "4-1/2" months- years? keep on posting- the U.S. Viet Nam vets would count on how many days left to the "World" on the outside of their envelope- yes, no internet just free postage when sending a letter- thank you the government.

Top Max- can't you ask the internet "Siri" to reply your thoughts?


----------



## pottz

> yeah in bed by 9 tonight back too up at 4am monday bs.i envy you retirees,cant wait too join the club.4-1/2 more !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yet we stand vigil- the hotheads and Ausies may drop in- With the "G" rated shield I will sleep tonight.
> 
> Gunny You are still in my thoughts and prayers as the memorial approaches…
> 
> Seriously, "4-1/2" months- years? keep on posting- the U.S. Viet Nam vets would count on how many days left to the "World" on the outside of their envelope- yes, no internet just free postage when sending a letter- thank you the government.
> 
> Top Max- can t you ask the internet "Siri" to reply your thoughts?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i wish 4-1/2 months,no sadly years.but i tell ya the years seem to keep going by faster and faster,cant believe it's already mid april.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i wish 4-1/2 months,no sadly years.but i tell ya the years seem to keep going by faster and faster,cant believe it s already mid april.
> 
> - pottz


I hear ya, seems like it was just 2019…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Make sure to share, it may help… I am with you, but you'll stay stead fast- Enjoy our elders here… OMG in 4.5 years then I need to work on my personal goals…










but then there is Hugh…. choices


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been in shop all day. Have my exhaust fan cabinet carcass all built and have started finish work on couple of pieces. Few more small details to cut some boards down for and should be able to begin finish work on the carcass.


----------



## corelz125

The dire wolf can handle some spice. He drank rum once and it didn't phase him. Bob not finishing today gives you something to do tomorrow. Yea I don't need to turn on my washer or dryer with my phone. One more thing these companies make you think you need it.


----------



## pottz

> The dire wolf can handle some spice. He drank rum once and it didn t phase him. Bob not finishing today gives you something to do tomorrow. Yea I don t need to turn on my washer or dryer with my phone. One more thing these companies make you think you need it.
> 
> - corelz125


amazing the crap we dont need but people will buy a certain model because of crap they dont need ? like a refrigerator that shows whats inside without opening it.how much extra does that cost?


----------



## pottz

> Make sure to share, it may help… I am with you, but you ll stay stead fast- Enjoy our elders here… OMG in 4.5 years then I need to work on my personal goals…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then there is Hugh…. choices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey you preach about "g" ratings and you post a pic of the lord of sex ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Make sure to share, it may help… I am with you, but you ll stay stead fast- Enjoy our elders here… OMG in 4.5 years then I need to work on my personal goals…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then there is Hugh…. choices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey you preach about "g" ratings and you post a pic of the lord of sex ?
> 
> - pottz


Dude it is a pic of or was a law and abiding citizen- unlike many I subscribed for the articles… care to share further.

I don't mean to preach but remind, and does anybody know you better than me and your "impulses"?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

What are you serving for desert?


----------



## pottz

> Make sure to share, it may help… I am with you, but you ll stay stead fast- Enjoy our elders here… OMG in 4.5 years then I need to work on my personal goals…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then there is Hugh…. choices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hey you preach about "g" ratings and you post a pic of the lord of sex ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Dude it is a pic of or was a law and abiding citizen- unlike many I subscribed for the articles… care to share further.
> 
> I don t mean to preach but remind, and does anybody know you better than me and your "impulses"?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


so why did you post his pic. if i post a pic of the kk grand dragon even though he is law abiding would that be cool ? im just curious of your choice.hey i think hef was a great guy that woke many up too sexuality and that it wasn't nasty or disgusting.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

No desert then no reply…

G night


----------



## pottz

> No desert then no reply…
> 
> G night
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 BS DW,get back here and deal with my question,and youll get some fresh baked apple pie with cinnamon ice cream.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> No desert then no reply…
> 
> G night
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> yeah in bed by 9 tonight back too up at 4am monday bs.i envy you retirees,cant wait too join the club.4-1/2 more !
> 
> - pottz


I feel for ya pottz ;-(( All my appointments are after noon now ;-)



> Top Max- can t you ask the internet "Siri" to reply your thoughts?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I don't know "Siri". You probably don't want to know what I'm thinking. Hold the nasty mayor and staff accountable the same as the police. That lady in training who accidentally pulled out her pistol instead of her taser is charged with negligent homicide. Psychologists define stupidity as intentionally ignoring facts motived by greed, narcissism, or tribal instincts/groupthink, and ignorance is easily fixed through education. That intentional ignoring of fact should make any event here first-degree arson and murder.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight












I used to run a 200 yard black powder cartridge match on Stupid Sunday as SWMBO named it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

fantastic lightning storm over the gulf of mex.

Trapped and moved 16 wild hogs off the golf course this week. They can do a lot of damage.

company leaving today, back to playing golf and starting a new project


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

http://www.moodyfuneralhome.com/obituary/richard-dick-curtis


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> http://www.moodyfuneralhome.com/obituary/richard-dick-curtis
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


This is a beautiful tribute… thanks for sharing…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> http://www.moodyfuneralhome.com/obituary/richard-dick-curtis
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> This is a beautiful tribute… thanks for sharing…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks


----------



## pottz

> http://www.moodyfuneralhome.com/obituary/richard-dick-curtis
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


real nice gunny


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*People are buying muscly bodysuits so they can look ripped without the gym*

https://www.dailystar.co.uk/diet-fitness/people-buying-muscly-bodysuits-can-23938632










*IMO- not for me, but there seems to be a market for it…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *People are buying muscly bodysuits so they can look ripped without the gym*
> 
> https://www.dailystar.co.uk/diet-fitness/people-buying-muscly-bodysuits-can-23938632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IMO- not for me, but there seems to be a market for it…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ROFL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> http://www.moodyfuneralhome.com/obituary/richard-dick-curtis
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> real nice gunny
> 
> - pottz


Thanks


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, slept late. Coffee to wake up, then tend to wife's computer and printer have a feud, not working together. 
Upgraded my computer now must get old settings restored, back ground picture etc. 
Upgrades on tech stuff create a lot of problems, Apple I-phones particularly, want to reset security. Would never buy another Apple product. Apple I-phone software is inane in my opinion. I know some people love their Apple procucts, however….......

To early to rant. Another try at my wife's computer, then call the techie, son or grandson. Grandson writes AI and voice recognition software for a major tech co…..Son is Prof at Univ. in Business Analytics,,i.e. statistics and such.


----------



## 987Ron

> http://www.moodyfuneralhome.com/obituary/richard-dick-curtis


Prayers and the above is really nice.


----------



## pottz

> Morning all, slept late. Coffee to wake up, then tend to wife s computer and printer have a feud, not working together.
> Upgraded my computer now must get old settings restored, back ground picture etc.
> Upgrades on tech stuff create a lot of problems, Apple I-phones particularly, want to reset security. Would never buy another Apple product. Apple I-phone software is inane in my opinion. I know some people love their Apple procucts, however….......
> 
> To early to rant. Another try at my wife s computer, then call the techie, son or grandson. Grandson writes AI and voice recognition software for a major tech co…..Son is Prof at Univ. in Business Analytics,,i.e. statistics and such.
> 
> - 987Ron


same here ill never buy an apple product,my company phone is an apple, big pos.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

For Ron


----------



## corelz125

Nice video Gunny. You look a lot like him in some of the pics.


----------



## corelz125

I don't buy anything apple. They get you and then make it so everything you have has to be apple.


----------



## 987Ron

> For Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Owned one Corvette in my life. Was going to replace an Austin Healey BN2. Not sure of the year, in the 1962 range. Had 2 four barrel carbs set up in sequence, Duntave (sp/) cam, etc. Acceleration was fantastic, but brakes faded badly, rear wheel hop in corners. Sold it kept the Healey. In that era at the SCCA races the races with the Corvettes and T-birds in them were called the "Chinese Fire Drill". They have improved a lot, still behind the times. The 2021 Vettes finally have a mid engine. Porsche and others have done it for many years on street cars….Boxster, Cayman, GT4, etc.

Back to the shop.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny nice tribute to your dad. I will be thinking of you and yours tomorrow.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, on computer issues, I use Geek squad. They fix things over the phone. They are excellent.

I am another for no Apple. If you remember in the mid 80's a super bowl add where all the people in the audience wore white ********************s and ties (IBMers) watching a big brother like person - then a girl throws a hammer through the screen w big brother on it. Apple is now the least open technology. I am ranting sorry.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Ron, on computer issues, I use Geek squad. They fix things over the phone. They are excellent.
> 
> I am another for no Apple. If you remember in the mid 80 s a super bowl add where all the people in the audience wore white ********************s and ties (IBMers) watching a big brother like person - then a girl throws a hammer through the screen w big brother on it. Apple is now the least open technology. I am ranting sorry.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I'd prefer a *pizza* to an *apple*, any day!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny nice tribute to your dad. I will be thinking of you and yours tomorrow.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks. Gonna to be tough standing in front of my Mother to present flag.


----------



## 987Ron

Computer is up and running. Went to settings and found what I needed.

One more coat of poly, put on the handles and the cart for the laser is done. Pictures someday Just a shop cart afterall.

Ever wonder if the things a woman looks for in a man she marries are? Some would have you believe it is compassion, love, fatherhood etc.
I think it might be the following"

Kill bugs and spiders
Change batteries and light bulbs
Keep her car maintained
Mow the yard
Errands
Carry things that weigh more than 5 lbs.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One more coat of poly, put on the handles and the cart for the laser is done. Pictures someday Just a shop cart afterall.
> 
> - 987Ron


Be careful what you put on it. It doesn't exist without pics ;-)))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> One more coat of poly, put on the handles and the cart for the laser is done. Pictures someday Just a shop cart afterall.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Be careful what you put on it. It doesn t exist without pics ;-)))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 Ron the point is well made and look around on who posts around here and how much is shared…

and remember what happened when I posted a newly delivered crate- I should have known better and I take pics…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gunny nice tribute to your dad. I will be thinking of you and yours tomorrow.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Thanks.* Gonna to be tough standing in front of my Mother to present flag.
> *
> - woodbutcherbynight


Tough yes it will- IMO You will be in an uncomfortable situation but you are the type of person that knows duty and honor. The fortitude that you have showed posting- I will be with you in thought and prayer…

and leaving I'll share my Top Max good bye with you…










Ps. to those who don't know this guy-"Keep on Truckin"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gunny nice tribute to your dad. I will be thinking of you and yours tomorrow.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Thanks.* Gonna to be tough standing in front of my Mother to present flag.
> *
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Tough yes it will- IMO You will be in an uncomfortable situation but you are the type of person that knows duty and honor. The fortitude that you have showed posting- I will be with you in thought and prayer…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It is tough. I could not speak at my dad's funeral.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ron, on computer issues, I use Geek squad. They fix things over the phone. They are excellent.
> 
> I am another for no Apple. If you remember in the mid 80 s a super bowl add where all the people in the audience wore white ********************s and ties (IBMers) watching a big brother like person - then a girl throws a hammer through the screen w big brother on it. Apple is now the least open technology. I am ranting sorry.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> I d prefer a *pizza* to an *apple*, any day!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Duck have you ever tried "both"?


----------



## robscastle

I have a very old drum under the house, I might cut the top out of it and use it as a burn drum.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Computer is up and running. Went to settings and found what I needed.
> 
> One more coat of poly, put on the handles and the cart for the laser is done. Pictures someday Just a shop cart afterall.
> 
> Ever wonder if the things a woman looks for in a man she marries are? Some would have you believe it is compassion, love, fatherhood etc.
> I think it might be the following"
> 
> Kill bugs and spiders
> Change batteries and light bulbs
> Keep her car maintained
> Mow the yard
> Errands
> Carry things that weigh more than 5 lbs.
> 
> - 987Ron


TRUTH


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I have a very old drum under the house, I might cut the top out of it and use it as a burn drum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - robscastle


*
Looks like a good start compared to ours*









*
Not only does our burn but cooks good food*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max* it is you and I here- yes there is a wake for Gunny's dad. But "Corona Crazy" hasn't stopped in society… I do not suggest that we do a pile on to one particular issue, but remind other that COVID 19 ain't over- post a thought- are you better off than in March 2020 than today April 20, 2021? WHY?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Uniform cleaned, pressed and prepped. Shoes shined up all nice and slick and I shaved my beard off, will give it another hit in the morning. Probably first time I have been clean shaven since 2009. LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Uniform cleaned, pressed and prepped. Shoes shined up all nice and slick and I shaved my beard off, will give it another hit in the morning. Probably first time I have been clean shaven since 2009. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thumbs Up.


----------



## bandit571

Got to have the "High & Tight" look….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Got to have the "High & Tight" look….
> 
> - bandit571


Exactly… For 24 hours…. LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max* it is you and I here- yes there is a wake for Gunny s dad. But "Corona Crazy" hasn t stopped in society… I do not suggest that we do a pile on to one particular issue, but remind other that COVID 19 ain t over- post a thought- are you better off than in March 2020 than today April 20, 2021? WHY?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'll PM my assessment. The situation involving the Wicked Witch of the West may be too pessimistic. ;-((


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny, I will be with you in thought.


----------



## corelz125

Thoughts and prayers today Gunny


----------



## 987Ron

Best to you and the family Gunny. Remember the good times with him.


----------



## 987Ron

Up and about, Last Poly on the drawers, handles to attach and cart is done. Second cup of coffee chilly on the porch, 62. 77 later in the day.

DW Not sure about being better off than in 2020. Since I am retired a lot of the things that were a problem were not a problem for us. The fears now are political and will not get into that. Inflation and low return on CDs, IRA's has made 2021 less financially. To early in the morning to get into that.
Thinking of down sizing my shop. Being older large projects are not as easy as they once were. Price of wood and hardware also has a impact. So smaller projects, easier to handle, less expensive for materials, less physical effort probably the most luring. Fewer bandaides.

As the old Harlem Congressman who hid out in the Bahamas said "Keep the faith, Baby"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- checking in from AZ. I will join the other prayer warriors for you and your family today…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> Thinking of down sizing my shop.* Being older large projects are not as easy as they once were. Price of wood and hardware also has a impact. So smaller projects, easier to handle, less expensive for materials, less physical effort probably the most luring. Fewer bandaides.
> 
> - 987Ron


I started- at first missed those machines then I started to realize that, I wasn't going to use them again. But each to their own….


----------



## pottz

> Gunny, I will be with you in thought.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Men Wearing Large Logos Seen Promiscuous, Less Trustworthy and Reliable [STUDY]*

https://www.sciencetimes.com/articles/30767/20210420/men-wearing-large-logos-seen-promiscuous-less-trustworthy-reliable-study.htm


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Grandpa Style: Why 20-Somethings Are Dressing Like Senior Citizens*

https://www.wsj.com/articles/grandpa-style-why-20-somethings-are-dressing-like-senior-citizens-11618844440?page=1


----------



## 987Ron

> *Grandpa Style: Why 20-Somethings Are Dressing Like Senior Citizens*
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/grandpa-style-why-20-somethings-are-dressing-like-senior-citizens-11618844440?page=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker












Grandma never showed that much leg. Not sure I agree with that study living in a Univ. town. Looked over my son's shoulder at his zoom univ. class on screen, most looked like they just got out of bed, tee shirt, uncombed, unshaven, girls a bit better.


----------



## BurlyBob

The times have changed haven't they?

Getting some cleaning done in the shop before I make a beer run.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The times have changed haven t they?
> 
> Getting some cleaning done in the shop before I make a beer run.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Grocery and beer run as well…


----------



## 987Ron

Pictures as promised Laser cart complete, now for the enclosure to sit on the cart, vent out the window.
Will have a ducted vent, with fan in ducting. Window will seal shut on panel with vent.



















Shelf pullout for computer to sit on, added a simple peg to lock open, so I will not bump shelf closed and dump computer on floor.









top drawer with dividers, drawer will open past shelf.

End of afternoon matinee.

Now to build the enclosure and someday actually use the laser.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 Ron*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Rained all day here. Finally stopped. I wonder how Gunny and family are doing?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pictures as promised Laser cart complete, now for the enclosure to sit on the cart, vent out the window.
> Will have a ducted vent, with fan in ducting. Window will seal shut on panel with vent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelf pullout for computer to sit on, added a simple peg to lock open, so I will not bump shelf closed and dump computer on floor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top drawer with dividers, drawer will open past shelf.
> 
> End of afternoon matinee.
> 
> Now to build the enclosure and someday actually use the laser.
> 
> - 987Ron


Looks good, your 100% safe now ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Grocery run, plenty of beer.


----------



## bandit571

For Gunny's Dad..

"Hand Salute!"

"Two!"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Guys thank you for all the support and prayers for myself and my family. Memorial Service is over, visitation is over, lunch has been served and Mother told us all she has had enough people for one week get lost…. LOL I suspect her sister's visit was more than enough.

For my part no issues, was tough when Taps played but I was joined by 9 officers from various Search and Rescue Teams my Dad had worked with from 4 counties. About 100 people in all at the Service.

Was given a challenge coin by Spalding County Sheriff's Deputy. Will post picture tomorrow. Have a nice bottle of Brandy from Odessa, Ukraine will enjoy a nice drink and reflect on the good memories.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 Gunny*


----------



## moke

Sorry, been busy for what seems like forever on various projects. I have made significant progress on the building.

I wanted to extend my condolences to Gunny. Fathers are special people. In most cases, someone just about like ourselves, just born earlier. My Dad was a good and decent man, that I treated like an a&)hole. I recently had a friend pass away and we were always close, it was new to me that I had no regrets….. It sounds like you and your Dad were close and you can have peace that your relationship was what you had wished for.

I attended many Cop funerals…some in the line of duty, others just unfortunate accident or illness. I always thought that Taps and the 21 gun salute was the hardest thing to get through, until one of the last funerals, where they had a bagpiper playing Amazing Grace, then they called his badge number. We were all instructed to turn our walkie tallkies on and car radios to PA and they called his badge number three times followed by "no signal, then his badge number is now 10-42". 10-42 is ending tour of duty. We were in a little hollow and the radios echoed. We all stood there at attention, crying like babies…...

Gunny, we all support you, and are thinking of you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny-*

*The best pic ever-* The picture is a beautiful reminder of a family coming together at a time of grief. But for me it is more so the story that you shared with us… Please excuse me for I'm back to the Garage it is almost dinner time. I'll get the guys to post the pictures on what they are sending over-

*7 Foods to Take a Friend After a Death in the Family*
https://www.treehugger.com/foods-to-take-a-friend-after-a-death-in-the-family-4868807

But being D_W here you go my friend- God bless










One of every flavor…


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


very beautiful gunny and id probably say the same thing your mom did-lol.


----------



## pottz

> *Gunny-*
> 
> *The best pic ever-* The picture is a beautiful reminder of a family coming together at a time of grief. But for me it is more so the story that you shared with us… Please excuse me for I m back to the Garage it is almost dinner time. I ll get the guys to post the pictures on what they are sending over-
> 
> *7 Foods to Take a Friend After a Death in the Family*
> https://www.treehugger.com/foods-to-take-a-friend-after-a-death-in-the-family-4868807
> 
> But being DW here you go my friend- God bless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of every flavor…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


*if my dad died your gonna bring me hot pockets…...reallly ? i say no more….........*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## 987Ron

DW, Was wondering have you established a ranking of the various Hot Pockets. Curious to know how your educated culinary taste has chosen the best, second and so on. 
Not sure if my palette could discern one from another. Just seeking advice from a Gourmet.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *if my dad died your gonna bring me hot pockets…...reallly ? i say no more….........*
> 
> - pottz


What are you going to send- Have you ever been to a Jewish Shiva? People bring all types of food. Then the visitors pick and choose.

*if my dad died your gonna bring me hot pockets…...reallly ? i say no more….........* IMO it is not about what I bring but those who don't

I don't see any smoke coming from your place…


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *if my dad died your gonna bring me hot pockets…...reallly ? i say no more….........*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What are you going to send- Have you ever been to a Jewish Shiva? People bring all types of food. Then the visitors pick and choose.
> 
> *if my dad died your gonna bring me hot pockets…...reallly ? i say no more….........* IMO it is not about what I bring but those who don t
> 
> I don t see any smoke coming from your place…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


ill tell what i would bring.my wife would cook a home made meal,which we have done many times showing we care,not some frozen hot pockets that say i want you too think i care but i dont want to spend any time doing it !!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, Was wondering have you established a ranking of the various Hot Pockets. Curious to know how your educated culinary taste has chosen the best, second and so on.
> Not sure if my palette could discern one from another. Just seeking advice from a Gourmet.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron- The "Hot Pocket" has been a tradition here and the previous 2 sites. It is loved or disliked, as you can read from Pottz's reply- As for my palette- from one good gourmet to another never discuss eating it. And as you know we know what we eat when we are alone…


----------



## pottz

> DW, Was wondering have you established a ranking of the various Hot Pockets. Curious to know how your educated culinary taste has chosen the best, second and so on.
> Not sure if my palette could discern one from another. Just seeking advice from a Gourmet.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Ron- The "Hot Pocket" has been a tradition here and the previous 2 sites. It is loved or disliked, as you can read from Pottz s reply- As for my palette- from one good gourmet to another never discuss eating it. And as you know we know what we eat when we are alone…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


a tradition that has passed it's time dw ? have i eatin any,yes but you can only beat a dead horse so long before it becomes horse [email protected]#$ !


----------



## 987Ron

i DO RESPECT TRADITION. Very important. 
Home prepared food has always been my choice. Hot Pockets does have a ring to the name. Hmmmm
Taking the dog out and then off to bed. Hope I do not dream of Hot Pockets.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

The church put on quite a spread for lunch. It was all pot luck and all people that volunteered to bring something for the family. They had 3 tables full and another full of deserts. Mother should have plenty of food to reheat for next week.

Dad's pastor called me this evening. Told me what a inspiration my Father was and how this past Sunday he was missed dearly. Interesting note here. What I did not notice as I brought the flag out to present to my mother was that as I passed each Deputy they gave a hand salute and held until I came to a stop up front.

As I exited the changing room in Dress Blues they escorted me which was pretty cool. Little push of confidence for me. This was second time I have stood in front of my Mother to give a flag.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i DO RESPECT TRADITION. Very important.
> Home prepared food has always been my choice. Hot Pockets does have a ring to the name. Hmmmm
> Taking the dog out and then off to bed. Hope I do not dream of Hot Pockets.
> 
> - 987Ron


*
Good night- no tuck in- busy- Just think about the electric Porsches…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i DO RESPECT TRADITION. Very important.
> Home prepared food has always been my choice. Hot Pockets does have a ring to the name. Hmmmm
> Taking the dog out and then off to bed. Hope I do not dream of Hot Pockets.
> 
> - 987Ron


I have yet to have eaten one… Wife cooks, what can I say?? Her Mother would probably kill her through the the internet if she found out she served me anything not hand made. LOL


----------



## pottz

> The church put on quite a spread for lunch. It was all pot luck and all people that volunteered to bring something for the family. They had 3 tables full and another full of deserts. Mother should have plenty of food to reheat for next week.
> 
> Dad s pastor called me this evening. Told me what a inspiration my Father was and how this past Sunday he was missed dearly. Interesting note here. What I did not notice as I brought the flag out to present to my mother was that as I passed each Deputy they gave a hand salute and held until I came to a stop up front.
> 
> As I exited the changing room in Dress Blues they escorted me which was pretty cool. Little push of confidence for me. This was second time I have stood in front of my Mother to give a flag.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i can only imagine your thoughts and feelings my friend,it sound like one of those moments you'll never want too repeat but would'nt ever want too forget ?


----------



## pottz

> i DO RESPECT TRADITION. Very important.
> Home prepared food has always been my choice. Hot Pockets does have a ring to the name. Hmmmm
> Taking the dog out and then off to bed. Hope I do not dream of Hot Pockets.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> *
> Good night- no tuck in- busy- Just think about the electric Porsches…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


what the hell are you talking at this moment man ?


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> I have yet to have eaten one… Wife cooks, what can I say?? Her Mother would probably kill her through the the internet if she found out she served me anything not hand made. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


About your wife gunny, please have a talk with her.
You have posted 2 pictures of her, and in both pictures she is staring at me. Please tell her I'm married…..

Sounds like it was a nice funeral and your dad was a good man.
Hoping the best for you and your family.
Just wanted to let you know.
Signing out!


----------



## pottz

> i DO RESPECT TRADITION. Very important.
> Home prepared food has always been my choice. Hot Pockets does have a ring to the name. Hmmmm
> Taking the dog out and then off to bed. Hope I do not dream of Hot Pockets.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I have yet to have eaten one… Wife cooks, what can I say?? Her Mother would probably kill her through the the internet if she found out she served me anything not hand made. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


just pretend the hot pocket talk never existed gunny,youve missed nothing but indegestion-lol. my wife cooks almost everyday,and if she doesn't i do.


----------



## pottz

> I have yet to have eaten one… Wife cooks, what can I say?? Her Mother would probably kill her through the the internet if she found out she served me anything not hand made. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> About your wife gunny, please have a talk with her.
> You have posted 2 pictures of her, and in both pictures she is staring at me. Please tell her I m married…..
> 
> Sounds like it was a nice funeral and your dad was a good man.
> Hoping the best for you and your family.
> Just wanted to let you know.
> Signing out!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


hey buddy no need too rush,your very welcome here man !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I attended many Cop funerals…some in the line of duty, others just unfortunate accident or illness. I always thought that Taps and the 21 gun salute was the hardest thing to get through, until one of the last funerals, where they had a bagpiper playing Amazing Grace, then they called his badge number. We were all instructed to turn our walkie tallkies on and car radios to PA and they called his badge number three times followed by "no signal, then his badge number is now 10-42". 10-42 is ending tour of duty. We were in a little hollow and the radios echoed. We all stood there at attention, crying like babies…...
> 
> Gunny, we all support you, and are thinking of you.
> 
> - moke


I have seen stuff like that before at Police and Fireman Funerals I have done. Did Funeral Detail for several years in USMC. Always enjoyed chatting with those guys before I went and presented flag to family member.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> About your wife gunny, please have a talk with her.
> You have posted 2 pictures of her, and in both pictures she is staring at me. Please tell her I m married…..
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Keep dreaming pal, Ukraine has plenty more where she came from and no she don't have a sister..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i can only imagine your thoughts and feelings my friend,it sound like one of those moments you ll never want too repeat but would nt ever want too forget ?
> 
> - pottz


Oh yeah!!! Was interesting she noticed I had "a few more of those colorful things" on my chest since she last saw me in Dress Blues in 1994. Told her those were medals for clean underwear and such. As a kid she was always worried about did I have on clean underwear. To hear her talk I crapped in my shorts all day like a diaper. All these years later EVERY ONE else remembers her nagging and such about it….. EXCEPT her.

As for the medals, ya know Mom, ya probably don't really want to know…..

LOL


----------



## pottz

> i can only imagine your thoughts and feelings my friend,it sound like one of those moments you ll never want too repeat but would nt ever want too forget ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Oh yeah!!! Was interesting she noticed I had "a few more of those colorful things" on my chest since she last saw me in Dress Blues in 1994. Told her those were medals for clean underwear and such. As a kid she was always worried about did I have on clean underwear. To hear her talk I crapped in my shorts all day like a diaper. All these years later EVERY ONE else remembers her nagging and such about it….. EXCEPT her.
> 
> As for the medals, ya know Mom, ya probably don t really want to know…..
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


well said my friend,mom doesn't need too know what those really mean.her pride will always be their.


----------



## corelz125

Pottz we're getting that bottle off the top shelf behind behind the fire ball. Gunny gets the top of the line bottle for tonight. He deserves it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Oh yeah!!! Was interesting she noticed I had "a few more of those colorful things" on my chest since she last saw me in Dress Blues in 1994. *Told her those were medals for clean underwear and such. As a kid she was always worried about did I have on clean underwear.* To hear her talk I crapped in my shorts all day like a diaper. All these years later EVERY ONE else remembers her nagging and such about it….. EXCEPT her.
> 
> As for the medals, ya know Mom, ya probably don t really want to know…..
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


The same for me and as Mary Poppins says- "clean underware" circa 1960's


----------



## pottz

> Pottz we re getting that bottle off the top shelf behind behind the fire ball. Gunny gets the top of the line bottle for tonight. He deserves it.
> 
> - corelz125


absolutely,ive got some special 25 year old scotch that may help the day go easier.


----------



## corelz125

An art teacher, a math teacher, and a science teacher are all arguing over which one of them is the smartest.

The art teacher shows the others a giant clay sculpture of a dog he made. "This thing took me nearly a month to make." He said. "Clearly this proves that I'm the smartest."

The math teacher just laughs at him. "That's nothing" she says. She then pulls out a huge 1'000 question math test which she took, and the score shows that she got them all right. "It took me two months to do this, and I got them all right on the first try!!"

"Oh you make me laugh" the science teacher says. He then pulls out a robot that he built which can do laundry, walk the dog, and shoot lasers out of its eyes. "Took me three months to build this beauty, watch and weep…"

Then the gym teacher comes laughing at all three of them. "You're all idiots" He says. "Clearly I'm the smartest of you guys."

"Oh yeah? Why's that?" The science teacher says.

"Because I didn't have to do any of that, and I still get paid the same as you!"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz we re getting that bottle off the top shelf behind behind the fire ball. Gunny gets the top of the line bottle for tonight. He deserves it.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> Oh yeah!!! Was interesting she noticed I had "a few more of those colorful things" on my chest since she last saw me in Dress Blues in 1994. *Told her those were medals for clean underwear and such. As a kid she was always worried about did I have on clean underwear.* To hear her talk I crapped in my shorts all day like a diaper. All these years later EVERY ONE else remembers her nagging and such about it….. EXCEPT her.
> 
> As for the medals, ya know Mom, ya probably don t really want to know…..
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> The same for me and as Mary Poppins says- "clean underware" circa 1960 s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw clear your head and come and join us on the patio by the fire with gunny were gonna share some special libations.


----------



## pottz

> An art teacher, a math teacher, and a science teacher are all arguing over which one of them is the smartest.
> 
> The art teacher shows the others a giant clay sculpture of a dog he made. "This thing took me nearly a month to make." He said. "Clearly this proves that I'm the smartest."
> 
> The math teacher just laughs at him. "That's nothing" she says. She then pulls out a huge 1'000 question math test which she took, and the score shows that she got them all right. "It took me two months to do this, and I got them all right on the first try!!"
> 
> "Oh you make me laugh" the science teacher says. He then pulls out a robot that he built which can do laundry, walk the dog, and shoot lasers out of its eyes. "Took me three months to build this beauty, watch and weep…"
> 
> Then the gym teacher comes laughing at all three of them. "You're all idiots" He says. "Clearly I'm the smartest of you guys."
> 
> "Oh yeah? Why's that?" The science teacher says.
> 
> "Because I didn't have to do any of that, and I still get paid the same as you!"
> 
> - corelz125


sad but probably true ?


----------



## corelz125

Good feeling that he is missed already by the church members.


----------



## 1thumb

Suffering loss is the hardest thing about getting older. God bless you and the family, Gunny


----------



## pottz

> Suffering loss is the hardest thing about getting older. God bless you and the family, Gunny
> 
> - 1thumb


glad too see you drop in bud,dont be scarece !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dw clear your head and come and join us on the patio by the fire with gunny were gonna share some special libations.
> 
> - pottz


looking good over there- I enjoyed Corelz joke and you guys seem to be doing well… I'll lay low but will leave an "Apple pizza" to see if the Duck will at least try it, per his last post..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


Lookin good Gunny. Glad to hear you made it through.


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> dw clear your head and come and join us on the patio by the fire with gunny were gonna share some special libations.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> looking good over there- I enjoyed Corelz joke and you guys seem to be doing well… I ll lay low but will leave an "Apple pizza" to see if the Duck will at least try it, per his last post..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


c'mon man get one of those sissy beers of yours and join the men! the apple pizza looks damn good right now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I offered to go get mom in Nampa, ID and take her to her grandson's funeral in La Grande, OR. He was about 30 and died of a seizure. It was the worst funeral season she could have faced I think. November her brother with cancer committed suicide. December her next-door neighbor started the car in the garage to commit suicide. Nobody, not even his wife knew he had any problems. January, Jesse died with his seizure. She could not handle going.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like the debates have restarted; Hot Pockets vs. Spam. And long-necked Coors Light vs. Wadka.


----------



## pottz

> I offered to go get mom in Nampa, ID and take her to her grandson's funeral in La Grande, OR. He was about 30 and died of a seizure. It was the worst funeral season she could have faced I think. November her brother with cancer committed suicide. December her next-door neighbor started the car in the garage to commit suicide. Nobody, not even his wife knew he had any problems. January, Jesse died with his seizure. She could not handle going.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


wow overload bob,i dont know who would want too handle that ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I offered to go get mom in Nampa, ID and take her to her grandson's funeral in La Grande, OR. He was about 30 and died of a seizure. It was the worst funeral season she could have faced I think. November her brother with cancer committed suicide. December her next-door neighbor started the car in the garage to commit suicide. Nobody, not even his wife knew he had any problems. January, Jesse died with his seizure. She could not handle going.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*
*+1 * only because these are the type of posts that make us -"us"... *


----------



## pottz

> I offered to go get mom in Nampa, ID and take her to her grandson's funeral in La Grande, OR. He was about 30 and died of a seizure. It was the worst funeral season she could have faced I think. November her brother with cancer committed suicide. December her next-door neighbor started the car in the garage to commit suicide. Nobody, not even his wife knew he had any problems. January, Jesse died with his seizure. She could not handle going.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *
> *+1 * only because these are the type of posts that make us -"us"... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


exactly ! and what makes us all a pert of corona crazy,corelz bar and grill and gunny's garage,and who knows where from here-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> c mon man get one of those sissy beers of yours and join the men! the *apple pizza looks damn good* right now.
> - pottz


Think someones has had too many of those *pissy sissy beers*... to me, an *apple pizza*,









is totally unpalatable… and I'll eat anything.


----------



## pottz

> c mon man get one of those sissy beers of yours and join the men! the *apple pizza looks damn good* right now.
> - pottz
> 
> Think someones has had too many of those *pissy sissy beers*... to me, an *apple pizza*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is totally unpalatable… and I ll eat anything.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


open mind ducks,im tryin too be nice,yeah yeah i know has never happened,but im tryin ok ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Guys I am exhausted mentally and psychically. Going to call it a night and we shall be back to woodworking tomorrow. Besides I now have my dad and Grandfather watching over me an those two are like the old guys on the Muppets balcony.

LOL.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I offered to go get mom in Nampa, ID and take her to her grandson's funeral in La Grande, OR. He was about 30 and died of a seizure. It was the worst funeral season she could have faced I think. November her brother with cancer committed suicide. December her next-door neighbor started the car in the garage to commit suicide. Nobody, not even his wife knew he had any problems. January, Jesse died with his seizure. She could not handle going.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *
> *+1 * only because these are the type of posts that make us -"us"... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> exactly ! and what makes us all a pert of corona crazy,corelz bar and grill and gunny s garage,and who knows where from here-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Hopefully, I can head you off if we head towards a Topamax Disaster or towards Shiddadle! Who won the breakfast debate? Spam or Hot Pockets?


----------



## BurlyBob

Sleep well Gunny in the protection of loving family and the Lord!

You done it right!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... but im tryin ok ?
> - pottz


*Very!*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*DW* and *987*, far too much to wade through… even for someone that doesn't mind reading… and I do… mind!

What are your respective *Wattages*? No, not *what age*... I'd never ask any lady that… or even a non-lady… the *laser*?

This question came to mind when I vaguely 'member *DW* talking some misguided rubbish about selling woodie equipment… If you intend to work with wood on your laser, you'll still need the vehicles to prepare the timber… lasering is the final arse-end of the production line… ok, finishing is the last… after the previous last.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny, would you like a flag box for your dads flag? I know you could make one. I'd be honored to send you one.


----------



## 987Ron

Gunny, I have little to add for your loss. Having lost a Dad and later a Mom it was trying, hard, emotional. Just remember you will still have your Dad, in your mind and in yourself. The best to you.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all

Pottz:
Did not bear your 4am time, was up at 4:50. Grill started and a Boston Butt on the grill my 5:10. Wife says she wants it done by 1 pm. Some early afternoon thing. Get my share before she leaves with it.

LBD:
Wattage is 15. The laser is an entry level thing for me. If I get more involved and need more then will move up or over as the need be. We shall see.

Check on the butt, more coffee on the patio, breakfast. The day awaits.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny, would you like a flag box for your dads flag? I know you could make one. I d be honored to send you one.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That would be great!! Quite an honor to have someone from the group make that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LBD- 40 watt- I still have a "woodshop" with tools- I just thinned out some of the larger ones that I won't/don't use anymore…


----------



## pottz

> Morning all
> 
> Pottz:
> Did not bear your 4am time, was up at 4:50. Grill started and a Boston Butt on the grill my 5:10. Wife says she wants it done by 1 pm. Some early afternoon thing. Get my share before she leaves with it.
> 
> LBD:
> Wattage is 15. The laser is an entry level thing for me. If I get more involved and need more then will move up or over as the need be. We shall see.
> 
> Check on the butt, more coffee on the patio, breakfast. The day awaits.
> 
> - 987Ron


yep same time m-f


----------



## bandit571

Lunch….Pastrami,Provolone cheese, on NYC Rye, with Dijon Mustard…choice of drinks..

Towel Ladder is now stained, and waiting for that to air out a day…then a poly of poly…

Film at 2300 hrs..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Lunch and dinner preparations…*

*Slow cooked
Homemade Hungarian sausage/ with sauerkraut- imported and made in Poland the potato added last.*

*Souse vide*

*2 Prime NY strips

3 Prime Top sirloin caps

The meat will be ready to brown, in B-mineral frying pan that Rich introduced to us- *




























*Bread- seeded rye from La Brea bakery Pics at serving…*

*No comment on Hot Pockets-

[picture deleted]*

*And never in my kitchen, for I only bring them to Pottz's pot lucks, he probably feed them to the Dire wolf and Beagle*


----------



## bandit571

Opening next week….May 27th









About 2 miles from my house…..otherwise, I'd have to drive 35+ miles one-way to the NEAREST one…

Right next door to this new store….is the JC Penney store that is being closed out…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Well guys I am about to have a drink. Wife is making it. That is a rare thing. Why? I took care of calling our tax guy so that is done. I actually went to the gym today. Been about a year. I can feel the atrophy got to stop that! There was a hole-in-one today, I passed on the free drink so I would go to they gym. What has gotten in to me?!

Just got my drink. Looks like a 4 finger pour. I must have done good today.

Cheers and hope you are all well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

East coast guys have started- Pottz I do have some food for you for after work…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Well guys I am about to have a drink. Wife is making it. That is a rare thing. Why? I took care of calling our tax guy so that is done. I actually went to the gym today. Been about a year. I can feel the atrophy got to stop that! There was a hole-in-one today, I passed on the free drink so I would go to they gym. What has gotten in to me?!
> 
> Just got my drink. Looks like a 4 finger pour. I must have done good today.
> 
> Cheers and hope you are all well.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1 Good read…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Opening next week….May 27th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 2 miles from my house…..otherwise, I d have to drive 35+ miles one-way to the NEAREST one…
> 
> Right next door to this new store….is the JC Penney store that is being closed out…
> 
> - bandit571


*
Harbor Freight +1*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Got my civic responsibility for the day done. I won't bore you with the details. Just a short quote with the gist of the message. The chity council and mayor will probably be PO! I sent the gubberner and Atty Gen requests for criminal charges for torture. Putting lives, homes, and neighborhoods at risk is a high-stress violation.

These white-collar crimes ignoring safety standards sacrifice more lives the violent criminals. They very seldom kill more than 3 or 4. Boeing sacrificed 346, Pacific Gas and Electric sacrificed over 100, Kimberly Clark sacrificed over 500, and the totally preventable Seattle Crane collapse sacrificed 4 qualifies as a mass murder under the FBI definition. Mayor Backus has 85,000 at risk. * I am calling to all public officials and employees and business managers to be held to the same standards as Derek Chauvin in the death of George Floyd.*

Naptime. BTW, healthy eating today, no Spam or Hot pockets for breakfast.


----------



## 987Ron

Dinner tonight Boston Butt, Head Country BB-Q Sauce from Ponca City, Ok., early small green peas, spaghetti squash and Cuban style flan for dessert. 
Overdid today,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Well guys I am about to have a drink. Wife is making it. That is a rare thing. Why? I took care of calling our tax guy so that is done. I actually went to the gym today. Been about a year. I can feel the atrophy got to stop that! There was a hole-in-one today, I passed on the free drink so I would go to they gym. What has gotten in to me?!
> 
> Just got my drink. Looks like a 4 finger pour. I must have done good today.
> 
> Cheers and hope you are all well.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I may have to get a tax guy. A tax outfit that bought out my CPA when he retired about 20 years ago. They did my business taxes which weren't too complex. They raised the price a couple hundred every year. Normal rip-off procedure. One year I took the info in and a couple of hours later they call and it was ready for about $2500. They obviously scanned the data and the computer printed it out in a couple of minutes. That is about $1250 per minute 
;-( A year or so later was the 2008 collapse. I was recession-proof before that, but when the hospitals canceled jobs in process, I knew the $ had hit the fan. I made enough to pay business expenses that year. Another small contractor called the state to find out how to report no income on his business. The lady told him to put "0" on the form ;-) She also told him 90% of the contractors had closed that year! Anyways, that year the tax outfit told me my bill would be nearly $3,000. I told them that would put me in the hole for the year and I'd figure it out myself ;-)

Last week I decided to open an efile account with IRS so I could claim the missing stimulus from January. That took about a total of a day. After I got all set up, I clicked on a form to file and it went to a different service so I set up another filing account t rather than go through a week or 2 of trying to find a way to use the first one. Gotta love full automation we endless pages of irrelevant instructions and the claim of 24/7 service without anyone available day or night. Anyways, I may just give in and get a tax guy again.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Naptime. BTW, healthy eating today, no Spam or Hot pockets for breakfast. *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Hot Pockets are only served at Pottz's pot lucks…

I understand and I would be willing to bet that others feel the same way as us when delving in the justice system - fair trial? I hope so but it will come at a price $$$ and like in Las Vegas you loose. Personally, I prefer to read the legal trial transcripts and not the "media" blurbs… Finally when said and done society declares justice through the court systems…

When I have a chance to share advice I share stay out of the courthouse…*


----------



## pottz

> East coast guys have started- Pottz I do have some food for you for after work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


that sausage sounds good along with one of peteys four finger pours.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Dinner tonight Boston Butt, Head Country BB-Q Sauce from Ponca City, Ok., early small green peas, spaghetti squash and Cuban style flan for dessert.
> Overdid today,
> 
> - 987Ron


*How many people know what a Boston But is?*

What is the difference between a pork shoulder and a Boston butt?
Both come from the shoulder of the pig, but pork butt is higher on the foreleg, while pork shoulder is farther down. ... As relatively tough and fatty cuts, both benefit from long, slow cooking methods such as roasting, stewing, and braising.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> East coast guys have started- Pottz I do have some food for you for after work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> that sausage sounds good along with one of peteys four finger pours.
> 
> - pottz


Food and a 4 finger sip is available…


----------



## pottz

> Well guys I am about to have a drink. Wife is making it. That is a rare thing. Why? I took care of calling our tax guy so that is done. I actually went to the gym today. Been about a year. I can feel the atrophy got to stop that! There was a hole-in-one today, I passed on the free drink so I would go to they gym. What has gotten in to me?!
> 
> Just got my drink. Looks like a 4 finger pour. I must have done good today.
> 
> Cheers and hope you are all well.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> I may have to get a tax guy. A tax outfit that bought out my CPA when he retired about 20 years ago. They did my business taxes which weren't too complex. They raised the price a couple hundred every year. Normal rip-off procedure. One year I took the info in and a couple of hours later they call and it was ready for about $2500. They obviously scanned the data and the computer printed it out in a couple of minutes. That is about $1250 per minute
> ;-( A year or so later was the 2008 collapse. I was recession-proof before that, but when the hospitals canceled jobs in process, I knew the $ had hit the fan. I made enough to pay business expenses that year. Another small contractor called the state to find out how to report no income on his business. The lady told him to put "0" on the form ;-) She also told him 90% of the contractors had closed that year! Anyways, that year the tax outfit told me my bill would be nearly $3,000. I told them that would put me in the hole for the year and I'd figure it out myself ;-)
> 
> Last week I decided to open an efile account with IRS so I could claim the missing stimulus from January. That took about a total of a day. After I got all set up, I clicked on a form to file and it went to a different service so I set up another filing account t rather than go through a week or 2 of trying to find a way to use the first one. Gotta love full automation we endless pages of irrelevant instructions and the claim of 24/7 service without anyone available day or night. Anyways, I may just give in and get a tax guy again.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


my old tax guy was kinda the same id go see him and we'd go over everything and he'd give me basically what i owed,i always seem to owe.then it would take a few weeks to actually get my returns and the totals would be exactly what he told me.and his price went up every year.my new guy is about 200 bucks cheaper and i got a nice refund last year ! should of changed a long time ago.


----------



## pottz

> East coast guys have started- Pottz I do have some food for you for after work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> that sausage sounds good along with one of peteys four finger pours.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Food and a 4 finger sip is available…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


ill take the sausage to go you can keep the beer.


----------



## 987Ron

*How many people know what a Boston But is?*

What is the difference between a pork shoulder and a Boston butt?
Both come from the shoulder of the pig, but pork butt is higher on the foreleg, while pork shoulder is farther down. ... As relatively tough and fatty cuts, both benefit from long, slow cooking methods such as roasting, stewing, and braising.

- DesertWoodworker
[/QUOTE]

*Our way for a 8 lb B. Butt is 8 hours in the smoker or 5-6 hours on the grill. Low heat, indirect, 250-275. Use rub before cooking if you like that. I prefer the meat plain. Fat should all be cooked out, meat should be almost falling apart, over cook and it gets dry. Not hard to do just watch the temperature. Makes a great BBQ sandwich on a toasted bun.

Ron*



> - DesertWoodworker


*My early years in Oklahoma (dry state at that time, beer was 3.2%) Coors was the choice of available Beer. Was transferred to Tampa Fl. area. Coors was not sold in the Fl. market. Every time we went back to Okla. loaded up the car with Coors, under the seats, in the trunk, Smokey and the Bandit thing, not that it was illegal. Later Coors became available in Fl. Hardly ever drank it then. When something is scarce or hard to get it is so much better and desired.

Ron*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Ron on the story getting a Coors.. They had the first eco friendly pop top can without the break off ring…










The memories of getting a Coors from out west… priceless


----------



## 987Ron

Heard a college kid say "Kegs were the most eco-friendly, all recycled"


----------



## corelz125

Petey this is for you.

A nun is sitting with her Mother Superior chatting.

"I used some horrible language this week and feel absolutely terrible about it."

"When did you use this awful language?" asks the Mother superior.

"Well, I was golfing and hit an incredible drive that looked like it was going to go over 280 yards, but it struck a phone line that is hanging over the fairway and fell straight to the ground after going only about 100 yards."

"Is that when you swore?"

"No, Mother," says the nun.

"After that a squirrel ran out of the bushes and grabbed my ball in its mouth and began to run away."

"Is THAT when you swore?" asks the Mother superior again.

"Well, no." says the nun.

"You see, as the squirrel was running, an eagle came down out of the sky, grabbed the squirrel in his talons and began to fly away!"

"IS THAT when you swore?" asks the amazed Mother Superior.

"No, not yet. As the eagle carried the squirrel away in its claws, it flew near the green and the squirrel dropped my ball."

"Did you swear THEN?" asked Mother Superior, becoming impatient.

"No, because the ball fell on a big rock, bounced over the sand trap, rolled onto the green and stopped about six inches from the hole."

The two nuns were silent for a moment. Then the Mother Superior sighed and said, "You missed the erfin putt, didn't you?"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Now comes Pottz's "LOL bud comment"

-1 using with the Catholic religion… This is a forum post as you will and comment as well…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Naptime. BTW, healthy eating today, no Spam or Hot pockets for breakfast. *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *Hot Pockets are only served at Pottz s pot lucks…
> 
> I understand and I would be willing to bet that others feel the same way as us when delving in the justice system - fair trial? I hope so but it will come at a price $$$ and like in Las Vegas you loose. Personally, I prefer to read the legal trial transcripts and not the "media" blurbs… Finally when said and done society declares justice through the court systems…
> 
> When I have a chance to share advice I share stay out of the courthouse…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The point is not about a fair trial, it is about prosecuting the wicked witch of the west for arson and murder.


----------



## pottz

> Petey this is for you.
> 
> A nun is sitting with her Mother Superior chatting.
> 
> "I used some horrible language this week and feel absolutely terrible about it."
> 
> "When did you use this awful language?" asks the Mother superior.
> 
> "Well, I was golfing and hit an incredible drive that looked like it was going to go over 280 yards, but it struck a phone line that is hanging over the fairway and fell straight to the ground after going only about 100 yards."
> 
> "Is that when you swore?"
> 
> "No, Mother," says the nun.
> 
> "After that a squirrel ran out of the bushes and grabbed my ball in its mouth and began to run away."
> 
> "Is THAT when you swore?" asks the Mother superior again.
> 
> "Well, no." says the nun.
> 
> "You see, as the squirrel was running, an eagle came down out of the sky, grabbed the squirrel in his talons and began to fly away!"
> 
> "IS THAT when you swore?" asks the amazed Mother Superior.
> 
> "No, not yet. As the eagle carried the squirrel away in its claws, it flew near the green and the squirrel dropped my ball."
> 
> "Did you swear THEN?" asked Mother Superior, becoming impatient.
> 
> "No, because the ball fell on a big rock, bounced over the sand trap, rolled onto the green and stopped about six inches from the hole."
> 
> The two nuns were silent for a moment. Then the Mother Superior sighed and said, "You missed the erfin putt, didn't you?"
> 
> - corelz125


no lol dw it's a *LMAO*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Then it will be anti papists posts…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> my old tax guy was kinda the same id go see him and we d go over everything and he d give me basically what i owed,i always seem to owe.then it would take a few weeks to actually get my returns and the totals would be exactly what he told me.and his price went up every year.my new guy is about 200 bucks cheaper and i got a nice refund last year ! should of changed a long time ago.
> 
> - pottz


Shortly after starting biz, I got a contract that was supposed to run for several months after the first of the year. The Lazy B decided they wanted it completed before they returned from Christmas break. Instead of me and maybe an employee, I had 5 of them for a month at the end of the year. I was broke on New Year's Eve, and my taxes that year were close to zero. The following year when the contract paid, I estimated my income within 2K and asked my tax guy how much I would owe. He said my quarterly estimates should cover it and I might owe $500 dollars when I filed. I thought I really like this being in the business tax system. April 13th he called to tell me to send the IRS 8k with my return and send 6k for my quarterly estimate on the 15th. I'm no tax expert but I knew the tax on 2K was not 8K! I had no choice but to send the payments and I filed an extension. The new tax guy said I owed that much, but I had until Oct 15th to file and could deduct any SEP-IRA payments from the previous year's income ;-) Another guy I met on a job told me the same thing happened to him and it put him out of business.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Naptime. BTW, healthy eating today, no Spam or Hot pockets for breakfast. *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *Hot Pockets are only served at Pottz s pot lucks…
> 
> I understand and I would be willing to bet that others feel the same way as us when delving in the justice system - fair trial? I hope so but it will come at a price $$$ and like in Las Vegas you loose. Personally, I prefer to read the legal trial transcripts and not the "media" blurbs… Finally when said and done society declares justice through the court systems…
> 
> When I have a chance to share advice I share stay out of the courthouse…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> The point is not about a fair trial, it is about prosecuting the wicked witch of the west for arson and murder.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


My friend I'll step back and let the anti papists post their drivel - you can always PM me like you did recently. I am getting ready for my AM posts with Ron and early risers-

*Laguna replacing my delivery with a new laser machine… it will be a great story stay tuned…_*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - corelz125
> 
> no lol dw it s a *LMAO*
> 
> - pottz


Here is a good song to with the joke…


----------



## bandit571

Chuck Berry, Live in London, "My Ding-a-ling"......


----------



## corelz125

Here DW is the dire wolf. Gives you a stiff neck just looking at him? 
They don't make it easy to be honest as a business owner Bob. Almost force you to hide money


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in, all the yard work is done and neighbor came by with a Bottle of Brandy. Nice.

No shop time tonight, am taking the night off…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corelz- the Dire wolf brought happiness to my heart- Thx…*

*Here is a repeat from the Show…

Telling My Dog He's Going On A Diet! He Wants To Get Fat!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just got in, all the yard work is done and neighbor came by with a Bottle of Brandy. Nice.
> 
> No shop time tonight, am taking the night off…
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Good check in- Thx.. IMO respectfully, now we face and accept the reality of a loss… I don't like it anymore than you or others… the personal thoughts stay with us and yet we know that we must continue…*










*The beauty of this site we can share with each other…*


----------



## pottz

even room for the "anti papists" huh. ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Editorial: with accepting others comments- Explain, educate and inform…

Here is one of my concern-

*
Michigan's Spring Covid-19 Surge Is Close to Previous Pandemic High*

scroll down to graphs…

https://www.wsj.com/articles/michigans-spring-covid-19-surge-is-close-to-previous-pandemic-high-11619039139

Stick around and stay vigilant…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…Ancestors fled the Emerald isle back in the mid 1700s Something about the English and their Church…..where one could get hanged for wearing the Green…..

Then..just as an aside….read up on The Irish in America…...and the way those "Anti-papists" treated the people from Ireland.

However, this being a woodworking site….









Side details….and…









Tread details….Just a little 4' tall ladder..









To hang either towels, or small blankets on….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Nice work Bandit!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hmmm…Ancestors fled the Emerald isle back in the mid 1700s Something about the English and their Church…..where one could get hanged for wearing the Green…..
> 
> Then..just as an aside….read up on The Irish in America…...and the way those "Anti-papists" treated the people from Ireland.
> 
> However, this being a woodworking site….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side details….and…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tread details….Just a little 4 tall ladder..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To hang either towels, or small blankets on….
> 
> - bandit571


Nice work. I was wondering how that would be safe to climb ;-)) No climbing, eh?

My Ancestors fled in the early 1600s. Puritans were banished I think. Coming here got really popular a few years later ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> They don t make it easy to be honest as a business owner Bob. Almost force you to hide money
> 
> - corelz125


Ya gotta hide it carefully. A lady called me about a tripped GFI in her garage. I tried to talk her into resetting it but she wanted me to come out. A landscaper putting drainage in her backyard and landscaping it for $30K cash had tripped it. She told me she would pay cash so I didn't need to charge sales tax. I told her I had to run honest books and told her she needed to pay sales tax. She said the landscapers are going all cash and no tax. I told her that was between her, them, the state of WA, and the IRS, and I had to run honest books. I told her I'm not going to continue arguing over a couple of bucks, I will have to report it whether you pay it or not. She paid the full amount and told me the landscapers know I work for the government but they don't know I work for the IRS ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Then..just as an aside….read up on The Irish in America…...and the way those "Anti-papists" treated the people from Ireland.


Oops, almost forgot SWMO does a lot of genealogy. She has about 60,000 names in her database. We are 29th cousins from King Henry I. Anyways, I have been exposed to a lot of history helping her read in libraries, ect. The reason Pittsburg has a large Irish concentration was they were pushed off their land near the coast as the King's Men were clearing for German immigrants who came with trades so they were more desirable than pheasants.

I was assigned a book about Stamford, CT to look for ancestors. My grandpas Richard Law and Andrew Ward contributed a few pecks of corn towards the purchase of that 70 square miles that is Stamford. One of the things I will never forget is 2 boys were brought before the magistrate for running in the streets and throwing rocks into the pond on the Sabbath. It didn't say what the punishment was.


----------



## corelz125

Interesting history stories Bob. My cousin was doing the books for her brother in law who owns a contracting company. He wouldn't pay all his txed. He said it was cheaper to pay the fines then claim the income. She stopped doing his book keeping. Nice looking ladder another fast tracked project.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW I remember that can - Coors

Corelz - Thanks for the joke, but you have to drop the ball where the squirrel first picked it up , and play from there - no penalty.

Bandit - nice work once again.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

What is with this cold weather suddenly?


----------



## 987Ron

> Here DW is the dire wolf. Gives you a stiff neck just looking at him?
> They don t make it easy to be honest as a business owner Bob. Almost force you to hide money
> 
> - corelz125


I hereby volunteer to dog sit, kennel, or any other needs you may have that involve the Dire Wolf. This offer has no expiration date.
Potttz: Goes for the Beagle as well
Others: Yours included, must be house trained, Does not apply to children
Ron


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Does not apply to children. My Dad would often say that. Had something to do with sister's kids.

LOL


----------



## 987Ron

Bandit,,,,Good looking ladder.

Second cup of coffee, Take it a bit easier today, the old hip and back need a rest. Old age is not golden. 
Do a bit on the enclosure.

Son just got a new pickup, Ford Ranger, he lives 4 blocks away. Sure better than me owning my own.

Papist or non, religion or non just glad we have the right to choose. Hope we keep that right.

Off to do something productive.


----------



## pottz

> Here DW is the dire wolf. Gives you a stiff neck just looking at him?
> They don t make it easy to be honest as a business owner Bob. Almost force you to hide money
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I hereby volunteer to dog sit, kennel, or any other needs you may have that involve the Dire Wolf. This offer has no expiration date.
> Potttz: Goes for the Beagle as well
> Others: Yours included, must be house trained, Does not apply to children
> Ron
> 
> - 987Ron


as long as you got the energy.she's up at 6 and wakes the wife up when i leave for work,goes out to do her business,eats then back to bed.or she may get the zoomies and run around like a crazy animal.ya never know.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Kitchen Prep- Corned Beef briskets- Sous Vide 10 hours at 180 degrees…*

They were on sale for $1.99 . Will be able to freeze and repackage. Along with seeded rye and swiss or provolone cheese.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Laguna- has contacted me for a pick-up and exchange of my Laser PL 12/20. They have been very good to me with my CNC and duct collector. Stay tuned….


----------



## corelz125

He's house trained Ron. His aeating schedule isn't bad he gets up around 7 looking to eat. Or whenever you get up he's ready to eat.


----------



## 987Ron

Available Dog Quarters Specs:

Large 1/2 acre chain link fenced yard over looking golf course, plenty of pass-er-bys to bark or observe. Occasional squirrel to chase. Trees to sit under. Neighbors cats to bark at.

20×30 patio with two 9 ft. umbrellas and water bowl over looing yard with water bowl in shade. Direct access to yard for easy squirrel chasing.

15×30 screened porch with large dog door over looking patio, with water bowl.

Inside off patio, large family area with dog allowed sofa and water bowls. Treats.

Twice a day walks on or off the golf course and by the pond (3 acres) with Geese and ducks to bark and chase.
Dog swimming allowed.

3 adult handlers available day or night. Oversized and overstuffed Dog beds in all areas. 5 am first handler on duty. High quality Victor dog food on site or bring his/hers. Treats and if OK bites at handlers dining table.
Handlers do brushing and light grooming, petting, talk, along with food service and treats
Dog coursing set up for those active dogs.

Fees: None. No tips. Having dogs around is enough. Big dogs preferred, Small toy, lap dogs discouraged.

Awaiting first dog guest.


----------



## corelz125

The dire wolf doesn't like strangers. This is the look they get.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"But Grandmother! What big teeth you have," said Little Red Riding Hood her voice quivering slightly.

"The better to eat you with, my dear," roared the wolf *


----------



## 987Ron

No cages available for dogs who are people selective. "I'm your good old buddy type dogs" do better at our retreat. Dogs can be selective as to who is worthy of their comradeship. As it should be. In time perhaps the Dire Wolf would accept our retreat and us as desirables. If not Okay. Dogs know best.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The dire wolf doesn t like strangers. This is the look they get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


That picture says that he wants a "paw cookie"...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Cats????

LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Interesting history stories Bob. My cousin was doing the books for her brother in law who owns a contracting company. He wouldn t pay all his txed. He said it was cheaper to pay the fines then claim the income. She stopped doing his book keeping. Nice looking ladder another fast tracked project.
> 
> - corelz125


Another small contractor who we traded help back and forth told me he would do my taxes for half of what he saved me. He said toilet paper is deductible because he only goes on company time. There was, maybe still is, a $10,000 tax free gift provision for your family if you give money they do not have to pay taxes, you already did.. He took a $10,000 deduction for each kid. He vanished. I have no idea what happened. Phone was never answered again. I have always wondered if the feds dropped him off at San Quentin. He killed a guy hitting a power line with the boom on truck before he started business.


----------



## pottz

> Available Dog Quarters Specs:
> 
> Large 1/2 acre chain link fenced yard over looking golf course, plenty of pass-er-bys to bark or observe. Occasional squirrel to chase. Trees to sit under. Neighbors cats to bark at.
> 
> 20×30 patio with two 9 ft. umbrellas and water bowl over looing yard with water bowl in shade. Direct access to yard for easy squirrel chasing.
> 
> 15×30 screened porch with large dog door over looking patio, with water bowl.
> 
> Inside off patio, large family area with dog allowed sofa and water bowls. Treats.
> 
> Twice a day walks on or off the golf course and by the pond (3 acres) with Geese and ducks to bark and chase.
> Dog swimming allowed.
> 
> 3 adult handlers available day or night. Oversized and overstuffed Dog beds in all areas. 5 am first handler on duty. High quality Victor dog food on site or bring his/hers. Treats and if OK bites at handlers dining table.
> Handlers do brushing and light grooming, petting, talk, along with food service and treats
> Dog coursing set up for those active dogs.
> 
> Fees: None. No tips. Having dogs around is enough. Big dogs preferred, Small toy, lap dogs discouraged.
> 
> Awaiting first dog guest.
> 
> - 987Ron


sounds great the beagle loves too bark at people going by,cats,we have squirrels but she has not had any encounters so far.the beagle doesn't like people at first,it can take hours or a few visits before she will except you,but then watch out she will be all over you.


----------



## pottz

> Cats????
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


beagle hates em,we have a hole in our front gate so she can see out,the cats will lay several feet away and mess with her knowing she cant get em.


----------



## 987Ron

Bird nesting is happening now. The neighbors cat has met the Blue Birds, Blue Jays, and Mocking Birds depending on what part of the yard it ventures. The Mocking Birds are the best at chasing the cat off. Blue Birds next. I root for the birds.


----------



## corelz125

We adopted him when he was about 10 months old. So the original owner was training him to be aggressive. Most people he barks and growls at, at first. Only a few he likes from the start. When he first met my father he jumped on him and tried lick8ng his face. He growled at my mother for awhile now they get a long.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Dog talk is making me miss Ladybug.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Afternoon analysis- LOL when Ron posted about boarding the Dire wolf and the Beagle- Stories like these can and do evoke emotions. Animal posts I tend to enjoy and when it began this morning my first thoughts were when were the "cats" going to get involved. They kept tame this time, good refrain guys. Personally, I know that I live in the animal kingdom, but to this day I don't care for predator and prey stories… most importantly for me is another human being preying on the pray…

Still working with Laguna on exchanging the laser swap-

Corned beef in 3 hours- the sous vide method is the best-


----------



## bandit571

Went on a Road Trip, today…..found a few "new" Antique Stores to raid….

Mostly sunny outside, bit of a breeze, almost got to 50 degrees today….


----------



## pottz

> We adopted him when he was about 10 months old. So the original owner was training him to be aggressive. Most people he barks and growls at, at first. Only a few he likes from the start. When he first met my father he jumped on him and tried lick8ng his face. He growled at my mother for awhile now they get a long.
> 
> - corelz125


my wife thinks the breeder was mean to the pups when they were born which makes her distrust people at first.she loves other dogs though.our other beagle was total opposite,loved people did not care to play with other dogs at all.


----------



## 987Ron

Always tried to socialize our dogs, most of them were friends to all. Especially the Chessie we just lost, Alek. At 100 lbs he was a big guy. Always friendly to all. Anyone coming to the house or he met out on his walks were someone to get a pet from and say hello to. He did love to chase the Geese in the pond. Running leap out into the water, being a Chesapeake Bay Retriever he was a great swimmer, put the Labs to shame.

The UPS driver loved dogs and Alek was always petted by him and given a dog treat and told how great he was.. Alek would usually bound out to the truck to meet the UPS guy with treats. Well one day a different driver, stopped in front of the house and we could hear the driver rummaging in the back for the package. Alek went to one side of the truck and then the other, no driver, no treats.. So into the truck and into the back with the driver, a different driver, they came out as friends, turned out she had been told of Alek and loved dogs. After that we always made sure who was driving.
A 100 lb dog bounding toward you might not be some peoples fun. His tail never stopped wagging. Miss him.
If I lived in the country then a less social animal would be it.


----------



## corelz125

We try socialize him but he hasn't changed. He doesn't like big dogs and hates black labs for some reason. There was one across the street he would go nuts every time he passed by. Guess its not to bad people might think twice about trying to break in the house with 70lbs of teeth waiting inside. He's great with my kids though never is aggressive with them.


----------



## corelz125

10" William Johnson divider. Recently acquired


----------



## 987Ron

Our daughter-in-law has a Corgi, got along with Alek and our old Lab. Our granddaughter has a Corgi from the same litter both males. They do not get along, full out fight if they get even close. While Alek never growled or barked much he could put the Corgi in his place. The Corgi would try to be the alpha dog with Alek, never worked, a straight stare and a deep Grrr Corgi became quite submissive. Dogs seem to work out their problems with each other.


----------



## corelz125

clearly inebriated woman, stark naked, jumped into a taxi in New York and laid down on the back seat.
The cab driver, an old Jewish gentleman, opened his eyes wide and stared at the woman.

He made no attempt to start the cab.

The woman glared back at him and said, "What's wrong with you, honey? Haven't you ever seen a naked woman before?"

The old Jewish driver answered, "Let me tell you sumsing, lady I vasn't staring at you like you tink; det vould not be proper vair I come from."

The drunk woman giggled and responded, "Well, if you're not staring at my boobs or backside Sweetie, what are you doing then?"

He paused a moment, then told her…"Vell, M'am, I am looking and I am looking, and I am tinking to myself, 'Vair in DA hell is dis lady keeping de money to pay for dis ride?


----------



## corelz125

My sister in law has a jack russel mix and hevused to try and get aggressive with dog. He would just lean on the little dog and push him to to the wall not get aggressive with him.


----------



## pottz

> clearly inebriated woman, stark naked, jumped into a taxi in New York and laid down on the back seat.
> The cab driver, an old Jewish gentleman, opened his eyes wide and stared at the woman.
> 
> He made no attempt to start the cab.
> 
> The woman glared back at him and said, "What's wrong with you, honey? Haven't you ever seen a naked woman before?"
> 
> The old Jewish driver answered, "Let me tell you sumsing, lady I vasn't staring at you like you tink; det vould not be proper vair I come from."
> 
> The drunk woman giggled and responded, "Well, if you're not staring at my boobs or backside Sweetie, what are you doing then?"
> 
> He paused a moment, then told her…"Vell, M'am, I am looking and I am looking, and I am tinking to myself, 'Vair in DA hell is dis lady keeping de money to pay for dis ride?
> 
> - corelz125


yes dw it gets a lol….........no it gets a lmao!!!!


----------



## pottz

> My sister in law has a jack russel mix and hevused to try and get aggressive with dog. He would just lean on the little dog and push him to to the wall not get aggressive with him.
> 
> - corelz125


our neighbor had one,just barked constantly,and they let it?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> beagle hates em,we have a hole in our front gate so she can see out,the cats will lay several feet away and mess with her knowing she cant get em.
> 
> - pottz


Oddly I have a small cat door in the side of my fence for them to come and go. Why they needed this I have no idea but in a rare moment my wife insisted on it. Ah, always comical to see them use that small opening verses just go through the open gate.

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 10" William Johnson divider. Recently acquired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


SWEET!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Working on Urn design, had a though on way home that I should incorporate pieces of Dad's life into the Urn. Had Mother save me a dog leash. Plan to wrap that around at bottom. Kinda like a ribbon. Using one of the walnut slabs he talked someone into giving him for me to use for raw material. Looking through my stock I found some maple. Turns out it is pieces of my dresser he bought and refinished when I was about a year old. Dad loved purple heart accents in just about any project I did. My stash comes from pieces of 2 inch thick dunnage they would pack crates with and send out to us. Sent dozen or so pieces home while I was there. Have these pieces of aluminum that he gave me. These were used in aircraft seats for something. Thinking a nice surround somewhere in the design. He was a aircraft mechanic for 50+ years.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - corelz125
> 
> yes dw it gets a lol….........no it gets a lmao!!!!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Oddly I have a small cat door in the side of my fence for them to come and go. Why they needed this I have no idea but in a rare moment my wife insisted on it. Ah, always comical to see them use that small opening verses just go through the open gate.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*+1 for the cats…

Matthew 19:24

"And again I say to you that it is easier for a camel to enter the eye of a needle than for a rich man to enter the Kingdom of God."*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Retired Ohio Sheriff and His K9 Partner, the World's Smallest Police Dog, Die on Same Day*

https://www.insideedition.com/retired-ohio-sheriff-and-his-k9-partner-the-worlds-smallest-police-dog-die-on-same-day-66368


----------



## BurlyBob

Your making me sentimental for my Labs. I had a couple of real good ones and one knucklehead.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Retired Ohio Sheriff and His K9 Partner, the World s Smallest Police Dog, Die on Same Day*
> 
> https://www.insideedition.com/retired-ohio-sheriff-and-his-k9-partner-the-worlds-smallest-police-dog-die-on-same-day-66368
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Great article, sad they have passed but sounds like they were quite the team.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny I believe that we as a group love our animals- maybe tonight is the time to share our memories of our "animal" companions; I sure have a list maybe later…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Your making me sentimental for my Labs. I had a couple of real good ones and one knucklehead.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Not just you my friend but this is the topic for tonight- A person doesn't have to share the story but give a shoutout for your memory…


----------



## 987Ron

All the dogs we have had were great. Did have a Bassett Hound who was a bit dumb.

Nite all time for sleepy time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> All the dogs we have had were great. Did have a Bassett Hound who was a bit dumb.
> 
> Nite all time for sleepy time.
> 
> - 987Ron


That wasn't kind to the hound given the theme tonight… now I feel bad for that hound… is the animal dumb? 
IMO when I see a person's pet 9 out of 10 times their temperament is a reflection of the owner and how they are working with their pet.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Reminder I think that Ron has a birthday on Fri. the 23rd… *


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Reminder I think that Ron has a birthday on Fri. the 23rd… *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## pottz

> Working on Urn design, had a though on way home that I should incorporate pieces of Dad s life into the Urn. Had Mother save me a dog leash. Plan to wrap that around at bottom. Kinda like a ribbon. Using one of the walnut slabs he talked someone into giving him for me to use for raw material. Looking through my stock I found some maple. Turns out it is pieces of my dresser he bought and refinished when I was about a year old. Dad loved purple heart accents in just about any project I did. My stash comes from pieces of 2 inch thick dunnage they would pack crates with and send out to us. Sent dozen or so pieces home while I was there. Have these pieces of aluminum that he gave me. These were used in aircraft seats for something. Thinking a nice surround somewhere in the design. He was a aircraft mechanic for 50+ years.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


absolutely gunny,thats what i did for my buddies urn,using the antler for the handle and the routed fishing fly for the front.that would make it something your dad would love.


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125
> 
> yes dw it gets a lol….........no it gets a lmao!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


take it easy sheriff john,no laws were broken or lives harmed-lol.


----------



## pottz

> All the dogs we have had were great. Did have a Bassett Hound who was a bit dumb.
> 
> Nite all time for sleepy time.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> That wasn t kind to the hound given the theme tonight… now I feel bad for that hound… is the animal dumb?
> IMO when I see a person s pet 9 out of 10 times their temperament is a reflection of the owner and how they are working with their pet.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


do i need to tranquilize you ? chill man!


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125
> 
> yes dw it gets a lol….........no it gets a lmao!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> take it easy sheriff john,no laws were broken or lives harmed-lol.
> 
> - pottz


hey in all fairness i went back and reread his joke….....still funny !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz let's focus on Ronnies birthday










83 is a milestone…


----------



## 1thumb

ex had a bassett hound. nice dog, i love dogs, but that dog stunk. needed 2 baths a week. My Bull Terrier doesn't stink, highly intelligent and extremely handsome. Just like his master


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ex had a bassett hound. nice dog, i love dogs, but that dog stunk. needed 2 baths a week. My Bull Terrier doesn t stink, highly intelligent and extremely handsome. Just like his master
> 
> - 1thumb


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hey in all fairness i went back and reread his joke….....still funny !
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Retired Ohio Sheriff and His K9 Partner, the World s Smallest Police Dog, Die on Same Day*
> 
> https://www.insideedition.com/retired-ohio-sheriff-and-his-k9-partner-the-worlds-smallest-police-dog-die-on-same-day-66368
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


July 4, 1826, former Presidents Thomas Jefferson and John Adams died on the same day within five hours of each other.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The chity posted on Nextdoor about volunteering, ect. I made an offer. *DW* you'll love it ;-)

In preparation for the 2020 Shakeout Drill, I asked the State Emergency Management Office about addressing neighborhood propane and fire issues that are serious concerns during earthquakes. The response is below:

Response from Washington State Earthquake /Volcano Program Coordinator.

"I reached out to our State Hazard Mitigation Officer about this, and unfortunately, there isn't an avenue that the State can use to help out with this situation."

"The enforcement of these codes is something that needs to happen at the city level, so the only advice I could provide for that is continuing to raise awareness about the issue, possibly among those whom it may impact, such as the first responders and CERT volunteers to whom this would be a hazard - getting more community voices behind an issue that could impact them is always a good option for helping to bring about safety-related changes. I wish we could provide more than that."

As a master electrician with extensive safety experience in hazardous atmospheres and building redundancy into many systems, so a single failure will not bring disaster, I will volunteer to try to train staff as indicated by the state office above. *That will be faster and more effective than public awareness to bring political pressure on Mayor Backus and the council to improve safety and understand code violations.* Working in the field with actual equipment and responsibility for public and employee safety without impunity provided by Public Duty Doctrine provides a substantially different perspective than the city's desktop analysis


----------



## corelz125

You have a lot of material to choose from for the urn Gunny. Many design options


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning guys,

My dawg is between my chair and my leg. He is 9 pounds of fury, wine tasting last night leaves me a bit fuzzy this am. It will be in the high 80s, playing golf then working of a project in the afternoon.

The snow birds have begun to leave.

Have a good one.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning guys,
> 
> My dawg is between my chair and my leg. He is 9 pounds of fury, wine tasting last night leaves me a bit fuzzy this am. It will be in the high 80s, playing golf then working of a project in the afternoon.
> 
> The snow birds have begun to leave.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Years ago I made a base for a special wine glass a guy wanted mounted. He was a wine taster. It had a unusual name that escapes me at the moment. Also made another base for what he called a spit bowl. Seemed unusual as well but not being a wine guy I just smiled and said sure no problem. Paid well.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Working on Urn design, had a though on way home that I should incorporate pieces of Dad s life into the Urn. Had Mother save me a dog leash. Plan to wrap that around at bottom. Kinda like a ribbon. Using one of the walnut slabs he talked someone into giving him for me to use for raw material. Looking through my stock I found some maple. Turns out it is pieces of my dresser he bought and refinished when I was about a year old. Dad loved purple heart accents in just about any project I did. My stash comes from pieces of 2 inch thick dunnage they would pack crates with and send out to us. Sent dozen or so pieces home while I was there. Have these pieces of aluminum that he gave me. These were used in aircraft seats for something. Thinking a nice surround somewhere in the design. He was a aircraft mechanic for 50+ years.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> absolutely gunny,thats what i did for my buddies urn,using the antler for the handle and the routed fishing fly for the front.that would make it something your dad would love.
> 
> - pottz


Exactly. Also plan to make up a Cross. Layered and 3D. Thankfully I am not under time constraint.


----------



## 987Ron

morning all. 2nd cup of coffee after breakfast… beautiful day out, clear skies, 60 will be up to 74, very light breeze.
Dinner with the kids tonight.

The old Bassett Hound, Molly, was a good dog, but by Lab standards a bit slow, physically and mentally. She had a great nose, the kids use to hide meat for her to find, she always was successful.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Quiet day in here today. Been busy. Shop Foreman's wife had seizure after chemo treatment. On life support in Critical Condition.

So get to play foreman. Aghhhh.


----------



## Peteybadboy

spit bowl, we don't need no stink'n spit bowl. (that is why I was fuzzy in the morn)!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> spit bowl, we don t need no stink n spit bowl. (that is why I was fuzzy in the morn)!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


ROFLMAO


----------



## pottz

> Morning guys,
> 
> My dawg is between my chair and my leg. He is 9 pounds of fury, wine tasting last night leaves me a bit fuzzy this am. It will be in the high 80s, playing golf then working of a project in the afternoon.
> 
> The snow birds have begun to leave.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Years ago I made a base for a special wine glass a guy wanted mounted. He was a wine taster. It had a unusual name that escapes me at the moment. Also made another base for what he called a spit bowl. Seemed unusual as well but not being a wine guy I just smiled and said sure no problem. Paid well.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


spit bowls are for wine snobs,ive never had a wine so bad i couldn't swallow it.


----------



## pottz

> Working on Urn design, had a though on way home that I should incorporate pieces of Dad s life into the Urn. Had Mother save me a dog leash. Plan to wrap that around at bottom. Kinda like a ribbon. Using one of the walnut slabs he talked someone into giving him for me to use for raw material. Looking through my stock I found some maple. Turns out it is pieces of my dresser he bought and refinished when I was about a year old. Dad loved purple heart accents in just about any project I did. My stash comes from pieces of 2 inch thick dunnage they would pack crates with and send out to us. Sent dozen or so pieces home while I was there. Have these pieces of aluminum that he gave me. These were used in aircraft seats for something. Thinking a nice surround somewhere in the design. He was a aircraft mechanic for 50+ years.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> absolutely gunny,thats what i did for my buddies urn,using the antler for the handle and the routed fishing fly for the front.that would make it something your dad would love.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Exactly. Also plan to make up a Cross. Layered and 3D. Thankfully I am not under time constraint.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


like i said bud if their is some special wood you want to use and dont have it let me know if, i do it'll be on the way.


----------



## pottz

> spit bowl, we don t need no stink n spit bowl. (that is why I was fuzzy in the morn)!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


ha ha i hear ya about that petey,maybe i should be using one ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

How about turn9ng some nice spittoons for the garage, pottz. Clean up might be easier. It should be a fun turning adventure. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *How about turn9ng some nice spittoons for the garage*, pottz. Clean up might be easier. It should be a fun turning adventure. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Here are some ideas…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *The chity posted on Nextdoor about volunteering, ect. I made an offer. *DW* you'll love it ;-)*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I can believe it- given that two school districts have thanked me but were not accepting volunteers because of the COVID. Yet these same school districts have been offering me jobs since March 2020… Large entities and they're rational… They running short staff and I could offer experienced free help…


----------



## corelz125

A renowned psychologist was conducting a group therapy session with four young mothers and their little children.

After a few hours of talking and analyzing their words and behavior, he said: "I believe that you all suffer from some obsession."

He turned to the first mother and said, "You obviously have an obsession with food. You've even named your daughter Candy."

He turned to the second Mom. "Your obsession is money. And it manifests itself in your child's name, Penny,"

He turned to the third Mom. "Your obsession is alcohol. Again, it manifests itself in your child's name, Brandy."

At this point, the fourth mother got up, took her little boy by the hand and whispered, "Come on, Richard, let's go".


----------



## pottz

> How about turn9ng some nice spittoons for the garage, pottz. Clean up might be easier. It should be a fun turning adventure. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i dont think so bob,dont chew tobacco so not sure what id use em for,mybe as trash cans ?


----------



## pottz

> A renowned psychologist was conducting a group therapy session with four young mothers and their little children.
> 
> After a few hours of talking and analyzing their words and behavior, he said: "I believe that you all suffer from some obsession."
> 
> He turned to the first mother and said, "You obviously have an obsession with food. You've even named your daughter Candy."
> 
> He turned to the second Mom. "Your obsession is money. And it manifests itself in your child's name, Penny,"
> 
> He turned to the third Mom. "Your obsession is alcohol. Again, it manifests itself in your child's name, Brandy."
> 
> At this point, the fourth mother got up, took her little boy by the hand and whispered, "Come on, Richard, let's go".
> 
> - corelz125


good one buddy,your on a roll.


----------



## pottz




----------



## bandit571

Hmm…when EVERY cop car/truck and every cop is surrounding a house….Plus the Police Dog…it is a good bet I don't want to linger at THAT intersection too long…

"Film at 11?"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> How about turn9ng some nice spittoons for the garage, pottz. Clean up might be easier. It should be a fun turning adventure. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i dont think so bob,dont chew tobacco so not sure what id use em for,mybe as trash cans ?
> 
> - pottz


You never know what garage visitors will be spitting. I have been on job sites prior to battery prevalence where rolling up a cord after dragging it around all day was so disgusting it was hard to keep lunch down.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *The chity posted on Nextdoor about volunteering, ect. I made an offer. *DW* you'll love it ;-)*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I can believe it- given that two school districts have thanked me but were not accepting volunteers because of the COVID. Yet these same school districts have been offering me jobs since March 2020… Large entities and they re rational… They running short staff and I could offer experienced free help…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


James F Welles wrote a book about how to understand government.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - pottz


;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> like i said bud if their is some special wood you want to use and dont have it let me know if, i do it ll be on the way.
> 
> - pottz


Thank you, will see how the pieces come together in next few days. Did some glue up tonight. Progress, albeit slow has begun.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hmm…when EVERY cop car/truck and every cop is surrounding a house….Plus the Police Dog…it is a good bet I don t want to linger at THAT intersection too long…
> 
> "Film at 11?"
> 
> - bandit571


OOPS!


----------



## BurlyBob

I stopped over at my best friends today. I knew he had a project for me. Bathroom vanities. No big deal, except I have match a stain color. Thankfully his wife/girlfriend is not a wood person. Maybe I can sneak in something close.

On a more positive note I'm getting many of my small project cleared off the deck!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I stopped over at my best friends today. I knew he had a project for me. Bathroom vanities. No big deal, except I have match a stain color. Thankfully his wife/girlfriend is not a wood person. Maybe I can sneak in something close.
> 
> On a more positive note I m getting many of my small project cleared off the deck!
> 
> - BurlyBob


I had a guy bring me a vanity awhile back said he wanted it stained. Looked at it and told him 1st you need one made of wood. It was a thin paper layer that was meant to look like wood but was in fact particle board. Or as I refer to it, tree barf. He was baffled, showed me the inside and said that is wood right?

LOL. So he asked for a quote to make one out of wood and stain it. Yeah, said it was alot more than what wally world charges. No kidding right???


----------



## pottz

> How about turn9ng some nice spittoons for the garage, pottz. Clean up might be easier. It should be a fun turning adventure. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i dont think so bob,dont chew tobacco so not sure what id use em for,mybe as trash cans ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You never know what garage visitors will be spitting. I have been on job sites prior to battery prevalence where rolling up a cord after dragging it around all day was so disgusting it was hard to keep lunch down.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


well you come in my shop and spit you will be quickly asked to get the hell out -lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *The chity posted on Nextdoor about volunteering, ect. I made an offer. *DW* you'll love it ;-)*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *James F Welles wrote a book about how to understand government.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## pottz

> like i said bud if their is some special wood you want to use and dont have it let me know if, i do it ll be on the way.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thank you, will see how the pieces come together in next few days. Did some glue up tonight. Progress, albeit slow has begun.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


hey your under no pressure too get it done bud,dont stress it,take your time and make it something that will last in your memory forever.as hard as it was i made it into something special id never forget.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> well you come in my shop and spit you will be quickly asked to get the hell out -lol.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> I stopped over at my best friends today. I knew he had a project for me. Bathroom vanities. No big deal, except I have match a stain color. Thankfully his wife/girlfriend is not a wood person. Maybe I can sneak in something close.
> 
> On a more positive note I m getting many of my small project cleared off the deck!
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> I had a guy bring me a vanity awhile back said he wanted it stained. Looked at it and told him 1st you need one made of wood. It was a thin paper layer that was meant to look like wood but was in fact particle board. Or as I refer to it, tree barf. He was baffled, showed me the inside and said that is wood right?
> 
> LOL. So he asked for a quote to make one out of wood and stain it. Yeah, said it was alot more than what wally world charges. No kidding right???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


that is what drives custom woodworkers nuts is the wally world hd guys that say i can get it for this,why do you want so much? thats when you say goodbye because their never gonna pay or appreciate what you will do.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Hear is the rub. The ONLY way to understand how they work is to do what they do. Basically stick your head up your rectum and sniff the happy juice. This will allow you to enter into the very same euphoric state they operate in as their normal. Unfortunately most of us cannot perform this function and so we are left to wonder where this land of my little pony and rainbows with unicorns at the end might be.


----------



## bandit571

Mystery? Picked up a Vise today($2)....and haven't a clue as to who made it…









And…









The spokeshave I know all about…that yellow button on the vise is a quick-release. Have the threads soaking in oil, maybe they will move a little better….









Straight + Curved….all in one…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Straight + Curved….all in one…
> 
> - bandit571


Being rather new to hand tools I don't know all the numbers and such. But I am familiar with the spokeshave. What would you use a double for?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- Hope that your birthday went well. I find you being able to spend dinner with the family- very nice…










I saw a 2021 Corvette at the grocery store today… which made my day.


----------



## bandit571

When you need both profiles and don't want to buy two spokeshaves….

IF I read the logo right..the Double Shave is by Seymore Smith & Son…..

As for that vise? No clue…

A Carpenter I used to work with…when he was trying to get that "slick finish" on Concrete Flat Work…..he would spit on the concrete, then steel trowel it out….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *we are left to wonder where this land of my little pony and rainbows with unicorns at the end might be.*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Don't forget PEGASUS…

THE LEGEND OF PEGASUS EXPLAINED*

Read More: https://www.grunge.com/215374/the-legend-of-pegasus-explained/?utm_campaign=clip










*Then in the 1980s my daughter…*









*
2021 we have…*


----------



## corelz125

I don't take many pics at work but these are part of this week. Think they were around 1600lbs. Then those are 1 1/4" threaded rods drilled 14" deep. All has to be moved by hand no machines. .


----------



## pottz

> I don t take many pics at work but these are part of this week. Think they were around 1600lbs. Then those are 1 1/4" threaded rods drilled 14" deep. All has to be moved by hand no machines. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


explain what were lookin at bud? dw's flying horses have me in a daze-lol.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> I don t take many pics at work but these are part of this week. Think they were around 1600lbs. Then those are 1 1/4" threaded rods drilled 14" deep. All has to be moved by hand no machines. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


Can't tell what you're doing, 
but if I had to guess it looks like you are retro fitting the under side of a stadium?
Whatever it is it looks like heavy duty work, glad it's not me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I don t take many pics at work but these are part of this week. Think they were around 1600lbs. Then those are 1 1/4" threaded rods drilled 14" deep. All has to be moved by hand no machines. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


*+1 I appreciate these pics, for I spent 30 years in the steel mill… but I moved inside in a couple of years- a great tour of duty… Make sure to keep that pocket angel that I sent you close ….

And when you get home to your family enjoy a Coors light and the Dire wolf…*


----------



## pottz

> I don t take many pics at work but these are part of this week. Think they were around 1600lbs. Then those are 1 1/4" threaded rods drilled 14" deep. All has to be moved by hand no machines. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *+1 I appreciate these pics, for I spent 30 years in the steel mill… but I moved inside in a couple of years- a great tour of duty… Make sure to keep that pocket angel that I sent you close ….
> 
> And when you get home to your family enjoy a Coors light and the Dire wolf…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


must be nice too have a pocket angel ? probably would fight with the devil in me though -lol !!!!!


----------



## 987Ron

DW
Thanks for the birthday wishes. Much appreciated. Nice evening with the kids and grandson. 
Good day all around. Nite all.


----------



## pottz

> DW
> Thanks for the birthday wishes. Much appreciated. Nice evening with the kids and grandson.
> Good day all around. Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


happy birthday buddy !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *must be nice too have a pocket angel ? probably would fight with the devil in me though -lol !!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


*Your pocket angel is coming by May 12th…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> How about turn9ng some nice spittoons for the garage, pottz. Clean up might be easier. It should be a fun turning adventure. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i dont think so bob,dont chew tobacco so not sure what id use em for,mybe as trash cans ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You never know what garage visitors will be spitting. I have been on job sites prior to battery prevalence where rolling up a cord after dragging it around all day was so disgusting it was hard to keep lunch down.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> well you come in my shop and spit you will be quickly asked to get the hell out -lol.
> 
> - pottz


I don't chew, but alot do ;-))


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *must be nice too have a pocket angel ? probably would fight with the devil in me though -lol !!!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Your pocket angel is coming by May 12th…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


whats may 12th ?


----------



## pottz

> How about turn9ng some nice spittoons for the garage, pottz. Clean up might be easier. It should be a fun turning adventure. Nothing ventured, nothing gained.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i dont think so bob,dont chew tobacco so not sure what id use em for,mybe as trash cans ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You never know what garage visitors will be spitting. I have been on job sites prior to battery prevalence where rolling up a cord after dragging it around all day was so disgusting it was hard to keep lunch down.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> well you come in my shop and spit you will be quickly asked to get the hell out -lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I don t chew, but alot do ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


nastiest habit you could ever have,so disgusting.all you have too look forward to is lip,mouth and gum cancer where they will cut away half your face and mouth so you can live an extra few months.chew away your life i guess ? a horrible way to die.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Hear is the rub. The ONLY way to understand how they work is to do what they do. Basically stick your head up your rectum and sniff the happy juice. This will allow you to enter into the very same euphoric state they operate in as their normal. Unfortunately most of us cannot perform this function and so we are left to wonder where this land of my little pony and rainbows with unicorns at the end might be.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I am becoming concerned about our house being sucked off the hill into the valley. If the mayor and council have a session to have an extraction performed, the giant vacuum and sucking sound will probably cause damage worse than the Cascadia earthquake.


----------



## corelz125

It's reinforcing columns and floor slab. It's one of the theaters inside of Lincoln Center. A beagle with a horn that's hilarious.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW
> Thanks for the birthday wishes. Much appreciated. Nice evening with the kids and grandson.
> Good day all around. Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


Hold on, one more happy bday wish! ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *You never know what garage visitors will be spitting. I have been on job sites prior to battery prevalence where rolling up a cord after dragging it around all day was so disgusting it was hard to keep lunch down. *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I don t chew, but alot do ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


This brings back memories of the "chew" According to the "oldtimers" in the mill circa 1968 they took to chew because they were not allowed to smoke on the job back in the Henery Ford days, but chew was allowed… the elders around us preferred Copenhagen chew… but were very respectful on how they -spit…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


If you read that book you will soon realize ******************** sapiens is a subspecies of ******************** stutlus. It is a handbook for government operations too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *You never know what garage visitors will be spitting. I have been on job sites prior to battery prevalence where rolling up a cord after dragging it around all day was so disgusting it was hard to keep lunch down. *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I don t chew, but alot do ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> This brings back memories of the "chew" According to the "oldtimers" in the mill circa 1968 they took to chew because they were not allowed to smoke on the job back in the Henery Ford days, but chew was allowed… the elders around us preferred Copenhagen chew… but were very respectful on how they -spit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


My wife had an uncle who was a chewer. You cold tell looking at the driver's side of their motor home ;-)))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Holy cow, we hit 4K today!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Holy cow, we hit 4K today!*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*
It was the power of our Beagle unicorn and a great group of guys like you*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No doubt about it. Pottz on Pegasus with that Beagle Unicorn at their side lead us to this point. 5K for Memorial day?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> No doubt about it. Pottz on Pegasus with that Beagle Unicorn at their side lead us to this point. 5K for Memorial day?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Yet we still have the Dire wolf unicorn…*


----------



## pottz

yes we just passed 4k but lets see,corona crazy went 6198,the show went 5494 so were not quite their yet too celebrate boys. so if we dont screw up again we might make it.but hey a total of over 15.693 aint bad for a bunch of misfits as diverse as we are.and too that i raise my glass and toast us and where this will go boys,cheers!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- I can't find a Corelz Pegasus?*


----------



## pottz

ive noticed friday nights are the most active of the week?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ive noticed friday nights are the most active of the week?
> 
> - pottz


Gotta unwind, was a tough week ya know??


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Ron I missed the Happy Birthday, was crazy day today…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * i raise my glass and toast us and where this will go boys,cheers!*
> - pottz


*
This is one on me boys…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max- I can t find a Corelz Pegasus?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Get one for Gunny, he is our leader now. Look for a Jokemister model too. I heard that is a coral full in AZ.


----------



## pottz

we already have a jokemeister,and long way he live….........


----------



## pottz

> *You never know what garage visitors will be spitting. I have been on job sites prior to battery prevalence where rolling up a cord after dragging it around all day was so disgusting it was hard to keep lunch down. *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I don t chew, but alot do ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> This brings back memories of the "chew" According to the "oldtimers" in the mill circa 1968 they took to chew because they were not allowed to smoke on the job back in the Henery Ford days, but chew was allowed… the elders around us preferred Copenhagen chew… but were very respectful on how they -spit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


cancer in a can ! best throw it in the *trash*-can !!!


----------



## RichT

Just for the record, anyone who spits Skoal or Copenhagen is a wimp. Real men swallow.

Red Man is another story.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> we already have a jokemeister,and long way he live….........
> 
> - pottz


We are looking for a flying horse for him. It will make crossing streams a lot easier if he can fly. Horses can get pretty spooky fording creeks, ect. Horses will be a lot better than electric cars whose batteries die halfway.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Horses can get pretty spooky *ford*ing creeks…
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Talking about *fords*, maybe you should get him a *Mustang*...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ... Horses can get pretty spooky *ford*ing creeks…
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Talking about *fords*, maybe you should get him a *Mustang*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Mustangs are too tough for amateurs to ride. My uncle and a couple of others went to help Henry Hatten round-up in Owyhee County. He had 3 horses experienced riders could handle at the ranch house. Henry took one that was green broke. It started to run away when Henry mounted. He stood up in the saddle, reached down and grabbed the bit in its mouth, pulled its head around by the saddle horn, and shifted his weight throwing it down on its side. When the horse hit the dirt, Henry was standing astride of it. When it got up, Henry was in the saddle. After the third try, the horse gave up running away with Henry.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz cancer in a can +1

I know you saw that weird saw stop review or rant. That seemed odd to me.

Going to help out some friends by installing base molding. Hardest part is moving my saw and compressor . So I will be doing a 1000 squats today.


----------



## corelz125

Base is tough on the knees Petey. Unless you just cut and have someone else do the nailing. Interesting story Bob. Your old stories are like short films.


----------



## corelz125

This is a view of theater


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* it is 7AM (MST) you must have had quite a party yesterday? I was looking for your morning check-in…

*Top Max*- I fell asleep during your wonderful nighttime read… but still a great morning read…

*Rich-* Good to hear from you. I just love my b-mineral frying pan and I will not use flaxseed oil…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz cancer in a can +1
> 
> I know you saw that weird saw stop review or rant. That seemed odd to me.
> 
> Going to help out some friends by installing base molding. Hardest part is moving my saw and compressor . So I will be doing a 1000 squats today.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Yeah I saw as well. Just didn't comment. LOL


----------



## 987Ron

Morning still on first cup of coffee, late getting up. 
Thanks for the birthday wishes. 
A friend? sent these to me and I find them true.

It's weird being the same age as old people.

When I was a kid I wanted to be older…this is not what I expected.

I see people my age climbing mountains, I feel good about getting my leg through my underwear without losing my balance

I'm at a place in my life where errands are starting to count as going out.

You don't realize how old you are until you sit on the floor then try to get up.

I'm at the age where my thinks I am 29, my humor suggests i am 12, while my body keeps asking if I am sure I am not dead yet.

Off to the shop after breakfast for some fun. Raining out, high is 68, windy with gusts to 30. Later.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Shop Foreman's wife died last night. He will be out for at least a week, maybe more. Tough deal all around..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This is a view of theater
> 
> - corelz125


*+1 that type of work takes guts and skill… *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*A kind story about dogs…*

*The guards caring for Chernobyl's abandoned dogs*

https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20210422-the-guards-caring-for-chernobyls-abandoned-dogs


----------



## pottz

> Pottz cancer in a can +1
> 
> I know you saw that weird saw stop review or rant. That seemed odd to me.
> 
> Going to help out some friends by installing base molding. Hardest part is moving my saw and compressor . So I will be doing a 1000 squats today.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


the saw stop yeah after three gears something was going their,not just a defective part i dont think.


----------



## pottz

> Morning still on first cup of coffee, late getting up.
> Thanks for the birthday wishes.
> A friend? sent these to me and I find them true.
> 
> It s weird being the same age as old people.
> 
> When I was a kid I wanted to be older…this is not what I expected.
> 
> I see people my age climbing mountains, I feel good about getting my leg through my underwear without losing my balance
> 
> I m at a place in my life where errands are starting to count as going out.
> 
> You don t realize how old you are until you sit on the floor then try to get up.
> 
> I m at the age where my thinks I am 29, my humor suggests i am 12, while my body keeps asking if I am sure I am not dead yet.
> 
> Off to the shop after breakfast for some fun. Raining out, high is 68, windy with gusts to 30. Later.
> 
> - 987Ron


sounds about right ron,im quickly getting their.


----------



## pottz

> Shop Foreman s wife died last night. He will be out for at least a week, maybe more. Tough deal all around..
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah when you had said what happened it didn't sound very good.your gettin hit with a lot.


----------



## 987Ron

Bandit posted his ladder in Projects. It is a nice ladder/towel rack.

Back to the shop.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Well the base molding took about 1 1/2 hrs. I was told it's just and outdoor porch. Everything is uneven, so we cut out some punky wood which made the job go real quickly. I will not post pictures, because it is not how I would do things if it was for our house! They can "fix" things w 3m Primer and Patch then paint. Friends are happy, and I got a "handle" of JWB for my work. I have replaced just about every trim piece in their home.

Trying to get in the shop before my wife gives me a list to do because those friends and two more are coming over for a boat ride and dinner. (stuffed flounder)

Gunny sorry to hear about your shop foreman's wife.

Ron - your last post was truly funny! After a year of not working out, I could feel my legs weaken, I am back in the gym and will slowly bring back strength and get the heart rate up . We have a member in his mid 90's that plays golf almost every day. Others in their mid 80's that can "break their age". Incredible.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny's Dad's flag box in progress. It will take at least two weeks to get this to you. I will be traveling .

I will catch up in the AM.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Roofing Company Offers Free AR-15 With New Roof - Leftists Go Berserk*

*Matt Thomas, marketing director for Wiggins Construction in Powell, said he came up with the idea after noticing people moving into the state in droves from liberal havens like California.*

https://www.infowars.com/posts/roofing-company-offers-free-ar-15-with-new-roof-leftists-go-berserk/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Roofing Company Offers Free AR-15 With New Roof - Leftists Go Berserk*
> 
> *Matt Thomas, marketing director for Wiggins Construction in Powell, said he came up with the idea after noticing people moving into the state in droves from liberal havens like California.*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/roofing-company-offers-free-ar-15-with-new-roof-leftists-go-berserk/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Gun control is working here. Stabbings and beating with ball bats are way up.


----------



## bandit571

Picking dried glue off me fingers…..film at 2300hrs…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I love shopping through Amazon- It has been a great way for me to shop…. and a fantastic return policy…

Dinner-

Prime sirloin cap

Pan-fried pierogi (potato cheese)

Broccoli

Rustic bread


----------



## corelz125

It might of happen to me before a box from Amazon shows up and I forgot what's in it.

Looks good so far Petey. Home made stuffing for the flounder?

We seem to be on a streak here the last month or 2. It seems one of us in here loses a friend or family member a lot lately. This is one streak I hope it ends.


----------



## 987Ron

> I love shopping through Amazon- It has been a great way for me to shop…. and a fantastic return policy…
> - Desert_Woodworker


Guilty.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> We seem to be on a streak here the last month or 2. It seems one of us in here loses a friend or family member a lot lately. This is one streak I hope it ends.
> 
> - corelz125


*What I am finding besides death - a great support group that is forming amongst the guys here. A place to share their thoughts but your own as well will be accepted… Yet we also continue to excel in our woodworking, hobbies, friends, and family…

Any birthdays coming up let us know so we can get you a gift and everybody loves gifts…*









*
and who knows better than our Box meister Pottz (founding father)…*


----------



## moke

LBD- I made a pilgramage for you since you are a long ways a way--
I was told that they make about 15 different types a spam AND I was also told they no longer make Little Sizzlers! 
That is a travesty!!

I also threw in a sculpture of my sisters….



















I really didn't go there, my friend was visiting and he is originally from Austin MN, and visited there too….I asked him to take a photo of the museum. And those really aren't my sisters they just bare a strong resemblance!


----------



## 987Ron

rained all day, now a little lighting and thunder. All gone by morning according to NOAA. 
Almost time for this oldster to head toward bed.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny s Dad s flag box in progress. It will take at least two weeks to get this to you. I will be traveling .
> 
> I will catch up in the AM.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


AWESOME!!!! No rush, Mother has gone back and forth on whether she wants it on the mantle or if she doesn't want it at her house. Kinda hard I imagine emotionally. Gave her the option of keeping it here with my collection from family and couple close friends. Told her the Wall of Honor accepts all Veterans.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I also threw in a sculpture of my sisters….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - moke


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Picking dried glue off me fingers…..film at 2300hrs…
> 
> - bandit571


How many times do I have to remind you? Don't use wood glue for arthritis, use WD-40!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny sorry to hear about your shop foreman s wife.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks, will be a tough loss for him. To include the financial repercussions for the past 6 weeks of being in and out of the hospital. Long and drawn out.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *What I am finding besides death - a great support group that is forming amongst the guys here. A place to share their thoughts but your own as well will be accepted… Yet we also continue to excel in our woodworking, hobbies, friends, and family…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Very true. How goes the recovery from your fall?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Picking dried glue off me fingers…..film at 2300hrs…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> How many times do I have to remind you? Don t use wood glue for arthritis, use WD-40!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*What area should I spray on my wrist, with WD-40?*


----------



## pottz

> *Roofing Company Offers Free AR-15 With New Roof - Leftists Go Berserk*
> 
> *Matt Thomas, marketing director for Wiggins Construction in Powell, said he came up with the idea after noticing people moving into the state in droves from liberal havens like California.*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/roofing-company-offers-free-ar-15-with-new-roof-leftists-go-berserk/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Gun control is working here. Stabbings and beating with ball bats are way up.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


well thats better.


----------



## pottz

> It might of happen to me before a box from Amazon shows up and I forgot what s in it.
> 
> Looks good so far Petey. Home made stuffing for the flounder?
> 
> We seem to be on a streak here the last month or 2. It seems one of us in here loses a friend or family member a lot lately. This is one streak I hope it ends.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah im all for that !


----------



## pottz

> Picking dried glue off me fingers…..film at 2300hrs…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> How many times do I have to remind you? Don t use wood glue for arthritis, use WD-40!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *What area should I spray on my wrist, with WD-40?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats a nice picture of you dw ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *What I am finding besides death - a great support group that is forming amongst the guys here. A place to share their thoughts but your own as well will be accepted… Yet we also continue to excel in our woodworking, hobbies, friends, and family…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Very true. How goes the recovery from your fall?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> *


*

*Thx Gunny I will post later for I want to share myself and to others, the "FALL"; and my fall could have ended me like it does others… I will post it as the "Fall"*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Picking dried glue off me fingers…..film at 2300hrs…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> How many times do I have to remind you? Don t use wood glue for arthritis, use WD-40!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *What area should I spray on my wrist, with WD-40?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thats a nice picture of you dw ?
> 
> - pottz


Game on…


----------



## pottz

just got back from our fav restaurant.had my second moderna shot about 2:15 today, so far so good,from what i hear people that have a problem with the second is the next day,hopefully im good?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> just got back from our fav restaurant.had my second moderna shot about 2:15 today, so far so good,from what i hear people that have a problem with the second is the next day,hopefully im good?
> 
> - pottz


*
Do you need a personal tuck-in from me? *


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> just got back from our fav restaurant.had my second moderna shot about 2:15 today, so far so good,from what i hear people that have a problem with the second is the next day,hopefully im good?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Do you need a personal tuck-in from me? *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## pottz

> just got back from our fav restaurant.had my second moderna shot about 2:15 today, so far so good,from what i hear people that have a problem with the second is the next day,hopefully im good?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Do you need a personal tuck-in from me? *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh id love one my friend,and a story?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> just got back from our fav restaurant.had my second moderna shot about 2:15 today, so far so good,from what i hear people that have a problem with the second is the next day,hopefully im good?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Do you need a personal tuck-in from me? *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> oh id love one my friend,and a story?
> 
> - pottz


You know he just finished his poetry book right?

Ode to Some Lint I found in My Navel one Mid Summer Afternoon.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pre-dinner time went to the CNC to make a quick "machine stand" cutting… I was procrastinating the pump and line change… (pictured below)










and you know what happens when you procrastinating- It sprung a leak and water appeared!!!!! Fortunately, or as I say, very blessed, for it could have turned into a catastrophe…

Gunny cut me a break on hesitating on preventive maintenance…


----------



## pottz

hey did you guys hear caitlyn jenner is gonna run for california governor…..man she's got balls !!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - deleted…
> 
> - pottz


-1 Is this the best our founding father can do?

tuck-in canceled for Pottz. he can start to get a little nasty, which he has. Gunny you have the duty to care for our founding father tonight… no comment on your previous post… poems and navel…


----------



## pottz

> - deleted…
> 
> - pottz
> 
> -1 Is this the best our founding father can do?
> 
> tuck-in canceled for Pottz. he can start to get a little nasty, which he has. Gunny you have the duty to care for our founding father tonight… no comment on your previous post… poems and navel…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw you need too lighthen up man,you sound like a 90 year old catholic nun more and more.get a sense of humor man,you take life way too serious.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - deleted…
> 
> - pottz
> 
> -1 Is this the best our founding father can do?
> 
> tuck-in canceled for Pottz. he can start to get a little nasty, which he has. Gunny you have the duty to care for our founding father tonight… no comment on your previous post… poems and navel…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *dw you need too lighthen up man,you sound like a 90 year old catholic nun more and more.get a sense of humor man,you take life way too serious.*
> 
> - pottz


*

How I take "life" and sense of humor are 2 different things- I'm good with both…*


----------



## pottz

> - deleted…
> 
> - pottz
> 
> -1 Is this the best our founding father can do?
> 
> tuck-in canceled for Pottz. he can start to get a little nasty, which he has. Gunny you have the duty to care for our founding father tonight… no comment on your previous post… poems and navel…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *dw you need too lighthen up man,you sound like a 90 year old catholic nun more and more.get a sense of humor man,you take life way too serious.*
> 
> - pottz
> *
> 
> How I take "life" and sense of humor are 2 different things- I m good with both…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


all i can say is keep your preaching to yourself,if you dont like my jokes or corelz or whoever dont read em,or go to another thread maybe ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - deleted…
> 
> - pottz
> 
> -1 Is this the best our founding father can do?
> 
> tuck-in canceled for Pottz. he can start to get a little nasty, which he has. Gunny you have the duty to care for our founding father tonight… no comment on your previous post… poems and navel…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *dw you need too lighthen up man,you sound like a 90 year old catholic nun more and more.get a sense of humor man,you take life way too serious.*
> 
> - pottz
> *
> 
> How I take "life" and sense of humor are 2 different things- I m good with both…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *all i can say is keep your preaching to yourself,if you dont like my jokes or corelz or whoever dont read em,or go to another thread maybe ?*
> 
> - pottz


I don't preach, but this is a forum- someone posts- then open to the forum- the Jenner post was - IMO crass…

Why bring Corelz into this? "whoever" or anybody else- I would hope that they would be able to comment themselves…

As for "go to another thread maybe ?" should Gunny want me gone he can either ask me or block me…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit is at the DTT…

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/419603#comments


----------



## pottz

> - deleted…
> 
> - pottz
> 
> -1 Is this the best our founding father can do?
> 
> tuck-in canceled for Pottz. he can start to get a little nasty, which he has. Gunny you have the duty to care for our founding father tonight… no comment on your previous post… poems and navel…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *dw you need too lighthen up man,you sound like a 90 year old catholic nun more and more.get a sense of humor man,you take life way too serious.*
> 
> - pottz
> *
> 
> How I take "life" and sense of humor are 2 different things- I m good with both…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *all i can say is keep your preaching to yourself,if you dont like my jokes or corelz or whoever dont read em,or go to another thread maybe ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I don t preach, but this is a forum- someone posts- then open to the forum- the Jenner post was - IMO crass…
> 
> Why bring Corelz into this? "whoever" or anybody else- I would hope that they would be able to comment themselves…
> 
> As for "go to another thread maybe ?" should Gunny want me gone he can either ask me or block me…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


like i said you need too take some chill pills buddy,i come on this thread too chill out and have some fun with my friends,share some of our experiences and laugh at life.i mentioned corelz because you keep complaining his jokes are distasetful and you put me down for liking them ! get off the soap box and relax.if someone wants me gone just say so and ill be out of here.you decide what path you wanna take,and ill go the opposite.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Alright, lets call it a night, I am exhausted, way too much drama and sadness this week.

Catch you people tomorrow, a new day and new week, hopefully better ya know?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey did you guys hear caitlyn jenner is gonna run for california governor…..man she s got balls !!!!
> 
> - pottz


He threw his wife away after she supported him until he won in the Olympics, didn't he?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It might of happen to me before a box from Amazon shows up and I forgot what s in it.
> 
> Looks good so far Petey. Home made stuffing for the flounder?
> 
> We seem to be on a streak here the last month or 2. It seems one of us in here loses a friend or family member a lot lately. This is one streak I hope it ends.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah im all for that !
> 
> - pottz


ME 2!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Tonight I rejoice. For the last 2 months, I have been writing, documenting, and referencing my indictment of the chitty. It is 62 pages plus attachments. I am reporting the mayor, council, and staff for torture due to the anxiety and stress for the last few years. That is a felony under state and federal law. It is finally finished. Just one final proofread.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa you go man.

Boyz vs Girls today.


----------



## 987Ron

> Picking dried glue off me fingers…..film at 2300hrs…
> 
> - bandit571


Yes using your finger as a glue spreader instead of a proper one. Have done it also.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning … breakfast done, 2nd cup of coffee. Cool out 62 later up to 75 nice and sunny, clear skies. Dove's cooing in the trees off the porch and the wood peckers attacking the bird feeder. Blue birds chasing the neighbors cat. Start of a great day.

A bit of time in the shop. Play with a new "tool" or "toy" a bit. I have always been fascinated with some of the minature machines. Kids gave me a *Micro Mark table saw, upgrade carbide tipped blades and datto kit* for the b-day. 
Not sure if this is something I will ever actually use. Top is about 12 inches square. Regular blade cut 1/2 inch pine and 1/4" ply fine. All I have tried so far. Might need a minature sled for it. Not a modeler.

*Any ideas? Usages? Ever use one? Thoughts?*

Can't trash it as the kids gave it to me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Morning … breakfast done, 2nd cup of coffee. Cool out 62 later up to 75 nice and sunny, clear skies. Dove s cooing in the trees off the porch and the wood peckers attacking the bird feeder. Blue birds chasing the neighbors cat. Start of a great day.
> 
> A bit of time in the shop. Play with a new "tool" or "toy" a bit. I have always been fascinated with some of the minature machines. Kids gave me a *Micro Mark table saw, upgrade carbide tipped blades and datto kit* for the b-day.
> Not sure if this is something I will ever actually use. Top is about 12 inches square. Regular blade cut 1/2 inch pine and 1/4" ply fine. All I have tried so far. Might need a minature sled for it. Not a modeler.
> 
> *Any ideas? Usages? Ever use one? Thoughts?*
> 
> Can t trash it as the kids gave it to me.
> 
> - 987Ron


I like miniature tools and it looks well made. Here is a video on it in actual use… Enjoy and let us know what you make with it…
*
How to use Micro-Mark #80463 MicroLux Mini Tilting Arbor Table Saw*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Tonight I rejoice. For the last 2 months, I have been writing, documenting, and referencing my indictment of the chitty. It is 62 pages plus attachments. I am reporting the mayor, council, and staff for torture due to the anxiety and stress for the last few years. That is a felony under state and federal law. It is finally finished. Just one final proofread.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## bandit571

Cup of Seafood Ramon Noodles (with REAL seafood) for Lunch…while waiting on the washer and dryer…then off to the back porch, for the one man gazebo build….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


now that would be funny,right before the slap across the face -lol.


----------



## corelz125

That would end bad in my house Gunny. Or I would hear you made this mess now clean it up and then you can do the dishes.

Ron sounds like it would be good for cutting small parts for boxes. I would fund it useful for cutting parts for some of the puzzles I make.

Bob 62 pages that 60 extra pages past the city workers reading comprehension capability


----------



## pottz

> Morning … breakfast done, 2nd cup of coffee. Cool out 62 later up to 75 nice and sunny, clear skies. Dove s cooing in the trees off the porch and the wood peckers attacking the bird feeder. Blue birds chasing the neighbors cat. Start of a great day.
> 
> A bit of time in the shop. Play with a new "tool" or "toy" a bit. I have always been fascinated with some of the minature machines. Kids gave me a *Micro Mark table saw, upgrade carbide tipped blades and datto kit* for the b-day.
> Not sure if this is something I will ever actually use. Top is about 12 inches square. Regular blade cut 1/2 inch pine and 1/4" ply fine. All I have tried so far. Might need a minature sled for it. Not a modeler.
> 
> *Any ideas? Usages? Ever use one? Thoughts?*
> 
> Can t trash it as the kids gave it to me.
> 
> - 987Ron


those small saws are very cool for cutting small parts ron not just modelers or box makers,many times i wish i had one.you just reinvigorated that idea.proxxon is another good quality micro saw.hey if you dont want it send it my way, i promise i wont tell the kids-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Back in shop and getting things done. Urn parts are being glued up and this build which I started 2 weeks ago is ready for installation. Door is not ready yet, still needs final coat of finish and a screen installed.

Exhaust fan cabinet for finishing room.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


good one


----------



## pottz

if anyones bored with nothing too do i posted a new project.


----------



## bandit571

Add on to the Monitor Stand's shelf..is now installed..









Looks better than what used to be there..









Main Frame for the New Gazebo is done..









Got to about here…









Decided I had enough fun for today….plus Laundry Detail…..didn't even get to try out the new break area..









May need to take Monday off….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Yeah I am thinking of being a real $%^%[email protected]# and calling in sick tomorrow. Sick and TIRED of working… LOL


----------



## pottz

> Yeah I am thinking of being a real $%^%[email protected]# and calling in sick tomorrow. Sick and TIRED of working… LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i hear that,still got about 4-1/2 years too go.well so far no side effects from the second moderna shot,but i know some that didn't until a day or two later.


----------



## RichT

> Yeah I am thinking of being a real $%^%[email protected]# and calling in sick tomorrow. Sick and TIRED of working… LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Tell them you've got eye trouble-you just can't see going to work.


----------



## pottz

> Yeah I am thinking of being a real $%^%[email protected]# and calling in sick tomorrow. Sick and TIRED of working… LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Tell them you ve got eye trouble-you just can t see going to work.
> 
> - Rich


good one rich,maybe ill try it myself-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

........................ After reflecting on thoughts and posts from last night…. I came up with a reminder sticky note on my computer…..... Before posting I glance at the sticky note-

*-1 = N *_ * ( Do not use) *

*Just a reminder before I post, let see how it goes- Come on Corelz time to test me…..*

*
Willie Nelson - It's Hard to Be Humble_*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That would end bad in my house Gunny. Or I would hear you made this mess now clean it up and then you can do the dishes.
> 
> Ron sounds like it would be good for cutting small parts for boxes. I would fund it useful for cutting parts for some of the puzzles I make.
> 
> Bob 62 pages that 60 extra pages past the city workers reading comprehension capability
> 
> - corelz125


If the [email protected][email protected] don't get prosecuted and the earthquake doesn't happen in my lifetime, the total story and all the facts about their corruption should be an advantage for those seeking compensation for wrongful death, injury, disability, and property loss. One of the documents included is a letter stating propane and seismic issues are not in the fire department's scope of work. Who in the 7734's scope of work are they in? The chity staff admitted they don't know anything about it when they denied the code violation.

The first time I went up against an authoritarian bully to save a large group's lives was a real eye-opener. Why would 35 guys work in a building with heaters exhausting carbon monoxide? Do they think their last 2 hours of wages are work dying for? I thought the superintendent had to be the stupidest idiot in the world. He told me to work in areas it didn't bother me. When I said the carbon monoxide is filling the site. He told me he was going to have my boss remove me from the job if I didn't get back to work! I told him he better hurry because in 5 minutes he will be too late to remove me. I'm picking up my tools and when I get to the first payphone I am calling Labor and Industries to come to look for survivors. Apparently, he got his head out of his @$$. They were putting the exhaust pipes up by the time I got my tools picked up.

I'm wondering how they find enough stupid people to fill all the chity positions? Little doubt this will be a gold mine for personal injury attorneys after the Cascadia earthquake. I am really curious about 5 to 8 story apartments and senior canters they are building in the liquefaction zone. Will they get the same results as Niigata, Japan in 1964 with buildings laying on their backs?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Yeah I am thinking of being a real $%^%[email protected]# and calling in sick tomorrow. Sick and TIRED of working… LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Tell them you ve got eye trouble-you just can t see going to work.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lunch time: Spam on jam.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Yeah I am thinking of being a real $%^%[email protected]# and calling in sick tomorrow. Sick and TIRED of working… LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Tell them you have THE SYMPTOMS. 2weeks paid vacation ;-)


----------



## 987Ron

Son brought over a slab of ribs, tater tots, and baked beans. He likes to cook and is good at it. We also had some crab cakes left from last night. No dessert, no room for it anyway. 
Gained at least 4 lbs.

DW
As Adam Clayton Powell, Jr. once said "Keep the faith, baby; spread it gently an walk together children"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ........................ After reflecting on thoughts and posts from last night…. I came up with a reminder sticky note on my computer…..... Before posting I glance at the sticky note-
> 
> *-1 = N *_ * ( Do not use) *
> 
> *Just a reminder before I post, let see how it goes- Come on Corelz time to test me…..*
> 
> *
> Willie Nelson - It s Hard to Be Humble*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


IF there was only one musician in the world, Willie should be the one.


----------



## 987Ron

I grew up with Bob Wills music. Dad even sang with them a couple of time when Tommy Duncan was under the weather so to speak. They headquartered in Tulsa for a long time. The following kind of has a late nite at Gunney's Garage feel. Well for me. Texans and Oakies would understand.






Johnny Gimble the fiddle player on the left of Bob Wills, later in his life played one of my Dad's fiddles.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I grew up with Bob Wills music. Dad even sang with them a couple of time when Tommy Duncan was under the weather so to speak. They headquartered in Tulsa for a long time. The following kind of has a late nite at Gunney s Garage feel. Well for me. Texans and Oakies would understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


I grew up with dad singing Hank William's when we were milking. ;-)






Another document is a statement from a witness verifying my statement there was no excavation or disturbance of landscaping on the days the city inspector approved concrete pour for new foundation work correcting the 6-foot concrete wall built without any embedded foundation.


----------



## bandit571

If'n ya got a little time to kill…."Green Grass & High Tides" The Outlaws, LIVE…..then play the entire "Strikes" album by Blackfoot…....Then a little Doobie Brothers…...Then Chicago, LIVE at Tanglewood…....

Me…I am getting Charlie Horses in me hands…..everything else just plain hurts…will be having at least one Guinness Draught Stout…..Long neck brown bottle, at that….

"Whut happens in the Garage…stays in the Garage.."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The reason I picked Willie was he wrote hits for everyone for 30 years before he started performing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Patsy Cline leads this one


----------



## corelz125

> - woodbutcherbynight


Hahaha


----------



## corelz125

When it comes to codes and permits it's funny how more money gets you any permit you want.

DW I don't think thats in invitation you want to send out. A lot of jokes I have left out since I was told to stand in the corner.


----------



## pottz

> ........................ After reflecting on thoughts and posts from last night…. I came up with a reminder sticky note on my computer…..... Before posting I glance at the sticky note-
> 
> *-1 = N *_ * ( Do not use) *
> 
> *Just a reminder before I post, let see how it goes- Come on Corelz time to test me…..*
> 
> *
> Willie Nelson - It s Hard to Be Humble*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


hey sorry if i jumped on you last night but just take it all with a grain of salt.it'as all good.


----------



## pottz

> When it comes to codes and permits it s funny how more money gets you any permit you want.
> 
> DW I don t think thats in invitation you want to send out. A lot of jokes I have left out since I was told to stand in the corner.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah trust me ive seen some they wont make a g rating-lol.


----------



## LeeRoyMan




----------



## 987Ron

> I grew up with dad singing Hank William s when we were milking. ;
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Did you ever see a Appalachian Mountain Music Box? Box made out of about anything handy, tin often from an old snuff box under the strum area, fence staples for frets, screen door eyes for string pegs. Had a friend ask if I could make one and did some research on it. Made 2 one for her and I kept the other. She played a lot of blue grass. Pretty good at it. The music box was a bit crude but sounded okay with the right person playing it. I don't play any musical instrument.


----------



## pottz

> - LeeRoyMan


your just plain evil leeroy


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I grew up with dad singing Hank William s when we were milking. ;
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Did you ever see a Appalachian Mountain Music Box? Box made out of about anything handy, tin often from an old snuff box under the strum area, fence staples for frets, screen door eyes for string pegs. Had a friend ask if I could make one and did some research on it. Made 2 one for her and I kept the other. She played a lot of blue grass. Pretty good at it. The music box was a bit crude but sounded okay with the right person playing it. I don t play any musical instrument.
> 
> - 987Ron


Never heard of it. I don't play anything either. In 5th grade, they taught flutophone. At the end of the year, most kids chose an instrument for the band. They told my mom no point in me trying to play anything ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> "Whut happens in the Garage…stays in the Garage.."
> 
> - bandit571


*That goes for Corona Crazy and the Show as well…*


----------



## pottz

.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

.


----------



## pottz

oh man am i hearing chirping in the distance ? yikes !!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> oh man am i hearing chirping in the distance ? yikes !!!!
> 
> - pottz


*It is your fault for chastising me about "-1"*


----------



## pottz

> Leroy, I like #1 for your post.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


that one but i dont think the next two are cricket approved ? so who is gonna start thread #4 ?


----------



## pottz

> oh man am i hearing chirping in the distance ? yikes !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *It is your fault for chastising me about "-1"*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey i apologized !


----------



## LeeRoyMan

I don't know what you're talking about.

(Fixed for the paranoid….)


----------



## pottz

> I don t know what you re talking about.
> 
> (Fixed for the paranoid….)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


fixed what i still see the lineup.you sure you wanna get rid of those friends ? hey i wont judge.


----------



## pottz

so maybe dw's lazerium,petey's paradise,topa's propane palace or maybe ron's ramshackles ?


----------



## pottz

leeroy now your projects are gone,and replaced with ? i think your under siege my friend,time too call ghost busters buddy -lol.
also your shop is gone,forum topic's are gone.what the hell man!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
My big Project of the Day-

Repair the broken water line on the CNC*









*
Remove and replace the 2 tubing water lines with a new pump and lines…*









*
Finished the program to make a support stand (MDF) cut, glued, and assembled…*


----------



## pottz

dw so is this setup inside your house?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Alright, lets call it a night, I am exhausted, way too much drama and sadness this week.
> 
> Catch you people tomorrow, a new day and new week, hopefully better ya know?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*
Best post as a leader… Thx*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Are there any May birthdays coming up?*


----------



## pottz

> * Are there any May birthdays coming up?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


cant think of any myself ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Are there any May birthdays coming up?*
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> cant think of any myself ?
> 
> - pottz
> *


*

*
Hmmmm…...*


----------



## bandit571

15 May 1953


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 15 May 1953
> 
> - bandit571


Invasion of Antarctica??


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 15 May 1953
> 
> - bandit571


*
Stay with us we have a May 12th before yours… I got it on the calendar and I'll post a reminder when we get closer to the date…

Birthdays for May-

May 12th (mystery member)

May 15th - Bandit*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 15 May 1953
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Invasion of Antarctica??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Are you going to work on Monday?*


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Yes he is,
Because he has integrity and even if he doesn't want to go he will.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Yes he is,
> Because he has integrity and even if he doesn t want to go he will.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Mostly I like to eat ya know. Plus with the shop foreman gone I can get into more trouble….... LOL


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Yes he is,
> Because he has integrity and even if he doesn t want to go he will.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Mostly I like to eat ya know. Plus with the shop foreman gone I can get into more trouble….... LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


No, you got plenty of money. 
You're just a stand up guy. 
You know the foreman is not going to be there and it will only be worst if you don't show up.
Sure you might be able to sluff off a little, but I'm sure you will still do your fair share.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> No, you got plenty of money.
> You re just a stand up guy.
> You know the foreman is not going to be there and it will only be worst if you don t show up.
> Sure you might be able to sluff off a little, but I m sure you will still do your fair share.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


True, but I am going to ask about rethinking the no alcohol while working policy…... LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> True, but I am going to ask about rethinking the no alcohol while working policy…... LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I remember working in the Rainier Brewery in Seattle we would go into the break room and have a Wild Rainier. They put all the damaged cases in there. If it got low, cases would definitely get damaged;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Yes he is,
> Because he has integrity and even if he doesn t want to go he will.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


*
My exact thoughts- Go-Gunny-Go…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I remember working in the Rainier Brewery in Seattle we would go into the break room and have a Wild Rainier. They put all the damaged cases in there. If it got low, cases would definitely get damaged;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


No Coors light long neck bottle stuck with AL cans… a good Rainer long neck would make my night…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*First, call for Pottz and Gunny*

"First Call"/"Reveille"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I also threw in a sculpture of my sisters….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - moke


With such kinship, obviously they were older sisters and kept dressing you up in pink tutus before dropping you off at school!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I remember working in the Rainier Brewery in Seattle we would go into the break room and have a Wild Rainier. They put all the damaged cases in there. If it got low, cases would definitely get damaged;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> No Coors light long neck bottle stuck with AL cans… a good Rainer long neck would make my night…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It would be aged beer. They closed 20 years ago ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


My 6th great grandfather George Philip Dodderer was the first settler on the land 20 miles NW of Philadelphia. They were afraid to let the kids play with the Indians and equally afraid not to let them play with the Indians. He gave Indians a piglet as a friendly gesture. The kids were over at the village so he decided to take a peek to see what was happening. Peering into the village he saw a squaw feeding a papoose on one side and the piglet on the other. That is from a family history book written in the 1800s.


----------



## robscastle

Not to be out done here is my contribution.










BTW DW I have honoured my commitment.


----------



## corelz125

Pushing the envelope there DW with the pics


----------



## bigblockyeti

> True, but I am going to ask about rethinking the no alcohol while working policy…... LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Was it ever determined what caused the Grand Caravan to be torched in your shop? Alcohol wasn't involved was it?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> True, but I am going to ask about rethinking the no alcohol while working policy…... LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Was it ever determined what caused the Grand Caravan to be torched in your shop? Alcohol wasn t involved was it?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


To my knowledge no they did not pinpoint it exactly. Just listed as electrical fire.
Alcohol was consumed AFTERWARDS.
LOL


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


up at 4:15 am as usual during the week.


----------



## pottz

> Pushing the envelope there DW with the pics
> 
> - corelz125


+1 probably not cricket approved ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Are you guys referring to-
*
Romulus and Remus (pic)*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romulus_and_Remus


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

F.Y.I. back to woodworking for those who are retired… I like to pursue woodworking "time passer sites and articles"










https://www.woodshopnews.com/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> My 6th great grandfather George Philip Dodderer was the first settler on the land 20 miles NW of Philadelphia. They were afraid to let the kids play with the Indians and equally afraid not to let them play with the Indians. He gave Indians a piglet as a friendly gesture. The kids were over at the village so he decided to take a peek to see what was happening. Peering into the village he saw a squaw feeding a papoose on one side and the piglet on the other. That is from a family history book written in the 1800s.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Folklore lives on… good story


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> True, but I am going to ask about rethinking the no alcohol while working policy…... LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Was it ever determined what caused the Grand Caravan to be torched in your shop? Alcohol wasn t involved was it?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


There used o be a website BurningFords.com when SWMOB's Aerostar burned after we took it in for the recall to prevent burning. Maybe Chrysler is joining the club?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Something to read until the younger older workers who are at work can come home..*



> There used o be a website BurningFords.com when SWMOB s Aerostar burned after we took it in for the recall to prevent burning. Maybe Chrysler is joining the club?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Here is a current bad car story…*

https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/ford/2021/04/26/ford-defective-transmissions-focus-fiesta-settlements/7378348002/

*I ask what is the difference between the company ex to those WA politicians that you post about?*

- picture deleted -


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Something to read until the younger older workers who are at work can come home..*
> 
> There used o be a website BurningFords.com when SWMOB s Aerostar burned after we took it in for the recall to prevent burning. Maybe Chrysler is joining the club?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *Here is a current bad car story…*
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/ford/2021/04/26/ford-defective-transmissions-focus-fiesta-settlements/7378348002/
> 
> *I ask what is the difference between the company ex to those WA politicians that you post about?*
> 
> - picture deleted -
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


In Uganda businessmen practice witchcraft sacrificing people, usually a child, to enhance businesses. We are not privileged to the rituals or other practices in executive sessions or other upper management activities. We do see much higher levels of sacrifice. Boeing sacrificed 346 ignoring safety with the 737 MAX and was willing to kill more, but foreign regulators pressured the FAA to stop them. Pacific Gas and Electric sacrificed over 100 generating upper management bonuses while ignoring maintenance. Lots of contradiction in this news story. Safety standards must be awfully low and the company is obviously lying as they continue to sacrifice people for profits. https://www.nbcnews.com/business/corporations/pacific-gas-electric-execs-got-big-bonuses-meeting-safety-goals-n1102681 They have pled guilty, but unless the managers face criminal prosecution and the same consequences as their victims, their sacrifices will continue. "In accordance with the agreement PG&E reached in March 2020 with the Butte County District Attorney, the company pleaded guilty to 84 counts of involuntary manslaughter and one count of unlawfully starting a fire."

They sacrificed 4 in the Seattle Crane collapse in April of 2019. 
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/10/17/seattle-crane-collapse-investigation-companies-fined-avoidable-accident/4018256002/

It will continue. Here in Auburn, the chitty and fire officials are willing to risk a dozen homes and 50 people. I do not believe the Salem witchcraft trials were justified, but they are in Auburn and on Wall Street today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## corelz125

Or a husky Bob. The dire wolf picked up a whole bagel and ate the entire thing while I was chasing him full speed around the yard.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Or a husky Bob. The dire wolf picked up a whole bagel and ate the entire thing while I was chasing him full speed around the yard.
> 
> - corelz125


Whew!! I thought you said BEAGLE when I first glanced at it.


----------



## pottz

> Or a husky Bob. The dire wolf picked up a whole bagel and ate the entire thing while I was chasing him full speed around the yard.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Whew!! I thought you said BEAGLE when I first glanced at it.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


easy that sent a chill down my spine ! oh the beagle we find her chewing on sticks,rocks you name it.amazing we havn't had a vet bill yet!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Or a husky Bob. The dire wolf picked up a whole bagel and ate the entire thing while I was chasing him full speed around the yard.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Whew!! I thought you said BEAGLE when I first glanced at it.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> easy that sent a chill down my spine ! oh the beagle we find her chewing on sticks,rocks you name it.amazing we havn t had a vet bill yet!
> 
> - pottz


Do beagles eat bagels? Those words are almost identical post-Topamax ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

It looks like we need D_W back soon…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Long day at work, double duty and all that jazz. Got cabinet finished.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Back at it for the Cross for Dad's Urn.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Space… a lot going on up there…*

*TSAR WARS Putin confirms 'successful' test of new rocket 'designed to blast space missiles to bits'*
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/14765533/putin-test-missile-blast-us-space-weapons-bits/

*Space Junk Removal Is Not Going Smoothly*
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/space-junk-removal-is-not-going-smoothly/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

double post


----------



## corelz125

Nice looking cross Gunny. You layered the wooo or built it out?

Haha no the dire wolf didn't eat a beagle. He doesn't chew rocks or sticks mostly food.


----------



## pottz

> Or a husky Bob. The dire wolf picked up a whole bagel and ate the entire thing while I was chasing him full speed around the yard.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Whew!! I thought you said BEAGLE when I first glanced at it.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> easy that sent a chill down my spine ! oh the beagle we find her chewing on sticks,rocks you name it.amazing we havn t had a vet bill yet!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Do beagles eat bagels? Those words are almost identical post-Topamax ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


oh yeah she'll most anything.


----------



## pottz

> Long day at work, double duty and all that jazz. Got cabinet finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


gunny in a small room with flammable finishes is that fan rated for that safety wise? dont wanna hear that you were blown up or set on fire.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good point Pottz- from what I have read and understood those electric fans and flammable vapors= fire or boom…

We care about you and let us know…


----------



## pottz

> *Space… a lot going on up there…*
> 
> *TSAR WARS Putin confirms 'successful' test of new rocket 'designed to blast space missiles to bits'*
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/14765533/putin-test-missile-blast-us-space-weapons-bits/
> 
> *Space Junk Removal Is Not Going Smoothly*
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/space-junk-removal-is-not-going-smoothly/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


that video shows a lot of rockets being launched but at what going where.looks like a lot of hype to me.we could make a similar video and it would prove nothing.putin likes to pound his chest a lot.


----------



## pottz

dw get out your frying pan the spam is here-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Tonight one time only I will be cooking "Eddie Spam" in my b-mineral pan…


----------



## pottz

> Tonight one time only I will be cooking "Eddie Spam" in my b-mineral pan…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


make sure its fried good-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bright and early boys…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Space… a lot going on up there…*
> 
> *TSAR WARS Putin confirms 'successful' test of new rocket 'designed to blast space missiles to bits'*
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/14765533/putin-test-missile-blast-us-space-weapons-bits/
> 
> *Space Junk Removal Is Not Going Smoothly*
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/space-junk-removal-is-not-going-smoothly/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> that video shows a lot of rockets being launched but at what going where.looks like a lot of hype to me.we could make a similar video and it would prove nothing.putin likes to pound his chest a lot.
> 
> - pottz


Putin taking advantage of US firing Boeing since they are no longer capable of much of anything. Probably have to have Airbus finsih teh tankers if we want to refuel fighters in midair.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Long day at work, double duty and all that jazz. Got cabinet finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Fan reminds me of back in the late 80s, An auto shop called about connecting a new piece of equipment. There was no spray booth or any explosion-proof wiring. I told him the electrical inspector will shut you down when he sees this. He may give you a week to correct it, but since it is a flammable vapor violation, he may have the power company disconnect you immediately. He said he had a fire department inspection a couple of weeks ago and they gave him a clean bill of health. Consistent with the one here that doesn't know a darn thing about propane pooling up to a foot deep when the wind is less than 3 mph. ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Good point Pottz- from what I have read and understood those electric fans and flammable vapors= fire or boom…
> 
> We care about you and let us know…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah, they do. Working on gas stations in the 70s, no OSHA like today, the pump I was working on had been leaking more than most. It was a still day. I saw an Iron Worker take a cutting torch up to cut on the canopy. I didn't smell any fumes, but I thought the odds were against me. I walked about 60 feet away and watched the first spark go bomb. I always thought it would have been signed hair and peeling skin until I was researching info to give facts for the chitty to ignore. Lungs don't survive ten temps up to 3300 F
;-(


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Guys I am with ya on the fumes thing. The room is not where I spray finish, do that outside and then bring the stuff inside later. Primary purpose of the fan is cooling. Kinda like a whole house fan. It pulls the air through the open window on opposite side of room. This gives a cooler air rather than a fan that just blows already warm air around.

Problem with the attic fan idea was at 1600 CFM when I used a foam brush on a flat piece it would pull the finish like waves on the ocean across the surface. Well that and it also pulled the door open….. Seems I did a decent job sealing the place up when I built it in 1999. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nice looking cross Gunny. You layered the wooo or built it out?
> 
> Haha no the dire wolf didn t eat a beagle. He doesn t chew rocks or sticks mostly food.
> 
> - corelz125


Made a cabinet to fit the opening and gave a 1/8 gap side to side / top to bottom. Edge banded oak plywood with some oak I had on hand. 2 coats of shellac and then top coat with poly. Have 4 units total like this in finishing room. 1 more left to build to house brushes and such.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny, the Urn is coming a long nicely.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good update on the fan…

For pool owners- $$$ price increase and shortages coming…


----------



## pottz

dw looks like you did a good job frying that spam last night,it's all gone-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> dw looks like you did a good job frying that spam last night,it s all gone-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Yes, but so is Ron with his AM check-ins….. Hope all is well Ron


----------



## pottz

> dw looks like you did a good job frying that spam last night,it s all gone-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yes, but so is Ron with his AM check-ins….. Hope all is well Ron
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


he's ok posted twice so far today just not here since sunday ?


----------



## 987Ron

Am okay if having to much to do is okay Been busy. Did look at projects and comment. Encouragement is always nice to get.
New crown at the Dentist 8 am yesterday. Shopping for some shop items. Flat black paint only available here in gallons so it seems. Need a lot less. Square drive wood screws, ran out of one size, not available locally, put an order into McFeelys.com. Good place to get screws, bolts etc. Strong, lots of choices. 
Had a chance to get on track with a Porsche GT4. Great fun. Fast, corners great, above my ability.
Helped the son get some accessory parts for his new pickup.
Just busy.
Today is slow down do a little shop time. Wife wants some help with yard work, woman's work is never done. 
Trim a bush, spray some mold control. Keep her happy.

More later. Off to the shop. Finishing a segmented bowl. May post later.


----------



## 987Ron

> Tonight one time only I will be cooking "Eddie Spam" in my b-mineral pan…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Have not had Spam since WWII or I forgot when. Kind of remember in the 40s… Mom cooking Spam, criss cross cuts in the top, cloves in the crosses, and brown sugar and mustard glaze. About all I can recall, not sure what it tasted like, and only recall a once or twice use of it. As a kid I do remember standing in line in the early morning at a bakery to get bread. Rationed or just short supply, not sure. Seems we are getting back to some of the WWII shortages, only then it had a meaning.


----------



## 1thumb

Fried spam or fried bologna with mayo tomato salt n pepper tastes good


----------



## 987Ron

> Fried spam or fried bologna with mayo tomato salt n pepper tastes good
> 
> - 1thumb


Had a lot of fried bologna sandwiches as a kid. Admit to having a yen for it a few times and buy bologna and frying it up for a sandwich or two. Bologna while frying does curl up unless you cut some slits in it on the edges.


----------



## 1thumb

> Fried spam or fried bologna with mayo tomato salt n pepper tastes good
> 
> - 1thumb
> 
> Had a lot of fried bologna sandwiches as a kid. Admit to having a yen for it a few times and buy bologna and frying it up for a sandwich or two. Bologna while frying does curl up unless you cut some slits in it on the edges.
> 
> - 987Ron


Gotta cut the slits


----------



## pottz

only ate spam once about years ago,was ok i guess havn't had a craving for it so it couldn't have been that great ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- your son's truck- Ranger? I have one and I like it- what is he going to add to it?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> only ate spam once about years ago,was ok i guess havn t had a craving for it so it couldn t have been that great ?
> 
> - pottz


You said this about Hot Pockets… and as for Coors light tasting like P&$$ with the shortage of long neck bottles I have been subjected to cans… and drinking from a can is like you said… maybe it is time to quit…


----------



## pottz

> Ron- your son s truck- Ranger? I have one and I like it- what is he going to add to it?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i bought a ranger beginning of last year,love it.i thought i saw one in the one pic of your lazer when it was in the garage.i added running boards,mud flaps,a flip cover for the bed,rubber bed liner and swing out tool box.


----------



## corelz125

I think you cook most meat with cloves and brown sugar will taste pretty good. Ring busy is a good thing Ron.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ron- your son s truck- Ranger? I have one and I like it- what is he going to add to it?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i bought a ranger beginning of last year,love it.i thought i saw one in the one pic of your lazer when it was in the garage.i added running boards,mud flaps,a flip cover for the bed,rubber bed liner and swing out tool box.
> 
> - pottz


A good truck- I will add some rock sliders soon.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I think you cook most meat with cloves and brown sugar will taste pretty good.
> - corelz125


Now you have ruined Pottz's secret spice recipe… and I thought it was his smoker…


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron- your son s truck- Ranger? I have one and I like it- what is he going to add to it?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yes a Ranger. Bed liner and floor mats by Weathertech. Trailer hitch we have a small utility trailer, Dog proof the back seat (Corgi). Dash Cam?? This will be his to school (Prof at Univ. here) car and general usage. HIs Cayman is his fun car. So far he really likes it. He lives about 4 blocks from me so it is there for my usage as well if needed. Better than owning another car/truck.


----------



## 987Ron

Not sure if I posted it before. When doing some research on a new radar detector for the P-cars, One of the manufactures reps told us that a Ford 150 or like vehicle (most pickups and SUVs) can be detected by the police radar at 1 mile. While a Porsche, Corvette, etc. is only 750 ft. Flat frontal area reflects the radar beam better. I never speed or tell stories anyway so it did not matter. Ha


----------



## pottz

> Not sure if I posted it before. When doing some research on a new radar detector for the P-cars, One of the manufactures reps told us that a Ford 150 or like vehicle (most pickups and SUVs) can be detected by the police radar at 1 mile. While a Porsche, Corvette, etc. is only 750 ft. Flat frontal area reflects the radar beam better. I never speed or tell stories anyway so it did not matter. Ha
> 
> - 987Ron


i hear ya i stick too the limits and still get their.in L.A. seems everyone is in a big hurry go tearing past you dodging from lane too lane yet at every stop light their they are in front of me-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny, the Urn is coming a long nicely.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks. Just about done with cutting pieces. Then to glue it up into one solid piece. Other 3 sides are ready for assembly. The top I cut a board to turn to 6 inches. Going to wrap part of a dog leash to it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Not sure if I posted it before. When doing some research on a new radar detector for the P-cars, One of the manufactures reps told us that a Ford 150 or like vehicle (most pickups and SUVs) can be detected by the police radar at 1 mile. While a Porsche, Corvette, etc. is only 750 ft. Flat frontal area reflects the radar beam better. I never speed or tell stories anyway so it did not matter. Ha
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> i hear ya i stick too the limits and still get their.in L.A. seems everyone is in a big hurry go tearing past you dodging from lane too lane yet at every stop light their they are in front of me-lol.
> 
> - pottz


My work van and pulling 5th wheel there was so much of that sometimes I drove in the wrong lanes because getting a ticket was cheaper than the wrecks the idiots were trying to cause cutting in front slamming on the brakes to exit. I recall one @$$ hole who drove on the rear bumper of my 5th wheel one night. headlights in the rearview mirror are a migraine trigger. If I sped up, he did, if I slowed he did. Came to downhill and I sped up and cut in front. He drove back there flipping his lights up and down for at least 20 miles ;-) Light behind the 5er don't matter ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Am okay if having to much to do is okay Been busy. Did look at projects and comment. Encouragement is always nice to get.
> New crown at the Dentist 8 am yesterday. Shopping for some shop items. Flat black paint only available here in gallons so it seems. Need a lot less. Square drive wood screws, ran out of one size, not available locally, put an order into McFeelys.com. Good place to get screws, bolts etc. Strong, lots of choices.
> Had a chance to get on track with a Porsche GT4. Great fun. Fast, corners great, above my ability.
> Helped the son get some accessory parts for his new pickup.
> Just busy.
> Today is slow down do a little shop time. Wife wants some help with yard work, woman s work is never done.
> Trim a bush, spray some mold control. Keep her happy.
> 
> More later. Off to the shop. Finishing a segmented bowl. May post later.
> 
> - 987Ron


I'd rather be doing all of that than concentrating on the prosecution of the wicked witch of the west and protecting the neighborhood. Better get back to work on the documentation. The state will be contactIng me any day now. One would think the idiots would know better than to support propane disaster in situations like this 9.2 quake: 









Seems like that would be enough death and destruction without explosions and fires, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gunny, the Urn is coming a long nicely.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Thanks. Just about done with cutting pieces. Then to glue it up into one solid piece. Other 3 sides are ready for assembly. The top I cut a board to turn to 6 inches. Going to wrap part of a dog leash to it.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 following along…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Afternoon thoughts… Pottz and I both have the same type of truck… who would have ever guessed… Now I feel closer to the guy… must be an omen…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I do a lot of screen time and after getting tired from reading from the 24" monitor I upgraded to a 27".

+1 worth the $$$ and I don't need to buy glasses.


----------



## 987Ron

+1 on the 27" monitor, be careful. Get a crick in the neck going from one side to the other to quick. Really helps these old eyes with things like spread sheets, Lightburn and other detailed programs.


----------



## pottz

> Afternoon thoughts… Pottz and I both have the same type of truck… who would have ever guessed… Now I feel closer to the guy… must be an omen…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


attention guys 1 ford ranger low miles must sell fast make offer ;-)


----------



## 987Ron

> Afternoon thoughts… Pottz and I both have the same type of truck… who would have ever guessed… Now I feel closer to the guy… must be an omen…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> attention guys 1 ford ranger low miles must sell fast make offer ;-)
> 
> - pottz


My only pickup truck was in about 1966 a 1956 Morris Minor Pickup, 1/4 ton, 947 cc engine, 34 hp, The kids loved it. Like the picture but ours was red with a big airhorn on the roof. 0 to 60 was tomorrow. Customer paid his bill with it. Be fun to still have.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> +1 on the 27" monitor, be careful. Get a crick in the neck going from one side to the other to quick. Really helps these old eyes with things like spread sheets, Lightburn and other detailed programs.
> 
> - 987Ron


Thx- Lightburn and Aspire a must have 27" ... little did I know



> Afternoon thoughts… Pottz and I both have the same type of truck… who would have ever guessed… Now I feel closer to the guy… must be an omen…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> attention guys 1 ford ranger low miles must sell fast make offer ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Dude don't sell it because Ron's son has one…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron I enjoy your life stories…


----------



## BurlyBob

You all were talking about Spam a while back. The last time I used Spam was for crawdad bait. As I recall it worked quite well.

I've been at all day and I'm done. It's Miller Time, or cheap beer time. What ever I'm going for a cold one!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Happy days are here again I found the Coors light longnecks today

MIA Bandit no woodshop or lunch posts….


----------



## bandit571

These showed up for a Cruise-in a few years back..









and..









and









I would much rather have…









Might be a bit tough to keep clean…too rainy up around here for a Slingshot..


















Anybody LIKE the colour Yellow?


----------



## BurlyBob

Bandit, I got my cold one. Love that 5 window Chevy! I want one but have no place to keep it.

I was going to go fishing tomorrow. I went to gete my license. I found out I qualify for a Pioneer comb hunting/fishing license. It's only $6. That's a far cry from the $85 it now costs. It's going to take a couple of days to get. But I'm willing to postpone things for that type on money.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I ve been at all day and I m done. It s Miller Time, or cheap beer time. What ever I m going for a cold one!
> 
> - BurlyBob


*
+1 Pottz are you listening "long neck bottled beer"... *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Bandit on the pics…


----------



## BurlyBob

Sorry Potts, I prefer something with a little more kick and substance. I drink Natural Ice, more kick and cheaper. Although I would prefer a really good Dark German beer, but you just can't find it here.


----------



## 987Ron

+1 bandit on the pics.

When use oldsters were teens cars were more suited for our needs. Bench seat, no console or bucket seats. Your girl friend could slide over and sit close. No seat belts to constrain things. Oh the good old days. Now this is historical and therefore G rated.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> +1 bandit on the pics.
> 
> When use oldsters were teens cars were more suited for our needs. *Bench seat, no console or bucket seats. Your girl friend could slide over and sit close. *No seat belts to constrain things. Oh the good old days. Now this is historical and therefore G rated.
> 
> - 987Ron


The front seat stories in "G"- Yes, she sits by your side but does she put her arm around your back/shoulder… and if a cop sees you with her arm around your shoulder… you could get a ticket


----------



## 987Ron

I, you, shall not dwell on where arms and such wandered in those old cars. We might get a ticket from Cricket.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

+1 Bandit on the Tbird ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Afternoon thoughts… Pottz and I both have the same type of truck… who would have ever guessed… Now I feel closer to the guy… must be an omen…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> attention guys 1 ford ranger low miles must sell fast make offer ;-)
> 
> - pottz


$5


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*From the projects…*

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/419642#comment-5005833

he gives a link for lighting our projects

"+1 for the link to lighting our stuff…

from your site"

https://evandesigns.com/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Afternoon thoughts… Pottz and I both have the same type of truck… who would have ever guessed… Now I feel closer to the guy… must be an omen…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> attention guys 1 ford ranger low miles must sell fast make offer ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> $5
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Top Max- did you do a car fact check- accidents and liens- clean title…?*


----------



## pottz

> +1 on the 27" monitor, be careful. Get a crick in the neck going from one side to the other to quick. Really helps these old eyes with things like spread sheets, Lightburn and other detailed programs.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Thx- Lightburn and Aspire a must have 27" ... little did I know
> 
> Afternoon thoughts… Pottz and I both have the same type of truck… who would have ever guessed… Now I feel closer to the guy… must be an omen…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> attention guys 1 ford ranger low miles must sell fast make offer ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Dude don t sell it because Ron s son has one…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


oh no not at all,it's because "something" came up rather quickly !


----------



## pottz

> I ve been at all day and I m done. It s Miller Time, or cheap beer time. What ever I m going for a cold one!
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> *
> +1 Pottz are you listening "long neck bottled beer"... *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah ya whatever ? youd think by now you guys would know better.everyday when i get home swmbo has a whiskey drink on the counter waiting for me,im a lucky man ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Sorry Potts, I prefer something with a little more kick and substance. I drink Natural Ice, more kick and cheaper. Although I would prefer a really good Dark German beer, but you just can t find it here.
> 
> - BurlyBob


oh i dont touch that stuff dw calls beer bob.


----------



## pottz

> I, you, shall not dwell on where arms and such wandered in those old cars. We might get a ticket from Cricket.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 ron !


----------



## pottz

> Afternoon thoughts… Pottz and I both have the same type of truck… who would have ever guessed… Now I feel closer to the guy… must be an omen…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> attention guys 1 ford ranger low miles must sell fast make offer ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> $5
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


sold just come and get it-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Afternoon thoughts… Pottz and I both have the same type of truck… who would have ever guessed… Now I feel closer to the guy… must be an omen…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> attention guys 1 ford ranger low miles must sell fast make offer ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> $5
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *Top Max- did you do a car fact check- accidents and liens- clean title…?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


hey back off dw what happens to a truck in cali,stays in cali !!!! that 5 bucks is in the mail yet?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I reached out in a PM to "carol" the woodworker- see above post above. When I decide to comment on the project I like to see more on the artist… She would be a great addition to the Garage; read her profile…

*My PM to "carol"*

*Invite to "Gunny's Garage" no SPAM I just like your profile… stop by and say hello.

"over and out"*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Top Max- did you do a car fact check- accidents and liens- clean title…?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey back off dw what happens to a truck in cali,stays in cali !!!! that 5 bucks is in the mail yet?
> 
> - pottz


*
Park it at the beach and post some pics… *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *From the projects…*
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/419642#comment-5005833
> 
> he gives a link for lighting our projects
> 
> "+1 for the link to lighting our stuff…
> 
> from your site"
> 
> https://evandesigns.com/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*This is the post re: invite*


----------



## pottz

> I reached out in a PM to "carol" the woodworker- see above post above. When I decide to comment on the project I like to see more on the artist… She would be a great addition to the Garage; read her profile…
> 
> *My PM to "carol"*
> 
> *Invite to "Gunny s Garage" no SPAM I just like your profile… stop by and say hello.
> 
> "over and out"*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


she does some nice stuff, i wish more woman would join our forum.ill tell ya someone too check out is a new lj (devint) she will blow you away with her knowledge,especially hand planes but also high tech stuff like the shaper origin.totally impressed me from day one.


----------



## pottz

> *From the projects…*
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/419642#comment-5005833
> 
> he gives a link for lighting our projects
> 
> "+1 for the link to lighting our stuff…
> 
> from your site"
> 
> https://evandesigns.com/
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *This is the post re: invite*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


not sure if woman would feel comfortable with our thread dw,you know what i mean ?


----------



## corelz125

Two blondes were working on a house.
The one who was nailing down siding would reach into her nail pouch, pull out a nail and either toss it over her shoulder or nail it in.
The other, figuring this was worth looking into, asked, "Why are you throwing those nails away?"
The first explained, "If I pull a nail out of my pouch and it's pointed toward me, I throw it away 'cause it's defective. If it's pointed toward the house, then I nail it in!"
The second blonde got completely upset and yelled, "You moron! The nails pointed toward you aren't defective! They're for the other side of the house!"


----------



## corelz125

BurlyBob nothing wrong with the Champagne of beers. It's much better than Coors light.

Ron you had some collection of cars over the years.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- +1 IMO if you like another woodworker send them a PM invite to Gunny's Garage. What I liked about "carol" is her military background as well as a woodworker.

But are you not responsible for bringing in the Duck?

Gotta go Corelz just posted…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> BurlyBob nothing wrong with the *Champagne of beers*. It s much better than Coors light.
> 
> - corelz125


*Bud* beer is like jokes some people like them others don't… (side note when Pottz wants to make a point with a friend he uses "Bud")










This leads to some history…

https://vinepair.com/articles/why-miller-high-life-champagne-beers/
*
MIA: Food Trucks and bottled beer…
*


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron you had some collection of cars over the years.
> 
> - corelz125


Cars have been a big part of my life. Started with a 31 Model A. Some competitive driving and SCCA racing. 
All that led to a career as a rep for a parts manufacturer. Gabriel shocks, Maremont Exhaust. All in all cars have been good to me.


----------



## pottz

> Two blondes were working on a house.
> The one who was nailing down siding would reach into her nail pouch, pull out a nail and either toss it over her shoulder or nail it in.
> The other, figuring this was worth looking into, asked, "Why are you throwing those nails away?"
> The first explained, "If I pull a nail out of my pouch and it's pointed toward me, I throw it away 'cause it's defective. If it's pointed toward the house, then I nail it in!"
> The second blonde got completely upset and yelled, "You moron! The nails pointed toward you aren't defective! They're for the other side of the house!"
> 
> - corelz125


shhhh, lmao,i dont want dw too hear me !


----------



## 987Ron

> https://vinepair.com/articles/why-miller-high-life-champagne-beers/
> - Desert_Woodworker


An old German Bier Meister once told me "Never drink or trust a bier that comes in a clear bottle'.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- +1 IMO if you like another woodworker send them a PM invite to Gunny s Garage. What I liked about "carol" is her military background as well as a woodworker.
> 
> But are you not responsible for bringing in the Duck?
> 
> Gotta go Corelz just posted…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah i had too much vino and channeld his spirit one night,sorry! hey get back here chicken !!!!


----------



## pottz

> BurlyBob nothing wrong with the *Champagne of beers*. It s much better than Coors light.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *Bud* beer is like jokes some people like them others don t… (side note when Pottz wants to make a point with a friend he uses "Bud")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This leads to some history…
> 
> https://vinepair.com/articles/why-miller-high-life-champagne-beers/
> *
> MIA: Food Trucks and bottled beer…
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey why is no one using the beautiful cali patio and kitchen i gave gunny.we can cook whatever anyone wants and there is a fireplace, outdoor big screen tv's and full smoker and bbq.and maybe i didn't mention the frig is full of coors long necks dw!


----------



## 987Ron

Time to take the dog out and bed time. Dream of Porsches, Lotuses, Healeys, and a couple of great Fords. 
Nite all.


----------



## pottz

> https://vinepair.com/articles/why-miller-high-life-champagne-beers/
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> An old German Bier Meister once told me "Never drink or trust a bier that comes in a clear bottle .
> 
> - 987Ron


well here in the socal we drink a lot of beers in clear bottles,mexican beers like corona,and modelo.dark german beers aint gonna cut it on hot summers days hare.it's gotta be ice cold.but hey im a whiskey and wine guy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Time to take the dog out and bed time. Dream of Porsches, Lotuses, Healeys, and a couple of great Fords.
> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


Do you need a tuck in?


----------



## pottz

> Time to take the dog out and bed time. Dream of Porsches, Lotuses, Healeys, and a couple of great Fords.
> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Do you need a tuck in?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


and a story,thats always nice.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey why is no one using the beautiful cali patio and kitchen i gave gunny.we can cook whatever anyone wants and there is a fireplace, outdoor big screen tv s and full smoker and bbq.and maybe i didn t mention the frig is full of coors long necks dw!
> 
> - pottz


*
+1 On Wednesday I'll get the coals ready… Thx for the beer but doesn't Bandit drink Guiness? BBob shall we just have some Millers for him? Party time 4-28 … Pottz that debit card is out of $$$ PM me for a refill…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Time to take the dog out and bed time. Dream of Porsches, Lotuses, Healeys, and a couple of great Fords.
> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Do you need a tuck in?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> and a story,thats always nice.
> 
> - pottz


*
Tonight I'll read about the EV Porcshes_ that are coming…*


----------



## corelz125

I don't like Corona but Modelo is a go to. Ron ever try the Modelo Negra? Nice that it worked out for you. It's great when the thing you love to do can become your career.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I don t like Corona but Modelo is a go to. Ron ever try the Modelo Negra? Nice that it worked out for you.* It s great when the thing you love to do can become your career.*
> 
> - corelz125


+1 on a serious note to be able and live it and enjoy it is also a plus…


----------



## pottz

> hey why is no one using the beautiful cali patio and kitchen i gave gunny.we can cook whatever anyone wants and there is a fireplace, outdoor big screen tv s and full smoker and bbq.and maybe i didn t mention the frig is full of coors long necks dw!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> +1 On Wednesday I ll get the coals ready… Thx for the beer but doesn t Bandit drink Guiness? BBob shall we just have some Millers for him? Party time 4-28 … Pottz that debit card is out of $$$ PM me for a refill…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no problem guiness will be available.dont worry i tricked the duck into giving me a new cc number were good probably through the weekend.he thinks i was going too restock his cheap cask vino.so get me your orders for booze and prime beef.


----------



## pottz

hey a friend of the ducks is online right now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Pottz- Wed at the Pottz's Cali patio… most of us guys drink from the bottle. I hope that it won't be a problem…

Should we expand then we can use the Pilsner glass…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Afternoon thoughts… Pottz and I both have the same type of truck… who would have ever guessed… Now I feel closer to the guy… must be an omen…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attention guys 1 ford ranger low miles must sell fast make offer ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> $5
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *Top Max- did you do a car fact check- accidents and liens- clean title…?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> sold just come and get it-lol.
> 
> - pottz


*DW* That would cost more than the truck ;-))

I'll start hitchhiking down in the morning, *pottz*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

But he has some options… that I'd buy from you… Did you notice the mirror smell hanging from the mirror?


----------



## pottz

> +1 Pottz- Wed at the Pottz s Cali patio… most of us guys drink from the bottle. I hope that it won t be a problem…
> 
> Should we expand then we can use the Pilsner glass…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


we have the proper glass ware for those that want it ?


----------



## pottz

> Afternoon thoughts… Pottz and I both have the same type of truck… who would have ever guessed… Now I feel closer to the guy… must be an omen…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attention guys 1 ford ranger low miles must sell fast make offer ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> $5
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *Top Max- did you do a car fact check- accidents and liens- clean title…?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> sold just come and get it-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *DW* That would cost more than the truck ;-))
> 
> I ll start hitchhiking down in the morning, *pottz*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


hitchhiking outta seattle buddy,dw pray for him !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good night- Topo is coming for his $5 truck and as you say

peace out…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ps here is one Corelz


----------



## pottz

> Ps here is one Corelz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


peace out to you dw.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I, you, shall not dwell on where arms and such wandered in those old cars. We might get a ticket from Cricket.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Afternoon thoughts… Pottz and I both have the same type of truck… who would have ever guessed… Now I feel closer to the guy… must be an omen…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attention guys 1 ford ranger low miles must sell fast make offer ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> $5
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *Top Max- did you do a car fact check- accidents and liens- clean title…?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> sold just come and get it-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *DW* That would cost more than the truck ;-))
> 
> I ll start hitchhiking down in the morning, *pottz*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> hitchhiking outta seattle buddy,dw pray for him !
> 
> - pottz


I'm 25 miles south. I know better than to pass through ********************tatle without an armored vehicle.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> +1 Pottz- Wed at the Pottz s Cali patio… most of us guys drink from the bottle. I hope that it won t be a problem…
> 
> Should we expand then we can use the Pilsner glass…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> we have the proper glass ware for those that want it ?
> 
> - pottz


Draft doesn't come in bottles. Move up, indeed. ;-) I might even return to daily with draft ;-))


----------



## bandit571

Have long-necked, BROWN/Black Guinness Draught Extra Stout in the icebox….right now!

Note: IF you were to use the same sized "Pint" glass they use in an English Pub…...You could pour TWO of them "Beer-in-a-cans" and not fill the glass up….

use a REAL glass…..


----------



## bandit571

Feeling blue?









Or, maybe a bit, more "airy"?










Or…









Maybe something from a "Road Runner"?









How much Vitamin C is in this "Orange"?









Is there a Plumber in the house?


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah I know MGD is good. I just like something with more kick. German Dark beers is what I would truly prefer. I was in Milwaukee a few years back and tried a Local dark beer there that was awesome. Sadly I don't have enough room for enough vats too cure my thirst. If I did I'd have good dark strong beer on tap every night and you'd all be invited. You'd just have to sleep in you rigs.

Hopefully tomorrow I finish the last few project I've got sitting on the bench.


----------



## corelz125

Where is the unicorn horn on the dire wolf air freshener? I always liked the look of the fenders instead of no fenders on the hot rods.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Where is the unicorn horn on the dire wolf air freshener?
> 
> - corelz125












*and here is an idea for your guy get him a companion…*


----------



## Peteybadboy

I have an F150 super cab w short bed. It is my 3rd.

I don't care if anyone drives the speed limit, just don't do that in the left lane. Please move over.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*It is 4.12 AM (MST)... I am up and getting breakfast ready for Pottz's wake-up call… 
*









*No there will not be you know what served to him…*

Got to get him ready for the… *Pottz's Cali Patio* re-opening tonight-


----------



## 987Ron

> I don t care if anyone drives the speed limit, just don t do that in the left lane. Please move over.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1 on left lane drivers.


----------



## 987Ron

All this Pickup conversation reminded me of a Porsche Forum that had a "most disliked vehicles i.e. drivers" This voted by the Porsche drivers. Was based on factors: Slow way below speed limit, bad drivers, etc.

Pickups can in No. 2 behind Prius.

The Pickup was there as they were the vehicles that most challenged Porsches to race and most had massive trailer hitches that had done damage to some cars. Trades drivers with things falling off the truck and unattentive driving, bad driving.

My experience is yes in the Porsche I get Pickup drivers wanting to drag some. Not a real problem. Kids in Camaros and Mustangs would be first, but I live in a Univ. Town. Do think leaving the trailer hitch on all the time is bad. Skinned shins and damage. After all, all passenger cars must by Federal Law have a 5 mph bumper but trucks can have a massive trailer hitch and some even a brush guard on the front.

My rant for the day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Left lane vs H.O.V. lane (this is the express lane on the left, in some states, reserved for EV and 2 or more people during specific times). I personally like them but there are times you will get people in them and drive the speed limit- they are not the so-called "passing lane". Bottom line the speed limit is the law, yet we have people who say otherwise… IMO the most important be careful of road rage…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron and then we have the "king of the road" 18 wheeler- and they can give any vehicle a run for their money…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz breakfast is ready and you missed your "hot shave"....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- this is from the NW…*

https://apnews.com/article/health-lifestyle-business-coronavirus-oregon-3563078bcbaad4397ea432111264065e

*Counties with Oregon's biggest cities moved to extreme risk*

When you ask a question you should know their answer- Mask, or No mask. Social distancing 6 feet or 60 feet?
No correct response needed or it would win the Nobel Peace Prize…

For me March 5, 2020 (by the way what happened to 2020) from "Corona Crazy, the Show, and now the Garage"

In closing to keep it woodworking related- What do you have more faith in…

Saw Stop blade stop or the vaccine to stop COVID?

Discussions at Pottz' Cali patio tonight…


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Maybe time for a name change?









What's the difference between a good secretary and a great secretary?

A good secretary says good morning

A great secretary says…it's morning


----------



## corelz125

Pottz how steady do you think DWs hand is with that straight razor?
I saw saw stop has been proven time and time again. Nobody knows how long this vaccine will last.

Happens all the time up here. People in the left lane doing the speed limit or less.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ron and then we have the "king of the road" 18 wheeler- and they can give any vehicle a run for their money…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 My LB drove one that would do about 115 loaded! That's when the 4 wheels need to understand the laws of physics before they cut it off ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have an F150 super cab w short bed. It is my 3rd.
> 
> I don t care if anyone drives the speed limit, just don t do that in the left lane. Please move over.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Nobody drives the speed limit here except for rush hour. ;-)) I normally run about 5 to 8 over so I don't get rear-ended but still have a good supply of 10 to 15 over passing in case there might be a cop ahead.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- sorry you missed the shave and breakfast… now you can catch up on posts…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Moke any comment on us guys trying to avoid the police…


----------



## pottz

> *It is 4.12 AM (MST)... I am up and getting breakfast ready for Pottz s wake-up call…
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No there will not be you know what served to him…*
> 
> Got to get him ready for the… *Pottz s Cali Patio* re-opening tonight-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


looks good and i see you have oj,you remembered i dont drink coffee.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz breakfast is ready and you missed your "hot shave"....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


electric razor, no time for that mess in the morning.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> All this Pickup conversation reminded me of a Porsche Forum that had a "most disliked vehicles i.e. drivers" This voted by the Porsche drivers. Was based on factors: Slow way below speed limit, bad drivers, etc.
> 
> Pickups can in No. 2 behind Prius.
> 
> The Pickup was there as they were the vehicles that most challenged Porsches to race and most had massive trailer hitches that had done damage to some cars. Trades drivers with things falling off the truck and unattentive driving, bad driving.
> 
> My experience is yes in the Porsche I get Pickup drivers wanting to drag some. Not a real problem. Kids in Camaros and Mustangs would be first, but I live in a Univ. Town. Do think leaving the trailer hitch on all the time is bad. Skinned shins and damage. After all, all passenger cars must by Federal Law have a 5 mph bumper but trucks can have a massive trailer hitch and some even a brush guard on the front.
> 
> My rant for the day.
> 
> - 987Ron


*Ron* Is this why they hate PUs? ;-)) Not sure what kind of sports car it was, don't remember anymore. I was exiting at 320th southbound late evening. The exit panned out to 4 lanes. I approached a metro bus too fast and too close, but I knew it was moving to the next lane headed to the Park n Ride and it would clear my lane within a few seconds. A sports car sped past us. I thought it would be in Tacoma about 20 miles ahead before I got to the stoplight. It must have been too late to cut in front of the bus. He slammed on the brakes cutting in front of me. I assume he was suicidal. There were not more than 3 or 4 feet between him and the bus. I was in my 74 4×4xFord with a solid steel winch bumper. I could just see a trace of the top of the car over my hood. He's lucky I wasn't sneezing when he cut in and I saw him. I have found the little burgers in front of me when I had no idea when or how they got there. LB had that a lot in his 18 wheeler days. Probably no more than a couple of feet in front of my bumper. That PU weighed about 8,000 pounds. Solid steel plate on the back of the bus. If the bus had touched his brakes that car would have been a pancake. Think they should probably teach physics in driver's training?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

IMO Gunny's Garage may need some morning time at Pottz's Cali patio… Pottz- think of it as Mcdonald's breakfast menu… Gunny's Garage should be a 24/7 operation… please open for discussion.

Pottz- why is the beer cooler "locked"?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz how steady do you think DWs hand is with that straight razor?
> I saw saw stop has been proven time and time again. Nobody knows how long this vaccine will last.
> 
> Happens all the time up here. People in the left lane doing the speed limit or less.
> 
> - corelz125


ill go with saw stop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Moke any comment on us guys trying to avoid the police…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm not avoiding them, I just let others have the first opportunity ;-))


----------



## pottz

> IMO Gunny s Garage may need some morning time at Pottz s Cali patio… Pottz- think of it as Mcdonald s breakfast menu… Gunny s Garage should be a 24/7 operation… please open for discussion.
> 
> Pottz- why is the beer cooler "locked"?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


just makin sure nobody takes all your long necks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Corona Crazy Returns. Republic WA had a rally opposing masks and corona restrictions a couple of weeks ago. They had 5 cases then. Now they have 80 cases. The Ferry County Hospital has 25 beds, including 8 long-term care beds and two cardiac/intensive beds. They have a population of about 1300. That is the hospital we were working on when the superintendent decided to carbon monoxide us to save heat.


----------



## 987Ron

Georgia State Trooper was testing and training with radar at the track one day. When ask about when he would stop someone his answer was "Eight your fine, Nine your mine!"



> In closing to keep it woodworking related- What do you have more faith in…
> 
> Saw Stop blade stop or the vaccine to stop COVID?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


My hope is both would work if ever needed. The vaccine has a 94-95% immunity rate. Saw Stop is probably higher. Plus they are talking about booster shots in the future.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> IMO Gunny s Garage may need some morning time at Pottz s Cali patio… Pottz- think of it as Mcdonald s breakfast menu… Gunny s Garage should be a 24/7 operation… please open for discussion.
> 
> Pottz- why is the beer cooler "locked"?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> just makin sure nobody takes all your long necks.
> 
> - pottz


Were those DW's? I picked the lock to get one for breakfast. Sorry,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max… +*1 on not only sports cars but all vehicles that try to defy the law of physics with an 18 wheeler. I believe that the Prius is the Godsend to the road speed limit stoppers. Whenever I approach a Prius- it will be driving the speed limit most of the time and that is their given right.

*and when I arrive at my destination… I give thanks for travel mercies… * and ask for forgiveness for the language that I expressed towards the Prius…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> IMO Gunny s Garage may need some morning time at Pottz s Cali patio… Pottz- think of it as Mcdonald s breakfast menu… Gunny s Garage should be a 24/7 operation… please open for discussion.
> 
> Pottz- why is the beer cooler "locked"?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> just makin sure nobody takes all your long necks.
> 
> - pottz


+1 those guys are hard to find…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

just makin sure nobody takes all your long necks.

- pottz
*
Were those DW s? I picked the lock to get one for breakfast. Sorry,*

- TopamaxSurvivor
[/QUOTE]

No problem- I hope to see "Pottz's Cali patio" similar to the "Burningman festival" we all share… he,he,he

I like my longnecks chilled to 38 degrees, baseball serving temp. Topo was it chilled properly?


----------



## 987Ron

> I could just see a trace of the top of the car over my hood.saw him. I have found the little burgers in front of me when I had no idea when or how they got there. LB had that a lot in his 18 wheeler days. Probably no more than a couple of feet in front of my bumper.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


There are bad drivers in every category of vehicles. As to the above. I recently read that 'roll over" (running over something or someone in front of the vehicle) has almost doubled and is expected to increase due to the increase number of Pickups and SUVs with the high flat front that restricts vision. Children are the most run over.

There is a driver education program sponsored by "Tire Rack" that is aimed at new drivers called "*Street Survival*". I became a certified instructor for it and have taught the course. Teens usually. We take them out on a large paved area with their car (no high center of gravity vehicles), No other cars or activity there. Very safe.
Things taught: 
Extreme emergency braking where the ABS would kick in both in a curve and straight and with a road with poor traction, we use cornmeal.
Weight transfer when changing lanes. 
Where the car is vs the road as in a slalom path with cones marking the sides, how many did you hit, I tell them they are puppies not cones. 
Instructors car in one lane, students car in another two car lengths back, the instructors car brakes at some point without notice, see how far the students car goes before stopping, usually past the instructors car, i.e. would have rear ended the other. How reaction time affects things. 
Circular skid area, go fast enough to either have the front or rear lose traction and slide, how to correct it. 
Bring in a Semi Truck with trailer, park cars behind it and on both sides, have the student get in the cab of the truck so they can see what the driver of the truck would see and not see. 
And other fun in the car stuff…all themed on car control and safety.
Always found the course fun for the kids, and we had fun with them also. Almost no classroom stuff, just an intro and then have fun. The SCCA, BMW club, Porsche Club and others help run these and sponsor. Very well accepted by the parents, can lower their insurance rates.

At the intro we usually ask why are you taking the course. One youg girl, said her Dad would not let her drive without taking the course as he wanted her to be able to control the car, as she also wanted. The young lad seated next to her was ask the same question and his reply was her Dad will not let her go out on a date with me until I take the course.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max… +*1 on not only sports cars but all vehicles that try to defy the law of physics with an 18 wheeler. I believe that the Prius is the Godsend to the road speed limit stoppers. Whenever I approach a Prius- it will be driving the speed limit most of the time and that is their given right.
> 
> *and when I arrive at my destination… I give thanks for travel mercies… * and ask for forgiveness for the language that I expressed towards the Prius…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*DW* 2 I'll never forget. One was a compact passing on the right side of an 18 wheeler making a tricky, tight right-hand turn, Tractor duals were on his hood ;-)) Lucky he wasn't a couple of feet faster!

The other was a compact with his hood under the front tire of a semi-tractor. The lanes squeezed down from 3 to 2 and the compact tried to cut in front of the semi on the right side. No way to see him. When I passed in the jam he caused, the truck driver was standing out front shaking his head. A cop was there talking to the compact driver.

LB told me about a sports car that sped out of a gas station as he passed. The driver got lucky. He hit the landing gear or he would have been decapitated. His girlfriend was on the floorboard, she should have been OK. The California cop came and wrote LB a ticket because all the trucking companies have millions of liability insurance so they can pay for the car. There were several witnesses. LB got their info. The stop was a regular delivery so he arranged to be there on the court date and the judge threw it out. Most truckers are screwed. They are usually hundreds or thousands of miles away when the court dates happen. The state of Oregon took advantage of that at their Umatilla weigh station in the 70s or 80s. They wrote a lot of tickets no one could afford to come to contest. DOT finally shut that weigh station down for several years to teach Oregon a lesson about criminal activities on the wrong end of the scam. ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny *just a shout out to you… from experience, after the loss- condolences… THEN now we have to deal with the stages of grief… I am glad that you are still with us- and as I said I am following the progress of the urn. In addition to Petey making the flag project (+1)

How quick people forget (respectfully)

*Pottz's Cali patio tonight-* for the first time - beer will be served- stop in and give Gunny a shout out…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ron* That should be a required class. Too many have no idea trucks can't see them. Too many pedestrians think they have the right away, technically they do, but if they can't be seen, it does them more harm than good. I recall a guy walking with two women who stepped out in front of my work van. It was in a traffic circle. They were walking on the sidewalk like they were going to continue. No idea why they would cross there. Nothing to go to on the other side. I dodged the bullet, but I went back to educate. They were not visible behind the column and rearview mirror. The guy seemed a bit shocked to hear that.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Regarding the bad drivers, I've been able to insulate myself from that a bit by simply driving less but when I am out and about, it seems certain drivers are worse than before. Specifically younger drivers that follow too closely, cross three lanes of traffic from the hammer lane to an exit they felt too entitled to safely prepare for, cutting people off and traveling >25 over the limit on the highway. I don't know if arrogance, entitlement or good ole fashioned nothing to loose is most to blame for this problem. Growth in this area is happening quickly and many police departments are contracting more with their local sheriff's department to keep enough safety officers on the road, traffic problems are being dealt with more and more reactively instead of proactively. My insurance seems to creep up a little more every year due to drivers allow on the road that don't know how to drive.

The trailer hitch thing can be tricky as it seems more trucks are sold with them than not, heck I put a Class III hitch on my minivan just to have the larger 2" receiver for a more stable bike rack, it's actually used for towing very infrequently. That being said, I do leave the ball mount in the receiver most of the time so I don't have to remember it when I do need it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A friend of mine had a Porche. He told me about a lot of tricky episodes where a cop would pull up beside him and shake his finger but Lonnie didn't tickets.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Bigblock* We see a lot of that here. The current trend is doing over 100 mph in a 35 zone or residential area, some on the freeways too. Years ago I saw a car following another about 6" off his bumper. I wondered if the one raised his bumper a couple of inches and the other lowered his a couple, would the tailgater drive with his bumper under the other one? The state patrol said they were going to do a tailgating emphasis patrol. I thought the easiest would be to give everyone on the freeway a ticket. The 2 or 3 innocents could go to court.


----------



## corelz125

The dash board cameras are saving a lot of truckers. Now they have the proof of all the idiots who try to defy physics. I think with to days drivers they all think they have the right of way and everyone else should yield to them. I drove a small rack truck for years in Manhattan. Came across all the idiots.


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ I drove a 26' flat bed with a hoist for delivering lumber packages for a couple years and it wasn't bad unloaded, accelerated, handled and stopped quite well. At or near capacity was a different story completely, you had to anticipate the stupid things other drivers were going to do before they even thought of it. I never dinged the truck up but other drivers managed to.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

LB told me lots of @$$ Hs would drive beside his dolly trailer to block him. When he started to run out of room and had to move over he would give the steering wheel a shake. The dolly would cover about 3 feet on each side. That was the signal to back off or pass, your choice, but you don't want to be where you are ;-))

Gotta love dash cams for sure ;-)

This guy decided to drive down the freeway at 2 mph on a flat tire. I was pulling the 5th wheel at 50-55 mph. I hit the brakes but there was no way I could stop in time. There was a vehicle at my rear bumper on the left side. I was afraid the idiot would see me and pull back off in front of me, but he didn't. He pulled off to change diapers after I passed him. The video really doesn't show a decrease in speed. I got slowed to about 25-30 mph before I passed him. Only had about 6 or 7 seconds to react and stop ;-(( Jump to 1:10 on the video. . You can see the guy that was on my left blast past just as I get past.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ^ I drove a 26 flat bed with a hoist for delivering lumber packages for a couple years and it wasn t bad unloaded, accelerated, handled and stopped quite well. At or near capacity was a different story completely, you had to anticipate the stupid things other drivers were going to do before they even thought of it. I never dinged the truck up but other drivers managed to.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


It is odd, but I have premonitions. Mom had them too. If there is a speeding vehicle about to cutover and slam on the brakes to exit, I feel it coming most of the time. We have train tracks that block the main street. The post office is on the wrong side of the tracks ;-(( If I am going to be blocked on the way, I get the message about 90% of the time. If I try to call in to see if I'm blocked, it doesn't wrok. One day I had the feeling the train would be there but i would be ok. I thought thatwas odd. Just as I crossed the tracks the crossing arm started to drop ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Maybe time for a name change?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What s the difference between a good secretary and a great secretary?
> 
> A good secretary says good morning
> 
> A great secretary says…it s morning
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


HMMM, hell no. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Gunny *just a shout out to you… from experience, after the loss- condolences… THEN now we have to deal with the stages of grief… I am glad that you are still with us- and as I said I am following the progress of the urn. In addition to Petey making the flag project (+1)
> 
> How quick people forget (respectfully)
> 
> *Pottz s Cali patio tonight-* for the first time - beer will be served- stop in and give Gunny a shout out…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks, all is well. Went to Mothers this morning and got her honey do list all finished. Was a surprise for her it could be done in a single morning. Happy to get it done. She told me she often got on Dad about MAKE the CALL to our son so the stuff would get done. Really think he was just tired and lacked motivation in last couple of years.

Will be at patio this evening. Off in a bit to work on Urn.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa I am a 9mph over driver. I check rear view all the time. People who don't drive me nuts. Ron after reading your post I may drop to 8.

Relaxing after golf and beach, we are on Boca Grand Island. This is old world fla at its best.

It was really cool when Tom Brady sat down next to me on a lounge chair on the beach. He had at least a 12 pack of beer and a bottle of wine for him and his friends in a cooler (a no no here). turns out he was from NJ as well. Not THE Tom Brady, but a normal guy on vacation.

DW and Gunny, when I get back home, splines go in, and I make the trim and install trim. I go to the local ACE for the glass, I always bring the box to make sure it fits. I get a lot of that looks and nice comments, usually from the older lady's that lost their solder hitting on me. I enjoy it!


----------



## 987Ron

Woe is me. I am ashamed to relate my grievous error. However, such a blatant mistake deserves the ridicule it deserves. 
Took my wife for her Physical Therapy this morning. I did some errands. One was to go in the little Walmart and pickup up a few things. I did not have time to go to the beer and wine store that has good German bier. So I thought surely Walmart would have something fit to drink, and I saw Heinekens. Aha had not had a Grennie in years. Last time in the Caribbean. So I grabbed a six pack.

Now the horrible part. I picked up a 0 % alcohol bee that is ZERO % . Just now noticed. Woe is me. Not sure I want to try one.

Yes I deserve your scorn. I confessed to relieve the guilt.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Woe is me. I am ashamed to relate my grievous error. However, such a blatant mistake deserves the ridicule it deserves.
> Took my wife for her Physical Therapy this morning. I did some errands. One was to go in the little Walmart and pickup up a few things. I did not have time to go to the beer and wine store that has good German bier. So I thought surely Walmart would have something fit to drink, and I saw Heinekens. Aha had not had a Grennie in years. Last time in the Caribbean. So I grabbed a six pack.
> 
> Now the horrible part. I picked up a 0 % alcohol bee that is ZERO % . Just now noticed. Woe is me. Not sure I want to try one.
> 
> Yes I deserve your scorn. I confessed to relieve the guilt.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Fret not my friends… Pottz has a cooler filled with cold long necks… Top Max picked the lock and feel free to get started, while I get the coals started for Pottz on reopening at the Cali patio now serving beer, a first…

Gunny and Petey thx for the update…

Ron- no scorn we have plenty for you guys… are you able to get out of the house?


----------



## 987Ron

Yes I can get out of the house, I sure would pass a breath-a-liser (sp?) test.


----------



## corelz125

There's a bunch of videos on YouTube of guys drinking that non alcoholic stuff in front of cops while driving or places where alcohol is not allowed. I don't agree with those videos just being arrogant.

Yeti I never dinged the truck but can't say the same for some cars that were near me. I had one guy drive right into the side of the truck. He got out and tried saying it was my fault. He had an I can't in the car with his wife and no car seat for the baby. Cops came one cop was ripping the guy apart told another cop to issue him tickets. He just let him go with a warning.

Gunny I think they feel like they're bothering us if they call. I have no problems going to help out. Stuff at my house can wait


----------



## corelz125

So you want the day off.
Let's take a look at what you are asking for.
There are 365 days per year available for work.
There are 52 weeks per year in which you already have
two days off per week, leaving 251 days available for work.
Since you spend 16 hours a day away from work, you have
used up 170 days, leaving only 81 days available.
You spend 30 minutes each day on coffee breaks, that accounts
for 23 days a year leaving 68 days available.
With a 1 hour lunch period each day, you have used up
another 46 days, leaving only 22 days available.
You normally spend 2 days sick per year, this now only leaves
you 20 days available.
You get 5 days public holidays a year, so your working time is
now down to 15 days a year.
We generously give you a 14 days vacation per year,
which leaves only 1 day available for work.
So if you think you are going to have that day off,
You out of your mind!!!

Get that same feeling when you want a day off Gunny?


----------



## pottz

> Fret not my friends… Pottz has a cooler filled with cold long necks… Top Max picked the lock and feel free to get started, while I get the coals started for Pottz on reopening at the Cali patio now serving beer, a first…
> 
> Gunny and Petey thx for the update…
> 
> Ron- no scorn we have plenty for you guys… are you able to get out of the house?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


get that fire hot dw ive got 32 oz porter house steaks 2" thick with football size russets ready to grill !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> So you want the day off.
> Let's take a look at what you are asking for.
> There are 365 days per year available for work.
> There are 52 weeks per year in which you already have
> two days off per week, leaving 251 days available for work.
> Since you spend 16 hours a day away from work, you have
> used up 170 days, leaving only 81 days available.
> You spend 30 minutes each day on coffee breaks, that accounts
> for 23 days a year leaving 68 days available.
> With a 1 hour lunch period each day, you have used up
> another 46 days, leaving only 22 days available.
> You normally spend 2 days sick per year, this now only leaves
> you 20 days available.
> You get 5 days public holidays a year, so your working time is
> now down to 15 days a year.
> We generously give you a 14 days vacation per year,
> which leaves only 1 day available for work.
> So if you think you are going to have that day off,
> You out of your mind!!!
> 
> Get that same feeling when you want a day off Gunny?
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> So you want the day off.
> Let's take a look at what you are asking for.
> There are 365 days per year available for work.
> There are 52 weeks per year in which you already have
> two days off per week, leaving 251 days available for work.
> Since you spend 16 hours a day away from work, you have
> used up 170 days, leaving only 81 days available.
> You spend 30 minutes each day on coffee breaks, that accounts
> for 23 days a year leaving 68 days available.
> With a 1 hour lunch period each day, you have used up
> another 46 days, leaving only 22 days available.
> You normally spend 2 days sick per year, this now only leaves
> you 20 days available.
> You get 5 days public holidays a year, so your working time is
> now down to 15 days a year.
> We generously give you a 14 days vacation per year,
> which leaves only 1 day available for work.
> So if you think you are going to have that day off,
> You out of your mind!!!
> 
> Get that same feeling when you want a day off Gunny?
> 
> - corelz125


thats great,i first heard that years ago and was just for some reason thinking how that joke went a few weeks ago.you read my mind.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Get that same feeling when you want a day off Gunny?*
> 
> - corelz125


Interesting post but there is a reason that they say rest in peace… If there is a word that I would promote to a younger seeking their path in the working world- * Autonomy*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- 4.5 years IMO you don't think about alternatives- just count the years and make the best of each day, which seems what you are doing…

Just dropped off some bread for tonight…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Timeout for the presidential big speech…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- can you get an Uber to deliver to Ron tonight?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Alternative video for tonight… LBD at his best…

Ryobi Cordless Air Compressor






Go over and give him a thumbs up…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Alternative video for tonight… LBD at his best…
> 
> Ryobi Cordless Air Compressor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go over and give him a thumbs up…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LBD even mentioned Pottzy speaking of Pottz- he promised food… I pray that I don't have to bring in a food truck and Hot Pockets… let us know bud…


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- can you get an Uber to deliver to Ron tonight?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the speed those guys deliver better make it breakfast.the worst is grub hub half the time you never get it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz the dogs are looking forward to a meal as well as us!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> LBD even mentioned Pottzy speaking of Pottz- he promised food… I pray that I don t have to bring in a food truck and Hot Pockets… let us know bud…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


steaks are waiting for your fire dw,seems you never it.i see a few empty long necks though ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz when things of misfortune happen one must improvize-

free food truck meals


----------



## pottz

well looks like the party tonight has fizzled,later.


----------



## bandit571

Too busy,,









Fixing a cracked plane…









and..









take it for a spin..









Stanley No. 5-1/4…









Ready for work…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Drinking and driving reminds me of a pickup I stopped at that was on its top. The back had to have been half full of empty beer cans ;-) They were everywhere. Wonder what the cop did about open container violation?


----------



## pottz

looks like everyone is sleeping late today ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
Now serving breakfast*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> looks like everyone is sleeping late today ?
> 
> - pottz


At work and busy. Had yesterday off and am paying for it today. Got beaten for not being team player and working 6 day weeks.


----------



## 987Ron

> looks like everyone is sleeping late today ?
> 
> - pottz


Up at 6 am early for me. Coffee and shop time, paint on the enclosure. Flat black, ugly but to not reflect the laser light. May have to add racing stripes or some thing on the outside or dress it up. Now to wait for that to dry, then turn over and paint the rest. Basic enclosure will be done. Then wire in the lights, air, power cord, fan. Make the doors with view panel.

Now time to have a second cup of coffee. Maybe a bier run later. Flensburger or other good German Pilsner.


----------



## 987Ron

Our own LBD has posted one of his projects with how to pictures and all. Interesting as usual.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Lonely nation: 2 in 3 Americans feel more alone than ever before, many admit to crying for first time in years*

https://www.studyfinds.org/lonely-nation-two-thirds-feel-more-alone-than-ever-many-cry-first-time/

Gunny's Garage is appreciated by me- you guys are the best…


----------



## 987Ron

+1


----------



## pottz

they should all come to gunny's garage where your never alone.


----------



## pottz

i just noticed the view count it's about 5 people viewing to every post.seems a lot of people are interested in what we say but dont wanna join in ? cmon you lurkers sound off we dont bite….......hard !


----------



## 987Ron

> i just noticed the view count it s about 5 people viewing to every post.seems a lot of people are interested in what we say but dont wanna join in ? cmon you lurkers sound off we dont bite….......hard !
> 
> - pottz


Plus we might learn something, get another view, a better idea, etc.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Under this mess is a Cross for the Urn.


----------



## pottz

> Under this mess is a Cross for the Urn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


a true labor of love and respect my friend. i just hope i never need too do one again.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 I am enjoying your progress and I can't wait to see more…


----------



## 987Ron

+1 as both of the above have said. Have little to say, just am with you on this


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> looks like everyone is sleeping late today ?
> 
> - pottz


2nd mouse gets the cheese.


----------



## BurlyBob

DW I'm late to the show. You mentioned the counties in Oregon with High risk. I live in one of those counties and we're getting real tired of those Willamette Valley liberal democrats telling us how to live our lives. Makes you realize why there's a movement afloat. 'Move Oregon Borders', Greater Idahrg. I'm all in. Only 3 more weeks till we get to vote on it!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i just noticed the view count it s about 5 people viewing to every post.seems a lot of people are interested in what we say but dont wanna join in ? cmon you lurkers sound off we dont bite….......hard !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Plus we might learn something, get another view, a better idea, etc.
> 
> - 987Ron


We need that here in Auburn to work on the chity's narcissism crisis ;-( we have too many Dunning Kruger Effect experts.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW I m late to the show. You mentioned the counties in Oregon with High risk. I live in one of those counties and we re getting real tired of those Willamette Valley liberal democrats telling us how to live our lives. Makes you realize why there s a movement afloat. Move Oregon Borders , Greater Idahrg. I m all in. Only 3 more weeks till we get to vote on it!
> 
> - BurlyBob


Hope it is a vote that really counts. The exit from CA cost them a seat in the House. Texas gained 2 or 3 ;-) If it weren't for high-tech jobs at Amazon, Google and MickeySoft, I'm sure WW would be seeing exit to sanity too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max and Bob- Great insight from the NW- I enjoy hearing about reality from your guy's perspective…

I am finding it interesting or bewildering that our economy is still chugging along with a butter and bullets economy…
Personally, I sit back to try to tune in on "Society"- Sociology is a favorite topic of mine.. Like it or not we follow social trends… anybody here owns a pair of Air Jordans? Sure would go with during a Porshe…










Ron- I tried to get Pottz to let me buy a pair for your birthday, from the Cali grill fund…


----------



## corelz125

Our story begins with a young man who's in the market for a used motorcycle. He's shopping around, answering ads in the newspaper, and not having much luck.

One day, he comes across a beautiful, classic Harley with a "for sale" sign on it. Upon inspection, he is delighted to find the bike in mint condition. He enquires about it with the owner: "This bike is beautiful!! I'll take it. But you have to tell me how you keep it in such good shape!"

"Well," says the seller, "it's pretty simple. Just make sure that if the bike is outside and it's going to rain, rub Vaseline on the chrome. It protects it from the rain. In fact, since you're buying the bike I won't need my tube of Vaseline anymore. Here, you can have it." and he hands the buyer a tube of Vaseline.

So our hero buys the bike and off he goes! He takes the bike over to show his girlfriend. She's ecstatic (being a Harley fan herself). That night, he decides to ride the bike over to his girlfriend's parents' house. See, it was the first time he was going to meet them and figured it would make a big impression. When the couple gets to the house, the girlfriend grabs her boyfriend's arm.

"Sweetie," she says," I have to tell you something about my parents before we go in. It's really embarrassing but it's a family tradition. When we eat dinner, we don't talk. In fact, the person who says anything during dinner has to do the dishes."

"No problem," he says with a smile. "Sounds like fun". And in they go. The boyfriend is astounded. Right smack in the middle of the living room is a huge stack of dirty dishes. In fact, the entire house is littered with piles of them. This thing was no joke!

They sit down to dinner and, sure enough, no one says a word. As dinner progresses, our hero gets more and more bored. To spice things up, he decides to test the limits of this game this family plays. He reaches over, grabs his girlfriend, undresses her, and proceeds to make love to her on the dinner table.

While that is going on, he thinks: "her mother must have had her as a teen, she's gorgeous…", so he grabs his girlfriend's mother and proceeds to make love to HER on that same dinner table, but still, no one says a word.

Thunder sounds and heavy rain begins to fall. The ardent boyfriend panics, his perfect Harley! He lets go of the mother and as he pulls the Vaseline from his pocket.

The father stands up and shouts: "ALRIGHT! I'll do the bloody dishes!"


----------



## pottz

> looks like everyone is sleeping late today ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 2nd mouse gets the cheese.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah but the first mouse gets the cheese omelet !


----------



## corelz125

What people pay for sneakers is out of control these days. Makes you wonder how they can afford new iphones and new sneakers.

Ron was hesitant to join but look at him now he's a regular. Burly Bob is making more appearances. It's good to see more regulars faces in here and hear what they have going on day to day.


----------



## pottz

> Top Max and Bob- Great insight from the NW- I enjoy hearing about reality from your guy s perspective…
> 
> I am finding it interesting or bewildering that our economy is still chugging along with a butter and bullets economy…
> Personally, I sit back to try to tune in on "Society"- Sociology is a favorite topic of mine.. Like it or not we follow social trends… anybody here owns a pair of Air Jordans? Sure would go with during a Porshe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron- I tried to get Pottz to let me buy a pair for your birthday, from the Cali grill fund…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not your personal piggy bank dw,it's for everyones benefit.and you still havn't chipped in on the cali patio you seem too use quite often.you know the one with the frig stocked with your long necks !


----------



## pottz

> What people pay for sneakers is out of control these days. Makes you wonder how they can afford new iphones and new sneakers.
> 
> Ron was hesitant to join but look at him now he s a regular. Burly Bob is making more appearances. It s good to see more regulars faces in here and hear what they have going on day to day.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah but we need our long lost member who's still on sabbatical,brian ?


----------



## pottz

> Our story begins with a young man who's in the market for a used motorcycle. He's shopping around, answering ads in the newspaper, and not having much luck.
> 
> One day, he comes across a beautiful, classic Harley with a "for sale" sign on it. Upon inspection, he is delighted to find the bike in mint condition. He enquires about it with the owner: "This bike is beautiful!! I'll take it. But you have to tell me how you keep it in such good shape!"
> 
> "Well," says the seller, "it's pretty simple. Just make sure that if the bike is outside and it's going to rain, rub Vaseline on the chrome. It protects it from the rain. In fact, since you're buying the bike I won't need my tube of Vaseline anymore. Here, you can have it." and he hands the buyer a tube of Vaseline.
> 
> So our hero buys the bike and off he goes! He takes the bike over to show his girlfriend. She's ecstatic (being a Harley fan herself). That night, he decides to ride the bike over to his girlfriend's parents' house. See, it was the first time he was going to meet them and figured it would make a big impression. When the couple gets to the house, the girlfriend grabs her boyfriend's arm.
> 
> "Sweetie," she says," I have to tell you something about my parents before we go in. It's really embarrassing but it's a family tradition. When we eat dinner, we don't talk. In fact, the person who says anything during dinner has to do the dishes."
> 
> "No problem," he says with a smile. "Sounds like fun". And in they go. The boyfriend is astounded. Right smack in the middle of the living room is a huge stack of dirty dishes. In fact, the entire house is littered with piles of them. This thing was no joke!
> 
> They sit down to dinner and, sure enough, no one says a word. As dinner progresses, our hero gets more and more bored. To spice things up, he decides to test the limits of this game this family plays. He reaches over, grabs his girlfriend, undresses her, and proceeds to make love to her on the dinner table.
> 
> While that is going on, he thinks: "her mother must have had her as a teen, she's gorgeous…", so he grabs his girlfriend's mother and proceeds to make love to HER on that same dinner table, but still, no one says a word.
> 
> Thunder sounds and heavy rain begins to fall. The ardent boyfriend panics, his perfect Harley! He lets go of the mother and as he pulls the Vaseline from his pocket.
> 
> The father stands up and shouts: "ALRIGHT! I'll do the bloody dishes!"
> 
> - corelz125


in spite of what dw will say,that was a winner buddy. dw get back here and be a man …......lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> looks like everyone is sleeping late today ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 2nd mouse gets the cheese.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> yeah but the first mouse gets the cheese omelet !
> 
> - pottz


The form is irrelevant. The second mouse still gets it ;-) The cat will get the first mouse. I have lost a few traps to animals carrying off a full trap.


----------



## 987Ron

> Personally, I sit back to try to tune in on "Society"- Sociology is a favorite topic of mine.. Like it or not we follow social trends… anybody here owns a pair of Air Jordans? Sure would go with during a Porshe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron- I tried to get Pottz to let me buy a pair for your birthday, from the Cali grill fund…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No air Jordans here. Do have a pair of Piloti driving shoes, not loafers. My old 09 Porsche is $$$ below todays Rangers and Caddy SUVs.

Reading a book I picked up in Belize years ago of Belizean Creole proverbs. Here is a couple

One hand kyaa clap. Meaning: People should work together.

Blow your nose, the same place weh you catch you cold Meaning: When adversity comes turn for help to those who were your friends in prosperity.

Rum done, fun over. Obvious


----------



## pottz

> Personally, I sit back to try to tune in on "Society"- Sociology is a favorite topic of mine.. Like it or not we follow social trends… anybody here owns a pair of Air Jordans? Sure would go with during a Porshe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron- I tried to get Pottz to let me buy a pair for your birthday, from the Cali grill fund…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> No air Jordans here. Do have a pair of Piloti driving shoes, not loafers. My old 09 Porsche is $$$ below todays Rangers and Caddy SUVs.
> 
> Reading a book I picked up in Belize years ago of Belizean Creole proverbs. Here is a couple
> 
> One hand kyaa clap. Meaning: People should work together.
> 
> Blow your nose, the same place weh you catch you cold Meaning: When adversity comes turn for help to those who were your friends in prosperity.
> 
> Rum done, fun over.
> 
> - 987Ron


funs not over still the fat pottz pukes !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The 19 year black old who was killed in the Seattle CHOP riot is suing in federal court because police did not secure the NO COP ZONE for first responders. Mayor Durkin should be prosecuted for negligent homicide.


----------



## pottz

> The 19 year black old who was killed in the Seattle CHOP riot is suing in federal court because police did not secure the NO COP ZONE for first responders. Mayor Durkin should be prosecuted for negligent homicide.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah id say from all the stories youve told over the last year the mayor and probably the whole city council should be removed and have charges pressed againts them for criminal negligence in failure too do their duty as an elected official.it's no longer water world bob it's wacky world !


----------



## 987Ron

> The 19 year black old who was killed in the Seattle CHOP riot is suing in federal court because police did not secure the NO COP ZONE for first responders. Mayor Durkin should be prosecuted for negligent homicide.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Belizean Creole Proverb for the Mayor:

Evry fat fowl has a Sunday. Meaning: Retribution overtakes every wrong doer.

Well we can hope so.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> looks like everyone is sleeping late today ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 2nd mouse gets the cheese.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> yeah but the first mouse gets the cheese omelet !
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Personally, I sit back to try to tune in on "Society"- Sociology is a favorite topic of mine.. Like it or not we follow social trends… anybody here owns a pair of Air Jordans? Sure would go with during a Porshe…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron- I tried to get Pottz to let me buy a pair for your birthday, from the Cali grill fund…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> No air Jordans here. * Do have a pair of Piloti driving shoes*, not loafers. My old 09 Porsche is $$$ below todays Rangers and Caddy SUVs.
> 
> *Reading a book I picked up in Belize years ago of Belizean Creole proverbs. Here is a couple
> 
> One hand kyaa clap. Meaning: People should work together.
> 
> Blow your nose, the same place weh you catch you cold Meaning: When adversity comes turn for help to those who were your friends in prosperity.
> 
> Rum done, fun over. Obvious
> *
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 I will have to reread it … good stuff

Ronster is the best- Porshe driving shoes… I had to look them up. Pottz put me down in September for a birthday gift…


----------



## 987Ron

DW 
Just about to restarted a book that is about some of the area where you live


* FLUTE PLAYER IMAGES IN ROCK ART. kOKOPELLI** By Dennis Slifer & James Duffield

Always fascinated by he early Americans before the Europeans and Spanish.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got some work done on the Cross and dyed some white pine this blue color. Came out pretty good so far.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> funs not over still the fat pottz pukes !
> 
> - pottz


Bud - you still have 4 years to go… we can help you…

*15 Mind-Blowing Vaseline Uses You Never Knew About (Until Now)*
https://www.byrdie.com/vaseline-uses
*
15. Prevent Rusting Razor Blades
Keep your razors like new by smoothing a very thin layer of Vaseline onto the blades between uses. Make sure they're completely dry first to prevent rust. Seriously, it's one of the slickest (literally) uses for Vaseline we've ever discovered. Praise be.*


----------



## sras

> i just noticed the view count it s about 5 people viewing to every post.seems a lot of people are interested in what we say but don't wanna join in ? c'mon you lurkers sound off we don't bite….......hard !
> 
> - pottz


Okay I'll confess to being one of the lurkers! I enjoy the conversation, jokes, and Topa's insights - especially since I'm only a couple hours south of him. I'm kind of like the guy that wanders by the garage just to see what's going on.

Not sure I have a lot to offer in terms of spicing up the dialog.

Outside of woodworking I ride bicycles - 48 mile ride today with 2,600 ft of climb. I also have a '93 40th Anniversary Vette.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ronster is the best- Porshe driving shoes… I had to look them up. Pottz put me down in September for a birthday gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Quite comfortable, notice the sole wraps around the side of the right foot so one has good foot control when using the brake and gas pedal at the same time,,,,blip the rev to down shift. Inside has a fire proof lining that I hope never to test. Heel has wrap up sole on it as well. Bought them back when I was doing track time. Actually not much better than a pair of Adidas Sambas. Kind of the Festool of the driving sport.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Got some work done on the Cross and dyed some white pine this blue color. Came out pretty good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1

This is a song that came into my thoughts on the situation that you are going through…

*Disney's Aladdin The Broadway Musical-Proud Of Your Boy*


----------



## 987Ron

> Not sure I have a lot to offer in terms of spicing up the dialog.
> 
> Outside of woodworking I ride bicycles - 48 mile ride today with 2,600 ft of climb. I also have a 93 40th Anniversary Vette.
> 
> - sras


Most of the time we don't seem to have a lot of substance to add, but we do add. Anyone with 24 year old Corvette is a friend of mine…..


----------



## pottz

> funs not over still the fat pottz pukes !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Bud - you still have 4 years to go… we can help you…
> 
> *15 Mind-Blowing Vaseline Uses You Never Knew About (Until Now)*
> https://www.byrdie.com/vaseline-uses
> *
> 15. Prevent Rusting Razor Blades
> Keep your razors like new by smoothing a very thin layer of Vaseline onto the blades between uses. Make sure they re completely dry first to prevent rust. Seriously, it s one of the slickest (literally) uses for Vaseline we ve ever discovered. Praise be.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


do tell dw,im not a "vaseline " expert myself !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ronster is the best- Porshe driving shoes… I had to look them up. Pottz put me down in September for a birthday gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Quite comfortable, notice the sole wraps around the side of the right foot so one has good foot control when using the brake and gas pedal at the same time,,,,blip the rev to down shift. Inside has a fire proof lining that I hope never to test. Heel has wrap up sole on it as well. Bought them back when I was doing track time. Actually not much better than a pair of Adidas Sambas. Kind of the Festool of the driving sport.
> 
> - 987Ron


I am thinking about getting a pair to wear to the HSchool next year- the kids notice a person's "kicks" and old men remember your nose hairs… they will notice…


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all, to warm here for a tuck in. Story time is over read my own book. Sweet dreams.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i just noticed the view count it s about 5 people viewing to every post.seems a lot of people are interested in what we say but don t wanna join in ? c mon you lurkers sound off we don t bite….......hard !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Okay I ll confess to being one of the lurkers! I enjoy the conversation, jokes, and Topa s insights - especially since I m only a couple hours south of him. I m kind of like the guy that wanders by the garage just to see what s going on.
> 
> Not sure I have a lot to offer in terms of spicing up the dialog.
> 
> Outside of woodworking I ride bicycles - 48 mile ride today with 2,600 ft of climb. I also have a 93 40th Anniversary Vette.
> 
> - sras


Drop in anytime, tell us what you are up to, or if you bought near beer by mistake…. LOL


----------



## pottz

> i just noticed the view count it s about 5 people viewing to every post.seems a lot of people are interested in what we say but don t wanna join in ? c mon you lurkers sound off we don t bite….......hard !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Okay I ll confess to being one of the lurkers! I enjoy the conversation, jokes, and Topa s insights - especially since I m only a couple hours south of him. I m kind of like the guy that wanders by the garage just to see what s going on.
> 
> Not sure I have a lot to offer in terms of spicing up the dialog.
> 
> Outside of woodworking I ride bicycles - 48 mile ride today with 2,600 ft of climb. I also have a 93 40th Anniversary Vette.
> 
> - sras


sras what the hell are you talking about man,you just offered more than the rest of these wennies have all day buddy!!! welcome and please stay with us my man.finally a fresh voice !!!


----------



## pottz

can we all welcome sras too our group ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The 19 year black old who was killed in the Seattle CHOP riot is suing in federal court because police did not secure the NO COP ZONE for first responders. Mayor Durkin should be prosecuted for negligent homicide.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> yeah id say from all the stories youve told over the last year the mayor and probably the whole city council should be removed and have charges pressed againts them for criminal negligence in failure too do their duty as an elected official.it s no longer water world bob it s wacky world !
> 
> - pottz


Beyond that now; Wicked World.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i just noticed the view count it s about 5 people viewing to every post.seems a lot of people are interested in what we say but don t wanna join in ? c mon you lurkers sound off we don t bite….......hard !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Okay I ll confess to being one of the lurkers! I enjoy the conversation, jokes, and Topa s insights - especially since I m only a couple hours south of him. I m kind of like the guy that wanders by the garage just to see what s going on.
> 
> Not sure I have a lot to offer in terms of spicing up the dialog.
> 
> Outside of woodworking I ride bicycles - 48 mile ride today with 2,600 ft of climb. I also have a 93 40th Anniversary Vette.
> 
> - sras


Welcome,- IMO just read and post. Suggestion if you like a Top Max post a +1…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The 19 year black old who was killed in the Seattle CHOP riot is suing in federal court because police did not secure the NO COP ZONE for first responders. Mayor Durkin should be prosecuted for negligent homicide.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Belizean Creole Proverb for the Mayor:
> 
> Evry fat fowl has a Sunday. Meaning: Retribution overtakes every wrong doer.
> 
> Well we can hope so.
> 
> - 987Ron


I have never wished ill will on anyone but I'm beginning to pray God addresses the WW issues. I now support the death penalty for Management Massacres; ie, Boeing 737 Max and many others. If those wicked people knew ignoring safety was going to produce the same result in the office they might straighten out.


----------



## pottz

well my plea too the lurkers worked,whoooo hoooo! more too come.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Got some work done on the Cross and dyed some white pine this blue color. Came out pretty good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Lookin great!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i just noticed the view count it s about 5 people viewing to every post.seems a lot of people are interested in what we say but don t wanna join in ? c mon you lurkers sound off we don t bite….......hard !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Okay I ll confess to being one of the lurkers! I enjoy the conversation, jokes, and Topa s insights - especially since I m only a couple hours south of him. I m kind of like the guy that wanders by the garage just to see what s going on.
> 
> Not sure I have a lot to offer in terms of spicing up the dialog.
> 
> Outside of woodworking I ride bicycles - 48 mile ride today with 2,600 ft of climb. I also have a 93 40th Anniversary Vette.


Hopefully, ********************tatle can't impact you that far south, but I would seriously consider burning that bridge to Portland.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ronster is the best- Porshe driving shoes… I had to look them up. Pottz put me down in September for a birthday gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Quite comfortable, notice the sole wraps around the side of the right foot so one has good foot control when using the brake and gas pedal at the same time,,,,blip the rev to down shift. Inside has a fire proof lining that I hope never to test. Heel has wrap up sole on it as well. Bought them back when I was doing track time. Actually not much better than a pair of Adidas Sambas. Kind of the Festool of the driving sport.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I am thinking about getting a pair to wear to the HSchool next year- the kids notice a person s "kicks" and old men remember your nose hairs… they will notice…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Why don't nose hairs and eyebrows grow until you hit 60?


----------



## pottz

> i just noticed the view count it s about 5 people viewing to every post.seems a lot of people are interested in what we say but don t wanna join in ? c mon you lurkers sound off we don t bite….......hard !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Okay I ll confess to being one of the lurkers! I enjoy the conversation, jokes, and Topa s insights - especially since I m only a couple hours south of him. I m kind of like the guy that wanders by the garage just to see what s going on.
> 
> Not sure I have a lot to offer in terms of spicing up the dialog.
> 
> Outside of woodworking I ride bicycles - 48 mile ride today with 2,600 ft of climb. I also have a 93 40th Anniversary Vette.
> 
> Hopefully, ********************tatle can t impact you that far south, but I would seriously consider burning that bridge to Portland.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


hell were already screwed up here.why do you think it's called la la land?


----------



## pottz

> Why don t nose hairs and eyebrows grow until you hit 60?
> 
> Ronster is the best- Porshe driving shoes… I had to look them up. Pottz put me down in September for a birthday gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Quite comfortable, notice the sole wraps around the side of the right foot so one has good foot control when using the brake and gas pedal at the same time,,,,blip the rev to down shift. Inside has a fire proof lining that I hope never to test. Heel has wrap up sole on it as well. Bought them back when I was doing track time. Actually not much better than a pair of Adidas Sambas. Kind of the Festool of the driving sport.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I am thinking about getting a pair to wear to the HSchool next year- the kids notice a person s "kicks" and old men remember your nose hairs… they will notice…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ha ha you crack me up man.hell i wear chucks at home,as old school as it gets.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i just noticed the view count it s about 5 people viewing to every post.seems a lot of people are interested in what we say but don t wanna join in ? c mon you lurkers sound off we don t bite….......hard !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Okay I ll confess to being one of the lurkers! I enjoy the conversation, jokes, and Topa s insights - especially since I m only a couple hours south of him. I m kind of like the guy that wanders by the garage just to see what s going on.
> 
> Not sure I have a lot to offer in terms of spicing up the dialog.
> 
> Outside of woodworking I ride bicycles - 48 mile ride today with 2,600 ft of climb. I also have a 93 40th Anniversary Vette.
> 
> - sras
> 
> Welcome,- IMO just read and post. Suggestion if you like a Top Max post a +1…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I warn people to save lives and prevent injury, especially here in Auburn. I expect the mayor to be the body bag queen of the Cascadia earthquake. They lured developers to build 5 + story high rises in the liquefaction zone. In Alaska in 64 liquefaction zone swallowed 4 people, 3 were never recovered and the 4th lost a leg. Why lure our most vulnerable citizens to that kind of risk?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Huh, Oh, double bubbled post ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

ha ha you crack me up man.hell i wear chucks at home,as old school as it gets.

- pottz
[/QUOTE]


----------



## sras

> Most of the time we don t seem to have a lot of substance to add, but we do add. Anyone with 24 year old Corvette is a friend of mine…..
> 
> - 987Ron


Thanks Ron! I have to confess I'm seriously considering letting it go. I spend more time keeping it in like new condition than driving it. That's mostly due to driving it less. I always get thumbs up when I manage to get it on the road.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i just noticed the view count it s about 5 people viewing to every post.seems a lot of people are interested in what we say but don t wanna join in ? c mon you lurkers sound off we don t bite….......hard !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Okay I ll confess to being one of the lurkers! I enjoy the conversation, jokes, and Topa s insights - especially since I m only a couple hours south of him. I m kind of like the guy that wanders by the garage just to see what s going on.
> 
> Not sure I have a lot to offer in terms of spicing up the dialog.
> 
> Outside of woodworking I ride bicycles - 48 mile ride today with 2,600 ft of climb. I also have a 93 40th Anniversary Vette.
> 
> - sras
> 
> Welcome,- IMO just read and post. Suggestion if you like a Top Max post a +1…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I warn people to save lives and prevent injury, especially here in Auburn. I expect the mayor to be the body bag queen of the Cascadia earthquake. They lured developers to build 5 + story high rises in the liquefaction zone. In Alaska in 64 liquefaction zone swallowed 4 people, 3 were never recovered and the 4th lost a leg. Why lure our most vulnerable citizens to that kind of risk?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*for example…. +1

and if he is on a roll add…*


----------



## sras

> Drop in anytime, tell us what you are up to, or if you bought near beer by mistake…. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thanks wbbn. I'm pretty cautious about imposter beers!


----------



## sras

> sras what the hell are you talking about man,you just offered more than the rest of these wennies have all day buddy!!! welcome and please stay with us my man.finally a fresh voice !!!
> 
> - pottz


potty - Well, my first comment gave you all the interesting parts! Now I'm tapped out!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Why don t nose hairs and eyebrows grow until you hit 60?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*1996 fathers day gift and a nose hair trimmer… best gift ever…*

Reality my friends…


----------



## sras

> Welcome,- IMO just read and post. Suggestion if you like a Top Max post a +1…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks DW! That will be a lot of "+1's"


----------



## sras

> Hopefully, ********************tatle can t impact you that far south, but I would seriously consider burning that bridge to Portland.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


We're pretty safe due to the distance but we do have a son in the Northgate area. As to the bridge to Portland, no need to burn it - just don't cross it!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

My first business in , I think it was 86', 
From left to right, my foreman 78' silver anniversary, my partner 80' and myself in a 77'
Nothing fancy, the 78 SA was probably the best, but we had a lot of fun in them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Welcome,- IMO just read and post. Suggestion if you like a Top Max post a +1…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Thanks DW! That will be a lot of "+1 s"
> 
> - sras


*

Thank you for recognizing Top Max- he puts a lot into his posts…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My first business in , I think it was 86 ,
> From left to right, my foreman 78 silver anniversary, my partner 80 and myself in a 77
> Nothing fancy, the 78 SA was probably the best, but we had a lot of fun in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## pottz

> sras what the hell are you talking about man,you just offered more than the rest of these wennies have all day buddy!!! welcome and please stay with us my man.finally a fresh voice !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> potty - Well, my first comment gave you all the interesting parts! Now I m tapped out!
> 
> - sras


not even my man,dw is the king of tapped out and he's still going strong after three threads-lmao!!!!! you stay with us ok ?


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Thanks Gunny,

Good to see that I haven't pissed you off.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

THx Pottz


----------



## pottz

> Thanks Gunny,
> 
> Good to see that I haven t pissed you off.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


oh hell leeroy get over it,of course youve pissed us off,me and evreyyone here,as have i and of especially dw !!!! that means your officially one of us!!!!


----------



## pottz

now that weve thanked each other for pissin each other off.can we get back too pissing each other off ?


----------



## sras

> not even my man,dw is the king of tapped out and he s still going strong after three threads-lmao!!!!! you stay with us ok ?
> 
> - pottz


Thanks pottz - I'll do what I can


----------



## pottz

> sras what the hell are you talking about man,you just offered more than the rest of these wennies have all day buddy!!! welcome and please stay with us my man.finally a fresh voice !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thanks pottz- I ll do what I can.
> potty - Well, my first comment gave you all the interesting parts! Now I m tapped out!
> 
> - sras
> 
> not even my man,dw is the king of tapped out and he s still going strong after three threads-lmao!!!!! you stay with us ok ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> - sras


i always new you were a wild card !


----------



## pottz

good night jocks and good night sras,please come back bud.


----------



## 1thumb

I had a Ford Pinto. Don't have any pics though


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hopefully, ********************tatle can t impact you that far south, but I would seriously consider burning that bridge to Portland.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> We re pretty safe due to the distance but we do have a son in the Northgate area. As to the bridge to Portland, no need to burn it - just don t cross it!
> 
> - sras


Better burn it while you can. We are being invaded by ********************tatle excess. Other parts of the country clean up using one-way tickets to ********************tatle. Their excess comes south, north and east will not tolerate. West will drown them. WE have a few hundreds of acres of wetlands at the bottom of our hill. The chity reported prices of $100k to $500K to clean up the trash and needles at several needle camps. The city cannot afford to fix the streets. That pollution is affecting salmon. traces of opioids are being found in Puget Sound salmon flesh. It is a sewage issue too affecting Puget Sound. The state supports drug addiction as a right and a free-dumb. James F Welles PhD said in his book about understanding the human brain that the liberal brain sees everything as equal without any allowances for individual variations; therefore, the Pope and a drug addict are equal; a catalytic convertor thief and an installer are equals. That certainly explains why they cannot understand safety standards even when they see dead bodies. When they do Just-World Phenomenon explains it to them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My first business in , I think it was 86 ,
> From left to right, my foreman 78 silver anniversary, my partner 80 and myself in a 77
> Nothing fancy, the 78 SA was probably the best, but we had a lot of fun in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


I could not possibly drive one. Too much fun. I wouldn't have a DL for more than a month ;-) 67 Cougar with a 287 was almost too much ;-))


----------



## BurlyBob

WWBob, sounds like you made me a good deal with that #2 shot. I'm going to be doing some lead mining at the range over the next several weeks. I need to get it while I can. I'm pretty sure I can fill several 5 gallon buckets with lead in a week or three.


----------



## bandit571

Next Project…Retire this old case..









The Stanley No.45 already has a new case to call home…









Old one is being used to hold the Dremel stuff…









However…the box itself is…









Fouled Up Beyond Any Repair….FUBAR….( G rated version) some maybe a brand new case for the Dremel to call Home? Maybe a better way to hold all them bits, too?

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up has been activated…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> WWBob, sounds like you made me a good deal with that #2 shot. I m going to be doing some lead mining at the range over the next several weeks. I need to get it while I can. I m pretty sure I can fill several 5 gallon buckets with lead in a week or three.
> 
> - BurlyBob


I knew it was a bargain, but I'll never use it. All the shotgunners I know here are trap and skeet, no use for it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

sras welcome.

1thumb, the gremlin may be a notch lower that the pinto.

Gunny looks good man.

Golf 7 days in a row. But this afternoon I do return to the shop, if only to cut some splines and glue up.


----------



## corelz125

It was a busy night in here last night. Picked up a new voice in the room.

Welcome aboard Steve. It's easy to jump in around here.

Cross looks good Gunny the blue back makes it really stand out.


----------



## 987Ron

> now that weve thanked each other for pissin each other off.can we get back too pissing each other off ?
> 
> - pottz


Okay up and on my first cup of coffee on the porch. I don't have to go to work like you guys Yayayaya!


----------



## 987Ron

No work but no paycheck either. Have to dog sit the Corgi this afternoon, maybe work would be better. A little shop time, start wiring the laser enclosure. Pictures later maybe. I'm lazy.


----------



## 987Ron

> My first business in , I think it was 86 ,
> From left to right, my foreman 78 silver anniversary, my partner 80 and myself in a 77
> Nothing fancy, the 78 SA was probably the best, but we had a lot of fun in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


+1 Cars like these are great and always more fun with others that enjoy them also.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Morning all. Coffee is ready. Working on running A/C lines on a Toyota Highlander that the customer caught on a tree stump.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Better burn it while you can. We are being invaded by ********************tatle excess. Other parts of the country clean up using one-way tickets to ********************tatle. Their excess comes south, north and east will not tolerate. West will drown them. WE have a few hundreds of acres of wetlands at the bottom of our hill. The chity reported prices of $100k to $500K to clean up the trash and needles at several needle camps. The city cannot afford to fix the streets. That pollution is affecting salmon. traces of opioids are being found in Puget Sound salmon flesh. It is a sewage issue too affecting Puget Sound. The state supports drug addiction as a right and a free-dumb. James F Welles PhD said in his book about understanding the human brain that the liberal brain sees everything as equal without any allowances for individual variations; therefore, the Pope and a drug addict are equal; a catalytic convertor thief and an installer are equals. That certainly explains why they cannot understand safety standards even when they see dead bodies. When they do Just-World Phenomenon explains it to them.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*+1*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Next Project…Retire this old case..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Stanley No.45 already has a new case to call home…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old one is being used to hold the Dremel stuff…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However…the box itself is…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fouled Up Beyond Any Repair….FUBAR….( G rated version) some maybe a brand new case for the Dremel to call Home? Maybe a better way to hold all them bits, too?
> 
> Single Brain Cell Sketch Up has been activated…..
> 
> - bandit571


+1 for our seasoned woodworker. I enjoyed the G-rated FUBAR comment- nice job on the box…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Morning all. Coffee is ready. Working on running A/C lines on a Toyota Highlander that the customer caught on a tree stump.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Morning my friend- yesterday I had a fan motor go out on one of my air conditioners in the house. Fixed, but I often think about the importance of refrigeration in everyday life. One of man's greatest inventions…

Here is a good morning read…

*HISTORY
The Long, Hot Road To Modern Air Conditioning*

https://www.npr.org/2011/08/03/138924245/the-long-hot-road-to-modern-air-conditioning

*here is an idea for a car air retrofit…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For Pottz- Affluent Americans Rush to Retire in New 'Life-Is-Short' Mindset*

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/other/affluent-americans-rush-to-retire-in-new-e2-80-98life-is-short-e2-80-99-mindset/ar-BB1gdkT2


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I had to replace little fan on refrigerator awhile back. Guy was surprised I knew what it was and how to fix.


----------



## sras

> Better burn it while you can. We are being invaded by ********************tatle excess. Other parts of the country clean up using one-way tickets to ********************tatle. Their excess comes south, north and east will not tolerate. West will drown them. WE have a few hundreds of acres of wetlands at the bottom of our hill. The chity reported prices of $100k to $500K to clean up the trash and needles at several needle camps. The city cannot afford to fix the streets. That pollution is affecting salmon. traces of opioids are being found in Puget Sound salmon flesh. It is a sewage issue too affecting Puget Sound. The state supports drug addiction as a right and a free-dumb. James F Welles PhD said in his book about understanding the human brain that the liberal brain sees everything as equal without any allowances for individual variations; therefore, the Pope and a drug addict are equal; a catalytic convertor thief and an installer are equals. That certainly explains why they cannot understand safety standards even when they see dead bodies. When they do Just-World Phenomenon explains it to them.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yikes! I used to enjoy an occasional visit to Portland but no more. My trips to/through there are limited to necessity. The only exception is on my bicycle. They have a lot more safe routes - but not the formerly popular paths. 10-12 ft wide concrete paths with 1-2 feet of path remaining. The rest is covered by homeless camps. I won't go any further on that topic though…


----------



## sras

Thanks for the welcomes Pete & Corelz

Good morning back wbbn


----------



## pottz

> *For Pottz- Affluent Americans Rush to Retire in New 'Life-Is-Short' Mindset*
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/other/affluent-americans-rush-to-retire-in-new-e2-80-98life-is-short-e2-80-99-mindset/ar-BB1gdkT2
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hell yah im ready baby !


----------



## pottz

> Thanks for the welcomes Pete & Corelz
> 
> Good morning back wbbn
> 
> - sras


glad to see you back steve.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Customer wants to know can we just turn brake pads around to get rid of this awful noise.

Yeah okay..


----------



## LeeRoyMan

LOL, just take it in the back and hit it with a belt sander.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> LOL, just take it in the back and hit it with a belt sander.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


*+1*


----------



## pottz

scotch brite pad should clean that up easily ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> LOL, just take it in the back and hit it with a belt sander.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Been talking to my boss eh??? LOL


----------



## 987Ron

If bored and like odd musical instruments, posted my Appalachian Mountain Music Box. I made it for a friend, who plays bluegrass and Appalachian music. She is a retired English Teacher, made the box sound good.


----------



## 987Ron

Worked a bit after the pics of the laser enclosure. That flat black paint does not photograph good. Got the interior lights installed, the control panel set up, exhaust fan installed and started the wiring for it. Next the air pump, and close in the electronics side, will have a door there. The gray adapter plus is temp. will not be used.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+ 1 Ron- looks good…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Lunch at White Castle…


----------



## bandit571

One Garage Sale this morning…$5.50 spent, for two items…









Have the Tap & Dies soaking….Drill bit extension is a John S Fray No. 2…...T&D set was $5….which leaves…..


----------



## Peteybadboy

I am dawg tired from 7 days of golf in a row. I did manage to get myself in the shop to work on the flag box for Gunny's dad.

Oh I shot 78 today. 6 over par, should have been better the heat blew my concentration late in the round.


----------



## pottz

> I am dawg tired from 7 days of golf in a row. I did manage to get myself in the shop to work on the flag box for Gunny s dad.
> 
> Oh I shot 78 today. 6 over par, should have been better the heat blew my concentration late in the round.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


lookin real good petey.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I am dawg tired from 7 days of golf in a row. I did manage to get myself in the shop to work on the flag box for Gunny s dad.
> 
> Oh I shot 78 today. 6 over par, should have been better the heat blew my concentration late in the round.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Looks great!!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Putting in an adjustable foot on the end of a desk leg. 
2 layers of 3/4 mdf and 1 layer of 4/4 alder. 
I didn't want the insert going into the mdf, so I drilled some holes and put in some poplar dowels. 
Look close and you can see some handsaw cuts for excess glue to escape.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Putting in an adjustable foot on the end of a desk leg.
> 2 layers of 3/4 mdf and 1 layer of 4/4 alder.
> I didn t want the insert going into the mdf, so I drilled some holes and put in some poplar dowels.
> Look close and you can see some handsaw cuts for excess glue to escape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


+1 on the construction technique with the dowel insert…


----------



## pottz

> Lunch at White Castle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


looks good why dont you get the white castle truck for tonight,just make sure they understand gunny's pay too park fee's.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good pairing especially with the beer drinkers…*










Busy and was talking to a guy who said that he drove from CA to get some; another lady said that they are in Las Vegas. The WC from the Detroit days pales to the modern setup of today… Go WC still a family-run company.

https://www.whitecastle.com/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

**Shop work today- Electrical set up for the laser. *










1. water chiller

2 and 3 will be in an adjacent room - air compressor and exhaust fan

nonremote 4 and 5 stand electrical strip

Purpose reduce the cluttered /scattered look and most importantly "noise"...

I am waiting for a missing part for the stand- arrival 4-4-21. Working on software practice (Lightburn) and I am very familiar with Aspire…

If interested Stumpy Nubs has a video on a CNC and table saw talk… I found it interesting…

Don't waste your money on a CNC you don't need!*


----------



## corelz125

DW your shop reminds me of my dentist office


----------



## corelz125

Nice work Petey. Bandit didn't you just send Gunny a bunch of taps and dies?

Maybe I'll try that flipping my brake pads around next time. Save a few $$$.

Leeroy any idea you add is worth remembering.

Looks good Ron


----------



## 987Ron

> DW your shop reminds me of my dentist office
> 
> - corelz125


It is a bit tidy. Is that carpet on the floor?


----------



## pottz

> DW your shop reminds me of my dentist office
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> It is a bit tidy. Is that carpet on the floor?
> 
> - 987Ron


there is a guy here that carpeted his whole shop said it was easy too keep clean and easy on the feet.sounded great,i dont know if that would work for me though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW your shop reminds me of my dentist office
> 
> - corelz125


Maybe, a barbershop… Corelz- would care for a manscape and a tuck-in tonight?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> It is a bit tidy. Is that carpet on the floor?
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> there is a guy here that carpeted his whole shop said it was easy too keep clean and easy on the feet.sounded great,i dont know if that would work for me though.
> 
> - pottz


Not for me but Stumpy Nubs' new "big" workshop building has carpeting- I use porch paint on concrete…


----------



## bandit571

After a day of soaking in Coke-a-cola..









Drain the soda off, head to the rehab shop..









taps are now cleaned up…









Which leaves these things…









Then the rest of the tools in the set…









Need to run the tray through the dishwasher…









And…I could use a wash-up…









Guess I am not afraid to get my hands a little dirty….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I am dawg tired from 7 days of golf in a row. I did manage to get myself in the shop to work on the flag box for Gunny s dad.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1 on assisting Gunny… Question why does your dust collector lean and not upright? I ask out of curiosity, not a slam…


----------



## pottz

> DW your shop reminds me of my dentist office
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Maybe, a barbershop… Corelz- would care for a manscape and a tuck-in tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


exactly which area's of the body would get trimmed dw ? i think corelz prefers it neat and sweet.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> DW your shop reminds me of my dentist office
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Putting in an adjustable foot on the end of a desk leg.
> 2 layers of 3/4 mdf and 1 layer of 4/4 alder.
> I didn t want the insert going into the mdf, so I drilled some holes and put in some poplar dowels.
> Look close and you can see some handsaw cuts for excess glue to escape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


That is new trick for me, never though about it but have had a plug creep back up once and wondered why.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bandit didn t you just send Gunny a bunch of taps and dies?
> 
> - corelz125


Indeed he did and I spent a bit of time adding and laying those plus my own collection into nice neat organizers. Why he bought Imperial when I clearly said I NEED more metric I have no idea…....


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Guess I am not afraid to get my hands a little dirty….
> 
> - bandit571


I doubt anyone here would believe anybody who accused you of such. Unless of course they had a sudden urge to learn to eat through a tube….

ROFL


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Close up of relief cuts. Glued the crap out of them, glue oozed out all of the cuts.









Top Shelf stuff right there, lol


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Close up of relief cuts. Glued the crap out of them, glue oozed out all of the cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Shelf stuff right there, lol
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Have various pieces of Urn in finishing room. Couple more in the shop being glued up for a turned spindle on top to put a short candle on. Going to do a stepped design with the idea of stairway to heaven. Candle represents the light Dad brought to those in his life. Thankfully I have no time limit, as always details consume alot of time.


----------



## 987Ron

Couple of Tylenol for the hip and back. Off to bed, Nite all. No stories or tuck in.


----------



## pottz

> Couple of Tylenol for the hip and back. Off to bed, Nite all. No stories or tuck in.
> 
> - 987Ron


nighty nite lil ronnie ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Couple of Tylenol for the hip and back. Off to bed, Nite all. No stories or tuck in.
> 
> - 987Ron


I feel ya, my back has not been happy all week. Hitting something a tad more powerful tomorrow evening. meanwhile like you a Tylenol will have to do.


----------



## sras

LeeRoyMan - nice tip on the saw cuts!

Bandit - Nice save on the Tap& Dies. Now you need to soak your hands in the Cola

For me - I made progress on 5 projects today. Got to declare one of them finished. Not a woodworking project though. I replaced the decorative rock on both sides on the RV pad with pavers. Probably 80 ft in all. Rocks out, gravel in, compacted, and pavers in. Today was final clean up. Got the idea 4 years ago. Took about a year to get it done. Obviously not full time…


----------



## pottz

dw were the hell is the food truck ? bandit get something hard and loud playing and lets open the bar,it's friday night and i just finished a week long inventory,time too relax boys !!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> I replaced the decorative rock on both sides on the RV pad with pavers. Probably 80 ft in all. Rocks out, gravel in, compacted, and pavers in. Today was final clean up. Got the idea 4 years ago. Took about a year to get it done. Obviously not full time…
> 
> - sras


Sounds like you should be taking the Tylenol, my back hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## sras

I'm on beer#2. That's often my limit. Both hazy IPAs.


----------



## sras

I know I'm near my limit when I had to correct no less than 4 typos in that last post 

Two more in this one


----------



## sras

To be fair I always have to correct typos


----------



## sras

> Sounds like you should be taking the Tylenol, my back hurts just thinking about it.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


The trick is a little bit at a time. That's why it took a year!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> dw were the hell is the food truck ? bandit get something hard and loud playing and lets open the bar,it s friday night and i just finished a week long inventory,time too relax boys !!!
> 
> - pottz


Food truck is here as I posted earlier… I think the guys are looking for some beer which is your area… I noticed that you had some beer but they were in aluminum cans


----------



## pottz

> dw were the hell is the food truck ? bandit get something hard and loud playing and lets open the bar,it s friday night and i just finished a week long inventory,time too relax boys !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Food truck is here as I posted earlier… I think the guys are looking for some beer which is your area… I noticed that you had some beer but they were in aluminum cans
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


wrong dw beer is your area,i dont drink that [email protected]#s,especially in cans man.it's whiskey or wine for me man.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- here is a thought on candles- LED's

https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Home-Kitchen-Flameless-Candles/zgbs/home-garden/5486434011


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I replaced the decorative rock on both sides on the RV pad with pavers. Probably 80 ft in all. Rocks out, gravel in, compacted, and pavers in. Today was final clean up. Got the idea 4 years ago. Took about a year to get it done. Obviously not full time…
> 
> - sras
> 
> Sounds like you should be taking the Tylenol, my back hurts just thinking about it.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Don't forget a good drink, it's Friday night, we have earned it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Sounds like you should be taking the Tylenol, my back hurts just thinking about it.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> The trick is a little bit at a time. That s why it took a year!
> 
> - sras


I use this method all the time. While I can't move a mountain in a day, I can chip it away over time…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> dw were the hell is the food truck ? bandit get something hard and loud playing and lets open the bar,it s friday night and i just finished a week long inventory,time too relax boys !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Food truck is here as I posted earlier… I think the guys are looking for some beer which is your area… I noticed that you had some beer but they were in aluminum cans
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> wrong dw beer is your area,i dont drink that [email protected]#s,it s whiskey or wine for me man.
> 
> - pottz


24 long necks in the cooler that Top Max unlocked … out by the burn barrel… next to the food truck…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny- here is a thought on candles- LED s
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Home-Kitchen-Flameless-Candles/zgbs/home-garden/5486434011
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks, had put it on my list of stuff to look for, saves me time finding them. Have couple other projects those would work well for.


----------



## sras

Okay - it's a 3 beer night. Partly due to you guys pointing out that it's Friday and I deserve it


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> wrong dw beer is your area,i dont drink that [email protected]#s,especially in cans man.it s whiskey or wine for me man.
> 
> - pottz


I have some Vodka from Ukraine, the good stuff, as in this goes down S M O O T H and no headache tomorrow.


----------



## sras

pottz - have to let you know that in addition to being beers all 3 came from a can. All local brews though.

If it matters I am also a fan of wine and whiskey


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Okay - it s a 3 beer night. Partly due to you guys pointing out that it s Friday and I deserve it
> 
> - sras


Exactly!!!


----------



## sras

wbbn - never have learned to appreciate vodka


----------



## sras

> Okay - it s a 3 beer night. Partly due to you guys pointing out that it s Friday and I deserve it
> 
> - sras
> 
> Exactly!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Right back at ya!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> wrong dw beer is your area,i dont drink that [email protected]#s,especially in cans man.it s whiskey or wine for me man.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I have some Vodka from Ukraine, the good stuff, as in this goes down S M O O T H and no headache tomorrow.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


No Vodka for me. 
Last time I drank vodka I threw up on some guys shoe standing in line for a Black Sabbath concert. 
He was pretty mad…..

Never touched vodka again and never will.

Now 1800 Gold is a different story, I'm fun as hell after 5 or 6 shots….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> wbbn - never have learned to appreciate vodka
> 
> - sras


You probably been drinking that swill they have here in states. You gotta get it from the SOURCE. Here is good hint, if you can read the label in ENGLISH it's not what you want.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Tonight's winner is Bandit with the hand picture- that is a classic…

Use this pic with respect…*










*I relate it to one of my favorites…*


----------



## pottz

> Gunny- here is a thought on candles- LED s
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Best-Sellers-Home-Kitchen-Flameless-Candles/zgbs/home-garden/5486434011
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker












what kind are you looking for,ive got these on my cali patio and their great,you just turn them on at what time you want them too come on and their on for 6 hours same time each day,waterproof.i change the batteries about every 3 months.it dont get any better.


----------



## pottz

> dw were the hell is the food truck ? bandit get something hard and loud playing and lets open the bar,it s friday night and i just finished a week long inventory,time too relax boys !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Food truck is here as I posted earlier… I think the guys are looking for some beer which is your area… I noticed that you had some beer but they were in aluminum cans
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> wrong dw beer is your area,i dont drink that [email protected]#s,it s whiskey or wine for me man.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 24 long necks in the cooler that Top Max unlocked … out by the burn barrel… next to the food truck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


burn barrel dw,looks like i gotta call (got junk) again !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Never touched vodka again and never will.
> 
> Now 1800 Gold is a different story, I m fun as hell after 5 or 6 shots….
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Come with me my friend, I will introduce you to quality Vodka and good drinking partners.


----------



## pottz

> Okay - it s a 3 beer night. Partly due to you guys pointing out that it s Friday and I deserve it
> 
> - sras


oh yeah your already one of us steve.and there is no going back !!!!


----------



## pottz

> wrong dw beer is your area,i dont drink that [email protected]#s,especially in cans man.it s whiskey or wine for me man.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I have some Vodka from Ukraine, the good stuff, as in this goes down S M O O T H and no headache tomorrow.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


start pourin gunny !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We have insanity and total negligence covered here in Wicked World. Normal shooting and stabbing issues in the news, beatings seem to have subsided for some reason. Just when you think you have seen it all, an idiot was backing down I-5 and Hwy 16 in reverse going close to freeway speeds looking back over his shoulder. The car had to have been modified somehow.

One of our neighbors when I was a kid put his Ford tractor transmission together wrong. Reverse became his highest speed so he would back it out to the field when not pulling equipment.

Spent a lot of time in the Emergency room the last couple of days. They opened new facilities for our Dr's office and the walk-in clinic. Being a trusting, naive fool my whole life, I expected it to be an improvement. I went to walk-in to get my shoulder checked. They were concerned about infection and wanted lab work they can no longer do in less than 4 or 5 days. They told me to go to ER. The new system could not get labs in less than 4 or 5 days and there were no instructions in the system, the ER Doc had to reevaluate. Typical 21st-century progress; backward and downhill ;-(( They were busy, so I was triaged, several times. The Dr, bless his heart, came out and said the wait would be 3 hours after we were there for 1.5. He mentioned triage may extend it. Good thing we did not wait. We went back 3 hours later and the line was longer. We went about 730 this morning to beat the rush and were out by 11. The bad news is Tylenol won't make much difference for the next few months, fractured ribs complement of the Wicked Witch of the West. The good news is having been a migraineur with dailys for a decade, my pain tolerance can handle it. When they opened me up to get a stomach tumor a few years ago the surgeon came to do a checkup. He said you aren't using your pain pump. I told him all I need is my sunglasses to keep the migraines down. You can't hurt me by cutting me open. I really never felt anything from the surgery. The pain pump didn't help the migraine ;-((


----------



## pottz

> pottz - have to let you know that in addition to being beers all 3 came from a can. All local brews though.
> 
> If it matters I am also a fan of wine and whiskey
> 
> - sras


i new you were a good guy.join me on the patio by the fireplace,got some good scotch on the rocks.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Look we had some and we were okay..


----------



## sras

Hey LeeRoyMan -

Here is a glamor shot I took of our Vette back in '13










Since then I have replaced the emblems with the original chrome


----------



## sras

Duplicate post - slow internet


----------



## pottz

> wrong dw beer is your area,i dont drink that [email protected]#s,especially in cans man.it s whiskey or wine for me man.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I have some Vodka from Ukraine, the good stuff, as in this goes down S M O O T H and no headache tomorrow.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> No Vodka for me.
> Last time I drank vodka I threw up on some guys shoe standing in line for a Black Sabbath concert.
> He was pretty mad…..
> 
> Never touched vodka again and never will.
> 
> Now 1800 Gold is a different story, I m fun as hell after 5 or 6 shots….
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


too damn old for tekillya anymore,it might kill me-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Never touched vodka again and never will.
> 
> Now 1800 Gold is a different story, I m fun as hell after 5 or 6 shots….
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Come with me my friend, I will introduce you to quality Vodka and good drinking partners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


im in start pourin !


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> The pain pump didn't help the migraine ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


The wife uses Rizatriptan when she feels them coming on.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Never touched vodka again and never will.
> 
> Now 1800 Gold is a different story, I m fun as hell after 5 or 6 shots….
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Come with me my friend, I will introduce you to quality Vodka and good drinking partners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I'm in the front seat, what is taking you so long?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> wbbn - never have learned to appreciate vodka
> 
> - sras
> 
> You probably been drinking that swill they have here in states. You gotta get it from the SOURCE. Here is good hint, if you can read the label in ENGLISH it s not what you want.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Vodka the esatern Europen drink… Pottz and Corelz never promoted Vodka at the Show, but it would be a great addition to the Cali- Garage patio list, which is Pottz's department…


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Look we had some and we were okay..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


You didn't have the talk with her did you?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Tonight s winner is Bandit with the hand picture- that is a classic…
> 
> Use this pic with respect…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I relate it to one of my favorites…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That ring makes me nervous! When I was a 2nd-year apprentice a plumber asked to borrow my dikes. He cut his wedding band off. He had snagged it on a 16 penny nail coming down a ladder. He had dislocated his finger. He said the docs will spend half a day trying to figure out how to get the ring off. They will eventually cut it off, it is ruined anyway so he may as well cut it off before he goes. I had a ring on. I took it off and never wore another. I knew a few guys who had ring incidents over the years. The worst were electrical issues. One mechanic nearly burned his finger off when he got a 12 volt short across it. The advantage of 120 volts or higher is short will destroy the contact point much quicker before it gets very hot. I will not turn into a permanent heater like 12 volt DC did.


----------



## sras

Topa - sorry to hear of your struggles. Hope you recover soon!


----------



## sras

> *Tonight s winner is Bandit with the hand picture- that is a classic…
> 
> Use this pic with respect…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I relate it to one of my favorites…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> That ring makes me nervous! When I was a 2nd-year apprentice a plumber asked to borrow my dikes. He cut his wedding band off. He had snagged it on a 16 penny nail coming down a ladder. He had dislocated his finger. He said the docs will spend half a day trying to figure out how to get the ring off. They will eventually cut it off, it is ruined anyway so he may as well cut it off before he goes. I had a ring on. I took it off and never wore another. I knew a few guys who had ring incidents over the years. The worst were electrical issues. One mechanic nearly burned his finger off when he got a 12 volt short across it. The advantage of 120 volts or higher is short will destroy the contact point much quicker before it gets very hot. I will not turn into a permanent heater like 12 volt DC did.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I have seen enough ring related injuries that I now only wear my ring when going out. Otherwise it always stays in my bedroom.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Hey LeeRoyMan -
> 
> Here is a glamor shot I took of our Vette back in 13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since then I have replaced the emblems with the original chrome
> 
> - sras


Sweeet!! I would hate to thrash your's, like I did mine.


----------



## sras

Yeah - it's a beauty queen


----------



## sras

My biggest frustration is it has burned out 2 ignition coils in the past 4 years. I suspect there is a ground issue. My next project is to check every ground in the ignition system


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Yeah - it s a beauty queen
> 
> - sras


Me and Gunny need to borrow it for a while….


----------



## pottz

> wbbn - never have learned to appreciate vodka
> 
> - sras
> 
> You probably been drinking that swill they have here in states. You gotta get it from the SOURCE. Here is good hint, if you can read the label in ENGLISH it s not what you want.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Vodka the esatern Europen drink… Pottz and Corelz never promoted Vodka at the Show, but it would be a great addition to the Cali- Garage patio list, which is Pottz s department…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


patio bar is fully stocked dw come check it out.hey your wc food truck had an issue with the fee's tonight,next time their out.it's pay too play at gunny's period.ill bring in a in and out truck from cali next time,it'll kick their ass.


----------



## pottz

> *Tonight s winner is Bandit with the hand picture- that is a classic…
> 
> Use this pic with respect…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I relate it to one of my favorites…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> That ring makes me nervous! When I was a 2nd-year apprentice a plumber asked to borrow my dikes. He cut his wedding band off. He had snagged it on a 16 penny nail coming down a ladder. He had dislocated his finger. He said the docs will spend half a day trying to figure out how to get the ring off. They will eventually cut it off, it is ruined anyway so he may as well cut it off before he goes. I had a ring on. I took it off and never wore another. I knew a few guys who had ring incidents over the years. The worst were electrical issues. One mechanic nearly burned his finger off when he got a 12 volt short across it. The advantage of 120 volts or higher is short will destroy the contact point much quicker before it gets very hot. I will not turn into a permanent heater like 12 volt DC did.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i agree no rings in the shop.


----------



## sras

> Yeah - it s a beauty queen
> 
> - sras
> 
> Me and Gunny need to borrow it for a while….
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Ummm - I'll think about that 

I'll sell it with very little hesitation though


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> We have insanity and total negligence covered here in Wicked World. Normal shooting and stabbing issues in the news, beatings seem to have subsided for some reason. Just when you think you have seen it all, an idiot was backing down I-5 and Hwy 16 in reverse going close to freeway speeds looking back over his shoulder. The car had to have been modified somehow.
> 
> One of our neighbors when I was a kid put his Ford tractor transmission together wrong. Reverse became his highest speed so he would back it out to the field when not pulling equipment.
> 
> Spent a lot of time in the Emergency room the last couple of days. They opened new facilities for our Dr's office and the walk-in clinic. Being a trusting, naive fool my whole life, I expected it to be an improvement. I went to walk-in to get my shoulder checked. They were concerned about infection and wanted lab work they can no longer do in less than 4 or 5 days. They told me to go to ER. The new system could not get labs in less than 4 or 5 days and there were no instructions in the system, the ER Doc had to reevaluate. Typical 21st-century progress; backward and downhill ;-(( They were busy, so I was triaged, several times. The Dr, bless his heart, came out and said the wait would be 3 hours after we were there for 1.5. He mentioned triage may extend it. Good thing we did not wait. We went back 3 hours later and the line was longer. We went about 730 this morning to beat the rush and were out by 11. The bad news is Tylenol won't make much difference for the next few months, fractured ribs complement of the Wicked Witch of the West. The good news is having been a migraineur with dailys for a decade, my pain tolerance can handle it. When they opened me up to get a stomach tumor a few years ago the surgeon came to do a checkup. He said you aren't using your pain pump. I told him all I need is my sunglasses to keep the migraines down. You can't hurt me by cutting me open. I really never felt anything from the surgery. The pain pump didn't help the migraine ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Did anyone take time to read Top Max's post?* I did and I spent time in the emergency seeking help…

I ask that we as a brother to pay attention to his concerns- say a prayer or give a shout-out of support to him.










Keep that pocket angel that I sent you close…


----------



## pottz

sras-steve you said you had nothing too contribute when yo came on,dude your lightening this place up my man.see the beauty of bs is it's all good,and this is the bs headquarters of lj's.


----------



## sras

Thanks pottz - I've been lurking since the previous thread

DW - sounds like Topa had a rough day


----------



## pottz

> Thanks pottz - I ve been lurking since the previous thread
> 
> DW - sounds like Topa had a rough day
> 
> - sras


you fit right in here my friend.i hope more lurkers out their see this and decide too chime in and join the party.


----------



## sras

> Thanks pottz - I ve been lurking since the previous thread
> 
> DW - sounds like Topa had a rough day
> 
> - sras
> 
> you fit right in here my friend.i hope more lurkers out their see this and decide too chime in and join the party.
> 
> - pottz


You never know! We'll have to see.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks pottz - I ve been lurking since the previous thread
> 
> DW - sounds like Topa had a rough day
> 
> - sras
> 
> you fit right in here my friend.i hope more lurkers out their see this and decide too chime in and join the party.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You never know! We ll have to see.
> 
> - sras


dont you wish you had sooner ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa - sorry to hear of your struggles. Hope you recover soon!
> 
> - sras


Thanks Steve. Hopefully, the Atty general will take these issues seriously.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Tonight s winner is Bandit with the hand picture- that is a classic…
> 
> Use this pic with respect…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I relate it to one of my favorites…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> That ring makes me nervous! When I was a 2nd-year apprentice a plumber asked to borrow my dikes. He cut his wedding band off. He had snagged it on a 16 penny nail coming down a ladder. He had dislocated his finger. He said the docs will spend half a day trying to figure out how to get the ring off. They will eventually cut it off, it is ruined anyway so he may as well cut it off before he goes. I had a ring on. I took it off and never wore another. I knew a few guys who had ring incidents over the years. The worst were electrical issues. One mechanic nearly burned his finger off when he got a 12 volt short across it. The advantage of 120 volts or higher is short will destroy the contact point much quicker before it gets very hot. I will not turn into a permanent heater like 12 volt DC did.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i agree no rings in the shop.
> 
> - pottz


Shame on all of you! IMO you guys bastardized the reverent pic-

1. the ring represents the "Boss" his wife, which he posts about…

2. his pictures involve hand tools and cleaning…

3. how quick people are quick to judge and assume…

Bandit you are IMO Gunny's Garage American Woodworker… and I'll close with my Top Max goodbye…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The pain pump didn't help the migraine ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> The wife uses Rizatriptan when she feels them coming on.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


That stuff is limited to 2x a month. Only delayed the dailys for a couple of hours ;-( I finally got on methadone. It lowered the pain levels enough I could tell minor differences in pain. I discovered the triggers, the main one being light. I wear sunglasses indoors at night sometimes. This started as a result of cataract implants. Don't be spooked by that, I had eyeglass prescription triggers prior to that.


----------



## sras

DW - yes I'm sure Bandit was at zero risk today. For me the only way I have been able to get a habit to protect my finger has been to never wear my ring in the shop. I do this solely because of what I have learned from those who have shared here on LJ's. I feel safer because of what I have learned here.

Hopefully the comments about rings in the shop are seen as a concern for a fellow woodworker's safety. Have a good night!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Thanks pottz - I ve been lurking since the previous thread
> 
> DW - sounds like Topa had a rough day
> 
> - sras
> 
> you fit right in here my friend.i hope more *lurkers *out their see this and decide too chime in and join the party.
> 
> - pottz


*"lurkers" insensitive use of description- IMO invite people as

"fellow woodworkers"...*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Did anyone take time to read Top Max s post?* I did and I spent time in the emergency seeking help…
> 
> I ask that we as a brother to pay attention to his concerns- say a prayer or give a shout-out of support to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep that pocket angel that I sent you close…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks DW, been a rough decade. Protecting a large group of people is never easy. I worked on range safetyt for over a decade. Hard to believe people are that stupid, eh?


----------



## corelz125

I don't know Gunny I can read the grey goose label in english and that stuff is pretty smooth. 
Pottz led candles? come on now what is this a knitting club?

My barbershop doesn't look as neat as your shop.


----------



## corelz125

Topa and Steve, Seattle has a new hockey team now. Going to draw large crowds?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Yeah - it s a beauty queen
> 
> - sras
> 
> Me and Gunny need to borrow it for a while….
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## pottz

> *Tonight s winner is Bandit with the hand picture- that is a classic…
> 
> Use this pic with respect…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I relate it to one of my favorites…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> That ring makes me nervous! When I was a 2nd-year apprentice a plumber asked to borrow my dikes. He cut his wedding band off. He had snagged it on a 16 penny nail coming down a ladder. He had dislocated his finger. He said the docs will spend half a day trying to figure out how to get the ring off. They will eventually cut it off, it is ruined anyway so he may as well cut it off before he goes. I had a ring on. I took it off and never wore another. I knew a few guys who had ring incidents over the years. The worst were electrical issues. One mechanic nearly burned his finger off when he got a 12 volt short across it. The advantage of 120 volts or higher is short will destroy the contact point much quicker before it gets very hot. I will not turn into a permanent heater like 12 volt DC did.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i agree no rings in the shop.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Shame on all of you! IMO you guys bastardized the reverent pic-
> 
> 1. the ring represents the "Boss" his wife, which he posts about…
> 
> 2. his pictures involve hand tools and cleaning…
> 
> 3. how quick people are quick to judge and assume…
> 
> Bandit you are IMO Gunny s Garage American Woodworker… and I ll close with my Top Max goodbye…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


dw their you go again man,now take two chill pills and you'll feel better in the morning ok !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max-










Looking forward to awake up post- May 1st


----------



## pottz

> Thanks pottz - I ve been lurking since the previous thread
> 
> DW - sounds like Topa had a rough day
> 
> - sras
> 
> you fit right in here my friend.i hope more *lurkers *out their see this and decide too chime in and join the party.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *"lurkers" insensitive use of description- IMO invite people as
> 
> "fellow woodworkers"...*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


take it down a notch my friend,i called out the lurkers and what happened ,we gained steve too the group.so whats the issue?


----------



## pottz

> I don t know Gunny I can read the grey goose label in english and that stuff is pretty smooth.
> Pottz led candles? come on now what is this a knitting club?
> 
> My barbershop doesn t look as neat as your shop.
> 
> - corelz125


hey i admit,i love candles…...ok i know, but i love candle light ok !!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I don t know Gunny I can read the grey goose label in english and that stuff is pretty smooth.
> 
> - corelz125


Yeah at the price point you could expect it to be fairly smooth. Yet for 1/3 less you can have ultra smooth PLUS it was made by those who know it best. My neighbor is a believer now. Drank it and said it was great, took the bottle with him.. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I don t know Gunny I can read the grey goose label in english and that stuff is pretty smooth.
> Pottz led candles? come on now what is this a knitting club?
> 
> My barbershop doesn t look as neat as your shop.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> hey i admit,i love candles…...ok i know, but i love candle light ok !!!!
> 
> - pottz


+1 we have them everywhere in house. Wife likes them, sets the mood she says. I ain't complaining….


----------



## pottz

> I don t know Gunny I can read the grey goose label in english and that stuff is pretty smooth.
> Pottz led candles? come on now what is this a knitting club?
> 
> My barbershop doesn t look as neat as your shop.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> hey i admit,i love candles…...ok i know, but i love candle light ok !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 we have them everywhere in house. Wife likes them, sets the mood she says. I ain t complaining….
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah the wife loves those yankee candles,expensive but last a hell of a long time and she's happy.enough said!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Thanks pottz - I ve been lurking since the previous thread
> 
> DW - sounds like Topa had a rough day
> 
> - sras
> 
> you fit right in here my friend.i hope more *lurkers *out their see this and decide too chime in and join the party.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *"lurkers" insensitive use of description- IMO invite people as
> 
> "fellow woodworkers"...*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> take it down a notch my friend,i called out the lurkers and what happened ,we gained steve too the group.so whats the issue?
> 
> - pottz


*
I stand corrected BUT…*

In Internet culture, a lurker is typically a member of an online community who observes, but does not participate.[1] The exact definition depends on context. Lurkers make up a large proportion of all users in online communities.[2] Lurking allows users to learn the conventions of an online community before they participate, improving their socialization when they eventually "de-lurk".[3] However, a lack of social contact while lurking sometimes causes loneliness or apathy among lurkers.[4]

Lurkers are referred to using many names, including browsers, read-only participants, non-public participants, legitimate peripheral participants, vicarious learners, or sleepers.

*Copy out… but for the older woodwork/ experienced/why would they respond to "lurker" I wouldn't…*


----------



## sras

DW - FWIW - I considered myself a lurker even though I have been on LJs for over 10 years. Also I like the term "de-lurk".


----------



## pottz

> DW - FWIW - I considered myself a lurker even though I have been on LJs for over 10 years. Also I like the term "de-lurk".
> 
> - sras


hell man your good,ive lurked myself and according too dw's definition,one who observes but doesn't participate! so what youve joined us and thats all that matters my friend,and we welcome you for what you bring our group.


----------



## sras

Here's to de-lurking!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Here s to de-lurking!
> 
> - sras


Pottz another round please


----------



## sras

I'm done. Let me what the bill is.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa and Steve, Seattle has a new hockey team now. Going to draw large crowds?
> 
> - corelz125


They have been working on that for 40 years ;-) Finally did it. eh"

Now, if they can get the Sonic back ???


----------



## pottz

> Here s to de-lurking!
> 
> - sras
> 
> Pottz another round please
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


comin right up gunny.join me by the fire,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I don t know Gunny I can read the grey goose label in english and that stuff is pretty smooth.
> Pottz led candles? come on now what is this a knitting club?
> 
> My barbershop doesn t look as neat as your shop.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> hey i admit,i love candles…...ok i know, but i love candle light ok !!!!
> 
> - pottz


I used to love them until there got to be too many to blow out on the cake ;-(


----------



## pottz

> I m done. Let me what the bill is.
> 
> - sras


their are no bills at gunny's my friend.


----------



## pottz

> I don t know Gunny I can read the grey goose label in english and that stuff is pretty smooth.
> Pottz led candles? come on now what is this a knitting club?
> 
> My barbershop doesn t look as neat as your shop.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> hey i admit,i love candles…...ok i know, but i love candle light ok !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I used to love them until there got to be too many to blow out on the cake ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thats why i dont celebrate birthdays anymore,the fire hazard -lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Here s to de-lurking!
> 
> - sras
> 
> Pottz another round please
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> comin right up gunny.join me by the fire,
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> Here s to de-lurking!
> 
> - sras
> 
> Pottz another round please
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> comin right up gunny.join me by the fire,
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


that burn barrel is gone tomorrow,we have a full cali patio with a fireplace dw.that barrel is what homeless people use too keep warm.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I m done. Let me what the bill is.
> 
> - sras
> 
> their are no bills at gunny s my friend.
> 
> - pottz


+1 Food truck business has been pretty good.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> thats why i dont celebrate birthdays anymore,the fire hazard -lol.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Where did those two girls go? 
How long was I in the bathroom? I told you I couldn't handle the vodka.

I should have never had those hot pockets off the food truck….

Come on, we got to get sras car back before he wakes up.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Where did those two girls go?
> How long was I in the bathroom? I told you I couldn t handle the vodka.
> 
> I should have never had those hot pockets off the food truck….
> 
> Come on, we got to get sras car back before he wakes up.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


I told you NOT to drink that green concoction after the Vodka…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I don t know Gunny I can read the grey goose label in english and that stuff is pretty smooth.
> Pottz led candles? come on now what is this a knitting club?
> 
> My barbershop doesn t look as neat as your shop.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> hey i admit,i love candles…...ok i know, but i love candle light ok !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I used to love them until there got to be too many to blow out on the cake ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> thats why i dont celebrate birthdays anymore,the fire hazard -lol.
> 
> - pottz


+1 ;-)))


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Where did those two girls go?
> How long was I in the bathroom? I told you I couldn t handle the vodka.
> 
> I should have never had those hot pockets off the food truck….
> 
> Come on, we got to get sras car back before he wakes up.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> I told you NOT to drink that green concoction after the Vodka…..
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Well, guess I'm going to go sleep it off. Nite All


----------



## bandit571

68 candles in about..2 weeks..

Ring on left hand….I use my right hand about 99% of the time….because I can't really do much left-handed…..Right and Pinky finger are numb, can't feel a bloody thing with them, and don't use them. Index and thumb do most of the work with that hand, anyway. I never get in so much of a rush, that I lose track of what is going on….

Sign in one of the site trailers, when I worked construction:

There is no need to work so fast, that we think of Safety last.

Burn Barrel tonight….all the cardboard trash in the house is now…ashes. Saving the last 2 Guinness Draughts in the fridge for tomorrow night…..Gazebo gets a roof…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Off to the bedroom, the Princess of Nikoleav calleth…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 68 candles in about..2 weeks..
> 
> Sign in one of the site trailers, when I worked construction:
> 
> There is no need to work so fast, that we think of Safety last.
> 
> - bandit571


Happy Birthday in delay BAndit ;-)

That safety speed sign reminds me of a competitor I agreed to work for after rotary cuff surgery. I didn't think much of the current crop of managers in my primary customer so I decided to get a real job. They had safety meetings at all the job sites. One week they warned us they had so many violations documented by L&I they were concerned general contractors might not allow them on job sites. The van they gave me had a stock rounded bumper on the back. I told the "safety guy" that managed the truck fleet that a step bumper would be better for loading conduits and ladders on dark rainy mornings. He said he didn't want to put $200 or $300 into the older vans. I thought they deserve to be banned from job sites. One of their jobs an electrician out of the hall threatened to throw a general contractor's foreman off the roof. They were banned from that Lazy B site. When I went to work for them they got permission to bid there again. I met the family that was the general contractor's management crew. They could not make a complete sentence without using the f word at least twice. The only thing that changed about throwing off the roof was I knew better than to say it ;-)


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW thanks for the video. I don't anticipate buying and "learning how to program a CNC" but that was a good intro.

To answer your question on the dust collector, I will take a look, but I think it is the photo that is making it look like it is leaning. BTW digging the new filter.

Bandit +1 on dirty hands

Pottz I saw your comment on segmented bowls… I bought the incra 1000HD (and the sled) once set up you can do accurate repeatable angle cuts, I also bought the "Stomper" for glue up it centers the rings making glue up accurate.

LeeRoy - impressive joint. I don't understand the context, maybe post more pics?

On Fri night drinking - had 2 martini's , Vodka, last night. It is a great sleeping aid.

Topa- sun classes worked for Roy Orbison. Paul McCartney said they say Roy on stage at night wearing sun glasses and thought is so cool!. Roy later said about that , I lost my regular glasses and can't see a thing w/o them so he wore the sun glasses . The rest is history.

Sras - I am mostly a Lurker on Hand Planes of Your Dreams. Amazing what you guys know about hand planes.

Wife playing golf so I am home alone w the dawg.

I have got to get something to eat - starving- have a good day guys.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, late rising and the back is stiff as a ever. Wife is out on the grill with bacon, eggs, and potatoes.
You guy were busy last night. 
Could not find Pottz comment on segmented bowls. Have a new one to post. There is a neat way to get the segments to make a ring without gaps. Ask and I will tell.
Off to breakfast and if the back allows a bit of shop time.


----------



## 987Ron

Images to show the no gap in the segments. Finished the bowl a day or so ago. Walnut, redheart, and some holly veneer. Post it later in projects.

On this candle addition, please limit those scented candles. Interferes with the taste of the drink, and just stinks. I can sit downwind. Candles on a birthday cake should only be the second digit of the age…i.e. 83 last birthday, the 3 is the only number of significance. So 3 on the cake, might be able to blow it our and 3 indicates I made it one more year, the 8 doesn't matter.

sras:
I too have a typo problem, but at my age I forget how to spell things. Keep my kindle dictionary close at hand.

Breakfast was great, out to the shop, with some coffee in hand. Later


----------



## sras

> Where did those two girls go?
> How long was I in the bathroom? I told you I couldn t handle the vodka.
> 
> I should have never had those hot pockets off the food truck….
> 
> Come on, we got to get sras car back before he wakes up.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Morning! The Vette is in its place with the cover on. You guys are good!

Today will be a wild card as the grandkids are coming over for the night.


----------



## sras

Bowl looks great Ron!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> LeeRoy - I don t understand the context, maybe post more pics?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I'm building an office wall unit with a desk protruding from the middle. The desk leg is going to sit on a rug so I am putting adjustable feet on the bottom of the leg.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- +1 on your Wynn filter- but the pic made it look off-balance…

LeeRoy- Project looks great brings back some memories of when I could do "case-goods.

Pottz- the burn barrel has been placed in storage only to return another day…

May birthdays update-

5-12 Surprise birthday celebration

5-13 Bandit

Anyone else for May?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Price of the Stuff That Makes Everything Is Surging*

interesting and easy to read with graphs…

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/price-stuff-makes-everything-surging-040011497.html


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, Nice bowl. Pottz made his comment about segment turnings on a project post. I can't agree more on stinky candles. I can't even go into a store with them.

BTW watching to guys 50 or so feet up put up gutters, no harness. I am not watching any more. One guy dropped his drill.

DW I am the original memorial day. The 30th.

LeeRoy - thanks. I see the Brooklyn bridge in your design. Reminds me that my Dad's great uncle invented the system for making pilons on bridges. The Brooklyn bridge was done by men digging under a large reverse bell. Many got the bends.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Ron that is a beautiful bowl


----------



## DevinT

Hello. Just saying hi.


----------



## sras

> Hello. Just saying hi.
> 
> - DevinT


Hi back!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Devin welcome-* I see that you are interested in hand planes and I hope that you have seen Bandits shop pics using the plane. A great woodshop tool that many people including myself don't know much about the many uses that they perform. As a woodworker, I enjoy reading and seeing them in use.

Should you want, it is Saturday come back and share your food and drink choices…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey, you are on the calendar for May birthdays- We now have 3…


----------



## bandit571

Rust Hunting today….then mow the yard ( 1st time this year!)
Had to stop for a Nature Call…Signs?









Sign No.1….then..









Sign #2









Three of the four dollar bills I spent, today….4th was for gas for the mower..
Disston D8 ($1), Saw set ($1)....and fancy screwdriver($1) because I wanted all them tips

Bad when I can smell RUST at this range..









hell, the walk-up alone about wore me out….and then the walk back….with the saw and saw set….4 Sales today…only 2 had anything.

Mower started right up…..3rd start, it even stayed running,,,,


----------



## DevinT

I see we're going to have to wrestle for the Willett










NOTE: Only used on special occasions, once every few years. Not exactly expensive stuff, but tasty.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I see we're going to have to wrestle for the Willett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: Only used on special occasions, once every few years. Not exactly expensive stuff, but tasty.
> 
> - DevinT


I am one of the cat fanciers here not familiar with Willit, but the calico is a beauty…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I see we're going to have to wrestle for the Willett
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: Only used on special occasions, once every few years. Not exactly expensive stuff, but tasty.
> 
> - DevinT


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Must have been a rough night.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just getting back home. Long day, logged 250 miles on truck with going to work, then to Funeral for wife of Shop Forman and finally all the way back home.

Little break to catch my second wind and off to shop.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## DevinT

butcher, haha, right? Also, yay for shop cats (and dogs)


----------



## Peteybadboy

Welcome Devin-I lurk on Hand planes. I want that #8 you reverbed. 

Got some good time in on the Flag Box. Got the molding shaped and cut to size. Dry fit looks good. It's all about the glue up now. Stopped to watch the Derby (and it is cocktail hour)


----------



## DevinT

Petey, just wait until I finish rehabbing it ^_^ I'm going to have that body looking like a Lie-Nielsen from the factory, and working like one too. Hey, when a girl wants a premium shiny plane but all the manufacturers are sold-out, gotta do what you gotta do. Not quite as extreme as doing this, but kind of in the same camp.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Petey, just wait until I finish rehabbing it ^_^ I m going to have that body looking like a Lie-Nielsen from the factory, and working like one too. Hey, when a girl wants a premium shiny plane but all the manufacturers are sold-out, gotta do what you gotta do. Not quite as extreme as doing this, but kind of in the same camp.
> 
> - DevinT


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- Celebration time Ron hit two DT3's- are going to serve or do you want a food truck for him… Gunny like the revenue it brings in… let us know…

Ron- congratulations on your projects…


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks for the support of the projects, The two projects were neglected as time was spent on the laser cart and enclosure. Finally got the bowl and music box done. I tend to have more than one project in progress at the same time. Have some sketches evolving also,,, nothing serious or demanding.

Thanks again for the comments, much appreciated.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Thanks for the support of the projects, The two projects were neglected as time was spent on the laser cart and enclosure. Finally got the bowl and music box done. I tend to have more than one project in progress at the same time. Have some sketches evolving also,,, nothing serious or demanding.
> 
> Thanks again for the comments, much appreciated.
> 
> - 987Ron


All well deserved!!

I am same way always have 3-4 projects in various stages of production. Having a dedicated finishing room has helped alot. I can stop, apply some finish, then let it be and go back to work on something else.

Or goof off, always a possibility.

LOL


----------



## 987Ron

Petey: other Golfers:
My favorite not much of any wood though. Take one of the small (1/4" dia) rare earth magnets and imbed it in a golf ball, smooth to the surface. Then when someone is showing off bouncing a ball on a wedge, get out the ball and act like you are balancing it on the face of a wedge, magnet hidden from view,, its actually holding the ball on the club face. then swing the club in an ever increasing arch like you are balancing it. Grab it to take it down and ask the show off if he/she can do that. Gullible fall for it. 
Took one of those small watch size clock inserts and drilled a golf ball to accept the clock, turned a small mount for the ball. 
Just some things to get you in trouble or have fun with. 
Ron

Ever combine woodworking into the golf scene. Turned some tees, long tees, about 6" made for a good joke. Also took the pen nib and ink tube from a cheap bic pen and turned a Tee and inserted the pen. Oversized tee but fun pen, gave them to the Univ. Course pro.

Somehow the above got the top paragraph on the bottom and reverse….no idea why, old age probably


----------



## pottz

> Where did those two girls go?
> How long was I in the bathroom? I told you I couldn t handle the vodka.
> 
> I should have never had those hot pockets off the food truck….
> 
> Come on, we got to get sras car back before he wakes up.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Morning! The Vette is in its place with the cover on. You guys are good!
> 
> Today will be a wild card as the grandkids are coming over for the night.
> 
> - sras


four fingers of your fav libation should help ?


----------



## pottz

> Images to show the no gap in the segments. Finished the bowl a day or so ago. Walnut, redheart, and some holly veneer. Post it later in projects.
> 
> On this candle addition, please limit those scented candles. Interferes with the taste of the drink, and just stinks. I can sit downwind. Candles on a birthday cake should only be the second digit of the age…i.e. 83 last birthday, the 3 is the only number of significance. So 3 on the cake, might be able to blow it our and 3 indicates I made it one more year, the 8 doesn t matter.
> 
> sras:
> I too have a typo problem, but at my age I forget how to spell things. Keep my kindle dictionary close at hand.
> 
> Breakfast was great, out to the shop, with some coffee in hand. Later
> 
> - 987Ron


damn that is one sweet bowl ron.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

SHOUTOUT TO ALL OF YOU… Ron hit two DT3's. Celebration? Pottz and his fancy Cali's patio grill is shut and I don't see smoke… I am bringing is a seafood truck-










should go well for a late- congratulations. I will donate a cold full keg of Coors light and if it gets cold I saved the fire barrel…


----------



## pottz

> Hello. Just saying hi.
> 
> - DevinT


devin welcome,i knew i could lure you on.just take everything said here with a grain of salt,everything is bs,and never mind dw he's harmless.please treat her with respect and make her feel welcome guys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Petey: other Golfers:
> 
> Ever combine woodworking into the golf scene. Turned some tees, long tees, about 6" made for a good joke. Also took the pen nib and ink tube from a cheap bic pen and turned a Tee and inserted the pen. Oversized tee but fun pen, gave them to the Univ. Course pro.
> My favorite not much of any wood though. Take one of the small (1/4" dia) rare earth magnets and imbed it in a golf ball, smooth to the surface. Then when someone is showing off bouncing a ball on a wedge, get out the ball and act like you are balancing it on the face of a wedge, magnet hidden from view,, its actually holding the ball on the club face. then swing the club in an ever increasing arch like you are balancing it. Grab it to take it down and ask the show off if he/she can do that. Gullible fall for it.
> Took one of those small watch size clock inserts and drilled a golf ball to accept the clock, turned a small mount for the ball.
> Just some things to get you in trouble or have fun with.
> Ron
> 
> - 987Ron


*+1 I am starting to appreciate you more and more… You are one of the good guys.*


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


hilarious but so true these days.


----------



## 987Ron

> . I am bringing is a seafood truck-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should go well for a late- congratulations. I will donate a cold full keg of Coors light and if it gets cold I saved the fire barrel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Mudbugs and beer, great for a Saturday Night. I'll bring some Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning to shake on.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- Celebration time Ron hit two DT3 s- are going to serve or do you want a food truck for him… Gunny like the revenue it brings in… let us know…
> 
> Ron- congratulations on your projects…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey bud get the food truck tonight ive been in the garden since 8 am removing an 10' camelia tree.the tree removal was easy the stump even though it was only 4" diameter proved too kick my ass.lots of hard digging and root cutting with a pruning blade on my sawzall.damn chainsaw would noy start.ive had it for 35 years and it has always started,except today of course.i called gunny but he was busy too.being stubborn as i am i did kick it's ass after much work.this old man is worn out boys….and devin!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brother, I knew you like them… sorry but I have to be at the burn barrel and keg to protect… Pottz wants that barrel gone- not tonight… Tonight is your night enjoy…


----------



## pottz

> SHOUTOUT TO ALL OF YOU… Ron hit two DT3 s. Celebration? Pottz and his fancy Cali s patio grill is shut and I don t see smoke… I am bringing is a seafood truck-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should go well for a late- congratulations. I will donate a cold full keg of Coors light and if it gets cold I saved the fire barrel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dump the coors and save the barrel for a burn barrel,thats all it's good for.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I got it covered- glad you checked in. tree removal will tire you out…










and removal even harder. If you promise not to destroy my burn barrel you can use on Sunday the coals will be ready for you… just ask Bandit for instructions.


----------



## pottz

after a hard day working i always look forward to my spa for rejuvination so i had one installed today by the fireplace in gunny's cali backyard,my gift for you guys.enjoy.should be big enough for 10 people,or gunny and me and our ladies?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- I got it covered- glad you checked in. tree removal will tire you out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and removal even harder. If you promise not to destroy my burn barrel you can use on Sunday the coals will be ready for you… just ask Bandit for instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ok fine i just dont wanna she and smell that thing,gunny's neighbors have agreed too drop the complaints with the city if we stop using it.


----------



## 987Ron

A spa means you guys will be wearing some sort of bathing suit. Would suggest some barrier to block the view, don't want to see that. Bunch of over indulged guys in a spa….not the best image ….. just have to drink more beer.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i called gunny but he was busy too.being stubborn as i am i did kick it s ass after much work.this old man is worn out boys….and devin!
> 
> - pottz


Read your Pm's told you use some C-4 and say it was a gas leak when the fire department shows up.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> A spa means you guys will be wearing some sort of bathing suit. Would suggest some barrier to block the view, don t want to see that. Bunch of over indulged guys in a spa….not the best image ….. just have to drink more beer.
> 
> - 987Ron


I don't know about you guys but I am NOT the guy that wears a skimpy bathing suit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A spa means you guys will be wearing some sort of bathing suit. Would suggest some barrier to block the view, don t want to see that. Bunch of over indulged guys in a spa….not the best image ….. just have to drink more beer.
> 
> - 987Ron


Maybe the Cali people got to Pottz- A public spa not so much the body image, but IMO those things are filth. Not for me, I'll pass.


----------



## pottz

> A spa means you guys will be wearing some sort of bathing suit. Would suggest some barrier to block the view, don t want to see that. Bunch of over indulged guys in a spa….not the best image ….. just have to drink more beer.
> 
> - 987Ron


oh you didn't read all the way i guess,i meant gunny and me and our ladies? now in the late hours after much libation maybe i can handle the rest of you.


----------



## 987Ron

I 'll let this drop, as a late night in a spa with ladies, could go well beyond out "G" profile in some peoples minds. 
Cali with those clothing optional resorts and all.
I will leave it in your capable hands. Opps. No more from me on this.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Back to woodworking*

*Yesterday-* *a dentist office…*










*Today-* * behind the next wall for sounds, getting set up*


----------



## pottz

> A spa means you guys will be wearing some sort of bathing suit. Would suggest some barrier to block the view, don t want to see that. Bunch of over indulged guys in a spa….not the best image ….. just have to drink more beer.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I don t know about you guys but I am NOT the guy that wears a skimpy bathing suit.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


no speedy here either, large board shorts !


----------



## pottz

> A spa means you guys will be wearing some sort of bathing suit. Would suggest some barrier to block the view, don t want to see that. Bunch of over indulged guys in a spa….not the best image ….. just have to drink more beer.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Maybe the Cali people got to Pottz- A public spa not so much the body image, but IMO those things are filth. Not for me, I ll pass.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


woosie ! hey im not ashamed of how i look,if yah dont like what you see you need more alchohol !


----------



## pottz

> I ll let this drop, as a late night in a spa with ladies, could go well beyond out "G" profile in some peoples minds.
> Cali with those clothing optional resorts and all.
> I will leave it in your capable hands. Opps. No more from me on this.
> 
> - 987Ron


so true ron,it wont cut a g rating.


----------



## pottz

> *Back to woodworking*
> 
> *Yesterday-* *a dentist office…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today-* * behind the next wall for sounds, getting set up*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


nice setup my man !


----------



## 987Ron

Appears its just us 3 tonight so far. This old man is off to beddy bye so it just th 2 of you. Be kind to each other, no one will know. Nite. The mud bugs hit the spot.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ronster is off the grid- the food truck just pulled out… the keg and burn barrel are gone…

IMO- many know of Ron and the few who celebrated I wish to Thx…

6:36 pm MST G-night…


----------



## pottz

man this place is getting to be like a retirement home.it's saturday night boys.oh i forget every night is saturday night for you retirees ! gunny where are you man,im pourin 6 fingers ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Did some finish work and am calling it a night in the shop.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

man looks like im all alone ? i hear crickets chirping,no not that one !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I am with you both in the past and now… Now we have to think like Patton and the plan for reconstruction…
It is up to you and Gunny- Maybe forget the food and drink scenario and get back to woodworking, personal lifestyles such as a loss or gains- follow woodworking…










We welcome all-


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> man looks like im all alone ? i hear crickets chirping,no not that one !
> - pottz


Then we could have *hijacked* this blog… but unfortunately *rc* is on a sabatical… maybe during *COVID 22*...

Off to making another , loosely speaking, *"Woodie porno"*... sorry, I mean *promo*... oo-roo!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> man looks like im all alone ? i hear crickets chirping,no not that one !
> - pottz
> 
> Then we could have *hijacked* this blog… but unfortunately *rc* is on a sabatical… maybe during *COVID 22*...
> 
> Off to making another , loosely speaking, *"Woodie porno"*... sorry, I mean *promo*... oo-roo!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## pottz

> man looks like im all alone ? i hear crickets chirping,no not that one !
> - pottz
> 
> Then we could have *hijacked* this blog… but unfortunately *rc* is on a sabatical… maybe during *COVID 22*...
> 
> Off to making another , loosely speaking, *"Woodie porno"*... sorry, I mean *promo*... oo-roo!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yeah i miss the stooges days when we would high jack a thread and no one even new what it was really about? we were bad boys,but had a lot of fun.rc has his own issues too deal with i know.maybe someday we'll be back.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> man looks like im all alone ? i hear crickets chirping,no not that one !
> - pottz
> 
> Then we could have *hijacked* this blog… but unfortunately *rc* is on a sabatical… maybe during *COVID 22*...
> 
> Off to making another , loosely speaking, *"Woodie porno"*... sorry, I mean *promo*... oo-roo!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*AU can assist the Americans and British but to hijack this American- Gunny Garage forum- no way unless Pottz is our Benedict Arnold- Otherwise, I like your posts…*


----------



## pottz

> man looks like im all alone ? i hear crickets chirping,no not that one !
> - pottz
> 
> Then we could have *hijacked* this blog… but unfortunately *rc* is on a sabatical… maybe during *COVID 22*...
> 
> Off to making another , loosely speaking, *"Woodie porno"*... sorry, I mean *promo*... oo-roo!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *AU can assist the Americans and British but to hijack this American- Gunny Garage forum- no way unless Pottz is our Benedict Arnold- Otherwise, I like your posts…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


what the hell are you talking about dw ? you dont understand what were talking about and you should probably not get into it ! this is a personal thing between me and the duck.


----------



## corelz125

Pottz this place has gone the way of the feline. There's cats everywhere now. DW I'll take a pic of our cat one of these days. She stays in the basement she does not like dogs at all.

Last tree stump I took out I broke my chain saw doing it. Then went right to the sawzall with a wood blade. Between that and a 1 3/4 ton come a long the stump was out. A few ideas of some explosive device crossed my mind a few times but it was too close to the house.

Welcome aboard Devin around here kick off the shoes and talk about anything. This group might make you open that bottle up a little more often.


----------



## corelz125

Wasn't it when Pottz you me and the duck actually got called a bunch of stooges for taking over the guys thread?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz this place has gone the way of the feline. There s cats everywhere now. DW I ll take a pic of our cat one of these days. She stays in the basement she does not like dogs at all.
> 
> Last tree stump I took out I broke my chain saw doing it. Then went right to the sawzall with a wood blade. Between that and a 1 3/4 ton come a long the stump was out. A few ideas of some explosive device crossed my mind a few times but it was too close to the house.
> 
> Welcome aboard Devin around here kick off the shoes and talk about anything. This group might make you open that bottle up a little more often.
> 
> - corelz125


well about time you showed up,im dyin here tonight,between no one showing up and having to deal with the duck and rc im worn out.id rather dig out another stump !-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Busy day here to. Building one shed to empty out another so I can get the snow blower out of the garage. Half the day was emptying and cleaning out the old one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- +1 on your posts


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well about time you showed up,im dyin here tonight,between no one showing up and having to deal with the duck and rc im worn out.id rather dig out another stump !-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Bud do you need a story and tuck in? and in the AM a manscape shave?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Busy day here to. Building one shed to empty out another so I can get the snow blower out of the garage. Half the day was emptying and cleaning out the old one.
> 
> - corelz125


Excuse me- the snowblower! A tool for dealing with "snow" a tool to be revered- please post a pic of the snowblower and cat…

Ps greetings to the Dire wolf… my fav


----------



## pottz

> well about time you showed up,im dyin here tonight,between no one showing up and having to deal with the duck and rc im worn out.id rather dig out another stump !-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Bud do you need a story and tuck in? and in the AM a manscape shave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im good dw thanks for the offer,im west coat time so ill be up for awhile. hey here's something interesting,i have a room in my shop with a sink,cabinets for storage and where i have a computer that i use to talk too you guys,you can see it on my shop pic's.i go in about 10 minutes ago and i hear this flapping sound,look up at the lights and see a humming bird ! now the hummers are my babies so i go into rescue mode.i put on some gloves and grab him.i go outside and open my hands and he just sits their.i figure he's just traumatized and needs some time.so i wait with my hands open and him sitting their.finally after about 10 minutes he blasts off into the night.hopefully he's fine.


----------



## pottz

> Busy day here to. Building one shed to empty out another so I can get the snow blower out of the garage. Half the day was emptying and cleaning out the old one.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Excuse me- the snowblower! A tool for dealing with "snow" a tool to be revered- please post a pic of the snowblower and cat…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im in socal so ill pass,dont care !


----------



## sras

Just now able to come up for air tonight for a quick check-in.

5 mile walk, 22 mile bike ride, 1/2 hour splitting wood. Grandkids & a fireside dinner of hotdogs (or brats) mac & cheese and S'mores. Just finished the bedtime story (for the grandkids).

Sorry to leave you nearly alone pottz!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## pottz

> Just now able to come u0p for air tonight for a quick check-in.
> 
> 5 mile walk, 22 mile bike ride, 1/2 hour splitting wood. Grandkids & a fireside dinner of hotdogs (or brats) mac & cheese and S mores. Just finished the bedtime story (for the grandkids).
> 
> Sorry to leave you nearly alone pottz!
> 
> - sras


so your 25,i thought you were older.dude that is frickin good,i can only dream of that.i took out a small tree and it nearly killed me !!!!


----------



## sras

Just you & me DW…


----------



## sras

> Just now able to come u0p for air tonight for a quick check-in.
> 
> 5 mile walk, 22 mile bike ride, 1/2 hour splitting wood. Grandkids & a fireside dinner of hotdogs (or brats) mac & cheese and S mores. Just finished the bedtime story (for the grandkids).
> 
> Sorry to leave you nearly alone pottz!
> 
> - sras
> 
> so your 25,i thought you were older.dude that is frickin good,i can only dream of that.i took out a small tree and it nearly killed me !!!!
> 
> - pottz


Nope - I'm old enough to be a grand-dad - I have marched into my 6th decade.

Looks like our comments passed one another in the internet world - seeing as how you are actually here


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Just now able to come u0p for air tonight for a quick check-in.
> 
> 5 mile walk, 22 mile bike ride, 1/2 hour splitting wood. Grandkids & a fireside dinner of hotdogs (or brats) mac & cheese and S mores. Just finished the bedtime story (for the grandkids).
> 
> Sorry to leave you nearly alone pottz!
> 
> - sras


Thanks sras, now I got to go take some more Tylenol. You're wearing me out. lol
I didn't do squat today.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well about time you showed up,im dyin here tonight,between no one showing up and having to deal with the duck and rc im worn out.id rather dig out another stump !-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Bud do you need a story and tuck in? and in the AM a manscape shave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> im good dw thanks for the offer,im west coat time so ill be up for awhile. hey here s something interesting,i have a room in my shop with a sink,cabinets for storage and where i have a computer that i use to talk too you guys,you can see it on my shop pic s.i go in about 10 minutes ago and i hear this flapping sound,look up at the lights and see a humming bird ! now the hummers are my babies so i go into rescue mode.i put on some gloves and grab him.i go outside and open my hands and he just sits their.i figure he s just traumatized and needs some time.so i wait with my hands open and him sitting their.finally after about 10 minutes he blasts off into the night.hopefully he s fine.
> 
> - pottz


+1 as a former science teacher- the beautiful hummingbird- fantastic animal… Those guys blast off..

Ps. what color is your truck? I am LOLing that we share the same ride, should you want.


----------



## sras

> Just now able to come u0p for air tonight for a quick check-in.
> 
> 5 mile walk, 22 mile bike ride, 1/2 hour splitting wood. Grandkids & a fireside dinner of hotdogs (or brats) mac & cheese and S mores. Just finished the bedtime story (for the grandkids).
> 
> Sorry to leave you nearly alone pottz!
> 
> - sras
> 
> Thanks sras, now I got to go take some more Tylenol. You re wearing me out. lol
> I didn t do squat today.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Don't worry - that's going to be me tomorrow. I'll be lucky to get out of my sweats by noon!


----------



## corelz125

Wow Steve that's a full days worth of exercise. No hummingbirds around here. There's been a wood pecker pretty busy lately.

Dire wolf had a visitor today another male husky from around the corner got loose and came into my yard. Good thing the dire wolf was on his chain and the other dog kept his distance. The dire wolf does not like other male huskies.


----------



## pottz

> Just now able to come u0p for air tonight for a quick check-in.
> 
> 5 mile walk, 22 mile bike ride, 1/2 hour splitting wood. Grandkids & a fireside dinner of hotdogs (or brats) mac & cheese and S mores. Just finished the bedtime story (for the grandkids).
> 
> Sorry to leave you nearly alone pottz!
> 
> - sras
> 
> Thanks sras, now I got to go take some more Tylenol. You re wearing me out. lol
> I didn t do squat today.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


slacker ive always said so,and always knew it !!!!!


----------



## pottz

> well about time you showed up,im dyin here tonight,between no one showing up and having to deal with the duck and rc im worn out.id rather dig out another stump !-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Bud do you need a story and tuck in? and in the AM a manscape shave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> im good dw thanks for the offer,im west coat time so ill be up for awhile. hey here s something interesting,i have a room in my shop with a sink,cabinets for storage and where i have a computer that i use to talk too you guys,you can see it on my shop pic s.i go in about 10 minutes ago and i hear this flapping sound,look up at the lights and see a humming bird ! now the hummers are my babies so i go into rescue mode.i put on some gloves and grab him.i go outside and open my hands and he just sits their.i figure he s just traumatized and needs some time.so i wait with my hands open and him sitting their.finally after about 10 minutes he blasts off into the night.hopefully he s fine.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 as a former science teacher- the beautiful hummingbird- fantastic animal… Those guys blast off..
> 
> Ps. what color is your truck? I am LOLing that we share the same ride, should you want.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


same as yours silver.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just now able to come u0p for air tonight for a quick check-in.
> 
> 5 mile walk, 22 mile bike ride, 1/2 hour splitting wood. Grandkids & a fireside dinner of hotdogs (or brats) mac & cheese and S mores. Just finished the bedtime story (for the grandkids).
> 
> Sorry to leave you nearly alone pottz!
> 
> - sras
> 
> Thanks sras, now I got to go take some more Tylenol. You re wearing me out. lol
> I didn t do squat today.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


As the night closes to post nothing- dude You must have done something to post about… please share you are our "wild card even when you post in "G"... something Leroy?"


----------



## pottz

> Wow Steve that s a full days worth of exercise. No hummingbirds around here. There s been a wood pecker pretty busy lately.
> 
> Dire wolf had a visitor today another male husky from around the corner got loose and came into my yard. Good thing the dire wolf was on his chain and the other dog kept his distance. The dire wolf does not like other male huskies.
> 
> - corelz125


alpha male,fight to the death for supremacy !!!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Just now able to come u0p for air tonight for a quick check-in.
> 
> 5 mile walk, 22 mile bike ride, 1/2 hour splitting wood. Grandkids & a fireside dinner of hotdogs (or brats) mac & cheese and S mores. Just finished the bedtime story (for the grandkids).
> 
> Sorry to leave you nearly alone pottz!
> 
> - sras
> 
> Thanks sras, now I got to go take some more Tylenol. You re wearing me out. lol
> I didn t do squat today.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Don t worry - that s going to be me tomorrow. I ll be lucky to get out of my sweats by noon!
> 
> - sras


I enjoy days that I don't do anything, but the next day I Always feel guilty.

I guess I'm going to feel guilty tomorrow also because I don't have much planned, 
although I may do some yard work (mowing the lawn) then watch some Nascar…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well about time you showed up,im dyin here tonight,between no one showing up and having to deal with the duck and rc im worn out.id rather dig out another stump !-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Bud do you need a story and tuck in? and in the AM a manscape shave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> im good dw thanks for the offer,im west coat time so ill be up for awhile. hey here s something interesting,i have a room in my shop with a sink,cabinets for storage and where i have a computer that i use to talk too you guys,you can see it on my shop pic s.i go in about 10 minutes ago and i hear this flapping sound,look up at the lights and see a humming bird ! now the hummers are my babies so i go into rescue mode.i put on some gloves and grab him.i go outside and open my hands and he just sits their.i figure he s just traumatized and needs some time.so i wait with my hands open and him sitting their.finally after about 10 minutes he blasts off into the night.hopefully he s fine.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 as a former science teacher- the beautiful hummingbird- fantastic animal… Those guys blast off..
> 
> Ps. what color is your truck? I am LOLing that we share the same ride, should you want.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> same as yours silver.
> 
> - pottz


Karma brother…


----------



## pottz

> Just now able to come u0p for air tonight for a quick check-in.
> 
> 5 mile walk, 22 mile bike ride, 1/2 hour splitting wood. Grandkids & a fireside dinner of hotdogs (or brats) mac & cheese and S mores. Just finished the bedtime story (for the grandkids).
> 
> Sorry to leave you nearly alone pottz!
> 
> - sras
> 
> Thanks sras, now I got to go take some more Tylenol. You re wearing me out. lol
> I didn t do squat today.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> As the night closes to post nothing- dude You must have done something to post about… please share you are our "wild card even when you post in "G"... something Leroy?"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw your pushing again ! go with the flow man,deep breath,let it out,and again.


----------



## pottz

> Just now able to come u0p for air tonight for a quick check-in.
> 
> 5 mile walk, 22 mile bike ride, 1/2 hour splitting wood. Grandkids & a fireside dinner of hotdogs (or brats) mac & cheese and S mores. Just finished the bedtime story (for the grandkids).
> 
> Sorry to leave you nearly alone pottz!
> 
> - sras
> 
> Thanks sras, now I got to go take some more Tylenol. You re wearing me out. lol
> I didn t do squat today.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Don t worry - that s going to be me tomorrow. I ll be lucky to get out of my sweats by noon!
> 
> - sras
> 
> I enjoy days that I don t do anything, but the next day I Always feel guilty.
> 
> I guess I m going to feel guilty tomorrow also because I don t have much planned,
> although I may do some yard work (mowing the lawn) then watch some Nascar…..
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


no need for guilt,my wife reminds me im not doing enough-lol.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Just now able to come u0p for air tonight for a quick check-in.
> 
> 5 mile walk, 22 mile bike ride, 1/2 hour splitting wood. Grandkids & a fireside dinner of hotdogs (or brats) mac & cheese and S mores. Just finished the bedtime story (for the grandkids).
> 
> Sorry to leave you nearly alone pottz!
> 
> - sras
> 
> Thanks sras, now I got to go take some more Tylenol. You re wearing me out. lol
> I didn t do squat today.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> As the night closes to post nothing- dude You must have done something to post about… please share you are our "wild card even when you post in "G"... something Leroy?"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I glued some wings back onto a ceramic angel that got broken. Whew, wore me out.


----------



## sras

Okay - that's all from me tonight. Wife is just about done getting the grandkids settled in for the night.

Don't take it personal - but I prefer her company


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Dire wolf had a visitor today another male husky from around the corner got loose and came into my yard. Good thing the dire wolf was on his chain and the other dog kept his distance. The dire wolf does not like other male huskies.
> 
> - corelz125


The Dire wolf is a favorite- I'll close with a Dire wolf vid-

Hula Hooping With My HUSKY! He SMACKS at it!


----------



## pottz

> Okay - that s all from me tonight. Wife is just about done getting the grandkids settled in for the night.
> 
> Don t take it personal - but I prefer her company
> 
> - sras


what,wife and grankids over us jocks !!!!!........good man,i knew you were worthy! give the kids a hug from uncle pottz!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- not pushing it… LeeRoy is the closest guy since Jay Bay…

Jim Croce - Bad Bad Leroy Brown






IMO…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz this place has gone the way of the feline. There s cats everywhere now. DW I ll take a pic of our cat one of these days. She stays in the basement she does not like dogs at all.
> 
> Last tree stump I took out I broke my chain saw doing it. Then went right to the sawzall with a wood blade. Between that and a 1 3/4 ton come a long the stump was out. A few ideas of some explosive device crossed my mind a few times but it was too close to the house.
> 
> Welcome aboard Devin around here kick off the shoes and talk about anything. This group might make you open that bottle up a little more often.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> well about time you showed up,im dyin here tonight,between no one showing up and having to deal with the duck and rc im worn out.id rather dig out another stump !-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Was busy doing shall we say quality time with the wife….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Just now able to come u0p for air tonight for a quick check-in.
> 
> 5 mile walk, 22 mile bike ride, 1/2 hour splitting wood. Grandkids & a fireside dinner of hotdogs (or brats) mac & cheese and S mores. Just finished the bedtime story (for the grandkids).
> 
> Sorry to leave you nearly alone pottz!
> 
> - sras
> 
> Thanks sras, now I got to go take some more Tylenol. You re wearing me out. lol
> I didn t do squat today.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


I know, I am exhausted having read about all that work today. LOL


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- not pushing it… LeeRoy is the closest guy since Jay Bay…
> 
> Jim Croce - Bad Bad Leroy Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh man jay bay,a sad ending.i think he's still lurking out their somewhere.some can take it and some ….well just become weenies!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... when we would high jack a thread and no one even new what it was really about?...
> - pottz


To hijack *this thread* we'd actually have to *talk sense*... and I don't think we're up to that anymore…


> Wasn t it when Pottz you me and the duck actually got called a bunch of stooges for taking over the guys thread?
> - corelz125


Yes, I do remember those few days whern a *C125* and a *pottzy* Yank ganged up on this poor deserted Aussie duckling… bloody *rc* was either absent or wearing his *starts and stripes* budgie smugglers.

Ah the good old days when we only had to worry about the *chirp, chirp* and NOT *C19*.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Boyz v. Girls today. Boyz are up 5-2. Missing one couple due to knee replacement. I think his pain pump will be getting empty shortly.

LeeRoy, I make a list of things to do then mostly ignore it. I did accomplish 5 things yesterday - big day.

Devin that video was crazy. Point well taken.

Snow birds are almost gone. Now comes the sweltering heat.

Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, getting up late, had breakfast on the porch with coffee, watched the blue birds come and go to the birdhouse. Hummers to the feeder. 70 degrees already,

Did my exercises for the day, got out of bed, got dressed, and found the coffee. Enough is enough.

Grandson brought his new Civic over for Grands approval. Was kind told him it was great, it is a nice car. Not a fan of Asian copy and embellish engineering. Remember the early days of Japanese cars and all the direct copies of British parts, generator, starter, clutches, brakes, etc. If we didn't have the listing for the Japanese car we could take the part and match it to the British one for a British car. The rebuilder of clutches and such would not take the old core of a Japanese part as it was to frail to rebuild, clutches particularly, to thin to resurface and not fail. Even the suspension was a British invention, the McPherson Strut. Used a lot on Japanese cars early on.

The Asians do build some nice things today. I just remember how they got to where they are. Copy.

My rant for the day. I'll go sit on the porch, have some coffee, calm down, and maybe do some shop time.

Morning all. Have a great day


----------



## 987Ron

> 5 mile walk, 22 mile bike ride, 1/2 hour splitting wood.
> 
> - sras


Ever see the Porsche bikes? Expensive! They have some electric powered ones now,,,$9,000-$10,000 range.
To expensive for me if I rode. Not sure they would be any better, the same, or less, than others.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Porsche- e bike*










*maybe some guys when getting older would prefer one of these…*










*I believe that Rob C is involved with e-bikes and will pop in on this…*

*Pottz- how about a bicycle built for 2 ride this morning?*










*Or maybe Gunny can fabricate one of these for our crew to ride?*


----------



## sras

> 5 mile walk, 22 mile bike ride, 1/2 hour splitting wood.
> 
> - sras
> 
> Ever see the Porsche bikes? Expensive! They have some electric powered ones now,,,$9,000-$10,000 range.
> To expensive for me if I rode. Not sure they would be any better, the same, or less, than others.
> 
> - 987Ron


Morning all,

When I was working friends would offer to let me ride their $5k+ titanium or carbon bikes. I always declined. I was pretty sure that if I got on one I would not want to get back on mine!


----------



## corelz125

Your memory is a little fuzzy there duck. You were one of the stooges. You even went on the offensive and had a few of your infamous pics posted.

Ron the McPherson is still a quality strut?

I get the point of delivery guys with e bikes but isn't the reason most people ride a bike is for the exercise?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

It's morning, almost noon. Just getting up and around with some coffee. Took a pain pill last night after a very long week.


----------



## sras

> I get the point of delivery guys with e bikes but isn t the reason most people ride a bike is for the exercise?
> 
> - corelz125


It's taken me a while to get used to the idea of e-bikes. I know people that had given up on bicycling (for a variety of reasons) but they now have e-bikes and ride quite often. Yes they do make it easier, but most people still use the pedals and get help from the motor. Better to get a little exercise than none.


----------



## pottz

> *Porsche- e bike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *maybe some guys when getting older would prefer one of these…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I believe that Rob C is involved with e-bikes and will pop in on this…*
> 
> *Pottz- how about a bicycle built for 2 ride this morning?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Or maybe Gunny can fabricate one of these for our crew to ride?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


if you want the whole group to ride better get one of these dw.


----------



## bandit571

Task for this morning….









Was to install the canvass top, and the topper…..3 man crew consisted of….Me, Myself, and I ( and a LOT of cussing)

1st breaskfast was..pills…2nd Breakfast was a Jimmie Dean Meatlovers Breakfast Bowl. 









Which came AFTER the roof was on….and a fan hung up inside. Still have to install all the screens….grrrr.









Yeah…what he said…


----------



## sras

> *Porsche- e bike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *maybe some guys when getting older would prefer one of these…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I believe that Rob C is involved with e-bikes and will pop in on this…*
> 
> *Pottz- how about a bicycle built for 2 ride this morning?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Or maybe Gunny can fabricate one of these for our crew to ride?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Several years ago we were at a bike shop that had a bicycle-built-for-five hanging on the wall. They said that they take it down to ride in the local parade but that was all. It was very difficult to get all 5 riders to start the bike at the same time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Several years ago we were at a bike shop that had a bicycle-built-for-five hanging on the wall. They said that they take it down to ride in the local parade but that was all. It was very difficult to get all 5 riders to start the bike at the same time.
> 
> - sras


Yeah and it probably turns like a large freighter….. LOL


----------



## DevinT

Good morning. Just getting down to the shop.

Good news, spouse was frustrated with West Elm wherein it took 6 months for the curtain rods to arrive and (in my analysis of being tasked to put them up) one of the 9 brackets had a screw hole that didn't get fully tapped. I convinced spouse that it would be cheaper, faster, and less hassle to let me buy a T-handle Tap wrench set for $20 and fix the hole myself instead of shipping it back and waiting for another.

Took the bracket down to the shop (yesterday) and measured it as M4 and scored some major points by getting the wrench on Amazon for $11.99 (the initial response was that the project would go from $20 to $50 etc., but the thought of dealing with West Elm again was convincing and I was given the go-ahead).

Hope to score more points when it arrives and I save us a bunch of time and money.

On today's menu though is scribing up some lumber for dimensioning.


----------



## DevinT

Danger, Will Robinson!

Fresh out of the box …










Is that rust inhibiting paper?










Every time I see that, I get worried. Best not take a chance and bust out the paste wax and let that be the first thing that hits the metal after some mineral spirits. Can't let rust creep up on you or next thing you know you're spending hours to polish and then paste wax eventually anyways. Might as well just get it out of the way while it is new.


----------



## DevinT

I live a block away from a company named Wrench Science that makes $10-20k bicycles that I could never dream of owning. I have a Marin right now but some day dream of getting a Bianchi. I miss my 1980 Schwinn Traveler


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Good morning. Just getting down to the shop.
> 
> Good news, spouse was frustrated with West Elm wherein it took 6 months for the curtain rods to arrive and (in my analysis of being tasked to put them up) one of the 9 brackets had a screw hole that didn't get fully tapped. I convinced spouse that it would be cheaper, faster, and less hassle to let me buy a T-handle Tap wrench set for $20 and fix the hole myself instead of shipping it back and waiting for another.
> 
> Took the bracket down to the shop (yesterday) and measured it as M4 and scored some major points by getting the wrench on Amazon for $11.99 (the initial response was that the project would go from $20 to $50 etc., but the thought of dealing with West Elm again was convincing and I was given the go-ahead).
> 
> Hope to score more points when it arrives and I save us a bunch of time and money.
> 
> On today's menu though is scribing up some lumber for dimensioning.
> 
> - DevinT


While it saves money on this task, it is an investment for future task which cannot be measured.

Tap and die set, expanded thanks to Bandit's package. Imperial only for this picture.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Danger, Will Robinson!
> 
> Fresh out of the box …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that rust inhibiting paper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I see that, I get worried. Best not take a chance and bust out the paste wax and let that be the first thing that hits the metal after some mineral spirits. Can't let rust creep up on you or next thing you know you're spending hours to polish and then paste wax eventually anyways. Might as well just get it out of the way while it is new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


Did this come with a box that lays all the pieces out??


----------



## DevinT

> Did this come with a box that lays all the pieces out??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I don't follow what your question is? Maybe it's too early in the morning.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Off to the Borg for supply run, few items to restock on and such. Then to the depths of the shop for today's project work.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Off to the Borg for supply run, few items to restock on and such. Then to the depths of the shop for today s project work.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Me too.
Going to look for stick on backsplash tile to put up before the new stove and microwave show up Tuesday.
Yes, stick on, I could say it's temporary but the truth is I'm cheap and easy.
(at least that's the word on the street)


----------



## sras

> I live a block away from a company named Wrench Science that makes $10-20k bicycles that I could never dream of owning. I have a Marin right now but some day dream of getting a Bianchi. I miss my 1980 Schwinn Traveler
> 
> - DevinT


Yeah but those hand made bikes are fun to look at!

I had a 1985 Bridgestone T700 that I missed. A couple years ago I started searching for one. It took me a year to find the right year, model, size, and color. Even then it was missing parts. I finally have the last piece - the original rear rack. In order to get it I had to buy the bike just to get the rack. The bike had nicer paint than mine but the frame is too big. I'll have to send it on its way to another owner.


----------



## pottz

> Good morning. Just getting down to the shop.
> 
> Good news, spouse was frustrated with West Elm wherein it took 6 months for the curtain rods to arrive and (in my analysis of being tasked to put them up) one of the 9 brackets had a screw hole that didn't get fully tapped. I convinced spouse that it would be cheaper, faster, and less hassle to let me buy a T-handle Tap wrench set for $20 and fix the hole myself instead of shipping it back and waiting for another.
> 
> Took the bracket down to the shop (yesterday) and measured it as M4 and scored some major points by getting the wrench on Amazon for $11.99 (the initial response was that the project would go from $20 to $50 etc., but the thought of dealing with West Elm again was convincing and I was given the go-ahead).
> 
> Hope to score more points when it arrives and I save us a bunch of time and money.
> 
> On today's menu though is scribing up some lumber for dimensioning.
> 
> - DevinT


thats what a true diy'er does we fix it and make it better than it started.


----------



## pottz

> Off to the Borg for supply run, few items to restock on and such. Then to the depths of the shop for today s project work.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Me too.
> Going to look for stick on backsplash tile to put up before the new stove and microwave show up Tuesday.
> Yes, stick on, I could say it s temporary but the truth is I m cheap and easy.
> (at least that s the word on the street)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


say it aint so leeroy,another idol destroyed !


----------



## pottz

> Did this come with a box that lays all the pieces out??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I don t follow what your question is? Maybe it s too early in the morning.
> 
> - DevinT


i didn't get that either.hey a good coat of wax is never a bad thing too prevent rust.oh and always have a spare battery seems everytime i go to use mine the battery is dead.


----------



## DevinT

This one, like its cousin, came with a spare battery.

All set up for a resaw on some Black Walnut. Got some Paul Hardcastle playing in the shop while I take this to task.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Porsche- e bike*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *maybe some guys when getting older would prefer one of these…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I believe that Rob C is involved with e-bikes and will pop in on this…*
> 
> *Pottz- how about a bicycle built for 2 ride this morning?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Or maybe Gunny can fabricate one of these for our crew to ride?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> if you want the whole group to ride better get one of these dw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


*+1*


----------



## 987Ron

> I get the point of delivery guys with e bikes but isn t the reason most people ride a bike is for the exercise?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> It s taken me a while to get used to the idea of e-bikes. I know people that had given up on bicycling (for a variety of reasons) but they now have e-bikes and ride quite often. Yes they do make it easier, but most people still use the pedals and get help from the motor. Better to get a little exercise than none.
> 
> - sras












67 to 68 years ago, rode one of these to school (7 & 8 grade) every day. Very underpowered, had to help with the pedals on steep hills. Hard to start in the winter when it was really cold. Not an E-bike but a cussed bike. An old Whizzer. Some of the kids had Cushman Eagles, I was jealous. 10 grade upscaled to a 31 Model A.
As I remember the Whizzer light were powered by a little generator that rubbed the front tire. Not bad at speed, but got dimmer the slower one went.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Kindly can one of you younger people explain to me "Borg" I can only find it in the urban dictionary?

*borg*
Drinking game consisted of blacking out. Grab a gallon jug of water and dump half of it out, then fill the rest with vodka, then put Mio in it. Shared with about 8 people.
Dude I played borg last night and got absolutely hammered.

I know Gunny likes Vodka… am I getting close?


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron the McPherson is still a quality strut?
> 
> - corelz125


Retired from Gabriel 21 years ago. We sold a lot of them back when. They were quality then, some of the imports had a problem with the top bearing and would thump on hard turns or dips….Audi Fox for one. 
Most of the strut type suspensions seem to be an upgrade from the old McPherson. You're still working on those things so are more up to date than I am or will be. Better than the old leaf springs, Maremont (Gabriel principal company) made leaf springs at one time, even going back to Conestoga Wagons.


----------



## pottz

> Kindly can one of you younger people explain to me "Borg" I can only find it in the urban dictionary?
> 
> *borg*
> Drinking game consisted of blacking out. Grab a gallon jug of water and dump half of it out, then fill the rest with vodka, then put Mio in it. Shared with about 8 people.
> Dude I played borg last night and got absolutely hammered.
> 
> I know Gunny likes Vodka… am I getting close?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


borg-big orange retail giant.im a lowes fan myself hate hd


----------



## 987Ron

HF? Every thing *Brog* over from China.


> ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx- HD has changed… they reduced the staff specialists in various departments. Also, my local ACE staff doesn't seem to be specialists in their departments anymore.

Off to solve my electrical cord purchase… post later.

Coor light long neck bottles seem to be harder to find than a hardware store item…


----------



## bandit571

They just opened this one, here in town…..already been in it….bought a bunch of clamps..


----------



## pottz

> Thx- HD has changed… they reduced the staff specialists in various departments. Also, my local ACE staff doesn t seem to be specialists in their departments anymore.
> 
> Off to solve my electrical cord purchase… post later.
> 
> Coor light long neck bottles seem to be harder to find than a hardware store item…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the service at the hd's here has always been bad,and thats if you can find someone.stores are dirty and junky too,lowes here are very clean and well layed out,plus i use my lowes card and i get 5% off everything or i can take 6 months too pay.


----------



## pottz

> They just opened this one, here in town…..already been in it….bought a bunch of clamps..
> 
> - bandit571


yeah thats one thing id recommend are their clamps,especially the f style,great price and ive never had a failure yet.


----------



## sras

> yeah thats one thing id recommend are their clamps,especially the f style,great price and ive never had a failure yet.
> 
> - pottz


That's a +1 on their clamps. They may not be as heavy duty as other clamps but I can but 2 in for less than the cost of 1 of the heavier duty clamps and have $$ left over. Plus I get to spread the clamping force out because I have more clamps.

I have had 1 failure - the handle slips with anything more than light torque. I keep meaning to cross drill and pin it but haven't yet.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Did this come with a box that lays all the pieces out??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I don t follow what your question is? Maybe it s too early in the morning.
> 
> - DevinT


Same here and I was struggling with English even after my morning coffee. Wanted to know if the caliper out of the box has a set up like this.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Kindly can one of you younger people explain to me "Borg" I can only find it in the urban dictionary?
> 
> *borg*
> Drinking game consisted of blacking out. Grab a gallon jug of water and dump half of it out, then fill the rest with vodka, then put Mio in it. Shared with about 8 people.
> Dude I played borg last night and got absolutely hammered.
> 
> I know Gunny likes Vodka… am I getting close?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


B = big
O = Orange
R = Retail
G = Giant


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Kindly can one of you younger people explain to me "Borg" I can only find it in the urban dictionary?
> 
> *borg*
> Drinking game consisted of blacking out. Grab a gallon jug of water and dump half of it out, then fill the rest with vodka, then put Mio in it. Shared with about 8 people.
> Dude I played borg last night and got absolutely hammered.
> 
> I know Gunny likes Vodka… am I getting close?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> borg-big orange retail giant.im a lowes fan myself hate hd
> 
> - pottz


yeah they ain't my favorite but I was out of spray shellac and quart size was running low. Lowe's was and has been out of stock for a month. Gotta get stuff where and when they have it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> yeah thats one thing id recommend are their clamps,especially the f style,great price and ive never had a failure yet.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That s a +1 on their clamps. They may not be as heavy duty as other clamps but I can but 2 in for less than the cost of 1 of the heavier duty clamps and have $$ left over. Plus I get to spread the clamping force out because I have more clamps.
> 
> I have had 1 failure - the handle slips with anything more than light torque. I keep meaning to cross drill and pin it but haven t yet.
> 
> - sras


Never had a failure myself but neighbor abused one and like you the handle slipped. Cut it off and made 1 1/2 inch thick handle for him and pinned with couple stainless machine screws. He has large hand, loves that thing now. 1st one was free, helping him out, price for future ones will be negotiated…. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> the service at the hd s here has always been bad,and thats if you can find someone.stores are dirty and junky too,lowes here are very clean and well layed out,plus i use my lowes card and i get 5% off everything or i can take 6 months too pay.
> 
> - pottz


Neither location has people that can 1. be found 2. if found know what something is.

My issue with most stores now is if they don't know they use "They don't make them / sell them anymore.

Yeah okay.

I keep a ongoing list of resupply stuff. Look it up online for price and location as in aisle 30 bin 23. This way I don't need help I probably will never get anyway.


----------



## DevinT

Holy crap, I need a band saw.

Took me 2 hours to resaw this Black Walnut (21" x 6" x 1"). Hey, I did it though! And there was only a little blood to clean up this time.


----------



## DevinT

The way I see it, there are two solutions to the time/energy required to resaw by hand. A band saw. Or whisky.


----------



## 987Ron

No Menarsds in the south, closest HD is 40 miles away, do have a small Lowe's. The manager is a real PITA. Heard a customer why the manager wouldn't let someone help load a purchase "Because I can" and walked off. I helped the guy nearly my age load some plywood on his roof carrier. He told another customer that he, the manager, was hard to get along with, the managers answer "That's your problem". He refused transfer to his store of a 14yr employee with excellent service record because "Your full time and I only want part time, you would hurt my budget and my bonus" The store is hit and miss on help in Departments. Use them only if have to.
Only this year did a True Value open then 2 months later an Ace Hardware. Both family owed with kids working the store, Prices very high. Knowledge very low, inventory poor. Ace inventory better but across town.
So a lot is Amazon Prime, Lee Valley, Woodcraft, others, even with the freight the price is better. We do have a HF, neat, clean, well stocked. Bought some casters from them recently, not much else.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The way I see it, there are two solutions to the time/energy required to resaw by hand. A band saw. Or whisky.
> 
> - DevinT


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Holy crap, I need a band saw.
> 
> - DevinT


To bad we are a continent across from one another. I happen to have a Delta 14 inch bandsaw extra. LOL


----------



## 987Ron

> The way I see it, there are two solutions to the time/energy required to resaw by hand. A band saw. Or whisky.
> 
> - DevinT


At my age I just do not do it. Go buy two thin pieces, better than a heart attach, plus I am too lazy. I call the lazy part, being smart.


----------



## pottz

> Kindly can one of you younger people explain to me "Borg" I can only find it in the urban dictionary?
> 
> *borg*
> Drinking game consisted of blacking out. Grab a gallon jug of water and dump half of it out, then fill the rest with vodka, then put Mio in it. Shared with about 8 people.
> Dude I played borg last night and got absolutely hammered.
> 
> I know Gunny likes Vodka… am I getting close?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> borg-big orange retail giant.im a lowes fan myself hate hd
> 
> - pottz
> 
> yeah they ain t my favorite but I was out of spray shellac and quart size was running low. Lowe s was and has been out of stock for a month. Gotta get stuff where and when they have it.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah there have been shortages on all sorts of things.paint in spray cans has been spotty due to a can shortage.


----------



## pottz

> the service at the hd s here has always been bad,and thats if you can find someone.stores are dirty and junky too,lowes here are very clean and well layed out,plus i use my lowes card and i get 5% off everything or i can take 6 months too pay.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Neither location has people that can 1. be found 2. if found know what something is.
> 
> My issue with most stores now is if they don t know they use "They don t make them / sell them anymore.
> 
> Yeah okay.
> 
> I keep a ongoing list of resupply stuff. Look it up online for price and location as in aisle 30 bin 23. This way I don t need help I probably will never get anyway.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah i go to lowes so much i petty much know where everything is,but if i dont ive always gotten help.


----------



## pottz

> The way I see it, there are two solutions to the time/energy required to resaw by hand. A band saw. Or whisky.
> 
> - DevinT


now your talkin.2 hrs yeah id say a new bandsaw should be on your need list.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> yeah there have been shortages on all sorts of things.paint in spray cans has been spotty due to a can shortage.
> 
> - pottz


Anyone else find it odd that there seems to be NO shortage of CORDLESS power tools of any brand???


----------



## DevinT

Shop dog is sleepy


----------



## DevinT

pottz, I still have to thickness it, down to 5/16". Enter my surfacing jig.










Except, whoops, the smallest riser I have (10/16") is a tad too tall to reach even 7/16" let alone 5/16". I will have to make some new risers real quick to lift the surfacing jig 7/16", then I will just plane the material down to fit under the jig and use the jig to get a square/flat surface and then hit it with a smoother.


----------



## 987Ron

Never seen a dog sleep on something that slanted. If you get tired of him/her a home is open here. Good looking shop pal and i bet other things also.

Off to the Son's for a free meal. Bar-b-que I think.

Later.


----------



## pottz

> pottz, I still have to thickness it, down to 5/16". Enter my surfacing jig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, whoops, the smallest riser I have (10/16") is a tad too tall to reach even 7/16" let alone 5/16". I will have to make some new risers real quick to lift the surfacing jig 7/16", then I will just plane the material down to fit under the jig and use the jig to get a square/flat surface and then hit it with a smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


hey your the queen of hand planes,what are you waiting for, get planing-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Devon- +1 on the Dog

The closest person we have to you is Bandit and his shop and cat pics - I enjoy these types of posts; keep posting…


----------



## bandit571

About that handsaw from Yesterday….









A Disston D8, 8ppi, 26" long, pre-1928 cross cut saw…









Plate has been cleaned, brass has been shined up….does not seemed to have been used much…









First coat is on the handle..









Needs to be rubbed down. That rusty saw set?









All cleaned up….oiled the moving parts.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Back from the BORG (I'm still getting a chuckle out to it)-

It went well; mission accomplished. Electrical positioned and tested… missing parts to arrive on Tuesday and then I'll be up and running.










(the wiring set up is temporary) Mission 2--


----------



## DevinT

He likes his bones


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Devon did you ever read or hear about our famous "paw cookies" that are served next to the food truck?

https://www.pawsgourmet.com/










They are Dire wolf approved…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- you cooking tonight or shall I bring in a food truck- seemed last evening there was a lot of alcohol consumption… I am thinking comfort food?










She is from IOWA- maybe Moke will come by.


----------



## sras

> - seemed last evening there was a lot of alcohol consumption…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yep - Plus overdoing it yesterday. Laying low tonight.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- you cooking tonight or shall I bring in a food truck- seemed last evening there was a lot of alcohol consumption… I am thinking comfort food?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is from IOWA- maybe Moke will come by.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


comfort food sounds good,to bed by 9 tonight,have to deal with a screwed up friday inventory,sounds like lots of mistakes to figure out.did i mention i "hate" doing inventory !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Kindly can one of you younger people explain to me "Borg" I can only find it in the urban dictionary?
> 
> *borg*
> 
> *Drinking game *consisted of blacking out…
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> borg-big orange retail giant.im a lowes fan myself hate hd
> - pottz


I like *drinking* and *game* to do it far too often, however, that's bull******************** asking the youngies… no one out there a *TREKKIE*?.... The *Borg*,



  








> Holy crap, I need a band saw. Took me 2 hours to resaw this Black Walnut…
> - DevinT


Maybe you should trade in that *Jap*saw,








for a *table*saw!


> ..... solutions….. *whisky*.
> - DevinT


A big bottle of *whiskey*,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> comfort food sounds good,to bed by 9 tonight,have to deal with a screwed up friday inventory,sounds like lots of mistakes to figure out.did i mention i "hate" doing inventory !
> 
> - pottz


Stay strong, eat well, and rest…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Mother's day reminder- May 9th…*










This card describes the last 2 years since I last physically saw my 94 yr old independent Mom… I will send something more suitable…

Later,


----------



## pottz

> *Mother s day reminder- May 9th…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card describes the last 2 years since I last physically saw my 94 yr old independent Mom… I will send something more suitable…
> 
> Later,
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


may god bless her dw…....


----------



## pottz

> Kindly can one of you younger people explain to me "Borg" I can only find it in the urban dictionary?
> 
> *borg*
> 
> *Drinking game *consisted of blacking out…
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> borg-big orange retail giant.im a lowes fan myself hate hd
> - pottz
> 
> I like *drinking* and *game* to do it far too often, however, that s bull******************** asking the youngies… no one out there a *TREKKIE*?.... The *Borg*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, I need a band saw. Took me 2 hours to resaw this Black Walnut…
> - DevinT
> 
> Maybe you should trade in that *Jap*saw,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for a *table*saw!
> 
> ..... solutions….. *whisky*.
> - DevinT
> 
> A big bottle of *whiskey*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


trekkie ? grow up man,have a couple shots of that whiskey and you wont need a star ship too fly through the heavens-lol. also youve already been scolded for the j word !


----------



## 987Ron

Late, for me, check in. Son's Bar-b-que was great. Haircut in the am and a little shop time after. 
Nite all


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron good check-in… looking forward to reading your wake-up breakfast talk…+1


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got alot done on various projects. Then the table saw switch started to act up. Upon inspection … burned contactor. Minor problem I keep a spare paddle switch in stock. Bit disappointed though, was installed July 2017. While it is the main table saw, the old one never died after 18 years, just was hard to use compared to a larger paddle switch.

Ordered 3 more, best to have more in stock.

Used last solder tip for my Weller 8200, and of course had to order more.

On the plus side I was prepared and had stuff in stock.


----------



## corelz125

The opposite here Lowe's sucks HD is much better. About 70% of the stuff I look for in Lowe's they don't have it but the HD down the street does. I don't bother with customer service from either one I know they aren't much help. The Lowe's they opened up was a brand new store that they built. You would think since its the only Lowe's in my county it would have everything. One employee told me once this is like a mini Lowe's we don't carry a lot of stuff.


----------



## corelz125

man wanted to become a monk so he went to the monastery and talked to the abbot (the head monk). The abbot said, "You must take a vow of silence and can only say two words every three years." The man agreed.

After the first three years, the abbot came to him and said, "What are your two words?"

"Food cold!" the man replied. The abbot made sure the meals are not cold.

Three more years went by and the abbot came to him and said, "What are your two words?"

"Robe dirty!" the man exclaimed. The abbot ordered his robe be washed.

Three more years went by and the abbot came to him and said, "What are your two words?"

- "Bed hard!". The abbot made sure the mattress got re-stuffed.

Three more years went by and the abbot came to him and said, "What are your two words?"

- "I quit!" said the man.

"Well," the abbot replied, "I'm not surprised - you've done nothing but complain since you got here!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete… good nigh alll


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete - good night all…


----------



## corelz125

A man and his wife were driving through the country on his way from New York to California.

Looking at his fuel gauge, he decided to stop at the next gasoline station and fill it up. About 15 minutes later, he spots a Mobil station and pulls over to the high octane pump.

"What can I do for y'all?" asks the attendant. "Fill 'er up with high test," replies the driver. While the attendant is filling up the tank, he's looking the car up and down.

"What kinda car is this?" he asks. "I never seen one like it before."

"Well," responds the driver, his chest swelling up with pride, "This, my boy is a 1999 Cadillac DeVille."

"What features does it have?" asks the attendant.

"Well," says the driver, "It has everything. It's loaded with power steering, power seats, power sun roof, power mirrors, AM/FM radio with a 10 deck CD player in the trunk with 100 watts per channel, 8 speaker stereo, rack and pinion steering, disk brakes all around, leather interior, digital instrument package, and best of all, an 8.8 liter V12 engine."

"Wow," says the attendant, "That's really something!"

"How much do I owe you for the gasoline?" asks the driver.

"That'll be $30.17," says the attendant.

The driver pulls out his money clip and peels off a $20 and a $10. He goes into his other pocket and pulls out a handful of change. Mixed up with the change are a few golf tees.

"What are those little wooden things?" asks the attendant.

"That's what I put my balls on when I drive," says the driver.

"Wow," says the attendant, "Those Cadillac people think of everything!"


----------



## corelz125

Devin hand tools are useful but gotta get some power tools. Tap and die sets are always handy to have


----------



## pottz

> ... also youve already been scolded for the j word !
> - pottz
> 
> For an oft repeat from the glass-house dweller… Chill out *pottzy*!
> 
> And one for Petey…
> 
> *The frequency of sexual activity of senior males depends on where they were born.
> 
> Statistics were just released from Statistics Canada and The United Nations Board of Health teams.
> 
> They revealed that: North American, British, Australian and New Zealand men between 60 and 80 years of age, will on average, have sex two to three times per week, whereas Japanese men, in exactly the same age group, will have sex only once or twice per year if they are lucky.
> 
> This has come as very upsetting news to most of my mates at the golf club, as none of us had any idea that we were Japanese.*
> 
> Looks like I m gonna upsetting people again with tha *J* joke… *sabatical* time!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


damn too hell with ancestory dna testing you just confirmed im "japanese" !!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> man wanted to become a monk so he went to the monastery and talked to the abbot (the head monk). The abbot said, "You must take a vow of silence and can only say two words every three years." The man agreed.
> 
> After the first three years, the abbot came to him and said, "What are your two words?"
> 
> "Food cold!" the man replied. The abbot made sure the meals are not cold.
> 
> Three more years went by and the abbot came to him and said, "What are your two words?"
> 
> "Robe dirty!" the man exclaimed. The abbot ordered his robe be washed.
> 
> Three more years went by and the abbot came to him and said, "What are your two words?"
> 
> - "Bed hard!". The abbot made sure the mattress got re-stuffed.
> 
> Three more years went by and the abbot came to him and said, "What are your two words?"
> 
> - "I quit!" said the man.
> 
> "Well," the abbot replied, "I'm not surprised - you've done nothing but complain since you got here!"
> 
> - corelz125


love it bud !!!!


----------



## pottz

> A man and his wife were driving through the country on his way from New York to California.
> 
> Looking at his fuel gauge, he decided to stop at the next gasoline station and fill it up. About 15 minutes later, he spots a Mobil station and pulls over to the high octane pump.
> 
> "What can I do for y'all?" asks the attendant. "Fill 'er up with high test," replies the driver. While the attendant is filling up the tank, he's looking the car up and down.
> 
> "What kinda car is this?" he asks. "I never seen one like it before."
> 
> "Well," responds the driver, his chest swelling up with pride, "This, my boy is a 1999 Cadillac DeVille."
> 
> "What features does it have?" asks the attendant.
> 
> "Well," says the driver, "It has everything. It's loaded with power steering, power seats, power sun roof, power mirrors, AM/FM radio with a 10 deck CD player in the trunk with 100 watts per channel, 8 speaker stereo, rack and pinion steering, disk brakes all around, leather interior, digital instrument package, and best of all, an 8.8 liter V12 engine."
> 
> "Wow," says the attendant, "That's really something!"
> 
> "How much do I owe you for the gasoline?" asks the driver.
> 
> "That'll be $30.17," says the attendant.
> 
> The driver pulls out his money clip and peels off a $20 and a $10. He goes into his other pocket and pulls out a handful of change. Mixed up with the change are a few golf tees.
> 
> "What are those little wooden things?" asks the attendant.
> 
> "That's what I put my balls on when I drive," says the driver.
> 
> "Wow," says the attendant, "Those Cadillac people think of everything!"
> 
> - corelz125


you kill me me buddy,keep em cmon!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*No need to post here anymore- I as well am on a sabbatical *


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *No need to post here anymore- I as well am on a sabbatical *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


What???


----------



## pottz

> *No need to post here anymore- I as well am on a sabbatical *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> What???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i give up with that bs gunny,lifes too damn short too worry about others issues buddy.hey join me on that beautiful cali patio and lets pour some premium whiskey on the rocks bud?


----------



## DevinT

corelz, my shop is tiny. It's a 1-car garage, with a car in it to-boot. Not much room for power tools. All I have in the way of power tools is a 5.5" circular saw, a power drill, and two routers (a trim router with a table, and a Shaper Origin). That's it. I dream of some day having a garage big enough for a milling machine, lathe, thicknesses, jointer, better router table, drill press, and band saw.

Duck, no room for a table saw. The only saws I own are a hack saw, coping saw, and a Ryoba pull saw. I am open to suggestions on what the best saw is for a resaw operation.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self deleted


----------



## pottz

> corelz, my shop is tiny. It s a 1-car garage, with a car in it to-boot. Not much room for power tools. All I have in the way of power tools is a 5.5" circular saw, a power drill, and two routers (a trim router with a table, and a Shaper Origin). That s it. I dream of some day having a garage big enough for a milling machine, lathe, thicknesses, jointer, better router table, drill press, and band saw.
> 
> Duck, no room for a table saw. The only saws I own are a hack saw, coping saw, and a Ryoba pull saw. I am open to suggestions on what the best saw is for a resaw operation.
> 
> - DevinT


patience girl it will come in time,i know how much enthusiasm you have,thats why i took you in right off.your energy and go get it done attitude inspired me.ive been building my dream shop for 40+ years and i think im almost their,and you will too.it's all a matter of how much money and time ya got ? stay with it and you will get their.hell you already have a shaper origin-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self deleted


----------



## pottz

> I would never leave the Garage… I took a time out… I am looking for a Top Max post… and wake up to Ron s breakfast… has anybody got an invite to Ron s golf patio breakfast?
> 
> Stay strong Gunny- I am with you (but Pottz can piss me off sometimes). Shame on me for he has to go to work and do inventory- I will be praying/thinking good thoughts on where is the missing lumber? very similar to the "Show" and he was broke when the "Show" ended…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


what the hell are you talking about,a time out? you were gone for ,what an hour? cmon man what is with this game you play.you say i piss you off,lets talk ?im not the only one confused with this nonsense man?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The opposite here Lowe s sucks HD is much better. About 70% of the stuff I look for in Lowe s they don t have it but the HD down the street does. I don t bother with customer service from either one I know they aren t much help. The Lowe s they opened up was a brand new store that they built. You would think since its the only Lowe s in my county it would have everything. One employee told me once this is like a mini Lowe s we don t carry a lot of stuff.
> 
> - corelz125


Lowes is better here, even if they have lower stock and lower quality. HD always seems to have a higher quality option if cheapest isn't best. The reason Lowes if better is HD has a wooded area that the lowlife community resides in adjacent to the pros parking and loading area without any security or cameras. Hi risk parking if you have anything of value in the truck. ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I would never leave the Garage… I took a time out… I am looking for a Top Max post… and wake up to Ron s breakfast… has anybody got an invite to Ron s golf patio breakfast?


Top's posts are limited by sleeping 23.5/7 on broken ribs pain med ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Welcome aboard Devin T. Rip saw should be the best ripping option by hand. BAndit surely has a couple rehabbed from his rust buying trips.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Just now able to come up for air tonight for a quick check-in.
> 
> 5 mile walk, 22 mile bike ride, 1/2 hour splitting wood. Grandkids & a fireside dinner of hotdogs (or brats) mac & cheese and S mores. Just finished the bedtime story (for the grandkids).
> 
> Sorry to leave you nearly alone pottz!
> 
> - sras


Hope you got a good biking trail for that effort. Steve. Stay safe! I lost a cousin and a friend over the years ;-(( Too many hit and runs here. The trails have been taken over by addicts' homeless needle camps. I haven't heard any reports about tire issues, I think most have abandoned those trails for safety concerns. I would certainly carry a spare and tire repair riding through the needles. Not sure when those will be a priority for cleanup. A few million to be spent on wetlands needle clean up are a higher priority I think to save the salmon and Orcas. Gotta love the latest levels of Free-Dumbs supported by WW polly-tishens.


----------



## corelz125

Im tight on space myself. I have a 3 car garage but half is what I have to work in. Those Wahuda bench top jointers have a lot of good reviews. Devin you can Build one of those flip top carts can have your jointer and planer on one cart. What do you use for a bench?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Sorry for *♪* chiming in *♫*, I couldn't resist doing a *DW*... a sabatical from my sabatical…


> corelz, my shop is tiny. It s a 1-car garage…
> - DevinT


Such opulence *DT*... turf the car!


> Im tight on space myself. I have a 3 car garage but half is what I have to work in…
> - corelz125


FAIW, my first project, the refurbishment of an old air force chest (front of picture) circa 1972, was built in my flat's 12' x 10' first floor balcony/workshop, shared with the washing and kitty litter, using a *B&D* drill and disc pad, a few drill bits and a screw driver,









Damn, I can't even claim all handtools… and don't believe that *"neighbour annoyance of workshop noise"* is a modern phenomena. 


> patience girl it will come in time…
> - pottz


That's what my dear mum said to me, and now I own a swag of *Ryobis*.... and an *acrylic square* thanks to *DT*.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Early coffee on the porch, breakfast, already 73. Off to the barber shop, 2nd hair cut of the year. Before covid got a haircut about every 3 weeks, now 4-5 times a year, last year only twice. Retired, 83 who would I empress? Saves some money to help off set the price of lumber.

Grandson showed me his new Civic last night, took me for a ride. Nice car, underpowered, to much clutter, electrical gadgets. Sure would like to take him to one of our Porsche High Performance Driving Events and let him learn how to handle a car, corner, brake better. Not a bad driver, just transportation to him.

When we did the track events (cars) smoothness was always faster and safer.

Beer run after the haircut, replace that 0.0 Heniken (spelling to lazy to correct) swill with some good German bier. Flensburger if they have it.

DW A sabbatical with the new laser parts arriving? Nope, you will be engrossed with that. Waiting for the return of the fabled Desert Woodworker and Laser Master to be.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- I am trying to be a lurker… I'll be around just going to try to exhibit my more mature side of being an older man…

+1 on the electrical gadgets some I like but some I don't- the most disliked feature that is mandated the auto/start and stop switch.


----------



## sras

> Just now able to come up for air tonight for a quick check-in.
> 
> 5 mile walk, 22 mile bike ride, 1/2 hour splitting wood. Grandkids & a fireside dinner of hotdogs (or brats) mac & cheese and S mores. Just finished the bedtime story (for the grandkids).
> 
> Sorry to leave you nearly alone pottz!
> 
> - sras
> 
> Hope you got a good biking trail for that effort. Steve. Stay safe! I lost a cousin and a friend over the years ;-(( Too many hit and runs here. The trails have been taken over by addicts homeless needle camps. I haven t heard any reports about tire issues, I think most have abandoned those trails for safety concerns. I would certainly carry a spare and tire repair riding through the needles. Not sure when those will be a priority for cleanup. A few million to be spent on wetlands needle clean up are a higher priority I think to save the salmon and Orcas. Gotta love the latest levels of Free-Dumbs supported by WW polly-tishens.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thanks Topa - I'm pretty selective about my route choices. Several that were good options are now to be avoided due to overcrowding by homeless camps. I always have a full repair kit - spare tube only though. I have also had to all but abandon any routes through central Portland.

Hope you recover quickly!

Good morning to everyone else!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Thanks Topa - I m pretty selective about my route choices. Several that were good options are now to be avoided due to overcrowding by homeless camps. I always have a full repair kit - spare tube only though. I have also had to all but abandon any routes through central Portland.
> 
> - sras


+1 very interesting read about life in your area…


----------



## sras

Hey DW,

My comments might make it sound like a total apocalypse - it's not that bad. But it's all about risk mitigation and I have options that are better. I actually quit using central Portland because of the pandemic - too many people. Then the vandalism showed up which limits any desire to go back.

The homeless situation is a tough one. People lost jobs and then lost places to live. I have seen the full spectrum from drug use & mental instability to people getting out of their tent dressed for work.


----------



## pottz

> Ron- I am trying to be a lurker… I ll be around just going to try to exhibit my more mature side of being an older man…
> 
> +1 on the electrical gadgets some I like but some I don t- the most disliked feature that is mandated the auto/start and stop switch.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


a lurker ? what are talkin about.


----------



## 987Ron

Home from haircut or as my Grandfather use to say "Got your ears lowered" and a bier run. Bitburer Pilsner and Kranzishaner Weissbeir. Last for a month or so as I am not a big consumer.

After lunch a bit of shop time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Lurker- just sit back and enjoy the posts…


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron- I am trying to be a lurker… I ll be around just going to try to exhibit my more mature side of being an older man…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Will not work! Old men enter their second childhood. We become our own people, no one to impress.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

We are supposed to impress people. Who knew.

LOL


----------



## 987Ron

> We are supposed to impress people. Who knew.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Retired old guys, Still working, another matter.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> We are supposed to impress people. Who knew.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Retired old guys, Still working, another matter.
> 
> - 987Ron


My Dad would say if you can't dazzle them will brilliance, baffle them with BS

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- I thought that with Pottz entering his 60's he could use an older role model… I want to be a beacon of light for him to light up his journey…


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron- I thought that with Pottz entering his 60 s he could use an older role model… I want to be a beacon of light for him to light up his journey…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


As we become older some of us become wiser due to experiences, learning and such. And then there is sadly senility in some. We don't know yet which way some of these younger ones are headed. We can only be observant and hope for the best. Pottz: Not specifically referring to you. No intention at all.


----------



## pottz

> Ron- I thought that with Pottz entering his 60 s he could use an older role model… I want to be a beacon of light for him to light up his journey…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> As we become older some of us become wiser due to experiences, learning and such. And then there is sadly senility in some. We don t know yet which way some of these younger ones are headed. We can only be observant and hope for the best. Pottz: Not specifically referring to you. No intention at all.
> 
> - 987Ron


ive been senile for years ron.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ive been senile for years ron.
> 
> - pottz


Could this have been the reason why you had to do inventory today? :>)


----------



## 987Ron

I thought I was doing great in the non-senile area, then I bought that 0.0 near beer by mistake. I'm worried now. 
Bier run was successful today so maybe the other day was just a brief lapse.


----------



## sras

Ron - You're good. The problem is if you drink it and can't tell the difference!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Inflation update…

Mother's day card prices… $8 to 10 dollars for the nice ones…


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron - You re good. The problem is if you drink it and can t tell the difference!
> 
> - sras


Yes can tell the difference. Not as much as one might think….weaker, less taste. Much like the taste difference of different kinds of beer, ale, etc. Coors or Bud vs Flensburger.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ron - You re good. The problem is if you drink it and can t tell the difference!
> 
> - sras


Whattt?? That's like mixing up Pepto bismal with radiator seal.


----------



## corelz125

Steve you worked with steel before?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, picking the 0.0 beer is not your fault. Blame the evil Marketing people that make things look the same so they trick you into trying a new product.

I do think drinking and the heat down here has us all loosing our minds on occasion.

I did not make it into the shop, after golf (shot 79 - gagging down on the last few holes thinking of score), then the GYM, then a meeting, jumped in the pool to cool my baking head . Tomorrow no golf so I hope to get final assembly done, sand the flag box for Gunny's dad.

Going to pour myself one now. Cheers and have a good night.

DW save me a Cubano .


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ron, picking the 0.0 beer is not your fault. Blame the evil Marketing people that make things look the same so they trick you into trying a new product.
> 
> I do think drinking and the heat down here has us all loosing our minds on occasion.
> 
> Going to pour myself one now. Cheers and have a good night.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## bandit571

I'll tick with me Guinness, thank you very much.

Drove down to Piqua, OH today…was going to drop off these 2..









Latest D8 and the big D8 Rip…got down to Chuck's Sharpening Service ( usually $10 per saw) only to find out..Chuck is in the Hospital….not sure when he will return.

Got Laundry to do, today…plus hang the screens up in the Gazebo…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Needed reinforcements.


----------



## DevinT

I've tasted that before. I like it.


----------



## sras

> Steve you worked with steel before?
> 
> - corelz125


Did some welding in high school 40+ years ago.

Did sheetmetal design as part of my job.

And I am thinking about brushing off my welding skills for a trellis support - hopefully this summer.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

I've done a little steel work myself…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> worked with steel before?
> 
> - corelz125


*I did…*


----------



## 987Ron

> Needed reinforcements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


To each his own. Thats why we have so many choices. Licorice is not a flavor I care much about so the Sambuco is all yours. Enjoy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I ve tasted that before. I like it.
> 
> - DevinT


I like a shot every once in awhile. Got a deal on 3 bottles. So got an extra for good friend.


----------



## pottz

> Needed reinforcements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> To each his own. Thats why we have so many choices. Licorice is not a flavor I care much about so the Sambuco is all yours. Enjoy.
> 
> - 987Ron


me either cant stand licorice anything !


----------



## DevinT

I don't normally drink when upset, but after getting a broken product in the mail after waiting 3 months, I am not too happy and am getting the urge to open the whiskey. I hate you Veritas and you should feel bad.


----------



## 987Ron

nite all 
Tomorrow awaits accomplishments.


----------



## pottz

> I don't normally drink when upset, but after getting a broken product in the mail after waiting 3 months, I am not too happy and am getting the urge to open the whiskey. I hate you Veritas and you should feel bad.
> 
> - DevinT


yeah i hear ya that sucks big time,well hopefully they have what ever it was good in stock and can reship right away.their a good company with high quality products.still sucks.take two shots and call me in the morning-lol.


----------



## bandit571

> The way I see it, there are two solutions to the time/energy required to resaw by hand. A band saw. Or whisky.
> 
> - DevinT


Need a decent set of saws, is all…









Like a pair of D8 Disstons? These have the "8" inside the "D"..pre-1928…handle details..









That "extra" hole in the Rip handle is for your LEFT thumb, not the right thumb….2 handed grip. 









Rip is a 5-1/2 ppi, 28" long saw…the Crosscut is a 8ppi, 26" long saw

They are both the same age….even the logos match..









These 2 were a $1 a piece….just "picked" the cross cut one up over the past weekend…..even bought a saw set with it..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I don't normally drink when upset, but after getting a broken product in the mail after waiting 3 months, I am not too happy and am getting the urge to open the whiskey. I hate you Veritas and you should feel bad.
> 
> - DevinT


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The way I see it, there are two solutions to the time/energy required to resaw by hand. A band saw. Or whisky.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Need a decent set of saws, is all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a pair of D8 Disstons? These have the "8" inside the "D"..pre-1928…handle details..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That "extra" hole in the Rip handle is for your LEFT thumb, not the right thumb….2 handed grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rip is a 5-1/2 ppi, 28" long saw…the Crosscut is a 8ppi, 26" long saw
> 
> They are both the same age….even the logos match..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 were a $1 a piece….just "picked" the cross cut one up over the past weekend…..even bought a saw set with it..
> 
> - bandit571


What is this like saw #176 in your collection???? LOL


----------



## corelz125

A blonde goes into a store and sees a shiny object on the shelf.

She asks the clerk, "What is that shiny object?"

The clerk replies, "That is a thermos."

The blonde then asks, "What does it do?"

The clerk responds, "It keeps hot things hot and it keeps cold things cold."

The blonde says, "Oh! I could use something like that!! I'll take it!"

The next day, as she walks into work with her new thermos she spots her boss and shows off her shiny new thermos, "I just got this yesterday, isn't it wonderful! It's a thermos and it keeps hot things hot and cold things cold!"

The boss asks, "And what do you have in it?"

The blonde replies, "Some coffee and a popsicle."


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The boss asks, "And what do you have in it?"
> 
> The blonde replies, "Some coffee and a popsicle."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## sras

> A blonde goes into a store and sees a shiny object on the shelf.
> 
> She asks the clerk, "What is that shiny object?"
> 
> The clerk replies, "That is a thermos."
> 
> The blonde then asks, "What does it do?"
> 
> The clerk responds, "It keeps hot things hot and it keeps cold things cold."
> 
> The blonde says, "Oh! I could use something like that!! I'll take it!"
> 
> The next day, as she walks into work with her new thermos she spots her boss and shows off her shiny new thermos, "I just got this yesterday, isn't it wonderful! It's a thermos and it keeps hot things hot and cold things cold!"
> 
> The boss asks, "And what do you have in it?"
> 
> The blonde replies, "Some coffee and a popsicle."
> 
> - corelz125


That got a laugh out of me!


----------



## DevinT

Can't exactly ask for a replacement. They won't ship this part to the US. I had to have a Canadian resident order one and reship it to me.


----------



## corelz125

Havent seen Romana black in a long time. I like licorice buy the Australian one all the time. One of the few good things that come from that country. That get the ducks attention?

Steve not everyone knows the weight of a 1" square of steel. Gonna go for stick or wire feed welding?

Leeroy you did steel or steal work in that pic?

Devin open that bottle any day ending in a Y is a good day to drink.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Leeroy you did steel or steal work in that pic?
> 
> - corelz125


It's LeeRoy we are talking about, you know the really talented guy. He did BOTH, at the same TIME>


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I like *licorice* buy the Australian one all the time. One of the few good things that come from that country. That get the ducks attention?...
> - corelz125


You only get an *"E"* for Effort, *C125*... this duck is the *Son of a Hungarian Fern cutter*.
Furthermore, I don't drink bottled crap… I use eco-friendly casks with biodegradable bladders… that's why they must be guzzled quickly! No *ice* in my *licor*... any temperature red!


----------



## sras

> Steve not everyone knows the weight of a 1" square of steel. Gonna go for stick or wire feed welding?
> 
> - corelz125


That's the engineer in me showing up. It just one of those facts that I have stored away - steel weighs about 500 lb/ft^3.

My past experience in welding is stick but if I choose to take this one on it will be wire. I'll cut up a handful of practice joints and if I can pull it off that will help with the decision.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *DW save me a Cubano .*
> 
> - Peteybadboy












I must recuse myself on the Cubano… Only one experience +1, but like the pizza they have all different types.


----------



## corelz125

Box bottle or can, do you accept it in the can Duck?

Stick I find easier just because there's less machinery to deal with


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Vino thoughts- Many here post about their vino- but has anybody had this type?










and this one for Pottz-


----------



## sras

corelz - If i actually do try the welding I'll let you know how it goes.

I do love a Cubano


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- LOS ANGELES (CBSLA) - Gas prices continued to increase in or around Southern California for the ninth day in a row. And that appeared to be a similar trend nationwide where other states were seeing an increase as well.

The average price of a gallon of regular gas in the Beverly Grove area on Saturday was $4.99 and $5.99 for premium.*

As I posted above $10 for a Mother's Day card… I hope that those younger than us understand inflation… Or as they say… life experiences.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I expect this years Mothers day to be very difficult for my own Mother. Plan on making a trip down to see her on Sunday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Licorice- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquorice

EEeeccchhhhh your supposed to pair your licorice drink with a side of licorice










and then


----------



## RichT

> I expect this years Mothers day to be very difficult for my own Mother. Plan on making a trip down to see her on Sunday.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


You're a good son, Gunny. Your mom's lucky to have you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I expect this years Mothers day to be very difficult for my own Mother. Plan on making a trip down to see her on Sunday.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Bravo- respectfully she will get through this because think back when you were at war… a Mothers love never stops loving. This will be a landmark day for you and your Mother. Keep us in the loop…


----------



## sras

> I expect this years Mothers day to be very difficult for my own Mother. Plan on making a trip down to see her on Sunday.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Best wishes for you and your mother.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*And don't forget me and my 94 yr old mom.*.. by the way, we are doing OK- the card is in the mail… IMO she is doing good, remember she baked and I sent Biden Oatmeal cookies- MOTHERS


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I expect this years Mothers day to be very difficult for my own Mother. Plan on making a trip down to see her on Sunday.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> You re a good son, Gunny. Your mom s lucky to have you.
> 
> - Rich


Thanks pal. Put alot of grey hair on them both. 8 1/2 years of volunteered combat time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *And don t forget me and my 94 yr old mom.*.. by the way, we are doing OK- the card is in the mail… IMO she is doing good, remember she baked and I sent Biden Oatmeal cookies- MOTHERS
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


94 yrs old and still makes cookies, now that is a heck of a Mother.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Steve you worked with steel before?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *Did some welding in high school 40+ years ago.*
> 
> Did sheetmetal design as part of my job.
> 
> And I am thinking about brushing off my welding skills for a trellis support - hopefully this summer.
> 
> - sras


I did too. What amazed me was when I found myself the only electrician that could weld overhead and vertical. Good thing we were just welding supports for small conduits ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Steve not everyone knows the weight of a 1" square of steel. Gonna go for stick or wire feed welding?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> That s the engineer in me showing up. It just one of those facts that I have stored away - steel weighs about 500 lb/ft^3.
> 
> My past experience in welding is stick but if I choose to take this one on it will be wire. I ll cut up a handful of practice joints and if I can pull it off that will help with the decision.
> 
> - sras


Steve, Does the engineer in you know of anyone who is able to evaluate propane code violations?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- LOS ANGELES (CBSLA) - Gas prices continued to increase in or around Southern California for the ninth day in a row. And that appeared to be a similar trend nationwide where other states were seeing an increase as well.
> 
> The average price of a gallon of regular gas in the Beverly Grove area on Saturday was $4.99 and $5.99 for premium.
> 
> As I posted above $10 for a Mother s Day card… * I hope that those younger than us understand inflation… Or as they say… life experiences*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I doubt it. It ended in 1980 ish.

Let's go back to lurking. I'm getting sleepy. I am afraid of what I may type in my sleep.


----------



## corelz125

> I did too. What amazed me was when I found myself the only electrician that could weld overhead and vertical. Good thing we were just welding supports for small conduits ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That's the thing with welding it doesn't have to be a perfect weld for it to hold. I've seen some bad welds before and they held up. Having 900 ton hanging from welded beams that's a different story.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all,

I don't have much to add today. Except, I have to shave , because I can't stand myself.

My mom is 88. Her birthday is June 13th. I sent the Birthday card not the mothers day card. I have to get on that asap. Dad's was June 6th he would have been 92.

I left the A/C on all night in the garage shop, should be a brisk 78 out there.

Interesting story…a friend recently told me he slept w Cher. He was boarding a midnight train from Penn Station NY to Philly. (he was going to college at the time) , no one on the train then Sonny and Cher walk in. Cher asked my friend what are you reading, "stuff for school" after about 30 min, she fell asleep on his shoulder. He tells a lot of stories- that is he best so far.


----------



## 987Ron

> That s the thing with welding it doesn t have to be a perfect weld for it to hold. I ve seen some bad welds before and they held up. Having 900 ton hanging from welded beams that s a different story.
> 
> - corelz125


Back in the day, 60 yrs prox, I made a trailer to haul the Lotus 11 to the tracks we raced on. A friend brought me an old welder to use. His comment on seeing my welds was "not pretty but should be Hell for stout" Have done no welding since. Trailer was successful. Welding can be an art. One not mastered by me.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Up and functional, another dreary day weather wise.


----------



## pottz

> A blonde goes into a store and sees a shiny object on the shelf.
> 
> She asks the clerk, "What is that shiny object?"
> 
> The clerk replies, "That is a thermos."
> 
> The blonde then asks, "What does it do?"
> 
> The clerk responds, "It keeps hot things hot and it keeps cold things cold."
> 
> The blonde says, "Oh! I could use something like that!! I'll take it!"
> 
> The next day, as she walks into work with her new thermos she spots her boss and shows off her shiny new thermos, "I just got this yesterday, isn't it wonderful! It's a thermos and it keeps hot things hot and cold things cold!"
> 
> The boss asks, "And what do you have in it?"
> 
> The blonde replies, "Some coffee and a popsicle."
> 
> - corelz125


good one.


----------



## pottz

> Can't exactly ask for a replacement. They won't ship this part to the US. I had to have a Canadian resident order one and reship it to me.
> 
> - DevinT


now it really sucks.better up that too 4 shots !


----------



## pottz

> Box bottle or can, do you accept it in the can Duck?
> 
> Stick I find easier just because there s less machinery to deal with
> 
> - corelz125


vino in a can, even that make me see red !


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all: Warmer here, turned on the AC last night, electrical bill will be bigger, but slept well

*Sad News Front:*
The Germans have cancelled Oktoberfest for the second year in a row. So sad. Not that I would be attending in person. The excuse is the covid virus. Handy excuse for a lot of things these days.
I am not a physician or a bio scientist. However it would seem that a glass of bier or beer, wine, or whiskey would have more alcohol in it that that spray they offer at the retail store entrances. Not only that but the bier, wine or whiskey goes right to the area of where the breath goes, down the throat. That spray only on the hands. The bier on the hands, chin, lips, mouth, throat, shirt, lap etc. The after effect of lots of bier, wine or whiskey is only a headache and memory loss of where you were and what you did. Why am I here, who are you things.

My observation for the morning. Tainted and biased I know.

Another cup of coffee, French Market chicory coffee this am. Little shop time. Zero clearance blade inserts for the mini table saw, and the new carbide toothed blade. Maybe a mini sled for the mini.

Later.


----------



## pottz

> I expect this years Mothers day to be very difficult for my own Mother. Plan on making a trip down to see her on Sunday.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thats good she's gonna need the support right now.


----------



## pottz

it's good too hear so many of your moms are still with you,mine sadly passed at an early age of 57,dad at 67 both taken by cancer.cherish the time boys it will be gone before you know it.i wish you all a happy mothers day sunday.


----------



## 987Ron

> I expect this years Mothers day to be very difficult for my own Mother. Plan on making a trip down to see her on Sunday.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Mom's are special. More so than Dads usually or in a different way. Lost mine many years ago, memories still strong. Give her a hug for me, well for all of us, or more than one hug. 
Pottz is right on.


----------



## corelz125

Petey guess your friend wasn't very thrilling if she fell asleep on him. Tri state area up here is opening back up soon.


----------



## pottz

> Petey guess your friend wasn t very thrilling if she fell asleep on him. Tri state area up here is opening back up soon.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah i hear may 19th new york and jersey gonna be 100 % open.


----------



## sras

> Steve, Does the engineer in you know of anyone who is able to evaluate propane code violations?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I can't think of anyone that I know personally. But I might know someone that knows someone. I'll do some asking around.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Receptions on Wheels: the Food Trucks Roll In*
https://www.nytimes.com/2021/04/27/style/wedding-reception-specialty-food-trucks.html










*Update from AZ- Food truck permits*
https://www.eastvalleytribune.com/news/food-truck-permits-business-licenses-loom/article_c857e888-ac3e-11eb-9758-837a47c820dc.html


----------



## 987Ron

> *Receptions on Wheels: the Food Trucks Roll In*
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/04/27/style/wedding-reception-specialty-food-trucks.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update from AZ- Food truck permits*
> https://www.eastvalleytribune.com/news/food-truck-permits-business-licenses-loom/article_c857e888-ac3e-11eb-9758-837a47c820dc.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Interesting that they are responding to the industry, but quick glance looks like the income for the county will increase. Tailgaters at the football games, you may be next. License. = $


----------



## pottz

> *Receptions on Wheels: the Food Trucks Roll In*
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/04/27/style/wedding-reception-specialty-food-trucks.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update from AZ- Food truck permits*
> https://www.eastvalleytribune.com/news/food-truck-permits-business-licenses-loom/article_c857e888-ac3e-11eb-9758-837a47c820dc.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


it's great that the food trucks have gotten more upscale and gourmet but the prices are as much as going into a nice sit down restaurant with wait service.personally i dont eat from em.i tried one at a brewery once and almost fell over when he told me how much the sandwich i got cost,and it wasn't anything to write home about.


----------



## 987Ron

Closest I ever came to a food truck was the ice cream wagon with the music playing going around the neighborhood. As I remember fair price and decent treats. Kids could hear them a long way off. 
Bet there wasn't a $100 license either.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron fees on just about everything… also, add the various taxes…


----------



## 987Ron

Ever wonder where the fees and justification for some of the taxes came from? When did it start for Example":

The car replaced the horse drawn wagon, did the old wagons have license tags, taxes, fuel tax for the horses. Horses required more cleanup than the cars.

The phone and internet replaced the telegraph, taxes and fees for sending a telegraph, don't know but there sure are a lot of taxes, fees, etc. for the phone.

farm animals, herds of cattle, no license per cow, but sure do for every dog. No license for the canary.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Ron, I need a pick up from work to get home. Bring the boat with a cabin and some raincoats.


----------



## 987Ron

Do not have a boat anymore, can borrow the neighbors canoe, no cabin, no top, does have a place for some cold drinks. Will that do? We'd have to paddle, no motor either. Might see if one of the Bubba's would let us use his bass boat. Big outboard.


----------



## 987Ron

Bass boat available will cost us a case of Bud. Can Bud only as he is into recycling AL. Bubba said have it back by Thursday as he has a bass tournament to go to down in FL


----------



## corelz125

DW some one is asking about cnc software on one thread. Thought you might know what they are talking about. Think the name is Zmk


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bass boat available will cost us a case of Bud. Can Bud only as he is into recycling AL. Bubba said have it back by Thursday as he has a bass tournament to go to down in FL
> 
> - 987Ron


It's all good Coast Guard cutter showed up.

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW some one is asking about cnc software on one thread. Thought you might know what they are talking about. Think the name is Zmk
> 
> - corelz125


I looked around and I could not find Zmk or the thread…


----------



## 987Ron

DW I think the post on CNC requesting help is *MACH3* near the bottom of the Forum listings right now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I posted this and gave us a shoutout…

"It sounds like a computer program (Mach 1) to the post processor having a NOGO. contact customer service and welcome to the world of CNC.

Let us know your outcome over at the forum Gunny's Garage"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Anybody here ever use this product?


----------



## 987Ron

Seen the ads, not the product. Never used anything like it.


----------



## DevinT

The two gentleman that brought my stove used it to get it up the stairs. As did the same men that brought my refrigerator. Both times they got the new items up and the old items down without a single scratch on any wall. I was quite impressed. I can't speak to the specific brand, but the technology is solid.

That being said, it still took coordination between them as I watched. They were also very tired afterward. So all the product was doing was increasing control, not reducing the amount of weight you have to carry. You're still carrying half a stove (if you and your buddy are of equal strength; one of you could be carrying more than the other though).


----------



## RichT

> Anybody here ever use this product?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have. It does what it says it'll do. Takes a little balance though. I think there's a version that goes over your shoulders for even heavier lifts.


----------



## DevinT

I'm fairly certain that the men that did my stove and refrigerator were using the over-the-shoulder versions.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

I have them, they're really hard to use. I kept falling over.

(You really need a second person) :>0


----------



## corelz125

> I have them, they re really hard to use. I kept falling over.
> 
> (You really need a second person) :>0
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


You been hanging around with the Duck?


----------



## corelz125

Maw is outside hangin up the laundry, when she hears Paw in the kitchen.
Maw walks in and says, "Paw, get out there and fix that there outhouse."
Paw says, "All right, Maw."
Paw walks out to the outhouse, looks at it, and says, "Maw, there ain't nothin' wrong with this here outhouse!"
Maw says, "Yes, there is. Put your head down in the hole."
Paw says "I ain't puttin my head in that there hole!"
Maw says, "Well you're gonna have to if'n you're gonna fix the problem!"
Paw puts his head down in the hole (just a little bit mind ya) and he hollers, "Maw, there ain't nothin' wrong with this here outhouse!"
Maw hollers, "Now pull your head out of the hole." Paw goes to lift up his head and he says, "Oww! OWW! Maw! MAW, my beard's stuck in the cracks in the seat!"
Maw says, "Aggravatin', ain't it?"


----------



## corelz125

Miss Beatrice, the church organist, was in her eighties and had never been married. She was admired for her sweetness and kindness to all.

One afternoon the pastor came to call on her and she showed him into her quaint sitting room. She invited him to have a seat while she prepared tea. As he sat facing her old pump organ, the young minister noticed a cut-glass bowl sitting on top of it.

The bowl was filled with water. In the water floated, of all things, a condom! When she returned with tea and scones, they began to chat. The pastor tried to stifle his curiosity about the bowl of water and its strange floater, but soon it got the better of him and he could no longer resist.

"Miss Beatrice", he said. "I wonder if you would tell me about this?" pointing to the bowl.

"Oh, yes" she replied, "isn't it wonderful? I was walking through the park a few months ago and I found this little package on the ground."

"The directions said to place it on the organ, keep it wet and that it would prevent the spread of disease. Do you know I haven't had the flu all winter?"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete back later…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> I have them, they re really hard to use. I kept falling over.
> 
> (You really need a second person) :>0
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


oh buddy you need too quite woodworking and go full time comedy, ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Anybody here ever use this product?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Seen it used, makes the pins in may arms vibrate like a tuning fork just watching…. LOL


----------



## pottz

> Maw is outside hangin up the laundry, when she hears Paw in the kitchen.
> Maw walks in and says, "Paw, get out there and fix that there outhouse."
> Paw says, "All right, Maw."
> Paw walks out to the outhouse, looks at it, and says, "Maw, there ain't nothin' wrong with this here outhouse!"
> Maw says, "Yes, there is. Put your head down in the hole."
> Paw says "I ain't puttin my head in that there hole!"
> Maw says, "Well you're gonna have to if'n you're gonna fix the problem!"
> Paw puts his head down in the hole (just a little bit mind ya) and he hollers, "Maw, there ain't nothin' wrong with this here outhouse!"
> Maw hollers, "Now pull your head out of the hole." Paw goes to lift up his head and he says, "Oww! OWW! Maw! MAW, my beard's stuck in the cracks in the seat!"
> Maw says, "Aggravatin', ain't it?"
> 
> - corelz125


ha ha, you kill me man,and probably ticked off dw ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I have them, they re really hard to use. I kept falling over.
> 
> (You really need a second person) :>0
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## pottz

> Miss Beatrice, the church organist, was in her eighties and had never been married. She was admired for her sweetness and kindness to all.
> 
> One afternoon the pastor came to call on her and she showed him into her quaint sitting room. She invited him to have a seat while she prepared tea. As he sat facing her old pump organ, the young minister noticed a cut-glass bowl sitting on top of it.
> 
> The bowl was filled with water. In the water floated, of all things, a condom! When she returned with tea and scones, they began to chat. The pastor tried to stifle his curiosity about the bowl of water and its strange floater, but soon it got the better of him and he could no longer resist.
> 
> "Miss Beatrice", he said. "I wonder if you would tell me about this?" pointing to the bowl.
> 
> "Oh, yes" she replied, "isn't it wonderful? I was walking through the park a few months ago and I found this little package on the ground."
> 
> "The directions said to place it on the organ, keep it wet and that it would prevent the spread of disease. Do you know I haven't had the flu all winter?"
> 
> - corelz125


hilarious man !


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


lurking means saying "nothing" dw ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

More heavy rain today, and this evening now with thunder and lightning. Fun stuff. Cats have gone into hiding. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> lurking means saying "nothing" dw ?
> 
> - pottz


Since you asked… what do you want me to say? I have been around saloons and I'll post later… the metric of the post I will not judge but I don't have to be part of it… just "lurk". I prefer the late evening Top Max and early morning Ron's posts… Otherwise, carry on brothers…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Check out Burly Bobs latest project

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/419739#comment-5006886


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thanks… Copy-



> Check out Burly Bobs latest project
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/419739#comment-5006886
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Ordered a wood burning beginners kit this evening. Going to play with it and see how that goes. Have had couple times where this would have been helpful.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny what type of woodburning kit? we gotta know…










This brings back memories for me as a scout… let us know and will you use it on your Dad's urn?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> "Oww! OWW! Maw! MAW, my beard's stuck in the cracks in the seat!"
> Maw says, "Aggravatin', ain't it?"
> 
> - corelz125


Sounds like Paw needs to get Maw some of these.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny what type of woodburning kit? we gotta know…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This brings back memories for me as a scout… let us know and will you use it on your Dad s urn?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KLW4CP8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> lurking means saying "nothing" dw ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Since you asked… what do you want me to say? I have been around saloons and I ll post later… the metric of the post I will not judge but I don t have to be part of it… just "lurk". I prefer the late evening Top Max and early morning Ron s posts… Otherwise, carry on brothers…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


im just asking because you proclaimed you were gonna be a lurker from now on,just wondering when that was supposed too start -lol.


----------



## pottz

> Check out Burly Bobs latest project
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/419739#comment-5006886
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thanks gunny hadn't seen it yet.


----------



## pottz

> Ordered a wood burning beginners kit this evening. Going to play with it and see how that goes. Have had couple times where this would have been helpful.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ive thought of getting one ill wait for you thoughts ?


----------



## pottz

> "Oww! OWW! Maw! MAW, my beard's stuck in the cracks in the seat!"
> Maw says, "Aggravatin', ain't it?"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Sounds like Paw needs to get Maw some of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


LMAO !!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Gunny what type of woodburning kit? we gotta know…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This brings back memories for me as a scout… let us know and will you use it on your Dad s urn?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07KLW4CP8/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


nice st at a nice price,let me know.


----------



## DevinT

> "Oww! OWW! Maw! MAW, my beard's stuck in the cracks in the seat!"
> Maw says, "Aggravatin', ain't it?"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Sounds like Paw needs to get Maw some of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Might as well break out the shears


----------



## corelz125

Haha could be yeti


----------



## BurlyBob

DW, I have that shoulder harness set. It was money well spent.

Glad you guys like my Moxon vise.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> im just asking because you proclaimed you were gonna be a lurker from now on,just wondering when that was supposed too start -lol.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz- being a lurker gives us the right to just leave a post and watch- for example you and your cowboys coming in…

I choose to go to the roost- a lurker has the right to sit a post out instead of posting to response that one feels is crass and discomforting… No (-1)'s …. just go to the "perch"


----------



## pottz

> "Oww! OWW! Maw! MAW, my beard's stuck in the cracks in the seat!"
> Maw says, "Aggravatin', ain't it?"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Sounds like Paw needs to get Maw some of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Might as well break out the shears
> 
> - DevinT


lol-devin you definitely fit in with this bunch.i just knew you could handle us !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, I have that shoulder harness set. It was money well spent.
> 
> Glad you guys like my Moxon vise.
> 
> - BurlyBob


*
Thx BBob… I am glad that we could see what you've been doing- nice project*


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> im just asking because you proclaimed you were gonna be a lurker from now on,just wondering when that was supposed too start -lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz- being a lurker gives us the right to just leave a post and watch- for example you and your cowboys coming in…
> 
> I choose to go to the roost- a lurker has the right to sit a post out instead of posting to response that one feels is crass and discomforting… No (-1) s …. just go to the "perch"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


whatever feels comfortable buddy.im pourin some glenlivit on the cali patio by the fire,feel free too join.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

dw im sorry if your feeling offended,i still luv you !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> whatever feels comfortable buddy.im pourin some glenlivit on the cali patio by the fire,feel free too join.
> 
> - pottz


*Will the Cali patio be available on May 12th for a surprise B Day party?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> dw im sorry if your feeling offended,i still luv you !
> 
> - pottz


I love you as well Beagle- I hope that you will be at the Cali patio on May 12th…


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> whatever feels comfortable buddy.im pourin some glenlivit on the cali patio by the fire,feel free too join.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Will the Cali patio be available on May 12th for a surprise B Day party?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


no we have a private party that night,one of gunny's friends i think ?


----------



## pottz

got a friend in need coming over,nite all. talk tomorrow.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> whatever feels comfortable buddy.im pourin some glenlivit on the cali patio by the fire,feel free too join.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Will the Cali patio be available on May 12th for a surprise B Day party?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> no we have a private party that night,one of gunny s friends i think ?
> 
> - pottz


Thx- I'll have it with a food truck and burn barrel…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> got a friend in need coming over,nite all. talk tomorrow.
> 
> - pottz


Us retirees stay up late and post early… check in with us


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy setting up work for tomorrow as I am off and can be in shop all day. Rain is expected all day so no outside projects can be started yet.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Might as well break out the shears
> 
> - DevinT


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Wake up for Ron…

World's Laziest Corgi Fight


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

One for the Dire wolf- double pets…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Steve, Does the engineer in you know of anyone who is able to evaluate propane code violations?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I can t think of anyone that I know personally. But I might know someone that knows someone. I ll do some asking around.
> 
> - sras


Thanks Steve.

Back to sleep. Gotta love sleepy meds ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top max sleep tight it sounds like that you won't need a tuck-in…


----------



## RichT




----------



## 987Ron

LBD just posted a *ZCI* project with a nice how he did it. I made 3 *ZCI's* for the mini table saw yesterday, LBD's method would not work on it. The mini inserts are about 4 inches long and 1 1/4 wide 1/16' thick. Took about 30 minutes once I found the stock.

Saw a news media release that stated the top 50 people in the US own more than the bottom half of the population. They thought it to much. I wonder how much the Federal, State, and Local Governments own comparted to what part of the population. Bet the Federal Gov. owns more than the bottom half by more than the top 50. There was no comment on Government's ownership.

On my 2nd cup of coffee. Wife is off to Phys. Therapy, so all is quiet. Pondering what I accomplished yesterday. 3 new inserts for the mini table saw and putting in and testing the new blade (pics later). Cute little thing. Set up connection for vacuum on the mini. Tested the blade alignment to mitre slots and fence. All good. Vertical on blade right on. No adjustments needed. Started the door for the laser enclosure. Sounds like I got a lot done, better than actual.

When I saw a certain "project" posted made me remember the food trucks, flame throwers, tanks, warships. Wonder if the "project" will get the same treatment we did. Still there this am. Enough said.

DW On lurking, I sorta do. Ignore the inane, crude, stuff. Enjoy the good humor, comradeship, and info. Good bunch of guys/gal.

New glasses to arrive today, 2 pair, one everyday and one safety. No change in prescription, frames just wore out and some stress cracks in the old lenses in a corner. New glasses, something to get use to. $$$

Later.


----------



## 987Ron

> - Rich


I think that is my Chocolate Lab. Love it.


----------



## pottz

hard waking up this morning had a good friend come over that needed too talk,her 92 yr old dad is in failing health and she's have a rough time with it.didn't get to bed until 11 up at 4,tough morning,and i dont drink coffee !


----------



## corelz125

Today will be a good day to start then Pottz.

Its been a wet week so far. Hasn't been steady but not much sun this week. At least it's not snowing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I did not realize when you checked out outlast night that it was serious… I'll keep you in my prayers for you to make it through the day at work… rest up when you get home for we are going to be celebrating Cinc de Mayo. If you are not up to opening the Cali patio then I'll bring in a food truck. Let me know.


----------



## sras

Morning all!

Topa - My best chance of finding someone will be when I share a pint this afternoon. I really don't like sleepy meds. Hang in there.

Ron - Interesting comment on fed ownership. Very interesting.

pottz - I started drinking coffee at age 51. Decaf only. Hope you get through today without issue.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Rich


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz: The best to your friend. Difficult time for anyone. Keep those eyes open friend, no accidents. Have no great ways to stay awake other than keep busy. Coffee I drink is mild to less than mild, never thought coffee helped to keep me awake other than just having something to drink, water would have worked.

Son just called and is cooking Mexican (well Tex-Mex) tonight, invited over. Tamales from Texas, rest he is making from scratch. He is a good amateur chef. 
Spent a good deal of time in Texas, particularly west Texas, the Texas slang Mexican always came out as Mescan. Went on the net to see if that term is now a no no. Seems not. Still not sure.

Off to the shop, cut some lap joints.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I am up and functional. Having 2nd cup and might get moving in next 30 minutes or so…...


----------



## bandit571

Used to be called "Texican"?

Prep work for Friday is done…had White Castle Double Cheeseburgers on the way home…..had to stop about halfway

home…..

Have a small project to keep me busy…for a while..









Since my go-to Sharpening Service guy is in the Hospital right now….I have 2 saws to sharpen…









Getting warmed up with the 5-1/2ppi Rip saw before trying the 8ppi Crosscut saw….
First full pass was done on the big guy…









Will flip around and go the other way….maybe later, today….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- +1 I enjoy your woodworking posts but now you are able to sharpen another +1

Then on to White Castles double cheeseburger what a way to start the day…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Finishing work done on a few pieces. Wife made lunch, time to eat home cooked meal.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Finishing work done on a few pieces. Wife made lunch, time to eat home cooked meal.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Enjoy but we gotta know what you are going to be served- Bandit started with a double cheese White Castle that one will be hard to beat…


----------



## corelz125

Always nice change having a good home cooked meal for lunch.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- are you able to take a power snooze out back on a lumber pile? (I say this from experience- just to get a few "winks")...

Ron- I am trying to do the same as you when it comes to "DW On lurking, I sorta do. Ignore the inane, crude, stuff. Enjoy the good humor, comradeship, and info. Good bunch of guys/gal. This is a good code as well for me, but it is tough being that I am so much like them- goal to be a better person.

The project if you are referring to the dynamite/clock project- Regardless if I like the project or not- it is foreseeable that it will probably get more negatives than positives from society given the circumstances in life right now. I see that the guys liked it.

I enjoy the strong relationship that you have with your son and family +1 Many people purchase Tomales myself included- I consider Tomales very special and various establishments make them differently. I usually mix my order 1beef and 1 sweet corn-but them by the dozen- then add my preferred salsa. I have some out for later. Many people do know that they are labor-intensive…

Missing parts are scheduled to arrive today- I'll post later.

Later I'll be up on "Lurker's perch" It is safe there when the cowboys come to town…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Finishing work done on a few pieces. Wife made lunch, time to eat home cooked meal.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Enjoy but we gotta know what you are going to be served- Bandit started with a double cheese White Castle that one will be hard to beat…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Burrito's


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Lunch has been served… Thx

From Kiev- yes they have Burritos…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz: The best to your friend. Difficult time for anyone. Keep those eyes open friend, no accidents. Have no great ways to stay awake other than keep busy. Coffee I drink is mild to less than mild, never thought coffee helped to keep me awake other than just having something to drink, water would have worked.
> 
> Son just called and is cooking Mexican (well Tex-Mex) tonight, invited over. Tamales from Texas, rest he is making from scratch. He is a good amateur chef.
> Spent a good deal of time in Texas, particularly west Texas, the Texas slang Mexican always came out as Mescan. Went on the net to see if that term is now a no no. Seems not. Still not sure.
> 
> Off to the shop, cut some lap joints.
> 
> - 987Ron


thanks guys im better now had an omelet and a mtn dew,lots of caffeine in that stuff.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- are you able to take a power snooze out back on a lumber pile? (I say this from experience- just to get a few "winks")...
> 
> Ron- I am trying to do the same as you when it comes to "DW On lurking, I sorta do. Ignore the inane, crude, stuff. Enjoy the good humor, comradeship, and info. Good bunch of guys/gal. This is a good code as well for me, but it is tough being that I am so much like them- goal to be a better person.
> 
> The project if you are referring to the dynamite/clock project- Regardless if I like the project or not- it is foreseeable that it will probably get more negatives than positives from society given the circumstances in life right now. I see that the guys liked it.
> 
> I enjoy the strong relationship that you have with your son and family +1 Many people purchase Tomales myself included- I consider Tomales very special and various establishments make them differently. I usually mix my order 1beef and 1 sweet corn-but them by the dozen- then add my preferred salsa. I have some out for later. Many people do know that they are labor-intensive…
> 
> Missing parts are scheduled to arrive today- I'll post later.
> 
> Later I'll be up on "Lurker's perch" It is safe there when the cowboys come to town…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


just remember cowboys carry guns,woudn't take much too shoot an old buzzard off a tree limb-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

Thinking of Pottz lack of sleep and Cinco De Mayo, Es hora de una siesta. Mas tarde.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Saw a news media release that stated the top 50 people in the US own more than the bottom half of the population. They thought it to much. I wonder how much the Federal, State, and Local Governments own comparted to what part of the population. Bet the Federal Gov. owns more than the bottom half by more than the top 50. There was no comment on Government s ownership.
> 
> - 987Ron


It is the same situation as the late 19th century with robber baron monopolies. 50% of the US population cannot come up with $400 and 75% cannot come up with $1000 in an emergency. Gubbermeint ownership is a negative net worth ;-( Meanwhile, in ********************tatle homeless camp is being forced to relocate due to a double shooting and a fire. The gubberner just signed a bill to increase minority ownership of pot shops; ie, spread the wealth. The bill removes criminal records that prohibit operation "legal drug" retail operations. That should open the door for the Mexican cartels to expand their horizons, eh? Meanwhile, legalizing heroin is still in limbo. The excitement on the streets should see a 25% increase this year.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all!
> 
> Topa - My best chance of finding someone will be when I share a pint this afternoon. I really don t like sleepy meds. Hang in there.
> 
> Ron - Interesting comment on fed ownership. Very interesting.
> 
> pottz - I started drinking coffee at age 51. Decaf only. Hope you get through today without issue.
> 
> - sras


I should be buying ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 G rated humor at its best…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Later I'll be up on "Lurker's perch" It is safe there when the cowboys come to town…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> just remember cowboys carry guns,woudn t take much too shoot an old buzzard off a tree limb-lol.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## corelz125

I'm sure the dire wolf and beagle would eat smoked buzzard.

Bob I expected Gunny or Ron to post that one.


----------



## pottz

> I m sure the dire wolf and beagle would eat smoked buzzard.
> 
> Bob I expected Gunny or Ron to post that one.
> 
> - corelz125


i don knowt that old buzzard being so old would probably be tough and chewy like jerky,before the smoking!!! but the beagle does like a good rawhide.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got 4 pieces of main body glued together.


----------



## pottz

hey check out (what do bisquit joiner do) this new member (little larry) made a strange comment,(they proboably do some pretty poggers stuff)

- littleLarry
anyone know what the hell he was talking about? i checked him out and after 15 days and 6 posts he already has 24 buddies ? and look at his other comment, all strange.looks like a troll just wanting too f with people?


----------



## pottz

> Got 4 pieces of main body glued together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thats lookin real swet gunny,dad would be honored.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Thanks. It's been a journey as I am sure you can relate


----------



## 987Ron

Home from the Son's, great Mescan food. No smoked buzzards. So far no need for rolaids.

Pottz Looked up poggers, never heard the term before, but I'm not hip.

Urban Dictionary: poggers
Search domain urbandictionary.comhttps://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=poggers
Poggers A slang term used to describe something cool or awesome. Commonly used among Twitch streamers, gamers, and members of Gen-Z. Variations include 'Pog' and 'PogChamp' Person 1: Wow!

Still not sure I know what it means. Not sure what Twitch streamers are either. I guess I don't care.
Read a bit then off to bed. No tuck in needed.


----------



## 987Ron

> Got 4 pieces of main body glued together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> thats lookin real swet gunny,dad would be honored.
> 
> - pottz


+1 Really is good, nice work


----------



## corelz125

Nice work Gunny I like the purple heart.


----------



## corelz125

I looked at the biscuit post when it first started haven't been back.


----------



## sras

> Morning all!
> 
> Topa - My best chance of finding someone will be when I share a pint this afternoon.
> 
> sras
> 
> I should be buying ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Well, that query didn't go anywhere. If you bought it wouldn't cost much! Single pint.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny +1 progress is looking good…

Biscuit joiner topic - 30 years ago I got into it but over time I lost interest and switched to dowels…

Back to my perch…


----------



## pottz

time to load the shotguns gunny-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny +1 progress is looking good…
> 
> Biscuit joiner topic - 30 years ago I got into it but over time I lost interest and switched to dowels…
> 
> Back to my perch…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks. As for biscuits verse pocket screws verses dominos or dowels. I am a firm believer in diversity. So I have the tools on hand to handle the task which will dictate what tool is best for the job.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nice work Gunny I like the purple heart.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## bandit571

let the dogs out the back door for their nightly potty call…..they caught a Raccoon at the back gate….Dogs 1, ******************** 0

Boss is all shook up.

Momma ******************** is DOA…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> let the dogs out the back door for their nightly potty call…..they caught a Raccoon at the back gate….Dogs 1, ******************** 0
> 
> Boss is all shook up.
> 
> Momma ******************** is DOA…..
> 
> - bandit571


Nature doing its thing….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Many know that I am animal sensitive but this was an act of the animal kingdom. My ex-wife had a Jack Russell that I inherited - as a dog bred to hunt I saw a few misfortunes over the years. Yet in the house, he was OK with the cats and ferrets. *IMO please try to understand "the Boss's" feelings during this time.*

Pottz- it wasn't easy for me to write about this… It is getting late and you were tired this AM… do you need a tuck-in?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> time to load the shotguns gunny-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Really? then how will you collect the $186 for the club fees…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Still not sure I know what it means. Not sure what Twitch streamers are either. * I guess I don t care*.
> Read a bit then off to bed. No tuck in needed.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron- you seem a little cranky tonight… a proper tuck-in maybe would have given you a better sleep. Let us know how you slept…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny +1 on the urn progress. We have followed your loss and resilience to continue life.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 1thumb

<a href="http://www.scriptgenerator.net/">


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - 1thumb


*
+1 it brought back memories of my 44 mag days…*

Pottz- will it get a Buzzard?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... I lost interest and switched to dowels…
> 
> Back to my perch…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


On round dowels?

Bugger, a quick quip (this bloody post) and I loose my spot in the reading Q… Hate trying to find where I was (too much traffic)... let alone where I am now!



> Many know that I am *animal sensitive*...
> - Desert Woodworker


And to think, I'm a *sensitive animal*... yet no one give as toss…

Back to my vino… it wasn't your good looks (*Gunny's Garage*) that removed my disguise and lost my lurker anonymity.

*DW*... if I hadn't said it before, I have said it again… get rid of that bloody *"hyphen"* out of your monika… it sends quoted replies into a frenzie… I hate reading what I tried to type all slanted… memories of sideways pictures… c'mon r'soles… a barage of sidaways…

proud vino speak!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all!
> 
> Topa - My best chance of finding someone will be when I share a pint this afternoon.
> 
> sras
> 
> I should be buying ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Well, that query didn t go anywhere. If you bought it wouldn t cost much! Single pint.
> 
> - sras


Thanks for the effort *Steve.* I expected it to be a long shot. I have contacted several forensic engineering firms. They all say it is beyond their field of expertise. Or say it is not something they will get involved in. Finding someone with fire, meteorological, geology, and structural engineering degrees will be difficult. It is sort of like the first building code consultant I contacted. She was at a total loss of what to do. Building a 6-foot concrete wall without any footing or embedded foundation and using one end for an illegal retaining wall is so obvious, there is no point in even talking to the authority having jurisdiction that is that corrupt or stupid.

The chity employee attitudes are consistent with my experience during 5 decades troubleshooting and redesigning systems when some electricians and engineers were not capable of doing it. Most appreciate the help, but identifying the problems in minutes or hours when others have spent days, weeks, or totally failing occasionally exacerbated vindictive attitudes. That is why I did not call for an evaluation of the concrete "domino" (masonry wall) they call a "fence" until after I retired. It is too easy to anomalously sabotage a small business on the internet in the digital age. The vindictive attitudes of the ignorant staff not capable of understanding structural stability are obvious. Their ad hominem attitudes exacerbated the situation accepting fire and propane violations maximizing the risks of death and destruction for the whole neighborhood.

The first time I had a job sabotaged, I was amazed anyone would be that wicked. It was a simple conveyor with a stop/start station at each end. I could not understand how something so simple would not work. I finally thought about how to make it fail when I was troubleshooting. Reverse 2 wires at the motor starter and push the opposite button when testing and troubleshooting. I thought the saboteur's hand was too low when I told him to push the buttons at the opposite end of the conveyor but he insisted he had pushed the correct one. After "designing failure," I swapped the 2 wires and it worked flawlessly without the saboteur being involved. The saboteur was the boss's right-hand man when I went to work for the company. That idiot could not put a simple service on a house without a correction notice from the inspectors.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - 1thumb


44 Mag was a pleasure compared to that ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all,

Seems like I missed a week of posts.

DW I have that strap thing. It works.

Gunny that looks cool.

1Thumb - glad you have two apposing thumbs, I was wondering.

Catching up on Dr. visits. Today eye Dr. It's been almost 3 years.

I'll be in the shop this afternoon.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Slept well and late. Tylenol kept the hip at bay.

Still a bit foggy, not fully awake, more coffee, English muffin and see what the world has to offer. Excuse the typos. To lazy to correct this am.

Some shop time later. Hopefully the New glasses that might be here Tuesday, by Wednesday at the latest, will arrive today.

Work ethic seems to be a thing of the past. Son had a crew put in a new pool liner. They had to quit early last Friday as they were getting up early Sat. to go fishing. Could not work Sat to finish. Came late Mon. 
Here in our berg almost all trade people never show up for the appointment they made, no call either. All kinds of excuses, my favorite from a friend, When called for the 3rd time the excuse was "Deer season starts next week and when I was cleaning my gun, I noticed a problem so I had to take my gun to the gunsmith in Savannah." 
Bubba world.

The local Univ. Georgia Southern, 24,000 students has a Competitive Bass Fishing Team, boats, trailers, all paid for by the Univ. Also a Cornhole tossing team, not sure how funded it is. Of course also football, soccer, basketball, track, tennis, volleyball, on and on. Intermural fields all lighted with equipment and well kept. Seems if enough students put together a "team" they can apply for funds from the Univ.

No wonder our schools are having problems of teaching career making courses.

Well more coffee, shoes on and to the shop where things are as they should be, at least in my perspective.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Back at work. 2nd cup and we are slow. As in 4 of us standing around.

Asked can I have day off? Nope.. Go figure.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Back at work. 2nd cup and we are slow. As in 4 of us standing around.
> 
> Asked can I have day off? Nope.. Go figure.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Bosses right?
I've been trying to get a day off for 2 weeks.
My boss is a dick.
.
.
.
.

(self-discipline…sucks)


----------



## RichT

> My boss is a dick.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Hey. Tony_S gave me that title and I don't appreciate anyone trying to take it from me.


----------



## corelz125

Ron I heard university bass teams have been around for a long time now.

Why can't I find a boss like that lets me take the day off to go fishing. Last year I worked 6 days a week almost all year.. Would of loved a day off just to go fishing


----------



## pottz

> - 1thumb
> 
> *
> +1 it brought back memories of my 44 mag days…*
> 
> Pottz- will it get a Buzzard?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


only one way to find out ?


----------



## pottz

> My boss is a dick.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Hey. Tony_S gave me that title and I don t appreciate anyone trying to take it from me.
> 
> - Rich


hold on you two ive had that title here for years,maybe we need to from a club ? perhaps a rating system from mild [email protected]#$ too super [email protected]#$ ?


----------



## 987Ron

Retired, what is a day off? 10am and already changed battery in car fob for daughter, paid some bills and put the mail out, fixed a reading device for the wife. Expected to go to the grocery store when I go get my glasses. Grass needs mowing. On top of that I let my coffee get cold while i sit in a chair loafing. 
No Whiners. Chores never stop or as an old bachelor once told me "Womans work is never done"


----------



## sras

Morning all,

Ron - I had way more days off when I was working. On the plus side I get to set my own hours now.

Topa - Another interesting story. I thought about checking in with someone in my public utility district, but I'm sure you've already done that.

Completing a tortilla press project today - birthday gift for my daughter-in-law. I'll post it once she receives it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My boss is a dick.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Hey. Tony_S gave me that title and I don t appreciate anyone trying to take it from me.
> 
> - Rich


ROFLMAO


----------



## corelz125

I like my coffee cold. Unless it's one of those ice cold days


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I like my coffee cold. Unless it s one of those ice cold days
> 
> - corelz125


Heathen.

LOL


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> My boss is a dick.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Hey. Tony_S gave me that title and I don t appreciate anyone trying to take it from me.
> 
> - Rich


You can't accept that title from Tony. 
He's a yardbird, not even from Canada. 
He doesn't even build stairs, he's a telephone salesman from T-Mobile….
The staircase he has pictures of…well, just pictures….LOL

Dam good DJ though.

Sitting here laughing my ass off.


----------



## bandit571

We have work to do…









D8 Rip teeth are done,,,ready to start on the D8 CrossCut..









Jointing the teeth..as a start..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My boss is a dick.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Hey. Tony_S gave me that title and I don t appreciate anyone trying to take it from me.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> You can t accept that title from Tony.
> He s a yardbird, not even from Canada.
> He doesn t even build stairs, he s a telephone salesman from T-Mobile….
> The staircase he has pictures of…well, just pictures….LOL
> 
> Dam good DJ though.
> 
> Sitting here laughing my ass off.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


ROFL


----------



## DevinT

If you'd like a good laugh at my expense


----------



## pottz

damn devin thats dedication ! for me that would be 1 minute through my resaw and 1 minute through my 15" planer,done.what was your total time spent cutting that ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> If you d like a good laugh at my expense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


Hats off to you for making a video. If I did that people would commit me to psycho ward.


----------



## pottz

> If you d like a good laugh at my expense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Hats off to you for making a video. If I did that people would commit me to psycho ward.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


funny you said that a couple a guys in white coats came by earlier wanting to know when youd be home ?


----------



## DevinT

pottz, 2 hours


----------



## pottz

> pottz, 2 hours
> 
> - DevinT


yowwww,my arms would never make it. but how long did the hand planing take to get the boards finished ?


----------



## DevinT

I haven't planed them yet. Because I know that if I plane them right now in their current state, I may not have 2 parallel sides. So I'm going to run them through my home made surfacing jig to thickness them down first.

I cut them to 7/16" and will take off 1/16" from the rough side first. This was an S4S board, so it is flat on one side at least. After it comes out of the jig, it will have two parallel faces.

Then, I will use the jointer/smoother hand planes to remove any tracks left by the router in the jig.


----------



## pottz

> I haven t planed them yet. Because I know that if I plane them right now in their current state, I may not have 2 parallel sides. So I m going to run them through my home made surfacing jig to thickness them down first.
> 
> I cut them to 7/16" and will take off 1/16" from the rough side first. This was an S4S board, so it is flat on one side at least. After it comes out of the jig, it will have two parallel faces.
> 
> Then, I will use the jointer/smoother hand planes to remove any tracks left by the router in the jig.
> 
> - DevinT


maybe ill start a go fund me account,devin needs a planer ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all,
> 
> Ron - I had way more days off when I was working. On the plus side I get to set my own hours now.
> 
> Topa - Another interesting story. I thought about checking in with someone in my public utility district, but I m sure you ve already done that.
> 
> Completing a tortilla press project today - birthday gift for my daughter-in-law. I ll post it once she receives it.
> 
> - sras


The public utility will have no jurisdiction. A state senator sent a state engineer to look for a violation they could act but he can't do anything on private property. I am beginning to think they need to face the death penalty for killing people. The Wicked Witch's former employer sacrificed 346 ignoring safety. They wanted to continue, but the FAA was pressured by foreign regulators wanting to save lives. In Uganda, they practice witchcraft to enhance business. They only sacrifice 1, usually a child. If Boeing practiced witchcraft instead of ignoring safety standards, 345 lives would have been saved.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Work ethic seems to be a thing of the past. Son had a crew put in a new pool liner. They had to quit early last Friday as they were getting up early Sat. to go fishing. Could not work Sat to finish. Came late Mon.
> Here in our berg almost all trade people never show up for the appointment they made, no call either. All kinds of excuses, my favorite from a friend, When called for the 3rd time the excuse was "Deer season starts next week and when I was cleaning my gun, I noticed a problem so I had to take my gun to the gunsmith in Savannah."
> Bubba world.
> 
> - 987Ron


A few years before I retired a manager from my primary customer asked if I had noticed how the quality of work and work ethics had fallen in the last 20 years. One of the issues was lots of electrical specialty licenses. Most of the specialties pay less than half of what a journeyman is paid. Hard to attract ambitious ethical people to poverty wages ;-(

Shortly after that, they were bought out and the worldwide corporate management made it impossible for their own employees to function. One day a project manager called and asked what I had told the general contractor. I told him, just the truth. I am a subcontractor, I have no control over getting parts to the Jobsite and installing them in a timely manner, I have to wait for delivery. Most of their customers hated to see them on the job site. Once their energy management system is installed, the customer has no choice.


----------



## corelz125

I like the coffee cold Gunny that way I can drink it faster so the caffeine kicks in faster.

Pottz add a bench top band saw in that go find me page for Devin. I like the pill saws but for resawing I think you need a Diston.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Will a benchtop be big enough for that resaw? Might want to add on a little shop space for a floor model.


----------



## bandit571

Cold Coffee? It had better be "Half & Half".....1/2 coffee, and 1/2 ( at least) of Jack Daniels…..But, then again, I do not do Coffee unless it is at least "40 Proof".

can have only water to drink after midnight, tonight…..

May use a better saw, next time?









This one is done….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> If you d like a good laugh at my expense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Hats off to you for making a video. If I did that people would commit me to psycho ward.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> funny you said that a couple a guys in white coats came by earlier wanting to know when youd be home ?
> 
> - pottz


ROFLMAO


----------



## 987Ron

> If you d like a good laugh at my expense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


Perseverance, determination, ingenuity, physical exertion, and more. That is you. I applaud you for using what you have.
If it was me, without my bandsaw, planer and table saw I would simply go buy two boards of the right thickness or as close as I could get. That is me, lazy, old, bad back and hip, did I say lazy. That project would get cancelled for sure. Take me two weeks to get that done your way if at all.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## DevinT

I was inspired by this video from Matt Estlea


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I was inspired by this video from Matt Estlea
> 
> - DevinT


Nice, but like pottz, I am lazy and that looks like a metric ton of work.


----------



## pottz

> I was inspired by this video from Matt Estlea
> 
> - DevinT


it inspired me too.to go buy more power tools-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I was inspired by this video from Matt Estlea
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> it inspired me too.to go buy more power tools-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, that is why I was an electrician. Get my own power if necessary ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My dad and grandpa built a 54×56 foot Gothic style dairy barn that was 26 feet high nearly all by hand. They used an electric 3 cubic foot cement mixer. About the time they were ready to cut the long angling rip cuts for the gothic rafters, an uncle bought a table saw. They would probably still be making long angling rip cuts if he hadn't ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

It is amazing what you can see from my "dowel" perch… I watched part of the video interesting and +1 on the video quality. It is interesting for me to see both Bandit and Devin using those hand tools.

Yesterday my missing parts arrived and today- My buddy, who is the same age and I moved it from the palet to the stand and into the shop. We did it without those straps - just hand lifting- took our time and WOW it feels good to still be able to some heavy moving. But this will be my last big machine…

Tomorrow hook-up, mirror alignment, etc…


----------



## 987Ron

> It is amazing what you can see from my "dowel" perch… I watched part of the video interesting and +1 on the video quality. It is interesting for me to see both Bandit and Devin using those hand tools.
> 
> Yesterday my missing parts arrived and today- My buddy, who is the same age and I moved it from the palet to the stand and into the shop. We did it without those straps - just hand lifting- took our time and WOW it feels good to still be able to some heavy moving. But this will be my last big machine…
> 
> Tomorrow hook-up, mirror alignment, etc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Looking good DWl Now to produce something Got a first project in mind?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- every night I make a jug of fresh black coffee (french roast) 1/2 cup coffee to the 4 mark on the Mr. Coffee










In the fridge at night 38 degrees in the AM- has anyone ever wondered why I have so muck giddy-up in the morning?

Ps- this would work well for Bandits half and half but not for me- I'm a Coors light guy.


----------



## 987Ron

DW Project thought for the lasers. morning toast with a message burned in. Good Morning or something. Or maybe initials on a Steak. Sandwich with the filling etched on the top and a flower. Hot Pockets with diners name on it All kinds of ideas here. Cookies with pictures,


----------



## RichT

#5000. Ron gets the prize.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Tomorrow hook-up, mirror alignment, etc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Looking good DWl Now to produce something Got a first project in mind?
> 
> - 987Ron


Sure I want to jump in and make art, but like with the CNC and the laser, you got to know your machine.

This was a CNC font board that I made for referencing-









For the laser- a sample board with the following-

min/max power settings

speeds feed rates

and a few others that I'll do- IMO a good start are some of these…

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=lightburn++videos

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=lightburn++videos

and this guy is great

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCB3-k4fmkVqTTjAhb0Cdd_g

One of my mottos from the CNC is that what I program into the machine it will do it and the same goes for the laser.

Keep us posted on your laser as well…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Well Pottz what festivities do you have planned for Ron tonight?*

*I'll start with a great big thank you to all here- you Lumber Jocks are the best!*


----------



## 987Ron

No big festivities for me, I am just one of several. 
5000 is all of us.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It is amazing what you can see from my "dowel" perch… I watched part of the video interesting and +1 on the video quality. It is interesting for me to see both Bandit and Devin using those hand tools.
> 
> Yesterday my missing parts arrived and today- My buddy, who is the same age and I moved it from the palet to the stand and into the shop. We did it without those straps - just hand lifting- took our time and WOW it feels good to still be able to some heavy moving. But this will be my last big machine…
> 
> Tomorrow hook-up, mirror alignment, etc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Lookin good DW. Glad you are still a heavy lifter. Too bad too many fail early.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I was inspired by this video from Matt Estlea
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> it inspired me too.to go buy more power tools-lol.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> #5000. Ron gets the prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


----------



## pottz

> *Well Pottz what festivities do you have planned for Ron tonight?*
> 
> *I ll start with a great big thank you to all here- you Lumber Jocks are the best!*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no festivities dw it's no big deal anymore,when we pass corona crazy's count then we'll celebrate.we still have a ways to go too pass the show.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Congrats to Ron on the 5,000 th post, and thanks to all who contribute in this version of Pottz original *Corona Crazy* thread. See several new people and happy to have you guys. Really adding to the thread's diversity of conversation and depth of wit, wisdom and humor.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

well hopefully cc.3 is in it for the long haul,i wanna unpack but i just cant pull the trigger yet.ive got the movers on speed dial-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 this put a smile on my face-



> Congrats to Ron on the 5,000 th post, and thanks to all who contribute in this version of Pottz original *Corona Crazy* thread. See several new people and happy to have you guys. Really adding to the thread s diversity of conversation and depth of wit, wisdom and humor.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## sras

Well, I just saw a first for me on LJs. The project about a new yarn bowl made the top 3 with 1 comment, 1 favorite, and 100 views.

It's a cool idea and a good project. The low tally to make DT3 shows how little activity we have had on the projects page the last few hours.



> #5000. Ron gets the prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


So what's the record for the 3 threads?

Edit: I guess I should say the last 2 threads…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

*Corona Crazy *thread that Pottz started went about 8 months, had 58,469 views and 6,194 comments

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/308428

*Show Shall Go On* with Corlez and that went 3 months 34,699 views and 5,498 comments

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/312035

*Gunny's Garage* is at 27,814 views with 5,013 comments couple days over 2 months

Total 120,982 views and 16,705 comments


----------



## sras

Thanks Gunny!

At ~2500 comments per month I'd say this version is pretty active


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Corona Crazy *thread that Pottz started went about 8 months, had 58,469 views and 6,194 comments
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/308428
> 
> *Show Shall Go On* with Corlez and that went 3 months 34,699 views and 5,498 comments
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/312035
> 
> *Gunny s Garage* is at 27,814 views with 5,013 comments couple days over 2 months
> 
> Total 120,982 views and 16,705 comments
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Further analysis the previous 2 did not stick to community values, per Cricket; that included a few warnings. Today, the forum seems to be following "G ratings" which is fine by me, and the community standards.

Gunny do you keep track of car repair maintenance costs like you just did with this post?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny do you keep track of car repair maintenance costs like you just did with this post?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not really, I work the line, not management in any way. So I rarely hear what is quoted to customer. On occasion I hear that a particular part is rather pricey. Don't deal with many customers either. The man pays me for what I know, and know how to do, and to get it done in a timely manner. That I am good at, management stuff, meh. Somebody else's problem.

LOL


----------



## sras

Who says you can't teach old dogs!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Corona Crazy *thread that Pottz started went about 8 months, had 58,469 views and 6,194 comments
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/308428
> 
> *Show Shall Go On* with Corlez and that went 3 months 34,699 views and 5,498 comments
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/312035
> 
> *Gunny s Garage* is at 27,814 views with 5,013 comments couple days over 2 months
> 
> Total 120,982 views and 16,705 comments
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Further analysis the previous 2 did not stick to community values, per Cricket; that included a few warnings. Today, the forum seems to be following "G ratings" which is fine by me, and the community standards.
> 
> Gunny do you keep track of car repair maintenance costs like you just did with this post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Poll: How many believe Cricket trusts us now?

How many believe we are still under scrutiny?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Gotta get off that *dowel*... Ditto, bloody 85 comments to wade through, and for someone that hates to read… *sheesh*!


> ... DW I have that *strap* thing. It works…
> - Peteybadboy


Just keep the *....-on* away from me!
OK. *DW*... pushing the G boundary… but only the dirty mind would consider that -G.


> ... Asked can I have day off? Nope.. Go figure.
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Bosses right?
> I ve been trying to get a day off for 2 weeks.
> *My boss is a dick.*
> (self-discipline…sucks)
> - LeeRoyMan


Bosses are always right!. Grow one *wbbn* and become your own… *boss*!


> Why can t I find a boss like that lets me take the day off to go fishing. Last year I worked 6 days a week almost all year.. Would of loved a day off just to go fishing
> - corelz125


The fish aren't less slimier on the other side of the sea… Like *wbbn*... or get old quick and retire and change that *dick boss* into an unsympathetic *SWMBO*. *Then* you'd think you had it good before retiring.


> I like my coffee cold. Unless it s one of those ice cold days
> - corelz125
> 
> Heathen.
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Heathen*s chop heads off chooks…

*Philistines* drink their coffee *hot*...

*C125*, your *cold* is better than the *flu* (or *c19*). 


> If you d like a good laugh at my expense
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


*Soly Hhit D*(Darth),








Maybe you should trade in that video camera for one with a better *FF*... would make the task just that tad quicker.

*PS.* Your blatant display of the soles of your shoes may upset some middle Eastern viewers.

*PPS.* You've earned my admiration… I didn't realise you'd actually used that *JapSaw* (PO PC's) to cut that timber… my initial quip was a badly directed tongue-in-cheek attempt… well done bud!



> It is amazing what you can see from my "dowel" perch…
> Tomorrow hook-up, mirror alignment, etc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Off that bloody *dowel DW* and get your arse into gear.

Tomorrow may never come and I wanna see some crap produced out of that long documented laser. 
I want to see some projects rather than wade through all these comments to see what you can do… correction, laser do!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Poll: How many believe Cricket trusts us now? How many believe we are still under scrutiny?

All my girls got bounced,

so we're still under scrutiny,
or someone told on me!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Poll: How many believe Cricket trusts us now? How many believe we are still under scrutiny?
> 
> All my girls got bounced,
> 
> so we re still under scrutiny,
> or someone told on me!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


You had a harem going on there….....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck-Thx for the nudge, we'll make it work… and I'll post honestly for I don't want others to see burn marks on the cut… Go over and give Ron a nudge…

I am off the "dowel" I want Pottz to know- Yes he created stage 1 but like McDonald's after the 1 millionth burger was sold and sold there was a new leader that emerged. Today it is Gunny- your statistical skills and life skills impress me-

Pottz you will be respected…


----------



## pottz

> Well, I just saw a first for me on LJs. The project about a new yarn bowl made the top 3 with 1 comment, 1 favorite, and 100 views.
> 
> It s a cool idea and a good project. The low tally to make DT3 shows how little activity we have had on the projects page the last few hours.
> 
> #5000. Ron gets the prize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> So what s the record for the 3 threads?
> 
> Edit: I guess I should say the last 2 threads…
> 
> - sras


yeah everyone gets all excited about dt3"s,they mean nothing about the quality of the project but i thought they at least showed interest in a project,maybe not ?


----------



## pottz

> *Corona Crazy *thread that Pottz started went about 8 months, had 58,469 views and 6,194 comments
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/308428
> 
> *Show Shall Go On* with Corlez and that went 3 months 34,699 views and 5,498 comments
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/312035
> 
> *Gunny s Garage* is at 27,814 views with 5,013 comments couple days over 2 months
> 
> Total 120,982 views and 16,705 comments
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Further analysis the previous 2 did not stick to community values, per Cricket; that included a few warnings. Today, the forum seems to be following "G ratings" which is fine by me, and the community standards.
> 
> Gunny do you keep track of car repair maintenance costs like you just did with this post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Poll: How many believe Cricket trusts us now?
> 
> How many believe we are still under scrutiny?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


only a fool would trust this bunch bob.as for me im definitely on watch.probably hold the record for most warnings and still surviving-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> You had a harem going on there….....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Gunny- I still have vivid memories from Corelz's show and your service staff recommendations that you posted there…
IMO- yours were better than Leroy's for they drove some of us home… Oh the memories young warriors…

And G is for goodnight…


----------



## sras

> Well, I just saw a first for me on LJs. The project about a new yarn bowl made the top 3 with 1 comment, 1 favorite, and 100 views.
> 
> It s a cool idea and a good project. The low tally to make DT3 shows how little activity we have had on the projects page the last few hours.
> 
> sras
> 
> yeah everyone gets all excited about dt3"s,they mean nothing about the quality of the project but i thought they at least showed interest in a project,maybe not ?
> 
> - pottz


pottz - I've got a ink to the blog post where Martin set up the DT3. It is a measure of a project's popularity over a 24 hour period. Views, comments, and favorites determine the rating. In that order (favorites being the highest weighted). It has no direct relation to a project's quality and was not intended to be one. It was intended to be nothing more than a fun feature. I'll look for the blog post.


----------



## pottz

> Poll: How many believe Cricket trusts us now? How many believe we are still under scrutiny?
> 
> All my girls got bounced,
> 
> so we re still under scrutiny,
> or someone told on me!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


i offered more money so what do you think-lol. hard working girls leeroy!


----------



## sras

Here it is


----------



## pottz

> Well, I just saw a first for me on LJs. The project about a new yarn bowl made the top 3 with 1 comment, 1 favorite, and 100 views.
> 
> It s a cool idea and a good project. The low tally to make DT3 shows how little activity we have had on the projects page the last few hours.
> 
> sras
> 
> yeah everyone gets all excited about dt3"s,they mean nothing about the quality of the project but i thought they at least showed interest in a project,maybe not ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> pottz - I ve got a ink to the blog post where Martin set up the DT3. It is a measure of a project s popularity over a 24 hour period. Views, comments, and favorites determine the rating. In that order (favorites being the highest weighted). It has no direct relation to a project s quality and was not intended to be one. It was intended to be nothing more than a fun feature. I ll look for the blog post.
> 
> - sras


when i got my first one i was all excited and proud than i found out the real meaning.i could care less now.if ya want dt3's get lots of buddies-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

gunny im gonna load the shotguns we need to do some bird hunting,that old buzzard is hangin around the patio again,probably looking for a free meal !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I post my project and see what happens. In my summary I try to explain the reasoning behind the project, what pitfalls I encountered and any new tricks or tips I learned. Being a outside the box thinker these projects tend to draw attention.

Never thought of myself as popular but I do have a fair amount of buddies that keep up with projects I post.

Pottz can post and within 10 minutes it is DT3

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> gunny im gonna load the shotguns we need to do some bird hunting,that old buzzard is hangin around the patio again,probably looking for a free meal !
> 
> - pottz


nah, we have cats for that job.


----------



## pottz

> I post my project and see what happens. In my summary I try to explain the reasoning behind the project, what pitfalls I encountered and any new tricks or tips I learned. Being a outside the box thinker these projects tend to draw attention.
> 
> Never thought of myself as popular but I do have a fair amount of buddies that keep up with projects I post.
> 
> Pottz can post and within 10 minutes it is DT3
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i told ya gunny ya gotta get lots of buddies that love too talk-lol.


----------



## pottz

> gunny im gonna load the shotguns we need to do some bird hunting,that old buzzard is hangin around the patio again,probably looking for a free meal !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> nah, we have cats for that job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


not gonna work gunny this buzzard gets along with cats real well !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> gunny im gonna load the shotguns we need to do some bird hunting,that old buzzard is hangin around the patio again,probably looking for a free meal !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> nah, we have cats for that job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> not gonna work gunny this buzzard gets along with cats real well !
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, but it is the women…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Tough hoses savers!


----------



## DevinT

Derailment much?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Probably derailment mulch ;-))


----------



## corelz125

Maybe if you keep one wheel off the track at a time you won't derail. Good luck with that.
Bob I think we're still under scrutiny. Some of our warnings came from outsiders flagging us.

Devin what's with the respirator and hand sawing?


----------



## 987Ron

Up early for me. On first cup of coffee. cooler this am. High only 75 so mowing is going to happen. 
Wife to her Phys. Therapy and i will run my errands. Looking for a small vac to work with the mini table saw, maybe 2 gallon size. Outlet on saw is 1.5 od. Try to work in a bit of shop time.

Agree on DTs. Some run the total comments up by thanking each commenter individually, etc. It is nice when someone thinks something you have done is good. Individual comments are what matters not the total.

DW Thought about the laser and morning toast, maybe a thought for the day on the toast, prayer, etc. Personally I like the etching of cookies.

Had a neighbor have me put an edge on a shelf board. Wanted to pay me. I told her I only work for cookies. Next day she broght me a big batch of homemade cookies. Now that is getting top rewards for ones work. Worked a second time with another neighbor. I do like cookies, with raisins are tops.

Time for 2nd cup.


----------



## pottz

> Maybe if you keep one wheel off the track at a time you won t derail. Good luck with that.
> Bob I think we re still under scrutiny. Some of our warnings came from outsiders flagging us.
> 
> Devin what s with the respirator and hand sawing?
> 
> - corelz125


or maybe insiders ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

More friends of yours Pottz?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz tell them to stop they are running up the view count!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

U.S. News

*Portland: Heavily Armed Antifa Militants Block Streets, Attack Drivers While Pointing Guns at Them*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/portland-heavily-armed-antifa-militants-block-streets-attack-drivers-while-pointing-guns-at-them/

I guess they are still at it up there?


----------



## pottz

> More friends of yours Pottz?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no i think those are leeeroys friends.


----------



## pottz

cricket too the rescue,that was fast !


----------



## RichT

> 2024 is going to be interesting, to say the least.
> 
> - DevinT


2022 comes first. Midterms are always full of surprises.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> More friends of yours Pottz?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> no i think those are leeeroys friends.
> 
> - pottz


+1 you got a smile from me…


----------



## DevinT

Yeah, 2022 is going to be rather fun (dread filled more like it).

The balance of power could swing like a pendulum if one party or another is slacking off and not paying attention.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> More friends of yours Pottz?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> no i think those are leeeroys friends.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 you got a smile from me…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


The set up worked,
congrats!


----------



## 987Ron

I will side with a Churchill statement on many subjects: "Time is wrought with opportunities to keep your mouth shut'" But I don't often.


----------



## 1thumb

> Looking at FL and TX legislative branches, one can say "I guess they are still at it down there" referring to repugnant and hateful GOP legislation being passed to restrict voting.
> 
> - DevinT


'Repugnant and hateful' to restrict voting. Wow. Frightening. You got specific details on that?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> U.S. News
> 
> *Portland: Heavily Armed Antifa Militants Block Streets, Attack Drivers While Pointing Guns at Them*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/portland-heavily-armed-antifa-militants-block-streets-attack-drivers-while-pointing-guns-at-them/
> 
> I guess they are still at it up there?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Looks like Portland is out doing ********************tatle in the race for total chaos. The Seattle Times reports public info missing from the mayor's texts during the period when they were abandoning the East Princit and the 19-year old kid was killed in the CHOP. Seems like a replay of Watergate, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top so sad and Baltimore didn't have enough ambulances last night… I would like to see some end to the social madness… without acquiescing to their beliefs. Stay safe and also I heard that there may be a prone tank shortage coming.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Voting should be made easier, not harder.

I suggest a voting box that anybody can just write the name of their vote on a piece of paper 
and drop it into any available voting box. DW can laser the instructions on the boxes.

Cause in the next election we are going to have to provide some way for the extra 2-3 million plus people 
with no ID's or SS# to vote.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Several years ago I heard an announcement on the radio for illegal aliens to report to a specific intersection in ********************tatle to register to vote. I suppose that is because they forgot to register when they got their driver's licenses. WA has Motor Voter. When getting a driver's license they ask if you want to register. If you do, they asked if you are a citizen. Anyone can say whatever they want to, no requirement to tell the truth.

WA's driver's licenses are not a valid form of ID. They are not accepted as ID returning from Canada or boarding an airline. The Feds (Homeland Security) required WA to make all driver's licenses valid IDs. It is an enhanced version with birth certificates, passports, marriage licenses, ect required to prove you are who you say you are. Due to Covid, the deadline for all real driver's licenses in WA has been extended for a couple of years. It is easier to enter as an illegal alien than to return home crossing the border with a WA DL. The irresponsible have been gaining ground here as most crimes of necessity to support drug addiction and the right not to work, litter, and pollute the wetlands and Puget Sound destroying salmon and Orcas continue to accelerate.

States in the NE have been complaining that WA's lax law enforcement is having a negative effect on their law enforcement efforts. This will not last much longer, Tutler cycle indicates the end is near. The current narcissism crisis with mob rule was Madison's worse nightmare. This situation was predicted by de Tocqueville in the early 19th Century.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Voting should be made easier, not harder.
> 
> I suggest a voting box that anybody can just write the name of their vote on a piece of paper
> and drop it into any available voting box. DW can laser the instructions on the boxes.
> 
> Cause in the next election we are going to have to provide some way for the extra 2-3 million plus people
> with no ID s or SS# to vote.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Why not go online and allow the Chinese and Russians to vote? Save their gubbermints a lot of time and effort required under the current system.


----------



## 1thumb

> U.S. News
> 
> *Portland: Heavily Armed Antifa Militants Block Streets, Attack Drivers While Pointing Guns at Them*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/portland-heavily-armed-antifa-militants-block-streets-attack-drivers-while-pointing-guns-at-them/
> 
> I guess they are still at it up there?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Those are the white supremacists the FBI said was the greatest domestic threat? Or are they that group who the president said was just a thought, an idea?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top so sad and Baltimore didn t have enough ambulances last night… I would like to see some end to the social madness… without acquiescing to their beliefs. Stay safe and also I heard that there may be a prone tank shortage coming.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


WE have to evacuate to be in a safe zone. The Wicked Witch of the West has too many booby traps around the chity for the technically ignorant to be safe. I'm calling for her and the council to be held accountable same as the police. In Uganda, they practice witchcraft sacrificing a person, usually a child, to enhance business. We are not privileged to the rituals practiced in executive sessions, but we do have evidence of much higher levels of sacrifice. Myopic Financial Focus Policy ignoring safety standards enhances business. If the white-collar focus on greed and bonuses is not addressed, deaths and destruction will continue to increase. Boeing sacrificed 346, Pacific Gas and Electric sacrificed over 100, Kimberly Clark sacrificed over 500 with defective surgical gowns, the Seattle crane collapse sacrificed 4. All totally preventable.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> U.S. News
> 
> *Portland: Heavily Armed Antifa Militants Block Streets, Attack Drivers While Pointing Guns at Them*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/portland-heavily-armed-antifa-militants-block-streets-attack-drivers-while-pointing-guns-at-them/
> 
> I guess they are still at it up there?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Those are the white supremacists the FBI said was the greatest domestic threat? Or is it that group who the president said was just a thought, an idea?
> 
> - 1thumb


They are apparently raising 7734 for the pleasure of it. They traditionally riot and break windows in ********************tatle on May DAy. I didn't see anything in the news this year, but there may have been too many shootings, speeders doing over 100 mph in residential areas, ect taking higher reporting priority. Cutting police have dramatically benefited the violent criminal community in the last year. They can only cram so much insanity into a 1-hour newscast.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Lunch break from the laser set-up…










Papa John's 50% off coupon…


----------



## DevinT

I used to work for them. Good stuff.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Devin- for a chain pizza pretty good…


----------



## sras

> U.S. News
> 
> *Portland: Heavily Armed Antifa Militants Block Streets, Attack Drivers While Pointing Guns at Them*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/portland-heavily-armed-antifa-militants-block-streets-attack-drivers-while-pointing-guns-at-them/
> 
> I guess they are still at it up there?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Something's weird about this story. I can find no reference to it in any of the local news outlets even though the Twitter posts all show yesterday's date.


----------



## sras

Okay - I just read the police report (linked in the infowars article). It did happen, but by the time the police got there crowds had dispersed. Not sure why local news passed over this one…


----------



## 987Ron

> Lunch break from the laser set-up…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papa John s 50% off coupon…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Laser cut the pizza or use the knife?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Laser-cut not yet ready- after break hook up the co2 tube…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Something bad happened. Valve spring broke at 85mph. Let valve go through piston like a bullet.










New engine price??

Sit down 1st

$10,500


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Something bad happened. Valve spring broke at 85mph. Let valve go through piston like a bullet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New engine price??
> 
> Sit down 1st
> 
> $10,500
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


CAn't repair the piston and save a buck?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Laser-cut not yet ready- after break hook up the co2 tube…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


One of the early cutting machines at a steel plant made as many as a dozen identical parts. It followed drawings from the drafting department. When flies would land on the drawings, they were darker than the lines, the electric eye would focus on them and follow as they walked around the drawing ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Devin, no politics please.

Your video cracked me up.

Comcast email is less









than impressive. So no photo on the Gunny flag box. The box is complete, with two coats of poly on. Got the glass at ACE yesterday. Back is done, applying poly now to that.

Ron we have the same issue here with workers. I call a guy that details boats. I get "GOD bless you for the work" then he never shows. I think a lot of people down here live hand to mouth and like it that way. Restaurants can't find workers .

Wait the photo finally showed up in my email account.

Ron and Pottz you both are funny and wise.

We are about to enter Africa hot here. This is not for the weak. I spend some time with a General in the Finnish army, a full 40% of their recruits can not take the heat and humidity down here in summer. I think he said they "crap out" not sure if I remember. I think like Navy Seals "they ring the bell"?

Have a great weekend


----------



## pottz

> Something bad happened. Valve spring broke at 85mph. Let valve go through piston like a bullet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New engine price??
> 
> Sit down 1st
> 
> $10,500
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


cmon gunny 5 bucks worth of jb weld and he's on the road again.you mechanics always tryin to pad it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> cmon gunny 5 bucks worth of jb weld and he s on the road again.you mechanics always tryin to pad it.
> 
> - pottz


It's Bosses vehicle. Believe me he tried. Cylinder wall isn't cracked, it's missing a chunk out if it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

40 years ago I lost the end of a spark plug when I heard a funny noise start. The mechanic said he'd have to pull the head to get it. When I went to pick it up, no charge. He fished the end of it out ;-))


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Just pound in some new sleeves….that thing will be like brand new
Oh yeah, 
Get some new pistons 
Get some new springs, new valves and push rods,
probably going to need a new oil pump as well, gasket set
can probably regrind the crank, should just get a new cam and lifters.

So yeah, go for the new short block and call it done….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Just pound in some new sleeves….that thing will be like brand new
> Oh yeah,
> Get some new pistons
> Get some new springs, new valves and push rods,
> probably going to need a new oil pump as well, gasket set
> can probably regrind the crank, should just get a new cam.
> 
> So yeah, go for the new short block and call it done….
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Exactly. Guess next months vacation is cancelled. Good, didn't want to work extra days while he basks in the sun.

LOL


----------



## 987Ron

self delete


----------



## 987Ron

> Devin, no politics please.
> 
> Your video cracked me up.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1 on no politics please!


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> cmon gunny 5 bucks worth of jb weld and he s on the road again.you mechanics always tryin to pad it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It s Bosses vehicle. Believe me he tried. Cylinder wall isn t cracked, it s missing a chunk out if it.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


LMAO


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Lets clear the air- I posted the Antifa- Portland article- Then Devin jumped in and posted. After posting it- I realized that it might be taken the wrong or some other way. Devin is new here yet has a right to express… then it turns into a bad time. I shall do my best in the future not to post articles that are socially political in nature going to get us going and get us shut down. This site and you guys are important…

Humor need I comment any more "G" will keep us in good standing

Are we good guys?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Friday Night Pottz… we need a theme otherwise you know that we will get a food truck and Coors light…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The box is complete, with two coats of poly on. Got the glass at ACE yesterday. Back is done, applying poly now to that.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1 Great You are very inspirational and thoughtful- good job.


----------



## bandit571

Back home, now….and very sore…not sure if it is the full body shave, the Big Toe nail they bent backwards putting on them funny socks…OR, that hole in my leg 1" away from the Family Jewels holder…....Been a very LONG day….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Best to you Bandit- as for funny socks I wear my grays all the time…*










*A note to you younger woodworkers-* older woodworkers can complain but how many of you out there enjoy putting on socks?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I'll be up in the perch…*


----------



## 987Ron

Bandit The weekend is ahead time to rest. No chores and no heay lifting. Orders from all. 
You are also granted Monday off. 
Seriously take it easy, take care. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Received my woodburning kit.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Damnit, don't just sit there,

Open it up!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny you posted a "BOX" and you know the rules…*


----------



## pottz

> Lets clear the air- I posted the Antifa- Portland article- Then Devin jumped in and posted. After posting it- I realized that it might be taken the wrong or some other way. Devin is new here yet has a right to express… then it turns into a bad time. I shall do my best in the future not to post articles that are socially political in nature going to get us going and get us shut down. This site and you guys are important…
> 
> Humor need I comment any more "G" will keep us in good standing
> 
> Are we good guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ill think about it ?


----------



## pottz

> *Friday Night Pottz… we need a theme otherwise you know that we will get a food truck and Coors light…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i "hate " themes ! ive got the smoker going,shot this old buzzard thats been hangin around here for a few days,looks pretty old and tough though so maybe a food truck back up dw ?


----------



## pottz

> *Best to you Bandit- as for funny socks I wear my grays all the time…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A note to you younger woodworkers-* older woodworkers can complain but how many of you out there enjoy putting on socks?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh me me,it's the highlight of my day (stupid grin)


----------



## pottz

> Received my woodburning kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


cant wait for your review,im seriously considering one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Peteybadboy


Lookin good petey. Back to golf?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The news had a testing tailgater trying to weave through freeway traffic in NC. He tried to cut under a semitrailer but didn't quite fit ;-)) Needed a top 8 inches lower or a convertible. I thought it was probably part of the crash that had I-5 NB closed all day until they announced that behavior is national.

*Pottz* If the buzzard is too old and tough, do you want me to go duck hunting?

Edit: The I-5 2 semis crash was caused by a guy walking on the freeway. Hit by 2 cars and is a goner. Insanity is the prevalent trait of ******************** stultus ;-( Freeway was slick as ice. Spilled milk and fish.


----------



## RichT

> shot this old buzzard thats been hangin around here for a few days,looks pretty old and tough though
> 
> - pottz


Dude. I think you shot DW!!


----------



## 987Ron

This old man is a bit worn out tonight and didn't do a lot. Errands, grocery this am, a bit of shop time and then mowed the lawn. Windy day, now the allergies have the eyes a bit irritated. Hopefully some serious shop time tomorrow. 
Time to let the dog out and hit the sack. 
Behave all…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This old man is a bit worn out tonight and didn t do a lot. Errands, grocery this am, a bit of shop time and then mowed the lawn. Windy day, now the allergies have the eyes a bit irritated. Hopefully some serious shop time tomorrow.
> Time to let the dog out and hit the sack.
> Behave all…
> 
> - 987Ron


Lucky dawg ;-))

I'm looking forward to being able to get worn out again. Broken ribs still a PIA, Left arm still useless ;-((


----------



## pottz

> Received my woodburning kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


cant wait for your review,im seriously considering one.


> The news had a texting tailgater trying to weave through freeway traffic in NC. He tried to cut under a semitrailer but didn t quite fit ;-)) Needed a top 8 inches lower or a convertible. I thought it was probably part of the crash that had I-5 NB closed all day until they announced that behavior is national.
> 
> *Pottz* If the buzzard is too old and tough, do you want me to go duck hunting?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


oh hell ya bob i love smoked duck.


----------



## pottz

> shot this old buzzard thats been hangin around here for a few days,looks pretty old and tough though
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Dude. I think you shot DW!!
> 
> - Rich


WHAT, no i wouldn't do that.it did look familiar though ?


----------



## pottz

> This old man is a bit worn out tonight and didn t do a lot. Errands, grocery this am, a bit of shop time and then mowed the lawn. Windy day, now the allergies have the eyes a bit irritated. Hopefully some serious shop time tomorrow.
> Time to let the dog out and hit the sack.
> Behave all…
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Lucky dawg ;-))
> 
> I m looking forward to being able to get worn out again. Broken ribs still a PIA, Left arm still useless ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


hang tight bob the bitch is the older we get the longer the heal time.seems i get a bad bruise or cut and it takes weeks too fully heal.and i bruise easier every year as time goes by ! well ive figured it out,im not gonna get any older.why didn't i think of it sooner. ;-)


----------



## pottz

well i just checked the smoker and i cant tell if it's dw or not but ill say one thing that old bird is so tough no way were gonna eat it tonight.so dw if that wasn't you call your food truck buddies-lol.


----------



## corelz125

A team of little animals and a team of big animals decided to play football.

During the first half of the game, the big animals were winning.

But during the second half, a centipede scored so many touchdowns that the little animals won the game.

When the game was over, the chipmunk asked the centipede, "Where were you during the first half?"

He replied, "I was putting on my shoes!"


----------



## pottz

> A team of little animals and a team of big animals decided to play football.
> 
> During the first half of the game, the big animals were winning.
> 
> But during the second half, a centipede scored so many touchdowns that the little animals won the game.
> 
> When the game was over, the chipmunk asked the centipede, "Where were you during the first half?"
> 
> He replied, "I was putting on my shoes!"
> 
> - corelz125


alright i think you might have a dw approved joke for the first time ever.if he comes down off his perch maybe he'll tell us ? unless that old buzzard i shot was dw ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Peteybadboy


Looks great!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Back home, now….and very sore…not sure if it is the full body shave,
> - bandit571


I got that far and reached for the bottle….. O M G


----------



## corelz125

Nicely done Petey


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A team of little animals and a team of big animals decided to play football.
> 
> During the first half of the game, the big animals were winning.
> 
> But during the second half, a centipede scored so many touchdowns that the little animals won the game.
> 
> When the game was over, the chipmunk asked the centipede, "Where were you during the first half?"
> 
> He replied, "I was putting on my shoes!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> alright i think you might have a dw approved joke for the first time ever.if he comes down off his perch maybe he ll tell us ? unless that old buzzard i shot was dw ?
> 
> - pottz


Pottz - Corelz is the jokemeister and he knows how to post a "G" but just don't encourage him when he amps it up.

That joke was "G" for good.

Also, again I'll offer Corelz a cold coffee wake up call with Ego waffles for him and the Dire wolf… no reply…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Damnit, don t just sit there,
> 
> Open it up!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Look I was having a moment okay….....


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> well i just checked the smoker and i cant tell if it s dw or not but ill say one thing that old bird is so tough no way were gonna eat it tonight.so dw if that wasn t you call your food truck buddies-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Skip dinner lets get right to the liquid refreshment part.


----------



## pottz

> Nicely done Petey
> 
> - corelz125


+100 thats what a real friend does for a real friend petey,kudos man.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> cant wait for your review,im seriously considering one.
> 
> - pottz


The box is seriously undersized or over packed however you want to look at it. Will be making something more acceptable. Did plug it in and made sure it turned on and such. Played with the larger tip on a small piece of scrap. Had to get the yardwork done then do some work on the Urn. No more time left for today.

Rest of my package was supplies. More soldering tips and 3 more equipment switches with the large paddle for OFF. Had one burn out and used my only extra one. That got me to thinking I needed couple more in stock.


----------



## pottz

> well i just checked the smoker and i cant tell if it s dw or not but ill say one thing that old bird is so tough no way were gonna eat it tonight.so dw if that wasn t you call your food truck buddies-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Skip dinner lets get right to the liquid refreshment part.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


hell yeah im on board,it's not only friday night but the begging of a 9 day vaca for me boys so lets get the cali patio hummin.the fireplace is lit and the bar is fully stocked with everything,even dw's long necks !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- I'm at the Cali patio but Gunney still hasn't opened the box… and rules are rules… back to the perch- Thx I took a few long necks up there…*










*I took the deal 6 Coors light cold longnecks to the perch*


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Going to look for stick on backsplash tile to put up before the new stove and microwave show up Tuesday.
> Yes, stick on, I could say it s temporary but the truth is I m cheap and easy.
> (at least that s the word on the street)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> say it aint so leeroy,another idol destroyed !
> 
> - pottz


New Stove and Micro installed, plus got that *fancy "stick on" backsplash* put up. 
Not too bad, not real, but looks ok.










Next is to work on those 30 year old cabinets. 
You would think a cabinet maker would have new cabinets by now.. lol
When you're as poor as me, I am grateful just to have a house to live in.
(I guess I should have removed the pots for the picture)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LeeRoy you have me blocked, which is up to you, but I like you like a Rich clone…

I like your post, not only does it look good but brings it to mind…


----------



## pottz

> Going to look for stick on backsplash tile to put up before the new stove and microwave show up Tuesday.
> Yes, stick on, I could say it s temporary but the truth is I m cheap and easy.
> (at least that s the word on the street)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> say it aint so leeroy,another idol destroyed !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> New Stove and Micro installed, plus got that *fancy "stick on" backsplash* put up.
> Not too bad, not real, but looks ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is to work on those 30 year old cabinets.
> You would think a cabinet maker would have new cabinets by now.. lol
> When you re as poor as me, I am grateful just to have a house to live in.
> (I guess I should have removed the pots for the picture)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


hell man looks pretty good too me! but the tile counter tops wont cut it in cali babe.ive got real high dollar granite (12×12 tiles) and the wife bitches that it looks cheap.im ok we can replace it with 6k soild counter tops or we keep what we have ? no answer so far as too pay for it.since im the only one workin a paying job,not condescending just reality,i win.but im the [email protected]#k!!!!


----------



## corelz125

Figured that joke is DW approved. DW I make a pot in the beginning of the week and keep it in the refrigerator. I use flavored creamer no sugar.

Leeroy the back splash is glass tile?


----------



## pottz

> LeeRoy you have me blocked, which is up to you, but I like you like a Rich clone…
> 
> I like your post, not only does it look good but brings it to mind…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


good dw im sure he will unblock you right away ?you call him a rich clone,we all like too be called clones man ?


----------



## pottz

> Figured that joke is DW approved. DW I make a pot in the beginning of the week and keep it in the refrigerator. I use flavored creamer no sugar.
> 
> Leeroy the back splash is glass tile?
> 
> - corelz125


you guys and the cold coffee make me wanna upchuck…..........wheres my mtn dew dammit,and i mean the one whith whiskey!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> LeeRoy you have me blocked, which is up to you, but I like you like a Rich clone…
> 
> I like your post, not only does it look good but brings it to mind…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> good dw im sure he will unblock you right away ?you call him a rich clone,we all like too be called clones man ?
> 
> - pottz


Never forget Rich is one of a kind…


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> I like you, like a Rich clone…
> - Desert_Woodworker


Lol, No you really don't. but that's OK.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Leeroy the back splash is glass tile?
> 
> - corelz125


No, it's just vinyl with a gloss coating. 
The small pieces are popped out for effect. (couldn't think of the right word, maybe embossed?)
The back is like a 1/16" foam adhesive backing that sticks like contact cement. Once it touches the wall it's pretty much there.


----------



## pottz

> LeeRoy you have me blocked, which is up to you, but I like you like a Rich clone…
> 
> I like your post, not only does it look good but brings it to mind…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> good dw im sure he will unblock you right away ?you call him a rich clone,we all like too be called clones man ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Never forget Rich is one of a kind…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


well under god arn't we all ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Figured that joke is DW approved. DW I make a pot in the beginning of the week and keep it in the refrigerator. * I use flavored creamer no sugar.*
> 
> - corelz125


Brother, before I went dark pure brew I used Cremora (high fructose corn syrup) Try slowly to go true dark- like sugar it is as bad.

Maybe you will think as clearly as me… :>)

Ps to those… It is not me that labeled us "G" but as a group let's keep it "good"

Finally, If anyone feels the urge to go beyond "G", then take a time out at the perch…


----------



## pottz

> Leeroy the back splash is glass tile?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> No, it s just vinyl with a gloss coating.
> The small pieces are popped out for effect. (couldn t think of the right word, maybe embossed?)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


cmon you cheap ass,we all know you cabinet guys are killin it these days !!!!


----------



## pottz

> Figured that joke is DW approved. DW I make a pot in the beginning of the week and keep it in the refrigerator. * I use flavored creamer no sugar.*
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Brother, before I went dark pure brew I used Cremora (high fructose corn syrup) Try slowly to go true dark- like sugar it is as bad.
> 
> Maybe you will think as clearly as me… :>)
> 
> Ps to those… It is not me that labeled us "G" but as a group let s keep it "good"
> 
> Finally, If anyone feels the urge to go beyond "G", then take a time out at the perch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ha,that branch broke off a lomg time ago dw !!!


----------



## RichT

> LeeRoy you have me blocked, which is up to you, but I like you like a Rich clone…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Nah, DW. It's more like I'm a LeeRoy wannabe. He's my hero.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I like you, like a Rich clone…
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Lol, No you really don t. but that s OK.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Yes, I do! I have you unblocked and should you want me blocked so be it… so we'll just post on a forum.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> LeeRoy you have me blocked, which is up to you, but I like you like a Rich clone…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Nah, DW. It s more like I m a LeeRoy wannabe. He s my hero.
> 
> - Rich


His buddy's list is empty and I wanted to be a first…

Who will be LeeRoys first buudy?


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Nah, DW. It s more like I m a LeeRoy wannabe. He s my hero.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## pottz

> LeeRoy you have me blocked, which is up to you, but I like you like a Rich clone…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Nah, DW. It s more like I m a LeeRoy wannabe. He s my hero.
> 
> - Rich


BS they both wanna be like me-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> LeeRoy you have me blocked, which is up to you, but I like you like a Rich clone…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Nah, DW. It s more like I m a LeeRoy wannabe. He s my hero.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nah, DW. It s more like I m a LeeRoy wannabe. He s my hero.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> LeeRoy you have me blocked, which is up to you, but I like you like a Rich clone…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Nah, DW. It s more like I m a LeeRoy wannabe. He s my hero.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> His buddy s list is empty and I wanted to be a first…
> 
> Who will be LeeRoys first buudy?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


His previous buddies were like a harem…...


----------



## pottz

> LeeRoy you have me blocked, which is up to you, but I like you like a Rich clone…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Nah, DW. It s more like I m a LeeRoy wannabe. He s my hero.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> His buddy s list is empty and I wanted to be a first…
> 
> Who will be LeeRoys first buudy?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


his buddies were all prostitutes and got removed,so you wanna be his concubine?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> LeeRoy you have me blocked, which is up to you, but I like you like a Rich clone…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Nah, DW. It s more like I m a LeeRoy wannabe. He s my hero.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> His buddy s list is empty and I wanted to be a first…
> 
> Who will be LeeRoys first buudy?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> his buddies were all prostitutes and got removed,so you wanna be his concubine?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> LeeRoy you have me blocked, which is up to you, but I like you like a Rich clone…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Nah, DW. It s more like I m a LeeRoy wannabe. He s my hero.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> His buddy s list is empty and I wanted to be a first…
> 
> Who will be LeeRoys first buudy?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> his buddies were all prostitutes and got removed,so you wanna be his concubine?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


time too deadmau gunny,oh wait sorry, wrong war.i grew up with a vietnamese guy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I would be honored to be up there…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> time too deadmau gunny,oh wait sorry, wrong war.i grew up with a vietnamese guy.
> 
> - pottz


good night Pottz-are you up for a chilled coffee wake-up call?


----------



## bandit571

yall Boo-Coo-Din-Ky-dau….Chou ong…


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> time too deadmau gunny,oh wait sorry, wrong war.i grew up with a vietnamese guy.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> good night Pottz-are you up for a chilled coffee wake-up call?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no,i do not drink coffee in any form or temp period !


----------



## pottz

> yall Boo-Coo-Din-Ky-dau….Chou ong…
> 
> - bandit571


so your as crazy as kickin rooster bandit ?
so do you want me too cat dau cat ban you?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Night all, gotta work tomorrow.

None of that cold coffee for me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No coffee here either. It stunts your growth ;-(


----------



## Peteybadboy

Thanks for the complements on the flag box. Applying more finish, when that is done the glass goes in. Picked up a cool right angle Dewalt drill attachment to get into the tight space to screw in the trim that holds the glass in place.

My dad loved ice coffee. (not for me)

Ron - I think you did way more that me yesterday. At least I got into the GYM after golf.

Finished my coffee, and the dawg is by my side. Wife has some kind of stomach virus. She is resting quietly.

What happened to Moke? Is he working on the Gerstner?

PS suddenly I am obsessed with ZCI's.


----------



## 987Ron

Those that like cold coffee probably are mixed up and drink their beer warm. Backwards people. 
DW Chilled coffee in the am on waking up would probably make me throw up.

On my 2nd cup of coffee, hot, black, in a mug. No lattes, creamers, flavors, just coffee well often chicory.

Petey: When are going to do an inlay project, test on a board, waiting.

Who are the 3 other lurkers on the limb? As the game show guy says "Come on down!"

Shop time, F! Spanish Qualifying, more shop time, Wife and family may interfere with tasks as always.

Later.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron ,

No sure when I will do an inlay. When ever I start a Cellarette.

Wife says I should sweep up the shop. I said you can't keep up with it.


----------



## corelz125

Pottz I didn't drink coffee until my 30s haven't turned back since. 
I didn't even know that made a "faux" back splash. Nice word for it.

Ron beer has to be cold.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz I didn t drink coffee until my 30s haven t turned back since.
> I didn t even know that made a "faux" back splash. Nice word for it.
> 
> Ron beer has to be cold.
> 
> - corelz125


no coffee for me it would just become another bad habit,ive already got too many of those.


----------



## Peteybadboy

*************** box is assembled. Waiting for complete cure of the finish.


----------



## Peteybadboy




----------



## 1thumb

> *************** box is assembled. Waiting for complete cure of the finish.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Flag box maybe?


----------



## corelz125

Haha the typos can get you in trouble sometimes


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *************** box is assembled. Waiting for complete cure of the finish.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Beautiful


----------



## 987Ron

> *************** box is assembled. Waiting for complete cure of the finish.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Beautiful
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 Good looking, nice work, good cause


----------



## sras

Man it doesn't take long to fall 75 posts behind! A quick scan got me caught up. Liked the centipede joke. It took me 3 tries to spell centipede right 

Bad night's sleep threw me off my game yesterday. A bit better today. Gonna spend the afternoon on my bike. 2 days in a row out of the shop - not sure about tomorrow.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey +1 Looks great


----------



## BurlyBob

Pete that's a real fine looking flag case. Excellent work there.

The other day I had a project that required black hardware. I couldn't find anything at the hardware store. I was watching Burbonmoth woodworking on youtube and the guy used gun bluing to color some hardware. So I dug into my gun gear and found my stuff from 30+ years ago. Here's the results. Though you all might find this interesting and useful.


----------



## 987Ron

Very timely BB. Just finishing up a cabinet and need some black screws and a black lid support. Will give it a go.
Thanks.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Never thought of using that stuff. Great tip!!


----------



## pottz

> - Peteybadboy


beautiful petey you made something gunny will be proud to have.


----------



## pottz

> Haha the typos can get you in trouble sometimes
> 
> - corelz125


cmon guys this is sacred !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


good ones bob.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Afternoon reflections- enjoyed Ron's morning post followed by Petey's update- Great job and I enjoy knowing that it will be greatly appreciated.

Highlights of the day- Last night before posting I took a pretty good gash/cut on my forearm- Posted with courage and Coors light… This AM to urgent care for evaluation. Bad cut but I'll heal. When injured always keep it well dressed…

Gotta go Top Max is posting good stuff…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- +1*

*Birthday reminder this coming week…*

5-12 Mystery LJock…

5-13 Bandit

Unless Pottz can release some funds from the Cali patio then all we can afford is a Hot Pocket for the mystery Jock, and 2 Guinness for Bandit…

This is a nudge to start thinking about what your planning on giving.

Sorry Bandit, you will not be getting the burn barrel,










*Petey is coming up with anybody else?*

*MIA:

Moke

Brian

Devin
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pete that s a real fine looking flag case. Excellent work there.
> 
> The other day I had a project that required black hardware. I couldn t find anything at the hardware store. I was watching Burbonmoth woodworking on youtube and the guy used gun bluing to color some hardware. So I dug into my gun gear and found my stuff from 30+ years ago. Here s the results. Though you all might find this interesting and useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob


*+1* looks like I may try it…


----------



## corelz125

What are the angles on the corners Petey? The wood chuck better start to make deals with the beaver to cut out the saw mill.

Finished up building a mobile base and putting together 6" jointer I bought 2 months ago.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Progress continued forward on the Urn. Still have 2 more pieces for the top to finish making. Just glued the top together so it needs shaping and sanding then off to finish room.

Dry fit:


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> What are the angles on the corners Petey? The wood chuck better start to make deals with the beaver to cut out the saw mill.
> 
> *Finished up building a mobile base and putting together 6" jointer I bought 2 months ago. *
> 
> - corelz125


*
flag case angles-* The real trick to making a flag display case is getting the angles at each of the three corners just right. The 90° right angle at the peak of the triangle is the easiest to make, requiring just two 45° cuts on each of the two side pieces. The bottom two miters require 22.5° angle cuts in order to make a combined 45° angle. When you add all three angles together (90° + 45° + 45°) you get the full 180° isosceles triangle you're after.

Others read this and be a Petey…

https://www.infinitytools.com/blog/2018/01/24/memorial-flag-case/


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Finished up building a mobile base and putting together 6" jointer I bought 2 months ago.
> 
> - corelz125


I feel ya, I need to go get Dad's Delta Joiner and do some maintenance on it. The belt I am sure will go thump thump thump so no need to bother, just get a new belt. Pretty sure it has a mobile base.

Now where to put it?? Yeah….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Progress continued forward on the Urn. Still have 2 more pieces for the top to finish making. Just glued the top together so it needs shaping and sanding then off to finish room.
> 
> Dry fit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+ Looking Great 
*
Respectful critique-* Base; outstanding--the Middle; you got that right +1--the Top a very important finish; (-1)
IMO… the top with the other 2 segments makes or breaks the project… IMO let us know how it goes…

again no disrespts- think of it as a 3 tiered cake. Your top overpowers the base and middle…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Progress continued forward on the Urn. Still have 2 more pieces for the top to finish making. Just glued the top together so it needs shaping and sanding then off to finish room.
> 
> Dry fit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> + Looking Great
> *
> Respectful critique-* Base; outstanding--the Middle; you got that right +1--the Top a very important finish; (-1)
> IMO… the top with the other 2 segments makes or breaks the project… IMO let us know how it goes…
> 
> again no disrespts- think of it as a 3 tiered cake. Your top overpowers the base and middle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Gotcha, odd how you gave same illustration I drew out on paper.

I have a small tray to go above the circular plate. Still in glue up. This goes on top with a candle.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 5
> 
> I need to go get Dad s Delta Joiner and do some maintenance on it. The belt I am sure will go thump thump thump so no need to bother, just get a new belt. Pretty sure it has a mobile base.
> 
> Now where to put it?? Yeah….
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I just sent my jointers for consignment and they have to replace the bearings $-100…

There are times when it is time to say goodbye to something that you won't use. Circa 1980s my stepdad gave me his 1960s Craftsman table saw and I began my journey into woodworking… to this day I wish that I could see it working again… I did have to replace the arbor bearings…

Rant over back on the perch…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Progress continued forward on the Urn. Still have 2 more pieces for the top to finish making. Just glued the top together so it needs shaping and sanding then off to finish room.
> 
> Dry fit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> + Looking Great
> *
> Respectful critique-* Base; outstanding--the Middle; you got that right +1--the Top a very important finish; (-1)
> IMO… the top with the other 2 segments makes or breaks the project… IMO let us know how it goes…
> 
> again no disrespts- think of it as a 3 tiered cake. Your top overpowers the base and middle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Gotcha, odd how you gave same illustration I drew out on paper.
> 
> I have a small tray to go above the circular plate. Still in glue up. This goes on top with a candle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight












IMO you need some angles to the candle…


----------



## corelz125

Gave it a test run Gunny after it was all together and I wish I got one a lot sooner than I did. I had a 4" benchtop jointer that was only good for so much. Last few times I needed to joint I did it by hand. Gets the job done but takes too much time for me.

Whats the top made of under the round part Gunny?


----------



## corelz125

DW should of sent me the jointer I would of sent you 2 cases of coors light and a cat.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW should of sent me the jointer I would of sent you 2 cases of coors light and a cat.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 For you - I wish that I could have given it to you. Coors and a cat +1… Dire wolf Not For Sale…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Great woodworking…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> IMO you need some angles to the candle…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You are spot on, that piece isn't ready yet. Working on it, really didn't want to watch glue dry tonight. LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> What are the angles on the corners Petey? The wood chuck better start to make deals with the beaver to cut out the saw mill.
> 
> *Finished up building a mobile base and putting together 6" jointer I bought 2 months ago. *
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *
> flag case angles-* The real trick to making a flag display case is getting the angles at each of the three corners just right. The 90° right angle at the peak of the triangle is the easiest to make, requiring just two 45° cuts on each of the two side pieces. The bottom two miters require 22.5° angle cuts in order to make a combined 45° angle. When you add all three angles together (90° + 45° + 45°) you get the full 180° isosceles triangle you re after.
> 
> Others read this and be a Petey…
> 
> https://www.infinitytools.com/blog/2018/01/24/memorial-flag-case/


Good one *DW* Here's a virtual case of long necks as thanks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny--IMO - you are going traditional eastern European with an American fusion…

Looking forward to seeing more…

Ps. Please get Pottz to release more funds for the upcoming birthdays… next week 12 and 13th…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gunny--IMO - you are going traditional eastern European with an American fusion…
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more…
> 
> Ps. Please get Pottz to release more funds for the upcoming birthdays… next week 12 and 13th…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Birthday parties! ) I can't wait !


----------



## pottz

> *Top Max- +1*
> 
> *Birthday reminder this coming week…*
> 
> 5-12 Mystery LJock…
> 
> 5-13 Bandit
> 
> Unless Pottz can release some funds from the Cali patio then all we can afford is a Hot Pocket for the mystery Jock, and 2 Guinness for Bandit…
> 
> This is a nudge to start thinking about what your planning on giving.
> 
> Sorry Bandit, you will not be getting the burn barrel,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Petey is coming up with anybody else?*
> 
> *MIA:
> 
> Moke
> 
> Brian
> 
> Devin
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry dw funds are tight right now with less food truck traffic,so no money for "birthdays".


----------



## pottz

> Finished up building a mobile base and putting together 6" jointer I bought 2 months ago.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I feel ya, I need to go get Dad s Delta Joiner and do some maintenance on it. The belt I am sure will go thump thump thump so no need to bother, just get a new belt. Pretty sure it has a mobile base.
> 
> Now where to put it?? Yeah….
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i know the feeling on that gunny !


----------



## pottz

> Gunny--IMO - you are going traditional eastern European with an American fusion…
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more…
> 
> Ps. Please get Pottz to release more funds for the upcoming birthdays… next week 12 and 13th…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i might be able too swing the 13th but the 12th is out !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- thanks for you…for the Coors…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ron ,
> 
> No sure when I will do an inlay. When ever I start a Cellarette.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Will the "Cellarette" hold and chill Coors light long necks?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Sleeping… Do Not Disturb…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


you wanna join my club buddy ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> you wanna join my club buddy ?
> 
> - pottz


Free alcohol???


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


Never throw a hammer, ask questions. Use those responses to generate more specific questions. As the lying escalates, they dig their own grave ;-)) The Atty General does not have the constitutional authority to require the chity to enforce propane and fire codes or address the corruption and lies exposed. They forwarded the consumer protection complaint to the mayor to be addressed by the chity ;-)) Part of my complaint is the fire department does not have the capability to advise the chity to enforce codes and to do a valid forensic investigation if they cannot recognize the code violations exacerbated by the seismic and low wind in the area incapable of dissipating propane. That is confirmed by a letter from the chief stating propane and seismic are not in their scope of work. WA courts have ruled the chity atty continuing to lie to me about meeting then existing standards at the time of installation is a violation of her professional ethics. They do not say what the punishment is, but the info is on the State Bar Associations website advising them not to lie ;-)

The gubberner said it is not in his jurisdiction. The Atty General says the county prosecutor or gubberner can request them to investigate and prosecute. I have asked the gubberner if he supports the mayor's policies ignoring codes putting lives, safety, and a dozen homes at risk or if she should be held accountable the same as their new police policies. Her victims will be just as dead using narcissistic policies as those killed with a gun or a chokehold.

Propane characteristics from the codes, NFPA safety documents, and the University of Victoria and Department of Energy studies support my case.


----------



## robscastle

I also have some 45 years ago when I could lift anything, I think friends used to call my hydraulic.

I made mine from a leather drive belt but you could do the same with the QR from a divers lead weight belt and a length of seat belt or if you inspired to be Charles Atlas and use the webbing from a ratchet strap.

the main advantage (as far as i was concerned) was the fact the item could be balanced in the cradle and all you needed to do with your hands was to stabilise it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz.

Angles are 22 1/2 and 45. The length can throw that off by 1/2 a degree. If you look at my projects page, my first project was a spline jig with an insert for 22 1/2. (for FLAG boxes)

Sorry about the type-o

Gunny love the box.

Rob - welcome, I am not sure what your post is saying.

I hope I did not piss off Devin. (with my no politics comment)

DW the cellarette - not sure what it will hold. I'm thinking six handles of JWP and 6 vodkas.

Topa wondering if you have tried Direct ? Have you approached the homeowner in any way? Maybe they don't know about the bomb out back? Maybe offer to help them fix the issue? Make it a neighborhood project like a barn build and defuse the bomb? That would be my approach. Does not always work.

For example - my neighbor has a "volunteer" royal palm growing at the base of his home. It is now about 1/2" from the soffit. (those trees weight 1000's of pounds) a hurricane just needs to push it a few inches to open his roof (btw) next to the master bed room. I mentioned it and he paid no attention. The tree will get much larger.

Golfing today boys vs girls. This is a different set of friends, so I will see if the girls want to challenge the men. It's just for bragging rights.

Today is mothers day right? Happy mothers day.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW and Topa,

I just took a look at your flag box link. I never thought of a strap clamp for the glue up. I use blue tape. Gotta try that.

Thanks


----------



## 987Ron

Give your Mom a hug or a call if she is still with us, the rest of us will fondly remember.

The sun is up and bright, no clouds. Greeted Grandfather Sun as an old Osage who lived next to us when I was a kid did every morning. He said it was not religion, but acknowledgement of the Sun who brought all and would bring a nice day. Has stuck with me all these years. Great Grandfather son every morning if I think of it.

Sitting on the porch with my 2nd cup of coffee, and the show began. The neighbor has cats. They are let out every morning. One decided to inspect the old blue bird house in our back yard, He/she had to pass the blue jays nest in the honeysuckle, The blue jays and the blue birds united to began a mass air assault. The cat made a big blunder, on his retreat he/she fled into Mockingbird territory. The blue birds and blue jays withdrew to superior forces. Now if there is an animal that hates cats it is a Mockingbird Relentless bombardment of the poor cat began. The onslaught of the cat was intense. The cat was last seen crossing the golf course at full throttle with 4 Mockingbirds driving him along. Hope he can find his way home. Mockingbirds are great.

Morning all, nice day, only a bit of shop time today. a day to relax and enjoy.


----------



## 987Ron

The above for those of you who have never seen Osage land in NE Oklahoma, SE Kansas. The tall grass prairie. This picture is on the old Foracre Ranch, 400,000 acres plus. This shot is on 40,000 acres now owned by the Nature Conservatory. 5000 buffalo roam free with a few prairie dogs. 11 miles N of Pawhuska Ok. Pawhuska is the headquarters of the Osage. Gravel road all the way to the old ranch house. No other roads. Just west of where i grew up.

Thought some of you caught up in civilization might enjoy a legacy of the past


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Up and functional, coffee in hand. Will be going to Mothers this afternoon for lunch.


----------



## corelz125

Nice pic Ron.


----------



## pottz

> you wanna join my club buddy ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Free alcohol???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


what do you think causes the anger !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> you wanna join my club buddy ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Free alcohol???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> what do you think causes the anger !
> 
> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Back from Mother's. Had a good visit. Some things I had concerns about moving forward had been dealt with better than I had expected. Have to go back down Wednesday to cut grass and a to do list Mother has come up with. Nothing large just small things she wants done before end of decade. LOL


----------



## 987Ron

> Back from Mother s. Had a good visit. Some things I had concerns about moving forward had been dealt with better than I had expected. Have to go back down Wednesday to cut grass and a to do list Mother has come up with. Nothing large just small things she wants done before end of decade. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


its great of you to be there for your Mother. It has it rewards for all.


----------



## pottz

well i hope all you lucky jocks that still have your mothers with you made sure and gave them a special day they so much deserve.that sad day will come way too soon when you wont have that time too celebrate.very dissapointed in my son,doesn't even make a phone call.my wife gets a text message saying happy mothers day.guess we didn't raise him very well.oh he'll cal when he needs something though ! i sure miss mine,she was the best…...........


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- good job on being a good son…

I did a phone chat with my Mom… all is well.


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz: You are right on. Mom's are special in a way that Dad''s can never be. Sometimes the kids we have are a bit negligent in things like Mother's Day. However it is a joy when they grow up, manage their own life with the similar values we have. Not to mention where they might have strayed.


----------



## 987Ron

The cat returned, the Mockingbird Brigade chased him into his own garage. Warfare in my own back yard.


----------



## pottz

well an update guys my wife is on the phone with him right now,maybe we did do ok-lol. ron your right about moms, any man that wouldn't die defending his mom is no man. dads are special in another way,and mine was pretty damn special.which is the next heartbreak day too come !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The cat returned, the Mockingbird Brigade chased him into his own garage. Warfare in my own back yard.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron you know that I am a cat guy… this AM post of yours caused me to have concerns for the cat to get home… +1 on the conclusion on the cat vs birds. Again the animal kingdom.

I am also an animal lover- my favorite bird is the Blue Jay- Many years in MI watching these guys take over the bird feeder… here is a picture from one of my collections…










Today I am up in the perch…


----------



## 987Ron

I think the only damage to the cat was his ego. If a cats ego can be damaged.


----------



## pottz

> The cat returned, the Mockingbird Brigade chased him into his own garage. Warfare in my own back yard.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Ron you know that I am a cat guy… this AM post of yours caused me to have concerns for the cat to get home… +1 on the conclusion on the cat vs birds. Again the animal kingdom.
> 
> I am also an animal lover- my favorite bird is the Blue Jay- Many years in MI watching these guys take over the bird feeder… here is a picture from one of my collections…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am up in the perch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i love blue jays but we dont get them here in socal much unless you go up in the mountains.they can be mean and nasty though.


----------



## 987Ron

here in the South the Mockingbirds are more protective and aloof than the other birds. We do have a woodpecker that all the other birds scatter when he comes to the feeder. The woodpecker does nothing but show up. No aggression.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Today I am up in the perch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i love blue jays but we dont get them here in socal much unless you go up in the mountains.they can be mean and nasty though.
> 
> - pottz


Similar to *us* here at LJocks- many Blue Jay memories with you and others…

Here is some help with "G" words…

What's better than good? How about great, golden, or groundbreaking? Get your gleeful glow going with a gainful list of positive words that start with G.

https://grammar.yourdictionary.com/word-lists/positive-words-that-start-with-g.html

Pottz is there any way that I can reserve the Cali patio for the 12th?


----------



## pottz

> here in the South the Mockingbirds are more protective and aloof than the other birds. We do have a woodpecker that all the other birds scatter when he comes to the feeder. The woodpecker does nothing but show up. No aggression.
> 
> - 987Ron


oh god the mocking birds,we have those and they can be a real pita ! especially early in the morning.


----------



## pottz

> Today I am up in the perch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> i love blue jays but we dont get them here in socal much unless you go up in the mountains.they can be mean and nasty though.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Similar to *us* here at LJocks- many Blue Jay memories with you and others…
> 
> Here is some help with "G" words…
> 
> What's better than good? How about great, golden, or groundbreaking? Get your gleeful glow going with a gainful list of positive words that start with G.
> 
> https://grammar.yourdictionary.com/word-lists/positive-words-that-start-with-g.html
> 
> Pottz is there any way that I can reserve the Cali patio for the 12th?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


no dw it was booked months ago,one of gunnys old marine buddies birthday i think.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny is there any way you and your Marine buddies can share the Cali patio with "my surprise b-day guest on the 12th"...*


----------



## pottz

> *Gunny is there any way you and your Marine buddies can share the Cali patio with "my surprise b-day guest on the 12th"...*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no dw thats asking too much,i never would take precedence over someone that gave their life to our country!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Gunny is there any way you and your Marine buddies can share the Cali patio with "my surprise b-day guest on the 12th"...*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


31 May is booked, that's Memorial Day, on that day I take off work and toast to the fallen. 217 souls were in my unit long ago. 216 have been buried, I am the last of the Mohicans so to speak.

Nothing on the 12th.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I think the only damage to the cat was his ego. If a cats ego can be damaged.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> dads are special in another way,and mine was pretty damn special.which is the next heartbreak day too come !
> 
> - pottz


Yeah I am not looking forward to this 1st one without Dad.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Been doing nothing but sitting around the house…..rear end is getting sore…..may have to change my nickname to NUMB-ass…..

Video Check-up may or may not happen in the morning….1) they do not have my cell phone number, and 2) I haven't a clue as how to use that phone's camera so they can look at the leg…...yeah, and they bruised the H out of the spot…bandage tape and hair growing back…..tape is pulling. No leaks, though.

I am allowed to drive, starting tomorrow…..

BTW: I turn 68 on the 15th of this month…..Last year, I went down to Heart of Ohio Antique Center, and spent almost 3 hours walking around…..spent over $90 for a few old tools…might try again this year?


----------



## corelz125

Family spent the evening today had dinner cousins got to play together.


----------



## pottz

> Been doing nothing but sitting around the house…..rear end is getting sore…..may have to change my nickname to NUMB-ass…..
> 
> Video Check-up may or may not happen in the morning….1) they do not have my cell phone number, and 2) I haven t a clue as how to use that phone s camera so they can look at the leg…...yeah, and they bruised the H out of the spot…bandage tape and hair growing back…..tape is pulling. No leaks, though.
> 
> I am allowed to drive, starting tomorrow…..
> 
> BTW: I turn 68 on the 15th of this month…..Last year, I went down to Heart of Ohio Antique Center, and spent almost 3 hours walking around…..spent over $90 for a few old tools…might try again this year?
> 
> - bandit571


hell ill turn 60 in a couple months myself-?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Been doing nothing but sitting around the house…..rear end is getting sore…..may have to change my nickname to NUMB-ass…..
> 
> Video Check-up may or may not happen in the morning….1) they do not have my cell phone number, and 2) I haven t a clue as how to use that phone s camera so they can look at the leg…...yeah, and they bruised the H out of the spot…bandage tape and hair growing back…..tape is pulling. No leaks, though.
> 
> I am allowed to drive, starting tomorrow…..
> 
> BTW: I turn 68 on the 15th of this month…..Last year, I went down to Heart of Ohio Antique Center, and spent almost 3 hours walking around…..spent over $90 for a few old tools…might try again this year?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> hell ill turn 60 in a couple months myself-?
> 
> - pottz


How quickly a couple of months turn in a couple of days…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Family spent the evening today had dinner cousins got to play together.
> 
> - corelz125


*
any family and Dire wolf stories?*


----------



## pottz

> Been doing nothing but sitting around the house…..rear end is getting sore…..may have to change my nickname to NUMB-ass…..
> 
> Video Check-up may or may not happen in the morning….1) they do not have my cell phone number, and 2) I haven t a clue as how to use that phone s camera so they can look at the leg…...yeah, and they bruised the H out of the spot…bandage tape and hair growing back…..tape is pulling. No leaks, though.
> 
> I am allowed to drive, starting tomorrow…..
> 
> BTW: I turn 68 on the 15th of this month…..Last year, I went down to Heart of Ohio Antique Center, and spent almost 3 hours walking around…..spent over $90 for a few old tools…might try again this year?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> hell ill turn 60 in a couple months myself-?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> How quickly a couple of months turn in a couple of days…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hmmm!!!!interesting theory ? cant comprehend myself!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

99 red balloons song with lyrics- from the 1980s










*NENA | 99 Red Balloons (Official Music Video)*





2020 any COVID music from society to compare to the 1980' s?


----------



## pottz

boys im gonna say goodnight it's been a hard day for me in a couple different ways that i wont even deal with tonight.peace my friends and hang on tight too what matters !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Gunny


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## corelz125

No the dire wolf stays home. He's kind if big to bring to other houses.

Lol is that high test the kids are pumping in the car


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron,

Nice post of the start of your day. Bison vs Buffalo? I have stared a quest to rename the city in NY from Buffalo to the real name Bison. How did we get that so wrong to begin with?

Mocking birds would dive bomb me while walking my dog. They are very protective this time of year.

Eagles on the golf course are subject to relentless dive bombing from all kinds of birds.

I did call my mom in the AM all is good.

Boys beat the girls 6 & 5 a drubbing. I shot 79, boys had 6 birdies on the day.

Pottz - chin up. Hope today is better than yesterday.

Bandit whats up w your leg?

Back out golfing today. Someone has to do it, why not me? Busy day, this afternoon we are going over the plan to renovate the practice area.

Gunny I plan to get the Flag box in the mail this week.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning. Up early for me. Coffee and off to accomplish things. Have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

To install the Watchman in the heart, they go up through a vein in the groin…..so, now I am having to get that hole healed up…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ron,
> 
> Nice post of the start of your day. Bison vs Buffalo? I have stared a quest to rename the city in NY from Buffalo to the real name Bison. How did we get that so wrong to begin with?
> 
> Mocking birds would dive bomb me while walking my dog. They are very protective this time of year.
> 
> Eagles on the golf course are subject to relentless dive bombing from all kinds of birds.
> 
> I did call my mom in the AM all is good.
> 
> Boys beat the girls 6 & 5 a drubbing. I shot 79, boys had 6 birdies on the day.
> 
> Pottz - chin up. Hope today is better than yesterday.
> 
> Bandit whats up w your leg?
> 
> Back out golfing today. Someone has to do it, why not me? Busy day, this afternoon we are going over the plan to renovate the practice area.
> 
> Gunny I plan to get the Flag box in the mail this week.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Fantastic


----------



## 987Ron

Buffalo or Bison. Growing up in Oklahoma they were always Buffalo. The rancher, Cross Bells Ranch, next to my Grandfathers acreage always referred to the 50 he had as those damn Buffalo. Buffalo Bill Cody, Home on the range where the Bufffalo Roam, etc. Guess Buffalo sounded better than Bison. Buffalo or Bison, they can be onery critters.


----------



## DevinT

Can somebody explain the birthday thing to me?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Devin- I took it upon myself to mark on my calendar various upcoming b-days. For instance, we have a surprise person on the 12th, and Bandit is coming up on the 15th, and Petey on the 30th. Then as we approach I'll ask for June birthdays and so on… This IMO adds to the commodity to Gunny's Garage. Stay tuned for on the 11th I'll post the Birthday box where people can add a gift for the B-day person.










Open for all…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Music for Ron this AM…

*Traditional - Home, Home on the Range*


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


looks a job for gunny comin up-lol.


----------



## pottz

well i gotta get too work,im on vacation this week but got a bunch of stuff to do at home,repainting my patio trellis a real pita but it needs it badly.


----------



## 987Ron

Armed Forces Day, the flag is flying. A salute to you that are serving or have served. Thank you. 
And remembering those that are no longer with us.


----------



## 987Ron

> Can somebody explain the birthday thing to me?
> 
> - DevinT


Just a simple Birthday Wish and Party on their Birthday. When is yours? Month and day. Age if you wish.


----------



## 987Ron

> The other day I had a project that required black hardware. I couldn t find anything at the hardware store. I was watching Burbonmoth woodworking on youtube and the guy used gun bluing to color some hardware. So I dug into my gun gear and found my stuff from 30+ years ago. Here s the results. Though you all might find this interesting and useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob


Just used your tip for 50 #6 screws. Worked great. Thanks. Had some lid supports, bronze color, worked only if the bronze was wire brushed or sanded away.


----------



## sras

News of the day. I just won a bike!

The local radio station is giving away a bike a day all month. It will be 4 weeks before I actually get it.

Family activities and non-woodworking projects are keeping me out of the shop. Going on the 4th day.

Corvette maintenance is on the list for today.


----------



## 1thumb

> The other day I had a project that required black hardware. I couldn t find anything at the hardware store. I was watching Burbonmoth woodworking on youtube and the guy used gun bluing to color some hardware. So I dug into my gun gear and found my stuff from 30+ years ago. Here s the results. Though you all might find this interesting and useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> Just used your tip for 50 #6 screws. Worked great. Thanks. Had some lid supports, bronze color, worked only if the bronze was wire brushed or sanded away.
> 
> - 987Ron


I usually spray paint black. Am i missing something?


----------



## 987Ron

> The other day I had a project that required black hardware. I couldn t find anything at the hardware store. I was watching Burbonmoth woodworking on youtube and the guy used gun bluing to color some hardware. So I dug into my gun gear and found my stuff from 30+ years ago. Here s the results. Though you all might find this interesting and useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> Just used your tip for 50 #6 screws. Worked great. Thanks. Had some lid supports, bronze color, worked only if the bronze was wire brushed or sanded away.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I usually spray paint black. Am i missing something?
> 
> - 1thumb


found it easier, drop the screws (50 #6 in this case) in a small cup with the bluing, swish around, let sit for 30 secs. rinse, dry. All done, all parts. Just Easy at least for small screws. Even down into the screw driver slots. No caking up of the screw threads or the slots.


----------



## 1thumb

> The other day I had a project that required black hardware. I couldn t find anything at the hardware store. I was watching Burbonmoth woodworking on youtube and the guy used gun bluing to color some hardware. So I dug into my gun gear and found my stuff from 30+ years ago. Here s the results. Though you all might find this interesting and useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> Just used your tip for 50 #6 screws. Worked great. Thanks. Had some lid supports, bronze color, worked only if the bronze was wire brushed or sanded away.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I usually spray paint black. Am i missing something?
> 
> - 1thumb
> 
> found it easier, drop the screws (50 #6 in this case) in a small cup with the bluing, swish around, let sit for 30 secs. rinse, dry. All done, all parts. Just Easy at least for small screws. Even down into the screw driver slots. No caking up of the screw threads or the slots.
> 
> - 987Ron


sure enough. If i have alot of screws to paint black i'll screw them into cardboard leaving only heads exposed then spray. But I'm a slob, so keep that in mind


----------



## pottz

takin a break just finished power washing the trellis and patio,what a wet mess.next time i hire painters,or by then the thing will need complete replacing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> News of the day. *I just won a bike!*
> 
> The local radio station is giving away a bike a day all month. It will be 4 weeks before I actually get it.
> 
> - sras


Congratulations which one did you win?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> News of the day. *I just won a bike!*
> 
> The local radio station is giving away a bike a day all month. It will be 4 weeks before I actually get it.
> 
> - sras
> 
> Congratulations which one did you win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


LOL


----------



## sras

> News of the day. *I just won a bike!*
> 
> The local radio station is giving away a bike a day all month. It will be 4 weeks before I actually get it.
> 
> - sras
> 
> Congratulations which one did you win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 Good one DW!

This one










Should be fun. I've never had a mountain bike


----------



## corelz125

A traveling salesman checks into a futuristic motel.

Realizing his hair needs cutting, he calls the desk clerk to ask if there's a barber on the premises.

"I'm afraid not sir," the clerk tells him, "but there's a vending machine down the hall that should be able to help you".

Intrigued, the salesman finds the machine with the sign HAIRCUTS $10.00.

He is skeptical but puts in $10 and sticks his head in.

The machine starts to whirl and buzz.

Fifteen seconds later, he pulls out his head to reveal the best haircut of his life!

Looking around, he sees another machine with the sign MANICURES $10.00.

"Why not", he thinks and inserts his hands into the opening. Fifteen seconds later, he pulls them out to find they're perfectly manicured.

Amazed at this new technology, he reads the sign on the next machine, THIS MACHINE PROVIDES WHAT MEN NEED MOST WHEN AWAY FROM THEIR WIVES $10.00.

He looks around to check there's no one about, then puts his money into the machine, unzips his fly and eagerly sticks his willy into the machine.

The buzzing starts and the guy shrieks in agony, but he cant escape!

Fifteen seconds later, the machine shuts down and, with trembling hands he withdraws his manhood………….

now with a button neatly sewn on the end!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

OMG


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Steve- bike looks good… enjoy*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I'll be up in the perch- G is for a getaway…


----------



## sras

> *Steve- bike looks good… enjoy*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks DW - I'll give a report in about a month


----------



## pottz

> News of the day. *I just won a bike!*
> 
> The local radio station is giving away a bike a day all month. It will be 4 weeks before I actually get it.
> 
> - sras
> 
> Congratulations which one did you win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Good one DW!
> 
> This one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be fun. I ve never had a mountain bike
> 
> - sras


thats a bad ass bike steve,your gonna have fun riding that.


----------



## pottz

> OMG
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 you may have pushed this one my friend ?


----------



## pottz

well a long hard day but im on schedule with the cali patio facelift.im rarely on schedule.i usually get done half what i think i can do.maybe im starting realize whats reality as i get older ?


----------



## 987Ron

3 reasons I have slowed down and get less done, may be part of you not getting as much done as you think you would:
Body, mind and enjoyment Enjoyment, slow down and let the enjoyment last. Shop time, P-car drive, pet the dog.

Then again just a old geezer who can barely walk and the mind is forgetful. 
Why did you bring this up.
Now I am upset…just an old geezer.

Think I will have a bier and sit on the porch and forget all of this. Your fault Pottz Where did I leave the bier opener?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Steve- It is great to get something nice… I appreciate your bicycle stories… I enjoy bicyclists and respect their road rights… stay safe…


----------



## pottz

> 3 reasons I have slowed down and get less done, may be part of you not getting as much done as you think you would:
> Body, mind and enjoyment Enjoyment, slow down and let the enjoyment last. Shop time, P-car drive, pet the dog.
> 
> Then again just a old geezer who can barely walk and the mind is forgetful.
> Why did you bring this up.
> Now I am upset…just an old geezer.
> 
> Think I will have a bier and sit on the porch and forget all of this. Your fault Pottz Where did I leave the bier opener?
> 
> - 987Ron


ha ha hey man im right behind you.what i did today would have been a walk in the park 15 years ago,now its planting the park,and mowing it in one day-lol. ive gotten too the point though when i know i need too call it a day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well a long hard day but im on schedule with the cali patio facelift.im rarely on schedule.i usually get done half what i think i can do.maybe im starting realize whats reality as i get older ?
> 
> - pottz


Will the Cali patio be finished for Gunny's party on the 12th? I am thinking that there will be a lot of people will be there…

The side lot and fire barrel are available; let me know…


----------



## pottz

> Steve- It is great to get something nice… I appreciate your bicycle stories… I enjoy bicyclists and respect their road rights… stay safe…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ditto, many especially here in socal have road rage againts cyclists,the socal mentality of going faster is better.thats why id never ride a bike on the roads here,you take your life in your hands.


----------



## RichT

> Steve- It is great to get something nice… I appreciate your bicycle stories… I enjoy bicyclists and respect their road rights… stay safe…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ditto, many especially here in socal have road rage againts cyclists,the socal mentality of going faster is better.thats why id never ride a bike on the roads here,you take your life in your hands.
> 
> - pottz


Around here many of the cyclists are the ragers. Groups like to meet at Starbucks and then go on their tour along main thoroughfares taking up an entire lane-even if it's just a two-lane road.

I was behind a group of about twenty, all riding in a pack, not in a column like the AZ statute requires, and couldn't pass. Thinking they didn't know I was there, I tooted my horn so they could move over, but instead several of them started flipping me off, pounding on my car and veering into my path. I had the choice of running off onto the shoulder or running them over. We're talking upscale neighborhood too. Probably some lawyers and execs in the bunch.

They almost never stop for stop signs, they ride through red lights and generally do not obey traffic laws.

Sorry, but that behavior is not rare around here and it deserves zero respect in my opinion.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well a long hard day but im on schedule with the cali patio facelift.im rarely on schedule.i usually get done half what i think i can do.maybe im starting realize whats reality as i get older ?
> 
> - pottz


Pottz,- Young man realizes- that you are embarking on the next stage of life… listen to the elders Ron, Top Max, DW, and Bandit…

1st when taking on a vacation project drink water- take time to realize that you are going through changes and IMO we persevere or perish. The best advice to know when to call in some support.

*New topic "Best advice for an older man"*










*not a laser*










*Thx Ron…*


----------



## bigblockyeti

Rich, I'm an avid cyclist and I too can't stand those who think they're above the law. Next time with a dash cam rolling for evidence, if one were to be taken out vs. having to run off onto the shoulder, the others might remember to show a little more respect. It's got nothing to do with vengence and everything to do with physics.


----------



## pottz

> well a long hard day but im on schedule with the cali patio facelift.im rarely on schedule.i usually get done half what i think i can do.maybe im starting realize whats reality as i get older ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Will the Cali patio be finished for Gunny s party on the 12th? I am thinking that there will be a lot of people will be there…
> 
> The side lot and fire barrel are available; let me know…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no way dw im looking at friday at the earliest.


----------



## pottz

> Steve- It is great to get something nice… I appreciate your bicycle stories… I enjoy bicyclists and respect their road rights… stay safe…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ditto, many especially here in socal have road rage againts cyclists,the socal mentality of going faster is better.thats why id never ride a bike on the roads here,you take your life in your hands.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Around here many of the cyclists are the ragers. Groups like to meet at Starbucks and then go on their tour along main thoroughfares taking up an entire lane-even if it s just a two-lane road.
> 
> I was behind a group of about twenty, all riding in a pack, not in a column like the AZ statute requires, and couldn t pass. Thinking they didn t know I was there, I tooted my horn so they could move over, but instead several of them started flipping me off, pounding on my car and veering into my path. I had the choice of running off onto the shoulder or running them over. We re talking upscale neighborhood too. Probably some lawyers and execs in the bunch.
> 
> They almost never stop for stop signs, they ride through red lights and generally do not obey traffic laws.
> 
> Sorry, but that behavior is not rare around here and it deserves zero respect in my opinion.
> 
> - Rich


i totally agree if they want the respect they damn well better give it too.


----------



## pottz

> well a long hard day but im on schedule with the cali patio facelift.im rarely on schedule.i usually get done half what i think i can do.maybe im starting realize whats reality as i get older ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz,- Young man realizes- that you are embarking on the next stage of life… listen to the elders Ron, Top Max, DW, and Bandit…
> 
> 1st when taking on a vacation project drink water- take time to realize that you are going through changes and IMO we persevere or perish. The best advice to know when to call in some support.
> 
> *New topic "Best advice for an older man"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *not a laser*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thx Ron…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah i know and it sucks,the body wants too do what it thinks it can,but cant deliver-lol.


----------



## corelz125

The schedule for any project in my head always seems to be about 2 months ahead of what I actually get done. I guess my mental schedule started 6 weeks before I physically started the project. No overtime pay and no option of just get more men to do the job. It sucks starting a job and I'm already behind schedule.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Around here many of the cyclists are the ragers. Groups like to meet at Starbucks and then go on their tour along main thoroughfares taking up an entire lane-even if it s just a two-lane road.
> 
> I was behind a group of about twenty, all riding in a pack, not in a column like the AZ statute requires, and couldn t pass. Thinking they didn t know I was there, I tooted my horn so they could move over, but instead several of them started flipping me off, pounding on my car and veering into my path. I had the choice of running off onto the shoulder or running them over. We re talking upscale neighborhood too. Probably some lawyers and execs in the bunch.
> 
> They almost never stop for stop signs, they ride through red lights and generally do not obey traffic laws.
> 
> Sorry, but that behavior is not rare around here and it deserves zero respect in my opinion.
> 
> - Rich


+1 I have seen what you posted about up here. Many years ago, I learned that they have the right to the traffic lane, but do the cyclists pay the exorbitant license plate fee, that we do in AZ; to drive our vehicles for road privilege. NO.

Many people don't realize that the government rules of the road- the cyclist has road privileges… like it or not

*Steve- bike safely and I am trying to watch out for the cyclists…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The schedule for any project in my head always seems to be about 2 months ahead of what I actually get done. I guess my mental schedule started 6 weeks before I physically started the project. No overtime pay and no option of just get more men to do the job. It sucks starting a job and I m already behind schedule.
> 
> - corelz125


As an elder, I understand getting the job done… IMO I refer this to the plight of the working man… but Pharoh got the pyramids built…

Exodus 5- "That same day Pharaoh gave this order to the slave drivers and overseers in charge of the people: 7 "You are no longer to supply the people with straw for making bricks; let them go and gather their own straw. 8 But require them to make the same number of bricks as before; don't reduce the quota. They are lazy; that is why they are crying out, 'Let us go and sacrifice to our God.' 9 Make the work harder for the people so that they keep working and pay no attention to lies."

*I hope this helps…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny- are you familiar with the burial mounds in Ukraine, that they are trying to preserve?*

*Ukraine's Burial Mounds Offer Meaning in a Heap of History
The Scythians, marijuana-smoking nomadic warriors of ancient Ukraine*

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/05/09/world/europe/ukraine-burial-mounds.html


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> . but Pharoh got the pyramids built…
> 
> Exodus 5- "That same day Pharaoh gave this order to the slave drivers and overseers in charge of the people: 7 "You are no longer to supply the people with straw for making bricks; let them go and gather their own straw. 8 But require them to make the same number of bricks as before; don't reduce the quota. They are lazy; that is why they are crying out, 'Let us go and sacrifice to our God.' 9 Make the work harder for the people so that they keep working and pay no attention to lies."
> 
> *I hope this helps…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I like you brought this up. Notice the Biblical scripture describes building BRICKS out of straw and such. While the Pyramids are built out of rock, very hard rock at that. I am of the mind they were built much earlier than currently taught and not by the Egyptians themselves. Think pre flood era.

Have studied this topic for many years. Really enjoy researching the ruins and cuniform writings from days gone by.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

May this be an inspiration to Corelz on getting the sports stadium built…


----------



## corelz125

Forget the sports stadium I have to redo my kitchen first.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Forget the sports stadium I have to redo my kitchen first.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Gunny- are you familiar with the burial mounds in Ukraine, that they are trying to preserve?*
> 
> *Ukraine's Burial Mounds Offer Meaning in a Heap of History
> The Scythians, marijuana-smoking nomadic warriors of ancient Ukraine*
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/05/09/world/europe/ukraine-burial-mounds.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yes to some extent. The material I have is in Ukrainian and Russian and doesn't translate well. That's how language works sometimes.

Now a topic you can read up and might enjoy. The Ukrainian Resistance that lasted throughout WW2 and into the 70's. Fascinating how they survived and what measures they went to, and hardships they endured.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Forget the sports stadium I have to redo my kitchen first.
> 
> - corelz125


Projects/ problems; never end… just remember to drink H2O while working and enjoy your Dire wolf…

Should you want tomorrow let's talk about what needs to be done- I and others will be glad to help you.


----------



## corelz125

DW a husky video for you. No husky was hurt in the making of the video


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Gunny- are you familiar with the burial mounds in Ukraine, that they are trying to preserve?*
> 
> *Ukraine's Burial Mounds Offer Meaning in a Heap of History
> The Scythians, marijuana-smoking nomadic warriors of ancient Ukraine*
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/05/09/world/europe/ukraine-burial-mounds.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Yes to some extent. The material I have is in Ukrainian and Russian and doesn t translate well. That s how language works sometimes.
> 
> Now a topic you can read up and might enjoy. The Ukrainian Resistance that lasted throughout WW2 and into the 70 s. Fascinating how they survived and what measures they went to, and hardships they endured.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 people that I am and follow… yet brother through their hardships I live today…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW a husky video for you. No husky was hurt in the making of the video
> 
> - corelz125


Thx- this brought a smile… a fantastic animal.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max and Ron- I will need a wake-up post for Tuesday the 11th…

Night all…


----------



## pottz

> Top Max and Ron- I will need a wake-up post for Tuesday the 11th…
> 
> Night all…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


great ive got a rooster you need too meet,sunrise buddy-lol.


----------



## corelz125

DW they are clowns most of these dogs


----------



## corelz125

Congratulations on the bike Steve. It's easy to fall behind in this room you can blink and 40 posts have gone by.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Congratulations on the bike Steve. It s easy to fall behind in this room you can blink and 40 posts have gone by.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian has a project up. (working w his son) maybe give some support?

Going for some blood tests….no coffee argh!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian has a project up. (working w his son) maybe give some support?

Going for some blood tests….no coffee argh!

WildwoodbyBrianjons


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ok back from blood letting.

BTW Ft. Myers is one of the most dangerous places in the U.S. for Cyclists. I believe a couple years ago we had the most deaths in the county. Tow of my friends have been hit by cars while riding.

A bad combo of very old people driving, tourists (that don't know where they are going) and workers trying to get to work. And then there are those rushing to get to their tee time. 

Have a good day all


----------



## 987Ron

> yeah i know and it sucks,the body wants too do what it thinks it can,but cant deliver-lol.
> 
> - pottz


*No No * the* mind *wants to do what the body can't deliver. The body is just trying.


----------



## 987Ron

> Top Max and Ron- I will need a wake-up post for Tuesday the 11th…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The rooster is crowing, the sun is up, the alarm has beeped for over 5 times, stop pushing the snooze button.
Lazy old geezer. Rise and shine.

Already had breakfast, dressed ready for the day. 2nd cup of coffee, watched the humers off the porch.

You Up?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Top Max and Ron- I will need a wake-up post for Tuesday the 11th…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> The rooster is crowing, the sun is up, the alarm has beeped for over 5 times, stop pushing the snooze button.
> Lazy old geezer. Rise and shine.
> 
> Already had breakfast, dressed ready for the day. 2nd cup of coffee, watched the humers off the porch.
> 
> You Up?
> 
> - 987Ron


Yup, let the cats chase the rooster.
LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ok back from blood letting.
> 
> BTW Ft. Myers is one of the most dangerous places in the U.S. for Cyclists. I believe a couple years ago we had the most deaths in the county. Tow of my friends have been hit by cars while riding.
> 
> A bad combo of very old people driving, tourists (that don t know where they are going) and workers trying to get to work. * And then there are those rushing to get to their tee time.*
> 
> Have a good day all
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Brian has a project up. (working w his son) maybe give some support?
> 
> Going for some blood tests….no coffee argh!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Brians project…

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/419798#comment-5007537


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> yeah i know and it sucks,the body wants too do what it thinks it can,but cant deliver-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *No No * the* mind *wants to do what the body can t deliver. The body is just trying.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 I'm up…


----------



## corelz125

Thought about you this morning Ron. Parked behind a Porsche Macan turbo.


----------



## 987Ron

> Thought about you this morning Ron. Parked behind a Porsche Macan turbo.
> 
> - corelz125


Drove a Macan as a loner from the Porsche Dealer, the console had so many buttons and switches could never quite figure it all out. Nice but not for me. Could never bring myself to put into a Porsche what I put in my old Explorer.


----------



## DevinT

I had my eye on a Taycan Turbo the other day. Very nice and could fit a small family.


----------



## DevinT

Though it looks like a Toyota Sienna might be in our future. Would like another sports car, but with a little one on the way, probably more practical to get a mini-van.


----------



## sras

Well, I'm not sure the bike is going to be all that fancy. I got the release forms to sign and the claimed value of the bike is $200. I guess it's not that surprising as the station is giving away 1 every day in May. We'll see if I can justify keeping it. If not there is a local bike charity that would love to have it.

As to the frustration with those bicyclists that are rude and put others at risk the trick is to remember that not every cyclist is like that. I watch the pro/anti bike discussions on line and they almost always devolve into bikes and cars always do (insert nasty behavior here). There are bad cyclists and bad drivers everywhere. That does not mean that applies to every cyclist/driver you see.

Another difficulty seems to be that people are not aware of the rules for cyclists. Each state is different and laws change. People can see something and think behavior is illegal when it is not.

More Corvette maintenance today. Swapping the fuel sending unit. Hoping to get back in the woodshop by the end of the week.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Though it looks like a Toyota Sienna might be in our future. Would like another sports car, but with a little one on the way, probably more practical to get a mini-van.
> 
> - DevinT


Congratulations on the little one.


----------



## 987Ron

> Though it looks like a Toyota Sienna might be in our future. Would like another sports car, but with a little one on the way, probably more practical to get a mini-van.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Congratulations on the little one.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 on the addition to the family.

Many many years ago we had an Austin Healy 100-4. When my wife got pregnant all the to be Grandmothers, Aunts got on the theme it was time to sell that little car and get a real family car. The first two years or so of the son's life his little baby seat fit nicely between the seats and on the console. He loved it. 
Could not do that today with all the let us protect you and yours laws. Back then cars did not even have seat belts Not as safe but we somehow survived.


----------



## 987Ron

> As to the frustration with those bicyclists that are rude and put others at risk the trick is to remember that not every cyclist is like that. I watch the pro/anti bike discussions on line and they almost always devolve into bikes and cars always do (insert nasty behavior here). There are bad cyclists and bad drivers everywhere. That does not mean that applies to every cyclist/driver you see.
> 
> Another difficulty seems to be that people are not aware of the rules for cyclists. Each state is different and laws change. People can see something and think behavior is illegal when it is not.
> 
> - sras


We have a cyclist club here in our Univ burg. Whether it is associated with the Univ. or not I do not know. When I have seen these cyclist on the road, they are more aware of themselves and others than the good ole boys in their pickup trucks The cyclist may be side by side but as you approach they quickly form into a single column at the side of the road. They all have their rear view mirrors on their helmets or glasses. 
Years ago I rode a bike with the kids a lot. Now at 83 I would have to have training wheels to stay upright and a EMT Ambulance following me. 
Be Safe have fun. Maintenance on the Corvette is not work, it is fun too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Well, I m not sure the bike is going to be all that fancy. I got the release forms to sign and the claimed value of the bike is $200. I guess it s not that surprising as the station is giving away 1 every day in May. We ll see if I can justify keeping it. If not there is a local bike charity that would love to have it.
> 
> As to the frustration with those bicyclists that are rude and put others at risk the trick is to remember that not every cyclist is like that. I watch the pro/anti bike discussions on line and they almost always devolve into bikes and cars always do (insert nasty behavior here). There are bad cyclists and bad drivers everywhere. That does not mean that applies to every cyclist/driver you see.
> 
> Another difficulty seems to be that people are not aware of the rules for cyclists. Each state is different and laws change. People can see something and think behavior is illegal when it is not.
> 
> More Corvette maintenance today. Swapping the fuel sending unit. Hoping to get back in the woodshop by the end of the week.
> 
> - sras


+1 on the bike and driver comment. It brings back memories of the sailboat and motorboats in my life on the water days. Again there are laws and people yet somehow society lives on.

Thx for the update on the bike and Vette…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Years ago I rode a bike with the kids a lot. *Now at 83 I would have to have training wheels to stay upright and a EMT Ambulance following me. *
> Be Safe have fun. Maintenance on the Corvette is not work, it is fun too.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron we can start you out with one of these…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I need a place for the surprise b-day guy tomorrow; any ideas?

Tonight I will announce the LJock's name and we can start to bring stuff to fill the B-Day box…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Anybody from the East coast experiencing the effects of the cyber attack on the oil pipeline?


----------



## pottz

> Though it looks like a Toyota Sienna might be in our future. Would like another sports car, but with a little one on the way, probably more practical to get a mini-van.
> 
> - DevinT


yeah sports cars and kids just not practcal.a mommy soccar mobile it is-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- I need a place for the surprise b-day guy tomorrow; any ideas?
> 
> Tonight I will announce the LJock s name and we can start to bring stuff to fill the B-Day box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


nope no ideas dw,none !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> As to the frustration with those bicyclists that are rude and put others at risk the trick is to remember that not every cyclist is like that. I watch the pro/anti bike discussions on line and they almost always devolve into bikes and cars always do (insert nasty behavior here). There are bad cyclists and bad drivers everywhere. That does not mean that applies to every cyclist/driver you see.
> 
> Another difficulty seems to be that people are not aware of the rules for cyclists. Each state is different and laws change. People can see something and think behavior is illegal when it is not.
> 
> - sras


Mother's Day, then sickbay ;-( May go back to sickbay:-((

I am always afraid I will cause heat attacks on the road. Pulling in behind a semi to exit rather than cut in front and hitting the brakes to exit might do it. I occasionally see a little car do that to me and I have nearly had one the few times I have seen it. Not blasting past a biker forcing them into the bar pit will probably do it too, but I have no experience with that. too many close calls walking to risk biking ;-( A new development created safe walking space and redirected traffic. I was thinking about making a pull toy with 16 penny nails sticking up out of a 2×6 to pull about a foot out into the lane but the neighborhood got relief just in the nick of time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz- I need a place for the surprise b-day guy tomorrow; any ideas?
> 
> Tonight I will announce the LJock s name and we can start to bring stuff to fill the B-Day box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> nope no ideas dw,none !
> 
> - pottz


How about on top of the Space needle?


----------



## 987Ron

> Anybody from the East coast experiencing the effects of the cyber attack on the oil pipeline?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not yet gas prices a bit higher but that could just be normal. Filled up one car today and did not notice any frenzy at the station. Hopefully this will pass.


----------



## sras

> Though it looks like a Toyota Sienna might be in our future. Would like another sports car, but with a little one on the way, probably more practical to get a mini-van.
> 
> - DevinT


Our posts landed at the same minute so I missed this earlier. Congrats!


----------



## sras

> We have a cyclist club here in our Univ burg. Whether it is associated with the Univ. or not I do not know. When I have seen these cyclist on the road, they are more aware of themselves and others than the good ole boys in their pickup trucks The cyclist may be side by side but as you approach they quickly form into a single column at the side of the road. They all have their rear view mirrors on their helmets or glasses.
> Years ago I rode a bike with the kids a lot. Now at 83 I would have to have training wheels to stay upright and a EMT Ambulance following me.
> Be Safe have fun. Maintenance on the Corvette is not work, it is fun too.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron - a lot of us to try to be good users of the roads and yes Corvette work is fun - that is until the repairs don't work and I can't figure out why. One of the big changes from the C3s to the C4s is that the complexity went way up. The engine compartment is packed solid and the thing sits so low to the ground that I can't fit my shoe under there mush less my head!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Though it looks like a Toyota Sienna might be in our future. Would like another sports car, but with a little one on the way, probably more practical to get a mini-van.
> 
> - DevinT


Our son and DIL bought a car about like that about the time their 2nd was born. About 6-months later they traded in for a minivan.


----------



## sras

> +1 on the bike and driver comment. It brings back memories of the sailboat and motorboats in my life on the water days. Again there are laws and people yet somehow society lives on.
> 
> Thx for the update on the bike and Vette…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I can imagine similar issues with sailboats & power boats. A new twist is the need to pedal bikes and e-bikes to share nicely. So far so good on that one. Just a few that treat their e-bikes like an electric motorcycle and the bike paths as their own race track.

Hopefully I'll have a Vette update tomorrow.


----------



## sras

> I was thinking about making a pull toy with 16 penny nails sticking up out of a 2×6 to pull about a foot out into the lane but the neighborhood got relief just in the nick of time.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I know of at least 2 riders that have fastened a pool noodle to their bikes to make sure they get at least 2 ft of space!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I was thinking about making a pull toy with 16 penny nails sticking up out of a 2×6 to pull about a foot out into the lane but the neighborhood got relief just in the nick of time.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I know of at least 2 riders that have fastened a pool noodle to their bikes to make sure they get at least 2 ft of space!
> 
> - sras


How does that make space? Handlebars should be about that big.


----------



## corelz125

Here you go Ron


----------



## corelz125

Steve are they gonna make you pay tax on the bike? One excuse for them to raise the price of gas. There's gas here but I filled up last week. I use discount programs for gas.


----------



## 987Ron

> Here you go Ron
> 
> - corelz125


Might work but I think I will stick to the P-car. For around the neighborhood the Golf Cart. I'm lazy as well as being old.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Gas station across street from job is PACKED. The panic has begun.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Here you go Ron
> 
> - corelz125


Those retraining wheels look a lot heavier duty than training wheels )


----------



## 987Ron

In April I was given a Micro-Mark mini table saw. Was not sure if I would use it. Have found it quite useful and a nice addition to the shop. Upgraded to the carbide tipped blade, made a sled, some zero inserts. Cuts soft pine nicely, have cut up to 3/4" and hardwood oak and ply up to 1/2 inch Acrylic 1/8 inch. Variable speed, set up its own vac. with a 2 1/2 gallon vac. Fence and mitre gauge came with it. Have a dado wobble blade for it but not used. It also has a blade protector that will not work with the ZCI. 
Thought you might be interested.

upgrade blade








ZCI and original insert








sled runners are 1/16" x 5/16" base is 1/8" ply








mitre gauge, it does have a fence


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Steve are they gonna make you pay tax on the bike?
> 
> - corelz125


I was wondering the same thing. But if I were to guess the amount would be below the declarable limit, similar to the lottery winnings… Does anybody know?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Here you go Ron
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Might work but I think I will stick to the P-car. For around the neighborhood the Golf Cart. I m lazy as well as being old.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron tell us about the golf cart, my imagination thinks something like this…










heck Fathers day is coming…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron +1 on the saw picture review…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gas station across street from job is PACKED. The panic has begun.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I appreciate the area update. I paid $3.09 for regular… IMO it seems that America is experiencing hardships based on different regions… Today Gas, social unrest, and COVID problems. I give thanks for the area where I live compared to other areas… Stay safe LJocks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz we need a Tuesday vacation report…


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron tell us about the golf cart, my imagination thinks something like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No my golf car is just an older EZGO RXV. Did put a replica Porsche hood ornament on the front and when one of the young kids working at the club saw it I almost had him believing it had a Porsche Engine.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+ LOL Ron


----------



## pottz

> Gas station across street from job is PACKED. The panic has begun.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I appreciate the area update. I paid $3.09 for regular… IMO it seems that America is experiencing hardships based on different regions… Today Gas, social unrest, and COVID problems. I give thanks for the area where I live compared to other areas… Stay safe LJocks.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hell gas here in socal has been over 4 bucks for weeks now,of most of that is taxes,were very proud of our taxes in cali.dont really care though one of my job perks is free gas,we have a pump in our yard,havn't bought gas except when leaving town in 29 years.yeah i know.i suck-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz we need a Tuesday vacation report…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


vacation,what vacation i spent 6 hrs today overhead painting trells slats on my patio,thank god it was overcast up till about 1:30 or i would have died ! wife says you should have called the guy….i am the guy! more tomorrow.


----------



## 987Ron

Gas today her in GA was $2.69 for regular. $2.89 for lead free. No panic that I saw, just normal activity.

Finished the laser enclosure today. Did some tests and all seems to work properly. No light escape, was using an LED Bosch light to look for light escape. A touch of paint to dry over night. Tomorrow put the laser assembly in place and run a couple of test runs 
Then the fun begins. Take some pictures.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz we need a Tuesday vacation report…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> vacation,what vacation i spent 6 hrs today overhead painting trells slats on my patio,thank god it was overcast up till about 1:30 or i would have died ! wife says you should have called the guy….i am the guy!* more tomorrow.
> *
> - pottz


What is going on tomorrow?


----------



## corelz125

I hate painting but refuse to pay someone to do something that's so basic. Only time I hired painters was to do the upper part of my house. I did the lower part which is stucco and the fire escape. The part they did is wearing worse than the part I did.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz we need a Tuesday vacation report…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> vacation,what vacation i spent 6 hrs today overhead painting trells slats on my patio,thank god it was overcast up till about 1:30 or i would have died ! wife says you should have called the guy….i am the guy!* more tomorrow.
> *
> - pottz
> 
> What is going on tomorrow?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


just a regular day of vaca work.more painting!!!! i dont or very rarely just take a day and do nothing.everyday has to get something done,just the way my dad raised me.now my brother,polar opposite,he can do nothing for a day,a week or beyond.probably why his wife said adios -lol.


----------



## pottz

> I hate painting but refuse to pay someone to do something that s so basic. Only time I hired painters was to do the upper part of my house. I did the lower part which is stucco and the fire escape. The part they did is wearing worse than the part I did.
> 
> - corelz125


thats me too.i do as good or better than most painters.this patio trellis is kicken my ass though.maybe next time i call "the guy"-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I am posting this early because of the different time zones and our mystery Birthday LJock is our one and only…










I will post my card and gift later…

I just want others that do not know Pottz… He is and was the backbone of

Corona Crazy; Pottz

The Show; Corelz

Gunny's Garage; Gunny

Behind all three forums, we had/have Pottz there to "give guiding comments". On the May12th he becomes entitled to be elidigelbe for the "perch" where age and wisdom prevail…


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz, Hope tomorrow is a great day for you. Have a Happy Birthday and enjoy the comradeship of all.

Blow out all the candles.


----------



## pottz

> I am posting this early because of the different time zones and our mystery Birthday LJock is our one and only…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post my card and gift later…
> 
> I just want others that do not know Pottz… He is and was the backbone of
> 
> Corona Crazy; Pottz
> 
> The Show; Corelz
> 
> Gunny s Garage; Gunny
> 
> Behind all three forums, we had/have Pottz there to "give guiding comments". On the May12th he becomes entitled to be elidigelbe for the "perch" where age and wisdom prevail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you owe me dw !


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, Hope tomorrow is a great day for you. Have a Happy Birthday and enjoy the comradeship of all.
> 
> Blow out all the candles.
> 
> - 987Ron


hell ron ill be working on the patio all day,b day is something ive "tried" too forget,but "some" people wanna make a big deal about !


----------



## 987Ron

It's just that they care.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

You sure bet I owe you and so do others, but you don't get my gift and card until tomorrow…

Since the Cali patio is closed and you may be out with family- come to the fire barrel and share…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

B-day reminder Bandit is on Sat. the 15th…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> It s just that they care.
> 
> - 987Ron


*
+1*


----------



## pottz

> It s just that they care.
> 
> - 987Ron


yeah i know.


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all.


----------



## pottz

> You sure bet I owe you and so do others, but you don t get my gift and card until tomorrow…
> 
> Since the Cali patio is closed and you may be out with family- come to the fire barrel and share…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no im home,the wife made some killer albondigas soup,two bowls full,im filled and on the half way done patio with some good wine.


----------



## pottz

> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


are you getting a dw tuck im or story ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Enjoy and for those who don't know what it is…










IMO it would go with a good crust bread and long neck Coor

Off to the "perch", I'll send my gift on Wed…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

No tuck-ins tonight I have a special wake-up greeting on Wed. It will be "G" which G is good…


----------



## pottz

> Enjoy and for those who don t know what it is…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO it would go with a good crust bread and long neck Coor
> 
> Off to the "perch", I ll send my gift on Wed…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not sure but it looks damn good ?


----------



## pottz

> No tuck-ins tonight I have a special wake-up greeting on Wed. It will be "G" which G is good…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


damn i guess i missed that one ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy in shop doing finishing touches on pieces that had to get trimmed or in one case made differently.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Peace out and you are always welcome on the "perch" now that you are 61… Live- Learn and Love…


----------



## sras

> Steve are they gonna make you pay tax on the bike? One excuse for them to raise the price of gas. There s gas here but I filled up last week. I use discount programs for gas.
> 
> - corelz125


According to the paper work I'm good as long as the prize is less than $600


----------



## sras

> I know of at least 2 riders that have fastened a pool noodle to their bikes to make sure they get at least 2 ft of space!
> 
> - sras
> 
> How does that make space? Handlebars should be about that big.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Handle bars are about a foot on each side for his bike. Pool noodle might have been 30 inches. Most cars are going to clear the noodle by at least a foot. I'm not sure it's any better than a flashing light but it is an idea…


----------



## sras

Spent the day getting the Vette out of winter storage. In preparation for the fuel pump/sending unit swap I drained about 6 gallons of fuel from the tank.

Being a Corvette this is best done by driving the car for 2 1/2 hours. With the top down of course. Sunburned arms and a big grin!


----------



## pottz

> Spent the day getting the Vette out of winter storage. In preparation for the fuel pump/sending unit swap I drained about 6 gallons of fuel from the tank.
> 
> Being a Corvette this is best done by driving the car for 2 1/2 hours. With the top down of course. Sunburned arms and a big grin!
> 
> - sras


i knew you were a wild man top down with whatever hair is left flying in the wind.hey pick me up tomorrow about 6 and we'll make this a birthday ill never forget. and you'll wish you did-lol!!!!!


----------



## sras

> Spent the day getting the Vette out of winter storage. In preparation for the fuel pump/sending unit swap I drained about 6 gallons of fuel from the tank.
> 
> Being a Corvette this is best done by driving the car for 2 1/2 hours. With the top down of course. Sunburned arms and a big grin!
> 
> - sras
> 
> i knew you were a wild man top down with whatever hair is left flying in the wind.hey pick me up tomorrow about 6 and we ll make this a birthday ill never forget. and you ll wish you did-lol!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


If I left now I don't know if I could get there by 6 

It's cool to know we're the same age (I turn 61 in July). As to hair - I've got plenty (so far). In fact, I cut the ponytail off today!

As to the birthday plans - that sounds pretty cool - a little scary but still cool


----------



## pottz

> Spent the day getting the Vette out of winter storage. In preparation for the fuel pump/sending unit swap I drained about 6 gallons of fuel from the tank.
> 
> Being a Corvette this is best done by driving the car for 2 1/2 hours. With the top down of course. Sunburned arms and a big grin!
> 
> - sras
> 
> i knew you were a wild man top down with whatever hair is left flying in the wind.hey pick me up tomorrow about 6 and we ll make this a birthday ill never forget. and you ll wish you did-lol!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> If I left now I don t know if I could get there by 6
> 
> It s cool to know we re the same age (I turn 61 in July). As to hair - I ve got plenty (so far).
> 
> As to the birthday plans - that sounds pretty cool - a little scary but still cool
> 
> - sras


hey dont worry my idea of a wild time is long gone in the rear view mirror buddy.as a matter of fact it's getting close too 9 and after today i think im gonna call it a night as it seems most on this thread already have.


----------



## sras

Sounds like a good idea! Save it for tomorrow!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

HAPPY BIRTHDAY POTTZ


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy burpday pottz!! Guess I'll call it a day too. Just woke up from a nap in time for a lullaby and tuck-in by DW.


----------



## RichT

Hey Gunny, you got about the biggest shout out of the thread over here. A beautifully executed solution inspired by you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Congrats Gunny. Definitely an LJ driving force.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Is today Pottz's birthday? if so Happy birthday. You share the same day w my good friend Gary (auto body and fisherman no (woodworking).

Rod the golf cart is way cool.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wondering about gas. Thursday we plan to drive to TX (1300 mi or so).

I will gas up the truck today (600 mi range)


----------



## corelz125

Nobody better to get advice from on storage.

Happy birthday Pottz


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all and a very big* HAPPY BIRTHDAY POTTZ.*

Up at 6am for no good reason, well did want to get started on the Birthday Celebration. Almost 7am still early,
Got my first cup and off to sit on the porch and see if the sun can shine through the clouds, rainy day, cool.


----------



## 987Ron

Paranoid alert: Many of us like our Corvettes, Porsches, etc. Woodworkers all. Lumber prices at an all time high and gas shortage. Our two favorite pastimes and things that are fun being targeted. Yikes.

Off to the Porch and coffee, my Perch I guess. Shop time later for mental restoration.


----------



## DevinT

A very happy birthday, pottz


----------



## DevinT

So, I take it some people actually show up in-person for the birthday well-wishing?


----------



## 987Ron

I show up virtually. Long drive to CA from GA.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….remains of the day to meself…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## sras

Happy birthday pottz! Enjoy your day!


----------



## pottz

thanks everybody.just gonna be another day painting on this birthday.but first gotta take the princess beagle to the vet for her shots.she ain't gonna be happy.


----------



## pottz

> So, I take it some people actually show up in-person for the birthday well-wishing?
> 
> - DevinT


no one really close to me,ive only met one lj that was mark wilson he's about 25 mile away but moving out of state soon.there are more jocks in socal but noe i talk with.


----------



## sras

> no one really close to me
> 
> - pottz


Hey - I'm only ~1000 miles away


----------



## DevinT

I wonder if there are any LJ members near San Francisco


----------



## pottz

> I wonder if there are any LJ members near San Francisco
> 
> - DevinT


im sure there are,it would be nice if we had a directory showing where.some here post their location and some dont for privacy reasons.hey you dont want crazy psycho woodworkers stalking you.


----------



## 987Ron

Had a nice lunch, wife made Fajitas, black beans and rice. All Goya products. Up till then one of those day things, had a chair I wanted to put together for use in the shop, could not find the little screws all metric. Hardware store is just 5 miles away, Porsche battery dead. Old Explorer to the rescue, got the screws, put the chair together. 
Porsche hood releases are all electric, so if the battery is dead, so is the release. There is a way around it requiring another 12 v. source, PITA though. Old Explorer to the rescue. Hood open. Battery charger on but believe the battery is a goner. While getting the battery charger found the elusive screws for the chair that I already replaced.

Just gonna sit

Rainy. Have a bier early. Take the battery to be tested, replaced tomorrow or Fri. or whenever.

Did get the lazer into the enclosure and ready to go to work, took some pictures. Pics later.


----------



## 987Ron

Finally got the enclosure built and the laser installed and hooked up the power, computer cord, lights, air and exhaust fan. All seems to be working as it should. Basically 1/2" ply with corner supports. Flat black paint to help control reflected laser light. All lid and access panels have a double overlap, no light leak. Now to do some projects.

Gerneral view with exhaust out window. Window panel is easily removable. Interior lights on.









Lid open view of laser inside Access to put in and remove projects. Ring on front left is strap to hold computer to laser cord when not in use. 









Front access panel removed to allow full access to laser and grid boards, this board not yet engraved with grid









Control panel for lights and air, above is fan control for vent. Has DW safety logo. Thanks for the use DW









Now to make some projects.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Pottz, Are you planning a birthday or a burpday?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> no one really close to me
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hey - I m only ~1000 miles away
> 
> - sras


That puts me at 1250.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Finally got the enclosure built and the laser installed and hooked up the power, computer cord, lights,and exhaust fan. All seems to be working as it should. Basically 1/2" ply with corner supports. Flat black paint to help control reflected laser light. All lid and access panels have a double overlap, no light leak. Now to do some projects.
> 
> Gerneral view with exhaust out window. Window panel is easily removable. Interior lights on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lid open view of laser inside Access to put in and remove projects. Ring on front left is strap to hold computer to laser cord when not in use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front access panel removed to allow full access to laser and grid boards, this board not yet engraved with grid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Control panel for lights and air, above is fan control for vent. Has DW safety logo. Thanks for the use DW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now  to make some projects.
> 
> - 987Ron


How long until we see any projects? Looks good from here ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, Are you planning a birthday or a burpday?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


probably a burp day dont really celabrate b days anymore.gonna have some filets with home made onion rings.the one thing i still do is the wife makes me my moms cheese cake every year.this is the creamy kind not the more cake like new york kind.


----------



## pottz

> Finally got the enclosure built and the laser installed and hooked up the power, computer cord, lights, air and exhaust fan. All seems to be working as it should. Basically 1/2" ply with corner supports. Flat black paint to help control reflected laser light. All lid and access panels have a double overlap, no light leak. Now to do some projects.
> 
> Gerneral view with exhaust out window. Window panel is easily removable. Interior lights on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lid open view of laser inside Access to put in and remove projects. Ring on front left is strap to hold computer to laser cord when not in use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front access panel removed to allow full access to laser and grid boards, this board not yet engraved with grid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Control panel for lights and air, above is fan control for vent. Has DW safety logo. Thanks for the use DW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to make some projects.
> 
> - 987Ron


real nice setup ron cant wait too see what it can do.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz, Are you planning a birthday or a burpday?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> probably a burp day dont really celabrate b days anymore.gonna have some filets with home made onion rings.the one thing i still do is the wife makes me my moms cheese cake every year.this is the creamy kind not the more cake like new york kind.
> 
> - pottz


I had a German Chocolate birthday cake tradition but too many of them finally added up to two too many calories ;-((

I'll get the wadaka out to burpday with you ;-)


----------



## corelz125

That was a bad design. Electric hood release if you don't have any power.

Laser set up looks good Ron


----------



## Peteybadboy

Well Pottz, We are going out to dinner w our good Friend Gary for his birthday. I will toast to you.


----------



## 987Ron

> That was a bad design. Electric hood release if you don t have any power.
> 
> - corelz125


Tend to agree. If the battery is not totally dead a trickle charger through the cigarette lighter will get the battery up enough so the hood release will work. If the battery is totally shot second way The fuse panel is in the drivers footwell on the left side. Once the cover is removed (fingers) there is a plug that pulls out about an inch. From another power source the positive clips on, then touch the negative to the hinge of the door and the hood latch opens. Third option is really poor, remove the drivers side front wheel, then a panel in the wheel well and a wire can be found and pulled to release the hood, never had to do that. Porsche does a lot of odd things. 
I have read that some of the Asian cars have electronic door locks. Electrical failure results in being locked in ones own car.  People have drowned when they could not get out as the doors were locked and the water shorted out the locks. That may have been fixed due to accountability. Not sure on that.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hey Gunny, you got about the biggest shout out of the thread over here. A beautifully executed solution inspired by you.
> 
> - Rich


Wow, he has been busy. Nice work though well laid out. An honor to be mentioned as inspiration.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That was a bad design. Electric hood release if you don t have any power.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Tend to agree. If the battery is not totally dead a trickle charger through the cigarette lighter will get the battery up enough so the hood release will work. If the battery is totally shot second way The fuse panel is in the drivers footwell on the left side. Once the cover is removed (fingers) there is a plug that pulls out about an inch. From another power source the positive clips on, then touch the negative to the hinge of the door and the hood latch opens. Third option is really poor, remove the drivers side front wheel, then a panel in the wheel well and a wire can be found and pulled to release the hood, never had to do that. Porsche does a lot of odd things.
> I have read that some of the Asian cars have electronic door locks. Electrical failure results in being locked in ones own car. People have drowned when they could not get out as the doors were locked and the water shorted out the locks. That may have been fixed due to accountability. Not sure on that.
> 
> - 987Ron


I have wondered how many of the electric operating systems lock their victims in their cars? Honda claims our Crosstour will not lock us in, but if the vehicle is not turned off correctly, the doors will not open ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey Gunny, you got about the biggest shout out of the thread over here. A beautifully executed solution inspired by you.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Wow, he has been busy. Nice work though well laid out. An honor to be mentioned as inspiration.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Inspiration is your greatest opportunity for impact, eh? )


----------



## sras

It's alive! The fuel pump/sending unit replacement went well. I now know I have a third of a tank left. First time that has worked correctly in the last 10 years. It was one of those slow failures where it would read correctly less and less often over the years. Last year it hit total failure.

Next up is a rebuild of the pedals on my main bike…

Homemade onion rings sound delicious pottz.

Good luck on the battery Ron. I recall a story of a fellow in Texas that bought a C6 corvette as his dream car he'd wanted for years. Bought it used. He was at a diner for lunch & went out to get in his car. Shut the door and realized the battery was dead (later it was found that the bolt was loose on the ground cable). Electric latches meant he couldn't open the door. The C6 has a manual release lever on the floor by the seat but he didn't know about that. He didn't make it as the Texas heat got to him.


----------



## pottz

> Well Pottz, We are going out to dinner w our good Friend Gary for his birthday. I will toast to you.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


thanks petey.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny I saw that note to you. Very good to note you.

Ron and DW so both of you are installing lasers at the same time?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Good luck on the battery Ron. I recall a story of a fellow in Texas that bought a C6 corvette as his dream car he d wanted for years. Bought it used. He was at a diner for lunch & went out to get in his car. Shut the door and realized the battery was dead (later it was found that the bolt was loose on the ground cable). Electric latches meant he couldn t open the door. The C6 has a manual release lever on the floor by the seat but he didn t know about that. He didn t make it as the Texas heat got to him.
> 
> - sras


Those loose connections can be tricky. One evening I saw the neighbor's daughter slamming her rear door over and over and getting in and out of her KIA. I asked her what she was doing. She said trying to start the car. It usually starts the first try in most places, but in her dad's driveway on a slight angle, she usually gets it started after slamming the rear door a few times. I asked her to open the hood and I would check her battery. The ground was so loose it lifted off the terminal. I tightened it for her. She said she had taken the vehicle back to the dealer 2 or 3 times and they could not find any problems. ;-)))


----------



## DevinT

Everybody keeps reminding me that my birthday is coming up, but I continue to forget. With all that is going on, such as first child, plane swap, day job, getting the COVID vaccine (just got my 2nd Pfizer jab yesterday), building a nursery, installing air conditioning, and more … I just can't focus on myself right now.

That being said, someone above asked when my birthday is: June 4.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Devin- June 4th is now marked on the calendar.

Next B-day is May 15th Bandit and Petey May 30th


----------



## corelz125

Devin that's my son's bday too. Have any side affects after the 2nd shot?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Catch up on today's post- Busy but I was still able to read the posts as posted…

Ron- Your posts and pics of the laser setup fantastic.

Top Max- I went to bed early and I wasn't available for a tuck-in last night.

Tonight, I am on standby should Pottz need one on his 61st B-day night… I'll share some of my very best memories of our relationship…

Steve- a few years ago I was sitting in my 2006 Vette, in my garage about 100 degrees. Shut the doors and they locked went to start the car (pus button) NOGO battery dead… OK I'll just get out or so I thought… Angst at its best almost broke out the window but remained calm and found the owner's manual… lived to tell the story 4 years later.

Petey- Ron got started 1st and with him being 83 and me at 72 I thought what the heck made some room and jumped in. My unit will be up and running soon…

A shout out to Ron- thx for joining us you are a great inspiration for me and the Garage.

Others: Come back and we will celebrate Pottz with a Birthday roast tonight…


----------



## sras

DW - glad your dead battery Vette story had a happy ending!


----------



## 987Ron

LeeRoyMan has a nice inlaid box on projects. I like it and would have posted a comment but for some unknown to me reason he has be blocked. Nice box LeeRoy.


----------



## pottz

> Everybody keeps reminding me that my birthday is coming up, but I continue to forget. With all that is going on, such as first child, plane swap, day job, getting the COVID vaccine (just got my 2nd Pfizer jab yesterday), building a nursery, installing air conditioning, and more … I just can t focus on myself right now.
> 
> That being said, someone above asked when my birthday is: June 4.
> 
> - DevinT


man im tierd just hearing about it,but im half as old as dw so i have an excuse-lol.fully vaccinated myself and i encourage all you hold outs get it done,the sooner we get everyone the faster we get life back too normal. beagle had a reaction too her rabies shot today so not feeling her normal crazy self.matter of fact it's 4 and she's laying in her bed,ive never seen her do that.


----------



## pottz

> Catch up on today s post- Busy but I was still able to read the posts as posted…
> 
> Ron- Your posts and pics of the laser setup fantastic.
> 
> Top Max- I went to bed early and I wasn t available for a tuck-in last night.
> 
> Tonight, I am on standby should Pottz need one on his 61st B-day night… I ll share some of my very best memories of our relationship…
> 
> Steve- a few years ago I was sitting in my 2006 Vette, in my garage about 100 degrees. Shut the doors and they locked went to start the car (pus button) NOGO battery dead… OK I ll just get out or so I thought… Angst at its best almost broke out the window but remained calm and found the owner s manual… lived to tell the story 4 years later.
> 
> Petey- Ron got started 1st and with him being 83 and me at 72 I thought what the heck made some room and jumped in. My unit will be up and running soon…
> 
> A shout out to Ron- thx for joining us you are a great inspiration for me and the Garage.
> 
> Others: Come back and we will celebrate Pottz with a Birthday roast tonight…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no roast dw were having filets ok ?


----------



## pottz

> LeeRoyMan has a nice inlaid box on projects. I like it and would have posted a comment but for some unknown to me reason he has be blocked. Nice box LeeRoy.
> 
> - 987Ron


what,he has you blocked,gotta be a mistake buddy.ill get on it.

update he has me blocked too,anyone else ? i love the guy he's been a buddy for a long time.hey any of you guys he hasn't blocked maybe you can find out if maybe he had a stroke or something ?


----------



## 987Ron

Petey: My laser unit is pretty basic 15 watt unit. Entry level for me. Fairly inexpensive for the unit, but building the cart, enclosure, etc. raised the investment. Be fun to learn and explore. 
DW's is a much more advanced and inclusive than my unit. 
Both of us are using the same software, at least for now. Lightburn.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> LeeRoyMan has a nice inlaid box on projects. I like it and would have posted a comment but for some unknown to me reason he has be blocked. Nice box LeeRoy.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> what,he has you blocked,gotta be a mistake buddy.ill get on it.
> 
> update he has me blocked too,anyone else ? i love the guy he s been a buddy for a long time.hey any of you guys he hasn t blocked maybe you can find out if maybe he had a stroke or something ?
> 
> - pottz


Me too. Probably had some kind of stroke for sure ;-)) How and why does he get on here without seeing anything we post?


----------



## pottz

> LeeRoyMan has a nice inlaid box on projects. I like it and would have posted a comment but for some unknown to me reason he has be blocked. Nice box LeeRoy.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> what,he has you blocked,gotta be a mistake buddy.ill get on it.
> 
> update he has me blocked too,anyone else ? i love the guy he s been a buddy for a long time.hey any of you guys he hasn t blocked maybe you can find out if maybe he had a stroke or something ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Me too. Probably had some kind of stroke for sure ;-)) How and why does he get on here without seeing anything we post?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


what the [email protected]@# ? he's gone off the deep end boys !


----------



## corelz125

A man goes into a restaurant and is seated. All the waitresses are gorgeous. A particularly voluptuous waitress wearing a very short skirt and legs that won't quit came to his table and asked if he was ready to order:

"What would you like, sir?"

He looks at the menu and then scans her beautiful frame top to bottom, then answers, "A quickie."

The waitress turns and walks away in disgust.

After she regains her composure she returns and asks again,

"What would you like, sir?"

Again the man thoroughly checks her out and again answers,

"A quickie, please."

This time her anger takes over, she reaches over and slaps him

across the face with a resounding "SMACK!" and storms away.

A man sitting at the next table leans over and whispers,

"Um, I think it's pronounced 'QUICHE.'"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> LeeRoyMan has a nice inlaid box on projects. I like it and would have posted a comment but for some unknown to me reason he has be blocked. Nice box LeeRoy.
> 
> - 987Ron


I dropped him note, check back later or tomorrow on his post.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> LeeRoyMan has a nice inlaid box on projects. I like it and would have posted a comment but for some unknown to me reason he has be blocked. Nice box LeeRoy.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> what,he has you blocked,gotta be a mistake buddy.ill get on it.
> 
> update he has me blocked too,anyone else ? i love the guy he s been a buddy for a long time.hey any of you guys he hasn t blocked maybe you can find out if maybe he had a stroke or something ?
> 
> - pottz


Sent him a PM wasn't blocked. Might be he blocked everyone and has to one by one unblock.


----------



## pottz

> A man goes into a restaurant and is seated. All the waitresses are gorgeous. A particularly voluptuous waitress wearing a very short skirt and legs that won't quit came to his table and asked if he was ready to order:
> 
> "What would you like, sir?"
> 
> He looks at the menu and then scans her beautiful frame top to bottom, then answers, "A quickie."
> 
> The waitress turns and walks away in disgust.
> 
> After she regains her composure she returns and asks again,
> 
> "What would you like, sir?"
> 
> Again the man thoroughly checks her out and again answers,
> 
> "A quickie, please."
> 
> This time her anger takes over, she reaches over and slaps him
> 
> across the face with a resounding "SMACK!" and storms away.
> 
> A man sitting at the next table leans over and whispers,
> 
> "Um, I think it's pronounced 'QUICHE. "
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO!!!1


----------



## pottz

> LeeRoyMan has a nice inlaid box on projects. I like it and would have posted a comment but for some unknown to me reason he has be blocked. Nice box LeeRoy.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> what,he has you blocked,gotta be a mistake buddy.ill get on it.
> 
> update he has me blocked too,anyone else ? i love the guy he s been a buddy for a long time.hey any of you guys he hasn t blocked maybe you can find out if maybe he had a stroke or something ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sent him a PM wasn t blocked. Might be he blocked everyone and has to one by one unblock.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


you got me gunny, leeroy and i have been friends for a while now,if i said something too offend him he needs too be a man and come too me like a man,not some schoolgirl. i dont deal with sissies very well !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Steve- Thx I love Vette stories and yet respect all car stories.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Peace out guys…


----------



## pottz

> Order of replies-
> 
> Steve- Thx I love Vette stories and yet respect all car stories.
> 
> LeeRoyMan has a nice inlaid box on projects. I like it and would have posted a comment but for some unknown to me reason he has be blocked. Nice box LeeRoy.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> +1 Maybe because of the company you keep :>)
> 
> *Guys take note Corelz was able to post.*
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ??
> 
> IMO should someone want to block me or me them… similar to missing a bus miss one catch and another?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
Click to expand...

you mean yourself-lol, joking but who the hell knows. ive only blocked one person here ever and it was,cant remember his name.he caused all kinds of trouble on corona crazy so i blocked him and i think cricket booted him right after. hey im a grown man that can handle himself with anyone.this is like if gunny would block one of us.hell he wouldn't block us he'd just have us…..disappear suddenly ?


----------



## 987Ron

> +1 Maybe because of the company you keep :>)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I like the company I keep.. here and elsewhere, my choice.


----------



## pottz

> Peace out guys…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey no running away this is a group situation,all for one and one for all dw.and it's my birthday ?


----------



## 987Ron

Hey Pottz: The birthday is about over. The friendship is not. Hope your day was more than painting a trellis. 
As Roy Rogers use to say "Happy Trails".


----------



## pottz

> Hey Pottz: The birthday is about over. The friendship is not. Hope your day was more than painting a trellis.
> As Roy Rogers use to say "Happy Trails".
> 
> - 987Ron


it's all good ron just another day in the life with good friends. and friends dont block friends without a proper explanation ! ive got my top man on it and we'll see what is what hopefully ? once again i thank you all that gave me a recognition today.so now please forget this day -lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> .so now please forget this day -lol.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Peace out guys…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey no running away this is a group situation,all for one and one for all dw.and it s my birthday ?
> 
> - pottz


Off the "perch" #1 Why do you encourage the Corelz joke? It is the above the "G" rating post that will get us shut down… I have been through 3 forums and appreciate many here including Corelz… Yet Lumber Jocks say's "G" and community rules. My part is not to encourage those that choose otherwise and I go to the "perch".

#2 LeeRoy- so what? I look at our core group and with new additions like Ron, Steve, and Devin and any other new person- welcome… Now as the elder of these 3 forums IMO it is up to you not to encourage posts that are not "G". Also, Gunny could step up should he want- I pray for we have a long way to go from Corona Crazy to prove or show we are a great group of woodworkers, people and are open to sharing our "G" rated lives.

Now back to your birthday and we need to be "OPEN" for Bandit who hasn't posted recently- his day is the 15th…

Are you mad that I haven't posted your B-day gift…. relax young old man it will be delivered soon…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A man goes into a restaurant and is seated. All the waitresses are gorgeous. A particularly voluptuous waitress wearing a very short skirt and legs that won't quit came to his table and asked if he was ready to order:
> 
> "What would you like, sir?"
> 
> He looks at the menu and then scans her beautiful frame top to bottom, then answers, "A quickie."
> 
> The waitress turns and walks away in disgust.
> 
> After she regains her composure she returns and asks again,
> 
> "What would you like, sir?"
> 
> Again the man thoroughly checks her out and again answers,
> 
> "A quickie, please."
> 
> This time her anger takes over, she reaches over and slaps him
> 
> across the face with a resounding "SMACK!" and storms away.
> 
> A man sitting at the next table leans over and whispers,
> 
> "Um, I think it's pronounced 'QUICHE. "
> 
> - corelz125


Thanks, I would have never known.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Order of replies-
> 
> Steve- Thx I love Vette stories and yet respect all car stories.
> 
> LeeRoyMan has a nice inlaid box on projects. I like it and would have posted a comment but for some unknown to me reason he has be blocked. Nice box LeeRoy.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> +1 Maybe because of the company you keep :>)
> 
> *Guys take note Corelz was able to post.*
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ??
> 
> IMO should someone want to block me or me them… similar to missing a bus miss one catch and another?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> you mean yourself-lol, joking but who the hell knows. ive only blocked one person here ever and it was,cant remember his name.he caused all kinds of trouble on corona crazy so i blocked him and i think cricket booted him right after. hey im a grown man that can handle himself with anyone.this is like if gunny would block one of us.hell he wouldn t block us he d just have us…..disappear suddenly ?
> 
> - pottz
Click to expand...

Robb and he was a real pain in yours…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Steve- Thx I love Vette stories and yet respect all car stories.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I must be the only 4×4xFord driver here. It was amazing, it would drive through snow 3 feet deep.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Paranoid alert: Many of us like our Corvettes, Porsches, etc. Woodworkers all. Lumber prices at an all time high and gas shortage. Our two favorite pastimes and things that are fun being targeted. Yikes.
> 
> Off to the Porch and coffee, my Perch I guess. Shop time later for mental restoration.
> 
> - 987Ron


WA banned non-electric cars after 2030 so that shortage is now cast in law. A Canadian friend told me 80% of British Columbia's forests are dying and it will take 60 to 80 years to recover. Meanwhile, WA now has a fir bug that is eating ours and a black mold working on them too to feed wildfire season. Might be time to transition to plastic jocking or leather jocking?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Guys I would like to call a time out on the B/S and focus as a core group what gift would you want to give Pottz on his 61st' Birthday?*

You and the Beagle on Venice beach…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> .hell he wouldn t block us he d just have us…..disappear suddenly ?
> 
> - pottz












From orbit…. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Paranoid alert: Many of us like our Corvettes, Porsches, etc. Woodworkers all. Lumber prices at an all time high and gas shortage. Our two favorite pastimes and things that are fun being targeted. Yikes.
> 
> Off to the Porch and coffee, my Perch I guess. Shop time later for mental restoration.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> WA banned non-electric cars after 2030 so that shortage is now cast in law. A Canadian friend told me 80% of British Columbia s forests are dying and it will take 60 to 80 years to recover. Meanwhile, WA now has a fir bug that is eating ours and a black mold working on them too to feed wildfire season. * Might be time to transition to plastic jocking or leather jocking? *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 One of your best posts- lumber is in trouble worldwide and it will get worse IMO. I still use "wood" but I use mostly a composite Medex and now with the addition of the lase acrylic (extruded or cast) and possibility leather- there still is a need for wood but IMO mixed mediums. (with LED lighting)


----------



## corelz125

It was just recently DW you challenged me to to "bring it on". I gave you a warning it's gonna be a wild ride. 
I post ones for your taste.


----------



## sras

> *Guys I would like to call a time out on the B/S and focus as a core group what gift would you want to give Pottz on his 61st Birthday?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I think pottz needs a Corvette!


----------



## pottz

> Peace out guys…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hey no running away this is a group situation,all for one and one for all dw.and it s my birthday ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Off the "perch" #1 Why do you encourage the Corelz joke? It is the above the "G" rating post that will get us shut down… I have been through 3 forums and appreciate many here including Corelz… Yet Lumber Jocks say s "G" and community rules. My part is not to encourage those that choose otherwise and I go to the "perch".
> 
> #2 LeeRoy- so what? I look at our core group and with new additions like Ron, Steve, and Devin and any other new person- welcome… Now as the elder of these 3 forums IMO it is up to you not to encourage posts that are not "G". Also, Gunny could step up should he want- I pray for we have a long way to go from Corona Crazy to prove or show we are a great group of woodworkers, people and are open to sharing our "G" rated lives.
> 
> Now back to your birthday and we need to be "OPEN" for Bandit who hasn t posted recently- his day is the 15th…
> 
> Are you mad that I haven t posted your B-day gift…. relax young old man it will be delivered soon…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


damn dw.you fricken amaze me in ways i cant explain ! yes we have our core group that i love each and everyone.seems everytime leeroy came on it was a threat too our security with crap he'd post.i guess if you dont care about the long term like most of us do it doesn't matter right.were very close too finally passing the show,but then it's on too cc,our milestone! we dont leeroy, he never contributed much except getting us close too being banned again.so if he's moved on so have i. i like real people that say what they mean and mean what they say. so jocks raise your glass and lets toast too a new cc,show,garage milestone boys….cheers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> It was just recently DW you challenged me to to "bring it on". I gave you a warning it s gonna be a wild ride.
> I post ones for your taste.
> 
> - corelz125


It is not my "taste"; is not the issue IMO we are a G site. Should I have said… _"It was just recently DW you challenged me to to "bring it on"." Bring on "G" rated jokes which you are capable of posting.

Call out to Corelez to try sending Pottz a "G" rated joke for his 61sr birthday…

Ps I realize that he cost you some $$$ at the Show but show us "G"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Guys I would like to call a time out on the B/S and focus as a core group what gift would you want to give Pottz on his 61st Birthday?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I think pottz needs a Corvette!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - sras


Steve do you not think that DW would like one as well? Pottz this is the best…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Guys I would like to call a time out on the B/S and focus as a core group what gift would you want to give Pottz on his 61st Birthday?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I think pottz needs a Corvette!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - sras


Is pottz the only other non-sports car driven here? I'm not lucky enough to be able to have one and a driver's license too ;-((


----------



## corelz125

I share them as I get them DW don't keep the jokes stocked.


----------



## corelz125

That's a 2021 Steve?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Guys I would like to call a time out on the B/S and focus as a core group what gift would you want to give Pottz on his 61st Birthday?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I think pottz needs a Corvette!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - sras
> 
> Steve do you not think that DW would like one as well? Pottz this is the best…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


I thought you are a sportz car driver?


----------



## 987Ron

The modern Corvette with the mid engine an all is great but how about something original. Even has a the original 6 cyl GMC truck engine the 1953 original Corvette came with. Worth more also.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> damn dw.you fricken amaze me in ways i cant explain ! yes we have our core group that i love each and everyone.seems everytime leeroy came on it was a threat too our security with crap he d post.i guess if you dont care about the long term like most of us do it doesn t matter right.were very close too finally passing the show,but then it s on too cc,our milestone! we dont leeroy, he never contributed much except getting us close too being banned again.so if he s moved on so have i. i like real people that say what they mean and mean what they say. so jocks raise your glass and lets toast too a new cc,show,garage milestone boys….cheers.
> 
> - pottz


All voices are heard here but as the elders, must encourage others… I say that it is you our Pottz… never change and continue to Shepard others…


----------



## sras

> That s a 2021 Steve?
> 
> - corelz125


Yep. Way out of my price range!


----------



## pottz

> *Guys I would like to call a time out on the B/S and focus as a core group what gift would you want to give Pottz on his 61st Birthday?*
> 
> You and the Beagle on Venice beach…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah i could see the beagle in the back seat cruising the strand.(as in the bike walk from hermosa to santa monica. sorry look it up if your intreseted,


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> Paranoid alert: Many of us like our Corvettes, Porsches, etc. Woodworkers all. Lumber prices at an all time high and gas shortage. Our two favorite pastimes and things that are fun being targeted. Yikes.
> 
> Off to the Porch and coffee, my Perch I guess. Shop time later for mental restoration.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> WA banned non-electric cars after 2030 so that shortage is now cast in law. A Canadian friend told me 80% of British Columbia s forests are dying and it will take 60 to 80 years to recover. Meanwhile, WA now has a fir bug that is eating ours and a black mold working on them too to feed wildfire season. * Might be time to transition to plastic jocking or leather jocking? *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 One of your best posts- lumber is in trouble worldwide and it will get worse IMO. I still use "wood" but I use mostly a composite Medex and now with the addition of the lase acrylic (extruded or cast) and possibility leather- there still is a need for wood but IMO mixed mediums. (with LED lighting)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


we have plenty of wood,the most replenisahable resourses we have.the big timber guys like weyerhauser make sure too replant 3 to 1 trees they remove.dont listen too the tree huggers,their all full of owl [email protected]#t !


----------



## pottz

> It was just recently DW you challenged me to to "bring it on". I gave you a warning it s gonna be a wild ride.
> I post ones for your taste.
> 
> - corelz125


hay i wear a seat belt so kick it up my friend,i aint afraid of going too fast-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The modern Corvette with the mid engine an all is great but how about something original. Even has a the original 6 cyl GMC truck engine the 1953 original Corvette came with Worth more also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 but I'm now an off-road guy… The restrictions for off-road IMO is better than the Vette on the government highway…

Ron respectfully, a Vette person is different than those German track car people- yet I respect all…

Steve what will Pottz's car payments be?


----------



## pottz

> It was just recently DW you challenged me to to "bring it on". I gave you a warning it s gonna be a wild ride.
> I post ones for your taste.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> It is not my "taste"; is not the issue IMO we are a G site. Should I have said… "It was just recently DW you challenged me to to "bring it on"." Bring on "G" rated jokes which you are capable of posting.
> 
> Call out to Corelez to try sending Pottz a "G" rated joke for his 61sr birthday…
> 
> Ps I realize that he cost you some $$$ at the Show but show us "G"
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


wow, dw i didn't cost anyone anything at the show,you want me too bring out the truth just say so?


----------



## pottz

> I share them as I get them DW don t keep the jokes stocked.
> 
> - corelz125


and keep em coming my friend,too date i dont believe one of your jokes cost us "anything" but i know what has ?


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah the one that tells me im not doing it right,too fast,too slow,look out for that guy.then i say shall i pull over and let you drive ? enough said !


----------



## 987Ron

Off road driving, With this 918 Porsche, challenge accepted.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> we have plenty of wood,the most replenisahable resourses we have.the big timber guys like weyerhauser make sure too replant 3 to 1 trees they remove.dont listen too the tree huggers,their all full of owl [email protected]#t !
> 
> - pottz


The dead tree data isn't from huggers, it is from growers ;-(( DAve told me they have 2 years to harvest fire and dying trees. If the sawmills concentrated on them only there is not enough capacity. WA burned 90,000 acres annually in the 90s. Today WA burns 1,000,000 annually ;-( Tree huggers using Spotted Owl as an excuse set us, US, up to burn flat from Tijuana to Vancouver BC.


----------



## pottz

> Off road driving, With this 918 Porsche, challenge accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


BAD ASS,enough said!


----------



## 987Ron

nite all behave


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


hey i said no pictures,dammit !!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> we have plenty of wood,the most replenisahable resourses we have.the big timber guys like weyerhauser make sure too replant 3 to 1 trees they remove.dont listen too the tree huggers,their all full of owl [email protected]#t !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The dead tree data isn t from huggers, it is from growers ;-(( DAve told me they have 2 years to harvest fire and dying trees. If the sawmills concentrated on them only there is not enough capacity. WA burned 90,000 acres annually in the 90s. Today WA burns 1,000,000 annually ;-( Tree huggers using Spotted Owl as an excuse set us, US, up to burn flat from Tijuana to Vancouver BC.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 similar to articles that I read…


----------



## pottz

> nite all behave
> 
> - 987Ron


cmon ron you know us better-lol.


----------



## pottz

> we have plenty of wood,the most replenisahable resourses we have.the big timber guys like weyerhauser make sure too replant 3 to 1 trees they remove.dont listen too the tree huggers,their all full of owl [email protected]#t !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The dead tree data isn t from huggers, it is from growers ;-(( DAve told me they have 2 years to harvest fire and dying trees. If the sawmills concentrated on them only there is not enough capacity. WA burned 90,000 acres annually in the 90s. Today WA burns 1,000,000 annually ;-( Tree huggers using Spotted Owl as an excuse set us, US, up to burn flat from Tijuana to Vancouver BC.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


oh dead trees yeah,it's a cryin shame how much good timber is left too rot after fires.just sad the waste.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> hey i said no pictures,dammit !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- My final post for your birthday…

*What do you always get on your birthday?

Another year older.*

looking forward to seeing you up at the "perch"...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz- My final post for your birthday…
> 
> *What do you always get on your birthday?
> 
> Another year older.*
> 
> looking forward to seeing you up at the "perch"...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Night, night, DW, sleep tight.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- My final post for your birthday…
> 
> *What do you always get on your birthday?
> 
> Another year older.*
> 
> looking forward to seeing you up at the "perch"...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not really a perch guy dw,unless im looking for prey ?


----------



## sras

> Steve what will Pottz s car payments be?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It's his birthday! The car is free.

Of course it gets repossessed tomorrow


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Steve what will Pottz s car payments be?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> It s his birthday! The car is free.
> 
> Of course it gets repossessed tomorrow
> 
> - sras


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Boeing's 737 MAX is grounded again for electrical safety issues. This might be the best way to salvage what they can, building RVs )


----------



## RichT

I'm saddened to see how LeeRoy has been vilified in this thread. He's one of the most valuable LJs out there when members ask for help in his areas of expertise. He's posted detailed how-to for hardware, finishing, carcass construction and on and on. He's taken time to do SketchUp drawings to make what he's trying to explain as clear as day to the LJ he's trying to help. I recall once when a member needed a type of hinge he couldn't find and LeeRoy mailed them to him for free.

Did you ever think there might be things you're not aware of that influence the choices a member makes? No need to get all hurt about it.  Be a man and move on. No one owes anyone an explanation about why they do what they do, and they aren't being a sissy by not explaining themselves. It's their business and no one else's.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *#2 LeeRoy- so what? *I look at our core group and with new additions like Ron, Steve, and Devin and any other new person- welcome…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Rich my post to the guys… So be it from my point of view… others can have their feeling s expressed as some did… 
I'll have to reread what others posted… and I'll get back… LeeRoy brings no offense to me but others may have felt "shunned" by the "block"... IMO they expressed their feelings about thinking that they were friends with him only to be blocked. For me no big deal. The theme of this forum is to express thoughts and if someone feels slighted then they post… As far as I know, LeeRoy is still able to post here and comment as well as others being able to express their feelings to others posts…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *#2 LeeRoy- so what? *I look at our core group and with new additions like Ron, Steve, and Devin and any other new person- welcome…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Rich my post to the guys… So be it from my point of view… others can have their feeling s expressed as some did…
> I ll have to reread what others posted… and I ll get back… LeeRoy brings no offense to me but others may have felt "shunned" by the "block"... IMO they expressed their feelings about thinking that they were friends with him only to be blocked. For me no big deal. The theme of this forum is to express thoughts and if someone feels slighted then they post… *As far as I know, LeeRoy is still able to post here and comment as well as others being able to express their feelings to others posts…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Why? He won't be able to see the posts with most of us blocked.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Boeing s 737 MAX is grounded again for electrical safety issues. This might be the best way to salvage what they can, building RVs )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 off to bed- no one to give me a tuck-in I got my 2 cats though…

Guy's get ready for Bandit's B-day on the 15th…


----------



## RichT

> Why? He won t be able to see the posts with most of us blocked.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Blocking someone doesn't prevent you from seeing their posts.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Why? He won t be able to see the posts with most of us blocked.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Blocking someone doesn t prevent you from seeing their posts.
> 
> - Rich


It may have changed, but when they added blocking to stop the wars and try to keep some peace, the blocker did not see anything the blocked posted on this site. The blocked can still see the blocker's posts.

The only guy I ever blocked had blocked me and most of the other active members. I have no idea what the issues were. There was a thread about him blocking everyone. He sort of disappeared from view )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz- My final post for your birthday…
> 
> *What do you always get on your birthday?
> 
> Another year older.*
> 
> looking forward to seeing you up at the "perch"...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Night, night, DW, sleep tight.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I thought I had already tucked you in ?


----------



## RichT

> It may have changed, but when they added blocking to stop the wars and try to keep some peace, the blocker did not see anything the blocked posted on this site. The blocked can still see the blocker s posts.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


It must have changed. There are LJs who have me blocked but I still see their posts. The difference is that there is no textbox at the bottom, just a message that I can't comment because I'm blocked.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It may have changed, but when they added blocking to stop the wars and try to keep some peace, the blocker did not see anything the blocked posted on this site. The blocked can still see the blocker s posts.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Maybe I m wrong. I just blocked you. Tell me if you can see this comment. I ll give it some time and unblock you. This just a test.
> 
> - Rich


The process must have changed, I see this comment )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It may have changed, but when they added blocking to stop the wars and try to keep some peace, the blocker did not see anything the blocked posted on this site. The blocked can still see the blocker s posts.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Maybe I m wrong. I just blocked you. Tell me if you can see this comment. I ll give it some time and unblock you. This just a test.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> The process must have changed, I see this comment )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I should see this comment. CAn you see mine? I'll see if I'm blocked now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I must be blocked, the only option on your page is to block you. Good blocking test )


----------



## RichT

I came back and edited my comment, as you can see. Regardless, I unblocked you.


----------



## RichT

> I must be blocked, the only option on your page is to block you. Good blocking test )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yeah. It was just an experiment. I never stopped liking you


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I must be blocked, the only option on your page is to block you. Good blocking test )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yeah. It was just an experiment. I never stopped liking you
> 
> - Rich


Thanks ) Did you get notices about my posts while I was blocked?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa wondering if you have tried Direct ? Have you approached the homeowner in any way? Maybe they don t know about the bomb out back? Maybe offer to help them fix the issue? Make it a neighborhood project like a barn build and defuse the bomb? That would be my approach. Does not always work.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*Petey* I'm posting this on the 13th. It was not appropriate to spoil Mother's Day posting about wicked, evil threats to safety, lives, and homes. The next day plus I was in sickbay ;(( Of course, I did not want to contaminate pottz's burpday and birthday yesterday.

Yes, I have spoken to him about several issues. He is the only person I ever regretted welcoming to America. I should have recognized his symptoms when I first met him. When he started building the first house, he asks if he could plug into power until he got his temporary service. He offered to pay our electric bill but I told him not to worry about it. His lots are a little higher than ours because the original owner illegally filled them about 4 feet plus the grade of the area is slightly downhill from them. The rocky fill was because the county changed the perk test rules and the site would not pass. Being a total idiot, I minded my own business. Without the fill, there would be no illegal septic tank; therefore, no first house. Anyway, he used a stiff 10-2 NMB cable for a cord. He plugged in and left it stretched tight. When my wife went to work the cord was 2 feet above the sidewalk so she unplugged it to get past. The idiot came and asked what the problem was the next morning. I told him he should bend to cord down so my wife could use the sidewalk. )

He put large landscaping rocks along the shoulder of the road. The color blended with the pavement. Vehicles would hit them pulling off and they were in front of the school bus stop. I was surprised no one damaged an oil pan, but I never saw a leak leaving the area. I would move the rocks from in front of the school bus stop, tell the perpetrator that is a school bus stop, and the perpetrator would return them. The rocks were over knee-high that those kids were dodging as they got off the bus. I was going to haul them away but I thought I might get charged with theft. I called the city and they said people should watch what they are doing, nothing could be done. Yes, people should watch what they are doing; why do you install guardrails? If one of those kids fell getting off the bus, it would be a serious injury doing a face plant on those rocks. I finally took a picture of the kids getting off the school bus and sent it to the chity. They decided to pick them up on their next maintenance trip through the area.

The perpetrator blocked our view of oncoming traffic for 2.5 years while he built his new house next door. He lived in the first house 100 feet to the north. This is a county road-style arterial without sidewalks with a 35 mph limit. Normal speeds are 45 with an occasional speeder doing 60 mph. My wife asked him to park so she could see oncoming traffic. He told her to slow down. The problem is no one can see through an F-150 pickup at a complete stop. I mentioned it to him several times, but he is totally opposed to safety issues. I parked my equipment trailer out far enough there was no room to park another vehicle in front of our house. The perpetrator parked out in the lane of traffic. Not sure why he refused to park on his own property. The chity said they would not get involved in parking disputes even though he was a danger to the neighborhood as well as us.

After he moved into the house next door, he parked a vehicle 24/7 limiting sight of oncoming traffic to 35 feet on the arterial with occasional speeders up to 60 mph. The police said it is dangerous, legally parked, but nothing can be done, call transportation. The transportation department came out and said dangerous, legally parked, but nothing can be done. A few weeks later a cyclist passed on a road bike doing about 35 mph on the slight downhill grade as I was walking to the driveway. If I had been trying to inch out of the driveway he would have had life-altering injuries or maybe a fatality. Limited to 35 feet of visibility, neither of us could have seen the other. Tragedy would be impossible to avoid with 2/3 of a second to react in the 35 feet reaction distance. I called the transportation department and told JW I know they require fatalities before they address safety issues, but my wife and I refuse to participate in those activities. He eventually offered a NO Parking Zone at the end of the perpetrator's driveway. I told him that would be good. I'd let him know in a day or two. I told the perpetrator to park elsewhere or he would get a No Parking Zone sign to decorate the end of his driveway. He chose to move the vehicle but violated it occasionally. Every time I saw a violation, I took a picture. My Camera convinced him to straighten out on that one issue. The reason I know they require fatalities to address safety issues is a friend had his office at West Valley Highway and 15th street NW. There were daily accidents in rush hour. Al would go out and assist with the worst ones before 1st responders arrived. He cut a woman out of her seatbelt because she was hanging upside down and couldn't get out. After they killed a woman, the chity installed temporary stop signs to make it a 4 way stop until they installed a traffic light. Another spot on Auburn Way North there was no crosswalk for 2 miles. On a dark rainy night, a young mother and I believe 2 kids were killed. The chity installed a crosswalk in the middle of the 2 miles. They definitely like to see dead bodies before addressing safety issues.

Auburn does not enforce line of sight standards for the perpetrator's driveway. Backing out from behind the 10-foot tall hedges, they nearly hit me walking past their driveway. They back out into traffic at both houses causing swerves into the oncoming lane. Due to denser development and a stop sign at the end of the street, traffic is lighter in the last couple of years because they will get stuck at the stop sign. It has been a year and a half since they caused a wreck backing out into traffic on Thanksgiving weekend 2019. The idiot's kid blocked our driveway one morning at 2 AM and set off my truck alarm. There were no cars in their driveway, he could have parked in front of us without blocking the driveway, or parked in front of their houses. No idea why he set off the truck alarm. I did not recognize the vehicle and did not find any prowlers so I called the cops to hunt them down. While the cop was out looking around the area the perpetrator's kid came out of their house to the vehicle.

While building next door he did not clean his portable toilet by the street along the concrete wall for at least a year and a half. When I could smell it coming out the front door I finally told him to move it down by the house he lived in. He did move it out of smell range. The perpetrator is totally opposed to all safety standards. He had scaffolding over 30 feet high without any guard rails working on the house. The roof pitch is about 45 degrees and up to 40 feet high. I saw *one* roofer with fall protection when roofing both houses. They even hit our house with driven golf balls for years before they built the house next door that prevents it. They didn't break any windows or dent a vehicle. Not sure why not, I found a golf ball in the driveway by our car. One landed a few feet from our daughter.

The 6-foot concrete wall still stands without any footing or embedded foundation. The chity approved correction work 6 feet underground on the end used as an illegal retaining wall without any excavation on the days of inspection. When I reported I had 4 witnesses who would verify there was no excavation on the inspection days, the chity chose to ignore them and said the inspector was a good employee and they trusted him. The Police said they did not have probable cause to investigate. The chity ignores fire code maximizing the risks during wildfire season. Of course, the 1,000-gallon propane tank is set for maximum risk during an earthquake or equipment failure. It would be a very dangerous installation without code violations. Wind speeds of less than 3 mph allow propane to pool and layer up to 1 foot deep. A ¼" rupture will leak about 100 gallons per minute. This area is protected and so far this month the wind has been less than 3 mph not dissipating any leak 99.8% of the time monitored 24/7. The one code violation corrected was planting inside the 10-foot vegetation-free zone around the tank. A late assistant fire marshal started that correction. I do not believe the chity would enforce that code if he had not done that. The perpetrator has replanted that violation 3 or 4 times.

Building his house, the perpetrator had his soil open to erosion for 3 winters. The First-year there was enough soil in the run-off to plug our neighbor to the south's driveway drain. The second and third years it plugged both our drains. Our neighbor was able to get his cleared with a pressure washing hose that pushed through the drain pipe. Ours was assembled with 90-degree fittings so the hose would not push through. I had to cut and break holes in my driveway in a couple of places to clean out the perpetrator's mud. My skill saw with a concrete blade was not big enough to cut all the way through. I used my ¼" and 3/8" roto hammer drills to weaken the concrete inside my saw cuts to break the concrete out. When I was drilling those ¼" and 3/8" inch holes in the concrete, the lady living across the street looked out constantly to see what the noise was. The seismic upgrade on the 6 foot concrete wall required 108 - 5/8" rebar to be drilled and epoxied 6 inches deep into the existing concrete. I did not hear a single hole drilled into the concrete. It is not reasonable nobody heard the perpetrator drilling 108 - 5/8" holes 6 inches deep in his concrete. No holes, then there was no rebar epoxied into the existing concrete to attach it to the new foundation blocks. There is no such thing as silent concrete drilling. The loud, obnoxious hammering sound resonates through the structure and the area.

Not sure why, but the insurance industry has no interest in code violations other than advising me to notify the perpetrator and chity for the advantage of any survivors and heirs. The notification changes any event from an Act of God to negligence and subrogates our deductible to the negligent party. I have concluded there is no money in saving lives and protecting safety for attorneys. The money is in personal injury and wrongful death. The wicked people in the chity and Washington courts require dead bodies for a cause of action. Numerous attorneys have confirmed that. I sent the notices to the perpetrator and the chity as directed by my homeowners. The perpetrator stopped signing and refused delivery. He will get served by a process server this year ) The state attorney general's office accepted my consumer protection complaint about the chity accommodating code violations, but does not have authority under the constitution to correct the code violations. They forwarded it to the mayor last week ) No response this week will get her a new code violation notice with references to NFPA and DOE documents answering propane question questions the chity staff admitted they have no experience and the fire department said are not in their scope of work.

We don't need this kind of BS being introduced to the melting pot. The consistency of the chity accommodation of risk and code violations should not have to be mopped up by the insurance industry and FEMA. The chity is the reason I support the death penalty for white-collar criminals who kill in higher volumes than violent street thugs. It may not deter the narcissists, but it will be a net savings of lives. Boeing finally learned their lesson after killing 346. The 737 MAX is voluntarily grounded now waiting for FAA approval again. They found a new electrical defect that could crash more of them. Boeing's Myopic Financial Focus Policy is beginning to look like their final chapter. The mayor brought those policies with her as a former Boeing financial manager.


----------



## Tony_S

> I m saddened to see how LeeRoy has been vilified in this thread. He s one of the most valuable LJs out there when members ask for help in his areas of expertise. He s posted detailed how-to for hardware, finishing, carcass construction and on and on. He s taken time to do SketchUp drawings to make what he s trying to explain as clear as day to the LJ he s trying to help. I recall once when a member needed a type of hinge he couldn t find and LeeRoy mailed them to him for free.
> 
> Did you ever think there might be things you re not aware of that influence the choices a member makes? No need to get all hurt about it. Be a man and move on. No one owes anyone an explanation about why they do what they do, and they aren t being a sissy by not explaining themselves. It s their business and no one else s.
> 
> - Rich


He's a 100% stand up guy and thanks to you for standing up.


----------



## 987Ron

I am no longer blocked and posted that the project was a nice box. 
It is in the past for me. No problems. Just one of those things. Computer and phone glitches much much worse.

Morning all, first cup of coffee, Only 70 degrees as a high today. 
See the Pipeline is back in service without paying the ransom.

If I was a B. Gates or other multibillionaire I would set up a few young techies to hack, bug and malware spammers, certain robo callers, hackers and such. Giggle at their success.

Have a great day.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Wee bit cooler today. But at least we are dry after yesterday's belly gusher 
2nd cup, and at work.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I must be blocked, the only option on your page is to block you. Good blocking test )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yeah. It was just an experiment. I never stopped liking you
> 
> - Rich


Having never blocked someone, or bothered to see how this has been interesting.

Okay so we are slow this morning and I am thinking maybe I should have listened to my inner voices and rolled over and stayed in bed.

LOL


----------



## RichT

> Okay so we are slow this morning and I am thinking maybe I should have listened to my inner voices and rolled over and stayed in bed.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Some mornings it just doesn't seem worth it to gnaw through the leather straps. -Emo Philips.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Okay so we are slow this morning and I am thinking maybe I should have listened to my inner voices and rolled over and stayed in bed.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Some mornings it just doesn t seem worth it to gnaw through the leather straps. -Emo Philips.
> 
> - Rich


Exactly. LOL


----------



## DevinT

Ugh, day 3 after the 2nd Pfizer dose. Feel like I've been hit by a small car at low speeds. Just achy all over. No headache like some people have reported, but just joints and extremities really achy. I know someone asked if I had any symptoms from the 2nd shot.


----------



## sras

> Is pottz the only other non-sports car driven here? I m not lucky enough to be able to have one and a driver s license too ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Topa - That's me & motorcycles. Except instead of a ticket it would be injuries or worse. Bicycles have a self imposed speed limit


----------



## sras

> Ugh, day 3 after the 2nd Pfizer dose. Feel like I ve been hit by a small car at low speeds. Just achy all over. No headache like some people have reported, but just joints and extremities really achy. I know someone asked if I had any symptoms from the 2nd shot.
> 
> - DevinT


That was me with my 2nd shingles shot. Ended up just sitting in front of the TV all day. Covid shots went well for me.

Hang in there!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning from AZ- off the perch and will do the infamous Dr. appointment routine and errands…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ugh, day 3 after the 2nd Pfizer dose. Feel like I ve been hit by a small car at low speeds. Just achy all over. No headache like some people have reported, but just joints and extremities really achy. I know someone asked if I had any symptoms from the 2nd shot.
> 
> - DevinT


That's how my arm with pins in it feels every day.


----------



## pottz

> I m saddened to see how LeeRoy has been vilified in this thread. He s one of the most valuable LJs out there when members ask for help in his areas of expertise. He s posted detailed how-to for hardware, finishing, carcass construction and on and on. He s taken time to do SketchUp drawings to make what he s trying to explain as clear as day to the LJ he s trying to help. I recall once when a member needed a type of hinge he couldn t find and LeeRoy mailed them to him for free.
> 
> Did you ever think there might be things you re not aware of that influence the choices a member makes? No need to get all hurt about it. Be a man and move on. No one owes anyone an explanation about why they do what they do, and they aren t being a sissy by not explaining themselves. It s their business and no one else s.
> 
> - Rich


im saddened too thinking he was a good friend only too be shut out for no reason i can think of.if i dd something too offend him he should just come to me and work it out.that was his choice right or wrong.


----------



## pottz

> Ugh, day 3 after the 2nd Pfizer dose. Feel like I ve been hit by a small car at low speeds. Just achy all over. No headache like some people have reported, but just joints and extremities really achy. I know someone asked if I had any symptoms from the 2nd shot.
> 
> - DevinT


yeah thats very common a couple guys i know had the same,some have headaches too,usually only lasts a day or two.i was good for both the moderna shots seems more so with the pfizer.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 on the Maderna for myself


----------



## pottz

anyone notice we have just passed the the show count of 5498 ? one more milestone too go.


----------



## RichT

.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- My final post for your birthday…
> 
> *What do you always get on your birthday?
> 
> Another year older.*
> 
> looking forward to seeing you up at the "perch"...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Night, night, DW, sleep tight.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I thought I had already tucked you in ?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*
I was tucked in then I was awakened by someone trying to cut off my perch…*










*
Pottz are you right or left-handed?*


----------



## 987Ron

New battery in the P-car, all is well again, only had to reset the clock. Big Surprise $0.00 3 yr warranty and battery was 15 months old. Not sure why it wasn't prorated, but why ask when it was so good.

New glasses finally got here. Frame hold up on one. One regular set and one safety both with prescription. Same prescription for the last 6 years.

Hardly any shop time, did put in a switch on the mini table saw and vac. Turn on the saw, it turns on the vac. Finding where to plug it in and where to run the cord. Electrical outlets in a shop are like clamps, never have enough.


----------



## 987Ron

> I was tucked in then I was awakened by someone trying to cut off my perch…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Pottz are you right or left-handed?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Definitely not Pottz or one of us. The hand is to clean, no scars, cuts, bruises, to well manicured. Probably your neighbor. Saw is not a Disston or DevinT''s Japanese saw. Nope none of us.


----------



## bandit571

Tain't mine…








Not shiny enough…









When I can see reflections of what used to be…


----------



## DevinT

That's one way to bookmatch some grain (by reflection) ^_^


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Can't remember when my hands were that clean.


----------



## corelz125

It seems once I smash a finger they just keep coming. End up with 3 or 4 battered, bruised, or bleeding.

Leeroy went the way of others who have been in and out of our threads. After having to deal with some back lash and nonsense he had enough and rode off into the sunset.

Devin I asked. Seems most people I know under 60 get a reaction the following day after the 2nd shot.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I must be blocked, the only option on your page is to block you. Good blocking test )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yeah. It was just an experiment. I never stopped liking you
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Having never blocked someone, or bothered to see how this has been interesting.
> 
> Okay so we are slow this morning and I am thinking maybe I should have listened to my inner voices and rolled over and stayed in bed.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I have never seen much point to all the verbal warfare and blocking. The only reason I know anything about it was the site wide announcements telling how to promote and actually make a few truces ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz- My final post for your birthday…
> 
> *What do you always get on your birthday?
> 
> Another year older.*
> 
> looking forward to seeing you up at the "perch"...
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Night, night, DW, sleep tight.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I thought I had already tucked you in ?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *
> I was tucked in then I was awakened by someone trying to cut off my perch…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Pottz are you right or left-handed?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


*DW* When your detective work is successful how about sending the tree pruner up here to WW to prune the 10-foot tall hedges that block the views of oncoming traffic? Might save a life or 2 if it prevents an accident with a 60 mph speeder.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I am no longer blocked and posted that the project was a nice box.
> It is in the past for me. No problems. Just one of those things. Computer and phone glitches much much worse.
> 
> Morning all, first cup of coffee, Only 70 degrees as a high today.
> See the Pipeline is back in service without paying the ransom.
> 
> If I was a B. Gates or other multibillionaire I would set up a few young techies to hack, bug and malware spammers, certain robo callers, hackers and such. Giggle at their success.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> - 987Ron


Hackers won the lotto ;-(( Colonial paid. 
https://www.propertycasualty360.com/2021/05/13/colonial-pipeline-paid-nearly-5-million-in-ransom-to-hackers/?enlcmp=nltrplt2&kw=Colonial%20Pipeline%20paid%20nearly%20%245%20million%20in%20ransom%20to%20hackers&utm_campaign=dailynews&utm_content=20210513&utm_medium=enl&utm_source=email&utm_term=pc360

MickeySoft was the last company to take cybersecurity seriously.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz and I are an example of spatting turned into a friendship. IMO he started to see things my way :>)

The best way to heal with someone is through food; may I suggest lunch with some Hot Pockets and cold Coors light long necks…

Topic: Masks You may have seen in the news that if you are vaccinated you do not have to wear one indoors or outdoors… me thinks that there will be more said about this…

Out to the shop…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *DW* When your detective work is successful how about sending the tree pruner up here to WW to prune the 10-foot tall hedges that block the views of oncoming traffic? Might save a life or 2 if it prevents an accident with a 60 mph speeder.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Ask Pottz he has the exact one I saw him using on the Cali patio, last week


----------



## corelz125

That colonial pipeline was just another excuse to raise prices to make up what they lost last year. We get stuck paying again,.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That colonial pipeline was just another excuse to raise prices to make up what they lost last year. We get stuck paying again,.
> 
> - corelz125


*+1*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ugh, day 3 after the 2nd Pfizer dose. Feel like I ve been hit by a small car at low speeds. Just achy all over. No headache like some people have reported, but just joints and extremities really achy. I know someone asked if I had any symptoms from the 2nd shot.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> That was me with my 2nd shingles shot. Ended up just sitting in front of the TV all day. Covid shots went well for me.
> 
> Hang in there!
> 
> - sras


The worse the reaction to the vaccine is the worse an actual case of the virus would have been. Thankfully they have had good progress. ;-)) Our daughter is a respiratory therapist. Lots of overtime this last year. She had a couple months of 6 and 7 12.5 hour shifts per week ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That colonial pipeline was just another excuse to raise prices to make up what they lost last year. We get stuck paying again,.
> 
> - corelz125


Colonial is just the tip of the iceberg. China is In full worldwide data control.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *DW* When your detective work is successful how about sending the tree pruner up here to WW to prune the 10-foot tall hedges that block the views of oncoming traffic? Might save a life or 2 if it prevents an accident with a 60 mph speeder.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Ask Pottz he has the exact one I saw him using on the Cali patio, last week
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


1250 miles is a long trip to prune a few trees ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bloomberg
"Colonial Pipeline *paid close to $5 million to foreign hackers* in an effort to keep fuel flowing along the U.S. East Coast, Bloomberg News reported Thursday. *The ransom paid in cryptocurrency was forked over almost a week ago*-long before gas station lines started forming in multiple states like it was 1979 all over again. *News of the payment contradicted earlier reports that the company had no intention of submitting to extortion.* The Federal Bureau of Investigation generally frowns on such payoffs, in part because in cases like this, the tools criminals provide to fix a hack often don't work. Once they got their ransom, the Colonial hackers (thought to be in Russia or Eastern Europe) sent over a decrypting tool to restore the pipeline's disabled computer network. But alas, the tool was so slow that Colonial had to keep using its own backups to restore service. -David E. Rovella"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Anyone ever try this procedure for back problems? this was my choice #2…

*Direct Lateral Interbody Fusion*















The reason for this post is to let our newest "Sexagenarian" * Pottz *know he has older friends who could help him in the future…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- My final post for your birthday…
> 
> *What do you always get on your birthday?
> 
> Another year older.*
> 
> looking forward to seeing you up at the "perch"...
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Night, night, DW, sleep tight.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I thought I had already tucked you in ?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *
> I was tucked in then I was awakened by someone trying to cut off my perch…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Pottz are you right or left-handed?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


well…..not sure buddy,ill get back too ya !


----------



## pottz

> I was tucked in then I was awakened by someone trying to cut off my perch…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Pottz are you right or left-handed?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Definitely not Pottz or one of us. The hand is to clean, no scars, cuts, bruises, to well manicured. Probably your neighbor. Saw is not a Disston or DevinT s Japanese saw. Nope none of us.
> 
> - 987Ron


yeah my hands and arms are full of cuts, bruises ,scars this week.not me my friend.


----------



## pottz

> It seems once I smash a finger they just keep coming. End up with 3 or 4 battered, bruised, or bleeding.
> 
> Leeroy went the way of others who have been in and out of our threads. After having to deal with some back lash and nonsense he had enough and rode off into the sunset.
> 
> Devin I asked. Seems most people I know under 60 get a reaction the following day after the 2nd shot.
> 
> - corelz125


out of respect for our op's request we need too put the leeroy matter to rest guys.enough said.


----------



## pottz

> Ugh, day 3 after the 2nd Pfizer dose. Feel like I ve been hit by a small car at low speeds. Just achy all over. No headache like some people have reported, but just joints and extremities really achy. I know someone asked if I had any symptoms from the 2nd shot.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> That was me with my 2nd shingles shot. Ended up just sitting in front of the TV all day. Covid shots went well for me.
> 
> Hang in there!
> 
> - sras
> 
> The worse the reaction to the vaccine is the worse an actual case of the virus would have been. Thankfully they have had good progress. ;-)) Our daughter is a respiratory therapist. Lots of overtime this last year. She had a couple months of 6 and 7 12.5 hour shifts per week ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yes thats what i heard if you had a severe reaction you would have had a severe case of the virus.


----------



## pottz

> Anyone ever try this procedure for back problems? this was my choice #2…
> 
> *Direct Lateral Interbody Fusion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason for this post is to let our newest "Sexagenarian" * Pottz *know he has older friends who could help him in the future…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


great dw scare the hell outta me,luckily ive never had any real back problems (knock on wood)


----------



## sras

Today was a blood donation. First time. Went fine BUT I did end up putting in a very light afternoon.

Tomorrow I'll be putting composite decking on a patio bench for a friend. 18 ft long - 3 boards. I've got the fastening clips and the color matched screws from a previous project. He's a few years younger than me but got hammered by a stroke ~2 years ago. He's made a very good recovery but still can use some help. It will be a good day.


----------



## 987Ron

Steve great to give your time to a friend and blood to a stranger. 
If I got down on a deck to do the work, I might not get back up. Old age slows one down. Alot.


----------



## corelz125

That trex stuff I looked at it a few years ago I figured i would use it for the floor in my shed. I looked at the price tag and went right to the pressure treated stuff. Trex is expensive but once its in its lasts a long time and very little maintenance.


----------



## 987Ron

Time to take the dog out for her nightly duties. Then bed time. DW Not the *" Ancient Mariner* " again, Sure would like a night time story about something else.

Nite all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DW is here Ron- tonight's story- the Little Engine that Could We will listen to the story and then discuss and contrast Corona Crazy, the Show and now the Garage… we did it Brother's now let's keep on… to borrow my

Top Max Closing…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Put final coat of finish on the Urn pieces tonight. Should be able to assemble in couple days. Meanwhile my 18 inch drawer slides arrived so I started work on cutting two drawers into 4 drawers and adding 2 drawer bottoms. Got them all cut out and sized up and off to the finishing room.


----------



## pottz

> Today was a blood donation. First time. Went fine BUT I did end up putting in a very light afternoon.
> 
> Tomorrow I ll be putting composite decking on a patio bench for a friend. 18 ft long - 3 boards. I ve got the fastening clips and the color matched screws from a previous project. He s a few years younger than me but got hammered by a stroke ~2 years ago. He s made a very good recovery but still can use some help. It will be a good day.
> 
> - sras


thats being a good friend steve.we will all get their someday and wish we have someone like you.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *.*
> 
> - Rich


My post is not about previous issues, but a shout-out to Rich… In the past, you captured my deletes… Well I read your original post, at the Dr. office but could not save it and share it like you have done to me :>)

Rich I just want to share that you have great offerings to Lumber Jocks. You are always offered an "e-mail tuck-in"

To admin… No one is blocked, post "G" and onto woodworking?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Today was a blood donation. First time. Went fine BUT I did end up putting in a very light afternoon.
> 
> - sras


Congrats Steve. The supply is critical here. The last 2 times I went to donate they rejected me. Heartbeat too slow. They suggested I jog before I come in, but my knees are shot ;-))


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


good one gunny.


----------



## sras

Thanks guys for the positive comments. I have meant to post my Trex project and I realized I don't have very good pictures of the completed project. I'll take some and then post it. It was an interesting build.

Gunny - fun song titles


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Thanks guys for the positive comments. I have meant to post my Trex project and I realized I don t have very good pictures of the completed project. I ll take some and then post it. It was an interesting build.
> 
> Gunny - fun song titles
> 
> - sras


No sideways pic's…. it is as bad as the box


----------



## pottz

> *.*
> 
> - Rich
> 
> My post is not about previous issues, but a shout-out to Rich… In the past, you captured my deletes… Well I read your original post, at the Dr. office but could not save it and share it like you have done to me :>)
> 
> Rich I just want to share that you have great offerings to Lumber Jocks. You are always offered an "e-mail tuck-in"
> 
> To admin… No one is blocked, post "G" and onto woodworking?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


let it go dw,falling on deaf ears ! lets move forward ?


----------



## sras

> Congrats Steve. The supply is critical here. The last 2 times I went to donate they rejected me. Heartbeat too slow. They suggested I jog before I come in, but my knees are shot ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Just think about propane codes - that should elevate the ol' HR 

We've scheduled our next donation for July.


----------



## sras

Different topic for me. I haven't shared my b'day because I'll be without internet access during that time. But I can still share it.

It's July 11. I'll be as old as pottz 

But I won't even be on DW's perch - I'll be wandering in the wilderness (figuratively)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That trex stuff I looked at it a few years ago I figured i would use it for the floor in my shed. I looked at the price tag and went right to the pressure treated stuff. Trex is expensive but once its in its lasts a long time and very little maintenance.
> 
> - corelz125


It might be a bargain today. I was gonna redo the 3600 sq ft deck this year, but the side effects of a med caused my left arm to become useless ;-(( Hopefully, real wood will recover next year.


----------



## sras

Gunny - fun song titles


> No sideways pic s…. it is as bad as the box
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'll do my best. If I fail you can deny me my Hot Pocket. Or make me eat a cold one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Congrats Steve. The supply is critical here. The last 2 times I went to donate they rejected me. Heartbeat too slow. They suggested I jog before I come in, but my knees are shot ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Just think about propane codes - that should elevate the ol HR
> 
> We ve scheduled our next donation for July.
> 
> - sras


I've been too calm all my life to elevate heart rates, it just causes anxiety ;-(( having worked in the petroleum industry doing electrical and walking away from a fire at a gas pump a few minutes because I was knowledgeable and aware makes it worse since I am not suicidal. Actually, I could understand chity stupidity on a single issue, but a decade of maximizing risk ignoring not only propane code but fire, structural, and line of sight for traffic safety is beginning to look like attempted murder. What level of stupidity is required to allow concrete walls 6 feet tall on top of the ground like a giant domino? Seems like that level of stupidity could not be natural, it must require special training, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gunny - fun song titles
> 
> No sideways pic s…. it is as bad as the box
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I ll do my best. If I fail you can deny me my Hot Pocket. Or make me eat a cold one.
> 
> - sras


Always Hot and Fresh…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


let's get those on the jukebox.

I think Mrs Brown you've got a loverly walker is my favorite ;-))


----------



## sras

> Seems like that level of stupidity could not be natural, it must require special training, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Either that or a lifetime of practice!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

peace out… zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

.

I will let it go here, but Rich is a friend of mine. I still love ya! bud…

and thank you for your contribution here at Lumber Jocks…

Peace out…


----------



## pottz

good night jocks.it's been another loooong day.maybe check in later,if not good morning-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Seems like that level of stupidity could not be natural, it must require special training, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Either that or a lifetime of practice!
> 
> - sras


Since they are not capable, maybe they get bonuses based on the stupidest thing they can dream up to do?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> peace out… zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Where did you find the buzzards *DW*? Hopefully not in the wildwoods behind our house waiting for the earthquake?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> good night jocks.it s been another loooong day.maybe check in later,if not good morning-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Nighty, night pottz. Sleep tight.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz who is tucking who in? I got some reheated Papa John's pizza and Coors light long necks…

This is getting like the Walton's … good night Pottz boy…

Night Top Max I look forward to hearing from you in the AM along with others…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> peace out… zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Where did you find the buzzards *DW*? Hopefully not in the wildwoods behind our house waiting for the earthquake?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


How dare you temp me check back in the AM for a reply…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> peace out… zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Where did you find the buzzards *DW*? Hopefully not in the wildwoods behind our house waiting for the earthquake?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> How dare you temp me check back in the AM for a reply…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


K, I'll be back tomorrow. Being raised on the high desert rangeland, I've seen lots of buzzards circling.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I can start looking for a sports car to join the club. Washington will no longer go after the full payment of speeding tickets if you claim you cannot afford them and they will no longer suspend driver's licenses for not paying speeding tickets. Lead feet are now fully approved )


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Peteybadboy

sras - nice helping out a friend.

I'm going to ask a friend if the 5m payment by colonel will show up in the financial statements and where.

CDC masks outside "nope" if fully vaccinated. good news.

Have a great day all.


----------



## corelz125

Funny cartoons guys.

First they didn't pay the ransom now they did. Guess this means prices are going to keep going up so we fund the ransom.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Finishing Rack has worked well. Several projects in the works.


----------



## 987Ron

> I can start looking for a sports car to join the club. Washington will no longer go after the full payment of speeding tickets if you claim you cannot afford them and they will no longer suspend driver s licenses for not paying speeding tickets. Lead feet are now fully approved )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Just because you drive a "sports car" does not mean you need to drive like an idiot. Speed is relative to conditions. There is always the track. Last ticket I got was in Kansa about 1980, middle of nowhere, no traffic, 68 in a 65 mile per hour zone. It was a warning. Old HP was probably bored.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, catching up on last pms posts. Like the cartoons. DW I fell asleep did not hear the "story".
Quiet house (enjoyment!) wife off to her physical therapy and daughter to work. Dog asleep. 
time to get on the computer program for the laser. No interruptions, hopefully.

Grandfather sun is up and bright, no clouds, coo. morning 78 this afternoon, what could be better.

Have a great day.


----------



## 987Ron

Sometimes while driving being aware can make a difference. As in tickets, detours, others wrecks and traffic problems. My way, not the only way.

I do have a radar detector in the Porsche. There is a small contingent of police that do focus on sports cars, red cars, etc. There are towns that make a lot of income from tickets. Really watch the speed in those areas.

Use to have a Garmin. Now use an app call Waze. Waze is free, works on the phone and with blue tooth can be seen on the cars console screen. A lot of truckers use it. Drivers can report road hazards, police, wrecks etc. and they show up on your screen. Not only do you get the route and alternate routes but fairly good up to the minute hazards and situations ahead, even hidden police that a Garmin does not do.

Lastly Be aware, drive to the conditions and ability, be smooth in your driving. Properly adjust your mirrors, biggest thing wrong when we teach driving awareness and safety.

*Hope I did not seem to be a know it all.* I have taught a number of different after licensed driving courses and driving technique forums. Not just sports car related. Still learning and changing things as I have gotten older, reflect time slowdown, vision have changed.

To me driving is fun when not congested. A fun thing to do if you have passengers, is change the language on your Garmin or Waze to German, Japanese, or even Swahili. Even done it when alone and bored on a long trip.


----------



## DevinT

I used to drive like a maniac. I still own a sports car (could use another), but I haven't had a ticket since I was arrested for street racing over 20 years ago. I haven't driven like that for a long time. If I want to, there is always the Infineon raceway not too far from me. I have taken my current car up to 135 mph and a previous car up to 140 mph. Sometimes I think to myself that it's a miracle I am still alive.

I don't suspect I will ever reach those speeds ever again though (which was many years ago). Have a family on the way. Thankfully spouse did not make me sell the sports car - which I mostly drive around at the speed limit or slower and limit my fun time to freeway on-ramps. It's a gas to drive around even at 2 mph because of how throaty it is.


----------



## corelz125

Ron I use Waze or Google maps sometimes. I had a Tom Tom now those things are obsolete with a GPS in every phone or car.

I used to speed all the time when I was younger. When they started charging a fee for having points on my license is when I started slowing down


----------



## bandit571

License renewal for the car, was today…...DMV wasn't busy….just walk in, step right up to the counter, hand her the paperwork…pay the $37.75 for that little sticker that goes on the plate…..took longer to drive out there and back.

Will see about a bit of Brunch, in a bit. Cloudless 62 degrees outside….almost too nice to sit indoors.


----------



## sras

Nice rack gunny!


> Thankfully spouse did not make me sell the sports car - which I mostly drive around at the speed limit or slower and limit my fun time to freeway on-ramps. It's a gas to drive around even at 2 mph because of how throaty it is.
> 
> - DevinT


That's my main source of entertainment with the Vette as well! Up to freeway speed ASAP! One time I did that and lured a patrol car to chase after me. I think he was disappointed when I let off the gas as I hit the speed limit.

I'm off to rebuild the bench - Later!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Moke has anyone ever tried this with you?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Finishing Rack has worked well. Several projects in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 very nice…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- You never fail to amaze me… WAZE more good advice from you… Thx

Errands to run back at noon…


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


did you guys see on the news that guy that was riding in the back seat of a self driving tesla.i guess he had full faith in the system.had a friend that saw a guy on the freeway asleep at the wheel while the car drove.


----------



## corelz125

I can't wait for self driving cars. I can use a nap on the way home many days. Few days I have napped while crawling in traffic. Lucky I woke up before hitting the car in front of me


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I was in line at local gas station. Woman behind me taps me on shoulder and politely asks me to step to the right. Sure. She then calls out the guy in front of me for grabbed her butt while in store. Mr Moron laughs and asks what are you going to do about it?

The look on his face was priceless as she drove her right foot into his manhood. Heck I had to swallow a little bit in sympathy. From the ground he asks for help.

So I inquired, " what you want me to rub them for you?"

Woman bought my chips and coke.

It's crazy out here people.


----------



## 987Ron

On the laser all day. Everything worked, well the operator (me) had a glitch or two. Still learning the idiocyracies (i know spelled wrong) etc. Made some signs for daughters Knitting and imprinted some 1/2" wide basswood slats for a small program. Kind of fun. Program takes awhile the more it has to print, so I read the new Porsche mag., added a base to the mini-saw, swept the floor of the shop. etc. 
Now to go gloat. No, that would come back to haunt me

Later


----------



## corelz125

Good for her. He deserved it


----------



## corelz125

Gunny where's this gas station that you go to? It sounds like there's a lot of action there


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny good story. The rack is working well. I have a niece that could pummel a lot of guys. She trains You would not know by the size of her. BTW I agree w corlez125.

Putting off starting a new project, driving to TX on Thursday to see family.

Got a Z3 up to 125 but backed off. Stretch of 287 in North NJ that goes down then up, with great visibility. (Moke I apologize) Devin those are impressive numbers. The Z3 wasn't worked up at that speed.

Now I floor a golf cart. BTW shot 36 for 9 yesterday. 2 birds and 3 more good looks at bird that could have gone. My best on the side 33. I don't get that low (36) much anymore.


----------



## pottz

just finished up another long day on the cali patio refresh,just minor stuff left which is good because im dead after 6 straight days.cant wait to get back to work so i can rest-lol.well time for a whiskey drink and some time in the spa.later boys.


----------



## sras

2 1/2 hours to rebuild the the bench and then 1 1/2 hours to have lunch and visit. Makes for a good day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * and some time in the spa.later boys.*
> 
> - pottz


Idea- take a selfie and post it here to get Friday night going…










At least I posted a nice pic on how I picture you in the tub… We could always add the Duck…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ps the gas station memories… Ron they won't remember…

*Standard Oil Red Crown Women Attendants*










*and here is one for Gunny…*


----------



## 987Ron

A step even farther back in time. Only remember one station that had this type of pumps, also had a soda pop in a cooler with ice and cold water to keep the pop cold. No lift for oil and lube jobs, but a pit the car drove over. Steps down into the pit. 
I do remember a Phillips 66 station in Bartlesville, Ok (Phillips 66 headquarters) that looked like this. I was born and grew up in Bartlesville. As a teenager i saw gas prices in the 27 and 29 range.










Long handle on the side of the pump was the pump handle to pump the gas up to the glass cylinder. Numbers on the side of the cylinder showed how many gallons had been pumped up. The hose was then put in the car and gravity fed the gas from the cylinder into the car. While this was going on they washed your windshield, checked the oil and air in the tires all for 27 cents a gallon. Isn't progress wonderful.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A step even farther back in time. Only remember one station that had this type of pumps, also had a soda pop in a cooler with ice and cold water to keep the pop cold. No lift for oil and lube jobs, but a pit the car drove over. Steps down into the pit.
> I do remember a Phillips 66 station in Bartlesville, Ok (Phillips 66 headquarters) that looked like this. I was born and grew up in Bartlesville. As a teenager i saw gas prices in the 27 and 29 range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long handle on the side of the pump was the pump handle to pump the gas up to the glass cylinder. Numbers on the side of the cylinder showed how many gallons had been pumped up. The hose was then put in the car and gravity fed the gas from the cylinder into the car. While this was going on they washed your windshield, checked the oil and air in the tires all for 27 cents a gallon. Isn t progress wonderful.
> 
> - 987Ron


*+1 "Isn t progress wonderful."*

*Without answering yes or no… Let ask you this… "Do we have a choice?"*

*"Lead Follow or Get Out of the Way"* a quote by Ted Turner not that I like Ted Turner but his quote IMO describes society…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*God bless America- "Poll Finds Over a Quarter of American Men Think They'd Lose a Fight With a House Cat"*

https://www.infowars.com/posts/poll-finds-over-a-quarter-of-american-men-think-theyd-lose-a-fight-with-a-house-cat/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I can start looking for a sports car to join the club. Washington will no longer go after the full payment of speeding tickets if you claim you cannot afford them and they will no longer suspend driver s licenses for not paying speeding tickets. Lead feet are now fully approved )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Just because you drive a "sports car" does not mean you need to drive like an idiot. Speed is relative to conditions. There is always the track. Last ticket I got was in Kansa about 1980, middle of nowhere, no traffic, 68 in a 65 mile per hour zone. It was a warning. Old HP was probably bored.
> 
> - 987Ron


It's not intentional idiocracy. Driving trucks and vans overloaded with materials and tools is a very different sensation than cars. One time an engineer who had a rented Lincoln suggested I take it to the top of the mountain when I was working on the water district controls at Mud Mountain Dam. My van was not convenient to get out to make the trip. I was putting along the logging road, I looked and the speedometer, I was doing over 60 mph! It is a matter of suspension you are used to the feel.


----------



## 987Ron

> *God bless America- "Poll Finds Over a Quarter of American Men Think They'd Lose a Fight With a House Cat"*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Do not plan on ever getting into a position to find out. We do have a cat, put no fights.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Finishing Rack has worked well. Several projects in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Impressive, Great operation.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> did you guys see on the news that guy that was riding in the back seat of a self driving tesla.i guess he had full faith in the system.had a friend that saw a guy on the freeway asleep at the wheel while the car drove.
> 
> - pottz


No, but I'm not surprised. It will be interesting to see how the controls are able to deal with average drivers cutting in and out of traffic. There was a developer from Bellevue who rode in a self-driver to a meeting in ********************tatle a couple of years ago. He said the car not tailgating means all the vehicles will no longer fit on the freeway here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Hit the kitchen today…* Shout out to "Rich"* .... Thx for the B-mineral fry pan posts, and not to use flax seed oil…
*
The pan…*










*Cooked an 8 egg omelet for individual breakfast starters then the mushrooms*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *God bless America- "Poll Finds Over a Quarter of American Men Think They'd Lose a Fight With a House Cat"*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/poll-finds-over-a-quarter-of-american-men-think-theyd-lose-a-fight-with-a-house-cat/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The other 3/4 haven't figured it out yet ) I remember dad having to move a cat's nest from under a barn he was going to move. He had leather gloves on to move that tabby out to get the kittens moved. His hands were well calloused being a farmer. He finally got the kittens moved, but I think the tabby won the fights. ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> No, but I m not surprised. It will be interesting to see how the controls are able to deal with average drivers cutting in and out of traffic. * There was a developer from Bellevue who rode in a self-driver to a meeting in ********************tatle a couple of years ago. He said the car not tailgating means all the vehicles will no longer fit on the freeway here.
> *
> - TopamaxSurvivor


People what he posted is foreseeable please try to digest the scenario… I have adaptive cruise control and when once set it will keep me spaced should someone slow down. Currently, I can disengage but will I in the future…
IMO it won't be like George Jetson having freedom in the skies…

+1 Top Max on your insight…


----------



## pottz

> and some time in the spa.later boys.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Idea- take a selfie and post it here to get Friday night going…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I posted a nice pic on how I picture you in the tub… We could always add the Duck…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


close but a little more refined dw-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A step even farther back in time. Only remember one station that had this type of pumps, also had a soda pop in a cooler with ice and cold water to keep the pop cold. No lift for oil and lube jobs, but a pit the car drove over. Steps down into the pit.
> I do remember a Phillips 66 station in Bartlesville, Ok (Phillips 66 headquarters) that looked like this. I was born and grew up in Bartlesville. As a teenager i saw gas prices in the 27 and 29 range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long handle on the side of the pump was the pump handle to pump the gas up to the glass cylinder. Numbers on the side of the cylinder showed how many gallons had been pumped up. The hose was then put in the car and gravity fed the gas from the cylinder into the car. While this was going on they washed your windshield, checked the oil and air in the tires all for 27 cents a gallon. Isn t progress wonderful.
> 
> - 987Ron


I don't remember if I ever saw one of those pumps at a gas station or not. My grandpa had one on his farm.

I do remember gas not dropping below .30 cents. I had 2 saddle tanks on my pickup, I would fill them at about 27 cents. That would usually last until gas went up to 31 o 33. My truck got close to empty and I finally gave in and bought gas over .30 cents. Never went below again ;-((


----------



## pottz

> A step even farther back in time. Only remember one station that had this type of pumps, also had a soda pop in a cooler with ice and cold water to keep the pop cold. No lift for oil and lube jobs, but a pit the car drove over. Steps down into the pit.
> I do remember a Phillips 66 station in Bartlesville, Ok (Phillips 66 headquarters) that looked like this. I was born and grew up in Bartlesville. As a teenager i saw gas prices in the 27 and 29 range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long handle on the side of the pump was the pump handle to pump the gas up to the glass cylinder. Numbers on the side of the cylinder showed how many gallons had been pumped up. The hose was then put in the car and gravity fed the gas from the cylinder into the car. While this was going on they washed your windshield, checked the oil and air in the tires all for 27 cents a gallon. Isn t progress wonderful.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> *+1 "Isn t progress wonderful."*
> 
> *Without answering yes or no… Let ask you this… "Do we have a choice?"*
> 
> *"Lead Follow or Get Out of the Way"* a quote by Ted Turner not that I like Ted Turner but his quote IMO describes society…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


how the hell old are you guys ?


----------



## pottz

> *God bless America- "Poll Finds Over a Quarter of American Men Think They'd Lose a Fight With a House Cat"*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/poll-finds-over-a-quarter-of-american-men-think-theyd-lose-a-fight-with-a-house-cat/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah well bet again?


----------



## 987Ron

There are other scenarios to consider also. The electric grid may or may not be able to handle electric cars as the cars become more plentiful. However consider the power outage that happened in Texas last month. While a generator could be used to power the gas pumps, the generators in businesses and homes are not of capacity to recharge the electric car easily. Maybe overnight. Porsche Magazine Panorama had an article on it in their last issue. While emergency gas vehicles can be refueled in a crisis electric vehicles in police, fire, ambulances pose a problem. New ways new problems.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> No, but I m not surprised. It will be interesting to see how the controls are able to deal with average drivers cutting in and out of traffic. * There was a developer from Bellevue who rode in a self-driver to a meeting in ********************tatle a couple of years ago. He said the car not tailgating means all the vehicles will no longer fit on the freeway here.
> *
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> People what he posted is foreseeable please try to digest the scenario… I have adaptive cruise control and when once set it will keep me spaced should someone slow down. Currently, I can disengage but will I in the future…
> IMO it won t be like George Jetson having freedom in the skies…
> 
> +1 Top Max on your insight…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


If they all took to the skies, homes would need steel roofs and sidewalks would too. Playgrounds would have to move into barns or just be abandoned ;-((


----------



## 987Ron

> how the hell old are you guys ?
> 
> - pottz


Older than dirt!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> how the hell old are you guys ?
> 
> - pottz


We are alive to give guidance on how to or not behave to you younger elders…

Here is one from 1972 for you…


----------



## pottz

> how the hell old are you guys ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Older than dirt!
> 
> - 987Ron


ha ha just as i thought ! it's ok im a gardener too so i love dirt !


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> how the hell old are you guys ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We are alive to give guidance on how to or not behave to you younger elders…
> 
> Here is one from 1972 for you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


good times i was twelve.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

BIRTHDAY REMINDER… MAY 15th BANDITS

I'll send my greeting tomorrow…

Upcoming Petey and Devin


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> how the hell old are you guys ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Older than dirt!
> 
> - 987Ron


*Yet wiser than all of us…*


----------



## RichT

> Hit the kitchen today…* Shout out to "Rich"* .... Thx for the B-mineral fry pan posts, and not to use flax seed oil…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Glad you're liking it, DW. Looks like you did an expert job of seasoning it. That's just how it's supposed to look.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hit the kitchen today…* Shout out to "Rich"* .... Thx for the B-mineral fry pan posts, and not to use flax seed oil…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Glad you re liking it, DW. Looks like you did an expert job of seasoning it. That s just how it s supposed to look.
> 
> - Rich


Thx for listening… The B-mineral fry pan is the best. I hope that others will look into it… 
I follow a youtube guy called Uncle Scott… with you and him…

Ps. caveat do not use acidic foods (tomato …) and how to clean it and recoat it… the best pan.

Pss. I use Crisco or butter… I believe that you use lard? I can't do it (the mindset)

Later keep in touch with us…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> how the hell old are you guys ?
> 
> - pottz


Old enough to know better than to live in WA, but too old to move.


----------



## RichT

> Ps. caveat do not use acidic foods (tomato …) and how to clean it and recoat it… the best pan.
> 
> Pss. I use Crisco or butter… I believe that you use lard? I can t do it (the mindset)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The acidic food issue is true for any iron cookware. Regarding fats, I generally don't use much lard except in my frijoles de la olla. I did mention using tallow and duck fat. Same thing, different animal.

Remember that real leaf lard is a completely different product than Hormel or Armour that you buy in blocks and tubs. That stuff is hydrogenated to make it shelf stable.


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all Dog needs out, then off to the bed.


----------



## pottz

> Nite all Dog needs out, then off to the bed.
> 
> - 987Ron


nighty night ronnie,sweet dreams !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got a package today from *Peteybadboy*. What a blessing, I shared with my Mother and she was beside herself in joy. Greatly appreciate the time and effort that went into this masterpiece for my Father's Flag.

Flag is NOT folded correctly and will remain so. The men in Dad's Sunday School class folded it. Despite the best of efforts and a lot of laughter and jokes about Dad saying just fold it already, it will remain as is. Mother said for her the jokes and care from those who were his friends are what is important to her.


----------



## pottz

> Got a package today from *Peteybadboy*. What a blessing, I shared with my Mother and she was beside herself in joy. Greatly appreciate the time and effort that went into this masterpiece for my Father s Flag.
> 
> Flag is NOT folded correctly and will remain so. The men in Dad s Sunday School class folded it. Despite the best of efforts and a lot of laughter and jokes about Dad saying just fold it already, it will remain as is. Mother said for her the jokes and care from those who were his friends are what is important to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


it's beautiful because it was made with love.and i dont know the correct way but it sure looks good too me gunny. god bless your dad.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> it s beautiful because it was made with love.and i dont know the correct way but it sure looks good too me gunny. god bless your dad.
> 
> - pottz


Oh yeah, Pete did a great job. Run will be ready next few days. Waiting on nameplate.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 on the flag case*


----------



## pottz

the pottz cali patio rework will be revealed tomorrow right after i get outta urgent care-lol. right now im out enjoying what ive done with a nice glass of pinot by the fire.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> the pottz cali patio rework will be revealed tomorrow right after i get outta urgent care-lol. right now im out enjoying what ive done with a nice glass of pinot by the fire.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## corelz125

Job well done Petey. nice story about the folding of the flag Gunny.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Got a package today from *Peteybadboy*. What a blessing, I shared with my Mother and she was beside herself in joy. Greatly appreciate the time and effort that went into this masterpiece for my Father s Flag.
> 
> Flag is NOT folded correctly and will remain so. The men in Dad s Sunday School class folded it. Despite the best of efforts and a lot of laughter and jokes about Dad saying just fold it already, it will remain as is. Mother said for her the jokes and care from those who were his friends are what is important to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Awesome! Best of the best ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My last 3 speeding tickets ;-( Years ago I got a speeding ticket on a state highway on the coast. The highway speed was 50 mph instead of 60. I had several contracts in the area and was traveling the coastal highways a lot. I started watching for speed limit signs on the coastal highways. There weren't any. I called DOT to ask why. It is the county's responsibility to post them. That was obviously a win-win-win for county governments. No speed limit signs beyond the first one leaving towns saved the installation and maintenance costs. The state patrol wrote the tickets. The fines were paid into the county treasury through their county court system. People expect highways to have highway speed limits. Most of the people traveling through the area are out-of-town tourists. Costs more than it is worth to go to court to fight their scam.

The next one was entering the town of Morton, WA on State Highway 508. Morton is well known for being a speed trap. The speed dropped to 40, then there was a reduced speed ahead sign. I was coasting watching for the speed to lower. A cop pulled in behind me to write a speeding ticket. He asked if I saw the 25 sign. No I had not. He said it was a few feet behind me. When he got done, I went back to see it. 2 blocks along the street was clear except for a single tree about 10 feet tall with a bushy top. Aligned perfectly hidden from view about 20 feet behind that tree was a 25 mph speed limit sign. I would have taken a picture and taken it to court, but I expected the municipal judge to be in on the scam. Later I found I should have done it. It was in county court. I drove past the area and the tree was gone. I'm fairly sure an attorney probably got a ticket and shoved that tree up that cop's @$$ sideways ;-))

The last one was on a 2 lane street. I knew there was a school zone ahead with automated speed tickets. I was coasting with my foot off the gas doing about 26 watching for the 20 mph limit. There was a school bus in the right lane. When I saw the speed sign on the far side of the street, I knew I had passed the one in my lane. I got a ticket in the mail. I always wondered if the school bus got one too. No point in taking that scam to court with the other two scams on the record.

That reminds me of my first tickegt in my 67 Cougar. The road out of my apartment entered Highway 99 north of SeaTac airport. The intersection had 4 streets with a stoplight. The street from the apartment entered as a 5th street at a 45-degree angle with a stop sign. There was a state patrol station a couple of blocks north of that. I approached and stopped at the stop sign. No one was moving so I proceeded into the intersection. Cars started moving behind me just after I entered. A state patrol pulled me over. He asked about the stop sign, I told him I was at a complete stop. He said I needed to enter the intersection correctly. I asked how to do that. He said pull on to the street perpendicular to Hwy 99, then make a right-hand turn to go north. I mentioned the 45-degree street entered ahead of the stop line on the street he said to turn on to. He said he didn't know how to do it right but I needed to do it in the future. He wrote a ticket, but I don't recall for what. Obviously, a kid in a 67 Cougar or anything similar was going to get a ticket to make quota in those days ;-((

I just remembered my adventure doing a lighting project in the King County Jail a few months before the election for county executive with an undercover cop wearing a wire. This post is too long already. That will wait for another day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> the pottz cali patio rework will be revealed tomorrow right after i get outta urgent care-lol. right now im out enjoying what ive done with a nice glass of pinot by the fire.
> 
> - pottz


I'm sure we will be proud of the pottz patio reclaim project. Well worth a tired week with plenty of rest ahead ;-)


----------



## pottz

> the pottz cali patio rework will be revealed tomorrow right after i get outta urgent care-lol. right now im out enjoying what ive done with a nice glass of pinot by the fire.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no burn barrel dw,besides i get fined big time here.


----------



## pottz

as too bobs speeding adventures the only speeding ticket i ever got was when a buddy of mine we were heading out too ride our three wheelers.anyone remember those? it was about 8am in the middle of nowhere in the dessert going about 90-95 and i was following him,i look at the rear view and i see a car closing in fast,******************** it was a highway patrol. pretty soon he's right beside me motioning too pull over,he then speeds up too my buddy and does the same.so we both pull over.he gets out and is waiting for another car that he flags over.he gets three of us in one stop in the middle of nowhere.im sure he bragged about that for a long time-lol.my stupid friend starts arguing with him that we were only going 80.i said shut up man your just pissin him off.he was real cool though asked me about my camp stove and stuff.only wrote me up for 85,i was doin 95 when he was beside me-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corelz your nightly tuck-in video…*

*Wolf-like Husky Dog Not Impressed With Grooming*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> as too bobs speeding adventures the only speeding ticket i ever got was when a buddy of mine we were heading out too ride our three wheelers.anyone remember those? it was about 8am in the middle of nowhere in the dessert going about 90-95 and i was following him,i look at the rear view and i see a car closing in fast,******************** it was a highway patrol. pretty soon he s right beside me motioning too pull over,he then speeds up too my buddy and does the same.so we both pull over.he gets out and is waiting for another car that he flags over.he gets three of us in one stop in the middle of nowhere.im sure he bragged about that for a long time-lol.my stupid friend starts arguing with him that we were only going 80.i said shut up man your just pissin him off.he was real cool though asked me about my camp stove and stuff.only wrote me up for 85,i was doin 95 when he was beside me-lol.
> 
> - pottz


*Moke what do you say…*


----------



## pottz

> as too bobs speeding adventures the only speeding ticket i ever got was when a buddy of mine we were heading out too ride our three wheelers.anyone remember those? it was about 8am in the middle of nowhere in the dessert going about 90-95 and i was following him,i look at the rear view and i see a car closing in fast,******************** it was a highway patrol. pretty soon he s right beside me motioning too pull over,he then speeds up too my buddy and does the same.so we both pull over.he gets out and is waiting for another car that he flags over.he gets three of us in one stop in the middle of nowhere.im sure he bragged about that for a long time-lol.my stupid friend starts arguing with him that we were only going 80.i said shut up man your just pissin him off.he was real cool though asked me about my camp stove and stuff.only wrote me up for 85,i was doin 95 when he was beside me-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Moke what do you say…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


he's awol !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Night all- bedtime videos and look forward to some morning Posts…

*BIRTHDAY REMINDER "BANDIT"*... MAY 15th SATURDAY…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

When I was pulling our first 5th wheel across Wyoming, I got bored counting antelope in the sagebrush. I decided to see how the 5er handled at higher speeds. The limit was 75, I cruised at about 65. I kicked it up to about 80 plus. No cops, but the semis blasting past must have been doing at least 95 maybe, more. LB told me he drove one that would do 110 loaded at about 2 mpg.


----------



## corelz125

Most huskies do not like getting groomed. It's a fight to wash the dire wolf I usually end up almost as wet as him


----------



## pottz

in cali the truckers all stay right at 65 even though the limit is 55.chp understands and as long as they stay their they leave em alone.


----------



## pottz

> Most huskies do not like getting groomed. It s a fight to wash the dire wolf I usually end up almost as wet as him
> 
> - corelz125


this beagle is pretty cool with it,i put her in the tub and she just stands there and lets me wash her.then when we dry she puts her front legs up on the top of the tub so i can wipe her down,the first beagle,ha,first chance and she jumped outta the tub !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I always wondered why they post 10 under enforced. It seems to be moving to 15 now ;-) Canada gets a bigger break at 20 Kmph, a mile faster than 10 mph ;-)


----------



## pottz

quiet night here tonight,everyone tierd ? hell im tierd but lets go.wheres bandit? he always has good music too play.this is the problem with coast too coast members,im 3 hours ahead.we need some hawaii guys too join -lol.hell wheres the duck these days he's way ahead.somebody pissed him off again,hell maybe me ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy in finishing room.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm up *pottz* but I'm running out of BS ;-(


----------



## RichT

> Got a package today from *Peteybadboy*. What a blessing, I shared with my Mother and she was beside herself in joy. Greatly appreciate the time and effort that went into this masterpiece for my Father s Flag.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That's about as good as it gets. Very heart warming.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Got a package today from *Peteybadboy*. What a blessing, I shared with my Mother and she was beside herself in joy. Greatly appreciate the time and effort that went into this masterpiece for my Father s Flag.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> That s about as good as it gets. Very heart warming.
> 
> - Rich


Indeed, family needed a boost this week.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I remember gas at 25 cents. NJ at the time did not have high gas taxes.

Ron, I agree on electric cars and the grid. I worries me that people that drive electric cars think they are doing the environment good, when they are charging the car by burning oil from the power plant.

Gunny thanks for posting that picture! I have made more than a dozen flag boxes for friends and family. That is the first time someone thought to send me a photo. I have received letters of thanks however which I have kept. Glad your mom is happy. It is all I need right there!

LeeRoyman - thanks for the note. Much appreciated.


----------



## 987Ron

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BANDIT!!!*

Morning all, up early, coffee is really needed this am. Woke up with a solution to a shop problem, so breakfast and off to the shop.

Bright, sunny, 77 degree day, so may have to get out of the shop for some air.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Happy Birthday Bandit


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, I agree on electric cars and the grid. I worries me that people that drive electric cars think they are doing the environment good, when they are charging the car by burning oil from the power plant.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


In addition some studies show the long term pollution from electric cars is greater than gasoline ones. Battery manufacturing and disposal being the main concern, Lithium, lead in the disposal problem, also Lithium mining and processing. Makes one wonder. 
Volkswagen is changing its US name to Voltswagen. Per Porsche Panorama Mags current issue.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya! Too nice a day to just sit around the house. May gas up the Chevy, and see where it will take me.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Gunny looks real nice…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Morning to ya! Too nice a day to just sit around the house. May gas up the Chevy, and see where it will take me.
> 
> - bandit571


*Happy Birthday Bandit…*


----------



## bandit571

One little chore to do, this morning…glue 3 planks into some sort of table top..









Glue, cauls, and clamps….









Tried to get the grain to line up…


----------



## BurlyBob

Yeah, Bandit Happy Birthday.


----------



## sras

Wow! Take a night off and there is too much to reply to! I ended up falling asleep in my chair at 9:30.

pottz - looking forward to seeing your patio upgrade

Bandit - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Bob - good ticket stories. I've managed to avoid the ticket so far but I have one story I'll share:

We had just crossed into WA on Hwy 97. 4 of us in the truck. Climbing a relatively steep hill. Lights go on and I pull over.

Officer: Hello.
Me: Good afternoon Officer!
Officer: Did you know how fast you were going?
Me: Yes I did! I looked at my speed right after I saw your lights. I was doing 66
Officer: I had 68, Are you aware of the speed limit here?
Me: We were just having a discussion about that. I said I thought the limit was 65 but I think I am about to be informed otherwise.
Officer: The speed limit is 55.
Me: Well, there you go.
Officer: Since you're so easy to work with, I'll let you off with a warning.

I fully expected the ticket. I knew I was in the wrong and saw no point in anything but full compliance with a cheerful grin. Worked out well that time.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


beautiful


----------



## 987Ron

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> beautiful
> 
> - pottz


+1 beautiful, that it is. nice work.


----------



## pottz

> Yeah, Bandit Happy Birthday.
> 
> - BurlyBob


+1 enjoy your day.


----------



## 987Ron

Our friend Steve (sras) posted a very nice chest with lots of pictures. Great looking build.


----------



## DevinT

Happy birthday, bandit!


----------



## corelz125

Nice Gunny we need some 360 pics to see the purple heart.


----------



## sras

Nice work Gunny!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Steve- nice job on your project…

Pottz- what was the post count at Corona Crazy?


----------



## pottz

> Steve- nice job on your project…
> 
> Pottz- what was the post count at Corona Crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6194 when we were shot down !
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## pottz

ok guys,and gals here is the fruit of my weeks vacation. a completely repainted, cleaned every inch cali patio.originally i had sunscreen covering the top but im gonna wait because i think i like it better totally open.a lot of work but man it looks so much better now.i should have taken before pic's.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I want to be the first for the lounge chair- are you charging as you have done in the past?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

What was the count for the "Show" at the end?


----------



## sras

Nice work pottz! Ready for fun times.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Nice work pottz! Ready for fun times.
> 
> - sras


*Steve, did you get your membership from Pottz yet?*


----------



## pottz

> *I want to be the first for the lounge chair- are you charging as you have done in the past?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no one pays for anything at my house dw,hell ill even stock the patio fridge with some long necks.


----------



## pottz

> What was the count for the "Show" at the end?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


5498


----------



## pottz

> Nice work pottz! Ready for fun times.
> 
> - sras


yeah ive got day left to enjoy it before going back too work.at least i can get some rest their-lol.


----------



## pottz

sorry dw someone beat you too it.


----------



## pottz

does anyone count grumpy as a buddy? his son has posted he has sadly passed away.a great guy and fellow lumber jock.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> sorry dw someone beat you too it.
> 
> - pottz


+ Many smiles…..


----------



## 987Ron

> ok guys,and gals here is the fruit of my weeks vacation. a completely repainted, cleaned every inch cali patio.originally i had sunscreen covering the top but im gonna wait because i think i like it better totally open.a lot of work but man it looks so much better now.i should have taken before pic s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


I am truly impressed. What a great place to be. Wow. When we lived in FL saw may lanai's but yours is the most. When i come to visit I want to sleep out there, if the Beagle will move over just a tad.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I am truly impressed. What a great place to be. Wow. When we lived in FL saw may lanai s but yours is the most. When i come to visit I want to sleep out there, if the Beagle will move over just a tad.
> 
> - 987Ron


*Ron- scroll up I reserved it!* The Beagle is always welcome up with me…


----------



## bandit571

Saw a sign today….while raiding a few Antique Malls…









Really…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"the beer that made Milwaukee famous," here is an article and the rise and fall…*

https://beerconnoisseur.com/articles/how-milwaukees-famous-beer-became-infamous










back east memories…


----------



## sras

> *Steve, did you get your membership from Pottz yet?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I don't know - I feel like a member. Does that count or is there something more official?


----------



## RichT

> - pottz


We have the same chiminea, only ours is currently a nest for one of the quail families that frequent our property.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rich +1


----------



## BurlyBob

Been working hard all day in the heat and have a few cold ones myself. I'm thinking with my right shoulder on the mend for the next few days I can do some planning for my next big projects. A chest of drawers, a computer desk, and a Roubo work bench.

I need a little input as to which Benchcrafted hardware to purchase. I'm kicking the idea around of the cast iron versus the polished and then use that gun blue to achieve an interesting black/blue color. Why you may ask? I've never been one to follow the crowd. I do things to satisfy me, not for the approval of others. Now the other thought is that gun blue would look pretty cool on the polished as well. It would match my S&W's. You see I graduate from the University of Smith & Wesson, Magnum cum Loud !!


----------



## pottz

> ok guys,and gals here is the fruit of my weeks vacation. a completely repainted, cleaned every inch cali patio.originally i had sunscreen covering the top but im gonna wait because i think i like it better totally open.a lot of work but man it looks so much better now.i should have taken before pic s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I am truly impressed. What a great place to be. Wow. When we lived in FL saw may lanai s but yours is the most. When i come to visit I want to sleep out there, if the Beagle will move over just a tad.
> 
> - 987Ron


np problem ron two lounge chairs,she'd love too spend the night with ya.


----------



## pottz

> *Steve, did you get your membership from Pottz yet?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I don t know - I feel like a member. Does that count or is there something more official?
> 
> - sras


your welcome anytime steve,hell id love to put a few slabs of baby backs in the smoker and have all you guys over.what a party it would be !


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> We have the same chiminea, only ours is currently a nest for one of the quail families that frequent our property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


well i guess you wont be sitting by the fire for a little while i huh ?


----------



## 987Ron

> I am truly impressed. What a great place to be. Wow. When we lived in FL saw may lanai s but yours is the most. When i come to visit I want to sleep out there, if the Beagle will move over just a tad.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> *Ron- scroll up I reserved it!* The Beagle is always welcome up with me…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


there are 2 chaises, you can have first choice!


----------



## pottz

> Been working hard all day in the heat and have a few cold ones myself. I m thinking with my right shoulder on the mend for the next few days I can do some planning for my next big projects. A chest of drawers, a computer desk, and a Roubo work bench.
> 
> I need a little input as to which Benchcrafted hardware to purchase. I m kicking the idea around of the cast iron versus the polished and then use that gun blue to achieve an interesting black/blue color. Why you may ask? I ve never been one to follow the crowd. I do things to satisfy me, not for the approval of others. Now the other thought is that gun blue would look pretty cool on the polished as well. It would match my S&W s. You see I graduate from the University of Smith & Wesson, Magnum cum Loud !!
> 
> - BurlyBob


sounds like your gonna get real busy bob,id love to see how that gun blue works out.


----------



## pottz

> I am truly impressed. What a great place to be. Wow. When we lived in FL saw may lanai s but yours is the most. When i come to visit I want to sleep out there, if the Beagle will move over just a tad.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> *Ron- scroll up I reserved it!* The Beagle is always welcome up with me…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> there are 2 chaises, you can have first choice!
> 
> - 987Ron


the beagle has already done that-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- great idea then we can have Laser and woodworking chats…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Pottz.

NICE work on the patio.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz.
> 
> NICE work on the patio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thanks my friend welcome anytime your in socal.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*As of now we have accumulated around 17,387 posts combined with Corona Crazy, the Show, and Gunny's Garage.*

As a student of sociology - job well-done people…










Pottz any thought for Devin's t-shirt collection?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

DW you trying to scare the kid???


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy day today. Worked till 4pm then home and worked on yard till 7pm, then put a starter in a F150 for neighbor. Got couple more coats of finish on a drawer project. I am calling it a day. Off tomorrow.


----------



## sras

How long does a blood donation take to recover from? It's been 2 days and I'm only at ~70% at best. Hoping tomorrow brings more energy.


----------



## 987Ron

Was up a lot last night, the brain kept trying to solve a computer problem and not go to sleep. It finally solved it at 2am but up at 6. 
Did a little shop time. Hit the hay shortly.

Parting thought on driving. The old British race car driver Stirling Moss (no relation) said (later attributed to Andretti) "*If everything is under control you are not driving fast enough!"*

Nite all.


----------



## sras

Interesting quote Ron. I was getting some tire wear on my Vette and I told my mechanic (who almost exclusively worked on corvettes) that I was probably pushing the car too hard in the corners. He paused and looked at me while he chose the most diplomatic words he could find (He was also a really nice guy).

Are the tires howling when you drive it? I said "not that I have ever heard". He then kindly explained that I was no where close to touching the limits of the car and I need to get a 4 wheel alignment done. He was right and I still haven't heard the tires howl - not really interested either  I'm plenty entertained within MY limits.


----------



## corelz125

I dont know how much of a party it will be pottz most of us are falling asleep by 10pm


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> How long does a blood donation take to recover from? It s been 2 days and I m only at ~70% at best. Hoping tomorrow brings more energy.
> 
> - sras


Might be a few days. We ain't 20 anymore. Look up online for tips on recovery, such as drinking Orange Juice or eating high protein meals, etc etc.

Or just eat MRE for lunch for a week.

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Off to bed folks. Had a long chat with Mother and after all the rest of todays activities I am looking forward to some quality time examining the back of my eyelids.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Slow start today. I must have been dreaming about the high-risk code violations. Having spent nearly 5 decades troubleshooting, identifying, correcting, and repairing the results of stupidity, improper installations, and code violations is a poor background living in this chity. Woke up after an hour or so and didn't get back to sleep until 8 or 9+ ;-( Left arm is well enough to mow half the lawn today ;-) Spent a lot of time with SWBO today. Late post ;-)

The patio looks good *Pottz*

Happy burpday *Bandit*, it will be a lot more fun than a birthday.

*Steve* I don't know what to say about blood donation recovery. I have never felt anything. That warning story is a good outcome ;-) Not sure why I had to get so many scams. I got one in Pacific, WA for speeding in a 25 zone. It was a well-known speed trap. 25 on the straight road when Auburn had a 45 limit under the Hwy 18 overpass with intersections and stoplights. I knew I was not going that fast on purpose so I had my speedometer checked. The gear was worn out. The judge reduced the fine by the amount of the repair. I wished the mechanic had charged more ;-))

A friend who was working on a contract at WSU in Pullman took his wife to the job in their motor home. That was before cell phones. His wife went to pick up materials for the job while Wayne worked on the site. She was pulled over for a taillight issue. The cop told her that her license had been suspended. He would not let her move the motorhome. She was miles from town.

She was calling the state to find out why her license had been suspended. She finally got hold of a woman who spoke candidly. The state had an employee who did not speak English doing data entry. One of the other staff had to find and fix nearly everything she entered into the computer system. She got lucky, the judge threw the ticket out without her having to go back to eastern WA to the court date.

I saw a similar situation when I had a contract on the VA hospital in Seattle. They had a couple of non-English speakers hired as maintenance electricians. They putted around the building all day without doing much of anything. At least I did not see them doing any damage ;-))


----------



## pottz

> *As of now we have accumulated around 17,387 posts combined with Corona Crazy, the Show, and Gunny's Garage.*
> 
> As a student of sociology - job well-done people…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz any thought for Devin s t-shirt collection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


AHHHHHH!!!! sorry but lets not scare the crap outta the kid.hey we havn't seen the duck in awhile ?


----------



## pottz

> How long does a blood donation take to recover from? It s been 2 days and I m only at ~70% at best. Hoping tomorrow brings more energy.
> 
> - sras


id say no more for you my friend ! dont kill yourself too help someone else buddy.


----------



## pottz

had a friend over tonight so she just got her uber ride home,real tired myself so might be signing off soon myself.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We have the same chiminea, only ours is currently a nest for one of the quail families that frequent our property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Makes me homesick. I haven't heard Bobwhites for too many years ;-(( They were off-limits when bird hunting ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


Lookin good *Gunny*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *As of now we have accumulated around 17,387 posts combined with Corona Crazy, the Show, and Gunny's Garage.*
> 
> As a student of sociology - job well-done people…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz any thought for Devin s t-shirt collection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Must be the most profitable group on LJ ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## 987Ron

> - TopamaxSurvivor


With them on their sides maybe they will leak and at least stink up their suv.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. A beautiful Sun morning here. Grandfather sun is up and bright, no clouds, high in low 80s expected, light breeze.

I get myself in quandaries often thinking what I think is logical. Logic seems to have been left behind in our new woke world. Why is a symbol okay for a word but the word itself is not. i.e. D#@# for Damn. Same with most cuss words and racial words considered slurs.

Second cup of coffee, off to sit on the porch a bit and watch the hummers. The cat likes to go onto the porch and watch the hummers. He would do more than watch but the porch is screened in. The dog doesn't concern herself with hummers, bigger things to be aware of or just doze off.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning- +1 on all the reads and cartoons…


----------



## bandit571

Might need Gunny to get this straightened out..









There be a few more shelves to sort through…









And….




































Twas a LONG day, yesterday….


----------



## sras

> How long does a blood donation take to recover from? It s been 2 days and I m only at ~70% at best. Hoping tomorrow brings more energy.
> 
> - sras
> 
> Might be a few days. *We ain't 20 anymore. * Look up online for tips on recovery, such as drinking Orange Juice or eating high protein meals, etc etc.
> 
> Or just eat MRE for lunch for a week.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thanks for the tips gunny. Yeah My 20 year old self got 20 years older 20 years ago. But sometime I expect the ol' body to be that 20 year old.

I used to have a t-shirt that said "The older I get the better I was". I got that when I was 30. I stopped wearing it after 50 - wasn't funny anymore.


----------



## sras

Oh, and feelin' better today - so far.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Might need Gunny to get this straightened out..
> 
> - bandit571


They called I made an offer, owner is in ICU but doing well..


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


good one bob.


----------



## corelz125

Almost looks like my garage Bandit. Funny cartoon Bob.

Hey Ron I didn't buy non alcoholic beer today I bought decaf coffee. That is getting returned.


----------



## 987Ron

I used to have a t-shirt that said "The older I get the better I was". I got that when I was 30. I stopped wearing it after 50 - wasn t funny anymore.

- sras
[/QUOTE]

At the track the same message: * 'The older I get the faster I was"*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"Fast and Furious" vs. "Slow and Steady"*


----------



## 987Ron

Started my first real laser project. Rather a project with the laser as one of the tools. Granddaughter ask if I ever made coasters, have not, but for my only Granddaughter.
Simple 4" square with 3" diameter recess for a cork insert. Little tray to hold 4 coasters, also walnut. 
The cork insert will have a Corgi picture engraved on it with the dogs name below. 
Probably make 2 sets, second for daughter-in-law who also has a Corgi different name of course. 
Both dogs male from the same litter, now 3 years old today.

Did some test on ply and cork today so know that the engraving will work. Now to do it. Simple project but with a new technique I like to start out slow.

If it works okay will post a picture.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron +1 on your laser project efforts…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Started my first real laser project. Rather a project with the laser as one of the tools. Granddaughter ask if I ever made coasters, have not, but for my only Granddaughter.
> Simple 4" square with 3" diameter recess for a cork insert. Little tray to hold 4 coasters, also walnut.
> The cork insert will have a Corgi picture engraved on it with the dogs name below.
> Probably make 2 sets, second for daughter-in-law who also has a Corgi different name of course.
> Both dogs male from the same litter, now 3 years old today.
> 
> Did some test on ply and cork today so know that the engraving will work. Now to do it. Simple project but with a new technique I like to start out slow.
> 
> If it works okay will post a picture.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 I am watching both you guys on this laser thing.


----------



## sras

> +1 I am watching both you guys on this laser thing.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Same here!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> +1 I am watching both you guys on this laser thing.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Same here!
> 
> - sras


Does the laser cut out parts or just engrave?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CHARPENTIER-MENUISIER QUÉBEC 2.0
https://m.facebook.com/groups/978199102269961?view=permalink&id=4006860272737147

A genuine Kickback opportunity ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Oh, and feelin better today - so far.
> 
> - sras


How much blood did they take?


----------



## pottz

> CHARPENTIER-MENUISIER QUÉBEC 2.0
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/978199102269961?view=permalink&id=4006860272737147
> 
> A genuine Kickback opportunity ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


now thats a new one-lmao!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thanks for encouraging the 2 oldest members at the Garage- Laser update Ron has his up and running… go Ron go… My machine was delivered 4 weeks ago… had a few setbacks with missing parts… at week 4 I received my replacement tube$$$ and on Friday the top brackets that hold the tube don't reach…. E-mails to Laguna… expect a response on Monday. I have dealt with Laguna in the past and they have been 5 stars. IMO companies don't want to speak with you on the telephone- today it is e-mail and pictures. I will update and also post a Review and like Steve, there will be plenty of pictures to come…

Part 2 No laser to work with….










Gunny has the Gunny Garage logo on his header… (drum roll) CNC and Laser the work IMO come with computer work. Not to be outdone by Petey and the beautiful flag box that he made for Gunny… I have started the Gunn's Garage sign- It will be assembled in segments; today I made the base. Medex substrate, proven outdoor use. It cuts and takes coatings +1. (yes a high-end MDF family product).



















Then both the top and bottom pieces will be cut and finished and put in the pockets with an overlay.

Gunny- You'll get the sign and we'll make the 6,000th post… Good job guys. Gunny if you have any questions PM me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- It does both, yet for cutting my machine good for .25"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> CHARPENTIER-MENUISIER QUÉBEC 2.0
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/978199102269961?view=permalink&id=4006860272737147
> 
> A genuine Kickback opportunity ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That video reminded me of Devin doing a hand-cut resaw…


----------



## 987Ron

> Does the laser cut out parts or just engrave?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


My laser has less power than DW's. I have not yet tried cutting items out, just engraving to about 1/32 inch deep is the deepest cut so far. The power setting and speed the laser moves determines the cut (both the power 0 to 100% and the speed the laser moves, mm per sec, can be set). The laser can also do more than one pass on the same line. Slow speeds and high power tend to show burn marks more. The line is not as crisp. Focus distance is also an issue.

So far just experimenting and making adjustments. Keeping a log. Not much information or data on settings available. Reminds me of a cutting torch, different temps, speed of cut for each kind of material and thickness.

So far played with basswood, pine, baltic birch ply, luan ply, and two densities of cork.

It is definitely a self teach thing. Some tips available but not much. Software use initially is time consuming, but not to difficult. Having fun.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

That's pretty cool DW.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> CHARPENTIER-MENUISIER QUÉBEC 2.0
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/978199102269961?view=permalink&id=4006860272737147
> 
> A genuine Kickback opportunity ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Well it was interesting, kinda scary though..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That s pretty cool DW.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Thx updates coming…*


----------



## pottz

hey it's national bbq day so who's grillin, smokin what ? dw you used too inform us of all these national whatever days.


----------



## corelz125

Lol it's like an oversized track saw.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey it s national bbq day so who s grillin, smokin what ? dw you used too inform us of all these national whatever days.
> 
> - pottz


I did a "Sous vide" steak medley where I'll finish in my (Rich recommended B-Mineral fry pan), mushrooms and asparagus… linguine Alfredo… crusted bread…

Side note: We have come a long way from Corona Crazy, which you started- the Show and now Gunny's Garage.

Ps. Beautiful patio but I don't see any smoke and food…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Does the laser cut out parts or just engrave?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> My laser has less power than DW s. I have not yet tried cutting items out, just engraving to about 1/32 inch deep is the deepest cut so far. The power setting and speed the laser moves determines the cut (both the power 0 to 100% and the speed the laser moves, mm per sec, can be set). The laser can also do more than one pass on the same line. Slow speeds and high power tend to show burn marks more. The line is not as crisp. Focus distance is also an issue.
> 
> So far just experimenting and making adjustments. Keeping a log. Not much information or data on settings available. Reminds me of a cutting torch, different temps, speed of cut for each kind of material and thickness.
> 
> So far played with basswood, pine, baltic birch ply, luan ply, and two densities of cork.
> 
> It is definitely a self teach thing. Some tips available but not much. Software use initially is time consuming, but not to difficult. Having fun.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron post some pics and that way we'll show the trials and tribulations of a new machine… and I'll do the same


----------



## corelz125

A Texan farmer goes to Australia for a vacation.
There he meets an Aussie farmer and gets talking.
The Aussie shows off his big wheat field and the Texan says, "Oh! We have. wheat fields that are at least twice as large."
Then they walk around the ranch a little, and the Aussie shows off his herd of cattle.
The Texan immediately says, "We have longhorns that are at least twice as large as your cows."
The conversation has, meanwhile, almost died when the Texan sees a herd of
kangaroos hopping through the field.
He asks, "And what are those?"
The Aussie replies with an incredulous look, "Don't you have any grasshoppers in Texas?"


----------



## pottz

hey it s national bbq day so who s grillin, smokin what ? dw you used too inform us of all these national whatever days.

- pottz

I did a "Sous vide" steak medley where I ll finish in my (Rich recommended B-Mineral fry pan), mushrooms and asparagus… linguine Alfredo… crusted bread…

Side note: We have come a long way from Corona Crazy, which you started- the Show and now Gunny s Garage.

Ps. Beautiful patio but I don t see any smoke and food…

- Desert_Woodworker
[/QUOTE]
no bbq tonight,didn't know it was nat bbq day until i heard the guy on radio.too damn tired anyway,just some leftover carnitas rice and beans.bed by 9 gotta get back to the 4:15am routine tomorrow.not looking forward to that.just countin down the days guys.


----------



## pottz

> A Texan farmer goes to Australia for a vacation.
> There he meets an Aussie farmer and gets talking.
> The Aussie shows off his big wheat field and the Texan says, "Oh! We have. wheat fields that are at least twice as large."
> Then they walk around the ranch a little, and the Aussie shows off his herd of cattle.
> The Texan immediately says, "We have longhorns that are at least twice as large as your cows."
> The conversation has, meanwhile, almost died when the Texan sees a herd of
> kangaroos hopping through the field.
> He asks, "And what are those?"
> The Aussie replies with an incredulous look, "Don't you have any grasshoppers in Texas?"
> 
> - corelz125


thats good,and dw clean !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DW thoughts.*.. when he starts with the farmer jokes I take a breath… this one I exhale… +1


----------



## pottz

> *DW thoughts.*.. when he starts with the farmer jokes I take a breath… this one I exhale… +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ha ha, cmon he's tryin hard.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

In preparation to absorb a good deal of hardware from Dad's shop I have been refurbishing a cabinet. Took deep drawers that had removeable trays and cut them down to 3 1/2 inches and worked my way upwards. Doubled the number of drawers, BUT no more removing trays to see what is below. Did one bank of drawers and installed today. Don't have to make new drawers just a few bottoms. Those took several days in finishing room. Next set if 6 instead of 4. Same process just 2 more drawers to deal with. Have cut everything down to size. Tomorrow I can begin finishing process for new drawer bottoms.

Now the frustrating part. Need 30 handles with 3 inch on center that are not $4 each. Anyone know a supplier for contractors? Surely they have larger packs than just one at a time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *DW thoughts.*.. when he starts with the farmer jokes I take a breath… this one I exhale… +1
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> ha ha, cmon he s tryin hard.
> 
> - pottz


We need a Dire wolf video… get to the 4-minute mark… don't we all…

My Husky's Night Routine is VERY Demanding!_


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Now the frustrating part. Need 30 handles with 3 inch on center that are not $4 each. Anyone know a supplier for contractors? Surely they have larger packs than just one at a time.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


DW here- back in the day… when I was a professional cabinet maker… this was one of my suppliers… pick up or shipped

https://www.wurthlac.com/storefront/index.ep

You could always go with Bandit to a garage sale… :>)

Remember you get what you research and pay for… Let us know


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Not very encouraging to Pottz who goes back to work on Monday…*

Pottz- You have a couple of more years before you use this strategy; from experience…



> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- ever been to the Big Texan Steakhouse 72oz steak challenge?


----------



## pottz

> In preparation to absorb a good deal of hardware from Dad s shop I have been refurbishing a cabinet. Took deep drawers that had removeable trays and cut them down to 3 1/2 inches and worked my way upwards. Doubled the number of drawers, BUT no more removing trays to see what is below. Did one bank of drawers and installed today. Don t have to make new drawers just a few bottoms. Those took several days in finishing room. Next set if 6 instead of 4. Same process just 2 more drawers to deal with. Have cut everything down to size. Tomorrow I can begin finishing process for new drawer bottoms.
> 
> Now the frustrating part. Need 30 handles with 3 inch on center that are not $4 each. Anyone know a supplier for contractors? Surely they have larger packs than just one at a time.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


lowes sells contractor packs.


----------



## pottz

> *Not very encouraging to Pottz who goes back to work on Monday…*
> 
> Pottz- You have a couple of more years before you use this strategy; from experience…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh i have a wide choice too choose from !!! lets see who will it be ? oh hell ill just surprise myself-lol.


----------



## bandit571

Working on legs..









2 legs have 2 tapers each…..need to taper the other 2 legs…









Bandsaw the taper, then smooth it out with the hand plane…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Working on legs..
> 
> - bandit571


Slipped a mickey to the BOSS again didn't you???


----------



## sras

> Oh, and feelin better today - so far.
> 
> - sras
> 
> How much blood did they take?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Just one pint. I'm new to this process so I'm learning how to get through it.

Steve


----------



## sras

> hey it s national bbq day so who s grillin, smokin what ? dw you used too inform us of all these national whatever days.
> 
> - pottz


We didn't grill anything, but went to a friend's place where they grilled lamb. It was awesome! The 3 bottles of wine we're pretty decent too.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hey it s national bbq day so who s grillin, smokin what ? dw you used too inform us of all these national whatever days.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We didn t grill anything, but went to a friend s place where they grilled lamb. It was awesome! The 3 bottles of wine we re pretty decent too.
> 
> - sras


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Does the laser cut out parts or just engrave?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> My laser has less power than DW s. I have not yet tried cutting items out, just engraving to about 1/32 inch deep is the deepest cut so far. The power setting and speed the laser moves determines the cut (both the power 0 to 100% and the speed the laser moves, mm per sec, can be set). The laser can also do more than one pass on the same line. Slow speeds and high power tend to show burn marks more. The line is not as crisp. Focus distance is also an issue.
> 
> So far just experimenting and making adjustments. Keeping a log. Not much information or data on settings available. Reminds me of a cutting torch, different temps, speed of cut for each kind of material and thickness.
> 
> So far played with basswood, pine, baltic birch ply, luan ply, and two densities of cork.
> 
> It is definitely a self teach thing. Some tips available but not much. Software use initially is time consuming, but not to difficult. Having fun.
> 
> - 987Ron


Sounds more like an art than a mechanical process ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A Texan farmer goes to Australia for a vacation.
> There he meets an Aussie farmer and gets talking.
> The Aussie shows off his big wheat field and the Texan says, "Oh! We have. wheat fields that are at least twice as large."
> Then they walk around the ranch a little, and the Aussie shows off his herd of cattle.
> The Texan immediately says, "We have longhorns that are at least twice as large as your cows."
> The conversation has, meanwhile, almost died when the Texan sees a herd of
> kangaroos hopping through the field.
> He asks, "And what are those?"
> The Aussie replies with an incredulous look, "Don't you have any grasshoppers in Texas?"
> 
> - corelz125


+1 ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Oh, and feelin better today - so far.
> 
> - sras
> 
> How much blood did they take?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Just one pint. I m new to this process so I m learning how to get through it.
> 
> Steve
> 
> - sras


That is what they have always done to me. Usually takes about 8 to 10 minutes. They can't get a pint from my wife in the 30-minute limit. Pulse is back up in the high 50s. I may try in a week or 2 if it stays there. They are so short this last year, if I don't make an appointment when I leave, they call the day before I'm eligible. Mom was into it as an RN. She was proud of her 5-gallon pin. I suppose she probably got 2 or 3 in her lifetime.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Gunny* Ever find this in
the fuses?










Suppose a short circuit could cook off the priming compound and fire the shell? ;-))


----------



## corelz125

Gunny check eBay for the pulls. Since its for the shop can get used ones cheap.

Steve French cut lamb chops on the grill are delicious.

DW never even heard of that place.
I started tearing up the floor in my kitchen. The dire wolf doesn't want the floor tore out.


----------



## 987Ron

> Corelz- ever been to the Big Texan Steakhouse 72oz steak challenge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Manny manny years ago have been to the one in Amarillo. As I remember if you ate all of your salad, the baked potato and the entire steak iit was free. Never tried it. There was a plaque on the wall of those that had done it. About 15 listings, one name more than once. To long ago to remember details.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning up early. First cup of coffee. Taking the daughters 2018 Fiesta to the body sop for an estimate on some rust around the area of the hinges on the rear hatch. Out of warranty.

Then some shop time. Coasters for the daughter-in-law and Granddaughter. Laser use. pictures.

Nice looking day, sunny, low 80s today.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Gunny* Ever find this in
> the fuses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose a short circuit could cook off the priming compound and fire the shell? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


No. But a variety of other solutions as I shall call them.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

I have some cup pulls. (3" on center) But not 30 of them.
24 of the Bronze and 10 of the Nickle and 15 or 20 knobs in both.
If you can use them just let me know.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Drawer pulls from E-Bay*

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1311&_nkw=3+drawer+pulls&_sacat=0


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I have some cup pulls. (3" on center) But not 30 of them.
> 24 of the Bronze and 10 of the Nickle and 15 or 20 knobs in both.
> If you can use them just let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Thanks, mentioned it to a customer who installs cabinets that was in today. Gave me a 5 gallon bucket full of used ones. He said he was tired of moving it out of the way all the time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

For Pottz…


----------



## pottz

> For Pottz…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


good one


----------



## Peteybadboy

Happy Birthday Bandit..

Gunny your Dads urn is beautiful. Love the finish.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

If telemarketing phone calls are bad … now they want to come into your automobile…

*New Ford Patent Blasts Ads From Dashboard to Drivers*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/new-ford-patent-blasts-ads-from-dashboard-to-drivers/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Airlines May Start Weighing Passengers Amid Obesity Crisis*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/airlines-may-start-weighing-passengers-amid-obesity-crisis/


----------



## Nashvillian

"The Whiskey" launched a *bunch* of acts down through the years!


----------



## pottz

HMMMMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## bandit571

4 legs are now tapered..









Bandsaw to rough the line…then these two take over…









Makes a bit of a mess…









Tomorrow will start on the aprons….have to allow for a drawer, too….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Nice Bandit


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- you are the American woodworker +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Computer work on the "Garage" sign… cut later today or Tuesday…*



















*they get "plugged" in the base…*










*then the "Eagle"*


----------



## DevinT

Spouse the other day: We need to get you a new shop coat. That current one is looking pretty ratty.
Me: (trying to contain excitement) Oh, really? I have had my eye on a shop apron for some time.
Spouse: Oh, I bet that would be a lot better than always using demoted coats. We should totally get you a shop apron. How much do they cost?
Me: About $70-80
Spouse: Oh, under a $100. You should totally get one.

I love my spouse.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Sounds more like an art than a mechanical process ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


It is both- the *design= art* & *machine operation = mechanical* and if it is wood then call me the 21st-century woodworker… or not thinking when I followed Ron into this laser thing… ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## DevinT

I wonder if anyone has ever thought to mount a laser to a Shaper Origin.


----------



## DevinT

Desert, nice. Reminds me of the one that Jonathan Katz-Moses wears in his videos.


----------



## DevinT

I did some decorating


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Spouse the other day: We need to get you a new shop coat. That current one is looking pretty ratty.
> Me: (trying to contain excitement) Oh, really? I have had my eye on a shop apron for some time.
> Spouse: Oh, I bet that would be a lot better than always using demoted coats. We should totally get you a shop apron. How much do they cost?
> Me: About $70-80
> Spouse: Oh, under a $100. You should totally get one.
> 
> I love my spouse.
> 
> - DevinT


NICE


----------



## 987Ron

Still basic laser projects. Fairly busy in the shop, the computer part was done last evening. You ask for pictures, so here are a few.

Basswood slat, 1/2" x 1/8" engraved to be the end slat on a mini pallet. Ken is a neighbor who is retiring from the trucking industry, Making 4 of these 4" square coasters. 









Front and back of tag for daughter who is a knit junkie. 2" x 3" Plywood


















Corgi picture engraved on 1/4" cork, part of an old cork tile. Rough surface, Dickens is the dogs name, appropriate. Next to it is smooth surface cork 1/8" thick. Rough one for coaster on pool deck. Smooth one to go into a wood base for another style of coaster.









The wood for the coaster above. The cork will be cut round and glued into the wood recess after the wood is finished.









Piece of 1/8" plywood, just playing around with something a bit larger…2 1/2×9" Outside square power setting to low. 30% The letters are lined and filled 








Same image on poster board,,, to much power you can see the burn marks on the bottom of the outline. 









There's more but enough is enough. Still learning. 
Will take some pictures of the finished coasters. Also a more involved image, run it when a friend comes over, he is 93 great woodturner. Age is catching up with us both.


----------



## 987Ron

> I wonder if anyone has ever thought to mount a laser to a Shaper Origin.
> 
> - DevinT


The laser movement must be at a very steady and controlled pace. Not sure how a shaper works. The light from the laser is also very harmful to the retina. I use a enclosure to keep the light and reflected light controlled. One can use glasses or goggles with the right filters, I do that also, even though the windows in the enclosure takes out the harmful part of the light. Just to be sure. Also some products produce fumes, odors, some could be harmful. Again the enclosure has a vent with fan to pull these out of the enclosure and to the outside, mine is ducted through a inset in a window. Fumes and odors not much of an issue with wood so far. MDF, leather, acrylic etc.


> ?


? Most also have an air jet to blow the ashes away from the cut, I have that on mine. Makes for a cleaner and nicer cut.
Other than that, do not know.


----------



## DevinT

OK, sounds like a recipe for disaster. I did see someone put a parametric drag knife into a shaper origin to cut vinyl and paper though. That was super interesting.


----------



## bandit571

Mine….Shop:Apron….









Been around a while…


----------



## DevinT

What? Nice!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron-












> OK, sounds like a recipe for disaster. I did see someone put a parametric drag knife into a shaper origin to cut vinyl and paper though. That was super interesting.
> 
> - DevinT


*
You may be interested in this…*
https://www.widgetworksunlimited.com/CNC_Diamond_Drag_Engraving_Bit_p/cnc-dmnd_engrv-250.htm


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I did a laser project at the Lazy B's Southpark plant. It was one of my first contracts when I started my business. They had a giant electrical service that could have powered about half of ********************tatle. The guys all seemed to know the project was part of the top-secret Star Wars offensive. There was a long tunnel with a temporary wall at the end. The location was for a giant mirror to be placed there in the future. The mirror was to reflect a laser beam up to satellites circling the globe. The satellites were to redirect the laser beam to anywhere on earth. From right here in ********************tatle they could shoot down a 747 over Moscow. As the project neared completion, they had engineers with lasers reflecting around their desks with mirrors. One of them tried to tell me something but I could not understand his plain English. Another engineer told me what he wanted done. He was so smart he could not really comprehend simple things like electrical wiring or driving a vehicle; too simple.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My shop apron includes legs ;-)) Dickies or BigMac. Carharts are the best quality but too stiff and hot ;-((


----------



## 987Ron

My laser could not shoot down a sparrow let alone a 747. A fly might be in danger if it could be focused and aimed right. Hi-tech fly swatter. Hmmm Nope beyond me.


----------



## corelz125

A father passing by his son's bedroom was astonished to see the bed was nicely made and everything was picked up. Then, he saw an envelope, propped up prominently on the pillow. It was addressed, 'Dad'. With the worst premonition, he opened the envelope and read the letter with trembling hands:

"Dear Dad,
It is with great regret and sorrow that I'm writing you. I had to elope with my new girlfriend, because I wanted to avoid a scene with you and mom.

I've found real passion with Stacy. She is so nice, but I knew you would not approve of her because of all her piercings, tattoos, her tight motorcycle clothes, and because she is so much older than I am.

But it's not only the passion, Dad. She's pregnant. Stacy said that we will be very happy. She owns a trailer in the woods, and has a stack of firewood for the whole winter. We share a dream of having many more children.

Stacy has opened my eyes to the fact that marijuana doesn't really hurt anyone. We'll be growing it for ourselves and trading it with the other people in the commune for all the cocaine and ecstasy we want.

In the meantime, we'll pray that science will find a cure for AIDS so that Stacy can get better. She sure deserves it!

Don't worry Dad, I'm 15 and I know how to take care of myself. Someday, I'm sure we'll be back to visit so you can get to know your many grandchildren.

With love,
your son,
Joshua.

P.S. Dad, none of the above is true. I'm over at Jason's house. I just wanted to remind you that there are worse things in life than the school report that's on the kitchen table. Call when it is safe for me to come home!"


----------



## corelz125

Cool little pallets Ron. I guess the laser light is kind of like a welding arc or not as intense?

They should charge for obese people on planes and make them pay for 2 seats. It's tight enough for a full size adult.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

> Cool little pallets Ron. I guess the laser light is kind of like a welding arc or not as intense?
> 
> - corelz125


Have no way knowing the temps of either. The welding arc sure has more volume, the laser is more focused. Apples and oranges thing but very similar.


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


it's ok dw,stay calm.


----------



## pottz

ok since no one has said anything about our new guest (nashvillian) i will.what do you guys think ? maybe mr nashvillian will come back and introduce himself.it would only be polite when joining a group discussion.you are more than welcome here.


----------



## corelz125

It's buzzard season


----------



## corelz125

Well he mentioned whiskey


----------



## pottz

> Well he mentioned whiskey
> 
> - corelz125


im assuming he meant the whisky a go go here in l.a..but why blurt that out ?


----------



## pottz

> It s buzzard season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


hang on buddy let me get my 12ga.remember thats gonna be some tough old meat,maybe make some jerky ?


----------



## 987Ron

nite all, early morning tomorrow. Errands, shop time with real woodworking tools, no laser. 
No tuck ins, no stories, just close my eyes. 
Just remember those 12 Ga. can have a kick, so keep it firmly against the shoulder.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> For Pottz…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1 ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ok since no one has said anything about our new guest (nashvillian) i will.what do you guys think ? maybe mr nashvillian will come back and introduce himself.it would only be polite when joining a group discussion.you are more than welcome here.
> 
> - pottz


I never saw it. Posts blast past so fast it is easy to miss a few. My notification seems to miss some every week. ;-( Went back a found DW's joke too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good night-* maybe those other 2 will watch what happens to Elmer and his shotgun…

*Big Chungus…*





What does the Big Chungus meme mean?
According to Urban Dictionary, one of the top definitions for "Chungus" is: "An overweight giant earth destroying, killing rabbit."


----------



## BurlyBob

Corelz, one of these days I'll tell you a funny story about impersonating Elmer at roll cal. I do a pretty good Elmer Fudd. I had everybody laughing their butts off.

So gang, I pulled the trigger tonight. I ordered the Benchcrafted Roubo hardware kit. I am now committed to building a Roubo Bench. What in the world have I gotten myself into? Like I said on Rick's weather page, I'm going to need some backup and lots of moral support. Can you guys handle it?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The news just reported a Tesla on autopilot hit a cop car.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> So gang, I pulled the trigger tonight. I ordered the Benchcrafted Roubo hardware kit. I am now committed to building a Roubo Bench. What in the world have I gotten myself into? Like I said on Rick s weather page, I m going to need some backup and lots of moral support. Can you guys handle it?
> 
> - BurlyBob


BBob- IMO the Garage is a place for sharing progress and disappointment on our current projects or machines. I and others post what we are doing and post our thoughts on the project of what we are doing. The Rubo Bench project will get my attention and I am sure others will want to add.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Corelz, one of these days I ll tell you a funny story about impersonating Elmer at roll cal. I do a pretty good Elmer Fudd. I had everybody laughing their butts off.
> 
> So gang, I pulled the trigger tonight. I ordered the Benchcrafted Roubo hardware kit. I am now committed to building a Roubo Bench. What in the world have I gotten myself into? Like I said on Rick s weather page, I m going to need some backup and lots of moral support. Can you guys handle it?
> 
> - BurlyBob


I'll be a cheer leader!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> "The Whiskey" launched a *bunch* of acts down through the years!
> 
> - Nashvillian


Welcome to the Garage, pull up a chair sit a spell.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> So gang, I pulled the trigger tonight. I ordered the Benchcrafted Roubo hardware kit. I am now committed to building a Roubo Bench. What in the world have I gotten myself into? Like I said on Rick s weather page, I m going to need some backup and lots of moral support. Can you guys handle it?
> 
> - BurlyBob


Will be interesting build. Looking forward to it.


----------



## corelz125

Smoked and dehydrated any meat will taste good. Even an old buzzard.

I have a feeling BBob the elmer fudd story is a lot funnier in person but when ever you want to tell it we're hear to listen.

A Roubo bench build we're all here for the ride. Keep us posted with pics as you progress.


----------



## pottz

> nite all, early morning tomorrow. Errands, shop time with real woodworking tools, no laser.
> No tuck ins, no stories, just close my eyes.
> Just remember those 12 Ga. can have a kick, so keep it firmly against the shoulder.
> 
> - 987Ron


not a problem shot trap and skeet since i was about 13,28ga-20ga and 12ga.


----------



## pottz

> Corelz, one of these days I ll tell you a funny story about impersonating Elmer at roll cal. I do a pretty good Elmer Fudd. I had everybody laughing their butts off.
> 
> So gang, I pulled the trigger tonight. I ordered the Benchcrafted Roubo hardware kit. I am now committed to building a Roubo Bench. What in the world have I gotten myself into? Like I said on Rick s weather page, I m going to need some backup and lots of moral support. Can you guys handle it?
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> I ll be a cheer leader!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


cant wait too see you shake your pom poms bob.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> cant wait too see you shake your pom poms bob.
> 
> - pottz


I'm kinda scary myself…...


----------



## pottz

> cant wait too see you shake your pom poms bob.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m kinda scary myself…...
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ill bet your damn hot in a mini skirt and go go boots gunny.hey you and bob can be the official cheerleaders of gunny's garage.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Slow down guys- Top Max I picture you as a college cheerleader…










PROBLEM- Pottz, who is the animal mascot of Gunny's Garage?


----------



## BurlyBob

You are some sick dudes!!! Wanting to me and my massive gelatinous buttocks in a mini skirt! What's come over this world ??? Shake Pom poms, about the only thing I shake any more is rattle can varnish. If I knew how to do an 007 vodka martini, that might be a different story. Me I'll stick what a real man wants in life…His beer cold, his whiskey straight and his women HOT!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Me I ll stick what a real man wants in life…His beer cold, his whiskey straight and his women HOT!
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Corelz, one of these days I ll tell you a funny story about impersonating Elmer at roll cal. I do a pretty good Elmer Fudd. I had everybody laughing their butts off.
> 
> So gang, I pulled the trigger tonight. I ordered the Benchcrafted Roubo hardware kit. I am now committed to building a Roubo Bench. What in the world have I gotten myself into? Like I said on Rick s weather page, I m going to need some backup and lots of moral support. Can you guys handle it?
> 
> - BurlyBob
> 
> I ll be a cheer leader!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> cant wait too see you shake your pom poms bob.
> 
> - pottz


probably too old for pompom shaking I'll load a bunch of 20 gauge shells and we'll shoot 21 gun salutes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


Hummingbears do look a little spooky ;-)


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz good catch on Nashvillian. Welcome to LJ and welcome to this forum Nashvillian.

Ron nice laser work.

Burley Bob - I hope we get to follow on the bench build. You may get me to follow you into building one too.

Dr. appointment today. Don't like to get told what I should do.

Devin no shop apron here. Just old tee shirts and jeans shorts.

Have a good day all.


----------



## corelz125

Raiding the bird feeder for that bear is like eating just 1 m&m


----------



## 987Ron

> - Desert_Woodworker


A new variety Vampire Vultures, What have you become DW


----------



## 987Ron

> Devin no shop apron here. Just old tee shirts and jeans shorts.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1 on old tee and shorts. To hot for much more. Have 3 aprons, acquired over the years, hardly ever wear one, hot, pockets fill with sawdust, bulky, ugly, well just not my thing.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, another good looking morning here in Bubba land. Errands, some shop time, kids over for dinner tonight. Steak for sure.

Breakfast is served, coffee, off to do good.

, patio is 22 ft by 32 ft. Porch is 3 ft higher than patio, so Pergola would have to be tall to clear door,


----------



## corelz125

No apron for me either. I just put things down then lose them.


----------



## pottz

got 3 or 4 aprons but only wear em in the cooler months come summer their just too hot.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> got 3 or 4 aprons but only wear em in the cooler months come summer their just too hot.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## 987Ron

Confusing, somehow deleted the first part. Which was:

Pottz: Your pictures of your patio made me think about revisiting a Pergola for my patio. However was expensive before, more so now. Your fault Pottz. Big Patio, big span, big beams and posts. So it goes back to someday status. 
Still like yours Pottz, all of it.


> , patio is 22 ft by 32 ft. Porch is 3 ft higher than patio, so Pergola would have to be tall to clear door,
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## sras

Morning all. I'm going to be doing only an occasional check in for the next two weeks. 3 camping trips in that time. Great views mean crappy cell service.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning all. I m going to be doing only an occasional check in for the next two weeks. 3 camping trips in that time. Great views mean crappy cell service.
> 
> - sras


Enjoy the outdoors and peace and quiet.


----------



## bandit571

have to go and pick up a refill on one of the pills…..then see about hauling a plank to the shop…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Inflation notice:* Laguna tools are raising prices on their shop tool 10 - 15% June 1st.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all. I m going to be doing only an occasional check in for the next two weeks. 3 camping trips in that time. Great views mean crappy cell service.
> 
> - sras


Have fun! ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Inflation notice:* Laguna tools are raising prices on their shop tool 10 - 15% June 1st.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You can come here to fight inflation. There was a report on Nextdoor that a guy walked out of Home Depot with 5K worth of tools. The police are not called because nothing will happen and the store cannot do anything about it. Tools are now free in WW.


----------



## pottz

> Confusing, somehow deleted the first part. Which was:
> 
> Pottz: Your pictures of your patio made me think about revisiting a Pergola for my patio. However was expensive before, more so now. Your fault Pottz. Big Patio, big span, big beams and posts. So it goes back to someday status.
> Still like yours Pottz, all of it.
> 
> , patio is 22 ft by 32 ft. Porch is 3 ft higher than patio, so Pergola would have to be tall to clear door,
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> - 987Ron


thanks ron,i was gonna rebuild it but decided the reconditioning i did was a lot cheaper,and i can buy wood at cost.


----------



## pottz

> *Inflation notice:* Laguna tools are raising prices on their shop tool 10 - 15% June 1st.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


whats new,i just ordered a truck load of rebar,up about 40% from the last time,no end in sight !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Inflation notice:* Laguna tools are raising prices on their shop tool 10 - 15% June 1st.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> whats new,i just ordered a truck load of rebar,up about 40% from the last time,no end in sight !
> 
> - pottz


Pacific Gas and Electric better start taking maintenance seriously. We can no longer afford to rebuild the homes they burn.


----------



## corelz125

Free tools Pottz let's head to WW.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Free tools Pottz let s head to WW.
> 
> - corelz125


You gotta be careful. If you leave your vehicles unattended, you may end up with a net loss. Plan your trip so the vehicles are not in a motel parking lot overnight in the metro area. At the very minimum, your catalytic converter will be gone. Without proper planning, the free tools may cost more than paying for them where you live.

Bottom line: Careful planning required to get more than you lose. ;-(


----------



## 987Ron

Quiet day so far. Did a bit of shop time, took it easy. Out of the house to get the mail and that was all. Time to get a bier and sit on the porch if it has not got to hot, porch faces the west and sunset. 
Son, daughter-in-law and grandson all over for dinner tonight. There school tern is over. Profs at the Univ. Grandson is moving to Atlanta end of the week.

Catch up with all tomorrow.

*Tomorrow is a big day for all of us here on Gunney's Garage. National Endangered Species Day. Pretty sure most of us fit that description. I do. *


----------



## bandit571

Used a set-up block..









To mill a few tenons on the ends of the 2 sides, and back apron…









Need to fine tune them a bit..









Drawer front..









made into 3 parts…









Have about a day's worth of work to do…with the Stanley No. 45….....lots of bead work…









Still have a bit of left-overs….


----------



## pottz

> Free tools Pottz let s head to WW.
> 
> - corelz125


swing by and get me im makin a list !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


dont worry dw were goin locked and loaded,you take the first shift sleeping.maybe we can get gunny too ride shot gun.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> dont worry dw were goin locked and loaded,you take the first shift sleeping.maybe we can get gunny too ride shot gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


*Pottz* Locked and loaded is essential now. TV news reported car prowels up 46% so far this year. One business said he normally has 3 a year. He is getting 3 a week now. They blame it on drugs and unemployment. Unemployment is an interesting dilemma. Businesses cannot find help and the unemployed are having to steal? ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wish I was making progress like *bandit.* Too busy updating my notification to the chity to change their accommodations from Acts of God to negligence for the benefit of survivors and heirs. Lots of research in the last year. I can now answer all the questions the fire department can not answer, plus I found the half-life of propane is 2 weeks and my wind speed documentation shows a propane pool could easily stand inside the perpetrator's barriers for a week to 10 days.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz and other patriots- Many years ago I was involved in locking up some of the bad guys and I don't ever want to lose my freedom, $$$, home, and the cats… One of my best pieces of advice…"stay out of the jail house" need I expand further…

On the other hand, people or society have breaking points and that is why "they" want your guns…

I Like Guns - Steve Lee





Remember to make good decisions…


----------



## pottz

> dont worry dw were goin locked and loaded,you take the first shift sleeping.maybe we can get gunny too ride shot gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Pottz* Locked and loaded is essential now. TV news reported car prowels up 46% so far this year. One business said he normally has 3 a year. He is getting 3 a week now. They blame it on drugs and unemployment. Unemployment is an interesting dilemma. Businesses cannot find help and the unemployed are having to steal? ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i dont know if it's been on the news up there but we have had a rash of freeway shootings here too.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz and other patriots- Many years ago I was involved in locking up some of the bad guys and I don t ever want to lose my freedom, $$$, home, and the cats… One of my best pieces of advice…"stay out of the jail house" need I expand further…
> 
> On the other hand, people or society have breaking points and that is why "they" want your guns…
> 
> I Like Guns - Steve Lee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember to make good decisions…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


damn i didn't know you liked good music dw,thats a catchy tune,maybe gunny will make that our official theme song ? ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yesterday to today…*

maybe a $8 2×4 may be a good price…

Next subject woodworking tool shortage-

Trip to the Rockler store side items available, but machinery and Festool almost nonexistent. The only machines that they had 2 drill presses and CNC stuff…


----------



## corelz125

Violent crimes are out of control here. Every day there's a stabbing or shooting.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- just a thought- Ron's morning on the patio with Ron seems to be very popular and gets some pretty good stuff going… IMO turn the evening patio into a more intimate coffee cafe with sweet treats?

Personally, at night, I'm Coors long necks and a good food person. Maybe I need to go to coffee and sweet treats.

You are the Captain set the direction, yet remember the a.m. coffee stuff is working. some of my favorites…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- just a thought- Ron s morning on the patio with Ron seems to be very popular and gets some pretty good stuff going… IMO turn the evening patio into a more intimate coffee cafe with sweet treats?
> 
> Personally, at night, I m Coors long necks and a good food person. Maybe I need to go to coffee and sweet treats.
> 
> You are the Captain set the direction, yet remember the a.m. coffee stuff is working. some of my favorites…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thumbs down dw,first off i dont drink coffee and sure dont need any sweets.it would be up too gunny to decide but i think he's gonna go with me,quality whiskeys,wines and cigars on the cali patio by the stone fireplace.well i think i need too go clean my shot guns,later boys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy evening. Made a new piece for top of Urn, saw a design that gave me a idea so I glued up something tonight. Made the nameplate mounting piece. Nameplate looks good, had to wait 10 days to get it here but worth it.

Then cooked supper for the wife and I this evening. Tomorrow up and at it early to go to Mother's to get lawn work done and some other errands and the to do list.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> dont worry dw were goin locked and loaded,you take the first shift sleeping.maybe we can get gunny too ride shot gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Pottz* Locked and loaded is essential now. TV news reported car prowels up 46% so far this year. One business said he normally has 3 a year. He is getting 3 a week now. They blame it on drugs and unemployment. Unemployment is an interesting dilemma. Businesses cannot find help and the unemployed are having to steal? ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i dont know if it s been on the news up there but we have had a rash of freeway shootings here too.
> 
> - pottz


No, we have too many to squeeze in yours. News rarely gets south of Portland's permanent rioters.

The gubberner signed the most restrictive police law in the world today. Women need to arm themselves. All the martyrs in the current movement had violent criminal histories, especially against women. A couple of years ago there was a video on TV news of a violent shoplifter in ********************tatle pushing display cases down escalators. The police did not respond until after he got tired and left, or maybe he ran out of display cases, not sure which; anyway, ********************tatle had restricted police to where they had to ignore most petty crimes at that time and the public complained they just watched criminals do their jobs. There was no way the police could control the guy pushing the display cases down the escalators. Same situation with the guy that tried to throw a woman walking to work in downtown ********************tatle off of a freeway overpass. Lucky for her a bystander intervened. The prosecuting attorney said nothing could be done because he is mentally ill.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Congress demands records from Boeing to investigate lapses in production quality.

https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/congress-demands-records-to-investigate-quality-lapses-at-boeing/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BNA_051821183952+BREAKING+Congress+demands+Boeing+records+to+investigate+quality+lapses_5_18_2021&utm_term=#comments

This explains a lot about the chity code enforcement. The mayor was a former manager at BOEING when they were designing the 737 MAX to kill and keep trying until it was successful. That assessment is from Scully, the famous pilot who saved an airplane full of passengers landing on the Hudson.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Same situation with the guy that tried to throw a woman walking to work in downtown ********************tatle off of a freeway overpass. Lucky for her a bystander intervened. The prosecuting attorney said nothing could be done because he is mentally ill.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Using my method they would not had to worry about it. Because a clear and present danger to someone else's life not my own, meets the criteria to unleash what I know onto the perpetrator. You wanna throw people off the freeway overpass, *You Go 1st*.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Same situation with the guy that tried to throw a woman walking to work in downtown ********************tatle off of a freeway overpass. Lucky for her a bystander intervened. The prosecuting attorney said nothing could be done because he is mentally ill.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Using my method they would not had to worry about it. Because a clear and present danger to someone else s life not my own, meets the criteria to unleash what I know onto the perpetrator. You wanna throw people off the freeway overpass, *You Go 1st*.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


The news never reported it, but a talk radio commentator said he tried that more than once. I'm sure my 2 nephews who are county sheriffs are glad they are old enough to retire.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa you got me on that.


----------



## 987Ron

Have 2 containers to hold the coasters to finish today. So did the first of the glue up before anything else. 
Now for the coffee and breakfast.

The Univ. reports that students are showing up for statistic classes with computers that have never been upgraded, purged of useless stuff and unable to handle any additional data. Many are over 15 years old. The students on average can send and receive email and play games, that is all. Excel is beyond most. Yet excel in business and industry today is like being able to type to a secretary in the past. No. 1 requirement for many business of a new hire. The Univ. even has a free service to get the computers set up and ready for class, most are to lazy to use it. 
A graduate with a Business Analytics degree can be hired instantly for around $125,000 yr to $150,000 while a basic business degree gets the student working as a shift manager at a hamburger joint. 
It is a myth that the younger generation is computer and tech savvy. Play games on their smart phone and computer yes, actual technical usage no.

Time for breakfast and more coffee, another fine day here in Bubba land. Our county is Bulloch County, referred my me as Bullokia, probably same as a lot of places.

Got carried away, sorry.


----------



## 987Ron

Do not forget, celebrate! Today is our day, or at least some of us.

*NATIONAL ENDANGERED SPECIES DAY* i definitely am an * ENDANGERED SPECIES* So are a lot of us.


----------



## corelz125

Maybe I should go back to school a,d get an analytic degree.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa you got me on that.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I have seen it before and it still got me ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Have 2 containers to hold the coasters to finish today. So did the first of the glue up before anything else.
> Now for the coffee and breakfast.
> 
> The Univ. reports that students are showing up for statistic classes with computers that have never been upgraded, purged of useless stuff and unable to handle any additional data. Many are over 15 years old. The students on average can send and receive email and play games, that is all. Excel is beyond most. Yet excel in business and industry today is like being able to type to a secretary in the past. No. 1 requirement for many business of a new hire. The Univ. even has a free service to get the computers set up and ready for class, most are to lazy to use it.
> A graduate with a Business Analytics degree can be hired instantly for around $125,000 yr to $150,000 while a basic business degree gets the student working as a shift manager at a hamburger joint.
> It is a myth that the younger generation is computer and tech savvy. Play games on their smart phone and computer yes, actual technical usage no.
> 
> Time for breakfast and more coffee, another fine day here in Bubba land. Our county is Bulloch County, referred my me as Bullokia, probably same as a lot of places.
> 
> Got carried away, sorry.
> 
> - 987Ron


I had no idea I am more tech savvy than most college students. Setting up an Excel spread sheet to analyzed the wind at the propane tank is way beyond their capabilities! One of the interesting things I had to deal with was Excel counting 11° as 2 one° inputs. That happened for the first 2 or 3 months and I had to do a manual evaluation and correction. About the 4th month, Excel figured it out ;-) and started counting 11° as a single wind direction input.


----------



## DevinT

I work at a quant shop where >60% of the staff have PhD's in statistics and mathematics, and one staff member even holds the Fields Medal in statistics.

You'll be promptly shown the door if you start using Excel in your interview. Nobody uses Excel here, except maybe the HR staff tabulating your income in a spreadsheet.

It makes me sad that using Excel can get you low six figures. However, it makes me feel better knowing that $150k/yr is about as far as they'll ever go with that skill-set.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Two brothers were stabbed early Tuesday morning in Gorst after confronting a catalytic converter thief. Looks like they were overnight security at the auto shop. Lesson to be learned here, never trust a thief. I'm sure the corrupt WW judges will give him probation so he can continue.

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/crime/two-brothers-stabbed-after-disrupting-catalytic-converter-theft-in-kitsap-county-authorities-say/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Morning+Brief+5-19-2021_5_19_2021&utm_term=Active%20subscriber

This carjacker did 100 mph the wrong way on I-5. Exciting time to be a cop.

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/80-mile-high-speed-police-chase-on-i-5-ends-in-wrong-way-crash-near-marysville/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Morning+Brief+5-19-2021_5_19_2021&utm_term=Active%20subscriber


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning all -


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Devin, The work ethics and falling technical abilities I witnessed at the end of my career with management and technicians plus what my sister told me about the engineering firm she worked for, Excel will probably be beyond most of their capabilities in another decade as the current generation retires. In one of the last jobs I did, the manager told me his engineers would make corrections to interface their equipment with a rooftop HVAC unit, he did not want me to just correct it and give them an as-built. The third drawing still did not have it corrected. I was near the end of the job and did not want to make special trips for that one unit. Too bad boyz, 3 strikes you are out. I wired it so it would work and did not tell them their final design was still a failure. I doubt they ever figured it out.

On another job, that same manager had a design that started the supply and returns fans simultaneously. The wiring design was complex and unnecessarily complicated. Those 2 motors starting together were a negative impact on the electrical service and power factor. I asked the Boeing manager why he approved the submittal. He couldn't figure out what they were trying to do and he said they are responsible for making it work. I had known him for at least 20 years. He told me to wire it the "normal" way. I did and gave the engineer an as-built drawing.

Psychologists report IQs have dropped 10 points in developed countries recently. They used to believe they are a genetic characteristic. They now believe they are dropping because of less cognitive activity in service-based economies and/ or the use of artificial intelligence doing most of the "thinking" after a few data points are entered.

Anyway, why are you opposed to Excel for simple math calculations?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Morning! Using the laptop to program woodworking ;-)


----------



## 987Ron

> I work at a quant shop where >60% of the staff have PhD s in statistics and mathematics, and one staff member even holds the Fields Medal in statistics.
> 
> You ll be promptly shown the door if you start using Excel in your interview. Nobody uses Excel here, except maybe the HR staff tabulating your income in a spreadsheet.
> 
> It makes me sad that using Excel can get you low six figures. However, it makes me feel better knowing that $150k/yr is about as far as they ll ever go with that skill-set.
> 
> - DevinT


Source: Two PhDs in Business Analytics and Chair of the Dept.. Not dwell on publications, awards, and industry forums presentations of these 3. Know them very well. Excel is used as a teaching tool. A starting point, in both teaching and most industrial uses. Excel is not the only thing taught, who would need 4 years of college to learn a fairly simple program? Full Business Analytics PhD is a step above statistics as is quant. analysis. Full Phd in business is worth mid and above 6 figures. Math is part and parcel of all. 
Point was to indicate that basic business degrees are not of the value they once were and not as much as of other course pursuits.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I mentioned the Myopic Financial Focus Policies all businesses seem to follow ignoring customer service to a rep a couple of years ago. He said it isn't going to change anytime soon. He had just completed his MBA and said that is what they teach in college now ;-((

These guys could use a manager worth what they are being paid ;-))

https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/congress-demands-records-to-investigate-quality-lapses-at-boeing/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BNA_051821183952+BREAKING+Congress+demands+Boeing+records+to+investigate+quality+lapses_5_18_2021&utm_term=#comments


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Morning all -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Morning! Using the laptop to program woodworking ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Reading my AM posts that you guys start-... Finally got the laser tube installed and test fired it * :>)*










Off to the grocery store then back to the shop or should I say the computer…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*For those who don't know what a Fields medal is-*

The Fields Medal is a prize awarded to two, three, or four mathematicians under 40 years of age at the International Congress of the International Mathematical Union (IMU), a meeting that takes place every four years. ... In all, sixty people have been awarded the Fields Medal.












> - DevinT
> 
> Source: Two PhDs in Business Analytics and Chair of the Dept.. Not dwell on publications, awards, and industry forums presentations of these 3. Know them very well. Excel is used as a teaching tool. A starting point, in both teaching and most industrial uses. Excel is not the only thing taught, who would need 4 years of college to learn a fairly simple program? Full Business Analytics PhD is a step above statistics as is quant. analysis. Full Phd in business is worth mid and above 6 figures. Math is part and parcel of all.
> *Point was to indicate that basic business degrees are not of the value they once were and not as much as of other course pursuits.
> *
> - 987Ron


*Maybe we should have a movie night at Pottz's patio…*









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Beautiful_Mind_(film)

*With an introduction by Devin and Rich…*


----------



## 987Ron

DW, Great. Get a chair or at least a stool or is that one in the picture…. Time at the computer will kill the back.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I mentioned the Myopic Financial Focus Policies all businesses seem to follow ignoring customer service to a rep a couple of years ago. He said it isn t going to change anytime soon. He had just completed his MBA and said that is what they teach in college now ;-((
> 
> These guys could use a manager worth what they are being paid ;-))
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/congress-demands-records-to-investigate-quality-lapses-at-boeing/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BNA_051821183952+BREAKING+Congress+demands+Boeing+records+to+investigate+quality+lapses_5_18_2021&utm_term=#comments
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*
Link needs a subscription… I am willing to wager it was relevant…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz with all that talk of looting last night… Do you know anything about this?*

*Stolen truck used to ram gate, steal $10,000 worth of lumber: *
https://globalnews.ca/news/7755778/stolen-truck-lumber-guelph-police/


----------



## DevinT

A Beautiful Mind is my second favorite movie of all time. First is Pi, the B&W film.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, Great. Get a chair or at least a stool or is that one in the picture…. Time at the computer will kill the back.
> 
> - 987Ron


That was a stock photo and you are correct on the back…

Computer chair-










Shop chair-










Off to the store-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I mentioned the Myopic Financial Focus Policies all businesses seem to follow ignoring customer service to a rep a couple of years ago. He said it isn t going to change anytime soon. He had just completed his MBA and said that is what they teach in college now ;-((
> 
> These guys could use a manager worth what they are being paid ;-))
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/congress-demands-records-to-investigate-quality-lapses-at-boeing/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BNA_051821183952+BREAKING+Congress+demands+Boeing+records+to+investigate+quality+lapses_5_18_2021&utm_term=#comments
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *
> Link needs a subscription… I am willing to wager it was relevant…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Google Congress demands records from Boeing to investigate lapses in production quality. I'm sure it will pop up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A Beautiful Mind is my second favorite movie of all time. First is Pi, the B&W film.
> 
> - DevinT


*+1*

I will have to check out "Pi" it looks like a movie that I would like…

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pi_(film)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Pottz with all that talk of looting last night… Do you know anything about this?*
> 
> *Stolen truck used to ram gate, steal $10,000 worth of lumber: *
> https://globalnews.ca/news/7755778/stolen-truck-lumber-guelph-police/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thieves must be getting close to outnumbering honest people with real jobs.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I mentioned the Myopic Financial Focus Policies all businesses seem to follow ignoring customer service to a rep a couple of years ago. He said it isn t going to change anytime soon. He had just completed his MBA and said that is what they teach in college now ;-((
> 
> These guys could use a manager worth what they are being paid ;-))
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/congress-demands-records-to-investigate-quality-lapses-at-boeing/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BNA_051821183952+BREAKING+Congress+demands+Boeing+records+to+investigate+quality+lapses_5_18_2021&utm_term=#comments
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *
> Link needs a subscription… I am willing to wager it was relevant…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Google Congress demands records from Boeing to investigate lapses in production quality. I m sure it will pop up.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*
Maybe I'll be like the famous sci-fi writer Isacc Asimov and he never flew or wanted to fly in a plane…*


----------



## 987Ron

We use to have video we shown to customers at sales meetings as a source of information and to get their attention.
About 70s or early 80s
Parking garage. 
Two or three guys come in over a fence/wall tools in hand. Go under a Buick and 16 minutes later come out with the transmission. Don't remember how they raised the car. Then over the fence/wall and are gone. Used a bolt cutter to cut all lines, etc. 
Every one was always amazed at how quick it could be done.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *For those who don t know what a Fields medal is-*
> 
> The Fields Medal is a prize awarded to two, three, or four mathematicians under 40 years of age at the International Congress of the International Mathematical Union (IMU), a meeting that takes place every four years. ... In all, sixty people have been awarded the Fields Medal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I wonder how many of them can prove 1 = 0? My first math prof could ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We use to have video we shown to customers at sales meetings as a source of information and to get their attention.
> About 70s or early 80s
> Parking garage.
> Two or three guys come in over a fence/wall tools in hand. Go under a Buick and 16 minutes later come out with the transmission. Don t remember how they raised the car. Then over the fence/wall and are gone. Used a bolt cutter to cut all lines, etc.
> Every one was always amazed at how quick it could be done.
> 
> - 987Ron


What were you selling?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Google Congress demands records from Boeing to investigate lapses in production quality. I m sure it will pop up.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *
> Maybe I ll be like the famous sci-fi writer Isacc Asimov and he never flew or wanted to fly in a plane…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The first time I flew was on a DC-9. I thought it was going to rattle itself apart. Flying on a 727 was the opposite experience. I understood the saying, "If it ain't Boeing, I ain't going." Of course today, "If is Boeing, I ain't going."


----------



## 987Ron

> I wonder how many of them can prove 1 = 0? My first math prof could ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Has a basic flaw but algebra can prove 1= 2

A=B Can assume any letter equals another
AA = AB multiply both sides with A AA is actually A squared. 
AA-B= AB-B what you do to one side you do to the other is okay 
(A-B)(A+B) = B(A-B) same as above
Divide both sides by (A-B) leaves
A+B =B Since A =B substitute B for A
B + B = B
2B = B divide by B
2 = 1

]


----------



## 987Ron

> What were you selling?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I worked for Maremont Corporation for 30 plus years in sales, sales management and special services for warehouse customers. 
Maremont manufactured Maremont Exhaust, Gabriel Shocks, Strongarm gas struts.. Before I joined them they also made leaf springs and had a line of rebuilt parts. These were dropped as the market for them disappeared. While I had nothing to do with it they also manufactured some gun barrels for Colt and some other like items. The Maremont Company is now part of a larger group.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I was selling CPM based PC's in the 80's, I taught myself SuperCalc, which MS shortly after killed.

One skill that should be taught is "Public Speaking" in all levels of education.

I am so glad I am retired.

Picked up a new project. Our Starter (Combat Aviator Vietnam) gave me two Howitzer shells to make lids for. It will be his Urn. I expected a shell casing. I will post a picture, they are solid brass, and they where shaped in country into Urns. His name was engraved on them. Pretty cool really.

DW thanks for the "Fields Medal" info, if on Jeopardy! I might have an answer.


----------



## 987Ron

> One skill that should be taught is "Public Speaking" in all levels of education.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1 We did have a course in public speaking for engineers at Okla. Univ. Easy A as i remember. 
As an engineering student we were required to take 2 terms of Prose and Poetry. No technical writing class. In all my years at Maremont I never had a request to read or write any Prose or Poetry but lots of cases needing technical writing. We had a rule in all of our correspondence that brief was better. When ask if you approved something a simple Yes or No was it. Elaboration only if ask for. Similar for most things. Again no prose or grammar concerns.


----------



## bandit571

One mortise has been chopped and fitted….then the Boss wanted to go shopping..

At Lowes…...bought a 1/4" x 2' x 4' plywood panel. Sorted through a rack, and picked up a 3/4" x 6" x 8' Pine board….stopped and picked a drawer handle…..total? After my Mil. 10% Discount…$19.75…..counting sale tax.

Yes, Lowes does have their prices in plain sight…..

Maybe when the shop cools off, this evening…I can chop a few more mortises….

BTW: Momma Cat has a 4 kitten litter down in the basement…..mouthy little critters…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> One skill that should be taught is "Public Speaking" in all levels of education.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> +1 We did have a course in public speaking for engineers at Okla. Univ. Easy A as i remember.
> As an engineering student we were required to take 2 terms of Prose and Poetry. No technical writing class. In all my years at Maremont *I never had a request to read or write any Prose or Poetry* but lots of cases needing technical writing. *We had a rule in all of our correspondence that brief was better.* When ask if you approved something a simple Yes or No was it. Elaboration only if ask for. Similar for most things. Again no prose or grammar concerns.
> 
> - 987Ron


 *"I never had a request to read or write any Prose or Poetry"*

*You do now - I would like some poetry for my tuck-in*

*"We had a rule in all of our correspondence that brief was better."*

*"Brevity is the Soul of Wit.."*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- The kitten story makes my day… many fond memories…


----------



## corelz125

DW gonna start doing root canals with that thing in your DDS shop?

Here's a question for the engineers out there. How come so many engineers pick up woodworking as a hobby? They want to see if they can actually build stuff besides designing it?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW gonna start doing root canals with that thing in your DDS shop?
> 
> - corelz125


May have to recoup my costs…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- IMO the AM shift has ended, the Garage is nearing 6,000 posts… The PM is about to start… thirsty and 
hungry…

5 pm EST- cocktail hour

I'll start with a Dire wolf vid…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I wonder how many of them can prove 1 = 0? My first math prof could ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Has a basic flaw but algebra can prove 1= 2
> 
> A=B Can assume any letter equals another
> AA = AB multiply both sides with A
> AA-B= AB-B what you do to one side you do to the other is okay
> (A-B)(A+B) = B(A-B) same as above
> Divide both sides by (A-B) leaves
> A+B =B Since A =B substitute B for A
> B + B = B
> 2B = B divide by B
> 2 = 1
> 
> Ron


It has been over 50 years since I did any algebra, but I do not see how AA-B= AB-B is the same as (A-B)(A+B) = B(A-B). How do you get 2 Bs from AA-B to be the same as (A-B)(A+B)?

The math prof covered the blackboards with an endless equation and spent the whole period proving 1 = 0. Too bad I threw my notebook aways about 20 years ago when the Straight A stuff looked like Greek ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz- IMO the AM shift has ended, the Garage is nearing 6,000 posts… The PM is about to start… thirsty and
> hungry…
> 
> 5 pm EST- cocktail hour
> 
> I ll start with a Dire wolf vid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I like EST happy hour start ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

> 5 pm EST- cocktail hour
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I like EST happy hour start ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Already started on the bierplatz here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bloomberg "A 31% plunge in the morning. A 33% surge in the afternoon. Such was the wild ride Bitcoin took investors on Wednesday, lopping off billions of dollars in value before comments from some big name-fans helped propel it skyward again. The extreme price swings, crazy even for an asset known for its intrinsic turbulence, caused outages on major crypto exchanges." Is anyone able to hack this and generate Bitcoin with Excel? ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

> I wonder how many of them can prove 1 = 0? My first math prof could ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Has a basic flaw but algebra can prove 1= 2
> 
> A=B Can assume any letter equals another
> AA = AB multiply both sides with A
> AA-B= AB-B what you do to one side you do to the other is okay
> (A-B)(A+B) = B(A-B) same as above
> Divide both sides by (A-B) leaves
> A+B =B Since A =B substitute B for A
> B + B = B
> 2B = B divide by B
> 2 = 1
> 
> Ron
> 
> It has been over 50 years since I did any algebra, but I do not see how AA-B= AB-B is the same as (A-B)(A+B) = B(A-B). How do you get 2 Bs from AA-B to be the same as (A-B)(A+B)?
> 
> The math prof covered the blackboards with an endless equation and spent the whole period proving 1 = 0. Too bad I threw my notebook aways about 20 years ago when the Straight A stuff looked like Greek ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Sorry line 3 should be -BB i.e. B squared then factor the equation to line 4
should be right now….remember I am 83 years old and have not done this stuff in years. 
The flaw is (A-B) is zero since A=B and division by zero is undefined in math. Or so I remember.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got back from Mother's. Lawn and yardwork all caught up and now on a regular schedule. Toolboxes have been decked out with magnetic labels so we can find stuff to work with. Next few visits we will be sitting down to 3 tables in a big U and laying out all the tools. Then assembling one toolbox to stay at the house full of tools. Anything left over my sister can pick through, AFTER I upgrade as desired. Still will have some extra tooling.

Found the Delta Tablesaw miter gauges vintage 1985. Been needing that since Dad gave me the saw few years back. Was in a box labeled old jeans. Yeah go figure.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- from experience and studying this "inflation" and now we add COVID recovery to the social mix and government policies and maybe throw in a war?

Back in 1998 people thought that I was crazy for investing in gold…starting around $200 then up to $500 an ounce… then cashed out… One of my regrets is that I should have bought a bag of junk silver last year.

Conclusion: Our wealth is based on "digits" and the computer…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I wonder how many of them can prove 1 = 0? My first math prof could ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Has a basic flaw but algebra can prove 1= 2
> 
> A=B Can assume any letter equals another
> AA = AB multiply both sides with A
> AA-B= AB-B what you do to one side you do to the other is okay
> (A-B)(A+B) = B(A-B) same as above
> Divide both sides by (A-B) leaves
> A+B =B Since A =B substitute B for A
> B + B = B
> 2B = B divide by B
> 2 = 1
> 
> Ron
> 
> It has been over 50 years since I did any algebra, but I do not see how AA-B= AB-B is the same as (A-B)(A+B) = B(A-B). How do you get 2 Bs from AA-B to be the same as (A-B)(A+B)?
> 
> The math prof covered the blackboards with an endless equation and spent the whole period proving 1 = 0. Too bad I threw my notebook aways about 20 years ago when the Straight A stuff looked like Greek ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Sorry line 3 should be -BB i.e. B squared then factor the equation to line 4
> should be right now….remember I am 83 years old and have not done this stuff in years.
> The flaw is (A-B) is zero since A=B and division by zero is undefined in math. Or so I remember.
> 
> - 987Ron


+ WOW I am headed to the "perch", for we had the AM maybe it is time to let others have the floor.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just got back from Mother s. Lawn and yardwork all caught up and now on a regular schedule. Toolboxes have been decked out with magnetic labels so we can find stuff to work with. Next few visits we will be sitting down to 3 tables in a big U and laying out all the tools. Then assembling one toolbox to stay at the house full of tools. Anything left over my sister can pick through, AFTER I upgrade as desired. Still will have some extra tooling.
> 
> Found the Delta Tablesaw miter gauges vintage 1985. Been needing that since Dad gave me the saw few years back. Was in a box labeled old jeans. *Yeah go figure.*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*You are doing duty to your family and IMO +1 on your efforts. *

I am still trying to figure things out…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

I'm digging a hole..









Have a few more to chop….Mallet & Chisel style…..then a test fit..









Letting the shop cool WAY down…before I head back down there….


----------



## 987Ron

self delete


----------



## 987Ron

Per you request

DW: A poem for your beddie bye
Best I can do, that's no lle

I am not a poet
and I know it.

Here Goes
Go Doze

DWs poem

I work usually with wood
making things that are good
I have cnc and a laser too
How to use I haven't a clue

From that I get in a stew
to the fridge for a brew
In the garage I now sit
friends around all close knit

Pottz, Gunney, & Corelz head the crew
Bandit, Brian, Topa & Petey too
Brian, Burly Bob, and the Duck
Devlin and Steve bring me luck

Rich and Ron to wish me well
This sure has me feeling swell
From all this I am not in a lurch
No need to go sit on my perch

Please do not blame me DW ask for it. It is all his fault. 
I know it is pretty bad. So any negative comments are expected and deserved. Appologies if I missed anyone, not intentional.


----------



## corelz125

For how much they charge for a root canal you'll be in the black in no time.


----------



## corelz125

My uncle Jim is getting older, and he's having trouble with his memory.
So he went to his doctor, and he started taking these pills to help his memory.

"Hey Uncle Jim," I said, "what are those memory pills you're taking called?"

"Ahhhh…um….hmmm" he took a second,

"Hmmmm…hold on let me think ermmmm…..it's….daisy? No that's not it….it's petunia? No..no, let me remember…."

"Well is it like….Tulip?" I suggested?

"No, no. That's not it…some type of flower I think"

"Is it rose?" I asked,

"Yes, Rose! That's it!" He exclaimed. Then he leaned his head towards the doorway…."Hey Rose! What's the name of those new memory pills?"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in from shop. Have several drawers and drawer bottoms in finishing room in various stages of completion. Made the top for Dad's Urn, and gave the nameplate mount another coat of finish. And finally put away today's haul from dad's shop. Slowly absorbing or upgrading equipment into my shop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I was selling CPM based PC s in the 80 s, I taught myself SuperCalc, which MS shortly after killed.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey, I worked on those early computer systems in the 70s and 80s, interfacing them with the real world for automated controls. After we got our first computer our son and a friend were playing some kind of online game. They would let the computer run all night playing the game. I told them to stop that. They didn't need to wear it out playing games. I mentioned that to the technician who did the programing for the controls. He told me there were very few people capable of writing programs that would interact with other computers. I thought the kids might be benefiting playing the games, so I told them to go ahead.

Our son didn't become a Bill Gates, but he did OK. During the Dot Com Bust, companies kept going bankrupt leaving him unemployed. If he got an interview, he had a job. He was wondering why the interviewers would pause and have a funny look on their faces. They did not know what to ask because they had never had anyone answer all their high tech questions before. ;-))

He said his friend is the smartest person he has ever known. Another acquaintance interviewed him for a job. He told our son his friend didn't know much about computers. Our son said his friend answered the interview questions too technically. The interviewer didn't know enough to understand the answers ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- IMO the AM shift has ended, the Garage is nearing 6,000 posts… The PM is about to start… thirsty and
> hungry…
> 
> 5 pm EST- cocktail hour
> 
> I ll start with a Dire wolf vid…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I like EST happy hour start ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


amen


----------



## bandit571

Kind of hard to get a decent picture….while holding a camera AND a flashlight…









Momma Cat and her 4 little twerps


----------



## pottz

> Bloomberg "A 31% plunge in the morning. A 33% surge in the afternoon. Such was the wild ride Bitcoin took investors on Wednesday, lopping off billions of dollars in value before comments from some big name-fans helped propel it skyward again. The extreme price swings, crazy even for an asset known for its intrinsic turbulence, caused outages on major crypto exchanges." Is anyone able to hack this and generate Bitcoin with Excel? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


sorry but ill keep my money in the real world.those bitcoin exchanges get hacked and your money is gone forever,their aint no fdic backing.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah im not really hungry,thanks though !


----------



## pottz

> Per you request
> 
> DW: A poem for your beddie bye
> Best I can do, that s no lle
> 
> I am not a poet
> and I know it.
> 
> Here Goes
> Go Doze
> 
> DWs poem
> 
> I work usually with wood
> making things that are good
> I have cnc and a laser too
> How to use I haven t a clue
> 
> From that I get in a stew
> to the fridge for a brew
> In the garage I now sit
> friends around all close knit
> 
> Pottz, Gunney, & Corelz head the crew
> Bandit, Brian, Topa & Petey too
> Brian, Burly Bob, and the Duck
> Devlin and Steve bring me luck
> 
> Rich and Ron to wish me well
> This sure has me feeling swell
> From all this I am not in a lurch
> No need to go sit on my perch
> 
> Please do not blame me DW ask for it. It is all his fault.
> I know it is pretty bad. So any negative comments are expected and deserved. Appologies if I missed anyone, not intentional.
> 
> - 987Ron


very creative ron,love it.


----------



## pottz

> My uncle Jim is getting older, and he's having trouble with his memory.
> So he went to his doctor, and he started taking these pills to help his memory.
> 
> "Hey Uncle Jim," I said, "what are those memory pills you're taking called?"
> 
> "Ahhhh…um….hmmm" he took a second,
> 
> "Hmmmm…hold on let me think ermmmm…..it's….daisy? No that's not it….it's petunia? No..no, let me remember…."
> 
> "Well is it like….Tulip?" I suggested?
> 
> "No, no. That's not it…some type of flower I think"
> 
> "Is it rose?" I asked,
> 
> "Yes, Rose! That's it!" He exclaimed. Then he leaned his head towards the doorway…."Hey Rose! What's the name of those new memory pills?"
> 
> - corelz125


good one man.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sorry line 3 should be -BB i.e. B squared then factor the equation to line 4
> should be right now….remember I am 83 years old and have not done this stuff in years.
> The flaw is (A-B) is zero since A=B and division by zero is undefined in math. Or so I remember.
> 
> - 987Ron


I'm surprised I remember enough to question it. My math prof had a Ph.D. on the end of his EE. He said there wasn't much work for engineers and it didn't pay very well, that was why he was teaching. He suggested I get into the trade. I did. Not sure why there was an engineer surplus but I suppose it was NASA was finishing up the moon landing and everyone was laying off. For most of my career the engineers complained they didn't make as much as the electricians did. In the 80s the business round table created an artificial recession to break the trade unions and cut costs. We took a $4.50 / hour cut in pay over 2 years. I was one of the lucky few who could become the competition instead of a slave ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- from experience and studying this "inflation" and now we add COVID recovery to the social mix and government policies and maybe throw in a war?
> 
> Back in 1998 people thought that I was crazy for investing in gold…starting around $200 then up to $500 an ounce… then cashed out… One of my regrets is that I should have bought a bag of junk silver last year.
> 
> Conclusion: Our wealth is based on "digits" and the computer…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


My only regrets are trusting Merrill Lynch and the Master Of Malpractice who put me on Topamax. I would have been just as well off today if I eliminated those two and retired in 1999 ;-))

I'm surprised they haven't inflated the debt away in the last couple of decades. I took an economics class in the 70s. I calculated the electricians would get $50/hour on their paychecks in 1990 if they continued to keep up with inflation. Common sense told me that was psychologically impossible. Union busting hit in 1981. Not sure what the rates are today. They may be getting close to the $50.



> Bloomberg "A 31% plunge in the morning. A 33% surge in the afternoon. Such was the wild ride Bitcoin took investors on Wednesday, lopping off billions of dollars in value before comments from some big name-fans helped propel it skyward again. The extreme price swings, crazy even for an asset known for its intrinsic turbulence, caused outages on major crypto exchanges." Is anyone able to hack this and generate Bitcoin with Excel? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> sorry but ill keep my money in the real world.those bitcoin exchanges get hacked and your money is gone forever,their aint no fdic backing.
> 
> - pottz


I'm not putting real $ in it, it is generated electronically mining the immermet. Excel should be able to add 1+1=5 and make a lot of it ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Per you request
> 
> DW: A poem for your beddie bye
> Best I can do, that s no lle
> 
> I am not a poet
> and I know it.
> 
> Here Goes
> Go Doze
> 
> DWs poem
> 
> I work usually with wood
> making things that are good
> I have cnc and a laser too
> How to use I haven t a clue
> 
> From that I get in a stew
> to the fridge for a brew
> In the garage I now sit
> friends around all close knit
> 
> Pottz, Gunney, & Corelz head the crew
> Bandit, Brian, Topa & Petey too
> Brian, Burly Bob, and the Duck
> Devlin and Steve bring me luck
> 
> Rich and Ron to wish me well
> This sure has me feeling swell
> From all this I am not in a lurch
> No need to go sit on my perch
> 
> Please do not blame me DW ask for it. It is all his fault.
> I know it is pretty bad. So any negative comments are expected and deserved. Appologies if I missed anyone, not intentional.
> 
> - 987Ron


You're a poet and didn't know it ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## bandit571

some of the new arrivals..









Momma had 4…....


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Up and about. Nice day. Some shop time today and errands with the wife. 
Have a good day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Great Poem Ron and thoughtful +1

Bandit + 1 on the kittens

Forgot to make ice coffee…

I check in later…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Up and functional, let's leave it at that


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Had to stop for the day,,,,MIGRAINE….will try again, later…..when BOTH eyes can see what I am trying to do…


----------



## 987Ron

3rd coat finish applied to laser engraved coasters. One or two more to go. Mahogany. 
Time for a nap.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 3rd coat finish applied to laser engraved coasters. One or two more to go. Mahogany.
> Time for a nap.
> 
> - 987Ron


Sorry Ron I don't do afternoon tuck-ins…

Test cut… much more to learn…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Had to stop for the day,,,,MIGRAINE….will try again, later…..when BOTH eyes can see what I am trying to do…
> 
> - bandit571


To those who don't know a Migrane is just not an ordinary headache- get well Bandit…


----------



## 987Ron

> Test cut… much more to learn…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Progress, way to go. More to come I am sure.


----------



## 987Ron

Just 10 miles from me, new woodturning shop and classes. Nick Agar is suppose to be tops. Will have to drive down and visit the shop and see. Nice sharpening videos on the internet site.

https://nickagarstudios.com/


----------



## pottz

> Just 10 miles from me, new woodturning shop and classes. Nick Agar is suppose to be tops. Will have to drive down and visit the shop and see. Nice sharpening videos on the internet site.
> 
> https://nickagarstudios.com/
> 
> - 987Ron


just checked out his website very impressive,wish that was 10 miles from my house.


----------



## DevinT

Foot meet gun.

Spouse: What do you want for your birthday?
Me: (blurts out without thinking) Mirock Try Square!
Spouse: How much is it?
Me: $150
Spouse: Let's go with the apron.
Me: (thinking to myself) Crap, was worth a try.

At least I have a really nice leather apron picked out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Devin- maybe you will catch Pottz in a good mood and he'll get one for you for your birthday…


----------



## pottz

> Devin- maybe you will catch Pottz in a good mood and he ll get one for you for your birthday…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ha- you know very well im never in a good mood.sorry devin.


----------



## corelz125

I would be scared to use that square. Would worry about dropping it


----------



## 987Ron

> I would be scared to use that square. Would worry about dropping it
> 
> - corelz125


Would never drop it, as it is in mm and would stay in the chest with other mm things. Never to be used.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Devin- maybe you will catch Pottz in a good mood and he ll get one for you for your birthday…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ha- you know very well im never in a good mood.sorry devin.
> 
> - pottz


I would be in a good mood² if you could convince the chity to enforce propane code. I googled fire engineers last night and contacted 3 of them. No response as usual. Anyone who has ever been in business would know better than to take on irresponsible chity governments.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Had to stop for the day,,,,MIGRAINE….will try again, later…..when BOTH eyes can see what I am trying to do…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> To those who don t know a Migrane is just not an ordinary headache- get well Bandit…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is an accurate demonstration *DW*. It marks the corner of my head I wanted to cut out when I was a little kid. ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- I read and see your efforts… IMO in today's world, nobody wants to speak to you just leave a message and maybe someone will speak to you. Today one must be persistent but there have been times I just let it go…
Society is getting too big.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit we are with you…


----------



## bandit571

Ones on the right side are even worse than the left side ones…..where the right side goes numb…

Decided to "cheat" with all the mortises….too hot and stuffy in the shop for strictly chisel work…so..









3/8" Forstner bit, to hog out most of the waste….then these could clean up..


















Got to about..here…









When the Migraine hit…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- I read and see your efforts… IMO in today s world, nobody wants to speak to you just leave a message and maybe someone will speak to you. Today one must be persistent but there have been times I just let it go…
> Society is getting too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I doubt I let it go unless I become suicidal. I'm not really willing to sacrifice my wife, my life, my home, and my neighbors to greed and narcissism. 20 years Mom told me she hoped the grandkids did not have any more kids. She did not want them to suffer through what the world is turning into. Amazing how perceptive she was, eh?

Oregon is moving forward. https://www.theepochtimes.com/mkt_morningbrief/oregon-counties-vote-to-secede-into-idaho_3822536.html?utm_source=Morningbrief&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mb-2021-05-20&mktids=63bb1a3cfcb440bc19e3b5f915cca131&est=3PYimoZEO%2FXqDSV9LoWgg88vMyK2%2FS%2FKb2k1E8MvXcAD%2B5tYaIO7z2hzKW6exZA%3D

There is always hope.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Good one Topomax


----------



## BurlyBob

Just jumping in again. A day or so back I ordered the Benchcrafted cast iron Roubo kit and today I ordered a Bosch 1.25 Router combo.

Don't you just love it when you got a really good pension and a great 401. All those years working as a cop and prison guard are finally paying off. Now what I need to do is when my brother shows up, sell off my chop saw , my old band saw and a crap load of blades to him. Then I can upgrade to that Bosch 12" chop saw.

keep yer fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just jumping in again. *A day or so back I ordered the Benchcrafted cast iron Roubo kit and today I ordered a Bosch 1.25 Router combo.*
> 
> Don t you just love it when you got a really good pension and a great 401. All those years working as a cop and prison guard are finally paying off. Now what I need to do is when my brother shows up, sell off my chop saw , my old band saw and a crap load of blades to him. Then I can upgrade to that Bosch 12" chop saw.
> *
> keep yer fingers crossed for me!*
> 
> - BurlyBob


+1 Here is to the blessed life… Is this the combo










Looks good and I especially like the outcome of your hard work. And we are still alive to enjoy the fruits of our labor. Thanks for sharing a lot of people have their fingers crossed especially when a cop car pulls up behind them with the lights flashing.

Keep us updated on the workbench…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - TopamaxSurvivor


I respect electricity, and you have the experience, and thankfully my experiences have been blessed. Others not so much- My most sad stories are Electrical Christmas mishaps… Oh, how people love the extension cord…


----------



## pottz

> Good one Topomax
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+ 1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How to get started in woodworking for UNDER $100!*

a Stumpy video…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Just jumping in again. A day or so back I ordered the Benchcrafted cast iron Roubo kit and today I ordered a Bosch 1.25 Router combo.
> 
> Don t you just love it when you got a really good pension and a great 401. All those years working as a cop and prison guard are finally paying off. Now what I need to do is when my brother shows up, sell off my chop saw , my old band saw and a crap load of blades to him. Then I can upgrade to that Bosch 12" chop saw.
> 
> keep yer fingers crossed for me!
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## corelz125

I guess that would be one way I couldnt break it Ron if I left it in the case.

That's what its all about BBob work hard all of those years and enjoy it when you put your time in.

I don't get migraines but my father and sister do and my daughter might be prone to them she complains a lot about headaches. When they get them its almost paralyzing.


----------



## corelz125

As an airplane is taking off and is gaining altitude, the pilot comes on the intercom:

"Ladies and Gentlemen, this is your Captain speaking. Thank you for choosing American Airlines. We are on our way to Miami and will reach cruisi….. *NG S**T!! god ***NG DVMN IT!!! WHAT THE VCK!!!"

For a moment, there as an eerie silence in the cabin. Then the pilot comes back on: "I do apologize, but our new stewardess spilled hot coffee on my lap. You should have seen my pants from the front."

A passenger in the cabin says, "You should have seen my pants from the back."


----------



## pottz

> As an airplane is taking off and is gaining altitude, the pilot comes on the intercom:
> 
> "Ladies and Gentlemen, this is your Captain speaking. Thank you for choosing American Airlines. We are on our way to Miami and will reach cruisi….. *NG S**T!! god ***NG DVMN IT!!! WHAT THE VCK!!!"
> 
> For a moment, there as an eerie silence in the cabin. Then the pilot comes back on: "I do apologize, but our new stewardess spilled hot coffee on my lap. You should have seen my pants from the front."
> 
> A passenger in the cabin says, "You should have seen my pants from the back."
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I respect electricity, and you have the experience, and thankfully my experiences have been blessed. Others not so much- My most sad stories are Electrical Christmas mishaps… Oh, how people love the extension cord…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


My favorite electrical Christmas story was a woman who called saying her Christmas tree tripped the breaker when she plugged in the lights. During the conversation, she mentioned they worked until she plugged in the second half of the tree. I began to expect she was overloading the circuit. I asked how big her tree was. She said 26 feet tall. It was indoors. I told her it sounded like she needed another circuit to light all of her lights. She did not want to do that ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The fire department and a local paper are warning about wildfire season and to get prepared to save your home. This local paper has said my comments are inappropriate in the past. I do not believe there are inappropriate comments when the chity puts lives and homes at risk. It fully supports our mayor ignoring safety and codes. I am betting these comments I posted will be deleted within 12 hours. It would be less, but is it 11 PM. Seems like their civic duty should be exposing a dangerous and irresponsible mayor and council, eh?

https://auburnexaminer.com/be-ready-for-more-wildfires-this-year/

In 2006, the International Fire Code adopted a 10-foot tree canopy clearance from any structure. The 10 feet is the result of Canadians investigating thousands of buildings destroyed by wildfires and also investigating buildings that did not burn in wildfires. The city of Auburn will not enforce that fire code provision. The International Fire Code references the International Wildland-Urban Interface Code to establish that measurement. The city says the Wildland code has not been adopted, therefore the International Fire Code is not enforceable. The preface in the codes says all International Codes are fully compatible.

The state emergency management office advised me to do public awareness to promote safety and protect first responders who may be put at higher risks. The state has no authority to correct Auburn ignoring fire, propane, and structural codes. Those codes were developed by millions of knowledgeable people under continuous peer review over the last century. The odds that mayor Backus and the council are smarter than those millions of people are extremely low.

My homeowner's insurance company advised notifying the irresponsible property owner and the city by certified mail. That changes any loss or fatality from an Act of God to negligence. It subrogates your deductible costs to the negligent party. It also allows your insurance to recover their costs rather than raise your rates after a claim. If the mayor and council continue to ignore safety standards and codes, they should be held accountable the same as they are calling for police accountability. Their victims will be just as dead as those killed by guns and chokeholds. The explosive properties of propane and destructive forces of fire have been well known for over a century. Most cities burned in the 19th century. Why do Mayor Backus and the city council need to repeat the lessons?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all

Somewhere in the fla pn handle ar a crappy hotel.


----------



## 987Ron

> Morning all
> 
> Somewhere in the fla pn handle ar a crappy hotel.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Morning all, on my first cup, shop time, finish those coasters finally

Crappy hotels on I-10 my sympathies. I-10 use to be famous for State police just after construction signs, no construction or equipment. Be careful.


----------



## bandit571

Watson, wake up! The game is afoot! 6 garage sales today!

These drawer parts can wait until I get back…...









Need to chop 4 mortises….









Need to cut 2 more of these….corner glue blocks..









Have the Mitersaw all set up, too..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning all
> 
> Somewhere in the fla pn handle ar a crappy hotel.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Sorry Petey I don't do tuck-ins there…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Taking just 4,500 steps each day may help you live longer*
https://www.studyfinds.org/logging-4500-steps-daily-live-longer/

Lately, I have been taking more steps and I find that it helps to feel better.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Today's youth: Parents think their kids will get bored outside - after just 30 minutes!*










https://www.studyfinds.org/parents-kids-bored-outside-after-30-minutes/


----------



## 987Ron

> *Taking just 4,500 steps each day may help you live longer*
> 
> Lately, I have been taking more steps and I find that it helps to feel better.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW 4500 steps, impossible in one day!!!! 
6 to 10 is enough, for example today:

!. buff out the finish on the dog coasters
2. glue in the cork engraved bottom in the coasters
3 cut the slats for the pallet coasters
4. engrave 2 of the slats for each coaster
5, 6. two step glue up for pallet coaster
7. pictures of coasters

Enough is enough for one day DW! come on already.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- you forgot about getting up for another coffee or beer…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ron- you forgot about getting up for another coffee or beer…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


LOL


----------



## 987Ron

Ah yes coffee yes for sure in the am, bier after all the others are done, sometimes. pm thing.


----------



## pottz

> *Today's youth: Parents think their kids will get bored outside - after just 30 minutes!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.studyfinds.org/parents-kids-bored-outside-after-30-minutes/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


it's sad today these kids spend all day inside playing video games,when i was a kid we lived outdoors and never got bored.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

A few more posts to 6,000- good job guys…

Who will win that VIP dinner with Pottz?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Report: Oregon To Demand Proof Of Vaccination To Enter Businesses, Churches Without A Mask*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/report-oregon-to-demand-proof-of-vaccination-to-enter-businesses-churches-without-a-mask/

This will be like WW2 Germany- papers, please… and like in Germany people today will have fake "cards"...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Report: Oregon To Demand Proof Of Vaccination To Enter Businesses, Churches Without A Mask*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/report-oregon-to-demand-proof-of-vaccination-to-enter-businesses-churches-without-a-mask/
> 
> This will be like WW2 Germany- papers, please… and like in Germany people today will have fake "cards"...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


And so it begins.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I nearly had a heart attack this morning!! The comment has not been deleted!! ;-)) Maybe, just maybe, there is some growing support in the press for stopping Mayor Backus from backing us up into the destructive 19th-century safety standards. ;-))



> The fire department and a local paper are warning about wildfire season and to get prepared to save your home. This local paper has said my comments are inappropriate in the past. I do not believe there are inappropriate comments when the chity puts lives and homes at risk. It fully supports our mayor ignoring safety and codes. I am betting these comments I posted will be deleted within 12 hours. It would be less, but is it 11 PM. Seems like their civic duty should be exposing a dangerous and irresponsible mayor and council, eh?
> 
> https://auburnexaminer.com/be-ready-for-more-wildfires-this-year/
> 
> In 2006, the International Fire Code adopted a 10-foot tree canopy clearance from any structure. The 10 feet is the result of Canadians investigating thousands of buildings destroyed by wildfires and also investigating buildings that did not burn in wildfires. The city of Auburn will not enforce that fire code provision. The International Fire Code references the International Wildland-Urban Interface Code to establish that measurement. The city says the Wildland code has not been adopted, therefore the International Fire Code is not enforceable. The preface in the codes says all International Codes are fully compatible.
> 
> The state emergency management office advised me to do public awareness to promote safety and protect first responders who may be put at higher risks. The state has no authority to correct Auburn ignoring fire, propane, and structural codes. Those codes were developed by millions of knowledgeable people under continuous peer review over the last century. The odds that mayor Backus and the council are smarter than those millions of people are extremely low.
> 
> My homeowner's insurance company advised notifying the irresponsible property owner and the city by certified mail. That changes any loss or fatality from an Act of God to negligence. It subrogates your deductible costs to the negligent party. It also allows your insurance to recover their costs rather than raise your rates after a claim. If the mayor and council continue to ignore safety standards and codes, they should be held accountable the same as they are calling for police accountability. Their victims will be just as dead as those killed by guns and chokeholds. The explosive properties of propane and destructive forces of fire have been well known for over a century. Most cities burned in the 19th century. Why do Mayor Backus and the city council need to repeat the lessons?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A few more posts to 6,000- good job guys…
> 
> Who will win that VIP dinner with Pottz?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm giving whoever does #6,000 a virtual truckload of long necks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This one is for our dog owners out there…

*New type of coronavirus originating in dogs found - study*
https://news.trust.org/item/20210521075401-ui3w9










Lunch time back later…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Report: Oregon To Demand Proof Of Vaccination To Enter Businesses, Churches Without A Mask*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/report-oregon-to-demand-proof-of-vaccination-to-enter-businesses-churches-without-a-mask/
> 
> This will be like WW2 Germany- papers, please… and like in Germany people today will have fake "cards"...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


One of the preachers in La Grande Oregon who was involved in the lawsuit to allow people in church services without masks last spring died of the virus a couple of months later. About half of the firefighter fatalities in the last year have been from responding to a covid patient. Let Free-Dumb ring!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Next poster gets the load of virtual long necks for tonight's party ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

The idiots are out in full force today here at work.


----------



## pottz

6000


----------



## pottz

> 6000
> 
> - pottz


damn gunny beat me-lol.


----------



## bandit571

Something for Gunny to drool over?









Methinks this be a 1949 Ford?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 6000
> 
> - pottz


I had to look to see what you meant. LOL


----------



## 987Ron

6000 Wow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The idiots are out in full force today here at work.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


We have a winner!! ;-)) plenty of long necks in the virtual truckload toninght.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Taking just 4,500 steps each day may help you live longer*
> https://www.studyfinds.org/logging-4500-steps-daily-live-longer/
> 
> Lately, I have been taking more steps and I find that it helps to feel better.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We were required to maintain 3 year first cards in the trades. One of the teachers told us we added 3 years to our life span being active all day long in the trades.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Something for Gunny to drool over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Methinks this be a 1949 Ford?
> 
> - bandit571


LB will have his 50 Chevy running by fall. Gma drove 50 Chevy. My cousin Linda Thought we needed more inner tubes to make ammo for our rubber guns. She stood a dozen roofing nails under each tire. Lucky Gma found out. The tires were new and they were the first of the tubeless tires.

SWMBO told her sister she had a low tire. Her sister said her tires didn't need air, they are tubeless ;-)))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

If that is a 1949 Ford- then that was the car that brought me home on my original Birthday…

*Top Max* that cartoon was more truthful than funny +1

*Petey*- did you get your catalytic converter escape being stolen…

*Pottz-* will the winner Gunny be using the hot tub tonight with you?

Steve, Moke, Brian… were thinking of you. I hope that I didn't miss someone, if so please post.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

https://www.newyorker.com/cartoons/blitts-kvetchbook/bobbleheads-through-the-ages?utm_source=nl&utm_brand=tny&utm_mailing=TNY_Daily_052122&utm_campaign=aud-dev&utm_medium=email&bxid=5be9ce0924c17c6adf3aa59b&cndid=40493337&hasha=7f7d3cc59e4bd258fd1c0dc11df06318&hashb=6751042ba6d86ab9de004dffd4379389f454813a&hashc=5df4b682a5a4079f1a85d19b836f652ec183551d57f475911feca0a30ed679a4&esrc=right_rail_magazine&mbid=CRMNYR012019&utm_term=TNY_Daily


----------



## pottz

> If that is a 1949 Ford- then that was the car that brought me home on my original Birthday…
> 
> *Top Max* that cartoon was more truthful than funny +1
> 
> *Petey*- did you get your catalytic converter escape being stolen…
> 
> *Pottz-* will the winner Gunny be using the hot tub tonight with you?
> 
> Steve, Moke, Brian… were thinking of you. I hope that I didn t miss someone, if so please post.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you forgot the duck,i havn't seen him anywhere lately.brian has been on hiatus for the last couple months except for that one project.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, I 10 had more speed traps than you can imagine. We have an app that lets you know where they are.

Got to LA (not pottz country) recently redone holiday in express. Dinner on order. Traveling bar is a nice thing. BTW I want to build a nice one. Cool antique if you look them up.

DW I average over 12k steps a day over several years. Some how I get steps sanding. 

BTW AL and LA restaurants are drive in only. A far cry from FLA we have been open for 6+ months, kids in school a year in Aug.

Bandit I loved to do the garage sales flea markets. I kick myself for all the planes I passed by. I did buy a few. Stanley 78 3 bucks, stanley 45 complete at a church auction 75 maybe, stanley 90 2 bucks (new w 2 blades) and 12 scraper less than 5. I love buying rust too. Good luck on the hunt.

Gunny you going to put a name plate on your dads flag box? I saw what Ivan did. I can add that if you like.

3 hrs to family in TX two boys under 10 that want to see an uncle and aunt. Hitting the ground running, but when do I get a JWB at the end of they day? more later


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good news though- thanks to Top Max the long necks have arrived…


----------



## 987Ron

I will leave all those "*Light**" Longnecks* for you.

I will bring a few 6 packs of fine* German Longnecks* some proper bier to the party.










Throw in a few proper drinking vessels, can Pottz get them cold?


----------



## 987Ron

Oh and a few proper Pilsners too. Save the caps can make some small drawer knobs out of them. This is really one of the best. Only the best for the party tonight. Dozen or so of these 4 packs.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Back to the shop- any thought on this…

*Upgrade Your Dust Collection With FULLTHROTTLE™ Blast Gates*


----------



## pottz

> I will leave all those "*Light**" Longnecks* for you.
> 
> I will bring a few 6 packs of fine* German Longnecks* some proper bier to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw in a few proper drinking vessels, can Pottz get them cold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


now your talkin ron ill clear out dw's long necks and you'll have plenty of room in the patio bar frig.


----------



## pottz

> Back to the shop- any thought on this…
> 
> *Upgrade Your Dust Collection With FULLTHROTTLE™ Blast Gates*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


damn dw you tryin too sell me something again ? i will check it out more though.


----------



## pottz

*hey guess what i just found out what eats buzzards*









*gonna be fun tonight boys !*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I got a gift from Laguna for my efforts in getting my laser up and running…










2 teeshirts and a backpack… I will eventually do a review on it…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
WHO REMOVED MY COOR'S LONG NECKS?*


----------



## 987Ron

Looks like room for the good stuff.


----------



## pottz

> I got a gift from Laguna for my efforts in getting my laser up and running…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 teeshirts and a backpack… I will eventually do a review on it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


your gonna review the box….right ?


----------



## pottz

> *
> WHO REMOVED MY COOR S LONG NECKS?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry we need room for rons quality beer.so when ya gettin the rest out ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny you going to put a name plate on your dads flag box? I saw what Ivan did. I can add that if you like.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I ordered two, one for the Urn that has small brass screws and one with a adhesive on the back for the flag case. Matches my Grandfathers and Great Grandfathers flag cases. Both of those have the nameplate centered on the glass at the bottom.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I will leave all those "*Light**" Longnecks* for you.
> 
> I will bring a few 6 packs of fine* German Longnecks* some proper bier to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Throw in a few proper drinking vessels, can Pottz get them cold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Back to the shop- any thought on this…
> 
> *Upgrade Your Dust Collection With FULLTHROTTLE™ Blast Gates*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> damn dw you tryin too sell me something again ? i will check it out more though.
> 
> - pottz


$20 each, not too bad. Doesn't ship till August though.


----------



## corelz125

Here's one for DW

After ordering a milkshake, a man had to leave his seat in the restaurant to use the rest room.

Since he didn't want anyone to take his shake, he took a paper napkin, wrote on it, "The world's strongest weight lifter," and left it under his glass.

When he returned from making his pit stop, the glass was empty. Under it was a new napkin with a note that said

"Thanks for the treat!" It was signed, "The world's fastest runner."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Here s one for DW
> 
> After ordering a milkshake, a man had to leave his seat in the restaurant to use the rest room.
> 
> Since he didn't want anyone to take his shake, he took a paper napkin, wrote on it, "The world's strongest weight lifter," and left it under his glass.
> 
> When he returned from making his pit stop, the glass was empty. Under it was a new napkin with a note that said
> 
> "Thanks for the treat!" It was signed, "The world's fastest runner."
> 
> - corelz125


+1 ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I got a gift from Laguna for my efforts in getting my laser up and running…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 teeshirts and a backpack… I will eventually do a review on it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Is that a bribe? ;-)) How long did it take to get the job done?


----------



## pottz

> Here s one for DW
> 
> After ordering a milkshake, a man had to leave his seat in the restaurant to use the rest room.
> 
> Since he didn't want anyone to take his shake, he took a paper napkin, wrote on it, "The world's strongest weight lifter," and left it under his glass.
> 
> When he returned from making his pit stop, the glass was empty. Under it was a new napkin with a note that said
> 
> "Thanks for the treat!" It was signed, "The world's fastest runner."
> 
> - corelz125


hey it's dw "g" rated,maybe he'll stay off the perch a little longer tonight? good idea because super eagle is hungry and scouting the trees-lol.


----------



## pottz

> I got a gift from Laguna for my efforts in getting my laser up and running…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 teeshirts and a backpack… I will eventually do a review on it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Is that a bribe? ;-)) How long did it take to get the job done?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah they probably felt guilty for all the issues.better than nothing i guess.hey those shirts xl ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I got a gift from Laguna for my efforts in getting my laser up and running…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 teeshirts and a backpack… I will eventually do a review on it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Is that a bribe? ;-)) How long did it take to get the job done?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> yeah they probably felt guilty for all the issues.better than nothing i guess.hey those shirts xl ?
> 
> - pottz


Immermet reviews may bring customer service back ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corelz-* yes that was a good one. No root canal yet, the mirrors are not aligned…

*Top Max-* it was a token… As for getting the problem done… No, I am still working on technical support to get back to me on the mirror alignment issue… Patience for when a crate is delivered to you make it work or in another week I'll protest the Credit Card charge and we'll deal with it some more…

I am confident that all will work out and keep you guys updated…

I wish to blame Ron- for getting me stirred up about a laser…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I got a gift from Laguna for my efforts in getting my laser up and running…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 teeshirts and a backpack… I will eventually do a review on it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Is that a bribe? ;-)) How long did it take to get the job done?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *yeah they probably felt guilty for all the issues.better than nothing i guess.hey those shirts xl ?*
> 
> - pottz


Yes, and I'll give you one and we can wear them at the Ford Ranger roundup- in our silver Rangers…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Felony Way, the city to the west is suing King County for passing out needles to promote drug addiction but do not have any plans to clean up their mess. ;-)) Opiods are showing up in salmon flesh in Puget Sound and the needles pollute protected wet lands. Rather than suing, they should report the county to the feds for violating endangered species act and the EPA. The TV news showed a big pile of thousands of needles.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* Patience required should be in their description of the product, eh?

Meanwhile, in *W*icked *W*orld, Felony Way, the city to the west is suing King County for passing out needles to promote drug addiction but does not have any plans to clean up their mess. ;-)) Opioids are showing up in salmon flesh in Puget Sound and the needles pollute protected wetlands. Rather than suing, they should report the county to the feds for violating the endangered species act and to the EPA. The feds should investigate this county as well as the chity. The TV news showed a big pile of thousands of needles.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I got a gift from Laguna for my efforts in getting my laser up and running…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 teeshirts and a backpack… I will eventually do a review on it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Is that a bribe? ;-)) How long did it take to get the job done?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> yeah they probably felt guilty for all the issues.better than nothing i guess.hey those shirts xl ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Immermet reviews may bring customer service back ;-)) *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Yes, and I ll give you one and we can wear them at the Ford Ranger roundup- in our silver Rangers…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Are Superduties invited?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

You guys are the best- but buzzards need sleep…


----------



## pottz

> I got a gift from Laguna for my efforts in getting my laser up and running…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 teeshirts and a backpack… I will eventually do a review on it…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Is that a bribe? ;-)) How long did it take to get the job done?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *yeah they probably felt guilty for all the issues.better than nothing i guess.hey those shirts xl ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yes, and I ll give you one and we can wear them at the Ford Ranger roundup- in our silver Rangers…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


oh man like two peas in a pod !!!


----------



## pottz

> You guys are the best- but buzzards need sleep…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


better keep an eye open,super eagle is on the prowl tonight !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Yes, and I ll give you one and we can wear them at the Ford Ranger roundup- in our silver Rangers…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Are Superduties invited?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Maybe at a later event :>) This will be me and Pottz, with matching Laguna t-shirts, in our silver Rangers bonding on a road trip… But when we have our Salton Sea campout all will be welcome…

Top Max- keep the torch lit…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Yes, and I ll give you one and we can wear them at the Ford Ranger roundup- in our silver Rangers…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Are Superduties invited?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Maybe at a later event :>) This will be me and Pottz, with matching Laguna t-shirts, in our silver Rangers bonding on a road trip… But when we have our Salton Sea campout all will be welcome…
> 
> Top Max- keep the torch lit…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


----------



## pottz

> Yes, and I ll give you one and we can wear them at the Ford Ranger roundup- in our silver Rangers…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Are Superduties invited?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Maybe at a later event :>) This will be me and Pottz, with matching Laguna t-shirts, in our silver Rangers bonding on a road trip… But when we have our Salton Sea campout all will be welcome…
> 
> Top Max- keep the torch lit…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


dw the salton sea is a stinking sesspool these days,no one goes there anymore.


----------



## RichT

I've been hanging out with fellow dumb asses in Oatman, AZ.


----------



## RichT

They roam free here. This guy walked in as soon as the door was opened.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz, Laguna tee shirts and no LJ shirts?

I will order 2 to 3 of those blast gates. Hose keeps coming off on one of them. Need the 2 1/2 gate as well.

Off to Texas in a few


----------



## 987Ron

> I got a gift from Laguna for my efforts in getting my laser up and running…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 teeshirts and a backpack… I will eventually do a review on it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The company that made my laser doesn't have any Tee shirts, backpacks, I am jealous. No extras at all.


----------



## 987Ron

Up early, coffee and reconnect wife's computer to the internet. She is happy now. World back to normal.

Another good looking day here, highs in the high 80s. Some shop time, Breakfast is served, fresh off the Blackstone.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I've been hanging out with fellow dumb asses in Oatman, AZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


LOL


----------



## DevinT

Re: Mirock

Not that try-square, but this one (you and I both know it's called a speed square, just don't tell Mirock that):






He is working on an imperial version.

Welp. I guess I saw this coming. ...

No on the Mirock square and now it is also no on the apron. Looks like no birthday gifts this year because I am in the cat box for how much I spent on the plane swap.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Re: Mirock
> 
> Not that try-square, but this one (you and I both know it's called a speed square, just don't tell Mirock that):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is working on an imperial version.
> 
> Welp. I guess I saw this coming. ...
> 
> No on the Mirock square and now it is also no on the apron. Looks like no birthday gifts this year because I am in the cat box for how much I spent on the plane swap.
> 
> - DevinT


Send me a PM, I have question.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"Send me a PM, I have question."* this sounds like going to the principal's office…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Covid vaccine profits mint 9 new pharma billionaires*

https://www.cnn.com/2021/05/21/business/covid-vaccine-billionaires/index.html


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *"Send me a PM, I have question."* this sounds like going to the principal s office…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Hardly, that would have started with " a word with you in my office." I know, been called to the office many times. Usually followed by " get out of my office."

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Up early, coffee and reconnect wife s computer to the internet. She is happy now. World back to normal.
> 
> Another good looking day here, highs in the high 80s. Some shop time, Breakfast is served, fresh off the Blackstone.
> 
> - 987Ron


*You keep amazing me with all this new stuff- a Blackstone…*


----------



## 987Ron

DW its time for lunch. We use the Blackstone a lot, kids gave it to us a year or so ago. 
But the laser is good too for food prep.
Got some toasted bread for a sandwich









And some rice crackers for cheese with a long necks.










Steaks are to juicy have to stick to the grill.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron you're the best…


----------



## 987Ron

> Back to the shop- any thought on this…
> 
> *Upgrade Your Dust Collection With FULLTHROTTLE™ Blast Gates*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Have to figure out if it would work with my operator remote repurposed gate control.










Yes Petey that is an old carbon fiber golf club handle. Light, found on the course.


----------



## 987Ron

Laser engraved coasters are all done. Pictures


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Ron looks great…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Covid vaccine profits mint 9 new pharma billionaires*
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/05/21/business/covid-vaccine-billionaires/index.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Finally some good news caused by covid, eh? ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Laser engraved coasters are all done. Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


Lookin good!


----------



## 987Ron

Posted the coasters as a project. Simple one but rarely see any laser work there.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Posted the coasters as a project. Simple one but rarely see any laser work there.
> 
> - 987Ron


They came out good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron, you should have included the "toast" pics…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ron, you should have included the "toast" pics…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


LOL


----------



## pottz

> They roam free here. This guy walked in as soon as the door was opened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


cant blame him,hot dogs and ice cream,every asses fav.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, Laguna tee shirts and no LJ shirts?
> 
> I will order 2 to 3 of those blast gates. Hose keeps coming off on one of them. Need the 2 1/2 gate as well.
> 
> Off to Texas in a few
> 
> - Peteybadboy


hey ive asked about lj's shirts and their are no plans too make any at this time.there was all kinds of stuff they did here way back thats long gone.


----------



## DevinT

I did it. I polished 23 linear feet (7 metres) of plexiglass! That was a … journey and a half! Figuring out the best method was rough, to say the least, but I can now polish plexiglass like a boss.

Normally I would just flame polish and be done with it. However flame polishing chemically changes the edge and will cause "crazing" when chemically welded to another piece.

I don't have a ROS nor buffing wheel. I do have sandpaper.

80 grit → 600 grit → 1000 grit + cream → 2000 grit + cream → 3000 grit + cream

Where the cream is Meguiar's cut and polish cream. I can polish about 12 ft (3.65 metres) of plexiglass an hour using this approach once it gets past the 600 grit stage. Getting to that stage however requires jigs and patience at 80 grit and then more patience at 600. Once the shaping with 80 is done and clean-up with 600, the rest goes by pretty fast. The jig I use at 80 grit is essentially just aluminum angle stock which I sunk into a table (not shown).




























I sure am jealous of Laser machines though which can cut plexiglass and leave a crystal clear edge. Though, some of the things I am making with plexi are probably too big for a Laser (2 ft x 4 ft).


----------



## pottz

> Re: Mirock
> 
> Not that try-square, but this one (you and I both know it's called a speed square, just don't tell Mirock that):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is working on an imperial version.
> 
> Welp. I guess I saw this coming. ...
> 
> No on the Mirock square and now it is also no on the apron. Looks like no birthday gifts this year because I am in the cat box for how much I spent on the plane swap.
> 
> - DevinT


*what !* no apron either ? that sucks !


----------



## 987Ron

> I sure am jealous of Laser machines though which can cut plexiglass and leave a crystal clear edge. Though, some of the things I am making with plex*i are probably too big for a Laser (2 ft x 4 ft).*
> 
> - DevinT


To long and to thick for mine. Get a bigger lazer, much much more expensive it could do it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Re: Mirock
> 
> Not that try-square, but this one (you and I both know it's called a speed square, just don't tell Mirock that):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is working on an imperial version.
> 
> Welp. I guess I saw this coming. ...
> 
> No on the Mirock square and now it is also no on the apron. Looks like no birthday gifts this year because I am in the cat box for how much I spent on the plane swap.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> *what !* no apron either ? that sucks !
> 
> - pottz


Nah that has been resolved.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Check your PM's, important notice…


----------



## DevinT

Gunny is a great guy and really knows how to make a gal feel welcome. He bought me the apron of my dreams!

You all are too great. I honestly don't know what to say, other than Thank You all so much.

Context: Spouse and I are hoping to bring our first child into the World around the same time as my birthday and with the plane swap and baby, money has unexpectedly become tight (car seats, nursery, strollers, bibs, clothes, so much!). I was looking at a pretty sad birthday this year with the spouse cracking the whip on spending. Not the case thanks to Gunny and Gunny's Garage!


----------



## pottz

thats the beauty of lumber jocks and gunny's garage,woodworkers are the best people you'll ever meet devin.your an important part of our group here.


----------



## DevinT

Awww. ^_^


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I've been hanging out with fellow dumb asses in Oatman, AZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


I hope those jackasses don't turn on people like these bears did ;-(
https://www.kiro7.com/news/trending/human-remains-found-stomachs-2-3-bears-suspected-attacking-colorado-woman/TW3QMUCJ3RDQROSMHOYZJ5ST3E/?fbclid=IwAR1yL6Ct2XXVjX6DitXj9s4z1_k-4H4Y6dqu1MDDXoIS_m37EXfBBjdQTno


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> thats the beauty of lumber jocks and gunny s garage,woodworkers are the best people you ll ever meet devin.your an important part of our group here.
> 
> - pottz


 I'll propose a toast to that ;-) Grab your favorite long neck.


----------



## corelz125

Who doesnt want an ice cream in AZ on a late May day. Cant blame the guy for waiting on line to get in.

This is a good group of people in this room.


----------



## corelz125

A ventriloquist is performing and makes a blonde joke.

A blonde woman in the audience is offended and says "How does my hair color affect my intelligence and value as a person?"

The ventriloquist apologizes and promises not to make any more blonde jokes for the rest of the performance.

The blonde says "I wasn't talking to you. I was talking to the guy on your lap."


----------



## corelz125

UP to the perch DW

One Sunday a pastor told the congregation that the church needed some extra money and asked the people to prayerfully consider giving a little extra in the offering plate.

He said that whoever gave the most would be able to pick out three hymns.

After the offering plates were passed, the pastor glanced down and noticed that someone had placed a $1,000 bill in offering.

He was so excited that he immediately shared his joy with his congregation and said he'd like to personally thank the person who placed the money in the plate.

A very quiet, elderly and saintly lady all the way in the back shyly raised her hand.

The pastor asked her to come to the front.

Slowly she made her way to the pastor.

He told her how wonderful it was that she gave so much and in thanksgiving asked her to pick out three hymns.

Her eyes brightened as she looked over the congregation, pointed to the three handsomest men in the building and said, "I'll take him and him and him."


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Corelz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Her eyes brightened as she looked over the congregation, pointed to the three handsomest men in the building and said, "I'll take him and him and him."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz that joke will go to my 94 yr old Mom… +1

*Here is one for the Dire wolf … *
My Husky AND His Best Friend Argue With My Mum!


----------



## pottz

> UP to the perch DW
> 
> One Sunday a pastor told the congregation that the church needed some extra money and asked the people to prayerfully consider giving a little extra in the offering plate.
> 
> He said that whoever gave the most would be able to pick out three hymns.
> 
> After the offering plates were passed, the pastor glanced down and noticed that someone had placed a $1,000 bill in offering.
> 
> He was so excited that he immediately shared his joy with his congregation and said he'd like to personally thank the person who placed the money in the plate.
> 
> A very quiet, elderly and saintly lady all the way in the back shyly raised her hand.
> 
> The pastor asked her to come to the front.
> 
> Slowly she made her way to the pastor.
> 
> He told her how wonderful it was that she gave so much and in thanksgiving asked her to pick out three hymns.
> 
> Her eyes brightened as she looked over the congregation, pointed to the three handsomest men in the building and said, "I'll take him and him and him."
> 
> - corelz125


your fire again mr joke meister.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Well back to shop, these drawers ain't gonna install themselves. Bet working on them each night. Slides and everything mounted to the drawers. Time for getting on the floor and putting slide to the cabinet. Then see how much extra space I can squeeze out of that last open hole. Hoping for a 2 1/4 inch deep drawer. Can live with 1 1/2 though.


----------



## pottz

> Well back to shop, these drawers ain t gonna install themselves. Bet working on them each night. Slides and everything mounted to the drawers. Time for getting on the floor and putting slide to the cabinet. Then see how much extra space I can squeeze out of that last open hole. Hoping for a 2 1/4 inch deep drawer. Can live with 1 1/2 though.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


man what size is that shop of yours,must be about 10,000 sq feet with the amount of cabinets youve made-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Well back to shop, these drawers ain t gonna install themselves. Bet working on them each night. Slides and everything mounted to the drawers. Time for getting on the floor and putting slide to the cabinet. Then see how much extra space I can squeeze out of that last open hole. Hoping for a 2 1/4 inch deep drawer. Can live with 1 1/2 though.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> man what size is that shop of yours,must be about 10,000 sq feet with the amount of cabinets youve made-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I wish. 16×20 with a 10×10 add on. Finishing room is 10×12


----------



## pottz

> Well back to shop, these drawers ain t gonna install themselves. Bet working on them each night. Slides and everything mounted to the drawers. Time for getting on the floor and putting slide to the cabinet. Then see how much extra space I can squeeze out of that last open hole. Hoping for a 2 1/4 inch deep drawer. Can live with 1 1/2 though.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> man what size is that shop of yours,must be about 10,000 sq feet with the amount of cabinets youve made-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I wish. 16×20 with a 10×10 add on. Finishing room is 10×12
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


how many drawers did you say you have,200 + ?


----------



## pottz

out of curiosity i went and counted,i have a total of 85 in the shop space.i think you'll beat me on that-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> out of curiosity i went and counted,i have a total of 85 in the shop space.i think you ll beat me on that-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Get rid of that smoker and get a lasrer…


----------



## 987Ron

Out of curiosity I went and counted also. I am drawer poor, only 74.

Nite all…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite Ron- a great day for your project… Do I get another breakfast but maybe with some egg and bacon? Something like Jack's…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> out of curiosity i went and counted,i have a total of 85 in the shop space.i think you ll beat me on that-lol.
> 
> - pottz





> Out of curiosity I went and counted also. I am drawer poor, only 74.
> 
> Nite all…..
> 
> - 987Ron


Hmmm, light weighs the lot of ya…...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Progress tonight. Got the 5 drawers I had prepped all installed and the last one cut down to size. managed to squeeze that last one for 2 1/2 inches tall. Will get the drawer fronts cut down to size tomorrow and installed.


----------



## pottz

> out of curiosity i went and counted,i have a total of 85 in the shop space.i think you ll beat me on that-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Get rid of that smoker and get a lasrer…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw before i shoot you do you wanna rethink that statement ? unless your laser can slow cook baby backs ?


----------



## pottz

> out of curiosity i went and counted,i have a total of 85 in the shop space.i think you ll beat me on that-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Out of curiosity I went and counted also. I am drawer poor, only 74.
> 
> Nite all…..
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Hmmm, light weighs the lot of ya…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*SHOW OFF !*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

No Gunny- we do the AM where Ron has morning wake-ups with coffee and food… Pottz hasn't provided food in a while… and Buzzards go where the food is…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> do you wanna rethink that statement ? unless your laser can slow cook baby backs ?
> 
> - pottz


Yeah because we gotta eat ya know???


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *SHOW OFF !*
> 
> - pottz


Sick ain't it????


----------



## pottz

> No Gunny- we do the AM where Ron has morning wake-ups with coffee and food… Pottz hasn t provided food in a while… and Buzzards go where the food is…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*AND SO DO THE SUPER EAGLE,BUZZARDS YUMMMMMMMMM!!!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> out of curiosity i went and counted,i have a total of 85 in the shop space.i think you ll beat me on that-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Get rid of that smoker and get a lasrer…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dw before i shoot you do you wanna rethink that statement ? unless your laser can slow cook baby backs ?
> 
> - pottz


Ron did toast and crackers this morning and I'll check in tomorrow for he has the Blackstone grill…










or I'll go to Jack in the Box 2 for $5


----------



## pottz

> No Gunny- we do the AM where Ron has morning wake-ups with coffee and food… Pottz hasn t provided food in a while… and Buzzards go where the food is…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


shame if you go too bed early dw i got a 20lb prime rib roast slow smokin in hickory wood right now,gonna be served with baked potatoes and grilled asparagus in half an hour.after were gonna enjoy some well aged bourbons by the cali fireplace.shame you cant make it.im sure you'll enjoy those jack breakfast sandwiches with ron though.bon appetit !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> or I ll go to Jack in the Box 2 for $5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Just coffee. As it is my day off I would like some alcoholic flavoring…...


----------



## pottz

damn it's quiet tonight for a saturday.anyone awake ?


----------



## corelz125

dw before i shoot you do you wanna rethink that statement ? unless your laser can slow cook baby backs ?

- pottz
[/QUOTE]

LOL


----------



## corelz125

Barely awake. Been a long week. ripped out tiles, 1/4" plywood underlayment with a screw every 3" on center. Then 3 layers of linoleum. Dumped half the garbage today.


----------



## pottz

> Barely awake. Been a long week. ripped out tiles, 1/4" plywood underlayment with a screw every 3" on center. Then 3 layers of linoleum. Dumped half the garbage today.
> 
> - corelz125


yikes, been their done that,id love too help but too damn old and thank god too far away-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> damn it s quiet tonight for a saturday.anyone awake ?
> 
> - pottz


Catching up on some reading and couple videos on Sumerian kings List. While enjoying a nice drink,. because after this busy week I feel like I earned it.

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Barely awake. Been a long week. ripped out tiles, 1/4" plywood underlayment with a screw every 3" on center. Then 3 layers of linoleum. Dumped half the garbage today.
> 
> - corelz125


Ah what fun, like pottz, BTDT and happy with what I have now.


----------



## corelz125

The dire wolf is not happy at all that his kitchen is being turned inside out.


----------



## pottz

> The dire wolf is not happy at all that his kitchen is being turned inside out.
> 
> - corelz125


oh the beagle does not like change at all.there is a hole in the front gate so she can see out,tonight she kept barking at people so i stapled a piece of cardboard over the hole,she had some major issues with that.at first she wouldn't even approach it.may need a new plan tomorrow-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The dire wolf is not happy at all that his kitchen is being turned inside out.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh the beagle does not like change at all.there is a hole in the front gate so she can see out,tonight she kept barking at people so i stapled a piece of cardboard over the hole,she had some major issues with that.at first she wouldn t even approach it.may need a new plan tomorrow-lol.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Peteybadboy

Here in Texas.

Hey Phil Mikelson is in the lead at the PGA ( a major) that is news.

Devon- nice to see you happy. No curmudgeons here.

I like my quiet mornings…not to be here.

The event of the day is a little league game. and to see if uncle Pete can still out run the nephews (big race challenge)...I have not run in 2 years or so…..hope not to pop something.


----------



## 987Ron

Granddaughter is here visiting from Athens, GA. She is the one that ask for coasters. She brought Grandpa something not available here. One of my favorites. So great breakfast this am *DW, want to join me?.* Anyone else they won't last long
Coffee, Raspberry Jam, Canadian Bacon and *English Crumpets* 









No shop time today. Daughter's TV sat. connection acting up, Son's birthday dinner tonight, Monaco F1 race to watch, just be lazy.


----------



## corelz125

Pottz you cut off her view of the neighborhood. After awhile she didn't try to pull it off?

Looks like an English muffin Ron?


----------



## bandit571

Bummmed out this morning….did a glue up..









Only to find out, the the one side apron was upside down…..bead goes along the bottom, NOT the top edge of the aprons…and..I had already glued the drawer runners in place..too









Went to re-arrange the parts the correct way….piece of one of the legs flew off…..had to glue THAT back in place, too

Corner blocks are waiting..









The screws were too long, of course….grinder to shorten and repoint….problem with 2 mortises, this morning..









They are supposed to look like these…however…









Bit of a blow-out….was too thin up there….like the hair on top of me head….

May call it a day….not a very good start…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Up and functional, lets not get to excited before coffee is to be had.

Bandit, go rust hunting or something Father Murphy will get bored and leave the shop. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning all a lot of good posts to read-

Ron- Breakfast looks yummy and I hope you enjoy your family time…

Petey- your updates are interesting…


----------



## 987Ron

> Looks like an English muffin Ron?
> 
> - corelz125


Muffins are split and toasted, while crumpets are not. Crumpets are cooked like a pancake, little holes, a bit more buttery less bread tasting, butter and jam seep into the crumpet holes. We put them in a toaster for a bit. A nice change of pace from an English Muffin or toast. English Muffins origin is not English, but first made in US, Kind of hard to in GA. Amazon has them but the price is very high. 4 pack at Fresh Market or Publix Grocery is about $3 last time I found any. 
Boston or NY forgot exactly where.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Spiky eagle-proof vests for dogs help keep them safe from resurgent raptors*
https://www.newsnationnow.com/the-donlon-report/spiky-eagle-proof-vests-for-dogs-help-keep-them-safe-from-resurgent-raptors-pet-store-owner-says/


----------



## 987Ron

Got the daughters TV working. 2 Dish techs and nearly 2 hours of time. Service techs are in Philippines. Accent and all. Found out I qualify for a $40 reduction of my bill. Never was told before or in the statement papers. Ask how many months I had been overpaying, could or would not tell. No adjustments for overpay. 
Considering YouTube Streaming, son did it. Says better picture and sound, fewer overall channels but more that he actually would watch. No porn, home shopping etc. No fees, taxes, no contracts. Reduced bill from $130 to $69 
He had DirecTV. 
I do stream Prime. Anyone done one of the streaming services for their main input?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- Prime and YouTube (regular) with a "fire stick" IMO way to only way to go. and Ooma for the phone… the savings are remarkable.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey Phil Mikelson is in the lead at the PGA ( a major) that is news.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That is news. The only name I recognize anymore ;-)

We delivered our grandson to Sea-Tac this morning. ;-(( Navy has him for a year and a half ;-(( Since the left-wing wackos are purging the English language I think they should fix "petty officers." There is nothing petty about officers. Two of the comrades going with him are police officers from Snohomish county. One is 53, he has enough service time to retire and he is sure he will when he gets back. The other is 32, he makes $100k a year, but he will probably give it up. Not worth the risks in *W*icked *W*orld anymore. He is on the swat team. They had a homeless camp and rioters stocking weapons last summer. They were clubs and other make-shift items, ect. They had to raid that. Gun control seems to be working.

They are going to stop the police from pulling people over for expired license tabs. We have had a guy doing initiatives for several years trying to get them reduced to $30 a year. This is even better. No enforcement, they are free ;-)) Going to stop them from tail light enforcement too. That will result in more high-speed crashes on the freeway since the texting tailgaters will not have any warning as more and more brake lights fail.

They have as many traffic fatalities in Pierce County now in 2021 as they had in all of 2020. Fewer police are beginning to show results.


----------



## pottz

> *Spiky eagle-proof vests for dogs help keep them safe from resurgent raptors*
> https://www.newsnationnow.com/the-donlon-report/spiky-eagle-proof-vests-for-dogs-help-keep-them-safe-from-resurgent-raptors-pet-store-owner-says/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *too bad they dont one for old buzzards !*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*HIGH LUMBER PRICES | Who is Getting Rich?*





I found this today and I thought it interesting- Pottz your the lumberman any thoughts and are you getting more money?


----------



## pottz

> *HIGH LUMBER PRICES | Who is Getting Rich?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this today and I thought it interesting- Pottz your the lumberman any thoughts and are you getting more money?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i wish, i dont sell any wood just metal and building products and it's a constant battle too stay ahead of the rising prices,plus lots of shortages.their are some that are takin it too the bank though.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Posted my Fathers Urn as project. Took me 40 days but came out pretty good. This is front, rest of pictures in projects. Now I am going to have a drink….


----------



## DevinT

Going mini-van shopping today. I originally wanted a 4-door Ford SVT Raptor for our family vehicle but getting a car seat in and out of that thing would be a nightmare. Touchless sliding doors sound pretty nice. My second choice of a Ford Flex was also vetoed and neither of us were looking at mini-vans until we sat in a van taxi that took us to our COVID shots and were pretty impressed. Captains seats in the 2nd row with heated/cooled seats and, get this… a recliner-style leg rest you can open on the captain's chairs (2nd row only).


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Going mini-van shopping today. I originally wanted a 4-door Ford SVT Raptor for our family vehicle but getting a car seat in and out of that thing would be a nightmare. Touchless sliding doors sound pretty nice. My second choice of a Ford Flex was also vetoed and neither of us were looking at mini-vans until we sat in a van taxi that took us to our COVID shots and were pretty impressed. Captains seats in the 2nd row with heated/cooled seats and, get this… a recliner-style leg rest you can open on the captain's chairs (2nd row only).
> 
> - DevinT


What models did you decide on, or ride in as taxi?


----------



## DevinT

I don't recall what the taxi was, but we looked at Chrysler Pacifica, Honda Oddysey, and (the one I described above with fancy captains chairs and touchless dual sliding doors) is a Toyota Sienna.


----------



## DevinT

We got the stroller (Nuna Demi-Grow) and car seat (Nuna Pipa) this week so we are taking those to the Toyota dealership to give it a whirl. Our first pick was the Chrysler (now owned by Fiat) but I think the Toyota just had more features.

Got to make sure it will keep our future woodworker safe and comfortable.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny the urn is beautiful…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I don't recall what the taxi was, but we looked at Chrysler Pacifica, Honda Odyssey, and (the one I described above with fancy captains chairs and touchless dual sliding doors) is a Toyota Sienna.
> 
> - DevinT


Of those three this is ranking of what I see the MOST in the shop for repairs. Not maintenance, *repairs*.

Chrysler Pacifica

Toyota Sienna

Honda Odyssey


----------



## DevinT

Is there a brand or model you rarely see that might be a good recommendation?

Maybe an Uru (I wish, LoL)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Is there a brand or model you rarely see that might be a good recommendation?
> 
> - DevinT


From repair standpoint I have noticed the Honda and Toyota brands have less issues with serious repairs like engines and transmissions. Be wary of Nissans with this CVT transmission. Sure it works great, till is doesn't and who wants to have to replace that costly item. Even if they extend warranty still issue of not having vehicle in service while it is being repaired.

Vans are usually bought because of kids. Makes sense as they accommodate all the stuff related to having them and such. Also means kids being kids tend to abuse and break those accessories that are so helpful to keep them occupied. Repairing those gets pricey. Just know going in that this is part of it. If you want to keep the baby smell, keep it clean, and not just wipe and go, deep cleaning. I have removed the oddest of items from the strangest of places on vans. It would amaze you how much I have had to take apart to retrieve an item that a child managed to get there.

Not a ding on kids people, adults do some pretty strange stuff as well. I often wonder if the thought is what can I do to make it really difficult for the guy to fix?

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny the urn is beautiful…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Is there a brand or model you rarely see that might be a good recommendation?
> 
> Maybe an Uru (I wish, LoL)
> 
> - DevinT


Something to keep in mind. I had 2 kids and WAITED till they were 3 and 5 years old before getting the van. By that time we had a good idea what we needed / wanted in features and such. I worked at a Toyota Dealer at the time and picked up a nice Sienna as a program unit. 1 year old and 19,000 miles. To my knowledge the van is still owned and being used by ex. Kids are 18 and 20 now.


----------



## pottz

> Posted my Fathers Urn as project. Took me 40 days but came out pretty good. This is front, rest of pictures in projects. Now I am going to have a drink….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


awesome urn gunny your dad would be proud.


----------



## pottz

> I don't recall what the taxi was, but we looked at Chrysler Pacifica, Honda Odyssey, and (the one I described above with fancy captains chairs and touchless dual sliding doors) is a Toyota Sienna.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Of those three this is ranking of what I see the MOST in the shop for repairs. Not maintenance, *repairs*.
> 
> Chrysler Pacifica
> 
> Toyota Sienna
> 
> Honda Odyssey
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i dont think you'll go wrong with the honda or toyota both pretty reliable brands.id scratch the chrysler.your life is gonna totally change it wont be about what you want anymore,it will be about what you need.but hey in 20 or so years you can go back to what you want,maybe-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Posted my Fathers Urn as project. Took me 40 days but came out pretty good. This is front, rest of pictures in projects. Now I am going to have a drink….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> awesome urn gunny your dad would be proud.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks, had alot of help both with moral support and build ideas from this thread.


----------



## pottz

i dont think we coulld hope for a better bunch of people too share this thread,many have come and gone but the best have been here from the start.


----------



## RichT

> Thanks, had alot of help both with moral support and build ideas from this thread.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I would have offered some moral support but I have no morals whatsoever.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Awesome urn *Gunny*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We took my wife's Ford Aerostar in for the recall because of the ignition switch causing fires. It burned anyway. Being an electrician and having been a volunteer fireman, it was obvious how the fire happened. I called Ford, but they didn't care, just said told me to call my insurance company. Reading about Areostars, I saw they had issues with slipping into reverse from park. That happened to me on a 67 Galaxie. I thought they should have been able to solve that problem in 35 years!

We bought a Chrysler Town and Country in 2003. The primary reason was my wife's back and it was the only one with a rear power door. The brakes didn't last 20,000 miles. We live on a hill and the transmission basically goes into freewheeling downhill. I took it in for transmission issues several times. Once I mentioned it was doing the same thing as before. The dealer said it hadn't been in for transmission issues before. I suppose they were cooking the books to avoid the Lemon Law. There were issues several times with the window operators. The radio frequency that operated the doors had some kind of interference that opened them occasionally. They finally changed the operating frequency to repair that malfunction. I was talking to the operator just before we traded it in. She told me her Town and Country had brake issues. She traded it in for a Chrysler compact car, it had the same issues. It was having window operator issues and the transmission was about to go out again after the warranty ended. We traded it in on a Honda Crosstour. They took it for a test drive and put it into high stress to decide whether to sell it used or wholesale it. The engine blew on the test drive ;-)) The Honda has about 40,000 miles. The only issues have been oil changes.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Thanks, had alot of help both with moral support and build ideas from this thread.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I would have offered some moral support but I have no morals whatsoever.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Awesome urn *Gunny*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thanks


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been working on drawer fronts. Had the old ones and just have to cut and fit, and glue pieces together to make it work without making new pieces and such. Last piece is in clamps now. Looks like I managed to get all the pieces in without making new.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Anyone else see this last Sunday? From CBS 60inutes 5/16/2021 In 2008 the Pentagon started the Advanced Aerospace Threat Identification Program. The government has finally admitted Unidentified Aerial Phenomenon (UAP) exist. The latest radar technology has documented them "raising 80,000 feet in less than a second." "Imagine a technology that can do 600 to 700 G forces, that can fly at 13000 miles an hour, that can evade radar, and fly through the air and water and possibly space, and oh, by the way, has no obvious signs propulsions, no wings. no control surfaces, and yet still can defy the natural effects of Earth's gravity."


----------



## corelz125

Bob that sounds about the same speed as my wife with the credit card.

Well done Gunny. It's been a journey following along the build.

Ron one store sells crumpets like that my daughter loves them.

Once we had 2 small kids went from a car to a Toyota Highlander. Had it awhile now I think its a 2014


----------



## pottz

> Thanks, had alot of help both with moral support and build ideas from this thread.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I would have offered some moral support but I have no morals whatsoever.
> 
> - Rich


cmon rich you just as much moral as i do…................oh wait,poor comparison i guess. ;-\


----------



## pottz

> We took my wife's Ford Aerostar in for the recall because of the ignition switch causing fires. It burned anyway. Being an electrician and having been a volunteer fireman, it was obvious how the fire happened. I called Ford, but they didn't care, just said told me to call my insurance company. Reading about Areostars, I saw they had issues with slipping into reverse from park. That happened to me on a 67 Galaxie. I thought they should have been able to solve that problem in 35 years!
> 
> We bought a Chrysler Town and Country in 2003. The primary reason was my wife's back and it was the only one with a rear power door. The brakes didn't last 20,000 miles. We live on a hill and the transmission basically goes into freewheeling downhill. I took it in for transmission issues several times. Once I mentioned it was doing the same thing as before. The dealer said it hadn't been in for transmission issues before. I suppose they were cooking the books to avoid the Lemon Law. There were issues several times with the window operators. The radio frequency that operated the doors had some kind of interference that opened them occasionally. They finally changed the operating frequency to repair that malfunction. I was talking to the operator just before we traded it in. She told me her Town and Country had brake issues. She traded it in for a Chrysler compact car, it had the same issues. It was having window operator issues and the transmission was about to go out again after the warranty ended. We traded it in on a Honda Crosstour. They took it for a test drive and put it into high stress to decide whether to sell it used or wholesale it. The engine blew on the test drive ;-)) The Honda has about 40,000 miles. The only issues have been oil changes.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


we had an aerostar and it had all kinds of electrical problems,couldn't get the dome lights to go off.after three repairs we qualified for the lemon law but didn't trade it, ford just rewired the whole van and finally solved the problem.it was the only ford i ever had any problems with in all the years of cars and trucks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> we had an aerostar and it had all kinds of electrical problems,couldn t get the dome lights to go off.after three repairs we qualified for the lemon law but didn t trade it, ford just rewired the whole van and finally solved the problem.it was the only ford i ever had any problems with in all the years of cars and trucks.
> 
> - pottz


That was the only Ford I ever had problems with other than the Galaxie slipping out of park ;-(( My 4×4xFord with a 390 would not pass a gas station and I had to watch the temp towing trailers above 75 degrees. My Superduty diesel had a transmission issue, but Ford fixed it in mile 49,500 of the 50K warranty. Those early super duty transmissions could not take diesel torque ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


how did you get a pic of dw as a child bob ?


----------



## pottz

well in case you guys arnt aware of it were only 34 posts away from finally setting a new high total,so unless someone posts nude photos or dw does something he shouldn't we might make it-lol. old corona total was 6194.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> how did you get a pic of dw as a child bob ?
> 
> - pottz




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> how did you get a pic of dw as a child bob ?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> well in case you guys arnt aware of it were only 34 posts away from finally setting a new high total,so unless someone posts nude photos or dw does something he shouldn t we might make it-lol. old corona total was 6194.
> 
> - pottz


Interesting, and what a ride it has been through 3 threads.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well in case you guys arnt aware of it were only 34 posts away from finally setting a new high total,so unless someone posts nude photos or* dw does something he shouldn t* we might make it-lol. old corona total was 6194.
> 
> - pottz


My concern is Corelz and his random jokes- I hope he refrains until we make our mark and I will do as well. Hint to others Pottz holds me responsible for showing a Vietnam war atrocity and getting the "Show" shut down… all I will say it is and has been a good run. The key factor is accepting and forgiving (right Pottz)

Shout out to Devin- since you are one of us are you OK with a little banter with us in a comment on what you said?
Please say Yes I have a good one… If not stay and enjoy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Shout out to Devin- since you are one of us are you OK with a little banter with us in a comment on what you said?
> Please say Yes I have a good one… If not stay and enjoy.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Her apron was due to arrive today, might get a show and tell picture in next few days.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey Phil Mikelson is in the lead at the PGA ( a major) that is news.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


He is the permanent leader for a full year!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> how did you get a pic of dw as a child bob ?
> 
> - pottz


Found it on FAcebook. )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well in case you guys arnt aware of it were only 34 posts away from finally setting a new high total,so unless someone posts nude photos or dw does something he shouldn t we might make it-lol. old corona total was 6194.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Interesting, and what a ride it has been through 3 threads.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 It was you that restarted it and wow "G" works it ain't easy because I am like you people…

Corelz- you once said that I challenged you and you posted to my challenge, am I correct?

I challenge you to post a commemorative joke for post 6194…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> well in case you guys arnt aware of it were only 34 posts away from finally setting a new high total,so unless someone posts nude photos or dw does something he shouldn t we might make it-lol. old corona total was 6194.
> 
> - pottz


I don't recall Cricket warning Gunny's Garage. DW and Pottz are good cops ;-))


----------



## pottz

> well in case you guys arnt aware of it were only 34 posts away from finally setting a new high total,so unless someone posts nude photos or dw does something he shouldn t we might make it-lol. old corona total was 6194.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Interesting, and what a ride it has been through 3 threads.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yes it has and thanks too corelz for starting the show and thanks too you for stepping in and opening your garage we have endured my friend.so will we pass tonight or tomorrow ?


----------



## pottz

> well in case you guys arnt aware of it were only 34 posts away from finally setting a new high total,so unless someone posts nude photos or* dw does something he shouldn t* we might make it-lol. old corona total was 6194.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My concern is Corelz and his random jokes- I hope he refrains until we make our mark and I will do as well. Hint to others Pottz holds me responsible for showing a Vietnam war atrocity and getting the "Show" shut down… all I will say it is and has been a good run. The key factor is accepting and forgiving (right Pottz)
> 
> Shout out to Devin- since you are one of us are you OK with a little banter with us in a comment on what you said?
> Please say Yes I have a good one… If not stay and enjoy.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry dw the vietnam pic is all on your shoulders my friend.as far as forgiving,hey give me another year or two ?
and corelz jokes have never been scolded,at least as far as i can remember ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> well in case you guys arnt aware of it were only 34 posts away from finally setting a new high total,so unless someone posts nude photos or dw does something he shouldn t we might make it-lol. old corona total was 6194.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Interesting, and what a ride it has been through 3 threads.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> yes it has and thanks too corelz for starting the show and thanks too you for stepping in and opening your garage we have endured my friend.so will we pass tonight or tomorrow ?
> 
> - pottz


I am guessing. We can be rather chatty at times.


----------



## pottz

> well in case you guys arnt aware of it were only 34 posts away from finally setting a new high total,so unless someone posts nude photos or dw does something he shouldn t we might make it-lol. old corona total was 6194.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Interesting, and what a ride it has been through 3 threads.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> +1 It was you that restarted it and wow "G" works it ain t easy because I am like you people…
> 
> Corelz- you once said that I challenged you and you posted to my challenge, am I correct?
> 
> I challenge you to post a commemorative joke for post 6194…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im curious how many jokes he's posted since day one.gotta be in the thousands ?


----------



## pottz

i think we can do it tonight were only 24 away,easy peasy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## corelz125

I don't have any jokes stock piled. I just share them as I get them. Some days they're not very funny or exceed the rating system. Those get sent to Pottzs in box.


----------



## corelz125

I don't have any jokes stock piled. I just share them as I get them. Some days they're not very funny or exceed the rating system. Those get sent to Pottzs in box.
Might not be thousands but at least 100s. Been a little over a year and maybe 8-10 a week.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

For Devin


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well in case you guys arnt aware of it were only 34 posts away from finally setting a new high total,so unless someone posts nude photos or dw does something he shouldn t we might make it-lol. old corona total was 6194.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I don t recall Cricket warning Gunny s Garage. DW and Pottz are good cops ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 No tickets just moral comments. Here is an unknown story about Pottz- unless Pottz has shared with others- I received a few PM's about my postings all was spot on except…

I love my baby pic that you posted- thx for not sharing the others…


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


i would but i gotta get up at 4am.


----------



## pottz

> I don t have any jokes stock piled. I just share them as I get them. Some days they re not very funny or exceed the rating system. Those get sent to Pottzs in box.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah the juicy ones that make dw head to his perch-lol.


----------



## pottz

> For Devin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


all special moments in life huh gunny ?


----------



## pottz

oh hell were gonna set the record tonight,unless you old geezers fall asleep-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> well in case you guys arnt aware of it were only 34 posts away from finally setting a new high total,so unless someone posts nude photos or dw does something he shouldn t we might make it-lol. old corona total was 6194.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I don t recall Cricket warning Gunny s Garage. DW and Pottz are good cops ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 No tickets just moral comments. Here is an unknown story about Pottz- unless Pottz has shared with others- I received a few PM s about my postings all was spot on except…
> 
> I love my baby pic that you posted- thx for not sharing the others…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


U R velcome ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - corelz125
> 
> yeah the juicy ones that make dw head to his perch-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz- do you remember when you would post "Chirp, chirp to my posts" I just go to the perch. Wake up to a morning with Ron and G-rated topics…

Any condolences to Bandit and his Sunday woodworking post he is my true American woodworker and by the way Bandit how are the kittens?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

More evidence gun control is working in WW. A homeless camp with increasing drug activities shot an arrow into an apartment in ********************tatle.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - corelz125
> 
> yeah the juicy ones that make dw head to his perch-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz- do you remember when you would post "Chirp, chirp to my posts" I just go to the perch. Wake up to a morning with Ron and G-rated topics…
> 
> Any condolences to Bandit and his Sunday woodworking post he is my true American woodworker and by the way Bandit how are the kittens?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Why condolences? He was gluing and waiting or watching it dry. Did I miss something?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - corelz125
> 
> yeah the juicy ones that make dw head to his perch-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz- do you remember when you would post "Chirp, chirp to my posts" I just go to the perch. Wake up to a morning with Ron and G-rated topics…
> 
> Any condolences to Bandit and his Sunday woodworking post he is my true American woodworker and by the way Bandit how are the kittens?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Why condolences? He was gluing and waiting or watching it dry. Did I miss something?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Replace with how did it turn out and how many Guinness's are left and most importantly the baby kittens?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Kittens are fine….back to watching more glue dry…..while fighting a Migraine that just won't go away…..


----------



## pottz

> More evidence gun control is working in WW. A homeless camp with increasing drug activities shot an arrow into an apartment in ********************tatle.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


not bad bob we had a random shooting on the freeway,most likely gang bangers and they happened to hit a child in a car that died at the hospital.i hope they can find this person and they have a confrontation and have to shoot the SOB !!!!! thats the best justice there is,no courts in long drawn out legal bs.


----------



## pottz

well if no one beats me it'sd here and done boys !!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Kittens are fine….back to watching more glue dry…..while fighting a Migraine that just won t go away…..
> 
> - bandit571


More ??


----------



## 987Ron

This ole geezer is still awake. Adding to the new highest number…Pottz broke the record, he deserves the honor.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> More evidence gun control is working in WW. A homeless camp with increasing drug activities shot an arrow into an apartment in ********************tatle.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> not bad bob we had a random shooting on the freeway,most likely gang bangers and they happened to hit a child in a car that died at the hospital.i hope they can find this person and they have a confrontation and have to shoot the SOB !!!!! thats the best justice there is,no courts in long drawn out legal bs.
> 
> - pottz


No need to waste ammo, why not just toss over bridge??? Was my neighbors comment this afternoon about this current crime wave.


----------



## 987Ron

Every one who makes a post is setting the new highest mark. Wow. 
Nite all. Congrats on making it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> This ole geezer is still awake. Adding to the new highest number…Pottz broke the record, he deserves the honor.
> 
> - 987Ron


Exactly, perfect timing..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

i wanted to be the one that passed the mark,it's been a long road through three threads and thousands of posts and im happy we finally have our [email protected]#t together and dont [email protected]#s off the moderator anymore-lol,or did i-lmao!!!!! i just wanna say you guys are the best people i know and im proud too share this and a couple other threads that were cut way too short.so lets keep this one going,at least a little longer huh ? i wanna thank corelz for stepping up with the show and all the great jokes he's given us and too gunny for stepping in when many probably no one else would! so onward and upward boys,and gal.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Urn project did pretty good. Wasn't sure how it would do.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i wanted to be the one that passed the mark,it s been a long road through three threads and thousands of posts and im happy we finally have our [email protected]#t together and dont [email protected]#s off the moderator anymore-lol,or did i-lmao!!!!! i just wanna say you guys are the best people i know and im proud too share this and a couple other threads that were cut way too short.so lets keep this one going,at least a little longer huh ? i wanna thank corelz for stepping up with the show and all the great jokes he s given us and too gunny for stepping in when many probably no one else would! so onward and upward boys,and gal.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> Urn project did pretty good. Wasn t sure how it would do.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


one thing about woodworkers, we can argue over tools and disagree about technique but when it comes too a loss of life we always band together and share our grief.peace.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Every one who makes a post is setting the new highest mark. Wow.
> Nite all. Congrats on making it.
> 
> - 987Ron


Do I get crumpets in the AM?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Urn project did pretty good. Wasn t sure how it would do.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


The urn project and watching the progress… I loved the story about it especially the church rail…

Job well done…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> Every one who makes a post is setting the new highest mark. Wow.
> Nite all. Congrats on making it.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Do I get crumpets in the AM?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i think your getting jimmy dean breakfast bowls courtesy of bandit,and your choice of pills. ;-)


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry ill pass, had beer battard cod fish and chips with home made tartar sause !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

For Petey and the golfers…










https://www.detroitnews.com/story/sports/golf/2021/05/23/koepka-says-injured-knee-hurt-rushing-fans-pga/5237492001/

I'll reserve a comment about the crowds…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> More evidence gun control is working in WW. A homeless camp with increasing drug activities shot an arrow into an apartment in ********************tatle.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> not bad bob we had a random shooting on the freeway,most likely gang bangers and they happened to hit a child in a car that died at the hospital.i hope they can find this person and they have a confrontation and have to shoot the SOB !!!!! thats the best justice there is,no courts in long drawn out legal bs.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No need to waste ammo, why not just toss over bridge??? Was my neighbors comment this afternoon about this current crime wave.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


If they catch him and do anything it is the cops fault behind the Blue Line on the Left Coast. 
https://www.dailywire.com/news/daunte-wright-was-wanted-for-robbing-and-choking-a-woman-at-gunpoint?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=paid&utm_campaign=Stripes_DW_Conversions_Subscriber%20Acquisition-HighImpactFloydArticle_RP_FB_LowestCost_Daily_4.19.21&utm_content=4%2F19%2F21_Walsh_WALSH%3A%20Daunte%20Wright%20Was%20Wanted%20For%20Robbing%20And%20Choking%20A%20Woman%20At%20Gunpoint.%20Here%E2%80%99s%20Why%20That%20Matters._ImageLinkAd_LearnMore&fbclid=IwAR2JFKnSiHXZX3Pbd5e9RzLdR429ZW4mwRfPmK8J781mEIeNAHdFqVGdrsA


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> For Petey and the golfers…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/sports/golf/2021/05/23/koepka-says-injured-knee-hurt-rushing-fans-pga/5237492001/
> 
> I ll reserve a comment about the crowds…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


He lead almost all day. The crowds were great. First one I've seen in a long time that wasn't breaking windows or worse.


----------



## corelz125

When I have days like bandit had today I turn everything off and hang it up for the day. The days like that everything just seems to go wrong.

Anyone get emails from woodworker guild? They had the Laguna laser.


----------



## corelz125

A group of guys, all age 40, discussed where they should meet for lunch.
Finally it was agreed that they would meet at the Ocean View Restaurant because the waitresses there were gorgeous, with lovely legs, lovely smiles and and great personalities.
Ten years later, at age 50, the friends once again discussed where they should meet for lunch.
Finally it was agreed that they would meet at the Ocean View restaurant because the food and service was good and the wine selection was excellent.
Ten years later, at age 60, the friends again discussed where they should meet for lunch.
Finally it was agreed that they would meet at the Ocean View Restaurant because they could dine in peace and quiet and the restaurant had a beautiful view of the ocean.
Ten years later, at age 70, the friends discussed where they should meet for lunch.
Finally it was agreed that they would meet at the Ocean View Restaurant because the restaurant was wheelchair accessible and had an elevator.
Ten years later, at age 80, the friends discussed where they should meet for lunch.
Finally it was agreed that they would meet at the Ocean View Restaurant, because they had never been there before and heard it was quite good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max it was a great win for an older golfer… Here we are at the Garage and our youngest elder Pottz will he be our Phill Mc here at the Garage? Also, the crowds may have hurt a golfer's knee (per the article)...

Society is in a restless state and what amazed me was the crowd surrounding a player hold their camera phones above their heads- my oh my bud…

Petey- Thx for reminding us about the golf- here is a clip…

Phil Mickelson wins PGA Championship: 'I Just Believed It Was Possible'


----------



## corelz125

As most Silver Surfers know - and the rest will soon discover - sometimes we have trouble with our computers.

I had a problem yesterday, so I called Danny, the 12 year old next door, whose bedroom looks like Mission Control and asked him to come over. Danny clicked a couple of keys and solved the problem.

As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong?'

He replied, 'It was just a simple 'ID ten T'.'

I didn't want to appear stupid, but nonetheless enquired.

'An "ID ten T"??? What's that? In case I ever need to fix it again.'

Danny grinned wide…. 'Haven't you ever heard of an ID ten T error before?'

'No,' I replied.

'Write it down,' he said, 'and I think you'll figure it out.'

So I wrote down:

ID10T

I used to like Danny, the little bastard.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> More evidence gun control is working in WW. A homeless camp with increasing drug activities shot an arrow into an apartment in ********************tatle.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> not bad bob we had a random shooting on the freeway,most likely gang bangers and they happened to hit a child in a car that died at the hospital.i hope they can find this person and they have a confrontation and have to shoot the SOB !!!!! thats the best justice there is,no courts in long drawn out legal bs.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No need to waste ammo, why not just toss over bridge??? Was my neighbors comment this afternoon about this current crime wave.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> If they catch him and do anything it is the cops fault behind the Blue Line on the Left Coast.
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/daunte-wright-was-wanted-for-robbing-and-choking-a-woman-at-gunpoint?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=paid&utm_campaign=Stripes_DW_Conversions_Subscriber%20Acquisition-HighImpactFloydArticle_RP_FB_LowestCost_Daily_4.19.21&utm_content=4%2F19%2F21_Walsh_WALSH%3A%20Daunte%20Wright%20Was%20Wanted%20For%20Robbing%20And%20Choking%20A%20Woman%20At%20Gunpoint.%20Here%E2%80%99s%20Why%20That%20Matters._ImageLinkAd_LearnMore&fbclid=IwAR2JFKnSiHXZX3Pbd5e9RzLdR429ZW4mwRfPmK8J781mEIeNAHdFqVGdrsA
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


it's a sad world bob where we worry ore about the criminals rights than those of the ones victimized.we might get back to the days of vigilantes again.remember the charles bronson movies ? maybe thats what we need today,someone that says ive had enough and does something to fix it.


----------



## pottz

> A group of guys, all age 40, discussed where they should meet for lunch.
> Finally it was agreed that they would meet at the Ocean View Restaurant because the waitresses there were gorgeous, with lovely legs, lovely smiles and and great personalities.
> Ten years later, at age 50, the friends once again discussed where they should meet for lunch.
> Finally it was agreed that they would meet at the Ocean View restaurant because the food and service was good and the wine selection was excellent.
> Ten years later, at age 60, the friends again discussed where they should meet for lunch.
> Finally it was agreed that they would meet at the Ocean View Restaurant because they could dine in peace and quiet and the restaurant had a beautiful view of the ocean.
> Ten years later, at age 70, the friends discussed where they should meet for lunch.
> Finally it was agreed that they would meet at the Ocean View Restaurant because the restaurant was wheelchair accessible and had an elevator.
> Ten years later, at age 80, the friends discussed where they should meet for lunch.
> Finally it was agreed that they would meet at the Ocean View Restaurant, because they had never been there before and heard it was quite good.
> 
> - corelz125


good one bud-lmao.


----------



## pottz

> Top Max it was a great win for an older golfer… Here we are at the Garage and our youngest elder Pottz will he be our Phill Mc here at the Garage? Also, the crowds may have hurt a golfer s knee (per the article)...
> 
> Society is in a restless state and what amazed me was the crowd surrounding a player hold their camera phones above their heads- my oh my bud…
> 
> Petey- Thx for reminding us about the golf- here is a clip…
> 
> Phil Mickelson wins PGA Championship: I Just Believed It Was Possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


whoa hold on dw i think corelz is the youngster in this bunch ?


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


just be careful he keeps odd hours,best too keep his prey unsuspecting ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> As most Silver Surfers know - and the rest will soon discover - sometimes we have trouble with our computers.
> 
> I had a problem yesterday, so I called Danny, the 12 year old next door, whose bedroom looks like Mission Control and asked him to come over. Danny clicked a couple of keys and solved the problem.
> 
> As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong?'
> 
> He replied, 'It was just a simple 'ID ten T'.'
> 
> I didn't want to appear stupid, but nonetheless enquired.
> 
> 'An "ID ten T"??? What's that? In case I ever need to fix it again.'
> 
> Danny grinned wide…. 'Haven't you ever heard of an ID ten T error before?'
> 
> 'No,' I replied.
> 
> 'Write it down,' he said, 'and I think you'll figure it out.'
> 
> So I wrote down:
> 
> ID10T
> 
> *I used to like Danny, the little bastard.*
> 
> - corelz125


Perfect Joke for our commemorative postings- I started with a deep breath and read… got to the end??? then reread it. If I would admit that I was an IDIOT which will never happen… pride

Others: Pottz anointed Corelz as the official "Joke meister" and now on 3 forums and the boy knows how to hit the ball. Much talent…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max it was a great win for an older golfer… Here we are at the Garage and our youngest elder Pottz will he be our Phill Mc here at the Garage? Also, the crowds may have hurt a golfer s knee (per the article)...
> 
> Society is in a restless state and what amazed me was the crowd surrounding a player hold their camera phones above their heads- my oh my bud…
> 
> Petey- Thx for reminding us about the golf- here is a clip…
> 
> Phil Mickelson wins PGA Championship: I Just Believed It Was Possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I didn't read it since I watched most of it. At one point I thought a golfer might have stumbled. I thought it was a bit odd. That may have been it?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz you will have to be in bed soon then we'll come on down. 4:30 comes early- would you like a wake-up with one of Ron's crumpets…


----------



## pottz

> As most Silver Surfers know - and the rest will soon discover - sometimes we have trouble with our computers.
> 
> I had a problem yesterday, so I called Danny, the 12 year old next door, whose bedroom looks like Mission Control and asked him to come over. Danny clicked a couple of keys and solved the problem.
> 
> As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong?'
> 
> He replied, 'It was just a simple 'ID ten T'.'
> 
> I didn't want to appear stupid, but nonetheless enquired.
> 
> 'An "ID ten T"??? What's that? In case I ever need to fix it again.'
> 
> Danny grinned wide…. 'Haven't you ever heard of an ID ten T error before?'
> 
> 'No,' I replied.
> 
> 'Write it down,' he said, 'and I think you'll figure it out.'
> 
> So I wrote down:
> 
> ID10T
> 
> *I used to like Danny, the little bastard.*
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Perfect Joke for our commemorative postings- I started with a deep breath and read… got to the end??? then reread it. If I would admit that I was an IDIOT which will never happen… pride
> 
> Others: Pottz anointed Corelz as the official "Joke meister" and now on 3 forums and the boy knows how to hit the ball. Much talent…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw just follow along and it will all be good,i promise.well ill do my best….ok!


----------



## pottz

> Pottz you will have to be in bed soon then we ll come on down. 4:30 comes early- would you like a wake-up with one of Ron s crumpets…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sure but ill bet ill be at work before yo old geezers even wake up!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max it was a great win for an older golfer… Here we are at the Garage and our youngest elder Pottz will he be our Phill Mc here at the Garage? Also, the crowds may have hurt a golfer s knee (per the article)...
> 
> Society is in a restless state and what amazed me was the crowd surrounding a player hold their camera phones above their heads- my oh my bud…
> 
> Petey- Thx for reminding us about the golf- here is a clip…
> 
> Phil Mickelson wins PGA Championship: I Just Believed It Was Possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I didn t read it since I watched most of it. At one point I thought a golfer might have stumbled. I thought it was a bit odd. That may have been it?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Do you remember Tony Harding the ice skater and the mishap of capping Nancy Kerrigan but this time the golfer was concerned about his recent knee surgery… IMO why have the crowds both on the golf course or in Oregon allowed to swarm? Mc made $43 million last year and this is what is allowed. Go figure…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max it was a great win for an older golfer… Here we are at the Garage and our youngest elder Pottz will he be our Phill Mc here at the Garage? Also, the crowds may have hurt a golfer s knee (per the article)...
> 
> Society is in a restless state and what amazed me was the crowd surrounding a player hold their camera phones above their heads- my oh my bud…
> 
> Petey- Thx for reminding us about the golf- here is a clip…
> 
> Phil Mickelson wins PGA Championship: I Just Believed It Was Possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> whoa hold on dw i think corelz is the youngster in this bunch ?
> 
> - pottz


No Corelz not 60 and you are 61 bud and you are the youngest elder before Bandit. me, Top Max and Ron


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Dinner time… later


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> it s a sad world bob where we worry ore about the criminals rights than those of the ones victimized.we might get back to the days of vigilantes again.remember the charles bronson movies ? maybe thats what we need today,someone that says ive had enough and does something to fix it.
> 
> - pottz


The WW legislature has been promoting crime since the 1980s and the seeds sown are producing their yields today ;-(( I am surprised there haven't been more vigilante actions than there have been.

When I was a teenager someone started burning haystacks. My first crime-fighting episode was when I was about 16. When I was in junior high or maybe a freshman in high school someone started burning haystacks. One night a car drove by really slow with its lights off, turned around, and came back by. My dad told me and LB to take our shotguns and go out around the barn through the cow pens. He said to be sure and not shoot him and not to shoot unless we really had to. I was 16, maybe 17, LB 2 yrs younger.

Dad took his 30-30 straight around the corner of the barn and started down the road towards the haystack. Sure enough, the [email protected][email protected] were setting down there with the engine running and their lights off. They took off immediately, I suppose they saw dad's shadow or silhouette approaching. LB and I didn't get far enough to see the car; weren't even through the cow pen when they left.

The county sheriff couldn't stop the haystack burning. It happened every few months. Only had a few deputies to cover 1500 square miles of farmland. A few years after I left home the farmers organized. If someone was going to burn weeds or a field, they called their neighbors and told them. If you saw smoke without any forewarning, you called three neighbors and went to the nearest intersection with your rifle, shotgun or whatever you had. Those 3 neighbors called 3 and went to the nearest intersection. Within 10 or 15 minutes the whole countryside was blocked by armed farmers. They never caught anyone, but they stopped burning haystacks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max this one got me thinking- I'll search for more… here you go today…
*
There's an old proverb that reads: 'What's the easiest way to find a needle in a haystack? Burn the haystack.' That's what Josh and Jesse set out to do when they began this podcast. As two Millennial pastors in an increasingly-ageing denomination, they both recognised there was so much that got in the way of what we're called to do as Christians: following Jesus, simply and honestly. From politics, church traditions, to fights over the colour of the carpet, there's so much baggage in Christianity that really has nothing to do with Christ.

Thus, the mission of Burn the Haystack was born: eliminate everything that gets in the way of following Jesus, and explore the richness of the Path of Christ in a new way; a way that speaks life, not condemnation; a way that promotes doubting, not blind loyalty; a way that finds its centre in love, not tradition.

It's our hope that through the podcast and blog that, as a community, we would forge a new pathway, leave behind that which weighs us down and restricts us from true life in Jesus, and enact real change in our families, workplaces, and local churches.*

https://www.burnthehaystack.org/why-burn-haystacks


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> As most Silver Surfers know - and the rest will soon discover - sometimes we have trouble with our computers.
> 
> I had a problem yesterday, so I called Danny, the 12 year old next door, whose bedroom looks like Mission Control and asked him to come over. Danny clicked a couple of keys and solved the problem.
> 
> As he was walking away, I called after him, 'So, what was wrong?'
> 
> He replied, 'It was just a simple 'ID ten T'.'
> 
> I didn't want to appear stupid, but nonetheless enquired.
> 
> 'An "ID ten T"??? What's that? In case I ever need to fix it again.'
> 
> Danny grinned wide…. 'Haven't you ever heard of an ID ten T error before?'
> 
> 'No,' I replied.
> 
> 'Write it down,' he said, 'and I think you'll figure it out.'
> 
> So I wrote down:
> 
> ID10T
> 
> I used to like Danny, the little bastard.
> 
> - corelz125


I remember my first 'ID ten T' error when our grandson was 3. I was watching him and he asked if he could play his game on grandma's computer. I told him I did not know how to turn it on and start the game. He said, "I do, grandpa." I told him to go ahead. He turned it on and carefully put his game disk in and started playing. I decided if he could go that at 3, I'd better learn. Good thing I did. Before I retired, my primary customer required all bids and billing to be digital and only paid by direct deposit.


----------



## pottz

> Top Max it was a great win for an older golfer… Here we are at the Garage and our youngest elder Pottz will he be our Phill Mc here at the Garage? Also, the crowds may have hurt a golfer s knee (per the article)...
> 
> Society is in a restless state and what amazed me was the crowd surrounding a player hold their camera phones above their heads- my oh my bud…
> 
> Petey- Thx for reminding us about the golf- here is a clip…
> 
> Phil Mickelson wins PGA Championship: I Just Believed It Was Possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I didn t read it since I watched most of it. At one point I thought a golfer might have stumbled. I thought it was a bit odd. That may have been it?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Do you remember Tony Harding the ice skater and the mishap of capping Nancy Kerrigan but this time the golfer was concerned about his recent knee surgery… IMO why have the crowds both on the golf course or in Oregon allowed to swarm? Mc made $43 million last year and this is what is allowed. Go figure…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


golf….who cares ! sorry petey but it's the least less important thing in my life.not even a sport,it's a "game".


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, Religion is a bit off-limit, but to put it in a slightly different perspective, the history of mankind has 3 stages, preparing for war, war, and recovering from war. "War" can be military, corporate, or personal versions of exploiting others, lying, cheating and stealing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max it was a great win for an older golfer… Here we are at the Garage and our youngest elder Pottz will he be our Phill Mc here at the Garage? Also, the crowds may have hurt a golfer s knee (per the article)...
> 
> Society is in a restless state and what amazed me was the crowd surrounding a player hold their camera phones above their heads- my oh my bud…
> 
> Petey- Thx for reminding us about the golf- here is a clip…
> 
> Phil Mickelson wins PGA Championship: I Just Believed It Was Possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I didn t read it since I watched most of it. At one point I thought a golfer might have stumbled. I thought it was a bit odd. That may have been it?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Do you remember Tony Harding the ice skater and the mishap of capping Nancy Kerrigan but this time the golfer was concerned about his recent knee surgery… IMO why have the crowds both on the golf course or in Oregon allowed to swarm? Mc made $43 million last year and this is what is allowed. Go figure…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


I remember that. Couldn't think of the names.


----------



## pottz

> it s a sad world bob where we worry ore about the criminals rights than those of the ones victimized.we might get back to the days of vigilantes again.remember the charles bronson movies ? maybe thats what we need today,someone that says ive had enough and does something to fix it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The WW legislature has been promoting crime since the 1980s and the seeds sown are producing their yields today ;-(( I am surprised there haven't been more vigilante actions than there have been.
> 
> When I was a teenager someone started burning haystacks. My first crime-fighting episode was when I was about 16. When I was in junior high or maybe a freshman in high school someone started burning haystacks. One night a car drove by really slow with its lights off, turned around, and came back by. My dad told me and LB to take our shotguns and go out around the barn through the cow pens. He said to be sure and not shoot him and not to shoot unless we really had to. I was 16, maybe 17, LB 2 yrs younger.
> 
> Dad took his 30-30 straight around the corner of the barn and started down the road towards the haystack. Sure enough, the [email protected][email protected] were setting down there with the engine running and their lights off. They took off immediately, I suppose they saw dad's shadow or silhouette approaching. LB and I didn t get far enough to see the car; weren't even through the cow pen when they left.
> 
> The county sheriff couldn't stop the haystack burning. It happened every few months. Only had a few deputies to cover 1500 square miles of farmland. A few years after I left home the farmers organized. If someone was going to burn weeds or a field, they called their neighbors and told them. If you saw smoke without any forewarning, you called three neighbors and went to the nearest intersection with your rifle, shotgun or whatever you had. Those 3 neighbors called 3 and went to the nearest intersection. Within 10 or 15 minutes the whole countryside was blocked by armed farmers. They never caught anyone, but they stopped burning haystacks.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i think were getting close too that happening again bob.enough is enough.several months ago one night thses stupid ass kids decided they were gonna use out intersection and do a burn out party.well swmbo called the 


> DW, Religion is a bit off-limit, but to put it in a slightly different perspective, the history of mankind has 3 stages, preparing for war, war, and recovering from war. "War" can be military, corporate, or personal versions of exploiting others, lying, cheating and stealing.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


so sadly true bob !


----------



## pottz

> Top Max it was a great win for an older golfer… Here we are at the Garage and our youngest elder Pottz will he be our Phill Mc here at the Garage? Also, the crowds may have hurt a golfer s knee (per the article)...
> 
> Society is in a restless state and what amazed me was the crowd surrounding a player hold their camera phones above their heads- my oh my bud…
> 
> Petey- Thx for reminding us about the golf- here is a clip…
> 
> Phil Mickelson wins PGA Championship: I Just Believed It Was Possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I didn t read it since I watched most of it. At one point I thought a golfer might have stumbled. I thought it was a bit odd. That may have been it?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Do you remember Tony Harding the ice skater and the mishap of capping Nancy Kerrigan but this time the golfer was concerned about his recent knee surgery… IMO why have the crowds both on the golf course or in Oregon allowed to swarm? Mc made $43 million last year and this is what is allowed. Go figure…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I remember that. Couldn t think of the names.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


not tony, tanya ! my wife knew the mother of the guy that helped do the whole thing.it was a family disgrace !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> golf….who cares ! sorry petey but it s the least less important thing in my life.not even a sport,it s a "game".
> 
> - pottz


I became a golf fan when we had dark, nasty 4 month winters. Watching Pebble Beach gave me hope ;-)) By the time the later spring matches got in full swing, I saw some sun here and lost interest.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i think were getting close too that happening again bob.enough is enough.several months ago one night thses stupid ass kids decided they were gonna use out intersection and do a burn out party.well swmbo called the
> 
> - pottz


That is common here. In Tacoma they sent a cop to break one up in a downtown intersection. There were 200 people who did not disperse when the cop showed up. They started beating on his patrol car. He drove through the crowd to escape and ran over one, but not a serious injury. The cops need to respond in force now, thanks to a summer of lawless demonstrations making everyone bolder.


----------



## pottz

> golf….who cares ! sorry petey but it s the least less important thing in my life.not even a sport,it s a "game".
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I became a golf fan when we had dark, nasty 4 month winters. Watching Pebble Beach gave me hope ;-)) By the time the later spring matches got in full swing, I saw some sun here and lost interest.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


like watching grass grow!!!


----------



## RichT

> golf….who cares ! sorry petey but it s the least less important thing in my life.not even a sport,it s a "game".
> 
> - pottz


"There are only three sports: bullfighting, motor racing, and mountaineering; all the rest are merely games." ― Ernest Hemingway

I might add prize fighting to the sport category. - Rich


----------



## pottz

> it s a sad world bob where we worry ore about the criminals rights than those of the ones victimized.we might get back to the days of vigilantes again.remember the charles bronson movies ? maybe thats what we need today,someone that says ive had enough and does something to fix it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The WW legislature has been promoting crime since the 1980s and the seeds sown are producing their yields today ;-(( I am surprised there haven't been more vigilante actions than there have been.
> 
> When I was a teenager someone started burning haystacks. My first crime-fighting episode was when I was about 16. When I was in junior high or maybe a freshman in high school someone started burning haystacks. One night a car drove by really slow with its lights off, turned around, and came back by. My dad told me and LB to take our shotguns and go out around the barn through the cow pens. He said to be sure and not shoot him and not to shoot unless we really had to. I was 16, maybe 17, LB 2 yrs younger.
> 
> Dad took his 30-30 straight around the corner of the barn and started down the road towards the haystack. Sure enough, the [email protected][email protected] were setting down there with the engine running and their lights off. They took off immediately, I suppose they saw dad's shadow or silhouette approaching. LB and I didn t get far enough to see the car; weren't even through the cow pen when they left.
> 
> The county sheriff couldn't stop the haystack burning. It happened every few months. Only had a few deputies to cover 1500 square miles of farmland. A few years after I left home the farmers organized. If someone was going to burn weeds or a field, they called their neighbors and told them. If you saw smoke without any forewarning, you called three neighbors and went to the nearest intersection with your rifle, shotgun or whatever you had. Those 3 neighbors called 3 and went to the nearest intersection. Within 10 or 15 minutes the whole countryside was blocked by armed farmers. They never caught anyone, but they stopped burning haystacks.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i think were getting close too that happening again bob.enough is enough.several months ago one night thses stupid ass kids decided they were gonna use out intersection and do a burn out party.well swmbo called the
> 
> DW, Religion is a bit off-limit, but to put it in a slightly different perspective, the history of mankind has 3 stages, preparing for war, war, and recovering from war. "War" can be military, corporate, or personal versions of exploiting others, lying, cheating and stealing.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> so sadly true bob !
> 
> - pottz


i got cut off,the kids id say 30 or 40 decided too use our intersection for their burn out party.so the wife calls the cops,in the mean time being who i am is out in the street cussing these mofo's up and down! their flippin me off left and right.my neighbors are just stunned and doing nothing! so finally after 10-15 minutes the cops show up but these dumb asses are already high tallin it,except the one cocky ass that flipped me off got caught as he was tryin to get away! only thing that made it worthwhile.my voice was dead for the next day do to yelling-lol.


----------



## pottz

> golf….who cares ! sorry petey but it s the least less important thing in my life.not even a sport,it s a "game".
> 
> - pottz
> 
> "There are only three sports: bullfighting, motor racing, and mountaineering; all the rest are merely games."
> 
> ― Ernest Hemingway
> 
> I might add prize fighting to the sport category. - Rich
> 
> - Rich


yeah, i might agree with that ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> golf….who cares ! sorry petey but it s the least less important thing in my life.not even a sport,it s a "game".
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I became a golf fan when we had dark, nasty 4 month winters. Watching Pebble Beach gave me hope ;-)) By the time the later spring matches got in full swing, I saw some sun here and lost interest.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> like watching grass grow!!!
> 
> - pottz


Slow down Pottz- Petey is our golf meister and he posts about playing the boys vs girls golf those stories bring kindness to the Garage.










Pottz I need a tuck-in…


----------



## pottz

> golf….who cares ! sorry petey but it s the least less important thing in my life.not even a sport,it s a "game".
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I became a golf fan when we had dark, nasty 4 month winters. Watching Pebble Beach gave me hope ;-)) By the time the later spring matches got in full swing, I saw some sun here and lost interest.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> like watching grass grow!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Slow down Pottz- Petey is our golf meister and he posts about playing the boys vs girls golf those stories bring kindness to the Garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz I need a tuck-in…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry but golf just ,doesnt matter in life. you wanna story too ? how about some warm milk ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> golf….who cares ! sorry petey but it s the least less important thing in my life.not even a sport,it s a "game".
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I became a golf fan when we had dark, nasty 4 month winters. Watching Pebble Beach gave me hope ;-)) By the time the later spring matches got in full swing, I saw some sun here and lost interest.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> like watching grass grow!!!
> 
> - pottz


There wasn't a grass-growing show that I knew of. I might have watched it ;-) Anything with sunshine after 3 months of total gloom and doom wiht at least another month to go ;-((


----------



## pottz

hey im done for the week,gotta go boys,wow we hit a big milestone tonight,be proud and dont [email protected]%k up again-ha ha !!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hey im done for the week,gotta go boys,wow we hit a big milestone tonight,be proud and dont [email protected]%k up again-ha ha !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## DevinT

Oh my goodness. Car shopping, over the phone even, was exhausting today, but we located a dealer about 30 minutes away that has access to a Toyota Sienna Platinum. Had to put a deposit down and wait 6 weeks for the car to be made because there is apparently some microchip shortage in manufacturing that is causing demand to eclipse supply. Some dealers are charging $5k-$7k over MSRP due to the high demand, but thankfully we found a dealer that is not up-charging over sticker price. Wow, who knew there was such huge demand for these vehicles right now.


----------



## DevinT

Indeed, apron arrived today. I took some pictures but will share tomorrow because today was so tiring.


----------



## Ramblin’Man

Hey there, new here just checking out the page. Fairly new to woodworking so hoping to learn some stuff. Just posted my last build in the projects. Hope y'all will check it out and leave some feedback! Thanks


----------



## corelz125

I hate car shopping. Its all a big game for,the dealers. Last time we we're in the dealer all,day


----------



## Peteybadboy

Phil's win at the PGA was moving. He is the oldest player to win a major. Way to go Phil.

Golf w TX bro-in-law and sister-in-law. 9 holes I think. Been rainy here. Last day we head out in the AM.

Pottz - Gunny nice job on a new record.

Devin - looking at a Raptor? Serious truck.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

It's Monday, all the weird ones in this morning.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Monday, leave it at that….


----------



## 987Ron

> sure but ill bet ill be at work before yo old geezers even wake up!
> 
> - pottz


up late and Pottz you beat this old geezer even with a 3 time zone handicap.

Still on the first cup of coffee, Scrambled eggs, English muffins and sausage for breakfast in a bit. 
Had to read about Mck. One of my favorite pro golfers. 
Some shop time today, wife and daughter so far have nothing for me to fix that they broke. So far. yet 
Think I will try for the grumpy old man mode today, Cranky, yep that is it.

Devin: Go for a Macan, good for the baby and fun to drive. All the extras. Porsche even makes a baby seat for it, well Porsche Design maybe does. Think big. This is in jest, not to serious a suggestion.

Morning all…. breakfast calls.


----------



## 987Ron

Devin: Found the perfect vehicle for you and baby, also a good value. It is now on Bring a trailer auction, current bid is only $12,750 but less than 7 !/2 hours to go. Act qucik. Great opportunity.


----------



## DevinT

they said there was a requirement that the car seat be manufactured in the last 3 years. Nobody said anything about the car though. However, it might be hard to secure the car seat without seatbelts


----------



## DevinT

I was looking at a Taycan the other day


----------



## 987Ron

Seat belts could be added. Think about it a car you would never get confused about in a crowed parking lot. Yours would stand out. you could repair most body damage yourself. 
Some other great cars on the site, old Modified Bronco, old and new landrovers. Lots of great sports cars.
Still like the Model A. My first car was a 1931 Model A Coupe, with rumble seat. Never failed. Bought it for $55 sold it a couple years later for $65. Value increase of 18% Where can you find that in a modern car.

My real advice on buying a car, is *buy the one you like.* Someone else's choice you will neve be satisfied with.


----------



## pottz

> Hey there, new here just checking out the page. Fairly new to woodworking so hoping to learn some stuff. Just posted my last build in the projects. Hope y'all will check it out and leave some feedback! Thanks
> 
> - Ramblin'Man


hey welcome to our group ramblin man, were all about nothing here,meaning you can talk about whatever you want.checked out your project,real nice.come back again.


----------



## pottz

> sure but ill bet ill be at work before yo old geezers even wake up!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> up late and Pottz you beat this old geezer even with a 3 time zone handicap.
> 
> Still on the first cup of coffee, Scrambled eggs, English muffins and sausage for breakfast in a bit.
> Had to read about Mck. One of my favorite pro golfers.
> Some shop time today, wife and daughter so far have nothing for me to fix that they broke. So far. yet
> Think I will try for the grumpy old man mode today, Cranky, yep that is it.
> 
> Devin: Go for a Macan, good for the baby and fun to drive. All the extras. Porsche even makes a baby seat for it, well Porsche Design maybe does. Think big. This is in jest, not to serious a suggestion.
> 
> Morning all…. breakfast calls.
> 
> - 987Ron


im up but not 100% a little too much vino last night-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Job hunting this week. Had enough of being berated by Shop Foreman.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz* I didn't notice (hee hee) and how did you know that I liked milk for my tuck-in?

*Gunny-* This week the government wants 4 different job applications on 4 different days in order for my unemployment $$$ to continue- prayers to all of us.

Bob Dylan's Birthday today…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Welcome aboard Ramblin'Man.



> Job hunting this week. Had enough of being berated by Shop Foreman.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I did that twice in my career. They both told me I could not quit. I told them Lincoln ended slavery in 1863, so I believed I could quit. ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Gunny-* This week the government wants 4 different job applications on 4 different days in order for my unemployment $$$ to continue- prayers to all of us.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You are retired, aren't you?

WA just started the 2nd round of unemployment fraud. Announced on the news last week.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max-I'm retired but got back into teaching in 2016 to 2020 then unemployment due to COVID- and I plan on going back this fall. I am a very good science and special education teacher and also do some woodworking…

Life is fun but one has to enjoy what one is doing… just ask Ron.

No fraud here just accepting what the government says what I am entitled to…


----------



## 987Ron

Just back from the tag office. They could/would not do what my son did last week. Handicap tag instead of a hanging tag on the review mirror. Have to get a new Dr. certification, old one was not good enough. Also one car has an error on the registration slip you keep in the glove compartment, typo. Even though it is their mistake I must resupply the tittle and reapply and pay a fee for the new registration slip. Even talked to the dept. manager. 
Government agencies are a real fiasco….other words apply but I'll keep it G.
People think the Government should run health care. What a joke. Stupid people, the government can not run anything well, or in a lot of cases at all. 
Upset old man.


----------



## 987Ron

All calmed down. I do not suffer fools, idiots and the inane very well if it pertains to me or people I love and like.


----------



## corelz125

Gov't jobs like that it seems they found a way to get us to do their work for them and still feel like we owe more to them.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Welcome aboard Ramblin'Man.
> 
> Job hunting this week. Had enough of being berated by Shop Foreman.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I did that twice in my career. They both told me I could not quit. I told them Lincoln ended slavery in 1863, so I believed I could quit. ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Exactly. 1st guy from a retail chain offered $600 gross a week. Yeah 1990 wages. Told him I am a Master ASE tech with 30 years of experience. Not a apprentice. Get this he informed me he hired guys like me all the time.

Well perhaps you should tell your service advisor not to tell me you guys have not had a tech in 14 months. Lies and I haven't even filled out application. Told him not interested, unemployment pays better. LOL


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny Sorry about the job. Opportunity is ahead.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny Sorry about the job. Opportunity is ahead.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I have several leads that are not retail chains. Private shop owners pay better and don't have this corporate mentality. Only reason I listened at all was the service advisor used to work with me at Toyota.


----------



## DevinT

Gunny, I am sorry your foreman keeps berating you. I really hope your next opportunity is an improvement.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny, I am sorry your foreman keeps berating you. I really hope your next opportunity is an improvement.
> 
> - DevinT


It's a competence issue. I am emphatic about TEST, don't guess. Where as he enjoys throwing darts at a board blindfolded. And of course when that fails it's been my fault recently. Some of this is stress at home as his wife died recently.

Either way time for change of scenery. Would be nice to drop 25 mile commute.


----------



## DevinT

/me screams

Sometimes dealing with highly educated people is so exhausting. A PhD sitting there telling me it's better to keep his code separate from mine when I'm trying to explain that if our code cooperates everybody wins and that all he's doing is incurring value-loss on the rest of the team by not being a team-player-wherein we should all be writing code that functions across boundaries to maintain value-add. Silos are bad when they sap value with zero benefit, mmmkay?

Hopefully he'll become more of a team player when I have my boss explain to his boss.

I guess all the education in the World can't make you a decent human being.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> /me screams
> 
> Sometimes dealing with highly educated people is so exhausting. A PhD sitting there telling me it s better to keep his code separate from mine when I m trying to explain that if our code cooperates everybody wins and that all he s doing is incurring value-loss on the rest of the team by not being a team-player-wherein we should all be writing code that functions across boundaries to maintain value-add. Silos are bad when they sap value with zero benefit, mmmkay?
> 
> Hopefully he ll become more of a team player when I have my boss explain to his boss.
> 
> I guess all the education in the World can t make you a decent human being.
> 
> - DevinT


This is fitting.


----------



## bandit571

Yard has been mowed…1st time in a month….was a wee bit tall…...time for a brown long necked Guinness Extra Stout….maybe 2? hot and steamy 80 degrees outside…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit I second the motion but with Coors long neck…

I had quite a day for I have been working with Laguna for 5 weeks to get my machine up and operable my first successful test cut…










I'll post more positive things that happened to me today. Special thanks to Ron and DS for the PM's of encouragement.


----------



## 987Ron

If you can do what is in the picture then your well on your way. These kinds of test are just less computer set up time.  The more elaborate the engraving/cutting the more time it takes to set up the computer to guide the laser….Like setting the table saw to cut one board to width vs. all the cuts to build the cabinet.

Great progress DW…


----------



## 987Ron

Just watched a TV show where the salvager is recovering old growth mahogany logs sank on a ship 80yrs or so ago. Salt water 100 ft. Logs looked about 16-18 inches in diameter, some maybe a bit larger and around 12 ft or so long. They stated these were worth $10,000 each. 
Why? Anyone know? Or was this just more TV nonsense to make it more of a big deal?
Deep Water Salvage was the shows name.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Yes Ron- first I believed in myself (listen to this Gunny) stayed in control of what I could control yet would not accept defeat… I have not won the battle but I've got the tanks rolling- Thx to you and DS and Laguna customer support-


----------



## DevinT

Speaking of Guiness, I wish they sold Foreign Extra Stout in the US. Had some in 2007 when I visited Hong Kong and loved it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Speaking of Guiness, I wish they sold Foreign Extra Stout in the US. Had some in 2007 when I visited Hong Kong and loved it.
> 
> - DevinT


My Favorite is Ukrainian Beer 15.5 % alcohol content.


----------



## 987Ron

DW will be so pleased and happy he will not be able to sleep. 
I on the other hand am off to the bed. Things to be done tomorrow. 
Nite all

Way to go DW, it is a success that is hard to achieve without perseverance and using the little old grey cells.


----------



## corelz125

One day, Pete complained to his friend, "My head really hurts. I guess I should see a doctor." His friend said, "Don't do that. There's a computer at the drug store that can diagnose anything quicker and cheaper than a doctor. Simply tell it the problem, put in a sample of your urine, and the computer will diagnose it and tell you what you can do about the issue you're having. It only costs $20.00."

Pete figured he had nothing to lose, so he filled a jar with a urine sample and went to the drug store. Finding the computer, he poured in the sample and deposited the $20.00.

The computer started making some noise and various lights started flashing. After a brief pause, out popped a small slip of paper which read:

You have migraines. You need to take better care of yourself. Get daily rest, drink a lot and avoid bright lights, stress, and strain. See me again in 2 weeks.

During the next 2 weeks, while thinking how amazing this new technology was and how it would change medical science forever, he began to wonder if this could be fooled. He decided to give it a try. He mixed together some tap water, a stool sample from his dog, and urine samples from his wife and daughter. To top it off, he even added some oil from his car.

He went back to the drug store, located the computer, poured in the sample and deposited the $20.00, again stating he had a bad headache. He waited curiously to see what the computer will say about the odd mix. The machine again made the usual noises, flashed lights, and printed out the following analysis:

Your tap water has too much waste in it.

Your dog has ringworms.

Your teenage daughter is pregnant.

Your wife has had 5 different lovers in the past six months.

Also, your car needs a new radiator.

And you wonder why you have a headache?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## 1thumb

> My Favorite is Ukrainian Beer 15.5 % alcohol content.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Man that beer looks good. I know it's easier said than done, but try to do your own thing even if it's under a Shade Tree . Good luck, Gunny


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corelz- Bandit sufferers with migraines, I hope that he likes it… otherwise *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Is it me or are going to "Beer"










Is that a pilsner glass?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Man that beer looks good. I know it s easier said than done, but try to do your own thing even if it s under a Shade Tree . Good luck, Gunny
> 
> - 1thumb


----------



## corelz125

Current boss hear you are looking to leave?
Other place " I hire people all the time for so much" hmm maybe if you paid more you wouldn't have to hire so many people.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Guys above I feel your frustrations- I was a UAW worker for 30 years and since 1980s the wages of the American workers went down and behold all these jobs are now paying $15-20 per hour then adjust for inflation and with the new inflation… many a happy people… but do people really understand?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Some would say slow- I say we still have people to continue… A new direction for the Garage? why not but we need a "leader" similar to a Pottz who is absent yet can table the subjects…

What I do enjoy the younger than 60's posting… I would love to talk about the Ford Raptor, looking for a job- I've done 2 so far Gunny a real pain in the but… and in closing, we have the AM Ron with a morning update.

Is it safe to say we are done with the Duck Dynasty and "vino", for we are "beer"?


----------



## pottz

> One day, Pete complained to his friend, "My head really hurts. I guess I should see a doctor." His friend said, "Don't do that. There's a computer at the drug store that can diagnose anything quicker and cheaper than a doctor. Simply tell it the problem, put in a sample of your urine, and the computer will diagnose it and tell you what you can do about the issue you're having. It only costs $20.00."
> 
> Pete figured he had nothing to lose, so he filled a jar with a urine sample and went to the drug store. Finding the computer, he poured in the sample and deposited the $20.00.
> 
> The computer started making some noise and various lights started flashing. After a brief pause, out popped a small slip of paper which read:
> 
> You have migraines. You need to take better care of yourself. Get daily rest, drink a lot and avoid bright lights, stress, and strain. See me again in 2 weeks.
> 
> During the next 2 weeks, while thinking how amazing this new technology was and how it would change medical science forever, he began to wonder if this could be fooled. He decided to give it a try. He mixed together some tap water, a stool sample from his dog, and urine samples from his wife and daughter. To top it off, he even added some oil from his car.
> 
> He went back to the drug store, located the computer, poured in the sample and deposited the $20.00, again stating he had a bad headache. He waited curiously to see what the computer will say about the odd mix. The machine again made the usual noises, flashed lights, and printed out the following analysis:
> 
> Your tap water has too much waste in it.
> 
> Your dog has ringworms.
> 
> Your teenage daughter is pregnant.
> 
> Your wife has had 5 different lovers in the past six months.
> 
> Also, your car needs a new radiator.
> 
> And you wonder why you have a headache?
> 
> - corelz125


THATS GREAT.


----------



## pottz

> Some would say slow- I say we still have people to continue… A new direction for the Garage? why not but we need a "leader" similar to a Pottz who is absent yet can table the subjects…
> 
> What I do enjoy the younger than 60 s posting… I would love to talk about the Ford Raptor, looking for a job- I ve done 2 so far Gunny a real pain in the but… and in closing, we have the AM Ron with a morning update.
> 
> Is it safe to say we are done with the Duck Dynasty and "vino", for we are "beer"?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah the duck hasn't posted for over two weeks,i havn't even gotten any of his filthy jokes he emails me-lol.must be on one of his walk abouts again. hey just because the ducks not here their is still plenty of vino.cheers.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Current boss hear you are looking to leave?
> Other place " I hire people all the time for so much" hmm maybe if you paid more you wouldn t have to hire so many people.
> 
> - corelz125


No, I learned long ago not to telegraph my intentions. I look at it this way, a company can fire you on the spot no reason. Why then am I required to give 2 weeks notice?? Kinda one sided ain't it?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max-I m retired but got back into teaching in 2016 to 2020 then unemployment due to COVID- and I plan on going back this fall. I am a very good science and special education teacher and also do some woodworking…
> 
> *Life is fun but one has to enjoy what one is doing… just ask Ron.*
> 
> No fraud here just accepting what the government says what I am entitled to…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You do. I wondered why I would want to retire until a couple of years before I did. Hip and knees said it was time, but the biggest was my primary customer didn't pay an invoice that wasn't at least a year old, management got so screwed up their own employees spent more time working around the system than doing productive work, they could not get part to the jobs, and their customers hated to have them on the jobs. ;-(( Nuff of that real quick!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Exactly. 1st guy from a retail chain offered $600 gross a week. Yeah 1990 wages. Told him I am a Master ASE tech with 30 years of experience. Not a apprentice. Get this he informed me he hired guys like me all the time.
> 
> Well perhaps you should tell your service advisor not to tell me you guys have not had a tech in 14 months. Lies and I haven t even filled out application. Told him not interested, unemployment pays better. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


After one of my surgeries, I thought I might find a job that didn't require being on ladders all day. A control company advertised for experienced guys who could read drawings and wire panels. I thought I might try it. The shop foreman interviewed me and said I was just what they needed. He would have to check with his boss who was out of town for a few days. I never heard from them which did not really surprise me. I have been in my own business for over 20 years. I'm sure the boss was afraid I would take his best customers. I did not have any intention of that. Wiring those panels required a UL listing. Before I started business, industrial accounts that wanted their equipment back up and running in a few hours instead of a few days followed me from employer to employer unsolicited. When I did start out on my own, they followed solicited ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max-I m retired but got back into teaching in 2016 to 2020 then unemployment due to COVID- and I plan on going back this fall. I am a very good science and special education teacher and also do some woodworking…
> 
> *Life is fun but one has to enjoy what one is doing… just ask Ron.*
> 
> No fraud here just accepting what the government says what I am entitled to…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> You do. I wondered why I would want to retire until a couple of years before I did. Hip and knees said it was time, but the biggest was my primary customer didn t pay an invoice that wasn t at least a year old, management got so screwed up their own employees spent more time working around the system than doing productive work, they could not get part to the jobs, and their customers hated to have them on the jobs. ;-(( Nuff of that real quick!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


 Because you… (as I see you)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> /me screams
> 
> Sometimes dealing with highly educated people is so exhausting. A PhD sitting there telling me it s better to keep his code separate from mine when I m trying to explain that if our code cooperates everybody wins and that all he s doing is incurring value-loss on the rest of the team by not being a team-player-wherein we should all be writing code that functions across boundaries to maintain value-add. Silos are bad when they sap value with zero benefit, mmmkay?
> 
> Hopefully he ll become more of a team player when I have my boss explain to his boss.
> 
> I guess all the education in the World can t make you a decent human being.
> 
> - DevinT


I could write a book about those narcissistic fools ;-)) Lots of engineers appreciate the help when they have errors in their drawings. Occasionally, there would be one that could not handle blue-collar assistance. One I will never forget could not design a simple half dozen lines control schematic that would stop without having to kill power to the equipment.

The outfit I worked for sent me several times to the wood plant they were wiring to fix control circuits that guy had designed. They were setting up the chip and dust collection system to fuel a boiler to heat the plant. I pointed out to the engineer there was no redundancy in his design and under certain circumstances, the fire from the boiler could get into the collection system. He would not approve the change. He was lucky. 6 months after they started operations, the fire department saved the plant! ;-)))

Another one made an error on an energy management interface with a boiler in the early days of automation. He bypassed all the safety devices in the boiler in an elementary school. The programmer made an error and the boiler could not turn off after being turned on. I got to the job one morning and the janitor told me he turned off the boiler because the high-pressure relief valve was blowing out steam. After tracing wires and discovering the error, I told the manager of the company I was contracted to we needed to return to all the previous schools to verify their safety devices had not been bypassed. He said not to worry about it, they are working fine. I told him I didn't care if I ever did another job for them, if I didn't verify they were wired correctly, I would notify the school district they needed to be checked. He decided it might be appropriate to verify the safety devices were wired correctly.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max-I m retired but got back into teaching in 2016 to 2020 then unemployment due to COVID- and I plan on going back this fall. I am a very good science and special education teacher and also do some woodworking…
> 
> *Life is fun but one has to enjoy what one is doing… just ask Ron.*
> 
> No fraud here just accepting what the government says what I am entitled to…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> You do. I wondered why I would want to retire until a couple of years before I did. Hip and knees said it was time, but the biggest was my primary customer didn t pay an invoice that wasn t at least a year old, management got so screwed up their own employees spent more time working around the system than doing productive work, they could not get part to the jobs, and their customers hated to have them on the jobs. ;-(( Nuff of that real quick!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Because you… (as I see you)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Sorry to say DW, permanent Topamax Damage wiped out some of those abilities. ;-( All the sides were supposed to be gone in 2 weeks, I am approaching 2 decades ;-((


----------



## RichT

> I could write a book about those narcissistic fools ;-)) Lots of engineers appreciate the help when they have errors in their drawings. Occasionally, there would be one that could not handle blue-collar assistance…
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Fresh out of engineering school my first job was at a small defense contractor. One of my assignments was to take over issues on the final assembly floor. System stuff. Paper tape readers that won't read, line printers that don't print, stuff like that.

All of the interface boards were designed and built in-house. We're talking '70s era TTL, quirky connectors, you name it.

Whenever I was called down to the floor for an incident, I always asked the techs for their thoughts. I mean, they live this every day and have been on the job far longer than I. They were happy that there wasn't some know-it-all rookie engineer pretending to be smarter than they were and as a team, we knocked those babies out right and left.

I always say that there is no greater fool than an intellectual.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Current boss hear you are looking to leave?
> Other place " I hire people all the time for so much" hmm maybe if you paid more you wouldn t have to hire so many people.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> No, I learned long ago not to telegraph my intentions. I look at it this way, a company can fire you on the spot no reason. Why then am I required to give 2 weeks notice?? Kinda one sided ain t it?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Definitely one-sided! One of the guys who told me I could not quit had hired me to save an account he was having problems getting the controls for HVAC interfaced with the computer system. I don't know what happened to the guy that had been doing the work, but he couldn't make the systems work.

Rick was the type of guy that had to have his thumb on his employees under the threat of being replaced at any minute. He and a couple of college buddies fired all the key employees that had helped his dad build the business. They had better ideas. ;-)) I found out after I left that one of the reasons he was POd all the time was I did too good a job saving that account. When he would bid on a job, they would tell him he could have it if I did it ;-)) I had no idea what his problems were. Never had any idea why it was so easy to perform at that level. After studying psychology to find out how to get the chity to consider facts to enforce codes and make the neighborhood safe, I discovered how simple it was. I knew didn't know it all. The most important thing I knew was what I didn't know; time to educate or defer to a capable person with proper knowledge.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Fresh out of engineering school my first job was at a small defense contractor. One of my assignments was to take over issues on the final assembly floor. System stuff. Paper tape readers that won t read, line printers that don t print, stuff like that.
> 
> All of the interface boards were designed and built in-house. We re talking 70s era TTL, quirky connectors, you name it.
> 
> Whenever I was called down to the floor for an incident, I always asked the techs for their thoughts. I mean, they live this every day and have been on the job far longer than I. They were happy that there wasn t some know-it-all rookie engineer pretending to be smarter than they were and as a team, we knocked those babies out right and left.
> 
> I always say that there are no greater fools than intellectuals.
> 
> - Rich


That reminds me of Mom when they changed Nurse's Training from training to a 4-year degree. She was a highly accomplished RN. If she quit or a job ended like when Doc Koehne retired, somebody would hear she was out of work. In a day or few, someone would call offering her a job befriend she even started to look for work. She established 2 departments in the hospital; Home Health and Rehab.

When they changed to the degree she said they aren't trained, now we have to train them. They all come out of college thinking they are going to sit on their hind ends and tell everyone else what to do ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I should tell you about her quitting OB. There was another nurse on the next shift whose dad was an alcoholic. She had a lot of trouble taking care of him. She was always at least an hour late. Mom was supposed to get off at midnight, but she held down the fort until she got there. Mom and 2 LPNs did OB delivering babies. They did not have enough help. Mom was losing weight and beginning to be concerned about her health. The nuns lived in an apartment complex on the floor above OB. One night they were delivering 4 or 5 babies. Mom could hear them watching a movie, she was banging the ceiling to get their attention to come help, but no one paid any attention. She quit. The whole staff went with her ;-)) 2 days later, Doc called asking her if she would be his office nurse.


----------



## corelz125

Most of the time once you quit a job you don't go back. So giving 2 weeks notice to bad for them. Do dealships pay better than the small repair shops? I know they charge more per hour.

Being in power seems to get to a lot of people's heads. Bring in power combined with a big ego seems to be a bad combination for the workers.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Last day in Texas. I love my quiet in the morning. I have never been around people that make more noise first thing in the am. Blast the TV and then leave the room for 10 min….whats up w that?

Family got to love them. 500 mi east today.

Gunny good lock w the Job search. I am pretty direct with people being a holes. It's worked for me w/o getting punched.

DW good work on the laser test. Not sure I have that patience.

Avoided the race w the nephews. Phew, my wife still thinks I'm 20…I don't want to blow a ham string. Ha.

Devin can we see a pic of the apron? Not sure if you posted that.

More noise….got to go. Have a great day.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all task for early this morning then some shop time.

I retired at 62, had a decent retirement plan. That was 21 years ago. Due to inflation retirement payments do not change, inflation does. SS is a help but their inflation increases are a joke. CDs and such are almost worthless, when i retired they paid 7-8 % now nothing. So plan carefully.

Once retired I was able to do some spec work, but that is far less than one would expect. The main thing I would suggest to all would be retires is have no debts, house, cars, etc all paid for, no credit card debts.

Most of us do what we should, keep your own persona. Live, don't hide. Enjoy what you have left. It passes quick.
The best on the job search, I think some of the younger persons hiring are afraid of the older experience and knowledgeable people. Why hire someone better than themselves, lessen their chances of advancement, and lower their value to the shop owner.

Errands to run, daughters car to the body shop, etc. later. Hot here to be in the low 90s, sunny. Fan or AC will be on in the shop later. why suffer.


----------



## 987Ron

Car at the shop. time for coffee and some computer time and off to the shop. AC for sure.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Most of the time once you quit a job you don t go back. So giving 2 weeks notice to bad for them. Do dealships pay better than the small repair shops? I know they charge more per hour.
> 
> Being in power seems to get to a lot of people s heads. Bring in power combined with a big ego seems to be a bad combination for the workers.
> 
> - corelz125


Not in my experience. Plus dealerships that I have worked at had way too much drama. Almost as bad as retail chains just different issues.


----------



## corelz125

Even if you just go to work keep to yourself places that you still get drug into the drama


----------



## pottz

> Most of the time once you quit a job you don t go back. So giving 2 weeks notice to bad for them. Do dealships pay better than the small repair shops? I know they charge more per hour.
> 
> Being in power seems to get to a lot of people s heads. Bring in power combined with a big ego seems to be a bad combination for the workers.
> 
> - corelz125


not sure what they pay where gunny is but here in california my brother in law was a ford master mechanic.he was very good so he would get most jobs done in half the time ford allocated,so essentially he was paid double time which eqauled about 50-60 hr.at one time he tried going with his own shop but quickly realized that was a mistake and decided he was better off staying with ford.


----------



## pottz

> Last day in Texas. I love my quiet in the morning. I have never been around people that make more noise first thing in the am. Blast the TV and then leave the room for 10 min….whats up w that?
> 
> Family got to love them. 500 mi east today.
> 
> Gunny good lock w the Job search. I am pretty direct with people being a holes. It s worked for me w/o getting punched.
> 
> DW good work on the laser test. Not sure I have that patience.
> 
> Avoided the race w the nephews. Phew, my wife still thinks I m 20…I don t want to blow a ham string. Ha.
> 
> Devin can we see a pic of the apron? Not sure if you posted that.
> 
> More noise….got to go. Have a great day.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


nice to visit but it sounds like your ready to get the heck back home-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

IMO- enjoy what you are doing, especially if it is a job. Not so easy sometimes but it sure helps if you can pull it off.










Seriously, I have an idea of what Gunny is going through best of luck with your quest…


----------



## 987Ron

Horror of all horrors The shop AC is not functioning well, just slightly cool, hot in here…..82 First time to turn it on this year.

Call for service….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- You may want to shut it down until the repairman comes- not to damage the compressor… Yesterday the MVD today the air…


----------



## bandit571

The last time I gave a place my 2 weeks notice…..well, when I started there, I told them right up front….I am here only so long as it is fun to show up at work EVERY day….when that ends…I am gone…...got to the point Migraines were a part of the work load….so….bye, bye…..just so happened that I also had 2 weeks vacation coming….so, that Friday, not only did I put in for my 2 weeks vacation….they also got my 2 weeks notice…..guess who NEVER returned…..except to turn in my uniforms….see ya!

Well…I suppose I should head towards the shop…..and see IF Father Murphy has left the building….maybe I might just get something done, today?

Film @2300 hrs


----------



## DS

> I had quite a day for I have been working with Laguna for 5 weeks to get my machine up and operable my first successful test cut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ll post more positive things that happened to me today. Special thanks to Ron and DS for the PM s of encouragement.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It's good to see that you it going.
Glad I could help at all.

The wife says she wants a laser engraver, but really, she wants me to have a laser engraver just to make things for her.
Her projects tend to morph into my projects somehow… sigh.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Got to Mississippi. Hotel 6. Dawg not happy w the noises.

Ron good advice on planning. Wife worked for a pension fund. Our money has been pro managed for close to 30 years. 20% off the top into the markets.

Nice family visit 3 days 3 night is a good stay.

I only allow 3 days 4 nights to snow birds. Or one roll of tp which ever comes first. Ha!


----------



## pottz

> Got to Mississippi. Hotel 6. Dawg not happy w the noises.
> 
> Ron good advice on planning. Wife worked for a pension fund. Our money has been pro managed for close to 30 years. 20% off the top into the markets.
> 
> Nice family visit 3 days 3 night is a good stay.
> 
> I only allow 3 days 4 nights to snow birds. Or one roll of tp which ever comes first. Ha!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


my dad used to have a sign that hung in his bar that said,after 3 days fish and relatives stink !


----------



## 1thumb

> Nice family visit 3 days 3 night is a good stay.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Glad we're not family. That's an eternity


----------



## 987Ron

Tired old geezer here. Spent 6 hours in the shop today and the temp was 90 in the shop. outside 95. The shop AC did not want to perform, first use this year. Called the repair guy. 
Some laser work, granddaughter has some request for her classes she teaches at UGA. Mainly small signs so she can one up a co-worker. Engraved the Georgia bull dog UGA on the back. Ply and mdf, in 3 sizes. Did a couple of test pieces. Picture of a cat, did work but took a while.

Big glass of ice tea, not south Georgia sweet tea, no sugar in mine. Rest. To bed early. Mow tomorrow.

When we took my daughters car to the body shop today, I followed in the Porsche to bring her home. A guy there, not an employee or owner, ask if I wanted to race against his new Ram Pickup Truck. I ask what would we be racing for, his answer title against title. Told him it was my understanding since he was challenging me I got to pick the course. He said sure. I said great 3 laps at Roebling Raceway road racing course. Best time wins. He said that wasn't fair, backed down, and left in his Ram Pickup Truck. Didn't want a Ram anyway.

Don't usually do stupid things like that, but his Ram was raised up about 6 inches, wide mud tires, etc. The Bubbas in this area brains do not always function well. I guess mine didn't either or I would never have gotten into the conversation. Here's your Stupid Sign.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz and Thumb-

*Leviticus 19:34 *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Tired old geezer here. Spent 6 hours in the shop today and the temp was 90 in the shop. outside 95. The shop AC did not want to perform, first use this year. Called the repair guy.
> Some laser work, granddaughter has some request for her classes she teaches at UGA. Mainly small signs so she can one up a co-worker. Engraved the Georgia bull dog UGA on the back. Ply and mdf, in 3 sizes. Did a couple of test pieces. Picture of a cat, did work but took a while.
> 
> Big glass of ice tea, not south Georgia sweet tea, no sugar in mine. *Rest. To bed early.* Mow tomorrow.
> 
> When we took my daughters car to the body shop today, I followed in the Porsche to bring her home. A guy there, *not an employee or owner, ask if I wanted to race against his new Ram Pickup Truck. I ask what would we be racing for, his answer title against title. Told him it was my understanding since he was challenging me I got to pick the course. He said sure. I said great 3 laps at Roebling Raceway road racing course. Best time wins. He said that wasn t fair, backed down, and left in his Ram Pickup Truck. Didn t want a Ram anyway.
> 
> Don t usually do stupid things like that, but his Ram was raised up about 6 inches, wide mud tires, etc. The Bubbas in this area brains do not always function well. I guess mine didn t either or I would never have gotten into the conversation. Here s your Stupid Sign.
> 
> - 987Ron


Sounds like you need a tuck-in… Is the air fixed or should I bring a fan… and will the family be there?


----------



## bandit571

ICE COLD Tonic water, and Gin…..sounds much better that sugar-free Gatorade….


----------



## 987Ron

> Sounds like you need a tuck-in… Is the air fixed or should I bring a fan… and will the family be there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desert_Woodworker


Only the shop AC is not working. House AC is fine. No fan needed. You could walk the dog though. Thanks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz do you need a fan tuck-in… and I won't walk the dog…


----------



## 987Ron

I thought DW was really working to keep us all posting "G". Now he brings in a harem. Gosh.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- any updates to share? A lot of us have been through "hell" or what I refer to as life. We may not answer solutions but we sure can commiserate with each other…

Conan - The Riddle of Steel






This was a reoccurring clip I would play with my late son when we discussed setbacks of life, jobs, women, and life.

You are a warrior… and I'll give you a Top Max closing…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I thought DW was really working to keep us all posting "G". Now he brings in a harem. Gosh.
> 
> - 987Ron


STOP- Ron it is "fan" therapy quite relaxing. As far as I know, it is not autoerotic for me…

As for posting on "G" let's say living "G" will be reflected in our posts…

*Pack Up Your Troubles In Your Old Kit Bag And Smile, Smile, Smile*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Most of the time once you quit a job you don t go back. So giving 2 weeks notice to bad for them. Do dealships pay better than the small repair shops? I know they charge more per hour.
> 
> *Being in power seems to get to a lot of people s heads. Bring in power combined with a big ego seems to be a bad combination for the workers. *
> 
> - corelz125


I have noticed that a lot in the trade. Most of the people who worked for me as a foreman and employer have said it was the best experience they had and I spoiled them. Working on others' jobs I realized how easy it was. Have the proper tools and materials on-site and they will be productive just for something to do all day ;-)) Bosses happy with the results too. High profits when only a fraction of the labor was used. One gave the owner a rebate on the contract price because only 30% of the labor bid into the job was used.


----------



## 987Ron

Well okay if you say so DW. I will pass on the fan therapy. Is fan therapy covered by Blue Cross or Medicare?


----------



## 987Ron

Long Day, hot shop, this old man is tired. Off to beddy bye. Hope no one hits me with one of those fans. 
Nite all.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz and Thumb-
> 
> *Leviticus 19:34 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


what are saying dw ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all task for early this morning then some shop time.
> 
> I retired at 62, had a decent retirement plan. That was 21 years ago. Due to inflation retirement payments do not change, inflation does. SS is a help but their inflation increases are a joke. CDs and such are almost worthless, when i retired they paid 7-8 % now nothing. So plan carefully.
> 
> Once retired I was able to do some spec work, but that is far less than one would expect. The main thing I would suggest to all would be retires is have no debts, house, cars, etc all paid for, no credit card debts.
> 
> Most of us do what we should, keep your own persona. Live, don t hide. Enjoy what you have left. It passes quick.
> The best on the job search, I think some of the younger persons hiring are afraid of the older experience and knowledgeable people. Why hire someone better than themselves, lessen their chances of advancement, and lower their value to the shop owner.
> 
> Errands to run, daughters car to the body shop, etc. later. Hot here to be in the low 90s, sunny. Fan or AC will be on in the shop later. why suffer.
> 
> - 987Ron


Definitely good advice *Ron.* We were always savers. Good thing the house was paid off when the Topamax Disaster happened! If it weren't for inflation potential, which I am surprised it has been delayed so long, it would be easy to move out of this chity.


----------



## pottz

> ICE COLD Tonic water, and Gin…..sounds much better that sugar-free Gatorade….
> 
> - bandit571


the only one that should drink that is an athlete that just finished a marathon.


----------



## pottz

> I thought DW was really working to keep us all posting "G". Now he brings in a harem. Gosh.
> 
> - 987Ron


i dont mind a harem,hell id like one,but not "g" rated,hmmmmm?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ICE COLD Tonic water, and Gin…..sounds much better that sugar-free Gatorade….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> the only one that should drink that is an athlete that just finished a marathon.
> 
> - pottz


Mickleson fast seemed to work…


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


looks like it's time for super eagle to lay down the law boys !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz and Thumb-
> 
> *Leviticus 19:34 *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*DW* But what if the foreigner is from a country that has no value for human life? So stupid he builds a concrete wall on top of the ground and ignores propane code and safety standards. They even back pout into traffic causing cars to swerve into the oncoming lane. ;-(


----------



## corelz125

Fred came home from University in tears. "Mum, am I adopted?"

"No of course not", replied his mother. Why would you think such a thing?

Fred showed her his genealogy DNA test results. No match for any of his relatives, and strong matches for a family who lived the other side of the city.

Perturbed, his mother called her husband. "Honey, Fred has done a DNA test, and… and… I don't know how to say this… he may not be our son."

"Well, obviously!" he replied.

"What do you mean?"

"It was your idea in the first place" her husband continued. "You remember, that first night in hospital when the baby did nothing but scream and cry and scream and cry. On and on. And you asked me to change him."

"I picked a good one I reckon. Ever so proud of Fred."


----------



## corelz125

A newly wed fisherman's wife sees her husband sleeping on the couch. Bored, she decides to take the boat on a ride around the lake. She goes forward a bit, then drops the anchor and reads a book in peace. A short while later, an officer of the coast guard appears and stops besides her.

"Good morning, ma'am, what are you doing?"

"I'm reading a book." Answered the surprised woman. Couldn't he see that, she thought.

"I'm afraid this is a no fishing area." The officer notified her.

"I'm sorry officer but I'm not fishing, I'm clearly reading."

"Yes but you can start at any second, you have all the right equipment. I'm going to have to take you to the station and fill out a complaint."

"OK, but if you do that I will have to give my own complaint about you sexually assaulting me!"

"But.." splattered the surprised office, "I never touched you!"

"Yes that's true," Replied the woman, "but you can start at any second, you have all the equipment…"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I thought DW was really working to keep us all posting "G". Now he brings in a harem. Gosh.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> i dont mind a harem,hell id like one,but not "g" rated,hmmmmm?
> 
> - pottz


Me too ;-))


----------



## bandit571

Father Murphy still wants to hang around in my shop….of the 3 tasks for today….only 2 were completed…#3 was barely started….then had enough for one day…...nothing serious, just aggravating enough to cause things to stop..










Top was smoothed out..









Both ends trimmed for square…..









With a 6" circular saw, and a guide fence…..









Guide fence also guided a router, and a tongue was milled on each end…Task 1 completed….









Needed to joint one edge of a 1×6….before it was ripped into 2 bread board end pieces..









That then needed crosscut for length…and a groove milled along one edge….that actually matched the tongue…

After 3 tries…finally..









Glue and clamps….let things sit a day. Task #2 done….

Start up of the drawer build was halted after the 1st corner…..Murphy was trying (VERY) to mix up where 4 parts went together at…..decided to call it a day…..toes were cramping up, anyway….time for a Gin & Tonic….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A newly wed fisherman's wife sees her husband sleeping on the couch. Bored, she decides to take the boat on a ride around the lake. She goes forward a bit, then drops the anchor and reads a book in peace. A short while later, an officer of the coast guard appears and stops besides her.
> 
> "Good morning, ma'am, what are you doing?"
> 
> "I'm reading a book." Answered the surprised woman. Couldn't he see that, she thought.
> 
> "I'm afraid this is a no fishing area." The officer notified her.
> 
> "I'm sorry officer but I'm not fishing, I'm clearly reading."
> 
> "Yes but you can start at any second, you have all the right equipment. I'm going to have to take you to the station and fill out a complaint."
> 
> "OK, but if you do that I will have to give my own complaint about you sexually assaulting me!"
> 
> "But.." splattered the surprised office, "I never touched you!"
> 
> "Yes that's true," Replied the woman, "but you can start at any second, you have all the equipment…"
> 
> - corelz125


He does !


----------



## pottz

> A newly wed fisherman's wife sees her husband sleeping on the couch. Bored, she decides to take the boat on a ride around the lake. She goes forward a bit, then drops the anchor and reads a book in peace. A short while later, an officer of the coast guard appears and stops besides her.
> 
> "Good morning, ma'am, what are you doing?"
> 
> "I'm reading a book." Answered the surprised woman. Couldn't he see that, she thought.
> 
> "I'm afraid this is a no fishing area." The officer notified her.
> 
> "I'm sorry officer but I'm not fishing, I'm clearly reading."
> 
> "Yes but you can start at any second, you have all the right equipment. I'm going to have to take you to the station and fill out a complaint."
> 
> "OK, but if you do that I will have to give my own complaint about you sexually assaulting me!"
> 
> "But.." splattered the surprised office, "I never touched you!"
> 
> "Yes that's true," Replied the woman, "but you can start at any second, you have all the equipment…"
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO !


----------



## pottz

seems super eagle scared away all the old buzzards ? man he's getting hungry-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I thought DW was really working to keep us all posting "G". Now he brings in a harem. Gosh.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> i dont mind a harem,hell id like one,but not "g" rated,hmmmmm?
> 
> - pottz





> seems super eagle scared away all the old buzzards ? man he s getting hungry-lol.
> 
> - pottz


But you can't shake away the prayers for the "Garage… Any of you selfish people care about Gunny and his employment issues? This is a big emotional happening for our younger leader.









*
Я молюсь за тебе, брате*


----------



## pottz

> I thought DW was really working to keep us all posting "G". Now he brings in a harem. Gosh.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> i dont mind a harem,hell id like one,but not "g" rated,hmmmmm?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> seems super eagle scared away all the old buzzards ? man he s getting hungry-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> But you can t shake away the prayers for the "Garage… Any of you selfish people care about Gunny and his employment issues? This is a big emotional happening for our younger leader.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Я молюсь за тебе, брате*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no need too coddle him dw,he's a marine for gods sake,he'll be fine.if he cant find a new employer he'll just make the one he has,disappear !!!! it'll be fine?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz Give it up! I just got a hybrid eagle/with a Beagle mix- move over and get out of the way…
*








*
Her name is Cricket…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

TIMEOUT- Gunny- we are with you, many others have been in your situation, I included. Just a note of encouragement from myself and others…

Ron should have - AM greeting and I hope that he will offer his wisdom in a morning comment…


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz Give it up! I just got a hybrid eagle/with a Beagle mix- move over and get out of the way…
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Her name is Cricket…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


LMAO…...YOU KILL ME MAN !!!!!!! that is hilarious ! ya gotta change the name though,please ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Squatters taking over WW Wicked World ;-((

https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/squatters-take-over-multimillion-dollar-sammamish-home-police-say-hands-are-tied/XGXDEN6BTRAJFBKMPFGUBGXCXU/

https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/homeowners-find-alleged-squatter-changing-locks-home-after-they-say-he-broke/T4XX42SKC5GCZGYZRQYSUHBSKI/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Pottz Give it up! I just got a hybrid eagle/with a Beagle mix- move over and get out of the way…
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Her name is Cricket…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> LMAO…...YOU KILL ME MAN !!!!!!! that is hilarious ! ya gotta change the name though,please ?
> 
> - pottz


Good idea.. her name is Dasha


----------



## pottz

> Squatters taking over WW Wicked World ;-((
> 
> https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/squatters-take-over-multimillion-dollar-sammamish-home-police-say-hands-are-tied/XGXDEN6BTRAJFBKMPFGUBGXCXU/
> 
> https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/homeowners-find-alleged-squatter-changing-locks-home-after-they-say-he-broke/T4XX42SKC5GCZGYZRQYSUHBSKI/
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


that blows my mind bob,what the hell is going on there ? when my dad lived in oregon if someone came on your property you could legally shoot them for trespassing.have you seen that texas is gonna allow hand guns too be carried without any permits.time for good americans too start taking care of ourselves when the law wont or cant? all i can say is,dw if you come over please announce yourself ahead of time because my security team (smith and wesson) dont mess around,if ya know what i mean ?


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz Give it up! I just got a hybrid eagle/with a Beagle mix- move over and get out of the way…
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Her name is Cricket…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> LMAO…...YOU KILL ME MAN !!!!!!! that is hilarious ! ya gotta change the name though,please ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Good idea.. her name is Dasha
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


ok i like that !


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz Give it up! I just got a hybrid eagle/with a Beagle mix- move over and get out of the way…
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Her name is Cricket…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> LMAO…...YOU KILL ME MAN !!!!!!! that is hilarious ! ya gotta change the name though,please ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Good idea.. her name is Dasha
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


ok ,you win,again !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Pottz Give it up! I just got a hybrid eagle/with a Beagle mix- move over and get out of the way…
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Her name is Cricket…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> LMAO…...YOU KILL ME MAN !!!!!!! that is hilarious ! ya gotta change the name though,please ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Good idea.. her name is Dasha
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> ok ,you win,again !
> 
> - pottz


When one of us wins we all win…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> *Pottz Give it up! I just got a hybrid eagle/with a Beagle mix- move over and get out of the way…
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Her name is Cricket…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> LMAO…...YOU KILL ME MAN !!!!!!! that is hilarious ! ya gotta change the name though,please ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Good idea.. her name is Dasha
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> ok ,you win,again !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> When one of us wins we all win…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well sometimes-lol.
just remember who the beagle loves and obeys dw ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy day at work, not a moment of rest it seemed like. Boss announced day off tomorrow cancelled because he is going on vacation for rest of week. Yeah, its like that. Sooooo, will continue search for new employment. Have a few leads I will be checking into next week.

Friend gave me 8 boards of 5/4 at 4 ft long for my Mothers steps to her porch. Have those to seal up and get painted to install next visit. My son will be here tomorrow evening, will posts a few pictures of us. He is home from Merchant Marine Academy.


----------



## pottz

> Busy day at work, not a moment of rest it seemed like. Boss announced day off tomorrow cancelled because he is going on vacation for rest of week. Yeah, its like that. Sooooo, will continue search for new employment. Have a few leads I will be checking into next week.
> 
> Friend gave me 8 boards of 5/4 at 4 ft long for my Mothers steps to her porch. Have those to seal up and get painted to install next visit. My son will be here tomorrow evening, will posts a few pictures of us. He is home from Merchant Marine Academy.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


hang tight on the job search,you'll find it.as far as your son,cant wait to see the reunion gunny.good times comin.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> that blows my mind bob,what the hell is going on there ? when my dad lived in oregon if someone came on your property you could legally shoot them for trespassing.have you seen that texas is gonna allow hand guns too be carried without any permits.time for good americans too start taking care of ourselves when the law wont or cant? all i can say is,dw if you come over please announce yourself ahead of time because my security team (smith and wesson) dont mess around,if ya know what i mean ?
> 
> - pottz


I'M SURE THEY WILL SACRIFICE THIS STATE TO CRIMINALS. The gubberner and legislature will probably pass laws to prevent self-defense even though they do not believe in law enforcement. I saw the Texas no permit law. The news said law enforcement agencies were opposed. It might be too far in the other direction. They have a lot of illegal activities on the border.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Busy day at work, not a moment of rest it seemed like. Boss announced day off tomorrow cancelled because he is going on vacation for rest of week. Yeah, its like that. Sooooo, will continue search for new employment. Have a few leads I will be checking into next week.
> 
> Friend gave me 8 boards of 5/4 at 4 ft long for my Mothers steps to her porch. Have those to seal up and get painted to install next visit. My son will be here tomorrow evening, will posts a few pictures of us. He is home from Merchant Marine Academy.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That should be fun. Good luck finding a civil employer.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Motel 6 Mississippi no inter net. Need I say more.

Hope to get to fla today. 600 miles is the goal.

Ron iced rea after a hot day is dehydration, unless caffeine free.

I liked the race story. There are some bubbas where I live , feom the toothless gene pool. Don't mess w them.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Have dentist appointment this morning then off to work. Fun stuff.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Motel 6 Mississippi no inter net. Need I say more.
> 
> Hope to get to fla today. 600 miles is the goal.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Safe travels….


----------



## bandit571

Belle Center, OH. this coming weekend…..village wide yard sales…..you have been warned….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I have always been fascinated with the Merchant Marines. One of my YouTube subscriptions is about them…

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC81BxUCw12jtyvdyv6Hxh-g

Gunny- will he specialize in the deck or the engine room?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> well sometimes-lol.
> just remember who the beagle loves and obeys dw ?
> 
> - pottz


Understood that is why she is yours - You can even name her…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- hasn't checked in… I'll bet he tried the fan therapy…


----------



## DevinT

Petey, reminder me of our cross-country road trips. Been from SF to Orlando and back about six times now. Sure is fun!


----------



## 987Ron

No therapy yet, DW. Up on time, a little coffee, a crumpet and have mowed the yard. Oh the joy of home ownership. Sitting in the AC and taking it easy.

Gunny as you probably know sometimes there is an opportunity to do as the boss wants only to have it totally backfire on him. Or just do things his way and let him answer to the customer. 
Example:
When I worked at Maremont all the sales force had a expense account. Weekly report to the boss. If we stayed in a hotel/motel overnight no need for a receipt for food, $25 max. Boss decided receipts for everything no matter how small, including meals. 
5 of us did not argue. We got receipts for everything, Multiple purchases were made to get multiple receipts instead of one. Even made up ones like….Parking meter serial number 455544 at Main and 45h Jacksonville, fl…4/23/89…..25 cents The expense account reports with all the receipts became quite large, wrinkled a few, spilled coffee on one or two, mailed mine in a box to him, as did the others. He had to go through all of this and sign off on the form. 
After 3 weeks he announced to us that "I surrender, You win!". Ah the good old days.

Have fun. A different location for you may be the best. Wish we could help more than give encouragement.


----------



## 987Ron

Just found out today is *National Hamburger Day*. One of my favorite food groups. Meat, bread, vegetables all in one. Celebrate. Yesterday was *National Wine Drinking Day*. Missed that one.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I have always been fascinated with the Merchant Marines. One of my YouTube subscriptions is about them…
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC81BxUCw12jtyvdyv6Hxh-g
> 
> Gunny- will he specialize in the deck or the engine room?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Engine Room


----------



## pottz

> Just found out today is *National Hamburger Day*. One of my favorite food groups. Meat, bread, vegetables all in one. Celebrate. Yesterday was *National Wine Drinking Day*. Missed that one.
> 
> - 987Ron


hamburger day is friday 28th as far as national wine drinking day,thats everyday ron-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz you are living on the cutting edge with your Delux patio…

*The new American status symbol: A backyard that's basically a fancy living room*
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/realestate/the-new-american-status-symbol-a-backyard-that-s-basically-a-fancy-living-room/ar-AAKoEd7


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Those company receipts remind me of when I had enough it may as well have been the National Debt! ;-)) Crowley Maritime towed barges from Seattle to Whitter, Alaska. They decided to add a top deck to the barges to haul more semi-trailers. They built a mobile ramp to unload the top deck. My shop sent me to the Seattle site to design and wire a control system to unfold it when in position. I made a material list to send a "kit" to the Alaska site.

They said they could not find an electrician to wire it, so my shop sent me. The plane landed in Anchorage, I rented a car and drove about 60 miles down the peninsula. There is a train that runs under the mountain to Whitter. When I got there, the "kit" had not arrived. I went back to Anchorage to get materials. This is a 2-day trip. The train makes one round trip under the mountain a day.

In Anchorage, there was a wholesale house that had a branch in South Seattle. I had wired their new branch in Tukwila. That was another interesting project ;-)) When I ordered the materials, I was told the shop's credit line had been restricted to cash only. I knew the owner's son and his college buddies were busy bankrupting his dad's business, but I didn't know they were that far into the project ;-(( I had a fairly large amount of cash and put the rest on my credit card. I got back to Whittier and wired the ramp. By the time I finished the barge was due in a day or 2, they wanted me to stay and make sure it opened and they were able to unload the barge. Getting someone there capable of troubleshooting any minor issues would have been a several-day project. ;-)) The barge would have probably be delayed a week if there was a problem.

I was concerned the shop might not be able to pay my expenses. They probably had about 80 employees at that time, so they did have a good cash flow. They did pay off my expenses.

My experience with industry finances lost most respect for banks. When they finally filed reorganization bankruptcy, it was because the bank thought the IRS was going to confiscate all their funds. Another bank took the debt and extend a line of credit. Other bankruptcies and all the advertising I got when I started my business to open a line of credit after I had been in business a few years, I realized they have no idea if a company is viable. As long as there is a cash flow, the bank is happy. If the company is undercutting bids and losing money financed by larger cash flows, the banks are more than happy to expand the line of credit to finance eventual bankruptcy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz you are living on the cutting edge with your Delux patio…
> 
> *The new American status symbol: A backyard that's basically a fancy living room*
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/realestate/the-new-american-status-symbol-a-backyard-that-s-basically-a-fancy-living-room/ar-AAKoEd7
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Seems like a lot of sliding glass doors opening the house to the outdoors would produce the same results, eh?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

It's 1600 and I can finally feel my face again. LOL


----------



## corelz125

Haha reminds me when I had caps put on my front teeth. Kept telling him I can feel this, dentist finally told me I can't give you any more novacaine. The tip of my nose was even numb.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

He didn't use much but I had 4 teeth in different spots done.


----------



## corelz125

A guy calls a company and orders their 5-day, 5lbs weight loss program.

The next day, there's a knock on the door and there stands before him a voluptuous, athletic, 19 year old woman dressed in nothing but a pair of running shoes and a sign around her neck. She introduces herself as a representative of the weight loss company. The sign reads, "If you can catch me, you can have me."

Without a second thought, he takes off after her. A few miles later puffing and puffing, he finally gives up. The same girl shows up for the next four days and the same thing happens. On the fifth day, he weighs himself and is delighted to find he has lost 5lbs as promised.

He calls the company and orders their 5-day/10lbs program. The next day there's a knock at the door and there stands the most stunning, beautiful, sexy woman he has ever seen in his life. She is wearing nothing but running shoes and a sign around her neck that reads, "If you catch me you can have me".

Well, he's out the door after her like a shot. This girl is in excellent shape and he does his best, but no such luck. So for the next four days, the same routine happens with him gradually getting in better and better shape.

Much to his delight on the fifth day when he weighs himself, he discovers that he has lost another 10lbs as promised. He decides to go for broke and calls the company to order the 7-day/25 lbs program." Are you sure?" asks the representative on the phone. "This is our most rigorous program." "Absolutely," he replies, "I haven't felt this good in years."

The next day there's a knock at the door; and when he opens it he finds a huge muscular guy standing there, wearing nothing but pink running shoes and a sign around his neck that reads: "If I catch you, you are mine."


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

ROFL


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian good to see you man. The boys are back in town is a good one.

Oh man head was buzzing after 600 miles, Moke sorry I started to speed, then the Sheriff got in line and we all obeyed.

At a nice hotel in FLA. Still have a supply of JWB to soothe my sole. Dawg barks at every knock.

Gunny I never feel my face until 8am. Thats after waking a 4 am.

Corlez that is a good one!

Devin travel is good, but I can smell home!

I plan to train for the next race w the Grand Nef's.. They should not beat me for as long as I can do it! (JwB talking) I will train never the less.

Pottz got one for you "Driv'n all night hands wet on the wheel" Name that tune.

Night all.

Better things to come for us all (is my hope)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Laseris all aligned and I made my first serious experimental cut- many good things will be done with it…*










I believe a person spoke about *"encouragement"* IMO it is an important morale booster for it could be that word spoken could help that person achieve their goal(s).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ROFL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Peteybadboy* Good to hear you had a safe and sane round trip. The weight loss program will definitely get you in shape for the nephew race ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Pottz you are living on the cutting edge with your Delux patio…
> 
> *The new American status symbol: A backyard that's basically a fancy living room*
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/realestate/the-new-american-status-symbol-a-backyard-that-s-basically-a-fancy-living-room/ar-AAKoEd7
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh i agree in socal outdoor living is why we put up with all the bs and high costs of living here.im on my patio most nights and every friday-sunday evening.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz you are living on the cutting edge with your Delux patio…
> 
> *The new American status symbol: A backyard that's basically a fancy living room*
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/realestate/the-new-american-status-symbol-a-backyard-that-s-basically-a-fancy-living-room/ar-AAKoEd7
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Seems like a lot of sliding glass doors opening the house to the outdoors would produce the same results, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


in socal it's both bob.


----------



## pottz

> He didn t use much but I had 4 teeth in different spots done.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


my dentist has a laser drill,no novacaine needed for most people.i lost a small filling earlier this year,i think it took him about 15 minutes total and i was walking out.


----------



## pottz

> A guy calls a company and orders their 5-day, 5lbs weight loss program.
> 
> The next day, there's a knock on the door and there stands before him a voluptuous, athletic, 19 year old woman dressed in nothing but a pair of running shoes and a sign around her neck. She introduces herself as a representative of the weight loss company. The sign reads, "If you can catch me, you can have me."
> 
> Without a second thought, he takes off after her. A few miles later puffing and puffing, he finally gives up. The same girl shows up for the next four days and the same thing happens. On the fifth day, he weighs himself and is delighted to find he has lost 5lbs as promised.
> 
> He calls the company and orders their 5-day/10lbs program. The next day there's a knock at the door and there stands the most stunning, beautiful, sexy woman he has ever seen in his life. She is wearing nothing but running shoes and a sign around her neck that reads, "If you catch me you can have me".
> 
> Well, he's out the door after her like a shot. This girl is in excellent shape and he does his best, but no such luck. So for the next four days, the same routine happens with him gradually getting in better and better shape.
> 
> Much to his delight on the fifth day when he weighs himself, he discovers that he has lost another 10lbs as promised. He decides to go for broke and calls the company to order the 7-day/25 lbs program." Are you sure?" asks the representative on the phone. "This is our most rigorous program." "Absolutely," he replies, "I haven't felt this good in years."
> 
> The next day there's a knock at the door; and when he opens it he finds a huge muscular guy standing there, wearing nothing but pink running shoes and a sign around his neck that reads: "If I catch you, you are mine."
> 
> - corelz125


roflmao,thats gonna send the buzzards too the perch-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Brian good to see you man. The boys are back in town is a good one.
> 
> Oh man head was buzzing after 600 miles, Moke sorry I started to speed, then the Sheriff got in line and we all obeyed.
> 
> At a nice hotel in FLA. Still have a supply of JWB to soothe my sole. Dawg barks at every knock.
> 
> Gunny I never feel my face until 8am. Thats after waking a 4 am.
> 
> Corlez that is a good one!
> 
> Devin travel is good, but I can smell home!
> 
> I plan to train for the next race w the Grand Nef s.. They should not beat me for as long as I can do it! (JwB talking) I will train never the less.
> 
> Pottz got one for you "Driv n all night hands wet on the wheel" Name that tune.
> 
> Night all.
> 
> Better things to come for us all (is my hope)
> 
> - Peteybadboy


how about some golden earring petey ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That getting in shape reminds me of an ad I saw for hunting in the backcountry of Idaho where the only access is on foot. The ad said no matter how good a shape you are in, you will not be able to keep up with your guide ;-))

In the early 90s I decided to quit smoking, get in shape to hike the high country, and go goat hunting with my muzzleloader. There were only a few permits per year, so I decided I would start applying. I was drawn the first time ;-(( I was hiking the neighborhood a lot. A neighbor asked what I was up to. I told him and he said walking flat ground will not get you in shape for the mountains. I told him if I can't walk a long ways here, I will not stand a chance up there ;-))


----------



## corelz125

Small steps first Bob. I can just see Petey open the door and see the guy with the sign around his neck.


----------



## corelz125

BurlyBob any updates on the bench build?


----------



## 987Ron

Petey Does the Northport Police still sit out on the interstate and ticket people. Remember they were active when I lived in Brandon and traveled through there. Always looked out for them between their two city limit signs. No buildings or houses were visible, just income for the town.

We have a place like that here on the interstate 10 to Savannah. Local town annexed out over the interstate and now sits out on the interstate often giving tickets, Great to ease the town budget. Should be illegal.


----------



## 987Ron

DW if you are using Lightburn try the line and fill on the console of power and speed. Good dark letters. You probably already have. Nice to see you are proceeding well.

Not late but a bit tired, mowed, etc. Off to bed early.

Nite all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good night Ron- now the fun will begin- Looking forward to an AM Posting where I'll share my the positive results on selling some of my tools on consignment. +1 Otherwise up in the perch and waiting for the night manager Pottz to get things going…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


Isn't longneck time on the left coast?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max we drink in the "perch"- I liked your previous postings *


> Those company receipts remind me of when I had enough it may as well have been the National Debt! ;-)) Crowley Maritime towed barges from Seattle to Whitter, Alaska. They decided to add a top deck to the barges to haul more semi-trailers. They built a mobile ramp to unload the top deck. My shop sent me to the Seattle site to design and wire a control system to unfold it when in position. I made a material list to send a "kit" to the Alaska site.
> 
> They said they could not find an electrician to wire it, so my shop sent me. The plane landed in Anchorage, I rented a car and drove about 60 miles down the peninsula. There is a train that runs under the mountain to Whitter. When I got there, the "kit" had not arrived. I went back to Anchorage to get materials. This is a 2-day trip. The train makes one round trip under the mountain a day.
> 
> In Anchorage, there was a wholesale house that had a branch in South Seattle. I had wired their new branch in Tukwila. That was another interesting project ;-)) When I ordered the materials, I was told the shop's credit line had been restricted to cash only. I knew the owner's son and his college buddies were busy bankrupting his dad's business, but I didn't know they were that far into the project ;-(( I had a fairly large amount of cash and put the rest on my credit card. I got back to Whittier and wired the ramp. By the time I finished the barge was due in a day or 2, they wanted me to stay and make sure it opened and they were able to unload the barge. Getting someone there capable of troubleshooting any minor issues would have been a several-day project. ;-)) The barge would have probably be delayed a week if there was a problem.
> 
> I was concerned the shop might not be able to pay my expenses. They probably had about 80 employees at that time, so they did have a good cash flow. They did pay off my expenses.
> 
> My experience with industry finances lost most respect for banks. When they finally filed reorganization bankruptcy, it was because the bank thought the IRS was going to confiscate all their funds. Another bank took the debt and extend a line of credit. Other bankruptcies and all the advertising I got when I started my business to open a line of credit after I had been in business a few years, I realized they have no idea if a company is viable. As long as there is a cash flow, the bank is happy. If the company is undercutting bids and losing money financed by larger cash flows, the banks are more than happy to expand the line of credit to finance eventual bankruptcy.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


You would be my 1st choice to take a road trip with… and never forget the power of the IRS and using caution with your money.

Pottz - remember birds leave their "dropping" on fancy patios…


----------



## bandit571

Currently looking into the mixing of the "perfect" Tonic & Gin…..

40 proof Dry London Gin
Diet Tonic Water

Dash of OJ
A couple cubes of ice….

Supposed to be good for dealing with hot climates. Was more of a way to get a treatment for Malaria….Quinine.

Seems to also prevent cramps from the heat…..Uncle Charlie, that is…

Will need it….when I get done using this thing..









Still have to install a handle on the drawer…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- you are a true American woodworker. I enjoy your posts…


----------



## corelz125

Needed 10' 2×3 studs. Metal studs are almost the same price as the crappy crooked bent wood ones. Easy decision there. Kind of hard to frame a wall with a stud that looks like a canoe.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Needed *10 2×3 studs.* Metal studs are almost the same price as the crappy crooked bent wood ones. Easy decision there. Kind of hard to frame a wall with a stud that looks like a canoe.
> 
> - corelz125


Are the 2×4" shrinking to 2X3"? I ask as a former contractor- The future of housing will be 3-d cement houses…










There was a time out here where they used straw bale construction…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max we drink in the "perch"- I liked your previous postings *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Glad you are entertained ;-) I'll tell you about another trip to Alaska. The Jetways that people walk into airliners were DC-controlled before modern electronics. AC motors could not be speed controlled in those days. When those Jetways drive up to a plane, they can do a lot of damage if not precisely controlled. I fixed them all the time at SeaTac for several airlines. Alaska wanted someone to fly up and fix one they were having trouble with for several months. The shop bought me a roundtrip ticket to fly up on the first flight in the morning to Anchorage and return that evening.

The manager met me at the gate and said we will get your baggage then I will show you the problem. I told him I did not have any baggage. He said No baggage! You come all the way to Alaska without baggage? A little overconfident aren't you? We have been fiddling around with this for 3 or 4 months. I told him I fix them all the time at SeaTac. If you need parts, no point in me staying here several days to put them in, your mechanics should be able to do it. The shop is expecting me on my regular job tomorrow.

He showed me the Jetway. My boss told me I was just supposed to supervise because we were not licensed to work in Alaska. They didn't have anyone, so I just did it. It took me a couple of hours. When I told him he could put it back in service, his eyes got as big as saucers ;-)) He asked if I could take a look at another one that had issues. I told him I may as well. The first return flight to Seattle was 5 PM and I didn't have anything to do for the next few hours. Got 2 fixed that day without baggage ;-)) I learned a lesson that day. I had looked at Anchorage weather. The temp was the same as Seattle. I wore a light jacket. The wind chill just about froze me solid!

The next time they called, he didn't ask about baggage ;-)) I spent most of the day looking around the airport. The Jetway had a warning light that shorted out blowing the control fuse. I disconnected it and told them they could use it if they wanted and they needed to order the part. The thing I remember most is the largest Grizzly bear ever killed was on display. I think it was about 15 feet tall standing on its high legs. Bella Twin shot it when she was out hunting for dinner. It was coming towards them and she was afraid it was riskier to not shoot it if it got their scent. She shot it several times behind the ear with a .22 Long for about 25 feet away.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron no more feather therapy we will try far east meditation…


----------



## pottz

i remember that bear when i was their bob,it was a monster.it was scary even stuffed!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- not entertained but fascinated with your true life stories. Many of your stories overlap with today's life experiences. IMO good days and bad… No comment on the stuffed bear I would prefer life and Bandits kittens…


----------



## pottz

> *Top Max we drink in the "perch"- I liked your previous postings *
> 
> Those company receipts remind me of when I had enough it may as well have been the National Debt! ;-)) Crowley Maritime towed barges from Seattle to Whitter, Alaska. They decided to add a top deck to the barges to haul more semi-trailers. They built a mobile ramp to unload the top deck. My shop sent me to the Seattle site to design and wire a control system to unfold it when in position. I made a material list to send a "kit" to the Alaska site.
> 
> They said they could not find an electrician to wire it, so my shop sent me. The plane landed in Anchorage, I rented a car and drove about 60 miles down the peninsula. There is a train that runs under the mountain to Whitter. When I got there, the "kit" had not arrived. I went back to Anchorage to get materials. This is a 2-day trip. The train makes one round trip under the mountain a day.
> 
> In Anchorage, there was a wholesale house that had a branch in South Seattle. I had wired their new branch in Tukwila. That was another interesting project ;-)) When I ordered the materials, I was told the shop's credit line had been restricted to cash only. I knew the owner's son and his college buddies were busy bankrupting his dad's business, but I didn't know they were that far into the project ;-(( I had a fairly large amount of cash and put the rest on my credit card. I got back to Whittier and wired the ramp. By the time I finished the barge was due in a day or 2, they wanted me to stay and make sure it opened and they were able to unload the barge. Getting someone there capable of troubleshooting any minor issues would have been a several-day project. ;-)) The barge would have probably be delayed a week if there was a problem.
> 
> I was concerned the shop might not be able to pay my expenses. They probably had about 80 employees at that time, so they did have a good cash flow. They did pay off my expenses.
> 
> My experience with industry finances lost most respect for banks. When they finally filed reorganization bankruptcy, it was because the bank thought the IRS was going to confiscate all their funds. Another bank took the debt and extend a line of credit. Other bankruptcies and all the advertising I got when I started my business to open a line of credit after I had been in business a few years, I realized they have no idea if a company is viable. As long as there is a cash flow, the bank is happy. If the company is undercutting bids and losing money financed by larger cash flows, the banks are more than happy to expand the line of credit to finance eventual bankruptcy.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> You would be my 1st choice to take a road trip with… and never forget the power of the IRS and using caution with your money.
> 
> Pottz - remember birds leave their "dropping" on fancy patios…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well thats rude,a friend of yours dw ? looks like buzzars poop to me ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Top Max we drink in the "perch"- I liked your previous postings *
> 
> Those company receipts remind me of when I had enough it may as well have been the National Debt! ;-)) Crowley Maritime towed barges from Seattle to Whitter, Alaska. They decided to add a top deck to the barges to haul more semi-trailers. They built a mobile ramp to unload the top deck. My shop sent me to the Seattle site to design and wire a control system to unfold it when in position. I made a material list to send a "kit" to the Alaska site.
> 
> They said they could not find an electrician to wire it, so my shop sent me. The plane landed in Anchorage, I rented a car and drove about 60 miles down the peninsula. There is a train that runs under the mountain to Whitter. When I got there, the "kit" had not arrived. I went back to Anchorage to get materials. This is a 2-day trip. The train makes one round trip under the mountain a day.
> 
> In Anchorage, there was a wholesale house that had a branch in South Seattle. I had wired their new branch in Tukwila. That was another interesting project ;-)) When I ordered the materials, I was told the shop's credit line had been restricted to cash only. I knew the owner's son and his college buddies were busy bankrupting his dad's business, but I didn't know they were that far into the project ;-(( I had a fairly large amount of cash and put the rest on my credit card. I got back to Whittier and wired the ramp. By the time I finished the barge was due in a day or 2, they wanted me to stay and make sure it opened and they were able to unload the barge. Getting someone there capable of troubleshooting any minor issues would have been a several-day project. ;-)) The barge would have probably be delayed a week if there was a problem.
> 
> I was concerned the shop might not be able to pay my expenses. They probably had about 80 employees at that time, so they did have a good cash flow. They did pay off my expenses.
> 
> My experience with industry finances lost most respect for banks. When they finally filed reorganization bankruptcy, it was because the bank thought the IRS was going to confiscate all their funds. Another bank took the debt and extend a line of credit. Other bankruptcies and all the advertising I got when I started my business to open a line of credit after I had been in business a few years, I realized they have no idea if a company is viable. As long as there is a cash flow, the bank is happy. If the company is undercutting bids and losing money financed by larger cash flows, the banks are more than happy to expand the line of credit to finance eventual bankruptcy.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> You would be my 1st choice to take a road trip with… and never forget the power of the IRS and using caution with your money.
> 
> Pottz - remember birds leave their "dropping" on fancy patios…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> well thats rude,a friend of yours dw ?
> 
> - pottz


No just a bird and what they do. I have a custom mailbox that birds come and visit… life When they poop they poop- nothing personal we are just animals…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Back to the perch…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Are the 2×4" shrinking to 2X3"? I ask as a former contractor- The future of housing will be 3-d cement houses…
> 
> There was a time out here where they used straw bale construction…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The first house we owned had 2×3 studs in the wall between the kitchen and the furnace and laundry area. Surprised me. Only time I ever saw it except for firring out a concrete wall for sheetrock.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ron no more feather therapy we will try far east meditation…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Laser I'm sure. What is that design?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- not entertained but fascinated with your true life stories. Many of your stories overlap with today s life experiences. IMO good days and bad… No comment on the stuffed bear I would prefer life and Bandits kittens…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


She didn't want to be bear food. When I was muzzleloader hunting for mountain goats I had the experience wildlife biologist Rolf Johnson wrote as the reason was for archery and ML seasons; ample recreational opportunity with minimal impact on the resource. The only ones I saw that were within range were 2 nannies with 8 kids. The nannies were legal, but taking one meant the two born this year, and the 2 born next year were going to die. Not a reasonable option. I saw Premo Billy on the mountain several times. He was out of range. Too beautiful to take. Good excuse to hike the mountains for a few days.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> No just a bird and what they do. I have a custom mailbox that birds come and visit… life When they poop they poop- nothing personal we are just animals…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Dad took it personally plowing a field. Thousands of seagulls invaded the area to feed on bugs and worms. They had no sense of appreciation for him exposing their dinners. They covered him and the tractor with poop ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ron no more feather therapy we will try far east meditation…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Laser I m sure. What is that design?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


DW will say more on Thursday


> Ron no more feather therapy we will try far east meditation…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Laser I m sure. What is that design?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I believe it is an eastern meditation symbol to stare at for meditation- put Ron asleep…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ron no more feather therapy we will try far east meditation…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Laser I m sure. What is that design?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


DW will say more on Thursday


> Ron no more feather therapy we will try far east meditation…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Laser I m sure. What is that design?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I believe it is an eastern meditation symbol to stare at for meditation- put Ron asleep…



> No just a bird and what they do. I have a custom mailbox that birds come and visit… life When they poop they poop- nothing personal we are just animals…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Dad took it personally plowing a field. Thousands of seagulls invaded the area to feed on bugs and worms. They had no sense of appreciation for him exposing their dinners. They covered him and the tractor with poop ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Exactly nothing personal yet that what they do… I don't like it but I am not pleased about nature. From life experience, it was the Canadian geese and their invasion on my lakefront lawn… another story…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Dad took it personally plowing a field. Thousands of seagulls invaded the area to feed on bugs and worms. They had no sense of appreciation for him exposing their dinners. They covered him and the tractor with poop ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Exactly nothing personal yet that what they do… I don t like it but I am not pleased about nature. From life experience, it was the Canadian geese and their invasion on my lakefront lawn… another story…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Dad was totally opposed to being covered after driving the tractor all day ;-)) He wore a wide-brimmed hat. That helped keep it off of his face.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, RT 10 had some traps. Lucky for me I was a good boy - 8 over . Good advice

BTW saw 100's of trucks moving 2×4 material. Maybe price madness will end?

Topa - my mom would say getting hit by bird poop was good luck. She has lots of adages.

RON and DW - Oldrivers is looking for laser advice, Pottz and I invited him over here to discuss w you two.

Up at 4, itching to get home. Wife wants to sleep.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## corelz125

Using 2×3s to save some space. Ripped out the previous wall that was there and a mess. Nailers nailed on top of another just to fill space. It's not load bearing just to go in front of the pipes.

A lot of disease in bird poop. Who wants to be covered in that?

Ron sitting in parking lot Aston Martin just drove past.


----------



## bandit571

WHY am I up at this hour? Besides a wake up from Uncle Charles in the back of me legs…..

Top of the morning to ya….and the remains of the day to meself…..


----------



## oldrivers

Potz tells me that you guys may be a able to help me out on which entry level Laze engraver to buy for Mono Grams on woodwork. I think me mention Ron has first hand experience with this type of work. Thanks have a blessed day.


----------



## 987Ron

> No just a bird and what they do. I have a custom mailbox that birds come and visit… life When they poop they poop- nothing personal we are just animals…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Mockingbird really uses our mailbox, ask the mail lady if it was not a Federal Crime to deface mailboxes, She said yes. I pointed to the Mockingbirds deposits, mail lady has no sense of humor.


----------



## 987Ron

Moring all. Up and about, second cup and in the shop. NO AC so the little project for the granddaughter needs to get done, do it early before the heat. 93 later.

She leaves tomorrow. Time crunch.

Breakfast, mini raisin bagels, German sausage, more coffee and then back to the laser.

Later


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OR- A laser is a great tool- This is one I believe Ron has and here is a video on how it works…






Whether a CNC or a Laser, the best advice is to learn the software. Ron and I both use Lightburn for the lasers. They have a 30-day free trial. This is half the battle-

https://lightburnsoftware.com/

Feel free to ask more …

(Soli Deo gloria and through him, I live…)


----------



## 987Ron

Moring all. Up and about, second cup and in the shop. NO AC so the little project for the granddaughter needs to get done, do it early before the heat. 93 later.

She leaves tomorrow. Time crunch.

Breakfast, mini raisin bagels, German sausage, more coffee and then back to the laser.


----------



## 987Ron

Sent OR lengthy PM on the Ortur laser.

Half through with my project. Fell asleep twice when I looked to long at DW's meditation symbol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Sent OR lengthy PM on the Ortur laser.
> 
> Half through with my project. Fell asleep twice when I looked too long at *DW s meditation symbol*.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 LOL


----------



## 987Ron

Had my first "fumes" or rather "smoke" from the laser engraving into ply. Forgot to turn on the exhaust fan, turned it on and it worked, no more smoke. No fire, just smoke. Now "frying" some cork, dark image. No smoke.
Learn and forget. Alas (Alas is G after all)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron I'm working on getting files from Aspire to LB… I can finally see the progress and fun stuff that we can do with our lasers…

Update: I now use SVG files and it works… Here is that clip art that you sent me of the cat and my $45 laser glasses. Thanks for the support.


----------



## oldrivers

Ron, Do you recommend any Particular brand and size Lazer to engrave my wood work?


----------



## 987Ron

oldrivers, sent you a PM on my laser. Ortur Laser Master 2. Look at that and then look at my recent project posts. My experience is limited to the Ortur


----------



## oldrivers

Mighty Fine Thanks Ron.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Home sweet home. Hot as blazes. Head still humming from the long drive.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa - my mom would say getting hit by bird poop was good luck. She has lots of adages.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


When it is raining bird poop isn't that bad luck?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Home sweet home. Hot as blazes. Head still humming from the long drive.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Welcome home Petey!


----------



## pottz

> Home sweet home. Hot as blazes. Head still humming from the long drive.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


nice cold strong drink should fix that problem petey.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Home sweet home. Hot as blazes. Head still humming from the long drive.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Nice, good to hear you are back safe and sound


----------



## bandit571

Old Father Murphy put up one whale of a fight….must be a tough old Mick like me…









BeGorrah!


----------



## DS

Our dovetailed drawer boxes are laser engraved with our company logo on the inside front of the drawers.
It is just part of the branding that we put out there for our product.

Seems like this could be an option for woodworking projects as well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Old Father Murphy put up one whale of a fight….must be a tough old Mick like me…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeGorrah!
> 
> - bandit571


+1 I have to be careful when putting my cat in a carrier to the vet otherwise I would post something like this.


----------



## 987Ron

> Our dovetailed drawer boxes are laser engraved with our company logo on the inside front of the drawers.
> It is just part of the branding that we put out there for our product.
> 
> Seems like this could be an option for woodworking projects as well.
> 
> - DS


I usually sign my work, with name, date and wood. I see others use a branding iron. I plan on using the laser to engrave my info on my projects if I want them signed. This is a small use and would not justify the expense If that is all it was used for. Commercially you are right DS. To me it is another tool to be used where it functions best.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Our dovetailed drawer boxes are laser engraved with our company logo on the inside front of the drawers.
> It is just part of the branding that we put out there for our product.
> 
> Seems like this could be an option for woodworking projects as well.
> 
> - DS


*First, let me say to new laser wannabes-* even with good exhaust you will get an odor like woodburning +5 and it will linger in your shop and your clothes. I enjoy the smell of lumber cut not burned and I recognize the smells of oak, alder, and pine- no odor from MDF. *So why am I doing this? The creations that can be had are endless.
*
Currently, I am learning to work with acrylics and the LED lighting bases. I will incorporate it with actual wood.
For I am a woodworker and I enjoy mixed mediums.

*DS* your comment on adding the logo inside of the drawer side reminds me back in Detroit when a contractor laid cement they added a stamp or logo with the year and in some commercial projects, they have a brass inlay.

As of today, I am glad to have added a Laguna Laser to my Laguna CNC…


----------



## pottz

> Our dovetailed drawer boxes are laser engraved with our company logo on the inside front of the drawers.
> It is just part of the branding that we put out there for our product.
> 
> Seems like this could be an option for woodworking projects as well.
> 
> - DS
> 
> *First, let me say to new laser wannabes-* even with good exhaust you will get an odor like woodburning +5 and it will linger in your shop and your clothes. I enjoy the smell of lumber cut not burned and I recognize the smells of oak, alder, and pine- no odor from MDF. *So why am I doing this? The creations that can be had are endless.
> *
> Currently, I am learning to work with acrylics and the LED lighting bases. I will incorporate it with actual wood.
> For I am a woodworker and I enjoy mixed mediums.
> 
> *DS* your comment on adding the logo inside of the drawer side reminds me back in Detroit when a contractor laid cement they added a stamp or logo with the year and in some commercial projects, they have a brass inlay.
> 
> As of today, I am glad to have added a Laguna Laser to my Laguna CNC…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah if yo look at some of the sidewalks that were poured back in the forties in my neighborhood you will find the contractors name stamped in the cement.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Our dovetailed drawer boxes are laser engraved with our company logo on the inside front of the drawers.
> It is just part of the branding that we put out there for our product.
> 
> Seems like this could be an option for woodworking projects as well.
> 
> - DS
> 
> *I usually sign my work, with name, date and wood.* I see others use a branding iron. I plan on using the laser to engrave my info on my projects if I want them signed. This is a small use and would not justify the expense If that is all it was used for. Commercially you are right DS. To me it is another tool to be used where it functions best.
> 
> - 987Ron


I Use a Sharpie, CNC engraving, and now the laser.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

and many of the kids also added some words scribbled into the wet concrete. I always added a coin or token in my own concrete projects. Today car manufacturers put "Easter eggs" semi-hidden on or in cars.


----------



## corelz125

Little Johnny's neighbours had a baby.
Unfortunately, the baby was born without ears.
When mother and new baby came home from the hospital Johnny's family was invited over to see the baby.
Before they left their house, Little Johnny's dad had a talk with him and explained that the baby had no ears.
His dad also told him that if he so much as mentioned anything about the baby's missing ears or even said the word ears he would get the spanking of his life when they came back home.
Little Johnny told his dad he understood completely.
When Little Johnny looked in the crib he said, "What a beautiful baby." "He has beautiful little feet and beautiful little hands, a cute little nose and really beautiful eyes."
The mother said, "Why, thank you, Little Johnny."
"Can he see?" asked Little Johnny.
The mother proudly replied, "Yes… we are so thankful, the Doctor said he will have 20/20 vision"
Little Johnny replied, "That's great….cuz he'd be sced if he needed glasses."


----------



## corelz125

An old man and his wife are in bed. After lying in silence for a few minutes, the old man farts and says, "seven points."

His wife rolls over and says, "What in the heck are you talking about?"

The old man answers," "I'm playing fart football!"

A few minutes later the wife farts and says, "Touchdown! Tie score."

After five minutes the old man farts again and says, "Touchdown! I'm winning 14 to 7!"

Furious about loosing, the wife rips another fat and yells out, "The score is tied!"

The pressure is on and the old man refuses to lose.

He strains incredibly had but instead of farting he accidentally poops the bed.

The wife hears the noise and asks. "What in the world was that noise?"

The old man replies, "That's the whistle for halftime. Switch sid


----------



## 987Ron

Not found one of those "easter eggs" on the P-car. Have found some good German Engineering.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

Time for this old guy to head to the bed. No football, more like pro wrestling, toss and turn, flip and flop, finally fall into sleep. Corgi sitting tomorrow, all day and into the evening. That Corgi, Dickens (appropriate name) barks at everything, probably bark at a leaf if it fell off a tree. Miss my Chessie, Alek.

Nite all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

G-night Ron- I enjoy your family and dog stories in the AM when I wake up you are at it and posting- much encouragement.

Sleep tight and I will be musing over laser Christmas gifts with LED lighting…










https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Visualization-3D-Night-Light-Laser-Carved_1600149888023.html


----------



## pottz

> An old man and his wife are in bed. After lying in silence for a few minutes, the old man farts and says, "seven points."
> 
> His wife rolls over and says, "What in the heck are you talking about?"
> 
> The old man answers," "I'm playing fart football!"
> 
> A few minutes later the wife farts and says, "Touchdown! Tie score."
> 
> After five minutes the old man farts again and says, "Touchdown! I'm winning 14 to 7!"
> 
> Furious about loosing, the wife rips another fat and yells out, "The score is tied!"
> 
> The pressure is on and the old man refuses to lose.
> 
> He strains incredibly had but instead of farting he accidentally poops the bed.
> 
> The wife hears the noise and asks. "What in the world was that noise?"
> 
> The old man replies, "That's the whistle for halftime. Switch sid
> 
> - corelz125


oh man your pushin it tonight buddy-lmao !

i think one of those old buzzards just fell off the perch !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> yeah if yo look at some of the sidewalks that were poured back in the forties in my neighborhood you will find the contractors name stamped in the cement.
> 
> - pottz


Dad used his branding iron all over the farm on concrete projects, I liked that better than branding caves, I hate the smell of burning hair ;-(( I'm sure it is a lot worse than any laser/ wood smoke ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

https://www.facebook.com/710502625/posts/10158721764897626/


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy day today at work. My son came in and worked with us for few hours. Then we came home and worked on his car for the rest of the evening.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The Blind Woodsman

https://komonews.com/news/erics-heroes/erics-heroes-the-blind-woodsman


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

EPHRATA, Wash. - Ephrata homeowners got a bit of a shock when a cougar came wandering through their neighborhood on Tuesday morning.

https://www.komonews.com/news/local/cougar-in-eastern-washington-breaks-in-home-takes-nap


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning, Off to play golf and hit the gym.

After the long drive I said lets have a drink 3:30, fell asleep at 6:30 woke up at 7:30 PM think it was 7:30 am and showered and dressed for golf, wife just started laughing at me.

It's like I got an extra day.

Have a good one


----------



## corelz125

Nice day for you Gunny.

It's even worse when you think you're late for work Petey and go running around like a lunatic to get ready to leave the house.

Cartoon nails it on the head Bob. Our call is usually important for 30 seconds


----------



## oldrivers

Sure thing that is what I had in mine, *Thanks!*
Now I have got to figure out what all I need to get started. #1 will probely be a Ortur Laser Master 2 20 Watt is that the right direction? Also follow your lead with the program you are using. "A computer program is needed to run it as do all lasers I chose Lightburn $40 year license." Dose this all sound right if so what pertinent things do I need right off? *Thank you* for your patience and your time involved here.


----------



## 987Ron

> Sure thing that is what I had in mine, *Thanks!*
> Now I have got to figure out what all I need to get started. #1 will probely be a Ortur Laser Master 2 20 Watt is that the right direction? Also follow your lead with the program you are using. "A computer program is needed to run it as do all lasers I chose Lightburn $40 year license." Dose this all sound right if so what pertinent things do I need right off? *Thank you* for your patience and your time involved here.
> 
> - oldrivers


DW chime in on this….
My thought would be to go to Lightburn.org and download the free 30 day trial of the software. Easy to go full time and pay the license fee later. Start getting use to the software. Look at the various YouTube videos, assembly, etc. You can go to the Ortur site and download their manual, the manual is almost 200 pages and a good deal of it you will never use, and some lie assembly and getting started only once. Print out later what you want. 
Order the laser, Amazon or one of the laser companies on the internet. I have no information on the internet companies, your own risk. 
Read, play with the software, assemble the laser when delivered, install laser into software. On the laser make sure it has the grounding circuit if you order a Ortur. Pictures on YouTube or I and send you pics of mine that show the wiring. I posted a few pictures on Gunney's Garage when I was making the enclosure and getting started. 
Have fun, don't get frustrated. 
Later you can think of upgrades, air assist, enclosure, better glasses, glasses for others people, grids, etc. 
Bit of a drive but you are welcome to come visit. Statesboro, GA. 
Ask DW and I lots of and any questions, we might be able to help or at least tell you our mistakes. 
Ron


----------



## 987Ron

Up early, Had lots to do. but now it is drink coffee and take it easy for a bit.

The son is helping the grandson move to Atlanta. They have left. Granddaughter headed back to Athens and UGA.
We get to dog sit the Corgi, not to bad, but it is a Corgi.

Sitting on the porch with the cup, saw a couple of walkers on the golf course cart path get caught by the big sprinkler system when it came on. Got a bit wet.

Saw a news item on the UFO, Alien pentagon release. Why does everyone seem to think there are aliens in the UFOs. Couldn't they be remotely or computer type controlled. NASA does that with the Mars Lander, helicopter and other probes. Why not aliens too, after all they have a lot farther to go to get here from wherever. If UFOs are even alien.

Have a great day.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My son working on his OWN car last night.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Sure thing that is what I had in mine, *Thanks!*
> Now I have got to figure out what all I need to get started. #1 will probely be a Ortur Laser Master 2 20 Watt is that the right direction? Also follow your lead with the program you are using. "A computer program is needed to run it as do all lasers *I chose Lightburn $40 year license.*" Dose this all sound right if so what pertinent things do I need right off? *Thank you* for your patience and your time involved here.
> 
> - oldrivers
> 
> DW chime in on this….
> *My thought would be to go to Lightburn.org and download the free 30 day trial of the software. Easy to go full time and pay the license fee later. Start getting use to the software. Look at the various YouTube videos, assembly, etc.
> Have fun, don t get frustrated.
> Later you can think of upgrades, air assist, enclosure, better glasses, glasses for others people, grids, etc. *
> 
> Ask DW and I lots of and any questions, we might be able to help or at least tell you our mistakes.
> Ron
> 
> - 987Ron


From experience, if you don't know the software, you may be discouraged and frustrated. If you are persistent then you will be up on the perch with Ron and myself feeling very good about yourself and will be making some nice projects.

Here is a link to Lightburn, our recommended software-start by downloading the 30 day free tril and as Ron said it is easy then to pay the $40 and upgrade.

https://lightburnsoftware.com/

One of many Youtube videos on the machine-






If anybody has a question on this feel free to send a post…










Also, if you post here we will try to lend some encouragement…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> yeah if yo look at some of the sidewalks that were poured back in the forties in my neighborhood you will find the contractors name stamped in the cement.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Dad used his branding iron all over the farm on concrete projects, I liked that better than branding caves, I hate the smell of burning hair ;-(( I m sure it is a lot worse than any laser/ wood smoke ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 They say that the smell of flesh is one of the worst smells…

+1 on the cougar and the joke…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 on Gunny's family pic…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Amazon Mocked For Providing Employees Dystopian 'Mindful Pods' To Take Mental Breaks In*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/amazon-mocked-for-providing-employees-dystopian-mindful-pods-to-take-mental-breaks-in/

Interesting on what is being provided to today's workforce…


----------



## corelz125

Upon getting to work one morning, seventy-five year old Marvin is reminded by his secretary that it's his wife's birthday today.
At lunch, Marvin goes to the local mall and tries to find a gift for her.
Unfortunately, he realizes that life has been good and she has everything she needs.
Upon passing a lingerie store, Marvin realizes that his wife has never bought any lingerie in her life.
He gets the idea to buy his wife something sexy to make her feel good and young.
Marvin goes into the store and tells the clerk to wrap up the most expensive, sheerest negligee she has.
Marvin takes the gift and excitedly runs home to his wife.
Upon finding her in the kitchen he tells her to take the gift upstairs and unwrap it.
He'll wait in the kitchen.
His wife thanks him and goes up to the bedroom.
Once the package is opened she realizes that this is something she has never had before.
She also sees that it is so sheer it leaves nothing to the imagination.
She thinks for a moment and then decides that she'll really surprise Marvin and go downstairs without any clothes on at all.
So she leaves the negligee on the bed and starts down the stairs stark naked.
She calls out, 'Marvin, come out to the hallway and look.'
Marvin walks out to the staircase, looks up at his wife, and exclaims, 'All that money and they didn't even iron it.'


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz how did you get up into the perch? I notice that you have AM jokes that differ from PM jokes…

Now we need Pottz to come in and say " LOL That's a good one, Bud…"

I am still looking for breakfast Oh well it is hard to laugh on an empty stomach…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got him at work today.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Got him at work today.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


With some of your sad and bad experiences lately, the family pic adds a nice touch…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This one is for Brian if you are still with us…










*Spain criticized for unequally priced 'equality stamps'*
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/world/2021/05/28/spain-criticized-unequally-priced-equality-stamps/7488172002/


----------



## pottz

> Corelz how did you get up into the perch? I notice that you have AM jokes that differ from PM jokes…
> 
> Now we need Pottz to come in and say " LOL That s a good one, Bud…"
> 
> I am still looking for breakfast Oh well it is hard to laugh on an empty stomach…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ya damn right lol,it was funny man.get off the perch and fly around a little you'll loosen up.


----------



## pottz

> Got him at work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


dang gunny he just gets home and your workin him too death. ;-)


----------



## pottz

> This one is for Brian if you are still with us…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spain criticized for unequally priced equality stamps *
> https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/world/2021/05/28/spain-criticized-unequally-priced-equality-stamps/7488172002/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


he popped on the other day but didn't stop by here. oh i talked too the duck the reason has hasn't been on is due too a pinched nerve he couldn't even use his left arm,but it's getting better so hopefully he will be back with a load of his usual b-s soon.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I hope the Duck will come back for some laser encouragement.

Ron- I found this video on how to make a template jig for cutting the cork coasters.


----------



## corelz125

Gunny do you have to pay him?


----------



## 987Ron

97 outside. Staying in the AC maybe a nap if the Corgi is not barking to much.

Hear there was a hole in the fence at the Nudist Club. The Police are looking into it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny do you have to pay him?
> 
> - corelz125


He called the boss and made his own arrangements to work and get paid.


----------



## pottz

> 97 outside. Staying in the AC maybe a nap if the Corgi is not barking to much.
> 
> Hear there was a hole in the fence at the Nudist Club. The Police are looking into it.
> 
> - 987Ron


you funny ron.you tryin to take down the joke meister ?


----------



## 987Ron

> you funny ron.you tryin to take down the joke meister ?
> 
> - pottz


Not even in the same league as the Joke Meister.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *Amazon Mocked For Providing Employees Dystopian 'Mindful Pods' To Take Mental Breaks In*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/amazon-mocked-for-providing-employees-dystopian-mindful-pods-to-take-mental-breaks-in/
> 
> Interesting on what is being provided to today s workforce…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


My wife works in the financial market and they used to have some pretty crazy stuff with less regulation and higher interest rates. They had nap rooms with couches, obscene bonuses and 15-20 hour work weeks just to name a few. Most of that is gone now but a select few still benefit from the obscene bonuses, just not as many as used to be.


----------



## 987Ron

> *Amazon Mocked For Providing Employees Dystopian 'Mindful Pods' To Take Mental Breaks In*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/amazon-mocked-for-providing-employees-dystopian-mindful-pods-to-take-mental-breaks-in/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have one of those. My screened in back porch overlooking the yard and the golf course. Comfortable chairs, table, and ceiling fan. Great place in the am for coffee, afternoons with a big glass of ice tea, pm with a cold bier.
Sure does work for my mental stability ..... 
Pleasant too …. better go there now. .....bye


----------



## pottz

> *Amazon Mocked For Providing Employees Dystopian 'Mindful Pods' To Take Mental Breaks In*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/amazon-mocked-for-providing-employees-dystopian-mindful-pods-to-take-mental-breaks-in/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I have one of those. My screened in back porch overlooking the yard and the golf course. Comfortable chairs, table, and ceiling fan. Great place in the am for coffee, afternoons with a big glass of ice tea, pm with a cold bier.
> Sure does work for my mental stability .....
> Pleasant too …. better go there now. .....bye
> 
> - 987Ron


i hear ya my patio is my utopia,where ill be in a few hours with a cold whiskey drink to get the 3 day weekend going.anyone within 3000 miles is welcome ?


----------



## Peteybadboy

I am following the laser advice, very good stuff, you may have to repeat it all if I dive in.

My dawg just bought me a Dremel kit for carving. Going to give it a try.

Having a martini. I am pretty beat.

I have like 5 things started in the shop and just wanted to start carving. Can you say A.D.D.?

Gunny nice pics of you and your boy.

Spain (on the stamps) a bit clueless.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Amazon Mocked For Providing Employees Dystopian 'Mindful Pods' To Take Mental Breaks In*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/amazon-mocked-for-providing-employees-dystopian-mindful-pods-to-take-mental-breaks-in/
> 
> Interesting on what is being provided to today s workforce…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I know a woman who works in a warehouse. If she misses quota, she is gone!

https://www.seattletimes.com/business/amazon/amazons-relentless-pace-is-violating-the-law-and-injuring-warehouse-workers-washington-state-regulator-says/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Saw a news item on the UFO, Alien pentagon release. Why does everyone seem to think there are aliens in the UFOs. Couldn t they be remotely or computer type controlled. NASA does that with the Mars Lander, helicopter and other probes. Why not aliens too, after all they have a lot farther to go to get here from wherever. If UFOs are even alien.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> - 987Ron


Roswell, New Mexico might have something to do with it.

US Air Force Captain Edward J. Ruppelt, the first director of Project Blue Book, concluded that the flying saucers were real craft,


----------



## 987Ron

Bier time. Off to the porch. Corgi and all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I am following the laser advice, very good stuff, you may have to repeat it all if I dive in.
> 
> My dawg just bought me a Dremel kit for carving. Going to give it a try.
> 
> Having a martini. I am pretty beat.
> 
> I have like 5 things started in the shop and just wanted to start carving. Can you say A.D.D.?
> 
> Gunny nice pics of you and your boy.
> 
> Spain (on the stamps) a bit clueless.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Every time you guys mention a martini the first thing I think of is https://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fcdn.rockislandauction.com%2Fdev_cdn%2F1033%2F801.jpg&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.rockislandauction.com%2Fdetail%2F1033%2F801%2Fthree-martini-henry-single-shot-rifles&tbnid=26fj-tuOeo-YXM&vet=12ahUKEwjF9d-Op-3wAhURhp4KHUANDocQMygEegUIARDKAQ..i&docid=KWtTetfdL02DgM&w=2400&h=1350&itg=1&q=martini%20single%20shot%20rifle&ved=2ahUKEwjF9d-Op-3wAhURhp4KHUANDocQMygEegUIARDKAQ


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..drawer fits…









First coat of finish is on….stain is Minwax, called "Gunstock" 









Letting it dry a day…..then see how it looks.


----------



## 987Ron

Nice looking table Bandit. The drawer also.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit +1 my American woodworker…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Laser with acrylic and led lighting*










The mistake was because I enclosed the words with a complete frame.










Petey- Not only for wood projects but for people who love to craft.

DS- You gotta get one of these…


----------



## 987Ron

I like the frame. Focuses the eye to the message. Nicely done.


----------



## pottz

hey do you guys believe in angles,their every where,even (pocket angles) ?


















this one showed up one day in my shop,their pretty cool to have watching over you !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- Thx- I hope that the Dire wolf didn't eat the one I sent to Corelz they are not- paw cookies…

Petey- the stamps were to draw Brian back home.

Ron- it would still have a frame but the section where the light comes in needs to be removed in the software, for a full light array…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The swimming pool the American dream- time for a hard water change and acid wash and re-fill all 12,000 gallons…










For how long will water be plentiful? Today here is a picture of lake Mead…










Until then I'll be up in the perch. long neck Coors and 1920' popular music, why this similar to the great depression people party on…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- Thx- I hope that the Dire wolf didn t eat the one I sent to Corelz they are not- paw cookies…
> 
> Petey- the stamps were to draw Brian back home.
> 
> Ron- it would still have a frame but the section where the light comes in needs to be removed in the software, for a full light array…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


it was a true sign of caring and friendship,and will always guard over me !


----------



## pottz

> The swimming pool the American dream- time for a hard water change and acid wash and re-fill all 12,000 gallons…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For how long will water be plentiful? Today here is a picture of lake Mead…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until then I ll be up in the perch. long neck Coors and 1920 popular music, why this similar to the great depression people party on…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah definitely a sign of our changing enviroment.big bear lake in our local mountains hasn't been full since 2012 and may hit an all time low this year.we only had about 5.5" of rain in socal this year.saving water is now a permanent endeavor.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- Thx- I hope that the Dire wolf didn t eat the one I sent to Corelz they are not- paw cookies…
> 
> Petey- the stamps were to draw Brian back home.
> 
> Ron- it would still have a frame but the section where the light comes in needs to be removed in the software, for a full light array…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> it was a true sign of caring and friendship,and will always guard over me !
> 
> - pottz


Just like you looking over me- the forum and what you believe in…

Ps Did the bears get Steve in the woods?


----------



## corelz125

The dire wolf gave the pocket angel a few licks. It must of had some oatmeal cookie scent to it. My daughter took the pocket angel though I dont know where she has it. She sees things shes likes then they vanish.

Not bad Gunny he's brokering his own deals.

I stained the doors in my house gunstock it's a nice color.

You guys have no water and it's going to rain here all weekend.


----------



## pottz

> The dire wolf gave the pocket angel a few licks. It must of had some oatmeal cookie scent to it. My daughter took the pocket angel though I dont know where she has it. She sees things shes likes then they vanish.
> 
> Not bad Gunny he s brokering his own deals.
> 
> I stained the doors in my house gunstock it s a nice color.
> 
> You guys have no water and it s going to rain here all weekend.
> 
> - corelz125


water send it too us.in the west a lifestyle change has got too happen.first off we need to get rid of golf courses,sorry petey but they use huge amounts of water.here's an example,palm springs which is freakin hot about 9 months of the years has over 100 golf courses ! a huge waste of precious water.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz +1 if commerce needs water they will lobby for their share and from past experiences, it is the regular guys should they want a pool, lawn, or their share… it will be available at a price…

Not worried yet I keep an eye out on concerns and in the west it is a life line… just saying…

On a lighter note does anyone remember the water consumption regulations on toielts and the 1.6 max?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

double post-


----------



## corelz125




----------



## pottz

> - corelz125


wow i cant believe that,hell im a chicken of the sea guy, lmao!!!!!!


----------



## pottz

man it's friday night on the eve of a three day memorial day weekend and i cant even find a buzzard awake,sad ? hell im crakin some high end pinot's on the cali patio if any of you old [email protected]#ks wake up join me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - corelz125


fianal thoughts for the night- but as a junction box why wouldn't it work… I wait for TOP Max our resident electrician… I have seen worse…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - corelz125


I wish I had thought of that. Could have saved thousands of dollars. ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

D_W needs to join Ron… it is you 61sters that keep it going… Top Max should be posting soon…

May I suggest that people come back in the AM and have coffee with Ron…


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125
> 
> I wish I had thought of that. Could have saved thousands of dollars. ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


LOL !!!


----------



## pottz

> DW needs to join Ron… it is you 61sters that keep it going… Top Max should be posting soon…
> 
> May I suggest that people come back in the AM and have coffee with Ron…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


not really a morning guy dw,those that really know me never say "good morning",or they learn a sad lesson.


----------



## pottz

maybe you old buzzards might want too seek protection on the perch before the super eagle arrives…...HUNGRY!!!


----------



## pottz

hey lets get this holiday going in unison brothers.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

man what a sad ass boring start to a three day weekend boys? anyone still awake…..hello !!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Spending time with my son


----------



## pottz

> Spending time with my son
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


no explanation needed for that gunny.tell your son he's long been missed among friends,and we'd all love him to be a part of our gunny's garage fanmily.


----------



## bandit571

Just sitting around watching stain dry..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> man what a sad ass boring start to a three day weekend boys? anyone still awake…..hello !!!!
> 
> - pottz


No, not awake. Catching up on sleep deprivation I think. Couldn't keep my eyes open today. Woke up to go to bed. Hope this ends soon. The mayor told me the chity will respond to the Atty General but hasn't yet. It has been over 2 weeks. She will need a pathological liar to justify building a 6-foot concrete wall without an embedded foundation adjacent to a 1,000-gallon propane tank while expecting the largest earthquake ever recorded o modern equipment to rupture it. She needs to explain how the perpetrator worked 6 feet underground without any excavation. How the chity inspector verified rebar epoxied into concrete when we never heard a single hole drilled and the inspector could not explain how he verified the rebar was properly installed and epoxied. The final wall issue is if the foundation was repaired, why does the approved design allow the fall towards the tank? Our fire season is well underway with over 400 wildfires already this season with 40% in western Washington and our rainfall in March, April, and May is 52% of normal. How does the chity justify ignoring the fire code? Even more concerning the chity's consistency accommodating every violation. The vindictive attitudes of the chity staff maximize the risks of injury, death, and destruction at every opportunity. They will not even enforce line of sight traffic visibility standards. They allow 10-foot tall hedges by the perpetrator's driveway a feet from the street! Good thing area conditions have reduced the 3200 trips per day and there are very few swerving into the oncoming lane.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Just sitting around watching stain dry..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Probably faster and more exciting than grass growing ;-)) Table looks good.


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz, sorry I stayed up late for me. The Corgi went home and all was quiet by 11 EST. Was a busy day. Bed called.

Up at 7am. On the porch 74 now later into the 90s. Birds are active, neighbor down the way already out with noisy lawn equipment, sounds like a trimmer.

40 or 50 years ago or about there was a big government plan to suppress noise. Cars with glass pack mufflers were ticketed, lawn mowers were going to have to have better noise control, etc, etc. Wonder what ever happened to that issue. Would like to see some of that. Wife bought a new vacuum for the house, took it back as it was so noisy and it was. No db markings on most products info in todays world.

DW; son has a pool with a nice gazebo by it. Started a sign I am going to put in his gazebo when no one is looking. Using the laser and paint. Background blue, lettering and edging white. German copy. He will probably leave it up but not practice the message.

FFK
erlaubt

Send you the svg file so you can make one for your pool and one for Pottz cal. patio. 
A very slight sprinkle and now is gone. 35% chance of rain later. Sun is hiding behind the clouds this am.

Still on my first cup. Have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…and the remains of the day to meself. Jimmie Dean Meat Lovers Breakfast Bowl has been taken care of. morning pill ration has been taken. Yesterday's Garage sales were a bit too skimpy….was a minute too late to get a CMT Router bit set ( missed it by that much, Chief) Didn't need another benchtop Bandsaw ($75) nor a Scroll Saw ($40) Spent more on gas (2 gallons) than on stuff I did buy ($1) Fancy Corkscrew, Fancy bottle opener, Cheese Slicer, Pie server…..

Rained all day long, windy enough to make the umbrella on the front porch deck fly over to the neighbor's house…

May go out and look around again today….need to wear a coat, though. 44 cloudy, breezy degrees outside…Climate Change? Riiiiiggghht!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Son and I are headed down to see my Mother and get some yard work done weather permitting. No telling what mayhem we might get into. Be back later this evening.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron-

*FFK
erlaubt*

*for others*- you may explain it further…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- for your dremmel tool you may find this interesting…



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/524036106650055973/


----------



## 987Ron

Quiet Morning. New air assist nozzle came from Germany, young guy 3D Printing. Looks like it is the one. 
Try it tomorrow.

Lunch on this overcast day, BBQ ribs, mac and cheese, salad. Ymmmm.


----------



## 987Ron

> Petey- for your dremmel tool you may find this interesting…
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/524036106650055973/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Like the idea, laser project for sure also. However soldering the wires t the strips, not sure about that but:

Short light strips with wire attached, save some soldering to the small dots on the strip. ebay. $7.10 for 4, choice of color led light strips with wire attached.


----------



## pottz

cool and overcast here to start the day should get to mid 70's.going to a concert at our fav restaurant from 11-4,you bring a chair and 20 buck cover charge.food and drinks are ala cart.went to a few last year until people complained and the city shut him down.it was outside and we were spread out,so rediculous.this time he has a permit for up to 300.gonna be a good way to start the long weekend.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny, Ever see one of these? It's a 105mm Howitzer shell casing, made into an urn. Our Starter Wayne was/is a combat Aviator during Vietnam. He picked up two of these and had the locals make them into urns. Wayne asked me to make a lid for his ashes (He is doing quite well) He is such a great guy. So I said yes. They are pretty heavy at the bottom, then the metal thins out along the sides. His name and unit are engraved on the side. He has had these since 1966 or so.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron and DW, Re dremel

I am going to carve a walking Bear. We have a Bear course and a Bobcat course. The trophy for winning big events (like the Club Championship is a walking bear) Of the four couples that play on a regular basis, the women have a Bear Trophy in some cases many. Now I could say our best men golfers at our club are +2 and above, and the best women are 14 handicaps … but that would sound like sour grapes.

Point of carving a bear is for when we play Men vs women i.e. Sundays..(we won the last two years running) we are currently leading this year 5-2, Sooo, if I carve a large bear out of clario walnut and present it to the men, it will really Pi** off our ladies!

Which is the whole point of our competition! I have a lot to learn but am really psyc'd.


----------



## 987Ron

We happen to live in one of the four counties in Georgia that is Dry. Dry as no liquor stores. Beer and Wine stores okay and abundant. Restaurants an such have bars and can serve mixed drinks and do. The county commissioners feel they are keeping the Univ. students safer. Hah. What a joke. 
The liquor store is 15 minutes away, just over the county line. Prices are high. Better to have a run to Savannah, an hours drive and get decent prices and selection. 
Nice day for a drive in the Cayman. 
Now for a Gin ad Tonic. Tanqueray Gin and real tonic water. Out to the porch. Is a bit warm, be a good excuse for a refill.


----------



## pottz

back from our little concert at the depot restaurant,great time small crowd of about sixty people.food was good 1/2lb burgers,chili,sausage and pepper sandwiches plus the full restaurant bar for drinks.here is a video clip of the couple that performed for us,check em out if like.they do stuff like dylan,stones,young,eagles.for requests they a 490 song list too choose from.hell i dont know the lyric's to even one song by heart.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> back from our little concert at the depot restaurant,great time small crowd of about sixty people.food was good 1/2lb burgers,chili,sausage and pepper sandwiches plus the full restaurant bar for drinks.here is a video clip of the couple that performed for us,check em out if like.they do stuff like dylan,stones,young,eagles.for requests they a 490 song list too choose from.hell i dont know the lyric s to even one song by heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


+1 If I remember wasn't this the place that you went to last year with COVID restrictions? It has been a long time coming for society I am glad that you had a pleasant time.


----------



## pottz

> back from our little concert at the depot restaurant,great time small crowd of about sixty people.food was good 1/2lb burgers,chili,sausage and pepper sandwiches plus the full restaurant bar for drinks.here is a video clip of the couple that performed for us,check em out if like.they do stuff like dylan,stones,young,eagles.for requests they a 490 song list too choose from.hell i dont know the lyric s to even one song by heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 If I remember wasn t this the place that you went to last year with COVID restrictions? It has been a long time coming for society I am glad that you had a pleasant time.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well everyone had too deal with restrictions,weve tried too support him as best we can,meaning we go to eat much more often than before the covid shut downs.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

What do you engineering guys think of this summary of wind data maintaining propane risks?

file:///C:/Users/Owner/Documents/Wind%20study/WIND%20DISSIPATION%20%20%20BY%20TANK%20%20%20MONTHLY%20SUMMARIES/2101%20JANUARY%202021%20By%20Tank%20DAILY%20DISPERSION%20SUMMARY.htm

Looks like the way it posted it will not be visible, eh? ;-(( Any way to post a pdf on here?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

We have an east coast person who is having a Birthday tomorrow May 30th and since we have west coast people I say let Birthday greetings begin-

Petey- Happy Birthday May 30th the original Memorial Day.


----------



## pottz

> We have an east coast person who is having a Birthday tomorrow May 30th and since we have west coast people I say let Birthday greetings begin-
> 
> Petey- Happy Birthday May 30th the original Memorial Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ill post on his birthday,tomorrow !


----------



## pottz

man it's quiet,im on gunny's cali patio with a roaring fire,and ribs in the smoker and no one too feed.frig is full of long necks and the perch seems empty.well the beagle and dire wolf are here so if no one shows up soon at least they will eat well tonight ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- IMO Gunny's Garage has gone AM- Starting with Ron's breakfast entries… and he closed before the west coast timers.

Yes he left without telling us what type of proper tonic he drank…

What is missing in the Garage is PM subject matter… Therefore I'll close with a Dire wolf vid…

Tryi To NAP With My HUSKY! He Protects Me!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

and they are getting sleepy…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- IMO Gunny s Garage has gone AM- Starting with Ron s breakfast entries… and he closed before the west coast timers.
> 
> Yes he left without telling us what type of proper tonic he drank…
> 
> What is missing in the Garage is PM subject matter… Therefore I ll close with a Dire wolf vid…
> 
> Tryi To NAP With My HUSKY! He Protects Me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i know the evenings are closing earlier and earlier.you am guys are all about lasers though,no interest too me.im getting more interested in the shaper origin,check out andybb's thread about it.kinda went off the tracks with devin and rich butting heads.got to be a real cat fight-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Busy day ripped out 2 windows got 2 new ones in. Got the one wall insulated. Slowly replacing all the windows as each room gets re done the windows go. Had an incident with the dire wolf. Kept barking at me he wanted to run. Let him out ran around a few times came back. Did that twice third time he decided he was going to see what's going on next door. Had to chase after him then drag him back home.


----------



## pottz

> Busy day ripped out 2 windows got 2 new ones in. Got the one wall insulated. Slowly replacing all the windows as each room gets re done the windows go. Had an incident with the dire wolf. Kept barking at me he wanted to run. Let him out ran around a few times came back. Did that twice third time he decided he was going to see what s going on next door. Had to chase after him then drag him back home.
> 
> - corelz125


hey night owl sounds like one of my days-lol. not today though i just had fun today.went this morning to my wood guy and bought some mahogany.ouch!!!! 19.2 bf came to 230.40 he said baltic birch has gone from 20 to 80 for a 4×8 sheet,damn !!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I spent the day redoing my dissipation analyzing spreadsheet. I'm trying to present facts simple enough that will make the narcissists and psychopaths realize propane code violations will kill and destroy. Not sure they care, but they should. Trying to think like those idiots is tough! ;-((

SWMBO sent me for groceries so we won't starve for a few more days ;-))

I tried to watch your video Pottz. Too bad their music doesn't work with hearing aids ;-(( Can't sort the sounds enough to hear the words in the songs ;-( Use hearing protection in the shop boyz!!

Doubt if I ever get interested in the laser. Spending too much computer time writing and analyzing ;-((

********************tatle officers began clearing Alki Beach of all visitors at the request ********************tatle parks department due to "safety issues," including fights, fires, and robberies. It will be rougher up there in a few more years. At least 20% of the police have resigned. They don't dare confront violent criminals in this state unless they want to risk going to prison.

If my left shoulder recovers I hope to do shooting and go to the tree farm this year. The range is open as of a couple of days ago. I'm sure the road to the tree farm will require a ½ mile of pruning to get the 5th wheel in there.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Thanks DW.

Isn't anybody else up at 4am?

Kona coffee w the Dawg at my side. Morning all. Golf today boys v. girls. We have a man down (knee replacement) he should be good to go in another month. Wife having dinner w the golfing friends Georges De Latour vertical is on the menu.

Corelz funny how dogs do that.


----------



## 987Ron

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY PETEY.* BETTER YET HAVE A PAR BEATING ROUND.

Up late for me. 2nd cup of coffee. Breakfast soon.

DW Proper Tonic is one made with quinine not a substitute. No aroma or taste additives. One last night, first in several years. Again tonight, ??? Who knows Malaria may show up again as a problem.

Wife and daughter just finished their morning ritual of watching Dean Willis of Canterbury Cathedral. Gives his morning devotion from the Cathedrals garden, animals and all. Heavy English accent. 
Breakfast is now on the way. Interesting person. Kind of like his stories.

Looking to hear about a possible Chessie adoption. 4 year old male. We shall see. No dog will replace Alek, but one will follow. Maybe not this one. Interesting that to adopt a dog not wanted or that can be cared for by their present owner that these people want a "rehoming fee" that is almost as much as one would pay to a legitimate breeder for a new pup. Think the term "rehoming fee" can be translated to "dog for sale, I want my money back" 
What a shame. Dogs deserve more. This is through a reputable dog adoption group.

Have a great Sunday. and a Happy Birthday to Petey again.


----------



## 987Ron

> Georges De Latour vertical is on the menu.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


My palate is not educated enough to appreciate the Cabernet. Ever dined at Bern's in Tampa? Huge wine list. Great food and service or used to be. Had a friend order a very dry Martini before dinner. When served the waiter uncovered a eye dropper on his tray and ask, "One drop or two, Sir'" Long ago.


----------



## corelz125

Happy birthday Petey. 
I get the rehoming fee if it's a rescue place that takes in animals and cares for them. Theres a few Husky houses that takes in northern breeds and will care for them until they are ready to be adopted. That's expensive. If it's a person charging a fee that's greed


----------



## pottz

happy birthday petey what is on for the big day ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy few days with my son home. Enjoyed hearing about his two trips on two different ships around the world. What a difference in knowledge from a year ago. Both in mechanical and ways of the world. Good to see.

Rest of the day is recovery for the wife and I. Been a long time since we had company for more that a day or so. Back to our normal I guess… LOL


----------



## DevinT

Happy birthday Petey!


----------



## corelz125

Gunny some guests you want to leave. That one you don't mind staying as long as they like.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny some guests you want to leave. That one you don t mind staying as long as they like.
> 
> - corelz125


Very true! Could get alot of things done PLUS enjoy the company. Unfortunately his Mother insisted he be at her house for Memorial Day as she has family and such. It is what it is.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy getting finishing touches done on cabinet work. Cut drawers down to half size so no more trays top pull out to see what is underneath. Got all the drawer fronts done and finally a piece of trim for top made. Scratch another project off as completed.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PETEY!!!!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron,

Years ago just after the Campbell Apartment open up in Grand central, I took my mom and dad for a drink before the play Lion King. My dad and I ordered martinis. Waitress low cut dress did a "bunny" dip before my dad and took out a little mister and asked if he wanted vermouth. His eyes almost popped out of his head! Never been to Berns but heard of it.

Gunny Devin Pottz Corelz DW Ron Thanks for the birthday wishes.

Played golf (we lost to the women one down) Had lunch two Yuengling's then a dip in the pool.

Wife prepping steak and king crab legs. She Souveed (spelling? the tender loin) will quick grill . We will have a vertical of Georges De Latour and what ever else my friends want (8 of us in all) Then cards vs. the women.

May sneak into the shop for some sanding before the guests arrive.

Dawg bought me the Dremel carving kit and it should be delivered today.


----------



## pottz

that birthday dinner is right up alley petey,surf and turf and a pretty tasty vino to wash it down.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey*- I love the Sous vide method of cooking and as you know a perfect way for a steak or any other protein. One of my go-to kitchen utensils.

*Guys*- Laser projects and the learning curve is going great in addition to learning about LED lights. Completed a birthday gift for my Paramore coming up next week. She loves hearts and the with the base 16 different colors…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz

Putting out a ton of wine glasses for tastings. I will be washing them tomorrow.

DW that looks pretty cool. Know of an led that will go on when you lift a lid say for a box?

Guests coming shortly, gotta go.


----------



## 987Ron

Pretty nice DW. Better and Better. Payment for hanging in there.


----------



## pottz

> *Petey*- I love the Sous vide method of cooking and as you know a perfect way for a steak or any other protein. One of my go-to kitchen utensils.
> 
> *Guys*- Laser projects and the learning curve is going great in addition to learning about LED lights. Completed a birthday gift for my Paramore coming up next week. She loves hearts and the with the base 16 different colors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


secret lover huh,you old fox !!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happiest birthday wish, Petey.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Petey*- I love the Sous vide method of cooking and as you know a perfect way for a steak or any other protein. One of my go-to kitchen utensils.
> 
> *Guys*- Laser projects and the learning curve is going great in addition to learning about LED lights. Completed a birthday gift for my Paramore coming up next week. She loves hearts and the with the base 16 different colors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 Paramore?? ;-))


----------



## pottz

> *Petey*- I love the Sous vide method of cooking and as you know a perfect way for a steak or any other protein. One of my go-to kitchen utensils.
> 
> *Guys*- Laser projects and the learning curve is going great in addition to learning about LED lights. Completed a birthday gift for my Paramore coming up next week. She loves hearts and the with the base 16 different colors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Paramore?? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i always knew their was some fire under that snow covered roof bob.he made us think he was a buzzard when in reality he was a silver fox-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Petey*- I love the Sous vide method of cooking and as you know a perfect way for a steak or any other protein. One of my go-to kitchen utensils.
> 
> *Guys*- Laser projects and the learning curve is going great in addition to learning about LED lights. Completed a birthday gift for my Paramore coming up next week. She loves hearts and the with the base 16 different colors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Paramore?? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yes, a Paramore… I enjoy my single lifestyle yet I also enjoy the personal free time without having a wife. I miss the good days of marriage stories like some of you post yet being the person that I am… then there are times for female companionship and then time to be with a woman; hence Paramore or Paramore's…

Here is my latest creation to bring to a tuck-in…










*Pottz-* it has a choice of 16 colors… What is your favorite color?


----------



## pottz

> *Petey*- I love the Sous vide method of cooking and as you know a perfect way for a steak or any other protein. One of my go-to kitchen utensils.
> 
> *Guys*- Laser projects and the learning curve is going great in addition to learning about LED lights. Completed a birthday gift for my Paramore coming up next week. She loves hearts and the with the base 16 different colors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Paramore?? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yes, a Paramore… I enjoy my single lifestyle yet I also enjoy the personal free time without having a wife. I miss the good days of marriage stories like some of you post yet being the person that I am… then there are times for female companionship and then time to be with a woman; hence Paramore or Paramore s…
> 
> Here is my latest creation to bring to a tuck-in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pottz-* it has a choice of 16 colors… What is your favorite color?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


i like the green,color of money !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- My further thoughts on the laser will be incorporating it with a "wood" project…

I'll bring the light and some of my Uncle Scrooge magazines to the tuck-in…


----------



## bandit571

Table is done…worst part was hauling it upstairs and out the back door..









Waiting on me to sit down…when it warms up later this week..




































One of these years…I might just get the hang of building a table…maybe?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Table is done…worst part was hauling it upstairs and out the back door..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on me to sit down…when it warms up later this week..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these years…I might just get the hang of building a table…maybe?
> 
> - bandit571


+1 our American Woodwoodworker… I enjoy the preparation of pictures and stories. Do you use a branding iron on your pieces?


----------



## corelz125

I still can't figure out how he finishes projects in days and mostly hand tool work.
I don't know about American woodworker maybe traditional woodworker. That makes Pottz a Canadian woodworker?

Bob ran 3 new lines for new circuits today while walls are open. Basement ceiling is finished so a bit of a nightmare pulling the lines. Had one issue my helper wasn't were he was supposed to be.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Nice work Bandit


----------



## pottz

> Nice work Bandit
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


gunny let me take a moment now while im still sober-lol and say thank you for your service to out great country my friend,may god bless you and yours buddy,peace my friend !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *I still can t figure out how he finishes projects in days and mostly hand tool work.*
> I don t know about American woodworker maybe traditional woodworker. That makes Pottz a Canadian woodworker?
> 
> Bob ran 3 new lines for new circuits today while walls are open. Basement ceiling is finished so a bit of a nightmare pulling the lines. Had one issue my helper wasn t were he was supposed to be.
> 
> - corelz125


*
Corelz-* IMO When a man gets older and he is able to continue on something he is skilled or proficient in "we" continue… Bandit is one of my favorites here as for Pottz being a Candian woodworker? (please explain) he is a woodworker as to what type? Yet he makes wood into successful projects. Yet the projects may lean to Australian IMO.

Ps I enjoyed your Dire wolf story on wrangling him home…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Nice work Bandit
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> gunny let me take a moment now while im still sober-lol and say thank you for your service to out great country my friend,may god bless you and yours buddy,peace my friend !
> 
> - pottz


I second that-* Shall we start celebrating Memorial Day 2021…*


----------



## pottz

this is my *************** that flies 24/7/365 and is lit at night.it is in respect for all those that serve,have served and who most importantly have given their life for this country.may god bless all-peace !!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> this is my *************** that flies 24/7/365 and is lit at night.it is in respect for all those that serve,have served and who most importantly have given their life for this country.may god bless all-peace !!!!
> 
> - pottz


*
+1 a true patriot… and friend Let's keep history and tradition alive…*


----------



## pottz

> this is my *************** that flies 24/7/365 and is lit at night.it is in respect for all those that serve,have served and who most importantly have given their life for this country.may god bless all-peace !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> +1 a true patriot… and friend Let s keep history and tradition alive…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1 brother !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> gunny let me take a moment now while im still sober-lol and say thank you for your service to out great country my friend,may god bless you and yours buddy,peace my friend !
> 
> - pottz


Thank you, we shall be toasting to* the Fallen* tomorrow.


----------



## pottz

> gunny let me take a moment now while im still sober-lol and say thank you for your service to out great country my friend,may god bless you and yours buddy,peace my friend !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thank you, we shall be toasting to* the Fallen* tomorrow.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


amen my brother


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I have walked through the Valley of the Shadow of Death, past the twin pillars of fire at the Gates of Hell, and descended into the depths of that Abyss. There we have done battle with the Furies, some of those comrades have fallen.

Words cannot express what it is like to hold a fallen comrade in your arms, hear him call for his Mother, pray with him that God will take away the pain, and listen as he begs you to take him home because he is cold.

Nor can mere words do justice to the emotions you experience as you watch the last breath of life leave the body, see the eyes go cold and gray, then feel the gentle whisper of the wind as the spirit departs the body.

I have avenged my fallen comrades. The enemy has known true fear, and experienced the vicious taste of my wrath. They have learned I will show no mercy. But it did not bring them back.

My experience has taught me two lessons; the first is that life is short and should be enjoyed; the second is that Freedom is not free. It is paid for with blood and the sacrifice of those who stand on the line and say nothing crosses me on my watch. If you want past me you must go through me and I will not go quietly into the night.

Today I enjoy the beauty of a soft rain on a lazy afternoon. I am grateful that God allowed me to come home to be one of the "Returned".

As you go your ways thank those who have served and if you have a moment take time to "Remember the Fallen".


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I still can t figure out how he finishes projects in days and mostly hand tool work.
> I don t know about American woodworker maybe traditional woodworker. That makes Pottz a Canadian woodworker?
> 
> Bob ran 3 new lines for new circuits today while walls are open. Basement ceiling is finished so a bit of a nightmare pulling the lines. Had one issue my helper wasn t were he was supposed to be.
> 
> - corelz125


Good time to do it ;-)) Where was the helper? Nowhere to be seen? ;-))

I can't figure out high-speed handwork eighter ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thank you Gunny!


----------



## pottz

> I have walked through the Valley of the Shadow of Death, past the twin pillars of fire at the Gates of Hell, and descended into the depths of that Abyss. There we have done battle with the Furies, some of those comrades have fallen.
> 
> Words cannot express what it is like to hold a fallen comrade in your arms, hear him call for his Mother, pray with him that God will take away the pain, and listen as he begs you to take him home because he is cold.
> 
> Nor can mere words do justice to the emotions you experience as you watch the last breath of life leave the body, see the eyes go cold and gray, then feel the gentle whisper of the wind as the spirit departs the body.
> 
> I have avenged my fallen comrades. The enemy has known true fear, and experienced the vicious taste of my wrath. They have learned I will show no mercy. But it did not bring them back.
> 
> My experience has taught me two lessons; the first is that life is short and should be enjoyed; the second is that Freedom is not free. It is paid for with blood and the sacrifice of those who stand on the line and say nothing crosses me on my watch. If you want past me you must go through me and I will not go quietly into the night.
> 
> Today I enjoy the beauty of a soft rain on a lazy afternoon. I am grateful that God allowed me to come home to be one of the "Returned".
> 
> As you go your ways thank those who have served and if you have a moment take time to "Remember the Fallen".
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


wow, those are powerful words my friend and spoken from someone many need to listen too in this day and age.i never held the hand of a fellow soldier but i did both my mon and dad as i watched them take their final breath.it's something that never leaves you,and haunts you.i only wish someday man can learn that war and killing is senseless and gets us nowhere.i know it's only a dream that will never come true,but we must hope and fight for that end of senseless distruction.sadly this world as we know it will come to a horrible ending,because history teaches us nothing!!!!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny, Thank you for your service.

Topa thanks for the Birthday whish.

Remember the fallen that served us today.


----------



## 987Ron

Today is the DAY. Remember, thank, enjoy. They gave so we may.

first coffee, kids over for dinner tonight. What else but hamburgers. Sunny, bright, 86 high latter.

DW, you have the lifestyle right. Like the stand for your engravings, do you make those? Switch? Power source, bttery, 120??

Move a few things around in the shop so the AC repair guy can get to it tomorrow. Looking forward to the week, visit to Nick Agar's new shop and classrooms in Brooklet. (Woodturning). AC fixed and some shop time…new air assist and air pump to try. Just happy we all can and do what we do. Hope to hear about Brant, the Chessie, possible adoption.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## DevinT

Happy Memorial Day!

Just remember, if you are going to fly your flag past dusk, it must be lit.


----------



## moke

Good day folks…...Happy Memorial Day to each and all. Blessings and gratitude to all that have served, both peace and war time, and all the fallen LE officers. Please thank Officers for their service. We are nationally loosing 266 officers a day to retirement, early retirement and career changes. We are hiring on average 43 daily. I'll let you draw your own conclusions.

Yesterday, I had the furnace and Central air installed in the new shop, that was the last project. Saturday, we moved the rest of the stuff up there. It was easy as it has a concrete driveway from the old garage, so I only needed to push the tools. The worst was the Drill Press which we moved on a refrigerator dolly. I thought it was going to be easy, but it is a very heavy and awkward old girl. It went from being huge and empty to being, OMG am I going to have room for all this stuff? When I suggested that I should add on anther 10 feet, it was suggested that my next wife could deal with that…..
I am extremely happy and just have some work to arrange and clean. I also have a lot of landscaping to do, but my old lawn tractor died, and is in for repair. I will take some photos and post them to my "workshop", then post a link here. I have had help from folks here on this website as well as every friend I had….thanks to all…..
I'll stop in the "garage" more often now…..I have a computer in the shop too! This project has been all consuming, but I read the postings every day, even though I didn't comment.

Oh pottzy, I ordered a telescoping flag pole with a 1000 lumen solar light on top…..I am going to flag two flags, the American and the thin blue line flag. I will interchange it with the Yankees flag on some days…some of the guys have been flying the thin blue line flag and getting egged occasionally but mine is 220 feet from the street and behind the house but can be seen from some angles, so we will see how that goes. Heck, I suppose its a real possibility that the Yankees will get egged more that the thin blue line.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I did, but when I suggested that I should add on anther 10 feet, it was suggested that my next wife could deal with that…..
> 
> - moke


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Marines think differently about problem solving.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Good day folks…...Happy Memorial Day to each and all. Blessings and gratitude to all that have served, both peace and war time, and all the fallen LE officers. Please thank Officers for their service. We are nationally loosing 266 officers a day to retirement, early retirement and career changes. We are hiring on average 43 daily. I ll let you draw your own conclusions.
> 
> .......................
> Oh pottzy, I ordered a telescoping flag pole with a 1000 lumen solar light on top…..I am going to flag two flags, the American and the thin blue line flag. I will interchange it with the Yankees flag on some days…some of the guys have been flying the thin blue line flag and getting egged occasionally but mine is 220 feet from the street and behind the house but can be seen from some angles, so we will see how that goes. Heck, I suppose its a real possibility that the Yankees will get egged more that the thin blue line.
> 
> - moke


Happy Memorial Day and thanks to all who have served in the service and police officers and firefighters.

-*Moke* Thanks for your service. What is the source of the police retirement/ hiring numbers? The conclusions are obvious ;-( One of the riots protesting a police officer defending himself from a beating and perpetrator trying to take his gun caused our grandson to change his career choice shortly before he started.

I have worn out 2 solar light systems shining on my flag pole.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Every year the local ROTC squadron comes out and puts up a new flag on my pole and lowers to 1/2 mast. I awake and find this.


----------



## pottz

> Good day folks…...Happy Memorial Day to each and all. Blessings and gratitude to all that have served, both peace and war time, and all the fallen LE officers. Please thank Officers for their service. We are nationally loosing 266 officers a day to retirement, early retirement and career changes. We are hiring on average 43 daily. I ll let you draw your own conclusions.
> 
> .......................
> Oh pottzy, I ordered a telescoping flag pole with a 1000 lumen solar light on top…..I am going to flag two flags, the American and the thin blue line flag. I will interchange it with the Yankees flag on some days…some of the guys have been flying the thin blue line flag and getting egged occasionally but mine is 220 feet from the street and behind the house but can be seen from some angles, so we will see how that goes. Heck, I suppose its a real possibility that the Yankees will get egged more that the thin blue line.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Happy Memorial Day and thanks to all who have served in the service and police officers and firefighters.
> 
> -*Moke* Thanks for your service. What is the source of the police retirement/ hiring numbers? The conclusions are obvious ;-( One of the riots protesting a police officer defending himself from a beating and perpetrator trying to take his gun caused our grandson to change his career choice shortly before he started.
> 
> I have worn out 2 solar light systems shining on my flag pole.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


mine is lit with low voltage outdoor lights,i gave up on solar a long time ago,i never seen one that was bright enough or that lasted very long.


----------



## pottz

> Every year the local ROTC squadron comes out and puts up a new flag on my pole and lowers to 1/2 mast. I awake and find this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


now thats how you pay respect to our vets.


----------



## moke

Topa,
I heard it twice now….I have friends that attends the Iowa Chief of Police conference last week and they confirmed the numbers, but I first heard the "quitting" number on that news station that used to be WGN…News Nation? They seem to be less biased than most of the others….but who knows…The hiring number I heard yesterday from the Sheriff of our county. He and I started about the same time, I was his campaign manager, and we get together most weekend, and he can really push woodworking machines up an inclined driveway!

I have an friend that was on Ferguson PD when the Brown incident occurred. He stood a post during the riots with a shield,helmet and baton. He said he was terrified, he said every fiber of his being told him to quit and leave, only a sense of duty and loyalty to his friends made him stay. As I am sure anyone, that was ever in war has felt. (Thus what today is about) So when these incidents occur, it is no wonder there is anyone left….As your grandson probably figured out there is a lot of pressure from the families to quit too….the news media has a tendency to hype the incidents too, families watch that and put pressure on the officers too. And who can blame these folks for wanting to keep their son/husband safe, particularly when right now, every company seems like they are working for help.


----------



## corelz125

Most holidays are just a day off for people to hang out and get a day off. They forget why it's a holiday,

Bob the helper might of been either looking for the cat or messing with the dog. At least I got him away from his video game for a couple of hours.

Nice to see you moved in Moke. Yankee fan in the Midwest. How did that happen?


----------



## 987Ron

> Every year the local ROTC squadron comes out and puts up a new flag on my pole and lowers to 1/2 mast. I awake and find this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> That is great. Brought tears to my eyes. Wonderful way to pay respect.


----------



## moke

Corel…thanks….it's great, or it will be as soon as I get this hernia repaired from pushing this Metal Lathe around..LOL.

My Dad was a good ball player…he played in the Minors for a Yankees affiliate, kind of a precurser for the Minors. He called it semi-pro. He was a catcher, so was his son, who tried hard, played in college, but simply didn't have the talent he had.

I have a photo somewhere, with a yankees jersey on my incubator, when I was a few hours old.

WBBN- awesome! They must have a great commander!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WBBN- awesome! They must have a great commander!
> 
> - moke


Once a year I teach a two day class on leadership at that unit. Have for a long time. Commander of course does the shock and awe introduction making me sound like a superhero or some such. So they know who I am each year. They have the ability to earn a service ribbon by way of certain community service type work. Tasks like this are part of that. So I will send of as thank you note and fill out proper form so they get credit. Ribbons for ROTC students are important as they are working towards scholarship points. Atta boys make one stand out, and competition can be stiff.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> mine is lit with low voltage outdoor lights,i gave up on solar a long time ago,i never seen one that was bright enough or that lasted very long.
> 
> - pottz


I ran a leg of power out to garden and hooked up a 20 watt LED floodlight. Use a dusk to dawn sensor. It is well lit.


----------



## Peteybadboy

This SOB is my uncle wah. 3 amphibious landings ww2. PHILIPPINES. HOW MANY are alive because of this man? Machine gun nest boss..Warran Schlapher. Hero.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* I suspected it was professional organization stats. About the only one I have heard here is Seattle PD has lost 20% in the last year. We have 2 nephews that are the twin sheriffs of Lewis and Thurston counties. They said there have been twin sheriffs before, but they believe they are the first identical twin sheriffs. https://www.chronline.com/stories/believe-it-or-not-ripleys-to-feature-twin-sheriffs-rob-and-john-snaza,68400 I think they are extremely busy these days with the WA legislature trying to take away every procedure they have to control violent criminals. All the martyrs in the cause have had warrants for violence against women ;-(

Congrats on getting moved in.

*pottz, et al* My solar lights have lit the flag very well. I could be because we do not have street lights close by.

*corelz125* I must have missed out on childhood. Dad started me crawling up and down ¼ mile-long corn rows pulling weeds when I was about 4. By the time I was 12, I was the milkmaid milking about 30 head twice a day. Times have changed. Probably a good thing we never had video games ;-))


----------



## pottz

> This SOB is my uncle wah. 3 amphibious landings ww2. PHILIPPINES. HOW MANY are alive because of this man? Machine gun nest boss..Warran Schlapher. Hero.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


god bless that man petey,he is what today is all about.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Radar Footage of 9 UFOs Swarming US Navy Ship Confirmed True by Pentagon

https://www.theepochtimes.com/mkt_breakingnews/radar-footage-of-nine-ufos-swarming-us-navy-ship-confirmed-true-by-pentagon_3838104.html?utm_source=News&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=breaking-2021-05-31-3&mktids=1598ba552282ce66852327bbbfb475ed&est=t1SmKEmTYjHX2KEZU%2Bl7eUlxS2zTAzfIiwAxND1F5yCwcSpSBxszGUiX4Zl3WN0%3D


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This SOB is my uncle wah. 3 amphibious landings ww2. PHILIPPINES. HOW MANY are alive because of this man? Machine gun nest boss..Warran Schlapher. Hero.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> god bless that man petey,he is what today is all about.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

"This nation will remain the land of the free only so long as it is the home of the brave." Elmer Davis


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> This SOB is my uncle wah. 3 amphibious landings ww2. PHILIPPINES. HOW MANY are alive because of this man? Machine gun nest boss..Warran Schlapher. Hero.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## corelz125

There was this blonde city-girl who was out driving and
found herself in a rural area.
She noted a farm animal standing next to a farmer and
stopped the car to ask the farmer a question.
"Sir," she inquired, "Why doesn't this cow have any horns?"
The farmer cocked his head for a moment, then began in
a patient tone:
"Well, ma'am, cattle can do a powerful lot of damage with horns. Sometimes we keep'em trimmed down with a hacksaw.
Other times we can fix up the young 'uns by puttin'
a couple drops of acid where their horns would grow in,
and that stops 'em cold.
Still, there are some breeds of cattle that never grow horns.
"But the reason this cow don't have no horns, ma'am,
is 'cause it's a horse."


----------



## pottz

> There was this blonde city-girl who was out driving and
> found herself in a rural area.
> She noted a farm animal standing next to a farmer and
> stopped the car to ask the farmer a question.
> "Sir," she inquired, "Why doesn't this cow have any horns?"
> The farmer cocked his head for a moment, then began in
> a patient tone:
> "Well, ma'am, cattle can do a powerful lot of damage with horns. Sometimes we keep'em trimmed down with a hacksaw.
> Other times we can fix up the young 'uns by puttin'
> a couple drops of acid where their horns would grow in,
> and that stops 'em cold.
> Still, there are some breeds of cattle that never grow horns.
> "But the reason this cow don't have no horns, ma'am,
> is 'cause it's a horse."
> 
> - corelz125


good one and dw safe,i think ?


----------



## corelz125

Yea times are different now Bob. Kids have it easier now.
I see that explains it Moke. I played rec softball with a few guys who played minor league ball and they were so much better than everyone else and those guys werent even good enough to get close to the big league.

Good stories about your uncle Warren and the rotc kids.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Nice patriotic postings-* And tomorrow marks June 1st, 2021- half over

I look forward to things that seem to be improving and opening up… I have made much headway on working with the LED acrylic cuttings…

Ron-



> *DW, Like the stand for your engravings, do you make those? Switch? Power source, bttery, 120??*
> 
> - 987Ron


*The base- Amazon cable or 3- AA batteries

Amazon* _








Acrylic Sheet Clear Cast Plexiglass 12×12 inches Square Panel 1/8 Thick (3mm) Clear Plastic Plexi Perspex Plate Panel with Protective Paper for Signs, DIY Display Projects, Craft (5)

If you need an SVG file to cut it to fit the base, then let me know…

Like your track car- speeds and feeds…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Still, there are some breeds of cattle that never grow horns.
> "But the reason this cow don't have no horns, ma'am,
> is 'cause it's a horse."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *good one and dw safe,i think ?*
> 
> - pottz


Please, Let me say "Corelz is the rightful anointed Joke Meister from Corona Crazy" he stated that he posts them as they come… I did not find it humous due to the farmer knowing that what he said was not true and to suggest the acid drops into where the horns were supposed to form- sounds cruel… IMO similar to castration…

This is why I post the perch compared to a written response…










Husky Receives Water Fountain And More | Mail Time


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> There was this blonde city-girl who was out driving and
> found herself in a rural area.
> She noted a farm animal standing next to a farmer and
> stopped the car to ask the farmer a question.
> "Sir," she inquired, "Why doesn't this cow have any horns?"
> The farmer cocked his head for a moment, then began in
> a patient tone:
> "Well, ma'am, cattle can do a powerful lot of damage with horns. Sometimes we keep'em trimmed down with a hacksaw.
> Other times we can fix up the young 'uns by puttin'
> a couple drops of acid where their horns would grow in,
> and that stops 'em cold.
> Still, there are some breeds of cattle that never grow horns.
> "But the reason this cow don't have no horns, ma'am,
> is 'cause it's a horse."
> 
> - corelz125


Good one ;-))

That reminds me of the late great Paul Harvey reporting the US government asking states how many cattle guards they have. The states mostly just provided a number. Why try to count them? The gubbermint told 2 or 3 states with the highest number if they did not cut their number down t more in line with the average they were going to lose federal funding ;-)) I suppose that lead to this with Obama and Biden ;-))

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/factcheck/2020/10/28/fact-check-decades-old-joke-cattle-guards-features-biden-obama/6052628002/

A friend and I were hunting near Wenatchee, WA. The land was leased to ranchers to graze cattle. There were signs warning of cattle guards ahead. A hunter from the Seattle area stopped and ask us about the cattle guards. He said I see lots of warning signs but no cattle guards. After we finished feeding him BS about how they hid in the area to guard cattle and make sure city slickers did not shoot one, I'm sure he looked ten times to make sure he was shooting at a deer instead of a Hereford or Angus ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I did not find it humous due to the farmer knowing that what he said was not true and to suggest the acid drops into where the horns were supposed to form- sounds cruel… IMO similar to castration…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Hot iron branding is much worse than castration or dehorning


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I did not find it humous due to the farmer knowing that what he said was not true and to suggest the acid drops into where the horns were supposed to form- sounds cruel… IMO similar to castration…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Hot iron branding is much worse* than castration or dehorning
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


OK the physical burning- ouch… then there is the psychological branding from a social setting… We have the infamous- Hester Prynne; The Scarlet Letter; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Scarlet_Letter


----------



## pottz

gettin too deep for me at the end of a three day weekend,mike drop,pottz out !!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> gettin too deep for me at the end of a three day weekend,mike drop,pottz out !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Sleep tight tonight; Captain- June 1st, 2021 begins - adapt or perish or enjoy what you have and share the joys-

My goodnight missing (disappointed) post was Petey not updating us on the sous vide steak dinner… Oh well… Maybe Pottz's smoker wins this one…

G-night Patriots-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Hot iron branding is much worse* than castration or dehorning
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> OK the physical burning- ouch… then there is the psychological branding from a social setting… We have the infamous- Hester Prynne; The Scarlet Letter; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Scarlet_Letter
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No idea, they are not livestock ;-0


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The largest American Flag ever made at Hoover Dam this Memorial DAy.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa, thanks for posting that picture!


----------



## 987Ron

Up late with the kids over for dinner, so up late this am. Coffee on the porch, watch the bluebirds. Breakfast.

Some bad news for all if it is true. The local county line liquor store just raised the prices really high. Jim Bean sold out. etc. The story is there is a shortage of glass bottles in the liquor industry, Jim Bean employees on strike etc.
I do not buy enough to know if the prices are that different. German Bier seems the same as I remember but again my consumption is pretty small. Seems the Virus has given a lot of industry excuses to not stocking enough inventory and higher prices.

The high of the day will be when the AC guys fix the one in the shop today. Moved things around so they can get to it easily. Found a couple of things I had lost and some stuff to toss. Even vacuumed the floor.

Have a great day, nice here 85 this afternoon, clear skies, slight breeze. Grandfather sun is bright. 
Have a great day.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Up and functional. Coworkers wife has had bad migraine since Friday. He's out today taking her to doctor. Short crew with boss out as well.

Going to be one of THOSE weeks.


----------



## bandit571

Breakfast was the usual 4 pills…followed by a Jimmie Dean Sausage Breakfast Bowl.

Morning to ya..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How the World Ran Out of Everything*
https://dnyuz.com/2021/06/01/how-the-world-ran-out-of-everything/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*BUSINESS- The Southwest Is America's New Factory Hub. 'Cranes Everywhere.'*
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-southwest-is-americas-new-factory-hub-cranes-everywhere-11622554044










When going to the cities I can't help see the cranes and construction… thankfully I'm on the edge of this surround by the national forest… interesting to be able to live and see what they call progress…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Good morning,

Went to the skin doc, checked out ok. Almost caught up w all doc visits.

Been a few days of parting. Girls beat the boys in golf and cards ugg.

Going out to lunch w my wife and taking the dawg with us.

Beautiful day in s/w fla, going to get hot and today starts the rainy season I am told by the weather report. We need it. My lawn is pretty crispy.

Got my dremel, going to pick up some additional bits for wood carving. May give it a try later this pm.

Gunny sorry about the work situation this week.

Hope all is well with each of you.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey: Seems the girls win a lot. Is that a participation trophy you are carving for the men?

Took some range balls found in and around our back yard to the club house. 3 young guys were teeing off on 1. Good looking well built men. A girl walked up and they ask if she wanted to go ahead or she could play with them. She agreed to join them. No bets. After the 3 guys all teed off they started to walk up to the womens tee. She said wait I haven't teed off yet. They said but you would want to use the women's tee, she answered, no, I'll use the same tee box you do that way you will have no excuse when I beat you. She out drove two of them and was even with the other. Hers was in the middle of the fairway, theirs was scattered. The GSU girls golf team uses this course for practice and some tournaments, I think she was one of them. They all can make most of the guys look bad…..particularly the short game. 
All the other golf balls we find here we give to the kids, only the range balls that cheapster golfs use do I take up to the club house. Only seems fair.


----------



## corelz125

Haha never know who your up against Ron


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron,

No, men have won two years running and handily. We are up this year 5-2 I think. Our wives are very competitive, as are we, our wives win the women's majors, us guys are hard pressed to beat the best men in our club. We can win "Net" tournaments. (a friend and I missed by one shot this year in the member member "net" That would have given us a "bear" trophy.

Ron I like that story- good women players can be exceptional. That woman talked "trash" but backed it up. Impressive. Corelz I learned that "up against thing" early, really fat kid crushed me in one on one (basketball) I could not understand how he could move so fast.

I actually fell asleep in my chair watching dremel carving videos. I never nap. Maybe it was all the excitement?

Anyway I have a cocktail - here is to you all.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Out restocking tonight. We split up over two shops and get it done in an hour.


----------



## pottz

> Out restocking tonight. We split up over two shops and get it done in an hour.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


your a machine gunny,do you ever get tierd ? just got back from the periodontist getting a deep cleaning then setting up for some gum surgery.oh ya some fun too come!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I actually fell asleep in my chair watching dremel carving videos. I never nap. * Maybe it was all the excitement?*
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Could be- but could it be because this won't be an easy rodeo? Honestly, is there any easy specialty in woodworking? and with the electronics coming into play many want to be like someone they soon find out…

Stumpy Nubs may give you some inspiration on carving…

Here is an example- Bandit with his "traditional" woodworking techniques… IMO 1st I would not want to and *2nd I would not be able to match him*; the guy has it mastered, again woodworker what skill is your comfort zone?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

just got back from the periodontist getting a deep cleaning then setting up for some gum surgery.oh ya some fun too come!!!!

- pottz
[/QUOTE]

Well brother you have entered the early 60's IMO this is where it begins; yet glad to hear that you are looking out for your self…










SHOUT OUT Remember to keep on top of your *animal's dental health…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The official "tuck-in" light has been completed…


----------



## pottz

> just got back from the periodontist getting a deep cleaning then setting up for some gum surgery.oh ya some fun too come!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well brother you have entered the early 60 s IMO this is where it begins; yet glad to hear that you are looking out for your self…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOUT OUT Remember to keep on top of your *animal s dental health…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh yeah bud i take care of myself,always have.i love people that go to their doctor or whatever med professional and say they dont know what their talkin about,and disregard the advise.denial will kill you faster than anything.if you dont listen and take the advise do one of two things,either stop going or so what they say.my dads doctor,which was mine had to cut off his meds every year because he wouldn't go in for check ups.he never wanted to know what was wrong,well it probably shortened his life by many years.


----------



## pottz

> The official "tuck-in" light has been completed…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


pretty damn cool dw.the light not the long neck!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx Pottz- My plan is to incorporate laser projects into woodworking…

Steve- Did the bears get him camping?

Up in the perch…


----------



## 987Ron

AC guys coming back tomorrow and hopefully get the ac working. Hot out there. 
Suppose to have a visit to Nick Agar's new woodturning shop and classrooms in Brooklet this week. He is supposedly of the top woodturners, British. Have no idea why he chose to move here. His shop is in the same string of buildings that Bubba Prosser's Seafood is in…place we get shrimp. Bubba has his won boat, works off Ga coast. 
Pottz: My last visit to the dentist the hygienist she gave me one of those water picks to use. I had water all over the bath room. What a mess, still trying to master it. Don't like it but it is suppose to help the gums. We shall see.


----------



## pottz

> AC guys coming back tomorrow and hopefully get the ac working. Hot out there.
> Suppose to have a visit to Nick Agar s new woodturning shop and classrooms in Brooklet this week. He is supposedly of the top woodturners, British. Have no idea why he chose to move here. His shop is in the same string of buildings that Bubba Prosser s Seafood is in…place we get shrimp. Bubba has his won boat, works off Ga coast.
> Pottz: My last visit to the dentist the hygienist she gave me one of those water picks to use. I had water all over the bath room. What a mess, still trying to master it. Don t like it but it is suppose to help the gums. We shall see.
> 
> - 987Ron


mine gave me these tiny little,id call em minature bottle brushes too better clean between the teeth.


----------



## pottz

> Thx Pottz- My plan is to incorporate laser projects into woodworking…
> 
> Steve- Did the bears get him camping?
> 
> Up in the perch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh hey i forgot too inform,the trees around gunny's backyard were getting a little over grown so im gifting him a full tree trimming tomorrow.they start early so you'll wanna be outta the perch.it may be gone though ? sorry it's for the benefit of all the members enjoyment.you understand,right ?


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all Going look at DW's go to sleep image and hopefully make it to the bed.


----------



## pottz

> Nite all Going look at DW s go to sleep image and hopefully make it to the bed.
> 
> - 987Ron


nighty nite ron !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Thx Pottz- My plan is to incorporate laser projects into woodworking…
> 
> Steve- Did the bears get him camping?
> 
> Up in the perch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> oh hey i forgot too inform,the trees around gunny s backyard were getting a little over grown so im gifting him a full tree trimming tomorrow.they start early so you ll wanna be outta the perch.it may be gone though ? sorry it s for the benefit of all the members enjoyment.you understand,right ?
> 
> - pottz


After this last joke post.. even the Buzzard don't want to perch near here…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This is always good for a laugh. Is Guam still there or did the island tip over?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> oh yeah bud i take care of myself,always have.i love people that go to their doctor or whatever med professional and say they dont know what their talkin about,and disregard the advise.denial will kill you faster than anything.if you dont listen and take the advise do one of two things,either stop going or so what they say.my dads doctor,which was mine had to cut off his meds every year because he wouldn t go in for check ups.he never wanted to know what was wrong,well it probably shortened his life by many years.
> 
> - pottz


I have been on both sides of that boat. I have had docs say I was one of the few patients that did as advised to get the best results. Trusting the idiot that double dosed me on Topamax was the 2nd biggest mistake of my life. Being annexed into this chity was the biggest.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One day little Johnny went to his father, and asked him if he could buy him a $200 bicycle for his birthday. Johnny's father said, "Johnny, we have a $80,000 mortgage on the house, and you want me to buy you a bicycle? Wait until Christmas."
> 
> Christmas came around, and Johnny asked again. The father said, "Well, the mortgage is still extremely high, sorry about that … Ask me again some other time."
> 
> Well, about 2 days later, the boy was seen walking out of the house with all his belongings in a suitcase. The father felt sorry for him, and asked him why he was leaving.
> 
> The boy said, "Yesterday I was walking past your room, and I heard you say that you were pulling out, and mommy said that you should wait because she was coming too, and I'll be DAMNED if I get stuck with a $80,000 mortgage!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> OH MAN THATS HILARIOUS. sorry dw but yes it s an lol x3. get back on the perch,while it s still their !!! ive got a huge bird cage coming tomorrow so you wont be homeless.luv ya bud !
> 
> - pottz


No naughty words. It must be PG ;-))


----------



## pottz

> This is always good for a laugh. Is Guam still there or did the island tip over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


oh my god,is he serious ? mind blown-kaboommmm!!!


----------



## pottz

> One day little Johnny went to his father, and asked him if he could buy him a $200 bicycle for his birthday. Johnny's father said, "Johnny, we have a $80,000 mortgage on the house, and you want me to buy you a bicycle? Wait until Christmas."
> 
> Christmas came around, and Johnny asked again. The father said, "Well, the mortgage is still extremely high, sorry about that … Ask me again some other time."
> 
> Well, about 2 days later, the boy was seen walking out of the house with all his belongings in a suitcase. The father felt sorry for him, and asked him why he was leaving.
> 
> The boy said, "Yesterday I was walking past your room, and I heard you say that you were pulling out, and mommy said that you should wait because she was coming too, and I'll be DAMNED if I get stuck with a $80,000 mortgage!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> OH MAN THATS HILARIOUS. sorry dw but yes it s an lol x3. get back on the perch,while it s still their !!! ive got a huge bird cage coming tomorrow so you wont be homeless.luv ya bud !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No naughty words. It must be PG ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


what naughty words bob ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> This is always good for a laugh. Is Guam still there or did the island tip over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One day little Johnny went to his father, and asked him if he could buy him a $200 bicycle for his birthday. Johnny's father said, "Johnny, we have a $80,000 mortgage on the house, and you want me to buy you a bicycle? Wait until Christmas."
> 
> Christmas came around, and Johnny asked again. The father said, "Well, the mortgage is still extremely high, sorry about that … Ask me again some other time."
> 
> Well, about 2 days later, the boy was seen walking out of the house with all his belongings in a suitcase. The father felt sorry for him, and asked him why he was leaving.
> 
> The boy said, "Yesterday I was walking past your room, and I heard you say that you were pulling out, and mommy said that you should wait because she was coming too, and I'll be DAMNED if I get stuck with a $80,000 mortgage!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> OH MAN THATS HILARIOUS. sorry dw but yes it s an lol x3. get back on the perch,while it s still their !!! ive got a huge bird cage coming tomorrow so you wont be homeless.luv ya bud !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No naughty words. It must be PG ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> what naughty words bob ?
> 
> - pottz


I said no naughty words; therefore, PG ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This is always good for a laugh. Is Guam still there or did the island tip over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> oh my god,is he serious ? mind blown-kaboommmm!!!
> 
> - pottz


That explains why Congress is so screwed up ;-)) I wonder how that officer kept from bursting out laughing. Laughter is a spontaneous response that may or may not be controllable ;-))


----------



## pottz

> One day little Johnny went to his father, and asked him if he could buy him a $200 bicycle for his birthday. Johnny's father said, "Johnny, we have a $80,000 mortgage on the house, and you want me to buy you a bicycle? Wait until Christmas."
> 
> Christmas came around, and Johnny asked again. The father said, "Well, the mortgage is still extremely high, sorry about that … Ask me again some other time."
> 
> Well, about 2 days later, the boy was seen walking out of the house with all his belongings in a suitcase. The father felt sorry for him, and asked him why he was leaving.
> 
> The boy said, "Yesterday I was walking past your room, and I heard you say that you were pulling out, and mommy said that you should wait because she was coming too, and I'll be DAMNED if I get stuck with a $80,000 mortgage!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> OH MAN THATS HILARIOUS. sorry dw but yes it s an lol x3. get back on the perch,while it s still their !!! ive got a huge bird cage coming tomorrow so you wont be homeless.luv ya bud !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No naughty words. It must be PG ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> what naughty words bob ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I said no naughty words; therefore, PG ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i gotta stand behind the joke meister on this one !


----------



## pottz

> This is always good for a laugh. Is Guam still there or did the island tip over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> oh my god,is he serious ? mind blown-kaboommmm!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That explains why Congress is so screwed up ;-)) I wonder how hat officer kept from bursting out laughing. Laughter is a spontaneous response that may or may not be controllable ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i gotta say he showed "extreme" control because i would have tore that guy guy so bad he'd never be seen again ! one more idiot in a world full of em.and we wonder why our political system is so screwed up ? i sure hope he was joking and later said,im just pullin your leg,ha ha !!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This is always good for a laugh. Is Guam still there or did the island tip over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> oh my god,is he serious ? mind blown-kaboommmm!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That explains why Congress is so screwed up ;-)) I wonder how hat officer kept from bursting out laughing. Laughter is a spontaneous response that may or may not be controllable ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i gotta say he showed "extreme" control because i would have tore that guy guy so bad he d never be seen again ! one more idiot in a world full of em.and we wonder why our political system is so screwed up ? i sure hope he was joking and later said,im just pullin your leg,ha ha !!!
> 
> - pottz


Why would he waste everyone's time in a Congressional hearing if he wasn't really that stupid? We have confirmation of that level of stupidity here in this chity. They ignore propane code, fire code, and structural code. There really are people that stupid and worse yet, stupider people elect them! It is no wonder Georgia, Texas, and others are trying to tighten up their voting laws. If they can't read and write to register and read well enough to find their ID, we need to keep them out of the system.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here is another example of extreme stupidity: "Zero Youth Detention launching the Regional Peacekeepers Collective, June 4th with two public in-person events."

"King County Executive Dow Constantine and the King County Board of Health have declared June 4th, 2021 as King County Regional Community Safety and Well-being Day in recognition of the rising rates of gun violence in this region and establishment of a pilot program called the King County Regional Peacekeepers Collective (RPKC)."

"Zero Youth Detention" are keywords here. Most of the gun violence is gangbangers warring over turf. They are not old enough to have firearms! much less carry them for wars and robberies to support drug habits.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## corelz125

One of those weeks already Gunny? 
What are they going to do with the kids? Give them a time out then give them some milk and cookies and that's gonna stop them from committing crimes?


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW funny, wife took our dawg for a teeth cleaning yesterday,

WOW SW Fl university woman's softball team won the national championship yesterday.

DW on power carving, I can't get the dremel extension to work. Instructions are weak. Going to try again today.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Little bit of organization


----------



## 987Ron

> - woodbutcherbynight


My mantra this am for sure. On the porch with my second cup. Sunny slight chance of rain this afternoon. 
While new and "better" ways need to be used in many social problem areas, "better" seems not to be part of it. The Univ. here is full of it.

A student here at the Univ complaining of the program used for online teaching as not working, used one of the so called non workiing items to report it. Also claimed the professor was at fault. After much investigation the professor was cleared, the program was deemed to be functioning fine in all areas, the student was not reprimanded in any way. The professor took 3 days defending himself, the IT dept, spent 5 days looking at the complaint to find it invalid. Seems the student was failing. Wanted an excuse to get a passing grade. 
There are sites on line for students to find how to "use the system" to get passing grades, how to cheat, etc.
Forms already to fill out with the appropriate wording already inserted. The Profs see these forms submitted to the school and all that is done is the student has downloaded it and put his name on it. No rewording of the so called issue. Univ. does not nothing to these students.

One Phd teaching upper level students told me his best students are military from Hunter Stewart Army base, Port authority employees from Savanah, Gulfstream Aircraft employees, and other business people, not the kid that Daddy is paying the way.

The profs are leaving the profession to a lesser degree but for much of the same reasons the police are.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to talk meself out of….resawing the Ash left overs…..to make a bunch of 1/2" thick planks…...not much else going on. Have to wait until the weekend for any Yard Sales…..drat.

Table has been accepted by the Boss out in the Gazebo…...there is now a planter sitting in the center of the top…









paper plate to protect the table top?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning All-

Petey learning a new tool I find is both fun and frustrating- keep us updated. Good owner care on your Dawg's teeth.

Pottz- thx for clearing the area of your trees- now it is easier to see what is going on in there…


----------



## 987Ron

The buzzards in S. Georgia do not seem to perch much. See them circling high in the sky or on the side of the road cleaning up the road kill.


----------



## pottz

> Morning All-
> 
> Petey learning a new tool I find is both fun and frustrating- keep us updated. Good owner care on your Dawg s teeth.
> 
> Pottz- thx for clearing the area of your trees- now it is easier to see what is going on in there…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no problem also makes it easier for super eagle too swoop down for a quick meal !


----------



## bandit571

Cardio Workout is done for today…













































All about 3/8" thick….Used the tablesaw to act as a kerf cutter..









Doesn't have enough reach


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- +1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A student here at the Univ complaining of the program used for online teaching as not working, used one of the so called non workiing items to report it. Also claimed the professor was at fault. After much investigation the professor was cleared, the program was deemed to be functioning fine in all areas, the student was not reprimanded in any way. The professor took 3 days defending himself, the IT dept, spent 5 days looking at the complaint to find it invalid. Seems the student was failing. Wanted an excuse to get a passing grade.
> There are sites on line for students to find how to "use the system" to get passing grades, how to cheat, etc.
> Forms already to fill out with the appropriate wording already inserted. The Profs see these forms submitted to the school and all that is done is the student has downloaded it and put his name on it. No rewording of the so called issue. Univ. does not nothing to these students.
> 
> One Phd teaching upper level students told me his best students are military from Hunter Stewart Army base, Port authority employees from Savanah, Gulfstream Aircraft employees, and other business people, not the kid that Daddy is paying the way.
> 
> The profs are leaving the profession to a lesser degree but for much of the same reasons the police are.
> 
> - 987Ron


*Ron*, Looking at history we are in the Apathy phases of the Tytler cycle; accept no responsibility for problems and blame everyone else for a system of corruption. I met a fellow who was getting into his grandkid's education. He said they do not teach English anymore, they teach language arts. Words have no definitions as we had in English. Words mean whatever they want them to mean. Professors are having to "clean up" their courses by removing every word that might offend someone. Every word can now be offensive without any precise definitions.

*bandit* Are matching chairs the next project? Table seems too classy for the lawn chairs. ;-)


----------



## Peteybadboy

Cheers Gunny Garage Crew,

Just heard the lightning alarm go off at the golf course. Maybe we get some needed rain.

Gunny I would add, don't talk to me before I have had my coffee, never touch it even if to refill (I will do that), you can however refill my scotch. (don't add ice I got that)

Topa higher education seems to be a strange place these days. Limited "free" speech, removing words that "hurt or offend"? On-line learning seems to me would lead to cheating. I would be bored out of my mind too.

Cheers enjoy the evening


----------



## Peteybadboy

Special request,

NOOB woodworking and new to LJ my bro in law SharpIV just posted a walnut coffee table to his projects.

It would be nice if you could comment and welcome him.

Thanks in advance


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Cheers Gunny Garage Crew,
> 
> Just heard the lightning alarm go off at the golf course. Maybe we get some needed rain.
> 
> Gunny I would add, don t talk to me before I have had my coffee, never touch it even if to refill (I will do that), you can however refill my scotch. (don t add ice I got that)
> 
> Topa higher education seems to be a strange place these days. Limited "free" speech, removing words that "hurt or offend"? On-line learning seems to me would lead to cheating. I would be bored out of my mind too.
> 
> Cheers enjoy the evening
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I ran into that issue about professors being called on the carpet for using words that offend students while I was researching psychology looking for a way to get the chity council and the wicked witch of the west to take propane code seriously. I have seen a little of it in the news when they throw out any speaker who does not support left-wing disasters on college campuses. Evergreen State in Olympia is a prime example. I'm beginning to doubt there is any real education at any level these days. ;-((


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Special request,
> 
> NOOB woodworking and new to LJ my bro in law SharpIV just posted a walnut coffee table to his projects.
> 
> It would be nice if you could comment and welcome him.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Gotcha, posted a comment.


----------



## pottz

> Special request,
> 
> NOOB woodworking and new to LJ my bro in law SharpIV just posted a walnut coffee table to his projects.
> 
> It would be nice if you could comment and welcome him.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> - Peteybadboy


takin care of petey,even invited him to stop by.he's not new here though,almost 2 years.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Got my Cardio today as well- You are a great inspiration Bandit… The swimming pool has been acid-washed and clean, with new H20. Job offers and negotiations in it AM… so far interesting but not the right one… Then on to the laser and projects.

Update: Gunny never has had a tuck-in and I thought maybe it was because he needed a bed lamp so I did some computer work (this takes time) and ran a few test cuts… Hmmm Remember this is how it looks on wood but when using edge light LED it will "pop". Many node adjustments on the Eagle- this is not the one… I'll give it another try tomorrow…



















This is the look that I'm going for- a Buzzard friendly Eagle-


----------



## Peteybadboy

I like the Eagle DW,

Boys thanks for the support for my bro in law Sharpiv. Did you see my end table design on he end of the couch?

Driving up to SC to see my sis and Sharpiv next week.

Thanks to you all he has a DT1 I have never had one!

Pottz thanks for his invite to Gunnys Garage, He will have no idea what that means…I will explain.

U boyz (and Girl) are good.

Thanks


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Update: Gunny never has had a tuck-in and I thought maybe it was because he needed a bed lamp so I did some computer work (this takes time) and ran a few test cuts… Hmmm Remember this is how it looks on wood but when using edge light LED it will "pop". Many node adjustments on the Eagle- this is not the one… I ll give it another try tomorrow…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Pretty cool looking. Great progress with the laser thus far.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx- Gunny


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Anyone heard from Devin lately?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Got my Cardio today as well-
> This is the look that I m going for- a Buzzard friendly Eagle-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*DW* That is a good sign from above. I had a cardio call today from a "Medicare contractor.* They told me I could verify them with my general practioner. If it is real, it will be the first call that was not a scam this year. Matter of fact, I do not recall the last call that was legit ;-(

Good looking Desert Eagle ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Anyone heard from Devin lately?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I think she made a comment last night or the night before.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max*- thx for the comment and the Devin question… I ask that we wait for June 4th is coming and then post a happy birthday… but until Friday Devin will have to wait for my gift… I can't wait to post. but no previews…

Does anyone remember when Pottz used to send some nice gifts when he was at the "show"?
So now we know June 4th is upon us… time to prepare for a virtual gift-giving Devin…

Sorry, Petey all I sent was prayers and from your post, they were received… relax Pottz keeps a tight budget and just a shout-out will do? or will it… June 4th


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Any JUNE birthday coming up? Let us know…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Dire Wolf vid- (as far as I know he is the site animal and if not I like him)

Morning Routine With My Husky Arguing About Wearing A Collar Again!


----------



## pottz

> Anyone heard from Devin lately?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


she spends most of the time on the plane threads.


----------



## pottz

> *Top Max*- thx for the comment and the Devin question… I ask that we wait for June 4th is coming and then post a happy birthday… but until Friday Devin will have to wait for my gift… I can t wait to post. but no previews…
> 
> Does anyone remember when Pottz used to send some nice gifts when he was at the "show"?
> So now we know June 4th is upon us… time to prepare for a virtual gift-giving Devin…
> 
> Sorry, Petey all I sent was prayers and from your post, they were received… relax Pottz keeps a tight budget and just a shout-out will do? or will it… June 4th
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


killed the gift budget putting in the cali patio,and spa in gunnies back yard.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I saw on the news the NY subway was cyberattacked by China and Russians will gross something like 3 trillion with ransomware and Revil this year attacking US companies. Who is guarding Gunny's Garage?


----------



## corelz125

I don't think she was in the hpoyd thread today. 
DW and Ron how long does it take to program one of those projects?


----------



## DevinT

Hi there. Only 3 weeks left to ship my plane for the 2021 plane swap, and I've still 15 steps left to finish the plane and the bonus item. It's going to be a crap-shoot if I can start/finish the second bonus item.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I don t think she was in the hpoyd thread today.
> DW and Ron how long does it take to program one of those projects?
> 
> - corelz125


Minutes to hours depending on the projects… the eagle will take some time but the other areas- minutes…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> killed the gift budget putting in the cali patio,and spa in gunnies back yard.
> 
> - pottz


Blah blah- You invited Devin to the Garage now you need to stand up and send a gift this Fri. 6/4

and you had time and $$$ for a tree trim and guess what we are still here!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I saw on the news the NY subway was cyberattacked by China and Russians will gross something like 3 trillion with ransomware and Revil this year attacking US companies. *Who is guarding Gunny s Garage*?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## DevinT

https://www.lumberjocks.com/DevinT/blog/132564


----------



## DevinT

corelz, he meant "2021 plane swap"-I am always lurking on HPOYD thread and here, but past few days I've spent in the shop and just been reporting a few things back to swap thread.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> https://www.lumberjocks.com/DevinT/blog/132564
> 
> - DevinT


----------



## bandit571

> Cheers Gunny Garage Crew,
> 
> Just heard the lightning alarm go off at the golf course. Maybe we get some needed rain.
> 
> Gunny I would add, don t talk to me before I have had my coffee, never touch it even if to refill (I will do that), you can however refill my scotch. (don t add ice I got that)
> 
> Topa higher education seems to be a strange place these days. Limited "free" speech, removing words that "hurt or offend"? On-line learning seems to me would lead to cheating. I would be bored out of my mind too.
> 
> Cheers enjoy the evening
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> I ran into that issue about professors being called on the carpet for using words that offend students while I was researching psychology looking for a way to get the chity council and the wicked witch of the west to take propane code seriously. I have seen a little of it in the news when they throw out any speaker who does not support left-wing disasters on college campuses. Evergreen State in Olympia is a prime example. I m beginning to doubt there is any real education at any level these days. ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Years ago, in the town of Yellow Springs, OH….was "college" known as Antioch…..VERY Liberal Arts school…..got so far to the Left, and so bad….state finally just shut it down….by cutting off any funds. We used to have to drive to the Armoury in Xenia, OH. or over to Camp Sherman for rifle Quals…..we made it a point to drive right past the college….in our OD Green trucks…..even though, we COULD drive around the town…..IF we had wanted to….we didn't…...


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all.

Devin posted the shop apron - very nice of Gunny.

Thanks for posting on SharpIV's walnut coffee table. He got a DT3 #1! I have never got a 1! ha!

Topa I did not hear about the subway attack…I skipped the New York Post this am, going there now.


----------



## 987Ron

> DW and Ron how long does it take to program one of those projects?
> 
> - corelz125


depends on the complexity of the image. A simple square with name or words. 10-15 min. Test run on like material to be engraved 15 min. 
Once set repeat is easy. 
If you have a Eagle or a Corgi Vector art image it can be imported, then expanded, contracted words or whatever added, maybe 15 min.
Anything else its a matter of how elaborate and if you are designing it yourself. Hours in some cases.
All the above after you have a familiarity to the computer program. Most of my time is getting the burn % and speed of the laser set for the material. Getting faster the more I do it. It is not a quick thing. Tried printing out a vector art grey scale picture of a cat, not a line drawing and the burn took 45 min.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Up and coffee. Errands to run today and some shop time. Wife wants a easy to remove and replace solid Blackstone Grill cover, pick up some supplies. Sunny now rain later, high 86. 
Breakfast calls. Later


----------



## 987Ron

Petey: On planning your trip to SC avoid Atlanta if you can. Traffic is absolutely horrible. Last week took hour and a half to go 10 miles. Common there particularly I75 and I20. Worse than I 95 on the coast. 
Have fun on your trip.


----------



## pottz

> https://www.lumberjocks.com/DevinT/blog/132564
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


pretty damn nice gunny.


----------



## corelz125

So you can take a pic from some place else import it and use that? I took an Adobe Illustrator class a long time ago and just remember how long it used to take to create an image.


----------



## 987Ron

> So you can take a pic from some place else import it and use that? I took an Adobe Illustrator class a long time ago and just remember how long it used to take to create an image.
> 
> - corelz125


Depending on the software you are using to run the laser,yes. The file type is the key, SVG is good. Pictures with colors say cartoon type images are not ones that work. Line drawings, black and white etc. 
Lightburn the software DW and I use has this note, I have not used but two or three types.

Click on "Import" in the File menu or press "Ctrl - I" LightBurn supports importing the following file types: svg, ai, pdf, dxf, hpgl, plt, png, jpg, bmp, tiff, gif.

Adobe Ill. can import, use and export all of the above.

So far my learning curve is svg, pdf,and gif. No need for the others yet.


----------



## bandit571

Trying out a Jimmie Dean Sausage & Gravy Breakfast Bowl….pills have already been taken. Wake-up was by Uncle Charles. Tonic Water & Gin to take care of that…

Hmmmm, a bit skimpy on the Gravy …not too bad, otherwise…


----------



## 987Ron

> So you can take a pic from some place else import it and use that? I took an Adobe Illustrator class a long time ago and just remember how long it used to take to create an image.
> 
> - corelz125


The coaster I did with the Corgi picture was a SVG file I got off the internet, free. The eagle DW is playing with s probably the same or there are similar ones. Some are free, some not. Any file can have ownership issues so if you are going to resell things watch out for patent, trademarks etc.


----------



## 987Ron

> Trying out a Jimmie Dean Sausage & Gravy Breakfast Bowl….pills have already been taken. Wake-up was by Uncle Charles. Tonic Water & Gin to take care of that…
> 
> Hmmmm, a bit skimpy on the Gravy …not too bad, otherwise…
> 
> - bandit571


You got my mouth watering for biscuits and gravy. Have not that in years, wife use o make it long time ago, but with her and the daughter both Gluten intolerant, no wheat not lately.


----------



## pottz

> Trying out a Jimmie Dean Sausage & Gravy Breakfast Bowl….pills have already been taken. Wake-up was by Uncle Charles. Tonic Water & Gin to take care of that…
> 
> Hmmmm, a bit skimpy on the Gravy …not too bad, otherwise…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> You got my mouth watering for biscuits and gravy. Have not that in years, wife use o make it long time ago, but with her and the daughter both Gluten intolerant, no wheat not lately.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 all this bisquit and gravy talk,damn now im hungry too.


----------



## bandit571

Well, fix a bowl of Jimmie Dean's….he even sells a Biscuit & Gravy Bowl….and let the others fix what they want.

At least he hasn't done an Egg & Grits Bowl…...yet….

bad when one sits down on the Throne….and gets a Charlie Horse in one calf (left) and a raft of them in the foot ( right)...bit of a RUDE wake-up, this morning, eh…..

Think I'll wait a day, before planing those thin planks flat…..

There be an Estate Barn Sale Saturday Morning I want to go check out…..never know….


----------



## sras

Well I'm back after 2 weeks of camping - 3 locations: lakeside, gorge and ocean. Lots of different geography and weather.

I am ~900 posts behind not even going to try to get through them.

Not much happened with projects. I spent my time playing with a spreadsheet that draws the tsuba shape for Greene & Greene designs and playing with some small carving projects. Both are the equivalent of doodles - occupy time & build skills but have little value in the long run.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Welcome back Steve-

Breakfast - Homemade egg and cheese omlet- with the B-Mineral fry pan (5stars)

I worked on some editing the eagle head- To node editing is the time consuming part, but enjoyable… I have the cut and a pic showing where I want to back and get it right… too much burn.


----------



## corelz125

Very nice apron Gunny


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Very nice apron Gunny
> 
> - corelz125


Yeah that's pretty fancy. Looks very durable. Glad I didn't have to pick it. Who knows what my choice would have been. LOL


----------



## pottz

> Very nice apron Gunny
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Yeah that s pretty fancy. Looks very durable. Glad I didn t have to pick it. Who knows what my choice would have been. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i envision something made of bullet proof kevlar with special pockets foe banana clips and grenades.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Very nice apron Gunny
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Yeah that s pretty fancy. Looks very durable. Glad I didn t have to pick it. Who knows what my choice would have been. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> i envision something made of bullet proof kevlar with special pockets foe banana clips and grenades.
> 
> - pottz


Can't wear my work uniform at home. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

What a wild week. Boss is out, heavy line guys wife just went to hospital. Now apprentice's girlfriend is headed to hospital. Just myself and shop foreman left for rest of week.


----------



## pottz

> What a wild week. Boss is out, heavy line guys wife just went to hospital. Now apprentice s girlfriend is headed to hospital. Just myself and shop foreman left for rest of week.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


get out your cape time for super gunny to save the day.man if you leave there gonna be screwed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I would ask for a raise…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Test run on slate- I need to know my speed and feeds- next project on my list.

Finish up some chores and study more of the YouTube videos… My philosophy- if you don't know it- don't do it. And if you do it anyway and have it not go well- don't tell anybody…


----------



## pottz

> Test run on slate- I need to know my speed and feeds- next project on my list.
> 
> Finish up some chores and study more of the YouTube videos… My philosophy- if you don t know it- don t do it. And if you do it anyway and have it not go well- don t tell anybody…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


so is this a gift for your "paramour" dw ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Not really- just an experiment… I already sent her that lite… When you have a Paramore you only give a little at a time otherwise you will $poil them…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Post some ideas that you may want for your patio and I'll experiment for a learning lesson. What type of logo would look good in slate?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Lot going on today. Devin and gift thing was very nice. Did you guys see Brian's wine display box? Very cool and a good video. I hope to make one. Gunny brutal week is almost over. DW nice work Steve is back. Bandit - have you heard "The Bandit" Kings of Leon yet?

Ron to SC we take 75 to 10 to 95 to 26? in SC NO Atlanta. Never 95 N to NJ any more just stupid.

Was going to play 9 w some friends. Went out par, Bird, par, then the rain hit, it was all about lunch anyway, i.e. for Charlie (one of our older friends keeping him in the game and keep him social) wife has been sick.


----------



## pottz

petey where is the bro in law,ya gotta get him too join us,or are you saying too yourself,nope not gonna do that to him-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all.
> 
> Devin posted the shop apron - very nice of Gunny.
> 
> Thanks for posting on SharpIV s walnut coffee table. He got a DT3 #1! I have never got a 1! ha!
> 
> Topa I did not hear about the subway attack…I skipped the New York Post this am, going there now.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That was nice of Gunny to gift Devin ;-))

I expected that Top 3 when I commented.

I saw a little blurb on the news introduction, but I missed it.

Welcome home Steve! I'd like to go to our tree farm and get the road pruned so we could get the 5th wheel in, but I doubt my shoulder will allow that this summer. Maybe in the fall?? I can't operate the 5th wheel one handed ;-((


----------



## 987Ron

> My philosophy- if you don t know it- don t do it. And if you do it anyway and have it not go well- don t tell anybody…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That's the easy way. While I do do some research, have even read a manual once, I tend to get the idea and then go experiment. Its not a mistake or an error if it turns out poorly just a design opportunity. Done that more than once. Besides at 83 how much time do I have left to go read everything and watch all those YouTube videos. Just think DW when we started out doing woodworking none of that YouTube, LJs, most books, did not exist. Had to think it out then just go try. Sometimes it even worked sometimes not. But what a great thing it was/is when it all comes together and works out fine.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Burley Bob and Duck, always welcome as far as I am concerned.

pottz bro in law like us all has to feel comfortable, I explained how good LJ is rest, up to him.

Got a few short trips in the mix

Ron been to Gasparilla? Very old fla.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> While I do do some research, have even read a manual once, ............
> - 987Ron


Reading a manual reminds me of an engineer that was critical of my installation of a freeze stat that is used to protect the heating and cooling coils in HVAC units. There was some kind of notice on the box to read the changed instructions, so I did. The normal installation had been to leave a loop below the unit where the wiring attached. The loop was so a glass of ice water could be used to test the unit. System failures lead to testing which showed the sensing tube had to be downhill. At any point it was bent up, the rest of it was useless and would not trip the unit. All the freeze stats that I had ever seen were totally useless ;-((

My installation which drew criticism did not have the test loop. I explained why I changed the standard practice When asked why I told him it is on the instructions that come with their product ;-)) The company produces it themselves ;-)) So much for employee training, eh? ;-0)))


----------



## 987Ron

I remember the Gasparilla parade in Tampa. Questionable if there ever was a pirate named Gaspar. Supposedly kept his captive women on Captiva Island near you. 
The town of Gasparilla no Did sail off the coast along there. Use to sail down to Cabbage Key, eat there, had some decent docks, stay overnight. Old Indian shell mound on the island. Just south of Gasparilla across the mouth of the bay.


----------



## pottz

> Post some ideas that you may want for your patio and I ll experiment for a learning lesson. What type of logo would look good in slate?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


how about (pottz's patio paradise) and maybe outline it with some vines or flowers or something.if ya do it ill wanna pay for your time and materials of course.


----------



## pottz

> Burley Bob and Duck, always welcome as far as I am concerned.
> 
> pottz bro in law like us all has to feel comfortable, I explained how good LJ is rest, up to him.
> 
> Got a few short trips in the mix
> 
> Ron been to Gasparilla? Very old fla.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


well i tried too make him feel welcome,i think dw also encouraged him to stop by,hopefully he will.just assure him he will be a part of our group on day one.hey he's family, yours and ours. ;-)


----------



## DS

So the Boss, (at work, not SWMBO), dropped this on me today.
He bought a brand new Biesse edge bander costing over $100k.

It's been on a boat from Italy for the last eight days.

Our old bander was decent, for a Chinese made machine, but, we've been doing a lot of contemporary doors lately and he's been Jonesing for a pre-mill option to get super crisp edges.

I don't have the specs yet, but it is a fully CNC controlled setup via a touch screen interface.

I told him, the next $100k goes to a newer model CNC Router.

He said, "next year". 
I don't know if should be excited or scared.

Did I mention we've been buried in work since before the pandemic?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Post some ideas that you may want for your patio and I ll experiment for a learning lesson. What type of logo would look good in slate?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> how about (pottz s patio paradise) and maybe outline it with some vines or flowers or something.if ya do it ill wanna pay for your time and materials of course.
> 
> - pottz


+1 I'll work on it - sounds good… I'm still working on the speed and feeds, to get a good cut… well make it work…


----------



## bandit571

Tried to do a little plane work..










How did it look .."Before"?









And..when the second one was done…









Book-matched? 2 done, only 10 more to do. Got this far, feet started to cramp up in the toes…makes it hard to shove a plane around…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> pottz bro in law like us all has to feel comfortable, I explained how good LJ is rest, up to him.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> well i tried too make him feel welcome,i think dw also encouraged him to stop by,hopefully he will.just assure him he will be a part of our group on day one.hey he s family, yours and ours. ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Here is a license plate that someone gave me years ago…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Tried to do a little plane work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did it look .."Before"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And..when the second one was done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Book-matched? 2 done, only 10 more to do. Got this far, feet started to cramp up in the toes…makes it hard to shove a plane around…
> 
> - bandit571


+1 Fantastic I'm to keep up…


----------



## DS

Here's what I worked on all day today.
('cuz everyone needs 11 foot tall kitchen cabinets, right? )


----------



## 987Ron

Heavy rain, lightening hits near us. Seems to be moving away. Back gutters overflowing, sign they need cleaning out, get the kid next door to climb the ladder, easy $20 for him, save me from falling off a ladder and making a stain on the patio. 
More thunder. Our old Chessie would be hiding in the closet. 
Nite all. Going to the porch and watch the rain


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> So the Boss, (at work, not SWMBO), dropped this on me today.
> He bought a brand new Biesse edge bander costing over $100k.
> 
> It's been on a boat from Italy for the last eight days.
> 
> Our old bander was decent, for a Chinese made machine, but, we've been doing a lot of contemporary doors lately and he's been Jonesing for a pre-mill option to get super crisp edges.
> 
> I don't have the specs yet, but it is a fully CNC controlled setup via a touch screen interface.
> 
> I told him, the next $100k goes to a newer model CNC Router.
> 
> He said, "next year".
> I don't know if should be excited or scared.
> 
> Did I mention we've been buried in work since before the pandemic?
> 
> - DS


Interesting insight on the commercial millwork business, especially in AZ- people are here and they want "NICE" but the guy who makes the $$$ decisions dictates what you have to work with. I saw in the 1970s the steel mills needed to be modernized yet management dictates led to the demise of many mills. Frustrating my friend and keep us posted…

And this boys and girls this is how cabinets are made today:










then the non-modernized shop-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Heavy rain, lightening hits near us. Seems to be moving away. Back gutters overflowing, sign they need cleaning out, get the kid next door to climb the ladder, easy $20 for him, save me from falling off a ladder and making a stain on the patio.
> More thunder. Our old Chessie would be hiding in the closet.
> Nite all. Going to the porch and watch the rain
> 
> - 987Ron


Try the Perch to get the full experience…


----------



## pottz

> pottz bro in law like us all has to feel comfortable, I explained how good LJ is rest, up to him.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> well i tried too make him feel welcome,i think dw also encouraged him to stop by,hopefully he will.just assure him he will be a part of our group on day one.hey he s family, yours and ours. ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Here is a license plate that someone gave me years ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i like it just change porch to pottz's patio.


----------



## pottz

> Here's what I worked on all day today.
> ('cuz everyone needs 11 foot tall kitchen cabinets, right? )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DS


well ya or where are you gonna put stuff you'll never use again-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Heavy rain, lightening hits near us. Seems to be moving away. Back gutters overflowing, sign they need cleaning out, get the kid next door to climb the ladder, easy $20 for him, save me from falling off a ladder and making a stain on the patio.
> More thunder. Our old Chessie would be hiding in the closet.
> Nite all. Going to the porch and watch the rain
> 
> - 987Ron


no perch ron you old buzzards need too seek protection,or your a lightning rod man. funny my son lives near austin texas and he sent video of a crazy lightning and torrential rain storm last night.lightning strikes every second or two.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Last project some paper cutting… The limits are endless…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here we are Ron but Pottz better think about where he will be getting his water soon… DRY conditions in CA…


----------



## 987Ron

Lived in Tampa Fl for over 30 years, it was called the lightening capital of the US. I do know not to play with Mother Nature. I only went out on a screened porch with Aluminum railings after the storm moved on. A good distance on and the dangers with it. Grew up in Oklahoma with the threat of Tornados and sudden lightening storms.

Thanks for the concern.

We have a master surge suppressor for the entire house. Second suppressors on major item that are surge sensitive. 
Everything grounded well. Lots of very tall pine trees in the neighborhood. They made a fair lightening rod. One does what one can. Move the odds a bit in ones favor. Not personal protection but staying inside is.


----------



## 987Ron

Nite again this time for sure.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Devon Birthday card for June 4th


----------



## pottz

> Here we are Ron but Pottz better think about where he will be getting his water soon… DRY conditions in CA…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im gonna drill a well,shhhh the city wont allow it though.nobody said i had to ask ? of course theirs a good chance the water is unfit for human consumption ? it will still flush s#$T down the drain !!!!


----------



## pottz

> Lived in Tampa Fl for over 30 years, it was called the lightening capital of the US. I do know not to play with Mother Nature. I only went out on a screened porch with Aluminum railings after the storm moved on. A good distance on and the dangers with it. Grew up in Oklahoma with the threat of Tornados and sudden lightening storms.
> 
> Thanks for the concern.
> 
> We have a master surge suppressor for the entire house. Second suppressors on major item that are surge sensitive.
> Everything grounded well. Lots of very tall pine trees in the neighborhood. They made a fair lightening rod. One does what one can. Move the odds a bit in ones favor. Not personal protection but staying inside is.
> 
> - 987Ron


and people say ill never live in socal.really we have a major quake every 20-30, years in florida they have a hurricane several times a year besides the bugs,high temps.high humidity,freezes in the winter,sounds like paradise ? petey may have more feedback? lmao!


----------



## pottz

> Devon Birthday card for June 4th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DAMN MAN,that sacred me !


----------



## sras

Thanks for the "welcome back"s!

Nice gift to Devin Gunny - that was very thoughtful.

DW - you've made impressive progress with the laser.

Even when retired being gone for 2 weeks results in a bunch of catch up work. Still scrambling around but it was worth it


----------



## sras

I grew up with Iowa thunder storms. Moved ~ 40 yrs ago but still I sleep right through the occasional ones we get here.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks for the "welcome back"s!
> 
> Nice gift to Devin Gunny - that was very thoughtful.
> 
> DW - you ve made impressive progress with the laser.
> 
> Even when retired being gone for 2 weeks results in a bunch of catch up work. Still scrambling around but it was worth it
> 
> - sras


dang i just said welcome back on another thread ! oh well welcome back again.


----------



## sras

Thanks pottz - I'll give you credit for 2


----------



## pottz

> Thanks pottz - I ll give you credit for 2
> 
> - sras


just glad your back.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Devon Birthday card for June 4th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> DAMN MAN,that sacred me !
> 
> - pottz


*
OK young old Man- this is Bill the Cat-* I learned about Bill the Cat from one of Devon's post after bantering with Rich over on the AndyBB forum… Just an aside… No disrespect meant…


----------



## corelz125

Last year I replaced all the windows in my house with those expensive double-pane energy efficient kind, but this week I got a call from the contractor, complaining his work had been completed a year ago and I had yet to pay for them.
Boy oh boy, did we go around and around.
Just because I'm a blonde does not mean I'm automatically stupid.
So, I proceeded to tell him just what his fast-talking sales guy had told me last year - namely, that in one year, the windows would pay for themselves… There was silence on the other end of the line, so I just hung up.
I have not heard anything back.
I bet he felt like an idiot…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Had to fix a feed line on water heater. It decided to leak. Nothing serious but required immediate attention before it got out of hand. Thankfully alarm went off alerting us to water in the drain pan. Didn't get soak and was done in an hour. Not bad, earned my drink tonight. Extra circular activities promised for my hard work later this evening.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- what type of alarm system do you use?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny- what type of alarm system do you use?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Inexpensive little noise maker that has a lead going down into the water tray. If water touches it the contact completes the circuit and it goes off. Runs off a 9 volt battery. Maybe 20 years old??? Sanex 11 is name on on cover.


----------



## sras

Oh, and Happy birthday Devin!


----------



## corelz125

Interesting alarm I never knew they made them. 
Good to see you back with the group Steve.

11foot cabinets do they come with one of those ladders on wheels? Boss must be making money to go for $100k


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Interesting alarm I never knew they made them. *
> 
> - corelz125


My insurance offered and sent me one of the Smartphone devices and app…










Common woodworkers everything is done on the…

You can even chip the Dire wolf…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I told him, the next $100k goes to a newer model CNC Router.
> 
> He said, "next year".
> I don't know if should be excited or scared.
> 
> Did I mention we've been buried in work since before the pandemic?
> 
> - DS


I wouldn't be scared. A friend retired from the Lazy B machine shop was a real machinist. The Lazy B hired programmers and button-pushers as machinists retired. Without any knowledge of the processes, they would make scrap metal ;-)) They would box themselves into corners with no way to hold the material to finish the job ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Last year I replaced all the windows in my house with those expensive double-pane energy efficient kind, but this week I got a call from the contractor, complaining his work had been completed a year ago and I had yet to pay for them.
> Boy oh boy, did we go around and around.
> Just because I'm a blonde does not mean I'm automatically stupid.
> So, I proceeded to tell him just what his fast-talking sales guy had told me last year - namely, that in one year, the windows would pay for themselves… There was silence on the other end of the line, so I just hung up.
> I have not heard anything back.
> I bet he felt like an idiot…
> 
> - corelz125


+1 ;-))


----------



## DevinT

ACK ACK! 

Thanks Desert_WoodWorker!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I knew that you would understand… Enjoy this day…



> ACK ACK!
> 
> Thanks Desert_WoodWorker!
> 
> - DevinT


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> Devon Birthday card for June 4th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> DAMN MAN,that sacred me !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> OK young old Man- this is Bill the Cat-* I learned about Bill the Cat from one of Devon s post after bantering with Rich over on the AndyBB forum… Just an aside… No disrespect meant…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


rich…no wonder-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Had to fix a feed line on water heater. It decided to leak. Nothing serious but required immediate attention before it got out of hand. Thankfully alarm went off alerting us to water in the drain pan. Didn t get soak and was done in an hour. Not bad, earned my drink tonight. Extra circular activities promised for my hard work later this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


gotta get me one of those alarms i guess.


----------



## pottz

> I knew that you would understand… Enjoy this day…
> 
> ACK ACK!
> 
> Thanks DesertWoodWorker!
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


man how many times does it nEed to be said,her birthday is TOMORROW !!!!.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


huh,thats what my mom used to say ?


----------



## pottz

nite boys,too al those that ive offended today….....well just get over it, tomorrow will be here soon enough !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> nite boys,too al those that ive offended today….....well just get over it, tomorrow will be here soon enough !
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I knew that you would understand… Enjoy this day…
> 
> ACK ACK!
> 
> Thanks DesertWoodWorker!
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> man how many times does it nEed to be said,her birthday is TOMORROW !!!!.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, time flies fast enough! 2 birthdays this year will lose her a year ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Peteybadboy

Devin - happy birthday!

Pottz we do get hurricanes one hits every other year. Yes we are blazing hot in the summer. Ca has it's brush fire season, mudslides, yes and earth quakes. We do get a LOT of lightning, I have had several trees get hit around my house. The golf course is another story- when a tree gets hit there is like the tree was blown up!

Yesterday I finally figured out to how to attach the "wand" thing to the Dremel and used several bits to get some kind of understanding. I am going to need a vice to hold the work for sure. Can't use that one handed.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. * A HAPPY BIRTHDAY * Devlin.

About those hurricanes in Florida. Mainly the keys and east coast. My 30 plus years in Tampa we had one, it was minor. One neighbor had a big tree fall and hit the corner of his house, another lost a lot of his shingles on the roof, the roof was 25 years old.

Some shop time this am before it gets to warm.

Everywhere I have ever been there are positives and negatives. What you did with those are what one reflects on. 
Enjoyed Florida, was not pleased with my one year in Ark., Oklahoma was good. A couple of others were more of short stays.

I have visited areas that were attractive at the time or I don't ever want to come back here status.

Off for breakfast and some positive action doing something worthwhile. More rain today later.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Pete I mounted my Dremel to side of a cabinet using PVC pipe. Whip then slides into 3/4 PVC holster and is ready for use. Have a Zyliss clamp I use to hold my work.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Happy Birthday Devin


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


*LMAO !!!*


----------



## pottz

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEVIN* just a little gift for someone special.sorry it's only vrtual.


----------



## DevinT

Petey, Ron, Butcher, Pottz thanks!

Pottz, excellent, because my virtual shop has all the room in the World, unlike my actual shop. ^_^


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Any more June birthdays to put on the calendar- let us know…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Petey, Ron, Butcher, Pottz thanks!
> 
> Pottz, excellent, because my virtual shop has all the room in the World, unlike my actual shop. ^_^
> 
> - DevinT


I hear ya. Mine has 10,000 sq ft


----------



## DS

So, I knew my boss was wanting this edgebander for a couple of years now.
I was trying to convince him to expand the spray booth and finish prep area instead, since that is our major bottleneck.

He basically let me know that he wants me there when the riggers drop off the machine and the installer sets it up so that I can watch the same demonstration as he will, but then later, I can teach him how to use the machine based on that same information.

For those who don't know, I've been telecommuting to work for over a year now and it is great.
I'm not looking forward to my 45 minute commute just so the boss doesn't have to pay attention the first time. 
;-)
...but I'll do it anyways because that's why he pays me.


----------



## pottz

> Petey, Ron, Butcher, Pottz thanks!
> 
> Pottz, excellent, because my virtual shop has all the room in the World, unlike my actual shop. ^_^
> 
> - DevinT


ha ha i hear ya,you should see my virtual shop,all festool.cnc,high powered lasers and robots.then i wake up,damn.


----------



## OldDecker

That looks nice - especially done by hand - good job!


----------



## corelz125

Happy birthday. It's my son's birthday today to. DW the dire wolf has a birthday in August.

Welcome aboard old decker


----------



## DS

> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEVIN* just a little gift for someone special.sorry it s only vrtual.
> 
> - pottz


I think a virtual sawstop has GOT to be safer than a virtual "any-other-brand" tablesaw, right?
Hehe.
Can your virtual sawstop cut a virtual hot dog? (Our real one can't)


----------



## DevinT

I have something on my mind that has been bothering me. Today seems like as good a day as any to bring this up.

It never really sat well with me that people say that a jack plane gets its name from "being a Jack of all Trades"

However, I was reading a 19th century catalogue for hand planes and it had a plane I had never seen before.

A "Jenny" plane which was described as a smaller jack plane.

Bingo! I shot up out of my chair and danced about the room because it finally all made sense.

The number 5 is not a jack-of-all-trades, but a donkey plane that does the brunt of the work! Turns out that a jack is a male donkey (I already knew a jenny was a female donkey but had never heard that a male donkey was a jack). It all makes sense now.

I personally love this explanation (which is not a modern invention but was described in a late 1800's tool catalogue featuring a pair of jack/jenny wood hand planes).

What do others think?


----------



## DevinT

corelz, thanks!


----------



## DevinT

I submit for your consideration, the Stanley No 37 Jenny plane

The No 37 Jenny is a smaller Jack plane in the line of Stanley transitionals


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I have something on my mind that has been bothering me. Today seems like as good a day as any to bring this up.
> 
> It never really sat well with me that people say that a jack plane gets its name from "being a Jack of all Trades"
> 
> However, I was reading a 19th century catalogue for hand planes and it had a plane I had never seen before.
> 
> A "Jenny" plane which was described as a smaller jack plane.
> 
> Bingo! I shot up out of my chair and danced about the room because it finally all made sense.
> 
> The number 5 is not a jack-of-all-trades, but a donkey plane that does the brunt of the work! Turns out that a jack is a male donkey (I already knew a jenny was a female donkey but had never heard that a male donkey was a jack). It all makes sense now.
> 
> I personally love this explanation (which is not a modern invention but was described in a late 1800's tool catalogue featuring a pair of jack/jenny wood hand planes).
> 
> What do others think?
> 
> - DevinT


Had no idea the history on that. Cool stuff to know.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Happy birthday. It s my son s birthday today to. DW the dire wolf has a birthday in August.
> 
> Welcome aboard old decker
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron our morning laser talks are being infringed upon by these handtool people….. :>)


----------



## pottz

> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEVIN* just a little gift for someone special.sorry it s only vrtual.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I think a virtual sawstop has GOT to be safer than a virtual "any-other-brand" tablesaw, right?
> Hehe.
> Can your virtual sawstop cut a virtual hot dog? (Our real one can't)
> 
> - DS


sure thats the beauty of virtual it can do anything you want.


----------



## pottz

> That looks nice - especially done by hand - good job!
> 
> - OldDecker


 i smell spam ?


----------



## pottz

> Happy birthday. It s my son s birthday today to. DW the dire wolf has a birthday in August.
> 
> Welcome aboard old decker
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## DevinT

corelz, Happy Birthday to your son!

LoL @ snakes on a plane!


----------



## 987Ron

Braved the hot shop and finished the engraving of my first painted sign. Added the first coat of paint. See what it looks like when the first coat drys. Then decide on step 2. More paint, pull off the blue painters tape?? Acrylic paint from a set.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Ball joint broke on customer. They towed in last night. And this is where I get to work on it this afternoon. Fun stuff.


----------



## DevinT

Ron, did you put a clear coat on before engraving so that when you engrave, it goes through the dried clear-coat allowing the paint to get to the wood where the engraving is but not seep into the wood outside the engraving?

I've been toying with this idea to remove less stock on pieces where thickness is paramount and I can't afford to keep sanding until I get past the paint that has penetrated the wood. Speaking from experience, I'm starting to regret not having done that on some curly maple that I engraved this week and went straight to painting (with the intention of sanding off excess around the engraving).

Not sure what your sign steps are (if you intended to sand excess paint off or not), but was just generally curious how others are doing detailed engravings.


----------



## DevinT

Ron, that Mini-Mark miniature table saw looks really sweet! How has it been treating you so far since your last post on it ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Lathe work today.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Wood- Masking film- cut- engrave - if wood spay some shellac- then apply your color. some sanding will probably be needed.

Acrylic - Here is a vid that I will look into…

Color Fill Laser Engraved Items


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have something on my mind that has been bothering me. Today seems like as good a day as any to bring this up.
> 
> It never really sat well with me that people say that a jack plane gets its name from "being a Jack of all Trades"
> 
> However, I was reading a 19th century catalogue for hand planes and it had a plane I had never seen before.
> 
> A "Jenny" plane which was described as a smaller jack plane.
> 
> Bingo! I shot up out of my chair and danced about the room because it finally all made sense.
> 
> The number 5 is not a jack-of-all-trades, but a donkey plane that does the brunt of the work! Turns out that a jack is a male donkey (I already knew a jenny was a female donkey but had never heard that a male donkey was a jack). It all makes sense now.
> 
> I personally love this explanation (which is not a modern invention but was described in a late 1800's tool catalogue featuring a pair of jack/jenny wood hand planes).
> 
> What do others think?
> 
> - DevinT


Happy Birthday Devin.

That sounds logical to me.


----------



## sras

Happy birthday Devin! (Second time's the charm)

The jack/jenny story does make sense. I wonder where the phrase "Jack of all trades" comes from…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Happy birthday Devin! (Second time s the charm)
> 
> The jack/jenny story does make sense. I wonder where the phrase "Jack of all trades" comes from…
> 
> - sras


Jack is a common name and anyone involved in all trades is little more than a helper or common laborer would be my best guess.


----------



## DevinT

Desert_Woodworker, thanks!

Some sanding, OK, but not what I just had to do right now.

I applied paint directly to curly maple after engraving. Worse! I didn't wait for the mineral spirits to fully dry (hard to tell with maple which doesn't darken much). Oh my goodness.

I ended up having to reduce thickness from 0.5" to 0.4285", removing more than a 1/16" just to get rid of the paint, which obliterated the engraving in the process.

I have one more shot and the pieces become unusable and I have to re-dimension more maple for this piece.

There is some good news. I got to use my new apron today. It is so thick and durable that it allowed me to do something I don't normally do. I took the bench sander off the shelf, set it on the end of the bench, and stood behind it without hooking up the dust collection. I just let it spew all the sawdust right on me and it wiped right off. Love this apron!


----------



## DevinT

sras, thanks!

And thanks again, Gunny! (For the apron)


----------



## DS

Checking my CAD notes before sending the set of drawings to the client, I realized that I missed a note where she wanted a tall drawer with two fronts at her side of the Master Vanity.

I was in a silly mood….










Of course, I had to change back, but at least my wife thought was funny for a minute.


----------



## DevinT

DS, LoL; I love it


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> sras, thanks!
> 
> And thanks again, Gunny! (For the apron)
> 
> - DevinT


Glad to help out.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, did you put a clear coat on before engraving so that when you engrave, it goes through the dried clear-coat allowing the paint to get to the wood where the engraving is but not seep into the wood outside the engraving?
> 
> Not sure what your sign steps are (if you intended to sand excess paint off or not), but was just generally curious how others are doing detailed engravings.
> 
> - DevinT





> Ron, that Mini-Mark miniature table saw looks really sweet! How has it been treating you so far since your last post on it ?
> 
> - DevinT


Sign painting. Since this is a learning I did the following. Base is 1/8" baltic birch ply and !/8" mdf. 2 seperate signs, Painted the entire board with the background color, light blue. Made sure it was really dry. Blue painters tape applied over entire surface, no overlaps. You can get blue painters tape in 12 inch wide rolls. I used 2" and butted the edges. Engraved the letters and the border. Then brushing the engraved area to remove as much of the ashes and black residue as was easy. Used White Acrylic paint to fill in the engraved area, it overlapped onto the painters tape. After about 30 minutes reapplied the paint. 30 min later pulled up the tape. Smeared a bit with my finger but a damp piece of towel cleaned the smear. Could over spray with something, For first time not bad.
Tried the transfer tape but it is white and reflects the laser beam to a big degree, It would require more passes than I want to do. Higher power laser like DWs probably work fine. May try to apply the tape and then spray it with some dark paint. That is done with metals and bare acrylic plastics. Acrylic paint will not follow the pores or grain of the wood. So no seepage. Blue painters tape works fine as a mask.

On the mini saw. Love it. Use it on all small items, made a sled for it, small push sticks, 0 clearance inserts and its own 2 gal vacuum. 1/4" wood and plastics works great. There is a limit as the top is only 12 inches square so the fence can be no further away than about 7 inches, the sled is also small. Ripped some 1/4" pine (2 ft. long) 3/8 inch, did fine. With the carbide tipped blade the cuts are smooth. Not as smooth as the big cabinet saw with a Forrest blade, but close. 
With the small parts I feel it is a lot safer than the big saw. It could still do damage to ones fingers just as easy or easier as the smallness might tend to lure one into a sense of security.

I like the ability to run the saw at a slower speed for plastics, and if I ever did brass or other soft metals.

AC is fixed….Yeah. Yeah. Pictures of a sign when I do the next one. Did not take a lot of set up time with this one, only see if the procedure would work.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Jack of all trades, master of none*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_of_all_trades,_master_of_none

*"10,000 hours. That's how long it takes to master your craft"*

https://www.inc.com/jordan-scheltgen/it-takes-10000-hours-to-become-an-expert-in-anything-use-these-4-techniques.html


----------



## DevinT

Malcolm Gladwelp talks about the 10,000 hour rule in his book, Outliers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Laser Education Day- I was testing my settings for slate and I practiced on the "fill and fonts"

The marked purple will work great…










let me know…


----------



## 987Ron

10,000 hrs. A 4 year univ. degree is about 40 credit hrs a year, x 4 = 160 credit hours.

How much class time and study time to get a degree? A masters? A Ph.D.? Class time, study time would it equal 10,000hrs? Just wondering.

10,000 hrs might not have that many left. So I will just continue being an average Joe.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Devin-* I enjoy your trials and successes in this thing called woodworking- Here is a side story about the infamous Charles Neil- truly a Master in woodworking- a few years ago he posted a concern about a failed finish topcoat for some outdoor chairs. He went a few rounds with the rep here on LJ as for and outcome… I may be mistaken but it was the fine print from the manufacturer that prevailed. Even as a Master in your craft will have new challenges.

*DS- *Your posts here and your forum are very interesting- I loved the old Phx home rehab with the day's equipment. It brought back memories of doing some architectural millwork- with power saws and routers with many jigs. Many more stories and keep post here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 10,000 hrs. A 4 year univ. degree is about 40 credit hrs a year, x 4 = 160 credit hours.
> 
> How much class time and study time to get a degree? A masters? A Ph.D.? Class time, study time would it equal 10,000hrs? Just wondering.
> 
> 10,000 hrs might not have that many left. So I will just continue being an average Joe.
> 
> - 987Ron


That reminds me of what I have always called my "Aha Moment." I was naturally good at logic and motor controls. I credit that with being a math guy, not a language guy. One day I was trying to troubleshoot a system. Thinking about all my training and experience did not solve the problem. All of my classroom education did not solve the problem. As I puzzled, suddenly a lightning bolt struck! All my experience and book learning seemed to merge and the answer was obvious. ;-))

Someone must have been paying attention to the 10,000 hours when they set the requirements for state electrical inspectors. They have to have a minimum of 8 years in the field. 1600 hrs per year x 8 = 12,800.

After a few years of correcting designs and making as-built drawings, I wondered why we could not be given an Electrical Engineering Degree. We put more hours into book learning in the apprenticeship that an engineering degree requires. It is all specific to the industry where an EE half of it is miscellaneous irrelevant prerequisites.


----------



## bandit571

A $1 baggie today….sim card adapter, a charger for a phone…..a very small nail trimmer…and…









These 3 knives. Yep, that is indeed a Case….handle is about 2-5/8" long. along with something to see these things with…









There was a hammer at the sale, as well….









Might need a better wedge?









And a $1 flashlight….









That merely needed a pair of new "C" cell batteries.

Jack plane and a mortise gauge was a package deal….$10

Not too hateful of a day?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 10,000 hrs. A 4 year univ. degree is about 40 credit hrs a year, x 4 = 160 credit hours.
> 
> How much class time and study time to get a degree? A masters? A Ph.D.? Class time, study time would it equal 10,000hrs? Just wondering.
> 
> 10,000 hrs might not have that many left. So I will just continue being an average Joe.
> 
> - 987Ron


I heard this theory at a school staff meeting- I did the math and I am proud to say that I am over 10,000 hours in the classroom. STOP yet people's life lessons continue. My philosophy is to learn by doing and not make the same mistakes. OMG this laser that you got me into- I have a very long way to go, will I make 10,000 hours on it no. I enjoy the success and learn, and sometimes it is a hard lesson…

and at my age and stage all I can say…


----------



## 987Ron

> need a better wedge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


I had a hammer like that once, wondered where it went.


----------



## corelz125

So does that make the Stanley 5 1/4 the Jane plane for metallic planes?
Devin next time you have to remove paint use a scraper. Any of the variety card scraper a #80, #81, #12, #112 the #112's are expensive just tp scrape paint off though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Beagle- from clip art to SVG file- many hours of node editing- but now we have a Beagle…


----------



## 987Ron

DW find any fonts on Lightburn that will print the German a, o, or u. (with the two dots above) Umiauts 
How to do it??? Tried the codes with the alt. key but none work on my computer in word or here on LJ. Bigger letters I can just add to circles and then line and fill. Looking for the easy way.

Anyone else have an idea?

+1 On the Beagle.

Pottz what is your Beagles name?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- ? can't help IDEAS- give it a break for the night. I see that I have some node editing on the Pottz Beagle's nose-
not tonight.

Later

Ps try LightBurn forum…


----------



## pottz

> DW find any fonts on Lightburn that will print the German a, o, or u. (with the two dots above) Umiauts
> How to do it??? Tried the codes with the alt. key but none work on my computer in word or here on LJ. Bigger letters I can just add to circles and then line and fill. Looking for the easy way.
> 
> Anyone else have an idea?
> 
> +1 On the Beagle.
> 
> Pottz what is your Beagles name?
> 
> - 987Ron


she is sadona,but she gets called other names sometimes,if ya know what i mean !


----------



## sras

> DW find any fonts on Lightburn that will print the German a, o, or u. (with the two dots above) Umiauts
> How to do it??? Tried the codes with the alt. key but none work on my computer in word or here on LJ. Bigger letters I can just add to circles and then line and fill. Looking for the easy way.
> 
> Anyone else have an idea?
> 
> - 987Ron


In windows there is a program called " character map " It shows all the available characters for any font. Select the character you want, copy it and paste it in your file. Hopefully that makes sense and works. I selected Arial and saw several characters with two dots above…

For example-> ö


----------



## corelz125

The pic looks a little more like a golden than beagle


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The pic looks a little more like a golden than beagle
> 
> - corelz125


 +1 I apprecite the fedback- I will look into it..

Ps. Node editing is a pain in the ass… But a Beagle must look like a Beale…


----------



## corelz125

Might be with no color breeds have very similar shaped heads.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Might be with no color breeds have very similar shaped heads.
> 
> - corelz125


Are you saying Pottz and me have similarly shaped heads?


----------



## corelz125

Is it true pottz you and DW are the same breed?


----------



## pottz

> Might be with no color breeds have very similar shaped heads.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Are you saying Pottz and me have similarly shaped heads?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


whoaaaa hoss!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Is it true pottz you and DW are the same breed?
> 
> - corelz125


ok joke meister auditions start tomorrow !!!!! *next!*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Is it true pottz you and DW are the same breed?
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> Is it true pottz you and DW are the same breed?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


damn straight.hell i thought corelz and i were friends? shows you never know who your real friends are i guess ? ;-\


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW find any fonts on Lightburn that will print the German a, o, or u. (with the two dots above) Umiauts
> How to do it??? Tried the codes with the alt. key but none work on my computer in word or here on LJ. Bigger letters I can just add to circles and then line and fill. Looking for the easy way.
> 
> Anyone else have an idea?
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> In windows there is a program called " character map " It shows all the available characters for any font. Select the character you want, copy it and paste it in your file. Hopefully that makes sense and works. I selected Arial and saw several characters with two dots above…
> 
> For example-> ö
> 
> - sras


I have found those characters to be inconsistent typing in Windows. They seem to have better consistency in Word. I gave up. When I find one, I copy and paste to a document; then copy and paste it whenever I want to use one.

*pottz* Which breed are you? Being an Idaho native, I'm Appaloosa.


----------



## pottz

> DW find any fonts on Lightburn that will print the German a, o, or u. (with the two dots above) Umiauts
> How to do it??? Tried the codes with the alt. key but none work on my computer in word or here on LJ. Bigger letters I can just add to circles and then line and fill. Looking for the easy way.
> 
> Anyone else have an idea?
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> In windows there is a program called " character map " It shows all the available characters for any font. Select the character you want, copy it and paste it in your file. Hopefully that makes sense and works. I selected Arial and saw several characters with two dots above…
> 
> For example-> ö
> 
> - sras
> 
> I have found those characters to be inconsistent typing in Windows. They seem to have better consistency in Word. I gave up. When I find one, I copy and paste to a document; then copy and paste it whenever I want to use one.
> 
> *pottz* Which breed are you? Being an Idaho native, I m Appaloosa.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


well bob according too ancestory testing im about 73% german as i was always told.born and raised in socal from parents that came for the dakotas.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> well bob according too ancestory testing im about 73% german as i was always told.born and raised in socal from parents that came for the dakotas.
> 
> - pottz


I see you left out the part of the Alien abduction of some family member outside Dodge City in December of 1867.


----------



## RichT

> I see you left out the part of the Alien abduction of some family member outside Dodge City in December of 1867.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Funny you mention Dodge City. My wife and I are so sick of the woke BS on TV that we've been watching old '50s shows. We ran through three seasons of Zorro in no time and are now watching twenty seasons of Gunsmoke.

In the queue are Bonanza, Have Gun Will Travel and many others.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> well bob according too ancestory testing im about 73% german as i was always told.born and raised in socal from parents that came for the dakotas.
> 
> - pottz


I'm half Pennsylvania Dutch, quarter Norwegian, the other quarter is full of American and European historical characters; therefore, I adopted Idaho native breed of Appaloosa to reset and simply things ;-)) Being a workhorse of this thread, want to be a Clydesdale? How about you *DW*, you are a workhorse of this thread too, want to be a Percheron?


----------



## pottz

> I see you left out the part of the Alien abduction of some family member outside Dodge City in December of 1867.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Funny you mention Dodge City. My wife and I are so sick of the woke BS on TV that we ve been watching old 50s shows. We ran through three seasons of Zorro in no time and are now watching twenty seasons of Gunsmoke.
> 
> In the queue are Bonanza, Have Gun Will Travel and many others.
> 
> - Rich


ahhhh the good times ,at least someone remenbers !


----------



## bandit571

I'm mainly an Irish Setter….although there is some dispute about the spelling of the second word…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Funny you mention Dodge City. My wife and I are so sick of the woke BS on TV that we ve been watching old 50s shows. We ran through three seasons of Zorro in no time and are now watching twenty seasons of Gunsmoke.
> 
> In the queue are Bonanza, Have Gun Will Travel and many others.
> 
> - Rich


Good luck with Gunsmoke. They seem to go to about season 10 or 12 then back to 1. I think Matt and Kitty might get paid over and over for reruns after they quit going into the public domain after 7 years


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I was almost abducted by aliens, but the dog was barking and they hit her with some kind of ray gun that shut her up. I stayed out of sight rather than look at the ship she was barking at.


----------



## DevinT

75% German, 25% Irish here. Grandparents from the Dakotas. Grandpa fought in WW2.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I am Celtic.

Speaking of WW2 Uncle Wah called me yesterday. He was on TV for the rebirth of the FVW he founded in Fairfield NJ. The Fairfield FVW was just about bankrupt due to covid (could not rent out the hall), until the town got involved. They sold "bricks" and raised 10's of thousands of dollars. Whish I could post the video here of Uncle Wah on TV.

Devin, my fathers Grandfather was a home steader in N. Dakota.

I am going to continue to carve today, make my mistakes and correct them if I can.

How do you all organize your manuals? I have a pile, I cut out all the non English parts (cut the stack in half). I have them in two drawers in piles and that is not working. Any ideas?


----------



## RichT

> Good luck with Gunsmoke. They seem to go to about season 10 or 12 then back to 1. I think Matt and Kitty might get paid over and over for reruns after they quit going into the public domain after 7 years
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I downloaded a bit torrent for all 20 seasons. Every episode and no commercials. Same for the other shows.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I am Celtic.
> 
> Speaking of WW2 Uncle Wah called me yesterday. He was on TV for the rebirth of the FVW he founded in Fairfield NJ. The Fairfield FVW was just about bankrupt due to covid (could not rent out the hall), until the town got involved. They sold "bricks" and raised 10 s of thousands of dollars. Whish I could post the video here of Uncle Wah on TV.
> 
> Devin, my fathers Grandfather was a home steader in N. Dakota.
> 
> I am going to continue to carve today, make my mistakes and correct them if I can.
> 
> How do you all organize your manuals? I have a pile, I cut out all the non English parts (cut the stack in half). I have them in two drawers in piles and that is not working. Any ideas?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Many manuals are included on the net- then if you want you can print them. My laser from Laguna is on the net and the new Corvette as well.
https://my.gm.com/content/dam/gmownercenter/gmna/dynamic/manuals/2020/chevrolet/corvette/2020-chevrolet-corvette-owners-manual.pdf

I can actually read the pictures and printed fonts. Isn't there a saying real men don't ask for directions?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Where are we from- As for some of us let's say it is a long way from here…


----------



## sras

> DW find any fonts on Lightburn that will print the German a, o, or u. (with the two dots above) Umiauts
> How to do it??? Tried the codes with the alt. key but none work on my computer in word or here on LJ. Bigger letters I can just add to circles and then line and fill. Looking for the easy way.
> 
> Anyone else have an idea?
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> In windows there is a program called " character map " It shows all the available characters for any font. Select the character you want, copy it and paste it in your file. Hopefully that makes sense and works. I selected Arial and saw several characters with two dots above…
> 
> For example-> ö
> 
> - sras
> 
> I have found those characters to be inconsistent typing in Windows. They seem to have better consistency in Word. I gave up. When I find one, I copy and paste to a document; then copy and paste it whenever I want to use one.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Good point - I also always copy/paste rather than try to type


----------



## sras

As far as I know I'm a mix of Danish, English & German


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I downloaded a bit torrent for all 20 seasons. Every episode and no commercials. Same for the other shows.
> 
> - Rich


During the COVID-

10 seasons- House

12 seasons- Bones

Many hours YouTube both instructional and entertainment


----------



## corelz125

Pottz you and Devin might be related.

Hey DW said you guys are the same breed I was just looking for a confirmation.

That's a good idea Petey cutting off the non English parts gets rid of half of the booklet.


----------



## 987Ron

In the shop, while the laser is burning away trying to get umlauts to work, can do in email and word. No luck here or on Lightburn. Will figure it out, problems like this are a challenge. And I have AC to work under, yeah! 90 outside and humid, 73 in here.

Ancestry: German, more German, a dab of Southern England, 2-3 drops of Cherokee. May have lost the Cherokee when I cut my finger one time.

Dad and several uncles all in WWII. Cousins in Nam, one Navy one Army recon. Proud of them all. Only the one cousin left. He is special, the army one. Great Grandfather US Marshall in Indian Territory (Okla. pre statehood) then a Sheriff till retirement. Lots of good stories about him, some might even be true.

Petey, I have a two drawer file cabinet in the shop with manuals in one and plans and notes in the other. Manuals have the date of purchase, cost, where purchased written on them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Hey DW said you guys are the same breed I was just looking for a confirmation.*
> 
> - corelz125


We are all children of God… includes all people…


----------



## pottz

> 75% German, 25% Irish here. Grandparents from the Dakotas. Grandpa fought in WW2.
> 
> - DevinT


same here all grandparents from south dakota and minnesota.


----------



## pottz

> I am Celtic.
> 
> Speaking of WW2 Uncle Wah called me yesterday. He was on TV for the rebirth of the FVW he founded in Fairfield NJ. The Fairfield FVW was just about bankrupt due to covid (could not rent out the hall), until the town got involved. They sold "bricks" and raised 10 s of thousands of dollars. Whish I could post the video here of Uncle Wah on TV.
> 
> Devin, my fathers Grandfather was a home steader in N. Dakota.
> 
> I am going to continue to carve today, make my mistakes and correct them if I can.
> 
> How do you all organize your manuals? I have a pile, I cut out all the non English parts (cut the stack in half). I have them in two drawers in piles and that is not working. Any ideas?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


in the room in my shop where my computer is i built a big file drawer where i keep all the manuals.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Re the Dremel carving, I need some Kutzall aggressive burs. I ordered 3 different ones should be here by June 9.

Pottz, yes i need to move my manuals out of the shop in a cabinet folders w tabs. I spend 30 min looking for one manual several times per year.


----------



## DevinT

Ugh. Cleaning the shop today by getting rid of 15 year old paint cans. Mixing kitty litter in each one and stirring vigorously with a paint stick is no fun. 11 can start done, 10 to go.


----------



## DevinT




----------



## DevinT

This one took some coaxing with a hammer and screw driver (key wasn't working)


----------



## 987Ron

> - DevinT


Looks like the paint is pretty solid, otherwise it would have run out. Oh, the pictures sideways, sorry.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ugh. Cleaning the shop today by getting rid of 15 year old paint cans. Mixing kitty litter in each one and stirring vigorously with a paint stick is no fun. 11 can start done, 10 to go.
> 
> - DevinT


I use sawdust, costs me nothing….........


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz you and Devin might be related.
> 
> - corelz125


It is probably hard to find anyone you are not related to. My wife and I are 29th cousins from King Henry, William the Conquer's son. At the 20 generations point, you have over a million direct line grandparents! When we were at Plymouth Colony they told me it is estimated ¾ of Americans have a Mayflower ancestor.

No WWII relatives that I know of, dad had flat feet so they left him on the farm to raise food for the troops. Mom entered the Cadet Nurses Corp, but the war ended shortly after she started. All her brothers were too young. Dad's brother enlisted but the war ended before he shipped overseas. He and another guy went to test for aircraft mechanic. While they were gone the unit shipped out. None of them survived. We both have Civil War and Revolutionary ancestors.

I had several relatives in America's first war. 6th Great Grandpa Stephen Longwell's elbow wounded retreating with Washington from Long Island August 30, 1776. The wound made his arm too stiff to operate a musket. He spent the rest of the war in the artillery corps.


----------



## DevinT

Fresh out of sawdust, but that's a great idea! I will have to think of that next time I make some.

Ran out of cat litter. Got all but two (full) gallon cans done.





































Yeah, paint is pretty solid. I tip each can and watch for movement before I consider it "done" and ready for drying then bagging up for the people that arrive to pick them up tomorrow afternoon.

Oh, and despite wearing gloves, apron, full PPE, still got paint on my pants. LoL.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - DevinT


I did the paint thing a couple of years ago. Amazing how it dries inside a sealed can ;-)) I just let the latex sit outside and dry if it wasn't already dried out ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Fresh out of sawdust, but that's a great idea! I will have to think of that next time I make some.
> 
> - DevinT


I use 5 gallon buckets to store it, and if you have a solid top and reseal it can go outside. Keep 2 handy. One for spills and such, another for "other projects as needed" category. Usually get the buckets from work when we go through gear oil, or Purple Power cleaner. To avoid idiots messing with them I paint over the labels with older paint and use tape for what is stored in them currently.

Made an addition few years back to finishing room building. Can stored 16 buckets. Have everything, sand, mortar mix, concrete, grass seed, insect poison etc etc.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Fresh out of sawdust, but that's a great idea! I will have to think of that next time I make some.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> I use 5 gallon buckets to store it, and if you have a solid top and reseal it can go outside. Keep 2 handy. One for spills and such, another for "other projects as needed" category. Usually get the buckets from work when we go through gear oil, or Purple Power cleaner. To avoid idiots messing with them I paint over the labels with older paint and use tape for what is stored in them currently.
> 
> Made an addition few years back to finishing room building. Can stored 16 buckets. Have everything, sand, mortar mix, concrete, grass seed, insect poison etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Have you had any problems with mortar mix and concrete drawing enough moisture from the atmosphere to harden? I had a couple of bags leftover stored in the garage. When I got them out for a project, they were rock solid! ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Plain clay cat litter-* 40lbs @ $10


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Plain clay cat litter-* 40lbs @ $10
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Do you mean *Play in cat litter-* 40lbs @ $10? ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Have you had any problems with mortar mix and concrete drawing enough moisture from the atmosphere to harden? I had a couple of bags leftover stored in the garage. When I got them out for a project, they were rock solid! ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


If left in a bag, YES. I get half bags from neighbor all the time, just store in buckets, seal lid and when needed it is ready for use. Mortar mix same way. To store those I use 7 gallon buckets from the pool place. They have excellent seals, nice and tight.


----------



## pottz

> Fresh out of sawdust, but that's a great idea! I will have to think of that next time I make some.
> 
> Ran out of cat litter. Got all but two (full) gallon cans done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, paint is pretty solid. I tip each can and watch for movement before I consider it "done" and ready for drying then bagging up for the people that arrive to pick them up tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Oh, and despite wearing gloves, apron, full PPE, still got paint on my pants. LoL.
> 
> - DevinT


you sound like my wife,if she gets near paint it's all over her.i call her a paint piglet-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

June 4th 1989- *1989 Tiananmen Square protests* I forgot to mention this yesterday… 1989 an important day in history- Chinese students being silenced by their government.










Least we not forget…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Did any paint get on Devin's new leather apron?


----------



## pottz

just got back about hr1-1/2 ago from a bbq cooking class at our fav restaurant.beautiful day sunny and about 76.love his classes he does all the cooking we eat and drink wine.cant beat it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> just got back about hr1-1/2 ago from a bbq cooking class at our fav restaurant.beautiful day sunny and about 76.love his classes he does all the cooking we eat and drink wine.cant beat it.
> 
> - pottz


+1 What an improvement from last year…


----------



## 987Ron

> just got back about hr1-1/2 ago from a bbq cooking class at our fav restaurant.beautiful day sunny and about 76.love his classes he does all the cooking we eat and drink wine.cant beat it.
> 
> - pottz


Envious, we have none of that in our little burg. As we have gotten older our favorite place to eat is at home.


----------



## bandit571

Today's trophies..









$3 in screwdrivers, and bits…$1 for a spotlight for the shop….

Hide your eyes, Gunny…$4.45 for..
.


























then went out shopping for a 2" wide chipbreaker….found one for a $1….


----------



## pottz

> Did any paint get on Devin s new leather apron?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!*


----------



## pottz

> just got back about hr1-1/2 ago from a bbq cooking class at our fav restaurant.beautiful day sunny and about 76.love his classes he does all the cooking we eat and drink wine.cant beat it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 What an improvement from last year…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 he wasn't doing these this time last year.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> he wasn t doing these this time last year.
> 
> - pottz


I know- just saying this is the type of stuff that you like and I remember last year… I am glad that you are able to enjoy yourself…


----------



## CWWoodworking

> just got back about hr1-1/2 ago from a bbq cooking class at our fav restaurant.beautiful day sunny and about 76.love his classes he does all the cooking we eat and drink wine.cant beat it.
> 
> - pottz


Sounds awesome. One thing I hate about living in Mayberry type town, zero culture or things like cooking classes.

We hiked 8 miles with 1000ft elevation gain. Had a great time. Puppy tired. So is wife.


----------



## pottz

> just got back about hr1-1/2 ago from a bbq cooking class at our fav restaurant.beautiful day sunny and about 76.love his classes he does all the cooking we eat and drink wine.cant beat it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sounds awesome. One thing I hate about living in Mayberry type town, zero culture or things like cooking classes.
> 
> We hiked 8 miles with 1000ft elevation gain. Had a great time. Puppy tired. So is wife.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


ya know we have a million things to do in a big city like L.A. but we also have several million that wanna do it.sometimes i wish we were a mayberry type of town.now that the pandemic is winding down their all coming back out to do it.as they say be careful what you wish for ?


----------



## DevinT

Did paint get on an apron? Maybe. Did paint get removed from said apron? Absolutely. That's the beauty of high quality leather.


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> he wasn t doing these this time last year.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I know- just saying this is the type of stuff that you like and I remember last year… I am glad that you are able to enjoy yourself…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


thanks my friend,it was real nice to get out and socialize again without masks and 6 feet apart.only one old guy wore a mask out of about 65.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Did paint get on an apron? Maybe. Did paint get removed from said apron? Absolutely. That's the beauty of high quality leather.
> 
> - DevinT


----------



## pottz

> Did paint get on an apron? Maybe. Did paint get removed from said apron? Absolutely. That's the beauty of high quality leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


i agree nothin like high quality "leather" if ya know what i mean ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Have you had any problems with mortar mix and concrete drawing enough moisture from the atmosphere to harden? I had a couple of bags leftover stored in the garage. When I got them out for a project, they were rock solid! ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> If left in a bag, YES. I get half bags from neighbor all the time, just store in buckets, seal lid and when needed it is ready for use. Mortar mix same way. To store those I use 7 gallon buckets from the pool place. They have excellent seals, nice and tight.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I didn't expect a normal 5-gallon bucket would seal good enuf.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been a Master Certified ASE technician for 30 years. In all that time whenever I went to a interview it was always like I was a Mass Murder Suspect. Take it or leave it was common phrase I heard when I asked the tough questions about vacation, sick time and forget benefits. They would tell you that you find out that later, as in after 6 month wait.

Having not put in any applications I get a email from a retail chain recruiter. Ah why not lets see what they have to say. Guy sets up a meeting for this evening at a restaurant with a manager and District Manager. Very different now from say 10 years ago when I last looked. Much more friendly environment and alot more answers. Not to mention this is first time I have not heard 1991 wages to start. Think it threw then a curve that I asked questions, took notes and more importantly asked point blank, can you put that in writing because if I start working and you change this arrangement I will quit on the spot.

Only squabble was over vacation. Gave me typical company policy line, that I have to WAIT 365 days to be eligible. Yeah, about that. After 30 years that mouthwash ain't making it. I'll wait 6 months for the 1st week but I am a stickler for 2 weeks off then increases over time, and not after 20 years you get 3 weeks.

Should have taken picture of the lot. When they asked me to commit right now I said ain't happening. I'll sleep on it and after you do your homework and come up with a compromise on the vacation issue I will take this into serious consideration.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Have you had any problems with mortar mix and concrete drawing enough moisture from the atmosphere to harden? I had a couple of bags leftover stored in the garage. When I got them out for a project, they were rock solid! ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> If left in a bag, YES. I get half bags from neighbor all the time, just store in buckets, seal lid and when needed it is ready for use. Mortar mix same way. To store those I use 7 gallon buckets from the pool place. They have excellent seals, nice and tight.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I didn t expect a normal 5-gallon bucket would seal good enuf.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


They can but a full bag of concrete doesn't quite fit.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i agree nothin like high quality "leather" if ya know what i mean ;-))
> 
> - pottz


Stop looking through my browser history…


----------



## CWWoodworking

Thought about getting a leather apron from this guy-

https://calaveratoolworks.com/collections/calavera-work-aprons

In the end I'm glad I didn't. At my new job, I use an insane about of glue(at least 2gal/week). My apron catches a lot. Wash it out With vinegar water about once a month. I'm afraid I just would have ruined a nice leather. May still get there wallet.


----------



## CWWoodworking

My wife-


----------



## pottz

> Been a Master Certified ASE technician for 30 years. In all that time whenever I went to a interview it was always like I was a Mass Murder Suspect. Take it or leave it was common phrase I heard when I asked the tough questions about vacation, sick time and forget benefits. They would tell you that you find out that later, as in after 6 month wait.
> 
> Having not put in any applications I get a email from a retail chain recruiter. Ah why not lets see what they have to say. Guy sets up a meeting for this evening at a restaurant with a manager and District Manager. Very different now from say 10 years ago when I last looked. Much more friendly environment and alot more answers. Not to mention this is first time I have not heard 1991 wages to start. Think it threw then a curve that I asked questions, took notes and more importantly asked point blank, can you put that in writing because if I start working and you change this arrangement I will quit on the spot.
> 
> Only squabble was over vacation. Gave me typical company policy line, that I have to WAIT 365 days to be eligible. Yeah, about that. After 30 years that mouthwash ain t making it. I ll wait 6 months for the 1st week but I am a stickler for 2 weeks off then increases over time, and not after 20 years you get 3 weeks.
> 
> Should have taken picture of the lot. When they asked me to commit right now I said ain t happening. I ll sleep on it and after you do your homework and come up with a compromise on the vacation issue I will take this into serious consideration.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


good for you if you have what they want there gonna come back with what you want.hey youve got a job,your not desperate too take what they wanna give you.id say next week you may have what you want?


----------



## pottz

> i agree nothin like high quality "leather" if ya know what i mean ;-))
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Stop looking through my browser history…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ha ha oh man i wish the duck was here right now.maybe not it might get us shut down again-lol.


----------



## pottz

> My wife-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


hey…..me too-lmao!!!!!

hey did i say im glad your back…..im gald your back my friend ! dont leave again !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> good for you if you have what they want there gonna come back with what you want.hey youve got a job,your not desperate too take what they wanna give you.id say next week you may have what you want?
> 
> - pottz


Yeah I was a bit demanding but I also know the reality they are now facing. Having run guys off especially the experienced and certified guys for many years recruiting is difficult. Mandatory overtime and this policy of we stay till work promised is completed when parts don't arrive till 5 min to closing. Yeah, hmmm, make a phone call and start explaining. I leave at appointed time. Maybe if for years I had been beaten on you have to stay I might give some on this.


----------



## CWWoodworking

In general, I think waiting a year for vacation is ridiculous. People have lives and need time off now and again.

A lot of companies in my area give vacation based on hours worked. I think it's a very fair way of doing it. Show up and work=get benefits.

I got 3 weeks up front when I started new job. Rest of benefits kinda suck though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Been a Master Certified ASE technician for 30 years. In all that time whenever I went to a interview it was always like I was a Mass Murder Suspect. Take it or leave it was common phrase I heard when I asked the tough questions about vacation, sick time and forget benefits. They would tell you that you find out that later, as in after 6 month wait.
> 
> Having not put in any applications I get a email from a retail chain recruiter. Ah why not lets see what they have to say. Guy sets up a meeting for this evening at a restaurant with a manager and District Manager. Very different now from say 10 years ago when I last looked. Much more friendly environment and alot more answers. Not to mention this is first time I have not heard 1991 wages to start. Think it threw then a curve that I asked questions, took notes and more importantly asked point blank, can you put that in writing because if I start working and you change this arrangement I will quit on the spot.
> 
> Only squabble was over vacation. Gave me typical company policy line, that I have to WAIT 365 days to be eligible. Yeah, about that. After 30 years that mouthwash ain t making it. I ll wait 6 months for the 1st week but I am a stickler for 2 weeks off then increases over time, and not after 20 years you get 3 weeks.
> 
> Should have taken picture of the lot. When they asked me to commit right now I said ain t happening. I ll sleep on it and after you do your homework and come up with a compromise on the vacation issue I will take this into serious consideration.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Hang in there Gunny. Capable employees are premium. I told my son when he was about 12 all he had to do to have very little competition in his career was to be able to do his job. He said that didn't make any sense. Everyone should be able to do their job ;-)) He mentioned that one day when he was about 30. I did not remember it and have no idea of the circumstances that caused me to make the comment. He said you were right dad ;-))

My sister worked at Morrison Knudsen in Boise as a CAD operator. She had an engineer forge her name on a drawing he did not want to be blamed for apparently. They were designing 4 nuclear plants. The engineering was so screwed up, she said it was good the gubbermint decided to cancel the project. After KM went bankrupt the company that bought them out wanted her to move to Illinois to work on a navigation dam on the Ohio River. They made offers but she told them she would take her chances in Boise. They finally offered her a 30% raise, the CEO had to approve it, and she moved all expenses paid. She trained quite a few Cad operators for them, but she said there are in big trouble. They aren't being trained to do the job in college anymore.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My wife-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> hey…..me too-lmao!!!!!
> 
> hey did i say im glad your back…..im gald your back my friend ! dont leave again !
> 
> - pottz


LMAO too! If momma ain't happy, nobody will be happy ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gunny, What do you think your old employer will offer when they find you are leaving?


----------



## pottz

> Been a Master Certified ASE technician for 30 years. In all that time whenever I went to a interview it was always like I was a Mass Murder Suspect. Take it or leave it was common phrase I heard when I asked the tough questions about vacation, sick time and forget benefits. They would tell you that you find out that later, as in after 6 month wait.
> 
> Having not put in any applications I get a email from a retail chain recruiter. Ah why not lets see what they have to say. Guy sets up a meeting for this evening at a restaurant with a manager and District Manager. Very different now from say 10 years ago when I last looked. Much more friendly environment and alot more answers. Not to mention this is first time I have not heard 1991 wages to start. Think it threw then a curve that I asked questions, took notes and more importantly asked point blank, can you put that in writing because if I start working and you change this arrangement I will quit on the spot.
> 
> Only squabble was over vacation. Gave me typical company policy line, that I have to WAIT 365 days to be eligible. Yeah, about that. After 30 years that mouthwash ain t making it. I ll wait 6 months for the 1st week but I am a stickler for 2 weeks off then increases over time, and not after 20 years you get 3 weeks.
> 
> Should have taken picture of the lot. When they asked me to commit right now I said ain t happening. I ll sleep on it and after you do your homework and come up with a compromise on the vacation issue I will take this into serious consideration.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Hang in there Gunny. Capable employees are premium. I told my son when he was about 12 all he had to do to have very little competition in his career was to be able to do his job. He said that didn t make any sense. Everyone should be able to do their job ;-)) He mentioned that one day when he was about 30. I did not remember it and have no idea of the circumstances that caused me to make the comment. He said you were right dad ;-))
> 
> My sister worked at Morrison Knudsen in Boise as a CAD operator. She had an engineer forge her name on a drawing he did not want to be blamed for apparently. They were designing 4 nuclear plants. The engineering was so screwed up, she said it was good the gubbermint decided to cancel the project. After KM went bankrupt the company that bought them out wanted her to move to Illinois to work on a navigation dam on the Ohio River. They made offers but she told them she would take her chances in Boise. They finally offered her a 30% raise, the CEO had to approve it, and she moved all expenses paid. She trained quite a few Cad operators for them, but she said there are in big trouble. They aren't being trained to do the job in college anymore.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


so true bob i tell these young kids in our company if ya wanna move up and make more money it's easy,just do your job your paid too do and be reliable.most collage degrees these days are worthless,except for something very high tech or medical.today getting someone just to show up is a major factor.no one wants too work anymore.i never went to collage but i was willing too work hard and do anything they wanted me too do.i was reliable,never let the boss down.so who always got promoted.my first job i was the manager at 23 because,well i was reliable and always got the job done.simple.todays kids dont see it ? hey i got about 4 more years of this crap and then they can all kiss my fat german ass goodbye-lol!!!


----------



## pottz

> Gunny, What do you think your old employer will offer when they find you are leaving?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


probably what mine did,they thought i was bluffing.big mistake.there out of business now.he who laughs last laughs the longest! so true.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny, What do you think your old employer will offer when they find you are leaving?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Nothing, just not his style. I worked for Tires Plus for couple years. When I turned in my resignation the Manager begged the District Manager to come down and personally sit down with me and see what could be done to keep me. He did nothing. On my last day the Assistant District Manager came in and spoke with me. I was direct with my request. Told me company policy…. I held up my hand and told him "And my policy is you can roll up that company policy trash and smoke it."

Couple weeks after I left the Store Manager had enough of being short handed and took a demotion and transfer. Sad, that store can be a gold mine but they bring in crappy under trained and very under supported managers.


----------



## pottz

> Gunny, What do you think your old employer will offer when they find you are leaving?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Nothing, just not his style. I worked for Tires Plus for couple years. When I turned in my resignation the Manager begged the District Manager to come down and personally sit down with me and see what could be done to keep me. He did nothing. On my last day the Assistant District Manager came in and spoke with me. I was direct with my request. Told me company policy…. I held up my hand and told him "And my policy is you can roll up that company policy trash and smoke it."
> 
> Couple weeks after I left the Store Manager had enough of being short handed and took a demotion and transfer. Sad, that store can be a gold mine but they bring in crappy under trained and very under supported managers.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


a mistake too many companies make,too cheap too pay what someone is worth,but end up paying much more in lost business down the road.when i left my last company they promoted my right hand man to be manager but didn't even offer him a raise.what happend,he said take your job and shove it and joined me to create a new business.he was my friend that i made the urn for.i owe that man everything,he was loyal too the end.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I agree *Pottz*, no work ethics anymore. I did a lot of work at the Lazy B in Kent. Probably somewhere between a quarter to close to half of the hours I worked, especially in my own business. One day a Boeing guy walked past. He noticed my construction badge. He said I hate to see you guys in here. I asked what he meant. He said contractors, every one of you is a Boeing job that is gone. I didn't say anything but it wasn't one job gone, it was somewhere between 3 and 5 that were gone.

One of the guys had assigned me a job. A few days later he asked when I would start it. I told him it was finished the day after he told me to do it. He couldn't believe it. He said the Lazy B crew would have spent a week doing it. No doubt. One day I saw a couple of their electricians who spent half a day doing what I would have done in less than an hour.

One day I happened to walk into a meeting where my customer and the Lazy B engineers were discussing what to do about a power supply in a control panel that kept burning up. They handed me the part and asked what I thought. They were thinking about having me relocate the panel because they decided vibration was the cause. I looked at it, ask when it normally happened. They said when they test the emergency power system. It was obviously not a connection vibrating loose, it was an overvoltage issue. It had been happening for 3 years. None of their engineers or electricians could find the problem. I told them where it would be and they were looking for a loose connection in the ground or neutral. A couple of days later I saw the maintenance manager walking across the plant. He told me they found the loose connections ;-))

When I had an ad in the Yellow Pages, people would call describing things burning up because of that issue. If I didn't have time to go fix it I would give a list of questions to ask the electrician they called. I told them to keep calling until they found one who gave them the correct answers. Lots of times it would be in Puget Power's connections. Many times they had already been there denying it was in their system. I hated calling them because I was wasting an hour of my customer's time on hold to tell them to get someone out there with their head out of where the sun will never shine!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gunny, What do you think your old employer will offer when they find you are leaving?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Nothing, just not his style. I worked for Tires Plus for couple years. When I turned in my resignation the Manager begged the District Manager to come down and personally sit down with me and see what could be done to keep me. He did nothing. On my last day the Assistant District Manager came in and spoke with me. I was direct with my request. Told me company policy…. I held up my hand and told him "And my policy is you can roll up that company policy trash and smoke it."
> 
> Couple weeks after I left the Store Manager had enough of being short handed and took a demotion and transfer. Sad, that store can be a gold mine but they bring in crappy under trained and very under supported managers.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I have noticed most managers do not know enough about what they are managing to evaluate their staff ;-)) That started in the 1980s after greed became the primary motivation instead of customer service focus and letting the money take care of itself. Before that in my early career, everyone cooperated for the best customer's benefit.

One job in the 90s management decided to impress a hospital with how fast they could add a 5 or 6 story wing. They were sheetrocking before the building was weatherproof. The job was completed and the hospital was scheduled to move in in a week or two. Black stuff started bleeding through the paint on the walls. All the moldy sheetrock had to be replaced. I'm sure the hospital was impressed ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It has been a month since Attorney General's Office sent Consumer Protection Notice to the Mayor with no response. Time to proceed to the next phase calling for law enforcement.

What is your impression of this part of my statement?

At the October 2019 VRFA Board of Governance meeting, VRFA Chief Brent Swearingen stated the Propane Code violation risks are small so he supported the nasty Backus policy risking homes and lives. His hypocritical statement in the October 2020 edition of Fire Watch reversed his position and supported code enforcement and saving lives: "That these incidents happened over a century ago is a *testament to the fact that codes and regulations work to prevent catastrophic accidents.* More recent incidents, such as the 2016 Ghost Ship fire in Oakland California that *killed 36 people, demonstrate the price of not applying what we have learned.*" Ironically, we have 36 people in the 1,000-gallon tank impact zone he is willing to sacrifice.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Up and active. a few stretching exercises as usual and coffee on the porch. Bad start of the day, wife is having trouble using her computer, wants me to tell her how to do things while she keeps trying things.

Sunday is wind the clock day, that to do.

Some late breakfast and do some shop time, take some pictures.

Gunny: I have one ASE certification or did, don't they require renewal. Maremont decided that all of us in the sales force should get the ASE cert. for under car, not sure if that was the name. $100 bonus, another $100 when all of the sales force was cert. Never happened. I passed the first try, sheer luck. Knew the shock, suspension, brakes and exhaust areas fine. Had to guess on most of the others like rack and pinion steering. 
Probably a lot more difficult today as the vehicles are a lot more complex. I respect your Masters Cert. The best on your quest of possible new opportunities.


----------



## corelz125

You have the time, experience, and knowledge to make the demands from these corporations. Some of the younger people coming in have to take the nonsense from the corporations. My sister in a cpa. I remember when she got out of school she got hired by one of the big name accounting firms. They have these kids working 14 hour days and don't pay any overtime just a base salary.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny: I have one ASE certification or did, don t they require renewal. Maremont decided that all of us in the sales force should get the ASE cert. for under car, not sure if that was the name. $100 bonus, another $100 when all of the sales force was cert. Never happened. I passed the first try, sheer luck. Knew the shock, suspension, brakes and exhaust areas fine. Had to guess on most of the others like rack and pinion steering.
> Probably a lot more difficult today as the vehicles are a lot more complex. I respect your Masters Cert. The best on your quest of possible new opportunities.
> 
> - 987Ron


Yes they must be renewed every 5 years. Kinda sucks if you take 8 at one time, means you have to recertify all 8 at once. I spread mine out. No sense in killing that single brain cell. LOL


----------



## 987Ron

Laser sign making test complete. Turned out pretty well. Did one on `1/8" baltic birch and one on 1/8" MDF. 6" x 10" size.

Painted the board blue with spray paint. 3 coats. Let it dry very well. Covered with 2" wide blue painters tape, butted together, no overlaps. The engraver cut the tape away and .012" deep into the woodl










Edges trimmed off leaving the sign with tape on.










Two coats of white acrylic paint applied, still slightly damp.









Blue painters tape pulled off while the white paint was tacky. 
Finished product.









The verbage on the sign is German. The colors are the same as pictures of signs in Germany. Plan on putting the sign in my son's cabana next to his pool as a joke. Daughter-in-law may never speak to me again. Translation is easy to find.

Fun to do, the run time of the program was long. Speed it up if I did it again and get the umlauts on the a. Post the other sign in the shop and see if it is noticed or commented on.


----------



## pottz

> Laser sign making test complete. Turned out pretty well. Did one on `1/8" baltic birch and one on 1/8" MDF. 6" x 10" size.
> 
> Painted the board blue with spray paint. 3 coats. Let it dry very well. Covered with 2" wide blue painters tape, butted together, no overlaps. The engraver cut the tape away and .012" deep into the woodl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edges trimmed off leaving the sign with tape on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two coats of white acrylic paint applied, still slightly damp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue painters tape pulled off while the white paint was tacky.
> Finished product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The verbage on the sign is German. The colors are the same as pictures of signs in Germany. Plan on putting the sign in my son s cabana next to his pool as a joke. Daughter-in-law may never speak to me again. Translation is easy to find.
> 
> Fun to do, the run time of the program was long. Speed it up if I did it again and get the umlauts on the a. Post the other sign in the shop and see if it is noticed or commented on.
> 
> - 987Ron


i knew you were a free spirit ron!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez,

I worked at EY came in at 40, to teach them how to build relations and build the business. I have never seen young people work so hard. You will learn a ton, if you can bust your butt. The knowledge you get there is way better than a degree. Did my share of 60 and 80 hour weeks. I knew some that Billed! 100 hrs for weeks on end.

Ron that sign is awesome! And I looked it up. Funny.

Lady's beat the men today. Year long match play stands at 5-3 men. I played well today. 3 birds, 78 on our tougher course.

PGA tour news: Rahm was leading going into todays final by 6 shots, he did not get a VAX (because he thought he had covid) he tested positive and had to DQ (loosing 1.4 million and a big championship)

Off to Gasparilla in the am. 4 couples (the year long match teams) 2 rounds of golf, drinking by the pool which is on the beach of the Gulf of Mexico. Crystal blue water.


----------



## 987Ron

> i knew you were a free spirit ron!
> 
> - pottz


Only in the shower.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You have the time, experience, and knowledge to make the demands from these corporations. Some of the younger people coming in have to take the nonsense from the corporations. My sister in a cpa. I remember when she got out of school she got hired by one of the big name accounting firms. They have these kids working 14 hour days and don t pay any overtime just a base salary.
> 
> - corelz125


In 1900, Teddy Roosevelt said a person working 40 hours a week should be able to afford to feed a family, buy a house, take an occasional vacation, save for retirement and educate their children. That was a radical statement at the turn of the 20th century but we achieved it. Too bad it is a radical statement again in the 21st century. I knew we were in big trouble the day Regan fired the aircraft controllers. The middle class stagnated and no recovery in sight. 70% of the population cannot come up with $1,000 cash.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Yes they must be renewed every 5 years. Kinda sucks if you take 8 at one time, means you have to recertify all 8 at once. I spread mine out. No sense in killing that single brain cell. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Our grandson doing building operations and maintenance has a continuous cycle of recertification testing. WE have continuing education requirements to maintain electrical licenses. I had to do a double dose with my Journeyman and Administrator. They finally combined them into a Master Electrician with 1 dose of credits ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* Holey Moley starts a new season this month ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Before..









$10 for the both of these..things
The After?









The "FREE" Mortise Gauge…and..









The $10 Jack plane….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The verbage on the sign is German. The colors are the same as pictures of signs in Germany. Plan on putting the sign in my son s cabana next to his pool as a joke. Daughter-in-law may never speak to me again. Translation is easy to find.
> 
> Fun to do, the run time of the program was long. Speed it up if I did it again and get the umlauts on the a. Post the other sign in the shop and see if it is noticed or commented on.
> 
> - 987Ron


My wife enjoyed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Speed it up if I did it again and get the *umlauts on the a.* Post the other sign in the shop and see if it is noticed or commented on.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron- I had some time today and I believe that this is a solution for your fonts…

In the following listing of Frakur true type fonts (TTF), note that they vary in the manner in which they handle the the various oddball German characters. Not all of the odd characters are rendered in all of the fonts. On american computer keyboards, umlauted characters and the ß can be rendered by using the ALT key and the numbers on the number pad on the right section of the keyboard:

Special Character
USA keyboard entry
ä
[alt]+132
Ä
[alt]+142
ö
[alt]+148
Ö
[alt]+153
ü
[alt]+129
Ü
[alt]+154
ß
[alt]+225


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Our grandson doing building operations and maintenance has a continuous cycle of recertification testing. WE have continuing education requirements to maintain electrical licenses. I had to do a double dose with my Journeyman and Administrator. They finally combined them into a Master Electrician with 1 dose of credits ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


So get this. ASE certification is Voluntary and not a Government entity or overseen by any state or local government. Just a organization that gives written test and offers the certification credentials if you pass.

BUT, to cut hair requires a license from the state. They claim because lives are at stake. Well if I make a mistake lives are also at stake ya know? Yet this industry remains in the days of the wild west. Crazy considering the consequences and such. Used to be you could just start somewhere and learn as you went. These days with all the electronics involved that is becoming harder to do. Some schooling is needed. Oddly the last time I was in a training class was 2003 for Toyota. Sure I could go and pay to take classes, my point here is if the employer doesn't participate in that cost why would anyone just do it for themselves? The moment you tell the employer you now have training they will expect that to be done but rarely a raise is given for the additional knowledge or skillset.

I have good friend that did not admit he knew anything more than brakes and suspension work at his current job. Why? He can do those tasks quickly, and without additional tooling or training. So they have a Master ASE tech but don't know it. he likes it this way because at 55 he intends to retire at 60 and sees no reason to go back to rat race of chasing codes and wiring only to be told he gets paid 1/2 an hour diagnostic time. Why bother when you can do brakes and get 1 1/2 hours and be done in 30-45 minutes with no worries?


----------



## corelz125

Petey one of my cousins went to work for EY when she got out of school. It seems they all do a few years at places like that get the experience then leave. I guess that's how those big companies keep making big profits by have a big turn over with employees.

Every year they come up with more certifications for us. NYCDOB makes up their own rules. They come up with certifications that aren't even out there to take a class in. The best part you can sit in a class room for months get all these certs with no hands on experience but since you have that card you're more qualified tvan a guy who has done the work for 30 years without the card


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron- I had some time today and I believe that this is a solution for your fonts…
> 
> Special Character
> USA keyboard entry
> ä
> [alt]+132
> Ä
> [alt]+142
> ö
> [alt]+148
> Ö
> [alt]+153
> ü
> [alt]+129
> Ü
> [alt]+154
> ß
> [alt]+225
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I use a smaller computer that does not have a right keyboard. Tested the codes on the wifes computer, it has a right keyboard, and it works. Do not have Liighburn on her computer so was unable to test the codes on Lightburn with the right keyboard. 
She has the computer she has because of the large screen and her macular problem. 
May have an external keyboard that I once used to input data in the old days. See if it works. 
Not something that is important as probably will not need it. The challenge lured me in.
Thanks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Petey one of my cousins went to work for EY when she got out of school. It seems they all do a few years at places like that get the experience then leave. I guess that s how those big companies keep making big profits by have a big turn over with employees.
> 
> Every year they come up with more certifications for us. NYCDOB makes up their own rules. They come up with certifications that aren t even out there to take a class in. The best part you can sit in a class room for months get all these certs with no hands on experience but since you have that card you re more qualified tvan a guy who has done the work for 30 years without the card
> 
> - corelz125


who are EY and NYCDOB? NYC building department?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Uncle Wah. Warren Schlapher.


----------



## 987Ron

umlats on a computer without a num lock or right keyboard. It works in Lightburn….Probably never use it but I now now how. Now if I can remember in the future.

Click the window key (bottom left corner)
Scroll to and click on Windows Accessories
Click on Char map or Character Map
Select symbol needed by clicking on it 
Click on select
Click on copy

Go to document you want it in and use paste.

Wow I love it when I finally figure out something like this. Thanks all, you got me pointed in the right direction for sure.


----------



## corelz125

EY is Ernst and Young a big time accounting firm. Yup NYCDOB is New York City Dept of Buildings. A place filled with people who don't want to do their job. They want you to do their work for them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> umlats on a computer without a num lock or right keyboard. It works in Lightburn….Probably never use it but I now now how. Now if I can remember in the future.
> 
> Click the window key (bottom left corner)
> Scroll to and click on Windows Accessories
> Click on Char map or Character Map
> Select symbol needed by clicking on it
> Click on select
> Click on copy
> 
> Go to document you want it in and use paste.
> 
> Wow I love it when I finally figure out something like this. Thanks all, you got me pointed in the right direction for sure.
> 
> - 987Ron


Every time I see instructions like that, I don't see anything like what is described in the instructions when I click on the windows key ;-( There must be a gillion versions of everything. So much for updates, eh?


----------



## sras

> It has been a month since Attorney General s Office sent Consumer Protection Notice to the Mayor with no response. Time to proceed to the next phase calling for law enforcement.
> 
> *What is your impression of this part of my statement? *
> 
> At the October 2019 VRFA Board of Governance meeting, VRFA Chief Brent Swearingen stated the Propane Code violation risks are small so he supported the nasty Backus policy risking homes and lives. His hypocritical statement in the October 2020 edition of Fire Watch reversed his position and supported code enforcement and saving lives: "That these incidents happened over a century ago is a *testament to the fact that codes and regulations work to prevent catastrophic accidents.* More recent incidents, such as the 2016 Ghost Ship fire in Oakland California that *killed 36 people, demonstrate the price of not applying what we have learned.*" Ironically, we have 36 people in the 1,000-gallon tank impact zone he is willing to sacrifice.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I meant to reply to this sooner. Looks good and to the point. My only suggestion would be to drop the 2 words "nasty" and "hypocritical". They don't add any clarity.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Commentary from DW- on today's June 6th postings*

Today IMO is a very special day for all those present who should be aware of D-Day or maybe not. At 72 I am blessed to have retained the history of our wars the good and the bad… yet the sacrifices that our veterans make - should not be forgotten; and not by me.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Commentary from DW- on today s June 6th postings*
> 
> Today IMO is a very special day for all those present who should be aware of D-Day or maybe not. At 72 I am blessed to have retained the history of our wars the good and the bad… yet the sacrifices that our veterans make - should not be forgotten; and not by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## 987Ron

Yes a very big day in world history. The Normandy Invasion. 
So many of the modern calendars have dropped a lot of these days and events off. Sad.
Flew the flag today.


----------



## pottz

+1 to whats been said.my flag flies 24/7/365. it's funny if you hadn't reminded me i would have never known.havn't heard anything from news sources,or maybe i missed it.


----------



## corelz125

During their vacation and while they were visiting Jerusalem, George's mother-in-law died.
With death certificates in hand, George went to the American Consulate Office to make arrangements to send the body back to the states for proper burial.
The Consul, after hearing of the death of the mother-in-law, told George that the sending of a body back to the States for burial is very, very expensive.
It could cost as much as $5,000.00.
The Consul continues, in most cases the person responsible for the remains normally decides to bury the body here.
This would only cost $150.00.
George thinks for some time and answers, "I don't care how much it will cost to send the body back; that's what I want to do."
The Consul, after hearing this, says, "You must have loved your mother-in-law very much consdering the difference in price."
"No, it's not that," says George. "You see, I know of a case years ago of a person that was buried here in Jerusalem. On the third day he arose from the dead ! I just can't take that chance."


----------



## corelz125

A man has been drinking all day at a bar. Late at night, he suddenly checks his clock.

"1:30 am, darn. I need to go home now or the wife's going to kill me," he says to the bartender.

But as he's trying to get up, he falls awkwardly to the floor. "I'm just way too drunk right now, I need to sober up."

So he asks the barman for a coffee, he drinks it up and 30 minutes later he tries to stand up, but again he falls to the floor, this time even harder. At this point, he realizes this won't work, but he needs to get home no matter what, so he starts crawling towards his house. After 40 minutes he gets there, lays down next to his (blissfully sleeping) wife and passes out.

The next morning his wife wakes him up, not kindly.

"So… how was last night, huh? Was it fun drinking all day?"

The man is 100% sure his wife was asleep when he got home, so he tries to play it cool: "Not really, just hanging with some coworkers… we didn't drink much… just a couple of beers."

His wife starts nodding understandably: "Ah ha, makes sense."

She starts to turn and then stops and turns back to him:

"Oh, by the way, the bar owner called this morning, your wheelchair's there, idiot."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> EY is Ernst and Young a big time accounting firm. Yup NYCDOB is New York City Dept of Buildings. A place filled with people who don t want to do their job. They want you to do their work for them.
> 
> - corelz125


Hopefully, EY isn't helping business as Arthur Anderson did! ;-((

The director of the building department in a meeting with staff and the mayor of the chity of Auburn told me they were highly educated and licensed professionals. ;-)) ;-)) ;-)) I wonder how much more education and licensing it will take for them to realized concrete walls should not be allowed to stand on the ground like a domino standing on end?

The chity was really a shock to me. I was naïve enough to belie all code enforcement in the state was the same standards as the electrical. The state and most cities have totally capable electrical inspectors. Bellevue and Seattle had a few that were obviously hired to check a box to meet a quota. The worst in Bellevue was not qualified to look at anyone's work ;-(( One of my friends had him as an apprentice. I asked Jerry about him and his code enforcement. Jerry said code was not his forte. I asked what was his forte? Jerry puzzled for a couple of minutes, then said, I don't believe he had a forte ;-) ;-))

At about the 3 year mark in business, the state tried to recruit me to be a state inspector. They said they were going to have to find more qualified people or cut back their level of inspections. I interviewed and they wanted to hire me on the spot, but I had jobs in process and full-time employees. They said I had to give up my contractor's license the instant I started. That was impossible. They gave me paperwork to fill out for hiring in the future. I got to the last question and could not answer it. Why do you want to stop what you are doing and work for the state? Cut wages and benefits in half, be assigned to an area far away from home for a few years, work for a department controlled by the legislature, ………….. The guys currently running the department were good guys, but the industry was going to college managers who had no clue about what they were managing. I expected they would schedule a roof first on a building so they would have a dry place to do the building, but I never saw it on a schedule. They were demanding electrical inspections for walls that were not framed yet! They called for me to put the controls on air handlers as soon as the unit was set in place before any of the systems where most of the devices mounted was installed or there was a wall to hang the control panel ;-( I asked a few of them if they ever paid any attention to how we built a building or installed any of the work ;-)) Anyways, in the 70s when I was converting gas stations to self-serve, there were a lot of guys pumping gas with college degrees that could not find another job. Obviously, when gas pumping ended, they were managers ;-(( While the standards of code enforcement were maintained, the managers who were not qualified to do the job PO'd most of the guys I knew and they quit and went to work in city departments. One of the few times I had 20/20 foresight ;-)


----------



## CWWoodworking

> +1 to whats been said.my flag flies 24/7/365. it s funny if you hadn t reminded me i would have never known.havn t heard anything from news sources,or maybe i missed it.
> 
> - pottz


More flags need to fly. I think it would remind people how great our country is. First thing I did when I set up shop was hang it proudly so I see it everyday. Did the same at new job.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> During their vacation and while they were visiting Jerusalem, George's mother-in-law died.
> With death certificates in hand, George went to the American Consulate Office to make arrangements to send the body back to the states for proper burial.
> The Consul, after hearing of the death of the mother-in-law, told George that the sending of a body back to the States for burial is very, very expensive.
> It could cost as much as $5,000.00.
> The Consul continues, in most cases the person responsible for the remains normally decides to bury the body here.
> This would only cost $150.00.
> George thinks for some time and answers, "I don't care how much it will cost to send the body back; that's what I want to do."
> The Consul, after hearing this, says, "You must have loved your mother-in-law very much consdering the difference in price."
> "No, it's not that," says George. "You see, I know of a case years ago of a person that was buried here in Jerusalem. On the third day he arose from the dead ! I just can't take that chance."
> 
> - corelz125


Amen!! ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Commentary from DW- on today s June 6th postings*
> 
> Today IMO is a very special day for all those present who should be aware of D-Day or maybe not. At 72 I am blessed to have retained the history of our wars the good and the bad… yet the sacrifices that our veterans make - should not be forgotten; and not by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I never seem to remember D-DAy ;-( I always remember the atomic bombs days, close to my bride's birthday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Commentary #2-* from DW:

June 6, 2021- *Supreme Court asked to review men-only draft registration law*

from the Military Times…

https://www.militarytimes.com/news/pentagon-congress/2021/06/06/supreme-court-asked-to-review-men-only-draft-registration-law/

Also, for you younger LJ with draft-age children… it is the law.

https://www.sss.gov/register/


----------



## corelz125

These days they want to turn history into a fairy tale where it was all happy endings. It's more important now to bring up that a persons feelings were hurt they felt uncomfortable by what somebody said than why they have the freedom to complain.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> These days they want to turn history into a fairy tale where it was all happy endings. It s more important now to bring up that a persons feelings were hurt they felt uncomfortable by what somebody said than why they have the freedom to complain.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 better than those 2 jokes (sarcasm) I believe that you are one of our younger guys; I do enjoy your conservative comments. IMO regardless I say stand by what you say…


----------



## pottz

> A man has been drinking all day at a bar. Late at night, he suddenly checks his clock.
> 
> "1:30 am, darn. I need to go home now or the wife's going to kill me," he says to the bartender.
> 
> But as he's trying to get up, he falls awkwardly to the floor. "I'm just way too drunk right now, I need to sober up."
> 
> So he asks the barman for a coffee, he drinks it up and 30 minutes later he tries to stand up, but again he falls to the floor, this time even harder. At this point, he realizes this won't work, but he needs to get home no matter what, so he starts crawling towards his house. After 40 minutes he gets there, lays down next to his (blissfully sleeping) wife and passes out.
> 
> The next morning his wife wakes him up, not kindly.
> 
> "So… how was last night, huh? Was it fun drinking all day?"
> 
> The man is 100% sure his wife was asleep when he got home, so he tries to play it cool: "Not really, just hanging with some coworkers… we didn't drink much… just a couple of beers."
> 
> His wife starts nodding understandably: "Ah ha, makes sense."
> 
> She starts to turn and then stops and turns back to him:
> 
> "Oh, by the way, the bar owner called this morning, your wheelchair's there, idiot."
> 
> - corelz125


two great one's,your on fire tonight my friend.


----------



## pottz

> +1 to whats been said.my flag flies 24/7/365. it s funny if you hadn t reminded me i would have never known.havn t heard anything from news sources,or maybe i missed it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> More flags need to fly. I think it would remind people how great our country is. First thing I did when I set up shop was hang it proudly so I see it everyday. Did the same at new job.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


on my street we have 6 houses that fly them everyday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - corelz125
> 
> *two great one s,your on fire tonight my friend.*
> 
> - pottz







Fire - The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125
> 
> *two great one s,your on fire tonight my friend.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire - The Crazy World Of Arthur Brown
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thanks man i just sent him an email inviting him to join gunny's garage,i think he'd fit right in here ? ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It has been a month since Attorney General s Office sent Consumer Protection Notice to the Mayor with no response. Time to proceed to the next phase calling for law enforcement.
> 
> *What is your impression of this part of my statement? *
> 
> At the October 2019 VRFA Board of Governance meeting, VRFA Chief Brent Swearingen stated the Propane Code violation risks are small so he supported the nasty Backus policy risking homes and lives. His hypocritical statement in the October 2020 edition of Fire Watch reversed his position and supported code enforcement and saving lives: "That these incidents happened over a century ago is a *testament to the fact that codes and regulations work to prevent catastrophic accidents.* More recent incidents, such as the 2016 Ghost Ship fire in Oakland California that *killed 36 people, demonstrate the price of not applying what we have learned.*" Ironically, we have 36 people in the 1,000-gallon tank impact zone he is willing to sacrifice.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I meant to reply to this sooner. Looks good and to the point. My only suggestion would be to drop the 2 words "nasty" and "hypocritical". They don t add any clarity.
> 
> - sras


Thanks *Steve* I have written a 1500 word indictment of those wicked people. I suppose I should delete quite a few adjectives! ;-(

I have found the answers to the propane and site danger questions the Chief and Fire Marshal could not answer. The fire marshal says she has a top-level fire investigator, one of only 42 trained to that level in Washington State. The chity said they have no experience in hazardous atmospheres, would not enforce the propane code, and required analysis by a fire engineer to forward the propane issues to the fire department for analysis. The fire department turned up as a local fire engineer in a google search. None of the engineers will get involved or say my documentation if beyond their field of expertise when they examine it.

Since they claimed to be fire engineers, I asked the fire marshal if I could consult with their top investigator. She said she would answer my questions and refer them to him if she could not. A couple of my questions were how deep will propane pool behind a barrier? And, what is the minimum wind speed to dissipate it to a safe concentration? *They sent me a letter saying propane, seismic issues, meteorological issues, and the concrete wall rupturing the tank are beyond the fire department's scope of work.* Whose scope of work are they in? We are expecting the magnitude 9+ earthquake any day! Are they taking a vacation from that disaster? Do they even know or care fire is the number one secondary issue in earthquakes?

Without basic knowledge plus the lack of ability to understand the seismic, meteorological, propane code, and fire code applications, they obviously will not be able to do accurate forensic investigations. Without knowing 3 mph wind or less will allow a propane leak to pool a foot deep on flat ground without any barriers, they cannot safely respond to a propane emergency! There was a fire in a strip mall a few months ago. They determined the cause was an overloaded lighting circuit. That is impossible. It had to be an electrical code violation. Lighting is a continuous load which means it cannot have a load of more than 80% of circuit capacity!

I also included a few quotes from state law that says ignoring code is a gross misdemeanor: *Official misconduct. (1) A public servant is guilty of official misconduct if, with intent to obtain a benefit or to deprive another person of a lawful right or privilege: (a) He or she intentionally commits an unauthorized act under color of law; or (b) He or she intentionally refrains from performing a duty imposed upon him or her by law. (2) Official misconduct is a gross misdemeanor.* The way I understand the law is if they ignore codes burning houses, injuring, or killing people, it is a felony. They support police reforms, they need to include themselves in their policies. 
.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> +1 to whats been said.my flag flies 24/7/365. it s funny if you hadn t reminded me i would have never known.havn t heard anything from news sources,or maybe i missed it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> More flags need to fly. I think it would remind people how great our country is. First thing I did when I set up shop was hang it proudly so I see it everyday. Did the same at new job.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> on my street we have 6 houses that fly them everyday.
> 
> - pottz


Only me and one other here ;-((


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just my house has a flag, in entire neighborhood. sad ain't it?


----------



## pottz

> Just my house has a flag, in entire neighborhood. sad ain t it?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah it is,seems people feel flying the flag isn't proper anymore.i have one neighbor on the north side and the two on the south that fly em everyday,but unlit which isn't proper but at least they fly the colors proudly.so i aint sayin nothin !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bad days for home invasion here. 18-year-old kid that would not leave a homeowner alone at 4 AM north of Seattle was shot and killed last night. Another was breaking into a lady's house a couple of miles west at 3 AM last night. She woke up and scared him away as he was breaking the glass door. She is getting practiced up. She did the same thing a year ago. This wicked place is going insane! ;-((


----------



## 987Ron

mornng all up early taking the wife to Augusta for Dr. appointment. Retina Specialist. She gets a shot in the eyeball about every 2 months. After going to Dr. Marcus for sometime found out he was good enough to be the one to be called in to treat Pres. Bush back when, so probably good enough for her.
No good woodworking stores there, but a bigh HD. Our burg only has asmall Lowe's with an real jerk for a manager.
Couple of good large grocery stores. Nice Beer store also….
Stock up time.

Later time to leave.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday, leave it at that….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning to ya….Monday, leave it at that….
> 
> - bandit571


Exactly


----------



## 987Ron

Home again. Dr. ran late so 1 hr appointment became 3. Some one had an accident and had a hole in his eye was the story. That one ups a simple checkup.

Did get to the beer store, got a couple of interesting German Biers Didn't have what I was wanting.

Almost 3 so nap and then fix dinner so wife can take it easy from her eye ball shot. Ouch.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning to all Monday I worked on the slate coasters I will work more on this design- not quite right…










Over the weekend I did some speed and feeds on MDF, acrylic, and maple…



















Lunch then paperwork- life is good…


----------



## bandit571

Monday morning Laundry Detail….dryer wasn't done…gave a hand plane a workout..









Jointed some edges, for a better fit…









Set #2 is done…Set #3…
From this..









To…









4-squared up..to..









Planed flat and smooth….then the clothes were dry…end of work day…


----------



## 987Ron

> Morning to all Monday I worked on the slate coasters I will work more on this design- not quite right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the weekend I did some speed and feeds on MDF, acrylic, and maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where were we a couple of months ago? Both of us. We have gotten to the fun point. Yeah!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch then paperwork- life is good…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Where were we a couple of months ago, both of us? Gotten to fun stage. Yeah!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Morning to all Monday I worked on the slate coasters I will work more on this design- not quite right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the weekend I did some speed and feeds on MDF, acrylic, and maple…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch then paperwork- life is good…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not bad cant wait to see the final version.


----------



## 987Ron

*Riddle for the evening*:

In the movie "The Firm " Gene Hackman offer a beer to Tom Cruise. The following month the sales of that beer increased over 50%. The original beer company was purchased by Guinness for $62 million. Hint not a long neck, just picked up a 6 pack today.

What was the beer and where was/is it brewed?

Common guys lets get this to 7000 tonight.


----------



## 987Ron

*"Never look at your beer as half empty. Look at it as halfway to your next beer.*" Saw that at the beer store today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Riddle for the evening*:
> 
> In the movie "The Firm " Gene Hackman offer a beer to Tom Cruise. The following month the sales of that beer increased over 50%. The original beer company was purchased by Guinness for $62 million. Hint not a long neck, just picked up a 6 pack today.
> 
> What was the beer and where was/is it brewed?
> 
> Common guys lets get this to 7000 tonight.
> 
> - 987Ron


Red Stripe Jamacia


----------



## 987Ron

You win. Too easy I guess. Was at a auto parts store in St. Thomas years ago and in the soft drink machine was Coca Cola, Orange, couple of other soft drinks, Heinekens (can) and Red Stripe (short stubby bottle). All the same price. $1.00.


----------



## CWWoodworking

HOORAY BEER!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

And IMO it tasted great when I was in Jamaica but today I'll pass on it…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 10,000 hrs. A 4 year univ. degree is about 40 credit hrs a year, x 4 = 160 credit hours.
> How much class time and study time to get a degree? A masters? A Ph.D.? Class time, study time would it equal 10,000hrs? Just wondering.
> 10,000 hrs might not have that many left. So I will just continue being an average Joe.
> - 987Ron


Got to wondering about that today. The minimum clock hours for a degree is 42 hours per credits x 120 credits = 5040 hours. About half irrelevant to major? Less than half enough to be well educated in subject ;-)

Apprenticeship is a minimum of 1080 in a class all focused on the subject. 8000 hours actual field training. Total 9080 hours, less than 10% short of the 10,000-hour goal ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You win. Too easy I guess. Was at a auto parts store in St. Thomas years ago and in the soft drink machine was Coca Cola, Orange, couple of other soft drinks, Heinekens (can) and Red Stripe (short stubby bottle). All the same price. $1.00.
> 
> - 987Ron


Is Google cheating? ;-))


----------



## CWWoodworking

> You win. Too easy I guess. Was at a auto parts store in St. Thomas years ago and in the soft drink machine was Coca Cola, Orange, couple of other soft drinks, Heinekens (can) and Red Stripe (short stubby bottle). All the same price. $1.00.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Is Google cheating? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Cheating no. Efficient yes.


----------



## 987Ron

No, I had to google the name of the movie and the % increase in sales. Actually the sales increase in Florida was more like 3 or 400%.


----------



## pottz

man all this beer talk makes wanna go…...open a bottle of wine-lol.not a beer drinker boys,ill take a mexican beer like modelo or a firestone 805 once in awhile but thats about it.and german beers forget it,sorry ron.for me it's whiskey and wine.damn where's the wino,er i mean duck?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I feel your concerns… is all this beer talk as enjoyable as our laser posts? Time for a joke from Corelz to get the nighttime back on point-










What do you do with your corks? unless you drink box wine…


----------



## 987Ron

delete


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- +1 where is the Duck especially with Ron and myself "lasering"... looking forward to a laser post from the Duck- (he has a TroThec laser…)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz; I am not now or ever was a big drinker of anything except iced tea. Non alcohol iced tea. Never acquired a taste for whiskey, scotch or vodka. Gin and tonic in the summer sometimes.
> Its all a mater of taste.
> Guess that is why there are so many different wines, beers, liquors etc. Dad use to say a toast is a toast no matter what is in the glass if the person being toasted is worth it.
> So toast to all of our LJ friends and you and the Beagle.
> Enough of this lamenting and such.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron- you don't have the "gene" for alcoholism


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- are you going to be here in about 12 posts to 7,000?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *"Never look at your beer as half empty. Look at it as halfway to your next beer.*" Saw that at the beer store today.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- I feel your concerns… is all this beer talk as enjoyable as our laser posts? Time for a joke from Corelz to get the nighttime back on point-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you do with your corks? unless you drink box wine…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


for everyday we do drink some box wine,a lot of it is very good,youd be surprised where two buck chuck and the box guys get their juice from.ive made a lot of trivets in the past,made a large bulletin board one time that took about 300 corks,not all mine though.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- +1 where is the Duck especially with Ron and myself "lasering"... looking forward to a laser post from the Duck- (he has a TroThec laser…)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well the duck is on the mend at the moment hoping too return soon,ill let him tell the story if he chooses.dont worry he'll be back.


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all…..off to the yard with the dog and then to bed.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy day at work, expected to be really busy as they had claimed we were getting 18 oil changes from a HVAC fleet. yeah, we got 2. All that oil they bought and extra filters, yeah that should prove interesting. LOL

Busy with drawer organizers for hinges, two drawers worth. About 2/3 done with manufacturing, about 1/3 done with finish work.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I am trying real hard for this laser post not to make the 7,000- but laser people- my new test substrate- custom vinyl cuttings- unlimited uses and the youth will be impressed with what you can make them…


----------



## RichT

"Well ya see, Norm, it's like this… A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members.

"In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, as we know, kills brain cells. But naturally it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine.

"That's why you always feel smarter after a few beers."

-Cliff Clavin


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Shall Ron's bedtime tuck-in story break 7,000? First, we make sure that he has the proper pillow… he is off to sleep…


----------



## bandit571

Trying..


----------



## bandit571

To Stay..


----------



## bandit571

Awake long enough….then have a Tonic & Gin…


----------



## pottz

> "Well ya see, Norm, it's like this… A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members.
> 
> "In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, as we know, kills brain cells. But naturally it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine.
> 
> "That's why you always feel smarter after a few beers."
> 
> -Cliff Clavin
> 
> - Rich


hell im nearing genius level then


----------



## pottz

> Awake long enough….then have a Tonic & Gin…
> 
> - bandit571


number hog-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> "Well ya see, Norm, it's like this… A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members.
> 
> "In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, as we know, kills brain cells. But naturally it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine.
> 
> "That's why you always feel smarter after a few beers."
> 
> -Cliff Clavin
> 
> - Rich


Rich- glad to see you here… I just want to give a forum shout-out to you and others- for introducing us/me to the B-Mineral fry pan… Everything about it 5 stars.

Would the *Shaper Origin *work with a Diamond Drag knife and the vinyl that I posted above?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Bandit


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> "Well ya see, Norm, it's like this… A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members.
> 
> "In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, as we know, kills brain cells. But naturally it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine.
> 
> "That's why you always feel smarter after a few beers."
> 
> -Cliff Clavin
> 
> - Rich


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Awake long enough….then have a Tonic & Gin…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hell im nearing genius level then
> 
> - pottz


That's what I was thinking as well…...


----------



## corelz125

Thats a good one from good old Cliff

Plumbing sucks. Fought with a leaky toilet for 4 hours today


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*TIME for History… June 7, 1942… MIDWAY*

*Midway pt.2 - A New War? - WW2 - June 7, 1942*





Every day is a day to think about our veterans…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *TIME for History… June 7, 1942… MIDWAY*
> 
> *Midway pt.2 - A New War? - WW2 - June 7, 1942*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every day is a day to think about our veterans…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


They lost the war that day ;-))

Many don't know but the Japs had spies in America as early as 1920 planning the attack on the Pacific fleet at San Diego. The fleet moved to Pearl in May 1940.


----------



## corelz125

There's a diner for sale in NYC that their specialty was Ukranian food. Going for $400k.


----------



## DevinT

Desert_Woodworker,

Yes, I do believe 100% that the diamond drag knife you posted will work with the Shaper Origin. I am just biding my time until I can buy it. It's a little more expensive than an impulse buy.

My plans are to use it to do really fine engravings in brass with the Origin. I want to experiment with making scrimshaw style artwork on metal and then putting those metal discs, plates, and bars on various tools. You know, like those engraved hand planes. Also, things like metal rulers with 1/64" or finer markings and also putting rulers on tools where they can be useful.


----------



## RichT

> Rich- glad to see you here… I just want to give a forum shout-out to you and others- for introducing us/me to the B-Mineral fry pan… Everything about it 5 stars.
> 
> Would the *Shaper Origin *work with a Diamond Drag knife and the vinyl that I posted above?
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Glad you still like the DeBuyer, DW. Regarding the drag knife, there's one major issue-the Origin won't cut unless the spindle is turning. If that drag knife can work while spinning, fine, but unless the spindle is on, pressing the Cut button will do nothing other than pop up a message box telling you to turn it on.

The Aircut mode might do the job however.


----------



## DevinT

No no no. There are ways to make the Origin plunge without the spindle turning.


----------



## RichT

> No no no. There are ways to make the Origin plunge without the spindle turning.
> 
> - DevinT


I've got mine set up right now in the shop to do some cutting. I already mentioned Aircut, share some of the other ways.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Devin- You seem to have some good intentions with it and I hope that it works out.

Rich- I almost got into the drag knife with my CNC and saw that some people have and use the Shaper Origin and I thought that it would be an interesting accessory.

Best to all…


----------



## RichT

> Rich- I almost got into the drag knife with my CNC and saw that some people have and use the Shaper Origin and I thought that it would be an interesting accessory.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I don't have one of the knives, so I can't test it out, however I was looking at how to get it to work. I did determine that you can lower the bit such that the Aircut mode, which is set to drop the bit to 0.05" above the surface, does touch it. My other concern was that when the bit contacted the surface doing an air cut that it would detect that and abort. It did not do that however, so it should work with the drag knife after some fiddling around.

I have no desire to mess with engraving so I won't be pursuing it any further.


----------



## RichT




----------



## bandit571

We haft werk to do…round up the Usual Suspects…









Need to turn these 4 boards into a box…









using finger joints…









Saw of choice?









Disston No. 68, of course..


----------



## DevinT

My method is dead simple.

1. Put router bit in collet
2. Push router bit down as far as it can go, bottom it out
3. Tighten the collet with your fingers (no need to do anything more than light pressure)
4. Install spindle
5. Z-touch
6. Remove spindle
7. Loosen collet
8. Raise bit to proper height
9. Tighten collet (proper tight)
10. Install spindle
11. Set negative depth (enough to be in the air)
12. Sneak up on the proper depth

You should still be at a negative depth setting when you hit stock with the bit. I start far in the negative and sneak up on "true zero" by adding 0.001" to 0.005" per "jump" (0.001" jumps as I get closer).

Does it require patience? Of course.

Is it worth it? Absolutely. Once I am dialed-in and I know what "true zero" is, then I have utter confidence in the depth of the engraving being correct. Also, once I know the offset, I usually don't have to re-probe it until I put the Origin away or swap bits (affecting the position of my bit in the collet).


----------



## DevinT

Here's another method I have used:

1. Put engraving bit into router upside-down (with the pointy bit inside the router)
2. Z-touch with the back of the bit (which is flat)
3. Flip the bit around but don't tighten the collet
4. Barely push the bit into the collet (which, again, is loose)
5. Plunge to zero depth
NOTE: The bit is loose in the collet; this plunge pushes the barely-seated bit into the collet for you while the bit is in light contact with the surface
6. Pull the spindle out
7. Raise the bit 1/32" 
8. Tighten the collet
9. Start with a negative offset that is in the air
10. Sneak up on "true zero" until you hit the material

Again, (like the previous method) you'll hit the material while the offset is still negative.


----------



## RichT

.


----------



## DevinT

Here's another method I have used:

1. Z-touch some thinner stock, or Z-touch into a pocket or a hole in the stock
2. Start negative with the bit in the air
3. Increment depth until you hit the stock

This method doesn't always work. When it fails, it's because the Origin is not fully co-planer. For example, if you have built an MFT top for your workstation that is too heavy and there is a half-degree slope toward the floor at the outer edge of the MFT top. In that case, Z-touch will fail. Resort to one of the other methods if that is the case.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz-* we gave you laser last night and today we give you Shaper Origin… Can you handle all this new tech?

*Devin-* you seem to have a handle on it- keep us informed…

*Bandit-* +1


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz-* we gave you laser last night and today we give you Shaper Origin… Can you handle all this new tech?
> 
> *Devin-* you seem to have a handle on it- keep us informed…
> 
> *Bandit-* +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yes youve told me one thing,im never buying a shaper origin,way more than i wanna deal with. ;-/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker


DO NOT USE WITH A LASER- DANGEROUS DUE TO MATERIAL COMPOSITION…


----------



## corelz125

My wife told me to go to the doctors and get some of those tablets that "help" you get an erection.

You should of seen her face when I came back and tossed her some diet pills.

I'm still looking for a place to live.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My wife told me to go to the doctors and get some of those tablets that "help" you get an erection.
> 
> You should of seen her face when I came back and tossed her some diet pills.
> 
> I'm still looking for a place to live.
> 
> - corelz125


 ;-))


----------



## pottz

> My wife told me to go to the doctors and get some of those tablets that "help" you get an erection.
> 
> You should of seen her face when I came back and tossed her some diet pills.
> 
> I'm still looking for a place to live.
> 
> - corelz125


and in honor of dw the (lol)


----------



## CWWoodworking

Working on fumed eucalyptus at work and red oak in my shop. Kinda like eating tater chips and washing them down with cristal.

Making a table at work with 2" square medallions, 10 degree pyramid. Don't have eucalyptus solids so I had to veneer the little buggers. Carrying the grain across 4 plains sucks.

Later peeps. I'm tired and dusty.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- didn't have breakfast with you. I hope that you read this- oh well one for experience….*



> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> DO NOT USE WITH A LASER- DANGEROUS DUE TO MATERIAL COMPOSITION…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


----------



## corelz125




----------



## pottz

> Working on fumed eucalyptus at work and red oak in my shop. Kinda like eating tater chips and washing them down with cristal.
> 
> Making a table at work with 2" square medallions, 10 degree pyramid. Don't have eucalyptus solids so I had to veneer the little buggers. Carrying the grain across 4 plains sucks.
> 
> Later peeps. I'm tired and dusty.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


make sure to take some pic's gotta be better than talking about lasers ?


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125


yeah if were gonna talk lasers lets talk about ones that tear crap up !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - CWWoodworking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure to take some pic s gotta be *better than talking about lasers ?*
> 
> - pottz


OMG "better than talking about lasers ?" Really, then I quit on your coasters! This was an example of my latest attempt- I had a few more ideas. Maybe the Duck or Ron can continue to work with you?

On a serious note- I don't like the "pop" on the carvings of slate- I would go for a wooden base and for the infill cork or a colored acrylic in-fill.

Let me know- and send some pictures/ideas as well…


----------



## pottz

> - CWWoodworking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure to take some pic s gotta be *better than talking about lasers ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OMG "better than talking about lasers ?" Really, then I quit on your coasters! This was an example of my latest attempt- I had a few more ideas. Maybe the Duck or Ron can continue to work with you?
> 
> On a serious note- I don t like the "pop" on the carvings of slate- I would go for a wooden base and for the infill cork or a colored acrylic in-fill.
> 
> Let me know- and send some pictures/ideas as well…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey buddy just joking,corelz made me say it!!! not joking though lookin pretty good.not sure about the border though ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Another day for the books.

CWW that should be a interesting project. Never have fumed wood.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz*- as you say to me- "Chill"... The computer, laser, 3d printer and CNC are now the new woodworking tools…
and don't forget Bandit our American hand-crafted woodworker. 
*
Devin and Rich-* I look forward to any updates on the* Shaper Origin*... and the progress that you are making… pic's are nice. Question to you both do either of you remember or know about a product that was made by https://www.shopbottools.com/ called the *"Handi-Bot"*?










They are no longer made yet they are supporting it…

Now I hear about the Shaper Origin… keep us updated and don't forget to share both the good and bad…

*MY goal-* is to use the CNC and Laser with wood and mixed media- 2021


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - CWWoodworking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure to take some pic s gotta be *better than talking about lasers ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OMG "better than talking about lasers ?" Really, then I quit on your coasters! This was an example of my latest attempt- I had a few more ideas. Maybe the Duck or Ron can continue to work with you?
> 
> On a serious note- I don t like the "pop" on the carvings of slate- I would go for a wooden base and for the infill cork or a colored acrylic in-fill.
> 
> Let me know- and send some pictures/ideas as well…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey buddy just joking,corelz made me say it!!! not joking though lookin pretty good.not sure about the border though ?
> 
> - pottz


+1 I know that Corelz laser pic set you off- The "border" was a learning mistake- what I am looking for is the project to PoP like your wooden bowls… Are you still interested in a 4" slate coaster? let me know…


----------



## pottz

> - CWWoodworking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure to take some pic s gotta be *better than talking about lasers ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OMG "better than talking about lasers ?" Really, then I quit on your coasters! This was an example of my latest attempt- I had a few more ideas. Maybe the Duck or Ron can continue to work with you?
> 
> On a serious note- I don t like the "pop" on the carvings of slate- I would go for a wooden base and for the infill cork or a colored acrylic in-fill.
> 
> Let me know- and send some pictures/ideas as well…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hey buddy just joking,corelz made me say it!!! not joking though lookin pretty good.not sure about the border though ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 I know that Corelz laser pic set you off- The "border" was a learning mistake- what I am looking for is the project to PoP like your wooden bowls… Are you still interested in a 4" slate coaster? let me know…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


yeah id love some some for the patio that are weather proof,6 would be good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OK I got to get the logo just right-


----------



## pottz

maybe some (gunny's garage gang) coasters ? only for the regulars of course.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> maybe some (gunny s garage gang) coasters ? only for the regulars of course.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OK-I'll start some of the *Gunny's Garage Gang *coming but I hope that others will post some designs to assist me with the finished logo… 
*
Ron- I hope all is well- help design the coaster???*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> maybe some (gunny s garage gang) coasters ? only for the regulars of course.
> 
> - pottz


*

You have some great idea's but where is the $$$$$$$*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## RichT

I'm blown away. I ordered a Festool TSC 55 K about three weeks ago. I expected to wait until at least August or September, but it arrived today.

Nice saw. Includes their latest anti-kickback technology.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - CWWoodworking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make sure to take some pic s gotta be *better than talking about lasers ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OMG "better than talking about lasers ?" Really, then I quit on your coasters! This was an example of my latest attempt- I had a few more ideas. Maybe the Duck or Ron can continue to work with you?
> 
> On a serious note- I don t like the "pop" on the carvings of slate- I would go for a wooden base and for the infill cork or a colored acrylic in-fill.
> 
> Let me know- and send some pictures/ideas as well…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Top too busy. Previous with design in the upper left corner was better. Eye travels upper left to bottom right.


----------



## DevinT

Rich, congrats!

Desert, let me see what I can do to help with the coaster. I could perhaps turn some out with the Origin. Maybe do some in acrylic.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*pottz* vino trouble ;-(( A vinoery here loss all its 2020 production to wildfire smoke. Taste and smell issues. They are going to keep it and study how it changes. Hope, maybe ?


----------



## corelz125

I have a feeling if that put that wine on the market at a reduced price there's a feathered friend who would go for it


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Rich, congrats!
> 
> Desert, let me see what I can do to help with the coaster. I could perhaps turn some out with the Origin. Maybe do some in acrylic.
> 
> - DevinT


Devin- That would be great- they are for Pottz… I hope that he will like em…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I have a feeling if that put that wine on the market at a reduced price there s a feathered friend who would go for it
> 
> - corelz125


I say with the proper marketing charge premium… people are spending…


----------



## pottz

> maybe some (gunny s garage gang) coasters ? only for the regulars of course.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> 
> You have some great idea s but where is the $$$$$$$*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey im the idea man you gotta do the collecting.


----------



## pottz

> *pottz* vino trouble ;-(( A vinoery here loss all its 2020 production to wildfire smoke. Taste and smell issues. They are going to keep it and study how it changes. Hope, maybe ?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


that brings a tear to my eye.what winery ?


----------



## DS

What wine pairs best with mesquite bbq kettle chips?


----------



## pottz

> What wine pairs best with mesquite bbq kettle chips?
> 
> - DS


with bbq i like a spicy zin or sangiovese.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Google says- What wine goes with BBQ chips?*

The umami flavor in smoky, spicy, slightly sweet barbecue chips pairs well with a light Pinot Noir or a dry Rosé. The earthy flavors in Pinot Noir go well with the chip's savory flavors.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This AM group starts with vino and I haven't had breakfast yet… go get em boys…

Ron where are you?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I m blown away. I ordered a Festool TSC 55 K about three weeks ago. I expected to wait until at least August or September, but it arrived today.
> 
> Nice saw. Includes their latest anti-kickback technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Very nice… any thoughts on this Woodpecker accessory?









https://www.woodpeck.com/parallel-guide-system.html


----------



## sras

Howdy all! Just a quick check in. Had to browse through ~80 posts just to catch up!

Yesterday was dinner at one of our favorite local brewpubs (Victor23 for those in the area). I'm into their hazy IPA these days. Got back and it wasn't long until I was dozing off in the chair.

Congrats on the 7,000 mark.

Nice to see the progress on the laser work and projects. Some good jokes too.

Today will be spent hauling brush from the MIL's house. Hopefully a little time for some shop work after that. I've got 3 projects with a deadline - toy for grandson's birthday, gift for SIL (made from an old book), and 3 sets of coasters.


----------



## pottz

> I m blown away. I ordered a Festool TSC 55 K about three weeks ago. I expected to wait until at least August or September, but it arrived today.
> 
> Nice saw. Includes their latest anti-kickback technology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Very nice… any thoughts on this Woodpecker accessory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.woodpeck.com/parallel-guide-system.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


for what it does way over priced imho !


----------



## bandit571

We have work to do….









One corner done, 3 more to do….trying to wrap the grain around the box…I hope..

Film @ 2300hrs…..start time at 1300 hrs…..cussing may be involved….


----------



## DS

> We have work to do….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One corner done, 3 more to do….trying to wrap the grain around the box…I hope..
> 
> Film @ 2300hrs…..start time at 1300 hrs…..cussing may be involved….
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit, keep up the good work, don't get discouraged.

But, just btw, the Mereen -Johnson CNC dovetailer can do the joint in this picture in about 2.0 seconds for both pieces of the joint.










(It runs both sides at the same time.)

Of course, it wouldn't have the same charm as yours.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DS- * +1* This should make Pottz happy with all the laser and CNC talk going on…


----------



## DS

I was about 30 minutes from buying this exact machine back in 2000 when a man walked behind me at the trade show and pronounced that he just bought one.
I said that maybe I should just buy my drawers from him.

Turns out he is in my area.

I bought drawers from him up until just a few years ago.

18+ years or so = 100s of thousands of dovetailed drawers.


----------



## 987Ron

Sent from a friend today.

Baboons are the loudest, most dangerous, most
obnoxious, most viciously aggressive and least
intelligent of all primates.
And what is the proper collective noun for a group of baboons?
Believe it or not… A Congress!
A CONGRESS OF BABOONS!
That pretty much explains the things that come out of Washington ! You just can't make this stuff up


----------



## Peteybadboy

DS I bought the 75 for cutting slabs at a 45 for waterfall effect.

Bandit nice work. Have the heard the Song "The Bandit" Kings of Leon

Smokey Vino? I don't know about that. Smokey scotch - yes.

Girls took two at Gasparilla, season is tied at 5-5. Of to S.C. tomorrow pm.

Still carving the bear…got to post a pick once it looks like "something"


----------



## 987Ron

Been away, playing with some nice sports cars, at a track, fun stuff. Later, things to do to catch up.


----------



## DS

I guess no one told the guy who was originally deciding what to call a bunch of baboons that he couldn't just make this stuff up, then. Cuz…


----------



## RichT

> Very nice… any thoughts on this Woodpecker accessory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That's the one I bought. I looked at Festool, TSO, Seneca and Woodpeck. Ultimately I chose the Woodpeck for its many advantages, like segmented arms so you only need to use as much as you need. I didn't want to be stuck with long fixed arms like the TSO. It also comes with four flip stops, so you can set up two different cuts and switch back and forth. Great for things like cabinet sides.

I discovered today when I picked up the saw that Festool has a new line of track saw blades. The old blades were 2.2mm kerf and the new ones are 1.8mm. They also altered some of the teeth counts and geometry.


----------



## 987Ron

> I guess no one told the guy who was originally deciding what to call a bunch of baboons that he couldn't just make this stuff up, then. Cuz…
> 
> - DS


Most of the terms like Herd of cows, Gaggle of Geeze, School of fish, Congress of Baboons was not some guy making these up. Not sure of the history and origination of the terms. To lazy to look it up.


----------



## RichT

> Most of the terms like Herd of cows, Gaggle of Geeze, School of fish, Congress of Baboons was not some guy making these up. Not sure of the history and origination of the terms. To lazy to look it up.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *pottz* vino trouble ;-(( A vinoery here loss all its 2020 production to wildfire smoke. Taste and smell issues. They are going to keep it and study how it changes. Hope, maybe ?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> that brings a tear to my eye.what winery ?
> 
> - pottz


I didn't catch the name, but it is a local one. We have lots of them in the area. I googled to find it, but lots of stories about California wineries not producing last year because of wildfire smoke popped up.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sent from a friend today.
> 
> Baboons are the loudest, most dangerous, most
> obnoxious, most viciously aggressive and least
> intelligent of all primates.
> And what is the proper collective noun for a group of baboons?
> Believe it or not… A Congress!
> A CONGRESS OF BABOONS!
> That pretty much explains the things that come out of Washington ! You just can t make this stuff up
> 
> - 987Ron


Chitty councils are Congresses too, apparently. They won't admit it ;-((

What is the meaning of the word Congress?
1a : the act or action of coming together and meeting. b : coitus. 2 : a formal meeting of delegates for discussion and usually action on some question.


----------



## DevinT

> Most of the terms like Herd of cows, Gaggle of Geeze, School of fish, Congress of Baboons was not some guy making these up. Not sure of the history and origination of the terms. To lazy to look it up.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


That's a good one.


----------



## 987Ron

> Most of the terms like Herd of cows, Gaggle of Geeze, School of fish, Congress of Baboons was not some guy making these up. Not sure of the history and origination of the terms. To lazy to look it up.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> That s a good one.
> 
> - DevinT


Over my head.


----------



## DS

You know it was some committee, but there was one guy that was really good at it.

"So, Bob, what do YOU think we should call it? Huh Bob? What do you say?"

As soon as Bob says the first thing that popped into his head, they called lunch and it was a done deal.

Thanks, Bob…


----------



## CWWoodworking

Rich, are you making a track saw table of some sort?

I got the kreg acs for cutting veneer. It works good for that, but I think the system wouldn't be the best for larger sheet goods.

I cross cut with the table and have a long off shoot off the table for longer cuts up to 10'. It's very efficient, but gobbles up space.


----------



## pottz

> *pottz* vino trouble ;-(( A vinoery here loss all its 2020 production to wildfire smoke. Taste and smell issues. They are going to keep it and study how it changes. Hope, maybe ?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> that brings a tear to my eye.what winery ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I didn t catch the name, but it is a local one. We have lots of them in the area. I googled to find it, but lots of stories about California wineries not producing last year because of wildfire smoke popped up.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah may make the prices go up,but what the hell hasn't lately ? may have to join the duck with his el cheapo cask vino.


----------



## pottz

> Most of the terms like Herd of cows, Gaggle of Geeze, School of fish, Congress of Baboons was not some guy making these up. Not sure of the history and origination of the terms. To lazy to look it up.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> That s a good one.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Over my head.
> 
> - 987Ron


a group of crows is called a murder.


----------



## pottz

> Most of the terms like Herd of cows, Gaggle of Geeze, School of fish, Congress of Baboons was not some guy making these up. Not sure of the history and origination of the terms. To lazy to look it up.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> That s a good one.
> 
> - DevinT


so devin are you and dw gonna team up too make my coasters.be warned ive got dw on a slim budget,meaning no profit -lol.


----------



## bandit571

A second corner..









And a third corner, today…









Will done the 4th one tomorrow…..nicked a thumb, today..









Never even felt it…..knife might be a bit sharp..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I am doing test samples on MDF … Pottz are you sure that you want them in slate?










Looking forward to seeing if Devin delivers you a coaster-- Now it is your time to make suggestions


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Very nice… any thoughts on this Woodpecker accessory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> That s the one I bought. I looked at Festool, TSO, Seneca and Woodpeck. Ultimately I chose the Woodpeck for its many advantages, like segmented arms so you only need to use as much as you need. I didn t want to be stuck with long fixed arms like the TSO. It also comes with four flip stops, so you can set up two different cuts and switch back and forth. Great for things like cabinet sides.
> 
> I discovered today when I picked up the saw that Festool has a new line of track saw blades. The old blades were 2.2mm kerf and the new ones are 1.8mm. They also altered some of the teeth counts and geometry.
> 
> - Rich


+1 Enjoy it… I liked the video showing out of square sheet good and how this attachment can give you a straight edge…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A second corner..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a third corner, today…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will done the 4th one tomorrow…..nicked a thumb, today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never even felt it…..knife might be a bit sharp..
> 
> - bandit571


+1 I like your style…


----------



## pottz

> I am doing test samples on MDF … Pottz are you sure that you want them in slate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing if Devin delivers you a coaster-- Now it is your time to make suggestions
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


that left of checked design isn't bad.hey doesn't need to be slate,thats what you offered.it just needs to be weather proof because they will live outside.it's socal man.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Pottz patio

Talkin straight cuts while getting sideways.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I agree- here is a link for coasters- I am out of stock for sampling… NEED SUPPLIES…

Slate Coasters, MAPRIAL 4 Inch 12 Pieces Square Black DIY Coasters with Anti-Scratch Backing for Bar Kitchen Home Decor

https://www.amazon.com/Coasters-MAPRIAL-Anti-Scratch-Backing-Kitchen/dp/B08SWBHBSG/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=4%27+laser+coaster+black&qid=1623284414&sr=8-6


----------



## pottz

> Pottz patio
> 
> Talkin straight cuts while getting sideways.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


if im lucky !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz patio
> 
> Talkin straight cuts while getting sideways.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Thx but * POTTZ' PATIO * the s need to be removed… but until I get some slate …


----------



## pottz

> I agree- here is a link for coasters- I am out of stock for sampling… NEED SUPPLIES…
> 
> Slate Coasters, MAPRIAL 4 Inch 12 Pieces Square Black DIY Coasters with Anti-Scratch Backing for Bar Kitchen Home Decor
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Coasters-MAPRIAL-Anti-Scratch-Backing-Kitchen/dp/B08SWBHBSG/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=4%27+laser+coaster+black&qid=1623284414&sr=8-6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i dont pay for experiments only the final product,and the budget is *TIGHT !!!!*


----------



## pottz

I ONLY PAY FOR PROFESSIONALLY MADE PRODUCTS !


----------



## RichT

> Rich, are you making a track saw table of some sort?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


A Festool MFT is in my future for sure. For now, I've been using two Bora Centipedes with 3/4" MDF tops with 20mm x 96mm dog hole arrays I cut with the Shaper Origin. One of them has MicroJig MatchFit dovetail slots for that system. I only did it on one of them because the grooves violate the integrity of the surface and weaken it, requiring a system of battens underneath to stiffen it. Kind of like a torsion box with no bottom. It was a pain to do and I chose not to go that route on the second top.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/417322


----------



## pottz

*man the garage is on fire tonight !!!!!!!*


----------



## RichT

> *man the garage is on fire tonight !!!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


Did you go and leave that pile of oily rags in the corner again?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Rich, are you making a track saw table of some sort?
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> A Festool MFT is in my future for sure. For now, I ve been using two Bora Centipedes with 3/4" MDF tops with 20mm x 96mm dog hole arrays I cut with the Shaper Origin. One of them has MicroJig MatchFit dovetail slots for that system. I only did it on one of them because the grooves violate the integrity of the surface and weaken it, requiring a system of battens underneath to stiffen it. Kind of like a torsion box with no bottom. It was a pain to do and I chose not to go that route on the second top.
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/417322
> 
> - Rich


I did holes on both benches at work. I never realized how handy they are. I made 6" risers/cookies for edge clamps on dining table tops. But I found using the holes for clamping as well.

All the guys at work just use scrap wood to cut veneer. I made a little fence system for my long track. It stays much cleaner this way and I never have to replace the scrap wood.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I ONLY PAY FOR PROFESSIONALLY MADE PRODUCTS !
> 
> - pottz


Devin good luck working with him…


----------



## pottz

> *man the garage is on fire tonight !!!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did you go and leave that pile of oily rags in the corner again?
> 
> - Rich


oh damn,sorry guys,or shall i say sorry gunny !!!


----------



## pottz

> I ONLY PAY FOR PROFESSIONALLY MADE PRODUCTS !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Devin good luck working with him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh dw that s a nice picture of you,i dont know why your so shy ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I ONLY PAY FOR PROFESSIONALLY MADE PRODUCTS !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Devin good luck working with him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> oh dw that s a nice picture of you,i dont know why your so shy ?
> 
> - pottz


*Me bad- this is the picture that I was planning to post after a Corelz joke if that is what you call it..*


----------



## pottz

> I ONLY PAY FOR PROFESSIONALLY MADE PRODUCTS !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Devin good luck working with him…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> oh dw that s a nice picture of you,i dont know why your so shy ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Me bad- this is the picture that I was planning to post after a Corelz joke if that is what you call it..*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


ha ha ha ,oh man i should forward you the killer he sent me private tonight? but no ill keep it to myself,unless you want it buddy?


----------



## CWWoodworking

Sneak peak at a conference table I built. First coat of sealer.


----------



## pottz

> Sneak peak at a conference table I built. First coat of sealer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


looks killer but a lot of glare so hard to see the true beauty.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## corelz125

That's the fumed eucalyptus?


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


hmmm i got a new scope for my rifle i need to try out,i wonder how best too test it ?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> That s the fumed eucalyptus?
> 
> - corelz125


No that's walnut stump with walnut boarder and ebony inlay.

12 ft long! Friggin heavy too. This is the longest we can make before going to multiple pieces.

If money and profits were of no concern, I would have taken that 17ish" figured section and repeated it. Unfortunately I would have had to use 2x as much veneer. Stump is great to work with. Super flat. Easy to match up.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Here's fumed eucalyptus before going into press so it's got tape all over it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hmmm i got a new scope for my rifle i need to try out,i wonder how best too test it ?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hmmm i got a new scope for my rifle i need to try out,i wonder how best too test it ?
> 
> - pottz


R U thinking buzzard eyes instead of bullseyes?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I see we had a busy day today. Lots going on. Was down at Mother's all day getting yardwork done. Left at 0800, just got in at 2200. I need a day off from my day off.


----------



## corelz125

Interesting look on that eucalyptus


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I see we had a busy day today. Lots going on. Was down at Mother s all day getting yardwork done. Left at 0800, just got in at 2200. I need a day off from my day off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 good check in


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I see we had a busy day today. Lots going on. Was down at Mother s all day getting yardwork done. Left at 0800, just got in at 2200. I need a day off from my day off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Go back to work and rest up for another day off ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I see we had a busy day today. Lots going on. Was down at Mother s all day getting yardwork done. Left at 0800, just got in at 2200. I need a day off from my day off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Go back to work and rest up for another day off ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Pretty much what I told my wife when I came home… LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I see we had a busy day today. Lots going on. Was down at Mother s all day getting yardwork done. Left at 0800, just got in at 2200. I need a day off from my day off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Go back to work and rest up for another day off ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Pretty much what I told my wife when I came home… LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


One day I was working pulling cable running up and down the ladder. It was August and hot in the building. A guy in a suit walked by and asked me why I was the only guy on the site working up a sweat. I told him I was the only guy on the job who was a self-employed subcontractor ;-)) Once in a while, someone would ask if I did side jobs. I told them every job I do is a side job ;-)) ;-))


----------



## DevinT

Re: coasters

Right now I am in warp drive on the hand plane which has a hard deadline of 1-week from this coming Monday. The plane has a whopping total of 33 parts and I just finished sanding all but 2 parts (which still need one more coat of paint) and am about to start final shaping before applying finish and epoxying the last 2 components together. It's an unbelievably complex build that has take. 2 months to build as it is a prototype for a completely new design, from scratch that I made for the first time.

Hmmm, outside coasters. I could make them out of stainless steel


----------



## CWWoodworking

Little better pic for you guys. Had to stand on a table from 8' away to get this much of it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Looks fantastic


----------



## bandit571

Just got the yards mowed, despite the rain sprinkles…..Sitting down to a Tonic & Gin…ICE COLD one.


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hmmm i got a new scope for my rifle i need to try out,i wonder how best too test it ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> R U thinking buzzard eyes instead of bullseyes?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


they do make a good target ?


----------



## pottz

> Little better pic for you guys. Had to stand on a table from 8' away to get this much of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


stunning.how much will they charge for that ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hmmm i got a new scope for my rifle i need to try out,i wonder how best too test it ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> R U thinking buzzard eyes instead of bullseyes?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> they do make a good target ?
> 
> - pottz


A lot smaller. Takes a higher level of skill.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Little better pic for you guys. Had to stand on a table from 8' away to get this much of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Awesome


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hmmm i got a new scope for my rifle i need to try out,i wonder how best too test it ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> R U thinking buzzard eyes instead of bullseyes?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> they do make a good target ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> A lot smaller. Takes a higher level of skill.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah but it's fun to watch the heads jerk back right before the fall !


----------



## 987Ron

After consulting two vulture and Buzzard specialist at the Univ. it was their opinion that the following is a vulture a very special vulture. 


>


California Condors are the LARGEST bird in the United States! These vultures are predominantly black, except the underwing, which is white. Make sure to check out their heads, which range in color from yellow to orange to pink to purple to blue and to red. Their eyes are a startlingly deep red.

One of the rarest species of birds on the planet, the California Condor went extinct in the wild in 1987 Just recently reintroduced into the wild. * These birds are Federaly Protected as Endangered Species!*
*Put gun away as the Feds will be after you. Time in the big house, no vino there.
*









While I have never seen DW or a picture of him, is this not him?


----------



## 987Ron

Eyes are red from staring at the laser beam without his goggles on.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> stunning.how much will they charge for that ?
> 
> - pottz


A lot? Lol.

Let's just say you could buy a nice used car and possibly a cheap new one for what it goes for.

These are all hand built. There isn't any fancy machinery. It's a group of people who do it cause they love wwking. All the veneer is chosen by the builder and he gets pretty much free rein on choosing layout of grain. Boarders, inlays, and edges are all done with tools you could find in any average shop. It's a very interesting dynamic.

The owner is extremely trustworthy and believes in letting good people do good things. Almost to a fault. Here's a link to an article about him. Interesting read if anyone is interested-

https://duboiscountyherald.com/b/fine-furniture-a-booming-business-for-ferdinand-man


----------



## CWWoodworking

Hey pottz, I think that table is headed your way. I think it's going to a bank in LA.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- it looks like Devin is interested in making your coasters in stainless steel? I am looking forward to seeing the design…

I understand not wanting to get me starter materials but with unemployment $$$ soon to end. I am stuck with MDF…

Yet on the upside, today- still working on speed and feeds… I experimented with lowering the gantry and lasered a 45degee CNC box now I can add "words"-I was thinking "urns"





















> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hmmm i got a new scope for my rifle i need to try out,i wonder how best too test it ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> R U thinking buzzard eyes instead of bullseyes?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> they do make a good target ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> A lot smaller. Takes a higher level of skill.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> yeah but it s fun to watch the heads jerk back right before the fall !
> 
> - pottz


No worries here I am protected by the Crest of the Super Eagle…


----------



## pottz

> stunning.how much will they charge for that ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> A lot? Lol.
> 
> Let's just say you could buy a nice used car and possibly a cheap new one for what it goes for.
> 
> These are all hand built. There isn't any fancy machinery. It's a group of people who do it cause they love wwking. All the veneer is chosen by the builder and he gets pretty much free rein on choosing layout of grain. Boarders, inlays, and edges are all done with tools you could find in any average shop. It's a very interesting dynamic.
> 
> The owner is extremely trustworthy and believes in letting good people do good things. Almost to a fault. Here's a link to an article about him. Interesting read if anyone is interested-
> 
> https://duboiscountyherald.com/b/fine-furniture-a-booming-business-for-ferdinand-man
> 
> - CWWoodworking


i love people with that kind of passion.they inspire others too join them.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- it looks like Devin is interested in making your coasters in stainless steel? I am looking forward to seeing the design…
> 
> I understand not wanting to get me starter materials but with unemployment $$$ soon to end. I am stuck with MDF…
> 
> Yet on the upside, today- still working on speed and feeds… I experimented with lowering the gantry and lasered a 45degee CNC box now I can add "words"-I was thinking "urns"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hmmm i got a new scope for my rifle i need to try out,i wonder how best too test it ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> R U thinking buzzard eyes instead of bullseyes?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> they do make a good target ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> A lot smaller. Takes a higher level of skill.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> yeah but it s fun to watch the heads jerk back right before the fall !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No worries here I am protected by the Crest of the Super Eagle…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


nice shirt you didn't show the money side.


----------



## corelz125

Nice article there CWW


----------



## bandit571

Careful NOT to wear this black t-shirt into the local BORG..









Front view….had people bend down for a better look…









One fellow followed me around the store…after seeing the back of my shirt…..seemed to think I was a sales rep?

Almost like wearing a red polo shirt into a Target Store…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Really enjoyed that article CCW.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One of the rarest species of birds on the planet, the California Condor went extinct in the wild in 1987 Just recently reintroduced into the wild. * These birds are Federaly Protected as Endangered Species!*
> *Put gun away as the Feds will be after you. Time in the big house, no vino there.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I have never seen DW or a picture of him, is this not him?
> 
> - 987Ron


Target shooters don't shoot living bullseyes ;-))

I saw a lot of buzzards circling when I was a kid. The guy south of us lost a lot of cattle. He never called animal products to get the body ;-(( I liked buzzards, Wish they could have eaten faster! A nasty smell you never forget.

When the Green River Kille was operating our dog used to bark at the ravine behind the house quite a bit some nights. I wondered if he was out there. He dumped the bodies then returned to them to have activities for a week or so. ;-( One day I smelled something dead. Fortunately, it was just a cat. He hid half a dozen bodies within a few miles of here. He lived a mile south ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> stunning.how much will they charge for that ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> A lot? Lol.
> 
> Let's just say you could buy a nice used car and possibly a cheap new one for what it goes for.
> 
> These are all hand built. There isn't any fancy machinery. It's a group of people who do it cause they love wwking. All the veneer is chosen by the builder and he gets pretty much free rein on choosing layout of grain. Boarders, inlays, and edges are all done with tools you could find in any average shop. It's a very interesting dynamic.
> 
> The owner is extremely trustworthy and believes in letting good people do good things. Almost to a fault. Here's a link to an article about him. Interesting read if anyone is interested-
> 
> https://duboiscountyherald.com/b/fine-furniture-a-booming-business-for-ferdinand-man
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Did he just start about 10 years ago? 
Great article.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WE have the world champion thieves here in WW. A pair was on a driveway camera stealing the catalytic convertor off a Ford pickup in 40 seconds.

********************tatle Police caught 54 shoplifters they say are organized retail thieves that supply retailers on eBay, and other sales apps, ect. They steal 10s of thousands of dollars a day. 54 were arrested. 37 were released and it is up to the prosecutor to charge them, but shoplifting is a crime of necessity for those who refuse to work or are on drugs. Those who were no released had warrants for more serious crimes.

Has *Petey* been around? Holey Moley, the ultimate golf show starts later this month ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa, I'm here. On the road to Greenville S.C. my bro in law wants me to see the local guild. Currently in Georga no where near Ron or Gunny - Kingsland GA.

CWW great article. Table is beautiful.

I have got to get going.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Safe travels Pete


----------



## DS

> Careful NOT to wear this black t-shirt into the local BORG..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front view….had people bend down for a better look…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One fellow followed me around the store…after seeing the back of my shirt…..seemed to think I was a sales rep?
> 
> Almost like wearing a red polo shirt into a Target Store…
> 
> - bandit571


Perhaps he thought it was the only way he might have a remote possibility at getting any customer service from Laguna…
Maybe he just wanted to know why you weren't returning his calls?


----------



## DS

> - Desert_Woodworker


DW, it's clear you are having fun with your new laser. I enjoy seeing your creativity.

Looking at this project reminds me of the U.S. Department of Redundancy Department.

May I suggest just, "Desert Woodworker Creations"?
Or, "Desert Woodworking Creations"?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Careful NOT to wear this black t-shirt into the local BORG..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front view….had people bend down for a better look…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One fellow followed me around the store…after seeing the back of my shirt…..seemed to think I was a sales rep?
> 
> Almost like wearing a red polo shirt into a Target Store…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Perhaps he thought it was the only way he might have a remote possibility at getting any customer service from Laguna…
> Maybe he just wanted to know why you weren't returning his calls?
> 
> - DS


+1 funny guy, If I did not have a contact there- I would agree with you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> DW, it's clear you are having fun with your new laser. I enjoy seeing your creativity.
> 
> Looking at this project reminds me of the U.S. Department of Redundancy Department.
> 
> May I suggest just, "Desert Woodworker Creations"?
> Or, "Desert Woodworking Creations"?
> 
> - DS


Thx- I was just experimenting, but thx for the suggestions. Any ideas on Pottz' coasters or maybe he should just use napkins…


----------



## DS

Back in my former life as an Electronic Engineer, I developed a line of controllers with an embedded audio synthesizer.
This was useful in controlling the arcade machines like the ones found in pizza restaurants and mall arcades.

I sold a package to a young game developer who had some success with a basketball themed ping pong ball shooter that he called "Shot Clock 21".
He later sold that game to a larger company who wanted to rebrand it and release it nationally.

On the machine graphic, where the O of the word "Shot" was a basketball, they placed a Roman numeral 2 over it. (II).
They were too close to it and couldn't see it.

I had to point out that they were about to take a machine into national release with the words Shiit Clock emblazoned across the front of it in neon colors.

It was changed to a regular 2 versus the Roman II.

Sometimes you just got to call it like you see it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- thx for the shirt…



















I am going to experiment with live edge wood slices for coasters- are you interested?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Back in my former life as an Electronic Engineer, I developed a line of controllers with an embedded audio synthesizer.
> This was useful in controlling the arcade machines like the ones found in pizza restaurants and mall arcades.
> 
> I sold a package to a young game developer who had some success with a basketball themed ping pong ball shooter that he called "Shot Clock 21".
> He later sold that game to a larger company who wanted to rebrand it and release it nationally.
> 
> On the machine graphic, where the O of the word "Shot" was a basketball, they placed a Roman numeral 2 over it. (II).
> They were too close to it and couldn't see it.
> 
> I had to point out that they were about to take a machine into national release with the words Shiit Clock emblazoned across the front of it in neon colors.
> 
> It was changed to a regular 2 versus the Roman II.
> 
> Sometimes you just got to call it like you see it.
> 
> - DS


*IMO- It takes one eye to sell a house but many to but one…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## DS

Interesting side note: 
This was the same company that wanted me to encode their game intro that had a tag line voiced by Bill Cosby, but they didn't own the rights to it.
It was catchy and added a nice hook that would be easily remembered.

Of course, we had to remove it in post production, but, in hindsight, it probably worked out for the best.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Working on brakes for this Maserati.


----------



## 987Ron

> - Desert_Woodworker


Busy, Just busy with shop stuff. 
Maserati's have one of the best sounds of any automobile.


----------



## bandit571

Just got back in from the garage sale trail…..meh….$2 for an all metal Master Kraft Sabre Saw, with guide fence.

$7.50 for a cordless drill kit..9.6V B&D….with lots of bits, AND the charger. And a carry-all bag.

McD's for Brunch…77 steamy degrees outside..heading for the mid 80s….both in Temps and Humidity yuck.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Maserati brakes all done. Now for engine in Cadillac.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- thx for the shirt…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to experiment with live edge wood slices for coasters- are you interested?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


your welcome. live edge would be real cool,the ss that devin mentioned not my thing,it's gotta be natural wood or stone.


----------



## bandit571

Honey-do list has been checked off….too hot and stuffy right now, for anything but sitting right in front of the AC Unit, I am bushed…


----------



## DevinT

I just mentioned ss because I like milling steel and I thought it would fair better than wood outdoors. However, if you want wood, then Spar Varnish can make the wood withstand the constant beating of UV rays from sitting in the sun. I'm just trying to think of the best long-term results.

I don't have MCD/PCD router bits to route stone (yet).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Devin-* Welcome to working with Pottz… SS Insert in wood would look really nice… but when dealing with people I have found that you have to connect with them especially if they don't have a sketch… I love him so much (brotherly love) I will continue not only for him but it reminds me of when I would make custom woodworking projects for customers… If you hit their mark they will be happy in such away. I would love to see what type of design you had in mind for him…

*Pottz*- here is a mesquite branch that I have had waiting for a project. I plan on slicing it on Sat. later…


----------



## pottz

> *Devin-* Welcome to working with Pottz… SS Insert in wood would look really nice… but when dealing with people I have found that you have to connect with them especially if they don t have a sketch… I love him so much (brotherly love) I will continue not only for him but it reminds me of when I would make custom woodworking projects for customers… If you hit their mark they will be happy in such away. I would love to see what type of design you had in mind for him…
> 
> *Pottz*- here is a mesquite branch that I have had waiting for a project. I plan on slicing it on Sat. later…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey you came too me-lol. ss inset in wood might be cool,maybe you and devin could team up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- That would cool but what is the logo design? and Devin does not have the tool bits are you going to send it to her? Personally, maybe Ron has some inexpensive cork offerings?

I could CNC the mesquite to fit Devin's SS insert… communication Again what is the design that you want?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I just mentioned ss because I like milling steel and I thought it would fair better than wood outdoors. However, if you want wood, then Spar Varnish can make the wood withstand the constant beating of UV rays from sitting in the sun. I m just trying to think of the best long-term results.
> 
> I don t have MCD/PCD router bits to route stone (yet).
> 
> - DevinT


Noting last forever with UV attacking something- wood- paint- or an old mans nose


----------



## DevinT

I don't have a design yet. I'm still working on the plane swap (ship deadline is one week from this coming Monday).

Best believe, the next few days are going to be filled with me gallivanting about town showing off the hand plane that I made for the swap.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I want some with an insert that looks like old underwear. Bet my Mother would enjoy that.

ROFL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I want some with an insert that looks like old underwear. Bet my Mother would enjoy that.
> 
> ROFL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## 987Ron

Suggestion: Coasters are usually 4 inches square or round. If an insert is used think about something 3 Inches in diameter.

So 3 possibilities for the design to fit the coaster:
1. 4 inch square
2. 4 inch round
3. 3 inch round insert.

Now make a design to fit. How about a beagle under a Pergola with *Pottz'* at the top either straight or rounded to fit an insert if used. Bottom * SoCal Wine Patio * straight or rounded. Add to it or change. Whatever the design for the coaster, make a large one to hang on the wall. If the insert or coaster is slate, get a roofing slate for the wall hanging. Roofing slates already have holes for mounting. Similar idea if wood or metal. Spar Varnish maybe for the wood. Works on boats.

Just some thoughts while my computer and laser were busy since 8am. Turned it off at 5pm. Get the creative juices flowing guys. One could make each coaster with a different design.

Like all of the designs I have seen so far. Pick one and go for it!!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- That would cool but what is the logo design? and Devin does not have the tool bits are you going to send it to her? Personally, maybe Ron has some inexpensive cork offerings?
> 
> I could CNC the mesquite to fit Devin s SS insert… communication Again what is the design that you want?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey like i said you came too me,show me your talent.maybe a total team effort you ron and devin ?


----------



## pottz

> I don t have a design yet. I m still working on the plane swap (ship deadline is one week from this coming Monday).
> 
> Best believe, the next few days are going to be filled with me gallivanting about town showing off the hand plane that I made for the swap.
> 
> - DevinT


your talkin it up pretty good devin im expecting nothing short of jaw dropping ? i want you too show those old boys what a girl can do.


----------



## pottz

> I want some with an insert that looks like old underwear. Bet my Mother would enjoy that.
> 
> ROFL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*LMAO !!!*


----------



## pottz

> Suggestion: Coasters are usually 4 inches square or round. If an insert is used think about something 3 Inches in diameter.
> 
> So 3 possibilities for the design to fit the coaster:
> 1. 4 inch square
> 2. 4 inch round
> 3. 3 inch round insert.
> 
> Now make a design to fit. How about a beagle under a Pergola with *Pottz * at the top either straight or rounded to fit an insert if used. Bottom * SoCal Wine Patio * straight or rounded. Add to it or change. Whatever the design for the coaster, make a large one to hang on the wall. If the insert or coaster is slate, get a roofing slate for the wall hanging. Roofing slates already have holes for mounting. Similar idea if wood or metal. Spar Varnish maybe for the wood. Works on boats.
> 
> Just some thoughts while my computer and laser were busy since 8am. Turned it off at 5pm. Get the creative juices flowing guys. One could make each coaster with a different design.
> 
> Like all of the designs I have seen so far. Pick one and go for it!!!!!!
> 
> - 987Ron


hey your sounding damn good ron,at first i thought a wall hanging is dw was going for then it became coasters.maybe ron should spear head operation coasters ? actually the first rendition you did dw was pretty good.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Here's a question. Pottz is a wino. Do you need coasters for wine? Personally I never set the bottle, I mean glass, down.


----------



## DevinT

I'm sure I can come up with something.

*EDIT:* Though you might want to wait to see the hand plane that I designed before you set your expectations (I might be setting myself up for a lot there, I don't know-we'll see when the reveal happens what people think of my hard work).


----------



## pottz

> Here's a question. Pottz is a wino. Do you need coasters for wine? Personally I never set the bottle, I mean glass, down.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


are you a friend of the duck ? coasters for wine,well not really but ive had people drinking red wine and then i find red wine stains on my mahogany patio tables.i actually thought about using red wine as a stain.maybe next time i refinish em i might try it.no worries about wine stains then,right ?


----------



## pottz

> I m sure I can come up with something.
> 
> *EDIT:* Though you might want to wait to see the hand plane that I designed before you set your expectations (I might be setting myself up for a lot there, I don t know-we ll see when the reveal happens what people think of my hard work).
> 
> - DevinT


im sure it will be beautiful.hell anyone that can make a hand plane is above my level.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I don t have a design yet. I m still working on the plane swap (ship deadline is one week from this coming Monday).
> 
> Best believe, the next few days are going to be filled with me gallivanting about town showing off the hand plane that I made for the swap.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> your talkin it up pretty good devin im expecting nothing short of jaw dropping ? i want you too show those old boys what a girl can do.
> 
> - pottz


I can't wait to see *Devin's* plane.


----------



## pottz

> I don t have a design yet. I m still working on the plane swap (ship deadline is one week from this coming Monday).
> 
> Best believe, the next few days are going to be filled with me gallivanting about town showing off the hand plane that I made for the swap.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> your talkin it up pretty good devin im expecting nothing short of jaw dropping ? i want you too show those old boys what a girl can do.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I can t wait to see *Devin s* plane.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 she's gonna rock it bob.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I can't wait for Pottz' first payment!!!


----------



## CWWoodworking




----------



## bandit571

What my Mountain Dew is sitting on, right now..









And…when it ain't..









It has a cork layer underneath, and is a ceramic square, with a lipped edge…

YMMV


----------



## pottz

> I can t wait for Pottz first payment!!!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*IT'S IN THE MAIL,HOW MANY TIMES DO I NEED SAY IT MAN !!!!*


----------



## pottz

> - CWWoodworking


already got one !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I can t wait for Pottz first payment!!!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *IT S IN THE MAIL,HOW MANY TIMES DO I NEED SAY IT MAN !!!!*
> 
> - pottz


*DW* Patience man! I still have quite a few checks in the mail from my business. I have been retired for 7 years ;-))


----------



## pottz

> What my Mountain Dew is sitting on, right now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And…when it ain t..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a cork layer underneath, and is a ceramic square, with a lipped edge…
> 
> YMMV
> 
> - bandit571


mtn dew yahoo…. man i love md been drinkin straight and with whisky for about 40 years + - i have a dew everyday with my breakfast.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Here's a question. Pottz is a wino. Do you need coasters for wine? Personally I never set the bottle, I mean glass, down.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


----------



## pottz

this is for dw.swmbo and i are going too a garden in la canada flintridge tomorrow,name that garden ! and how hot will it be ?


----------



## corelz125

DW approved

A high school senior visits a psychic

"I've applied to 10 different colleges," the student said. "Which ones will accept me? Which one will I attend?"

"That is hard to say," said the psychic. "But you will spend an absurd sum of money."

"How do you know this?" the student asked.

The psychic replied,

"It's mostly intuition."


----------



## corelz125

Gunny I was waiting for my car one day in the parking lot the attendant brought out a Maserati before my car. After the guy pulled out the attendant tells me "he;s complaining the car needs new tires and he can't afford them".


----------



## pottz

> DW approved
> 
> A high school senior visits a psychic
> 
> "I've applied to 10 different colleges," the student said. "Which ones will accept me? Which one will I attend?"
> 
> "That is hard to say," said the psychic. "But you will spend an absurd sum of money."
> 
> "How do you know this?" the student asked.
> 
> The psychic replied,
> 
> "It's mostly intuition."
> 
> - corelz125


huh dw approved,no wonder it sucks !


----------



## pottz

> Gunny I was waiting for my car one day in the parking lot the attendant brought out a Maserati before my car. After the guy pulled out the attendant tells me "he;s complaining the car needs new tires and he can t afford them".
> 
> - corelz125


it's called champagne diet on a beer budget !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny I was waiting for my car one day in the parking lot the attendant brought out a Maserati before my car. After the guy pulled out the attendant tells me "he;s complaining the car needs new tires and he can t afford them".
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## CWWoodworking

My Maserati does 185.


----------



## corelz125

huh dw approved,no wonder it sucks !

- pottz
[/QUOTE]

He goes and hides on the perch for the good ones.


----------



## pottz

> My Maserati does 185.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


my ford ranger does less but it can haul wood? so what!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

On way home tonight I saw a car in the woods on the side of the road with smoke coming from it. So I stopped and called 911. They asked was anybody injured and I explained I have yet to check, you need to send some Police and EMT people that do that stuff. Slapped my earpiece in and stayed on the line while I walked over to investigate. Something about instinct cannot be explained, but I can tell you I KNEW something was wrong. Said as much on the phone and informed operator I was going back to car.

Police showed up, I explained what I had come across and that something felt wrong. Police Officer asked if I was prior military, yes. Then asked which way feels wrong? I pointed out where I was and where my instinct told me something was wrong. I was detailed in what looked and felt wrong. They got out the dogs and went in to search.

Few minutes later the shouting started. Police went right to where I had pointed. Seems the guy had stabbed his wife, she wrecked the car and he was injured. Knowing he was in deep doo doo he decided despite his injuries to hide. Might have worked if my instinct hadn't told me otherwise.

Crazy what people are doing these days. Guy told the Police he was about to run out and stab me too. I got a good laugh out of that one. Buddy you were a step away from a meeting with the Grim Reaper, YOU are the one who got lucky.


----------



## pottz

> huh dw approved,no wonder it sucks !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> He goes and hides on the perch for the good ones.
> 
> - corelz125


from now on we only want the "non" dw approved jokes,ok ?


----------



## pottz

> On way home tonight I saw a car in the woods on the side of the road with smoke coming from it. So I stopped and called 911. They asked was anybody injured and I explained I have yet to check, you need to send some Police and EMT people that do that stuff. Slapped my earpiece in and stayed on the line while I walked over to investigate. Something about instinct cannot be explained, but I can tell you I KNEW something was wrong. Said as much on the phone and informed operator I was going back to car.
> 
> Police showed up, I explained what I had come across and that something felt wrong. Police Officer asked if I was prior military, yes. Then asked which way feels wrong? I pointed out where I was and where my instinct told me something was wrong. I was detailed in what looked and felt wrong. They got out the dogs and went in to search.
> 
> Few minutes later the shouting started. Police went right to where I had pointed. Seems the guy had stabbed his wife, she wrecked the car and he was injured. Knowing he was in deep doo doo he decided despite his injuries to hide. Might have worked if my instinct hadn t told me otherwise.
> 
> Crazy what people are doing these days. Guy told the Police he was about to run out and stab me too. I got a good laugh out of that one. Buddy you were a step away from a meeting with the Grim Reaper, YOU are the one who got lucky.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


so just another day in L.A.-lmao!!! this kind of ******************** happens everyday here.most doesn't even make the news.hell it sounds like last saturday night at my house-lol.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> My Maserati does 185.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> my ford ranger does less but it can haul wood? so what!!!!
> 
> - pottz


It's in Joe Walsh(eagles) song "life's been good".

"My Maserati does 185, lost my license, now I don't drive."

I have a Ranger. Has 300,000 on it and runs great.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> so just another day in L.A.-lmao!!! this kind of ******************** happens everyday here.most doesn t even make the news.hell it sounds like last saturday night at my house-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Around here not so much.. Sure Atlanta is a crap hole but ya expect that. Can you imagine the backlash had he made the attempt and then found out the hard way the Dragon should never be taunted??


----------



## pottz

> so just another day in L.A.-lmao!!! this kind of ******************** happens everyday here.most doesn t even make the news.hell it sounds like last saturday night at my house-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Around here not so much.. Sure Atlanta is a crap hole but ya expect that. Can you imagine the backlash had he made the attempt and then found out the hard way the Dragon should never be taunted??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


these days where do we find utopia ?well there is none,you gotta make your utopia with whatever you need too do.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW approved
> 
> A high school senior visits a psychic
> 
> "I've applied to 10 different colleges," the student said. "Which ones will accept me? Which one will I attend?"
> 
> "That is hard to say," said the psychic. "But you will spend an absurd sum of money."
> 
> "How do you know this?" the student asked.
> 
> The psychic replied,
> 
> "It's mostly intuition."
> 
> - corelz125


That a boy this is how we will make 8,000 posts, but knowing you the night is still early…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW approved
> 
> A high school senior visits a psychic
> 
> "I've applied to 10 different colleges," the student said. "Which ones will accept me? Which one will I attend?"
> 
> "That is hard to say," said the psychic. "But you will spend an absurd sum of money."
> 
> "How do you know this?" the student asked.
> 
> The psychic replied,
> 
> "It's mostly intuition."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> huh dw approved,no wonder it sucks !
> 
> - pottz


Do you want us to make it to the Dire wolf's birthday in August? Don't encourage him…


----------



## bandit571

Something about the phrase….never bring a Knife to a gunfight?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> huh dw approved,no wonder it sucks !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> He goes and hides on the perch for the good ones.*
> 
> - corelz125


I go to the perch and pray for you and Pottz… and my self especially if I smiled at one of those…


----------



## corelz125

Lucky it wasn't somebody else who stopped to help trying to do the right thing and ended up dead.


----------



## pottz

> DW approved
> 
> A high school senior visits a psychic
> 
> "I've applied to 10 different colleges," the student said. "Which ones will accept me? Which one will I attend?"
> 
> "That is hard to say," said the psychic. "But you will spend an absurd sum of money."
> 
> "How do you know this?" the student asked.
> 
> The psychic replied,
> 
> "It's mostly intuition."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> huh dw approved,no wonder it sucks !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Do you want us to make it to the Dire wolf s birthday in August? Don t encourage him…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


too achieve greatness one must take risks.i want us too be the thread they all wont to be apart of.just look at the views,over 41000.thats not us, thats the looky loos that are afraid too say something! the ones i invite everyday to stop hiding and get on here with us.hey the scaredy cats can always join stumpy where it's all vanilla.are you willing too settle for average or risk being superior ? i know where i wanna be!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Something about the phrase….never bring a Knife to a gunfight?
> 
> - bandit571


*Knife vs Handgun - A Reality Check*






and


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Something about the phrase….never bring a Knife to a gunfight?
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Something about the phrase….never bring a Knife to a gunfight?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> *Knife vs Handgun - A Reality Check*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That would be closer than I let a attacker approach out in the open. 3 ft, really? This guy was inside my accurate range, but way outside close quarters combat with a knife. Had a Iraqi try that gunslinger at the golden corral stupidity one afternoon. He had his rifle in his hand and still got beaten in the draw. Was too busy watching my right hand twitch above my holster. He lost situation awareness, I drew lefty from the holster just behind my left hip.


----------



## pottz

> Something about the phrase….never bring a Knife to a gunfight?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


so gunny whats your view,ill still take the gun defense over a knife any day.you might cut me but ill blow a hole through your heart.sorry your dead!!!!my 357 magnum with hollow points will make a mess that swmbo will bitch about,but once she realizes it saved her ass all will be good-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Pottz* It is the Betz Family Winery that lost 2020 to smoke.

https://www.seattletimes.com/business/washington-state-winery-cancels-its-2020-vintage-as-industry-worries-about-wildfire-smoke/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BNA_061121150658+Wildfire+smoke+forces+Washington+winery+to+ax+2020+vintage_6_11_2021&utm_term=


----------



## pottz

> Something about the phrase….never bring a Knife to a gunfight?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> *Knife vs Handgun - A Reality Check*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> That would be closer than I let a attacker approach out in the open. 3 ft, really? This guy was inside my accurate range, but way outside close quarters combat with a knife. Had a Iraqi try that gunslinger at the golden corral stupidity one afternoon. He had his rifle in his hand and still got beaten in the draw. Was too busy watching my right hand twitch above my holster. He lost situation awareness, I drew lefty from the holster just behind my left hip.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


it's all about stayin calm and staying focused.ive seen gunfights where the guys are 10 feet apart and miss each other,and that includes cops.


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz* It is the Betz Family Winery that lost 2020 to smoke.
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/business/washington-state-winery-cancels-its-2020-vintage-as-industry-worries-about-wildfire-smoke/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BNA_061121150658+Wildfire+smoke+forces+Washington+winery+to+ax+2020+vintage_6_11_2021&utm_term=
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


so sad when your whole years production is gone.but there was a winery i think in cali that suffored smoke taint but still made wine and labeled it as so with the intent it was smoked grapes.never followed up how it went though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *too achieve greatness one must take risks.* I want us too be the thread they all wont to be apart of.just look at the views,over 41000.thats not us, thats the looky loos that are afraid too say something! the ones i invite everyday to stop hiding and get on here with us.hey the scaredy cats can always join stumpy where it s all vanilla.are you willing too settle for average or risk being superior ? i know where i wanna be!
> 
> - pottz


Interesting point the Stumpy group does not have a Jokemeister as we do… I appreciate that Corelz has respect for the variety of jokes for we have a variety of people similar to Baskin-Robbins 31 flavors…

*too achieve greatness one must take risks.* You left out the part "BIG" Greatness doesn't come easily. *In order to achieve something BIG, one must take a risk. * Success doesn't come knocking on our door, we must go after it and going after it means choosing an uncommon path.

*i know where i wanna be!* that is a good phrase for how many people know where they want to be? IMO I make the best of what I have and been given… But we can all agree that we cannot leave Earth alive- if I am wrong let me know…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> it s all about stayin calm and staying focused.ive seen gunfights where the guys are 10 feet apart and miss each other,and that includes cops.
> 
> - pottz


Spot on, keep your cool, and keep good situational awareness. Assume nothing, except the other guy will do anything to make you dead. One of my instructors would often comment, let the other guy make the mistake, or force him to make a mistake by you being patient.


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *too achieve greatness one must take risks.* I want us too be the thread they all wont to be apart of.just look at the views,over 41000.thats not us, thats the looky loos that are afraid too say something! the ones i invite everyday to stop hiding and get on here with us.hey the scaredy cats can always join stumpy where it s all vanilla.are you willing too settle for average or risk being superior ? i know where i wanna be!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Interesting point the Stumpy group does not have a Jokemeister as we do… I appreciate that Corelz has respect for the variety of jokes for we have a variety of people similar to Baskin-Robbins 31 flavors…
> 
> *too achieve greatness one must take risks.* You left out the part "BIG" Greatness doesn't come easily. *In order to achieve something BIG, one must take a risk. * Success doesn't come knocking on our door, we must go after it and going after it means choosing an uncommon path.
> 
> *i know where i wanna be!* that is a good phrase for how many people know where they want to be? IMO I make the best of what I have and been given… But we can all agree that we cannot leave Earth alive- if I am wrong let me know…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


well let me say this thread didn't get to where it is without some taking big risks,as far as jokes and comments.after three reincarnations were still alive and growing.i do think weve all learned very well what is tolerated and allowed under the lj's rules.so with great wisdom comes great things.here's too the greatness too come guys,and gal.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Something about the phrase….never bring a Knife to a gunfight?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> so gunny whats your view,ill still take the gun defense over a knife any day.you might cut me but ill blow a hole through your heart.sorry your dead!!!!my 357 magnum with hollow points will make a mess that swmbo will bitch about,but once she realizes it saved her ass all will be good-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Do not let them get within 20 feet.


----------



## pottz

one thing about men,were all bad asses in talk ,it's about situation that seperates the true badasses from the boys.i hope i never have too find out which one i am.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> so just another day in L.A.-lmao!!! this kind of ******************** happens everyday here.most doesn t even make the news.hell it sounds like last saturday night at my house-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Around here not so much.. Sure Atlanta is a crap hole but ya expect that. Can you imagine the backlash had he made the attempt and then found out the hard way the Dragon should never be taunted??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


There is so much I lose count on the news somedays ;-(

When we were touring the east coast all summer I was surprised the local news was much saner than here. The drivers were a lot better too except NY, CT, and FL.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- back when as a law enforcement reserve officer I saw a video on the "21 foot rule" 
https://www.police1.com/legal/articles/new-knife-attack-decision-court-ponders-how-far-is-close-enough-to-be-an-immediate-threat-EVKm7zBreo2oKUmm/

Regardless if you use any type of deadly force you will be spending big $$$ lawyers and courts…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gunny- back when as a law enforcement reserve officer I saw a video on the "21 foot rule"
> https://www.police1.com/legal/articles/new-knife-attack-decision-court-ponders-how-far-is-close-enough-to-be-an-immediate-threat-EVKm7zBreo2oKUmm/
> 
> Regardless if you use any type of deadly force you will be spending big $$$ lawyers and courts…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


If the choice is carried by 6 or judged by 12, which way will you go ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gunny- back when as a law enforcement reserve officer I saw a video on the "21 foot rule"
> https://www.police1.com/legal/articles/new-knife-attack-decision-court-ponders-how-far-is-close-enough-to-be-an-immediate-threat-EVKm7zBreo2oKUmm/
> 
> Regardless if you use any type of deadly force you will be spending big $$$ lawyers and courts…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> If the choice is carried by 6 or judged by 12, which way will you go ?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> one thing about men,were all bad asses in talk ,it s about situation that seperates the true badasses from the boys.i hope* i never have too find out which one i am.*
> 
> - pottz


IMO I would stand with you but you would have to listen to me sometimes… would that be a problem?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gunny- back when as a law enforcement reserve officer I saw a video on the "21 foot rule"
> https://www.police1.com/legal/articles/new-knife-attack-decision-court-ponders-how-far-is-close-enough-to-be-an-immediate-threat-EVKm7zBreo2oKUmm/
> 
> Regardless if you use any type of deadly force you will be spending big $$$ lawyers and courts…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> If the choice is carried by 6 or judged by 12, which way will you go ?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> !https://storage.googleapis.com/aws-s3-lumberjocks-com/qukhe walked back into the fireldha.jpg!
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


The aggressive drug addicts here will have you being carried by 6 ;-( On meth they can be violent and aggressive for as long as a week after their overdose according to the local newscast reporting on the spike in meth use. One of them sprayed gas on a guy's van, set it on fire at a gas station, started to walk away but his shoes were on fire, so he walked back into the fire. Both cheeks are at high risk ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- I appreciate the stories re: current time- Meth or George Floyd type of taking downs are IMO incompressible to the average person… I have had experience with SPED students even the under 10 to my most notable experience was in a public separate SPED school- no need to tell the story but I hope that people can try to understand the plight of those who are burdened with hardships…

Be glad about what you have for there are others who are burdened…


----------



## pottz

> one thing about men,were all bad asses in talk ,it s about situation that seperates the true badasses from the boys.i hope* i never have too find out which one i am.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> IMO I would stand with you but you would have to listen to me sometimes… would that be a problem?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


for my father…..probably,for me ive learned enough to have an open mind.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> one thing about men,were all bad asses in talk ,it s about situation that seperates the true badasses from the boys.i hope* i never have too find out which one i am.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> IMO I would stand with you but you would have to listen to me sometimes… would that be a problem?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> for my father…..probably,for me ive learned enough to have an open mind.
> 
> - pottz


"to stand" Anyone care to share who they would stand with amongst our group… just off the top of the head…

Pottz

Rich

DS

If I missed anyone oops let me know and we will stand together


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- I appreciate the stories re: current time- Meth or George Floyd type of taking downs are IMO incompressible to the average person… I have had experience with SPED students even the under 10 to my most notable experience was in a public separate SPED school- no need to tell the story but I hope that people can try to understand the plight of those who are burdened with hardships…
> 
> Be glad about what you have for there are others who are burdened…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


People in hardships are not obligated to do drugs and become violent criminals. "God helps those who help themselves." The Nextdoor app home invasions between 2 and 4 AM have been reported recently and many have been in the last 2 years. Which cheek do you want to expose at 3 AM in your home wading through broken glass? I don't care what their hardships are, they should know better than home invasion and other crimes. The Floyd martyrs all had warrants against them for violence against women. The easiest way to address those issues is not to provoke your fellow citizens and domestic partners to dial 911 for help. Many of the people I knew growing up were farm laborers and other poor people but they had pride and did not resort to burglaries, car prowling, and home invasions.

I will admit I may be a bit biased. During the 90s decade, July 3, 1989, to April of 1999, I had thieves trying to steal my tools of the trade out of my van at least 3 times every year and 3 times in 9 days at the worst of it. They got $10,000 worth one night early in the process. Some of those tools were recovered from a previous theft. If I saw or heard a vehicle drive past slowly in the evening, I went on guard duty about 20 minutes later. If the lowlifes did not see the guard, they tried to break in between 2 and 5 AM. I made at least 33 911 calls in the first 2.5 years of that process. I will say being a farm kid was eventually an advantage. I used some of the same animal control methods we used on the farm to control urban animals. I credit my dog, Ladybug saving my son's Mustang and the house as well as helping with the tools.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 my friend with many stories… What type of dog is/was Ladybug, should you care to share…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This is for our hand plane people-

*The SUPRISING two hand planes power tool guys should own!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ladybug was mostly Newfoundland with a pinch of something else. Perfect watchdog; 100 # came barking and running out looking like she would break through the chain-link fence but just looking for attention. She would not hurt anyone, so no worries when she got out.


----------



## pottz

> .
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i did many times….wel once i thought it did but it was just a coupon for another bottle of vino.well wait ,it was te answer i wanted !


----------



## pottz

> one thing about men,were all bad asses in talk ,it s about situation that seperates the true badasses from the boys.i hope* i never have too find out which one i am.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> IMO I would stand with you but you would have to listen to me sometimes… would that be a problem?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> for my father…..probably,for me ive learned enough to have an open mind.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> "to stand" Anyone care to share who they would stand with amongst our group… just off the top of the head…
> 
> Pottz
> 
> Rich
> 
> DS
> 
> If I missed anyone oops let me know and we will stand together
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


how about gunny ? id probably not only stand, but go down with him,i think he would for me?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This is for our hand plane people-
> 
> *The SUPRISING two hand planes power tool guys should own!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1


----------



## bandit571

Been using those type of planes a lot….along with a No. 4…...Except mine are by Millers Falls…..Block plane can be a No. 1455, or a No. 75…..


----------



## 987Ron

up early, breakfast, German sausage, a bagel and coffee…..odd choices ….makes one think.

Shop time Take it easy later.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Woke up at 7am today. Whats up w that? That is 3 hrs late.

DS good story on the game controller.

Sitting outside and not sweating in the AM is pretty nice. Dawg is barking at everything! Bro in law might take me over to the guild today.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> how about gunny ? id probably not only stand, but go down with him,i think he would for me?
> 
> - pottz


You'd be fine, I would be typical Marine in this regard. Your best friend and the enemies worst nightmare.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Customer sent in a complaint about emissions test. Apparently the windshield was dirty enough that the VIN could not be read. So that small area was cleaned to do so. No additional charge or anything, just done and test performed.

Complaint says ENTIRE windshield should have been cleaned. Inside and out. Says it's just professional courtesy to do so.

Resolution according to complaint is for shop to pay for full detail of entire vehicle. To include shampooing of carpet and trunk.

Bosses reply, NUTS.

ROFL


----------



## corelz125

One plane that is over looked but is very useful is a shoulder plane. Like a STanley #92 that can also turn into a chisel plane is very handy.

Gunny that customer must be a govt employee wants you to do their work for them.


----------



## corelz125

Head to the perch for this one DW

An American tourist went on a trip to China. While in China, he was very sexually promiscuous and did not take any precautions. A week after arriving back home he awakened one morning to find his member covered with bright green and purple spots. Horrified, he immediately went to see his doctor.

The doctor, having never seen anything like that before, ordered some tests and told the man to return in two days for the results. The man returned a couple of days later and the doctor said, "I've got bad news for you. You've contracted Mongolian VD. It's very rare and almost unheard of here. We know very little about it."

The man looked a little relieved and said, "Well, give me a shot or something and fix me up, doc."

The doctor answered, "I'm sorry, there's no known cure other than to amputate your member."

The man screamed in horror, "Oh no! I want a second opinion!"

The doctor replied, "Well it's your choice. Go ahead if you want, but surgery is your only choice."

The next day, the man sought out a Chinese doctor, figuring that he'd know more about the disease. The Chinese doctor examined his member and proclaimed, "Ah yes, Mongolian VD. It's a Very rare disease."

The guy said to the doctor, "Yeah, yeah, I already know that, but what can you do? My American doctor wants to operate and amputate my member!"

The Chinese doctor shook his head and laughed, "Stupid American doctor! American doctor, they always want to operate. SO they can Make more money that way."

"Then there's no need to operate? Oh, thank God!" the man replied.

"Yes!" said the Chinese doctor, "You don't have worry! Just Wait two weeks and it will fall off by itself!"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

ROFLMAO


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Head to the perch for this one DW
> 
> An American tourist went on a trip to China. While in China, he was very sexually promiscuous and did not take any precautions. A week after arriving back home he awakened one morning to find his member covered with bright green and purple spots. Horrified, he immediately went to see his doctor.
> 
> The doctor, having never seen anything like that before, ordered some tests and told the man to return in two days for the results. The man returned a couple of days later and the doctor said, "I've got bad news for you. You've contracted Mongolian VD. It's very rare and almost unheard of here. We know very little about it."
> 
> The man looked a little relieved and said, "Well, give me a shot or something and fix me up, doc."
> 
> The doctor answered, "I'm sorry, there's no known cure other than to amputate your member."
> 
> The man screamed in horror, "Oh no! I want a second opinion!"
> 
> The doctor replied, "Well it's your choice. Go ahead if you want, but surgery is your only choice."
> 
> The next day, the man sought out a Chinese doctor, figuring that he'd know more about the disease. The Chinese doctor examined his member and proclaimed, "Ah yes, Mongolian VD. It s a Very rare disease."
> 
> The guy said to the doctor, "Yeah, yeah, I already know that, but what can you do? My American doctor wants to operate and amputate my member!"
> 
> The Chinese doctor shook his head and laughed, "Stupid American doctor! American doctor, they always want to operate. SO they can Make more money that way."
> 
> "Then there's no need to operate? Oh, thank God!" the man replied.
> 
> "Yes!" said the Chinese doctor, "You don t have worry! Just Wait two weeks and it will fall off by itself!"
> 
> - corelz125


Yeah, patience will sove the problem ;-)))


----------



## 987Ron

In from the shop. Hot outside so shower and stay in the AC. Dinner at the sons house tonight.

Tomorrow is a big day. See about a Chessie, 3 yrs old male. Needs a new home, that's where I come in maybe. While no dog will ever replace Alek this may be the one to follow him. No pictures or much info yet.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> In from the shop. Hot outside so shower and stay in the AC. Dinner at the sons house tonight.
> 
> Tomorrow is a big day. See about a Chessie, 3 yrs old male. Needs a new home, that s where I come in maybe. While no dog will ever replace Alek this may be the one to follow him. No pictures or much info yet.
> 
> - 987Ron


Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good luck with the dog *Ron.* We would like to have another but dog care when traveling is the hold up ;-((

News is getting spookier every day ;-( Pine Island glacier in Antarctica is becoming unstable faster than predicted. It may collapse in the next few years raising sea-level 1.6 feet! This hill we live on is looking better and better all the time.


----------



## sras

Hope all goes well with the dog Ron.

I seem to be far enough behind in the conversation that I'm always playing catch up. Another busy day today. Luckily some of it will be in the shop.


----------



## pottz

> ROFLMAO
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 no lol today dw. ;-)


----------



## pottz

> In from the shop. Hot outside so shower and stay in the AC. Dinner at the sons house tonight.
> 
> Tomorrow is a big day. See about a Chessie, 3 yrs old male. Needs a new home, that s where I come in maybe. While no dog will ever replace Alek this may be the one to follow him. No pictures or much info yet.
> 
> - 987Ron


your a good man ron,i hope it works out for both of you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ROFLMAO
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> +1 no lol today dw. ;-)
> 
> - pottz


He told me to go to the Perch… shortly later my good buddy picked me up for lunch and on the way he started in with Corelz type of jokes… too bad that I won't share here they were Jokemeister rated +1's

Did you go to that garden spot that you mentioned last night?

later


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Maybe the Chessies will retrieve our "Duck"...


----------



## pottz

> ROFLMAO
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> +1 no lol today dw. ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> He told me to go to the Perch… shortly later my good buddy picked me up for lunch and on the way he started in with Corelz type of jokes… too bad that I won t share here they were Jokemeister rated +1 s
> 
> Did you go to that garden spot that you mentioned last night?
> 
> later
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yes got there when they opened had lunch in the garden,surprisingly good food for a venue like that,had a rueben sandwich made to order.they have the largest camelia forest in the us,about 10000 trees,sadly the bloom is over for the year.left about the time the temps were getting close the high of 87.now time for some spa and a cold whiskey drink.back later guys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> yes got there when they opened had lunch in the garden,surprisingly good food for a venue like that,*had a rueben sandwich made to order*.they have the largest camelia forest in the us,about 10000 trees,sadly the bloom is over for the year.left about the time the temps were getting close the high of 87.now time for some spa and a cold whiskey drink.back later guys.
> 
> - pottz


Interesting- I went out to a real NY-style deli in Tempe… and I as well had a Ruben sandwich… We both have the same vehicles… but this is not to say that we are cut from the same stock…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Band saw at the guild in Greenville S.C. might be the largest in the country. The place is awesome.


----------



## Peteybadboy




----------



## corelz125

There is no such thing as NY delis outside of ny


----------



## pottz

> There is no such thing as NY delis outside of ny
> 
> - corelz125


correct just like there is no real mexican food outside of the southwest,some come close.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> There is no such thing as NY delis outside of ny
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> There is no such thing as NY delis outside of ny
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> correct just like there is no real mexican food outside of the southwest,some come close.
> 
> - pottz


I dunno. Neighbor is Mexican and his wife can cook… LOL


----------



## bandit571

Clamps hold Flash Mobs?









An even dozen….glue up has been done….spread the glue around with these..









One or two should be enough..


----------



## bandit571

Tall glass…40% Tonic Water…40% Gin….20 % Mountain Dew….all ice cold….

Working up a sweat doing a glue up…have to cool off somehow.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> There is no such thing as NY delis outside of ny
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> correct just like there is no real mexican food outside of the southwest,some come close.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I dunno. Neighbor is Mexican and his wife can cook… LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*NY deli - Mexican food posts above- give it a break- "Semantics"*

Just like that "Mongolian VD" above depends on where you go- very similar to the food you - eat or treat- and at the end were you satisfied with your choice?


----------



## pottz

> There is no such thing as NY delis outside of ny
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> correct just like there is no real mexican food outside of the southwest,some come close.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I dunno. Neighbor is Mexican and his wife can cook… LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yes she is from mexico but when it comes too restaurants,well? my dad and brother live and lived in southern oregon and what they called mexican food,well lets just say go to taco hell.you want good mexican food come to socal baby.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Tall glass…40% Tonic Water…40% Gin….20 % Mountain Dew….all ice cold….
> 
> Working up a sweat doing a glue up…have to cool off somehow.
> 
> - bandit571


+1 I'm hitting the Coors light… Received my wooden coasters from Amazon… Some type of Chinese wood… the type of wood does not have the look and feel to it… I'll send it back… just don't like it…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I dunno. Neighbor is Mexican and his wife can cook… LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> yes she is from mexico but when it comes too restaurants,well? my dad and brother live and lived in southern oregon and what they called mexican food,well lets just say go to taco hell.you *want good mexican food come to socal baby.*
> 
> - pottz


*Mexican or Mexican type food varies just like pizza or Italian food but there is one thing that we can all agree on is

Hot Pockets* they have a consistency worldwide-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My bride's high school friend married a Mexican. Last time they were up eating American food, he soaked everything in hot sauce. I was wondering why he didn 't just drink the hot sauce and forget the food ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My bride s high school friend married a Mexican. Last time they were up eating American food, he soaked everything in hot sauce. I was wondering why he didn t just drink the hot sauce and forget the food ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


joking aside - regardless of the race I have seen all types of people crave hot sauce… once in a fancy restaurant the guest asked for and expected hot sauce… I use it in moderation and my favorite being…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My bride s high school friend married a Mexican. Last time they were up eating American food, he soaked everything in hot sauce. I was wondering why he didn t just drink the hot sauce and forget the food ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## pottz

> Tall glass…40% Tonic Water…40% Gin….20 % Mountain Dew….all ice cold….
> 
> Working up a sweat doing a glue up…have to cool off somehow.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> +1 I m hitting the Coors light… Received my wooden coasters from Amazon… Some type of Chinese wood… the type of wood does not have the look and feel to it… I ll send it back… just don t like it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


chinese wood dw,really,cant find any "american" wood ?


----------



## pottz

> My bride s high school friend married a Mexican. Last time they were up eating American food, he soaked everything in hot sauce. I was wondering why he didn t just drink the hot sauce and forget the food ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> joking aside - regardless of the race I have seen all types of people crave hot sauce… once in a fancy restaurant the guest asked for and expected hot sauce… I use it in moderation and my favorite being…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1 very good but my fav is tapatio.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My bride s high school friend married a Mexican. Last time they were up eating American food, he soaked everything in hot sauce. I was wondering why he didn t just drink the hot sauce and forget the food ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> joking aside - regardless of the race I have seen all types of people crave hot sauce… once in a fancy restaurant the guest asked for and expected hot sauce… I use it in moderation and my favorite being…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


There used to be a BBQ in Bellevue famous for its hottest hot sauce in the world! Guys would try it to prove their manhood ;-)) I don't remember the details, but a few left as medical emergencies ;-)) The owner would asked 3 or 4 times before he gave anyone a couple of drops ;-) I was man enough so had nothing to prove ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Tall glass…40% Tonic Water…40% Gin….20 % Mountain Dew….all ice cold….
> 
> Working up a sweat doing a glue up…have to cool off somehow.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> +1 I m hitting the Coors light… Received my wooden coasters from Amazon… Some type of Chinese wood… the type of wood does not have the look and feel to it… I ll send it back… just don t like it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> chinese wood dw,really,cant find any "american" wood ?
> 
> - pottz


Dude- those were for your patio grill and others should know Pottz runs on a tight budget… Look back a few posts where I show you a Mesquite log that I had planned on slicing for your coasters-think or look back. Devin if you are reading this- then this is what it is like working with Pottz…

Wood for your coasters…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My bride s high school friend married a Mexican. Last time they were up eating American food, he soaked everything in hot sauce. I was wondering why he didn t just drink the hot sauce and forget the food ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> joking aside - regardless of the race I have seen all types of people crave hot sauce… once in a fancy restaurant the guest asked for and expected hot sauce… I use it in moderation and my favorite being…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> There used to be a BBQ in Bellevue famous for its hottest hot sauce in the world! Guys would try it to prove their manhood ;-)) I don t remember the details, but a few left as medical emergencies ;-)) The owner would asked 3 or 4 times before he gave anyone a couple of drops ;-) I was man enough so had nothing to prove ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


When I was younger… I remember taking on "hot sauce" Rule #1 water won't ease the …

World's HOTTEST Hot Sauce - Challenge


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


i know,whats with that ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here is the Bellevue story. Most didn't try the hottest. He had several levels of BBQ sauce.

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/gene-porter-the-man-behind-the-hot-sauce-dies-at-71/


----------



## pottz

> Tall glass…40% Tonic Water…40% Gin….20 % Mountain Dew….all ice cold….
> 
> Working up a sweat doing a glue up…have to cool off somehow.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> +1 I m hitting the Coors light… Received my wooden coasters from Amazon… Some type of Chinese wood… the type of wood does not have the look and feel to it… I ll send it back… just don t like it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> chinese wood dw,really,cant find any "american" wood ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Dude- those were for your patio grill and others should know Pottz runs on a tight budget… Look back a few posts where I show you a Mesquite log that I had planned on slicing for your coasters-think or look back. Devin if you are reading this- then this is what it is like working with Pottz…
> 
> Wood for your coasters…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


sometimes suppliers dont listen to the customers needs,and they lose the business.i think it's time to take my coaster business over seas ?


----------



## DS

My brother called me today.
My nephew and his wife miscarried at 21 weeks along today.

He asked me if I would make an infant casket for them. (For sentimental reasons)
I've learned a lot about it today. I never thought I would be doing this.
So strange, but, I feel honored to do it for them.

I guess in AZ, after 20 weeks along, they issue a birth and death certificate for still born.
I had no idea.

They are devastated. This would've been their third child. 
They just closed on a bigger house last week to make room and this will be quite an adjustment.

Such a roller coaster of emotions for them.


----------



## pottz

- 


> My brother called me today.
> My nephew and his wife miscarried at 21 weeks along today.
> 
> He asked me if I would make an infant casket for them. (For sentimental reasons)
> I've learned a lot about it today. I never thought I would be doing this.
> So strange, but, I feel honored to do it for them.
> 
> I guess in AZ, after 20 weeks along, they issue a birth and death certificate for still born.
> I had no idea.
> 
> They are devastated. This would've been their third child.
> They just closed on a bigger house last week to make room and this will be quite an adjustment.
> 
> Such a roller coaster of emotions for them.
> 
> - DS


dont even try too understand it just do what you can too help ease their pain.that is something no one should ever have too deal with.i dont even know what to make for such a situation,do you ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DS- I am here with the laser and CNC… let me know how I can assist you… no charge buddy.

My laser bed is 12×19" CNC 24×36" PM me should want a private conversation… if not let others join with their ideas…

Gunny's Garage is going memorial wood woodworking- a very needed subject IMO…


----------



## corelz125

My son covers stuff with Cholula he's licked the plate on occasion. The best Mexican food I ever had was some hole in the wall place in So Cal.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My son covers stuff with Cholula he s licked the plate on occasion. The best Mexican food I ever had was some hole in the wall place in So Cal.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 I don't use it much but it is the best IMO More importantly what is the Dire wolf's taste buds on it?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My brother called me today.
> My nephew and his wife miscarried at 21 weeks along today.
> 
> He asked me if I would make an infant casket for them. (For sentimental reasons)
> I've learned a lot about it today. I never thought I would be doing this.
> So strange, but, I feel honored to do it for them.
> 
> I guess in AZ, after 20 weeks along, they issue a birth and death certificate for still born.
> I had no idea.
> 
> They are devastated. This would've been their third child.
> They just closed on a bigger house last week to make room and this will be quite an adjustment.
> 
> Such a roller coaster of emotions for them.
> 
> - DS


My condolences to your family. Several of us here have had to make Urns and such for people close to us this past year. It's tough, and yet as you said, an Honor.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My brother called me today.
> My nephew and his wife miscarried at 21 weeks along today.
> 
> He asked me if I would make an infant casket for them. (For sentimental reasons)
> I've learned a lot about it today. I never thought I would be doing this.
> So strange, but, I feel honored to do it for them.
> 
> I guess in AZ, after 20 weeks along, they issue a birth and death certificate for still born.
> I had no idea.
> 
> They are devastated. This would've been their third child.
> They just closed on a bigger house last week to make room and this will be quite an adjustment.
> 
> Such a roller coaster of emotions for them.
> 
> - DS


Most sincere condolences to them and your families.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My son covers stuff with Cholula he s licked the plate on occasion. The best Mexican food I ever had was some hole in the wall place in So Cal.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> +1 I don t use it much but it is the best IMO More importantly what is the Dire wolf s taste buds on it?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


When I quit smoking and my taste buds recovered, I could no longer stand hot sauce ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been a long week, I am beat. Taking some pain meds for my wrist and arm and getting a good nights sleep. Will feel better tomorrow.


----------



## pottz

> My son covers stuff with Cholula he s licked the plate on occasion. The best Mexican food I ever had was some hole in the wall place in So Cal.
> 
> - corelz125


bingo !


----------



## DS

Thank you all for your understanding and condolences.


----------



## DS

Cholula is good stuff btw.
Costco has the big bottles in a 2 pack.
Walmart carries it in half a dozen different flavors too.


----------



## pottz

anyone try yellow bird hot sauces,my bro in law works at a mini cooper dealership and he says all the mexicans use yellow bird,also comes in different flavors.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DS my thoughts are with you. Sorry for the loss.

Ron good luck w the dog.

I'm way behind here, ......

Golf today w Bro in law, Bro and Nephew, and wife. MY mom turned 89 she looks great!


----------



## 987Ron

Best Mexican Food? SoCal? Texas Tex Mex? Interior Mexican? All a matter of taste and who the Chef was.

Same with the hot sauce. Spent a lot of time in Belize in the 8s and 90s before the hot sauce craze. Melindas was the one we all brought back. Cholula and Texas Pete around here.

We have a phone conversation this afternoon about the dog. Have a couple of pictures now, he looks pretty good, big guy, brownish red, typical Chessie. Would post the pictures but LJ will only let you post pictures of 5MB on less these are both 9.5 MB. LJ turned them down. The dog is near Atlanta about 3 1/2 hours away.

DS Condolences for the loss. Difficult situation.

Off to the shop for a bit. later


----------



## bandit571

Flash Mob in the shop, last night..









Should be fun to unclamp…later..

Jimmie Dean BACON Breakfast Bowl….and 4 pills to start the day….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning all-

Gunny- * I missed it about going to bed… I am sure a tuck-in would have been nice…

*Ron- * Will the new dog accept the smaller dogs when they visit?

*Top Max-* "When I quit smoking and my taste buds recovered, I could no longer stand hot sauce ;-)"
I see a lot of people *when they get old* they don't care for hot and spicy :>)

*Petey-* Birthday greeting for your Mom.

*Pottz and Corelz-* I enjoy the AM posts because there aren't any of those "jokes" to wake up to…

Senior without jokes looking content…










and those who like the jokes but are not there to read…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*2020 part 2-* Chaos in Manhattan: As a violent mob runs riot again in Washington Square Park
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9680831/Man-raves-blighting-Washington-Square-Park-NYC-says-fed-residents-move.html

Not only up in the NW but this is still happening all over the U.S.- stand by your second amendment, for if your counting on the government then I hope that you live where there is safety…


----------



## 987Ron

> *Morning all-
> 
> *Ron- * Will the new dog accept the smaller dogs when they visit?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Always a question what a "new dog" will do in a different environment. Would expect the dog that feels his place is being invaded is the one that may have problems. The Corgi will probably think it is something else to try to herd. 
Phone conversation later today with the lady with the rescue organization. Since the dog is nearly 4 hours away a quick visit is a full day event. We shall see. 
Need to know a lot before pushing ahead. Temperment, health, etc.


----------



## RichT

> stand by your second amendment, for if your counting on the government then I hope that you live where there is safety…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


When seconds count, the police are minutes away.


----------



## 987Ron

cropped the picture of the possible adoptee, that got it lower in MB below 5 so LJ took it Male Chesapeake Bay Retriever 3 years old.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> stand by your second amendment, for if your counting on the government then I hope that you live where there is safety…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> When seconds count, the police are minutes away.
> 
> - Rich


Very true. Interesting how you don't hear about break ins down where my Mother lives out in the country. Sure it is remote and one could take advantage of help not being close by. BUT, those folks are armed and will shoot and don't hesitate to do so. Also less likely to get into legal woes for exercising their rights to do so.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> cropped the picture of the possible adoptee, that got it lower in MB below 5 so LJ took it Male Chesapeake Bay Retriever 3 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


he's a beauty ron,hopefully the temperament will match.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> cropped the picture of the possible adoptee, that got it lower in MB below 5 so LJ took it Male Chesapeake Bay Retriever 3 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> he s a beauty ron,hopefully the temperament will match.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> *Morning all-
> 
> Gunny- * I missed it about going to bed… I am sure a tuck-in would have been nice…
> 
> *Ron- * Will the new dog accept the smaller dogs when they visit?
> 
> *Top Max-* "When I quit smoking and my taste buds recovered, I could no longer stand hot sauce ;-)"
> I see a lot of people *when they get old* they don t care for hot and spicy :>)
> 
> *Petey-* Birthday greeting for your Mom.
> 
> *Pottz and Corelz-* I enjoy the AM posts because there aren t any of those "jokes" to wake up to…
> 
> Senior without jokes looking content…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and those who like the jokes but are not there to read…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


senior without jokes=sour puss !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Off to go to good friends 50th Birthday party. Just checked traffic and of course, major crash on the interstate. Figures right, ah well, just go the back way..


----------



## CWWoodworking

> stand by your second amendment, for if your counting on the government then I hope that you live where there is safety…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> When seconds count, the police are minutes away.
> 
> - Rich


My town has 7 streets and 6 cops.


----------



## RichT

> When seconds count, the police are minutes away.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> My town has 7 streets and 6 cops.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


And? Are you saying that in the case of an occupied break in, when you call 911, that one of them will arrive within seconds?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> stand by your second amendment, for if your counting on the government then I hope that you live where there is safety…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> When seconds count, the police are minutes away.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Very true. Interesting how you don t hear about break ins down where my Mother lives out in the country. Sure it is remote and one could take advantage of help not being close by. BUT, those folks are armed and will shoot and don t hesitate to do so. Also less likely to get into legal woes for exercising their rights to do so.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


The father of the 19 year old killed in the ********************tatle CHOP that occupied 6 square blocks around the East Precinct last summer was shot in a shootout the killed 2 and wounded 2 a couple days ago. Probably a drug turf issue. Last night in ********************tatle a road rage incident shot a motorcycle rider and hit 2 bystanders.

In NE Oregon where my brother lives, the sheriff said if you get yourself damaged breaking into someone's house, there will not be much of an investigation ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Morning all-
> 
> Gunny- * I missed it about going to bed… I am sure a tuck-in would have been nice…
> 
> *Ron- * Will the new dog accept the smaller dogs when they visit?
> 
> *Top Max-* "When I quit smoking and my taste buds recovered, I could no longer stand hot sauce ;-)"
> I see a lot of people *when they get old* they don t care for hot and spicy :>)
> 
> *Petey-* Birthday greeting for your Mom.
> 
> *Pottz and Corelz-* I enjoy the AM posts because there aren t any of those "jokes" to wake up to…
> 
> Senior without jokes looking content…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and those who like the jokes but are not there to read…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> senior without jokes=sour puss !
> 
> - pottz


+1 lighten up! ;-)) I need jokes to distract me from the mayor ignoring the propane code. Anyone who ignores safety has to be willing to kill, eh?


----------



## pottz

i dont think there is such a thing as too much fun and laughter in this world.hey when you see corelz post a joke and dont want too laugh and have fun simply skip the post,it's easy.their is always the "perch" for the sour puss buzzards.;-)


----------



## pottz

i just got a report that the duck was spotted flying over,if were lucky maybe he'll land for a bit ?


----------



## DevinT

> - woodbutcherbynight


LoL!


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here, enjoying a chocolate ice cream cone….sometimes, ya just have to step back…and simply chill out

Film at 2300 hrs, from the 1 hour shop time….


----------



## pottz

> Sitting here, enjoying a chocolate ice cream cone….sometimes, ya just have to step back…and simply chill out
> 
> Film at 2300 hrs, from the 1 hour shop time….
> 
> - bandit571


+1


----------



## CWWoodworking

> And?
> 
> - Rich


Just sharing experience of where I live? I dunno. And poking fun at the ridiculous fact we have as many cops as we do and one stop light.

Wouldn't have it any other way though. I Like not having to worry about taking keys out of cars and locking doors.


----------



## pottz

> And?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Just sharing experience of where I live? I dunno. And poking fun at the ridiculous fact we have as many cops as we do and one stop light.
> 
> Wouldn't have it any other way though. I Like not having to worry about taking keys out of cars and locking doors.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


sounds great because we have 700 streets for 6 cops,or more.i gotta say though in the town i live in,gardena whenever we call for help we get 2-4 cars in about 5 minutes.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> And?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Just sharing experience of where I live? I dunno. And poking fun at the ridiculous fact we have as many cops as we do and one stop light.
> 
> Wouldn't have it any other way though. I Like not having to worry about taking keys out of cars and locking doors.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> sounds great because we have 700 streets for 6 cops,or more.i gotta say though in the town i live in,gardena whenever we call for help we get 2-4 cars in about 5 minutes.
> 
> - pottz


Had to call the cops once. Someone was driving by my house continuously, stopping. Once they started getting out, in my driveway, I called. Turns out it was someone that hit a possum and they were concerned it may have had babies. They were going to rescue baby possums.

Town is filled with excitement.


----------



## corelz125

An eighty-three year old lady finished her annual physical
examination whereupon the doctor said
"You are in fine shape for your age.. but tell me..
do you still have intercourse?"
"Just a minute .. I'll have to ask my husband," she said.
She went out to the reception room and said:
"Jake do we still have intercourse?"
Jake answered impatiently
"If I told you once I told you a thousand times
We have blue cross !!"


----------



## corelz125

Nice looking dog Ron. hopefully it works out


----------



## pottz

> And?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Just sharing experience of where I live? I dunno. And poking fun at the ridiculous fact we have as many cops as we do and one stop light.
> 
> Wouldn't have it any other way though. I Like not having to worry about taking keys out of cars and locking doors.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> sounds great because we have 700 streets for 6 cops,or more.i gotta say though in the town i live in,gardena whenever we call for help we get 2-4 cars in about 5 minutes.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Had to call the cops once. Someone was driving by my house continuously, stopping. Once they started getting out, in my driveway, I called. Turns out it was someone that hit a possum and they were concerned it may have had babies. They were going to rescue baby possums.
> 
> Town is filled with excitement.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


you hit a possum or skunk or a cat here you dont stop-lol.


----------



## pottz

> An eighty-three year old lady finished her annual physical
> examination whereupon the doctor said
> "You are in fine shape for your age.. but tell me..
> do you still have intercourse?"
> "Just a minute .. I'll have to ask my husband," she said.
> She went out to the reception room and said:
> "Jake do we still have intercourse?"
> Jake answered impatiently
> "If I told you once I told you a thousand times
> We have blue cross !!"
> 
> - corelz125


*LMAO-YES DW LMAO NOT LOL,LMAO !!!!!!*


----------



## bandit571

Clean up at the corners..









Got all four corners cleaned up…









Trimmed two planks for the lid..needed to joint the edges a bit..









Before I could glue the lid together..









Needed to resaw a 1×2 down…split it once…









Reset the fence, and split these 2…









Note the push stick. Will be mitering the ends…mitre saw?









Already set up for 45 degrees…









Ready for the next time in the shop.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Had fun at friends party. Was Japanese Steakhouse affair. Nice, food was good. he enjoyed the gifts and surprise of seeing everyone. I have now had my fill of social contact for next month. WAY to many people for my taste.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 Bandit are we the only ones working in the shop today?

Today Worked on feeds-speeds- and fonts… like the CNC it is a learning curve- here are a few examples…*









*
unlike the CNC the laser need more attention while cutting but I was still able to get supper ready*


----------



## CWWoodworking

> *+1 Bandit are we the only ones working in the shop today?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Nope. Glued up 4 tops and made 14 drawer boxes.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Nope, glued up several small boxes for some drawers and put finish on couple of others I have almost done. Fixed a brake light switch for my friend. Busy day.


----------



## pottz

> Had fun at friends party. Was Japanese Steakhouse affair. Nice, food was good. he enjoyed the gifts and surprise of seeing everyone. I have now had my fill of social contact for next month. WAY to many people for my taste.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


you and my wife, after over a year with little socializing she was very irritated at the garden yesterday with all the people.


----------



## pottz

> *+1 Bandit are we the only ones working in the shop today?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Nope. Glued up 4 tops and made 14 drawer boxes.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


nope started work on a rustic clock and started work on some "coasters" for inside the house.still waiting for the patio ones ive been teased with ?


----------



## pottz

> *+1 Bandit are we the only ones working in the shop today?
> 
> Today Worked on feeds-speeds- and fonts… like the CNC it is a learning curve- here are a few examples…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> unlike the CNC the laser need more attention while cutting but I was still able to get supper ready*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey i really like the upper right design.


----------



## pottz

this will bocome a rustic clock once i evict all the termites and do a lot of epoxy fill.








the cork coasters came from a winery im a member at,there just simple and stamped with there logo so im gonna make them something special.mrytle wood.ill post when done.

so yeah you laser snobs arn't the only one's doing something. ;-\


----------



## CWWoodworking

I like the beginning of that clock.


----------



## corelz125

Wood projects are far far away for me. Too many other things to do. I do use my table saw frequently though


----------



## pottz

> I like the beginning of that clock.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


that was a gift of wood from my good friend mark wilson.when i picked it up said he had thought of making a clock from it,so in his honor thats what im gonna do.check out his work,he's a very talented turner.he has to move out of state so his wood goes to guys like me that can use it or someones fireplace.it's heavily termited,ive actually had some live ones crawl out !


----------



## pottz

> Wood projects are far far away for me. Too many other things to do. I do use my table saw frequently though
> 
> - corelz125


*WHAT NO WOODWORKING !!* hey i love ya man but you may have to get "removed".hey i dont make the rules,you understand,right ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Wood projects are far far away for me. Too many other things to do. I do use my table saw frequently though
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *WHAT NO WOODWORKING !!* hey i love ya man but you may have to get "removed".hey i dont make the rules,you understand,right ?
> 
> - pottz


Bull********************! he is the founder of the "Show" which led to the Garage… and he is the owner of the Dire wolf…. sorry Pottz he is untouchable unless Cricket zaps him and why would she do that?


----------



## pottz

> Wood projects are far far away for me. Too many other things to do. I do use my table saw frequently though
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *WHAT NO WOODWORKING !!* hey i love ya man but you may have to get "removed".hey i dont make the rules,you understand,right ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Bull********************! he is the founder of the "Show" which led to the Garage… and he is the owner of the Dire wolf…. sorry Pottz he is untouchable unless Cricket zaps him and why would she do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey your a woodworker or a woodlurker,no mercy dw.he's gotta perform or he's cut!!!! he had a good run,maybe his time is up ? ;-|


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> this will bocome a rustic clock once i evict all the termites and do a lot of epoxy fill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cork coasters came from a winery im a member at,there just simple and stamped with there logo so im gonna make them something special.mrytle wood.ill post when done.
> 
> *
> so yeah you laser snobs arn t the only one s doing something.* ;-\n
> - pottz


*
Nice to see some pic's… Call me a snob if you like but here is some finished stuff…* I am just an older woodworker try to help a younger old woodworker…










*Possibly do some in cork and use them instead of that other stuff-- IMO not durable I like to make keepsakes…
let me know-

PS

Devin- any designs to add…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hey your a woodworker or a woodlurker,no mercy dw.he s gotta perform or he s cut!!!! he had a good run,maybe his time is up ? ;-|
> 
> - pottz


*Pottz better be careful or somebody may call for *

*Trial of Socrates_*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trial_of_Socrates


----------



## pottz

> this will bocome a rustic clock once i evict all the termites and do a lot of epoxy fill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cork coasters came from a winery im a member at,there just simple and stamped with there logo so im gonna make them something special.mrytle wood.ill post when done.
> 
> *
> so yeah you laser snobs arn t the only one s doing something.* ;-
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Nice to see some pic s… Call me a snob if you like but here is some finished stuff…* I am just an older woodworker try to help a younger old woodworker…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Possibly do some in cork and use them instead of that other stuff-- IMO not durable I like to make keepsakes…
> let me know-
> 
> PS
> 
> Devin- any designs to add…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


two thumbs up,you nailed it man.now the question,on what medium is it deliverd ? im with the wood cookies you suggested ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- THX!

I learned a lot by practicing the set-up . Now that we have design… We'll get to the medium…

Ps- I approached this with what would Pottz like in terms of design… many tries and the I came up with a CA theme and I am glad that he likes it… now the next step.

another day…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> senior without jokes=sour puss !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 lighten up! ;-)) I need jokes to distract me from the mayor ignoring the propane code. Anyone who ignores safety has to be willing to kill, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Top Max- IMO the jokes won't give you answers to the questions that you are looking for. After the break did you get the answer?

If they work for you… this is my special Top Max image that I use to "nudge" and it IMO describes you …










Gunny we need a tear pic…


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> senior without jokes=sour puss !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 lighten up! ;-)) I need jokes to distract me from the mayor ignoring the propane code. Anyone who ignores safety has to be willing to kill, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Top Max- IMO the jokes won t give you answers to the questions that you are looking for. After the break did you get the answer?
> 
> If they work for you… this is my special Top Max image that I use to "nudge" and it IMO describes you …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny we need a tear pic…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


dw your missing the point of the jokes,their not the answers,their the deviation from reality that we all need.it's like movies,their not reality,it's the momentary escape from life they give us what we need sometimes.think back,you brought me corelz as the possible jokemeister,remember the contest which corelz won hands down.sometimes you get what you wish for ? but it's all good,isn't it ? peace my friend.


----------



## RichT

> - Desert_Woodworker


IR thermometer, check. DeBuyer Mineral B pan, check. Delicious looking steak, check.

Know what you're missing, DW? A chamber vacuum. I know you do sous vide. Those edge vacuum units (think FoodSaver) are like Polaroid cameras and ink jet printers. They sell you the base unit cheap and then milk you for supplies.

A chamber vac on the other hand, is pricey up front, but the bags cost pennies. Because it's a chamber unit and the pressure inside and outside the bag is equal, you can even vacuum seal soup or any other liquid. An edge vac will suck liquid in and foul the sealer.

Furthermore, they can obtain a near absolute vacuum. Far greater than an edge vac.

I have a VacMaster VP215. Check it out. (Don't try to save money with the VP210. It's oilless and the pump won't wear as well).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rich- thx I'll check it out


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dw your missing the point of the jokes,their not the answers,their the deviation from reality that we all need.it s like movies,their not reality,it s the momentary escape from life they give us what we need sometimes.think back,you brought me corelz as the possible jokemeister,remember the contest which corelz won hands down.sometimes you get what you wish for ? but it s all good,isn t it ? peace my friend.
> 
> - pottz


Yes, and I agree he is the Jokemeister- but as I have posted before Admin wants "G" and we all know that the jokes must pass muster from admin. not me… I like to think of us as a mature bunch of guys and think before you post and I'm sure you can tell the difference between the ratings…


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> IR thermometer, check. DeBuyer Mineral B pan, check. Delicious looking steak, check.
> 
> Know what you re missing, DW? A chamber vacuum. I know you do sous vide. Those edge vacuum units (think FoodSaver) are like Polaroid cameras and ink jet printers. They sell you the base unit cheap and then milk you for supplies.
> 
> A chamber vac on the other hand, is pricey up front, but the bags cost pennies. Because it s a chamber unit and the pressure inside and outside the bag is equal, you can even vacuum seal soup or any other liquid. An edge vac will suck liquid in and foul the sealer.
> 
> Furthermore, they can obtain a near absolute vacuum. Far greater than an edge vac.
> 
> I have a VacMaster VP215. Check it out. (Don t try to save money with the VP210. It s oilless and the pump won t wear as well).
> 
> - Rich


hey thats good info because i vac everthing and always have problems with juicy wet food.pm me with more about this.im really interested.


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> dw your missing the point of the jokes,their not the answers,their the deviation from reality that we all need.it s like movies,their not reality,it s the momentary escape from life they give us what we need sometimes.think back,you brought me corelz as the possible jokemeister,remember the contest which corelz won hands down.sometimes you get what you wish for ? but it s all good,isn t it ? peace my friend.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yes, and I agree he is the Jokemeister- but as I have posted before Admin wants "G" and we all know that the jokes must pass muster from admin. not me… I like to think of us as a mature bunch of guys and think before you post and I m sure you can tell the difference between the ratings…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


well think about this,after over three threads and many thousands of posts we have never been reprimanded or shut down because of not even one his jokes,have we ? if im wrong please tell me.i know what shut down cc and i know what and who shut down the show.chill buddy and go with the flow,if he offends you turn a cheek and ignor,you dont have too read them ?peace my friend.


----------



## pottz

well boys it's once again a sunday night and that means tomorrow starts at 4:15am for me so it's a god night for me.until tomorrow boys,sleep tight and dont lt dw bite -lol!


----------



## RichT

> hey thats good info because i vac everthing and always have problems with juicy wet food.pm me with more about this.im really interested.
> 
> - pottz


VacMaster VP 250 is all you really need to know. It's the only unit I can recommend based on personal experience. I bought mine about eight years ago. I vacuum everything too.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

sleep, tight young old man…


----------



## DevinT

Not working on coasters. Got the nursery walls 50% washed with TSP today, and 3 coats of Danish Oil on my plane today.


----------



## Peteybadboy

On my sis patio, dawg is barking at everything. Coffee is excellent. Nice cool morn.

Ron me too on the dawg hope he works out.

Mom and bro leaving today. We leave tomorrow am to get to Orlando to see a nephew and deliver the Air Stream Tray.

Niece announced my sister and bro in law will be grand parents (if all goes well)

Itching to get back into my shop.


----------



## 987Ron

> - woodbutcherbynight


Reading the news lately some of them and their older brothers have succeeded.


----------



## 987Ron

On the porch early this am, coffee and wife brought out breakfast. Crumpets and Jam. Sausage. Ymm.

Did not hear from the rescue lady on the dog yesterday. Sent her an email this am and will call her later.

Finishing a cover for the Blackstone Griddle. Lasered a design to fit the center and ones to go underneath the handles. 2 coats of paint to go. First one in a few minutes. One more FKK sign to make for a neighbor for his pool. Wants it as a conversation piece. Did get the umlats to do.

Am ready to get these projects done and the shop where I can do something else. Have a list of ideas to do.

Have a great day, Remember it is "*Flag Day".*


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, Monday? Shop is closed…safer that way. Monday..morning to ya, and leave it at that…

hey….yer slips be showing..









Ok…anybody ever see a hammer like this one..









no, it is not made of Brass, either…


----------



## corelz125

Seen one like it before but can't remember from where. Is it for auto body work?

Pottz cutting furring strips for sheetrock counts as woodworking.


----------



## 987Ron

Phone call on the dog on for this afternoon. Looks good. We shall see. Cannot let ones emotions get in the way of sound judgement. Another picture. Still do not know the dogs name.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Seen one like it before but can t remember from where. Is it for auto body work?
> 
> - corelz125


*
You can't remember at your age? *

*What is a peen hammer used for?*
Besides for peening (surface hardening by impact), the ball-peen hammer is useful for many tasks, such as striking punches and chisels (usually performed with the flat face of the hammer). The peening face is useful for rounding off edges of metal pins and fasteners, such as rivets


----------



## pottz

> hey thats good info because i vac everthing and always have problems with juicy wet food.pm me with more about this.im really interested.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> VacMaster VP 250 is all you really need to know. It s the only unit I can recommend based on personal experience. I bought mine about eight years ago. I vacuum everything too.
> 
> - Rich


ok im gonna check it out,thanks.


----------



## pottz

> Seen one like it before but can t remember from where. Is it for auto body work?
> 
> Pottz cutting furring strips for sheetrock counts as woodworking.
> 
> - corelz125


ok this time,it's borderline though !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Supreme Court cases to be decided-

https://thehill.com/regulation/court-battles/558102-five-big-upcoming-supreme-court-decisions

"*Student free speech

A potential landmark First Amendment decision looms over a case concerning how much control schools have over off-campus student speech.*

The dispute arose after a high schooler took to social media to post an expletive-filled message trashing her school following her rejection from the varsity cheerleading squad.

During the weekend and while not on school grounds, she posted a picture on Snapchat of herself and a friend, middle fingers raised…

After she was punished with a yearlong suspension from cheerleading - she was a member of the junior varsity squad at the time - the teen filed a lawsuit against the school.

The court has long recognized that schools wield certain authority over speech that occurs on campus. The question in this case is whether to extend that reach further, as the social media era continues to blur the line between on- and off-campus speech.

The case, Mahanoy Area School District v. B.L."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*VacMaster VP 250* this is the vac machine of vac machines.


----------



## pottz

hey it's national bourban day-cheers !


----------



## 987Ron

> hey it s national bourban day-cheers !
> 
> - pottz


Also National Flag Day


----------



## RichT

> hey it s national bourban day-cheers !
> 
> - pottz


If anyone wants to treat themselves to a once-in-a-lifetime bourbon experience, I have two bottles of A. H. Hirsh 16 year old, AKA The Best Bourbon You'll Never Taste. It was distilled in spring of 1974. To be specific, it's the Gold Foil version. There are Gold Wax and Blue Wax bottles out there as well.

I was lucky to discover it early when a bottle could be had for $55. The two I have I paid $80 and $120 for many years ago. When the prices started to ramp up, I decided to just put them away and see how high they go.

I've been fortunate to enjoy many bottles over the years. Now it can be your turn. PM me if interested.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

As this was my buddies 50th birthday I went all out.

His wife was dying laughing. Had some lotion inside as well as his real gifts.


----------



## DevinT

You stole my bag


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Supreme Court cases to be decided-
> 
> https://thehill.com/regulation/court-battles/558102-five-big-upcoming-supreme-court-decisions
> 
> "*Student free speech
> 
> A potential landmark First Amendment decision looms over a case concerning how much control schools have over off-campus student speech.*
> 
> The dispute arose after a high schooler took to social media to post an expletive-filled message trashing her school following her rejection from the varsity cheerleading squad.
> 
> During the weekend and while not on school grounds, she posted a picture on Snapchat of herself and a friend, middle fingers raised…
> 
> After she was punished with a yearlong suspension from cheerleading - she was a member of the junior varsity squad at the time - the teen filed a lawsuit against the school.
> 
> The court has long recognized that schools wield certain authority over speech that occurs on campus. The question in this case is whether to extend that reach further, as the social media era continues to blur the line between on- and off-campus speech.
> 
> The case, Mahanoy Area School District v. B.L."
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


People can largely say whatever they want. Doesn't mean consequences won't follow.

No rights were infringed upon.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> You stole my bag
> 
> - DevinT


Should have seen the looks I got going into the place. The saleswoman just looked at me with her jaw dropped when I asked for specific lotion and body wash. Then had to walk through mall.

LOL


----------



## DevinT

LoL! I bet that was a sight to see ^_^


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hmmm, Monday? Shop is closed…safer that way. Monday..morning to ya, and leave it at that…
> 
> Ok…anybody ever see a hammer like this one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, it is not made of Brass, either…
> 
> - bandit571


I have seen hammers very similar. I don't remember who or what they were doing. That isn't a ball pen hammer. I probably saw it in some kind of manufacturing plant. I was a master troubleshooter before all those processes were shipped overseas.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey it s national bourban day-cheers !
> 
> - pottz


Good excuse toi celebrate ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Supreme Court cases to be decided-
> 
> https://thehill.com/regulation/court-battles/558102-five-big-upcoming-supreme-court-decisions
> 
> "*Student free speech
> 
> A potential landmark First Amendment decision looms over a case concerning how much control schools have over off-campus student speech.*
> 
> The dispute arose after a high schooler took to social media to post an expletive-filled message trashing her school following her rejection from the varsity cheerleading squad.
> 
> During the weekend and while not on school grounds, she posted a picture on Snapchat of herself and a friend, middle fingers raised…
> 
> After she was punished with a yearlong suspension from cheerleading - she was a member of the junior varsity squad at the time - the teen filed a lawsuit against the school.
> 
> The court has long recognized that schools wield certain authority over speech that occurs on campus. The question in this case is whether to extend that reach further, as the social media era continues to blur the line between on- and off-campus speech.
> 
> The case, Mahanoy Area School District v. B.L."
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have been expecting the chity to limit my free speech about propane, fire, and structural code violations as well as ignoring siesmic issues. The mayor doesn't seem to have the fortitude to offer me that opportunity ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey it s national bourban day-cheers !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> If anyone wants to treat themselves to a once-in-a-lifetime bourbon experience, I have two bottles of A. H. Hirsh 16 year old, AKA The Best Bourbon You ll Never Taste. It was distilled in spring of 1974. To be specific, it s the Gold Foil version. There are Gold Wax and Blue Wax bottles out there as well.
> 
> I was lucky to discover it early when a bottle could be had for $55. The two I have I paid $80 and $120 for many years ago. When the prices started to ramp up, I decided to just put them away and see how high they go.
> 
> I ve been fortunate to enjoy many bottles over the years. Now it can be your turn. PM me if interested.
> 
> - Rich


Sounds good to me. Pass around the bottles.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I used these in metal-making art school some years ago while in art school… The people who are good at it shape metal without those peen marks- tea kettles and knight armor… I prefer the computer and machines but I gave it a go.


----------



## DevinT

I had 30 minutes to spare, so I drew this up. Kid friendly with the wine glass hidden as a table. Near-continuous drawing, the engraving requires only 11 cuts. It's just what I drew up in free time using Inkscape.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Nice work!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx for posting some new ideas on these coasters…










Not bad for a start- but as you can see the vectors will need some adjusting… if I have time I'll work on it to show Pottz. This was a line and not a fill- the fill makes it worse- fixable…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I used these in metal-making art school some years ago while in art school… The people who are good at it shape metal without those peen marks- tea kettles and knight armor… I prefer the computer and machines but I gave it a go.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I remember a straight pein hammer from somewhere. I think it was a tin bender who had it on a job, not 100% sure. Most jobs were prefabbed by the 1980s. When I was an apprentice most studs were cut with a handsaw. They evaporated too by the 80s.

My favorite hammer used to be my 12 # sledge. It would drive a fat wedge into a 4-foot diameter maple block in 2 whacks ;-) I have changed too. I prefer automation; electric heat ;-))

Great design *Devin*. Pottz will be a happy camper when the patio gets its coaster supply. He will probably need a couple dozen for the Gunny Garage party.


----------



## DevinT

DWW, Please, don't try converting it. I will give you the vector image when I am done with it.


----------



## DevinT

I'm almost to the point where I can share the vector file.

This is where I am at after another 30 minutes spent on it. Now I have cut paths (colored uniquely for each cut).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DWW, Please, don t try converting it. I will give you the vector image when I am done with it.
> 
> - DevinT


Out of respect I'll leave it as you requested- I did some slight modifications and I did a laser engraving- not too bad. I am glad that you requested it not to be shown as is, even though it came out pretty good…

Looking forward to seeing what you will do with it and I am sure others will as well-

QUESTION to others- is it Pottz' or Pottz's


----------



## DevinT

Here it is all cleaned up (obviously, this is just a screenshot of the vector image; I'll throw the SVG files online somewhere and post you a link to them)


----------



## bandit571

Well, it ain't a cross pean hammer…..have one of those that was meant for rivets..Tinsmith .

This one is a "bell" shape….both ends…









And is a steel head to it.


----------



## DevinT

DWW, Here are the SVG files. I'm interested to see what a laser can do with these files


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Working on it-- is Pottz sitting in patio watching?


----------



## DevinT

With CNC, it might be interesting to do the letters with a 1/8" diameter bit at about 1/32" depth, fill them back up with epoxy, then engrave through the epoxy with a 60-degree V-groove bit. Then throw Danish Oil on the whole thing.


----------



## corelz125

> - woodbutcherbynight


It feels like I wake up Saturday morning blink and it's Sunday night


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CNC 30deg Vbit .06 depth - 5 min.










Laser fill/line 20+ min










IMO- different vector strategies for CNC and Laser


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Devin has Pottz paid or sent you anything, especially with the time that you are spending on the coasters?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Devin- I have a laser pic of your original vectors with slight adjustments that I cut earlier and it came out OK- post or not post?


----------



## bandit571

Pastrami, Pepper Jack Cheese, Dijon Mustard….on whole wheat…good start?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> It feels like I wake up Saturday morning blink and it s Sunday night
> 
> - corelz125












*On a serious note- I have heard stories like this from all ages… the same thought what day is it? This may be acceptable amongst groups of people, but in the financial world, you better make payment on the due date…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Well, it ain t a cross pean hammer…..have one of those that was meant for rivets..Tinsmith .
> 
> This one is a "bell" shape….both ends…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And is a steel head to it.
> 
> - bandit571


Back to woodworking-

*ANTIQUE AUTO BODY HAMMER TOOL TINSMITH *










https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/antique-auto-body-hammer-tool-tinsmith-pexto


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit are you planning to work with Gunny? some of those cars may need your help…

Back in the day body shop men used these to fix dented cars- some memories of the past…


----------



## DevinT

DW, post!


----------



## DevinT

DW, friendly discount. No charge.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

THx- when I post it is a prototype- I feel yur design was worth looking into and I hope that you and others will appreciate what it takes with "vectors"










The bottom right took 20 min.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx I'll copyright it…


----------



## pottz

> I had 30 minutes to spare, so I drew this up. Kid friendly with the wine glass hidden as a table. Near-continuous drawing, the engraving requires only 11 cuts. It s just what I drew up in free time using Inkscape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


a little girly for me,wife would probably like it though.i better not show it to her-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Working on it-- is Pottz sitting in patio watching?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah watching feverishly ;-O


----------



## pottz

> DW, friendly discount. No charge.
> 
> - DevinT


well at least there are some nice people on this thread. ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- would you prefer this?










Who wears the pants on your patio?


----------



## pottz

hey did you guys see wwbbj posted a project,i hinted we were looking for him but no response ?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- would you prefer this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who wears the pants on your patio?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


looks like something the duck would love.


----------



## DevinT

Girly? It's inspired by Pablo Picasso! Whom was famous for going around town and while drunk at bars would taunt other artists, goading them into a contest to see who could draw the most recognizable object (at the crowds choosing) where each contestant is not allowed to raise their pen once put to paper.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Across US West, drought arriving dangerously early*
https://www.france24.com/en/live-news/20210612-across-us-west-drought-arriving-dangerously-early

This has my interest- yet how can I help? I did some self-reflection and I am thinking about how I as a citizen can work to help- raised the thermostat- monitor how much water that I use… even a little bit… I think about and you as well should think about protecting our water… 1.6 for every flush…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Girly? It's inspired by Pablo Picasso! Whom was famous for going around town and while drunk at bars would taunt other artists, goading them into a contest to see who could draw the most recognizable object (at the crowds choosing) where each contestant is not allowed to raise their pen once put to paper.
> 
> - DevinT


Devin- I thought that it was an artistically Picasso type…

Here is what I am going to do- I'll wait for a response from Pottz- the vectors can change…

I think that I can make the vectors work especially that I know what it is that you are trying to express…

I have figured it out let us know…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> QUESTION to others- is it Pottz or Pottz s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


In 1960 English "Pottz's Patio" is correct. Today's Language Arts, I have been told words mean anything you want them to mean, no definitions ;-( Those two options probably have one too many to be rational, eh? ;-)) Anyways, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## pottz

> Girly? It's inspired by Pablo Picasso! Whom was famous for going around town and while drunk at bars would taunt other artists, goading them into a contest to see who could draw the most recognizable object (at the crowds choosing) where each contestant is not allowed to raise their pen once put to paper.
> 
> - DevinT


correct,dont care much for his art,sorry,but i do appreciate your effort.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> QUESTION to others- is it Pottz or Pottz s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> In 1960 English "Pottz s Patio" is correct. Today s Language Arts, I have been told words mean anything you want them to mean, no definitions ;-( Those two options probably have one too many to be rational, eh? ;-)) Anyways, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


THx- I appreciate your response but dealing with customers you need their sign-off… otherwise we know what follows…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Anybody going on a cruise soon?

*Titanic clash pits DeSantis against potent cruise industry as it prepares to restart*

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/tourism-cruises/article252054773.html

anybody remember about the passengers that were held a year ago… oh well- a bon voyage…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Across US West, drought arriving dangerously early*
> https://www.france24.com/en/live-news/20210612-across-us-west-drought-arriving-dangerously-early
> 
> This has my interest- yet how can I help? I did some self-reflection and I am thinking about how I as a citizen can work to help- raised the thermostat- monitor how much water that I use… even a little bit… I think about and you as well should think about protecting our water… 1.6 for every flush…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Carrying capacity of the earth is definitely in jeopardy. CA produces half the country's fruit, vegetables, and nuts. New Mexico and Arizona produce the early crops. In the Midwest the warmer weather reduces the growing cycle by a day or two. That shorter cycle has affected yields by as much as 10%. Antarctica's Pine Ridge glacier is warming faster than predicted. It is expected to collapse in the next few years now. That will raise the sea level by 1.6 feet. Definitely going to be an interesting future.


----------



## pottz

> Anybody going on a cruise soon?
> 
> *Titanic clash pits DeSantis against potent cruise industry as it prepares to restart*
> 
> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/tourism-cruises/article252054773.html
> 
> anybody remember about the passengers that were held a year ago… oh well- a bon voyage…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not me.i loved the alaskan cruise we went on but not this year.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx- Top Max Water-- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey, Gang I've posted else where that I was on the hunt for a Stanley #1 hand plane. Well I can pronounce I am no longer looking to buy any more hand planes. I won a bid on EBAY for a #1. Yeah, I really paid out. But I'm worth it.
Once I get it in my hands and quit fondling it like a pervert. I'll post a few photos. I've got plans to make a very classy glass case for it, much like the USMC saber I gave my son on his return from Iraq. My #1 will be displayed in my Man Cave. Life is good, is it not?

My Best to you all.
BurlyBob


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pastrami, Pepper Jack Cheese, Dijon Mustard….on whole wheat…good start?
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hey, Gang I ve posted else where that I was on the hunt for a Stanley #1 hand plane. Well I can pronounce I am no longer looking to buy any more hand planes. I won a bid on EBAY for a #1. Yeah, I really paid out. But I m worth it.
> Once I get it in my hands and quit fondling it like a pervert. I ll post a few photos. I ve got plans to make a very classy glass case for it, much like the USMC saber I gave my son on his return from Iraq. My #1 will be displayed in my Man Cave. Life is good, is it not?
> 
> My Best to you all.
> BurlyBob
> 
> - BurlyBob


Excellent news!!! Congratulations.


----------



## pottz

> Hey, Gang I ve posted else where that I was on the hunt for a Stanley #1 hand plane. Well I can pronounce I am no longer looking to buy any more hand planes. I won a bid on EBAY for a #1. Yeah, I really paid out. But I m worth it.
> Once I get it in my hands and quit fondling it like a pervert. I ll post a few photos. I ve got plans to make a very classy glass case for it, much like the USMC saber I gave my son on his return from Iraq. My #1 will be displayed in my Man Cave. Life is good, is it not?
> 
> My Best to you all.
> BurlyBob
> 
> - BurlyBob


nice bob and your right,you deserve it.


----------



## corelz125

A mother and her young son were flying Southwest Airlines from Kansas City to Chicago. The son turned from the window to his mother and asked, "If big dogs have baby dogs and big cats have baby cats, why don't big planes have baby planes?"

The mother said, "Well, maybe that's something you could ask the stewardess."

So the boy asked the stewardess, "If big dogs have baby dogs and big cats have baby cats, why don't big planes have baby planes?"

The stewardess responded, "Did your mother tell you to ask me?"

The boy admitted that this was the case. "Well, then, tell your mother that there are no baby planes because Southwest always pulls out on time. You can ask your mother to explain THAT to you."


----------



## pottz

> A mother and her young son were flying Southwest Airlines from Kansas City to Chicago. The son turned from the window to his mother and asked, "If big dogs have baby dogs and big cats have baby cats, why don't big planes have baby planes?"
> 
> The mother said, "Well, maybe that's something you could ask the stewardess."
> 
> So the boy asked the stewardess, "If big dogs have baby dogs and big cats have baby cats, why don't big planes have baby planes?"
> 
> The stewardess responded, "Did your mother tell you to ask me?"
> 
> The boy admitted that this was the case. "Well, then, tell your mother that there are no baby planes because Southwest always pulls out on time. You can ask your mother to explain THAT to you."
> 
> - corelz125


man that is a winner my friend and gets a big *"LOL"*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


good ones gunny gonna give corelz a run for the money ?


----------



## pottz

looks like the perch is gettin filled up !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> good ones gunny gonna give corelz a run for the money ?
> 
> - pottz


Nah, I just enjoy sharing a good laugh.


----------



## corelz125

That one design looks like it says Pattys patio. I doubt Mrs. Pottz is name is Patty Pottz.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Anybody going on a cruise soon?
> 
> *Titanic clash pits DeSantis against potent cruise industry as it prepares to restart*
> 
> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/business/tourism-cruises/article252054773.html
> 
> anybody remember about the passengers that were held a year ago… oh well- a bon voyage…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


All they need is a boatload of dead bodies to end that industry's chance of recovery! ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A mother and her young son were flying Southwest Airlines from Kansas City to Chicago. The son turned from the window to his mother and asked, "If big dogs have baby dogs and big cats have baby cats, why don't big planes have baby planes?"
> 
> The mother said, "Well, maybe that's something you could ask the stewardess."
> 
> So the boy asked the stewardess, "If big dogs have baby dogs and big cats have baby cats, why don't big planes have baby planes?"
> 
> The stewardess responded, "Did your mother tell you to ask me?"
> 
> The boy admitted that this was the case. "Well, then, tell your mother that there are no baby planes because Southwest always pulls out on time. You can ask your mother to explain THAT to you."
> 
> - corelz125


;-))


----------



## bigblockyeti

> All they need is a boatload of dead bodies to end that industry s chance of recovery! ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Didn't a whole vaccinated crew just almost all test positive?


----------



## Peteybadboy

dw or Devin Kinda looks like Patty's Patio to me, I see Corelz agrees

Burley Bob congratulations! I'd like to see the #1

Bigblock, leaving Greenville today Are you a member of the Woodworking Guild here? The place is awesome! BTW .01% did test positive 10k out of 100m.

Hitting the road back to Fla today Deland is the destination to see my nephew.

A month and a half at home. I will return to the shop!

Have a great day.


----------



## corelz125

Earlier this baseball season half of the Yankees coaching staff and a couple of players that were vaccinated tested positive.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Another day of rat race. LOL. I listen to some of these people and wonder to myself. "Do I look like Dr Phil?". We fix automobiles here, it ain't therapy session for all the bad stuff that goes on in life.

Ah, what do I know?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny-* +1 on the joke cartoons…

*Burly Bob-* looking forward to seeing it.

*Petey and Devin-* this was a test and the feedback is good. It is up to Devin should we continue or not… I am impressed with what was done on Inkscape- now try to get the vectors right to CNC or laser cut it.

Finish up outside in the AM for when the sun gets going it will be a hot one- then we go to the perch- it has air and internet… what more could an old Buzzard ask for…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> looks like the perch is gettin filled up !
> 
> - pottz












we are waiting for you to retire…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Another day of rat race. LOL. I listen to some of these people and wonder to myself. "Do I look like Dr Phil?". We fix automobiles here, it ain t therapy session for all the bad stuff that goes on in life.
> 
> Ah, what do I know?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


You are a car Doctor and people are frustrated and just need to sound off… You are a human being to talk to because if a person calls on the telephone all they get is push numbers and maybe you'll get an answering machine…


----------



## DevinT

DW, I don't think you leveraged the paths in the SVG to their full potential. If you're only getting a single "color" then it isn't working right. I think if you sped up the laser to create a lighter burn that it would create the layering effect that I was going for. I thought you posted earlier some examples where you had done different darknesses. This SVG should be burned at about 50% lightness to make the layered effect "pop" but it appears to me from the image you posted that the inset letters were completely obscured by the bold outline.


----------



## corelz125

Was it in GA the cashier got shot yesyerday for telling someone to put on a mask?


----------



## DS

Have you ever awaken from sleep coughing like you just inhaled a gnat?
It is the worst thing.

Damned gnat was in my throat for what seemed like hours.


----------



## 987Ron

Up late last night. Son over for dinner and brought a couple of monitors he no longer uses. Finally got my old computer to power a monitor and the laser, both like to have a HDMI cables, the computer only has one HDMI port. So adapters, etc Wanted a monitor in the shop for use with the laser. Ordered some parts. Not anxious to buy and set up a newer computer. Believe we got it working.

Had a long conversation with the rescue people and the dogs owner about the dog. Looks like it is a go. Tomorrow trip to see the dog and if all is as represented bring him home (3 1/2 hr. drive one way) No rehoming fee. People should not sell their pets. Will give the Chesapeake Bay Retriever Rescue and Rehab. a nice donation for their help in this. The adoption is directly from the present owner to us. The CBRR&R rep helped to set it up they do some nice work for the dogs, all volunteers.

Enough of my doings. Off to the shop for the morning. Nap this afternoon. 10 am and only the 2nd cup of coffee.


----------



## 987Ron

> Was it in GA the cashier got shot yesyerday for telling someone to put on a mask?
> 
> - corelz125


Daughter works at Walmart, we worry about her and the interaction with the pubic. The last 6-10 months incidents have increased for the cashiers Daughter was been called a racist and cussed out for asking for an ID for alcohol purchase, refusing an ID as not US, for telling a shopper their credit card was maxed out, for food stamp person wanting only organic not covered by the program. etc etc
She was just promoted to a new position so this is no longer a problem, it is for others.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Devin new laser cut …


----------



## DS

Sit on it Potsie… the patio, that is.
Sit on the patio.


----------



## DevinT

DW, psychedelic


----------



## pottz

> Sit on it Potsie… the patio, that is.
> Sit on the patio.
> 
> - DS


lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Devin- first one line second one fill


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- best to you with the dog…

Devin- the rest is up to you- it was interesting but I have my projects to get back to… need some long necks…


----------



## bandit571

Uncle Charles tried twice to wake me up…first was a mild "Pee Call"...the second had me on the floor, needed help to stand up to walk it off….still at it. Must have ran this a bit too long, last night..









Getting both faces flat and smooth…









Along with 2 loads of Laundry..slips were done..









Mitered at the corners, and glued in place…..yep, too much work, last night….had to finish up the dryer loads this morning….that was fun with these legs..vs…the stairs…..


----------



## DS

Some folks here are old enough to get the Happy Days reference…
That show was sooo not PC…


----------



## DS

In Italy would it be Patties Potzzio?


----------



## 987Ron

In German: Pottz' Terrasse.


----------



## bandit571

Palazzo de la Pottz?


----------



## DevinT

In English we always put apostrophe-s after possessive plural unless the noun ends in an s so would be Pottz's (this was asked earlier).


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> In English we always put apostrophe-s after possessive plural unless the noun ends in an s so would be Pottz's (this was asked earlier).
> 
> - DevinT


You are going to have to draw a diagram for us.

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> In English, we always put apostrophe-s after possessive plural unless the noun ends in an s so would be Pottz's (this was asked earlier).
> 
> - DevinT


The "Z" IMO acts as an "S" therefore Pottz' or if the customer wants, they will get what they will get. But as of yet, I don't have a $deposit so I'll leave it at that…

The current term that is used for English is now referred to as English language arts or ELA.


----------



## pottz

> In English, we always put apostrophe-s after possessive plural unless the noun ends in an s so would be Pottz's (this was asked earlier).
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> The "Z" IMO acts as an "S" therefore Pottz or if the customer wants, they will get what they will get. But as of yet, I don t have a $deposit so I ll leave it at that…
> 
> The current term that is used for English is now referred to as English language arts or ELA.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw you ever consider being a telemarketer selling coasters ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz your getting a lot of attention- what do you want Pottz' or Pottz's … when do I get my deposit or draw as they say?

With all this coaster talk I think that I will go to "auto warranties" and maybe Gunny can pitch them…


----------



## DevinT

I'll ask my mom whom is a retired tenured English Language professor and president of CATESOL about ELA.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I'll ask my mom whom is a retired tenured English Language professor and president of CATESOL about ELA.
> 
> - DevinT


Fantastic I would be interested… yet as a teacher I have seen the name change with Common core ELA


----------



## pottz

> Pottz your getting a lot of attention- what do you want Pottz or Pottz s … when do I get my deposit or draw as they say?
> 
> With all this coaster talk I think that I will go to "auto warranties" and maybe Gunny can pitch them…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


id say pottz's would be correct.i thought this started out as a gift but now im getting hustled for front money.havn't even determined the medium yet ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I'm about to laser a white tile and color fill… tiles cost 39 cents… my friendship is free


----------



## 987Ron

> In English we always put apostrophe-s after possessive plural unless the noun ends in an s so would be Pottz's (this was asked earlier).
> 
> - DevinT


The coaster is basically a sign, the signs I see hardly ever have proper grammar It's just a coaster.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I'll ask my mom whom is a retired tenured English Language professor and president of CATESOL about ELA.
> 
> - DevinT


There ya go again with that foreign language stuff.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> In English we always put apostrophe-s after possessive plural unless the noun ends in an s so would be Pottz's (this was asked earlier).
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> The coaster is basically a sign, the signs I see hardly ever have proper grammar It s just a coaster.
> 
> - 987Ron


To you, it may be a coaster but to me, I have invested time and money into the coasters- I have standards, especially when it comes to jokes on a G-rated forum!


----------



## 987Ron

Was going to try to laser a Magnolia leaf, decided that's for another day. No reason to do it, just see how it would look. Way back in time the Snowbirds would take Magnolia Leaves in Fl. and scribe a message on them and sent them as postcards. So I have been told.

Pottz, One of the best "coasters" is a paper towel folded in quarters. Available to sop up spills and wipe up dog drool. Tile or slate coasters can not do that.


----------



## RichT

> I'll ask my mom whom is a retired tenured English Language professor and president of CATESOL about ELA.
> 
> - DevinT


While you're at it, ask her if she was an object of a preposition in that sentence. Hint: she wasn't, so it would be "I'll ask my mom who is…."

An example of her being an object of a preposition in a sentence would be "I'll ask my mom, on whom I rely for grammar edification."


----------



## DevinT

Quiet, Mom! (I was mercilessly corrected all throughout youth)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Devin and Rich- LOL


----------



## RichT

> Quiet, Mom! (I was mercilessly corrected all throughout youth)
> 
> - DevinT


So was I. Mom was a Grammar Nazi of the highest order.

As for school, I learned far more about English grammar studying foreign languages than I did diagraming sentences in junior high. In German for instance, it can mean the difference between waiting on the customer and waiting *on* the customer.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Rich. Grammer Nazi….. ROFLMAO. My grandmother was like that…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- cut on white tile - then set in a base (which is still in design)


----------



## 987Ron

> Pottz- cut on white tile - then set in a base (which is still in design)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I like that, simple to the point, carries the message, well positioned. Nice. the grammar is good even. But the vote that counts is Pottz.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- cut on white tile - then set in a base (which is still in design)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I like that, simple to the point, carries the message, well positioned. Nice. the grammar is good even. But the vote that counts is Pottz.
> 
> - 987Ron


design looks good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

and does he like red?










I could make an acrylic night lite for him for a tuck-in…


----------



## corelz125

Who knew coasters were so involved. All this talk about something we used to throw at each other in a bar.
Lower NY we have our own grammar. Not taught in schools.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> and does he like red?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could make an acrylic night lite for him for a tuck-in…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Looks good *DW*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Was it in GA the cashier got shot yesyerday for telling someone to put on a mask?
> 
> - corelz125


Yeah ;-(( It was. Violence is getting popular, eh? Airlines are taking a hit too; masks, Oxygen, and seat belts are all hot topics subject to violent responses and rejection. Looks like the Auburn, WA trend of the last decade killing rather than enforce the laws and follow common sense is becoming a nationwide fad. I'm pretty sure ******************** sapiens' evolution progressing rapidly to ******************** stultus.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

not only coaster but an acrylic lamp for Pottz's tuck in


> Who knew coasters were so involved. All this talk about something we used to throw at each other in a bar.
> Lower NY we have our own grammar. Not taught in schools.
> 
> - corelz125


What Pottz is going to repay me you don't toss them- I assume the patio also belong to his wife-I am assuming that she keeps thing civilized at home ???

C- can you tell the difference between a New Jersey accent compared to NY one?

Also, can you tell the difference between a G and pg13 joke? [ :>) ]

Paw greeting to the Dire wolf…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Also, can you tell the difference between a G and pg13 joke? [ :>) ]
> 
> Paw greeting to the Dire wolf…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The lines are blurry *DW* Very subtle differences. How about sorting G and NC-17?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Looks good *DW*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


a complete Thank You… The Garage is very special for we can post our progress or problems see, hear and share…
I thank those who shared with me along with the Laser and life… and then we post our projects then I remember what went into it- for instance, Bandit; Not only does he share his woodworking progress but what he eats for breakfast… On the Project page, we see a project- but others don't know that he inspired to buy a frozen Jimmy Dean breakfast…










Top Max that pic was not acceptable, for I think that Pottz was sending vibes… Here is the new one… and it changes colors


----------



## pottz

> and does he like red?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could make an acrylic night lite for him for a tuck-in…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


red wine yes


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max that pic was not acceptable, for I think that Pottz was sending vibes… Here is the new one… and it changes colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Be sure that light has a UL listing so Pottz's insurance will cover the Patio in case of fire.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Stained 4 chests and a bed in the home shop.

Finished up a sunburst walnut rectangle table at work. The veneer fallen from the crooked tree so it sucked trying to make it look good. It gets sandblasted and painted so I'm not too worried about it.

Starting a 10 ft zircote/curly walnut with gold edging table tomorrow. That should be interesting.

No coasters but I did make a few end table tables in my "spare" time today. They have a ceramic inlay that is not round nor flat. Gonna have fun trying to make that look good.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> and does he like red?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could make an acrylic night lite for him for a tuck-in…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*DW* The laser has colors? how many? Infinite number?

I found a typo in my Propane dissipation data reports ;-(( *&%^($)(&#@^ I spent a couple of hours in report repair and double-checking. Getting ready to send a new notification to the owner and the chity. That changes any event from an Act of God to negligence for the benefit of survivors and heirs. I question how a propane explosion in a code violation area could possibly be an Act of God ;-(( ;-(( My updated notification answers questions about propane dissipation and pooling up to a foot deep that the fire marshal and chief cannot answer. It will also serve as a warning to their first response teams. I was advised to warn them by the state emergency office because it does not have the authority to correct the nasty Backus code violation accommodations in this chity.

Latest ********************tatle warning: Anyone driving on I-5 or I-90 should probably reconsider their route. Rocks and rebar being thrown from overpasses. Last night a rock came through a windshield, hit the driver, and he totaled his car. There have been 74 reports this year. Of course, throwing rocks from the freeway overpasses are better than the guy that tried to throw women off of them ;-(


----------



## pottz

> Stained 4 chests and a bed in the home shop.
> 
> Finished up a sunburst walnut rectangle table at work. The veneer fallen from the crooked tree so it sucked trying to make it look good. It gets sandblasted and painted so I'm not too worried about it.
> 
> Starting a 10 ft zircote/curly walnut with gold edging table tomorrow. That should be interesting.
> 
> No coasters but I did make a few end table tables in my "spare" time today. They have a ceramic inlay that is not round nor flat. Gonna have fun trying to make that look good.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


what no coasters,i hope you dont call yourself a woodworker by any means,phifff!!!!!

hey that zircote and walnut table make sure and show us pic's when done,sounds mind blowing,and wallet busting-lol.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> i hope you dont call yourself a woodworker by any means,phifff!!!!!
> 
> hey that zircote and walnut table make sure and show us pic s when done,sounds mind blowing,and wallet busting-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Heck I'm just a hack who just likes tools. Me and this old guy at work could gab for hours talking router bits and tools. Lol. He's a great resource for knowledge though.

The zircote is going to be a lot of work. Looked at the flitches today. They are only 7ish". It's a pretty cool looking wood though.


----------



## DevinT

What's a flitch?


----------



## pottz

> What's a flitch?
> 
> - DevinT


basically a section of log that the veneers are cut from in sequence,i believe,if im wrong someone please correct me.cww has left the arena-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Pretty sad these days Bob. Everyone thinks they come first and can do what they want and if you try to stop them they resort to violence. 
Pottz it seems they have the rebar you need up in Seattle.
There you go DW Bob sorted out the ratings. Oh yea there's a difference between a NY and NJ accent.Petey can respond to that one too


----------



## pottz

> Pretty sad these days Bob. Everyone thinks they come first and can do what they want and if you try to stop them they resort to violence.
> Pottz it seems they have the rebar you need up in Seattle.
> There you go DW Bob sorted out the ratings. Oh yea there s a difference between a NY and NJ accent.Petey can respond to that one too
> 
> - corelz125


great once i factor in the shipping cost i wont be able too sell it.but the way prices are rising it may not even matter soon-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

flitch- used in the above post yes to wood related. Also, there is a flitch of bacon or the side of an animal and a flitch beam that is used in construction…


----------



## pottz

dw those lighted pottz patio signs would sell well in my gift shop.see when people come over for dinner or drinks they have too exit through my souvenir shop,and buying something isn't an option.well it is if you pay for the dinner and drinks,up too them.get me a cost on a couple hundred can you ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pretty sad these days Bob. Everyone thinks they come first and can do what they want and if you try to stop them they resort to violence.
> Pottz it seems they have the rebar you need up in Seattle.
> There you go DW Bob sorted out the ratings. Oh yea there s a difference between a NY and NJ accent.Petey can respond to that one too
> 
> - corelz125


The news showed the perpetrator throwing rocks on t the freeway running away as the cops showed up. He got away. A little later they showed a thief loading a garbage bag in a Walgreens in San Francisco. The security guy and a clerk were filming with their phones, then the security guy grabbed the bag on the thief's way out, but he got away. I'm sure Walgreens cannot afford the risk of lawsuits damaging a thief if they damage one. The said 17 Walgreens have closed on SF and many other retailers are closing because of uncontrollable theft. Sounds like SF worse than Seattle. Only 1 or 2 Walgreens closed here. Home invasion is on the upswing. I have concluded they will have to reopen the death penalty to save innocent lives. The lowlifes are allowed too many innocent victims.

That zircote and walnut makes me a bit anxious to get to building a few rifle stocks. This being sidetracked saving the neighborhood from totally incompetent chity staff is the pits. They remind me of what Mom said when they changed Nurse's Training from training to a 4-year degree. She was a highly accomplished RN. She established 2 departments in the hospital; Home Health and Rehab. She was instrumental starting one of the early Meals on Wheels programs before it became a national standard. When they changed RN to the degree she said they aren't trained, now we have to train them. They all come out of college thinking they are going to sit on their hind ends and tell everyone else what to do when they don't have a clue! ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pretty sad these days Bob. Everyone thinks they come first and can do what they want and if you try to stop them they resort to violence.
> Pottz it seems they have the rebar you need up in Seattle.
> *There you go DW Bob sorted out the ratings*. Oh yea there s a difference between a NY and NJ accent.Petey can respond to that one too
> 
> - corelz125


Top Max is one of your biggest supporters… IMO I'll use this as a "society" gauge. Personally, I am not offended by some jokes or postings. I choose not to comment.. I like the perch to share in a nice way- I pass.

Trusting Top Max rating system is like leaving the Dire wolf alone with food…. [ :>) ]

PG - Parental Guidance Suggested
Some materials may not be suitable for children. Parents urged to give "parental guidance". May contain some material parents might not like for their young children.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ps the only thing better is waiting for Pottz to say "That's a good one, Bud …" 
I enjoy Pottz's reply better than the joke…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> flitch- used in the above post yes to wood related. Also, there is a flitch of bacon or the side of an animal and a flitch beam that is used in construction…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*DW* How do you keep the flitches straight?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> PG - Parental Guidance Suggested
> Some materials may not be suitable for children. Parents urged to give "parental guidance". May contain some material parents might not like for their young children.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Obviously, parental guidance has not been effective for at least 30 years. Businesses have a 50% shortage of labor and crime is rising faster than that ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> flitch- used in the above post yes to wood related. Also, there is a flitch of bacon or the side of an animal and a flitch beam that is used in construction…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *DW* How do you keep the flitches straight?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*What type of flitch? As for straight- *this reminds me of a time when I was bantering (trying to challenge) the late Charles Neil- re: saw blade sharpening services that he was promoting here at LJ. I went a couple of rounds then he replied- how do you define sharp? I left the giant alone…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> PG - Parental Guidance Suggested
> Some materials may not be suitable for children. Parents urged to give "parental guidance". May contain some material parents might not like for their young children.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Obviously, parental guidance has not been effective for at least 30 years. Businesses have a 50% shortage of labor and crime is rising faster than that ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I am thinking more about the sociology aspect- people. People left to their own devices will follow their insatiable desires… the food- drink- sex.

Parental guidance is very effective compared to letting the youth run without limits. I consider myself a conservative-libertarian… follow your bliss but don't infringe upon me your lifestyle. A good example is Pride month- not interested yet Amazon and other social institutions promote it- Therefore why are media institutions promoting instead of selling a product as it stands.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Joke #1 +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Excuse me do we not still have COVID19? America is open… here is an interesting article …

*U.S. Nears 600,000 Virus Deaths Despite Progress From Vaccines*

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/06/15/us/virus-deaths.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> PG - Parental Guidance Suggested
> Some materials may not be suitable for children. Parents urged to give "parental guidance". May contain some material parents might not like for their young children.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Obviously, parental guidance has not been effective for at least 30 years. Businesses have a 50% shortage of labor and crime is rising faster than that ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I am thinking more about the sociology aspect- people. People left to their own devices will follow their insatiable desires… the food- drink- sex.
> 
> Parental guidance is very effective compared to letting the youth run without limits. I consider myself a conservative-libertarian… follow your bliss but don t infringe upon me your lifestyle. A good example is Pride month- not interested yet Amazon and other social institutions promote it- Therefore why are media institutions promoting instead of selling a product as it stands.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


I should have phrased that "parental guidance *has not been in effect *for at least 30 years. It is effective where it exists.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


;-)) I'm sure there is a shortage of Crack begone ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Excuse me do we not still have COVID19? America is open… here is an interesting article …
> 
> *U.S. Nears 600,000 Virus Deaths Despite Progress From Vaccines*
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/06/15/us/virus-deaths.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah, we got it. The Delta model from India is the current greatest threat. Sharyl Attkisson reported China's military research is trying to develop a biological weapon that will wipe out everyone in North America not of Chinese or Asian descent. That is in violation of international law, but they don't care much about any laws or sense of integrity stealing and counterfeiting everything they can. They also kept it a secret and kept international travel open exporting it while they started China lockdown. They have bought all the US companies with DNA data. I'm sure they were very curious about the effect of corona worldwide. Sharyl is one of the few news sources that verifies everything.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> PG - Parental Guidance Suggested
> Some materials may not be suitable for children. Parents urged to give "parental guidance". May contain some material parents might not like for their young children.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Obviously, parental guidance has not been effective for at least 30 years. Businesses have a 50% shortage of labor and crime is rising faster than that ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I am thinking more about the sociology aspect- people. People left to their own devices will follow their insatiable desires… the food- drink- sex.
> 
> Parental guidance is very effective compared to letting the youth run without limits. I consider myself a conservative-libertarian… follow your bliss but don t infringe upon me your lifestyle. A good example is Pride month- not interested yet Amazon and other social institutions promote it- Therefore why are media institutions promoting instead of selling a product as it stands.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *I should have phrased that "parental guidance *has not been in effect *for at least 30 years. It is effective where it exists. *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1


----------



## corelz125

Devin how bad has the crime become in SF?


----------



## DevinT

No worse than usual


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. second cup of coffee in one of my favorite mugs, "The World is Flat" logo on the side, Porsche thing. 
Big day today. Retrieve a Retriever Day. Excitement prevails! 1pm head for Senoia Ga in my old Ford Explorer to get the adoptee. Makes the return home late probably 10 pm. Shop time a bit limited for the next few days, acclamation time for Duke will be No.1. Duke is not a name I would have chosen, but it comes with him so it will stay, He will probably be referred to as the "The Duke" by all of us. Wife and daughter been getting all set for his arrival they are probably looking forward to this more than I am.

Breakfast calls later.


----------



## corelz125

Once he gets there you'll be ecstatic Ron


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- safe travels and I am looking forward to hearing about your experience…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- * 'Fentanyl has changed the whole landscape': San Francisco faces worst drug epidemic ever*

https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/fentanyl-San-Francisco-overdose-drug-epidemic-16237333.php


----------



## pottz

> Morning all. second cup of coffee in one of my favorite mugs, "The World is Flat" logo on the side, Porsche thing.
> Big day today. Retrieve a Retriever Day. Excitement prevails! 1pm head for Senoia Ga in my old Ford Explorer to get the adoptee. Makes the return home late probably 10 pm. Shop time a bit limited for the next few days, acclamation time for Duke will be No.1. Duke is not a name I would have chosen, but it comes with him so it will stay, He will probably be referred to as the "The Duke" by all of us. Wife and daughter been getting all set for his arrival they are probably looking forward to this more than I am.
> 
> Breakfast calls later.
> 
> - 987Ron


good luck ron hope it goes smooth.


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks for the wishes, should be nice day to travel bit warm, sunny, etc. We are all getting anxious.

Saw Lightening Bugs in the yard last night, first time in years. Good omen.


----------



## DS

I got a pleasant surprise last night.
I was surface planing a bunch of Poplar boards and came across one that was labeled poplar, but was heavier than the rest. 
I knew it wasn't Poplar, but it was not a typical clear piece so ID was ambiguous in rough sawn form.

These boards were tossed, freebie style, into a private deal when I bought a bunch of Cherry. 
The guy was just trying to clean out his garage.

Well I ran it through the planer with the others and it bogged it down a bit. I had to run it by itself, taking smaller bites at a time.

Once the smooth surface was revealed I had a beautiful piece of spalted Ash. 
It is a beautiful and stable board in search of a new project.

What to do, what to do…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DS- You table an interesting subject; when finding and keeping special lumber and the next thing you know it starts to accumulate… when the time comes and you use it IMO it was with the time waiting for the right project. Make sure to let us know what you will do with it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DS too funny, and no this has not happened to me. (THE BUG THING)

DW Still looks like Patty's Patio to me. The tile looks like Pottz' patio, and very well done.

Corelz - that was funny.

DW I'll let Corelz answer but there are way more than 10 NY accents, and probably as many NJ accents. The key to understanding any accent is determined buy the word "Water" and to some extent the word "Thirteen", Coffee is another word that we all say differently.. For example a spoken "A" in upstate NY can literally cut glass. That hard "A" runs over from NY to Michigan.

We are home. RT 4 is a mess of traffic and construction.

Before I forget, watch on the highways for contractors with ladders hanging off the sides of the trucks - then move away from them! I saw 3 on the sides of rt 75 today. I friend was almost hit by one as it blew off the truck.

The tray I made fits the airstream and was greatly appreciated. MY payment? two hand blown collector sawgrass 17 green cocktail glasses, very cool!. Only 300 where made and about 100 broke in transportation.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I got a pleasant surprise last night.
> I was surface planing a bunch of Poplar boards and came across one that was labeled poplar, but was heavier than the rest.
> I knew it wasn't Poplar, but it was not a typical clear piece so ID was ambiguous in rough sawn form.
> 
> These boards were tossed, freebie style, into a private deal when I bought a bunch of Cherry.
> The guy was just trying to clean out his garage.
> 
> Well I ran it through the planer with the others and it bogged it down a bit. I had to run it by itself, taking smaller bites at a time.
> 
> Once the smooth surface was revealed I had a beautiful piece of spalted Ash.
> It is a beautiful and stable board in search of a new project.
> 
> What to do, what to do…
> 
> - DS


I love it when I find an easter egg like that. I bought a couple lathes from a guy cleaning out his recently passed brother's shop and I needed some cribbing to keep everything secure. He grabbed some darker rough sawn and quite dirty wood that was the dimensions I needed. I thought about it momentarily but the size was far more important than the species given the task at hand. Come to think of it, I need to dig that board out, clean it up and run it through the planer to see what I have.


----------



## corelz125

A rather attractive woman goes up to the bar in a quiet rural pub. She gestures alluringly to the barman who comes over immediately.

When he arrives, she seductively signals that he should bring his face close to hers.

When he does so, she begins to gently caress his beard, which is full and bushy.

"Are you the manager?" she asks, softly stroking his face with both hands.

"Actually, no," he replies.

"Can you get him for me? I need to speak to him." she asks, running her hands up beyond his beard and into his hair.

"I'm afraid I can't" breathes the barman, evidently getting a bit hot under the collar by this point. "Is there anything I can do?"

"Yes there is. I need you to give him a message," she continues huskily, touching his lips.

"Tell him," she says, "that there is no toilet paper or hand soap in the ladies' room."


----------



## DevinT

LOL!


----------



## pottz

> LOL!
> 
> - DevinT


 +1 LOL !!! see dw im not the only one that likes a good joke.


----------



## pottz

devin i think we should form the gunnys garage corelz joke lol squad ? maybe we can get dw to join too !


----------



## DevinT

I'm down to share a laugh when it happens ;D


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- +1


> devin i think we should form the gunnys garage corelz joke lol squad ? maybe we can get dw to join too !
> 
> - pottz


Thx you for the invite but I'll quote Mark Twain- "I Don't Want to Belong to Any Club That Will Accept Me as a Member."


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got back from day at Mother's place. She cleaned the house siding to about 10 feet all across the front. Not bad with the brush on a pole she had available. So we got another longer reach brush and went to work on the upper half and the deck ceiling as well. Came out pretty good.










Next week this side will get done. Needs alot more work as it is on shady side of house.










Had a long list of other to do stuff that managed to all get done. She got the door frame and door all painted for the garage so that is next on the list. And of course cutting the grass next week.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Corelz- +1


Corelz- +1 more!


> devin i think we should form the gunnys garage corelz joke lol squad ? maybe we can get dw to join too !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thx you for the invite but I ll quote Mark Twain- "I Don't Want to Belong to Any Club That Will Accept Me as a Member."
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


;-)) ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Corelz- +1
> 
> devin i think we should form the gunnys garage corelz joke lol squad ? maybe we can get dw to join too !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thx you for the invite but I ll quote Mark Twain- "I Don't Want to Belong to Any Club That Will Accept Me as a Member."
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


your a funny guy you should join us ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Exciting news day. They had a guy on who lost $384,000 in a Bitcoin scam. That is a popular hackers' activity. Total lost last year was 80 million. Looks like cyber currency may just be a scam ;-)

Meanwhile, a Seattle chity councilwoman who is facing a recall election is receiving lots of interesting donations in her prepaid campaign envelopes including rocks and feces ;-))


----------



## corelz125

Gunny your mom was out there scrubbing the house by hand? Gotta get her a pressure washer. Is that a metal roof?

Haha, Bob finally a politician getting back what they give in return.


----------



## RichT

> Exciting news day. They had a guy on who lost $384,000 in a Bitcoin scam. That is a popular hackers activity. Total lost last year was 80 million. Looks like cyber currency may just be a scam ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Cyber currency is no scam, but like any other investment you'd better know what you're doing or you can lose big.

If you'd bought $100 in bitcoin in 2009, and held it, it would be worth around $38,000,000 today.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Sprayed bedroom furniture in home shop. Had to adjust thinner a bit in lacquer cause of heat/humidity. Turned out as usual.

I'm gonna stop making the bedroom furniture at the end of august. It's just too labor intensive for a side gig. The plywood situation hasn't helped. I wished I would have gotten a chance at getting bigger and putting this product on an assembly line. I think it had potential.

My veneer press at work had a leak in it. It's sucks trying to find a hairline crack/leak in a 6×12 press. Had to take the top and platten complete off. Which sucks cause I had the top biscuited and no bondo'ed together. Finally found it.

When I make my home shop press, I think I'm going to line the table with vinyl. Then just lay another sheet on top and then have a frame come down to seal. I think this would hold vacuum a lot better than trying to seal a lid against a table.

Corelz jokes are a highlight of the thread.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Coaster update*- this will be sort of a blog on the coasters and how I am developing them. I wish to thank Pottz for letting me use his name during the development. Thx to those for the feedback on the one that I designed.

Today was preparing the coaster step #2- the 4" tile needs a secure boundary- today I machined mdf to check for size and depth tolerances.



















for outside dimensions OK










but for depth another few thousandths…


----------



## pottz

probably quite true rich but the problem with virtual money someone can virtually steal it and you have no government protection.i keep mine in safer formats.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> probably quite true rich but the problem with virtual money someone can virtually steal it and you have no government protection.i keep mine in safer formats.
> 
> - pottz


I keep mine in…er, wait, I have 2 teens and a wife with an Amazon addiction. Not to mention my proclivities towards tools.

If DID have money, I'd give away. Like Biggy said, Mo money mo problems.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny your mom was out there scrubbing the house by hand? Gotta get her a pressure washer. Is that a metal roof?
> 
> - corelz125


Mother is on well and the guy who put in the well told them specifically NOT to use a pressure washer. Normally they have done this yearly and with a brush and the hose was easy to do. However, it has not been done in 3-4 years and so it is harder to do.

Now as for the why no pressure washer I have no idea. Didn't get into that not worth an argument.

Metal roof was put on awhile back, not sure how many years ago.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> Gunny your mom was out there scrubbing the house by hand? Gotta get her a pressure washer. Is that a metal roof?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Mother is on well and the guy who put in the well told them specifically NOT to use a pressure washer. Normally they have done this yearly and with a brush and the hose was easy to do. However, it has not been done in 3-4 years and so it is harder to do.
> 
> Now as for the why no pressure washer I have no idea. Didn t get into that not worth an argument.
> 
> Metal roof was put on awhile back, not sure how many years ago.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah the no pressure washer with a well thing makes no sense too me,considering they use less water too do more.


----------



## 987Ron

Home about an hour. Duke the adoptee has met our Lab and all went well after the appropriate sniffing of each others hind end. Roamed the yard somme and now inside, checking things out. His training is below our ideas. Think he was played with roughhouse that must change. 
He is a good looking guy, friendly, curious, some commands like sit, stay, down are good.

Tired this evening after all the driving.

DW thanks for waiting up. Like your coasters.

More on the dog in a day or so, maybe a picture or two. Duke will be in the crate tonight. Not a crate person, but he is new to the house, he will have to earn our trust as he learns to trust us. Take a few days.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Home about an hour. Duke the adoptee has met our Lab and all went well after the appropriate sniffing of each others hind end. Roamed the yard somme and now inside, checking things out. His training is below our ideas. Think he was played with roughhouse that must change.
> He is a good looking guy, friendly, curious, some commands like sit, stay, down are good.
> 
> Tired this evening after all the driving.
> 
> DW thanks for waiting up. Like your coasters.
> 
> More on the dog in a day or so, maybe a picture or two. Duke will be in the crate tonight. Not a crate person, but he is new to the house, he will have to earn our trust as he learns to trust us. Take a few days.
> 
> - 987Ron


YES! you made the adaption and from what I know of you; my thoughts - Ron you got yourself a new dog!


----------



## corelz125

Some of the electric pressure washers seem to use less water. How long does the metal roof last for? Some of the new ones are nice.
Very nice Ron. Our dog actually likes his crate. He will run to it and go in. Also it's big enough that I can go in it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Some of the electric pressure washers seem to use less water. How long does the metal roof last for? Some of the new ones are nice.
> 
> - corelz125


Not sure on the roof but long enough that Mother should not worry about dealing with it. As for pressure washer only thing I ever recall hearing was they had to go very deep to get water. Making replacing the pump an issue so they have always been rather frugal. Only ever been her and Dad live there so not much water use. No water to shop so I drug out the parts washer we found in it's box, new, and got a gallon of mineral spirits. Gets me clean enough to get to sink in house.


----------



## pottz

most good quality metal roof's will last up to 50 years,well worth the extra cost,if your young.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> How long does the metal roof last for?
> 
> - corelz125


A true standing seam metal roof will last 60-100 years depending on where its at. A warehouse next to mine has one that is going on 70ish. not a single leak. Been painted quite a few times.


----------



## corelz125

Does she have a fire hydrant to tap into? That'll knock everything. Off the siding including the siding. J/k. Guess don't push your luck if you don't have to with the well.


----------



## corelz125

Might have to look into one when I replace my roof. 50 years is more than I need.


----------



## CWWoodworking

We have an electric pressure sprayer. Really like it has enough power to clean with. Best part is you dont have to mess with gas motor.

I really wanted a standing seam roof when we built. Wife didnt like the way they looked, liked shingles better. Guess what we got?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

let me say my 94 yr old Mom has an older metal roof in FL and this I found interesting and you can ask for free amples (seniors love free samples)

What Are the Disadvantages of a Metal Roof?- 
https://www.bravarooftile.com/blog/disadvantages-of-metal-roof/

Best of luck, for I speak from being a foam roof owner- I like it but it will cost to maintain… stay dry and keep your powder dry…


----------



## pottz

> We have an electric pressure sprayer. Really like it has enough power to clean with. Best part is you dont have to mess with gas motor.
> 
> I really wanted a standing seam roof when we built. Wife didnt like the way they looked, liked shingles better. Guess what we got?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


as for the look it depends on the style of your home,i agree on some homes it would look like hell and on some it works beautifully.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

IMO- as a former B General contractor- I prefer a durable ash fault (2021 standard) with a proper sloped roof…










and there is this alternative…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- here is your virtual tuck-in;
Great sound of rain in a tin roof

https://www.bravarooftile.com/blog/disadvantages-of-metal-roof/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Exciting news day. They had a guy on who lost $384,000 in a Bitcoin scam. That is a popular hackers activity. Total lost last year was 80 million. Looks like cyber currency may just be a scam ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Cyber currency is no scam, but like any other investment you d better know what you re doing or you can lose big.
> 
> If you d bought $100 in bitcoin in 2009, and held it, it would be worth around $38,000,000 today.
> 
> - Rich


A couple of other complaints I have heard recently is you cannot cash it in by selling when the market is up, only spend the bitcoin. Apparently, there is no account password recovery. I can't remember if you get 3 or 5 tries, but a fellow on the news was sure he remembered his password. It was not accepted. He had one more try. If he was wrong, several million dollars were gone ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Some of the electric pressure washers seem to use less water. How long does the metal roof last for? Some of the new ones are nice.
> Very nice Ron. Our dog actually likes his crate. He will run to it and go in. Also it s big enough that I can go in it.
> 
> - corelz125


When mine went away I changed to electric too ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I did a metal roof about 25 years ago. It looks like shakes. It has a 50-year warranty. Moss that is everywhere and on all roofs here cannot hurt it. ;-)) We can't hear the rain on it any worse than the asphalt roof. ;-)) All the limbs that have blown off the 125-foot fir trees outback have not damaged it. Best of all, the reason I went with metal is it would still be under warranty when I would need a new asphalt roof ;-)) That would be about now if I had went with asphalt. I did not want to roof this place in my 70s ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ron* Sounds like that pup is off to a pretty good start.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ever seen this *Gunny?*


----------



## corelz125

Not many metal roofs in my neighborhood. I'm thinking a long the same way Bob. I don't want to have to worry about replacing a roof when I'm retired.

Mother wrench is a good fit for this thread.


----------



## 987Ron

morning to all, on the porch… cool, clear morning. Coffee. Duke spent the night in the crate, all got a good nights sleep, we needed it. Out in the yard a bit with Duke and tennis ball, he does retrieve. Lots of work to do with him if he is to be a house dog.

Wonder what a metal rood would look like on a golf course house. One that gets a ball on the roof occasionally? Dented? Cars sure get dented.

Wife made biscuits, gravy, sausage for breakfast, biscuits in the oven.


----------



## bigblockyeti

An electrical question for the collective brain trust:
Where can I find a GFCI 6-20R? Single or duplex would work.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ever seen this *Gunny?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ROFL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> An electrical question for the collective brain trust:
> Where can I find a GFCI 6-20R? Single or duplex would work.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


https://www.grainger.com/category/electrical/electrical-supplies/installed-wiring-devices-wall-switches-and-receptacles/straight-blade-receptacles?attrs=NEMA+Receptacle+Configuration+-+Plugs+and+Receptacles%7C6-20R&filters=attrs


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ever seen this *Gunny?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 very creative…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- morning to you and the dog…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

A/C came on last night and made popping noise. No more A/C after that. Checked and found start capacitor had exploded. Managed to figure out which one I needed and called a friend to get one today for me. Rare I call him for help, usually other way around with car or woodworking questions.

0830 this morning he is at house and installed for me. Back in business. Cost me? He tells me that's just 1 of 1,000 favors he owes.

Made my day.


----------



## pottz

> morning to all, on the porch… cool, clear morning. Coffee. Duke spent the night in the crate, all got a good nights sleep, we needed it. Out in the yard a bit with Duke and tennis ball, he does retrieve. Lots of work to do with him if he is to be a house dog.
> 
> Wonder what a metal rood would look like on a golf course house. One that gets a ball on the roof occasionally? Dented? Cars sure get dented.
> 
> Wife made biscuits, gravy, sausage for breakfast, biscuits in the oven.
> 
> - 987Ron


one night down and sounds like a good start.post some pic's when you can.im on the way over for bisquits and gravey.ill bring tennis balls.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

"More than 60 percent of Americans know "nothing at all" or only "a little bit" about Juneteenth, the holiday celebrating the end of slavery in the United States"

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/06/16/us/politics/juneteenth-holiday.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> An electrical question for the collective brain trust:
> Where can I find a GFCI 6-20R? Single or duplex would work.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Platt Electric shows them here. Maybe an electrical wholesaler in your area.

https://www.platt.com/platt-electric-supply/Commercial-Grade-Receptacles/20-Amp-GFCI/search.aspx?q=GFCI+6-20R&SectionID=8&GroupID=93&CatID=1025&SubCatID=4248


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> morning to all, on the porch… cool, clear morning. Coffee. Duke spent the night in the crate, all got a good nights sleep, we needed it. Out in the yard a bit with Duke and tennis ball, he does retrieve. Lots of work to do with him if he is to be a house dog.
> 
> Wonder what a metal rood would look like on a golf course house. One that gets a ball on the roof occasionally? Dented? Cars sure get dented.
> 
> Wife made biscuits, gravy, sausage for breakfast, biscuits in the oven.
> 
> - 987Ron


If it is like ours made to look like shakes with lots of wrinkles to give it some strength rather than smooth, I doubt a golf ball would damage it. We had a lot of large limbs blow off the fir trees.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> "More than 60 percent of Americans know "nothing at all" or only "a little bit" about Juneteenth, the holiday celebrating the end of slavery in the United States"
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/06/16/us/politics/juneteenth-holiday.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


More than 60 percent of Americans know "nothing at all" about most things ;-)) Stultus is expanding at an exponential rate.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> An electrical question for the collective brain trust:
> Where can I find a GFCI 6-20R? Single or duplex would work.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Platt Electric shows them here. Maybe an electrical wholesaler in your area.
> 
> https://www.platt.com/platt-electric-supply/Commercial-Grade-Receptacles/20-Amp-GFCI/search.aspx?q=GFCI+6-20R&SectionID=8&GroupID=93&CatID=1025&SubCatID=4248
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I don't mind ordering as I'm not in a hurry but those all look like 5-20R not 6-20R


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> An electrical question for the collective brain trust:
> Where can I find a GFCI 6-20R? Single or duplex would work.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Platt Electric shows them here. Maybe an electrical wholesaler in your area.
> 
> https://www.platt.com/platt-electric-supply/Commercial-Grade-Receptacles/20-Amp-GFCI/search.aspx?q=GFCI+6-20R&SectionID=8&GroupID=93&CatID=1025&SubCatID=4248
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I don t mind ordering as I m not in a hurry but those all look like 5-20R not 6-20R
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I didn't look close enough at what the search produced. I doubt you will find a 6-20R GFCI outlet. I just did a little more searching. I didn't find an American one, just this Philipines model. I do not see any UL or Canadian Standards listing.

https://meijielectric.ph/shop/product/ground-fault-circuit-interrupter-gf-250/

This circuit breaker would probably be the best bet.

https://www.platt.com/platt-electric-supply/Circuit-Breakers-Plug-On-GFCI/Eaton/GFTCB220/product.aspx?zpid=180555

I would use a GFCI breaker.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like the disgusting mess they are creating in ********************tatle isn't the leader afterall.

"At some point, there will be no more Walgreens in San Francisco. Then we will undoubtedly hear about how this is the product of systemic racism and white privilege; we will hear tell of the brutality of American capitalism. The truth is far simpler: Where Leftist governance reigns, criminality thrives. And where criminality thrives, Americans flee."

https://www.dailywire.com/news/shapiro-how-blue-city-governance-is-destroying-blue-cities?utm_campaign=daily_shapiro&utm_medium=email&utm_source=housefile&utm_content=op_ed


----------



## CWWoodworking

Finish room sprayed the fumed eucalyptus. Kinda cool. IMO it didn't fit design, but I just make stuff-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- Thx for your posts - I have been busy/occupied and it is nice to see your posts- enlightening.

The wrench and nut pic keep a smile on my face, for I love stuff like that…


----------



## pottz

> Finish room sprayed the fumed eucalyptus. Kinda cool. IMO it didn't fit design, but I just make stuff-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


beautiful,gotta be nice getting working with high end materials everyday.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- Thx for your posts - I have been busy/occupied and it is nice to see your posts- enlightening.
> 
> The wrench and nut pic keep a smile on my face, for I love stuff like that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Wish I had thought of that, would have saved me some long Yankee Green ;-))


----------



## DevinT

> Sneak peak at a conference table I built. First coat of sealer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I think it looked better like this.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Finish room sprayed the fumed eucalyptus. Kinda cool. IMO it didn't fit design, but I just make stuff-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Is that the final color?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The Pottz- Devin coasters are now closed- PM should anyone want to purchase these prototypes…










then off to the prototype bin they go…

Should Pottz become a famous or notorious criminal like John Wayne Gacy then these could be worth $$$$


----------



## pottz

> The Pottz- Devin coasters are now closed- PM should anyone want to purchase these prototypes…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then off to the prototype bin they go…
> 
> Should Pottz become a famous or notorious criminal like John Wayne Gacy then these could be worth $$$$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


how much for the sun/moon sculpture ?

im shooting for a banksy,or shall we say a panksy or bankottz ?


----------



## 987Ron

Long day, no shop time. 
Chessiies are known to be stubborn. This ones got that trait for sure. Smart dog. Worked on who is the leader. Quite a bit of get acquainted time. Daughter and wife gave him a bath this am. Went pretty well. Combed him. Daughter and the dog get along well. More work to do. 
Right now he is laying by my chair, but alert. Heard the first real bark today, loud, low pitched, golfers near the fence talking loudly. Just two or three barks. Pays no attention to the ones out in the fairway.

DW Heard of a cut off bin, scrap pile, etc. but not a prototype bin. Wow. i guess i am not that particular.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- They'll go to a bin and I have a few from the CNC as well- I try to keep them but then I'll weed them out.
I want to wish blessing on Duke and I like the proactive approach on handling him- good job my friend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> how much for the sun/moon sculpture ?
> 
> im shooting for a banksy,or shall we say a panksy or bankottz ?
> 
> - pottz


$1,000 plus shipping… designed and created by the lost wax method- 24 years ago… It was the masthead on DW's beach home on a Canadian lake Erie circa 1998… I would only sell it to you if it will be displayed on your patio.

Yes I designed it and worked on casting it… 1 time offer only for you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Now back to woodworking and mixed media--










from a Brian's post…


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> how much for the sun/moon sculpture ?
> 
> im shooting for a banksy,or shall we say a panksy or bankottz ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> $1,000 plus shipping… designed and created by the lost wax method- 24 years ago… It was the masthead on DW s beach home on a Canadian lake Erie circa 1998… I would only sell it to you if it will be displayed on your patio.
> 
> Yes I designed it and worked on casting it… 1 time offer only for you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


lost wax wow impressive,ill go 100 bucks and that includes shipping and throw in 6 coasters with wood bases,ipe no cheap mdf that will swell like a sponge,and the lighted patio light,with base unit !









what do you say,my friend ?


----------



## corelz125

Pottz I'll sell you this one for $.99.


----------



## corelz125

An old man, Mr. Goldstein, was living the last of his life in a nursing home.
One day he appeared to be very sad and depressed.
Nurse Tracy asked if there was anything wrong.
"Yes, Nurse Tracy," said Mr. Goldstein,
"My private part died today, and I am very sad."
Knowing her patients were forgetful and sometimes a little crazy, she replied, "Oh, I'm so sorry, Mr. Goldstein, please accept my condolences."
The following day, Mr. Goldstein was walking down the hall with his private part hanging out of his pajamas, when he met Nurse Tracy.
"Mr. Goldstein," she said, "You shouldn't be walking down the hall like that.
Please put your private part back inside your pajamas."
"But, Nurse Tracy," replied Mr. Goldstein,
"I told you yesterday that my private part died."
"Yes, you did tell me that, but why is it hanging out of your pajamas?" asked Nurse Tracy.
"Well," he replied. "Today's the viewing.


----------



## pottz

> Now back to woodworking and mixed media--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a Brian s post…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


and you dont like corelz jokes.disturbing and creepy !


----------



## corelz125

Gunny Things like that always seem to break at bad times. Why couldnt that burn up like 10 am Sat morning.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz I ll sell you this one for $.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


autograph it and include shipping,a deal !


----------



## pottz

> An old man, Mr. Goldstein, was living the last of his life in a nursing home.
> One day he appeared to be very sad and depressed.
> Nurse Tracy asked if there was anything wrong.
> "Yes, Nurse Tracy," said Mr. Goldstein,
> "My private part died today, and I am very sad."
> Knowing her patients were forgetful and sometimes a little crazy, she replied, "Oh, I'm so sorry, Mr. Goldstein, please accept my condolences."
> The following day, Mr. Goldstein was walking down the hall with his private part hanging out of his pajamas, when he met Nurse Tracy.
> "Mr. Goldstein," she said, "You shouldn't be walking down the hall like that.
> Please put your private part back inside your pajamas."
> "But, Nurse Tracy," replied Mr. Goldstein,
> "I told you yesterday that my private part died."
> "Yes, you did tell me that, but why is it hanging out of your pajamas?" asked Nurse Tracy.
> "Well," he replied. "Today's the viewing.
> 
> - corelz125


*LOLFL !!!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

..delete


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz I ll sell you this one for $.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


You'll never get your money….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

delete and good night


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

delete


----------



## pottz

> Pottz I ll sell you this one for $.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> You ll never get your money….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


wanna bet me ! or wanna bet corelz ?


----------



## pottz

well i got off work early today and took swmbo for her second vac shot,she was very nervous after the side effects of the first.went at 3pm and she's already starting to feel tiered and weak so tomorrows gonna be a rough day i think.ive already got friday off so ill just deal with whatever comes.might be a long 3 day weekend boys !thank god i can cook.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Maybe a "Key" vid will get things going-

My Husky's Funny Dating Profile | Happy Valentine's Day

https://www.publix.com/search/products?searchTerm=frozen%20sweet%20corn

and in the morning we'll have Ron's dog update…

or Conan-


----------



## pottz

dw you gonna take my or corelz bet? of course not because the pottz word is gold.many have paid because of that doubt!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> dw you gonna take my or corelz bet? of course not because the pottz word is gold.many have paid because of that doubt!
> 
> - pottz


Why do you want to insult my artistic work? I had some faith in your post about my art and to try to make it into a joke- Bud leave it alone and let's get back to the forum. Your offer is no good - offer off the table for you… not for sale.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> well i got off work early today and took swmbo for her second vac shot,she was very nervous after the side effects of the first.went at 3pm and she s already starting to feel tiered and weak so tomorrows gonna be a rough day i think.ive already got friday off so ill just deal with whatever comes.might be a long 3 day weekend boys !thank god i can cook.
> 
> - pottz


Probably a good thing she got the vaccine. The virus would have been a lot worse. Looks like the Delta version from India is twice as infectious and twice as serious with higher hospitalization rates ;-(


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny Things like that always seem to break at bad times. Why couldnt that burn up like 10 am Sat morning.
> 
> - corelz125


Exactly


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ron, Lucky you got a Dog ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Portland, Oregon won't have to worry about their rioters getting roughed up anymore.

https://theredalertnews.com/breaking-portland-oregon-police-quit/


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


LMAO!


----------



## 987Ron

Good morning. up early on first cup of coffee. Difficult day with the dog yesterday. Wife and daughter all ready attached to him. Having doubts about our ability to make this work. Discussion with a dog therapist and a trainer as to how to proceed or not.

Breakfast and coffee waiting. later


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*With Juneteenth, Federal Employees Now Get 44 Paid Days Off Each Year*
https://www.forbes.com/sites/adamandrzejewski/2021/06/17/with-juneteenth-federal-employees-now-get-44-paid-days-off-on-average/?sh=2acdecf83477


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

That's 44 more than I get paid to be off.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Good morning. up early on first cup of coffee. Difficult day with the dog yesterday. Wife and daughter all ready attached to him. Having doubts about our ability to make this work. Discussion with a dog therapist and a trainer as to how to proceed or not.
> 
> Breakfast and coffee waiting. later
> 
> - 987Ron


I am praying for you to have strength in making the right decision… my thoughts are with you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Juneteenth Recipes * (strawberry slab pie)










https://cooking.nytimes.com/68861692-nyt-cooking/24232457-juneteenth-recipes-curated-by-nicole-taylor

My guess will be more commercial marketing coming…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That s 44 more than I get paid to be off.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


44 more than I ever had off too. People used to ask about those things. I told them it is a simple system. If you work you are paid. If you don't you don't get paid;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Good morning. up early on first cup of coffee. Difficult day with the dog yesterday. Wife and daughter all ready attached to him. Having doubts about our ability to make this work. Discussion with a dog therapist and a trainer as to how to proceed or not.
> 
> Breakfast and coffee waiting. later
> 
> - 987Ron


Hope it works out. Can you return him if it doesn't?


----------



## corelz125

Same here. I don't show up to work I don't get paid.

What's going on with the dog Ron that has you second guessing?


----------



## CWWoodworking

Most employers around here pay 5-6 holidays. I get 3 weeks paid. No insurance though, no retirement.

But I do get to work with zircote love book matching. Never thought I'd like it so much.










I think it should be a holiday. Civil war and the history with this country was ugly. 
Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Worked as a contractor, got 10 weeks off a year. 155k a year Working as mechanic 1 week. Alot less than that. This is one area that as a culture our country just sucks at. So little time off, and so many days and hours worked.

Myself I just take unpaid time. This workaholic thing doesn't cut it anymore. Down time is important. If boss ever complains and cuts off unpaid time. I'll just work somewhere else.


----------



## 987Ron

> Hope it works out. Can you return him if it doesn t?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Talked with the previous owner today about some of the issues with the dog. He now claims he never agreed to having the dog returned if we were unable to make it work only that we should consult him as to where we might relocate the dog. Also changed his story on some of the things we were told initially about the dog. He had to pray when we took the dog. good christen gentleman. BS
If it was an object an not an animal he would find it dumped in his front yard. We will continue with giving the dog what we can. Dog behaviorist is to call this afternoon. The program continues.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hope it works out. Can you return him if it doesn t?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Talked with the previous owner today about some of the issues with the dog. He now claims he never agreed to having the dog returned if we were unable to make it work only that we should consult him as to where we might relocate the dog. Also changed his story on some of the things we were told initially about the dog. He had to pray when we took the dog. good christen gentleman. BS
> If it was an object an not an animal he would find it dumped in his front yard. We will continue with giving the dog what we can. Dog behaviorist is to call this afternoon. The program continues.
> 
> - 987Ron


We if he can change his story and the agreement at will. So can you. No need to inform him of diddly squat. He can pray about it. LOL


----------



## pottz

> dw you gonna take my or corelz bet? of course not because the pottz word is gold.many have paid because of that doubt!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Why do you want to insult my artistic work? I had some faith in your post about my art and to try to make it into a joke- Bud leave it alone and let s get back to the forum. Your offer is no good - offer off the table for you… not for sale.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no insults intended you do nice work,just havin some fun my friend.


----------



## pottz

> well i got off work early today and took swmbo for her second vac shot,she was very nervous after the side effects of the first.went at 3pm and she s already starting to feel tiered and weak so tomorrows gonna be a rough day i think.ive already got friday off so ill just deal with whatever comes.might be a long 3 day weekend boys !thank god i can cook.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Probably a good thing she got the vaccine. The virus would have been a lot worse. Looks like the Delta version from India is twice as infectious and twice as serious with higher hospitalization rates ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


exactly she's in bed right now with a fever, haedache and body aches all over.it started to hit her about 4 hours after the shot,a lot faster than the first one.


----------



## pottz

> That s 44 more than I get paid to be off.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


im sure they deserve it working as hard as they do.


----------



## pottz

> Worked as a contractor, got 10 weeks off a year. 155k a year Working as mechanic 1 week. Alot less than that. This is one area that as a culture our country just sucks at. So little time off, and so many days and hours worked.
> 
> Myself I just take unpaid time. This workaholic thing doesn t cut it anymore. Down time is important. If boss ever complains and cuts off unpaid time. I ll just work somewhere else.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ditto i take a lot of fridays off,like today,it's vaca time so im paid.after 29 years i do 4 weeks a year,not bad.


----------



## pottz

> Hope it works out. Can you return him if it doesn t?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Talked with the previous owner today about some of the issues with the dog. He now claims he never agreed to having the dog returned if we were unable to make it work only that we should consult him as to where we might relocate the dog. Also changed his story on some of the things we were told initially about the dog. He had to pray when we took the dog. good christen gentleman. BS
> If it was an object an not an animal he would find it dumped in his front yard. We will continue with giving the dog what we can. Dog behaviorist is to call this afternoon. The program continues.
> 
> - 987Ron


it's sad people cant be honest,but he was probably thinking no one would take the dog if he did.


----------



## pottz

> Looks very tasty. Where have you been?
> 
> I really appreciate that I can still be able to see and hear from you guys. I am offering a real homemade Ukraine dinner spread from a real kitchen…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ехай ця їжа та друзі благословлять цей дім
> 
> translation for Pottz- may this food and friends bless this home
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - Thom


you like ukrainian food thom,if you do your on the right thread.welcome to our group,feel free to jump in with whatever you wanna talk about.just be real and straight and you'll be fine here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hope it works out. Can you return him if it doesn t?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Talked with the previous owner today about some of the issues with the dog. He now claims he never agreed to having the dog returned if we were unable to make it work only that we should consult him as to where we might relocate the dog. Also changed his story on some of the things we were told initially about the dog. He had to pray when we took the dog. good christen gentleman. BS
> If it was an object an not an animal he would find it dumped in his front yard. We will continue with giving the dog what we can. Dog behaviorist is to call this afternoon. The program continues.
> 
> - 987Ron


No wonder the climate is getting hotter. Too many doing "Liar, liar, pants on fire" these days. 180 degrees from when I was a kid, trusted everybody, now nobody ;-((


----------



## DS

> Top Max- Thx for your posts - I have been busy/occupied and it is nice to see your posts- enlightening.
> 
> The wrench and nut pic keep a smile on my face, for I love stuff like that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


This is funny, but, Isn't the math supposed to 7/16" *minus* 10 cents = 10mm?

Just sayin'
(The engineer in me couldn't just let it go, sorry)


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Looks very tasty. Where have you been?
> 
> I really appreciate that I can still be able to see and hear from you guys. I am offering a real homemade Ukraine dinner spread from a real kitchen…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ехай ця їжа та друзі благословлять цей дім
> 
> translation for Pottz- may this food and friends bless this home
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - Thom
> 
> you like ukrainian food thom,if you do your on the right thread.welcome to our group,feel free to jump in with whatever you wanna talk about.just be real and straight and you ll be fine here.
> 
> - pottz


I don't know a thing about Ukrainian food but I'm pretty sure I'd like it.

Come to think of it, I haven't tried too many ethnic foods I didn't like.

Expect sea urchin. No, no, no. Think fish jelly.


----------



## corelz125

Ron I say keep the dog and try to work on the bad habits and some of the not so great ones have some patience with the dog. You might of saved the dog from a bad situation. We adopted the dire wolf and he has some bad habits that we cant change. We gave him a home where he's cared for and he's happy.

Pottz a lot of people i know that are under 60 had the side affects for about 24 hours. Some were only exhausted and tired others had the flu like symptoms.


----------



## corelz125

On the outskirts of a small town, there was a big, old pecan tree just inside the cemetery fence. One day, two boys filled up a bucketful of nuts and sat down by the tree, out of sight, and began dividing the nuts.

"One for you, one for me, one for you, one for me," said one boy. Several dropped and rolled down toward the fence. Another boy came riding along the road on his bicycle. As he passed, he thought he heard voices from inside the cemetery. He slowed down to investigate. Sure enough, he heard, "One for you, one for me, one for you, one for me …."

He just knew what it was. He jumped back on his bike and rode off. Just around the bend, he met an old man with a cane, hobbling along.

"Come here quick," said the boy, "you won't believe what I heard! The Devil and the Lord are down at the cemetery dividing up the souls!"

The man said, "Beat it, kid, can't you see it's hard for me to walk." When the boy insisted though, the man hobbled slowly to the cemetery.

Standing by the fence they heard, "One for you, one for me. One for you, one for me."

The old man whispered, "Boy, you've been tellin' me the truth. Let's see if we can see the Lord…?" Shaking with fear, they peered through the fence, yet were still unable to see anything. The old man and the boy gripped the wrought iron bars of the fence tighter and tighter as they tried to get a glimpse of the Lord.

At last, they heard, "One for you, one for me. That's all. Now let's go get those nuts by the fence and we'll be done."

The old man beat the boy to the gate.


----------



## corelz125

A guy walks into a bar and orders a beer.

"So what do you do?" the bartender chats him up.

"Well I used to work in food service, but I just got a new job in IT," the guy says.

"How was it changing careers?" the bartender asks.

"Well, you know, a job is a job. I guess the biggest difference is that the phase 'My server went down on me,' is no longer a good thing," the guy replies.


----------



## corelz125

Gunny sticking around with this job still or still looking for a new job?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Looks very tasty. Where have you been?
> 
> I really appreciate that I can still be able to see and hear from you guys. I am offering a real homemade Ukraine dinner spread from a real kitchen…
> 
> I don't know a thing about Ukrainian food but I'm pretty sure I'd like it.
> 
> Come to think of it, I haven't tried too many ethnic foods I didn't like.
> 
> Expect sea urchin. No, no, no. Think fish jelly.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


My wife is Ukrainian. We have Ukrainian dishes several times a week. Good food.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Looks very tasty. Where have you been?
> 
> I really appreciate that I can still be able to see and hear from you guys. I am offering a real homemade Ukraine dinner spread from a real kitchen…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ехай ця їжа та друзі благословлять цей дім
> 
> translation for Pottz- may this food and friends bless this home
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - Thom
> 
> you like ukrainian food thom,if you do your on the right thread.welcome to our group,f*eel free to jump in with whatever you wanna talk about.just be real and straight and you ll be fine here.*
> 
> - pottz


*But isn't June Pride Month?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

On a serious note- we have Ron and the dog and Pottz's wife; thanks for the updates and you are in my prayers…

HUSKY'S Relaxing Massage Totally FAILED! He's Crazy!


----------



## pottz

> Ron I say keep the dog and try to work on the bad habits and some of the not so great ones have some patience with the dog. You might of saved the dog from a bad situation. We adopted the dire wolf and he has some bad habits that we cant change. We gave him a home where he s cared for and he s happy.
> 
> Pottz a lot of people i know that are under 60 had the side affects for about 24 hours. Some were only exhausted and tired others had the flu like symptoms.
> 
> - corelz125


hers 1st onr lasted for about 3 days but her arm was swollen and red for about 5.


----------



## pottz

> On a serious note- we have Ron and the dog and Pottz s wife; thanks for the updates and you are in my prayers…
> 
> HUSKY S Relaxing Massage Totally FAILED! He s Crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the beagle loves too push the pillows off the bed and couch.


----------



## 987Ron

Progress is happening but slow. He is asleep by my chair. Lots of energy when he is not, That is what you expect from a 3 yr old Chessie. 95 lbs. 
We start with a trainer to help us in a day or so…I would guess Monday. The CBRRescue group has been great. 
He can be funny, do not think he has ever seen a mirror. Saw himself in one and just stared, he could see my image also, look at the mirror then look at me. 
Tomorrow starts some road work for him, me in the Golf cart him on his leash beside the cart, not to fast, but maybe a mile the first day or so. Afternoon workout just chasing tennis balls in the yard. As he can be trusted to come, a swim in the lake. Chessies love water. One of the best swimmers in the dog world. Running long leap out into the water, big splash.

did get a bit of shop time in. Am going to make some coasters out of slate as a gift for the Chesapeake Bay rep that has been so good. Ask if it was okay to use the logo, said they might go to a fund raising. 
Chesapeake Bay Retriever Rescue and Rehabilitation










Get started on it soon. The dog comes first.

Thanks for all the wishes, prayers, encouragement. It helps.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- Thx for your posts - I have been busy/occupied and it is nice to see your posts- enlightening.
> 
> The wrench and nut pic keep a smile on my face, for I love stuff like that…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> This is funny, but, Isn't the math supposed to 7/16" *minus* 10 cents = 10mm?
> 
> Just sayin'
> (The engineer in me couldn't just let it go, sorry)
> 
> - DS


That is the theoretical world. In the practical world, 10 cents needs to be added to turn the bolt. ;-))

Good ones *Jokemiester* ;-))


----------



## pottz

> A guy walks into a bar and orders a beer.
> 
> "So what do you do?" the bartender chats him up.
> 
> "Well I used to work in food service, but I just got a new job in IT," the guy says.
> 
> "How was it changing careers?" the bartender asks.
> 
> "Well, you know, a job is a job. I guess the biggest difference is that the phase 'My server went down on me,' is no longer a good thing," the guy replies.
> 
> - corelz125


sorry bud i missed these earlier today id say they both get a big* "LOL"*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- your vectors look good…


----------



## 987Ron

Labradors vx Chesapeake Bay Retrievers. Which is better?






Our old Chessie Alek entered the water this way, think Duke will too. Fun to watch. Seen videos of them entering ice covered water the same way. No ice in GA though.


----------



## pottz

> Labradors vx Chesapeake Bay Retrievers. Which is better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our old Chessie Alek entered the water this way, think Duke will too. Fun to watch.
> 
> - 987Ron


poor lab didn't have a chance !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Stay at it Ron, kinda like first few days at new job, the jitters…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/texas-man-to-cops-during-traffic-stop-hold-my-beer/ar-AALcBr3?ocid=msedgntp


----------



## pottz

> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/texas-man-to-cops-during-traffic-stop-hold-my-beer/ar-AALcBr3?ocid=msedgntp
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


been their done that…......i think? must of went to jail for something stupid-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I grew up in Detroit and we learned that the police and courthouse are places not to be involved with.

Motto to think about and I like to share- "Stupid people- Stupid places- Stupid decisions"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz here we sit on a Friday night- oh the memories we had…


----------



## corelz125

This is some of the stuff going on in NYC

https://cbsloc.al/3qcHwya


----------



## bandit571

Hmm…got a wee bit done, today…









Redid the lid a bit…









gave everything a good sanding to 220 grit….









Will let it dry overnight…and see how it looks tomorrow….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/texas-man-to-cops-during-traffic-stop-hold-my-beer/ar-AALcBr3?ocid=msedgntp
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Lab may as well give up ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/texas-man-to-cops-during-traffic-stop-hold-my-beer/ar-AALcBr3?ocid=msedgntp
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That reminds me of a pickup on its top one icy night in the middle of a flat stretch of highway. They weren't obviously drunk, but there was half a load of empty beer cans scatter ;-)) Wonder if it was an open container violation? ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I grew up in Detroit and we learned that the police and courthouse are places not to be involved with.
> 
> Motto to think about and I like to share- *"Stupid people- Stupid places- Stupid decisions"*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sounds like our mayor can chity council not believing in code enforcement. Gotta kill, injure and destroy to relearn the lessons the codes were written to prevent.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This is some of the stuff going on in NYC
> 
> https://cbsloc.al/3qcHwya
> 
> - corelz125


Did you notice the only lives that matter is the criminals that resist arrest?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bandit, beautiful old school craftsmanship.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz here we sit on a Friday night- oh the memories we had…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


water under the bridge dw,weve moved on.the garage is our home now,come join me on the cali patio ive got the fireplace roaring,frig is stocked with long necks,and some good quality cigars are waiting for gunny.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hmm…got a wee bit done, today…
> 
> gave everything a good sanding to 220 grit….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will let it dry overnight…and see how it looks tomorrow….
> 
> - bandit571


Looks good from here!


----------



## pottz

> This is some of the stuff going on in NYC
> 
> https://cbsloc.al/3qcHwya
> 
> - corelz125


no worse than the freeways shootings we were having.innocent child was killed when a stupid mf did a random shooting and killed a young child.thank god they caught the sob.the da actually offered some leniency if they would turn themself in.nope they wanted the cops to come and hall their worthless asses to jail i guess.now it's the full brunt of the law.stupid is as stupid does i guess.i say the death sentence,may he rot in hell !


----------



## pottz

> This is some of the stuff going on in NYC
> 
> https://cbsloc.al/3qcHwya
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Did you notice the only lives that matter is the criminals that resist arrest?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah sadly in our society the criminals are given more consideration than the victims.maybe we need too change that ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This is some of the stuff going on in NYC
> 
> https://cbsloc.al/3qcHwya
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> no worse than the freeways shootings we were having.innocent child was killed when a stupid mf did a random shooting and killed a young child.thank god they caught the sob.the da actually offered some leniency if they would turn themself in.nope they wanted the cops to come and hall their worthless asses to jail i guess.now it s the full brunt of the law.stupid is as stupid does i guess.i say the death sentence,may he rot in hell !
> 
> - pottz


Thye have let this get so far out of control the death sentence will be needed to stop it! ;-((


----------



## pottz

> This is some of the stuff going on in NYC
> 
> https://cbsloc.al/3qcHwya
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> no worse than the freeways shootings we were having.innocent child was killed when a stupid mf did a random shooting and killed a young child.thank god they caught the sob.the da actually offered some leniency if they would turn themself in.nope they wanted the cops to come and hall their worthless asses to jail i guess.now it s the full brunt of the law.stupid is as stupid does i guess.i say the death sentence,may he rot in hell !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thye have let this get so far out of control the death sentence will be needed to stop it! ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


good luck with that bob with all the bleeding heart liberals thats never gonna happen.cant execute some sob that kills 20 innocent people for no reason,that would be "wrong". im an eye for a eye kinda of guy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This is some of the stuff going on in NYC
> 
> https://cbsloc.al/3qcHwya
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> no worse than the freeways shootings we were having.innocent child was killed when a stupid mf did a random shooting and killed a young child.thank god they caught the sob.the da actually offered some leniency if they would turn themself in.nope they wanted the cops to come and hall their worthless asses to jail i guess.now it s the full brunt of the law.stupid is as stupid does i guess.i say the death sentence,may he rot in hell !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thye have let this get so far out of control the death sentence will be needed to stop it! ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> good luck with that bob with all the bleeding heart liberals thats never gonna happen.cant execute some sob that kills 20 innocent people for no reason,that would be "wrong". im an eye for a eye kinda of guy.
> 
> - pottz


We are actually in a state of civil war. Politicians and criminals united against us, sanity, and law and order.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


ha ha man im gettin their !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> ha ha man im gettin their !
> 
> - pottz


Shall we make this the official Pottz Patio Illustration ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

CWW cool grain matching!

Ron, good luck w that pooch. My dawg has changed a lot in one year. (for the better) Having my coffee now. Icing my golfer elbow.

Corlez good jokes.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Potty you will appreciate this…

I am watching the golf Channel, talking heads doing an interview by the putting green…I notice doors in the background. The doors are weathered but I see what looks like a "cloud lift" so I google Torry Pines club house architecture. It was indeed built in the Green and Green style. Very cool looking.


----------



## 987Ron

Up and about, coffee on the porch with the dog and wife. Tennis ball retrieving. 
In the garage had a bottle of water leak onto three shelves of cheap particle board, all collapsed. What a mess. Cleaned up and now to replace shelves with something a bit more solid. Painted Ply?.

Dog continues to be more than expected. Wife let him in with lease trailing, he then peed on a throw rug. When she went to pull the lease he growled at her and moved toward her. Not good at all. 2nd time he has shown this offensive type behavior. Past actions of discipline actions by the previous owner the reason? Never happened in the past per the old owner when ask. Lot to overcome.

Did do a bit of laser work, actually got the laser going and let it run by itself, checking off and on. No real shop time. Maybe a bit later. Coffee now and sit


----------



## corelz125

Mayor of NYC is living in rhat same fantasy land that the Seattle mayor is in. They dismantle anti crime task forces, cut funding to the police, stop other anti crimes tactics that worked but then blame everything else why people are getting attacked. Create more arts and crafts places, give them more drugs for free, and then all they need is a hug and words of encouragement and everything will be all better.

Death penalty they need to bring hanging back. String some of these low life's up in the middle of times square and hang them. Maybe some will think twice before pulling a gun.


----------



## corelz125

Looks like he's testing who the alpha is in the house Ron. The dire wolf tried that with me a few times. A smack across the snout changed that


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Through a post I made on another forum a guy reached out to me and wants a toolbox all set up for use. Socket drawer all laid out like mine etc etc.

Quoted a price, guy approved. Stuff arrives next Saturday. Told me take as much time as I need.


----------



## corelz125

Instead of California closets we got Gunnys cabinets.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Instead of California closets we got Gunnys cabinets.
> 
> - corelz125


LOL


----------



## 987Ron

Daughter works at Walmart. New policy is coming, Walmart is going bag free, you will have to bring your own bag, box or whatever to take your purchases home. July 1 start of program. Bags will be available to purchase if you do not have one. According to her they have customers who want stacks of bags free i.e. 200 at a time. More often than most realize.

Another form of inflation.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I shop at Aldi and that's how they have always been. Take two totes with me and put in back of PT Cruiser. Fit perfectly. Load one with cold, the other dry stuff. Works well and is easier to put away than random bags.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Buddy just called me. He had asked for week off 3 months ago and after 3 months of NO from manager he contacted District Manager. Was told tough we are busy.

So he turned in his notice, but sent to Regional Manager along with supporting documents to prove his point.

Regional Manager came from Florida and took him to lunch. Afterwards he got told he was getting $2 raise effective immediately, AND 2 weeks paid off starting 28 June. Then after Manager had a meltdown with DM and RM he was approved to transfer to store not in DM's district.

Brilliant management. Broke company policy and short handed your store over a week off for Senior Tech. This is why retail chains have such a hard time keeping quality auto techs. I ain't a slave and I am good enough that if you hack me off I take my skills and ASE certification and go work somewhere else. And you figure out how to fill the hole.

LOL


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Dog continues to be more than expected. Wife let him in with lease trailing, he then peed on a throw rug. When she went to pull the lease he growled at her and moved toward her. Not good at all. 2nd time he has shown this offensive type behavior. Past actions of discipline actions by the previous owner the reason? Never happened in the past per the old owner when ask. Lot to overcome.
> 
> - 987Ron


This is where I firmly believe in shock collars, the offense needs punishment immediately so the dog knows what the punishment is for. I had a buddy who raised German shorthaired pointers and Vizslas. They can be very good dogs with the right training or very bad dogs if not given the attention they require. The key was to start them early, the earlier the better and that's obviously not an option with an adopted dog of questionable training history but even an old dog can learn new tricks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This guy has some good info on YouTube re: dog training- 
*Cesar Millan*

https://www.youtube.com/user/CesarMillan


----------



## corelz125

Ron NY state made that a law last year. No more plastic bags. Stores provide paper bags but charge $.05 a bag or bring your own. Food take put can still use plastic though. They say it's for the environment but these reusable don't last forever that they sell and they are worse for the environment. There's a few other states with the same law I think. To me I think this is just one more cost they pass on to us to save the stores money.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

What next. Toilets with slots to pay to open the door to use bathroom??


----------



## CWWoodworking

> What next. Toilets with slots to pay to open the door to use bathroom??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


In Europe some places have pay toilets.

I'm in favor of lessening the plastic used in anyway possible.

I like using my own bags. They don't fall apart, tear, and are big enough to actually fit stuff in them. When I get home, I carry 4 bags in. Not 14.


----------



## corelz125

A few of tve reusable bags ripped on me already. The ones from the store I used to either reuse them for stuff or bring them back and put them in the recycle pail at the store. I guess for half the other people doing that took to much of an effort so they tossed them.


----------



## pottz

> Up and about, coffee on the porch with the dog and wife. Tennis ball retrieving.
> In the garage had a bottle of water leak onto three shelves of cheap particle board, all collapsed. What a mess. Cleaned up and now to replace shelves with something a bit more solid. Painted Ply?.
> 
> Dog continues to be more than expected. Wife let him in with lease trailing, he then peed on a throw rug. When she went to pull the lease he growled at her and moved toward her. Not good at all. 2nd time he has shown this offensive type behavior. Past actions of discipline actions by the previous owner the reason? Never happened in the past per the old owner when ask. Lot to overcome.
> 
> Did do a bit of laser work, actually got the laser going and let it run by itself, checking off and on. No real shop time. Maybe a bit later. Coffee now and sit
> 
> - 987Ron


thats too bad ron,keep tryin hopefuly he'll come around in time.that aggression though would definitely be a big concern,not good.


----------



## pottz

> Mayor of NYC is living in rhat same fantasy land that the Seattle mayor is in. They dismantle anti crime task forces, cut funding to the police, stop other anti crimes tactics that worked but then blame everything else why people are getting attacked. Create more arts and crafts places, give them more drugs for free, and then all they need is a hug and words of encouragement and everything will be all better.
> 
> Death penalty they need to bring hanging back. String some of these low life s up in the middle of times square and hang them. Maybe some will think twice before pulling a gun.
> 
> - corelz125


ive heard though that many states are thinking of bringing back firing squads.


----------



## moke

I know it may surprise some of you to know I am against the death penalty. After spending more than 2/3 of my life in LE, I have come to realize that the process of of putting someone to death is far more expensive than housing them for life. Judges, Attorneys, mostly state appointed, Assistants, assistants to assistants for every one, it becomes muitple-millions. I think I read some where the average appeal process takes 18 years. And I would rather let the perp sit there and age for his 50 years…..let him think his life choices over. I happen to find that more cruel than a 20 second uncomfortable "shot"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I know it may surprise some of you to know I am against the death penalty. After spending more than 2/3 of my life in LE, I have come to realize that the process of of putting someone to death is far more expensive than housing them for life. Judges, Attorneys, mostly state appointed, Assistants, assistants to assistants for every one, it becomes muitple-millions. I think I read some where the average appeal process takes 18 years. And I would rather let the perp sit there and age for his 50 years…..let him think his life choices over. I happen to find that more cruel than a 20 second uncomfortable "shot"
> 
> - moke


I would be agreeable. IF jail was made to be a horrific and traumatic experience. Not a country club. They can grow own food reducing cost, and have to work to eat. No sitting around doing squat or getting law degrees on taxpayers time and dime.


----------



## moke

Gunny, I agree to a certain extent. There is a prison about 40 miles west of here. My FIL was the Deputy Warden….( spending a lifetime around him is punishment enough!) They had a Dairy Farm, raised Beef, Hogs, crops and a quarry. They did have some escapes, a lot more than these days, but they sold all that off. State House idea, I assume, but I am sure some one in the "system" was advising them. They opened "Iowa State Industries". THe had office furniture and cleaning supplies. They were making some of the products but mostly purchasing and repackaging. When I was doing the buying for the PD, we did not buy from from them because they were more pricey and took two to three weeks to get us products. It was easier and cheaper to buy on a City Credit Card from Sams. Maybe folks like me are part of the problem why they are not thriving, but I had a responsibility to the folks of my Municipality.

The lower security prisons bus their inmates to a couple of businesses to work, like printers or a dairy or such. The business pays the State a fair $7 or 8 dollars an hour and the prisoner .50 to 1.00 per hour.

I have to say though, the higher security prisons are far from a country club. I worked part time for our Sheriffs Office on and off on the weekends, and took some folks there for their stays. They give me the creeps! I have a tiny bit of Claustrophobia and when that door shuts….it makes me itch and want to wash my hands continually. Most everyone in there has some sort of agenda, mostly to hurt you. Three months ago, a nurse and officer was beaten to death with a hammer. These are not good people. A year ago I was involved in an election and the opposition said" There is no such things as bad people, only good people that did a bad thing". Thank God he lost…..There are bad people, I have met them and looked into their eyes. Now there are people in there that committed heinous crimes while high or drunk. That is different case, but how do you know who they are? I never wanted to work in a prison.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Had a friend in Ukraine that was Police Commissioner in Odessa. Got a real insight into why they only have max 15 year sentence and no death penalty. Survival 15 years is tough. Whether it be the environment, think medieval dungeon, or threats from other prisoners' / guards. To get a bar of soap requires help from outside such as family and they are going to pay bribes to get that bar to the person. Healthcare, non existent. Library, exercise equipment, internet and quality food, also not happening. Try to escape, get shot and left to die. That's how they operate. Perhaps not humane and all that but a far cry from our "woke" oh they can be rehabbed mentality. Sure some can and will, but most, NOPE.


----------



## 987Ron

Two of our neighbors are retired Law Enforcement. One the past Sheriff for 20 plus years and the other a US Marshall. Both have expressed that they are glad they never had the current "Wokeness" when they were active. However in our small berg and the surrounding area it is not the problem as the big cities.


----------



## corelz125

Prisons in this country only deter the law abiding citizens. There's been a few guys I know that did numerous years in prison. One even told me if it wasn't for my kid I would go back. Its easy in there I have no responsibilities get fed a place to sleep and no bills to pay. So most criminals can care less about being locked up. They can get just about anything they want inside. Plenty of drugs inside prisons. A few years ago the federal prison in NYC was having problems with the heating system. The family members of the inmates were outside protesting that they were being treated unfair and cruel. They are criminals they should have no rights.
Yea make it like some other countries where if someone does,t bring you food you don't eat.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I am against the death penalty- you are convicted by a jury of your peers… and as I look around at my peers- may God help those in a case involving the death penalty… his eyes- he didn't seem to share any remorse or whatever the jury needs or the government presents… you may be put to death, my friend…

Here is a site that you may find interesting-

https://deathpenaltyinfo.org/policy-issues/innocence-database


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> One even told me if it wasn t for my kid I would go back. Its easy in there I have no responsibilities get fed a place to sleep and no bills to pay. So most criminals can care less about being locked up. They can get just about anything they want inside. Plenty of drugs inside prisons. A few years ago the federal prison in NYC was having problems with the heating system.
> 
> Yea make it like some other countries where if someone does,t bring you food you don t eat.
> 
> - corelz125


That is what needs to change. Payments must be made for the taxpayer having to lock them up. That means work, and no SS or anything, just work to eat, and pay off debt to society while being held. So if you get 30 years, you pay by means of work, not working out, not playing video games, no tv, no internet.

As for the drug issue, be a shame if they were tainted and they died from the ILLEGALLY obtained substance.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Prisons in this country only deter the law abiding citizens. There s been a few guys I know that did numerous years in prison. One even told me if it wasn t for my kid I would go back. Its easy in there I have no responsibilities get fed a place to sleep and no bills to pay. So most criminals can care less about being locked up. They can get just about anything they want inside. Plenty of drugs inside prisons. A few years ago the federal prison in NYC was having problems with the heating system. The family members of the inmates were outside protesting that they were being treated unfair and cruel. They are criminals they should have no rights.
> Yea make it like some other countries where if someone does,t bring you food you don t eat.
> 
> - corelz125


Ps if it wasn't for my Dire wolf (in my case my pets) then I like Gary Gilmore's last quote… "Let's do it" 
and other last words…

https://www.businessinsider.com/they-said-what-famous-last-words-2011-9

From what I understand most old men upon dying say something to Mom…


----------



## CWWoodworking

I am pro death penalty in extreme circumstances only.

I am 100% against the "glamorization" of it. Hanging, firing squad, ect. is a ridiculous political joke. All of those idiots should be voted out. If you cant find better agendas than how to kill criminals, you need to get out of leadership roles. Get out of the muck and do good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*What is your most favorite LJ project that you would want to be remembered by?*

I'll start with mine…










thx- jbay


----------



## 987Ron

Mosquitoes and fireflies should be cross bred, then we could see them coming. Remember the trucks that went through the neighborhoods in the summer fogging the area to kill mosquitoes.

Nite all


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max from the mid-west Chicago

*Downtown Chicago emerges from pandemic-hobbled by crime wave*

https://news.yahoo.com/downtown-chicago-emerges-pandemic-hobbled-011618733.html


----------



## pottz

this would definitely be my favorite project of anything ive ever done.this pulled me out of my comfort zone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I know it may surprise some of you to know I am against the death penalty. After spending more than 2/3 of my life in LE, I have come to realize that the process of of putting someone to death is far more expensive than housing them for life. Judges, Attorneys, mostly state appointed, Assistants, assistants to assistants for every one, it becomes muitple-millions. I think I read some where the average appeal process takes 18 years. And I would rather let the perp sit there and age for his 50 years…..let him think his life choices over. I happen to find that more cruel than a 20 second uncomfortable "shot"
> 
> - moke


I used to agree with you. Criminals who have killed and raped being released to continue their activities, managers like Boeing killing 346 ignoring safety standards motivated by greed, and this chity being willing to kill my wife, me, destroy our home and a few others as well as killing and injuring more neighbors has changed my mind. If people that wicked do not face the same consequences as their victims, it will only get worse.

Politicians and judges that release killers should be held accountable too. A guy released from prison on the gubberner's covid order on a Friday was back in jail for killing someone on Sunday. Gubberner should be held accountable. The King County Executive Dow Constantine's policy of not cooperating with immigration has killed at least 3 innocent citizens in 2019. Releasing illegal aliens who are convicted felons ignoring federal law should be a felony. That policy putting innocent victims and lives at risk is unconscionable. One retaliated against a woman who testified in his rape trial, another killed an 87 yo woman, stole her money and car. He also killed a 40 yo man carjacking him. Constantine should be accountable.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max from the mid-west Chicago
> 
> *Downtown Chicago emerges from pandemic-hobbled by crime wave*
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/downtown-chicago-emerges-pandemic-hobbled-011618733.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


If they don't start holding criminals accountable, it will only get worse. By accountable I mean prison conditions they do not want to return to. Last summer convinced many there will never be any consequences and the results were predictable. Our country is in the Apathy Phase of the Tytler Cycle: accept no responsibility for problems and blame everyone else for a system of corruption.

Our grandson's half-brother has no intentions of doing anything productive but find a way to the ultimate welfare system; prison. He committed violence to get more time and a private room.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ron* I would be very concerned about any aggression like that. I have never dealt with a dangerous dog of my own, but some of the horses and mules my dad had needed attitude adjustments! Even a docile Holstein cow can be dangerous if she decides to protect her calf.

The only dog that I ever dealt with that was a concern was a Doberman that came out when I was teaching my daughter to ride her bike. Our Irish Setter decided to defend us and the Doberman attacked. I pulled it off our dog and it decided to go for me. I had my right arm across my throat for protection and was prepared to grab its collar as I fished in my pocket for my knife. The Doberman was poised for an attack but lost its nerve when I didn't back down. It gave up and went home before I got my knife out.

*Petey* The ultimate golf championship started last week; Holey Moley ;-) Check it out. What do you think?


----------



## corelz125

man, called to testify at the Internal Revenue Service (IRS), asked his accountant for advice on what to wear.

"Wear your shabbiest clothing. Let him think you are a pauper," the accountant replied.

Then he asked his lawyer the same question but got the opposite advice.

"Do not let them intimidate you. Wear your most elegant suit and tie."

Confused, the man went to his priest, told him of the conflicting advice, and requested some resolution to the dilemma. "Let me tell you a story," replied the Priest.

"A woman, about to be married, asked her mother what to wear on her wedding night. 'Wear a heavy, long, flannel nightgown that goes right up to your neck." But when she asked her best friend, she got conflicting advice. "Wear your most sexy negligee, with a V neck right down to your navel."

The man protested: "What does all this have to do with my problem with the IRS?!"

"Simple", replied the Priest. "It doesn't matter what you wear, you are going to get screwed!"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## corelz125

A g rated one

Someone mistakenly left the cages open in the reptile house
at the Bronx Zoo and there were snakes slithering all over
the place. Frantically, the keeper tried everything, but he could not get
them back in their cages.
Finally he yelled to his co-worker, "Quick, call a lawyer!"
The co-worker responded, "A lawyer? Why??"
The zookeeper barked back,
"We need someone who speaks their language!"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Buddy just called me. He had asked for week off 3 months ago and after 3 months of NO from manager he contacted District Manager. Was told tough we are busy.
> 
> So he turned in his notice, but sent to Regional Manager along with supporting documents to prove his point.
> 
> Regional Manager came from Florida and took him to lunch. Afterwards he got told he was getting $2 raise effective immediately, AND 2 weeks paid off starting 28 June. Then after Manager had a meltdown with DM and RM he was approved to transfer to store not in DM s district.
> 
> Brilliant management. Broke company policy and short handed your store over a week off for Senior Tech. This is why retail chains have such a hard time keeping quality auto techs. I ain t a slave and I am good enough that if you hack me off I take my skills and ASE certification and go work somewhere else. And you figure out how to fill the hole.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Good lessons for them ;-)) Industrial customers following me from one employer to another unsolicited gave me a lot of confidence when I decided to start my own business. The last one I quit was being a real jerk to everyone. He thought we owed him for our jobs, he found out he owed us for doing our jobs. It got bad enough that at least 5 of us quit in the spring and summer of 1985 and started our own businesses.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

New bathroom floor idea.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Rex Murphy: Cutting honors programs and keeping smart kids down proves the silliness of 'inclusivity'
Most educators strive to further student excellence. Absurdly, the Vancouver School Board is doing the opposite

https://nationalpost.com/opinion/rex-murphy-cutting-honours-programs-and-keeping-smart-kids-down-proves-the-silliness-of-inclusivity?utm_term=Autofeed&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook&fbclid=IwAR2t7yfYz-m5Ip-a3ipH7ieNNUhQRG_PH2qisSpJelm6q0xqWR8gIPvU8ZM#Echobox=1624111911


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*corelz125* You are on it today!! ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

This same collection of woke-a-crats

Made me laugh….


----------



## pottz

> I know it may surprise some of you to know I am against the death penalty.  After spending more than 2/3 of my life in LE, I have come to realize that the process of of putting someone to death is far more expensive than housing them for life. Judges, Attorneys, mostly state appointed, Assistants, assistants to assistants for every one, it becomes muitple-millions. I think I read some where the average appeal process takes 18 years. And I would rather let the perp sit there and age for his 50 years…..let him think his life choices over. I happen to find that more cruel than a 20 second uncomfortable "shot"
> 
> - moke
> 
> I used to agree with you. Criminals who have killed and raped being released to continue their activities, managers like Boeing killing 346 ignoring safety standards motivated by greed, and this chity being willing to kill my wife, me, destroy our home and a few others as well as killing and injuring more neighbors has changed my mind. If people that wicked do not face the same consequences as their victims, it will only get worse.
> 
> Politicians and judges that release killers should be held accountable too. A guy released from prison on the gubberner's covid order on a Friday was back in jail for killing someone on Sunday. Gubberner should be held accountable. The King County Executive Dow Constantine's policy of not cooperating with immigration has killed at least 3 innocent citizens in 2019. Releasing illegal aliens who are convicted felons ignoring federal law should be a felony. That policy putting innocent victims and lives at risk is unconscionable. One retaliated against a woman who testified in his rape trial, another killed an 87 yo woman, stole her money and car. He also killed a 40 yo man carjacking him. Constantine should be accountable.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i agree bob what it costs is not the problem,it's gonna cost someone no matter what.lets stop it from costing someones life !!!!!societies problem is when when one of those worthless pos are let out and kill again.im for execution when it's proven beyond doubt.eye for an eye is my principle.


----------



## pottz

> man, called to testify at the Internal Revenue Service (IRS), asked his accountant for advice on what to wear.
> 
> "Wear your shabbiest clothing. Let him think you are a pauper," the accountant replied.
> 
> Then he asked his lawyer the same question but got the opposite advice.
> 
> "Do not let them intimidate you. Wear your most elegant suit and tie."
> 
> Confused, the man went to his priest, told him of the conflicting advice, and requested some resolution to the dilemma. "Let me tell you a story," replied the Priest.
> 
> "A woman, about to be married, asked her mother what to wear on her wedding night. 'Wear a heavy, long, flannel nightgown that goes right up to your neck." But when she asked her best friend, she got conflicting advice. "Wear your most sexy negligee, with a V neck right down to your navel."
> 
> The man protested: "What does all this have to do with my problem with the IRS?!"
> 
> "Simple", replied the Priest. "It doesn't matter what you wear, you are going to get screwed!"
> 
> - corelz125


*LMAO !!!*


----------



## pottz

> A g rated one
> 
> Someone mistakenly left the cages open in the reptile house
> at the Bronx Zoo and there were snakes slithering all over
> the place. Frantically, the keeper tried everything, but he could not get
> them back in their cages.
> Finally he yelled to his co-worker, "Quick, call a lawyer!"
> The co-worker responded, "A lawyer? Why??"
> The zookeeper barked back,
> "We need someone who speaks their language!"
> 
> - corelz125


ok im sure dw will laugh at it…...........


----------



## pottz

> New bathroom floor idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


man thats freaky !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> New bathroom floor idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> man thats freaky !
> 
> - pottz


Definitely freaky! The Space Needle in Seattle has a glass floor. I won't trust it ;-))


----------



## pottz

> New bathroom floor idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> man thats freaky !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Definitely freaky! The Space Needle in Seattle has a glass floor. I won t trust it ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i dont remember it,i was their a year or two after the worlds fair.but that was 50+years ago !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> New bathroom floor idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> man thats freaky !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Definitely freaky! The Space Needle in Seattle has a glass floor. I won t trust it ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i dont remember it,i was their a year or two after the worlds fair.but that was 50+years ago !
> 
> - pottz


They had it shut down for about a year to remodel 2 or 3 years ago. That is when it happened.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> New bathroom floor idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> man thats freaky !
> 
> - pottz


You'd better believe it… imagine *pottzy* in a dressing gown without jocks and you the poor bunny below.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa, yes this is a good one. Even if you don't understand golf, this is a good watch.

Playing today boys vs. girls, they took 2 up in Garparilla, our lead man is going to try and play (new knee) Series is 5-4 men.

Pottz check out the Torry Pines club house.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all first coffee, lots of rain now and forecast for all day. 
Dog a bit better. The work continues with him.

The project that was the most complex and one proud of was









Off to the porch, coffee and dog time…...


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..and the remains of the day to meself….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I'm up and functional, leave it at that….


----------



## pottz

> New bathroom floor idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> man thats freaky !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You d better believe it… imagine *pottzy* in a dressing gown without jocks and you the poor bunny below.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


welcome back duckie glad your better.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> You d better believe it… imagine *pottzy* in a dressing gown without jocks and you the poor bunny below.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## DevinT

> New bathroom floor idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


My brain is having a hard time figuring out what is going on here. At first I thought it was an infinity mirror on the floor designed to create the illusion of a glass floor over a pit.

However, the more I look at it, I think it is an actual pit.

Photoshop?


----------



## corelz125

Don't know why there would be an open shaft like that in any place unless it was for an elevator or mechanical chase. Dont see either in the pic. Cant remember if I was on a glass floor but been on grating with over 200' between my feet and the ground. 
Happy father's day everyone


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## RichT

> - Desert_Woodworker


Looks like I picked a good day to stop doing acid.


----------



## corelz125

Forgot about this new fad. These floor mats that look like the floor is falling.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


Bathrooms are poor places for those floors. They would make many people crap their pants even if they didn't have to go! ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

One more for Corelz-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- and people would aim for the black hole…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My best and most complex project was a full-stock Kentucky rifle.

https://www.google.com/search?q=kentucky+rifle&sxsrf=ALeKk00E9QbQ5zTXrPHBj0Oe-aeMC_CRRw:1624215864525&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiBsZLN86bxAhUIvZ4KHccVCWQQ_AUoAXoECAEQAw&biw=1536&bih=722&dpr=1.25

I made it long before digital cameras and the only pictures I have somewhere in the pile were taken with a cheapie Kodak camera. A fellow who shot it had to have it so I traded with him. My dream would be building a Lehigh VAlley flintlock but I doubt I ever get it done.

http://www.allenmartinrifles.net/gallery-of-guns/herman-rupp-rifle-lehigh-valley/


----------



## 987Ron

Why does LJ evoke a rule for G rating on jokes and pictures but the ad I jut saw on the side bar was a woman with a g string bikini bottom, no top, sexy look, and a caption that was leading Hmmmm and we got censored. Money talks!

Lots of rain still, not a good day to do much with the dog as far as exercise. Tropical depression moving through.


----------



## 987Ron

Tried to get the Bikini model ad to show again. Was going to copy it and post it here so all could see, but then it would violate the rules so I won't.


----------



## pottz

> Why does LJ evoke a rule for G rating on jokes and pictures but the ad I jut saw on the side bar was a woman with a g string bikini bottom, no top, sexy look, and a caption that was leading Hmmmm and we got censored. Money talks!
> 
> Lots of rain still, not a good day to do much with the dog as far as exercise. Tropical depression moving through.
> 
> - 987Ron


yeah i saw thta too.i think the only reason weve been spanked before was some, or many crybabies that flagged us.


----------



## corelz125

An eighty-five year old couple, married for almost sixty years, died in a car crash and went to the Pearly Gates.

They had been in good health for the last ten years, mainly as a result of the wife's interest in healthy diets and exercise.

St. Peter welcomed them into Heaven and took them to their small palace in heaven- complete with a large bedroom, Jacuzzi, full kitchen, and billiards table. "How much will this cost us?" asked the husband. "Nothing," St. Peter responded. "This is Heaven- everything is free!"

Next, he took them to the Championship golf course just minutes away from their mansion. They would have golfing privileges whenever they wanted, an angel as a caddy on command, and the course even changed daily to represent the most elite courses on Earth. "This is… stupendous," the wife asked. "What are the green fees?" Again, St. Peter said "Nothing. This is Heaven- everything is taken care of."

Next, he took them to the equivalence of a five-star restaurant next to the course. Wagu beef, prime rib, lobster, veal, salmon, rare vegetables and spices- all one could eat.

"How much-"

"Again, free," St. Peter responded to the wife. "This is Heaven."

The husband paused. "Well… this is all nice, but… do you have any low cholesterol, low-fat options…?"

St. Peter chuckled. "In Heaven, you don't have to worry about Earthly problems. You will never get fat and you will never get sick."

Suddenly, the husband grew angry, and screamed toward the sky. St. Peter and the man's wife tried calming him down, but he kept getting angrier.

"What's the matter?


> " the wife asked. "Why aren't you happy here


?"

The man responded, "This is all YOUR fault!!! If it weren't for your ecking 'bran muffins' and 'paleo chicken' recipes, we would have been here 10 years ago!!!"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Why does LJ evoke a rule for G rating on jokes and pictures but the ad I jut saw on the side bar was a woman with a g string bikini bottom, no top, sexy look, and a caption that was leading Hmmmm and we got censored. Money talks!
> 
> Lots of rain still, not a good day to do much with the dog as far as exercise. Tropical depression moving through.
> 
> - 987Ron


I'm sure the advertising algorithm doesn't allow that to be displayed for G rated viewers ;-))


----------



## pottz

> An eighty-five year old couple, married for almost sixty years, died in a car crash and went to the Pearly Gates.
> 
> They had been in good health for the last ten years, mainly as a result of the wife's interest in healthy diets and exercise.
> 
> St. Peter welcomed them into Heaven and took them to their small palace in heaven- complete with a large bedroom, Jacuzzi, full kitchen, and billiards table. "How much will this cost us?" asked the husband. "Nothing," St. Peter responded. "This is Heaven- everything is free!"
> 
> Next, he took them to the Championship golf course just minutes away from their mansion. They would have golfing privileges whenever they wanted, an angel as a caddy on command, and the course even changed daily to represent the most elite courses on Earth. "This is… stupendous," the wife asked. "What are the green fees?" Again, St. Peter said "Nothing. This is Heaven- everything is taken care of."
> 
> Next, he took them to the equivalence of a five-star restaurant next to the course. Wagu beef, prime rib, lobster, veal, salmon, rare vegetables and spices- all one could eat.
> 
> "How much-"
> 
> "Again, free," St. Peter responded to the wife. "This is Heaven."
> 
> The husband paused. "Well… this is all nice, but… do you have any low cholesterol, low-fat options…?"
> 
> St. Peter chuckled. "In Heaven, you don't have to worry about Earthly problems. You will never get fat and you will never get sick."
> 
> Suddenly, the husband grew angry, and screamed toward the sky. St. Peter and the man's wife tried calming him down, but he kept getting angrier.
> 
> "What's the matter?
> 
> 
> 
> " the wife asked. "Why aren't you happy here
> 
> 
> 
> ?"
> 
> The man responded, "This is all YOUR fault!!! If it weren't for your ecking 'bran muffins' and 'paleo chicken' recipes, we would have been here 10 years ago!!!"
> 
> - corelz125
Click to expand...

good one.


----------



## pottz

so whats on everyones menu for fathers day.im getting ready to put some country style ribs in the smoker,had em brining over night and got a sweet heat rub on em.


----------



## 987Ron

Son did a big batch of chicken wings, some mild, some not so mild. Salad, potato discs cooked crisp, celery and a few appetizers. Brought them all over. Even Gluten Free so the wife and daughter could enjoy.

Left overs for tomorrow. Wow.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> welcome back duckie glad your better.
> 
> - pottz


Not much better, but couldn't avoid a reverse "dig"!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Looks like I picked a good day to stop doing acid.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> so whats on everyones menu for fathers day.im getting ready to put some country style ribs in the smoker,had em brining over night and got a sweet heat rub on em.
> 
> - pottz


My Mother came up to visit, we had steak, chicken, potatoes and onions. Cooked it all on the grill,. She enjoyed.


----------



## moke

Topa-Pottz…
I never said anything about early release….God no….I believe that all State Representatives need an extra perk. Anybody that gets released for a violent Crime is now your Lawn Care Person or Cleaning person for a year! No Charge!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Topa-Pottz…
> I never said anything about early release….God no….I believe that all State Representatives need an extra perk. Anybody that gets released for a violent Crime is now your Lawn Care Person or Cleaning person for a year! No Charge!
> 
> - moke


All good except the no charge. That should be this new $15 min wage and they should be happy to SET AN EXAMPLE by doing so for the citizens they represent.


----------



## pottz

> welcome back duckie glad your better.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not much better, but couldn t avoid a reverse "dig"!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


much appreciated ducks,it was missed.


----------



## pottz

dinner in progress.


----------



## corelz125

Funny how this works. Mothers day we have to go out to a restaurant. Father's day we have to grill ourselves in the heat


----------



## 987Ron

> Topa-Pottz…
> I never said anything about early release….God no….I believe that all State Representatives need an extra perk. Anybody that gets released for a violent Crime is now your Lawn Care Person or Cleaning person for a year! No Charge!
> 
> - moke


Now that is great, extend it to house keeping staff as well. Limo driver, etc. Even down to placing some of these early release with the Mayors and City and County Commissioners.


----------



## pottz

> Funny how this works. Mothers day we have to go out to a restaurant. Father s day we have to grill ourselves in the heat
> 
> - corelz125


so true but i rather be doin it myself than go to any restaurant.im outside on a beautiful socal day,about 75 and sunny right now with the smell of smoke and pork in the air.drinkin a nice rose listening to kenny chesney,dont get better than that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- has a smoker and has neighbors- but a while back he had a fit about the official burn barrel…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- has a smoker and has neighbors- but a while back he had a fit about the official burn barrel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*WHAT !* burn barrels are for trash or keeping warm on a cold winters day.i have neither! so what is your old puss all up about this time ? hey it's fathers day and im tryin to have a good day.you wanna kill it for me or what ? i just got some killer ribs out of the smoker,come on over and help me eat em.ill even get some long necks !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


good because it's happenin right now.come on and chill out with me.because tomorrow is a new week of hell ! lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

On a solemn note since we share joys and losses- I'll start out with a shout-out to *"old-novice" *a fellow LJ who used to post here- we share the loss of children. I want to share the joys of being a father and the few who posted Kudo's. I like to hear about something that the child did to give you a smile. (excuse me Gunny your post of your son in the shop gave me a smile.)

Life continues but lets us personally reflect on the memories that the children have given us. In closing, my late stepson came close to sinking my new jet boat- he along with many of us dodged a "bullet".

In closing, enjoy what you have…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

delete


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> good because it s happenin right now.come on and chill out with me.because tomorrow is a new week of hell ! lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I hope it is not inventory….
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


doesn't matter,friends together is all that matters.on this fathers day i sent a message too my best friends wife who i lost to cancer this year to see if she was ok,havn't heard back yet,i just hope she's ok on a day that may bring sorrow ! i tapped on his picture that hangs in my shop this morning and wished him a happy fathers day….........crazy i know,but i needed too !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa-Pottz…
> I never said anything about early release….God no….I believe that all State Representatives need an extra perk. Anybody that gets released for a violent Crime is now your Lawn Care Person or Cleaning person for a year! No Charge!
> 
> - moke


Iowa is still a sane state. State Representatives here need to be replaced. They all support repeated criminal behavior, they are working at decriminalizing all drugs and they are not capable of associating people high on drugs doing 100 mph in a 35 mph zone killing people with their own irresponsibility. Most crimes are crimes of necessity if they claim drug addiction or poverty. A guy released after committing assault and robbery 2 weeks ago has been rearrested. This time the assault and robbery left a dead body. That judge that released him needs to experience some of his own "work." If enough judges and legislators become victims of their own policies and laws, things might change.

All gubbermint officials and politicians support the mayor killing people. If you ignore safety standards and codes that prevent injury and destruction, you have to be willing to kill.

Too bad foresight isn't 20/20. I apologized to my son today for raising him here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## corelz125

Haha funny cartoons Bob


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Guess they had a heck of a party last night.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Monday…leave it at that…


----------



## 987Ron

Morning late start, coffee and Explorer to shop for a set of tires balance, alignment oil change. American made tires seem to not be a rare quality. Goodyear with Made in Indonesia on them. Michlein made in Japan (I know spelled wrong and French) Etc.

Dog a bit calmer step forward, hope fully.

A bit of shop time today between other tasks.


----------



## corelz125

Did they smoke any of your cigars also or just drank the beer


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Did they smoke any of your cigars also or just drank the beer
> 
> - corelz125


Neighbor's beer. Didn't get into cigars. But don't put it past these guys. LOL


----------



## moke

> - TopamaxSurvivor


 Now that…right there is hilarious!!!


----------



## moke

Last night about 10:00 PM a guy I used to work with was shot while responding to an alarm. Details have not been released, so I can't say much, but it appears to be non life threatening. This crap has come a little too close to home!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Last night about 10:00 PM a guy I used to work with was shot while responding to an alarm. Details have not been released, so I can t say much, but it appears to be non life threatening. This crap has come a little too close to home!
> 
> - moke


That is sad news when the Left Coast crime waves are beginning to spread to the sane states.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Last night about 10:00 PM a guy I used to work with was shot while responding to an alarm. Details have not been released, so I can t say much, but it appears to be non life threatening. This crap has come a little too close to home!
> 
> - moke


Hope he fairs well.


----------



## Peteybadboy

A member of our Golf club was driving a Tesla, self driver, and was in a really bad accident. I am not blaming the car. However the car was going at high speeds, there was no other car involved. (he is not a speeder) It was 8am and he was on his way to the course. The car was unrecognizable. His name is Jack he could use your thoughts.

Moke sorry about your friend.


----------



## pottz

> A member of our Golf club was driving a Tesla, self driver, and was in a really bad accident. I am not blaming the car. However the car was going at high speeds, there was no other car involved. (he is not a speeder) It was 8am and he was on his way to the course. The car was unrecognizable. His name is Jack he could use your thoughts.
> 
> Moke sorry about your friend.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


sounds like what happened to tiger woods petey.id like too hear if it was in self drive mode,it wouldn't be a first that mal functioned.


----------



## corelz125

Shouldnt the self driving cars follow the speed limits?
The crime waves are on both sides and the bottom. I heard on the radio today down in Florida a guy went to a starbucks ordered a bagel then said wheres my cream cheese? The clerk asked did buy pay for it, he pulled out a gun and pointed it at her and said I went cream cheese now. She gave it to him but she was the police chiefs daughter. The next day he was arrested.


----------



## corelz125

Jennifer's wedding day was fast approaching. Nothing could dampen her excitement - not even her parent's nasty divorce.

Her mother had found the PERFECT dress to wear, and would be the best-dressed mother-of-the-bride ever!

A week later, Jennifer was horrified to learn that her father's new, young wife had bought the exact same dress as her mother!

Jennifer asked her father's new young wife to exchange it, but she refused. "Absolutely not! I look like a million bucks in this dress, and I'm wearing it," she replied.

Jennifer told her mother who graciously said, "Never mind sweetheart. I'll get another dress. After all, it's your special day."

A few days later, they went shopping, and did find another gorgeous dress for her mother.

When they stopped for lunch, Jennifer asked her mother, "Aren't you going to return the other dress? You really don't have another occasion where you could wear it."

Her mother just smiled and replied, "Of course I do, dear……I'm wearing it to the rehearsal dinner the night before the wedding."


----------



## corelz125

The guy sat next to me on the train pulled out a photo of his wife and said, "She's beautiful, isn't she?"

I said, "If you think she's beautiful, you should see my wife!

He said, "Why? Is she super-hot too?

I said, "No, she's an optometrist!"


----------



## 987Ron

Investment into the dog continues. To the vet and his vaccinations are now up to date. Negative on heartworm and no parasites. Good health overall. So now on to the trainers. Rode great in the car.

New tires on the Explorer, however they forgot to do the oil and filter change. May just do it myself not that hard to do on an Explorer. Do have some ramps.

Dog potty training cartoon right on the mark.


----------



## pottz

> The guy sat next to me on the train pulled out a photo of his wife and said, "She's beautiful, isn't she?"
> 
> I said, "If you think she's beautiful, you should see my wife!
> 
> He said, "Why? Is she super-hot too?
> 
> I said, "No, she's an optometrist!"
> 
> - corelz125


good ones and dw rated-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

> The guy sat next to me on the train pulled out a photo of his wife and said, "She's beautiful, isn't she?"
> 
> I said, "If you think she's beautiful, you should see my wife!
> 
> He said, "Why? Is she super-hot too?
> 
> I said, "No, she's an optometrist!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> good ones and dw rated-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Its funny also. I like it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning late start, coffee and Explorer to shop for a set of tires balance, alignment oil change. American made tires seem to not be a rare quality. Goodyear with Made in Indonesia on them. Michlein made in Japan (I know spelled wrong and French) Etc.
> 
> Dog a bit calmer step forward, hope fully.
> 
> A bit of shop time today between other tasks.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ford had a lot of issues with Goodyear defects. I don't recall all the details. A fried had a defective Goodyear and Ford replaced it but all 4 tires needed to match and they wanted him to pay for 3 more. He went to war and eventually won ;-)

When we toured the east coast in 2017, my tires were getting down, but not needed when we left home. I estimated we would drive 20,000 miles that summer and figured on getting some on the road eventually. In Indiana, there was a chuckhole about 3 feet wide and a foot deep. It did damage to the front end. When I had it repaired my tires were due. I forgot about Goodyear at Ford. They installed them. They seem to be fine pulling the 5th wheel. On road trips in the truck of about 350 miles to Oregon, it seemed to pull to one side. I had it check at the local Ford dealer several times and nothing wrong with alignment. In my exploration of the tires, I noticed the tread depth might be off. I measured them and it was. 2 were close to the same and the other two were significantly lower. I suspect they sold me 4 used tires that had come from different vehicles. Not worth the trouble to go 3,000 miles to the dealer ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A member of our Golf club was driving a Tesla, self driver, and was in a really bad accident. I am not blaming the car. However the car was going at high speeds, there was no other car involved. (he is not a speeder) It was 8am and he was on his way to the course. The car was unrecognizable. His name is Jack he could use your thoughts.
> 
> Moke sorry about your friend.
> 
> - Peteybadboy





> A member of our Golf club was driving a Tesla, self driver, and was in a really bad accident. I am not blaming the car. However the car was going at high speeds, there was no other car involved. (he is not a speeder) It was 8am and he was on his way to the course. The car was unrecognizable. His name is Jack he could use your thoughts.
> 
> Moke sorry about your friend.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> sounds like what happened to tiger woods petey.id like too hear if it was in self drive mode,it wouldn t be a first that mal functioned.
> 
> - pottz


The news said Tiger Woods was doing about 90 in a 35 or 45 mph road. Was he in a Tesla doing that on its own?

After troubleshooting all kinds of industrial systems and machine tools most of my career, I have zero confidence in self-driving cars and less confidence with semis! I was amazed by a semi-driver on 1-84 in Oregon south of Baker. The freeway goes through a river canyon with lots of curves. It was winter. He was pulling a set of doubles and they were trying to pass him, but he kept ahead of them. ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The guy sat next to me on the train pulled out a photo of his wife and said, "She's beautiful, isn't she?"
> 
> I said, "If you think she's beautiful, you should see my wife!
> 
> He said, "Why? Is she super-hot too?
> 
> I said, "No, she's an optometrist!"
> 
> - corelz125


That is a good one! ;-))

It happened to me when I was an apprentice. One of the guys had a Playboy in the job shack. At break, it was passed around. One of the guys said one of the models looked like his wife. I couldn't wait for the Christmas party to see his wife ;-)) He needed an optometrist! The wife was twice the size of the model ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ford sold me a lifetime oil change for $175 when I bought my 99 Super Duty diesel. I was in New Mexico when it needed its first change. The program was through the local dealer. I would have waited until I got home, but it was the first one and I wanted to be sure there weren't any issues. It cost me $150. I had several vehicles that we drove into the ground, they should have known better ;-) That truck has over 300,000 miles on it and they changed the oil every 3 or 4 thousand miles! It hasn't moved much in the last year, so I don't take it in of the "every 3 months" clause ;-))


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Shouldnt the self driving cars follow the speed limits?
> The crime waves are on both sides and the bottom. I heard on the radio today down in Florida a guy went to a starbucks ordered a bagel then said wheres my cream cheese? The clerk asked did buy pay for it, he pulled out a gun and pointed it at her and said I went cream cheese now. She gave it to him but she was the police chiefs daughter. The next day he was arrested.
> 
> - corelz125


Heard about this. Why didn't they let him post bail? As far as I'm concerned if you pull a gun on a Starbucks barista, you'd sit in jail for at least 2 years before your trial started.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian are you back? I am working on a pic that I believe that I got from one of your posts-
Does it look familiar?


----------



## corelz125

Pretty funny Brian. CWW I think they did let him out on bail. I think I heard Him saying don't go to Starbucks anymore go to Dublin dunkin donuts.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Another Wildwood drive by, Pottz said I should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Brian- humor aside when the anus stops working anything above it will die…


----------



## pottz

> Another Wildwood drive by, Pottz said I should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


welcome back my friend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Reviewing the posts for the day- * Shoutout to Bandit*- I hope all is OK for I miss your traditional way of woodworking. Your posts are inspirational…

Pottz- do you have any longnecks left and any smoked meat?

Later…


----------



## pottz

> Reviewing the posts for the day- * Shoutout to Bandit*- I hope all is OK for I miss your traditional way of woodworking. Your posts are inspirational…
> 
> Pottz- do you have any longnecks left and any smoked meat?
> 
> Later…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


plenty of long necks and have some of the ribs from last night left.gonna be eating some tonight.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Hey pottz what kind of smoker do you have? Been looking at them.


----------



## pottz

any of you guys ever check out the (weather report thread) i know bandit,and burly bob do.topa ive seen you there sometimes.whats with dawson bob,he goes on everyday gives the temp and forecast and says stay safe and dry or something,and thats all he does here.has one project and thats about it,never talks to anyone or comments on anything else,kinda strange.i guess that makes his day ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in, couple of trays in finishing room should be ready tomorrow and have been working on cleaning up main work bench. Success eludes me on the endeavor….


----------



## pottz

> Hey pottz what kind of smoker do you have? Been looking at them.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


got it at sams club a few years ago,but like most things at the club stores here today gone tomorrow.the name on it is (smoke hollow pro series) it's a great smoker,two wood boxes and two burners so you can really fine tune the heat and amount of smoke you want.you could do 6 15lb turkeys in it no problem,bigger than i need.

i see it on amazon but says,unavailable,so maybe gone for good.


----------



## pottz

> Just got in, couple of trays in finishing room should be ready tomorrow and have been working on cleaning up main work bench. Success eludes me on the endeavor….
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


just remember clean and organized =efficiency.and your the king of organized-lol.


----------



## bandit571

Thinking again ( dangerous, I know) that MAYBE this box could be turned into a wall hanging Key Safe..









Once I get the insides cleaned up….and a rack to hold the keyrings…









Because this thing just ain't working out….









Figure two slots with this bit,,,should be enough to hold it to the wall….?
Handle option? Could go with just the finger lift…or..









or









Still need to prep for a second coat of varnish. Shop is normally closed on Mondays….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Just got in, couple of trays in finishing room should be ready tomorrow and have been working on cleaning up main work bench. Success eludes me on the endeavor….
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> just remember clean and organized =efficiency.and your the king of organized-lol.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Another Wildwood drive by, Pottz said I should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Glad you made that trip back ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> any of you guys ever check out the (weather report thread) i know bandit,and burly bob do.topa ive seen you there sometimes.whats with dawson bob,he goes on everyday gives the temp and forecast and says stay safe and dry or something,and thats all he does here.has one project and thats about it,never talks to anyone or comments on anything else,kinda strange.i guess that makes his day ?
> 
> - pottz


DBob has been on since the start of part one, I believe. He is in his 80s and disabled, veteran, ect, can't remember it all. He said a while back all he has now is a smartphone and he isn't going to hunt and peck on it to post stories like he used to. He posted a daily story a few years ago.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bandit, that should make a good key safe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

https://www.theepochtimes.com/mkt_breakingnews/portland-police-union-blames-officials-who-criticized-officers-over-mass-resignations_3866445.html?utm_source=News&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=breaking-2021-06-20-3&mktids=bb987cc64755d7a257b393062bbc0733&est=5uRESdywRkBVcmZb439jNAaBdNDZkmrJhNewsCqsWHk2uFUedWZT5H%2Flri9FYhk%3D

The main police union in Portland, Oregon, said city officials who demonized law enforcement were the primary cause of mass resignations from the police bureau's riot squad last week.
…………..
Those officers "put themselves in harm's way to restore order and peace when destruction and mayhem struck," Turner said in a statement on June 18. "Rather than acknowledging and thanking those officers, rather than prioritizing public safety and peace, politicians criticized the RRT, further fueling the fires in our City."
Aside from that, he said, "local politicians celebrated the destruction of our City as if looting, arson, property damage, physical violence, and even murder were permissible and lawful First Amendment activities."
…………
Meanwhile, Turner said that the "Rapid Response Team members did not volunteer to have Molotov cocktails, fireworks, explosives, rocks, bottles, urine, feces, and other dangerous objects thrown at them. Nor did they volunteer to have threats of rape, murder, and assault on their families hurled at them.
"They did not volunteer to suffer serious injuries, to be subject to warrantless criticism and false allegations by elected officials, or to suffer through baseless complaints and lengthy investigations devoid of due process."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Shouldnt the self driving cars follow the speed limits?
> The crime waves are on both sides and the bottom. I heard on the radio today down in Florida a guy went to a starbucks ordered a bagel then said wheres my cream cheese? The clerk asked did buy pay for it, he pulled out a gun and pointed it at her and said I went cream cheese now. She gave it to him but she was the police chiefs daughter. The next day he was arrested.
> - corelz125
> Heard about this. Why didn't they let him post bail? As far as I'm concerned if you pull a gun on a Starbucks barista, you'd sit in jail for at least 2 years before your trial started.
> - CWWoodworking


They should not be released to do worse. They caught 2 guys throwing rocks onto I-5 in ********************tatle today. State Patrol says there are more. Since they are trying to kill people throwing those rocks onto the freeway, when the cops see them they should be required to shoot if they flee. It would be a net savings of lives, why sacrifice innocents to those lowlifes?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Am I back? Well, I am here today. Maybe gone tomorrow. So, would that make me more front, than back? Who knows.

That photo did not come from me, DW.

Daughter is home from Sweden for a month, came with her live-in boyfriend - he just left, back to Sweden. Was pretty sure I wouldnt like him, because, you know, but then did. He is apprentice electrician, had him attempt to do some wiring and such, none of which he completed, so I had to. But there is a problem with a light-switch and my wiring - if the switch is on when I turn on the breaker it works, but when I go to turn the switch off, the breaker pops. Cant figure it out. Tried switching wires around and all, but no dice.

The Wife and I are on a serious de-cluttering kick atm, I discovered someone has raided my stash of well-hidden rat poison and ate it all, so I guess that would be both good and bad. Targeted killing is much better as a strategy than the blanket cluster-bomb type approach.

Have built a stone cascade/waterfall for some friends around an existing fishpond, so it looks like I am in the Cascade-building business now. I like working with stone, it is like putting together a puzzle, but with heavier pieces, and I can charge clients alot of money for it!!!! So if you want one, let me know, but I warn you, it is going to be VERY expensive, because, you know, I have to bring all the stone from Spain, and stuff. American stones just aint good enough; Spanish stone is way more tranquillo. Lol.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian good to "see" you again. I built a stone wall in Westchester NY. Old walls all over the place there. Each night after work I took a pick and wheel barrow up the hill to pick rocks. The wall will be there a long time.

Bandit - my vote just use the finger lift.

Topa - I am following the NYC mayor race- the Law and order candidate is leading, but all the others are defunding police candidates. Crazy

Green committee meeting this am. The super messed up the greens on one of our courses. This is going to be bad. My hope is that we get a full explanation. Ron What would Augusta do? I already know.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> sounds like what happened to tiger woods petey.id like too hear if it was in self drive mode,it wouldn t be a first that mal functioned.
> 
> - pottz


He was driving a fancy Hyundai (if there is such a thing) SUV, wasn't his and only has driver assist, not self driving. 87 mph in a 45 zone rolled over, tied up lots of taxpayer resourses and of course, no citation.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all on coffee this am. Crumpet is heating. Yesterday was a stressful tiring day. Taking it a bit easy today.
Couple of errands, some shop time and rest….rain in the forecast for the week and the grass needs mowing. It can wait. P-car stays in the garage.

Have a good day.


----------



## pottz

> any of you guys ever check out the (weather report thread) i know bandit,and burly bob do.topa ive seen you there sometimes.whats with dawson bob,he goes on everyday gives the temp and forecast and says stay safe and dry or something,and thats all he does here.has one project and thats about it,never talks to anyone or comments on anything else,kinda strange.i guess that makes his day ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> DBob has been on since the start of part one, I believe. He is in his 80s and disabled, veteran, ect, can't remember it all. He said a while back all he has now is a smartphone and he isn't going to hunt and peck on it to post stories like he used to. He posted a daily story a few years ago.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ahhh that explains it,i always wondered why he never talks to anyone.


----------



## corelz125

Remove clutter my wife complains about clutter then buys more stuff then complains we,have no room.


----------



## 987Ron

Build more shelves and cabinets, they magically fill up. Daughter has more left over yarn skeins than I do wood cut offs. Closets full. Then the normal stuff, old books, CDs, etc. She even has a shirt that says Yarn is not hoarding.

But would it be a life to be a minimalist nudist on an odd diet of limited food choices? Nudist might be okay till winter came.

I'll take mine and family's clutter. Give me something to grip about.

Time for more coffee and a book off the shelf .


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Wrestled this octopus out of E150 van.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Wrestled this octopus out of E150 van.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


What is it?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Am I back? Well, I am here today. Maybe gone tomorrow. So, would that make me more front, than back? Who knows.
> 
> That photo did not come from me, DW.
> 
> Daughter is home from Sweden for a month, came with her live-in boyfriend - he just left, back to Sweden. Was pretty sure I wouldnt like him, because, you know, but then did. He is apprentice electrician, had him attempt to do some wiring and such, none of which he completed, so I had to. But there is a problem with a light-switch and my wiring - if the switch is on when I turn on the breaker it works, but when I go to turn the switch off, the breaker pops. Cant figure it out. Tried switching wires around and all, but no dice.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That is a weird one. Is the switch single pole? 3 or 4 way?


----------



## moke

Hi guys,
The "fellow" who shot my former coworker, ran in his automobile after the shooting. He crashed it in a wooded area, got out and ran away. It was impossible to find him in that thick woods, but attempts were made in and around for 12 hours. He was spotted the next am, by of all things, by a local news crew. They did have sense enough to call 911, instead of trying to interview him and he was arrested about 2 minutes after they called. Now they did help, but are on a congratulatory binge. Officers arrest felons all the time, but this guy will undoubtedly get some some sort of award…..again..they did help…..but I may be sick!

Topa, the gentleman that did the shooting was from Chicago, so the sane State is still sane, we just got invaded.
'nough said.

On a better note, I went up into MN to get a load of Ash, that had been cut and dried. I have been working on this for a while now. I got it for free, and I got enough to fill a 7×14 enclosed trailer 1/3 full.
I intend to make a workbench from it….not a woodworking bench, just a work bench….I'm actually going to put a masonite covering over the top. I intend to paint. pound and dump things on it. I want to have the top replaceable. But my wife wants a couple of pieces of furniture from some of the rest. How does it stain? It really looks like white oak…...seems relatively hard, but not too hard….any words of wisdom from anyone that has used it before? will it be blotchy when I stain it? Water borne poly work ok?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Wrestled this octopus out of E150 van.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> What is it?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


My thoughts some sort of water radatior coolant line???


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa - I am following the NYC mayor race- the Law and order candidate is leading, but all the others are defunding police candidates. Crazy
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That is good news. At least a single sane candidate for mayor ;-)) Wish we had one out here!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* That is good news. Maybe there is hope. A law and order candidate in NYC too! ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Wrestled this octopus out of E150 van.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> What is it?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> My thoughts some sort of water radatior coolant line???
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Too small. Maybe air conditioner?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, I have used Ash, stains and finishes well.

Gunny I have no idea what that part is.

Ron send us your rain. We need it for the damaged greens. ( our wells have very salty water) Head of Golf Operations explained and took the blame. (The Super under him screwed up) I am ready to move on but won't take another mistake like that again.

Bigblock on that Tesla, the wife is keeping things quiet until HE is out of danger. There apparently is a "black box" of sorts in those cars. I assume an investigation is going on.

Corelz - that comment on clutter cracked me up.

I am going out into the shop just so I can say I did. Motivation is low for some reason.

Dinner plans w friends at a place by our house so I assume girls v boys cards is after.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I have no idea what you are talking about, Topa. I will post some photos tomorrow, and esplain whats what- maybe you can help me solve the prob? That would be most excellent and appreciated.



> That is a weird one. Is the switch single pole? 3 or 4 way?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Wrestled this octopus out of E150 van.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> What is it?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> My thoughts some sort of water radatior coolant line???
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Lower radiator hose assembly for Ford E150


----------



## bandit571

> Hi guys,
> The "fellow" who shot my former coworker, ran in his automobile after the shooting. He crashed it in a wooded area, got out and ran away. It was impossible to find him in that thick woods, but attempts were made in and around for 12 hours. He was spotted the next am, by of all things, by a local news crew. They did have sense enough to call 911, instead of trying to interview him and he was arrested about 2 minutes after they called. Now they did help, but are on a congratulatory binge. Officers arrest felons all the time, but this guy will undoubtedly get some some sort of award…..again..they did help…..but I may be sick!
> 
> Topa, the gentleman that did the shooting was from Chicago, so the sane State is still sane, we just got invaded.
> nough said.
> 
> On a better note, I went up into MN to get a load of Ash, that had been cut and dried. I have been working on this for a while now. I got it for free, and I got enough to fill a 7×14 enclosed trailer 1/3 full.
> I intend to make a workbench from it….not a woodworking bench, just a work bench….I m actually going to put a masonite covering over the top. I intend to paint. pound and dump things on it. I want to have the top replaceable. But my wife wants a couple of pieces of furniture from some of the rest. How does it stain? It really looks like white oak…...seems relatively hard, but not too hard….any words of wisdom from anyone that has used it before? will it be blotchy when I stain it? Water borne poly work ok?
> 
> - moke


Use Ash all the time…check out the last few projects I have posted….


----------



## DS

Moke, a trailer full of free ash is nothing to sneeze at.
It would make a super strong and durable bench.
Best part is the *free* part.

FYI, depending on the prevailing prices, large furniture makers will often interchange Oak with Ash if the stain color is medium or darker. They share a lot of similar qualities.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Wrestled this octopus out of E150 van.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> What is it?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> My thoughts some sort of water radatior coolant line???
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Lower radiator hose assembly for Ford E150
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Looks awfully small. What diameter is the main hose? All my trucks had radiator hoses at least 1 1/4 or 1 1/2 inches.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

1 1/2 inch to water pump, 1 1/2 to lower radiator. 1 inch hose to coolant tank, two 3/4 hoses to oil cooler underneath van.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 1 1/2 inch to water pump, 1 1/2 to lower radiator. 1 inch hose to coolant tank, two 3/4 hoses to oil cooler underneath van.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I must need new glasses. they don't look that big from here ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max your just a little miffed at my guess… [ :>) ]


----------



## pottz

you guys should get over to devins frog tape thread your missin all the fun.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> you guys should get over to devins frog tape thread your missin all the fun.
> 
> - pottz


Thx for the info- it sounds like an old-time Pottz banter- notice they are keeping it "G"?


----------



## pottz

> you guys should get over to devins frog tape thread your missin all the fun.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thx for the info- it sounds like an old-time Pottz banter- notice they are keeping it "G"?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i cant believe it,no fighting or politics,so far.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

In the ring, we have Devin, Leeroy, and Rich… Also Pottz is there and I hope that you send updates.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Greeting for Tuesday, June 20th…*

*National HVAC tech day-* I want and need good heating and cooling- we have a national day for them… Kudos…

*The Life of an HVAC Technician - Episode 7 HVAC Service and Installation*





*Top Max-* I had a busy day and I was only to peek in.. your posts are great for my morale.

*Petey-* you also add to my morale today re: water and the golf course fiasco- salt in the water? Yet up in mid state FL Ocala area- water bottling plants are draining springs for the retail market bottling…

Out west the aquifers and water levels in the resources out here… we all need water to survive as people yet society wants stuff that requires H2O.

Does anyone remember my 12,000-gallon swimming pool refill?

*Corelz-*- are you going to post a joke over at Devin's Frog tape forum? just interested…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got done setting up new printer. Nothing fancy, a inexpensive one for my mini office. Our office style printer is in wife's office as she uses it the most. One of those rare times I get something for my own office out of convenience. Wasn't a real issue to get up and go get the copies / print outs. BUT, always a good idea to have a back up in case main one dies.

Not bad set up, took me 30 minutes as the printer and the HP set up program didn't get along at first. Busy playing hide and seek I suppose. Now that they are drinking buddies all is well.

Have to go to Mother's tomorrow a tree fell across back 40. Didn't hit anything but she wants it cut up some and used to mark edge of yard. Guess I will be doing woodworking of sorts tomorrow. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Have to go to Mother s tomorrow a tree fell across back 40. Didn t hit anything but she wants it cut up some and used to mark edge of yard.* Guess I will be doing woodworking of sorts tomorrow. * LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 I appreciate your efforts with your Mother and the stories that are shared… On a side note, Pottz agrees that Corelz cuts furring strips count as being a woodworker… [ :>) ]


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Watch: 9-Year-Old Student Blasts School Board For Allowing BLM Posters While Banning "Politics in School"*

https://www.infowars.com/posts/watch-9-year-old-student-blasts-school-board-for-allowing-blm-posters-while-banning-politics-in-school/

Yes, there is still hope it depends where you live…


----------



## CWWoodworking

Well this beauty is coming home with me. Turns out my boss had a lathe stashed in a storage room. Said I can take it home and use it. I figure I can learn on this and save up for the lathe I want. It close to 30 years old and hasn't been used in… awhile. So I suspect it's gonna need some love. Delta 12/46"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- the above may require your thoughts…


----------



## CWWoodworking

> *Watch: 9-Year-Old Student Blasts School Board For Allowing BLM Posters While Banning "Politics in School"*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/watch-9-year-old-student-blasts-school-board-for-allowing-blm-posters-while-banning-politics-in-school/
> 
> Yes, there is still hope it depends where you live…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I feel sorry for that little girl. At 9 yr old, she has not experienced life enough to form opinions like that without someone's heavy influence/brainwashing.

"So called inauguration"? Good grief.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

For the above post… Gretta…


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..on a woodworking note..









Key Safe is installed…









And, open for business….that shiny thing on the door…









Just a key? Needed a machine to make it, though…









And, a rattle can of chrome spray paint….









otherwise, it is just a rather plain 1/4" thick scrap of Ash.

Might have to post this as a project?

"Froggy went a-courting, he did ride, Crambo!"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> you guys should get over to devins frog tape thread your missin all the fun.
> 
> - pottz


I can barely keep up here ;-) 91 posts over there!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Watch: 9-Year-Old Student Blasts School Board For Allowing BLM Posters While Banning "Politics in School"*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/watch-9-year-old-student-blasts-school-board-for-allowing-blm-posters-while-banning-politics-in-school/
> 
> Yes, there is still hope it depends where you live…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yes, there are still sane areas ;-) Violence is up about 50% and no protests about children killed ;-(( All the money they raised went to mulitmillion dollar mansions for the founders ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Well this beauty is coming home with me. Turns out my boss had a lathe stashed in a storage room. Said I can take it home and use it. I figure I can learn on this and save up for the lathe I want. It close to 30 years old and hasn't been used in… awhile. So I suspect it's gonna need some love. Delta 12/46"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I'm sure you have plenty of LOVE to ha ndle it ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Bandit* Looks good.

I outsmarted an @$$ hole the showed up in the driveway with a Sawzall at 733 PM tonight. 99 Ford diesel does not have a catalytic converter ;-)) His getaway driver was across the street and picked him up as soon as he started to walk away. Cops have the video of him and the car ;-))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

One for *wbbn*...

Three men are sitting stiffly, side by side, on a long commercial flight. After they're airborne and the plane has levelled off, the man in the window seat abruptly says, distinctly and confidently, in a loud voice, "Admiral, Royal Navy, retired. Married, two sons, both surgeons."

After a few minutes the man in the aisle seat states through a tight lipped smile, "Admiral, Fleet Air Arm, retired. Married, two sons, both Judges."

After some thought, the fellow in the centre seat decides to introduce himself. With a twinkle in his eye he proclaims, "Master Gunnery Sergeant, Royal Navy, retired. Never married, two sons, both Admirals.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I am up w coffee. Icing elbow.

Boys won at cards last night, played Spades, I was sublime.

Golf today then lighting shopping.


----------



## corelz125

No DW not posting jokes over there, they only get posted here


----------



## 987Ron

> *Watch: 9-Year-Old Student Blasts School Board For Allowing BLM Posters While Banning "Politics in School"*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/watch-9-year-old-student-blasts-school-board-for-allowing-blm-posters-while-banning-politics-in-school/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I think I have a new young hero. She said it well.

First cup of coffee, was sent a video of a Dr. Chopra who expounds on the benefits of coffee. Two great things and it is not even 9am.

Off to Savannah with daughter, her to the yarn shop and I to Case Woodworking (source of wood, some tools). Also to a good beer store. 3rd and 4th good things. Sunny and bright, if the rain stays away mow this afternoon, may need a bailer as the grass is high after all this rain.

Have a great day.


----------



## pottz

> For the above post… Gretta…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


give em a glass of warm milk and send em all to bed-lol.


----------



## pottz

> No DW not posting jokes over there, they only get posted here
> 
> - corelz125


corelz is under contract with gunnys garage exclusively, no side work allowed.


----------



## DS

Well, I finished the box just in time. It is off to get upholstered by my SIL and my mother.
The service is Friday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DS- Fabulous work…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> No DW not posting jokes over there, they only get posted here
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> corelz is under contract with gunnys garage exclusively, no side work allowed.
> 
> - pottz


OK but the Duck just posted a good one earlier… it got the DW approval but the Duck doesn't need approval for he does what he does… just like most of us here…


----------



## pottz

> Well, I finished the box just in time. It is off to get upholstered by my SIL and my mother.
> The service is Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DS


beautiful work ds


----------



## pottz

> No DW not posting jokes over there, they only get posted here
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> corelz is under contract with gunnys garage exclusively, no side work allowed.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OK but the Duck just posted a good one earlier… it got the DW approval but the Duck doesn t need approval for he does what he does… just like most of us here…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the duck has no chance againts the power of a corelz joke.he's the joke meister !


----------



## Marlon3

Continuing the review of the LED light with magnifier here is the one I bought and installed at work.








employee time tracking software


----------



## corelz125

Nicely done DS


----------



## pottz

> Continuing the review of the LED light with magnifier here is the one I bought and installed at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> employee time tracking software
> 
> - Marlon3


sorry but i gotta wave my flag !


----------



## DS

Thanks guys.
It was super stressful, but, glad it is done.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Well, I finished the box just in time. It is off to get upholstered by my SIL and my mother.
> The service is Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DS


Looks well done.


----------



## DS

The finish was rushed.
I found out I had three days when I was originally told two weeks.

The sanding sealer I had was low fill, so it bit into the grain a bit harder than I like on something like this.
It didn't help that it was literally 116F in my garage that day.

I tried to build up the finish and rushed it and caused some crackling.
I repaired that but if you know what to look for, you will see it is not perfect.

Given the circumstances it was the best I could do.

With time and the proper materials it would've come out way better.

The family likes it, so I guess that is was matters.


----------



## pottz




----------



## DS

> For the above post… Gretta…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Is it just me or did they model Cinpal Cindy after her? (Sixth day)


----------



## pottz

> For the above post… Gretta…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Is it just me or did they model Cinpal Cindy after her? (Sixth day)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DS


LOL-if you think she's angry now wait till she grows up-yikes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - pottz


;-)) No doubt ;-))

Our grandson was stationed in Djibouti. All the MP vehicles are bought locally. No one from the US knows how to drive a stick shift ;-)


----------



## sras

I'm back after an extended weekend (back in Iowa this time). ~300 comments behind. I can't keep up! 

An afternoon in the shop and then another long weekend with friends.


----------



## pottz

> I m back after an extended weekend (back in Iowa this time). ~300 comments behind. I can t keep up!
> 
> An afternoon in the shop and then another long weekend with friends.
> 
> - sras


welcome back steve we missed you.same nonsense here just different topic.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

How to amuse *Yankee LJ* members for days/weeks/months…









Print *PTO* on both sides.


----------



## CWWoodworking

She's beautiful. Gonna name her Bertha.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DS well done!

Gunny I bought the Mag light as well. I like the led lights as much as anything.

CW enjoy the lathe.

Enjoying a cocktail.

Steve welcome back, I know there is a lot of stuff flying out of this group


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - pottz
Click to expand...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> She's beautiful. Gonna name her Bertha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got door installed in shop for Mother. Another project completed. She was happy.


----------



## Phil32

> Seen one like it before but can t remember from where. Is it for auto body work?
> 
> - corelz125


I believe it is a tack hammer as used by upholsterers to install decorative brass nails.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Respectfully- this would be like putting me to work with those traditional hand tools of Bandit's



> - pottz


----------



## CWWoodworking

Well my lathe hasn't been turned on in twenty years. I had to wedge a screw driver into the headstock to get it to stop moving. I never turned a thing in my life and my tools haven't been sharpened.

This is what I ended up with my first go around-










Yes it's a random nothing. But it's round.


----------



## DS

The boss says that euro style hinges are getting harder and harder to get.
We used to get them next day from the distributor in town.
Now says six weeks out, but, who knows how long really.


----------



## DevinT

I will be teaching my son:
1. How to drive stick
2. How to use a typewriter
3. How to write cursive


----------



## sras

> welcome back steve we missed you.same nonsense here just different topic.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks pottz! We are making up for a travel deficit from last year. We've said "Yes" every time we can but it makes for a busy month or so. End of July and things settle down. Between now and then the longest stretch at home is a week.


----------



## 987Ron

> I will be teaching my son:
> 1. How to drive stick
> 2. How to use a typewriter
> 3. How to write cursive
> 
> - DevinT


When he is driving age you will have to find an antique car. But it is an admirable pursuit. As are the others.
We were once told (and never did, wish we had now) to get a recipe box filled with blank cards. When the child did, said or whatever that was nice, cute, whatever, write it down, date it and put it in the box for the future. 
Could use the computer but it might crash and are computers going to be around in 20 years.
The best on the new one.


----------



## 987Ron

Duke the Chessie update. Doing a bit better, after evaluation it is professional opinion that he has received almost no training prior to our acquiring him. Extremely health and a good specimen. 
So Friday Duke is off to training school for 3 weeks. Basic. The dog deserves the chance. 
We knew when we got him that we were in for a difficult time with him. This will help. Hopeful.


----------



## pottz

> She's beautiful. Gonna name her Bertha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


yeah clean her up and youve got the start of a fun addiction.sure you dont want a cocaine addiction,probably a lot cheaper-lol.


----------



## pottz

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


damn straight brian.


----------



## pottz

> I will be teaching my son:
> 1. How to drive stick
> 2. How to use a typewriter
> 3. How to write cursive
> 
> - DevinT


well i tell ya if i had known when i was in high school i would have taken spanish,i live in socal,duh!typing,i was actually in the class and decided too transfer because i thought,when will i ever need too type,duh!.cursive, forget it no one is ever gonna use it again.


----------



## pottz

> Duke the Chessie update. Doing a bit better, after evaluation it is professional opinion that he has received almost no training prior to our acquiring him. Extremely health and a good specimen.
> So Friday Duke is off to training school for 3 weeks. Basic. The dog deserves the chance.
> We knew when we got him that we were in for a difficult time with him. This will help. Hopeful.
> 
> - 987Ron


your a good man ron,he deserves the chance and may surprise you.


----------



## RichT

> Duke the Chessie update. Doing a bit better, after evaluation it is professional opinion that he has received almost no training prior to our acquiring him. Extremely health and a good specimen.
> So Friday Duke is off to training school for 3 weeks. Basic. The dog deserves the chance.
> We knew when we got him that we were in for a difficult time with him. This will help. Hopeful.
> 
> - 987Ron


Three weeks with a good trainer can work wonders. I took my unruly female mutt to the same trainer who had trained my male mutt before I got him. The male was the best dog I've ever owned. Absolutely perfect temperament and obedience.

The trainer's style was to establish a pack mentality with the dog. The first thing I was instructed to do when I brought her home was to have a dog fight with her. The details are too much to include here (there was no biting by either one of us), but the intent was to establish myself as the alpha dog. It worked beautifully and she became the second-best dog I've ever owned.


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks for th support and encouragement. The Chesapeake Bay Retriever Rescue and Rehab has been another real supportive group. Sending us a XL crate for the dog. One they think is right. Great group.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Well my lathe hasn't been turned on in twenty years. I had to wedge a screw driver into the headstock to get it to stop moving. I never turned a thing in my life and my tools haven't been sharpened.
> 
> This is what I ended up with my first go around-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's a random nothing. But it's round.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Good start!!!


----------



## DevinT

> I will be teaching my son:
> 1. How to drive stick
> 2. How to use a typewriter
> 3. How to write cursive
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> When he is driving age you will have to find an antique car. But it is an admirable pursuit. As are the others.
> We were once told (and never did, wish we had now) to get a recipe box filled with blank cards. When the child did, said or whatever that was nice, cute, whatever, write it down, date it and put it in the box for the future.
> Could use the computer but it might crash and are computers going to be around in 20 years.
> The best on the new one.
> 
> - 987Ron


I own and drive a stick shift. A Fiat Abarth.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I own and drive a stick shift. A Fiat Abarth.
> 
> - DevinT


For all the guys that have attempted to get at job at our shop this is high on the list of why the answer was no. How can you install a clutch on a car and not be able to drive it afterward?

Having tools and a toolbox are also important…..... LOL


----------



## pottz

> Thanks for th support and encouragement. The Chesapeake Bay Retriever Rescue and Rehab has been another real supportive group. Sending us a XL crate for the dog. One they think is right. Great group.
> 
> - 987Ron


a lot of success is who stands behind you ron,sounds like youve got the support you need to make this work.


----------



## pottz

> I will be teaching my son:
> 1. How to drive stick
> 2. How to use a typewriter
> 3. How to write cursive
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> When he is driving age you will have to find an antique car. But it is an admirable pursuit. As are the others.
> We were once told (and never did, wish we had now) to get a recipe box filled with blank cards. When the child did, said or whatever that was nice, cute, whatever, write it down, date it and put it in the box for the future.
> Could use the computer but it might crash and are computers going to be around in 20 years.
> The best on the new one.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I own and drive a stick shift. A Fiat Abarth.
> 
> - DevinT


your a dying breed devin,i wouldn't worry about teaching him too drive a stick,better to teach him how a self driving car works when it's his time to drive.and that you can do very well girl (wink)


----------



## corelz125

When the kids able to drive that car will be vintage. I never learned how to drive stick. Nobody I knew had one to even learn on. I drove a manual fork lift though.

Phil a little late to the party but come in and pull up a seat.

Welcome back Steve


----------



## CWWoodworking

This is the only thing I think about when I hear the phrase "fiat abarth"-






What can I say, I have a thing for neck tats.


----------



## 987Ron

> I own and drive a stick shift. A Fiat Abarth.
> 
> - DevinT


In 1962 at the Ponca City Grand Prix, a Fiat Abarth Zagato was my biggest competition. He was second in both races, The Zagato was called the double bubble because of the two raised roof areas to give headroom for the driver and passenger. Neat car, quick handling as I remember.


----------



## corelz125

For DW

Everyone asked a 100 year-old man for his health secrets: The old man said: "I'll tell you you a secret. I've been married for 75 years. Promised my wife when we got married that when two people quarrel, the loser has to walk for 5 kilometers. I've been walking 5 kilometers everyday for 75 years!"

Everyone asked again:"But how come your wife's very healthy as well?"

The old man answered: "I'll tell you another secret: she'd been following me to make sure I really finish the 5 kilometers!"


----------



## corelz125

During King Solomon's reign, there was a handsome, successful young man who was wanted by all the young maidens in the kingdom. This young man was certainly aware of his advantages, and he would go wild with different girls and promise each of them the whole world. While most of the ladies knew he could not be trusted, two young women took his words seriously and announced to their family that they were going to marry the most successful and beautiful man in the kingdom.

The rumors of the marriage spread, and the two mothers of the young women who heard that someone else would marry the wanted man began to quarrel over the fate and future of their daughters. After failing to settle the dispute, the two mothers decided to go to King Solomon, the wisest man, and ask him to decide which of their daughters would marry the boy.

They dragged the young man to court and made their claims to the wise king. Solomon listened to them patiently, and after they finished he ordered, "Bring me the greatest sword in the palace, I will split the man in two, and each woman will receive half of him!"

The first mother looked rather indifferent and said, "Bring him the sword."

The other mother, who was shocked by the order, yelled, "Your majesty, remove the command, I will give up the groom-only do not spill his blood!"

King Solomon looked at the two women with a big smile and said, "The first mother's daughter will marry the young man!"

The confused court clerk turned to Solomon and said, "My wise king, aren't you confused? The first mother was willing to cut that young man into two!"

"Right!" King Solomon replied, "This proves that she is worthy of being his real Mother in law!"


----------



## CWWoodworking

I will miss the 5 speed manual. I have a ford ranger with 300,000 on the original clutch and transmission. It still shifts perfect. Im actually thinking about driving it again. My new van has… you guessed it, transmission troubles. at 92xxx miles. Pretty sad me thinks.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> For DW
> 
> Everyone asked a 100 year-old man for his health secrets: The old man said: "I'll tell you you a secret. I've been married for 75 years. Promised my wife when we got married that when two people quarrel, the loser has to walk for 5 kilometers. I've been walking 5 kilometers everyday for 75 years!"
> 
> Everyone asked again:"But how come your wife's very healthy as well?"
> 
> The old man answered: "I'll tell you another secret: she'd been following me to make sure I really finish the 5 kilometers!"
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- +1 on both… IMO some great cartoons and a Duck joke today. I am not a LOL type of person but I can still in my mind enjoy humor with wit. I appreciated the shout out this is where I will stop for he may be posting a Pottz type joke so I'll exit with a smile.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Watch: 9-Year-Old Student Blasts School Board For Allowing BLM Posters While Banning "Politics in School"*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/watch-9-year-old-student-blasts-school-board-for-allowing-blm-posters-while-banning-politics-in-school/
> 
> Yes, there is still hope it depends where you live…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Yes, there are still sane areas ;-) Violence is up about 50% and no protests about children killed ;-(( All the money they raised went to mulitmillion dollar mansions for the founders ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Agree- this came out this AM… 
*Supreme Court Rules for High-School Cheerleader Brandi Levy in Free-Speech Case Over Snapchat Post*

https://www.wsj.com/articles/supreme-court-rules-for-high-school-cheerleader-in-speech-case-involving-snapchat-post-11624458926

Yes, in this case, but a police officer was recently fired for a Facebook post. Remember every keystroke goes into perpetuity and- magic they find damaging e-mails… My heart goes out to those who can live off the grid…


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all need the rest, might need to be ready to walk 5 Kilometers tomorrow.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> *Watch: 9-Year-Old Student Blasts School Board For Allowing BLM Posters While Banning "Politics in School"*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/watch-9-year-old-student-blasts-school-board-for-allowing-blm-posters-while-banning-politics-in-school/
> 
> Yes, there is still hope it depends where you live…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Yes, there are still sane areas ;-) Violence is up about 50% and no protests about children killed ;-(( All the money they raised went to mulitmillion dollar mansions for the founders ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Agree- this came out this AM…
> *Supreme Court Rules for High-School Cheerleader Brandi Levy in Free-Speech Case Over Snapchat Post*
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/supreme-court-rules-for-high-school-cheerleader-in-speech-case-involving-snapchat-post-11624458926
> 
> Yes, in this case, but a police officer was recently fired for a Facebook post. Remember every keystroke goes into perpetuity and- magic they find damaging e-mails… My heart goes out to those who can live off the grid…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


I for the life of me dont understand why the supreme court is hearing a case about too severe punishment for a mouthy chearleader? I mean surely there is better things they can be spending there time on. Especially since no rights were violated. She didnt even get kicked off the team!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I for the life of me dont understand why the supreme court is hearing a case about too severe punishment for a mouthy chearleader? I mean surely there is better things they can be spending there time on. Especially since no rights were violated.* She didnt even get kicked off the team!*
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I would not normally respond to CWW ( I don't like him ) When a person posts pure ignorance like- * She didnt even get kicked off the team!*. He commented untruths about my posts and the issue. You should be OK commenting on an opinion but in this case, he posted untruths about the facts.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Nite all need the rest, might need to be ready to walk 5 Kilometers tomorrow.
> 
> - 987Ron


and you never asked for a tuck-in? Best to you with the dog. I appreciate the personal sharing- may I add you are a "badass" I enjoy your fervor on life and life subjects.

Any thoughts on Corelz picking up a summer gig in the Catskill's for the summer? His 5K joke is very true not only in marriage but in life situations.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Maybe you should get your facts straight. She was suspended for 1 yr from the team. Meaning she could come back.

My daughter is in cheer/dance. The coach works tirelessly and is the best coach hands down in the school. She does it cause she loves it. Often putting her own money into to it. They should be given a big area for choosing punishment.

One of the things she preachs is TEAM. If fact it's probably the most important thing.

So when a member of said team goes off and becomes a distraction for said team, they should be punished. The fact it was said on line is irrelevant. Everyone on the team heard it as did the coach. And she knew they would hear it, and she knew it would cause a distraction.

So yes, the Supreme Court ruled on the severity of a punishment for a mouthy cheerleader. I mean if it was half a season, should that go to court? Or just appellate. 1/4 season?

DW I have no idea why you don't like me. I had no idea what side of this issue you were on. My comments were not directed at you at all. But I get out of here and leave you be. Peace.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m back after an extended weekend (back in Iowa this time). ~300 comments behind. I can t keep up!
> 
> An afternoon in the shop and then another long weekend with friends.
> 
> - sras


 Not sure I'll catch up either and I was on this morning. 43 New!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

John Macafee- R.I.P.

https://apnews.com/article/john-mcafee-dead-spain-prison-extradition-c39cc0f375a975946fb83b60cc2bf3d3

https://www.infowars.com/posts/john-mcafee-from-the-grave-i-did-not-kill-myself/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> When the kids able to drive that car will be vintage. I never learned how to drive stick. Nobody I knew had one to even learn on. I drove a manual fork lift though.
> 
> Phil a little late to the party but come in and pull up a seat.
> 
> Welcome back Steve
> 
> - corelz125


Good jokes! LMAO

I drove my first stick shift when I was about 6 years old. John Deere 50 pulling hay bales into the hayloft and on the Mormon derrick when we stacked by the cow pen. When I was about 7 or 8 the guy dad bought hay from brought his teenage daughter and a jeep to pull hay into the haymow. Dad told him the jeep would not work well because of the speeds, we need the tractor. They tried the jeep and replaced it with me on the John Deere after a few pulls. OD Cherry was so happy with me pulling hay off his truck, he gave me the first $5 bill I ever earned in my life ;-) The only reason I remember it is that first $5 bill ;-))

Our son's first car was Mach I Mustang. I told him he had better check the insurance rates. When I was going to buy a 68 Cougar with a 390, the insurance was more than the car payments ;-(( His Mustang with a 351 was rated as an "old Ford' ;-)) He found it about 45 miles away in the north end of Seattle. My knees were so bad from an injury when I was a kid and being an electrician, I wondered if I would get it home. I took him over to a vacant parking lot one night and he learned to drive it in a couple of hours. I have had automatics most of my life due to my knees.


----------



## sras

Thanks for the welcome back corelz!

Devin - we taught all 3 of our sons (now early 30's) to drive a stick - 2 still do.

Ron - good luck with Duke. He's lucky to have you!

Bob - I kept up better when I was lurking!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I don't remember if I told you guys or not. We had a prowler looking for a catalytic converter off my 99 Ford last evening at 733 PM. They have a lot of guts walking into driveways in broad daylight. It is chronic here.

A couple of weeks ago in Lakewood south of Tacoma, an ex-con that was not allowed to have a firearm was sleeping in a pickup. He woke up at 3 AM by a guy going after the catalytic converter. He shot the thief and drug his body with a rope into a vacant area. He drove past while the cops were looking at the body and they arrested him.


----------



## DS

My nephew came over earlier in the week to help with building the casket.

Once I turned over the box to my mother and SIL, they, along with my nephew's wife began upholstering the casket.
It turned out very nice.










Then, my brother used his CNC laser to cut a stencil for the front.










In the end, it was a family gift to the daughter/granddaughter/grandniece/great granddaughter that we never got to know.

Everybody had some small part to make it very, very special.


----------



## DS

I hope it's okay I posted it here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I hope it's okay I posted it here.
> 
> - DS


Looks really professional. It would get more views if it is posted in projects too. Probably be a top 3 for the day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thanks for the welcome back corelz!
> 
> Devin - we taught all 3 of our sons (now early 30 s) to drive a stick - 2 still do.
> 
> Ron - good luck with Duke. He s lucky to have you!
> 
> Bob - I kept up better when I was lurking!
> 
> - sras


I used to look at every project posted. When we toured the east coast from late April to September I got too far behind to ever catch up ;-))


----------



## DS

> I hope it's okay I posted it here.
> 
> - DS
> 
> Looks really professional. It would get more views if it is posted in projects too. Probably be a top 3 for the day.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That's okay.
I think I might prefer not having it permanently displayed in my gallery.
Not that I don't like it, it's just not a memory I would prefer to have constantly front and center in my projects.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DS* I can certainly understand.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ok, Topa, maybe you can help me out here? Or anybody. Please and thank you.

Photo 1 shows where I have a new 3-way connection in the box on right.. Tube from the right is the lead from the main breaker box. To the left is going to an outlet and a light switch - these work fine. Out the top of the junction box goes to the next room, L/N/G, and photo #2










Photo #2, L/N/G connect on the left, and exit on the right up to photo #3, but only L/N, no Ground, as that isnt totally necessary for a light switch.










Photo #3 is the switch where the problem is.










Photo #4, here I connect (L) up from the box in photo #2 in the right L hole, and connect (L) up to the light fixture in the left L hole. And connect (N) up from the box in photo #2 in the right 1 hole, and connect N up to the light fixture in the left 1 hole.



















I have tried switching the wires around, and have tried using the #2 slots for N instead of the #1 slots. If the switch is in the ON position when I turn on the breaker, the light works, but when I go to turn the switch off, the breaker pops. If the switch is in the OFF position when I turn on the breaker, the breaker pops immediately. I have also tried two different switches, both new, so that is not the problem.

Any help here is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DS yes good you posted that here (my opinion). I did not post my dads urn in my projects for the same reason you gave.

Topa - I hope you can solve Brian's electrical issue. It is a mystery to me.

Going to put some pork fried rice in some scrambled eggs. Yum

Devin - learning to type was one of the best things I learned in H.S.

Interesting read - Joel Peterson "MY road to cancellation" in the Deseret News.

Have a good day all…..I think I will work on the latest project to come into my shop first.


----------



## 987Ron

Errands this am dog food for the trainer and a form for the vet to sign. Then some shop time.

Still on my first coffee,

had an update on the port in Savannah and the things being done. Will be huge, very efficient, low cost comparted to NY and LA The Interstates here are all in upgrade for this, bad for traffic now but at least they are doing it before the port is in full swing. When Disney built their Orlando, FL location they told the county and state of the traffic that was to come once opened. No road development until after the park opened, took a couple of years so lots of traffic jams, etc.

Have a great day,


----------



## corelz125

Bob when they built the new stadium for the Mets to play in out in Queens. The guys had to park in a lot off site when they wlukd come back at the end of the day 1 or 2 cars were missing the catalytic converter.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I hope it's okay I posted it here.
> 
> - DS


Absolutely


----------



## pottz

> Corelz- +1 on both… IMO some great cartoons and a Duck joke today. I am not a LOL type of person but I can still in my mind enjoy humor with wit. I appreciated the shout out this is where I will stop for he may be posting a Pottz type joke so I ll exit with a smile.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah im waiting for it, those dw rated jokes just dont do it.


----------



## pottz

> Nite all need the rest, might need to be ready to walk 5 Kilometers tomorrow.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> and you never asked for a tuck-in? Best to you with the dog. I appreciate the personal sharing- may I add you are a "badass" I enjoy your fervor on life and life subjects.
> 
> Any thoughts on Corelz picking up a summer gig in the Catskill s for the summer? His 5K joke is very true not only in marriage but in life situations.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


he's under contract but as long as the garage gets a fair cut it could be allowed,


----------



## pottz

> My nephew came over earlier in the week to help with building the casket.
> 
> Once I turned over the box to my mother and SIL, they, along with my nephew's wife began upholstering the casket.
> It turned out very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, my brother used his CNC laser to cut a stencil for the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end, it was a family gift to the daughter/granddaughter/grandniece/great granddaughter that we never got to know.
> 
> Everybody had some small part to make it very, very special.
> 
> - DS


thats very beautiful and special for the family.


----------



## pottz

> Bob when they built the new stadium for the Mets to play in out in Queens. The guys had to park in a lot off site when they wlukd come back at the end of the day 1 or 2 cars were missing the catalytic converter.
> 
> - corelz125


one of the guys that worked with me had his stolen in the middle of the day on a busy street in front of our business,pretty bold.with a cordless recip saw it takes them less than a minute to cut it out and be gone.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*As Stick Shifts Fade Into Obscurity, Collectors See Opportunity*

https://dnyuz.com/2021/06/24/as-stick-shifts-fade-into-obscurity-collectors-see-opportunity/

My first car "3 on a tree" and I couldn't wait to get my first 4 speed on the floor it was a right of passage back then…


----------



## pottz

i wanna say one thing this thread going back 2 threads has always been about friends sharing their experiences,humor and love of woodworking.weve always been able too agree to disagree.i hate to see us attack one another because we dont agree.if anyone has a problem with someone please take it pm or argue on another thread so we can maintain the beautiful thread this has always been.i myself have had some disagreements in the past but it never lingered and was solved quickly.not everyone likes everyone but we should be able to get along id hope.this thread is my oasis from the rest of lj's,hopefully it will always be so.peace my friends.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Found this in Dad's toolbox.


----------



## moke

Gunny-That thing is priceless!

DS- Excellent work, Very well done.

A big ryobi/festool welcome back to the Duck! We missed u!


----------



## pottz

> Found this in Dad s toolbox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


lmao !


----------



## 987Ron

When we worked at Maremont Exhaust we sold a lot of the tail pipe tubes for the VW 36hp and 40hp engines. 
Seems people were tying to use them as silencers on guns. Pretty difficult to get aligned with the barrel, don't think it ever worked but sales are sales.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Out west the aquifers and water levels in the resources out here… we all need water to survive as people yet society wants stuff that requires H2O.
> 
> Does anyone remember my 12,000-gallon swimming pool refill?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Do you tap into a hydrant or just leave water from a 1/2" pipe on for days and days? I'm planning my pool install at my property, figured it would be easiest to dig the foundation, septic tank/field and pool all at once. Preliminate estimates put it around 50,000 gallons and I'm considering using the creek water (very well filtered) to keep it topped off. I did some quick math and the gallons/day evaporation is coming up at >700 which seems wrong as that's a whole lotta water.


----------



## 987Ron

Devlin:
Thought you might like a bit of information on the history of the Abarth versions of the Fiat. Ancestor to your car.
The below is a poster I have that was used to promote the 1965 races in Ponca City Ok. The picture was taken in 1964. May have said in an earlier post it was 1962. At that time these were a big deal every year. National Championship race. The second picture is a close up. You can see the Fiat Abarth Zagato following my Austin Healey Sprite #23. Yes the sprite is right hand drive. The Fiat Abarth Zagato was called the double bubble because of the raised roof to give head room and the two air intakes on the engine compartment. Interesting on the picture, I believe this was first lap and the Abarth was close to my Sprite, even though the Abarth was one performance class below….Not sure how the Abarth faired in placing in its class. We did fine in ours. 


















The original Fiat Abarth Zagoto was introduced in 1957. 750cc engine 47 hp at 6000 rpm. Rear engine, 1179 lbs of weight. 12 inch tires. One could open the door and touch the pavement from the drivers seat. 4 wheel independent suspension with drum brakes. 5 speed manual translmission. 
Later versions increased the engine size and hp output.

The car was basically a Fiat 600 with mods by Carlos Abarth and body by Zagato. Carlos Abarth was born in Austria as Karl Abarth but became an Italian citizen and changed his first name to Carlos to fit in better. He worked with Ferry Porsche post WWII and was a Porsche distributor in Italy. 
Below are some recent pictures I found on one for sale a couple of years ago in California.




































It was a great little car, small quick and just great looking. Ancestor to your Fiat Abarth. Shortly after its introduction the car finished 1, 2 and 3 in the 750cc class at the Mille Miglia 1000 Kilometer Race in Italy.


----------



## pottz

> Out west the aquifers and water levels in the resources out here… we all need water to survive as people yet society wants stuff that requires H2O.
> 
> Does anyone remember my 12,000-gallon swimming pool refill?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Do you tap into a hydrant or just leave water from a 1/2" pipe on for days and days? I m planning my pool install at my property, figured it would be easiest to dig the foundation, septic tank/field and pool all at once. Preliminate estimates put it around 50,000 gallons and I m considering using the creek water (very well filtered) to keep it topped off. I did some quick math and the gallons/day evaporation is coming up at >700 which seems wrong as that s a whole lotta water.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


yeah that sounds like way too much,it all depends on how much surface area you'll have,more surface more evaporation.so just make the pool 10×10 and 100'deep-lol.


----------



## DevinT

Ron, thank you! Yes, I named my car Karl after Karl Abarth ;D and I bought it from an Italian car salesman who recently immigrated from Italy and still had his accent and fresh tales of driving Fiats on cobble stone roads.

I've owned 3 fiats and still own 2. I also own (still) a Fiat 500C Lounge as well as my convertible Abarth. I bought all my Fiats back in 2014, when my Abarth only came in 5-speed manual. The Fiat that I don't own any more was the Fiat 500C GQ edition. When I found out that it was lacking a half-dozen or more parts that the Abarth came with, I returned it to the dealer and got my Abarth (the problem at the time was that there was a lack of convertible Abarths around; I had to have the one I purchased trucked-in from Monterey).

This was back when Fiat had just bought Chrysler and was trying to buck the "Fix It Again, Tony" moniker, and so they sold us on the fact that we could have it serviced at any Chrysler or affiliated service center and they threw-in, get this…

*1-million mile drive-train warranty*
*transferrable*
*for up to 99 years*

I can gift the car to my son who can gift it to his child and it will likely still be under warranty. That was unheard of in my book.

Not to mention that the thrill of owning something different that-at the time-was quite exotic (now I see them quite often and I also see Alfa Romeo's more often than I'd like, as I was interested in them when they first came over with the 4C).

I actually like the Abarth so much, I wouldn't mind importing a 695 Biposto with dog-ring clutch, just to have the pleasure of owning and operating one. Sure there are faster cars, but the center of gravity and size just makes it so darn fun to drive. It's also worth mentioning that I'm addicted to the exhaust note and its spitting, gurgling, popping, snapping, and radiant explosions. I can make the thing back-fire on the freeway down-shifting from 5th to 4th even. It's quite a blast to let your foot off the gas, push the clutch in, drop it into a lower gear, lift the clutch slightly to catch and just as its catching punch the gas to let out a roaring "*bang*" and off you go as the turbo winds up and sends your head floating back to the headrest.

Sure, it's no Dodge GTS ACR Viper which had me struggling to reach for a $100 bill on the dashboard during full acceleration whilst in the passenger's seat of a friends car, but I don't think I'm ready for that kind of power. 170 ft/lbs. of torque and 165 hp in a turbo-charged fiat is not a good starting place to jump to a 600-800 hp viper.

That's why I was eyeing the Alfa 4C. However, if you have any suggestions on modern cars that have shift knobs and >250 hp for my next car, I'm open to suggestions. That's what attracted me to the Abarth. It was a car made in 2013 with a foot clutch and shift knob, which I prefer to paddle shifters and such. You can't punch the gas at the moment the clutch grabs on a down-shift to get that wonderful "kick" in a paddle-shifting car. A computer might think it knows what is good, but it certainly doesn't know what's *fun*.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ok, Topa, maybe you can help me out here? Or anybody. Please and thank you.
> 
> Photo 1 shows where I have a new 3-way connection in the box on right.. Tube from the right is the lead from the main breaker box. To the left is going to an outlet and a light switch - these work fine. Out the top of the junction box goes to the next room, L/N/G, and photo #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo #2, L/N/G connect on the left, and exit on the right up to photo #3, but only L/N, no Ground, as that isnt totally necessary for a light switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo #3 is the switch where the problem is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo #4, here I connect (L) up from the box in photo #2 in the right L hole, and connect (L) up to the light fixture in the left L hole. And connect (N) up from the box in photo #2 in the right 1 hole, and connect N up to the light fixture in the left 1 hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried switching the wires around, and have tried using the #2 slots for N instead of the #1 slots. If the switch is in the ON position when I turn on the breaker, the light works, but when I go to turn the switch off, the breaker pops. If the switch is in the OFF position when I turn on the breaker, the breaker pops immediately. I have also tried two different switches, both new, so that is not the problem.
> 
> Any help here is greatly appreciated.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Not really enough info to be sure, but I expect the switch is defective. Connect the wires without the switch and see if the breaker pops. Good luck.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob when they built the new stadium for the Mets to play in out in Queens. The guys had to park in a lot off site when they wlukd come back at the end of the day 1 or 2 cars were missing the catalytic converter.
> 
> - corelz125


Sounds like this has been going on for years before it became chronic and in the news daily.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Any help here is greatly appreciated.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> *
> Not really enough info to be sure, but I expect the switch is defective. Connect the wires without the switch and see if the breaker pops. Good luck. *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 from limited experience but the logic seems correct- the switch?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *As Stick Shifts Fade Into Obscurity, Collectors See Opportunity*
> 
> https://dnyuz.com/2021/06/24/as-stick-shifts-fade-into-obscurity-collectors-see-opportunity/
> 
> My first car "3 on a tree" and I couldn t wait to get my first 4 speed on the floor it was a right of passage back then…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


A kid I went to High School with bought a 440 Magnum or a 426 Hemi with an automatic transmission. Everyone thought he should have got a 4 speed. He said the dealer sales pitch was he would give a 4 speed to anyone who could outrun the automatic.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Out west the aquifers and water levels in the resources out here… we all need water to survive as people yet society wants stuff that requires H2O.
> 
> Does anyone remember my 12,000-gallon swimming pool refill?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Do you tap into a hydrant or just leave water from a 1/2" pipe on for days and days? I m planning my pool install at my property, figured it would be easiest to dig the foundation, septic tank/field and pool all at once. Preliminate estimates put it around 50,000 gallons and I m considering using the creek water (very well filtered) to keep it topped off. I did some quick math and the gallons/day evaporation is coming up at >700 which seems wrong as that s a whole lotta water.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I used a garden hose it took about 3 days- the biggest thing that a pool owner needs to know is what type of water- soft or hard… chlorine needs a proper type of water for absorption. After evaporation, the water evaporates but the other particulates remain- hence we drain and change the water.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Typing was one of the best classes I took too. Intended to be a college prep class. That didn't work out when my first math prof said he was teaching because there weren't many jobs and they didn't pay well and advised me to get into the trade.

One day the high school typing teacher came by and blocked my vision as I was typing. That created a mental block and I could not type without looking at the key board since :-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *As Stick Shifts Fade Into Obscurity, Collectors See Opportunity*
> 
> https://dnyuz.com/2021/06/24/as-stick-shifts-fade-into-obscurity-collectors-see-opportunity/
> 
> My first car "3 on a tree" and I couldn t wait to get my first 4 speed on the floor it was a right of passage back then…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> A kid I went to High School with bought a 440 Magnum or a 426 Hemi with an automatic transmission. Everyone thought he should have got a 4 speed. He said the dealer sales pitch was he would give a 4 speed to anyone who could outrun the automatic.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yes but a couple of years earlier the four on the floor was the thing to have. Even the Oldsmobile 442 came with a 4 on the floor. My next car was a 1967 Cougar 390 with a 4 on the floor. Then in the following year's insurance mandates made it cost probative for most people…


----------



## bandit571

Learned to drive in a Ford 1962 Galaxie ( same model as Barney Fife drove) in Feb winter weather…3 on the T…...


----------



## moke

My wife just ordered a new 2 door Jeep with Manual Transmission. I hope I remember how to shift…..it's been a while! 
I had a couple of 4 speed cars in my youth, but that has been a while…cough..cough….
I did drive some of my friends exotic cars, but they had paddles.

I was afraid that a manual tranny Jeep would have a low resale….I did some research and I guess, for Jeeps that is a thing and didn't affect it at all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

https://www.cnn.com/2021/06/24/us/building-collapse-miami-thursday/index.html

Video shows moment building collapses in Florida 02:00

Surfside, Florida (CNN)An intense search and rescue effort will continue through the night after part of a 12-story residential building collapsed early Thursday in the South Florida town of Surfside, killing at least one and leaving almost 100 people unaccounted for.

About 55 of the 136 units at Champlain Towers South collapsed around 1:30 a.m., officials said, leaving huge piles of rubble and materials dangling from what remained of the structure in the beachfront community a few miles north of Miami Beach.

At least 99 people were unaccounted for as of Thursday afternoon, according to Miami-Dade Police spokesperson Alvaro Zabaleta.


----------



## 987Ron

First car 31 Model A Ford 3 on the floor. was fthe first of many stick shifts. All the way up to 6 speed on the floor left hand shifting , right hand drive Lotus'. All fun. 
Do enjoy the Porsche transmission 7 sp. with options of complete auto 3 performance settings, to 6 speed on the floor or paddles, auto clutch. Porsche did some test and their PDK transmission is faster than a manual with a pro. driver.

Devlin: 
Modern car fun to drive corners extremely well. 0 to 60 4.1 sec. Porsche Cayman S or Boxster S with 6 speed manual transmission. Mid engine design. Have driven the R version, lighter as it has almost no insulation, etc. Faster, quicker, more expensive. Cayman S 2010 or 11 around $35,000 with less than 40,000 miles. 
But I am biased. Know little about much of anything else. Stay away from the Mini's.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *As Stick Shifts Fade Into Obscurity, Collectors See Opportunity*
> 
> https://dnyuz.com/2021/06/24/as-stick-shifts-fade-into-obscurity-collectors-see-opportunity/
> 
> My first car "3 on a tree" and I couldn t wait to get my first 4 speed on the floor it was a right of passage back then…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> A kid I went to High School with bought a 440 Magnum or a 426 Hemi with an automatic transmission. Everyone thought he should have got a 4 speed. He said the dealer sales pitch was he would give a 4 speed to anyone who could outrun the automatic.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yes but a couple of years earlier the four on the floor was the thing to have. Even the Oldsmobile 442 came with a 4 on the floor. My next car was a 1967 Cougar 390 with a 4 on the floor. Then in the following year s insurance mandates made it cost probative for most people…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


My 1967 Cougar 390 with a 4 on the floor was turned into a 289 automatic due to the insurance being 2x the car payment ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> First car 31 Model A Ford 3 on the floor. was fthe first of many stick shifts. All the way up to 6 speed on the floor left hand shifting , right hand drive Lotus . All fun.
> Do enjoy the Porsche transmission 7 sp. with options of complete auto 3 performance settings, to 6 speed on the floor or paddles, auto clutch. Porsche did some test and their PDK transmission is faster than a manual with a pro. driver.
> 
> Devlin:
> Modern car fun to drive corners extremely well. 0 to 60 4.1 sec. Porsche Cayman S or Boxster S with 6 speed manual transmission. Mid engine design. Have driven the R version, lighter as it has almost no insulation, etc. Faster, quicker, more expensive. Cayman S 2010 or 11 around $35,000 with less than 40,000 miles.
> But I am biased. Know little about much of anything else. Stay away from the Mini s.
> 
> - 987Ron


I drove a 10 gear vehicle. It was a tuck with 5 speeds and a 2-speed auxiliary. The bigger ones were 15 speed ;-)

One day we were crawling along and no one would pass us. The left back end of a load of hay shifted and was hanging out about 2 or 3 feet. We made it home, but it fell off when the tie-downs were loosened ;-))


----------



## pottz

> First car 31 Model A Ford 3 on the floor. was fthe first of many stick shifts. All the way up to 6 speed on the floor left hand shifting , right hand drive Lotus . All fun.
> Do enjoy the Porsche transmission 7 sp. with options of complete auto 3 performance settings, to 6 speed on the floor or paddles, auto clutch. Porsche did some test and their PDK transmission is faster than a manual with a pro. driver.
> 
> Devlin:
> Modern car fun to drive corners extremely well. 0 to 60 4.1 sec. Porsche Cayman S or Boxster S with 6 speed manual transmission. Mid engine design. Have driven the R version, lighter as it has almost no insulation, etc. Faster, quicker, more expensive. Cayman S 2010 or 11 around $35,000 with less than 40,000 miles.
> But I am biased. Know little about much of anything else. Stay away from the Mini s.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I drove a 10 gear vehicle. It was a tuck with 5 speeds and a 2-speed auxiliary. The bigger ones were 15 speed ;-)
> 
> One day we were crawling along and no one would pass us. The left back end of a load of hay shifted and was hanging out about 2 or 3 feet. We made it home, but it fell off when the tie-downs were loosened ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


sounds like rush hour on the 405-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *As Stick Shifts Fade Into Obscurity, Collectors See Opportunity*
> 
> https://dnyuz.com/2021/06/24/as-stick-shifts-fade-into-obscurity-collectors-see-opportunity/
> 
> My first car "3 on a tree" and I couldn t wait to get my first 4 speed on the floor it was a right of passage back then…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> A kid I went to High School with bought a 440 Magnum or a 426 Hemi with an automatic transmission. Everyone thought he should have got a 4 speed. He said the dealer sales pitch was he would give a 4 speed to anyone who could outrun the automatic.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yes but a couple of years earlier the four on the floor was the thing to have. Even the Oldsmobile 442 came with a 4 on the floor. My next car was a 1967 Cougar 390 with a 4 on the floor. Then in the following year s insurance mandates made it cost probative for most people…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> My 1967 Cougar 390 with a 4 on the floor was turned into a 289 automatic due to the insurance being 2x the car payment ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


The Cougar many memories 335 hp…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> First car 31 Model A Ford 3 on the floor. was fthe first of many stick shifts. All the way up to 6 speed on the floor left hand shifting , right hand drive Lotus . All fun.
> Do enjoy the Porsche transmission 7 sp. with options of complete auto 3 performance settings, to 6 speed on the floor or paddles, auto clutch. Porsche did some test and their PDK transmission is faster than a manual with a pro. driver.
> 
> Devlin:
> Modern car fun to drive corners extremely well. 0 to 60 4.1 sec. Porsche Cayman S or Boxster S with 6 speed manual transmission. Mid engine design. Have driven the R version, lighter as it has almost no insulation, etc. Faster, quicker, more expensive. Cayman S 2010 or 11 around $35,000 with less than 40,000 miles.
> But I am biased. Know little about much of anything else. Stay away from the Mini s.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I drove a 10 gear vehicle. It was a tuck with 5 speeds and a 2-speed auxiliary. The bigger ones were 15 speed ;-)
> 
> One day we were crawling along and no one would pass us. The left back end of a load of hay shifted and was hanging out about 2 or 3 feet. We made it home, but it fell off when the tie-downs were loosened ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> sounds like rush hour on the 405-lol.
> 
> - pottz


A guy I used to work with said he was going to park a car in the middle of an intersection in downtown Seattle after he retired to pay traffic back ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> A guy I used to work with said he was going to park a car in the middle of an intersection in downtown Seattle after he retired to pay traffic back ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## corelz125

A newly ordained priest, nervous about hearing confessions, finally asks an older priest to observe how he does and give some tips.

After listening in on the second confession, the older priest suggested that the younger man fold his arms, maybe rub his chin with one hand while saying phrases like "I see" or "I understand" or "Yes, my child. Go on".

The young priest puts the suggestions into practice and later tells the older priest how much it has helped getting more information from his flock.

"You've done well," said the older man.

"Isn't that much better than slapping your knee and yelling 'No way! What happened next?'"


----------



## corelz125

Two little old ladies, Connie, and Jean, were sitting on a park bench outside the local town hall where a flower show was in progress.
The short one, Jean, leaned over and said, "Life is so boring. We never have any fun anymore. For $10 I'd take my clothes off and streak through that stupid, boring flower show"!
"You're on!" said Connie, holding up a $10 bill.
So, Jean slowly fumbled her way out of her clothes.
She grabbed a dried flower from a nearby display and held it between her teeth.
Then, completely naked, she streaked (as fast as an old lady can) through the front door of the flower show.
Waiting outside, her friend soon heard a huge commotion inside the hall, followed by loud applause and shrill whistling.
Finally, the smiling Jean came through the exit door to the sounds of a cheering, clapping crowd.
"What happened?" asked Connie.
"I won $1,000 as 1st prize for 'Best Dried Arrangement'!"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

*Devlin:*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

*Also for Devlin:*


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


merry christmas gunny !


----------



## pottz

> Two little old ladies, Connie, and Jean, were sitting on a park bench outside the local town hall where a flower show was in progress.
> The short one, Jean, leaned over and said, "Life is so boring. We never have any fun anymore. For $10 I'd take my clothes off and streak through that stupid, boring flower show"!
> "You're on!" said Connie, holding up a $10 bill.
> So, Jean slowly fumbled her way out of her clothes.
> She grabbed a dried flower from a nearby display and held it between her teeth.
> Then, completely naked, she streaked (as fast as an old lady can) through the front door of the flower show.
> Waiting outside, her friend soon heard a huge commotion inside the hall, followed by loud applause and shrill whistling.
> Finally, the smiling Jean came through the exit door to the sounds of a cheering, clapping crowd.
> "What happened?" asked Connie.
> "I won $1,000 as 1st prize for 'Best Dried Arrangement'!"
> 
> - corelz125


lmao,you nailed em tonight.


----------



## DevinT

butcher, we got a onesie that says "The Force that Awakes You" (Star Wars font) and another that says "Do Not Feed After Midnight" (picture of gremlin). Hopefully we don't find that in reality he has super-natural powers and deforms into a hideous gremlin if you feed it after midnight. We'll see. I will report back in a few months (if I am still alive).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Devlin:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


No doubt about that ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Two little old ladies, Connie, and Jean, were sitting on a park bench outside the local town hall where a flower show was in progress.
> The short one, Jean, leaned over and said, "Life is so boring. We never have any fun anymore. For $10 I'd take my clothes off and streak through that stupid, boring flower show"!
> "You're on!" said Connie, holding up a $10 bill.
> So, Jean slowly fumbled her way out of her clothes.
> She grabbed a dried flower from a nearby display and held it between her teeth.
> Then, completely naked, she streaked (as fast as an old lady can) through the front door of the flower show.
> Waiting outside, her friend soon heard a huge commotion inside the hall, followed by loud applause and shrill whistling.
> Finally, the smiling Jean came through the exit door to the sounds of a cheering, clapping crowd.
> "What happened?" asked Connie.
> "I won $1,000 as 1st prize for 'Best Dried Arrangement'!"
> 
> - corelz125


ROFLMA


----------



## corelz125

The feeding after midnight is the one thing that might help you get some sleep.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sun is about to rise. Good morning all.

I must say this is an interesting group of people.

Topa - I am counting on you to solve Brian's electrical issue. (I know I don't have a clue)

Working in the shop on repairing a step stool for a friends mother . It is made of ply wood and crappy. At least this project has me working in the shop. Back at it after golf today.

Gunny - are you staying at the current job? Have things changed?

I am on the west coast of Fla, terrible what happed on the east coast. I have a friend with a friend lost in the rubble.

I hope you all have a good day. The weekend is here


----------



## bandit571

Well…it is ...... FRIDAY!

Used to remember when that meant something…...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Starting on Thursday and just about to end my day and night in the shop. I had both machines running and got a lot accomplished…










Now is the time to get Christmas products ready- much success…

I am truly blessed to have a retired >) lifestyle- 6 am here but for me, it must be cocktail hour somewhere…

As for Friday- with today's world operating 24/7 the days of the week only matter if I have a committed appointment.

Comment on FL collapse- Top Max comes to mind- Is a catastrophe foreseeable- in a lot of cases yes but will we ever find out - From what Top Max says- read his propane reports and the government - similar to FL there is an incident and we wait for answers to what happened and in the end do we really know what happened or who was responsible?

One time in my past I was living in a condo in Juno Beach (N. of Palm beach) There was structural work to reinforce the piers due to erosion and the damage caused by "salt" along the coast is another factor. Then on to living on lake Erie another lesson on the power of nature.

Enough said enjoy what you have and there is a military saying BOCHICA…


----------



## 987Ron

good mid morning to all. First chance to rest this am. Duke has been delivered for his summer camp. Just like getting rid of your kid for summer camp. Duke will not be canoeing however. He also trains bloodhounds. His own bloodhound won some type of award.

Saw a drawing with a bloodhound on scent and the caption below *********************************** GPS

Coffee and then shop time. Quiet here without the Duke.

Loved the jokes.

Does DW vacuum his shop before he takes pictures? Way to clean to be a real shop.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- Duke's update appreciated- fantastic effort on your part. As for cleaning up the laser and the CNC good dust collection- in fact, I thought a little cleaning will be done… Back to the machine after lunch.

On the other hand, we have Bandit our traditional woodworker- memories of the former shop… and speaking of the old days- Has anybody heard about the "fine dust" and Bill Pentz postings of late?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- from the Duck's project page- you were interested in 2-up

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two-up


----------



## corelz125

Ron DW does root canals to help pay for the machines in that shop.
I heard this morning that the building was built on reclaimed marsh land and the foundation has been sinking.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ron DW does root canals to help pay for the machines in that shop.
> I heard this morning that the building was built on reclaimed marsh land and the foundation has been sinking.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 and your post gave me a smile… Out here is the soil is like concrete stuff called caliche

Problems caused by caliche
Caliche beds can cause problems for agriculture. First, an impermeable caliche layer prevents water from draining properly, which can keep roots from getting enough oxygen. Salts can also build up in the soil due to the lack of drainage. Both of these situations are detrimental to plant growth. Second, the impermeable nature of caliche beds prevents plant roots from penetrating the bed, which limits the supply of nutrients, water, and space so they cannot develop normally. Third, caliche beds can also cause the surrounding soil to be basic. The basic soil, along with calcium carbonate from the caliche, can prevent plants from getting enough nutrients, especially iron. An iron deficiency makes the youngest leaves turn yellow. Soil saturation above the caliche bed can make the condition worse.

There are areas with soil collapse- they build with a post-tension foundation.










and I am sure that you know from building those stadiums but to others heed the warning…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Well…it is ...... FRIDAY!
> 
> Used to remember when that meant something…...
> 
> - bandit571


It is nice to get paid.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- from the Duck s project page- you were interested in 2-up
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


wondering what it was,aussie game i guess.


----------



## 987Ron

Power went off (power company not me) in the middle of a laser burn. How to get it started again where it left off, no idea. Put a mask of several white tape layers over the finished part and restarted from the beginning. It looks okay. 
I have enough problems making things without outside interference.

Back to happy.


----------



## bigblockyeti

How big of a UPS would you need to keep it online and running when the power co. fails you?


----------



## 987Ron

> How big of a UPS would you need to keep it online and running when the power co. fails you?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


not sure. In 12 years here this is the first it interfered with shop time, did have thunder storms and such where power was off, but usually not in the shop doing things then.

DW Both machines running. I assume you are using a computer to run the software that runs the laser and cnc. 
Question One computer or two? Or do you do it another way….built in the machine etc. Just curious.

This is driving the laser while I do LJ and look at email and such. No problems doing two things at once for the computer.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- I use a USB stick thumb drive with the program on it. The computer work is done in my office on one computer and then I can run it from or with the machines. No need to have a computer in the shop.

Losing electricity in the middle of a run- Eeech! makes for a bad day.


----------



## DevinT

I've lost power in the shop while operating a battery powered router before. I froze and then gently moved very carefully in the dark to turn the power off with only the light on the tool to guide my hand.

Thank goodness it wasn't my circular saw which has no light. Hence why it is always best to use battery powered tools outside where you can't suddenly find yourself in the dark. Especially if said tool has no light on it when on.


----------



## corelz125

On a Facebook group someone asked about cutting a post tension cable. Only bad things will happen after one is cut. The job last year was post tension concrete. I've seen a couple of mishaps with it. If you're right behind it you will become a shish ka Bob.


----------



## corelz125

I use my 4" grinder all the time in the dark. When I don't have safety glasses I close my eyes.


----------



## pottz

> I use my 4" grinder all the time in the dark. When I don t have safety glasses I close my eyes.
> 
> - corelz125


the sparks will light it up,right.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa - I am counting on you to solve Brian s electrical issue. (I know I don t have a clue)
> 
> I am on the west coast of Fla, terrible what happed on the east coast. I have a friend with a friend lost in the rubble.
> 
> I hope you all have a good day. The weekend is here
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*Petey* I can't imagine what else it could be when the switch blows the breaker on a working circuit. If I was 5,500 miles closer, I might find something else ;-)))

That building collapsing is probably caused by "Cheapest Is Best" or the "Save A Buck" policy, more commonly called Myopic Financial Focus Policy as practiced nasty Backus policy here ignoring safety standards. She brought it from Boeing's 737 MAX. Scully, famous for saving an airliner full of people landing on the Hudson River, evaluated the MAX saying it was designed to kill and keep trying until it succeeded.

The Millennium Tower in SF https://www.businessinsider.com/is-millennium-tower-safe-still-leaning-sinking-2017-9 is another example of not going to the expense of driving piling. They do not here in Auburn's liquefaction zone either. Much of the valley floor will turn to quicksand during the 5-minute shake of the Cascadia Subduction zone earthquake when the coastline drops as much as 3 meters. The Space Needle was designed to withstand a magnitude 9 earthquake 40 years before they knew we could have the biggest ever recorded on modern equipment. I hope we don't beat the 9.5, but a 10 is not possible. It would be 33 times bigger than a 9! https://www.usgs.gov/natural-hazards/earthquake-hazards/science/20-largest-earthquakes-world?qt-science_center_objects=0#qt-science_center_objects

I hope Auburn does not look like this, but I have seen some 5 story apartments built that I expect to have a good shot at it ;-(










On that power outage biz, we were out for a week and a half during a snowstorm in the late 80s or early 90s. Too many tree limbs pushed down on the power lines. The law changed holding everyone who did not want trees pruned in front of their property to be held financially responsible for damages. We haven't been out more than a few hours since ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, Electrician are good at working in the dark When the lights come on, we are done ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> BTW, Electrician are good at working in the dark When the lights come on, we are done ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


LOL


----------



## pottz

> BTW, Electrician are good at working in the dark When the lights come on, we are done ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


good one bob.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> BTW, Electrician are good at working in the dark When the lights come on, we are done ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> good one bob.
> 
> - pottz


Think about plumbers. When they have a place for relief, they are done ;-)))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

While I still have some strength in my left typing finger and can't venture into my workshop… I noticed somewhere in this thread a bout of, 








regarding hot sauces.

Let me introduce you *pussies* to one brand that I discovered just a few years ago,








with the following disclaimer on the coffin,








Nevertheless I have learnt to treat it with respect… each bottle comes with a skull keyring and I have only managed to amass 3 skulls,








since using. You may notice the light coloured skull on the right from a recently opened package… the others have patinad well over time.

And one for the wog(s) amongst you,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Brian* Are you out there? Curious about the switch ;-)


----------



## 987Ron

LBD More than this old man can handle. 
When the hot sauce craze started all these wild labels followed, Ultra Death and others
Now we see it in the craft beers and lately in wine labels. 
Kind of like my beer label to be a bit of German and the Wine label a bit of class.


----------



## corelz125

A travelling ventriloquist on the road in between jobs decided to practice his craft before his next show. He stopped at a farmhouse and approached the farmer who lived there.

"Hello there, Mr. Farmer, I was just passing by and I was wondering if I might speak to your dog." The farmer replied, "Well, you know, dogs don't talk." The ventriloquist said, "You'd be surprised what a dog might tell you. Can I speak with him?"

The farmer, eyeing the ventriloquist suspiciously, called his dog. "Hi there, Mr. dog," said the ventriloquist. "How does the farmer treat you?" To which the dog replied, "Oh, he's great! He throws a stick for me, scratches my belly, and I just love him!!" Needless to say, the farmer was dumbfounded.

Wanting to see if he could fool the farmer again, the ventriloquist asked if he could

speak with the farmer's horse. "Well, you know, horses don't talk." Again the ventriloquist said, "You'd be surprised what a horse might tell you."

So the farmer brought out his horse. "Say, Mr. Horse, how does the farmer treat you?" asked the ventriloquist.

The horse then replied, "Oh, I think he's great. He feeds me oats, he puts a blanket over me at night, and I just love him!" Again the farmer was amazed.

Wanting to try his luck a third time, the ventriloquist said, "Mr. Farmer, would you like to hear what the sheep has to say about you?"

"Well," said the farmer uncomfortably, "Sheep lie, ya' know."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> LBD More than this old man can handle.
> When the hot sauce craze started all these wild labels followed, Ultra Death and others
> Now we see it in the craft beers and lately in wine labels.
> Kind of like my beer label to be a bit of German and the Wine label a bit of class.
> 
> - 987Ron


Me too! Not enough beer in the world to cool me back off ;-))


----------



## corelz125

Mr. Dickson had a habit of asking daft questions to his pupils. One day, he asked his 4th graders if anyone knew how to put 2 holes into 1 hole.

Since no one was able to answer the question, he told the kids to go home and ask their fathers.

Kids came back the next day. No one knew the answer.

"Look," said Mr. Dickson, quite enjoying himself while holding his index finger against his thumb, forming a little 'zero'. "This is one hole, my nose has 2 holes, and I can put my hand over my nose and make my nose holes appear inside this other hole."

"Ahh, right" said the children.

The next day, Little Johnny stood up and said, "Mr. Dickson, my daddy wants to know if you know how to put 7 holes in one hole."

"Hmmmm," Mr Dickinson said, "How do you put 7 holes in one? Well, I'll be darned. I don't know how to do that. Um, did your father tell you how to?"

"Yes," said Little Johnny, He asked me to tell you, 'Take a flute and shove it where the sun dont shine


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A travelling ventriloquist on the road in between jobs decided to practice his craft before his next show. He stopped at a farmhouse and approached the farmer who lived there.
> 
> "Hello there, Mr. Farmer, I was just passing by and I was wondering if I might speak to your dog." The farmer replied, "Well, you know, dogs don't talk." The ventriloquist said, "You'd be surprised what a dog might tell you. Can I speak with him?"
> 
> The farmer, eyeing the ventriloquist suspiciously, called his dog. "Hi there, Mr. dog," said the ventriloquist. "How does the farmer treat you?" To which the dog replied, "Oh, he's great! He throws a stick for me, scratches my belly, and I just love him!!" Needless to say, the farmer was dumbfounded.
> 
> Wanting to see if he could fool the farmer again, the ventriloquist asked if he could
> 
> speak with the farmer's horse. "Well, you know, horses don't talk." Again the ventriloquist said, "You'd be surprised what a horse might tell you."
> 
> So the farmer brought out his horse. "Say, Mr. Horse, how does the farmer treat you?" asked the ventriloquist.
> 
> The horse then replied, "Oh, I think he's great. He feeds me oats, he puts a blanket over me at night, and I just love him!" Again the farmer was amazed.
> 
> Wanting to try his luck a third time, the ventriloquist said, "Mr. Farmer, would you like to hear what the sheep has to say about you?"
> 
> "Well," said the farmer uncomfortably, "Sheep lie, ya' know."
> 
> - corelz125


I'm Sure they do ;-))

A kid I knew all the way through school went over to another's place to visit. The other's mom told the 1st one he is out in the barn. He went out there and the 2nd one had a heifer in a stanchion and he was on a stool at the back end ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

tired and looking forward to bedtime. DW to hot for a tuck in but a bed time story that isn't to long maybe.

Nite all.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> LBD More than this old man can handle.
> - 987Ron


I used to smoke which played havock on my taste buds… the only way I got flavour was to monster up on chillies and hot sauces. By the time I gave up smoking I was addicted to chillies… With age I was adventurous and became a thrillseeker. They still burn me, 








but masochistically I endeavour,









The death sauce is primarily used to make jerky… you don't need much and it doesn't overpower the flavour… my jerky recipe has a warning,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- eyes are tired to read but we can watch this vid instead-

Thunderlaser engraving white paint on a black tile with Norton method


----------



## pottz

> A travelling ventriloquist on the road in between jobs decided to practice his craft before his next show. He stopped at a farmhouse and approached the farmer who lived there.
> 
> "Hello there, Mr. Farmer, I was just passing by and I was wondering if I might speak to your dog." The farmer replied, "Well, you know, dogs don't talk." The ventriloquist said, "You'd be surprised what a dog might tell you. Can I speak with him?"
> 
> The farmer, eyeing the ventriloquist suspiciously, called his dog. "Hi there, Mr. dog," said the ventriloquist. "How does the farmer treat you?" To which the dog replied, "Oh, he's great! He throws a stick for me, scratches my belly, and I just love him!!" Needless to say, the farmer was dumbfounded.
> 
> Wanting to see if he could fool the farmer again, the ventriloquist asked if he could
> 
> speak with the farmer's horse. "Well, you know, horses don't talk." Again the ventriloquist said, "You'd be surprised what a horse might tell you."
> 
> So the farmer brought out his horse. "Say, Mr. Horse, how does the farmer treat you?" asked the ventriloquist.
> 
> The horse then replied, "Oh, I think he's great. He feeds me oats, he puts a blanket over me at night, and I just love him!" Again the farmer was amazed.
> 
> Wanting to try his luck a third time, the ventriloquist said, "Mr. Farmer, would you like to hear what the sheep has to say about you?"
> 
> "Well," said the farmer uncomfortably, "Sheep lie, ya' know."
> 
> - corelz125


LMAFAO !!!!!!!!AND A LOL FOR DW !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> Ron- eyes are tired to read but we can watch this vid instead-
> 
> Thunderlaser engraving white paint on a black tile with Norton method
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sounds exciting but im afraid it would keep me up all night !


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> sounds exciting but im afraid it would keep me up all night !
> - pottz


I watched it and read some of the comments… you chose well *pottzy*... I'd rather be the monkey,


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


man, been there done that,and paid the price !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... would keep me up all night !
> - pottz


However, *Sadona* vs *Wendy* could cause insomnia,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ron- eyes are tired to read but we can watch this vid instead-
> 
> Thunderlaser engraving white paint on a black tile with Norton method
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> sounds exciting but im afraid it would keep me up all night !
> 
> - pottz


Then after the vid- the proper beverage and only upon request the "massage". In which you would have to make arrangements- I can provide the various service that may appeal to you… Again what happens at a tuck-in stays in the tuck-in experience.

May I suggest that we go for some food before…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ... would keep me up all night !
> - pottz
> 
> However, *Sadona* vs *Wendy* could cause insomnia,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


+1


----------



## pottz

> ... would keep me up all night !
> - pottz
> 
> However, *Sadona* vs *Wendy* could cause insomnia,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your not far off duck ;-)
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## pottz

> Ron- eyes are tired to read but we can watch this vid instead-
> 
> Thunderlaser engraving white paint on a black tile with Norton method
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> sounds exciting but im afraid it would keep me up all night !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Then after the vid- the proper beverage and only upon request the "massage". In which you would have to make arrangements- I can provide the various service that may appeal to you… Again what happens at a tuck-in stays in the tuck-in experience.
> 
> May I suggest that we go for some food before…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


ive tried vietnamese food,had a vietnamese guy that worked for me and he'd bring in food.ill wait for the next truck,thank you. ;-\


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ive tried vietnamese food,had a vietnamese guy that worked for me and he d bring in food. *ill wait for the next truck,thank you. ;-\n*
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> ive tried vietnamese food,had a vietnamese guy that worked for me and he d bring in food. *ill wait for the next truck,thank you. ;-
> *
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


ok ill take it.in truth i love the pepperoni pizza ones !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> LBD More than this old man can handle.
> When the hot sauce craze started all these wild labels followed, Ultra Death and others
> Now we see it in the craft beers and lately in wine labels.
> Kind of like my beer label to be a bit of German and the Wine label a bit of class.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Me too! Not enough beer in the world to cool me back off ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Topamax put us at 8000 post, Wow!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*and as a tribute to Top Max my closing caption to him…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*and a Dire wolf closing vid-*

*Husky Tells Scary Ghost Story! | Spooky Storytime!*






Corelz- maybe it's time to rethink Jokemeister and start making a Corelz and his Dire wolf vids… you have the mind for humor… and I am sure Pottz would back you $$$


----------



## pottz

> LBD More than this old man can handle.
> When the hot sauce craze started all these wild labels followed, Ultra Death and others
> Now we see it in the craft beers and lately in wine labels.
> Kind of like my beer label to be a bit of German and the Wine label a bit of class.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Me too! Not enough beer in the world to cool me back off ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Topamax put us at 8000 post, Wow!!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


comon gunny that was 21 posts ago !


----------



## RichT

My goal when I started following this thread was to post the 8025th comment.

I did it!!!


----------



## pottz

i think if you looked that between the three,interrupted threads, this is the fasting growing thread on lj's.we deffinitely kick stumpy's ass,and any other thread their is.and we did it pg,well at least the last phase-lol. good work boys,and gal pal.


----------



## pottz

> My goal when I started following this thread was to post the 8025th comment.
> 
> I did it!!!
> 
> - Rich


well congrats,but if it had been the 8026th post you would have gotten a 1k gift certificate.oh wait it's meeeee!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> LBD More than this old man can handle.
> When the hot sauce craze started all these wild labels followed, Ultra Death and others
> Now we see it in the craft beers and lately in wine labels.
> Kind of like my beer label to be a bit of German and the Wine label a bit of class.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Me too! Not enough beer in the world to cool me back off ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Topamax put us at 8000 post, Wow!!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


WoW!! Glad I was able to get us over the hump ;-)) All downhill coasting until we get close to 9k, eh?


----------



## pottz

> LBD More than this old man can handle.
> When the hot sauce craze started all these wild labels followed, Ultra Death and others
> Now we see it in the craft beers and lately in wine labels.
> Kind of like my beer label to be a bit of German and the Wine label a bit of class.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Me too! Not enough beer in the world to cool me back off ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Topamax put us at 8000 post, Wow!!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> WoW!! Glad I was able to get us over the hump ;-)) All downhill coasting until we get close to 9k, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


the big one is 8308 then as a combination of the 3 threads will make 20000 posts.yeah i know,get a life,but im proud of where this started and where it has gone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


Monkey should be fine. Lions can't climb trees ;-))

There was a famous bow hunter that lived in the north end of Seattle somewhere in the 50s or 60s, I think. He had trophies of everything but a lion and a water buffalo. He was getting into 70s or 80s so he wanted to get the last 2. He got his lion from a tree stand, but the lion got one of his shoes!

He didn't get a water buffalo. They were close but the buffalo attacked the Land Rover. It was pretty well destroyed because the buffalo was rolling it around ;-)) I never saw this published. A guy here that knew hj9im told me that story.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> LBD More than this old man can handle.
> When the hot sauce craze started all these wild labels followed, Ultra Death and others
> Now we see it in the craft beers and lately in wine labels.
> Kind of like my beer label to be a bit of German and the Wine label a bit of class.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Me too! Not enough beer in the world to cool me back off ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Topamax put us at 8000 post, Wow!!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> WoW!! Glad I was able to get us over the hump ;-)) All downhill coasting until we get close to 9k, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> the big one is 8308 then as a combination of the 3 threads will make 20000 posts.yeah i know,get a life,but im proud of where this started and where it has gone.
> 
> - pottz


Congrats *Pottz* Kept us from going nuts during lockdown ;-)


----------



## pottz

> LBD More than this old man can handle.
> When the hot sauce craze started all these wild labels followed, Ultra Death and others
> Now we see it in the craft beers and lately in wine labels.
> Kind of like my beer label to be a bit of German and the Wine label a bit of class.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Me too! Not enough beer in the world to cool me back off ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Topamax put us at 8000 post, Wow!!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> WoW!! Glad I was able to get us over the hump ;-)) All downhill coasting until we get close to 9k, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> the big one is 8308 then as a combination of the 3 threads will make 20000 posts.yeah i know,get a life,but im proud of where this started and where it has gone.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Congrats *Pottz* Kept us from going nuts during lockdown ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


no bob you guys kept me from going nuts.thank you all for your contributions.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> the big one is 8308 then as a combination of the 3 threads will make 20000 posts.yeah i know,get a life,but im proud of where this started and where it has gone.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Congrats *Pottz* Kept us from going nuts during lockdown ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no bob you guys kept me from going nuts.thank you all for your contributions.
> 
> - pottz


Too many were rants about this wicked city. I heard on CBS Evening News the collapsed condo site is a homicide scene. That gives me hope. Pacific Gas and Electric plead guilty to about 80 negligent homicides in the CAmp Fire. Now if we can move one step closer to justice and hold the wicked managers who ignore safety standards and codes personally liable, we can save lots of lives.


----------



## pottz

> the big one is 8308 then as a combination of the 3 threads will make 20000 posts.yeah i know,get a life,but im proud of where this started and where it has gone.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Congrats *Pottz* Kept us from going nuts during lockdown ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no bob you guys kept me from going nuts.thank you all for your contributions.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Too many were rants about this wicked city. I heard on CBS Evening News the collapsed condo site is a homicide scene. That gives me hope. Pacific Gas and Electric plead guilty to about 80 negligent homicides in the CAmp Fire. Now if we can move one step closer to justice and hold the wicked managers who ignore safety standards and codes personally liable, we can save lots of lives.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yes bob you are right,behind every big company someone makes the decision to do whatever is done,and those need to be held responsible for those actions,but most of the time they melt into the backround,lost in the shadows or explained away.that needs too change,they need too be held responsible for their desisicions.maybe then they will think about the fall out of their stupidity.because someone has too pay,and it's usually the ones that cant afford too!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Congrats *Pottz* Kept us from going nuts during lockdown ;-)
> - TopamaxSurvivor


But I'd question yourall sanity coming out the other end!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Congrats *Pottz* Kept us from going nuts during lockdown ;-)
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> But I d question yourall sanity coming out the other end!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I don't question sanity coming out any more than going in ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Congrats *Pottz* Kept us from going nuts during lockdown ;-)
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> But I d question yourall sanity coming out the other end!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> I don t question sanity coming out any more than going in ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thanks bob! and good nite to all


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*Boys* and *Girls*, last night my missus told me to clear the table.

Hell, with a running start, I just made it!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….ya scroungy misfits…time to wake up and earn yer wood worker pay…..


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all,

Rich The 8025 was funny.

Getting into the shop to finish the step stool.. This way I can drop a stool at my friends house later tonight.

Shot 78 yesterday and lost 15 bucks.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yep, here. I did what you said and the light works fine, with no switch. I redid the wiring from the outlet-box below, to the switch, to the light fixture, and still have the same problem. I have tried two switches and both are new, so I think the problem is in how I am wiring the switch. I will buy a different type switch Monday and try that.

Thanks.


> *Brian* Are you out there? Curious about the switch ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey, Rich, I am glad you accomplished your goal. Bravo.

Hey, did you guys hear about those Navy shock trials where they hurled thousands of pounds of explosives at the Carrier Gerald R. Ford off the coast of Florida? Geological Survey says the blast was equivalent to a 3.9 mag. Then that building fell over. I am sure it was just a coincidence, though.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hey, Rich, I am glad you accomplished your goal. Bravo.
> 
> Hey, did you guys hear about those Navy shock trials where they hurled thousands of pounds of explosives at the Carrier Gerald R. Ford off the coast of Florida? Geological Survey says the blast was equivalent to a 3.9 mag. Then that building fell over. I am sure it was just a coincidence, though.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


LOL


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up late as it was quiet here without the Duke. Now I hear the son and daughter-in-law are off to the Fl Keys in the am and want us to sit their Corgi, Dickens (name says it all). Daughter calls him Sir Barks A Lot.

Shop time later. Spraying the patio and steps with some mold remover. Usually only works part way. 
No dogs makes it the right time.

More coffee and then breakfast.


----------



## corelz125

When a couple of tower cranes collapsed awhile ago here in Manhattan they brought criminal charges against people. I don't remember if any of them stuck. It brought changes and new laws. Now if there's an accident and it goes back to neglect they threaten jail time.


----------



## DevinT

> *Boys* and *Girls*, last night my missus told me to clear the table.
> 
> Hell, with a running start, I just made it!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


ROFL!


----------



## moke

LBD….do you put that hot sauce on some Spam and quackers?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> LBD….do you put that hot sauce on some Spam and quackers?
> 
> - moke


Hot Pockets


----------



## 987Ron

Make Hot Pockets truly Hot!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Spraying Lacquer on that crappy stool. (I saved the top) In the background you can see the start of the bear I am carving.

I will drop off this stool sample later this afternoon.

I think I have a buzz from the Lacquer.



















That Navy blast was on the local news.


----------



## pottz

*I will drop off this stool sample later this afternoon.*
i could have fun with this but i wont ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *I will drop off this stool sample later this afternoon.*
> i could have fun with this but i wont ;-)
> 
> - pottz


I thought same thing. LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Yep, here. I did what you said and the light works fine, with no switch. I redid the wiring from the outlet-box below, to the switch, to the light fixture, and still have the same problem. I have tried two switches and both are new, so I think the problem is in how I am wiring the switch. I will buy a different type switch Monday and try that.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> *Brian* Are you out there? Curious about the switch ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


The switch may be a 4 way that connects the 2 hots together. You are 240 volts in Spain, aren't you?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> When a couple of tower cranes collapsed awhile ago here in Manhattan they brought criminal charges against people. I don t remember if any of them stuck. It brought changes and new laws. Now if there s an accident and it goes back to neglect they threaten jail time.
> 
> - corelz125


The crane that collapsed in Seattle got about $7,000 in fines for killing 4 people. They were removing it at took safety pins out prior to speed up the removal.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *I will drop off this stool sample later this afternoon.*
> i could have fun with this but i wont ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I thought same thing. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey, Rich, I am glad you accomplished your goal. Bravo.
> 
> Hey, did you guys hear about those Navy shock trials where they hurled thousands of pounds of explosives at the Carrier Gerald R. Ford off the coast of Florida? Geological Survey says the blast was equivalent to a 3.9 mag. Then that building fell over. I am sure it was just a coincidence, though.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


https://www.cbsnews.com/news/uss-gerald-ford-shock-trials-earthquake-florida/

If that building cannot stand a 3.9 earthquake, it is not properly built. The Navy test was on the 21st and the collapse happened on the 24th. Inside Edition reported the building had been sinking since the 90s. Engineering reports said it needed structural repairs. The area is not earthquake-prone like the west coast on the Ring of Fire, but there was a magnitude 7.7 earthquake near Jamaica in January 2020.

US Geographical survey says: "In the winter of 1811-1812, a series of three powerful earthquakes of magnitudes about 7.0 to 7.8 and hundreds of aftershocks occurred near New Madrid, Missouri. These shocks were so strong that observers reported that the land distorted into visible rolling waves. They changed the course of the Mississippi River, created a vast area of ground deformation and liquefaction features; and they were felt widely along the east coast of the U.S. 800 to 1000 miles away. Because the surrounding area was mostly undeveloped at the time, few deaths were reported and these events stirred relatively little attention then. In August of 1886, a strong earthquake occurred in Charleston, South Carolina. Magnitude is estimated at 6.8 to 7.2. Much of the city of Charleston was damaged or destroyed. Earthquakes in the East are not confined to these areas; they have been recorded in every State east of the Mississippi. Damaging earthquakes have occurred historically in nearly every eastern State.

2) Earthquakes of the same magnitude affect larger areas in the East than in the West:

The size of the geographic area affected by ground shaking depends on the magnitude of the earthquake and the rate at which the amplitudes of body and surface seismic waves decrease as distance from the causative fault increases. Comparison of the areas affected by the same Modified Mercalli intensity of ground shaking in the 1906 San Francisco, California, the 1971 San Fernando, California, the 1811-12 New Madrid, Missouri, and the 1886 Charleston, South Carolina, earthquakes shows that a given intensity of ground shaking extends over a much larger area in the Eastern United States. Ground shaking affects a larger area because amplitudes of seismic waves decrease more slowly in the east than in the west as distance from the causative fault increases."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all, up late as it was quiet here without the Duke. Now I hear the son and daughter-in-law are off to the Fl Keys in the am and want us to sit their Corgi, Dickens (name says it all). Daughter calls him Sir Barks A Lot.
> 
> Shop time later. Spraying the patio and steps with some mold remover. Usually only works part way.
> No dogs makes it the right time.
> 
> More coffee and then breakfast.
> 
> - 987Ron


Spray it with vinegar. I gave up on mold control until I discovered vinegar. Chlorine mixed with water leaves enough moisture behind to support mold's recovery ;-(


----------



## 987Ron

Buildings sinking or leaning in Fl. is not new. The Pier 66 building in Ft. Lauderdale has a history of that. I think concreate was pumped under it a one time. Goes back 20 years or more. Nice Marina lots of very expensive yachts there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Buildings sinking or leaning in Fl. is not new. The Pier 66 building in Ft. Lauderdale has a history of that. I think concreate was pumped under it a one time. Goes back 20 years or more. Nice Marina lots of very expensive yachts there.
> 
> - 987Ron


Sounds like a recipe for disaster ;-(


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *I will drop off this stool sample later this afternoon.*
> i could have fun with this but i wont ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I thought same thing. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I will,








and doggone,


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> LBD….do you put that hot sauce on some Spam and quackers?
> 
> - moke


Full strength is reserved for *jerk**s*. The *Spicy Spam* is appertisers with aperitifs.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- You are one of the most stalwart characters here- I saw your post… then I knew that Corelz's joke following would come in like buzzards…

The "step stool" look well built- good job.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Tonight- for Saturday tuck-in * We have a just lasered game from the Duck- "Ride-em Cowboys". We can play a short game before the tuck-in. One of us will be the top cowboy and the other the bottom cowboy and I don't want to spoil it by adding any more info…

Ron- take a break tonight let others want a tuck-in. Pottz would be a good choice and to push the envelope maybe Gunny?

Closing note: The title "Ride-em cowboys"

*1940's*










*2021…* (It is sold on Barnes and Noble)


----------



## pottz

> *Tonight- for Saturday tuck-in * We have a just lasered game from the Duck- "Ride-em Cowboys". We can play a short game before the tuck-in. One of us will be the top cowboy and the other the bottom cowboy and I don t want to spoil it by adding any more info…
> 
> Ron- take a break tonight let others want a tuck-in. Pottz would be a good choice and to push the envelope maybe Gunny?
> 
> Closing note: The title "Ride-em cowboys"
> 
> *1940 s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2021…* (It is sold on Barnes and Noble)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*One of us will be the top cowboy and the other the bottom cowboy*
you like broke back mountain dw ?


----------



## pottz

hey a shout out to devins project just posted,if you havn't seen it get over there it is mind blowing.amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron- take a break tonight let others want a tuck-in. Pottz would be a good choice and to push the envelope maybe Gunny?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No tuck in needed, have the Corgi, dog sitting till Fri. A Corgi is sure not a Chessie or a Lab, not sure it is even a dog. .


----------



## corelz125

This one is long but fitting for Bob. I know it's too much reading for the duck

A traditional tunisian joke I was told by my grandmother and she heard from hers. The bey(King) was missing his mistress who was living far away. He decided to pay her a visit wearing his more expensive clothes, but out of precaution, he decided to first ask his wazir(minister) of weather whether there would be rain on that day. The wazir paused for 5 minutes, assessing the clouds, counting them, comparing their shapes and colors, and writing down gibberish on an expensive silk paper. At the end, he went to the bey and said: "Sire, there will be no rain this week. If anything, there are risks of drought.". That made the bey happy and he went along on his journey.

While on the road, he crossed paths with an old hooded man having a donkey. The bey said: "Hey you old thing, can't you see from the blue of the sky and the heat of the sun that it won't rain? Why are you wearing a hooded coat?" to which the old man answered: "I thank Your Majesty for the concerns, but you shouldn't be wearing these summer clothes for it will rain today before sunset. " The bey didn't want to waste time there so he just kept on going thinking the old man is crazy.

Obviously, it rained while the bey was midway through. And believe when I say that it was rain like it never rained before since Noah's flood! The bey arrived tired and soaked to his mistress who couldn't help but laugh at the sight of the most powerful man in the country in such a poor state. Needless to say that he didn't get some that night.

Days later when the storm got dissipated and he finally got back to his castle, he fired the wazir and summoned the old man. That man showed up in court with his donkey. The bey didn't seem to care and said: "Oh wise elder, you managed to predict the rain when even my most educated expert could not. Would you please take his place and become my wazir of weather?"

To which the old man responded: "My King, I cannot accept, for I know nothing of weather. It is my donkey that is mighty for it raises its ears when sun will shine and lay them down when rain will set."

"I see" the bey said "in that case, it is the donkey that will now be my minister".

And it is since that day that we tunisians have the custom of having donkeys in the government!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 from DW


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy last few nights working on getting faucet in the wall of my back building. Got the pipes all run and sealed and faucet installed. Pressure checked for couple of hours while I cleaned up a bit, passed. One step of several towards getting water to back building. Next is 70 feet of trench and then lay some PVC in it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*corelz* I wish we had donkeys in our gubbermint instead of [email protected]$$e$.


----------



## pottz

> *corelz* I wish we had donkeys in our gubbermint instead of [email protected]$$e$.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1


----------



## corelz125

Gunny at least you are only going through dirt. I went through my driveway last year to run new wiring to the garage. Don't have to go that far down to get past the frost line in GA?


----------



## pottz

> Gunny at least you are only going through dirt. I went through my driveway last year to run new wiring to the garage. Don t have to go that far down to get past the frost line in GA?
> 
> - corelz125


frost line,whats that


----------



## corelz125

Pottz you go to deep you might cause an earthquake


----------



## pottz

> Pottz you go to deep you might cause an earthquake
> 
> - corelz125


if you ever look at the sites that track quakes you'll see we have them everyday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz you go to deep you might cause an earthquake
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *if you ever look at the sites that track quakes you ll see we have them everyday.*
> 
> - pottz


Very similar to the Garage forum… some posts quake and the others go to the "post" count…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here is another city that was hit by flooding- Detroit… Let's focus on commerce here is an article that shows the commercial effects

*Stellantis shipping yard flooded in Detroit, Jeep and Ford production disrupted*

https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/chrysler/2021/06/26/new-jeep-grand-cherokees-submerged-detroit-flood/5359756001/


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny at least you are only going through dirt. I went through my driveway last year to run new wiring to the garage. Don t have to go that far down to get past the frost line in GA?
> 
> - corelz125


18 inches is as far as I have to go here. Thankfully.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Well my stool was a hit. I take pride in my stools.

We don't have earth quakes in fla. we have sink holes which is likely the cause of that building collapse.

Men big come back in cards to beat the lady's last night!

Today golf in an away game year long series is tied 5-5.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning alll on the porch with my first cup. Calm, humid, can hear the greens mower down the way. 
Had a golfers shot make it into the garage yesterday, bounced off a tree in the neighbors yard.. Always wonder why golfers when their shot hits a house they go past with a "who me " attitude, never looking in that direction. All golfers on courses that have homes on the course should have to have their golf balls stamped with their name and phone number. 
A golfer that hit two consecutive shots into the back yard while we were their when I yelled at him ask well what was he suppose to do I suggested lessons with the pro. He only looked blank and went on.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…uuummmm….


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Just sold a box to an American client who lives here with her Spanish husband, the 5yr anniversary present for Him. She was formerly a Radio City Rockette.

I only mention this because it was the first project I posted here on L.J.s, and the first box I made - except that one in junior-highschool shop class (which I still have). I reworked it some as to her requirements, put in a false bottom, did an inlay with their names and anniversary date on the inside lid. They came out to pick it up. He was very happy.

Now I will use that money to take my wife out for deluxe, super fresh, seafood dinner, to celebrate our 24yr anniversary tonight.


----------



## corelz125

Congratulations Brian


----------



## bandit571

Congrats Brain…on both accounts..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Just sold a box to an American client who lives here with her Spanish husband, the 5yr anniversary present for Him. She was formerly a Radio City Rockette.
> 
> I only mention this because it was the first project I posted here on L.J.s, and the first box I made - except that one in junior-highschool shop class (which I still have). I reworked it some as to her requirements, put in a false bottom, did an inlay with their names and anniversary date on the inside lid. They came out to pick it up. He was very happy.
> 
> Now I will use that money to take my wife out for deluxe, super fresh, seafood dinner, to celebrate our 24yr anniversary tonight.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning to ya…uuummmm….
> 
> - bandit571


Yes, I agree. I am up and functional, coffee in hand. Might feel like joining the human race in a bit, or not. It's a crap shoot. Could go either way.

Place your bets!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

@Devlin


----------



## bandit571

+1


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

I take pride in my stools.**
damn petey i gotta bite my tongue again.lol.


----------



## 987Ron

Today is pretty good for us. Breakfast and coffee on the porch early, even the Corgi is being good. Watched the F! race from Austria and one of my favorites drivers won.

All those planes on the swap really look good, and then to just give them away. Wow, great people on this site.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron, we may not give away hand planes here at the Garage, but we do give advice…


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, we may not give away hand planes here at the Garage, but we do give advice…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sometimes wonderful and useful and other times…..well…humor…interesting…..???


----------



## 987Ron

Got the Blackstone fired up. I got volunteered to cook lunch so Philly Cheesesteak on a hoagie roll. Home made chips. Some kind of gluten free roll for the wife and daughter. Some Breyers Ice cream this afternoon. 
Take it easy this afternoon. Siesta ??


----------



## corelz125

Bob in a duplex box with one gfci and one regular receptacle. With the gfci first is a jumper from the gfci to the regular work or should they be off a pigtail?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob in a duplex box with one gfci and one regular receptacle. With the gfci first is a jumper from the gfci to the regular work or should they be off a pigtail?
> 
> - corelz125


The GFCI is marked for power IN the top connections I believe. The regular outlet needs to be fed off the OUT connections. You can feed as many as you want from that regular.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> * I take pride in my stools.*
> damn petey i gotta bite my tongue again.lol.
> 
> - pottz


I'm tounge tied too ;-))

Not moving around today. Do not want to generate any HEAT. It looks like the weather girl flubbed her dub. It is only 95 at 2 PM ;-))

Today will be the record for this date by a few degrees, not 11 degrees hotter ;-)) The other stations in the area show the same as mine, under 100.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Just sold a box to an American client who lives here with her Spanish husband, the 5yr anniversary present for Him. She was formerly a Radio City Rockette.
> 
> I only mention this because it was the first project I posted here on L.J.s, and the first box I made - except that one in junior-highschool shop class (which I still have). I reworked it some as to her requirements, put in a false bottom, did an inlay with their names and anniversary date on the inside lid. They came out to pick it up. He was very happy.
> 
> Now I will use that money to take my wife out for deluxe, super fresh, seafood dinner, to celebrate our 24yr anniversary tonight.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Congrats Brian.

My high school shop class was 3 years of agriculture. Closest we got to woodworking was the framing square and rafter cutting. WE learned welding with electric and gas, blacksmithing, everything thing to be a self-sufficient farmer. We mad drill bit sharpening gauges. I thought mine was better than the one I have. A few years ago a friend told me mine was so much better he swapped them ;-)) I did make a gun cabinet as my senior project. Used lumber from the lumber yard and stained it with walnut. I had to invent the process and techniques. It turned out pretty well considering I didn't know anything about cabinet making. The frames for the glass doors were backed with 1/4" plywood.


----------



## corelz125

The GFCI is marked for power IN the top connections I believe. The regular outlet needs to be fed off the OUT connections. You can feed as many as you want from that regular.

- TopamaxSurvivor
[/QUOTE]

The gfci was labeled for the 2 screws to feed the next one. I used a jumper instead of a pigtail for the hot and neutral I used a pigtail for the ground.


----------



## sras

Just got back from wine tasting in Prosser WA. Hit 108 there yesterday. Here in Vancouver we are supposed to hit 112. Now at 110. I have a cast iron frying pan on the sidewalk out front. It's at 148. Needs to be 158 to fry an egg. Not sure it's going to get there.

I had to skip the ~200 posts since I last checked in. I did see a few of them.

DS - the casket build is beautiful and very meaningful. Not sure I could do that.

DW - My best friend in high school had a 67 Cougar. Hi performance 298 with a shift kit in the auto trans. Fastest I ever went was in that car - 125mph. A few years later we took it out and he was doing about 70 and the car switched lanes on its own. He put it away and didn't drive it again. Loved that car…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The GFCI is marked for power IN the top connections I believe. The regular outlet needs to be fed off the OUT connections. You can feed as many as you want from that regular.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> The gfci was labeled for the 2 screws to feed the next one. I used a jumper instead of a pigtail for the hot and neutral I used a pigtail for the ground.
> 
> - corelz125


That is fine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Steve* I had a 67 Cougar with a 289. The Fastest I ever drove it was about 110. It was just a 2 barrel carb, not the high performance. The front end needed replacement and alignment a lot! ;-((


----------



## sras

Bob - for a while I kept thinking I should buy one to relive the "good ol' days". I finally decided that old cars are fun to look at but not so fun to own. Not sure if I'm right… My friend passed away last year to brain cancer. Got to see him a few times before that. Glad I did.


----------



## sras

That car had a 4 barrel and would chirp the tires when it shifted (when pushed).


----------



## 987Ron

The P car is 209 cu in. displacement, 142 mph Robling Road Raceway. Very stable not at full speed, straight away to short to get full speed. Did drive a Lotus 23 in a race and hit around 180. Couple of different tracks. Not a street car, but did drive it and a Lotus 11 on the road a few times for fun. 
Speed is relative to conditions, car, driver, road. 140 on a track is not as fast as 90 on the interstate with traffic.

As Sterling Moss said: "If everything is under control you are not driving fast enough!" Mario Andretti copied the saying..


----------



## sras

Outside temp 111. Frying pan is at 151.


----------



## sras

Ron - because I have merely above average driving skills I am impressed with a small thrills in driving


----------



## 987Ron

At one time my ego told me I was pretty good…..however….looking back not so sure, as age has set in the few times recently that I have ventured onto the track at Roebling it was obvious that the old reflexes, eyes, and desire are not what it once was. While the lap times are respectable, nothing to brag about. As the old saying says "The older I get the faster I was." Still fun to push a car or push myself a bit. In a great car the average driver never pushes the car to the cars limits, but pushes things to the drivers limits. Even at F! level the car is often better than the driver.


----------



## sras

> As the old saying says "The older I get the faster I was."
> 
> - 987Ron


I had a t-shirt that said that. Got it when I turned 40. I gave it away. It wasn't funny anymore.


----------



## sras

Frying pan hit 156. Added oil and temp dropped to 150. Waiting a bit…

Outside still at 111


----------



## pottz

man i was looking at the temps all up the west coast this morning and record temps for this time of year almost everywhere.im lucky where im at we only hit about 84 today.but im only about 5m from the beach.humidity though has been high due to monsoonal moisture coming up from mexico.id rather have more heat and dry.


----------



## 987Ron

My favorite book on driving was written about 1964 "The Racing Driver, The Theory and Practice of Fast Driving" by Denis Jenkinson. Jenkinson was the navigator for Sterling Moss when they drove the 1957 Mille Miglia in Italy. They averaged 99 mph for 1000 kilometers over unimproved two lane roads through the country and small towns. No safety improvements, trees, light poles, houses and crowds crowding the sides of the road. The more respected the driver the more the crowds pushed out onto the roads as the cars came by. The speed they averaged is still the record. That race has not been run in many years….modern safety concerns. 
They had no electronic communications between driver and navigator. Communication by hand signals to noisy be heard talking. No gps, No strategist, just a great car, with a tach and a few gauges. Open top. Driver and Navigator in polo shirts, open sleeves, no driving suits.


----------



## sras

Well, I think I'll try the frying egg thing again tomorrow. We are supposed to hit 113. Today peaked at 111. All I know is 111 is REALLY HOT!


----------



## pottz

> Well, I think I ll try the frying egg thing again tomorrow. We are supposed to hit 113. Today peaked at 111. All I know is 111 is REALLY HOT!
> 
> - sras


here in the southbay of socal we hit 113 several years ago,lets just say some of my plants didn't survive.


----------



## bandit571

Saw an interesting Ford, today…..BRIGHT yellow. 2 door body was a fast back style. Tail lights looked like a Mustang's…...except…..on the rear fender…..FALCON…...looked like a mismatch between the Ford Maverick back in the 60s, and the first Mustangs….still..it did look showroom ready…


----------



## 987Ron

Know absolutely nothing about the Ford Falcon Fastback. Did find a picture.


----------



## sras

> here in the southbay of socal we hit 113 several years ago,lets just say some of my plants didn t survive.
> 
> - pottz


We're watering those that show stress. It's interesting how some plants look okay and an hour later they're showing heavy stress.


----------



## pottz

> here in the southbay of socal we hit 113 several years ago,lets just say some of my plants didn t survive.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We re watering those that show stress. It s interesting how some plants look okay and an hour later they re showing heavy stress.
> 
> - sras


the problem steve is if the temps get too high more water wont help,they will just shrivel up and fry, if you can cover up the most sensitive ones and shield from the sun.or buy new plants !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob - for a while I kept thinking I should buy one to relive the "good ol days". I finally decided that old cars are fun to look at but not so fun to own. Not sure if I m right… My friend passed away last year to brain cancer. Got to see him a few times before that. Glad I did.
> 
> - sras


If I had one I'd get too many tickets ;-(( I can't believe my kid never got one with his 73 Mach I Mustang with a 351 4 speed. I'm probably lucky to have survived dring that Cougar too fast!

Condolences to your friend. Seems like most of my closest friends are gone in the last few years. One of my friend's wife died of brain cancer about the time my migraines went 24/7 for a decade ;-(

*Ron* Lucky nobody stepped out in the average 99 mph race as they did at Tour de France. Looked like most of the field was in a pile.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Seattle got its 103, but the official temp is at SeaTac airport. We never passed 95. I think 2 square miles of concrete at the airport may be the reason it is so hot.


----------



## corelz125

DW is scarce tonight. Is he with his paramour?


----------



## corelz125

The veterinarian told the blonde that her dog needed some exercise.

You need to make sure the dog runs around, the doctor said.

Try playing a game of fetch.

I can't play fetch with my dog, the blonde said.

Why not? the doctor asked.

Because, she replied, He can't throw.


----------



## pottz

> DW is scarce tonight. Is he with his paramour?
> 
> - corelz125


oooh la laaa


----------



## corelz125

A country preacher had a teenage son, and it was time the boy should give some thought to choosing a profession. Like many young men, the boy didn't really know what he wanted to do, and he didn't seem too concerned about it.

One day, while the boy was away at school, his father decided to try an experiment. He went into the boy's room and placed on his study table four objects:

A bible, a silver dollar, a bottle of Jack Daniels, and a Playboy magazine.
'I'll just hide behind the door, the preacher said to himself, 'and when he comes home from school this afternoon, I'll see which object he picks up.'

'If it's the Bible, he's going to be a preacher like me, and what a blessing that would be! 'If he picks up the dollar, he's going to be a business-man, and that would be okay, too. 'But, if he picks up the bottle, he's going to be a no-good drunkard, and Lord, what a shame that would be. 'And worst of all, if he picks up that magazine, he's going to be a skirt-chasing bum.'

The old man waited anxiously, and soon heard his son's footsteps as he entered the house whistling and heading for his room.

The boy tossed his books on the bed, and as he turned to leave the room, he spotted the objects on the table. With curiosity in his eye, he walked over to inspect them.

Finally, he picked up the Bible and placed it under his arm.

He picked up the Silver Dollar and dropped into his pocket.

He uncorked the bottle and took a big drink while he admired this month's centerfold.

'Lord have mercy,' the old preacher whispered in horror, 'He's going to be the next president!'


----------



## pottz

> The veterinarian told the blonde that her dog needed some exercise.
> 
> You need to make sure the dog runs around, the doctor said.
> 
> Try playing a game of fetch.
> 
> I can't play fetch with my dog, the blonde said.
> 
> Why not? the doctor asked.
> 
> Because, she replied, He can't throw.
> 
> - corelz125


i know it's the end of a long week buddy,but you can do better ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Climate* for myself and CA is an arid area- people have come with a plentiful source of water/$$$ and tried to change the landscape. It worked but now the price to pay for what society wants. There is another electrical crisis brewing in CA….

*Pottz will we need candles for our tuck-in tonight?* They are flameless…










*As for Portland and Seatle- *

Isaiah Chapter 24

5 The earth also is defiled under the inhabitants thereof; because they have transgressed the laws, changed the ordinance, broken the everlasting covenant.

6 Therefore hath the curse devoured the earth, and they that dwell therein are desolate: therefore the inhabitants of the earth are burned, and few men left.


----------



## sras

> the problem steve is if the temps get too high more water wont help,they will just shrivel up and fry, if you can cover up the most sensitive ones and shield from the sun.or buy new plants !
> 
> - pottz


We've got a couple that didn't respond to water. Others did. Better to water when it's cooler. Some of the stressed ones are ones that we moved this spring…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Citing a serious flight test incident and lack of design maturity, FAA slows Boeing 777X certification

Looks like 346 bodies were enough to get the FAA's attention. I'm curious how many it will take to get our chity's attention ;-(

https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/citing-a-serious-flight-test-incident-and-lack-of-design-maturity-faa-slows-boeing-777x-certification/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BNA_062721162407+Citing+serious+concerns%2c+FAA+slows+Boeing+777X+certification_6_27_2021&utm_term=


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> A country preacher had a teenage son, and it was time the boy should give some thought to choosing a profession. Like many young men, the boy didn't really know what he wanted to do, and he didn't seem too concerned about it.
> 
> One day, while the boy was away at school, his father decided to try an experiment. He went into the boy's room and placed on his study table four objects:
> 
> A bible, a silver dollar, a bottle of Jack Daniels, and a Playboy magazine.
> 'I'll just hide behind the door, the preacher said to himself, 'and when he comes home from school this afternoon, I'll see which object he picks up.'
> 
> 'If it's the Bible, he's going to be a preacher like me, and what a blessing that would be! 'If he picks up the dollar, he's going to be a business-man, and that would be okay, too. 'But, if he picks up the bottle, he's going to be a no-good drunkard, and Lord, what a shame that would be. 'And worst of all, if he picks up that magazine, he's going to be a skirt-chasing bum.'
> 
> The old man waited anxiously, and soon heard his son's footsteps as he entered the house whistling and heading for his room.
> 
> The boy tossed his books on the bed, and as he turned to leave the room, he spotted the objects on the table. With curiosity in his eye, he walked over to inspect them.
> 
> Finally, he picked up the Bible and placed it under his arm.
> 
> He picked up the Silver Dollar and dropped into his pocket.
> 
> He uncorked the bottle and took a big drink while he admired this month's centerfold.
> 
> 'Lord have mercy,' the old preacher whispered in horror, 'He's going to be the next president!'
> 
> - corelz125


LOL-now thats the joke meister !!!!


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


*LMAQFAO!!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

delete

I have had a couple of Mother-in-laws all were good. Maybe if Pottz were the son-in-law then this could be the reason for a mother-in-law banter…

The animal must learn the guidelines in society- shout out to Ron for attempting to give Duke a chance…
In closing, the speed limit is 65… deal with it. When it comes to electricity good luck on try to expand its boundaries. I enjoyed the posts on electricity…


----------



## corelz125

I posted a dw approved joke then a good one.


----------



## pottz

> delete
> 
> I have had a couple of Mother-in-laws all were good. Maybe if Pottz were the son-in-law then this could be the reason for a mother-in-law banter…
> 
> The animal must learn the guidelines in society- shout out to Ron for attempting to give Duke a chance…
> In closing, the speed limit is 65… deal with it. When it comes to electricity good luck on try to expand its boundaries. I enjoyed the posts on electricity…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw you having a bad day my friend.maybe you need a tuck in?


----------



## pottz

> I posted a dw approved joke then a good one.
> 
> - corelz125


*AMEN !!!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> delete
> 
> I have had a couple of Mother-in-laws all were good. Maybe if Pottz were the son-in-law then this could be the reason for a mother-in-law banter…
> 
> The animal must learn the guidelines in society- shout out to Ron for attempting to give Duke a chance…
> In closing, the speed limit is 65… deal with it. When it comes to electricity good luck on try to expand its boundaries. I enjoyed the posts on electricity…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Speed limits are 70 and 75 up north ;-) Nite, nite, sleep tight.


----------



## pottz

hell you go 75 on our freeways and your getting left in the dust.socal drivers are nuts.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We ve got a couple that didn t respond to water. Others did. Better to water when it s cooler. Some of the stressed ones are ones that we moved this spring…
> 
> - sras


They don't have the root connection that permanent plants do. Corn was our first stress on the farm. Right about now it was poised to grow half a foot a day. The silage corn they grew when I was a kid would be 25- 28 feet tall! Dad measured one on the edge of the field that was 22 feet. They were several feet taller a few rows from the edge. Later, they started growing 8 feet tall varieties to get a higher grain content.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corelz and Ron-* do you guys have special food for the feedings? As my animal's age, I try to follow the necessary changes in their diet…

*Switching Your Husky To A Raw Food Diet! (Part 1)*






*and for Pottz- *re: humor


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hell you go 75 on our freeways and your getting left in the dust.socal drivers are nuts.
> 
> - pottz


75% of drivers polled say they drive aggressively. Need to go at least 10 over to keep from getting rearended.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> delete
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dw you having a bad day my friend.maybe you need a tuck in?
> 
> - pottz


Paramore Amber in MI- tucked in

Paramore Ilene in AZ- I helped her put in a closet shelf

I was able to prototype a few laser projects… re: an outdoor sign… to be continued…










white ceramic tile lasered then paint filled…


----------



## pottz

> hell you go 75 on our freeways and your getting left in the dust.socal drivers are nuts.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 75% of drivers polled say they drive aggressively. Need to go at least 10 over to keep from getting rearended.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


if your smart here you dont drive aggressive you drive defensive,thats what i thought my son.or have a ******************** load of insurance.my wife used to work insurance,were insured too the hilt.go ahead,i dare you you-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hell you go 75 on our freeways and your getting left in the dust.socal drivers are nuts.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 75% of drivers polled say they drive aggressively. Need to go at least 10 over to keep from getting rearended.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


My point we are given boundaries, along with our pets and employees… Boundaries are pushed- the animal wants to stretch them. It soon begins then what will authority accept from the animal.

*Entropy* is a scientific concept, as well as a measurable physical property that is most commonly associated with a state of disorder, randomness, or uncertainty.

Here is an example of an animal pushing its boundaries… *Arkansas State Police 109 MPH PIT Maneuver | The Complete Pursuit*






I hope that a mother-in-law didn't drive him to do it….


----------



## pottz

> delete
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> dw you having a bad day my friend.maybe you need a tuck in?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Paramore Amber in MI- tucked in
> 
> Paramore Ilene in AZ- I helped her put in a closet shelf
> 
> I was able to prototype a few laser projects… re: an outdoor sign… to be continued…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white ceramic tile lasered then paint filled…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


you go boy friend,wooo hooo stud muffin.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I would rather have a DW wake-up breakfast from you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corelez *- your DW jokes are appreciated but any thoughts on how you are feeding our site animal "Dire wolf?










ps make sure to let me know when his birthday in August is…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- I would rather have a DW wake-up breakfast from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah thats a "cali" breakfast but id rather have bisquits and gravy…..........


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Just got back from *wine tasting* in Prosser WA. *Hit 108* there yesterday.
> - sras


******************** *sras*, not being shekel con scious, but the best I've done is 4 litres in 1 day.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - Desert Woodworker


*I'm a believer too.* I hear rumour that *JC* used a *Rotex* too.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Tesla recalled like 300,000 cars do to the cruse control going on by itself and going very fast. Could this be what happed to our golfing member?

You guys had a party last night.

Boys won yesterday to go up 6-5, I was low man with 80 (low being good)

Up at 4am.

Have a great day


----------



## corelz125

The dire wolf gets a diet food. He used to get pedigree but he was to heavy. A lot of northern breed owners go with the raw diet. I dont trust giving him raw meat.


----------



## 987Ron

Ditto on not trusting raw meat for the dogs. The older lab (12) is given a senior blend by Victor Dog Food. It has additives for joints and such. The 3 yr. old is given Victor sporting dog blend. More protein. Both also get a glob or two of canned dog food on their evening meal. Wife sometimes brews up a mix of rice, some vegetables, chicken for the addition to the evening meals. Just to flavor it up not very much. One treat after last call for the back yard potty call in the evening. Training items are pieces of weaners or a treat called Charlie Bears.

Wife has done a lot of research on dog food Most are not to good. We never give the dogs food or treats from China. Victor Dog food is made in NE Texas and sources most ingredients within a 200 mile radius.

Morning all on the porch with my coffee. Have a great day.


----------



## corelz125

My neighbor gave me a 50lb bag of food. Reviews were mixed on it. I don't think I'll use it also it's not good to keep his weight down. Maybe I'll see if the animal shelter will take it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Details make or break a project. Spent time on this mount for faucet. It sits flush so the screws do sit at an angle. Recessed the faucet 1/8 inch on mounting block I made to fit opening.


----------



## bandit571

uuuuummmmm, Monday? Enough said…

Dogs usually get Old Roy Complete…..with a "Dingo" stick treat…one a day.


----------



## sras

Good morning all. Got up at 4:30 so I could get a bike ride in below 80 degrees.

Supposed to hit 114 today. We're not used to this and a significant % of homes don't have AC. I don't think I'll repeat the frying pan experiment today. I could get it hot enough using mirrors but then it's just another solar oven.

Might get some shop time in before it warms up. No AC in there!


----------



## 987Ron

High today 85 with humidity feels like 90. 85% chance of rain all day. Same tomorrow, rain chance down to 60%.
Lot better than those west coast temps. And the AC is on and works. Don't overdo in that heat.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bull********************ting Is Actually a Sign of Intelligence, Study Finds*
https://www.vice.com/en/article/88nmvz/bull********************ting-sign-intelligence-psychology-lying
People who have the ability and skill to bull******************** their way through a conversation may actually be more intelligent, according to new research.

Pottz what were you saying?...


----------



## pottz

> *Bull********************ting Is Actually a Sign of Intelligence, Study Finds*
> https://www.vice.com/en/article/88nmvz/bull********************ting-sign-intelligence-psychology-lying
> People who have the ability and skill to bull******************** their way through a conversation may actually be more intelligent, according to new research.
> 
> Pottz what were you saying?...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i was saying it's all bull********************.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> 'If it's the Bible, he's going to be a preacher like me, and what a blessing that would be! 'If he picks up the dollar, he's going to be a business-man, and that would be okay, too. 'But, if he picks up the bottle, he's going to be a no-good drunkard, and Lord, what a shame that would be. 'And worst of all, if he picks up that magazine, he's going to be a skirt-chasing bum.'
> 
> The old man waited anxiously, and soon heard his son's footsteps as he entered the house whistling and heading for his room.
> 
> The boy tossed his books on the bed, and as he turned to leave the room, he spotted the objects on the table. With curiosity in his eye, he walked over to inspect them.
> 
> Finally, he picked up the Bible and placed it under his arm.
> 
> He picked up the Silver Dollar and dropped into his pocket.
> 
> He uncorked the bottle and took a big drink while he admired this month's centerfold.
> 
> 'Lord have mercy,' the old preacher whispered in horror, 'He's going to be the next president!'
> 
> - corelz125


That could be good or bad, a little sip isn't a bad thing unless it makes you fall up the stairs. A little money can be a good thing or bad, depends on whether you're using it to start businesses and employ people or if you're donating it to planned parenthood.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Too hot here too, dudes and dudettes, for a couple weeks now. My veggies in the raised beds are not happy. Then, two days ago the damn donkeys managed to long-neck it right over the fencing and eat most of the cucumber plants and put a good dent in the tomato plants. I didnt think it was possible to hate an animal, well, hate is a strong word. Their parents will definitely be receiving a strongly worded letter in the mail.

So, Topa, I think I missed one of your posts or two - heres what I have got -










This works, no problems, no breaker pops.

My question is, before I tape the N connection off and close up the box - do you see any problem with this?


> ? Like FireStarter problems


??? If I connect the blue N wires into the switch, in any config, it doesnt work.

I wouldnt have thought of doing it this way without your previous advice!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- be careful with submitting an answer without a disclaimer or a release contract for liability… You don't want to be a FL building inspector in today's world… [ :>) ]


----------



## RichT




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Too hot here too, dudes and dudettes, for a couple weeks now. My veggies in the raised beds are not happy. Then, two days ago the damn donkeys managed to long-neck it right over the fencing and eat most of the cucumber plants and put a good dent in the tomato plants. I didnt think it was possible to hate an animal, well, hate is a strong word. Their parents will definitely be receiving a strongly worded letter in the mail.
> 
> So, Topa, I think I missed one of your posts or two - heres what I have got -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This works, no problems, no breaker pops.
> 
> My question is, before I tape the N connection off and close up the box - do you see any problem with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ? Like FireStarter problems
> 
> 
> 
> ??? If I connect the blue N wires into the switch, in any config, it doesnt work.
> 
> I wouldnt have thought of doing it this way without your previous advice!!!!!
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
Click to expand...

I don't really know what is legal and proper there. If it is a 240 or 208-volt circuit, here both legs would be required to be switched. The splice should have a mechanical connector like a wire nut, not just taped. Here soldering is not a legal connection. We don't have switches that look like that. I suspect it is a 4-way switch shorting out the circuit instead of a single-pole switch. If it were an American or Canadian switch, it would be obvious as to what it is.

Single poles turn on and off from a single location. 3-way switches are used to control from 2 locations. 4-way switches are added between the 3-ways to add more switch points. The 3-ways flop the wires back and forth for off and on. The 4-ways crisscross them back and forth. There may be some other issue with the switch but I have no idea what it might be.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Bull********************ting Is Actually a Sign of Intelligence, Study Finds*
> https://www.vice.com/en/article/88nmvz/bull********************ting-sign-intelligence-psychology-lying
> People who have the ability and skill to bull******************** their way through a conversation may actually be more intelligent, according to new research.
> 
> Pottz what were you saying?...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sounds like Dunning Kruger Effect confirmation ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

My dawg has been throwing up. Quite a bit now. He is drinking water. Pretty sure he ate something, but we don't know what. He is resting now. Wife is making him rice.

I went to the gym after golf (wa hoo) I have got to get into a routine.

I see Brian and Topa have made some progress on the electrical issue.

I checked lumber prices at HD and lowes a 2×4x8 is still over 8 bucks, 3/4" 4×8 ply good stuff is 90 bucks….no price drop yet.

Little shop time, just cleaned up after the stool project.

I'm going to ignore the 4 or 5 projects I have started and modify my clamp rack.

Getting ready for a cocktail.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Ok, Topa. Thanks Man. I think you are correct about the three-way/four-way switch shorting the circuit. I will use a mechanical connector, rather than tape it, but we dont have those nifty twist on ones you have over there, as far as I know, havent ever seen them here.

Next time I have an electrician here out who knows what he is doing, I will have him look at this, sort it properly.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Think I need a tire.


----------



## corelz125

Think they need more than just a tire the way that thing is worn


----------



## 987Ron

How goes the heat wave? Not to bad here, rain, 78 now, humid. 
No shop time today. Lazy Spent the afternoon reading, sipping unsweet ice tea and eating cookies. Need a new project to get the juices flowing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- have you ever considered "charity to others"- For instance, you could send a nice gift to one of us and I think that you would get a feeling of something like you never had before.

*Luke 3:11*

*He answered and said to them, "He who has two tunics, let him give to him who has none; and he who has food, let him do likewise."*


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron- have you ever considered "charity to others"- For instance, you could send a nice gift to one of us and I think that you would get a feeling of something like you never had before.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Charity is one thing begging is something else DW. If one sent a gift to one of the Gunny's Garage group would not the others feel slighted? How to chose which one or two or three? Just sent a nice donation to the Chesapeake Bay Retriever Rescue and spending a bit to get Duke in shape. Still waiting for the millionaire to knock on the door.


----------



## sras

> How goes the heat wave? Not to bad here, rain, 78 now, humid.
> No shop time today. Lazy Spent the afternoon reading, sipping unsweet ice tea and eating cookies. Need a new project to get the juices flowing.
> 
> - 987Ron


We might get a little hotter, but this should be close to the peak.










Hottest I have ever been in!

Shop hit 80. I'm a heat wimp. Half an hour was enough.


----------



## corelz125

Bob A sub panel like this. Does it need a grounding bar also?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob A sub panel like this. Does it need a grounding bar also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


Yes, all grounds are separate from the neutral beyond the bonding point at the main disconnect.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- * I nominate *Top Max* to be our *"Maven"* here at the Garage…


MAVEN* is a trusted expert in a particular field, who seeks to pass knowledge on to others.
*
*

*What does Maven mean in Hebrew?*
The word maven comes from Hebrew, via Yiddish, and means one who understands, based on an accumulation of knowledge.

Should he agree to it then he will get a "tuck-in" of his choice, but only a G-rated one…


----------



## corelz125

You would think they would include it with the box but I guess thats another way to get more money.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Steve- Thx for the Cougar sharing. Also, yes it is hot, but for a dessert person we adjust to it like people who live in snow areas. Today I spent time in the early morning hours outside- inside a few hours in the annex working on the pocket angels. IMO the name of the game is to stay out of the sun and I was glad when I finished… home to "air"...


----------



## corelz125

Its hot here but in the 90s but we have humidity. The humidity is 52% right now


----------



## pottz

left work at noon today had to go to a periodontist for some gum surgery,fun stuff.she had me take some drug called halcion too make me more relaxed.had the same surgery several years ago and the stuff kicked my ass almost fell on my face a few times.this time i cut it half so not quite so bad.no solid or hot food tonight but worst thing no alchohol !!!!!damn.


----------



## sras

DW - I'm pretty sure I'm a heat wimp  Pretty comfortable in the house. I went outside every hour or so just to experience the searing heat. I could almost fry an egg in a cast iron pan but not quite. I know because I tried. Ended up with a gelatinous pile of goo.

The 67 Cougar holds a special place for me. Some of my best memories as a farm kid in rural Iowa come from riding in that car.

The angels look great!!


----------



## sras

pottz - Gum surgery does not sound like fun. I am almost done with getting an implant. Final fitting is next week.

Looks like we are going to lose somewhere between 2 and 10 plants from the heat…


----------



## pottz

had a salesman that worked for me that had an inherited tooth loss problem they couldn't stop,he finally had all his teeth pulled for a complete set of upper and lowers.the process took about a year start to finish and cost about 50k.he had no choice,he was in his mid forties.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The reality in LIFE…*










Many hardships in life the have and the have nots. Do your best and remember dental care is important.

*Gunny* in the recent dessert movies there seems to be a badass in a scene brushing his teeth …


----------



## sras

> - woodbutcherbynight


Good Lord that's hot!! 114 is enough for me…


----------



## sras

So where does that fall on the heat index chart?


----------



## corelz125

They say thats a "dry" heat. Yea like the dry heat when you stick your head in the oven.


----------



## sras

I can remember being in Iowa and waking up to 80+ temps - and it was foggy… NOT a dry heat.


----------



## sras

And DW - I second your nomination for Top Max to be our garage maven.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx Steve- only if Pottz would approve it and Top Max would accept… until then Top Max is our Maven…


----------



## sras

Sounds like we have a procedure!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> They say thats a "dry" heat. Yea like the dry heat when you stick your head in the oven.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> So where does that fall on the heat index chart?
> 
> - sras


Surface of the Sun. We had 140F for a week straight


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*New store for the laser engravers-*
https://www.engraving-supplies.com/

OMG I am a woodworker experiencing a great place for new and proper materials very similar to finding a hardwood supplier.


----------



## sras

So that makes 114 dam hot


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Interesting topic for it reminds me of my steel mill days. I volunteered to clean this type of furnace for overtime… people do this related work every day.










Some work and some fight - heat and then we have the cold situations… right now people are sharing their living conditions…

Winter conditions…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I won't be a very good maven. I only a lot about a few things, and don't know it all about anything.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

"Florida town official said building was safe despite warning" Auburn will hire him if they fire him ;-((

https://www.emergencyemail.org/newsemergency/anmviewer.asp?a=25609&z=1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Peteybadboy

Steve, I had a conversation with a General in the Finish army. They train down here in s/w fla. He said 40% of their guys crap out due to the heat/humidity.

Gunny 140 deg OMG.

up at 5 today. slept in

I will be in and out of the shop today.

My dawg finally ate something and is doing well.


----------



## corelz125

Some say it was a sink hole under that building.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..and the remains of the day to meself…Jimmie Dean Sausage Breakfast Bowl, and pills..for 1st and 2nd Breakfasts


----------



## sras

Back to a comfortable 64 degrees - yay! Supposed to hit 93 today. Just a few weeks ago that would had seemed hot. More shop time today - hopefully.


----------



## pottz

> Thx Steve- only if Pottz would approve it and Top Max would accept… until then Top Max is our Maven…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i would but his contract is calling for way more than we can afford.plus i checked and cricket said changing the forum to "topa jocks" is out !


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


good one bob.


----------



## pottz

> Some say it was a sink hole under that building.
> 
> - corelz125


i saw a story this morning saying the residence got a notice in april that the building would need about 15m in renovations.engineers back in 2018 said structural work was badly needed due to corrosion of the steel reinforcing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - TopamaxSurvivor


I knew Pottz would prefer the second one…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

People can say what they want about Top Max, but his posts get me through the day many times…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

From the Miami papers… What does the Surfside scene look like? Rescue workers forge ahead at collapsed condo
https://www.miamiherald.com/

For our Maven to comment on-


----------



## 987Ron

> *New store for the laser engravers-*
> https://www.engraving-supplies.com/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks for the source, will check them out for sure.


----------



## 987Ron

> - Desert_Woodworker


Cartoon but almost used by our trainer of Duke. Near the end of down and stay they bring in another dog. If okay then they bring in a cat the dog must stay and not move, final test is they bring in a live chicken to roam about. Have a hard time feeling the old Dukester will pass the cat and the chicken test. Trainer says he will.


----------



## 987Ron

Up late, coffee and breakfast on the porch, 74 but in an hour a got a bit muggy. 
Hope your extreme summer heat is abating. Take care. 
A little shop time today and taking it easy. Treat myself to a nice bier later.


----------



## DS

> Citing a serious flight test incident and lack of design maturity, FAA slows Boeing 777X certification
> 
> Looks like 346 bodies were enough to get the FAA s attention. I m curious how many it will take to get our chity s attention ;-(
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/citing-a-serious-flight-test-incident-and-lack-of-design-maturity-faa-slows-boeing-777x-certification/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BNA_062721162407+Citing+serious+concerns%2c+FAA+slows+Boeing+777X+certification_6_27_2021&utm_term=
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Topa,
I've been following your struggle with the propane safety on here for a while.

If this is a real public safety issue and the powers that be refuse to acknowledge it, seems like the last resort would be to get the press involved.
Surely, there is an investigative journalist in your town who would take up your cause and raise awareness of the hazard next door, no?


----------



## DS

> How goes the heat wave? Not to bad here, rain, 78 now, humid.
> No shop time today. Lazy Spent the afternoon reading, sipping unsweet ice tea and eating cookies. Need a new project to get the juices flowing.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> We might get a little hotter, but this should be close to the peak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hottest I have ever been in!
> 
> Shop hit 80. I m a heat wimp. Half an hour was enough.
> 
> - sras


What you all are calling a heat wave, we call any random Tuesday in June/July in Phoenix.
That is why we have AC and swimming pools. You find a way to deal with it.


----------



## sras

> What you all are calling a heat wave, we call any random Tuesday in June/July in Phoenix.
> That is why we have AC and swimming pools. You find a way to deal with it.
> 
> - DS


Yep, I was waiting for some friends I have in the Phoenix area to chime in on my FB post and set the record straight on what hot really is.


----------



## bandit571

Currently a very HUMID 87 degrees outside….


----------



## DS

BTW, the water in the swimming pool is currently 92F… like bath water, but cools you off when you get out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> What you all are calling a heat wave, we call any random Tuesday in June/July in Phoenix.
> That is why we have AC and swimming pools. You find a way to deal with it.
> 
> - DS


+1 You could also add that we have cabins in northern AZ should we want a break from the summer heat…


----------



## 987Ron

You talked me into it off to the son's pool. he is gone on vacation just the wife and I. 90 here


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- swimsuits optional if I remember correctly?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Off to HD then home to the pool… My yard is private so again what is a swimsuit? Don't worry Pottz I will not post a selfie…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Lightning storm over us. I don't have to worry about filling the pool. A lot of lightning strikes


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Citing a serious flight test incident and lack of design maturity, FAA slows Boeing 777X certification
> 
> Looks like 346 bodies were enough to get the FAA s attention. I m curious how many it will take to get our chity s attention ;-(
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/citing-a-serious-flight-test-incident-and-lack-of-design-maturity-faa-slows-boeing-777x-certification/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BNA_062721162407+Citing+serious+concerns%2c+FAA+slows+Boeing+777X+certification_6_27_2021&utm_term=
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Topa,
> I've been following your struggle with the propane safety on here for a while.
> 
> If this is a real public safety issue and the powers that be refuse to acknowledge it, seems like the last resort would be to get the press involved.
> Surely, there is an investigative journalist in your town who would take up your cause and raise awareness of the hazard next door, no?
> 
> - DS


I have tried getting the press and TV involved. None show much interest. One did interview me. He told me later when he asked the city about the issues, concrete wall on top of the ground adjacent to the propane tank, fire code violation, line of sight traffic violation backing out into traffic and causing cars to swerve into the oncoming lane, they said it met then existing standards at the time of installation. They are lying. The codes were adopted decades before the violations. Another told me my comments at chity council meeting were inappropriate criticizing the mayor. I do not believe there are inappropriate comments when she is a threat to my wife, my life, our home, and 60 more people and 20 more homes.


----------



## pottz

> Off to HD then home to the pool… My yard is private so again what is a swimsuit? Don t worry Pottz I will not post a selfie…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thank you a cold chill ran up my spine,kinda like the time the duck joked about wearing a speedo !!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Some say it was a sink hole under that building.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i saw a story this morning saying the residence got a notice in april that the building would need about 15m in renovations.engineers back in 2018 said structural work was badly needed due to corrosion of the steel reinforcing.
> 
> - pottz


There was a skyscraper in Seattle, not sure how many stories, it was a fairly tall midrise I think, that had some kind of steel corrosion issues. The city issued a correction and it was too spendy to fix. They tore it down rather than kill people.

On the flip side of that coin, Seattle announced a seismic code change for skyscrapers because of the magnitude 9+ quake. They said it was to save lives, not necessarily buildings. They also announced the change is delayed until after 20 projects under construction and in the design phase are completed. I thought that is interesting, trying to save lives but delaying implementation until after 20 more projects are completed. Later I looked at that article to quote it. They had edited out the fact they were delaying saving lives. KING 5 had a story about our Chinese governor when the welfare systems was reduced to not support the cottage industry of having endless dependent children to maintain welfare status. KING 5 TV reported the illegal Chinese immigrants are protesting the welfare change in Locke's office ;-)) They quit broadcasting that very quickly ;-))


----------



## DS

> I have tried getting the press and TV involved. None show much interest. One did interview me. He told me later when he asked the city about the issues, concrete wall on top of the ground adjacent to the propane tank, fire code violation, line of sight traffic violation backing out into traffic and causing cars to swerve into the oncoming lane, they said it met then existing standards at the time of installation. They are lying. The codes were adopted decades before the violations. Another told me my comments at chity council meeting were inappropriate criticizing the mayor. I do not believe there are inappropriate comments when she is a threat to my wife, my life, our home, and 60 more people and 20 more homes.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Well, now that you are on the record, they will surely interview you after the explosion… assuming you survive, of course.

;-)


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron- swimsuits optional if I remember correctly?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


FKK


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Well Bud, did you and the Mrs. FKK?


----------



## pottz

> Well Bud, did you and the Mrs. FKK?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


better yet, did you and your paramour fkk ?


----------



## 987Ron

Just say thank goodness no mirrors.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Well Bud, did you and the Mrs. FKK?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> better yet, did you and your paramour fkk ?
> 
> - pottz


Did you mean Paramore(s)?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just say thank goodness no mirrors.
> 
> - 987Ron


Dude, we are like a dog getting older, from experience I have learned to accept my body aging like an old dog and now cats. It is the life cycle and the like the weather… there isn't a damn thing you can do to change it.

Here is one of my heroes who aged well and I followed him in my youth- Jack LaLanne
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_LaLanne


----------



## pottz

> Well Bud, did you and the Mrs. FKK?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> better yet, did you and your paramour fkk ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did you mean Paramore(s)?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


pool party huh,you ol fox !


----------



## pottz

> Just say thank goodness no mirrors.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Dude, we are like a dog getting older, from experience I have learned to accept my body aging like an old dog and now cats. It is the life cycle and the like the weather… there isn t a damn thing you can do to change it.
> 
> Here is one of my heroes who aged well and I followed him in my youth- Jack LaLanne
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jack_LaLanne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah he was amazing i remember watching him on tv when he was 70 pulling 70 boats through the water for a mile.


----------



## BurlyBob

It's 104 here on,' the Oregon High desert, where nature favorites no man'! Well that's what an honest to God old cowboy told me years ago. I pulled the plug in the shop at 94 degrees. Went to the store and got a six pack. It's tasting pretty good right now. I need to hydrate and to my way of thinking beer meets the need.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> It s 104 here on, the Oregon High desert, where nature favorites no man ! Well that s what an honest to God old cowboy told me years ago. I pulled the plug in the shop at 94 degrees. Went to the store and got a six pack. It s tasting pretty good right now. I need to hydrate and to my way of thinking beer meets the need.
> 
> - BurlyBob


+1 from being a dessert survivor… in AZ we need more than a six-pack… and long necks work best…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Well Bud, did you and the Mrs. FKK?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> better yet, did you and your paramour fkk ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did you mean Paramore(s)?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> pool party huh,you ol fox !
> 
> - pottz


Maybe a sportsman's double?


----------



## corelz125

Plane full of nuns crashes and there's no survivors.

They arrive at the gates of heaven and meet St. Peter. St. Peter says to them "Sisters, welcome to Heaven. In a moment I will let you all though the pearly gates, but before I may do that, I must ask each of you a single question. "

St. Peter turns to the first Nun in the line and asks her "Sister, have you ever touched a trouser snake ?" The Sister Responds "Well… there was this one time… that I kinda sorta… touched one with the tip of my pinky finger…" St. Peter says "Alright Sister, now dip the tip of your pinky finger in the Holy Water, and you may be admitted." and she did so.

St. Peter now turns to the second nun and says "Sister, have you ever touched a trouser snake?" "Well…. There was this one time… that I held one for a moment…" "Alright Sister, now just wash your hands in the Holy Water, and you may be admitted" and she does so.

Now at this, there is a noise, a jostling in the line. It seems that one nun is trying to cut in front of another! St. Peter sees this and asks the Nun "Sister Susan, what is this? There is no rush!" Sister Susan responds "Well if I'm going to have to gargle this stuff, I'd rather do it before Sister Mary sticks her rear end in it


----------



## corelz125

Head to the perch DW


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz is one of the new old Buzzards but he doesn't want to come for a swim…


----------



## pottz

> Plane full of nuns crashes and there s no survivors.
> 
> They arrive at the gates of heaven and meet St. Peter. St. Peter says to them "Sisters, welcome to Heaven. In a moment I will let you all though the pearly gates, but before I may do that, I must ask each of you a single question. "
> 
> St. Peter turns to the first Nun in the line and asks her "Sister, have you ever touched a trouser snake ?" The Sister Responds "Well… there was this one time… that I kinda sorta… touched one with the tip of my pinky finger…" St. Peter says "Alright Sister, now dip the tip of your pinky finger in the Holy Water, and you may be admitted." and she did so.
> 
> St. Peter now turns to the second nun and says "Sister, have you ever touched a trouser snake?" "Well…. There was this one time… that I held one for a moment…" "Alright Sister, now just wash your hands in the Holy Water, and you may be admitted" and she does so.
> 
> Now at this, there is a noise, a jostling in the line. It seems that one nun is trying to cut in front of another! St. Peter sees this and asks the Nun "Sister Susan, what is this? There is no rush!" Sister Susan responds "Well if I'm going to have to gargle this stuff, I'd rather do it before Sister Mary sticks her rear end in it
> 
> - corelz125


OH MAN I THINK I JUST HEARD DW HIT THE GROUND-LOL.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz is one of the new old Buzzards but he doesn t want to come for a swim…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


id rather be down here where all the fun is.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Can anybody post some woodworking?

Resurfaced the work countertop…










AFTER


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- any wood chips today?


----------



## bandit571

Been sharpening chisels the last few days….no lumber til next month's Payday…

Maybe a "Blast from the Past"?









Called a Windsor Quilt Rack….









Grand-daughter drew this up a long time ago…









Tape Gun, anyone?


----------



## DevinT

No time in the shop past couple days. Been painting the nursery.


----------



## pottz

ok DW here's a sample of an adirondack im working on.


----------



## pottz

> No time in the shop past couple days. Been painting the nursery.
> 
> - DevinT


sure, we know your sitting back basking in the lime light of that magnificent plane you made.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ok DW here s a sample of an adirondack im working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


+1 looks good


----------



## pottz

> ok DW here s a sample of an adirondack im working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 looks good
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thanks.this one chair is gonna cost over 200 bucks in clear western red cedar.crazy !


----------



## bandit571

On the Play List for tonight…...

" One Bourbon, one Scotch, One BEER" (LIVE)

Heartbreaker by Grand Funk Railroad (LIVE)

Painkiller by Judas Priest (official Video 1991)

Finally….The Jack…AC/DC Live at the River Platte…..

That should be enough to get started


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> No time in the shop past couple days. Been painting the nursery.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> sure, we know your sitting back basking in the lime light of that magnificent plane you made.
> 
> - pottz


As the seasoned woodworker knows never rest on your laurels…


"How much wood could a woodchuck chuck … "*
BY MOTHER GOOSE
How much wood could a woodchuck chuck
If a woodchuck could chuck wood?
As much wood as a woodchuck could chuck,

If a woodchuck could chuck wood.


----------



## pottz

> On the Play List for tonight…...
> 
> " One Bourbon, one Scotch, One BEER" (LIVE)
> 
> Heartbreaker by Grand Funk Railroad (LIVE)
> 
> Painkiller by Judas Priest (official Video 1991)
> 
> Finally….The Jack…AC/DC Live at the River Platte…..
> 
> That should be enough to get started
> 
> - bandit571


are you kiddin,dw's pacemaker just shorted out !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ok DW here s a sample of an adirondack im working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 looks good
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thanks.this one chair is gonna cost over 200 bucks in clear western red cedar.crazy !
> 
> - pottz


Get ready fellow woodworkers the materials will cost you…


----------



## DevinT

Well, ...

If a woodchuck could chuck wood
A woodchuck would chuck
All the wood a woodchuck could


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DW is happy that we are chucking wood-- got to go and clean up the kitchen and pool area…


----------



## pottz

> DW is happy that we are chucking wood-- got to go and clean up the kitchen and pool area…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the paramores got a little "messy" did they ?


----------



## pottz

a shout out too our good friend RC who just posted his tongue drum.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> It s 104 here on, the Oregon High desert, where nature favorites no man ! Well that s what an honest to God old cowboy told me years ago. I pulled the plug in the shop at 94 degrees. Went to the store and got a six pack. It s tasting pretty good right now. I need to hydrate and to my way of thinking beer meets the need.
> 
> - BurlyBob


----------



## bigblockyeti

> ok DW here s a sample of an adirondack im working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


Had a sad day at my parents not too long ago. We went down for father's day dinner and one of the old adirondack chairs was in the back of dad's truck, turns out it was headed for the dump. I asked "what the heck for", turns out that despite being make from teak, both were bought 35 years ago and only reoiled once, they spent the entire 35 years outdoors and it was falling apart from rot. I probably could have salvaged some of the wood but I'm already enough of a hoarder. The other chair is still in the garden so when I need to get some measurements, it'll be waiting for me. A new pair from something harvested locally, or even from their property would be neat but I don't think anything that grows in SC is going to last like teak, especially with near zero maintenance.


----------



## pottz

> ok DW here s a sample of an adirondack im working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Had a sad day at my parents not too long ago. We went down for father s day dinner and one of the old adirondack chairs was in the back of dad s truck, turns out it was headed for the dump. I asked "what the heck for", turns out that despite being make from teak, both were bought 35 years ago and only reoiled once, they spent the entire 35 years outdoors and it was falling apart from rot. I probably could have salvaged some of the wood but I m already enough of a hoarder. The other chair is still in the garden so when I need to get some measurements, it ll be waiting for me. A new pair from something harvested locally, or even from their property would be neat but I don t think anything that grows in SC is going to last like teak, especially with near zero maintenance.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


35 years and no maintenance is pretty damn good.of course thats why teak goes for about 35 bucks a bd ft here in socal.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


i have a bathroom in my garage but everytime i send someone there the wife gets pissed off.this includes the woman.lol….....what ?


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


i like that !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


I need a wheelbarrow full for chity council meetings ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rise and Shine east coast LJocks 5:45 AM
*
"First Call"/"Reveille"*
https://www.truthfinder.com/dashboard/?

For Gunny-
*Morning Colors USMC style at Parris Island*


----------



## corelz125

What's wrong with the bathroom in the garage


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny I enjoy the occasional pee in the yard. It's how I trained my dawg to go.

I'm up DW and have to get ready to play golf,

I did some carving on the bear project yesterday and modified my clamp rack. So there is that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- are you up yet? Here is your wake-up breakfast (Bandits favorite)










No coffee yet a cold Mt Dew enjoy your workday… It was a long nite and its time to say goodnight [ :>) ]


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> What s wrong with the bathroom in the garage
> 
> - corelz125


Personally, I prefer a pine tree but a cactus will do. Ron maybe you and Duke should try Petey's method?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> i like that !
> 
> - pottz


Just wipe that glitter off your shoulder *pottzy*... wish I did before it got knee deep.


----------



## pottz

> What s wrong with the bathroom in the garage
> 
> - corelz125


its fine to me,i keep it clean the wife just thinks,it's a garage bathroom,especially if a woman goes in.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- are you up yet? Here is your wake-up breakfast (Bandits favorite)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No coffee yet a cold Mt Dew enjoy your workday… It was a long nite and its time to say goodnight [ :>) ]
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah those arnt bad i eat them all the time.i just tried there country style breakfast with bisquits and gravy,not so good.and a mtn dew is my coffee.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> i like that !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Just wipe that glitter off your shoulder *pottzy*... wish I did before it got knee deep.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


glitter,sawdust is man glitter,whats wrong with that ?


----------



## 987Ron

Up early out with the corgi on the porch so he could bark at the golf course maintenance people going by. One has to bark. 
DW Test run on the laser and it is woodworking of a sense. Tried engraving a Magnolia Tree Leaf. It works fine, does require a quick speed and a low power. Now what to do with one. Name tag, card for one of your paramours bouquets, Had to try it…..if we lived near petey we could have to try a seagrape leaf, much larger. 
You could try a cactus.

Made some slate coasters with the CBRR&R logo engraved on them for a possible fund raiser item. The contact person liked them, not sure how they will use them.

Stay cool or try not to get over heated. There is always FKK and the pool or just a water hose in the back yard. I'll go for the pool.

Norse FKK sign:


----------



## sras

Morning all, we had a simple celebration of our 36th anniversary last night. Went out for tacos. More shop time today (hopefully). We have to pick all the sunburnt blueberries off our 4 plants this morning.


----------



## sras

Speaking of garage bathrooms. On a recent trip we were discussing a rather low quality rental house. One of its features was a garage urinal. It consisted of a funnel and a hose routed through a hole in the outside wall.


----------



## pottz

> Morning all, we had a simple celebration of our 36th anniversary last night. Went out for tacos. More shop time today (hopefully). We have to pick all the sunburnt blueberries off our 4 plants this morning.
> 
> - sras


congrats on the 36 steve.those blueberries might be cooked.


----------



## 987Ron

> Speaking of garage bathrooms. On a recent trip we were discussing a rather low quality rental house. One of its features was a garage urinal. It consisted of a funnel and a hose routed through a hole in the outside wall.
> 
> - sras


Seen that on a few boats in Fl.


----------



## pottz

> Speaking of garage bathrooms. On a recent trip we were discussing a rather low quality rental house. One of its features was a garage urinal. It consisted of a funnel and a hose routed through a hole in the outside wall.
> 
> - sras


now thats what i call a *********************************** bathroom.


----------



## corelz125

Congrats Steve..
Ate those the flotation devices on that sign?


----------



## sras

> congrats on the 36 steve.those blueberries might be cooked.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks pottz - Any blueberry that wasn't shaded got ruined. If they had some shade during peak heat they seem to be okay. Same with the plums on our plum tree.


----------



## corelz125

They are sitting in the waiting room talking about why they are there.

The first one tells the others, "Well, it's so sad, I'm here because I bit my owner's hand. I'm so sorry about it, but still they want me to be euthanized."

The second one tells a similar story, "Yeah, I feel you, man. I bit my owner's butt. I tried to apologize, but they wouldn't listen. I'm also here to be euthanized."

The third starts telling his story, "Well, it's a longer story… One day I went up the stairs into my owner's bathroom. She had just been taking a shower. I usually am not allowed to go there but my curiosity got the best of me. I entered the room and that's when I saw her, my owner, butt naked, crawling on the floor, wiping up the water from the shower, giving me a perfect view. It was so inviting that I couldn't hold back. I jumped on her and had the time of my life with her…"

"Aww, that's so sad. Now she'll have you euthanized as well, I guess?" said the second dog.

"Naaah," the third dog said, "I'm just here to have my claws cut."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have tried getting the press and TV involved. None show much interest. One did interview me. He told me later when he asked the city about the issues, concrete wall on top of the ground adjacent to the propane tank, fire code violation, line of sight traffic violation backing out into traffic and causing cars to swerve into the oncoming lane, they said it met then existing standards at the time of installation. They are lying. The codes were adopted decades before the violations. Another told me my comments at chity council meeting were inappropriate criticizing the mayor. I do not believe there are inappropriate comments when she is a threat to my wife, my life, our home, and 60 more people and 20 more homes.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Well, now that you are on the record, they will surely interview you after the explosion… assuming you survive, of course.
> 
> ;-)
> 
> - DS


It may not happen in my lifetime. This level of corruption needs to be documented in the public records. That could be an advantage for any future actions to prosecute chity officials and staff for arson and negligent homicide and for any victims seeking compensation for property loss, serious injury, and wrongful death. In 2014 the Oso Landslide destroyed 49 homes and killed 43 people. The state was held accountable financially for its negligence ignoring risks in the landslide-prone area. I believe the state liability was over $100 million. The bottom line is if management and public officials are willing to ignore safety standards, they are willing to kill and destroy they need to be prosecuted. If they do not face the death penalty, they will continue to kill for a few dollars

https://www.americanbar.org/groups/environment_energy_resources/publications/natural_resources_environment/2018-19/winter/state-immunity-and-natural-disasters-sliding-scale-landslide-liability/

I sent a consumer complaint to the state attorney general's consumer protection division. They accepted it a couple of months ago. They do not have the constitutional authority to make the mayor and chity behave and protect the safety and enforce codes and laws. They sent it to the mayor to do her job and follow the law.

The 2020 edition of the propane has been revised, but the state legislature will be about 3 years behind adopting it. The 2018 edition of most codes went into effect February 1, 2021 ;-)) It says the 2017 edition of the propane code is still in effect. They have about 3 years to enforce the code that is in effect ;-) Obviously, a sound fire protection analysis is evaluating all the factors that cause risk.

Public input from the National Propane Gas Association technical advisor:
"The term "fire sound protection analysis" is proposed for deletion due to questions raised by an
enforcement authority. The term is not defined and very subjective, which can lead to non-uniform
enforcement."

I have to agree "fire sound protection analysis" is not enforceable. The current levels of "professional performance" have deteriorated substantially in my lifetime. I have a letter from our fire chief saying propane issues, seismic issues, and the concrete wall threatening the tank and future homeowners doing landscaping is not in their scope of work. He directed me to the chity. Obviously, there is no one capable of evaluating the situation. The chity code ordinance calls for minimum safety standards to protect life and property. Unfortunately, they do not have anyone capable of making that evaluation. Redundancy is normally built into critical systems because everything manmade is prone to failure.

Why are seismic issues not in the chief's field of work when he is the primary first responder in an earthquake that is potentially the most powerful ever recorded on modern equipment? It will be in the top 3 as the coastline drops up to 3 meters.

The National Fire Protection Association is more congenial recently. It allows the public to view codes rather than having to buy it for $82. They now answer technical question if you join the Assn for $175/ year. I found a DOE study from May of 1982 saying propane pools and layers up to a foot deep when wind speeds are less than 3 mph. Additional studies have updated that, but the only way to accurately determine propane dispersion given certain weather conditions is through computational fluid dynamic modeling. A brief google search indicated the system costs in the neighborhood of $30 to $100K. There is no doubt that level of analysis is over my head. I will have to rely on my experience in the petroleum industry prior to OSHA safety standards. I survived a vapor fire uninjured because I was knowledgeable and aware. Petroleum vapors pooled in an open area on a still day right where the code said they would be. With still conditions and propane being heavier than air it will pool in low areas and behind barriers.

The chity ignores public records law. The director presented a final report on the concrete wall to the council on paper a couple of years ago. The city clerk found no trace of it, she even searched his hard drive. I'm sure there was an extreme level of BS in that report justifying no footing or embedded foundation and ignoring witnesses who would testify to no excavation on the days of inspection when the foundation correction work was approved 6 feet underground. The denial of propane and fire codes is not in the public record since there is "no violation" there is no case. I have photographic evidence that proves they are lying. Typically, the politicians cover each other's corruption. They did in public records law. It is a civil matter rather than a criminal violation.

The mayor ignoring the codes and risking lives and property is a gross misdemeanor that includes the council and staff. The attorney general's office said they will not respond to any messages from me as they have no jurisdiction. They will keep any information and messages I send in the file in their public records.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I am waiting for that's a good one bud…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> congrats on the 36 steve.those blueberries might be cooked.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thanks pottz - Any blueberry that wasn t shaded got ruined. If they had some shade during peak heat they seem to be okay. Same with the plums on our plum tree.
> 
> - sras


That makes me wonder about my grandpa's orchard and berries. The Idaho sun blazes year-round. I don't recall any berries or plums damaged.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good one corelz125 ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz- I am waiting for that s a good one bud…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Pottz is probably working now. This is hump day.


----------



## pottz

> They are sitting in the waiting room talking about why they are there.
> 
> The first one tells the others, "Well, it's so sad, I'm here because I bit my owner's hand. I'm so sorry about it, but still they want me to be euthanized."
> 
> The second one tells a similar story, "Yeah, I feel you, man. I bit my owner's butt. I tried to apologize, but they wouldn't listen. I'm also here to be euthanized."
> 
> The third starts telling his story, "Well, it's a longer story… One day I went up the stairs into my owner's bathroom. She had just been taking a shower. I usually am not allowed to go there but my curiosity got the best of me. I entered the room and that's when I saw her, my owner, butt naked, crawling on the floor, wiping up the water from the shower, giving me a perfect view. It was so inviting that I couldn't hold back. I jumped on her and had the time of my life with her…"
> 
> "Aww, that's so sad. Now she'll have you euthanized as well, I guess?" said the second dog.
> 
> "Naaah," the third dog said, "I'm just here to have my claws cut."
> 
> - corelz125


lol, i think i see the tree branches rustling !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

2:28. Coffee break ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Ever have a morning, that afterwards, you just lay down on the bed and take the entire afternoon as a NAP?

And…not feel the slightest bit of Guilt?

Yep….when sitting in the computer chair…I fell asleep…rather uncomfortable on the neck….got out of the chair and went and laid down for a long nap…..

( had to take the Boss Kroger Shopping this morning…main reason..)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been at Mothers house since early morning. Got alot done and in looking for a tool found a Delta Sander never used still in box. Going to sway this monster out with my old Craftsman.


----------



## sras

> That makes me wonder about my grandpa s orchard and berries. The Idaho sun blazes year-round. I don t recall any berries or plums damaged.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


We haven't had a problem with temps in the low 90's. Things looked a little stressed at 108 but really started failing when we hit 114.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That makes me wonder about my grandpa s orchard and berries. The Idaho sun blazes year-round. I don t recall any berries or plums damaged.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> We haven t had a problem with temps in the low 90 s. Things looked a little stressed at 108 but really started failing when we hit 114.
> 
> - sras


Most of the temps were never more than about 105. Mostly high 90s and low 100s in July and August. It cooled off at night to where tomatoes did set fruit until August. Has to stay above 55. They were so late lots of nights we covered them with traps for 2 or 3 weeks in September to protect them from frost.


----------



## pottz

found this on the joke of the day,grumpy's thread.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ever have a morning, that afterwards, you just lay down on the bed and take the entire afternoon as a NAP?
> 
> And…not feel the slightest bit of Guilt?
> 
> Yep….when sitting in the computer chair…I fell asleep…rather uncomfortable on the neck….got out of the chair and went and laid down for a long nap…..
> 
> ( had to take the Boss Kroger Shopping this morning…main reason..)
> 
> - bandit571


About once a month I can't keep my eyes open most of the day. Probably the results of sleep deprivation caused by this nasty chity being a threat to the neighborhood.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> found this on the joke of the day,grumpy s thread.
> 
> - pottz


Lots of people doing over 100 mph when covid cleared rush hour. They normally drive aggressively whipping in and out of traffic. I doubt any of them know what a speed limit is?


----------



## pottz

> Ever have a morning, that afterwards, you just lay down on the bed and take the entire afternoon as a NAP?
> 
> And…not feel the slightest bit of Guilt?
> 
> Yep….when sitting in the computer chair…I fell asleep…rather uncomfortable on the neck….got out of the chair and went and laid down for a long nap…..
> 
> ( had to take the Boss Kroger Shopping this morning…main reason..)
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> About once a month I can t keep my eyes open most of the day. Probably the results of sleep deprivation caused by this nasty chity being a threat to the neighborhood.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i know fixing the problem is your passion bob but dont let it consume you and take over your life buddy,it's not worth it.keep up the good fight but dont get beatin up by it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Found this in Dad's shop, still in box. Motors works well. Drive pulley flew apart with no belt on it. Plastic degraded. Gotta order $90 of parts and up and running.


----------



## pottz

> found this on the joke of the day,grumpy s thread.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Lots of people doing over 100 mph when covid cleared rush hour. They normally drive aggressively whipping in and out of traffic. I doubt any of them know what a speed limit is?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ahhh so youve been to L.A.lol


----------



## pottz

> Found this in Dad s shop, still in box. Motors works well. Drive pulley flew apart with no belt on it. Plastic degraded. Gotta order $90 of parts and up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


good score gunny.do you know what it cost new or what it costs now ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> good score gunny.do you know what it cost new or what it costs now ?
> 
> - pottz


New JET equivalent is $1400


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> good score gunny.do you know what it cost new or what it costs now ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> New JET equivalent is $1400
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


90 bucks to fix….....yeah id say it's a good investment. ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ever have a morning, that afterwards, you just lay down on the bed and take the entire afternoon as a NAP?
> 
> And…not feel the slightest bit of Guilt?
> 
> Yep….when sitting in the computer chair…I fell asleep…rather uncomfortable on the neck….got out of the chair and went and laid down for a long nap…..
> 
> ( had to take the Boss Kroger Shopping this morning…main reason..)
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> About once a month I can t keep my eyes open most of the day. Probably the results of sleep deprivation caused by this nasty chity being a threat to the neighborhood.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i know fixing the problem is your passion bob but dont let it consume you and take over your life buddy,it s not worth it.keep up the good fight but dont get beatin up by it.
> 
> - pottz


The biggest problem is I was a volunteer fireman and I worked remodeling gas stations hot before OSHA shut that down. I walked away from a vapor explosion a couple of minutes before it happed because I was knowledgeable and aware. There were days I told them to either shut down the pumps or I would not do the work because of high risks to me and the customers. That wicked witch doesn't even enforce line of sight traffic regulations. Fortunately, developments have eliminated most of the traffic on this road. I still see the perpetrators back out in front of cars, seen them swerve into the oncoming lane, only one wreck that I know of a couple of years ago, and I was a step and a half from being hit when they back out one afternoon as I walked along the road. I saw enough stupid injuries working construction to prove this level of stupidity has consequences ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Found this in Dad s shop, still in box. Motors works well. Drive pulley flew apart with no belt on it. Plastic degraded. Gotta order $90 of parts and up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Christmas in July! ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One of the idiots I worked around didn't seem to understand safety any better than the chity. Campbell couldn't wait a few seconds for his helper to move to a better position as they were moving a heavy switchgear section into a mechanical room. They had to move it down a low stairway of 3 or 4 steps. Fred told Campbell to wait a few seconds as he moved to a better position in the process. Campbell could not wait, he gave a mighty shove. That was the luckiest day of Fred's life. There was rebar sticking out of the slab below the landing they were on. Fred landed with rebar sticking up through his knee. It was easy for the boyz to cut Fred loose with a hacksaw and send him to the hospital to have it removed. A slightly different position with the rebar through Fred's torso lifting him high enough to cut the rebar might have been a fatal mistake ;-((


----------



## corelz125

Half of the accidents are somebody else's fault. The idiot doesn't get hurt you do. Had an incident where someone else had a "better" idea and caused problems..

Nice score Gunny.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ever have a morning, that afterwards, you just lay down on the bed and take the entire afternoon as a NAP?
> 
> And…not feel the slightest bit of Guilt?
> 
> Yep….when sitting in the computer chair…I fell asleep…rather uncomfortable on the neck….got out of the chair and went and laid down for a long nap…..
> 
> ( had to take the Boss Kroger Shopping this morning…main reason..)
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> About once a month I can t keep my eyes open most of the day. Probably the results of sleep deprivation caused by this nasty chity being a threat to the neighborhood.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


After the party yesterday and into the morning hours- I had a broken sleep quick sleep and woke like bandit's post…


----------



## pottz

hey you guys want some laughs tonight go over too madmarks thread,hilariuous.gunny was their .


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey you guys want some laughs tonight go over too madmarks thread,hilariuous.gunny was their .
> 
> - pottz


I had my laughs here at the Garage it started with a pic from Ron…










Then Corelz posted-



> Congrats Steve..
> Ate those the flotation devices on that sign?
> 
> - corelz125


Then I said the guy is fired up and soon he will post a certain type of joke… shortly he did as I predicted and the closing with Pottz and the Maven Top Max… This is why I love you guys…

While reading these posts while doing computer designs I caught my second wind and did laser work…










Here is a collection of current and past laser projects while getting the machine and trying different materials…
I realize where they are going but in the meantime.. I'll just keep them around.










Finally, Steve posted about blueberries interesting topic… When the weather hits a crop then we will if available will see the price increases…

Instead of a Dire wolf closing how about a vid on handpicked blueberries…


----------



## pottz

im out boys,talk again tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Half of the accidents are somebody else s fault. The idiot doesn t get hurt you do. Had an incident where someone else had a "better" idea and caused problems..
> 
> Nice score Gunny.
> 
> - corelz125


All the addicts here doing 100+ in a 35 zone walk away and were so high they don't rememv]ber killing anyone!


----------



## bandit571

Here is a thought for you all to think about….

While there is a Highway to Hell…there just a Stairway to Heaven…..maybe an indication of the expected traffic flow?

Hmmmm?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Here is a thought for you all to think about….
> 
> While there is a Highway to Hell…there just a Stairway to Heaven…..maybe an indication of the expected traffic flow?
> 
> Hmmmm?
> 
> - bandit571


From what I see here in WW, I expect they will need a 6 lane freeway ;-((


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ...there just a Stairway to Heaven…..
> - bandit571


Typical of that bloody *Holy Ghost*, all the way uphill… manually!

Even this duck has an elevator…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa - what Pottz said. +1

Clamp rack reorganization. What is on the wall was shelving in my garage. I used tap con's to attach it to the block wall. Then started screwing plywood "holders" on









it for the clamps. This is a work in progress. I did a "fix" for the pipe clamps and parallel clamps over the last two days. Much safer (clamps won't fall off easy} and I picked up some room for more.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning, on the porch with a cup of coffee. Quiet the Corgi went home last night. 88-89 later and humid. 
Clean up the shop day and get some pieces out for a couple of projects, see what I don't have and have to go get. 
Planning stage for both. Later


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Back at work. Needed some rest after another long day at Mother's doing her to do list.

LOL


----------



## 987Ron

Ever try to order something on line to give up after all the sign in/create account, password must have Caps, #s etc. Then just forget it. Are you a robot What a mess. Finally just said no, forget it.

Founding Member of the Grumpy Olde Men's Club.


----------



## corelz125

Ron should try to renew some of the certifications through a gov't website. You really want to kick the computer than go down the the office and strangle somebody


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ron should try to renew some of the certifications through a gov t website. You really want to kick the computer than go down the the office and strangle somebody
> 
> - corelz125


ROFL


----------



## pottz

> Ever try to order something on line to give up after all the sign in/create account, password must have Caps, #s etc. Then just forget it. Are you a robot What a mess. Finally just said no, forget it.
> 
> Founding Member of the Grumpy Olde Men s Club.
> 
> - 987Ron


yes if a site is no user friendly im gone,usually an indication of more problems too come.

hey can i join your club,ive got the credentials-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

Welcome the only qualification is you must be Grumpy at least 5 days a week. No dues or fees, no elected offices, nn membership cards yet. Open membership, Hummp.


----------



## pottz

> Welcome the only qualification is you must be Grumpy at least 5 days a week. No dues or fees, no elected offices, nn membership cards yet. Open membership, Hummp.
> 
> - 987Ron


no problem im good for 6-7


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa - what Pottz said. +1
> 
> Clamp rack reorganization. What is on the wall was shelving in my garage. I used tap con s to attach it to the block wall. Then started screwing plywood "holders" on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it for the clamps. This is a work in progress. I did a "fix" for the pipe clamps and parallel clamps over the last two days. Much safer (clamps won t fall off easy} and I picked up some room for more.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I have been thinking about what Pottz said. Not sure how to ignore threats at the level the chity accommodates. Only 14% of people make any significant preparations for earthquakes according to emergency preparedness people so I'm definitely in the minority.

Clamp storage loks good and is probably the best option.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


Good one DW


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Good one DW
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1


----------



## corelz125

A woman wants to divorce her husband, so she is talking to her lawyer.

Lawyer: "Well first we need a reason, is he not giving you money?"

Woman: "if he hides as much as a dollar from me, I'm not cooking for him for three days straight."

Lawyer: "Well is he beating you?"

Woman: "Him? I'd throw him through the window, with my left hand only"

Lawyer: "How about being faithful?"

Women: "That's where we get him! The second child is not from him."


----------



## pottz

> A woman wants to divorce her husband, so she is talking to her lawyer.
> 
> Lawyer: "Well first we need a reason, is he not giving you money?"
> 
> Woman: "if he hides as much as a dollar from me, I'm not cooking for him for three days straight."
> 
> Lawyer: "Well is he beating you?"
> 
> Woman: "Him? I'd throw him through the window, with my left hand only"
> 
> Lawyer: "How about being faithful?"
> 
> Women: "That's where we get him! The second child is not from him."
> 
> - corelz125


another big corelz *LOL !!!!!* listen you can hear them in the upper branches.


----------



## BurlyBob

Hey gang, 'Stick in the Mud' is leaving for the weekend. I'm alone with the dog. I'm intent on enjoying a few steaks and adult beverages. My preferred is Jack Daniels. I've tried Makers Mark and was not impressed. You fine high connoisseurs, want to give me some advice of something new to try? I've enjoy Chavis Regal and may pick up a pint.
I'm in a pretty rural area so the local Green Door, does not have a widely stocked selection. Also I live by that old adage, ' A real man likes his whiskey straight, his beer cold and his women hot'. At my age, two out of three ain't bad!


----------



## bandit571

Jameson Cask mates would be worth a try…

Was a little bit of wood working today..









Sides and ends cut…









Ripped a goodly supply of sticks to build frames to go around those panels…









MIGHT have enough?

Hate wet feet in my shop…









Turned the shop fan on, and left the shop.


----------



## pottz

> Hey gang, Stick in the Mud is leaving for the weekend. I m alone with the dog. I m intent on enjoying a few steaks and adult beverages. My preferred is Jack Daniels. I ve tried Makers Mark and was not impressed. You fine high connoisseurs, want to give me some advice of something new to try? I ve enjoy Chavis Regal and may pick up a pint.
> I m in a pretty rural area so the local Green Door, does not have a widely stocked selection. Also I live by that old adage, A real man likes his whiskey straight, his beer cold and his women hot . At my age, two out of three ain t bad!
> 
> - BurlyBob


ha ha i hear bob sounds like a nice peaceful 4th. for a whiskey i like buffalo trace and eagle rare.


----------



## pottz

> Jameson Cask mates would be worth a try…
> 
> Was a little bit of wood working today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sides and ends cut…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ripped a goodly supply of sticks to build frames to go around those panels…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIGHT have enough?
> 
> Hate wet feet in my shop…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned the shop fan on, and left the shop.
> 
> - bandit571


you ever build a boat bandit ?


----------



## pottz




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been out back digging and then pouring small slab of concrete. My project to have water supply to back building is coming along. One step at a time. Have to do some plumbing tomorrow so I can begin laying bricks for my enclosure and then the irrigation control ABS box on the top so I can access the shut off valve I want for back building. Ya never know when this might come in handy later.

No woodworking today unless you count cutting a 1×2 down to size for a screed for the concrete work.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz


+1


----------



## corelz125

Makers mark aint bad. How about Knob Creek Bob? Puts a little curl on your mustache its 100 proof and has a nice flavor to it.


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah she hates the bangs,we have meds ready for the fourth.there will be a lot of cuddling and loud music too drown out the sounds.


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm thinking I might several of those airline bottles they have a the Green Door for a taste testing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - pottz
> 
> +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> yeah she hates the bangs,we have meds ready for the fourth.there will be a lot of cuddling and loud music too drown out the sounds.
> 
> - pottz


Hopefully, the 4th doesn't turn into a forest fire here! Tree moisture is less than half normal. ;-( Last year our daughter was on evacuation alert for a week in August about 12 miles south.

Last year the neighbor's dog ran away when a bomb went off in the middle of the afternoon in mid-June ;-(( She was about 12 years old, can't remember the breed, but a small house dog. She was never found ;-((

Ironically, she ran away when they brought her home as a pup. When the car door opened she escaped. A neighbor spotted her hiding under a bush about a quarter-mile away the next morning.

My Irish Setter hated fireworks. Shotguns out hunting were fine ;-))

Our ex-son-in-law came to our son's 4th of July BBQ to put on a show. He put out a sign to advertise his company. He started shooting about 930 and didn't finish until about 130 last time with a couple of helpers setting up. Our son had a 100 + person BBQ and fireworks were legal at his house then. That BBQ got out of control with friends inviting unknown friends and kids out of control while the parents partied. That was the end of that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey gang, Stick in the Mud is leaving for the weekend. I m alone with the dog. I m intent on enjoying a few steaks and adult beverages. My preferred is Jack Daniels. I ve tried Makers Mark and was not impressed. You fine high connoisseurs, want to give me some advice of something new to try? I ve enjoy Chavis Regal and may pick up a pint.
> I m in a pretty rural area so the local Green Door, does not have a widely stocked selection. Also I live by that old adage, A real man likes his whiskey straight, his beer cold and his women hot . At my age, two out of three ain t bad!
> 
> - BurlyBob


Sorry, BBob. I forgot the favorite brands from before migraines hit in the mid-90s. There are some good ones out there! ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How did fireworks become America's Fourth of July pastime?*
https://slate.com/human-interest/2012/07/history-of-fireworks-in-america-why-do-we-celebrate-fourth-of-july-with-fireworks.html



















Back in the 1960's we would go to Ohio and get a few boxes. They were used by the Ohio farmers to scare the birds… yet they sold them to us Detroit boys and I choose to forget what we did with them. No, I never used them to fish…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Makers mark aint bad. How about Knob Creek Bob? Puts a little curl on your mustache its 100 proof and has a nice flavor to it.
> 
> - corelz125


Are you going to offer Gunny any advice on cutting his 1×2's? [ :>) ]

I chose the Dire wolf vid because of the cat…

3 Things You Should NEVER Do To A Siberian Husky! (SAFETY TIPS)


----------



## RichT

I received one of the first Festool TSC 55 K track saws that shipped. I've had it a couple of weeks now.

This saw is insane. I can't hit all the details here, but it's a game-changer.

Here it is having sawn about 1 7/8" into some mesquite. Not even a hiccup. BTW, notice the variable tooth pitch on the blade. Genius.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here is a thought on the new world that I am living in. While looking for a place for fellowship with a new possible Paramore, this summer. I found a local bistro- Check out page 2
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1H2IxKGaYXVaC0rt36r7he3xSFViP7BHOP5IQr6eCSMg/edit

Question why does an establishment "need" to post LGb.. friendly? I thought that we live in America and are we not to be protected by civil rights laws. I grew up in Detroit (1950/60's) and what was civil rights? It was not going into the wrong neighborhood. Similar to today, if you are a victim… make a report. * In closing please remember Ashli Babbitt.
*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* US is one of the few countries with civil rights laws. Check out Russia, China, and the middle east for starters.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *How did fireworks become America's Fourth of July pastime?*
> https://slate.com/human-interest/2012/07/history-of-fireworks-in-america-why-do-we-celebrate-fourth-of-july-with-fireworks.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the 1960 s we would go to Ohio and get a few boxes. They were used by the Ohio farmers to scare the birds… yet they sold them to us Detroit boys and I choose to forget what we did with them. No, I never used them to fish…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I grew up in Southern Idaho, too much cheatgrass and too many wheat fields for fireworks outside of the city limits ;-)) The few times I heard anything similar was dad, unc or some neighbor dynamitin glava rock in hte field.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I received one of the first Festool TSC 55 K track saws that shipped. I ve had it a couple of weeks now.
> 
> This saw is insane. I can t hit all the details here, but it s a game-changer.
> 
> *Here it is having sawn about 1 7/8" into some mesquite. Not even a hiccup. BTW, notice the variable tooth pitch on the blade. Genius.*
> 
> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Great insight and as usual you do a great job on what I call informative teasers (guerilla marketing).

Cutting that Mesquite (my favorite wood) do you attribute the performance to both the saw and the blade? I am a Forrest blade man yet I am open to newer innovations. As also, I enjoy a Rich post…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *How did fireworks become America's Fourth of July pastime?*
> https://slate.com/human-interest/2012/07/history-of-fireworks-in-america-why-do-we-celebrate-fourth-of-july-with-fireworks.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the 1960 s we would go to Ohio and get a few boxes. They were used by the Ohio farmers to scare the birds… yet they sold them to us Detroit boys and I choose to forget what we did with them. No, I never used them to fish…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I grew up in Southern Idaho, too much cheatgrass, too many tumbleweeds, and too many wheat fields for fireworks outside of the city limits ;-)) The few times I heard anything similar was dad, unc or some neighbor dynamiting lava rock in the field.

- TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *DW* US is one of the few countries with civil rights laws. Check out Russia, China, and the middle east for starters.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yes, but why do establishments want or need to post a specific (you or your gender) FRIENDLY- Think of it like this if I started a new forum topic and I posted Gunny Garage people friendly?

In closing, Propane Mavens are welcome…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *DW* US is one of the few countries with civil rights laws. Check out Russia, China, and the middle east for starters.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yes, but why do establishments want or need to post a specific (you or your gender) FRIENDLY- Think of it like this if I started a new forum topic and I posted Gunny Garage people friendly?
> 
> In closing, Propane Mavens are welcome…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have no idea.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I received one of the first Festool TSC 55 K track saws that shipped…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


----------



## Peteybadboy

Burly bob I'm a Jonny Walker Black guy… goes great w Steak. Or anything or even plain.

Fla. has fireworks stores. Yep you can buy what you want. Some weird loop hole about mining allows for fireworks here.

Ron I am still practicing, not totally committed to the Grumpy side yet. Do you have any grumpy tips?

Guys on a sad note the member that crashed in the Tesla passed. I hope they investigate the crash, it looks like the car sped up and he could not control it. He was 72.

TGIF. Golf today will be a little sad, Thinking of Jack and how short life can be.


----------



## corelz125

I had to do some welding for 5" mortar tube this week..
DW jts been a rough week for the dire wolf. He ate something that had him sick all week. 2 visits to the vet. One for xrays then back yesterday for an ultra sound. He has to be sedated. They can't control him. Big vet bill.


----------



## 987Ron

> I had to do some welding for 5" mortar tube this week..
> DW jts been a rough week for the dire wolf. He ate something that had him sick all week. 2 visits to the vet. One for xrays then back yesterday for an ultra sound. He has to be sedated. They can t control him. Big vet bill.
> 
> - corelz125


The best for the Dire Wolf. Hope it all passes and he is back to normal. When we had Alek our Chessie and the local vet diagnosed cancer in his rear hock and wanted to amputate the leg we chose to seek an alternate diagnosis. The Univ. of Georgia Vet Hosp. was great, expensive but great, no amputation, minor surgery and 15 radiation tremets, He was good for 7 1/2 years. Check out your local Univ. Vet Hsop. if things persist.


----------



## 987Ron

> Back in the 1960 s we would go to Ohio and get a few boxes. They were used by the Ohio farmers to scare the birds… yet they sold them to us Detroit boys and I choose to forget what we did with them. No, I never used them to fish…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


One 4th as a kid we raided my grandfathers garage for a water pipe a marble would just slide in. A screw on cap for the pipe. Drilled a hole in the cap. Wired the pipe to a block of wood, aha. pistol. firecracker in the pipe with the fuse through the hole in the cap, cap srewed on, marble in from the other end, very small bit of packing to hold the marble. Light the fuse and point at the target, It worked but accuracy as i remember was not to good.

We mixed up some concrete to make a block, 12×12 x 4 prox. stuck in a pipe at an angle. Mortar. Drop in a lighted cherry bomb the a golf ball. There was an abandoned green house out away from all things, really run down need I say more. Ran out of golf balls.

In our old age just hide from it all or sit on the porch. Our old Chessie hated noise, Duke seems not to notice bangs and thender, we shall see.

Have a great 4th Fly the flag


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron I am still practicing, not totally committed to the Grumpy side yet. Do you have any grumpy tips?
> - Peteybadboy


Tips on how to be Grumpy and join the Club:
1. Go shopping, grocery or wood, prices will make your grumpynest increase
2. Listen to the news on a station that is opposite your political views,,i.e. liberal/Fox, Conserv/CNN

Just 2 to get you started. lots of opportunities to be grumpier. I stay away from No 2 all things in moderation after all.

Anti Grumpy items do occur however:
Coffee on the porch this am…had breakfast here earlier, wife's corn meal muffins, honey, V8 juice, German breakfast sausage. Little shop time later. Cool 77 later rain and 88.


----------



## pottz

> I had to do some welding for 5" mortar tube this week..
> DW jts been a rough week for the dire wolf. He ate something that had him sick all week. 2 visits to the vet. One for xrays then back yesterday for an ultra sound. He has to be sedated. They can t control him. Big vet bill.
> 
> - corelz125


the beagle got in the kitchen the other day jumped up on the table and ate 3 cupcakes and the paper cups plus the frosting on 3 others.wife just called me and said she crapped all over the laundry room where she sleeps last night.she didn't sound happy.im surprised it took two days to go through her.


----------



## RichT

> Cutting that Mesquite (my favorite wood) do you attribute the performance to both the saw and the blade?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It's both, DW. This saw is a complete re-design as are the blades.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- best to the Dire wolf and you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ron I am still practicing, not totally committed to the Grumpy side yet. Do you have any grumpy tips?
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Tips on how to be Grumpy and join the Club:
> 1. Go shopping, grocery or wood, prices will make your grumpynest increase
> 2. Listen to the news on a station that is opposite your political views,,i.e. liberal/Fox, Conserv/CNN
> 
> Just 2 to get you started. lots of opportunities to be grumpier. I stay away from No 2 all things in moderation after all.
> 
> Anti Grumpy items do occur however:
> Coffee on the porch this am…had breakfast here earlier, wife s corn meal muffins, honey, V8 juice, German breakfast sausage. Little shop time later. Cool 77 later rain and 88.
> 
> - 987Ron


*Don't Worry Be Happy Lyrics*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Back in the 1960 s we would go to Ohio and get a few boxes. They were used by the Ohio farmers to scare the birds… yet they sold them to us Detroit boys and I choose to forget what we did with them. No, I never used them to fish…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> One 4th as a kid we raided my grandfathers garage for a water pipe a marble would just slide in. A screw on cap for the pipe. Drilled a hole in the cap. Wired the pipe to a block of wood, aha. pistol. firecracker in the pipe with the fuse through the hole in the cap, cap srewed on, marble in from the other end, very small bit of packing to hold the marble. Light the fuse and point at the target, It worked but accuracy as i remember was not to good.
> 
> We mixed up some concrete to make a block, 12×12 x 4 prox. stuck in a pipe at an angle. Mortar. Drop in a lighted cherry bomb the a golf ball. There was an abandoned green house out away from all things, really run down need I say more. Ran out of golf balls.
> 
> In our old age just hide from it all or sit on the porch. Our old Chessie hated noise, Duke seems not to notice bangs and thender, we shall see.
> 
> Have a great 4th Fly the flag
> 
> - 987Ron


A late friend built a ¾ scale civil war cannon. He built it all from scratch. Turned the barrel, built the frame and the wheels. He also built mortars that shoot bowling balls. One was for another friend that has a shooting range in the mountains. The first time he shot it he put in too much powder. The bowling ball went over the top of the hill about 400 feet high. There is nothing but logging roads across the top of the hill ;-)

WE have a salmon recovery project replacing an 11-foot diameter culvert with a bridge across Pussyfoot Creek. I was ROTFLMAO when I saw that in the paper. I can't believe the left-wing whackos here allow a name like Pussyfoot ;-)) The censors must all be on extended leave.

Good luck with all the dogs! At least you don't have an idiot cockapoo like my SIL gave the kids ;-)) He ran between the tandem wheels on the RV when I started to move it. I had him with the kids before I started but he ran under and started out between the wheels! That was a wasted Sunday afternoon in the vet's office. Thankfully he just lost a few teeth.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Don t Worry Be Happy Lyrics*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We need that for a neighborhood anthem


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


No doubt!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max things may improve…

*Government Added 188,000 Jobs in June*

https://www.cnsnews.com/article/national/terence-p-jeffrey/government-added-188000-jobs-june


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max things may improve…
> 
> *Government Added 188,000 Jobs in June*
> 
> https://www.cnsnews.com/article/national/terence-p-jeffrey/government-added-188000-jobs-june
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That will help, but 20 years ago they said we needed 250,000 jobs a month to stay up with population growth. We very seldom get close. Probably the main reason we have so many tent cities ;-(


----------



## pottz

i was just reading that there are over 9 million job openings right now yet all these lazy asses getting free gov.money keep complaining there are none.time to turn off the faucet.


----------



## corelz125

Dire wolf seems to be ok now. Gave us a couple of pills for the weekend.

There's tons of seasonal jobs that are available with nobody to fill them. Some of the shortages are from foreign workers that get here.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Customer says car makes creaking sound and pulls to the left.

Found this damage to subframe. They had no explanation.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz sorry about your dog.

Pottz, yes we are paying people not to work! Several states have cut this off, it will take time to work things out.

Hurricane lining up to hit fla

Gunny - they had no explanation? How do you not hear or feel that as it happened?

Cheers - here is the the 4th of July! Oh wish me luck on the 4th Two man tournament to play in.


----------



## pottz

> It looks awesome c:
> 
> - Thomas Gerhold


hello new member,welcome to our thread,glad you could join us.


----------



## pottz

> Customer says car makes creaking sound and pulls to the left.
> 
> Found this damage to subframe. They had no explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


perhaps it was the 10 mixed drink doubles ?


----------



## corelz125

Dont know how they did that without ripping the oil pan off


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, more like he went off the side of the road, hit a concrete culvert, and then left the scene to go and sober up?

"Whiskey Bottle, Brand new car….Oak tree, yer in my way"

And…we have a dry fit….besides all the other stuff going on, today..









Just one side, no glue, ....yet. Might get side 2 done, tomorrow…and glue them both up?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i was just reading that there are over 9 million job openings right now yet all these lazy asses getting free gov.money keep complaining there are none.time to turn off the faucet.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hurricane lining up to hit fla


Batten down the hatches!



> Gunny - they had no explanation? How do you not hear or feel that as it happened?


Most people don't look under cars or homes when they buy them. We even had people tell me I could not look into the crawl space or attics when we were looking last fall ;-( I looked under a few before I knew that. I hate to find moisture or standing water under there of mold in the attic because the roof was leaking for a few years ;-((


> Cheers - here is the the 4th of July! Oh wish me luck on the 4th Two man tournament to play in.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Good luck. Practice. You could win a quarter-million of Holey Moley ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hmmm, more like he went off the side of the road, hit a concrete culvert, and then left the scene to go and sober up?
> 
> "Whiskey Bottle, Brand new car….Oak tree, yer in my way"
> 
> And…we have a dry fit….besides all the other stuff going on, today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one side, no glue, ....yet. Might get side 2 done, tomorrow…and glue them both up?
> 
> - bandit571


Do you get overtime on Saturday ? ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max you're on fire tonight.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Anybody besides Bandit and myself in the shop today?*

Prototyping and learning the various setting and more importantly the correct film covering them the infamous applying the finish. These a 4×12 tiles white and glass…










These will be incorporated into a wooden frame for an address plaque… to be continued…

Is there a shortage of red spray paint? Michaels and HD nothing to speak of…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*300+ Residents Of North Miami Beach Condo Evacuated After Structure Deemed Unsafe*
https://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/north-miami-beach-condo-building-closed-evacuated-after-structure-deemed-unsafe/2486856/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max you re on fire tonight.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have been interested in behavior most of my life. What started it was foxy mommas seemed to be outraged by guys looking at them. Why dress that way if you don't want to be observed?

I started an amateur psychology study. I would not turn my head when I saw a foxy momma. Out of the corner of my eye, I observed many looked at me as I passed. In my rearview mirror, I could see them looking perturbed. That begat another question I could not answer: Which way is it? Perturbed no matter which I do, gawk or ignore ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Anybody besides Bandit and myself in the shop today?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Nope, was digging another 10 feet of trench…...


----------



## pottz

> *Anybody besides Bandit and myself in the shop today?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Nope, was digging another 10 feet of trench…...
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


me either workin for a livin.most of my guys took the day off and left me alone.thats ok because id rather take of a friday off and make my own 3 day holiday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Dire wolf- get well, from the Garage…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

First "Boom" of the weekend 8PM cats hit the bed…


----------



## pottz

were gitten some booms going off tonight the beagle is uneasy,gave her a pill,we'll see how it goes.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> were gitten some booms going off tonight the beagle is uneasy,gave her a pill,we ll see how it goes.
> 
> - pottz


Same here, but no pills for the cats. Giving a cat a pill is akin to wrestling a octopus with swords.


----------



## pottz

> were gitten some booms going off tonight the beagle is uneasy,gave her a pill,we ll see how it goes.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Same here, but no pills for the cats. Giving a cat a pill is akin to wrestling a octopus with swords.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


LMAO ill take your word for it gunny.hey is it worse than fighting the taliban ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


so youve been to L.A. on the fourth ?


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


*LMFAO !!!!!*


----------



## RichT

> so youve been to L.A. on the fourth ?
> 
> - pottz


According to the news the LAPD bomb squad did a pretty nice fireworks show a couple of days early.

Was that a cluster-f*&k or what?


----------



## pottz

> so youve been to L.A. on the fourth ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> According to the news the LAPD bomb squad did a pretty nice fireworks show a couple of days early.
> 
> Was that a cluster-f*&k or what?
> 
> - Rich


yeah that went as wrong as it gets.the door to that bomb trayler landed about 3 blocks away in someones backyard i heard.well i hope whoever those fireworks belonged too got their monies worth because the fines,retribution and lawsuits are gonna tear em a new ass hole!!!!!hey happy 4th-woo hoo!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Early morning greetings to all-

+1 on the above posts quite enjoyable…










and as a chemistry minor, I liked this one…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

For Top Max- no humor intended but just a social commentary on how people perceive fun…

*Fireworks Mania: Propane Tanks*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Canadian Government to Extend 'Pride Month' to the Whole Summer*

https://www.infowars.com/posts/canadian-government-to-extend-pride-month-to-the-whole-summer/


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW saw that Miami condo evacuation. I bet every condo board in the country is discussing and engineering review.

Topa if we win on the 4th is will probably be 40 bucks in pro shop credit (a dozen golf balls) ha!

Pottz I saw that truck explode.

Did you guys see two fisher men in the Caloosahatchee river where hit by lightning? I live on a canal that leads to the river (a small aircraft landed in the river (yesterday?) at the entrance to our community in the river.

Lightning storms here in very dangerous.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- I like your posts- they give me an alternative view of how I would be living life at my age- but I have chosen my path (avant-garde) with a splash of conservatism. Looking forward to more of your holiday celebration stories…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The fourth of July is Sunday- IMO it is about more respect to the people who have kept what freedoms we have and as most know when freedom is gone it is gone…


----------



## 987Ron

Morning *DW* and to the rest of you who may be astir. Morning to all who arise later than I. 
On the porch with coffee and a clock with an electronic mechanism that has stopped working. Battery good, mechanism needs replacement. Ordered from Amazon. 
Shop time a bit later.

Daughter got called racist twice yesterday at Walmart. She was working the cash register. First lady was upset because she would not take an expired credit card. She was buying a new TV. Second by a man who had no iD and wanted to buy alcohol. Both then wanted a manager. He was called a racist when he confirmed daughters actions. Happens often. Don't do what they want even if it is illegal and you get called racist. Most of the others are decent people. The ID for alcohol is the biggest problem from all races. No ID, fake ID, etc.

Quiet here as to fireworks so far. Legal here. Have a two young men who live across the golf course that tend to have parties for all reasons. Expect a bit tonight. No problems with them.

I may pop a cap off a bier botte or two for my bang. Happy Weekend and Fly Old Glory all weekend, not just the 4th.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron - Thx for the liberal commentary of your area… From the NW to where ever their enclaves are across America… 
Social disorder is allowed over and over… It is what it is… Even in the desert, you have social non-compliant people who always had and always will be with us…










Corelez- you are due to post a joke- I request that you send us a 4th related theme joke… The rating will come from you. We can read them from the perch…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Wakefield Standoff Suspects Claim To Be Part Of Group Called 'Rise Of The Moors'*-

https://boston.cbslocal.com/2021/07/03/rise-of-moors-moorish-american-arms-wakefield-standoff-i95/

Is there hope for social order… [ :>) ]


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Close up of damage. Prybar is straight.


----------



## 987Ron

Saw something at Lowe's a few minutes ago. A Black man and woman told the white man to go ahead first, he said no I think you were here first you go ahead. Neither had much merchandise, a couple of things. Neither seemed to have an issue to discuss with the cashier. They both just wanted to be polite. Almost got into an argument over who would be polite and let the other go first. They then started their projects they were getting things for. Never did see who went first. 
The world is not always bad even at Lowes.


----------



## sras

Good morning all! Been busy the last few days - getting ready for a trip with the travel trailer.

Fireworks - usually we have a week of boom-boom activity. The heat wave resulted in a full ban on the sale and use of fireworks. So far it's been quiet. Seems like people are in agreement - especially after a firework burned 50,000 acres of the Gorge a few years ago.


----------



## bandit571

Jimmie Dean Sausage Breakfast Bowl for Brunch…..was out Yard Sale Picking…..not much to brag about..


----------



## 987Ron

Went to Lowe's this am and purchased 3 1' x 4" x 8' pine boards, average quality. Got home and when I was removing the stickers noticed. *Made in Finland*. I live in a state and bigger area that has more pine trees than weeds. No wonder the world economy is so screwed up. Well maybe IKEA had some leftovers.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ah yes Finland has way more trees that we do here in the U.S. ! We must be saving ours for later.

Hurricane Elsa is right on track to pass over Ft. Myers.

Ron thanks for the reminder, I have to go to Lowes.

I had a breakfast burrito eggs cheese sausage and potato. Really good . I will try and remember the brand.

Wife picked up at Publix.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> were gitten some booms going off tonight the beagle is uneasy,gave her a pill,we ll see how it goes.
> 
> - pottz


Not as many booms here as on a normal night ;-)) I can't believe they believe they will start fires!!

No shop, still healing the left shoulder. Maybe Halloween can be a shop day? ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> were gitten some booms going off tonight the beagle is uneasy,gave her a pill,we ll see how it goes.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Same here, but no pills for the cats. Giving a cat a pill is akin to wrestling a octopus with swords.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Been there and done that ;-)) Too bad heavy leather gloves are no catproof!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> so youve been to L.A. on the fourth ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> According to the news the LAPD bomb squad did a pretty nice fireworks show a couple of days early.
> 
> Was that a cluster-f*&k or what?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> yeah that went as wrong as it gets.the door to that bomb trayler landed about 3 blocks away in someones backyard i heard.well i hope whoever those fireworks belonged too got their monies worth because the fines,retribution and lawsuits are gonna tear em a new ass hole!!!!!hey happy 4th-woo hoo!
> 
> - pottz


Shouldn't the bomb squad expert have known something about the capacity of the bomb truck? ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> For Top Max- no humor intended but just a social commentary on how people perceive fun…
> 
> *Fireworks Mania: Propane Tanks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We had an auto shop do that by SeaTac Airport about 6 months ago. They had illegally stored gas and propane inside the building! Firemen were dodging a few missiles ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW saw that Miami condo evacuation. I bet every condo board in the country is discussing and engineering review.
> 
> Topa if we win on the 4th is will probably be 40 bucks in pro shop credit (a dozen golf balls) ha!
> 
> Pottz I saw that truck explode.
> 
> Did you guys see two fisher men in the Caloosahatchee river where hit by lightning? I live on a canal that leads to the river (a small aircraft landed in the river (yesterday?) at the entrance to our community in the river.
> 
> Lightning storms here in very dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That's good you have a shot at the grand prize ;-) I have been getting about half my money back on lotteries lately. Not sure if it is bait or an indication of better luck. Hardly ever got anything in the last few years. About 40 years ago I had a premonition I knew the lottery number but could not win with them. I quit buying tickets for a year or 2. We were visiting mom and dad in Idaho. SE Oregon is sparsely populated and no TV stations so they broadcast the Oregon lotto number. My winning numbers were in Oregon! There is no way OI would ever think of buying an Oregon lotto ticket. No way to check on my numbers if I had in those days ;-)

I saw something about that plane but didn't catch it was struck by lightning. When I was a kid out helping dad set irrigation water at night, we sometimes had so much lightning it was almost like daylight. It was flash, not the kind that strikes to the ground. The only place I ever saw it hit the ground was when the storms were moving from the Owyhees or in the foothills above Boise.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning *DW* and to the rest of you who may be astir. Morning to all who arise later than I.
> On the porch with coffee and a clock with an electronic mechanism that has stopped working. Battery good, mechanism needs replacement. Ordered from Amazon.
> Shop time a bit later.
> 
> Daughter got called racist twice yesterday at Walmart. She was working the cash register. First lady was upset because she would not take an expired credit card. She was buying a new TV. Second by a man who had no iD and wanted to buy alcohol. Both then wanted a manager. He was called a racist when he confirmed daughters actions. Happens often. Don t do what they want even if it is illegal and you get called racist. Most of the others are decent people. The ID for alcohol is the biggest problem from all races. No ID, fake ID, etc.
> 
> Quiet here as to fireworks so far. Legal here. Have a two young men who live across the golf course that tend to have parties for all reasons. Expect a bit tonight. No problems with them.
> 
> I may pop a cap off a bier botte or two for my bang. Happy Weekend and Fly Old Glory all weekend, not just the 4th.
> 
> - 987Ron


I'm sure dealing with the public will get worse and worse. Personal decisions to ignore the law has more negative impacts than R.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Wakefield Standoff Suspects Claim To Be Part Of Group Called 'Rise Of The Moors'*-
> 
> https://boston.cbslocal.com/2021/07/03/rise-of-moors-moorish-american-arms-wakefield-standoff-i95/
> 
> Is there hope for social order… [ :>) ]
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not really. WE are in the Apathy Stage of the Tytler cycle: accept no responsibility for problems and blame everyone else for a system of corruption.


----------



## sras

Done with shop time today. My mortiser just up and died. I'm supposed to be packing for our trip anyway 

I suspect it's the switch or the capacitor. I've got all vacation to think about it…


----------



## pottz

> Early morning greetings to all-
> 
> +1 on the above posts quite enjoyable…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as a chemistry minor, I liked this one…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


according to that chart im a fiery firecracker…........


----------



## pottz

> For Top Max- no humor intended but just a social commentary on how people perceive fun…
> 
> *Fireworks Mania: Propane Tanks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hmmm looks like a typical night in east L.A.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> according to that chart im a fiery firecracker…........
> 
> - pottz


No doubt about that !! ;-))


----------



## pottz

> so youve been to L.A. on the fourth ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> According to the news the LAPD bomb squad did a pretty nice fireworks show a couple of days early.
> 
> Was that a cluster-f*&k or what?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> yeah that went as wrong as it gets.the door to that bomb trayler landed about 3 blocks away in someones backyard i heard.well i hope whoever those fireworks belonged too got their monies worth because the fines,retribution and lawsuits are gonna tear em a new ass hole!!!!!hey happy 4th-woo hoo!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Shouldn t the bomb squad expert have known something about the capacity of the bomb truck? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


seems someone mis judged a tiny bit.


----------



## pottz

> according to that chart im a fiery firecracker…........
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No doubt about that !! ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


you know me too well bob.so what are you ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm the internet's cosmic buster. Not too sure what that is?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *300+ Residents Of North Miami Beach Condo Evacuated After Structure Deemed Unsafe*
> https://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/north-miami-beach-condo-building-closed-evacuated-after-structure-deemed-unsafe/2486856/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That demonstrates the accuracy of psychological research; two-thirds of us are visual learners. They gotta *see dead bodies* before they take safety codes seriously ;-(


----------



## bandit571

Beer Run has been done…6 bottles are now chilling down….and a small tub of Crab Salad…..Spoon out enough to fill 3 hotdog buns…Supper.

Laundry Detail…2 HUGE loads to do….Fine tuned the dry fit and then glued it up….got a start on the second dry fit…Was too tired to do a whole lot….panel has been fitted to the frame parts, which now need 4 tenons milled.


----------



## pottz

so gunny's grunts whats on the agenda for tonight and tomorrow? tonight not much,some leftover chicken enchiladas and chill on the patio,tomorrow some pulled pork sandwiches and brace for the barrage of explosives.the mission is keep the beagle from going insane-lol.monday is smoked chicken thighs and chill for prep for the new(short) week ahead.im at the point i just cant tolerate a five day week anymore.


----------



## pottz

hey this is for petey.we have some friends that just moved to the east coast of florida,close to the beach,not sure what town though.she posted a pic of a 10' gator they found in their garage !you ever have a situation like that ? between the wildlife,mosquitos,and crazy weather im not leavin socal anytime soon.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> so gunny s grunts whats on the agenda for tonight and tomorrow? tonight not much,some leftover chicken enchiladas and chill on the patio,tomorrow some pulled pork sandwiches and brace for the barrage of explosives.the mission is keep the beagle from going insane-lol.monday is smoked chicken thighs and chill for prep for the new(short) week ahead.im at the point i just cant tolerate a five day week anymore.
> 
> - pottz


Not much, shoulder care and diabetic diet ;-((

Question: Massechuttes arrest 11 armed men traveling from Rhode Island to Maine for training. They do not recognize US laws, not anti-government or anti-police. They were exercising their second amendment rights. How can they have rights if they do not recongize US law?


----------



## pottz

> so gunny s grunts whats on the agenda for tonight and tomorrow? tonight not much,some leftover chicken enchiladas and chill on the patio,tomorrow some pulled pork sandwiches and brace for the barrage of explosives.the mission is keep the beagle from going insane-lol.monday is smoked chicken thighs and chill for prep for the new(short) week ahead.im at the point i just cant tolerate a five day week anymore.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not much, shoulder care and diabetic diet ;-((
> 
> Question: Massechuttes arrest 11 armed men traveling from Rhode Island to Maine for training. They do not recognize US laws, not anti-government or anti-police. They were exercising their second amendment rights. How can they have rights if they do not recongize US law?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


the story of most these days bob,they all feel their above the law.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... its been a rough week for the dire wolf. He ate something that had him sick all week….
> - corelz125


Stop feeding him your dinner.


> .... the beagle got in the kitchen the other day….. wife just called me and said she crapped all over the laundry room….. it took *two days* to go through her.
> - pottz


*Wendy* should react quicker than 2 days if she expects you to clean it up!


> ..... time to turn off the *faucet*.
> - pottz


Coming from a pimple face kid… leave *Farrah* alone!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... she posted a pic of a 10' gator they found in their garage!...
> - pottz


The missus found a 10"er in the bathroom… she just flushed it! 
I'll hold back on the pictcha…


----------



## pottz

oh theres the little duckie i love and admire,wait did i say admire….....i meant tolerate with great pain at times.


----------



## corelz125

Little Sally asked her dad if she could take her dog Fluffy far a walk around the block, he told her no because Fluffy was in heat.

Little Sally says what does in heat mean?

Without any explanation her dad took a rag with gas on it and wiped the dog's rear end with it and told her to go around the block and come back straight home.

When she returned she was alone. Her dad asks; where is Fluffy?

Little Sally says, Fluffy ran out of gas a few blocks back and another dog is pushing her home.


----------



## pottz

> Little Sally asked her dad if she could take her dog Fluffy far a walk around the block, he told her no because Fluffy was in heat.
> 
> Little Sally says what does in heat mean?
> 
> Without any explanation her dad took a rag with gas on it and wiped the dog's rear end with it and told her to go around the block and come back straight home.
> 
> When she returned she was alone. Her dad asks; where is Fluffy?
> 
> Little Sally says, Fluffy ran out of gas a few blocks back and another dog is pushing her home.
> 
> - corelz125


for dw,*LMFAOROTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Little Sally asked her dad if she could take her dog Fluffy far a walk around the block, he told her no because Fluffy was in heat.
> 
> Little Sally says what does in heat mean?
> 
> Without any explanation her dad took a rag with gas on it and wiped the dog's rear end with it and told her to go around the block and come back straight home.
> 
> When she returned she was alone. Her dad asks; where is Fluffy?
> 
> Little Sally says, Fluffy ran out of gas a few blocks back and another dog is pushing her home.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Laid some bricks today for my access to water lines and a cut off valve for back building. Location sucks to work in but we work with what we have. Have seen this idea somewhere in my travels and thought would do well for this application. Allows access to the valve and some of the pipe if maintenance or repairs are ever needed.










This is ABS plastic cover that goes on top to bring entire access up to 2 inches above ground level.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Yes, Corelz posted a Pottz approved joke but I was hoping for a fourth of July joke…


----------



## pottz

> Yes, Corelz posted a Pottz approved joke but I was hoping for a fourth of July joke…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


patience dw,it's not the 4th yet.good things come to those that wait.


----------



## pottz

*hey will this hold you over ?*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

While we're on the topic of Fluffy…


> oh theres the little duckie…..... tolerate with great pain at times.
> - pottz


This is like *hemorrhoids cream*... while there is great pain in the *rrrs*, they are a good toleration…. the tablets are even… "better" *-0)*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *hey will this hold you over ?*
> 
> - pottz


YES +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Teacher: Tommy, can you tell us where the Declaration of Independence was signed?
Tommy: Yes, ma'am. At the bottom.*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... patience dw,it s not the 4th yet.good things come to those that wait.
> - pottz


Bull********************… I've been waiting for a decent head for over 65 years… those kids in primary school can be cruel.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Duplicated… thought it was censored.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Tommy: Yes, ma'am. At the *bottom*.
> - Desert Woodworker


Is that why politicians are such *rrrses*?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - pottz


Me being a patriotic Yankee… I'm offended at the flag being used as *cumfy kitty litter*!!!


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> Me being a patriotic Yankee… I m offended at the flag being used as *cumfy kitty litter*!!!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


well it looks like your on a roll tonight ducks.just have some more vino,as i am and it wont matter buddy.these days the flag is used in many ways.just dont burn,stop on it or treat it in an offensive way and i wont feel the need to put a .357 hollow point through your upper chest.it's real simple,buddy?


----------



## bandit571

Hmm…









Was a rough day?

Only ONE glue up?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 the cats made my night…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Little Sally asked her dad if she could take her dog Fluffy far a walk around the block, he told her no because Fluffy was in heat.
> 
> Little Sally says what does in heat mean?
> 
> Without any explanation her dad took a rag with gas on it and wiped the dog's rear end with it and told her to go around the block and come back straight home.
> 
> When she returned she was alone. Her dad asks; where is Fluffy?
> 
> Little Sally says, Fluffy ran out of gas a few blocks back and another dog is pushing her home.
> 
> - corelz125


;-)) ;-)) When we were kids we were supposed to watch for cows and heifers "bullin." The other cows and heifers try to do it for him ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> well it looks like your on a roll tonight ducks.just have some more vino,as i am and it wont matter buddy.these days the flag is used in many ways.just dont burn,stop on it or treat it in an offensive way and i wont feel the need to put a .357 hollow point through your upper chest.it s real simple,buddy?
> - pottz


I'm not religious, political (don't follow Mao, Putin, The Donald) or sacrilegiously faithful, but I do respect our flag… and by default others' flags… though I draw the line where other flags' allegiances crap on ours! I'm Hungarian by birth and Aussie by choice… I'm no hero and wont volunteer to *die* for our flag, but I'll ******************** on anyone that *dyes* our flag… till some moron decides to change it, as some are planning.

Does a hollow point only go 1/2 way through with room to breathe? Though I'd settle for a warning shot through the head!


----------



## pottz

> well it looks like your on a roll tonight ducks.just have some more vino,as i am and it wont matter buddy.these days the flag is used in many ways.just dont burn,stop on it or treat it in an offensive way and i wont feel the need to put a .357 hollow point through your upper chest.it s real simple,buddy?
> - pottz
> 
> I m not religious, political (don t follow Mao, Putin, The Donald) or sacrilegiously faithful, but I do respect our flag… and by default others flags… though I draw the line where other flags allegiances crap on ours! I m Hungarian by birth and Aussie by choice… I m no hero and wont volunteer to *die* for our flag, but I ll ******************** on anyone that *dyes* our flag… till some moron decides to change it, as some are planning.
> 
> Does a hollow point only go 1/2 way through with room to breathe? Though I d settle for a warning shot through the head!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


sorry ducks if i hit you with a hollow point,well it's gonna be one hell of a mess the missus wont wont to deal with.maybe gunny can give a more detailed explanation,im gettin quesy!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Anybody else- do any shop time today?










Working on making boxes and there is the Beagle she still is in the shop, I just can't send her to the barrel…


----------



## pottz

> Anybody else- do any shop time today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on making boxes and there is the Beagle she still is in the shop, I just can t send her to the barrel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thank you dw. no shop time but there was garden time,my second passion. shop time tomorrow though,gotta finish the adirondack chair.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> sorry ducks if i hit you with a hollow point,well it s gonna be one hell of a mess the missus wont wont to deal with.maybe gunny can give a more detailed explanation,im gettin quesy!!!!
> - pottz


No problemo, my duck alter ego is Batfink who's *wings are like a sheet of steel*... no pussy holo-point will mark my direction.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- please post pics on the Adirondack chair- It brings back memories from 1990s when I started to make progress in woodworking. I made 2 of them from plans (No Teds back then) they turned out well… circa 2000s I made this bench -










Today at Lowes I saw different colored Adirondack plastic chairs for about $22… Question: with your design will it feel like getting in a comfortable chair?

Nice progress…


----------



## RichT

Hey Duck. I did a special shot to share with you. She's a beaut, ain't she?


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

For Corelz and Duck…

*The Unlikely Friendship Of Max And Quackers*


----------



## pottz

> Hey Duck. I did a special shot to share with you. She s a beaut, ain t she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


you might wanna change those wet panties boys !


----------



## pottz

> For Corelz and Duck…
> 
> *The Unlikely Friendship Of Max And Quackers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


very cool dw.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I love Rich's post- can he bait a Duck while it drinks vino?

Duck- as for










IMO for it to be a pop culture icon what is it trying to "market" social ideas, tools, or food…?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- please post pics on the Adirondack chair- It brings back memories from 1990s when I started to make progress in woodworking. I made 2 of them from plans (No Teds back then) they turned out well… circa 2000s I made this bench -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today at Lowes I saw different colored Adirondack plastic chairs for about $22… Question: with your design will it feel like getting in a comfortable chair?
> 
> Nice progress…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no problem i should be able to post by monday,and yes i think it will be comfortable.i made about 20 15 years ago.i think it was norm abrams plans? this is a different design,we'll see.


----------



## RichT

> you might wanna change those wet panties boys !
> 
> - pottz


Somebody's jealous…lol

What's worse, pottz, the Shaper Origin or the saw?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- I love Rich s post- can he bait a Duck while it drinks vino?
> 
> Duck- as for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO for it to be a pop culture icon what is it trying to "market" social ideas, tools, or food…?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


uhhhh….i aint gonna comment on this one.when the duck is involved i take special precautions,if your smart?


----------



## pottz

> you might wanna change those wet panties boys !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Somebody s jealous…lol
> 
> What s worse, pottz, the Shaper Origin or the saw?
> 
> - Rich


ive got the dewalt saw so no need,but i aint got the shaper….........yet? hey stop baiting-lol.


----------



## bandit571

A blast from the past…..









Was a bit tricky to do, without running a lathe…..


----------



## RichT

> Pottz- I love Rich s post- can he bait a Duck while it drinks vino?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Can I bait? Hold my beer.


----------



## RichT

> ive got the dewalt saw so no need,but i aint got the shaper….........yet? hey stop baiting-lol.
> 
> - pottz


No need to apologize. The DeWalt is a really nice saw.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- please post pics on the Adirondack chair- It brings back memories from 1990s when I started to make progress in woodworking. I made 2 of them from plans (No Teds back then) they turned out well… circa 2000s I made this bench -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today at Lowes I saw different colored Adirondack plastic chairs for about $22… Question: with your design will it feel like getting in a comfortable chair?
> 
> Nice progress…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> no problem i should be able to post by monday,and yes i think it will be comfortable.i made about 20 15 years ago.i think it was norm abrams plans? this is a different design,we ll see.
> 
> - pottz


Same here a Norm project my mentor… spooky we have similar paths- both of us know, especially when it comes to furniture. It has to fit… I'm looking forward to the arm on the side, not only the arm comfort but will it hold, in your case a glass of wine? A solid chair like your building should support a beverage without falling over… but I was using long necks…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Hey Duck. I did a special shot to share with you. She s a beaut, ain t she?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> you might wanna change those wet panties boys !
> 
> - pottz


I'm past green with envy… now drooling like a rabid mastiff over a cornered cat!

Don't talk *Shaper Origin*... those mongrels won't give a release them in Aus.


> ive got the dewalt saw so no need…
> - pottz


He also has a Bos*¢*h and not a *Rotex*... the only thing he kneads is bread!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ive got the dewalt saw so no need,but i aint got the shaper….........yet? hey stop baiting-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No need to apologize. The DeWalt is a *really* nice saw.
> 
> - Rich


Really?


----------



## pottz




----------



## pottz

> ive got the dewalt saw so no need,but i aint got the shaper….........yet? hey stop baiting-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No need to apologize. The DeWalt is a really nice saw.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Really?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


get over it duck!!!!!


----------



## RichT

> Really?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


No, but I didn't want to sound mean.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ive got the dewalt saw so no need,but i aint got the shaper….........yet? hey stop baiting-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No need to apologize. The DeWalt is a really nice saw.
> 
> - Rich


Respectfully, Rich's post is not a slam but woodworking made improved. IMO I enjoy what is the next best thing coming for my $$$. His post on the new Festool is similar to the new Ford Bronco… I like what I see the--improvements; we'll think about it…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> you might wanna change those wet panties boys !
> 
> - pottz


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ive got the dewalt saw so no need,but i aint got the shaper….........yet? hey stop baiting-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No need to apologize. The DeWalt is a really nice saw.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Really?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> get over it duck!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Knock Fe*$*tool and you knock the gods… My arm may be *Thor* but I'll release the furry furies from my *Zeus*.


----------



## RichT

> Respectfully, Rich s post is not a slam but woodworking made improved.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


When downsizing, as I gather you are, DW, the track saw concept makes sense. Take a look at the Festool MFT.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Time for bed, long slow day at work and then brickwork this evening. I'm done for the day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Same here a Norm project my mentor… spooky we have similar paths- both of us know, especially when it comes to furniture. It has to fit… I m looking forward to the arm on the side, not only the arm comfort but will it hold, in your case a glass of wine? A solid chair like your building should support a beverage without falling over… but I was using long necks…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Looks like there is room for custom long neck holders, probably a six-pack. That should make the chair comfortable even if there are minor flaws ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Respectfully, Rich s post is not a slam but woodworking made improved.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> When downsizing, as I gather you are, DW, the track saw concept makes sense. Take a look at the Festool MFT.
> 
> - Rich


Thx- Yes to a Festool shop but I have the same shop but different machines- CNC and Laser… my days of wrangling sheet good is about over… and I do think about the Festool shop in my next phase…

Ps. I refuse to get rid of the panel saw…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Time for bed, long slow day at work and then brickwork this evening. I m done for the day.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Do you want a "tuck-in"?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Same here a Norm project my mentor… spooky we have similar paths- both of us know, especially when it comes to furniture. It has to fit… I m looking forward to the arm on the side, not only the arm comfort but will it hold, in your case a glass of wine? A solid chair like your building should support a beverage without falling over… but I was using long necks…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Looks like there is room for custom long neck holders, probably a six-pack. That should make the chair comfortable even if there are minor flaws ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


2021 a recessed drink holder a +1


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> When downsizing, as I gather you are, DW, the track saw concept makes sense. Take a look at the Festool MFT.
> - Rich


Don't rule out the UJK Parf Guide System, you can create MFT's on demand.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... my days of wrangling sheet good is about over…
> Ps. I refuse to get rid of the panel saw…
> - Desert Woodworker


Was going to say that with a laser and CNC… sheet goods is a must… however, the panel saw is your savior.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Same here a Norm project my mentor… spooky we have similar paths- both of us know, especially when it comes to furniture. It has to fit… I m looking forward to the arm on the side, not only the arm comfort but will it hold, in your case a glass of wine? A solid chair like your building should support a beverage without falling over… but I was using long necks…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Looks like there is room for custom long neck holders, probably a six-pack. That should make the chair comfortable even if there are minor flaws ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 2021 a recessed drink holder a +1
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


++1 for this one.


----------



## RichT

> Don t rule out the UJK Parf Guide System, you can create MFT s on demand.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I made mine using the Shaper Origin.


----------



## pottz

> Don t rule out the UJK Parf Guide System, you can create MFT s on demand.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> I made mine using the Shaper Origin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


damn it big brother you gotta keep teasing dont you ?* im callin devin!!!!!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Same here a Norm project my mentor… spooky we have similar paths- both of us know, especially when it comes to furniture. It has to fit… I m looking forward to the arm on the side, not only the arm comfort but will it hold, in your case a glass of wine? A solid chair like your building should support a beverage without falling over… but I was using long necks…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Looks like there is room for custom long neck holders, probably a six-pack. That should make the chair comfortable even if there are minor flaws ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 2021 a recessed drink*S* holder a +1
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


DRINK*S* not drink, DRINK*S*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz no gators in the house, had a snake on he lani that I smacked w a shovel. Remember this "red next to yellow can kill a fellow"

Rich not to one up you, but I have the 75.

Shot gun start 8:30 we are on the first tee. Dinner here after.

Hurricane still on target for Monday or Tuesday.

Whish me luck on both fronts!


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. was in a great mood till I ran an errand to the local neighborhood Walmart. No cashiers, etc. 
On second cup of coffee and have recovered. The rest of the day is mine till tonight and then dinner at the son's. Bar-b-que with good Oklahoma sauce.

A bit of shop time.

The Flag is out, fly yours. Have a great 4th.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Don t rule out the UJK Parf Guide System, you can create MFT s on demand.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> I made mine using the Shaper Origin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


*THERE IS A FINITE SHADES OF GREEN* that even Fe*$*tool wont cover!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> Same here a Norm project my mentor… spooky we have similar paths- both of us know, especially when it comes to furniture. It has to fit… I m looking forward to the arm on the side, not only the arm comfort but will it hold, in your case a glass of wine? A solid chair like your building should support a beverage without falling over… but I was using long necks…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Looks like there is room for custom long neck holders, probably a six-pack. That should make the chair comfortable even if there are minor flaws ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 2021 a recessed drink holder a +1
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> ++1 for this one.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


after you showed me that the other day im thinkin,i gotta build one of those.


----------



## pottz

> Don t rule out the UJK Parf Guide System, you can create MFT s on demand.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> I made mine using the Shaper Origin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> *THERE IS A FINITE SHADES OF GREEN* that even Fe*$*tool wont cover!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


your drooling for one arnt you ?


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


damn straight gunny.


----------



## corelz125

That's the motto of the day. It's not my fault it's everyone else's


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


You hit the nail on the head. The last few years before my wife retired from elementary school, behaviors were so bad they hired a full-time behavior guy to assist the principal. They were both overwhelmed. The year after she left, they started every morning with a half-hour "Social Behaviour" class. The year she retired or the following year 70% of the staff at one of the junior highs resigned at the end of the year because of uncontrollable behaviors. If they play the race card, it is worse. A specific race has to be disciplined by their own "community." There was nothing they were allowed to do when a kid was throwing chairs in a classroom except evacuate!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz no gators in the house, had a snake on he lani that I smacked w a shovel. Remember this "red next to yellow can kill a fellow"
> 
> Rich not to one up you, but I have the 75.
> 
> Shot gun start 8:30 we are on the first tee. Dinner here after.
> 
> Hurricane still on target for Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Whish me luck on both fronts!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Good luck with both! But the Most luck on the Hurricane!

You must have a red and yellow snake? "red next to yellow can kill a fellow"


----------



## pottz

hey this sounds like fun.what do you think duckie ?


----------



## DevinT

Hey, I threw a chair at a teacher in 6th grade because he told me that if I measure the 3 angles of a triangle they should add up to 180 and the cheap school protractor gave me a sum of 176. I think I turned out alright.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Did the teacher duck?


----------



## DevinT

He *DID* though the chair just flew over one desk and landed on the floor about 10 feet short.


----------



## pottz

> He *DID* though the chair just flew over one desk and landed on the floor about 10 feet short.
> 
> - DevinT


i knew you had some gangsta in you !!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I measure the 3 angles of a triangle they should add up to 180 and the cheap school protractor gave me a sum of 176. I think I turned out alright.
> 
> - DevinT


Amazing, how did you make up for the 4 degrees?

Isosceles Triangle degrees 176, 2, 2


----------



## DevinT

They placated me by explaining that what the teacher said about triangles was true but that I was a victim of budgetary constraints which meant that the protractors were less than perfect. That it was their fault for buying cheap protractors that didn't prove the rule, not that the teacher was lying about the rule of triangular sums.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Today we have the Woodpecker protractors- I doubt that you will find them in public schools…










Bandit what do you use in your shop?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The driver ed teacher threw a knife at my nephew in class to keep the kids alert like they were supposed to be while driving. My sister was at the school board meeting when the TV station was there to cover some other issues. She tipped the camera crew they might want to film her statement. ;-)) They did and that put an end to knife throwing in driver's ed ; -))


----------



## corelz125

That's the problem there's a specialist, a therapist, a counselor all there to so call correct the bad behavior. A slap orv2 if that don't work Then some hard labor.


----------



## bandit571

H-F..









It's trying to hide behind the level..


----------



## corelz125

No shop time no kitchen Reno. Some beverages and some beach time. In sea isle Petey.


----------



## corelz125

Delete


----------



## bandit571

Almost 90 degrees outside….which do I want to do…go out and mow the yard…or head to the shop for a couple hours, hmmmm..









Get one side out of the clamps, and get side 2 ready to glue up…









Then work on getting parts for the ends milled….while on Laundry Detail…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That s the problem there s a specialist, a therapist, a counselor all there to so call correct the bad behavior. A slap orv2 if that don t work Then some hard labor.
> 
> - corelz125


We didn't have specialists, therapists, or counselors to correct the bad behavior. In elementary school, the teacher slapped your hand with a ruler or stood you in the corner. 6th grade, Mrs. Marks stomped your big toe with her high heel ;-) Jr high and high school, Mr. Marks told you to grab your heels and you got an appropriate number of whacks with a strap or paddle. The real problem was the spankin' that was waiting at home plus a half-acre of weeds to pull ;-)) Needless to say most learned quickly!

There was a couple of kids whose dad was worse than they were. The only guy that ever came to school to yell at the teacher for reprimanding his kids. He was across the hall from math class when he started yelling at the teacher. I had half a notion to tell him to take the kids home and kick their @$$es until they straightened out ;-) The oldest smart aleck did not last long out of high school. In January after graduation, he was working on his dad's farm running a post hole digger. He didn't come in for lunch so they went out looking for him. There was nothing left; just bloody clothes wrapped around the auger with the tractor still running. I always wondered if that would have happened if he would have been able to behave himself.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> H-F..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It s trying to hide behind the level..
> 
> - bandit571


I love the shop and what you can do with those tools…


----------



## pottz

they still were allowed to paddle up until i was in jr high,then they decided it was too inhumane and child abuse.the one you didn't paddling you was the woodshop teacher,he had a two handed one with the paddle area about 6"x14" with 1" holes all over.that sucker brought tears.never got to experience first hand.or ass shall i say.


----------



## pottz

in the shop today working on the adirondack chair.booms from the fireworks have been pretty mellow so far,so far !beagle is now sedated.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> No shop time no kitchen Reno. Some beverages and some beach time. In sea isle Petey.
> 
> - corelz125


Your joke I can understand… what is that picture about? a meeting up with Petey? If so enjoy my friend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Once I had a student ask me- wouldn't you like to be able to hit us… I said No because I can give you more pain with your mind. IMO that is what modern society does today… punishment but not corporal punishment. Besides inflicting physical pain causes anger that stays with you in a negative way.

Again, this is my opinion. Schools have their way to weed them out the smart ones are placed in advanced classes- the weaker ones go to a lower level and have the slim chance of working their way up. The biggest thing that I like is that there is a vocation or technical school. The student goes to their HS for a half day then to the tech school the other half. Great success and in order to stay in that school they must have a C or better grades at their HS.

Now back to us guys- should you care to share an adult story on an incident whereas an adult you had. In closing to those unemployed and not wanting to be a "slave" I give you credit. How about a song….

*Take this Job and Shove it* by Johnny Paycheck


----------



## pottz

hey any of you guys ever get into any of the swaps here.ive looked many times so i finally said,enough lurking so im in the beer swap.looks like it's gonna be fun.maybe join me ?


----------



## corelz125

No joke dw at the beach this weekend


----------



## bandit571

Trying something new…still a Guinness, but










Right down to the harp on the cap..









At 5%, they will catch up to you…

"Going out with a Blonde from Baltimore..see ya!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> No joke dw at the beach this weekend
> 
> - corelz125


And this is the only pic we get? How about a sea-side joke?


----------



## pottz

> No joke dw at the beach this weekend
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> And this is the only pic we get? How about a sea-side joke?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


how about some pic's of drop dead gorgeous blonds on the sand ? oh wait thats socal,sorry.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Trying something new…still a Guinness, but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right down to the harp on the cap..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 5%, they will catch up to you…
> 
> "Going out with a Blonde from Baltimore..see ya!"
> 
> - bandit571


+1 I especially like that can opener. Back in my day, this is what you used to open your beverage.










My way was a full punch and the other a semi punch (for air relief).

I will order and start using what Bandit uses…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> No joke dw at the beach this weekend
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> And this is the only pic we get? How about a sea-side joke?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> how about some pic s of drop dead gorgeous blonds on the sand ? oh wait thats socal,sorry.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz-STOP before I posted a reply earlier. Tons of images that were similar to the sexy nun and how it escalated…

Dessert-










Corelez-










Pottz- I couldn't find a Beagle and beach one for you probably that she was off to the fishing girls' party. Here is one G-rated my friend.


----------



## pottz

here ya go boys,cali living what it's all about.


----------



## pottz

man you didn't look very hard,i found dozens,you want more ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> they still were allowed to paddle up until i was in jr high,then they decided it was too inhumane and child abuse.the one you didn t paddling you was the woodshop teacher,he had a two handed one with the paddle area about 6"x14" with 1" holes all over.that sucker brought tears.never got to experience first hand.or ass shall i say.
> 
> - pottz


I could see the handwriting on the wall ;-)) LB had to test the system ;-)) ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Times are changin from what I hear the progressives saying about schools here. Everything has to be equalized. Going to end advanced classes, ect. Sounds like everyone will be held back to the lowest level of the laziest kid or the deficient ones. Our granddaughter could have skipped a couple of grades in elementary school, but she decided to stay with kids her own age. She helped a lot of the others to her own detriment ;-( Our 2 grandsons in high school now are getting college credits for math all the way through high school. They qualify for other college credits too, but our son and DIL have them just taking the ones that are basically paid for. Not sure what tall the reasons are.
> 
> I read years ago that when most only graduated 8th grade in the 20s +/-, most of the high school kids in the 80s or 90s could not pass those 8th-grade tests. I found one and I was familiar with most of the subjects, but there were a few questions that were not covered in my education. The standards for ACT and SAT are considerably lower now. I can't recall all the reasons that happened. In the depression era, the US was the world leader in basic and elementary education. People came from all over the world to study us, US. Today I think US is about 20th. DR Aroura, a world-renowned migraine researcher I saw about migraines was from India. I asked her why she was here. She said the best place to research. I asked what the disadvantages were. She said her kids would get a much better basic education in India.
> .


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> here ya go boys,cali living what it s all about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


----------



## bandit571

Neighbors are shooting off fireworks…which means..









Someone is trying to hide…..Miss Bandit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Neighbors are shooting off fireworks…which means..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is trying to hide…..Miss Bandit.
> 
> - bandit571


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey any of you guys ever get into any of the swaps here.ive looked many times so i finally said,enough lurking so im in the beer swap.looks like it s gonna be fun.maybe join me ?
> 
> - pottz


No. Never knew there were that many. How they gonna swap beer world wide?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz's choice will be Coor's light long necks? Correct…










It is one of the lesser expensive beers… looking forward to see how you are doing…


----------



## pottz

> Neighbors are shooting off fireworks…which means..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is trying to hide…..Miss Bandit.
> 
> - bandit571


yeah i know the beagle is not happy either.the meds are keeping her pretty good so far.she's in the house with momma watching a movie,very loud !


----------



## pottz

> hey any of you guys ever get into any of the swaps here.ive looked many times so i finally said,enough lurking so im in the beer swap.looks like it s gonna be fun.maybe join me ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No. Never knew there were that many. How they gonna swap beer world wide?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


with alchohol kenny is keeping it us only.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz s choice will be Coor s light long necks? Correct…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of the lesser expensive beers… looking forward to see how you are doing…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sure and then ill be blocked from ever doing a swap again.i think not dw.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Neighbors are shooting off fireworks…which means..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone is trying to hide…..Miss Bandit.
> 
> - bandit571


Our neighbor's cockapoo ran away a year ago in mid-June because of a mid-afternoon bomb. Fires seem to have subduded it quite a bit this year. We hear fireworks and gunshots most nights. Being deaf if handy ;-00


----------



## pottz

well if tonight is close to last year it's gonna be what the soldiers experienced on normandy beach on d day!


----------



## pottz




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> well if tonight is close to last year it s gonna be what the soldiers experienced on normandy beach on d day!
> 
> - pottz


I just heard half a dozen semiauto pistol shots. They are safer this year than the fireworks ;-))


----------



## pottz

so far bob it's way below normal,i was expecting more due to the pandemic easing up.someone said there was a shortage of fireworks this year?


----------



## corelz125

Pottz trying to get my camera thrown in the water and locked out of the room? I take pics of blondes on the beach the wife won't be happy about that.
Dire wolf is being baby sat and of course he hasn't behaved. There's a saying "a well behaved Siberian husky is an oxymoron"


----------



## pottz

> Pottz trying to get my camera thrown in the water and locked out of the room? I take pics of blondes on the beach the wife won t be happy about that.
> Dire wolf is being baby sat and of course he hasn t behaved. There s a saying "a well behaved Siberian husky is an oxymoron"
> 
> - corelz125


see thats the beauty of the relationship swmbo and i have,there is no jealousy whatsoever.i can have girly calanders or whatever,doesn't bother her in the least.same with me.we figure if our relationship is true and solid,why be jealous.they should be jealous of us !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> so far bob it s way below normal,i was expecting more due to the pandemic easing up.someone said there was a shortage of fireworks this year?
> 
> - pottz


Probably is. Most everything is short.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz trying to get my camera thrown in the water and locked out of the room? I take pics of blondes on the beach the wife won t be happy about that.
> Dire wolf is being baby sat and of course he hasn t behaved. There s a saying "a well behaved Siberian husky is an oxymoron"
> 
> - corelz125


Just watch wheel of fortune. Vanna will have to do ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Pottz trying to get my camera thrown in the water and locked out of the room? I take pics of blondes on the beach the wife won t be happy about that.
> Dire wolf is being baby sat and of course he hasn t behaved. There s a saying "a well behaved Siberian husky is an oxymoron"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Just watch wheel of fortune. Vanna will have to do ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*P-WHIPPED !!!!*


----------



## pottz

i wish i could send you guys a sound clip,it's really banging right now !!!! i dont know why anyone is going out and buying way over priced fireworks that last 5 seconds and go 6'high when you can sit on your front porch as i was and see a show anywhere you look ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Almost 90 degrees outside….
> - bandit571


Hell, all you need is two 90° triangles and you'll have *DevinT* toss a whole classroom!


----------



## pottz

> Almost 90 degrees outside….
> - bandit571
> 
> Hell, all you need is two 90° triangles and you ll have *DevinT* toss a whole classroom!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


easy ducks she's bad ass and will kick yours in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## pottz

this is how the night has been going,hopping from one bed to the next,where she ends up,who knows.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i wish i could send you guys a sound clip,it s really banging right now !!!! i dont know why anyone is going out and buying way over priced fireworks that last 5 seconds and go 6 high when you can sit on your front porch as i was and see a show anywhere you look ?
> 
> - pottz


IT IS ONE UP MANSHIP ;-)) We felt the winner about an hour ago. Shook the house. Nothing else even close ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I watch the Canadian news on the BBC available here locally. Always has been. A rancher was granted permission t stay in a fire evacuation zone to try to protect his cattle. The province ask about the cattle before they were concerned about the people ;-)) The province is working n their priorities ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz Sea Ile is way down . Nice beach.

Ocean Beach Unit #2 has a bench for my dad - he was on the board for years. Super Storm Sandy destroyed the place.

Fla does not seem to care about Elsa. 60 MPH winds (we play golf in that)

Missed 3rd place by 10th of a point yesterday.

Devin Vs. Bobby Night in the chair toss….I'd like to see that

Have a great day.


----------



## 987Ron

Who needs girly calendars and beach shots, just check the ads in LJ right side ad column. Today Redheads, with one sexy nude. Skimpy bikinis the other day. Couple of weeks ago, bikini ad with a topless woman. And we must stay "G".

Morning all. coffee and breakfast on the porch this am. Noisy evening but fairly quiet after 10. Our old Lab, Bella, was not particularly upset with the noise, but her hearing is not as good as it once was.

Mow the grass today, needs it after all the rain. Now the remains of Elsa is expected to pass over us tomorrow, light winds but more rain. So mow now or wait another week and get a bailer.

Have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

> I watch the Canadian news on the BBC available here locally. Always has been. A rancher was granted permission t stay in a fire evacuation zone to try to protect his cattle. The province ask about the cattle before they were concerned about the people ;-)) The province is working n their priorities ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Maybe they need to find the right sized grill for that big of a BBQ?

Rather a bit SORE today….may have overdid? Seeings how it IS a Monday, and all….may just take the day OFF.

Even me beard has been trimmed back…too bleeding hot.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Almost 90 degrees outside….
> - bandit571
> 
> Hell, all you need is two 90° triangles and you ll have *DevinT* toss a whole classroom!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> easy ducks she s bad ass and will kick yours in a heartbeat!!!
> 
> - pottz


That's cool *pottzy*... beatings from the missus's are starting to get lame lately.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Pretty tame around here. Did read a article stating a homeowner shot his electric meter with a pistol of some sort and started a fire. Hey, it seemed like a good idea at the time right???

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Almost 90 degrees outside….
> - bandit571
> 
> Hell, all you need is two 90° triangles and you ll have *DevinT* toss a whole classroom!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


+1


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Was busy yesterday. Got the water lines (3) all hooked together and no leaks.


----------



## 987Ron

Those mud buggies they have in the swamp near Petey, well thats me trying to mow our back yard in the low area. Too much rain and more to come.

Go into the shop for the AC and do a bit of work to cool off from the yard. Temp is not to bad but the humidity is high. Plus who loves mowing grass. At least it is a riding mower, 3/4 acre yard.

Wife says chili dogs for lunch. Thats a plus.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

FYI morning watch that I found interesting given the FL towers…

*Does Rebar Rust?*


----------



## pottz

> Who needs girly calendars and beach shots, just check the ads in LJ right side ad column. Today Redheads, with one sexy nude. Skimpy bikinis the other day. Couple of weeks ago, bikini ad with a topless woman. And we must stay "G".
> 
> Morning all. coffee and breakfast on the porch this am. Noisy evening but fairly quiet after 10. Our old Lab, Bella, was not particularly upset with the noise, but her hearing is not as good as it once was.
> 
> Mow the grass today, needs it after all the rain. Now the remains of Elsa is expected to pass over us tomorrow, light winds but more rain. So mow now or wait another week and get a bailer.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> - 987Ron


i know double standards.but those pay the bills i guess so they look the other way.


----------



## 987Ron

self delete


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Was busy yesterday. Got the water lines (3) all hooked together and no leaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I love plumbing with PVC and ABS ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> self delete
> 
> - 987Ron


Darn was it about garage calendars in the shop?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Watch: Liberal "Karen" Triggered by Patriotic Fireworks Display*

https://www.infowars.com/posts/watch-liberal-karen-triggered-by-patriotic-fireworks-display/


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny that water shut off box looks pro. You use schedule 40 for the pvc?

DW yes rebar rusts and it pops cement as it expands due to the rust. I have a sea wall that can prove all that. So I went back to watch the vid. Salt yes that is a problem. Some places (in the past) next to a beach used beach sand in concrete, that is bad.

Thunder storm over us now. I don't work in the shop when there is lightning in the area. So I am fixing some base molding I installed years ago 3M patch and primer can make anyone a great finish carpenter.

I will touch that up with paint and be done.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> FYI morning watch that I found interesting given the FL towers…
> 
> *Does Rebar Rust?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I used to troubleshoot and repair a lot of electrical in a local plant that did rebar coating. It was some kind of green color epoxy. The primary customer was the state of WA using it in highway construction to prevent the rust issue. Everything in the build was coated with fine green dust. All the works would disappear if someone yelled "Immigration!" I sort of wondered if I should be in there and if all those Mexicans would have Green Lung by the time they were fifty.

One day they called and said they had a main service switchgear problem. I went down and they had blown up a 480 volt 200 Amp unit. Two of the office guys were prying on a fuse they thought was bad, it wasn't. They thought they had turned the power off, but they hadn't. They shorted it out phase to phase and the transformer fuse was not fast enough. They knocked power out of the west half of the town of probably 30,000 at that time.

They definitely had an Arc Flash! There was a metal utility cabinet about 6 feet from the switchgear. It had a dark, greasy-looking smear down it. That was from the guy that was standing behind the one prying on the fuse. His polyester shirt melted and the smear is where he fell back and slid down. He was severely scarred and was temporarily blinded. I do not remember if the guy in front doing the prying died or was permanently disabled.

Next door was another rebar plant that called me all the time to fix their equipment too. Their overhead crane would break down late in the afternoon. When the morning shift came in at 4 AM to load the trucks for morning delivery, they would call me. I usually had it resolved in an hour or two. Deliveries were not too late ;-)) The owner mentioned it would be a profitable business if it were not for me being called to do service calls 2 or 3 times a week ;-)) I told him if they called when the crane broke down instead of 4 AM, they could cut those charges in half. I charged double bubble before 7. ;-)) I had an interesting career in the plants where managers followed cheapest is best policy purchasing equipment and maintenance ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pretty tame around here. Did read a article stating a homeowner shot his electric meter with a pistol of some sort and started a fire. Hey, it seemed like a good idea at the time right???
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I'm sure it did ;-)) ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

9K 2 weeks away? #8000 posted 06-25-2021 05:18 PM


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Watch: Liberal "Karen" Triggered by Patriotic Fireworks Display*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/watch-liberal-karen-triggered-by-patriotic-fireworks-display/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


She doesn't stand a chance. Better get earplugs!


----------



## pottz

> *Watch: Liberal "Karen" Triggered by Patriotic Fireworks Display*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/watch-liberal-karen-triggered-by-patriotic-fireworks-display/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> She doesn t stand a chance. Better get earplugs!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


wow what a wacko,should have been sedated-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny that water shut off box looks pro. You use schedule 40 for the pvc?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks, got the idea from something I had seen years ago. Used Schedule 40 PVC , want no issues later.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Watch: Liberal "Karen" Triggered by Patriotic Fireworks Display*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/watch-liberal-karen-triggered-by-patriotic-fireworks-display/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

How about Devin and DW adding some class to this Rattlesnake puzzle?

https://www.instructables.com/Milky-Rubiks-Snake/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz the chair you posted in projects is really great. But you know you will have to make something for the wife….


----------



## pottz

> Pottz the chair you posted in projects is really great. But you know you will have to make something for the wife….
> 
> - 987Ron


i thought maybe redesigning one,a little lower but those chairs are also too deep.i dont know.


----------



## corelz125

I have seen galvanized rebar before. All state and city jobs have that epoxy coated paint. They make them even using a coated tie wire. I seen them also have a can of green epoxy spray paint to touch up places. 
Pvc is so much easier to work with and last for a very very long time

Yea Petey not far from Cape May but it's not a bad drive for me.

Whats the story with the guy in GA that drove up on a golf course and shot the golf pro right on the course?


----------



## corelz125

The medics rushed Mr. Steinberg to the hospital in the middle of the night, apparently due to a massive heart attack.

The doctors work on him all night and morning and finally discharge him to the Intensive Care Unit, where therapy continues.

After a couple of days, Mr. Steinberg's physician comes into his room and says, "Sol, I'm happy to tell you that you are completely well. You have the heart function that you did when you were a fifteen-year-old lad. We're going to send you home tomorrow. You don't have to worry about your heart; do any physical exercise that you like."

Mr. Steinberg goes home and that evening is talking with his wife.

"Doris, you'll never believe it! I'm completely well. I have no worries with my heart. Tonight, Darling, you and I are going to make love like you've never had before - wild, passionate sex! You'll love it!"

Doris thinks for a minute and says, "I don't know, Sol. I've heard about active sex and heart conditions. I don't want it to be on my conscience if you die while we are making love. Maybe, just maybe, if your doctor wrote a note to me saying that everything was okay, maybe I would have such sex with you."

Mr. Steinberg was dejected, but the next day he was in his doctor's office.

His doctor tells him, "Sure, sure, Sol, no problem, I'll write the note. Let's see, here's my prescription pad: 'Mr. Sol Steinberg, a patient of mine, has the heart function of a fifteen-year-old lad, and can have mad, passionate, adventurous sex any time that he so desires, signed, Dr. Aaron Katz.' Now, I'll just address this. By the way, Sol, what's your wife's first name?"

"Uh, Doctor, could you just make that, 'To Whom It May Concern'?"


----------



## corelz125

A 75-year-old man walked into a crowded doctors waiting room and approached the desk.

The Receptionist said, 'Yes sir, what are you seeing the Doctor for today?' 'There's something wrong with my junk, he replied.

The receptionist became irritated and said, 'You shouldn't come into a crowded waiting room and say things like that.'

'Why not, you asked me what was wrong and I told you,' he said. The Receptionist replied; 'Now you have caused some needless embarrassment in this room full of people. You should have said there is something wrong with your ear or something and discussed the problem further with the Doctor in private.'

The man replied, 'You should not ask people questions in a roomful of strangers if the answer could embarrass anyone.' The man then decided to walk out, waited several minutes and then re-entered.

The Receptionist smiled smugly and asked, 'Yes??'

'There's something wrong with my ear,' he stated loudly.

The Receptionist nodded approvingly and smiled, knowing he had taken her advice. 'What is wrong with your ear, Sir?'

'I can't piss out of it,' he replied.


----------



## corelz125

It's perch time


----------



## corelz125

> Pottz the chair you posted in projects is really great. But you know you will have to make something for the wife….
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> i thought maybe redesigning one,a little lower but those chairs are also too deep.i dont know.
> 
> - pottz


Just make a booster seat for the wife Pottz


----------



## moke

Pottzy, I buy Coors light by the case and the same for Busch Light. I want to give folks a choice when they come over…..I go through 2 or three cases of Coors Light to one Busch…now keep in mind Coors longnecks are 18 to a case and Busch is 30, but I still have my original case of Busch for the year.

It's 91 and I am have some pork tenderloin on the grill and havin' a Coors as we speak.

Gunny, that is awesome, why does your Mom want water at shed?

My backyard is totaled from the construction, and my front parking too..We have three entire trees on it for 2 months, after the derecho. The Fescue and blue grass did not survive, but all crappy grass did so I used round-up and killed it all and replanted 14 days ago…..most of it is 9" tall! I am blowing my own horn but, I have never had this kind if success! Used a good seed and starter fertilizer, put a Hay with a mesh down and religiously watered 3 times per day! Now 180 sq feet done, 6,000 to go!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It s perch time
> 
> - corelz125


ROFLMAO


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz the chair you posted in projects is really great. But you know you will have to make something for the wife….
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> i thought maybe redesigning one,a little lower but those chairs are also too deep.i dont know.
> 
> - pottz


How about a little higher so you can get out of it? ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> It s perch time
> 
> - corelz125


1st one nothing.

2nd one I smiled.

Did the Dire wolf is you?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Who needs girly calendars and beach shots, just check the ads in LJ right side ad column. Today Redheads, with one sexy nude. Skimpy bikinis the other day. Couple of weeks ago, bikini ad with a topless woman. And we must stay "G".
> - 987Ron


Bloody hell, I paid a small fortune to block ads… ********************, I'm cancelling *that* subscription!


> *Watch: Liberal "Karen" Triggered by Patriotic Fireworks Display*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/watch-liberal-karen-triggered-by-patriotic-fireworks-display/
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> She doesn t stand a chance. Better get earplugs!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> wow what a wacko,should have been sedated-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Good onya *Karen*... Practice whatever *constitutional right there is in Yankeeland for peace and quiet* and then embrace your *2nd.* and blast the bastards with a shotgun and grenades.
There seems to be an abundance of *lefties* that think their *right*(ie)*s* is only applicable to them!


> https://www.instructables.com/Milky-Rubiks-Snake/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email
> - TopamaxSurvivor


... adding some class to this Rattlesnake puzzle?

https://www.instructables.com/Milky-Rubiks-Snake/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email
- TopamaxSurvivor
[/QUOTE]
Maybe the new *laserers* on the block could try their hand at this snake or even this one...

All the applicable *non-laserers* can play with their own snake…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Potz-* did you read Moke's post and if you use Coors light I help with laser or CNC work. Unlike last time with all the time I spent on your coaster; this time I'll need some cash upfront.

*Top Max-* I'll pass on that project too busy with other stuff…

Getting ready to make box joint projects and I made some test cut fittings












> Pottz the chair you posted in projects is really great. But you know you will have to make something for the wife….
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> i thought maybe redesigning one,a little lower but those chairs are also too deep.i dont know.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> How about a little higher so you can get out of it? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 fantastic. It could be done but I think that Pottz wouldn't step out of the box, but I believe that it would be great. I just visited a DR. office for the back and 1/3 of the chairs were higher easy in and out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Maybe the new *laserers* on the block could try their hand at this snake or even this one...
> 
> All the applicable *non-laserers* can play with their own snake…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Enjoyed the post. Others take note- the Duck has a large Trotec (bada-bing) and mine is a PL 12/19 and I don't have the bed size or power of Mr. Festool (a.k.a. Duck). Respectfully, his puzzle and storage box +1.

As of now, I like using inexpensive white tiles to be incorporated with wood. Today I test ran 3mm ply in which I can make come interesting models, dinosaurs, or even a puzzle.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz the chair you posted in projects is really great. But you know you will have to make something for the wife….
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> i thought maybe redesigning one,a little lower but those chairs are also too deep.i dont know.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Just make a booster seat for the wife Pottz
> 
> - corelz125


wrong direction she needs the opposite-lol.


----------



## pottz

> *Potz-* did you read Moke s post and if you use Coors light I help with laser or CNC work. Unlike last time with all the time I spent on your coaster; this time I ll need some cash upfront.
> 
> *Top Max-* I ll pass on that project too busy with other stuff…
> 
> Getting ready to make box joint projects and I made some test cut fittings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz the chair you posted in projects is really great. But you know you will have to make something for the wife….
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> i thought maybe redesigning one,a little lower but those chairs are also too deep.i dont know.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> How about a little higher so you can get out of it? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 fantastic. It could be done but I think that Pottz wouldn t step out of the box, but I believe that it would be great. I just visited a DR. office for the back and 1/3 of the chairs were higher easy in and out.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry dw i checked your yelp ratings,you only have a 1.5,ill pass.


----------



## pottz

> The medics rushed Mr. Steinberg to the hospital in the middle of the night, apparently due to a massive heart attack.
> 
> The doctors work on him all night and morning and finally discharge him to the Intensive Care Unit, where therapy continues.
> 
> After a couple of days, Mr. Steinberg's physician comes into his room and says, "Sol, I'm happy to tell you that you are completely well. You have the heart function that you did when you were a fifteen-year-old lad. We're going to send you home tomorrow. You don't have to worry about your heart; do any physical exercise that you like."
> 
> Mr. Steinberg goes home and that evening is talking with his wife.
> 
> "Doris, you'll never believe it! I'm completely well. I have no worries with my heart. Tonight, Darling, you and I are going to make love like you've never had before - wild, passionate sex! You'll love it!"
> 
> Doris thinks for a minute and says, "I don't know, Sol. I've heard about active sex and heart conditions. I don't want it to be on my conscience if you die while we are making love. Maybe, just maybe, if your doctor wrote a note to me saying that everything was okay, maybe I would have such sex with you."
> 
> Mr. Steinberg was dejected, but the next day he was in his doctor's office.
> 
> His doctor tells him, "Sure, sure, Sol, no problem, I'll write the note. Let's see, here's my prescription pad: 'Mr. Sol Steinberg, a patient of mine, has the heart function of a fifteen-year-old lad, and can have mad, passionate, adventurous sex any time that he so desires, signed, Dr. Aaron Katz.' Now, I'll just address this. By the way, Sol, what's your wife's first name?"
> 
> "Uh, Doctor, could you just make that, 'To Whom It May Concern'?"
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny, that is awesome, why does your Mom want water at shed?
> 
> - moke


This is my place I am installing the water. While Mother might want water in the shop, it is not in my wheelhouse of projects at the moment. LOL

I use a pressure washer on the lawn equipment after each use. For years the water pipe has been attached to the back of the fence and had to be drained for winter. Last year a tree fell and we had to take down the fence. Found the pipe had gotten very fragile from UV exposure. Decided to fix it permanently by burying it and no more having to drain before winter.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Was busy on project today.

ABS plastic box glued down to brickwork.










Then came back and filled the dirt in.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz


+1 But that post did nothing for me… not my style. What does the beagle think…










I don't see a +1 Bark…


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> +1 But that post did nothing for me… not my style. What does the beagle think…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don t see a +1 Bark…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Laser Cut 3D Wooden Mandala Letters* Tonight learning experience for a tuck-in anybody?










Ron you can do it on your laser…

https://www.etsy.com/listing/859433709/laser-cut-3d-wooden-mandala-letters?epik=dj0yJnU9UFByN2tRWXNIQWhfQ05HdGRhdHR4S3YzNEN0SGJhcWkmcD0wJm49aUtIaktFR21JbW9lZXIwdU5fUUlaUSZ0PUFBQUFBR0FZTXBv


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz
> 
> +1 But that post did nothing for me… not my style. What does the beagle think…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don t see a +1 Bark…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


NO! that dog that you posted is not Sodona! [ no barks from Sodona ]


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Pottz the chair you posted in projects is really great. But you know you will have to make something for the wife….
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> i thought maybe redesigning one,a little lower but those chairs are also too deep.i dont know.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Just make a booster seat for the wife Pottz
> 
> - corelz125


Just add a *Pillion seat*... see the add-on thread....


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> +1 But that post did nothing for me… not my style. What does the beagle think…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don t see a +1 Bark…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> NO! that dog that you posted is not Sodona! [ no barks from Sodona ]
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


it's a stand in,she's tiered from all the fireworks.all celebs have em.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck- a PILLION SEAT? His chair design is for the era of the Great Gatsby… Here you go










People are getting larger…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Helping Someone Out of a Chair





informative video


----------



## pottz

> Helping Someone Out of a Chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> informative video
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh god dw i didn't know you were that bad,please dont be afraid to ask for help buddy.gunnys grunts are here too help ! ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Laser Cut 3D Wooden Mandala Letters* Tonight learning experience for a tuck-in anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Are they *clip art* or a TT Font?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> People are getting larger…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Hardly a surprise, the size of a coke has gone from 24 oz to 1 gallon in past decade. AND, free refills.

Saw a article that mentioned 165 lbs for a woman is the NEW normal.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> People are getting larger…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Saw a article that mentioned 165 lbs for a woman is the NEW normal.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


And that's just the breakfast.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Think outside the box…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Laser Cut 3D Wooden Mandala Letters* Tonight learning experience for a tuck-in anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Are they *clip art* or a TT Font?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Not sure here is the link I'm just getting started- More importantly thinking about ergonomics. Can an elderly person easily get out of a Pottz Adirondack chair? or that Maloof rocker?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... a large Trotec (bada-bing) and mine is a PL 12/19 and I don t have the bed size or power of Mr. Festool (a.k.a. Duck). Respectfully, his puzzle and storage box +1.
> 
> As of now, I like using inexpensive white tiles to be incorporated with wood. Today I test ran 3mm ply in which I can make come interesting models, dinosaurs, or even a puzzle.
> - Desert Woodworker


The size of the boxed snake is A4… if you can cut, you should be able to cut 6mm (even 3mm will work) MDF/Ply/pine… and MDF is cheaper than tiles.


----------



## pottz

> ..... a large Trotec (bada-bing) and mine is a PL 12/19 and I don t have the bed size or power of Mr. Festool (a.k.a. Duck). Respectfully, his puzzle and storage box +1.
> 
> As of now, I like using inexpensive white tiles to be incorporated with wood. Today I test ran 3mm ply in which I can make come interesting models, dinosaurs, or even a puzzle.
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> The size of the boxed snake is A4… if you can cut, you should be able to cut 6mm (even 3mm will work) MDF/Ply/pine… and MDF is cheaper than tiles.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*HEY NO SHOP TALK !!!!!*


----------



## pottz

> Think outside the box…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you a life guard ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Laser Cut 3D Wooden Mandala Letters* Tonight learning experience for a tuck-in anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron you can do it on your laser…
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/859433709/laser-cut-3d-wooden-mandala-letters?epik=dj0yJnU9UFByN2tRWXNIQWhfQ05HdGRhdHR4S3YzNEN0SGJhcWkmcD0wJm49aUtIaktFR21JbW9lZXIwdU5fUUlaUSZ0PUFBQUFBR0FZTXBv
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


R those your work *DW*?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Think outside the box…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> you a life guard ?
> 
> - pottz


everyone should guard life.


----------



## pottz

> Think outside the box…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> you a life guard ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> everyone should guard life.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


amen brother !


----------



## corelz125

Put a little fold down tray on those chairs and they look like high chairs


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz, that pick up truck murder on the golf course is really weird. He had two dean in the bed of the truck.

Pottz, nice chair I like the large arm rests, but you need a place to put your feet up. Ottoman?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- they are an example of what can be done with a laser 5-7 layers. I am just getting started I may look into it.

Duck- The tiles I'll use fol plaques or coasters. Yes to MDF as an inexpensive medium. I use a more dense higher grade MDF product called Medite and outdoor grade Medex. I enjoy your projects,

Pottz- When I was your age I could hop in and out of a sports car (my Corvette) and I hope that you don't start to break down soon enjoy the good years while they last. I smile at your comments regarding the new style chairs, oh to be 61 again (physically)

I remember from a movie one old man talking to another old man and he says, "if only I could take a good piss again". I like to think of 60-year-olds as teenage senior citizens- I like the study of Gerontology
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerontology

Ron and Eastcoast members good morning…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Put a little fold down tray on those chairs and they look like high chairs
> 
> - corelz125


NO need there are alternatives-










Pottz- here you go…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz I just found a budget-minded one for you and it has the "tray"

https://www.target.com/p/alston-adirondack-chair-black-cambridge-casual/-/A-54019221


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

TECNOLOGY- in woodworking and warfare-

SEEK AND DESTROY Israel uses first-ever AI drone swarm in battle to hunt down and blitz Hamas terrorists with NO human input.

https://www.the-sun.com/news/3222879/israel-first-ever-drone-swarm-hamas/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Duck*- I'm not into puzzles, for it is called life. Yet this may peak both of our curiosity-










https://www.amazon.com/collection-patterns-woodworking-create-Michael/dp/B07C8BPV54

*Corelez-* because of that junk/ear post you have ruined my Carol Burnett closing where she touches her ear and it didn't relate to…


----------



## 987Ron

> *Laser Cut 3D Wooden Mandala Letters* Tonight learning experience for a tuck-in anybody?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron you can do it on your laser…
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/859433709/laser-cut-3d-wooden-mandala-letters?epik=dj0yJnU9UFByN2tRWXNIQWhfQ05HdGRhdHR4S3YzNEN0SGJhcWkmcD0wJm49aUtIaktFR21JbW9lZXIwdU5fUUlaUSZ0PUFBQUFBR0FZTXBv
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


poorly


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- IMO these lasers are comparable to cars- power and speed. Duck is the man. Maybe you could make Pottz some cork coaster inserts for that project that he made. Get some money upfront…


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Off to Svannah today, back roads as the I-16 is a mess with construction. Back roads faster easier. 
daughter has a meeting at the knit shop. Me, off to the liquor store for self and son. Georgia has 4 counties that are dry, ours is one. Stores can sell beer and wine. Restaurants and bars can serve beer, wine, mixed drinks and straight shots. No liquor sales to take home…. they think they are keeping the Univ. students from getting into trouble. Drive to the county line and pay a high price or wait till you go to Savannah, Atlanta, August etc

Looks like Elsa will pass over us with just rain and winds not over 15. Petey, hope you fare as well or better.

76 now 88 later, humid, get home around noon and some shop time this afternoon.

Pottz, DW At 83 still getting into those sports cars, maybe not as agile as once, but still no problem. When the P-car can no longer be used, life will cease to be as much fun and interest P-car to Savannah today. Only problem with the P-car is I allow no food or drink in the car. Coffee before, then go and then leave.

Later have a great day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- honestly no long necks allowed in the car? Then how can you have a road trip? SAFELY +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Supermarkets Are Stockpiling Inventory as Food Costs Rise- INFLATION

https://www.wsj.com/articles/supermarkets-are-stockpiling-inventory-as-food-costs-rise-11625572980


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good to hear disaster was averted *Petey* and *Ron* ;-)

Exciting times! The news is full of IT! A professional Canadian hockey player was watching fireworks with a group when they misfired. He was hit in the chest and was 24 ;-(( Several houses reported to have burned on the 4th too ;-(

A drunk broke out the front window of a house he thought belonged to a family member about 10 PM on the 4th in Puyallup 10 miles south of here. He was advancing on the homeowner and his wife. He was 48. The same thing happened to an 18-year-old kid trying to get into the wrong house at a graduation party in the wee hours of the morning last spring. Breaking out windows to enter at night is probably a bad idea, family or not. Here on the Patio, I suggest we promote safe drinking and limit longnecks and vino to 2.

*Steve* Up near the border at Lynden108 F in the heatwave wiped out 30 to 40 % of the raspberry crop. 80% of the nation's processed raspberry products are grown within that 15 miles radius. Sounds like we have discovered an agricultural temp limit, eh?

Last night CNBC American Greed broadcast the Pacific Gas and Electric transition to myopic financial focus policy ignoring safety promoting greed as they transitioned from an engineering company to MBA management. Same process that our mayor bringing from Boeing who killed 346 with 737 MAX and had 4 years delay in the 777 and the tanker project. The public and prosecutors got PGE to plead guilty to 84 cases 0of negligent homicide. They were calling for those who make the decisions to kill for money to be prosecuted. Nothing will change until that happens ;-(( PGE started killing in the early 90s. That same policy was apparently in the HVAC company I subcontracted control wiring. A technician programmed an error not allowing a boiler in an elementary school to turn off after it started. The engineer's design bypassed the boiler's safety devices. The morning after startup, the janitor told me he turned it off because the high-pressure relief valve was blowing steam! I followed the wires to discover what happened. I told the manager we needed to go back to the other schools to determine if the engineer's design bypassed the safety devices. He told me they are working fine do not worry about it. 



 I told him I did not care if I ever did another job for him, but the school district will be advised the safety needs to be confirmed. He decided maybe that would be a good idea to check them. Not enough room in elementary schools for boilers to blow up with about 400 kids present. In 2017 a boiler blew up in Missouri because of delayed maintenance. Killed 2 when it blew, went about 200 years up and came down in another building killing 2 more ;-(

https://www.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/four-people-died-in-a-boiler-explosion-in-soulard-a/article_1db361b4-757f-5515-ac3a-313c718b72ee.html

Tonight PBS reruns PGE's Fire in Paradise that killed 84. "I told my husband, 'I can't run through fire.' And he said, 'You're going to have to.'" - Nichole Jolly, Camp Fire survivor


----------



## 987Ron

Home from Savannah, back roads, rained extremely hard for an hour, a front was moving through not associated with Elsa. Streets in Savannah were over curb deep. We just went to a Mexican Rest. we knew near, and had lunch. Waited out most of the rain. 
The old P-car when we did get on the Interstate, full speed no problems with hydroplaning or vis. Airflow keeps the windshield clear. Problem is the Prius' and such in the center lane going 10 mph with their blinkers on. Right lane clearer of traffic than the center lane. May have uttered a non G rated word or two.

DW Long necks are allowed unopened only. Unopened drinks or food allowed in one of the two trunks. No open food or beverages in the car. Today brought back some cooking Saki 3 German wines for the wife, and two 6 packs of Flensburger Beir in the front trunk. Flensburger is not available here in bubba land.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Elsa is hurricane strength, just south east of Ft. Myers, safely our in the Gulf of Mexico. It should be past us in 4-5 hrs.

Getting ready for a cocktail.


----------



## 987Ron

Hope you mean Elsa is South West of Ft. Myers. Not going to give you any problems other than snowbirds getting excited.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Up to 1,500 businesses affected by ransomware attack, U.S. firm's CEO says

https://www.emergencyemail.org/newsemergency/anmviewer.asp?a=25678&z=1

Gotta love online banking these days! ;-(( Does anyone trust them?


----------



## bandit571

1 hour of shop time, today….one assembly glued up, another in dry fit









1st glued up…









2nd end in Dry Fit mode…glue up tomorrow.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Bandit…

Today I have test pieces calculated and on to making boxes (wine boxes)










Pottz all I need is a cash deposit…


----------



## corelz125

I don't know Pottz this is starting to look like you're being played for your cash.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I don t know Pottz this is starting to look like you re being played for your cash.
> 
> - corelz125


Do you forget what he did at the "Show" they almost repossessed the Dire wolf- he didn't put that Beagle up for collateral.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I don t know Pottz this is starting to look like you re being played for your cash.
> 
> - corelz125


Pottz is out deep pocket isn't he?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I don t know Pottz this is starting to look like you re being played for your cash.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Pottz is out deep pocket isn t he?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


CA property tax records say he is doing alright… Do you remember Jack Benny and the money that is our Pottz…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I don t know Pottz this is starting to look like you re being played for your cash.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Pottz is out deep pocket isn t he?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> CA property tax records say he is doing alright… Do you remember Jack Benny and the money that is our Pottz…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


He must still be around. He is only 39.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- 3mm laser project… 6mm can be done but the laser time is not efficient…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Must Watch: Dad BLASTS School Board Over Critical Race Theory Agenda*

https://www.infowars.com/posts/must-watch-dad-blasts-school-board-over-critical-race-theory-agenda/

The guy spoke well on this…


----------



## pottz

> I don t know Pottz this is starting to look like you re being played for your cash.
> 
> - corelz125


pretty much ive seen this scam before,whenever they want money up front run.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Was busy night. Got another 12 feet of trench dug, 10 ft pipe laid in and pressures tested then reburied. Was just coming in from putting away few tools and the bottom fell out of the sky. Glad I filled the trench up!


----------



## pottz

> +1 Bandit…
> 
> Today I have test pieces calculated and on to making boxes (wine boxes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz all I need is a cash deposit…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


maybe try and hustle the duck he's got lots of shekels.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Must Watch: Dad BLASTS School Board Over Critical Race Theory Agenda*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/must-watch-dad-blasts-school-board-over-critical-race-theory-agenda/
> 
> The guy spoke well on this…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Too bad nobody believes him ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Was busy night. Got another 12 feet of trench dug, 10 ft pipe laid in and pressures tested then reburied. Was just coming in from putting away few tools and the bottom fell out of the sky. Glad I filled the trench up!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Backfill is good ;-)) A guy I used to work for sent me to put the phone conduits in a business park one winter in the Green River Valley. Topsoil is some of the deepest in the world at 20 feet. He did have the vaults set in the summer but they did not backfill ;-(( There were half a dozen of them the mud caved in on. The worst I had to bring in 112 yards of fill about 8×8 foot vault, the second d worse was about 95 yards, the other was small 4 foot deep faults no more than about 5×5 +/-. They took about 30 yards each. The ditch witch was modified with duals all around, but it still was stuck. Pulled it with a Cat ;-( I had to get enough rainwater in the conduits to keep them down until paving was done. They would float back out of the ground in that mudhole known as the Green River Valley.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW - Thanks for that video. Teach the kids math and science, leave the life stuff to the parents. Priceless. Each parent that steps up has an impact.

Topa - Cyber warfare is the next frontier.

Gunny - nice work. Bandit too.

Up at 4am due to thunder and lightning. Elsa has moved on but sure has a big foot print. Ron Elsa is coming your way. (snow birds are long gone).

Rain coming down like a mother. ha

It's now 5am - no one is sleeping in this house!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa - got an idea for you.

Just on the news a CA homeowner hooked up his sprinkler system to detect motion around is pick up truck (guess he was tired of being robbed) video shows a guy riding up on a bike but gets doused by water and takes off! Brilliant!

https://www.iheart.com/content/2020-03-01-california-homeowner-uses-motion-activated-sprinkler-scare-off-thieves/#:~:text=After%20a%20bright%20floodlight%20failed%20to%20stop%20the,potential%20thief%20on%20a%20bike%20was%20scared%20away.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

We had quite a bit of wind and rain last night. Seated the reburied trench quite well. Perfect timing.


----------



## 987Ron

Elsa is due this evening and into the night. Rain and more rain coming. Winds 20mph with gusts to 35 for two or three hours. When we lived in Okla. City gusts to 35 was an everyday thing, but we did not have 150 ft. tall pine trees in the yard next to the house.

Up early for me, breakfast done, tried sitting on the porch with my coffee but the humidity is 95% and very still, temp 78 but so muggy.

DW I can do those laser cut boxes but not to interested. Do have a mandala M that I may try to do in 1/16 in wood or mdf. 6 layers. Some computer time to separate the 6 images so one can be done at at time to get the size needed abut 6" tall or cut all at the same time. Be a long run time. Other projects on the bench now, not laser items. One must not get stuck on one thing.

Petey. Hope all is secure and any damage is just visual not actual. Our golf course is restricting the golf carts to the cart paths. To much rain and soft ground. Saw a couple of golfers go onto the course near us, head water area of the lake, cart mired down to the chassis. The were ankle deep in mud trying to push it out. Maintenance crew came and pulled it out. Wish I could have heard the pro give them a dressing down.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, the lightning was impressive! Still more around us. The tail of Elsa is over top of us and seems to not go away!

Ha I have seen some really dumb things done in a golf cart.

Did anyone check out the video I posted - pretty funny.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ha I have seen some really dumb things done in a golf cart.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I see a few cart riders dragging a foot along the turf as they ride. Had one a couple of years ago that his toe, catch on something along the path and twisted his leg. Radial fracture. 
As a homeowner along the course, Always thought golfers should be required to have their name and phone # etched on their balls, the golf balls. 
The course should ban music being played in the golf carts at a loud level, always bad music, rap or something. Well they are for the big part college kids. Most of the kids are pretty decent, the middle aged golfer seems to have the least manners for the homeowners. Driving carts up into yards, hitting ball out of yards even behind a fence, cursing, loud profane cursing, trash thrown out (trash container on every tee) But the view is nice better than some non golf course neighbors in the past.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Duck*- I m not into puzzles, for it is called life. Yet this may peak both of our curiosity-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


That looks like a *kid toy*... I'm not into *kid toys*... the "videos" I have made of my puzzles are published on YouTube, tagged as *"not for kids"*...

*Kids' amusement is the parents' job.* I don't want to be sued 'cause some kid choked on something small I made.


> I don t know Pottz this is starting to look like you re being played for your cash.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> pretty much ive seen this scam before,whenever they want *money up front* run.
> - pottz


I don't mind the *money behind* bankrolled in a pulled trolley… for the sake of *DW*, I won't say "up behind" in a *charger*.



> +1 Bandit…
> 
> Today I have test pieces calculated and on to making boxes (*wine boxes*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz all I need is a cash deposit…
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> maybe try and hustle the duck he s got lots of shekels.
> - pottz


I have plenty of *shekels* to spare… however, you'd have to go to *Israel* and play the *Jewish Piano* to cash them in… wired bank transfers cost to much *shekels*.
Now stop *wine*ing and make thos bloody boxes


----------



## pottz

> *Duck*- I m not into puzzles, for it is called life. Yet this may peak both of our curiosity-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> That looks like a *kid toy*... I m not into *kid toys*... the "videos" I have made of my puzzles are published on YouTube, tagged as *"not for kids"*...
> 
> *Kids amusement is the parents job.* I don t want to be sued cause some kid choked on something small I made.
> 
> I don t know Pottz this is starting to look like you re being played for your cash.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> pretty much ive seen this scam before,whenever they want *money up front* run.
> - pottz
> 
> I don t mind the *money behind* bankrolled in a pulled trolley… for the sake of *DW*, I won t say "up behind" in a *charger*.
> 
> +1 Bandit…
> 
> Today I have test pieces calculated and on to making boxes (*wine boxes*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz all I need is a cash deposit…
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> maybe try and hustle the duck he s got lots of shekels.
> - pottz
> 
> I have plenty of *shekels* to spare… however, you d have to go to *Israel* and play the *Jewish Piano* to cash them in… wired bank transfers cost to much *shekels*.
> Now stop *wine*ing and make thos bloody boxes
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i agree just do it.if you can afford that laser you dont need money up front.time to get some competitive bids.


----------



## Peteybadboy




----------



## pottz

> - Peteybadboy


looks good petey.


----------



## 987Ron

Nice looking bear, is it a participant trophy? Where will the brass plaque go? A base? Ha.
Is a nice carving. I am not good at carving.


----------



## pottz

no carving for me either,too much going on now.plus were talking about a whole bunch of new tools and stuff.i could get dw to do it for me on his cnc but ya gotta front the money.with my reputation i dont blame him-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz: As to DW one wants to see the quality of the work before shelling out the cash. There are a lot of cons nowadays. Like my email is full of so called great opportunities. Haven't got one from DW yet though.


----------



## corelz125

Bear came out good


----------



## moke

Hey Petey: Is Sanibel damaged? I think it was Charlie that took most of the trees…And ytour bear is impressive.
I owned a photostudio and camera store for 43 years. I used to do some work for a carving magazine, I think it was called "Chips and Chats" There were some good carvers…..

Pottzy; no carving for me either…I would not look good with a carving tool protruding from mu abdomen!


----------



## corelz125

A farmer walks into a lawyer's office and says: "I'd like to get one of them-thar day-vorce-ees"
"Yes sir, I believe I can help you" replied the lawyer. "Do you have any grounds?"
"Oh shore do!", exclaimed the farmer, "Got me bout a 140 acres out back a the house thar."
"No no…, I mean do you have a case?" asked the lawyer.
"No sur," replied the farmer, "I drive one of them John Deer's"
"You don't understand," said the lawyer, "You need something like a grudge."
"Oh!!" said the farmer, "I got me one of those! That's what I park muh Deer in!"
The lawyer, a bit frustrated responded, "Sir, you've got to have a reason to divorce your wife. Does she beat you up or anything?"
"No sur", replied the farmer, "I purt near get outta bed afore her ever mornin."
Finally the exasperated lawyer shouted, "WHY do you want a divorce?"
"Oh, well…" replied the farmer, "She says we jus can't communicate!!"


----------



## corelz125

A man and a woman had been married for ten years and decided to try and have kids.

They had not been using birth control for the entire time

they had been married, so they thought they may have a problem conceiving.

The woman decided to go to the gynecologist and see if the problem was with her.

She had been hard of hearing since she was little. The doctor examined her and came in to give her the conclusions.

He said, "I'm sorry, but the problem is with you.

You have insufficient passion and if you ever have a baby it will be a miracle."

The woman was very upset and went home crying. Her husband got home and asked her what was wrong.

She said, "The doctor told me I've got a fish up my passage and if I ever have a baby it will be a mackerel."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ist one - smile

2nd one- we'll have to wait for Pottz- "that was a good one bud LOL"


----------



## pottz

> A farmer walks into a lawyer's office and says: "I'd like to get one of them-thar day-vorce-ees"
> "Yes sir, I believe I can help you" replied the lawyer. "Do you have any grounds?"
> "Oh shore do!", exclaimed the farmer, "Got me bout a 140 acres out back a the house thar."
> "No no…, I mean do you have a case?" asked the lawyer.
> "No sur," replied the farmer, "I drive one of them John Deer's"
> "You don't understand," said the lawyer, "You need something like a grudge."
> "Oh!!" said the farmer, "I got me one of those! That's what I park muh Deer in!"
> The lawyer, a bit frustrated responded, "Sir, you've got to have a reason to divorce your wife. Does she beat you up or anything?"
> "No sur", replied the farmer, "I purt near get outta bed afore her ever mornin."
> Finally the exasperated lawyer shouted, "WHY do you want a divorce?"
> "Oh, well…" replied the farmer, "She says we jus can't communicate!!"
> 
> - corelz125


yeah dw approved.


----------



## pottz

> A man and a woman had been married for ten years and decided to try and have kids.
> 
> They had not been using birth control for the entire time
> 
> they had been married, so they thought they may have a problem conceiving.
> 
> The woman decided to go to the gynecologist and see if the problem was with her.
> 
> She had been hard of hearing since she was little. The doctor examined her and came in to give her the conclusions.
> 
> He said, "I'm sorry, but the problem is with you.
> 
> You have insufficient passion and if you ever have a baby it will be a miracle."
> 
> The woman was very upset and went home crying. Her husband got home and asked her what was wrong.
> 
> She said, "The doctor told me I've got a fish up my passage and if I ever have a baby it will be a mackerel."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

hows that dw ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Your getting better at posting with pic add ons… good job except in your taste for humor jokes.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz 2nd one was really good!

Thanks on the bear. It is not done. backside is too big and needs more detail. It is claro walnut so it will polish up real nice.

Ron, I will add a base for small brass plaques. Add the two years in a row the men won and annoy the women.

Moke, thanks and , the storm was low wind a lot of rain, but an amazing amount of lighting. I don't think there was much if any damage.

Potz, I just bought a dremel and a bunch of bits and just went at it (about 150-170 bucks)

BTW JWB in hand. Cheers!


----------



## pottz

> +1 Your getting better at posting with pic add ons… good job except in your taste for humor jokes.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i happen to think my taste in jokes is superb,you just need too loosen the collar a bit ?


----------



## pottz

> Corelz 2nd one was really good!
> 
> Thanks on the bear. It is not done. backside is too big and needs more detail. It is claro walnut so it will polish up real nice.
> 
> Ron, I will add a base for small brass plaques. Add the two years in a row the men won and annoy the women.
> 
> Moke, thanks and , the storm was low wind a lot of rain, but an amazing amount of lighting. I don t think there was much if any damage.
> 
> Potz, I just bought a dremel and a bunch of bits and just went at it (about 150-170 bucks)
> 
> BTW JWB in hand. Cheers!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


well ive got a dremel and bits just another thing and not enough time.someday though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa - got an idea for you.
> 
> Just on the news a CA homeowner hooked up his sprinkler system to detect motion around is pick up truck (guess he was tired of being robbed) video shows a guy riding up on a bike but gets doused by water and takes off! Brilliant!
> 
> https://www.iheart.com/content/2020-03-01-california-homeowner-uses-motion-activated-sprinkler-scare-off-thieves/#:~:text=After%20a%20bright%20floodlight%20failed%20to%20stop%20the,potential%20thief%20on%20a%20bike%20was%20scared%20away.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Love it ;-)) I think the electric fencer hooked up to my van door was more shocking ;-)

Bear looks great.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A man and a woman had been married for ten years and decided to try and have kids.
> 
> They had not been using birth control for the entire time
> 
> they had been married, so they thought they may have a problem conceiving.
> 
> The woman decided to go to the gynecologist and see if the problem was with her.
> 
> She had been hard of hearing since she was little. The doctor examined her and came in to give her the conclusions.
> 
> He said, "I'm sorry, but the problem is with you.
> 
> You have insufficient passion and if you ever have a baby it will be a miracle."
> 
> The woman was very upset and went home crying. Her husband got home and asked her what was wrong.
> 
> She said, "The doctor told me I've got a fish up my passage and if I ever have a baby it will be a mackerel."
> 
> - corelz125


Been there done that ;-)) My wife and kids tell me I say the dandiest things ;-)) Just responding to *WHAT I HEARD*. 30 years ago the hearing test guy looked my wife in the eye and told her "With your tone of voice he cannot hear a word you say." Probably the reason we have been married for 51 years ;-)


----------



## bandit571

End #2 is in the clamps..









Milled some Tongue & groove joints today…









So the ends will glue up to the sides better, and NOT look fat..









This is the "before" picture….and..









( Dry Fit, no glue) the after….waiting on End #2 to get out of the clamps tomorrow, and mill a tongue on it..









To match the grooves I already milled…

About an hour's worth of shoptime, today…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey and Bandit* posting woodworking +1 Both look nice…

*My work-* finished final hand shaping of the pocket angels- coatings next

Laser work a gift box for the younger Paramore- she watches the progress and can only wonder what the finished box will look like but more importantly what is inside it- only fair for she gives so much…


----------



## pottz

> A man and a woman had been married for ten years and decided to try and have kids.
> 
> They had not been using birth control for the entire time
> 
> they had been married, so they thought they may have a problem conceiving.
> 
> The woman decided to go to the gynecologist and see if the problem was with her.
> 
> She had been hard of hearing since she was little. The doctor examined her and came in to give her the conclusions.
> 
> He said, "I'm sorry, but the problem is with you.
> 
> You have insufficient passion and if you ever have a baby it will be a miracle."
> 
> The woman was very upset and went home crying. Her husband got home and asked her what was wrong.
> 
> She said, "The doctor told me I've got a fish up my passage and if I ever have a baby it will be a mackerel."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Been there done that ;-)) My wife and kids tell me I say the dandiest things ;-)) Just responding to *WHAT I HEARD*. 30 years ago the hearing test guy looked my wife in the eye and told her "With your tone of voice he cannot hear a word you say." Probably the reason we have been married for 51 years ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*ROTFLMAO *


----------



## pottz

> *Petey and Bandit* posting woodworking +1 Both look nice…
> 
> *My work-* finished final hand shaping of the pocket angels- coatings next
> 
> Laser work a gift box for the younger Paramore- she watches the progress and can only wonder what the finished box will look like but more importantly what is inside it- only fair for she gives so much…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


how young,i dont care but corelz wanted me too ask ? ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> how young,i dont care but corelz wanted me too ask ? ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Bud you and others should know if a person's thought crosses your mind- send me a PM. Like cars Ron likes classic and DW goes for the newer one. But respect must be shown when it is personal. Remember when Brian requested a pic of your wives? Was it from the "Show"?

Speaking of Brian- I hope that he and Top Max didn't burn down his house…


----------



## pottz

yeah brian came back for awhile but i havn't seen him again.

hey whatever happened to the gunnys garage bbq fireside hangouts we used too do? we dont have any cookouts anymore.man i spent over 30k building gunny a perfect cali patio and we dont use it ? those long necks are getting older by the day dw.ill just toss em tomorrow !


----------



## corelz125

Petey most of us get a laugh out of the jokes. I have to post the g rated ones for DW.


----------



## corelz125

For DW and his paramour


----------



## pottz

> For DW and his paramour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


sexy rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## CWWoodworking

> For DW and his paramour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


I used to love 311.


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> how young,i dont care but corelz wanted me too ask ? ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Bud you and others should know if a person s thought crosses your mind- send me a PM. Like cars Ron likes classic and DW goes for the newer one. But respect must be shown when it is personal. Remember when Brian requested a pic of your wives? Was it from the "Show"?
> 
> Speaking of Brian- I hope that he and Top Max didn t burn down his house…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


hey like you and brian,you wanna talk and brag,back it up out here in the open,were all friends,right ? i got nothing too prove to anyone.do you?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CWW I am glad your back… (Pottz made me post this)


----------



## corelz125

CWW don't listen to them anymore?


----------



## corelz125

CWW don't listen to them anymore?


----------



## pottz

> CWW I am glad your back… (Pottz made me post this)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker












awwwwhhhhhh i knew there was true love and* respect !*


----------



## pottz

> CWW I am glad your back… (Pottz made me post this)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Go f#*k yourself.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


buddy you just killed my return…....................in the infamous words of rodney king,cant we just all just get along


> ?


?


> ?


?


> ?


?


----------



## pottz

*WTF GUYS…............................................................................................*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey like you and brian,you wanna talk and brag,back it up out here in the open,were all friends,right ? i got nothing too prove to anyone.do you?
> 
> - pottz


Slow down- There is no bragging on my part- I just post some of my love in my life (good people) similar to others who post their (WIVES or better half) IN FACT!!! I don't want to see and know and I bet that others don't need to visually see DW- but my pool is "open". 5 hour drive and you can stay in the guest house…


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hey like you and brian,you wanna talk and brag,back it up out here in the open,were all friends,right ? i got nothing too prove to anyone.do you?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Slow down- There is no bragging on my part- I just post some of my love in my life (good people) similar to others who post their (WIVES or better half) IN FACT!!! I don t want to see and know and I bet that others don t need to visually see DW- but my pool is "open". 5 hour drive and you can stay in the guest house…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


ha ha,hey post your real name,mine is larry pottratz,i got nothing too hide ! look me up as some have already ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

yeah stay on the perch and think about it.im out,good night all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lighten up with this


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## corelz125

Aunt that the truth about the animals Bob.

DW what's with the attack on CWW? He's never come after you before.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all, very calm today.

Ron, I may be cranky today. But the coffee is real good.

Got to empty the dust collector and clean up.


----------



## 987Ron

Elsa dumped a bit of rain and no lightening, hardly any gusts or wind, and is gone. 72 this am and mid 80s later. 
Coffee this am. Yes Petey the coffee is is good this morning, needed.

The Aussies have a new traffic camera. Works in rain, night, day and on cars up to 186 mph. Can see if you are wearing your seat belt or using a cell phone. The camera is mobile so it can be moved to different locations. 
Tickets will be issued. George Orwell would be amazed.

Absolutely hate laws that protect me from myself like the seat belt law. Yes, it does probably save lives but it should be my choice, same with helmets for cyclists. Heard a public service add on the car radio, "Wear your seat belt as 1/2 the people killed in accidents were not wearing their seat belts." I guess the other 1/2 killed were wearing their seat belts. Hmmmm. Kind of think the driver has more to do with deaths while driving than the seat belt. Being grumpy again Coffee will solve that.

Shop time this am. Need to distract myself from the world, read the news this am.


----------



## bandit571

For those of you who live near the Rt 127 Corridor this year….MI to GA…..The World" LONGEST (690 miles!) Yard Sale is back.

Morning to ya!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron in Hew Hampshire seat belts are optional. Their motto "live free or die"


----------



## pottz

lets hope for a more civil day of peace and respect ?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Fishpond update:

Lots of new babies in the pond now, them fish were getting busy. Lots of algae too. Arghh! And we now have this guy/girl - just below and to the left of the downspout, chillin like Bob Dylan -










I have no idea where it came from, fell out of the sky perhaps. The wife and I did want a frog in the pond, so just goes to show - you can create your own reality.

A few days ago I came out onto the terrace in the morning and sat at the table. I knew something wasnt quite right, but didnt grasp what it was straight away. Then I look over and see this thing -










Dude just decided this random spot was where he would spend the night. Stayed pretty much in that spot until late evening. For perspective as to just how peculiar a spot this was -










I been meaning to build a few bat-houses for some time. Maybe I should get it done, charge rent.


----------



## pottz

years ago i was watering the plants in front of my patio and this big bull frog crawls out.no idea where he came from since no one around me has a pond.he lived under there for about a month or so and would come out at night.then he disappeared as he came.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

And now for something completely different -

I was torturing myself watching J.B. struggling to string together almost coherant sentences, something about saving Americans 16cents on their J4 BBQs, or something, or something, and the song "Wont Get Fooled Again," by the Who popped into my head. A great song! Timeless. New Boss same as the Old Boss, and such. But to update the song for our current Era, those first lines should be changed to something like:

We´ll be eating cheesy poofs on our Ikea sofas

And getting neutered by our TVs

No longer able to question what we´re told.

The rest of the song is still relevant.


----------



## 987Ron

> A few days ago I came out onto the terrace in the morning and sat at the table. I knew something wasnt quite right, but didnt grasp what it was straight away. Then I look over and see this thing -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude just decided this random spot was where he would spend the night. Stayed pretty much in that spot until late evening. For perspective as to just how peculiar a spot this was -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been meaning to build a few bat-houses for some time. Maybe I should get it done, charge rent.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


We have bats flying above in the evenings, near (75 yds) a pond for water. So put up a 18 ft. pole with a bat house made to spec of one of the bat forums. 5 years later no bats except for one week. Finally took it down and lowered the pole some and added a bird house. Blue Birds moved in within 5 weeks. Bats are finicky I guess. Good luck on yours.


----------



## 987Ron

> years ago i was watering the plants in front of my patio and this big bull frog crawls out.no idea where he came from since no one around me has a pond.he lived under there for about a month or so and would come out at night.then he disappeared as he came.
> 
> - pottz


Have a Frenh neighbor? Frog legs for dinner one night?


----------



## RichT

> lets hope for a more civil day of peace and respect ?
> 
> - pottz


Said the pottz to the kettle… . (See what I did there?)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Was beat last night. On this leg of 9 ft I encountered limestone 8 inches down. 5 feet long. Used air hammer to crack it apart. Still got down 18 inches the entire 9 feet. Last 10 ft leg to dig tonight. Hopefully no more surprises.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Fishin' In The Dark








> Fishpond update:
> 
> Lots of new babies in the pond now, them fish were getting busy. Lots of algae too. Arghh! And we now have this guy/girl - just below and to the left of the downspout, chillin like Bob Dylan -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


 Thick algae may suffocate the fish ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> For those of you who live near the Rt 127 Corridor this year….MI to GA…..The World" LONGEST (690 miles!) Yard Sale is back.
> 
> Morning to ya!
> 
> - bandit571


Should be some treasures in that one ;-) Going to it?


----------



## bandit571

Trying to save up for it.


----------



## pottz

years ago i was watering the plants in front of my patio and this big bull frog crawls out.no idea where he came from since no one around me has a pond.he lived under there for about a month or so and would come out at night.then he disappeared as he came.


> lets hope for a more civil day of peace and respect ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Said the pottz to the kettle… . (See what I did there?)
> 
> - Rich


you make me laugh


----------



## moke

> The Aussies have a new traffic camera. Works in rain, night, day and on cars up to 186 mph. Can see if you are wearing your seat belt or using a cell phone. The camera is mobile so it can be moved to different locations.
> Tickets will be issued. George Orwell would be amazed.
> 
> Absolutely hate laws that protect me from myself like the seat belt law. Yes, it does probably save lives but it should be my choice, same with helmets for cyclists. Heard a public service add on the car radio, "Wear your seat belt as 1/2 the people killed in accidents were not wearing their seat belts." I guess the other 1/2 killed were wearing their seat belts. Hmmmm. Kind of think the driver has more to do with deaths while driving than the seat belt. Being grumpy again Coffee will solve that.
> 
> Shop time this am. Need to distract myself from the world, read the news this am.
> 
> - 987Ron


All the red light cameras and Speed cameras, despite what they say, are not about public safety. It is strictly about another revenue stream. Cedar Rapids is in a county of 220,000 or so. There are 3 sets of speed cameras on the interstate that runs through town and 10 red light cameras that are around town. They generate 7.5 million dollars a year. The State legislators have it on their docket every year to make them illegal, and every year the bigger cities hire lobbyists to argue public safety. They never get shut down. I did not work for Cedar Rapids, but I had a friend that was a Department head that did, and they never seemed to mention the Safety aspect in there private meetings.

The cameras are owned by a company out of FL called Gasco. I can't remember the percentage split in revenue between the City and Gasco, but the healthier portion went to Gasco. 70/30 maybe? could be wrong…..so the entire source of fines was around 20 mil. 
The main argument is don't speed, don't have to pay. I never wrote a lot of tickets in my career, I always felt that people had better things to spend their money on. This fine is a civil penalty. It does not affect your drivers record or insurance. That really tells me. it's just another tax. We have only been caught once, my wife, who typically drives the same speed and the temperature is anyway….It was 75.00 I think.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Victim reacts after the ax-wielding suspect seen breaking into an apartment is freed with no charges. The suspect climbed up to the second-floor apartment's lanai when he saw the door ajar. The homeowner was armed and eventually convinced the swearing suspect to leave.

https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/victim-reacts-after-axe-wielding-suspect-seen-breaking-into-apartment-is-freed-with-no-charges/CWGBCFPTJJA7VC4Q6MVQUXLHWU/

I am wondering how many dead bodies do the legislature and judges need to do something? Q13 reported tonight Washington State in last, 51st, on the list of states and WA DC for the number of police officers per 1,000 people in the state. Gun control is working very well. Mentally ill roaming under the free-dumb of Washington State stab and beat with ball bats. The axe-wielding suspect had a spike fixed to his glove. WA knife law is very vague so any honest person with any knife can be charged to support the attorneys, but wearing a spike on the glove seems to be approved by the legislature.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Red light cameras were effective here on Auburn Way South. They was a dramatic reduction in collisions. So many people stopped running red lights that the company who operated the system was charging the chity more than the fines were bringing in. They took them out due to Reverse Revenue Stream ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Trying to save up for it.
> 
> - bandit571


Need a loan? I'll split the profits with you;-)


----------



## moke

At the very beginning, Gasco said that if the cameras were not "effective" (political speak for making income) they will be moved. If in fact they were about safety, why would they move them?


----------



## moke

Iowa is about Ice and Snow in the winter. There were two big sweeping curves on the interstate. There were a combined 6 fatalities each year. They are elevated and sometimes the cars ended up falling off. 
At the same time the cameras were put in, they changed the surface of the corners to a very aggressive coating that helped tons with the traction. The accidents stopped, the success was attributed the cameras, the surface was never mentioned…...


----------



## 987Ron

There was an article in the Panarama (Porsche Magazine) on speed cameras told of errors and as Mike mentioned the profits reaped by Gasco. In many cases the tickets are actually sent out by Gasco or the operating company not the police. One lady got a ticket for speeding, 497 mph. Judge wanted her to prove she did not do it. She returned with the Ford Dealers Tech. Other inane stories of errors. the courts and the city counsels.

I always wonder when I see the sign on the Interstate that says "Speed Checked by Devices". How else are they going to do it have old Harry stand by the road and guess.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Iowa is about Ice and Snow in the winter. There were two big sweeping curves on the interstate. There were a combined 6 fatalities each year. They are elevated and sometimes the cars ended up falling off.
> At the same time the cameras were put in, they changed the surface of the corners to a very aggressive coating that helped tons with the traction. The accidents stopped, the success was attributed the cameras, the surface was never mentioned…...
> 
> - moke


That is normal politicians lying. Psychologists say most politicians are narcissists because they need to be self-promoters to win. A key trait of narcissism is pathological lying. It is all very predictable. That is why


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> At the very beginning, Gasco said that if the cameras were not "effective" (political speak for making income) they will be moved. If in fact they were about safety, why would they move them?
> 
> - moke


SAme basic reason Pacific Gas and Electric, Boeing, and many others killed for profit rather than support safety.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> There was an article in the Panarama (Porsche Magazine) on speed cameras told of errors and as Mike mentioned the profits reaped by Gasco. In many cases the tickets are actually sent out by Gasco or the operating company not the police. One lady got a ticket for speeding, 497 mph. Judge wanted her to prove she did not do it. She returned with the Ford Dealers Tech. Other inane stories of errors. the courts and the city counsels.
> 
> I always wonder when I see the sign on the Interstate that says "Speed Checked by Devices". How else are they going to do it have old Harry stand by the road and guess.
> 
> - 987Ron


If he is that stupid, why do they let him be a judge?


----------



## 987Ron

I would guess the same mentality elected or appointed him.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I would guess the same mentality elected or appointed him.
> 
> - 987Ron


The biggest problem with judicial elections here is there is no info on them other than where they went to law school. Unless one is named in a news story or stories, they get away with murder literally. The ax man above is a good example. We don't know the name of the victim yet. There was a guy just north of here who carried a machete everywhere he went. That would be illegal if he was mentally ill.

The biggest problem is judges became activists rather than judges following the law about 50 years ago.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Going out to dinner with friends tonight, just like before covid. Fresh caught fish is what I am thinking.

No work in the shop today but I did see the dentist for a cleaning. I was thinking of asking the hygienist if she ever thought of power carving. (the cleaning tool is like a very expensive dremel), I thought I may have asked her that last visit… so I didn't

New thing/term to me "organized retail crime" seems to be hitting Cali first. In other words "organized looting".

Moke, the non coverage of the road surface is most likely the local paper or TV station not having a journalist doing a deeper dive.

DW your laser work continues to impress.

Have a great evening I know I will!


----------



## corelz125

At St. Peter's Catholic Church, they have weekly husbands' marriage seminars.

At the session last week, the priest asked Giuseppe, who said he was approaching his 50th wedding anniversary, to take a few minutes and share some insight into how he had managed to stay married to the same woman all these years.

Giuseppe replied to the assembled husbands, 'Wella, I'va tried to treat her nicea, spenda da money on her, but besta of all is, I tooka her to Italy for the 25th anniversary!'

The priest responded, 'Giuseppe, you are an amazing inspiration to all the husbands here! Please tell us what you are planning for your wife for your 50th anniversary?

Giuseppe proudly replied, "I gonna go picka her up."


----------



## 987Ron

> No work in the shop today but I did see the dentist for a cleaning. I was thinking of asking the hygienist if she ever thought of power carving. (the cleaning tool is like a very expensive dremel), I thought I may have asked her that last visit… so I didn t
> 
> - Peteybadboy


My Dad was a violin maker, made over 120 and some violas. He got a dentist drill that was being replaced by a newer model from his dentist. Air powered very high speed. Used it to carve the scroll on the head of the violin. The speed made cutting cross grain easy, or so he said. Never tried it myself.


----------



## BurlyBob

Moke, sorry I'm late to the conversation. Back in the 80's when the housing and lumber market tanked I remember the city Brass were demanding that we go out and write as many traffic tickets as we could to cushion the city coffers. I live in a community base on the lumber economy. No body was working, period. It truly offended my sense of right and wrong. Folks were struggling to put corn flakes on the table for their kids and my administration wanted me to impact them for a nickle or dime traffic offense. Well, me being me. I took a couple of years off and concentrated on clearing real crimes. Beside I hated traffic.

What is really sad in today's world, being a cop has got to be almost sado masitic. Why would anyone want to work in the environment they do. They have my respect and appreciation. But I totally understand why they leave early, retire early or decide to pursue other careers. Who could blame them.


----------



## bandit571

Worked just long enough to get 3 things…

The box is now a glue up..









All sides are "done"... Seondly?









A panel for the box's lid is also being glued up…

thirdly? Charlie Horses, in all five toes on my left foot…..man those hurt…

Even had to change me shirt….may have worked a little too much, in that one hour tour….


----------



## pottz

> At St. Peter's Catholic Church, they have weekly husbands' marriage seminars.
> 
> At the session last week, the priest asked Giuseppe, who said he was approaching his 50th wedding anniversary, to take a few minutes and share some insight into how he had managed to stay married to the same woman all these years.
> 
> Giuseppe replied to the assembled husbands, 'Wella, I'va tried to treat her nicea, spenda da money on her, but besta of all is, I tooka her to Italy for the 25th anniversary!'
> 
> The priest responded, 'Giuseppe, you are an amazing inspiration to all the husbands here! Please tell us what you are planning for your wife for your 50th anniversary?
> 
> Giuseppe proudly replied, "I gonna go picka her up."
> 
> - corelz125


that gets a big lol i dont care what dw says.


----------



## moke

> Moke, sorry I m late to the conversation. Back in the 80 s when the housing and lumber market tanked I remember the city Brass were demanding that we go out and write as many traffic tickets as we could to cushion the city coffers. I live in a community base on the lumber economy. No body was working, period. It truly offended my sense of right and wrong. Folks were struggling to put corn flakes on the table for their kids and my administration wanted me to impact them for a nickle or dime traffic offense. Well, me being me. I took a couple of years off and concentrated on clearing real crimes. Beside I hated traffic.
> 
> What is really sad in today s world, being a cop has got to be almost sado masitic. Why would anyone want to work in the environment they do. They have my respect and appreciation. But I totally understand why they leave early, retire early or decide to pursue other careers. Who could blame them.
> 
> - BurlyBob


In Iowa quotas are illegal. So I never had any issues, but I have to tell you the last couple years before I retired, if you wanted a ticket from me, you had to hit my car.

I guess the thing that gets me about being an officer today is they say that they have to be retrained. How do they know about what training we do and don't have?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Went to Costco for hearing aid cleaning and the bulk groceries ;-) I had the radio on driving as usual. Medved was talking about the increasing violence this last year. There was some left wing whacko who said the police prey on Blacks and sometimes black families. The only way to resolve it is to get rid of the police! Firearm sales in 2021 are 23 million, 60% over the previous year. People are getting prepared for self-defense.



> Going out to dinner with friends tonight, just like before covid. Fresh caught fish is what I am thinking.
> 
> New thing/term to me "organized retail crime" seems to be hitting Cali first. In other words "organized looting".
> 
> Have a great evening I know I will!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


They reported that here recently. The latest cottage industry. In ********************tatle outside a Walgreens the "tent community" has row of tents with items shoplifted out of that Walgreens for sale.

I would be going to a picnic tonight is m shoulder wasn't a continuous PIA ;-(


----------



## pottz

> Went to Costco for hearing aid cleaning and the bulk groceries ;-) I had the radio on driving as usual. Medved was talking about the increasing violence this last year. There was some left wing whacko who said the police prey on Blacks and sometimes black families. The only way to resolve it is to get rid of the police! Firearm sales in 2021 are 23 million, 60% over the previous year. People are getting prepared for self-defense.
> 
> Going out to dinner with friends tonight, just like before covid. Fresh caught fish is what I am thinking.
> 
> New thing/term to me "organized retail crime" seems to be hitting Cali first. In other words "organized looting".
> 
> Have a great evening I know I will!
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> They reported that here recently. The latest cottage industry. In ********************tatle outside a Walgreens the "tent community" has row of tents with items shoplifted out of that Walgreens for sale.
> 
> I would be going to a picnic tonight is m shoulder wasn't a continuous PIA ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


bob is it the shoulder or your ass that hurts,or both ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> bob is it the shoulder or your ass that hurts,or both ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Shoulder with damaged arthritis. I am getting to where I can do a few things, but it is down to 20/7 aggravation from 24/7 a month ago. Shoulders are the worst projects in the orthopedic department ;-((


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - woodbutcherbynight


Maybe it's the vino… but I can see a lion's head in the top half of that picture…

If you can't, have another vino… then close one eye… wait 1 minute… another vino and close the other eye… if still no vision… when you sober up, drive down to the local zoo….
Which reminds me, for all you dog lovers… What's a *shih tzu*… A zoo without animals.


----------



## RichT

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Maybe it s the vino… but I can see a lion s head in the top half of that picture…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Is the lion in the room with you right now?


----------



## RichT

After careful forensic analysis, it turns out it's not a lion, it's pottz!!


----------



## pottz

i think there both in the twilight zone ?


----------



## pottz

> After careful forensic analysis, it turns out it s not a lion, it s pottz!!
> 
> - Rich


im looking for dw,anyone see him,check the perch.maybe he flew off-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Giuseppe proudly replied, "I gonna go picka her up."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> that gets a big lol i dont care what dw says.
> 
> - pottz


Smile to a… +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey* Thx your bear is great. I actually could tell that it is a bear from the pic. I lot is to be said to those who can do sculpting… not everyone can do it.

*Bandit-* nice progress today.

*Rich-* +1 on the Pottz to the kettle…


----------



## corelz125

Maybe he fell off his perch.

NYC has speed cameras and red light cameras. When people started coming back to work this year they were tons of tickets sent out. I got 3 within a month. Other guys I work with got a couple also. Theyre making up for some of the lost money from covid with those cameras. They use some crooked law of a school zone. Meanwhile the school is 5 blocks away and since it was distance learning nobody was at the school. Those are $50 each.

We are the go to when the govt needs money the working class. They always come up with another way to try and get more money from us. No jobs and they want you to go out and write more tickets. How about cut some of the wasteful spending. Being a cop in Chicago now you might be safer to enlist and be deployed.


----------



## 987Ron

Dinner tonight was great, nothing left over sorry. Bison filets, potatoes au gratin, fresh corn on the cob and a salad, wife always has a salad. A bit of homemade ice cream for desert. 
Pottz: 
We still have some of the Bison filets….fire up the grill….grass fed and all. Only a few left.
You commented the patio wasn't being used. 
Bison from family in Oklahoma.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Maybe he fell off his perch.
> 
> - corelz125


Took a few shots last night wasn't hit nor did I fall or drop.


----------



## CWWoodworking

There is a very easy way to get rid of speed zone cameras. Don't speed.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Maybe it s the vino… but I can see a lion s head in the top half of that picture…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Is the lion in the room with you right now?
> 
> - Rich


*Lie'n* right next to me on the carpet.


----------



## pottz

> Dinner tonight was great, nothing left over sorry. Bison filets, potatoes au gratin, fresh corn on the cob and a salad, wife always has a salad. A bit of homemade ice cream for desert.
> Pottz:
> We still have some of the Bison filets….fire up the grill….grass fed and all. Only a few left.
> You commented the patio wasn t being used.
> Bison from family in Oklahoma.
> 
> - 987Ron


ive got it lit bring them filets out bud sounds damn good.


----------



## 987Ron

> There is a very easy way to get rid of speed zone cameras. Don't speed.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Doesn't get rid of the cameras or the errors that occur with their use. False tickets, etc. One research showed that a significant number of errors in the measuring of speed by the cameras due to sun reflection, rain etc. How does one defend himself from these types of errors if you get a ticket in the mail. Judge will side with the ticket. It is not law enforcement that is giving the ticket but a company making money off issuing them.


----------



## pottz

> There is a very easy way to get rid of speed zone cameras. Don't speed.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


who would of thought of it.i dont speed maybe 5 over,i still get where i wanna go on time.everyone here in socal drives like their ass is on fire,and the funny thing when i get to the next red light there they are.
glad to see ya buddy.


----------



## pottz

> Maybe he fell off his perch.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Took a few shots last night wasn t hit nor did I fall or drop.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


next one may not miss ?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> There is a very easy way to get rid of speed zone cameras. Don't speed.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Doesn t get rid of the cameras or the errors that occur with their use. False tickets, etc. One research showed that a significant number of errors in the measuring of speed by the cameras due to sun reflection, rain etc. How does one defend himself from these types of errors if you get a ticket in the mail. Judge will side with the ticket.
> 
> - 987Ron


I can guarantee that if 100% of people stop speeding, 100% of cameras will be gone.

How many times have you got a ticket when you were not speeding? Ya, me neither.

This is all good natured. I've got pulled over more times than I can count. .


----------



## CWWoodworking

> There is a very easy way to get rid of speed zone cameras. Don't speed.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> who would of thought of it.i dont speed maybe 5 over,i still get where i wanna go on time.everyone here in socal drives like their ass is on fire,and the funny thing when i get to the next red light there they are.
> glad to see ya buddy.
> 
> - pottz


I used to. Still speed a little on the interstate where there is no traffic. In southern IN, you might see 2 cars per mile on interstate.

I'm with you on racing to the next light. I try to go slow enough to hit all the greens


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Maybe he fell off his perch.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Took a few shots last night wasn t hit nor did I fall or drop.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> next one may not miss ?
> 
> - pottz


 The only hit here that I would be worried about is Cricket… shall we stop here?


----------



## 987Ron

Speed is relative. Conditions, car, driver yet all vehicles no mater condition or ability has to adhere to the same limits. Big Van with trailer vs a nice sports car. Bet the Van will tailgate the sports car at low speeds. Brakes not the same either. 
Enough we will never solve it as it is not ours to resolve.

Dog to let out and off to bed. Be safe at whatever speed or conditions. Drive defensively, alert.

Nite all.


----------



## pottz

> Maybe he fell off his perch.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Took a few shots last night wasn t hit nor did I fall or drop.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> next one may not miss ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The only hit here that I would be worried about is Cricket… shall we stop here?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


----------



## pottz

> Speed is relative. Conditions, car, driver yet all vehicles no mater condition or ability has to adhere to the same limits. Big Van with trailer vs a nice sports car. Bet the Van will tailgate the sports car at low speeds. Brakes not the same either.
> Enough we will never solve it as it is not ours to resolve.
> 
> Dog to let out and off to bed. Be safe at whatever speed or conditions. Drive defensively, alert.
> 
> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


if you dont drive defensively in socal your an accident waiting to happen.nighty night ron.


----------



## corelz125

How do those bison filets taste? Just like steak?
I get the tickets because I speed. My ass is on fire. I dont go as fast as I used to. Being fined every year I had points on my license slowed me down.


----------



## pottz

> How do those bison filets taste? Just like steak?
> I get the tickets because I speed. My ass is on fire. I dont go as fast as I used to. Being fined every year I had points on my license slowed me down.
> 
> - corelz125


i knew you were a wild man.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Canned Heat- tonight German rok-a-billy- "Going Up the Country"

*Kitty Daisy & Lewis - Going up the country* (Live bei 3nach9, 11.09.09)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> How do those bison filets taste? Just like steak?
> I get the tickets because I speed. My ass is on fire. I dont go as fast as I used to. Being fined every year I had points on my license slowed me down.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i knew you were a wild man.
> 
> - pottz


Can't wait for our former policemen to comment and why should they have seen it all… and Corlez is one who got away yet IMO traffic tickets cost$$$ and the insurance. Pottz did you encourage anyone with positive traffic enforcement conversations and training?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here is an interesting article on concrete:

*A Few Things About Reinforced Concrete High-Rise Condos*

https://www.lewrockwell.com/2021/07/charles-hugh-smith/a-few-things-about-reinforced-concrete-high-rise-condos/

The bodies haven't been accounted for and in the news talk about rebuilding it as new condos or make it into a memorial park? IMO commerce will prevail…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Radar detection: Radar Roy https://www.radarbusters.com/










IMO- believe what you want to believe about 100% protection… back in the day, K radar was my Corelez the radar companies made advancements with laser.

Today, Drive safely and be forgiving of others-


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Trench is all dug out, pipe installed and pressure tested. Done for today. Will fill tomorrow.


----------



## pottz

> Trench is all dug out, pipe installed and pressure tested. Done for today. Will fill tomorrow.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


hey did you find the ducks lion.i was afraid for you.


----------



## pottz

jocks it's been a slice of life today,but im full and out boys!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Slice of Life?* Dexter's boat…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Slice of Life?* Dexter s boat…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


Good idea ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Here is an interesting article on concrete:
> 
> *A Few Things About Reinforced Concrete High-Rise Condos*
> 
> https://www.lewrockwell.com/2021/07/charles-hugh-smith/a-few-things-about-reinforced-concrete-high-rise-condos/
> 
> The bodies haven t been accounted for and in the news talk about rebuilding it as new condos or make it into a memorial park? IMO commerce will prevail…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No doubt.

MBAs took over safety issues about 30 years ago with predictable results. The story; American Greed s15 ep5 How multibillion-dollar company Pacific Gas & Electric comes to repeatedly killing its customers by putting profits over safety.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Where I have an issue with speed is on our street with slight changes of elevation curves limiting sight distance and doing 100 on busy streets. 2 were killed by that in the last couple of months in Puyallup south of here. Doing 60 in the 35 zone is too risky for kids on bikes, dogs, and people getting their mail ;-( After my wife had a pickup blast past from out of sight as she took 1.5 steps from the mailbox, I measured and calculated he had to be doing over 60! I clocked a few and 55 to 60 was normal during rush hour. The Fastest I ever clocked was a Mustang doing 72. The fastest I ever saw was going too fast to clock. Some kind of sports car had to be well over 100. I could not operate my thumb on the stopwatch fast enough to get an accurate reading. I measured 402 feet from my fence line to the second telephone pole, the next one was out of sight. That car was out of sight by the time I pushed the stopwatch to start and stop. It was beyond the telephone pole before I could push stop. When that [email protected][email protected] came around the banked sharp curve 200 feet south of the house, if there had been a car coming out of a driveway or someone crossing the street, they would not have a chance! ;-( There are 4 driveways in that 200 feet in the blind spot!

4.5 seconds to pass through the 402 feet is 60 mph. 1 second is 274. I doubt he was doing 274, but operating the stop watch to stop and start didn't take any longer ;-(


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Deer attacks Hawk, and saves Rabbit from death.

Or, Bambi saves Thumper.






I guess the deer was thinking - kill predator, kill predator, but it sure does look like it intended to save the rabbit. And it doesnt stop until it is sure the hawk is terminated.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Enough we will never solve it as it is not ours to resolve.
> - 987Ron


Easily fixed…
Speed under the influence while smoking weed in a clapped out unroadworthy rust bucket with bald tyres and tattered seat belts… That way you could never complain about faulty equipment/conditions.


> *A Few Things About Reinforced Concrete High-Rise Condos*
> - Desert Woodworker


Thought you were trying to solve Americas problems… then I realised you were talking about concrete and construction and not *High rise condoms*.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... hey did you find the ducks lion.i was afraid for you.
> - pottz


C'mon you bunch of rechabites… am I the only one that drinks around here and sees the big pussycat.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

After 63 ft of trench, success.


----------



## 987Ron

> How do those bison filets taste? Just like steak?


They taste great. Less fat, a bit stronger in taste. They are tender as cattle meat. However there are some on the market that would be less in quality. As in all things there are the good ones and bad ones.

Morning all. Nice bright am 72 degrees now and 90 later. Clear and bright. Coffee on the porch. 
Errand this am will take the P-car, speed limit beware. Shop time later.

Daughter got a complaint by a customer at Walmart last night. Woman wanted items for free that were not on the list of approved for food stamp. Daughter explained to her that the cash register rejected those items. Lady then said another cashier always allowed her to have those but she wasn't around anymore. Daughter told the lady that the specific cashier had been fired for breaking the rules. Lady then called daughter a racist and went to see the manager. Manager told daughter she did right. Being called a racist is a constant thing now. The word racist has become a curse word like as+h%^le or butth**d, etc.

All Get Ready For Tomorrow. Special Day for Some. Will not participate this year, will you?


----------



## 987Ron

> After 63 ft of trench, success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Wheres the hose. Hanger for the hose? Looks pretty good though. Wish our house had a couple more faucets in certain areas. Like electrical outlets, never enough or not in the right places.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Have to get that done. Have a short hose already just a matter of making a hanger.


----------



## pottz

> Deer attacks Hawk, and saves Rabbit from death.
> 
> Or, Bambi saves Thumper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the deer was thinking - kill predator, kill predator, but it sure does look like it intended to save the rabbit. And it doesnt stop until it is sure the hawk is terminated.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


pretty cool that deer made sure that hawk was never gonna fly again.


----------



## moke

> Can t wait for our former policemen to comment and why should they have seen it all… and Corlez is one who got away yet IMO traffic tickets cost$$$ and the insurance. Pottz did you encourage anyone with positive traffic enforcement conversations and training?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


What exactly does that mean?  I used to enjoy reading what you guys were doing every day and the jokes…but between you and CWW and your snide comments….I'm out here..


----------



## bandit571

Out & about this morning…
Fifty cents for a Vintage 16 oz claw hammer
Fifty cents for a pair of wood handled Lopping shears

$5 for a Dremel Model 6000/ F1360000A Contour Sander…complete in box…

Lunch break right now..may go back out again…we'll see..


----------



## CWWoodworking

Bandit, I work with a guy that reminds me of you.

He has a tool chest he made that he wheels around. All full of hand tools. Does almost everything by hand. One day we were talking, I told him that I never was much of a hand tool guy but I truely respect his craft. He said his dream shop is no electricity. Work begins at sun up, go home at sun down. Really simplifies things.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

From the crass and low down reply which didn't get removed, by CWW, Corelez accusations, Pottz's PM and now Moke- Adios boys and girls…


----------



## pottz

> From the crass and low down reply which didn t get removed, by CWW, Corelez accusations, Pottz s PM and now Moke- Adios boys and girls…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


maybe some self reflection is needed ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> After 63 ft of trench, success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Good job! I need to replace the 40-year-old service to the house. We had one pinhole develop a few years ago and an amazing leak finder pointed out the location on the edge of the RV slab 3 feet down. The biggest problem replacing the line is where it enters the house is under a concrete slab. Breaking that to get access will be a PIA! big time ;-( Probably easier to replumb in the crawlspace and move the entry point about 30 feet and drill a hole through the concrete foundation.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Being called a racist is a constant thing now. The word racist has become a curse word like as+h%^le or butth**d, etc.
> 
> All Get Ready For Tomorrow. Special Day for Some. Will not participate this year, will you?
> 
> - 987Ron


What kind of day is tomorrow?

No doubt about the R-word being a curse word. The left-wing wackos have been opposed to personal responsibility and demanding respect instead of earning it for decades ;-( With the deteriorating ethical values or any modicum of integrity dealing with the public is becoming a high-risk situation.


----------



## pottz

my bil had a leak under is dining room,slab on grade,had a guy come with a leak finder,not so good he was off about three feet after tearing up the concrete.tiny pin hole from a stone under the copper pipe wore through after 20 years of vibration from water running.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny nice bib and a lot of good work.

Shot 80 today, 94 degrees and it hits you hard. I let a really good round get away.

That deer on the Hawk ..must have been some kind of instinct.

Bandit I loved looking for old stuff….I do miss that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gunny nice bib and a lot of good work.
> 
> Shot 80 today, 94 degrees and it hits you hard. I let a really good round get away.
> 
> That deer on the Hawk ..must have been some kind of instinct.
> 
> Bandit I loved looking for old stuff….I do miss that.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey, do you ever get par?

My guess is there is a newborn fawn in the area.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> The left-wing wackos have been opposed to personal responsibility
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Considering the right wing leader, I think it would be appropriate to include them as well. Actually the far right and the far left are the problem. If the adults in the middle could be left to govern, the country would be better off.

Unfortunately, all you hear are the far-winged voice. Good hard working people in the middle get drowned out.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> my bil had a leak under is dining room,slab on grade,had a guy come with a leak finder,not so good he was off about three feet after tearing up the concrete.tiny pin hole from a stone under the copper pipe wore through after 20 years of vibration from water running.
> 
> - pottz


The leak detector guy was recommended by a local plumbing company. He spent about an hour with several listening devices. He had a stethoscope with a rod on it to listen to the ground. His final mark was on the edge of the concrete slab, he said 3 to 3.5 feet deep. He said being on the edge of the slab he might be off 6 inches in or out of the slab edge. It was 3 feet deep and within 3 inches of his location!

When I was digging and it started to spray water out of the ground I would dig a little and turn on the water for guidance. As I got closer the hole filled quickly from the pinhole leaking 2 or 3 cubic feet a minute! All of a sudden the water formed a whirlpool just like a lot of water going quickly down a drain. I expected there might be a sinkhole! ;-( I continued working from on top of the slab. We have rocky soil and water does not stand on the ground for more than a few minutes in torrential storms. I probed with a long steel bar and finally decided the soil was stable. All the soil that slowed the flow must have washed out of the gravel in the month or so of the leak. I had a $500 water bill ;-(( Since I proceed to repair and turned the water off except for a few minutes a day to shower, wash dishes and flush, they reduced it by 50%.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The left-wing wackos have been opposed to personal responsibility
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Considering the right wing leader, I think it would be appropriate to include them as well. Actually the far right and the far left are the problem. If the adults in the middle could be left to govern, the country would be better off.
> 
> Unfortunately, all you hear are the far-winged voice. Good hard working people in the middle get drowned out.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


There is no doubt radicals control both sides of the world these days ;-(( Pick your poison!


----------



## bandit571

History repeating itself…say…about 90 years ago?


----------



## corelz125

I think that's how the majority of the people feel CWW. Agree with some of the left and some of the right but these days the far ends are the loudest and get the most attention. They shove their opinions down everyone's throat. so it seems things go more their way now.

Mike stick around you're a part of the group


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I think you may be right about that. An "educated" guess!


> My guess is there is a newborn fawn in the area.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> There is no doubt radicals control both sides of the world these days ;-(( Pick your poison!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ONE group controls the world today, and they USE the radicals to keep everyone divided over unimportant issues, when the real issue is, this GROUP serves only Their interest, not Ours. And so it will always be, unless WE put an end to it.

And I am NOT talking about a Race or a Nation or a Religion. This Group supercedes all of that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> There is no doubt radicals control both sides of the world these days ;-(( Pick your poison!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> ONE group controls the world today, and they USE the radicals to keep everyone divided over unimportant issues, when the real issue is, this GROUP serves only Their interest, not Ours. And so it will always be, unless WE put an end to it.
> 
> And I am NOT talking about a Race or a Nation or a Religion. This Group supercedes all of that.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


No doubt trillionaires profit on DIVISION ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I think you may be right about that. An "educated" guess!
> 
> My guess is there is a newborn fawn in the area.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Maybe more of an experienced guess ;-) Even those docile Holsteins get nervous with a newborn.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I think that s how the majority of the people feel CWW. Agree with some of the left and some of the right but these days the far ends are the loudest and get the most attention. They shove their opinions down everyone s throat. so it seems things go more their way now.
> 
> Mike stick around you re a part of the group
> 
> - corelz125


I encourage you to stick around too. Ceasefires normally last a long time on here.


----------



## bandit571

Took the day off from the shop, today…too sore.

Went out on the Yard sale Trail…









$3 for a tool box?









With a tray full of goodies….









Fifty cents for these…a drop of 3in1 oil, a quick hone…works just fine..









Ready to do some chopping..









Not sure if that is a parting line or, from the die doing the drop forging…Fifty cent hammer?

As for that Dremel case? $3..









Dremel Model 6000 Contour Sander…just needs a pack of new sanding sleeves..

Not too bad of a day?


----------



## CWWoodworking

New tool(weed eater)for me today. Not woodworking, but it works of of my dewalt 20v system.

Few years ago I was so frustrated with gas weed eaters, I tried a ryobi cheap battery. Since I had the batteries already, it was on sale for 49$. I loved it. Vowed to never touch a gas again. Well the ryobi stopped working so I thought I'd get an upgrade since I have both battery systems.

As expected, The dewalt seems like a much better built tool.

I realized that I am close to 1500$ deep in dewalt 20v tools. Good grief that's a lot. But I honestly don't regret a single tool. Almost all are great.


----------



## pottz

> Took the day off from the shop, today…too sore.
> 
> Went out on the Yard sale Trail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3 for a tool box?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a tray full of goodies….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifty cents for these…a drop of 3in1 oil, a quick hone…works just fine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to do some chopping..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if that is a parting line or, from the die doing the drop forging…Fifty cent hammer?
> 
> As for that Dremel case? $3..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dremel Model 6000 Contour Sander…just needs a pack of new sanding sleeves..
> 
> Not too bad of a day?
> 
> - bandit571


dang bandit your a yard sale junkie-lol.


----------



## pottz

> New tool(weed eater)for me today. Not woodworking, but it works of of my dewalt 20v system.
> 
> Few years ago I was so frustrated with gas weed eaters, I tried a ryobi cheap battery. Since I had the batteries already, it was on sale for 49$. I loved it. Vowed to never touch a gas again. Well the ryobi stopped working so I thought I'd get an upgrade since I have both battery systems.
> 
> As expected, The dewalt seems like a much better built tool.
> 
> I realized that I am close to 1500$ deep in dewalt 20v tools. Good grief that's a lot. But I honestly don't regret a single tool. Almost all are great.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


wow, good thing your lovin em because that would be a costly switch buddy.dewalt has been very aggressive in the cordless market.i mean look at what theve come out with.cordless compressors,table saws and chop saws.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Still around MOKE, grab a drink and enjoy the daily musings. Ignore the rest.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> New tool(weed eater)for me today. Not woodworking, but it works of of my dewalt 20v system.
> 
> Few years ago I was so frustrated with gas weed eaters, I tried a ryobi cheap battery. Since I had the batteries already, it was on sale for 49$. I loved it. Vowed to never touch a gas again. Well the ryobi stopped working so I thought I'd get an upgrade since I have both battery systems.
> 
> As expected, The dewalt seems like a much better built tool.
> 
> I realized that I am close to 1500$ deep in dewalt 20v tools. Good grief that's a lot. But I honestly don't regret a single tool. Almost all are great.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I did same and still have same weedeater. Works great but I keep my yard well maintained so it never has to really work hard. Now to use for doing side jobs, nah as you said not up to the task. Did buy the hedge trimmers, they have the ability to turn the blade to 90 degrees. For a guy with a bad wrist that is has been a game changer.

Have tried my friends Dewalt trimmer, pretty nice and seemed like it had plenty of power.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## CWWoodworking

> - woodbutcherbynight


It's my old van!


----------



## pottz

> Still around MOKE, grab a drink and enjoy the daily musings. Ignore the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 your with friends here.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> It's my old van!
> 
> - CWWoodworking


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> It's my old van!
> 
> - CWWoodworking


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DeWalt was always a puzzle to me. They will not stand on the battery. Standing a drill is the best option on top of a ladder. I wonder why they never balanced it?


----------



## corelz125

I have an older dewalt drill and it stands on the battrry. My dewalt sawzall doesnt stand on the battery that would be a puzzle if that one did it. They went overboard with the cordless stuff. I don't need a cordless table saw


----------



## pottz

> I have an older dewalt drill and it stands on the battrry. My dewalt sawzall doesnt stand on the battery that would be a puzzle if that one did it. They went overboard with the cordless stuff. I don t need a cordless table saw
> 
> - corelz125


oh i think you might,you just dont know it yet.hell i cant count how many tools i didn't need,but now own-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have an older dewalt drill and it stands on the battrry. My dewalt sawzall doesnt stand on the battery that would be a puzzle if that one did it. They went overboard with the cordless stuff. I don t need a cordless table saw
> 
> - corelz125


After shoulder surgery, I worked for a contractor rather than restart business. They supplied the power tools and all were DeWalt. They would not and were on the floor too much from the ladder top ;-(( That was about 2000 through 2004. Maybe they have changed the design? Too late for me. I'm done working on the top of ladders ;-))

I hate those small 2 cycle gas engines too. I set my weed wacker out on the street with a free sign the last time it needed a carburetor job. The newer one deteriorates with gas evaporating if stored with gas in them and the gaskets fail without tit ;-( I got a battery weed whacker, but I keep landscaping so there aren't many weeds to whack ;-) Power washer is electrica too.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

********************, with my left wing and right wing I'm really in the poo… Next I'll probably have Bambi kick the crap out of me…


----------



## pottz

> ********************, with my left wing and right wing I m really in the poo… Next I ll probably have Bambi kick the crap out of me…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


damn duckie there you go cryin again,hell i think ill kick the crap outta you.thats why i always say the best duck is served medium rare with a nice red wine sauce and fingerling potatoes!!!!


----------



## RichT

I've been planning to reorganize the shop to better suit my new track saw focus. First step tonight was to remove the outfeed from my table saw and recover that square-footage by moving the saw closer to the edge of the garage door. I can always set up an outfeed roller, but don't expect to be ripping long pieces as often, nor do I figure I'll be ripping stock much wider than 12".


----------



## pottz

> I ve been planning to reorganize the shop to better suit my new track saw focus. First step tonight was to remove the outfeed from my table saw and recover that square-footage by moving the saw closer to the edge of the garage door. I can always set up an outfeed roller, but don t expect to be ripping long pieces as often, nor do I figure I ll be ripping stock much wider than 12".
> 
> - Rich


you sure about that.ill always need the length even with the track saw.


----------



## RichT

> you sure about that.ill always need the length even with the track saw.
> 
> - pottz


As I said, I can always set up an outfeed roller if I need to. I just don't expect to be needing to as often.

Lots of changes happening in the shop right now. Maybe someday I'll get motivated to document more of it.

For now, I'll share with Duck the awesomeness of the Festool TSC 55 K. They got this one so right. Re-engineered from top to bottom-even re-designed blades. I think I mentioned I cut 1-3/4 inch mesquite without a hiccup. Major game-changer.


----------



## pottz

> you sure about that.ill always need the length even with the track saw.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> As I said, I can always set up an outfeed roller if I need to. I just don t expect to be needing to as often.
> 
> Lots of changes happening in the shop right now. Maybe someday I ll get motivated to document more of it.
> 
> For now, I ll share with Duck the awesomeness of the Festool TSC 55 K. They got this one so right. Re-engineered from top to bottom-even re-designed blades. I think I mentioned I cut 1-3/4 inch mesquite without a hiccup. Major game-changer.
> 
> - Rich


ill need to see what our company just bought,it was the 55 but not sure if it was the new model you have or the old version.our sash and door guy sure loves it though.they bought the cordless with extra batts and charger.


----------



## RichT

> ill need to see what our company just bought,it was the 55 but not sure if it was the new model you have or the old version.our sash and door guy sure loves it though.they bought the cordless with extra batts and charger.
> 
> - pottz


In this case, cordless isn't just a convenience, it's a superior saw to the corded model. I'm sure they're working on a new design corded saw and I'm sure that it will be a winner, but for now, if you don't mind the extra couple-hundred dollars, the cordless K model is the best thing out there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Re-engineered from top to bottom-even re-designed blades. I think I mentioned I cut 1-3/4 inch mesquite without a hiccup. Major game-changer.
> 
> - Rich


How did they change the blades?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

News should the weather in NYC area. Subways with 3 feet of water and a RV park with a 5th wheel on its top ;-(


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Today is one to celebrate: *NATIONAL SKINNY DIPPING DAY* Go for it.










Breakfast and coffee on the porch, 74 now 90s later. Shop time today. Made a crude, roll around desk with a monitor holder mainly for the computer and to use with the laser. Very crude, no work of art, useable.

Go jump in the pool or pond or lake or just pretend you are at the pond or pool. Have a great day if you do or don't.

Miss the lost ones…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa, my best round was 72 even par.

Nice support of Moke guys. Did we loose DW as well? Hope not.

Beauty day today. I will find shop time. Gotta go get a battery for the garage door (back up for no power) but I have a house generator? Does this make sense?

P.S. the duck cracked me up on his last comment.

Have a good one.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..SPAM for Breakfast?


----------



## RichT

> How did they change the blades?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


20% narrower kerf for starters. New tooth geometry for the fine 42-tooth blade. I posted a photo earlier of the 12-tooth rip blade with variable tooth spacing-same concept as a re-saw band saw blade. The cut quality is outstanding, even with thick, hard woods. The system has exceeded my highest expectations.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Rich you are making us drool…..

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Could Gen Z Free the World From Email?*

"It's actually crazy how outdated it is." People born after AOL Mail was invented seem to prefer to communicate in almost any other way.

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/07/10/business/gen-z-email.html

One of the conditions for my unemployment benefits is to document my job searches. It starts with a general e-mail but instead of meeting in person, should they be interested- they schedule a "Zoom" call. The new way of conducting business.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

+1 glad to see your still around. 
Got a 35 ft. floating leash to take the dog swimming when he returns from training. Next Fri. If he was here we could both go skinny dipping in the pond together. Golfers might be surprised to see a dog in the pond though. Once we are sure of his return on call the leash will not be needed.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..


----------



## 987Ron

> "It's actually crazy how outdated it is." People born after AOL Mail was invented seem to prefer to communicate in almost any other way.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/07/10/business/gen-z-email.html
> 
> One of the conditions for my unemployment benefits is to document my job searches. It starts with a general e-mail but instead of meeting in person, should they be interested- they schedule a "Zoom" call. The new way of conducting business.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Glad I was working in business at the time when there was no cell phones, computers were a toy, and personal contact with customers was considered normal. Was probably more efficient in the long run. You got things done.


----------



## pottz

> Morning all. Today is one to celebrate: *NATIONAL SKINNY DIPPING DAY* Go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast and coffee on the porch, 74 now 90s later. Shop time today. Made a crude, roll around desk with a monitor holder mainly for the computer and to use with the laser. Very crude, no work of art, useable.
> 
> Go jump in the pool or pond or lake or just pretend you are at the pond or pool. Have a great day if you do or don t.
> 
> Miss the lost ones…
> 
> - 987Ron


so how about it ron you gonna get a little extra tan today ?


----------



## bandit571

Would call it…stand up comedy?

I suppose I should mosey down to the shop…..and try to get something…done


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, my best round was 72 even par.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That is pretty good. Lot better than most, eh?



> *Could Gen Z Free the World From Email?*
> 
> "It's actually crazy how outdated it is." People born after AOL Mail was invented seem to prefer to communicate in almost any other way.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/07/10/business/gen-z-email.html
> 
> One of the conditions for my unemployment benefits is to document my job searches. It starts with a general e-mail but instead of meeting in person, should they be interested- they schedule a "Zoom" call. The new way of conducting business.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


IQs is developed countries are falling by 10 points. Psychologists used to attribute IQ to heredity. There have been no studies to determine the the cause of this revelation but they believe service based economy and digital social media limiting cognitive exercise are probably significant factors.

Shoulder is improving slightly. Seems to be on par with the rotary cuff surgery 20 years ago. A couple more months and back to as good as it will get.

Too much violent behavior so Seattle is closing is 2 most popular beaches early for the rest of the season. Not sure how they will enforce it, too many police have resigned ;-))


----------



## moke

Thank you all, nice things to say. I must say to CWW that folks have been saying good things about you, I am sorry to lump you with that other person…I apologize. Thanks you all for the PM's too. 
As I stated to some of you, I retired three years ago, after 38 years and some deep soul searching. I had become this grumpy, life -hating, satirical person that just wasn't me. Every night I would go to work and deal with confrontation and drama….mostly motivated by alcohol and drugs, but none the less, in the end, very tiring. I retired at 61 and it took me about a year, but my old personality is back. I am a glass half full kind of guy, but anchored in reality. My mothers family was judgemental and had a very negative attitude. I saw at a very early age that was not what I wanted to be, even though I was prone to be that way. It is a constant struggle to stay positive for me, but I refuse to be that other way. So I avoid those folks that have that prepubescent girl-drama queen-attack everyone attitude ( if you know who is reading this prepubescent girl means like an 11 to 13 year old girl) because that other guy comes out, and I don't like it….so I avoid folks like that. I also hate that I am taking my ball and going home attitude, which I very much demonstrated…so for that I apologize to all of you. I will not do that again.

On the good side, no great side, I had many people whom I thought were my friends demonstrate that they were great friends….Thank you.

During all this Pottzy asked how my new shop is coming…. the answer is very well. I have maybe 4 things on my punch list. One major one is I have a monster sized pile of gravel that I need to move to another area between my garage and the neighbors garage, that grass doesn't grow and is constantly muddy. At times there was standing water there and the lawn was brown and crackley. I originally had two huge piles of dirt and one huge pile of gravel. If you remember I shattered my elbow in Dec. and it really was slow to come back. I went to Physical Therapy three times a week and keep asking the PT when I could shovel. About 6 weeks ago he said I could do two dump carts a day, and about 3 weeks ago I could do 4. Now I have no restriction. A little manual labor is good for you and has increased the use of my arm so much it's great. I still am not all the way recovered yet, but getting there for sure. I have about 30% of that pile gone now. I continue to go this PT facility but have transitioned to using it to work out, between the shoveling and working out I am in the best shape I have been in in thirty years.

The inside needs a little more HV/AC work. I do not have the furnace plumbed for gas, it is in the building but not done from the valve to the furnace (1.5 feet) and the run coming off the plenum is still not in, although I have it. My installer is busy. And I want to put in a mesh router with one node up there in the shop (150') from the house. One node in the garage. and the other in the house. Then I am going to build a workbench from the Ash I got. I am vasilating between a butcher block/strip top or a replaceable Masonite, so I can paint on it and such…..any ideas? I will post photos here and my workshop page. Although not sure why the workshop page as it doesn't move it to the front page as far as I can see….it stays in order.

Thanks again fr the vote of confidence…...I was moved.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## DevinT

> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yay for Borders!


----------



## DevinT




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike,* I can certainly understand the stress of your career and commend you for your service. The disintegration of society accommodated by pro-crime politicians takes its toll. Before we were annexed into this wicked chity people on the street would occasionally ask me what I am so happy about. I always had a smile on my face. Having one's wife, life, home, and the neighborhood being risk by financial priorities superseding safety considerations is unconscionable. The latest example in Florida needs to be prosecuted for negligent homicide. Wall Street and MBAs took over safety issues about 30 years ago with predictable results. The story was broadcast last week on American Greed s15 ep5. It told how multibillion-dollar company Pacific Gas & Electric comes to repeatedly killing its customers by putting profits over safety. Boeing followed their lead and our mayor brought the disgusting policy to the chity.

During the 90s I worked on the Three Strikes You Are Out initiative to deal with career criminals. They told me I was one of the top 10 signature gatherers ;-)) Initiatives are immune from legislative destruction for 2 years. There was a surge in career criminals taking up residency in the state prisons. After 20 plus years of the pro-crime legislature, many violent criminals have over 40 or 50 previous priors. Not sure what the legislature's number for Strikes You Are Out is today, but it must be well over 100 ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - DevinT


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - DevinT


Lookin' good ;-)

When I was a kid shepherds would pass the farm on the way to winter in the lambing sheds at Melba. Some of those flocks would take 2 or 3 hours to pass. Half a dozen collies kept thousands of sheep "under control" ;-)


----------



## 987Ron

> ron you gonna get a little extra tan today ?
> 
> - pottz


Maybe Wednesday, the 14th more options.


----------



## pottz

> - DevinT


+1 i was just thinking yesterday,where's devin been.


----------



## pottz

mike thank you for coming back and telling everyone what we talked about.we all want you here my friend.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> mike thank you for coming back and telling everyone what we talked about.we all want you here my friend.
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## Peteybadboy

Mike, glad you are back. I too would like to here about the new shop. That Gerstner is still on my mind

DW glad you stayed as well.

I also noticed Devin has not been around. Nice Dawg!

I worked on the bear today some, face getting more personality. Lot of work to do to clear out between the legs.










Probably worked on it for an hour today.

BTW it is Mango and Avocado season here. Neighbor has about 50 mangos in buckets by the street for the taking. I took about a dozen mangoes - most for friends. I can get a dozen a day if I wanted

Another night out for dinner with friends. Going to pour one now- we eat early here 6pm.


----------



## bandit571

2 hours of shoptime, one hour of processing photos….area between the shoulder blades is hurting….was a bit busy..









Had a panel to flatten…from this..









To this…









Needed to trim a bit of each end, one to square it up, the other for length….

"Hey, yer slip is showing..









Needed something for the box's bottom panel to sit on….all four sides…









This was after all the clamps came off the box…









It even sits level….

Stanley No. 358 Mitre Box got a workout, today….

So did the Stanley No. 45..









feeling groovy…..

I am pooped…I think that will do for one afternoon…


----------



## moke

Thanks guys…like I said, I appreciate it.

Topa- I think the entire world marveled at the Stupidity and hypocrisy that took place in Seattle. I have always followed your posts with interest. We had a a bbq here at house for old fart retired cops, and wondered if cops can be charged with crimes while on duty, why can't politicians that made harebrained decisions that cost folks lives? Like that city within your city…....Chomp?

Wasn't your City in bankruptcy before this all….how many Billion dollars of lawsuits have been filed since then? How do they intend to make settlements?


----------



## 987Ron

DW, Moke glad your both back. Favorites.


----------



## moke

Petey, I am sorry to say that I can't find the Gerstner. I don't know how two people can have so much crap!!!!
It's here, and I'll find it!! The bear is really looking good! Keep showing!

Devin, That is a very nice looking dog…I love the coloring! We are Dog people.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit, good work as always. "Groovy"... I walked in to our pro shop last week and they asked how I was ..I said "groovy". Some discussion on 60's lingo, so I challenged them to each say "I dig that" or just "Dig it" to some one. They all did it some several times! Brought a smile to my face. Ha , in NYC working for EY, some partner said something and I said "thats what I dig about you" I was the only one that thought that was funny.

Mike I think the mayor of Seattle was derelict in her duty. She can be sued. Mike you will find the Gerstner, it's where you put it for safe keeping.

Ron +1 on what you said.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wife just popped the cork on Champagne. I might get another. Restaurant is a mile from my house.

It's Saturday night. Mem vs. Women tomorrow, year long match is tied at 5.


----------



## pottz

hey devin after that spectacular plane you made in the swap maybe you wanna keep it going in the beer swap that just got going.ive never done one so i figured helll why not.cmon on and join me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Shop time so far (it includes computer time for designing and reading the posts from the Garage) and laser work.
Before I post my shop time Good job to Petey and Bandit… I enjoy seeing your progress.

Laser work I designed the hold-downs and cut them- they work great just like those Festool bench clamps-










Work area-










after a swim and lunch back to finishing the wall plaques to be cut on the CNC for the "This House Believes" laser-cut tile…










The white tile on the right…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mike, glad you are back. I too would like to here about the new shop. That Gerstner is still on my mind
> 
> DW glad you stayed as well.
> 
> I also noticed Devin has not been around. Nice Dawg!
> 
> I worked on the bear today some, face getting more personality. Lot of work to do to clear out between the legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably worked on it for an hour today.
> 
> BTW it is Mango and Avocado season here. Neighbor has about 50 mangos in buckets by the street for the taking. I took about a dozen mangoes - most for friends. I can get a dozen a day if I wanted
> 
> Another night out for dinner with friends. Going to pour one now- we eat early here 6pm.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Lookin good! I started my whittling career when I was about 8. I would do it waiting on dad to finish milking a cow. My job was to get the grain for the next one in the manager and get her in. I made a flintlock pistol inspired by Davy Crocket on Walt Disney. It turned out well enough dad wanted to add it to a flower basket hanger in the front yard. My carving skills have dissipated ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thanks guys…like I said, I appreciate it.
> 
> Topa- I think the entire world marveled at the Stupidity and hypocrisy that took place in Seattle. I have always followed your posts with interest. We had a a bbq here at house for old fart retired cops, and wondered if cops can be charged with crimes while on duty, why can t politicians that made harebrained decisions that cost folks lives? Like that city within your city…....Chomp?
> 
> Wasn t your City in bankruptcy before this all….how many Billion dollars of lawsuits have been filed since then? How do they intend to make settlements?
> 
> - moke


Neither Auburn nor Seattle haven't been bankrupt yet, but a lot of lawsuits have been file against Seattle for their incompetence. I think the biggest problem here is left-wing whacko activist judges ;-(( I have been told by over a dozen attorneys we have no cause of action for the code violations without property loss, serious injury, or fatality ;-( I expect Auburn to be destroyed in the magnitude 9 plus earthquake. The chity ordinance about codes says they will enforce the minimum standards. Too bad they do not have anyone capable of identifying minimum! ;-(( Idiots who do not believe embedded foundations are needed under 6-foot high concrete wall can't get much stupider or incompetent. I'm sure the idiots in Seattle will be shocked by their dwindling revenue now that more and more storefronts are being boarded up. A neighbor who hadn't been downtown for over a year was surprised by how many stores are boarded up. This state runs on *Sales Tax Revenue. * I doubt if those pea brains can associate the two; boarded-up storefronts and revenue loss ;-)))


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Got my first taste of the summer blackberries on my evening stroll down the lane with the dog tonight. Looks like we will have tons of blackberries this year. Funny, they grow better when it is real hot and dry. In a week or two, I will have my fill of the figs and wild grapes too, they are nearly ready for pickin. It is rather great, I just stroll along and pluck fruit as I go. Dog likes blackberries too and always is sure to let me know he wants some too.

Hey, Topa, dont worry, I am sure Blackrock will be along presently to buy up all those empty buildings, jack up the rent so no one can afford to rent them, and then claim the losses so they can pay 0$ in taxes. I think that is called predatory Capitalism in certain circles.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey this is a skill- very proportional. Have you ever thought about making a mold and cast that bear. A 2 part mold would make a doable replication…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Petey this is a skill- very proportional. Have you ever thought about making a mold and cast that bear. A 2 part mold would make a doable replication…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


why not laser cut the bear? SAve the mold and pouring ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Got my first taste of the summer blackberries on my evening stroll down the lane with the dog tonight. Looks like we will have tons of blackberries this year. Funny, they grow better when it is real hot and dry. In a week or two, I will have my fill of the figs and wild grapes too, they are nearly ready for pickin. It is rather great, I just stroll along and pluck fruit as I go. Dog likes blackberries too and always is sure to let me know he wants some too.
> 
> Hey, Topa, dont worry, I am sure Blackrock will be along presently to buy up all those empty buildings, jack up the rent so no one can afford to rent them, and then claim the losses so they can pay 0$ in taxes. I think that is called predatory Capitalism in certain circles.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Predatory Capitalism is a bona fide term for companies like PG&E and Boeing who kill hundreds redirecting the safety budget to upper management bonuses and share holder dividends.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I ve been planning to reorganize the shop to better suit my new track saw *focus*....
> 
> - Rich


Hell *Rich*, cheaper to upgrade your glasses… bigger vino glasses…


> How did they change the blades?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Usually with a spanner.


> Morning all. Today is one to celebrate: *NATIONAL SKINNY DIPPING DAY* Go for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


If I dropped my bikini top, you'd all freak out!


> Thank you all, nice things to say. I must say to CWW that folks have been saying good things about you, I am sorry to *lump you* with that other person…I apologize. Thanks you all for the *PM*'s too.
> - moke


Hell, I'm proud to be a *lump*... I *AM*'d you but you were probably still in bed dreaming of the other (non-Ryobi) green… thanks *Rich* NOT!

No idea what *your apology* is all about, but I start apologising even before the missus gets out of bed… let's assume a different bed. 


> I had become this grumpy, life -hating, satirical person
> - moke


Took me a while and a heap of effort but I think I may have reached that goal… *It's ME*!


> ... I have a monster sized pile of gravel that I need to move to another area between my garage and the neighbors garage, that grass doesn t grow…
> - moke


Stay a bloody grump and toss it on the neighbour grass. If he objects… I'm sure you've kept your sidearm.


> ... If you remember I shattered my elbow in Dec. and it really was slow to come back…
> - moke


That's why I drink cheap *Merlot*... tastes like ********************, but is *light* on the elbow bending.


> ... I will post photos here and my workshop page….
> - moke


As long as they're not *sideways*... even in jest!


> ...I was moved.
> - moke










. . . . . *BOO*!








[/QUOTE]
Wakey, wakey!


> hey devin after that spectacular plane you made in the swap maybe you wanna keep it going in the beer swap that just got going.ive never done one so i figured helll why not.cmon on and join me.
> - pottz


Regurgitated beer is not what is meant by the *swap*!


----------



## CWWoodworking

Petey bear looking good.

Question, anyone using those sanding nets? I ran out of my regular sand paper, mirka gold. Went to HD and got there sanding net in 120. I was pleasantly surprised! It cut as good or better than mirka gold. And out lasted it probably 4x. I have a mirka distributor Close, I could get there nets. Wondering if I should switch now that my volume will be less in the home shop.

Assembled a 6 drawer dresser frame this morning. Also glued up top and 5 piece fronts. Finish drawer boxes tomorrow.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Laser work I designed the hold-downs and cut them- they work great just like those Festool bench clamps-









- Desert Woodworker
[/QUOTE]
Hmmm? I've never had to hold my work down… The only time I've needed assistance (shut up all) is when the sheet of MDF/whatever is bowed and I can place a weight in the centre if it doesn't obstruct travel.


----------



## pottz

> Petey bear looking good.
> 
> Question, anyone using those sanding nets? I ran out of my regular sand paper, mirka gold. Went to HD and got there sanding net in 120. I was pleasantly surprised! It cut as good or better than mirka gold. And out lasted it probably 4x. I have a mirka distributor Close, I could get there nets. Wondering if I should switch now that my volume will be less in the home shop.
> 
> Assembled a 6 drawer dresser frame this morning. Also glued up top and 5 piece fronts. Finish drawer boxes tomorrow.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


yeah ive been using abranet for the last few years on my mirka sander,it's the best.it can tear easily though.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Thanks pottz. Dust collection seemed better as well.

Bought a truck for my son today. Traded in my van for it. 2004 Toyota Tacoma. He's pretty excited about it. My vans transmission had some issues so we decided to dump it. The car market it nutso right now. Newish trucks in the 20 grand range are basically non existent.

The downside is I now have to drive my old Ford ranger with 300,000 miles on it. Probably get something down the road.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> yeah ive been using abranet for the last few years on my mirka sander,it s the best.it can tear easily though.
> - pottz


Abranet for me too… though I'm no *Philistine*... I use it on my Fe*$*tool as well as the *Mirka*.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Petey this is a skill- very proportional. Have you ever thought about making a mold and cast that bear. A 2 part mold would make a doable replication…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> why not laser cut the bear? SAve the mold and pouring ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


a 5 axis CNC could do it not a laser- the costs would be high. Maybe a plastic injected mold would knock them out pretty quick. I'll wait for the final bear project.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thanks pottz. Dust collection seemed better as well.
> 
> Bought a truck for my son today. Traded in my van for it. 2004 Toyota Tacoma. He's pretty excited about it. My vans transmission had some issues so we decided to dump it. The car market it nutso right now. Newish trucks in the 20 grand range are basically non existent.
> 
> The downside is I now have to drive my old Ford ranger with 300,000 miles on it. Probably get something down the road.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Should not be a problem. Ford advertised the oldest truck on the road were all Fords ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Thanks pottz. Dust collection seemed better as well.
> 
> Bought a truck for my son today. Traded in my van for it. 2004 Toyota Tacoma. He's pretty excited about it. My vans transmission had some issues so we decided to dump it. The car market it nutso right now. Newish trucks in the 20 grand range are basically non existent.
> 
> The downside is I now have to drive my old Ford ranger with 300,000 miles on it. Probably get something down the road.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


yeah the abranet is great no holes to line up. yeah the used car market right now is hot due to auto makers cant get enough computer chips to run the vehicle.if you wanna sell a used car nows the time.bought a new ford ranger a couple months before the lock downs hit.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks pottz. Dust collection seemed better as well.
> 
> Bought a truck for my son today. Traded in my van for it. 2004 Toyota Tacoma. He's pretty excited about it. My vans transmission had some issues so we decided to dump it. The car market it nutso right now. Newish trucks in the 20 grand range are basically non existent.
> 
> The downside is I now have to drive my old Ford ranger with 300,000 miles on it. Probably get something down the road.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Should not be a problem. Ford advertised the oldest truck on the road were all Fords ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


it's all ive had for the last 35 years,trucks for me cars for the wife.never had a problem.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> yeah ive been using abranet for the last few years on my mirka sander,it s the best.it can tear easily though.
> 
> - pottz


Duck you are one of our tool Meisters- what is the next tool on your list?

here are some popular tools- if I were a younger man I would go with the "Wood Miser"

https://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/best-new-woodworking-tools-of-2020/


----------



## pottz

> yeah ive been using abranet for the last few years on my mirka sander,it s the best.it can tear easily though.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Duck you are one of our tool Meisters- what is the next tool on your list?
> 
> here are some popular tools- if I were a younger man I would go with the "Wood Miser"
> 
> https://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/best-new-woodworking-tools-of-2020/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


if i were much younger and lived in the country id go for one.


----------



## CWWoodworking

My next "tool" will be a veneer press for the home shop. I'm thinking a 6.5×10 table/torsion box type. Can't decide if I want to wait till the plywood comes down or make it from particle board. The design is plenty strong enough for particle board, but I like plywood better. The difference in the 2 is enough to pay for the pump.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good night- Monsoon storm warnings from the cell coming from the SE- The cats know it is coming Peace out










'This is a miracle': Family's cat missing after Surfside condo collapse found alive 2 weeks later

https://www.fox5ny.com/news/this-is-a-miracle-familys-cat-missing-after-surfside-condo-collapse-found-alive-2-weeks-later


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Good night- Monsoon storm warnings from the cell coming from the SE- The cats know it is coming Peace out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a miracle : Family s cat missing after Surfside condo collapse found alive 2 weeks later
> 
> https://www.fox5ny.com/news/this-is-a-miracle-familys-cat-missing-after-surfside-condo-collapse-found-alive-2-weeks-later
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Cats have 9 lives. I wonder how many it used?


----------



## pottz

> Good night- Monsoon storm warnings from the cell coming from the SE- The cats know it is coming Peace out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a miracle : Family s cat missing after Surfside condo collapse found alive 2 weeks later
> 
> https://www.fox5ny.com/news/this-is-a-miracle-familys-cat-missing-after-surfside-condo-collapse-found-alive-2-weeks-later
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Cats have 9 lives. I wonder how many it used?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


about 10 id say !


----------



## RichT

> though I m no *Philistine*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Can you prove that? I mean, you are using Mirka rather than Festool Granat Net. Seems sinful to me, and only someone out-of-touch with the arts would go there.

Hey Duck. I looked up Philistine in the dictionary. There was a picture of you holding a picture of pottz…. What could that mean?


----------



## moke

Just got internet and Cable back. Went out at 5 and came on at 930….had to talk with the wife all night….and yes Duckie I started with an apology. Just kidding, I really love my wife and enjoy talking with her. But she is usually the one drinking…hmmmmm

That is something about the cat…..did she jump?

Duckie- that non-ryobi green buys ryobi green! I put as much on the credit card as I could when building the shop. I paid it off right away but got a load of points in my rewards account. one point equals .10 .... and I can get HD gift cards with the points. In Merica' HD is the ryobi exclusive retailer. I don't know what I'm going to get, I have about 300.00 left. I already bought 2 batteries and got a free 4" cordless grinder. I needed that grinder like I needed a @*&^. I have 4 corded and now with the building on the back of the property I have outside outlets back there.

Oh, I did a little research, a company called TTI is the manufacturer of Ryobi…...they are also manufacture Milwaukee!!! I have friends that use Milwaukee exclusively….and makes fun of Ryobi. I have been throwing it up to them every chance I get. Also the guy that lives next door to me is the furnace installation guy and it is not done totally done, so I don't think I should throw the gravel into his yard. Also he collects guns and has three times the amount I do!


----------



## corelz125

Bob piggy back breakers will trip separate or if one trips they both trip?

Mike glad you came back. I had about 2 yards of dirt I had to move after I had a slab poured. A little each day and before you know it. The pile is almost gone. I had to do a bunch of digging around my house over the past few years. It's easier putting the dirt back than taking it out.


----------



## moke

Corel, that is what I did….two loads everyday until the last couple weeks then four loads a day and it is gone. The best feeling I had was when I was tilling where the pile was!


----------



## moke

Corel, that is what I did….two loads everyday until the last couple weeks then four loads a day and it is gone. The best feeling I had was when I was tilling where the pile was!


----------



## moke

Signing off… ushering in the morning…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> yeah ive been using abranet for the last few years on my mirka sander,it s the best.it can tear easily though.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Duck you are one of our tool Meisters- what is the next tool on your list?
> 
> here are some popular tools- if I were a younger man I would go with the "Wood Miser"
> 
> https://www.popularwoodworking.com/article/best-new-woodworking-tools-of-2020/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> if i were much younger and lived in the country id go for one.
> 
> - pottz


I thought about it for the tree farm, but glad I did not spend the money. Life didn't allow enough time to use it. Long distance elder care, ect.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob piggy back breakers will trip separate or if one trips they both trip?
> 
> - corelz125


Should trip seperately; however, depends on the brand and the situation. ITE is the cheapest and most likely to have issues since Zinsco and PFE were declared fire hazards and had to be replaced when a home gets sold. If the thermal heater has enough load and the breaker that should trip is slow enough, the other one could go too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Just got internet and Cable back. Went out at 5 and came on at 930….had to talk with the wife all night….and yes Duckie I started with an apology. Just kidding, I really love my wife and enjoy talking with her. But she is usually the one drinking…hmmmmm
> 
> That is something about the cat…..did she jump?
> 
> Duckie- that non-ryobi green buys ryobi green! I put as much on the credit card as I could when building the shop. I paid it off right away but got a load of points in my rewards account. one point equals .10 .... and I can get HD gift cards with the points. In Merica HD is the ryobi exclusive retailer. I don t know what I m going to get, *I have about 300.00 left.* I already bought 2 batteries and got a free 4" cordless grinder. I needed that grinder like I needed a @*&^. I have 4 corded and now with the building on the back of the property I have outside outlets back there.
> 
> Oh, I did a little research, a company called TTI is the manufacturer of Ryobi…...they are also manufacture Milwaukee!!! I have friends that use Milwaukee exclusively….and makes fun of Ryobi. I have been throwing it up to them every chance I get. Also the guy that lives next door to me is the furnace installation guy and it is not done totally done, so I don t think I should throw the gravel into his yard. Also he collects guns and has three times the amount I do!
> 
> - moke


could buy a couple 2×4s ;-))

Milwaukee was always the top of the line for electricians. If you start boring big holes with a wood auger using a Hole Hog one needs to keep clear of the path if it hangs upon a knot, nail, or bolt. The Hole Hog is in control of the situation ;-))

OOps, forgot to mention the cat. She was found in the rubble after 2 weeks. Her owner survived and was in the hospital.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... I already bought 2 batteries and got a free 4" cordless grinder. I needed that grinder like I needed a @%&^. I have 4 corded…..
> 
> ..... TTI is the manufacturer of Ryobi…...they are also manufacture Milwaukee!!!.....
> - moke


Grinders are like clamps… you just cant have enough…
I have 4 cordless,








2 *Philistine* version (corded),








and 2 that I bought the "true" version 9mini carver and power chisel) as I was pissed off with changing my grinder all the time,









There was a time when I was big time into bulk carving (never made it to the chainsaw league) with a few buddies and were totally jacked off changing "heads" on grinders… and cords were *hemorrhoids*. Unfortunately we didn't take any happy snaps and the produce has faded into oblivion so all I have to show is a ********************load of grinders with *Arbortech* attachments.

Yes, *TTI* in order of quality make *Ozito*, *Ryobi*, *AEG* and *Milwaukee*. 
*Ozito* is crap and I avoid it more than *C19*. My tool of choice is Fe*$*tool, however, if the tool is not available I now opt for *Milwaukee* and *Ryobi* for the little used new tool. I don't have any *AEG* batteries, however, while I have a bucketload of *Ryobi* batteries, I'm building up a stockpile of *Milwaukee* batteries and if an oft used *Ryobi* need replacement/upgrade, without a Fe*$*tool equivalent (and there aren't many), *→ Milwaukee*.
I now have 8 *Milwaukee* tools and it's not as hard to misplace my Fe*$*tool amongst them as in a camouflage of *Ryobi* green!


----------



## pottz

> though I m no *Philistine*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Can you prove that? I mean, you are using Mirka rather than Festool Granat Net. Seems sinful to me, and only someone out-of-touch with the arts would go there.
> 
> Hey Duck. I looked up Philistine in the dictionary. There was a picture of you holding a picture of pottz…. What could that mean?
> 
> - Rich


so whats wrong with a bromance rich,jealous.he's mine so* back off!!!!!*


----------



## RichT

> so whats wrong with a bromance rich,jealous.he s mine so* back off!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


Now that one was funny, Larry. I dunno. Duck has positive qualities, but his negatives are troubling. We might have a fight here.

What can you bring to the table? Duck lusts after my [Fes]tools.

Just sayin'


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> What can you bring to the table? Duck lusts after my [Fes]tools.
> - Rich


I more than lust… even prepared to change gender!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Hey Duck, I see that you have all the Arbortec goodies, even duplicate goodies. Sweet. I have been wanting that ball-gouge for awhile now, but as a boxguy I dont really "need" it. What I really need is a decent bandsaw, my table-top one is a total POC.

Curious as to how many angle-grinder divets you have taken our of your hide? I have double-divets on both knees, a matching set.

I sincerely hope there is someone in your family who will cherish your Armory when you can no longer use it! For me, I dont think that is going to happen.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... I sincerely hope there is someone in your family who will cherish your Armory when you can no longer use it! For me, I dont think that is going to happen.
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Nobody in my family is interested in woodworking and they'll probably sell my tools for a pittance. That why I run around in tool shops and look for tools I don't need but can afford… Less cash for my benefactors to fight over.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all up at 6am, early for me. Breakfast, coffee and now decide which project to tackle in the shop. Both require some trial and error methods to see what works best. Boring.

Have a great day. Be nice its Sunday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I was up at 3am and was looking forward to your post. As for trial and error… the necessary evil when making the project… When it is completed and it turns out great… then we are pleased and if it doesn't turn out, then I reflect on my procedures…

Computer work for the CNC project- I'm just about there…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Nobody in my family is interested in woodworking and *they ll probably sell my tools for a pittance. *That why I run around in tool shops and look for tools I don t need but can afford… Less cash for my benefactors to fight over.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I sold a few bigger tools on consignment and I am quite surprised I did extremely well. My thought is if I am not going to use it- then why not get the money today instead of letting the "estate" get to use on what they want?

$100 CNC milling bit today garage sale 25 cents- it is what it is…

a sign in my shop says it best


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Perhaps some of you have noticed the increasing chatter about the Aliens in the MSM lately. Not the South of the border ones, the Real ones. I have previously stated my position on that topic, so I wont yet again. Psyop, cough…........

However, if those Aliens were to land here, this is what would happen:

If they land in NYC, their laptop will be stolen out of the trunk.

If they land in L.A., the alloy landing gear will be stolen, the rest set on fire.

If they land in S.F., they will be introduced to mind-destroying illicit substances and unnatural copulation.

If they land in D.C., they will promptly leave again after finding no signs of intelligent life, except for Rand, who they will take with them.

If they land in the Appalachians, Deliverance. Not the dueling banjos part, the other part.

if they land in Africa, worshipped.

If they land in China, eaten.

If they land in the Amazon, again, eaten, but by giant annacondas.

If they land in Australia, crowds gather, chanting "piss off, we are full."

If they land in Russia, they are welcomed to a vodka drinking party in a rubble-strewn city backlot.

If they land in the U.K., parking ticket.

But no matter where they land, they will be mandatorily vaccinated with a bioweapon to prevent them getting infected with a bioweapon, first.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Perhaps some of you have noticed the increasing chatter about the Aliens in the MSM lately. Not the South of the border ones, the Real ones. I have previously stated my position on that topic, so I wont yet again. Psyop, cough…........
> 
> However, if those Aliens were to land here, this is what would happen:
> 
> If they land in NYC, their laptop will be stolen out of the trunk.
> 
> If they land in L.A., the alloy landing gear will be stolen, the rest set on fire.
> 
> If they land in S.F., they will be introduced to mind-destroying illicit substances and unnatural copulation.
> 
> If they land in D.C., they will promptly leave again after finding no signs of intelligent life.
> 
> If they land in the Appalachians, Deliverance. Not the dueling banjos part, the other part.
> 
> if they land in Africa, worshipped.
> 
> If they land in China, eaten.
> 
> If they land in the Amazon, again, eaten, but by giant annacondas.
> 
> If they land in Australia, crowds gather, chanting "piss off, we are full."
> 
> If they land in Russia, they are welcomed to a vodka drinking party in a rubble-strewn city backlot.
> 
> If they land in the U.K., parking ticket.
> 
> But no matter where they land, they will be mandatorily vaccinated with a bioweapon to prevent them getting infected with a bioweapon, first.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


What would happen if they landed in Mallorca, Spain?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> though I m no *Philistine*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Can you prove that? I mean, you are using Mirka rather than Festool Granat Net. Seems sinful to me, and only someone out-of-touch with the arts would go there.
> 
> Hey Duck. I looked up Philistine in the dictionary. There was a picture of you holding a picture of pottz…. What could that mean?
> 
> - Rich


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Perhaps some of you have noticed the increasing chatter about the Aliens in the MSM lately. Not the South of the border ones, the Real ones. I have previously stated my position on that topic, so I wont yet again. Psyop, cough…........
> 
> However, if those Aliens were to land here, this is what would happen:
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Was busy from yesterday afternoon till this morning. My son came to visit and we were out and about. Then we cooked dinner on the grill and chatted till late in evening.

Quality Father , Son time. A cherished memory.


----------



## corelz125

Not lately Brian in NYC in NYC they'll get hit by a stray bullet.
Bob the circuit breakers are Eaton.


----------



## moke

Good one….I'll ad one, 
If they landed in Iowa, they would be fitting for a Parka and issued a snow shovel…..


----------



## 987Ron

If they landed here in Bubba Land they would be given a Bud Light and ask if they knew any good fishing holes.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Perhaps some of you have noticed the increasing chatter about the Aliens in the MSM lately. Not the South of the border ones, the Real ones. I have previously stated my position on that topic, so I wont yet again. Psyop, cough…........
> 
> However, if those Aliens were to land here, this is what would happen:
> 
> If they land in NYC, their laptop will be stolen out of the trunk.
> 
> If they land in L.A., the alloy landing gear will be stolen, the rest set on fire.
> 
> If they land in S.F., they will be introduced to mind-destroying illicit substances and unnatural copulation.
> 
> If they land in D.C., they will promptly leave again after finding no signs of intelligent life, except for Rand, who they will take with them.
> 
> If they land in the Appalachians, Deliverance. Not the dueling banjos part, the other part.
> 
> if they land in Africa, worshipped.
> 
> If they land in China, eaten.
> 
> If they land in the Amazon, again, eaten, but by giant annacondas.
> 
> If they land in Australia, crowds gather, chanting "piss off, we are full."
> 
> If they land in Russia, they are welcomed to a vodka drinking party in a rubble-strewn city backlot.
> 
> If they land in the U.K., parking ticket.
> 
> But no matter where they land, they will be mandatorily vaccinated with a bioweapon to prevent them getting infected with a bioweapon, first.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Except none of those places would still be here. Haven't you seen Independence Day?

I'm not worried. Will smith isn't that old.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Drawers are assembled, sprayed clear top, white dresser base later.


----------



## pottz

> so whats wrong with a bromance rich,jealous.he s mine so* back off!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Now that one was funny, Larry. I dunno. Duck has positive qualities, but his negatives are troubling. We might have a fight here.
> 
> What can you bring to the table? Duck lusts after my [Fes]tools.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> - Rich


ive got what he needs more in life than anything,*VINO*.and ive got a couple festools to sweetin the pot.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Amen!!!



> Was busy from yesterday afternoon till this morning. My son came to visit and we were out and about. Then we cooked dinner on the grill and chatted till late in evening.
> 
> Quality Father , Son time. A cherished memory.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## bandit571

Box now has a bottom panel glued in place…









And the lid is now in the clamps & cauls…









And..I am done, for today….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Except none of those places would still be here. Haven't you seen Independence Day?
> 
> I'm not worried. Will smith isn't that old.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - Desert Woodworker


That's why we'll never make it to heaven… *full of bloody tools*!

And if they landed in Churchill, I'd pinch their saucer and fly away from all the loonies that inhabit *my* Earth!


----------



## Peteybadboy

my Uncle Warren turned 98 today. he was sharp as ever. 3 amphibians landings in the Philippines Machine gun captain . the first guys they wanted to kill.










Man on the right.


----------



## 987Ron

Happy birthday Uncle Warren, may you have many more.


----------



## pottz

> my Uncle Warren turned 98 today. he was sharp as ever. 3 amphibians landings in the Philippines Machine gun captain . the first guys they wanted to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man on the right.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


98, god has blessed that man,hopefully many more.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

So, Dw, I have been thinking about your question: "what if They landed in Mallorca?"

First, would be a Siesta, no doubt.

Then, mañana, or the mañana after that, or the mañana after that, they would be conscripted and exploited as cheaper labor than the exploited cheap laborers we have now to harvest the almonds. And if they bring bicycles with them, those are gonna get stolen while they are laboring.

In other words, there is no safety net for illegal Aliens here, as there are over there.

Actually, an illegal alien here has to reside in the Country for like ten years, illegally, before he can apply to become a not-illegal alien.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> my Uncle Warren turned 98 today. he was sharp as ever. 3 amphibians landings in the Philippines Machine gun captain . the first guys they wanted to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man on the right.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## CWWoodworking

> my Uncle Warren turned 98 today. he was sharp as ever. 3 amphibians landings in the Philippines Machine gun captain . the first guys they wanted to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man on the right.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Happy bday Warren. Get that man another.


----------



## corelz125

Good to see he's still celebrating. Glad to see he had a good bday


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brian- good to see you back… Mallorca looks like a nice place to live, enjoy…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy birthday and many more Uncle Warren. Thanks for your service.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


lol, i agree.in cali everything has the cancer warning on it.whats the point,it just dillutes what really should have a warning,so no one even pays attention anymore.more gov.stupidity.and we pay these idiots too protect and serve us!!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> lol, i agree.in cali everything has the cancer warning on it.whats the point,it just dillutes what really should have a warning,so no one even pays attention anymore.more gov.stupidity.and we pay these idiots too protect and serve us!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


 I saw a report on one of the cancer tests years ago. They gave the lab rat about 20 times its weight of an item under scrutiny. It is amazing the lab rat could survive that long enough to get cancer! ;-))


----------



## corelz125

Give the same warning over and over it becomes the norm. Then it's not a warning anymore. Like when they make us use air horns for every lift made by the crane. You hear that thing 20 hi as a day you stop paying attention to it.


----------



## DevinT

I put the cancer warning on the hand plane I sent Eric for the 2021 plane swap to see if he would notice.


----------



## pottz

yeah in cali it's prop 65 and it's on everything from ddt to a block of steel.makes absolutely no sense.so no one even pays attention.


----------



## DevinT

Don't eat the steel.


----------



## pottz

> Don't eat the steel.
> 
> - DevinT


i know but i need my iron ?


----------



## pottz

> Don't eat the steel.
> 
> - DevinT


hey you gonna get in on the beer swap? i know right now is getting real busy so i dont expect to see you on this one.


----------



## pottz

> I put the cancer warning on the hand plane I sent Eric for the 2021 plane swap to see if he would notice.
> 
> - DevinT


hey it was smart,gotta protect yourself!!!!!


----------



## DevinT

I want to do the beer swap but I have been so busy I haven't even had time to look up the instructions.

You can count me in. I am just busy painting the stupid nursery for my little man that arrives in 18 days.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I put the cancer warning on the hand plane I sent Eric for the 2021 plane swap to see if he would notice.
> 
> - DevinT


How is it decided who sends to who? Eric was obviously the grand prize winner.


----------



## RichT

> lol, i agree.in cali everything has the cancer warning on it.whats the point,it just dillutes what really should have a warning,so no one even pays attention anymore.more gov.stupidity.and we pay these idiots too protect and serve us!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Thanks to CA Prop 65. They've deemed pretty much everything is a cancer agent. So basically, the Nation isn't stupid, just California.

My LN brass planes came with the Prop 65 warning. I use them anyway. I guess that makes me a radical.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Don't eat the steel.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> i know but i need my iron ?
> 
> - pottz


Exactly


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Thanks to CA Prop 65. They ve deemed pretty much everything is a cancer agent. So basically, the Nation isn t stupid, just California.
> 
> My LN brass planes came with the Prop 65 warning. I use them anyway. I guess that makes me a radical.
> 
> - Rich


You Devil you!!


----------



## bandit571

Is there any warning labels out there….for small chunks of Lead, encased in Copper?


----------



## DevinT

Topa, well, I don't know about Dave (who ran the plane swap) but I wrote a computer program to randomly assign participants to each other, if you are interested (it's really just a very small shell script).


----------



## RichT

> Topa, well, I don't know about Dave (who ran the plane swap) but I wrote a computer program to randomly assign participants to each other, if you are interested (it's really just a very small shell script).
> 
> - DevinT


I saw your code. Pretty simple algorithm.


----------



## pottz

> I want to do the beer swap but I have been so busy I haven't even had time to look up the instructions.
> 
> You can count me in. I am just busy painting the stupid nursery for my little man that arrives in 18 days.
> 
> - DevinT


oh hey no excuse needed i know what you got comon.the beer swap is a whole lot easier than what you just did though.hell you could probably do the beer asleep.i hope you can do it ,but dont sweat it-lol.


----------



## pottz

> lol, i agree.in cali everything has the cancer warning on it.whats the point,it just dillutes what really should have a warning,so no one even pays attention anymore.more gov.stupidity.and we pay these idiots too protect and serve us!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thanks to CA Prop 65. They ve deemed pretty much everything is a cancer agent. So basically, the Nation isn t stupid, just California.
> 
> My LN brass planes came with the Prop 65 warning. I use them anyway. I guess that makes me a radical.
> 
> - Rich


good god man,you do use gloves and a mask i hope,some metal dust might rub of in use.it is possible,in some world somewhere,i guess ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, well, I don't know about Dave (who ran the plane swap) but I wrote a computer program to randomly assign participants to each other, if you are interested (it's really just a very small shell script).
> 
> - DevinT


I expected it was a random assignment or drawing of some kind. Thanks, but I really don't have much need for it.

Computers are basically the same "this or that" program as control wiring. About 30 years ago a customer had me build a small control panel for a sewage plant. It probably had about a hundred or maybe a few more control relays. He thought it would be cheaper than writing the program. When it was done, he decided the cost would have been cheaper to program and interface the computer to the sewer treatment system. This was during the transition that ended mainframes and introduced networking ;-))

That reminds me of the first "Ransomware" I know of. A friend I used to know was hired to program an Allen Bradley motor control system. He was on contract for several months and the normal process is to bill for the percentage of completion monthly. He got his first draw of 2 then they quit paying. They said his "check is in the mail." One of the world's biggest lies! He finished and left a line of code that displayed on the screen saying the system is shut down for nonpayment. If they try to start it it will erase ;-) They were very upset and said they would call Allen Bradley to fix it. That would cost twice the rate he was charging plus travel ;-) After a few days, they decided to mail him a check. He told them he would only accept a cashier's check ;-)) After it cleared his bank, he gave them a few-digit code to restart the system and erase the line that shut it down.


----------



## pottz

> Topa, well, I don't know about Dave (who ran the plane swap) but I wrote a computer program to randomly assign participants to each other, if you are interested (it's really just a very small shell script).
> 
> - DevinT


it's all smoke amd mirros devin,if your in with kenny he'll pair you with who ever you want,shhhhh!!!! i pump him full of cocobolo,ill get whoever i want-lol.


----------



## DevinT

My grandmother just turned 98. They just diagnosed her with cancer. At 98. They said not to be worried about it though. Hat she's got another 5 years left in her.

My great grandfather lived to be 105.

My grandfather died at 95 because he was stubborn and broke his hip getting out of bed himself.

If I get cancer, I'll probably still live past 90, the way my genes are wired. God help me.


----------



## pottz

> My grandmother just turned 98. They just diagnosed her with cancer. At 98. They said not to be worried about it though. Hat she's got another 5 years left in her.
> 
> My great grandfather lived to be 105.
> 
> My grandfather died at 95 because he was stubborn and broke his hip getting out of bed himself.
> 
> If I get cancer, I'll probably still live past 90, the way my genes are wired. God help me.
> 
> - DevinT


id say your good with those odds.im 61 and with my family history i should probably start sellin my tools,not buyin more-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> lol, i agree.in cali everything has the cancer warning on it.whats the point,it just dillutes what really should have a warning,so no one even pays attention anymore.more gov.stupidity.and we pay these idiots too protect and serve us!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thanks to CA Prop 65. They ve deemed pretty much everything is a cancer agent. So basically, the Nation isn t stupid, just California.
> 
> My LN brass planes came with the Prop 65 warning. I use them anyway. I guess that makes me a radical.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> good god man,you do use gloves and a mask i hope,some metal dust might rub of in use.it is possible,in some world somewhere,i guess ?
> 
> - pottz


Ya never know what dust will do. I had some kind of "modernized" image taken on my lungs about 20 years ago. Dark spots showed up ;-(( They were monitored for about a year and they are benign. The Doc asked if I had ever been around chicken when I was a kid on the farm. A few. We did not raise them, but neighbors had some. My grandparents had an old chicken coup that we played in occasionally. He said a lot of research needs to be done, but they believe the spots are from being around chickens and probably they came from us kids playing in the old chicken coup stirring up a little dust.

Edit: The Doc said they were discovering all kinds of things like mine with the better imaging systems they never knew existed before.


----------



## RichT

> About 30 years ago a customer had me build a small control panel for a sewage plant.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


You were developing software 30 years ago? Are you really a 48-year-or-older expectant mom, or were you a 4 year-old prodigy?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have long life history on both sides. Some maternal great aunts making 104 and 105. My paternal great grandfather lived to 98 dying in 1927. The average age was 49 then. My biggest concern is now that the average is 75, My money will have to last until I'm 150 ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> About 30 years ago a customer had me build a small control panel for a sewage plant.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> You were developing software 30 years ago? Are you really a 48-year-or-older expectant mom, or were you a 4 year-old prodigy?
> 
> - Rich


Not sure how you could define me ;-)) I started to get into programming but there wasn't any money in it to compete with contracting. The control company I primarily subcontracted to installed and programed controls for complete and operating systems installed by mechanical contractors. The mechanical contractors installed things that needed programing with the start-up. Since it was "controls" they expected the controls contractor to do it. That startup was not in their contract, only controlling the complete and operating mechanical system.

In the early days of transition to electronic controls, I told one of the mechanical contractors I could do the startup and programming for them. I told them it was me working for them and not in my contract. I needed to be paid for my time. They told me to do it. They never paid me and said it was "controls" they had paid for in their controls contract. That was the end of that. No point in working for free ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

this doesn't look good ;-((

U.S. Officials Warn What Communist China Is Preparing To Do, Ramifications For U.S.: We're 'Too Late'

https://www.dailywire.com/news/u-s-officials-warn-what-communist-china-is-preparing-to-do-ramifications-for-u-s-were-too-late?itm_source=parsely-api&utm_campaign=daily_shapiro&utm_medium=email&utm_source=housefile&utm_content=news

After Nixon opened China for the Pepsi market the military guys predicted The US and Russia will unite against China in WWIII ;-((


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I read the article, and I read most of the comments.

There is NOT going to be any war with China. You are being manipulated - Again!

Perception management - and they are very good at it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

O dark 30 here.

Brian - a lot of manipulation is going on. Be skeptical.

NY Post story today - Rat's like eating Tesla's. (rats eat the soy based coating on wires, break lines etc)

I hope we all have a good day.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Not sure about all out open war with China but expect a healthy cold war with several incidents.

Got my order of vinyl letters. Think this is sufficient warning to NOT put screws here?


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, there's not going to be any China war, heck, they already have most of our money anyway. Just more far winged propaganda to maintain fear mongering, it seems no one is exempt.


----------



## moke

Hey, Anyone have experience with Whiteside Router bits, I have an opportunity to buy some used for a good. I really like 1/2" shank and that is what these are. 21 bits for 50.00 sight unseen as it was an on-line auction. I knew the gentleman and he really took good care of his stuff. Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## RichT

> Hey, Anyone have experience with Whiteside Router bits, I have an opportunity to buy some used for a good. I really like 1/2" shank and that is what these are. 21 bits for 50.00 sight unseen as it was an on-line auction. I knew the gentleman and he really took good care of his stuff. Anybody have any thoughts?
> 
> - moke


Don't be a fool. You don't want those. In fact, I'm so incensed by his offer that I'd like you to send me his contact info so I can give him a piece of my mind. Things like that can't be tolerated in a civil society.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Yeah, there s not going to be any China war, heck, they already have most of our money anyway. Just more far winged propaganda to maintain fear mongering, it seems no one is exempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


No drugs, no wild sex, and reads all the time and likes vintage stuff…

Sounds like the 40 year old virgin.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Mike White side bits are good. I do question the name in today's political climate!,


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Yes, Mike, Whiteside = top shelf. I have a few. 21 for 50 sounds like an excellent deal.

I think their basic set runs about 120$ for 5-8 bits.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Have several Whiteside bits, all good quality.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bob piggy back breakers will trip separate or if one trips they both trip?
> 
> - corelz125


For some reason, I thought about this again. Another cause of the wrong breaker popping or nuisance popping could be the attachment to the buss bars is loose, heating, and corroding. This was a major issue in the old Zinsco panels. Not so much of a problem today, I have never seen it in Sq D or Cutler Hammer, but it can be an issue in ITE.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I read the article, and I read most of the comments.
> 
> There is NOT going to be any war with China. You are being manipulated - Again!
> 
> Perception management - and they are very good at it.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Ross Perot tried to warn us, US, about the end of middle-class America. Slick Willie sent the Chinese the technology to deliver an intercontinental ballistic missile to WA DC. Electrical contractor magazine warned a couple of years ago that up to 5% of electrical safety products imported to the US are counterfeit. They steal as much as they can for everyone in the world. 
https://sharylattkisson.com/2021/05/watch-is-china-creating-super-soldiers-and-more/

US corporations manufacture everything there. They ship product to Malaysia where there are no taxes on profits and raise the price in a puppet company which ships to the US. They ship the products to the US to sell at a slight loss for a tax break. War is already here and greedy US corps are on their side.


----------



## pottz

> Hey, Anyone have experience with Whiteside Router bits, I have an opportunity to buy some used for a good. I really like 1/2" shank and that is what these are. 21 bits for 50.00 sight unseen as it was an on-line auction. I knew the gentleman and he really took good care of his stuff. Anybody have any thoughts?
> 
> - moke


yeah top quality,if there in decent shape one hell of a deal.


----------



## DS

The big boy edgebander arrives from Italy tomorrow. (Biesse)

I've been put on notice that I may need to run in to the shop if they hit a snag with installation.
(I've been telecommuting and loving it for over a year now)

The machine will be the most expensive piece in the shop when it arrives.
It is fully CNC controlled via a touchscreen and can handle almost any edging situation.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa China is waging a "business" war with us- yes.

Story for DW…... 30+ years ago a secretary where I was working asked me about investing. I said take 10 percent of your income (or what ever you can afford) and have it deducted and put in a 401k.

She found me through fb and PM'd last week saying I just looked at my 401K! Thank you for you advice all those years ago! Pretty cool.


----------



## DS

We had to upgrade our air lines and run a second chiller unit inline to keep the air dry.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Whiteside is about the only bit I'll buy and is the first place I look for a new profile.


----------



## DS

Moke, it would be hard to go wrong at that price. 
That is pig-in-a-poke money for that many bits.
Hopefully they haven't been abused.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

petey, how did yesterday's golf tournament turn out?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Topa China is waging a "business" war with us- yes.
> 
> Story for DW…... 30+ years ago a secretary where I was working asked me about investing. I said take 10 percent of your income (or what ever you can afford) and have it deducted and put in a 401k.
> 
> She found me through fb and PM d last week saying I just looked at my 401K! Thank you for you advice all those years ago! Pretty cool.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Very true, some people who don't prepare may face reality when they realize that they can't earn enough money to retire- Bob Dylan said it best in a song- "there are a lot of hungry people out there and they have forks…"

China trade war yes- question how could today's America exist without Chinese products? America's manufacturing that used to supply the world does not exist anymore. The Chinese know it as well.

*DS-* as for advice on used "bits". When does your company decide when a tool bit is no longer productive? What do you do with the retired bits? How does one tell if a bit has had its day? If they need resharpening, then the profile is changed and a (0.25 bit) is no longer a (0.25 bit). Like a used car you can polish them up but will they perform?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here's one for Pottz-

*Canine to Five invites you to bring pets to bar, enjoy popular Drinking with Dogs event*










https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/detroit/2021/07/12/canine-five-dogs-local-bars/7941171002/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

MIA- Ron… hope all is well…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Story for Petey- Governments World-Wide Gorge on Record Debt, Testing New Limits

https://www.wsj.com/articles/governments-world-wide-gorge-onrecord-debt-testing-new-limits-11626106592

Oh the quest to keep our assets safe…


----------



## DS

> *DS-* as for advice on used "bits". When does your company decide when a tool bit is no longer productive? What do you do with the retired bits? How does one tell if a bit has had its day? If they need resharpening, then the profile is changed and a (0.25 bit) is no longer a (0.25 bit). Like a used car you can polish them up but will they perform?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We use a sharpening service and send out the dull blades and dull router bits.
A majority of our router bits are solid carbide and they can be sharpened more than brazed carbide bits.
Basically, if they can put a good profile on the bit, we resharpen it. 
There is a limit though and they let us know if a bit has expired. Usually the carbide crystallizes and just crumbles when trying to put an edge on it.

As for smaller diameter, instead of G40 mode, we use G41 mode with diameter compensation turned on to run with sharpened, smaller bits.
We measure the sharpened bit with a micrometer and add the shortfall into the diameter compensation register and it works that easy.

In G41 mode, when cutting to a line, the machine moves the bit closer by the value in the compensation register and it cuts to the line with the smaller bit. 
This technique can substitute alternate diameter tools without rewriting g-code as well.

Hope this helped.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Story for Petey- Governments World-Wide Gorge on Record Debt, Testing New Limits
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/governments-world-wide-gorge-onrecord-debt-testing-new-limits-11626106592
> 
> Oh the quest to keep our assets safe…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No doubt debt will wind ;-((

Good advice *Petey*

On my first job as an apprentice, there was a journeyman in his 70s with shortness of breath and wheezing all the time. He obviously had emphysema. I ask him why he didn't retire. He asked if I thought he could live on SS? I had no idea, but I decided that was not going to happen to me. The union had pensions. Being self-employed I was no longer allowed to participate as a contractor. I diversified;-)

Our grandson started his retirement plans when he started his first job. His friends call him the trust fund baby because like his mom he found a way to buy his first house at 21. He was going to flip in in a couple of years, but Navy Reserves, working, his vocational education, plus working on his MBA did not allow enough time for the remodeling. Last fall he did sell about 3 years late and now owns a triplex ;-)) He did this all on his own, no trust fund ;-)


----------



## moke

> Moke, it would be hard to go wrong at that price.
> That is pig-in-a-poke money for that many bits.
> Hopefully they haven't been abused.
> 
> - DS





> Whiteside is about the only bit I'll buy and is the first place I look for a new profile.
> 
> - CWWoodworking





> Don t be a fool. You don t want those. In fact, I m so incensed by his offer that I d like you to send me his contact info so I can give him a piece of my mind. Things like that can t be tolerated in a civil society.
> 
> - Rich





> Mike White side bits are good. I do question the name in today s political climate!,
> 
> - Peteybadboy





> Whiteside is about the only bit I'll buy and is the first place I look for a new profile.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Thank You all…This is an odd deal. The auction is over, I participated and I bought way more stuff than I needed (go figure) I did not bid on this originally because I didn't know what sort of shape they were in and wasn't familiar with Whiteside. I usually buy Freud or Amana…..I came across this through a friend of this guy. About an hour ago, I found out who the guy was, and I know him very well so I called him and he just found out he has cancer. Not sure how bad or anything, I was too chicken to ask him. I figured that I have spent more on worse stuff, so I told him I would take them. He told me he was giving them to our mutual friend, and I could pay him.

Thanks to everyone for the advice, I'll let you know what they are like…..


----------



## pottz

> Here s one for Pottz-
> 
> *Canine to Five invites you to bring pets to bar, enjoy popular Drinking with Dogs event*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/detroit/2021/07/12/canine-five-dogs-local-bars/7941171002/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sounds like fun.


----------



## DS

DW, I am fairly certain, that some time in my career, I've used Mach 3 in G41 mode on a Laguna CNC router… just FYI.


----------



## DevinT

Whiteside makes good router bits. I have a couple. Most of my bits are Amana Tool. I also gravitate toward Magnate when I can't find something by Amana or Whiteside.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Whiteside makes good router bits. I have a couple. Most of my bits are Amana Tool. I also gravitate toward Magnate when I can t find something by Amana or Whiteside.
> 
> - DevinT





> Whiteside makes good router bits. I have a couple. Most of my bits are Amana Tool. I also gravitate toward Magnate when I can t find something by Amana or Whiteside.
> 
> - DevinT


Magnate has some different bits. Found a top bearing slot cutter from them. I think Amana was the only other that I found.


----------



## corelz125

My wife and I wanted the sex of our baby to be a secret. She and I were sure the baby would be a girl, with four names, and we picked Alyssa Cassidy Shea Smith to be her name.. but there was always that doubt in the back of our minds.

The delivery day came at last. My wife was going into labor, and cried out a final reminder: "Don't forget, her name is Alyssa Cassidy Shea Smith!"

"I know honey! Just be strong, you got this!"

"Oh! I almost forgot," she said, just before the epidural took over. "We need a boy name, just in case he's a boy."

18 hours later, a boy was born. I'm nothing if not a good listener.

Our bouncing 8 pound, 6 oz child was named according to mom's wishes.

Justin Casey Zaboi Smith

Idk why she's so mad.


----------



## pottz

> My wife and I wanted the sex of our baby to be a secret. She and I were sure the baby would be a girl, with four names, and we picked Alyssa Cassidy Shea Smith to be her name.. but there was always that doubt in the back of our minds.
> 
> The delivery day came at last. My wife was going into labor, and cried out a final reminder: "Don't forget, her name is Alyssa Cassidy Shea Smith!"
> 
> "I know honey! Just be strong, you got this!"
> 
> "Oh! I almost forgot," she said, just before the epidural took over. "We need a boy name, just in case he's a boy."
> 
> 18 hours later, a boy was born. I'm nothing if not a good listener.
> 
> Our bouncing 8 pound, 6 oz child was named according to mom's wishes.
> 
> Justin Casey Zaboi Smith
> 
> Idk why she's so mad.
> 
> - corelz125


funny and g rated


----------



## DS

I had to read it 3 times before I got it. Lol.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Well if Corelz can post that one, lulz, I then can post this one:

An Army Ranger and a Navy Midshipman both arrive at the Pearly Gates.

St. Peter says, "you both get a probationary set of wings, but any impure thoughts and you will lose them."

A minute later, a beautiful she-angel floats by and the Ranger´s wings immediately fall off. As the Ranger bent over to try and grab them, the Midshipman´s wings fell off.


----------



## 987Ron

Busy in the shop all day. Just in and a bite of diner.

Router bits which is best? When I need a particular one and I have it! Brand is second place.

DW Mia is right the action was in the shop. More tomorrow. A six layer Mandalorian Cross tomorrow. Lest try to get more than one layer cut. See how it goes. Laser a bit underpowered for this. But…..give it a go.


----------



## pottz

> Well if Corelz can post that one, lulz, I then can post this one:
> 
> An Army Ranger and a Navy Midshipman both arrive at the Pearly Gates.
> 
> St. Peter says, "you both get a probationary set of wings, but any impure thoughts and you will lose them."
> 
> A minute later, a beautiful she-angel floats by and the Ranger´s wings immediately fall off. As the Ranger bent over to try and grab them, the Midshipman´s wings fell off.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


not bad probably good enough to send dw to the perch !


----------



## corelz125

That joke was more for everyone who has had to pick a name for their kid. This is a fresh one for Devin

The 2 yesterday were much funnier


----------



## CWWoodworking

> That joke was more for everyone who has had to pick a name for their kid. This is a fresh one for Devin
> 
> The 2 yesterday were much funnier
> 
> - corelz125


9000. Congrats.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I had to read it 3 times before I got it. Lol.
> 
> - DS


I had to read it 2 or 3 times too ) I should have gotten it the first time. I do that all the time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> That joke was more for everyone who has had to pick a name for their kid. This is a fresh one for Devin
> 
> The 2 yesterday were much funnier
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> 9000. Congrats.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


----------



## DevinT

oh


> My wife and I wanted the sex of our baby to be a secret. She and I were sure the baby would be a girl, with four names, and we picked Alyssa Cassidy Shea Smith to be her name.. but there was always that doubt in the back of our minds.
> 
> The delivery day came at last. My wife was going into labor, and cried out a final reminder: "Don't forget, her name is Alyssa Cassidy Shea Smith!"
> 
> "I know honey! Just be strong, you got this!"
> 
> "Oh! I almost forgot," she said, just before the epidural took over. "We need a boy name, just in case he's a boy."
> 
> 18 hours later, a boy was born. I'm nothing if not a good listener.
> 
> Our bouncing 8 pound, 6 oz child was named according to mom's wishes.
> 
> Justin Casey Zaboi Smith
> 
> Idk why she's so mad.
> 
> - corelz125


That's pretty good. I did laugh and it did take me a re-read. Nice one.


----------



## bandit571

Happened to be on Laundry Detail…









Clamps came off, trying to match the lid to the box…









Almost there…

Waiting on the Dryer to get done…

Have a Severe ThunderStorm Warning going on this evening….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*9K!*










I'm betting on 10.5 K for Labor Day.


----------



## pottz

> *9K!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I m betting on 10.5 K for Labor Day.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


oh hell i didn't even notice.congrats too everyone for keeping us alive and not ticking off the cricket.


----------



## corelz125

All the different voices in here keep it going and got us this far. It's better than listening to the voices in here than the ones in my head.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Authorities tried to intervene in a mental health crisis Saturday. He refused. He set fire in the stairwell outside his first-floor apartment that night around 11:30 PM. 85 displaced, 3 alarm fire, 75 firefighters, serval hospitalized but no fatalities. There is no involuntary commitment here. They all have the right to burn and kill just like the guy breaking into a second-floor apartment with an ax. Let Free-Dumb ring!

https://seatacblog.com/2021/07/11/four-injured-in-3-alarm-fire-at-hanover-apartments-in-seatac-saturday-night/


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Authorities tried to intervene in a mental health crisis Saturday. He refused. He set fire in the stairwell outside his first-floor apartment that night around 11:30 PM. 85 displaced, 3 alarm fire, 75 firefighters, serval hospitalized but no fatalities. There is no involuntary commitment here. They all have the right to burn and kill just like the guy breaking into a second-floor apartment with an ax. Let Free-Dumb ring!
> 
> https://seatacblog.com/2021/07/11/four-injured-in-3-alarm-fire-at-hanover-apartments-in-seatac-saturday-night/
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


You can retire to Indiana?

Reading an article tonight ranking the top states for retirement. Indiana and Kentucky are in top 10.

I live in IN and go to KY almost every week. Why the hell would either of these be in the top 10?? I mean if your into no culture, nothing to do, and watching corn and beans grow, I guess we're it.

I believe the article based it largely on taxes. Well good grief give me higher taxes and put me in SoCal.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> All the different voices in here keep it going and got us this far. It s better than listening to the voices in here than the ones in my head.
> 
> - corelz125


A patient asks his psychologist "Dr. I hear voices in my head!"

The Dr. asks- "Do you have conversations with them?"

Just make sure that you pay attention to that horn when the crane is making a lift…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

IMO success here can be attributed to:


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You can retire to Indiana?
> 
> Reading an article tonight ranking the top states for retirement. Indiana and Kentucky are in top 10.
> 
> I live in IN and go to KY almost every week. Why the hell would either of these be in the top 10?? I mean if your into no culture, nothing to do, and watching corn and beans grow, I guess we're it.
> 
> I believe the article based it largely on taxes. Well good grief give me higher taxes and put me in SoCal.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I wish I could. Kids and grandkids are here. I spent a lot of 3 years doing long-range elder care for my mom 500 miles away, buying and selling houses, getting them ready to sell, moving her close to my LB. Our turn is next ;-( Why saddle the kids with a 2000 mile commute?

Crime rates are probably a big factor in watching corn grow. Elderly women are a prime target in grocery store parking lots. This area is a popular tourist stop and the cruise lines are a major factor on the waterfront. I'm sure many people will be shocked when they return to this area. Some out of staters have asked me what the H is wrong with those people and say they will never return.

Anyone moving into this area for high tech jobs needs to know if they park a Uhaul in a motel parking lot, do not expect it to be there in the morning.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I would put the 


> IMO success here can be attributed to:


in the 


> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## RichT




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Rich


No doubt about that!


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

If you give a Man a Central Bank, he can rob the Banks that rob the World.

If you give a Man the BIS, he can rob the Central Banks that rob the Banks that rob the World.



> - Rich
> 
> No doubt about that!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Anyone moving into this area for high tech jobs needs to know if they park a Uhaul in a motel parking lot, do not expect it to be there in the morning.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


This would likely happen to you in France too, so I have heard.

In Barcelona there is this organized racket where they watch the cars getting off the ferries, and when they spot a non-Spanish license-plate, the two-man team zips by on a scooter, and at a strategic choke-point they puncture your tire. Then loop around after you have pulled over to fix the flat-tire and either - stop to offer assistance, and the number to a tow-service that is in league with them, or the wing man sneaks into your car and steals what he can while you are busy sweating and changing the tire. Of course, if you are dumb enough to use their tow-service, you will be required to pay alot of money to get your car back.

I have personally witnessed this happen to an unfortunate couple. And I know two Swedes who have also had this happen to them. One of them was dumb and used the tow-service; the other was ex-military and didnt get robbed.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa - if I am silent on the outcome of a tournament you know the answer. We got crushed!

Corlez the jokes where excellent! I also had to re read.

On my financial advice - I have a very large extended family (children of cousins count as family to me) - so well past 30 young people. Only one as asked me for my thoughts. He just graduated college. He will be fine in retirement. He is a great grandson of Uncle Wah. He will be fine.

Topa the debt is a big issue.

NY Post today 13 yr olds in the Crips killing each other. Committed several crimes and just let go each time.

The shop is calling my name.


----------



## 987Ron

The workshop is a wonderful place. A haven from the politics, the so called news, and just a ice peaceful place.

I am on my way there!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The workshop is a wonderful place. A haven from the politics, the so called news, and just a ice peaceful place.
> 
> I am on my way there!
> 
> - 987Ron


Preach it brother!!!


----------



## pottz

> Authorities tried to intervene in a mental health crisis Saturday. He refused. He set fire in the stairwell outside his first-floor apartment that night around 11:30 PM. 85 displaced, 3 alarm fire, 75 firefighters, serval hospitalized but no fatalities. There is no involuntary commitment here. They all have the right to burn and kill just like the guy breaking into a second-floor apartment with an ax. Let Free-Dumb ring!
> 
> https://seatacblog.com/2021/07/11/four-injured-in-3-alarm-fire-at-hanover-apartments-in-seatac-saturday-night/
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> You can retire to Indiana?
> 
> Reading an article tonight ranking the top states for retirement. Indiana and Kentucky are in top 10.
> 
> I live in IN and go to KY almost every week. Why the hell would either of these be in the top 10?? I mean if your into no culture, nothing to do, and watching corn and beans grow, I guess we're it.
> 
> I believe the article based it largely on taxes. Well good grief give me higher taxes and put me in SoCal.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


we have a million things to do here but 10 million people doing it.if we got rid of half of em it would be paradise.and yes we do pay for it.


----------



## pottz

> I would put the
> 
> IMO success here can be attributed to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


LOL !


----------



## bigblockyeti

> we have a million things to do here but 10 million people doing it.if we got rid of half of em it would be paradise.and yes we do pay for it.
> 
> - pottz


When the San Andreas fault cuts loose and folks from Bakersfield to Eugene all of the sudden have ocean front property, it'll be a few more than half that are gotten rid of.


----------



## corelz125

Sounds like your on board with Lex Luther's real estate plan Yeti


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's more of an observation than a promotion, God has a lot more to do with what happens there than I do 2400 miles away. Whatever does happen, I'm sure I'll be invited to pay for fixing it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa - if I am silent on the outcome of a tournament you know the answer. We got crushed!


I was beginning to suspect that might be the case ;-))



> On my financial advice - I have a very large extended family (children of cousins count as family to me) - so well past 30 young people. Only one as asked me for my thoughts. He just graduated college. He will be fine in retirement. He is a great grandson of Uncle Wah. He will be fine.


Where you a financial advisor or broker?


> NY Post today 13 yr olds in the Crips killing each other. Committed several crimes and just let go each time.


World has come a long way in my lifetime. Spit wads to bullets ;-(


> The shop is calling my name.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Calling me too, but physical therapy has precedence ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It s more of an observation than a promotion, God has a lot more to do with what happens there than I do 2400 miles away. Whatever does happen, I m sure I ll be invited to pay for fixing it.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


That is what I keep telling my congresswoman and senators that FEMA and the insurance companies should not have to mop up the mess this chity is setting up for wildfire and seismic disasters. I can't understand why nobody in the insurance industry is interested.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The workshop is a wonderful place. A haven from the politics, the so called news, and just a ice peaceful place.
> 
> I am on my way there!
> 
> - 987Ron


It would be nice to find a safe haven prior to heaven.


----------



## pottz

as i do sometimes i went poking around the site and happened to go on the creator of lumber jocks martin sojka's home page.i was scrolling through his comments and saw that there used to be a couple of contest every year for different themes.he would give prizes for the winners,500 for 1st 200 for second and lj's t shirts.there was also an lj's store where you could buy shirts and stuff.seems all that stuff disappeared when he sold the site.looks like he really put a lot of effort into this place,sad he's gone and now there is no one too fuel the engine.topa you were the only one of us here when that stuff was done,maybe petey.there were also interviews done about prominent members to showcase their skils.hopefully someday we can get some of that stuff back.maybe the forum has just outgrown the ability to do it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I remember those days ;-)) I won a tee-shirt. The site got too big for Martin to handle. That I why he sold it. There were two others associated with LJ. Home repair and remodeling and maybe cooking, not sure what the 3rd was anymore.


----------



## pottz

> I remember those days ;-)) I won a tee-shirt. The site got too big for Martin to handle. That I why he sold it. There were two others associated with LJ. Home repair and remodeling and maybe cooking, not sure what the 3rd was anymore.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah it's too bad.i talked to cricket once about the interviews she used to do on members which was real cool.but same story she's just got too much to deal with.


----------



## corelz125

That's one of the things Pottz once you give it up it never comes back. I'm sure this site generates enough money to give away a few t shirts. YouTube should give this site a kick back almost every thread has a you tube link in it.


----------



## pottz

i asked cricket about the shirts if there was any thought about doing it again,she said there was nothing in the works.i dont think the owners of this forum have any desire to get involved like martin did.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Some lady and her entourage was just by shop. They want a law requiring gender neutral names for children. Then when child "come awake to life" they can decide to change the name as it fits their emotional space.

They seemed offended when I inquired would they share some of that crack they were smoking. Seemed fair to me, let me too enter this euphoric fairytale land of rainbows and unicorns.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Worked mostly on the bears butt today,.










A little shaping the legs and trying to get to the paws










Put in 2 hrs plus. A lot of stopping an looking for the next spot to shape.

Ron I definitely got "lost" in my shop today.

Pottz - I am waiting for the Tee Shirt. Free advertising to boot. Makes no sense.

Topa no on wall street. I retired early with our plan to invest in the markets at an early age.

We are on our way to 10k! we can pass those hand plane guys  ! OK maybe not.

Is it too early for a cocktail?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

More predatory capitalism impacts Boeing 787 Nightmareliner. Myopic Financial Focus Policy substituting safety and quality with upper management bonuses and shareholder dividends may destroy any chance of recovery, eh? A friend who was a Boeing machinist told me Boeing wanted to close his shop. The foreign subcontractor were not able to produce parts. His shop finished what they roughed out and shipped to the assembly plants here. The SC plant 787's had so many quality control issues, an Australian Airline told Boeing they would not accept any planes built there. They only accepted 787s for the Everett, WA plant. Boeing closed the Everett plant and it appears the 787 may disappear, eh?

A few other friends told me they had no idea how Boeing would function after they retired. They were the last in their departments who had production experience of coming up through the ranks. Looks like their concerns are being validated. Glad I am not depending on a Boeing pension!

https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/a-new-787-dreamliner-manufacturing-flaw-will-prolong-boeing-delivery-halt/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=BNA_071321132437+Boeing+787+Dreamliner+faces+new+production+problem_7_13_2021&utm_term=


----------



## bandit571

One other thing I remember from back then…..were the out-right WARS going on…Miss Debbie TRIED to keep things "civil" May have been another reason Martin left this site…....


----------



## Peteybadboy

Brian, there are a lot of wacky people out there.

My dawg is staring at me I'm eating goat cheese. He is crazy for the stuff.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey*, if I had retired at 50 I would be about the same level we have today. Trusting Merrill Lynch who was pushing IPOs that never should have been allowed on the market was a major error in judgment. That was compounded by the Master of Malpractice who overdoes me on Topamax ;-(( The crooked regulators who removed the restrictions on investment bankers also being retail brokers screwed the American public. Their chief analyst, Henry Blodget was banned from the industry for life ;-)) My agent called me to watch their CEO who was appearing on Wall Street Week with Louis Rukeyser. It was a memorable event. The CEO said Rukeyser was joking when he told his fellow workers to sell the fools garbage for $200 a share. The decades-old Wall Street Week with Louis Rukeyser was gone in 6 months! NY Atty General Eliot Spitzer identified 15 of the country's top 17 retail brokerages as criminal organizations. Merrill was second in corruption behind Citi's Solomon Smith Barney. NPR reported all the lawsuits against Merrill lumped together in a class-action suit. It was transferred to a court in either North or South Dakota. A 98-year-old federal judge was brought out of retirement to dismiss the class action suit. This is where printed paper articles have an advantage to historians. The WWW has been sanitized. I noticed years ago when a mutual fund is closed all data was sanitized off the web the next day!

After the Dot Com Bust, I noticed a lot of middle-aged apprentices on Job sites. I asked a few of them why they were changing careers in midlife. They said they could not do what their brokerages were instructing them to do; milk customers' accounts for commissions. Definitely an interesting field of adventure.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Go get em Soldier!



> Some lady and her entourage was just by shop. They want a law requiring gender neutral names for children. Then when child "come awake to life" they can decide to change the name as it fits their emotional space.
> 
> They seemed offended when I inquired would they share some of that crack they were smoking. Seemed fair to me, let me too enter this euphoric fairytale land of rainbows and unicorns.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I was looking over the amount of days some of you guys have on L.J.s, and noticed that Pottz and Corelz joined pretty much the same week.

I also noticed that I am coming up on two years soon. Still a greenhorn compared to you guys, but damn, Id swear time seems to be speeding up, or something.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa a lot of slime in that business. You mention Spitzer… I was sitting in an audience of Venture Capitalists in NYC when Spitzer started to lecture the audience. About 9 months later he was caught with prostitutes. You could hear cheering all over Manhattan.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I remember Spitzer too. Sleezey, sweaty dude in a slick suit.

Petey, I checked, the Garage is well past the HandPlane guys now.



> Topa a lot of slime in that business. You mention Spitzer… I was sitting in an audience of Venture Capitalists in NYC when Spitzer started to lecture the audience. About 9 months later he was caught with prostitutes. You could hear cheering all over Manhattan.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## bigblockyeti

> This is where printed paper articles have an advantage to historians. The WWW has been sanitized. I noticed years ago when a mutual fund is closed all data was sanitized off the web the next day!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Seems like most of the web is like that these days, heck even one of our HOA pages (admin by one single former HOA officer) gets scrubbed clean every time someone starts asking questions about voting rules or how the board is spending our money. The other HOA page, comments are turned off right after ambiguous annoucments are made, usually the board patting themselves on the back for a job they've deemed well done!


----------



## 987Ron

In from the shop. Did run one errand in the P-car earlier. Having a Flensburger Weizen Bier. German Engineering and German Bier both pretty good. Helped to make the day.

Finished a laser engraving for a friend. A thank you for his wife, but to risque to post. Not G rated. Hope he is also giving her a more traditional gift for the occasion.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* like you I go to the shop… and every once in a while I check for a Gunny Garage posting. Sometimes there are woodworking posts and then general bull********************, which I love for a break in the day.

Enjoy your laser attempts, but I am doing CNC work today… So much to learn and do with this new technology, which I love. The world changes including woodworking, hence DS's shop where he is getting a new Italian edgebanding machine- Bravo! My edgebanding was a good quality tape, hot hand iron, and a sharp razor blade knife.

As for the old days- Beatles- "Yesterday"


----------



## pottz

> One other thing I remember from back then…..were the out-right WARS going on…Miss Debbie TRIED to keep things "civil" May have been another reason Martin left this site…....
> 
> - bandit571


worse than now ? i see at one point martin removed the coffee lounge.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- are you sure this site is "G" or "PG"? IMO- it if anything goes with the joke then why not post your project- it is laser and woodworking.

Then- I'll post "LOL good one Bud…"

I don't think that you would post something that you knew better. Yet that will be your choice, but please no selfies of skinny dipping…


----------



## pottz

> I remember Spitzer too. Sleezey, sweaty dude in a slick suit.
> 
> Petey, I checked, the Garage is well past the HandPlane guys now.
> 
> Topa a lot of slime in that business. You mention Spitzer… I was sitting in an audience of Venture Capitalists in NYC when Spitzer started to lecture the audience. About 9 months later he was caught with prostitutes. You could hear cheering all over Manhattan.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


yeah but look when that thread started,were the fastest growing tread on lj's by far.way more than stumpy's too.i guess we talk too much-lol.


----------



## pottz

> In from the shop. Did run one errand in the P-car earlier. Having a Flensburger Weizen Bier. German Engineering and German Bier both pretty good. Helped to make the day.
> 
> Finished a laser engraving for a friend. A thank you for his wife, but to risque to post. Not G rated. Hope he is also giving her a more traditional gift for the occasion.
> 
> - 987Ron


ron with your love of beer you should get in the beer swap,have some fun and get beer and make a new friend.this is my first swap,havin fun so far.


----------



## moke

> Some lady and her entourage was just by shop. They want a law requiring gender neutral names for children. Then when child "come awake to life" they can decide to change the name as it fits their emotional space.
> 
> They seemed offended when I inquired would they share some of that crack they were smoking. Seemed fair to me, let me too enter this euphoric fairytale land of rainbows and unicorns.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I wish I could have seen their faces! I used to ask people if their spaceship was double parked.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron- are you sure this site is "G" or "PG"? IMO- it if anything goes with the joke then why not post your project- it is laser and woodworking.
> 
> Then- I ll post "LOL good one Bud…"
> 
> I don t think that you would post something that you knew better. Yet that will be your choice, but please no selfies of skinny dipping…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No selfies, just a female hand, a male body part, a thank you for tender times. or something like that…Use your imagination. I had nothing to do with it other than setting up the laser and engraving it per his desires. Was kind of fun. No posing either.



> ron with your love of beer you should get in the beer swap,have some fun and get beer and make a new friend.this is my first swap,havin fun so far.
> 
> - pottz


Not sure about this swap thing. Its not even Christmas. Beer is like a lot of things, the good, the bad and who knows. Kind of like to pick out my own. Lot of beer totes, openers, etc. But who knows ….. maybe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

CAr driving on water ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa a lot of slime in that business. You mention Spitzer… I was sitting in an audience of Venture Capitalists in NYC when Spitzer started to lecture the audience. About 9 months later he was caught with prostitutes. You could hear cheering all over Manhattan.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I remember that too. I admired him for exposing all the corruption I never expected. There were even mutual funds that were shut down. One in Michigan was sold off to a bigger company the owner banned from securities for life. Another one in CT was practicing the redistribution of assets to the favored customers after the market closed each day lost half its assets under management. I had some of their funds but was not a favored customer. 
The state of CT had their pension funds invested with them and the state withdrew it all a few days after Spitzer exposed them.

*Petey* What was your source of truthful information to evaluate companies, stocks, mutual funds, ect?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This is where printed paper articles have an advantage to historians. The WWW has been sanitized. I noticed years ago when a mutual fund is closed all data was sanitized off the web the next day!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Seems like most of the web is like that these days, heck even one of our HOA pages (admin by one single former HOA officer) gets scrubbed clean every time someone starts asking questions about voting rules or how the board is spending our money. The other HOA page, comments are turned off right after ambiguous annoucments are made, usually the board patting themselves on the back for a job they ve deemed well done!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I wonder what percentage of the population is truthful and not committing any criminal acts?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One other thing I remember from back then…..were the out-right WARS going on…Miss Debbie TRIED to keep things "civil" May have been another reason Martin left this site…....
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> worse than now ? i see at one point martin removed the coffee lounge.
> 
> - pottz


It used to be pretty bad! I sort of ignored most of it. I remember when they added blocking to create cease-fires ;-))

Martin announced and basically apologized for selling the site. It grew beyond his expectations I believe and he did not have the capability to manage all the technical issues.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I remember Spitzer too. Sleezey, sweaty dude in a slick suit.
> 
> Petey, I checked, the Garage is well past the HandPlane guys now.
> 
> Topa a lot of slime in that business. You mention Spitzer… I was sitting in an audience of Venture Capitalists in NYC when Spitzer started to lecture the audience. About 9 months later he was caught with prostitutes. You could hear cheering all over Manhattan.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> yeah but look when that thread started,were the fastest growing tread on lj s by far.way more than stumpy s too.i guess we talk too much-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I'm full of BS, but I'm sure you already know that ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- "Good Bull********************" I find your posts very educational and I look forward to them. Also, I liked the Hot Pocket and Burn barrel response…

For you my friend you have earned it…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- "Good Bull********************" I find your posts very educational and I look forward to them. Also, I liked the Hot Pocket and Burn barrel response…
> 
> For you my friend you have earned it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*Thanks DW* Glad you liked the hot pockets in the burn barrel ;-))

Please grade this one:

I had rotary cuff surgery in 2001. I could not do much of anything for 5 months. The physical therapist would tell me to do 10 repetitions of an exercise per day. I would do 10 two or three times. I was told to slow down. That extra stress may put me back to "0" having to start over ;-(( I spent a lot of time researching financial issues. Here is one Merrill Lynch had a buy rating. I found out during the Dot Com Bust there were only 5 "sells" in the entire financial industry in 2000. There were lots of complaints and they improved to 9 "sells" in 2001. 
When GTE and Bell Atlantic decided to merge, the FCC prevented a telephone company from owning more than a 10% stake in a broadband company if they provided long-distance service. The new company, Verizon, according to Morningstar.com, issued a public offering known as Genuity. They provided broadband services. They issued two classes of stock, which is quite common. They issued A shares, which are normally superior to B-shares, which they also issued. The company kept the B shares for themselves. These percentages may be a little off as I am doing this from memory, but it won't be more than 1 or 2%. The public stock was 90.5% of the company in the form of A-shares and Verizon kept 9.5% in the form of B shares. The stock fell as the Internet bubble burst. When I was researching the bear market I found a report on Morning star about ownership issues with this stock. It said the B shares, could at some future point be sold to a third party. The third-party could exercise an option to subrogate the A shares to 11.5% of the company equity making the B shares 88.5%.

I found this rather disturbing. If the company was successful, it could be stolen from the public who was holding the stocks in their accounts! The Morningstar report had a picture of the reporter on it. I printed it and mailed it to my broker asking for his comment. I did not hear from him. I called him to ask why Merrill Lynch would recommend buying such a stock. His comment was, "The reporter looked younger than his kid." I called his manager. Her comment was they have to trust their analysts." It was obvious Merrill analysts put the target price about 40% over the market. As it got within 10% of the target, they raised the target to 40% of the current market. I suggested that they were either incompetent or they were part of the scam. In either case, I did not need their services. I also suggested if they did not clean up their act, they would undermine the public confidence in the financial markets.

After the losses of the Dot Com Bust Merrill offered management teams to replace the brokers who they would not change if requested. My first one there quit to further his education and get his master's. He was one of less than half a dozen I have ever trusted. The new teams rather than milk the account for commissions charges 5% annually. These investments were mutual funds that tracked the DOW. ETFs were available at 0%. During my broken shoulder research period, I asked my broker about them. He didn't know what they were! ;-(((((


----------



## 987Ron

Tomorrow is not only National Nudist Day it is also International Nudist Day!!!
In the morning I will start and end it with a nude shower. Nothing more.

Drop them guys, Something to try, go to work nude. I know its not casual Friday, however…...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max- "Good Bull********************" I find your posts very educational and I look forward to them. Also, I liked the Hot Pocket and Burn barrel response…
> 
> For you my friend you have earned it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Thanks DW* Glad you liked the hot pockets in the burn barrel ;-))
> 
> I had rotary cuff surgery in 2001. I could not do much of anything for 5 months. The physical therapist would tell me to do 10 repetitions of an exercise per day. I would do 10 two or three times. I was told to slow down. That extra stress may put me back to "0" having to start over ;-(( I spent a lot of time researching financial issues. Here is one Merrill Lynch had a buy rating. I found out during the Dot Com Bust there were only 5 "sells" in the entire financial industry in 2000. There were lots of complaints and they improved to 9 "sells" in 2001.
> When GTE and Bell Atlantic decided to merge, the FCC prevented a telephone company from owning more than a 10% stake in a broadband company if they provided long-distance service. The new company, Verizon, according to Morningstar.com, issued a public offering known as Genuity. They provided broadband services. They issued two classes of stock, which is quite common. They issued A shares, which are normally superior to B-shares, which they also issued. The company kept the B shares for themselves. These percentages may be a little off as I am doing this from memory, but it won't be more than 1 or 2%. The public stock was 90.5% of the company in the form of A-shares and Verizon kept 9.5% in the form of B shares. The stock fell as the Internet bubble burst. When I was researching the bear market I found a report on Morning star about ownership issues with this stock. It said the B shares, could at some future point be sold to a third party. The third-party could exercise an option to subrogate the A shares to 11.5% of the company equity making the B shares 88.5%.
> 
> I found this rather disturbing. If the company was successful, it could be stolen from the public who was holding the stocks in their accounts! The Morningstar report had a picture of the reporter on it. I printed it and mailed it to my broker asking for his comment. I did not hear from him. I called him to ask why Merrill Lynch would recommend buying such a stock. His comment was, "The reporter looked younger than his kid." I called his manager. Her comment was they have to trust their analysts." It was obvious Merrill analysts put the target price about 40% over the market. As it got within 10% of the target, they raised the target to 40% of the current market. I suggested that they were either incompetent or they were part of the scam. In either case, I did not need their services. I also suggested if they did not clean up their act, they would undermine the public confidence in the financial markets.
> 
> After the losses of the Dot Com Bust Merrill offered management teams to replace the brokers who they would not change if requested. My first one there quit to further his education and get his master s. He was one of less than half a dozen I have ever trusted. The new teams rather than milk the account for commissions charges 5% annually. These investments were mutual funds that tracked the DOW. ETFs were available at 0%. During my broken shoulder research period, I asked my broker about them. He didn't know what they were! ;-(((((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Please grade this one: "GOOD BULL********************" When posting one's thoughts what is your audience…*

Now we go to Ron's recent post…


----------



## pottz

> Tomorrow is not only National Nudist Day it is also International Nudist Day!!!
> In the morning I will start and end it with a nude shower. Nothing more.
> 
> Drop them guys, Something to try, go to work nude. I know its not casual Friday, however…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


hell everyday is casual friday where i work,which means shorts and a t shirt everyday all year,winter included.ok so who wants to streak gunnys garage.since it's his thread i think gunny should be the one.so it's not too embarrassing you can wear a snap-on g string.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

Who's the suit? DW?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Is it too early for a cocktail?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Nope, bottoms up!!


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all, see you in the morning or some one will, particularly if you participate in the nude day.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I wish I could have seen their faces! I used to ask people if their spaceship was double parked.
> 
> - moke


ROFL

Well, it might be.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hell everyday is casual friday where i work,which means shorts and a t shirt everyday all year,winter included.ok so who wants to streak gunnys garage.since it s his thread i think gunny should be the one.so it s not too embarrassing you can wear a snap-on g string.
> 
> - pottz


Umm, *Negative Ghost Rider,* pattern is full.


----------



## bandit571

Well…If'n ya can't dazzle them with BRILLIANCE…..Baffle them with….....( fill in the rest)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Well…If n ya can t dazzle them with BRILLIANCE…..Baffle them with….....( fill in the rest)
> 
> - bandit571


Exactly!!!


----------



## pottz

> hell everyday is casual friday where i work,which means shorts and a t shirt everyday all year,winter included.ok so who wants to streak gunnys garage.since it s his thread i think gunny should be the one.so it s not too embarrassing you can wear a snap-on g string.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Umm, *Negative Ghost Rider,* pattern is full.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ok how about a desert camo g string ? whatever makes you feel comfortable gunny.maybe you and the wife could do it together ?


----------



## corelz125

Me and Pottz are on the lower end of days being a member. Gunny,DW, Bandit and Yeti are ahead of us.

Nice butt Petey. I like the way the grain came out.

Hand plane thread is not as active as this one. It will sit inactive for a day once in awhile


----------



## moke

> I wish I could have seen their faces! I used to ask people if their spaceship was double parked.
> 
> - moke
> 
> !
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Well, it might be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I love that thing!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Me and Pottz are on the lower end of days being a member. Gunny,DW, Bandit and Yeti are ahead of us.
> 
> Nice butt Petey. I like the way the grain came out.
> 
> Hand plane thread is not as active as this one. It will sit inactive for a day once in awhile
> 
> - corelz125


oh yeah if you count all three threads together,and they really are one,in a year and 3 months were at about 20k and counting.there is no thread that matches that.and we dont even like each other-lmao! no sour ass replies please! it was a joke,got it?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Me and Pottz are on the lower end of days being a member. Gunny,DW, Bandit and Yeti are ahead of us.
> 
> Nice butt Petey. I like the way the grain came out.
> 
> Hand plane thread is not as active as this one. It will sit inactive for a day once in awhile
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh yeah if you count all three threads together,and they really are one,in a year and 3 months were at about 20k and counting.there is no thread that matches that.and we dont even like each other-lmao! no sour ass replies *please! it was a joke,got it*?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## moke

petey the bear is really coming along! I can just see him ambling along.

We have a set of 8 year old twin girls and their 5 year old sister over for burgers along with their Dad. They are our neighbors. He and I both have pellet grills, amoungst others, but he made Cheesits yesterday. They are kind of spicy and really good. Instead of supper, he and I each had a box. I found a Mango Margarrita mix at Sams, I have a Jimmy Buffet Marg maker and man were they good. I mixed up some tang and told the girls it was their Marg….they liked it too.

With many margs I will sleep well tonight!


----------



## pottz

> petey the bear is really coming along! I can just see him ambling along.
> 
> We have a set of 8 year old twin girls and their 5 year old sister over for burgers along with their Dad. They are our neighbors. He and I both have pellet grills, amoungst others, but he made Cheesits yesterday. They are kind of spicy and really good. Instead of supper, he and I each had a box. I found a Mango Margarrita mix at Sams, I have a Jimmy Buffet Marg maker and man were they good. I mixed up some tang and told the girls it was their Marg….they liked it too.
> 
> With many margs I will sleep well tonight!
> 
> - moke


sounds refreshing mike,i love mango.i used to get fresh mango and blend up with marg mix and tekillya like a smoothy,and serve with some pot stickers.so good.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ok how about a desert camo g string ? whatever makes you feel comfortable gunny.maybe you and the wife could do it together ?
> 
> - pottz


 This looks like running the gauntlet.


----------



## bandit571

Stuffed Green Bell Peppers for Supper, tonight….Ultra-sound on the right leg, in the morning….


----------



## pottz

> ok how about a desert camo g string ? whatever makes you feel comfortable gunny.maybe you and the wife could do it together ?
> 
> - pottz
> This looks like running the gauntlet.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## moke

> petey the bear is really coming along! I can just see him ambling along.
> 
> We have a set of 8 year old twin girls and their 5 year old sister over for burgers along with their Dad. They are our neighbors. He and I both have pellet grills, amoungst others, but he made Cheesits yesterday. They are kind of spicy and really good. Instead of supper, he and I each had a box. I found a Mango Margarrita mix at Sams, I have a Jimmy Buffet Marg maker and man were they good. I mixed up some tang and told the girls it was their Marg….they liked it too.
> 
> With many margs I will sleep well tonight!
> 
> - moke
> 
> sounds refreshing mike,i love mango.i used to get fresh mango and blend up with marg mix and tekillya like a smoothy,and serve with some pot stickers.so good.
> 
> - pottzste


Pottzy-- That intrigues me….could you feel, taste the pulp….I'm not a pulp guy!


----------



## pottz

> petey the bear is really coming along! I can just see him ambling along.
> 
> We have a set of 8 year old twin girls and their 5 year old sister over for burgers along with their Dad. They are our neighbors. He and I both have pellet grills, amoungst others, but he made Cheesits yesterday. They are kind of spicy and really good. Instead of supper, he and I each had a box. I found a Mango Margarrita mix at Sams, I have a Jimmy Buffet Marg maker and man were they good. I mixed up some tang and told the girls it was their Marg….they liked it too.
> 
> With many margs I will sleep well tonight!
> 
> - moke
> 
> sounds refreshing mike,i love mango.i used to get fresh mango and blend up with marg mix and tekillya like a smoothy,and serve with some pot stickers.so good.
> 
> - pottzste the pulp?
> 
> Pottzy-- That intrigues me….could you feel, taste the pulp….I m not a pulp guy!
> 
> - moke


no i blended until it was smooth and thick.damn mike now i want one.it's been years since ive made any.this summer it's time.


----------



## moke

With the Jimmy Buffet Marg maker, it makes three Margs at a time, how much Mango would I add to the mix?


----------



## pottz

> With the Jimmy Buffet Marg maker, it makes three Margs at a time, how much Mango would I add to the mix?
> 
> - moke


well i liked em thick so probably a whole one if it's for me.just add a little extra,thinner,if ya know what i mean !


----------



## moke

Thanks Pottzy, that will be tried this weekend!!!!
I forgot to tell Ron that I made some Philly Cheesecakes, and I liked them a lot. (He gave me some great advice regarding them) I need to find a better bun…the ones I got were ok, but I think there are better ones out there. I went to the meat counter and asked for thinnly sliced beef. He said, " Man you gotta give give some notice when you want something special". I thought wow, whats next,
I have to talk with his receptionist? Now I did get a great cut of meat, but shheeesh!


----------



## pottz

> Thanks Pottzy, that will be tried this weekend!!!!
> I forgot to tell Ron that I made some Philly Cheesecakes, and I liked them a lot. (He gave me some great advice regarding them) I need to find a better bun…the ones I got were ok, but I think there are better ones out there. I went to the meat counter and asked for thinnly sliced beef. He said, " Man you gotta give give some notice when you want something special". I thought wow, whats next,
> I have to talk with his receptionist? Now I did get a great cut of meat, but shheeesh!
> 
> - moke


i think it's best if i just come and help you with the margs,ill get a flight out tomorrow and bring some fresh mangos. now i dont know how his butcher works but i can go into a good high end meat market here and get what i wont while i wait. here it's (bristol farms) for high quality foods.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Dad had false teeth when I was a little kid. He grew our beef. When he took a steer to the butcher shop he had it all ground into hamburger ;-)))))) I wonder what that butcher thought of that?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Stuffed Green Bell Peppers for Supper, tonight….Ultra-sound on the right leg, in the morning….
> 
> - bandit571


Good luck on that bandit. Eye guy gave me good news today, stay away for a couple of years ;-)) PT started on the shoulder.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## RichT

> - woodbutcherbynight


Looks like Kickstarter material.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Looks like Kickstarter material.
> 
> - Rich


Friend asked me to install new toilet later this month for him. May keep the old one and have some fun with neighbors. Put it out front and plants some flowers.

LOL, gotta keep them guessing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


More esthetic value than the burn barrel.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Looks like Kickstarter material.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Friend asked me to install new toilet later this month for him. May keep the old one and have some fun with neighbors. Put it out front and plants some flowers.
> 
> LOL, gotta keep them guessing.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Do you use wax rings or those fake rubber ones? The originals here were wax except for one. It leaked under the toilet for 20 years before I found it. Fortunately, only a small insignificant dry rot under the pot ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... only a small insignificant dry rot under the *pot* ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Just wait till it grows into a *pottzy*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ... only a small insignificant dry rot under the *pot* ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Just wait till it grows into a *pottzy*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Fully repaired so it never will.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa, my wife worked for a pension fund we let the pros set up the investment based on our risk profile then left it. No trading etc. I.E. no churn. I'm no expert.

Thanks for the comments on the bear, I think sanding it will come out real nice.

An entire cow into hamburger? I bet the butcher kept some good parts.

Gunny put the toilet out if only for a few days, just to stir up the neighbors. When they start to ask you about it, see if they can find another so you can make it symmetric.

Bandit - good luck with your Ultra Sound.

Pottz - It's mango season down here, problem is they are ripe at one time. Neighbors have them in buckets out front of their house. (they attract rats when left on the ground)

Golf today.

Ron when do you get your dog back?

Have a great day -all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- Nice job- for others, we have a 5-axis CNC…


----------



## corelz125

I only use wax rings for the toilet. They worked this long. Some also use that wax to coat screws. To messy for me.

One job we were on one of the foremans desk the bottom drawer would always open. One guy put an air horn in the back so when they went to push it closed it made the air horn go off.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> More esthetic value than the burn barrel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Top Max- I disagree, for when I introduced that burn barrel, last year, with the COVID brewing, as an alternative to Pottz's Cali Patio. At the Burn Barrel, one could get a meal from the food truck and drink long necks.

I see the Burn Barrel as a "symbol" for the guy who wants an inexpensive social. Again, it just represents an alternative…

Today new and improved-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Does anyone remember our first burn barrel- Bandit posted the first one.

Sorry, no pic available…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *One job we were on one of the foremans desk the bottom drawer would always open. One guy put an air horn in the back so when they went to push it closed it made the air horn go off. *
> 
> - corelz125


*+1*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Alcohol Anonymous Post Info-* remember it is anonymous
and this is just info…

"Alcohol Abuse Is on the Rise, but Doctors Too Often Fail to Treat It"

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/07/12/well/live/alcohol-abuse-drinking-treatment.html


----------



## 987Ron

morning all, have a great day nude or not. Always fun to wish someone Happy National Nudist Day watch their expression and reply if any.

Off for errands this am. Forms to the Dr. for handicap parking license plates for the cars the wife drives. None for the P-car. It is not handicapped. Getting old. Actually am old.

Petey the dog comes home Fri. afternoon. 3 weeks of summer camp. Looking forward to getting him back and doing our part of the continuing training. The bear is looking good butt and all.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> "Alcohol Abuse Is on the Rise, but *Doctors* Too Often *Fail to Treat* It"
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Does he do call outs to Churchill, I want him as my personal doctor!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> "Alcohol Abuse Is on the Rise, but *Doctors* Too Often *Fail to Treat* It"
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Does he do call outs to Churchill, I want him as my personal doctor!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*+1 *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *One job we were on one of the foremans desk the bottom drawer would always open. One guy put an air horn in the back so when they went to push it closed it made the air horn go off. *
> 
> - corelz125


The air horn will live with you; very similar to me and the steel mill cranes and their warning sirens.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Today and the future, again technology…

*4 Best Measuring Apps for Android*


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…and the remains of the day to meself..


----------



## 987Ron

National Tape Measure Day and National Nudist Day is there a connection here? Hmmmmm

I have a left and a right handed tape measure, by Lee Valley. Another tape measure that was made in Sweden with a hole in the end of the tape and a screw down point in the base. Open the tape to the radius of your circle, push in the point, pencil in the hole and draw your circle. Was Dads. Posted it some time ago on some forum topic of tools.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Back to the perch…


----------



## pottz

gunny im gettin you one of these for christmas should make your work go a lot faster.found this on the beer swap.not sure if id want my head next to a gas motor though.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Do you use wax rings or those fake rubber ones? The originals here were wax except for one. It leaked under the toilet for 20 years before I found it. Fortunately, only a small insignificant dry rot under the pot ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yes, have seen those other ones but never used.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> gunny im gettin you one of these for christmas should make your work go a lot faster.found this on the beer swap.not sure if id want my head next to a gas motor though.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## moke

> Thanks Pottzy, that will be tried this weekend!!!!
> I forgot to tell Ron that I made some Philly Cheesecakes, and I liked them a lot. (He gave me some great advice regarding them) I need to find a better bun…the ones I got were ok, but I think there are better ones out there. I went to the meat counter and asked for thinnly sliced beef. He said, " Man you gotta give give some notice when you want something special". I thought wow, whats next,
> I have to talk with his receptionist? Now I did get a great cut of meat, but shheeesh!
> 
> - moke
> 
> i think it s best if i just come and help you with the margs,ill get a flight out tomorrow and bring some fresh mangos. now i dont know how his butcher works but i can go into a good high end meat market here and get what i wont while i wait. here it s (bristol farms) for high quality foods.
> 
> - pottz


Awesome!! We'll be sitting here drinking some Margs…it was only 79 yesterday here…..(counterbalances the -10 days in Jan) Anybody else want to come?


----------



## pottz

damn mike if you were across town instead of across the country i would.but i can make some mango margs.


----------



## DS

My wife was cleaning out her inbox of old emails and came across this gem;

-----------

A study conducted by UCLA's Department of Psychiatry has revealed that

the kind of face a woman finds attractive on a man can differ depending

on where she is in her menstrual cycle.

For example, if she is ovulating, she is attracted to men with rugged

and masculine features.

However, if she is menstruating, or menopausal, she tends to be more

attracted to a man with scissors lodged in his temple and tape
over his

mouth while he is on fire.

Further studies are expected


----------



## pottz

> My wife was cleaning out her inbox of old emails and came across this gem;
> 
> -----------
> 
> A study conducted by UCLA s Department of Psychiatry has revealed that
> 
> the kind of face a woman finds attractive on a man can differ depending
> 
> on where she is in her menstrual cycle.
> 
> For example, if she is ovulating, she is attracted to men with rugged
> 
> and masculine features.
> 
> However, if she is menstruating, or menopausal, she tends to be more
> 
> attracted to a man with scissors lodged in his temple and tape
> over his
> 
> mouth while he is on fire.
> 
> Further studies are expected
> 
> - DS


good one ds so true.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> However, if she is menstruating, or menopausal, she tends to be more
> 
> attracted to a man with scissors lodged in his temple and tape
> over his
> 
> mouth while he is on fire.
> 
> Further studies are expected
> 
> - DS


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron , I have at least 6 tape measures. Don't know why.

Weird round of golf 38-46….lost it on the back 9.

Tomorrow is my oyster. Nothing planned. Probably work on the bear some.

Pottz what ever happened to a Jock "Jerry" I think, stated fire was nearing his home/shop? Oregon ? I don't think we have heard from him since. I need to check on that. I just checked no posts since 2020. Hope he is ok


----------



## corelz125

A 60-year-old millionaire was getting married and threw a big wedding reception.

The big day arrived, and he got married to his stunning 23-year-old bride in the vast garden of his 50,000-square-foot mansion.

Champagne was flowing and an enormous team of waiters was flitting about serving the finest hors-d'oeuvres in the land.

Naturally, the millionaire's less wealthy friends couldn't help but feel jealous.

In a quiet moment, one of them asked him how he landed such a young beauty.

"Simple," grinned the millionaire, "I faked my age.'

His friends were really amazed and asked him how old he said he was.

"87!" he replied.


----------



## moke

I finally posted my workshop, rather than take up a bunch of space on here I'll just put a link.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/moke/workshop

Scroll to the bottom…...

Tell me what you think on here, please
Thanks


----------



## bandit571

Keep, or..Toss..?









All them tips? I do not have a handle that fits them…









Have already tossed out 3 of these…anyone want the rest…









Same here…3 have already been tossed…the rest?

I can just box up the whole mess, and send it to whomever wants them….or just open the trash can..

No charge for the shipping…would just need an address…


----------



## pottz

> I finally posted my workshop, rather than take up a bunch of space on here I ll just put a link.
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/moke/workshop
> 
> Scroll to the bottom…...
> 
> Tell me what you think on here, please
> Thanks
> 
> - moke


just came from there and left a comment.


----------



## pottz

> A 60-year-old millionaire was getting married and threw a big wedding reception.
> 
> The big day arrived, and he got married to his stunning 23-year-old bride in the vast garden of his 50,000-square-foot mansion.
> 
> Champagne was flowing and an enormous team of waiters was flitting about serving the finest hors-d'oeuvres in the land.
> 
> Naturally, the millionaire's less wealthy friends couldn't help but feel jealous.
> 
> In a quiet moment, one of them asked him how he landed such a young beauty.
> 
> "Simple," grinned the millionaire, "I faked my age.'
> 
> His friends were really amazed and asked him how old he said he was.
> 
> "87!" he replied.
> 
> - corelz125


now thats funny.


----------



## 987Ron

Left a post on your workshop on the site. Wonderful. Jealous.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, my wife worked for a pension fund we let the pros set up the investment based on our risk profile then left it. No trading etc. I.E. no churn. I m no expert.


That is insider in formation ;-)) Pension funds are normally very stable and have prudent analysis. I believe it was Morning Star that reported most 401K providers cut a sweetheart deal with the company they provide service to the employees. Some 401Ks require a significant amount of the assets to be company stock. Enron required 100%. Snohomish county PUD north of here investigated Enron corruption and was a major factor in *JUSTICE*. CEO Ken Lay was convicted in 2006. The [email protected][email protected] deid before he could be sent to prison ;-(( He was the 3rd worst CEO of all time. https://www.cnbc.com/2009/04/30/Portfolios-Worst-American-CEOs-of-All-Time.html?slide=19
The accounting firm Arthur Anderson went down to as their corrupt support of Enron was exposed. Al the customers fled and they were gone in a year. That was not the first exposure of Arthur Anderson corrupt accounting ;-(

Normally the provider will take 50% of the returns out of all employee accounts over the lifetime of the employee. Morning Star was banned from many company public info sessions ;-(( I found them to be about the only honest source of assessment of companies and mutual funds. Last night PBS Frontline broadcast a documentary about the Fed printing an endless supply of dollars and why inflation has not resulted in the last decade. Bottom-line is all the money went to the billionaires inflating stock prices. It did not build the economy or provide anything of value to the masses. It appears that is about to change with the Covid relief dollars feeding inflationary forces.



> Golf today.
> - Peteybadboy


Good luck!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- I disagree, for when I introduced that burn barrel, last year, with the COVID brewing, as an alternative to Pottz s Cali Patio. At the Burn Barrel, one could get a meal from the food truck and drink long necks.
> 
> I see the Burn Barrel as a "symbol" for the guy who wants an inexpensive social. Again, it just represents an alternative…
> 
> Today new and improved-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is a significant improvement ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I only use wax rings for the toilet. They worked this long. Some also use that wax to coat screws. To messy for me.
> 
> One job we were on one of the foremans desk the bottom drawer would always open. One guy put an air horn in the back so when they went to push it closed it made the air horn go off.
> 
> - corelz125


[/QUOTE]
I was on a job for several years at the Lazy B doing numerous contracts. The pipefitters had a grease that they used to slide their pipe into the fittings. They greased everything with it. One day returning from lunch, everything I touched had been greased! My drills, my cords, my hacksaw, most of my hand tools! It was clear and hard to see. The foreman had his brother on his crew. He called his brother in saying someone had called him. This was before cell phones were in everyone's pocket. His brother put the phone up to his ear and no one was on the phone, the earpiece was greased ;-))

I decided to get even. I took a small rag and put hunter's scent cover on it. The scent was skunk ;-)) It was subtle. I put it in the job shack late on a Friday afternoon. It was summer and it would have all weekend to "cook" ;-)) Monday morning the retribution was successful! They were airing out the shack for weeks ;-)) ;-)) That was ok, I had been greased for years. ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> National Tape Measure Day and National Nudist Day is there a connection here? Hmmmm
> 
> - 987Ron


Probably should use the correlation coefficient to assess any correlation ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I finally posted my workshop, rather than take up a bunch of space on here I ll just put a link.
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/moke/workshop
> 
> Scroll to the bottom…...
> 
> Tell me what you think on here, please
> Thanks
> 
> - moke


Looks fantastic!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A 60-year-old millionaire was getting married and threw a big wedding reception.
> 
> The big day arrived, and he got married to his stunning 23-year-old bride in the vast garden of his 50,000-square-foot mansion.
> 
> Champagne was flowing and an enormous team of waiters was flitting about serving the finest hors-d'oeuvres in the land.
> 
> Naturally, the millionaire's less wealthy friends couldn't help but feel jealous.
> 
> In a quiet moment, one of them asked him how he landed such a young beauty.
> 
> "Simple," grinned the millionaire, "I faked my age.'
> 
> His friends were really amazed and asked him how old he said he was.
> 
> "87!" he replied.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Keep, or..Toss..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All them tips? I do not have a handle that fits them…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have already tossed out 3 of these…anyone want the rest…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here…3 have already been tossed…the rest?
> 
> I can just box up the whole mess, and send it to whomever wants them….or just open the trash can..
> 
> No charge for the shipping…would just need an address…
> 
> - bandit571


I would take them but I have too much of that kind of stuff already ;-))


----------



## moke

Thanks guys!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> gunny im gettin you one of these for christmas should make your work go a lot faster.found this on the beer swap.not sure if id want my head next to a gas motor though.
> 
> - pottz


Just think *'butcher'*, you could give the missus/clients an oil change while they're driving to work…


> I finally posted my workshop… Tell me what you think on here, please…
> - moke


OK…







... *You suck!*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Have already tossed out 3 of these…anyone want the rest…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Where's the bloody motor?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We wuz talking about Martin who started LJ a few days ago. here is his new venture.

https://*****.com/


----------



## pottz

> gunny im gettin you one of these for christmas should make your work go a lot faster.found this on the beer swap.not sure if id want my head next to a gas motor though.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Just think * butcher *, you could give the missus/clients an oil change while they re driving to work…
> 
> I finally posted my workshop… Tell me what you think on here, please…
> - moke
> 
> OK…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... *You suck!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


cmon duckie put some heart into it man!


----------



## pottz

> We wuz talking about Martin who started LJ a few days ago. here is his new venture.
> 
> https://*****.com/
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


wow just took a look, lots of guys from here on there.saw an old friend,well we got along but he rubbed many here the wrong way,papadan.he and cricket didn't see eye too eye,so she closed his permanently-lol.i spend so much time here i dont know if i wanna do both.ill have too check it out some more.


----------



## moke

Thanks gunny…..Topa….I have worked a lot of hours on that. I hope that I get to use it for as many hours as I have worked on it.

Gunny you NEED that creeper…My Dad used ti say, "Watch ur damn head!" That might be good advice on that thing.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

For *pottzy*, One Straight from the heart...


----------



## pottz

> For *pottzy*, One Straight from the heart...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


better check i think bob has the copy rights to that one ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We wuz talking about Martin who started LJ a few days ago. here is his new venture.
> 
> https://*****.com/
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> wow just took a look, lots of guys from here on there.saw an old friend,well we got along but he rubbed many here the wrong way,papadan.he and cricket didn t see eye too eye,so she closed his permanently-lol.i spend so much time here i dont know if i wanna do both.ill have too check it out some more.
> 
> - pottz


Some people have issues ;-) I recall that name as "controversial." I joined Martin's new site shortly after he opened it. There have been transitions. Lots of guys post on both, but some weeks *****.com has 0 to 2 projects, some times half a dozen. Lot easier to keep up over there ;-))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> better check i think bob has the copy rights to that one ?
> 
> - pottz


He must work for an insurance company… I missed that bloody fine print!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like gubbermint controversy developing in WW. They arrested a guy in a homeless camp for throwing rocks and concrete onto the freeway today. The state patrol has been having a difficult time controlling these incidents. The suspect was sent for a mental evaluation. I'm sure he is nuts. No criminal charges if you are nuts and cannot understand you are doing wrong. No involuntary incarcerations. If the perpetrator is not willing to cooperate he can continue throwing rocks on the freeway to entertain himself. The reporter asks DOT why they do not fence the freeways. There are 1,000s of miles of fence required, not practical. DOT is calling for accountability. That radical position may cause the left-wing whacks controlling this state to have to get a stupider director for DOT ;-((


----------



## corelz125

Papadan I used to get a kick out of him, I woukd stoke his fire now and then.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> better check i think bob has the copy rights to that one ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> He must work for an insurance company… I missed that bloody fine print!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


But did you play the video? His copyright is probably silent!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pappadan- IMO a Lumberjock hero, I sure do miss him. As I remember his demise was blocking Cricket on one of his forum pages. I used to post pics of his lion dog and was advised by C. to stop… I guess we have our individual memories and before he left I am proud to say we befriended each other. It was a great time to have lived through that era. Today, yes the Garage is roaring but it is totally unlike the Corona Crazy and Pappadan days.


----------



## corelz125

I wish I could have a shop as big as yours Mike. You're all set up for some serious turning. How many planes knobs can you turn out? Pottz will supply the cocobolo


----------



## pottz

> We wuz talking about Martin who started LJ a few days ago. here is his new venture.
> 
> https://*****.com/
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> wow just took a look, lots of guys from here on there.saw an old friend,well we got along but he rubbed many here the wrong way,papadan.he and cricket didn t see eye too eye,so she closed his permanently-lol.i spend so much time here i dont know if i wanna do both.ill have too check it out some more.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Some people have issues ;-) I recall that name as "controversial." I joined Martin s new site shortly after he opened it. There have been transitions. Lots of guys post on both, but some weeks *****.com has 0 to 2 projects, some times half a dozen. Lot easier to keep up over there ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


just looks unorganized,no where near what lj's is.i think ill just stay put.


----------



## pottz

> better check i think bob has the copy rights to that one ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> He must work for an insurance company… I missed that bloody fine print!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


im sure his lawyer will explain!


----------



## corelz125

The lion dog haha I rememberthat pic it was hilarious.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Papadan I used to get a kick out of him, I woukd stoke his fire now and then.
> 
> - corelz125


Topamax Disaster memory issues snuffs out the details, but I remember he was an active character ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Papadan I used to get a kick out of him, I woukd stoke his fire now and then.
> 
> - corelz125


i always wondered what happened too him.i think the final straw was he tried to block cricket-lol.


----------



## pottz

> I wish I could have a shop as big as yours Mike. You re all set up for some serious turning. How many planes knobs can you turn out? Pottz will supply the cocobolo
> 
> - corelz125


*HEY WHOA,SHHHHHHH.* those were just rumors started by guys at sawmill creek!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Papadan I used to get a kick out of him, I woukd stoke his fire now and then.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Topamax Disaster memory issues snuffs out the details, but I remember he was an active character ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i was on the final night when cricket warned him too back off,and he still went at her.i guess he was done and wanted to go out with a bang.i think it was a thread about tape measures maybe.dw do you remember it?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pappadan- IMO a Lumberjock hero, I sure do miss him. As I remember his demise was blocking Cricket on one of his forum pages. I used to post pics of his lion dog and was advised by C. to stop… I guess we have our individual memories and before he left I am proud to say we befriended each other. It was a great time to have lived through that era. Today, yes the Garage is roaring but it is totally unlike the Corona Crazy and Pappadan days.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I liked the guy, thought blocking Cricket from a forum topic was EPIC. She of course was not amused but hey, you take a shot, sometimes they other guy has a bigger hammer.


----------



## pottz

> Pappadan- IMO a Lumberjock hero, I sure do miss him. As I remember his demise was blocking Cricket on one of his forum pages. I used to post pics of his lion dog and was advised by C. to stop… I guess we have our individual memories and before he left I am proud to say we befriended each other. It was a great time to have lived through that era. Today, yes the Garage is roaring but it is totally unlike the Corona Crazy and Pappadan days.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I liked the guy, thought blocking Cricket from a forum topic was EPIC. She of course was not amused but hey, you take a shot, sometimes they other guy has a bigger hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


maybe he wanted to be a martry,i dont what he was thinking.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

There was another guy DKV, was hilarious. Off the chain sometimes. Enjoyed reading his posts and the fire that got started afterwards. Was very entertaining. Other opinions may differ greatly…..


----------



## pottz

> There was another guy DKV, was hilarious. Off the chain sometimes. Enjoyed reading his posts and the fire that got started afterwards. Was very entertaining. Other opinions may differ greatly…..
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


dont know him,maybe before my time?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> There was another guy DKV, was hilarious. Off the chain sometimes. Enjoyed reading his posts and the fire that got started afterwards. Was very entertaining. Other opinions may differ greatly…..
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> dont know him,maybe before my time?
> 
> - pottz


This is thread that got him, https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/130650

Read last post by Cricket.


----------



## moke

> I wish I could have a shop as big as yours Mike. You re all set up for some serious turning. How many planes knobs can you turn out? Pottz will supply the cocobolo
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *HEY WHOA,SHHHHHHH.* those were just rumors started by guys at sawmill creek!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Hey that sounds like an offer!!!!! No just kidding, I only have two planes….not really interested in them…..yet.

Don't hate me!......


----------



## moke

DKV, I heard passed away of Cancer…..he was THE biggest boat rocker I ever saw on here….or he had a kreg screw loose….or both


----------



## pottz

> There was another guy DKV, was hilarious. Off the chain sometimes. Enjoyed reading his posts and the fire that got started afterwards. Was very entertaining. Other opinions may differ greatly…..
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> dont know him,maybe before my time?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> This is thread that got him, https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/130650
> 
> Read last post by Cricket.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah he was a winner,he did post some projects though and posted his shop pic's.he has a nice shop.i just dont know what his goal was?


----------



## pottz

> I wish I could have a shop as big as yours Mike. You re all set up for some serious turning. How many planes knobs can you turn out? Pottz will supply the cocobolo
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *HEY WHOA,SHHHHHHH.* those were just rumors started by guys at sawmill creek!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hey that sounds like an offer!!!!! No just kidding, I only have two planes….not really interested in them…..yet.
> 
> Don t hate me!......
> 
> - moke


if needed pm me mike.


----------



## pottz

> DKV, I heard passed away of Cancer…..he was THE biggest boat rocker I ever saw on here….or he had a kreg screw loose….or both
> 
> - moke


dang i missed all the fun.ive only been on since 9/15/2015,just missed him.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DKV, I heard passed away of Cancer….*.he was THE biggest boat rocker I ever saw on here….or he had a kreg screw loose….or both*
> 
> - moke


IMO- if he died then why make negative comments about him? He and others are Lumberjocks many like and others don't like yet are we not all LumberJocks? No need to answer just expressing myself.


----------



## moke

Thanks Pottzy but no I don't intend to turn any knobs for planes in the near future. When I owned my studio or was on patrol when it was slow, I had the tendency to order kits for various projects. I have things to do for years!!!
Thank you anyway


----------



## corelz125

I remember guys talking about dkv think they even accused papadan as being dkv a few times.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I remember guys talking about dkv think they even accused papadan as being dkv a few times.
> 
> - corelz125


Pappadan was blocked by admin. he came back as WoodyJoe and was in full form (in those days) then the "block" one click and our brother was history… IMO a LumberJock badass for those of us who remember.

Something to think about when posting…


----------



## pottz

> I remember guys talking about dkv think they even accused papadan as being dkv a few times.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Pappadan was blocked by admin. he came back as WoodyJoe and was in full form (in those days) then the "block" one click and our brother was history… IMO a LumberJock badass for those of us who remember.
> 
> Something to think about when posting…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well if arrogance made him a badass then he was as bad as they come.hell my arrogance got me banned too but i sure the hell wasn't stupid enough to challenge cricket.thats not badass thats plain stupidity.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Talking about our modern *throw away* philosophy…

Oh, we weren't…

*Boys* and *Girls*, let's talk about *throw away* items…
Just did some shopkeping as I was kicked out of the house, again… I re-marked my remote control with permanent markers. I use *orange* for my lathe room air filter,








interesting to note that the marker in the picture was *Government of Australian* stamped and issue for the public service workplaces. I left the government in 1989 and I'm sure I lifted it before then… thank the gods that the *Statue of Limitations* has expired and I wont get arrested for this self confession… *and it still works*... and I still love to sniff it.. *and that still works*.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

1969 July- 14 I was inducted into the US selective service… at that time Holy Sh$t got to get ready… here is an example of a draft card…










IMO- the vax card is coming…










Live long; to be continued


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> DKV, I heard passed away of Cancer….*.he was THE biggest boat rocker I ever saw on here….or he had a kreg screw loose….or both*
> 
> - moke
> 
> IMO- if he died then why make negative comments about him? He and others are Lumberjocks many like and others don t like yet are we not all LumberJocks? No need to answer just expressing myself.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Moke was spot on, he was indeed a boat rocker and possibly had a screw loose or two. Heck I have that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Something to think about when posting…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> well if arrogance made him a badass then he was as bad as they come.hell my arrogance got me banned too but i sure the hell wasn t *stupid enough to challenge cricket.*thats not badass thats plain stupidity.
> 
> - pottz


I wish that you would preface it with IMO- There are many hero's who fall on the grenade and IMO and there are others who side-skirt… that is one's choice… Yes, you may have been banned for whatever… but Pappadan threw a "punch" then gone… Yes, a "bad ass"... just like the person who falls on a grenade- split decision but you cannot ask them…


----------



## RichT

> maybe he wanted to be a martry,i dont what he was thinking.
> 
> - pottz


What's a martry?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I remember a few times I suspected a troublemaker created a second ID and would post incognito. When they make a response with the wrong ID that pretty well verifies it ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 1969 July- 14 I was inducted into the US selective service… at that time Holy Sh$t got to get ready… here is an example of a draft card…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO- the vax card is coming…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live long; to be continued
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Think there will be a vaccine draft? The dodgers are blocked by Canada this time. Could go south I suppose.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> maybe he wanted to be a martry,i dont what he was thinking.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What s a martry?
> 
> - Rich


A cocktail, Vodka mixed with Rum and Diet Fresca.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> maybe he wanted to be a martry,i dont what he was thinking.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What s a martry?
> 
> - Rich


Martin owned and operated LJ.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> maybe he wanted to be a martry,i dont what he was thinking.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What s a martry?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> A cocktail, Vodka mixed with Rum and Diet Fresca.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


UGH! I am going to the perch [ :>) ]










We have internet and cold long necks…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> maybe he wanted to be a martry,i dont what he was thinking.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What s a martry?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> A cocktail, Vodka mixed with Rum and Diet Fresca.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


UGH! I am going to the perch [ :>) ]










We have internet and cold long necks…



> 1969 July- 14 I was inducted into the US selective service… at that time Holy Sh$t got to get ready… here is an example of a draft card…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO- the vax card is coming…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live long; to be continued
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Think there will be a vaccine draft? The dodgers are blocked by Canada this time. Could go south I suppose.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


At our age and stage IMO stay put if you can and we'll ride it out…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> At our age and stage IMO stay put if you can and we ll ride it out…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I might wear out my @$$ sitting around doing nothing ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> At our age and stage IMO stay put if you can and we ll ride it out…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I might wear out my @$$ sitting around doing nothing ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


God bless you, brother… as I always close with you…










IMO you are in a spot, myself included, but in your case, that mind of yours is so active. Now, what do you do with it? Share the love share the knowledge… you do but that beast needs plenty of fuel…. sarcastically :>) put a governor on that engine. For at our age and stage we need to monitor our RPM's.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke - shop awesome.

Bandit- you might want to post that on "Screw Drivers of your Dreams"

Topa thanks for posting that link. I will spend some time there

Rich Martry? funny

Hot pockets for breakfast shortly.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. As a newbie (little over a year) missed all the above. Always new things however.

To the Dentist for a cleaning. Miss my old dentist in Tampa (Brandon, FL) most of his rooms had a large picture window facing on to a large aviary that ran the length of the building. All kinds of exotic birds, Gave you something to look at.

Redid the porch furniture in prep for the Duke to return tomorrow. Blackstone griddle turned so the grease tray is blocked off, or we hope so. Got his crate ready, in the house, nice bed and all. Dog sit the Corgi later today, make the old Duke seem tame. Not sure Corgis are even dogs. Weird animals.

If I go absent after Friday just remember Duke came home on Friday. Important things first.

Interesting thread the old guy had on running up his total posts. I average about 3-4 a day. Noticed some in the 30s or more a day average. In the old days an Expert was a person with a brief case and more than 25 miles away rom his office. Now with the internet, google, etc. everyone.

Have fun today, do something to amuse yourself or someone or both.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Wasnt that the agenda from the beginning?

Well whatever, just remember to get vaccinated or a vaccinated person may get sick from the virus they got vaccinated against because you are not vaccinated.

Clown world.



> IMO- the vax card is coming…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live long; to be continued
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

The Delta sander I found in Dad's shop hadn't been used in 30+ years. Drive belt was square. Plastic pulleys had disintegrated. No sanding belt, probably a good thing. Got all new parts and back in operation. Good as new.










Fits perfectly.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Did concrete patch on my driveway. Had two corners that had cracked off. Weather cooperated for a change.


----------



## corelz125

Nice addition to the shop Gunny


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nice addition to the shop Gunny
> 
> - corelz125


Thanks. Big upgrade from little Sears 1×30 sander.

1/2 HP motor. LOL


----------



## pottz

> Nice addition to the shop Gunny
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Thanks. Big upgrade from little Sears 1×30 sander.
> 
> 1/2 HP motor. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


not bad gunny gonna come in real handy.any problem finding parts.


----------



## pottz

A 79-year-old man is having a drink in a bar. Suddenly a gorgeous girl enters and sits down a few seats away. The girl is so attractive that he just can't take his eyes off her. After a short while, the girl notices him staring, and approaches him.
Before the man has time to apologize, the girl looks him deep in the eyes and says to him in a sultry tone: "I'll do anything you'd like. Anything you can imagine in your wildest dreams, it doesn't matter how extreme or unusual it is, I'm game. I want $100, and there's another condition".
Completely stunned by the sudden turn of events, the man asks her what her condition is. "You have to tell me what you want me to do in just three words." 
The man takes a moment to consider the offer from the beautiful woman. He whips out his wallet and puts $100 dollars in her hand--He then looks her square in the eyes, and says slowly and clearly: "Paint my house." 
(Our needs change as we get older, and we tend to look for bargains)

someone sent this too me,not sure if corelz ever posted this one,too many to remember.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nice addition to the shop Gunny
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Thanks. Big upgrade from little Sears 1×30 sander.
> 
> 1/2 HP motor. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> not bad gunny gonna come in real handy.any problem finding parts.
> 
> - pottz


Not really. 1×42 sanding belts were common. Used a link belt for drive belt. Found a guy on eBay that makes the pulleys and uses Japanese bearings. Spent $130 in all. Sander went for $1200 new, at least that was price in 1994. Found the receipt in owners manual.


----------



## 987Ron

Stopped at the farm store to pick up some dog and cat food. A guy in a big jacked up F250 looked at the P-car and exclaimed bet you can't haul a lot in that. You ought to get you one of these, it'l haul a lot.
Told him for the price of the truck and that I only need to haul something maybe once a year I would not be buying one of those trucks. Added, for the price of that truck I can hire the hauling to be done and have money left over to have a nice sports car. 
He game me the finger and drove off. 
Gumpy old me. Was just back from the dentist having the teeth clean. Well that's my excuse for being grumpy.


----------



## pottz

> Stopped at the farm store to pick up some dog and cat food. A guy in a big jacked up F250 looked at the P-car and exclaimed bet you can t haul a lot in that. You ought to get you one of these, it l haul a lot.
> Told him for the price of the truck and that I only need to haul something maybe once a year I would not be buying one of those trucks. Added, for the price of that truck I can hire the hauling to be done and have money left over to have a nice sports car.
> He game me the finger and drove off.
> Gumpy old me. Was just back from the dentist having the teeth clean. Well that s my excuse for being grumpy.
> 
> - 987Ron


heck i dont bother with excuses ron it is what it is.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Interesting thread the old guy had on running up his total posts. I average about 3-4 a day. Noticed some in the 30s or more a day average. In the old days an Expert was a person with a brief case and more than 25 miles away rom his office. Now with the internet, google, etc. everyone.
> 
> Have fun today, do something to amuse yourself or someone or both.
> 
> - 987Ron


A1Jim used to welcome every new member. Karson was the post king when I joined. He posted most days. When Jim passed him he was upset and pretty much quit posting. I posted a lot in the early days hiding in the dark with migraines ;-((


----------



## corelz125

Have his unsolicited opinion, tben got mad cause you told him to beat it in a nice way.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Learned a couple new terms this morning ;-( Wet Bulb Temperature: 95° F at 100% humidity. Humans cannot survive when the heat is at body temp at 100% humidity because we cannot cool. The west coast is headed in that direction. There are now a couple of hundred fatalities in the heatwave. The area is becoming a heat dome, an expansive region of high atmospheric pressure characterized by heat, drought, and heightened fire danger. The fires are on track to set new records this year, again ;-(


----------



## pottz

> Interesting thread the old guy had on running up his total posts. I average about 3-4 a day. Noticed some in the 30s or more a day average. In the old days an Expert was a person with a brief case and more than 25 miles away rom his office. Now with the internet, google, etc. everyone.
> 
> Have fun today, do something to amuse yourself or someone or both.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> A1Jim used to welcome every new member. Karson was the post king when I joined. He posted most days. When Jim passed him he was upset and pretty much quit posting. I posted a lot in the early days hiding in the dark with migraines ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


probably talk to much myself,i do maybe 20-30 some days.sure not worrying about catching up to a1jim though,wont live that long.he must of been posting 100 a day in the beginning.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Probably talk to much myself,i do maybe 20-30 some days.sure not worrying about catching up to a1jim though,wont live that long.he must of been posting 100 a day in the beginning.
> 
> - pottz


He wasn't posting too much in the beginning. When there were hundreds joining per day, the welcome to each must have staken a few hous to copy and paste the message ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I used to respond to a lot of electrical problems. Too many "experts" so I finally gave it up. Lots said there was no code enforcement where they lived so it worked it was good enuf. ;-))


----------



## RichT

> I used to respond to a lot of electrical problems. Too many "experts" so I finally gave it up.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


LOL, not just on the subject of electrical problems. That goes on across the board (wood pun).


----------



## pottz

> Probably talk to much myself,i do maybe 20-30 some days.sure not worrying about catching up to a1jim though,wont live that long.he must of been posting 100 a day in the beginning.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> He wasn t posting too much in the beginning. When there were hundreds joining per day, the welcome to each must have staken a few hous to copy and paste the message ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


you ever check out surfin2 looks like he did the same thing,thousands of welcomes.must have been chasing jim.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I post if I know something that works, or support someone else. And of course here because I get my socializing in for the day. Minus visitors to the house IRL.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I hate it when I find electrical issues no other electrician or engineer can explain. I have a small Harbor Freight flashlight I carry a lot when the days are shorter in winter. It has been. laying on the table untouched for a few months. It has low and bright settings.

A couple of days ago I noticed it was on low. I thought it is odd it came on by itself. If I had left it on by accident, the. batteries would have burned out by now. I tried to turn it off but it went to high. I clicked it again and it went back to low. I did it several times and it went back a d forth, low to high and back to low. No off ,-))

The switch could wear out defectively and not go off during normal use I suppose. I have had several that the LED burned out, never any switch problems.

How did it turn on by itself undisturbed for 2 or 3 months? How did the switch fail not being used? The odds of it coming on by itself and the switch failing at the same time lying on the table are slim to none,-))

The icing on the cake. I left it alone on low. Yesterday the batteries were dead I thought. This morning it was back on! ;-) batteries that are draining out will recover slightly without any load, but these are under constant load. It is still dimly lit at noon. It brightens on high slightly. Still no off.

Either ghosts or aliens must have done this. Magicians always have tricks up their sleeves.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Probably talk to much myself,i do maybe 20-30 some days.sure not worrying about catching up to a1jim though,wont live that long.he must of been posting 100 a day in the beginning.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> He wasn t posting too much in the beginning. When there were hundreds joining per day, the welcome to each must have staken a few hous to copy and paste the message ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> you ever check out surfin2 looks like he did the same thing,thousands of welcomes.must have been chasing jim.
> 
> - pottz


No, I haven't watched a lot of threads in the last few months. I can hardly keep up here ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That "smart phone" ain't very smart. I posted about the flashlight on it waiting for SWMBO. Just cleaned it up editing ;-( LESSON LEARNED!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Tweaked the ears and head, cleaned out between the legs, started the paws. They kind of look like Gunny's combat boots at the moment.


----------



## bandit571

2 hours of just puttering around in the shop..staying in out of the heat…










1st coat, of many….lid is hinged and latched….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Boxes look good. Will you make other stuff in the future?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Grizz is looking good *Petey*


----------



## 987Ron

Petey: The bear is really looking like a bear. If I tried to carve a bear i Might end up with a dog or just shavings. Very nice.

Talked with our dog trainer, he is keeping Duke another week. Says he was off a couple of days and wants to be sure Duke is where he should be when we get him a week from this weekend. And of course he told us the dog was a great dog, was doing well and all that stuff. Kind of disappointed but yet am glade the trainer wants the dog trained fully.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit very nice.

Thanks Topa.

British Open is on.


----------



## 987Ron

> 1st coat, of many….lid is hinged and latched….
> 
> - bandit571


That is a really good looking box. Like it a lot. Nice.


----------



## DS

> I hate it when I find electrical issues no other electrician or engineer can explain. I have a small Harbor Freight flashlight I carry a lot when the days are shorter in winter. It has been. laying on the table untouched for a few months. It has low and bright settings.
> 
> A couple of days ago I noticed it was on low. I thought it is odd it came on by itself. If I had left it on by accident, the. batteries would have burned out by now. I tried to turn it off but it went to high. I clicked it again and it went back to low. I did it several times and it went back a d forth, low to high and back to low. No off ,-))
> 
> The switch could wear out defectively and not go off during normal use I suppose. I have had several that the LED burned out, never any switch problems.
> 
> How did it turn on by itself undisturbed for 2 or 3 months? How did the switch fail not being used? The odds of it coming on by itself and the switch failing at the same time lying on the table are slim to none,-))
> 
> The icing on the cake. I left it alone on low. Yesterday the batteries were dead I thought. This morning it was back on! ;-) batteries that are draining out will recover slightly without any load, but these are under constant load. It is still dimly lit at noon. It brightens on high slightly. Still no off.
> 
> Either ghosts or aliens must have done this. Magicians always have tricks up their sleeves.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I actually have an idea what might be happening.

There is a chance that there is a digital chip controlling brightness (via PWM)
If that is the case, it may be suffering from CMOS latch up. ( there is a state between a digital 1 and a digital 0 which is considered invalid )

Try removing the batteries for about 30 minutes or so, (to discharge the invalid state), then put fresh batteries in it again and see if that doesn't get it functional.

More sophisticated circuits have protection against this, but they probably spent $0.05 on this one.

Oh and if that fails, find your Harbor Frieght coupon for a free flashlight with purchase and get another one.
;-)


----------



## pottz

> Tweaked the ears and head, cleaned out between the legs, started the paws. They kind of look like Gunny s combat boots at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


lookin real good petey.


----------



## pottz

> Petey: The bear is really looking like a bear. If I tried to carve a bear i Might end up with a dog or just shavings. Very nice.
> 
> Talked with our dog trainer, he is keeping Duke another week. Says he was off a couple of days and wants to be sure Duke is where he should be when we get him a week from this weekend. And of course he told us the dog was a great dog, was doing well and all that stuff. Kind of disappointed but yet am glade the trainer wants the dog trained fully.
> 
> - 987Ron


so does that mean a bigger bill or was it a flat rate? if set price it's great he wants the extra time to do it right.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I hate it when I find electrical issues no other electrician or engineer can explain. I have a small Harbor Freight flashlight I carry a lot when the days are shorter in winter. It has been. laying on the table untouched for a few months. It has low and bright settings.
> 
> A couple of days ago I noticed it was on low. I thought it is odd it came on by itself. If I had left it on by accident, the. batteries would have burned out by now. I tried to turn it off but it went to high. I clicked it again and it went back to low. I did it several times and it went back a d forth, low to high and back to low. No off ,-))
> 
> The switch could wear out defectively and not go off during normal use I suppose. I have had several that the LED burned out, never any switch problems.
> 
> How did it turn on by itself undisturbed for 2 or 3 months? How did the switch fail not being used? The odds of it coming on by itself and the switch failing at the same time lying on the table are slim to none,-))
> 
> The icing on the cake. I left it alone on low. Yesterday the batteries were dead I thought. This morning it was back on! ;-) batteries that are draining out will recover slightly without any load, but these are under constant load. It is still dimly lit at noon. It brightens on high slightly. Still no off.
> 
> Either ghosts or aliens must have done this. Magicians always have tricks up their sleeves.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I actually have an idea what might be happening.
> 
> There is a chance that there is a digital chip controlling brightness (via PWM)
> If that is the case, it may be suffering from CMOS latch up. ( there is a state between a digital 1 and a digital 0 which is considered invalid )
> 
> Try removing the batteries for about 30 minutes or so, (to discharge the invalid state), then put fresh batteries in it again and see if that doesn't get it functional.
> 
> More sophisticated circuits have protection against this, but they probably spent $0.05 on this one.
> 
> Oh and if that fails, find your Harbor Frieght coupon for a free flashlight with purchase and get another one.
> ;-)
> 
> - DS


Thanks *DS* I never thought about any digital issues. I expected it to be a totally mechanical off-and-on switch with a resistor or chip for low beam. I can feel and hear it click each time.

I have another one. It is off/on only.

I did take the batteries out when I first noticed it on low. Today I took the nearly dead batteries out and put in new ones. It works off / on, no low level. I have so many lights with multiple level functions, I assumed and forgot it is off and on only. How did it start in low mode in the off position setting there for several months? I can't imagine any digital controls in addition to the mechanical switch for such a simple function.

Good thing it works. No Harbor Freight free coupons here anymore. They stopped mailing them twice a week and having them in the newspaper ads every week during covid. ;-(( I used to get those flashlights every time I went as the free item with every purchase. They are great for grandkids and camping trips. No big deal if they lose them. ;-))

I had a buddy who would offer Harbor Freight coupons as prizes at shooting matches ;-)) No takers. If anyone did, I would suspect they were not capable of handling firearms safely ;-)) Nothing against HF or free, just too many in the recycle bins everywhere for them to be *prizes*.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Petey: The bear is really looking like a bear. If I tried to carve a bear i Might end up with a dog or just shavings. Very nice.
> 
> Talked with our dog trainer, he is keeping Duke another week. Says he was off a couple of days and wants to be sure Duke is where he should be when we get him a week from this weekend. And of course he told us the dog was a great dog, was doing well and all that stuff. Kind of disappointed but yet am glade the trainer wants the dog trained fully.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> so does that mean a bigger bill or was it a flat rate? if set price it s great he wants the extra time to do it right.
> 
> - pottz


Nice to have some company in the biz world. People used to ask me why I was the only one who called if there was a delay. Why I was the only one who did the job for the price quoted with nickeling and diming them to death. Why I was the only one who went straight to the problem and fixed it. Why I was the only one advertising emergency service who answered the phone on weekends and late at night. Why…....... You name it ;-) I could not answer those questions ;-)) Told them they would have to call the others to find out ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

> Talked with our dog trainer, he is keeping Duke another week. Says he was off a couple of days and wants to be sure Duke is where he should be when we get him a week from this weekend. And of course he told us the dog was a great dog, was doing well and all that stuff. Kind of disappointed but yet am glade the trainer wants the dog trained fully.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> so does that mean a bigger bill or was it a flat rate? if set price it s great he wants the extra time to do it right.
> 
> - pottz


No additional cost just wants to make sure it is done right. He also trains bloodhounds for the police and they use him occasionally, I think he and one of his dogs tracked a person that was it. They found the person and he is in custody. Have no details.

The final down and stay commands I am not sure he will ever get Duke to do. First the dog is down and stay and another dog comes in the room and walks around the trainee, he must stay. Then the same only with a cat. Then with 2 chickens. Lot to ask of a Chessie.


----------



## corelz125

All those things no trainer can get a husky to do. I read one vet made a comment "A well trained Husky is an oxymoron". They will listen to commands but they decide how many they are going to do and when they are done being told what to do.

The paws are close to being done Petey just a few small touch ups and should be good.


----------



## corelz125

I was sitting at a bar one time, when I noticed that, next to me, an old drunk was hassling one of the biggest, toughest guys I'd ever seen.

The old guy was clearly blasted, and kept getting in the tough guy's face, saying "I slept with your mother."

Despite being huge and jacked, the tough guy just kept shrugging it off. The old guy laughed in the tough guy's face, saying it again. "Hey, I slept with your mother."

Then, the old man even poked him, and repeated himself, "No seriously, I slept with your mother."

At this point, finally, the tough guy had had enough. He grabbed the old man by his jacket and began to pull him out of the bar, yelling,

"That's it. We're going home, Dad. You're drunk."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Darn, I couldn't post before the joke…*



> Tweaked the ears and head, cleaned out between the legs, started the paws. They kind of look like Gunny s combat boots at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> lookin real good petey.
> 
> - pottz


Petey- IMO you have the body looking good, but you seem to be at a standstill with the face… This will make your sculpture or break the piece. When carving that face, then picture what you want your hands to do to make it pop…

Today I worked on Gunny's Garage laser plaque…










Guys- the difference between Petey sculpting and me and the software/laser I can experiment with inexpensive materials and time… go back make the necessary adjustments whereas Petey will have wood shavings and maybe Pottz can use them in his "smoke grill"....


----------



## moke

Sorry I'm late to the dance….I got a call last night about 930 or so that my Cousins husband was having some chest pains, so I took of right then and drove about a hundred miles north. He came out just fine, so we are all relieved. He is a scroller, and has tried to get me to take that up, but as much as I like him, I have always passed.

Petey-Smokey is looking really good. You definitely have a talent there! Thanks for the nice comments on my shop…I am proud of it. I refused to "sett;e" for anything less than just what I wanted, during the building process.

Gunny- Nice job on the belt sander. Those older Delta products are well made and worth fixing up. I just started resurrecting an old Delta jig saw, last week. I just need something to cut windows into wooden toy cars, for some little kid friends. What do you use the sander for? I have looked at those 1x sanders many times, but wasn't sure what guys were doing with them. Thank you for the You Suck…..that is a high compliment here!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Tweaked the ears and head, cleaned out between the legs, started the paws. *They kind of look like Gunny s combat boots at the moment.*
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## moke

Corel…we had a husky. Certainly one of the nicest dogs we ever had….loving…just wanted you to be part of her "pack". While we loved her dearly, she was one of the dumbest dogs we ever had. Um excuse me IMHO….
We now have had Goldens for 25 years….they are great dogs….just hyper fir the first two years. We now have had English Cream Goldens….while very pricey…calmer and almost too smart. They can figure things out that are not always so good.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny- Nice job on the belt sander. Those older Delta products are well made and worth fixing up. I just started resurrecting an old Delta jig saw, last week. I just need something to cut windows into wooden toy cars, for some little kid friends. What do you use the sander for? I have looked at those 1x sanders many times, but wasn t sure what guys were doing with them. Thank you for the You Suck…..that is a high compliment here!!
> 
> - moke


Odds and ends work. Sometimes to clean up a blade quick before taking to Tormek, sometimes just to take a bur off something. Many different uses. I grew up with one handy all the time, both my Grandfather and Dad used them.


----------



## pottz

> All those things no trainer can get a husky to do. I read one vet made a comment "A well trained Husky is an oxymoron". They will listen to commands but they decide how many they are going to do and when they are done being told what to do.
> 
> The paws are close to being done Petey just a few small touch ups and should be good.
> 
> - corelz125


huh, sounds like a beagle too.


----------



## pottz

> I was sitting at a bar one time, when I noticed that, next to me, an old drunk was hassling one of the biggest, toughest guys I'd ever seen.
> 
> The old guy was clearly blasted, and kept getting in the tough guy's face, saying "I slept with your mother."
> 
> Despite being huge and jacked, the tough guy just kept shrugging it off. The old guy laughed in the tough guy's face, saying it again. "Hey, I slept with your mother."
> 
> Then, the old man even poked him, and repeated himself, "No seriously, I slept with your mother."
> 
> At this point, finally, the tough guy had had enough. He grabbed the old man by his jacket and began to pull him out of the bar, yelling,
> 
> "That's it. We're going home, Dad. You're drunk."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Today I worked on Gunny s Garage laser plaque…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys- the difference between Petey sculpting and me and the software/laser I can experiment with inexpensive materials and time… go back make the necessary adjustments whereas Petey will have wood shavings and maybe Pottz can use them in his "smoke grill"....
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## corelz125

I'm surprised Mike most Huskies are pretty smart. Most of the time though they use their intelligence for their own benefit not for us.


----------



## moke

Corelz-Maybe we just got one that was not bright. She sure was nice. Our first two goldens figured out how to operate the ice-maker. We had to turn it off after we had gotten our ice.

Like I said I loved that Husky, but she was constantly causing some kind of trouble until her last couple years and she was old. I remember we had a light biege carpet in the sun room and she fan into the sliding glass door and got a bloody nose and ran around thew house shaking her head. I bet there was 10 - 15 things like that. Now we laugh, but at the time it was not funny.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


reminds me of last night.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Our most amazing dog was an Irish Setter Springer Spaniel cross. One day she was laying on the lawn. I got in the car and started to back out of the driveway. She jumped up and started barking at me. I did not know what had gotten into her. When I put the car in drive and started forward, she went back and laid down. There were 2 kids playing on bikes about half a block up the street. She was warning me not to back over them ;-) She was always very protective of the kids.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


ROTFLMAO


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Speaking of which is smarter, mules are smarter than horses. ;-))


----------



## RichT

> Speaking of which is smarter, mules are smarter than horses. ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yes they are. Donkeys are even smarter than mules.

What makes mules unique is that they can see their feet-horses can't. That's why they're used on mountain trails.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bet you will never get this one ;-) I didn't.

https://www.triviagenius.com/question/what-are-rocky-and-bullwinkles-full-names/X0V1nDXNyf0f7IyN?selected=2&utm_source=bonus&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1143472557


----------



## RichT

> Bet you will never get this one ;-) I didn t.
> 
> https://www.triviagenius.com/question/what-are-rocky-and-bullwinkles-full-names/X0V1nDXNyf0f7IyN?selected=2&utm_source=bonus&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1143472557
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Without looking, I'm going to take a stab at Bullwinkle J. Moose and Rocky W. Squirrel.

Probably wrong. Now I'll look.

Edit: I was pretty confident about the J for Bullwinkle, so I'll go with Rocket J Squirrel. Besides, the other choices are lame.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> What makes mules unique is that they can see their feet-horses can t. That s why they re used on mountain trails.
> - Rich


I must be a horse… 'cause I can't see my feet… though I wish was hung like a donkey!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Speaking of which is smarter, mules are smarter than horses. ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yes they are. Donkeys are even smarter than mules.
> 
> What makes mules unique is that they can see their feet-horses can t. That s why they re used on mountain trails.
> 
> - Rich


Definitely a lot more sure-footed. Dad's work team seemed to like to run away about once a year. He'd give them a "training" session and they'd be good for another year or so. When he quit working them and sold them a guy in SE Idaho who had a 20 mule team for parades bought Brownie. She was the tamest and a good worker. The other one never got past being half-wild. The 20 mule team guy called dad to tell him how happy he was with Brownie. She made the lead team ;-) I never had any experience with donkeys except for one my uncle had. It was obvious where the derogatory term "[email protected]$$" came from ;-)

My dad ran pack strings in the late 40's packing elk hunters into the Selway in Idaho. He forded the river at Old Man Creek. There is a pack bridge there now. That was before highway 12 and the trail across Lolo pass was the same as Lewis and Clark was it ;-) One guy panicked and would let the horse have its head fording the river and nearly drowned. Dad had to build a raft to get him across. The mules strung out about a quarter-mile. The guy he had worked for stopped by to visit in late August of 1967. He complained he was having trouble finding help able to handle horses and mules. Dad said Bob can do it but he is going to college this fall. ;-) No way I wanted to get up at 4 AM to saddle 30 or 40 head of horses and mules, pack all of them, run the string all day, take care of them at a trail camp and get 2 hours sleep before I started the next day. ;-(( Starting at 4 AM milking 80 head was a piece of cake compared to that ;-)) He packed out about 40 head of elk each year. Summer was easy, move the sheepherder camp every other day. A rancher he met on sheepherder duty lived in Long Valley. His wife heard a commotion outside one day. There was a cougar dragging their 5-year old away. She beat the 7734 out of the cat with a broom. It dropped the kid and ran off.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bet you will never get this one ;-) I didn t.
> 
> https://www.triviagenius.com/question/what-are-rocky-and-bullwinkles-full-names/X0V1nDXNyf0f7IyN?selected=2&utm_source=bonus&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1143472557
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Without looking, I m going to take a stab at Bullwinkle J. Moose and Rocky W. Squirrel.
> 
> Probably wrong. Now I ll look.
> 
> Edit: I was pretty confident about the J for Bullwinkle, so I ll go with Rocket J Squirrel. Besides, the other choices are lame.
> 
> - Rich


That sounded too formal, so I picked wrong ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> What makes mules unique is that they can see their feet-horses can t. That s why they re used on mountain trails.
> - Rich
> 
> I must be a horse… cause I can t see my feet… though I wish was hung like a donkey!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


If you can't see your feet you might be and not know it ;-))


----------



## RichT

If you want an example of how smart donkeys can be, I took this photo of what is likely an alpha female, or jenny. Frankly, I didn't look that close.

Regardless of gender, this donkey has found the best place in town to hang out. It's in the shade, and it's in front of a post card quality photo op, so he or she surely gets treats galore (the local shops sell bags of cookies) from the tourists who pose with it.

You can see that in its LBD-sized belly. He or she is eating high on the hog.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> If you want an example of how smart donkeys can be, I took this photo of what is likely an alpha female, or jenny. Frankly, I didn t look that close.
> 
> Regardless of gender, this donkey has found the best place in town to hang out. It s in the shade, and it s in front of a post card quality photo op, so he or she surely gets treats galore (the local shops sell bags of cookies) from the tourists who pose with it.
> 
> You can see that in its LBD-sized belly. He or she is eating high on the hog.
> 
> - Rich


No doubt about that ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

FAA orders inspections of Boeing 737 cabin air sensors! "More than 2,500 Boeing Co. 737 jets in the U.S. will have to be inspected after the company and regulators discovered a potential flaw in a pressure switch that could lead to pilots becoming incapacitated." Once the foreign safety people forced the FAA to get off its dead @$$ Boeing may as well throw in the towel.

https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/u-s-faa-orders-inspections-of-all-boeing-737-cabin-air-sensors/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TSA_071621025607+Boeing+737+cabin+air+sensors+face+inspections+for+flaw_7_15_2021&utm_term=Active%20subscriber


----------



## corelz125

They are very mischievous Mike. Theyre kind of like 5 year old kids. They will do things on purpose to get back at you.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz that was a good joke.

DW Thanks for the pressure. I will get to the face "eyes" are important. I will have to use very small bits the grain of this wood is hard and soft, so bits can dig in. Building up courage. ( I may need to go with chisels that I can control better)

We had a cat that could open bed room doors. (hollow light weight but still). I had a wild cat that I would say go get me something, and he would come back with a vole or some other critter. Now I am a dog person.

Golf today. 75 rounds played so far this year. I think I will get over 150 in by the end of Dec.

Bullwinkle? I'll take Natasha.

You guys ever hear of Tight Bond No Run No Drip glue? Alaska Guy posted a video of a bookcase build and the maker mentioned it. I bet LBD knows of it

TGIF - Ron I was hoping you'd have your dawg back.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Up earlier, coffee on the porch while it is still cool. 90s later today and a bit humid. 
There is a belt across GA. locally called the Gnat Belt. Gnats galore in the summer time. Horrible. The gnats have started. Try to do outside work when there is a breeze. Neighbor lady who loves her garden wears one of those bee keepers hats with the mesh down to the neck.

Some shop time later, make some misc. samples for a friend in Key West. Has a nice home there. Named the place and wants some coasters, sign etc.

As to the smartest dog? They are all smart, just in different ways. Had a Bassett Hound, dumb but the nose could find the trail of anything scent wise. Big Lab male, jump off the dock and catch small fish occasionally. Current Lab knows when any of our cars are returning home when the cars are turning the corner 4 houses away. Etc. Etc. Had a Terrier that could escape from anything to go running around the neighborhood, came back when he wanted, not when called. Was neutered so that was not the reason. 
All dogs are smart, in their own way. Some hide it well.

Have a great day….and wekend.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Our donkeys are very smart, they are constantly getting into places where I dont want them, and eating stuff I dont want them to eat. Sometimes I will be out and about doing something and get this creepy feeling that I am being watched, look around, and sure nough they will be very quietly standing off a bit and eyeing me. Their dung is also like super-nitro-fertilizer because their diet is so varied.

On another note, I was thinking maybe ya all could rent this thing from HD, do some cleaning up over there, maybe start with DC:


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Our donkeys are very smart, they are constantly getting into places where I dont want them, and eating stuff I dont want them to eat. Sometimes I will be out and about doing something and get this creepy feeling that I am being watched, look around, and sure nough they will be very quietly standing off a bit and eyeing me. Their dung is also like super-nitro-fertilizer because their diet is so varied.
> 
> On another note, I was thinking maybe ya all could rent this thing from HD, do some cleaning up over there, maybe start with DC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Might need two or three to get the job done. Too much BS to move ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Moke, You mentioned interest in the disintegration of law enforcement here. New law limiting police use of force in Washington may make mental health responses more difficult. Police are not responding to backup firefighters on calls. Too risky for everyone. Left-wing wackos on schedule to destroy civility ;-(

https://www.king5.com/article/news/politics/sedro-woolley-police-question-house-bill-1310-use-of-force-law-washington/281-3448d9b5-2949-42cd-ae0d-95cfc23c0dda


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I think I told you before about the idiot cockapoo like my SIL gave the kids ;-)) He ran between the tandem wheels on the RV when I started to move it. I had him with the kids before I started but he ran under and started out between the wheels! That was a wasted Sunday afternoon in the vet's office. Thankfully he just lost a few teeth.

We were camped on the American River in eastern WA. The other side of the river was inaccessible. Miles from the nearest logging road. Our son was about 6ish at the time. He pestered the dogs all day long. He was throwing rocks at the cockapoo. I told him to stop it. Brownie might fall into the river. If the first thing he saw was the opposite bank I thought he might swing across. It was too big and swift for us to go after him.

About a half-hour later he came into the trailer crying Brownie fell into the river ;-( I went out to look for him and didn't see him crossing. I started looking along the bank and he was about 10 or 15 feet downstream from where he fell in. There was fairly thick brush. I called for him and he looked at me, then returned to studying his problem: How to get back to where he fell in ;-)) I called him several times and he did the same thing. I finally crawled into the brush to get him ;-))


----------



## moke

> Moke, You mentioned interest in the disintegration of law enforcement here. New law limiting police use of force in Washington may make mental health responses more difficult. Police are not responding to backup firefighters on calls. Too risky for everyone. Left-wing wackos on schedule to destroy civility ;-(
> 
> https://www.king5.com/article/news/politics/sedro-woolley-police-question-house-bill-1310-use-of-force-law-washington/281-3448d9b5-2949-42cd-ae0d-95cfc23c0dda
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thanks Topa, what you saw there was a no win situation. If that guy having that Mental episode, hurt someone after they left, then the cops would have been condemned, if they took him to be committed, then the fight would be on, and if he got hurt or died, then we have a George Floyd incident. Our local SO would have grabbed and taken him to be committed on a 72 hour evaluation. They would have called in additional officers to control him with a minimum of force. That way, at least for those 72 hours he could not hurt himself or others. I had a situation similar, that I was called by the wife…..I knew the guy very well and considered him a friend. He had been working for weeks straight in a very stressful job probably 100 hours a week….he snapped…..he collected firearms and always was armed….he truly was acting like a crazy person. I managed to get his gun and take him to our local hospital. I didn't know what to say--I had very little training in Mental Disorders….I was afraid he was going to shoot me, or I him. He kind of got it together and was released three days later, when this happened all over again, I was not on. and the responding Officer did not know him. He shot a .22 at an officer 5 times. Luckily, no one was hurt and he was arrested with out further incident. His wife called me and I came in on my day off and she gave me all his weapons. He got help this time and the outcome was much better. 
IMO, you can not let a person like that go, you have no way of predicting what will happen.

As for not responding to Fire calls, I get that the Fire Dept wants them there just in case, it seems they always want someone to help, whether its traffic control of what. Some calls IMO don't warrant it….some do…PD should be called to evaluate the situation, but it depends again, FD commanders take command of a fire call, if the PD is operating short like many are, they should be able to determine whether they are needed or not and not have to wait ti be released from the call. These are just human beings with issues and bad days and working when they don't feel good, and sometimes, on both FD and PD, they rub each other the wrong way and then you complain to your commander and he to his and a riff is built between Depts. At the higher levels of public safety PD and FD compete for the same tax dollars. Particularly in smaller towns. I tried not to feel that way, but if I said I never barked at FD, I would be lieing. I always tried to tell myself, if I ever needed medical attention, I would be laying there looking up at them….but…well you know.

These times are tough, budgets being cut, cops getting out for one reason or another, feeling against cops, and people not wanting to be cops like they used to…. It's always has been a difficult job, but these Cities that are "Woke" have no idea how defunding is going to effect things….it is not going to be good. I do agree that hiring some social workers on PDs can be a great thing….but in NY they want them to answer front line calls….all that will do is get people hurt. They should be a second tier, that the responding officer can call in to help in certain situations. But I am sure that the potential issues they may have will twist that around too. I certainly don't understand the big city problems and small cities have a myriad of issues too. What I do know is statically Officers killed are not generally dominated by small or large communities. Things do skew it, like 9-11, but in general it is evenly divided.


----------



## pottz

> Bet you will never get this one ;-) I didn t.
> 
> https://www.triviagenius.com/question/what-are-rocky-and-bullwinkles-full-names/X0V1nDXNyf0f7IyN?selected=2&utm_source=bonus&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1143472557
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


that was easy i used too watch them all the time as a kid.


----------



## bandit571

Need to design a rack..to hold these in place..









Then figure out handles…

2nd coat was just brushed on..waiting on it to dry….may get a few more?


----------



## 987Ron

If you haven't noticed DW has posted a tribute to Gunny's Garage in the projects. Nice work too.


----------



## pottz

> If you haven t noticed DW has posted a tribute to Gunny s Garage in the projects. Nice work too.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1


----------



## pottz

the beagle has had a long day,way too hot for her,time too chill !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx- The one I posted was lasered in wood to meet the standards of LumberJocks rules. I'll post a "brushed aluminum with a black core"- should Gunny give me the approval to continue. If it turns out +1 then I'll send it to him.

The problem I have is the sample prototypes and I would hate to send them to the "burn barrel". Having to part with our treasures can be difficult to part with.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> the beagle has had a long day,way too hot for her,time too chill !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


+1 and a smile on my face luv it…. yes chill but ever ready for you…

Pottz do you remember when a made a paper stencil for the Beagle?


----------



## corelz125

A man was in his front yard mowing grass when his beautiful, blond, female neighbor came out of the house and went straight to the mailbox.
She opened it, looked inside, slammed it shut, and stormed back into her house.
A little later she came out of her house again, went to the mailbox, again opened it, and slammed it shut again. Angrily, back into the house she went.
As the man was getting ready to edge the lawn, here she came again.
She marched to the mailbox, opened it and then slammed it closed harder than ever.
Puzzled by her actions, the man asked her, "Is something wrong?"
To which she replied, "There certainly is! My stupid computer keeps telling me I've got mail!"


----------



## pottz

> the beagle has had a long day,way too hot for her,time too chill !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 and a smile on my face luv it…. yes chill but ever ready for you…
> 
> Pottz do you remember when a made a paper stencil for the Beagle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thank you dw,yes i remember.


----------



## corelz125

Pottz the beagle is looking kinda heavy there looking more like a bagel. Have her on a diet?


----------



## pottz

> A man was in his front yard mowing grass when his beautiful, blond, female neighbor came out of the house and went straight to the mailbox.
> She opened it, looked inside, slammed it shut, and stormed back into her house.
> A little later she came out of her house again, went to the mailbox, again opened it, and slammed it shut again. Angrily, back into the house she went.
> As the man was getting ready to edge the lawn, here she came again.
> She marched to the mailbox, opened it and then slammed it closed harder than ever.
> Puzzled by her actions, the man asked her, "Is something wrong?"
> To which she replied, "There certainly is! My stupid computer keeps telling me I've got mail!"
> 
> - corelz125


sorry buddy but no lol tonight,thats as old…...as you are !


----------



## pottz

delete double post


----------



## pottz

> Pottz the beagle is looking kinda heavy there looking more like a bagel. Have her on a diet?
> 
> - corelz125


yeah i know.she sleeps on the bed most of the day.gotta get her on the the tread mill-lol.


----------



## corelz125

The shootings in NYC this summer are out of control. Every night multiple people are shot. Most of the shootings seem to happen in the Bronx but Brooklyn and Queens are not far behind. Some are happening in the middle of the day.


----------



## corelz125

The memory starts slipping being old forget some old ones. We switched the dire wolf to a healthy weight food and baby carrot sticks instead of dog treats. He's lost 20 lbs in a couple of years.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- please no push but prayers… but you are at the pinnacle of the "finish". My money is on you finishing it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The memory starts slipping being old forget some old ones. We switched the dire wolf to a healthy weight food and baby carrot sticks instead of dog treats. He s lost 20 lbs in a couple of years.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 sounds like you are trying… I use my yearly vet blood tests with the test results to try the proper food diets… Left-over pizza goes to the coyotes out on the berm…

Spoiler alert in the end we pass on…


----------



## pottz

> Petey- please no push but prayers… but you are at the pinnacle of the "finish". My money is on you finishing it.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A man was in his front yard mowing grass when his beautiful, blond, female neighbor came out of the house and went straight to the mailbox.
> She opened it, looked inside, slammed it shut, and stormed back into her house.
> A little later she came out of her house again, went to the mailbox, again opened it, and slammed it shut again. Angrily, back into the house she went.
> As the man was getting ready to edge the lawn, here she came again.
> She marched to the mailbox, opened it and then slammed it closed harder than ever.
> Puzzled by her actions, the man asked her, "Is something wrong?"
> To which she replied, "There certainly is! My stupid computer keeps telling me I've got mail!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> sorry buddy but no lol tonight,thats as old…...as you are !
> 
> - pottz


*DW gives it a +1*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> If you haven t noticed DW has posted a tribute to Gunny s Garage in the projects. Nice work too.
> 
> - 987Ron


It rocks!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Petey- please no push but prayers… but you are at the pinnacle of the "finish". My money is on you finishing it.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ?
> 
> - pottz


The Bear carving…


----------



## pottz

> Petey- please no push but prayers… but you are at the pinnacle of the "finish". My money is on you finishing it.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> The Bear carving…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


+1


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got the Delta Sander fully operational this evening. New belt, new pulleys and now a new easier to see and use switch. According to serial number it is vintage September 1986.


----------



## pottz

sand your ass off buddy-yeah!!!


----------



## moke

well done gunny!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... According to serial number it is vintage September 1986.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Hey *butch*, should you put such an old switch onto a spanking new, refurbished sander?


----------



## pottz

> ..... According to serial number it is vintage September 1986.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Hey *butch*, should you put such an old switch onto a spanking new, refurbished sander?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


old switch? duckie what star trek switch or whatever are you using mr spock ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... and now a new easier to see and *use switch*..... *vintage September 1986*.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Hey *butch*, should you put such an old switch onto a spanking new, refurbished sander?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> old switch? duckie what star trek switch or whatever are you using mr spock ?
> 
> - pottz


A *vintage September 1986*.. as the man said!


----------



## pottz

> ..... and now a new easier to see and *use switch*..... *vintage September 1986*.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Hey *butch*, should you put such an old switch onto a spanking new, refurbished sander?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> old switch? duckie what star trek switch or whatever are you using mr spock ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> A *vintage September 1986*.. as the man said!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


oh man,too much vino …...again!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> well done gunny!!
> 
> - moke


Thanks, matches up pretty well.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> A *vintage September 1986*.. as the man said!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> oh man,too much vino …...again!!!!
> 
> - pottz


*pottzy*, it was the *'butcher'* that used the vintage switch… just the thought of that was enough to drive me to drink… today!


----------



## pottz

> A *vintage September 1986*.. as the man said!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> oh man,too much vino …...again!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *pottzy*, it was the * butcher * that used the vintage switch… just the thought of that was enough to drive me to drink… today!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*oh what the hell,cheers ducks !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW thanks, and I knew you meant well. Trouble is I am off to GA Reynolds Lake with friends to play golf and cards. Ron are the Gnats there? So that will be Sunday to Sunday, then off the The Shore on NJ. I might bring the Dremel and some tools to work on the bear up in NJ.

BTW nice job on The Gunny's garage post.

Corelz - I saw in NY Post the Crips in in NYC , 13 yrs olds shooting each other etc. up in The Bronx.

Our Super of the golf courses was let go yesterday. The greens on one course where destroyed.(new operator on a piece of equipment with no supervision) GM wanted to open that course - I recommended not to do that, they need at lease 2 weeks more to recover. a s++t show. The man needs support from his family about now. I hope he gets it.

Watching The Open live.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Sarc/ on:

Rat#1 - Are you getting the vaccine?

Rat#2 - No, they are still testing it on humans, figure I wait, see how that goes.

Rat#1 - I got it, I didnt have any adverse reactions to it at all, other than a weird rash all over my body and the minor heartattack, but the Doc said it had nothing to do with the vaccine and then prescribed some ritalin and valium, so I am feeling alot better now. Cant wait till they require us to get boosters, I will feel alot more safe.

Rat#2 - Cool. Maybe I just get the booster, skip a few steps.

Rat#1 - How about the inflation we keep hearing about. You worried about that?

Rat#2 - Well, it is like when that Fukishima disaster happened and they were telling us a little nuclear fallout radiation is good for us. So, no, not worried that my purchasing power is declining by the minute.

Rat#1 - And our new President, you happy with him?

Rat#2 - Oh, sure, he is doing great, everybody is all unified now, and he stopped all that crazy, undid all the insane stuff the last guy did.

Rat#1 - Yeah, that guy was nuts. By the way, you want some nuts?

Rat#2 - Are they GMO?

Rat#1 - Yes, I think so.

Rat#2 - Ok, sure. Thanks. I think I will bury some, ya know, for like when SHTF.


----------



## 987Ron

> Pottz the beagle is looking kinda heavy there looking more like a bagel. Have her on a diet?
> 
> - corelz125


Looks like a lazy owner to me. Walk the dog Pottz1 Good for both of you…. Personally I let the wife walk the dog.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron are the Gnats there? So that will be Sunday to Sunday
> 
> - Peteybadboy


May be far enough North to be out of the belt. Not sure. You will know on the first Tee if it is in the Gnat Belt. Eyes, ears, nose…real pests.


----------



## 987Ron

Up and about, crumpets and English Ginger Jam with coffee for breakfast on the porch. Getting warm already at 9am and humid, grass needs mowing, but the yard is still afloat in places.

Inflation:: Thinking of selling a Delta 6: Pro Jointer, cost in $595 in 2004 this one made in USA, heavy. No longer available, but the Jet and others that are similar are going for $1199 with mobile base extra another $199. Sign of the times.

Have a productive Sat. Me, I am going to be lazy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Customer states some is wrong with tire. Also vehicle drives funny.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron are the Gnats there? So that will be Sunday to Sunday
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> May be far enough North to be out of the belt. Not sure. You will know on the first Tee if it is in the Gnat Belt. Eyes, ears, nose…real pests.
> 
> - 987Ron


Petey:
If you do find excessive gnats most drug stores, farm stores, etc sell a gnat repellent, probably the pro shop also, some work better than others. Second choice is any insect repellent. Spray either on hats, shirts more than on your skin. Should help if not a total solution.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz the beagle is looking kinda heavy there looking more like a bagel. Have her on a diet?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Looks like a lazy owner to me. Walk the dog Pottz1 Good for both of you…. Personally I let the wife walk the dog.
> 
> - 987Ron


lol yeah wife walks her sometimes,she just likes to sleep all day,last beagle was the same.she's 27lb's vet says thats high end but ok as long as she doesn't gain more.she runs a lot in the afternoons,gets the zoomies,crazy.


----------



## pottz

> Customer states some is wrong with tire. Also vehicle drives funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


you sure it's the tire,that looks good for at least another 5k ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Customer states some is wrong with tire. Also vehicle drives funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Looks like it might have some tread left ;-))


----------



## bandit571

can or two of "Fix-a-Flat" will fix it right up…Just needs balanced…right?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DS* Flashlight is back to normal with new batteries. I checked the switch with my ohmmeter, it is strictly off and on. There is no low light option to save batteries. I think the issues are ghosts or aliens. How could that light come on with low light with the switch open, go to normal light when the switch is on, go back to low light in the off position, do cycle several times, and develop this phenomenon by itself laying on the table for 2 or 3 months then go back to normal with new batteries?


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









Waiting on glue and Shellac to dry….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* I saw this on a discussion of crime in the adjacent chity.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* The Gunny project looks good.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny are you kidding me?! Sounds like you hear it all. Which reminds me in some weird way of "Happy Gilmore" when the giant guy (that played Jaws in James Bond") Talks to happy he had like a 10 penny nail in his head, Happy "says you can hardly notice". How do people not notice stuff like that?!

Just started to rain like a mother. Great I just washed the truck.

Bandit "Boom it's done". You seem to like tools in boxes, I love my tool wall. That way I can see it grab it and put it back. I also know when my wife borrowed something .

Shop is closed. moved enough stuff to put the wife's car in the garage. Taking my F150 to GA going to see if I can find some Gnats and play some good golf. I also You Tubed Georgia accent. Woman from Atlanta (native) was excellent! i.e. OIL = AWL.

Ron you know what "Bless Your heart" means in the south? HA

GM took my advice The "molested" course will be closed for 3-4 weeks, it needs it. Not closing the other one is pushing that one too. He does know better than I, but he is afraid to loose revenue.

Be safe and have a good time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Yeah we get some weird ones


----------



## pottz

well as of 11:59 today cali is now back on with masks again.im wondering if the smart guys that make these decisions didn't think the daily count would go up when they opened everything fully up and let us go without masks.i guess they thought the cases would keep dropping.everything they do is a knee jerk reaction,no plan of kind.whats happening with the rest of you guys where your at.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> well as of 11:59 today cali is now back on with masks again.im wondering if the smart guys that make these decisions didn t think the daily count would go up when they opened everything fully up and let us go without masks.i guess they thought the cases would keep dropping.everything they do is a knee jerk reaction,no plan of kind.whats happening with the rest of you guys where your at.
> 
> - pottz


Situation normal. 200,000 years of evolution did not prepare the human brain for the modern world. Most responses are freeze, fight, or flight. Freeze is a modern innovation as predators other than cannibals have gone extinct. Modern cannibals are well disguised and operate incognito. No more than 40% consider facts in their decision-making process. Lumber Jocks are obviously in the 40% since we plan, accumulated materials, and complete projects while keeping most of our fingers. Emergency preparedness presentations say no more than 14% will make any significant preparations for earthquakes. I expect that low number can be attributed to 65% being visual learners; gotta see it to believe it. The earthquake cycle here is 30 years. California has annual EQs and is the most prepared state. Japan has daily EQs and is light years ahead of us, the US. In the SE I'm sure most believe in hurricane season.

Add the Dunning Kruger Affect politicians thrive on and there is zero chance of any sane policies on the coasts, especially the Left Coast ;-( Cornoa Crazy round 2 is well underway in a few states ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No wonder our legislature is working so hard to promote crime. Seattle only has 585 / 100,000. They need to get to 748 to make the top 50 most violent cities list.

https://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/the-most-dangerous-cities-in-america/2/


----------



## corelz125

Ron you might be able to get at least $600 for that Delta jointer. I was looking for used jointers and around me not many at all. The few that came up that were in good shape and a decent price sold right away. The others are either over priced or rust buckets.

I guess that tire was on the passenger side of the car. They never walked passed that side to see the mangled tire.

Yea Petey a lot of the shootings are teenagers. I saw a video yesterday from Brooklyn a kid no older than 16 pulls out a gun and shoots another guy point blank. The kid couldnt even control the gun.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hmmm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting on glue and Shellac to dry….
> 
> - bandit571


*bandit* do you have different purposes for the 4 of them?


----------



## 987Ron

> Taking my F150 to GA going to see if I can find some Gnats and play some good golf. I also You Tubed Georgia accent. Woman from Atlanta (native) was excellent! i.e. OIL = AWL.
> 
> Ron you know what "Bless Your heart" means in the south? HA
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I am not a Georgian only moved here, But Mr. Petey y'all gotta understand thar just no other way. We have our Sweet Tea, Vidalia Onions, Cane Syrup and just about anything your little heart desires or needs. If we ain't got it here y'all just don't need it ya hear. And by the way whose your Daddy Mr. Petey. You be kind to the Missus and take care of those younguns now. Since you dropped by so nice to see y'all here take this jar of pickles we put up last week with you. See you in church. 
Or something like that. 
Yes I think I understand "Bless your heart" i.e. Isn't that great for you or You are sure fortunate to have that happen… etc. can be sarcastic also. 
Have fun up North it is different than Southern GA.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> well as of 11:59 today cali is now back on with masks again.im wondering if the smart guys that make these decisions didn t think the daily count would go up when they opened everything fully up and let us go without masks.i guess they thought the cases would keep dropping.everything they do is a knee jerk reaction,no plan of kind.whats happening with the rest of you guys where your at.
> 
> - pottz


Meh. Mostly normal. I live in Mayberry so nothing ever changes. Ever. Could be a zombie apocalypse, same people would still be at the same bar or pizza joint. If they make me wear a mask again, doesn't bother me.

I do know that the sun is coming up tomorrow and everything will be alright.

Gonna try to post some pictures in the next week. Got some cool tables getting done.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Customer states some is wrong with tire. Also vehicle drives funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Hell, it's just missing a rim… plenty of life left after that.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> well as of 11:59 today cali is now back on with masks again.im wondering if the smart guys that make these decisions didn t think the daily count would go up when they opened everything fully up and let us go without masks.i guess they thought the cases would keep dropping.everything they do is a knee jerk reaction,no plan of kind.whats happening with the rest of you guys where your at.
> 
> - pottz


May I be flayed alive for appearing to support the idiots in (so called) *charge*... However it's the morons out there that think this *C19* has gone away whenever restrictions are eased… giving them the starting gin to ignore all safety measures.
Hell even owners of a *Sawstop* try to keep their fingers away from the blade.


----------



## pottz

> well as of 11:59 today cali is now back on with masks again.im wondering if the smart guys that make these decisions didn t think the daily count would go up when they opened everything fully up and let us go without masks.i guess they thought the cases would keep dropping.everything they do is a knee jerk reaction,no plan of kind.whats happening with the rest of you guys where your at.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Meh. Mostly normal. I live in Mayberry so nothing ever changes. Ever. Could be a zombie apocalypse, same people would still be at the same bar or pizza joint. If they make me wear a mask again, doesn't bother me.
> 
> I do know that the sun is coming up tomorrow and everything will be alright.
> 
> Gonna try to post some pictures in the next week. Got some cool tables getting done.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


looking forward too that.


----------



## pottz

mike you makin margs tonight.you got me all excited about those mango margs so,well i got some mangos and blended up a few.damn tasty mike-cheers.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> mike you makin margs tonight.you got me all excited about those mango margs so,well i got some mangos and blended up a few.damn tasty mike-cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> </blockquOTE)
> 
> Yummy, yummy says my tummy ;-))


----------



## pottz

> mike you makin margs tonight.you got me all excited about those mango margs so,well i got some mangos and blended up a few.damn tasty mike-cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


[/QUOTE]
cmon over bob got plenty more.damn good on a hot summer day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*MIA- Bicycle Steve from the North*

*Pottz-* who is doing tuck-ins over your way tonight? and I did not get my invite to your Margarita party yet… Tonight will be with Paramore #2- enjoy your nite.

*Petey- *some people I could worry about but not you. Enjoy your stories

*Ron- * that "gnat" that you guys are talking about- is that what they refer to as "no see ums"?


----------



## 987Ron

> *
> 
> *Ron- * that "gnat" that you guys are talking about- is that what they refer to as "no see ums"?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


In Florida we refered to no see ums as small biting flies. Prevalent around marinas and water.
The gnats in GA do not bite or sting, just lots of them that get on your skin, eyes, ears etc. real pest. mini swarming . 
A nice breeze will keep them at bay. Just now starting and end in the fall. Stores sell a gnat off spray and of course lots of home DIY concoctions. Makes yard work a bigger chore. Belt of them across central to southern GA. Screens on porches and windows keep them out.


----------



## corelz125

When we were at the NJ shore the 4th of July weekend it was like 2019 again. 99% of the people weren't wearing a mask. Restaurants and bars were all open. The vaccine isn't the end all of this. People who are vaccinated are still testing positive.


----------



## pottz

dw bring paramore #2 over no problem.i remember going fishing in oregon and at a certain times of the year the no see ums would hatch by the billions.they would cover everything,didn't bite but because there were so many it would drive us nuts.so we would just troll so we could keep moving.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

When we were touring the east coast in 2017 the gubberner shut down the jersey shore for the 4th of July weekend and he was filmed on a state beach with his family.. All the small businesses lost a fortune being stocked for the holiday weekend. The most profitable weekend of their season! It was some kind of a political payback ;-(( Only jersey shore memory I have isn't very good ;-(


----------



## pottz

> When we were at the NJ shore the 4th of July weekend it was like 2019 again. 99% of the people weren t wearing a mask. Restaurants and bars were all open. The vaccine isn t the end all of this. People who are vaccinated are still testing positive.
> 
> - corelz125


yes my wife has a few friends that have gotten the virus after being vaccinated.just like the flu the vaccine doesn't guarantee you wont get it.i just hope they dont start shutting down business again.most are barely surviving now.


----------



## 987Ron

> .i remember going fishing in oregon and at a certain times of the year the no see ums would hatch by the billions.they would cover everything,didn t bite but because there were so many it would drive us nuts.so we would just troll so we could keep moving.
> 
> - pottz


That is what we call gnats. Exactly the same pests.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> When we were touring the east coast in 2017 the gubberner shut down the jersey shore for the 4th of July weekend and he was filmed on a state beach with his family.. All the small businesses lost a fortune being stocked for the holiday weekend. The most profitable weekend of their season! It was some kind of a political payback ;-(( Only jersey shore memory I have isn t very good ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I am not sure but are you talking about Gov Christie? I remember a family pic of him on a state-closed beach. I know and I hope others know that in society people of class enjoy privileges for their class. Now I am in a state of acceptance… Trying to make the best of what I have and I give thanks for what I have… IMO

My closing to you Top Max and you seem to do it best…


----------



## pottz

> .i remember going fishing in oregon and at a certain times of the year the no see ums would hatch by the billions.they would cover everything,didn t bite but because there were so many it would drive us nuts.so we would just troll so we could keep moving.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That is what we call gnats. Exactly the same pests.
> 
> - 987Ron


yep just depends on where your at,their both a pain in the ass.


----------



## moke

> *Mike* I saw this on a discussion of crime in the adjacent chity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Topa-I saw that earlier tonight. there are no words…..Enacting a law that has a running count on arrests for Drugs but nothing in place to to do the accounting? Not impressive!



> mike you makin margs tonight.you got me all excited about those mango margs so,well i got some mangos and blended up a few.damn tasty mike-cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


THat looks good Pottzy!!! I'll grab the next flight out….after SoCal cools down.


----------



## moke

> .i remember going fishing in oregon and at a certain times of the year the no see ums would hatch by the billions.they would cover everything,didn t bite but because there were so many it would drive us nuts.so we would just troll so we could keep moving.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That is what we call gnats. Exactly the same pests.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> yep just depends on where your at,their both a pain in the ass.
> 
> - pottz


There were two gals the started a repellant that works well. It's called "Bug Soother" It smells great and works well. THey were expanding by leaps and bounds….anyone else heard of them? It is an Eastern Iowa Company.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> .i remember going fishing in oregon and at a certain times of the year the no see ums would hatch by the billions.they would cover everything,didn t bite but because there were so many it would drive us nuts.so we would just troll so we could keep moving.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That is what we call gnats. Exactly the same pests.
> 
> - 987Ron


When watching all those Alaskan/Canadian gold mining series on streaming… I say to myself self- Where are the insect swarms that author James Mitchner described in his book "Alaska"... Now we have "gnat" stories…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

No shop time tonight. Did my neighbors lower ball joints on his F150. Called it a early night.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa-I saw that earlier tonight. there are no words…..Enacting a law that has a running count on arrests for Drugs but nothing in place to to do the accounting? Not impressive!
> 
> - moke


Everything is on racial quota here as far as I can tell. News reported Native Americans are 9 times as likely to get a traffic stop and Blacks 5 times more likely than whites in ********************tatle. I'm wondering how the officer is supposed to know the race of the driver with the dark windows. When people drive by I can't see who is the car unless I remember who has that vehicle. When tail lights are out and licenses are expired, how are they supposed to know where on the quota the system is? Now police are not supposed to pursue them for those items. I expect the texting tailgaters on the freeway will have a dramatic increase in rear-ending as more and more brake lights go out ;-)) We are headed back to the state of nature. Wonder if the idiots will get it right if they try to re-civilize? They should get a lot of lessons out of the current stupidity, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The worst invasion of No See Ums I ever experienced was camping in Canada. They come through the screens. The only way was to keep a light on outside and keep the RV dark!

Not sure what is happening in our neighborhood, but mosquitos have disappeared in the last few years. Probably the drier summers with the creek out back dried up. It used to be a series of puddles in the summer when the runoff was low.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bug Soother Spray 8 oz *- Natural Mosquito, Gnat and Insect Deterrent & Repellent with Essential Oils - Safe for Adults, Kids, Pets, & Environment - Made in USA - DEET Free

https://www.amazon.com/Bug-Soother-Spray-Deterrent-Environment/dp/B00E3C1QJ0


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> When we were touring the east coast in 2017 the gubberner shut down the jersey shore for the 4th of July weekend and he was filmed on a state beach with his family.. All the small businesses lost a fortune being stocked for the holiday weekend. The most profitable weekend of their season! It was some kind of a political payback ;-(( Only jersey shore memory I have isn t very good ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I am not sure but are you talking about Gov Christie? I remember a family pic of him on a state-closed beach. I know and I hope others know that in society people of class enjoy privileges for their class. Now I am in a state of acceptance… Trying to make the best of what I have and I give thanks for what I have… IMO
> 
> My closing to you Top Max and you seem to do it best…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I forgot that idiot's name. I'm trying to make and best of what I have too. I should not have to spend my retirement trying to save this neighborhood from fire code, propane code, and structural code violations accommodated by the chitty.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> When we were touring the east coast in 2017 the gubberner shut down the jersey shore for the 4th of July weekend and he was filmed on a state beach with his family.. All the small businesses lost a fortune being stocked for the holiday weekend. The most profitable weekend of their season! It was some kind of a political payback ;-(( Only jersey shore memory I have isn t very good ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I am not sure but are you talking about Gov Christie? I remember a family pic of him on a state-closed beach. I know and I hope others know that in society people of class enjoy privileges for their class. Now I am in a state of acceptance… Trying to make the best of what I have and I give thanks for what I have… IMO
> 
> My closing to you Top Max and you seem to do it best…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I forgot that idiot's name. I'm sure he made a lasting impression pulling that stunt screwing up the whole state for the 4th weekend. I'm trying to make and best of what I have too. I should not have to spend my retirement trying to save this neighborhood from fire code, propane code, and structural code violations accommodated by the chitty.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> When we were at the NJ shore the 4th of July weekend it was like 2019 again. 99% of the people weren t wearing a mask. Restaurants and bars were all open. The vaccine isn t the end all of this. People who are vaccinated are still testing positive.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yes my wife has a few friends that have gotten the virus after being vaccinated.just like the flu the vaccine doesn t guarantee you wont get it.i just hope they dont start shutting down business again.most are barely surviving now.
> 
> - pottz


The news had a 13-year-old girl in ICU tonight. Her mom is advising to be the vaccine. Vaccine sickness is a lighter case than the real deal.

They have 45 cases in the Olympics already!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top-Max- I think that you are "spot-on" in your thinking- I like that you can shout out society concerns but like the "watchman on the wall" give a shout out and pray that people will hear.


----------



## pottz

> *Mike* I saw this on a discussion of crime in the adjacent chity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Topa-I saw that earlier tonight. there are no words…..Enacting a law that has a running count on arrests for Drugs but nothing in place to to do the accounting? Not impressive!
> 
> mike you makin margs tonight.you got me all excited about those mango margs so,well i got some mangos and blended up a few.damn tasty mike-cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> THat looks good Pottzy!!! I ll grab the next flight out….after SoCal cools down.
> 
> - moke


dont wait im only 6 miles from the beach we an get ocean breeze every afternoon.about 75 right now.


----------



## pottz

> .i remember going fishing in oregon and at a certain times of the year the no see ums would hatch by the billions.they would cover everything,didn t bite but because there were so many it would drive us nuts.so we would just troll so we could keep moving.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That is what we call gnats. Exactly the same pests.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> When watching all those Alaskan/Canadian gold mining series on streaming… I say to myself self- Where are the insect swarms that author James Mitchner described in his book "Alaska"... Now we have "gnat" stories…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ive been all over alaska,canada and the arctic,trust me their real and will eat you alive.most mosquito repellents have only about 15-40 max deet the ingredient that actually repels them.we used muskol which was 100% deet.thank god for it too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Mike* I saw this on a discussion of crime in the adjacent chity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Topa-I saw that earlier tonight. there are no words…..Enacting a law that has a running count on arrests for Drugs but nothing in place to to do the accounting? Not impressive!
> 
> mike you makin margs tonight.you got me all excited about those mango margs so,well i got some mangos and blended up a few.damn tasty mike-cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> THat looks good Pottzy!!! I ll grab the next flight out….after SoCal cools down.
> 
> - moke
> 
> dont wait im only 6 miles from the beach we an get ocean breeze every afternoon.about 75 right now.
> 
> - pottz


When does the party start?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ive been all over alaska,canada and the arctic,trust me their real and will eat you alive.most mosquito repellents have only about 15-40 max deet the ingredient that actually repels them.we used muskol which was 100% deet.thank god for it too.
> 
> - pottz


Several years ago a guy got a Deet overdose and died repelling bugs ;-((


----------



## pottz

> *Bug Soother Spray 8 oz *- Natural Mosquito, Gnat and Insect Deterrent & Repellent with Essential Oils - Safe for Adults, Kids, Pets, & Environment - Made in USA - DEET Free
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bug-Soother-Spray-Deterrent-Environment/dp/B00E3C1QJ0
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ha ha good luck if your goin into the deep woods of alaska with that perfume.there is no way id go only with that stuff.


----------



## pottz

> *Mike* I saw this on a discussion of crime in the adjacent chity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Topa-I saw that earlier tonight. there are no words…..Enacting a law that has a running count on arrests for Drugs but nothing in place to to do the accounting? Not impressive!
> 
> mike you makin margs tonight.you got me all excited about those mango margs so,well i got some mangos and blended up a few.damn tasty mike-cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> THat looks good Pottzy!!! I ll grab the next flight out….after SoCal cools down.
> 
> - moke
> 
> dont wait im only 6 miles from the beach we an get ocean breeze every afternoon.about 75 right now.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> When does the party start?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


party started a long time ago,question is,when will it end-lol.


----------



## pottz

leeroyman called me a1pottz on another thread today.i guess he felt i talk too much.apparently it bothers him ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> dont wait im only 6 miles from the beach we an get ocean breeze every afternoon.about 75 right now.*
> 
> - pottz


*
Duck did you ever get a "beach breeze" offer from Pottz? I never did…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Bug Soother Spray 8 oz *- Natural Mosquito, Gnat and Insect Deterrent & Repellent with Essential Oils - Safe for Adults, Kids, Pets, & Environment - Made in USA - DEET Free
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bug-Soother-Spray-Deterrent-Environment/dp/B00E3C1QJ0
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ha ha good luck if your goin into the deep woods of alaska with that perfume.there is no way id go only with that stuff.
> 
> - pottz


Captain- I was trying to mend the fence- It was Moke who posted that product and I followed up.


----------



## pottz

> *
> dont wait im only 6 miles from the beach we an get ocean breeze every afternoon.about 75 right now.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> Duck did you ever get a "beach breeze" offer from Pottz? I never did…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you have an open invitation anytime you want.just give me 3 weeks notice-lol.


----------



## moke

> *Bug Soother Spray 8 oz *- Natural Mosquito, Gnat and Insect Deterrent & Repellent with Essential Oils - Safe for Adults, Kids, Pets, & Environment - Made in USA - DEET Free
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bug-Soother-Spray-Deterrent-Environment/dp/B00E3C1QJ0
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ha ha good luck if your goin into the deep woods of alaska with that perfume.there is no way id go only with that stuff.
> 
> - pottz


I believe they started in a garage about 30 miles south of here. There were displays in every convenience store around. It was very popular. I bought more spray bottles than you can imagine. I would go out for patrol and I couldn't find a bottle so I'd buy another. It really worked well….we had a paved county road on our northern border and I swear the mosquitos were so big they would dent the roof of a bus if they landed on it. This stuff really worked. The ditches were deep and wet on this road and someone was always going down in them…..When I retired, I found most of the bottles…I don't have a lot of bugs on my property, so I may have a lifetime supply.

Pottzy…..those margs look really good the more I look at them….so wine country is a fair amount north of you? asking fior a duck friend….although his wings may be tired from that flight!!


----------



## pottz

> *Bug Soother Spray 8 oz *- Natural Mosquito, Gnat and Insect Deterrent & Repellent with Essential Oils - Safe for Adults, Kids, Pets, & Environment - Made in USA - DEET Free
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bug-Soother-Spray-Deterrent-Environment/dp/B00E3C1QJ0
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> ha ha good luck if your goin into the deep woods of alaska with that perfume.there is no way id go only with that stuff.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Captain- I was trying to mend the fence- It was Moke who posted that product and I followed up.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


thats ok.i just wouldn't trust it without some muskol backup.speaking from experience.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> leeroyman called me a1pottz on another thread today.i guess he felt i talk too much.apparently it bothers him ?
> 
> - pottz


*Garage update- *Respectfully you are an "A1 Pottz" which is good IMO you post and IMO you try to keep the LumberJocks theme going… Fret not my brother you have people who love and respect "Pottz".

Que: then the Duck posts…


----------



## pottz

> *Bug Soother Spray 8 oz *- Natural Mosquito, Gnat and Insect Deterrent & Repellent with Essential Oils - Safe for Adults, Kids, Pets, & Environment - Made in USA - DEET Free
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bug-Soother-Spray-Deterrent-Environment/dp/B00E3C1QJ0
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ha ha good luck if your goin into the deep woods of alaska with that perfume.there is no way id go only with that stuff.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I believe they started in a garage about 30 miles south of here. There were displays in every convenience store around. It was very popular. I bought more spray bottles than you can imagine. I would go out for patrol and I couldn t find a bottle so I d buy another. It really worked well….we had a paved county road on our northern border and I swear the mosquitos were so big they would dent the roof of a bus if they landed on it. This stuff really worked. The ditches were deep and wet on this road and someone was always going down in them…..When I retired, I found most of the bottles…I don t have a lot of bugs on my property, so I may have a lifetime supply.
> 
> Pottzy…..those margs look really good the more I look at them….so wine country is a fair amount north of you? asking fior a duck friend….although his wings may be tired from that flight!!
> 
> - moke


well napa yes but we have a lot of wineries just north of santa barbara that make some damn good juice.also only about 2 hrs or less south is temecula with about 35 wineries and growing.should hit 100 in the next 10 years.if you like wine cali is the place.and i like wine!


----------



## moke

So I hesitate to ask this… a!Jim is no longer with us? If I am out of line I apologize…...


----------



## pottz

> So I hesitate to ask this… a!Jim is no longer with us? If I am out of line I apologize…...
> 
> - moke


no he's still going strong and with us mike.no apology needed.it was just a dig at me for whatever reason?


----------



## moke

I get what leeroy was trying to say, but a1jim hasn't posted since mid-May…..hoped he was ok


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- you were active with the sale of A1Jims home- any updates will be appreciated- Anybody who would refer you to A1Jim is a compliment…


----------



## pottz

> I get what leeroy was trying to say, but a1jim hasn t posted since mid-May…..hoped he was ok
> 
> - moke


oh yeah your right,i hope he's ok too.jim is a great guy and was very instrumental in the success of lumber jocks in the beginning.maybe as much or more than the founder martin.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- you were active with the sale of A1Jims home- any updates will be appreciated- Anybody who would refer you to A1Jim is a compliment…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no nothing to do with selling jims house.but being referred to jim in any way is a compliment.he was the biggest cheerleader lj's ever had.the reason his post count is so high is because he personally welcomed every new member that joined.thats pretty damn cool in my opinion.


----------



## moke

If anybody hears, please post about Jim….
Thanks


----------



## pottz

> If anybody hears, please post about Jim….
> Thanks
> 
> - moke


i think ill send a pm,it's not like him to go that long.


----------



## corelz125

Guess he was off the day I signed up. One of the few he never welcomed lol

The big mosquitoes dont bother me. Its these little tiger ones that chew me up and theyre fast harder to kill


----------



## corelz125

An Austrian maid asks the wife who employs her for a pay raise.

The wife became very angry about this and decided to talk to her about this raise.

She asked, "Now Anna, why do you think you should get a pay increase?"

"Well, madam, there are tree reasons why I should. The 1st is that I do iron better than you."

Wife: "Who said you iron better than me?"

Anna: "Your husband he say so."

Wife: "Oh yeah?"

The second reason : "Annaeez that I am a better cook than you."

Wife: "That's a lie, who said you were a better cook than me?"

Anna: "Your hozban he did."

Wife increasingly agitated: "Oh he did, did he?"

Anna: "The third reason is that I am better than you in bed."

The wife, really boiling now and through gritted teeth, asks, "And did my husband say that as well?"

Anna: "No Madam… The gardener did."

(A moment of silence passes…)

"So… how much do you want?"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... .it was just a *dig* at me…
> - pottz
> 
> ... guess he felt i talk too much.apparently it bothers him ….
> - pottz


Good to sum up two replies in 1… lets dig and burry the *potz*!








That *"may"* silence him.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ....
> 
> Anna: "The third reason is that I am better than you in bed."
> 
> The wife, really boiling now and through gritted teeth, asks, "And did my husband say that as well?"
> 
> Anna: "No Madam… The gardener did."
> ....
> 
> - corelz125


*Jim's Mowing* has just lost his contract!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Anna: "No Madam… The gardener did."
> 
> (A moment of silence passes…)
> 
> "So… how much do you want?"
> 
> - corelz125


thats not a raise, is it hush money ;-))


----------



## RichT

> leeroyman called me a1pottz on another thread today.i guess he felt i talk too much.apparently it bothers him ?
> 
> - pottz


Hmmm. If you're asking yourself that question, maybe it's time to stop and do some introspection.

LeeRoy is a level-headed guy. I assume he has some concerns or he wouldn't have said that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Guess he was off the day I signed up. One of the few he never welcomed lol
> 
> The big mosquitoes dont bother me. Its these little tiger ones that chew me up and theyre fast harder to kill
> 
> - corelz125


 He didn't welcome me either ;-) I welcomed a lot in the early days, but it got out of control!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> leeroyman called me a1pottz on another thread today.i guess he felt i talk too much.apparently it bothers him ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hmmm. If you re asking yourself that question, maybe it s time to stop and do some introspection.
> 
> LeeRoy is a level-headed guy. I assume he has some concerns or he wouldn t have said that.
> 
> - Rich


Might have been for chattering on the joke of the day. Not much chatter has ever been on that thread.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…just noticed my own post count….this will be number 29,011…....Not too bad…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hmmm…just noticed my own post count….this will be number 29,011…....Not too bad…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hmmm…just noticed my own post count….this will be number 29,011…....Not too bad…
> 
> - bandit571


pottz is only about 10,000 back. He'l be blasting past me in no time ;-))


----------



## pottz

> An Austrian maid asks the wife who employs her for a pay raise.
> 
> The wife became very angry about this and decided to talk to her about this raise.
> 
> She asked, "Now Anna, why do you think you should get a pay increase?"
> 
> "Well, madam, there are tree reasons why I should. The 1st is that I do iron better than you."
> 
> Wife: "Who said you iron better than me?"
> 
> Anna: "Your husband he say so."
> 
> Wife: "Oh yeah?"
> 
> The second reason : "Annaeez that I am a better cook than you."
> 
> Wife: "That's a lie, who said you were a better cook than me?"
> 
> Anna: "Your hozban he did."
> 
> Wife increasingly agitated: "Oh he did, did he?"
> 
> Anna: "The third reason is that I am better than you in bed."
> 
> The wife, really boiling now and through gritted teeth, asks, "And did my husband say that as well?"
> 
> Anna: "No Madam… The gardener did."
> 
> (A moment of silence passes…)
> 
> "So… how much do you want?"
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> ... .it was just a *dig* at me…
> - pottz
> 
> ... guess he felt i talk too much.apparently it bothers him ….
> - pottz
> 
> Good to sum up two replies in 1… lets dig and burry the *potz*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That *"may"* silence him.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


lol,good luck ,let me know how it goes.ive survived being banned and more warnings than i can count.still here causing trouble every day,yet i survive.maybe because i contribute more than 99.9% of the people on lj's ?


----------



## pottz

> leeroyman called me a1pottz on another thread today.i guess he felt i talk too much.apparently it bothers him ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hmmm. If you re asking yourself that question, maybe it s time to stop and do some introspection.
> 
> LeeRoy is a level-headed guy. I assume he has some concerns or he wouldn t have said that.
> 
> - Rich


really, maybe you can ask him for me.after he "assumed" i flagged him then blocked me for no reason other than he thought i did for something that happened earlier. rich, maybe you wanna stay outta this,my friend?


----------



## pottz

> Hmmm…just noticed my own post count….this will be number 29,011…....Not too bad…
> 
> - bandit571


nothing wrong with that bandit,just shows you participate in this beautiful forum we call home!


----------



## pottz

why all the concern about post counts,seems some are irritated by those of us with high counts.maybe it's because we have more friends ? maybe because we participate more ?stop worrying about counts and start adding too making this a great place too be ?


----------



## RichT

> rich, maybe you wanna stay outta this,my friend?
> 
> - pottz


I don't care for the tone of that, Larry. Is that a threat? Will there be consequences?

I'm simply saying that I know LeeRoy to be a straight-up guy. That's all. Nothing to get uptight about.


----------



## pottz

> rich, maybe you wanna stay outta this,my friend?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I don t care for the tone of that, Larry. Is that a threat? Will there be consequences?
> 
> I m simply saying that I know LeeRoy to be a straight-up guy. That s all. Nothing to get uptight about.
> 
> - Rich


no threat my friend he just takes jabs at me for i dont know what reason out of the blue.you tell me? i got no beef with you.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> no threat my friend he just takes *jabs at me* for i dont know what reason out of the blue.you tell me? i got no beef with you.
> - pottz


C'mon *pottzy* I continually *take jabs*... lucky I'm a heavy weight in stature, but a pussy in blows.

Many people believe that one only put *heavy ********************* on their friends… I do… I don't bother with people I don't like.


----------



## pottz

> no threat my friend he just takes *jabs at me* for i dont know what reason out of the blue.you tell me? i got no beef with you.
> - pottz
> 
> C mon *pottzy* I continually *take jabs*... lucky I m a heavy weight in stature, but a pussy in blows.
> 
> Many people believe that one only put *heavy ********************* on their friends… I do… I don t bother with people I don t like.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


duckie i luv ya my friend but sometimes certain people who i believed were friends prove me wrong,and i hate being proved wrong,but when i am ill step back and move on.im not here to do anything earth shattering,i just love this forum and do all i can too make it better and get more people to join in.woodworking is my passion and i want to instill that in as many as i can.im just tired of the ego's that feel their better than everybody else,and look down on the beginners.yes i know you can pull something out ive said that contradicts that,and i will apologize for it.but sincerely thats what i want and believe in.peace jocks.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... woodworking is my passion and i want to instill that in as many as i can….
> - pottz


Cool… so you came out of the closet, tooks off *Wendy*'s clothes and now want to *turn* everything and everyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A concrete truck crashed in 1959 near Winganon, Oklahoma. The mixer was too heavy to move so they left it. The locals have since repainted it to look like a NASA space capsule.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Alaskan Man Wakes Up To Find Lynx Family Playing On His Porch

https://tipsto.live/2021/05/19/faucaria/?cnt=32222&u=done


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, breakfast and coffee on the porch done. 63 Anniversary today. Wife and I no longer gift, just cards and a big hug. Works for me. 
90s later, high humidiity, rain this afternoon and the next few days. So must mow the yard, will adorn myself with "Gnatz Off" and brave the yard. 
Afternoon a bit of shop time, dinner with the wife.

Have a great day…..stay cool, in more ways than one.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> A concrete truck crashed in 1959 near Winganon, Oklahoma. The mixer was too heavy to move so they left it. The locals have since repainted it to look like a NASA space capsule.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Bloody space junk… if it wasn't for the *NASA* logo, I'd say it was a Chinese invasion!

How the hell did they get that truck into space back in 1959?


----------



## 987Ron

> A concrete truck crashed in 1959 near Winganon, Oklahoma. The mixer was too heavy to move so they left it. The locals have since repainted it to look like a NASA space capsule.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Bloody space junk… if it wasn t for the *NASA* logo, I d say it was a Chinese invasion!
> 
> How the hell did they get that truck into space back in 1959?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Okies are resourceful people, if they could get covered wagons over the rockies to Cal. during the Dust Bowl they could surely get a concrete truck into space now.


----------



## bandit571

Picked a Waffle maker at a garage sale, yesterday…...just finished off a couple Blue Berry Waffles this morning…not too bad. rest of the haul from yesterday….









$3 for the tools….couple dollars for the waffle maker….not that I'm cheap, mind you….just FRUGAL…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Okies* are resourceful people, if they could get covered wagons over the *rockies* to Cal. during the *Dust Bowl* they could surely get a concrete truck into space now.
> - 987Ron


Sorry *987*, not familiar with your USA religious cults. I thought the first *Dust Bowl* was held on January 15, 1967 and the *rockies* were invented by the chain gangs during the depression of 2007..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here is one for you Pottz-

*'Not backed by science:' LA County sheriff will not enforce new mask mandate*
https://news.yahoo.com/not-backed-science-la-county-192256998.html


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> A concrete truck crashed in 1959 near Winganon, Oklahoma. The mixer was too heavy to move so they left it. The locals have since repainted it to look like a NASA space capsule.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning all, breakfast and coffee on the porch done. 63 Anniversary today. Wife and I no longer gift, just cards and a big hug. Works for me.
> 90s later, high humidiity, rain this afternoon and the next few days. So must mow the yard, will adorn myself with "Gnatz Off" and brave the yard.
> Afternoon a bit of shop time, dinner with the wife.
> 
> Have a great day…..stay cool, in more ways than one.
> 
> - 987Ron


Congradulations!!! Enjoy the day


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> Here is one for you Pottz-
> 
> 
> Not backed by science: LA County sheriff will not enforce new mask mandate*
> https://news.yahoo.com/not-backed-science-la-county-192256998.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah they got better things to do.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


sounds good !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all, breakfast and coffee on the porch done. 63 Anniversary today. Wife and I no longer gift, just cards and a big hug. Works for me.
> 90s later, high humidiity, rain this afternoon and the next few days. So must mow the yard, will adorn myself with "Gnatz Off" and brave the yard.
> Afternoon a bit of shop time, dinner with the wife.
> 
> Have a great day…..stay cool, in more ways than one.
> 
> - 987Ron


Congratulations!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Pfft. Nada-burger. My bet, Publicity stunt. He has a beef with the Overlords cause they defunded his department, wants more, and will retract his position if they give it to him. He also has an election coming up. He was the guy said he would do something about Illegals to get himself elected - got elected - then didnt do anything about Illegals.

And anyway, the local PD departments dont need his assistance, they will beat you up for not wearing a mask just fine without him.


> Here is one for you Pottz-
> 
> 
> Not backed by science: LA County sheriff will not enforce new mask mandate*
> https://news.yahoo.com/not-backed-science-la-county-192256998.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Fart Jokes? Really? Cat fights are one thing, I enjoy spectatin a good kitty fight now and then. But fart-jokes, now there is a cause for concern.



> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Coning soon to a theater near YOU. Gonna be some mostly peaceful riotin in France in 3, 2, 1…...........


----------



## RichT

> Fart Jokes? Really? Cat fights are one thing, I enjoy spectatin a good kitty fight now and then. But fart-jokes, now there is a cause for concern.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Since when did you decide to act like a grownup? I love juvenile humor. Check out Bob & Tom's Camel Toe song sometime and channel your inner eight-grader.

A guy is going to meet his girlfriend's parents for the first time. He's very nervous, and with that comes severe flatulence. As he's sitting at the dining table with her family, he's overcome with pressure and lets a SBD go. The girls father yells at the dog lying under the table "Spot, get out of there."

Confident, as pressure grows again he feels more comfortable letting it out. "Spot!" the father screams "get out of there."

Completely assured he's safe now, more are released. "Spot!" the father yells "get out of there before he s$%ts on you!"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Fart Jokes? Really? Cat fights are one thing, I enjoy spectatin a good kitty fight now and then. But fart-jokes, now there is a cause for concern.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> Since when did you decide to act like a grownup? I love juvenile humor. Check out Bob & Tom s Camel Toe song sometime and channel your inner eight-grader.
> 
> A guy is going to meet his girlfriend s parents for the first time. He s very nervous, and with that comes severe flatulence. As he s sitting at the dining table with her family, he s overcome with pressure and lets a SBD go. The girls father yells at the dog lying under the table "Spot, get out of there."
> 
> Confident, as pressure grows again he feels more comfortable letting it out. "Spot!" the father screams "get out of there."
> 
> Completely assured he s safe now, more are released. "Spot!" the father yells "get out of there before he s$%ts on you!"
> 
> - Rich


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pfft. Nada-burger. My bet, Publicity stunt. He has a beef with the Overlords cause they defunded his department, wants more, and will retract his position if they give it to him.  He also has an election coming up. He was the guy said he would do something about Illegals to get himself elected - got elected - then didnt do anything about Illegals.
> 
> And anyway, the local PD departments dont need his assistance, they will beat you up for not wearing a mask just fine without him.
> 
> Here is one for you Pottz-
> 
> 
> Not backed by science: LA County sheriff will not enforce new mask mandate*
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


That only happens in Europe. The only ones beaten here for mask violations are the ones that attack airline stewardesses when told they need to comply with rules. They actually do work. Flu and colds disappeared last year ;-) Long before covid, my sister caught severe colds and flu flying without a mask. The last time she flew without one was 2018, I think. She spent 10 days so her 2 week vacation in bed ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I wondered when this started. 
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/8382#reply-5410434


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


good one bob


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My buddy was at a Funeral for a Vet few weeks ago. Some nutjob went off about baby killer, and so on. During his presentation said nutjob came up the Marine doing his JOB and tried to grab his cover. Gus said the Marine stopped, turned around and raised his right hand to said nutjobs face and began to go off Drill Instructor style. Taken aback by the verbal onslaught nutjob slipped and fell over coffin into the hole. Marine told the guy if you get out and start that trash again I promise you will be staying in that hole forever.

Then continued his presentation.

You will Respect the uniform, or REAP the wrath of the Dragon.


----------



## 987Ron

Yard mowed, rain started 3 min later. When things work out it is great. Now a shower and do nothing. 


> - woodbutcherbynight


Imagine being in a car like this on a hill and get bumped hard enough to turn you over. Roll tide roll. No that's Alabama.


----------



## corelz125

Bambi, the blonde in her fourth freshman year at UCLA,
sat in her U.S. Government class.
The professor asked Bambi if she knew what Roe vs.
Wade was about.
Bambi thought a moment, then answered,
"that was the decision George Washington had to make when
he decided to cross the Delaware."


----------



## corelz125

A Russian and an American wrestler were set to square off for the Olympic Gold Medal. Before the final match, the American wrestler's trainer came to him and said, "now, don't forget all the research we've done on this Russian. He's never lost a match because of this 'Pretzel' hold he has, whatever you do don't let him get you in this hold! If he does, you're finished!"

The wrestler nodded in acknowledgment.

As the match started, the American and the Russian circled each other several times, looking for an opening. All of a sudden, the Russian lunged forward, grabbing the American and wrapping him up in the dreaded pretzel hold.

A sigh of disappointment arose from the crowd and the trainer buried his face in his hands, for he knew all was lost. He couldn't watch the inevitable happen. Suddenly, there was a scream, then a cheer from the crowd and the trainer raised his eyes just in time to watch the Russian go flying up in the air. His back hit the mat with a thud and the American collapsed on top of him making the pin and winning the match.

The trainer was astounded. When he finally got the American wrestler alone, he asked, "how did you ever get out of that hold? No one has ever done it before!"

The wrestler answered,"well, I was ready to give up when he got me in that hold but at the last moment, I opened my eyes and saw his genitals right in front of my face. I had nothing to lose so with my last ounce of strength I stretched out my neck and bit those babies just as hard as I could."

"So, the trainer exclaimed, 'that is what finished him off?!"

"Not really. You'd be amazed how strong you get when you bite your own junk."


----------



## DevinT

Sorry I haven't been around much since Tuesday. Our baby came early. We went in for routine checkups and got admitted to the hospital and shortly thereafter were taken into the OR for an emergency C-section. Wife (who did all the work) and baby are doing good now but it was touch and go for a bit. Hope they will discharge us today. Been in the hospital for 5 days together now.

Meet baby Orion, 6 lbs 1 ounce, 16.34 inches long, and born on July 13 at 9:16P


----------



## 987Ron

Sure is a good looking lad. Congratulations on the addition to the family. And Mom do not forget to take care on yourself. You are more important now than before.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Many blessings to you and the newborn…


----------



## DevinT

Thank you so much. He is a handsome looker, isn't he? Already a hoot at 5 days old. Grabbing his bottle by himself, pulling down his hat, and lounging.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa - a good one.

Ron Happy Anniversary

Brian - I like a fart joke. the child in me.

Gunny - I would like to find a stick often.

Wow! Devin Beautiful! and congrats

Gotta go to dinner. Boys were down 4 after 9. My partner was whining about how we got out negotiated on the first tee (played off the low ball) so I knew I was in this alone. Shot -1 on the back to work a tie with our wives. No more playing off the low ball ,(some times you buck up) we would have won by 3 if we all got our shots.

Cards and dinner next.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Sorry I haven't been around much since Tuesday. Our baby came early. We went in for routine checkups and got admitted to the hospital and shortly thereafter were taken into the OR for an emergency C-section. Wife (who did all the work) and baby are doing good now but it was touch and go for a bit. Hope they will discharge us today. Been in the hospital for 5 days together now.
> 
> Meet baby Orion, 6 lbs 1 ounce, 16.34 inches long, and born on July 13 at 9:16P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Commentary… *Today we had Ron posting a landmark anniversary- congratulations. 63 years with someone and I have a difficult time after 60 minutes… Good job Ron and Mrs.

Now we added a newborn LumberJock Orion to our group, from Devin… I consider it a very rememberable Sunday here at the Garage… has there ever been a newborn baby introduced here on Lumberjocks? More importantly, he comes from one of our own- best to you Devin, and thank you for sharing him with us.

Hmm I wonder if Pottz will comment on Corelz's joke #2 before he comments on baby Orion? Hope to find out soon.

Finally, will the Duck come in and make an Orion comment?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Since when did you decide to act like a grownup?
> 
> - Rich


Yes, I know you are being sarcastic.

Has nothing to do with age. More about intellectual pursuits. Irony and sarcasm are aiming for the high bar. Fart jokes, aiming for the mud where amoebas thrive. Even youngsters can understand and be amused by the irony in Huck thinking he was going to hell for doing God´s work in aiding Jim in his pursuit for freedom - or, at least, they used to before all that intellectual stuff got purged as icky wrongthink.

But even masters of human absurdity like George Carlin had their array of fart jokes to appease the amoeba crowd.

Anyway, it is all good, I have other playgrounds to ply in. (yes, that is not a spelling error).


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

A new Cancer soul has been brought into the World.

Congrats, Devin!!!


----------



## pottz

> A Russian and an American wrestler were set to square off for the Olympic Gold Medal. Before the final match, the American wrestler's trainer came to him and said, "now, don't forget all the research we've done on this Russian. He's never lost a match because of this 'Pretzel' hold he has, whatever you do don't let him get you in this hold! If he does, you're finished!"
> 
> The wrestler nodded in acknowledgment.
> 
> As the match started, the American and the Russian circled each other several times, looking for an opening. All of a sudden, the Russian lunged forward, grabbing the American and wrapping him up in the dreaded pretzel hold.
> 
> A sigh of disappointment arose from the crowd and the trainer buried his face in his hands, for he knew all was lost. He couldn't watch the inevitable happen. Suddenly, there was a scream, then a cheer from the crowd and the trainer raised his eyes just in time to watch the Russian go flying up in the air. His back hit the mat with a thud and the American collapsed on top of him making the pin and winning the match.
> 
> The trainer was astounded. When he finally got the American wrestler alone, he asked, "how did you ever get out of that hold? No one has ever done it before!"
> 
> The wrestler answered,"well, I was ready to give up when he got me in that hold but at the last moment, I opened my eyes and saw his genitals right in front of my face. I had nothing to lose so with my last ounce of strength I stretched out my neck and bit those babies just as hard as I could."
> 
> "So, the trainer exclaimed, 'that is what finished him off?!"
> 
> "Not really. You'd be amazed how strong you get when you bite your own junk."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> Sorry I haven't been around much since Tuesday. Our baby came early. We went in for routine checkups and got admitted to the hospital and shortly thereafter were taken into the OR for an emergency C-section. Wife (who did all the work) and baby are doing good now but it was touch and go for a bit. Hope they will discharge us today. Been in the hospital for 5 days together now.
> 
> Meet baby Orion, 6 lbs 1 ounce, 16.34 inches long, and born on July 13 at 9:16P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


congrats to you and your spouse he is simply beautiful beautiful devon.now the journey begins,good luck-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Yes, Brian, I thought something similar; Cancer sign- if it was my child then a full chart is desirable. On a positive note, Orion's Cancer sign is compatible with uncle Pottz's Taurus sign…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## DevinT

LoL. Yup. He may not be mobile yet but those legs are pumping whenever I try to put those pants on


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Congrats Devin. Good looking baby.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Finally, will the Duck come in and make an *O*rion comment?


Congrats *DT*... a chip off the *O* block! Can't keep away from those hand tools… a *C-section* to boot! He'd still be lazing about inside if the doctor used a *SawStop*.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> LoL. Yup. He may not be mobile yet but those legs are pumping whenever I try to put those pants on
> 
> - DevinT


It's the pinky fingers you have to watch out for. I always felt like I was gonna rip them right off when putting shirts on.

Congrats.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny good one- IMO this sounds similar to Corelz taking the Dire wolf to the Vets for an ultrasound.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Finally, will the Duck come in and make an *O*rion comment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats *DT*... a chip off the *O* block! Can t keep away from those hand tools… a *C-section* to boot! He d still be lazing about inside if the doctor used a *SawStop*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


+1 Your post made my day…


----------



## RichT

> Fart jokes, aiming for the mud where amoebas thrive.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I'm kinda busy right now doubling my genetic material and preparing to reproduce asexually. The two of us will catch you later.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Rich with regards to humor…










Does anyone remember using a lighter to see the flash from a fart?






Not for me but just a public service announcement…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Fart jokes, aiming for the mud where amoebas thrive.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> 
> I m kinda busy right now doubling my genetic material and preparing to reproduce asexually. The two of us will catch you later.
> 
> - Rich


We operate on a Don't Ask and Don't Tell. Some might even say, Don't want to know either…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Changed out my LED flag floodlight this afternoon. Easy enough to do but did not last the 35,000 hours they claim. A professor at Georgia Tech has been collecting broken LED floodlights as a ongoing research project so I will drop the latest unit off to him.

For last 7 years I have been converting over to LED lights, inside and outside. While I have yet to have an inside LED fail outside lights are different story. Lots of options, way too many use cheap electronics, price point doesn't seem to matter. 10watt are epic fails no matter the brand. By fail I mean less than a 2 year life span of dusk to dawn use. Have bought 10, all died. Manufacture sent me upgraded ones twice and the last time just sent me 30 watt units that do hold up. Only one has failed and recently. That one is on peak of house so it will require a cloudy day for me to get on roof to access it and change out. Lightning Ever seems to be about the most reliable, any other brand has been so so. Have taken a few apart and seen the cheap innards. LED's themselves rarely fail but the driver for them, yup cheap as hell.

Quality has gotten better but a far cry from the miracle longevity as compared to 75-150 traditional flood lamp life.

Not impressed with replacement flood lamps as the socket is still exposed and thus still the weak link in the chain for longevity.

As for the amount and quality of light, very impressive and much cheaper to run as I do on dusk to dawn sensors.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 LED hours they say but what do we actually get. Good stuff let us know what you find out…


----------



## CWWoodworking

We built 3 years ago. Bought 30+ led lights. 3 were dead before install. 2 cords were bad. Have replaced 4 lights over the past 3 yrs.

Not exactly a stellar record.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- any thoughts on this liberal news-

*Wary and Weary, Los Angeles Largely Accepts Restored Mask Mandate*

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/07/18/us/la-masks-covid.html

I give thanks that I live in AZ… no government masks mandates…

Quick question since it is relevant to the "fart". While wearing a "mask" can you smell a fart? If so how does that mask prevent the COVID?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- any thoughts on this liberal news-
> 
> *Wary and Weary, Los Angeles Largely Accepts Restored Mask Mandate*
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/07/18/us/la-masks-covid.html
> 
> I give thanks that I live in AZ… no government masks mandates…
> 
> Quick question since it is relevant to the "fart". While wearing a "mask" can you smell a fart? If so how does that mask prevent the COVID?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


cant read the article unless i subsrcibe.yeah were all sick of this on and off nonsense.no one has a clue.as far as the masks do they really help.well if someone farts i can still smell it so what does that tell ya.


----------



## corelz125

Congratulations on the baby Devin. Get your sleep in now before you go home.

The masks do help nobody was getting sick last year now a cold has been running rampant around here.

I have led Interior bulbs burn out in about a year. When I replaced the cfl that was supposed to last longer and save energy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz- any thoughts on this liberal news-
> 
> *Wary and Weary, Los Angeles Largely Accepts Restored Mask Mandate*
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/07/18/us/la-masks-covid.html
> 
> I give thanks that I live in AZ… no government masks mandates…
> 
> Quick question since it is relevant to the "fart". While wearing a "mask" can you smell a fart? If so how does that mask prevent the COVID?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


When my mother graduated nurses training in 1948, she said most of the patients in critical care were young girls in Iron Lungs with Polio. Dr. Jonas Salk invented the polio vaccine. He stopped the Polio epidemic. There are just a handful of polio cases in the United States every year today.

https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/02/27/why-facts-dont-change-our-minds

A few key quotes from why facts don't change our minds.

"Stripped of a lot of what might be called cognitive-science-ese, Mercier and Sperber's argument runs, more or less, as follows: Humans' biggest advantage over other species is our ability to coöperate. Coöperation is difficult to establish and almost as difficult to sustain. For any individual, freeloading is always the best course of action. Reason developed not to enable us to solve abstract, logical problems or even to help us draw conclusions from unfamiliar data; rather, it developed to resolve the problems posed by living in collaborative groups."

"If reason is designed to generate sound judgments, then it's hard to conceive of a more serious design flaw than confirmation bias. Imagine, Mercier and Sperber suggest, a mouse that thinks the way we do. Such a mouse, "bent on confirming its belief that there are no cats around," would soon be dinner. To the extent that confirmation bias leads people to dismiss evidence of new or underappreciated threats-the human equivalent of the cat around the corner-it's a trait that should have been selected against. The fact that both we and it survive, Mercier and Sperber argue, proves that it must have some adaptive function, and that function, they maintain, is related to our "hypersociability." "

"One way to look at science is as a system that corrects for people's natural inclinations. In a well-run laboratory, there's no room for myside bias; the results have to be reproducible in other laboratories, by researchers who have no motive to confirm them. And this, it could be argued, is why the system has proved so successful. At any given moment, a field may be dominated by squabbles, but, in the end, the methodology prevails. Science moves forward, even as we remain stuck in place."

"In "Denying to the Grave: Why We Ignore the Facts That Will Save Us" (Oxford), Jack Gorman, a psychiatrist, and his daughter, Sara Gorman, a public-health specialist, probe the gap between what science tells us and what we tell ourselves. Their concern is with those persistent beliefs which are not just demonstrably false but also potentially deadly, like the conviction that vaccines are hazardous. Of course, what's hazardous is not being vaccinated; that's why vaccines were created in the first place. "Immunization is one of the triumphs of modern medicine," the Gormans note. But no matter how many scientific studies conclude that vaccines are safe, and that there's no link between immunizations and autism, anti-vaxxers remain unmoved."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> +1 Rich with regards to humor…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone remember using a lighter to see the flash from a fart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for me but just a public service announcement…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


A late friend who piloted bombers over Europe in WWII told me they used to burn off flatulence when guys were sleeping. He said if they didn't have their shorts on, it burned all the hair off their @$$ ;-))

Bill completed his 25 mission quota when the life expectancy of a crew was 6. It was near the end of the war, there was a pilot shortage, so they assigned him a few more.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Fa*R*t jokes, aiming for the mud where amoebas thrive.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


I felt the depth of your chagrin *woody* and was also totally offended and humiliated. Was on the brink of reporting this sleazy thread to the administrator on the highest







( *perch*).
Then I realised there was an "*R*" in the topic… sniffed out my mistake and yawl back on my Chrissy list… fart bags for everyone.
Some may prefer to call them *small explosions between the legs*!

Why do farts smell?... for the benefit of the deaf!



> Does anyone remember using a lighter to see the flash from a fart?
> 
> Not for me but just a public service announcement… *(bull********************)*...
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Yep, when in both cadets and scouts… I managed a singed chocolate starfish every time, but was never awarded a purple heart in cadets.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Most of our LEDs have been good. The outside is on motion sensors. I got some for the kitchen. One failed within 6 months. I got it from Lowes. Beautiful Chinese junk! The company websites said parts were available, but there was no stock or any way to order them. I found an LED driver that had our load in the operating range. It would not fire our LEDs. I found a sale on the LEDS fixture on Lowes for 80% off ;-)) I bought several and use them in the hallway and utility room as spares for the kitchen. SWMBO likes the design style. The rest of them have been working for years now.

The one issue about LEDs and other electronics is their power factor; volts out of sync with the amps. On the large power grid, it doesn't matter. If too much of this load is on a small generator, they will not work.


----------



## pottz

ive changed every bulb,and flouresent tube in my house too led's.so far no failures.maybe ive been lucky?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We have a lifetime supply of the 60 watt Edison base fluorescents. When the hotel our grandson worked for switched to LEDs they had cases of fluorescents to get rid of ;-)) They are free and last about 2 years and are much more efficient than incandescents.


----------



## RichT

> We operate on a Don t Ask and Don t Tell. Some might even say, Don t want to know either…..
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Sorry. I should have realized that amoeba procreation discussions are not appropriate for Gunny's Garage.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> We operate on a Don t Ask and Don t Tell. Some might even say, Don t want to know either…..
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Sorry. I should have realized that amoeba procreation discussions are not appropriate for Gunny s Garage.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ive changed every bulb,and flouresent tube in my house too led s.so far no failures.maybe ive been lucky?
> 
> - pottz


Nah, inside ones I have not had any failures as well. Water intrusion has been a significant issue for outside lights.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ive changed every bulb,and flouresent tube in my house too led s.so far no failures.maybe ive been lucky?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nah, inside ones I have not had any failures as well. Water intrusion has been a significant issue for outside lights.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Are they UL or Canadian Standards listed for wet locations?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A couple of years ago Electrical Contractor magazine warned up to 5% of the safety devices imported into this country are counterfeit. It would not surprise me if they are building garbage that isn't really waterproof.

When I was troubleshooting electrical systems I found lots of waterproof conduits and conduit systems on gas station canopies that were full of water. I made illegal repairs. I drill drain hose to let the water out ;-)) Underground and exterior conduit systems rated for use do not necessarily keep the water out. The couplings are designed to maintain the ground rather than be waterproof.

Equipment like light fixtures are supposed to keep water out.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all.

A bit fuzzy after a fun night.

Off to Ga to hunt exotic Gnats.

388 miles to go. Hope Moke is easy on me as I drive. Yes I will keep it reasonable.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ive changed every bulb,and flouresent tube in my house too led s.so far no failures.maybe ive been lucky?
> 
> - pottz


Luck be buggered, I hear that if you ever decide to turn them on, you might cop a few failures… but hell, groping in the dark is *eco friendly* and saves a bucketload of shekels.


----------



## CWWoodworking

French walnut with solid wood boarder. This was a fun one for me. Most tables don't get any solid wood.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. bit of a storm last evening, wind and rain for an hour. Todays task pick up the debris…a couple of small pine tree limbs and a lot of pine cones in the yard. Pine trees are messy, as is the Saw Tooth Oak in the back. 
Shop time, 6 slate coasters to go for the Key West House owner…2 done. My little laser is a bit slow on these.

Petey Have fun in N. Ga. Gnats and all.

Later


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Athletes to sleep on 'anti-sex' cardboard beds at Olympic Games amid COVID*










https://nypost.com/2021/07/18/athletes-to-sleep-on-anti-sex-cardboard-beds-at-olympic-games/


----------



## pottz

> French walnut with solid wood boarder. This was a fun one for me. Most tables don't get any solid wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


looks gorgeous but im sure the pic doesn't show it off too well.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Athletes to sleep on 'anti-sex' cardboard beds at Olympic Games amid COVID*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2021/07/18/athletes-to-sleep-on-anti-sex-cardboard-beds-at-olympic-games/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah okay, sure that will work….. NOT


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> We operate on a Don t Ask and Don t Tell. Some might even say, Don t want to know either…..
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Sorry. I should have realized that amoeba procreation discussions are not appropriate for Gunny s Garage.
> 
> - Rich


Why should we know?... I ask do you use "yeast"?

Asexual Reproduction in Amoeba and Yeast -





Approved for American High schools Biology classrooms… but I wouldn't add this to the discussion with the students but here at the Garage, and we have the Pottz approved Corelz jokes, I ask "How or What" is your bread made?

The most common answer- flower-water-yeast… let it rise… roll it out… bake… Yum!

Thank you for the Amoeba reproduction cycle…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Athletes to sleep on 'anti-sex' cardboard beds at Olympic Games amid COVID*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2021/07/18/athletes-to-sleep-on-anti-sex-cardboard-beds-at-olympic-games/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Yeah okay, sure that will work….. NOT
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


IMO- the animal will always want to seek out sexual gratification… I am sure that there are others who could suggest an alternative to do "Olympic push-ups"...

Please excuse me Gunny the things that went on in the gas station in my work day (1960's).... many life experiences learned… this is before the current camera of today workplace…


----------



## pottz

looks like another of your friends dw ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- not a friend but I did look at the link… I like this type of video art, but more so in the past.

Question to others: "What type of movies/videos have you shared with young people?"

Please share…


----------



## corelz125

Who needs a bed sure there's other furniture in the room


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Who needs a bed sure there s other furniture in the room
> 
> - corelz125


what piece of furniture can support a 2 person pushup?...


----------



## BurlyBob

I'm pretty sure the floor could.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I m pretty sure the floor could.
> 
> - BurlyBob


+1


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I m pretty sure the floor could.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Absolutely


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Athletes to sleep on 'anti-sex' cardboard beds at Olympic Games amid COVID*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2021/07/18/athletes-to-sleep-on-anti-sex-cardboard-beds-at-olympic-games/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


By the time they get to that point, covid has already chosen its course ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Brakes are overrated.


----------



## moke

Congrats Devin, not that I am an expert but my wife told me babies born by C section have perfect shaped heads. And he has lots of hair! I would keep him away from the Duck….he is a little young for wine…..just sayin'

I reached a milestone yesterday, I had a huge pile of gravel from construction, and I have places for it, but has to be shoveled by hand and hauled in a tractor pulled dump cart. and yesterday I got to the 50% mark. Only 25 more loads and I'm done! well. kinda, I have 8,000 sq ft of grass to plant. I haul a few loads then. I'm building a bench, so I go in work on it for a while.


----------



## 987Ron

Our afternoon rain has started. Light but cools things off a bit. Tomorrows chore, replace about 3ft of a 4th tall chain link fence. Bottom was torn, twisted some from a lawn mower. Needs fixing before Duke comes back.

Off to the porch with a Flensburger Dunkel, some cheese and crackers. down to 81. Ceiling fan and a cold Bier will make it tolerable. Light rain, golfers hurrying by.

Cardboard beds seem discriminating to me. The big guys and gals could crush one, the little gymnasts no. I thought the Olympics was inclusive. What do I know.


----------



## corelz125

Gunny you must have the most clue less drivers in the country


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny you must have the most clue less drivers in the country
> 
> - corelz125


I do wonder some days, keeps me busy though repairs are not cheap.


----------



## CWWoodworking

16 piece pie, 10.5' santos rosewood. No finish yet. Waterfall edge. Which takes FOREVER on a pie.


----------



## pottz

> 16 piece pie, 10.5' santos rosewood. No finish yet. Waterfall edge. Which takes FOREVER on a pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


wow gonna be some real eye candy thats for sure.i just wish the pic's gave that kinda work justice.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Many memories with men's magazine and the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit model of the year… Now I see some changes to the infamous issue…

*Leyna Bloom is Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Issue's first transgender cover star*










https://pagesix.com/2021/07/19/leyna-bloom-is-sports-illustrated-swims-first-transgender-cover-star/


----------



## pottz

as bob dylan said it best,the times they are a changing.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> as bob dylan said it best,the times they are a changing.
> 
> - pottz


Not all change is a good thing ya know?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> 16 piece pie, 10.5' santos rosewood. No finish yet. Waterfall edge. Which takes FOREVER on a pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> wow gonna be some real eye candy thats for sure.i just wish the pic s gave that kinda work justice.
> 
> - pottz


Thank you. I wish my phone took better. Maybe I shouldn't let it sit in saw dust all day? Lol.

What you been working on?

In the home shop, i started on my veneer press. It's going to be 6.5' x 10.5'. That size I can fit just about anything I want or my new job would require. Long term goal is to work from home one day. I will probably take down my spray booth to fit it. I can still spray without it, just have to set up zip walls.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> as bob dylan said it best,the times they are a changing.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not all change is a good thing ya know?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Meh, I say who cares. There is endless amounts of smut available online if one wants to partake. At least that's what I've been told. . Print smut is kinda dead anyway. Playboy doesn't even have nudity anymore right?


----------



## pottz

> 16 piece pie, 10.5' santos rosewood. No finish yet. Waterfall edge. Which takes FOREVER on a pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> wow gonna be some real eye candy thats for sure.i just wish the pic s gave that kinda work justice.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thank you. I wish my phone took better. Maybe I shouldn't let it sit in saw dust all day? Lol.
> 
> What you been working on?
> 
> In the home shop, i started on my veneer press. It's going to be 6.5' x 10.5'. That size I can fit just about anything I want or my new job would require. Long term goal is to work from home one day. I will probably take down my spray booth to fit it. I can still spray without it, just have to set up zip walls.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


just a quick mahogany plant shelf over the weekend,right now working on projects for the beer swap.this is my first one, so far a lot of fun,and ill get some beer in the end.


----------



## pottz

> as bob dylan said it best,the times they are a changing.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not all change is a good thing ya know?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Meh, I say who cares. There is endless amounts of smut available online if one wants to partake. At least that's what I've been told. . Print smut is kinda dead anyway. Playboy doesn't even have nudity anymore right?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


are they still in business.magazines are a dying format.hell i dont even have one subsrciption anymore.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> are they still in business.magazines are a dying format*.hell i dont even have one subsrciption anymore.*
> 
> - pottz


If the subscription was to Playboy then I hope that you read the articles… as some used to say…

Do you remember when I posted a pic of Hugh Hefner? what was your response I don't remember

Yes, the times are changing and one should remember "In transition, no lifestyle is painless" or "Adapt or Perish".


----------



## pottz

i always try to be open to the changes life gives us,if not you will fight a losing battle.as for people i just feel everyone needs to do what makes them happy,whether excepted or not.when i was younger i never seemed to make my dad happy with my choices,but i said to myself,do i make him happy or me.i chose me,so far it's been a good choice.peace and goodnight jocks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good commentary Pottz-

I consider myself a conservative Libertarian- if something does not hurt me or society… but doesn't require me to follow a belief that I don't believe in…

May I suggest a book by Aryan Rand "the Virtue of Selfishness". *


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 16 piece pie, 10.5' santos rosewood. No finish yet. Waterfall edge. Which takes FOREVER on a pie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


WOW! Eye candy ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gunny you must have the most clue less drivers in the country
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Good commentary Pottz-
> 
> I consider myself a conservative Libertarian- if something does not hurt me or society… but doesn t require me to follow a belief that I don t believe in…
> 
> May I suggest a book by Aryan Rand "the Virtue of Selfishness". *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


She missed motherhood. Lucky kids, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Moon and America 1969- * we did it! we beat others but now we have some competition…

This IMO is a landmark accomplishment for me and my fellow Americans… and here is a good article on this.

July 19, 1969…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Athletes to sleep on 'anti-sex' cardboard beds at Olympic Games amid COVID*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://nypost.com/2021/07/18/athletes-to-sleep-on-anti-sex-cardboard-beds-at-olympic-games/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Next they'll be stopping them from drinking, smoking, injecting and eating bloody *Hot Pockets*...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> If the subscription was to Playboy then I hope that you read the articles… as some used to say…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


I hate reading and unashamedly own up to *"not buying for the articles….."*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *The Moon and America 1969- * we did it! we beat others but now we have some competition…
> 
> This IMO is a landmark accomplishment for me and my fellow Americans… and here is a good article on this.
> 
> July 19, 19*69*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


C'mon *DW*, you don't believe that crap… it was a greater conspiracy than *climate change* and *C19*....
It was done in a studio… just like in *Greta Thunberg*'s head and the *Wuhan Laboratories*!

I think that *'69* revelation was in one of your Playboy articles.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Stole the * '500*... just to add to *pottzy*'s stats phobia!


----------



## Peteybadboy

CW nice work!

Burly - floor always works

Landing on the moon, I stayed up to watch it.

Ron It rained here too. Probably cart path only today. Boys v. girls for 4 days Almost a white out on 75 4 different down pours…I was ready for a cocktail when we finally stopped!

Too many people up and around me. I like quiet mornings.

DW I also noted the changes in S.I. NY post covers these things and more

Have a great day all


----------



## 987Ron

Up early for me 5am, coffee and in the shop by 7. Laser project working. Off for breakfast while this runs. 
Fix the fence if todays rains hold off. Muggy already.

Sometimes I miss Okla. summers, hot, dry, sunny. Maybe not.

Have a great round Petey. The rest of you just a great day. Amuse someone.


----------



## DS

Inadvertent Grandpa of the Week;

My daughter commented how my 2 year old grandson goes around putting "interesting rocks" in his pockets that she later finds in the laundry, just like his older brothers did.

So, I thought, why not get them some really interesting rocks and send them over?
I found a bunch of brightly colored stones on Amazon and ordered them.









When I knew they had arrived I asked my daughter how it went and she said they were super stoked.
They now had all of the "Infinity Stones"!

Apparently it is a thing right now with some Marvel movie, or what not.
Never heard of it before, but, it sparked a Marvel movie marathon weekend at their house where they role played with the stones.

Go figure… glad it went well, I guess. 
So I got to be the cool grandpa for a couple of days, anyways.


----------



## 987Ron

Finished my fence repair project. Then 10 min. later rain. Suppose to rain most of the day, hope Petey in N. GA gets his golf game in. 
In the shop with the laser. AC on. Best place to be. Wife is dog sitting the Corgi, my name for him is Sir Barksalot. Odd dog.


----------



## corelz125

Seem to have to dog sit a lot for the Corgi Ron.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Congrats Pottz, Corona, the show, and Gunny have a total of 21197 posts!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* I hope you hit a home run in the Boys vs girls for 4 days ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Caution warning for travelers passing through on I-5 and I-90 in Seattle. There have been nearly 200 reports of rocks and concrete hitting vehicles since April. Saturday night there were 4 incidents with 2 drivers injured. There is a homeless camp above I-90 known to be a source of activities. The camp is on state property along the freeway within the Seattle chity limits. The state patrol is calling for Seattle and Dept. of Transportation to clean up the risky camp. Lots of finger pointing and irresponsibility as the state and chity wait for fatalities to prove the level of risks to motivate action. Seattle Mayor Jenny Durkin said in a news interview they take these issues seriously.










Psychologists say a primary trait of narcissists is pathological lying and the primary personality defect in politicians' is narcissism and Dunning Kruger Effect.

One more concern of downtown businesses as customers' add one more reason to avoid downtown.


----------



## pottz

> Congrats Pottz, Corona, the show, and Gunny have a total of 21197 posts!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


man we talk a lot-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Congrats Pottz, Corona, the show, and Gunny have a total of 21197 posts!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> man we talk a lot-lol.
> 
> - pottz


If site visits are a revenue source, you should get a bonus ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I see the Boeing Classic golf tournament is coming to Snoqualmie Ridge. * Interested Petey?*


----------



## 987Ron

> Seem to have to dog sit a lot for the Corgi Ron.
> 
> - corelz125


We live 4 blocks from the son's home. If the son and daughter-in-law both have things todo then yes we get the Corgi. we being "retired" and close. Big fenced in back, lots for a Corgi to explore. Wife always is more than happy to do it. Today big Univ. Dept. meeting, son is senior Ph.D. in the Dept. and daughter -in-law is way up there also.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Looking forward to seeing if the Duck has anything to say about this Bezos' spacecraft-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Looking forward to seeing if the Duck has anything to say about this Bezos spacecraft-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I found it interesting he gave his CEO position away a couple of weeks before he launched into space.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Looking forward to seeing if the Duck has anything to say about this Bezos spacecraft-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I found it interesting he gave his CEO position away a couple of weeks before he launched into space.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


When you still own the majority and are the richest person on(or around) earth, do titles really matter?

From a business standpoint, it makes sense. If it blows up, head of company is in place already.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No, just the timing seems odd.

Bezos is the only guy I know of who built a fortune losing money -)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Looking forward to seeing if the Duck has anything to say about this Bezos spacecraft-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Hmm, interesting shape…


----------



## corelz125

Three Pastors were having lunch together at a diner.

The first Pastor said, "Ya know,since summer started I've been having trouble with mice in my church. I've tried everything-noise, spray, cats-nothing seems to scare them away.

The second Pastor then said "Yea, me too. I've got hundreds living in the basementof the church. I've set traps and even called an expert to get rid of them, yet they still won't go away."

With a grin on his face, the third Pastor said, "I had the same problem so I baptised all mine and made them members of the church… Haven't seen one back since!!!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Three Pastors were having lunch together at a diner.
> 
> The first Pastor said, "Ya know,since summer started I've been having trouble with mice in my church. I've tried everything-noise, spray, cats-nothing seems to scare them away.
> 
> The second Pastor then said "Yea, me too. I've got hundreds living in the basementof the church. I've set traps and even called an expert to get rid of them, yet they still won't go away."
> 
> With a grin on his face, the third Pastor said, "I had the same problem so I baptised all mine and made them members of the church… Haven't seen one back since!!!"
> 
> - corelz125


a DW +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Looking forward to seeing if the Duck has anything to say about this Bezos spacecraft-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Hmm, interesting shape…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I happen to agree…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*… on July 20, 1976, a Mars successful landing

Viking 1: First U.S. Lander on Mars*

https://www.space.com/18234-viking-1.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Seem to have to dog sit a lot for the Corgi Ron.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> We live 4 blocks from the son s home. If the son and daughter-in-law both have things todo then yes we get the Corgi. we being "retired" and close. Big fenced in back, lots for a Corgi to explore. Wife always is more than happy to do it. Today big Univ. Dept. meeting, son is senior Ph.D. in the Dept. and daughter -in-law is way up there also.
> 
> - 987Ron


Dog sit, laser, golf course, and life… You get my Top Max send off…









As for Gnats? will this help?


----------



## pottz

> Three Pastors were having lunch together at a diner.
> 
> The first Pastor said, "Ya know,since summer started I've been having trouble with mice in my church. I've tried everything-noise, spray, cats-nothing seems to scare them away.
> 
> The second Pastor then said "Yea, me too. I've got hundreds living in the basementof the church. I've set traps and even called an expert to get rid of them, yet they still won't go away."
> 
> With a grin on his face, the third Pastor said, "I had the same problem so I baptised all mine and made them members of the church… Haven't seen one back since!!!"
> 
> - corelz125












sorry buddy below your standards.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## RichT

> - woodbutcherbynight


Reminds me of an old joke about the yuppie lawyer who parallel parked his BMW on a busy avenue and when he opened the door it was ripped off by a passing car.

He leaped out screaming "My BMW! My BMW!"

When a passing pedestrian pointed out to him that his arm had been torn off as well, he looked down at his missing arm and started screaming "My Rolex! My Rolex!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Rich


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Three Pastors were having lunch together at a diner.
> 
> The first Pastor said, "Ya know,since summer started I've been having trouble with mice in my church. I've tried everything-noise, spray, cats-nothing seems to scare them away.
> 
> The second Pastor then said "Yea, me too. I've got hundreds living in the basementof the church. I've set traps and even called an expert to get rid of them, yet they still won't go away."
> 
> With a grin on his face, the third Pastor said, "I had the same problem so I baptised all mine and made them members of the church… Haven't seen one back since!!!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry buddy below your standards.
> 
> - pottz


You are biased, the Joke was what it was… Corelz, posts them as they come as he has said…


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


petey it's me,you home buddy ?


----------



## pottz

> Three Pastors were having lunch together at a diner.
> 
> The first Pastor said, "Ya know,since summer started I've been having trouble with mice in my church. I've tried everything-noise, spray, cats-nothing seems to scare them away.
> 
> The second Pastor then said "Yea, me too. I've got hundreds living in the basementof the church. I've set traps and even called an expert to get rid of them, yet they still won't go away."
> 
> With a grin on his face, the third Pastor said, "I had the same problem so I baptised all mine and made them members of the church… Haven't seen one back since!!!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry buddy below your standards.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You are biased, the Joke was what it was… Corelz, posts them as they come as he has said…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


and i judge em as they come.move over im comin up too the perch dw !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


The YouTube K-9 videos are a fav with me… the dog must be respected…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Three Pastors were having lunch together at a diner.
> 
> The first Pastor said, "Ya know,since summer started I've been having trouble with mice in my church. I've tried everything-noise, spray, cats-nothing seems to scare them away.
> 
> The second Pastor then said "Yea, me too. I've got hundreds living in the basementof the church. I've set traps and even called an expert to get rid of them, yet they still won't go away."
> 
> With a grin on his face, the third Pastor said, "I had the same problem so I baptised all mine and made them members of the church… Haven't seen one back since!!!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry buddy below your standards.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You are biased, the Joke was what it was… Corelz, posts them as they come as he has said…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> and i judge em as they come.move over im comin up too the perch dw !
> 
> - pottz


*+ MANY * you are always welcome up here…


----------



## corelz125

Have to post a few for DW


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx +1


----------



## pottz

> Have to post a few for DW
> 
> - corelz125


kiss arse ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Have to post a few for DW
> 
> - corelz125


remember your under contract ?


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> petey it s me,you home buddy ?
> 
> - pottz


hey it's me,al.you wanna go out for a* "bite"* ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Simmer down, the perch has plenty of room, toast to Kitty.

Kitty Wells - Searching


----------



## RichT

> sorry buddy below your standards.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You are biased, the Joke was what it was… Corelz, posts them as they come as he has said…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Apparently a bit too nuanced for Larry.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .....
> With a grin on his face, the third Pastor said, "I had the same problem so I baptised all mine and made them members of the church… Haven't seen one back since!!!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry buddy below your standards.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You are *biased*, the Joke was what it was… Corelz, posts them as they come as he has said…
> - Desert Woodworker


This mouse disagrees… the *bi assed* *pottzy* may question the humour, but I certify the fact!


> ..... he looked down at his missing arm and started screaming "My Rolex! My Rolex!"
> 
> - Rich


Did he get the *Rolex* back?


----------



## corelz125

I don't recognize contracts until the 1st payment arrives


----------



## Peteybadboy

DS, I had a rock tumbler as a kid, so I bought one a few years ago. Tumbled glass, I have not figured out what to do with the glass yet.

Thanks Topa, we beat them in cards and golf yesterday. Rain out the last 4 holes Kitty Wells , sounds familiar, will look that up.

Pottz thanks for checking in, we are still in GA 3 more days of adult debauchery. Nicklaus course today .

Need to make some breakfast.

Have a good one


----------



## 987Ron

Petey Any Gnats up there.

Up and started a small shop project, nothing to post or brag about, simple support for a bird feeder. Goes inside a 6" dia. Squirrel guard. Rain all afternoon and evening last night. Today a bit better only 45% chance of rain this afternoon. Need some DW and Pottz dry weather for a while.

More coffee and breakfast, wife is fixing waffles and sausage. Gluten free waffles are different. However when someone else is the cook they get to do it their way, even Gluten Free.

I liked the mouse joke. sorta like two of the pastors riding in a taxi after the lunch, one said it is only proper we are sharing a cab, both churches near one another and both in God's work. The second pastor said Yes, you in your way, I in His.


----------



## pottz

> I don t recognize contracts until the 1st payment arrives
> 
> - corelz125


checks in the mail !


----------



## 987Ron

Finished the slate coaster project today, will be delivered later. Posted the following on projects. The coasters have little feet to keep the slate from scratching whatever they set on. 4" square set of 8 with a wire stand to hold them. I only did the engraving, the coasters were found on Amazon. The key fobs were an add on. Two sided imprint. Font is Berkshire Swash.
The home is in Key West, the eagle has to do with its location.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron your project looks great. Here is a link to the project page where you can check it out.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/420443


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - Desert_Woodworker


clothes pin holder im older then dirt :<))))))))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Tony got it correct…


----------



## 987Ron

Clothes Pin Bag for outdoor use and where to find the strait ones for dropping over the back of a chair into a empty milk bottle game.

Thanks DW and Pottz for the comments on the coasters…


----------



## moke

Ron….some very good work there!

When I was 7 or 8 my friend and I used to throw things into my Mom's clothes pin holder! It was a big game, I would find something to throw in there and my Mom would act like she was mad, while smiling…..ahh the simple life!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got back from my Mother's place. Another full day with long to do list. Got everything done and then it started raining. Called it a day and came home. Still alot to do but I did get a few ammo boxes to store stuff in here at my place.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just got back from my Mother s place. Another full day with long to do list. Got everything done and then it started raining. Called it a day and came home. Still alot to do but I did get a few ammo boxes to store stuff in here at my place.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 I enjoyed your post that tells us about the reality of caring for a Mother- Good job…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another mother care reality. She is in lockdown again due to a new covid case in memory care. ;-((

*Ron* The coasters look professional ;-)

I remember clothespin bags. Mostly mom's were just parked on the line ready to go.

I have spotted a few No See Ums (gnats elsewhere, I guess) but just an occasional individual specimen ;-))



> I don t recognize contracts until the 1st payment arrives
> 
> - corelz125


I remember those days ;-(( The business world sucks sometimes, eh? Most of the issues minority contractors blame on racism happened to me too. Might have been worse for them, I don't know. Being the low bidder and general contractors shopping the price among the people who will submit to all demands. After all my tools were stolen, I told my service customers I was done with this BS. Service work is ok, but the real money is in contracting with efficient management. My primary customer told me they would keep me busy if I would continue being in business. They did for about 20 years.

My SIL doing residential contracting for small developers ran into the worst of the worst. They called themselves "The Sub Busters." They prided themselves not paying and bankrupting small subcontractors doing their projects. One year he did about 400k and our daughter was supporting him. They did not bankrupt him, but they gave it their best shot.

A friend who was a small electrical contractor like I was met a classmate at his 40th high school reunion who was a real estate developer. He told Jerry he had 5 projects about to start. He said Jerry was welcome to do 2 of them that were financially sound and he would see that Jerry got paid. He would not let Jerry touch the other 3 since he knew him personally. Most of the subs would not get paid on those 3 projects ;-((


----------



## corelz125

An important executive was telling friends at his country club
about some of his life experiences:
"So I bought this yacht that could carry fifty people and I took
it out for a maiden voyage and it hit a reef and sunk."
"Then I bought an airplane and on the first flight it hit another
plane on the field and burned up."
"Then I married this beautiful blonde and no sooner did I get home
than I found her fooling around with the chauffeur and I had to
divorce her."
"So what's the moral?" one of the others asked.
"Clear as a bell," said the old man.
"If it floats, flies, or screws, ….lease it, …don't buy it."


----------



## corelz125

This one right here explains our govt as good as anything I ever read before….

Once upon a time the government had a vast scrap yard in the middle of a desert.

Congress said, "Someone may steal from it at night." So they created a night watchman position and hired a person for the job.

Then Congress said, "How does the watchman do his job without instruction?" So they created a planning department and hired two people, one person to write the instructions, and one person to do time studies.

Then Congress said, "How will we know the night watchman is doing his tasks correctly?" So they created the Quality Control Department and hired two people. One to do the studies and one to write the reports.

Then Congress said, "How are these people going to get paid?" So they created a time keeper and a payroll officer position, then hired two people for the roles.

Then Congress said, "Who will be accountable for all of these people?" So they created an administrative section and hired three people: An Administrative Officer, Assistant Administrative Officer, and a Legal Secretary.

Then Congress said, "We have had this command in operation for one year and we are $18,000 over budget, we must cut back on overall cost."

So they laid off the night watchman.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> An important executive was telling friends at his country club
> about some of his life experiences:
> "So I bought this yacht that could carry fifty people and I took
> it out for a maiden voyage and it hit a reef and sunk."
> "Then I bought an airplane and on the first flight it hit another
> plane on the field and burned up."
> "Then I married this beautiful blonde and no sooner did I get home
> than I found her fooling around with the chauffeur and I had to
> divorce her."
> "So what's the moral?" one of the others asked.
> "Clear as a bell," said the old man.
> "If it floats, flies, or screws, ….lease it, …don't buy it."
> 
> - corelz125


A friend's Atty told him to find them, wine them, dine them, and play with them, but do not marry them. He was divorced at least twice.


----------



## pottz

> An important executive was telling friends at his country club
> about some of his life experiences:
> "So I bought this yacht that could carry fifty people and I took
> it out for a maiden voyage and it hit a reef and sunk."
> "Then I bought an airplane and on the first flight it hit another
> plane on the field and burned up."
> "Then I married this beautiful blonde and no sooner did I get home
> than I found her fooling around with the chauffeur and I had to
> divorce her."
> "So what's the moral?" one of the others asked.
> "Clear as a bell," said the old man.
> "If it floats, flies, or screws, ….lease it, …don't buy it."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got another section of the shop done and the patio completed. Pressure washing will continue tomorrow.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Here are some more bad pictures.

72" tropical olive. Gets bleached. Curious what it will look like. 









84". Just in case people go by feet, that's right 7' round. And yes, it's a royal pain in the a$$ to maneuver around shop. Chocolate rosewood with cherry boarder and ebony inlay. The cherry gets a chocolate stain.


----------



## pottz

> Here are some more bad pictures.
> 
> 72" tropical olive. Gets bleached. Curious what it will look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 84". Just in case people go by feet, that's right 7' round. And yes, it's a royal pain in the a$$ to maneuver around shop. Chocolate rosewood with cherry boarder and ebony inlay. The cherry gets a chocolate stain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


thats damn sweet cw.just how much will those tables sell for,if i may ask ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Somebody at the state finally got their head out of where the sun will never shine ;-))) 4 more vehicles were hit with rocks today. One woman was in the hospital with minor injuries. 2 drivers chased the lowlife down and held him for police. The judge seemed to get extracted too! He is held on $500,000 bail ;-)) The camp is ordered to be moved tomorrow. DOT reports there are 1400 camps in their property state-wide! Time for some of these freeloaders to fill the millions of jobs that are open. I believe the actions by the 2 drivers prompted the state to extract itself. They are most likely afraid a citizen will damage one of their precious criminals.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*CCW* I'll bet it is a PIA. Maybe gunny could send some scrap tires to put on so you could roll it ;-)) Awesome projects you build.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> An important executive was telling friends at his country club
> about some of his life experiences:
> "So I bought this yacht that could carry fifty people and I took
> it out for a maiden voyage and it hit a reef and sunk."
> "Then I bought an airplane and on the first flight it hit another
> plane on the field and burned up."
> "Then I married this beautiful blonde and no sooner did I get home
> than I found her fooling around with the chauffeur and I had to
> divorce her."
> "So what's the moral?" one of the others asked.
> "Clear as a bell," said the old man.
> "If it floats, flies, or screws, ….lease it, …don't buy it."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


That's a bigger joke than the original ;-)))))


----------



## CWWoodworking

I honest don't know, but an estimate for the 84" is 10g.

I never thought I could do this stuff. But the owner never hesitated. I guess he seen something I didn't know I had. Lol. It is really fun working with cool materials.

I do kinda miss working with solids. The guy that does the solid wood stuff now is in his 70s so hopefully I will get a chance soon.

Speaking of solid wood, we got a pallet of mahogany and cherry from a chair company that went out of business. A lot of 12/4 and 16/4. One of the mahogany pieces is 4" thick and 9" wide. Just beautiful wood.


----------



## corelz125

Pottz what about the 2nd one No comment on that?

All the nice exotic grain and they go and alter it almost every time. What do you use under all the veneer CWW?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> What do you use under all the veneer
> 
> - corelz125


99% of the table are 1" thick. 3/4 garnica poplar ply and 1/4" Baltic birch glued together. Then the veneer gets glued to the poplar.


----------



## pottz

> Got another section of the shop done and the patio completed. Pressure washing will continue tomorrow.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight





> Somebody at the state finally got their head out of where the sun will never shine ;-))) 4 more vehicles were hit with rocks today. One woman was in the hospital with minor injuries. 2 drivers chased the lowlife down and held him for police. The judge seemed to get extracted too! He is held on $500,000 bail ;-)) The camp is ordered to be moved tomorrow. DOT reports there are 1400 camps in their property state-wide! Time for some of these freeloaders to fill the millions of jobs that are open. I believe the actions by the 2 drivers prompted the state to extract itself. They are most likely afraid a citizen will damage one of their precious criminals.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah there are over 9 million jobs,at least what they know about,probably double that,so why are people living on the street saying they cant get a job.many companies even fast food are paying 15 an hour.hell here in l.a. a hamburger restaurant called innout is paying 15-18hr.companies here are begging for help.some of the homeless cant help their situation,but many just dont wanna work period,or are drunks and drug addicts.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz what about the 2nd one No comment on that?
> 
> All the nice exotic grain and they go and alter it almost every time. What do you use under all the veneer CWW?
> 
> - corelz125


one step at a time buddy,lets just get you back on track.we gotta D-etox-W you slowly my friend.ill be with you all night if needed my friend.


----------



## CWWoodworking

IMO factories in my area need to start out at 16-20 minimum. I worked in one for a couple months. It is grueling work for no appreciation. 2 reasons they don't are they hop from place to place and never stay. The other is nobody wants to work 50 hrs/week.

The latter I can understand. People have lives, kids, and want more out of life. It's the double edge sword of just in time, fast paced factories. One week you work 30, next it's 50.


----------



## pottz

> IMO factories in my area need to start out at 16-20 minimum. I worked in one for a couple months. It is grueling work for no appreciation. 2 reasons they don't are they hop from place to place and never stay. The other is nobody wants to work 50 hrs/week.
> 
> The latter I can understand. People have lives, kids, and want more out of life. It's the double edge sword of just in time, fast paced factories. One week you work 30, next it's 50.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


yep and it's not gonna get any better.todays kids are screwed.the days when a man could work a decent job,buy a nice home and raise his kids in a good life are gone.world wide competition have ground down companies into the dirt to survive.i thank god im ready too retire,and hopefully make it to the grave without starving to death and homeless.maybe jeff bezos could kick in a few billion to help out ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Too bad camping wasn't an option when I graduated high school. I got a job milking and working in the field all day for a neighbor. Started milking at 4 AM, finished at 8, worked in the fields all day, started milking at 4 PM, finish at 8, drove home and milked dad's cows, and finished about 1030. Sundays were only 8 hours milking for MacPherson. If dad didn't need help haying or something I sleep all day ;-)) That was about 110 hours a week, plus 8 if dad needed help on Sunday. I didn't know any better. Dad advised me to get educated or a trade, then I could farm, but I'd know better by the time I finished ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> IMO factories in my area need to start out at 16-20 minimum. I worked in one for a couple months. It is grueling work for no appreciation. 2 reasons they don't are they hop from place to place and never stay. The other is nobody wants to work 50 hrs/week.
> 
> The latter I can understand. People have lives, kids, and want more out of life. It's the double edge sword of just in time, fast paced factories. One week you work 30, next it's 50.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> yep and it s not gonna get any better.todays kids are screwed.the days when a man could work a decent job,buy a nice home and raise his kids in a good life are gone.world wide competition have ground down companies into the dirt to survive.i thank god im ready too retire,and hopefully make it to the grave without starving to death and homeless.maybe jeff bezos could kick in a few billion to help out ?
> 
> - pottz


I didn't know it at the time, but it was all predictable. Look at the Tytler Cycle. History repeats itself. We were raised in the period of Abundance. In the 80s we moved to the Greed Period. The US removed all the protections to prevent another Great Recession and Antitrust Laws preventing monopolies were abandoned as were tariffs to protect the American workers. Today we are in Apathy, accept no responsibility for problems and blame everyone else for a system of corruption.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Corona Crazy is back. The docs say the Delta version has a viral load 1,000 times great than the original. It stops the immune system from working long enough to get an advantage over any antibodies. Probably why vaccinated people are getting it. Docs say those who oppose vaccination because it is approved for emergency use only should consider the medications used to treat and save lives are approved for emergency use only too.

A couple of years after Dr Fleming discovered Penicillin he warned to use antibiotics with caution. He was seeing mutations making it slightly less effective. Today the bugs have won. We are facing superbugs without any effective treatments. A friend was in a hospital for 6 months fighting a superbug that started as a foot infection. They thought he would lose his leg, but he finally won the battle. He asked the Doc where he thought he might have contacted it. The Doc said you walk in motel rooms barefooted, don't you? He said he did. The doc said most of them are never cleaned. Just vacuumed between customers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *yep and it s not gonna get any better*.todays kids are screwed.the days when a man could work a decent job,buy a nice home and raise his kids in a good life are gone.world wide competition have ground down companies into the dirt to survive.i thank god im ready too retire,and hopefully make it to the grave without starving to death and homeless.maybe jeff bezos could kick in a few billion to help out ?
> 
> - pot


Can someone tell me when life was not difficult? The well-prepared and lucky ones have somehow done quite well.
Yet how long does a good streak last? One must diversify and have adjustment options; hence the Paramore's…

Hard times… cleaning up a bombing WW2


----------



## CWWoodworking

The country is fine. Past couple years haven't been the greatest. Just a bump in the road. Our country is in a transition period. Turbulence is expected.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Corona Crazy is back. The docs say the Delta version has a viral load 1,000 times great than the original. It stops the immune system from working long enough to get an advantage over any antibodies. Probably why vaccinated people are getting it. Docs say those who oppose vaccination because it is approved for emergency use only should consider the medications used to treat and save lives are approved for emergency use only too.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Corona IMO has never been contained… it is active and mutating…
Hmmm… I read, listen and as of today I am trying to make up my mind.
Anything more would just be speculation…

Should I offer any advice; stock up at the grocery store with-in reason. And don't forget your pet. Here is a song to express…

Creedence Clearwater Revival: Bad Moon Rising


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

MIA- Bandit and Bicycle Steve


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Can someone tell me when life was not difficult? The well-prepared and lucky ones have somehow done quite well.
> Yet how long does a good streak last? One must diversify and have adjustment options; hence the Paramore s…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Post WWII, Middle-class Americans had a higher standard of living than medieval royalty.

Officially, all restrictions were lifted here for Coronavirus. I expect some of them to be back. Life expectancy in America dropped 2 years in the last year due to this pandemic's effect.


----------



## corelz125

People want to work less and have more free time to do what they want these days. There's not many Americans that want to work a 50-60 hour work week.


----------



## Peteybadboy

CWW really doing beautiful work. I agree with turbulence. What I see is opportunity when other see a business closing I ask why? There are opportunities. I have a very large "extended" family. All these young kids are doing well.

Boys won at golf and cards yesterday. Nicklas course I shot 82 not bad for a course I have never seen. P.S. we also won at cards. "so much winning"

Ron nice job on the coasters.

Today I captain the boat on Lake Oconee…my objective get us to a place for lunch and cocktails. (and back)


----------



## 987Ron

Back out the druggies and mental, what remains is people supported by gov. In the earlier generations you worked or you begged, no gov. aid. Worked since I was 16, some teenage years to have money to chase girls, lived at home. After 18 school and then a job. Did some jobs early on to keep an income until the area I wanted to pursue allowed. Too much gov.

Off to Jacksonville, FL for the day. Sister-in-law is visiting her daughter and family. Sister-in-law came all the way from Okla. so at least we can drive to Jacksonville. Wish I had time to visit the Brumos Museum there. Also a couple of woodworking stores we do not have here or in Savannah. Good to see Joan. Home tonight.

Duke, the Chessie, is due to come home tomorrow or Sat. morning. Looking forward to having the big dog around and working with him.

Well have a good day, me I have I-95 to travel, not to bad but usually a bit crowded. But the snowbirds should be off it this time of year.


----------



## bandit571

Sausage, Eggs, spuds, and GRAVY…for 2nd Breakfast…pills for 1st Breakfast

65 mostly sunny degrees outside, this morning….might be a good day to try to mow the yard?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Upset I could not remember about her wedding my sister drive to my job. Her thinking I was being a jerk by not recalling this event.

Yeah well in 2009 I was in a truck that hit a IED. Had a concussion. So yes, memory loss is normal.

Looked at dozen pictures, sorry people I got nothing on the recall button.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Remembering free air at the service station…*










*My car had one of these…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey- I found this for you… RESTAURANTS OVERLOOKING LAKE OCONEE*










https://www.ritzcarlton.com/en/hotels/georgia/reynolds/dining#THE%20COFFEE%20SHOP

or for those on a budget…


----------



## bandit571

The Lowes in my town now has a FREE Air Station right out in front,,,,to where you can just drive right up to it…

Time For a Guinness Extra Stout..ICE COLD of course….yard has been mowed…with a 20" Push Mower…..

No lumber IN the shop…may have to go on a lumber run…next Monday?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

1900, Teddy Roosevelt said a man working 40 hours a week should be able to support a family, buy a home, take a vacation, send his kids to school, and retire. That was a radical statement at the turn of the 20 century. Most people lived at a subsistence level. We achieved it post WWII. The basic principles of the Game of Monopoly prevailed. Today 75% of us, US, cannot come up with $1,000 cash ;-((

Sounds like everyone is on a roll ;-)) Petey is hitting home runs in cards and on the course the last couple days ;-)

*Gunny* I understand the memory issues. The Master of Malpractice double-dosing me on Topamax was a memory wall. I can go to everything in the shop that is where it was before the overdose. Anything that is in a different location is lost! ;-((

Physical therapy today. Shoulder continues to resist ;-(


----------



## corelz125

A young couple got married and left on their honeymoon.
When they got back, the bride immediately called her mother.
Her mother asked, "How was the honeymoon?"
"Oh, Mum," she replied, "the honeymoon was wonderful! So romantic…"
Suddenly she burst out crying.
"But, Mum, as soon as we returned Sam started using the most horrible language…things I'd never heard before! I mean, all these awful 4-letter words! You've got to come get me and take me home…. Please Mum!"
"Sarah," her mother said, "calm down! Tell me, what could be so awful? What 4-letter words?"
"Please don't make me tell you, Mum," wept the daughter, "I'm so embarrassed, they're just too awful! Come get me, please!"
"Darling, you must tell me what has you so upset. Tell your mother these horrible 4-letter words!"
Still sobbing, the bride said, "Oh, Mum, they were words like dust, wash, iron, cook!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 a DW smile


----------



## 987Ron

+1 also, know a couple of those, luckily not my bride.
Home from Jacksonville. Traffic on I-95 moderate to heavy, lots of trucks. 3 or 4 lanes each direction.

Going to get a bier and sit. Kin folk doing well.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> "Darling, you must tell me what has you so upset. Tell your mother these horrible 4-letter words!"
> Still sobbing, the bride said, "Oh, Mum, they were words like dust, wash, iron, cook!"
> 
> - corelz125


I got lucky too ;-))

Good news Ron.

Bad news in the Seattle Times; The chity Atty has 2 people running against him this fall. Both of them want less accountability for criminals and more misdemeanors excused. All drug possession is now a misdemeanor. The cartels should be able to import through the port rather than risk smuggling their products across the southern border.


----------



## pottz

> A young couple got married and left on their honeymoon.
> When they got back, the bride immediately called her mother.
> Her mother asked, "How was the honeymoon?"
> "Oh, Mum," she replied, "the honeymoon was wonderful! So romantic…"
> Suddenly she burst out crying.
> "But, Mum, as soon as we returned Sam started using the most horrible language…things I'd never heard before! I mean, all these awful 4-letter words! You've got to come get me and take me home…. Please Mum!"
> "Sarah," her mother said, "calm down! Tell me, what could be so awful? What 4-letter words?"
> "Please don't make me tell you, Mum," wept the daughter, "I'm so embarrassed, they're just too awful! Come get me, please!"
> "Darling, you must tell me what has you so upset. Tell your mother these horrible 4-letter words!"
> Still sobbing, the bride said, "Oh, Mum, they were words like dust, wash, iron, cook!"
> 
> - corelz125


good one.


----------



## pottz

Fresh from my shower, I stand in front of the mirror complaining to my husband that my breasts are too small. Instead of characteristically telling me it's not so, he uncharacteristically comes up with a suggestion.
"If you want your breasts to grow, then every day take a piece of toilet paper and rub it between them for a few seconds"...
Willing to try anything, I fetched a piece of toilet paper and stood in front of the mirror, rubbing it between my breasts.
"How long will this take?" I asked.
"They will grow larger over a period of years," my husband replies. 
I stopped.
"Do you really think rubbing a piece of toilet paper between my breasts every day will make my breasts larger over the years?" 
Without missing a beat he says: "Worked for your butt, didn't it?" 
He's still alive, and with a great deal of therapy, he may even walk again although he will probably continue to take his meals through a straw.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


i knew that would do the trick ! got it from my wife who has a sense of humor.


----------



## 987Ron

DW My first car had one of these….Also a spark advance on the steering wheel along with a throttle lever. Had one of those chokes, but it would also turn to change the carburetor mixture.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Did it for me too pottz ;-))) ;-))) ;-)))

WE need to say the Pledge of Allegiance every morning here in the garage. US women's #1 rated soccer team took a knee insulting the flag then lost their first game. God doing his job ;-) After all, we are one nation under God with liberty and justice for all.


----------



## pottz

> Did it for me too pottz ;-))) ;-))) ;-)))
> 
> WE need to say the Pledge of Allegiance every morning here in the garage. US women s #1 rated soccer team took a knee insulting the flag then lost their first game. God doing his job ;-) After all, we are one nation under God with liberty and justice for all.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 bob,besides taking the knee they need a boot in the ass.sad no one has any respect anymore.glad they lost.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Probably just played like $hit. . I would never kneel during our anthem, because it doesn't do anything. But they have the right. Land of the free…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ron* I only had experience with one hand crank engine. It was a neighbor I worked for's M Farmall.










It liked to kickback! :-(( Usually took at least 3 or 4 tries to start it ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Did it for me too pottz ;-))) ;-))) ;-)))
> 
> WE need to say the Pledge of Allegiance every morning here in the garage. US women s #1 rated soccer team took a knee insulting the flag then lost their first game. God doing his job ;-) After all, we are one nation under God with liberty and justice for all.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 bob,besides taking the knee they need a boot in the ass.sad no one has any respect anymore.glad they lost.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## CWWoodworking

My grandpa had that tractor. He did away with the crank, and didn't have the belt drive. But other than that it's the same.

Still in the family, my brother owns it now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My grandpa had that tractor. He did away with the crank, and didn't have the belt drive. But other than that it's the same.
> 
> Still in the family, my brother owns it now.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


We and most of the farmers in the area were John Deere fans ;-)

1965 John Deere came out with the 5020.










One day I was surprised to see a construction company abandoned their D8 Cats and were pulling earthmovers about 3 times the speed of a cat with the 5020s ;-))


----------



## corelz125

Nice story CWW does the old tra for still get use?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW My first car had one of these….Also a spark advance on the steering wheel along with a throttle lever. Had one of those chokes, but it would also turn to change the carburetor mixture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 I have been working on "vectors" for the final Gunny Garage eagle then I'll finish the plaque.










Next project Max our Dire wolf…










This could be interesting…










Corelez let me know which one you like or post another black and white clipart…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> DW My first car had one of these….Also a spark advance on the steering wheel along with a throttle lever. Had one of those chokes, but it would also turn to change the carburetor mixture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


Have worked on some but never owned one or had one to drive regularly.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron and Gunny- in a nutshell, why was I using a "choke" to try to start my car? You guys are someone that I would want on a road trip…


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Nice story CWW does the old tra for still get use?
> 
> - corelz125


Na, except when we do a hay ride. I usually end up driving while everyone in trailer gets tipsy.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> This could be interesting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corelez let me know which one you like or post another black and white clipart…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Can't speak for *C125*, but this is my druther…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW My first car had one of these….Also a spark advance on the steering wheel along with a throttle lever. Had one of those chokes, but it would also turn to change the carburetor mixture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Have worked on some but never owned one or had one to drive regularly.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Do those cars kick back the way the tractor did?


----------



## pottz

> This could be interesting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corelez let me know which one you like or post another black and white clipart…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Can t speak for *C125*, but this is my druther…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i vote for the third one !


----------



## bandit571

Every Labor Day Weekend….West Liberty, OH has a little Tractor Fest…and HUGE Flea Market..









Guess it is because it uses a tractor's metal seat…


















A better view of "Iron Butt"...









See if I have a better view…









The front end ( keep hearing the theme to Green Acres?)and..









Hope you don't get a "flat" these would be a bear to change..









Some sort of motor mount?









Also on the Lion' s Park site…a working saw mill…









Just imagine walking past a MILE of tables like this one….









Had bearing troubles, that day…









More than one did….









I guess they didn't want the paint to fade in the bright sunlight?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This could be interesting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corelez let me know which one you like or post another black and white clipart…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Can t speak for *C125*, but this is my druther…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> i vote for the third one !
> 
> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## LittleBlackDuck




----------



## LittleBlackDuck




----------



## corelz125

That looks more like a penguin than a duck.
At least the tractor gets some use better than sitting in a barn rusting away.


----------



## Peteybadboy

We spent the day on the lake and by the pool. Pretty coctailed out by 3pm, we tied at cards. Girls will be looking for the tie breaker.

Golf today The Landing.

one of the ladies is making a frittata. One of the ladies turns 60 today. We call her the General- for obvious reasons. She is not the boss of us, but thinks so.

Ron is hard work a thing of the past? If you saw my nieces and nephews you would be surprised. (and the kids of those as well) All is not lost.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron and Gunny- in a nutshell, why was I using a "choke" to try to start my car? You guys are someone that I would want on a road trip…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The choke was used to "choke off the air supply" to give a richer gas to air mixture so starting would be easier or possible. My Lawn mower has a choke even. Never used it much on the Model A as I remember nor did I ever hand crank it. It supposedly could kick back, always warned it could break your arm.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## 987Ron

All those tractor pictures and not one of a Porsche. There were two models of it made back then, a junior and a larger one. Seen one at the Brumos Porsche dealership and museum in Jacksonville. Both were air cooled diesels. The restored is a Junior 1930 era.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up and about a bit late, trying to get started with more coffee, it is slowly working. 
Visiting kid across the golf course has been using our yard and a neighbors as his target for hitting golf balls, 14 Wed, and 15 yesterday. If that continues today will have to go talk to his Uncle, who is a real difficult person, rude, vulgar man. If that doesn't his neighbor is the ex sheriff and of course the pro at the course…...Hate doing these kind of things….but cars in the drive way and windows….

Have a great day.


----------



## RichT

> Morning all, up and about a bit late, trying to get started with more coffee, it is slowly working.
> Visiting kid across the golf course has been using our yard and a neighbors as his target for hitting golf balls, 14 Wed, and 15 yesterday. If that continues today will have to go talk to his Uncle, who is a real difficult person, rude, vulgar man. If that doesn t his neighbor is the ex sheriff and of course the pro at the course…...Hate doing these kind of things….but cars in the drive way and windows….
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> - 987Ron


An easy fix would be a Black Powder Golf Ball Cannon. They take out your car window; you take out their front door.


----------



## 987Ron

Hopefully no need to escalate! However do have a two 5 gallon buckets of golf balls from the yards over the last 3 months. Lots of ammo. Usually give them to a guy that works with a kids group. He gives them to the ones who do not have money to buy them. The kid a cross the way is not one of his.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning all, up and about a bit late, trying to get started with more coffee, it is slowly working.
> Visiting kid across the golf course has been using our yard and a neighbors as his target for hitting golf balls, 14 Wed, and 15 yesterday. If that continues today will have to go talk to his Uncle, who is a real difficult person, rude, vulgar man. If that doesn t his neighbor is the ex sheriff and of course the pro at the course…...Hate doing these kind of things….but cars in the drive way and windows….
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> An easy fix would be a Black Powder Golf Ball Cannon. They take out your car window; you take out their front door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


I need 12 of these…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

COVID lockdown tragedy in Victoria…


----------



## DevinT

> Congrats Devin, not that I am an expert but my wife told me babies born by C section have perfect shaped heads. And he has lots of hair! I would keep him away from the Duck….he is a little young for wine…..just sayin
> 
> I reached a milestone yesterday, I had a huge pile of gravel from construction, and I have places for it, but has to be shoveled by hand and hauled in a tractor pulled dump cart. and yesterday I got to the 50% mark. Only 25 more loads and I m done! well. kinda, I have 8,000 sq ft of grass to plant. I haul a few loads then. I m building a bench, so I go in work on it for a while.
> 
> - moke


Thanks, moke! Yeah, so much hair! He's such a cute little guy.


----------



## DevinT

> - LittleBlackDuck


LoL!


----------



## pottz

> Congrats Devin, not that I am an expert but my wife told me babies born by C section have perfect shaped heads. And he has lots of hair! I would keep him away from the Duck….he is a little young for wine…..just sayin
> 
> I reached a milestone yesterday, I had a huge pile of gravel from construction, and I have places for it, but has to be shoveled by hand and hauled in a tractor pulled dump cart. and yesterday I got to the 50% mark. Only 25 more loads and I m done! well. kinda, I have 8,000 sq ft of grass to plant. I haul a few loads then. I m building a bench, so I go in work on it for a while.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Thanks, moke! Yeah, so much hair! He's such a cute little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


a real cutie dev,keep the pic's comin.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> COVID lockdown tragedy in Victoria…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


ROFLMAO


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Congrats Devin, not that I am an expert but my wife told me babies born by C section have perfect shaped heads. And he has lots of hair! I would keep him away from the Duck….he is a little young for wine…..just sayin
> 
> I reached a milestone yesterday, I had a huge pile of gravel from construction, and I have places for it, but has to be shoveled by hand and hauled in a tractor pulled dump cart. and yesterday I got to the 50% mark. Only 25 more loads and I m done! well. kinda, I have 8,000 sq ft of grass to plant. I haul a few loads then. I m building a bench, so I go in work on it for a while.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Thanks, moke! Yeah, so much hair! He's such a cute little guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


Cute kid!! Enjoy the relative peace and quiet now.


----------



## moke

Bandit we have a huge steam/antique tractor meet here in Iowa, in Mt Pleasant. Iowa is the one of the States with farm equipment parked in folks yards from all eras! In the city we call it junk, on the farm they call it cash. I would imagine they would have a fair amount of old parts at the swap meet.

The farmers here have a joke about some kid driving a Beemer, filling up at a rural gas station and the kid was berating the farmers for getting too close to his 100K car, and the farmer answers we have a 400,000 dollar vehicle we drive for only a month a year, we call it a Combine…..now mind you he probably didn't have one of Ron's Porsche tractors!!!

My Uncle owned an International Harvester implement, some of my fondest memories as a kid were climbing on those tractors in his showroom. Plus I always had a good supply of toy tractors and pedal tractors….I wish I had them now!

in 1978 I attended a photographic institute that had settled in a Community College many years ago after trying to make it on their own in CO. It was in Waterloo Iowa, I moved there for two years and EVERYTHING then in Waterloo was about John Deere. Even some of the aspiring commercial photographers were trying to get a photographic job at Deeres….

Devin, we need to get that kid a Yankees Jersey…..although SF does have the best W/L record in the entire MLB. And they might be easier to get out there….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all, up and about a bit late, trying to get started with more coffee, it is slowly working.
> Visiting kid across the golf course has been using our yard and a neighbors as his target for hitting golf balls, 14 Wed, and 15 yesterday. If that continues today will have to go talk to his Uncle, who is a real difficult person, rude, vulgar man. If that doesn t his neighbor is the ex sheriff and of course the pro at the course…...Hate doing these kind of things….but cars in the drive way and windows….
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> An easy fix would be a Black Powder Golf Ball Cannon. They take out your car window; you take out their front door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


I considered that before the @$$hole next door built the concrete wall like a giant domino and put the 1000 gallon propane tank next to it and surrounded it with illegal barries, he was hitting the house with golf balls occasionally. No golf course here, it was just a large vacant lot. Never broke a window or dented a car, but I did find a golf ball in the driveway by our car and one landed a few feet from our daughter. WE were better off being hit with golf balls than having propane code violations.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - DevinT


They grow up too fast. Enjoy every precious minute ;-0


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> COVID lockdown tragedy in Victoria…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That is probably funny in most of the rest of the country, but this region's progressive establishment politicians continue to reward crimes committed by liberal activists and further reducing law enforcement resources as crime rates skyrocket.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> All those tractor pictures and not one of a Porsche. There were two models of it made back then, a junior and a larger one. Seen one at the Brumos Porsche dealership and museum in Jacksonville. Both were air cooled diesels. The restored is a Junior 1930 era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


I never knew Porche made a tractor. I'm sure my dad's John Deere 50 is rusting away.

At 30 hp it is about 300 short of what is required to pull today's equipment.


----------



## pottz

yesterday the news showed two guys with giant back packs loaded with stuff walking out the front door of a store,no one even trying to stop them.our great governor newsom,the one up for recall signed a bill to curb organized retail theft.why do we need a special bill to do that,i thought stealing was already a crime.just enforce the laws we have.politicians just keep making more laws that cover whats already existing.


----------



## 987Ron

self delete


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> yesterday the news showed two guys with giant back packs loaded with stuff walking out the front door of a store,no one even trying to stop them.our great governor newsom,the one up for recall signed a bill to curb organized retail theft.why do we need a special bill to do that,i thought stealing was already a crime.just enforce the laws we have.politicians just keep making more laws that cover whats already existing.
> 
> - pottz


I'm sure that is why so many jobs are not being filled. Easier to take what you want than to have to work for it. The other day I was in Lowe's. I discovered a new innovative shoplifting technique performed incognito. A man was scanning and bagging his "purchase." When he finished I walk up to the checkout station. The screen said card rejected as he walked out the door!


----------



## pottz

this was posted by the dane on joke of the day.

A psychiatrist was conducting a group therapy session with four young mothers and their small children. "You all have obsessions," he observed.

To the first mother, Mary, he said, "You are obsessed with eating. You've even named your daughter Candy."

He turned to the second Mom, Ann: "Your obsession is with money. Again, it manifests itself in your child's name, Penny."

He turned to the third Mom, Joyce: "Your obsession is alcohol. This shows itself in your child's name, Brandy.

At this point, the fourth mother, Kathy , quietly got up, took her little boy by the hand, and whispered, "Come on, Dick, this guy has no idea what he's talking about. Let's pick up Peter and Willy from school and go get some pizza."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> this was posted by the dane on joke of the day.
> 
> A psychiatrist was conducting a group therapy session with four young mothers and their small children. "You all have obsessions," he observed.
> 
> To the first mother, Mary, he said, "You are obsessed with eating. You've even named your daughter Candy."
> 
> He turned to the second Mom, Ann: "Your obsession is with money. Again, it manifests itself in your child's name, Penny."
> 
> He turned to the third Mom, Joyce: "Your obsession is alcohol. This shows itself in your child's name, Brandy.
> 
> At this point, the fourth mother, Kathy , quietly got up, took her little boy by the hand, and whispered, "Come on, Dick, this guy has no idea what he's talking about. Let's pick up Peter and Willy from school and go get some pizza."
> 
> - pottz


ROTFLMAO


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* Any idea if * Police Officers Support Association PAC* is legitimate? Some reviews say it is a scam using and complaining the money is for political purposes. Of course, if they don't rein in politicians, it will continue to decline until this country is no longer inhabitable. Left-wing wackos could post negative reviews as part of their agenda. What to believe on the www today? ;-(


----------



## CWWoodworking

> *Mike* Any idea if * Police Officers Support Association PAC* is legitimate? Some reviews say it is a scam using and complaining the money is for political purposes. Of course, if they don't rein in politicians, it will continue to decline until this country is no longer inhabitable. Left-wing wackos could post negative reviews as part of their agenda. What to believe on the www today? ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I wouldn't trust any pac regardless of what it's called. A former president is using a lawsuit as fundraiser if that tells you anything about politics and fundraising.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Mike* Any idea if * Police Officers Support Association PAC* is legitimate? Some reviews say it is a scam using and complaining the money is for political purposes. Of course, if they don't rein in politicians, it will continue to decline until this country is no longer inhabitable. Left-wing wackos could post negative reviews as part of their agenda. What to believe on the www today? ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I wouldn't trust any pac regardless of what it's called. A former president is using a lawsuit as fundraiser if that tells you anything about politics and fundraising.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


We are definitely living James Madison's nightmare. He and the core group of Founding Fathers were opposed to political parties. They formed before the ink on the Constitution was even dry ;-(( Too bad his dream of responsible citizens taking fiduciary responsibilities seriously serving is little more than a pipe dream today.


----------



## 987Ron

Not only did he design a Tractor, the VW and the Porsches that followed early on there was the electric cars: Porsche's first electric car designed by Ferdinand Porsche was in 1898.










He followed it in 1900 with a hybrid gasoline electric car in 1900. The first hybrid ever made. Front wheel drive with the motors in the wheels.










During WW2 he designed a couple of tanks for the Germans. the big one weighed 60 tons. Not used much. The first was the basis for the German Tiger 1 tank. 
The later Tiger 11 was based on his designs.










This later was used to charge him with war crimes and he spent a short time in prison before the charge as a war criminal was dropped.

He designed the pre WW2 F! Autounion cars that made Fangio famous. Also driven by Sterling Moss. One of the first rearengine race cars. Absolutely outdid the competition winning the F! world championship more than once. 









That my lads is my history lesson for the day. I was never a fan of Porsches until I owned one. Remarkable cars then and now.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Well I had to redo a 10.5' table because of backer issues. Started on it and new batch of veneer has, you guessed it, backer issues. Of course it is a pie with waterfall edge. Not exactly easy on such a big top.

Decided to just go home and mow grass. Hopefully my mower doesn't brake.


----------



## corelz125

One of those days huh CWW.

Pottz your late with that one I posted that joke months ago. Stick with the cooking.

The newborn stage wasn't one of my favorites. Others love it though. Does he sleep most of the night Devin?


----------



## corelz125

Every adult knows that trying to understand and simplify life is an impossible feat.

But it can turn out to be pretty entertaining when you put some humor into it.

After all, adulthood often gets the best of us, so it surely won't hurt to lighten up and look at life from a different angle every once in a while.

Here are the best attempts to simplify adult life - and as you will see, they're ridiculously true!

Office Arithmetic

Smart Boss + Smart Employee = Profit

Smart Boss + Dumb Employee = Production

Dumb Boss + Smart Employee = Promotion

Dumb Boss + Dumb Employee = Overtime

Relation Arithmetic

Smart Man + Smart Woman = Romance

Smart Man + Dumb Woman = Affair

Dumb Man + Smart Woman = Marriage

Dumb Man + Dumb Woman = Pregnancy

Shopping Mathematics

A man will pay $2 for a $1 item he neeeds.

A woman will pay $1 for a $2 item she does not need.

Happiness Formula

To be happy with a man - understand him a lot, love him a little

To be happy with a woman - love her a lot, don't try to understand her at all.

Marriage Formula

A woman marries a man expecting he will change but he doesn't.

A man marries a woman expecting that she won't change but she does.

Future Formula

A woman worries about the future util she gets a husband.
(Then she worries about the husband…)

A man never worries about the future until he gets a wife.

Argument Formula

A woman has the last word in any argument.
(Anything a man says after that is the beginning of a new argument.)

Success Formula

Successful Man: One who makes more money than his wife can spend.

Successful Woman: One who finds such a man.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Truth


----------



## pottz

> One of those days huh CWW.
> 
> Pottz your late with that one I posted that joke months ago. Stick with the cooking.
> 
> The newborn stage wasn t one of my favorites. Others love it though. Does he sleep most of the night Devin?
> 
> - corelz125


hey just tryin to pump things up the jokes have been sliding down hill lately ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Truth
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 very true


----------



## moke

Topa, I have never heard of them. 20 years ago, there was a company that used the SO union to put on a Movie for kids, then another year, a rodeo for kids. They called every home in the county, looking for donations. They asked for "donations". The Union got 17% of the proceeds. Now they did put on the movie and the rodeo for kids…..but 83% costs might be a little high…...I can tell you that LE in general utilizes lobbyists both at the State and Fed level. They may be legit, I don't know…I am certainly not the expert in fund raising….

Ron, I have studied WW2 most of my entire life, we actually had relatives on both sides of war. German tanks were far superior to what we had at the time. I have read that our tanks were the worst in the war. We did have massive manufacturing facilities, so we had a LOT of them. Our bombing missions, decimated their manufacturing and fuel production. I am certain that I will get some grief for being wrong about this or that, but anyway it is hard to dispute that the German designed tanks were well designed. I never knew Porsche had a hand in it. Kudos to him for surviving the war, business wise, and now thriving as he did pre-war.


----------



## corelz125

I don't think he would of had much of a choice when they came knocking on the door and wanted him to design a tank


----------



## 987Ron

Mike" He even designed a look a like decoy tank that was on a VW chassis. Don't know how big it was or even if it had armament. His original designs for the Tiger ! were rejected but the chassis was used by the other designers for the Tiger !. Interesting man.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*More to the history above… Porsche…*

"And what about that Tiger tank? An icon of the Wehrmacht, the heavily armored monster featured a complex six-speed gearbox designed by Ferdinand Porsche. It was also prone to mechanical malfunction, difficult to sustain in combat and needed a lot of fuel, one of the many resources Germany sorely lacked."

and think about you being outdoors (superior human) and dealing with the gnats…

The Germans only built 1,347 Tiger tanks, whereas the Americans built 49,000 [Sherman tanks]."

Regardless of what machine you have they need design and maintenance- and they have a "service department".


----------



## 987Ron

DW Was more impressed with the man and his engineering ability than what they did or had the resources to use. Agree with Ford and others our ability to produce was the major factor in the war. Germany was not a big country but they did manage to cause a lot of havoc for the rest of us. Same with Japan.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW Was more impressed with the man and his engineering ability than what they did or had the resources to use. Agree with Ford and others our ability to produce was the major factor in the war. Germany was not a big country but they did manage to cause a lot of havoc for the rest of us. Same with Japan.
> 
> - 987Ron


Their manufacturing plants were being bombed ours were not- big factor. IMO; and for "havoc" today it is trade…

Another thought- the government leaders and military were tried and what about the business that produced war products that killed American troops? And Brian if you are reading this the "bankers". Insurance companies payout but they don't go broke…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I don t think he would of had much of a choice when they came knocking on the door and wanted him to design a tank
> 
> - corelz125


Did you ever see the movie Chariots of Fire? it is about an important decision that an athlete makes. Then we get into the Bible and the Apostles they choose NO to Ceasar…


----------



## corelz125

Don't think i seen it before. When did it come out?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> The Germans only built *1,347* Tiger tanks, whereas the Americans built *49,000* [Sherman tanks]."
> - Desert Woodworker


I just couldn't resist the need to set the records straight!









*1,348* Tigers and *49,001* Shermans.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Chariots of Fire

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0082158/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Duck


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ...it is about an important decision that an athlete makes…
> - Desert Woodworker


To go, or not to go to Tokyo 2021…


> ... Then we get into the Bible and the Apostles they choose NO to Ceasar…
> - Desert Woodworker


Obviously they hadn't tasted a great *Ceasar salad*! Sorry *DW*... it's quite apparent that *Gordon Ramsay* does not use the bible as his recipe book.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck- I am having a Ceasar salad tonight… but before I indulge… I give thanks to God for providing and thx to Ceasar for not making me share it…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Caesar- dressing

Bottle*










*or from the "food truck" a fresh made…*










*Beverage 38 degree








-*


----------



## RichT

> it s quite apparent that *Gordon Ramsay* does not use the bible as his recipe book.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


It was Caesar Cardini, not Gordon, who created the salad in Tijuana, MX, back in the '20s.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*the Dire wolf- here is a rendition that IMO reflects society yet does not diminish the Husky…*

Corelez let me know…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> It was Caesar Cardini, not Gordon, who created the salad in Tijuana, MX, back in the 20s.
> 
> - Rich


+1 Rich…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ron, I have studied WW2 most of my entire life, we actually had relatives on both sides of war. German tanks were far superior to what we had at the time. I have read that our tanks were the worst in the war. We did have massive manufacturing facilities, so we had a LOT of them. Our bombing missions, decimated their manufacturing and fuel production. I am certain that I will get some grief for being wrong about this or that, but anyway it is hard to dispute that the German designed tanks were well designed. I never knew Porsche had a hand in it. Kudos to him for surviving the war, business wise, and now thriving as he did pre-war.
> 
> - moke


Germans make excellent stuff. BUT, it is generally higher in maintenance than most anything else to perform as designed. At that time as you said we beat them with simpler stuff, and alot of it. Much easier to repair and get them back in the fight. Minus a good many tank crews and such. The Soviets operated on the same idea, keep it simple and make a ton of them.

WW2 and Korea should be a lesson for us in dealing with the Chinese as they also make a ton of military equipment. Where as we have let us say more advanced equipment that now requires alot of maintenance and coordination. If one piece in the chain fails, either by attack or just outright failure, each of the other links are at much greater risk.

I have been in situations where all the high tech and air support went deep south. We slugged it out old school as we were trained. It was brutal, and some of the oldest tricks in warfare were used. The outcome was decided by who had the balls to take the greatest risk with the best reward, and the determination to go all out to do so.


----------



## pottz

> ...it is about an important decision that an athlete makes…
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> To go, or not to go to Tokyo 2021…
> 
> ... Then we get into the Bible and the Apostles they choose NO to Ceasar…
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Obviously they hadn t tasted a great *Ceasar salad*! Sorry *DW*... it s quite apparent that *Gordon Ramsay* does not use the bible as his recipe book.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


LMAO


----------



## pottz

> *the Dire wolf- here is a rendition that IMO reflects society yet does not diminish the Husky…*
> 
> Corelez let me know…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


max ? his name is fido !!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 Gunny-* My knowledge is that as a non-combatant and only from history reading is that I love reading and hearing about the sacrifices and successes of our American troops. I gave thx to those…

A shout out to be vigilant- there are countries who would like us defeated yet in America we have capable military personal who only want the best for us…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *+1 Gunny-* My knowledge is that as a non-combatant and only from history reading is that I love reading and hearing about the sacrifices and successes of our American troops. I gave thx to those…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No battle or mission I ever was involved in will make the history books. And I assure you I am not alone in this. The general public has no idea what goes on all over the world. Trust me when I say they probably don't want to know either.

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- it seems you need a "Pottz- approved joke from Corelez" you said that a check was in the mail for contract payment… You know that you need him for your repeats aren't working… send him the check not this…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *+1 Gunny-* My knowledge is that as a non-combatant and only from history reading is that I love reading and hearing about the sacrifices and successes of our American troops. I gave thx to those…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> No battle or mission I ever was involved in will make the history books. And I assure you I am not alone in this. The general public has no idea what goes on all over the world. Trust me when I say they probably don t want to know either.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 With that I'll table further discussions…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> *+1 Gunny-* My knowledge is that as a non-combatant and only from history reading is that I love reading and hearing about the sacrifices and successes of our American troops. I gave thx to those…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> No battle or mission I ever was involved in will make the history books. And I assure you I am not alone in this. The general public has no idea what goes on all over the world. Trust me when I say they probably don t want to know either.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


your right we have too much transparency today,we need too let our military do what is needed,and it can get ugly,but we dont need to know what it takes to keep us free in our nice suburban homes,two cars in the driveway,long necks in the fridge! we need to go back when the cia would take care of business,discreetly.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- it seems you need a "Pottz- approved joke from Corelez" you said that a check was in the mail for contract payment… You know that you need him for your repeats aren t working… send him the check not this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


just a bank teller error,it's all good.trust me ….........


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


damn straight gunny,there not called mans best friend for nothing.the most loyal unselfish creature god gave us.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


lmao.oh yeah!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## corelz125

that looks good DW.

From the stories I heard from friends who served. Our equipment is not top of the line any more One guy said it was borderline junk.


----------



## pottz

> that looks good DW.
> 
> From the stories I heard from friends who served. Our equipment is not top of the line any more One guy said it was borderline junk.
> 
> - corelz125


lets just hope we never really have to find out huh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> that looks good DW.
> 
> - corelz125


Thx- later


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


nothing was ever proved,i swear!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> that looks good DW.
> 
> From the stories I heard from friends who served. Our equipment is not top of the line any more One guy said it was borderline junk.
> 
> - corelz125


You may add to that training as well. The hurt feelings crowd moved in some time ago and methods that produced high caliber mission ready people have been deemed offensive. Oddly the enemy knows nothing of this touchy feely thing, they will steamroll over this "woke crowd". Kinda scary.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## RichT

> You may add to that training as well. The hurt feelings crowd moved in some time ago and methods that produced high caliber mission ready people have been deemed offensive. Oddly the enemy knows nothing of this touchy feely thing, they will steamroll over this "woke crowd". Kinda scary.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


But, isn't it better to try to understand why they hate us and change our society to appease them? American women could get accustomed to burkas if they tried, right?

Nah, just kidding.


----------



## DevinT

Federal minimum wage:

2009: $7.25
2010: $7.25
2011: $7.25
2012: $7.25
2013: $7.25
2014: $7.25
2015: $7.25
2016: $7.25
2017: $7.25
2018: $7.25
2019: $7.25
2020: $7.25
2021: $7.25


----------



## pottz

well yes we can raise the minimum wage to whatever and the companies that have to pay that will just raise the prices to pay for it.so does anyone gain,probably not.to get ahead you need to get ahead,and be worth more money through more knowledge or skills that justify being paid more.but people feel they should make 30 an hour doing a menial task and get 4 weeks paid vaca a year.and then show up late half the time.i just got rid of one of those.one day that ended his vaca with me was when he was sitting on a stool looking at his cell phone.i say hey if your not busy maybe help these guys out.went into a rage telling me i dont see the big picture.one day i told him,hey i am the manager and can tell you what to do.he 
told me i was on a power trip? he no longer works for me.thank god.


----------



## pottz

> Federal minimum wage:
> 
> 2009: $7.25
> 2010: $7.25
> 2011: $7.25
> 2012: $7.25
> 2013: $7.25
> 2014: $7.25
> 2015: $7.25
> 2016: $7.25
> 2017: $7.25
> 2018: $7.25
> 2019: $7.25
> 2020: $7.25
> 2021: $7.25
> 
> - DevinT


mininum wage went i started in 1977 2.50!!! i made 100 bucks for a 40hr week and after taxes i took home 80 bucks.thank god i was still living at home.it was a great education though.thought me to not be a lazy ass!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> But, isn t it better to try to understand why they hate us and change our society to appease them? American women could get accustomed to burkas if they tried, right?
> 
> Nah, just kidding.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## RichT

> Federal minimum wage:
> 
> 2009: $7.25
> .
> .
> .
> 2021: $7.25
> 
> - DevinT


So? States have their own much higher minimums, and it's killing the job market for young people. Minimum wage is not intended to be a living wage. It's what 16 y/o kids earn so they can realize they need to gain some skills to survive. Anything more is welfare.

Oh, and in case anyone's interested, the origins of minimum wage are rooted in racism. Back when whites demanded $1 per day for their labor, minorities were doing the same job for 25 cents. How did they fix it? They instituted minimum wage to protect the white laborers. The thought was why hire a minority when you could get a real white guy for the same wage.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Federal minimum wage:
> 
> 2009: $7.25
> 2010: $7.25
> 2011: $7.25
> 2012: $7.25
> 2013: $7.25
> 2014: $7.25
> 2015: $7.25
> 2016: $7.25
> 2017: $7.25
> 2018: $7.25
> 2019: $7.25
> 2020: $7.25
> 2021: $7.25
> 
> - DevinT


 Is this the equivalent of 1/1000 of a Unicorn or half a gram of cocaine??

Asking for a friend….


----------



## RichT

> mininum wage went i started in 1977 2.50!!!
> 
> - pottz


You young buck! When I manned the fry station at McDonald's when I was sixteen I was making $1.65 an hour. Know what? I was the envy of my friends because minimum wage at the time was $1.40. I was making the big bucks.

That's also when I got my first real paycheck with withholdings and realized what a parasite the government was.

One of my favorite things to hear these days is "the government will pay for it." LMAO.

I truly believe that payroll withholding should be eliminated and workers should be paid their gross wage. Then-say quarterly-they would have to write a check to the Feds for the taxes, FICA, etc that would have been withheld. Only then might they understand that it's not the "government" that's funding those garbage programs-it's them.


----------



## DevinT

I think everybody understands that minimum wage is where you start. The issue is that the gap between living wage and starting wage has been growing since 2009.

The greater the gap, the fewer people that end up in the livable range in the long term.

If you are for raising the minimum wage you are saying that we need to protect young people from getting stuck at the low end and never making it to a livable ($30+/hr ? depends on the place), grinding out life as they get nickel-and-dimed to death working up a ladder of $0.25 increments every 6 months at-best (or none at all if you're non-union; your only chance then is to leave where you are at and chase bigger payrolls and never stay in one place too long).

If you are against raising the minimum wage you are saying that the gap is not an issue, essentially.

The latter may have been true back in the 1930's when the gap was probably $0.30 meaning even if your boss was a dick and only gave you a union-required raise of 0.01 every 6 months, you'd be at a livable wage in 15 years.

Nowadays, not only has the gap between livable and starting wage grown astronomically, but there are zero rules if you have no union and there is never any guarantee you will ever reach a livable wage.


----------



## pottz

> mininum wage went i started in 1977 2.50!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You young buck! When I manned the fry station at McDonald s when I was sixteen I was making $1.65 an hour. Know what? I was the envy of my friends because minimum wage at the time was $1.40. I was making the big bucks.
> 
> That s also when I got my first real paycheck with withholdings and realized what a parasite the government was.
> 
> One of my favorite things to hear these days is "the government will pay for it." LMAO.
> 
> I truly believe that payroll withholding should be eliminated and workers should be paid their gross wage. Then-say quarterly-they would have to write a check to the Feds for the taxes, FICA, etc that would have been withheld. Only then might they understand that it s not the "government" that s funding those garbage programs-it s them.
> 
> - Rich


damn straight !


----------



## RichT

> If you are against raising the minimum wage you are saying that the gap is not an issue, essentially.


No, I'm saying that it's up to the individual to close that gap by bettering themselves. Otherwise, where's the incentive to achieve? If the "government" makes up the difference, why try? Maybe you and I would (I did), but many won't have the motivation. At that point, it's welfare.



> The latter may have been true back in the 1930's when the gap was probably $0.30 meaning even if your boss was a dick and only gave you a union-required raise of 0.01 every 6 months, you'd be at a livable wage in 15 years.
> 
> - DevinT


I guess they didn't teach economics in your day. There are so many holes in that statement it's ridiculous.


----------



## pottz

> I think everybody understands that minimum wage is where you start. The issue is that the gap between living wage and starting wage has been growing since 2009.
> 
> The greater the gap, the fewer people that end up in the livable range in the long term.
> 
> If you are for raising the minimum wage you are saying that we need to protect young people from getting stuck at the low end and never making it to a livable ($30+/hr ? depends on the place), grinding out life as they get nickel-and-dimed to death working up a ladder of $0.25 increments every 6 months at-best (or none at all if you're non-union; your only chance then is to leave where you are at and chase bigger payrolls and never stay in one place too long).
> 
> If you are against raising the minimum wage you are saying that the gap is not an issue, essentially.
> 
> The latter may have been true back in the 1930's when the gap was probably $0.30 meaning even if your boss was a dick and only gave you a union-required raise of 0.01 every 6 months, you'd be at a livable wage in 15 years.
> 
> Nowadays, not only has the gap between livable and starting wage grown astronomically, but there are zero rules if you have no union and there is never any guarantee you will ever reach a livable wage.
> 
> - DevinT


not a fan of unions unless you work for a giant company with hundreds or thousands of workers.i dont want a union determining what im worth.ill show my employer what im worth and if they dont agree,well we will say good bye.ive only worked for two companies in my life,so id say my system works.but then i dont whine and go too work late.no ones ever had too worry if id show up and do my job.sadly thats the norm now,yet the want top dollar.


----------



## DevinT

I share opinions so that I may learn from others. I'm open to hearing about the holes in my statement. It's why I shared the opinion in the first place.

I just checked my decades-old transcripts and sure enough Economics was a class that I took and passed. How much I remember from then is questionable, however.


----------



## pottz

> If you are against raising the minimum wage you are saying that the gap is not an issue, essentially.
> 
> No, I m saying that it s up to the individual to close that gap by bettering themselves. Otherwise, where s the incentive to achieve? If the "government" makes up the difference, why try? Maybe you and I would (I did), but many won t have the motivation. At that point, it s welfare.
> 
> The latter may have been true back in the 1930's when the gap was probably $0.30 meaning even if your boss was a dick and only gave you a union-required raise of 0.01 every 6 months, you'd be at a livable wage in 15 years.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> I guess they didn t teach economics in your day. There are so many holes in that statement it s ridiculous.
> 
> - Rich


+1 totally agree,better yourself and make yourself the most valuable employee they have,you'll never be out of work.i can prove that because ive gone through 3 recessions in my industry and never missed a days work.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> It was Caesar Cardini, not Gordon, who created the salad in Tijuana, MX, back in the 20s.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> +1 Rich…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Perhaps, but I'm sure *Gordon* got his cuss words out of the bible when *Moses* parachuted off the mountain with his broken Fe*$*tool template and spotted all those *idolators* and the first fancy LJ's jewelry box ever built…


----------



## pottz

> I share opinions so that I may learn from others. I'm open to hearing about the holes in my statement. It's why I shared the opinion in the first place.
> 
> I just checked my decades-old transcripts and sure enough Economics was a class that I took and passed. How much I remember from then is questionable, however.
> 
> - DevinT


just remember the old addage,those that can do,those that cant teach!most of those professors would probably never survive in the real world.


----------



## RichT

> How much I remember from then is questionable, however.
> 
> - DevinT


Here's one. The marginal propensity to consume. It's the inverse of the marginal propensity to save.

In other words, when you have a lot of something, you spend more of it, but as it wanes, you get frugal.

I'm the same way in the shop (to keep it LJ-relevant).


----------



## pottz

> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> It was Caesar Cardini, not Gordon, who created the salad in Tijuana, MX, back in the 20s.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> +1 Rich…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Perhaps, but I m sure *Gordon* got his cuss words out of the bible when *Moses* parachuted off the mountain with his broken Fe*$*tool template and spotted all those *idolators* and the first fancy LJ s jewelry box ever built…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


thank god true wisdom has arrived.all hail the duck!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## DevinT

Same here. Though once you reach certain level you can hardly show up to work and still keep getting raises because you keep pulling people out of building fires.


----------



## RichT

> Perhaps, but I m sure *Gordon* got his cuss words out of the bible when *Moses* parachuted off the mountain with his broken Fe*$*tool template and spotted all those *idolators* and the first fancy LJ s jewelry box ever built…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


But, Gordon is simply the less-talented-but more suited for TV-version of Marco Pierre White.


----------



## RichT

> just remember the old addage,those that can do,those that cant teach!most of those professors would probably never survive in the real world.
> 
> - pottz


I added more to that during my days developing software for the defense industry.

Those who can, do; those who can't, teach; those who can't teach work in QA.


----------



## pottz

> just remember the old addage,those that can do,those that cant teach!most of those professors would probably never survive in the real world.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I added more to that during my days developing software for the defense industry.
> 
> Those who can, do; those who can t, teach; those who can t teach work in QA.
> 
> - Rich


LOL!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> that looks good DW.
> 
> From the stories I heard from friends who served. Our equipment is not top of the line any more One guy said it was borderline junk.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> lets just hope we never really have to find out huh?
> 
> - pottz


Has anyone bothered to check the fine print of the *now* country of manufacture of their favouruite *Glock*?... or whatever crap the Chinese sell you nowdays.


> ... thank god i was still living at home.it was a great education though.thought me to not be a lazy ass!
> - pottz


Bull********************… Bet you still live at home! Do you grab your sleeping bag and go sleep in the streets after a nice meal served up by *Wendy*???


----------



## RichT

> Same here. Though once you reach certain level you can hardly show up to work and still keep getting raises because you keep pulling people out of building fires.
> 
> - DevinT


Huh?


----------



## pottz

man im so happy,devin,rich and pottz having a calm reasonable debate without any blood shed ! i knew we could do it-lol.


----------



## pottz

> that looks good DW.
> 
> From the stories I heard from friends who served. Our equipment is not top of the line any more One guy said it was borderline junk.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> lets just hope we never really have to find out huh?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Has anyone bothered to check the fine print of the *now* country of manufacture of their favouruite *Glock*?... or whatever crap the Chinese sell you nowdays.
> 
> ... thank god i was still living at home.it was a great education though.thought me to not be a lazy ass!
> - pottz
> 
> Bull********************… Bet you still live at home! Do you grab your sleeping bag and go sleep in the streets after a nice meal served up by *Wendy*???
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


you know too much duckie-lol.


----------



## RichT

> man im so happy,devin,rich and pottz having a calm reasonable debate without any blood shed ! i knew we could do it-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Hold my beer. I've been waiting for that sort of complacency, now I'm going in for the kill.


----------



## pottz

> man im so happy,devin,rich and pottz having a calm reasonable debate without any blood shed ! i knew we could do it-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hold my beer. I ve been waiting for that sort of complacency, now I m in for the kill.
> 
> - Rich


oh ******************** ! here we go boys and girls-lol. and it's only friday night!!!!!!


----------



## RichT

> oh ******************** ! here we go boys and girls-lol.
> 
> - pottz


No, I learned my lesson a year or two ago. Exile is not fun.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I just checked my decades-old transcripts and sure enough Economics was a class that I took and passed. How much I remember from then is questionable, however.
> 
> - DevinT


----------



## pottz

> oh ******************** ! here we go boys and girls-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No, I learned my lesson a year or two ago. Exile is not fun.
> 
> - Rich


you and me both brother. i think the one thing though as much as we disagree sometimes,we both agree we dont tear each other up…..too bad,right.always friends i hope because you always give me more than you take.i hope i do the same.peace buddy.


----------



## DevinT

> Same here. Though once you reach certain level you can hardly show up to work and still keep getting raises because you keep pulling people out of building fires.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Huh?
> 
> - Rich


The "same here" was in response to having recession-proof jobs and not seeing any missed work during past 3 recessions.

I should have quoted the text I was replying to; didn't think there would be comments coming in so fast as to push my reply down.

As for the rest, I was just saying that hard work definitely gives results, but if you're really good at your job, you can achieve the same results in less time. At the start of my career I worked 120+ hours a week. These days, sometimes I work as little as 10 hours a week, but I still get my work done, and that translates into continued raises, promotions, and bonuses despite barely showing up.

The level of difficulty of what you can pull off affords you a certain latitude. When you're the only person in the team that can defuse a nuclear bomb, it doesn't really matter how many hours you work, so long as you provide exceptional results.

That's all I was saying.


----------



## RichT

> These days, sometimes I work as little as 10 hours a week, but I still get my work done, and that translates into continued raises, promotions, and bonuses despite barely showing up.
> 
> - DevinT


Welcome to your world. Being able to do more in less time is viewed by management as slacking.

It's not new. I could tell you stories from forty years ago.


----------



## DevinT

It's not slacking.

I literally have to slow down for people.

The company I work for actually make me slow down and work less because I can do the work of 10 individuals and it snaps their neck I work too fast.

I'll give you an example:

An entire team of people at work tried to replace a piece of code I wrote in Perl with Python. In the process of rewriting the code they made critical mistakes that cost the company $1M over a 90-day period.

It took an entire team of people 3 months working in secret to do the rewrite. I didn't catch wind of it until it was released. When I was made aware of it, in less than 48h I completely rewrote their rewrite from scratch.

However, we have a culture of peer-review and that causes massive waiting periods and holding patterns.

I might churn out 5k lines of code in a single day, but then wait 4 days for it to finish being reviewed.

Like I said, when you reach a certain skill level, you don't have to work yourself to death. People will always be playing catch-up to you and you'll be holding heir hands as you walk them across the finish line. That's not slacking.


----------



## DevinT

Typically speaking, I join a company, out-work everyone, get told to slow down, get bored, leave.

Within 6 months of joining the place I am at now, I produced more work than every employee from the past 8 years combined.

To the untrained eye, non-work might look like slacking.

However, in this situation it's more like "hurry up and wait"

If your military company tells you to get into position and wait for orders, are you slacking when you wait for the go-ahead to breech and start combat?


----------



## RichT

> It's not slacking.
> 
> - DevinT


I didn't say it was. I said management views it that way. That's a fact of life, and as far as your work life is concerned, it's all that matters.

It's one thing to be a stellar performer, but when it makes the Golden Children look bad, it's a career killer.

My first assignment at a major defense contractor was to tackle a task that was considered unachievable. It came down to seeing patterns in the data and I proudly showed them how easy it was to do. Bad move. While it should have been viewed as a win, I stepped on too many toes.


----------



## pottz

dev i understand your point totally but what rich is saying for most in todays world doing what you do,which is at a level the common man doesn't work at,woiud be percieved as a slacker,not pulling his/her weight so too speak.sadly those that can do what you do must "pace" themselves as to not look "lazy" shall we say.i wish i had that problem with my employees because i could totally deal with it-lol.luv you guys,stay friends always and take the time too understand each other,peace.


----------



## bandit571

Appeasement….wasn't that tried back in the 1930s…"Peace in our time".....

Those that fail to learn from History….are doomed to repeat it…....


----------



## bandit571

Original Price…









The price I paid today….









In fact, back in 1957…this Weller Sanding kit, with the metal case…was $16.95









1/3 sheet, in-line sander….

Might come in handy, later….Weller Number 700


----------



## CWWoodworking

Morning fellers. Lively MW talk last night. Got load a truck this morning then glue up some solid wood panels. Mulching in the afternoon. 

MW- require starting full time workers at a pretty low salary-14$ + benefits. If your not full time your at their mercy. Incentive to come to work 40 hrs and apply themselves.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Rich *Marco Piere White- *

"In 1994, at ag *Marco Piere White- *, White became the first British chef to be awarded three Michelin stars. He has trained notable chefs Mario Batali, Gordon Ramsay, Curtis Stone and Shannon Bennett."


----------



## Peteybadboy

On minimum wage, I don't know of any corporation that has minimum wage employees. I may be wrong but I don't know of any. I think smaller business starts at min wage and quickly moves up is you show up and work.

Here is a thought….if you raise the min wage to 15$ - watch what happens next. i.e. self check out, self driving delivery etc etc. Those jobs will be eliminated. "market forces".

Devin you are a star, a good "fit" for you would make your life better. Ever consider a start up? Get some equity and pay then work your butt off, and hope to hit a big pay day? A serial entrepreneur(someone with a history of building quality start ups Jason Devitt comes to mind) would love to have you work with them. I just googled him he is in San Fran.

I should refrain from giving advice-

Topa girls beat the boys in golf and cards yesterday. A new set of matches today.

DW - Batali was caught padding the bills in NYC. Some how he survived and now is a star.

Have a great day all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- Batali was more recently involved in a big sexual harassment suit Fired from a TV series… right now he is hunkered down but wait and see if he comes back.

As for corporations- IMO they have outsourced the lower-skill people's jobs to outside employment agencies and for other jobs, some are outsourced to an agency and if they work out maybe they will be hired.

Bottom line people are an added cost, and if you can reduce "costs" then as a business model they implement it…


----------



## 987Ron

While I slept or attempted to you all were busy and engaged in economics etc. Much above my education and skill level. 
Minimum wage and inflation. seems the two are connected to me. In 1960 my first home as a newly wed. $50 a month house payment. Salary as a lab tech for an oil company working for the 2 senior scientist, $500 a month. Now $500 was about $3 hr. 
Now days my personal property tax is 3.4 times higher than my total coast of buying a house in 1960 with taxes, insurance and payment included. Granted the present house is larger, but not 3.4 times larger. Gas was 45cents a gallon. 
Observation: Every increase mandated or encouraged in the pay scale resulted in an increase in the $ needed to buy groceries, gasoline, etc. In fact the gain in salary was lost by a higher cost of basic goods. No Ph.D. in economics required. Just live the life over time. 
Remember when you retire you are retiring on todays $, 15-20 years later you are trying to live on those 15-20 year old $. Increases in SS is a joke as to inflation. Last SS increase was less than what the the gov. raised medicare.

Just a grumpy old mans observation.


----------



## bobnann

Just went through the speed zone camera thing in Buffalo, NY. Cameras installed in school zones to insure student safety. Long story short it was a pure money grab. Speed in trap zones was reduced to 15 MPH with no advanced warning. Took about a year to get rid of the cameras. And statistically no change in accident prevention. Just our brainiac politicians trying to pull another fast one!!


----------



## 987Ron

Up and coffee on the back porch. Golf course maintenance crews busy this am. Thankfully the golf cart path is on the other side of the fairway from us. Lots to do for the Duke homecoming tomorrow. The trainer will give us a dog owners lesson and work with us and the dog. Making sure we are on the right track before we depart for home.

No rain yesterday and non predicted for today. Yard is still soggy.

Have a good day and weekend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

1967- unskilled labor- Min. wage $1.50 then I went to Ford Mo Co $3.05… I am blessed that I made some good decisions but not everyone is so fortunate… The secret is should you partner up (marry) hope for the best… or do as I used to do when things got serious- I asked about their dental health, similar to checking out a horse…










Remember to make good choices…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I cut last night after work. Finished at 2100. Not 15 minutes after I got in, bottom fell out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Up and coffee on the back porch. Golf course maintenance crews busy this am. Thankfully the golf cart path is on the other side of the fairway from us. Lots to do for the Duke homecoming tomorrow. The trainer will give us a dog owners lesson and work with us and the dog. Making sure we are on the right track before we depart for home.
> 
> No rain yesterday and non predicted for today. Yard is still soggy.
> 
> Have a good day and weekend.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 Your life stories are the best. I look forward to hearing about Duke- your efforts are commendable.

Duke's name in German "Herzog"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bob G- welcome to the Garage (we are 24/7)



> Just went through the speed zone camera thing in Buffalo, NY. Cameras installed in school zones to insure student safety. Long story short it was a pure money grab. Speed in trap zones was reduced to 15 MPH with no advanced warning. Took about a year to get rid of the cameras. And statistically no change in accident prevention. Just our brainiac politicians trying to pull another fast one!!
> 
> - Bob Gnann


IMO the only other thing worse than the camera… is the traffic motorcycle cops and roadside stationary cops. Again IMO for the salaries that they make (check it out) drive-follow-interact with the drivers (society) instead of being a revenue generator sitting in the vehicle waiting for a "beep" from the radar.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I cut last night after work. Finished at 2100. Not 15 minutes after I got in, bottom fell out.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Brother, please share "the bottom fell out"? My first thought is that it is not good. I hope that you know many care about you-


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I cut last night after work. Finished at 2100. Not 15 minutes after I got in, bottom fell out.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Brother, please share "the bottom fell out"? My first thought is that it is not good. I hope that you know many care about you-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It rained elephants and camels


----------



## RichT

> On minimum wage, I don t know of any corporation that has minimum wage employees.


Walmart, Home Depot, the list goes on and on. Now, if you are going to tell me that I'm referring to the retail portion of the workforce and not the corporate folks, I'd say that's a perfect example of why it's up to the individual to excel. If someone wants more than minimum wage, they have to earn it; it's not owed to them over some "living wage" nonsense. I call that welfare.



> DW - Batali was caught padding the bills in NYC. Some how he survived and now is a star.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Actually Mario is a pariah. He's been canceled. Same with John Besh and countless other top chefs. In Mario's case it sounds like he earned it, but it's possible that others were simply victims of the #MeToo craze.


----------



## DevinT

> It's not slacking.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> I didn t say it was. I said management views it that way. That s a fact of life, and as far as your work life is concerned, it s all that matters.
> 
> It s one thing to be a stellar performer, but when it makes the Golden Children look bad, it s a career killer.
> 
> My first assignment at a major defense contractor was to tackle a task that was considered unachievable. It came down to seeing patterns in the data and I proudly showed them how easy it was to do. Bad move. While it should have been viewed as a win, I stepped on too many toes.
> 
> - Rich


You are absolutely correct. One of my former bosses put it to me this way:

"Perception is reality."

Very true and wise words.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duke s name in German "Herzog"
> - Desert Woodworker


Just remember *987*, if *Duke* plays up you can point at your missus and quickly mutter, *its her zog*!


----------



## 987Ron

> n
> 
> Duke s name in German "Herzog"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


"Herzog Come!, Herzog down, Herzog stay." Has a certain ring, uniqueness to it, have to see if it works with him. However I doubt he is versed in German. Maybe go full German "Herzog Kommen Sie" "Herzog bleibe, nieder" Just a little to much. Kind of like Herzog more than Duke. Tests will be scheduled.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- are you still sleeping? ( our youngest elder )


----------



## CWWoodworking

I don't know about nation wide, but in my area HD and Walmart are close to double minimum wage. Hell McDonald's is 10-12.

I guess that's my problem with MW. It means nothing. Establish a minimum which one person could theoretically live so employers stay honest. Then let the market take care of itself.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Rich- * note from the NYT

*$600,000 Sexual Harassment Settlement Reached in Batali & Bastianich Case*

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/07/23/dining/mario-batali-sexual-harassment-case-settlement.html


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bob G. welcome

Ron when I got to college the min wage was 2.35 carter raised it to 2.65. I had an extra 20 bucks in my pocket for exactly two weeks, until the cost of food went up. Then I was back to no extra $. It was absorbed and passed on to the consumer. Ron try Swine Hundt, "pig dog" a great line from a Mel Brooks movie.

We are now discussing which tees/stokes we will play/get…. the ladies what to win before we hit a ball. Strategy.

I hope you all have a great day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck-

LBD in German- kleine schwarze Ente

and when they come… Chinese LBD… 小黑鸭


----------



## RichT

I might not be as confrontational as I've been in the past, but to my detractors I say….


----------



## corelz125

Pottz not all bosses or owners are reasonable. Some will work they're people to the bone and pay them as little as they can. You did a good job here's a .08 an hour raise. Unions get you a wage they see fit for the work you do.


----------



## 987Ron

DW in German: Wustenholzarbeiter, cumbersome at best.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I interviewed with a large company recently. The recruiter got my name from someone. He met me and set up the interview. Upon arrival first question, did you fill out an application online? No, recruiter didn't give such instructions. Even showed the text message.

Guy told me stop wasting his time. Go home fill it out and THEY will review it and get back to me in 2-3 weeks.

I left. Contacted recruiter and told him what was said and sent video.

15 minutes later different guy calls and asks me to meet back at office. Told him I had not, and would not fill out application online. No problem. Okay.

Sat in his office and we discussed work qualifications. Schedule. And then pay and vacation.

They still have not learned! Why would I leave a job that I get vacation 2 times a year to work a full 52 weeks before being able to request it. Nevermind the wages are 1996 level. My position was offer me BETTER conditions and pay to lure me away from current job. Not a pay cut and less time off with no idea on what benefits will cost.

Guy seemed insulted I insisted a big company can do BETTER. I work in private shop, 3 guys. The pay gap between what I make and what they offered was 32,000 a year. Nevermind the vacation and benefits part.

Frankly any recruiter wanting to get me to interview will now get told, my time cost this much. Have the check ready when I show up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I/we are getting a social security raise due to inflation.. but not until January 2022

Lets say Christmas 2021…

https://www.xmasclock.com/


----------



## RichT

> Unions get you a wage they see fit for the work you do.
> 
> - corelz125


Unions are run by fat cats getting rich off their members. I used to laugh at the union members (UAW and Teamsters) who would refer to me as part of "management." Their management is just as greedy as anyone.

Reminds me of a joke:

A UMW member, a UAW member and a Teamster were arguing over who had the smartest dog.

The UMW member said watch this. At his command, his dog went to the fridge, grabbed a beer, opened it and delivered it to its owner.

That's nothing said the UAW member. With a cue from him, his dog went to the fridge, took out a strip steak, grilled it and delivered it piping hot on a plate.

Without hesitation the Teamster nods at his dog, who then eats the steak, drinks the beer, mounts the other two dogs and claims it hurt its back in the process and files for workers comp.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz not all bosses or owners are reasonable. Some will work they re people to the bone and pay them as little as they can. You did a good job here s a .08 an hour raise. Unions get you a wage they see fit for the work you do.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 but there are a lot of non-union people sentiments out there. Yet we are still alive and continuing - proud member UAW Local 600. Pottz, in 2021; could you have handled the situation as you described any differently?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> and claims it hurt its back in the process and files for workers comp.
> 
> - Rich


Rich- Workers comp is not a gravy train… unless you get a permanent social security disability (SSI). But isn't the issue of being disabled at the worksite cause for just compensation, especially when a person cannot be whole?

People should look into the infamous Tort law cases…


----------



## CWWoodworking

My area is so hard up for bodies, if you move to my county and stay for 2 years they give you 5000$ Paid for by a coalition of manufacturers.

This proves one fact-2-4% of population doesn't want to work. Our unemployment is about 3%


----------



## DevinT

My dad is a member of the Brotherhood of Locomotive Engineers and has never said anything bad about them. I think they helped more than hurt over his many years with the railroad. Unsure if all unions are bad.


----------



## RichT

> Rich- Workers comp is not a gravy train…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It was a joke, DW, not a commentary on worker's comp.

Anyone who has dealt with Teamsters will get the joke.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I show up ready to work. But rarely am kept busy. Just part of the business. Cars break down some days all day, some weeks not at all. Thankfully no commission, straight salary.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

the best economics education is running your own business. Back when I started the small business administration dalet indicated that only 10% of small business start UPS will survive the 1st year and only 10% of those will survive to 5 years good but the 5 year mark you got a 1% for survival rate.

Having been a Union Member and a Union contractor, Depends on the individual situation in the people involved. If you look at labor history you'll find it organized labor built the Affluent middle class.

Anyway starting last night my laptop says this thread is a application error. It work from my phone but that little bitty smartphone is a pain i* t* a* to post ;-(


----------



## DevinT

What? No! We hit some kind of limit?

How are we ever going to get to 100k comments?

Time for Gunny's Hanger?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> What? No! We hit some kind of limit?
> 
> How are we ever going to get to 100k comments?
> 
> Time for Gunny's Hanger?
> 
> - DevinT


Devin, how a out fixing the LJ code?

The over productive abilities comments reminded .e if 2 employers whose egos could not handle the employee they claimed they needed.

The first could not handle me identifying electrical problems in a couple minutes when he and his right hand man wasted hours.

The second hired me to save an account he was not able to get the work operational and serviceable. I did too good a "save." ;-)) He was the type that wanted all employees scared of their job because he could replace them at anytime. His problem was the customer started telling him he could have jobs if I did them. ;-)

He spent 4 or 5 years with a couple college buddies destroying the business his dad spent 40 years building. Anyways, they both told me I could not quit when I did. Life is too short to put up with their attitudes.


----------



## 987Ron

Still works on my computer, some of us old folks really dislike smartphones. The hardware is not bad but the software is really chaotic. 
Went to lunch with the wife, 4 young college girls at the next table. My wife and I never saw or heard them say one word to one another. phone in front of their faces, all 4, the entire time we were there. Weird world this has become. 
Should it even be called a phone? Wonder what the percentages are of phoning, texting, gaming, wazing, etc. are?
Bet actual phone calls are not no. 1.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The rest of the site works. It is just the links to this thread. Excel is having response issues too on this laptop ;-( Easiest way to handle them is save frequently and redo do the small amount of work lost when. it happens.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> What? No! We hit some kind of limit?
> 
> How are we ever going to get to 100k comments?
> 
> Time for Gunny's Hanger?
> 
> - DevinT


ROFL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Rich- Workers comp is not a gravy train…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> It was a joke, DW, not a commentary on worker's comp.
> 
> Anyone who has dealt with Teamsters will get the joke.
> 
> - Rich


+1 Rich wer're good.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I just thought of an interesting Union situation that a friend told me about. In the late sixties General Motors gave the United auto workers everything they wanted on a Union contract renewal. About 10% of the price of the automobile was affected by the labor increase. GM raised the entire price of the automobile by that same percentage using the labor increase as their justification.

Another issue is job site safety. The last straw that caused orginazed labor to demand jobsite safety standards was the Triangle Shirtwaist Factory fire in 1911 that killed 146 young immigrants women who were locked in the building. The effort took 60 years. OSHA was signed by Nixon in 1972. My first job as an apprentice was walking on 8" wide steel beams carrying bundles of conduit on my shoulder without any fall protection. I didn't think that was a good idea, but like remodeling gas stations hot, it was the standard of the day. I saw quite a few fires u dr gas pumps. .most there was enough air movement they were relatively "safe" ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Those steel beams were 40 feet up. I was told there was no place in the plant higher than 49 feet. High time, 1.5 .normal pay started at 50 feet. Double time started at 80.


----------



## pottz

> On minimum wage, I don t know of any corporation that has minimum wage employees.
> 
> Walmart, Home Depot, the list goes on and on. Now, if you are going to tell me that I m referring to the retail portion of the workforce and not the corporate folks, I d say that s a perfect example of why it s up to the individual to excel. If someone wants more than minimum wage, they have to earn it; it s not owed to them over some "living wage" nonsense. I call that welfare.
> 
> DW - Batali was caught padding the bills in NYC. Some how he survived and now is a star.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Actually Mario is a pariah. He s been canceled. Same with John Besh and countless other top chefs. In Mario s case it sounds like he earned it, but it s possible that others were simply victims of the #MeToo craze.
> 
> - Rich


yes lots of large companies start pay at mininum.our company is currently starting at 16.75 but thats due to union contracts.young kid i just hired in my dept.missed two days his first 3 weeks.he's on probation and i warned him that pattern needs too end quickly,or he will.time will tell.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- are you still sleeping? ( our youngest elder )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yard work this morning then a trip to lowes for plants,taking a break before planting.


----------



## pottz

> *Rich- * note from the NYT
> 
> *$600,000 Sexual Harassment Settlement Reached in Batali & Bastianich Case*
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/07/23/dining/mario-batali-sexual-harassment-case-settlement.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


just a pig that deserved what he got.should be more probably.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz not all bosses or owners are reasonable. Some will work they re people to the bone and pay them as little as they can. You did a good job here s a .08 an hour raise. Unions get you a wage they see fit for the work you do.
> 
> - corelz125


ill take it ! i would have settled for .07-lol.


----------



## corelz125

The days of crooked unions backed by organized crime are over. There's a trail of info thats easy to follow now. The trades is different than some other unions. The non union companies find all ways to not pay a fair wage and disregard safety. Here the majority of death's that have been on construction sites are non union jobs. A lot of those companies they fine them or they get sued and all they do is close up shop then open another company under a different name.


----------



## corelz125

"I'll do whatever I can for my constituents"

A politician visited a remote little rural village and asked the inhabitants what the government could do for them.

"We have two big needs," said the village headman. "First, we have a hospital but no doctor."

The politician whipped out his cellphone, spoke for a while, and then said, "I have it sorted out. A doctor will arrive here tomorrow. What is your other need?"

"We have no cellphone reception at all in our village."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> "I'll do whatever I can for my constituents"
> 
> A politician visited a remote little rural village and asked the inhabitants what the government could do for them.
> 
> "We have two big needs," said the village headman. "First, we have a hospital but no doctor."
> 
> The politician whipped out his cellphone, spoke for a while, and then said, "I have it sorted out. A doctor will arrive here tomorrow. What is your other need?"
> 
> "We have no cellphone reception at all in our village."
> 
> - corelz125


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That one is too true to be funny ;-))

Amazon is a good example of ignoring safety. The entire company has a injury rate 10 % higher than the industry average. Our SIL's sister injured her wrist "meeting production goal" doing repetitive motion in an Amazon warehouse. If they fall short a. couple times they are gone, no warning.

The nonunion apprentice program now requires 24 hours of class room training per year, up from 0. The union program is one day a week during a typical school year.

History is repeating itself. Most cannot make a living in a 40 hour week the way they could in the 50s and 60s. About half the kids I grew up with were farm laborers making slight above minimum wage, single wage family. Some times house provided, sometimes they provided their own.


----------



## pottz

> "I'll do whatever I can for my constituents"
> 
> A politician visited a remote little rural village and asked the inhabitants what the government could do for them.
> 
> "We have two big needs," said the village headman. "First, we have a hospital but no doctor."
> 
> The politician whipped out his cellphone, spoke for a while, and then said, "I have it sorted out. A doctor will arrive here tomorrow. What is your other need?"
> 
> "We have no cellphone reception at all in our village."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## 987Ron

I have no stats, direct contact with or without Unions overall impacts or lack of. I have never worked in an environment that was unionized completely. Never was ask to be in a union or felt the need to be. Only a couple of incidents.

After college I worked for Phillips Pet. in Oklahoma as a lab tech on the Senior Scientist Research Team. I ran the lab the two scientist did the thinking, etc. I learned to blow glass, made all the thermocouple connections for temp control in a very high vacuum systems. Set up the controls for all of this. However to change a light bulb we had to have the union electrician do it. After filling a request, he would come see the job. Call for his assist to bring a ladder, after checking the wattage he would send the assistant to get a bulb. etc etc etc. Took all day to get one light bulb changed and heaven forbid if we needed any thing else.

Years later I worked for a Exhaust Manufacturer as a field service rep and in sales management. We had a out dated plant in Chicago. Unionized. So the company built a new more modern plant in Tennessee. Nonunion. The salaries were the same However a $ went further in Tenn. than in Chic. The work output per employee was almost double, measured what an employee did. Accidents and subsequent $ requested became 0. Well we did have one guy fell off his tractor at home and got run over. Sickness and unexcused absentee went down to almost zero. We instigated a cross training program so each worker could learn to do not only the job he was hired to do but others in the plant. Each cross training learned came with a increase in salary. Some had 6 or more jobs they learned to do. Good for them and the plant could then move people where needed. Union opposed this in Chicago. We were also able ot establish a just in time manufacturing method for our customer orders. This reduced back orders and out of stock items to nil. Opposed in Chicago by the union, said it would eliminate warehousing jobs We did not need a large inventory Employees in Tenn were very proud of the 100% order fills. This was a big deal for the company to ship 100% with little warehousing of product. We made over 5000 different mufflers and pipes.

The Tenn. plant employees voted every few years as to Union or not. Always voted no union until about 1995 or so. Two years later the same emplyees voted the union out. Management did not change the hiring or employee benefit programs to get the union out.

I do totally agree that unions in some trades and workplaces have done a great service for the worker. But in my limited experience I was not where it happened.


----------



## 987Ron

After rereading the above it has come to me that I am glad all that is in the past for me. Get up in the am coffee on the porch with the wife and the dogs. Time and a shop of my own to play in. Too deep for this old man now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corelez-* just finished the plaque should you want it sent - PM mailing instruction.

*Gunny*- lasering yours currently.


----------



## bandit571

and


----------



## corelz125

Paid off submitting an entry every day. Got an email Askingg for some info a few days later this showed up at my door.


----------



## corelz125

Shop fox 6" bench top jointer with a spiral head. Too bad I just bought a new Ridgid 6" long bed jointer 3 months ago. Does anyone else have 2 jointers?


----------



## pottz

> Shop fox 6" bench top jointer with a spiral head. Too bad I just bought a new Ridgid 6" long bed jointer 3 months ago. Does anyone else have 2 jointers?
> 
> - corelz125


sweet you got it.does anyone else have two table saws,or two band saws, 3 sanding machines saws or umpteen routers i cant count,whats your point?  sounds like a problem,just send it to me and be free from the misery.the least a friend can do. ;-0


----------



## corelz125

Depends how much of that cocobolo do you have left


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Waiting…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


+1 and I like the sander with a metal case… not anymore.


----------



## pottz

> Depends how much of that cocobolo do you have left
> 
> - corelz125


ha ha many would like to know.lets just say enough for my* "friends"* and if you dont know what that means,well it's all gone !


----------



## pottz

> *Waiting…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im gettin the 12 ga.double barrel trap gun!!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got side and front of house pressure washed this evening. One last leg before I am done. Have a rough design for 3 different boxes to go next to hose storage for the winter covers and the sprayers. Tired of leaving them out in the elements. Nothing fancy just simple. Might get cracking on one of them tomorrow.


----------



## pottz

> Got side and front of house pressure washed this evening. One last leg before I am done. Have a rough design for 3 different boxes to go next to hose storage for the winter covers and the sprayers. Tired of leaving them out in the elements. Nothing fancy just simple. Might get cracking on one of them tomorrow.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- you are fired up with the Rambo pic, didn't you comment on doing some planting earlier?










Let us know your secret to vitality…

Good genes my friend…

Off to the sleeping perch and see you in the AM










Careful with that gun I would hate to see you shoot Ron up there…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- you are fired up with the Rambo pic, didn t you comment on doing some planting earlier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know your secret to vitality…
> 
> Good genes my friend…
> 
> Off to the sleeping perch and see you in the AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Careful with that gun I would hate to see you shoot Ron up there…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah after i posted my break i did my planting.as far as vitality the duck has taught me the way of the vine.gods liquid vitality my friend-lol. oh dont worry id never shoot ron,i have my sights on a better target !!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Neighbor is out digging his water main up right at his front porch. He got a $200 water bill, seems he has a leak. Loaned him my twin 20 Watt mobile LED light stand. Going to be a long night for him.


----------



## pottz

> Neighbor is out digging his water main up right at his front porch. He got a $200 water bill, seems he has a leak. Loaned him my twin 20 Watt mobile LED light stand. Going to be a long night for him.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


looks like you need another thumbs up brother.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Neighbor is out digging his water main up right at his front porch. He got a $200 water bill, seems he has a leak. Loaned him my twin 20 Watt mobile LED light stand. Going to be a long night for him.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> looks like you need another thumbs up brother.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


so true gunny.too many idiots running the circus.thank god im on my count down to 4 more years and i drop my pants and say kiss my lilly white ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i hope i make it?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Chinese LBD… 小黑鸭
> - Desert_Woodworker


I think you missed one of the downward strokes… finished up as a *"F"* instead of *"D"*!



> - woodbutcherbynight


Reminds me of a job interview I once had with a financial institute early 2000… One of the smart arses asked me, "Mr Duck (they did use my real name), tell us why we should give you this job?"...
Just as smugly, I answered "Firstly, you tell me why I should take this job?"... I was promptly marched out the door.
A few weeks later, just after Christmas, their software billing system crashed and after countless failures by their and imported experts to fix it, they called on IBM head office for assistance (mainframe computers involved). I was in IBM's books as I was one of the few programmers that still knew *assembler* (low level computing language)... so they sent me to the company. They looked at me bemused and in my typical sarcastic, smart-arsed attitude, I asked them, "You still haven't told me why I should take this job!". When they couldn't/didn't reply, I walked out… I was already under a good contract with a well paying company, so I could afford to be cocky.

Bottom line was that I was the only person available that might be able to analyse and maybe fix their system. I wasn't 100% sure as I didn't know the problem and not familiar with the environment. I just knew mainframe software and computer problem analysis which was my mainstay for employment.

They called me back and I returned with my software goodies/tools (that I have developed privately over 30+ years) on a CD and after about 4 hours "work" (of which about 3.5 hours was waiting for the results), their reports started coming through… $10,000 cash for me thank you. That was what was offered… I didn't ask it, however, I should have charged more as afterwards I found out they were loosing millions a week due to unpaid debts.

Like *DevonT* said, if your good at your job, you are worth it, regardless of how much effort you apply… especially when it would take a team costing 10x as much to attempt to do the same job… and probably fail.

Talking about hourly rates… I remember in the mid 1990s I was offered a $145 per hour contract… I absent mindedly responded "I don't need that much!"... but finally agreed… unfortunately the job was abolished before I was hired and had to settle for a meager $98/hour contract elsewhere…


----------



## pottz

ahhhh,so thats where the festool money came from!!!! in the mean time his so called friends (rc) (ant man) starve too death.so who needs a duck ? story to be continued !


----------



## bandit571

Wyatt Earp vs Johnnie Tyler….Tombstone…..

JT: "Something on your mind, Mister?" 
WE: " Seems you are sitting in MY chair, is all"

Goes downhill fast after that, at least for Mr. Tyler…..Wyatt became the new Dealer….sitting IN Mr. Tyler's chair…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Duck* That reminds me when my kid was about 12 years old and he had a paper route. Normally when we would go somewhere he couldn't find another kid that would actually do it. I told him when he grew up he would find out that that if he could actually do his job you wouldn't have much competition. He thought that was ridiculous because everybody should be able to do their job. ;-))

As he grew up way he was always a hard worker and did what he was so supposed to. Other kids wouldn't at various jobs at the theater and when he 1st started working as a customer service rep at a game place. He always made excuses for them because they were just kids or whatever.

University of Washington would not let him do computer science because he was a white kid with the 3.8 grade average and white kids needed 4.0. As a minority he could get in with 2.0. But anyway he became a network administrator and the during the dot com bust he would be unemployed at times because employers would go bankrupt out from under him. When he got an interview he would be hired. Sometimes he'd wonder what was wrong with the interviewer would get a funny look on their face. He finally asked what was wrong. 
They had never had anybody answer all the high tech questions before.. ;-)

Many years ago he agreed, if you can do the job, there won't be much competition out there. One company he worked for in Seattle had 35,000 employees worldwide. They gave him a promotion but it took them over a year to move him to the new position. They could not find any one with the technical ability to do his old job;-)) They finally had a guy in NY that wanted to move to California. He agreed to take the job in Seattle because it was on the west coast.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

I was lucky in the *dot.com* bust *Topa*... I worked on mainframes so I wasn't affected, however, that put a bloody big dent in my retirement package and set it back many years.

I earned my stripes by doing college for 7 years part time (compute course) when I was working for the Army as a civilian clerk (Vietnam days.. could share many "waries") , while bringing up a new family and renovating a derelict house…. after the uni tagged me as an undesirable to become a teacher and fired me.

At work I'd work through my lunchtime while everyone else went to the pub and I remember taking print outs home in the 70's and laying on the lounge floor making code changes at night so I could enter them on punched cards the next day…(I still have some… and as words without pictures are boring,








probably worth more than the "equivalent" colored dollar notes representing blue - $10, pink - $20)... 
They made great foundation for fancy dress parties… 
The head 








and the spats 








put a big dent into my punched card reserves.

In my field (allbeit very limited) I became one of the best in Australia and had a number of large USA companies visit me to check out competitive software I wrote in my spare time… that's how I claimed it as my own and not the company's… though I did use company facilities to test and run it.

I worked for the government after achieving long service and that way I could take all my sickies, holidays, long service and overtime during winter and spend nearly all of the 3 months up the mountain mastering my drinking… I even managed some formal paid ski teaching.
I left the government when they threatened to promote me… a new rulling was that you had to do what the position you were being paid for required… the arses wanted to make me a manager, however, I wanted to stay a techo.
Thats when I started contracting (and stopped skiing). Though I now again *SKI*... *S*pend *K*ids *I*nheriitance.

After the global financial crisis when a lot of Yankees were fire and "off-shores" were employed, I worked for you Yankees for 8+ years from home. Fortunately, with all my routines, I could fire them off in under 15 minutes and I had the rest of the day to do whatever I liked.. no *"the man"* to check bums on seat. Occasionally I was asked something difficult that no one else could do and I had to work another 15 minutes that day.

******************** it's good to tell my story and brag about something else than Fe*$*tool, without a live audience running away.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Today the drive back to Ft Myers, to pick up the dawg, then head to NJ shore via VA to visit family.

8 hrs drive just to pack and head back north.

Girls won at golf yesterday, we won cards.

All are exhausted. A lot of fun.

Catch up w you all later.


----------



## 987Ron

LBD, TOPA Those are very interesting posts. Enjoyed reading them. Thanks.


----------



## 987Ron

I awoke thinking of my Cherokee Bros in Tahlequah so as they would say:

Osada sunalei ududu sun and nigada. Have D equa day.

(Good morning grandfather sun and all. Have a great day) Cherokee does not translate easily. The Cherokee had their own alphabet and writing,

Leave in an hour to go get Duke. Hope he is as happy as we are at his return. Looking forward to it. The native Americans valued and treated their dogs better than any other civilization in history. Hope to do the same.

esaha dog.










More later….pictures?


----------



## 987Ron

Petey; A few days in GA and you are learning the vocabulary…..Dawg as dog. Draw it out a bit more when you speak it however. Problem I see for you is if you get that NJ accent combined with the GA one no one will ever know what you are saying. Ya see, bro.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Petey; A few days in GA and you are learning the vocabulary…..Dawg as dog. Draw it out a bit more when you speak it however. Problem I see for you is if you get that NJ accent combined with the GA one no one will ever know what you are saying. Ya see, bro.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Laundry Detail, today…and no Projects to work on…


----------



## pottz

a little work on the beer swap projects then off to our fav restaurant for a concert in the parking lot.bring your own chair,food and drink ala cart, 20$ cover 3hr show,lots of fun.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Leave in an hour to go get Duke. Hope he is as happy as we are at his return. Looking forward to it. *The native Americans valued and treated their dogs better than any other civilization in history. Hope to do the same.
> *
> esaha dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later….pictures?
> 
> - 987Ron


I look forward to seeing and hearing Duke's stories…

Also, I remember a story about the men and dogs eat first… before others… I used to tell that story before a family meal. They didn't appreciate my comment…

Safe return Ron.

*Pottz-* I am happy about your outing today. You seem to enjoy this type of venue.

*Duck-* Pottz beat me to the post mentioning Festool and I wish to add the Trotec laser and all those Ryobi tools.
I enjoyed your life quest stories and you earned it my friend.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Interesting career *Duck.* Did you and *Devin* rewrite the LJ code? My application error vanished ;-)

Our son was working on computer systems in Australia and Great Britain from the company in downtown Seattle. Someone needed to go to Australia to physically do something. He planned to do it himself and expand the trip into a vacation with his wife. When he discovered the flight took 24 hours he sent someone else.

*Petey* Glad the boyz are tied and not losing too much ;-)) Drive safe, lots of nutjobs on the freeways, at least they are chronic here ;-((

*Ron* Glad you enjoyed the posts. I could write a book about my career. One of my surprises was an engineer came to me at the end of a job I did changing all the can-making equipment at a national can manufacturing company. They were reducing the thickness of the cans by about 60 to 75 percent. He said you probably don't know what you did here. I asked what I did. He said you saved this company from bankruptcy. If you had not stood up to the big wigs from Chicago in the scheduling meeting when they shut down the job for 6 months, production here would have stopped indefinitely. They ran the plant 24/7 except for Thanksgiving day and Christmas day. They did maintenance those 2 days that could not be done when the plant was running.

They were going to start the equipment replacement in the labeling printer area. The company building the control panels said they would deliver them in 2 weeks on the loading dock 48 hours before the startup. The problem was they had not even designed them yet. The first time I really experienced the 21-century sales standard; tell the customer what they need to hear, if you can't perform, that is the customer's problem. (A seminar salesman told me that trying to sell me on their sales program. ;-(( )

The plant would have been shut down indefinitely. The Canman would not have been able to supply the cans. They were the only manufacturer here. The bottling and brewing industries in the Pacific Northwest would have been crippled. The engineer told me if they could find the capacity in the other plants scattered around the US, the shipping would have bankrupted the Canman. I calculated the volume and concluded they needed about 20 to 22 55' semi loads per day! The engineer said if the shipping did not bankrupt them, the hand wrapping would have. They could ship unlabeled "bright stacks" without damage to them. Since they were starting in the printer area, the cans rattling around in the shipping would have damaged the labels and the brewers and bottlers would have rejected them.

My boss was really POed when I caused the Canman to cancel his million-dollar job, the biggest contract he had ever had in 1980. Million dollars was a lot of money then. He asked me what I had told them. I said the truth. I knew it was critical but did not know it was bankruptcy. He got over it. The Canman gave him Key Supplier Award and flew him to the regional headquarters in CA for lunch.

I saw both sides to the union issues. In the early 80s, lots of guys had to change their attitudes about the unions protecting their job when they drew a paycheck doing nothing all day. Boeing is not known as the "Lazy B" without justification. I saw a lot of attitude reversal in the trades too along with the primary focus shifting from cooperation and quality among the contractors to the Myopic Financial Focus Wall Street introduced when they did away with long-term business viability.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I awoke thinking of my Cherokee Bros in Tahlequah so as they would say:
> 
> Osada sunalei ududu sun and nigada. Have D equa day.
> 
> (Good morning grandfather sun and all. Have a great day) Cherokee does not translate easily. The Cherokee had their own alphabet and writing,
> 
> Leave in an hour to go get Duke. Hope he is as happy as we are at his return. Looking forward to it. The native Americans valued and treated their dogs better than any other civilization in history. Hope to do the same.
> 
> esaha dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later….pictures?
> 
> - 987Ron


That is a fascinating study. American Indians had a significant influence on our democracy. I believe it was John Steinbeck who wrote a small book documenting the principle of indigenous religion. It made me wonder which side should have been the missionaries in the early days.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## corelz125

Two senior gentlemen are working at a sewage treatment plant.

One guy goes off to lunch and comes back to find his buddy standing above a vat of sewage with a long rake.

"What are you doing?!" he yells

"My coat fell in!" his buddy yells back

"You're not really gonna wear that again are you?!" his friend said worriedly.

"No, no. Gosh no!" Says the old man to the relief of his friend.

"I have to get it back though. My teeth are in the pocket!"


----------



## corelz125

I know Gunny will get this one right from the start

A female researcher was writing her thesis about the effects of long army service and sexual function.

In one of her first meetings with war veterans, some still serving, some honorably discharged, she decides to pose a somewhat delicate question.

"Can you please tell me, and don't be shy, when was the last time you had intercourse?"

Most of them mumbled some embarrassed reply. Only one man, a general, stood tall and said "1956 ma'am."

The woman, taken back by this answer said "1956?! That long?!"

"Yes ma'am."

The woman felt terrible for the general, who was actually a good-looking gentleman and decided to break his long dry streak herself.

She invites him to her apartment for dinner after the meeting.

He agreed, and after a nice meal, the two made passionate love for an hour.

Afterward, exhausted, the woman cuddled up to the army general afterward and whispered: "Well, you sure haven't forgotten anything since 1956…"

The general looked at her confused and said: "Well I sure hope not. It's only 2330 now!"


----------



## 987Ron

> I
> 
> They ran the plant 24/7 except for Thanksgiving day and Christmas day. They did maintenance those 2 days that could not be done when the plant was running.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Our plants all shut down for 2 weeks at Christmas for maintenance, equipment changes, production line changes etc. Only volunteers worked on those days. Extra pay. Those not involved had the time off as well as their earned vacation times. Worked for the company and the employees liked it. The office workers had a different policy but similar. Not sure of it.


----------



## 987Ron

The Duke is home. Doing well. The training is working, leash walking is as it should be as is wait, sit, stay, down, leave it. The trainer came to the house after our exit lesson, taught us as well as the dog. He helped with the introduction of the Corgi and Duke. The Corgi has a lot to learn, but he was the difficult one not Duke. Should work. 
Dog food and dog training treat run tomorrow. 
Very happy with the training. Money well spent. Most important the wife is very happy with the training and she and Duke are working good together. Trainer spent a good deal of time today with her on technique. He is ex-military, ex-law enforcement, a very direct pull no punches type of instructor. We both liked that, makes everything very clear, hurt feelings are not a concern. 
The fun begins.

Later


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I know Gunny will get this one right from the start
> 
> A female researcher was writing her thesis about the effects of long army service and sexual function.
> 
> In one of her first meetings with war veterans, some still serving, some honorably discharged, she decides to pose a somewhat delicate question.
> 
> "Can you please tell me, and don't be shy, when was the last time you had intercourse?"
> 
> Most of them mumbled some embarrassed reply. Only one man, a general, stood tall and said "1956 ma'am."
> 
> The woman, taken back by this answer said "1956?! That long?!"
> 
> "Yes ma'am."
> 
> The woman felt terrible for the general, who was actually a good-looking gentleman and decided to break his long dry streak herself.
> 
> She invites him to her apartment for dinner after the meeting.
> 
> He agreed, and after a nice meal, the two made passionate love for an hour.
> 
> Afterward, exhausted, the woman cuddled up to the army general afterward and whispered: "Well, you sure haven't forgotten anything since 1956…"
> 
> The general looked at her confused and said: "Well I sure hope not. It's only 2330 now!"
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> I know Gunny will get this one right from the start
> 
> A female researcher was writing her thesis about the effects of long army service and sexual function.
> 
> In one of her first meetings with war veterans, some still serving, some honorably discharged, she decides to pose a somewhat delicate question.
> 
> "Can you please tell me, and don't be shy, when was the last time you had intercourse?"
> 
> Most of them mumbled some embarrassed reply. Only one man, a general, stood tall and said "1956 ma'am."
> 
> The woman, taken back by this answer said "1956?! That long?!"
> 
> "Yes ma'am."
> 
> The woman felt terrible for the general, who was actually a good-looking gentleman and decided to break his long dry streak herself.
> 
> She invites him to her apartment for dinner after the meeting.
> 
> He agreed, and after a nice meal, the two made passionate love for an hour.
> 
> Afterward, exhausted, the woman cuddled up to the army general afterward and whispered: "Well, you sure haven't forgotten anything since 1956…"
> 
> The general looked at her confused and said: "Well I sure hope not. It's only 2330 now!"
> 
> - corelz125


not military but got it buddy-lol.


----------



## pottz

great day at the concert,good food, good friends and great music.weather was perfect at about 80.a little humid but a nice breeze about 2pm.hey it's socal,we dont have bad days.where ever you are it's better here.


----------



## corelz125




----------



## pottz

> - corelz125


buddy we need to talk !!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> buddy we need to talk !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Did you and *Devin* rewrite the LJ code? My application error vanished ;-)
> .....
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Certainly not me *Topa*... I know bugger all about PC coding… my knowledge is strictly mainframe… 
My only corelation with the small machines is that that both evolved from similar *basic principles*...

Hell, if I wrote the LJ code any sideways picture posters would immediately get fried with 60,000 volts of juice generously executed by the courtesy of their computer… and I'm bloody sure *DT* would compensate for the *arrogants*, if she coded.


> - corelz125
> 
> buddy we need to talk !!!!!
> - pottz


I think *we* (the *duck* and the *pottz*) need to talk.. no, you need to just listen… shhh!... erm, shhh!... doh, shhh…hush!... quit and be quiet!... ferme la bouche!.. shutten ze muwze,,, and in Bos*¢*h speak,* 住口*...

All that *turning* seems to have affected your *funny bone*... seems like there's no *puzzle* about that… I can't sit for a few days as I laughed my arse off about that joke… 
believe it or not, I can actually handle *non-XXX*... occasionally.

*or*... Were you offended by the naked head?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelez- you doing great! IMO you are just under the radar… Pretty good stuff… IMO as you posted… "you post them while they come."

I would love to know what advice Pottz would offer. And to those who haven't had a PM experience with Pottz- Your missing the experience… Thx Pottz for the personal chats- good stuff…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck- 


> *or*... Were you offended by the naked head?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


This pic…


----------



## corelz125

That pic is the look I can imagine that is on Gunnies face some mornings when he walks in the shop to start the work day.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... *Duck-* Pottz beat me to the post mentioning Festool…
> - Desert Woodworker


*DW*, my pilgrimage into woodworking started with my bargain basement *B&D* drill and saw. I progressed through the *Triton* range and eventually discovered *Makita* and then started to get serious… 
My only regret is that is was a cheap bastard and refused to acknowledge the exorbitant shekels for Fe*$*tool… and one day I bit the bullet and bought one… end of story.
The only people that have used Fe*$*estool and ********************can them are those that have abused them… Hell, few people go *mud rallying* in a *Rolls*... and if they do, once wiped down it's still a *Rolls*!


----------



## sras

Hello all. Just catching up after more than 3 weeks away. Almost 1300 posts behind - I didn't read them 

Did a travel trailer trip to Durango from Vancouver in 10 days. Home for a day and then went fishing in Sitka. Been home for about 3 days but it took that long to get caught up on everything.


----------



## sras

Here's a pic of the one that got away. Sea lion got it. The guides said it was probably around a 40 pounder…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Facial expressions? I wish that I had a smiling Duckface last night… On the final laser cut "******************** happened" *the laser or the program did a "wonkie" 2 hours into the cut… $25 brushed metal piece and hours of computer time… Oh well
*









Tomorrow I'll make inquires to Lightburn and Laguna… Sorry Duck after your $10,000 quick fix fly-in…

Don't Worry Be Happy Lyrics


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Here s a pic of the one that got away. Sea lion got it. The guides said it was probably around a 40 pounder…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - sras


Great to see that you are back. The sea lion ate. I had a similar experience where the sea lion snagged a big one while reeling it in… once the line went limp… that sea lion surfaced and tossed it into the air and then dove down with it. Hmmm.

We all have to eat…


----------



## sras

Hey DW - I have hooked two big ones in 11 years of fishing in Sitka. Both times a sea lion took them. Both times they spent a few minutes tossing them around and chomping chunks of them as they were too big to eat whole. The bites barely went half way across them!


----------



## sras

The sea lions are picky. They wait for a King to be on the line (or a halibut).


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

People when Duck speaks … Google it

*We Plunge The $400,000 Rolls-Royce Cullinan Into The Mud*


----------



## pottz

> ... Did you and *Devin* rewrite the LJ code? My application error vanished ;-)
> .....
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Certainly not me *Topa*... I know bugger all about PC coding… my knowledge is strictly mainframe…
> My only corelation with the small machines is that that both evolved from similar *basic principles*...
> 
> Hell, if I wrote the LJ code any sideways picture posters would immediately get fried with 60,000 volts of juice generously executed by the courtesy of their computer… and I m bloody sure *DT* would compensate for the *arrogants*, if she coded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> buddy we need to talk !!!!!
> - pottz
> 
> I think *we* (the *duck* and the *pottz*) need to talk.. no, you need to just listen… shhh!... erm, shhh!... doh, shhh…hush!... quit and be quiet!... ferme la bouche!.. shutten ze muwze,,, and in Bos*¢*h speak,* 住口*...
> 
> All that *turning* seems to have affected your *funny bone*... seems like there s no *puzzle* about that… I can t sit for a few days as I laughed my arse off about that joke…
> believe it or not, I can actually handle *non-XXX*... occasionally.
> 
> *or*... Were you offended by the naked head?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


oh my god,do we need to go where no man.or woman has gone before!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hey DW - I have hooked two big ones in 11 years of fishing in Sitka. Both times a sea lion took them. Both times they spent a few minutes tossing them around and chomping chunks of them as they were too big to eat whole. The bites barely went half way across them!
> 
> - sras


+1 enjoyed their need for food… an animal has needs… I appreciate your sharing.


----------



## pottz

> Corelez- you doing great! IMO you are just under the radar… Pretty good stuff… IMO as you posted… "you post them while they come."
> 
> I would love to know what advice Pottz would offer. And to those who haven t had a PM experience with Pottz- Your missing the experience… Thx Pottz for the personal chats- good stuff…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


damn dw do we we need review the confidential pottz pm review process again!!!!!!!!!!!!you know it's "highly" classified!!!


----------



## pottz

> Hello all. Just catching up after more than 3 weeks away. Almost 1300 posts behind - I didn t read them
> 
> Did a travel trailer trip to Durango from Vancouver in 10 days. Home for a day and then went fishing in Sitka. Been home for about 3 days but it took that long to get caught up on everything.
> 
> - sras


you didin't miss [email protected]#t buddy,we missed life!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> More later….pictures? *
> 
> - 987Ron


???? pics are missing…


----------



## pottz

> Here s a pic of the one that got away. Sea lion got it. The guides said it was probably around a 40 pounder…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - sras


oh man the memories you bring back.ive fished all over canada, alaska, and above the arctic circle.wow i envy you right now man.to relive those trips would be something id remember for the rest of my life!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Corelez- you doing great! IMO you are just under the radar… Pretty good stuff… IMO as you posted… "you post them while they come."
> 
> I would love to know what advice Pottz would offer. And to those who haven t had a PM experience with Pottz- Your missing the experience… Thx Pottz for the personal chats- good stuff…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> damn dw do we we need review the confidential pottz pm review process again!!!!!!!!!!!!you know it s "highly" classified!!!
> 
> - pottz


I was just saying and not divulging the content of your "let's talk bud". It is not the woodshed people but ar civil conversation on a topic that Pottz wishes to discuss with you. What I like was it was never condescending just a level conversation. But you will have free will to do what you do… I did!


----------



## sras

pottz- a good friend invites me each year. They are very special memories.


----------



## pottz

> Corelez- you doing great! IMO you are just under the radar… Pretty good stuff… IMO as you posted… "you post them while they come."
> 
> I would love to know what advice Pottz would offer. And to those who haven t had a PM experience with Pottz- Your missing the experience… Thx Pottz for the personal chats- good stuff…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> damn dw do we we need review the confidential pottz pm review process again!!!!!!!!!!!!you know it s "highly" classified!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I was just saying and not divulging the content of your "let s talk bud". It is not the woodshed people but ar civil conversation on a topic that Pottz wishes to discuss with you. What I like was it was never condescending just a level conversation. But you will have free will to do what you do… I did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


HA HA just joking with you my friend.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Sea lion got it. The guides said it was probably around a 40 pounder…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - sras


Hell, *sras* by just a piddly 40lb sea lion… How heavy do you reckon the fish was? That head looks heavier than 40lb.


> People when Duck speaks … Google it
> 
> *We Plunge The $400,000 Rolls-Royce Cullinan Into The Mud*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


The next time I get a *Rolls*, I promise to race *yours* through the mud.


> oh *my god*,do we need to go where no man.or woman has gone before!!!!
> - pottz


++100 on that comeback *pottzy*...*LMAO*,








at least what was left… you trying to compete with *C125*.

Just don't call me a *god* or you'll be re-positioned (see below)...



> damn dw do we we need review the confidential pottz pm review process again!!!!!!!!!!!!you know it s "highly" classified!!!
> - pottz


*pottzy* I think you should grab you lawyer and join *Moses* and *DW* on that *Mount Sinai* perch, take your *tablets* and rewrite *The Agreement* and contemplate my *status in the deity*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Wisdom comes from above…










Duck did you ever use the punchcard chaff to make a confetti bomb with an empty eggshell?

https://www.instructables.com/Confetti-Egg-Bombs/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- I'm out; please post for a wakeup message…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Corelez- you doing great! IMO you are just under the radar… Pretty good stuff… IMO as you posted… "you post them while they come."
> 
> I would love to know what advice Pottz would offer. And to those who haven t had a PM experience with Pottz- Your missing the experience… Thx Pottz for the personal chats- good stuff…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> damn dw do we we need review the confidential pottz pm review process again!!!!!!!!!!!!you know it s "highly" classified!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I was just saying and not divulging the content of your "let s talk bud". It is not the woodshed people but ar civil conversation on a topic that Pottz wishes to discuss with you. What I like was it was never condescending just a level conversation. But you will have free will to do what you do… I did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> HA HA just joking with you my friend.
> 
> - pottz


*A Pottz PM is a good thing…*


----------



## sras

LBD - the sea lion was a few hundred pounds, the head wasn't all that heavy. The captain was really disappointed with what he saw through his binoculars. He said it was the biggest king he had seen all season. I couldn't complain - we already had our limits on king.


----------



## pottz

> LBD - the sea lion was a few hundred pounds, the head wasn t all that heavy. The captain was really disappointed with what he saw through his binoculars. He said it was the biggest king he had seen all season. I couldn t complain - we already had our limits on king.
> 
> - sras


where were you fishing out of.man your makin me home sick for that kind of fishing bud.my biggest king was 67lbs.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duck did you ever use the punchcard chaff to make a confetti bomb with an empty eggshell?
> - Desert Woodworker


Never got a chance…

The closest I got was to spring load a small paper tray with them and hide it in my boss's drawer… I hated the guy… it was my *worth* to the company that stopped me from getting fired… at least I was moved away from him, but after that they put locks on the tray with the keys entrusted to cleaners… who started work at 5:00am and that was far too bloody early to get out of bed… even for a joke!
Management and I seldom saw eye to eye. They were always money conscious, while I was quality oriented… and have always been.

Actually the first office prank I ever pulled was when *"invisible" cellotape* was introduced. I taped down every phone handles to their respective cradles on our floor (about 30)... even the bosses'. I got caught as this idiot forgot to tape his own phone down…. can't fully remember why I pulled this prank, but I may have come in early to get *that key* off the cleaner.
I was tagged as *NTBP*... *N*ever *T*o *B*e *P*romoted, for quite a while…
This didn't worry me as after graduating 








my part time studies, I went from a manager of 70+ clerical employees to the singular bottom of the barrel *"new"* programmer.

Though the one prank that I came close to *the front doors* was when our Department purchased a new "revolutionary" *Pr1me* "mini-computer" to complement our IBM mainframe.
I was entrusted to maintain it's software and I quickly learnt the internals. When one of my colleagues compiled a relatively small CPL program, with no mistakes, I got at his results first. 
For us CPL was an advancement to our bread and butter COBOL
I edited his output file and typed in about 100 syntactically correct error messages… if I remember correctly, there were more mistakes than lines of code. No one knew that the editing could be done… even the *Prime* engineers… and there was no audit log back then.
Without conspiracy, I took a few days RDO up the snow, where no one could contact me, and when I got back, I discovered they had nearly all the local *Prime* experts analysing it and the company even flew out some guru's from head office in the States… all were stumped. 
I had to fess up to my prank. The company charged my office for "support". It wasn't my worth that saved my goose, it was basically the fact that it was too hard to sack a government employee. They even demoted me from my "higher duties promotion" for nearly a week… in the government they couldn't pay anyone more than their nominal rank, so they gave selective individuals "higher duties" for another position to give them extra shekels.
I believe the prank and the following heated discussions initiated the demise of our *Pr1me* experiment and the Department bought a bigger "multi-million dollar mainframe" (for an undisclosed Government price).

I made a ******************** manager… I remember when I was the boss of a ********************load of people and it was just about impossible to sack anyone in the public service, my only out was to redeploy people. We had the greatest number of employees in the "dungeons" of our *dead letter department* with the highest *"reputed"* qualifications… nearly all high IQ or Uni/College degrees, but dumb as *dead dog ********************* or just not motivated.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ... Did you and *Devin* rewrite the LJ code? My application error vanished ;-)
> .....
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Certainly not me *Topa*... I know bugger all about PC coding… my knowledge is strictly mainframe…
> My only corelation with the small machines is that that both evolved from similar *basic principles*...
> 
> Hell, if I wrote the LJ code any sideways picture posters would immediately get fried with 60,000 volts of juice generously executed by the courtesy of their computer… and I m bloody sure *DT* would compensate for the *arrogants*, if she coded.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Mainframes cost me millions of miles of cable vs networks. Everything needed to go to the main controllers when digital controls were introduced to the real world. Our son used to play games online with a high school pal. He was letting it run all night trying to beat the computer on the other end. I told him not to do that, too much wear and tear on on our computer. I mentioned it to the programmer doing the controls I was wiring at a local hospital. He said very few people can write programs to interface with another computer. I told the kid to go ahead. He might become another "Bill Gates" ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hello all. Just catching up after more than 3 weeks away. Almost 1300 posts behind - I didn t read them
> 
> Did a travel trailer trip to Durango from Vancouver in 10 days. Home for a day and then went fishing in Sitka. Been home for about 3 days but it took that long to get caught up on everything.
> 
> - sras


Welcome home Steve. Too bad about the salmon ;-(


----------



## RichT

> Duck did you ever use the punchcard chaff to make a confetti bomb with an empty eggshell?
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Instructables? I laugh in their face. Punchcard chad is for weaklings. Even paper tape chad is pretty wimpy. And an eggshell is superfluous.

Know what we used in my day? Mylar chad. Defense contractors often used mylar instead of paper for durability. That was critical data and magnetic media was not as reliable in those days ('70s). What's cool about mylar is the static charge. It sticks to everything.

I nailed the supervisor of the technicians at the company I was working for with a few tablespoons of chad in each winter coat pocket. The following winter, he was still cursing me because every time he pulled his hands out of his pockets, they were plastered with chad.

Work was fun back then. We could mess with each other without HR getting involved, since there was no HR yet. One time he smeared my telephone earpiece with mustard and called me. That turmeric yellow stain sticks with you all day. I put a charge in one of his cigarettes once. That one was the best.

Kind of sickening what tight asses we've become.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- I m out; please post for a wakeup message…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not sure what to wake you up with. I'll tell you about a job request I never mastered. No idea how to do it. In the early days of remote control through automation, I wired the well controls for a Marysville water district on the Stillaguamish River. There were 3 engineers involved. One designed the power and basic start/stop controls. That was wired by the electrical contractor who did the power wiring. Another engineer designed the well site controls wired by the same electrical contractor. My boss had the contract to wire the interface and remote controls over the phone lines to headquarters. The project was completed in winter and nothing worked. The engineers would send change orders, but I doubt if any of them talked to any of the others.

When a change order would come in my boss would ask me if it will correct the system. No, they never did. Sometimes he would tell me to do it as we didn't have much work and will get paid. Other times he said not to bother, we were too busy to go up there on another wild goose chase ;-) About the first of June, he said the well was a Federal Drought Relief project. If it was not completed and approved by the end of the physical year, nobody would be paid. He asked if I could make the system work. I told him I could but it would take 2 or 3 days to design all the interface wiring and another 3 or 4 days to wire it. He told me to get it done.

I did. All the engineers, big wigs, contractors, and water department service personnel showed up for the start-up. It worked. Everyone was a happy camper ;-)) George wanted to get paid for the week I spent redesigning and rewiring. He asked me to write a report explaining what I did and why I had to make the changes without making the engineers look like they weren't capable of doing their work ) I told him I could write how and why, but he would have to figure out how to protect the engineers' reputations ;-)) have never mastered that writing technique ;-)

The superintendent was eating my hind end out about wiring a sump pump wrong. I think he was a little upset by the guy on the low end of the totem pole salvaging the project. The motor tripped the overloads every time it started. I check it out and everything was functioning properly. Someone ordered the wrong motor for the pump or the manufacture made an error. The motor was 3600 RPM. The pump was designed to the normal 1800 RPM ;-)) Gotta love it when those belligerent guys get to eat crow ;-))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... my biggest king was 67lbs.
> 
> - pottz


Phooey… I keep telling the missus her *King* is 105K… that's a very round about 210 pa lbs. She keeps replying that's 105K of *bull*********************.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny I laughed out loud at the head ache chart.

Ron DAWG (and I can draw it out) works down here in ft Myers well. You did crack me up with the mixed accents.

We got home around 5pm. Today we have some chores and re pack the truck to head to VA to visit family then NJ for more family. Down the shore. There you go some real Jersey for you.

I have to get rid of the ants in my truck!

Steve welcome back. I caught a Mangrove snapper off my friends doc, only to have the head come flying out of the water as I was pulling in, then we saw the bull shark.


----------



## 987Ron

> *
> More later….pictures? *
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> ???? pics are missing…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Pictures of the dog. Try bringing a 94lb. 3 yr. old Chessie home after 4 weeks of training and getting him settled in, continuing the training, introducing him to 2 other dogs he has never seen…..and then concern yourself with pictures at the same time…..I am not that good. Pictures later. Promise I will get to it. Not today probably either. 
Have faith my friend.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, on the porch, coffee, dog, dog treats (training rewards) and training. Wife just returned with a walk with Duke. Successful. Yeah. She and the dog both panting. Ha.

No shop time for a bit. Promise as soon as it fits the time available….pictures.


----------



## sras

> where were you fishing out of.man your makin me home sick for that kind of fishing bud.my biggest king was 67lbs.
> 
> - pottz


I caught my largest King on this trip at 24 lbs. A 50lb king is rare these days. Landing a 67 pounder must have been quite an experience!


----------



## pottz

> where were you fishing out of.man your makin me home sick for that kind of fishing bud.my biggest king was 67lbs.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I caught my largest King on this trip at 24 lbs. A 50lb king is rare these days. Landing a 67 pounder must have been quite an experience!
> 
> - sras


yeah that was about 30years ago.we were fishing the queen charlotte islands.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Someone started a thread about the Duck blocking them. Must be slow news day???


----------



## pottz

> Someone started a thread about the Duck blocking them. Must be slow news day???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah then the op says he wasn't trying too make it personal.really ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Someone started a thread about the Duck blocking them. Must be slow news day???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> yeah then the op says he wasn t trying too make it personal.really ?
> 
> - pottz


I enjoyed some good laughs reading the comments.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Pottz, you have been blocked…. ROFL


----------



## corelz125

That guy who started it seems a little to sensitive.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, you have been blocked…. ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i think theirs a club here somewhere of people that have me blocked.


----------



## DS

Wow, took a weekend off and have 246 posts to look through.

CWWoodworking: Polybak backers always seemed to be reliable for me.

Minimum wage: $100k minimum will work as long as you don't mind a $65 Big Mac.

Devin: I can tell you get "in the zone" when you code.
In my early microcontroller days I was writing raw assembly code. I was good, but my best coding happened at 2am in my PJ's at home. Solid code with no errors in super quick time.

At the office I would have so many distractions it would take 4x the time to debug the code as it did writing it.
The "zone" is a cool place where real magic happens real quick, I kinda miss those days. 
No one writes in Assembly these days though.

We got 2.5" of rain in Phoenix this weekend, which we sorely needed.
A lifted Ram 4×4 skidded into the back of my wife's car in the rain on the freeway.
It really sucks as she just got the car in March and now it's smashed up and she is also having back pains.

I told her she needed to be driving a DODGE instead of a Ford in order to avoid the RAM truck. 
She didn't think that was even humorous.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz I agree on the sensitivity.

Ron I am glad you have your dawg back. Mine is pressed against my leg right now. Little guy was at The Dog Resort hungry, tired, and in need of attention. He gets plenty at the "Resort" I hear the ladies carry him around a lot.

Just about packed and ready to head back up north in the am.

I packed the dremel and some hand tools, so may work on the bear some if my bro does not put a scotch in my hand.

Steve I think there are King fish down here. I have to check on that.


----------



## 987Ron

Information on Florida Kingfish. 
https://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/things-to-do/florida-fishing/florida-king-fish-guide.html

site also has a nice picture of Cabbage Key. We once posted about going there from Tampa Bay in the sailboat. kingfish or King Mackerel are in FL and the Caribbean. 3 varieties, Have seen the Cero in Puerto Rico diving on the western side. They are often call Wahoo by the fishing crowd off the east coast of FL. Have had it for dinner a few times, good eating. I think smaller than the Pacific King Mackerel. 
Is it the same fish as in the Pacific? Latin names probably different but related species. Looked that up in some of my fish ID books from diving….Only have those for the Caribbean and FL waters.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## DevinT

> Wow, took a weekend off and have 246 posts to look through.
> 
> CWWoodworking: Polybak backers always seemed to be reliable for me.
> 
> Minimum wage: $100k minimum will work as long as you don't mind a $65 Big Mac.
> 
> Devin: I can tell you get "in the zone" when you code.
> In my early microcontroller days I was writing raw assembly code. I was good, but my best coding happened at 2am in my PJ's at home. Solid code with no errors in super quick time.
> 
> At the office I would have so many distractions it would take 4x the time to debug the code as it did writing it.
> The "zone" is a cool place where real magic happens real quick, I kinda miss those days.
> No one writes in Assembly these days though.
> 
> We got 2.5" of rain in Phoenix this weekend, which we sorely needed.
> A lifted Ram 4×4 skidded into the back of my wife's car in the rain on the freeway.
> It really sucks as she just got the car in March and now it's smashed up and she is also having back pains.
> 
> I told her she needed to be driving a DODGE instead of a Ford in order to avoid the RAM truck.
> She didn't think that was even humorous.
> 
> - DS


I write assembly. Never done it in the zone though. Assembly for me is something I write when I need to optimize a routine, chase a fancy feature, perform a CPUID query against the hardware, or target some fancy ASIC. However, I rarely ever have to do that and when I do, I embed it as an in-line into C usually.

I know close to 30 programming languages fluently, so I find myself in the zone pretty regularly. Requires me to be in the study or with music blasting in my ears to get there though.

When I was in college, I barely slept. 2 hours a day on weekdays and 6 hours a day on weekends to catch up. People told me I was short-changing myself and that it would catch up to me eventually. Hah! Jokes on them, because the only thing that caught to me was $$$. Employers saw the amount of effort I put in without complaining or asking for extra money and for that I was rewarded with experience which translated into cold hard cash down the road.

I ended up gaining so much experience and getting pulled into so many companies, I never had the chance to finish college. I dropped out of college not once, not twice, but 3 times (hey, I kept trying to go back whenever I felt my workaday activities were settling down).

My current employer is straight-up with me. Don't waste your time he says. A degree with your experience won't improve your life.

I still want to go back. I love academia. It certainly won't be for the money though. My dream has always been to go make a career for myself, quit, and go teach without needing the few shekels that teaching pays. I want to do it for the students and love of helping others reach their full potential.


----------



## sras

+1 DW


----------



## DevinT

> - Desert_Woodworker


LoL! Good one. I admit that I didn't see it at first.


----------



## sras

> Information on Florida Kingfish.
> https://www.visitflorida.com/en-us/things-to-do/florida-fishing/florida-king-fish-guide.html
> 
> site also has a nice picture of Cabbage Key. We once posted about going there from Tampa Bay in the sailboat. kingfish or King Mackerel are in FL and the Caribbean. 3 varieties, Have seen the Cero in Puerto Rico diving on the western side. They are often call Wahoo by the fishing crowd off the east coast of FL. Have had it for dinner a few times, good eating. I think smaller than the Pacific King Mackerel.
> Is it the same fish as in the Pacific? Latin names probably different but related species. Looked that up in some of my fish ID books from diving….Only have those for the Caribbean and FL waters.
> 
> - 987Ron


pottz and I are talking about a King Salmon also known as a Chinook. Here's a shot of the one I caught this year.


----------



## 987Ron

> pottz and I are talking about a King Salmon also known as a Chinook. Here s a shot of the one I caught this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - sras


Definitely not a Caribbean fish! Plus you are not dressed for Caribbean waters. Only need a pair of shorts and a Tee shirt if that, hat to keep the sun at bay a bit. Nice fish.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

What is that pole looking thing?


----------



## 987Ron

antenna for rain forecaster? lightening rod?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Coworker informed me that is fishing pole. Never really used one myself a grenade always works well.

ROFL


----------



## 987Ron

here in Bubba Land to catch catfish you just drain the pond. Works every time.


----------



## corelz125

Nice fish Steve. Dressed the same way I would be dressed fishing in October here


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I write assembly. Never done it in the zone though. Assembly for me is something I write when I need to optimize a routine, chase a fancy feature, perform a CPUID query against the hardware, or target some fancy ASIC. However, I rarely ever have to do that and when I do, I embed it as an in-line into C usually.
> 
> I know close to 30 programming languages fluently, so I find myself in the zone pretty regularly. Requires me to be in the study or with music blasting in my ears to get there though.
> 
> When I was in college, I barely slept. 2 hours a day on weekdays and 6 hours a day on weekends to catch up. People told me I was short-changing myself and that it would catch up to me eventually. Hah! Jokes on them, because the only thing that caught to me was $$$. Employers saw the amount of effort I put in without complaining or asking for extra money and for that I was rewarded with experience which translated into cold hard cash down the road.
> 
> I ended up gaining so much experience and getting pulled into so many companies, I never had the chance to finish college. I dropped out of college not once, not twice, but 3 times (hey, I kept trying to go back whenever I felt my workaday activities were settling down).
> 
> My current employer is straight-up with me. Don't waste your time he says. A degree with your experience won't improve your life.
> 
> I still want to go back. I love academia. It certainly won't be for the money though. My dream has always been to go make a career for myself, quit, and go teach without needing the few shekels that teaching pays. I want to do it for the students and love of helping others reach their full potential.
> 
> - DevinT


Interesting perspective. I have always been curious how a farm kid from Idaho could be granted superhero status troubleshooting electrical controls in a few minutes or hours rather than days, weeks, or failing.

One day I was trying to teach an employee about troubleshooting DC controls on a Jetway at SeaTac. The circumstances could lead one to believe there was a 50/50 chance of the problem being in the power generation or the control circuit. The employee said he thought it was in the generation. I told him it is in the control circuits. He asked how do you know that? I thought about it but I did not know how I knew it, I just did. There were other times troubleshooting complex systems my conscious mind could not comprehend what I was doing but the problems were resolved with a few hours.

I remember the 2 times I failed to find the problem. The first was a wound rotor motor on a crane for multiple-speed control. I knew how it worked, but couldn't put my finger on it. I was there for the explanation when a guy from Cascade machine came to ID the issue.

The other was an intermittent shunt field circuit problem on a 250 hp motor in a steel plant. The motor would speed out of control without that controlling circuit. The motor can disintegrate sending shrapnel around the plant. 250 hp DC motor has well over a ton available ;-( I told the boyz to not run that motor without a load to limit speed. They brought in an electronics tech that was a friend of the shop foreman. I didn't have a clue. I told the superintendent he was too risky and I was not going to continue. I did not want to be involved when the motor blew up!

2 days later they called about 7 AM and told me they just blew up the motor! Thankfully, it stayed in one piece. They sent it to get rewound. About a week later they were reinstalling it. I was there troubleshooting other equipment several days a week some weeks. I told the superintendent the problem was still there and not to run it without a load to limit the speed. A couple of days later all the plant big wigs were on the control platform watching a demonstration of the rewound motor speed up without any load and they blew it up again!

There was a big argument between the steel plant and the motor shop about the quality of the rewind. The motor was reinstalled a couple of weeks later. I was there working on a crane problem when I saw the guy from Cascade Machine looking it over. When I finished I went down and told him the whole story. He did not find any issues and it was working fine. It worked and never had a problem after that. No one ever identified the intermittent problem as far as I know. The guy from Cascade was the only person I knew to recommend if I was too busy to make an emergency service call. Another guy I was in apprentice school with was capable but he was a superintendent on big jobs. I don't know what Cascade charged, but it must have been a lot. They would wait for me for several days rather than call them most of the time. They would wait a few days if necessary. When I told them to let me know if they find someone, they would say to keep them in the schedule because no one else will be able to fix it before I get there. I always thought they were a bit overconfident. I didn't give any credence to hyperbolic statements like "Walking on water." ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> where were you fishing out of.man your makin me home sick for that kind of fishing bud.my biggest king was 67lbs.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I caught my largest King on this trip at 24 lbs. A 50lb king is rare these days. Landing a 67 pounder must have been quite an experience!
> 
> - sras


My aunt and uncle used to catch 40 pound Kings trolling along Rainier Avenue in Lake Washington. They threw Sockeye back as junk unless someone in the area wanted it. Today kings and silvers are extinct. If they are lucky, there might be a few days of sockeye season some years ;-(

Motion sickness goes with migraines, so no sea fishing. Lakes are pretty much fished out the opening day ;-( Rivers were netted in the early 70s, so salmon and steelhead is a wild goose chase. I gave up fishing long ago. Target shooting is a lot more fun ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Pottz* Looks like California will be standing room only. California Gov. Gavin Newsom pledged to house and feed the world's homeless population. The world population is 7 billion, most in poverty, like most of India for instance. 80 million are born every year, mostly into poverty. Sounds like homeless will be solved shorty or greatly expanded ;-))

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/gavin-newsom-invites-worlds-homeless-110000209.html


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz* Looks like California will be standing room only. California Gov. Gavin Newsom pledged to house and feed the world's homeless population. The world population is 7 billion, most in poverty, like most of India for instance. 80 million are born every year, mostly into poverty. Sounds like homeless will be solved shorty or greatly expanded ;-))
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/gavin-newsom-invites-worlds-homeless-110000209.html
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


he's a total idiot we can only pray he gets booted out in september.that huge surplus should be returned to the people he's taxed to death.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This programming discussion reminded me of a guy I used to know that did programing in a steel plant. There was no shutdown for testing, it went in live ;-)) When he finished his modifications, he hit the button and the transition was done. One day there was an explosion the instant he hit the button! ;-)) He wondered what he could have done. He went out to see what had happened finding the crew laughing, The explosion was a propane tank that was missed when the scrap was dropped into the melting pot ;-))


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Wow, took a weekend off and have 246 posts to look through.
> 
> CWWoodworking: Polybak backers always seemed to be reliable for me.
> 
> Minimum wage: $100k minimum will work as long as you don't mind a $65 Big Mac.
> 
> - DS


Sending healing vibes for your wife. I would take the 100k and 65$ Big Mac as you would have to pay me 65$ to eat one.

They went to backer supplier today. Hopefully they figured something out cause another top faltered today when it was put in oven. It's a shame too, really nice tropical olive.

I have a ropey cherry 78" that is coming along very nicely. If it's effed up, I might cry.

Worked on cleaning out warehouse yesterday. Hoping to be out before end of year. Have no idea where to go with wood.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> *Pottz* Looks like California will be standing room only. California Gov. Gavin Newsom pledged to house and feed the world's homeless population. The world population is 7 billion, most in poverty, like most of India for instance. 80 million are born every year, mostly into poverty. Sounds like homeless will be solved shorty or greatly expanded ;-))
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/gavin-newsom-invites-worlds-homeless-110000209.html
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> he s a total idiot we can only pray he gets booted out in september.that huge surplus should be returned to the people he s taxed to death.
> 
> - pottz


I think I'll have what he's smoking.

Cali was awesome when I was out there(Sacramento area). So laid back, great weather, great food. Let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Corona Crazy returns: Vaccine sales point ;-)) Italian survey shows 38 percent of covid survivors have erectile dysfunction vs 10 of the population.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I think I'll have what he's smoking.
> 
> Cali was awesome when I was out there(Sacramento area). So laid back, great weather, great food. Let's hope it stays that way.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


They will have to put it back together again. Sort of like Humpty Dumpty sitting on the wall taking a great fall.

PBS did a California gubbermint bankruptcy report a year or so ago. They reported 50% of Californians are either contemplating or planning to move out of state. Enough have fled that CA lost 2 congressional seats as a result of the census report. Washington and Oregon are right behind them.


----------



## RichT

I think I have my Woodpecker parallel track saw guide tuned in pretty well. It does an amazing job of ripping narrow stock when done properly. The TSC 55 K slices through mesquite effortlessly.

Yeah, I know I'm off by four thousandths. So shoot me.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Those states will eventually get it right. There is simply too much money to be made to let it go to sh!t.

On a much smaller scale, at one point Indianapolis downtown was a dump. Where hookers and drug dealers hung out. Now it's a great downtown with stadiums, food, housing, etc. people realized the potential of tourism even on a tiny scale. I can't imagine the potential a great city on west coast has.


----------



## DevinT

> Interesting perspective. I have always been curious how a farm kid from Idaho could be granted superhero status …


*Topa*, I love stories like that!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Corona Crazy returns: Vaccine sales point ;-)) Italian survey shows 38 percent of covid survivors have erectile dysfunction vs 10 of the population.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Hmmm…. *



> *Topa*, I love stories like that!
> 
> - DevinT


----------



## 987Ron

Adding age groups to the survey would seem necessary to make it mean anything. Other than that No Comment.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... In my early microcontroller days I was writing raw assembly code. I was good, but my best coding happened at 2am in my PJ's at home. Solid code with no errors in super quick time.
> ....
> - DS


I totally relate with that. There is something pleasantly depraved writing in assembler.


> ... and go teach without needing the few shekels that teaching pays. I want to do it for the students and love of helping others reach their full potential.
> - DevinT


That is interesting *DT*... I was a mainframe assembler tragic till I discovered I could navigate the protected software *control blocks* using *REXX* (I had to write an assembler interface with *REXX*), so I strove to be one of the best in *REXX* (only "4GL" I ever learnt/mastered)... I even taught it to *fetch* and *heel*... I occasionally think back and complacently contemplate what I achieved.
I love to share what little knowledge I have with others, both past and present, and what really annoyed me was that as retirement was looming on the distant horizon, I sent out an APB to all my colleagues inviting them to pick my brains and let me tutor them to get better… no one took up the offer, in fact I didn't get one reply back.. even to say "thanks but no thanks"... when I was diagnosed with cancer and sacked, they all came running as there was now a gap that no one was qualified to fill… unfortunately a tad too late.

Hell, all this computer speak is egging me on to fire up *Hercules* which is a mainframe emulator running on a PC and revel in what a *smart arse* i am/was.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... My aunt and uncle used to catch 40 pound Kings trolling along Rainier Avenue in Lake Washington….
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I've had some fishing adventures as well, catching 12oz. flatties (flathead) in Port Philip Bay,








we caught a lot of green cans,
















(sorry 'bout the B&W photos).
and did a lot of crazy things,








(and its the *right way up*)

The novel and the follow up movie *The old man and the sea* was inspired by this B&W treasure,








caught on a hand line…

THE END…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I think I have my Woodpecker parallel track saw guide tuned in pretty well. It does an amazing job of ripping narrow stock when done properly. The TSC 55 K slices through mesquite effortlessly.
> 
> Yeah, I know I m off by four thousandths. So shoot me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


*BANG!*.. wouldn't be so bad if you *weren't* cutting a 2" strip!

Actually I have one on order… it's in transit… how does one turn a plane/ship around to return *"dodgies"*?

I use *Aeroguard*,








for those pesky *mesquites*... might even fix the *gnat* problem…

*Ava good weegend Mr. Walker*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Duck- *I am glad that you are with us- quite an interesting person… I hope you know that you are welcome here and as you saw the guys came to your defense on that slanderous attack on you… I was in the background but Pottz was there like a Beagle to bark in… Good job fellows…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Rich-Rich-Rich*
This is why one should keep *Rich* close…



> Duck did you ever use the punchcard chaff to make a confetti bomb with an empty eggshell?
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Instructables? I laugh in their face. Punchcard chad is for weaklings. Even paper tape chad is pretty wimpy. And an eggshell is superfluous.
> 
> Know what we used in my day? Mylar chad. Defense contractors often used mylar instead of paper for durability. That was critical data and magnetic media was not as reliable in those days ( 70s). What s cool about mylar is the static charge. It sticks to everything.
> 
> I nailed the supervisor of the technicians at the company I was working for with a few tablespoons of chad in each winter coat pocket. The following winter, he was still cursing me because every time he pulled his hands out of his pockets, they were plastered with chad.
> 
> Work was fun back then. We could mess with each other without HR getting involved, since there was no HR yet. One time he smeared my telephone earpiece with mustard and called me. That turmeric yellow stain sticks with you all day. I put a charge in one of his cigarettes once. That one was the best.
> 
> Kind of sickening what tight asses we ve become.
> 
> - Rich


Again, it is Rich who can and does improve a topic…

Ps. I appreciate the recommendation on the B-mineral fry pan-


----------



## RichT

> Ps. I appreciate the recommendation on the B-mineral fry pan-
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It's a testament to your talent that you have it seasoned and are putting out good dishes with it, DW. Lots of ruined iron pans out there destroyed by clueless cooks.


----------



## RichT

> *BANG!*.. wouldn t be so bad if you *weren t* cutting a 2" strip!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Just following your lead, Pato.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Duck- *I am glad that you are with us- quite an interesting person…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


That's what my parole officers say when the are burdened with me.

I fully appreciate the support, however, it should never have happened… I over reacted… I laid an unexpected egg and my cloaca wasn't ready for it!

Nevertheless what is annoying is that as people upgrade (or start using) phones for photos (and bypass computers), the lop sided pictures will be on the increase. To fully appreciate the picture(s) I need to physically rotate it and I'm sure there are others that have done/do that. *htl* actually does that in many of his comments for the benefit of other viewers… he should not have to,
What has really annoyed me is the defenders expecting/demanding LumberJocks to fix the lazyness… maybe I should pay the same exorbitant admission fees, rather than a freeloader, expect the same and crucify the administrators.

It like foreign posters… much as I have to love the wogs as I'm one of them, I find it annoying when someone posts a thread in their native language other than *metric English*.
Assuming they have 1,000 viewers… I'm sure at probably as many as 500 of those LJ'ers can't speak the language and therefore cause 500 "traffics" to the translator engine, when all it would take is 1 visit from the poster.
While I encourage diversity and enjoy foreign *comments* withing threads, I find it disconcerting when it is presented in tongues. Yeah, yeah!... far too many have to reach for the *duck/English* translator… at least *pottzy* is starting to learn the language…

I'm doing it again….


----------



## sras

The grandkids (4 and almost 6yrs) were over today. I had parts ready for them to build birdhouses. They dove right in The 4 year old managed to drive 3 or 4 nails solo and the 6 yr old nailed it (pun intended). Kept them busy for almost an hour. Sides fastened and roof built. Then painted them (4 colors on each one). One more visit will wrap them up. A very fun afternoon.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The grandkids (4 and almost 6yrs) were over today. I had parts ready for them to build birdhouses. They dove right in The 4 year old managed to drive 3 or 4 nails solo and the 6 yr old nailed it (pun intended). Kept them busy for almost an hour. Sides fastened and roof built. Then painted them (4 colors on each one). One more visit will wrap them up. A very fun afternoon.
> 
> - sras


+1 This IMO is how tow to start out the young ones… curiosity may lead them further. Good job.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Instructables? I laugh in their face. Punchcard *chad* is for weaklings. Even paper tape chad is pretty wimpy. And an eggshell is superfluous.
> ....
> - Rich


Thanks for the education *Rich*. I had no idea it was called *chad* and we always called them *confetti*...

That's probably why my ex-boss got so upset… when he saw the *confetti*, he must have thought he was getting married again! Apparently his marriage was on the rocks.
If he knew it was *chad*, 








he would have promoted me!

Hell, I would have killed for that *"magnetic" confetti*...


----------



## sras

> +1 This IMO is how tow to start out the young ones… curiosity may lead them further. Good job.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks DW - growing up on an Iowa farm stuff like this came naturally. It's a treat to see them and their creations.


----------



## RichT

> Thanks for the education *Rich*. I had no idea it was called *chad* and we always called them *confetti*...


If you'd been in The States in the year 2000, you'd have heard chad discussed ad nauseam-as in "hanging chad" during the presidential vote recount for the Florida ballots.



> That's probably why my ex-boss got so upset… when he saw the confetti, he must have thought he was getting married again!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Sounds like you stuffed that one up, but good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Duck- *I am glad that you are with us- quite an interesting person…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Yeah, yeah!... far too many have to reach for the *duck/English* translator… at least *pottzy* is starting to learn the language…
> 
> I m doing it again….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I didn't need a translator to read your "F" bomb on the forum …










Question to our computer jocks… I was surprised that LJ admin. doesn't have an algorithm to block such words, since many web applications have this blocker.


----------



## DevinT

*Duck* the B&W is excellent. Not everything has to be in color, some things are better without. Looking like some center fold material there. Very nice.


----------



## corelz125

Only the duck gets away with using those words. It only takes a few mins to preview your pic then correct it. Now when I know I will be posting a pic on here I crop it before even uploading it. This topic has been discussed more than dust control on here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> +1 This IMO is how tow to start out the young ones… curiosity may lead them further. Good job.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Thanks DW - growing up on an Iowa farm stuff like this came naturally. It s a treat to see them and their creations.
> 
> - sras


Over the years I love sharing hands-on "stuff" to do with the young. And if we work with them the knowledge continues or Sorry to say- they go elsewhere. Yet, they learned a skill.


----------



## corelz125

Easy DW Fleck


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Only the duck gets away with using those words. It only takes a few mins to preview your pic then correct it. Now when I know I will be posting a pic on here I crop it before even uploading it. This topic has been discussed more than dust control on here.
> 
> - corelz125


Are we getting a B/W beach photo from you? (just an aside)


----------



## corelz125

That's a good age Steve they are Interested in a lot of stuff. A few more years they lose interest.

You seem to have had a good time everywhere you went lbd


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Easy DW* Fleck*
> 
> - corelz125


???


----------



## corelz125

How's this DW?


----------



## corelz125

How's this DW?












> Easy DW* Fleck*
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ???
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Asked for a word that began with an f and ended with a k.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## CWWoodworking

I have no idea what you guys are talking about, but I love a good Dijon mustard and a good frank.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## sras

> That s a good age Steve they are Interested in a lot of stuff. A few more years they lose interest.
> 
> - corelz125


Thanks corelz


----------



## DevinT

*cough* Dijon mustard, OK, flavored with Chardonnay???? No way!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

I wont say "Fornicating-in-a-firetrucK"....


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I think I have my Woodpecker parallel track saw guide tuned in pretty well. It does an amazing job of ripping narrow stock when done properly. The TSC 55 K slices through mesquite effortlessly.
> 
> Yeah, I know I m off by four thousandths. So shoot me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelez- the mustard of choice here is French's yellow mustard… if I am not mistaken?










It can be used as a glue bottle applicator- Dijon- the reside could effect a glue up…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Then again, it's hard to *flock* with *flock* on your privates. Anyway the *"F"* bomb only explodes when followed by *UC* and ends with a *K*... hell, even that there fictional novel the *Bible* speaks about it…


----------



## CWWoodworking

> *cough* Dijon mustard, OK, flavored with Chardonnay???? No way!
> 
> - DevinT


It's not a true Dijon if it doesn't have Chardonnay. Gotta get my wine somehow.


----------



## DevinT

French's yellow mustard is also a favorite of graffiti artists nearby


----------



## corelz125

That mustard bottle was a hot topic for pottz at one time.

Steve when my son was that age he was with me all the time.


----------



## DevinT

Fun filled evening waiting at the airport to collect the mother in-law who Ian staying with us for 3 weeks


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Devin, welcome to your new reality


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Corelez- the mustard of choice here is French s yellow mustard… if I am not mistaken?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can be used as a glue bottle applicator- Dijon- the reside could effect a glue up…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That glues your guts up… why shouldn't it work on dry wood?


----------



## corelz125

You'll be glad with extra hands in the house Devin


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Putting a diaper on my daughter can best be described as wrestling an octopus.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Devin- Thx for the babby update… What a responsibility that you have… I am glad that he has a tech family for my guess is this is the future for all…










Blessed travels and IMO he may make… or blame it on the genetics of your spouse. +1 from DW


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Those states will eventually get it right. There is simply too much money to be made to let it go to sh!t.
> 
> On a much smaller scale, at one point Indianapolis downtown was a dump. Where hookers and drug dealers hung out. Now it's a great downtown with stadiums, food, housing, etc. people realized the potential of tourism even on a tiny scale. I can't imagine the potential a great city on west coast has.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


They had it right 3 years ago, but they have been chipping away at accountability. They will not appreciate what they had until it is gone ;-(

The county is buying hotels and motels to house the homeless addicts around the county and move them out of ********************tatle. The current shelters require no drugs or alcohol. The new shelters around the county have no rules. They are putting gone about 3 miles west of here in "Felony Way" aka, Federal Way. When the county bought the first one in Renton a couple of years ago, crime overwhelmed the police department. The city council zoned the city to make it a temporary shelter for 6 months. "Felony Way" chitty council and mayor seem to be in full support of more crime, drug addiction, residential burglary, car prowls, and catalytic converter theft consistent with the state legislature controlled by ********************tatle progressives.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Putting a diaper on my daughter can best be described as wrestling an octopus.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


or how about Ron and his dog? I am praying for you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Did Pottz get banned… he hasn't checked in… I'll stop here.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Those states will eventually get it right. There is simply too much money to be made to let it go to sh!t.
> 
> On a much smaller scale, at one point Indianapolis downtown was a dump. Where hookers and drug dealers hung out. Now it's a great downtown with stadiums, food, housing, etc. people realized the potential of tourism even on a tiny scale. I can't imagine the potential a great city on west coast has.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> They had it right 3 years ago, but they have been chipping away at accountability. They will not appreciate what they had until it is gone ;-(
> 
> The county is buying hotels and motels to house the homeless addicts around the county and move them out of ********************tatle. The current shelters require no drugs or alcohol. The new shelters around the county have no rules. They are putting gone about 3 miles west of here in "Felony Way" aka, Federal Way. When the county bought the first one in Renton a couple of years ago, crime overwhelmed the police department. The city council zoned the city to make it a temporary shelter for 6 months. "Felony Way" chitty council and mayor seem to be in full support of more crime, drug addiction, residential burglary, car prowls, and catalytic converter theft consistent with the state legislature controlled by ********************tatle progressives.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I'm a big NBA basketball fan. Seattle wants another team. The NBA would definitely consider it. But their commissioner is extremely smart. The kinda smart when you listen to him talk for 2 minutes and you know he's the smartest person in the room. I guarantee he's aware of the problems and tells Seattle people not to bother until you clean it up. Things like this is what will change things. An NBA franchise is worth a lot to a community.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Interesting perspective. I have always been curious how a farm kid from Idaho could be granted superhero status …
> 
> *Topa*, I love stories like that!
> 
> - DevinT


Thanks, It was an interesting career. I had no idea what was happening in the early days. One of the first water districts that installed automation in the early 70s had a design that would not do anything of value ;-)) I call George, the owner of the company I worked for telling him I had no idea what the engineers were trying to do. He said you can figure it out, just make it work. Obviously, they wanted to monitor and control the pump station and water tank from headquarters. I interfaced the line voltage controls with the new remote-controlled panel.

They did start-up and everyone was happy. George took me to a meeting to close out the project. He made a hyperbolic speech telling the other contractors and water district all kinds of things we could fix and do for them if there were any problems. On the way back to the shop, I asked George who was going to do all that if they called. I knew he did not have anyone capable of doing all those things. He told me not to worry about it. "You will figure it out." ;-))) ;-))) Fortunately, none of them had any impossible issues.

One of the new hire managers at the steel plant with the DC motor decided to hire a maintenance electrician to get my bills off the books. It did not hurt my feelings any. I always dropped what I was doing prioritizing service customers' production. There wasn't really any money in service work. The long Yankee was in fix price contracts and efficient installation. They did call a few times for me to assist the new hire. One call was to help with that 250 HP DC motor. The circuit that controlled the speed had an issue and would not allow the motor to run. He was showing me the issues and reached up pushing the relay closed to start the motor. As he did that I heard it start behind me. I reach up and knocked his hand away and explained nothing limited the speed that the motor could reach and it could easily disintegrate!

One day a guy from the plant drove by when I was out in the yard. I asked him how the new guy was doing. He said he gets the equipment running but it usually takes 2 or 3 weeks. He doesn't walk up to a machine and have it running in an hour or 2 like you used to do. I guess all those years of immediate response was a wasted effort if they could get by without their equipment running to 2 or 3 weeks ;-)) When various employers ran out of work and left me sitting at home rather than lay me off, I would find a new job. The steel plant and a few others followed me unsolicited to the new contractor several times. It was reasonable to think I had customers when I decided to start my own business


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I'm a big NBA basketball fan. Seattle wants another team. The NBA would definitely consider it. But their commissioner is extremely smart. The kinda smart when you listen to him talk for 2 minutes and you know he's the smartest person in the room. I guarantee he's aware of the problems and tells Seattle people not to bother until you clean it up. Things like this is what will change things. An NBA franchise is worth a lot to a community.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I hope he can pull it off! All the politicians fully support that disgusting mess. Most people are shocked when they watch
KOMO's documentary "Seattle is Dying."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Devin, welcome to your new reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Our daughter was born when our son was 2. Disposable diapers were expensive and we used cloth diapers. My bride refused to have 2 kids in diapers. Out son was potty trained when Sis was born ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Meet California's 'weed nuns' who are on a mission to heal the world with cannabis*

https://www.the-sun.com/news/3353105/meet-californias-weed-nuns-want-heal-world-marijuana/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Did Pottz get banned… he hasn t checked in… I ll stop here.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


fingers probably need to heal from constant typing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Meet California's 'weed nuns' who are on a mission to heal the world with cannabis*

https://www.the-sun.com/news/3353105/meet-californias-weed-nuns-want-heal-world-marijuana/


----------



## bandit571

Used to be an old story going round….seems a large city decided to re-do their water system…and add it right on to the existing plant…..Came the big day, when they all gathered there to watch the NEW multi-million dollar system get turned "on"......Switch was flipped…..not a sound, nothing was working….

During the rebuild, they laid off the old-timer that used to run the water-works….knew every valve….was told a computer would take over for him…..

They wound up calling this guy back….asked him IF he could fix things…..."Sure, the bill will cost $10, 003 to fix"

They finally agreed to his price, so he came in that very afternoon, with a single hammer as the tool kit…..walked over to a set of valves…..tapped on one valve a couple times…..system started right up!

When asked about the terms of his bill…"Well, to actually tap on that valve was $3….to KNOW where to tap, costs you $10,000…..."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Meet California's 'weed nuns' who are on a mission to heal the world with cannabis*
> 
> https://www.the-sun.com/news/3353105/meet-californias-weed-nuns-want-heal-world-marijuana/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Headlines are a bit misleading. CBD does not make anyone higher than a kite ;-0


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Used to be an old story going round….seems a large city decided to re-do their water system…and add it right on to the existing plant…..Came the big day, when they all gathered there to watch the NEW multi-million dollar system get turned "on"......Switch was flipped…..not a sound, nothing was working….
> 
> During the rebuild, they laid off the old-timer that used to run the water-works….knew every valve….was told a computer would take over for him…..
> 
> They wound up calling this guy back….asked him IF he could fix things…..."Sure, the bill will cost $10, 003 to fix"
> 
> They finally agreed to his price, so he came in that very afternoon, with a single hammer as the tool kit…..walked over to a set of valves…..tapped on one valve a couple times…..system started right up!
> 
> When asked about the terms of his bill…"Well, to actually tap on that valve was $3….to KNOW where to tap, costs you $10,000…..."
> 
> - bandit571


;-))


----------



## DevinT

> Devin, welcome to your new reality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Truer words have never been written.


----------



## DevinT

> Used to be an old story going round….seems a large city decided to re-do their water system…and add it right on to the existing plant…..Came the big day, when they all gathered there to watch the NEW multi-million dollar system get turned "on"......Switch was flipped…..not a sound, nothing was working….
> 
> During the rebuild, they laid off the old-timer that used to run the water-works….knew every valve….was told a computer would take over for him…..
> 
> They wound up calling this guy back….asked him IF he could fix things…..."Sure, the bill will cost $10, 003 to fix"
> 
> They finally agreed to his price, so he came in that very afternoon, with a single hammer as the tool kit…..walked over to a set of valves…..tapped on one valve a couple times…..system started right up!
> 
> When asked about the terms of his bill…"Well, to actually tap on that valve was $3….to KNOW where to tap, costs you $10,000…..."
> 
> - bandit571


PRICELESS!


----------



## DevinT

> Putting a diaper on my daughter can best be described as wrestling an octopus.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


When my son wants to eat, he does his thing that I call "windmill arms." LoL


----------



## RichT

This bobcat hung out in my yard for a couple of hours today. I'm pretty sure it's a she, since she was romping with two young ones for part of it. I saw her carry off a rabbit once, and a ground squirrel another time. She walks up to the 10 foot block wall, crouches, and leaps, using her front claws once to clear the top. I assume she has a den somewhere nearby.

In these photos, she's maybe 20 feet from me. I spoke to her and she looked around, but went right back to looking for prey.

I hate cats with a passion, but these creatures are incredible. No pampered pussy cats in that crowd.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Predatory capitalism continues ;-(( Management, both public and private, need to face prosecution and the death penalty to stop the totally preventable employee injuries and fatalities.

""Make no mistake, this was an entirely preventable tragedy," Labor Secretary Marty Walsh told reporters in an Atlanta news conference on Friday."

"OSHA's investigation found that the companies failed to implement needed safety protocols to prevent the leak, the workers were not taught about the dangers of nitrogen, and they lacked the training and equipment to save lives."

https://www.emergencyemail.org/newsemergency/anmviewer.asp?a=25814&z=1

Psychologists report ignorance is easily addressed through education. They define stupidity as intentionally ignoring facts motivated by greed, narcissism, and groupthink.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz I have a bro in law "Frank" there you go.

We used to throw the Chads at football games until the adults yelled at us for excessive throwing of chads, kinda got in peoples coffees beers hair etc.

So "Chad" made me think of Chad and Dean , but it is Jan & Dean - the inventers of surf music, which led me to the Surfragetts out of Toronto off all places… (Dick Dale may have been the inventor of surf music) Think Pulp Fiction not sure of the scene.






400 + miles today


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 nice pic


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning All-Tuesday, July 27th

*National Love is Kind Day*
National Scotch Day
National Crème Brûlée Day
National New Jersey Day


----------



## 987Ron

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


When our first was born in 1960 only cloth diapers. I was told by a father of 4 "*You are not really married until you can slosh a diaper in the toilet and eat a sandwich at the same time"* Times have changed.


----------



## 987Ron

> The grandkids (4 and almost 6yrs) were over today. I had parts ready for them to build birdhouses. They dove right in The 4 year old managed to drive 3 or 4 nails solo and the 6 yr old nailed it (pun intended). Kept them busy for almost an hour. Sides fastened and roof built. Then painted them (4 colors on each one). One more visit will wrap them up. A very fun afternoon.
> 
> - sras


You are creating memories! Things long after you are gone that the grandkids will remember, not so much the project but Gandpa Keep it up.

I remember 75 years ago (age 8) sitting with my Grandpa with my first 22 rifle on a rainy day shooting walnuts off a tree (he hitting them, me shooting at them). Showing me how. Walking down the bank on Spainaw creek in eastern Okla. and casting for small mouth bass. Him helping me master the rod and reel and the first real catch. His happiness for me.

I remember Granddad (Grandpa was Mom's Dad, Granddad was Dads) showing how to cut circles of cloth with a punch on a cottonwood stump. Then using the clamp to make a button for his upholstery shop. I remember him cutting rubber gun blanks for me on his bandsaw then letting me do it showing how to use the bandsaw.

What you do now with the kids will be their memories of growing up and of you. It is a big deal.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all up early. Quick coffee and off with Duke for a walk. Did great on the leash, no pull, stayed beside me, sat when I stopped. He is now asleep on the floor by the chair. He is a Chessie, however, into things he should not be etc. We will get there. Does great with the wife, better than me at times. 
Trainer says the high pitched female voice is responded to by the dog more than a mans. Saw on a show with Game rangers rewarding there dog who had found a shell they were looking for, use a high pitched excited voice. The dog responded to it.

Rain later, high humidity. Try to get a bit of shop time in. Have a good day, keep high standards….amuse someone. Me I may be resting from the Duke.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Montclair CA city employees who go maskless will have to wear stickers declaring vaccination.*
https://abc7.com/montclair-covid-stickers-mask/10909151/

*My oh my brings bach some history…*










*then on to today…*


----------



## pottz

> *Duck* the B&W is excellent. Not everything has to be in color, some things are better without. Looking like some center fold material there. Very nice.
> 
> - DevinT


easy dev the duck is not quite that sexy anymore,time has lets say,takin it's toll !


----------



## pottz

> Only the duck gets away with using those words. It only takes a few mins to preview your pic then correct it. Now when I know I will be posting a pic on here I crop it before even uploading it. This topic has been discussed more than dust control on here.
> 
> - corelz125


i know whats the deal if i said that id be in the principles office in a minute.just had a comment removed the other day.no spanking though.


----------



## pottz

> Did Pottz get banned… he hasn t checked in… I ll stop here.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


some would hope so.no i just checked out early,looks like it was a busy night.


----------



## pottz

> Used to be an old story going round….seems a large city decided to re-do their water system…and add it right on to the existing plant…..Came the big day, when they all gathered there to watch the NEW multi-million dollar system get turned "on"......Switch was flipped…..not a sound, nothing was working….
> 
> During the rebuild, they laid off the old-timer that used to run the water-works….knew every valve….was told a computer would take over for him…..
> 
> They wound up calling this guy back….asked him IF he could fix things…..."Sure, the bill will cost $10, 003 to fix"
> 
> They finally agreed to his price, so he came in that very afternoon, with a single hammer as the tool kit…..walked over to a set of valves…..tapped on one valve a couple times…..system started right up!
> 
> When asked about the terms of his bill…"Well, to actually tap on that valve was $3….to KNOW where to tap, costs you $10,000…..."
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> PRICELESS!
> 
> - DevinT


+1 hilarious !


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *Montclair CA city employees who go maskless will have to wear stickers declaring vaccination.*
> https://abc7.com/montclair-covid-stickers-mask/10909151/
> 
> *My oh my brings bach some history…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Brings back history for me too, specifically a quote I saw the other day:

"Can anybody point me to that one time in history where the side that was demanding censorship, segregation, propaganda, radical education, papers to move freely in society, plus government forces going door to door to demand compliance were the good guys?"

By: Someone I'd vote for


----------



## 987Ron

+1 agree


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning All-Tuesday, July 27th
> 
> *National Love is Kind Day*
> National Scotch Day
> National Crème Brûlée Day
> National New Jersey Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Any parades? Other celebrations? 24 hour Moratorium on shooting, road rage or throwing rocks on the freeway?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all up early. Quick coffee and off with Duke for a walk. Did great on the leash, no pull, stayed beside me, sat when I stopped. He is now asleep on the floor by the chair. He is a Chessie, however, into things he should not be etc. We will get there. Does great with the wife, better than me at times.
> Trainer says the high pitched female voice is responded to by the dog more than a mans. Saw on a show with Game rangers rewarding there dog who had found a shell they were looking for, use a high pitched excited voice. The dog responded to it.
> 
> Rain later, high humidity. Try to get a bit of shop time in. Have a good day, keep high standards….amuse someone. Me I may be resting from the Duke.
> 
> - 987Ron


Will old habits sneak back? How do you maintain that training?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

A customer came in and sold boss his 2 cars. 4 DUI's in past 14 months. He reports for his jail time tomorrow morning. 3 years. No hope of a driver's license for 5-7 years if ever. Judge crucified him for throwing away 3 chances to get the drinking problem resolved.

Lost it all, house, 2 nice cars, good job, wife divorced him. No one to blame but himself. Somehow he thinks it won't be bad and in 3 years he will get out and just pick right back up. Yeah okay.


----------



## pottz

> A customer came in and sold boss his 2 cars. 4 DUI s in past 14 months. He reports for his jail time tomorrow morning. 3 years. No hope of a driver s license for 5-7 years if ever. Judge crucified him for throwing away 3 chances to get the drinking problem resolved.
> 
> Lost it all, house, 2 nice cars, good job, wife divorced him. No one to blame but himself. Somehow he thinks it won t be bad and in 3 years he will get out and just pick right back up. Yeah okay.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thats real real sad.i had one when i was about 23,totally deserved it but i wasn't stupid enough to do it again,learned an expensive lesson.2 drinks max with dinner is it.


----------



## 987Ron

> Will old habits sneak back? How do you maintain that training?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


If you let them and do not continue the training yes they will revert back to doing what they want. Training for the dog is like training for an athlete. 
Every day 5 to 15 minute sessions with the dog doing the basics. No more than 15 min at a time. It must be a game and fun for the dog, Dogs work for food, attention, praise. So during each period rewards for sitting, staying etc. Same command words every time. Usually 2 sessions a day. The morning walk can be one. Yelling and cursing them do not work but at times is hard not to. Kicking, hitting etc it an absolute no. 
Its like being a golfer or a woodworker, practice, practice. As time goes on it gets easier. Owner must be consistent. 
It can be fun for both. Retrieve the ball, taking a walk with the dog behaving etc. Every dog is different even within the same breed. Bloodhounds used for scent tracking are trained very little, they do not want to upset their desire to follow a trail on their own. 
Different trainers have varying ways of doing things. 
I am no expert on the subject, learned a lot from our trainer…All this is more than you probably wanted to know. Got carried away.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Will old habits sneak back? How do you maintain that training?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> If you let them and do not continue the training yes they will revert back to doing what they want. Training for the dog is like training for an athlete.
> Every day 5 to 15 minute sessions with the dog doing the basics. No more than 15 min at a time. It must be a game and fun for the dog, Dogs work for food, attention, praise. So during each period rewards for sitting, staying etc. Same command words every time. Usually 2 sessions a day. The morning walk can be one. Yelling and cursing them do not work but at times is hard not to. Kicking, hitting etc it an absolute no.
> Its like being a golfer or a woodworker, practice, practice. As time goes on it gets easier. Owner must be consistent.
> It can be fun for both. Retrieve the ball, taking a walk with the dog behaving etc. Every dog is different even within the same breed. Bloodhounds used for scent tracking are trained very little, they do not want to upset their desire to follow a trail on their own.
> Different trainers have varying ways of doing things.
> I am no expert on the subject, learned a lot from our trainer…All this is more than you probably wanted to know. Got carried away.
> 
> - 987Ron


I was just curious about maintaining. I never put a lot of training into our dogs. All my experience is with horses and dairy cattle. Training them to stay inside the electric fence did not take a lot of reminders ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A customer came in and sold boss his 2 cars. 4 DUI s in past 14 months. He reports for his jail time tomorrow morning. 3 years. No hope of a driver s license for 5-7 years if ever. Judge crucified him for throwing away 3 chances to get the drinking problem resolved.
> 
> Lost it all, house, 2 nice cars, good job, wife divorced him. No one to blame but himself. Somehow he thinks it won t be bad and in 3 years he will get out and just pick right back up. Yeah okay.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Lack of accountability is societies driving force today, eh? ;-((


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron I appreciate your making memories comments. The things I make and give I hope others will keep a long time.

Also like the dawg updates.

We drove to Jax and the dawg in on the bed at my feet. He knows hotel yes home no (re beds). I have to work with him about greeting people at the door. That can be difficult as most women raise their voices and act crazy when they see a small dawg.

You guys will get to 10k tonight. My bet is on Gunny.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Be late tonight for me. Gotta look into timing belt issue with PT Cruiser. Not an easy job.

LOL


----------



## pottz




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Holey miley, I predicted 10k by mid August a couple weeks ago. Y:all are beating the quota, the opposite of golf. Bogey is good ;-)

BTW, The thing that got me about the 1972 2040s prediction was the lady that did the current research found we are on schedule;-((


----------



## bandit571

New belt for the disc/belt sander is installed….first test drive, belt hopped right off…..Tear the dang thing down….no belt, run the motor for a little bit….with a coarse file held against the plastic drive "pulley" Next….spun the shaft for the other pulley….and rasped it down…..both were worn even that the belt was just walking back off…FIXED that.

Project for August? 









12 boards to work with…..Single Brain Cell Sketch Up is now working on ideas…..we'll see what it comes up with…any suggestions? Hints?


----------



## corelz125

An American tourist arrived in Rome and boarded a taxi to tour the city. The driver then took him to the front of the famous Colosseum. Surprised, the tourist asked what it was, and the driver proudly said that it was the Colosseum.

The tourist then asked the driver how long it took to build it, and the driver replied that it might have taken a few years. On hearing that, the tourist smiled and said that it would only take a year to build the Colesseum in America.

Their next stop was the Pantheon. The surprised tourist then asked what it was and how long it took to build it. The taxi driver noted that it was the Pantheon, and it took about a year to build it.

The tourist then replied mockingly, "Ah, in America we can build it in just one month!"

So, the taxi driver became nervous but continued to drive the tourist around town. Finally, he drove him to the front of San Pietro in Vatican City. The tourist asked him what it was, and the driver said, "I do not know. Yesterday it was not there!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 on the joke


----------



## sras

> You are creating memories! Things long after you are gone that the grandkids will remember, not so much the project but Gandpa Keep it up.
> 
> I remember 75 years ago (age 8) sitting with my Grandpa with my first 22 rifle on a rainy day shooting walnuts off a tree (he hitting them, me shooting at them). Showing me how. Walking down the bank on Spainaw creek in eastern Okla. and casting for small mouth bass. Him helping me master the rod and reel and the first real catch. His happiness for me.
> 
> I remember Granddad (Grandpa was Mom s Dad, Granddad was Dads) showing how to cut circles of cloth with a punch on a cottonwood stump. Then using the clamp to make a button for his upholstery shop. I remember him cutting rubber gun blanks for me on his bandsaw then letting me do it showing how to use the bandsaw.
> 
> What you do now with the kids will be their memories of growing up and of you. It is a big deal.
> 
> - 987Ron


Thanks Ron! It is a special treat to have them live close enough to spend time with them.


----------



## sras

> BTW, The thing that got me about the 1972 2040s prediction was the lady that did the current research found we are on schedule;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I did a little digging on the internet and found the pdf of the original report - Not sure if I'll read it but I kind of want to…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> A customer came in and sold boss his 2 cars. 4 DUI s in past 14 months. He reports for his jail time tomorrow morning. 3 years. No hope of a driver s license for 5-7 years if ever. Judge crucified him for throwing away 3 chances to get the drinking problem resolved.
> 
> Lost it all, house, 2 nice cars, good job, wife divorced him. No one to blame but himself. Somehow he thinks it won t be bad and in 3 years he will get out and just pick right back up. Yeah okay.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> thats real real sad.i had one when i was about 23,totally deserved it but i wasn t stupid enough to do it again,learned an expensive lesson.2 drinks max with dinner is it.
> 
> - pottz


You trying to tell me there are Yankees out there that actually *don't drive* once sentenced?


> Holey miley, I predicted 10k by mid August a couple weeks ago. Y:all are beating the quota, the opposite of golf. Bogey is good ;-)
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Might slow down since *DW* opened the *Change LJ logo* can-o-worms.

Next hell be spruiking to jazz up the cover of *The Bible*...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DW is at home here- stick around for I have a 10,000th award to present…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This idea was sent to me, but I turned it down..*.










*but maybe this one…*


----------



## corelz125

LBD find a way for bandit to post some pics that we can see clear. Your b&w pics from 30 years ago are clearer than the last one.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Next hell be spruiking to jazz up the cover of *The Bible*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Devin:


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Desert_Woodworker


COOL!!!


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


probably from california.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> probably from california.
> 
> - pottz


Maybe….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> COOL!!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thx to you for making the Garage available for people to continue after our Corona Crazy and Show Must Go On…

Great job to all of you…


----------



## pottz

amazing 10k posts in less than 5 months,over 22k in a year and a half.i dont think any thread here has even come close to that much participation in that time frame.maybe we all need to get a life….............nahhhh-lol.


----------



## sras

> - Desert_Woodworker


Nice DW! Congrats gunny!


----------



## pottz

in celebration of the 10k mark ive had a gun range installed in gunny's backyard.hope he has good neighbors ?
thanks for being our host gunny.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- come on out and take a bow… you have done a fantastic job…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> in celebration of the 10k mark ive had a gun range installed in gunny s backyard.hope he has good neighbors ?
> thanks for being our host gunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


*We need food trucks….*


----------



## corelz125

There's a few of the originals here but we couldn't of made it this far without all the new voices.


----------



## pottz

> in celebration of the 10k mark ive had a gun range installed in gunny s backyard.hope he has good neighbors ?
> thanks for being our host gunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *We need food trucks….*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dont forget we still have the full cali pato with outdoor kitchen,pro smoker and most important a full outdoor wet bar.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *We need food trucks….*
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dont forget we still have the full cali pato with outdoor kitchen,pro smoker and most important a full outdoor wet bar.
> 
> - pottz


*We need a Garage preference*; your Cali patio or my selections of food trucks. Lets set a date and we will compete and find out what the people want? As a courtesy, you can pick the menu/theme… Game on?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> There s a few of the originals here but we couldn t of made it this far without all the new voices.
> 
> - corelz125


Corelez - come on out and take a bow- people enjoy your jokes…


----------



## pottz

> *We need food trucks….*
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> dont forget we still have the full cali pato with outdoor kitchen,pro smoker and most important a full outdoor wet bar.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *We need a Garage preference*; your Cali patio or my selections of food trucks. Lets set a date and we will compete and find out what the people want? As a courtesy, you can pick the menu/theme… Game on?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


why would we wanna pay for over priced truck food when we can make it better ourselves.plus your food trucks serve liqour ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> amazing 10k posts in less than 5 months,over 22k in a year and a half.i dont think any thread here has even come close to that much participation in that time frame.maybe we all need to get a life….............nahhhh-lol.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> LBD find a way for bandit to post some pics that we can see clear. Your b&w pics from *30* years ago are clearer than the last one.
> 
> - corelz125


Yeah… For 30 years ago, I looked pretty slick for a 42 year old… was circa 1971… picture taken before *auto-focus* was invented and we had to do everything manually.
Best fix is a new camera.. not a new phone that makes sideways pictures.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> in celebration of the 10k mark ive had a gun range installed in gunny s backyard.hope he has good neighbors ?
> thanks for being our host gunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


It will be fun!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> amazing 10k posts in less than 5 months,over 22k in a year and a half.i dont think any thread here has even come close to that much participation in that time frame.maybe we all need to get a life….............nahhhh-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Enlighten me of what to lazy gossiping sods are actually bragging about… can I withdraw my 1 or 2 contributions to those stats?


----------



## pottz

> amazing 10k posts in less than 5 months,over 22k in a year and a half.i dont think any thread here has even come close to that much participation in that time frame.maybe we all need to get a life….............nahhhh-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Enlighten me of what to lazy gossiping sods are actually bragging about… can I withdraw my 1 or 2 contributions to those stats?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


NOOOOOOO ! your one of us like it or not duck.


----------



## pottz

checkin out,gonna check out some olympic's tonight,havn't even looked yet.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- come on out and take a bow- you are our 5 star traditional woodworker. Thx…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> checkin out,gonna check out some olympic s tonight,havn t even looked yet.
> 
> - pottz


Do you need or want a virtual tuck-in?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> in celebration of the 10k mark ive had a gun range installed in gunny s backyard.hope he has good neighbors ?
> thanks for being our host gunny.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It will be fun!!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


* ♫ Out, ♪ out on the range, ♪ where the beer ♪ and the LumberJocks play, ♪ where often is heard, ♪ many a cuss word, ♪ and the grog is a flowing all day! ♫*

Can I bring my buddy *Thomo*?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> in celebration of the 10k mark ive had a gun range installed in gunny s backyard.hope he has good neighbors ?
> thanks for being our host gunny.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It will be fun!!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> * ♫ Out, ♪ out on the range, ♪ where the beer ♪ and the LumberJock play, ♪ where often is heard, ♪ many a cuss word, ♪ and the grog is flowing all day! ♫*
> 
> Can I bring my buddy *Thomo*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*Airsoft?*

Duck did you ever hear or see this Aussie?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- come on out and take a bow… you have done a fantastic job…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Congrats on 10k! Take a few hours off the WWW and y'all blast past. All I did was rant about the risks of the PNW to protect the unaware promoting safety and trying to save lives.



> - DesertWoodworker


Awesome Gunny award and appropriate that Gunny won posting #10K ;-)



> Devin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A customer came in and sold boss his 2 cars. 4 DUI s in past 14 months. He reports for his jail time tomorrow morning. 3 years. No hope of a driver s license for 5-7 years if ever. Judge crucified him for throwing away 3 chances to get the drinking problem resolved.
> 
> Lost it all, house, 2 nice cars, good job, wife divorced him. No one to blame but himself. Somehow he thinks it won t be bad and in 3 years he will get out and just pick right back up. Yeah okay.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> thats real real sad.i had one when i was about 23,totally deserved it but i wasn t stupid enough to do it again,learned an expensive lesson.2 drinks max with dinner is it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You trying to tell me there are Yankees out there that actually *don t drive* once sentenced?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


About 6months ago the gubberner released all of ours. Less than a day later he was arrested for having fun; doing 100 mph in a 35 zone. Not sure if he killed anyone but there were 2 fatalities caused by lowlifes having that kind of fun ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> BTW, The thing that got me about the 1972 2040s prediction was the lady that did the current research found we are on schedule;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I did a little digging on the internet and found the pdf of the original report - Not sure if I ll read it but I kind of want to…
> 
> - sras


*Steve* Thanks for posting. I doubt if I have time to read it and post too ;-))

AS James F Welles mentioned in 1995 if enough people take his book "Understanding Stupidity" seriously we might be able to save civilization. Since then the Narcissism Crisis has expanded exponentially ;-((


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all….congrats on the 10,000. Enjoyed it all. 
Looking forward to the next 10,000

Off to Savannah, a lttle shopping for items not available in Bubba Land.. Stop in at HD also, Bier store. etc.

Later.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duck did you ever hear or see this Aussie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Well I have now… and it's idiots like him ( and me with my plastics) are what outlawed them here in Australia.


----------



## pottz

> in celebration of the 10k mark ive had a gun range installed in gunny s backyard.hope he has good neighbors ?
> thanks for being our host gunny.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It will be fun!!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> * ♫ Out, ♪ out on the range, ♪ where the beer ♪ and the LumberJocks play, ♪ where often is heard, ♪ many a cuss word, ♪ and the grog is a flowing all day! ♫*
> 
> Can I bring my buddy *Thomo*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


great song duckie i could dance to that,but that gun doesn't have the firepower were looking for im afraid.


----------



## bandit571

The "real" Quigley Down under?

Marnin to ye….0400 wake up by Uncle Charles ( horse)......going to be a LONG day…


----------



## bandit571

Last weapon I fired…..had a lanyard…..Deer Hunting with an M110B…...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Memories from the past… and do you guys remember it had a thermos bottle?


----------



## 987Ron

Was in the old historic part of Savannah this morning. Picking up a book for the wife from an old church. 
No wonder the cities have trouble cleaning out the street people. The tourist and the street people look the same, dressed badly, both seem lost, unshaven, look like they are still suffering from last nights drunk, tc. Wondering around where they should not be, office area of an old church.

DW I remember the lunch pail and thermos bottle Never used one. Do remember the thermos bottles inside was glass and broke if you dropped it.

Duke and I off to the vet. He has a heartworm shot to get. It is the season for that need to make sure he is protected. He will be fine. Vet doesn't really care for Chessies, may have to switch vets. The vet has not seen hi since training.


----------



## DS

I wonder why no one has done a virtual LJs get together on Zoom, or other platform yet?

I know over at StumpyNubs thread they have gotten together IRL a few times and made a big to do of it.

Seems like online is cheaper airfare, just sayin'.


----------



## moke

Back when Moses had short hair I started part-time with the Sheriffs Office. I really needed to work enough to get training for my small town Police Dept that I was full-time at. We had three people and the LE academy required training that we had no hope of getting ourselves, so not that I needed another job, but I hired on part-time at the SO. I only stayed 36 years….anyway I was working in the office and they sent my to their armory to get something and low and behold amongst all the weapons there was a Thompson Machine gun. I asked about it to the quartermaster guy and he told me that way back when, 20's, one of the infamous bad guys, Pretty boy Floyd, I think, was running around Northern Iowa. He had robbed some banks as close as 50 miles away. They bought this gun, and a suit of clothes that had steel plates in it. According to Federal law, an agency has to keep it or give it to an Federal armory. We still have it.

The quartermaster deputy, we call them "sock nazi's", told me that it shot .45 rounds and if I bought a few boxes I could shoot it at the range…...but of course I would need a range master, which of course he was. So I would have to buy a couple more boxes for him…. A box of .45 in 1980 was only about 20.00 so I bought 5. We had a riot. Since then I have shot it about 10 or 12 times. I have to say, shooting that thing is commensurate to having sex…... It is awesome. It has a real tendency to "climb" thus the reason you see old mobsters holding it parallel to the ground, sometimes. Since then, I have shot quite a few full autos, especially M-16's….and while it is cool, it still is just not the same….When I see a Thompson I always perk up…...


----------



## pottz

> I wonder why no one has done a virtual LJs get together on Zoom, or other platform yet?
> 
> I know over at StumpyNubs thread they have gotten together IRL a few times and made a big to do of it.
> 
> Seems like online is cheaper airfare, just sayin'.
> 
> - DS


see each other,hell i have a hard time just talking to em some days.seeing the duck alone might make me drink heavier than i do.thats why were not on stumpy's thread.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW I took a lunch box to grade school. Cant remember how may times I broke the thermos and was pissed I could not drink what was in it.

Moke that Thompson is worth some coin!

Made it to a nice place in NC. A little pooped, but have to get some exorcise.

Gunny you where the 10k as predicted. Nicely done.

Is it too early for a JWB?

going out for a walk then I'll have one. Tomorrow Smith Mt lake to visit bro in law and wife, maybe see a nephew.


----------



## 987Ron

Sent to me by an old working partner

GOOD OL' CORPORATE AMERICA!

A Japanese company and an American company decided to have a canoe race on the Missouri River. Both teams practiced long and hard to reach their peak performance before the race. On the big day, the Japanese won by a mile.

The Americans, very discouraged and depressed, decided to investigate the reason for the crushing defeat. A management team made up of senior management was formed to investigate and recommend appropriate action.

Their conclusion was the Japanese had 8 people rowing and 1 person steering, while the American team had 8 people steering and 1 person rowing.

So American management hired a consulting company and paid them a large amount of money for a second opinion. They advised that too many people were steering the boat, while not enough people were rowing.

To prevent another loss to the Japanese, the rowing team's management structure was totally reorganized to 4 steering supervisors, 3 area steering superintendents and 1 assistant superintendent steering manager. They also implemented a new performance system that would give the 1 person rowing the boat greater incentive to work harder. It was called the "Rowing Team Quality First Program", with meetings, dinners and free pens for the rower. There was discussion of getting new paddles, canoes and other equipment, extra vacation days for practices and bonuses.

The next year the Japanese won by two miles. Humiliated, the American management laid off the rower for poor performance, halted development of a new canoe, sold the paddles, and canceled all capital investments for new equipment.

The money saved was distributed to the Senior Executives as bonuses and the next year's racing team was outsourced to India.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sent to me by an old working partner
> 
> GOOD OL CORPORATE AMERICA!
> 
> A Japanese company and an American company decided to have a canoe race on the Missouri River. Both teams practiced long and hard to reach their peak performance before the race. On the big day, the Japanese won by a mile.
> 
> The Americans, very discouraged and depressed, decided to investigate the reason for the crushing defeat. A management team made up of senior management was formed to investigate and recommend appropriate action.
> 
> Their conclusion was the Japanese had 8 people rowing and 1 person steering, while the American team had 8 people steering and 1 person rowing.
> 
> So American management hired a consulting company and paid them a large amount of money for a second opinion. They advised that too many people were steering the boat, while not enough people were rowing.
> 
> To prevent another loss to the Japanese, the rowing team s management structure was totally reorganized to 4 steering supervisors, 3 area steering superintendents and 1 assistant superintendent steering manager. They also implemented a new performance system that would give the 1 person rowing the boat greater incentive to work harder. It was called the "Rowing Team Quality First Program", with meetings, dinners and free pens for the rower. There was discussion of getting new paddles, canoes and other equipment, extra vacation days for practices and bonuses.
> 
> The next year the Japanese won by two miles. Humiliated, the American management laid off the rower for poor performance, halted development of a new canoe, sold the paddles, and canceled all capital investments for new equipment.
> 
> The money saved was distributed to the Senior Executives as bonuses and the next year s racing team was outsourced to India.
> 
> - 987Ron


I witnessed that process in construction management. In the 70s we were converting gas stations to self-serve. Lots of the guys pumping gas had college degrees and couldn't find any other jobs. I wondered what they would do when all the stations were converted to self-serve. After the Business Roundtable's artificial recession in the construction industry in the early 1980s to control costs, they stopped promoting capable and experienced people. They brought those gas pumpers into management. I expected to see a roof scheduled first to provide a dry place to build the building but it never quite got that asinine.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Memories from the past… and do you guys remember it had a thermos bottle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Seems like I broke one every month working construction. The Stanely stainless Steel was the solution. One of the guys has his ran over by a truck. It was flattened, but it still held a quart and kept his coffee hot all day long ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Memories from the past… and do you guys remember it had a thermos bottle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Seems like I broke one every month working construction. The Stanely stainless Steel was the solution. One of the guys has his ran over by a truck. It was flattened, but it still held a quart and kept his coffee hot all day long ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 from glass to stainless steel bottles… I remember the ironworkers with their lunch buckets and large stainless thermos'.

yesterday-










today-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Back when Moses had short hair I started part-time with the Sheriffs Office. I really needed to work enough to get training for my small town Police Dept that I was full-time at. We had three people and the LE academy required training that we had no hope of getting ourselves, so not that I needed another job, but I hired on part-time at the SO. I only stayed 36 years….anyway I was working in the office and they sent my to their armory to get something and low and behold amongst all the weapons there was a Thompson Machine gun. I asked about it to the quartermaster guy and he told me that way back when, 20 s, one of the infamous bad guys, Pretty boy Floyd, I think, was running around Northern Iowa. He had robbed some banks as close as 50 miles away. They bought this gun, and a suit of clothes that had steel plates in it. According to Federal law, an agency has to keep it or give it to an Federal armory. We still have it.
> 
> The quartermaster deputy, we call them "sock nazi s", told me that it shot .45 rounds and if I bought a few boxes I could shoot it at the range…...but of course I would need a range master, which of course he was. So I would have to buy a couple more boxes for him…. A box of .45 in 1980 was only about 20.00 so I bought 5. We had a riot. Since then I have shot it about 10 or 12 times. I have to say, shooting that thing is commensurate to having sex…... It is awesome. It has a real tendency to "climb" thus the reason you see old mobsters holding it parallel to the ground, sometimes. Since then, I have shot quite a few full autos, especially M-16 s….and while it is cool, it still is just not the same….When I see a Thompson I always perk up…...
> 
> - moke


A cousin had a semi-auto Thompson. He shot it every Sunday for a long time. One day when I was visiting I asked about it. He had gotten rid of it. He was tired of casting bullets Monday and Tuesday. Cleaning the shells Wednesday. Lubing and sizing bullets on Thursday. Reloading on Friday and Saturday to feed it on Sunday every week ;-))

He had a buddy Croft or something like that. I never met him. He carried 2 4" model 29 S&W .44 mags in his hip pockets. He was a big guy and you could not see he had them in his pockets. The pistols had scars where he pulled them both out and fired them simultaneously the first time. They clanged together. Punk said it was impressive to see him firing them.

One day they were deer hunting and saw a couple of bucks about a mile away. Croft shot is .338 mag and hit one on the 3rd or 4th shot with Punk spotting and calling the shots. He had a .300 Winny Mag. He fired a lot of shots and never hit his. He asked Croft what he was using for an aiming point. He said the bottom of the scope on the deer! It gets crazier. Punk had a 4×4x Dodge Ram. He drove over to pick up the deer. He had to drive down a gully that was so steep on the sides they could not open the doors on the pickup. Punk said he could have walked under the bottom of the pickup in gully without being able to reach up and touch it. I can't imagine anyone driving like that out in the middle of nowhere. If it had lost traction I think they would have had to cut it up and carry it out by hand ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Back in the 70s before ********************tatle went nuts promoting crime I was working downtown. I had to park a few blocks away down by the waterfront. It was winter and dark at quitting time, 430 in those days. As I walked past an alley I heard footsteps start behind me. I could see the shadow of him right behind me from a street light. I had my lunch box in my left hand and my Stanley SS thermos in my right hand. Being 5' 6" with a barrel chest inside winter clothes I probably looked like a formable opponent as I let that Stanley thermos drop and grasping it by the top to use as a club. The footsteps stopped and I didn't bother to look back as the lengthening shadows proved there was no longer anyone behind me ;-) Those Stanley SS thermoses have more uses than meets the eye ;-))


----------



## corelz125

Here's our cat DW.


----------



## corelz125

A young woman was preparing for her wedding.

She asked her mother to go out and buy a nice long black negligee and carefully place it in her suitcase so it would not wrinkle.

Well, Mom forgot until the last minute, so she dashed out and could only find a short pink nightie. She bought it and threw it into the suitcase.

After the wedding the bride and groom enter their hotel room. The groom was a little self-conscious so he asked his new bride to change in the bathroom and promise not to peek while he got ready for bed.

While she was in the bathroom, the bride opened her suitcase and saw the negligee her mother had thrown in there. She exclaimed, "Oh no! It's short, pink, and wrinkled!"

Then her groom cried out, "I told you not to peek!"


----------



## corelz125

Two friends went to interview for the same job. They were both in the waiting area when the first friend got called for his interview. The second friend gave him a thumbs-up as he headed into the interview room.

The interviewer reviewed the man's resume and then asked him a few questions. The interview was going well until the interviewer asked, "So if you are on a moving train and it was very hot, what would you do?"

The man thought about it for a second and responded, "Well, I would open the window."

"Amazing!" exclaimed the interviewer and asked, "Let's say the train is traveling at 100 miles per hour, and the window is 1.25 sq ft. How much air would enter your cabin in a minute?"

The man thought about the equation for a while, tried to answer it but failed. So he was rejected and returned to the waiting room and his friend in despair. He quickly told his friend about the interviewer's question so he wouldn't suffer the same fate.

The second friend was called into the interview room. The interviewer reviewed his resume and began with a few mundane questions before asking, "If you are a train and it was very hot, what would you do?"

"Uh, well," the friend stumbled on the question, "I would take my jacket off, of course."

The interviewer responded, "Well, what if it was still too hot?"

"I would take off my shirt!" exclaimed the friend.

The interview then asks again, "What if it is still too hot, even without a jacket and your shirt?"

The man then said, "I would take off all my clothes, but I would not open the window!"


----------



## pottz

> Here s our cat DW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


ok your blocked !


----------



## pottz

> Two friends went to interview for the same job. They were both in the waiting area when the first friend got called for his interview. The second friend gave him a thumbs-up as he headed into the interview room.
> 
> The interviewer reviewed the man's resume and then asked him a few questions. The interview was going well until the interviewer asked, "So if you are on a moving train and it was very hot, what would you do?"
> 
> The man thought about it for a second and responded, "Well, I would open the window."
> 
> "Amazing!" exclaimed the interviewer and asked, "Let's say the train is traveling at 100 miles per hour, and the window is 1.25 sq ft. How much air would enter your cabin in a minute?"
> 
> The man thought about the equation for a while, tried to answer it but failed. So he was rejected and returned to the waiting room and his friend in despair. He quickly told his friend about the interviewer's question so he wouldn't suffer the same fate.
> 
> The second friend was called into the interview room. The interviewer reviewed his resume and began with a few mundane questions before asking, "If you are a train and it was very hot, what would you do?"
> 
> "Uh, well," the friend stumbled on the question, "I would take my jacket off, of course."
> 
> The interviewer responded, "Well, what if it was still too hot?"
> 
> "I would take off my shirt!" exclaimed the friend.
> 
> The interview then asks again, "What if it is still too hot, even without a jacket and your shirt?"
> 
> The man then said, "I would take off all my clothes, but I would not open the window!"
> 
> - corelz125












ok you redeemed yourself,your unblocked,but i dont wanna see a cat again!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## corelz125

Cat stays in the basement dog is with us


----------



## CWWoodworking

I kinda knew some of you were crazy. Never would have pegged you for crazy CAT people. Well, maybe DW.


----------



## bandit571

Sir Oliver…


----------



## pottz

> I kinda knew some of you were crazy. Never would have pegged you for crazy CAT people. Well, maybe DW.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


help me bud these cat people are freakin me out.i never thought corelz would cross the line though.gotta rethink our relationship.basement or not,you own a "cat" !!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelez- +1

Zoe-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Cat stays in the basement dog is with us
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A young woman was preparing for her wedding.
> 
> She asked her mother to go out and buy a nice long black negligee and carefully place it in her suitcase so it would not wrinkle.
> 
> Well, Mom forgot until the last minute, so she dashed out and could only find a short pink nightie. She bought it and threw it into the suitcase.
> 
> After the wedding the bride and groom enter their hotel room. The groom was a little self-conscious so he asked his new bride to change in the bathroom and promise not to peek while he got ready for bed.
> 
> While she was in the bathroom, the bride opened her suitcase and saw the negligee her mother had thrown in there. She exclaimed, "Oh no! It's short, pink, and wrinkled!"
> 
> Then her groom cried out, "I told you not to peek!"
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## corelz125

We adopted that cat from the animal shelter almost 16 years ago. Her and tge dire wolf almost had a run in the otber day. Not sure what he wants to do with her play or use as a squeaky toy. Dont wanna take any chances we know she doesnt like dogs.


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry dw but the beagle hates cats with a passion.probably due to good training-lol.


----------



## pottz

> We adopted that cat from the animal shelter almost 16 years ago. Her and tge dire wolf almost had a run in the otber day. Not sure what he wants to do with her play or use as a squeaky toy. Dont wanna take any chances we know she doesnt like dogs.
> 
> - corelz125


i gotta rethink us bro,this is like hearing your kid wants to join a commune led by the royal prince,man and woman symbol!!! i really thought i knew you?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> sorry dw but the beagle hates cats with a passion.probably due to good training-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Beagle probably doesn't want to be bossed ;-) Cats rule the roost.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> sorry dw but the beagle hates cats with a passion.probably due to good training-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Beagle probably doesn t want to be bossed ;-) Cats rule the roost.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 LOL


----------



## robscastle

I haven't done much posting here so I thought I maybe should!

Do you think this post is OK










It was a bit like a wobbly tooth, so i wondered why









a bit of root canal work and hey presto!










Back in service.










A coat of paint and all fixed.










I bet it doesn't lasts 20 years + like the one I removed!


----------



## robscastle

humm I just looked up Mykolaiv thats about 608 Klms away from Chernihiv, I guess that's far enough away


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... It has a real tendency to "climb" thus the reason you see old mobsters holding it parallel to the ground, sometimes….
> - moke


Kind of confirms why I was told I was lucky to be alive back in 1956…

My old man was part of the resistance during the *Hungarian Revolution*. After the last cease fire, he came home and hung his machine gun on the coat rack. I was too young to know what type it was but remember it with a large round cylinder that the Thompsons always reminds me of.
Anyway, the military police learned about the old man and a *Ruskie* in uniform came to our flat to confiscate his weapon. I let him in and was standing next to him (quite close as I remember) when he asked for the gun… My old man took the gun off the coat rack and said something like "If you want the gun, here it is!" and opened fire… 
He basically cut the man in half in front of me and escaped through the front window as there were a bunch of other bogies outside the door, heading straight for the Austrian border. 
I was later told of how lucky I was to still be alive due to my proximity to the Russian and the way the old man opened up and the number of bullets he sprayed the guy with.

That memory is still as vivid as that day, 67 years later.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Two friends went to *interview* for the same job….
> - corelz125


The start if this gag reminded me of an interview I had.

I was still working for the government and wasn't anxious to leave, however, I liked to test the outside water and my potential worth to private companies.
In the government I spent most of my accumulated non-working days (holidays, sick leave, furlough, RDO) up the snow during winter, with virtually no time off for the other 9 months. Our winter lasted about 3 skiable months.

During question time in my interviews, one of the questions I always posed was, if I could take all my holidays and time offs during winter.

One of the interviewees, responded "What if we had a problem project that has had issues for months before the start of winter"... I said, "If there were problems for three months, another 3 months wait shouldn't be a problem!"...

Needless to say my tenure with the government wasn't planned to be terminated that day.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Circa 1970…

Just call me *Rags*,








The tail was bigger than the cat.

Why?... because you guys can't stop me without a *block*! So get ready to throw up some more,








aren't I lovable?

This next one was inspired by *rc*'s "wobbly tooth" contribution about *digging*, above









*Animal* recuperating after she was *spayed*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One of the interviewees, responded "What if we had a problem project that has had issues for months before the start of winter"... I said, "If there were problems for three months, another 3 months wait shouldn t be a problem!"...
> 
> Needless to say my tenure with the government wasn t planned to be terminated that day.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Performance at gubbbermint is irreverent. Taxpayers continue to pay the price indefinitely. Private companies it gets really ugly at the bank really fast. An example is the county redesigned the street in front of my house 2 years after we bought it. They flooded our driveway. I have no idea how many 10s of thousands of dollars they spent putting in drainage systems that did not catch a drop of water that did not fall in the catch basis from the sky ;-)) It took *7 years* for them to send a county employee that *understood water runs downhill!* It took another year and a half to fix it after that! ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That memory is still as vivid as that day, 67 years later.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


That would be hard for me to forget too!


----------



## robscastle

Oh bloody hell! a Kero heater I remember them!
and the Kero fridge
and the wood chip bath water heater!!

and my Mom cleaning the bath tub with turps and salt would you believe


----------



## corelz125

Yea that's a tough one to forget. Was your father that confident in his shot or a small black duckling would of been just collateral damage?

Pottz you seem to be out numbered here. The cats have taken over for the night.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Duck Whoa man.

Rob nice post of a post and fix.

We head to VA for a few days.

I am now getting an email for every post that goes on here. I think I have to un favor. I got over 50 my 6 am!

Potz I grew up w cats, so you my unfriend me as well. Now I am a dawg person, he is pressed to my leg right now.


----------



## robscastle

speaking of cats !!

god dam I have snapped a nail


----------



## corelz125

Maybe should keep them things trimmed Rob and they won't break. Some set of Talons you have


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Yea that s a tough one to forget. Was your father that confident in his shot or a small black duckling would of been just collateral damage?
> - corelz125


Have no idea and probably nor did he. All he knew that they would have shot him on the spot once they took him outside… It happened to many of his friends and fellow freedom fighters. Apparently mum and I were on the "chopping block" and that's why we had to escape across the border a few day later.


> Pottz you seem to be out numbered here. The cats have taken over for the night.
> - corelz125


Actually as a kid I had a cat called *Cactus*. Mum used to works as a cook at our local hospital and brought leftovers home for the cat to eat… back in those days, hospital food was ********************, so she brought a lot home… the cat was a monster and ate dog for breakfast… 
We lived in a housing comission area with rough people and rougher dogs… Not one dog could best *Cactus*... He had was in so many battles that he was nearly all scar tissue. I was a fairly strong lad and I used to squeeze the back of his neck with all my strength to make the bugger purr.
Can't remember what became came of him.

*Cactus* just getting past kitten-hood,











> and my Mom cleaning the bath tub…
> - robscastle


Would you get upset if I said I remember your mum with me in the bath tub?... I would be!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I am now getting an email for every post that goes on here. I think I have to un favor. I got over 50 my 6 am!
> - Peteybadboy


Just click on the *Watch*... 








should turn to *Unwatch* and you'll no longer have nightmares of *pottzy*...


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... and my Mom cleaning the bath tub with turps and salt would you believe
> - robscastle


Was that after you had your bath in the same water that followed the rest of the family in descending order after dad and mum?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

and


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Today is rest day, up late, coffee and breakfast. Wife is off with Duke for his morning walk.

Cats, the wife and daughter have a cat, Merlin. Hides from Duke and the Corgi on his side of a baby gate to limit the dos access However Merlin and the old lab get along fine. They have had always had cats to my less than agreement. Their cats their chores to clean up after, litter box and all not me. In the past the Maine ******************** Cat was the most likeable for me, a bit more dog like, big guy 20 lbs pluss. The least liked were the two Abyssinians, sneaky, into everything, very active. I will take a good old dawg anytime.

Daughter has enough coffee cups with cats or cat sayings on them she could start a gift shop.

The cat is banned from the garage where the P-car is, no need for oily cat print all over the car. Also banned from the shop. On general principle.

Have a a great day, go easy on the cat pictures.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Morning all. Today is rest day, up late, coffee and breakfast. Wife is off with Duke for his morning walk.
> 
> Cats, the wife and daughter have a cat, Merlin. Hides from Duke and the Corgi on his side of a baby gate to limit the dos access However Merlin and the old lab get along fine. They have had always had cats to my less than agreement. Their cats their chores to clean up after, litter box and all not me. In the past the Maine ******************** Cat was the most likeable for me, a bit more dog like, big guy 20 lbs pluss. The least liked were the two Abyssinians, sneaky, into everything, very active. I will take a good old dawg anytime.
> 
> Daughter has enough coffee cups with cats or cat sayings on them sh could start a gift shop.
> 
> The cat is banned from the garage where the P-car is, no need for oily cat print all over the car. Also banned from the shop. On general principle.
> 
> Have a a great day, go easy on the cat pictures.
> 
> - 987Ron


*This cat doesn't like going easy…*


----------



## 987Ron

At least it is not trying to drive…..yet…...Not a real P-car anyway. No air inlet for the engine in front of the rear wheel well, give away. That makes me feel better.


----------



## 987Ron

Cat ate the right side rear view mirror. Gonna throw up someplace.


----------



## pottz

oh man got up this morning feeling real scared,i had these nightmares that most of you have or have 
had cats.thank god it was only a bad dream…............

AHHHHHHHHHH i just looked back,it's real!!!!!! back to the beer swap where i can drink this nightmare away!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> oh man got up this morning feeling real scared,i had these nightmares that most of you have or have
> had cats.thank god it was only a bad dream…............
> 
> AHHHHHHHHHH i just looked back,it s real!!!!!! back to the beer swap where i can drink this nightmare away!
> 
> - pottz


Bastet luck to you *pottzy*!


----------



## 987Ron

Duke and a lttle retrieving in the back yard. Next week the lake.

Come on throw the ball!








Can you not throw it any further!








Lets do it again








What do you mean "Lets rest! I'm ready when you are! This back porch is boring." 









Doing good. Always ready for a game. Retrieving comes natural. Ball does get slimmy, its only dawg slobber. Have washed my hands more since Duke arrived than from the covid. Note: Neighbors cats nowhere to be seen. He ignores them. 
Walked with the wife on the leash and does really great. A dog came out from a yard and Duke ignored him, stayed on heel like he should.


----------



## pottz

our last beagle loved to play ball you could throw it 50 times and she would bring it back ready to go more.when we got tired,she never did, we'd just say last one and she would go get it then lay down.the current one will get it once or twice and thats it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Duke and a lttle retrieving in the back yard. Next week the lake.
> 
> Come on throw the ball!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you not throw it any further!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets do it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean "Lets rest! I m ready when you are! This back porch is boring."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing good. Always ready for a game. Retrieving comes natural. Ball does get slimmy, its only dawg slobber. Have washed my hands more since Duke arrived than from the covid. *Note: Neighbors cats nowhere to be seen. He ignores them. *
> Walked with the wife on the leash and does really great. A dog came out from a yard and Duke ignored him, stayed on heel like he should.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*PS Ron*, the dog is a beauty and so are you for spending the efforts to have rescued, trained and today we as well can see your efforts.


----------



## 987Ron

Our cat (the wife and daughers cat) before Duke would start his vocalization about 5am. I think he believe he is a rooster, crowing for all to arise.


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks DW, but most of the training credit goes to Michael Duncan the trainer, we are only following up. Could not have done it alone. Wife spends more time walking him than I can or do. She is good with animals. Trained me well over the years.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> our last beagle loved to play ball you could throw it 50 times and she would bring it back ready to go more.when we got tired,she never did, we d just say last one and she would go get it then lay down.the current one will get it once or twice and thats it.
> 
> - pottz


+1 on the new Beagle- it has DW's attitude when then is no reward… On a serious note- many animals react differently… sight, smell, and or both…

*DW's house pet history-* As of today 2 cats left from 1998 to 2021… Summary; 2 dogs, 5 cats, 5 ferrets, and my late stepson and his reptiles (which I was not a fan of). We operated and coexisted quite well. As for being just a "cat person" let's set the record straight *DW is an animal person* and let us not forget people are are animals.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*NEW TOPIC- Coronavirus surge worsening in California as officials consider more drastic actions*

https://tylerpaper.com/ap/national/coronavirus-surge-worsening-in-california-as-officials-consider-more-drastic-actions/article_ff6feae9-b4a7-59a9-8c9e-ecf697e83015.html

This site started with Corona Crazy and toilet paper shortages- some got vaccinated and the mask (question the effectiveness) Society is mask free but wait a minute- now we have Delta. May 2020 I created a plaque










Maybe I'll work on a "Delta virus"

REMINDER- COVID 19 - Corona Crazy- Show Must Go On- Gunny's Garage we stuck together but It ain't over… KINDNESS. Also, as a LumberJock- Todd Clippinger closed his post…"Share the Love, Share the Knowledge…"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*COVID ain't over….*

*As Covid Cases Hit Record High in Tokyo, Can the Olympic Bubble Hold?*

https://dnyuz.com/2021/07/29/as-covid-cases-hit-record-high-in-tokyo-can-the-olympic-bubble-hold/

I post this for others that wish to share COVID lifestyles precautions or does life go on?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Great results with the dog Ron!!


----------



## moke

Topa- Good Thompson story! I really enjoyed shooting it, but it would break your wallet if you shot it every week. I hate shooting powerful handguns. I have had friends that were reps for various companies, one of them had S&W. We shot all his samples. He had a .44 mag that was made from a scandium alloy…it was super light…a terrible combination with a powerful round. I thought it broke my wrist…..while its fun watching others shoot powerful firearms, its not my idea of fun.

DW-I feel so sorry for those people in the Olympics that have trained for years and years, only to get Covid in Japan. That has to be the ultimate let down.

Ron-that is great dog. Dogs are the purest form of friendship, most don't really have an agenda, well beyond getting a treat. You really did it right by him trained so much…..good job! He will be a long time friend! 
While I never owned a Lab, I have a soft spot for Chocolate Labs. I have always had Goldens, which in my mind are close cousins to Labs.


----------



## bandit571

One panel is in the clamps..









Panel #2 is sitting around, waiting it's turn..









No glue, no clamps , nothing bracing this in place….it is just sitting there…being checked for any gaps….

Guess I had better start a Blog about this…?


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron-that is great dog. Dogs are the purest form of friendship, most don t really have an agenda, well beyond getting a treat. You really did it right by him trained so much…..good job! He will be a long time friend!
> While I never owned a Lab, I have a soft spot for Chocolate Labs. I have always had Goldens, which in my mind are close cousins to Labs.
> 
> - moke


Goldens, Labs, Chessies all close relatives. Loyal, working dogs, trainable, love them all.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Panel #2 is sitting around, waiting it s turn..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No glue, no clamps , nothing bracing this in place….*it is just sitting there*...being checked for any gaps….
> - bandit571


Throw it a ball and see if it fetches… might be a lazy bugger like *pottzy*'s latest dog *sad on a* bed.


----------



## RichT




----------



## DevinT

> Devin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That's unlikely to ever happen to me. But if it did, I am sure it wouldn't be the end of the World. End of the kid, maybe, but not the World.


----------



## DevinT

> - Rich


Hah! Totally my dog.


----------



## moke

Our first two Goldens were American Goldens…the reddish color. The two we have now are white, they are truly a different breed, although the AKC says they are not. They are known as European Golden or English Cream Goldens, they are shorter, squwatier, and far more powerful. The first two were ball obsessed, would fetch that ball until they died of heat stroke. (no it is not how they died-both got cancer). Even Slept with it in their mouth's. Only really liked one ball, and wouldn't move on to another until it was gone. The English Cream Goldens will fetch the ball twice ( on a good day) then look at you after you throw it wondering why u would do that, "I just brought it to u and now u threw it again!". They are, however uber intelligent. I am the only guy I knew that had to turn of the ice in the door feature, to off on the fridge'. They loved ice and would push the plunger, but got ice on the floor, so it melted and we always had little water puddles on the tile.
When you see a person with a helper dog and it is a Golden, they are almost always a light color and an English Cream. They are much calmer too. So while they like a tennis ball, they are not going to get it for u…..kinda like 13 yo girl, that looks at u and says "oh please….no" Only silently with their eyes. We still have the ball launchers from the old Goldens, in the garage, Hey as Ron is learning, you can only throw that ball so long! I notice them occasionally and just smile.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 Moke*

I enjoy hearing about the relationship between our group and our animals…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Devin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> That s unlikely to ever happen to me. But if it did, I am sure it wouldn t be the end of the World. End of the kid, maybe, but not the World.
> 
> - DevinT


I like your humor…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz are you coming back?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz are you coming back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


back,i never left.you forget i live here.gunny lets me sleep in the finishing room.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> back,i never left.you forget i live here.gunny lets me sleep in the finishing room.
> 
> - pottz


Couch is comfy…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Geo-political topic- China- Taiwan and the US alliance to protect Taiwan. China is not a secondary power and I suggest watching this with people who are interested…

*FEARS of World War Three have been sparked after China staged massive military drills "invading Taiwan".*

https://www.the-sun.com/news/3372974/ww3-fears-china-stages-taiwan-invasion-drills/

IMO- a concern to us in the US. Gunny any reassurance is welcome…


----------



## pottz

> back,i never left.you forget i live here.gunny lets me sleep in the finishing room.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Couch is comfy…..
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thanks but im good gunny,the fumes keep me smiling-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz are you coming back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *back,i never left.you forget i live here.gunny lets me sleep in the finishing room.*
> 
> - pottz


Pottz- I'll be in Huntington Beach 9-10. I see that it is not far from Gardenia- Will you be open to having me for the couch, Pottz Cali patio… I remember you had some nice digs…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz are you coming back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *back,i never left.you forget i live here.gunny lets me sleep in the finishing room.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz- I ll be in Huntington Beach 9-10. I see that it is not far from Gardenia- Will you be open to having me for the couch, Pottz Cali patio… I remember you had some nice digs…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


yeah id love ya to stop by.if you dont mind snuggling with the beagle,she loves to cuddle.


----------



## moke

> Pottz are you coming back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> back,i never left.you forget i live here.gunny lets me sleep in the finishing room.
> 
> - pottz


Pottzy- do you have a layer of multi colored paint, like the stuff they harvest from paint boothes?


----------



## moke

> *+1 Moke*
> 
> I enjoy hearing about the relationship between our group and our animals…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


With two dogs at the same time, one being 10 months old, everyday there is a new story!!!


----------



## corelz125

My daughter didn't write on the dash board she just wiped the snow off the hood of my car with a rock one winter. Have a big swirl scratch now. She also shoved pennies where the lighter or charger plugs in.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Moke +1 * I am glad that you are enjoying your buddies. Overall, my friend things seem good…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz are you coming back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> back,i never left.you forget i live here.gunny lets me sleep in the finishing room.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottzy- do you have a layer of multi colored paint, like the stuff they harvest from paint boothes?
> 
> - moke


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My daughter didn t write on the dash board she just wiped the snow off the hood of my car with a rock one winter. Have a big swirl scratch now. She also shoved pennies where the lighter or charger plugs in.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 smiles, seriously the child is young, and did she get kudos for getting the ice removed… but as for the pennies I give thanks that she didn't get zapped. Q: what is easier the Dire wolf or the girl :>)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Geo-political topic- China- Taiwan and the US alliance to protect Taiwan. China is not a secondary power and I suggest watching this with people who are interested…
> 
> *FEARS of World War Three have been sparked after China staged massive military drills "invading Taiwan".*
> 
> https://www.the-sun.com/news/3372974/ww3-fears-china-stages-taiwan-invasion-drills/
> 
> IMO- a concern to us in the US. Gunny any reassurance is welcome…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


They are a worthy adversary. In the past the sheer numbers they brought was impressive. Now they have the numbers and have much more sophisticated weapons, and weapons systems. These systems while perhaps not as cutting edge as ours might be, they do have a large arsenal. It will not be a cakewalk, and the outcome certainly cannot be assumed just because we have seemingly better tech.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz are you coming back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> back,i never left.you forget i live here.gunny lets me sleep in the finishing room.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottzy- do you have a layer of multi colored paint, like the stuff they harvest from paint boothes?
> 
> - moke


lol !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz are you coming back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> back,i never left.you forget i live here.gunny lets me sleep in the finishing room.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottzy- do you have a layer of multi colored paint, like the stuff they harvest from paint boothes?
> 
> - moke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 nice art


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My daughter would put her dolls in the freezer on a weekend visit. Which I would discover later. Dolls did not fair well in the freezer. When asked about this my daughter informed me the dolls were put in "TIME OUT".

Yeah about that…..... LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny thx for the response…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz are you coming back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> back,i never left.you forget i live here.gunny lets me sleep in the finishing room.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottzy- do you have a layer of multi colored paint, like the stuff they harvest from paint boothes?
> 
> - moke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


damn gunny there are artists that get thousands of dollars for something like that.i think from now on you go by,la gunnero, garage artist? i think you can be bigger than banksy !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My daughter would put her dolls in the freezer on a weekend visit. Which I would discover later. Dolls did not fair well in the freezer. When asked about this my daughter informed me the dolls were put in "TIME OUT".
> 
> Yeah about that…..... LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+SMILES…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny thx for the response…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Have some friends that work with their military. Not primitive and certainly not poorly trained. Despite reports that say otherwise.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> damn gunny there are artists that get thousands of dollars for something like that.i think from now on you go by,la gunnero, garage artist? i think you can be bigger than banksy !
> 
> - pottz












Someone that follows my projects showed that cabinet to a board member of an Art Museum. They paid me good money to make 3 cabinets, all painted in similar design. Didn't even flinch at my price.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* I don't mind shooting a .44 Model 29 with a 6-inch barrel. I got it to back up my flintlock bear hunting. I don't like shooting heavy recoilers very much. It can cause flinching and ruin you offhand for life. Schuetzen centerfire targets have a 1.5-inch diameter 25 ring at 200 years. Tricky little devil to hit consistently. ;-) At 100 yards it is a .75 inch diameter. Usually, shoot only .22 at 100. Most shooters prefer bench matches. I like offhand, a good excuse for missing the 25 ring ;-))












> *That s unlikely to ever happen to me. But if it did, I am sure it wouldn t be the end of the World. End of the kid, maybe, but not the World.
> - DevinT*












Our Newfie never wanted anything to do with fetching balls or sticks. She just looked at me like I might be nuts ;-)) She was a salvage dog when she was about a year or a little more old. I assumed it was her early treatment. I never thought the breed might not fetch just for exercise and fun.

*DW* One more reason to not trust them. Greedy American CEOs gave them the technology to blow us off the map. Slick Willie Clinton supported it ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- Thx I just wanted people to be vigilant in war-like situations. As you know when it comes to "war" things will become very different; I love stability and continuity ( beer cold and Internet ). Enjoy what we have…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- glad you are onboard… +1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- glad you are onboard… +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Glad you are keeping a tally ;-) Nobody will get lost.


----------



## RichT

> Devin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> That s unlikely to ever happen to me. But if it did, I am sure it wouldn t be the end of the World. End of the kid, maybe, but not the World.
> 
> - DevinT


When I was about four years old, I scratched my initials into my dad's Pontiac door-actually both of them. Not just little scratches, more like the whole door. When he went to sell it, he just said that's what you get for teaching them to write.

Before my reign of terror ceased, I had carved my initials into chests of drawers, dressers, sewing machine cabinets. The list goes on and on. Mom and dad fussed at me, but in the long run they kept those pieces and we all laughed about it years later.

Cherish the memories.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> When I was about four years old, I scratched my initials into my dad s Pontiac door-actually both of them. When he went to sell it, he just said that s what you get for teaching them to write.
> 
> Before my reign of terror ceased, I had carved my initials into chests of drawers, dressers, sewing machine cabinets. The list goes on and on. Mom and dad fussed at me, but in the long run they kept those pieces and we all laughed about it years later.
> 
> Cherish the memories.
> 
> - Rich


I would have had my rear end pattled. The first one I remember I told LB lets break a window to see what it sounds like. ;-) It was loud enough dad heard it in the house. I didn't do that again! ;-))

Mom didn't have a lot of time. She worked 10 hours a day on the 3-11 shift at the hospital in OB because the nuns would not hire enough help. She canned nearly everything we ate plus all the normal housework. She carried a hairbrush in her back pocket to keep us in line ;-) I didn't test the limits of behavior much, but LB did constantly ;-)

She and an LPN delivered 5 kids in 6 hours one night. She was calling for the nuns to help but they ignored her. She was losing weight, exhaust, and concerned about her health. She quit and the rest of the staff quit too. 2 days later a doctor called asking her to be his office nurse. She did and had a 9 to 6 job all the years I was in school. He had a heart attack and she closed out his office about the time I graduated from high school. I was supposed to go to Air Force Academy that summer and she was going to take the summer off and look for a job in the fall. My eye prescription changed slightly between the preliminary and final physicals and I was medically disqualified. I was going to go to college locally. The hospital called asking her to be the head nurse to establish the home health department. She started it instead of taking the summer off.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Devin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> That s unlikely to ever happen to me. But if it did, I am sure it wouldn t be the end of the World. End of the kid, maybe, but not the World.
> 
> - DevinT


Spoken like a parent that should be *cloned*...


> ... you can only throw that ball so long!...
> - moke


*Exercise* and you'll throw it longer.


> Pottz- I ll be in Huntington Beach 9-10. I see that it is not far from Gardenia- Will you be open to having me for the couch, Pottz Cali patio… I remember you had some nice digs…
> - Desert Woodworker


*pottzy*, I'll leave my *Churchill* back door open!


> - woodbutcherbynight


I think *D'T*, or a *cloned parent*, should spank you… hard, very very hard… till you lose that complacent smile!


> ... When I was about four years old, I scratched my initials into my dad s Pontiac door-actually *both of them*....
> - Rich


Yeah… then tell us,... whats your *second* initial?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Exercise* and you'll throw it longer.


*LBD* That is a desk jockey hard and fast rule. Back when I could clean and jerk 100# overhead with one hand, I could not throw a ball 10 times. Exercise only made it worse. ;-((

I did the controls contracting which is sub to the mechanical contractors. I have to coordinate a lot of work with them. On one job when I was introduced to the mechanical foreman he told me he was the biggest guy at Auburn Mechanical. He was about 6'-4". A few days later I needed to talk to him and I called out, "Hey, big guy." He said, "Not Big Guy, BiggEST Guy!" A few days later I called him again. I said, "Hey, BiggEST Guy. I practiced my EST, EST, EST. Did I get it right?" He said I did. I told him I bet I'm the StrongEST, EST, EST Guy on this job. He asked what made me think so. I told him I'm probably the only guy that can clean and jerk a #100 overhead with one hand. He snapped back, "You don't have to lift it as high as I do!" ;-)) ;-)) ;-)) Finding dress shirts has always been a problem. They don't come with a 22" neck and a 30" arm ;-((


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Back when I could clean and jerk…
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Hey *Topa*, I used to be a *clean jerk*, then I met the 1st. missus… took up drink and 40 years later I'm not that *clean* but still a bloody good *Jerk*!


> ... Finding *dress shirts* has always been a problem. They don't come with a 22" neck and a 30" arm ;-((
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I also have a minor problem, I throw away my *shirts* and put on the *dress*.. and go out mincing… could never figure out why my wife left me!.. Must have been not putting that bloody *shirt* in the laundry basket.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa funny on the shirt size.

Made it to Smith Mt. Lake.

Anyone been to Montana? A trip is planned for next summer to the Great Falls area….any insight would be welcome.

Today's activities? Boat out to lunch w the Dawgs.

BTW I do not trust China, and our business leaders have to figure out how to extract themselves from the addictive cheap labor. (single point of failure)


----------



## bandit571

Single Brain Cell Sketch Up decreed that I just HAD to haul 2 more 1×6 x 4' planks to the shop…(wait for it) at 1 am…( aka..0100 hrs) just to lay out the next days cutting schedules….

Which are now in conflict with the Boss' Schedule for Friday….

Used to remember when it being a FRIDAY meant something good…..now….just another day closer to Monday…


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Up and about. Coffee inside this am, already hot and muggy. Duke is being a kitchen dog as the wife is baking this morning. No training at all and he cleans up any dropped food almost instantly. Talk about smart, Wow. Well no just a dawg.



> Our first two Goldens were American Goldens…the reddish color. The two we have now are white, they are truly a different breed, although the AKC says they are not. They are known as European Golden or English Cream Goldens, they are shorter, squwatier, and far more powerful. The first two were ball obsessed, would fetch that ball until they died of heat stroke. (no it is not how they died-both got cancer). Even Slept with it in their mouth s. Only really liked one ball, and wouldn t move on to another until it was gone. The English Cream Goldens will fetch the ball twice ( on a good day) then look at you after you throw it wondering why u would do that, "I just brought it to u and now u threw it again!". They are, however uber intelligent. I am the only guy I knew that had to turn of the ice in the door feature, to off on the fridge . They loved ice and would push the plunger, but got ice on the floor, so it melted and we always had little water puddles on the tile.
> 
> - moke


Similar situation with Labs. One of ours was a Yellow Lab, allmost white, and called an English Lab. stockier, calmer, great personality, very social. We called him Sandy, one of my favorite dogs I ever had. Loved the water and would go into the lake head first after minnows and small fish. Caught a couple. good memories.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn Ron,

At this house they stay in bed until way after 9am. That makes 4+ hrs of quiet for me and my dawg.


----------



## sras

Ron, I've enjoyed following your story about Duke. He is lucky to have found you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*1.6 Billion Disposable Masks Entered Our Oceans In 2020*










https://www.infowars.com/posts/1-6-billion-disposable-masks-entered-our-oceans-in-2020/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is a simple fun project to make. "Fart noise"*










*Full instructions…*
https://allfortheboys.com/fart-noises/


----------



## corelz125

> My daughter didn t write on the dash board she just wiped the snow off the hood of my car with a rock one winter. Have a big swirl scratch now. She also shoved pennies where the lighter or charger plugs in.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> +1 smiles, seriously the child is young, and did she get kudos for getting the ice removed… but as for the pennies I give thanks that she didn t get zapped. Q: what is easier the Dire wolf or the girl :>)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm not sure with this one they both talk back and make a mess. No kudos for scraping the ice off with a rock.


----------



## 987Ron

Years ago, serviced the Lotus 11 (race car for SCCA) washed and waxed, put it in the garage for the next days loading on the trailer to go to the track. It was late so the drain oil pan with oil was left in the corner of the garage. Son, 3 or 4 at the time sneaked into the garage next morning and washed Daddies car for him. Used the drain oil. Got it in his eyes, rushed to care center and had his eyes flushed. No after effects on the oil. Son and Dad both learned a lesson. 
Again years ago. Friend came home to find his son marching in the yard with his toy rifle on his shoulder. He could hear him chanting cadence. Got closer to hear what the cadence was…."Daddy said Damn, Daddy said Damn…."

When I hear new parents say their child will never do this or that, I just mentally think, "Just you wait".


----------



## moke

> ... Back when I could clean and jerk…
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Hey *Topa*, I used to be a *clean jerk*, then I met the 1st. missus… took up drink and 40 years later I m not that *clean* but still a bloody good *Jerk*!


Oh my! Duckie, you make us laugh!!! I love your posts… keep it up!!

Topa..a hundred yards is a long shot with a .22 off hand! you must have been good. When I qualified, I always scored a 100 with a hand gun, then struggled with the shotgun and AR…..for some reason I don't "jiggle" with my arms out in front of me but do when using a stock on a long gun…..I guess I have never been accused of being normal.

DW…In two days I will have officially been retired for a year. We got the second dog on Oct 12, my birthday. She was cute but "Hell on earth." When she turned six months my shop was on it's way to being done and we had an invisible fence installed. Since my shop has been functional and I don't have to watch her every move my life has been glorious. I love getting up in the morning, and playing in the shop and with my dogs….they are awesome….Thank you for the kind comment…..

Gunny- I did all the purchasing and administrative things for our little PD. We got a brand new SUV and had it painted B&W. I always had a short training session with each guy on new equipment. They could not use that piece of equipment until they were checked out. This one "fellow" washed the car, (we had a wash bay) because he had to get all that new car smears off the car. We all used an electric leaf blower to blow off the water….except him…."he liked to feel the car under his rag"....he used a rag that someone had used inside a wheel well at one time. Scratched the entire car….$3000.00 to repair…some of the scratches went clear through the paint…...It had 16 hours of patrol time when he did it. I laugh when I think of the stories about scratching the hood with a rock, or writing on the dash, because those were little kids and little kids haven't developed common sense yet….but this was a 45 yo man! I lobbied the mayor for his removal, but they said mistakes happen…...I put up with him for 6 years, and then I retired….and the actual Chief had to take over and do this job, he fired him in 4 months. He said, you can't fix stupid…....no kidding and he has a gun!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Anyone been to Montana? A trip is planned for next summer to the Great Falls area….any insight would be welcome.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


It takes a day and a half to cross it; 800 miles. Custer's Last Stand happened there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

People moving here from other areas are appalled by the crime ;-((

The King County Courthouse has been under attack for years. A registered sex offender was released a few days ago after serving 21 months for attacking 4 women downtown. Yesterday he attacked a woman in a restroom in the courthouse. 
https://www.king5.com/article/news/crime/woman-attacked-king-county-courthouse-suspect-arrested/281-dc42b8e8-609c-43ec-b37a-99178929b43b

https://www.king5.com/article/news/king-county-courthouse-attack-followed-years-of-safety-concerns/281-760a63b0-eb35-40dd-a95b-d1a14507b1d2

https://www.king5.com/article/news/crime/seattle-grocery-workers-want-more-police-officers-to-help-deter-crime/281-5a32fb1c-ff34-452c-9539-fd767e0678f0

The "Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act (RICO) is a federal law designed to combat organized crime in the United States. It allows prosecution and civil penalties for racketeering activity performed as part of an ongoing criminal enterprise." Anyone know how to get gubberner, legislature, and all the other politicians in this state charged under RICO statutes?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *1.6 Billion Disposable Masks Entered Our Oceans In 2020*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/1-6-billion-disposable-masks-entered-our-oceans-in-2020/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It took 200,000 years of evolution to develop the human brain. It has taken less than 200 years for it to destroy the environment. When I was first using mail order for sporting goods there was a company named Herter's their motto was "Man cannot live where wildlife cannot survive." In the last 50 years, the world's mammal population has dropped 75 percent. Since 1970 a study in Germany has shown life in the biosphere has dropped 75%. That is all the insects and other miro life in the atmosphere. I noticed my radiator and windshield do not collect the insects as they did 40 years ago making visibility and cooling a concern, especially driving in the early evening hours. Japan's salmon harvest has dropped 50% in the last 50 years due to the retreating ice cap. The Gulf of Alaska has had a similar decline in the last 25 years. Their food supply was microbes growing on the bottom side of the Arctic ice. Those masks will not really be a significant impact.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Mike, try turning the rifle slightly left or right. Results vary. I shoot any rifle this way and am dead accurate. Hold it correctly and I never seem to zoom in. Instructor taught me that trick in Special Ops school.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa..a hundred yards is a long shot with a .22 off hand! you must have been good. When I qualified, I always scored a 100 with a hand gun, then struggled with the shotgun and AR…..for some reason I don t "jiggle" with my arms out in front of me but do when using a stock on a long gun…..I guess I have never been accused of being normal.
> 
> DW…In two days I will have officially been retired for a year. We got the second dog on Oct 12, my birthday. She was cute but "Hell on earth." When she turned six months my shop was on it s way to being done and we had an invisible fence installed. Since my shop has been functional and I don t have to watch her every move my life has been glorious. I love getting up in the morning, and playing in the shop and with my dogs….they are awesome….Thank you for the kind comment…..
> 
> Gunny- I did all the purchasing and administrative things for our little PD. We got a brand new SUV and had it painted B&W. I always had a short training session with each guy on new equipment. They could not use that piece of equipment until they were checked out. This one "fellow" washed the car, (we had a wash bay) because he had to get all that new car smears off the car. We all used an electric leaf blower to blow off the water….except him…."he liked to feel the car under his rag"....he used a rag that someone had used inside a wheel well at one time. Scratched the entire car….$3000.00 to repair…some of the scratches went clear through the paint…...It had 16 hours of patrol time when he did it. I laugh when I think of the stories about scratching the hood with a rock, or writing on the dash, because those were little kids and little kids haven t developed common sense yet….but this was a 45 yo man! I lobbied the mayor for his removal, but they said mistakes happen…...I put up with him for 6 years, and then I retired….and the actual Chief had to take over and do this job, he fired him in 4 months. He said, you can t fix stupid…....no kidding and he has a gun!
> 
> - moke


I do ok, but there are lots of better shooters than I am. There was a guy who was a national silhouette champ. They knock over the targets from 200 meters to 500 meters shooting offhand. I would see him at the matches in Pe Ell. I asked him one day about what it took to get to his level. He said to shoot 6 days a week to maintain, 7 to improve. It is supposed to be fun ;-)) Sometimes all I shoot is the matches, no practice.

That guy should have been able to "feel" the scratching if he liked the "feel" of the car under his rag ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mike, try turning the rifle slightly left or right. Results vary. I shoot any rifle this way and am dead accurate. Hold it correctly and I never seem to zoom in. Instructor taught me that trick in Special Ops school.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


It is all about maintaining a stable position. Lean back until your center of gravity is supported by bone structure and the muscles are all relaxed. My rifle is twisted about 15 degrees to the left when I am in "position." Guys watching me have said they are amazed the muzzle does not move. Trigger control is the key. I can hold the rifle still sometimes for 10 seconds or longer on the 25 ring at 100 or 200 yards, but the darn trigger doesn't want to cooperate until I am off-center ;-(( I always hate it when the first sighter shot is a 24 or 25. It happens a lot ;-)) Things will be downhill from there.

One of the shooters in Springfield Oregon asked me how to improve his offhand. We were shooting a 100 shot offhand match at 200 yards. I told him to be in shape to shoot that match without any fatigue. My rifle weighs 16 pounds and I shot 140 shots in a day without any noticeable fatigue. He was a software guy. He lost his job and did not want to move out of the area for work. He started a contracting business doing residential remodels ect. About a year later he said working with his hands instead of sitting at a desk all day was the thing that improved his offhand more than anything he had tried.


----------



## pottz

> Topa funny on the shirt size.
> 
> Made it to Smith Mt. Lake.
> 
> Anyone been to Montana? A trip is planned for next summer to the Great Falls area….any insight would be welcome.
> 
> Today s activities? Boat out to lunch w the Dawgs.
> 
> BTW I do not trust China, and our business leaders have to figure out how to extract themselves from the addictive cheap labor. (single point of failure)
> 
> - Peteybadboy


had a couple uncles that live in the great falls area,one still there.a real beautiful state,you'll love it.havn't been in over 40 year though,time to make a visit.


----------



## moke

Thanks guys…while I used to really enjoy shooting, I was on the SO shooting team for 5 years…but we shot handguns. I served 38 years, qualifying 4 to 5 times a year. I retired 3 years ago, and have not shot a round, attended a medical class, CPR recert, or any sort of abuse class since. I couldn't be happier. It was all fun, but too much of any good thing gets old. I do have a nephew coming in October that wants me to teach him how to shoot handguns…I am looking forward to that.

Gunny- With Handguns I tried most every position, isosceles, weaver…I tried to apply those to an AR, it just never worked for me. I could shoot a 3" group supported, but as soon as I went unsupported it all fell apart. Our course, was 50 rounds, 20 supported and 30 unsupported. you needed 80% to qualify. We shot at a 1/2 size bottle target from 100 yards. (target is the human torso that resembles a bottle, but 50% the size of normal human form) I had an eotech site, which was basically the only thing except open sites they would allow. The red dot literally covered the entire target from that range. My site picture was to center the dot over the target evenly…I thought that was part of my problem…the other part is I naturally shake. For handguns I used a weaver stance and pulled my strong arm across my chest to anchor it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Moke I shoot best at a moving target, and if I also am moving. Credit many years of front line experience and some natural talent / skill / gift.

The insurgents tended to wear armor so a neck shot was a good take down. Not much room to miss for that target area. Another favorite tactic was a miss shot that kept them moving into a planned ambush by different shooter.


----------



## moke

Gunny--That skill wouldn't be needed for Police work, (Thank God) but thank you for your service. We all live under the blanket of saftey that our military has provided for us.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- are you reading any of this stuff? You haven't got one "buzzard" yet…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny--That skill wouldn t be needed for Police work, (Thank God) but thank you for your service. We all live under the blanket of saftey that our military has provided for us.
> 
> - moke


I have two SWAT guys that drop in and pick my brain for tricks once in awhile. They enjoyed the tennis ball one.

Break door down or yank open. They expect a flash bang. Nope, throw a tennis ball. It makes noise and is distracting. While they are busy chasing that ghost. Throw in another tennis ball AND a flashbang.

They tried it. Guy they arrested said that was just wrong!!!!

In combat that would have been a grenade. Or a claymore mine, depended on my mood.

LOL


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- are you reading any of this stuff? You haven t got one "buzzard" yet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats because im using gunnys miss shot technique,better keep one eye over your shoulder ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- part of the rules is that you can't use Gunny in the hunt…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- part of the rules is that you can t use Gunny in the hunt…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh he's not helping,just using his technique.why are you getting,nervous? id keep scanning your perimeters,if ya know what i mean (big grin)

hey anybody know a good taxidermist ? if im lucky we can hang the mount in the garage.with gunnys permission of course.if not ill be proud to hang over my mantle-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Pottz- are you reading any of this stuff? You haven t got one "buzzard" yet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'd rather use a *DADO* stack…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- are you reading any of this stuff? You haven t got one "buzzard" yet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I d rather use a *DADO* stack…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*butcher!!!*


----------



## corelz125

A little boy said, "Grandpa, can I sit on your lap?
"Why sure you can," his grandfather replied.
As he sat on his grandfather's lap he said, "Grandpa, can you make a sound like a frog?"
"A sound like a frog? Well, sure Grandpa can make a sound like a frog."
The boy said, "Grandpa, will you please, please make a sound like a frog?"
Perplexed, his grandfather said, "Sweetheart, why do you want me to make a sound like a frog?"
And the little boy said, "Because Grandma said that when you croak, we're going to Florida!"


----------



## pottz

> A little boy said, "Grandpa, can I sit on your lap?
> "Why sure you can," his grandfather replied.
> As he sat on his grandfather's lap he said, "Grandpa, can you make a sound like a frog?"
> "A sound like a frog? Well, sure Grandpa can make a sound like a frog."
> The boy said, "Grandpa, will you please, please make a sound like a frog?"
> Perplexed, his grandfather said, "Sweetheart, why do you want me to make a sound like a frog?"
> And the little boy said, "Because Grandma said that when you croak, we're going to Florida!"
> 
> - corelz125


ohhhh bud,im on the fence with this one !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- part of the rules is that you can t use Gunny in the hunt…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> oh he s not helping,just using his technique.why are you getting,nervous? id keep scanning your perimeters,if ya know what i mean (big grin)
> 
> *hey anybody know a good taxidermist ? *if im lucky we can hang the mount in the garage.with gunnys permission of course.if not ill be proud to hang over my mantle-lol.
> 
> - pottz












*The Garage or your Patio; Yes. But you must have a Button so people can press and hear some of my comments…

something like the Billy Bass plaque.*


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- part of the rules is that you can t use Gunny in the hunt…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> oh he s not helping,just using his technique.why are you getting,nervous? id keep scanning your perimeters,if ya know what i mean (big grin)
> 
> *hey anybody know a good taxidermist ? *if im lucky we can hang the mount in the garage.with gunnys permission of course.if not ill be proud to hang over my mantle-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Garage or your Patio; Yes. But you must have a Button so people can press and hear some of my comments…
> 
> something like the Billy Bass plaque.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


no one wants to hear your comments ;-\


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A little boy said, "Grandpa, can I sit on your lap?
> "Why sure you can," his grandfather replied.
> As he sat on his grandfather's lap he said, "Grandpa, can you make a sound like a frog?"
> "A sound like a frog? Well, sure Grandpa can make a sound like a frog."
> The boy said, "Grandpa, will you please, please make a sound like a frog?"
> Perplexed, his grandfather said, "Sweetheart, why do you want me to make a sound like a frog?"
> And the little boy said, "Because Grandma said that when you croak, we're going to Florida!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *ohhhh bud,im on the fence with this one !*
> 
> - pottz


+1 Why? because it started with a boy and his Grandfather, and all this child abuse in the media: he ends it with a "children say the darndest things" ending… smile.

Pottz- Do I hear correctly the "fence"? At your age, you have a spot on the perch…

do you need wings?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Pottz- are you reading any of this stuff? You haven t got one "buzzard" yet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I d rather use a *DADO* stack…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *butcher!!!*
> 
> - pottz


I work on *cars*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> A little boy said, "Grandpa, can I sit on your lap?
> "Why sure you can," his grandfather replied.
> As he sat on his grandfather's lap he said, "Grandpa, can you make a sound like a frog?"
> "A sound like a frog? Well, sure Grandpa can make a sound like a frog."
> The boy said, "Grandpa, will you please, please make a sound like a frog?"
> Perplexed, his grandfather said, "Sweetheart, why do you want me to make a sound like a frog?"
> And the little boy said, "Because Grandma said that when you croak, we're going to Florida!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ohhhh bud,im on the fence with this one !
> 
> - pottz


Obviously you're not *grandpa's* age!

And a *Billy Bass plaque* antagonist!


----------



## pottz

> A little boy said, "Grandpa, can I sit on your lap?
> "Why sure you can," his grandfather replied.
> As he sat on his grandfather's lap he said, "Grandpa, can you make a sound like a frog?"
> "A sound like a frog? Well, sure Grandpa can make a sound like a frog."
> The boy said, "Grandpa, will you please, please make a sound like a frog?"
> Perplexed, his grandfather said, "Sweetheart, why do you want me to make a sound like a frog?"
> And the little boy said, "Because Grandma said that when you croak, we're going to Florida!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *ohhhh bud,im on the fence with this one !*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 Why? because it started with a boy and his Grandfather, and all this child abuse in the media: he ends it with a "children say the darndest things" ending… smile.
> 
> Pottz- Do I hear correctly the "fence"? At your age, you have a spot on the perch…
> 
> do you need wings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not ready for the perch yet dw.when i viseted it was just a lot of old feathers and bird poop!!! sorry but not my shot of whiskey bud.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- are you reading any of this stuff? You haven t got one "buzzard" yet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I d rather use a *DADO* stack…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *butcher!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I work on *cars*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*WHAT ?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

FYI- Rich has a great review with pictures and conversations, over in REVIEWS. Excellent presentation go take a look… good job Rich.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/12246#comments


----------



## 987Ron

> Pottz- are you reading any of this stuff? You haven t got one "buzzard" yet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -


Be careful, these are not the average buzzards. They are definately California Condors! Federally protected. Jail time, fines etc. DW hangs out the the elite crowd.


----------



## pottz

> FYI- Rich has a great review with pictures and conversations, over in REVIEWS. Excellent presentation go take a look… good job Rich.
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/12246#comments
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


old news dw,been there,no use to me.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- are you reading any of this stuff? You haven t got one "buzzard" yet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> Be careful, these are not the average buzzards. They are definately California Condors! Federally protected. Jail time, fines etc. DW hangs out the the elite crowd.
> 
> - 987Ron


ron if a tree falls in the forest and no one hears it,does it make a sound ?


----------



## RichT

> FYI- Rich has a great review with pictures and conversations, over in REVIEWS. Excellent presentation go take a look… good job Rich.https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/12246#comments
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> old news dw,been there,no use to me.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks, DW!

Definitely of no use to you, pottz. It doesn't work with DeWalt tracks. Glad you went out of your way to pan it though. Speaks volumes.

I've got another Festool track related product to review. It just arrived today.


----------



## 987Ron

Dinner over, grilled Trout filets with tartar sauce, salad, Cuban corn muffins and more. Chocolates for desert. Duke waited on the porch. He can howl if he believes he is neglected. Head back, muzzle up howl. Maybe some Dire Wolf in there 
Early night. All behave. Target shooting only tonight, please. Always enjoyed it myself. Old Beretta 22 target pistol was my favorite.


----------



## pottz

> FYI- Rich has a great review with pictures and conversations, over in REVIEWS. Excellent presentation go take a look… good job Rich.https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/12246#comments
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> old news dw,been there,no use to me.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thanks, DW!
> 
> Definitely of no use to you, pottz. It doesn t work with DeWalt tracks.
> 
> - Rich


right.so are you transferring from a table saw to a track saw ?


----------



## RichT

> right.so are you transferring from a table saw to a track saw ?
> 
> - pottz


Nope. It's just nice to be able to choose the best tool for the job.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> FYI- Rich has a great review with pictures and conversations, over in REVIEWS. Excellent presentation go take a look… good job Rich.https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/12246#comments
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> old news dw,been there,no use to me.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thanks, DW!
> 
> Definitely of no use to you, pottz. It doesn t work with DeWalt tracks.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> right.so are you transferring from a table saw to a track saw ?
> 
> - pottz


Table saws are overrated.


----------



## bandit571

They do make excellent assembly/ glue racks…


----------



## CWWoodworking

> They do make excellent assembly/ glue racks…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


I use mine as a coffee table.


----------



## bandit571

When one was authorized to guide in CAS strikes from A-10s…..one quits worrying about hitting single targets….might as well take out the entire tree….

A target one evening was a 5-ton Dump truck….about 2 miles away….4 miles from the muzzle….second shot hit right on the engine block…..and glowed for about 15 minutes….8" SP, M110B…..254 pound shell, HE Quick….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Bandit on a roll…


----------



## DevinT

I can't ever see Billy Bass Plaque without mentally singing "Take me to the river. Drop me in the water."


----------



## pottz

> A little boy said, "Grandpa, can I sit on your lap?
> "Why sure you can," his grandfather replied.
> As he sat on his grandfather's lap he said, "Grandpa, can you make a sound like a frog?"
> "A sound like a frog? Well, sure Grandpa can make a sound like a frog."
> The boy said, "Grandpa, will you please, please make a sound like a frog?"
> Perplexed, his grandfather said, "Sweetheart, why do you want me to make a sound like a frog?"
> And the little boy said, "Because Grandma said that when you croak, we're going to Florida!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *ohhhh bud,im on the fence with this one !*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 Why? because it started with a boy and his Grandfather, and all this child abuse in the media: he ends it with a "children say the darndest things" ending… smile.
> 
> Pottz- Do I hear correctly the "fence"? At your age, you have a spot on the perch…
> 
> do you need wings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> not ready for the perch yet dw.when i viseted it was just a lot of old feathers and bird poop!!! sorry but not my shot of whiskey bud.
> 
> - pottz


i gotta say this image of the beagle is damn cool dw.so im gonna steal it !!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... best *tool* for the job.
> - Rich


Talking about *tools*...


> Pottz- are you *reading any of this stuff*? You haven t got one "buzzard" yet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> I d rather use a *DADO* stack…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *butcher!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I work on *cars*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *WHAT ?*
> 
> - pottz


I bet *Wendy* has to walk you through the TV guide…

*butcher* → woor*butcher*bynight works on → *cars*... DOH!... that's why I refuse to call him *gunny*... more fun with the *butcher* moniker.

BTW, LBD is an alias, *Son of a Hungarian Fern Cutter* is a nom-de-plume I go by… my real name is not *LittleBlackDuck*... mum actually called me *R-Sole*....

Do I need to raise an APB… Even *DW* will maybe accept me saying *Aww… For Christ's sake!*..l

It's not that *pottzy* doesn't read… *Wendy* has just started him off on "John and Betty… Look at Spot jump…" readers!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- are you reading any of this stuff? You haven t got one "buzzard" yet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> -
> 
> Be careful, these are not the average buzzards. They are definately California Condors! Federally protected. Jail time, fines etc. DW hangs out the the elite crowd.
> 
> - 987Ron


Thx Ron- I love people and animals, but their linage doesn't matter to me… just looking for interesting involvement; i.e. Duke and the great job you are doing with him and Corelez and his Dire wolf. If I was able (due to size and weight) I would take on a Dire wolf with experience from my late Willie- a Jack Russell I would try one of these out. Congratulations, to all of you that are trying with our animal friends…

Ps. I think I will pass on a Dire wolf and just enjoy the stories that are shared…

*Serenity Prayer
God grant me the serenity
to accept the things I cannot change; 
courage to change the things I can; 
and wisdom to know the difference.

Living one day at a time; 
enjoying one moment at a time; 
accepting hardships as the pathway to peace; 
taking, as He did, this sinful world
as it is, not as I would have it; 
trusting that He will make all things right
if I surrender to His Will; 
that I may be reasonably happy in this life
and supremely happy with Him
forever in the next. 
Amen.*
reinhold niebuhr (1892-1971)


----------



## pottz

> I can t ever see Billy Bass Plaque without mentally singing "Take me to the river. Drop me in the water."
> 
> - DevinT


dev,your better than that girl !


----------



## corelz125




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ron if a tree falls in the forest and no one hears it,does it make a sound ?
> 
> - pottz


I going to go with 42.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - corelz125


+1


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Devin:::


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


hey that was a private pic,damn it!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The new pic shows authority… +1










It will be interesting to see how it goes… +1 Give it a go… I remember Pappa Dan's Lion dog… both make a statement. Pottz are you ready for bringing back the burn barrel…










it gets rid of Gnats…


----------



## pottz

> The new pic shows authority… +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see how it goes… +1 Give it a go… I remember Pappa Dan s Lion dog… both make a statement. Pottz are you ready for bringing back the burn barrel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it gets rid of Gnats…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


one step at a time dw.no burn barrel,it's just ghetto,and i know ghetto where im at.got it ?

the new beagle avatar will stay the test of time ?


----------



## pottz

hey id like to give a little tribute to dusty hill who passed away from the legendary band zz top.im playing his music right now.id say put some on and play it *loud!!!!*

bandit i know you love there music !!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* Police here are now a lot safer under new laws. They are prohibited from using K-9 to follow murderer. No probable cause to arrest him if they find him. If they are forced to successfully defend themselves they would be sent to prison, so this is the best policy. Today about 1130 AM about 2 miles west of here, a guy stepped out of the woods and shot a construction worker. Appears to be random and there are homeless camps in the area. It appears they are advancing beyond dropping rocks on cars on the freeway. They must be getting bored and want more excitement.

Meanwhile in ********************tatle a judge released a murderer without any restrictions. He fired a shot into a crowd to scare a guy fighting with a friend outside a bar. He just wanted to "whizz one past him" to scare him. There was an emergency hearing with another judge who set restrictions for the release like surrender firearms, stay in the county, but she could not raise bail under the law. No idea why she follows the law, nobody else does.

"Pierce County Sheriff's Department
· 
Homicide in Puyallup at Kohl's Parking Lot
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
At 10:20 pm on 07-28-2021, several people called 911 to report shots being fired at the Kohl's parking lot at 16918 Meridian E. Deputies started responding and then were updated by dispatchers that there was a male lying on the ground. When deputies arrived on scene they found a young male deceased in the north side of the parking lot. 
Several people reported seeing a male in a black shirt and black pants running from the shooting and deputies checked the area to see if they could locate anyone matching the description. A K9 officer was on scene within minutes, but because probable cause had not been developed for a particular individual, they decided not to track for the possible suspect since they could not use force to detain him.
The scene has been secured and detectives and forensic investigators will be searching for evidence. If anyone has information on this shooting please call the Sheriff's Department."

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/politics/how-the-city-council-left-seattle-in-a-no-mans-land-on-crime/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TSA_072821220228+Why+Seattle+is+a+no+man%e2%80%99s+land+on+crime+Westneat_7_28_2021&utm_term=Active%20subscriber#comments


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It s not that *pottzy* doesn t read… *Wendy* has just started him off on "John and Betty… Look at Spot jump…" readers!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


In America, we started with *Dick and Jane*........ *See Spot run.*


----------



## DevinT

> Devin:::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Oh Gawd! Toonces! Look out!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Off to bed, my son arrived. We have eaten and sat and chatted till way past bedtime. Have a long day ahead of us tomorrow. he is coming to work with me, then after work we have the timing belt to put on my PT Cruiser.

Cooking out tomorrow evening on the grill.


----------



## pottz

> Off to bed, my son arrived. We have eaten and sat and chatted till way past bedtime. Have a long day ahead of us tomorrow. he is coming to work with me, then after work we have the timing belt to put on my PT Cruiser.
> 
> Cooking out tomorrow evening on the grill.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


sounds cool gunny.have fun mu friend.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*pottzy*... I believe you love dogs, seen blogs of your bleeding turned bowls, brag about using Bos*¢*h tools and unfortunately for *Wendy*, married to a lovely woman… we all have out *foibles*, however, please, please, please tell me your chocolate starfish is not that puckered that you make your own *Dominos*!... if you say *yes*, I'll consider selling my shares in *LumberJocks*!

Hey, I'm not just picking on *SoCal*s (or whatever the hell you call them, my tag is censored)... but he's the only one i Know that has a *Domino*..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> It s not that *pottzy* doesn t read… *Wendy* has just started him off on "John and Betty… Look at Spot jump…" readers!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> In America, we started with *Dick and Jane*........ *See Spot run.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Our *Spot* was an *ADHD kangaroo*... with new foster parents in each issue of the book!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Hmmm… look ma… no tats.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Talk about shooting. I think DW mentioned "White Feather" interview on Youtube. I watched it. Chilling.

Pottz I am also a ZZ top fan.

Topa I will add Big events to the Montana Manifesto I am putting together for the trip. (a primer to Great Falls and Montana).

Today we try paddle boarding.

Getting the itch to make something…Happens when I get away from my shop.

Have a good one


----------



## 987Ron

> I love people and animals, but their linage doesn t matter to me… just looking for interesting involvement; i.e. Duke and the great job you are doing with him and Corelez and his Dire wolf. If I was able (due to size and weight) I would take on a Dire wolf with experience from my late Willie- a Jack Russell I would try one of these out. Congratulations, to all of you that are trying with our animal friends…
> - Desert_Woodworker


Big dogs need a lot of exercise. Maybe the Dire Wolf and/or Duke could be loaned out to a jogger or a biker for morning exercise. Dawg gets his exercise, biker or jogger does not get mugged. Everyone wins.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning, up and about. Garage door opener to repair or order the parts to repair. Drive shaft on the sprocket shattered. Not a fun project. Part cost $35. figure it would take less than 45 min. to do. One repair place wanted $369 and suggested replacing the motor as welll another $590. Could buy a complete new one for almost that.

Did find a repairman, $149 installed parts and labor. Not a bargain, but realistic.

Time to sit and coffee up. English Muffin with Ginger Jam and a slice of ham. Wife and Duke out for a walk, so quiet for a bit.

Have a good Saturday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> It s not that *pottzy* doesn t read… *Wendy* has just started him off on "John and Betty… Look at Spot jump…" readers!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> In America, we started with *Dick and Jane*........ *See Spot run.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Today it is *"Karen"*


----------



## DevinT

> Off to bed, my son arrived. We have eaten and sat and chatted till way past bedtime. Have a long day ahead of us tomorrow. he is coming to work with me, then after work we have the timing belt to put on my PT Cruiser.
> 
> Cooking out tomorrow evening on the grill.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Damn, I initially read that as "Pressure Treated Cruiser"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bye-Bye Bikinis? Athletes at the Olympics and Beyond Fight Sexist Uniforms*










*And viewership is down,... Hmm, I wonder why?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- I am not for the walking part but if I had a Dire wolf then maybe a dog sled would work for me…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Off to bed, my son arrived. We have eaten and sat and chatted till way past bedtime. Have a long day ahead of us tomorrow. he is coming to work with me, then after work we have the timing belt to put on my PT Cruiser.
> 
> Cooking out tomorrow evening on the grill.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Damn, I initially read that as *"Pressure Treated Cruiser"*
> 
> - DevinT


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron- I am not for the walking part but if I had a Dire wolf then maybe a dog sled would work for me…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW You would have to move north or add wheels and a brake to a sled.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*and the countdown to Christmas…*

https://www.xmasclock.com/


----------



## pottz

> *pottzy*... I believe you love dogs, seen blogs of your bleeding turned bowls, brag about using Bos*¢*h tools and unfortunately for *Wendy*, married to a lovely woman… we all have out *foibles*, however, please, please, please tell me your chocolate starfish is not that puckered that you make your own *Dominos*!... if you say *yes*, I ll consider selling my shares in *LumberJocks*!
> 
> Hey, I m not just picking on *SoCal*s (or whatever the hell you call them, my tag is censored)... but he s the only one i Know that has a *Domino*..
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


no ive got better things to do than make dominos.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ron- I am not for the walking part but if I had a Dire wolf then maybe a dog sled would work for me…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> DW You would have to move north or add wheels and a brake to a sled.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## DevinT

> *Bye-Bye Bikinis? Athletes at the Olympics and Beyond Fight Sexist Uniforms*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And viewership is down,... Hmm, I wonder why?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sweet!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Talk about shooting. I think DW mentioned "White Feather" interview on Youtube. I watched it. Chilling.
> 
> Pottz I am also a ZZ top fan.
> 
> Topa I will add Big events to the Montana Manifesto I am putting together for the trip. (a primer to Great Falls and Montana).
> 
> Today we try paddle boarding.
> 
> Getting the itch to make something…Happens when I get away from my shop.
> 
> Have a good one
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I always find too many interesting things to do when I plan trips. ;-))

I have seen that interview too a few years ago. We could use snipers here to pick off criminals. I opened email this morning finding a Nextdoor notice of another shooting and fatality a couple of miles SW of the house. Hard to keep track of all of them ;-(( Several a day now ;-((


----------



## moke

> *Mike* Police here are now a lot safer under new laws. They are prohibited from using K-9 to follow murderer. No probable cause to arrest him if they find him. If they are forced to successfully defend themselves they would be sent to prison, so this is the best policy. Today about 1130 AM about 2 miles west of here, a guy stepped out of the woods and shot a construction worker. Appears to be random and there are homeless camps in the area. It appears they are advancing beyond dropping rocks on cars on the freeway. They must be getting bored and want more excitement.
> 
> Meanwhile in ********************tatle a judge released a murderer without any restrictions. He fired a shot into a crowd to scare a guy fighting with a friend outside a bar. He just wanted to "whizz one past him" to scare him. There was an emergency hearing with another judge who set restrictions for the release like surrender firearms, stay in the county, but she could not raise bail under the law. No idea why she follows the law, nobody else does.
> 
> "Pierce County Sheriff s Department
> ·
> Homicide in Puyallup at Kohl s Parking Lot
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> At 10:20 pm on 07-28-2021, several people called 911 to report shots being fired at the Kohl s parking lot at 16918 Meridian E. Deputies started responding and then were updated by dispatchers that there was a male lying on the ground. When deputies arrived on scene they found a young male deceased in the north side of the parking lot.
> Several people reported seeing a male in a black shirt and black pants running from the shooting and deputies checked the area to see if they could locate anyone matching the description. A K9 officer was on scene within minutes, but because probable cause had not been developed for a particular individual, they decided not to track for the possible suspect since they could not use force to detain him.
> The scene has been secured and detectives and forensic investigators will be searching for evidence. If anyone has information on this shooting please call the Sheriff s Department."
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/politics/how-the-city-council-left-seattle-in-a-no-mans-land-on-crime/?utm_source=marketingcloud&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TSA_072821220228+Why+Seattle+is+a+no+man%e2%80%99s+land+on+crime+Westneat_7_28_2021&utm_term=Active%20subscriber#comments
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That is sad Topa….Do these idiots really think they are making their communities safer? Why would anyone want to work in g\the Seattle area? When there PD is all but gone and the State Patrol has to step in…will anyone step up and send these people to the Grand Jury for an indictment?


----------



## corelz125

The singer pink said she will pay all fines for the team that the olympic Committee charges that team. .

Devin after that other thread now you have pressure treated and PT stuck in your head..

Not much different in NYC. Shootings are way up. Mentally ill all over the place. At least this mayor who ruined the city his time is up and the new candidates are looking to get away from his hugs and time out policies that increased crime.


----------



## bigblockyeti

When woke celebrities volunteer to pay extra taxes (fines) every opportunity should be seized to capitalize on such a revenue stream.


----------



## DevinT

And that there is why capitalism has destroyed modesty

*EDIT*: No bikini's? Let's fine them for trying to to be modest. My friend said something rather astute the other day regarding women … he said "50%+ of the World's population is oppressed by 70%+ of the World's population," which he followed up with "women are oppressed by both men and other women"-want to be modest and not wear a bikini? FINE! Have someone lined up to pay the fines for trying to be modest? Get called "woke" (the modern day equivalent of calling someone a "hippy?"). I mean I honestly can't understand this line of reasoning. If a woman doesn't want to play a sport in a skimpy outfit, then she is derided and penalized, why? Because let's face it, women's sports are not about women playing sports, it's about men watching women in skimpy outfits. Probably because the World thinks that women playing sports has nothing to do with a woman having fun, but being paraded about to perform a game in an inferior way (compared to men) and the skimpy outfits are the only way they can make up for their sub-par performances (compared to men in the same sport)? Let me take this one step further … the only reason a fine would be levied would be because they think they'll lose revenue from lack of viewership caused by modesty in clothing? Think about that for a moment. What that really says to me is that the real problem is that every channel, every ad, every broadcast, every network has zero problems with skimpy clothing and the real issue is that people will flip the channel the moment they aren't being satisfied because they can find what they are looking for on another channel, broadcast, or network with great ease. That sounds like a problem with American TV being too lewd.

*ADDENDUM*: Hey, I love skimpy clothed women as much as the guy(s) sitting next to me, but I'm not going to change the channel if they are wearing boy shorts instead of a G-string. This whole thing seems absolutely ridiculous to me that they would be penalized for not wearing bikinis. Have you ever had to wax your bikini area? Come on guys, it's nothing to do with being "woke" it's about letcherous dicks that didn't get what they wanted (from the perspective of the people running the show, that's eyeballs which turn to revenue, from the perspective of the viewer, it's the occasional side-boob and bare a$$ cheek). Would it really be the end of the World if America practiced a little modesty? I mean this is almost hypocritical.

*P.S.*: This is like the time they didn't want to let Serena Williams wear her cat suit which was recommended by a medical professional to help her compete safely after having a baby. When sex appeal is more important than the safety of a woman competitor you know you have a problem. I'd like to see a man get a C-section where he is stitched-up and super-glued (literally, that's not a euphemism, doctors literally glue you shut after stitching you up after a Cesarian birth) and then told to go out and be Michael Jordan in the NBA without being able to wear an abdominal binder to keep your insides-which were literally removed, re-arranged, and put back in during the surgery-from becoming your outsides for 3 weeks while you recover, and the reason is that "it's not sexy enough." I personally want to burn society to the ground when things like that happen. You've seen Williams on the court, you really think a full body compression suit is even adequate to prevent abdominal prolapse given the way she moves during competition? I think she chose the least disruptive path and they still "taxed" her for basically wanting to live!


----------



## moke

On another note….non political….is it just me, or are some of those models in the projects truly gone over the top? There have been some awesome cars, trucks and construction equipment lately hasn't there? Those guys truly get a tip of my hat!!!! The only thing I wish is that they could estimate the hours it takes to accomplish that!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Olympics: They Used to Compete in the Nude*










https://historynewsnetwork.org/article/6871


----------



## DevinT

You mean *men* competed in the nude. Women did not compete back then last I checked, let alone naked.

*EDIT*: Being nude was also optional. Men were not fined if they chose to put a sock over their penis. Also, you don't see men today being fined for wearing shorts instead of a thong speedo. Basically men can wear whatever they want, or (in the case of ancient Greece) nothing at all, and nobody cared. You could wear a burlap sack in the swimming pool, and people will just think your stupid because it will make you slower. Meanwhile, women are policed like the gistapo and doubly-so if you're not caucasian (the latest issues are with Simone Bile being knee-capped at the scoring of her unique moves and now lately black female swimmers are told they can't wear a swim cap designed to hold an Afro because it "looks unnatural" <-and yet we are supposed to accept the fact that white women get to wear swim caps that make them look like the Alien from similarly named movie series as-if that is *natural*).


----------



## corelz125

Two blonde girls walk into a department store.
They walk up to the perfume counter and pick up a sample bottle. Sharon sprays it on her wrist and smells it,
"That's quite nice, don't you think, Tracy"
"Yeah. What's it called Sharon?"
"Viens a moi."
"Viens a moi? What the does that mean?"
At this stage the store clerk offers some help.
"Viens a moi, ladies, is French for 'come to me.'"
Sharon takes anther sniff and offers her arm to Tracy again saying, "That doesn't smell like come to me.
Does that smell like come to you?"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> You mean *men* competed in the nude. Women did not compete back then last I checked, let alone naked.
> 
> - DevinT


and women didn't get the right to vote until the 19th Amendment… *yet today* ESPN body issue










https://www.espn.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/27400369/the-body-issue


----------



## DevinT

> Two blonde girls walk into a department store.
> They walk up to the perfume counter and pick up a sample bottle. Sharon sprays it on her wrist and smells it,
> "That's quite nice, don't you think, Tracy"
> "Yeah. What's it called Sharon?"
> "Viens a moi."
> "Viens a moi? What the does that mean?"
> At this stage the store clerk offers some help.
> "Viens a moi, ladies, is French for 'come to me. "
> Sharon takes anther sniff and offers her arm to Tracy again saying, "That doesn't smell like come to me.
> Does that smell like come to you?"
> 
> - corelz125


GROAN!

*EDIT*: OK, if I'm honest, you got a very slight chuckle. I said *slight*


----------



## corelz125

Adog lover, whose female dog was in heat, agreed to look after her neighbor's male dog while the neighbor was on vacation.

She had a large house and believed that she could keep the two dogs apart.

As she was drifting off to sleep late that night she heard awful howling and moaning sounds. She rushed downstairs and found the dogs passionately locked together.

Despite her best attempts she was unable to separate them. She called her vet and explained the problem to him.

Annoyed, the vet said, "Hang up the phone and place it on the floor alongside the dogs. I will call you back and the noise of the ringing will make the male lose his erection and you will be able to separate them."

"Do you really think that will work?" she asked.

"Just worked for me."


----------



## corelz125

A couple in the lbd category


----------



## DevinT

> You mean *men* competed in the nude. Women did not compete back then last I checked, let alone naked.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> and women didn t get the right to vote until the 19th Amendment… *yet today* ESPN body issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.espn.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/27400369/the-body-issue
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Nods.

~1.5 centuries (1776 - 1920 = 144 years or ~1.5 centuries) of taxation (monetary or otherwise) without representation can create some nasty double-standards.


----------



## DevinT

> Adog lover, whose female dog was in heat, agreed to look after her neighbor's male dog while the neighbor was on vacation.
> 
> She had a large house and believed that she could keep the two dogs apart.
> 
> As she was drifting off to sleep late that night she heard awful howling and moaning sounds. She rushed downstairs and found the dogs passionately locked together.
> 
> Despite her best attempts she was unable to separate them. She called her vet and explained the problem to him.
> 
> Annoyed, the vet said, "Hang up the phone and place it on the floor alongside the dogs. I will call you back and the noise of the ringing will make the male lose his erection and you will be able to separate them."
> 
> "Do you really think that will work?" she asked.
> 
> "Just worked for me."
> 
> - corelz125


LoL … should have been a groan, but somehow became a laugh


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

How I got my start in construction…


----------



## DevinT

> How I got my start in construction…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Doctors in the 80's tried to diagnose me with ADD. My mom was a fierce woman. She slapped the doctor in the face and told him he was stupid and we marched out.

Why? Because Lincoln Logs.

Want to know if your kid has ADD/ADHD? Give them Lincoln Logs and see what they build. I built cities. I beat up my sister once when she took some of the pieces I needed (wherein she knocked down half the village in the process)


----------



## moke

I got Lincoln logs for every birthday and Christmas….I had a huge assortment, and saved all the boxes/tubes they came in. They sat at my parents house until I was in college when my mom sold them in a garage sale…..
I didn't care at the time but now I wonder what they would be worth today. For some reason she did save my HotWheels, of which I have the original seven…..just waiting for the economy to come back and then they are going to be sold!


----------



## DevinT

You can still buy Lincoln Logs, so I don't think they have appreciated in value much.


----------



## pottz

> A couple in the lbd category
> 
> - corelz125


*they were both*


----------



## 987Ron

Lincoln logs I had a few but liked Erector Sets the best, real nuts and bolts, pulleys, etc. Even came in a metal box. 
Some now consider them dangerous, sharp objects, small parts to swallow.

As I got older and had children the toys I hated were Jacks, step on them barefoot in the middle of the night when the daughter did not pick them up. Ouch.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Lincoln logs I had a few but liked Erector Sets the best, real nuts and bolts, pulleys, etc. Even came in a metal box.
> Some now consider them dangerous, sharp objects, small parts to swallow.
> 
> As I got older and had children the toys I hated were Jacks, step on them barefoot in the middle of the night when the daughter did not pick them up. Ouch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 good memories on this one as well…


----------



## splintergroup

Are Lincoln Logs still made from wood?

Had those as a kid also, but alas the parental units never gave us an erector set. 
Made up for that by "rebuilding" Dad's lawn mower a few years later. Ported and polished the B&S motor and disabled the governor.

Best thing was that since we were the ones chored with mowing the lawn, not picking up the dog poo first did a number on the painted white house siding 8^)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That is sad Topa….Do these idiots really think they are making their communities safer? Why would anyone want to work in g he Seattle area? When there PD is all but gone and the State Patrol has to step in…will anyone step up and send these people to the Grand Jury for an indictment?
> 
> - moke


Safer for criminals. It was legal to use force to stop a felony 30 years ago. If you confront a criminal today with a firearm present the criminal attacks he can claim self-defense. The wicked people in the legislature have laws set up to support their buddies back home with cases against law-abiding citizens with assets to pay attys. I don't think anyone does want to work there. Too bad all the offices, Amazon and Google have a lot of space and headquarters there. I'm sure they would be somewhere else if they had 20/20 foresight in the 90s. One of the attorneys interviewed about her car getting a rock dropped through the windshield said she was concerned customers would not come to their offices in ********************tatle. Another Atty in that office had a rock in their windshield the week before.

I doubt the state patrol will be allowed to step in. The gubberner ignored the chaos last summer. BLM is the largest insurance issue in history at 2 billion dollars. And, 75% of businesses are underinsured and 40% of small businesses have no insurance. Do the math on that and the losses probably exceed 3 billion ;-((

WE very seldom hear about the Grand Jury here. The prosecutors are opposed to incarceration. I doubt they will call for a grand jury. Looks like the police need a conviction to have probable cause, eh? 30 years ago a painter stopped for lunch in Tacoma with a sprayer in the back of his truck. They had just finished a job and the sprayer needed cleaning. It was dripping paint. It was stolen while they were having lunch. They followed the paint trail several blocks to the house it went in while dripping. Called the cops but no probable cause. The wicked people in the legislature have been developing this system promoting criminals for several decades.

Post Office in Felony Way today. I was over there a week or so ago. Both doors were glass. I think what happens is the lowlife community breaks in to steal mail out of PO boxes. PO maintenance and repairs are slow these days. While one door is boarded up, the lowlife community breaks the other. Mail is probably safe now for a few months until the glass is replaced in the windows. I don't go to that PO very often. When I was there about 6 months ago one door was boarded.

Lots of rotations, but this pic will not post vertically ;-((


----------



## DevinT

Yes, still made of wood.

Not only are they still available and still made of wood, they now also carry Lincoln Logs for girls.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You mean *men* competed in the nude. Women did not compete back then last I checked, let alone naked.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> and women didn t get the right to vote until the 19th Amendment… *yet today* ESPN body issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.espn.com/espn/feature/story/_/id/27400369/the-body-issue
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Nods.
> 
> ~1.5 centuries (1776 - 1920 = 144 years or ~1.5 centuries) of taxation (monetary or otherwise) without representation can create some nasty double-standards.
> 
> - DevinT


Pick any subject, crime, safety standards, the list is endless. The human brain is nonfunctional. If evolution would have stopped about 2 million years ago when it was approximately in the same stage as dolphins today, the world might not be on track to be destroyed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A couple in the lbd category
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> How I got my start in construction…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I built with them at grandma's house. She had a few from cousins that had lived there earlier. We always had something for Christmas but the only thing we ever had for our birthdays was one year for my birthday we all 3 got a big bike (30") to go with the little bike we all started on.


----------



## splintergroup

> Yes, still made of wood.
> 
> Not only are they still available and still made of wood, they now also carry Lincoln Logs for girls.
> 
> - DevinT


I had figured they went plastic, good for them!

Toys that required imagination and built dexterity are sorely lacking. I'm sure they are what made me go into engineering versus being a lawyer (or worse!).


----------



## bandit571

Legos, anyone?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> no ive got better things to do than make dominos.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks *pottzy*... my faith in humanity has returned… you're now back on my Chrissy list… expect a swag of puzzles… and don't bloody well threaten to make your own *Dominos* as your *"come back"*!...


> *Bye-Bye Bikinis? Athletes at the Olympics and Beyond Fight Sexist Uniforms*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


With the new uniforms, they might let me back on the team… the bikinis just didn't look quite right on me.


> ... *EDIT*: Being nude was also optional. Men were not fined if they chose to put a sock over their penis….
> - DevinT


Does that mean that a *pair* of socks were invented for those extra cold days?

Now I know what to do with that sock without a partner… in summer.


> How I got my start in construction…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It'll never replace a warm *sock*!


> .... Best thing was that since we were the ones chored with mowing the lawn, not picking up the dog poo first did a number on the painted white house siding 8^)
> - splintergroup


Were you nicknamed *Freckles*?


> - 987Ron


Everything is dumbed down nowdays… they just call them *Viagra* nowdays and come in a smaller box (so I'm told).


----------



## DevinT

I have several of the "Elves" lego kits, purchased as an adult. I don't think I really liked legos until I was >30 y/o


----------



## pottz

> Yes, still made of wood.
> 
> Not only are they still available and still made of wood, they now also carry Lincoln Logs for girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DevinT


made of wood,hell they must cost a couple hundred bucks ? ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


*LMAO!*


----------



## 987Ron

Tacobell might need a longer runway to take off.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey posted this morning that he misses his shop while on vacation, so as to show Petey some support send him an article or vid to keep his spirits up…

*Dremel engraving tips*





and a refresher on *White Feather*


----------



## CWWoodworking

> And that there is why capitalism has destroyed modesty
> 
> *EDIT*: No bikini s? Let s fine them for trying to to be modest. My friend said something rather astute the other day regarding women … he said "50%+ of the World s population is oppressed by 70%+ of the World s population," which he followed up with "women are oppressed by both men and other women"-want to be modest and not wear a bikini? FINE! Have someone lined up to pay the fines for trying to be modest? Get called "woke" (the modern day equivalent of calling someone a "hippy?"). I mean I honestly can t understand this line of reasoning. If a woman doesn t want to play a sport in a skimpy outfit, then she is derided and penalized, why? Because let s face it, women s sports are not about women playing sports, it s about men watching women in skimpy outfits. Probably because the World thinks that women playing sports has nothing to do with a woman having fun, but being paraded about to perform a game in an inferior way (compared to men) and the skimpy outfits are the only way they can make up for their sub-par performances (compared to men in the same sport)? Let me take this one step further … the only reason a fine would be levied would be because they think they ll lose revenue from lack of viewership caused by modesty in clothing? Think about that for a moment. What that really says to me is that the real problem is that every channel, every ad, every broadcast, every network has zero problems with skimpy clothing and the real issue is that people will flip the channel the moment they aren t being satisfied because they can find what they are looking for on another channel, broadcast, or network with great ease. That sounds like a problem with American TV being too lewd.
> 
> *ADDENDUM*: Hey, I love skimpy clothed women as much as the guy(s) sitting next to me, but I m not going to change the channel if they are wearing boy shorts instead of a G-string. This whole thing seems absolutely ridiculous to me that they would be penalized for not wearing bikinis. Have you ever had to wax your bikini area? Come on guys, it s nothing to do with being "woke" it s about letcherous dicks that didn t get what they wanted (from the perspective of the people running the show, that s eyeballs which turn to revenue, from the perspective of the viewer, it s the occasional side-boob and bare a$$ cheek). Would it really be the end of the World if America practiced a little modesty? I mean this is almost hypocritical.
> 
> *P.S.*: This is like the time they didn t want to let Serena Williams wear her cat suit which was recommended by a medical professional to help her compete safely after having a baby. When sex appeal is more important than the safety of a woman competitor you know you have a problem. I d like to see a man get a C-section where he is stitched-up and super-glued (literally, that s not a euphemism, doctors literally glue you shut after stitching you up after a Cesarian birth) and then told to go out and be Michael Jordan in the NBA without being able to wear an abdominal binder to keep your insides-which were literally removed, re-arranged, and put back in during the surgery-from becoming your outsides for 3 weeks while you recover, and the reason is that "it s not sexy enough." I personally want to burn society to the ground when things like that happen. You ve seen Williams on the court, you really think a full body compression suit is even adequate to prevent abdominal prolapse given the way she moves during competition? I think she chose the least disruptive path and they still "taxed" her for basically wanting to live!
> 
> - DevinT


+1

The Olympics is nothing more than another league that uses countries and patriotism as its selling point. I view them no different than any other sports league. The athletes are amazing. Trying to force women to wear bikinis for TV is pretty damn sad.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> and a refresher on *White Feather*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


A guy I used to know was grazed by a sniper in Viet Nam. He brought the sniper's rifle home as a souvenir. He was shooting it at the range one day and said no wonder he just grazed my ribs, it isn't very accurate.


----------



## pottz

> And that there is why capitalism has destroyed modesty
> 
> *EDIT*: No bikini s? Let s fine them for trying to to be modest. My friend said something rather astute the other day regarding women … he said "50%+ of the World s population is oppressed by 70%+ of the World s population," which he followed up with "women are oppressed by both men and other women"-want to be modest and not wear a bikini? FINE! Have someone lined up to pay the fines for trying to be modest? Get called "woke" (the modern day equivalent of calling someone a "hippy?"). I mean I honestly can t understand this line of reasoning. If a woman doesn t want to play a sport in a skimpy outfit, then she is derided and penalized, why? Because let s face it, women s sports are not about women playing sports, it s about men watching women in skimpy outfits. Probably because the World thinks that women playing sports has nothing to do with a woman having fun, but being paraded about to perform a game in an inferior way (compared to men) and the skimpy outfits are the only way they can make up for their sub-par performances (compared to men in the same sport)? Let me take this one step further … the only reason a fine would be levied would be because they think they ll lose revenue from lack of viewership caused by modesty in clothing? Think about that for a moment. What that really says to me is that the real problem is that every channel, every ad, every broadcast, every network has zero problems with skimpy clothing and the real issue is that people will flip the channel the moment they aren t being satisfied because they can find what they are looking for on another channel, broadcast, or network with great ease. That sounds like a problem with American TV being too lewd.
> 
> *ADDENDUM*: Hey, I love skimpy clothed women as much as the guy(s) sitting next to me, but I m not going to change the channel if they are wearing boy shorts instead of a G-string. This whole thing seems absolutely ridiculous to me that they would be penalized for not wearing bikinis. Have you ever had to wax your bikini area? Come on guys, it s nothing to do with being "woke" it s about letcherous dicks that didn t get what they wanted (from the perspective of the people running the show, that s eyeballs which turn to revenue, from the perspective of the viewer, it s the occasional side-boob and bare a$$ cheek). Would it really be the end of the World if America practiced a little modesty? I mean this is almost hypocritical.
> 
> *P.S.*: This is like the time they didn t want to let Serena Williams wear her cat suit which was recommended by a medical professional to help her compete safely after having a baby. When sex appeal is more important than the safety of a woman competitor you know you have a problem. I d like to see a man get a C-section where he is stitched-up and super-glued (literally, that s not a euphemism, doctors literally glue you shut after stitching you up after a Cesarian birth) and then told to go out and be Michael Jordan in the NBA without being able to wear an abdominal binder to keep your insides-which were literally removed, re-arranged, and put back in during the surgery-from becoming your outsides for 3 weeks while you recover, and the reason is that "it s not sexy enough." I personally want to burn society to the ground when things like that happen. You ve seen Williams on the court, you really think a full body compression suit is even adequate to prevent abdominal prolapse given the way she moves during competition? I think she chose the least disruptive path and they still "taxed" her for basically wanting to live!
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> +1
> 
> The Olympics is nothing more than another league that uses countries and patriotism as its selling point. I view them no different than any other sports league. The athletes are amazing. Trying to force women to wear bikinis for TV is pretty damn sad.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


hey just because im sad doesn't i dont deserve some skin in the game-lol. just joking, i totally agree,requiring they wear bakinis is just rediculous.lets take the sport seriously and not degrade the athletes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> and a refresher on *White Feather*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> A guy I used to know was grazed by a sniper in Viet Nam. He brought the sniper s rifle home as a souvenir. He was shooting it at the range one day and said no wonder he just grazed my ribs, it isn t very accurate.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Another interesting "sniper" subject is the women snipers in WW2…

*Top 10 Deadliest Russian Female Snipers of World War II*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Send Petey woodworking "shout out" reminder


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## CWWoodworking

> Volleyball at its finest Misty May and Karen Walsh…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Might wanna get their name right.


----------



## pottz

> *hey just because im sad doesn t i dont deserve some skin in the game*-lol. just joking,* i totally agree,requiring they wear bakinis is just rediculous.lets take the sport seriously and not degrade the athletes.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Brother, I got to call you on this one; I believe that you post "LOL Good one Bud" after a misogynist joke? therefore do you prefer the current dress attire today at the Olympics compared to the Olymics of a few years ago?
> 
> Volleyball at its finest Misty May and Karen Walsh…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G rated on National TV when beach volleyball was volleyball…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw i dont take life that seriously,i can laugh at a joke but still take the issue seriously. and i agree may and walsh were the all time greatest beach volley ball players.may couldn't make it with a new partner though.


----------



## bandit571

Panel flattening…start..









To finish…









Had to use the planes….after a dried glue "spike" took out the belt on the beltsander….


----------



## pottz

> Volleyball at its finest Misty May and Karen Walsh…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Might wanna get their name right.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


i didn't wanna be the one to revise,her name is kerri ! thanks bud.


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


oh yeah wait till the aerial fireworks hit the tree tonight.ever see a buzzard fly through the night sky on fire?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> GOOO-Goo
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Spell something wrong again?


----------



## pottz

> Volleyball at its finest Misty May and Karen Walsh…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Might wanna get their name right.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> You might want to stick it up your GOOO-Goo
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


*WOW *a little touchy are we ?


----------



## corelz125

I had some legos as a kid. My kids have a bunch of sets now. Stepping on legos is no fun either.

Bob that's a full figured fairy there


----------



## pottz

> I had some legos as a kid. My kids have a bunch of sets now. Stepping on legos is no fun either.
> 
> Bob that s a full figured fairy there
> 
> - corelz125


supposedly those full figured gals are the hot ones now ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bugger off both of you… Pottz you seem to like this… You are no better than him… Why can't the 2 of you contribute something more than a jab on spelling… sad individuals, like Gnats…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Yawl speaking like true Karens)...


> Volleyball at its finest Misty May and Karen Walsh…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Might wanna get their name right.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> i didn t wanna be the one to revise,her name is kerri ! thanks bud.
> 
> - pottz


I never watched if for their *names*... that's what earned me a *moonslap_* from the missus… much like I never bought Playboy for the articles… which earned me two moonslaps per issue… that's a lot of slaps since 1962 (13th. birthday, too young and couldn't afford them in 1953 and it was mum and not the missus for the slaps… old man borrowed them, for the articles… he was learning English).


----------



## CWWoodworking

> I had some legos as a kid. My kids have a bunch of sets now. Stepping on legos is no fun either.
> 
> Bob that s a full figured fairy there
> 
> - corelz125


I liked LEGO's but construx were the real deal. Loved them.


----------



## robscastle

my dominos contribution:-


----------



## pottz

> Bugger off both of you… Pottz you seem to like this… You are no better than him… Why can t the 2 of you contribute something more than a jab on spelling… sad individuals, like Gnats…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no i just dont like grown men needling each other.hey your both my friend,lets keep it that way.who started this battle doesn't matter anymore,just be respectful,ok? peace boys.


----------



## pottz

i thought all the buzzards went to the tree and sleep ?


----------



## DevinT

> Tacobell might need a longer runway to take off.
> 
> - 987Ron


LMAO


----------



## pottz

> Tacobell might need a longer runway to take off.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> LMAO
> hey dev another interesting night at the garage huh-lol.
> 
> - DevinT


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## DevinT

> Panel flattening…start..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To finish…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to use the planes….after a dried glue "spike" took out the belt on the beltsander….
> 
> - bandit571


Thanks for posting this. I needed that. I go down to the shop every couple days to look at my planes and hope that my next project can start soon. Hard to find time right now but am determined to make another plane soon, which requires flattening boards with my existing plane arsenal that I find to be quite therapeutic whilst dimensioning by hand.


----------



## DevinT

Pottz, yup. Gunny's is my escape from the mother in-law and is proving invaluable


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, yup. Gunny's is my escape from the mother in-law and is proving invaluable
> 
> - DevinT


oh god you dont have one of those do you ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... my existing *plane arsenal*...
> - DevinT


Got me thinking that for someone that is adverse to hand tools, I have a fair collection of planes,








but in all my insanity, this is my goto plane,








though I have a sweet spot for this one,


----------



## pottz

> ... my existing *plane arsenal*...
> - DevinT
> 
> Got me thinking that for someone that is adverse to hand tools, I have a fair collection of planes,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but in all my insanity, this is my goto plane,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though I have a sweet spot for this one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


your a complex man duck,with a huge tool fetish.


----------



## RichT

> but in all my insanity, this is my goto plane,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Well, at least it's green. Philistine!!!

Have you no shame? Festool makes a superior electric planer that can run rings around that. It even accepts moulding blades for textures.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> your a complex man duck,with a huge tool fetish.
> 
> - pottz


Now why the hell did you have to say *fetish*?


----------



## pottz

> your a complex man duck,with a huge tool fetish.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Now why the hell did you have to say *fetish*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


hit a nerve !!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Some of those wooden planes were made during my *do it yourself* phase while other metal were during the *refurbishment mania*... I talk a lot of ********************… but it's from experience.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> hit a nerve !!!!
> 
> - pottz


No… just should've left it at *huge tool*!


----------



## pottz

> Some of those wooden planes were made during my *do it yourself* phase while other metal were during the *refurbishment mania*... I talk a lot of ********************… but it s from experience.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


you are a professional ducks.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> hit a nerve !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No… just should ve left it at *huge tool*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


The missus always says I'm a….


----------



## pottz

> hit a nerve !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No… just should ve left it at *huge tool*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> The missus always says I m a….
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


uh huh?


----------



## corelz125

Some impressive planes you got there lbd.


----------



## pottz

> Some impressive planes you got there lbd.
> 
> - corelz125


id be more impressed if he actually used em. ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Legendary Packer Jesus Urquides "most famous packing feat came when he was called on to take a roll of copper wire for a tram to the Yellow Jacket mine outside of Challis. A roll of wire doesn't seem like much, but it weighed 10,000 pounds. It had to be distributed in coils across 35 mules working three abreast. The tricky thing was that you couldn't simply cut it and make a couple of tidy rolls for each mule. Cutting the wire, then splicing it back together would make it too dangerous to use on a tram. Urquides' solution was to wrap each mule in a coil of wire it could handle-maybe up to 300 pounds-then string it on to the next mule, and on and on. Of course, if one mule took a tumble, he'd drag other mules down with him. This happened several times. Each time Urquides and his men would get the mules back on their feet, make sure the wire was okay, then set off again. He only had 70 miles to travel, much of it up and down mountains and through canyons."

https://www.rickjust.com/blog/a-legendary-packer5740476


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ha! I had lincoln logs and I still have my Hot Wheels and Match box cars.

I thought it strange that women "had" to wear bikini's. The tight shorts are really about the same thing.

Lego's are a great toy for kids.

8 hrs drive to the shore. Going to get real bagels

DW I will go back and watch the videos you posted. Thanks 2 min 38 seconds into the video and the guy has not turned on the tool yet. A.D.D. come on!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> but in all my insanity, this is my goto plane,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Well, at least it s green. Philistine!!!
> 
> Have you no shame? Festool makes a superior electric planer that can run rings around that. It even accepts moulding blades for textures.
> 
> - Rich


Damn you *Rich*... can't handle being called a *Philistines*... you have shamed me into a purchase. Just bought a new *systainer mobile base* so I've room for another systainer.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Pottz, yup. Gunny's is my escape from the mother in-law and is proving invaluable
> 
> - DevinT


Ah yes, always fun. Thankfully now my MIL is 6,000 miles away in Ukraine. We have had a break for last 11 years.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Long day yesterday. Had to work, got home at 1700 and promptly got started on T belt for PT Cruiser. Finished at 2000. Then another 30 minutes to put tools away and such. Started grill at 2030, supper was all cooked and ready by 2130.

Company was good, food was good, body said I have had enough. Called it a night and went to bed.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning….up and fetch with the dog. If fetching a tennis ball had any commercial value …...
Coffee on the porch. Warm today, 98 feels like 107 possible rain later. Good day to do outside stuff early, then retire to the AC.

F1 race today. Not a Lewis Hamilton fan, no class, whines a lot. Has won more races, poles and championships than any other F! driver, but Nuvolari, Fangio, Moss, and a lot more had class, sportsmanship. He also has the best car, strategist, and crew. Makes him look good. The British love him of course and since BBC sports are the ones doing the broadcast, he does nothing wrong. Besides that he is a vegan. Yuck.

Stay cool, enjoy the Olympics. I am not a fan anymore. To much politics and commercials.


----------



## pottz

yeah i agree ive only watched a few hours of olympics so far,with whats going on i just dont have any interest this time.


----------



## pottz

double post


----------



## corelz125

A young pastor was sitting in a restaurant eating lunch.
He opened a letter he'd just received that morning from his Mom.
As he opened it a twenty-dollar bill fell out.
He thought to himself, Thanks, Mom, I sure needed that right now.
As he finished his meal, he noticed a beggar outside on the sidewalk leaning against the light post.
Thinking that the poor man could probably use the twenty dollars more than he, he crossed out the names on the envelope and wrote across the top in large letters, PERSEVERE!
So as not to make a scene, he put the envelope under his arm and dropped it as he walked past the man.
The man picked it up and read the message and smiled.
The next day, as the pastor enjoyed his meal, the same man tapped him on the shoulder and handed him a big wad of bills.
Surprised, the young pastor asked him what that was for.
The man replied, "This is your half of the winnings. Persevere came in first in the fourth race at the track yesterday and paid thirty to one."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I haven't seen much of them either. Swimming and marathons are a bit boring ;-) Simone Biles losing control of her body at her level of performance is spooky. I have to wonder if someone slipped some Topamax into her food or water ;-((

I worked on a school they built in Kitsap County. They had a minority electrical contractor that had a swarm of workers who obviously could not have been trained to do much of anything or licensed. I needed to run a conduit to a piece of equipment in the boiler room. The other contractor's crew had the power, fire alarm, and control conduits all coming in different angles out of plumb. I wondered if I should match existing running my conduit at an odd angle or make it plumb in a "workman-like manner." ;-)) I was surprised the state allowed them to violate nearly every public project law. No way could they possibly pay prevailing wages to a swarm of untrained "electricians." They had one capable licensed electrician to "supervise." The foreign workers hated him. One day he picked up his water bottle and heard something in it. Someone had slipped a razor blade into his water bottle. ;-(


----------



## 987Ron




----------



## 987Ron

My shin hurts!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A young pastor was sitting in a restaurant eating lunch.
> He opened a letter he'd just received that morning from his Mom.
> As he opened it a twenty-dollar bill fell out.
> He thought to himself, Thanks, Mom, I sure needed that right now.
> As he finished his meal, he noticed a beggar outside on the sidewalk leaning against the light post.
> Thinking that the poor man could probably use the twenty dollars more than he, he crossed out the names on the envelope and wrote across the top in large letters, PERSEVERE!
> So as not to make a scene, he put the envelope under his arm and dropped it as he walked past the man.
> The man picked it up and read the message and smiled.
> The next day, as the pastor enjoyed his meal, the same man tapped him on the shoulder and handed him a big wad of bills.
> Surprised, the young pastor asked him what that was for.
> The man replied, "This is your half of the winnings. Persevere came in first in the fourth race at the track yesterday and paid thirty to one."
> 
> - corelz125


;-)) ;-)) Good one. Reminds me of watching a horse race on TV when migraines were at their max. I had lots of premonitions about a lot of things, mostly without too much detail. I asked one of the doctors who is a world premier migraine researcher if that is common, she indicated it is. As they introduced the horses my premonition was I should bet $100 on that horse. I had no idea where to place a bet. It would have had to be an illegal online or phone bet. It was only a minute or two before the race started. No time to get it done ;-( That horse won the race at something like 50:1 odds ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - 987Ron


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

When was the last major use of cavalry in battle?
Civil War

World War II

Crimean War

Korean War

https://www.triviagenius.com/question/when-was-the-last-major-use-of-cavalry-in-battle/YPbgNz4SjmJgp7yl?selected=1&utm_source=bonus&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1318575865


----------



## moke

I have enjoyed the Olympics tremendously….I have it on in the shop constantly. Does anyone know why THey call the Russians the ROC…Russian Olympic Committee? Why is that the only country with the word Olympic in it? Seems redundant.

Nice Planer Duckie!

I am not a fan of stepping on anything in the night-time. In Nov of 2017 I stepped directly on a dog bone and tore my Achilles in my heel.. It was inoperable and was told it will heel on it's own…..fast forward almost 4 years, I still limp. I turned off the light and walked out of the family room not knowing there was a land mine in the middle of the room. Six months later I installed Alexa's and co-ordinated outlets all over the house, so I just yell at Alexa to turn on/off the lights as I enter/exit the room.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*What is ROC? Here's what to know about Russia and the Olympics*

https://www.cnn.com/2021/07/26/sport/what-is-roc-olympics-explainer-spt-trnd/index.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *What is ROC? Here's what to know about Russia and the Olympics*
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/07/26/sport/what-is-roc-olympics-explainer-spt-trnd/index.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I normally try to watch the Olympics more than I have this year. Too much anxiety by the chity being a threat to the neighborhood and maximizing the risks in every code violation ;-((

*DW* I remember that Russian scandal now that I'm reminded. A few years the news reported internet scams stealing money for Americans was the highest social position a Russian could achieve. Add that to Ransomware and it begins to look like they cannot be trusted, eh?

Our daughter stopped by today. She was back to 6 12.5 hour shifts last week. The hospital is shorthanded. The doctors here prescribing specialists are scheduled 2 to 3 months out in most cases. I saw one in early July. He prescribed a test that was scheduled in September and a follow-up in November. Another in mid-July with a prescribed test in Late September. Physical therapy for the shoulder was only 2.5 or 3 weeks out. The specialist's office took over a week to respond to email and phone question. ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Catching up-

Ron- Good day to you

Corelez +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Therapy on Aisle 7: Retailers Are Entering the Mental Health Market*

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/05/07/well/therapy-pharmacy.html

*This Is Our Chance to Pull Teenagers Out of the Smartphone Trap*

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/07/31/opinion/smartphone-iphone-social-media-isolation.html


----------



## moke

Thank you DW…...While I rarely trust CNN, this really makes sense.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *What is ROC? Here's what to know about Russia and the Olympics*
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2021/07/26/sport/what-is-roc-olympics-explainer-spt-trnd/index.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I normally try to watch the Olympics more than I have this year. Too much anxiety by the chity being a threat to the neighborhood and maximizing the risks in every code violation ;-((
> 
> *DW* I remember that Russian scandal now that I'm reminded. A few years the news reported internet scams stealing money for Americans was the highest social position a Russian could achieve. Add that to Ransomware and it begins to look like they cannot be trusted, eh?
> 
> Our daughter stopped by today. She was back to 6 12.5 hour shifts last week. The hospital is shorthanded. The doctors here prescribing specialists are scheduled 2 to 3 months out in most cases. I saw one in early July. He prescribed a test that was scheduled in September and a follow-up in November. Another in mid-July with a prescribed test in Late September. Physical therapy for the shoulder was only 2.5 or 3 weeks out. The specialist's office took over a week to respond to email and phone question. ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Top Max*- interesting info on getting an appointment in what we think is a reasonable amount of time. Now if you were a high-ranking politician you would go to Walter Reed ASAP… just the way it is.

Stick around with the Baby boomers now aging I don't foresee it getting any better. The AMA and the Bar assoc. artificially regulate how many medical and legal seats are available in the U.S. schools…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Thank you DW…...While I rarely trust CNN, this really makes sense.
> 
> - moke


I am the same way about CNN but I thought it was because of some sort of Russian wrong and I wanted a quick referral.


----------



## corelz125

Petey seems like a good time to flee Florida. Record numbers of covid cases right now. Some people think this thing is just gonna go away because theyre tired of the regulations. It's here to stay.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Petey seems like a good time to flee Florida. Record numbers of covid cases right now. Some people think this thing is just gonna go away because theyre tired of the regulations. It s here to stay.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 COVID is still with us…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max*- interesting info on getting an appointment in what we think is a reasonable amount of time. Now if you were a high-ranking politician you would go to Walter Reed ASAP… just the way it is.
> 
> Stick around with the Baby boomers now aging I don t foresee it getting any better. The AMA and the Bar assoc. artificially regulate how many medical and legal seats are available in the U.S. schools…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


About 25 years ago Michael Medved reported Big Pharma was paying med schools to limit the number of students they took. Their contributions have changed the curriculum too. Mom told me in the 80s the new doctors did not practice medicine as the older WWII doctors did. She said they are just prescription writers.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Petey seems like a good time to flee Florida. Record numbers of covid cases right now. Some people think this thing is just gonna go away because theyre tired of the regulations. It s here to stay.
> 
> - corelz125


Yeah, like here in Victoria (with 5 lockdowns) when they say they're gonna close the borders at midnight… as if the *C19* carries round a stopwatch… or they rush to get home while *C19* is feeling lethargic and pauses to down an energy drink.


----------



## pottz

> Petey seems like a good time to flee Florida. Record numbers of covid cases right now. Some people think this thing is just gonna go away because theyre tired of the regulations. It s here to stay.
> 
> - corelz125


my kid lives in texas about 25 miles from austin,i saw on the news this morning the covid is kicking up big there.the austin hospitals only have 10 icu beds left as of this morning,could be gone now.he thinks he's invincible and doesn't need the vaccine.we pray for him.


----------



## RichT

> Petey seems like a good time to flee Florida. Record numbers of covid cases right now.
> 
> - corelz125


So says Nikki Fried, who happens to be opposing DeSantis in the gubernatorial race. Data has been presented to refute her claim, but of course the MSM spin it otherwise.


----------



## BurlyBob

LBD, I'm thinking you might be starting a competition to see who has the most planes. This could end up being a whole new thread, quite amusing and quite educational. I would love to see it happen. Go forth and Conquer!


----------



## pottz

> LBD, I m thinking you might be starting a competition to see who has the most planes. This could end up being a whole new thread, quite amusing and quite educational. I would love to see it happen. Go forth and Conquer!
> 
> - BurlyBob


bob dont encourage him,it doesn't take much either.we already have too many plane threads dont we.ive got some planes…...somewhere im sure?my fav is the one that plugs in ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Goldman Sachs Planning Campus In Dallas As Bankers Seek Exodus From New York. I'm surprised there hasn't been more of this here in ********************tale.

https://www.dailywire.com/news/goldman-sachs-planning-campus-in-dallas-as-bankers-seek-exodus-from-new-york?itm_source=parsely-api&utm_campaign=daily_shapiro&utm_medium=email&utm_source=housefile&utm_content=news


----------



## bandit571

Needed a few of these (8) done, today….









For a sliding dovetail joint….this is #1….#2? have "Issues" 









That is what is left of the 1/2" Dovetail bit…..snap…when out and bought a new bit…tried again…









Then got the other 6 sockets done…









Will need to dig out the router table tomorrow…and ran the matching parts….while waiting on a brand new Clothes Dryer to be delivered…..

May have to update the Blog, this evening? Waiting on a glue up to cure…









Webframe for the bottom of the Tool Chest…that is NOT a plywood panel..









But a batch of thin (1/4") slats…sitting in grooves.

3 hours IN the shop, half hour round trip to Lowes for the bit….and a LOT of cussing going on…..grrrrrr.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Goldman Sachs Planning Campus In Dallas As Bankers Seek Exodus From New York. I'm surprised there hasn't been more of this here in ********************tale.
> 
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/goldman-sachs-planning-campus-in-dallas-as-bankers-seek-exodus-from-new-york?itm_source=parsely-api&utm_campaign=daily_shapiro&utm_medium=email&utm_source=housefile&utm_content=news
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I see the Exodus my friend and even in Phoenix they are here and coming, and Montana and Idaho. Sit back my friend when society wants to move they do so.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Goldman Sachs Planning Campus In Dallas As Bankers Seek Exodus From New York. I'm surprised there hasn't been more of this here in ********************tale.
> 
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/goldman-sachs-planning-campus-in-dallas-as-bankers-seek-exodus-from-new-york?itm_source=parsely-api&utm_campaign=daily_shapiro&utm_medium=email&utm_source=housefile&utm_content=news
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I see the Exodus my friend and even in Phoenix they are here and coming, and Montana and Idaho. Sit back my friend when society wants to move they do so.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


They were starting to ruin all the farmland in the Treasure Valley before I graduated high school ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I have finished the Gunny Garage project and they will be in the mail…










It was a great project; success and failures and success on learning the machine and software…

Enjoy them Gunny and Thx for keeping the forum running…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Goldman Sachs Planning Campus In Dallas As Bankers Seek Exodus From New York. I'm surprised there hasn't been more of this here in ********************tale.
> 
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/goldman-sachs-planning-campus-in-dallas-as-bankers-seek-exodus-from-new-york?itm_source=parsely-api&utm_campaign=daily_shapiro&utm_medium=email&utm_source=housefile&utm_content=news
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I see the Exodus my friend and even in Phoenix they are here and coming, and Montana and Idaho. Sit back my friend when society wants to move they do so.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> They were starting to ruin all the farmland in the Treasure Valley before I graduated high school ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 I have seen what you are saying both in AZ and MI… While in a Law School Property class (a favorite of mine) the court's side with the idea of the land must be used (commerce). You are a hero for challenging the government; good job and great attempts…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I have finished the Gunny Garage project and they will be in the mail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great project; success and failures and success on learning the machine and software…
> 
> Enjoy them Gunny and Thx for keeping the forum running…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Honored to have them, they look awesome. Will post updated pictures on here for all to enjoy.


----------



## pottz

> I have finished the Gunny Garage project and they will be in the mail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great project; success and failures and success on learning the machine and software…
> 
> Enjoy them Gunny and Thx for keeping the forum running…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hmmm i think the participants keep the forum or shall i say this thread running dw ?


----------



## corelz125

I keep replacing the parts that go bad on my dryer. I don't want one of these new models that has 20 different settings and sensors. Most of the parts are around $20 and fairly simple to change. More settings, sensors, and computer parts more to go wrong.


----------



## corelz125

Pottz there's no such thing as too many plane threads. Might be too many if these high tech woodworking machine threads.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Then got the other 6 sockets done…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


*bandit* were you *robbed* getting the wrong dovetail bit… aren't the grooves supposed to line up.


> ...while waiting on a brand new Clothes Dryer to be delivered…..
> - bandit571


Talking abouit *robbed*... just don't get *rc* to deliver it… if you can't find him, look under the ute…


> ....and a LOT of *cussing* going on…..*grrr*rrr.
> - bandit571


Drop off 3 of your *rrrs* and you'll have a *four lettered* cuss word, which always blow *DW*'s "G" rating out of the water.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz there s no such thing as too many plane threads. Might be too many if these high tech woodworking machine threads.
> 
> - corelz125


ok, ill meet you half way !


----------



## pottz

double post


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I have finished the Gunny Garage project and they will be in the mail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great project; success and failures and success on learning the machine and software…
> 
> Enjoy them Gunny and Thx for keeping the forum running…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hmmm i think the participants keep the forum or shall i say this thread running dw ?
> 
> - pottz


We all do and this is why we need you are an IMO a Kingpin here…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz there s no such thing as too many plane threads. Might be too many if these high tech woodworking machine threads.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ok, ill meet you half way !
> 
> - pottz


X= too many / 2

*X = ?*


----------



## pottz

> I have finished the Gunny Garage project and they will be in the mail…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great project; success and failures and success on learning the machine and software…
> 
> Enjoy them Gunny and Thx for keeping the forum running…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hmmm i think the participants keep the forum or shall i say this thread running dw ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We all do and this is why we need you are an IMO a Kingpin here…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


just a participant as the rest.together we make gunnys garage what it is.their is no leader dw.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz there s no such thing as too many plane threads. Might be too many if these high tech woodworking machine threads.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ok, ill meet you half way !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> X= too many / 2
> 
> *X = ?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


hell if i know bob,it's sunday night and i dont give a $#%t-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> just a participant as the rest.together we make gunnys garage what it is. *their is no leade*r dw.
> 
> - pottz


Brother do you want a newly improved LBD running it?










or










You are our Corona Crazy founder are you not?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> just a participant as the rest.together we make gunnys garage what it is. *their is no leade*r dw.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Brother do you want a newly improved LBD running it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are our Corona Crazy founder are you not?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


yes but all i dd was ask a question to our members,little did i know it would have gone on this long.it was corelz and gunny that took the reins to keep it going after the shut downs.no one can silence the voice of a free people.this is a beautiful place where we as woodworkers or just people can come together and share our lives.my wish is we can learn to get alone despite our differences and opinions,to agree too disagree.im proud to call you guys,and gal,my friends.peace jocks.lets get this thing to 100000 posts and beyond!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> yes but all i dd was ask a question…
> - pottz


No idea what the question was, but if we're bobbing for logos… and just in case someone accuses me of sideways, here's both perspectives… the wood was too small for proper orientation.


















I'd do a beagle but there'd be 1,000 dogs noses poking onto the picture.

*PS.* for those interested… the wood is *losr*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Damn you *Rich*... can t handle being called a *Philistines*... you have shamed me into a purchase. Just bought a new *systainer mobile base* so I ve room for another systainer.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*Damn²* you *Rich*... you take great pleasure about wielding a *cold spoon* on defenseless animals… and you dare call me a *Philistine*... Just about to *PayPal* and discovered they were corded. Hell, even the *Ryobi* is cordless. I've had a corded *Hitachi* before electricity was invented and bought the *Ryobi* as cordless works was just too much struggle with a hand plane. 
Untill I come back down to earth, I will picture your Avatar as sideways


----------



## RichT

> *Damn²* you *Rich*... you take great pleasure about wielding a *cold spoon* on defenseless animals… and you dare call me a *Philistine*... Just about to *PayPal* and discovered they were corded. Hell, even the *Ryobi* is cordless. I ve had a corded *Hitachi* before electricity was invented and bought the *Ryobi* as cordless works was just too much struggle with a hand plane.
> Untill I come back down to earth, I will picture your Avatar as sideways
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Take a deep breath. You'll be OK.










Whoa! Looks like LJ took my advice and implemented fact checks… I guess we should listen to them.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - Rich


Lets not go down the line of the joke that *punch lined*... *and thats' a fact!*

I remember years ago when mum entered a competition and she was told she won a brand new car… I took three days off work and drove 230KM.. 1 day to take delivery and 2 days to hoon around in my new wheels. I was less disappointed then now, when I found out it was a hoax and mum cornered me into a 5 day stint to clean up her garden.

Hell, I was young back then, discos were thriving and I had a new pair of white flairs, a body shirt and stonewashed demin jacket… to be gardening was way below my paygrade, even if the car might have been delivered.


----------



## Peteybadboy

At the shore house, big night of drinking and eating. Mom , Bro sis and Bro in law are all well. I slept in to 6:30. my dawg had to go so he woke me up.

We are on the ocean, you can hear the waves crash. Was very cool this am, house is open. The land lord said the ocean is at its highest temp, I said what is that 71 deg, ha its 86 in s/w fla!

Just finished my coffee, going to see about walking to get bagels.

Covid is hitting hard again.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….....Monday, meh…leave it at that….


----------



## 987Ron

Up early to let the dog out. Back to bed for a bit. Coffee and just being lazy.

Garage door opener failed. Drive shaft broke. One service wanted $359 to replace the $35 part. They suggested replacing the motor also, another $520. The same exact opener is available at Lowes for $199 for a complete system. Ordered the part and will do it myself. Good ole Bubba Land.

Corded tools has one advantage over time. They last. Have an old B&D saw that is 50 years old, never had to replace anything but the blade. Battery powered tools, replace the batteries, expensive, every few years if they are still made, if not replace the entire tool. However the convenience of the battery powered tools is worth it most of the time. Love my Bosch small drill and drivers.

Its Monday so hope the week goes good for all.


----------



## 987Ron

Got a thank you and how she loved the coasters I made for the Key West Villa Aguila home owner. Really great when you do something and it is appreciated.

I try not to do any type of work for $. Send them to a commercial firm. Just do the things I enjoy doing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Priceless? Even Olympic Medals Can Be Had for the Right Price*










https://www.nytimes.com/article/olympic-gold-medals-worth-value-price.html


----------



## sras

I'm having a hard time keeping up with you guys!

I gave up on battery powered tools. They would sit idle for too long and have a dead battery when I needed them. Then I kept having trouble with batteries that wouldn't hold a charge. All my hand power tools are corded.

My lawn tools are no longer gas powered. Tired of finicky engines that took more time to get running than to use them. My mower is a push reel and all other tools are corded electric (hedge trimmer, blower, string trimmer and even the chainsaw).

Saturday the grandkids came over. As they ran into the house the first thing they wanted to do was finish the birdhouses. So much fun. I'm going to need to get another pair of kits ready…


----------



## Peteybadboy

This is what happens when you play 150+ rounds of golf per year.










If I was a sniper I would go by the name "White Feet"


----------



## corelz125

Certain tools I prefer corded. Most of the time I use the corded sawzall and a drill.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Mechanic legs 52 weeks a year. LOL


----------



## 987Ron

Petey: Let the wife drive on the trips and hang your feet out the window. Well to hot for that, loose all the ac.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This is what happens when you play 150+ rounds of golf per year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was a sniper I would go by the name "White Feet"
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny those are some pearly white legs!


----------



## pottz

with all that skin showing we might have to go to a pg rating ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mechanic legs 52 weeks a year. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Looks like an electrician leg short of the knee brace due to 5 decades climbing ladders ;-))

Morning headlines said a woman was shot driving through Renton last night. A stray bullet from a car shooting at another. I'm thinking if I bulletproof the car and pickup that should protect us from rocks off the overpasses too, eh?

I picked up a new laptop Saturday. Too many issues starting to show up in this one. Everything is disposable today. 35 years ago an appliance repairman I knew was told by a factory rep how many spare parts of what kind he would need in the next 5 years. Perry asked how he knew what parts would break down. The factory rep told him he had reviewed the sales records and saw which models were sold. He told Perry the defects are designed into the appliances to generate serviced calls and replacement sales.


----------



## 987Ron

> - Desert_Woodworker


+1 ….... funny


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..









"Ground-pounder" feet….mine.

For Gunny..









Ran this for a while, today…after I had to dig it out..









and









One of THOSE days…..Router is a 1/4" B&D…that looks the same as the No. 610 DeWalt all-metal 1/2" router….

Takes the same 2 wrenches, to change out a cutter..









Still waiting around on the delivery guys….to bring the new Clothes Dryer…have the old on prepped and ready to leave the building….minus it's cord…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

You used a power tool???

OMG

Pottz we are going to need more liquor


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit how do you explain those feet? LOL!


----------



## pottz

> You used a power tool???
> 
> OMG
> 
> Pottz we are going to need more liquor
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


already ahead of you,im on the way !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Corded tools has one advantage…
> - 987Ron


If you lose it, just look for the power point… you'll find it plugged in. 


> ...Have an old B&D saw that is 50 years old, never had to replace anything but the blade….
> - 987Ron


Maybe 50 years ago you had good electricity… nowdays eveything is cheap Chines import… probably only 87V coming out of your mains… 
But I can guarantee you if you bought a B&D corded anything nowdays, you'd be lucky to get a few years out of it… and I, as sure as hell, will not waste my time scrounging the neighborhood for a 50 yo B&D drill so I can use it on my 122nd. birthday



> This is what happens when you play 150+ rounds of golf per year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


WOT? *Blue grass* with writing?


> Certain tools I prefer corded. Most of the time I use the corded sawzall and a drill.
> - corelz125


If cords were so bloody good, you'd still be attached to your mother by the umbilical!


> Mechanic legs 52 weeks a year. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


They look *weak* 24/7 *butcher*.


> Hmmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Looks like quite a bit of arthritis in those hands there *bandit*?


----------



## bandit571

Those ain't hands….them be the feet of someone from the Infantry way of life…..way too many miles. Steel toed boots didn't help matters, either…










Hands spent the day pushing sticks around….


----------



## corelz125

Lbd they don't give us a choice they cut that cord before we even open our eyes.

Yup appliance companies stopped making things to last a long time ago. I replaced my boiler this year. Tbe old one had to be over 65 years old and was much better looking than lbd for its age. I will be surprised if I get 20 years out of this new one without any issues.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is easy to program service calls into the electronic controls ;-(( The dome light in my Powerstroke started staying on a year or 2 after I bought it. I suspected a programmed service call. I watch it and I would go out in about half an hour so it did not run the battery down. The cycle changed occasionally over the years. I finally gave up ;-) Never took it in. Not sure if it was just goofy or it was programmed????


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My first cord cut was a Milwaukee drill since they had top-of-the-line. I couldn't get anything done with it. The battery life was about 15 minutes :-(( I spent many more hours waiting to charge than I ever had stringing and rolling up cords ;-)) That was when I discovered Mikita ;-) The rest is history.


----------



## corelz125

Devin this might get a smile out of you.

Daddy, how was I born ?

The father answers, 'Well, son, I guess one day you will need to find out anyway!

Your Mom and I first got together in a chat room on Yahoo.

Then I set up a date via e-mail with your Mom and we met at a cyber-cafe.

We sneaked into a secluded room and googled each other.

There your mother agreed to a download from my hard drive.

As soon as I was ready to upload, we discovered that neither one of us had used a firewall, and since it was too late to hit the delete button, nine months later a little Pop-Up appeared that said: 'You got Mail!'


----------



## corelz125

Randy was in the hospital for a complete check-up.
At 11:00AM, they brought him soup for lunch. He refused it.
At 2:00PM, they again tried to serve him some soup, which he refused.
Again, at 5:00PM and 7:00PM, they tried, and both times Randy turned down the soup, so they gave up.
In preparation for the next day's test, they entered his room at 3:00AM, 4:30AM, and 6:00AM and gave him an enema each time.
When Randy got home from the hospital after the tests, he told his wife, "Whatever you do, if you go to that hospital and they try to serve you soup, take it!
If you refuse it, they sneak in while you're asleep and shove it up your backside!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This got a smile from me…
*


> *Devin this might get a smile out of you.
> *
> Daddy, how was I born ?
> 
> The father answers, 'Well, son, I guess one day you will need to find out anyway!
> 
> Your Mom and I first got together in a chat room on Yahoo.
> 
> Then I set up a date via e-mail with your Mom and we met at a cyber-cafe.
> 
> We sneaked into a secluded room and googled each other.
> 
> There your mother agreed to a download from my hard drive.
> 
> As soon as I was ready to upload, we discovered that neither one of us had used a firewall, and since it was too late to hit the delete button, nine months later a little Pop-Up appeared that said: 'You got Mail!'
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## DevinT

> Devin this might get a smile out of you.
> 
> Daddy, how was I born ?
> 
> The father answers, 'Well, son, I guess one day you will need to find out anyway!
> 
> Your Mom and I first got together in a chat room on Yahoo.
> 
> Then I set up a date via e-mail with your Mom and we met at a cyber-cafe.
> 
> We sneaked into a secluded room and googled each other.
> 
> There your mother agreed to a download from my hard drive.
> 
> As soon as I was ready to upload, we discovered that neither one of us had used a firewall, and since it was too late to hit the delete button, nine months later a little Pop-Up appeared that said: 'You got Mail!'
> 
> - corelz125


Cute. Sounds like a crossover from When Harry Met Sally and Look Who's Talking.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

When Harry Met Sally, wow!!


----------



## pottz

> Randy was in the hospital for a complete check-up.
> At 11:00AM, they brought him soup for lunch. He refused it.
> At 2:00PM, they again tried to serve him some soup, which he refused.
> Again, at 5:00PM and 7:00PM, they tried, and both times Randy turned down the soup, so they gave up.
> In preparation for the next day's test, they entered his room at 3:00AM, 4:30AM, and 6:00AM and gave him an enema each time.
> When Randy got home from the hospital after the tests, he told his wife, "Whatever you do, if you go to that hospital and they try to serve you soup, take it!
> If you refuse it, they sneak in while you're asleep and shove it up your backside!
> 
> - corelz125


id say these both get a big


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


the reason the wife and i rarely shop together.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Minestrone soup tonight then Corelez's joke-I wish that he would have posted a Pottz type joke at least I can eat, read and comment…*


















*
dinner plans have changed…*


----------



## corelz125

That soup doesn't look that thick where you can eat it with a fork.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Today, I rarely check "mainstream news" but today I saw a few of the announcements including ABC nightly news… comedian Kathy Griffin has cancer… IMO I remember that she posted a severed head from the current president's SON…










Today the mainstream needs to announce her medical condition; I ask why publicize this person?

I would rather read about what Top Max has to say…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That soup doesn t look that thick where you can eat it with a fork.
> 
> - corelz125


You ruined my dinner…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## CWWoodworking

> current president
> - Desert_Woodworker


Former.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Without a Fact Check I would not be surprised… just look at their plywood…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> current president
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Former.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


----------



## pottz

cww and dw please take a step back and end this fued,or take it pm please,nobody is enjoying your "banter".


----------



## CWWoodworking

> current president
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Former.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


It was also the former presidents head, not his sons.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Lbd they don t give us a choice they cut that cord before we even open our eyes.
> - corelz125


That's what should be done to all hand held power tools… you can't use it for *stem cells* but can melt the copper!


> My first cord cut was a Milwaukee drill since they had top-of-the-line. I couldn t get anything done with it. The battery life was about 15 minutes :-(( I spent many more hours waiting to charge than I ever had stringing and rolling up cords ;-)) That was when I discovered Mikita ;-) The rest is history.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Ever heard of 2 batteries, *Topa*... If I ever buy a new range of cordless tools, the first thing I do is buy spare batteries… without batteries we'd all be dependant on solar powered torches.
BTW, is *Mikita* a workshop tool or a biological organ?


> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> the reason the wife and i rarely shop together.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah… she wants to go to Spain!


> That soup doesn t look that thick where you can eat it with a fork.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> You ruined my dinner…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Looking at the soup… the fork may be tastier… at least better than *Hot Pockets*!


----------



## pottz

Yeah… she wants to go to Spain!-lbd.

ha hardly we went to lowes and the first thing see says, ill push the cart,you walk too fast.so i should have tied my legs together so i would go at her speed.it's like the hare and the tortoise!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My first cord cut was a Milwaukee drill since they had top-of-the-line. I couldn t get anything done with it. The battery life was about 15 minutes :-(( I spent many more hours waiting to charge than I ever had stringing and rolling up cords ;-)) That was when I discovered Mikita ;-) The rest is history.
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Ever heard of 2 batteries, *Topa*... If I ever buy a new range of cordless tools, the first thing I do is buy spare batteries… without batteries we d all be dependant on solar powered torches.
> BTW, is *Mikita* a workshop tool or a biological organ?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


That first Milwukee drill would have required about 20 to use it all day ;-(( Mikita was the first battery drill I saw on jobs that were better than a Yankee screwdriver ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I would rather read about what Top Max has to say…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No news *DW*

The "Racketeer Influenced and Corrupt Organizations Act (RICO) is a federal law designed to combat organized crime in the United States. It allows prosecution and civil penalties for racketeering activity performed as part of an ongoing criminal enterprise." I doubt WE will be lucky enough to get our mayor, chity council, corrupt lying staff, gubberner, legislature, and all the other pro-crime politicians in this state charged under RICO statutes.


----------



## RichT

> My first cord cut was a Milwaukee drill since they had top-of-the-line. I couldn t get anything done with it. The battery life was about 15 minutes :-(( I spent many more hours waiting to charge than I ever had stringing and rolling up cords ;-)) That was when I discovered Mikita ;-) The rest is history.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


It wasn't their M18 line. I have a half-dozen M18 tools, some FUEL, and they can last all day. I have a XC5.0, XC4.0 and two CP3.0 batteries. I top them off from time-to-time, but that's about all.

BTW, is Mikita that new Mazda sports car?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My first cord cut was a Milwaukee drill since they had top-of-the-line. I couldn t get anything done with it. The battery life was about 15 minutes :-(( I spent many more hours waiting to charge than I ever had stringing and rolling up cords ;-)) That was when I discovered Mikita ;-) The rest is history.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> It wasn t their M18 line. I have a half-dozen M18 tools, some FUEL, and they can last all day. I have a XC5.0, XC4.0 and two CP3.0 batteries. I top them off from time-to-time, but that s about all.
> 
> BTW, is Mikita that new Mazda sports car?
> 
> - Rich


If M18 wasn't their first. I was surprised Milwaukee would market totally worthless junk ;-(( That was their first in 1985.


----------



## RichT

> If M18 wasn t their first. I was surprised Milwaukee would market totally worthless junk ;-(( That was their first in 1985.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


LOL. I suspect they've come a ways since 1985. In fact, my first cordless drill around that time was a 9.6V Makita (mikita), and it was pretty weak. Milwaukee wasn't marketing worthless junk; the technology of the era limited what could be achieved with cordless technology, and I'm sure Milwaukee was producing the best tools possible given those limitations. Those old things weren't even NiMH, they were NiCd. Today we have Li-ion, which is a total game-changer.

You don't even mention which Milwaukee cordless tool(s) you used, the voltage, etc. Gotta compare apples to apples.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> If M18 wasn t their first. I was surprised Milwaukee would market totally worthless junk ;-(( That was their first in 1985.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> LOL. I suspect they ve come a ways since 1985. In fact, my first cordless drill around that time was a 9.6V Makita (mikita), and it was pretty weak. Milwaukee wasn t marketing worthless junk; the technology of the era limited what could be achieved with cordless technology, and I m sure Milwaukee was producing the best tools possible given those limitations. Those old things weren t even NiMH, they were NiCd. Today we have Li-ion, which is a total game-changer.
> 
> You don t even mention which Milwaukee cordless tool(s) you used, the voltage, etc. Gotta compare apples to apples.
> 
> - Rich


I don't remember. I think they were 7.2 when they first showed up on jobs. A Milwaukee that lasts 15 minutes running small screws when same vintage Makita lasted a few hours was *junk.* I never saw another one on a job. 
Makita ruled the roost until DeWalts started to show up. All other Milwaukee power tools were the top of the line. Their Hole Hawg was too good ;-)) You better be ready for what it found running a wood auger ;-))


----------



## RichT

> I don t remember. I think they were 7.2 when they first showed up on jobs. A Milwaukee that lasts 15 minutes running small screws when same vintage Makita lasted a few hours was *junk.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Hmmm. My Makita of that era was 9.6V, and it was borderline junk. Admittedly, I never used a 7.2V Milwaukee, so I can't compare. Comparing those two tools is not a level proposition however. One would expect the 9.6V Makita to win.

Again, look at the technology at the time. If you expected a 7.2V tool to be a stellar performer, you deserve to be disappointed.

Reminds me of when I lusted after a digital camera back in those days (don't recall the brand) that shot 320×640 pixel images (around 200K pixels). It was many hundreds of dollars. My first digital camera I bought in 1997 was an Olympus with around 850K pixels for close to $1000. I took some awesome photos with that camera. Compare that my iPhone 11 Pro with 12 megapixel resolution.

But, does that make my Olympus *junk*?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I don t remember. I think they were 7.2 when they first showed up on jobs. A Milwaukee that lasts 15 minutes running small screws when same vintage Makita lasted a few hours was *junk.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Hmmm. My Makita of that era was 9.6V, and it was borderline junk. Admittedly, I never used a 7.2V Milwaukee, so I can t compare. Comparing those two tools is not a level proposition however. One would expect the 9.6V Makita to win.
> 
> Again, look at the technology at the time. If you expected a 7.2V tool to be a stellar performer, you deserve to be disappointed.
> 
> Reminds me of when I lusted after a digital camera back in those days (don t recall the brand) that shot 320×640 pixel images (around 200K pixels). It was many hundreds of dollars. My first digital camera I bought in 1997 was an Olympus with around 850K pixels for close to $1000. I took some awesome photos with that camera. Compare that my iPhone 11 Pro with 12 megapixel resolution.
> 
> But, does that make my Olympus *junk*?
> 
> - Rich


I'm not comparing then vs now ;-)) As I said, it was when battery drills first showed up in the trades. Whatever voltage they were using in 1985, they were both the same. 7.2, 9.6, I do not recall. I probably wore out at least a dozen of them in 25 years. I can't remember all of them. I went to Ridgid when they gave lifetime warranties on their batteries ;-)) That was a good deal running them all day most days ;-)) I was using it to terminate control wiring. When it won't last `15 minutes on a charged battery I have no idea how it cannot be *JUNK*. The same vintage, 1985, Makita would last 2 or 3 hours. More than long enough for the other battery to recharge. I have no idea why anyone would want to have 10 or 15 chargers charging 20 batteries to do the same work with that first worthless Milwaukee. I expected it to be a superior battery drill. It wasn't. It was not returnable. I do not remember what Milwaukee's excuse was.

I have no experience with Olympus. I am a Nikkon guy. They changed the photography world by inventing the zoom lens. That was supposed to be impossible ;-))

I was proud of taking pictures of dark ponies in action chuckwagon racing on dark soil indoors with my 35 mm. When I saw digital in the early 2000's I realized my 35 mm skills were obsolete. Those ponies indoors are a point and shoot with digital.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... But, does that make my Olympus *junk*?
> 
> - Rich


*YEP!*

Mt. *Olympus*, and *junk*









... hell you don't need a flood to have those Chinese invade everywhere unexpected.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sun rise. Red in the morning sailors take warning.

Golf today w Bro and Bro in law. Beer after


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That first Milwukee drill would have required about 20 to use it all day ;-(( Mikita was the first battery drill I saw on jobs that were better than a* Yankee screwdriver* ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


For those who do not know what a Yankee screwdriver is…









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yankee_screwdriver

When it comes to brand names, most people have their favorites and unfavorable for whatever reason. For me, I remember my Makita (made in Japan) cordless drill. At the time I was impressed, then on to DeWalt [NiCad] then Lithium came along; I went Milwaukee 18V. IMO they are a good tool and have been reliable. Here is the catch, the specific brand name battery only works on that specific brand tool. Until a universal battery becomes available, which I don't foresee in the near future. All cars today have a universal gas tank opening to fit the "standards".


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Sun rise. Red in the morning sailors take warning.
> 
> Golf today w Bro and Bro in law. Beer after
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Beer sounds good but what about those back east bagels?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning Ron- looking forward to your wake-up post…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ye….waitin on me caffeine to wake me up…..

Dryer never showed up, Lowes claimed it was because our street is too narrow for their HUGE delivery truck….rescheduled to Wednesday and send out in a van….

Regular "Monday" errands will be done today.

Starting this coming Thursday….is The World's Longest Yard Sale…690 miles of yard sales along the route 127 from MI to GA…Runs until Sunday, Aug. 8, 2021….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Customer says air conditioner does not work.

Hmmm, connector to blower motor resistor.


----------



## pottz

> I don t remember. I think they were 7.2 when they first showed up on jobs. A Milwaukee that lasts 15 minutes running small screws when same vintage Makita lasted a few hours was *junk.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Hmmm. My Makita of that era was 9.6V, and it was borderline junk. Admittedly, I never used a 7.2V Milwaukee, so I can t compare. Comparing those two tools is not a level proposition however. One would expect the 9.6V Makita to win.
> 
> Again, look at the technology at the time. If you expected a 7.2V tool to be a stellar performer, you deserve to be disappointed.
> 
> Reminds me of when I lusted after a digital camera back in those days (don t recall the brand) that shot 320×640 pixel images (around 200K pixels). It was many hundreds of dollars. My first digital camera I bought in 1997 was an Olympus with around 850K pixels for close to $1000. I took some awesome photos with that camera.  Compare that my iPhone 11 Pro with 12 megapixel resolution.
> 
> But, does that make my Olympus *junk*?
> 
> - Rich


black and decker invented the first cordless drills for the apollo program,back in the early 80's our fireplace installers used them to connect the ducting with sharp point screws,i think they were 9.6v,not a lot of power but thats all there was.they did get the job done though.


----------



## pottz

> Morning Ron- looking forward to your wake-up post…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you cookin breakfast this morning ?


----------



## 987Ron

> Morning Ron- looking forward to your wake-up post…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Up late, coffee and a bit of fetch with the dog. Rain later. Duke is doing great in some areas and not so good in others. Stubborn animal. Day before the wife was walking him, she stepped in a hole and fell, twisting her knee. On command Duke sat, then down and stay. He stayed quietly till she was able to get up and manage herself. Walked home on a wobbly knee with Duke doing as he should. Wonderful. But if he wants to stay in he is very stubborn about going out…..the cat came out of hiding, Duke chased him back over the baby gate. Duke did not go over the gate. Not so good on either. Work to do. On top of that the hip is acting up, limiting my movements. Dr. tomorrow.

DW Breakfast is great looking. I'll bring some real maple syrup for the pancakes.

DW PM on a laser question


----------



## corelz125

Can't blame him too much for chasing the cat.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> black and decker invented the first cordless drills for the apollo program,back in the early 80 s our fireplace installers used them to connect the ducting with sharp point screws,i think they were 9.6v,not a lot of power but thats all there was.they did get the job done though.
> 
> - pottz


I would not expect much from Black and Decker. I'm surprised Milwaukee put that first one on the market.

The work I was doing with it was mounting conduit straps on sheet metal and tightening the terminal screws for electrical connections. I have no idea why the control terminals were so big. They could hold a # 8 or even a #6 wire. The control wiring was #14 for line voltage and #18 for the low voltage monitoring circuits. With the oversized terminal, each screw had to be driven over a quarter inch, close to 3/8 to tighten it. That is a lot of excess twisting with a screwdriver doing terminations all day! ;-((

I found a small electric screwdriver about 1986. It was about 4 or 5 inches long and a little less than an inch in diameter. It had a rechargeable battery. It lasted several hours running each screw close to 3/8" and tightening it. That is an impressive performance compared to that first Milwaukee drill that ran out of gas in about 15 minutes ;-((

The contactors bought a lot of the cheap B&D ¼" drills. I can't blame them. The workers would lose half of them and the other half would be stolen. One job I had about 35 guys with a bunch of those B&D drills. The chucks were defective. I to keep the crew working. I would send them back to the shop and tell them I needed a replacement to keep the crew working. The drills kept failing and no replacements showed up. It got to where I had 2 or 3 B&D drills left and the 35 guys were standing in line to get their turn to use one. I asked the purchasing agent where the drills were. He told me B&D would replace the defecting chucks but they had not come in yet. If we had thrown those defective drills in the dumpster and bought new ones, the company would have been much better off than having journeymen standing in line waiting to use the drill at a cost of about 50 cents a minute back then.

The shop had fired 2 guys for a job that got delayed. Rather than lay them off and hire again in a few days the shop asked if I could put them to work at the CanMan. Sure, but I need a ladder for each of them. The men showed up, but no ladders. The second day, still no ladders. The third day I ask the delivery driver where the ladders were. He said in the shop but Art, the purchasing agent, told him not to deliver them until the company name was painted on them. I went to the shop to get them for the 2 guys and told Art if I had cut them up for kindling after those 2 guys left the job the company would be better off than have them standing around for 3 days at $.50 / minute! ;-(( I'm surprised those idiots they hire as bean counters didn't lose all the beans before they counted them !!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Can t blame him too much for chasing the cat.
> 
> - corelz125


Isn't that what cats are for? ;-))


----------



## corelz125

Milwaukee isnt the tool they used to be. I see more Dewalt tools on jobs than Milwaukee. Hilti is the other that we use a lot. Milwaukee's sawzall is one that is a staple in any gang box though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- this is a test grid that I make for different materials. I hope this helps


----------



## bandit571

Tried a dry fit, today…









Still a lot to do…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Too much crime in downtown ********************tatle. They are talking about closing the King County Courthouse for the safety of staff and jurors! What a joke this s***hole has become! ;-((((((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Morning Ron- looking forward to your wake-up post…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> you cookin breakfast this morning ?
> 
> - pottz


Sorry bud I missed you this AM *but let me know *and I'll have a Mt Dew and this for you on Wed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit your work is great and inspirational for me…


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


so true bob,all the groups i grew up with are now on life support.i think the rolling stones are all gonna die together doing an encore on stage.but what a way to go huh.


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


hey…..me too!


----------



## pottz

> Morning Ron- looking forward to your wake-up post…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> you cookin breakfast this morning ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sorry bud I missed you this AM *but let me know *and I ll have a Mt Dew and this for you on Wed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


the dew for sure,ill have too make a judgement on that hot pocket.now jimmy deans breakfast bowls arn't bad when im in a hurry.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Milwaukee isnt the tool they used to be…
> - corelz125


I disagree with that. They are better now days… *Milwaukee* is my 2nd goto when a serious tool is not available in Fe*$*tool. *Ryobi* (made by same company) and popularised by my *NASA Laboratory*, is my goto when I want a not oft used, quick dirty tool.
Don't need a *sawzall*... I paddle with eyes open.


> ... and this for you on *Wed*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


That should be labelled as a *Wed cake*...

As the joke goes, *"What turns women off sex?"*... *their WEDding cake*....


----------



## corelz125

Good one Bob


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Milwaukee is a shop staple with the impact drivers and drills. All 4 of us have them in 12 volt or 18 volt. I have several of the M12 tools at home. Batteries go bad from time to time. Hardly an issue. Also have a Dewalt Impact driver with countersink bit, works well. The yellow stands out against the red, helps memory.

Also have fair amount of Ryobi 18 volt stuff. Got a drill and driver for $40 at the wholesale store in South Carolina. Had several of those buy a 2 batteries and get free tool of certain choices. And have picked up from people tossing them a circular saw and fan. I have plenty of batteries, why not. Not like I run a production shop.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

One of my pastimes is Pizza… I am no Dave Portnoy from Barstool sports, but whenever or wherever I can get a local pie I try them. Sometimes I find a really good pie to my liking and most of the time average IMO.

Duck I checked out Pizza HQ and Glendonald pizza places, in Churchill AU. Have you eaten at either of them? Quack back…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Milwaukee is a shop staple with the impact drivers and drills. All 4 of us have them in 12 volt or 18 volt. I have several of the M12 tools at home. Batteries go bad from time to time. Hardly an issue. Also have a Dewalt Impact driver with countersink bit, works well. The yellow stands out against the red, helps memory.
> 
> Also have fair amount of Ryobi 18 volt stuff. Got a drill and driver for $40 at the wholesale store in South Carolina. Had several of those buy a 2 batteries and get free tool of certain choices. And have picked up from people tossing them a circular saw and fan. I have plenty of batteries, why not. Not like I run a production shop.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Enough batteries are the key as you posted.










https://electrek.co/2021/02/05/how-the-us-plans-to-capture-the-ev-battery-market/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Without this, it ain't going to work…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*My Olympic hero…* Tamyra Mensah-Stock










*Watch: Olympian Goes Viral After Praising God, USA Following Gold Medal Win*

https://www.infowars.com/posts/watch-olympian-goes-viral-after-praising-god-usa-following-gold-medal-win/

Yes, we still have Americans…


----------



## pottz

> *My Olympic hero…* Tamyra Mensah-Stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Watch: Olympian Goes Viral After Praising God, USA Following Gold Medal Win*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/watch-olympian-goes-viral-after-praising-god-usa-following-gold-medal-win/
> 
> Yes, we still have Americans…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats great if she wants to credit god for all the dedication and hard work she did on her own.maybe her faith in god inspired her but she made it happen.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *My Olympic hero…* Tamyra Mensah-Stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Watch: Olympian Goes Viral After Praising God, USA Following Gold Medal Win*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/watch-olympian-goes-viral-after-praising-god-usa-following-gold-medal-win/
> 
> Yes, we still have Americans…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *thats great if she wants to credit god for all the dedication and hard work she did on her own.maybe her faith in god inspired her but she made it happen.*
> 
> - pottz


She credited God, not god… I appreciate the blessings in my own way, maybe similar to her, but when I close the nightly conversations with my 94 yr old Mom in Fl she closes with "God is good" and my reply is "All the time".

Say and believe what you want and importantly she praises AMERICA and I find her to be a hero.

I choose God but I sure do appreciate the fully charged battery (Milwaukee) ...


----------



## pottz

She credited God, not god-- Desert_Woodworker

what does that mean dw ? she did but she didn't ? im confused.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *My Olympic hero…* Tamyra Mensah-Stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Watch: Olympian Goes Viral After Praising God, USA Following Gold Medal Win*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Calling on *god* is cheating… any *gods*... and should be disqualified… That's like a high-jumper calling on a ladder for assistance.


----------



## pottz

> *My Olympic hero…* Tamyra Mensah-Stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Watch: Olympian Goes Viral After Praising God, USA Following Gold Medal Win*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Calling on *god* is cheating… any *gods*... and should be disqualified… That s like a high-jumper calling on a ladder for assistance.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


so says (bacchus)-cheers !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> One of my pastimes is Pizza… I am no Dave Portnoy from Barstool sports…
> - Desert Woodworker


Are you *Alexander Portnoy* from *Portnoy's Complaint*?


> Duck I checked out Pizza HQ and Glendonald pizza places, in Churchill AU. Have you eaten at either of them? Quack back…
> - Desert Woodworker


Never from *Glendonald*... when you come out with the pizza, you have to check that all the wheels are still on your car.

*Pizza HQ* is like cardboard after they installed the conveyer belt pizza.

I go to the *Noodle Bar*... the only *Chinese* product I indorse.. with Aussie produce and imported cats!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- respectfully; when referring to God in the bible it is capitalized. Out of respect to those who believe G or g it is your choice…










*God or god? to Capitalize or Not to Capitalize*
https://www.learnreligions.com/god-or-god-to-capitalize-or-not-to-capitalize-249823


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- respectfully; when referring to God in the bible it is capitalized. Out of respect to those who believe G or g it is your choice…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *God or god? to Capitalize or Not to Capitalize*
> https://www.learnreligions.com/god-or-god-to-capitalize-or-not-to-capitalize-249823
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thank you for that definitive explanation dw,made a "huge" difference !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> One of my pastimes is Pizza… I am no Dave Portnoy from Barstool sports…
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Are you *Alexander Portnoy* from *Portnoy s Complaint*?
> 
> Duck I checked out Pizza HQ and Glendonald pizza places, in Churchill AU. Have you eaten at either of them? Quack back…
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Never from *Glendonald*... when you come out with the pizza, you have to check that all the wheels are still on your car.
> 
> *Pizza HQ* is like cardboard after they installed the conveyer belt pizza.
> 
> I go to the *Noodle Bar*... the only *Chinese* product I indorse!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Thx- I am not a noodle bar person but like pizza there are favorites… Churchill looks rather pleasant.


----------



## pottz

hey im goin too the beer swap for a drink,anyone wanna come with me ?


----------



## RichT

> She credited God, not god-- Desert_Woodworker
> 
> what does that mean dw ? she did but she didn t ? im confused.
> 
> - pottz


No, Larry, God always capitalized. So, you never praise god, you praise God.

But just to confuse you, if I write something about the gods, it's lower case, but when it's our Lord and Savior, it's God.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *My Olympic hero…* Tamyra Mensah-Stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Watch: Olympian Goes Viral After Praising God, USA Following Gold Medal Win*
> 
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/watch-olympian-goes-viral-after-praising-god-usa-following-gold-medal-win/
> 
> Yes, we still have Americans…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker












The world's three monotheistic religions worship *God*. Others like the Romans and Greeks have many *gods.*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A family member told me about a friend that does not believe in God, but he prays and respects Him just in case he is wrong, he will still go to Heaven.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> so says (*bacchus*)-cheers !
> - pottz


There is only one *god* and that is *Bacchus god of vino*... I personally don't give a stuff how one spells it, if *he* is a *she* or if he/she lives in a Capital or a hick town like *Churchill*... as long as he/she home delivers casks!

I just find it hard to believe any *god* that is a *Capitalist* is too tight arsed to "poof" (magical type) *pottzy* a keyboard that has a *"Shift" key*!



> No, Larry, God always capitalized.
> - Rich


Careful *Rich*, that *larry* guy might insist on being called *Pottzy*.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz "God' is capitalized.

I did not see her after the win. I am glad someone did that!

DW my friend owns the bagel shop here on Long Beach Island. He lives in NJ but winters in Ft Myers and we have become friends. Today is my wife's birthday, she got lots of cards and an ice cream cake for later tonight. We are taking a trip to where my parents had a cottage (wiped out by Sandy) where there is now a bench dedicated to my dad. Mom wants to take us out to lunch too.

Those bagels (The Bagel Shop) are awesome! I read someplace in San Fran won best bagel award?

Athing Mu from Trenton took a gold in the 800m Trenton is not a nice place.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## 987Ron

Good morning to all. Early quick breakfast, crumpets, sausage, and some V8 juice. Saw the V8 juice in the grocery store. Had not had any for years, still taste pretty good in the am. Errands and Dr. appointment late morning.

Rain today later. cloudy and cooler this am. Best of the week to come.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Marnin to ye…..and the remains to meself….

Peanut Butter on Wheat….to go with the morning pills….fur-balls are fed, car moved so the delivery "van" can access the back of the house. Trash can brought in from the curb…..and out of the way. Phone has been charged up.

Ready for today…or maybe just a nap?


----------



## corelz125

LBD the most used saw on every jobsite is are you ready for this a worm drive Skil saw with a cord on it. I'm sure Bandit had one close by for many years.


----------



## moke

> - TopamaxSurvivor


I was checking the garage this am, like everyday, and saw this….that is the funniest thing I have ever seen on here…sorry Corelz….

oh yah ….You guys just just need to come around to Ryobi like me an' the Duck!


----------



## pottz

> LBD the most used saw on every jobsite is are you ready for this a worm drive Skil saw with a cord on it. I m sure Bandit had one close by for many years.
> 
> - corelz125


wont be long though before those saws are cordless too,many are starting too use em.problem right now is the extra weight guys dont like.


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I was checking the garage this am, like everyday, and saw this….that is the funniest thing I have ever seen on here…sorry Corelz….
> 
> oh yah ….You guys just just need to come around to Ryobi like me an the Duck!
> 
> - moke


sorry mike but i dont like that shade of green-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> LBD the most used saw on every jobsite is are you ready for this a worm drive Skil saw with a cord on it. I m sure Bandit had one close by for many years.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> wont be long though before those saws are cordless too,many are starting too use em.problem right now is the extra weight guys dont like.
> 
> - pottz


When I was an apprentice most jobs were cordless. Carpenters would cut a 2×4 with 2 swipes ;-) Will the guys that don't like the extra weight go that route? ;-)


----------



## 987Ron

> Top of the Marnin to ye…..and the remains to meself….
> 
> Ready for today…or maybe just a nap?
> 
> - bandit571


Dr. visit over, pharmacy pickup done, liunch over,.....going for your second option…..nap.


----------



## bandit571

Dryers have been switched out! Old one hauled away, new one is installed, ready for the first load….I got to install the cord ( we are NOW powered up) attach the vent piping and LEVELED the dryer, so it won't walk across the floor..

Shopping trip in a bit…since I have to go re-park the car anyway…..Need some 1/4" plywood…


----------



## pottz

> LBD the most used saw on every jobsite is are you ready for this a worm drive Skil saw with a cord on it. I m sure Bandit had one close by for many years.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> wont be long though before those saws are cordless too,many are starting too use em.problem right now is the extra weight guys dont like.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> When I was an apprentice most jobs were cordless. Carpenters would cut a 2×4 with 2 swipes ;-) Will the guys that don t like the extra weight go that route? ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


some have, im not getting a lot of calls for cordless skilsaws yet though.but as soon as the battery size and weight gets closer to a corded saw,it's gonna go mainstream.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I finally figured out what needs to be done here. Totally replace the gubbermint with sanity! ;-))

Everett, north of ********************tatle about 10 miles, shut down a little girl's lemonade stand as homeless camp concerns go unaddressed. A completely naked man walked through the area while reporters were interviewing the little girl. The little girl donates her lemonade stand profits to a local homeless shelter.

https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/everett/lemonade-stand-in-everett-shut-down-while-nearby-homeless-camp-remains/281-a18f8fa8-8162-4a0d-b184-cca5f58be3b9


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> LBD the most used saw on every jobsite is are you ready for this a worm drive Skil saw with a cord on it. I m sure Bandit had one close by for many years.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> wont be long though before those saws are cordless too,many are starting too use em.problem right now is the extra weight guys dont like.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> When I was an apprentice most jobs were cordless. Carpenters would cut a 2×4 with 2 swipes ;-) Will the guys that don t like the extra weight go that route? ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> some have, im not getting a lot of calls for cordless skilsaws yet though.but as soon as the battery size and weight gets closer to a corded saw,it s gonna go mainstream.
> 
> - pottz


The saw that came with my Ridgid toolset does ok for a few cuts, but the batteries that run the other tools all day only last a few cuts sawing 2×4. They need some serious efficiency imporvements.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The heatwave sobering news ;-(( "The Arctic has also delivered other sobering news. Polar Portal, a website where Danish Arctic research institutions present updated information about ice, said *last week that a "massive melting event" had been big enough to cover Florida with two inches of water."*

https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/scientists-expected-thawing-wetlands-in-siberias-permafrost-what-they-found-is-much-more-dangerous/?utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=owned_echobox_f&utm_source=Facebook&fbclid=IwAR0nx8q3FezpuHxBQ8arVJJLXyshaLn2FAKkcYwQ8mANHyM-ixjnFfNDnNY#Echobox=1627956479-1


----------



## Peteybadboy

I am a Dewalt guy. All of the contractors down here in s/w fla are dewalt. Milwaukee is in 2nd by a fare amount.

I saw one Festool guy and had to talk to him. He was a finish carpenter.

I have the Festool track saw 75, CT 30? and the large domino. I have not used the track saw yet. I am thinking about putting a router table on the right side of my table saw (I have the 52" fence) seems like a real space saver, since I normally pile wood on that side of the table saw.

Rainy here too Ron.


----------



## corelz125

I share the spot lite with all Mike. Gunny and Bob post a lot of good cartoons and memes.

I dont know those Skil saws been around a long time and havent gone away. They are heavy but if you're worried about picking up heavy things all day. You picked the wrong career going into construction


----------



## bandit571

I'll stick with this one…as long as I can find 6" saw blades..









Came with it's own metal case…


----------



## corelz125

It's funny how Skil made a top of the line industry standard circular saw but their other tools are in the B&D class.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I share the spot lite with all Mike. Gunny and Bob post a lot of good cartoons and memes.
> 
> I dont know those Skil saws been around a long time and havent gone away. They are heavy but *if you re worried about picking up heavy things all day. You picked the wrong career going into construction*
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## bandit571

There IS such a thing as being too old to work concrete…..and knees are the first to go….DAMHIKT….


----------



## bandit571

Plywood panel has been bought, and hauled to the shop..1/4" x 24" x 48" @ $9.02 counting sales tax…after my 10% MIL. Discount, of course…too tired and sore right now, to do much in the shop….

New dryer works great! 1st load is done.


----------



## corelz125

The Day of Judgment came, and all the people in the world who were worthy reached heaven, where the heavenly angels divided them into men and women. The angel Gabriel was revealed before all the men and ordered them to stand in two rows; One would be all the men who had retained their strength in the relationship, and the other - men who had surrendered to their wives. Meanwhile, the women were taken elsewhere, apparently to pass their own test…

Of course, as soon as the women disappeared, most of the men immediately made their way to the first row of men who stood their ground, did not give in and wore the "pants" in the house. But under the scrutiny and judgment of the angels, they slowly began to wander to the second line of the submissive men. So it went on for a long time until finally there were only three men left in the first row, while the second row lengthened and extended beyond the horizon.

Gabriel looked at this scene with a very disappointed look and turned to all the men:

"You should be ashamed of yourself, you were created in the image of the Creator, and the woman was created from your bones, but you have allowed yourself to let her rule over you, only these three men are exceptional and I am sure they can teach you a thing or two." "Hey you," he said to one of the three men, "How do you describe your relationships? How do you feel knowing you are one of the most special men in the world?"

"The truth?" answered the man, "I was lonely or stuck in unhappy relationships all my life, and now that we are here, my greatest regret is that I did not treat women better."

The surprised angel did not lose his enthusiasm and hurried to ask the other man how he described his relationships in life.

"All my life I've gone from relationship to relationship, I've never found love and I've always wanted to change my ways and treat women better, now I can never do that …" he said and burst into tears.

The confused angel hurried to the third man. "Please tell me, you seem quite satisfied and relaxed, what's your secret, how did you manage to be the only man in the world who controls his relationship, that stands his ground, doesn't give in to women, and still looks so sure of himself?"

"I'm sorry but I don't have an answer for you," said the third man. "I'm just standing here because my wife told me to wait here and not move until she comes back …"


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> LBD the most used saw on every jobsite is are you ready for this a worm drive Skil saw with a cord on it. I m sure Bandit had one close by for many years.
> - corelz125


Use at the other end of the board for *tie down with cord ballast*, as they zip through the pointy end with their Fe*$*tool cordless.


> wont be long though before those saws are cordless too,many are starting too use em.problem right now is the extra weight *guys dont like*.
> - pottz


Poor little precious *skirts*... and that's insulting *Scotts*men not *wo*men! 


> When I was an apprentice most jobs were cordless. Carpenters would cut a 2×4 with 2 swipes ;-) ...
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Wonder if *JC* would have dug his heels in or bit the *sling-stone* and promoted *St. Peter* to the guardian of the *battery charger*?


> The saw that came with my Ridgid toolset does ok for a few cuts, but the batteries that run the other tools all day only last a few cuts sawing 2×4. They need some serious efficiency imporvements.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


MY Fe*$*tool *HK55*,








has no such issues… maybe you should use some of their batteries, *Topa*.



> Came with it s own metal case…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


I agree *bandit*, *Skil* made a bloody good metal case. I bought their router to use the case for my *Makita* router.









Would have bought another one for my Fe*$*tool router before my discovered love for systainers.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... if you re worried about picking up heavy things all day….
> - corelz125


*STAY SEATED!*


----------



## pottz

> The Day of Judgment came, and all the people in the world who were worthy reached heaven, where the heavenly angels divided them into men and women. The angel Gabriel was revealed before all the men and ordered them to stand in two rows; One would be all the men who had retained their strength in the relationship, and the other - men who had surrendered to their wives. Meanwhile, the women were taken elsewhere, apparently to pass their own test…
> 
> Of course, as soon as the women disappeared, most of the men immediately made their way to the first row of men who stood their ground, did not give in and wore the "pants" in the house. But under the scrutiny and judgment of the angels, they slowly began to wander to the second line of the submissive men. So it went on for a long time until finally there were only three men left in the first row, while the second row lengthened and extended beyond the horizon.
> 
> Gabriel looked at this scene with a very disappointed look and turned to all the men:
> 
> "You should be ashamed of yourself, you were created in the image of the Creator, and the woman was created from your bones, but you have allowed yourself to let her rule over you, only these three men are exceptional and I am sure they can teach you a thing or two." "Hey you," he said to one of the three men, "How do you describe your relationships? How do you feel knowing you are one of the most special men in the world?"
> 
> "The truth?" answered the man, "I was lonely or stuck in unhappy relationships all my life, and now that we are here, my greatest regret is that I did not treat women better."
> 
> The surprised angel did not lose his enthusiasm and hurried to ask the other man how he described his relationships in life.
> 
> "All my life I've gone from relationship to relationship, I've never found love and I've always wanted to change my ways and treat women better, now I can never do that …" he said and burst into tears.
> 
> The confused angel hurried to the third man. "Please tell me, you seem quite satisfied and relaxed, what's your secret, how did you manage to be the only man in the world who controls his relationship, that stands his ground, doesn't give in to women, and still looks so sure of himself?"
> 
> "I'm sorry but I don't have an answer for you," said the third man. "I'm just standing here because my wife told me to wait here and not move until she comes back …"
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> LBD the most used saw on every jobsite is are you ready for this a worm drive Skil saw with a cord on it. I m sure Bandit had one close by for many years.
> - corelz125
> 
> Use at the other end of the board for *tie down with cord ballast*, as they zip through the pointy end with their Fe*$*tool cordless.
> 
> wont be long though before those saws are cordless too,many are starting too use em.problem right now is the extra weight *guys dont like*.
> - pottz
> 
> Poor little precious *skirts*... and that s insulting *Scotts*men not *wo*men!
> 
> When I was an apprentice most jobs were cordless. Carpenters would cut a 2×4 with 2 swipes ;-) ...
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Wonder if *JC* would have dug his heels in or bit the *sling-stone* and promoted *St. Peter* to the guardian of the *battery charger*?
> 
> The saw that came with my Ridgid toolset does ok for a few cuts, but the batteries that run the other tools all day only last a few cuts sawing 2×4. They need some serious efficiency imporvements.
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> MY Fe*$*tool *HK55*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has no such issues… maybe you should use some of their batteries, *Topa*.
> 
> Came with it s own metal case…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> I agree *bandit*, *Skil* made a bloody good metal case. I bought their router to use the case for my *Makita* router.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have bought another one for my Fe*$*tool router before my discovered love for systainers.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


tool cases are for guys that never use em.by the time i put a tool in it's fancy case and put it away im pulling it out again,thats why most of my cases are case history.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> tool cases are for guys that never use em.by the time i put a tool in it s fancy case and put it away im pulling it out again,thats why most of my cases are case history.
> - pottz


Can't disagree with that… I used to hate boxes and specially *'tainers*... tools were kept loose on shelves or in one catch all big box.
That's why I love my Fe*$*tool/'pecker*$* *'tainers*, on the rollers… right on the shop floor with the most used on top… ********************, they're all on top… yet to be discovered *less used* further down… I just turn the knob and flip the lid… or lift the stack off… easy-peasy..,.

*PS.* Had to fire up the dual pleated dusty, to suck off the dust from that *Skil/Makita* box after digging it out from it's cavern… as you said… tool never used.


----------



## pottz

> tool cases are for guys that never use em.by the time i put a tool in it s fancy case and put it away im pulling it out again,thats why most of my cases are case history.
> - pottz
> 
> Can t disagree with that… I used to hate boxes and specially * tainers*... tools were kept loose on shelves or in one catch all big box.
> That s why I love my Fe*$*tool/ pecker*$* * tainers*, on the rollers… right on the shop floor with the most used on top… ********************, they re all on top… yet to be discovered *less used* further down… I just turn the knob and flip the lid… or lift the stack off… easy-peasy..,.
> 
> *PS.* Had to fire up the dual pleated dusty, to suck off the dust from that *Skil/Makita* box after digging it out from it s cavern… as you said… tool never used.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


as are most duckie ! were an exception,we use our tools on a daily basis.well at least once that bum wing of yours lets you fly again -lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Infrastructure Bill Would Require Alcohol Monitors for All New Cars*

"The bipartisan infrastructure bill includes a provision that would require auto manufacturers to equip "advanced alcohol monitoring systems" in all new cars."

https://freebeacon.com/politics/infrastructure-bill-would-require-alcohol-monitors-for-all-new-cars/


----------



## pottz

> *Infrastructure Bill Would Require Alcohol Monitors for All New Cars*
> 
> "The bipartisan infrastructure bill includes a provision that would require auto manufacturers to equip "advanced alcohol monitoring systems" in all new cars."
> 
> https://freebeacon.com/politics/infrastructure-bill-would-require-alcohol-monitors-for-all-new-cars/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


big brother wanting too control our lives again.i say kiss americans a$$.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> as are most duckie ! were an exception,we use our tools on a daily basis.well at least once that bum wing of yours lets you fly again -lol.
> - pottz


The wing is still out of commission… never thought I'd say this but the doc is recommending against the knife… gonna ask him his 2nd. opinion today.

Till it recovers, I can always design and laser *MORE PUZZLES*... you'll be the first to be notified… now stop jumping for joy (or *Wendy*)!


----------



## pottz

> as are most duckie ! were an exception,we use our tools on a daily basis.well at least once that bum wing of yours lets you fly again -lol.
> - pottz
> 
> The wing is still out of commission… never thought I d say this but the doc is recommending against the knife… gonna ask him his 2nd. opinion today.
> 
> Till it recovers, I can always design and laser *MORE PUZZLES*... you ll be the first to be notified… now stop jumping for joy (or *Wendy*)!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


thank *" God"* more puzzles !!!! hey guys did i spell *God* correctly this time ?


----------



## corelz125

I have a bunch of tools in cases. Case for the socket set is a must. Or you have to be like Gunny and customize shelves to keep the sockets in order.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> as are most duckie ! were an exception,we use our tools on a daily basis.well at least once that bum wing of yours lets you fly again -lol.
> - pottz
> 
> The wing is still out of commission… never thought I d say this but the doc is recommending against the knife… gonna ask him his 2nd. opinion today.
> 
> Till it recovers, I can always design and laser *MORE PUZZLES*... you ll be the first to be notified… now stop jumping for joy (or *Wendy*)!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> thank *" God"* more puzzles !!!! hey guys did i spell *God* correctly this time ?
> 
> - pottz


Yes (smiles)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> thank *" God"* more puzzles !!!! hey guys did i spell *God* correctly this time ?
> - pottz
> 
> Yes (smiles)
> - Desert Woodworker


*Cheeses Kraft*... we back in the bloody clouds again and me with a busted wing!

May have earned you a *cheesy grin* (or *Hot Pockets*) from *DW*, but only worthy of a *frown* from me…

Should have been "thank the *god Bacchus* and all the *gods'* hanger ons!".

Back to my puzzle search!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I have a bunch of tools in cases. Case for the socket set is a must. Or you have to be like Gunny and customize shelves to keep the sockets in order.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> I have a bunch of tools in cases. Case for the socket set is a must. Or you have to be like Gunny and customize shelves to keep the sockets in order.
> 
> - corelz125


well yeah,you dont ?


----------



## pottz

> thank *" God"* more puzzles !!!! hey guys did i spell *God* correctly this time ?
> - pottz
> 
> Yes (smiles)
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> *Cheeses Kraft*... we back in the bloody clouds again and me with a busted wing!
> 
> May have earned you a *cheesy grin* (or *Hot Pockets*) from *DW*, but only worthy of a *frown* from me…
> 
> Should have been "thank the *god Bacchus* and all the *gods * hanger ons!".
> 
> Back to my puzzle search!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


well duckie you know the real god i adore,same as you my friend.so "church" same time as usual ! ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


coffee my ass,im goin for who can drink the most bottles of vino.but if the duck is competing im going out with simone biles!!!!


----------



## pottz

a nod to my good friend tony aka grt8hunter who's wife had a stroke last november.they have a gofundme page set up and are looking for anyone that might like too help them buy a wheel chair van due to her not being able to walk,and probably ever.dw being the good God fearing man you are maybe you can offer some help,no matter how small they would greatly appreciate.anyone thats a friend,those with large festool stashes,maybe give a little to a fellow jock in need? sorry a catholic nun taught me how too raise money.peace jocks!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> a nod to my good friend tony aka grt8hunter who s wife had a stroke last november.they have a gofundme page set up and are looking for anyone that might like too help them buy a wheel chair van due to her not being able to walk,and probably ever*.dw being the good God fearing man you are maybe you can offer some help,no matter how small *they would greatly appreciate.anyone thats a friend,those with large festool stashes,maybe give a little to a fellow jock in need? sorry a catholic nun taught me how too raise money.peace jocks!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Pottz I'm all in- PM me his address and I will send her a "pocket angel". Next post the Go Fund Me Page link and this will get some of us to donate.


----------



## pottz

> a nod to my good friend tony aka grt8hunter who s wife had a stroke last november.they have a gofundme page set up and are looking for anyone that might like too help them buy a wheel chair van due to her not being able to walk,and probably ever*.dw being the good God fearing man you are maybe you can offer some help,no matter how small *they would greatly appreciate.anyone thats a friend,those with large festool stashes,maybe give a little to a fellow jock in need? sorry a catholic nun taught me how too raise money.peace jocks!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz I m all in- PM me his address and I will send her a "pocket angel". Next post the Go Fund Me Page link and this will get some of us to donate.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


he's got a thread on the forums,just check it out.


----------



## pottz

> a nod to my good friend tony aka grt8hunter who s wife had a stroke last november.they have a gofundme page set up and are looking for anyone that might like too help them buy a wheel chair van due to her not being able to walk,and probably ever*.dw being the good God fearing man you are maybe you can offer some help,no matter how small *they would greatly appreciate.anyone thats a friend,those with large festool stashes,maybe give a little to a fellow jock in need? sorry a catholic nun taught me how too raise money.peace jocks!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz I m all in- PM me his address and I will send her a "pocket angel". Next post the Go Fund Me Page link and this will get some of us to donate.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


on behalf of tony and his wife,they thank you.peace.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz PM his mailing address and I'll send it out on Thursday waiting on you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Am I the only one who cares about Bandits dryer? The washer and dryer are a key part of my lifestyle and kudos to Bandit for sharing…

Sign on my laundry room door…










and the washer and dryer…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bigger tool bigger battery…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The Day of Judgment came, and all the people in the world who were worthy reached heaven, where the heavenly angels divided them into men and women. The angel Gabriel was revealed before all the men and ordered them to stand in two rows; One would be all the men who had retained their strength in the relationship, and the other - men who had surrendered to their wives. Meanwhile, the women were taken elsewhere, apparently to pass their own test…
> 
> Of course, as soon as the women disappeared, most of the men immediately made their way to the first row of men who stood their ground, did not give in and wore the "pants" in the house. But under the scrutiny and judgment of the angels, they slowly began to wander to the second line of the submissive men. So it went on for a long time until finally there were only three men left in the first row, while the second row lengthened and extended beyond the horizon.
> 
> Gabriel looked at this scene with a very disappointed look and turned to all the men:
> 
> "You should be ashamed of yourself, you were created in the image of the Creator, and the woman was created from your bones, but you have allowed yourself to let her rule over you, only these three men are exceptional and I am sure they can teach you a thing or two." "Hey you," he said to one of the three men, "How do you describe your relationships? How do you feel knowing you are one of the most special men in the world?"
> 
> "The truth?" answered the man, "I was lonely or stuck in unhappy relationships all my life, and now that we are here, my greatest regret is that I did not treat women better."
> 
> The surprised angel did not lose his enthusiasm and hurried to ask the other man how he described his relationships in life.
> 
> "All my life I've gone from relationship to relationship, I've never found love and I've always wanted to change my ways and treat women better, now I can never do that …" he said and burst into tears.
> 
> The confused angel hurried to the third man. "Please tell me, you seem quite satisfied and relaxed, what's your secret, how did you manage to be the only man in the world who controls his relationship, that stands his ground, doesn't give in to women, and still looks so sure of himself?"
> 
> "I'm sorry but I don't have an answer for you," said the third man. "I'm just standing here because my wife told me to wait here and not move until she comes back …"
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> Am I the only one who cares about Bandits dryer? The washer and dryer are a key part of my lifestyle and kudos to Bandit for sharing…
> 
> Sign on my laundry room door…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the washer and dryer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sounds like you need a better life buddy.im gonna put you in touch with my wife,if laundry means that much too ya,she'll wanna get to know you better.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Infrastructure Bill Would Require Alcohol Monitors for All New Cars*
> 
> "The bipartisan infrastructure bill includes a provision that would require auto manufacturers to equip "advanced alcohol monitoring systems" in all new cars."
> 
> https://freebeacon.com/politics/infrastructure-bill-would-require-alcohol-monitors-for-all-new-cars/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Let Free-Dumb ring! Next, they will require governors to limit speeds to twice the speed limit. No more doing 100 mph in 35 zones.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Col. Dave Severance, Commander at Iwo Jima, Dies at 102*










https://www.nytimes.com/2021/08/04/us/dave-severance-dead.html

and then there is Johnny Cash - The Ballad of Ira Hayes






and did the mainstream media give tribute to this guy; for me I appreciate people like Ira Hayes and Gunny type of people….


----------



## bandit571

My 21 year old Grandson has spent most of this evening..getting laundry caught up…..imagine having YOUR dryer down for a week..or two? my, how them clothes pile up, eh?

Washer was fine….was too much $$$ to haul the wet clothes to a laundrymat to try to dry them all…..

Speaking of cases for tools….can you remember when B&D shipped their corded drills out in a metal case?









I still have the steel case for that drill, with the orange cord. Drill it is laying on?

















Of course, I don't have a case for that one….

Too tired, and sore…no actual shop time today….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> There IS such a thing as being too old to work concrete…..and knees are the first to go….DAMHIKT….
> 
> - bandit571


Farmers do not get too old. They do varied activities year-round. Dad never had any aches or pains until he was in his 60s. The last time I bucked hay with grandpa he was 87. Working on ladders overhead they wanted to give me an artificial knee when I was 51. I'm too old to work concrete, they worked concrete whenever they needed to. A valuable lesson for all the youngsters ;-)) Grandpa roofed our 54×56 x 26 foot tall Gothic style barn in his late 70s. Another valuable lesson ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Am I the only one who cares about Bandits dryer? The washer and dryer are a key part of my lifestyle and kudos to Bandit for sharing…
> 
> Sign on my laundry room door…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the washer and dryer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


My attention was diverted by a neighbor's dryer and using ours ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

BTW, their dishwasher if out too ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Infrastructure Bill Would Require Alcohol Monitors for All New Cars*
> 
> "The bipartisan infrastructure bill includes a provision that would require auto manufacturers to equip "advanced alcohol monitoring systems" in all new cars."
> 
> https://freebeacon.com/politics/infrastructure-bill-would-require-alcohol-monitors-for-all-new-cars/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Let Free-Dumb ring! *Next, they will require governors to limit speeds to twice the speed limit. No more doing 100 mph in 35 zones.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Government control has always been with us


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My 21 year old Grandson has spent most of this evening..getting laundry caught up…..imagine having YOUR dryer down for a week..or two? my, how them clothes pile up, eh?
> 
> Washer was fine….was too much $$$ to haul the wet clothes to a laundrymat to try to dry them all…..
> 
> Too tired, and sore…no actual shop time today….
> 
> - bandit571


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Col. Dave Severance, Commander at Iwo Jima, Dies at 102*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/08/04/us/dave-severance-dead.html
> 
> and then there is Johnny Cash - The Ballad of Ira Hayes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and did the mainstream media give tribute to this guy; for me I appreciate people like Ira Hayes and Gunny type of people….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Definitely the Greatest Generation! Thank them for their service.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Petey, I thought about you on the 5 o'clock news here. Somebody used the wrong spray and killed 18 greens on a golf course here ;-)) They cut the price of admission and invite players. One said the putting area is a little rough ;-)) It will be after Labor Day before it gets normal.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> well duckie you know the real god i adore,same as you my friend.so "church" same time as usual ! ;-)
> - pottz


I used to go to a real church…

Was an altar boy and due to absenteeism, our gang was asked to retreat to the presbytery and serve another shift in the following mass in 1 hour. Well an altar boy gets thirsty sitting around in his alb just waiting without a bible to read. We found the altar wine… and don't believe those lying clergy… it's alcoholic! During my shift, it was my turn on the bell. There is a cue where the bell is struck once, 3 times in a reasonable succession, followed by 3 consecutive gongs… missed the bell on the first gong, lost control on the second gong and missed the cue for the third, determine not to fail the next time, I lined the bell up and struck it with such ferocity that the head went flying and the noise was loud enough to raise *Lazarus* without *Jesus*'s intervention… Needless to say I was fired and had to turn in my alb…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> sounds like you need a better life buddy.im gonna put you in touch with my wife,if laundry means that much too ya,she ll wanna get to know you better.
> - pottz


You guys just cant leave this bloody deity crap alone.. So far ve've concurred that *Bacchus* is the *god of vino*, but is *Liness* the *god of washing machines*?i


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> You guys just cant leave this bloody deity crap alone.. So far ve ve concurred that *Bacchus* is the *god of vino*, but is *Liness* the *god of washing machines*?i
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*Liness* the *god of washing machines* also has its following…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Liness* the *god of washing machines* also has its following…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


To think it started off as *one toothpick* before the blessing… but can *Liness* turn water into *vino*.. I'm happy to hang *Bacchus* out to dry… surrounded by *Liness*'s congregation…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck I am trying to get Ron and Pottz's breakfast ready… but since you inquired *Liness* isn't concerned about keeping the water "in" but she wants to "clean and dry" them out…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- wake up and get ready for work…










Ron- use your own maple syrup…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Liness* the *god of washing machines* also has its following…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> To think it started off as *one toothpick before the blessing… but can *Liness* turn water into *vino**.. I m happy to hang *Bacchus* out to dry… surrounded by *Liness* s congregation…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Remember toothpicks into clothespins and then we have…










and then…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck biblical wine…

*It is often supposed that in Bible times, grape juice inevitably fermented if kept for any length of time…
and that therefore whenever the Bible mentions "wine," it is referring to the alcoholic beverage commonly called "wine" today. However, ancient civilizations had several ways of preventing fruit and fruit juices from fermentation, and thus were able to have non-alcoholic wine (grape juice) throughout the year.*

https://www.bibleinfo.com/en/questions/what-are-historical-and-scriptural-facts-about-fermented-drinks-bible


----------



## Peteybadboy

Beauty day here at the shore. Meeting a friend at the Bagel Shack at 8 am.

Topa - putting the wrong thing on the greens and killing them can get a person fired. Gunny would have all the chemicals labeled and color coated. Red = death, Green=Fertilizer, yellow fungicide etc

Most likely they have gone dormant and will come back.

Jacgueline dubrovich Olympic fencer graduated from my H.S.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... *Liness* isn t concerned about keeping the water "in" but she wants to "clean and dry" them out…
> - Desert Woodworker


Then she is useless and sacked… *Bacchus* is back and praise the *god Bacchus*, all pay homage and maybe a few sacrifices may appease him… any *virgin* volunteers… and before you *PC*ers get on my back, I mean 1st. time volunteers.


> Duck biblical wine…
> 
> *It is often supposed that in Bible times, grape juice inevitably fermented if kept for any length of time…
> and that therefore whenever the Bible mentions "wine," it is referring to the alcoholic beverage commonly called "wine" today. However, ancient civilizations had several ways of preventing fruit and fruit juices from fermentation, and thus were able to have non-alcoholic wine (grape juice) throughout the year.*
> - Desert Woodworker


Rubbish, only the rich had fridges to prevent fermentation and they were too busy with their orgies to scribe the bible… Consequently the poor, without fridges, were the ones that did the dirty work to scribble down their daily boring adventures and fantasies… while rolling drunk. 
It wasn't till the *Times New Roman* font was invented, that someone even bothered to actually read their *Philistine* gibberish and try to translate to a *"best fit"* sober interpretaion… probably by the great², great², great², great² grand father of *J. K. Rowling*... and you wonder why people don't believe… do you actually believe that *David* found that perfect stone for his sling in the sands of the desert to drop that whacker *Goli-whatever*? Furthermore, I don't believe there was any mention of *how* *Moses* *parted* his hair!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Bloody *7th. lockdown* here in Victoria at 8:00pm tonight… ********************, I might have to read the *bible*... the one that tells us all about the *gods* and their sordid exploits… close your nostrils *DW*, definitely *AO++* classified… at least my copy is.

I'll soon be telling you guys about what I had for breakfast and my bowel movements.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck- Colon health is right up my… interest.

*5 things you can do to keep your colon healthy*

https://www.mayoclinichealthsystem.org/hometown-health/speaking-of-health/5-things-you-can-do-to-keep-your-colon-healthy


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. DW no need to include me in the breakfast fix. Wife has a Mexican breakfast ready, eggs, Chorizo etc.
Does have my French Market Coffee however. Coffee with chicory is a must in the am.

Only a high of 86 today, feels like 92 predicted. Try to get a bit of shop time in today. Need to start thinking of Christmas gift items, usually make the 4 women in my life a box of some kind. Women as in wife, daughter, daughter-in-law, granddaughter. Engraved corners or something mixing the woodwork boxes with some engraving.

Bandit mentioned that the older dryers were more preferred than the new ones is my view of automobiles. All the electronic distractions, controls, etc I do not care for. Prefer to drive and make judgments myself, not some programed chip. I do not drink and drive, so the idea of alcohol monitor on cars is just a way to increase the price. Heard once a guy that used a lot of aftershave could not start a car that had such a monitor.

All the "safety" gadgets raise the price of the vehicle, increase the weight thereby lowering performance and gas mileage. So many of these "safety" items are selective such as 5 mph bumpers. Only on passenger cars, not SUVs, pickup trucks etc. Pickup trucks all have a trailer hitch mount of some kind that is part of the chassis, a very solid steel piece whether the hitch is mounted or not. Pickup trucks and SUVs are over 50% (more like 75%) of car sales. Even the third brake light is redundant. Initially it did reduce some accidents. However after it became common the % reduction, went back to what it was. No savings but the lights are still mandated. Maybe an argument can be made for them anyway, just an example of a "safety" item that is overall not.

My rant for the day…..try to be a less than grumpy old man for the rest of the day, the shop beckons


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... so the idea of alcohol monitor on cars is just a way to increase the price…
> - 987Ron


Blood oaf *987*, however, an *alcohol dispenser/tap* would be a nice addition to my car… for those times when I'm too drunk to drive home.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got my custom hose hanger all done and installed. Used some 1 inch steel pipe fittings Dad seemed to have a large collection of. Little black paint, and a mounting block.


----------



## bandit571

Marnin ta ye…...


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- wake up and get ready for work…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron- use your own maple syrup…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


why you up so early hell i thought 4:15 was bad but your retired.ill take the pancakes and sausage.


----------



## corelz125

I'll take the old dryer over any new one.


----------



## 987Ron

Jack wakes up with a horrible hangover and a throbbing black eye.
The first thing he sees is a single rose on the side table and a note from his wife: Dear, breakfast is made. I've gone shopping to make you your favorite dinner tonight. I love you!

He stumbles to the kitchen and, sure enough, there's breakfast. Joe, he says to his son, what happened last night?

You came home soused and got that black eye tripping over a chair.

So, why the rose, breakfast, and sweet note from your mother?

Oh, that. Mom dragged you to the bedroom, and when she tried to take off your clothes, you screamed, 'Leave me alone, I'm married!'


----------



## sras

Ron - I remember back when airbags were being discussed and reading a quote from an automotive engineer:

"The best safety device in a car is a sharp stick pointing out from the steering wheel"

As to all the computerized gibberish in today's cars I'm convinced that while the mechanics of today's vehicles can easily go 500,000 miles the computers will kill them in 10 years.

LBD - your altar boy story had me laughing!


----------



## bandit571

Cased tools?









With built in drill index?









As for the new dryer?









been doing it's job….

Power Planer?









Also had work to do..









Thought since I paid almost $5 for the thing….I might want to see IF it works ( wear ear plugs)


----------



## Peteybadboy

Worked on some details - far from done

The paws are looking pretty good.

Guys building a home next to our rental, yelled over to see what I was doing. He appreciated the work.


----------



## 987Ron

Bare bear coming along nicely. Keeping track of the hours? I never do.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bear looks good!


----------



## pottz

lookin good petey.


----------



## 987Ron

Old tools with metal cases Dremel was Dad's the B&D saw was purchased by me in 1962 to build muffler racks in stores. Still use it occasionally.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* Greens are dead. They are replacing them. They must have mixed up Roundup wi9th fertilizer ;-))

Bear in coming along nicely.

*LBD* That was a funny story ;-)



> Ron - I remember back when airbags were being discussed and reading a quote from an automotive engineer:
> 
> "The best safety device in a car is a sharp stick pointing out from the steering wheel"
> 
> As to all the computerized gibberish in today s cars I m convinced that while the mechanics of today s vehicles can easily go 500,000 miles the computers will kill them in 10 years.
> 
> - sras


No doubt about both ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The vehicle alcohol sensor reminds me of a fellow I used to know. He and his drinking buddies did a *designated drunk* rather than a *designated driver.* The designated drunk did not drink. About 15 minutes before they were leaving he would stagger out of the bar. He would fumble around trying to open his car, enter it and fumble more trying to start it. He would drive away acting drunk to attract and occupy any officer watching for drunks. With the designated drunk eliminating any chance of having an issue, the partiers would be free from any intoxicated driving risks, eh?


----------



## corelz125

I have my father's old dremel in a silver metal case. Looks similar to yours Ron


----------



## corelz125

A teacher asks a student:

"What kind of woman would you like to be with when you're all grown up?"

"A woman like the moon!" Answers the kid.

"That's beautiful," breathes the teacher, "what a choice! Because you'd like her to be beautiful and radiant like the moon?"

"No, I'd like her to appear at night and disappear come morning!"


----------



## pottz

> A teacher asks a student:
> 
> "What kind of woman would you like to be with when you're all grown up?"
> 
> "A woman like the moon!" Answers the kid.
> 
> "That's beautiful," breathes the teacher, "what a choice! Because you'd like her to be beautiful and radiant like the moon?"
> 
> "No, I'd like her to appear at night and disappear come morning!"
> 
> - corelz125


good one.


----------



## splintergroup

How many women does it take to open a beer?

None, it should already be open when she brings it to you while you are on the couch watching the game.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> LBD - your altar boy story had me laughing!
> - sras


Thanks *sras* (and *Topa*)... it was the reluctance of that priest to share his vino that drove me away from the church… and they put a lock on the collection box. I can now pray for vino at home 24/7… the *gods* may not *rain* (vino) on me, but my local delivers.

BTW. It wasn't funny when that lousy *man in black* told my old man… I finished up a *boy with black*... where was *Child Protection* (from the clergy) back then? I spent many of my junior school days after that on spreading rumours (both true and false) about our local nuns and priests.


> ... The *paws* are looking pretty good…
> - Peteybadboy


You're certainly taking your time… would be quicker with less *paws*!


> ... Guys building a home next to our rental, yelled over to see what I was doing…
> - Peteybadboy


Maybe you should use a *silencer* on you carving kniives… Do you use a dust extractor?

*Cheeses you hoarders*... no wonder you oldies are bent (over),

















carting all those hulking boxed metal around… at least it took a *pinched nerve* and not a *bought old metal* one to slow me down.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*FAA asks airports to monitor passengers' alcohol intake, citing unruly behavior*










https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/faa-asks-airports-monitor-passengers-alcohol-intake-citing-unruly-behavior-n1276015


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *FAA asks airports to monitor passengers alcohol intake, citing unruly behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/faa-asks-airports-monitor-passengers-alcohol-intake-citing-unruly-behavior-n1276015
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Free-Dumb suppression!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *.. and they put a lock on the collection box. *
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


One of most offensive things I ever saw was a Christian fish symbol on the back of the idiot's pickup who risks lives and homes with structural, fire, and propane code violations ;-((


----------



## pottz

> *FAA asks airports to monitor passengers alcohol intake, citing unruly behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/faa-asks-airports-monitor-passengers-alcohol-intake-citing-unruly-behavior-n1276015
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey i didn't authorize that pic,ive got rights !!!!im callin my legal rights expert,little black duck!!!!!someones gonna pay.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *FAA asks airports to monitor passengers alcohol intake, citing unruly behavior*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/faa-asks-airports-monitor-passengers-alcohol-intake-citing-unruly-behavior-n1276015
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hey i didn t authorize that pic,ive got rights !!!!im callin my legal rights expert,little black duck!!!!!someones gonna pay.
> 
> - pottz


Thx for owning the pic, for I was worried that it might have been Petey our traveler…


----------



## corelz125

You can tell it's not Petey by the feet.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *.. and they put a lock on the collection box. *
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> One of most offensive things I ever saw was a Christian fish symbol on the back of the idiot s pickup who risks lives and homes with structural, fire, and propane code violations ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*What is the origin of the Christian fish symbol?*
https://www.christianitytoday.com/history/2008/august/what-is-origin-of-christian-fish-symbol.html










and we also have other symbols that spark our interests… my favorite…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> You can tell it s not Petey by the feet.
> 
> - corelz125


Hmmm. could it be Bandit's feet?


----------



## pottz

> You can tell it s not Petey by the feet.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Hmmm. could it be Bandit s feet?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no way too pretty for him-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - TopamaxSurvivor


Bloody *thongs*... should be tossed out for inappropriate dress.


> *What is the origin of the Christian fish symbol?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


*C'est ici*...








By the designers of *Pokémon*... the *shark* is the *god* of the seas.

No *Italian fish and chip* shops back then.


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Bloody *thongs*... should be tossed out for inappropriate dress.
> 
> *What is the origin of the Christian fish symbol?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> *C est ici*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the designers of *Pokémon*... the *shark* is the *god* of the seas.
> 
> No *Italian fish and chip* shops back then.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


damn i love fish and chips,mmmmmmmmmm! do not like that "fish" symbol though!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> and we also have other symbols that spark our interests… my favorite…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Here is my favorite; the Sons of Liberty carved in front of the trigger guard on flintlock rifles with a few simple chisel cuts to identify patriots.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... do not like that "fish" symbol though!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Forget *Pokémon*... maybe the enraged *god*









*Future Pacman*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I wonder if this beaver is a Lumber Jock?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Look familiar ? ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all

Corelz good one on the feet.

Family heading out today. Sis will drive 12 hrs straight, bro and mom 1 1/2 hrs. I go 500 max a day.

Duck are you in lock down? I have read that Australia is in lock down.

I will work on the bear some more today. Feet and Fur details.

Have a good day


----------



## corelz125

Nice carving on the rifle.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Look familiar ? ;-))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Least we do not forget…*










*Hiroshima*

On August 6, 1945, during World War II (1939-45), an American B-29 bomber dropped the world's first deployed atomic bomb over the Japanese city of Hiroshima.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duck are you in lock down? I have read that Australia is in lock down.
> - Peteybadboy


Not Australia, just Victoria. We're in our 6th lockdown, with only 6 cases, we have a full statewide lockdown thanks to our premier *Chaiman Dan* (great friends of *China*), while other state(s) with well over 200 cases/day are only in sporadic local lockdowns. 
Our stats is nowhere near you *Yankee* go getters', but our population is nowhere as *licentious*. Once it gets out of hand it *"cactus Marcus, Benedictus… etc…"*.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Melbourne plunges back into coronavirus lockdown a week after leaving it*

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/melbourne-plunges-back-into-coronavirus-lockdown-a-week-after-leaving-it/ar-AAMXGLs


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Up and functional, let's leave it at that


----------



## 987Ron

morning all. Rain today, but cooler, 85. Coffee, English muffin, country ham slice and ready for the day.

Sometimes wonder how the world would function without me. Daughter-in-law ask if me to let the Corgi out this am , wife needs an errand run, daughter has a broken necklace to fix and a battery to replace in something, neighbor ask if I could look at a table with a missing leaf. etc etc. Nice to be wanted? Hmmm

Grumpy old man again will try to do better.

God, god, GOD, gods, what does it matter? To me it is what you believe and how you practice and live your life, religion or not. To much fuss about a lot of things these days, race, politics, health, belief. A bit of tolerance sure could make everyone's life more enjoyable.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... A bit of tolerance sure could make everyone s life more enjoyable.
> - 987Ron


There were *Russian* soldiers that tried to run me over with a tank back in '56, a un-insured drink driver that wrote off my newly re-built Mk.II Ford Zephyr in '70, an ex wife that cleaned me out back in '81 and friends that have abandoned me and done the dirty on me all my life… all that I can forgive, forget and tolerate… 
However, sorry *987*... there is no such word as tolerance in any language, race, religion, politics or health when it comes to *sideways pictures*... I'm ready to go to bed and pray to *all the gods*, knowing full well that some r-soles will post *sideway pictures* here tomorrow and assist in me persisting with my *grumpier* than you tag!


----------



## pottz

> morning all. Rain today, but cooler, 85. Coffee, English muffin, country ham slice and ready for the day.
> 
> Sometimes wonder how the world would function without me. Daughter-in-law ask if me to let the Corgi out this am , wife needs an errand run, daughter has a broken necklace to fix and a battery to replace in something, neighbor ask if I could look at a table with a missing leaf. etc etc. Nice to be wanted? Hmmm
> 
> Grumpy old man again will try to do better.
> 
> God, god, GOD, gods, what does it matter? To me it is what you believe and how you practice and live your life, religion or not. To much fuss about a lot of things these days, race, politics, health, belief. A bit of tolerance sure could make everyone s life more enjoyable.
> 
> - 987Ron


thank you ron well said,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*God or god? to Capitalize or Not to Capitalize*

pottz or Pottz

ron or Ron

Duck always capitalized

https://www.learnreligions.com/god-or-god-to-capitalize-or-not-to-capitalize-249823


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

DW, yes it is proper, it is respectful, it is used as an insult. I agree. 
However grammar is dead, listen and read the writings of Univ. students. Texting has helped kill grammar. Am guilty myself. While God or god is above LOL or SWMBO most modern people do not care or know. 
Had my say, I'll leave it. 
"Keep the faith, baby; spread it gently and walk together, children," Adam Clayton Powell, Jr. quote.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, yes it is proper, it is respectful, it is used as an insult. I agree.
> *However grammar is dead, listen and read the writings of Univ. students. * Texting has helped kill grammar. Am guilty myself. While God or god is above LOL or SWMBO most modern people do not care or know.
> Had my say, I ll leave it.
> *"Keep the faith, baby; spread it gently and walk together, children,"* Adam Clayton Powell, Jr. quote.
> 
> - 987Ron


Grammar is not dead… attacked but not dead… IMO it is important to encourage people to work for betterment. Your post encouraged pottz or Pottz to take the easy route for communication. IMO I would rather take the high ground on Grammer…

*Texting has helped kill grammar* maybe it has but if you are looking to interact with professionals then follow

https://owl.purdue.edu/owl/research_and_citation/mla_style/mla_formatting_and_style_guide/mla_formatting_and_style_guide.html

This is taught in the H/S classrooms of today

Love you ron or Ron


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- FYI if this helps with "fonts"

https://www.dafont.com/


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron- FYI if this helps with "fonts"
> 
> https://www.dafont.com/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Saved it, I had found the font I was looking for and downloaded into both Word and Lightburn. Used it on the Villa Aguila slate coasters. Thanks.

Grammar. Back when I was working we had a rule that the briefest, quickest, most to the point communication was the best. I.e a yes or no to a question often was the answer or a price was a simple $56.33 or whatever it was. Saved reading time, sending time, and was more precise. Agree grammar is good often saves misunderstandings.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ron- FYI if this helps with "fonts"
> 
> https://www.dafont.com/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Saved it, I had found the font I was looking for and downloaded into both Word and Lightburn. Used it on the Villa Aguila slate coasters. Thanks.
> 
> Grammar. Back when I was working we had a rule that the briefest, quickest, most to the point communication was the best. I.e a yes or no to a question often was the answer or a price was a simple $56.33 or whatever it was. Saved reading time, sending time, and was more precise. * Agree grammar is good often saves misunderstandings.
> *
> - 987Ron


Pottz the "bold" is for you my friend…


----------



## bandit571

Something to ponder….









Picked this this morning…









Only had one battery, though…









Hmmm…


----------



## pottz

> Ron- FYI if this helps with "fonts"
> 
> https://www.dafont.com/
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Saved it, I had found the font I was looking for and downloaded into both Word and Lightburn. Used it on the Villa Aguila slate coasters. Thanks.
> 
> Grammar. Back when I was working we had a rule that the briefest, quickest, most to the point communication was the best. I.e a yes or no to a question often was the answer or a price was a simple $56.33 or whatever it was. Saved reading time, sending time, and was more precise. * Agree grammar is good often saves misunderstandings.
> *
> - 987Ron
> 
> Pottz the "bold" is for you my friend…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


no misunderstandings on my part ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Nice carving on the rifle.
> 
> - corelz125


Thanks. I probably need practice to do it again ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Grammar is not dead… attacked but not dead… IMO it is important to encourage people to work for betterment. Your post encouraged pottz or Pottz to take the easy route for communication. IMO I would rather take the high ground on Grammer…
> 
> *Texting has helped kill grammar* maybe it has but if you are looking to interact with professionals then follow
> 
> https://owl.purdue.edu/owl/research_and_citation/mla_style/mla_formatting_and_style_guide/mla_formatting_and_style_guide.html
> 
> This is taught in the H/S classrooms of today
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


How about a Garage lesson? Start by sorting out to, too, and two ;-)) Follow up with their, there, and they're? ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Something to ponder….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this this morning…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only had one battery, though…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm…
> 
> - bandit571


Definitely worth a buck if the battery will take a charge.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> morning all. Rain today, but cooler, 85. Coffee, English muffin, country ham slice and ready for the day.
> 
> Sometimes wonder how the world would function without me. Daughter-in-law ask if me to let the Corgi out this am , wife needs an errand run, daughter has a broken necklace to fix and a battery to replace in something, neighbor ask if I could look at a table with a missing leaf. etc etc. Nice to be wanted? Hmmm
> 
> Grumpy old man again will try to do better.
> 
> God, god, GOD, gods, what does it matter? To me it is what you believe and how you practice and live your life, religion or not. To much fuss about a lot of things these days, race, politics, health, belief. * A bit of tolerance sure could make everyone s life more enjoyable. *
> 
> - 987Ron


It definitely would! Narcissism crisis is not likely to ever end with social media reinforcement.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Predatory Banks at Walmarts Made Over 100 Percent of Profits From Overdraft Fees. These banks leave Welles Fargo corruption in the dust!

https://truthout.org/articles/predatory-banks-at-walmarts-made-over-100-percent-of-profits-from-overdraft-fees/?eType=EmailBlastContent&eId=3be7f21f-cc59-4b04-b6a9-2d1032fd47e1


----------



## Peteybadboy

Decided to leave the shore tomorrow. Taking 95 S for the first time in a long time. Hope we can get past DC. The traffic around DC might be the worst in the country. LA maybe worse? Truck is just about packed except for what we need for dinner and the AM.

Just remembered my nephew is getting married in Oct. I have to get on making him a "wedding box" picked up some "lace wood" for the sides.


----------



## corelz125

LBD these are all Duck inspired

Two prostitutes were riding around town with a sign on top of their car which said: "Two Prostitutes - $50.00."

A policeman seeing the sign stopped them and told them they'd either have to remove the sign Or go to jail.

Just at that time, another car passed with a sign saying: "JESUS SAVES."

One of the girls asked the officer, "How come you don't stop them?!"

"Well, that's a little different; the officer smiled "Their sign pertains to religion."

So the two ladies of the night frowned as they took their sign down and drove off.

The following day found the same police officer in the area when he noticed the two ladies driving around with a large sign on their car again.

Figuring he had an easy bust, he began to catch up with them when he noticed the new sign which now read:

"Two Fallen Angels Seeking Peter - $50.00."


----------



## pottz

> While doing a vasectomy, the doctor slipped and cut off one of the man's balls.
> To avoid a huge malpractice suit, he decided to replace the ball with on onion.
> Several weeks later the patient returned for a checkup.
> "How's your sex life?" the doctor asked.
> "Pretty good," the man said, to the doctor's relief.
> But then he added, "I've had some strange side effects though."
> "What's that?" the doctor asks anxiously
> "Well, every time I urinate, my eyes water.
> When my wife gives me @#4l, she gets heartburn, and
> every time I pass a hamburger stand I get a hard-on!"
> 
> - corelz125












two winners buddy.should send the buzzards to the perch.


----------



## bandit571

Just sitting around…doing Laundry today?









and…we have a glue up going on..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*"Two Fallen Angels Seeking Peter - $50.00."*

) Definitely worth a trip to the perch ;-))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... or *SWMBO*...
> - 987Ron


Now that is entering the minimum of *god* level… Many may consider elevation!


> ... *Grammar* is not dead…
> - Desert_Woodworker


*Frasier* is not dead… but the TV show is… 'cept for re-pits.


> Only had one battery, though…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm…
> 
> - bandit571


Sometimes one can just waste even $1.


----------



## corelz125

Check out Pontics post. Seems he can use a few words of support.


----------



## pottz

> Check out Pontics post. Seems he can use a few words of support.
> 
> - corelz125


thank you for the heads up,i did.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Two prostitutes were riding *around town* ...
> - corelz125
> 
> ) Definitely worth a trip to the perch ;-))
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Hell 2 for $50… Either an old joke *OR*

Worth a trip *around town*...


----------



## pottz

> Two prostitutes were riding *around town* ...
> - corelz125
> 
> ) Definitely worth a trip to the perch ;-))
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Hell 2 for $50… Either an old joke *OR*
> 
> Worth a trip *around town*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yeah it's cheap but the doctor bill to cure it wont be.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> yeah it s cheap but the doctor bill to cure it wont be.
> - pottz


K… Just between you and me, how much did it cost?


----------



## pottz

> yeah it s cheap but the doctor bill to cure it wont be.
> - pottz
> 
> K… Just between you and me, how much did it cost?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


always baitin me ducks ! ill never tell.


----------



## bandit571

Need to post a video about now….Charlie Daniels Band: "Long haired Country Boy"....or, Travis Tritt doing a cover of that song…..

"Poor girl wants to get married, Rich Girl wants to flirt" 
Rich man goes to college..A Poor man goes to work"

A Drunkard wants another drink of Wine
A politician wants you vote..

I don't need much of anything, but I will take another Toke"

"If you don't like the way I'm living, just leave this long haired Country Boy alone"


----------



## pottz

> Need to post a video about now….Charlie Daniels Band: "Long haired Country Boy"....or, Travis Tritt doing a cover of that song…..
> 
> "Poor girl wants to get married, Rich Girl wants to flirt"
> Rich man goes to college..A Poor man goes to work"
> 
> A Drunkard wants another drink of Wine
> A politician wants you vote..
> 
> I don t need much of anything, but I will take another Toke"
> 
> "If you don t like the way I m living, just leave this long haired Country Boy alone"
> 
> - bandit571


*damn straight bandit.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* I came across this Lightburn video that you may find helpful…

*Using Print and Cut to recover a project*





Ps Please send a new Duke story…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Rules for Drinking Alone at a Bar*










https://www.gq.com/story/rules-for-drinking-alone-at-a-bar


----------



## pottz

> *The Rules for Drinking Alone at a Bar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gq.com/story/rules-for-drinking-alone-at-a-bar
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


rules for drinking? the only rule i have is dont tell me their are rules ! when im drinking get the the hell outta my way,or get ready to get knocked on your ass-lol. now buy me a drink and shut up!!!!!!! ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Chilled at 38 degree's and maybe it is time to light the burn barrel?


----------



## pottz

> Chilled at 38 degree s and maybe it is time to light the burn barrel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah it needs to be that cold so you can drink it without throwing up.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *The Rules for Drinking Alone at a Bar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gq.com/story/rules-for-drinking-alone-at-a-bar
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Go to Cheers Bar and Grill. Sit is Norm's seat. It is popular, but people move on. Be patient.

https://cheersboston.com/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Chilled at 38 degree s and maybe it is time to light the burn barrel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That barrel is banned. No open flames west of the Missississississippi until fire season ends in November.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

********************tatle is truly insane! ;-(( They should complain to L&I under OSHA standards.

'Enough is enough': King County Courthouse workers rally over safety concerns

During a Friday rally, King County Courthouse employees shared numerous stories about being threatened and attacked.

https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/seattle/king-county-courthouse-workers-rally-safety/281-fad1faa0-340d-4c6f-99a1-cd534f1b0291


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz thanks for the heads up on Pontic.

Packing up the truck and hitting the road.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Ah another day in the trenches. LOL


----------



## 987Ron

Morning….coffee with the big brave dog. Cool and humid, rain later.


> *Ron-* I came across this Lightburn video that you may find helpful…
> 
> *Using Print and Cut to recover a project*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps Please send a new Duke story…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW thanks for the lightburn video…filed it away for future use if needed.

Duke is a big dog, lots of energy. Does not pay much attention to other dogs or people on the golf course…..However, first big thunderstorm with lots of lightening. Wanted out into the dark garage…up against the door, Got him calmed and sat on the floor with him, his head in my lap, quivered every time the thunder boomed. Terrified! Big Brave Dog. Storm slacked a bit and took him to his crate, left the door open. After the storm passed he did not want to come out, did not want to go out for his final Pee before bedtime. Coaxed with chunks of a weiner. The old 13 yr old Lab slept through the whole thing. This am he is back to normal… Previous owner did not do much good for the dog, must have left him out in any storms.

Sat chores and a small bit of shop time..


----------



## corelz125

As expected good show of support from everyone in here. 
Not many loud noises bother the dire wolf. Thunder storms he doesnt even lift his head but when the refrigerator opens he gets up.


----------



## 987Ron

> when the refrigerator opens he gets up.
> 
> - corelz125


Not only does Duke get up he wants to nose in and pick something or all out.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> when the refrigerator opens he gets up.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Not only does Duke get up he wants to nose in and pick something or all out.
> 
> - 987Ron


LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Amid the Labor Shortage, Robots Step in to Make the French Fries*
https://www.wsj.com/articles/restaurant-robots-kitchen-labor-shortage-11628290623


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron nice update on Duke…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Made it to Charlottesville va. I know not very far 95 was a disaster. (rain and back roads to get out west a bit) 95- mi to go. Scotch in hand. Never going that way again!

There is a cool custom furniture store walking distance from the Hotel (guy studied under Narasimha) prices are reasonable for that level of work. Hardwoodartisans.com

BTW my 9 lb dawg is not afraid of thunder and we get BIG storms in s/w fla. My girl Kona would be in my lap shaking.

Ron a thunder shirt helped her a lot. Nice you sat w Duke. That is bonding.

DW mark my words - 15+ buck and hr min. and there will be robots.

Have a good night.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The freeways do not meet Eisenhower's standards, eh?

My dogs never liked fireworks or thunder, but my Irish Setter/ Springer cross did not mind shotguns out hunting ;-)

Hardwoodartisans.com looks good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *The freeways do not meet Eisenhower s standards, eh?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Additional info- " Because of his experiences, President Eisenhower fought hard to get Congress to pass the Federal-Aid Highway Act of 1956. For that reason, he is called "The Father of the Interstate System." To honor him for that "personal and absolute decision," Congress passed a bill in 1990 that changed the legal name of the Interstate System. It is now called The Dwight D. Eisenhower National System of Interstate and Defense Highways."*

*Why President Dwight D. Eisenhower Understood We Needed the Interstate System*
https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/interstate/brainiacs/eisenhowerinterstate.cfm

IMO the highways were created to move military transport from north to south and east and west… not for Petey (no disrespect meant) and people with RVs per se. Side note: Does anyone remember when FEMA tried to evacuate the mass from the south to safety from the hurricanes.










Looks similar to get vaccinated recently.

additional info: https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/interstate/interstatemyths.cfm

Welcome home Petey…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz, Top Max banned the burn barrel…










Off to heal my torn rotator cuff (duck wing) but will be on the perch…










Twist of bottle caps are no problem with the official opener… the Church key opener… this is where men and boys learned to open a beer… enjoy


----------



## bandit571

Clamps have been removed…nothing flew apart..









Top compartment looks nice and clean..








Guess I could start on building 5 drawers…and a lid?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, Top Max banned the burn barrel…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to heal my torn rotator cuff (duck wing) but will be on the perch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twist of bottle caps are no problem with the official opener… the Church key opener… this is where men and boys learned to open a beer… enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i gave the burn barrel the thumbs down a long time ago.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz the barrel is gone and it is Saturday night what is the topic otherwise; off to the sleeping perch…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz the barrel is gone and it is Saturday night what is the topic otherwise; off to the sleeping perch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not sure been spending a lot of time over at the beer swap,great bunch of guys there.the last day or so it's been about chili's from new mexico.gettin hooked up with some dried, powdered and a ristra when available come october.you should join next time,but you dont drink beer…...oh sorry,real beer.your long necks would not cut it.


----------



## 987Ron

> Twist of bottle caps are no problem with the official opener… the Church key opener… this is where men and boys learned to open a beer… enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


A bit modern DW I do remember the Church Key Openers but not the following


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- Pottz being the younger "old-timer" maybe he remembers soda pop…










or maybe Boones Farm Apple wine drink…










and the phone booth…


----------



## corelz125

This might be from Seattle

A young couple got married and went away on their honeymoon.
After two weeks they came back and finally put away all of the presents they received from friends and family.
Since this was a new home, the process took some time.
A week later, they received in the mail two tickets for a popular show where tickets were impossible to get.
They were very excited and warmed by the gesture of the person who sent this.
Inside the envelope, however, was only a small piece of paper with a single line, "Guess who sent them."
The pair had much fun trying to identify the donor, but failed in the effort.
They went to the theatre, and had a wonderful time.
On their return home late at night, still trying to guess the identity of the unknown host, they found the house stripped of every article of value.
And on the bare table in the dining room was a piece of paper on which was written in the same hand as the enclosure with the tickets: "Now you know!"


----------



## pottz

> Ron- Pottz being the younger "old-timer" maybe he remembers soda pop…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe Boones Farm Apple wine drink…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the phone booth…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh yeah.then came the pull tabs that got tossed ever where.never drank boones farm but drank a lot of wine coolers,bartles and jaymes,california cooler.at the peak there were over 200,then it just collapsed to nothing.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> and the phone booth…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Talking about *phone booths*... Australia is now providing *free payphone* (forgive the ox-u-moron) calls.

Companion models inside the booth, are not included.


----------



## pottz

> and the phone booth…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Talking about *phone booths*... Australia is now providing *free payphone* (forgive the ox-u-moron) calls.
> 
> Companion models inside the booth, are not included.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


lucky bastards !!!!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelez- +1 on the DW joke…. Thx

We all know Pottz will have a comment on what should be the next joke…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> and the phone booth…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Talking about *phone booths*... Australia is now providing *free payphone* (forgive the ox-u-moron) calls.
> 
> Companion models inside the booth, are not included.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*"Payphones have been part of Australia's landscape since they were first used in the 1880's…"*
https://ausdroid.net/2021/08/03/free-forever-telstra-phonebooth-calls-to-australian-standard-fixed-line-and-mobile-numbers/

Then this happens to "public telephones"










Ps Duck is that your tele number in the pic?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Told my kids about pay phones, they looked at me like I spoke in ancient Egyptian.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit should comment on the importance of the payphone while he was in the military. Gunny what did you have while serving, should you want to share?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bandit should comment on the importance of the payphone while he was in the military. Gunny what did you have while serving, should you want to share?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Onboard ship we had call center, never used it. On post we had both banks of pay phones and a call center. rare I used them. Was not one to call home. When in Iraq we had various call centers. BUT you had to have a calling card to use the phone. Just the way it was set up. Never used them as well. I sent an email once every blue moon to let people know I was alive.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Bandit should comment on the importance of the payphone while he was in the military. Gunny what did you have while serving, should you want to share?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Onboard ship we had call center, never used it. On post we had both banks of pay phones and a call center. rare I used them. Was not one to call home. When in Iraq we had various call centers. BUT you had to have a calling card to use the phone. Just the way it was set up. Never used them as well. *I sent an email once every blue moon to let people know I was alive. *
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


This sounds like our Gunny :>)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good night all…


----------



## pottz

> Bandit should comment on the importance of the payphone while he was in the military. Gunny what did you have while serving, should you want to share?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Onboard ship we had call center, never used it. On post we had both banks of pay phones and a call center. rare I used them. Was not one to call home. When in Iraq we had various call centers. BUT you had to have a calling card to use the phone. Just the way it was set up. Never used them as well. *I sent an email once every blue moon to let people know I was alive. *
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> This sounds like our Gunny :>)
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


dw maybe you can learn from that,postl us every blue moon-lmao!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Bandit should comment on the importance of the payphone while he was in the military. Gunny what did you have while serving, should you want to share?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Onboard ship we had call center, never used it. On post we had both banks of pay phones and a call center. rare I used them. Was not one to call home. When in Iraq we had various call centers. BUT you had to have a calling card to use the phone. Just the way it was set up. Never used them as well. *I sent an email once every blue moon to let people know I was alive. *
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> This sounds like our Gunny :>)
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> dw maybe you can learn from that,postl us every blue moon-lmao!!!
> 
> - pottz


+1 I am up for I can only sleep a few hours at a time due to my rotator cuff shoulder injury. As I say to our missing Top Max…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

"President Joe Biden said Friday he would leave it up to the Defense Department to decide whether the COVID-19 vaccine should be mandatory for U.S. troops once it receives full approval from the Food and Drug Administration."










https://www.military.com/daily-news/2021/04/30/biden-making-covid-vaccine-mandatory-troops-im-going-leave-it-military.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This might be from Seattle
> 
> A young couple got married and went away on their honeymoon.
> After two weeks they came back and finally put away all of the presents they received from friends and family.
> Since this was a new home, the process took some time.
> A week later, they received in the mail two tickets for a popular show where tickets were impossible to get.
> They were very excited and warmed by the gesture of the person who sent this.
> Inside the envelope, however, was only a small piece of paper with a single line, "Guess who sent them."
> The pair had much fun trying to identify the donor, but failed in the effort.
> They went to the theatre, and had a wonderful time.
> On their return home late at night, still trying to guess the identity of the unknown host, they found the house stripped of every article of value.
> And on the bare table in the dining room was a piece of paper on which was written in the same hand as the enclosure with the tickets: "Now you know!"
> 
> - corelz125


Probably not here. They do not have that kind of consideration here. They do home invasions. A couple weeks ago there was a guy that was tied up in his home then kidnapped is his own SUV when they added auto theft to the list the prosecutors will ignore if the cops find the lowlifes. .


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> +1 I am up for I can only sleep a few hours at a time due to my rotator cuff shoulder injury. As I say to our missing Top Max…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm not MIA or AWOL ;-) BBQ with SWMBO, dau, and g-dau.

Plan of 6 months with that rotary cuff ;-(( I'm 4 months in and hoping to be OK by Christmas. ;-(( ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> "President Joe Biden said Friday he would leave it up to the Defense Department to decide whether the COVID-19 vaccine should be mandatory for U.S. troops once it receives full approval from the Food and Drug Administration."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.military.com/daily-news/2021/04/30/biden-making-covid-vaccine-mandatory-troops-im-going-leave-it-military.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Our grandson had mandatory in Navy Reserves.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> +1 I am up for I can only sleep a few hours at a time due to my rotator cuff shoulder injury. As I say to our missing Top Max…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I m not MIA or AWOL ;-) BBQ with SWMBO, dau, and g-dau.
> 
> Plan of 6 months with that rotary cuff ;-(( I m 4 months in and hoping to be OK by Christmas. ;-(( ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thx I totally agree with you. In your opinion is PT helping?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *The freeways do not meet Eisenhower s standards, eh?*
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *Additional info- " Because of his experiences, President Eisenhower fought hard to get Congress to pass the Federal-Aid Highway Act of 1956. For that reason, he is called "The Father of the Interstate System." To honor him for that "personal and absolute decision," Congress passed a bill in 1990 that changed the legal name of the Interstate System. It is now called The Dwight D. Eisenhower National System of Interstate and Defense Highways."*
> 
> *Why President Dwight D. Eisenhower Understood We Needed the Interstate System*
> https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/interstate/brainiacs/eisenhowerinterstate.cfm
> 
> IMO the highways were created to move military transport from north to south and east and west… not for Petey (no disrespect meant) and people with RVs per se. Side note: Does anyone remember when FEMA tried to evacuate the mass from the south to safety from the hurricanes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks similar to get vaccinated recently.
> 
> additional info: https://www.fhwa.dot.gov/interstate/interstatemyths.cfm
> 
> Welcome home Petey…
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is correct. I remember reading about it in the Weekly Reader when Eisenhower got the law passed. He did it because it took several months to cross the US with a convoy when he was a young officer. Weekly Reader said we would be able to cross the US without stopping at a stoplight. The last light was in North Bend, WA about 20 miles east of Seattle. The last section to be completed was on Mercer Island in Lake Washington. It is the most expensive section built I believe. Mercer Island did not want the freeway crossing the north end of the island. A friend's dad was a leader delaying that section for 20 years! They finally crossed the island in a tunnel.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 on the interstate comment


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Has anyone been following the 2021 Olympic medal count? Here is the latest count and I hope that the US can keep the lead with Gold over China and the others…

1 United States 39 41 33 113
2 China 38 32 18 88

Does anybody remember when the rivalry between the US and China? This is new to me…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thx I totally agree with you. In your opinion is PT helping?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It is the only way to fix it. I had surgery 20 years ago. Without PT I would not be able to lift my hand overhead. I knew a guy who didn't bother. He said he was an engineer and didn't have any need to lift his hand overhead. He couldn't!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Has anyone been following the 2021 Olympic medal count? Here is the latest count and I hope that the US can keep the lead with Gold over China and the others…
> 
> 1 United States 39 41 33 113
> 2 China 38 32 18 88
> 
> Does anybody remember when the rivalry between the US and China? This is new to me…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I see it one in a while. Last time I saw a count we were kicking everyone's @$$ but Chine has a few more golds but fewer medals overall.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Gunny what did you have while serving,...
> - Desert Woodworker


Probably a *charcuterie board*!


> ... I can only sleep a few hours at a time due to my rotator cuff shoulder injury…


Poor excuse… my issue is I keep wetting the bed and for a duck I prefer dry sheets…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all.

Bandit nice work.

Pottz "IKEA" took a few min to catch that.

500+ miles is the goal today. Somewhere south of Ron and Gunny


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..too bleeding early…


----------



## corelz125

My type of breakfast Bob.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning, breakfast over, coffee time.

For all you feline affectionadoes (I know probably spelled it wrong) today is International Cat Day. Duke and I will not be celebrating it but for the rest of you Happy Cat Day. Have no idea what one would do to celebrate it.

As previously stated, Duke and thunderstorms do not get along. At the trainers suggestion turned on some YouTube videos of thunderstorms using the stereo to get the bass effect. He ignores them. 
Cut up wieners are the training treat of choice. Will supply the brand name we are using as you might want to buy stock in that company. The rep for Victor Dog Food company gave us a couple bags of their dog treats and he likes them as well. Haven't found any food he doesn't like.

Have a great day, keep the therapy going.


----------



## bandit571

May TRY to build a drawer, or two, today…...

1st Breakfast..pills
2nd Breakfast…Sausage Breakfast Bowl..

Waiting on that to settle in..before any shoptime….


----------



## bandit571

Yard sale finds from Saturday..









$1 for a Quick Clamp? Can also be set up as a spreader….
And..$2 for a box of parts..









Has a nice selection in there..









Owners had completely redone all the cabinets in their house….and threw the old ones into a bag…

I don't know…









Maybe too fancy for a tool chest?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

> - Desert_Woodworker


+! add everywhere.


----------



## pottz

> Has anyone been following the 2021 Olympic medal count? Here is the latest count and I hope that the US can keep the lead with Gold over China and the others…
> 
> 1 United States 39 41 33 113
> 2 China 38 32 18 88
> 
> Does anybody remember when the rivalry between the US and China? This is new to me…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats what i saw this morning as the final numbers,so we came out 1 gold ahead.clobbered russia quite well.probably pissed putin off,good!


----------



## corelz125

I have a couple of those quick clamps. They suck. I broke 1. The F style clamps or aluminum bar clamps are much better


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Has anyone been following the 2021 Olympic medal count? Here is the latest count and I hope that the US can keep the lead with Gold over China and the others…
> 
> 1 United States 39 41 33 113
> 2 China 38 32 18 88
> 
> Does anybody remember when the rivalry between the US and China? This is new to me…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thats what i saw this morning as the final numbers,so we came out 1 gold ahead.clobbered russia quite well.probably pissed putin off,good!
> 
> - pottz


Probably ;-)) I wonder if their new committee is using drugs that are harder to detect?


----------



## bandit571

For a dollar bill…meh…..can be used as a spreader, too. Had one when they first came out….this one needs the rust cleaned up (Twas a Rust Hunt, anyway?)

Somewhere, this morning…I seemed to have tweeked me left knee…makes waking and standing a bit rough.


----------



## pottz

> I have a couple of those quick clamps. They suck. I broke 1. The F style clamps or aluminum bar clamps are much better
> 
> - corelz125


i have a bunch of the irwin ones,there only good for light clamping.the reverse style ones come in handy sometimes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Anyone thinking of moving here needs to be aware ;-((

MONROE, Wash. - The Washington State Department of Corrections (DOC) is looking to cut $80 million out of its budget over the next two years.
Arthur Longworth, who is serving a life sentence for murder at the Monroe Correctional Complex, spoke exclusively with KING 5. He said the announcement has incarcerated individuals on edge and unsure of their futures.

"You know, my initial reaction to that was anxiety over what that might mean," said Longworth. "The anxiety comes from people realizing that a lot of us are going to be moved away from our home base and our families and friends.´

Do you think the guy he killed had any anxiety? Any impact on family and friends?

https://www.king5.com/amp/article/news/local/inmates-anxious-plan-close-prison-units-washington-state/281-e9202a86-b5cc-4918-b04b-7ea4f4997f4f


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Science Behind Why the Delta Variant Is Spreading Covid-19 Faster*










https://www.wsj.com/video/series/wsj-explains/the-science-behind-why-the-delta-variant-is-spreading-covid-19-faster/5E33020B-2FA6-4607-99B8-95CFE1068E06?mod=trending_now_video_1


----------



## corelz125

DW and Bob will get a kick out of this one. Pottz scroll past it

A man obsessed with trains finally steals one and immediately crashes it, killing several people…

At the trial, the man is found guilty of multiple murders and sentenced to death.

Before he faces his sentence, he's offered a last meal, and asks for a single banana, which is given to him. The next day, he's led to the electric chair. They strap him in, pull the switch, and… nothing happens.

There's never been a failure before. But because you cannot punish a person twice for the same crime, the court is forced to let him go free.

Within a week's time, naturally, the man, who is obsessed with trains, goes and steals another one. He doesn't care that he can't drive it or that he failed catastrophically before; he is obsessed with trains and his only desire is to operate one. As before, he crashes it, and kills several people. Again, he stands trial, and again, he is sentenced to death, showing no remorse, only delight that he got to operate the train.

His last meal request is a single banana.

When he goes to the chair, the executioner pulls the switch, but nothing happens. He goes free again.

The train-obsessed maniac, once more on the loose, wastes no time in hijacking a train and crashing it.

His trial is speedy, because this has already happened twice, and he is sentenced to death. They ask him what he'd like for his last meal.

"A single banana," he says.

"Oh, no you don't, you son of a bitch. We're on to you, now. We know all about your little banana trick, and you're not escaping this time!" The guards refuse his request, and instead serve him a standard last meal of steak, potatoes, and berry cobbler.

The next morning they strap him into the electric chair, pull the switch, and… nothing happens.

"Did you give him the banana?" demands the head guard.

"No, sir! He asked for the banana but we didn't give it to him, we swear!" says one of the guards.

Turns out the banana had nothing to do with anything. He was just a really bad conductor.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelez- + smiles


----------



## bandit571

^ Groan….....may have to head for the shop…after that one….Laundry Detail…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I found this interesting and thoughts good or bad on it?*










mlcswoodworking.com
Katana® Edge Banding, Bull Nose and Edge Beading Router Bits
Katana Edge Banding and Bull Nose Router Bits have state-of-the art features such as micro-grain carbide tips and anti-kickback bodies and safety gauge shanks


----------



## corelz125

Gunny how much longer until you walk into to work and find this one day?


----------



## corelz125

DW those bits are used by hand no computer machining. What are you doing looking at stuff like that? I think I have a similar set from MLCS. The Katana bits are pretty decent bits.


----------



## pottz

> DW and Bob will get a kick out of this one. Pottz scroll past it
> 
> A man obsessed with trains finally steals one and immediately crashes it, killing several people…
> 
> At the trial, the man is found guilty of multiple murders and sentenced to death.
> 
> Before he faces his sentence, he's offered a last meal, and asks for a single banana, which is given to him. The next day, he's led to the electric chair. They strap him in, pull the switch, and… nothing happens.
> 
> There's never been a failure before. But because you cannot punish a person twice for the same crime, the court is forced to let him go free.
> 
> Within a week's time, naturally, the man, who is obsessed with trains, goes and steals another one. He doesn't care that he can't drive it or that he failed catastrophically before; he is obsessed with trains and his only desire is to operate one. As before, he crashes it, and kills several people. Again, he stands trial, and again, he is sentenced to death, showing no remorse, only delight that he got to operate the train.
> 
> His last meal request is a single banana.
> 
> When he goes to the chair, the executioner pulls the switch, but nothing happens. He goes free again.
> 
> The train-obsessed maniac, once more on the loose, wastes no time in hijacking a train and crashing it.
> 
> His trial is speedy, because this has already happened twice, and he is sentenced to death. They ask him what he'd like for his last meal.
> 
> "A single banana," he says.
> 
> "Oh, no you don't, you son of a bitch. We're on to you, now. We know all about your little banana trick, and you're not escaping this time!" The guards refuse his request, and instead serve him a standard last meal of steak, potatoes, and berry cobbler.
> 
> The next morning they strap him into the electric chair, pull the switch, and… nothing happens.
> 
> "Did you give him the banana?" demands the head guard.
> 
> "No, sir! He asked for the banana but we didn't give it to him, we swear!" says one of the guards.
> 
> Turns out the banana had nothing to do with anything. He was just a really bad conductor.
> 
> - corelz125


damn i should have listened to you ;-\


----------



## pottz

> *I found this interesting and thoughts good or bad on it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mlcswoodworking.com
> Katana® Edge Banding, Bull Nose and Edge Beading Router Bits
> Katana Edge Banding and Bull Nose Router Bits have state-of-the art features such as micro-grain carbide tips and anti-kickback bodies and safety gauge shanks
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ive seen those before,id say good.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW and Bob will get a kick out of this one. Pottz scroll past it
> 
> A man obsessed with trains finally steals one and immediately crashes it, killing several people…
> 
> At the trial, the man is found guilty of multiple murders and sentenced to death.
> 
> Before he faces his sentence, he's offered a last meal, and asks for a single banana, which is given to him. The next day, he's led to the electric chair. They strap him in, pull the switch, and… nothing happens.
> 
> There's never been a failure before. But because you cannot punish a person twice for the same crime, the court is forced to let him go free.
> 
> Within a week's time, naturally, the man, who is obsessed with trains, goes and steals another one. He doesn't care that he can't drive it or that he failed catastrophically before; he is obsessed with trains and his only desire is to operate one. As before, he crashes it, and kills several people. Again, he stands trial, and again, he is sentenced to death, showing no remorse, only delight that he got to operate the train.
> 
> His last meal request is a single banana.
> 
> When he goes to the chair, the executioner pulls the switch, but nothing happens. He goes free again.
> 
> The train-obsessed maniac, once more on the loose, wastes no time in hijacking a train and crashing it.
> 
> His trial is speedy, because this has already happened twice, and he is sentenced to death. They ask him what he'd like for his last meal.
> 
> "A single banana," he says.
> 
> "Oh, no you don't, you son of a bitch. We're on to you, now. We know all about your little banana trick, and you're not escaping this time!" The guards refuse his request, and instead serve him a standard last meal of steak, potatoes, and berry cobbler.
> 
> The next morning they strap him into the electric chair, pull the switch, and… nothing happens.
> 
> "Did you give him the banana?" demands the head guard.
> 
> "No, sir! He asked for the banana but we didn't give it to him, we swear!" says one of the guards.
> 
> Turns out the banana had nothing to do with anything. He was just a really bad conductor.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *The Science Behind Why the Delta Variant Is Spreading Covid-19 Faster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/video/series/wsj-explains/the-science-behind-why-the-delta-variant-is-spreading-covid-19-faster/5E33020B-2FA6-4607-99B8-95CFE1068E06?mod=trending_now_video_1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


WSJ requies a subscription.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gunny how much longer until you walk into to work and find this one day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Insanity spreading faster than wildfires!

Women's Liberation Front (WoLF), has reported that at least one woman has become pregnant following California's law that allows men to identify as women and get sent to a women's prison - even if they were in prison for violence against women.

https://www.dailywire.com/news/female-inmate-pregnant-after-being-forced-to-share-prison-with-biological-men-claiming-to-be-transgender?utm_campaign=dw_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_source=housefile&utm_content=non_member


----------



## Peteybadboy

Got to Savanah cocktail in hand.

Just watched the Womans am. Golf at Westchester CC. played there a bunch. I could not touch these two you woman (I mean competitively) They where amazing.

Home tomorrow.


----------



## 987Ron

> Got to Savanah cocktail in hand.
> 
> Just watched the Womans am. Golf at Westchester CC. played there a bunch. I could not touch these two you woman (I mean competitively) They where amazing.
> Home tomorrow.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Watch out for the tourist and the semis hauling the containers from the port. Have a good trip home.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny how much longer until you walk into to work and find this one day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


To late already had that happen many years ago. A salesperson decided to raise the lift higher. Crushed a van just like that.


----------



## bandit571

1530 hrs…to1830 hrs of shoptime…plus that hour this morning…no wonder I am SORE, soaked…worn out..

Film at 2300 hrs…










My Grandpa Lewis Newman is on the front right side…about 1905…D. T. & I. at the St Rt 47 crossing, looking north towards Maplewood, OH.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Got to Savanah cocktail in hand.
> 
> Just watched the Womans am. Golf at Westchester CC. played there a bunch. I could not touch these two you woman (I mean competitively) They where amazing.
> 
> Home tomorrow.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey, I suppose you saw Nelly Korda won us, US, gold in Tokyo. I forgot Jersey shore TO FL is a thousand miles ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 1530 hrs…to1830 hrs of shoptime…plus that hour this morning…no wonder I am SORE, soaked…worn out..
> 
> Film at 2300 hrs…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Grandpa Lewis Newman is on the front right side…about 1905…D. T. & I. at the St Rt 47 crossing, looking north towards Maplewood, OH.
> 
> - bandit571


Nice picture. That must have been one of the earliest cattle guards. They were not patented until 1915.

https://patents.google.com/patent/US1125095A/en


----------



## pottz

3 slabs of baby back ribs in the smoker,got a friend coming over with a couple bottles of well aged cabernet,gonna be a good evening.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW those bits are used by hand no computer machining. What are you doing looking at stuff like that? I think I have a similar set from MLCS. The Katana bits are pretty decent bits.
> 
> - corelz125


To Corelez and other young blood woodworkers; Boys just saying I have worked with the various woodworking tools and I was able to keep getting the next best tool. At 48 I was a framing carpenter/ remodeler then at 52 a professional cabinet/ mill works owner and mentally it is my blood. Even though I currently am not physically able to do the heavy type of work and can still sit and enjoy you guys doing the stuff in woodworking that I was able to do. I have learned to adapt to my physical limitations.

Here is a memory tool from the past when I could clamp this to a sheet of roofing ply and carry it up a ladder; has anybody ever used this?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 3 slabs of baby back ribs in the smoker,got a friend coming over with a couple bottles of well aged cabernet,gonna be a good evening.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 3 slabs of baby back ribs in the smoker,*got a friend coming over with a couple bottles of well aged cabernet*,gonna be a good evening.
> 
> - pottz


Spoiler alert; pairing wine with ribs means the friend that isn't invited is DW.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Out of the Doghouse, Into the Bed*










https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/13/well/family/dog-cat-pets-sleep-bed-insomnia.html


----------



## bandit571

Dry fit for today…









No glue, yet…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Dry fit for today…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No glue, yet…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## 987Ron

Nice evening and meal at the son's house. Shrimp, chicken wings and more. Daughter-in-law made a carrot cake from scratch, gluten free for the wife. Very good. 
Early am tomorrow, off to Agusta, wife's Retina Dr.'s appointment 8:10am. Every 6-7 weeks an injection into the eyeball. Says it is not as bad as it sounds.

Maybe some shop time tomorrow afternoon or a nap

Nite all. DW no tuck in or story time needed. Agree with you on downsizing projects and use of tools. Dictated by the body aging.


----------



## corelz125

DW you still have a router and table?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Nice evening and meal at the son s house. Shrimp, chicken wings and more. Daughter-in-law made a carrot cake from scratch, gluten free for the wife. Very good.
> Early am tomorrow, off to Agusta, wife s Retina Dr. s appointment 8:10am. Every 6-7 weeks an injection into the eyeball. Says it is not as bad as it sounds.
> 
> Maybe some shop time tomorrow afternoon or a nap
> 
> Nite all. DW no tuck in or story time needed. Agree with you on downsizing projects and use of tools. Dictated by the body aging.
> 
> - 987Ron


GNight - Ron we still have life in us and our vehicles, I may drop down for a newer Ford Tremor Ranger.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW you still have a router and table?
> 
> - corelz125


Yes, and I designed and built the dust collection for it.










and the full complete INCRA router system and cutting bits and templates.



















and I wash and fold my laundry…


----------



## corelz125

Nice set up DW. I would rather see the projects come off of that then the laser?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

As I get ready for sleep…










Final question: who would have smoked baby back ribs with wine? Oh well, maybe if proper greens salads, and hard crust bread and butter?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> As I get ready for sleep…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final question: who would have smoked baby back ribs with wine? Oh well, maybe if proper greens salads, and hard crust bread and butter?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not me. No vino here ;-)

SWMBO found an interesting story about a great grand uncle of mine. Peter Stobely (lots of spelling for that name. They found 33 different spellings for my great ggggg granddaddy Dodderer. ) was a reverend in England who did not agree with all the church rules. He became a Puritan. He decided to sneak off to America in 1635. His wife died en route. He did not want to bury her at sea. The captain agreed to keep her on board if there was not a lot of decay. She was pregnant. She woke up 3 days later and gave birth a few months later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Here is a memory tool from the past when I could clamp this to a sheet of roofing ply and carry it up a ladder; has anybody ever used this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I took the easier route, electrical ;-)


----------



## pottz

> DW those bits are used by hand no computer machining. What are you doing looking at stuff like that? I think I have a similar set from MLCS. The Katana bits are pretty decent bits.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> To Corelez and other young blood woodworkers; Boys just saying I have worked with the various woodworking tools and I was able to keep getting the next best tool. At 48 I was a framing carpenter/ remodeler then at 52 a professional cabinet/ mill works owner and mentally it is my blood. Even though I currently am not physically able to do the heavy type of work and can still sit and enjoy you guys doing the stuff in woodworking that I was able to do. I have learned to adapt to my physical limitations.
> 
> Here is a memory tool from the past when I could clamp this to a sheet of roofing ply and carry it up a ladder; has anybody ever used this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yep got one.


----------



## pottz

> 3 slabs of baby back ribs in the smoker,*got a friend coming over with a couple bottles of well aged cabernet*,gonna be a good evening.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Spoiler alert; pairing wine with ribs means the friend that isn t invited is DW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah right,the wines he brought were about 50 times that cheap ass special.


----------



## pottz

> As I get ready for sleep…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final question: who would have smoked baby back ribs with wine? Oh well, maybe if proper greens salads, and hard crust bread and butter?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well i did and anyone that appreciates a fine cab would have died too join us.but then again someone that thinks coors long necks are …......well i dont know what they would think,i dont drink …...never mind,ill be decent for once,enjoy-lol.


----------



## pottz

good night gunsters.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> good night gunsters.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> good night gunsters.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


SShhhhhhhhhh! Gunny, you'll wake 'im up.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Judge orders utility PG&E to explain their role in the start of Dixie Fire that's tearing through California. It has ballooned to the 2 largest in California history. It started at the same location as the Camp Fire in 2018 that killed 84 and destroyed over 18,000 homes at $16.65 billion the costliest ever worldwide.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/08/07/dixie-fire-california-missing-people/


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron While in Augusta would you stop in the pro shop (Augusta National) and pick me up a Masters Tee shirt? I don't know how you will get around the armed guards but….) I have worn out the 3 I have that are over 10 years old

DW never used that device - I just picked them up, now I use leverage.

Topa Nelli Corda is the real deal. Her and her sis where the stars of the Soleheim team.

A little less that 500 miles to do. Hope to get some real food soon.

Corelz - do you read the NYP? They started a count down.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> My Grandpa Lewis Newman is on the front right side…about 1905…
> - bandit571


... and which one is you, *bandit*?


> ... got a friend coming over…
> - pottz


Get a promotion *pottzy*... can afford some friend now?


> ... At 48 I was a framing carpenter…
> - Desert Woodworker


Never a carpenter, but always got *framed*!


> ... has anybody ever used this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


No… but if you post it to me, I'll give your's a go.


> Dry fit for today…
> - bandit571


I had a *dry fit*... but then I found my cask of vino!


----------



## bandit571

Dry fit has been turned into a glue up…..otherwise, shop is closed for today…that "Monday" thing…


----------



## corelz125

No Petey I don't follow much of any news tv or paper. Get most of my news from 1010 wins or 880 CBS.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron While in Augusta would you stop in the pro shop (Augusta National) and pick me up a Masters Tee shirt? I don t know how you will get around the armed guards but….) I have worn out the 3 I have that are over 10 years old
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey,,scaled the fence on the north side across from Fresh Market. Evaded the guards and the fairway water sprayer only to find out in the pro shop that the shirts are all on back order. They claimed the covid had caused a back log on orders. Maybe next time….Mid. Sept. is her next appointment. I'll try again, but what size?


----------



## 987Ron

Home again….4 hours of driving time, boring road but light traffic except in Agusta. 
Gas was cheaper there by 18 cents a gallon.

Errands to run as the wife can not drive with the eyeball injection Hope for some shop time this afternoon.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*National mile-driven tax pilot program tucked into $1.2 trillion infrastructure bill*










https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2021/aug/5/mile-driven-tax-pilot-program-tucked-12-trillion-i/


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Found this on a van today. Milwaukee vise grips as door handle release.


----------



## corelz125

Is it in for a new handle or the vise grips are there to stay?


----------



## bandit571

Lumber run has been done…and 4 boards are safely in the house..Two at 3/4" x 6" x 4', and two at 3/4" x 6' x 6'3"

maybe 10 Bft? Price out the door? $7…..still need one 2' x2' plywood panel…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Masters t shirt on e bay…
https://www.ebay.com/p/3045813651?iid=133814650404


----------



## moke

Can any of you California folks tell me why you have such aweful wildfires every year? Please don't tell me Global Climate change…we can not afford a big political discussion.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Decades of mismanagement led to choked forests - now it's time to clear them out, fire experts say
"Forest management is a lot like gardening. You have to keep the forest open and thin," said Mike Rogers, a former Angeles National Forest supervisor.*

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/decades-mismanagement-led-choked-forests-now-it-s-time-clear-n1243599

and another article…

https://calmatters.org/environment/2018/08/california-forest-management-fires/


----------



## pottz

> Can any of you California folks tell me why you have such aweful wildfires every year? Please don t tell me Global Climate change…we can not afford a big political discussion.
> 
> - moke


call it what you want mike but our weather gets hotter and drier each year and droughts are getting more frequent and longer.plus what dw posted.no politics i agree.now fire up the marg machine and lets cool down.


----------



## corelz125

Bad forest management, hotter temps, less and less snow and rain every year. DW out there shooting laser beams all over the place. Before we know it CA will look like Haiti


----------



## moke

Is there any effort to clean out the forests?


----------



## pottz

> Is there any effort to clean out the forests?
> 
> - moke


there has been yes but it's so much with not enough funding.plus weve got the tree huggers that slow the process too.


----------



## 987Ron

Any real data, not politized about the cause of the fires…Natural (lightening etc) vs Human caused (Arson, campers, power companies, homeless camps) ? What we see on the news here seems biased to blame someone, power companies lately.


----------



## corelz125

A man is stranded on a desert island for 10 years…

One day he sees a beautiful woman in a swimsuit come ashore.

She says to him, "Tell me, how long has it been since you had a drink?"

He replies "Ten years" and with that she reveals a bottle of whiskey from within her swimsuit, which the man starts drinking from.

She then asks, "Tell me, how long has it been since you smoked a cigar?"

He replies "Again, 10 years" and with that she pulls out a cigar and lighter from within her swimsuit and he starts smoking.

She then seductively unzips her swimsuit and says, "Now tell me….how long has it been since you've had some real fun?"

"My god" he replies. "Don't tell me you've got a Playstation in there!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Is there any effort to clean out the forests?
> 
> - moke
> 
> there has been yes but it s so much with not enough funding*.plus weve got the tree huggers that slow the process *too.
> 
> - pottz


+1 I remember that they want the forests to "natural" hence forest fires…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Bad forest management, hotter temps, less and less snow and rain every year.* DW out there shooting laser beams all over the place*. Before we know it CA will look like Haiti
> 
> - corelz125


Don't forget Ron in GA and his laser… he could be like Sherman and burn the place up…

Here is an INCRA pic to settle you down… NO CNC or Laser was used…










similar to do doing the laundry years ago…


----------



## moke

I found this 
https://nautil.us/issue/104/harmony/whats-fueling-todays-extreme-fires?utm_source=pocket-newtab

I don't understand some "tree-huggers" by not clearing forestation out, that attributes to forest fire, clearly by the haze nationwide…effects the quality of air we breathe, and has a huge impact on the tax-base…especially in a State that occasionally teeters on bankruptcy. As a former LEO I always want to hear both sides of a story….anyone know their side?

DW..I remember my Mom had a washer like that…...Is that where the term getting ur #$# in a ringer came from?


----------



## 987Ron

> similar to do doing the laundry years ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I remember Mom had a gray wooden bench that was sat next to the washer, with 2 big tubs filled with water. Once the clothes were washed, they went through the wringer into the first tub, swished around, then through the wringer into the second tub, swished and then again the wringer into a basket to be taken outside and hung on the clothes line. Wringer swing to be between the tubs. 
A lot more involved than todays automatics.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke add beetle kill to the list of reason for fires.

Ron is right I also hear power companies start fires. Under brush is fuel for sure.

Btw home sweet home lighting all around dawg by my side doesn't care about that.


----------



## Peteybadboy

He is not moving unless I get up.

I think he is a little stressed being in so many different places.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Opps posted from my phone sorry Duck.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Found this on a van today. Milwaukee vise grips as door handle release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


It actually makes sense to me given the costs of a OEM handle and the mechanic's labor cost…

Personally, I like his choice of Milwaukee brand and it gives class to the vehicle.


----------



## splintergroup

Invasive grass species, lack of management, etc.

The recent big fires are human caused.

https://wattsupwiththat.com/2021/08/08/national-public-radios-misinformation-on-wildfires-and-climate-part-1/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Invasive grass species, lack of management, etc.
> 
> The recent big fires are human caused.
> 
> https://wattsupwiththat.com/2021/08/08/national-public-radios-misinformation-on-wildfires-and-climate-part-1/
> 
> - splintergroup


Interesting post but; NPR is a liberal POV media outlet, there are also many others that have other or another POV.
IMO read everything, listen to everybody and then make up your mind. Thx for your thoughts…


----------



## corelz125

There's 3 sides to every story, right Mike?


----------



## 987Ron

Have no idea if any of the forest fires were caused by catalytic converters on cars and trucks. A Catalytic Converter that has run a bit is 1200 to 1600 degres F. Fires have been created by them. Another modern ignition source? Campers? etc.


----------



## sras

Another piece of the puzzle is the winds in California amplify the damage. Last year's fires in Oregon were the largest in several years due in part to the winds that were present. High winds & dry tinder make for a nasty combination.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Shout out to DW. Got my package today.

Impressive.!!!! Will be working on frames for them. Pp lan on putting one in the shop. Another outside but under cover of carport. Have to see about the other two.

All looked fantastic.


----------



## pottz

> Moke add beetle kill to the list of reason for fires.
> 
> Ron is right I also hear power companies start fires. Under brush is fuel for sure.
> 
> Btw home sweet home lighting all around dawg by my side doesn t care about that.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


oh the power companies have been sued for their power lines starting fires.time too start going under ground,which means higher rates.


----------



## pottz

> Opps posted from my phone sorry Duck.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


oh no,get ready everybody !!!!!


----------



## moke

Corelz…LOL that is right there is three sides to a story.

DW…I remember two tubs but the were on a stand with legs and wheels…..I'm not sure if she used them in my lifetime, but we did give our dog a bath in them a lot.

sras..that article I added blames a good deal of the issue in those winds.

Ron..I had forgotten that when I first started there was a road with a triangular patch of tall grass in the middle and some kid took his dad's new car and skidded into that patch and let it run while his friends tried to push him out…short story long…he burned that baby to the ground…..had forgotten about that until I saw your post.


----------



## pottz

oh the winds are a big issue here in socal,when the santa annas blow it's sends a chill up the firemans backs.temps shoot up and humidity will drop below 10%.often they will station fire crews in the worst areas so as too get a jump on it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Shout out to DW. Got my package today.
> 
> Impressive.!!!! Will be working on frames for them. Pp lan on putting one in the shop. Another outside but under cover of carport. Have to see about the other two.
> 
> All looked fantastic.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I was glad to make and send them to you…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Shout out to DW. Got my package today.
> 
> Impressive.!!!! Will be working on frames for them. Pp lan on putting one in the shop. Another outside but under cover of carport. Have to see about the other two.
> 
> All looked fantastic.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I was glad to make and send them to you…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## corelz125

I figure every LEO knows there's 3 sides to a story.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Moke, The drought, and warmer weather have increased the size and frequency of wildfire in the last decade. In the 90s WA burned less than 100,000 acres annually mostly on the east side. Western WA was too wet. Today we set new records most years. Currently, we burn about 800,000 acres with half on the west side. Fire season here on the west side used to be late July and August. A few years ago a brush fire was threatening homes in March! Last spring they were reporting moisture in trees was 50% of normal. The underbrush in the forests used to be a barrier to fire, today it is fuel.

Most fires are human-caused including arson. There were people pouring gas along the highways setting fires a few months ago. They were on videos of vehicles passing them. No matter the cause the fires are bigger and worse every year.

Pacific Gas and Electric started ignoring safety in the 90s when Wall Street started replacing safety standards Myopic Financial Focus Policy. MBAs replaced engineers. The 6-month safety inspections were reduced to annual and eventually 5 years. As reported by the Wall Street Journal and CNBC's American Greed, the "safety savings" were paid out in upper management bonuses and shareholder dividends. The first people paying the price were natural gas fatalities in the early 90s. Their power line safety was so bad in the early 2000s powerlines were so low they were arcing to the ground and tree canopies were arcing too and insulators breaking down dropping powerlines to the ground. Their safety violations caused the Camp Fire that killed 84 and was the most expensive fire in history at $16.5 billion. The Dixie Fire started in the same area a few weeks ago. It has a good shot at being the record in CA by the time it is controlled in November.

In the early 90s logging was shut down on the public property in Washington as the tree huggers wanted everything to go natural. A friend who is a retired Canadian Forester told me 20 years ago the US is set to burn flat from Mexico to Vancouver, BC. Dave also told me the warmer temperatures have shortened the life cycle of the Pine Beetle from 2 years to 1 year causing the epidemic killing pine forests. 80% of BC's forests are dying and it will take at least 75 years for them to recover. Dave was on the Canadian team that did the research to write the Wildland Urban Interface fire code. They not only researched thousands of buildings that burned, but they also researched why others did not.

Dave was Fire Boss on fires big enough they made their own weather. Some winds created by draught uprooted trees and rolled the macadam off of roads! The embers blowing out in front of some of those fires were tree branches blowing out a quarter-mile. Slave Lake and Fort McMurray burned flat just like Paradise, CA did in the 2018 Camp Fire. He told me the only way to control one of those development fires with houses a few feet apart is to bulldoze a fire break. He said the standard for wood structures to not ignite one another is 30 feet, 20 is usually enough, but building them 10 feet or less is a recipe that guarantees disaster. I have seen them as close as 8 feet here in the newest developments.

Last summer my cousin in Northern Idaho told me it was so hot and dry he was seeing smoke daily because of exhaust pipes on trucks setting fires in wheat fields during harvest season. That is not normal.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I figure every LEO knows there s 3 sides to a story.
> 
> - corelz125


Only 3? ;-))


----------



## DevinT

Have I mentioned that I am *still* working on that dang nursery?

Completed so far:
1. Turn off power at the breaker
2. Wash the ceiling, walls, doors, and baseboards
3. Tape off recessed lighting and fire sprinkler escutcheons
4. Remove smoke detector, carbon monoxide detector, light switches, and electrical outlets, LAN/Coax plate
5. Pry off and remove vent covers
6. Tape joint between walls and ceiling
7. Paint the ceiling
8. Remove the tape
9. Touch up edges
10. Remove blinds and blind hardware from windows
11. Wash the walls
12. Tape ceiling and wall for border accent
13. Paint 5.5" tall wall border near the ceiling
14. Remove tape
15. Touch up edges
16. Tape around window sills, doors, baseboards, and vents
17. Paint the rest of the walls
18. Remove tape
19. Touch up edges
20. Reinstall vent with sealant
21. Seal cracks in baseboards
22. Tape wall above baseboards and around doors (inside and outside of trim)
23. Paint baseboards and door trim
24. Remove tape
25. Touch up edges
26. Tape up window sills
27. Paint window sills
28. Remove tape
29. Touch up edges
30. Reinstall blind hardware and blinds
31. Reinstall electrical outlets, light switches, recessed lighting, fire alarm, carbon monoxide detector, LAN/Coax wall plate
32. Vacuum carpet
33. Touch up doors
34. Install new dimming rocker light switch

Still to do:

35. Dust blinds
36. More vacuuming
37. Carpet shampoo
38. Hang pictures
39. Assemble floor lamp
40. Assemble bed
41. Position the crib
42. Position the dresser/changing table
43. Position the rocking chair
44. Move the mini fridge into the room (sitting in the hallway)
45. Order an air conditioner for the room
46. Order decking for the balcony (yes, the nursery has balcony)

At least I am done with all the hard work and the rest is pretty easy/fun.

Let me tell you… painting baseboards was my least favorite part, but at least thanks to my dad for telling me how to do it (4" extra wide putty knife used to shove plastic sheeting under a length of baseboard and then paint, then before paint dries pull the plastic sheeting out-it takes some practice to get the sheeting to not bunch up on you as you work your way down a length of baseboard shoving the edge under the baseboards).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Devon- Haven't heard from you lately- glad you are still with us…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Devin* The baby would probably start school before I got that Hunny-Do list done ;-)

BTW, the fire facts above were to try to convince the chitty to enforce the fire code here in WW.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Devin-Devin-Devin just practicing spelling the name correctly.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Moke- I remember the 2 cement laundry tubs that we had, and that is where we also washed the dog…










Pottz- this would be a cool item for your Cali Patio …










and I'll add a Coors light barrel for you


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This joke reminds me of adding a transformer feeding the CanMan. The existing one was so overloaded their solution was to run a lawn sprinkler over the oil-cooled transformer for additional cooling. It is rated for about 300 amps. Their load was about 400 to 450 amps. They burned one up. The only place that had one was Puget Power Company. They did not sell them, but they lent one to the CanMan. After they got their new one, Puget Power would not take the loaner back because it had been overloaded ;-)) Anyway, working in the transformer yard occasionally one of the guys would hit something to make a loud noise and scare everyone. We all knew that transformer that was too hot to hold your hand on with the lawn sprinkler running could go at any time. We added an additional 300 KVA to divide the load.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Moke- I remember the 2 cement laundry tubs that we had, and that is where we also washed the dog…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I remember those too. Handy for running the wringer washer. No dog to wash, but dad washed the milking machines in them twice a day.

Mom got one of the first dryers when they first came out. Dad was opposed to spending the money but mom worked 3 -11 with a couple hours of unpaid overtime most days in OB at the hospital. She put her foot down, she got the dryer, and Barras the badger, the local electrician, had to add an additional service to the house to run the dryer.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*What did DW send to Gunny*, some may wonder? When I got my CNC I made test learning examples for people as learning experiences. Then when I got my laser I needed learning experience; I find it helpful to make and design stuff for people that I care about and as always I do not charge. Gunny received the first batch but I have stuff for Corelez and Pottz…










Should you guys want them PM me… (Pottz look closely there is a Devin design)

*DUCK-* should you want the "Gripper"? free, but you pay for shipping and customs duties.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This joke reminds me of adding a *transformer feeding the CanMan.* The existing one was so overloaded their solution was to run a lawn sprinkler over the oil-cooled transformer for additional cooling. It is rated for about 300 amps. Their load was about 400 to 450 amps. They burned one up. The only place that had one was Puget Power Company. They did not sell them, but they lent one to the Canaan. After they got their new one, Puget Power would not take the loaner back because it had been overloaded ;-)) Anyway, working in the transformer yard occasionally one of the guys would hit something to make a loud noise and scare everyone. We all knew that transformer that was too hot to hold your hand on with the lawn sprinkler running could go at any time. We added an additional 300 KVA to divide the load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I enjoy your well-thought-out post but needed a visual is this a correct image of what are you talking about?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I remember those too. Handy for running the wringer washer. No dog to wash, but dad washed the milking machines in them twice a day.
> 
> Mom got one of the first dryers when they first came out. Dad was opposed to spending the money but mom worked 3 -11 with a couple hours of unpaid overtime most days in OB at the hospital. She put her foot down, she got the dryer, and Barras the badger, the local electrician, had to add an additional service to the house to run the dryer.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Those were the days and it was an improvement to life, it was and still is about costs. I remember the ex-wife wanting to get internet and computers for the kids. Question: can we be productive without technology?

Side closing if we can't get people to work in Mc Donald's then do you think that could throw bales of hay?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here it is *DW*. It is about 5 feet tall. 480 volts out, 13,680 volts input at the CanMan. I'm not a high voltage guy and I do not want to be! ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *What did DW send to Gunny*, some may wonder? When I got my CNC I made test learning examples for people as learning experiences. Then when I got my laser I needed learning experience; I find it helpful to make and design stuff for people that I care about and as always I do not charge. Gunny received the first batch but I have stuff for Corelez and Pottz…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should you guys want them PM me… (Pottz look closely there is a Devin design)
> 
> *DUCK-* should you want the "Gripper"? free, but you pay for shipping and customs duties.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Good looking work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I remember those too. Handy for running the wringer washer. No dog to wash, but dad washed the milking machines in them twice a day.
> 
> Mom got one of the first dryers when they first came out. Dad was opposed to spending the money but mom worked 3 -11 with a couple hours of unpaid overtime most days in OB at the hospital. She put her foot down, she got the dryer, and Barras the badger, the local electrician, had to add an additional service to the house to run the dryer.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Those were the days and it was an improvement to life, it was and still is about costs. I remember the ex-wife wanting to get internet and computers for the kids. Question: can we be productive without technology?
> 
> Side closing if we can t get people to work in Mc Donald s then do you think that could throw bales of hay?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


I doubt it ;-) Most bales are several hundred pounds today and hauled mechanically. Just in the nick of time, eh? ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- Thx for the replies…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *DUCK-* should you want the "Gripper"? free, but you pay for shipping and customs duties.
> - Desert Woodworker


You asked me if I had tried *yours*.. to which I replied no but send me yours and I'll try it… now you wan't me to pay for it… I haven't got a *Long Island* to trade you for it… not even a bucket of sand!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... Gunny received the first batch but I have stuff for Corelez and Pottz…
> - Desert Woodworker


Send *pottzy* some *puzzles* and really piss him orf!

As for the *Joker*.. hit him with a *"- C106" (minus) *...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* You'll probably like this one. ;-)) Remember Lehman Brothers who were the first to file for bankruptcy on September 15, 2008 in the 2nd Depression? I had a contract to do some work in their server room. I was warned their fire suppression system was water without any pre-alarm. Most computer and server rooms have a chemical system to protect the electronics. I wondered why anyone would trust them with their money if they were that stupid ;-)) Working in the server room could easily set off a smoke detector and flood the room. I called maintenance to tell them they would have a trouble alarm and I turned the water valve off. In most fires, water and smoke damages are the primary losses.

I had to schedule the transfer of the system to the new work I had completed with a specific guy at headquarters in NYC I believe. When I called the receptionist told me he would not be available for a few days. He was gone to Hawaii because they flooded another computer room. They apparently had the water fire suppression in all their server rooms ;-)) That lady told me they had *FLOODED ANOTHER* SERVER ROOM ;-)) It must have been a regular occurrence, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That financial thought reminds me of Edmund C. Lynch, a founding partner of Merrill Lynch. He gained special notoriety when he anticipated the impending Wall Street Crash of 1929. He advised Merrill Lynch's clients to sell many of their stock holdings in 1928. Ironically, in the Dot Com Bust of 2000, Merrill Lynch was using client's accounts to support their IPOs that never should have gone public. Poor old Lynch probably rolled over in his grave when he saw what his company had disintegrated into.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

I have to put my shop back together. (put wife's car in the garage while we where away.)

So when did we stop managing underbrush in the forests?

Speaking of 3 sides to each story, Important question: What Journalists do you trust to give you the story/fact based news? I am leaning toward Glenn Greenwald, and Matt Taibbi, Cheryl Atkinson. All subscription based, all left news organizations because they where to to "slant" stories for a point of view, or where told we will not publish that because it goes against our point of view.


----------



## corelz125

I don't use tape for painting. Takes longer and still have some touching up. I use a 12" taping knife and a rag. A good brush is the key part. I hate painting but refuse to pay someone to do something that simple.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….fell asleep in this Computer chair last night…woke up at 0400 Pee Call….then went to bed….Thunderstorms rolling through the area…..calming pill for the Mutt.

Fought with the second drawer to get it into the clamps to glue it up, and that was after trying to get it ready to be glued up…Old Man Murphy is NOT a very good shop assistant, either…but..









Will go and check on things later…was worse than herding cats…Drawer Building 102. May get started on 103?









Grooves, dados, resaw for a back…Pills have been taken…too bloody early in the Morning…


----------



## bandit571

And..for those that react to my use of all these power tools…a Quote from Quigly downunder
" I said I never had much use for them, I never said I didn't know HOW to use them"

Hybrid Shop…all depends on which tool will get the job done. Like trying to work on a Army truck, with just a big screwdriver, a large Crescent wrench, and a 24oz Ball Pean hammer….


----------



## pottz

> I don t use tape for painting. Takes longer and still have some touching up. I use a 12" taping knife and a rag. A good brush is the key part. I hate painting but refuse to pay someone to do something that simple.
> 
> - corelz125


same here i rarely tape,im good at cutting in and it seems no matter what some paint always bleeds under.


----------



## 987Ron

Well good morning. No news revelations or much of any thing else. Today is National Lazy Day. So far celebrating it with a coffee the wife brewed and brought to me.

Maybe some shop time if I get out of the chair…little maintenance item to do there.

It is also National S'mores Day but that takes energy and I like National Lazy Day better.

Take a nap, rest, do nothing.


----------



## pottz

> .... Gunny received the first batch but I have stuff for Corelez and Pottz…
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Send *pottzy* some *puzzles* and really piss him orf!
> 
> As for the *Joker*.. hit him with a *"- C106" (minus) *...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


no problem ill make a big bowl to put them in ducks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- interesting story…


----------



## bigblockyeti

Hypocrisy at it's finest, oddly from an outlet I wouldn't have suspected.
https://nypost.com/2021/08/09/private-jets-and-no-masks-how-obamas-party-was-height-of-elite-hypocrisy/


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Gotta make some frames in near future.


----------



## 987Ron

Nice work from DW, enjoy, deserved.


----------



## bandit571

Parts for Drawer #3 ( out of 5 total)










and then…









Into the Forest of Clamps it goes…top 2 drawers are now fitted.
.








Wondering IF this is too big of a handle…









Maybe ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all:
> 
> I have to put my shop back together. (put wife s car in the garage while we where away.)
> 
> So when did we stop managing underbrush in the forests?
> 
> Speaking of 3 sides to each story, Important question: What Journalists do you trust to give you the story/fact based news? I am leaning toward Glenn Greenwald, and Matt Taibbi, Cheryl Atkinson. All subscription based, all left news organizations because they where to to "slant" stories for a point of view, or where told we will not publish that because it goes against our point of view.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I'm not sure about the details or how they managed underbrush for fire control. There used to be a lot of controlled burns. Forest management stopped here in the 90s with the Spotted Owl and the Tree Huggers. The Spotted Owl was reported by many to live in second-growth and managed forests. It turned many of the logging towns into ghost towns. One report I saw said unemployment in a former logging area was "normal." After they have been unemployed long enough to lose benefits, they are no longer counted as unemployed. Just another gubbermint form of lying. I friend who inherited a large tract of land from his dad told me you do not dare get caught with an endangered species on your land. Too many restrictions. Most landowners got rid of them and the Endangered Species Act on private land did more harm than good.

The underbrush in Western Washington was a barrier to fires but in the last decade becoming drier it has become fuel. We almost never had conditions for a crown fire in WW. I see crown fire conditions more and more. They happen when the humidity is equal to or lower than the temperature in Celsius. The hotter, drier weather is an exponential hazard; more fuel in the underbrush with higher potential for rapid moving crown fires ;-((

I don't know the other 2 but Cheryl Atkinson verifies everything before she reports and broadcasts. She had been in a legal battle for a couple of decades because of US gubbermint spying on her. I don't recall the details, but a federal judge recently ruled in her favor to move the case forward. It was reported in her daily email in the last week or 2.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Well good morning. No news revelations or much of any thing else. Today is National Lazy Day. So far celebrating it with a coffee the wife brewed and brought to me.
> 
> Maybe some shop time if I get out of the chair…little maintenance item to do there.
> 
> It is also National S mores Day but that takes energy and I like National Lazy Day better.
> 
> Take a nap, rest, do nothing.
> 
> - 987Ron


I like National Lazy Day better too! ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I don t use tape for painting. Takes longer and still have some touching up. I use a 12" taping knife and a rag. A good brush is the key part. I hate painting but refuse to pay someone to do something that simple.
> 
> - corelz125


I'm in the same school but I need lots of rags ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hypocrisy at it s finest, oddly from an outlet I wouldn t have suspected.
> https://nypost.com/2021/08/09/private-jets-and-no-masks-how-obamas-party-was-height-of-elite-hypocrisy/
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Funny how hypocrisy and pathological lying are the primary traits of politicians and their media supporters, eh?


----------



## moke

topa- Very interesting…thanks

DW-The tubs my Mom had were smaller than that and moblie…. those plaques are very nice.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Moke* U R welcome.

Yesterday the KOMO news reported a visitor from LA was approached by a ********************talte professional criminal who asked for the time of day. When the LA visitor pulled out his phone to look at the time, he was assaulted. The security video showed the attacker continued the assault when he was clearly unconscious. His phone, wallet, and keys were stolen.

This is a long article but it clearly explains why ********************tatle is the king $*hole of $*holes ;-((

"Seattle is under siege. Over the past five years, the Emerald City has seen an explosion of homelessness, crime, and addiction. In its 2017 point-in-time count of the homeless, King County social-services agency All Home found 11,643 people sleeping in tents, cars, and emergency shelters. Property crime has risen to a rate two and a half times higher than Los Angeles's and four times higher than New York City's. Cleanup crews pick up tens of thousands of dirty needles from city streets and parks every year." …………….

"Harm reduction has had notable success in countries like Portugal and Switzerland, but in North America, where national drug policy remains staunchly prohibitionist, *cities that practice the policy have become magnets for addiction, crime, and social disorder.* During the debate on public-injection sites last year, the addiction evangelists often pointed to Vancouver, which has operated the Insite supervised-consumption facility for over ten years. While Insite provides clean needles and administers naloxone injections for overdoses, the evidence from a longitudinal study of the Downtown Eastside neighborhood shows that the injection site and concentration of social services have substantially increased the number of opioid migrants moving to the city. According to the study, between 2006 and 2016, the number of homeless individuals from outside Vancouver rose from 17 percent to 52 percent of the total homeless population. "Migration into urban regions with a high concentration of services may not necessarily lead to effective pathways to recovery," the study concludes. Indeed, since the Insite facility opened, crime in the neighborhood has increased and homelessness has nearly doubled; no reduction in addiction has occurred."

https://www.city-journal.org/seattle-homelessness?wallit_nosession=1


----------



## Peteybadboy

I think I am done w the carving. Started sanding, detail on face and paws are done. I like the body smooth because that walnut is real nice. OK I think the fur around the neck needs work. Always good to stare at your work when you think you are done

Bandit - real nice work!

Topa Taibbi and Greenwald describe themselves as on the "left" however they often go against the main stream eco chamber because of what the facts are. So Like Atkinson they are fact check and fact based journalists.

Gunny and DW those Gunny's garage things are really cool!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Looks good Petey


----------



## corelz125

Nice Petey


----------



## corelz125

Yesterday I came back to my office from Court.
There was a new secretary (a very attractive blonde, of course?) in the office down the hall from me.
She flagged me down and asked for help.
"My floppy drive won't work, can you help me ?" she asked.
I told her I'd take a look and proceeded over to her machine, where I found shredded up clear plastic Baggie-like stuff hanging out of her 3.5″ floppy drive.
While I spent the next 20 minutes getting out her disk and digging out the plastic, I noticed two guys, John and Dave, in the hall trying awfully hard to keep straight faces.
Suspecting some mischief, I asked her how the plastic got into the drive.
"Oh, you mean the condom!", she said.
"Condom???", I asked.
"Yes, John & Dave over there told me to always put a condom on my disk before inserting it, to prevent catching viruses."
By this point, John & Dave were roaring, and it was all I could do to keep from joining them.
The "condom" turned out to be a standard 3.5″ plastic sleeve.
I delicately explained to her that a practical joke had been played, and she shouldn't do that anymore, when she asked (as serious as one could be):
"Does that mean I don't have to stroke it ten times or blow on it either?

Maybe this was the duck.


----------



## pottz

> Looks good Petey
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## pottz

> Yesterday I came back to my office from Court.
> There was a new secretary (a very attractive blonde, of course?) in the office down the hall from me.
> She flagged me down and asked for help.
> "My floppy drive won't work, can you help me ?" she asked.
> I told her I'd take a look and proceeded over to her machine, where I found shredded up clear plastic Baggie-like stuff hanging out of her 3.5″ floppy drive.
> While I spent the next 20 minutes getting out her disk and digging out the plastic, I noticed two guys, John and Dave, in the hall trying awfully hard to keep straight faces.
> Suspecting some mischief, I asked her how the plastic got into the drive.
> "Oh, you mean the condom!", she said.
> "Condom???", I asked.
> "Yes, John & Dave over there told me to always put a condom on my disk before inserting it, to prevent catching viruses."
> By this point, John & Dave were roaring, and it was all I could do to keep from joining them.
> The "condom" turned out to be a standard 3.5″ plastic sleeve.
> I delicately explained to her that a practical joke had been played, and she shouldn't do that anymore, when she asked (as serious as one could be):
> "Does that mean I don't have to stroke it ten times or blow on it either?
> 
> Maybe this was the duck.
> 
> - corelz125


good one,i was getting concerned.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx for the nice comments and we sure have some talented people here at the Garage with various types of creations. I enjoy the various types of projects that I see here.

Petey and Bandit… +1


----------



## Peteybadboy

Two lightning strikes too close for comfort. Every afternoon we get storms this time of year.

Wife let out a scream, now the dawg is concerned but not upset.


----------



## moke

Petey that is a good looking bear!


----------



## 987Ron

Petey, nice carving, better than anything I could do.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron i would trade for your string inlay skills any day. I have to give that a dry. I bought a router plane with an inlay blade and the veritas inlay tools. (that seems complicated)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Two lightning strikes too close for comfort. Every afternoon we get storms this time of year.
> 
> Wife let out a scream, now the dawg is concerned but not upset.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


You may want to check this out- Real-Time Lightning Maps
https://www.lightningmaps.org/#m=oss;t=3;s=0;o=0;b=;ts=0;y=26.5645;x=-81.5475;z=9;d=2;dl=2;dc=0;


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hypocrisy at it s finest, oddly from an outlet I wouldn t have suspected.
> https://nypost.com/2021/08/09/private-jets-and-no-masks-how-obamas-party-was-height-of-elite-hypocrisy/
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Regardless of who the celebrity is; it started out with 700 guests and then it was reported to have been scaled back. I have not seen the actual numbers being stated.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron i would trade for your string inlay skills any day. I have to give that a dry. I bought a router plane with an inlay blade and the veritas inlay tools. (that seems complicated)
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That to me is a complicated way and used before small trim routers existed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

ZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## 987Ron

> ZZzzzzzzzz
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ZZzzzzzzzz me too, but its a bed for me not a tree. Nite all


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Was out tonight with wife. 11th Wedding Anniversary.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Congrats Gunny.

Morning all. Golf today and get back to the gym. Check out the greens.

Continue sanding the bear. I have a long list of project to finish. Home until Oct. nice


----------



## corelz125

Congrats Gunny.
Pottz just heard mountain dew is coming out with an alcoholic drink


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all…...Coffee and dawg on the porch, a bit humid and going to be a hot day, need to mow. Oh the joys of home ownership.

Went to buy some soup bones for the dawg. Hard to find. None of the 4 groceries have them and have no butcher to ask. Went to our meat market. Butcher would only sell the whole shank not cut up. The owners wife came in when I was leaving empty handed, asked if I could not find what I needed. Told her the story, she is a dog person, boxers. She immediately had the butcher cut up the shank, 15 pds, and package it. No charge. The butcher was a bit peeved. I thanked him for doing it, I think he took it as a "ha ha got you thing". 
Did then pick out some steaks and a roast.

Big flock of Canada Geese on the golf course behind us, some 20 ft. or so from our back fence. Duke the big brave hunting dog, ignored them. No interest at all. Surprising. Actually good. Keep the quiet, for a bit. Duke is never quiet long. Lots of energy.

Have a great day, I however will be mowing later.


----------



## 987Ron

DW The video you posted for me on repositioning the laser on a project I have used it. Have two slats, boards, that but together like a slide rule. Wanted to put a scale on them aligned with where the slats slide against each other. Used the abutment as the reference. worked. Thanks.


----------



## pottz

> Congrats Gunny.
> Pottz just heard mountain dew is coming out with an alcoholic drink
> 
> - corelz125


about time, ive had to make my own for the last 40 years.


----------



## 987Ron

11:45am, Duke just had a bath after his swim in the Lake. We both got wet. Lived up to his Chessie heritage, long jump into the water, fetching a floating frisbee. We both had a great time. I opted to not swim. Golfer on the other side of the lake ask if he could retrieve golf balls. Answered, only if they float. 
Meant to take the camera, but forgot it in the excitement of going. Next time.

Rest, lunch and time to mow in the heat, grass is almost dry from the dew. Bagger does not do well with damp grass, pine needles and leaves. Later if I survive.


----------



## moke

Ron…Duke has really "landed on his feet", living with you! I have two English Cream Goldens,the little one is just about to turn one yo ….she is a real lover, but won't get into the pool. (Kiddie Pool from Menards) The 7 yo loves it, the little one hides….what kind of a water dog doesn't like water?

I, for one would love to photos of Duke making one of those long jumps into the water.

One quick story….we usually had three to four K-9's at a time at our SO. We bought "titled" dogs, they were more expensive, but safer. They could be trusted around children and were calmer around adults. They were big money…can't remember but, 30k sticks in my mind. This one handler in particular was in really enamored with his dog, and she was a really good dog. They were Belgium Malamutes. This guy took his dog everywhere, on and off duty. He went to the lake and decided to throw her into the water to watch her swim. She could not swim and sank right to the bottom….luckily they were in about 4' of water so, three guys ( all deputies) jumped in and saved her. The handler, just like me, thought all dogs can swim….evidentially not.


----------



## pottz

> Ron…Duke has really "landed on his feet", living with you! I have two English Cream Goldens,the little one is just about to turn one yo ….she is a real lover, but won t get into the pool. (Kiddie Pool from Menards) The 7 yo loves it, the little one hides….what kind of a water dog doesn t like water?
> 
> I, for one would love to photos of Duke making one of those long jumps into the water.
> 
> One quick story….we usually had three to four K-9 s at a time at our SO. We bought "titled" dogs, they were more expensive, but safer. They could be trusted around children and were calmer around adults. They were big money…can t remember but, 30k sticks in my mind. This one handler in particular was in really enamored with his dog, and she was a really good dog. They were Belgium Malamutes. This guy took his dog everywhere, on and off duty. He went to the lake and decided to throw her into the water to watch her swim. She could not swim and sank right to the bottom….luckily they were in about 4 of water so, three guys ( all deputies) jumped in and saved her. The handler, just like me, thought all dogs can swim….evidentially not.
> 
> - moke


had a lab back in the eighties hated water,it was a pita just giving him a bath-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

> had a lab back in the eighties hated water,it was a pita just giving him a bath-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Even the dogs that love water tend to be a pita to bath. Everybody gets wet. The bigger the dog the wetter one gets from bathing them. We did have one Lab that just stood still, but then would shake the water off unexpectedly. Spray everywhere. Fun times.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy anniversary Gunny.

I thought all dogs would swim too.

No lawn mowing here. It isn't very tall and the grass shades the soil from drying out as fast in the drought.



> Congrats Gunny.
> Pottz just heard mountain dew is coming out with an alcoholic drink
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> about time, ive had to make my own for the last 40 years.
> 
> - pottz


*pottz* Do you use a still?


----------



## pottz

> had a lab back in the eighties hated water,it was a pita just giving him a bath-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Even the dogs that love water tend to be a pita to bath. Everybody gets wet. The bigger the dog the wetter one gets from bathing them. We did have one Lab that just stood still, but then would shake the water off unexpectedly. Spray everywhere. Fun times.
> 
> - 987Ron


the beagle is cool with it she will stay still then when i dry her she'll put her front legs up on the side of the tub.i can usually tell when she's ready to shake off.last beagle hated baths too death,a real pain.


----------



## pottz

<


> Happy anniversary Gunny.
> 
> I thought all dogs would swim too.
> 
> No lawn mowing here. It isn t very tall and the grass shades the soil from drying out as fast in the drought.
> 
> Congrats Gunny.
> Pottz just heard mountain dew is coming out with an alcoholic drink
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> about time, ive had to make my own for the last 40 years.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *pottz* Do you use a still?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


wish i had one-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *pottz* Do you use a still?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> wish i had one-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I know a former operator who got his sugar cheap. The food stamp crowd would buy sugar and he would buy the sugar from them cheap, but for cash ;-))


----------



## DevinT

A very good long-time friend of mine makes his own Whiskey. Comes out of the still at about 140 proof and he has to water it down. Good stuff. When we used to work together, whenever he brought some into the office you could smell it clear all the way from the other side of the office.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

* What is the Traditional 14th Anniversary Gift?*

"*The traditional gift for the 14th wedding anniversary is ivory*. While I love checking out all the inventive, wonderful gifts I can find using the traditional suggestions, this is one year where I think it's better to pick an alternative (or switch to the modern gift) instead."

https://www.loveandlavender.com/14th-ivory-anniversary-gifts-him-her/


----------



## pottz

> A very good long-time friend of mine makes his own Whiskey. Comes out of the still at about 140 proof and he has to water it down. Good stuff. When we used to work together, whenever he brought some into the office you could smell it clear all the way from the other side of the office.
> 
> - DevinT


ill bet you guys had some pretty good lunch breaks huh ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

During the winter of 73-74 I worked on a new hospital in Republic, WA. Most of the contractors were from the west side except for the general from Tri-Cities. They did hire a few laborers locally. One of them stocked a cave with some of his "product." He would ride his horse out there to take a break. The cave was high enough he had to stand on top of the saddle to get into it. During a "stocking trip," he decided to have a sip. One leads to another until he was totally drunk. When he finally tried to get out, he fell when trying to get out standing on top of the saddle and he broke his arm. He missed a few weeks' work.

Later that winter his house burned. He said it wasn't much of a loss, just an old shack. He said the fire department almost had it out when the fire got into the basement. He said the place exploded. Apparently, the shelves collapsed and the bottles broke falling on the floor.

Another character I knew from the pool tournament every Wednesday night was a logger. He decided to practice quick draw on Saturday and shot himself in the calf. He sat around a couple of days since he couldn't log. He was bored so he decided to practice quick draw. He shot himself in the calf through the cast. ;-))

Duke, the guy that owned the hotel where we all stayed, held a poker tournament on Tuesday nights. It was getting close to the end of the job and the boyz decided to buy Duke a Texas fifth for the goodbye party. He drank 80% of it in a period of about 4 or 5 hours. At about 2:30 AM, the fire alarm went off. He left to drive the fire engine on the icy roads! They were a solid sheet of ice. It had been down around 20 below most of the winter!

Duke told us he was in Italy in WWII. He vowed if he survived he would take a bath or shower every day for the rest of his life. The motivation was they had not been near water for 6 months. They finally got to a river. They took the butts of their rifles to break through the ice to take baths!


----------



## DevinT

> A very good long-time friend of mine makes his own Whiskey. Comes out of the still at about 140 proof and he has to water it down. Good stuff. When we used to work together, whenever he brought some into the office you could smell it clear all the way from the other side of the office.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> ill bet you guys had some pretty good lunch breaks huh ?
> 
> - pottz


Yes, I have some crazy stories


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*IMO it is about both parties* (please note the elephant on the right) spending away and increasing debt. Again take it for what you think…


----------



## DevinT

Not an elephant. No, what you have there is a Rhino, an obvious play on RINO, which is a slur that R's use to denigrate other R's - which stands for "Republican In Name Only."

It's clear to me that the advertisement is saying that some R's are in bed with D's when It comes to spending money and that to be a true R you need to get out of the D's vehicle and start pushing back against D spending.

However the issue with that is the Rhino/RINO in the vehicle should probably be considered conservative while the ones making the advertisement (supposedly "true" R's) should be considered radical/extremist for putting out such propaganda after pulling off the century's biggest heist


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Devin* It is a no-win situation. The other side promotes Seattle is Dying | A KOMO News Documentary 




Political parties are about personal relationships, nothing to do with right, wrong, justice, or the rule of law. The best explanation I found trying to get the chity council to consider facts and enforce fire, structural, and propane codes is Understanding Stupidity by James F Welles. In 1995, he said if enough people took his book seriously we might save civilization. Since there has been an exponential expansion of stupidity with little hope ;-(


----------



## DevinT

I'm going to have to check that book out. Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is well documented referencing psychological studies, but the 1st edition was in 1986. The intention was to write a comical satire but his research showed there was nothing to seriously address stupidity. It is very informative and totally disgusting ;-(( There has been a lot of psychological studies since that confirm. I contacted him for clarification. His most concerning comment was "You are unique in appreciating/expressing your appreciation of the book. No one else seems to get it., or at least no one else has said so."


----------



## 987Ron

Found the book on Alibris for $3.20, ordered it. Hope I don't find myself in it as an example. 


> Understanding Stupidity by James F Welles. In 1995, he said if enough people took his book seriously we might save civilization. Since there has been an exponential expansion of stupidity with little hope ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## bandit571

problem being….Ya just can't FIX stupid….o matter what colour your neck might be…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> - Desert_Woodworker


I really do love living in the greatest country on earth but I've come to the realization that the spend to production ratio in this country is not only unsustainable but is likely too far gone to be fixed. We've started looking for property in Mexico, not that we're planning on leaving soon, I sincerely hope that doesn't need to happen but rather as a safe haven from hyper inflation and the collapse of the social security system. I will not put my children in a situation where they have to pay for the preventable mistakes of others to the tune of 100's of trillion dollars. We would have already experience a great depression at least equal to that of 1929 if safety nets weren't in place, the problem is those nets can't stop what we're headed for, they can only guarantee it will be much worse than 92 years ago.


----------



## 987Ron

> I, for one would love to photos of Duke making one of those long jumps into the water.
> - moke


While not of Duke but Chessiies and the water….



























Todays jumps were a lot less No dock and the bank sloped down to the lake quite steeply. Next time will get his pictures in the water ....


----------



## corelz125

Three guys, a Polish guy, a Jewish guy and an Italian guy sign up for the police academy.

The Jewish guy goes in first and the Captain says to him, "We have to ask you one question before we admit you in to the academy, Who killed Jesus?"

The Jewish guy says "The Romans did it."

The Captain says, "Right, you're admitted."

The Italian guy goes in next.

The Captain asks him the same thing. "We have to ask you one question first before you're admitted to the Police Academy. Who killed Jesus?"

The Italian guy says "The Romans did it."

The Captain says, "Right, you're admitted."

The Polish guy goes in and the Captain repeats the question.

The Polish guy says "Gee, I don't know."

The Captain tells him to go home and think about it for a week and come back and tell him.

The Polish guy goes home and his wife asked him how his first day went at the academy, and he says to her, "You won't believe it! My first day on the job and they assigned me to a murder case!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- youtube video was very informative +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- enjoyed the dog pics…


----------



## pottz

> Three guys, a Polish guy, a Jewish guy and an Italian guy sign up for the police academy.
> 
> The Jewish guy goes in first and the Captain says to him, "We have to ask you one question before we admit you in to the academy, Who killed Jesus?"
> 
> The Jewish guy says "The Romans did it."
> 
> The Captain says, "Right, you're admitted."
> 
> The Italian guy goes in next.
> 
> The Captain asks him the same thing. "We have to ask you one question first before you're admitted to the Police Academy. Who killed Jesus?"
> 
> The Italian guy says "The Romans did it."
> 
> The Captain says, "Right, you're admitted."
> 
> The Polish guy goes in and the Captain repeats the question.
> 
> The Polish guy says "Gee, I don't know."
> 
> The Captain tells him to go home and think about it for a week and come back and tell him.
> 
> The Polish guy goes home and his wife asked him how his first day went at the academy, and he says to her, "You won't believe it! My first day on the job and they assigned me to a murder case!
> 
> - corelz125


LOL !


----------



## pottz

> * What is the Traditional 14th Anniversary Gift?*
> 
> "*The traditional gift for the 14th wedding anniversary is ivory*. While I love checking out all the inventive, wonderful gifts I can find using the traditional suggestions, this is one year where I think it's better to pick an alternative (or switch to the modern gift) instead."
> 
> https://www.loveandlavender.com/14th-ivory-anniversary-gifts-him-her/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw ive been thinking about this and i dont remember you ever mentioning a current wife.this for your wife or a friends ? youve talked about your paramores so im confused.


----------



## bandit571

Trying to get a handle on things..









Work was interrupted today…









Makes things a bit hard to walk AND push tools around..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Found the book on Alibris for $3.20, ordered it. Hope I don t find myself in it as an example.
> 
> Understanding Stupidity by James F Welles. In 1995, he said if enough people took his book seriously we might save civilization. Since there has been an exponential expansion of stupidity with little hope ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - 987Ron


We all do stupid things, some more than others ;-) Hopefully, we learn rather than repeat. Welles, "the author of two books on stupidity was charged with using the Internet to try to arrange sex with a 15-year-old girl, who was actually a male undercover detective. Investigators said the author, James F. Welles, 61, who wrote ''The Story of Stupidity'' and ''Understanding Stupidity,'' was aware of the possibility of a sting."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz was an addition to Gunny's 14th and a lead into what you give if anything to your spouse. The 14th is Ivory which is out; to protect the elephants. I would have probably used that Tagua nut and made some jewelry….


----------



## pottz

> Found the book on Alibris for $3.20, ordered it. Hope I don t find myself in it as an example.
> 
> Understanding Stupidity by James F Welles. In 1995, he said if enough people took his book seriously we might save civilization. Since there has been an exponential expansion of stupidity with little hope ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> We all do stupid things, some more than others ;-) Hopefully, we learn rather than repeat. Welles, "the author of two books on stupidity was charged with using the Internet to try to arrange sex with a 15-year-old girl, who was actually a male undercover detective. Investigators said the author, James F. Welles, 61, who wrote The Story of Stupidity and Understanding Stupidity, was aware of the possibility of a sting."
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


stupid is as stupid does bob.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz was an addition to Gunny s 14th and a lead into what you give if anything to your spouse. The 14th is Ivory which is out; to protect the elephants. I would have probably used that Tagua nut and made some jewelry….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i thought gunny said it was his 11th ? still confused dw.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> problem being….Ya just can t FIX stupid….o matter what colour your neck might be…
> 
> - bandit571


The reason it cannot be fixed is psychologists define stupidity as intentionally ignoring facts motivated by greed, narcissism, or groupthink (tribal instincts.) Ignorance is easily addressed through education.


----------



## pottz

> problem being….Ya just can t FIX stupid….o matter what colour your neck might be…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> The reason it cannot be fixed is psychologists define stupidity as intentionally ignoring facts motivated by greed, narcissism, or groupthink (tribal instincts.) Ignorance is easily addressed through education.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


greed is probably the reason most criminals get caught,they dont know when too stop.if they did most would get away with the crime.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- not anymore yes it is 11…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I really do love living in the greatest country on earth but I ve come to the realization that the spend to production ratio in this country is not only unsustainable but is likely too far gone to be fixed. We ve started looking for property in Mexico, not that we re planning on leaving soon, I sincerely hope that doesn t need to happen but rather as a safe haven from hyper inflation and the collapse of the social security system. I will not put my children in a situation where they have to pay for the preventable mistakes of others to the tune of 100 s of trillion dollars. We would have already experience a great depression at least equal to that of 1929 if safety nets weren t in place, the problem is those nets can t stop what we re headed for, they can only guarantee it will be much worse than 92 years ago.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I have heard Mexico does not allow foreigners to own property. That may be certain areas, not sure.

In 2008 Ben Bernanke's imagination is all that saved the world from economic collapse. One of the Congressmen involved at a high level called his wife in the evening telling her to go to ATMs and withdraw as much cash as possible from every card they had. He did not expect the banks to open the next day. The fed has been printing money and supports the big bank's corruption ever since. They pay 0 interest. An advisor at Chase told me they do not issue CDs because the fed gives them whatever capital they need each day. Smaller banks such as US Bank do issue CDs as they are apparently out of favor ;-(

I asked a customer who was a financial analyst for the State about the 2008 collapse. She told me the people working in the industry had no idea about the corruption. She had been highly licensed in international finance in NYC. She was so POd she quit, moved to WA, and went to work for the State.
WE don't really have a chance. Corruption cooperation at the highest level ;-((
The $9 Billion Witness: Meet JPMorgan Chase's Worst Nightmare

"She was blocked at every turn: by asleep-on-the-job regulators like the Securities and Exchange Commission, by a court system that allowed Chase to use its billions to bury her evidence, and, finally, by officials like outgoing Attorney General Eric Holder, the chief architect of the crazily elaborate government policy of surrender, secrecy, and cover-up. "Every time I had a chance to talk, something always got in the way," Fleischmann says."

"This past year she watched as Holder's Justice Department struck a series of historic settlement deals with Chase, Citigroup, and Bank of America. The root bargain in these deals was cash for secrecy. The banks paid big fines, without trials or even judges - only secret negotiations that typically ended with the public shown nothing but vague, quasi-official papers called "statements of facts," which were conveniently devoid of anything like actual facts."

https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-news/the-9-billion-witness-meet-jpmorgan-chases-worst-nightmare-242414/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> problem being….Ya just can t FIX stupid….o matter what colour your neck might be…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> The reason it cannot be fixed is psychologists define stupidity as intentionally ignoring facts motivated by greed, narcissism, or groupthink (tribal instincts.) Ignorance is easily addressed through education.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> greed is probably the reason most criminals get caught,they dont know when too stop.if they did most would get away with the crime.
> 
> - pottz


The top criminals are not caught, not even inconvenienced ;-( See the Rolling Stone article.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- not anymore yes it is 11…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


so it's for gunny ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max you're sending out some very interesting stuff…
Enjoyed the WA info and here is a backup article on ignorance…

*Acquiring Ignorance*

"Ignorance is defined quite loosely as lacking knowledge or comprehension." 
https://unintendedconsequenc.es/acquiring-ignorance/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- not anymore yes it is 11…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> so it s for gunny ?
> 
> - pottz


Here you go 11

But what about the less common years? More specifically, what's the 11 year anniversary gift? The traditional gift for the 11 year anniversary is steel, a symbol of the strong bonds you share with your partner. The 11th anniversary gemstone is turquoise and its associated flower is the elegant and passionate tulip.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- not anymore yes it is 11…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> so it s for gunny ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Here you go 11
> 
> But what about the less common years? More specifically, what's the 11 year anniversary gift? The traditional gift for the 11 year anniversary is steel, a symbol of the strong bonds you share with your partner. The 11th anniversary gemstone is turquoise and its associated flower is the elegant and passionate tulip.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


still havn't answered my question,your talking in circles.is this for gunny?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- any info on Gunny goes to Gunny, not through DW…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I really do love living in the greatest country on earth but I ve come to the realization that the spend to production ratio in this country is not only unsustainable but is likely too far gone to be fixed. We ve started looking for property in Mexico, not that we re planning on leaving soon, I sincerely hope that doesn t need to happen but rather as a safe haven from hyper inflation and the collapse of the social security system. I will not put my children in a situation where they have to pay for the preventable mistakes of others to the tune of 100 s of trillion dollars. We would have already experience a great depression at least equal to that of 1929 if safety nets weren t in place, the problem is those nets can t stop what we re headed for, they can only guarantee it will be much worse than 92 years ago.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> I have heard Mexico does not allow foreigners to own property. That may be certain areas, not sure.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I started getting itchy 5 years ago and began doing research, between a much improved political situation and moving south, my desire to leave was subsided. At any rate this pretty well sums up how foreign ownership works out and it's reliable as stated as I've confirmed to my satisfaction level by taking to several people who have done what I'm considering.
https://internationalliving.com/countries/mexico/mexico-real-estate/#:~:text=Foreigners%20can%20own%20property%20in,It's%20perfectly%20legal.&text=In%20the%20restricted%20zones%2C%20if,owner%20is%20ready%20to%20sell.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *still havn t answered my question,your talking in circles.is this for gunny?*
> 
> - pottz


May I suggest watching "Cop audit videos" Learn about demanding information and the constitution…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I really do love living in the greatest country on earth but I ve come to the realization that the spend to production ratio in this country is not only unsustainable but is likely too far gone to be fixed. We ve started looking for property in Mexico, not that we re planning on leaving soon, I sincerely hope that doesn t need to happen but rather as a safe haven from hyper inflation and the collapse of the social security system. I will not put my children in a situation where they have to pay for the preventable mistakes of others to the tune of 100 s of trillion dollars. We would have already experience a great depression at least equal to that of 1929 if safety nets weren t in place, the problem is those nets can t stop what we re headed for, they can only guarantee it will be much worse than 92 years ago.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> I have heard Mexico does not allow foreigners to own property. That may be certain areas, not sure.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I started getting itchy 5 years ago and began doing research, between a much improved political situation and moving south, my desire to leave was subsided. At any rate this pretty well sums up how foreign ownership works out and it s reliable as stated as I ve confirmed to my satisfaction level by taking to several people who have done what I m considering.
> https://internationalliving.com/countries/mexico/mexico-real-estate/#:~:text=Foreigners%20can%20own%20property%20in,It s%20perfectly%20legal.&text=In%20the%20restricted%20zones%2C%20if,owner%20is%20ready%20to%20sell.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


+1 and for all the people who think that they actually own their property, then it may be best to do some research.
People should think more about possession than ownership…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max you re sending out some very interesting stuff…
> Enjoyed the WA info and here is a backup article on ignorance…
> 
> *Acquiring Ignorance*
> 
> "Ignorance is defined quite loosely as lacking knowledge or comprehension."
> https://unintendedconsequenc.es/acquiring-ignorance/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Interesting. Definitely plenty of ignorance and lack of comprehension. Dunning Kruger Effect disguises that ;-))

The story of Ishi reminds me of a small tribe that was undiscovered in Idaho until the early 2oth century. I can't remember the details.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I started getting itchy 5 years ago and began doing research, between a much improved political situation and moving south, my desire to leave was subsided. At any rate this pretty well sums up how foreign ownership works out and it s reliable as stated as I ve confirmed to my satisfaction level by taking to several people who have done what I m considering.
> https://internationalliving.com/countries/mexico/mexico-real-estate/#:~:text=Foreigners%20can%20own%20property%20in,It s%20perfectly%20legal.&text=In%20the%20restricted%20zones%2C%20if,owner%20is%20ready%20to%20sell.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


The case I heard about was near a popular resort. It was probably in the 50 KM zone.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Thanks for the well wishes guys, was a good evening.

Enjoyed a good dinner and other extra circular activities last night. Then got up early this morning to go visit Mother for the day. Got home around 2100. Long day.

I need to go to work so I can get some rest.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We never own property in the US. Miss a few year's property taxes or a sewer assessment and see what happens. ;-( Taxes are going up so fast here, many seniors are literally taxed out of their homes. They are limited to 3% or so increase per year, but the inflation of values and reassessment are exempt from that limit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max +1 keep it going…

To the perch…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

How clouds form.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My predictions have been way off. In July I predicted Gunny would have 10,000 posts by mid-August, it looks like it will be 11,000 ;-) A few days ago I predicted California's Dixie fire would be the state record before it is put out in November. It set the record today, 500,000 acres and still only 30% contained. CA's 8 biggest fires have been in the last 4 years ;-( Meanwhile, WA and OR have a half-million acres burning. We may have smoke in the next few days, but it will probably be a high haze. The rest of the country isn't so lucky. ;-((


----------



## corelz125

Pottz your not the only one confused about this anniversary thing. Trying to understand what's going on but DW is posting in riddles.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Interesting convo between DW and Pottz

Topa - note the author of the article on the banks you posted.

Continuing the sanding on the bear, the light magnifying thing is coming in handy. Thanks DW

Also, planning a "Wedding box for my nephew".

Mean while TS Fred is heading for FT Myers. That rain would put out the fires in CA. We trust the European model on these storms, so does everyone else!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Thanks for the well wishes guys, was a good evening.
> 
> Enjoyed a good dinner and other extra circular activities last night. Then got up early this morning to go visit Mother for the day. Got home around 2100. Long day.
> 
> I need to go to work so I can get some rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Extra circular activities are my favorite even if they do make me dizzy.


----------



## 987Ron

A late good morning. Haircut at 8, heard all the town gossip, some might even be true.

Always believed stupidity and ignorance are different things. I am not stupid enough to put my hand into a high voltage electrical box with warning labels on it, but ignorant on how to repair one.

Personal property taxes are horrible. Pulled up the tax base for my area, the amount charged for the old "good ole boys and families" are less % wise than others. County and city officials are less % wise. Fl. drops the part of the personal property tax for school zones after a retirement age, Ga does not. Fl. freezes the rate for seniors at a certain age, GA does not. The value of the house that the county places on my house is 20% higher than the actual value, but they only tax on 40% of the value for all, still not right.

Finish the mowing I started yesterday. Have a good day.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy day at Mother's yesterday. Cleaned off roofs of several inches of pine needle build up.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> Pottz your not the only one confused about this anniversary thing. Trying to understand what s going on but DW is posting in riddles.
> 
> - corelz125


simple question just wanted to know if i should congratulate dw or gunny?


----------



## pottz




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Was my 11th Wedding Anniversary.


----------



## pottz

so true i dont know if id call it a joke.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz +1 good one (s)

Finished sanding the bear. Going to buy a wipe on oil, should pop the walnut. So humid here it may take days to dry.


----------



## bandit571

Had to take the Boss out, and get her hair done…about an hour nap in the car for me…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> so true i dont know if id call it a joke.
> 
> - pottz


ROFLMAO


----------



## DevinT

> so true i dont know if id call it a joke.
> 
> - pottz


6. "Have it your way" - A consequence has been chosen


----------



## pottz

> so true i dont know if id call it a joke.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 6. "Have it your way" - A consequence has been chosen
> 
> - DevinT


good add.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa - note the author of the article on the banks you posted.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


What about him?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> so true i dont know if id call it a joke.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 6. "Have it your way" - A consequence has been chosen
> 
> - DevinT


It is not a joke, it is true. Devin's should have been included for sure.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mischievous bears cubs playing golf.

https://upnorthlive.com/news/offbeat/fore-mischievous-bear-cubs-make-their-way-onto-golf-course-tackling-flagstick?fbclid=IwAR1UVapaQ2YOqXTRpg8MldQKiIXaY9GdnRkbakx1ycUdwrmraniV5W7Hwcw


----------



## pottz

> Mischievous bears cubs playing golf.
> 
> https://upnorthlive.com/news/offbeat/fore-mischievous-bear-cubs-make-their-way-onto-golf-course-tackling-flagstick?fbclid=IwAR1UVapaQ2YOqXTRpg8MldQKiIXaY9GdnRkbakx1ycUdwrmraniV5W7Hwcw
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


petey you ever have to deal with bears,or any other animals while playing ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A late good morning. Haircut at 8, heard all the town gossip, some might even be true.
> 
> *Always believed stupidity and ignorance are different things. I am not stupid enough to put my hand into a high voltage electrical box with warning labels on it, but ignorant on how to repair one. *
> 
> Personal property taxes are horrible. Pulled up the tax base for my area, the amount charged for the old "good ole boys and families" are less % wise than others. County and city officials are less % wise. Fl. drops the part of the personal property tax for school zones after a retirement age, Ga does not. Fl. freezes the rate for seniors at a certain age, GA does not. The value of the house that the county places on my house is 20% higher than the actual value, but they only tax on 40% of the value for all, still not right.
> 
> Finish the mowing I started yesterday. Have a good day.
> 
> - 987Ron


Psychologists say ignorance can be addressed through education. Stupidity is intentionally ignoring facts. That is why the chitty will never enforce propane, fire, or structural codes. The chitty mayor, council, and staff are the only people who believe it is OK to build concrete walls without embedded footing or foundations. Jericho is the oldest archeological site, 12,000 years old. The homes were grass huts, but they had a stable stone wall to protect the village. How can he chity possibly find enough stupid people to maintain their position? King County took 7 years to send someone who understood water runs downhill when they flooded our driveway. That was a minor inconvenience compared to threatening the lives and homes of about 50 people.


----------



## moke

Ron- Nice photos! Thanks…..

DW…the last 5 years of my LE career, I looked into more phone/videos being taken then I can care to remember. Like these fellows, some of them just wanted to push their limits as far as they can. This is done either for the sake of screwing with the system, catching some officer in some sort of trouble, or hoping to get money in a law suit. They are taxing the system. More often than not, the officers are responding to a call of a suspicious person. The "filmers" are usually being coy and vague, the RP (reporting Party) is freaked out because they are being filmed for what reason? Future lawsuit…are they being perceived as doing something wrong? The Officer is under pressure to do something to get rid of these folks and the person of interest to just go away. Very often, the person of interest will try and escalate the situation, and get arrested and you end up on the evening news for picking on the poor innocent bystander. It takes a very experienced Officer to handle the situation, so that all parties are happy….but usually someone ends up unhappy with the Officer. Either way, it taxes the system, and if the Officer is not busy, it ends up being ok just a frustration for him. If the Officer is busy, it ends up taking time away from someone that may need something legitimate. Either way it is a lose-lose situation, in this case only for a youtube video.


----------



## 987Ron

> Mischievous bears cubs playing golf.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> petey you ever have to deal with bears,or any other animals while playing ?
> 
> - pottz


Don't know about Petey but I have seen a few alligators here, Hilton Head, and Fl. Not a problem Just keep a distance. Geese now are another thing. We have flocks of Canada Geese during the winter. They poop allover the greens and fairways. One golfer I was playing with decided to shoo a big Goose away, he ended up running, the goose chasing him. Funny. we teased him a lot. A few snakes in the rough and in the edge of ponds but not often. Dangerous game golf.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa Matt Tiabi is a journalist fact based. One of the 3 I mentioned the other day.

Pottz , gators yes for sure, fire ants, snakes, bob cats, deer

Ron your dawgs will take care of the geese. I have seen trained dogs "heard" geese buy a guy doing whistle commands. It's pretty cool to see.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bear sanded with one coat of oil. Check out the paws.


----------



## sras

Nice carving work Pete!

Topa - I ordered the book.

Almost 80 in the shop. Time to find work indoors.


----------



## corelz125

I've seen it in person. A guy with a camera phone recording officers and he was acting like a total jerk. It seems 99% of these incidents all start by a person not following orders. Some cooperation can go a long way.


----------



## pottz

> Bear sanded with one coat of oil. Check out the paws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


lookin real nice,love the grain.gonna get better with each coat.


----------



## moke

Petey….well done!


----------



## corelz125

This is like the Duck meeting Sedona.


----------



## corelz125




----------



## corelz125

A man with a nagging secret couldn't keep it any longer. In the confessional he admitted that for years he had been stealing building supplies from the lumberyard where he worked.

"What did you take?" his priest asked.

"Enough to build my own house and enough for my son's house. And houses for our two daughters and our cottage at the lake."

"This is very serious," the priest said. "I shall have to think of a far-reaching penance. Have you ever done a retreat?"

"No, Father, I haven't," the man replied. "But if you can get the plans, I can get the lumber."


----------



## pottz

> A man with a nagging secret couldn't keep it any longer. In the confessional he admitted that for years he had been stealing building supplies from the lumberyard where he worked.
> 
> "What did you take?" his priest asked.
> 
> "Enough to build my own house and enough for my son's house. And houses for our two daughters and our cottage at the lake."
> 
> "This is very serious," the priest said. "I shall have to think of a far-reaching penance. Have you ever done a retreat?"
> 
> "No, Father, I haven't," the man replied. "But if you can get the plans, I can get the lumber."
> 
> - corelz125


good one. weve had a few of those at our yard over the years.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron your dawgs will take care of the geese. I have seen trained dogs "heard" geese buy a guy doing whistle commands. It s pretty cool to see.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


On our course they set up some Fox scarecrows at points on the lake. Seemed to help, think in the long run the geese were on to the fake foxes.



> Bear sanded with one coat of oil. Check out the paws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Really nice looking, well done.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- Nice work… does it have a name?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Interesting convo between DW and Pottz*
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Update- now Corelez is adding to it… I have some shop work then if there is enough interest then I'll post later.


----------



## bandit571

Bear needs a hat, a shirt collar with a green tie….."Smarter than the average Bear"

Third handle got installed today









And drawer #4 has been glued up…









A busy 3 hours in the shop…I'm whopped….still have a few Blogs to do….24 photos to post in those blogs….

Need a day off…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa Matt Tiabi is a journalist fact based. One of the 3 I mentioned the other day.
> 
> Pottz , gators yes for sure, fire ants, snakes, bob cats, deer
> 
> Ron your dawgs will take care of the geese. I have seen trained dogs "heard" geese buy a guy doing whistle commands. It s pretty cool to see.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I thought he might be a good guy. Wikipedia said he branded Goldman Sachs a "vampire squid" in a 2009 article.

Bear looks fantastic.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Nice carving work Pete!
> 
> Topa - I ordered the book.
> 
> Almost 80 in the shop. Time to find work indoors.
> 
> - sras


I'm amazed there is so much interest.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ron- Nice photos! Thanks…..
> 
> DW…the last 5 years of my LE career, I looked into more phone/videos being taken then I can care to remember. Like these fellows, some of them just wanted to push their limits as far as they can. This is done either for the sake of screwing with the system, catching some officer in some sort of trouble, or hoping to get money in a law suit. They are taxing the system. More often than not, the officers are responding to a call of a suspicious person. The "filmers" are usually being coy and vague, the RP (reporting Party) is freaked out because they are being filmed for what reason? Future lawsuit…are they being perceived as doing something wrong? The Officer is under pressure to do something to get rid of these folks and the person of interest to just go away. Very often, the person of interest will try and escalate the situation, and get arrested and you end up on the evening news for picking on the poor innocent bystander. It takes a very experienced Officer to handle the situation, so that all parties are happy….but usually someone ends up unhappy with the Officer. Either way, it taxes the system, and if the Officer is not busy, it ends up being ok just a frustration for him. If the Officer is busy, it ends up taking time away from someone that may need something legitimate. Either way it is a lose-lose situation, in this case only for a youtube video.
> 
> - moke


Legislators are on the news saying police need to follow our new law limiting police to de-escalating dangerous criminals or go to prison, be decertified, or killed. If they had any experience they might try to get their heads out of their @$$.


----------



## pottz

> *Interesting convo between DW and Pottz*
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Update- now Corelez is adding to it… I have some shop work then if there is enough interest then I ll post later.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


lol,adding to what,a simple question you didn't seem to want to address.forget it man.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A man with a nagging secret couldn't keep it any longer. In the confessional he admitted that for years he had been stealing building supplies from the lumberyard where he worked.
> 
> "What did you take?" his priest asked.
> 
> "Enough to build my own house and enough for my son's house. And houses for our two daughters and our cottage at the lake."
> 
> "This is very serious," the priest said. "I shall have to think of a far-reaching penance. Have you ever done a retreat?"
> 
> "No, Father, I haven't," the man replied. "But if you can get the plans, I can get the lumber."
> 
> - corelz125


Joke reminds me of a collections guy who told me about a contractor stealing the lumber to build a house. He ordered lumber to build 2 houses side by side from 2 different lumberyards. He had the lumber delivered to the same house. He took one yard's lumber next door and did not pay for it. They filed a lien on the house they delivered to. The contractor was able to prove he paid for the lumber used to build that house so the lumber yard lost the case. The contractor lost a sale on the house during the court proceedings. They had to pay damages in addition to providing free lumber.

I called him about a job I did for a company in TX. He told me it is a waste of time to peruse collections FL, HI, and TX. They all have laws to protect the rights of their "fly by night operators" to fly by night ;-(


----------



## CWWoodworking

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Actually, it can be said that Republicans were throwing away money left and right. Seems like this advertisement from the "Americans for Limited Government" don t want you to know about "opportunity zoning" which gave trillions of dollars to business owners and also mortgage payment deferral systems that allowed owners to (1) continue evicting non-paying tenants despite moratorium and (b) tack months onto the back end of loans for non-payment of mortgage.
> 
> I don t like to discuss politics, but that advertisement is simply striking at a centuries old wedge issue wherein they actually attempt to (as they always do) call out the other party for something that they themselves did. The fact is that the last presidency gave away more money than will ever be accounted for while they attempt to blame the current presidency for giving away too much money (wherein the amount Democrats are trying to hand out is a mere fraction of the money that was flat-out gifted to home owners and business folks under the guise of "good for business and the economy" when in reality it was all just a life preserver for the rich).
> 
> And before anyone accuses me of being poor, I assure you I am not. In all reality, I should be a Republican, but I simply cannot.
> 
> *EDIT* It s really amazing the way the R party works. The reason I know about opportunity zone tax benefits and mortgage deferral systems is because I have contemplated taking advantage of those vehicles-but what amazes me is that this advertising falls on the less educated base of the R party to get them to re-inforce the idea that D s are spending too much money. The fact is that >90% of R s don t even know about OZ tax write offs or loan stuffing, or any of the other vehicles that rich folk use to keep their money (and the rich R s love the fact that the majority of their base know nothing about these systems; it makes it easier for the top 1% to influence the top additional 9% to influence the remaining 90% to push an agenda that allows them to further keep their wealth). Hell, it s brilliant! Push some legislation through that creates opportunity zones, couch it in obtuse language, ram it through with a majority in the House and Senate, and then tell your base that the D s are giving away too much money-drawing 100% of the attention away from the fact that they just perpetrated a heist.
> 
> - DevinT


The moral of the story is this-

depending on which news media outlets you believe, one side wants no police and one side wants white 5 0 year old Caucasian men to vote and nobody else. And thinks "my pillow guy" is an expert.

But there will be a huge by partisan bill being passed soon.

So what does all this mean?

5-10 gas bags from the far left and right sway way too many people on this or that.

Fact is most of the 500+ people in congress are closer to the middle than the few quoted on fox, cnn, oan, or msn.

But that's all people hear(media), the far stupidity.

To prove my point, I think everyone knows Mitch McConnell. Every quote you hear in news is far right. But what people don't realize is Kentucky has as many state gov programs as California. And old Mitch himself, once fought for gov controlled healthcare that he now rails against.


----------



## pottz

welcome back cww my friend,youve been missed.your opinion is what i like and whether any one agrees or not doesn't matter.i like we have diversity and hopefully all agree to disagree.stay with us.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> welcome back cww my friend,youve been missed.your opinion is what i like and whether any one agrees or not doesn t matter.i like we have diversity and hopefully all agree to disagree.stay with us.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks buddy.

Just to have full disclosure, the far right would suite my needs just fine. As I live in rural southern Indiana. I dont begin to think I know what its like to be a single mother, busting tables in NYC trying to make it.

Think about some others shoes. They probably will feel different.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Interesting convo between DW and Pottz*
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Update- now Corelez is adding to it… I have some shop work then if there is enough interest then I ll post later.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *lol,adding to what,a simple question you didn t seem to want to address.forget it man.*
> 
> - pottz


and when a person asks you a question Pottz as I did… when I asked you and Corelez if would you want the free mailed, laser art of the Dire wolf and Pottz's patio prototypes. I did not receive a reply from either of you. Therefore no answer is a no answer. Therefore, I got my answer…

Peace to you both

Ps I leave all my unwanted projects at Michaels craft store people scarf them up…


----------



## pottz

> *Interesting convo between DW and Pottz*
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Update- now Corelez is adding to it… I have some shop work then if there is enough interest then I ll post later.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *lol,adding to what,a simple question you didn t seem to want to address.forget it man.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> and when a person asks you a question Pottz as I did… when I asked you and Corelez if would you want the free mailed, laser art of the Dire wolf and Pottz s patio prototypes. I did not receive a reply from either of you. Therefore no answer is a no answer. Therefore, I got my answer…
> 
> Peace to you both
> 
> Ps I leave all my unwanted projects at Michaels craft store people scarf them up…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


you really wanna go their man? you may want to take your personal gripes pm.when you throw stuff out in the open and then dodge a simple question so we can understand what your trying too convey,well dont bitch.your anniversary post was a little confusing!peace.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No answers for anniversary questions. How about an answer to no question? We will be 51 years a month from today. ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Moke- I just started watching the Youtube audits (that is what they call it) I thought about you in Iowa… did you experience the cameras, for it sounds like it. IMO when a law official tells you to back up the people should. I would think that a 20 to 50-foot backup is reasonable to secure the scene, but it does not seem to be the law on these videos. IMO even without the crime tape people should stand back. Just another chapter today.


----------



## moke

CWW- well said. I bit my tongue, or fingers in this case, not to comment.

Anybody watching the Field of Dreams game? That game is being played about 45 miles from us. I have taken various visiting relatives there. It is a neat place. The game was originally scheduled for last year, but Covid had other plans. The field was built and sat in completion for 13 months. I have not been there since it was done.

Is this Heaven he says in the movie? No its Iowa…...what they don't tell you is fully grown corn raises the humidity. It was 87 degrees with 80% humidity at the time of the opening pitch…..so it may be Iowa, but it feels like Hell today.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> No answers for anniversary questions. How about an answer to no question? We will be 51 years a month from today. ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I will stay up for this????


----------



## corelz125

That's longer than I been alive Bob. Politics is what turned this country upside down. The far sides just like to point fingers at each other but they are both to blame


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Latest addition to the "perch"*


----------



## pottz

> No answers for anniversary questions. How about an answer to no question? We will be 51 years a month from today. ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


congrats bob,that something to be proud of in this world.


----------



## corelz125

That's better than here Mike. It was 94 and humid.same thing tomorrow suppose to break by Sunday.


----------



## pottz

> That s better than here Mike. It was 94 and humid.same thing tomorrow suppose to break by Sunday.
> 
> - corelz125


we have the temp but not the humidity,thats what kills ya.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That s longer than I been alive Bob. Politics is what turned this country upside down. The far sides just like to point fingers at each other but they are both to blame
> 
> - corelz125


*Pogo: We Have Met the Enemy and He Is Us*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

HOW TO CELEBRATE A 51ST WEDDING ANNIVERSARY
Neither are there any traditional symbols to commemorate the 51st anniversary. So that opens up the opportunity of considering thoughtful homemade anniversary gifts that bring together a variety of ideas. Including, for example, a gift basket filled with items that both mum and dad would enjoy. Or photo-based gifts such as a homemade scrapbook or a framed personalised poem.

Looking forward to hearing more…


----------



## moke

DW-we did experince videos A LOT towards the end of my career. After Ferguson, and the famous hands up don't shoot, when we would pull in to some of the apartment complexes the folks would raise their hands in the air, and chant don't shoot….don't shoot….then some of our friends would do it when we might go out…..we weren't laughing…. one of my huge pet peeves is when the last two Presidents would comment on open cases, for effect. Sometimes from the night before…That is plain wrong….they don't have the facts, some of the reports haven't even been written and these guys are commenting to play to their base. The last two did it, before that you never heard it.

I'm not going to say that cops should be on the job. They are just people, and just like the rest of the of the nation there are people that shouldn't have any authority. But we try to Police ourselves too….. bad cops make our jobs harder. No one wants it any less than us. I can honestly say though, I never knew a cop that was prejudice. At least 
not to a race…..I had dislike for certain individual, but that was a learned dislike. 
Thanks for asking….


----------



## moke

DW-I forgot to mention, that usually folks with videos usually have a chip on their shoulder, and have a hard time shutting up while they are filming. They usually show their stupidity on that very video….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Moke- Thx for the great insight… the phone cameras are with us even in the classrooms…


----------



## corelz125

Mike did you try to get tickets for the game tonight? Don't think you'll get another chance at watching the Yankees in Iowa again.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW-I forgot to mention, that usually folks with videos usually have a chip on their shoulder, and have a hard time shutting up while they are filming. They usually show their stupidity on that very video….
> 
> - moke


+1 but this is what sways society. Few people want to hear the other side of the story…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That s longer than I been alive Bob. Politics is what turned this country upside down. The far sides just like to point fingers at each other but they are both to blame
> 
> - corelz125


Radical narcissists running both parties ;-(( Anyone under 50 does not know what this country can be with sanity; ie, the parties of Eisenhower and JFK. The greed phase of the Tytler Cycle destroyed the 3rd affluent middle class in world history. The first was caused by the labor shortage after the Bubonic Plague in 1347. The second was Colonial America. CEO pay was 33 times the average employee pay in the 60s, today Walmart is 1000 times. It is typical. Last year the average CEO pay of the Fortune 500 companies raised $750,000. There is no democracy, people get 1% of the laws they lobby Congress for and Corps get 99%. The Koch Brothers stopping environmental legislation to control CO2 in the 90s sealed the deal. There were about 100 lobbyists then. The Kochs motivated a building boom in WA DC to build lobbyist offices. In 2019 nearly 12,000 of them spent 3.5 billion ;-(( One of our Congressmen complained he is required by his party to spend 50% of every day begging for campaign contributions. We are in the Apathy phase of the Tytler Cycle: accept no responsibility for problems and blame everyone else for a system of corruption. This is James Madison's worse nightmare; mob rule. Unfortunately, it will have to get worse before the people unite and demand a return to sanity.

Meanwhile, in ********************tatle, a former city councilman got 65,000 signatures to get an initiative on the ballot to require the chitty to do treatment and build shelters to deal with drug addiction and homeless issues. The chitty spends a billion a year without any progress and it continues to get worse as ********************tatle is a magnet chitty for addicts. Yesterday the ACLU, drug addiction advocates, and street camping advocates filed a lawsuit to stop any solutions and support the current mess.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> HOW TO CELEBRATE A 51ST WEDDING ANNIVERSARY
> Neither are there any traditional symbols to commemorate the 51st anniversary. So that opens up the opportunity of considering thoughtful homemade anniversary gifts that bring together a variety of ideas. Including, for example, a gift basket filled with items that both mum and dad would enjoy. Or photo-based gifts such as a homemade scrapbook or a framed personalised poem.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


She is still admiring the ring she got for 50th ;-)


----------



## moke

DW-I guess the one big fact I failed to mention, the llast eight years of my career, we wore cameras. So we were not really concerned about the other cameras. It's just that the folks filming almost always had an agenda…..



> Mike did you try to get tickets for the game tonight? Don t think you ll get another chance at watching the Yankees in Iowa again.
> 
> - corelz125


 The Yankees are my team too! The stands hold 5000. They had a lottery for 500 pairs of tickets, for 400.00 per seat. They came with the winners name on them , and the phrase Identification required for entrance. Trying to stop scalpers, I guess. The rest of the tickets were 1500.00 per seat….but the announcers just said some tickets were 3000 per seat. I had not heard that. That is a little high for this retiree.

Last night there was a game for some AAU teams….like a championship game if you will….it was the New York AAU team vs Chicago AAU champions. We are further away from the field than Dubuque, where most stayed. THe stayed in a really old Hotel, at least some did…I don't think anyone stayed in CR. It has been a really big deal…we were eating in a sports bar when Kevin Costner walked out of the cornfield and it got quiet and he got a standing O.
My guess is this is not the last game at that field, that is a lot of infrastructure for one game.
My guess is they chose the Yankees and White Sox because the "ghosts" were prominently from them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, I didn't know it was on. Catching the last few innings.

Our grandson was about to become a police officer when Ferguson happened. He decided to move on to other options ;-)


----------



## moke

Topa, I heard that at one time Ferguson was a city with a high per capita income…..lots of the old guys like me, were used to taking reports on run away dogs, and broken flower pots…..not sure what happened. Younger guys left like rats from a sinking ship. Not sure if all that is true… lots of rumors


----------



## CWWoodworking

Got lost in Ferguson once, as it is fairly close to one of my old customers. Stopped and ate some lunch. you know what happened? I saw a lot of black people, and they ate cheese burgers too.


----------



## pottz

> Got lost in Ferguson once, as it is fairly close to one of my old customers. Stopped and ate some lunch. you know what happened? I saw a lot of black people, and they ate cheese burgers too.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


did you get any video on your iphone ? if not,it never happened. ;-)


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Got lost in Ferguson once, as it is fairly close to one of my old customers. Stopped and ate some lunch. you know what happened? I saw a lot of black people, and they ate cheese burgers too.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> did you get any video on your iphone ? if not,it never happened. ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Ha! you know I never even thought about it. I did get some odd looks. But its all good. they were courteous, as was I and my son. and everyone went about their business.

I once stayed in a hotel in a part of Nashville that most white people wouldnt drive through. I took a run about 600, ate a a local restaurant, in which I was literally the only white person in the building. I ate some fantastic chicken wings, listen to some good blues, and drank beer with some locals. I dont remember their names, but I wont forget the moment. good people.


----------



## pottz

> Got lost in Ferguson once, as it is fairly close to one of my old customers. Stopped and ate some lunch. you know what happened? I saw a lot of black people, and they ate cheese burgers too.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> did you get any video on your iphone ? if not,it never happened. ;-)
> 
> Ha! you know I never even thought about it. I did get some odd looks. But its all good. they were courteous, as was I and my son. and everyone went about their business.
> 
> I once stayed in a hotel in a part of Nashville that most white people wouldnt drive through. I took a run about 600, ate a a local restaurant, in which I was literally the only white person in the building. I ate some fantastic chicken wings, listen to some good blues, and drank beer with some locals. I dont remember their names, but I wont forget the moment. good people.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> - CWWoodworking


if we had more of that this world would be better place for all.most people of all color and race are good people,it's the tiny minority that screws this world up.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Got lost in Ferguson once, as it is fairly close to one of my old customers. Stopped and ate some lunch. you know what happened? I saw a lot of black people, and they ate cheese burgers too.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> did you get any video on your iphone ? if not,it never happened. ;-)
> 
> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> if we had more of that this world would be better place for all.most people of all color and race are good people,it s the tiny minority that screws this world up.
> 
> - pottz


Very true, live and let live within reason.

This jamming stuff down peoples throats and the constant barrage of BS online is just making it worse


----------



## pottz

> if we had more of that this world would be better place for all.most people of all color and race are good people,it s the tiny minority that screws this world up.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Very true, live and let live within reason.
> 
> This jamming stuff down peoples throats and the constant barrage of BS online is just making it worse
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 you cant make people like each other,but you can help make people understand each other.then it's up too each too decide.
tonight is a good example of misunderstandings.but for me ive had enough.stay tuned for a change? just what is yet too be determined ! peace my friends.


----------



## michaelsmith

Fire up the grill


----------



## pottz

> Fire up the grill
> 
> - michaelsmith


PLEASE!!!! you for real? you got 5 minutes then your flagged and gone by the admin!!!! start talkin.


----------



## RichT

> Fire up the grill
> 
> - michaelsmith
> 
> PLEASE!!!! you for real? you got 5 minutes then your flagged and gone by the admin!!!! start talkin.
> 
> - pottz


Is that any way to welcome a newcomer? At least he didn't post 500 links to spam.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Here is a good story for the soul.

when I was 15, i went to a basketball camp at Perdue university. It was a camp of 200 or so kids, so we stayed in college dorms.

My roommate was a kid from Gary Indiana. As in the murder capital of the world at the time. We couldnt have been more different. I listened to AC/DC and KISS. he listen to Tupac. first day we looked at each other like aliens.

By the end of the week, we were telling stories like long lost buddies. I told him about our town just getting our first fast food restaurant. He told me about having a subway on every other block and how he hoped to get a job at McDonalds. Then I told him about how my parents owned a small drive in restaurant, but Id probably work at their other business, a furniture store.(could ive sounded like a more entitled ass?)

Then he told me how his neighbor got shot last week and how when he walks down the street, he hangs his head because in the hood, eye contact is everything…

We hugged at the end, telling each other how great the week has been.

I wish we would have kept up with each other.


----------



## pottz

> Fire up the grill
> 
> - michaelsmith
> 
> PLEASE!!!! you for real? you got 5 minutes then your flagged and gone by the admin!!!! start talkin.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Is that any way to welcome a newcomer? At least he didn t post 500 links to spam.
> 
> - Rich


now you show up ! where were you when i needed you man. i thought i was generous giving him 5 minutes.


----------



## pottz

> Here is a good story for the soul.
> 
> when I was 15, i went to a basketball camp at Perdue university. It was a camp of 200 or so kids, so we stayed in college dorms.
> 
> My roommate was a kid from Gary Indiana. As in the murder capital of the world at the time. We couldnt have been more different. I listened to AC/DC and KISS. he listen to Tupac. first day we looked at each other like aliens.
> 
> By the end of the week, we were telling stories like long lost buddies. I told him about our town just getting our first fast food restaurant. He told me about having a subway on every other block and how he hoped to get a job at McDonalds. Then I told him about how my parents owned a small drive in restaurant, but Id probably work at their other business, a furniture store.(could ive sounded like a more entitled ass?)
> 
> Then he told me how his neighbor got shot last week and how when he walks down the street, he hangs his head because in the hood, eye contact is everything…
> 
> We hugged at the end, telling each other how great the week has been.
> 
> I wish we would have kept up with each other.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


wow,reality for many in this world.getting too understand each other,what a new concept huh?


----------



## RichT

> now you show up ! where were you when i needed you man. i thought i was generous giving him 5 minutes.
> 
> - pottz


Maybe he'll actually post some projects and share real knowledge-not just from watching youtube.

Nah, what was I thinking? Never mind.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> now you show up ! where were you when i needed you man. i thought i was generous giving him 5 minutes.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Maybe he ll actually post some projects and share real knowledge-not just from watching youtube.
> 
> Nah, what was I thinking? Never mind.
> 
> - Rich


YOUTUBE IS PURE TRUTH!!!


----------



## CWWoodworking

Random thoughts from the eastern time zone cause im partying like its 1999.

Lady gaga was an object of my affection long before "a star is born"

I have yet to watch the first time she comes on stage and sings "Im off the deep end, watch as I dive in." without crying.

Lady Gaga looks 1000000000000000000 x better without all the make up.

I have a slight thing for lady gaga.

I am watching a star is born.


----------



## RichT

> I have a slight thing for lady gaga.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


God help you. For me, it was Linda Ronstadt. Cocaine ate her brain and turned her from "we need a whole lot more of Jesus and a lot less rock and roll" to the nutjob she is today. She dated Gov. Jerry "moonbeam" Brown for goodness sake.

Regardless, I can listen to that voice all day.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> I have a slight thing for lady gaga.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> God help you. For me, it was Linda Ronstadt. Cocaine ate her brain and turned her from "we need a whole lot more of Jesus and a lot less rock and roll" to the nutjob she is today. She dated Gov. Jerry "moonbeam" Brown for goodness sake.
> 
> Regardless, I can listen to that voice all day.
> 
> - Rich


Passion. Its all im really about. Lady Gaga has had it since she has started. I can listen to anything, passion is the only thing I care about.

She's not Whitney Houston. or Mariah Carey. But She has Passion of those 2×10

Rich, a lot of the time you rub people the wrong way. Most of the time, Im not one of them. Because I know you have passion in your craft.


----------



## pottz

> Random thoughts from the eastern time zone cause im partying like its 1999.
> 
> Lady gaga was an object of my affection long before "a star is born"
> 
> I have yet to watch the first time she comes on stage and sings "Im off the deep end, watch as I dive in." without crying.
> 
> Lady Gaga looks 1000000000000000000 x better without all the make up.
> 
> I have a slight thing for lady gaga.
> 
> I am watching a star is born.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


totally agree,i dont understand why all the makeup and stupid costumes.when she is just normal and sings it's simply beautiful.but i understand in todays world ya gotta stand out and get seen.sad.


----------



## pottz

> I have a slight thing for lady gaga.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> God help you. For me, it was Linda Ronstadt. Cocaine ate her brain and turned her from "we need a whole lot more of Jesus and a lot less rock and roll" to the nutjob she is today. She dated Gov. Jerry "moonbeam" Brown for goodness sake.
> 
> Regardless, I can listen to that voice all day.
> 
> - Rich


yeah i gotta agree,very sad.im sure ol moon beam was the worst thing she could have done.


----------



## pottz

> I have a slight thing for lady gaga.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> God help you. For me, it was Linda Ronstadt. Cocaine ate her brain and turned her from "we need a whole lot more of Jesus and a lot less rock and roll" to the nutjob she is today. She dated Gov. Jerry "moonbeam" Brown for goodness sake.
> 
> Regardless, I can listen to that voice all day.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Passion. Its all im really about. Lady Gaga has had it since she has started. I can listen to anything, passion is the only thing I care about.
> 
> She s not Whitney Houston. or Mariah Carey. But She has Passion of those 2×10
> 
> Rich, a lot of the time you rub people the wrong way. Most of the time, Im not one of them. Because I know you have passion in your craft.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


peace my brothers.ive talked to you both about my passion where i wanna go.let me know if your with me,and we'll get the ball rolling ok ? lets do something more than talk about the weather and hot pockets-lol.


----------



## RichT

> Passion. Its all im really about. Lady Gaga has had it since she has started. I can listen to anything, passion is the only thing I care about.
> 
> She s not Whitney Houston. or Mariah Carey. But She has Passion of those 2×10
> 
> Rich, a lot of the time you rub people the wrong way. Most of the time, Im not one of them. Because I know you have passion in your craft.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Me? Rub someone the wrong way? It's just because I'm misunderstood. I identify as a nice guy-and one who's much older than you…lol

You're OK. I like you.


----------



## pottz

> Passion. Its all im really about. Lady Gaga has had it since she has started. I can listen to anything, passion is the only thing I care about.
> 
> She s not Whitney Houston. or Mariah Carey. But She has Passion of those 2×10
> 
> Rich, a lot of the time you rub people the wrong way. Most of the time, Im not one of them. Because I know you have passion in your craft.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Me? Rub someone the wrong way? It s just because I m misunderstood. I identify as a nice guy-and one who s much older than you…lol
> 
> You re OK. I like you.
> 
> - Rich


lmao-are you sure were not brothers!!!! i guess i can like you too-lol.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Passion. Its all im really about. Lady Gaga has had it since she has started. I can listen to anything, passion is the only thing I care about.
> 
> She s not Whitney Houston. or Mariah Carey. But She has Passion of those 2×10
> 
> Rich, a lot of the time you rub people the wrong way. Most of the time, Im not one of them. Because I know you have passion in your craft.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Me? Rub someone the wrong way? It s just because I m misunderstood. I identify as a nice guy-and one who s much older than you…lol
> 
> You re OK. I like you.
> 
> - Rich


Hah I Like you too.

Serious question your finish experience might help

the company I work for builds high end veneer dining tables. the finish room constantly has problems with seams showing after first coat of sealer.

I think a lot of the problems would disappear if they used a grain filler after first sealer coat. Also think using I urea glue would help.

all veneer is 2 ply wood.

Maybe Im wrong?


----------



## RichT

> Hah I Like you too.
> 
> Serious question your finish experience might help…
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Well, it's hard to answer that without seeing it (and even then I could be clueless), but you might be on the right track to try doing the fill after the first topcoat. It's worth a shot.

Just to go off on a rant, it's a common misconception that filler should be applied to raw wood. I am asked often if a certain filler will accept stain. They all accept stain, but not anywhere near how the wood accepts it, and it will look like crap.

I know that had nothing to do with your question, but as an old coot, I'm obligated.


----------



## CWWoodworking

No I get you. This is very much a top coat issue. I have ordered aqua coat and will veneer a couple samples for a mauck up.

I think the bigger issue is that we do a LOT of multi step finishes. Like paint, sand, seal, stain, sand, seal, stain again, seal, shade, top coat…

Where to fit filler in there is the question. Im just a builder too, so what do I know?

I think they try to do it with thinned lacquer, and it just looks like a pain.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, have a ways to go, before I worry about all that ..


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wow we are actually talking wood working. I have no clue on the finish question Rich and CWW are talking about. there is a LJ by the name Captain Klutz that seems very knowledgeable. My guess is he might know.

Ron geese are pretty smart - they figure out the fake stuff quick. This may sound horrible but up in VA they just shot a few - the flock left and will never came back. (This is in the wester part of VA)

Welcome to Mike Smith- he must have started from the beginning and read all the posts, because "Fire up the Grill" was the first post. Ha.

Bandit I love your work, but those drawer pulls, I don't know man. Sorry in advance.

T.S. Fred is about to fly over.

Moke did you say 87 deg and 80% humidity was hot? We where sweaters in that chill.

Golfing today if we did not get too much rain last night.

BTW one of our anti vaxers is not feeling well. Really hope she is going to be ok. I will see if I can see how she is doing. She is staying in.


----------



## corelz125

Mike they said they will have another game next year there. Mentioned the cubs might be one of the team's. I fell asleep when they were down 7-4. Heard this morning they lost 9-8.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Coffee and a lot of posts from last night to read, scan more likely. deep subject.

Lady Gaga…..my age group or me went for Julie London as the voice and the looks…then there was Ann Margaret, not the voice necessarily. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Morning all. Coffee and a lot of posts from last night to read, scan more likely. deep subject.
> 
> Lady Gaga…..my age group or me went for Julie London as the voice and the looks…then there was Ann Margaret, not the voice necessarily. Whatever floats your boat.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 personally I would prefer talking about the geese. I love animals but when you have personal property then it is a personal issue.


----------



## 987Ron

> +1 personally I would prefer talking about the geese. I love animals but when you have personal property then it is a personal issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are not bothered by the geese, in fact enjoy them flying in and the landings on the lakes. LANDING GEAR DOWN, FLAPS SET, GLIDE INTO A PERFECT WATER LANDING. The flocks fly down the golf course fairway from pond to pond by our back fence, gracefully, hooking all the way, in formation a real sight Love it. Dogs ignore it. Well not when they go for a swim and he geese are there, swim after them, no chance of catching one. Good exercise.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## RichT

.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

What moron ships a cast iron product in a undersize box with no packing???

This arrived.









Had to contact company and set up new unbroken one. Specifically packed for fragile item.

They want me to return the old one. LOL.


----------



## corelz125

I've received a few planes that looked like that


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I ve received a few planes that looked like that
> 
> - corelz125


You put one of these in some @$$???


----------



## bandit571

Would prefer some Steel Toed Wellingtons….want to make a long lasting impression….


----------



## corelz125

Put the claim in to USPS got almost all of my money back. Price of the plane and shipping. They broke it they paid for it,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> .
> 
> - Rich


Darn, you're quick… I was just about to save it [:>}


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> You put one of these in some @$$???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## moke

> Mike they said they will have another game next year there. Mentioned the cubs might be one of the team s. I fell asleep when they were down 7-4. Heard this morning they lost 9-8.
> 
> - corelz125


It was a great game…..lots of tributes to a great movie, and then a Home Run Derby ( I won't mention two by my man Aaron Judge!) Yankees hit two homers in th top of ninth but then a two run shot by the sox in the bottom of the ninth. Even though my boys lost, it was a great game with a great ending. I was at PT this am and the PT guys/girls are mostly sports fans and mostly baseball. They were all wondering what they can do next year to top this year! A number of us said the Cubs needs to be included….while I am NO Cubs fan, 3/4 of Eastern Iowa are Cubs fans, and either Bears or Packer fans. The Cubs though traded away four core players in the last month….they are were unable to maintain .500 lately, so not sure if they will be anything other than a whipping team next year.

The entrance with Costner coming out of the corn will be hard to top. The impact that the game had on Baseball as a whole has been tremendous so far….I hope it helps bring baseball back to it's once prominent place. With so much politics and Sports figures using their sports to promote their agendas, sports has lost some of their "shine". I noticed that their was almost no references to race or creed….except for at the very last segment, Arod said it was great the four African- American guys had hit home runs…...while it was rather benign, I didn't even notice race, I just saw baseball greats playing a great ball game..I didn't care what race they were..they were just plain good. Other than that it was a vacation from Politics. The players were in awe of the place, Judge had shoes painted with Feild of Dreams on them, and went around having past Hall of Famers sign them. (if you don't know, Judge is 6' 7" and has feet about the length of two of mine--there was a lot of room for signatures) I hope this "bump" for baseball continues. One of my fondest memories was taken my late father to Minor League games when he was older. In case you have never been, there is NO PLACE a dog and beer taste better on this earth!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The great American dog shortage*










https://www.axios.com/the-great-american-dog-shortage-63218738-4472-47be-9428-76b1d9299a77.html


----------



## bandit571

Pins were done first…









Needed a mallet to get them together…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We need to sort sports from politics and agendas. A friend who knew all the NFL teams stats and players Histories quit watching when they kneeled for the national anthem.


----------



## moke

> Morning all. Coffee and a lot of posts from last night to read, scan more likely. deep subject.
> 
> Lady Gaga…..my age group or me went for Julie London as the voice and the looks…then there was Ann Margaret, not the voice necessarily. Whatever floats your boat.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> +1 personally I would prefer talking about the geese. I love animals but when you have personal property then it is a personal issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I remember being 7 or 8 and being at my Grandmas farm and the geese chasing me, honking and trying to bite me….I am a fan of goose for dinner….


----------



## pottz

> We need to sort sports from politics and agendas. A friend who knew all the NFL teams stats and players Histories quit watching when they kneeled for the national anthem.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


my best friend was the same way as soon as they took a knee he quit watching football.he was a vet and didn't appreciate the disrespect.i totally agree.but they have that right.


----------



## pottz

> Morning all. Coffee and a lot of posts from last night to read, scan more likely. deep subject.
> 
> Lady Gaga…..my age group or me went for Julie London as the voice and the looks…then there was Ann Margaret, not the voice necessarily. Whatever floats your boat.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> +1 personally I would prefer talking about the geese. I love animals but when you have personal property then it is a personal issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I remember being 7 or 8 and being at my Grandmas farm and the geese chasing me, honking and trying to bite me….I am a fan of goose for dinner….
> 
> - moke


my dad retired to southern oregon on the rogue river.large flocks of geese would land then slowly work there way down the river eating and crapping as they went.you had to really watch your step.i agree love a nice roasted goose.


----------



## moke

> Morning all. Coffee and a lot of posts from last night to read, scan more likely. deep subject.
> 
> Lady Gaga…..my age group or me went for Julie London as the voice and the looks…then there was Ann Margaret, not the voice necessarily. Whatever floats your boat.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> +1 personally I would prefer talking about the geese. I love animals but when you have personal property then it is a personal issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I remember being 7 or 8 and being at my Grandmas farm and the geese chasing me, honking and trying to bite me….I am a fan of goose for dinner….
> 
> - moke
> 
> my dad retired to southern oregon on the rogue river.large flocks of geese would land then slowly work there way down the river eating and crapping as they went.you had to really watch your step.i agree love a nice roasted goose.
> 
> - pottz


I was kidding…goose is really greasy….around here the geese at the various city ponds are really revered. They stop traffic as they waddle across traffic taking their time with a distinct air of entitlement…me…while I really never would, I dream of hitting the accelerator. As would anyone who has ever been biten. I also had a bad experience with nuns as a child…..well…I better shut up


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ann Margret is my favorite! Made the mistake of telling a friend that, he sent a poster of her to me on my birthday. It hangs in my shop. Definitely NOT about her singing!

Lighting is intense in the gulf right now. Putting on a big show.

DW we lost our dawg in April during the pandemic. My wife searched every where for a new dog. She found one in Panama City Fla. 1000 mile round trip for the little bugger. There where no dogs anywhere. In fact there is a strong market for stolen small dogs! I still morn that dawg.

Gunny my first shop teacher made a point on cast iron. I turned a salad bowl in 6 or 7th grade. So he suggested salad fork and spoon made from aluminum. You would hammer the spoon in a cast iron mold. He said you can compress this mold in a vice as hard as you can, but drop it and is will shatter. Mr. Ferrier. I found out later he was a Master Sargent. Kind of a big deal.


----------



## pottz

> Morning all. Coffee and a lot of posts from last night to read, scan more likely. deep subject.
> 
> Lady Gaga…..my age group or me went for Julie London as the voice and the looks…then there was Ann Margaret, not the voice necessarily. Whatever floats your boat.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> +1 personally I would prefer talking about the geese. I love animals but when you have personal property then it is a personal issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I remember being 7 or 8 and being at my Grandmas farm and the geese chasing me, honking and trying to bite me….I am a fan of goose for dinner….
> 
> - moke
> 
> my dad retired to southern oregon on the rogue river.large flocks of geese would land then slowly work there way down the river eating and crapping as they went.you had to really watch your step.i agree love a nice roasted goose.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I was kidding…goose is really greasy….around here the geese at the various city ponds are really revered. They stop traffic as they waddle across traffic taking their time with a distinct air of entitlement…me…while I really never would, I dream of hitting the accelerator. As would anyone who has ever been biten. I also had a bad experience with nuns as a child…..well…I better shut up
> 
> - moke


i wasn't kidding i love goose,ive done them slow in a smoker,usually for the holidays.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *The great American dog shortage*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.axios.com/the-great-american-dog-shortage-63218738-4472-47be-9428-76b1d9299a77.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sneak into the dog parks at night and sprinkle Viagra everywhere, problem solved!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *The great American dog shortage*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.axios.com/the-great-american-dog-shortage-63218738-4472-47be-9428-76b1d9299a77.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Sneak into the dog parks at night and sprinkle Viagra everywhere, problem solved!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


ROFLMAO


----------



## corelz125

Everybody said that baseball finally got one right. The way that game e was last night and it couldn't of been any better even if it was written. Yankees should of won bad pitching decision. Cubs might try to get a coup,e of guy's back that they traded. A Cubs Red Sox game might be a good game.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I went to Camping World today for RV parts. They seems to be taking the imitative to address the limits placed on police arresting thieves. I suspect the motorhomes in the parking lot for service losing catalytic convertors is the motivation. 









Electric fences were effective in keeping livestock in when I was a kid on the farm. I suspect they are equally effective in keeping urban animals out.

On a corona cray note, our daughter says there are 16 cases in her hospital. A week ago there were none. She does not remember the last time they had that many ;-(( The driving force seems to be a music festival in Grant county that infected several counties.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- losing someone is though.

Pottz- are you on standby to congratulate our 11,000 posts?












> *Fire up the grill*
> - michaelsmith


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Y'all forgot Jayne Mansfield ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *The great American dog shortage*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.axios.com/the-great-american-dog-shortage-63218738-4472-47be-9428-76b1d9299a77.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Sneak into the dog parks at night and sprinkle Viagra everywhere, problem solved!
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Top Max- I enjoy your commentaries. But you have some friendly competition from Moke; the 2 of you guys sure communicate well.


----------



## bandit571

> Wow we are actually talking wood working.
> 
> Bandit I love your work, but those drawer pulls, I don t know man. Sorry in advance.
> 
> Have found alternate handles…bag full from a yard sale….skinny brushed Nickel ones…bolt spacing is the same..
> Drawer #4 has been fitted..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe tomorrow, I'll switch out the handles?
> 
> BTW one of our anti vaxers is not feeling well. Really hope she is going to be ok. I will see if I can see how she is doing. She is staying in.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## bandit571

Wasn't feeling all that well today, either….heat related, I think….my get up & go has done got up & went….
may try again tomorrow…


----------



## pottz

> I went to Camping World today for RV parts. They seems to be taking the imitative to address the limits placed on police arresting thieves. I suspect the motorhomes in the parking lot for service losing catalytic convertors is the motivation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Electric fences were effective in keeping livestock in when I was a kid on the farm. I suspect they are equally effective in keeping urban animals out.
> 
> On a corona cray note, our daughter says there are 16 cases in her hospital. A week ago there were none. She does not remember the last time they had that many ;-(( The driving force seems to be a music festival in Grant county that infected several counties.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah the lallapalooza festival,thousands packed in tight with out masks = virus spread.too many stupid people to slow this thing down.


----------



## pottz

> Petey- losing someone is though.
> 
> Pottz- are you on standby to congratulate our 11,000 posts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fire up the grill*
> - michaelsmith
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


of course but ill have real beer. yeah where's michaelsmith ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz

I'm stepping away for a while, for we are about to make another great run 11,000 and it is because of Pottz, Corelez and Gunny. Take a bow… I'll watch from the perch; great job people.










Ps bud if you don't have some food for the party then you know what I'll post…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz
> 
> I m stepping away for a while, for we are about to make another great run 11,000 and it is because of Pottz, Corelez and Gunny. Take a bow… I ll watch from the perch; great job people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps bud if you don t have some food for the party then you know what I ll post…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hold on im firin up the grill,*NO HOT POCKETS!!!!!* ill bring some real beer from the swap im in.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Hey *DW*... I believe you got a twist in your knickers when *C125* and *pottzy* didn't reply to your offer.

I can think of nothing better to piss off the cat haters (one eyed (north end of a south bound canine) dog lovers) than a laser cut,









I considered sending one to them, however, no practical/serious joke is worth the shipping cost to the *United Infections States*.


----------



## pottz

> Hey *DW*... I believe you got a twist in your knickers when *C125* and *pottzy* didn t reply to your offer.
> 
> I can think of nothing better to piss off the cat haters (one eyed (north end of a south bound canine) dog lovers) than a laser cut,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I considered sending one to them, however, no practical/serious joke is worth the shipping cost to the *United Infections States*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


duckie that was last night,lets leave that stay last night.were gettin ready for another milestone celebration so no arguing tonight.stay tuned, when you weren't looking i borrowed one of your wine glasses.


----------



## pottz

hey this is gunnys thread he neds to take the big #11000.gunny get on here man.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Oops, sorry, wrong thread
LMAO


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> hey this is gunnys thread he neds to take the big #11000.gunny get on here man.
> 
> - pottz


though you're the one that crapped on about stats!


> duckie that was last night,lets leave that stay last night.were gettin ready for another milestone celebration so no arguing tonight.stay tuned, when you weren t looking i borrowed one of your wine glasses.
> - pottz











then this is my gift for you and *C125*
Download → Unzip → Run in stand alone mode… *C19* free…

* Execute the file after unzipping. Guaranteed virus free.

When prompted, choose "Stand-alone mode".

In the puzzle:
Toggle Ctlr+E between edge pieces/all pieces.
Left click, hold and drag to place. When pieces fit they will weld together (the two pieces don't have to be horizontally oriented to weld but still need to be aligned).
Right click on a piece to rotate. Keep right clicking to keep rotating. You can rotate (right click) while "left click moving".

Right click on any non-piece for sub-menu (to Exit).
*


----------



## pottz

> Oops, sorry, wrong thread
> LMAO
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


nice ! too late moment gone.


----------



## pottz

> hey this is gunnys thread he neds to take the big #11000.gunny get on here man.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> though you re the one that crapped on about stats!
> 
> duckie that was last night,lets leave that stay last night.were gettin ready for another milestone celebration so no arguing tonight.stay tuned, when you weren t looking i borrowed one of your wine glasses.
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then this is my gift for you and *C125*
> Download → Unzip → Run in stand alone mode… *C19* free…
> 
> * Execute the file after unzipping. Guaranteed virus free.
> 
> When prompted, choose "Stand-alone mode".
> 
> In the puzzle:
> Toggle Ctlr+E between edge pieces/all pieces.
> Left click, hold and drag to place. When pieces fit they will weld together (the two pieces don't have to be horizontally oriented to weld but still need to be aligned).
> Right click on a piece to rotate. Keep right clicking to keep rotating. You can rotate (right click) while "left click moving".
> 
> Right click on any non-piece for sub-menu (to Exit).
> *
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


what? your makin me dizzy!


----------



## pottz

i took one of the ducks wine glasses when he wasn't looking,or couldn't see straight maybe ?


----------



## bandit571

Per the handle complaint..










Did a trial run…then..









Even have just enough to do all five drawers…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Oops, sorry, wrong thread
> LMAO
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Per the handle complaint..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a trial run…then..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even have just enough to do all five drawers…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Was busy tonight. Had to cut grass and all that. Worked till 2100.


----------



## pottz

> Oops, sorry, wrong thread
> LMAO
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


hey i wanted it to be your honor man.but it's till a great moment,considering weve now passed over 22,699 posts combined.but it's all do to a great group of jocks that made it happen.weve had a lot of fun,laughs,jokes and some bitter times when we dont all see eye to eye.but one thing that makes this long running 3 part thread great,we always come back together and move on.here's to another 22k+ thanks for hosting us gunny.oh hey sorry about your drill press,i was doing something i probably shouldn't have.checks in the mail !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> oh hey sorry about your drill press,i was doing something i probably shouldn t have.checks in the mail !
> 
> - pottz


Which one, I have 3??

LOL


----------



## pottz

> oh hey sorry about your drill press,i was doing something i probably shouldn t have.checks in the mail !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Which one, I have 3??
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah that one-lol.whichever is the cheapest,ok? hey the chuck barely wobbles !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey this is gunnys thread he neds to take the big #11000.gunny get on here man.
> 
> - pottz


12,000 reserved for Gunny


----------



## pottz

> hey this is gunnys thread he neds to take the big #11000.gunny get on here man.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 12,000 reserved for Gunny
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i agree,no oops next time ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> +1 Top Max- I enjoy your commentaries. But you have some friendly competition from Moke; the 2 of you guys sure communicate well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have thought a lot about Moke saying it took a year for his personality to recover from police work dealing with drug addicts and drunks every day. I have concluded the potentially severe consequences of the Wicked Witch of the West's stupidity denying propane, fire, and structural codes and safety standards putting my wife, my life, our home, and our neighborhood at risk has similar consequences. Sorry, I do not have better subject matter ;-(( Her former employer, Boeing, missed their space launch about a week ago. They are nearly 100% failures with the 737 Max, older 737 issues, 787 delays, the tanker delays and flaws, and the 777 defects causing an Australian airline to tell them they would not accept another built in SC. Boeing closed the Everett plant to make all defective 777s. The Wicked Witch learned her lessons ignoring safety very well, eh?

On a positive note, ********************tatle closed City Hall Park adjacent to the King County Courthouse today. Apparently in response to the county courthouse workers' strike for safe working conditions including but not limited to assault and rape.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey this is gunnys thread he neds to take the big #11000.gunny get on here man.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 12,000 reserved for Gunny
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i agree,no oops next time ?
> 
> - pottz


Let's reserve 20,000 for Gunny too! ;-))


----------



## pottz

> hey this is gunnys thread he neds to take the big #11000.gunny get on here man.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 12,000 reserved for Gunny
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i agree,no oops next time ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Let s reserve 20,000 for Gunny too! ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 onward jocks !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Managed to find a new home for my Dad's radial arm saw. Someone at work wanted it. One more large item out of the shop at Mother's.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit, don't listen to me! But those handles are much better.


----------



## 987Ron

A late morning for me. Breakfast done, crumpets, raspberry jam, pain pill and ocoffee. 
Put in a railing on the porch steps yesterday, not happy with the attachment of the post to the concrete patio. Not solid enough. Metal post with flange on bottom, 3 concrete fasteners that came with the post. Going to have to revise that. To hot to do it now, later.

Fly the flag today it is VJ day. Was told one should not celebrate victory over Japan, might upset Asians. Told them the war upset my Father, 3 Uncles, and families that left home and went to serve our country in that war. Any Asians upset should just lump it. Don't think they liked my reply. The flag flies.

Be kind, have a good weekend. 11,000 Wow.


----------



## bandit571

Thought for today…

Yardbirds…..(or Jefferson Airplane) "get together"

Or…maybe a little Traveling Willburies…..Either "Handle with care" or…"End of the Line"

Shop time!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> A late morning for me. Breakfast done, crumpets, raspberry jam, pain pill and ocoffee.
> Put in a railing on the porch steps yesterday, not happy with the attachment of the post to the concrete patio. Not solid enough. Metal post with flange on bottom, 3 concrete fasteners that came with the post. Going to have to revise that. To hot to do it now, later.
> 
> Fly the flag today it is VJ day. Was told one should not celebrate victory over Japan, might upset Asians. Told them the war upset my Father, 3 Uncles, and families that left home and went to serve our country in that war. Any Asians upset should just lump it. Don t think they liked my reply. The flag flies.
> 
> Be kind, have a good weekend. 11,000 Wow.
> 
> - 987Ron


Exactly, they can be offended all they want.


----------



## RichT

> Fly the flag today it is VJ day. Was told one should not celebrate victory over Japan, might upset Asians. Told them the war upset my Father, 3 Uncles, and families that left home and went to serve our country in that war. Any Asians upset should just lump it. Don t think they liked my reply. The flag flies.
> 
> Be kind, have a good weekend. 11,000 Wow.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Exactly, they can be offended all they want.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I've tried explaining to people like that how different Imperial Japan was compared to today. Tell them about the Bataan Death March, or what they did to the Chinese villagers in retaliation for assisting us during the Doolittle Raid.

They tell me that stuff never happened.


----------



## 987Ron

> Exactly, they can be offended all they want.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> They tell me that stuff never happened.
> 
> - Rich


One of todays ways of ignoring facts and events that does not conform to ones ideas and policies. It and more did happen. Similar to lying by omission.


----------



## corelz125

The way Japan treated all pow's should still upset the world today.


----------



## corelz125

LBD what's this file you're trying to get us to download?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Never happened?! My uncle Wah saw it w his own eyes. He saw what was left from the Bataan March.

My flag got torn off in a storm.

Can't fly it. Now.


----------



## bandit571

1235 hrs..Laundry Detail is done, drawer #5 is in Glue-up…I am DONE for today…my T-shirt wants to run away..

Film at 2300hrs…

Those that do not learn from History, or chose to ignore it, are doomed to repeat it, all over again…and again..


----------



## corelz125

One bright, beautiful Sunday morning, everyone in the tiny town of Johnstown got up early and went to the local church. Before the services started, the townspeople were sitting in their pews and talking about their lives, their families, etc.

Suddenly, Satan appeared at the front of the Church. Everyone started screaming and running for the front entrance, trampling each other in a frantic effort to get away
from Evil Incarnate. Soon everyone was evacuated from the Church, except for one elderly gentleman who sat calmly in his pew, not moving . . . seemingly oblivious to the fact that God's Ultimate Enemy was in his presence.

Now this confused Satan a bit, so he walked up to the man and said, "Don't you know who I am?" The man replied, "Yup, sure do." Satan asked, "Well, aren't you afraid of me?" "Nope, sure ain't," said the man. Satan was more than a little perturbed at this and queried, "Why not?" The man calmly replied, "Been married to your sister for over 48 years!"


----------



## moke

> Managed to find a new home for my Dad s radial arm saw. Someone at work wanted it. One more large item out of the shop at Mother s.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I had a radial arm saw that was given to me by my woodworking mentor, who really was like a second Father to me. He loved it. Me not so much. I did find it useful occasionally, but not enough to justify the space it took. And I had a very small shop then. He moved permanently south, I called him and asked him if I could sell it, I think it hurt his feelings a little but I needed the space for a drum sander I wanted. I sold it, sent him the cash and while I can't say I have never missed it, the times are few and far between. I am sure there are many people that have RAS and use them well and probably are more skilled than I am, but I just never liked it.



> Fly the flag today it is VJ day. Was told one should not celebrate victory over Japan, might upset Asians. Told them the war upset my Father, 3 Uncles, and families that left home and went to serve our country in that war. Any Asians upset should just lump it. Don t think they liked my reply. The flag flies.
> 
> - 987Ron


I fly the flag every day, and as far as offending them, if I recall my history correctly, they bombed us first. We did not seek War. I have a friend that visited Horoshima she said she was appalled we used an A bomb on the city. Yes it was a horrible weapon, but they were not going to give up. Even after we dropped the bomb on Hiroshima, they were not going to give up, so after three days of waiting, we dropped a second bomb on Nagasaki. Then they decided they had enough.
Don't poke a bear that you can't defeat…...


----------



## bandit571

Drawer #5 is in the clamps..









Test fit ..









Had to resaw the back of the drawer..









I suppose I had better get the Blog caught up?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*
SEE THE END RESULTS OF REACHING OUT TO HELP AN ALMOST NAKED PERSON WITH NOTHING BUT RAGS ON AND A FEW PLASTIC BAGS…..........*

->

As I walked down the busy sidewalk with my wife, knowing I was late for Mass, my eyes fell upon one of those unfortunate, ragged vagabonds that are found in every city these days.

Some people turned to stare. Others quickly looked away as if the sight would somehow contaminate them.

Recalling my old pastor, Father Mike, who always admonished me to "care for the sick, feed the hungry and clothe the naked," I was moved by some powerful inner urge to reach out to this unfortunate person.

Wearing what can only be described as rags, carrying treasured worldly possessions in two plastic bags, my heart was touched by this person's condition.

Yes, where some people saw only rags, I saw a true, hidden beauty.

A small voice inside my head called out,
"Reach out….
reach out . .. .
and touch this person!"










So I did…










I won't be at Mass this week


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

ROFLMAO


----------



## 987Ron

Now I ask "Is this family orientated pictures? Just look at that guy in all that pain. Will he ever be able to walk again?"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Now I ask "Is this family orientated pictures, just look at that guy in all that pain. Will he ever be able to walk again?"
> 
> - 987Ron


LOL


----------



## moke

The chatter still is very much alive about the Field of Dreams game…today I heard that the cub manager spilled the news that they would more than likely be playing in Iowa next year. Against the big rival…I took that to mean the Cards. So just a rumor at this point, but looking to a Cubs Cards game in August next year.

Someone also said they had 9 million in the structure so you know they are coming back.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The Treaty of Versailles the Japanese felt they were treated poorly and denied any territorial gains in Australia. They had spies in America by 1920 planning an attack on the Pacific fleet stationed in San Pedro close to the Long Beach Naval Shipyard. The Pacific Fleet moved to Pearl Harbor in 1940 saving them about 4,000 miles cutting their distance in half.

Japan launched incendiary balloon bombs. The offended should apologize for that, eh? 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incendiary_balloon
In 1945, a Japanese Balloon Bomb Killed Six Americans, Five of Them Children, in Oregon
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/1945-japanese-balloon-bomb-killed-six-americansfive-them-children-oregon-180972259/

Radial arm saws were the only power saws I normally saw on jobs when I was an apprentice. If there was a smaller one it would be a Milwaukee worm drive. I asked a carpenter if I could cut something one day. He told me to be careful, that worm drive was a handful! It was ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The chatter still is very much alive about the Field of Dreams game…today I heard that the cub manager spilled the news that they would more than likely be playing in Iowa next year. Against the big rival…I took that to mean the Cards. So just a rumor at this point, but looking to a Cubs Cards game in August next year.
> 
> Someone also said they had 9 million in the structure so you know they are coming back.
> 
> - moke


Are there any other games there?


----------



## pottz

> A late morning for me. Breakfast done, crumpets, raspberry jam, pain pill and ocoffee.
> Put in a railing on the porch steps yesterday, not happy with the attachment of the post to the concrete patio. Not solid enough. Metal post with flange on bottom, 3 concrete fasteners that came with the post. Going to have to revise that. To hot to do it now, later.
> 
> Fly the flag today it is VJ day. Was told one should not celebrate victory over Japan, might upset Asians. Told them the war upset my Father, 3 Uncles, and families that left home and went to serve our country in that war. Any Asians upset should just lump it. Don t think they liked my reply. The flag flies.
> 
> Be kind, have a good weekend. 11,000 Wow.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 maybe they wouldn't be upset if they had won huh ?


----------



## pottz

> One bright, beautiful Sunday morning, everyone in the tiny town of Johnstown got up early and went to the local church. Before the services started, the townspeople were sitting in their pews and talking about their lives, their families, etc.
> 
> Suddenly, Satan appeared at the front of the Church. Everyone started screaming and running for the front entrance, trampling each other in a frantic effort to get away
> from Evil Incarnate. Soon everyone was evacuated from the Church, except for one elderly gentleman who sat calmly in his pew, not moving . . . seemingly oblivious to the fact that God's Ultimate Enemy was in his presence.
> 
> Now this confused Satan a bit, so he walked up to the man and said, "Don't you know who I am?" The man replied, "Yup, sure do." Satan asked, "Well, aren't you afraid of me?" "Nope, sure ain't," said the man. Satan was more than a little perturbed at this and queried, "Why not?" The man calmly replied, "Been married to your sister for over 48 years!"
> 
> - corelz125


good one.


----------



## pottz

> Managed to find a new home for my Dad s radial arm saw. Someone at work wanted it. One more large item out of the shop at Mother s.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I had a radial arm saw that was given to me by my woodworking mentor, who really was like a second Father to me. He loved it. Me not so much. I did find it useful occasionally, but not enough to justify the space it took. And I had a very small shop then. He moved permanently south, I called him and asked him if I could sell it, I think it hurt his feelings a little but I needed the space for a drum sander I wanted. I sold it, sent him the cash and while I can t say I have never missed it, the times are few and far between. I am sure there are many people that have RAS and use them well and probably are more skilled than I am, but I just never liked it.
> 
> Fly the flag today it is VJ day. Was told one should not celebrate victory over Japan, might upset Asians. Told them the war upset my Father, 3 Uncles, and families that left home and went to serve our country in that war. Any Asians upset should just lump it. Don t think they liked my reply. The flag flies.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I fly the flag every day, and as far as offending them, if I recall my history correctly, they bombed us first. We did not seek War. I have a friend that visited Horoshima she said she was appalled we used an A bomb on the city. Yes it was a horrible weapon, but they were not going to give up. Even after we dropped the bomb on Hiroshima, they were not going to give up, so after three days of waiting, we dropped a second bomb on Nagasaki. Then they decided they had enough.
> Don t poke a bear that you can t defeat…...
> 
> - moke


ive had a RAS pretty much my whole woodworking life,love it,it gets used everytime im in the shop.id be at a loss without one.many here feel there dangerous.


----------



## pottz

> ROFLMAO
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ive had a RAS pretty much my whole woodworking life,love it,it gets used everytime im in the shop.id be at a loss without one.many here feel there dangerous.
> 
> - pottz


They are for they can climb… come on all machines have some sort of danger… experienced woodworkers need to know what type of "horse" they are riding. Here is a rarely used chop saw that is available- yes it cuts but use caution…


----------



## pottz

> ive had a RAS pretty much my whole woodworking life,love it,it gets used everytime im in the shop.id be at a loss without one.many here feel there dangerous.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> They are for they can climb… come on all machines have some sort of danger… experienced woodworkers need to know what type of "horse" they are riding. Here is a rarely used chop saw that is available- yes it cuts but use caution…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


true every tool has some type of danger.take the simple utility knife for example,youd be surprised how many are seriously cut with them.ive never had an injury with my ras,yet.


----------



## corelz125

I like the tape on the cord DW I guess the cord got a little to close to the blade.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I like the tape on the cord DW I guess the cord got a little to close to the blade.
> 
> - corelz125


So do I it is a silicone tape works great


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelez - also duct tape and old tee shirts for wounds… Maybe not today but it worked in the field at the time…


----------



## bandit571

Cross cut…the old school way..




































Just 3 pieces of Maple scrap, some 5/16" all thread, hardware from 2 Butcher's Meat saws, one of which supplied the 18", 9ppi saw blade…black tape for the handle..









Note…there is NO CORD to cut on one of these saws..


----------



## splintergroup

In today's parlance, you can say you "cut the cord" 8^)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Working on frame for the plaque DW sent me.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> LBD what s this file you re trying to get us to download?
> 
> - corelz125


Hell *C125*, if I told you I am mailing a *Ferarri Spyder* to your home address, it wouldn no longer be a surprise!


> Those that do not learn from History, or chose to ignore it, are doomed to repeat it, all over again…and again..
> - bandit571


To quote *DW*'s book of criminal history… *Cain* and *Abel* didn't change "brother against brother"... even when not blood related! I have more faith in *C19* throwing in the towel and turning imperial… admitting *de feet*!
*Noooooo!* I'm not preaching yawl take up reading fiction.


> .... Don t poke a bear that you can t *defeat*…...
> - moke


Hey *Pbb*, you should heed *moke*'s warning and soften the paws…









Another lesson to be learnt out of the *Books of Ducks*...


>


Moral of the story is… don't ask to share the contents of a bag filled with plaster.

Drinking vino out of a cask is an easier way to *get plastered*!


> ... every tool has some type of danger….
> - pottz


I've never had a pregnancy in my workshop.


----------



## pottz

> Corelez - also duct tape and old tee shirts for wounds… Maybe not today but it worked in the field at the time…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey we had a fireplace company back in the eighties and the guys would get sheet metal cuts all the time.duct tape was their band aid.


----------



## corelz125

I like the electric tape and napkin for a field band aid. Duct tape is a little to big to get back in my glove. 
LBD I know your abilities I aint downloading an unknown file from you. If it's a puzzle I will gladly download it and if it's do able with out a laser or cnc I might even give it a shot.


----------



## pottz

> I like the electric tape and napkin for a field band aid. Duct tape is a little to big to get back in my glove.
> LBD I know your abilities I aint downloading an unknown file from you. If it s a puzzle I will gladly download it and if it s do able with out a laser or cnc I might even give it a shot.
> 
> - corelz125


*chicken !!!!*


----------



## corelz125

Pottz did you download the file? I download it next thing I know my screen gets bombarded with little black ducks everywhere.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz did you download the file? I download it next thing I know my screen gets bombarded with little black ducks everywhere.
> 
> - corelz125


oh hell no,probably end up with a bunch of aussie escort services wanting to give me a happy ending.i know the duck too well for that.or id get enrolled in some wine of the month club-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I like the electric tape and napkin for a field band aid. Duct tape is a little to big to get back in my glove.
> LBD I know your abilities I aint downloading an unknown file from you. If it s a puzzle I will gladly download it and if it s do able with out a laser or cnc I might even give it a shot.
> 
> - corelz125


I try to mess with peoples minds… definitely not their verbotten computer. Hell what would one do if they can't get to their favorite XXXX site on the internet when required.

PC executable, guaranteed virus free (executable file)... no laser or CNC attached… Hell, I can't make it a mail bomb… some *LJ wowser* might download it and go crying to the powers to be… and *Gunny's Garage* would get the blame…*Hmmmm!*
Closest I could get without a *"R"* rating.


> ... or id get enrolled in some wine of the month club-lol.
> - pottz


Only if paid by you and delivered to me!


----------



## pottz

hey on a serious note im gonna point out my good friend and lj grt8hunter is still in need of help to get his wife a wheel chair equipped van.he's found a real nice one in the budget but the funds just arn't their,so im asking everyone i know here to give even 5 bucks,it adds up.thank you if you can.peace.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I like the electric tape and napkin for a field band aid. Duct tape is a little to big to get back in my glove.
> LBD I know your abilities I aint downloading an unknown file from you. If it s a puzzle I will gladly download it and if it s do able with out a laser or cnc I might even give it a shot.
> 
> - corelz125


I did electric tape too for obvious reasons ;-)) Reaching up into a ceiling grid all day gives a good test for your tetanus shot and immune system. No bandaids required, not that deep. Once in a while, the sheared edge of a light fixture will be sharper than a razor blade ;-( Fond memories of the last world.


----------



## 987Ron

Just home from birthday dinner for duaghter-in-law Good food. Cajun shrimp pie, Beef Tenderloin with green oinions, Boiled shrimp, twice baked potatoes, green beans, all great with a cake for desert.

Duke in the crate while we were gone, 3 hrs. so out to play fetch in the dark. He didn't need a light. Well we did lose one tennis ball somewhere. Have to get one of those glow in the dark balls. Little exercise and fun before bed time.

Sleep tight. (never understood exactly what that meant). No snoring please.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *
> SEE THE END RESULTS OF REACHING OUT TO HELP AN ALMOST NAKED PERSON WITH NOTHING BUT RAGS ON AND A FEW PLASTIC BAGS…..........*
> 
> ->
> 
> As I walked down the busy sidewalk with my wife, knowing I was late for Mass, my eyes fell upon one of those unfortunate, ragged vagabonds that are found in every city these days.
> 
> Some people turned to stare. Others quickly looked away as if the sight would somehow contaminate them.
> 
> Recalling my old pastor, Father Mike, who always admonished me to "care for the sick, feed the hungry and clothe the naked," I was moved by some powerful inner urge to reach out to this unfortunate person.
> 
> Wearing what can only be described as rags, carrying treasured worldly possessions in two plastic bags, my heart was touched by this person s condition.
> 
> Yes, where some people saw only rags, I saw a true, hidden beauty.
> 
> A small voice inside my head called out,
> "Reach out….
> reach out . .. .
> and touch this person!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won t be at Mass this week
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*DW* did you fall off the perch?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Just home from birthday dinner for duaghter-in-law Good food. Cajun shrimp pie, Beef Tenderloin with green oinions, Boiled shrimp, twice baked potatoes, green beans, all great with a cake for desert.
> 
> Duke in the crate while we were gone, 3 hrs. so out to play fetch in the dark. He didn t need a light. Well we did lose one tennis ball somewhere. Have to get one of those glow in the dark balls. Little exercise and fun before bed time.
> 
> Sleep tight. (never understood exactly what that meant). No snoring please.
> 
> - 987Ron


made me curious, too curious about too much ;-)) "In the 1800s and early 1900s, mattresses were held on bed frames using a woven rope design. ... These ropes needed frequent tightening to ensure a taut, firm mattress for a good night's sleep. Hence, the phrase "sleep tight" was born."


----------



## corelz125

^ good one Bob


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- I'll be over for a tuck-in and make sure that "the bedbugs not to bite"

*"Sleep Tight, Don't Let the Bedbugs Bite" found its origin in the early 1700s, and it is a reminder to tighten the ropes on the bed before sleeping. The "bedbug" is the bed wrench, so "don't let the bedbugs bite" means to be careful and don't pinch your fingers on the wrench.*

https://chaddsfordhistorical.wordpress.com/2015/07/04/mythbuster-friday-sleep-tight-dont-let-the-bedbugs-bite/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> SEE THE END RESULTS OF REACHING OUT TO HELP AN ALMOST NAKED PERSON WITH NOTHING BUT RAGS ON AND A FEW PLASTIC BAGS…..........*
> 
> ->
> 
> As I walked down the busy sidewalk with my wife, knowing I was late for Mass, my eyes fell upon one of those unfortunate, ragged vagabonds that are found in every city these days.
> 
> Some people turned to stare. Others quickly looked away as if the sight would somehow contaminate them.
> 
> Recalling my old pastor, Father Mike, who always admonished me to "care for the sick, feed the hungry and clothe the naked," I was moved by some powerful inner urge to reach out to this unfortunate person.
> 
> Wearing what can only be described as rags, carrying treasured worldly possessions in two plastic bags, my heart was touched by this person s condition.
> 
> Yes, where some people saw only rags, I saw a true, hidden beauty.
> 
> A small voice inside my head called out,
> "Reach out….
> reach out . .. .
> and touch this person!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won t be at Mass this week
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> *
> *DW* did you fall off the perch? *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*
It was one of those old buzzard moments but I got my values back…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny the frame looks great. It was fun making it…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny the frame looks great. It was fun making it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks, got it all sanded down and off to finishing room for some USMC red paint. Be ready in few days. Might get some more time this week and get other frames made as well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> then this is my gift for you and *C125*
> *Download → Unzip → Run in stand-alone mode… *C19* free…
> 
> Execute the file after unzipping. Guaranteed virus-free
> 
> When prompted, choose "Stand-alone mode".*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


After reading this I felt it best to let this one go… Corelz give it a go and let us know- if you need any help unzipping, refer to the Duck…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gunny the frame looks great. It was fun making it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Thanks, got it all sanded down and off to finishing room for some USMC red paint. Be ready in few days. Might get some more time this week and get other frames made as well.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Let me know if you need anything else. I have the files on my computer and I can easily add to it…


----------



## pottz

> then this is my gift for you and *C125*
> *Download → Unzip → Run in stand-alone mode… *C19* free…
> 
> Execute the file after unzipping. Guaranteed virus-free
> 
> When prompted, choose "Stand-alone mode".*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> After reading this I felt it best to let this one go… Corelz give it a go and let us know- if you need any help unzipping, refer to the Duck…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah the duck is great at (unzipping) things !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Let me know if you need anything else. I have the files on my computer and I can easily add to it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Will do. Have 3 more frames to make and find places to put them so far. After I get this drain pipe project done in yard.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Let me know if you need anything else. I have the files on my computer and I can easily add to it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Will do. Have 3 more frames to make and find places to put them so far. *After I get this drain pipe project done in yard.
> *
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Drainpipe projects are fun IMO because it is a man fighting water and IMO water will go to the lowest point unless you direct or control it otherwise… share some photos (excuse me if you have)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Drainpipe projects are fun IMO because it is a man fighting water and IMO water will go to the lowest point unless you direct or control it otherwise… share some photos (excuse me if you have)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


This project is not new install, just upgrading some old plastic corrugated 4 inch pipe to PVC and adding a clean out. Have about 6-7 inches to dig down to reach old pipe and replace with4 inch schedule 40 pipe.

Will post as I go.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Drainpipe projects are fun IMO because it is a man fighting water and IMO water will go to the lowest point unless you direct or control it otherwise… share some photos (excuse me if you have)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> This project is not new install, just upgrading some old plastic corrugated 4 inch pipe to PVC and adding a clean out. Have about 6-7 inches to dig down to reach old pipe and replace with4 inch schedule 40 pipe.
> 
> Will post as I go.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Are you familiar with a "French drain"? I'll post pics of mine for gray water from the washing machine…


----------



## corelz125

Unzipping and the duck I want nothing to do with.

Aren't French drains used for around foundations? Depends on the drain pipe some can be a nightmare. Pic is so much easier to work with.


----------



## moke

Topa- Japan got aggressive, in part because in earlyh 1940, we cut them off from selling them any oil. We were their major supplier. They moved on China to take over their oil, (Mongolia, they then opened the Nan King Academy) and they moved along the Pacific Rim during WW2 to find more, it just wasn't there. We did push them over the edge.

Also The next game at the Field of Dreams will be next year for sure. I hope they hold it to one game a year so it stays special. Everybody around here is all fired up. "We should get an MLB team" "We need at least 4 games a year" on and on…...IMHO Iowa can not and will never be able to support MLB, NFL or NBA teams. A game or two a year is great, but on a continuing basis…never happen. Don't get me wrong, I love my State, but I am a pragmatist.

Pottzy--not to cause a long discussion….but I talked me wife into letting me buy a Saw stop based on the saftey aspect. I was really just after a Cabinet grade 3 hp saw. I had seen one at a friends house and I was really using the safety aspect to get a nice saw. After being in charge of the small PD's budget for 25 years at that time, I knew how the game is played. I did not care for an RAS based on size not for the lack of the saftey, but with that entire blade being out there, it was a little concerning when I was using a dado blade….it did want to "take off" toward me. After buying my SS, I was using my jointer planer…..my wife said that looks dangerous too…..I said it can be….I didn't tell that instead of cutting off my finger, it will turn it to hamburger! So my point is, compared to a jointer, a RAS is mellow. I did buy a Makita sliding compouind miter saw after the RAS was gone. It truly doesn't have the cutting range, but it sure feels more accurate than the RAS.


----------



## pottz

> Unzipping and the duck I want nothing to do with.
> 
> Aren t French drains used for around foundations? Depends on the drain pipe some can be a nightmare. Pic is so much easier to work with.
> 
> - corelz125


smart,you dont wanna go there !!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Moke- respectfully--

*Anglo-Japanese Alliance circa 1902…*

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglo-Japanese_Alliance


----------



## moke

Gunny the frame is looking good. That will look nice on ur wall.

Plumbing has never been my forte, I hate it and I am not good at it. It seems like I cut hands up and then turn on the water and it leaks. So I am in awe of ur plumbing ability!

Opened up the party cove tonight for 12 former employees. I wanted something easy so I could make drinks too….so we had smoked pork loin. Not a fan of smoked anything, but this does not have smoke flavor. I had the loin cut into 1/4 slices, and just had to browned them on the griddle. I put it one slab of pork on a bun with two slabs of mild cheddar, then another slab of meat on top. Before I put it on a bun, I shut the grill off and let the meat and cheese sit "assembled" for a few minutes with the top of the grill down….While it was a hit, the recipes I have been trying for the Mango Margs were kind of flat…boring. Not bad, just kind of boring.


----------



## moke

Interesting DW….I will read through that tomorrow…thanks


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Interesting DW….I will read through that tomorrow…thanks
> 
> - moke


+1 so much on history…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *
> SEE THE END RESULTS OF REACHING OUT TO HELP AN ALMOST NAKED PERSON WITH NOTHING BUT RAGS ON AND A FEW PLASTIC BAGS…..........*
> 
> ->
> 
> As I walked down the busy sidewalk with my wife, knowing I was late for Mass, my eyes fell upon one of those unfortunate, ragged vagabonds that are found in every city these days.
> 
> Some people turned to stare. Others quickly looked away as if the sight would somehow contaminate them.
> 
> Recalling my old pastor, Father Mike, who always admonished me to "care for the sick, feed the hungry and clothe the naked," I was moved by some powerful inner urge to reach out to this unfortunate person.
> 
> Wearing what can only be described as rags, carrying treasured worldly possessions in two plastic bags, my heart was touched by this person s condition.
> 
> Yes, where some people saw only rags, I saw a true, hidden beauty.
> 
> A small voice inside my head called out,
> "Reach out….
> reach out . .. .
> and touch this person!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won t be at Mass this week
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> *
> *DW* did you fall off the perch? *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *
> It was one of those old buzzard moments but I got my values back…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


----------



## pottz

> Gunny the frame is looking good. That will look nice on ur wall.
> 
> Plumbing has never been my forte, I hate it and I am not good at it. It seems like I cut hands up and then turn on the water and it leaks. So I am in awe of ur plumbing ability!
> 
> Opened up the party cove tonight for 12 former employees. I wanted something easy so I could make drinks too….so we had smoked pork loin. Not a fan of smoked anything, but this does not have smoke flavor. I had the loin cut into 1/4 slices, and just had to browned them on the griddle. I put it one slab of pork on a bun with two slabs of mild cheddar, then another slab of meat on top. Before I put it on a bun, I shut the grill off and let the meat and cheese sit "assembled" for a few minutes with the top of the grill down….While it was a hit, the recipes I have been trying for the Mango Margs were kind of flat…boring. Not bad, just kind of boring.
> 
> - moke


*no smoke*,oh man i gotta rethink our relationship.im a big fan of smoked meats.i love baby backs,pulled pork,brisket,and smoked salmon.ive got a smoker big enough to do 6 turkeys in.so whats with the mango margs,i thought you had it nailed ? you using premium tekillya ?god dont say your using jose killya ? we gotta talk man.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ron- I ll be over for a tuck-in and make sure that "the bedbugs not to bite"
> 
> *"Sleep Tight, Don't Let the Bedbugs Bite" found its origin in the early 1700s, and it is a reminder to tighten the ropes on the bed before sleeping. The "bedbug" is the bed wrench, so "don't let the bedbugs bite" means to be careful and don't pinch your fingers on the wrench.*
> 
> https://chaddsfordhistorical.wordpress.com/2015/07/04/mythbuster-friday-sleep-tight-dont-let-the-bedbugs-bite/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Here are the bedbugs that really bite. Note hey draw blood to move on at each stage ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max of all people do you know what a "French drain" is?

If not,.... [:>{


----------



## pottz

> Ron- I ll be over for a tuck-in and make sure that "the bedbugs not to bite"
> 
> *"Sleep Tight, Don't Let the Bedbugs Bite" found its origin in the early 1700s, and it is a reminder to tighten the ropes on the bed before sleeping. The "bedbug" is the bed wrench, so "don't let the bedbugs bite" means to be careful and don't pinch your fingers on the wrench.*
> 
> https://chaddsfordhistorical.wordpress.com/2015/07/04/mythbuster-friday-sleep-tight-dont-let-the-bedbugs-bite/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Here are the bedbugs that really bite. Note hey draw blood to move on at each stage ;-(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thanks bob,right before im ready to go to bed-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- I am there for you… need a tuck-in?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- I am there for you… need a tuck-in?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i might after that chill running through my spine*.bed bugs !!!!!!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max of all people do you know what a "French drain" is?
> 
> If not,.... [:>{
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah, It scatters the water in the area.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max of all people do you know what a "French drain" is?
> 
> If not,.... [:>{
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Yeah, It scatters the water in the area.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


NO please try again.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny the frame is looking good. That will look nice on ur wall.
> 
> Plumbing has never been my forte, I hate it and I am not good at it. It seems like I cut hands up and then turn on the water and it leaks. So I am in awe of ur plumbing ability!
> 
> - moke


Thanks, have a spot picked out for it.

Plumbing, yeah ain't my favorite but it doesn't install itself…. LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max of all people do you know what a "French drain" is?
> 
> If not,.... [:>{
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Yeah, It scatters the water in the area.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> NO please try again.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


No idea what they do elsewhere, but that is what they do here. Short drain that moves water a few feet and it scattters in the area. Some in a gravel bed others drain on the ground.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz- I am there for you… need a tuck-in?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i might after that chill running through my spine*.bed bugs !!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


Sorry pottz, I hope they don't bite tonight!


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW I have lived in a flood plane for most of my life. I know what a French drain is.

Gunny nice job on the frame.

I gave my RAS away, don't miss it at all.

TS Fred was nothing hear, my be an issue in the pan handle. Now Grace is on her way.

Golf today

Moke we have a bunch of Iowainians here. They don't get my sense of humor.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Made this about 20 years ago. Architect friend designed it and we build 3 of them. Two went to a church they belonged to. I kept this one. It is going to be donated to Goodwill. Hope it finds a good home.

The RAS discussion made me think of it. The feet where a challenge, I used the RAS to free hand cut the angle and re glue the cut off to make that angle against two flat areas.


----------



## bandit571

Alright, ya scroungy bunch of misfits, time to wake up and earn your Wood Worker Pay. What? Ya think you can just sleep in because it is a Sunday? If'n I can't….NOBODY can…

Pills for Breakfast #1..Second Breakfast? Then Brunch, then Elevenses, then Lunch….Afternoon Tea, Dinner, Supper?

People to see, places to go, things to do….drawers to get done…maybe glue up an oversized panel to start the lid with…

Fried Egg & Balogna Sammich, with a slice of Cheese?


----------



## corelz125

Dw French drains here they go around the foundation of the houses. Dig below the footing put a preferated pvc pipe on top of gravel. Then cover it with landscape fabric. Then back fill


----------



## 987Ron

Up late, hip is painful last night so restless sleep. Tuck in was of no help.

Bandits style of breakfast, pill not plural in my case, banana nut bread and coffee. Duke is supercharged this am, I am not. Wife is out playing ball with him.

Anyone aware of the S. China Sea and the fleets of the USA, Britton, Germany, Japan, Australia, India, France (yes even France) and others all defying Chinas claim to the area. Huge number of ships. British have their new Carrier the Queen Elizabeth there, the largest aircraft carrier in the world. Not sure of the facts or if it is even true, but the story is the Chinese fired a missile towards the Queen E. carrier but detonated it before it was in range. Stories on Reuters, US Military News, and others but not regular news like, CNN, MSNBC, etc.


----------



## corelz125

Petey put that up for sale. I think a person would appreciate more buying it from you. Buying it from goodwill I don't think too many people appreciate stuff from there.


----------



## 987Ron

Looking to have a French Drain installed but can find no contractor to do it so far in this area. 83 year old with a bad hip does not need to be digging and filling ditches One area of my back yard is low and run off keeps it wet and even muddy. So want to install collection boxes below two downspouts and then route them with French Drain piping over to a small drainage ditch. Maybe the same along another area. 
The ditch with gravel, holed drain pipe is one way the other is a newer easier system. Similar to the piping used for septic tank fields 
NDS 4-in x 10-ft 5-PSI Corrugated French Drain Pipe sold by Lowes.


----------



## splintergroup

I installed a corrugated pipe "French" drain around several sides of my foundation. Trenched down about 1' deep, 1' wide, layed in some gravel, pipe, landscape fabric, then to the surface with more gravel. Edged the outside with landscaping edging to keep the gravel separate from the yard. 
The drain pipe directed the runoff to a lower area in the yard where we have some trees.

Looked great, worked great!

That is until the dogs decided they needed a new dog wallow right next to it a buried it all under 6" of loose dirt =8^@


----------



## bandit571

Just had an E-mail from the "IRS " (yeah, right..) about sending out my "third" check ( $815 and change) to either my direct deposit account, or some other debit card….

Smells like Phishing Spam? Marked, and reported as such…

keep an eye for these things,,


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Just had an E-mail from the "IRS " (yeah, right..) about sending out my "third" check ( $815 and change) to either my direct deposit account, or some other debit card….
> 
> Smells like Phishing Spam? Marked, and reported as such…
> 
> keep an eye for these things,,
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Correction: Top Max excuse me I misread your answer. The prize goes to you; please send $100 for shipping and handling charges…. [:>}


----------



## pottz

> Dw French drains here they go around the foundation of the houses. Dig below the footing put a preferated pvc pipe on top of gravel. Then cover it with landscape fabric. Then back fill
> 
> - corelz125


bingo we have a winner.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*'Ten years ago this was science fiction': the rise of weedkilling robots* spoiler alert- LASERS










https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2021/aug/14/weedkilling-robots-farming-pesticide-use-sustainable


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I installed a corrugated pipe "French" drain around several sides of my foundation. Trenched down about 1 deep, 1 wide, layed in some gravel, pipe, landscape fabric, then to the surface with more gravel. Edged the outside with landscaping edging to keep the gravel separate from the yard.
> The drain pipe directed the runoff to a lower area in the yard where we have some trees.
> 
> Looked great, worked great!
> 
> That is until the dogs decided they needed a new dog wallow right next to it a buried it all under 6" of loose dirt =8^@
> 
> - splintergroup


----------



## 987Ron

> I installed a corrugated pipe "French" drain around several sides of my foundation. Trenched down about 1 deep, 1 wide, layed in some gravel, pipe, landscape fabric, then to the surface with more gravel. Edged the outside with landscaping edging to keep the gravel separate from the yard.
> The drain pipe directed the runoff to a lower area in the yard where we have some trees.
> 
> Looked great, worked great!
> 
> That is until the dogs decided they needed a new dog wallow right next to it a buried it all under 6" of loose dirt =8^@
> 
> - splintergroup


Saw a youtube video on french drains and some of the pipe is reclaimed "garbage" material and dogs can smell it through the cover of gravel and dirt, Digging can follow.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Alright, ya scroungy bunch of misfits, time to wake up and earn your Wood Worker Pay. What? Ya think you can just sleep in because it is a Sunday?
> - bandit571


YES I do!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The drain discussion reminds me of the county redesigning the intersection in front of the house. They were squaring up angled intersections for "safety." The angled one in front was fairly straightforward, so they increased the angle to increase speeding in this residential neighborhood. During that process, they diverted all the runoff from the other side of the street into our driveway. The garage is high enough it ran off onto the next-door neighbor before it floods the garage. I ran around behind his house into a ravine outback. It is very steep. Once the erosion started, I calculated it washed about 400 cubic yards off the back of his property.

The county spent thousands of dollars installing a drainage system. It did not catch a drop of water that did not fall straight into a catch basin from the sky. They added another section, but it was the same. I poured a 5-gallon bucket of water 2 blocks up the hill on the angled street. The water ran straight down the middle of the street across the road running past the house into our driveway! It took 7 years for King County to send out an employee with the authority to do something who understood *water runs downhill.* My wife would tell some the of county workmen their project would not catch any water. They would say they know, but they have to do what the engineer directs them to do ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

https://www.traveltrivia.com/question/the-worlds-first-electric-traffic-lights-were-installed-in-which-us-city/YRFM8v0lkHvhSWFD?selected=1&utm_source=bonus&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1330619372


----------



## bandit571

Handles are installed, awaiting a lid to be built…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## sras

Looking good Bandit!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Steve… We need more than that comment… glad you're back


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Before the electronic age as a kid, I remember the roadside attractions. Here was a favorite of mine…

*An Unusual Phenomenon At The Mystery Spot, A Fascinating Roadside Attraction In Michigan*



















https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/michigan/phenomenon-mi/?utm_source=pinterest&utm_medium=social

They still exist! Pottz I'll be out your way Sept 10-13 do want to do a DW road trip to Santa Cruz?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* Are you attracted to Oregon's Vortex? 
https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/oregon/vortex-or/

*Bandit* Tool chest is shaping up nicely. Handles are appropriate too.


----------



## pottz

> Before the electronic age as a kid, I remember the roadside attractions. Here was a favorite of mine…
> 
> *An Unusual Phenomenon At The Mystery Spot, A Fascinating Roadside Attraction In Michigan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.onlyinyourstate.com/michigan/phenomenon-mi/?utm_source=pinterest&utm_medium=social
> 
> They still exist! Pottz I ll be out your way Sept 10-13 do want to do a DW road trip to Santa Cruz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ill keep it in mind.there is a place just like that in so oregon where my dad retired.was only open during the summer.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny and Pottz* is Afganistan a topic not to discuss? Let me know for it has fallen >[


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max for you…

*Gas line explosion in Coolidge, AZ leaves 2 people dead, 1 woman airlifted*

https://ktar.com/story/4634799/gas-line-explosion-coolidge-leaves-2-people-dead-1-woman-airlifted/


----------



## corelz125

Afghanistan has been discussed and will stay in discussions for ever. Tough country and relentless people.


----------



## pottz

> *Gunny and Pottz* is Afganistan a topic not to discuss? Let me know for it has fallen >[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


we should probably stay clear of that one.we cant solve all the worlds problems and we should stop trying.as they lets get the hell outta dodge !!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Gunny and Pottz* is Afganistan a topic not to discuss? Let me know for it has fallen >[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not much to discuss, was a given they would not have the moxy to stand and fight. You are surprised the President ran like a beaten dog before the city even fell?


----------



## pottz

let em kill each other better than losing american lives, for what.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Found the problem with the drain line for my gutters from the house to the street. About 4 feet from the street I found this mess. Appears it was repaired, or an attempt anyway. They wrapped in plastic. Must be more than 30 years old as this was in place when I bought this house in 93.










Plan was to replace as much as possible with 4 inch Schedule 40 PVC. Dug out 38 feet of pipe. Tomorrow I will go back and install the new PVC all nice and neat with a clean out up by the driveway.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Gunny and Pottz* is Afganistan a topic not to discuss? Let me know for it has fallen >[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> we should probably stay clear of that one.we cant solve all the worlds problems and we should stop trying.as they lets get the hell outta dodge !!!!
> 
> - pottz


Let's hope *they* stay the hell out of Dodge. That started because of 9-11. It will probably be a base of operations again and the fight will move to American streets ;-( Reports from 20 years ago said the schools started training kids to be suicide bombers at 4 and 5 years of age. ;-((


----------



## RichT

> Let s hope *they* stay the hell out of Dodge.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


No, let them head to Dodge. Matt Dillon will take all fourteen of them out with his six shooter.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Found the problem with the drain line for my gutters from the house to the street. About 4 feet from the street I found this mess. Appears it was repaired, or an attempt anyway. They wrapped in plastic. Must be more than 30 years old as this was in place when I bought this house in 93.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan was to replace as much as possible with 4 inch Schedule 40 PVC. Dug out 38 feet of pipe. Tomorrow I will go back and install the new PVC all nice and neat with a clean out up by the driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


They just threw our drain pipe in the ground along the foundation, no grading. Luckily I have only had to dig up once to unplug it. Unfortunately, it was under the concrete in front of the garage and under asphalt in the other spot ;-(


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> No, let them head to Dodge. Matt Dillon will take all fourteen of them out with his six shooter.
> 
> - Rich


But that hidden 15th. bastard is still *totting a gun*...









Not that I'm condoning *gun tooting*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max for you…
> 
> *Gas line explosion in Coolidge, AZ leaves 2 people dead, 1 woman airlifted*
> 
> https://ktar.com/story/4634799/gas-line-explosion-coolidge-leaves-2-people-dead-1-woman-airlifted/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We have enough wicked and evil management and staff here in the chitty; Mayor, council, staff, and fire chief and fire marshal support negligent code violations by greedy developers. I'm sure that one will be a repeat of Pacific Gas and Electric suspending safety expenses and rewarding upper management's adoption of Wall Street's Myopic Financial Focus Policies. I believe Boeing holds first place killing 346 in less than 5 months.

2010 - The San Bruno Gas Explosion Eight people died when a large PG&E gas pipeline split in a San Bruno neighborhood around dinnertime on Sept. 9, 2010. The explosion and fire destroyed 38 homes and injured dozens more people.

PG&E disasters killed 117 people last decade
https://www.abc10.com/article/news/local/wildfire/pge-disasters-killed-117-people-last-decade/103-3ca212b6-c502-4b7f-948e-ad6e73bf55a3

Season 15 Episode 5 of American Greed documented the company's wicked managers' policies.

Washington decided to instigate pipeline safety improvements are killing 3 kids in Bellingham in 1999.
https://komonews.com/news/local/on-this-day-20-years-ago-pipeline-explosion-kills-3


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Let s hope *they* stay the hell out of Dodge.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> No, let them head to Dodge. Matt Dillon will take all fourteen of them out with his six shooter.
> 
> - Rich


I forgot Matt is there ;-)


----------



## RichT

> But that hidden 15th. bastard is still *totting a gun*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Yeah, in keeping with the Gunsmoke theme, he will catch Matt off guard and shoot him in the arm. Matt will hit him twice in the chest and then Doc Adams will patch Matt up ready for next week's episode where the Widow Brown posts a reward for Matt's life to revenge the death of her son, who Matt shot during a bank robbery.


----------



## bandit571

40mm Gold cap should do the job…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... where the Widow Brown posts a reward for Matt s life to revenge the death of her son, who Matt shot during a bank robbery.
> - Rich


And probably collected by that turncoat *Chester* wearing a turban and beard for a disguise… 
the hidden *AK47 with a 75-round drum magazines* stuffed down his pants was mistaken for his limp… let's see *'Mister Dillons'*s 6 shooter fend him off with his good arm in a sling.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Matt is ambidextrous. He is so capable he doesn't need 2 guns as Roy and the Lone Ranger carried.


----------



## RichT

> And probably collected by that turncoat *Chester*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Pretty cool that you get that same vibe down under. Yeah, I always thought Chester was a little sketchy.

How many out there know Burt Reynolds played Quint, the half-Cherokee blacksmith?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I remember Quint. Festus was the best deputy. He was smart enough to ride a mule ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> How many out there know *Burt Reynolds* played Quint, the half-Cherokee blacksmith?
> - Rich


Who's *Bert Reynolds*? Any relation to *'bert Einstein* that white-haired, mouse-tache infested, germ-man who wielded that *E=MC²* shooter?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez - my wife is on a mission to get rid of things and pack up what we will be moving - we are having a home built.

I have a question - Why didn't we get our people out of Afghanistan before we removed the troops?

Tons of rain here. Fred is going into the Pan Handle, Grace is looking to fly over us in a week?

Golf today if it does not rain.

Wife picked the biggest mango I have ever seen. I will post a pic later today.

BTW a non covid vaxer friend of ours has covid and is in the hospital. We all tried to talk her into getting the vax. We hear she ate something yesterday so maybe getting better?

Bandit - that chest of drawers is looking good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* we have Sedona AZ for our "vortex". People actually seek out various areas to get the "experience" whatever that is… each to their own.

*Gunsmoke-* I'll let you guys go and shoot them up; DW is staying at the Longbranch Saloon, with Miss Kitty…










*I like the term "compare and contrast"...*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*What was the name of the main street in Dodge?
Answer: Front Street*

*The hotel, the Long Branch Saloon, Doc's office, and the jail were all on this street*

More trivia…
https://www.funtrivia.com/en/Television/Gunsmoke-10022_2.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> How many out there know *Burt Reynolds* played Quint, the half-Cherokee blacksmith?
> - Rich
> *
> Who s *Bert Reynolds*? Any relation to * bert Einstein* that white-haired, mouse-tache infested, germ-man who wielded that *E=MC²* shooter?*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


+1 LBD at his best…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Lithium- where does it come from? Below is an article with pictures; I found it interesting…










https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20210809-how-your-phone-battery-creates-striking-landscapes


----------



## corelz125

That's why there's so much interest in Afghanistan.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday? Leave it at that..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> That s why there s so much interest in Afghanistan.
> - corelz125


What, the blessing of the fish or walking on water?

Or are they planning to outsource it to the *Vatican*?


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Fred is headed our way, a bit of rain that we really do not need Already have mud in the low part of the yard. A light sprinkle now.

Light breakfast but not lite coffee. Cleaned and refilled the hummingbird feeders and filled the regular bird feeder with sun flower seeds. The birds thanked me.

Looking for the administration to say the need for rapid withdrawl of Afg. is so we can support other areas…..S China sea?

Its Monday but try for a decent day anyway.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Off to the front yard to install pipe. No rain so time to get at it. It ain't gonna install itself.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> That s why there s so much interest in Afghanistan.
> - corelz125
> 
> What, the blessing of the fish or walking on water?
> 
> Or are they planning to outsource it to the *Vatican*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck












Swords to ploughshares (or plowshares) is a concept in which military weapons or technologies are converted for peaceful civilian applications.

The Vatican did not exists at the last supper… just sayin


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Off to the front yard to install pipe. No rain so time to get at it. It ain t gonna install itself.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Honestly, I enjoy the landscape pipe stories. In the past, I was able to do that type of work and it brings back many memories of when I could… The pic's look very good- NICE work…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Corlez - my wife is on a mission to get rid of things and pack up what we will be moving - we are having a home built.
> 
> I have a question - Why didn t we get our people out of Afghanistan before we removed the troops?
> 
> Tons of rain here. Fred is going into the Pan Handle, Grace is looking to fly over us in a week?
> 
> Golf today if it does not rain.
> 
> Wife picked the biggest mango I have ever seen. I will post a pic later today.
> 
> BTW a non covid vaxer friend of ours has covid and is in the hospital. We all tried to talk her into getting the vax. We hear she ate something yesterday so maybe getting better?
> 
> Bandit - that chest of drawers is looking good.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


World Leaders Shocked, Express Disappointment Over Afghanistan Collapse
https://www.theepochtimes.com/mkt_breakingnews/world-leaders-shocked-express-disappointment-over-afghanistan-collapse_3950702.html?utm_source=News&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=breaking-2021-08-16-1&mktids=8cdb991559fb6fd60a6810ecfb7453fb&est=tbrgoxZE9v6h7OPG4qIL%2Fksq8nfw6Re7hZq8u9aXiLgNle3wSF7%2Bzx4FXou68t8%3D

I wonder why they are shocked? I'm not. Apparently, many of the Americans in Afghan are naturalized Afghans according to local news reports about former Afghans activism here.

Disaster prep presentations say only 14% of people make significant preparations for earthquakes. We are expecting the largest 9+ ever recorded on modern equipment. The average cycle in the last 10,000 years is 243 years. There have never been more than 320 years between events in that period according to The Oregonian. We are in year 321. Why would the Taliban takeover be any different? The human brain's normal response if fight or flight, no emergency prep.

Covid Wave 5 will most likely be the biggest disaster. It has just started, the healthcare system is already over-stressed, and our daughter is working lots of OT to fill staff shortages. She doesn't remember the last time they had Covid 16 patients. A week ago they did not have any. It is said to be 3 times as contagious as the original version.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Lithium- where does it come from? Below is an article with pictures; I found it interesting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20210809-how-your-phone-battery-creates-striking-landscapes
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Good to know China does not have a monopoly on Lithium.

Strong Demand for Gas Vehicles Drives Detroit Production Plans, Clouds Biden's 2030 Goal for EVs

https://www.theepochtimes.com/mkt_breakingnews/strong-demand-for-gas-vehicles-drives-detroit-production-plans-clouds-bidens-2030-goal-for-evs_3950581.html?utm_source=News&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=breaking-2021-08-16-1&mktids=8cdb991559fb6fd60a6810ecfb7453fb&est=hIH1%2FRGrUKbXl%2FA4HDdDv9wO7%2Fe9Yj5JXThu5Q6wCmZKd8XU1rr4fNjJkgFPU7Q%3D


----------



## RichT

> A week ago they did not have any. It is said to be 3 times as contagious as the original version.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


This has been predicted all along, and now it's happening. It's only going to get worse as fall and winter approach.

Any thoughts on what's driving it?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My neighbor was working in his yard when he was startled by a late
model car that came crashing through his hedge and ended up in his
front lawn.
He rushed to help an elderly lady driver out of the car and sat her
down on a lawn chair.

He said with excitement, "You appear quite elderly to be driving."

"Well, yes, I am," she replied proudly. "I'll be 97 next month, and I am
now old enough that I don't even need a driver's license anymore."

"You don't need a driver's license anymore?!?"

That's right! The last time I went to my doctor, he examined me and
asked if I had a driver's license. I told him 'yes' and handed it to him. 
He took scissors out of the drawer, cut the license into pieces, and
threw them in the waste basket, saying, 'You won't need this anymore'.
So I thanked him and left!"

"Do not regret growing older. It is a privilege denied to many."


----------



## pottz

> My neighbor was working in his yard when he was startled by a late
> model car that came crashing through his hedge and ended up in his
> front lawn.
> He rushed to help an elderly lady driver out of the car and sat her
> down on a lawn chair.
> 
> He said with excitement, "You appear quite elderly to be driving."
> 
> "Well, yes, I am," she replied proudly. "I ll be 97 next month, and I am
> now old enough that I don t even need a driver s license anymore."
> 
> "You don t need a driver s license anymore?!?"
> 
> That s right! The last time I went to my doctor, he examined me and
> asked if I had a driver s license. I told him yes and handed it to him.
> He took scissors out of the drawer, cut the license into pieces, and
> threw them in the waste basket, saying, You won t need this anymore .
> So I thanked him and left!"
> 
> "Do not regret growing older. It is a privilege denied to many."
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


good one bob.


----------



## 987Ron

Was at Lowe's an hour ago. Saw something that I really wanted to wait and see how it played out, but did not have the time.
Customer had pulled his F450 with a dual wheel closed trailer across the entrance to the lumber area entrance. I ask the cashier how much I needed to purchase to have those kind of parking privileges. She said she told the guy to move the truck and he said he was in a hurry and only needed one thing. 
Two trucks waiting to load a lot of lumber where quite upset hat they could not get out to their trucks So after a brief discussion they went out to their trucks and one parked close behind and the other close in front to the 450. A shopping cart nearby was then hooked over the F450s winch on the front. No employee came out. 
Waited a bit and left after loading my stuff. Still not F450 driver. Kind of wish I had stayed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A week ago they did not have any. It is said to be 3 times as contagious as the original version.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> This has been predicted all along, and now it s happening. It s only going to get worse as fall and winter approach.
> 
> - Rich


Dr. Fleming who discovered penicillin warned a couple of years later he was seeing mutations and to use antibiotics sparingly. Today there are many super-bugs that are immune to antibiotics. Situation normal, stupidity rules the roost ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Was at Lowe s an hour ago. Saw something that I really wanted to wait and see how it played out, but did not have the time.
> Customer had pulled his F450 with a dual wheel closed trailer across the entrance to the lumber area entrance. I ask the cashier how much I needed to purchase to have those kind of parking privileges. She said she told the guy to move the truck and he said he was in a hurry and only needed one thing.
> Two trucks waiting to load a lot of lumber where quite upset hat they could not get out to their trucks So after a brief discussion they went out to their trucks and one parked close behind and the other close in front to the 450. A shopping cart nearby was then hooked over the F450s winch on the front. No employee came out.
> Waited a bit and left after loading my stuff. Still not F450 driver. Kind of wish I had stayed.
> 
> - 987Ron


I am amazed by all the idiots here that park in the gas pump islands, go into the convenience store, and never by any gas. They just block others when there is parking closer to the store.


----------



## RichT

> Dr. Fleming who discovered penicillin warned a couple of years later he was seeing mutations and to use antibiotics sparingly. Today there are many super-bugs that are immune to antibiotics. Situation normal, stupidity rules the roost ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Antibiotics are for treating bacterial infections. Viruses are a completely different subject.


----------



## pottz

> Was at Lowe s an hour ago. Saw something that I really wanted to wait and see how it played out, but did not have the time.
> Customer had pulled his F450 with a dual wheel closed trailer across the entrance to the lumber area entrance. I ask the cashier how much I needed to purchase to have those kind of parking privileges. She said she told the guy to move the truck and he said he was in a hurry and only needed one thing.
> Two trucks waiting to load a lot of lumber where quite upset hat they could not get out to their trucks So after a brief discussion they went out to their trucks and one parked close behind and the other close in front to the 450. A shopping cart nearby was then hooked over the F450s winch on the front. No employee came out.
> Waited a bit and left after loading my stuff. Still not F450 driver. Kind of wish I had stayed.
> 
> - 987Ron


yeah that might have been a good show.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A week ago they did not have any. It is said to be 3 times as contagious as the original version.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> This has been predicted all along, and now it s happening. It s only going to get worse as fall and winter approach.
> 
> *Any thoughts on what s driving it?*
> 
> - Rich


*Virus mutation…* IMO sit back and prepare for part 2…

Bad Moon Arising…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This Taliban issue reminds me of a guy I knew who had a sister living in NYC. Her hubby worked in the World Trade Center. Their next-door neighbors were Middle Eastern. They had dinners together ect. She often saw him at the mailbox in the mornings. On the morning of 911, her hubby forgot something he needed at the office. He asked her to bring it to him. Before she left she went to the mailbox and ran into the Arab. They chatted for a couple of minutes. She told him she was headed to the Trade Center to deliver the item. The Arab told her not to go today. She went into the house. The TV was on and the first plane had crashed. She was watching the coverage and the second one hit. She lost her husband that day.

A couple of days later, after she came out of shock, she remembered the Arab telling her not to go. She called the authorities. They came. The house was empty. Totally cleaned out as if they had never lived there. One really has to wonder how many sleeper cells we have, had or will have?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*COVID19 above ant the mutation Delta below…*










*Prepare or perish…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Dr. Fleming who discovered penicillin warned a couple of years later he was seeing mutations and to use antibiotics sparingly. Today there are many super-bugs that are immune to antibiotics. Situation normal, stupidity rules the roost ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Antibiotics are for treating bacterial infections. Viruses are a completely different subject.
> 
> - Rich


Same basic principle; promoting mutation with partial, inferior treatments.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *COVID19 above ant the mutation Delta below…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prepare or perish…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Have you seen any of those? I can't find them here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This Taliban issue reminds me of a guy I knew who had a sister living in NYC. Her hubby worked in the World Trade Center. Their next-door neighbors were Middle Eastern. They had dinners together ect. She often saw him at the mailbox in the mornings. On the morning of 911, her hubby forgot something he needed at the office. He asked her to bring it to him. Before she left she went to the mailbox and ran into the Arab. They chatted for a couple of minutes. She told him she was headed to the Trade Center to deliver the item. The Arab told her not to go today. She went into the house. The TV was on and the first plane had crashed. She was watching the coverage and the second one hit. She lost her husband that day.
> 
> A couple of days later, after she came out of shock, she remembered the Arab telling her not to go. She called the authorities. They came. The house was empty. Totally cleaned out as if they had never lived there. One really has to wonder how many sleeper cells we have, had or will have?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Interesting and so much more to this 9-11


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Was at Lowe s an hour ago. Saw something that I really wanted to wait and see how it played out, but did not have the time.
> Customer had pulled his F450 with a dual wheel closed trailer across the entrance to the lumber area entrance. I ask the cashier how much I needed to purchase to have those kind of parking privileges. She said she told the guy to move the truck and he said he was in a hurry and only needed one thing.
> Two trucks waiting to load a lot of lumber where quite upset hat they could not get out to their trucks So after a brief discussion they went out to their trucks and one parked close behind and the other close in front to the 450. A shopping cart nearby was then hooked over the F450s winch on the front. No employee came out.
> Waited a bit and left after loading my stuff. Still not F450 driver. Kind of wish I had stayed.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> *yeah that might have been a good show.*
> 
> - pottz


Only if Ron would have done something like one of us Garage Gas Monkeys. Good refrain my friend…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *COVID19 above ant the mutation Delta below…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prepare or perish…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Have you seen any of those? I can t find them here.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Check your facemask?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *COVID19 above ant the mutation Delta below…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prepare or perish…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Have you seen any of those? I can t find them here.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Check your facemask?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


No red or blue balls on it.


----------



## RichT

> Same basic principle; promoting mutation with partial, inferior treatments.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


What I was asking for is people's thoughts on why this new variant is spreading so fast. Are you suggesting it's due to "partial, inferior treatments?" If so, how were treatments partial and inferior, and what do you think would constitute a superior treatment?


----------



## 987Ron

Rich, my answer although short in scope time wise is thus:

Superior Prevention If I have contracted covid up till now there is not much I can do about it.
However for the next 1 1/2 to 2 hours I will be safe. A nap in my bedroom, alone, door shut, no coming and goings. I therefore will not be a spreader or can I acquire it I know solo naps are boring, but at 83 a quiet time is pretty nice.

At 83 I have outlived the expected morality age for males in the US. I do not want to go by having the covid. Would prefer to be found in my shop, slumped over the workbench next to a stack of Walnut with some nice plans clutched in my hand. AC on.

Other than that I have no ideas.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Rich* I do not recall seeing any explanation of why it is more contagious other than it neutralizes one's immune system for about a day to get an advantage before our system fights back. I suppose that is an evolutionary trait developed by the most successful "bugs" surviving. When I had it I did not develop any antibodies. They say if your system is strong enough you kill the bug so fast they do not have time to develop. I must not have been contagious because my wife did not get it. Looks like the bug may have found a way around that, eh? ;-( The mutations seem to be outpacing the researchers.


----------



## corelz125

It's adapting and overcoming


----------



## corelz125

The light turned yellow, just in front of him.

He did the right thing, stopping at the crosswalk, even though he could have beaten the red light by accelerating through the intersection

The tailgating woman was furious and honked her horn, screaming in frustration, as she missed her chance to get through the intersection, dropping her cell phone and makeup

As she was still in mid-rant, she heard a tap on her window and looked up into the face of a very serious police officer.

The officer ordered her to exit her car with her hands up.

He took her to the police station where she was searched, fingerprinted, photographed, and placed in a holding cell.

After a couple of hours, a policeman approached the cell and opened the door.

She was escorted back to the booking desk where the arresting officer was waiting with her personal effects.

He said, "I'm very sorry for this mistake. You see, I pulled up behind your car while you were blowing your horn, flipping off the guy in front of you and cussing a blue streak at him.

I noticed the 'What Would Jesus Do' bumper sticker, the 'Choose Life' license plate holder, the 'Follow Me to Sunday-School' bumper sticker, and the chrome-plated Christian fish emblem on the trunk, so naturally…I assumed you had stolen the car."


----------



## corelz125

Falls in with the parking scene for the day


----------



## moke

Speaking of Gunsmoke….what exactly was Miss Kitty…..Madame, bar Keep..fprmer Lady of the Evening, this could explain Matts bright smile…..


----------



## RichT

> Speaking of Gunsmoke….what exactly was Miss Kitty…..Madame, bar Keep..former Hooker, this could explain Matts bright outlook…..
> 
> - moke


I believe I read that in the radio days, the character of Miss Kitty was indeed a madam. When TV rolled around the producers decided it should be more family-friendly. It's also not widely known that Amanda Blake died of AIDS that she is suspected of acquiring from a former husband who was bi-sexual.

Interesting too, that she lived in Phoenix and commuted to do the show. I know many of the outdoor scenes were filmed in Utah. I don't know where the sets were located, but it appears that most of her scenes were on a set.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The light turned yellow, just in front of him.
> 
> He did the right thing, stopping at the crosswalk, even though he could have beaten the red light by accelerating through the intersection
> 
> The tailgating woman was furious and honked her horn, screaming in frustration, as she missed her chance to get through the intersection, dropping her cell phone and makeup
> 
> As she was still in mid-rant, she heard a tap on her window and looked up into the face of a very serious police officer.
> 
> The officer ordered her to exit her car with her hands up.
> 
> He took her to the police station where she was searched, fingerprinted, photographed, and placed in a holding cell.
> 
> After a couple of hours, a policeman approached the cell and opened the door.
> 
> She was escorted back to the booking desk where the arresting officer was waiting with her personal effects.
> 
> He said, "I'm very sorry for this mistake. You see, I pulled up behind your car while you were blowing your horn, flipping off the guy in front of you and cussing a blue streak at him.
> 
> I noticed the 'What Would Jesus Do' bumper sticker, the 'Choose Life' license plate holder, the 'Follow Me to Sunday-School' bumper sticker, and the chrome-plated Christian fish emblem on the trunk, so naturally…I assumed you had stolen the car."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> The light turned yellow, just in front of him.
> 
> He did the right thing, stopping at the crosswalk, even though he could have beaten the red light by accelerating through the intersection
> 
> The tailgating woman was furious and honked her horn, screaming in frustration, as she missed her chance to get through the intersection, dropping her cell phone and makeup
> 
> As she was still in mid-rant, she heard a tap on her window and looked up into the face of a very serious police officer.
> 
> The officer ordered her to exit her car with her hands up.
> 
> He took her to the police station where she was searched, fingerprinted, photographed, and placed in a holding cell.
> 
> After a couple of hours, a policeman approached the cell and opened the door.
> 
> She was escorted back to the booking desk where the arresting officer was waiting with her personal effects.
> 
> He said, "I'm very sorry for this mistake. You see, I pulled up behind your car while you were blowing your horn, flipping off the guy in front of you and cussing a blue streak at him.
> 
> I noticed the 'What Would Jesus Do' bumper sticker, the 'Choose Life' license plate holder, the 'Follow Me to Sunday-School' bumper sticker, and the chrome-plated Christian fish emblem on the trunk, so naturally…I assumed you had stolen the car."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*AMEN !*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The light turned yellow, just in front of him.
> 
> He did the right thing, stopping at the crosswalk, even though he could have beaten the red light by accelerating through the intersection
> 
> The tailgating woman was furious and honked her horn, screaming in frustration, as she missed her chance to get through the intersection, dropping her cell phone and makeup
> 
> As she was still in mid-rant, she heard a tap on her window and looked up into the face of a very serious police officer.
> 
> The officer ordered her to exit her car with her hands up.
> 
> He took her to the police station where she was searched, fingerprinted, photographed, and placed in a holding cell.
> 
> After a couple of hours, a policeman approached the cell and opened the door.
> 
> She was escorted back to the booking desk where the arresting officer was waiting with her personal effects.
> 
> He said, "I'm very sorry for this mistake. You see, I pulled up behind your car while you were blowing your horn, flipping off the guy in front of you and cussing a blue streak at him.
> 
> I noticed the 'What Would Jesus Do' bumper sticker, the 'Choose Life' license plate holder, the 'Follow Me to Sunday-School' bumper sticker, and the chrome-plated Christian fish emblem on the trunk, so naturally…I assumed you had stolen the car."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *AMEN !*
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## 987Ron

Okay this is not serious, as the covid is, as the afg. is but we had liver and onions with taboli for dinner. Not often is this a meal for us but one of my favorites, particularly he onions. The iron in the liver will do something good for me, I hope. 
Dawg and I on the porch, no exposure to the virus there. The tennis balls do get slobbery though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Speaking of Gunsmoke….what exactly was Miss Kitty…..Madame, bar Keep..former Hooker, this could explain Matts bright outlook…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> I believe I read that in the radio days, the character of Miss Kitty was indeed a madam. When TV rolled around the producers decided it should be more family-friendly. It s also not widely known that Amanda Blake died of AIDS that she is suspected of acquiring from a former husband who was bi-sexual.
> 
> Interesting too, that she lived in Phoenix and commuted to do the show. I know many of the outdoor scenes were filmed in Utah. I don t know where the sets were located, but it appears that most of her scenes were on a set.
> 
> - Rich


She was only 60 ;-( Died in- 1989. I was a volunteer fireman in the early 80s when they came out with AIDS. We got a notice in our box introducing it. It said to be careful about getting blood in open wounds. No mention was fatal. Working construction I had scratches every day. Most calls were the highest risk, car wrecks, and drug overdoses. I lived far enough away from the station the aid car and engine were usually gone by the time I got there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike will probably appreciate this.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Not a polar bear, a spirit bear. Grizzly with white fur. Note the hump.


----------



## pottz

> Mike will probably appreciate this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


damn straight bob! video games dont raise your child.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*In a First, U.S. Declares Shortage on Colorado River, Forcing Water Cuts* Hmmmm… Guess what? Is water is more important for the consumers, golf courses, lawns, and so on? The farms in the SW are imperative to feeding humans. Now we have a concern- water










versus










(No offense Ron and Petey)


----------



## pottz

> *In a First, U.S. Declares Shortage on Colorado River, Forcing Water Cuts* Hmmmm… Guess what? Is water is more important for the consumers, golf courses, lawns, and so on? The farms in the SW are imperative to feeding humans. Now we have a concern- water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> versus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (No offense Ron and Petey)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry nothin, golf courses are a huge waste of something thats in short supply and getting worse every year.in palm springs area there are over (100) golf courses !one of the hottest places in the southwest. id say they need to make golf courses switch to faux turf,or shut down.in the mean time california farmers are getting their supply cut more and more.just wait where you see produce prices go in the future.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Mike will probably appreciate this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Todays progress.

1st everything got inspected by cats:










Pipe installed and sealed up, then tested:










This concrete I laid last night. It is foundation for bricks I will be using to come up and over the pipe. Above that will be a concrete plate 15 inches square with a inset 8 inch sewer line cover. WHY? This is where clean out is, and I want to not worry about running it over with my truck when I have to move vehicles around occasionally and park on that side section.


----------



## 987Ron

Raining hard now, waiting for it abate so the dogs can go out to potty before bedtime. They will go out in the rain but then I have to dry them off. So wait abit.

In the 60s and 79s all the courses I ever played on in Okla, Kansas, Ark. did not water the fairways or roughs only the greens. The course behind be and the country club here water even when it rains, greens, fairways, rough, around the club house. Nice but a luxury. Pumps from a large lake feed by runoff water. Only in a drought do they use a well for water. All the course lakes feed one to the next to the large lake where the pump is. Run off from the streets, houses and such feed the system. Works pretty well. Farmers use pumps and wells only a few have lakes to pump from. This is a big farming area. Cotton, soybeans, peanuts, corn and other vegetables, Vadalia onions etc.
When I was a kid the course we played on in N.E. Oklahoma had sand greens, no grass. No water required.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Todays progress.
> 
> 1st everything got inspected by cats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pipe installed and sealed up, then tested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This concrete I laid last night. It is foundation for bricks I will be using to come up and over the pipe. Above that will be a concrete plate 15 inches square with a inset 8 inch sewer line cover. WHY? This is where clean out is, and I want to not worry about running it over with my truck when I have to move vehicles around occasionally and park on that side section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*As a former builder and woodworker and cat lover- this project +1*


----------



## corelz125

Doesn't look like much rock in there Gunny that's always a plus


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Doesn t look like much rock in there Gunny that s always a plus
> 
> - corelz125


Got rid of it in buckets as I went along. Most of the rock was around old pipe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Todays progress.
> 
> 1st everything got inspected by cats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I hope it passed inspection ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I hope it passed inspection ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Must have, they left muddy paw prints on every inch of pipe in the trench…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I hope it passed inspection ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Must have, they left muddy paw prints on every inch of pipe in the trench…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Not only passed, they signed it off


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa yes- what is up w people parking next to a pump and going into the store? Me it's like getting in and out of the pit as fast as I can.

AND that story at the mail box stuns me.

Ron you got me w Slobbery tennis balls. Fred will drop some rain!

I played golf in Palm Springs, I think it sits on a giant underground lake. (I was told that) now I have to check. Yup Palm Springs sits on top of a huge aquafer. Most courses use reclaimed water.

We are also thinking ahead to desalination. East coast has be doing that for years. Aruba's only source of water is desalination. CA should be investing in this technology.

We use effluent to water our courses, the wells are full of Brackish water (not good)

Gunny good work on the pipe.

Shop time today


----------



## corelz125

At least they only left muddy paw prints not a few surprises buried next to the pipe. 
Good cartoons pics guys.


----------



## 987Ron

> We use effluent to water our courses, the wells are full of Brackish water (not good)
> 
> Shop time today
> 
> - Peteybadboy


A lot of the Tampa area neighbor hoods had two water supplies to the houses. One normal sanitary treated water for the home, the other was a yard supply of reclaimed water. The yard reclaimed water had a single monthly charge (as I remember $7) use as much as you need, yard, flower beds, car wash etc. Always thought that was good. Our neighborhood was to old to have that system, but all the newer ones were being set up that way. Do not know how one then did kiddie wadding pools and such outside.

Morning all. Damp out rain last night. Duke and the slobbery tennis ball was a short one this am.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*

Ron- here are some gift ideas for you…*


----------



## 987Ron

DW Thanks for the interest. 
Photo 1 he can do, maybe not quite that many.
Photo 2 a bit expensive, $168.99 with tennis ball attachment. Shoots a long way.
Photo 3 we use an atlatl that is non expanding "Chuckit" brand. $7,95 with two chuckit balls. The atlatl is great the balls last maybe 3 sessions of fetch, come apart at the seam. So we use tennis balls, same size, 2.5" dia. Tennis balls last a lot longer, but get a slobbery quickly, Have a couple of glow balls that he loves for the night. So far the flow balls have held up well.

Throwing the ball or using the atlatl the arm does get tired before Duke does. Worry about the right arm being exercised and the left not as much and having a lopsided body. Ha. The pet supply places also sell a tennis ball thrower that is the same as ones used for tennis practice.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Had heavy rain last night, as in WOW. Started at 0500. My wife woke up and worried about cats. Got me up as well. So I went outside and drank some orange juice and checked the drains in the carport. No flooding, all working well under that heavy downfall. Went out to run errands this morning and stopped truck to observe the drain at the street, nice good flow. Glad I pushed hard to get the drain operational yesterday. I only lack building the enclosure for the sewer cap. Will be making a 15 inch square frame in shop and pouring the cap in carport. If the rain lets up might get few bricks laid. Only have 6 total to do, but well… the rain thing is crimping my progress.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa yes- what is up w people parking next to a pump and going into the store? Me it s like getting in and out of the pit as fast as I can.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Not sure what makes those brains malfunction. I also wonder why the station operators allow some to sit fiddling with their phone blocking pumps in a busy station ;-(


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

We got 6 inches of rain last night.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Smokey the Bear

https://www.npr.org/2021/08/16/1028335326/california-bear-cub-dixie-fire?utm_source=npr_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=20210817&utm_term=5670837&utm_campaign=news&utm_id=47838335&orgid=158&utm_att1=


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny that is a lot! of rain. Your drain passed a good test.

Working on a box for my nephew's wedding. Lace wood sides. Maxed the sides out to use all the board so 14×10" then thought ut oh do I have a board wide enough for the top and bottom? Found a 12" + wide board of walnut I have been hoarding. So this box will be more like a jewelry box in size. (not paying attention to the Golden Ratio)

More later

Oh the bear is done. 3 coats of oil give it a little sheen.

Talk about lop sided do you remember Rod Laver? Tennis left forearm was huge. Left forearm 12" vs Right 10 1/2"


----------



## moke

> Mike will probably appreciate this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Boy you hit that one on the head! Quite often the parent was as bad trying to protect little Johnny as Johnny was. We had a section of the town that had 1 Mil house and up. Lots of them…..we hated having anything to do with them. The law truly didn't apply to them. and I'm going to get a lawyer crowd. Not all of them, but a larger percentage than any other neighborhood. We even had parents that would harbor other peoples kids that would run from another residence when they were drunk.



> *In a First, U.S. Declares Shortage on Colorado River, Forcing Water Cuts* Hmmmm… Guess what? Is water is more important for the consumers, golf courses, lawns, and so on? The farms in the SW are imperative to feeding humans. Now we have a concern- water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> versus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (No offense Ron and Petey)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


So maybe I am just naive, but it was once explained to me that water a lawn or golf course in this case, only takes the water from the wells and it eventually goes back into the Aqua-fir? With the exception of what would evaporate, seems like just an giant recycling program.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Moke in the areas that rely on the aquifers - they are using more water than can be replenished through the cycle. In the Southwest we use diverted water from the Colorado River through canals.

Water is a natural resource and must be managed and conserved…


----------



## pottz

> Moke in the areas that rely on the aquifers - they are using more water than can be replenished through the cycle. In the Southwest we use diverted water from the Colorado River through canals.
> 
> Water is a natural resource and must be managed and conserved…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


in californias central valley the farmers had drained the upper groundwater and were drilling down too the deepest aquafirs and those take years too replenish.it's only gonna get worse.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Since it is raining and the open hole I left to do brick work in is full of water I switched gears and made the concrete form for the top plate. Made the form and centered up the cast iron ring. Then turned upside down in form. Mixed some concrete up and let is cure for a couple days. Now if the rain will cease I can get the brick work done for the cap to sit on.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny

+.... I love it because when I was your age, I partook in these types of endeavors. And I remember watching the water flow after an installation. If a military forward spotter can land a target spot on then we should be able to move water.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Catch up-

Ron- I was thinking about the shoulder, but as usual, you are on top of it [:>}

Moke- no need to feel "naive" here, just post like you do…

Pottz- Do you remember when the 1.6 water toilet came to us?

*The Federal Regulations on Toilet Gallons* 1992
https://homeguides.sfgate.com/federal-regulations-toilet-gallons-88640.html


----------



## RichT

This is hilarious in a really sad way:

Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid held a press conference on Tuesday in Kabul. Zabihullah was asked if the new Afghan Islamic government will honor freedom of speech.

*Zabihullah Mujahid*: "This question should be asked of those people who pretend to be promoters of freedom of speech who do not allow publication of all information. I could ask Facebook company. This question should be asked of them."


----------



## pottz

> Catch up-
> 
> Ron- I was thinking about the shoulder, but as usual, you are on top of it [:>}
> 
> Moke- no need to feel "naive" here, just post like you do…
> 
> Pottz- Do you remember when the 1.6 water toilet came to us?
> 
> *The Federal Regulations on Toilet Gallons* 1992
> https://homeguides.sfgate.com/federal-regulations-toilet-gallons-88640.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh yeah everybody hated it but it sure saves millions of gallons a day in a big city like L.A.


----------



## Peteybadboy

To save water when I shave I don't let the water run.

In s/w fla. the rainy season is June, July, August, Sept, it rains just about every after noon between 3 and 4 pm.

Jan, Feb, March, April we have hardly any rain that is "the dry season".

We water our lawns with well water. Brackish, but St. Augustine grass likes that water. (that grass is very course) when I first saw it I thought it was crab grass.

Paspalum grass will tolerate brackish water…however it needs more chemicals to keep fugus etc away.

Our courses are certified by The Autobahn Society. Took us about 5 years to be certified.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> So maybe I am just naive, but it was once explained to me that water a lawn or golf course in this case, only takes the water from the wells and it eventually goes back into the Aqua-fir? With the exception of what would evaporate, seems like just a giant recycling program.
> 
> - moke


It does to a certain extent. About a decade ago I saw an article in the Idaho Free Press about the Snake River aquifer. In the last 50 years, they have been pumping water to irrigate crop circles which are 133-acre sprinkler irrigated where gravity flow is not practical. Sprinklers usually water weekly but flood irrigation is every 2 two weeks. I do not know about the water volume difference or the evaporation difference. I have seen row crops like corn and beans where you can see the water in the rows actually back up on a hot Idaho sunny afternoon 60 years ago flood irrigating. Water volume has to be low enough to not erode and wash away topsoil, but evaporation is obviously outperforming flow ;-( I'm sure it is worse today. The Snake River aquifer is dropping at a rate that will use all the water in 50 years. They are trying to divert mountain runoff to refill but were only replacing 10% of annual usage at that time.

Here where we live on a glacier deposited hill, a downpour can make a puddle, but it drains into the aquifer almost as fast as it falls. The southern Idaho gumbo on hardpan sticks to anything that touches it and is slicker than ice. Took me a while to learn that you can drive through mud puddles on logging roads in WW.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This is hilarious in a really sad way:
> 
> Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid held a press conference on Tuesday in Kabul. Zabihullah was asked if the new Afghan Islamic government will honor freedom of speech.
> 
> *Zabihullah Mujahid*: "This question should be asked of those people who pretend to be promoters of freedom of speech who do not allow publication of all information. I could ask Facebook company. This question should be asked of them."
> 
> - Rich


The USA leaves these massive amounts of weapons to the Taliban










Now will our government want more gun control? Yes I'm waiting to see their move…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This is hilarious in a really sad way:
> 
> Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid held a press conference on Tuesday in Kabul. Zabihullah was asked if the new Afghan Islamic government will honor freedom of speech.
> 
> *Zabihullah Mujahid*: "This question should be asked of those people who pretend to be promoters of freedom of speech who do not allow publication of all information. I could ask Facebook company. This question should be asked of them."
> 
> - Rich
> 
> The USA leaves these massive amounts of weapons to the Taliban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now will our government want more gun control? Yes I m waiting to see their move…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The US provided them with a lot of them when they were at war with Russia.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Water, water, every where,
And all the boards did shrink;
Water, water, every where,
Nor any drop to drink.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rime_of_the_Ancient_Mariner

*Shall we shoot the Albatross…*

We have water on this planet earth, but how will we use it, is the question?


----------



## corelz125

CA better start building desalination plants. Sea levels are rising so plenty of water.


----------



## corelz125

A rabbi, priest, and a minister are out fishing in a boat on a big lake when the priest realizes that he has to go to the bathroom.

Not wanting to disturb the fishing of the others in the boat by having them take him to shore, he gets out of the boat and walks across the water to do his business and then returns to the boat.

A little while later the minister has to go also and he does the same.

He walks across the water, does his business and returns across the water to the boat.

Finally, the rabbi feels the urge to go to the bathroom too, so he climbs out of the boat.

But instead of walking across the water, he falls into the water and starts to wildly splash around.

The priest and the minister finally drag the rabbi back into the boat and the priest turns to the minister and says, "Maybe we should have told him where the rocks were.


----------



## moke

Thanks for the aquafir info…

Gunny, I have to say, pretty much anything you do is really done the right way….Good job! and please send some of that rain this way! we have had about 1/4" where I live in the last month. All around us folks have had more…we just always seem to be missed.


----------



## Peteybadboy

On a sad note- an anti vax friend of ours is now in I C U on a ventilator. Prayers for Peg please.

Corlez I totally agree on Desalinization for CA. I looked at it about 8 years ago for our courses. We will look again seems the technology has come a long way. CA may have a problem with what to do with the salt. We can't dump it in the gulf, it has to be trucked some place. I don't have a handle on how much salt is produced per month etc but I know its an issue.


----------



## moke

Rich, you are correct it is sad but true…..

We have a number of anti-vax friends. Some of them truly believe this re-resurgence is manufactured lie by Fauci-the White House …whoever. What I do know for sure is my wife is a administrator at the local larger Hospital….she is working as a floor nurse in the wards all day and staying evenings to do her Admin work. They are at Jan. 2020 levels of Covid patients. I don't have any answers or solutions, but to deny seems paramount to Iran denying the Holocaust ever happened.


----------



## 987Ron

As of this week our GP Doctor is only doing online visits. No office visits. He also teaches at the Hospital. Very serious about the new spread.


----------



## pottz

> This is hilarious in a really sad way:
> 
> Taliban spokesman Zabihullah Mujahid held a press conference on Tuesday in Kabul. Zabihullah was asked if the new Afghan Islamic government will honor freedom of speech.
> 
> *Zabihullah Mujahid*: "This question should be asked of those people who pretend to be promoters of freedom of speech who do not allow publication of all information. I could ask Facebook company. This question should be asked of them."
> 
> - Rich
> 
> The USA leaves these massive amounts of weapons to the Taliban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now will our government want more gun control? Yes I m waiting to see their move…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


nothing new weve helped everyone there is that wants us dead.we never learn from history.vietnam taught us nothing,the russians in afghanistan taught us nothing,they leave and we follow right in thinking,it will work the second time-lol.if america wasn't the baddest ass fighting force in the world we'd all be dead by now.God help those that dont think so !!!!

hey dw did you notice i spelled god with a capitol "G" ?


----------



## pottz

> A rabbi, priest, and a minister are out fishing in a boat on a big lake when the priest realizes that he has to go to the bathroom.
> 
> Not wanting to disturb the fishing of the others in the boat by having them take him to shore, he gets out of the boat and walks across the water to do his business and then returns to the boat.
> 
> A little while later the minister has to go also and he does the same.
> 
> He walks across the water, does his business and returns across the water to the boat.
> 
> Finally, the rabbi feels the urge to go to the bathroom too, so he climbs out of the boat.
> 
> But instead of walking across the water, he falls into the water and starts to wildly splash around.
> 
> The priest and the minister finally drag the rabbi back into the boat and the priest turns to the minister and says, "Maybe we should have told him where the rocks were.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> On a sad note- an anti vax friend of ours is now in I C U on a ventilator. Prayers for Peg please.
> 
> Corlez I totally agree on Desalinization for CA. I looked at it about 8 years ago for our courses. We will look again seems the technology has come a long way. CA may have a problem with what to do with the salt. We can t dump it in the gulf, it has to be trucked some place. I don t have a handle on how much salt is produced per month etc but I know its an issue.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


thats the issue petey the amount of salt water we would need to do per day creates a huge problem of waste,we cant just dump it back into ocean.one fix creates another problem.just think about the amount of garbage socal already produces,it's mind blowing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Yes I did Pottz + [:>}


----------



## pottz

> Yes I did Pottz + [:>}
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


for respect my friend ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

There are no solutions. "Co-operation is not a hallmark of our species. Despite living under identical scientific principles, we remain distrustful.

The only thing necessary to beat COVID was to put on a mask and stay home for a month. We failed. If we couldn't do that as a species, what chance do we have against climate change?"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *, what chance do we have against climate change?"*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*In response to widespread concerns about a general increase in the temperature of the earth's climate, a number of tax jurisdictions have proposed or imposed global warming taxes intended to generate revenues to mitigate the effects of the human activities contributing to global warming or to discourage such activities.

The idea of using taxes to fix problems, rather than merely raise government revenue, has a long history. The British economist Arthur Pigou advocated such corrective taxes to deal with pollution in the early 20th century. In his honor, economics textbooks now call them "Pigovian taxes."*


----------



## pottz

> *, what chance do we have against climate change?"*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *In response to widespread concerns about a general increase in the temperature of the earth s climate, a number of tax jurisdictions have proposed or imposed global warming taxes intended to generate revenues to mitigate the effects of the human activities contributing to global warming or to discourage such activities.
> 
> The idea of using taxes to fix problems, rather than merely raise government revenue, has a long history. The British economist Arthur Pigou advocated such corrective taxes to deal with pollution in the early 20th century. In his honor, economics textbooks now call them "Pigovian taxes."*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats total bs.the government will tell us they can fix the problem with more money,nonsense.this is something spending more money oh is a waste of your and mine hard earned money.lets get al gore to pay for it,he seems too have all the answers.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

All you need to do is to collect all the water the drug cartels discard after they *launder* their money.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LBD- + [:>}


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> All you need to do is to collect all the water the drug cartels discard after they *launder* their money.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## corelz125

Just send all the salt to the pretzel factories. The amount of salt they use on our streets in the winter I'm sure the north east can take some of it off their hands.

Just read the Gov of Texas who is against a lot of the covid protocols tested positive. All the big talk but he was vaccinated and got a booster recently. He's also being treated with regeneron. Another politician full of it


----------



## pottz

> Just send all the salt to the pretzel factories. The amount of salt they use on our streets in the winter I m sure the north east can take some of it off their hands.
> 
> Just read the Gov of Texas who is against a lot of the covid protocols tested positive. All the big talk but he was vaccinated and got a booster recently. He s also being treated with regeneron. Another politician full of it
> 
> - corelz125


totally the people of texas have their heads deep up there asses with stupidity.all their doing is help fuel the new wave along with florida which is also experiencing a huge surge filling the hospitals.ive told my son who lives near austin,a hot spot of stupidity to get vaccinated.well i guess he's a full blown texan because he aint gonna do it. sad.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Thanks for the aquafir info…
> 
> Gunny, I have to say, pretty much anything you do is really done the right way….Good job! and please send some of that rain this way! we have had about 1/4" where I live in the last month. All around us folks have had more…we just always seem to be missed.
> 
> - moke


Thanks, I get as much info as I can and try to cover as many future pitfalls as possible. Even so Father Murphy enjoys a visit now and then. LOL


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Just read the Gov of Texas who is against a lot of the covid protocols tested positive. All the big talk but he was vaccinated and got a booster recently. He s also being treated with regeneron. Another politician full of it
> 
> - corelz125


So he, through his unfortunate contraction, has proved vaccinations don't work for everyone?


----------



## pottz

> Just read the Gov of Texas who is against a lot of the covid protocols tested positive. All the big talk but he was vaccinated and got a booster recently. He s also being treated with regeneron. Another politician full of it
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> So he, through his unfortunate contraction, has proved vaccinations don t work for everyone?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


hey maybe he'll prove that people that get vaccinated can still die too ?


----------



## bandit571

Must have worked too long in the shop…laid down for a nice LONG NAP….just now woke up

Just one yard sale today…Picked a tool bag with 10 pliers in it, tossed in a couple short Piano hinges..$2 total. In amongst the pliers, there was a leather sheath, like for a belt knife. Stamped into the outside, was…

SCHRADE
OLD TIMER
HONESTEEL

Had a flat steel bar inside. Tapered down along it's length. Stamped near the "top" up by a tear drop shaped hole..

SCHRADE
HS-1 PAT. NO. 
D-227733

I figure that might just be worth the $2 I spent…...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just send all the salt to the pretzel factories. The amount of salt they use on our streets in the winter I m sure the north east can take some of it off their hands.
> 
> Just read the Gov of Texas who is against a lot of the covid protocols tested positive. All the big talk but he was vaccinated and got a booster recently. He s also being treated with regeneron. Another politician full of it
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> totally the people of texas have their heads deep up there asses with stupidity.all their doing is help fuel the new wave along with florida which is also experiencing a huge surge filling the hospitals.*ive told my son who lives near austin,a hot spot of stupidity to get vaccinated.well i guess he s a full blown texan because he aint gonna do it. sad.
> *
> - pottz


Not so fast on the kid, there are many people who do not or *cannot * due to their beliefs, while living in America want a body intrusion. Right or wrong we have the freedom to choose. 20 years ago the "government" went into Afghanistan for a belief.

1968 I/we lived through the- The Hong Kong flu, also known as the 1968 flu pandemic, was a flu pandemic whose outbreak in 1968 and 1969 killed between one and four million people globally. DW was 18 and he survived as well as the soldiers in Vietnam.

When old people get scared of their mortality they expect the young to jump on board doesn't happen. With government laws and mandates, travel and work restrictions- some will comply but as of today, we have the right to choose.

song: Proud of you Boy…


----------



## corelz125

Some of these politicians want to fuel the fire but have their ass covered. I'm still not vaccinated. I'm not against it. I had covid last year.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Some of these politicians want to fuel the fire but have their ass covered. I m still not vaccinated. I m not against it. I had covid last year.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 Thanks for sharing


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Bandit for keeping it woodworking…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Must have worked too long in the shop…laid down for a nice LONG NAP….just now woke up
> 
> Just one yard sale today…Picked a tool bag with 10 pliers in it, tossed in a couple short Piano hinges..$2 total. In amongst the pliers, there was a leather sheath, like for a belt knife. Stamped into the outside, was…
> 
> SCHRADE
> OLD TIMER
> HONESTEEL
> 
> Had a flat steel bar inside. Tapered down along it s length. Stamped near the "top" up by a tear drop shaped hole..
> 
> SCHRADE
> HS-1 PAT. NO.
> D-227733
> 
> I figure that might just be worth the $2 I spent…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Should be worth a couple of bucks ;-) SCHRADE was top quality. I couldn't keep my BUCK knife sharp skinning a deer so I got an Old Timer by SCHRADE. Much better knife. It could skin a deer in a few minutes rather than spending all day sharpening the Buck.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck




----------



## bandit571

A lid has been glued up…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sharyl Attkisson S6 Ep33 Genetically engineered super-soldiers


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz if you have not heard the CDC overstated the covid cases in fla by 9k. All the media outlets where saying "new records" no retractions. I am sick of the media.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa Sharyl Attkisson is a fact based journalist.


----------



## 987Ron

up and about. Coffee and a pain pill. The old movie title "The Good The Bad and The Ugly" describe our politicians. To many perks, etc. attract the bad and the ugly to be lifelong officeholders. The Good seem to have disappeared. Not a fan of politicians, well a bit for Rand Paul maybe.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Taliban- Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan (IEA)*

A quick background-
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taliban


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*A History of Woodworking and Its Influence in Civilization*

https://www.wagnermeters.com/moisture-meters/wood-info/history-of-woodworking/

*"The earliest examples of veneering are over 5,000 years old, found in the tomb of Semerkhet. Many of the pharaohs were buried with objects that had African ebony veneer and ivory inlays"*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *"The earliest examples of veneering are over 5,000 years old, found in the tomb of Semerkhet. Many of the pharaohs were buried with objects that had African ebony veneer and ivory inlays"*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Hell, that's even before Adam and Eve… who the hell was taking shorthand for the bibel back then?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa Sharyl Attkisson is a fact based journalist.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Definitely one of the few that can be trusted.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Stormin Norman is no doubt rolling in his grave right now.


----------



## moke

> Pottz if you have not heard the CDC overstated the covid cases in fla by 9k. All the media outlets where saying "new records" no retractions. I am sick of the media.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


News outlets are just petty….while I do believe in the vaccine, this still America. We have the right to our views and to the freedom to conduct our lives as we see fit (as long as we are within the law). Some where along the line the far left and the Media has lost sight of that. Today I turned on the TV in my bathroom to shower. For some reason it switched to CNN ( I have a very cruel ghost).....they were making the announcement about the booster vaccine. The head of the CDC said," with the Delta variant being more prevalent amongst the unvaccinated, it is often called the plague of the unvaccinated." (approx quote) ....Why was that necessary to say? Isn't that poking the bear? Most of these folks do not trust the Government anyway, isn't this going to further the split? These are the folks that say Trump only served to widen the gap between the parties…isn't this equally as bad? In my experience on the street and in "deescalation" classes this only serves to push that group further away.


----------



## 987Ron

our Dr. just told the wife that the CDC will soon announce the need to get booster shoots for the covid vaccinations. 
He recommends it. We will.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I hope the experimental drug booster works for those who aren't as protected as they'd like to be with the first round of experimental, non-FDA approved drugs.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petting, cuddling with a dog can significantly enhance your well-being*
https://www.studyfinds.org/petting-a-dog-well-being/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I hope the experimental drug booster works for those who aren t as protected as they d like to be with the first round of experimental, non-FDA approved drugs.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


The normal FDA approval process is a decade or longer. The virus won that one ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz if you have not heard the CDC overstated the covid cases in fla by 9k. All the media outlets where saying "new records" no retractions. I am sick of the media.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> News outlets are just petty….while I do believe in the vaccine, this still America. We have the right to our views and to the freedom to conduct our lives as we see fit (as long as we are within the law). Some where along the line the far left and the Media has lost sight of that. Today I turned on the TV in my bathroom to shower. For some reason it switched to CNN ( I have a very cruel ghost).....they were making the announcement about the booster vaccine. The head of the CDC said," with the Delta variant being more prevalent amongst the unvaccinated, it is often called the plague of the unvaccinated." (approx quote) ....Why was that necessary to say? Isn t that poking the bear? Most of these folks do not trust the Government anyway, isn t this going to further the split? These are the folks that say Trump only served to widen the gap between the parties…isn t this equally as bad? In my experience on the street and in "deescalation" classes this only serves to push that group further away.
> 
> - moke


Media and politicians thrive on "escalation"


----------



## moke

Well said Bob!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Beginning to look like the virus is too complex for the human brain! ;-((

https://sharylattkisson.com/2021/08/study-why-so-many-vaccinated-people-are-getting-sick/?utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Sharyl+Attkisson+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=Daily+Newsletter&vgo_ee=GN1lvTuRGeHeBxNZrPQREUzkASpiHornD%2Fz2wZTd1jg%3D


----------



## 987Ron

> *Petting, cuddling with a dog can significantly enhance your well-being*
> https://www.studyfinds.org/petting-a-dog-well-being/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


petting and cuddling yes, keeping them from drinking from the toilet, out of the refrigerator, off the kitchen cabinets, playing fetch till your arm is sore, standing on the shore of a pond while they shake dirty water all over you, cleaning up slobber etc etc etc. Not so sure of as to enhancing my well-being. Still fun.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Why Afghanistan Is Impossible to Conquer* Interesting 16 min. Youtube video explains it well- please share 





In the video notes below, they have an alternative for youtube and the fee is $15 per year
https://curiositystream.com/?coupon=reallifelore

If you click below you can see some of the content that they offer- IMO good stuff. I am bored with the Youtube cop audit/videos and reckless dashcam stuff…

If you watched the above video let me know what you think.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sorry if this is a repeat ….our anti covid vax friend now has covid and is in the I.C.U. in a forced coma on a ventilator.

Her argument it is not FDA approved. I got the shot after approx 100m people where ahead of me. That is enough proof for me.

Hot as can be here today. I did manage to get my lazy butt in the GYM after the round.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- condolences to your friend. Besides the talent of the bear carving, I have followed your posts on your travels. IMO I have been impressed that you and your family stories… the airplane- to travels up and down the east coast; these stories gave me hope that I will do it.

I purchased an airline ticket to see my 94 yr old Mom in JULY… Things appeared better, but I choose to cancel.
Mask mandated in force at the terminal and on the airplane; 6-8 hours wearing it.

I do not believe the mask will prevent COVID; Yet as a citizen; I try to follow social norms and mask up even if it is ineffective if I want to interact in society.

Petey- thanks for your personal stories… "If Petey can do it then I can at least think about it…"

Pottz- did you see that I capitalized Mom? IMO after God, we have Mom.


----------



## pottz

> Sorry if this is a repeat ….our anti covid vax friend now has covid and is in the I.C.U. in a forced coma on a ventilator.
> 
> Her argument it is not FDA approved. I got the shot after approx 100m people where ahead of me. That is enough proof for me.
> 
> Hot as can be here today. I did manage to get my lazy butt in the GYM after the round.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


man thats so sad someone put themself into a situation like that,just stupid.i certainly hope your friend pulls through it ok.i just dont get the ones thats say,im taking any vaccine because i dont know whats in it ?


----------



## LeeRoyMan

If someone could give me a heads up around post #11,975
would appreciate it 
TIA


----------



## bandit571

Having a roast beef and colby-jack on NYC Rye…for supper..washed down with a Guinness Extra Stout, of course..

Fitting the lid to the case…









With a bevel. Have a choice of hinges to use…


















Trying to decide which one.


----------



## pottz

> If someone could give me a heads up around post #11,975
> would appreciate it
> TIA
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Why Afghanistan Is Impossible to Conquer* Interesting 16 min. Youtube video explains it well- please share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the video notes below, they have an alternative for youtube and the fee is $15 per year
> https://curiositystream.com/?coupon=reallifelore
> 
> If you click below you can see some of the content that they offer- IMO good stuff. I am bored with the Youtube cop audit/videos and reckless dashcam stuff…
> 
> If you watched the above video let me know what you think.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Good summary of the history. Sounds like a country that needs a dictator to maintain stability. Sort of like Iraq and Saddam Hussein. No way to establish a democracy among warring tribes. Same thing happened in Yugoslavia ;-(

As we withdrew from Afghanistan there was an article in the Seattle Times about demonstrations here by people from northern Ethiopia to draw attention to rescuing relatives in a civil war there. Our grandson is stationed in Djibouti. The area is so dangerous no one is allowed off base. The US has been there for years trying to stop the war chiefs and establish a government. We do not have a democracy here anymore. We go through the motions, but the plutocracy keeps promoting divisiveness diversion as they continue to transfer wealth to themselves. In the last year, the Corona bailout has benefited the 1% more than 43% who cannot afford the basics.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Having a roast beef and colby-jack on NYC Rye…for supper..washed down with a Guinness Extra Stout, of course..
> 
> Fitting the lid to the case…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a bevel. Have a choice of hinges to use…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to decide which one.
> 
> - bandit571


eeny meeny miny moe


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> If someone could give me a heads up around post #11,975
> would appreciate it
> TIA
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


12,000 is reserved for Gunny.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sorry if this is a repeat ….our anti covid vax friend now has covid and is in the I.C.U. in a forced coma on a ventilator.
> 
> Her argument it is not FDA approved. I got the shot after approx 100m people where ahead of me. That is enough proof for me.
> 
> Hot as can be here today. I did manage to get my lazy butt in the GYM after the round.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Sorry to hear that. She took the most expensive option. The drugs used in the treatment are emergency use only. Same status as he vaccine.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> We do not have a democracy here anymore. We go through the motions, but the plutocracy keeps promoting divisiveness diversion as they continue to transfer wealth to themselves. In the last year, the Corona bailout has benefited the 1% more than 43% who cannot afford the basics.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


BLM was (is) one of the greatest examples of this with so called leaders offering nothing to their followers while all of the sudden making massive personal real estate investments. And those folks are even part of the elected government, just self appointed movement "leaders".


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> If someone could give me a heads up around post #11,975
> would appreciate it
> TIA
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


Me too *pottzy* That way I can fire off my *"bot"* and cream out *11,975* to *12,025* so I don't miss out.


----------



## pottz

> If someone could give me a heads up around post #11,975
> would appreciate it
> TIA
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Me too *pottzy* That way I can fire off my *"bot"* and cream out *11,975* to *12,025* so I don t miss out.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


oh duckling,why so much evil angry.bobs gonna kick your rear duck feathers if you do !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> oh duckling,why so much evil angry.bobs gonna kick your rear duck feathers if you do !
> 
> - pottz


No anger *pottzy*... just my *15 minutes of fame*... *tried out* for the *Jap Olympics*, but after being *turfed out*, I was promptly informed to join the cops as I have *flatfoot*s.


----------



## pottz

> oh duckling,why so much evil angry.bobs gonna kick your rear duck feathers if you do !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No anger *pottzy*... just my *15 minutes of fame*... *tried out* for the *Jap Olympics*, but after being *turfed out*, I was promptly informed to join the cops as I have *flatfoot*s.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


oh duckie their you go with that "J" word again.you know better,now go too bed,and no vino tonight !!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

ZZZZzzzzzz…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> If someone could give me a heads up around post #11,975
> would appreciate it
> TIA
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Way it goes some nights we could do that tonight


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Frame was ready today so I got it installed.



















Thanks DW, already had a compliment on it from neighbor.


----------



## pottz

> If someone could give me a heads up around post #11,975
> would appreciate it
> TIA
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Way it goes some nights we could do that tonight
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


gunny when it gets close just down shift put your foot down hard,and if your confident dont look in the rear view mirror because all you'll see are losers man-lmao!


----------



## pottz

> Frame was ready today so I got it installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks DW, already had a compliment on it from neighbor.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


looks damn sweet gunny.congrats too dw for his effort.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny the old woodworker is happy… more to come…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> looks damn sweet gunny.congrats too dw for his effort.
> 
> - pottz


Will get the others framed. Currently working on digging trench for air supply to finishing room.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Cat inspected.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Drain pipe project made progress today. Need to wait few days for concrete cap to cure well before mortaring it in.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Cat inspected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Frame was ready today so I got it installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks DW, already had a compliment on it from neighbor.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Lookin fantastic!


----------



## corelz125

A jumbo jet is on its final approach coming in to Toronto Airport. The pilot comes on the intercom.

"This is your Captain speaking. We're on our final descent into Toronto. I want to thank you for flying with us today and I hope you enjoy your stay in Toronto".

He forgot to switch off the intercom. Now the whole plane can hear his conversation from the cockpit. The co-pilot says to the pilot, "Well, skipper, what you gonna do in Toronto?"

"Well," says the skipper, "first I'm gonna check into the hotel and take a big crap … then I'm gonna take that new stewardess with the huge tits out for dinner….. then I'm gonna wine and dine her, take her back to my room and give it to her big-time all night."

Everyone on the plane hears this and immediately begins looking up and down the aisle trying to get a look at the new stewardess. Meanwhile the new stewardess is at the very back of the plane. She's so embarrassed that she starts to run to try and get to the cockpit to turn the intercom off.

Halfway down the aisle, she trips over an old lady's bag and down she goes.

The old lady leans over and says: "No need to hurry, dear. He's gotta use the bathroom first."


----------



## corelz125

Both of you guys did a nice job on the sign.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Both of you guys did a nice job on the sign.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

> Both of you guys did a nice job on the sign.
> 
> - corelz125


*hey im a please people kind of guy*


----------



## pottz

we need more of this on gunnys and less politics and sorrow talk.this ******************** makes me smile guys. *YES IT'S POTTZ!!!!*


----------



## RichT

> gunny when it gets close just down shift put your foot down hard,and if your confident dont look in the rear view mirror because all you ll see are losers man-lmao!
> 
> - pottz


Who are you calling losers?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Thanks DW, already had a compliment on it from neighbor.
> - woodbutcherbynight


Must be an *American thang*... my neighbor said nothing… but then again according to *pottzy* I cant use that *"chin" word* just 'cause he's *Chinese*.

So *pottzy*, would "hair on my chinny chin chin" be a derogatory term for a Chinese with 3 pigtails.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW don't worry about a flight. Most planes have hepa filters for the air. Like an operating room. (assuming you are vaccinated)

As far as a mask on a plane. Bring a sandwich on board. If you are eating you can take the mask off. Then buy a drink, you can drink with the mask off. Stupid I know, but it works. (go see your mom)

BTW Gunny and DW the sign looks great

LeeRoyMan - that was funny.


----------



## 987Ron

> Frame was ready today so I got it installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks DW, already had a compliment on it from neighbor.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> looks damn sweet gunny.congrats too dw for his effort.
> 
> - pottz


+! and more. Really nice looking and placed well.


----------



## 987Ron

up early dawg and i were on the patio with atlatl and a bit of fetch, I fetched the coffee.

Mixed up some commercial epoxy for concrete to set bolts in patio to support railing post for steps, us old folks need a railing now and then. Now for it to cure and tighten all up. No pictures.

Hot and humid already and its just 9:30. My list of things to repair or install grows faster than I can do them. Garage door mechanic came yesterday and fixed the drive mech. Broke the laser parking beam for the wife's car. He gave me a new one, told him I would install it. Has to be aimed anyway. The joy of home ownership.

Any comments on Stihl yard blowers, weed eaters etc. Made in W Virgina, German design and Co.


----------



## pottz

> gunny when it gets close just down shift put your foot down hard,and if your confident dont look in the rear view mirror because all you ll see are losers man-lmao!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Who are you calling losers?
> 
> - Rich


no one you know my friend. ;-)


----------



## pottz

> ... Thanks DW, already had a compliment on it from neighbor.
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Must be an *American thang*... my neighbor said nothing… but then again according to *pottzy* I cant use that *"chin" word* just cause he s *Chinese*.
> 
> So *pottzy*, would "hair on my chinny chin chin" be a derogatory term for a Chinese with 3 pigtails.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i think that one will slip through ok.


----------



## pottz

> up early dawg and i were on the patio with atlatl and a bit of fetch, I fetched the coffee.
> 
> Mixed up some commercial epoxy for concrete to set bolts in patio to support railing post for steps, us old folks need a railing now and then. Now for it to cure and tighten all up. No pictures.
> 
> Hot and humid already and its just 9:30. My list of things to repair or install grows faster than I can do them. Garage door mechanic came yesterday and fixed the drive mech. Broke the laser parking beam for the wife s car. He gave me a new one, told him I would install it. Has to be aimed anyway. The joy of home ownership.
> 
> Any comments on Stihl yard blowers, weed eaters etc. Made in W Virgina, German design and Co.
> 
> - 987Ron


i used to have one of their weed eaters,a very good tool.ive had a chainsaw for about 35 years still going strong.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ... Thanks DW, already had a compliment on it from neighbor.
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Must be an *American thang*... my neighbor said nothing… but then again according to *pottzy* I cant use that *"chin" word* just cause he s *Chinese*.
> 
> So *pottzy*, would "hair on my chinny chin chin" be a derogatory term for a Chinese with 3 pigtails.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> i think that one will slip through ok.
> 
> - pottz


*TV sportscaster gets put on suspension for a slip up with words.*

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/sports/mlb/tigers/2021/08/18/tigers-broadcaster-jack-morris-suspended-using-offensive-asian-accent-air/8180510002/


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ Dude he was referring to wasn't even offended. Too many people are getting too sensitive over smaller and less significant things every day. May God help us if we ever end up in another world war, those in power will ensure we haven't a chance.


----------



## pottz

i agree it was nothing,way over blown.he just needed to make a sincere apology and move on.if he does it again well then more should be done.the player wasn't offended.everybody is too sensitive these days.


----------



## moke

Sorry but I would like an opinion from Gunny…kind of Political..

In your opinion, is the Taliban aever able to be controlled or is everybody right….we should have learned form the Russians. 
Also it has been said, the Taliban is not interested in World Terrorism like Isis, so they are not a real concern anywhere but in their Homeland.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Half of Americans think they'll never have a pain-free day again*
https://www.studyfinds.org/pain-free-days-painkillers-nerve-injury/


----------



## Peteybadboy

Some woodworking. Box for my nephew's wedding in Oct. Lace wood and curly walnut. 14"x12" That walnut is a single board. I think the widest board in my stash.


----------



## DevinT

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Actually, it can be said that Republicans were throwing away money left and right. Seems like this advertisement from the "Americans for Limited Government" don t want you to know about "opportunity zoning" which gave trillions of dollars to business owners and also mortgage payment deferral systems that allowed owners to (1) continue evicting non-paying tenants despite moratorium and (b) tack months onto the back end of loans for non-payment of mortgage.
> 
> I don t like to discuss politics, but that advertisement is simply striking at a centuries old wedge issue wherein they actually attempt to (as they always do) call out the other party for something that they themselves did. The fact is that the last presidency gave away more money than will ever be accounted for while they attempt to blame the current presidency for giving away too much money (wherein the amount Democrats are trying to hand out is a mere fraction of the money that was flat-out gifted to home owners and business folks under the guise of "good for business and the economy" when in reality it was all just a life preserver for the rich).
> 
> And before anyone accuses me of being poor, I assure you I am not. In all reality, I should be a Republican, but I simply cannot.
> 
> *EDIT* It s really amazing the way the R party works. The reason I know about opportunity zone tax benefits and mortgage deferral systems is because I have contemplated taking advantage of those vehicles-but what amazes me is that this advertising falls on the less educated base of the R party to get them to re-inforce the idea that D s are spending too much money. The fact is that >90% of R s don t even know about OZ tax write offs or loan stuffing, or any of the other vehicles that rich folk use to keep their money (and the rich R s love the fact that the majority of their base know nothing about these systems; it makes it easier for the top 1% to influence the top additional 9% to influence the remaining 90% to push an agenda that allows them to further keep their wealth). Hell, it s brilliant! Push some legislation through that creates opportunity zones, couch it in obtuse language, ram it through with a majority in the House and Senate, and then tell your base that the D s are giving away too much money-drawing 100% of the attention away from the fact that they just perpetrated a heist.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> The moral of the story is this-
> 
> depending on which news media outlets you believe, one side wants no police and one side wants white 5 0 year old Caucasian men to vote and nobody else. And thinks "my pillow guy" is an expert.
> 
> But there will be a huge by partisan bill being passed soon.
> 
> So what does all this mean?
> 
> 5-10 gas bags from the far left and right sway way too many people on this or that.
> 
> Fact is most of the 500+ people in congress are closer to the middle than the few quoted on fox, cnn, oan, or msn.
> 
> But that's all people hear(media), the far stupidity.
> 
> To prove my point, I think everyone knows Mitch McConnell. Every quote you hear in news is far right. But what people don't realize is Kentucky has as many state gov programs as California. And old Mitch himself, once fought for gov controlled healthcare that he now rails against.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I like that. There's the far left, the far right, and the far stupid (then everyone else)


----------



## DevinT

> *
> SEE THE END RESULTS OF REACHING OUT TO HELP AN ALMOST NAKED PERSON WITH NOTHING BUT RAGS ON AND A FEW PLASTIC BAGS…..........*
> 
> ->
> 
> As I walked down the busy sidewalk with my wife, knowing I was late for Mass, my eyes fell upon one of those unfortunate, ragged vagabonds that are found in every city these days.
> 
> Some people turned to stare. Others quickly looked away as if the sight would somehow contaminate them.
> 
> Recalling my old pastor, Father Mike, who always admonished me to "care for the sick, feed the hungry and clothe the naked," I was moved by some powerful inner urge to reach out to this unfortunate person.
> 
> Wearing what can only be described as rags, carrying treasured worldly possessions in two plastic bags, my heart was touched by this person s condition.
> 
> Yes, where some people saw only rags, I saw a true, hidden beauty.
> 
> A small voice inside my head called out,
> "Reach out….
> reach out . .. .
> and touch this person!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won t be at Mass this week
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


LMAO


----------



## DevinT

> Made this about 20 years ago. Architect friend designed it and we build 3 of them. Two went to a church they belonged to. I kept this one. It is going to be donated to Goodwill. Hope it finds a good home.
> 
> The RAS discussion made me think of it. The feet where a challenge, I used the RAS to free hand cut the angle and re glue the cut off to make that angle against two flat areas.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Beautiful!


----------



## DevinT

> Cat inspected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Cat approved?


----------



## 987Ron

> Made this about 20 years ago. Architect friend designed it and we build 3 of them. Two went to a church they belonged to. I kept this one. It is going to be donated to Goodwill. Hope it finds a good home.
> 
> The RAS discussion made me think of it. The feet where a challenge, I used the RAS to free hand cut the angle and re glue the cut off to make that angle against two flat areas.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Perfect place for the Bear?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- I think that Pottz should buy it for his Cali-patio Bar and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- Thx for the travel advice and I look forward to more on the wood project gift.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Half of Americans think they'll never have a pain-free day again*
> https://www.studyfinds.org/pain-free-days-painkillers-nerve-injury/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


General practitioners are not good for pain. Seeing an anesthesiologist, especially one that conducts pain clinics about living with pain will get the best results. It took me about 15 years to solve middle age migraines after cataract implants. Ten were daily migraines starting July 7, 2000, and finally some relief in February 2009. Most people had no idea how bad they were. I found it is actually easier to live with constant pain than intermittent pain. They say to go to ER if you have a migraine that lasts longer than 3 days. It is not possible to spend a decade in there and I doubt they would cure it anyways. All the neurologists I saw gave up ;-(( One told me I had the most extensive migraine diary she had ever seen in over 5,000 research patients. It eventually paid off.

The laws stop anesthesiologists from doing much for chronic pain without doing much of anything to deal with illegal drug use, the Cartels, and the crime to support addicts. I did get a narcotic prescription that lowered the pain enough I could identify minor differences in the pain level and eventually identify the migraine triggers.

After identifying the triggers and getting some relief I told my general practitioner I am stopping the narcotic because of sides, mainly weight gain, 50 # ;-(( She told me the migraines would come back ;-)) No they won't, a reasonable dose of a narcotic drug will not eliminate the pain or stop the migraines. Getting the pain lowered to a tolerable level is the key


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Half of Americans think they'll never have a pain-free day again*
> https://www.studyfinds.org/pain-free-days-painkillers-nerve-injury/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *After identifying the triggers and getting some relief I told my general practitioner I am stopping the narcotic because of sides, mainly weight gain, 50 # ;-(( She told me the migraines would come back ;-)) No they won't, a reasonable dose of a narcotic drug will not eliminate the pain or stop the migraines. Getting the pain lowered to a tolerable level is the key*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Dr. today diagnosed me with "Frozen Shoulder" and Orthostatic Hypotension. Life changes coming- shoulder x-ray and an MRI next week to the Orthopedic surgeon. In the meantime, I give thanks for the things that I can do and for the things that I can't but was still able to experience… Memories.

I can still type Pottz!!!


----------



## pottz

> *Half of Americans think they'll never have a pain-free day again*
> https://www.studyfinds.org/pain-free-days-painkillers-nerve-injury/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *After identifying the triggers and getting some relief I told my general practitioner I am stopping the narcotic because of sides, mainly weight gain, 50 # ;-(( She told me the migraines would come back ;-)) No they won't, a reasonable dose of a narcotic drug will not eliminate the pain or stop the migraines. Getting the pain lowered to a tolerable level is the key*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Dr. today diagnosed me with "Frozen Shoulder" and Orthostatic Hypotension. Life changes coming- shoulder x-ray and an MRI next week to the Orthopedic surgeon. In the meantime, I give thanks for the things that I can do and for the things that I can t but was still able to experience… Memories.
> 
> I can still type Pottz!!!
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


what more does a man need than that ? whenever im in some pain i just take a prescription the duck gave me.seems to work pretty well !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Pottz


----------



## corelz125

Paddy and Murphy fancy a pint but they only have one Euro between them.

Paddy takes the Euro, goes off and buys a Sausage.

Murphy says "R U Mad?" Now we're skint!" Come on, says Paddy, follow me.

They go into the pub, order two pints and drink them down before they pay.

Paddy shoves the sausage through the zipper in his jeans and tells Murphy, "Get down on your knees and suck it".

The barman goes berserk and throws them out. 10 Pubs and 10 Pints later Murphy says "I can't do this anymore, my knees are sore and I'm pissed".

"How do you think I feel", says Paddy, "I can't even remember which Pub I lost the sausage in"!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz - I can only think of 2 people at the Garage who would do this…


----------



## corelz125

Which one is which DW?


----------



## pottz

> Paddy and Murphy fancy a pint but they only have one Euro between them.
> 
> Paddy takes the Euro, goes off and buys a Sausage.
> 
> Murphy says "R U Mad?" Now we're skint!" Come on, says Paddy, follow me.
> 
> They go into the pub, order two pints and drink them down before they pay.
> 
> Paddy shoves the sausage through the zipper in his jeans and tells Murphy, "Get down on your knees and suck it".
> 
> The barman goes berserk and throws them out. 10 Pubs and 10 Pints later Murphy says "I can't do this anymore, my knees are sore and I'm pissed".
> 
> "How do you think I feel", says Paddy, "I can't even remember which Pub I lost the sausage in"!
> 
> - corelz125


oh my god man your smokin hot tonight buddy !!!!! it's gonna get crowded on the perch tonight !


----------



## pottz

> Corelz - I can only think of 2 people at the Garage who would do this…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


curious minds need too know? i cant think of any !


----------



## RichT

> Which one is which DW?
> 
> - corelz125


The role of Murphy is a no brainer.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Corelz - I can only think of 2 people at the Garage who would do this…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> curious minds need too know? i cant think of any !
> 
> - pottz


You look like a cat with a bird in his mouth…


----------



## pottz

i gotta say when corelz is hot he's hot and that one was on fire.cmon you damn well you laughed,just admit it ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Full day at Mothers. Cut branches down and hauled away. Moved the Search Team's boat out of middle of yard and to side of garage. Began work filling in all the craters in the yard where boat was. Cleaned off rest of garage roof and side building. Repaired side building roof where a branch speared it. Made a corral out of concrete blocks for this large pile of gravel dust to have a new home, not in the middle of the backyard.

Finally a run to scrap metal place. 1200lbs of scrap fencing and other assorted junk. Paid for lunch and some gas.

Calling it a day for work in shop.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Paddy and Murphy fancy a pint but they only have one Euro between them.
> 
> Paddy takes the Euro, goes off and buys a Sausage.
> 
> Murphy says "R U Mad?" Now we're skint!" Come on, says Paddy, follow me.
> 
> They go into the pub, order two pints and drink them down before they pay.
> 
> Paddy shoves the sausage through the zipper in his jeans and tells Murphy, "Get down on your knees and suck it".
> 
> The barman goes berserk and throws them out. 10 Pubs and 10 Pints later Murphy says "I can't do this anymore, my knees are sore and I'm pissed".
> 
> "How do you think I feel", says Paddy, "I can't even remember which Pub I lost the sausage in"!
> 
> - corelz125


With all the cheapskates here at LJ… the butchers gonna run out of sausages.


----------



## pottz

> Full day at Mothers. Cut branches down and hauled away. Moved the Search Team s boat out of middle of yard and to side of garage. Began work filling in all the craters in the yard where boat was. Cleaned off rest of garage roof and side building. Repaired side building roof where a branch speared it. Made a corral out of concrete blocks for this large pile of gravel dust to have a new home, not in the middle of the backyard.
> 
> Finally a run to scrap metal place. 1200lbs of scrap fencing and other assorted junk. Paid for lunch and some gas.
> 
> Calling it a day for work in shop.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


damn man when do you find time to do your "real" job ? you know,the one that pays the bills.


----------



## pottz

> Paddy and Murphy fancy a pint but they only have one Euro between them.
> 
> Paddy takes the Euro, goes off and buys a Sausage.
> 
> Murphy says "R U Mad?" Now we're skint!" Come on, says Paddy, follow me.
> 
> They go into the pub, order two pints and drink them down before they pay.
> 
> Paddy shoves the sausage through the zipper in his jeans and tells Murphy, "Get down on your knees and suck it".
> 
> The barman goes berserk and throws them out. 10 Pubs and 10 Pints later Murphy says "I can't do this anymore, my knees are sore and I'm pissed".
> 
> "How do you think I feel", says Paddy, "I can't even remember which Pub I lost the sausage in"!
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> With all the cheapskates here at LJ… the butchers gonna run out of sausages.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


lmao !!!! about time you showed up.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> damn man when do you find time to do your "real" job ? you know,the one that pays the bills.
> 
> - pottz


Dawn to dusk….


----------



## pottz

> damn man when do you find time to do your "real" job ? you know,the one that pays the bills.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Dawn to dusk….
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i hear ya,ive tried to cut back as i get older but when i leave work i come home and start my, free job-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Are you guys hinting Paddy has black feathers and webbed feet?


----------



## RichT

> Are you guys hinting Paddy has black feathers and webbed feet?
> 
> - corelz125


I assumed that was Murphy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Are you guys hinting Paddy has black feathers and webbed feet?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I assumed that was Murphy.
> 
> - Rich


LOL


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all.

Many Massive Mangoes one avocado


----------



## 987Ron

Love the Fl. Mangos, miss them. What we get here in the grocery are small not as good at all.
Once had a project in Miami. Several men brought in to help. Mango season. Kids were selling them on the corner near our warehouse. One of the northerners, bought several. was eating his 2nd or 3rd. Warned him overeating could cause one to have to spend more time in the potty. Said no. He always ate a lot of fruit. 
Next day he was blaming the Miami water for his diarrheal problems.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Marnin to ya…..Yard sales to raid, this morning…


----------



## 987Ron

Morning to all. Wam and humid already. Replaced the pull switch on the porch ceiling fan. Duke is active this am, a bit of a butt head. He and the wife are off on a walk on the golf course. Me coffee. Mow later once the dew has left. Lots of leaves coming off a saw tooth oak in the back yard so will use the bagger, which means a trip to the dump later. One or the only nice thing the county does here is 14 small centers or dumps to take trash, metal, yard debris and such. Open 5 days a week, no charge. So bagger leaves to the dump.

Invention. Open to anyone who wishes to use the idea, no charge. Just send me a few samples.

'*Slobber Blotters'* or *"Drool Wipes*" for dog drool and slobber. Wipe off the slobber rag, maybe one with a handle to get the drool on the floor near food on the table. Left knee just got the need for one.

Have a good day, drool or no drool.


----------



## 987Ron

Dw has a nice project posted. Good looking sign and sentiment


----------



## bandit571

Quarter Bag..









8 handles inside..









With bolts! Needs a bit of clean up/polish…

So does this $12.75 Hand plane..









More Krusty than Rusty..









May take a 1/2 Day to clean the Millers Falls No. 9 up?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit another nice find.

Ron you are a busy guy.

I have to run off the the golf course to see how the range project is going. I was thinking of a nap.

Dinner later.

No word about Peg in the I,C,U. her son flew in. Saw him and is dad on the course about an hr ago.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear Peg is still in the hospital. From what my daughter told us she will probably be on the ventilator for 2 or 3 weeks. She needs lots of prayers.

Corona is crazier than when pottz started Corona Crazy. ;-( WA is 75% vaccinated and hospitals are reaching capacity. The summer norm has been 300 to 350 patients per week. It started doubling each week. Now WA has 1250 corona patients.

I heard a discussion on the radio going to the dr office this morning about the Texas health care conference. Hospitals have filled up with the Delta variant. Triage is the decision about which patient to treat when capacity is limited. The normal procedure I was taught as a volunteer fireman was to treat the most seriously injured with the best chance of survival. TX decided the triage procedure will be to treat vaccinated over unvaccinated. Statically the vaccinated have a higher survival rate if they catch it and go to the ER. There was no mention of prioritizing heart attacks, strokes, and accidents, or other non-covid issues.

Another report I saw was a dr. posting a sign on the office door saying he will not see unvaccinated patients after Oct 1. He said covid is a terrible way to die and he does not want to see his patients dying that way.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- Great update thx for posting. Yes, I remember Pottz's Corona Crazy… It was a time when we were trying to figure things out. IMO I give kudos to us to replicate like COVID… Corona Crazy, the Show Must Go On and Gunny's Garage. I appreciate all posts even if I don't agree for we are WOODWORKERS just trying to get along.


----------



## 987Ron

A bit tired from mowing the yard and bagging the leaves to the dump. It is hot and sunny out really hot. Time for a

















Notice DW it has a long neck. It is German bier. It is cold. I deserve it. Yes I do. So I will.


----------



## pottz

> Top Max- Great update thx for posting. Yes, I remember Pottz s Corona Crazy… It was a time when we were trying to figure things out. IMO I give kudos to us to replicate like COVID… Corona Crazy, the Show Must Go On and Gunny s Garage. I appreciate all posts even if I don t agree for we are WOODWORKERS just trying to get along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


heck dw were still trying to figure this crap out,i wonder if they ever will.as the numbers rise again as bob said i still keep hearing reports that the numbers are phoney and not true.i know people that work in hospitals and they wish that crap would stop and more people would take this more seriously.the icu's are filling back up,believe what you want.too many in denial,many more will die.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*2021-

Musk: The Tesla Bot is coming*










1970's-


----------



## 987Ron




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max- Great update thx for posting. Yes, I remember Pottz s Corona Crazy… It was a time when we were trying to figure things out. IMO I give kudos to us to replicate like COVID… Corona Crazy, the Show Must Go On and Gunny s Garage. I appreciate all posts even if I don t agree for we are WOODWORKERS just trying to get along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> heck dw were still trying to figure this crap out,i wonder if they ever will.as the numbers rise again as bob said i still keep hearing reports that the numbers are phoney and not true.i know people that work in hospitals and they wish that crap would stop and more people would take this more seriously.the icu s are filling back up,believe what you want.too many in denial,many more will die.
> 
> - pottz


+1 COVID is alive and replicating… This is why I am taking a Corona Crazy mindset. Read everything, listen to other opinions and then make up your mind…

Pottz we have a lot of COVID survivors in our group… "Share the love share the knowledge"


----------



## pottz

i had two of my guys get the virus last year,both got through it ok but it was a rough road.weve got a lot of people in our company that still wont get vaccinated though.all my guys except two are vaccinated including the two that had it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is mutating. Some researchers are saying boosters are probably pointless, need to develop a new vaccine. ;-((

The liars definitely need extraction. Our daughter is headed back to 5 and 6 12.5 hour shifts per week. The med system has not recovered from previous spikes and staff shortages are everywhere. When I get referred to a specialist, the appointments are 2 month out, any prescribed test is another 2 months out, and the follow-up is scheduled 2 months beyond that ;-( Fortunately, nothing critical.

It would be interesting to know where this report fits into the mutation status? 
Sharyl Attkisson S6 Ep33 Genetically engineered super-soldiers


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz and Top Max- +1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *2021-
> 
> Musk: The Tesla Bot is coming*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Be interesting to see if the politicians expand crimes of necessity to support all the displaced minimum wage workers, eh?


----------



## corelz125

From stories I have heard when you go to the ER or urgent care they ask if you are vaccinated if you say yes they don't give you a covid test. If you say no they give you one. So it is believable that they are screwing with the numbers. SO if 70% of the people are vaccinated why are hospitals filling up? I have friends who are married to nurses that work in hospitals and they haven't been vaccinated. So if this vaccine is the answer why are medical staff not in a rush to get it? There's a lot of unanswered questions out there.


----------



## pottz

> From stories I have heard when you go to the ER or urgent care they ask if you are vaccinated if you say yes they don t give you a covid test. If you say no they give you one. So it is believable that they are screwing with the numbers. SO if 70% of the people are vaccinated why are hospitals filling up? I have friends who are married to nurses that work in hospitals and they haven t been vaccinated. So if this vaccine is the answer why are medical staff not in a rush to get it? There s a lot of unanswered questions out there.
> 
> - corelz125


been this way since the beginning,so many different opinions and theories about what works what doesn't,what do you believe.i do like dw said,listen to all and then decide what you think is best for you.personally ive been wearing a mask again and have been vaccinated.stay safe.


----------



## corelz125

I wear a mask when I go into stores even if some people in there aren't. Too much info out there it's hard to tell what's fact or fiction.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

With our 200+ days of lockup, I've developed this incredible affinity to garlic… I now wear a mask to protect the olfactory nerves of others… *C19* protection (both ways) is a bonus.

If only tooth paste consumption increased like TP, with this pandemic… when the mask comes off… *holy ********************e!*... and maybe that should be the capital *"S"* deity *********************e*!


----------



## corelz125

Just catch covid you wont have to worry about smelling the garlic when you lose your smell and taste.

WTF is going on with half of the other threads on this site. It seems like half of the most active threads somebody is bickering in them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> From stories I have heard when you go to the ER or urgent care they ask if you are vaccinated if you say yes they don t give you a covid test. If you say no they give you one. So it is believable that they are screwing with the numbers. SO if 70% of the people are vaccinated why are hospitals filling up? I have friends who are married to nurses that work in hospitals and they haven t been vaccinated. So if this vaccine is the answer why are medical staff not in a rush to get it? There s a lot of unanswered questions out there.
> 
> - corelz125


70% vaccinated still leaves millions unvaccinated. Delta is 3 times more contagious than the original version. 95% is the rate quoted to be effective a few years ago when the measles got so bad the state finally required vaccination to go to public schools.

https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/10/the-anti-vaccine-movement-is-forgetting-the-polio-epidemic/381986/

Jonas Salk ending polio epidemic in the US:

" Back in the 1950s, people really looked to science and medicine as something that would make their lives better. But once the fear of these diseases began to subside, people started looking at other large-scale forces in the world-the Vietnam War, the government, and so on-and wondering, Can we trust large institutions? Can we trust pharmaceutical companies? I think that that's something that's driven people also: a sense of alienation."

"Salk: Yes. After the polio vaccine was introduced, he (Jonas Salk) decided to establish a new institute. But from his earliest writings, it was clear that he wasn't just interested in researching vaccines, diabetes, and so on. He was interested in dealing with the problems that arise from man's relationship to man-problems that can't be solved in the laboratory.

"The way he saw it, the universe has gone through three stages of evolution. First, there was the pre-biologic realm, where you had the evolution of matter: atoms, molecules, stars, galaxies. Then life appeared: Biological evolution was driven by a need to survive. Finally, humans came on the scene. Look at us-where is the evolution happening now? The world around us is so hugely complex, and that complexity comes from us.

"The fundamental element that is evolving now in our sphere of existence is not matter, not life-it's consciousness. The unit here is the mind. My father called this the metabiologic realm; it's driven by choice. He often said that we are the products of the process of evolution, and we have become the process itself. It's our responsibility to be making wise choices."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Just catch covid you wont have to worry about smelling the garlic when you lose your smell and taste.
> 
> WTF is going on with half of the other threads on this site. It seems like half of the most active threads somebody is bickering in them.
> 
> - corelz125


Situation normal ;-((


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Come on fellas, pick it up, #12000 is taking way too long…...


----------



## RichT

> WTF is going on with half of the other threads on this site. It seems like half of the most active threads somebody is bickering in them.
> 
> - corelz125


A few of those involve me. I've got a case of the trolls. I stay civil about it (don't want to get my account locked), but I get some very personal attacks from them.

Nothing I can't handle.


----------



## pottz

> WTF is going on with half of the other threads on this site. It seems like half of the most active threads somebody is bickering in them.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> A few of those involve me. I ve got a case of the trolls. I stay civil about it (don t want to get my account locked), but I get some very personal attacks from them.
> 
> Nothing I can t handle.
> 
> - Rich


yeah i can remember getting into a little disagreement,at least once i know of of-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Come on fellas, pick it up, #12000 is taking way too long…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


easy leeroy your still pumped up from all the fun today ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rich- I give you credit for trying to educate the lock miter people. Good job…

Pottz- good job on trying to settle the conversation down.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Come on fellas, pick it up, #12000 is taking way too long…...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Another busy day. Put neighbors water line in for him, he was hesitant to hook up to the water meter part. Turned on water, no leaks thought all was good.

30 minutes later he comes over, no more water. Seems the pressure regulator had enough of this on and off water pressure and gave up. Had to install that for him, was fun, nice and corroded.

On my own air supply project I finished digging and cutting guard pipes so we don't have issues later with future digging. Gathered up all the supplies to install air line and mount plate for where I am coming through shop wall. Had to cut grass, and naturally just as I finish it started to rain. Kinda ends working outside for today.

Gotta take my truck in for 4 tires tomorrow. My son works for Discount Tire, they offer discount to family. Nice price, good enough to upgrade to better tires for the same budget I had in mind. Deal with that tomorrow.

Friend called and he is having issues getting his hub bearings in his Nissan Murano. Be off his way tomorrow to get that handled. Might get time, weather permitting to get back on air supply line.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> WTF is going on with half of the other threads on this site. It seems like half of the most active threads somebody is bickering in them.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> A few of those involve me. I ve got a case of the trolls. I stay civil about it (don t want to get my account locked), but I get some very personal attacks from them.
> 
> Nothing I can t handle.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## corelz125

Everyone needs a neighbor like Gunny. 
Today seemed to be worse than usual. Everybody had a strong opinion with a lot to say. The lock miter seemed to set the tone for the day.


----------



## pottz

> Rich- I give you credit for trying to educate the lock miter people. Good job…
> 
> Pottz- good job on trying to settle the conversation down.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


when a buddy is attacked for no reason im right behind em.dw some people just refuse to listen to others view points.when someone says your method is stupid without even trying it,thats just pure stupidity.we seem too be seeing more and more here.today was epic.at least 3 fiery threads.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Treehouse has anyone ever built one? Yes the tree forts were cool back when I was a kid, but one of my missed bucket list things was a treehouse. Came across this article and found it interesting…










*
Treehouses are getting booked by wealthy travelers - and the photos show why*

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/08/13/where-to-rent-treehouses-in-us-japan-australia-and-costa-rica.html


----------



## RichT

> Rich- I give you credit for trying to educate the lock miter people. Good job…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks, DW. It cracks me up when someone tries to tell me I can't do something I've done. Huh? That's gaslighting.

But hey, it goes with the territory. Some folks are incapable of comprehending that something's possible, so they not only dismiss it, they attack the messenger.


----------



## pottz

> Treehouse has anyone ever built one? Yes the tree forts were cool back when I was a kid, but one of my missed bucket list things was a treehouse. Came across this article and found it interesting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Treehouses are getting booked by wealthy travelers - and the photos show why*
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2021/08/13/where-to-rent-treehouses-in-us-japan-australia-and-costa-rica.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


never had a tree house per say but i built a lot of forts and club houses,starting with my first when i was about 10.good times.todays kids wish they had even basic skills to do what we did as kids.very sad they spend all day in a dark room playing video games.but thats the parents fault,plus the schools dont any shop classes anymore.it's a different world guys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rich this is why you have a place in the Garage… You are a respected woodworker and are open to conversations. Yet what I like about you is that you don't give bad advice and when people engage just use rational conversations. The exception of the rule is speaking "Duck"










Pottz has the best insight on him…


----------



## pottz

> Rich this is why you have a place in the Garage… You are a respected woodworker and are open to conversations. Yet what I like about you is that you don t give bad advice and when people engage just use rational conversations. The exception of the rule is speaking "Duck"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz has the best insight on him…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah and thats why i drink,cant understand a thing he says sober.a few vinos and he's totally fluent-lol.

hey duckie where the hell are you anyway?


----------



## RichT

> The exception of the rule is speaking "Duck"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I got Duck figured out. Trust me. We are a kindred spirit. Born in the days of IBMs and UNIVAXs.


----------



## RichT

> yeah and thats why i drink,cant understand a thing he says sober.a few vinos and he s totally fluent-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Fluent, or flatulent?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Treehouse has anyone ever built one? Yes the tree forts were cool back when I was a kid, but one of my missed bucket list things was a treehouse. Came across this article and found it interesting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Treehouses are getting booked by wealthy travelers - and the photos show why*
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2021/08/13/where-to-rent-treehouses-in-us-japan-australia-and-costa-rica.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> never had a tree house per say but i built a lot of forts and club houses,starting with my first when i was about 10.good times.todays kids wish they had even basic skills to do what we did as kids.very sad they spend all day in a dark room playing video games.but thats the parents fault,plus the schools dont any shop classes anymore.it s a different world guys.
> 
> - pottz


Bud, today the treehouse has WIFI available. Yet the youth still likes to have "fun" for instance "Mansion jumping".
Many subdivisions have close proximity to each other. They figure on which house to start and have a target house for their escape. Middle of the night… you wake up… to people running across your roof. Kids get a kick out of this and go and play video stuff/or/ social media


----------



## pottz

> yeah and thats why i drink,cant understand a thing he says sober.a few vinos and he s totally fluent-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Fluent, or flatulent?
> 
> - Rich


lol a little of both !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> yeah and thats why i drink,cant understand a thing he says sober.a few vinos and he s totally fluent-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Fluent, or flatulent?
> 
> - Rich


Both??


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> WTF is going on with half of the other threads on this site. It seems like half of the most active threads somebody is bickering in them.
> 
> - corelz125


And what the hell is wrong with that???? You wanna start sumptin'?

Why the hell don't people get *uptight* about bloody *sideways pictures*... they just get *uptight* about me getting *uptight*, which gets me *uptight* and make me turn to vino to get *tight*.


> The exception of the rule is speaking "Duck"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I got Duck figured out. Trust me. We are a kindred spirit. Born in the days of IBMs and UNIVAXs.
> 
> - Rich


And now we are together in *C19Vax*


----------



## pottz

> WTF is going on with half of the other threads on this site. It seems like half of the most active threads somebody is bickering in them.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> And what the hell is wrong with that???? You wanna start sumptin ?
> 
> Why the hell don t people get *uptight* about bloody *sideways pictures*... they just get *uptight* about me getting *uptight*, which gets me *uptight* and make me turn to vino to get *tight*.
> 
> The exception of the rule is speaking "Duck"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I got Duck figured out. Trust me. We are a kindred spirit. Born in the days of IBMs and UNIVAXs.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> And now we are together in *C19Vax*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


damn duckie chill out or ill get sideways,and you dont want that!!!! now take two vinos and call me in the morning-lol.


----------



## pottz

ok kids ive had enough for today,ive done battle on three threads today and im tired.hell i might even be back tomorrow if im lucky,depends on who or how many i pissed how today.im not a lucky duck like some-lol !


----------



## Peteybadboy

Rich, I will get from time to time, "you didn't make that" I just say, well I was watching my hands do the work, but maybe I'm wrong? and walk away.

We built tree houses in the woods (other peoples property) but they did not mind. Different world now.

The angry threads? Maybe because of the full moon?

Looks like we are going back to masks. Too many vaccinated people getting the virus, some seriously sick.

No word on Peg. Her husband was golfing with his son, that flew in yesterday.

Having our "gene" pool friends over for dinner and cards tonight


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Up and functional. Off shortly to drop truck at tire shop then go see my friend that needs help with wheel bearings.

Weather = meh…


----------



## bandit571

Guess "we" are headed back out on the Garage Sale Trail…

Tool box has it's lid fitted, a hinge installed, a knob installed, and a pair of lockable latches installed…oh and BTW exterior has a coat of stain drying…There is also carrying handles on the sides of the case….Not too bad of a morning, eh…?

photos at 2300hrs…or when I get them processed…

I usually just block Trolls….


----------



## 987Ron

Morning to all and have a great weekend.

Worked all week to get the bigger chores done…...Today shop time, laser project and cut out a couple of plywood panels for son's repair project on upholstered chair seats. Old panel was particle board and cracked.

So the AC is on, coffee is perked, ready to go, shoes on and everything.



> Up and functional. Off shortly to drop truck at tire shop then go see my friend that needs help with wheel bearings.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Remember when wheel bearings were suppose to be repacked (greased, messy) every so many miles?

Off to the shop.  May come out for lunch or not. later


----------



## 1thumb

Is it the experimental vaccines rolled out in the middle of a pandemic that's creating the mutant variants?

UK gov last month:
'The combination of high prevalence and high levels of vaccination creates the conditions in which an immune escape variant is most likely to emerge. '.

https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1001160/S1300_SAGE_93_minutes_Coronavirus__COVID-19__response__7_July_2021.pdf

From 2015:
'Vaccines that keep hosts alive but still allow transmission could thus allow very virulent strains to circulate in a population.'
https://journals.plos.org/plosbiology/article?id=10.1371/journal.pbio.1002198

and:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1409947400131661825


----------



## bandit571

4 picture PIP, of this morning's adventures…(Hardest part was moving the dang thing to the bench)









Plugs were trimmed flush…









A handle was installed on each side of the chest…so I can carry this thing around better…first coat of stain applied and wiped down, and allowing to dry out, today…meanwhile..









Latches can be padlocked if need be….and a knob to lift the lid with,,now that the hinge is on around back…so

Letting this thing just sit a day..









Then start on the next coat of stain to even things out..after that?

Stay tuned…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Saturday morning read…*
---------------------------------------------------------
*7 Lies About Afghanistan*
https://www.lewrockwell.com/2021/08/thierry-meyssan/7-lies-about-afghanistan/
--------------------------------------------------------
*Most face masks won't stop COVID-19 indoors, study warns*
https://www.studyfinds.org/face-masks-wont-stop-covid-indoors/

Stay safe and you have the right to believe…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Wheel bearing assemblies installed on my buddies car. No issues just time. New tires on my truck, got a great price with my son's discount. Guy commented the tires were 10 years old but looked in decent shape. Yeah, they didn't have but 40,000 miles on them. Just don't drive truck much. LOL


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


oh man the memories.the worst was when the tape deck in your car ate one.no fun.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Off to backyard to work on air supply line.


----------



## corelz125

Always had hope that you would be able to wind the tape back in and it will play again. Was a success about 95% of the time.


----------



## corelz125




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Always had hope that you would be able to wind the tape back in and it will play again. Was a success about 95% of the time.
> 
> - corelz125


Not worth the effort. Once they mess up, it was permanent ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Is it the experimental vaccines rolled out in the middle of a pandemic that s creating the mutant variants?
> 
> 1thumb


 I believe that is the same process as the flu.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - corelz125


----------



## 987Ron

Yes stupid is the word but the capitalization of the various automotive companies makes the electric vehicle a sure thing. Along with various governments push in that direction.
Ford $61 Billion
Stellantis $66 Billion
GM $92 Billion
VW $164 Billlioin
Toyota $296 Billion
Tesla $579 Billion making it the worlds 8th most valuable company. The electrical vehicle business is going to be here. When the US government had a symposium recently only 3 manufacturers of electric vehicles were invited, Tesla was not invited. Reason Tesla had no dealings with United Auto Workers Union. Biggest problem for buyers is range and availability of charging locations and cost of the vehicle. Making and disposing of batteries causes a good deal of pollution, one never sees this factored into how eco-friendly electric cars nor pollution from producing the electricity. Honda for all its advertising is the largest producer of gasoline engines in the world. Cars, trucks, generators, lawn mowers, motor cycles etc.

Interesting to see how this changes things. Good or Bad????


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I do not know if it is true or not, but I saw an article saying the mining of metals to make the batteries produced more pollution than the electric vehicles would stop. Plus, the metal in the worn-out batteries is not recyclable to make a new battery ;-(


----------



## RichT

> - corelz125


I crack up at the Teslas with the Arizona environmental vanity plate. I guess they think the electricity just floats around the wires and they can tap it without adding load to the generators. Since Tucson Electric Power uses coal powered generators, their little "green" cars run on coal and are not emission free.


----------



## corelz125

Some of the buildings that went up in the last 10 years they used electric tower cranes. I never heard why they used electric but they were slower and had a lower picking capacity. They had this electric machine but a giant diesel generator at street level blaring away. Back in 2003 I worked in a Con Ed plant they were converting it from a coal burning plant to a natural gas plant. They never mention how the electric is made just how much cleaner the cars are.


----------



## 987Ron

One study shows that to build an electric car produces 63% more CO2 than to build a gasoline engine car. The gasoline car produces more CO2 while being driven…takes about 40,000 miles on each for the electric to catch up and after that is cleaner. Did not apply any CO2 emissions from generating the electricity or disposal of the batteries. 
Another study says CO2 is not that bad.


----------



## CWWoodworking

I am in favor of a non gas way of transportation for your average daily commuter. Probably batteries but im open to anything.

The one thing to consider is that technology changes extremely fast. Yes, currently constituted, batteries are not going to save the planet as some think. But we are in the "model T" era of battery powered cars. Think what the capabilities will be 30-50 years from now. everyone think about their first battery drill compared to the one they have now…

People need to decide if we really think or care if fossil fuels are killing the planet. If the answer is yes, we should embrace new technology.

One thing is certain(and a necessary evil). If we keep gas at 2$ a gallon the transition will never happen. We will be driving around in gas guzzling truck while wearing gas masks cause the air is so bad.

peace y'all


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I crack up at the Teslas with the Arizona environmental vanity plate. I guess they think the electricity just floats around the wires and they can tap it without adding load to the generators. Since Tucson Electric Power uses coal powered generators, their little "green" cars run on coal and are not emission free.
> 
> - Rich


+1


----------



## 987Ron

CW I agree with most of your post.

The biggest complaint that I have is the use of devious methods (manufactured gas price increases for example) to achieve a goal. If the goal is actually worth pursuing then education, and other honest means appeal to me.

Getting late on the east coast of this clod of earth. Dog out for a last time and off to bed. DW no tuck in or story needed. Rereading and old book "Sports Car and Competition Driving" by Paul Frere.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Lets go back to foot power,









At least my *animal nightie* would not be out of place!


----------



## pottz

> Lets go back to foot power,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least my *animal nightie* would not be out of place!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


did i ever tell you how much that nightie turns me on duckling rrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## corelz125

Volvo is going all electric in a few years. Ford has the electric f 150.. If they could get solar panels on a car that would be greener.


----------



## corelz125

> Lets go back to foot power,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least my *animal nightie* would not be out of place!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> did i ever tell you how much that nightie turns me on duckling rrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> - pottz


I think I'm gonna be sick


----------



## pottz

> Lets go back to foot power,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least my *animal nightie* would not be out of place!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> did i ever tell you how much that nightie turns me on duckling rrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I think I m gonna be sick
> 
> - corelz125


*LMFAO !!!!!!!!!!!* you know damn well it's sexy !


----------



## RichT

> Deleted image.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Why?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Deleted image.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Why?
> 
> - Rich


Duck messaged me that.


----------



## RichT

> Duck messaged me that.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Did he include eye bleach? I need some desperately right now.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Duck messaged me that.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Did he include eye bleach? I need some desperately right now.
> 
> - Rich


There is beauty in all of natural things.


----------



## pottz

> Duck messaged me that.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Did he include eye bleach? I need some desperately right now.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> There is beauty in all of natural things.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


apparently youve never entered the world of the duck.it's not for those with weak stomachs shall we say ! ive had times id wanna throw up,give up on life.it's taken my deep belief in living no matter what the pain to keep going.i dont recommend it too many.if you wanna proceed there are forms you'll need to sign.may god bless you,peace.


----------



## pottz

seriously you guys joke,you should only see what he really sends me ?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Duck messaged me that.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Did he include eye bleach? I need some desperately right now.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> There is beauty in all of natural things.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> apparently youve never entered the world of the duck.it s not for those with weak stomachs shall we say ! ive had times id wanna throw up,give up on life.it s taken my deep belief in living no matter what the pain to keep going.i dont recommend it too many.if you wanna proceed there are forms you ll need to sign.may god bless you,peace.
> 
> - pottz


LOL!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz you didn't capitalize G in God…


----------



## RichT

> seriously you guys joke,you should only see what he really sends me ?
> 
> - pottz


No.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Duck messaged me that.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Did he include eye bleach? I need some desperately right now.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## RichT

> Pottz you didn t capitalize G in God…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It's a common omission these days, DW. Blasphemous no doubt, but then, what isn't anymore?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> seriously you guys joke,you should only see what he really sends me ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No.
> 
> - Rich


Add me to the NO list as well…...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Duck messaged me that.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Did he include eye bleach? I need some desperately right now.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> There is beauty in all of natural things.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


My ex wife can change your opinion…....

LOL


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Pottz you didn t capitalize G in God…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


He also missed an capital A, ', , I, I again, space again, I again…

Maybe others.


----------



## RichT

> There is beauty in all of natural things.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I think the key word there is natural.


----------



## RichT

> He also missed an capital A, ', _, I, I again, space again, I again…
> 
> Maybe others.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Hey, lay off pottz. He does that on purpose so you have to actually use your mental acuity to decode his teachings.

The man's a sage. Pure genius, trust me.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> He also missed an capital A, ', _, I, I again, space again, I again…
> 
> Maybe others.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Hey, lay off pottz. He does that on purpose so you have to actually use your mental acuity to decode his teachings.
> 
> The man s a sage. Pure genius, trust me.
> 
> - Rich


Well if that's genius, I'm Stephen effing hawking one fingering, hunting, pecking. At a time.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

I think me streaking through this thread has been vetoed… (much like a camel)... yawl's loss! Time to return the sports-bra.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

How do I win an argument with someone who will never admit that he's wrong?

The Donkey and the Tiger

The donkey told the tiger: ′′The grass is blue".

The tiger replied: ′′No, the grass is green".

The discussion became heated, and the two decided to submit the issue to the lion, King of the Jungle.

Before reaching the clearing in the forest where the lion was sitting on his throne, the donkey started braying: ′′Your Highness, is it true that grass is blue?".

The lion replied: "True, the grass is blue".

The donkey rushed forward and continued: ′′The tiger disagrees with me and contradicts me and annoys me please punish him".

The king then declared: ′′The tiger will be punished with 5 years of silence".

The donkey jumped for joy and went on his way, content and repeating: ′′The grass is blue"...

The tiger accepted his punishment, but he asked the lion: ′′Your Majesty, why have you punished me, after all, the grass is green?"

The lion replied: ′′In fact, the grass is green".

The tiger asked: ′′So why do you punish me?"

The lion replied: ′′The punishment has nothing to do with the question of whether the grass is blue or green. The punishment is because you, a brave, intelligent creature, waste time arguing with a donkey, and then come and bother me with a silly question".

Author unknown, but as noticed by Meizano Ardhi M, it is similar to The Story of Confucius and the Horse.

The moral of the story is, teach those who are willing to learn, rather than bickering with those who aren't.

https://www.quora.com/How-do-I-win-an-argument-with-someone-who-will-never-admit-that-hes-wrong


----------



## RichT

> I think me streaking through this thread has been vetoed… (much like a camel)... yawl s loss! Time to return the sports-bra.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your armpits.


----------



## RichT

> The lion replied: ′′The punishment has nothing to do with the question of whether the grass is blue or green. The punishment is because you, a brave, intelligent creature, waste time arguing with a donkey, and then come and bother me with a silly question".
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Never wrestle with a pig. You'll both get dirty, but the pig likes it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hey, lay off pottz. He does that on purpose so you have to actually use your mental acuity to decode his teachings.
> 
> The man s a sage. Pure genius, trust me.
> 
> - Rich


He and a few others only know how to talk Duck…


----------



## CWWoodworking

> The lion replied: ′′The punishment has nothing to do with the question of whether the grass is blue or green. The punishment is because you, a brave, intelligent creature, waste time arguing with a donkey, and then come and bother me with a silly question".
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Never wrestle with a pig. You ll both get dirty, but the pig likes it.
> 
> - Rich


The real question is why do we assume a lion is superior? I donkey is a domesticated animal that gets fed routinely be humans, while lions are considered a vulnerable animal.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz you didn t capitalize G in God…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> It s a common omission these days, DW. Blasphemous no doubt, but then, what isn t anymore?
> 
> - Rich


This is or/was personal banter between me and him about 500 posts ago, some may remember. I am sure he will vindicate me on this… right Pottz?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The Coronavirus Is Here Forever. This Is How We Live With It.

"That future may be hard to imagine with intensive-care units filling up yet again during this Delta surge. But the pandemic will end. One way or another, it will end. The current spikes in cases and deaths are the result of a novel coronavirus meeting naive immune systems. When enough people have gained some immunity through either vaccination or infection-preferably vaccination-the coronavirus will transition to what epidemiologists call "endemic." It won't be eliminated, but it won't upend our lives anymore."

"With that blanket of initial immunity laid down, there will be fewer hospitalizations and fewer deaths from COVID-19. Boosters can periodically re-up immunity too. Cases may continue to rise and fall in this scenario, perhaps seasonally, but the worst outcomes will be avoided."..............................

"With the flu, we as a society generally agree on the risk we were willing to tolerate. With COVID-19, we do not yet agree. Realistically, the risk will be much smaller than it is right now amid a Delta wave, but it will never be gone. "We need to prepare people that it's not going to come down to zero. It's going to come down to some level we find acceptable," Downs says. Better vaccines and better treatments might reduce the risk of COVID-19 even further. The experience may also prompt people to take all respiratory viruses more seriously, leading to lasting changes in mask wearing and ventilation. Endemic COVID-19 means finding a new, tolerable way to live with this virus. It will feel strange for a while and then it will not. It will be normal."

https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2021/08/how-we-live-coronavirus-forever/619783/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=masthead-newsletter&utm_content=20210821&silverid=%25%25RECIPIENT_ID%25%25&utm_term=Subscriber%20Only%20Weekly%20Newsletter


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The lion replied: ′′The punishment has nothing to do with the question of whether the grass is blue or green. The punishment is because you, a brave, intelligent creature, waste time arguing with a donkey, and then come and bother me with a silly question".
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Never wrestle with a pig. You ll both get dirty, but the pig likes it.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> The real question is why do we assume a lion is superior? I donkey is a domesticated animal that gets fed routinely be humans, while lions are considered a vulnerable animal.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


More likely to eat you than a donkey ;-)


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all

That wave project was pretty cool. That led to seeing his (Roger) adjust-a-bench (made in NJ BTW) That looks interesting.

Golf today 3 on 3 boys v girls. One couple is up in Canada seeing their family for the first time in over a year.

No word on our friend Peg (ICU) but her son said she needs a miracle. Corlez her family own Veniero's Bakery in NYC.

Long Island getting hit by hurricane Henri my sister in law is in Patchogue but they look safe.

We also have the women's British open going at Carnoustie (played that).

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## 987Ron

> Lets go back to foot power,


Morning all, in from The Duke and I playing fetch, he fetches I throw. Coffee and a P-car story remembered from above.

The Porsche Cayman S is a mid engine car. Trunk in front and in back. Neither trunk is large. 
Was putting things in both trunks, both open. A young lad maybe 10 or so looks in each trunk and says to me, "You ain't got no motor" (local Bubba's son obviously). I replied "Ever watch the Flintstones?" He then looked in the passenger area at the floor and told me "You be teasing me".

Another time a young lad told his mother "Mom let me look at the Ferarri!" (For him I guess any sports car is a Ferrari). Mom replied to the lad "No, those cars are only for rich people" They then got into their Cadillac Escalade still had the sticker in the window, $104,xxx. My old P car is not worth half of that.

Had an elderly lady in a Prius with eco stickers all over the back, point at my car and give me the thumbs down, then she did it to a young man in a Mustang Convertible. He stayed beside her reeved the engine a few times, loud exhaust, and waved at her and gave her a thumbs up sign. Wish I could have heard her comments.

P-cars generate a lot of good stories.

Again, a great Sunday to you and all. Stay safe.


----------



## bandit571

Just imagine going out Yard Sale shopping in your NEW Slingshot…even has the "roof" as a sunshade….White with black trim. The Boss got a phone camera shot of it…while we drove off in our Chevy Equinox LT…And my $12 hand plane…will try to down load from her phone to here…later.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I think me streaking through this thread has been vetoed… (much like a camel)... yawl s loss! Time to return the sports-bra.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your armpits.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## pottz

> Pottz you didn t capitalize G in God…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> It s a common omission these days, DW. Blasphemous no doubt, but then, what isn t anymore?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> This is or/was personal banter between me and him about 500 posts ago, some may remember. I am sure he will vindicate me on this… right Pottz?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


correct dw.the missed G was due to laziness and too much vino,plus i figure why go above and beyond the level of those reading it. good morning all ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Chorrizo Burrito…with eggs, spuds, and lots of chesse….$5 for Lunch…
Might need a Guinness to wash it down…


----------



## pottz

in about an hour ill be heading to our favorite restaurant for a bus trip up to solvang,just a little north of santa barbara for a day of eating and wine tasting.we get a bloody mary and a box of assorted snacks for the ride up.the chef serves us a cold picnic lunch at the first winery then at the next winery he does a full bbq with all the wine you want.a long day with about a three hour ride each way.on the return he puts on a movie and serves shots of whiskey.it does help.so you guys will have peace and quiet today without me.


----------



## corelz125

Never heard of that bakery Petey. Where is it? I don't go back into the city. Work there all day and don't wanna go back after that


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

https://www.lumberjocks.com/bruc101

Interesting post you may want to check him out and he has free traditional plans…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

shop work today- laser on hold while I do some CNC work. I finished the final cut this A.M. and it will get a black iron coating. A 4×12" white tile with black letters laser-cut will be epoxied in.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> in about an hour ill be heading to our favorite restaurant for a bus trip up to solvang,just a little north of santa barbara for a day of eating and wine tasting.we get a bloody mary and a box of assorted snacks for the ride up.the chef serves us a cold picnic lunch at the first winery then at the next winery he does a full bbq with all the wine you want.a long day with about a three hour ride each way.on the return he puts on a movie and serves shots of whiskey.it does help.so you guys will have peace and quiet today without me.
> 
> - pottz


Just to make sure you guys find your way home follow the smoke…










I hope that you guys had a nice experience…


----------



## bandit571

Taking the day off…seems I don't bounce as well as I used to…when I fall down….kind of sore and achy right now…

So…might be a day or two….can't really even do Laundry Detail…


----------



## corelz125

I had to take a month off from the work at home. Pulled something in my back. It used to hurt for a few days not 4 weeks. It's been raining here for almost 24 hours maybe they need to run a pipeline from here out west get some water out there.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Air supply line all installed, letting glued joints cure overnight. Have couple details to address like mounting points for the 1/2 steel pipe against wall that comes from floor to 36 inches high. Only so much can be done in a day. Took me a bit of time to crawl under finishing room and drill holes, attach pipes, check for leaks and so on. As others mentioned today, all this crawling and bouncing gets a bit harder as we get older.

Once I check for air leaks the trenches can be filled. Probably Tuesday before I get all that checked and done.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Only so much can be done in a day….
> - woodbutcherbynight


Use my calendar *butcher*... I have 36 hours in *my day*... that way I get *12 extra hours* of work in per day!

Thought with those additional hours I get so buggered that I have to use the 8th. day of my week to relax… a 2 day weekend is just not enough… even with the original 24 hour days on weekends.

Blame the *"air leaks"* on the dog!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ... Only so much can be done in a day….
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Use my calendar *butcher*... I have 36 hours in *my day*... that way I get *12 extra hours* of work in per day!
> 
> Thought with those additional hours I get so buggered that I have to use the 8th. day of my week to relax… a 2 day weekend is just not enough… even with the original 24 hour days on weekends.
> 
> Blame the *"air leaks"* on the dog!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## RichT

Yeah, sure. It's all fun and games until…..........










Only you can choose the right path.


----------



## RichT

Just a teaser…....

What could this be? Guesses?










Hint: It's in my dining room and my wife wants it the F out of there.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz 342 E 11th - over 100 yrs old. It was in little Italy at one time. (when little Italy was much bigger)

Pottz sounds like an awesome day!

Girls beat the boys yesterday L shot a 76! 16 handicap shooting 76 is rare.

Rich I have no idea what that will be.

DW what is that going to be?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - Rich


Hmm??? Is that a menthol?... good choice!

Damn, I couldn't do that now days anymore… my left arm is a bit dodgy! Those bloody 4 fingers are 3 better than what I have at the moment…


> Just a teaser…....
> 
> What could this be? Guesses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Under carriage for the *Flintstone*'s car!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Question: Is pic #1 material thickness larger than the others? If so, what are their thickness?

Will there be glue along the magenta lines?

Guess: Tabletop, wall panel, or a door?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Will there be glue along the magenta lines?
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Only if you have a few drinks… how else could anyone follow those bloody crooked lines?... and a few spots may be starved of glue… you've been lasering/CNCing too much!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck you got a point is this better?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Finished carving










1st metal coating on the backside


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I had to take a month off from the work at home. Pulled something in my back. It used to hurt for a few days not 4 weeks.
> - corelz125


Welcome to old age, for we are like some of Gunny's old cars. From experience, I would find out if it is muscle or your spinal discs. Yes, those discs wear out what used to be a jelly donut is now a waffle. Best to you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- Are you up yet?

Pottz- Rise and shine young old man…


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday, leave it at that..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Back to work. Vacation is over.


----------



## pottz

im up dw at work as usual, was gonna come in late but lucky our bus got in early last night.amazing traffic was smooth all the way there and back.drank some damn good wine,bought some damn good wine.chef cooked some great food.sadly he announced this was his last wine bus trip.gettin too old he says,plus he needs a knee replacement,one of the hazards of working in kitchens 16 hrs a day for 40 years.


----------



## 987Ron

I'm up and like others moving slowly this am. Damp and humid, rained last night. Use to hear people blame aches and pains on the weather. Maybe so. Played a bit of fetch with the hound on the patio. He has energy that never runs out. yard is to wet. Mop him off if we run much out there. 
Son and I are swapping small fridges. We have one that is about 18" cube, he wants it for his office at the Univ He has one that is the same only 32 inches tall, hold more bier, etc. Win win except for defrosting and cleaning up per the wifes demands. 
My Mom was fastidious on cleaning, an Uncle use to tease her. "Stay at Maxine's overnight, get up in the night to use the bathroom, come back the bed has been changed and made." 
Wife not that extreme. 
The water pipe line to the west, could start here or at least one start. Would be interesting to see the Cal. politicians reaction to water from the east, probably decide it was not pure enough and violated some proposition 
Have a good one if you can it is Monday


----------



## RichT

> Guess: Tabletop, wall panel, or a door?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Bingo! It's a front entry door. I think I measured some stuff wrong though.

Nah, just kidding. I left pieces oversized. It'll be trimmed after glue up. And no, it won't be drafty either. Glass panels are going into those openings. That contraption sitting at the top is a spacer to use during glue up so the openings for the glass are right.

It'll be a while before I post any finished photos though. The existing door will have to come off for a few hours to complete the job, and it's still 100º around here, so that's not gonna happen until probably at least October.


----------



## bandit571

Well, at least it will get rid of that knot when the bottom gets trimmed…..


----------



## 987Ron

Nice, will make a nice strong door


----------



## RichT

> Well, at least it will get rid of that knot when the bottom gets trimmed…..
> 
> - bandit571


It's *knotty* alder. I love the knots.


----------



## pottz

> Well, at least it will get rid of that knot when the bottom gets trimmed…..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> It s *knotty* alder. I love the knots.
> 
> - Rich


+1 that the beauty of alder.


----------



## 987Ron

> Hint: It s in my dining room and my wife wants it the F out of there.
> 
> - Rich


Your shop must be quite small to have to assemble things in the dinning room. Or was the shop to crowded with other projects? Just joking. Love the work.


----------



## moke

> Duck you got a point is this better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Now that right there…...is hilarious!!!!


----------



## RichT

> Your shop must be quite small to have to assemble things in the dinning room. Or was the shop to crowded with other projects? Just joking. Love the work.
> 
> - 987Ron


Replace projects with clutter and you'll be on the right track.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Your shop must be quite small to have to assemble things in the dinning room. Or was the shop to crowded with other projects? Just joking. Love the work.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Replace projects with clutter and you ll be on the right track.
> 
> - Rich


ROFLMAO


----------



## corelz125

Made an appointment with a specialist DW. They gave me one 4 weeks from when I needed it. Gonna go see what he has to say.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Nice work Rich.

I just dropped off a couple dozen woodworking books off at good will. Kept the books I check for ideas, technique and inspiration. More purging ahead.

Hope to get some shop time in tomorrow.


----------



## corelz125

The Kosher bakeries motzah machine speed controlled drive system was down and the company was losing $5,000 an hour in profits. They placed an emergency call to their maintenance department, but since it was 3:00 am, Sunday morning, the only repair man available was old Morris.

Old Morris had been with maintenance for over 35 years. In fact he was only two years from retirement. He had seen it all and wasn't impressed by much.

As old Morris pulled up to the guard shack at the plant entrance, he was waved through and greeted by the plant manager himself.

"Thank goodness you're here," he said. "How long will it take you to fix it?"

Now Morris had nothing more than the sketchiest description of the problem but he replied without hesitation, "Oh, about fifteen minutes…. so don't worry ."

"Great!" replied the plant manager, "My men will show you where the drive controls are and get you anything you need."

After three hours of testing, reading prints, asking questions, the drive system was still not working. The plant manager became increasingly enraged and accosted old Morris, "I thought you said you could fix this thing in FIFTEEN MINUTES!"

"I can and I will," replied Morris. "As soon as I figure out what the [email protected]#$ is wrong with it!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

That joke was for you Top Max…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Thanks D W. I will get these to Peg. No news.


----------



## 987Ron

A company, feeling it was time for a shake-up, hires a new CEO. This new boss is determined to rid the company of all slackers. On a tour of the facilities, the CEO notices a guy leaning on a wall. The room is full of workers and he thinks this is his chance to show everyone he means business!
The CEO walks up the guy and asks, "And how much money do you make a week?" 
Undaunted, the young fellow looks at him and replies, "I make $300.00 a week. Why?" 
The CEO then hands the guy $300 in cash and screams, "Here's a week's pay, now GET OUT and don't come back!" 
Feeling pretty good about his first firing, the CEO looks around the room and asks, "Does anyone want to tell me what that slacker did here?" 
With a sheepish grin, one of the other workers mutters, "He's the pizza delivery guy."


----------



## pottz

> A company, feeling it was time for a shake-up, hires a new CEO. This new boss is determined to rid the company of all slackers. On a tour of the facilities, the CEO notices a guy leaning on a wall. The room is full of workers and he thinks this is his chance to show everyone he means business!
> The CEO walks up the guy and asks, "And how much money do you make a week?"
> Undaunted, the young fellow looks at him and replies, "I make $300.00 a week. Why?"
> The CEO then hands the guy $300 in cash and screams, "Here s a week s pay, now GET OUT and don t come back!"
> Feeling pretty good about his first firing, the CEO looks around the room and asks, "Does anyone want to tell me what that slacker did here?"
> With a sheepish grin, one of the other workers mutters, "He s the pizza delivery guy."
> 
> - 987Ron


lol-looks like you out joked corelz today ron.good one.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron good one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - 987Ron
> 
> lol-looks like you out joked corelz today ron.good one.
> 
> - pottz


Just a minute Bud, Ron told a cute joke similar to Corelz's cute joke but I'll wait and see if Ron can out joke Corelz's naughty ones…


----------



## bandit571

If a group of Baboons is called a Congress…then what would you call a group of Senators?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz regarding your back problem, yes it takes time to get to the specialist. Keep in mind get an MRI as soon as possible- it is a process in itself. IMO in order to find out where that true problem you need an MRI but more importantly how the results are analyzed or read.

Let us know…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duck you got a point is this better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


The only point I'm offering is the business end of my cross-bow! Prepare your *sphincter* for a *sideways blocking*!


> 1st metal coating on the backside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


*Metal coating?*... Is that like a modern day *chastity belt*. Are your *"angels"* a fertility pill… or a condom, to be held between the knees?


----------



## 987Ron

> - 987Ron
> 
> lol-looks like you out joked corelz today ron.good one.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Just a minute Bud, Ron told a cute joke similar to Corelz s cute joke but I ll wait and see if Ron can out joke Corelz s naughty ones…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Naughty Jokes? Never! Leave that to the professionals. The edge is to thin between acceptance and censored.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> If a group of Baboons is called a Congress…then what would you call a group of Senators?
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## corelz125

Its an open stage here all are welcome. I've had my hand slapped a few times and threatened to have my mouth washed out with soap. To show me the fine line


----------



## 987Ron

> Corelz regarding your back problem, yes it takes time to get to the specialist. Keep in mind get an MRI as soon as possible- it is a process in itself. IMO in order to find out where that true problem you need an MRI but more importantly how the results are analyzed or read.
> 
> Let us know…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1 on the reading. Niece is a specialist at Musculoskeletal radiology and head of the radiology Dept at her hospital. The image reading is most important to get a specialist in the area that your injury is in. Also go for a second opinion. Be sure and ask the tech for a copy of the image on a disc to take with you. This should be no charge. If you then do get a second opinion or need a later reference you will not have to deal with the MRI facility finding it again. Often hard to retrieve after a while. Not my advise but hers. I'll have her review my MRI. Wednesday is the day for me. Also if the closeness of the MRI is a bother to you look for one that is an "Open MRI" Ask Still not really open but more space around you somewhat more comfortable.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> *Metal coating?*... Is that like a modern day *chastity belt*.
> 
> *
> Or maybe a "Pope's Pear"*
> 
> ================================================================
> 
> Are your *"angels"* a fertility pill… or a condom, to be held between the knees?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


According to the gospel narratives, Jesus had predicted that he would be mocked (Matthew 20:19, Mark 10:34, and Luke 18:32).










Prayers to you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Corelz regarding your back problem, yes it takes time to get to the specialist. Keep in mind get an MRI as soon as possible- it is a process in itself. IMO in order to find out where that true problem you need an MRI but more importantly how the results are analyzed or read.
> 
> Let us know…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> +1 on the reading. Niece is a specialist at Musculoskeletal radiology. The image reading is most important to get a specialist in the area that your injury is in. Also go for a second opinion. Be sure and ask the tech for a copy of the image on a disc to take with you. This should be no charge. If you then do get a second opinion or need a later reference you will not have to deal with the MRI facility finding it again. Often hard to retrieve after a while. Not my advise but hers. I ll have her review my MRI. Wednesday is the day for me. Also if the closeness of the MRI is a bother to you look for one that is an "Open MRI" Ask Still not really open but more space around you somewhat more comfortable.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1


----------



## pottz

> Its an open stage here all are welcome. I ve had my hand slapped a few times and threatened to have my mouth washed out with soap. To show me the fine line
> 
> - corelz125


ive staggered down the fine line and fell off the wrong side of that fine line so many times i cant count anymore.got pretty bruised a few times.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Its an open stage here all are welcome. I ve had my hand slapped a few times and threatened to have my mouth washed out with soap. To show me the fine line
> - corelz125
> 
> ive staggered down the fine line and fell off the wrong side of that fine line so many times i cant count anymore.got pretty bruised a few times.
> - pottz


Hmmm… punishment?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> According to the gospel narratives, Jesus had predicted that he would be mocked (Matthew 20:19, Mark 10:34, and Luke 18:32).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


According to the *duck*, if *JC* could predict the future, he would have packed a *body shirt* to keep this thread *"G"* rated and not topless!

Bet those two women in the front weren't haggling *Tupperware* prices.


----------



## pottz

> Its an open stage here all are welcome. I ve had my hand slapped a few times and threatened to have my mouth washed out with soap. To show me the fine line
> - corelz125
> 
> ive staggered down the fine line and fell off the wrong side of that fine line so many times i cant count anymore.got pretty bruised a few times.
> - pottz
> 
> Hmmm… punishment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


oh you naughty duckling.


----------



## corelz125

Think I can post a sideways pic on here from the MRI if i get one done? Not too worried about a 2nd opinion unless he starts talking surgery.


----------



## pottz

> According to the gospel narratives, Jesus had predicted that he would be mocked (Matthew 20:19, Mark 10:34, and Luke 18:32).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> According to the *duck*, if *JC* could predict the future, he would have packed a *body shirt* to keep this thread *"G"* rated and not topless!
> 
> Bet those two women in the front weren t haggling *Tupperware* prices.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


they probably were just wondering if refreshments would be served ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Think I can post a sideways pic on here from the MRI if i get one done? Not too worried about a 2nd opinion *unless he starts talking surgery*.
> 
> - corelz125


Only on your *chocolate starfish* with a steel capped boot.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy 1st day back after vacation. Fun filled day.

Errand night tonight so took the night off from any work.


----------



## pottz

> Think I can post a sideways pic on here from the MRI if i get one done? Not too worried about a 2nd opinion *unless he starts talking surgery*.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Only on your *chocolate starfish* with a steel capped boot.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


dang duckie you always wanna get rough ! not complaining just making a point.


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all, no tuck in needed or other restraints required. No bed time stories, probably keep me awake trying to figure them out. Need my rest. Up and at it tomorrow. maybe. Got the Howe's German sausage out of the freezer to go with breakfast in the am.

The lore on the small German breakfast sausage is that in medieval days a Judge was put in prison. His family made the small skinny bratwurst so they could fed him by slipping them through the key hole of the lock on his prison cell. Now just breakfast sausage


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

What I don't understand is the attacks towards the pocket angel. They were sent to Petey's friend Peg who is having a hard time with COVID. Have you any decency towards others? People who are are so deft in other's feelings and concerns…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck and Pottz- take note those pocket angels were for Petey's friend Peg who is having serious complications from COVID. Your disregard for human compassion makes me feel disdain towards both of you.

Giggle giggle laugh laugh …


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

G Night Ron- interesting post…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Below: is an example of when people abandon their pets or children. 2 of my treasures are my 2 cats… You may be in a similar situation. What I find interesting and I am not a fan of his- at least the dog won't go to the street.

*Cuomo's dog Captain left at the mansion after governor departed* [slanted journalism] yet the dog didn't go to the street…
https://www.timesunion.com/state/article/Cuomo-s-dog-Captain-left-at-mansion-after-16402902.php

Something to ponder about…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - Desert Woodworker


I prefer to be an ignored, arrogant *Philistine!*


> ... Your disregard for human compassion makes me feel *disdain* towards both of you.
> - Desert Woodworker


*disdain* or *datdane* I have no issues with your preferences… however, *pottzy* might pull his *"J"* monologue when you start talking about nationality…

*Human compassion* is a warm fuzzy feeling one feels inside themselves for doing good and not the accolades they receive for bragging about it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The Kosher bakeries motzah machine speed controlled drive system was down and the company was losing $5,000 an hour in profits. They placed an emergency call to their maintenance department, but since it was 3:00 am, Sunday morning, the only repair man available was old Morris.
> 
> Old Morris had been with maintenance for over 35 years. In fact he was only two years from retirement. He had seen it all and wasn't impressed by much.
> 
> As old Morris pulled up to the guard shack at the plant entrance, he was waved through and greeted by the plant manager himself.
> 
> "Thank goodness you're here," he said. "How long will it take you to fix it?"
> 
> Now Morris had nothing more than the sketchiest description of the problem but he replied without hesitation, "Oh, about fifteen minutes…. so don't worry ."
> 
> "Great!" replied the plant manager, "My men will show you where the drive controls are and get you anything you need."
> 
> After three hours of testing, reading prints, asking questions, the drive system was still not working. The plant manager became increasingly enraged and accosted old Morris, "I thought you said you could fix this thing in FIFTEEN MINUTES!"
> 
> "I can and I will," replied Morris. "As soon as I figure out what the [email protected]#$ is wrong with it!"
> 
> - corelz125





> That joke was for you Top Max…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I do not recall anyone asking how long it would take to troubleshoot and repair an industrial control system. Certainly, beat all expectations when it was done in anywhere from 15 minutes to a few hours ;-))

Speaking of the downtime cost I did a contact in a Lazy B computer center. All the workmen had to watch a video about how important the building was. At that time it was the world premiere, a state-of-the-art computer system that was used to engineer and simulate aircraft designs, did the accounting, and coordinated production. It said if the system went down and came right back up the cost was over a million dollars. None of the contractors had any issues, but a couple of Lazy B electricians shorted out the main service. I don't recall how long it was out. Primary reason Lazy B went to more and more contractors and abandoned employees.

AWOL for a few days. Grandsons here. We went to the range today. Impressive how well they shoot handguns after taking over a year off.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Below: is an example of when people abandon their pets or children. 2 of my treasures are my 2 cats… You may be in a similar situation. What I find interesting and I am not a fan of his- at least the dog won t go to the street.
> 
> *Cuomo s dog Captain left at the mansion after governor departed* [slanted journalism] yet the dog didn t go to the street…
> https://www.timesunion.com/state/article/Cuomo-s-dog-Captain-left-at-mansion-after-16402902.php
> 
> Something to ponder about…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


"He will only urinate indoors," Cuomo said three years ago. "He has some kind of climate sensitivity that overpowers his bowel movements."










Dog knows he is in a political environment. Pi$$ on all of them ;-)


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all

Delivering the Angels first thing. One for Peg and Her Husband Craig. (was their 50th anniversary Sunday)

Dr. appointment - check up.

Glue up the box I am making for Nephew.

Going to meet the contactor later today.

Really calm here.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning to the staff and others. Calm and cloudy. Rain later and tomorrow expected. Not needed. 
Nice breakfast, English Muffin, German Sausage, and eggs, hope they get along in my stomach. 
English Muffins are not English, first made in I believe NYC. Still like them.

An errand to run, then a little shop time. A solution to a small snag in the shop came to me while i was asleep last night. Now to see if it works. Not all the brain sleeps or not at the same time it seems.

DW Pocket Angels are great, it is really nice to give them as a token of help to those who might benefit. 
Now I think maybe a additional item similar to the Pocket Angel, would be a Sleep Angel. Might help with Pottz snoring or not, previous posts suggested that he did. Also problem solving, health, etc.


----------



## 987Ron

DW Second thought just put a Pocket Angel under one's pillow at night. Might work.


----------



## pottz

> Duck and Pottz- take note those pocket angels were for Petey s friend Peg who is having serious complications from COVID. Your disregard for human compassion makes me feel disdain towards both of you.
> 
> Giggle giggle laugh laugh …
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


easy dw im just messin with the duck nothing toward you my friend.i respect your gift for what it was.might be better too keep any religion off the thread though due to differences of beliefs.


----------



## pottz

> Morning to the staff and others. Calm and cloudy. Rain later and tomorrow expected. Not needed.
> Nice breakfast, English Muffin, German Sausage, and eggs, hope they get along in my stomach.
> English Muffins are not English, first made in I believe NYC. Still like them.
> 
> An errand to run, then a little shop time. A solution to a small snag in the shop came to me while i was asleep last night. Now to see if it works. Not all the brain sleeps or not at the same time it seems.
> 
> DW Pocket Angels are great, it is really nice to give them as a token of help to those who might benefit.
> Now I think maybe a additional item similar to the Pocket Angel, would be a Sleep Angel. Might help with Pottz snoring or not, previous posts suggested that he did. Also problem solving, health, etc.
> 
> - 987Ron


lol -you know i snore,dont remember ever mentioning it before.of course with most men you got a 50-50 shot at it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Took me awhile but found the broken wire on this Ford Transit van. Course I removed entire front bumper clip. Wait till customer sees the bill for this repair.


----------



## corelz125




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... might be better too keep any religion off the thread though due to differences of beliefs.
> - pottz


+1 *pottzy*...

I was born a Catholic, I am currently a Catholic and will probably die a Catholic… however, if the bloody Pope came knocking on my door on a Sunday morning preaching Catholicism, I'd march him off my property at the pointy end of a shotgun.

Might be time to fly south for the summer.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ... might be better too keep any religion off the thread though due to differences of beliefs.
> - pottz
> 
> +1 *pottzy*...
> 
> I was born a Catholic, I am currently a Catholic and will probably die a Catholic… however, if the bloody Pope came knocking on my door on a Sunday morning preaching Catholicism, I'd march him off my property at the pointy end of a shotgun.
> 
> Might be time to fly south for the summer.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*If I offer to send you a pocket angel free of charge will you stay?*










PM me the mailing address

Besides myself many here adore and would miss you. Also, Pottz will blame me and things would be rough around here for me.


----------



## pottz

no need for anyone to get all sweaty,as i said lets keep our religious beliefs to our selves maybe.if you look back we had this problem before when too much religion entered the conversations.my pocket angel is right above my head,not for religous reasons but as a sign of friendship.peace boys.


----------



## pottz

on a sad note for those that appreciate great rock music charlie watts of the group some of you may have heard of,the rolling stones.he was 80.the stones are on tour this year with a new drummer due to charlie was already out due to medical reasons. another legend has passed.


----------



## RichT

> no need for anyone to get all sweaty,as i said lets keep our religious beliefs to our selves maybe.if you look back we had this problem before when too much religion entered the conversations.
> 
> - pottz


Amen to that, pottz. Hallelujah.


----------



## pottz

> no need for anyone to get all sweaty,as i said lets keep our religious beliefs to our selves maybe.if you look back we had this problem before when too much religion entered the conversations.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Amen to that, pottz. Hallelujah.
> 
> - Rich


amen to you too brother !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - corelz125


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

People may not want to hear about religion or religious slants; similar to Corelez's naughties that others find offensive. Before, we say no to GOD what is the first word that many people say before "damn". Hint GOD…










and one of my favorites is the Amish woodworkers…

https://modernbungalow.com/blogs/news/a-brief-history-of-amish-furniture


----------



## bandit571

All done..









And locked up for the night…









Lid opened up..hanging from the chain…









Was trying to get this done before Labor Day Weekend


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice tool Box *bandit.*



> People may not want to hear about religion or religious slants; similar to Corelez s naughties that others find offensive. Before, we say no to GOD what is the first word that many people say before "damn". Hint GOD…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of my favorites is the Amish woodworkers…
> 
> https://modernbungalow.com/blogs/news/a-brief-history-of-amish-furniture
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*DW* I believe that term can be used without taking His name in vain. It is an accurate prediction of what will happen to our mayor, council, and staff who practice predatory capitalism support accomodating code violations luring greedy developers to the chity.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This is amazing! https://www.quora.com/In-your-opinion-who-is-the-greatest-war-hero-that-ever-lived


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all.

Up in the middle of the night.

Word on Peg, some vitals improved.

Charlie Watts a legend. I read in Keith Richards book "Life" Charlie punched Mick in the face after Mick called him "his drummer"...I bet Mick never did that again.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey-* Good news is always better than bad- thx for the update.

I love the middle of the night for I find that it is a creative time for me. I don't know about you or others; I feel society is still asleep.

*Good morning Ron and Pottz,*

Wake-up meal is longneck Coors and Pizza…

Have a good day all…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

May you find these videos enjoyable-

*Remote Control Cat at Dog Park!* vid at the 6:41 mark





=================================================================
Ron please don't try this one…

*RC Car with Train Horns on Golf Course* vid at the 5:07 mark


----------



## 987Ron

> May you find these videos enjoyable-
> 
> *Remote Control Cat at Dog Park!* vid at the 6:41 mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =================================================================
> Ron please don t try this one…
> 
> *RC Car with Train Horns on Golf Course* vid at the 5:07 mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


These guys would make good (? on good) Bubbas. Seen a similar thing annoying golfers by kids from the bushes. Hope I always something better to do. Golfers overreacted. If they had ignored it and went on then no fun for the guys. 
As to the dogs. Hmmm not sure what Duke would do. Probably look at it and ignore it. The Corgi would try to herd it and bark.


----------



## 987Ron

Up, about all. Breakfast ham and muffins. Coffee. Off to Savannah for the MRI on the hip this morning. Sold the Jointer, he picks it up this afternoon, cash $. A bit more room in the shop.

Stay safe, be good.


----------



## bandit571

Shredded Wheat, and Pills…Mountain Dew Zero to wake up. Can't really do much walking around…..right knee is causing problems….enough that the Left one wants to join in…

76 degrees right now…headed for the 90s this afternoon…


----------



## pottz

> May you find these videos enjoyable-
> 
> *Remote Control Cat at Dog Park!* vid at the 6:41 mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =================================================================
> Ron please don t try this one…
> 
> *RC Car with Train Horns on Golf Course* vid at the 5:07 mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


now those were funny.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

At Mother's today. Having birthday lunch.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DW, funny ;-))


----------



## pottz

> At Mother s today. Having birthday lunch.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


wish her a happy birthday gunny. or is it yours ? i lose track of those things, dw keeps track.


----------



## 987Ron

> This is amazing! https://www.quora.com/In-your-opinion-who-is-the-greatest-war-hero-that-ever-lived
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


In my opinion the greatest-war-hero-that-ever-lived was my Dad. No medals, just served WWII. 
2nd choices 4 uncles and a cousin.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I don't have any bday info on Gunny or his Mother. I believe the Dire wolf has a bday in August but Corelez never shared the day… Happy Bday Max!!!


----------



## 987Ron

> I don t have any bday info on Gunny or his Mother. I believe the Dire wolf has a bday in August but Corelez never shared the day… Happy Bday Max!!!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Get the dates the modern way, make them up and claim its in the data.


----------



## bandit571

6+ hours in the ER today.had the right knee checked….it has some fluid in it..and a few blood clots in the lower leg..swollen, achy…hard to walk..


----------



## corelz125

It was his Bday last Fri

A farmer purchases an old, run-down, abandoned farm with plans to turn it into a thriving enterprise. The fields are grown over with weeds, the farmhouse is falling apart, and the fences are collapsing all around.

During his first day of work, the town preacher stops by to bless the man's work, saying, "May you and God work together to make this the farm of your dreams!"

A few months later, the preacher stops by again to call on the farmer. Lo and behold, it's like a completely different place - the farm house is completely rebuilt and in excellent condition, there is plenty of cattle and other livestock happily munching on feed in well-fenced pens, and the fields are filled with crops planted in neat rows.

"Amazing!" the preacher says. "Look what God and you have accomplished together!"

"Yes, reverend," says the farmer, "but remember what the farm was like when God was working it alone!"


----------



## pottz

> It was his Bday last Fri
> 
> A farmer purchases an old, run-down, abandoned farm with plans to turn it into a thriving enterprise. The fields are grown over with weeds, the farmhouse is falling apart, and the fences are collapsing all around.
> 
> During his first day of work, the town preacher stops by to bless the man's work, saying, "May you and God work together to make this the farm of your dreams!"
> 
> A few months later, the preacher stops by again to call on the farmer. Lo and behold, it's like a completely different place - the farm house is completely rebuilt and in excellent condition, there is plenty of cattle and other livestock happily munching on feed in well-fenced pens, and the fields are filled with crops planted in neat rows.
> 
> "Amazing!" the preacher says. "Look what God and you have accomplished together!"
> 
> "Yes, reverend," says the farmer, "but remember what the farm was like when God was working it alone!"
> 
> - corelz125


lol…............ (barely audible under my breath)

hey i guess someone got invited to the party huh ?


----------



## 987Ron

> 6+ hours in the ER today.had the right knee checked….it has some fluid in it..and a few blood clots in the lower leg..swollen, achy…hard to walk..
> 
> - bandit571


The best to you on the knee. You had an ordeal, I only had to lay in a noisy MRI for a few min. for the hip. Medical people have little humor. Told the tech after the MRI that the hip already felt much better. She then had to explain on and on (even when I told her I was trying to be funny) how the MRI was not a treatment but a diagnostic tool. The other tech was laughing.


----------



## DS

Ron, you got "mansplained" by a woman?!
Now that is funny.

It's a new world.


----------



## 987Ron

Happens all the time anymore, humor is a lost thing to a lot of people.

But, let it pass their loss not mine.


----------



## pottz

> 6+ hours in the ER today.had the right knee checked….it has some fluid in it..and a few blood clots in the lower leg..swollen, achy…hard to walk..
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> The best to you on the knee. You had an ordeal, I only had to lay in a noisy MRI for a few min. for the hip. Medical people have little humor. Told the tech after the MRI that the hip already felt much better. She then had to explain on and on (even when I told her I was trying to be funny) how the MRI was not a treatment but a diagnostic tool. The other tech was laughing.
> 
> - 987Ron


thats because their hammered by hr and legal about over explaining everything too avoid lawsuits.joking in medical is frowned up heavily these days.they just dont reaslize how much laughter rather than trauma and fear can cure many things.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Am I mistaken or are we at the Garage concerned about Bandit's and DW's health or jokes?

Product review coming soon getting a "sock on the foot" with a Sock/stocking Aid










https://www.myrmsstore.com/products/rms-deluxe-sock-aid-with-foam-handles

IT works…


----------



## 987Ron

DW I saw those in the drug store while waiting for a prescription to be filled. Saw how it might work to put a sock on, but no explanation on how to take the sock off. Lifetime sock?


----------



## pottz

> Am I mistaken or are we at the Garage concerned about Bandit s and DW s health or jokes?
> 
> Product review coming soon getting a "sock on the foot" with a Sock/stocking Aid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.myrmsstore.com/products/rms-deluxe-sock-aid-with-foam-handles
> 
> IT works…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


damn how old are you man?hey here's the deal,how much will you pay and ill put your socks on for you.im not cheap though.ill need round trip air fair,first class of course.you do want the best care i assume.ill need hotel room takin care of.i sure the hell aint stayin with you.and meals,none of that boil in the bag stuff you eat.oh and last but not least,liquid nurishment,i get dehydrated fast,especially in that inferno you live in.so if these requirements are exceptable i can be there in a week or two.oh also the beagle doesn't like being away from me so the cats will need relocation during our stay.looking forward to working with you.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

It was my birthday today. Survived yet another trip around the sun.

Bandit, not good, blood clots??? Gotta take it easy…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- smiles… but Bandit with the blood clots concerns comes first.

Ron- you need a doffer to remove the socks.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075NQVDC6/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## pottz

> It was my birthday today. Survived yet another trip around the sun.
> 
> bandit, not good, blood clots??? Gotta take it easy…
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


in that case remove the earlier comment and put in, happy birthday gunny.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- does this mean you are canceling me?


----------



## CWWoodworking

If/when I get to the point I can't get socks on, I'm just going barefoot. F$&k it. Who the hell am I gonna impress if I can't even get my socks on? I hate shoes anyway. Most of the time I wear crocks.

Hope you heal up bandit.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> It was my birthday today. Survived yet another trip around the sun.
> 
> bandit, not good, blood clots??? Gotta take it easy…
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> in that case remove the earlier comment and put in, happy birthday gunny.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny you share the birthdate with Ivan the Terrible shall we say irony?

https://www.onthisday.com/people/ivan-the-terrible


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny you share the birthdate with Ivan the Terrible shall we say irony?
> 
> https://www.onthisday.com/people/ivan-the-terrible
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


My wife informed me of this not long after we got engaged. She says I have Slavic thinking in my blood.

LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- does this mean you are canceling me?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


HUH ?


----------



## corelz125

Happy birthday


----------



## pottz

let me explain one thing and im never gonna repeat it.during hardship and trauma,dying and death ill make fun of it and laugh at death because id rather do that that than cry.my wife doesn't agree but we all deal with it in our own way and thats mine.i dont mean disrespect but thats my way except it or not.same reason i dont attend funerals.so peace and may your "God" bless you.last time for that reference.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Happy birthday
> 
> - corelz125


Thanks, was first time in many years I was home and able to visit Mother. Way to many holidays and such missed when I was in military and working overseas.


----------



## pottz

> Happy birthday
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Thanks, was first time in many years I was home and able to visit Mother. Way to many holidays and such missed when I was in military and working overseas.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


so true gunny, moments you'll never get back.savor the ones you have left my friend.


----------



## bandit571

Birthday? And here I thought he was simply hatched from a "Bad Egg"......


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Birthday? And here I thought he was simply hatched from a "Bad Egg"......
> 
> - bandit571


Debate is still open on that…


----------



## RichT

> let me explain one thing and im never gonna repeat it.during hardship and trauma,dying and death ill make fun of it and laugh at death because id rather do that that than cry.my wife doesn t agree but we all deal with it in our own way and thats mine.
> 
> - pottz


Laughter is the best medicine. It's not just a saying. Ever been reminiscing about someone you've lost and tell the fun stories and everyone laughs? Same thing.

I recall back before everyone decided to cancel one another, disasters always were followed by jokes. It wasn't disrespect; it was therapy. It's a way to deal with something that seems incomprehensible.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy birthday *Gunny*

Put *bandit* on the prayer list with blood clots.

Good news *Petey* Our daughter has had covid patients on respirators for 3 weeks. 2 of her coworkers have the new virus. She was exposed for 30 hours, but no symptoms yet. Both were vaccinated. She said the vaccine does not prevent all cases, but it will keep you out of the ER.

Working on the 5th wheel today. The shoulder is behaving tonight. There is *HOPE*! ;-)) Only been 4 months ;-( Probably be in PT for a couple more at least. 6 weeks already scheduled.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> let me explain one thing and im never gonna repeat it.during hardship and trauma,dying and death ill make fun of it and laugh at death because id rather do that that than cry.my wife doesn t agree but we all deal with it in our own way and thats mine.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Laughter is the best medicine. It s not just a saying. Ever been reminiscing about someone you ve lost and tell the fun stories and everyone laughs? Same thing.
> 
> I recall back before everyone decided to cancel one another, disasters always were followed by jokes. It wasn t disrespect; it was therapy. It s a way to deal with something that seems incomprehensible.
> 
> - Rich


+1

Iraq was a crap hole, but we still had some fun.


----------



## RichT

> Iraq was a crap hole, but we still had some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


How dare you sand tube over the souls of whatever victims I choose to accuse you of victimizing!!

That's how it works these days. People are digging back to things you might have tweeted 12 years ago that they can claim triggered them. Hopefully, like me, you were smart enough to not post those tweets, so you have nothing to worry about.

P.S. Sand tubing looks fun!


----------



## corelz125

It's amazing now how they dig up something somebody said 15 years ago that offended someone. Somebody is always gonna say something to piss some group off. Get over it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW those videos where funny!

The golf one was fantastic I might get upset too, if I was n a 3 dollar Nassau.

I shot 74 yesterday.

Happy Birthday Gunny.

Bandit - take care of those blood clots, that is no joke.

Ron - I have that humor especially during a prostate exam. I asked the doc if he saw the movie "Fletch" Fletch is getting info (he is a reporter) and ends up in a prostate exam singing "Moon River".... doc didn't laugh.

Just before going under for a colonoscopy , Doc I understand the camera but whats up with the sound equipment? Doc didnt laugh….


----------



## 987Ron

Happy Birthday Gunny. Bandit take care of the knee. First things first.

Good Morning. Up, breakfast done. Have a great day.


----------



## RichT

> DW those videos where funny!
> 
> The golf one was fantastic I might get upset too, if I was n a 3 dollar Nassau.
> 
> I shot 74 yesterday.
> 
> Happy Birthday Gunny.
> 
> Bandit - take care of those blood clots, that is no joke.
> 
> Ron - I have that humor especially during a prostate exam. I asked the doc if he saw the movie "Fletch" Fletch is getting info (he is a reporter) and ends up in a prostate exam singing "Moon River".... doc didn t laugh.
> 
> Just before going under for a colonoscopy , Doc I understand the camera but whats up with the sound equipment? Doc didnt laugh….
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Gotta play to your strengths. Bob Hope probably didn't shoot too many rounds of 74.


----------



## pottz

> It s amazing now how they dig up something somebody said 15 years ago that offended someone. Somebody is always gonna say something to piss some group off. Get over it.
> 
> - corelz125


thats why i constantly offend people saves them time having to dig something up !


----------



## pottz

double post!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> thats why i constantly offend people saves them time having to dig something up !
> 
> - pottz


Yep… stay away from funerals!


----------



## pottz

> thats why i constantly offend people saves them time having to dig something up !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yep… stay away from funerals!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i dont go to funerals.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Testing my timing…400 to go









.
.
.
HB Gunny!


----------



## Shelz

black and decker invented the first cordless drills for the apollo program,back in the early 80 s our fireplace installers used them to connect the ducting with sharp point screws,i think they were 9.6v,not a lot of power but thats all there was.they did get the job done though.

Black and decker are grand little drills for small DIY jobs about the house. Just as long as your not planning on putting any serious hours into them. If you do, they won't last.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*National Dog Day * today


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I found this interesting - * Michigan War Dog Memorial* park in Michigan…
https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/michigan-war-dog-memorial


----------



## 987Ron

Duke started celebrating National Dog Day early this am. Wife made some muffins for breakfast, he got one, one gulp whole muffin with paper, stole it right off the table, quick dog.

Had a roofing and drain co. give an estimate on what they called a French Drain, Just 4" PVC taking downspout water off to another place. Oh the joy of living in Bubba Land. Keep looking for a installer. If I was younger would do it myself. Not that hard, parts all readily available, even HD and Lowes.

Hot and humid out, but it is summer in the south.


----------



## pottz

> I found this interesting - * Michigan War Dog Memorial* park in Michigan…
> https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/michigan-war-dog-memorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats a very fitting way to honor them as they should never be forgotten.
gunny were there many dogs used when you served,and what happened to those ?


----------



## splintergroup

At a funeral, the widow asked her late husbands best friend to say a word.

When his turn came up, he walked up to the podium and said "plethora", then sat back down.

The grieving widow turned to him and said:

"Thank you, that means a lot"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I saw some but have no idea on handling and care pottz.


----------



## pottz

> I saw some but have no idea on handling and care pottz.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


probably used too sniff out explosives ?


----------



## DS

> At a funeral, the widow asked her late husbands best friend to say a word.
> 
> When his turn came up, he walked up to the podium and said "plethora", then sat back down.
> 
> The grieving widow turned to him and said:
> 
> "Thank you, that means a lot"
> 
> - splintergroup


Okay. Thx for the giggle. Lol


----------



## 987Ron

> I found this interesting - * Michigan War Dog Memorial* park in Michigan…
> https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/michigan-war-dog-memorial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Agree on fitting and honoring them.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW FYI

Pete the Pocket Angles are beautiful. I have been spending time looking and touching them. The help with the pain!!! THANK YOU!!!! Craig

Thanks DW


----------



## Peteybadboy

Plethora joke took a min. Good one.


----------



## 987Ron

It is National Dog Day and no dog jokes. so to honor our pals

It was the end of the day when I parked my police van in front of the station. As I gathered my equipment, my K-9 partner, Jake, was barking and I saw a little boy staring in at me. "Is that a dog you got back there?" he asked. "It sure is," I replied. Puzzled, the boy looked at me and then toward the back of the van. Finally he said, "What'd he do?"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I saw some but have no idea on handling and care pottz.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> probably used too sniff out explosives ?
> 
> - pottz


Unit I was in was search and destroy. We usually just focused on the destroy part. Somebody else came later and asked the questions.

LOL


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- Thx for the feedback- I appreciated it.

Ron- Duke did a good one on the muffin.

Pottz- +1 on the Beagle meme.

Corelez- National Dog Day and the Dire wolf was/is the animal of choice when you had the show… anything to share…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Any health update on Bandit… I had a Jimmy Dean biscuit roll up and said a prayer for him …


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- +1 [:>}


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> thats why i constantly offend people saves them time having to dig something up !
> - pottz
> 
> Yep… stay away from funerals!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> i dont go to funerals.
> 
> - pottz


I know… read your past comment… was gonna comment this but baulked, but then again, bugger it… Here's the non-post b'low…


> ... same reason i dont attend funerals.so peace and may your "God" bless you.last time for that reference.
> - pottz


******************** *pottzy*, you have gone up in my esteem by *many micro millimeters*.

Ditto… the next funeral I plan to attend is my own… and I hope it's in the VERY distant future… my *"mission statement"* is to piss off all the bloody squatters on my planet, before the little green men come to dethrone me!

Personally, if you haven't paid your respects while they were still alive, there's stuff all you can say when they're playing footsies with worms.

I'm still down south but I couldn't resist my agreement.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - pottz


Did you fart or was *"OOPSIE"*?


----------



## corelz125




----------



## pottz

> - corelz125


oh yeah.this beagle we have now doesn't howl she has a high pitched bark that make her shake her head because it hurts her ears-lol.she hasn't figured that out yet.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*How many here remember the parking war days of chalking tires by parking enforcement (cops)?*




























*_City people back east should remember this*

*Drop the chalk:* Michigan motorist wins appeal over tickets
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2021/08/26/alison-taylor-saginaw-motorist-tickets-appeal/5602745001/


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Come on fellas, @ 25 post a day it's going to take more than 2 weeks for me to be able to steal #12000
Could you pick it up please?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ditto… the next funeral I plan to attend is my own… and I hope it s in the VERY distant future… my *"mission statement"* is to piss off all the bloody squatters on my planet, before the little green men come to dethrone me!
> 
> *Personally, if you haven t paid your respects while they were still alive, there s stuff all you can say when they re playing footsies with worms.*
> 
> *I m still down south* but I couldn t resist my agreement.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck












Well said, why should you stay south? Are you hanging out in Tasmania? I vote that you stay here with us…
What is a Beagle without a Duck…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Come on fellas, @ 25 post a day it s going to take more than 2 weeks for me to be able to steal #12000
> *Could you pick it up please?*
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


OK any thoughts on this? What is upon us and how to get rid of them?

COVID










ISIS


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

To keep it woodworking- finished the CNC cut of the address sign- metal coating to follow.


----------



## bandit571

Infect ISIS with COVID…and let Nature take it's course…..some might call that "Germ Warfare"....I figured it would be more like "Just Rewards"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Come on fellas, @ 25 post a day it s going to take more than 2 weeks for me to be able to steal #12000
> Could you pick it up please?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


I was busy making sawdust and then painting stuff…

LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> To keep it woodworking- finished the CNC cut of the address sign- metal coating to follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Come on fellas, @ 25 post a day it s going to take more than 2 weeks for me to be able to steal #12000
> Could you pick it up please?
> - LeeRoyMan


*367* more of these and *LRM* will get his wish and me a smile on my face.

To keep it woodworking - she should use a handful of sawdust!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

Wife purging really nice stuff now. Goodwill is having a good month. All I have left is under ware, some old tee shirts and a golf shirt. My tools are locked up however.

Glued up a box yesterday. Then tested my dovetail spline jig, I find something is off. I think the bar is loose in the miter slot. I have to think about that.

I remember chalking tires.

Golf today.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I remember chalking tires.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


R U a *mongrel instigator* or an*"innocen victim"* that overstayed their welcome?

Nothing to do with you *Pbb*... heading for Antartica… a tad past Tassie.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Come on fellas, @ 25 post a day it s going to take more than 2 weeks for me to be able to steal #12000
> *Could you pick it up please?*
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> OK any thoughts on this? What is upon us and how to get rid of them?
> 
> COVID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


My thoughts are wondering how it looks in God's eyes to wish covid on someone?
365 to go, hope this helps.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Up and functional. Keep an eye out for Bandit.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Customer states vehicle just stopped.


----------



## 987Ron

> What is a Beagle without a Duck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


What is a Chessie without a Duck, no teeth marks.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all slept in as the hip kept me up late, poor sleep. etc. Pain pill, crumpet for breakfast. Waiting for Dr. and MRI results. Probably Monday. Doctors here do not work on Fri.

Rethinking some of the dog training. Mouthing to get attention, timeouts etc. Making progress but challenging.
We had our fetch session and then wife took him on a long walk.

Later.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Take it easy this weekend Ron.


----------



## DS

I've been working from home since March 2020.

Two weeks ago, our custom assembler came to work sick with Covid for two days without telling anyone.

Nearly 2/3 of our shop employees have now come down with Covid. Our field guys are also down with it.
Even the boss got it, even though he was vaccinated.

The dumb thing is, the guy knew he had Covid and thought he could just tough it out and stay isolated at work.
If I had been there, I might be dead right now due to my co-morbidities.

All of the sudden, I am more grateful to be able to work from home these days.


----------



## pottz

> Come on fellas, @ 25 post a day it s going to take more than 2 weeks for me to be able to steal #12000
> *Could you pick it up please?*
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> OK any thoughts on this? What is upon us and how to get rid of them?
> 
> COVID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> My thoughts are wondering how it looks in God s eyes to wish covid on someone?
> 365 to go, hope this helps.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


during vietnam the motto was,kill em all and let God sort em out !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> What is a Beagle without a Duck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> What is a Chessie without a Duck, no teeth marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron with pictures like this it is no wonder that the Duck is going to Antarctica… [:>}


----------



## pottz

> I've been working from home since March 2020.
> 
> Two weeks ago, our custom assembler came to work sick with Covid for two days without telling anyone.
> 
> Nearly 2/3 of our shop employees have now come down with Covid. Our field guys are also down with it.
> Even the boss got it, even though he was vaccinated.
> 
> The dumb thing is, the guy knew he had Covid and thought he could just tough it out and stay isolated at work.
> If I had been there, I might be dead right now due to my co-morbidities.
> 
> All of the sudden, I am more grateful to be able to work from home these days.
> 
> - DS


yeah lots of stories of that kind of stupid ignorance.one of my guys had his whole family get the virus,his brother in law had tested positive but decided too visit and not tell anyone.sadly his father in law and his father in laws mother both died do to complications from it.how does one live know they caused their death and could have easily been prevented.


----------



## 987Ron

> What is a Beagle without a Duck…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> What is a Chessie without a Duck, no teeth marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Ron with pictures like this it is no wonder that the Duck is going to Antarctica… [:>}
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


The Chessie is just saving the Duck from drowning. Bringing him safely and quickly to the shore. Dropped the Duck at the feet of his master for proper care.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron care or cooking? [:>}


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Michigan parents must pay son $30,441 for getting rid of his porn collection*
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2021/08/27/porn-collection-parents-pay-son/5618534001/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck at least you don't have to live with the Penguins in Antarctica…


----------



## pottz

> *Michigan parents must pay son $30,441 for getting rid of his porn collection*
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2021/08/27/porn-collection-parents-pay-son/5618534001/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats about as pathetic and sad as it gets.too bad he didn't have the duck as a dad,he would probably have given him more.


----------



## 987Ron

> *Michigan parents must pay son $30,441 for getting rid of his porn collection*
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2021/08/27/porn-collection-parents-pay-son/5618534001/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thats about as pathetic and sad as it gets.too bad he didn t have the duck as a dad,he would probably have given him more.
> 
> - pottz


If I was Mom or Dad I think I would send him a bill fo the 10 months of room and board. Plus bill for anything else I could think of. Council, parking, laundry, Wifi access, etc.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Something new here at the *Garage*

*Care Postings-* wish to share a health concern many will see it and you may get at prayer or a comment (life-changing advice)...










Top Max- you are my hero!

Peteys- friend Peg

Bandit-leg problems

Ron- (news to me) hip

DW- shoulder and back issues

Gunny- war injuries

I encourage others to add and share to the list…


----------



## pottz

> *Michigan parents must pay son $30,441 for getting rid of his porn collection*
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2021/08/27/porn-collection-parents-pay-son/5618534001/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thats about as pathetic and sad as it gets.too bad he didn t have the duck as a dad,he would probably have given him more.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> If I was Mom or Dad I think I would send him a bill fo the 10 months of room and board. Plus bill for anything else I could think of. Council, parking, laundry, Wifi access, etc.
> 
> - 987Ron


damn straight ron,and the bill would equal his lawsuit and id say we call it even or you'll meet my lawyer free loader !!!! the porn is probably why his wife dumped his rotten ass.


----------



## pottz

> Something new here at the *Garage*
> 
> *Care Postings-* wish to share a health concern many will see it and you may get at prayer or a comment (life-changing advice)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Max- you are my hero!
> 
> Peteys- friend Peg
> 
> Bandit-leg problems
> 
> Ron- (news to me) hip
> 
> DW- shoulder and back issues
> 
> Gunny- war injuries
> 
> I encourage others to add and share to the list…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well im glad i cant add to your list,so far my health has been good.knock on wood !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron with the hip problems maybe you will go electric?










I wait for your rational answer…


----------



## pottz

> Ron with the hip problems maybe you will go electric?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wait for your rational answer…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


damn you old dudes are still checkin out sports cars,im lookin at electric chairs !








i think i can out fit it with a lumber rack ? what do you guys think.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> damn how old are you man?hey here s the deal,how much will you pay and ill put your socks on for you.im not cheap though.ill need round trip air fair,first class of course.you do want the best care i assume.ill need hotel room takin care of.i sure the hell aint stayin with you.and meals,none of that boil in the bag stuff you eat.oh and last but not least,liquid nurishment,i get dehydrated fast,especially in that inferno you live in.so if these requirements are exceptable i can be there in a week or two.oh also the beagle doesn t like being away from me so the cats will need relocation during our stay.looking forward to working with you.
> 
> - pottz


Legal advice: Pottz made an OFFER with those conditions; ACCEPTANCE on my part should I want; next thing to a CONTRACT is a CONSIDERATION ($ deposit$) and if Pottz accepts my $$$- then we have a contract. should he not fulfill the contract then I have damage$$$

Checks in the mail Bud…


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> damn how old are you man?hey here s the deal,how much will you pay and ill put your socks on for you.im not cheap though.ill need round trip air fair,first class of course.you do want the best care i assume.ill need hotel room takin care of.i sure the hell aint stayin with you.and meals,none of that boil in the bag stuff you eat.oh and last but not least,liquid nurishment,i get dehydrated fast,especially in that inferno you live in.so if these requirements are exceptable i can be there in a week or two.oh also the beagle doesn t like being away from me so the cats will need relocation during our stay.looking forward to working with you.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Legal advice: Pottz made an OFFER with those conditions; ACCEPTANCE on my part should I want; next thing to a CONTRACT is a CONSIDERATION ($ deposit$) and if Pottz accepts my $$$- then we have a contract. should he not fulfill the contract then I have damage$$$
> 
> Checks in the mail Bud…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


ill start packin.oh also you'll need to provide suntan lotion,spf 50 ! you dont mind the beagle sleepin with you do you ? id suggest a deep cleaning of your house,beagles have an incredible sense of smell,if she gets one hint of a cat it's gonna be hell man.also im not a skinny man,would you be offended if i walk around the house in a speedo ? ill need an amended contract asap. damn i should have mentioned the beagle likes "prime" beef medium rare.no salt though ! looking forward dw !!!!!


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron with the hip problems maybe you will go electric?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wait for your rational answer…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Electric, gasoline, hydrogen fuel cell, diesel or windup rubber bands would not make the hip better or worse. Would take the Porsche 918 Spyder. A bit more than 1 million new. Beyond my budget. V8 gas mid engine with electric drive in front. A bit of both. If I went electric I would dearly miss the sound of a well tuned engine turning high revs coming out of a corner and accelerating down the track. Then downshifting and having the compression braking for the next corner…..Electrics can not give that they whine. So for now the good old gasoline engine instead of an electric motor.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Michigan parents must pay son $30,441 for getting rid of his porn collection*
> https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2021/08/27/porn-collection-parents-pay-son/5618534001/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thats about as pathetic and sad as it gets.too bad he didn t have the duck as a dad,he would probably have given him more.
> 
> - pottz


Why the hell do you think I brought up my kids a devout Catholics… to keep them from my porn collection!... I knew if one of my magazines or videos were missing, they'd be "religiously" in the rubbish bin… I just had to make sure the bins were checked before collection day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> damn how old are you man?hey here s the deal,how much will you pay and ill put your socks on for you.im not cheap though.ill need round trip air fair,first class of course.you do want the best care i assume.ill need hotel room takin care of.i sure the hell aint stayin with you.and meals,none of that boil in the bag stuff you eat.oh and last but not least,liquid nurishment,i get dehydrated fast,especially in that inferno you live in.so if these requirements are exceptable i can be there in a week or two.oh also the beagle doesn t like being away from me so the cats will need relocation during our stay.looking forward to working with you.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Legal advice: Pottz made an OFFER with those conditions; ACCEPTANCE on my part should I want; next thing to a CONTRACT is a CONSIDERATION ($ deposit$) and if Pottz accepts my $$$- then we have a contract. should he not fulfill the contract then I have damage$$$
> 
> Checks in the mail Bud…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> ill start packin.oh also you ll need to provide suntan lotion,spf 50 ! you dont mind the beagle sleepin with you do you ? id suggest a deep cleaning of your house,beagles have an incredible sense of smell,if she gets one hint of a cat it s gonna be hell man.also im not a skinny man,would you be offended if i walk around the house in a speedo ? ill need an amended contract asap. damn i should have mentioned the beagle likes "prime" beef medium rare.no salt though ! looking forward dw !!!!!
> 
> - pottz












No problem- the cats will be in the guest house. I sure miss sleeping with my dog (years later) will there be an extra charge for the Begale comfort? put it on the tab. The prime butcher that I use has a fanatic fresh dog blend mix. Question: why so fussy Ron's Duke got the whole muffin with the rapper…


----------



## 987Ron

Electric cart races at Walmart might actually be fun. Down the aisle, past the registers, right turn past the pharmacy and a long straightaway down the wine aisle, right turn past the meat counter etc. etc. Finish at customer service. 
ESPN would put it on TV probably. 
They are slow enough no one could get hurt. Become a sport as Walmart vs Lowe's vs Home Depot maybe.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron the electric cart is the next best thing to Amazon. I like the carts with the plug that clips on the back of the seat, a cane clip for your cane, and a large basket. then off you go… stop in comfort and review the products (read labels).
Then I go and flirt with the bakery lady in my cart… to be continued…


----------



## 987Ron

Off to bed. DW no tuck in or story…...will dream of my first National Grocery Cart Race Win. Waving the checkered flag. This is all DW's fault. I have dibs on #23 on my cart. 
Nite all. Don't over rev tonight.


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> damn how old are you man?hey here s the deal,how much will you pay and ill put your socks on for you.im not cheap though.ill need round trip air fair,first class of course.you do want the best care i assume.ill need hotel room takin care of.i sure the hell aint stayin with you.and meals,none of that boil in the bag stuff you eat.oh and last but not least,liquid nurishment,i get dehydrated fast,especially in that inferno you live in.so if these requirements are exceptable i can be there in a week or two.oh also the beagle doesn t like being away from me so the cats will need relocation during our stay.looking forward to working with you.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Legal advice: Pottz made an OFFER with those conditions; ACCEPTANCE on my part should I want; next thing to a CONTRACT is a CONSIDERATION ($ deposit$) and if Pottz accepts my $$$- then we have a contract. should he not fulfill the contract then I have damage$$$
> 
> Checks in the mail Bud…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> ill start packin.oh also you ll need to provide suntan lotion,spf 50 ! you dont mind the beagle sleepin with you do you ? id suggest a deep cleaning of your house,beagles have an incredible sense of smell,if she gets one hint of a cat it s gonna be hell man.also im not a skinny man,would you be offended if i walk around the house in a speedo ? ill need an amended contract asap. damn i should have mentioned the beagle likes "prime" beef medium rare.no salt though ! looking forward dw !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem- the cats will be in the guest house. I sure miss sleeping with my dog (years later) will there be an extra charge for the Begale comfort? put it on the tab. The prime butcher that I use has a fanatic fresh dog blend mix. Question: why so fussy Ron s Duke got the whole muffin with the rapper…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


this is a pedegreed registered pure breed beagle dw.this is a kardashian level dog my friend.oh also the house temps must be maintained between 72-75 degrees day and night,no exception,period !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Electric cart races at Walmart might actually be fun….
> - 987Ron


Actually quite a few moths ago, this little old lady was deftly maneuvering her mobility scooter between the packing carts down the aisle of out *Woolies* grocery store at speed… as she got to the end some of the staff jokingly clapped and she jokingly tossed her arms in the air as a sign of victory… I came up to her and reached into my pocket… said, "This may not be a *cupie doll* (didn't think of saying trophy), however, here's your prize."... and handed her one of my pocketed puzzles… she was chupped!










You guys are behind the times, this modest *yokel* from the *local* has yawl outgunned,









'lectric to boot.


----------



## pottz

> Electric cart races at Walmart might actually be fun….
> - 987Ron
> 
> Actually a few moths ago, this little old lady was deftly maneuvering her mobility scooter between the packing carts down the aisle of out *Woolies* grocery store at speed… She got to the end and jokingly tossed her arms in the air as a sign of victory… I came up to her and reached into my pocket… said, "This may not be a *cupie doll* (didn t think of saying trophy), however, here s your prize."... and handed her one of my pocketed puzzles… she was chupped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are behind the times, this modest *yokel* from the *local* has yawl outgunned,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


show off.you rich guys and your expensive toys.so i suppose you have a gardener,a pool boy and a housekeeper. maybe a chauffeur too ? ill bet you have a personal chef also that does shrimp on the barbie !!!!!

i gotta say though that nightie does it for me rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The best electric grocery cart…










the others…










not meant to be funny…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i think i can out fit it with a lumber rack ? what do you guys think.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> The best electric grocery cart…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the others…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not meant to be funny…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


please,i was actually hurt !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... show off.you rich guys and your expensive toys….
> - pottz


Rich be buggered… I haven't the luxury of a missus that cuts the grass. My neighbor pays $50 4 times a year to cut his lawns…

I have low grade *GRASS*... and I reckon after another 33 years (2 already down) I'll recoup my costs and all the rest after that will be free. 
It does have a vino cask caddy.


> ... ill bet you have a personal chef also that does shrimp on the barbie !!!!!...
> 
> i gotta say though that nightie does it for me rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


*Paul Hogan* occasionally drops in to cater for my whims…

As for the nightie… I have a large cold spoon for you… no wonder I need to hide my face to keep safe.


----------



## pottz

> ... show off.you rich guys and your expensive toys….
> - pottz
> 
> Rich be buggered… I haven t the luxury of a missus that cuts the grass. My neighbor pays $50 4 times a year to cut his lawns…
> 
> I have low grade *GRASS*... and I reckon after another 33 years (2 already down) I ll recoup my costs and all the rest after that will be free.
> It does have a vino cask caddy.
> 
> ... ill bet you have a personal chef also that does shrimp on the barbie !!!!!...
> 
> i gotta say though that nightie does it for me rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Paul Hogan* occasionally drops in to cater for my whims…
> 
> As for the nightie… I have a large cold spoon for you… no wonder I need to hide my face to keep safe.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


hell ducks id love to come and party with you,and dont forget rc and ant man.speakin of ant man,whats goin on with him? he doeasn't post much lately. i hope all is well.if we all got together it would probably kill me or induse a three day hangover.oh hell we gotta die some way,right?


----------



## pottz

it's 8pm pacific time and im standin here with my thumb up mu ass on a friday night ! cmon you old f#$ks wake up and die right! lets get this party goin!!!!! this thread is gettin stale boys ?


----------



## RichT

> it s 8pm pacific time and im standin here with my thumb up mu ass on a friday night ! cmon you old f#$ks wake up and die right! lets get this party goin!!!!! this thread is gettin stale boys ?
> 
> - pottz


That's what you get when you hang around with geezers who go to bed at 7pm.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> it s 8pm pacific time and im standin here with my thumb up mu ass on a friday night ! cmon you old f#$ks wake up and die right! lets get this party goin!!!!! this thread is gettin stale boys ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That s what you get when you hang around with geezers who go to bed at 7pm.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> it s 8pm pacific time and im standin here with my thumb up mu ass on a friday night ! cmon you old f#$ks wake up and die right! lets get this party goin!!!!! this thread is gettin stale boys ?
> 
> - pottz


I have been out in shop making a swivel mount for a light pole. Takes awhile to cut and fit metal pieces to the wheel bearing assembly I am using. Lot of grinding and sanding smooth to be done before paint.


----------



## pottz

> it s 8pm pacific time and im standin here with my thumb up mu ass on a friday night ! cmon you old f#$ks wake up and die right! lets get this party goin!!!!! this thread is gettin stale boys ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That s what you get when you hang around with geezers who go to bed at 7pm.
> 
> - Rich


tell me about it brother.you wanna do some whiskey shots ? oh hell what am i talkin about,even im too old for that ********************.but im good for some whiskey drinks.or whatever your poison buddy ?


----------



## RichT

> tell me about it brother.you wanna do some whiskey shots ? oh hell what am i talkin about,even im too old for that ********************.but im good for some whiskey drinks.or whatever your poison buddy ?
> 
> - pottz


I'm a simple man, pottz. Bourbon and water.


----------



## pottz

> it s 8pm pacific time and im standin here with my thumb up mu ass on a friday night ! cmon you old f#$ks wake up and die right! lets get this party goin!!!!! this thread is gettin stale boys ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I have been out in shop making a swivel mount for a light pole. Takes awhile to cut and fit metal pieces to the wheel bearing assembly I am using. Lot of grinding and sanding smooth to be done before paint.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


cmon op you gotta lead us drunks.now if your out of commision let me know and ill lead gunny ? ive got a few years experience under my belt.you may know how too kill the enemy but i know how too kill a weak drinker !


----------



## pottz

> tell me about it brother.you wanna do some whiskey shots ? oh hell what am i talkin about,even im too old for that ********************.but im good for some whiskey drinks.or whatever your poison buddy ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m a simple man, pottz. Bourbon and water.
> 
> - Rich


like my dad,i gotta mix with 7,water just does't do it for me!


----------



## RichT

> like my dad,i gotta mix with 7,water just does t do it for me!
> 
> - pottz


Seagram's isn't bourbon. I've never even tasted the stuff.


----------



## pottz

> like my dad,i gotta mix with 7,water just does t do it for me!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Seagram s isn t bourbon. I ve never even tasted the stuff.
> 
> - Rich


it works well with 7 as a good everyday drink. for sipping i like buffalo trace or eagle rare.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

hey what the hell do i know ive only been drinking whiskey since i was about 5, ha ha ! in todays world that would be child abuse! my dad had a standard.he said i know when im gone your gonna get into my liqour.so heres the deal, be straight up,drink in front of me and im good with it.and i did and never abused the privelege.

ok holier than thous,yeah in to days world it sounds like,what the hell was he thinking,well he was a common sense man.figure it out!!!!!


----------



## Peteybadboy

No news on Peg. Thanks DW for the list.

I think I will be backing, and moving stuff to a storage bin today.

Gunny was that the drive shaft? How do you break that?!

Dinner and cards w friends tonight.

Ron good luck with the hip.

How's Bandit?


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all you late sleepers Good when one can. Up and on the porch, coffee, and the dawg. Nice this am, 72, birds active, geese flew by to the other lake. Hot later.

Rest day. Well I hope so. Have a fun and productive day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Something new here at the *Garage*
> 
> *Care Postings-* wish to share a health concern many will see it and you may get at prayer or a comment (life-changing advice)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Max- you are my hero!
> 
> Peteys- friend Peg
> 
> Bandit-leg problems
> 
> Ron- (news to me) hip
> 
> DW- shoulder and back issues
> 
> Gunny- war injuries
> 
> I encourage others to add and share to the list…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Corelz- his back

Anybody else?


----------



## 987Ron

> - Desert_Woodworker


DW Do you make the cat drink the short bottled Coors and keep the Long Necks for yourself? Is that fair or does the cat prefer the short necks? I do know cats like any empty box.


----------



## bandit571

Bandit has trouble just getting out of this chair and walking to the Bathroom…..have to plan THAT move ahead of time…as it takes way too long to get there….Stairs? Forget about it…..means no shoptime for a while…..still working on using the cane to walk…Doctor App isn't until the Monday morning….

Here is a riddle to work on….uses two pieces of "Form Wire", to make a hinge for either a lid or a door…one length is 1/2 the length of the other. I have seen such hinges made and used, trying to remember where…

When I can get back to the shop…I might try to make a couple….maybe.


----------



## 987Ron

The cane use is an art of coordination and agility. Think the best use of the cane is to warn others to get out of the way and if they don't you have a tool to get them to move. By force if necessary. Defensive weapon in some locations? That is the reason to have one with a nice brass hand grip handle, big heavy brass handle.

DW Does not the Duck have a shoulder problem. I prefer not to dwell on the problems of aging. A casual reference maybe. Do not let it be a anymore of my life than is absolutely necessary. As most know aging is not fun.


----------



## 987Ron

> Here is a riddle to work on….uses two pieces of "Form Wire", to make a hinge for either a lid or a door…one length is 1/2 the length of the other. I have seen such hinges made and used, trying to remember where…
> 
> When I can get back to the shop…I might try to make a couple….maybe.
> 
> - bandit571


Youtube has a version of such a hinge. A bit crude but should work for some things. 




If my memory is correct seems that I have seen this on some farms for bins, chicken coop doors, etc. Did not pay much attention to it however.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- as for the Duck's mental health I could offer insight, but as to his shoulder; maybe Pottz could give some insight.

Canes- I love mine when needed. Another one that I like…


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Something new here at the Garage
> 
> Care Postings- wish to share a health concern many will see it and you may get at prayer or a comment (life-changing advice)...
> 
> *I encourage others to add* and share to the list…
> 
> Corelz- his back
> 
> *Anybody else?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Why yes, Thank You for asking.

Mostly my feelings.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Something new here at the *Garage*
> 
> *Care Postings-* wish to share a health concern many will see it and you may get at prayer or a comment (life-changing advice)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Max- you are my hero!
> 
> Peteys- friend Peg
> 
> Bandit-leg problems
> 
> Ron- (news to me) hip
> 
> DW- shoulder and back issues
> 
> Gunny- war injuries
> 
> Corelz- his back
> 
> I encourage others to add and share to the list… Anybody else?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Something new here at the Garage
> 
> Care Postings- wish to share a health concern many will see it and you may get at prayer or a comment (life-changing advice)...
> 
> *I encourage others to add* and share to the list…
> 
> Corelz- his back
> 
> *Anybody else?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Why yes, Thank You for asking.
> 
> Mostly my feelings.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


This is the second time this week that you took "My" posts out of context. And you changed your original post. No thx but I am not going to dance with you. Post all to your desire but should you call me out then maybe we can dance…

Here is an idea maybe you may want to start a "Feelings group" called "Daily Affirmation"


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Something new here at the *Garage*
> 
> *Care Postings-* wish to share a health concern many will see it and you may get at prayer or a comment (life-changing advice)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Max- you are my hero!
> 
> Peteys- friend Peg
> 
> Bandit-leg problems
> 
> Ron- (news to me) hip
> 
> DW- shoulder and back issues
> 
> Gunny- war injuries
> 
> Corelz- his back
> 
> I encourage others to add and share to the list… Anybody else?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Please add Tammy my wife for her medical problems Charcot joint , stroke ,afib 
and me for stage 5 kidney disease and also to get a van to be able to take my wife away Prayers needed for both of us Thanks Tony


----------



## pottz

> Ron- as for the Duck s mental health I could offer insight, but as to his shoulder; maybe Pottz could give some insight.
> 
> Canes- I love mine when needed. Another one that I like…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah the ducks wing has been a real problem for him,at first he could barely type messages.as for shop work thats limited right now,hence all the puzzle projects.


----------



## pottz

> Something new here at the Garage
> 
> Care Postings- wish to share a health concern many will see it and you may get at prayer or a comment (life-changing advice)...
> 
> *I encourage others to add* and share to the list…
> 
> Corelz- his back
> 
> *Anybody else?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Why yes, Thank You for asking.
> 
> Mostly my feelings.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> This is the second time this week that you took "My" posts out of context. And you changed your original post. No thx but I am not going to dance with you. Post all to your desire but should you call me out then maybe we can dance…
> 
> Here is an idea maybe you may want to start a "Feelings group" called "Daily Affirmation"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


sometimes you get what you give ?


----------



## pottz

> Something new here at the *Garage*
> 
> *Care Postings-* wish to share a health concern many will see it and you may get at prayer or a comment (life-changing advice)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Max- you are my hero!
> 
> Peteys- friend Peg
> 
> Bandit-leg problems
> 
> Ron- (news to me) hip
> 
> DW- shoulder and back issues
> 
> Gunny- war injuries
> 
> Corelz- his back
> 
> I encourage others to add and share to the list… Anybody else?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Please add Tammy my wife for her medical problems Charcot joint , stroke ,afib
> and me for stage 5 kidney disease and also to get a van to be able to take my wife away Prayers needed for both of us Thanks Tony
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


you guys are in our hearts buddy.if anyone can please visit tammys gofundme thread and make a donation.no amount is to small.thanks guys.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Something new here at the *Garage*
> 
> *Care Postings-* wish to share a health concern many will see it and you may get at prayer or a comment (life-changing advice)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Max- you are my hero!
> 
> Peteys- friend Peg
> 
> Bandit-leg problems
> 
> Ron- (news to me) hip
> 
> DW- shoulder and back issues
> 
> Gunny- war injuries
> 
> Corelz- his back
> 
> I encourage others to add and share to the list… Anybody else?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Please add Tammy my wife for her medical problems Charcot joint , stroke ,afib
> and me for stage 5 kidney disease and also to get a van to be able to take my wife away Prayers needed for both of us Thanks Tony
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> you guys are in our hearts buddy.if anyone can please visit tammys gofundme thread and make a donation.no amount is to small.thanks guys.
> 
> - pottz


any amount will *HELP* :<)))))


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> This is the second time this week that you took "My" posts out of context. And you changed your original post. No thx but I am not going to dance with you. Post all to your desire but should you call me out then maybe we can dance…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yes I did change my post, but not until after what I read from you, I see that you also changed what you wrote.
Not sure about this dance you speak of, you want to fistfight or something?


----------



## Peteybadboy

GR8HUNTER welcome to this group, I am not sure if you have been here or not before.

I hope you and your wife feel better soon.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Swivel mount for Mother's light pole.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Nephew's "Wedding Box" 12" x 14" assembled. Lace wood sides, wide (some curl) in walnut for top and bottom, ebony splines. I am going to try and make ebony feet and some kind of ebony pull for the lid.

I think this will pop with some finish.

Gunny not sure what that swivel is, but it looks well made.

Dinner and cards vs the ladies tonight. Storms all around us today.


----------



## corelz125

Working in 90 degrees and humidity, the end of the week it's hard for me to keep my eyes open past 10 pm. Bring your feelings to the garage there's a chance they might get hurt. 
Glad I don't live next to the duck. Having to see him cutting his lawn in his house dress would be a disturbing site. Would have to cover the kids eyes.


----------



## bandit571

Urgent Care today….Spider bite infected the left hand…Right leg seen to….Icy-Hot…then a wrap and a brace…and see what they say come Monday morning…

All kinds of Yard Sales this morning…unable to go to them….


----------



## Cricket

I have warned far too many times about jokes posted that are NOT family-friendly.

Future posting of these will result in permanent bans.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nephew s "Wedding Box" 12" x 14" assembled. Lace wood sides, wide (some curl) in walnut for top and bottom, ebony splines. I am going to try and make ebony feet and some kind of ebony pull for the lid.
> 
> I think this will pop with some finish.
> 
> Gunny not sure what that swivel is, but it looks well made.
> 
> Dinner and cards vs the ladies tonight. Storms all around us today.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Box looks great!!!

Will have more pictures as soon as more of the pieces get manufactured.

End result looks like this.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Urgent Care today….Spider bite infected the left hand…Right leg seen to….Icy-Hot…then a wrap and a brace…and see what they say come Monday morning…
> 
> All kinds of Yard Sales this morning…unable to go to them….
> 
> - bandit571


Take it easy man, as in sit back and relax, send the wife out for beer. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Bicentennial Festival down town….as usual, a BIG Thunderstorm is rolling through the area…86 sticky degrees outside…66 degrees sitting here in the AC…...


----------



## 987Ron

Today is National Red Wine Day. Merlot or Cabernet sounds about right. Sorry Pinot Blanc.

Out to the porch with a bier, there is red in the label. Close enough for me. Wife is having a red wine.

later.


----------



## pottz

> Today is National Red Wine Day. Merlot or Cabernet sounds about right. Sorry Pinot Blanc.
> 
> Out to the porch with a bier, there is red in the label. Close enough for me. Wife is having a red wine.
> 
> later.
> 
> - 987Ron


man how did i miss that ? ill bet the duck didn't !


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz: Still time the day is not over. Not a great wine lover but the Italian Barolo I thought was great, once not to expensive, but the last time I looked it was expensive. 
There is a great Steak Restaurant in Tampa named Bern's. Huge wine list. The wine list is a book about 4 inches thick. Great place, food and service. Had a friend order a dry martini pre meal. The waiter brought his martini, then uncovered a syringe on his tray and ask "One drop or two sir?". At one time you could tour the wine storage, but last I head no longer. Someone picked up a $5000 bottle of wine and dropped and broke it. Since then no tours.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Something new here at the *Garage*
> 
> *Care Postings-* wish to share a health concern many will see it and you may get at prayer or a comment (life-changing advice)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Max- you are my hero!
> 
> Peteys- friend Peg
> 
> Bandit-leg problems
> 
> Ron- (news to me) hip
> 
> DW- shoulder and back issues
> 
> Gunny- war injuries
> 
> Corelz- his back
> 
> Leroy- feelings
> 
> Tammy and Tony- both have medical problems
> 
> I encourage others to add and share to the list… Anybody else?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## pottz

> Pottz: Still time the day is not over. Not a great wine lover but the Italian Barolo I thought was great, once not to expensive, but the last time I looked it was expensive.
> There is a great Steak Restaurant in Tampa named Bern s. Huge wine list. The wine list is a book about 4 inches thick. Great place, food and service. Had a friend order a dry martini pre meal. The waiter brought his martini, then uncovered a syringe on his tray and ask "One drop or two sir?". At one time you could tour the wine storage, but last I head no longer. Someone picked up a $5000 bottle of wine and dropped and broke it. Since then no tours.
> 
> - 987Ron


i wonder if they made him pay for it.there is a restaurant in napa that has a wine list just like that by the time you read the whole thing dinner would be over.the most expensive wine is 50k.but of course dinner for two is about 500 bucks,food only.


----------



## corelz125

Can keep the stale grape juice. Haven't met one I like so far. Tried whites, red's, roses,. Been drinking these lately


----------



## pottz

> Can keep the stale grape juice. Haven t met one I like so far. Tried whites, red s, roses,. Been drinking these lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


oh buddy say it aint so…............im enjoying a nice pinot noir right now myself.cheers boys.


----------



## corelz125

Those Truly go down like a fat kid on a seesaw. Nice and cold and at 5% a can they get you where you wanna go pretty quick.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Those Truly go down like a fat kid on a seesaw. Nice and cold and at 5% a can they get you where you wanna go pretty quick.
> 
> - corelz125


5% meh, Slavs drink 12.5% in the beer, MUCH better… LOL


----------



## bandit571

" God is great, Beer is good…..People are CRAZY"


----------



## pottz

> " God is great, Beer is good…..People are CRAZY"
> 
> - bandit571


amen bandit.i was at a small concert at our fav restaurant today with a group called the retros,they play old classic rock,you would have loved them.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> right now, myself, im enjoying *cheers boys*, then a nice* noir* .
> 
> - pottz


oh buddy say it aint so…............


----------



## corelz125

I've had some of those micro brew 12% dark beers. Not bad but a little harsher on taste buds.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

There is another Coors lite bottled beer shortage in the East Valley… Aluminum cans only…


----------



## pottz

> I ve had some of those micro brew 12% dark beers. Not bad but a little harsher on taste buds.
> 
> - corelz125


not a fan of heavy dark beers at all.just a wino like duckie mostly.i see he's havin fun slice and dicing my comments up again.i keep telling him he'd make a good politician-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Depends on the season hot weather the light stuff is better. Cold weather dark beers and rum or bourbon.


----------



## pottz

> Depends on the season hot weather the light stuff is better. Cold weather dark beers and rum or bourbon.
> 
> - corelz125


same with wine,today i started with a rose and now the pinot.winter ill drink more cabs.


----------



## bandit571

"Hank, why do you drink? ( get drunk!) Why do you roll smoke? (get stoned!) Why do ya do all things in the songs you wrote( GET LAID!)......Now, what is wrong with a little Family Tradition?

Or…just sit and sip to Judas Priest…"Painkiller"......


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

MIA-

Top Max

Bicycle Steve

Brian

Devon

feel free to add to the list including food…


----------



## corelz125

Brian has been gone for awhile now. Haven't heard from Mike or Burly Bob lately.


----------



## pottz

well brian was on a thread today,just not here,dont know why,i think he's more than welcome,right.devin is fine we were talking last night and this morning,she's just busy with the new addition and her parents came up to visit.topa and steve unknown.damn dw now im curious about those roll ups !

ps-we havn't heard from moke lately either ?


----------



## pottz

looks like dev is on right now,maybe she'll pop on ?


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW/Pottz I agree I have missed those jocks as well.

Big storm IDA going to hit LA. This could be bad, anniversary ok Katrina to boot.

Golf today four couples back together for a big match today. I think we are all square at 7-7. My handicap is not at 6 I won't be much help unless I go low. (girl beat us at cards)

Bandit don't mess w spider bites. The brown recluse down here will mess up a healthy person.

Morning Ron, you must be up by now.

It's Sunday have a great day all


----------



## 987Ron

up but slow this am. It is a lazy Sunday morning. Wife is walking the dawg so all is quiet, for a bit.

Getting bored with the laser. To much computer set up time, and then the machine does most of the work. Need a project to use the hands as well as the brain. Its like being the boss at a factory, you make nothing yourself, just tell others what to make and how to do it then sit back and make sure they do. Need the hands on work myself, or some of the time.

Petey: We use to see the Charity type golf tournaments, signs on tees, sponsored by xxx, golfers who only play once a year, really bad, but not lately. Covid? But the course is still busy. 
Cannot believe how bad some of the golfers are. I guess the good ones hit down the fairway and go on unnoticed.
Most are decent golfers and people The loud cursing with an errant shot seems prolific lately as does having music playing. Course discourages both but it happens.

Have a good day. Don't look at the ads in the right column some are not "family friendly"


----------



## sras

> MIA-
> 
> Top Max
> 
> Bicycle Steve
> 
> Brian
> 
> Devon
> 
> feel free to add to the list including food…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Oh, I'm here (and lurking). Between Covid catchup outings and projects I'm pretty well shot at the end of the day. We're in the middle of a patio remodel and I try to do as much of the non-skilled work as I can. Otherwise I'm paying a crew of framers to move dirt.

I've got an overuse injury in my right arm that has me limited for the heavy duty work (too much trench digging). That has got me to stay off the bike for almost a month now.

Shop time is about average. Got about 3 projects in play right now.

It's early enough that the whole house is still asleep and I'm half done with my coffee. Then it's off to the shop to figure out how to get things done with 1.5 arms


----------



## bandit571

Since I can't get down (or back up) a set of stairs right now…zero shop time…zero Laundry Detail…just sitting in my chair….meds for the spider bite seem to be working…


----------



## corelz125

Funny how that works huh Ron? The ads on the side can show all types of stuff. Steve this is a good place to come at the end of the day and unwind. 
DW how are you at taping sheetrock?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Up and about, waiting on coffee to arrive from kitchen.


----------



## 987Ron

In from the fetch game. Getting warm out. A lot of panting going on. Knee just got drooled on, again.

A prayer for those in S. Louisiana and Mississippi, Ida is hitting. Looks like a lot of rain going to move inshore be well west of of us.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Up and about, waiting on coffee to arrive from kitchen.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Is this a teaser? How will the coffee arrive? I have to get up and make and get my own…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

today is just another day of taking care of the wife i really do miss my shop :<(((((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW how are you at taping sheetrock?
> 
> - corelz125


I have done many… back east I remember smooth finish was/is preferred. Here is a question - how many levels of smooth finish do you know of? Most people stop at level 4 but there is a level 5…

*Drywall Finish Levels Explained* 
https://www.thespruce.com/the-five-levels-of-drywall-finishing-4120152

Out West we have a knockdown, skip trowel and Santa Fe which I had to learn about… Personally I prefer smooth finish…

I like this guy on YouTube for info…

*That Kilted Guy DIY Home Improvement* "You're Taping Drywall WRONG, and this is why it fails"


----------



## corelz125

Tony weren't you trying to figure out a way to do some small projects inside the house? Also do you have a visiting nurse to give you a break for a few hours?


----------



## corelz125

Taping is a perishable skill if you only do it here and there. Don't do it for a year or so and you lose the touch.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> today is just another day of taking care of the wife i really do miss my shop :<(((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I am glad that you are with us. Myself I am making major adjustments from what I used to do to making stuff that I can do. Overall I can listen to what others are up to- enjoy or cringe at the method- and offer advice.

You are not alone here my friend… Thanks for checking in…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Tony weren t you trying to figure out a way to do some small projects inside the house? Also do you have a visiting nurse to give you a break for a few hours?
> 
> - corelz125


no visiting nurses no therapist till her foot heals more :<(((


----------



## pottz

> up but slow this am. It is a lazy Sunday morning. Wife is walking the dawg so all is quiet, for a bit.
> 
> Getting bored with the laser. To much computer set up time, and then the machine does most of the work. Need a project to use the hands as well as the brain. Its like being the boss at a factory, you make nothing yourself, just tell others what to make and how to do it then sit back and make sure they do. Need the hands on work myself, or some of the time.
> 
> Petey: We use to see the Charity type golf tournaments, signs on tees, sponsored by xxx, golfers who only play once a year, really bad, but not lately. Covid? But the course is still busy.
> Cannot believe how bad some of the golfers are. I guess the good ones hit down the fairway and go on unnoticed.
> Most are decent golfers and people The loud cursing with an errant shot seems prolific lately as does having music playing. Course discourages both but it happens.
> 
> Have a good day. Don t look at the ads in the right column some are not "family friendly"
> 
> - 987Ron


yeah maybe we should alert cricket that some of those nude woman maybe arent family friendly huh.but i guess if we pay we could tell dirty jokes ?


----------



## corelz125

Might be a lot of red tape to get through and back and forth but try every option to see if you can get an aide. My father in law has someone come 7 days a week from 9am - 2pm. It's not a lot of time but they cook and do a little cleaning.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

here is a take on Pinhead from the Hellraiser movie…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Phishing not fishing tried to get $430.40 from me… Always check your statements…


----------



## corelz125

A motorist, driving by a Texas ranch, hit and killed a calf that was crossing the road. The driver went to the owner of the calf and explained what had happened. He then asked what the animal was worth.

"Oh, about $200 today," said the rancher. "But in six years it would have been worth $900. So $900 is what I'm out."

The motorist sat down and wrote out a check and handed it to the farmer.

"Here," he said, "is the check for $900. It's postdated six years from now."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 you are still able to be effective. A joke is a nice touch to us who are hurting… Thx


----------



## Peteybadboy

We tied today. I was weak. 83.

Peg is still in i.c.u. ventilator was at 90% then 80% now 70. If she can hang on there is a chance.

Boosters anyone?

Jwb in hand.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- positive update on Peg- Thx

Booster? not sure. With my age and preexisting conditions most likely. I'll take my chances with the medication versus getting the COVID and ICU.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> A motorist, driving by a Texas ranch, hit and killed a calf that was crossing the road. The driver went to the owner of the calf and explained what had happened. He then asked what the animal was worth.
> 
> "Oh, about $200 today," said the rancher. "But in six years it would have been worth $900. So $900 is what I'm out."
> 
> The motorist sat down and wrote out a check and handed it to the farmer.
> 
> "Here," he said, "is the check for $900. It's postdated six years from now."
> 
> - corelz125


Minus the $5000 to fix the car due in two weeks and the $1400 for the rental car I need because your calf was in the road (built for vehicles not livestock).


----------



## pottz

> A motorist, driving by a Texas ranch, hit and killed a calf that was crossing the road. The driver went to the owner of the calf and explained what had happened. He then asked what the animal was worth.
> 
> "Oh, about $200 today," said the rancher. "But in six years it would have been worth $900. So $900 is what I'm out."
> 
> The motorist sat down and wrote out a check and handed it to the farmer.
> 
> "Here," he said, "is the check for $900. It's postdated six years from now."
> 
> - corelz125


good one and g rated.


----------



## pottz

> We tied today. I was weak. 83.
> 
> Peg is still in i.c.u. ventilator was at 90% then 80% now 70. If she can hang on there is a chance.
> 
> Boosters anyone?
> 
> Jwb in hand.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


im watching to see what is gonna happen with the boosters.ill bet there already modifying the vaccine to better handle the delta variant just like with flu shots.ill do it if needed.


----------



## corelz125

Yeti sounds like lawyer talk right there.

DW think I put on 3 or 4 coats wet sanded next another coat or two.


----------



## sras

Spent the last 6 hours trying to fit a holder for a collapsible ladder that is for our travel trailer. It is going to go in the outside storage cubby. The opening is about 12×20. I'm trying to mount it to the ceiling kind of in the center.

This is a design as you go kind of project. As a result I have crawled halfway into that storage compartment 15-20 times adjusting things to get everything to work.

I finally have everything sized and am waiting for glue to dry on the last bits. Then I still have to set it up, position it and then drill holes from the inside of the trailer. Planning in 6 screws. I estimate another 2 hours to wrap this one up. It's 86 out and the trailer is in the sun.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW think I put on 3 or 4 coats wet sanded next another coat or two.
> 
> - corelz125


Sounds like most of what I have seen or done back East look into a level 5 finish unless it is where the Dire wolf sleeps… Out West, unless you want a Santa Fe finish they mud and tape (crew) then the finishers come in with a knockdown or skip trowel for track homes.

Santa Fe finish is interesting- FYI

*Santa Fe Drywall Texture*

https://drywall101.com/articles/texturegroups/santafe.php

Since you got me wound up on drywall- One of my favorite tools for drywall which I still own is a Porter Cable…




























This is one tool that I won't use anymore the age/stage but like a retired hunter who doesn't want to give up his gun… I want to keep my Porter Cable 7800


----------



## moke

I know you guys have fancy Festool sanders and dust extractors…..here is my poor man's

version


----------



## moke

oh…here is the duck's version…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Spent the last 6 hours trying to fit a holder for a collapsible ladder that is for our travel trailer. It is going to go in the outside storage cubby. The opening is about 12×20. I m trying to mount it to the ceiling kind of in the center.
> 
> This is a design as you go kind of project. As a result I have crawled halfway into that storage compartment 15-20 times adjusting things to get everything to work.
> 
> I finally have everything sized and am waiting for glue to dry on the last bits. Then I still have to set it up, position it and then drill holes from the inside of the trailer. Planning in 6 screws. I estimate another 2 hours to wrap this one up. It s 86 out and the trailer is in the sun.
> 
> - sras


Excuse me for an aside memory- they are meant for leisure… Years ago I partially rebuilt a 1966 Airstream with a suicide door. Just like you posted the trials and tribulations of doing the man thing. And all the ex-wife wanted was a picnic in the woods…


----------



## pottz

> oh…here is the duck s version…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - moke


oh man i think i hear the wings of any angry bird flapping vigorously.


----------



## sras

> Excuse me for an aside memory- they are meant for leisure… Years ago I partially rebuilt a 1966 Airstream with a suicide door. Just like you posted the trials and tribulations of doing the man thing. And all the ex-wife wanted was a picnic in the woods…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


This is our second travel trailer. Our first was a bunkhouse model that worked out well with the 3 kids. The only thing I did on that one was hang up a clock. Never even hung the holder for the toilet paper.

Our second one was different. It was a lower end model that was missing a lot of storage options as well as having several fit/finish issues. I've probably done between 35 and 40 projects on it. Most of the time they are fun personal touches. Other times they are necessary repairs.


----------



## corelz125

Thought about renting one of those DW but figure it doesn't catch 100% dust. Wet sanding no dust at all just slower process but not much of a clean up.

Oh boy Mike you're poking the duck.


----------



## pottz

> Thought about renting one of those DW but figure it doesn t catch 100% dust. Wet sanding no dust at all just slower process but not much of a clean up.
> 
> Oh boy Mike you re poking the duck.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah well it's like poking a grizzly in spring time.how fast can you run ?

who's mike ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> oh…here is the duck s version…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - moke


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy day doing small odds and ends to finish or keep projects going. Nothing completed but things are moving forward.

Cooked dinner on the grill tonight. Steak and potatoes.


----------



## pottz

me rainbow trout fried in bacon grease and butter with fried potatoes.healthy,oh hell no.tasty,oh hell yeah!!!!


----------



## mel52

Good looking version. I just hope you didn't wake the beast with the duck version. LOL.


----------



## pottz

me rainbow trout fried in bacon grease and butter with fried potatoes.healthy,oh hell no.tasty,oh hell yeah!!!!


> Good looking version. I just hope you didn t wake the beast with the duck version. LOL.
> 
> - mel52


hold your breath man,we'll see ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Excuse me for an aside memory- they are meant for leisure… Years ago I partially rebuilt a 1966 Airstream with a suicide door. Just like you posted the trials and tribulations of doing the man thing. And all the ex-wife wanted was a picnic in the woods…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> This is our second travel trailer. Our first was a bunkhouse model that worked out well with the 3 kids. The only thing I did on that one was hang up a clock. Never even hung the holder for the toilet paper.
> 
> Our second one was different. It was a lower end model that was missing a lot of storage options as well as having several fit/finish issues. I ve probably done between 35 and 40 projects on it. Most of the time they are fun personal touches. Other times they are necessary repairs.
> 
> - sras


Sounds like you know what you are doing… enjoy


----------



## sras

> Sounds like you know what you are doing… enjoy
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks DW!

Had rotisserie chicken from the grocery store and we made onion rings in the air fryer. Onions were Walla Wallas from our garden. Then went over to visit the MIL this evening. Just got back and it's time to turn in for the night…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Monday 8-30-21 *



> *Care Postings-* wish to share a health concern many will see it and you may get at prayer or a comment (life-changing advice)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Max- medical recovery
> 
> Peteys- friend Peg
> 
> Bandit-leg problems
> 
> Ron- hip
> 
> DW- shoulder and back issues
> 
> Gunny- war injuries
> 
> Corelz- his back
> 
> Leroy- feelings
> 
> Tammy and Tony- both have medical problems
> 
> Russ- DW's best buddy- quadruple bypass on Wed
> 
> *I encourage others to add and share or edit the list… *


----------



## corelz125

Mike is Moke. 
I was against the air fryer at first Steve. Figured it was just another gimmick from an infomercial. I changed my m8nd after a couple of days. We had it for a few years now and I use it all the time.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke good one!

DW good luck with Russ.

Giants lost to the Pats last night. Pats fans are the worst ok maybe Eagle fans. I bet a martini on the game - I lost!

Golf today in the sauna.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got air line mounted to wall yesterday. Also installed cover in compressor room so the pipes are not exposed.


----------



## sras

> Mike is Moke.
> I was against the air fryer at first Steve. Figured it was just another gimmick from an infomercial. I changed my m8nd after a couple of days. We had it for a few years now and I use it all the time.
> 
> - corelz125


Our first attempt was pretty good but we can do better. I should have left the rings with 2 or 3 layers instead of splitting them into single layer rings. We've got plenty of onions to practice on!


----------



## corelz125

My kids make frozen french fries and chicken nuggets in there. It's quick and easy


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I mentioned the grandsons were here and I would be AWOL a few days ago. We were out in the 5th wheel to a family reunion. Lots of things I can not do one-handed setting it up ;-(( The boys are very considerate, concerned, and helpful.



> A motorist, driving by a Texas ranch, hit and killed a calf that was crossing the road. The driver went to the owner of the calf and explained what had happened. He then asked what the animal was worth.
> 
> "Oh, about $200 today," said the rancher. "But in six years it would have been worth $900. So $900 is what I'm out."
> 
> The motorist sat down and wrote out a check and handed it to the farmer.
> 
> "Here," he said, "is the check for $900. It's postdated six years from now."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Minus the $5000 to fix the car due in two weeks and the $1400 for the rental car I need because your calf was in the road (built for vehicles not livestock).
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Beware out west in rangeland livestock has the right of way. The town in Oregon my LB lives in is designated rangeland. If cattle are grazing on his lawn it is his responsibility to fence them out ;-))

One of the local doctors has an unfenced acreage. He shot several head of cattle on his land. That cost him over $50,000 ;-)


----------



## RichT




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Rich


ROFLMAO


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> - Rich


It left him in "Stitches" hahahahahaha


----------



## RichT

> It left him in "Stitches" hahahahahaha
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


You should be *caned* for that one.


----------



## corelz125

Some tourists in the Chicago Museum of Natural History are marveling at the dinosaur bones. One of them asks the guard,"Can you tell me how old the dinosaur bones are?"

The guard replies, "They are three million, four years, and six months old."

"That's an awfully exact number," says the tourist. "How do you know their age so precisely?"

The guard answers, "Well, the dinosaur bones were three million years old when I started working here, and that was four and a half years ago!"


----------



## corelz125

That's what we are stuck with the good ones arent allowed anymore


----------



## pottz

> That s what we are stuck with the good ones arent allowed anymore
> 
> - corelz125


i know, just do the best you can.hey i did smile,sort of.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> It left him in "Stitches" hahahahahaha
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> You should be *caned* for that one.
> 
> - Rich


No dietician will endorse a *staple* diet from a *can*!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> It left him in "Stitches" hahahahahaha
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> You should be *caned* for that one.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> No dietician will endorse a *staple* diet from a *can*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That s what we are stuck with the good ones arent allowed anymore
> 
> - corelz125


When given a challenge we adapt or perish… Dude there is all types of humor out there and as the official Jokemeister it is up to you to adapt your jokes to authority. I know that you are capable of pitching a joke but the powers to be has told what would happen should someone challenge them- "permanent ban". And with that said I will adhere to the admonishment. Why? we have here a fantastic cohesive group here and I am enjoying you guys.

And who can forget when Corelez pitched a "naughty" and then Pottz posts- "that is a good one Bud"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It was just a slip of the tongue. I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## pottz

hey just be glad the duck aint posting his jokes,this thread would be locked and the key thrown away.


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

IMO- from the admonishment- I believe that admin. was going for individuals' "permanent ban" versus the forum. 
I can adapt but I do object to the Corelez joke for referring to dinosaurs being millions of years old… The Bible says we have been around for 6,000 years. Oh well, just sayin' [:>} (take note)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz


+1


----------



## pottz

> IMO- from the admonishment- I believe that admin. was going for individuals "permanent ban" versus the forum.
> I can adapt but I do object to the Corelez joke for referring to dinosaurs being millions of years old… The Bible says we have been around for 6,000 years. Oh well, just sayin [:>} (take note)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well hopefully last two times she shut the thread down.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> IMO- from the admonishment- I believe that admin. was going for individuals "permanent ban" versus the forum.
> I can adapt but I do object to the Corelez joke for referring to dinosaurs being millions of years old… The Bible says we have been around for 6,000 years. Oh well, just sayin [:>} (take note)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


While true, the Bible also does state that a day can be as a thousand years. So 6 days could easily have been millions of years Earth centric time, and yet only a day Galactically speaking.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all,

Wife is playing golf today, so I am home alone w my dawg. Shop time for sure.

Have a good one.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….knee provided the "WAKE UP!" this morning…..sitting here waiting on the Tylenol to kick in….rest of the pills for breakfast…..too bleeding early in the morning….70 cloudy degrees outside, with a bit of very light rain…

Still no shop time….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning all,
> 
> Wife is playing golf today, so I am home alone w my dawg. Shop time for sure.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Shop time = good


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning to ya….knee provided the "WAKE UP!" this morning…..sitting here waiting on the Tylenol to kick in….rest of the pills for breakfast…..too bleeding early in the morning….70 cloudy degrees outside, with a bit of very light rain…
> 
> Still no shop time….
> 
> - bandit571


Stay off the leg, take it easy. Practice being chair guru


----------



## corelz125

A student at a management school came up to a pretty girl and hugged her without any warning.

The surprised girl said, "What was that?"

The guy smiled at her, "Direct marketing!"

The girl slapped him soundly.

"What was that?!" said the boy, holding his cheek.

"Customer feedback."


----------



## corelz125

A stockbroker was cold calling about a penny stock and found a taker. "I think this one will really move," said the broker. "It's only $1 a share."

"Buy me 1,000 shares," said the client.

The next day the stock was at $2. The client called the broker and said, "You were right. Give me 5,000 more shares."

The next day the client looked in the paper and the stock was at $4.

The client ran to the phone and called the broker, "Get me 10,000 more shares."

"Great!" said the broker.

The next day the client looked in the paper and the stock was at $9.

Seeing what a great profit he had in just a few days, the client ran to the phone and told the broker, "Sell all my shares!"

The broker asked, "To who? You were the only one buying that stock."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Monday 8-30-21 *
> 
> *Care Postings-* wish to share a health concern many will see it and you may get at prayer or a comment (life-changing advice)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Max- medical recovery
> 
> Peteys- friend Peg
> 
> Bandit-leg problems
> 
> Ron- hip
> 
> DW- shoulder and back issues
> 
> Gunny- war injuries
> 
> Corelz- his back
> 
> Leroy- feelings
> 
> Tammy and Tony- both have medical problems
> 
> Russ- DW s best buddy- quadruple bypass on Wed
> 
> *I encourage others to add and share or edit the list… *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*We have JOKES!* Thx any bit of humor is appreciated…

*Ron* I missed your check-in? Did Pottz try to give you a tuck-in last night by reading the Duck's naughty jokes to you?

*Bandit*- I am almost there with you-

*DW- * I have very limited mobility especially my right shoulder yet I press on. I am still able to do laundry and a few other things, but with limitations. MRI on Sat…

My friend Russ goes in for bypass surgery on Wed. Heavy on my mind…

94 yr old Mom is doing alright, so I give thanks when thanks can be had…
--------------------------------------------------


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Shop work for 8-31-21*

Name plaque final pewter coating-










Clean up on the metal coating gun (if you haven't gone HVLP then you need to)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This article brought some insight for me… yes I am a cabinet maker, but a while back I was talking to a fellow paint artist and she told me that my work was not "art" but referred to me as a craftsman. Now I read this article says…

*There's No Such Thing as Woodworking*
https://www.rexkrueger.com/articles/2020/6/1/no-such-thing

*What say you?*


----------



## pottz

i guess your gonna have to change your name dw.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I just make stuff. LOL


----------



## RichT

I made it my mission to create a Queen Anne highboy. Here's the result. I call it an Extraordinary Success.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rich if anybody can do this it is you…


----------



## bandit571

I'll just stick with tool chests…

possible tear in the back of the knee….unable to do any surgery until the bloodthinners have ended….Going in for PT tomorrow….more ice and a knee brace….

I am bushed..walking is getting to be a chore….


----------



## corelz125

Rich how did you get a pic of my garage?

I don't know DW hand tool work has gained some popularity lately. There's an increase in some high end hand tool manufacturer's lately. Someone is reproducing the Union X planes now.


----------



## pottz

> I made it my mission to create a Queen Anne highboy. Here s the result. I call it an Extraordinary Success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


damn that was about 500k worth of wood before the price drop.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I made it my mission to create a Queen Anne highboy. Here s the result. I call it an Extraordinary Success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Outstanding work!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I ll just stick with tool chests…
> 
> possible tear in the back of the knee….unable to do any surgery until the bloodthinners have ended….Going in for PT tomorrow….more ice and a knee brace….
> 
> I am bushed..walking is getting to be a chore….
> 
> - bandit571


So time be mess around on computer and catch up on all the latest gossip, stir up things and such… LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I ll just stick with tool chests…
> 
> possible tear in the back of the knee….unable to do any surgery until the bloodthinners have ended….Going in for PT tomorrow….more ice and a knee brace….
> 
> I am bushed..walking is getting to be a chore….
> 
> - bandit571


So time be mess around on computer and catch up on all the latest gossip, stir up things and such… LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> I made it my mission to create a Queen Anne highboy. Here s the result. I call it an Extraordinary Success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


rich i gotta ask what all jocks need to know…....what finish did you use ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i guess your gonna have to change your name dw.
> 
> - pottz


I could use my other artist name "Jimmy Angel"


----------



## RichT

> rich i gotta ask what all jocks need to know…....what finish did you use ?
> 
> - pottz


Minwax.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> rich i gotta ask what all jocks need to know…....what finish did you use ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Minwax.
> 
> - Rich


Good Lord!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I made it my mission to create a Queen Anne highboy. Here s the result. I call it an Extraordinary Success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> rich i gotta ask what all jocks need to know…....what finish did you use ?
> 
> - pottz


*Bulldozer* on that lot… or if you're a skinflint… *a match*!


> rich i gotta ask what all jocks need to know…....*what finish* did you use ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Minwax.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> *Good Lord*!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Are you acknowledging a *deities good choice* (missing a comma) or an utterance of *disdaine*?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Are you acknowledging a *deities good choice* (missing a comma) or an utterance of *disdaine*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Maybe.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Up way too early. Wife making sounds like a factory or wind tunnel. All kinds of weird sounds. LOL, so I got up.

Are we craftsmen/woman or artists? I think both.

No word on Peg. Her son flew back in town. Brad (son) will get us an update.

I think this day is shot in the Azz. (my dad's saying)

Make the best of it. Have a good one.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Wednesday 9-1-21 *
> 
> *Care Postings-* wish to share a health concern many will see it and you may get at prayer or a comment (life-changing advice)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Max- medical recovery
> 
> Peteys- friend Peg
> 
> Bandit-leg problems
> 
> Ron- hip
> 
> DW- shoulder and back issues
> 
> Gunny- war injuries
> 
> Corelz- his back
> 
> Leroy- feelings
> 
> Tammy and Tony- both have medical problems
> 
> Russ- DW s best buddy- quadruple bypass on Wed
> 
> *I encourage others to add and share or edit the list… *
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Ron has been missing? Pray all is well

Russ is in surgery and we'll find out in a few hours.

and for others….


----------



## splintergroup

> I made it my mission to create a Queen Anne highboy. Here s the result. I call it an Extraordinary Success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Looks like the right side of my TS table, all the cutoffs while making a small project.


----------



## pottz

> i guess your gonna have to change your name dw.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I could use my other artist name "Jimmy Angel"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hmmmm another alias…..... how many states you wanted in ?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

raining in Pa. today calling for flood watch dont want to go out but i have to for dialysis :<(((((((


----------



## bandit571

Rehab eval….not the best…will go back Friday to start in with the twice a week "muggings"......I did win the Ugliest Feet Contest for the day….right leg is fatter than the left one…and a bit hotter…..

Stairs are still a "No-Go" right now…No laundry Detail (yay!) and No Shop time (BOO!)....

Need a nap…busy morning…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Rehab eval….not the best…will go back Friday to start in with the twice a week "muggings"......I did win the Ugliest Feet Contest for the day….right leg is fatter than the left one…and a bit hotter…..
> 
> Stairs are still a "No-Go" right now…No laundry Detail (yay!) * and No Shop time (BOO!)....*
> 
> Need a nap…busy morning…
> 
> - bandit571


and for me no shop so sad :<((((((((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I don't want to add to the bad news so I won't say anything.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

I hate to add to bad news as well but…
#12000 is coming.









Put your tennis shoes on gunny..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*WAR CRIME!!!!!!*

*Kabul animal rescue tried to save pets who couldn't get out of Afghanistan*
https://nypost.com/2021/08/31/kabul-animal-rescue-tried-to-save-pets-who-couldnt-get-out-of-afghanistan/


----------



## corelz125

A rabbi and a priest meet up after a year not seeing each other.

The rabbi goes, "Man, you've put on some weight since last time!"

Priest: "Yeah I know, it is a new technique I came up with. You go to a restaurant, eat as much as you can. When the bill comes, you tell them you already paid for it."

Rabbi: "Sure, but the waiter won't believe you, right?"

Priest: "Of course he won't. That's when you tell him how dare he doubt a man of faith? It usually works and you can leave without paying."

Rabbi: "Very nice, I'll be trying this."

Later that day, the rabbi goes to his favorite kosher restaurant. After eating 5 plates, the waiter comes up to him with the bill.

Rabbi: "Oh, I already paid."

Waiter: "Mmm, I'm pretty sure you did not sir."

Rabbi: "You know I'm a rabbi, how dare you doubt a man of faith? I told you, I already paid."

Waiter: "So sorry sir, you are right, it must be some misunderstanding, you're good to go."

15 minutes goes by and the rabbi is still at the table. 30 minutes… 45 minutes… 1 hour and he is still there!

The waiter walks up to him, "Sir, why are you still here?"

Rabbi: "Well, I'm waiting for the change!"


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ok some word on Peg. Dr has been holding the phone to Pegs ear as Craig (husband has been calling) Dr. said today she heard Craig. She is still in a coma on the ventilator. Ventilator is at 60% down from 90 - not sure what that means.

Topa hope you are ok.

Bandit get a knee replacement if that is an option. My friends all say I should have done this earlier .

Shop time tomorrow


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- Thx for the update


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ok some word on Peg. Dr has been holding the phone to Pegs ear as Craig (husband has been calling) Dr. said today she heard Craig. She is still in a coma on the ventilator. Ventilator is at 60% down from 90 - not sure what that means.
> 
> Topa hope you are ok.
> 
> Bandit get a knee replacement if that is an option. My friends all say I should have done this earlier .
> 
> Shop time tomorrow
> 
> - Peteybadboy


The percentage means they are only forcing 60% of the oxygen required instead of 90% if I understand what our daughter told me.

Thanks for the concern. I suppose bad news is better than worries. The left knee brace made my leg sore. Not much walking for a few days. It happens occasionally. I have had friends and acquaintances who had issues with knee replacements. Walking around the replacements seem to be great, but kneeling and other activities have taken some 2 or 3 years to accomplish. One guy, the replacements caused stress in his lower back. He had to retire early in continuous pain ;-((

Other than that, the shoulder injury from falling due to equilibrium issues due to an anxiety med is in its 5th month ;-(( I fully recovered from rotary cuff surgery in 2000 in 5 or 6 months. This will take several more months. I will be seeing a neurologist in a couple of weeks for a test about the issue. I expect the damage is similar to the Topamax Disaster. They said the side effects will be gone in 2 weeks. It has been 17 years. I suppose they should admit those remaining are permanent damage. No doctor in this state will diagnose the side effects, experts from out of state need to be brought in. 15 years ago the retainer for medical malpractice was $400,000 with no guarantees.

Equilibrium issues remain. The side effects are the result of the stresses from a decade of propane, fire, and structural codes being a threat to lives and property. That level of stupidity does have serious consequences. The state attorney general accepted a consumer complaint but does not have the authority to make the chity mayor behave herself. She refuses to protect life, safety, and property. The next step is a criminal complaint to local law enforcement. Ignoring codes is a violation of state law. They are minimum standards that shall be maintained. Ignoring state law is a violation of her and the chity council's oath of office. Those are gross misdemeanors with a 10-year statute of limitations. The participating staff members are also guilty of gross misdemeanors. The documentation and notification will be a serious advantage to any heirs and survivors according to attorneys. Psychologists say stupidity is intentionally ignoring facts motivated by greed, narcissism, and groupthink. Intentionally risking lives should be a negligent homicide at the same level as killing driving under the influence, eh?


----------



## pottz

petey good too hear some progress for the better.bob i hope all gets better with you soon,getting old is hell.it sure aint no golden age as i was told.seems my gold gets greener every year-lol.


----------



## pottz

dw got some big fat chicken thighs grillin up,gonna get a nice bath of thai bbq sauce when done.bring some long necks and it's on.swmbo is gonna saute some zukes to go with em.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx Pottz- I have to pass tonight… They sure look good… Great to see the food back on the board… I'm thinking Prime Tri tip for Thurs…


----------



## pottz

> Thx Pottz- I have to pass tonight… They sure look good… Great to see the food back on the board… I m thinking Prime Tri tip for Thurs…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh hell yeah with a nice petit syrah.ill clean the grill,santa maria style boys !!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- remember you gotta work tomorrow I suggest that you don't start drinking with Rich tonight (remember last time)


----------



## corelz125

We're getting another 6"+ of rain today and tomorrow but out west the fires are spreading. If out there got the amount of rain we got in the last few weeks all fires would be out.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- remember you gotta work tomorrow I suggest that you don t start drinking with Rich tonight (remember last time)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no it's cool ive got him in aa,it's going good…....so far ?


----------



## pottz

> We re getting another 6"+ of rain today and tomorrow but out west the fires are spreading. If out there got the amount of rain we got in the last few weeks all fires would be out.
> 
> - corelz125


great you dont need it and we'd pay big for it.lets make a deal ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- very encouraging for me and my rotator injury [:>}

We have an older group and with age come medical problems. In the last few years, I have had to make physically limiting woodworking changes. And if things don't improve then I will go down with my Red 18V Milwaukee cordless drill… Let's call this topic the "last tool standing". No joking but situations happens whether we like it or not.










Now the framing tools are off to resale…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> We re getting another 6"+ of rain today and tomorrow but out west the fires are spreading. If out there got the amount of rain we got in the last few weeks all fires would be out.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> great you dont need it and we d pay big for it.lets make a deal ?
> 
> - pottz


Whoa now wait a minute. East Coast rain is know to cause cancer in the state of California, thus it is BANNED.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy day at Mother's. I am beat.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I hate to add to bad news as well but…
> #12000 is coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put your tennis shoes on gunny..
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> We re getting another 6"+ of rain today and tomorrow but out west the fires are spreading. If out there got the amount of rain we got in the last few weeks all fires would be out.
> 
> - corelz125


Your thoughts now and before should get people to think, but I think about what you suggesting…
All this water east yet the west is dry- logistics how to move it or more importantly do they want to? Remember the Mississippi cannot be altered- Big water commerce…

Keep thinking…

Ps Raining heavily in PHX AZ best monsoon in years…


----------



## pottz

> We re getting another 6"+ of rain today and tomorrow but out west the fires are spreading. If out there got the amount of rain we got in the last few weeks all fires would be out.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> great you dont need it and we d pay big for it.lets make a deal ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Whoa now wait a minute. East Coast rain is know to cause cancer in the state of California, thus it is BANNED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


good point gunny it will need a prop 65 warning label,just like every single thing we buy here.can we all say stupid and meaningless. welcome to the governor recall election.bye bye idiot!!! ok,next moron up for the job ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We re getting another 6"+ of rain today and tomorrow but out west the fires are spreading. If out there got the amount of rain we got in the last few weeks all fires would be out.
> 
> - corelz125


Where do you put that much rain? Lots of lakes form overnight?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all:

Heavy rain up in the N. East. My home town floods easy. Tornados in S NJ crushed a few homes.

Really quiet here. No wind at all. Water is flat as glass.

Wife made me a list of things to do, will get some of that done, as well as shop time.

Have we heard from Ron lately?

Topa sorry about the pain.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

imma such a noob so i am gonna ask a stupid ? what happens at post 12000 ? :<))))))


----------



## corelz125

Mostly in people's basements Bob. Parkways we're shut down from cars that were abandon after being stuck in water.


----------



## corelz125

It was mentioned that Gunny gets to post the 12k post but at 11k Lee Roy made the post. There's a lot of stuff to catch up in here Tony. Don't hesitate to ask any question some one will explain it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Found these in Dad's tool box. They need some work


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> imma such a noob so i am gonna ask a stupid ? what happens at post 12000 ? :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I dress in all black, put on a black ski mask, and break into the garage.
Post #12k is on the chopping block
(insert sinister laugh here)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Wednesday 9-2-21 *

*Care Postings-* wish to share a health concern many will see it and you may get at prayer or a comment (life-changing advice)...










Top Max- medical recovery

Peteys- friend Peg

Bandit-leg problems

Ron- hip

DW- shoulder and back issues

Gunny- war injuries

Corelz- his back

Leroy- feelings

Tammy and Tony- both have medical problems

Russ- DW s best buddy- a quadruple bypass

*I encourage others to add and share or edit the list… *

*
Ron - MIA*

[/QUOTE]


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

LeeRoyMan

ROFLMAO


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> imma such a noob so i am gonna ask a stupid ? what happens at post 12000 ? :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> I dress in all black, put on a black ski mask, and break into the garage.
> Post #12k is on the chopping block
> (insert sinister laugh here)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


*NEED HELP ? ? ? :<))))))))))*


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> *NEED HELP ? ? ? :<))))))))))*
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


No no Tony, that will get you put on the outcast list pretty fast. 
Stay Gr8, don't go to the dark side….


----------



## 987Ron

Not missing, busy. Lost a close friend Sunday. Not covid. 92 yrs old. woodturner, golfer until 90, PhD. kenetics, previous Chair of Athletic Dept at the Univ. Good man, personal friend. Then off to N. Ga to look at some property, getaway place in the woods and mountains Wanted to check it out with all the Ida rain to see how the roads and such would be. Canceled that place.

It is obvious that the current thoughts are not in sync with my ways of doing things. Bought a new Stihl trimmer. The manual literally has more warnings that information. How this thing might injure or kill me. Same with the Stihl blower. 2 safety switches before the on/off switch. Modify and it cancels the warranty. Piece of tape fixed one of the safety switches. Customer service poor, rude. Dealer fine.

Grumpy old man here. Still waiting MRI results. Dr's nurse unhappy with me for pushing, its only been 8 days since the MRI. The Covid has given a lot of businesses and people a way to excuse their actions.

Off to the shop to repair stuff, not real shop time making things. Going to take Duke for a swim later.

Osage Indian Frybread tacos for lunch. Left over ones powder sugar covered for a snack later. Have not had these for a long time. Brighten my spirits.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

sorry to hear of your loss Ron :<(((((


----------



## 987Ron

The place in the woods and then the fry bread caused a recall of some American Indian quotes heard often growing up in Oklahoma: Great Grandmother was full blood Cherokee. Great Grandfather was a US Marshall in Okla. Territory.

'*The human spirt needs a place where nature has not been rearranged by the hands of man*" Cherokee and Osage

"*I wish it be remembered I was the last man in my tribe to surrender my rifle"* Sitting Bull, Cherokee He was later killed.

*"On Great Spirit that made all races, Look kindly upon the whole human family and take away the arrogance and hatred that separates us from our brothers."* Cherokee prayer

My deep thoughts for the day. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

HEARTTOUCHING :<((((((

FOR the 13 in memory


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mostly in people s basements Bob. Parkways we re shut down from cars that were abandon after being stuck in water.
> 
> - corelz125


I saw it on the 11 o'clock news last night. Unbelievable! Subways full of water and fountains shooting up out of storm drains.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The place in the woods and then the fry bread caused a recall of some American Indian quotes heard often growing up in Oklahoma: Great Grandmother was full blood Cherokee. Great Grandfather was a US Marshall in Okla. Territory.
> 
> *The human spirt needs a place where nature has not been rearranged by the hands of man*" Cherokee and Osage
> 
> "*I wish it be remembered I was the last man in my tribe to surrender my rifle"* Sitting Bull, Cherokee He was later killed.
> 
> *"On Great Spirit that made all races, Look kindly upon the whole human family and take away the arrogance and hatred that separates us from our brothers."* Cherokee prayer
> 
> My deep thoughts for the day. Enjoy the weekend.
> 
> - 987Ron


Is that a different Sitting Bull than the Lakota Sioux with Custer's Last Stand fame?

Either Jefferson's or Washington's father had an indigenous friend who had a significant influence on the Constitution. They were democratic.


----------



## 987Ron

> Is that a different Sitting Bull than the Lakota Sioux with Custer's Last Stand fame?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


You are correct.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A post on Nextdoor about a rock found by Cle Elum in the river.

One guy said, "The human brain has evolved to recognize patterns. The numbers and face you see is most likely simply your brain doing exactly that…seeing patterns in nature."










A coprolite (also known as a coprolith) is fossilized feces. Obviously part of our mayor and chity council's brains' evolution ;-) Proof they have sh** for brains ;-0

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coprolite


----------



## Peteybadboy

Tony, hang in there, it will all make sense at some point

Ron sorry for your loss.

Topa nice Dung fossil. I'm trying to figure out how to incorporate that in a coffee table right about now. Would be a great convo starter.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I have made quite a few boxes. I use Brusso Hinges. I bought their templates, but found it kind of hard to set up. So I am working on a jig to help clamp things in place. Some pics










In this pic the bottom of the box goes in front, and the cut off top goes in the back but has to be supported "level" with the bottom.










This is a pic of the top being supported by blocks and shims. (not the best solution) I need some way to raise a platform under the top to raise it exactly level with the bottom. Got any ideas?










The box in the Brusso hinge jig clamped up. There are two blocks with hold downs that keep the sides of the bottom and top aligned, a little off that the box will not close evenly.




























Things worked pretty well. However the lid (height) and bottom (height) has to be the same as this bottom/top size to work in this version. So that part is not good. Or I can make the side clamping blocks to fit each individual box. (not to hard out of plywood scraps)

120 posts to the mile stone of 12k. LeeRoy Vs. Gunny winner gets nothing


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Grumpy old man here. Still waiting MRI results. Dr's nurse unhappy with me for pushing, its only been 8 days since the MRI. The Covid has given a lot of businesses and people a way to excuse their actions.*

*Ron,* The excuse may be the real deal ;-( Our daughter told us this morning 24% of the beds in her hospital are covid, all unvaccinated ;-(( WA has 71% vaccinated rate. Most states are a lot lower.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

118 ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

117 ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

> *Grumpy old man here. Still waiting MRI results. Dr's nurse unhappy with me for pushing, its only been 8 days since the MRI. The Covid has given a lot of businesses and people a way to excuse their actions.*
> 
> *Ron,* The excuse may be the real deal ;-( Our daughter told us this morning 24% of the beds in her hospital are covid, all unvaccinated ;-(( WA has 71% vaccinated rate. Most states are a lot lower.
> TopamaxSurvivor


Hospital not involved. MRI is independent. Seems the Dr. has not received the radiologist report as of today, Nurse is calling them. Dr. has the disc as I delivered it. Sent my Niece a copy of the disc as she is radiologist in New Hamp. she looked at the disc and is sending her report. She is also a specialist in that area and head of the radiology for her hospital. Did not think MRI was ever involved with Covid patients. But what do I know about medicine, little. Still believe the covid has given an excuse area for a lot of people and companies….not necessarily hospitals and staff.


----------



## corelz125

Central Park got 3" of rain in one hour last night. The most rain ever recorded since weather records started in 1870. Numerous people got trapped in basement apartments and drowned. Parkways still have cars sitting off to the side from last night. Today you couldn't ask for a nicer day. Blue skies no humidity and mid 70s.


----------



## 987Ron

to go with the Indian theme….

A man asked an American Indian what was his wife's name. He replied, "She is called Five Horses".
The man said, "That's an unusual name for a wife. What does it mean?" 
The Old Indian answered, "It old Indian name. It mean …" 
"NAG, NAG, NAG, NAG, NAG!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Central Park got 3" of rain in one hour last night. The most rain ever recorded since weather records started in 1870. Numerous people got trapped in basement apartments and drowned. Parkways still have cars sitting off to the side from last night. Today you couldn t ask for a nicer day. Blue skies no humidity and mid 70s.
> 
> - corelz125


Life giveth and taketh… why it is better to be on the giveth side…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> to go with the Indian theme….
> 
> A man asked an American Indian what was his wife s name. He replied, "She is called Five Horses".
> The man said, "That s an unusual name for a wife. What does it mean?"
> The Old Indian answered, "It old Indian name. It mean …"
> "NAG, NAG, NAG, NAG, NAG!"
> 
> - 987Ron


Almost as offensive as a Corelez naughty but you will probably get away with it…


----------



## 987Ron

> to go with the Indian theme….
> 
> A man asked an American Indian what was his wife s name. He replied, "She is called Five Horses".
> The man said, "That s an unusual name for a wife. What does it mean?"
> The Old Indian answered, "It old Indian name. It mean …"
> "NAG, NAG, NAG, NAG, NAG!"
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Almost as offensive as a Corelez naughty but you will probably get away with it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Nothing more than a translation of a Indian name into English. PG and educational.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- glad to see we are back to woodworking. The type of work that you posted is the stuff that I used to do. Since Bandit our other traditional woodworker is out I am enjoining what you are making. Good stuff.

My project so far-

Design and CNC cut a name plaque- Pewter coat and adhere a laser-cut tile into it then off to the post office…


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Bill's name was picked to win an all-paid vacation to the Bahamas, all he had to do was answer 3 questions right, and he had a week to think about them. 
1st question: How many seconds in a year?
2nd question: How many days of the week start with T?
3rd question: How many D's in Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer?

So a week goes by and Bill returns with the answers. #1 he says, 12…Jan 2, Feb 2, March 2….
Well that's not what the judges were looking for but it's true, so we'll give it to you, so how about the answer for #2

Bill says Today and Tomorrow….ugh, not what we were looking for but it's true so we'll give it to you.
How about the answer for #3, how many D's in Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer?

Well Bill said, this was a hard one. I counted 236
236 the judges said, how did you come up with that.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Well….DD D D D DD…......

(109 to go, just doin my part).....10000 to go and I will catch you guys.


----------



## pottz

> to go with the Indian theme….
> 
> A man asked an American Indian what was his wife s name. He replied, "She is called Five Horses".
> The man said, "That s an unusual name for a wife. What does it mean?"
> The Old Indian answered, "It old Indian name. It mean …"
> "NAG, NAG, NAG, NAG, NAG!"
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Almost as offensive as a Corelez naughty but you will probably get away with it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DONT NAG DW -LOL.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW and all

Doc's took Peg off the ventilator for a few seconds while she was on the phone w Craig (husband) she spoke to him. I asked if she yelled at him . (you gotta know Peg) They quickly put her back on the ventilator and back in coma .

She is now 50% on the ventilator. Good news.

Grumpy guys hang in there. Grumpy guys (everyone) you are smart. Please look at my Brusso Jig, what can I do to make it better?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez.

I walked from Penn station to to Grand Central in a down pour more that I care to admit. Soaked to the skin. No freaking cabs. A lot of rain. 3" in an hr is not unusual down hear.

I have never seen a subway flood like what I saw today.

Crazy


----------



## corelz125

Petey. Slotted holes on the fences with support blocks. A few of t handles to tighten it up from the outside.


----------



## corelz125

The 3" in an hour wouldn't of been as bad but add the other 3"-6" on top of that. It started coming down heavy around 8pm and was over in guessing 3 or 4 am.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz, slotted holes on the fences w support blocks. I need more info. I dont understand


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

12,000 12,000 12,000

Pottz and Gunny there seems to be a desire to be the one who posts the infamous 12,000. As our leaders and to keep the troops in check from group envy; May I suggest to you the LumberJock who posts 12,000 may they receive a personal dinner with Pottz or a pocket angel for the winner. What do you guys say…

IMO I'll stay focused on


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> 12,000 12,000 12,000
> 
> Pottz and Gunny there seems to be a desire to be the one who posts the infamous 12,000. As our leaders and to keep the troops in check from group envy; May I suggest to you the LumberJock who posts 12,000 may they receive a personal dinner with Pottz or a pocket angel for the winner. What do you guys say…
> 
> IMO I ll stay focused on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Just keep me on the ignore list…it seems more sincere.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 12,000 12,000 12,000
> 
> Pottz and Gunny there seems to be a desire to be the one who posts the infamous 12,000. As our leaders and to keep the troops in check from group envy; May I suggest to you the LumberJock who posts 12,000 may they receive a personal dinner with Pottz or a pocket angel for the winner. What do you guys say…
> 
> IMO I ll stay focused on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Just keep me on the ignore list…it seems more sincere.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


OK no more thoughts on "feeling" per your request. Personally, you are a talented character. And like myself, you and JBay we deleted our projects (reasons personal). But here we are… I am happy that you consider me as a friend and I consider it a good thing. I would hopefully like for you to post more of your woodworking knowledge to us older guys…

Side question should you hit the 12,000 post what would you prefer dinner with Pottz or a Pocket angel. Regardless PM me a mailing address and I'll send you a pocket angel.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey you are a golfer- If a guy hits a hole in 1 is it not a tradition to buy the house drinks?

Whoever hits the 12,000 marks then the first round is on him… what say others…










and the bragging rights to be called our "Ace"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* at mountainmen the door prize winner bought the drinks and the carryover prize winner bought lots of drinks ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Soly Hhit… 71 unread…


> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> hmmmm another alias…..... how many states you wanted in ?
> 
> - pottz


*Wanted in?*, none… *Wanted in!*, 51


> I hate to add to bad news as well but…
> #12000 is coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put your tennis shoes on gunny..
> - LeeRoyMan


I've loaded up my *gunny* and fighting for the *finish* line… and *Australian/Hungarian* can do whatever nationality he likes.


> Found these in Dad s tool box. They need some work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Look like *Chinese womens* shoes... initially thought they're *Jap* ones, but that would had *pottzy* on the *PC* spin, throwing a wobbly causing *Wendy* to have him committed.


> I have made quite a few boxes. I use Brusso Hinges. I bought their templates, but found it kind of hard to set up. So I am working on a jig to help clamp things in place. Some pics…
> - Peteybadboy


Putting on my *dark DW halo* and pleading *PC*... should be in a *Blog* for better exposure…

Contrary to common belief, here… *not everyone* on LJ visits this thread.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny nice find - nice to have your dads tools.

DW yes H-I-O buys the drinks, we have "insurance" We all pay 5 bucks at the start of the year, then another 5 bucks when there is another H-I-O. We probably have 10+ a year. I am playing 4 day in a row.

Corlez I may have a solution to the lid platform support. T tracks vertical with an L shaped support that can be moved up and down with knobs to tighten. I need to experiment. Thanks for the advice.

Leeroyman - ready to break in?


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> 12,000 12,000 12,000
> 
> Pottz and Gunny there seems to be a desire to be the one who posts the infamous 12,000. As our leaders and to keep the troops in check from group envy; May I suggest to you the LumberJock who posts 12,000 may they receive a personal dinner with Pottz or a pocket angel for the winner. What do you guys say…
> 
> IMO I ll stay focused on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Just keep me on the ignore list…it seems more sincere.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> OK no more thoughts on "feeling" per your request. Personally, you are a talented character. And like myself, you and JBay, bentlyj, iwud4u, james101….... we deleted our projects (reasons personal). But here we are… I am happy that you consider me as a friend and I consider it a good thing. I would hopefully like for you to post more of your woodworking knowledge to us older guys…
> 
> Side question should you hit the 12,000 post what would you prefer dinner with Pottz or a Pocket angel. Regardless PM me a mailing address and I ll send you a pocket angel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Missed a few..
Pocket angels are cool, but I don't need one, thanks anyway.
Make believe dinner with pottz? we'll have to see.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Come on fellas, let's get this thing going.


----------



## LeeRoyMan




----------



## LeeRoyMan




----------



## LeeRoyMan




----------



## 987Ron

Morning all late for me fetch, coffee, left over Fry Break with honey, on the patio cool 69 earlier 89 later.

If the 12,000 poster has to buy drinks for all, maybe we will never get 12,000….Not saying anyone is cheap but

Hole in one and buying drinks…..back in the day 1964 prox had a hole in one, Little Rock Ark. Club gave a dozen golf balls and a trophy stand for the special ball. Engraved plaque and all. Forward to 2012, Black Creek, GA. club pro said "that's nice". Times have changed.

Granddaughter and beau coming for the weekend. Wants to meet Duke. Son has not given them a good impression of the dawg. However, Granddaughter says all dogs are good. Should be interesting. Duke will be fine. He so far has been good with all. Tends to get excited, barks, but not aggressive when someone comes to the door and knocks. The big dog bark is good discouragement to any person of ill repute.

DW The pocket angels and your gift of them is great. Daughter when working at Lowe's years ago gave a woman who had a child a baby blanket she had knitted. The next woman that got pregnant also got a blanket…tradition born. Ended up making lots of blankets. She now works at a Walmart, gave a blanket to woman, she considers a friend, with new baby. Then quite unexpected another person she barely knew said she needed 2 as her daughter-in-law was expecting twins. Anne told her the cost of the yarn, time and what she would charge, no more requests for blankets. Daughter learned her lesson. Give but beware of takers.

Off to the shop, time to clean up, vacuum, put things away, sort out scraps etc. Contemplate what's next.

Have a great day.


----------



## pottz

sorry guys but (teds woodworking) has bought the rights too 12k and anyone taking the spot will be prosecuted !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- will you have your Patio Grill open for the winner? What will the winner's dish be? Please no PHO!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- will you have your Patio Grill open for the winner? What will the winner s dish be? Please no PHO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh man im out of town that day !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- does this mean we will have to bring in a food truck?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Rehab on the knee is done….for today. need a nap, now,,,,,,seems it hurts worse now, than when I went in this morning…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- does this mean we will have to bring in a food truck?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


get the sous vide machine goin ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- does this mean we will have to bring in a food truck?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> get the sous vide machine goin ?
> 
> - pottz


Prime tri-tip…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


we had 7 when i was a kid.life was much simpler then.


----------



## DS

Do you remember when it took a pair of vice grip pliers to change the channel?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

we had 5 with rabbit ears on clear days :<))))))))))

since were on remember when

remember when : you use to put 8 track tapes on defroster to get them to play right and then put match packs in so they keep playing :<)))))))))))))


----------



## corelz125

Or to turn the tv on. Then they had the box with the wire attached to change channel's
Tony I had some 8 tracks in my garage I actually sold them


----------



## splintergroup

And you were the cool kid when you showed someone how a hex pencil was perfect for turning the reel to respool cassettes?

The best thing I remember with the old TV tuners was watching Dad open the back of the TV set , remove the RF cover from the tuner, and clean the contacts with a Q-tip. The reception was restored for at least a month 8^)

Or busting your knuckles on the lift lever of the old aluminum ice cube trays


----------



## LeeRoyMan

How about the curfew massage:
It's 10PM do you know where your children are?

or this:


----------



## bandit571

Or….going down the street to your rich neighbor…and watch a show in COLOR…...oooh…ahhhh.

Before you could LISTEN to the car's AM Radio…you had to sit there a few minutes, while it "warmed up"....same with the TV….turn it on, go get a bottle of pop out of the fridge, and by the time you sit down,,,the picture and sound MIGHT be coming on…Pipe wrench to adjust the direction the ant. pole was sitting at…because the rotor at the top was no longer working….


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Or….going down the street to your rich neighbor…and watch a show in COLOR…...oooh…ahhhh.
> 
> Before you could LISTEN to the car s AM Radio…you had to sit there a few minutes, while it "warmed up"....same with the TV….turn it on, go get a bottle of pop out of the fridge, and by the time you sit down,,,the picture and sound MIGHT be coming on…Pipe wrench to adjust the direction the ant. pole was sitting at…because the rotor at the top was no longer working….
> 
> - bandit571


Then when the picture did come in, sit there for 5 minutes trying to adjust the horizontal hold to get the picture frame to stay in place.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

We got around 75 posts to go until 12,000

I was hoping that the winning post would have won dinner with Pottz and his famous Cali Patio (which was partially funded from Corelez's Show money and bar stool memberships…)

Until - does anybody wants to join a betting pool on who will win?

I bet 5 Hot Pockets on LeeRoy…

Please let this be a fair contest…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Isn't 12K reserved for Gunny?

We got TV about the time I started first grade. 2 channels. My 4 track was stolen out of my car, introduction to crime in ********************tatle when I was in apprentice class. 4 track was obsolete and the insurance company had to replace it with 8 track ;-)


----------



## pottz

> We got around 75 posts to go until 12,000
> 
> I was hoping that the winning post would have won dinner with Pottz and his famous Cali Patio (which was partially funded from Corelez s Show money and bar stool memberships…)
> 
> Until - does anybody wants to join a betting pool on who will win?
> 
> I bet 5 Hot Pockets on LeeRoy…
> 
> Please let this be a fair contest…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i didn't know it was a contest.im with bob.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I move we all wait for Gunny to post when 11,999 pops up. Is there a second?


----------



## Peteybadboy

PhilcoFord works in a drawer was a big deal in our family. When any tv did not work, we put a small one on top and watched that. (black and white) We had Channels : 2 cbs 4 nbc 7 abc, 9 wor, 11 was WPIX , 12 was like NPR had farming shows on Sundays at 6 am, UHF.

Playing golf 4 days in a row. Tournament on Monday.

Topa you must find where LeeRoy lives and sit on top of him for that strategy to work.

DW my money is on LeeRoy because he is motivated and hungry and a little crafty. Gunny will be beat from digging ditches and reframing his mothers house. Pottz has an outside chance, Moke and Ron are lurking. Corlez probably has a strategy but may get distracted talking on Hand Planes of your Dreams. DW you can do it if you focus.


----------



## pottz

> I move we all wait for Gunny to post when 11,999 pops up. Is there a second?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * DW you can do it if you focus.*
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey- like golf maybe I wish to duff a shot… virtual dinner with Pottz? I have to bring my own beer but the Beagle is a great company.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Petey, This is democracy. Votes count here. We all need to respect law and order not what we see in the republic today ;-((

Thanks for the 2nd pottz.

All in favor of all of us waiting for Gunny to post when 11,999 pops up, say *AYE*.

Any opposed, say *NO.*


----------



## Peteybadboy

How about no radio sign in the 80S?

Corlez might remember in NYC if your car alarm when off all night you might get your car splattered with paint because people where pissed they could not sleep (or worse)

I remember I had to walk through the crack heads to get to work (One Penn Plaza) location of MSG- good times.

How about the adult stores in Times Square? Rudy cleaned that up.

Ahh working in the city in your late 20's early 30's


----------



## Peteybadboy

AYE

But LeeRoy is lurking


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LeeRoy- do you remember the movie "Hustler" Paul Neuman going to the restroom and refreshing by his coach…before the big game against "Fats"

Freshen up lad you may be vibrant but beware of the Ides of Buzzards. I and Petey are betting on you…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz here is the stool sample I fixed for a friends mother, The mother offered to buy me a drink on here son in laws account. I said lets have two.

The Mother I fixed the stool sample for is the mother of our friend I call The General. Why the General - because she thinks she can boss us all round- my small group of friends will not be bossed around.

The mom sounds nice, so I deff want to meet her.

Like New Years eve I will be asleep went the ball drops (12,000)


----------



## pottz




----------



## 987Ron

Early TV, 6th grade, 1950 or 51, after school all to Denny Wake's house to watch Howdy Dowdy. Only kid we knew that had a TV. He was popular. The TV broadcast started 4:00pm. First TV I saw was about a 5 inch screen, snowy. Later Aunt had a big lens in front of the TV to make it clearer or enlarge it, never liked it. Rabbit ears with bits of aluminum foil flags on the ends. Free. Now we pay to get trash and ads. Progress?


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Petey, This is democracy. Votes count here. We all need to respect law and order not what we see in the republic today ;-((
> 
> Thanks for the 2nd pottz.
> 
> All in favor of all of us waiting for Gunny to post when 11,999 pops up, say *AYE*.
> 
> Any opposed, say *NO.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Bob, you must remember, I was exiled!
I'm not part of any democracy. I'm the black sheep of the family. (is that PC to say anymore?)

So…..NO!!!


----------



## RichT

> Then when the picture did come in, sit there for 5 minutes trying to adjust the horizontal hold to get the picture frame to stay in place.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


And if you were watching The Outer Limits… THEY control the horizontal and THEY control the vertical.


----------



## splintergroup

I remember discovering what a powerful bar magnet would do to the picture. Parents upgraded to color because the old set was starting to die, picture was wonky ya know 8^)

It was even cooler on the color TV, but by that time I had learned about degaussing coils….

Someone shoulda kicked my ass more when I was a youngster =8^O


----------



## RichT

> - Desert_Woodworker


Huh? Wha?


----------



## bandit571

Supper is served…


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Huh? Wha?
> 
> - Rich


sides are being drawn rich,id just run and save yourself.


----------



## 987Ron

I think I will treat this 12,000 thing like a lot of the elections. Go to bed and see who won in the morning. 
Less strain.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

I'll have 7 computers ready with 5 posts to go, all I have to do is go to each one and press "Post"

bam, bam, bam, bam, bam, bam, bam….winner, winner pottzy dinner. lol


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Leaving the shop to go home.
If you can make 51 posts in the next 20 minutes, you have a great chance.


----------



## RichT

> sides are being drawn rich,id just run and save yourself.
> 
> - pottz


For sure. I'm staying out of this. Besides, 11,950 is pretty solid creds, and I just NAILED that one.


----------



## 987Ron

Hey I got the 11,947th post. No one else got it. Beat everyone. Yeah!


----------



## CWWoodworking




----------



## pottz

> Leaving the shop to go home.
> If you can make 51 posts in the next 20 minutes, you have a great chance.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


you heard him boys go to work,woo hooo!


----------



## DS

So when did 12000 become so special?

Woo hoo! 11954!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> So when did 12000 become so special?
> 
> Woo hoo! 11954!
> 
> - DS


LOL


----------



## pottz

> So when did 12000 become so special?
> 
> Woo hoo! 11954!
> 
> - DS


ask leeroy,he seems hell bent on claiming it.


----------



## RichT

> ask leeroy,he seems hell bent on claiming it.
> 
> - pottz


I've got him at 8:3 odds. I'm taking wagers.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Petey, This is democracy. Votes count here. We all need to respect law and order not what we see in the republic today ;-((
> 
> Thanks for the 2nd pottz.
> 
> All in favor of all of us waiting for Gunny to post when 11,999 pops up, say *AYE*.
> 
> Any opposed, say *NO.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Bob, you must remember, I was exiled!
> I m not part of any democracy. I m the black sheep of the family. (is that PC to say anymore?)
> 
> So…..NO!!!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan





















No respect for Gunny? He defended democracy.

I only see 2 votes. The chair is normally neutral but has to break ties. I vote "*YEA*". The yeas win.


----------



## pottz

> ask leeroy,he seems hell bent on claiming it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ve got him at 8:3 odds. I m taking wagers.
> 
> - Rich


nah, if it makes him all warm and fuzzy maybe he deserves it-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Petey, This is democracy. Votes count here. We all need to respect law and order not what we see in the republic today ;-((
> 
> Thanks for the 2nd pottz.
> 
> All in favor of all of us waiting for Gunny to post when 11,999 pops up, say *AYE*.
> 
> Any opposed, say *NO.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Bob, you must remember, I was exiled!
> I m not part of any democracy. I m the black sheep of the family. (is that PC to say anymore?)
> 
> So…..NO!!!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No respect for Gunny? He defended democracy.
> 
> I only see 2 votes. The chair is normally neutral but has to break ties. I vote "*YEA*". The yeas win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


sadly bob too many in this world dont know what respect is anymore.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ask leeroy,he seems hell bent on claiming it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ve got him at 8:3 odds. I m taking wagers.
> 
> - Rich


I'll bet against it. I think he will develop a conscience and respect Gunny.


----------



## pottz

> ask leeroy,he seems hell bent on claiming it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ve got him at 8:3 odds. I m taking wagers.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> I ll bet against it. I think he will develop a conscience and respect Gunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


now that will make me all warm and fuzzy ;-)


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Well, had an hour and a half to lock me down…...

For what it's worth, (Bob) I have more respect for Gunny than any of you may know.
But it ain't about respect!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

What is it about?


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Getting everybody riled up, Is it working? Seems to be. lol


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Getting everybody riled up, Is it working? Seems to be. lol
> 
> - LeeRoyMan












That's what I figured.

-33 and counting


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Much better and more fun than debating Hot Pocket flavors for sure~


----------



## pottz

> Getting everybody riled up, Is it working? Seems to be. lol
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


lol-yeah i remember when i was 16 too !


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Getting everybody riled up, Is it working? Seems to be. lol
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> lol-yeah i remember when i was 16 too !
> 
> - pottz


Did you make sarcastic remarks then also?
I don't believe that I have attacked anybody with negativity, have I ?


----------



## pottz

> Getting everybody riled up, Is it working? Seems to be. lol
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> lol-yeah i remember when i was 16 too !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did you make sarcastic remarks then also?
> I don t believe that I have attacked anybody with negativity, have I ?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


you know damn well what your doing ? please.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Well this *was* all in fun,
I never had any intention of taking post 12000.

Seems to have hurt some feelings, so

I'm out of here,
Peace!


----------



## pottz

> Well this *was* all in fun,
> I never had any intention of taking post 12000.
> 
> Seems to have hurt some feelings, so
> 
> I m out of here,
> Peace!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


bye bye !!!!


----------



## RichT

> Well this *was* all in fun,
> I never had any intention of taking post 12000.
> 
> Seems to have hurt some feelings, so
> 
> I m out of here,
> Peace!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


You mean I've got a chance???!


----------



## pottz

> Well this *was* all in fun,
> I never had any intention of taking post 12000.
> 
> Seems to have hurt some feelings, so
> 
> I m out of here,
> Peace!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> You mean I ve got a chance???!
> 
> - Rich


youve always got a chance my friend.


----------



## RichT

> youve always got a chance my friend.
> 
> - pottz


Tell you what. I'm going for 12,001. That's one better anyway!!

(Although there's no way I'm going to sit here waiting, so it might be more like 12,005 or 6)


----------



## pottz

> youve always got a chance my friend.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Tell you what. I m going for 12,001. That s one better anyway!!
> 
> (Although there s no way I m going to sit here waiting, so it might be more like 12,005 or 6)
> 
> - Rich


ha ha whatever you want buddy.it might be a long night ?


----------



## pottz

> youve always got a chance my friend.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Tell you what. I m going for 12,001. That s one better anyway!!
> 
> (Although there s no way I m going to sit here waiting, so it might be more like 12,005 or 6)
> 
> - Rich


hey stay tuned on the beer swap were gonna reveal on tuesday,well unless someone goes rogue and opens the gate early-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LeeRoy- I have 5 Hot Pockets bet on you!!!!!

Pottz- what beverage will you be serving at the winners table?


----------



## pottz

> LeeRoy- I have 5 Hot Pockets bet on you!!!!!
> 
> Pottz- what beverage will you be serving at the winners table?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the only winner will be gunny if he gets too have the honor he so deserves ! he will get whatever he wants.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

As we approach this 12,000 post milestone perhaps contribute what this thread has meant for you. This started with pottz the Corona Crazy thread, then came The Show Mist Go On with corlez. Gunny's Garage is latest version.

Myself I enjoy the banter, met some new people and learned a few things.


----------



## 987Ron

> As we approach this 12,000 post milestone perhaps contribute what this thread has meant for you. This started with pottz the Corona Crazy thread, then came The Show Mist Go On with corlez. Gunny s Garage is latest version.
> 
> Myself I enjoy the banter, met some new people and learned a few things.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Meeting and interacting with everyone is the best. Thanks. Check up on the 12,000 in the am.


----------



## pottz

> As we approach this 12,000 post milestone perhaps contribute what this thread has meant for you. This started with pottz the Corona Crazy thread, then came The Show Mist Go On with corlez. Gunny s Garage is latest version.
> 
> Myself I enjoy the banter, met some new people and learned a few things.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> </bloc>t.peace gunsters!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *As we approach this 12,000 post milestone perhaps contribute what this thread has meant for you.* This started with pottz the Corona Crazy thread, then came The Show Mist Go On with corlez. Gunny s Garage is latest version.
> 
> Myself I enjoy the banter, met some new people and learned a few things.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thinking about our fellow woodworkers who are on the sideline… May the 12,001 posts give them the support to post and share with us…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> As we approach this 12,000 post milestone perhaps contribute what this thread has meant for you. This started with pottz the Corona Crazy thread, then came The Show Mist Go On with corlez. Gunny s Garage is latest version.
> 
> Myself I enjoy the banter, met some new people and learned a few things.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Meeting and interacting with everyone is the best. Thanks. Check up on the 12,000 in the am.
> 
> - 987Ron


Your up late ? Need a tuck-in?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Well this *was* all in fun,
> I never had any intention of taking post 12000.
> 
> Seems to have hurt some feelings, so
> 
> I m out of here,
> Peace!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Everthing will be ok.

I concluded you didn't have any intention so that is why I bet against it ;-))

I'm surprised y'all didn't zoom past 12K while we went to get dinner ;-(


----------



## pottz

right now we need someone that will not let the party die,although sometimes we wish he did.may i please summon the all mighty "duck" !!!! may God help us and save our souls !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> we had 7 when i was a kid.life was much simpler then.
> 
> - pottz


With a few hundred to chose from nowdays… the odds of crap on TV still hasn't improved.


> How about the curfew massage:
> It s 10PM do you know where your children are?
> 
> or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


No, in 1995, I found out I had a 28 yo daughter… and she still doens't report in her movements.


> Isn t 12K reserved for Gunny?
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Which *gunny*?


> ask leeroy,he seems hell bent on claiming it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ve got him at 8:3 odds. I m taking wagers.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> I ll bet against it. I think he will develop a conscience and respect Gunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *now that will make me all warm and fuzzy ;-)*
> 
> - pottz


So will pissing in your pants!


> As we approach this 12,000 post milestone perhaps contribute what this thread has meant for you.
> - 987Ron


A lot of *bloody reading!*


----------



## pottz

> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> we had 7 when i was a kid.life was much simpler then.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> With a few hundred to chose from nowdays… the odds of crap on TV still hasn t improved.
> 
> How about the curfew massage:
> It s 10PM do you know where your children are?
> 
> or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> No, in 1995, I found out I had a 28 yo daughter… and she still doens t report in her movements.
> 
> Isn t 12K reserved for Gunny?
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Which *gunny*?
> 
> ask leeroy,he seems hell bent on claiming it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ve got him at 8:3 odds. I m taking wagers.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> I ll bet against it. I think he will develop a conscience and respect Gunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *now that will make me all warm and fuzzy ;-)*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> So will pissing in your pants!
> 
> As we approach this 12,000 post milestone perhaps contribute what this thread has meant for you.
> - 987Ron
> 
> A lot of *bloody reading!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


thank you my friend lord duck for all your ….....hell if i know.what the hell did he just say ?more important,what the hell did it even mean?


----------



## corelz125

Pottz made a wrong turn today and ended up in the hand plane of your dreams today. Don't know what he waa. Doing there.


----------



## corelz125

These 3 threads I've got to know a bunch of guys that I probably wouldn't of interacted with


----------



## bandit571

I just float in and out…sometimes I even do a bit of woodworking..on the side….been "Banned" from the shop. until this knee gets healed up….

8 mo to go?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz made a wrong turn today and ended up in the hand plane of your dreams today. Don t know what he waa. Doing there.
> 
> - corelz125


ha ha you noticed huh.well it was for my friend devin.she knows why i was thier.it was for her and i !


----------



## bandit571

Somebody head down and wake Gunny up…he might just miss his "Post"...

Hmm…Sleeping on Duty?


----------



## pottz

> I just float in and out…sometimes I even do a bit of woodworking..on the side….been "Banned" from the shop. until this knee gets healed up….
> 
> 8 mo to go?
> 
> - bandit571


hang tight bandit,life is hell,but worse you can die ! im right behind you ?


----------



## bandit571

Now a days…I'm just trying to hit the 30K post mark….might be a while, eh?


----------



## RichT

Here's some BIG news:

A WoodRiver #7 plane that I ordered last November came in today. Ten months.

Took me a half hour or so to get her ready and she's making some sweet curls. I'm glad they made me wait instead of sending me a lemon.


----------



## pottz

> Somebody head down and wake Gunny up…he might just miss his "Post"...
> 
> Hmm…Sleeping on Duty?
> 
> - bandit571


i dont think he or anyone else even cares bandit ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> A lot of *bloody reading!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## RichT

We can take this to the precipice right now. I'm not crossing the line though. It's CRITICAL that everyone check to make sure they are not posting that all-important #12000.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Somebody head down and wake Gunny up…he might just miss his "Post"...
> 
> Hmm…Sleeping on Duty?
> 
> - bandit571


Rehabbing two small hand planes I found at Dad's place.


----------



## pottz

> Here s some BIG news:
> 
> A WoodRiver #7 plane that I ordered last November came in today. Ten months.
> 
> Took me a half hour or so to get her ready and she s making some sweet curls. I m glad they made me wait instead of sending me a lemon.
> 
> - Rich


i know that scenario too well.i buy gun nails on the futures market,a container load i ordered on 12/8/20 just got here two days ago !!!!merry christmas to me-lol.


----------



## RichT

> i know that scenario too well.i buy gun nails on the futures market,a container load i ordered on 12/8/20 just got here two days ago !!!!merry christmas to me-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Darn you pottz!!! You stole my 12,001 post. I can't believe you did that, man. I had dibs on it ya know.


----------



## pottz

well i guess congrats are in order for gunny gettin the 12k. i guess…...........maybe bob and i care,oh well.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Somebody head down and wake Gunny up…he might just miss his "Post"...
> 
> Hmm…Sleeping on Duty?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Rehabbing two small hand planes I found at Dad s place.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Congrats Gunny !!


----------



## pottz

> i know that scenario too well.i buy gun nails on the futures market,a container load i ordered on 12/8/20 just got here two days ago !!!!merry christmas to me-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Darn you pottz!!! You stole my 12,001 post. I can t believe you did that, man. I had dibs on it ya know.
> 
> - Rich


sorry bud i was half asleep and half drunk.so who made 12k ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i know that scenario too well.i buy gun nails on the futures market,a container load i ordered on 12/8/20 just got here two days ago !!!!merry christmas to me-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Darn you pottz!!! You stole my 12,001 post. I can t believe you did that, man. I had dibs on it ya know.
> 
> - Rich


Glad I didn't slip up and congrat Gunny too early ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Somebody head down and wake Gunny up…he might just miss his "Post"...
> 
> Hmm…Sleeping on Duty?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Rehabbing two small hand planes I found at Dad s place.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Congrats Gunny !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i guess were the only ones that this means anything to ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Somebody head down and wake Gunny up…he might just miss his "Post"...
> 
> Hmm…Sleeping on Duty?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Rehabbing two small hand planes I found at Dad s place.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Congrats Gunny !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i guess were the only ones that this means anything to ?
> 
> - pottz


probably? I'm not sure what it meant, but it meant ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


Darn the luck ;-(


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I'm out for tonight, my son just arrived. Breaking out some good Brandy and cigars for some quality Father son time out on back porch.


----------



## pottz

i know this 12k was a big joke too most of you but too some of us,bob and myself at least it meant something special,a tribute and a thank you to gunny for taking the helm after two shut downs.so gunny let me congrat you and thank for allowing us to continue our journey in your garage my friend.peace jocks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i know this 12k was a big joke too most of you but too some of us,bob and myself at least it meant something special,a tribute and a thank you to gunny for taking the helm after two shut downs.so gunny let me congrat you and thank for allowing us to continue our journey in your garage my friend.peace jocks.
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m out for tonight, my son just arrived. Breaking out some good Brandy and cigars for some quality Father son time out on back porch.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## pottz

> I m out for tonight, my son just arrived. Breaking out some good Brandy and cigars for some quality Father son time out on back porch.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1


----------



## bandit571

> I m out for tonight, my son just arrived. Breaking out some good Brandy and cigars for some quality Father son time out on back porch.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


"Burn" a couple for me….been 10+ years since I was even allow one cigar….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The world is upside down ;-(

Does anyone see anything funny in these Friday Funnies?

https://auburnexaminer.com/friday-funnies-september-3-2021/


----------



## pottz

> The world is upside down ;-(
> 
> Does anyone see anything funny in these Friday Funnies?
> 
> https://auburnexaminer.com/friday-funnies-september-3-2021/
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


no i dont, i only see a society that is way beyond humor and only see's a pathetic life that no one would want too live. i pray for our children.it used to be each generation was better off than the previous.thats no longer true.thats very sad!


----------



## RichT

Bandit's blog needs some attention. Let's reach out Gunny's Garage style.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/bandit571/blog/132819


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> i know that scenario too well.i buy gun nails on the futures market,a container load i ordered on 12/8/20 just got here two days ago !!!!merry christmas to me-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Darn you pottz!!! You stole my 12,001 post. I can t believe you did that, man. I had dibs on it ya know.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Glad I didn t slip up and congrat Gunny too early ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*12K… BS*...Hell, all these *figures* are the wrong type… I'm still trying to come to grips with *Y2K*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I m out for tonight, my son just arrived. Breaking out some good Brandy and cigars for some quality Father son time out on back porch.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1
> 
> - pottz


I remember just after my divorce, my son arrived at my place… I cracked the *cigars* and the *Whiskey*, however, *Child Protection* were not too complimetary about my welcome gifts… I didn't believe a 5yo was that easily influenced by presents.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> The world is upside down ;-(
> - TopamaxSurvivor


******************** *topa*... in Australia, everything is bloody upside down and I keep *whistling* up my rrrs… quit your complaining… though the *whistle* is kinda pleasant!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Bandit s blog needs some attention. Let s reach out Gunny s Garage style.
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/bandit571/blog/132819
> 
> - Rich


+1


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Great that Gunny got the 12K. Not to lessen Gunny's 12K remember all of us got us there. Some great fun, good info, and all the rest. Glad I was part of it and hope to continue to be.

Really cool this am, 8am temp 64. High today 88. In the shop today, making some dog leashes. 2 as gifts and 1 for the Duke. Old days of having a sail boat had a splicing kit full of stuff, got it out. Even some left over braided rope to use. Some day get back to woodworking I hope. 10am and on the porch with the dawgs.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Is getting an award for #12000 post on a coffee lounge thread on a woodworking forum anything like getting a graduation diploma from kindergarten?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Is getting an award for #12000 post on a coffee lounge thread on a woodworking forum anything like getting a graduation diploma from kindergarten?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Probably. LOL.

Was fun chatting about it for few days. Impressive number considering vague category.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Is getting an award for #12000 post on a coffee lounge thread on a woodworking forum anything like getting a graduation diploma from kindergarten?
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Probably. LOL.
> 
> Was fun chatting about it for few days. Impressive number considering *vague category.*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Everything immaginable is *ON TOPIC* ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Is getting an award for #12000 post on a coffee lounge thread on a woodworking forum anything like getting a graduation diploma from kindergarten?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


or let's say HS diploma or my 5 college degrees or whatever marks an accomplishment of completion. How about this the 12,000 posts yes! One must know the history that was previously posted here. If my college degrees mean something to me or society, then the 12,000th post eventually means something (read the previous posts)

kindergarten or your baby's first poop… Some things are important to people… let people rejoice IMO


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The world is upside down ;-(
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> ******************** *topa*... in Australia, everything is bloody upside down and I keep *whistling* up my rrrs… quit your complaining… though the *whistle* is kinda pleasant!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


The top side is upside down too ;-((

Our daughter, a respiratory therapist, told us yesterday they have 24 covid patients, all unvaccinated. Vaccine keeps you out of the ER and off a ventilator if you get it.

Local news reports idiots will shut down the state ferry system in protest vaccinations.

"Sickouts are expected on all ferry routes by ferry workers who are opposed to the COVID-19 vaccine mandate requiring state employees, health care employees and K-12 employees to be fully vaccinated by Oct. 18. 
Sources tell KING 5 News sickouts are possible on Monday, Sept. 6, Tuesday, Sept. 7 and Saturday, Sept. 11. A widespread ferry protest could temporarily sink a system already treading water. The ferries are already short-staffed, and there is a global shortage of maritime workers."

Everyone seems to be short-staffed. Hiring signs everywhere, panhandlers and homeless everywhere. Seems like those problems could solve each other, eh?


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Everyone seems to be short-staffed. Hiring signs everywhere, panhandlers and homeless everywhere. Seems like those problems could solve each other, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That would require adherence to a level of logic society hasn't yet evolved to handle.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

If this thread hits 20K we need to be careful with our celebrations. Nothing like this: "At least 17 people were killed and 41 injured, including children, local Afghan news outlets reported. The Taliban fired the celebratory gunfire as news broke that the resistance in Panjshir was defeated."

https://www.theepochtimes.com/mkt_breakingnews/17-killed-in-talibans-celebratory-gunfire-in-kabul-after-panjshir-take-over_3981522.html?utm_source=News&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=breaking-2021-09-04-1&mktids=8f9862541c0c4c6847f4309049301393&est=Q2au4vPiEYETeZv3tJyQJS%2B%2BX%2BCivIM0cuBbvbBG%2FsKQEzPpkQpVDkgDpstWuvs%3D


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Everyone seems to be short-staffed. Hiring signs everywhere, panhandlers and homeless everywhere. Seems like those problems could solve each other, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> That would require adherence to a level of logic society hasn t yet evolved to handle.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


The Greatest Generation did pretty well post-WWII. History repeats itself. Progressives seem to be following the lead of the Roman Empire, eh?


----------



## bigblockyeti

^ That's crazy, I wonder if there would be more bullet conservation had we not provided them with billions $$(if not trillions) of USA tax payer funded weapons?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ^ That s crazy, I wonder if there would be more bullet conservation had we not provided them with billions $$(if not trillions) of USA tax payer funded weapons?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Good question. We armed them when they were fighting Russia.

Meanwhile China is limiting Free-Dumb ;-)

"China will prohibit non-masculine men from appearing on TV, according to a new regulation.

"Broadcasters must 'resolutely put an end to sissy men and other abnormal esthetics,' the TV regulator said," reports The Associated Press. The regulations are reportedly designed to "vigorously promote excellent Chinese traditional culture, revolutionary culture and advanced socialist culture."

Furthermore, "vulgar internet celebrities" are not to be promoted. The move seems to reflect "official concern that Chinese pop stars, influenced by the sleek, girlish look of some South Korean and Japanese singers and actors, are failing to encourage China's young men to be masculine enough," reports AP.

The ban comes as the Communist state announced new regulations on video games as well.

Starting on Friday, minors will be limited to three hours of online gaming per week, and the three hours can only be played on weekends, during specified time slots. "

https://www.dailywire.com/news/china-bans-non-masculine-men-from-tv?itm_source=parsely-api&utm_campaign=daily_shapiro&utm_medium=email&utm_source=housefile&utm_content=news


----------



## Peteybadboy

I do enjoy this Forum.

All the coming and going and so many different thoughts/insights. Good stuff.

I'm glad Gunny got the 12k.

BTW we tied the girls. Just two couples Bill and I hold I one win lead for the 2021 season. I was sublime on the back 9 shooting even par.

Watching the Solheim Cup USA v Europe on US soil. Good stuff.

Dinner and Cards tonight.


----------



## moke

Congrats Gunny on 12K….I don't always say a lot, but I read it every day!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Our looking at this Mustang my son wants to buy.


----------



## bandit571

This is the first time in over 6 years straight, that I haven't gone to the West Liberty, OH Liberty Tractor Fest….usually put in a couple miles, walking through all the vendors….in search of some rusty old tools….and usually find quite a few. Knee problems this year, means I can't walk around down there…..well…there is always next year,eh?

Rainy outside…stinky rain….not a storm, just a steady slow-moving rain squall…

just can't get used to all this sitting around….may have to change my nickname to NUMBass….


----------



## pottz

> Our looking at this Mustang my son wants to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


nice looking ride gunny,how much they want for it.used cars here right now are crazy high due to the lack of new inventory,they cant get the computor chips needed too run everything.great time to sell or trade in.


----------



## pottz

just finished up a swmbo project,for today that is,couple more to go.she was tired of the tile backsplash in the kitchen. spent most of the morning roto hammering the old tile off,than got about 6 sheets of the new installed.it's on 12"x12" sheets,a mosaic style.lots of cuts to do,never worked with sheet tiles before,gonna be fun. ;-(((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Local police highlights report for this week. Exciting times for law enforcement with limited response capabilities in WA State. A few miles southeast of here the son of the victim of a home invasion shot and killed one invader, 3 more fled.

In ********************tatle, a 58-year-old lady was shot during a robbery while crossing a busy street at an elementary school. The County sheriff is looking for an arsonist who set fire to a home twice in the last 2 weeks. A couple of miles from here there was an armed carjacking in mid-afternoon. The following day the local police saw the 2016 Lexus but under state law pursuit was not allowed. They have started posting explanations on Facebook about why the state law does not allow them to pursue and apprehend most criminals under WA's new laws.

At the Grocery outlet on Pacific and S 330th, there was a random shooting at police yesterday. This is a popular area for criminals with raids several times a week. The mayor is working to welcome Afghan refugees to the area. I am wondering if they will have been safer in Afghanistan?

They were able to book an auto thief in the King County jail. Seconds booking in 2 weeks. He has 15 prior convictions since 2010. Research shows it takes approximately 50 stolen cars to get a conviction. He should have stolen at least 750 cars in the last decade. I gathered signatures for a 3 Strikes You Are Out initiative in the 90s. It passed overwhelmingly. ;-) The legislature started chipping away at it 2 years later as soon as it was legal to do so. I wonder how many strikes are required to be out today? Obviously more than 15 ;-(


----------



## splintergroup

Sounds like another day in paradise! 8^)

The "big city" near here (Abq.) has a problem with tracking collars. Apparently it came out that they are only monitored 8-5. Weekends and holidays off.

A charged murderer was let out with one and they are shocked he ran off.


----------



## moke

Topa, How can these folks, Judges, Law makers, City Councilors, and finance managers (setting budgets) think ANY of this is making Seattle/Washington a better place?


----------



## RichT

> Topa, How can these folks, Judges, Law makers, City Councilors, and finance managers (setting budgets) think ANY of this is making Seattle/Washington a better place?
> 
> - moke


They obviously don't care. It's the same in other cities like Portland, San Francisco, Chicago, DC, NYC, Detroit…

I wonder if there's a common thread among them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, How can these folks, Judges, Law makers, City Councilors, and finance managers (setting budgets) think ANY of this is making Seattle/Washington a better place?
> 
> - moke


I have no idea. Seattle city diversity training says job performance, education, saving money, secure retirement, traditional family, safety, most everything that makes a civilized society function is White Supremacy. I'm beginning to believe this is the ********************tatle controlled state legislature's solution to that issue.

Retired couple in downtown: "After moving into a downtown high-rise from the suburbs in 2013 to take advantage of the vibrant atmosphere and walkability of Seattle's urban core, Ted and Priscilla Tanase are now looking to rent a place on the Eastside to temporarily escape the open-air drug use, lawlessness and filth that's led them to feel unsafe when they walk out their front door.

"We're going to live away for a year and see what happens," said Ted Tanase, 79. "I just need a break from here. We have four adult kids and none of them think it's safe." "

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/two-truths-to-downtown-seattle-living-vibrant-diverse-atmosphere-butts-up-against-drug-use-street-crime/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sounds like another day in paradise! 8^)
> 
> The "big city" near here (Abq.) has a problem with tracking collars. Apparently it came out that they are only monitored 8-5. Weekends and holidays off.
> 
> A charged murderer was let out with one and they are shocked he ran off.
> 
> - splintergroup


I don't believe we have a tracking collar problem here. They release everyone on probation, bail, or their own recognizance if they cannot afford bail. When they don't show up, they issue a warrant to restart the process. That solves the criminal record problem. No convictions, no record, eh?



> They obviously don t care. It s the same in other cities like Portland, San Francisco, Chicago, DC, NYC, Detroit…
> 
> I wonder if there s a common thread among them.
> 
> - Rich


There is an obvious common denominator ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Our looking at this Mustang my son wants to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


What year is that? I bought my son one when he was in college. I think it was 90 or 91. He still has it. He had a 73 Mach I but it needed restoration and he knew he would never get to it and nowhere to store it out of th weather.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*12,000 catch up…*

The prelude-- Friday- my cat got sick and needed medical attention- 5pm tried to go after hours 24 - SUPRISE- sorry we are full… Finally, I went to one- They took Petey in the back came out, and said no immediate treatment was available. Gave me a list of 6 other clinics that may be able to assist.

*12,000- I knew it was close… Regardless, "We made it"*

My disappointment was in the tactics used to try to trap LeeRoy… (epithet "a 16 yr/old") Then he exited… a true gentleman and friend

And nobody claimed the 5 Hot Pockets that I bet on LeeRoy… Hmmmm

*ONTO 13,000…. Subjects:* September birthdays, hardships, and woodworking?


----------



## pottz

> *12,000 catch up…*
> 
> The prelude-- Friday- my cat got sick and needed medical attention- 5pm tried to go after hours 24 - SUPRISE- sorry we are full… Finally, I went to one- They took Petey in the back came out, and said no immediate treatment was available. Gave me a list of 6 other clinics that may be able to assist.
> 
> *12,000- I knew it was close… Regardless, "We made it"*
> 
> My disappointment was in the tactics used to try to trap LeeRoy… (epithet "a 16 yr/old") Then he exited… a true gentleman and friend
> 
> And nobody claimed the 5 Hot Pockets that I bet on LeeRoy… Hmmmm
> 
> *ONTO 13,000…. Subjects:* September birthdays, hardships, and woodworking?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*My disappointment was in the tactics used to try to trap LeeRoy… (epithet "a 16 yr/old") *
trap him ? i called his bs and he ran.enough said dw.you really wanna relive last night ?lets move on ok.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

We shall move on, but no comment on my sick cat? Anyway, let's move on…

*Pete and Chasten Buttigieg welcome twins*

https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/570854-pete-and-chasten-buttigieg-welcome-twins


----------



## pottz

> We shall move on, but no comment on my sick cat? Anyway, let s move on…
> 
> *Pete and Chasten Buttigieg welcome twins*
> 
> https://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/570854-pete-and-chasten-buttigieg-welcome-twins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry, your comments over ran your issues.i feel for you about your cat,if it was the beagle id be the same and i know youd be their in spirit for me.i hope all is well.


----------



## corelz125

The mayor of NYC thinks he's doing and did a great job. I have no idea what he sees. Must of done a lot of hallucinogenic drugs.
I use a grinder to cut sheet tile. Easiest way to do it. Wet saw no good.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> My disappointment was in the tactics used to try to trap LeeRoy… (epithet "a 16 yr/old")
> trap him ? *i called his bs* and he ran.enough said dw.you really wanna relive last night ?lets move on ok.
> 
> - pottz


You were just a poor sport! Probably drunk again.


----------



## pottz

> My disappointment was in the tactics used to try to trap LeeRoy… (epithet "a 16 yr/old")
> trap him ? *i called his bs* and he ran.enough said dw.you really wanna relive last night ?lets move on ok.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You were just a poor sport! Probably drunk again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


how about we call a truce leeroy,and move on ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LeeRoy removed me as a buddy… I will say no more on this man…


----------



## pottz

> LeeRoy removed me as a buddy… I will say no more on this man…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you were warned my friend !


----------



## RichT

> LeeRoy removed me as a buddy… I will say no more on this man…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> you were warned my friend !
> 
> - pottz


Guys… Seriously, you need to get a grip and focus on more important issues than whether someone dissed you, failed to respect the Sanctity of The Thread, or whatever.

You're grown men. Act like it.

Trashing LeeRoy for busting your chops (which he did superbly) is such a waste of time. It'd be funny if it weren't so sad. But the fact is, he played you like a fiddle-and you let him. Think about that.


----------



## pottz

> LeeRoy removed me as a buddy… I will say no more on this man…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> you were warned my friend !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Guys… Seriously, you need to get a grip and focus on more important issues than whether someone dissed you, failed to respect the Sanctity of The Thread, or whatever.
> 
> You re grown men. Act like it.
> 
> Trashing LeeRoy for busting your chops (which he did superbly) is such a waste of time. It d be funny if it weren t so sad. But the fact is, he played you like a fiddle-and you let him. Think about that.
> 
> - Rich


i have thought about it rich and realized what a childish man he is.i dont want people like that in my life.he played dw too,and i warned him.what kind of real man plays people like that.so does that make him superior to us? i think it's damn sad a man gets his kicks jacking with people like he does.gunny's is a thread made up of people i like too call my friends.when someone comes on and plays us us like a fiddle as you call it,do you think thats right,i think it's pathetic.you tell me what you think makes a decent person ? he's not on my list anymore.if you really wanna know why im tired of his nonsense let me know and we'll pm ?


----------



## RichT

> if you really wanna know why im tired of his nonsense let me know and we ll pm ?
> 
> - pottz


No need, Larry. You made my point for me.


----------



## pottz

> if you really wanna know why im tired of his nonsense let me know and we ll pm ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No need, Larry. You made my point for me.
> 
> - Rich


really ? so he's your hero i guess because he's good at "playing" people like a fiddle.a great trait to have.ok thats fine.if you only want his side stick with it.


----------



## RichT

> really ? so he s your hero i guess because he s good at "playing" people like a fiddle.a great trait to have.ok thats fine.if you only want his side stick with it.
> 
> - pottz


Listen to yourself. I cannot understand the passion. Have you never teased or played anyone on here? I think you have. So have I. So did LeeRoy.

Problem is, you were the victim, and now you're butt-hurt. I'm not on anyone's side, I'm just looking at what's transpired and wondering why all the drama.

Let's turn this back around to you, Larry. Why is all of this so important to you? How has it affected your life to such an extreme that you're so upset?


----------



## pottz

> really ? so he s your hero i guess because he s good at "playing" people like a fiddle.a great trait to have.ok thats fine.if you only want his side stick with it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Listen to yourself. I cannot understand the passion. Have you never teases or played anyone on here? I think you have. So have I. So did LeeRoy.
> 
> Problem is, you were the victim, and now you re butt-hurt. I m not on anyone s side, I m just looking at what s transpired and wondering why all the drama.
> 
> Let s turn this back around to you, Larry. Why is all of this so important to you? How has it affected your life to such an extreme that you re so upset?
> 
> - Rich


like i said if you really wanna know we can pm this.you dont get it ?


----------



## RichT

> like i said if you really wanna know we can pm this.you dont get it ?
> 
> - pottz


No need. I get it. I just don't like it or see its value in the big scheme of things.


----------



## pottz

> like i said if you really wanna know we can pm this.you dont get it ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No need. I get it. I just don t like it or see its value in the big scheme of things.
> 
> - Rich


then it doesn't matter.i dont like it either, i just deal with it.friendships are very precious too me,i take it very seriously.sadly many dont….................


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Is getting an award for #12000 post on a coffee lounge thread on a woodworking forum anything like getting a graduation diploma from *kindergarten*?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Or is it a case of a load of *juvenile* attendees?


> Everything *immaginable* is ON TOPIC ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


My *imagination* would relegate this blog to the other *banned two*!


> I do enjoy this Forum…
> - Peteybadboy


Hmm.. Maybe you should pick up a hobby… something stupid like *golf!.*


> Our looking at this Mustang my son wants to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*So… buy it for him!*


> ...*My disappointment was in the tactics used to try to trap LeeRoy… (epithet "a 16 yr/old") *
> tr ap him ? i called his bs and he ran.enough said dw.you really wanna relive last night ?lets move on ok.
> 
> - pottz


You *scheemer you*... you'd make *Wendy* an honorable *wife*!


----------



## pottz

> Is getting an award for #12000 post on a coffee lounge thread on a woodworking forum anything like getting a graduation diploma from *kindergarten*?
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Or is it a case of a load of *juvenile* attendees?
> 
> Everything *immaginable* is ON TOPIC ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> My *imagination* would relegate this blog to the other *banned two*!
> 
> I do enjoy this Forum…
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Hmm.. Maybe you should pick up a hobby… something stupid like *golf!.*
> 
> Our looking at this Mustang my son wants to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *So… buy it for him!*
> 
> ...*My disappointment was in the tactics used to try to trap LeeRoy… (epithet "a 16 yr/old") *
> tr ap him ? i called his bs and he ran.enough said dw.you really wanna relive last night ?lets move on ok.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You *scheemer you*... you d make *Wendy* an honorable *wife*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


oh my god duckie where have you been my friend.if anyone can straighten this mess out,or make it worse it's you brother.lets have some fun!


----------



## RichT

> then it doesn t matter.i dont like it either, i just deal with it.friendships are very precious too me,i take it very seriously.sadly many dont….................
> 
> - pottz


I take friendships seriously too. Frankly, this isn't about LeeRoy specifically. But that's another topic.

Hey pottz, what's the most important thing here on LumberJocks? It is my feelings, or yours? That would be kind of selfish.

You and I both are targets of some pretty senseless attacks. I won't name names, but good grief, talk about absurd claims. We get told we didn't say what we clearly said right there in print. We get misquoted, and inferences made about what we supposedly meant.

If you can handle that, a prankster shouldn't even faze you in the slightest. So there, in a nutshell, is what I don't get about all of the drama here.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Okay people, lets make some sawdust.

But maybe tomorrow, I am exhausted from the 2 millions questions I fielded today from my son about his car.

LOL


----------



## pottz

> then it doesn t matter.i dont like it either, i just deal with it.friendships are very precious too me,i take it very seriously.sadly many dont….................
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I take friendships seriously too. Frankly, this isn t about LeeRoy specifically. But that s another topic.
> 
> Hey pottz, what s the most important thing here on LumberJocks? It is my feelings, or yours? That would be kind of selfish.
> 
> You and I both are targets of some pretty senseless attacks. I won t name names, but good grief, talk about absurd claims. We get told we didn t say what we clearly said right there in print. We get misquoted, and inferences made about what we supposedly meant.
> 
> If you can handle that, a prankster shouldn t even faze you in the slightest. So there, in a nutshell, is what I don t get about all of the drama here.
> 
> - Rich


yeah weve both been to hell and back many times my friend,and i say that with meaning! hey we'll get over this,not my first rodeo.leeroy has pm'd me and ive responded sharing our feelings.lets see where it goes.i expressed i dont hate anyone nor hold grudges againts anyone.im open too ending this waste of time and friendship.stay tuned buddy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My *imagination* would relegate this blog to the other *banned two*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


No doubt most of us could ;-( *PG* is the name of the game ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I always root for the Ag school, WSU in the Apple Cup to beat U of W. Today in the biggest embarrassment in U of W football history, Montana beat them 13/7 ;-)) Montana held a 1-17-1 overall record against Washington before today ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Simple Pleasures…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- as for football I like the SEC area- * Alabama and the Georgia v. Clemson was a good one. Fans back in the stadiums I guess that COVID is missing… [:>}

*Electric cars are coming- good or bad?*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/alex-jones-exposes-electric-car-charging-stations-in-austin-texas/

*SMARTWATCHES TRACK OUR HEALTH. SMART TOILETS AREN'T TOO FAR BEHIND.*
https://www.wsj.com/articles/smartwatches-track-our-health-smart-toilets-arent-too-far-behind-11630771201










*Being overweight may actually protect against life-threatening infections*
https://www.studyfinds.org/overweight-protects-against-bacterial-infections/










*Finally Cryptocurrencies-* FYI article
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2021/09/03/climate/bitcoin-carbon-footprint-electricity.html


----------



## 987Ron

Said my good morning to Grandfather Sun. Ask for a nice day full of friendship and care. Hope it works.
Coffee on the porch 69 out but 88 later, sunny,still, birds active. Duke is even being good, that won't last.

Petey, One of the golfers just ran over several of the out of bound stakes along this side of the fairway with the golf cart…stakes are 4×4 wood posts sunk about 12 inches, 18 inches high. Wonder what the cart looks like.

Wife just brought breakfast out, muffins, scrabbled eggs with peppers and onions. She turned her computer on to the
morning prayers from the Canterbury Cathedral person in England…...so later


----------



## bandit571

Leftovers for Lunch? Bag of frozen Potatoes O'Brian …pund of shredded Roast Beef…1/4 of a green bell pepper,diced…Leftover white onion, diced, leftover Green Onion, Diced…leftover Mushrooms, diced

Italian seasoning, big sprinkle
Worchestershire sauce, BIG dash
Garlic powder, BIG sprinkle.
A big splash of veggie oil

Had 1/2 a jar of "Pizza Sauce" to pour in after the rest had been fried for a little bit..Once the sauce comes to a boil, it is ready to ladle out into a few large bowls…garnish with shredded cheese.

Skillet Lunch, anyone?

Can't work in the shop, might as well do some cooking, instead..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Is Your 'Go Bag' Ready?*










Climate-related emergencies like hurricanes, fires and floods are becoming more frequent. Here's how to prepare whether you need to evacuate or hunker down.
https://www.nytimes.com/2021/09/02/well/go-bag-essentials.html


----------



## GR8HUNTER

we are getting *CLOSER* :<))))))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- it looks like Bandit is joining our culinary club…

Last night- shop or kitchen… I made a baked Ravioli casserole,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> we are getting *CLOSER* :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Great update- thx for keeping us updated…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LOOKS YUMMY ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :<))))


----------



## bandit571

I think I just gained a couple pounds, just looking at it…


----------



## corelz125

Two nuns were shopping in a food store and happened to be passing the beer and liquor section.

One asks the other if she would like a beer.

The other nun answered that would be good, but that she would be queasy about purchasing it.

The first nun said that she would handle it and picked up a six pack and took it to the cashier.

The cashier had a surprised look and the first nun said, "This is for washing our hair."

The cashier without blinking an eye, reached under the counter and put a package of pretzel sticks in the bag with the beer saying, "Here, don't forget the curlers."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 on the joke


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Is Your 'Go Bag' Ready?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Climate-related emergencies like hurricanes, fires and floods are becoming more frequent. Here's how to prepare whether you need to evacuate or hunker down.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/09/02/well/go-bag-essentials.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have been trying to get a disaster plan in place for over a decade but the chity will not cooperate. ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* those smartwatches tracking health give our grandsons credit for walking when they play video games ;-) Smart has been outsmarted ;-))

+1 more on the joke


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *DW* those smartwatches tracking health give our grandsons credit for walking when they play video games ;-) Smart has been outsmarted ;-))
> 
> +1 more on the joke
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

coin changer often used on the old busses, etc. Haven't seen one in years. Worn on the belt.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I am seeing more emojis on this forum. May this help those who don't understand their meanings…

*25 Secret Meanings Of Popular Emoji*


----------



## 987Ron

I was thinking of writing a dog training book….well actually a dog owners how to book. I only have the outline for 11 chapters so far and would appreciate any ideas you might have to increase the size of the book. Credit would of course be given to anyone giving ideas that are used. Co-authorship for any full chapters written. A Cat owners manual could be done as well. Then we would have one of those sets of books in a box thing.

Chapter ideas so far are:

How to not slip and fall from drool on a tile floor.
How to get meat out of the fridge with out the dog getting it first.
How to wash your hands after playing fetch with the dog
How to not trip walking past and over a dog,,,2 dogs
How to get out of the way when the dog sees the cat is loose.
How to pooper scoop in a leaf covered yard
How to clean the inside windows in the car after taking the dog to the vet
How to clean up after poo, pee, vomit and slobber in the house on carpet, beds, furniture.
How to get an outdoor griddle or grill cooled down and covered before the dog gets in the grease pan
How to get dog hair out of shoes, shower drains, clothing, furniture, Ford car carpet, etc
How to make cookies and other snacks not look like dog treats to the dog

Any and all suggestions other than get rid of the dog/cat appreciated. A complete section on peanut butter is a top priority.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Any and all suggestions other than get rid of the dog/cat appreciated.
> 
> - 987Ron


Death then all earthly woes are gone… (seriously)


----------



## splintergroup

How to convince dogs that an outdoor shampoo and bath can be FUN (even if they are "water" dogs)

UPS guys are Mommy and Daddy's friend

The cats litter box is not a source of treats (breaded cat box crunchys)

Daddy's comfy chair is not your doggy bed.

Oh this is just so ripe for content 8^)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

How to play fetch. Do not throw if the dog is behind you. A friend saw a big German Shepard in a housing development where he was delivering concrete. There was a stick laying on the ground. It was on a hill, the dog was uphill, but he could throw the stick further downhill. When he threw it the dog ran between his legs and knocked him flat on his hind end ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> How to play fetch. Do not throw if the dog is behind you. A friend saw a big German Shepard in a housing development where he was delivering concrete. There was a stick laying on the ground. It was on a hill, the dog was uphill, but he could throw the stick further downhill. When he threw it the dog ran between his legs and knocked him flat on his hind end ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I tripped over the cat the other day- yet we love them…

Dog in fresh concrete is a good one…


----------



## splintergroup

Teaching the cat/dog not to follow you while leading you is difficult


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Teaching the cat/dog not to follow you while leading you is difficult
> 
> - splintergroup


A cat will never accept responsibility… They know where they want to go but do you…


----------



## splintergroup

As the saying goes, dogs have masters, cats have staff.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Chuck told me one of the other drivers suspected his wife might be cheating. He drove past the house and found a car in the driveway. He filled it with concrete ;-) The tires popped. It was set up before anything could be done ;-)) The company did not charge him for the concrete. That really did happen at least once.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW not really focused here today, if you lost a cat I am sorry. They are family too.

Gunny yes to saw dust, one more round of golf and then in the shop. I need focus guys.

Ron funny on the book, seems like a seller. If i can chip in I will.

My dawg is a sleep. It's light out but right behind him

Solheim cup US down 7 to 9 singles matches tomorrow 12 points up for grabs tomorrow. only those strong will win. good stuff


----------



## pottz

> +1 on the joke
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+2


----------



## pottz

well just finished up day two of tile hell.started the morning out running to lowes to get more tile and a sponge,old one fell apart.didn't get as much done as hoped for,after doing all the tile i could without a saw i pulled out my 28+ year old tile saw.well one cut and it started sparking and smoking,back to lowes for a new one.if i ever do a mosaic tile,the ones with little pices attached to a mesh backing,im callin a tile guy.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... not my first *rodeo*...
> - pottz


Yet I haven't seen you solve this puzzle….



  






Clicking on the picture won't solve it, but it'll take you away to the *funny farm*...



> ... or hold grudges againts anyone…
> - pottz


Then why pick on this defenseless duck all the time… 








In *duck speak*.... *"why are people so unkind?"*


----------



## pottz

> ... not my first *rodeo*...
> - pottz
> 
> Yet I haven t seen you solve this puzzle….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clicking on the picture won t solve it, but it ll take you away to the *funny farm*...
> 
> ... or hold grudges againts anyone…
> - pottz
> 
> Then why pick on this defenseless duck all the time…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In *duck speak*.... *"why are people so unkind?"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


oh duckie when i stop picking on you is when the bromance is over my friend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck- while you are around- I just purchased a CO2 extinguisher for the laser… great advice…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well just finished up day two of tile hell.started the morning out running to lowes to get more tile and a sponge,old one fell apart.didn t get as much done as hoped for,after doing all the tile i could without a saw i pulled out my 28+ year old tile saw.well one cut and it started sparking and smoking,back to lowes for a new one.if i ever do a mosaic tile,the ones with little pices attached to a mesh backing,im callin a tile guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


+1 very nice and tile setting is an art… or you may want to try this…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> well just finished up day two of tile hell.started the morning out running to lowes to get more tile and a sponge,old one fell apart.didn t get as much done as hoped for,after doing all the tile i could without a saw i pulled out my 28+ year old tile saw.well one cut and it started sparking and smoking,back to lowes for a new one.if i ever do a mosaic tile,the ones with little pices attached to a mesh backing,im callin a tile guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


Lookin' good pottz, but be careful! A homeowner shot and killed a tile man here over the price of his tile work ;-(


----------



## 987Ron

Home from the son's house, free meal. Granddaughter and fiance visiting for the weekend. 2 Corgis in the same house, and they do not get along with each other, litter mates even.

Thanks for the additions to the book. We may have to have Volume I and II cat volume also. Fun stuff.

Nite all.


----------



## pottz

> well just finished up day two of tile hell.started the morning out running to lowes to get more tile and a sponge,old one fell apart.didn t get as much done as hoped for,after doing all the tile i could without a saw i pulled out my 28+ year old tile saw.well one cut and it started sparking and smoking,back to lowes for a new one.if i ever do a mosaic tile,the ones with little pices attached to a mesh backing,im callin a tile guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Lookin good pottz, but be careful! A homeowner shot and killed a tile man here over the price of his tile work ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


why do you think im doing it myself-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

So my son buys a used 99 Mustang, and I get to work on it. LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Till 2130.


----------



## pottz

> So my son buys a used 99 Mustang, and I get to work on it. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thats what dads are for gunny-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Pottz gotta use a grinder cutting that stuff. Looks like marble you got there cuts even easier than glass tile.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz gotta use a grinder cutting that stuff. Looks like marble you got there cuts even easier than glass tile.
> 
> - corelz125


ive got a small 4.5" water cooled tile saw.that marble tends too chip the edges easy,gotta go slow.ill get there,real time consuming.


----------



## corelz125

Grouting back splashes sucks to


----------



## pottz

> Grouting back splashes sucks to
> 
> - corelz125


hell im looking forward to that,that will be easy compared to the hundreds of cuts i gotta do.


----------



## pottz

hey anyone awake yet?


----------



## bandit571

No…..


----------



## pottz

> No…..
> 
> - bandit571


me neither,a long day.play us some good rock to wake me up.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1


----------



## pottz

> +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


gunny's assistant ! good for those hard to reach spots or when you drop something in a tight spot-lol.


----------



## RichT

> So my son buys a used 99 Mustang, and I get to work on it. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


And you love every minute of it. C'mon, admit it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- thanks for thinking about my cat Petey. He turned out to be OK but the emergency vet was full and could not help me… We caught a blessing…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> gunny s assistant ! good for those hard to reach spots or when you drop something in a tight spot-lol.
> 
> - pottz


No worry about rodents eating the wires…


----------



## pottz

> +1
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> gunny s assistant ! good for those hard to reach spots or when you drop something in a tight spot-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No worry about rodents eating the wires…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


oh yeah,one of my sales reps had a bunch of wiring and hoses eaten by rats,cost him a bunch.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

ZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> So my son buys a used 99 Mustang, and I get to work on it. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> And you love every minute of it. C mon, admit it.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Been outside enjoying a good brandy and cigar with my son. After a hard days work, well earned. LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey anyone awake yet?
> 
> - pottz


No, but slowly coming back ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> +1
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> gunny s assistant ! good for those hard to reach spots or when you drop something in a tight spot-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No worry about rodents eating the wires…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


They ate our 5th wheel, totaled it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Been outside enjoying a good brandy and cigar with my son. After a hard days work, well earned. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## pottz

> ZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Been outside enjoying a good brandy and cigar with my son. After a hard days work, well earned. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


amen brother,out on the patio enjoying a good glass of wine by the fire.a beautiful socal summer night,just a t shirt and shorts listening to kenny chesney.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Ron, love the book idea. Will work on suggestions for the cat version


----------



## pottz

duplicate


----------



## bigblockyeti

> So my son buys a used 99 Mustang, and I get to work on it. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


 That thing isn't going to swap its own engine to what it was supposed to be!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all,

Boys lost to the Girls yesterday. I shot 37 on the back but so did my wife (with 6 shots off) that is killer good.

Gunny amazing energy to work on that car!

Series is 7-8 woman. Another match and a labor day tournament today.

The finals at the Solheim cup is today. 12 singles matches U.S. down 2 points. Each match is worth a point. 1/2 point for a tie.

Lost a friend Bob Nunn (he was in his 90's) he was a gym rat and an inspiration. His heart just gave out. RIP Bob.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Up early and out with the dog, coffee and fetch time. Pretty nice out early this am.

The cat in car. About 198? left the house in Okla. City hot summer day and drove south to see a customer about 40 miles. Short visit and stopped at a gas station. While filling the car hear a strange noise from the engine compartment. Opened the hood and there was our cat, Tom, tangled in the wiring behind the headlight. Got him out, hoping he would be docile and not bolt off. Quite calm cat meowing constantly, put him in the car with some water and started home, Cat hid under the car seat and was quiet. I would call him and ask "Tom, you're not going to die on me are you, still alive?" Got a meow every so often as an answer. Hour later got him home and inside, never seemed to bother him and he showed no signs of riding in the engine compartment at highway speeds for about 45 to 60 minutes. He did drink a lot of water. Ford with a 390 V8 temp high 90s or more.


----------



## 987Ron

Another Chapter for the book. Happened this am. When getting out of the shower and drying off how to protect ones private areas from a large dogs nose that is the same level.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Another Chapter for the book. Happened this am. When getting out of the shower and drying off how to protect ones private areas from a large dogs nose that is the same level.
> 
> - 987Ron


Peanut butter


----------



## corelz125

The dog gets kicked out of the bathroom when I go in there. Peanut butter oh boy. Hear stories every winter about cats getting caught up in the engine


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> +1
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> gunny s assistant ! good for those hard to reach spots or when you drop something in a tight spot-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No worry about rodents eating the wires…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> They ate our 5th wheel, totaled it.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


WHY are you working on that engine it runs PURRRRRR Fectly :<))))))))))


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….tis a Monday, we'll leave it at that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*15 Insane Products You'd Never Be Allowed To Buy Nowadays*
https://www.buzzfeed.com/parahax/9-bizarre-products-that-could-not-be-sold-today-avdw?epik=dj0yJnU9YnJZU244YWNDekNKR0QwTmhaV1ZETElneHpaOVlIaDQmcD0wJm49RzVHcWZieEcyREhScmhkbmNYYnE1QSZ0PUFBQUFBR0UyTmZz


----------



## 987Ron

Item found in Nabisco Shredded Wheat Boxes in the 1950s not found today. Ate a lot of it as a kid to get the uities and didn't even like shreaded wheat that much. Straight Arrow was a radio series, along with Sky King, Captain Midnight and others. Still got my Captain Midnight secret decoder someplace.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Item found in Nabisco Shredded Wheat Boxes in the 1950s not found today. Ate a lot of it as a kid to get the uities and didn t even like shreaded wheat that much. Straight Arrow was a radio series, along with Sky King, Captain Midnight and others. Still got my Captain Midnight secret decoder someplace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


ahhhhh YOUTH :<))))))


----------



## RichT

> Item found in Nabisco Shredded Wheat Boxes in the 1950s not found today. Ate a lot of it as a kid to get the uities and didn t even like shreaded wheat that much. Straight Arrow was a radio series, along with *Sky King*, Captain Midnight and others. Still got my Captain Midnight secret decoder someplace.
> 
> - 987Ron


Does anyone else find the relationship with his niece, Penny, a little suspicious?


----------



## 987Ron

Sky King was never one I cared for much…..maybe that's why.


----------



## 987Ron

Although they are still sold even on Amazon you do not see kids out playing with them as we did as kids. Loved my Red Ryder BB gun.


----------



## RichT

> Although they are still sold even on Amazon you do not see kids out playing with them as we did as kids. Loved my Red Ryder BB gun.
> 
> - 987Ron


I used to walk around our suburban neighborhood with one and ping the steel trash cans or whatever looked like a fun target. Occasionally some grump would yell at us, but the police never showed up.

Boy, how things have changed. Today the SWAT team would show up.


----------



## 987Ron

Growing up in Oklahoma the Parents house was near a small creek. On past the creek more houses, one was Pete Wilson one of the local policemen. When we were playing with the BB guns around the creek he often would come down and shoot the BB guns with us. Always brought a couple of tubes of BBs. Showed us the various stances with the guns. Wonderful man.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Although they are still sold even on Amazon you do not see kids out playing with them as we did as kids. Loved my Red Ryder BB gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


We had BB gun and a .22 by the time I was about 12. The standard was what is wrong with a kid without a BB gun?

In the fall the FFA sold ammo for hunting season as a fundraiser. Try that at school today ;-)))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Another Chapter for the book. Happened this am. When getting out of the shower and drying off how to protect ones private areas from a large dogs nose that is the same level.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *15 Insane Products You d Never Be Allowed To Buy Nowadays*
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/parahax/9-bizarre-products-that-could-not-be-sold-today-avdw?epik=dj0yJnU9YnJZU244YWNDekNKR0QwTmhaV1ZETElneHpaOVlIaDQmcD0wJm49RzVHcWZieEcyREhScmhkbmNYYnE1QSZ0PUFBQUFBR0UyTmZz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


False advertising. The site doesn't sell those glasses ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all. Up early and out with the dog, coffee and fetch time. Pretty nice out early this am.
> 
> The cat in car. About 198? left the house in Okla. City hot summer day and drove south to see a customer about 40 miles. Short visit and stopped at a gas station. While filling the car hear a strange noise from the engine compartment. Opened the hood and there was our cat, Tom, tangled in the wiring behind the headlight. Got him out, hoping he would be docile and not bolt off. Quite calm cat meowing constantly, put him in the car with some water and started home, Cat hid under the car seat and was quiet. I would call him and ask "Tom, you re not going to die on me are you, still alive?" Got a meow every so often as an answer. Hour later got him home and inside, never seemed to bother him and he showed no signs of riding in the engine compartment at highway speeds for about 45 to 60 minutes. He did drink a lot of water. Ford with a 390 V8 temp high 90s or more.
> 
> - 987Ron


Lucky that cat didn't get loose.

The biggest problem we had on the farm was they would be out in the hayfield mousing when we were mowing hay. They would hear the mower coming and crouch down to hide. They usually got the end of a leg cut off.

One cat we had would walk with its tail straight up. The tip was a quarter-inch higher than the lowest electric barbwire on the fence to the pasture. The cat never learned. Some days it would get shocked several times ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *15 Insane Products You d Never Be Allowed To Buy Nowadays*
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/parahax/9-bizarre-products-that-could-not-be-sold-today-avdw?epik=dj0yJnU9YnJZU244YWNDekNKR0QwTmhaV1ZETElneHpaOVlIaDQmcD0wJm49RzVHcWZieEcyREhScmhkbmNYYnE1QSZ0PUFBQUFBR0UyTmZz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> False advertising. The site doesn t sell those glasses ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


how about this…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Still available…
https://www.mooneyesusa.com/product-p/aash00.htm

The process of shrinking a head is quite a detailed procedure similar to learning the Laser machine…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- what is your "cap" size?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- what is your "cap" size?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


huge ! everybody knows im a fat head.


----------



## pottz

well 3 days of tile hell done and back to work tomorrow.at least there i can get some rest.still didn't finish though.so many tiny pieces to cut.probably went in and out to make cuts on the wet tile saw a couple hundred times.not exaggerating ! never again.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz- what is your "cap" size?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> huge ! everybody knows im a fat head.
> 
> - pottz


*DW* can reduce it for you.

Think 4 days this week is long enough to rest up for more tile work?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- what is your "cap" size?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> huge ! everybody knows im a fat head.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *DW* can reduce it for you.
> 
> Think 4 days this week is long enough to rest up for more tile work?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i hope so,probably gonna take friday off and wrap this project up.moma doesn't like her kitchen dirty.it is lookin good though.just dont tell her i think so,im milkin the it that i was right to leave it the way it was-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This reminds me of our mayor and chity council ;-((


----------



## pottz

> This reminds me of our mayor and chity council ;-((
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


maybe even more so,when your dead at least it ends.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This reminds me of our mayor and chity council ;-((
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> maybe even more so,when your dead at least it ends.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> well 3 days of tile hell done and back to work tomorrow.at least there i can get some rest.still didn t finish though.so many tiny pieces to cut.probably went in and out to make cuts on the wet tile saw a couple hundred times.not exaggerating ! never again.
> 
> - pottz


I feel ya on the going to work to get some rest thing. Exhausted myself from fixing the Mustang all weekend. LOL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- what is your "cap" size?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> huge ! everybody knows im a fat head.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *DW can reduce it for you.*
> 
> Think 4 days this week is long enough to rest up for more tile work?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1


----------



## corelz125

What was wrong,g with the car Gunny?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey and Ron- Corelz is up and about and I haven't got your updates…

Pottz- project looks good- hope to see pics upon completion. I am smiling for you are one of our younger Buzzards and I remember what a blessing it was physically to do normal projects like yours in my early 60's until recently. Keep on going and remember we have room for you up here…










You guys can say what you want but the perch isn't a forever box…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

We did not place yesterday, but we beat the girls to go 8-7 for the year.

Ron, dog and the show is funny!

Anyone else work with someone that was crazy when off their meds? The guy had a shrunken head (not his own ha), and to be avoided.

I had a BB gun, used the bullet type to plink deer eating my shrubs. I could sneak up to about 5 feet at times.

Speaking of sneaking up on things, our 1st home was in Pelham ny, kids next door (about 10-12) used to go into the woods, I snuck up on them w a pail of water, and screamed and threw the water on them then ran! I was in my late 20's. Still cracks me up.

Sun is about to come up.

Have a good day


----------



## Peteybadboy

Update on Peg

May be doing a Tracheotomy today to help her with breathing and cutting back on Oxygen.

So maybe that is good?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> What was wrong,g with the car Gunny?
> 
> - corelz125


Front brakes and calipers. Starter. Right front control arm. Transmission mount.

He works at tire place so tires he will take care of.

Back at work today for some rest.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya…and the remains of the day to meself….

Guy coming here about..noonish to look at the roof, and give an estimate to the landlord on maybe replacing with a metal one…

Waited for the swelling around the knee to go down, before the brace went back on.

A nice and sunny 69 degrees outside…would be nice to get out and enjoy it…


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. up with the dog and coffee early. Mow today as rain tonight and the next several days, so says nasa.

Have a good day. I'll be riding the mower, no fun at all.


----------



## corelz125

Not to bad. Brakes normal wear


----------



## GR8HUNTER

a little *CLOSER* :<)))))) WITHIN ABOUT 600 NOW


----------



## bandit571

549 more posts til I hit 30K….might take a while…

No rain in sight for this week…might hit mid 80s today…with a bit of a breeze…


----------



## LeeRoyMan

822 until?
Just sayin.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

Only 1 section to go. 14 swaths. Then only 1 trip to the dump for the 8 bags full of 4 items, grass, leaves, pine needles, dog poop. 3 golf balls found. 
will have reached my goal, 1 yard mowed for 1 more week. Yeah. 92 degrees out 70% humidity. 1 tired onld man. 
2 biers later after 1 shower in 45 minutes or so. 
Numbers are numbers. No real data here 8 ounces of iced tea sure was good.


----------



## bandit571

> - Desert_Woodworker


Yep…remember taking the tubes to a store, and plugging them into a tester? Not sure I hated more, tubes with that top cap ( that the clip never seem to fit just right) or the "modern" ones without the base…pins always seemed to get bent..

Afraid that by the time this old knee gets healed up, it will be too late in the season to mow the yard, again…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 822 until?
> Just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


I don't know about the 13,000 thing. Kinda bad luck number ya know?

LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 822 until?
> Just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> I don t know about the 13,000 thing. Kinda bad luck number ya know?
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Yup, not reserved for U Gunny ;-)) Do you want 77777?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Good to see the Outkast is back. Heyya (music thing there maybe the missing Brian would know?)

Just listened to Head East. I think they had one Great Song.

Good day today, worked on the feet for the box I am making for my nephews wedding gift. No prototype, jumped right in on a block of ebony. I like the excitement. But I will sleep on the next steps.

Back at the gym today. Bob Nunn you still inspire!

Speaking of music, got a Ipod touch to replace my Ipod. Got to move all the tunes over, but apple says they will help me do that.

I saw Devin is going to make a kerfing saw/plane. I am not worthy. That is amazing.

I use the Bandit method unless my bandsaw is behaving.

DW when the TV repair man came to the house, I had to watch him work. He had this tool box that opened up like a stadium. All kinds of bulbs in the tiers. I thought that will the coolest thing I ever saw at the time.

Have a good night. I might pop back to see what happing.


----------



## splintergroup

Being the imp I was as a child, I collected literally hundreds of vacuum tubes. I especially liked the old rectifiers and other large tubes from pre-war radios.

When I got my Daisy BB rifle, the tubes became the targets. Sad to think now what they might have been worth 8^/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Being the imp I was as a child, I collected literally hundreds of vacuum tubes. I especially liked the old rectifiers and other large tubes from pre-war radios.
> 
> When I got my Daisy BB rifle, the tubes became the targets. Sad to think now what they might have been worth 8^/
> 
> - splintergroup


I like the smash compared to a paper target.

Does anybody remember going to a farm and in the junk pile was an old car? People used it to shoot at…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Yep…remember taking the tubes to a store, and plugging them into a tester? Not sure I hated more, tubes with that top cap ( that the clip never seem to fit just right) or the "modern" ones without the base…pins always seemed to get bent..
> 
> Afraid that by the time this old knee gets healed up, it will be too late in the season to mow the yard, again…
> 
> - bandit571


Stay with us guy… We know that you are with us and disability is a bitch…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Peg update. Covid gone. Damage done. No vaccine. We will know more as the days pass. She has been in i c u for 3 weeks.

Horrible situation could have been avoided.

Sorry about a non woodworking post.

Needed to be said.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

and your praise report is appreciated… live for another day


----------



## pottz

> Peg update. Covid gone. Damage done. No vaccine. We will know more as the days pass. She has been in i c u for 3 weeks.
> 
> Horrible situation could have been avoided.
> 
> Sorry about a non woodworking post.
> 
> Needed to be said.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


no need to be sorry petey,most of our conversations arnt wood related anyway.glad she's getting through it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Peg update. Covid gone. Damage done. No vaccine. We will know more as the days pass. She has been in i c u for 3 weeks.
> 
> Horrible situation could have been avoided.
> 
> Sorry about a non woodworking post.
> 
> Needed to be said.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Hopefully not seriously bad damage


----------



## corelz125

Brad and Mike are two old retired widowers who reside close to each other and do constant welfare checks on each other. Much of their relationship is based on pragmatism rather than real friendship or personal affection.

One day, as he drinks his morning coffee, Mike opens the morning paper and turns to the obituaries page. He gets the shock of his life when he sees his own obituary in the column. He realizes that the query for info on him by the local newspaper several months earlier, was in preparation for this event. He correctly surmises that it is a mistaken entry from their database.

It still excites and rankles him, so he calls Brad up.

"Brad, are you up yet?" asks Mike.

Brad sleepily answers, "Yeah, but I'm only now starting my coffee."

"Brad, open the newspaper to page 31."

"Why, what's in the paper?"

"Brad, get the paper and open it to page 31 NOW!"

"Ok, Ok, I've got the paper here, so what's in page 31?"

"Brad, open the paper to page 31 already!"

"All right, don't be such a pain so early in the morning already. So, what's on page 31 that's so important?"

"Brad, look at the bottom of column 4."

"Why? What's that story on?"

"Brad, read the story on the bottom of the column already!"

"OK, OK, I'll start reading the column if you stop yelling in my ear!"

The paper rustles for a few seconds, then a long silent pause ensues…

Finally, Brad comes on the line quietly and fearfully asks, "So Mike, where are you calling me from right now?"


----------



## pottz

good one corelz.
hey if anyone is interested i was participating in the beer swap this year and it has finally ended.ive just posted my swap projects if you care to look.


----------



## 987Ron

In from the last romp with the dawg…tired….off to bed.

A very elderly lady told a fellow nursing home patron…'"All my friends have died and gone to heaven. I am so old they are probably thinking I died and didn't make it."

Utility truck out front. 9:20pm. They changed the street lights to LEDs…super bright, pole not straight, so front of house is well lite….to well lite….daughter's bedroom well lighted even when drapes are closed. He is adjusting the light to be level….hope it helps….if not black spray paint.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 on the joke and Pottz' project.


----------



## pottz

> +1 on the joke and Pottz project.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thank you and good night.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DIL lost step-mom in a motorcycle accident ;-( SWMBO's cousin out of hospital after 2 weeks now at home learning how to breathe again.

Local news showed the odds here:










Physical therapy is not making much progress ;-( Attorney told me we need injury, property loss, or fatality for the cause of action to get the chity to enforce fire, propane, structural, and safety codes. The mayor's nasty policies have succeeded. An orthopedic specialist is the next stop. All hospitals in WA are 100% full. This may be a long-drawn-out PIA. All appointments and tests are 2 months out minimum lately. Doc on news spent 4 days looking for a hospital with room for a critical cancer patient. If shoulder surgery is required, it might be years out ;-(

Physical therapy and Doctor's appointments every day this week. The mayor is having a very negative impact on Medicare, totally avoidable and preventable. Most of the money that used to go to charities is saved for legal fees. Issues have stopped my blood bank donations. She may have been responsible for some deaths too ;-(( Blood bank shortage is critical.

Good joke corelz. Bright spot in the day ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

Dawg pressed up to my leg stuffed in my chair.

Golf today, then the gym.

This afternoon going into the shop to think about legs for the box I'm working on.

Topa stick to the PT don't do more, do what they say.


----------



## 987Ron

Up late, moving slow, too much yard work yesterday…...the joy of home ownership.

Need a new shop project, one I can really get involved in. Too many fix it things for others.

Have a great week what is left of it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*PLEASE DONT FORGET ME*

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/315392#reply-5422642 :<))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all:
> 
> Dawg pressed up to my leg stuffed in my chair.
> 
> Golf today, then the gym.
> 
> This afternoon going into the shop to think about legs for the box I m working on.
> 
> Topa stick to the PT don t do more, do what they say.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Hope you get a birdie on every hole ;-)

I wish PT wanted to continue and they were successful. Their evaluation recommended an orthopedic specialist. They cannot medically justify continuing PT. ;-((

Corona went Crazy the first week of school. 
https://www.king5.com/article/news/health/coronavirus/kirkland-middle-school-asks-dozens-to-stay-home-after-positive-covid-19-test/281-a96b5b6e-1662-4efa-a83c-862ea1966e32

Fake vaccine cards will be in high demand as businesses require vaccination to enter. Now is he time to buy stock in counterfeiting companies ;-) 
https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/covid-vaccinations-required-many-king-county-businesses-october-coronvairus-pandemic/281-3a449564-5bb3-4940-aee7-681f82f07a8f


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sunset a few miles northeast ;-)) Makes me homesick ;-(


----------



## Peteybadboy

That is beautiful Topa.

I got to the GYM even though I did not want to go. That is a win in my book

BTW I love the smell of cows. Reminds me of spreading cow manure for my mom in the gardens.


----------



## 987Ron

As a teenager I would often hang out with my Grandfather on his place. As we drove his old truck up to the feed lot and start moving about the cows would come running….food time. Later years when the kids were small and we were back home visiting I took the kids to Granddads. We drove his old truck to the feed lot and before the cows started moving I called out the window loudly "Mooooooo, here cows here, moooooo" the cows came running to be fed not because of my calling. The kids did not know this and to this day they tell that Dad can call cows and they come.

Love the picture Topa…


----------



## pottz

hey anyone seen corelz lately ? he's MIA !


----------



## corelz125

I'm always in the shadows. It's been quiet in here today. What's going on I'm seeing you in more and more hand tool threads lately?


----------



## pottz

> I m always in the shadows. It s been quiet in here today. What s going on I m seeing you in more and more hand tool threads lately?
> 
> - corelz125


lol ,hey im very busy these days.where you been,ive seen you…..nowhere.


----------



## pottz

man this place is dead,come over to the beer swap thread,thats where the party is.


----------



## corelz125

I stopped by the hpoyd thread today. Be careful start hanging around that hand plane crowd you'll start looking like this. They're bad influences over there.


----------



## pottz

> I stopped by the hpoyd thread today. Be careful start hanging around that hand plane crowd you ll start looking like this. They re bad influences over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


thats just pure sickness and obsession ! someone needs a life,and immediate help ?


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> I stopped by the hpoyd thread today. Be careful start hanging around that hand plane crowd you ll start looking like this. They re bad influences over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


Fine bunch of trailer hitches you got there. What size balls?


----------



## pottz

> I stopped by the hpoyd thread today. Be careful start hanging around that hand plane crowd you ll start looking like this. They re bad influences over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Fine bunch of trailer hitches you got there. What size balls?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


i dont think you'll pull much with those ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy.

Refurbed these small handplanes my Grandfather used. Found them in Dad's toolbox, tad but rusty. Got them all sharpened back up.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Added two more LED lights to finishing room. Turned three small 7 inch diameter mount blocks for the metal outlet boxes.

First had to add more outlets.



















Before:










After


----------



## bandit571

Rehab today on the knee…making some progress….as much as we can, until they go inside to FIX the tears in there…Blood work was done….took the Boss shopping. Not much else going on.




























No..I am NOT a "Collector".....just a User…


----------



## pottz

> Added two more LED lights to finishing room. Turned three small 7 inch diameter mount blocks for the metal outlet boxes.
> 
> First had to add more outlets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah led's are the only way to go.i replaced all the tubes in my garage shop and was able to get rid of 4 8' 4 tube each lights and still be brighter.actually ive replaced every bulb in my house with led's.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> actually ive replaced every bulb in my house with led s.*
> 
> - pottz


I knew you had it in you, Bud…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I now have 12 outlets in the ceiling. 3 pods of 4 outlets each. Only using 6 so far. Plenty of room for expansion.

LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> As a teenager I would often hang out with my Grandfather on his place. As we drove his old truck up to the feed lot and start moving about the cows would come running….food time. Later years when the kids were small and we were back home visiting I took the kids to Granddads. We drove his old truck to the feed lot and before the cows started moving I called out the window loudly "Mooooooo, here cows here, moooooo" the cows came running to be fed not because of my calling. The kids did not know this and to this day they tell that Dad can call cows and they come.
> 
> Love the picture Topa…
> 
> - 987Ron


We called them in from the pasture at milking time. Sometimes they were stubborn ;-))

I spread a lot of manure. One of the first things you learn is to spread into the wind on a windy day ;-))

Dad told me when they shoveled it onto a horse-drawn spreader by hand, he decided to see how many loads he could load by hand in a day. I calculated the load to be about 1.5 yards per load. That should have been about 1.2 tons depending on the moisture content. He did it between milkings in the morning and evening. That was probably about 15 to 16 tons in approximately 10 hours.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron nice story.

Corlez HPOYD got me to buy a few. I should sell my 45 I never use it. Got some wooden planes that I have used but don't anymore.

I want to build a plane till so I can grab and use. I need to sharpen a bunch too. I can not believe how much Hand Plane knowledge you and others have. Amazing.

Gunny "finishing room" thats any place I can find. Usually the top of my table saw or outside on the granite bar top. (I agree on expansion of light, don't see like I used to)

Hey is Moke missing?

This is a picture of our Practice facility taken Sept 3rd. This is a process called "sprigging". Bermuda grass grows from the roots not seed. You take a square of sod and drop it in a shredder and the bits get rolled into the sand. (water like crazy) It practically doubles in growth per day. We will be hitting balls off it in Jan.


----------



## corelz125

Those #8s might be able to pull some weight.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, woke up late, darker morning with rain. Cooler. Rain goes away as the day goes on. 
The sun is out now.

Chore today if the hip allows: Install a 4 panel exofence (term used by dog trainer, I think) on the porch around back door. 4 panels, with one a gate. similar to a baby gate with end panels. Makes an L in our case. Idea is to keep Duke from scratching and jumping up against the back door from outside when he wants in. Hopefully this is a temporary thing.

Son volunteered me to regrip Daughter-in-laws golf clubs. Granddaughter is taking up golf as is her beau. Not used in 5-6 years and the grips are deteriorated. Adams Womens clubs. Still had all the tools, tape, and some grips. About forgot how. Shop smells of mineral spirtits, used as solvent. All doors and windows venting.
She teaches at UGA. Told her to take them to the club pro, get them sized and have them regrip them, then a lesson. Her answer "Why pay someone to do it when I have you" with a big hug. How does a Granddad say no to that. UGA has a nice arrangement for faculty on their course.

Have a great day, beware of compliments they lead to "will you do this for me" things.


----------



## sras

Been home for a few days after a week long trip to the Washington Coast - Grayland and Ocean Park.

Patio remodel is going full steam - I help where it makes sense.

Lots of shop projects as well.

Started PT on my right elbow. Years of overdoing it are catching up with me!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning-










I'll join the fans of rehabilitation- MRI results are in and I see the specialist on the 15th. My primary care said surgery most likely… I will wait until I see the specialist and discuss my options. Prayer and good thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Report: Locked Down Australians' Alcohol Intake Monitored And Restricted By The State*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/report-locked-down-australians-alcohol-intake-monitored-and-restricted-by-the-state/


----------



## pottz

sounds like the duck could be in trouble ?


----------



## bandit571

0500 WAKE the F UP! from Uncle Charles (horse), in the sore right leg, that I had to spend almost an hour trying to walk it off…..was being stubborn.

When a yard sale says TOOLS! I will try to go and at least look around…..15 tables with tools of all sorts…mainly for a Mechanic…..very few woodworking tools….I did spend $3….can help meself, I guess..









Might come in handy….

I seemed to be walking around better, without the cane getting in the way…more like Chester on Gunsmoke…Might try the stairs to the shop this weekend? we'll see…knee rehab is next on Friday morning….

May go and spend $5 for a lunch?









Sausage egg and spud and cheese Burrito….about the size of me forearm…and HOT..even without the Hot Sauce…
since this was the last of the Hot Pockets….time for the real stuff…


----------



## 987Ron

Back from the lake and a retrieve the floating disc for the Duke. Forgot to take the camera again. Next time. Pleasant day out, but humid. Hope I tired him out. Probably tired him out for maybe 15 min.

Exfence done. Now to put all the tools away, clean. Later…..


----------



## 987Ron

MRI results from Dr…..Has made appointment for me to see a specialist….hip replacement probable. Unless told otherwise by the specialist will try to put it off till the covid lessens or is over. We shall see. In the meantime will make due.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

here it is still owe friend 600 then title in in PA. IS 450 :<))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Tony


----------



## corelz125

Congrats Tony


----------



## corelz125

A man's printer started printing more and more faintly, so he called a local repair shop.

A friendly young man informed him, "Well, you could bring it in for a cleaning, but we charge $50 for that, so you might be better off just reading the manual and trying the job yourself."

Pleasantly surprised by this candor, the man said, "Thanks, son. Does your boss know that you discourage business?"

"Actually, it was my boss's idea," said the young employee. "He says that if we let people try to fix things themselves first, we end up making even more money!"


----------



## corelz125

A big city lawyer went duck hunting in rural North Wairarapa.

Eventually he shot down a bird, but it fell into a farmer's field on the other side of a fence. As the lawyer climbed over it, the elderly farmer drove up on his tractor and asked him what he was doing. The litigator responded, "I shot a duck and it fell into this field, and now I'm going to retrieve it."

The old farmer replied, "This is my property, and you are not coming over here."

The indignant lawyer said, "I am one of the best trial attorneys in New Zealand and if you don't let me get that duck, I'll sue you and take everything you own."

The old farmer smiled and said, "Apparently, you don't know how we settle disputes in North Wairarapa. We settle small disagreements like this with the 'Three Kick Rule.'"

The lawyer asked, "What is the 'Three Kick Rule'?"

The Farmer replied, "Well, because the dispute occurred on my land, I get to go first. I kick you three times, and then you kick me three times and so on, back and forth until someone gives up." The attorney quickly thought about the proposed contest and decided that he could easily take the old codger. He agreed to abide by the local custom.

The old farmer slowly climbed down from the tractor and walked up to the attorney.

His first kick planted the toe of his heavy steel-toed work boot into the lawyer's groin and dropped him to his knees!

His second kick to the midriff sent the lawyer's last meal gushing from his mouth.

The lawyer was on all fours when the farmer's third kick to his rear end, sent him face-first into a fresh cow pie.

The lawyer summoned every bit of his will and remaining strength and very slowly managed to get to his feet. Wiping his face with the arm of his jacket, he said, "Okay, you old fart. Now it's my turn."

The old farmer smiled and said, "You know what? Take the duck."


----------



## 987Ron

+1 Good one.


----------



## pottz

> here it is still owe friend 600 then title in in PA. IS 450 :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


very happy for you guys so glad you made it.


----------



## pottz

> A big city lawyer went duck hunting in rural North Wairarapa.
> 
> Eventually he shot down a bird, but it fell into a farmer's field on the other side of a fence. As the lawyer climbed over it, the elderly farmer drove up on his tractor and asked him what he was doing. The litigator responded, "I shot a duck and it fell into this field, and now I'm going to retrieve it."
> 
> The old farmer replied, "This is my property, and you are not coming over here."
> 
> The indignant lawyer said, "I am one of the best trial attorneys in New Zealand and if you don't let me get that duck, I'll sue you and take everything you own."
> 
> The old farmer smiled and said, "Apparently, you don't know how we settle disputes in North Wairarapa. We settle small disagreements like this with the 'Three Kick Rule. "
> 
> The lawyer asked, "What is the 'Three Kick Rule'?"
> 
> The Farmer replied, "Well, because the dispute occurred on my land, I get to go first. I kick you three times, and then you kick me three times and so on, back and forth until someone gives up." The attorney quickly thought about the proposed contest and decided that he could easily take the old codger. He agreed to abide by the local custom.
> 
> The old farmer slowly climbed down from the tractor and walked up to the attorney.
> 
> His first kick planted the toe of his heavy steel-toed work boot into the lawyer's groin and dropped him to his knees!
> 
> His second kick to the midriff sent the lawyer's last meal gushing from his mouth.
> 
> The lawyer was on all fours when the farmer's third kick to his rear end, sent him face-first into a fresh cow pie.
> 
> The lawyer summoned every bit of his will and remaining strength and very slowly managed to get to his feet. Wiping his face with the arm of his jacket, he said, "Okay, you old fart. Now it's my turn."
> 
> The old farmer smiled and said, "You know what? Take the duck."
> 
> - corelz125


your doin good my friend,keepin it cricket clean !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... The old farmer smiled and said, "You know what? Take the duck."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> your doin good my friend,keepin it cricket clean !
> 
> - pottz


*GASP!*.... and the blatant *murder* of a cousin is condoned by you *Philistines*!... *DLM!*...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good ones *corelz* ;-))

Glad to see you made it *Tony*

Sounds like everybody on here gets an MRI. Past my neurological test today. MRI to check migraines on Monday. Only test or appointment that hasn't been 2 months out in the last year +. Hospitals are 99% full here and everyone is short-staffed ;-(

*Ron* Hips work well. Mom was born with a defect. Had hers replaced 40 years ago. Still working well.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

THANKS ALL :<)))))


----------



## 987Ron

Anyone still use one of these….










It does have a wooden tub and handles.


----------



## pottz

> .... The old farmer smiled and said, "You know what? Take the duck."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> your doin good my friend,keepin it cricket clean !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *GASP!*.... and the blatant *murder* of a cousin is condoned by you *Philistines*!... *DLM!*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*mans gotta eat duckie,just remember when it's*


----------



## pottz

> THANKS ALL :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


very happy to have helped in any small way i did buddy.


----------



## pottz

> Anyone still use one of these….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does have a wooden tub and handles.
> 
> - 987Ron


oh hell no ron,i remember when we were kids they would trick us into making it a fun game.today ive got a nice electric one that needs no ice or salt.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> here it is still owe friend 600 then title in in PA. IS 450 :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Anyone still use one of these….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does have a wooden tub and handles.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> oh hell no ron,i remember when we were kids they would trick us into making it a fun game.today ive got a nice electric one that needs no ice or salt.
> 
> - pottz


Closet I come to that is I occassionally use a table cloth… but at least mine is *ironed*!


----------



## bandit571

> .... The old farmer smiled and said, "You know what? Take the duck."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> your doin good my friend,keepin it cricket clean !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *GASP!*.... and the blatant *murder* of a cousin is condoned by you *Philistines*!... *DLM!*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *mans gotta eat duckie,just remember when it s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


WABBIT SEASON!

Can't let the dogs out this evening…we seem to have a raccoon on the back porch….last time, it did NOT go well for the ********************


----------



## pottz

> .... The old farmer smiled and said, "You know what? Take the duck."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> your doin good my friend,keepin it cricket clean !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *GASP!*.... and the blatant *murder* of a cousin is condoned by you *Philistines*!... *DLM!*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *mans gotta eat duckie,just remember when it s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> WABBIT SEASON!
> 
> - bandit571


i guess it's time to clean the 12ga. and get er ready huh? nothin better than smoked duck.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> THANKS ALL :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> very happy to have helped in any small way i did buddy.
> 
> - pottz


Me 2 ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Anyone still use one of these….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does have a wooden tub and handles.
> 
> - 987Ron


When I was a kid, but mom got an electric one before I left home ;-)


----------



## DevinT

I used one of those when I was a kid. Put the bucket in, pack ice around it, throw rock salt on top of the ice, give it a good shake, and start turning. Yes, you too could have fresh made ice cream by the time you're too tired from making it to eat it.


----------



## corelz125

Devin your a day late we started posting plane pics in here to try and bring pottz over to the dark side.


----------



## pottz

> Devin your a day late we started posting plane pics in here to try and bring pottz over to the dark side.
> 
> - corelz125


hey ive got a plane,i plug it in and works great.for bigger stuff ill run it through my 15" delta.what dark side ?

ps- i did visit the plane thread to support my friend.and then you tried to tease me.


----------



## DevinT

> I stopped by the hpoyd thread today. Be careful start hanging around that hand plane crowd you ll start looking like this. They re bad influences over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


We live dangerously. Which reminds me, I need to take a new pic of the bunch which has grown in size since last week after acquiring my great grandfather's planes.

Looking forward to acquiring my grandfather's planes later this year.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm sure our mayor would have embraced ignoring a solid foundation like SF did here. ;-))

$100M Project To Fix San Francisco's Sinking Millennium Tower Abruptly Halted

https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2021/08/26/millennium-tower-100m-project-to-fix-sinking-abruptly-halted/

The $100M project to fix SF's leaning Millennium Tower stopped as high-rise keeps tilting and sinking

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2021/09/03/millennium-tower-san-francisco-keeps-sinking-repair-project-halted/5716514001/


----------



## RichT

> - TopamaxSurvivor


You regularly trash your chity. Do you really believe King county statistics?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> You regularly trash your chity. Do you really believe King county statistics?
> 
> - Rich


It is consistent with what our daughter sees in her hospital. 100% full, short staff, and 24 covid patients all unvaccinated.

You would probably trash your chity if they were a threat to your wife, your life, and your neighborhood. Will your city allow a 6-foot tall concrete masonry wall without any embedded footing or foundation to be used as an illegal retaining wall on one end with a 1,000-gallon propane tank adjacent to it? The Cascadia Subduction zone earthquake will be in the top 3 most powerful earthquakes ever recorded on modern equipment if not number 1 as the coastline drops 2 or 3 meters when the continental shelf pushing over the Juan de Fuca plate gets too heavy and breaks the plate. We are in year 321 since the last event. OSU core sample research reported there have never been more than 320 years between events in the last 10,000 years. The 70,000 square mile impact zone is predicted to be the largest disaster to ever hit the USA.

WA has a fire of over 100,000 acres burning near Yakima. 20 years ago WA burned less than 100,000 acres per year. Now we burn 800,000 in wildfires. The chity's response is to ignore the fire code maximizing the risk to destroy homes in wildfires. The west side used to be pretty much wildfire proof, now we get as much as half of the destruction.

I could go into the propane code violations and risks, but you should have a pretty good idea about why I hate the chity and the mayor and council who ignore safety standards risking lives and homes. She is a former Boeing financial manager. Boeing's management style and policies ignored safety and killed 346 in 6 months with the 737 MAX. They wanted to continue, but foreign safety regulators grounded and pressured the FFA to get its head out of its hind end where the sun never shines. Captain Sully who landed Flight 1549 on the Hudson River said Boeing designed the 737 MAX to kill and keep trying until it was successful.

Myopic financial management ignoring safety promoting greed and upper management bonuses was introduced by Wall Street in the 80s and 90s. Pacific Gas and Electric adopted it too. They have killed over 100 ignoring safety standards for natural gas and electrical distribution. PG&E plead guilty to 84 negligent homicides and prosecutors want to charge upper managers, but could not do it under current law. My analysis of the chity consistently promoting greedy developers by ignoring safety standards is the same as Sully's analysis of Boeing.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sept 3rd










Range Sep 9


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron,

I think our pro charges 14 buck per grip. 14 clubs and cost gets up there. I will say the new grips are much better than the old ones.

Looks like Craig is going to play golf today. (Husband of Peg in the ICU) because she would not get the vax. Things must be better. I hear she is covid free, but much damage done.

Have a good one


----------



## corelz125

They do seem to multiply out of nowhere Devin.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> They do seem to multiply out of nowhere Devin.
> 
> - corelz125


All you nee is a plain plane condom… pardon the stutter… ran out of vino… now running out for vino… or maybe even five!


----------



## 987Ron

> *mans gotta eat duckie,just remember when it s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


Duck Season Duke is ready to go help….or chase a Floating Frisbee.



















Next time at the pond try to get some pictures of Duke…no duck though


----------



## bandit571

Worst offenders are the Block Planes….don't ever leave 2 of them in a drawer by themselves….next time you look in there…there will be a dozen of the little critters…..

Going in for Knee Rehab after a bit…..Uncle Charles did his usual "WAKE UP!!!" this morning, to where you HAVE to get up and walk it off….Traced that to one of the many meds I was on….The Boss has since tossed that one out…

A recount, from yesterday….garage sale has 12 tables, all covered in Mechanic's tools….not much in the way of wood working ones, though.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Nice morning here,,,high today 85 going for no chores but some shop time. 
Have a great day. 
Dawg is busy this morning, kong full of peanut butter and dog food pellets. Yesterday hid 12 pieces of wieners out on the patio, took Duke less time to find them than it did for me to hide them. Cut up wieners are great for dog training. The fetch games are great to wear him and me out but the dog mind needs some stimulation also….


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i just love duck dinner

hate to be the broken record here but i am almost able to pay for this Van if any one could help please do about 1000 short yet i did put somethings on FBMP and CL but no takers yet :<((((((((


----------



## 987Ron

> self delete


----------



## splintergroup

> .... The old farmer smiled and said, "You know what? Take the duck."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> your doin good my friend,keepin it cricket clean !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *GASP!*.... and the blatant *murder* of a cousin is condoned by you *Philistines*!... *DLM!*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *mans gotta eat duckie,just remember when it s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> WABBIT SEASON!
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> i guess it s time to clean the 12ga. and get er ready huh? nothin better than smoked duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


I found something today. Do any of you think LBD is really "Ripper". This story seems to suggest that,


----------



## pottz

> .... The old farmer smiled and said, "You know what? Take the duck."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> your doin good my friend,keepin it cricket clean !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *GASP!*.... and the blatant *murder* of a cousin is condoned by you *Philistines*!... *DLM!*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *mans gotta eat duckie,just remember when it s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> WABBIT SEASON!
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> i guess it s time to clean the 12ga. and get er ready huh? nothin better than smoked duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I found something today. Do any of you think LBD is really "Ripper". This story seems to suggest that,
> 
> - splintergroup


i knew it was true splint.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I found something today. Do any of you think LBD is really "Ripper". This story seems to suggest that,
> 
> - splintergroup


That must be our duck ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa, probably THE LBD. However that duck did not ask for a cask of anything , just said you bloody fool,OH…. but maybe the fool did not buy the casks of vino hmmmm…............


----------



## DevinT

So, it turns out 11mm dia. brass rod is expensive. $40 for 8 inches. $5 an inch. Ridiculous.

Going back to just using Shaper to make the dowel pins.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> So, it turns out 11mm dia. brass rod is expensive. $40 for 8 inches. $5 an inch. Ridiculous.
> 
> Going back to just using Shaper to make the dowel pins.
> 
> - DevinT


Can you use 7/16" ?
May be easier to find? Just brought up the first search on amazon .


----------



## splintergroup

+1

Even retail places like speedymetals.com are only $1.31/inch for 7/16. Only 4.5 thousandths larger


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> So, it turns out 11mm dia. brass rod is expensive. $40 for 8 inches. $5 an inch. Ridiculous.
> 
> Going back to just using Shaper to make the dowel pins.
> 
> - DevinT


We see that a lot in the trades. Specialty items or parts are more expensive than mass-produced items.


----------



## 987Ron

Brass turns easily on the lathe…4.5 thousands would be easy. Chuck it in a drill and sand away. ????


----------



## DevinT

I had not considered the idea of chucking it into a drill and using sandpaper to reduce the diameter.

I was thinking to myself… what if I get this dowel pin and it's too snug, then what? Great idea *Ron*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*9/11 commentary…*

Yes, it happened but… too many questions without answers for me. Best to those who wish to mourn…










Peace out…


----------



## pottz

> *9/11 commentary…*
> 
> Yes, it happened but… too many questions without answers for me. Best to those who wish to mourn…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace out…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


personally i choose not to relive the horror every year.having watched it live it's pretty much burned into my memory for ever !!!!!!!peace, and may God bless those that perished from senseless hatred.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> personally i choose not to relive the horror every year.having watched it live it s pretty much burned into my memory for ever !!!!!!!peace, and may God bless those that perished from senseless hatred.
> 
> - pottz


9/11 was indeed a bad day in our history as a Nation. But I had many days that were much worse that I do not care to relive or discuss. Several different approaches for dealing with PTSD like symptoms. Mine does not include this going back and remembering the details.


----------



## pottz

for me ill never forget and will always honor those that died,i just dont wanna do it all over every year.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> for me ill never forget and will always honor those that died,i just dont wanna do it all over every year.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> for me ill never forget and will always honor those that died,i just dont wanna do it all over every year.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thank you gunny,you know what im talking about.im just tired of the media using this as a ratings grab.it's time for respect and personal reflection,not some multi episode in depth tv drama presentation.very distasteful my opinion.i dont watch any of them.to each his own.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> the media using this as a ratings grab.it s time for respect and personal reflection,not some multi episode in depth tv drama presentation.very distasteful my opinion.i dont watch any of them.to each his own.
> 
> - pottz


I don't watch TV but I used to enjoy the Olympics. But seriously why do I need to know a particular athlete had a mole removed from the inside calf last week, and still came to the Olympics?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Honor the heroes of Flight 93. Only God knows how many lives they saved.


----------



## pottz

> the media using this as a ratings grab.it s time for respect and personal reflection,not some multi episode in depth tv drama presentation.very distasteful my opinion.i dont watch any of them.to each his own.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I don t watch TV but I used to enjoy the Olympics. But seriously why do I need to know a particular athlete had a mole removed from the inside calf last week, and still came to the Olympics?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## pottz

> Honor the heroes of Flight 93. Only God knows how many lives they saved.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


damn straight bob,those were true heros ! news of that made my eyes a little wet shall we say!


----------



## corelz125

The man looked a little worried when the doctor came in to administer his annual physical, so the first thing the doctor did was to ask whether anything was troubling him.

"Well, to tell you the truth, Doc, yes," answered the patient.

"You see, I seem to be getting forgetful. I'm never sure I can remember where I put the car, or whether I answered a letter, or where I'm going, or what it is I'm going to do once I get there - if I get there. So, I really need your help. What can I do?"

The doctor mused for a moment, then answered in his kindest tone, "Pay me in advance."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Got MRI scheduled for next Monday. A bit surprising they are not 2 months behind. That is 2 in a row! ;-))

Exciting day in the ********************tatle area for criminals. One hijacked a semi at gunpoint, hit a police car with it on I-5, ran away to break into several homes, and trash one of them.

Vaccine protesters shot the opposition. Other shootings were boring ;-(

There was a firefighter on the news tonight promoting vaccine. He lost 30 pounds in 2 weeks in the hospital. He said his nurse said her job was to keep him off a ventilator because most do not make it off. At our daughter's hospital, she says they will make it if they last 3 weeks on a ventilator. Definitely still corona crazy out there ;-(

Half the firefighter fatalities reported by the US Fire Administration died of covid. Most of the others are heart attacks. That is a bit surprising to me.

Being disabled by the shoulder is the pits. Getting tired of reading BS all day! ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The man looked a little worried when the doctor came in to administer his annual physical, so the first thing the doctor did was to ask whether anything was troubling him.
> 
> "Well, to tell you the truth, Doc, yes," answered the patient.
> 
> "You see, I seem to be getting forgetful. I'm never sure I can remember where I put the car, or whether I answered a letter, or where I'm going, or what it is I'm going to do once I get there - if I get there. So, I really need your help. What can I do?"
> 
> The doctor mused for a moment, then answered in his kindest tone, "Pay me in advance."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## RichT

> - woodbutcherbynight


Indeed. And never wrestle with a pig. You'll both get dirty, but the pigs likes it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny can't be said enough - thank you for your service.

9-11. I did go to the museum a couple of years ago. Never thought I would go back. I mark this day in my own way.

Topa yes on 93.

Saturday morning, dawg and I are up, but he is sleeping. I am going into the shop today.

BTW the Rubio Mono coat experiment was an epic fail. It's not really good for oily hardwoods like bloodwood. They don't have much instruction out there. I am going to sand it off and go w GF.

See below Alcohol and water stains -


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> See below Alcohol and water stains -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I use *alcohol* to wash away *water stains* in my stomach!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> here it is still owe friend 600 then title in in PA. IS 450 :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Blessings - I like this post and I pray for you and your wife… keep us updated…


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all….Up and about….A cool morning.

Flag out. I have no need for more. Gunny respect for the service…

Calm morning, a bit of shop time later Even the dog is calm…except a short bark at a man walking a dog on this side of the golf course.

Hoping for a calm uneventful day. Time for more coffee on the porch….


----------



## pottz

well back to tile hell for me again today,just gotta finish up the last little tiny fill in pieces then grout tomorrow.


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz Go for the finish or is it the finish…..tool and saw to clean up…Always the part that is least fun.


----------



## sras

2 more digging sessions and I'll have my wiring trench dug.40 feet long 20" deep in hard pack clay. It seemed like a good way to save some $$ and make sure my sprinkler system did not get destroyed. My right elbow is in disagreement with my choices 

I'll have it done just in time - the electrician will be here Monday to start his rough in on the patio cover.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> well back to tile hell for me again today,just gotta finish up the last little tiny fill in pieces then grout tomorrow.
> 
> - pottz


Good luck pottz. I hope tiling work is better than plumbing;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 2 more digging sessions and I ll have my wiring trench dug.40 feet long 20" deep in hard pack clay. It seemed like a good way to save some $$ and make sure my sprinkler system did not get destroyed. My right elbow is in disagreement with my choices
> 
> I ll have it done just in time - the electrician will be here Monday to start his rough in on the patio cover.
> 
> - sras


probably is a good savings ;-) I don't remember what I charged for ditch digging. 2 or maybe 3 times the electrical rate ;-)))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

just broke 3000 WOOOO HOOOOO :<)))))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Tony


----------



## pottz

> Pottz Go for the finish or is it the finish…..tool and saw to clean up…Always the part that is least fun.
> 
> - 987Ron


whoooo rahhhhh i got the tile part done,now grout tomorrow.believe it or not less than 3sq feet of tile took me 6 hours today.it was all tiny pieces to fill in around outlets and edges.


----------



## pottz

> just broke 3000 WOOOO HOOOOO :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


congrats buddy.


----------



## corelz125

A man had to attend a large convention in Chicago. For this particular trip, he decided to bring his wife. When they arrived at their hotel and were shown to their room, the man said: "You rest here while I register - I'll be back within an hour."

So, his wife lies down on the bed…and just then, an elevated train passes by very close to the window and shakes the room so hard she's thrown out of the bed. Thinking this must be a freak occurrence, she lies down once more. Again a train shakes the room so violently, she's pitched to the floor.

Exasperated, she calls the front desk, asks for the manager. The manager says he'll be right up. The manager (naturally) is skeptical but the wife insists the story is true.

"Look, lie here on the bed - you'll be thrown right to the floor!"

So he lies down next to the wife… Just then the husband walks in. "What," he says in an ominous tone, "are you doing here?"

The manager replies: "Would you believe I'm waiting for a train?"


----------



## corelz125

I remember one time when I was home visiting my folks. My mom asked me to set the table for dinner. I opened the refrigerator and taped to the inside of the door was a risque picture of a lovely, slender, perfectly built, but scantily-clad young woman.

"Mom, what's this?" I asked.

"Oh, I put that up there to remind me not to overeat," she answered.

"Is it working?" I asked.

"Yes and no," she explained. "I've lost 15 pounds, but your dad has gained 20!"


----------



## corelz125

Steve you should of hired a day laborer to do the digging and did the rough in electric yourself. 
Started tiling my floor today Pottz. I couldnt believe the price of thin set when I bought it the other day. $52 a bag last time I bought it was around $24 a bag.


----------



## pottz

> Steve you should of hired a day laborer to do the digging and did the rough in electric yourself.
> Started tiling my floor today Pottz. I couldnt believe the price of thin set when I bought it the other day. $52 a bag last time I bought it was around $24 a bag.
> 
> - corelz125


no different than everything these days,prices are up all around.i sell simpson hardware and weve had 3 12% increases so far with another next month coming.nails are up about 20 bucks a box and gonna go up another 5-8 by the end of the year.no end in sight so far.bend over and grease up !


----------



## corelz125

Guy at the tile shop told me they keep raising the prices he didnt raise his yet.


----------



## pottz

> Guy at the tile shop told me they keep raising the prices he didnt raise his yet.
> 
> - corelz125


he will sooner or later,or go broke.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> just broke 3000 WOOOO HOOOOO :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


+2


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> just broke 3000 WOOOO HOOOOO :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> +2
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+3


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A man had to attend a large convention in Chicago. For this particular trip, he decided to bring his wife. When they arrived at their hotel and were shown to their room, the man said: "You rest here while I register - I'll be back within an hour."
> 
> So, his wife lies down on the bed…and just then, an elevated train passes by very close to the window and shakes the room so hard she's thrown out of the bed. Thinking this must be a freak occurrence, she lies down once more. Again a train shakes the room so violently, she's pitched to the floor.
> 
> Exasperated, she calls the front desk, asks for the manager. The manager says he'll be right up. The manager (naturally) is skeptical but the wife insists the story is true.
> 
> "Look, lie here on the bed - you'll be thrown right to the floor!"
> 
> So he lies down next to the wife… Just then the husband walks in. "What," he says in an ominous tone, "are you doing here?"
> 
> The manager replies: "Would you believe I'm waiting for a train?"
> 
> - corelz125


I doubt it ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

.


----------



## pottz

> .
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no perch tonight dw,stay down here with us.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Corona is getting Crazier ;-((

'Sophie's choice, over and over': Death panels are the new phase of the pandemic

"Hospitals in northern Idaho are so flooded with COVID-19 patients that the state has declared an emergency, called "crisis standards of care." It means when you show up to the emergency room, you may get treated based preferentially on who is most likely to live."

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/health/sophies-choice-over-and-over-death-panels-are-the-new-phase-of-the-pandemic/?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Dogs aren't lucky ;-0 
https://www.traveltrivia.com/7-animals-you-didnt-know-were-considered-lucky-in-other-countries/YOXCH9vAdwAGs1S7?utm_source=blog&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=1351027526


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> no perch tonight dw,stay down here with us.
> 
> - pottz


OK-American hero's that I am studying Linda Trip… A Top Max of politics…









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linda_Tripp


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> no perch tonight dw,stay down here with us.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OK-American hero s that I am studying Linda Trip… A Top Max of politics…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linda_Tripp
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


you really think she was a "hero" ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* My issue is saving large groups of lives. Currently involved in the 8th effort. The first was an idiot who decided to save heat exhausting heaters in a job site. I was working in a penthouse above the main building where they install the HVAC equipment. It began to smell odd and I felt a bit lightheaded. I went down to see what was happening. The superintendent had ordered all the smokestacks to be removed. My foreman told me to get back to work and not to worry about it. There were 30 to 35 workmen doing as they were told. After studying psychology to find why the mayor and council refuse to consider facts and enforce propane, fire, and structural codes, I believe the problem they had was groupthink.

I told my foreman it was not worth dying for 2 more hours of pay widowing my wife and orphaning my kids. I went to talk to the superintendent. He told me to get back to work or he would have me removed from the job. My reply was you better hurry, I am going to pick up my tools and leave and I will call Labor and Industries to come search for survivors. Their closest office was in Spokane, about a 3-hour drive on the icy roads. It had been 20 below most days that winter in Republic, WA.

The town had a population of about 300. They did not have the ability to treat 30 cases of carbon monoxide poisoning. Within a couple more hours most of those workmen would have been under the influence. By the time I got my tools picked up, the superintendent had his carpenters and laborers reinstalling the smokestacks.

That idiot hated me after that. I never figured out why. He should have been happy the lives were saved and their heirs did not sue his company out of existence. Killing that many with carbon monoxide on a job site would probably have made the national news raising rage among sane people. That is a consistent result. If one saves a drug addict with Narcan, saves a drowning victim, or an auto accident victim they are a hero. Preventing the deaths and injuries of large groups is not popular with the perpetrators. The more facts you present, the stubborner they get. I believe the Dunning Kruger Effect is a significant factor.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa nice story.

Pottz, corelz and Sras - hard work all around.

I rebuilt this yard cart yesterday. Took all day. I am not used to working that hard. Sore today. It was totally roached out! Got to put on new tires and tubes, then treat the wood with a preservative.










Golfing today with sore arms. NY Giants later today 4:30pm

Peg update - she is covid free, will get a TRAKE and be moved to rehab. I am told rehab will take a long time.

DW thanks for the angels- they are working


----------



## 987Ron

Morning…. Was out on the porch watching the Coopers Hawk in our back corner of the yard. Out into the edge of the golf course and back to our fence…breakfast for it of something.. Mocking Birds did not like the hawk around and dove at it a few times, hawk ignored them. Was around for a good 45 minutes.

Time for a late breakfast and more coffee, dog and wife off on a walk. Nice morning.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…

Evenings around here…we HAVE to bring indoors the outside cats' food dish….as a fat Raccoon has decided it is for it alone…..no food, no ********************, right?.

The Boss decided this would come home with us, from a garage sale yesterday….









And his "hat"..
.








Apparently Disston USA decided to "Pat. Pending" a plastic saw handle….Medallion still says Warranted Superior…









This is on the back side.

The Boss intends to hang this "Sawman Olaf" as a Christmas decoration….meh….$1 saw…


----------



## 987Ron

Had some small limps on a camphor tree hanging down and blocking the view off the porch, nice cool morning so off to trim them off. Just one or two tub fulls One tub full, hip is saying enough Trimmed off a couple more, Duke immediately straddled one and peed on it before I could cut it up for the tub, hip complained more so decided enough is enough. Washed my hands.

Take it easy now and view is better. Washed my hands again.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Off to get supplies for two outdoor cabinets I want tom replace one 8 ft long cabinet. This cabinet is a beast to move when I clean the patio. Enough of that, time for two smaller ones.


----------



## sras

Sorry I don't check in more often. We were gone for a week and I was 400 posts behind!



> probably is a good savings ;-) I don t remember what I charged for ditch digging. 2 or maybe 3 times the electrical rate ;-)))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I've picked the low skill jobs that I can get done without getting in the way of the skilled labor. Moving dirt is a good match. I plug away at it for an hour or 2 per day. I'm also planning on doing the touch up paint work.



> Steve you should of hired a day laborer to do the digging and did the rough in electric yourself.
> 
> - corelz125


I could locate the cans. There are a few here waiting to be installed. That might be kind of fun.



> Pottz, corelz and Sras - hard work all around.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Yep - Luckily I enjoy working up a sweat - as long as I get to choose when to quit. The 1st hour or so is fun. Then it's time to stop!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

SWMBO and I celebrate 51 years today ;-)

*Petey* When did Peg's ordeal start? Must have been a month or more, eh?

*bandit* I had to ration our dogs to what they ate, no extra. We had one visiting occasionally that must have weighed 35 pounds! There was an article in the paper warning about feeding wildlife. Someone fed a raccoon. Soon there was a pair. There were about 30 or 40 there when they finally called the Dept. of Wildlife ;-))

*Steve* I did mostly commercial and industrial controls, but occasionally I did some residential troubleshooting and small projects. People would sometimes say they would help me. Separate phases like the ditch or other preparations were OK. I told them they could but help, but it would cost extra ;-)


----------



## DevinT

I can't remember, did I post pictures here of the finished Nursery which took 6 months to build?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

GRATZ Bob 51 years is nice to hear :<)))))


----------



## bandit571

BTW..have since found out that the Olaf saw was a Disstom No. 111…...last of the Philly saws…


----------



## sras

> SWMBO and I celebrate 51 years today ;-)
> 
> *Steve* I did mostly commercial and industrial controls, but occasionally I did some residential troubleshooting and small projects. People would sometimes say they would help me. Separate phases like the ditch or other preparations were OK. I told them they could but help, but it would cost extra ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I agree - In fact I tell the skilled guys that I know they'll charge more if I help So I make a point of finding things I can do while they are all gone.

Congrats on the 51 years!!


----------



## 987Ron

51 years nicely done. Daughter once ask the wife how did you and Dad stay married all these years when my friends Moms and Dads are divorced. Answer was Stubbornness. Hope yours is more than that.


----------



## 987Ron

For all the beer lovers and those appreciative of the service of our men and women in war, there is going to be a movie made about the "*The Greatest Beer Run Ever*". Was written up in a book and will be based on the true story. Merchant seaman from NY is upset over all the protest on the Vietnam war when all his friends from the NY neighborhood are over in Nam getting shot at etc. So he decides to go to Nam and buy them a beer (or take them a beer) You tube video of the reunion of the men involved. Video is amusing. Could make a quite funny movie.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> 51 years nicely done. Daughter once ask the wife how did you and Dad stay married all these years when my friends Mom and Dad are divorced. Answer was Stubbornness. Hope yours was more than that.
> 
> - 987Ron


Should have quipped… "By not having kids!"


----------



## DevinT

> Topa nice story.
> 
> Pottz, corelz and Sras - hard work all around.
> 
> I rebuilt this yard cart yesterday. Took all day. I am not used to working that hard. Sore today. It was totally roached out! Got to put on new tires and tubes, then treat the wood with a preservative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golfing today with sore arms. NY Giants later today 4:30pm
> 
> Peg update - she is covid free, will get a TRAKE and be moved to rehab. I am told rehab will take a long time.
> 
> DW thanks for the angels- they are working
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Looks great Petey! Wonderful job. *shudders* at the thought of dealing with roaches


----------



## pottz

> SWMBO and I celebrate 51 years today ;-)
> 
> *Petey* When did Peg's ordeal start? Must have been a month or more, eh?
> 
> *bandit* I had to ration our dogs to what they ate, no extra. We had one visiting occasionally that must have weighed 35 pounds! There was an article in the paper warning about feeding wildlife. Someone fed a raccoon. Soon there was a pair. There were about 30 or 40 there when they finally called the Dept. of Wildlife ;-))
> 
> *Steve* I did mostly commercial and industrial controls, but occasionally I did some residential troubleshooting and small projects. People would sometimes say they would help me. Separate phases like the ditch or other preparations were OK. I told them they could but help, but it would cost extra ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


congrats bob.


----------



## pottz

finally got the tile done and grouted today.just gotta adjust the plugs and switches to fit the difference in tile thickness.


----------



## 987Ron

Looks great Pottz and do not see any scratches on the cabinet tops as well. Nicely done.


----------



## splintergroup

Nice Pottzy! Probably one of the most grueling areas to tile (shower ceiling aside 8^)

What's next in the honey-do bucket?


----------



## DevinT

Wow! Great work, pottz! SO very nice


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I can t remember, did I post pictures here of the finished Nursery which took 6 months to build?
> 
> - DevinT


I don't remeber any.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 51 years nicely done. Daughter once ask the wife how did you and Dad stay married all these years when my friends Moms and Dads are divorced. Answer was Stubbornness. Hope yours is more than that.
> 
> - 987Ron


Thanks for all the congrats everyone ;-)

Ron, about thirty years ago she was with me at a hearing test when I got my first hearing aids. The hearing guy looked her right in the eye and said with your tone of voice he can't hear a word you say. That may and been a factor ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice work pottz. Do you do side jobs? ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Called "selective hearing"?


----------



## DevinT




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Called "selective hearing"?
> 
> - bandit571


I wish ;-(( The only reason I go to movies is to make SWMBO happy if there is one she really wants to see. I can't hear much of anything but the sound effects screwing up everything they say. Too bad they don't bring back silent movies with the captions ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Nice Pottzy! Probably one of the most grueling areas to tile (shower ceiling aside 8^)
> 
> What s next in the honey-do bucket?
> 
> - splintergroup


not sure but it aint gonna be tile !!!


----------



## 987Ron

Looks nice. Glad to see you did not forget the rocking chair. Very important piece! Always wondered how many miles one goes per baby in a rocking chair.


----------



## pottz

> - DevinT


looks great dev but you better fix those sideways pic's before the duck gets here,or you'll get an earful !


----------



## DevinT

I fixed 'em ;D


----------



## DevinT

> Looks nice. Glad to see you did not forget the rocking chair. Very important piece! Always wondered how many miles one goes per baby in a rocking chair.
> 
> - 987Ron


Hmmm… rocking chair "pedometer" would be rather interesting. Since this is a real rocking chair and not a glider, I wonder if a cheap-o pedometer would do just fine attached to the feet.


----------



## 987Ron

> Hmmm… rocking chair "pedometer" would be rather interesting. Since this is a real rocking chair and not a glider, I wonder if a cheap-o pedometer would do just fine attached to the feet.
> 
> - DevinT


Another tool design opportunity.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, this might take awhile…









Start here….5 minutes later?









Knee called a "HALT!" soon after this….


----------



## DevinT

*bandit* Has your knee recovered yet? I hope I didn't force you into something that causes you pain.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Start here….5 minutes later?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knee called a "HALT!" soon after this….
> 
> - bandit571


Damn *bandit*... you should have used your hands… it is called a *hand-saw* not a *knee-sore*!

I sympathise, with my dicky left arm… at least you don't need to scratch (cleaned up to keep *DW* in the clouds) your nose with your toes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Answering and commenting on posts from last night to today*

*Pottz- * Linda Trip, yes a* hero*.

*Top Max*- DW My issue is saving large groups of lives. Currently involved in the 8th effort..*.. Hero * Also +1 on the " Dunning Kruger Effect is a significant factor".

*Petey-* Great update on Peg…

*Ron-* for me any lighthearted post humor on the Viet Nam war is not to my taste. Pass…

*Pottz-* nice job on the tile work.

*
Laser and cooking update-* ( since my kitchen is next to my shop I am able to do a little of both…)









Jimmy Dean sausage, mashed potatoes and fresh broccoli









cook and laser…









prototypes…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Any September birthdays?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - DevinT


+1 Many blessings to you and your family. May I present this virtual gift for the child…


----------



## pottz

> *Any September birthdays?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


my son will be 30 on the 24th.wow has time flown by so fast.i remember his first day starting kindergarten.something to think about dev,just a baby now but graduating collage tomorrow !cherish every step of the way.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Any September birthdays?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> my son will be 30 on the 24th.wow has time flown by so fast.i remember his first day starting kindergarten.something to think about dev,just a baby now but graduating collage tomorrow !cherish every step of the way.
> 
> - pottz


Will you cherish 2 days later it will be DW's on the 26th?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Devin- wall art for the baby…*


----------



## pottz

> *Devin- wall art for the baby…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats copy righted dw !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Wow you guys have been busy today!!

Pottz, looks fantastic.

Pete, good news but recovery. Not gonna be fun.

bandit, let the knee heal. None of this rehab involves woodworking.

DW, special day coming up

Devin, Nursery looks fantastic. Will last oh say, 2 weeks in that pristine condition. LOL


----------



## RichT

> looks great dev but you better fix those sideways pic s before the duck gets here,or you ll get an earful !
> 
> - pottz


LOL. They did get fixed, but you saved the original photos in their sideways orientation for posterity. Oops.


----------



## pottz

> looks great dev but you better fix those sideways pic s before the duck gets here,or you ll get an earful !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> LOL. They did get fixed, but you saved the original photos in their sideways orientation for posterity. Oops.
> 
> - Rich


yeah i diddn't think about it.im surprised the duck didn't go berserk though.!


----------



## RichT

> yeah i diddn t think about it.im surprised the duck didn t go berserk though.!
> 
> - pottz


There's still time.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> yeah i diddn t think about it.im surprised the duck didn t go berserk though.!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> There s still time.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## corelz125

Congrats Bob. I had a similar rocking chair when my kids were infants. You will spend a lot of nights in that chair some asleep yourself. If it's the same buildcas the one we had when we were done with it I got some steel tube and angle out of it before it went to the trash. 
Well done Pottz I agree with splintergroup nothing is worse than tiling and grouting a ceiling. I think the grout is worse than the install.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa Peg took herself to the hospital on Aug 6-8?, pretty much right into ICU then. She is still in a coma,, with the Trake, she will spend months? in Rehab. Craig needs help too, we think dementia was setting in a couple of years ago, I hear this situation made things worse.

Potz nice job on the tile!

Devin - thanks on the cart, had to kill one roach. Real nice job on the nursery.

On the cart- I will have to channel Gunny because I think I should take it all apart again so I can get the wood preservative on in a thorough manner.

Giants got crushed by Denver 27-13 I can't see the games from NY in Fla unless I get a dish


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Any September birthdays?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Yep!... billions… 9 months after that dirty Christmas egg-nog!


----------



## 987Ron

> *Any September birthdays?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Wife's on 23 and Grandson on the 24th.


----------



## 987Ron

> *Devin- wall art for the baby…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Devin: A boy and his dog are basic…wall art of the dog is great. Now expand the future the love of fine cars. Fiat 8V Rapi Berlintti at speed.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning, a late good morning. Dawg was quiet this am, on the porch, coffee.

Have a good week.


----------



## corelz125

Might have to upgrade the cable package to watch the Giant game Petey


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Might have to upgrade the cable package to watch the Giant game Petey
> 
> - corelz125


I use this site 
https://www.strikeout.nu/football
I watch all the UFC (PFV) fights here also.

You have to jump through a lot of hoops to get it to open, but once you learn how it's not bad.
Basically, every time you click on what you want to watch, (select stream 1) a new window opens, you need to keep closing them until you get the program you want to open. Usually about 3 or 4 times.

You may not feel comfortable with the content of the popups, so it's up to you, but I have never gotten any malware that I know of. Been watching events for over a year or so.


----------



## 1thumb

> Might have to upgrade the cable package to watch the Giant game Petey
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I use this site
> https://www.strikeout.nu/football
> I watch all the UFC (PFV) fights here also.
> 
> You have to jump through a lot of hoops to get it to open, but once you learn how it s not bad.
> Basically, every time you click on what you want to watch, (select stream 1) a new window opens, you need to keep closing them until you get the program you want to open. Usually about 3 or 4 times.
> 
> You may not feel comfortable with the content of the popups, so it s up to you, but I have never gotten any malware that I know of. Been watching events for over a year or so.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Been watching these for over a year. No problems I'm aware of. Don't log into your computer as Admin

https://sportsurge.net/#/groups/0

https://ustvgo.tv/


----------



## DevinT

> *Devin- wall art for the baby…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Devin: A boy and his dog are basic…wall art of the dog is great. Now expand the future the love of fine cars. Fiat 8V Rapi Berlintti at speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


I am sure the boy will want my Fiat Abarth in 18 years. I don't know if I will be ready to part with it by then. Depends on what kind of cars are available in 18 years.

Good thing we have a Border Collie to fill the dog spot. He's got another 8 good years in him (I hope).


----------



## corelz125

Those sites work for any out of market sports team?


----------



## corelz125

Devin you did the crown moulding yourself?


----------



## DevinT

> Devin you did the crown moulding yourself?
> 
> - corelz125


I did, but it's not crown moulding, but paint. I went down the shop and ripped a length of board that was 5.5" wide and used that to lay a tape line where I wanted the accent to stop. I then primed and painted that small section. First with a roller than an angle sash brush. It was hard and took a few days because the room wasn't empty and I had to shift the crib, dresser, and rocking chair around the room as I dragged the ladder about (the furniture had plastic on it).

After the border was done (note: I painted the ceiling before I painted the border), I then went down to the shop and made another board that was 5.5" minus the width of painter's tape. I then used that board to run a tape line over the accent exposing just a small sliver of the lower portion of it.

I then primed and painted everything below that tape line, all the way to the base boards.

I also sealed all the cracks and gaps behind the baseboard and painted those too. Painted all the door frames, window sills, window sashes, etc.

I had to reseal the air vent which I removed during the painting process as well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*FYI- *

*When is streaming illegal? Here's what you need to know about pirated content*
https://www.allconnect.com/blog/is-streaming-illegal


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Any September birthdays?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Yep!... billions… 9 months after that dirty Christmas egg-nog!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*I love egg nog and I wonder if it is genetic?*


----------



## DevinT

Egg Nog all the things!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear that *Petey*. I asked our daughter about it. She said they either get better on the ventilator or they withdraw support. Sounds like Peg needs as many prayers as she can get. The Topamax Disaster had a light version of dementia. No fun ;-((



> *FYI- *
> 
> *When is streaming illegal? Here's what you need to know about pirated content*
> https://www.allconnect.com/blog/is-streaming-illegal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I wonder if there is a business that isn't under criminal attack today?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another exciting weekend for local police. Shooting about 2 miles SE. The fleeing perpetrator hit a couple head-on killing them about 1.5 miles NE.

Saturday night about midnight an elderly couple returning home about midnight was attacked by 2 armed robbers as he unlocked his door. That was 3 miles NW.

********************tatle needs to provide more opportunities for their criminals. This is getting too close to home ;-((


----------



## corelz125

You gotta drive yourself nuts and put crown moulding up Devin. Need some trim around the windows too


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa

Two things. Peg is off the ventilator and doing better.

2nd - Crime here is low. We left the garage door open to my shop all night! Nothing was taken. Embarrassing to say that but nothing was taken. Lucky I guess.

Dr. appointment went well. ( a mens thing hope you all go)

Took apart the lawn cart and put preservative on all sides and ends. Soaking the rusted wheels in evap-o-rust over night, one at a time. Stuff is amazing and expensive. Took a while to figure out how to put it back together.



















Hurricane Peter is on the list. I do hope I don't get named.

Also one coat of finish on my end table . I removed the Rubio Mono Coat. A story there.

Another day in the shop tomorrow.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy in shop Pete, nice!!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez,

I have done a lot of crown. I hate big box crown. However. it is Easy to modify it above and below to make a unique look. I learned to cope the joints , so they look good over time. (check out Rocklers "easy coper" helped me understand how to do it.) (spring angle is specific w their jig), not 45 I think 54 degree but not sure.

Paint grade I can do. Stain, is a different animal.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny,

I used you as motivation. Wife said just put preserve on the cart the way it is. I thought I HAVE to get the end grain.

do it right. I did.


----------



## corelz125

Petey i use evapo rust sometimes does it leave that patina on the cart like it does with cast iron? I tried both ways for crown back cutting and mitered. I get closer with mitered. Is that the same as one of those jigs that holds the crown in place for when you cut it?


----------



## corelz125

An elderly priest, speaking to a younger priest, said: "It was a good idea to replace the first four pews with plush bucket theater seats. It worked like a charm. The front of the church always fills first now."

The young priest nodded, and the old priest continued: "And you told me that adding a little more beat to the music would bring young people back to church, so I supported you when you brought in that rock 'n' roll gospel choir.

"Now our services are consistently packed to the balcony."

"Thank you, father," answered the young priest. "I am pleased that you are open to the new ideas of youth."

"All of these ideas have been well and good," said the elderly priest. "But I'm afraid you've gone too far with the drive-thru confessional."

"But, father," protested the young priest, "my confessions and the donations have nearly doubled since I began that!"

"Yes," replied the elderly priest, "and I appreciate that. But that flashing neon sign, 'Toot 'n' Tell or Go to Hell' cannot stay on the church roof."


----------



## 987Ron

The ministers drive for a new church was failing, not enough donations. Finally a wealthy church member volunteered to build the new church. However he would build it behind a tall fence and no one was allowed to see the church being built or be inside until it was finished. The minister was disparate so agreed. 
The fence was built and after a few weeks a grand spire and the roof of the new church could be seen. Everyone was in great anticipation. 
Finally the construction was over. The fence was removed to reveal a wonderful church for the first Sunday Services.
The minister entered the new church with the benefactor and saw only one pew at the back of the church. He protested only one pew…the builder said wait and see. Once the pew was full it rolled right down to the front and the next pew popped up. As the pews filled they rolled down to be immediately in front of the minister. He was so happy that he could look his congregation in the eye and deliver his sermon. 
The minister was so carried away he forgot the time. The church bells struck 12 noon, the trap door opened and the minister dropped out of sight.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Joke (2) commentary- given the circumstances in society with COVID since March 2020 and the destruction that it has caused, the church is still a place for solace and santurary for many who are hurting and suffering. IMO tasteless…

FYI- What I find humoring is the latest chants at football games* "F… Joe Biden"*

each to their own…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey-* Open Garage Door needs protection from people (who forget to close it) for around $100 here is a device that works for me for years…
https://www.protectrix.com/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa
> 
> Two things. Peg is off the ventilator and doing better.
> 
> 2nd - Crime here is low. We left the garage door open to my shop all night! Nothing was taken. Embarrassing to say that but nothing was taken. Lucky I guess.
> 
> Dr. appointment went well. ( a mens thing hope you all go)
> 
> Took apart the lawn cart and put preservative on all sides and ends. Soaking the rusted wheels in evap-o-rust over night, one at a time. Stuff is amazing and expensive. Took a while to figure out how to put it back together.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*Petey* All good news. Nice cart save. Crime here is increasing exponentially, especially shooting ;-( A guy interviewed in ********************tatle about shooting and crime said he had lived there for 30 years and it is normal. It is not normal here! The legislature needs to reconsider handcuffing the police ;-(( When they were after my tools of the trade for the decade of the 90s, some of the same animal control techniques we used on the farm worked well for urban animals too ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> "Yes," replied the elderly priest, "and I appreciate that. But that flashing neon sign, 'Toot 'n' Tell or Go to Hell' cannot stay on the church roof."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Joke (2) commentary- given the circumstances in society with COVID since March 2020 and the destruction that it has caused, the church is still a place for solace and santurary for many who are hurting and suffering. IMO tasteless…
> 
> FYI- What I find humoring is the latest chants at football games* "F… Joe Biden"*
> 
> each to their own…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I might ecome a better football fan ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One of our neighbors used to leave his garage door open most of the day when he was fiddling around the house. One day a lady knocked on the door and was asking about something. Her partner was in the garage going through the tools and deciding what to steal ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Online bets on NFL games seen surging as season begins…*
https://ktar.com/story/4680453/tech-verifications-show-big-jump-in-bets-as-football-begins/

*the new economy…*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... the church is still a place for solace and santurary for many who are hurting and suffering. IMO tasteless…
> - Desert Woodworker


Interested to find out how many church goers got/get *C19*... does their *god* show favoritism towards the devout or just a typical politician and couldn't give a stuff once in power?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Petey-* Open Garage Door needs protection from people (who forget to close it) for around $100 here is a device that works for me for years…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


This also works,









however, it may hinder your entry without one of our local *tiger (snake) social distancer*...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck- Petey is in Florida may be an Alligator…


----------



## 1thumb

> ... the church is still a place for solace and santurary for many who are hurting and suffering. IMO tasteless…
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Interested to find out how many church goers got/get *C19*... does their *god* show favoritism towards the devout or just a typical politician and couldn t give a stuff once in power?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


You in Australia? You can't even go to church, can you? Are you allowed to leave your house?


----------



## pottz

> ... the church is still a place for solace and santurary for many who are hurting and suffering. IMO tasteless…
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Interested to find out how many church goers got/get *C19*... does their *god* show favoritism towards the devout or just a typical politician and couldn t give a stuff once in power?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> You in Australia? You can t even go to church, can you? Are you allowed to leave your house?
> 
> - 1thumb


they didn't allow him to leave his house even before covid thumb.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny,
> 
> I used you as motivation. Wife said just put preserve on the cart the way it is. I thought I HAVE to get the end grain.
> 
> do it right. I did.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Takes more time but end result last longer.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> they didn t allow him to leave his house even before covid thumb.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## bandit571

Made 4 trips down to the shop…..didn't do a whole lot else…..still paying the price….even worse after taking the trash can around to the curb…..am now trying to find a way to sit, to where the knee stops hurting…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Made 4 trips down to the shop…..didn t do a whole lot else…..still paying the price….even worse after taking the trash can around to the curb…..am now trying to find a way to sit, to where the knee stops hurting…..
> 
> - bandit571


I am going to chain you to that chair….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I can't believe the couple robbed at gun point in their home Saturday night just moved here from ********************tatle to be in a safer neighborhood. They were not elderly. Two daughters about 8 years old witnessed the 10 minutes of horror! Police say it is extremely rare, but I have seen several on Nextdoor this year ;-((


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez.

The Easy Coper from Rockler is a jig to hold the crown at an compound angle Then you can use a jig saw to cope it. Never use MDF crown, you can't get a fine edge.

I don't think a patina there is some colorization. (maybe the same thing?)

Up at 3:30 dawg was restless, hungry and had to go, so we are up. He is about 1000 degrees pressed up to my leg.

Shop time, going to get the rust off the cart wheels (need a wire brush). Then get back to the box for my Nephew.

Pottz LJ 6 years, me 8+

Still willing to buy the Tee shirt Cricket.


----------



## corelz125

I used both mdf and pine so far. A friend put up stained crown he assembled it all on the ground then put it up. Don't know how it turned out but it must of worked he's a perfectionist. I have one of the jobs that holds the crown up for the miter saw.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

...


----------



## Peteybadboy

Out for a walk just now. I think I saw a Fla. Panther.

I got a picture but you can't tell.
Got my heart going, Probably a dog.


----------



## bandit571

Cutting Crown Molding is one of the tasks a good Mitre Box & Saw was made to do…..Something like my Langdon No. 75…..or my Stanley No.358…..just set the stock holder to hold the Crown at the right angle, and swing the saw to make the cut at the correct angle….


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sorry I did not know that was not allowed.


----------



## pottz

> Corlez.
> 
> The Easy Coper from Rockler is a jig to hold the crown at an compound angle Then you can use a jig saw to cope it. Never use MDF crown, you can t get a fine edge.
> 
> I don t think a patina there is some colorization. (maybe the same thing?)
> 
> Up at 3:30 dawg was restless, hungry and had to go, so we are up. He is about 1000 degrees pressed up to my leg.
> 
> Shop time, going to get the rust off the cart wheels (need a wire brush). Then get back to the box for my Nephew.
> 
> Pottz LJ 6 years, me 8+
> 
> Still willing to buy the Tee shirt Cricket.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


sorry petey no shirts, ive pushed for it a couple times.


----------



## DevinT

I can make some shirts for you.


----------



## pottz

> I can make some shirts for you.
> 
> - DevinT


getting shirts made isn't a problem we'd like the forum to create a design and sell them like they did years ago when the founder martin ran the site,now it's just a business and no one seems to care about doing it.just like many other issues that dont get fixed.but for free i guess we cant complain.


----------



## DevinT

I'll DM you


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I can make some shirts for you.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> *,now it s just a business *
> 
> - pottz


more of a reason to do it ? ? ? ? :<))))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

1972 :<)))))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Devin If you make or have made a LJ tee shirt I am in.

Did I mention I saw a Panther in my neighborhood today? 28 wild acers mostly swamp-they seem to like that.

Tony I played "pong" once or twice.


----------



## pottz

> Devin If you make or have made a LJ tee shirt I am in.
> 
> Did I mention I saw a Panther in my neighborhood today? 28 wild acers mostly swamp-they seem to like that.
> 
> Tony I played "pong" once or twice.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


weve been talking about it,she has a company she works with that would make it very easy.she's moved the idea to cricket to present to the owners.we'll see if their willing.


----------



## splintergroup

I was wondering what the legal process would be with the LJ branding obviously owned by the site (I assume 8^)


----------



## bandit571

Currently still have my LJ branded Shop Apron….in addition to "Bandit" there is the LJ's logo on it.

No, I am NOT waddling back down to the shop to get a picture of it….one trip was quite enough for today….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I was wondering what the legal process would be with the LJ branding obviously owned by the site (I assume 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


Should be copyrighted.


----------



## bandit571

Shop Apron..Logo..









The big picture..









And, the pile of straps..









With…shoulder pads….oooh, aaahh…


----------



## DevinT

IANAL but …

But one can obtain permission which is the current effort. Also, copyright infringement is pretty hard to prosecute for beyond "personal use"

Quote from UoG School of Law:

"Personal use is when an individual uses a copyrighted work for private purposes, such as learning or entertainment. Personal use is a right given in the Copyright Clause of the U.S. Constitution, however, an issue arises when the individual wants to make a copy of the copyrighted work. New technologies like photocopying and videotaping make this issue more prominent today. Some copyright owners think that the individual's copying for private use is harmful to their potential market and they argue for compensation. Does the individual have the right under the personal use principle to reproduce the copyrighted work for private reasons? If so, what is the scope of this kind of reproduction? In order to answer these questions, this paper examines two conflicting theories concerning the nature of copyright: the natural-law property right theory, and the positive-law theory."

Found here

TL;DR The lawyer Hsin-Chih Cheng appears to be ready to argue the point that:

Personal use abrogates creator's rights in the face of issues concerning access or learning, but here in America Congress over-emphasizes the economic aspects to the detriment of the personal user's right to learning. This being said, "Copyright is a comprise between the public interests and the private interests."

A lawyer on the side of the site would have to argue that they have not yet had reasonable time to extract all the economic benefit from marketing said materials or derivative works. A personal-use case would have to argue that the company has had more than ample time to extract value from the market such that they are now in the territory of stifling access and learning (to which the personal-use defendant would have to define what access was restricted or what learning was prevented through lack of ability to copy the protected works).

If the defendant successfully argues this case, they will then have to take down the 3rd leg of Copyright protection:

The author's moral rights (cited from PATTERSON & Lindberg, supra note 1, at 163-76.)

To whit:

"Most people unfamiliar with intellectual property law assume copyright vests a property interest in the creator of a work. The Na- ture ofCopyright challenges this assumption by asserting that copy- right is fundamentally a regulatory concept, a statutory grant of a limited monopoly - not the author's natural law property right by reason of creation."

So if you successfully argue against the publisher's marketing rights you still have to argue against the author's rights.

I'd say that the site is long past any monopolistic interest in the content.

That being said, it is generally understood that personal use means not-for-sale and is indeed transferrable and even copyable in the interests of access and learning.

*EDIT* Perhaps lack of access through inhibited sales one could argue that owners of the last product made can absolutely copy it for personal use to ensure continued access to the product they purchased. You should be able to wash it, sew it, and copy it, in perpetuity to ensure your continued access to the product you purchased (which cannot be replaced otherwise).


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> IANAL but …
> 
> But one can obtain permission which is the current effort. *Also, copyright infringement is pretty hard to prosecute for beyond "personal use"*
> 
> *EDIT* Perhaps lack of access through inhibited sales one could argue that owners of the last product made can absolutely copy it for personal use to ensure continued access to the product they purchased. You should be able to wash it, sew it, and copy it, in perpetuity to ensure your continued access to the product you purchased (which cannot be replaced otherwise).
> 
> - DevinT


If anybody wants to send me an SVG vector file- I'll laser it. I think that *Pottz* should handle the $$$, orders and delivery… * We could have the Australian Duck handle it for he would be exempt especially with his Chinese connections…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DW health update- Orthopedic consultation on Wednesday, for a torn rotator cuff- hear his options versus my own research… to paraphrase "It's my body"...

I had time to think about those woodworkers who are handicapped… I came across these pics on the woodworking with handicaps…


----------



## corelz125

Duck is out I read all deliveries to and from the land down under are suspended due to covid. 
Instead of the LJ logo can I get a Union x 8?


----------



## corelz125

DW how did you go from a rotator cuff to being paralyzed from the waste down?


----------



## pottz

> I was wondering what the legal process would be with the LJ branding obviously owned by the site (I assume 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


forget about shirts boys,devin was shot down hard and fast.


----------



## pottz

> DW how did you go from a rotator cuff to being paralyzed from the waste down?
> 
> - corelz125


geez corelz, it spreads you know ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelez- Thank God I am not paralyzed, it was a take on those with handicaps- for instance myself, Bandit and Top Max… We hear about us Garage guys and our problems and then we have woodworkers IMO with worse handicaps. How about a little empathy for those who love woodworking.

Thank you for the concern about my rotator cuff injury- I can still use a bottle opener to open a Coors long neck…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- really?


----------



## pottz

ya know if someone wanted to privately take shirt orders make them up and ship them,how would they ever know.it could be done for cost so no revenue would be taken from the owners.do you think they would really go after someone for doing that? might get you banned though ? so who's got the balls ? lol.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- really?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


here we go again dw,take it as a joke between "good" friends ok ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I can still use a bottle opener to open a Coors long neck…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


... and then tip it down the sink as you can't lift it to your mouth!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> And, the pile of straps..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


I sort of have one of those,


----------



## pottz

> ... I can still use a bottle opener to open a Coors long neck…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> ... and then tip it down the sink as you can t lift it to your mouth!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


it's where it belongs anyway !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ... I can still use a bottle opener to open a Coors long neck…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> ... and then tip it down the sink as you can t lift it to your mouth!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


+1 very true…


----------



## pottz




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

How do they make money with LJ? The number of hits on the site? That is what ATT Advertising was trying o use to justify their billing after they sold me visibility on the front page of the Google search ;-(


----------



## RichT

> forget about shirts boys,devin was shot down hard and fast.
> 
> - pottz


Are you surprised?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> forget about shirts boys,devin was shot down hard and fast.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Are you surprised?
> 
> - Rich


No, not really…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - TopamaxSurvivor


But can he fight off those "ladies" at the supermarket that grab 20 packs at a time?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz

I am surprised that the free advertising shirts where shot down.

Morning all:

Very little work done yesterday. eVaporust working for me. I need to get the lawn cart done so I will focus on the "Wedding box!" I had to order new tire liners so the tube won't touch the rough surface left by the removed rust.

Golf today, Gym. Taking my dawg to the dog resort for the day since I am alone for a few days.

Have a great day


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….knee rehab in a little bit….then bill paying, grocery shopping….64 very cloudy degrees outside…LOTS of BIG..LOUD Thunderstorms rolled through here overnight….hopefully they are all..GONE.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - pottz


how did you get Kenny's high school picture ? ? ? :<)))))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

As a suggestion since the website shot down Tee shirts how about Gunny's Garage @ lumberjocks??


----------



## pottz

> forget about shirts boys,devin was shot down hard and fast.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Are you surprised?
> 
> - Rich


no, ive tried a couple time myself,the people that own this forum dont care about it period.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz
> 
> I am surprised that the free advertising shirts where shot down.
> 
> Morning all:
> 
> Very little work done yesterday. eVaporust working for me. I need to get the lawn cart done so I will focus on the "Wedding box!" I had to order new tire liners so the tube won t touch the rough surface left by the removed rust.
> 
> Golf today, Gym. Taking my dawg to the dog resort for the day since I am alone for a few days.
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> - Peteybadboy


well the shirt idea never made it to the owners.


----------



## pottz

> As a suggestion since the website shot down Tee shirts how about Gunny s Garage @ lumberjocks??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


you willin to make em,ill buy one ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> As a suggestion since the website shot down Tee shirts how about Gunny s Garage @ lumberjocks??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> you willin to make em,ill buy one ?
> 
> - pottz


That's what I am suggesting.


----------



## pottz

> As a suggestion since the website shot down Tee shirts how about Gunny s Garage @ lumberjocks??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> you willin to make em,ill buy one ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That s what I am suggesting.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


talk to devin about that site she uses,zazzle.they do all the work for you.you could give them your design and they take care of selling and shipping your product.you set the amount of profit or none if you want.thats what she presented to cricket,and was denied.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*funny stuff :<))))))*


----------



## GR8HUNTER

tip from pro chef :<))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *funny stuff :<))))))*
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Good jokes GR8HUNTER ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> As a suggestion since the website shot down Tee shirts how about Gunny s Garage @ lumberjocks??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Go on strike and stop posting until they agree to T shirts ;-)


----------



## moke

Hi gang, 
Got back late last night from 8 days in South Dakota. It is the land of my birth. I only lived there three years, but spent a lot of summers in my childhood. We spent 4 days in the East side of the state and 4 days on the West side. Dead wood to be specific. My father worked in the CCC (Civilian Conservation Corps) camps in the 30's, helping to construct the park and ground around Rushmore. I did some research at the CCC museum to try and find him which is still underway. 
It was kind of funny, in August the area is over run with bikers in and around Stuguris, After Labor day the area over run with the white hair crowd. I am 64 (for 30 more days) and I felt young there this week. The good thing about the Medicare crowd is most everyone is kind and courteous. I brought home some Bison steaks for Gunny's Garage folks…never tasted one yet, but supposed to taste like regular steak. Toured a Brothel museum at the suggestion of my wife. It was interesting, lots of unique facts, being a history nut, it was interesting.
At my studio and camera store I copied old photos for 43 years. They had an abundance of them….they were lacking in facts of how they were done and such. I volunteered to explain some of it, and they took my wife and I to lunch while I explained the processes. They were very interested and even took notes. I went back to the museum and looked at a bunch of photos and told them which one was what process. They even had an old Deardorf camera with waterhouse stops, was was more than likely was worth a few of thousand dollars which they were surprised at. The place was functioning until 1980, so I can now honestly say I spent an afternoon at a Brothel.
Of course I was 40 years too late….story of my life.
We went to Crazy horse, I asked to borrow a back hoe telling them some of my friends in the garage have some projects going and it would sure make it easier…...they didn't think much of that.
They did tell the story of how one of the son's of the builder went off the side of the mountain in a D-9 and fell 70 feet, but literally fell into the only pile of loose soil around and got up dusted himself off and went back to work. They still have the Cat sitting there. Heck I would have broken every bone in my body even falling into soil. The guy still works there. He's 74 now. An no he doesn't work in the gift shop….he works on the mountain.
The whole place is a tribute to Native Americans, which I have always had an interest in. The builder was Polish though. He dedicated his life to that Mountain. It is far from done, and probably wont be done for many many years to come. But interestingly enough they have taken 8 million tons of rock off that mountain, where the whole of Rushmore was 400,000. Rushmore had up to 400 guys working on the mountain alone, they have 9. They have never taken any federal or state monies. Very Interesting. My Dad took me to Rushmore 7 or 8 times, but for some reason we never went there. We did stop at Rushmore. If you ever go, make sure you have some Jefferson Ice Cream. I love it…I'm a real Ice Cream nut, and it is the best I have ever had ..I basically go to Rushmore every time I go out there, just to have that. 
Good to be back, doesn't look like much has changed around here…..Did I miss anything good?


----------



## pottz

welcome back mike.most of my relatives from mom and dads side are from south dakota.thank god they got the hell out of there and came to california before i was born or could have been a farm boy.my dad couldn't stand the weather.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, That guy must have been strapped to the D-9. I doubt there was anything to see at Crazy Horse when your dad was taking you to Rushmore. We were there about 15 years ago. I recall them opening to the public to generate more cash to work on the sculpture. I do not recall the timing but I do not believe it had been open to the public for very long. A couple 3 years maybe? I just looked at the pictures. Still looks the same. It was dedicated in the 40s. AT the rate they are going it will take 300 years to get the horse head sculpture done. They need 400 guys ;-)

We passed through the west side and our route was through Stugris. We started seeing 100s of cycles a hundred miles west in Wyoming. We found out what they were all about and rerouted. I doubt we could have pulled the 5th wheel through Sturgis that weekend.

What are you trying to find about your dad in the museum? SWMBO does a lot of genealogy research. I'm related to her best friend as a distant cousin of mine. Yesterday she was connecting us to US presidents. Not sure I really want to be related to most of them ;-)) We are 12th cousins and are 9th cousins of our DIL. Aaron Burr is my 2nd favorite cousin. The Smithsonian has the pistols he shot Alexander Hamilton in that famous duel.

Hamilton supplied the pistols. They were illegal dueling pistols. The caliber was too large and I believe they were rifled. They also had set triggers. It was obvious in the story at Smithsonian that the dueling rules were set up to minimize the chances of anyone being severely injured even though they were shooting at each other. Hamilton knew the pistols had set triggers which made the pull lighter and easier to shoot accurately. He was not used to the light trigger pull and accidentally shot over Burr's head. Of course, Burr shot and Hamilton died a few days later.

Anyways, most Americans are probably related to famous people, they just don't know it. 20 generations you have over a million direct line grandmas and grandpas. When we were at Plymouth Colony in 2017, one of the park rangers told me it is estimated three-quarters of Americans have a Mayflower ancestor.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

About 1905 my grandpa went to South Dakota to work the harvest. It was a bumper crop. He did it again the next year and another bumper crop. He moved his family to farm in SD. The next year was a crop failure ;-( He moved on to Montana for a couple three years. One of my aunts was born in a corn crib in November 1911 ;-( He said the wind blew so hard in MT it blew shelled corn off the top of a wagon load taking it to market. He decided to move to the coast, but a friend told him how good the farmland was in southern Idaho. The Board of Control was setting up the irrigation system and he cleared the sagebrush off the land and started farming. The rest is history.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

News says that the guy accused of shooting at a police officer in Renton a couple of days ago with a DNA connection to shooting at a state trooper last spring says he was shooting at another vehicle, not the police vehicle in the middle of the afternoon. I wonder if that defense will get him a lighter sentence?


----------



## TxSurveyor

Anyone else find this as funny as me?


----------



## splintergroup

I went to Rushmore as a kid, remember it distinctly!

Also remember a number of years back when the gubmint shut down and they tried to make it "hurt" even more by shutting down the parks. I can see where they required park staff at many of them, but for Rushmore they blocked off all the small, no facility, highway turnouts so you couldn't even pull off the road for a look. Rather petty if you ask me, wonder how they found the money to pay people to set up all those cones and how much of the park budget previously went to keeping those turnouts un-coned.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Welcome back Mike.

My Great grand parents or may be Great Great where homesteaders in N Dakota. My dads dad was born there. So that makes it great grand parents and Grandfather from N Dakota.

Good to have you back.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Tx, welcome to LJ and Gunny's Garage

We have to keep this forum PG, not that your picture was bad. Just saying we have been shut down 2x now!

Gunny I am for your tee shirt idea. If we need a min order I will help. Good quality tee shirts I hope. (I live in tee shirts)

Bandit - I have quite a few friends with knee replacements. 100% whish they had done it sooner. I don't know if you are a candidate. Give it some thought.

Anybody making anything?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Tx, welcome to LJ and Gunny s Garage
> 
> We have to keep this forum PG, not that your picture was bad. Just saying we have been shut down 2x now!
> 
> Gunny I am for your tee shirt idea. If we need a min order I will help. Good quality tee shirts I hope. (I live in tee shirts)
> 
> Bandit - I have quite a few friends with knee replacements. 100% whish they had done it sooner. I don t know if you are a candidate. Give it some thought.
> 
> Anybody making anything?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Working on couple outside cabinets.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny nice. What's the joinery?


----------



## splintergroup

Nice clean construction!

The barcodes are very 21st century, you can keep track of what goes where if you leave them for a few days and work on something else (like I tend to do…. Forget 8^)


----------



## corelz125

I got a laugh out the pic TX. I find those old pics interesting too Mike. Gives you sort of an idea of how life was back then.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Welcome aboard TX! Funny pic, not sure which side of the joke line it is on.


----------



## pottz

if tx gets spanked for that pic then something is very wrong in nutsville ? welcome to our nut house tx.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The unholy 3 have spoken Tx…* but I did not care for that pic for "phallic" is everywhere is society and what is humorous about phallic?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## pottz

good one bob!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey +1 re: your comment

Gunny- cabinet building is a past memory favorite of mine- keep us posted… (I like pic's)

To answer the previous question- "what have I been working on?"










*Laser material speeds and feeds-* +1 on the circled one…

*Orthopedic MRI physician result-* later post.


----------



## pottz

> Petey +1 re: your comment
> 
> Gunny- cabinet building is a past memory favorite of mine- keep us posted… (I like pic s)
> 
> To answer the previous question- "what have I been working on?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Laser material speeds and feeds-* +1 on the circled one…
> 
> *Orthopedic MRI physician result-* later post.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw you know your not allowed to sell here,this isn't gunny's gift shop ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Does anyone remember "Little Lotta"?

Little Lotta is a fictional character published by Harvey Comics from 1953 to 1972


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Petey +1 re: your comment
> 
> Gunny- cabinet building is a past memory favorite of mine- keep us posted… (I like pic s)
> 
> To answer the previous question- "what have I been working on?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Laser material speeds and feeds-* +1 on the circled one…
> 
> *Orthopedic MRI physician result-* later post.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dw you know your not allowed to sell here,this isn t gunny s gift shop ?
> 
> - pottz


Pottz- all of my creations were given without charge…

PM me if you would like one…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

MT Rushmore memories…

*1959-*










*2020*


----------



## pottz

> Petey +1 re: your comment
> 
> Gunny- cabinet building is a past memory favorite of mine- keep us posted… (I like pic s)
> 
> To answer the previous question- "what have I been working on?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Laser material speeds and feeds-* +1 on the circled one…
> 
> *Orthopedic MRI physician result-* later post.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> dw you know your not allowed to sell here,this isn t gunny s gift shop ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz- all of my creations were given without charge…
> 
> PM me if you would like one…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


i have a pocket angel,remember ? it's right above my head as i type.


----------



## pottz

> MT Rushmore memories…
> 
> *1959-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2020*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not worthy even in minature.


----------



## moke

Bob-
I think the kid jumped off the D-9 on its way down. His dad ran over to him thinking he was dead, and the kid popped up and started apologizing for the cat. Some woman asked when it will be done, and the tour guide said they were really making some good progress, that the outstretched hand had really gotten a lot further in the last two years. To my eye it isn't half done…maybe a third. I think the original builder got sidetracked a lot. He and his ten kids ran a timber mill, and dairy operation to make some cash to buy equipment, plus there is a lot of infrastructure there…all that had to have taken away from the time on the mountain. And they moved 8 million tons of rock to bring the mountain down to where they could start the carving more. Crazy Horse's face is done, and the hole under his pointing arm is done, that hole took them two years alone. They will not take any government money, because they do not want government control. There is something to be said for that.
But, they stopped short of saying no is on this planet that will ever see it done….
The CCC had like 150 camps in SD. I am trying to find out where my Dad was. There were more than a 100,000 workers that came and went…so it's a little like the proverbial needle in the haystack. The records are being put onto computer but, it is by volunteer and they are and have been overwhelmed. 
My father was born in Berlin, in 1912. My Grandfather, deserted the German army before he was sent to serious fighting in 1914. I am judgemental about this, but it is easy for me to be that way, having not been in his shoes. 18 people from my family came to America and ended up in Huron SD, because they were homesteading the area then. It was a popular place for Germans to go. The whole area is predominately German. Dad grew up an the farm, working with his family and anyone else ol' grandpa could take advantage of…..My Dad was however one of the nicest men I ever knew, but respected his dad. By the 30's the farmers had mismanaged the land so bad that the Dust storms started and they were right in the heart of it. So good ol Grandpa, sent my dad off to work in the CCC camps and send his money home. So near as I can tell, my Dad and 4 others from the same tiny town, Yale, all went to the same camp….but only for one season. One of the kids had a camera, but took very few photos….I have a few. My Grandpa continued to "pimp" my Dad out as a laborer until, my Dad had enough and went to LA in 1938….wait for it….to become a Policeman. Pottzy, my dad talked about Calif in the same way you think of SD, so I have never been there. So I am slowly making some progress in finding where he was, right now we are 90% he worked on the park and parking lot for Rushmore.

Splinter…Rushmore has always mesmerized me…..I don't know why….so does the Black Hills in general. It is beautiful. And I have to commend SD for the good roads….and no I am not kidding, they were really good.it was obvious when we got the MN. The roads sucked bad! I left SD when I was 3 and have to say, feel the same way Pottz does….glad to be gone! THe folks are nice and there is most everything we have around here, but it is a lot slower.

Petey, I have been to ND a few times….there are two towns Fargo and Bismark, and NOTHING much else….although Grand Forks is nice. Believe it or not Bismark is a hot bed for technology….if you want to be an Airline Pilot or Mechanic, Bismark is the place to go. Fargo is very nice, lots of flooding issues so it has been remade a number of times. To folks from South or North Dakota, they are just the Dakotas….

Gunny….what are the cabinets for? Out door kitchen? Looking good!

Corel, remember these were portraits hanging in Bordello's. Clothing was optional, and most of them opted out of it. I know that a few guys did that kind of Photography back then, but I was a shocked a little to see that from a hundred or more years ago…..One of the things I did notice was their teeth. The larger portraits are a very light image on a 20×24 card stock, so an artist went in with chalk and darkened it, they really look more like a painting or a chalk drawing…I am sure you have seen them, mostly I have seen them with the bubble glass on them. You could see that the eyes and teeth really had the most work done to them. I pointed that out to the museum folks and they said they must not have had any Crest toothpaste. If you ever come across old photos like that don't touch the photo, remember it just chalk, and you can smear it…but more than that the bubble glass is worth 150 to 200.00 by itself.

Good to be back…I missed you all…..yes even you Duckster.


----------



## moke

Hey DW, Trump is very popular out there…..there were still Trump 2020 stores out there…..it was kind of like going down south, they are still fighting the war…..well these folks are still campaigning for 2020…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> MT Rushmore memories…
> 
> *1959-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2020*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> not worthy even in minature.
> 
> - pottz


I concur… just a commentary on society's values 1959 to the statues/landmarks that are being altered in 2020.

Recently


----------



## moke

One more story, I know I ramble too much…
My Dad told me that Gusland Borgland the maker of Rushmore was an alchy. He put too much dynamite in a hole when they were making Teddy R. ( They literally did one at a time) and it blew 13 feet of his nose so they had to move him back in the corner like that. I have no idea of that is true, remember my Dad was 19 or so when he was there, so I'm sure rumors went around the camp. I asked at Rushmore a couple of times and no one seemed to know…..There is no mention of old Borgland having a drinking problem, although they did admit at one point he was a member of the klan.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hey DW, Trump is very popular out there…..there were still Trump 2020 stores out there…..it was kind of like going down south, they are still fighting the war…..well these folks are still campaigning for 2020…
> 
> - moke


+1 just a social commentary


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> One more story, I know I ramble too much…
> My Dad told me that Gusland Borgland the maker of Rushmore was an alchy. He put too much dynamite in a hole when they were making Teddy R. ( They literally did one at a time) and it blew 13 feet of his nose so they had to move him back in the corner like that. I have no idea of that is true, remember my Dad was 19 or so when he was there, so I m sure rumors went around the camp. I asked at Rushmore a couple of times and no one seemed to know…..There is no mention of old Borgland having a drinking problem, although they did admit at one point he was a member of the klan.
> 
> - moke


This post deserves a Garage +1 post


----------



## moke

Like I said…I don't know if its true. And to the untrained eye the rock has a lot of fissures…


----------



## moke

I went into a Trump 2020 store, and there was a tiny 80 year old lady smoking a cigarette, and she was talking to some guy and I heard her say…"honey this is South Dakota….we don't need no 911, we take care of things like that ourselves…..there are a lot a mines to throw the body in"......we left…


----------



## pottz

> I went into a Trump 2020 store, and there was a tiny 80 year old lady smoking a cigarette, and she was talking to some guy and I heard her say…"honey this is South Dakota….we don t need no 911, we take care of things like that ourselves…..there are a lot a mines to throw the body in"......we left…
> 
> - moke


yeah that sums up the people of the dakotas,self reliant and very stubborn.germans,will argue to you pass out.thats how my dad was and his dad was.oh my god when they would get together the arguments could go until the sun came up if it wasn't for grandma putting her foot down and commanding,enough of you two.i ioss them all so much.those kind of solid stand up people are all disappearing today.very sad where our society is going.thanks for those stories mike.it was not rambling too me buddy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny nice. What s the joinery?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


No special joinery on this one. Bare bones basic construction. Not sure of what type this might be called. I make a top and bottom plate them join them with 3/4 plywood sides. Same for back. Then add face frame and cabinet is done. Grandfather taught me on making these. Very durable.

These will be to replace one 8 ft long cabinet, built the same way. Just too heavy and bulky to move around when we clean the patio.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* Interesting story about your dad in the Depression. My dad spent the Depression working on grandpa's farm for free. I help my aunt clean out my grandparent's paperwork after he passed away. In the desk was an unopened letter that was a notice of foreclosure. The mortgage holder could not find anyone to take the place, so he told grandpa he may as well stay there and farm it. He eventually saved it.



> One more story, I know I ramble too much…
> My Dad told me that Gusland Borgland the maker of Rushmore was an alchy. He put too much dynamite in a hole when they were making Teddy R. ( They literally did one at a time) and it blew 13 feet of his nose so they had to move him back in the corner like that. I have no idea of that is true, remember my Dad was 19 or so when he was there, so I m sure rumors went around the camp. I asked at Rushmore a couple of times and no one seemed to know…..There is no mention of old Borgland having a drinking problem, although they did admit at one point he was a member of the klan.
> 
> - moke


I vaguely remember seeing a documentary about building Mt Rushmore. They mentioned issues that caused the statues to be revised. Memory too foggy to know it that was one or not. There was revision(s).


----------



## moke

I don't think folks like her are exclusive to SD…in fact my FIL is one of those. One of the reasons we havn't spoken in five years. I just found it interesting this was a 100 lb little old lady.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I went into a Trump 2020 store, and there was a tiny 80 year old lady smoking a cigarette, and she was talking to some guy and I heard her say…"honey this is South Dakota….we don t need no 911, we take care of things like that ourselves…..there are a lot a mines to throw the body in"......we left…
> 
> - moke


LB told me the sheriff told the public if you get injured breaking into someone's home, there will not be much of an investigation. Seems to be fairly effective ;-)


----------



## corelz125

Mike it's only rambling if it's nonsense. You're stories are interesting so I enjoy reading them. I never came across pics that old. Pics from a bordello shows a side of history often left out. I found some of my grandfather's pics from when he was in ww2. I don't know if he took them himself or if some one else did, it had his handwriting on them . It was pics from a concentration camp.in Germany.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Standup people are nearly gone for sure ;-(( The 15 yo girl that hit a jogger in July was going about 50 mph. She said she was going to bump him and scare him. She laughed when he flew through the air and landed in the ditch. His widow doesn't think it is funny.


----------



## pottz

> I went into a Trump 2020 store, and there was a tiny 80 year old lady smoking a cigarette, and she was talking to some guy and I heard her say…"honey this is South Dakota….we don t need no 911, we take care of things like that ourselves…..there are a lot a mines to throw the body in"......we left…
> 
> - moke
> 
> LB told me the sheriff told the public if you get injured breaking into someone s home, there will not be much of an investigation. Seems to be fairly effective ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


the way it should be,why should they get any consideration for what happens.dont wanna get hurt or…dont break in.simple.in oregon where my dad retired if someones enters your property and it's posted no trespassing and you shoot them,it's their problem.


----------



## bandit571

To quote an old song title…

"God is great, Beer is good, people are…...crazy"


----------



## moke

Corelz, Thank u. I hated history in High School….mostly because it was mostly about economics or skewed to make America the bad guys. When I got hired at the studio i eventually bought we had three full time people in copy and restoration. I made copies of anything that interested me. A few years into it I realized i needed to ask the owner if I could make myself a copy. So I have some photos that I have in my "private" collection. My collection is very extensive…..particularly WW2. When I started Veterans were still around in groves. Multiple times i copied collections that were taken from German soldiers/officers. The one thing that comes to mind when looking at them is these are just people, like us, with friends, kids and personal victories that they took photos of. ( like new cars, or houses…etc). These were usually in albums in bunkers. A marine in the Pacific found some framed photos in a bunker they captured. One of the photos is an 8×10 taken from a Japanese dive bomber during Pearl Harbor. The Japanese were giving it away as an award for bravery. Someone wrote on it in english which ships were which. Otherwise it is taken from such a height you might not know what it is. Another lady bought in a small collection of personal photos from one of the monuments men. It was fun. The photos are all 2nd generation photos which means there were a copy of a print made from the original negative. Only in a rare case is a 2nd gen photo worth much. If you are interested I could post a photo or two…...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Speaking of WWII, I saw Masajiro Kawato who claimed to have shot down Gregory "Pappy" Boyington at the Washington State Arms Collectors show in Puyallup in the 80s or early 90s. He was selling copies of his book. He moved to the USA and lived somewhere in the Seattle area. He was just standing at attention as people walked past. I passed too. I wasn't sure about what to say or ask.

I thought about a friend of dad's who spent the entire war in a concentration camp; Ray Bowen. He was doing construction on an island when the Japs bombed Pearl Harbor. They took that island in the next few days. I overheard him telling dad about the horrors a few times. He spent a lot of time in hospitals, about a quarter or half of every year I believe, and died fairly young. 50s or 60s???

Ray had some kind of psychological power. Dad lost his billfold harrowing a five-acre field. Dad rode a horse all over that field hoping the horse's hooves would kick out his billfold. He mentioned it to Ray. A few days later he saw Ray's pickup parked at the end of the field. He went down there and Ray was about 50 yards out into the field. He told dad he dreamed where the billfold was. He kicked the dirt in a small area and within a few minutes, he picked it up and handed it to dad.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Posts are over halfway to 13K already! ;-)) 12512


----------



## RichT

> Posts are over halfway to 13K already! ;-)) 12512
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I see a shark fin circling…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Posts are over halfway to 13K already! ;-)) 12512
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I see a shark fin circling…
> 
> - Rich


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Posts are over halfway to 13K already! ;-)) 12512
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I see a shark fin circling…
> 
> - Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Better stay on your toes Gunny ;-))

It has been reported the 2022 All-Star game will be in this neighborhood. I doubt ********************tatle has enough sense to clean the mess up before they embarrass the MBA
"Seattle Times columnist Danny Westneat describes the tremendous negative impact the Seattle City Council's disastrous public policy process has had on many small business owners. When the spineless councilmembers caved in to the unreasonable demands of violent liberal rioters to defund the police department, they failed in their basic responsibility to provide the necessary public safety for the city's residents and employers. The councilmembers instead promised some future untested program (now called "Triage One") that will be operational at an unknown future date (now promised sometime in 2022). The result has been skyrocketing violent crime rates, an unsafe downtown "neighborhood," and employers closing their businesses.

In his column, Westneat reports on a Pioneer Square art gallery that has lost all of its employees because the neighborhood is unsafe and a restaurant owner who has given up calling the police to report the daily disturbances he faces. The current dangerous condition in Seattle is entirely the creation of liberal public safety policies and the lack of responsibility displayed by the city's elected officials."


----------



## RichT

Seen today at the local Tucson Woodcraft store. This is a 19" wide by 10 foot tall piece of gorgeous 4/4 curly maple. You'd have to see it to believe it. There were more behind it too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Petey +1 re: your comment
> 
> Gunny- cabinet building is a past memory favorite of mine- keep us posted… (I like pic s)
> 
> To answer the previous question- "what have I been working on?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Laser material speeds and feeds-* +1 on the circled one…
> 
> *Orthopedic MRI physician result-* later post.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *dw you know your not allowed to sell here,this isn t gunny s gift shop ?*
> 
> *- pottz*


In retrospect to my friend, allow me to repost a reply (a little late)

*"wait and see the t-shirts that I have planned…" [:>}*

No excuse for crabbiness towards friends… Today I went to the Orthopedic surgeon regarding my L and R tore rotator cuffs. Good news- no surgery… In reality, the muscles are worn and torn preventing surgery. I will not be able to reach my arms above my chest without assistance… Duck your advice on drinking beer is almost correct yet I am still able to get the bottle up…

I still have many things that I like and can perform… my day as a cabinetmaker, carpenter and framer are physically over, yet I can still enjoy the stuff from the perch. I am thankful that I am able to use the laser and CNC and make sawdust. And small-scale wood projects…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Seen today at the local Tucson Woodcraft store. This is a 19" wide by 10 foot tall piece of gorgeous 4/4 curly maple. You d have to see it to believe it. There were more behind it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


A real treasure. How much $$$ Question: Did you buy it and will you craft this treasure as 19" or will you rip it into smaller cuts to prevent warping?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Hi gang,
> Got back late last night from 8 days in South Dakota….
> - moke


Welcome back *moke*... I never saw you in *S.Dakota*, but that's probably cause I've never been there… in fact I've never been to *Yankeeland*... bloody *Aussies* refuse to give me a passport so all I can do is fly south and *Antartica* is a tad too far away.

FAIW… I get a *Rush* the *more* vino I drink…



> dw you know your not allowed to sell here,this isn t gunny s gift shop ?
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz- all of my creations were given without charge…
> 
> PM me if you would like one…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


I know *pottzy* is too bloody modest to ask, so on his behalf I'll order at least *100* for him.


> Nice clean construction!
> 
> The barcodes are very 21st century, you can keep track of what goes where if you leave them for a few days and work on something else (like I tend to do…. Forget 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


Did someone mention *bar*... they'd make great *bar stools*... built in foot rest and plenty of storage for the empty casks on the bottom shelf.


> Anybody making anything?
> - Peteybadboy


I'm working on more *puzzles*... I wanna see,


> - pottz


you *Yankees* *SUFFER*....

With the compliments of *pottzy*.


----------



## RichT

> A real treasure. How much $$$ Question: Did you buy it and will you craft this treasure as 19" or will you rip it into smaller cuts to prevent warping?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


If I recall correctly, it's around 15 BF at $10/BF. Worth every penny. If only I had a vehicle to bring it home in.

No, I didn't buy it. I simply lusted after it right there in the store.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Seen today at the local Tucson Woodcraft store. This is a 19" wide by 10 foot tall piece of gorgeous 4/4 curly maple. You d have to see it to believe it. There were more behind it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


curly maple is one of my favorite woods. Kentucky long rife stocks ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A real treasure. How much $$$ Question: Did you buy it and will you craft this treasure as 19" or will you rip it into smaller cuts to prevent warping?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> If I recall correctly, it s around 15 BF at $10/BF. Worth every penny. If only I had a vehicle to bring it home in.
> 
> No, I didn t buy it. I simply lusted after it right there in the store.
> 
> - Rich


+1 and the temptation at the Wood store… here is my treasure trove, leftover from my cabinet maker days including my bamboo piece that I purchased like your find…










Best to you,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz
> 
> you *Yankees* *SUFFER*....
> 
> With the compliments of *pottzy*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*Duck don't forget to add all the Yanks! "Joe Biden Forgets Australia PM Morrison's Name During Globalist Announcement"*

https://www.infowars.com/posts/yikes-joe-biden-forgets-australia-pm-morrisons-name-during-globalist-announcement/


----------



## RichT

> - pottz
> 
> you *Yankees* *SUFFER*....
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


That's stuffed up, dude, and you know it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ... Today I went to the Orthopedic surgeon regarding my L and R tore rotator cuffs. Good news- no surgery… In reality, the muscles are worn and torn preventing surgery. I will not be able to reach my arms above my chest without assistance… Duck your advice on drinking beer is almost correct yet I am still able to get the bottle up…
> 
> I still have many things that I like and can perform… my day as a cabinetmaker, carpenter and framer are physically over, yet I can still enjoy the stuff from the perch. I am thankful that I am able to use the laser and CNC and make sawdust. And small-scale wood projects…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sorry to hear that DW ;-(


----------



## Peteybadboy

Rich, That board is why I have an F150.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I see a *shark* fin circling…
> 
> - Rich


*I'm here to protect*,










> - pottz
> 
> you *Yankees* *SUFFER*....
> 
> With the compliments of *pottzy*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *Duck don t forget to add all the Yanks! "Joe Biden Forgets Australia PM Morrison's Name During Globalist Announcement"*
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


I've forgotten *Morie…* whatsis name as well… but don't sweat it *DW*... I'll make enough puzzles to bring back *Joe* after *The Donald* does his next 4 year stint.


----------



## corelz125

I would like to see some of them Mike


----------



## TxSurveyor

> Tx, welcome to LJ and Gunny s Garage
> 
> We have to keep this forum PG, not that your picture was bad. Just saying we have been shut down 2x now!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks for the welcome Petey! Copy that on the PG. 


> *The unholy 3 have spoken Tx…* but I did not care for that pic for "phallic" is everywhere is society and what is humorous about phallic?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Apologies for any offense made. I will treat your question as rhetorical, as we would need a whole new thread on a different site to dive into the answer to that question


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

TX, welcome aboard. Strap in for a heck of a ride.

LOL


----------



## RichT

> Apologies for any offense made. I will treat your question as rhetorical, as we would need a whole new thread on a different site to dive into the answer to that question
> 
> - TxSurveyor


What's to apologize for? You posted a photo with zero offensive content, along with an unoffensive comment. In my view, it's the over-reactors who escalated this into something that it wasn't.


----------



## pottz

> Apologies for any offense made. I will treat your question as rhetorical, as we would need a whole new thread on a different site to dive into the answer to that question
> 
> - TxSurveyor
> 
> What s to apologize for? You posted a photo with zero offensive content, along with an unoffensive comment. In my view, it s the over-reactors who escalated this into something that it wasn t.
> 
> - Rich


+1 make it what you want,it was mild humor.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Thank you for your service, Mr. Brooks*
https://www.bet.com/news/national/2021/09/13/lawrence-brooks-americas-oldest-living-wwii-vet-112-birthday.html
Happy 112th birthday to Mr. Lawrence Brooks, America's oldest living World War II veteran and a proud Louisianan. Mr. Brooks, the entire state of Louisiana thanks you for your service and we all wish you a joyous birthday


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

For those on a budget but want to drink.


----------



## moke

Sorry to hear about your shoulders DW….my Dad would say," This aging thing is not for sissies"....now I know what he means!

Corelz, I am working in my shop today for the first time in 10 days..it feels good..I will scan and post a photograph periodically….plus I am working on some projects and have some questions for the brain trust here…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Corona Crazier - The paper says 1579 hospitalizations in Washington state are all it took to overwhelm the healthcare system. I would have thought it would take more than that.

Part of my evidence collection to present facts to the chity about why code enforcement mitigates disasters is being on the notification list of the US Fire Administration. About half the deaths of firefighters in the US are Covid within 30 to 60 days after exposure. Most of the others are heart attacks. Seems odd that if half of their deaths are Covid they oppose vaccine, eh?


----------



## bandit571

Worked about..10 minutes IN the shop…had to free up a bit…









Was a bit rusted into that chuck….









One wrench, 2 pairs of visegrip pliers….and the bench vise to hold things steady…then wire wheel and sand things clean










New Yankee bit is too fat…









So, I'll just keep these two around…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Sorry to hear about your shoulders DW….*my Dad would say," This aging thing is not for sissies"*....now I know what he means!
> 
> - moke


Thx


----------



## Peteybadboy

Here is where I am on my Nephews box for his wedding.

I am working on the feet for this box. They appear Chunky but I wanted to leave "meat" because I plan to carve some wave movement in the feet. Photo two has a line to show that I may taper the feet where they touch the surface. They also my be a little too tall. I have to sleep on that. I plan to glue them in place.

Thoughts?



















As usual I jumped right in with the good stuff ebony, and did not make a prototype.

I have been procrastinating with the work on the lawn cart. (almost done) waiting on a deliver for the tire liners


----------



## moke

That is awesome Petey! That is a gift they will be talking about for their whole life….


----------



## moke

First in the old photos….let me know if you like it, or are bored…










Pearl Harbor during the assault by the Japanese taken from a Dive Bomber. It was give to officers towards the end of the war, in place of a medal…..A customer was a Marine in the Pacific Theater and found this in an underground bunker. Not sure what island. If you look at it closely, you can see where someone has identified the ships. The Arizona is still up, but leaking oil.


----------



## splintergroup

Looking good Petey!

I think following the general lines of the chamfer on top like you show would look fine.

Looks like more "good stuff" than just ebony 8^) Leopard wood right?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey-










here are2 with tapered legs…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Pete looks great!!!

Moke, interesting picture. Unusual perspective.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Moke the picture is great I will enjoy them and Thx for sharing…


----------



## pottz

> Here is where I am on my Nephews box for his wedding.
> 
> I am working on the feet for this box. They appear Chunky but I wanted to leave "meat" because I plan to carve some wave movement in the feet. Photo two has a line to show that I may taper the feet where they touch the surface. They also my be a little too tall. I have to sleep on that. I plan to glue them in place.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual I jumped right in with the good stuff ebony, and did not make a prototype.
> 
> I have been procrastinating with the work on the lawn cart. (almost done) waiting on a deliver for the tire liners
> 
> - Peteybadboy


looking real nice.im like you i just dont do prototypes,i just go for it and hope it's what i want.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* Those old pictures are interesting..

Box looks good from here *Petey*.


----------



## moke

In Iowa, as I am assuming in other States, small towns held fundraisers to purchase a planes for the War effort….This one happens to be here in Linn County, Iowa, City of Fairfax. I have a photo of a B24 that Cedar Rapids purchased somewhere. But Fairfax was a city of 1,000 at that time…I thought this was impressive…Now days we could not all agree on doing something like this. This really was the "Great Generation". I am not belittling the military in any way, but I feel the support that the troops got in Bond Drives, and the manufacturing effort was our advantage.


----------



## moke

The real "Monuments Men"


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW your taper idea is a good one. I have 2 extra legs, will give that a go on one, and start the wavy carve on the other and make a choice. Now I have to think about how to go about a taper. I may need to make a hold down jig, pretty steep angle and will have fingers close to the blade. Hmmm. A good taper and I will be done with it.

Mike so Japanese planes took those photos? ( I do hope the box is a reminder of the wedding, and me) Also, what are you working on?

Splint yes , good eye.

Pottz , right, you/I can always do one of two things, "fix" it or start again.

Bandit are you going to use that thing?

Haven't talked to Uncle Wah in about 60 days, (speaking of WWII-DW) his 2nd oldest of 5 daughters will stop by to see us tomorrow. Her name is Lynn. At Christmas Lynn would unwrap each present very slowly so the wrapping paper would be perfect when she was done. (not me) Lynn also helped me wright a paper in grade school. (I got a B that was good) Big teach - read what you wrote. I am so ADD and dyslexic at times - I could not understand what I wrote!


----------



## corelz125

Nice pics Mike. Post them as you can no rush. Box looks good Petey. Do you have a taper jig? Maybe you can make a mini taper jig?

TX don't take the duck personal be takes shots at everyone and anyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> In Iowa, as I am assuming in other States, small towns held fundraisers to purchase a planes for the War effort….This one happens to be here in Linn County, Iowa, City of Fairfax. I have a photo of a B24 that Cedar Rapids purchased somewhere. But Fairfax was a city of 1,000 at that time…I thought this was impressive…Now days we could not all agree on doing something like this. This really was the "Great Generation". I am not belittling the military in any way, but I feel the support that the troops got in Bond Drives, and the manufacturing effort was our advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - moke


I didn't know towns bought aircraft to contribute to the effort. Compared to the Greatest Generation the US is the Laughing Stock of the World today ;-( Let Free-Dumb ring!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TX don t take the duck personal be takes shots at everyone and anyone.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 ;-))


----------



## moke

Thanks for the nice comments guys…I will space them out so as not to burn folks out on History. I have some WW1 stuff coming.

Petey and everyone that wants to comment would be appreciated…..I was going to post this and ask some advice questions….



















These are the structural parts of the bench I am building. They are made of Ash 2×4's…..it took me forever to get to here. They were rough cut. So I planed and drum sanded them, glued them together, then drum sanded them all to the same size. I then cut lap joints in, glued and pegged them. The photograph with the chisel is for size reference. The overall length of the bench will be 8'. I am now going to put a 1×10 across the back towards the top, a 2×4 across the front at the top. The stringers I was going to at the bottom crossbars and Kreg them in, they will be 2×4. Then a plywood shelf on the crossbars and stringers.

The top I could make….I have the ash, but it is very nice wood, and not sure I want to waste it on a top, and most of it is 1×8,10, 12. OR I could by a butcherblock top at Menard's for 250.00. I would have to add some ash to the width as it is about 4 inches too narrow…..Opinions from the brain trust please…...
Oh and my joints are not as tight as Bandits or Petey's…sorry


----------



## corelz125

A king had 10 wild dogs. He used them to torture and kill any minister that misguided him.

A minister once gave an opinion which was wrong and which the king didn't like at all… So he ordered that the minister to be thrown to the dogs.

The minister said, "I served you loyally 10 years and you do this…?"

The king was unrelenting.

Minister pleaded, "Please give me 10 days before you throw me to the dogs."

The king agreed. In those 10 days the minister went to the keeper of the dogs and told him he wanted to serve the dogs for the next 10 days.

The guard was baffled… But he agreed. So the minister started feeding the dogs, caring for them, washing them, providing all sorts of comfort for them.

So when the 10 days were up. The king ordered that the minister be thrown to the dogs as sentenced.

When he was thrown in, everyone was amazed at what they saw. The dogs were wagging their tails playing with the condemned minister, licking his feet.

The king was baffled at what he saw. "What happened to the dogs? !!!" He growled.

The minister then said, "I served the dogs for only 10 days and they didn't forget my service. I served you for 10 years and you forgot all at the first mistake!"

The King realised his mistake and Replaced the dogs with crocodiles.

Moral: Once Management has targeted you, that's final.


----------



## corelz125

WW1 reminds me I was looking for something in my garage and found a bag hanging. I seen it before but never gave it much thought. I opened it up one day and inside was a US Army gas mask that was issued for WW1. It's in rough shape but still intact and has all the pieces.

$250 and you'll be done in a fraction of the time. I might go that way and keep the nice wide Ash boards for a project.


----------



## moke

Thanks Corelz….I have a BIL that has a sense of humor…well, kind of. Last xmas he gave my wife a Polish gas mask, siting that she need it to live with me….ok, it's kinda funny….

Thanks for the advice and that is what I was thinking…


----------



## pottz

i agree go with the butcher block.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Moke you may be interested in this for a top…










2×6 ROUBO WORKBENCH
https://stumpynubs.com/product/2x6-roubo-workbench/

He also has a few YouTube videos on the build…


----------



## moke

DW-Thanks but it is a workbench for general work….I have a woodworking bench with a tail vise and dog holes…
This one will have a 6" wilton bench vise. I have some ideas to protect it when I paint and such….I'll get into that later.
But thank you….

Thanks Pottzy…


----------



## corelz125

Going to use a piece of masonite or mdf to protect the top?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I vote butcher block top or 2x fir for general purpose


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Moke- an idea… bech top 1"MDFD then .25 white melamine skin then you can replace and refresh the skin as necessary. masonite is good but you will get better illumination with white.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> DW-Thanks but it is a workbench for general work….
> - moke


If it's general work, have you considered the Paulk design... or maybe a torsion box top?


----------



## moke

I was thinking of taking masonite and putting a 1×2 on the very edge. Then putting screw insert into the butcher block top and very back. Then just screw it down, with machine bolts. Removable in two minutes….
Good or bad idea?


----------



## moke

Duckster- I sent you a PM earlier in the day and I think the universe ate it…. I'll work on it tomorrow again. Ur Paulk top gives me the idea….multiple tops…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duckster- I sent you a PM earlier in the day and I think the universe ate it…. I ll work on it tomorrow again. Ur Paulk top gives me the idea….multiple tops…
> 
> - moke


Also consider the MFT/UJK layout...


----------



## pottz

this is what i came home to today.a box of new mexico chili's and chili powders plus some tasty chunks of wood from my good friend dave polaschek.so cool.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> how could i can find a reputable builders in Kerala
> 
> - noelprojects


* contact the Duck….*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> how could i can find a reputable builders in Kerala
> 
> - noelprojects
> 
> 
> contact the Duck….*
> *
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> *


*







* *ing…*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Mike,

I am impressed with your bench build. I hope to build one in the future. Currently my bench is 2×4's and plywood. I also have a kreg table system on wheels I use all the time.

Golf today, hope to finish the lawn cart. I just looked up a taper jig, I have one for table legs, may have to modify for such small pieces.

Golf today (sick of hearing that?) Gym, shop later.

Is Ron missing?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey- * I never get sick of your posts, in fact, you come across as inspirational in many areas…

The lawn cart reminds me of an apocalyptic movie that I watched the "Road"










*Ron? *I hope all is well…

*Duck-*- flocking is an interesting topic. Do you actually flock as the pic showed?

*Pottz-* nice gift that you got. Can an additional gift like this be purchased at Gunny's Garage Gift shop?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Apologies for any offense made. I will treat your question as rhetorical, as we would need a whole new thread on a different site to dive into the answer to that question
> 
> - TxSurveyor


Welcome no apologies needed. +1 on your reply. This is a "forum" and people should have the right to express their thoughts/posts some will agree and disagree. We received notice that LJ admin. posted "that anyone posting not family-oriented subjects- will have their accounts locked." So, IMO the person posting will be "banned" nothing was said about the forum. Therefore welcome, and be wary of people encouraging you not to make good choices.

Agin welcome…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max*- from Seattle (and the west) have you heard anything on this?

*Body composting a 'green' alternative to burial, cremation*
https://apnews.com/article/technology-lifestyle-religion-environment-and-nature-health-014a5d0bc4f4039181d9863527334ebe


----------



## bandit571

"Buzzards gotta eat, so do the worms.." Josey Wales, 1866


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…and the remains of the day to meself.

Knee Rehab in a little bit. Have a NEW knee brace on…and I am walking around without the cane…for now.

Sausage Breakfast Bowl as a wake-up. BTW..it IS a FRIDAY…correct?


----------



## pottz

> how could i can find a reputable builders in Kerala
> 
> - noelprojects
> 
> 
> contact the Duck….*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


he's makin the rounds here.


----------



## pottz

> *Petey- * I never get sick of your posts, in fact, you come across as inspirational in many areas…
> 
> The lawn cart reminds me of an apocalyptic movie that I watched the "Road"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ron? *I hope all is well…
> 
> *Duck-*- flocking is an interesting topic. Do you actually flock as the pic showed?
> 
> *Pottz-* nice gift that you got. Can an additional gift like this be purchased at Gunny s Garage Gift shop?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


afraid not dw,you gotta know someone.


----------



## TxSurveyor

Thanks *Duck! *


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... *Duck-*- flocking is an interesting topic. Do you actually flock as the pic showed?...
> - Desert Woodworker


I was trying to keep it *"G"* rated… my way of saying the comment was a *flocking spam*!


----------



## corelz125

DW I don't think it was everyone threatened. I think it was mostly directed at me.


----------



## moke

DW--don't think I have ever seen White masonite….any suggestions on where to find it?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max*- from Seattle (and the west) have you heard anything on this?
> 
> *Body composting a 'green' alternative to burial, cremation*
> https://apnews.com/article/technology-lifestyle-religion-environment-and-nature-health-014a5d0bc4f4039181d9863527334ebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah, I heard about that being approved and opening several months ago. I wonder how they control the smell?

*Petey* Golf is fine. Sounds a lot better than crime and PT ;-))

*bandit* Is your knee brace an unloader brace that holds the joint apart to reduce wear and tear?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Moke- .25 white mememine (preium qualityu likle Panolam)) works for me. Either way, the top gets beat up…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW I don t think it was everyone threatened. I think it was mostly directed at me.
> 
> - corelz125


"Anyone who posts… will get their account locked." Therefore, just a heads up to those who wish to try to challenge admin. best to you… Again, I am not offended just a word of caution to others…


----------



## pottz




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Corona Crazy - Ony 6 projects posted yesterday and 4 made the Top 3 ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Corona Crazy - Ony 6 projects posted yesterday and 4 made the Top 3 ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


like ive said bob top 3 is meaningless.it only shows the amount of interest.


----------



## splintergroup

If you count the day stamps on the projects, there are typically 6 DT3s per day


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz


+1


----------



## 1thumb

creepy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438804926147305472


----------



## pottz

> creepy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1438804926147305472
> - 1thumb


yeah thats pretty cool.


----------



## corelz125

This one is for Devin. If you're scared of a grinder this is everything you shouldn't do when using one.


----------



## pottz

> This one is for Devin. If you re scared of a grinder this is everything you shouldn t do when using one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


oh man thats a visit to the er if i ever *saw *one !


----------



## DS

> oh man thats a visit to the er if i ever *saw *one !
> 
> - pottz


… amateurs.

That's only a trip to the ER very third time you use it. ;-)
Do you feel lucky punk? Well, do ya'?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Friday nite wrap up*- Cut pocket angels










*Dinner-* Jersey Mikes and Coors…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Corona Crazy - Ony 6 projects posted yesterday and 4 made the Top 3 ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> like ive said bob *top 3 is meaningless*.it only shows the amount of interest.
> 
> - pottz


Bull******************** (yes it is now a dictionary word)- Pottz you made this beautiful piece and are you saying that making the top 3 with this and all the wonderful comments were meaningless?


----------



## DS

The Editor's choice award is supposed to be for outstanding projects, but, I can't remember the last time they issued one.
Maybe I am just not seeing them, or, maybe they have just stopped picking them?

The daily top 3 is an algorithm based on the last rolling 24 hours. There will always be three regardless of the number of submitted projects.


----------



## pottz

> *Friday nite wrap up*- Cut pocket angels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dinner-* Jersey Mikes and Coors…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


pocket angels=cool, sandwich=cool, beer=time to go get "beer"


----------



## pottz

> Corona Crazy - Ony 6 projects posted yesterday and 4 made the Top 3 ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> like ive said bob *top 3 is meaningless*.it only shows the amount of interest.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Bull******************** (yes it is now a dictionary word)- Pottz you made this beautiful piece and are you saying that making the top 3 with this and all the wonderful comments were meaningless?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the comments i love,and thats why i respond to each and everyone personally.the top 3 only means all you guys cared to comment.has nothing to do with quality of the work.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I pray that God's algorithm gets me in…


----------



## pottz

> The Editor's choice award is supposed to be for outstanding projects, but, I can't remember the last time they issued one.
> Maybe I am just not seeing them, or, maybe they have just stopped picking them?
> 
> The daily top 3 is an algorithm based on the last rolling 24 hours. There will always be three regardless of the number of submitted projects.
> 
> - DS


true, or more.editors choice is what cricket likes and gives it to.some of the choices in my opinion were well….ill tell ya their have been so many extremely outstanding projects that should get that award,i just dont get it.hey if i was rich id buy this forum and man it would jump!! no ads,and id bring back all the cool stuff the former founder martin had going.just dig back and see waht used to happen here.it was cool.


----------



## pottz

> I pray that God s algorithm gets me in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i think your safe buddy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The Editor's choice award is supposed to be for outstanding projects, but, I can't remember the last time they issued one.
> Maybe I am just not seeing them, or, maybe they have just stopped picking them?
> 
> The daily top 3 is an algorithm based on the last rolling 24 hours. There will always be three regardless of the number of submitted projects.
> 
> - DS


The algorithm should be able to limit it to 3 ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This one is for Devin. If you re scared of a grinder this is everything you shouldn t do when using one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh man thats a visit to the er if i ever *saw *one !
> 
> - pottz


I saw lots of pre-trips to ER working construction. One day ironworkers were unloading steel beams with a frayed choker. I mentioned it and they told me to mind my own business. I regret not calling Labor and Industries. 2 days later they crushed a young man's leg. Welcome to the trade, kiddo ;-((


----------



## pottz

> The Editor's choice award is supposed to be for outstanding projects, but, I can't remember the last time they issued one.
> Maybe I am just not seeing them, or, maybe they have just stopped picking them?
> 
> The daily top 3 is an algorithm based on the last rolling 24 hours. There will always be three regardless of the number of submitted projects.
> 
> - DS
> 
> The algorithm should be able to limit it to 3 ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


should be,could be,would be bob it aint gonna happen with the current owners.this forum is a just pump up the membership to create ad revenue,period!!!!hell were lucky this place even exists.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I pray that God s algorithm gets me in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That process predates algorithms. Might be lonely up there if American culture continues transitioning into a violent oligarchy ;-((


----------



## pottz

> This one is for Devin. If you re scared of a grinder this is everything you shouldn t do when using one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh man thats a visit to the er if i ever *saw *one !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I saw lots of pre-trips to ER working construction. One day ironworkers were unloading steel beams with a frayed choker. I mentioned it and they told me to mind my own business. I regret not calling Labor and Industries. 2 days later they crushed a young man s leg. Welcome to the trade, kiddo ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah our company has "safety" meetings as required which are just a bunch of bs.weve had two forklift tip overs,one resulting in a guy out for several months rehab.they say dont do what caused the accident or you'll be written up.as long as production is met they look the other way.when i see a forklift with a unit of lumber flying past my door 15' in the air going 30mph id say we have a safety issue.i dont even comment anymore because i was labeled a "complainer"!!!!!!! mark my words someone is gonna lose their life one day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Fishermen Reel in 11-Foot Monster Sturgeon That Weighs Over 800 Pounds in Fraser River


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Welcome to the trade, kiddo ;-((*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Also, study "labor history" ... pre and post-slavery…

Just like the Buffalo free to roam- NOT!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> yeah our company has "safety" meetings as required which are just a bunch of bs.weve had two forklift tip overs,one resulting in a guy out for several months rehab.they say dont do what caused the accident or you ll be written up.as long as production is met they look the other way.when i see a forklift with a unit of lumber flying past my door 15 in the air going 30mph id say we have a safety issue.i dont even comment anymore because i was labeled a "complainer"!!!!!!! mark my words someone is gonna lose their life one day.
> 
> - pottz


+1 - 4 more years


----------



## pottz

> Fishermen Reel in 11-Foot Monster Sturgeon That Weighs Over 800 Pounds in Fraser River
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*WOW !*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Fishermen Reel in 11-Foot Monster Sturgeon That Weighs Over 800 Pounds in Fraser River
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## pottz

> yeah our company has "safety" meetings as required which are just a bunch of bs.weve had two forklift tip overs,one resulting in a guy out for several months rehab.they say dont do what caused the accident or you ll be written up.as long as production is met they look the other way.when i see a forklift with a unit of lumber flying past my door 15 in the air going 30mph id say we have a safety issue.i dont even comment anymore because i was labeled a "complainer"!!!!!!! mark my words someone is gonna lose their life one day.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 - 4 more years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


pray for me dw,it's gonna take all ive got to make it ! i started in the construction supply industry in 77,and it's gone down hill since.no fun anymore.all the good guys i used to service are either retired or dead !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> yeah our company has "safety" meetings as required which are just a bunch of bs.weve had two forklift tip overs,one resulting in a guy out for several months rehab.they say dont do what caused the accident or you ll be written up.as long as production is met they look the other way.when i see a forklift with a unit of lumber flying past my door 15 in the air going 30mph id say we have a safety issue.i dont even comment anymore because i was labeled a "complainer"!!!!!!! mark my words someone is gonna lose their life one day.
> 
> - pottz


I started my apprenticeship prior to OSHA walking steel beams 40 feet above a concrete slab. Probably a good idea they stopped that and require fall protection ;-)

One of the idiots I worked around didn't seem to understand safety. He couldn't wait a few seconds for his helper to move to a better position as they were moving a heavy switchgear section into a mechanical room. They had to move it down a low stairway of 3 or 4 steps. Fred told him to wait a few seconds as he moved to a better position in the process. He could not wait, he gave a mighty shove. That was the luckiest day of Fred's life. There was rebar sticking out of the slab below the landing they were on. Fred landed with rebar sticking up through his knee. It was easy for the boyz to cut Fred loose with a hacksaw and send him to the hospital to have it removed. A slightly different position with the rebar through Fred's torso lifting him high enough to cut the rebar might have been a fatal mistake. ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Fishermen Reel in 11-Foot Monster Sturgeon That Weighs Over 800 Pounds in Fraser River
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *WOW !*
> 
> - pottz


One of the neighbors caught one in the Snake River when I was a kid. I remember it be tied to a kid's swing set by the tail and the head lahying on the ground. It must have been about the same size.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy day, managed to get some work done on my two cabinets. Slowly moving forward on this project. Had to go install a water heater for someone.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- You are very special to me and LumberJocks- prayers- Yes but may I suggest "adaptability" for what was once has changed… IMO keep an open mind… I say this for I will be going back into the school classroom on 9/29/21

In your case, stay low, stick to your standards… My guess is that they have your age marked and if you do just do your job and not cause problems (your better ideas versus managements mandates) time will pass.

My bet is on you my friend…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> Busy day, managed to get some work done on my two cabinets. Slowly moving forward on this project. Had to go install a water heater for someone.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


so your a plumber too ? hey ill give ya a call next time i need help.you dont flying across country do you?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> so your a plumber too ? hey ill give ya a call next time i need help.you dont flying across country do you?
> 
> - pottz


I know how to do many things….... LOL


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- You are very special to me and LumberJocks- prayers- Yes but may I suggest "adaptability" for what was once has changed… IMO keep an open mind… I say this for I will be going back into the school classroom on 9/29/21
> 
> In your case, stay low, stick to your standards… My guess is that they have your age marked and if you do just do your job and not cause problems (your better ideas versus managements mandates) time will pass.
> 
> My bet is on you my friend…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh geez dw you know me better than that ? not cause problems when i see stupidity!!! this is why i need all the prayers i can get man ! oh it's gonna get bumpy!


----------



## pottz

> so your a plumber too ? hey ill give ya a call next time i need help.you dont flying across country do you?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I know how to do many things….... LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


so your open for work bob?


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


lol-yeah my dad too !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- You are very special to me and LumberJocks- prayers- Yes but may I suggest "adaptability" for what was once has changed… IMO keep an open mind… I say this for I will be going back into the school classroom on 9/29/21
> 
> In your case, stay low, stick to your standards… My guess is that they have your age marked and if you do just do your job and not cause problems (your better ideas versus managements mandates) time will pass.
> 
> My bet is on you my friend…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> oh geez dw you know me better than that ? not cause problems when i see stupidity!!! this is why i need all the prayers i can get man ! oh it s gonna get bumpy!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## corelz125

On Sunday, in counting the money in the weekly offering, the Pastor of the Granville Christian Church found a pink envelope containing $1,000. It happened again the next week. The following Sunday, he watched as the offering was collected and saw a little old lady put the distinctive pink envelope in the plate. This went on for weeks until the pastor, overcome by curiosity, approached her.

"Ma'am, I couldn't help but notice that you put $1,000 a week in the collection plate," he stated.

"Why yes," she replied, "Every week my son sends me money, and I give some of it to the church."

The pastor replied, "That's wonderful, how much does he send you?"

The old lady said, "$10,000 a week."

The pastor was amazed. "Your son is very successful; What does he do for a living?"

"He is a veterinarian," she answered.

"That is an honorable profession," the pastor said.

"Where does he practice?"

The old lady said proudly, "In Nevada. He has two cat houses in Las Vegas and one in Reno."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny ant thoughts on an "eagle" update?










For when we reach 15,000


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> On Sunday, in counting the money in the weekly offering, the Pastor of the Granville Christian Church found a pink envelope containing $1,000. It happened again the next week. The following Sunday, he watched as the offering was collected and saw a little old lady put the distinctive pink envelope in the plate. This went on for weeks until the pastor, overcome by curiosity, approached her.
> 
> "Ma'am, I couldn't help but notice that you put $1,000 a week in the collection plate," he stated.
> 
> "Why yes," she replied, "Every week my son sends me money, and I give some of it to the church."
> 
> The pastor replied, "That's wonderful, how much does he send you?"
> 
> The old lady said, "$10,000 a week."
> 
> The pastor was amazed. "Your son is very successful; What does he do for a living?"
> 
> "He is a veterinarian," she answered.
> 
> "That is an honorable profession," the pastor said.
> 
> "Where does he practice?"
> 
> The old lady said proudly, "In Nevada. He has two cat houses in Las Vegas and one in Reno."
> 
> - corelz125


*You can't help yourself… [:>}*


----------



## corelz125

Just about every gang on our job uses the grinders like that. Safety comes around makes us put the guards on them then a few weeks later back to no guard. 
We lost one guy this week. 35 year old old fell down an elevator shaft 6 stories. It's been a few years since we lost a guy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny ant thoughts on an "eagle" update?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For when we reach 15,000
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That would be pretty cool…


----------



## pottz

> On Sunday, in counting the money in the weekly offering, the Pastor of the Granville Christian Church found a pink envelope containing $1,000. It happened again the next week. The following Sunday, he watched as the offering was collected and saw a little old lady put the distinctive pink envelope in the plate. This went on for weeks until the pastor, overcome by curiosity, approached her.
> 
> "Ma'am, I couldn't help but notice that you put $1,000 a week in the collection plate," he stated.
> 
> "Why yes," she replied, "Every week my son sends me money, and I give some of it to the church."
> 
> The pastor replied, "That's wonderful, how much does he send you?"
> 
> The old lady said, "$10,000 a week."
> 
> The pastor was amazed. "Your son is very successful; What does he do for a living?"
> 
> "He is a veterinarian," she answered.
> 
> "That is an honorable profession," the pastor said.
> 
> "Where does he practice?"
> 
> The old lady said proudly, "In Nevada. He has two cat houses in Las Vegas and one in Reno."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *You can t help yourself… [:>}*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


it's ok dw.no dirty words used.ok?


----------



## pottz

> Just about every gang on our job uses the grinders like that. Safety comes around makes us put the guards on them then a few weeks later back to no guard.
> We lost one guy this week. 35 year old old fell down an elevator shaft 6 stories. It s been a few years since we lost a guy.
> 
> - corelz125


damn !!! should never have happened. was it just a stupid accident or negligence?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just about every gang on our job uses the grinders like that. Safety comes around makes us put the guards on them then a few weeks later back to no guard.
> We lost one guy this week. 35 year old old fell down an elevator shaft 6 stories. It s been a few years since we lost a guy.
> 
> - corelz125


*You have a badass profession- stay safe. or I will miss your jokes…*










*and when the horn blows make sure and hear it!
*


----------



## pottz

hey it's friday night and the fire is hot,the weather is warm and the drinks are flowing,who wants to join me for the "last" summer weekend ?


----------



## pottz

> Just about every gang on our job uses the grinders like that. Safety comes around makes us put the guards on them then a few weeks later back to no guard.
> We lost one guy this week. 35 year old old fell down an elevator shaft 6 stories. It s been a few years since we lost a guy.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *You have a badass profession- stay safe. or I will miss your jokes…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and when the horn blows make sure and hear it!
> *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you know that famous pic was staged ? the most famous was them eating lunch.that one looks doctored ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- did you notice* [:>}*


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- did you notice* [:>}*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah just wanna make sure it's clear for whats real and bs.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey it s friday night and the fire is hot,the weather is warm and the drinks are flowing,who wants to join me for the "last" summer weekend ?
> 
> - pottz


Pottz- you got that smoke package- so what is being served tonight?

At least I'm sharing Jersey Mikes's and Coors!

Maybe you and Top Max will cook that fish? Let us know…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- did you notice* [:>}*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> yeah just wanna make sure it s clear for whats real and bs.
> 
> - pottz


*
Would DW ever mislead you of all people?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Night all-

Ron, do I need to call the house to find out where you have been? Let us know…


----------



## moke

DW-About 12 months ago we got our first Jersey Mikes. Its about 25 minutes from my house but, it was instantly my favorite. About 4 months ago, we got one about 3 minutes from my house. My wife told me to go less, that I should keep it special. So i have cut back….now only 3 times a week!


----------



## pottz

> hey it s friday night and the fire is hot,the weather is warm and the drinks are flowing,who wants to join me for the "last" summer weekend ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz- you got that smoke package- so what is being served tonight?
> 
> At least I m sharing Jersey Mikes s and Coors!
> 
> Maybe you and Top Max will cook that fish? Let us know…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no smoker tonight but im open to what everyone wants. my bud is sending me more chilis.i gotta make some enchilada sauce.were talkin chilis straight outta new mehico! it's gonna be sweet and hot and damn freakin tasty.i know you east coasters just wonder,what the hell we talk about out west.and dont even come back and say you know all about mexican or southwestern cooking.just go to taco bell or what ever the hell you call mexican. lol!!!


----------



## pottz

> DW-About 12 months ago we got our first Jersey Mikes. Its about 25 minutes from my house but, it was instantly my favorite. About 4 months ago, we got one about 3 minutes from my house. My wife told me to go less, that I should keep it special. So i have cut back….now only 3 times a week!
> 
> - moke


so glad to hear bud,my fav sandwich place.my closest is about a mile and half away.i have to use disipline!!!! blows subway away…........


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW-About 12 months ago we got our first Jersey Mikes. Its about 25 minutes from my house but, it was instantly my favorite. About 4 months ago, we got one about 3 minutes from my house. My wife told me to go less, that I should keep it special. So i have cut back….now only 3 times a week!
> 
> - moke


Never heard of them b4. We have one here. I'll see if SWMBO likes it better than Quiznos.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> On Sunday, in counting the money in the weekly offering, the Pastor of the Granville Christian Church found a pink envelope containing $1,000. It happened again the next week. The following Sunday, he watched as the offering was collected and saw a little old lady put the distinctive pink envelope in the plate. This went on for weeks until the pastor, overcome by curiosity, approached her.
> 
> "Ma'am, I couldn't help but notice that you put $1,000 a week in the collection plate," he stated.
> 
> "Why yes," she replied, "Every week my son sends me money, and I give some of it to the church."
> 
> The pastor replied, "That's wonderful, how much does he send you?"
> 
> The old lady said, "$10,000 a week."
> 
> The pastor was amazed. "Your son is very successful; What does he do for a living?"
> 
> "He is a veterinarian," she answered.
> 
> "That is an honorable profession," the pastor said.
> 
> "Where does he practice?"
> 
> The old lady said proudly, "In Nevada. He has two cat houses in Las Vegas and one in Reno."
> 
> - corelz125


ROFLMAO


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Just about every gang on our job uses the grinders like that. Safety comes around makes us put the guards on them then a few weeks later back to no guard.
> We lost one guy this week. 35 year old old fell down an elevator shaft 6 stories. It s been a few years since we lost a guy.
> 
> - corelz125


The only job that I know of anyone being killed that I was on was a taper squatted down on a low 18-inch wide scaffold talking to a guy standing. He fell backward and died. On the same job, I was putting 8' fluorescent lamps in fixtures about 14 feet high. I dropped one and it hit on its end on the floor, fell over, and did not break. I put it in and it still worked. That makes no sense. The glass lamp fell 14 feet and did not break. The taper fell about 3 feet and died! ;-(


----------



## pottz

> DW-About 12 months ago we got our first Jersey Mikes. Its about 25 minutes from my house but, it was instantly my favorite. About 4 months ago, we got one about 3 minutes from my house. My wife told me to go less, that I should keep it special. So i have cut back….now only 3 times a week!
> 
> - moke
> 
> Never heard of them b4. We have one here. I ll see if SWMBO likes it better than Quiznos.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*QUIZNOS !!!!!* oh god bob almost all the quiznos here are gone out of business.the worst sandwiches.the last time i had one one my stomach was sick and i wanted to throw up.if you have a jersey go try it.the italiian is my fav.


----------



## pottz

> Just about every gang on our job uses the grinders like that. Safety comes around makes us put the guards on them then a few weeks later back to no guard.
> We lost one guy this week. 35 year old old fell down an elevator shaft 6 stories. It s been a few years since we lost a guy.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> The only job that I know of anyone being killed that I was on was a taper squatted down on a low 18-inch wide scaffold talking to a guy standing. He fell backward and died. On the same job, I was putting 8' fluorescent lamps in fixtures about 14 feet high. I dropped one and it hit on its end on the floor, fell over, and did not break. I put it in and it still worked. That makes no sense. The glass lamp fell 14 feet and did not break. The taper fell about 3 feet and died! ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


luck of the draw bob !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW-About 12 months ago we got our first Jersey Mikes. Its about 25 minutes from my house but, it was instantly my favorite. About 4 months ago, we got one about 3 minutes from my house. My wife told me to go less, that I should keep it special. So i have cut back….now only 3 times a week!
> 
> - moke
> 
> Never heard of them b4. We have one here. I ll see if SWMBO likes it better than Quiznos.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *QUIZNOS !!!!!* oh god bob almost all the quiznos here are gone out of business.the worst sandwiches.the last time i had one one my stomach was sick and i wanted to throw up.if you have a jersey go try it.the italiian is my fav.
> 
> - pottz


Most are gone here too. Must be a regional flaw. They are good here.


----------



## pottz

hey we just got a 4.6 earthquake jolt here about several miles from where im at.it was just a sharp jolt.i ran in the house to find the wife curled under her desk and the beagle running crazy.hey no biggie,life in the zone jocks.the big one,im talkin 8.0+


----------



## corelz125

It was totally preventable. He should still be alive. His uncle was on the job with him to.


----------



## corelz125

Thought you were gonna say you ran to the wine rack first


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey we just got a 4.6 earthquake jolt here about several miles from where im at.it was just a sharp jolt.i ran in the house to find the wife curled under her desk and the beagle running crazy.hey no biggie,life in the zone jocks.the big one,im talkin 8.0+
> 
> - pottz


Our power just went off. Good thing I was an electrician. I noticed the range clock and microwave blinking. The power surge tripped our arc fault breakers. The first time that ever happened. We might have been in the dark a long time if I hadn't noticed that ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> DW-About 12 months ago we got our first Jersey Mikes. Its about 25 minutes from my house but, it was instantly my favorite. About 4 months ago, we got one about 3 minutes from my house. My wife told me to go less, that I should keep it special. So i have cut back….now only 3 times a week!
> 
> - moke


----------



## pottz

> Thought you were gonna say you ran to the wine rack first
> 
> - corelz125


well hey ,a mans gotta do what he needs to do my friend ?


----------



## RichT

> Fishermen Reel in 11-Foot Monster Sturgeon That Weighs Over 800 Pounds in Fraser River
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Sure, that might be impressive-if they brought it in on 4 lb test.


----------



## pottz

well ill tell ya i couldn't get on line for awhile,i was afraid if infastsructure went down i couldn't get liqour delivered ! thank god i usually keep at least 50-60 bottles of wine and god only knows how much hard stuff ready for any emergency that might happen.please jocks check your liqour supplies and prepare!!!!


----------



## RichT

Jersey Mike's…Subway…Quiznos…

OMG, that stuff is such garbage. I will say that the Jersey Mike's story is an American success story. At 17 years old, Peter Cancro got backing to open the original, and from what I understand, it was a solid sandwich shop.

Then he franchised. Smart move for the money, dumb move for quality.


----------



## pottz

> Fishermen Reel in 11-Foot Monster Sturgeon That Weighs Over 800 Pounds in Fraser River
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Sure, that might be impressive-if they brought it in on 4 lb test.
> 
> - Rich


spoken from a true fisherman lmao!!!


----------



## pottz

> Jersey Mike s…Subway…Quiznos…
> 
> OMG, that stuff is such garbage. I will say that the Jersey Mike s story is an American success story. At 17 years old, he got backing to open the original, and from what I understand, it was a solid sandwich shop.
> 
> Then he franchised. Smart move for the money, dumb move for quality.
> 
> - Rich


whoa bud,have you tried one? me love some mike.damn good sandwiches.meat is sliced fresh right in front of you as apposed too subways pre slice meats shipped to the stores.


----------



## RichT

> Sure, that might be impressive-if they brought it in on 4 lb test.
> 
> - Rich
> spoken from a true fisherman lmao!!!
> 
> - pottz


I grew up a block and a half from Lake Michigan, AKA The Big Pond. So, yeah, I've done a little fishing in my years. Ultra-light was the tackle of choice. Anyone can bring in a 10 lb brown with heavy gear. It takes finesse to do it on ultra-light.


----------



## corelz125

That's what happens when you don't have a "real" deli around. You get Oscar Meyer cold cuts. 
How about a 10lb blackfish on 15 lb test.


----------



## pottz

ok jocks i know youve all been worried too death if im ok, after the big tremblor but it's al good,earthquake has been determined to be only a 4.2.so please stop all the extreme concern for my welfare,were all good here!!!! thank you all for the cards and letters,it really gave us hope !


----------



## RichT

> That s what happens when you don t have a "real" deli around. You get Oscar Meyer cold cuts.
> How about a 10lb blackfish on 15 lb test.
> 
> - corelz125


That's cool if you're a beginner. Real fishermen like a challenge. I'd rather enjoy an hour or two fight and lose than stoop to heavy gear.

'Course, I live in the desert now, so my Great Lakes fishing days are behind me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Fishermen Reel in 11-Foot Monster Sturgeon That Weighs Over 800 Pounds in Fraser River
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Sure, that might be impressive-if they brought it in on 4 lb test.
> 
> - Rich


Best tackle is a dry fly ;-)


----------



## pottz

> That s what happens when you don t have a "real" deli around. You get Oscar Meyer cold cuts.
> How about a 10lb blackfish on 15 lb test.
> 
> - corelz125


how about a 57lb king salmon on 15lb test ?.ever fish for 90lb tarpon on the san juan river between costa rico and nicaragua during the war? our flight out was delayed because of bombings ! i was 23+ what the hell did i care.we stayed at the hotel playboy.yes that playboy.they were being sued for infringement,the top few floors wern't even done yet.good times jocks.


----------



## pottz

> Fishermen Reel in 11-Foot Monster Sturgeon That Weighs Over 800 Pounds in Fraser River
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Sure, that might be impressive-if they brought it in on 4 lb test.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Best tackle is a dry fly ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


my,yes!!!!bob gets it!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I was rowing back from fly fishing when a water skier came past the boat fairly close. If he had been much closer, he might have swamped it with his waves over the stern. They zipped around the lake and were coming back. I saw him waving to come closer on his next pass. I started working out fly line. He passed on the far side as far away as he could get ;-))

One day my aunt and uncle and other fishermen were being harassed by water skiers on Banks Lake in eastern WA. It is 27 miles long. Plenty of room to ski without running through the fishermen. My aunt was casting a flatfish just as one zipped past. She didn't do it on purpose but she caught him by the ear with the flatfish ;-))

Another day fishermen were harassed by a speed boat. He got a little too close and ran up on the bank. There were plenty of people to push it back into the water but they all thought that was the best spot for that boat ;-))


----------



## RichT

> how about a 57lb king salmon on 15lb test ?.
> 
> - pottz


You're getting close.

Speaking of fishing and sharks…. In around 300 posts I suspect we'll see some…. If you know what I mean.


----------



## pottz

> how about a 57lb king salmon on 15lb test ?.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You re getting close.
> 
> - Rich


ok lets take it above the arctic circle ? how about arctic grayling,how about arctic char on the copper river.how about watching tv with inuits on satellite tv on the coast of the arctic ocean in the eighties ? ever walk on the beach of the arctic ocean and look down at grizzle bear tracks in the sand.definitely not socal.
so just so you jocks dont think im full of fish stories here are some mounted fish im talkin about that i just took pic's of.








arctic char.









northern pike about 25lb









a canadian lake trout from great bear lake,37lb.










arctic grayling over 4lbs,close to world record size.
i dont tell fish stories i catch fish in amazing places few men have ever walked.anyone interested i can show and tell much more.
bull ******************** walks, reality talks.


----------



## pottz

> how about a 57lb king salmon on 15lb test ?.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You re getting close.
> 
> Speaking of fishing and sharks…. In around 300 posts I suspect we ll see some…. If you know what I mean.
> 
> - Rich


thats what harpoons are for.nothing like freash shark meat rich ! you know how i like the hunt ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Best fish stories are about the ones that got away ;-)) Many world records did that.

Speaking of records news reported 13, 15, and 16 yos doing an armed auto hijacking. 13 yo involved must be close to a record.

Lady here had a Tesla autopilot failure. She got a DUI ;-) Autopilot cannot be trusted as the designated driver.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I pray that God s algorithm gets me in…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


And if his calculator runs out of battery, you're gonna be cooked in the pits along with the rest of us sinners.


> ok jocks i know youve all been worried too death if im ok, after the big tremblor but it s al good…
> - pottz


So what you're saying is you couldn't blame the dog for the fart, but managed to worm your way out with SWMBO!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa - I like hearing about the crime the Seattle area. At some point it will hit a breaking point and the silent majority will take control for a year or two and fix it.

I heard Sturgeon where back in the Hudson river.

Bandit the brace sounds like a "fix".

DW the world needs more of your pocket angels. I tried Jersey Mikes meh. Also it's Bison, not Buffalo can't believe we named a major city after the wrong animal.

Gunny guess I have to put the guard back on my angel grinder. Thanks. With the diamond blade not too dangerous. You just can't get at anything with the guard on.

Corlez - sorry about the co worker. Reminds me just after 9/11 a guy at EY died in the service elevator when it fell several stories (41st & 7th). People where really scared. I was out of the office.

Anyone heard from Ron?

I'm up too early again. Family visit today. (as far as the shop goes, my dad would say "the day is shot in the ass")

Got to get the taper jig down from the ceiling, see what I have to do to make it work for small parts.

Have a good weekend


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

So nobody fishes with grenades then???


----------



## Peteybadboy

So I'm doing my chores.

One is to replace the broken light fixture on the house (outside).(hit by a palm frond) Bushes all around I have to walk through etc. So I make some noise and rabbits run out, no snakes -good. I start unscrewing the fixture and about 70% of the way off a giant gecko crawls out. I scream like a little girl , I look around and no neighbors saw me. Phew. I then try to make my way through the slippery garden, old fixture in hand, back to the garage, I slip on some rocks and the old fixture flies into the bushes. I have no idea where it is.

Gathering myself for round 2 to install the new fixture.

I hour and 2lbs of sweat later and the light is installed and working!

I need another shower.


----------



## bandit571

Kind of hard to buy more grenades, nowadays…

Morning to ya..


----------



## corelz125

Had a friend who held world records for Tuna on light tackle. The stories he told me it didn't sound like much fun more like work. Once you touch that rod it's yours until the fish is landed or gone.
Pottz I fish to relax not to worry about a polar bear chasing me down.

Petey the guards on grinders suck. I have 3 grinders here and not one guard on any one. They just get in the way. Petey sounds like the wild life is winning today.


----------



## 987Ron

all is well 
been over on the coast in the low country
Wifi spotty or none after a day or so did not miss it or TV 
Solace is great to reestablish priorities.

The biggest and best fish is the first one as a kid. Later ones are just another.


----------



## moke

> Jersey Mike s…Subway…Quiznos…
> 
> OMG, that stuff is such garbage. I will say that the Jersey Mike s story is an American success story. At 17 years old, he got backing to open the original, and from what I understand, it was a solid sandwich shop.
> 
> Then he franchised. Smart move for the money, dumb move for quality.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> whoa bud,have you tried one? me love some mike.damn good sandwiches.meat is sliced fresh right in front of you as apposed too subways pre slice meats shipped to the stores.
> 
> - pottz


Rich, So what do you like? In fast food that is….


----------



## pottz

> Had a friend who held world records for Tuna on light tackle. The stories he told me it didn t sound like much fun more like work. Once you touch that rod it s yours until the fish is landed or gone.
> Pottz I fish to relax not to worry about a polar bear chasing me down.
> 
> Petey the guards on grinders suck. I have 3 grinders here and not one guard on any one. They just get in the way. Petey sounds like the wild life is winning today.
> 
> - corelz125


no polar bears bud bur we did have to keep an eye out for grizzly though.it made it more fun that way.in many trips all over alaska and canada we never had an encounter.saw some from the plane though.
as far as grinders both mine have no guards either.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* This home invasion robbery was about 3 miles east last Monday at about midnight when this elderly couple returned home. ********************tatle and their politicians need to keep this in ********************tatle. They aht too many criminals and addicts to support. They come from all over the country to take advantage of law law enforcement.

https://d16kzk4negkp9h.cloudfront.net/70/b5/63/70b5639ad1524b7ad7371d32afb7d5ae/transcoded-IMG_8139.mp4?Expires=1631983920&Signature=RABFV1OJrglrDjXglrenc88ny1cWMJYpYfxorekQK7cesr7eab5hq35ILb7iffM5wKvpQyN8Y2BJ8pf2mQ7RVJyVSG2XPJF5TlfsDFRcMyt51T5rB36uHDmDEFYDRPPhISe2W~UTB1lYOeVBV4nDl-Ujq8EWGyiQF0WX9r~zRqE_&Key-Pair-Id=APKAIXBZNN3ZZBIBSIDQ


----------



## corelz125

I have a lot of hours behind a grinder and never once did I feel like the guard was a lot safer. I set my sweatshirt on fire using a 7" pneumatic grinder but those things are beasts.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> So nobody fishes with grenades then???
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


They probably are here. A friend told me yesterday he sees people doing illegal fishing and hunting all the time now. Occasionally he asks someone why they are doing it. They refer to the CHOP in ********************ttatle last summer when they took over a 6 block area and closed the police station. The people ignoring game laws say if they don't have to follow the rules, I don't either.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Corona getting really Crazy nextdoor in IDaho ;-(

"The Idaho Department of Health and Welfare made the announcement after St. Luke's Health System, Idaho's largest hospital network, asked state health leaders to allow "crisis standards of care" because the increase in COVID-19 patients has exhausted the state's medical resources.
Idaho is one of the least vaccinated U.S. states, with only about 40% of its residents fully vaccinated against COVID-19.

Crisis care standards mean that scarce resources such as *ICU beds will be allotted to the patients most likely to survive.* Other patients will be treated with less effective methods or, in dire cases, given pain relief and other palliative care."

https://patch.com/washington/seattle/covid-19-surge-forces-health-care-rationing-parts-west?utm_term=article-slot-5&utm_source=newsletter-daily&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter


----------



## corelz125

A lot of illegal fishing here. The reservoirs you need a fishing license and watershed permit. I'm sure half of the guys fishing from shore dont have either one. If you fish for sport it's one thing most of these people keep everuthing they catch. I have no problems with seasons and size limits.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

When the kids were little we went camping and fishing most weekends during fishing season. Kids caught a lot of fish. About 20 years ago the lakes were fished out on opening day ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> all is well
> been over on the coast in the low country
> Wifi spotty or none after a day or so did not miss it or TV
> Solace is great to reestablish priorities.
> 
> The biggest and best fish is the first one as a kid. Later ones are just another.
> 
> - 987Ron











*
CANCELED…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Good to hear from you Ron.


----------



## splintergroup

Re, the DT3

I still smile everytime I see the Daily Top 3 "winning" project NinjaAssiassin
The early comments are a riot 8^)










If you click on the "Projects" tab at the top of the page, you can see all the various categories, including the "Editors Choice" which is (I believe) an actual human selected entry.


----------



## DS

DW, you might appreciate this.
What used to take multiple lifetimes was completed in just 10 months using modern manufacturing techniques.
St. Michael's Cathedral Basilica was a project completed by Art for Everyday, Inc in Toronto Canada in 2015.

Some impressive work

https://artforeveryday.com/design-gallery/st-michaels-cathedral-basilica-1/


----------



## GR8HUNTER

well i will speak now Subway near my home is JUNK FOOD

the one up north is very good i think this depends on the Manager of place did nt try jersey mikes yet :<(((


----------



## pottz

> Re, the DT3
> 
> I still smile everytime I see the Daily Top 3 "winning" project NinjaAssiassin
> The early comments are a riot 8^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on the "Projects" tab at the top of the page, you can see all the various categories, including the "Editors Choice" which is (I believe) an actual human selected entry.
> 
> - splintergroup


editors choice is cricket.


----------



## pottz

as far as fishing licenses if you ever go to canada you better have one because they strictly enforce it.we were fishing a river in british columbia one time,were flown in on a float plane many miles form any road and on the way back to where our plane landed a helicopter landed in a clearing and a ranger jumped out and asked to see our license.another time we were salmon fishing in the queen charlotte islands at a fly in wilderness lodge when out in the ocean a ranger in a boat came up and wanted to see our license.the rule is as soon as you catch a fish it must be marked on your card immediately.the guy with my dad forgot to do it.he fined him and warned that he had the power to take all their equipment and confiscate the boat.they dont screw around.


----------



## DevinT

> This one is for Devin. If you re scared of a grinder this is everything you shouldn t do when using one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


If I understand correctly, the issue is missing blade guard?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, you might appreciate this.
> What used to take multiple lifetimes was completed in just 10 months using modern manufacturing techniques.
> St. Michael's Cathedral Basilica was a project completed by Art for Everyday, Inc in Toronto Canada in 2015.
> 
> Some impressive work
> 
> https://artforeveryday.com/design-gallery/st-michaels-cathedral-basilica-1/
> 
> - DS


+1 And just 20 years ago I think back on how the custom kitchen and case goods were made. I'm glad that you are experiencing it today…


----------



## DS

Too bad so many people feel that CNC Woodworking "has no soul".


----------



## bandit571

Editor's Choice Award….yes, I do have one…for a Pine Rocking Chair project back in 2016….


----------



## DS

A long time ago, I had the fortunate privilege to tour the Monastery of Batalha in Portugal. .

As the story goes, The master stone carver's son was raised to be a stone mason to work alongside his father. He took over when the father died. The son raised his son to be a stone mason and he took over when his father died. 
The grandson, as a middle aged man, finished the work started by the grandfather as it took over 130 years to construct the monestary .

The construction on the monastery was started in 1386 and was completed in 1517.
Times, they have changed.


----------



## pottz

> Too bad so many people feel that CNC Woodworking "has no soul".
> 
> - DS


i got no issue with cnc work,i think it's just another tool used to create.i mean the machine doesn't work by itself.it's been debated to death here with both sides feeling their way is the right way.just look at the work devin is doing right now,a mix of high tech and low tech.ive kind of become a hybrid woodworker myself the last few years.i think the two work quite well together.


----------



## RichT

> Rich, So what do you like? In fast food that is….
> 
> - moke


Nothing from a chain. We are fortunate to have lots of local places to grab a quick bite, but I can't think of a single chain restaurant, fast food or sit-down, that's worth the calories or the price.

'Course, anyone who hasn't eaten for a few days will eat anything, so I'm sure at some point I'd kill for some Jersey Mike's.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I have read a lot of good stories here about your dogs… this is a shoutout and congratulations to all of you on this day.

*RESPONSIBLE DOG OWNERSHIP DAY*


----------



## pottz

> I have read a lot of good stories here about your dogs… this is a shoutout and congratulations to all of you on this day.
> 
> *RESPONSIBLE DOG OWNERSHIP DAY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thank you dw.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> as far as fishing licenses if you ever go to canada you better have one because they strictly enforce it.we were fishing a river in british columbia one time,were flown in on a float plane many miles form any road and on the way back to where our plane landed a helicopter landed in a clearing and a ranger jumped out and asked to see our license.another time we were salmon fishing in the queen charlotte islands at a fly in wilderness lodge when out in the ocean a ranger in a boat came up and wanted to see our license.the rule is as soon as you catch a fish it must be marked on your card immediately.the guy with my dad forgot to do it.he fined him and warned that he had the power to take all their equipment and confiscate the boat.they dont screw around.
> 
> - pottz


Too bad we can't get any accountability in WA ;-(


----------



## pottz

yeah bob in the states in my whole life of fishing form california up to canada and over to colorado i cant think of one time a fish and game ranger ever asked to see my license.it's no wonder there is so much poaching and illegal fishing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OPEN FOR DISCUSSION.

Prototype of Gunny's Garage logo- 9-18-21


----------



## pottz

> OPEN FOR DISCUSSION.
> 
> Prototype of Gunny s Garage logo- 9-18-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


a new one ? i liked the first one that he's using dw.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- noted just a thought…


----------



## pottz

damn quiet for a saturday night.you old farts all gone to bed ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> OPEN FOR DISCUSSION.
> 
> Prototype of Gunny s Garage logo- 9-18-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> a new one ? i liked the first one that he s using dw.
> 
> - pottz


If we wonna change, why not go for something *revolutionary*... maybe even *unique* like,


----------



## RichT

> damn quiet for a saturday night.you old farts all gone to bed ?
> 
> - pottz


Nope. But I saw LeeRoy's dorsal fin in the water, so just playing it safe.


----------



## pottz

> damn quiet for a saturday night.you old farts all gone to bed ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nope. But I saw LeeRoy s dorsal fin in the water, so just playing it safe.
> 
> - Rich


not too worry ive got my spear gun loaded.always wanted to try some shark fin soup ?


----------



## pottz

> OPEN FOR DISCUSSION.
> 
> Prototype of Gunny s Garage logo- 9-18-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> a new one ? i liked the first one that he s using dw.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> If we wonna change, why not go for something *revolutionary*... maybe even *unique* like,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


damn ducks if we wanted old and tired we could watch some lawrence welk reruns !!!!


----------



## corelz125

Devin. Its also a 5 1/2" disc on a 4" grinder. Gives it more of a kick when using it.

Eagle is good the lego man LJ logo needs work.


----------



## pottz

> Devin. Its also a 5 1/2" disc on a 4" grinder. Gives it more of a kick when using it.
> 
> Eagle is good the lego man LJ logo needs work.
> 
> - corelz125


needs to go bye bye, it's 2021 not 1921- lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> damn quiet for a saturday night.you old farts all gone to bed ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Nope. But I saw LeeRoy s dorsal fin in the water, so just playing it safe.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> damn ducks if we wanted old and tired we could watch some lawrence welk reruns !!!!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Was busy this evening gluing up face frames to my two cabinets.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> damn quiet for a saturday night.you old farts all gone to bed ?
> 
> - pottz


Check this out ;-((
Insanity of King County, WA ;-(( This is the solution to incarceration rates. Last week in Renton in the middle of the afternoon 2 suspects, both with violent criminal backgrounds shot at a Renton Police officer in broad daylight from a busy gas station. At their hearing, the next day bail was set at $50,000. Another judge tried to overrule the first and change their bail amounts because of their violent history. It was overruled and they both posted bond and were released. They are out roaming free. One has a DNA connection to a shooting at a state patrol office last March. Do you think they may be hunting police officers?


----------



## pottz

> damn quiet for a saturday night.you old farts all gone to bed ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Check this out ;-((
> Insanity of King County, WA ;-(( This is the solution to incarceration rates. Last week in Renton in the middle of the afternoon 2 suspects, both with violent criminal backgrounds shot at a Renton Police officer in broad daylight from a busy gas station. At their hearing, the next day bail was set at $50,000. Another judge tried to overrule the first and change their bail amounts because of their violent history. It was overruled and they both posted bond and were released. They are out roaming free. One has a DNA connection to a shooting at a state patrol office last March. Do you think they may be hunting police officers?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


nah,just a coincidence,bail sounds very reasonable to me bob ;-) but then again i keep a loaded hand gun within arms reach-lol.


----------



## RichT

Presented without comment:


----------



## RichT

Stay married:


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like it might be too late for fishing ;-((

Outfitters, Guides Close Doors as Salmon, Steelhead Numbers Drop

https://auburnexaminer.com/outfitters-guides-close-doors-as-salmon-steelhead-numbers-drop/

Japan is having similar problems. On Japan's northern coast the salmon catch is plummeting by about 70 percent in the past 15 years. The algae growing on the underside of the receding ice cap is the basis of the food chain.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> damn ducks if we wanted old and tired we could watch some lawrence welk reruns !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


You guys are boring and got no imagination… with the new logo, we should also drop *Gunny's Garage* and rebadge it… wait for it… *"LUMBERJOCKS"*!


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…


----------



## corelz125

Fish stock every where are depleting fast.. Farm raised fish are going to be the only fish left.

NYC decided to let anyone who violated their parole out of jail if they didn't commit a violent crime. NY state also eliminated any bail for most cases.


----------



## 987Ron

How violent criminals were once handled or at least this is the story I heard growing up of my Great Grandfather.
He was a US Marshall in Oklahoma Territory. Became Sheriff in Harrison Ark.

Upon arriving he rode his horse to the judge's home and was sworn in as Sheriff. He then put his badge in his vest pocket. The Judge ask "Aren't you going to wear the badge, there is a big picnic at the town square waiting to welcome you." GG answered, "No, I want to size up the two brothers that have caused all the trouble around here first before anyone knows who I am. The last two sheriffs were run out of town, one shot and one tarred and feathered so I am told.' The Judge answered. "Well they will not be armed today so no need to not show the badge". 
GG rode to the town square, badge in pocket, found the two brothers sitting on the court house steps. He approached and ask "You the two brothers causing all the trouble around here?" Answer "Oh no not us" GG replied as he pulled his pistol, "Not what I hear" Shot them both. Stood up on the top step, faced the crowd and pulled out his badge ad announced "I am the new Sherriff and there will be no more trouble in my County!"

We looked up in the records of the county and found he was the Sheriff and he did shoot the two brothers. There were no details in the records. He retired as sheriff 20 or more years later. He opened the blacksmith shop and his sister, later moved there, opened some businesses, and started the first telephone company there.

Dad and I once questioned an elderly man about him. He said "He was a mean man, I once as a young man sassed him and I woke up in jail with a bandage on my head where he hit me with his gun. He let me out of jail and told me to respect the law. I always do now."

I have pictures of him and his wife, Great Grandfather and Great Grandmother. She was full blood Cherokee Indian, the picture of her is a lady in a fine dress buttoned up to a high collar. Hair done as was the fashion of the day. A perfect lady of the day. Both long deceased before I was born.

Morning all. up late. breakfast and coffee. Wife out walking the dogs. Taking it easy today…rest the hip Tomorrow early trip to Augusta, GA. No golf.

Petey, Have any interest in old vintage golf balls? Spalding dot, Dunlop, some older.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## RichT

> - Desert_Woodworker


OMG!!! That hand is HUGE!


----------



## splintergroup

How cute!

I wonder if it comes with the side handle or do you need to purchase that separately?

Rich, I've been told that everything gets bigger as you get older, from the ear lobes to the a$$.


----------



## 987Ron

> How cute!
> 
> I wonder if it comes with the side handle or do you need to purchase that separately?
> 
> Rich, I ve been told that everything gets bigger as you get older, from the ear lobes to the a$$.
> 
> - splintergroup


According to the youtube review it does come with the side handle, it is even in the picture.

As you get older steps look bigger as do the prices of things.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> How cute!
> 
> I wonder if it comes with the side handle or do you need to purchase that separately?
> 
> Rich, I ve been told that everything gets bigger as you get older, from the ear lobes to the a$$.
> 
> - splintergroup


----------



## moke

> Rich, So what do you like? In fast food that is….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Nothing from a chain. We are fortunate to have lots of local places to grab a quick bite, but I can t think of a single chain restaurant, fast food or sit-down, that s worth the calories or the price.
> 
> Course, anyone who hasn t eaten for a few days will eat anything, so I m sure at some point I d kill for some Jersey Mike s.
> 
> - Rich


I had some Mike's for lunch today…..I hadn't missed any meals…in fact you can tell I haven't missed a lot of meals… but it sure was good.

Bob, We used to get updates form the Feds on folks targeting cops. The notices were not common, but definitely unheard of. They also showed unusual weapons taken for unsavory folks. I remember the groups were MS13, even SDS, and right as I was leaving a political group that later morphed into Antifa. If I remember right SDS' mantra was kill a cop a day. Many groups will mark themselves of they have killed. Some Latino groups is a tattoo tear coming from their eye. MC groups have a patch, like 1%er or something. When asked, these groups all have a back story for a lessor meaning for the markers. I think though, that some of the Latino groups do have other meaning for the tears.


----------



## moke

I am interested in a Festool sander. I think I am getting close to buying. I have a couple of questions…. 
1. I was interested om Mirka vs Festool. I used a mirka, and was not enamored with the paddle. It seemed cool when I looked at it on line, not so much when I used it.
2. 125 vs 150 I have a Triton 6"....it is a beast and hard to get a good finish from, it is just too aggressive, even in the less aggressive mode. So I am wondering if that is typical of 6" or just that the Triton is a beast. I am going to keep it to level some end grain cutting boards, before the drum sander.
3. If I do decide on the 150, I don't seem to see a systainer for 6" sandin discs, and a systainer seems cool for that.
edit--I found a 6" disc systainer….but it shows two different boxes…..don't get it….
https://www.amazon.com/Festool-497690-SYS-STF-Abrasives-Systainer/dp/B004MD0TMU/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=festool+systainer+for+6%22+sanding+discs&qid=1632078781&sr=8-5

Tell me what you guys think, please…..


----------



## RichT

> edit--I found a 6" disc systainer….but it shows two different boxes…..don t get it….
> 
> Tell me what you guys think, please…..
> 
> - moke


That Amazon listing looks incorrect. That SKU in the listing is not current. You're much better off doing your research on FestoolUSA.

https://www.festoolusa.com/accessory/576785---sys-stf-d150#Overview


----------



## corelz125

One night, a man on his way home happened upon a drunk, down on his hands and knees searching for something under a streetlight.

The man asked the drunk what he was looking for so diligently and the drunk said he had tripped and his Rolex wristwatch had broken loose from his wrist.

The man, being a kindhearted soul, got down on his hands and knees and began assisting the drunk looking for his watch.

After about ten minutes without any success, the man asked the drunk exactly where he tripped.

"About a half a block up the street," the drunk said.

"Why, pray tell," the man asked the drunk, "are you looking for your watch here if you lost it a half a block up the street?"

The drunk replied, "The light is a lot better here."


----------



## corelz125

A tough looking group of hairy bikers are riding when they see a girl about to jump off a bridge, so they stop.

The leader, a big burly man, gets off his bike and says, "What are you doing?"

"I'm going to commit suicide," she says.

While he doesn't want to appear insensitive, he also doesn't want to miss an opportunity, so he asks, "Well, before you jump, why don't you give me a kiss?"

She does, and it is a long, deep, lingering kiss.

After she's finished, the tough, hairy biker says, "Wow! That was the best kiss I've ever had! That's a real talent you're wasting. You could be famous. Why are you committing suicide?"

"My parents don't like me dressing up like a girl…"


----------



## corelz125

When the employees of a restaurant attended a fire safety seminar, they watched a fire official demonstrate the proper way to operate an extinguisher.

"Pull the pin like a hand grenade," he explained, "then depress the trigger to release the foam."

Later an employee was selected to extinguish a controlled fire in the parking lot. In her nervousness, she forgot to pull the pin.

The instructor hinted, "Like a hand grenade, remember?"

In a burst of confidence she pulled the pin…. and hurled the extinguisher at the blaze.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron,

Good to see you back the last few days.

No I have plenty of old golf balls, but thanks.

Shot 76 today. Boys beat girls. 8-7 on the year.


----------



## 987Ron

Warm today and a great afternoon for a swim, not me the dog. Off to the pond on the golf course. Opposite from the fairways and a tee box. As promised a few pictures of the dawg Duke in action. The wife is the one with the black pants.

Common on throw the thing:








Little jump into the lake:!








A ten landing, watch out fish.








I got it I got it








Another big splash, he is in there somewhere.








Fun for all, home for a bath and ready to go again…he is I am tired. This swim and retrieve lasted over an hour, He then trotted home next to the golf coat, 1/4 mile. Still has energy.


----------



## 987Ron

Couple more….


----------



## pottz

jokes not bad,i think you posted the first one awhile back, maybe a couple threads ago.
looks like the dog had some fun time in the pond.


----------



## moke

Awesome photos Ron!!!!

Update on Bench…..I just have the ply to put in for the bottom shelf. I went to Menards to get the top and, of course they were out. There is another Menards on the other side of town, but I think I'll wait a few days. I am going to put it in place, with OSB for the time being. I have some projects for a few people I have put off that I need to do, plus I still have some seeding and tilling…...( 10,000 sq feet). SO I am calling this part of the bench Phase 1. Then Phase 2 will be drawers, and two vises and electricity.

This is as of 12:00 today.


----------



## 987Ron

Bench is looking good. Problem is with a bench like that you will hae to make something to justify it. Am sure you can.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

looks like the dog had more fun then me today :<)))))))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bench looks good Moke!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Moke-* The bench looks fantastic-










once in place and fully finished will you be able to move it and how? Festool question- for fine sanding I recommend the










5 stars…

*Ron-* IMO that dog looks very comfortable with you and your wife… enjoyed seeing- good job.


----------



## corelz125

Looks like Duke had a good time today.


----------



## pottz

> I am interested in a Festool sander. I think I am getting close to buying. I have a couple of questions….
> 1. I was interested om Mirka vs Festool. I used a mirka, and was not enamored with the paddle. It seemed cool when I looked at it on line, not so much when I used it.
> 2. 125 vs 150 I have a Triton 6"....it is a beast and hard to get a good finish from, it is just too aggressive, even in the less aggressive mode. So I am wondering if that is typical of 6" or just that the Triton is a beast. I am going to keep it to level some end grain cutting boards, before the drum sander.
> 3. If I do decide on the 150, I don t seem to see a systainer for 6" sandin discs, and a systainer seems cool for that.
> edit--I found a 6" disc systainer….but it shows two different boxes…..don t get it….
> https://www.amazon.com/Festool-497690-SYS-STF-Abrasives-Systainer/dp/B004MD0TMU/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=festool+systainer+for+6%22+sanding+discs&qid=1632078781&sr=8-5
> 
> Tell me what you guys think, please…..
> 
> - moke


well ive got the 5" mirka and love it.a lot less vibration,stops in a second or two and i like it's low so it feels good in my hand.the paddle switch doesn't bother me at all.you get used to it.used with abranet sanding screens their is zero dust.it's like anything you'll get people that say it's the best and you'll get people that say it's the worst.pick what works for you,plain and simple.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ron* We could use your GGF to clean up this area. Several shootings last night, I lost track. When we were touring the east coast we went into the courthouse at Colonial Williamsburg. They said prepertrators' foreheads were branded on the first offense. They were hung on the second conviction.

Dog looks like he is in dog heaven.

*Mike* Good that the feds are tracking the lowlife community. The bench looks stout and strong.

We tested Jersey Mikes yesterday. SWMBO says it does not meet Quiznos chicken standards ;-))

Good jokes today *Jokemiester* ;-)

*Petey* do the boys vs girls tournament have any handicaps or just plain scores?

The boyz had a shooting match yesterday. I stopped by. I haven't seen most of them for a year and a half due to Covid. Can't play the game with a worthless shoulder. I will see an ortho specialist tomorrow. Praying for a quick fix, but will be happy if it is not a permanent disability.


----------



## pottz

> *Ron* We could use your GGF to clean up this area. Several shootings last night, I lost track. When we were touring the east coast we went into the courthouse at Colonial Williamsburg. They said prepertrators foreheads were branded on the first offense. They were hung on the second conviction.
> 
> Dog looks like he is in dog heaven.
> 
> *Mike* Good that the feds are tracking the lowlife community. The bench looks stout and strong.
> 
> We tested Jersey Mikes yesterday. SWMBO says it does not meet Quiznos chicken standards ;-))
> 
> Good jokes today *Jokemiester* ;-)
> 
> *Petey* do the boys vs girls tournament have any handicaps or just plain scores?
> 
> The boyz had a shooting match yesterday. I stopped by. I haven t seen most of them for a year and a half due to Covid. Can t play the game with a worthless shoulder. I will see an ortho specialist tomorrow. Praying for a quick fix, but will be happy if it is not a permanent disability.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


my thoughts with you my friend.i know im not far behind !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well ive got the 5" mirka and love it.a lot less vibration,stops in a second or two and i like it s low so it feels good in my hand.the paddle switch doesn t bother me at all.you get used to it.used with abranet sanding screens their is zero dust.it s like anything you ll get people that say it s the best and you ll get people that say it s the worst.pick what works for you,plain and simple.
> 
> - pottz


*+1 on the Mirka.* Moke I believe is looking for a finish sander and has a Triton 6. For a $200 sander, I say the small Festool. I say this for I followed WoodWhisper's method to achieve a gloss finish…






I followed his method and achieved successful results with my $200 Festool…

Now for more aggressive then the Mirka or the Rotex… Duck should be posting soon on this and probably give you the Festool pitch…

Honestly, if I was doing the aggressive sanding I would probably go with the Mirka for it is more to the handling of the Festool 125 but more aggressive.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The boyz had a shooting match yesterday. I stopped by. I haven t seen most of them for a year and a half due to Covid. * Can t play the game with a worthless shoulder.* I will see an ortho specialist tomorrow. Praying for a quick fix, but will be happy if it is not a permanent disability.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *my thoughts with you my friend.i know im not far behind !*
> 
> - pottz


Top Max you are amongst company here… The Ortho and an MRI will give you options let us know. If no operation is possible get the "shot" In my case +1.


----------



## pottz

> well ive got the 5" mirka and love it.a lot less vibration,stops in a second or two and i like it s low so it feels good in my hand.the paddle switch doesn t bother me at all.you get used to it.used with abranet sanding screens their is zero dust.it s like anything you ll get people that say it s the best and you ll get people that say it s the worst.pick what works for you,plain and simple.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *+1 on the Mirka.* Moke I believe is looking for a finish sander and has a Triton 6. For a $200 sander, I say the small Festool. I say this for I followed WoodWhisper s method to achieve a gloss finish…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed his method and achieved successful results with my $200 Festool…
> 
> Now for more aggressive then the Mirka or the Rotex… Duck should be posting soon on this and probably give you the Festool pitch…
> 
> Honestly, if I was doing the aggressive sanding I would probably go with the Mirka for it is more to the handling of the Festool 125 but more aggressive.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yes im sure the duck will chime in on this one for sure. now i dont use my mirka for aggressive sanding,i use it for finish sanding.im saying 80-2220 grit or more !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Pottz now we will get the Australian opinion soon but did the Duck go Ryobi?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I am interested in a Festool sander. I think I am getting close to buying. I have a couple of questions….
> 1. I was interested om Mirka vs Festool. I used a mirka, and was not enamored with the paddle. It seemed cool when I looked at it on line, not so much when I used it.
> 2. 125 vs 150 I have a Triton 6"....it is a beast and hard to get a good finish from, it is just too aggressive, even in the less aggressive mode. So I am wondering if that is typical of 6" or just that the Triton is a beast. I am going to keep it to level some end grain cutting boards, before the drum sander.
> 3. If I do decide on the 150, I don t seem to see a systainer for 6" sandin discs, and a systainer seems cool for that.
> edit--I found a 6" disc systainer….but it shows two different boxes…..don t get it….
> https://www.amazon.com/Festool-497690-SYS-STF-Abrasives-Systainer/dp/B004MD0TMU/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=festool+systainer+for+6%22+sanding+discs&qid=1632078781&sr=8-5
> 
> Tell me what you guys think, please…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> well ive got the 5" mirka and love it.a lot less vibration,stops in a second or two and i like it s low so it feels good in my hand.the paddle switch doesn t bother me at all.you get used to it.used with abranet sanding screens their is zero dust.it s like anything you ll get people that say it s the best and you ll get people that say it s the worst.pick what works for you,plain and simple.
> 
> - pottz


Personally, I find it hard to go past the Fe*$*tool *Rotex*, though *pottzy* will steer you towards his shekel conscious Bos*¢*h... nevertheless either would be the primary workhorse.

For finishing, I have the Fe*$*tool *"Thunderbird"* (their 150 ROS with the number *3* embelished on top) and the *Mirka*... My preferred choice would be the *Mirka DEROS*, though its a pain in the arse when occasionally I pick it up and prematurely activate the paddle.. the missus smirks everytime I tell that *Mirka* story, *no idea why*.

Much as now love *'tainers*, I don't think they are an excuse to Fe*$*tool it, unless you're a greenie not satisfied by your *Ryobi* penchant.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









Good, old school weller?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

In the past, to today we had the Beagle, Dire wolf, and cats Now we have Duke I nominate him for being our Garage dog…

I say this because think about how Ron adopted him sent him for training and look at him…


----------



## corelz125

Skip the high dollar Sanders and pick up a card scraper or scraper plane. Get a mirror finish. Sorry had to throw the hand tool talk in there for Pottz.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hmmm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, old school weller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


*
+1 but I think Moke wants a Festool…
*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I followed his method and achieved successful results with my $200 Festool…..
> - Desert Woodworker


Must be a typo… no such thing as a $200 Fe*$*tool! Hell, their letter box drop catalogs cost more than that.


----------



## moke

Holy smokes guys….what's up with us….DW, Topa, Duckster, and who knows who else is on the DL? Duck, that's Baseball speak for Disabled List. Best of luck with the Ortho's. When I shattered my elbow, ev eryone that looked at the xrays all winched and said something like, OOOOOO, or wow, or something. My Ortho took one look at it and said" I got this" I was told by the ER dr. that it would take multiple surgeries…....the Ortho Dr said, no I got this in one. He did, in 6 weeks i was in rehab, not lifting, but motion rehab. And a month later, I was lifting! Not much, but a real start. It is my hope that you guys get an Ortho like I had.

Ron, As stated, Duke looks very comfortable with you guys….A win-win for both your family and for him! My one year old Golden is afraid of the water. I try telling her she is a water dog…..she just looks at me and doesn't say much.

Duckster- thanks for the advice, the tainer's are a little interesting but my beloved Ryobi has introduced a whole tainer' system a wall system to hold it all….introductions says coming this fall….not sure if I am interested….I did like the systainer for the sanding discs…..I don't need anything to hold screws and such. I m a little torn on which one…

DW- Thanks, so u have the 125? I have been thinking that is very nice. I tried to get one 3 or 4 years ago and they were on backorder for 6 months. I have a triton 6" but I have two P-C 5" that I have hooked to vacs. also have a couple 1/4 sheets PC and a Delta 5 ROS…..that i hate. I believe it has a flaw and has since I got it. It was an auction item… The triton 6 is not something you could use for everything. I really am leary of it, but I do think it will work better for things you might use a belt sander for, and I have one of those too. I also really iike the wood whisperer. If there is a WW youtube I look at it first.

Pottz-thanks for the Mirka testimony, it is areal contender! I really don't know where I will land!

Thanks to all for the comments on the new bench…...I do think I am going to like it. It still has a ways to go….

Corelz- I have three card scrapers and a bernishing tool. It is on my bucket list to learn it on u tube…...

Bandit, Is that thing a half sheet? I am going to turn 65 is that thing my age? I guess as long as it works…right?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Good, old school weller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Love the dust extraction *bandit*... 100% collection if you don't plug it in!


----------



## pottz

> Skip the high dollar Sanders and pick up a card scraper or scraper plane. Get a mirror finish. Sorry had to throw the hand tool talk in there for Pottz.
> 
> - corelz125


TRAITOR !!!!!! scrape this…..... off your front porch tomorrow morning-lol !


----------



## pottz

> ... I followed his method and achieved successful results with my $200 Festool…..
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Must be a typo… no such thing as a $200 Fe*$*tool! Hell, their letter box drop catalogs cost more than that.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


damn staright.maybe buy some sand paper -lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ... I followed his method and achieved successful results with my $200 Festool…..
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Must be a typo… no such thing as a $200 Fe*$*tool! Hell, their letter box drop catalogs cost more than that.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Check Harbor Freight, their catalogs are free.


----------



## RichT

> ... I followed his method and achieved successful results with my $200 Festool…..
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Must be a typo… no such thing as a $200 Fe*$*tool! Hell, their letter box drop catalogs cost more than that.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Not a typo. The ETS 125 is $205 USD. In your defense, it's much greater ($283) in AUD.

BTW, I responded to the question about the 150mm disk Systainer.


----------



## pottz

> ... I followed his method and achieved successful results with my $200 Festool…..
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Must be a typo… no such thing as a $200 Fe*$*tool! Hell, their letter box drop catalogs cost more than that.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Not a typo. The ETS 125 is $205 USD. In your defense, it s much greater ($283) in AUD.
> 
> - Rich


still legit your 5 over-lol.


----------



## RichT

> still legit your 5 over-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Sure thing Sherlock. If it had been $199.99 would you have said, yeah but what about the sales tax?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I followed his method and achieved successful results with my $200 Festool…..
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Must be a typo… no such thing as a $200 Fe*$*tool! Hell, their letter box drop catalogs cost more than that.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Not a typo. The ETS 125 is $205 USD. In your defense, it s much greater ($283) in AUD.
> 
> BTW, I responded to the question about the 150mm disk Systainer.
> 
> - Rich


Damn, I'll now have to buy 5 sanders to stick to my budget.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> still legit your 5 over-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Sure thing Sherlock. If it had been $199.99 would you have said, yeah but what about the sales tax?
> 
> - Rich


Don't know about *Yankeeland*, however, in this *Land-o-de-duck*, retailers are *verbotten* to discount Fe*$*tool products. All Fe*$*tool prices are fixed by the company and when they put something on "sale" everyone *must* comply.


----------



## RichT

> Don t know about *Yankeeland*, however, in this *Land-o-de-duck*, retailers are *verbotten* to discount Fe*$*tool products.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


It's that way everywhere.


----------



## bandit571

The Weller is 1/3 sheet…..

Remember the old Weller soldering guns? Same company made that sander.

I've been on the DL for almost a month now, looking like another month to go…just in time to slip and fall on the icy sidewalks…and screw the knee up again….I do NOT bounce like I used to….

How often do you see a sander sold with a fitted metal container?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Corona is sadly Crazy ;-(( COVID-19 kills Moses Lake couple, orphans their 8-year-old after visit to the fair.

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/health/covid-19-kills-moses-lake-couple-orphans-their-8-year-old-after-visit-to-the-fair/?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, love the bench! Let me know what sander you get, I have festools so getting a sander from them makes sense to me.

Ron - great pics of the dawg!

Golf

Topa we play everyone gets full handicaps from the tee they play. I get 6 strokes those fall on the hardest 6 holes. There was an audit of the matches boys are up 11-8

I have not mastered my card scrapers. I use them from time to time. Recently I can't pick up swirls from final sanding until the finish is done! What do you guys do to detect sanding swirls before finish? In blood wood for example you just can't see them.


----------



## 987Ron

Early morning. Up breakfast done, dog out and we are about to depart for Augusta. Dog stays home with daughter. Before retirement mornings like this was the norm now its a real trial. Will stay PG on that.

As to Duke and all is fine….hmmmm still a long way to go. Chessies can be mouthy, it is a trait of the breed, Duke is and breaking a 3 yr. old dog of natural actions is not an overnight prop. Plus us old folks skin is like tissue paper, band aid use is up. Chessies are stubborn, so responds to calls often slow or I'll think about it. Strong dog, 94 lbs, very athletic. Lots to do yet. We do have support from the Chesapeake Bay Retriever Rescue and Rehab. organization. A trainer and a dog therapist we can talk to. They are great people. We would not have gotten this far without their help, all free, all volunteers.

Dog and wife comming in and time to head north.

Have a great day, later.


----------



## corelz125

Haha I knew that would get a reaction out of Pottz.. Bandits sander looks like it weighs 35lbs. Put a little pressure on that thing and you'll blow a hole right through your board.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I forgot to mention Peg was moved to rehab. She is still in a coma.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

After 30 years I upgraded my tool cart for work.

Old one:










New one:


----------



## GR8HUNTER

nice tool cart :<)))))))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nice… Are you going to "label" the drawers as you did with the shop ones?


----------



## pottz

> I forgot to mention Peg was moved to rehab. She is still in a coma.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


thats good to hear petey.my salesman had to fly to montana his 88 yr old grandfather was traveling from new york to washington state when he got covid and had to check into the hospital with breathing problems.he and his wife were both vaccinated,she tested positive but is fine.he's refusing to go on a ventilator and would rather just die.hopefully they can get him through it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I forgot to mention Peg was moved to rehab. She is still in a coma.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Prayers and thoughts


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max and others interested in rotator cuff injuries*. I found this YT vid and IMO is a good resource for the Rotator Cuff.

*Rotator Cuff MRI - Everything You Need To Know -*














Reading info…
https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/rotator-cuff-injury/symptoms-causes/syc-20350225


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- *I am busy with the physical people. Are you up to keeping us informed on those with psychological issues?


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- *I am busy with the physical people. Are you up to keeping us informed on those with psychological issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


there are way too many dw !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nice… Are you going to "label" the drawers as you did with the shop ones?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No, my coworkers set up will be duplicated with same tools. He was test subject for the cart used. Been 6 months, all the kinks worked out. Will take a few days to make socket rail setup then ready to go to work.


----------



## moke

Anybody got this sander….looks like a little upgrade from the Regular 125

https://www.amazon.com/Festool-575384-Cordless-eccentric-1-Basic/dp/B074P4TP7F/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=festool+sander+125&qid=1632157512&sr=8-2


----------



## RichT

> Anybody got this sander….looks like a little upgrade from the Regular 125
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Festool-575384-Cordless-eccentric-1-Basic/dp/B074P4TP7F/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=festool+sander+125&qid=1632157512&sr=8-2
> 
> - moke


It's only an upgrade in the sense that it's the cordless version (hence ETSC instead of ETS). Don't be fooled by that price. That's the basic kit with no batteries or charger. The full kit, which you'll need if this is your first cordless Festool sander, goes for $465.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Rich, we're on a budget here.


----------



## moke

Thank you Rich….I missed it was cordless!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

About this item
Hybrid power source - corded or cordless operation :<))))))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, there is a Youtube channel for Festool, and perhaps you should watch the episode demo and walk through of sanders. I did a while ago, but was not ready to pull the trigger.


----------



## RichT

> Thank you Rich….I missed it was cordless!
> 
> - moke


That's an easy one to miss.

I don't know if you saw my response to your sanding disk Systainer question, but if you scroll way back you'll see it. The bottom line is, there is a Systainer for 150mm disks, and the Amazon photo was wrong. Their SKU was also wrong. Festool is now shipping the SYS3 Systainers, so the Systainers and tools that come with one are getting new SKUs to reflect that.

If it's in your budget, don't overlook the ETS EC150/3 and 5. The 3 and 5 refer to what Festool calls "stroke length" in millimeters. I assume they're referring to the orbit diameter. It'll complement the Rotex nicely.

These sanders will perform best using a suitable dust extractor. You can get results that are so dust free that a wipe with your hand will only produce the faintest trace of dust. In fact, the Festool CTs have a variable vacuum feature since running at full vacuum can cause the sander to stick to the board and make it difficult to control. Dialing back the vacuum eliminates that.

Since we're talking sanders, another cool one is their linear LS 130 EQ-Plus. It sands in a straight line and has different profile heads available, even one that's a make-your-own-profile deal.

Finally, always make sure you're buying from an authorized dealer or the warranty will be void. Festool used to have a dealer incentive program that allowed employees of dealers to buy tools below cost. They scrapped it because some were abusing it, buying below cost and selling at a discounted price on eBay. The hoopla over the warranty situation and abuse of the program was more than they wanted to deal with I guess.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max and others interested in rotator cuff injuries*. I found this YT vid and IMO is a good resource for the Rotator Cuff.
> 
> *Rotator Cuff MRI - Everything You Need To Know -*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reading info…
> https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/rotator-cuff-injury/symptoms-causes/syc-20350225
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks *DW* 2 questions. How did God make such a complex system in a day? In the Westerns guys shot in the shoulder did not affect them. How could that happen? Shoulder injuries are one of the worst nonfatal to recover from.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thank you Rich….I missed it was cordless!
> 
> - moke


+1 I was looking at them and missed that too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* Good news about Peg. Keep her in our prayers.

Do the girls and other guys have higher handicaps?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thank you Rich….I missed it was cordless!
> 
> - moke
> 
> That s an easy one to miss.
> 
> I don t know if you saw my response to your sanding disk Systainer question, but if you scroll way back you ll see it. The bottom line is, there is a Systainer for 150mm disks, and the Amazon photo was wrong. Their SKU was also wrong. Festool is now shipping the SYS3 Systainers, so the Systainers and tools that come with one are getting new SKUs to reflect that.
> 
> If it s in your budget, don t overlook the ETS EC150/3 and 5. The 3 and 5 refer to what Festool calls "stroke length" in millimeters. I assume they re referring to the orbit diameter. It ll complement the Rotex nicely.
> 
> These sanders will perform best using a suitable dust extractor. You can get results that are so dust free that a wipe with your hand will only produce the faintest trace of dust. In fact, the Festool CTs have a variable vacuum feature since running at full vacuum can cause the sander to stick to the board and make it difficult to control. Dialing back the vacuum eliminates that.
> 
> Since we re talking sanders, don t overlook a their linear LS 130 EQ-Plus. It sands in a straight line and has different profile heads available, even one that s a make-your-own-profile deal.
> 
> Finally, always make sure you re buying from an authorized dealer or the warranty will be void. Festool used to have a dealer incentive program that allowed employees of dealers to buy tools below cost. They scrapped it because some were abusing it, buying below cost and selling at a discounted price on eBay. The hoopla over the warranty situation and abuse of the program was more than they wanted to deal with I guess.
> 
> - Rich


The WWW seeems to have brought lots of warranty issues to responsible companies ;-((


----------



## bandit571

Hmm..Profile sander…mine needs the sanding sleeves…









Came with all the Profiles…but, no sleeves to go over them….it does have a plastic case, though…









Amazing what one can find walking around yard sales….IF you are not being a snob, that is…...

BTW…we than stopped by a McD's for lunch…...


----------



## splintergroup

> Thanks *DW* 2 questions. How did God make such a complex system in a day? In the Westerns guys shot in the shoulder did not affect them. How could that happen? Shoulder injuries are one of the worst nonfatal to recover from.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


It did daze them severely. You will notice they kept riding past the same rock and shrub throughout the posse pursuit scenes. 8^)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thanks *DW* 2 questions. How did God make such a complex system in a day? In the Westerns guys shot in the shoulder did not affect them. How could that happen? Shoulder injuries are one of the worst nonfatal to recover from.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> It did daze them severely. You will notice they kept riding past the same rock and shrub throughout the posse pursuit scenes. 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


That is an effective way to wear out the posse's horses if they don't realize they are circling endlessly which they never seemed to ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Poll; which is the worst offense risking lives?

These are the 5 most disgusting management and engineering violations I experienced in my career obviously motivated by greed and willingness to kill, injure, and destroy for a few dollars.

Presented in chronological order.

1 - A Superintendent exhausting heaters into a job site risking 35 workmen. This is an effective way to kill and injury in a couple of hours with carbon monoxide poisoning.

2 - An Engineer refusing to add redundancy to a chip collection system that started a fire in a wood product plant.

3 - A Manager ignoring engineering error bypassing safety switches on boilers in half a dozen elementary schools. The water expands at a ratio of 1,600 to one when released. The schools have 350 to 500 students each.

4 - An incapable electrician repairing an HVAC system failure by bypassing the fire department's smoke evacuation system in a Seattle high rise. It is nearly impossible to put out fires if the heat and smoke cannot be removed.

5 - The chity building department, director, mayor, and chity council accommodating code violations luring greedy developers by ignoring fire, propane, and structural codes putting up to 20 homes and 60 people including 18 children at risk. God only knows how many booby traps they have around the chity.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa, I thought (1) was the worst as it would surely kill people. Scares me to think all of those are repeatable across the country.

To answer your golf question I am a 6, Jeff and Bill are 7 , Keith is a 12
Frances is a 14, Laurie a 12, Twyla is 11, Cindy 11 (those numbers are handi caps)

I am working on the taper jig for the little legs on the box. I think I found the angle I like. maybe a pic tomorrow, as I did some quick mock up with 1/4 drink in me. Stop blocks in front and back. Have to figure out how to keep my hands away from the blade. And keep the part from flying out at me. Now I will be working in my head on it all night. Maybe see the light in the morn. It is a good start.

Bandit nice find. I have a Dremel carver, and there really small circular saw (I used to create and expansion joint under a toe kick) contractor left that out and it wrinkled. I'm still pissed.


----------



## moke

Rich….Thanks for all the help, that really is very helpful! We have an Acme tools in town, they used to be awesome, and I have bought a lot of stuff from them, my saw stop, a jet band saw, a jet 16" planer, on and on, but now the staff is the retirement crowd…(my age so I'm not knocking them) but they are worthless…no product knowledge…at all….or motivation to help anyone. Last month, I needed a tire for my bandsaw, so I got a part number and went in to get it, when it came, there was one…...so I had to order another. Probably my fault, but I would have thought they would have said something.

I can overlook that if the warranty is better form them. I'll just pick out what I want and go in and buy it. Thanks again. I'm not going to rush into it, I'm going to take my time and do this right…..as usual I will run it by the garage brain trust.

Bandit-I have a similar detail sander, but it is P-C. Works fine but I have a Fein tool now. that blows it away.


----------



## pottz

> Rich….Thanks for all the help, that really is very helpful! We have an Acme tools in town, they used to be awesome, and I have bought a lot of stuff from them, my saw stop, a jet band saw, a jet 16" planer, on and on, but now the staff is the retirement crowd…(my age so I m not knocking them) but they are worthless…no product knowledge…at all….or motivation to help anyone. Last month, I needed a tire for my bandsaw, so I got a part number and went in to get it, when it came, there was one…...so I had to order another. Probably my fault, but I would have thought they would have said something.
> 
> I can overlook that if the warranty is better form them. I ll just pick out what I want and go in and buy it. Thanks again. I m not going to rush into it, I m going to take my time and do this right…..as usual I will run it by the garage brain trust.
> 
> Bandit-I have a similar detail sander, but it is P-C. Works fine but I have a Fein tool now. that blows it away.
> 
> - moke


i think i have that same detail sander,came with a bunch of rubber contours and a flat sanding pad.i agree not the best,i rarely use it.


----------



## RichT

> i think i have that same detail sander,came with a bunch of rubber contours and a flat sanding pad.i agree not the best,i rarely use it.
> 
> - pottz


Ditto. Bought it years ago, so long in fact that the PSA strips got hard as a rock. I wound up just using the contours by hand with some fresh PSA strips.

That Festool is in another league completely. It's on my list to add soon. I think having a linear sander would come in handy quite often.


----------



## pottz

> i think i have that same detail sander,came with a bunch of rubber contours and a flat sanding pad.i agree not the best,i rarely use it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Ditto. Bought it years ago, so long in fact that the PSA strips got hard as a rock. I wound up just using the contours by hand with some fresh PSA strips.
> 
> That Festool is in another league completely. It s on my list to add soon. I think having a linear sander would come in handy quite often.
> 
> - Rich


i ddin't buy the detail sander, years ago my dad bought one then after it came they sent another one and never charged him for it.so he says here ya go.yeah my paper is all dried out long ago.

i need to take a better look at that linear sander,would be great for round edges and many other uses.


----------



## corelz125

Acme tools they must sell a lot of anvils. Sorry Mike I couldn't resist. I have the dremel multi tool use it mostly for carpentry work not wood work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, I thought (1) was the worst as it would surely kill people. Scares me to think all of those are repeatable across the country.
> 
> To answer your golf question I am a 6, Jeff and Bill are 7 , Keith is a 12
> Frances is a 14, Laurie a 12, Twyla is 11, Cindy 11 (those numbers are handi caps)
> 
> Bandit nice find. I have a Dremel carver, and there really small circular saw (I used to create and expansion joint under a toe kick) contractor left that out and it wrinkled. I m still pissed.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I assume you subtract 6 if you shoot 80?

#1 is the most threatening and highest probability of immediate impact.

#2 has little chance of killing anyone and the fire department saved the plant.

#3 still has a pressure relief valve, but it is the last resort and everything man-made is subject to failure.

#4 Most commercial buildings will have a fire alarm and sprinkler system. They normally limit fires to minimal damage and have them put out. I don't know how often the smoke removal systems are used. I have wired them in commercial buildings.

#5 will be triggered by a large earthquake. The odds of a propane explosion are 50/50 based on my experience troubleshooting mechanical systems in conjunction with other trades. The odds of the earthquake are 30% in the next 50 years. It was 30% in the next 50 years 20 years ago. Not sure why they do not say 30% in the next 30 years now. Apparently, a year passing does not impact the odds, eh?

It is amazing we have that level of stupidity we suffer under in the management of businesses and government. They are prosecuting the Boeing test pilot. He is a fall guy for upper management and the Dept of Justice woman who made the agreement exonerating Boeing management should probably be prosecuted too ;-((

Criminal indictment imminent for former Boeing 737 MAX chief technical pilot, report says.?

"That agreement with Boeing, while clearly laying out a case for charges against Forkner, was criticized for the way it explicitly exonerates Boeing's leadership.
The case was brought by the then U.S. Attorney in the northern district of Texas, Erin Nealy Cox.
Cox left the Department of Justice after the agreement and in June joined Kirkland & Ellis, Boeing's lead corporate criminal defense law firm. On Kirkland's website, she was welcomed to the firm as a partner by Mark Filip, who had signed the Deferred Prosecution Agreement on behalf of Boeing."
"
"Because of Boeing's intentional withholding of information from the FAA …
airplane manuals and pilot-training materials for U.S.-based airlines lacked information about
MCAS, and relevant portions of these manuals and materials were … materially false,
inaccurate, and incomplete
- Department of Justice Deferred Prosecution Agreement, January 2021"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Thanks *DW* 2 questions. * How did God make such a complex system in a day? In the Westerns guys shot in the shoulder did not affect them. How could that happen?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Q1: IMO God made us like some of Gunny's car's that we see being repaired- we wear the parts brother some sooner or some later… According to the Bible- Psalm 90:10_
" The days of our years are threescore years and ten; and if by reason of strength they be fourscore years, yet is their strength labour and sorrow; for it is soon cut off, and we fly away." At my age and stage, I attempt to make the best of things. And the serenity prayer is one of my favorites.










Q2: Splinter said it pretty good. Also, many said after being shot "it is only a flesh wound"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have the Dremel multi-tool too but haven't used it much. planned on wood carving, but I spend too much time and effort trying to save the neighborhood and SWMBO from chity negligence.

Saw the ortho today. My shoulder is just inflammation he thinks, Might respond to up to 3 injections over the next 6 months to a year. That finalizes the info needed to notify and document the next phase of chity gross misdemeanors ignoring their oath of office and negligence for the benefit of any survivors or heirs and for asset recovery and compensation for serious injury or wrongful death according to my homeowners and Atty. Need to find a personal injury expert to proceed with the current injury.

Studying psychology to find a way to get the chity to consider facts the research shows ignorance is easily addressed through education. They purposely ignore facts motivated by greed, narcissism, and groupthink ;-(

Anyways, I'm becomming interested in Duck Quality Festools for finishing too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

deleted Top Max answered


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Thanks *DW* 2 questions. * How did God make such a complex system in a day? In the Westerns guys shot in the shoulder did not affect them. How could that happen?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Q1: IMO God made us like some of Gunny s car s that we see being repaired- we wear the parts brother some sooner or some later… According to the Bible- Psalm 90:10
> " The days of our years are threescore years and ten; and if by reason of strength they be fourscore years, yet is their strength labour and sorrow; for it is soon cut off, and we fly away." At my age and stage, I attempt to make the best of things. And the serenity prayer is one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q2: Splinter said it pretty good. Also, many said after being shot "it is only a flesh wound"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


my old doctor had that sign hanging in his office,it's something we should all strive for.


----------



## 987Ron

DW check your porch, 
\
One more trip to the yard with the dawgs and off to bed. Daughter ask if I would make her a yarn bowl. Of course Daddy will. Ask her what size and she said one that yarn will fit in. Have to look for the largest skein in her piles and boxes of yarn. Knitters have as many or more "cut offs" than woodworkers.

Nite.


----------



## bandit571

Been walking around today…without using the cane. New knee brace is helping.

Rotator Cuff Surgery back in 97…..too many years swinging a hammer the wrong way…they had to go in and grind away excess bone, that was playing the tenons like guitar strings…..and catching on them….10 weeks on the DL, until I could go back to work in Construction…...as a "Concrete Carpenter" ....bad when you NEED painkillers both before and after the thrice weekly muggings…er…rehabs….


----------



## pottz

> Thanks *DW* 2 questions. How did God make such a complex system in a day? In the Westerns guys shot in the shoulder did not affect them. How could that happen? Shoulder injuries are one of the worst nonfatal to recover from.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Three engineers were discussing what type of engineer God must be. The first said "well, the human body is driven by electrical stimuli, so He must be an electrical engineer.
> 
> The second commented that yes, that s true, however the human body is also an extremely complex mechanical system, so God must be a mechanical engineer.
> 
> The third said you re both wrong. God has to be a civil engineer because who else would put a recreation area right next to a waste dump?
> 
> - Rich


good one.


----------



## pottz

> Been walking around today…without using the cane. New knee brace is helping.
> 
> Rotator Cuff Surgery back in 97…..too many years swinging a hammer the wrong way…they had to go in and grind away excess bone, that was playing the tenons like guitar strings…..and catching on them….10 weeks on the DL, until I could go back to work in Construction…...as a "Concrete Carpenter" ....bad when you NEED painkillers both before and after the thrice weekly muggings…er…rehabs….
> 
> - bandit571


back when i got in the industry in 77 we sold lots of 28oz hammers and even some 32oz.if you went less than 24 you were a pussy.today nobody wants anything to do with those.24 is max today and a lot of 19oz.a lot has changed.many are using the titanium hammers.people have gotten smarter on how to save the body.

glad to hear your gettin back bandit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thank you so much, Ron (porch pic package) was very thoughtful…










I will post as I create some culinary creations-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Rich
> 
> good one.
> 
> - pottz


Why do you encourage?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Been walking around today…without using the cane. New knee brace is helping.
> 
> Rotator Cuff Surgery back in 97…..too many years swinging a hammer the wrong way…they had to go in and grind away excess bone, that was playing the tenons like guitar strings…..and catching on them….10 weeks on the DL, until I could go back to work in Construction…...as a "Concrete Carpenter" ....bad when you NEED painkillers both before and after the thrice weekly muggings…er…rehabs….
> 
> - bandit571


You come across as a warrior- best to you.


----------



## pottz

> - Rich
> 
> good one.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Why do you encourage?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


what, i find a joke funny i cant say so ?
hey corelz has already been beatin down so bad he's afraid to even tell a joke a girl scout wouldn't tell.
take your bbq sauce and get on the perch-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Stuffed shirt = scare crow?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rich- you may think that it is witty but other than Pottz who is on board? Secondly, why answer my question to Pottz?

IMO witty at the "electrical engineer" but the last was crass…


----------



## pottz

> Stuffed shirt = scare crow?
> 
> - corelz125


lol-tis the season !


----------



## corelz125

I try to avoid swinging the 128 oz hammer and go for the 64oz as often as I can


----------



## pottz

> I try to avoid swinging the 128 oz hammer and go for the 64oz as often as I can
> 
> - corelz125


*WHIMP !!!!*
i like to use a 10lb sledge with the handle cut off for framing.why hit the nail 3 or 4 times when you can do it once ?


----------



## corelz125

Sometimes I needed to use the 160oz hammer. It usually doesn't take a lot of swings with that one to get where you're going. It's a good thing can't go swinging that thing all day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> take your bbq sauce and get on the perch-lol.*
> 
> - pottz


Really?


----------



## pottz

> *
> take your bbq sauce and get on the perch-lol.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Really?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


or lighten up a little.we have to have something for everyone buddy.not all of us wanna talk about what pills we take. ;-)


----------



## moke

> Rich….Thanks for all the help, that really is very helpful! We have an Acme tools in town, they used to be awesome, and I have bought a lot of stuff from them, my saw stop, a jet band saw, a jet 16" planer, on and on, but now the staff is the retirement crowd…(my age so I m not knocking them) but they are worthless…no product knowledge…at all….or motivation to help anyone. Last month, I needed a tire for my bandsaw, so I got a part number and went in to get it, when it came, there was one…...so I had to order another. Probably my fault, but I would have thought they would have said something.
> 
> I can overlook that if the warranty is better form them. I ll just pick out what I want and go in and buy it. Thanks again. I m not going to rush into it, I m going to take my time and do this right…..as usual I will run it by the garage brain trust.
> 
> Bandit-I have a similar detail sander, but it is P-C. Works fine but I have a Fein tool now. that blows it away.
> 
> - moke
> 
> i think i have that same detail sander,came with a bunch of rubber contours and a flat sanding pad.i agree not the best,i rarely use it.
> 
> - pottz


I really never liked the idea if that adhesive paper, it wore terribly right on the seam. It shifted, not a good design. About a year after I got that one for xmas, the dusr collector broke and when I tried to order one it was discontinued.
I then bought a dremel detaik sander. it was some better cut still not great. As I said, I bought a Fein multi-tool. It is corded but awesome, has a couple different sanding accessories. It is the best detail sander amongst the multi tools. I know it's hard to imagine, but I have two ryobi multi-tools that can use the same accessories, also. and then I have a conventional dremel tool, also. and yes two ryobi "dremel" type tools. When my dad went into a Nursuing home, it was important that I get his tools. I have countless Ctraftsman and Rockwell sanders, circ saws and jig saws.
I will neither sell them or use them. Mostly because they are really not the quality that sanders are today. I have a 4 1/2 inch Craftsman ROS that is truly aweful! It leaves swirl marks no matter what I do.

Bandit glad to hear the brace is working…..stick with it man…..Like my Dad used to say Aging is not for sissies.

Topa-glad to hear that you are not going to need rotator surgery. And that you are going to join the Festool fan club…...if I am going to get one I need to quit calling them fesfools…..but if I can get a good sander for 200.00 that doesn't seem so foolish.


----------



## pottz




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Thanks *DW* 2 questions. How did God make such a complex system in a day? In the Westerns guys shot in the shoulder did not affect them. How could that happen? Shoulder injuries are one of the worst nonfatal to recover from.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Three engineers were discussing what type of engineer God must be. The first said "well, the human body is driven by electrical stimuli, so He must be an electrical engineer.
> 
> The second commented that yes, that s true, however the human body is also an extremely complex mechanical system, so God must be a mechanical engineer.
> 
> The third said you re both wrong. God has to be a civil engineer because who else would put a recreation area right next to a waste dump?
> 
> - Rich


----------



## RichT

> Rich- you may think that it is witty but other than Pottz who is on board? Secondly, why answer my question to Pottz?
> 
> IMO witty at the "electrical engineer" but the last was crass…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Tell ya what, DW. If the admin tells me to tone it down, I will. In fact if you can assemble a quorum of garage complainers telling me my joke was unacceptable, I'll quiet down gladly. So far all I see is one complainer.

Reminds me of those old Church Lady skits on SNL.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks *DW* 2 questions. How did God make such a complex system in a day? In the Westerns guys shot in the shoulder did not affect them. How could that happen? Shoulder injuries are one of the worst nonfatal to recover from.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Three engineers were discussing what type of engineer God must be. The first said "well, the human body is driven by electrical stimuli, so He must be an electrical engineer.
> 
> The second commented that yes, that s true, however the human body is also an extremely complex mechanical system, so God must be a mechanical engineer.
> 
> The third said you re both wrong. God has to be a civil engineer because who else would put a recreation area right next to a waste dump?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ok dw our host liked the joke so what do you wanna say to him ?.....................i thought not !


----------



## pottz

> Rich- you may think that it is witty but other than Pottz who is on board? Secondly, why answer my question to Pottz?
> 
> IMO witty at the "electrical engineer" but the last was crass…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Tell ya what, DW. If the admin tells me to tone it down, I will. In fact if you can assemble a quorum of garage complainers telling me my joke was unacceptable, I'll quiet down gladly. So far all I see is one complainer.
> 
> Reminds me of those old Church Lady skits on SNL.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Rich- you may think that it is witty but other than Pottz who is on board? Secondly, why answer my question to Pottz?
> 
> IMO witty at the "electrical engineer" but the last was crass…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm fairly light-hearted. Easy to find fun and funny in jokes ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I try to avoid swinging the 128 oz hammer and go for the 64oz as often as I can
> 
> - corelz125


Good idea. Most electricians, tin benders, and pipefitters have their rotary cuffs fixed just before they retire or just after. Cost of working overhead for 40 plus years.

I used to ask using noisy equipment if it bothered their ears. They all said it did. I told them they better do something about it while they still can. It doesn't bother mine anymore ;-((


----------



## bandit571

Well..isn't THAT…"special"......

Reminds me more of them 2 old farts up in the balcony on the Muppet's show…..

It is ok to have a joke….and..even get a joke…just don't become one…..

Remember this little conversation? 
"Winston, you are DRUNK!"

"Yes, madame, that I am….but, in the morning I will be sober..and you will still be ugly"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I try to avoid swinging the 128 oz hammer and go for the 64oz as often as I can
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *WHIMP !!!!*
> i like to use a 10lb sledge with the handle cut off for framing.why hit the nail 3 or 4 times when you can do it once ?
> 
> - pottz


When I was an apprentice carpenters were dring a 16 penny nail in 2 whacks with their framing hammers and cutting 2×4s with 2 whacks with hand saws. Now the sissies have pneumatic nail guns and skill saws ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Bandit glad to hear the brace is working…..stick with it man…..Like my Dad used to say Aging is not for sissies.
> 
> Topa-glad to hear that you are not going to need rotator surgery. And that you are going to join the Festool fan club…...if I am going to get one I need to quit calling them fesfools…..but if I can get a good sander for 200.00 that doesn t seem so foolish.
> - moke


Braces do work well. I wore out 2 pairs climbing ladders in 10 years ;-)

I bought a Dewalt orbital at Lowes a few years ago. I was disappointed. This "fesfool" discussion for a couple of hundred dollars perked up my interest and hope for my next finishing job, dining room table. Not sure what I paid for the Dewalt but I think is was close to 100.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Rich- you may think that it is witty but other than Pottz who is on board? Secondly, why answer my question to Pottz?
> 
> IMO witty at the "electrical engineer" but the last was crass…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Tell ya what, DW. If the admin tells me to tone it down, I will. In fact if you can assemble a quorum of garage complainers telling me my joke was unacceptable, I'll quiet down gladly. So far all I see is one complainer.
> 
> Reminds me of those old Church Lady skits on SNL.
> 
> - Rich


I vote keep on joking ;-)


----------



## pottz

> I try to avoid swinging the 128 oz hammer and go for the 64oz as often as I can
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *WHIMP !!!!*
> i like to use a 10lb sledge with the handle cut off for framing.why hit the nail 3 or 4 times when you can do it once ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> When I was an apprentice carpenters were dring a 16 penny nail in 2 whacks with their framing hammers and cutting 2×4s with 2 whacks with hand saws. Now the sissies have pneumatic nail guns and skill saws ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


2 wacks bob,back in the early eighties we would have contractor bbq's and sales with give aways and stuff.one event we did was who could drive the most 16 sinkers in 15 seconds won a new nail gun.the winner the one year drove 16 nails in 15 seconds.that was quite impressive.that a nail in one wack in less than a second with no misses.but thats when guys were still mostly framing by hand.


----------



## pottz

> Rich- you may think that it is witty but other than Pottz who is on board? Secondly, why answer my question to Pottz?
> 
> IMO witty at the "electrical engineer" but the last was crass…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Tell ya what, DW. If the admin tells me to tone it down, I will. In fact if you can assemble a quorum of garage complainers telling me my joke was unacceptable, I'll quiet down gladly. So far all I see is one complainer.
> 
> Reminds me of those old Church Lady skits on SNL.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> I vote keep on joking ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thank you !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> " The days of our years are threescore years and ten; and if by reason of strength they be fourscore years, yet is their strength labour and sorrow; for it is soon cut off, and we fly away." At my age and stage, I attempt to make the best of things. And the serenity prayer is one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Given family history, I'm probably headed close to 5 score. Not sure I have wisdom, but I have no intention of accepting the chity or any other managers killing people for money. PG&E, Boeing, and the chity have convinced me if we prosecute those officials and managers and they face the death penalty, we can save lives.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I try to avoid swinging the 128 oz hammer and go for the 64oz as often as I can
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *WHIMP !!!!*
> i like to use a 10lb sledge with the handle cut off for framing.why hit the nail 3 or 4 times when you can do it once ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> When I was an apprentice carpenters were dring a 16 penny nail in 2 whacks with their framing hammers and cutting 2×4s with 2 whacks with hand saws. Now the sissies have pneumatic nail guns and skill saws ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 2 wacks bob,back in the early eighties we would have contractor bbq s and sales with give aways and stuff.one event we did was who could drive the most 16 sinkers in 15 seconds won a new nail gun.the winner the one year drove 16 nails in 15 seconds.that was quite impressive.that a nail in one wack in less than a second with no misses.but thats when guys were still mostly framing by hand.
> 
> - pottz


That is impressive! They must have been started and they just wacke3d them down, eh? The guys I saw when I was an apprentice hit the 16 hard enough to get it in about 3/4 or an inch starting it and then finished it off. That was harder than I woujld have hit it starting them. Not with my fingers holding it ;-))


----------



## RichT

> Well..isn t THAT…"special"......
> 
> Reminds me more of them 2 old farts up in the balcony on the Muppet s show…..
> 
> It is ok to have a joke….and..even get a joke…just don t become one…..
> 
> Remember this little conversation?
> "Winston, you are DRUNK!"
> 
> "Yes, madame, that I am….but, in the morning I will be sober..and you will still be ugly"
> 
> - bandit571


National Lampoon did a piece about Little Known Churchill quotes. It was National Lampoon, so obviously I can't quote them here since they were vulgar twists on the real thing.

But yours was hilarious in its original form.


----------



## RichT

> - Desert_Woodworker


Hey, DW. That is something I remind myself of every day in this crazy world. My wife and I were just quoting that the other day about something or another we'd read in the news.

Taking that to heart is about the only way you can survive the world today and still maintain your sanity.


----------



## RichT

I'm not intending to offend anyone. I comprehend the potential non-PC aspect of this, however as an electrical engineer who spent 40 years in the digital design, embedded software world of *binary systems*, it makes sense in that context. Context is everything.


----------



## RichT

Holy COW!!!

This makes four posts in a row for me. Next thing I know I'll be accused of being an undercover agent for the LRIA (LeeRoy Intelligence Agency).

I swear it's not true.

(psst, LeeRoy, only 148 to go).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Hey, DW. That is something I remind myself of every day in this crazy world. My wife and I were just quoting that the other day about something or another we d read in the news.
> 
> Taking that to heart is about the only way you can survive the world today and still maintain your sanity.
> 
> - Rich


I agree in most cases and subjects. However, dealing with wicked [email protected][email protected]~d$ who are will to kill for a few dollars, surrendering to them is suicidal ;-( PBS' Frontline did a documentary about Boeing's Fatal Flaw 
about a week ago. The engineer pointed out the pilots of the 737 MAX that were trying to regain control of the one that crashed over Ethiopia were not physically capable of doing it. After they could not get the plane out of a dive, they turned the power to the stabilizers back on to get enough power to do it. The Maneuvering Characteristics Augmentation System (MCAS) took control and dropped the nose deeper into a dive. At that point, the stabilizers did not have enough surface area to salvage that airplane. It is a good thing the foreign regulators did not join Boeing and the FAA in *Serenity* and had the *Courage* to stand up to the most powerful aviation people in the world. As Pilot Scully of landing on the Hudson fame analyzed the 737 MAX, it was designed to kill and keep trying until it was successful.

I have always been the exact opposite of those willing to kill for a few dollars. My customers' interests were always my primary concern. I did not have to worry about the money. It took care of itself. For nearly 20 years I did not have a phone number listed that the public could call for an electrician. They had to know me to get me. I had more demand than capacity. I cannot leave this place to a young homeowner who does not know the concrete wall has no embedded foundation. (And the propane risks.) If the young homeowners decide to do landscaping along it making proper planting beds working in compost, the odds that 32 tons of concrete will collapse into that project are extremely high. If that wall were standing on a construction site, Labor and Industries safety inspectors would shut the job down and write citations until it was stabilized. Expecting it to stand on the edge of a ditch is insane.

I'm sure the mayor will lie about taking safety seriously when she kills and or makes orphans. Their first-line response to any question about the situation is it "met then existing standards when installed." That is a bald-faced lie! The codes were adopted decades before the first violation in 2010. Boeing's CEO lied to the victims' families safety was their primary concern. If that was true, 346 people would be alive today. The mayor learned that management style well when she was there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m not intending to offend anyone. I comprehend the potential non-PC aspect of this, however as an electrical engineer who spent 40 years in the digital design, embedded software world of *binary systems*, it makes sense in that context. Context is everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


No doubt about that ;-)) I worked in a binary world too. It used mechanical binary functions.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That binary engineering reminds me of my first job as an apprentice they were trying to develop a waste collection system to collect aluminum waste in the machine shop at Boeing. That would have been fairly easy with modern Variable Frequency Drives for AC 3 phase motors. The air balance was critical. Every time they would get a design to clear a spot that plugged up, it moved the plug to a different spot. The variable waste coming off several machine tools complicated the balancing. Added to that, the maintenance electricians on the night and swing shifts would have a set of control drawings that were a couple of days old. They would rewire and set the system back a couple of days most nights trying to clear the plugs in the duct. We would spend the first half of the day rewiring to get back to where we were the day before and the second half making new modifications moving the plugged spot to a new location. ;-)) Modern electronics certainly simplified manufacturing processes. I have always wondered why they did not just use a conveyor belt.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... less than 24 you were a pussy.today nobody wants anything to do with those.24 is max today and a lot of 19oz.a lot has changed.many are using the titanium hammers…
> 
> - pottz


Looks like I've lost my *duck* identity and am officially a *pussy*... my hammer is 14oz.


> .... hey corelz has already been beatin down so bad he s afraid to even tell a joke a girl scout wouldn t tell.
> take your bbq sauce and get on the perch-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Hell I was a scout once, when *girl Scouts* were referred to as *Guides*... and many *guided* me up the wrong path.


> IMO witty at the "electrical engineer" but the last was crass…
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> ..... not all of us wanna talk about what pills we take. ;-)
> 
> - pottz


I don't mind *crass* and take *Viagra*!



> ... I worked in a binary world too. It used mechanical binary functions.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


You *Yanks* talk funny… Is a *bin ary* and empty *scraps bucket*?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

I can't keep up.

Rich I also use the contour sander rubber things by hand. I have the PC model.

Topa the handi cap strokes are assigned to each hole. 1 being the hardest through 18 being the easiest (but that is over simplified. If I make a 5 on the #1 handi cap hole it is a "net" 4.

Hope to get into the shop today. Lots to do


----------



## bandit571

A 0400 WAKE UP! call from Uncle Charles (horse) has kind of set this morning's agenda…walking off the cramps in both calves….and since the knee brace was off ( so I can sleep) made that task rather painful. calmed things down enough to lay back down….return of Uncles Charles at 0700 meant I am now up. Getting that knee brace back on was such…"fun",too..

Family Doctor visit today….find out what he found out. 67 cold and windy, cloudy and rainy degrees this morning…might need a nap after a bit?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Might need new spark plugs. Correct gap is .045, or half of what is shown.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, rain again today.

After catching up on last night posts, my opinion is less fussing about someone else's view. each to their own.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Are we witnessing the start of a yellow vest-style revolt in Australia?

Or more accurately, is this the beginning of an orange vest uprising?*


----------



## RichT

See anything wrong with this photo from Tractor Supply?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Yes, it appears that he left it plugged into the charger…


----------



## DS

Maybe it's the guy. The guy is cordless, since shortly after he was born.
The guy is the cordless partner for the power tool.


----------



## pottz

> Maybe it's the guy. The guy is cordless, since shortly after he was born.
> The guy is the cordless partner for the power tool.
> 
> - DS


we got a winner,you guessed correctly ds.


----------



## 987Ron

It is obvious the Tractor is Cordless. Porter Cable Tractor is the error.


----------



## Peteybadboy

There is a cord coming out that the operators ear, so not cordless?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Maybe it's the guy. The guy is cordless, since shortly after he was born.
> The guy is the cordless partner for the power tool.
> 
> - DS


LOL


----------



## DS

I can't believe I won!
I never win anything!

WOO HOO!

(Is there a prize?)



> Maybe it's the guy. The guy is cordless, since shortly after he was born.
> The guy is the cordless partner for the power tool.
> 
> - DS
> 
> we got a winner,you guessed correctly ds.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> I can't believe I won!
> I never win anything!
> 
> WOO HOO!
> 
> (Is there a prize?)
> 
> Maybe it's the guy. The guy is cordless, since shortly after he was born.
> The guy is the cordless partner for the power tool.
> 
> - DS
> 
> we got a winner,you guessed correctly ds.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> - DS


sorry ds petey caught something i misssed,the guys got a cord attached.no prize !


----------



## corelz125

Is porter cable making less tools now?


----------



## splintergroup

> I bought a Dewalt orbital at Lowes a few years ago. I was disappointed. This "fesfool" discussion for a couple of hundred dollars perked up my interest and hope for my next finishing job, dining room table. Not sure what I paid for the Dewalt but I think is was close to 100.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I bought the 125 Fester (my first!) a few years back when they had the $99 promo. The paper assortment still has a few discs going strong but the cat claimed the systainer.

I've only had a few 1/4" sheet sanders and a PC 777 5" ROS so not a great reference, but the 125 is by far the best of the bunch. Best feature is the rapid stop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Is porter cable making less tools now?
> 
> - corelz125


That advertisement seems to indicate they might have some kind of shortage. They must be leaving cords off the corded tools, eh?

Did I win? ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Is porter cable making less tools now?
> 
> - corelz125


they have dropped some or all of their routers ive heard ?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Splint is Fester a lower priced off shoot of Festool? Or maybe the Uncle Fester brand? (Sorry I thought funny)


----------



## Peteybadboy

Lawn cart is finished.










Last time I changed a tire like that I must have been 8. I used a screw driver to get the tire on, sliced the crap out of the tube. Must have gone to western auto 6 times that day.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Making the tapered feet on the box I'm making.










Used the belt sander to do the taper. The light DW or Gunny or both recommended was a big help. The legs are not splayed out, just looks that way in the photo. Going to sleep on the way they look.


----------



## 987Ron

Western Auto, remember it well. Early years spent a few $ there, remember the nice "rubber smell" in the store. 
As kids we would get their old inner tubes they were tossing for use on our rubber guns. Ammo. The red rubber ones were the most prized for rubber guns. Don't exactly remember why, stretchy ???


----------



## moke

P-C has turned into a low end alternative. They still have some good stuff, but most, sorry to say this Duckster, are lessor quality than Ryobi. The once great tool source are now made by Stanley/Black and Decker…..who actually make DeWalt too…but they appear to be holding the DeWalt quality though. They still make a decent Drill Press for a reasonable amount of money and that's about it. I saw a contractor saw and it appeared to be absolute trash now. I do not believe they make routers anymore. At one time their 3 1/2 hp soft start router was a standard for anyone making a good router table. And the router accessory world considered their routers to be the one, and they made the most stuff for. I know most of the guys in my ww club, are going to the Bosch 1617…..while it's only 2.25 hp its been a standard too. I have both in talbles, the P-C is more powerful but with the Bosch, I take lighter cuts and it is fine.
I don't use it much because the table doesn't have a lift on it…..yet.
I heard portamate/bora are making a motor for tables that is the same dimensions and power of the old P-C. Haven't heard about the reliability though. It is strictly for lifts only.

Nice cart Petey…I bat that will be handy! I have a similar sized older Craftsman belt sander….it has a lousy table though. I use it some, not a lot. I have a 12" disc that gets most the work. I like the design of the feet, not the fact that the spline shows under it though….The box itself is awesome! Love that material


----------



## splintergroup

> Splint is Fester a lower priced off shoot of Festool? Or maybe the Uncle Fester brand? (Sorry I thought funny)
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Must be one of those knockoff brands, i.e. Magnetbox vs. Magnavox, Hardy vs. Harley, Starlet vs. Starrett. 8^)


----------



## pottz

> Lawn cart is finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I changed a tire like that I must have been 8. I used a screw driver to get the tire on, sliced the crap out of the tube. Must have gone to western auto 6 times that day.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


damn nice rehab petey


----------



## Peteybadboy

double sides tape holding the legs on. Now I can stare at it while I sip something in a few and again over coffee n the morning.

Pottz thanks on the cart rehab. You can move heavy stuff in that thing with the bike wheels.

Ron, I remember the rubber smell in Western Auto too.

Moke - the table on this old grizzly is not the greatest either. I due need to buy the bar with the flat side from Grizzly and that may fix the issue.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Pete that rehab came out fantastic!!


----------



## DevinT

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> OMG!!! That hand is HUGE!
> 
> - Rich


LoL


----------



## 987Ron

Petey the cart came out well. Problem now is someone has to use it…would make the work easier.


----------



## corelz125

Skipped the taper jig and went right to the sander Petey? Good job on the cart. 
It seems Stanley wants Dewalt to be the top of the line and other brands to be the budget lines. They own Proto but the Proto tools are made well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey-*

The magnifying glass/lamp was Gunny's find and I just seconded it. A very handy tool to have.

*Pushcart and Box +1* The pushcart brings back memories from the early NY days










Here is an article on them…*Pushcarts: The Hustle to the American Dream*
https://www.eldridgestreet.org/history/pushcarts-the-hustle-to-the-american-dream/
Today we have Food trucks…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* I think I understand how handicaps work now. Never played, too far down on the to-do list ;-) CArt and box lookin good from here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Pushcart and Box +1* The pushcart brings back memories from the early NY days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an article on them…*Pushcarts: The Hustle to the American Dream*
> https://www.eldridgestreet.org/history/pushcarts-the-hustle-to-the-american-dream/
> Today we have Food trucks…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Did you push those carts *DW*?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Pushcart and Box +1* The pushcart brings back memories from the early NY days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an article on them…*Pushcarts: The Hustle to the American Dream*
> https://www.eldridgestreet.org/history/pushcarts-the-hustle-to-the-american-dream/
> Today we have Food trucks…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Did you push those carts *DW*?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


No but I helped my son years ago build one for a school play on early NY… good memories


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Pushcart and Box +1* The pushcart brings back memories from the early NY days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an article on them…*Pushcarts: The Hustle to the American Dream*
> https://www.eldridgestreet.org/history/pushcarts-the-hustle-to-the-american-dream/
> Today we have Food trucks…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Did you push those carts *DW*?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> No but I helped my son years ago build one for a school play on early NY… good memories
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Did you have spoke wheels?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Do we need a remote control for our Duck?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Latest design on a Gunny's Garage 3-word motto for a refrigerator magnet…* I think it best that you guys throw out some ideas and I'll wait for Gunny to approve before making them… The winning 3 words will get a refrigerator magnet sent to them.

1.

2.

3.


----------



## pottz

> Do we need a remote control for our Duck?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i wish we had a remote so we could control him better.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Do we need a remote control for our Duck?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Maybe he got arrested during the march that I posted earlier from AU land










or post a sideway pic works sometimes…


----------



## pottz

HOW ABOUT THIS DW


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Latest design on a Gunny s Garage 3-word motto for a refrigerator magnet…* I think it best that you guys throw out some ideas and I ll wait for Gunny to approve before making them… The winning 3 words will get a refrigerator magnet sent to them.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Eagle looks too mean. He should be happy and inviting.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> HOW ABOUT THIS DW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


----------



## 1thumb

Another month added to Blum back order. I think that makes 12 weeks in total so far


----------



## pottz

> Another month added to Blum back order. I think that makes 12 weeks in total so far
> 
> - 1thumb


pretty common right now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*In honor of October breast cancer awareness month…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max-



> Eagle looks too mean. He should be happy and inviting.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Not with breast cancer or bad shoulders…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max-
> 
> Eagle looks too mean. He should be happy and inviting.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Not with breast cancer or bad shoulders…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We need cheering up and joy; a positive outlook.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey-* any thoughts on embellishing the cart with a sign or saying on the sides? With your creativity, I'm sure that it would "pop"...

*Computer and laser time:* I finished the eagle refrigerator magnet with the words and color as an option in the future.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I need to adopt this as a trademark and motto for stopping the chity from injuring, killing, and destroying homes.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> We need cheering up and joy; a positive outlook.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


The Christmas countdown calendar…

https://www.xmasclock.com/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> We need cheering up and joy; a positive outlook.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> The Christmas countdown calendar…
> 
> https://www.xmasclock.com/
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Too little too late.


----------



## 987Ron

Here is some cheer for those tired of the heat….*Today is the last day of summer!*

*Tomorrow is the first day of Autumn!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- check your mail- copy


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This post is not "pills" a really new product that I will try…*

*RMS Deluxe 28 Inches Long Dressing Stick - Dressing Aid for Shoes, Socks, Shirts and Pants*


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> We need cheering up and joy; a positive outlook.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> The Christmas countdown calendar…
> 
> https://www.xmasclock.com/
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


whoa,stop the clock dw.man where has this year gone.once we hit halloween it's all but over.


----------



## pottz

look what the new mexico candy man just left at my door.thanks dave polaschek.









anyone got some killer enchilada sauce recipies.dave gave me his basic go to.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Here is some cheer for those tired of the heat….*Today is the last day of summer!*
> 
> *Tomorrow is the first day of Autumn!*
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## pottz

> Here is some cheer for those tired of the heat….*Today is the last day of summer!*
> 
> *Tomorrow is the first day of Autumn!*
> 
> - 987Ron


well it went out in good fashion here.temps at my house were about 86 and very sunny.much hotter inland though.supposed to drop back to the upper 70's by the weekend.love fall,my favorite season.


----------



## sras

I always enjoy Ole jokes

A man stumbles up to the only other patron in a bar and asks if he could buy him a drink. 
"Why of course," comes the reply. 
The first man then asks: "Where are you from?" 
"I'm from Norway," replies the second man. 
The first man responds, "You don't say, I'm from Norway, too! Let's have another round to Norway." 
"Of course," replies the second man. 
Curious, the first man then asks: "Where in Norway are you from?" 
"Bergen," comes the reply. 
"I can't believe it," says the first man. "I'm from "Bergen, too! Let's have another drink to "Bergen." 
"Of course," replies the second man. 
Curiosity again strikes and the first man asks: "Where did you live?" 
"On a boat, at the fishing docks," replies the second man.
"This is unbelievable!" the first man says. "I lived on a boat at the fishing docks, too!" 
About that time in comes one of the regulars and sits down at the bar. 
"What's been going on?," he asks the bartender.
"Nothing much," replies the bartender. "Ole and his brother, Karl, are drunk again."


----------



## pottz

> I always enjoy Ole jokes
> 
> A man stumbles up to the only other patron in a bar and asks if he could buy him a drink.
> "Why of course," comes the reply.
> The first man then asks: "Where are you from?"
> "I m from Norway," replies the second man.
> The first man responds, "You don t say, I m from Norway, too! Let s have another round to Norway."
> "Of course," replies the second man.
> Curious, the first man then asks: "Where in Norway are you from?"
> "Bergen," comes the reply.
> "I can t believe it," says the first man. "I m from "Bergen, too! Let s have another drink to "Bergen."
> "Of course," replies the second man.
> Curiosity again strikes and the first man asks: "Where did you live?"
> "On a boat, at the fishing docks," replies the second man.
> "This is unbelievable!" the first man says. "I lived on a boat at the fishing docks, too!"
> About that time in comes one of the regulars and sits down at the bar.
> "What s been going on?," he asks the bartender.
> "Nothing much," replies the bartender. "Ole and his brother, Karl, are drunk again."
> 
> - sras


LOL-good one steve.where you been ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I always enjoy Ole jokes
> 
> A man stumbles up to the only other patron in a bar and asks if he could buy him a drink.
> "Why of course," comes the reply.
> The first man then asks: "Where are you from?"
> "I m from Norway," replies the second man.
> The first man responds, "You don t say, I m from Norway, too! Let s have another round to Norway."
> "Of course," replies the second man.
> Curious, the first man then asks: "Where in Norway are you from?"
> "Bergen," comes the reply.
> "I can t believe it," says the first man. "I m from "Bergen, too! Let s have another drink to "Bergen."
> "Of course," replies the second man.
> Curiosity again strikes and the first man asks: "Where did you live?"
> "On a boat, at the fishing docks," replies the second man.
> "This is unbelievable!" the first man says. "I lived on a boat at the fishing docks, too!"
> About that time in comes one of the regulars and sits down at the bar.
> "What s been going on?," he asks the bartender.
> "Nothing much," replies the bartender. "Ole and his brother, Karl, are drunk again."
> 
> - sras


My great granddaddy was from Norway. I wonder if he and his brothers did that? ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I always enjoy Ole jokes
> 
> A man stumbles up to the only other patron in a bar and asks if he could buy him a drink.
> "Why of course," comes the reply.
> The first man then asks: "Where are you from?"
> "I m from Norway," replies the second man.
> The first man responds, "You don t say, I m from Norway, too! Let s have another round to Norway."
> "Of course," replies the second man.
> Curious, the first man then asks: "Where in Norway are you from?"
> "Bergen," comes the reply.
> "I can t believe it," says the first man. "I m from "Bergen, too! Let s have another drink to "Bergen."
> "Of course," replies the second man.
> Curiosity again strikes and the first man asks: "Where did you live?"
> "On a boat, at the fishing docks," replies the second man.
> "This is unbelievable!" the first man says. "I lived on a boat at the fishing docks, too!"
> About that time in comes one of the regulars and sits down at the bar.
> "What s been going on?," he asks the bartender.
> "Nothing much," replies the bartender. "Ole and his brother, Karl, are drunk again."
> 
> - sras


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Latest design on a Gunny s Garage 3-word motto for a refrigerator magnet…* I think it best that you guys throw out some ideas and I ll wait for Gunny to approve before making them… The winning 3 words will get a refrigerator magnet sent to them.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Interesting idea DW, have to think about that for a bit. Let's see what others come up with. Should be interesting.


----------



## pottz

> *Latest design on a Gunny s Garage 3-word motto for a refrigerator magnet…* I think it best that you guys throw out some ideas and I ll wait for Gunny to approve before making them… The winning 3 words will get a refrigerator magnet sent to them.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Interesting idea DW, have to think about that for a bit. Let s see what others come up with. Should be interesting.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


i like,never give up.i think thats you gunny?


----------



## sras

> LOL-good one steve.where you been ?
> 
> - pottz


I've been fully occupied with THE PROJECT. A new patio and cover. We're using a contractor but I've been doing all the low value labor jobs that are not worth paying professionals. Digging trenches and then back filling was the big job. Then the electricians are having trouble getting here so I located all the can lights.

There needed to be a little framing done to hang a ceiling mounted outlet and a can light. The project manager sent over a new hire framer to handle it yesterday. Young guy. He was not up to the task. I pointed out his mistakes on his first attempt. Her repositioned his poorly cut piece and it was completely out of whack. I let him finish, called the manager to let him know, ripped it out and redid it. To be fair it was not a simple piece. 45 deg face on both ends, needed to line up with an angled truss above, flush with the ceiling and notched on one end. Took me over an hour to get it fit. A good pro would have had it done in 10-15 minutes.

Today was the concrete pour and dumpster pick up. I spend the day trimming trees to make use of the dumpster space and cleaning the driveway after the dumpster left.

Most days I'm so wiped out that I just collapse in my chair. Today was a lighter day.

Next up is tearing up part of a stone patio to add a downspout to the gutter drain system. That and getting the outdoor cabinet plan cleaned up.


----------



## pottz

> LOL-good one steve.where you been ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ve been fully occupied with THE PROJECT. A new patio and cover. We re using a contractor but I ve been doing all the low value labor jobs that are not worth paying professionals. Digging trenches and then back filling was the big job. Then the electricians are having trouble getting here so I located all the can lights.
> 
> There needed to be a little framing done to hang a ceiling mounted outlet and a can light. The project manager sent over a new hire framer to handle it yesterday. Young guy. He was not up to the task. I pointed out his mistakes on his first attempt. Her repositioned his poorly cut piece and it was completely out of whack. I let him finish, called the manager to let him know, ripped it out and redid it. To be fair it was not a simple piece. 45 deg face on both ends, needed to line up with an angled truss above, flush with the ceiling and notched on one end. Took me over an hour to get it fit. A good pro would have had it done in 10-15 minutes.
> 
> Today was the concrete pour and dumpster pick up. I spend the day trimming trees to make use of the dumpster space and cleaning the driveway after the dumpster left.
> 
> Most days I m so wiped out that I just collapse in my chair. Today was a lighter day.
> 
> Next up is tearing up part of a stone patio to add a downspout to the gutter drain system. That and getting the outdoor cabinet plan cleaned up.
> 
> - sras


damn im tired hearing about it-lol. hey post some pic's this sounds like a major patio on the upper end.of course there will be a party at the end and all the gunnys guys will be invited,right? lol. im planning on doing mine with saltillo tile,about 470sq feet.ill take a week off and pray i dont die-lol.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> I try to avoid swinging the 128 oz hammer and go for the 64oz as often as I can
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *WHIMP !!!!*
> i like to use a 10lb sledge with the handle cut off for framing.why hit the nail 3 or 4 times when you can do it once ?
> 
> - pottz


I'm currently making a 72" square coffee table that has 5.5 sheets of 3/4" plywood + gallon glue + veneer.

I throw it around on my bench like it's a twig.


----------



## pottz

> I try to avoid swinging the 128 oz hammer and go for the 64oz as often as I can
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *WHIMP !!!!*
> i like to use a 10lb sledge with the handle cut off for framing.why hit the nail 3 or 4 times when you can do it once ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I'm currently making a 72" square coffee table that has 5.5 sheets of 3/4" plywood + gallon glue + veneer.
> 
> I throw it around on my bench like it's a twig.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


show off!!! hey post when done.where you been bud,ive been runnin with no shotgun lately.my neck is tired twisting back and forth looking over my shoulder-lol. stay with us ok ?


----------



## mel52

Desert_Woodworker-- It is a handy thing to use, My doctor advised me to get one for after I had my hip replacement. Really comes in handy after you learn a few tricks to use it. Mel


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i like,never give up.i think thats you gunny?
> 
> - pottz


You are correct, I am a rather tenacious person. 

But, I am thinking these 3 words, or motto, should reflect the group as a whole.


----------



## pottz

> i like,never give up.i think thats you gunny?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You are correct, I am a rather tenacious person.
> 
> But, I am thinking these 3 words, or motto, should reflect the group as a whole.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


think about gunny,with so many suffering from physical ailments what better motto to have than,never give up ? it's how i live my life.and i think you do also.and most here need that encouragement.


----------



## pottz

> Desert_Woodworker-- It is a handy thing to use, My doctor advised me to get one for after I had my hip replacement. Really comes in handy after you learn a few tricks to use it. Mel
> 
> - mel52


nice to see you mel,dont be a stranger my friend ! this is the one thread where no one is excluded ! and all are welcome.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I try to avoid swinging the 128 oz hammer and go for the 64oz as often as I can
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *WHIMP !!!!*
> i like to use a 10lb sledge with the handle cut off for framing.why hit the nail 3 or 4 times when you can do it once ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I'm currently making a 72" square coffee table that has 5.5 sheets of 3/4" plywood + gallon glue + veneer.
> 
> I throw it around on my bench like it's a twig.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> show off!!! hey post when done.where you been bud,ive been runnin with no shotgun lately.my neck is tired twisting back and forth looking over my shoulder-lol. stay with us ok ?
> 
> - pottz


I believe the stubbornest and strongest guy I ever saw sheetrocked a dining room ceiling when we remodeled the Thunderbird motel in the 70s. We worked the graveyard shift and the motel had the dining room open during the day. I couldn't believe they were able to serve food on a construction site. One day the manager saw a small scrap of insulation fall on a guy's plate. He went over, dusted him off, and got him a new plate of food ;-))

The sheetrock contractor was self-employed. He had trouble getting help working from midnight to 6 AM. He had a scaffold about 12 feet high and was sheetrocking about 18 feet high. He was using 12×4 x 5/8 commercial sheetrock. He set it against the end of the scaffold, pulled it up by himself, he had aboard standing on one end of the scaffold with a "T" shape to hold one end. He put the other end on top of his head, lined it up and nailed it by himself. Those sheets had to have weighed over 100 pounds and were very awkward to handle alone.


----------



## pottz

> I try to avoid swinging the 128 oz hammer and go for the 64oz as often as I can
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *WHIMP !!!!*
> i like to use a 10lb sledge with the handle cut off for framing.why hit the nail 3 or 4 times when you can do it once ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I'm currently making a 72" square coffee table that has 5.5 sheets of 3/4" plywood + gallon glue + veneer.
> 
> I throw it around on my bench like it's a twig.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> show off!!! hey post when done.where you been bud,ive been runnin with no shotgun lately.my neck is tired twisting back and forth looking over my shoulder-lol. stay with us ok ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I believe the stubbornest and strongest guy I ever saw sheetrocked a dining room ceiling when we remodeled the Thunderbird motel in the 70s. We worked the graveyard shift and the motel had the dining room open during the day. I couldn't believe they were able to serve food on a construction site. One day the manager saw a small scrap of insulation fall on a guy's plate. He went over, dusted him off, and got him a new plate of food ;-))
> 
> The sheetrock contractor was self-employed. He had trouble getting help working from midnight to 6 AM. He had a scaffold about 12 feet high and was sheetrocking about 18 feet high. He was using 12×4 x 5/8 commercial sheetrock. He set it against the end of the scaffold, pulled it up by himself, he had aboard standing on one end of the scaffold with a "T" shape to hold one end. He put the other end on top of his head, lined it up and nailed it by himself. Those sheets had to have weighed over 100 pounds and were very awkward to handle alone.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


oh my god someone as stupid as i am-lol. i sheet rocked our kitchen ceiling by myself with 5/8,not 4×12 sheets though.those days are long gone…..i hope?

sadly though bob at 61 i still keep trying to redefine stupidity in the crap i try to do alone.ill probaly kill myself one day ! but ill be proud in trying.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I believe the stubbornest and strongest guy I ever saw sheetrocked a dining room ceiling when we remodeled the Thunderbird motel in the 70s. We worked the graveyard shift and the motel had the dining room open during the day. I couldn't believe they were able to serve food on a construction site. One day the manager saw a small scrap of insulation fall on a guy's plate. He went over, dusted him off, and got him a new plate of food ;-))
> 
> The sheetrock contractor was self-employed. He had trouble getting help working from midnight to 6 AM. He had a scaffold about 12 feet high and was sheetrocking about 18 feet high. He was using 12×4 x 5/8 commercial sheetrock. He set it against the end of the scaffold, pulled it up by himself, he had aboard standing on one end of the scaffold with a "T" shape to hold one end. He put the other end on top of his head, lined it up and nailed it by himself. Those sheets had to have weighed over 100 pounds and were very awkward to handle alone.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> oh my god someone as stupid as i am-lol. i sheet rocked our kitchen ceiling by myself with 5/8,not 4×12 sheets though.those days are long gone…..i hope?
> 
> - pottz


That is marginal, but did you try to do the taping? ;-))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Might need new spark plugs. Correct gap is .045, or half of what is shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Or your gauge may be dodgy… (???).


> they have dropped some or all of their routers ive heard ?
> 
> - pottz


Hope they fix them before selling.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> though.those days are long gone…..i hope?
> 
> sadly though bob at 61 i still keep trying to redefine stupidity in the crap i try to do alone.ill probaly kill myself one day ! but ill be proud in trying.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> think about gunny,with so many suffering from physical ailments what better motto to have than,never give up ? it s how i live my life.and i think you do also.and most here need that encouragement.
> 
> - pottz


Good point!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> think about gunny,with so many suffering from physical ailments what better motto to have than,never give up ? it s how i live my life.and i think you do also.and most here need that encouragement.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Good point!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> sadly though bob at 61 i still keep trying to redefine stupidity in the crap i try to do alone.ill probaly kill myself one day ! but ill be proud in trying.
> 
> - pottz


Working smarter, not harder. Most of the 26 years I was in business I did not have any employees. People asked why not, I was too lazy to get up and report to them every morning ;-)) Lots of jobs some wondered if I brought help in and worked at night to accomplish what was done ;-)) If a big job was lucrative enough, I hired.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I have held sheet rock to the ceiling w my head.

Welcome to Mel.

Peg is off the Meds that put her in a coma, but she is still in a coma. Don't know what that means.

Thunderstorms every afternoon now. Place is like a wet sponge. Full moon means nowhere to drain.

Busy day ahead.

Have a good one


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I have held sheet rock to the ceiling w my head…
> - Peteybadboy


*SHEET Pbb* that activity *rocks*!


----------



## corelz125

Add me to that list of doing everything by myself. If I need help there's only a select few I ask and that doesn't happen very often. My wife says I'm a control freak that's why I don't get help. I just know how I want something done and most people want to do it there way.


----------



## corelz125

I used 4'×10'×5/8" boards but it was for a bathroom so most of them were cut down


----------



## 987Ron

> Add me to that list of doing everything by myself. If I need help there s only a select few I ask and that doesn t happen very often. My wife says I m a control freak that s why I don t get help. I just know how I want something done and most people want to do it there way.
> 
> - corelz125


Me too. Most of the time having help only compounds the job or problem.. I can usually define a way to do it by myself using levers, hoists etc. Help tends to look for the quick way, resulting in dents, breaks, cussing, etc. My way takes a bit longer but then no cleanup or repairs to do.



> I try to avoid swinging the 128 oz hammer and go for the 64oz as often as I can
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *WHIMP !!!!*
> i like to use a 10lb sledge with the handle cut off for framing.why hit the nail 3 or 4 times when you can do it once ?
> 
> - pottz


If I drove nails with a big hammer it would only make taking the bent over nails out harder.


----------



## pottz

> I believe the stubbornest and strongest guy I ever saw sheetrocked a dining room ceiling when we remodeled the Thunderbird motel in the 70s. We worked the graveyard shift and the motel had the dining room open during the day. I couldn't believe they were able to serve food on a construction site. One day the manager saw a small scrap of insulation fall on a guy's plate. He went over, dusted him off, and got him a new plate of food ;-))
> 
> The sheetrock contractor was self-employed. He had trouble getting help working from midnight to 6 AM. He had a scaffold about 12 feet high and was sheetrocking about 18 feet high. He was using 12×4 x 5/8 commercial sheetrock. He set it against the end of the scaffold, pulled it up by himself, he had aboard standing on one end of the scaffold with a "T" shape to hold one end. He put the other end on top of his head, lined it up and nailed it by himself. Those sheets had to have weighed over 100 pounds and were very awkward to handle alone.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> oh my god someone as stupid as i am-lol. i sheet rocked our kitchen ceiling by myself with 5/8,not 4×12 sheets though.those days are long gone…..i hope?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That is marginal, but did you try to do the taping? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yes but it was a heavy trowel like texture.


----------



## pottz

> Add me to that list of doing everything by myself. If I need help there s only a select few I ask and that doesn t happen very often. My wife says I m a control freak that s why I don t get help. I just know how I want something done and most people want to do it there way.
> 
> - corelz125


same here.i just dont play well with others-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. warm and humid this am. rain likely this afternoon and I need to mow.

Out in the shop early, checked the blade and fence alinement on the table saw, still fine, ready to do the daughter's yarn bowl that is now per her request a yarn box. Thinking of her name Anne, and some kinit jargon on the front and sides.

Have a great Autumn


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> *Latest design on a Gunny s Garage 3-word motto for a refrigerator magnet…* I think it best that you guys throw out some ideas and I ll wait for Gunny to approve before making them… The winning 3 words will get a refrigerator magnet sent to them.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 2.
> 
> 3.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ALWAYS HAVE FUN

EAT SLEEP WOOD

Theres my words :<))))


----------



## bandit571

The Eagles Nest…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Desert_Woodworker-- It is a handy thing to use, My doctor advised me to get one for after I had my hip replacement. Really comes in handy after you learn a few tricks to use it. Mel
> 
> - mel52


Thx I'll post as I go when it arrives….


----------



## LeeRoyMan




----------



## moke

My wife always says " Get up and get movin'" Anyone else have a nurse for a wife….complaining is not allowed!
As she was taking me to the hospital for my arm, I said, I am sure this thing is broken….she said, Take an aspirin, shut up…...


----------



## corelz125

Haha Mike my wife is sort of like that.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> My wife always says " Get up and get movin " Anyone else have a nurse for a wife….complaining is not allowed!
> As she was taking me to the hospital for my arm, I said, I am sure this thing is broken….she said, Take an aspirin, shut up…...
> 
> - moke


just walk it off OR rub some dirt on it Mike :<)))))))))


----------



## RichT

> - LeeRoyMan


DOH!!


----------



## moke

Gr8--she also says I hear people complain all day long, I don't want to hear that at night. But she has been in administration for 10 years now…..when does that bedside complaining thing expire! And every man in her family complains more than I have ever seen! But that's ok…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Eagle 3 word motto word list so far*-

ALWAYS HAVE FUN
EAT SLEEP WOOD

The Eagles Nest

Never Give Up










*Keep them coming…*


----------



## sras

Sip and chat


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sras, not bad.

Moke
walk it off, rub dirt on it- I remember that. Or just go to first and steal 2nd, 3rd and home. That will teach a pitcher to bean you. (I did that)

Maybe at this age here drink this, might work best.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ...I said, I am sure this thing is broken….she said, Take an aspirin, shut up…...
> - moke


And I hope the good lady made you open the bottle…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Eagle 3 word motto word list so far*-
> 
> ALWAYS HAVE FUN
> EAT SLEEP WOOD
> 
> The Eagles Nest
> 
> Never Give Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep them coming…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*Bee kind to DUCKS!*


----------



## moke

> ...I said, I am sure this thing is broken….she said, Take an aspirin, shut up…...
> - moke
> 
> And I hope the good lady made you open the bottle…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


She did for me. They gave me some pills that said no alcohol. I never took any, but I wanted to keep my options open. After the operation, I found a new "old friend" though….Jamison and 7…..I like that!!!!
You would like her Duck….she has a glass or two of red every night….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

FAll arrived!


----------



## pottz

> *Eagle 3 word motto word list so far*-
> 
> ALWAYS HAVE FUN
> EAT SLEEP WOOD
> 
> The Eagles Nest
> 
> Never Give Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep them coming…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Bee kind to DUCKS!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


disqualified,he said 3 words duckie.


----------



## pottz




----------



## corelz125

In a small fishing village, a fisherman was walking up the wharf carrying two live lobsters, at least three pounds each, one in each hand. It was three weeks after the season had closed!

Whom should he meet at the end of the wharf but the Fisheries Officer who, upon viewing the live and wiggling lobsters, says, "Well me laddie, I got you this time - with two live lobsters three weeks after the season closed!"

The fisherman says, "No my son, you are wrong! These are two trained lobsters that I caught two weeks before the season ended." The Fisheries Officer says, "Trained… like how?"

"Well my son, each day I takes these two from my house down to the wharf and puts them in the water for a swim. While they swim I sits on the wharf and has me a smoke, or two. After about 15 minutes I whistles and up comes me two lobsters, and I takes them home!"

"Likely story", the Fisheries Officer says! "Lets take them on down the wharf and see if it's true." So, the fisherman goes ahead of the Fisheries Officer to the end of the wharf where, under supervision, he gently lowers both lobsters into the water.

The fisherman sits on a wharf piling and lights up a smoke, then another! After about 15 minutes the Fisheries Officer says to the fisherman, "How about whistling?"

The fisherman says, "What For?"

The Fisheries Officer says, "To call in the lobsters."

The fisherman says, "What lobsters?"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corelez- * DW humor +1 (Thx)

*Pottz-* +1 on the cat and dog


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Eagle 3 word motto word list so far*-
> 
> ALWAYS HAVE FUN
> EAT SLEEP WOOD
> 
> The Eagles Nest
> 
> Never Give Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep them coming…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Bee kind to DUCKS!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *disqualified,he said 3 words duckie.*
> 
> - pottz


+1 but we could do

*LOVE the DUCK*


----------



## pottz

> DW humor +1 (Thx)
> 
> Pottz- +1 on the cat and dog
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+2


----------



## pottz

> *Eagle 3 word motto word list so far*-
> 
> ALWAYS HAVE FUN
> EAT SLEEP WOOD
> 
> The Eagles Nest
> 
> Never Give Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep them coming…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Bee kind to DUCKS!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *disqualified,he said 3 words duckie.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 but we could do
> 
> *LOVE the DUCK*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


nahhhhh !!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Sip and chat*
> 
> - sras


Thx Steve, as a young man Dad's favorite beer garden in our Detroit neighborhood, was named " Sip and Chat" many a childhood memory…


----------



## sras

> *Sip and chat*
> 
> - sras
> 
> Thx Steve, as a young man Dad s favorite beer garden in our Detroit neighborhood, was named " Sip and Chat" many a childhood memory…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That's pretty cool!

Also-

Come on in!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz as a promotor for Gunny's Garage the Duck is the biggest name draw here next here.
> 
> *Eagle 3 word motto word list so far*-
> 
> ALWAYS HAVE FUN
> EAT SLEEP WOOD
> 
> The Eagles Nest
> 
> Never Give Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep them coming…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Bee kind to DUCKS!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *disqualified,he said 3 words duckie.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 but we could do
> 
> *LOVE the DUCK*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> nahhhhh !!!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Sip and chat*
> 
> - sras
> 
> Thx Steve, as a young man Dad s favorite beer garden in our Detroit neighborhood, was named " Sip and Chat" many a childhood memory…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> That s pretty cool!
> 
> Also-
> 
> Come on in!
> 
> - sras


Steve you are killing me- the other neighborhood bar was - "Du Cum In"


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all. Tired old man here.

57 degrees predicted for tonight.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Nite all. Tired old man here.
> 
> 57 degrees predicted for tonight.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron- do you need a tuck in? Thanks for the second package…


----------



## pottz

> *Sip and chat*
> 
> - sras
> 
> Thx Steve, as a young man Dad s favorite beer garden in our Detroit neighborhood, was named " Sip and Chat" many a childhood memory…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> That s pretty cool!
> 
> Also-
> 
> Come on in!
> 
> - sras


oh hell already in steve,if i waited for an invitation id be damn thirsty-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Shop laser work-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> That s pretty cool!
> 
> Also-
> 
> Come on in!
> 
> - sras
> 
> *oh hell already in steve,if i waited for an invitation id be damn thirsty-lol.*
> 
> - pottz


*"Come on In"* might also refer to joining us here at Gunny's Garage- woodworking, topics of concern or just to say hello….

*Pottz-* you and Duck could have a "Wine and Woodworking"_ discussion group.


----------



## moke

well, I have viewed more youtubes about Festools than anyone should watch in a life time. I have decided on the ets 125, with a hard backed pad. The hard backed pad is better to keep corners square.

I really would like the 6" version, because they say that it removes wood faster. But I have stuck so much into my new shop and making all my tools perfect, that I really don't want to spend the money. I have really only had 5" in the past, except for that 6' Triton, which I rarely use. I will wait a year or so and get the 6". 205.00 for the 125 sander. 525 for the 6" 46.00 for the hard pad.

Any thoughts from my friends…....before I take the plunge?


----------



## pottz

> well, I have viewed more youtubes about Festools than anyone should watch in a life time. I have decided on the ets 125, with a hard backed pad. The hard backed pad is better to keep corners square.
> 
> I really would like the 6" version, because they say that it removes wood faster. But I have stuck so much into my new shop and making all my tools perfect, that I really don t want to spend the money. I have really only had 5" in the past, except for that 6 Triton, which I rarely use. I will wait a year or so and get the 6". 205.00 for the 125 sander. 525 for the 6" 46.00 for the hard pad.
> 
> Any thoughts from my friends…....before I take the plunge?
> 
> - moke


well for fast sanding i go with a 6" bosch or in festool,rotex.but for finish sanding ill stick with a 5" ros all day.i like my mirka but if i was buying today id take a hard look at the festool.as they say ymmv !


----------



## bandit571

> *Eagle 3 word motto word list so far*-
> 
> ALWAYS HAVE FUN
> EAT SLEEP WOOD
> 
> The Eagles Nest
> 
> Never Give Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep them coming…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Bee kind to DUCKS!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *disqualified,he said 3 words duckie.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 but we could do
> 
> *LOVE the DUCK*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> nahhhhh !!!
> 
> - pottz


"Hold me Beer"?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Moke- * given all the other sanders to do your bull work- the ETS 125 you will like and it will serve your purpose. Did you watch WW videos that I linked? Again, with your other sanders add the 125 and watch that video link and with the optional bases, you will thank Festool for the products that they make.

*Rich-* I respect your wit and wisdom. Would you care to offer 3 words that describes Gunny's Garage? Respectfully DW…


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Friendship Equals Wealth

Getting Closer…....


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> well, I have viewed more youtubes about Festools than anyone should watch in a life time. I have decided on the ets 125, with a hard backed pad. The hard backed pad is better to keep corners square.
> 
> I really would like the 6" version, because they say that it removes wood faster. But I have stuck so much into my new shop and making all my tools perfect, that I really don t want to spend the money. I have really only had 5" in the past, except for that 6 Triton, which I rarely use. I will wait a year or so and get the 6". 205.00 for the 125 sander. 525 for the 6" 46.00 for the hard pad.
> 
> Any thoughts from my friends…....before I take the plunge?
> 
> - moke


Sounds like you are hte Festool.PhD ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> "Hold me Beer"?
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## LeeRoyMan




----------



## moke

https://www.amazon.com/Festool-492284-D125-Hard-Pad/dp/B004MND242/ref=pd_bxgy_img_2/141-2051672-2906039?pd_rd_w=OMu1L&pf_rd_p=c64372fa-c41c-422e-990d-9e034f73989b&pf_rd_r=G90E7XYDGBF9A27BSGVB&pd_rd_r=3cffb380-656e-4c49-93e6-6e84e91b6485&pd_rd_wg=vWoIF&pd_rd_i=B004MND242&psc=1

Can some one look at this…. Is this for sticky back sanding discs…I want the hook and loop….What do you take from this description?


----------



## moke

DW--I did watch the wood wisperer video….thanks. I like him a lot.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Eagle 3 word motto word list so far*-
> 
> ALWAYS HAVE FUN
> EAT SLEEP WOOD
> 
> The Eagles Nest
> 
> Never Give Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep them coming…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Bee kind to DUCKS!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *disqualified,he said 3 words duckie.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 but we could do
> 
> *LOVE the DUCK*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> nahhhhh !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> "Hold me Beer"?
> 
> - bandit571


Bandit- Who is holding the Guinness? +1 on "Hold my Beer" many a memory with the boys while riding in the car and when you got out to take a leak, you said "Hold my Beer"


----------



## bandit571

Roof leak over the kitchen ceiling…soaked the insulation above the drywall…..and both have come down. Have informed the landlord…been trying to get him to FIX THE DAMN ROOF for almost 3 years now…..unsafe to even walk on that section of roof.

Now have a brace on the other knee…as it has gone bad, too…..was just getting to where I can walk without the cane…..Friday's rehab should be ….special….


----------



## pottz

> Friendship Equals Wealth
> 
> Getting Closer…....
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


i like that !


----------



## pottz

> *Eagle 3 word motto word list so far*-
> 
> ALWAYS HAVE FUN
> EAT SLEEP WOOD
> 
> The Eagles Nest
> 
> Never Give Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep them coming…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Bee kind to DUCKS!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *disqualified,he said 3 words duckie.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 but we could do
> 
> *LOVE the DUCK*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> nahhhhh !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> "Hold me Beer"?
> 
> - bandit571


no man touches my beer,or wine or whiskey !!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Friendship Equals Wealth
> 
> Getting Closer…....
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Your 3 words will be added to the list…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Roof leak over the kitchen ceiling…soaked the insulation above the drywall…..and both have come down. Have informed the landlord…been trying to get him to FIX THE DAMN ROOF for almost 3 years now…..unsafe to even walk on that section of roof.
> 
> Now have a brace on the other knee…as it has gone bad, too…..was just getting to where I can walk without the cane…..Friday s rehab should be ….special….
> 
> - bandit571


You are in my prayers, Bandit… the only other thing to offer is Top Max's closing


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> no man touches my beer,or wine or whiskey !!!
> 
> - pottz


Not much for adventure, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Eagle 3 word motto word list so far*-
> 
> ALWAYS HAVE FUN
> EAT SLEEP WOOD
> 
> The Eagles Nest
> 
> Never Give Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep them coming…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Bee kind to DUCKS!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *disqualified,he said 3 words duckie.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 but we could do
> 
> *LOVE the DUCK*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> nahhhhh !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> "Hold me Beer"?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> no man touches my beer,or wine or whiskey !!!
> 
> - pottz


In case your wife is reading here- don't forget to add the Wife and Beagle


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You are in my prayers, Bandit… the only other thing to offer is Top Max s closing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


How about this *DW*? I have been considering asking the mayor to add "Thou Shalt Not Kill" to her chity policies.


----------



## pottz

> no man touches my beer,or wine or whiskey !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not much for adventure, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


the only adventure will be for whoever messes with my drink ! hey you want adventure try messing with the ducks vino.ill pray for you-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Now have a brace on the other knee…as it has gone bad, too…..was just getting to where I can walk without the cane…..Friday s rehab should be ….special….
> 
> - bandit571


I used to tell guys on the job when I got my second brace it would not look like I was limping on bad days. They would match and I would be even again ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Shark Warning!!!!!!!!!!!!! 13,000


----------



## pottz

> *Eagle 3 word motto word list so far*-
> 
> ALWAYS HAVE FUN
> EAT SLEEP WOOD
> 
> The Eagles Nest
> 
> Never Give Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep them coming…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Bee kind to DUCKS!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *disqualified,he said 3 words duckie.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 but we could do
> 
> *LOVE the DUCK*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> nahhhhh !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> "Hold me Beer"?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> no man touches my beer,or wine or whiskey !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> In case your wife is reading here- don t forget to add the Wife and Beagle
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


eh, the wife,maybe,the beagle your a dead man !!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> no man touches my beer,or wine or whiskey !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not much for adventure, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> the only adventure will be for whoever messes with my drink ! hey you want adventure try messing with the ducks vino.ill pray for you-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I'm not that adventurous ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - LeeRoyMan


Do you feel lucky Punk!


----------



## pottz




----------



## LeeRoyMan

> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Do you feel lucky *Punk*!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Do you feel better now?


----------



## pottz

well congrats gunsters for another milestone,dw gets the mark tonight.onward and upward boys.and a goodnight.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Do you feel better now?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Yes, when you get to be my age… Honestly, I got lucky… You should post more often and you may want to add me to your friend's list again… And that would make me feel even better.

Ps you are no punk, just got caught up in the heat of the moment hunting Shark


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This [email protected]@hole is out of control! The legislature needs to stop promoting crime and drugs.

Sept. 14 Police blotter

Robbery: *A woman was run over by a car while she was attempting to stop the theft of her purse* on Auburn Way South at 2:20 p.m. That is a couple of miles SE. Saw another on the news on a security camera in ********************tatle today, but she was an elderly lady and was not hit, only drug into the street.

A couple of days ago a guy attempted 3 armed carjackings in a few minutes a couple of miles west of here. He on shot one person who was critically injured. Lucky day for most of us.


----------



## moke

Sorry to hear Bandit….frustrating!

I am officially a Festool owner! Thanks all for your help!

Topa- As I think I have said, the first job of a Mayor, Governor, or President is to keep it's citizens safe. Sounds like Seattle has forgotten it's respondsibilty to it's citizens…...I believe it is in their oath. I wonder if that would be indictable by a grand jury…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Do you feel lucky Punk!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


13,000 th post


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sorry to hear Bandit….frustrating!
> 
> I am officially a Festool owner! Thanks all for your help!
> 
> Topa- As I think I have said, the first job of a Mayor, Governor, or President is to keep it s citizens safe. Sounds like Seattle has forgotten it s respondsibilty to it s citizens…...I believe it is in their oath. I wonder if that would be indictable by a grand jury…..
> 
> - moke


I never hear about grand juries here. I don't think they assemble them. Numerous attorneys have told me WA courts allow local governments to ignore any laws and codes they choose to ignore. They say we need serious injury, fatality, or property loss for a cause of action. Prevention is the stated purpose of the codes. State law says ignoring their oaths of office is a gross misdemeanor. Our police chief is retiring next month. The state Atty general said they have no authority to correct chity officials' violations and to report them to local law enforcement. I'll wait a month or so after the new chief gets settled and give him an opportunity to do his duty. That report will be an advantage as a notice for any survivors and or heirs.

Definitely frustrating to deal with irresponsible landlords. I fit in with landlords very well. I wouldn't rent ut anything I would not live in myself. I got out because the gubbermint would not allow self-employed IRAs to be invested in real estate. I shoul d have ignored SEP/IRAs and Merrill Lynch lies and put it all in RE ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

80,239 "views"


----------



## RichT

> well, I have viewed more youtubes about Festools than anyone should watch in a life time. I have decided on the ets 125, with a hard backed pad. The hard backed pad is better to keep corners square.
> 
> I really would like the 6" version, because they say that it removes wood faster. But I have stuck so much into my new shop and making all my tools perfect, that I really don t want to spend the money. I have really only had 5" in the past, except for that 6 Triton, which I rarely use. I will wait a year or so and get the 6". 205.00 for the 125 sander. 525 for the 6" 46.00 for the hard pad.
> 
> Any thoughts from my friends…....before I take the plunge?
> 
> - moke


Go for it. That's the best entry level Festool sander to own. It's a solid performer, and is compatible with their Edge Sanding Guide

One word of warning… You will buy the ETS EC150 someday. I guarantee it. Festool is like a drug. That 125 is the free dose they use to get you hooked.

Do you have a CT, or have plans to get one? It'll give you the dust-free performance that sander can provide. It looks stupidly expensive, but the pain only lasts so long, and the joy of owning that CT will overtake it and send you to a euphoric state, similar to opioids.


----------



## moke

Topa:i know they hqve found ways to get around. If you recall Trump would make a Presidential order and a judge from bottom level courts in WA would issue a hold and it would stick. Not sure how that works. Typically there are 3 levels of laws…..refered to as ordinances or statutes. Local Ordinances, State Law, and Federal Laws in that order. Federal law says that one can not supersede the next. Unfortunately lack of guts by the Rep party and the wanting to make their own laws to their ideals by the Dems, allow this to be broken on a daily basis. ie: there is a Federal law making Cannabis illegal…....States have passed their own laws legalizing it, and thumbing their noses to the Federal Statute. I don't even know how many states it is legal in now. I am not making a Political Statement, just citing facts. The simple fact is why shouldn't the States do what they want….there are no consequences. My point to all this is, the Grand Jury is a function of the Federal government and by law should nt be able to be stifled, but why not?


----------



## moke

Rich, thanks man….I am not sure when I will or when I will get a CF. I have a smaller vac that I have been using successfully for years. I saw on a youtube that the rockler adapter works fine on the 125…..is that true?

I am also sure I will get a 150….that is just me. If I have a shirt I buy that I really like, I end up with every color…..I am sure this will be the case. I am a little concerned with the whole systainer thing too…...


----------



## RichT

> *Rich-* I respect your wit and wisdom. Would you care to offer 3 words that describes Gunny s Garage? Respectfully DW…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Interestingly, DW, that reminds me of a joke. One that isn't crass.

A man joins an order of monks who are only allowed to speak two words every ten years.

Ten years pass and at the meeting he is asked to speak his two words.

"Food cold" was his response.

Ten years pass and he's asked to speak his two words.

"Bed hard" was his response.

Ten more years pass and it's his time again.

His two words were "I quit."

The head monk stands up and screams "Well it's about time. You've done nothing but complain since you got here!!"

But, back to your original question. Three words to describe The Garage?

Super easy… "I like it here."


----------



## RichT

> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Do you feel lucky *Punk*!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Do you feel better now?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


I thought it was quite crass.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Do you feel lucky *Punk*!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Do you feel better now?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> I thought it was quite crass.
> 
> - Rich


My post or his reply?


----------



## RichT

> My post or his reply?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Take a pick.


----------



## RichT

> I am a little concerned with the whole systainer thing too…...
> 
> - moke


A shop full of Systainers is like dying and going to heaven. Don't ever let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One of ********************tatle's favorite criminals who is known to have beaten and robbed several people tackled an 80-year-old veteran in Tacoma! ;-(( Broke his nose and a finger. He was lucky!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all:

with all this talking of Festool sanders, I now have to get one. I already have the CT.

Bandit - sorry about the roof.

13 k came and went.

I have most of the day for the shop. Sanding the box and gluing the feet top of list. Starting a project for the Children's hosp. should be started today.


----------



## 987Ron

Up early, dog out for a run (he ran, I watched), coffee and now to fix breakfast for all.
Wife's birthday. 
Cool this am, 58 out earlier. No rain. high to be 77. Fall is here.

3 words
We are Here
Pet the Dog
Have a Seat
Come on In
Woodworkers are Welcome
Eat and Drink
Tell Your Story
Have an Opinion
Stories told Here

Personally don't like any of them. Maybe one word would be better. Friendship or Welcome

Off to fix breakfast. Country Ham, Eggs, English Muffins, V8 juice and coffee. later.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Pottz as a promotor for Gunny s Garage the Duck is the biggest name draw here next here.
> 
> *Eagle 3 word motto word list so far*-
> 
> ALWAYS HAVE FUN
> EAT SLEEP WOOD
> 
> The Eagles Nest
> 
> Never Give Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Keep them coming…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Bee kind to DUCKS!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *disqualified,he said 3 words duckie.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 but we could do
> 
> *LOVE the DUCK*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> nahhhhh !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Damn it *pottzy*... you're gonna *turn* me into a bigger moron than the missus claims (closest I'll get to *turning*... 
let's make it,

*DUCKS can't count!*...

and with that apos-trophy I don't (another apos-trophy) mean *can not* which would make it *four* words according to my calculator.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Friendship Equals Wealth
> 
> Getting Closer…....
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


*Shekels Equals Wealth* 


> DW--I did watch the wood wisperer video….thanks. I like him a lot.
> 
> - moke


Asking people what they prefer is like asking the missus if you're the ideal man for her… do you wan't the truth or a load of bull********************… 
Everyone is going to recommend what they have, cause they're too chicken******************** to admit they made a wrong decision. Buy what your heart desires or SWMBO permits and join the bull******************** promoters of your purchase.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... Any thoughts from my friends…....before I take the plunge?
> - moke
> 
> Go for it….
> ... One word of warning… You will buy the ETS EC150 someday. I guarantee it.
> - Rich


Don't get sucked in to different sizes of discs. Pick one and stick to it… it's like when you pick your nose… when you transgress to the other nostril, one of them is guaranteed to bleed.


----------



## 987Ron

Hey Duck I admitted I did not like my suggestions.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Hey *pottzy*... my wing operation only made the surgeon richer and did bugger all for my dexterity…

Get ready for an influx of a ********************load *puzzles*!... i'll even scrape the bottom of a barrel… hell there might be some vino dregs there.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Hey Duck I admitted I did not like my suggestions.
> 
> - 987Ron


Sorry *987*, came in with over 90 unread comments… not sure what you admitted to and didn't get spanked for.


----------



## RichT

> Don t get sucked in to different sizes of discs. Pick one and stick to it… it s like when you pick your nose… when you transgress to the other nostril, one of them is guaranteed to bleed.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Why? So you can save some money? That is the antithesis of the Festool concept, my fine feathered friend.

Any more talk like that, and I'm going to brand you a Phony Festool Philistine!


----------



## pottz

*Phony Festool Philistine!* man thats serious.dont let the duck fool ya he's got every size, shape, and color of everything there is in the tool world.


----------



## corelz125

I'll admit to the tools I regretted buying. Thats why I sold them to the be t guy to regret it.


----------



## RichT

> dont let the duck fool ya he s got every size…..
> 
> - pottz


Then why tell someone to stick to *one size* of sander?


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> You should post more often and you may want to add me to your friend s list again… And that would make me feel even better.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You never responded to my last PM to you, so I don't think you are being sincere.


----------



## 987Ron

So you will have more than they do. Win the game. It is a game for some, how many tools I own, how many clamps, how big is my shop….etc.


----------



## moke

> So you will have more than they do. Win the game. It is a game for some, how many tools I own, how many clamps, how big is my shop….etc.
> 
> - 987Ron


That is a game I would like to win. I won't, but hey…....I do enjoy using them!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

> - Desert_Woodworker


There was an episode that had mushroom spores coming to earth. Anyone eating the mushrooms became an alien type zombie. End of show boy has basement full of mushrooms and says to Dad as he walks into the basement "here try one, Dad." 
Never liked mushrooms since.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Phony Festool Philistine!* man thats serious.dont let the duck fool ya he s got every size, shape, and color of everything there is in the tool world.
> 
> - pottz


I'm *phony* (I have a *Samsung android*), I'm a *Philistine* (stones are tossed at me by *David*s), but a bloody *Phony* Fe*$*tool is a kick up that *chocolate starfish* that will block out the sun.

*pottzy*'s right, I have every size you could imagine, but everytime I brag about my prowess, I get ********************canned from every angle.


----------



## splintergroup

> https://www.amazon.com/Festool-492284-D125-Hard-Pad/dp/B004MND242/ref=pd_bxgy_img_2/141-2051672-2906039?pd_rd_w=OMu1L&pf_rd_p=c64372fa-c41c-422e-990d-9e034f73989b&pf_rd_r=G90E7XYDGBF9A27BSGVB&pd_rd_r=3cffb380-656e-4c49-93e6-6e84e91b6485&pd_rd_wg=vWoIF&pd_rd_i=B004MND242&psc=1
> 
> Can some one look at this…. Is this for sticky back sanding discs…I want the hook and loop….What do you take from this description?
> 
> - moke


According to the Festools themselves, it be hook&loop

https://www.festoolusa.com/accessory/492284---st-stf-1258-m8-j-h#Overview


----------



## splintergroup

> Rich, thanks man….I am not sure when I will or when I will get a CF. I have a smaller vac that I have been using successfully for years. I saw on a youtube that the rockler adapter works fine on the 125…..is that true?
> 
> I am also sure I will get a 150….that is just me. If I have a shirt I buy that I really like, I end up with every color…..I am sure this will be the case. I am a little concerned with the whole systainer thing too…...
> 
> - moke


I bought the Rockler hose kit (with adapters) when I bought my 125. One of the adapters slides snugly over the 125 dust port and the other end of my hose goes to the mini Dust deputy and the shop vac.

One gripe about the Rockler hose is it is a thick and heavy sucker (very flexible however).


----------



## pottz

> *Phony Festool Philistine!* man thats serious.dont let the duck fool ya he s got every size, shape, and color of everything there is in the tool world.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m *phony* (I have a *Samsung android*), I m a *Philistine* (stones are tossed at me by *David*s), but a bloody *Phony* Fe*$*tool is a kick up that *chocolate starfish* that will block out the sun.
> 
> *pottzy* s right, I have every size you could imagine, but everytime I brag about my prowese, I get ********************canned from every angle.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


dont worry about duck you got nothin to prove to anyone.


----------



## bandit571

4' x 6' section of ceiling came down in the Kitchen….3 big contractor's bag to clean up the mess….above the drywall? Rock Wool, 8" deep…or WAS….

Very Messy….very dusty…..had to bring a few tools up from the shop, to help clean it all up…and a Garden Hoe to bust down any drywall still hanging around…...NOT the way to spend a Thursday morning…gimping around with BOTH knees acting up..

47 breezy, cloudy degrees outside….had to start up the furnace, last night….was down-right chilly IN the house….

For some strange reason….my arms want to itch….hmmmmm….


----------



## sras

> *Sip and chat*
> 
> - sras
> 
> Thx Steve, as a young man Dad s favorite beer garden in our Detroit neighborhood, was named " Sip and Chat" many a childhood memory…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> That s pretty cool!
> 
> Also-
> 
> Come on in!
> 
> - sras
> 
> Steve you are killing me- the other neighborhood bar was - "Du Cum In"
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


What are the odds of that!? I'm not sure I want to make another suggestion - 3 in a row would freak me out.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 4 x 6 section of ceiling came down in the Kitchen….3 big contractor s bag to clean up the mess….above the drywall? Rock Wool, 8" deep…or WAS….
> 
> Very Messy….very dusty…..had to bring a few tools up from the shop, to help clean it all up…and a Garden Hoe to bust down any drywall still hanging around…...NOT the way to spend a Thursday morning…gimping around with BOTH knees acting up..
> 
> 47 breezy, cloudy degrees outside….had to start up the furnace, last night….was down-right chilly IN the house….
> 
> For some strange reason….my arms want to itch….hmmmmm….
> 
> - bandit571


You should charge him about $50/hour and deduct it from the rent.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


Those were the good ol' days ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> So you will have more than they do. Win the game. It is a game for some, how many tools I own, how many clamps, how big is my shop….etc.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> That is a game I would like to win. I won t, but hey…....I do enjoy using them!
> 
> - moke


Too many tools = too little room left to use them ;-))


----------



## bigblockyeti

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Those were the good ol days ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


You don't have to wait until the evening any more, anyone see the press conference that ended a few minutes ago? Now that's scary!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Those were the good ol days ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> You don t have to wait until the evening any more, anyone see the press conference that ended a few minutes ago? Now that s scary!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


No, what are they doing now?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* Rockwool is some nasty stuff… and to add to other problems. Prayers.

*Steve- * Quite interesting coincidence to say the least…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> You don t have to wait until the evening any more, anyone see the press conference that ended a few minutes ago? Now that s scary!
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> *
> No, what are they doing now?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Take your pick BLM or trying to make America great…










Serious note: Look into Haitian history they got the luck of Bandit and his Rockwool…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You don t have to wait until the evening any more, anyone see the press conference that ended a few minutes ago? Now that s scary!
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> *
> No, what are they doing now?*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Take your pick BLM or trying to make America great…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serious note: Look into Haitian history they got the luck of Bandit and his Rockwool…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Those are aincent history ;-(( Damages continuing ;-((

It must have been a fraud alert. Got an email about a $1,500 charge to my account. Too bad I don't have an account with them ;-)) Several unidentified phone calls this morning. My SS account must be involved in fraud again. The identified call was a scam about the Centurylink service I do not have. Lost of options for a news conference warning the public, eh?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sanded the outside of the box, and glued on the feet. I lowered the box, no hides most of the middle spline.

Got the Children's hospital box (donation for auction) just about ready for glue up. Finish the insides before glue up and may need some tweaking , so I don't have wrestle so much during glue up. That is babinga for the sides, walnut top and Spanish cedar for the bottom


----------



## pottz

love the design on the feet petey.


----------



## moke

Looks great Petey…..what are you doing inside?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- you are an excellent woodworker +1



> *what are you doing inside? *
> 
> - moke


I believe that the Duck uses "flocking" (no pun intended) according to a previous post of his….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* check your PM…


----------



## moke

> https://www.amazon.com/Festool-492284-D125-Hard-Pad/dp/B004MND242/ref=pd_bxgy_img_2/141-2051672-2906039?pd_rd_w=OMu1L&pf_rd_p=c64372fa-c41c-422e-990d-9e034f73989b&pf_rd_r=G90E7XYDGBF9A27BSGVB&pd_rd_r=3cffb380-656e-4c49-93e6-6e84e91b6485&pd_rd_wg=vWoIF&pd_rd_i=B004MND242&psc=1
> 
> Can some one look at this…. Is this for sticky back sanding discs…I want the hook and loop….What do you take from this description?
> - moke
> 
> According to the Festools themselves, it be hook&loop
> 
> https://www.festoolusa.com/accessory/492284---st-stf-1258-m8-j-h#Overview
> 
> - splintergroup


Hey Splinter, thanks for clearing that up…I just ordered it now. Also thanks for the encouragement about the rockler adapter. I bought a hose and small fitting kit from Peachtree…I like the hose much better as it is lighter and was on sale for like 15.00 as has two or three different connections that are common size for small output. I will experiment around with the two to see if I can make one stellar set up without spending 750.00 for a shop vac. Not sure how that will fly with the other half, I have 6 different ones now…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

...


----------



## corelz125

Finish should really make that box come to life Petey. Nice work


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit-* would this give you any comfort?

*Renpho Leg Massager for Circulation and Relaxation,* Calf Feet Thigh Massage, Sequential Wraps Device with 6 Modes 4 Intensities, Helps to Relax Legs, Gifts for Men Father


----------



## pottz

> ...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


cat got your tongue ?


----------



## 987Ron

... might be a written stutter.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ...
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> cat got your tongue ?
> 
> - pottz


Yes, but since you asked- I posted a PM to LeeRoy to express my sincerity since he posted. Went to send it only to find out that he "blocked" me from sending it. NEXT…

Put this on our menu should you want- *"Smoked Shark at Pottz's Patio"*










*Out of respect to me please don't serve with a cold Coors Light Longneck…_*


----------



## LeeRoyMan

He went crazy on me then deleted it all. 

LOL your not blocked *and haven't been blocked.*..

EDIT: In fact I now see you blocked me. It's all good

clean as a whistle


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ... might be a written stutter.
> 
> - 987Ron


No stutter Ron- the guy calls me out but he "Blocks" me… as I say… NEXT!


----------



## pottz

> ...
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> cat got your tongue ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yes, but since you asked- I posted a PM to LeeRoy to express my sincerity since he posted. Went to send it only to find out that he "blocked" me from sending it. NEXT…
> 
> Put this on our menu should you want- *"Smoked Shark at Pottz s Patio"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Out of respect to me please don t serve with a cold Coors Light Longneck…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


dont worry that aint never gonna happen. lol.


----------



## pottz

> ... might be a written stutter.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> No stutter Ron- the guy calls me out but he "Blocks" me… as I say… NEXT!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


PLEASE !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> He went crazy on me then deleted it all.
> 
> LOL your not blocked *and haven t been blocked.*..
> 
> EDIT: In fact I now see you blocked me. It s all good
> 
> clean as a whistle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


ME BAD! I had you blocked after your PM… your PM to me

*Yes, I maliciously made you a buddy. But your reaction wasn't what I expected, and you were actually pretty nice to me. I do appreciate that.
I removed you because,
1- I'm though with the garage
2- If you noticed, I don't keep a buddy list.

I have no hard feelings towards you, hope you don't as well, but would understand if you do.
Peace!
*

and I sent you a PM- does this sound crazy?

*I find this very nice. I think of you as an excellent craftsman and a quick-witted person. I would like to see more of your woodworking advice and projects for they add to the craft. Feel free to keep in touch…*

Peace


----------



## pottz

dw why are you posting that ? nobody wants to be a part of your tiff.hell i have a enough battles of my own-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

What do you call a piano that has happy fun songs played on it…

ready….

A Yama hahahahahahaha

I know pretty bad. When told to me and I groaned also.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> dw why are you posting that ? nobody wants to be a part of your tiff.hell i have a enough battles of my own-lol.
> 
> - pottz


*ANSWER: Because you asked…* as far I am concerned OVER and OUT…



> ... might be a written stutter.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> No stutter Ron- the guy calls me out but he "Blocks" me… as I say… NEXT!
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> PLEASE !
> 
> - pottz





> ...
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> cat got your tongue ?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

over and out sounds good,it's not going anywhere.


----------



## DevinT

Angle grinder of your dreams ???


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Angle grinder of your dreams ???
> 
> - DevinT


Very interesting and enjoyable-


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Angle grinder of your dreams ???
> 
> - DevinT


whats Fukaya works material :<))))


----------



## RichT

> dw why are you posting that ? nobody wants to be a part of your tiff.hell i have a enough battles of my own-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *ANSWER: Because you asked…* as far I am concerned OVER and OUT…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Was that the actual text that was sent to you in a PM?

I hope not, because posting private conversations publicly, without the consent of the author, is about the most egregious offense you can make on an online forum.

(Edit: It clearly is a direct quote from a PM that was sent to you by another member).


----------



## pottz

> Angle grinder of your dreams ???
> 
> - DevinT


so when are you makin yours ?


----------



## DevinT




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> dw why are you posting that ? nobody wants to be a part of your tiff.hell i have a enough battles of my own-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *ANSWER: Because you asked…* as far I am concerned OVER and OUT…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Was that the actual text that was sent to you in a PM?
> 
> I hope not, because posting private conversations publicly, without the consent of the author, is about the most egregious offense you can make on an online forum.
> 
> (Edit: It clearly is a direct quote from a PM that was sent to you by another member).
> 
> - Rich*





> *He went crazy on me then deleted it all. *
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Rich read above- he states that I went crazy and I posted after that accusation… You of all people should know when someone calls you out, the other person has the right to answer since this is a forum.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Looks great Petey…..what are you doing inside?
> 
> - moke


I presume, staying out of the rain.


> ... Not sure how that will fly with the other half, I have 6 different ones now…..
> - moke


Normally *one other half* is more than enough… at least at the same time.


----------



## RichT

> Rich read above- he states that I went crazy and I posted after that accusation… You of all people should know when someone calls you out, the other person has the right to answer since this is a forum.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I saw it all. That still doesn't excuse a serious breach of online forum protocol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rich- in your opinion…Noted


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> *I sent you a PM* (After you made me a buddy) *08/28/2021*
> 
> I find this very nice. I think of you as an excellent craftsman and a quick-witted person. I would like to see more of your woodworking advice and projects for they add to the craft. Feel free to keep in touch…
> 
> *DesertWoodworker*_
> 
> *You sent me this PM* after the big blow up. *09/04/2021*
> 
> Yes, I maliciously made you a buddy. But your reaction wasn t what I expected, and you were actually pretty nice to me. I do appreciate that.
> I removed you because,
> 1- I m though with the garage
> 2- If you noticed, I don t keep a buddy list.
> 
> I have no hard feelings towards you, hope you don t as well, but would understand if you do.
> *LeeRoyMan*
> 
> *Then I blocked you and NEVER Responded*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I fixed it for you. Let me know if I got anything wrong.
If you're going to post our private messages, please, at least post them in the correct context.


----------



## RichT

> Rich- in your opinion…Noted
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It's not an opinion, DW. It's a fact. We can agree to disagree about opinions, but facts are just that-facts. Don't waste your time and mine trying to dismiss or justify it. You can't.

If you tell me something privately, I will never share it. Period. Do all of the rationalizing your head can muster, but it will never make sharing private messages publicly acceptable.


----------



## RichT

> If you re going to post our private messages, please, at least post them in the correct context.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Or maybe just don't do it in the first place.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Ever notice that whenever I post here the thread count goes up 10% for that day? lol


----------



## corelz125

I can cut a pretty straight line with a grinder don't need a jig for metal work. 
That combo saw that LeeRoy posted today that's a space saver.


----------



## pottz

> If you re going to post our private messages, please, at least post them in the correct context.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Or maybe just don t do it in the first place.
> 
> - Rich


yes please.not cool.


----------



## pottz

> Ever notice that whenever I post here the thread count goes up 10% for that day? lol
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


your an energizer,you should charge guys to help out on slow threads. ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Ever notice that whenever I post here the thread count goes up 10% for that day? lol
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Angle grinder of your dreams ???
> 
> - DevinT


Something else I need now….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Ever notice that whenever I post here the thread count goes up 10% for that day? lol
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> your an energizer,you should charge guys to help out on slow threads. ;-)
> 
> - pottz


And I'm the *cold spoon*!


----------



## pottz

> Ever notice that whenever I post here the thread count goes up 10% for that day? lol
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> your an energizer,you should charge guys to help out on slow threads. ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> And I m the *cold spoon*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


not at all duckie,no matter how cold a thread you always heat it up !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sanded the outside of the box, and glued on the feet. I lowered the box, no hides most of the middle spline.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Box looks good, the feet add to it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

"One California artist has made some serious money with a series of paintings that have struck a chord internationally. In an auction on Ebay, Alex Schaefer sold a 22-by-28 inch oil painting of a burning Chase Bank branch in Los Angeles for $25,200."

"Schaefer tells The Los Angeles Times that his painting is a "visual metaphor for the havoc that banking practices have caused to the economy."


----------



## RichT

Slow in here tonight. I guess LeeRoy moved on.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Slow in here tonight. I guess LeeRoy moved on.
> 
> - Rich


I'll give you a little Corna Crazy from Bloomberg: "Over the past month, with kindergarten through 12th grade in session, the U.S. has reported almost 1 million cases among those under 18. *Deaths in America, which has long led the world in both fatalities and infections, rose 2.9% in a week.* States including Alabama, Georgia and West Virginia were among states with the most widespread increases in deaths. In Idaho, where vaccination rates are low, funeral directors are running out of room to store the dead. Like Alaska, the state has been forced into the last resort of rationed care."


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Slow in here tonight. I guess LeeRoy moved on.
> 
> - Rich


He'll be back….....


----------



## RichT

> Slow in here tonight. I guess LeeRoy moved on.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> He ll be back….....
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


We can only hope, Gunny. We gotta have something to cling to in these troubled times.

Shane (LeeRoy), come back Shane (LeeRoy).

BTW, that was a great movie (Shane, 1951). The star, Alan Ladd, was only 5'6", and scenes would be filmed with him either standing on a step stool, or the leading lady standing in a depression.

Those were the days.


----------



## RichT

> I ll give you a little Corna Crazy from Bloomberg
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Do me a favor and dig deep on those figures. There's much to be learned.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Men fit the Golden Ratio


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I ll give you a little Corna Crazy from Bloomberg
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Do me a favor and dig deep on those figures. There s much to be learned.
> 
> - Rich


They are consistent with what our daughter sees at her hospital. WA is not operating with Death Panels doing triage like Idaho and others are, but the hospitals have reached capacity with cancer patients, accident victims, elective surgeries such as heart bypasses, and others are on waiting lists ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Men fit the Golden Ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 * Summary: To achieve the ideal male body*, you want your flexed arms and calves to be 2.5 times larger than your non-dominant wrist, your shoulders to be 1.618 times larger than your waist, your chest to be 6.5 times larger than your wrist, and your upper leg to be 1.75 times larger than your knee.

We are who we are we did what we did and GENETICS and don't make stupid decisions…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> WA is not operating with Death Panels doing triage like Idaho and others are, but the hospitals have reached capacity with cancer patients, accident victims, elective surgeries such as heart bypasses, and others are on waiting lists ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Top Max- I respect you and with COVID what is the right thing? Is it safe to say that this isn't over (COVID)?

Mask or no mask, vaccination or nonvax, the big question for me is will I get the booster 3rd shot (Maderna)?

I try to read everything, listen to other people and then we make our decision…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> WA is not operating with Death Panels doing triage like Idaho and others are, but the hospitals have reached capacity with cancer patients, accident victims, elective surgeries such as heart bypasses, and others are on waiting lists ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Top Max- I respect you and with COVID what is the right thing? Is it safe to say that this isn t over (COVID)?
> 
> Mask or no mask, vaccination or nonvax, the big question for me is will I get the booster 3rd shot (Maderna)?
> 
> I try to read everything, listen to other people and then we make our decision…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The big question for Maderna is will a booster 3rd shot be required? It is about 20% more effective at 6 months than Pfizer. It will continue like the flu ;-( This thing is changing so fast, the researchers are at a loss to explain many effects. I have no idea how I'm supposed to "be an expert" ;-)) What has always amazed me is the preparedness for the Cascadia Subduction Zone earthquake. 40% believe is a concern. Only 14% will make any significant preparations. The FEMA director said 20 years ago everything west of I=5 is toast. World shipping is causing shortages with the Covid issues. The freeways are expected to be blocked by collapsed overpasses and bridges. Secondary roads are to be the transportation network. They are all in disrepair. Add the fact that WA is creating more criminal activity and they say to prepare to be without services for at least 2 weeks. It will be a bloody mess! ;-(

I have said this before. I started studying psychology to figure out a way for the chity mayor, council, and staff to consider facts. I'm sure everyone will agree that concrete walls should not be built on top of the ground like a giant domino to tip over in a wind storm, earthquake, or if a future homeowner decides to do landscaping along it and starts working compost into the soil to make a planting bed. Ignorance is easily addressed with education. The chity ignores facts based on greed, narcissism, and groupthink or tribal instincts. When you start looking at pandemics, chity greed accommodating code violations, earthquake preparedness, and even job performance, psychological research shows consistent brain functioning ;-((

Wondering why society went off-kilter during the pandemic? It was all predicted in this book. The same thing happened in 1918 with the Spanish Flu. This book was published in 2019 before covid.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... BTW, that was a great movie (Shane, 1951). The star, Alan Ladd, was only 5 6", and scenes would be filmed with him either standing on a step stool, or the leading lady standing in a depression.
> 
> Those were the days.
> - Rich


I heard that it was a new fangle-dangled magnifying lens… why do producers lie? 


> ... +1 * Summary: To achieve the ideal male body*, you want your flexed arms and calves to be 2.5 times larger than your non-dominant wrist, your shoulders to be 1.618 times larger than your waist, your chest to be 6.5 times larger than your wrist, and your upper leg to be 1.75 times larger than your knee.
> 
> We are who we are we did what we did and GENETICS and don t make stupid decisions…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Or you can hatch from a perfect egg!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, I am doing nothing on the inside as far as partitions flocking etc. Just General Finish satin.

Corelz - yes on the pop with the finish. That ebony will be jet black.

Good to see LeeRoy back and causing havoc. Congrats on 13086.

Golden ratio…not exactly.

Golf today, GYM, lunch out, hope to slap some finish on those two boxes, if the sanding was done properly.

BTW still using my Porter Cable 330 orbital sander, must have bought in early 90s because I was building wainscot and needed to sand the styles and rails. I thought an amazing invention at the time. Not sure if they where first but that is a solid machine. (no dust collection) That was figured out much later.

Tired of this Covid thing.

Have a great day


----------



## RichT

Mask or no mask? This is how to protect yourself from deadly viruses. And even then breaches occur and researchers die.


----------



## 987Ron

> Men fit the Golden Ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 * Summary: To achieve the ideal male body*, you want your flexed arms and calves to be 2.5 times larger than your non-dominant wrist, your shoulders to be 1.618 times larger than your waist, your chest to be 6.5 times larger than your wrist, and your upper leg to be 1.75 times larger than your knee.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


At my age all that is way in the past. It is what it is and to late to do much about it even if I cared. Main concern is the hip going to work.


----------



## 987Ron

Up and about earlier. Set up computer, monitor and such for Daughter's virtual court cession from S.Carolina. Final on divorce. Took 2 yrs 9 months. No kids, no assets, no debts, asking for nothing but maiden name. Typical government nonsense. Husband asking for nothing. Finally over, except waiting for the papers from the court, 30 days or more…..

Nice day outside, 74 degrees, high of 79. Mow. a bit of shop time and dinner to celebrate the divorce, wife's yesterdays birthday, Grandson's todays birthday. Son is cooking big thick steaks.

Have a great weekend. We will.


----------



## 1thumb

> BTW, that was a great movie (Shane, 1951). The star, Alan Ladd, was only 5 6", and scenes would be filmed with him either standing on a step stool, or the leading lady standing in a depression.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## moke

More drama huh…..I will stay out of it. In work I had drama on the PD and days I took sports team photos. Nothing much more dramatic than Jr High Girls teams…always one girl in "charge" or thinks she is….you can't say this, don't talk to her, sometimes this post resembles them…..just sayin'......


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> More drama huh…..I will stay out of it. In work I had drama on the PD and days I took sports team photos. Nothing much more dramatic than Jr High Girls teams…always one girl in "charge" or thinks she is….you can t say this, don t talk to her, sometimes this post resembles them…..just sayin …...
> 
> - moke


Sorry about that Moke,
Don't let it deter you, I won't create any more trouble.


----------



## moke

Lee Roy….I wasn't refering to u. I have made some very good friends here, u included. Even though I may be older than some of them, I worked three jobs most of my life….so I don't have the skills that a lot of you do. Besides the friendship, I enjoy some great woodworking advice…...


----------



## pottz

> Mask or no mask? This is how to protect yourself from deadly viruses. And even then breaches occur and researchers die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


i wear one of those to work.


----------



## pottz

> Wife comes in sees her husband with his one hand on the TV screen the other on his pecker… he is watching the preacher that miracle heals people trough the TV screen. She laughs at him and says, " he heals the sick, not raise the dead" :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


good one


----------



## pottz

> Lee Roy….I wasn t refering to u. I have made some very good friends here, u included. Even though I may be older than some of them, I worked three jobs most of my life….so I don t have the skills that a lot of you do. Besides the friendship, I enjoy some great woodworking advice…...
> 
> - moke


what drama, just a typical day at gunnys garage-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I would love to see the end of drama, but my efforts are to prevent trauma. With the US being the world leader in Covid, it will not end anytime soon ;-(

*Mike* In your experience in PD did you ever do anything along the lines of FBI's psychological criminal profiling? My studies indicate politicians are primarily narcissists; ie, a requirement of self-promotion to win elections. A primary trait of narcissism is lying. The WA legislature has been promoting crime for at least 35 years. Do most politicians fit an FBI criminal profile?

I have been involved in the local political party for the last 6 years. That is where you access those in control. They all support the mayor and council putting lives at risk accommodating fire, structural, and propane code violations; a function of groupthink. If they consciously ignore safety standards motivated by greed, narcissism, and groupthink they are using the Boeing Fatal Flaw management policies, eh?

Greed, narcissism, and groupthink are defined by psychologists as stupidity and intentional decisions. If they kill people and destroy homes, should that be first-degree arson and murder? I have not found any indication that stupidity is a valid mental flaw that can be used in defense.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mask or no mask? This is how to protect yourself from deadly viruses. And even then breaches occur and researchers die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Nothing man-made is 100% foolproof, but those have keep our daughter safe for the last year and a half ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Men fit the Golden Ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 * Summary: To achieve the ideal male body*, you want your flexed arms and calves to be 2.5 times larger than your non-dominant wrist, your shoulders to be 1.618 times larger than your waist, your chest to be 6.5 times larger than your wrist, and your upper leg to be 1.75 times larger than your knee.
> 
> We are who we are we did what we did and GENETICS and don t make stupid decisions…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


My wrists were too muscular for those specifications, biceps never were 24 inches ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Wife comes in sees her husband with his one hand on the TV screen the other on his pecker… he is watching the preacher that miracle heals people trough the TV screen. She laughs at him and says, " he heals the sick, not raise the dead" :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> good one
> 
> - pottz


+1

He was obviously dreaming ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Next door they are reroofing. Watching those guys bent over nailing roofing for hours makes me realize how lucky was to pick a better trade ;-)) Amazing the life-altering decisions we make without any idea of what we are getting into when we are young.


----------



## pottz

> Next door they are reroofing. Watching those guys bent over nailing roofing for hours makes me realize how lucky was to pick a better trade ;-)) Amazing the life-altering decisions we make without any idea of what we are getting into when we are young.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thats a hard life.concrete workers too,all hard back breaking work,the only easy part is when they wet the cement to keep it from curing too fast.


----------



## moke

> I would love to see the end of drama, but my efforts are to prevent trauma. With the US being the world leader in Covid, it will not end anytime soon ;-(
> 
> *Mike* In your experience in PD did you ever do anything along the lines of FBI's psychological criminal profiling? My studies indicate politicians are primarily narcissists; ie, a requirement of self-promotion to win elections. A primary trait of narcissism is lying. The WA legislature has been promoting crime for at least 35 years. Do most politicians fit an FBI criminal profile?
> 
> I have been involved in the local political party for the last 6 years. That is where you access those in control. They all support the mayor and council putting lives at risk accommodating fire, structural, and propane code violations; a function of groupthink. If they consciously ignore safety standards motivated by greed, narcissism, and groupthink they are using the Boeing Fatal Flaw management policies, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Topa- I never worked with criminal profilers. I never got involved in anything that was that big. I did work with a psychiatrists a couple of times. I have to say they were nice guys, and were very open to help us, to help their patient, but they were both times 100% wrong and the things they told that their patients were not capable of, did exactly what I was afraid of and more. One case was aweful…..

The defund the cops crowd is touting that they should have cars that respond to calls that are psychologists. The idea is they can deescalate violence. The neofite cops just escalate violence. The problem is that any first year cop can tell you sometimes that is not possible. About a year into my career two cops were killed at a "loud party" call min a town 60 miles north of here…..it was a nothing call, that went totally wrong. This will end up getting the psychologist/human services people killed eventually….purely naive.

I have been a campaign manager 5 times now. I am 4 -1. I have been involved in both parties. It is interesting. What I have found is that 4 out of 5 times, the power ends up going to their heads. Particularly State Legislatures. Some of the minute details of running a campaign, is that BOTH parties are really petty. There is so much you scratch my back and I'll scratch yours it isn't funny. Yesterday the guy that last helped and I had lunch. He is a representative, and now has decided to run for the Senate. He was trying to woo me to help. I don't mind advising, buying the signs, getting the mailings ready, and such, but I am not putting up signs…...I have put up more signs than I can recall. I REALLY enjoy my shop, so I did not commit yet.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Men fit the Golden Ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 * Summary: To achieve the ideal male body*, you want your flexed arms and calves to be 2.5 times larger than your non-dominant wrist, your shoulders to be 1.618 times larger than your waist, your chest to be 6.5 times larger than your wrist, and your upper leg to be 1.75 times larger than your knee.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> At my age all that is way in the past. It is what it is and to late to do much about it even if I cared. Main concern is the hip going to work.
> 
> - 987Ron


Hell, I'll never fit the *golden ratio*... I can't even climb that bloody ladder.


> Next door they are reroofing. Watching those guys bent over nailing roofing for hours makes me realize how lucky was to pick a better trade ;-)) Amazing the life-altering decisions we make without any idea of what we are getting into when we are young.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That's why I chose to be a duck… all you need to worry about is dodging bullets during hunting season… and the flack here at *Gunny's*.


----------



## pottz

> Men fit the Golden Ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 * Summary: To achieve the ideal male body*, you want your flexed arms and calves to be 2.5 times larger than your non-dominant wrist, your shoulders to be 1.618 times larger than your waist, your chest to be 6.5 times larger than your wrist, and your upper leg to be 1.75 times larger than your knee.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> At my age all that is way in the past. It is what it is and to late to do much about it even if I cared. Main concern is the hip going to work.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Hell, I ll never fit the *golden ratio*... I can t even climb that bloody ladder.
> 
> Next door they are reroofing. Watching those guys bent over nailing roofing for hours makes me realize how lucky was to pick a better trade ;-)) Amazing the life-altering decisions we make without any idea of what we are getting into when we are young.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> That s why I chose to be a duck… all you need to worry about is dodging bullets during hunting season… and the flack here at *Gunny s*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


careful duckie those shots are getting closer each time !


----------



## 987Ron

Home from the Son's house and a great meal and birthday celebrations for the wife and grandson.

Tired out this evening. Take the dog out and then to bed.

Nite all.


----------



## pottz

> Home from the Son s house and a great meal and birthday celebrations for the wife and grandson.
> 
> Tired out this evening. Take the dog out and then to bed.
> 
> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


sleep tight little ronnie !


----------



## pottz

hey anyone still awake or what.at least start a fight with someone? .....................


----------



## moke

> hey anyone still awake or what.at least start a fight with someone? .....................
> 
> - pottz


Put em up dog boy!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DW is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pottz

> hey anyone still awake or what.at least start a fight with someone? .....................
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Put em up dog boy!!!
> 
> - moke


oh looks like we got a new contender ? hey rich and leeroy you guys want a go tag team tonight.moke is feelin frisky.maybe a cage match and the winner gets to have a three way with dw ?


----------



## moke

Really, that sounds like a lot of work…..I'll need an entrance song, tights, a cut man, a manager…...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in from putting wheels on my two cabinets and a coat of primer on the insides.

Long day at work, had to change out a heater core on a 2016 Ford Transit Van. Took a bit. I was only one small enough to squeeze under the cramped dash cavity to remove it.


----------



## moke

hey WBBN, the ocal Ford store said I have freaon leaking from something under the dash. 2016 Expedition…...they only want 2500. of course there is shop costs, tax., and god knows what else. Does this sound reasonable?


----------



## pottz

> Really, that sounds like a lot of work…..I ll need an entrance song, tights, a cut man, a manager…...
> 
> - moke


name it and it's yours (maniac mike) ive got a guy writhing a theme song for you right now ! if you can take down dw you'll be infamous !!!!


----------



## moke

> Really, that sounds like a lot of work…..I ll need an entrance song, tights, a cut man, a manager…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> name it and it s yours (maniac mike) ive got a guy writhing a theme song for you right now ! if you can take down dw you ll be infamous !!!!
> 
> - pottz


I'm in….I thoink I might want to be Magic Moke…..what do you thinK?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> hey WBBN, the ocal Ford store said I have freaon leaking from something under the dash. 2016 Expedition…...they only want 2500. of course there is shop costs, tax., and god knows what else. Does this sound reasonable?
> 
> - moke


Sounds like the Evaporator Core for the A/C. Dealer prices will always be rather steep. Even so that is a big job to do. Dash comes out to get the box the core is inside. Then put it all back. Think 1 million screws and 10,000 plastic parts and brackets. Or so it seems.

Find a local independent shop if possible and get to know the techs. You will be able to tell if they know what they are doing soon enough.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Friday update…

Thoughts…

Bandit, how are you doing?

Pottz- Ron had a great family event today… +1

Duck- any comments on if you are participating in the AU protests? Blessings to you for being a young lad and the Hungary revolution and today the Yellow vests.

Pottz- I am open to mediation but first we need some "cage rules" and as the Garage promotor


----------



## moke

> hey WBBN, the ocal Ford store said I have freaon leaking from something under the dash. 2016 Expedition…...they only want 2500. of course there is shop costs, tax., and god knows what else. Does this sound reasonable?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Sounds like the Evaporator Core for the A/C. Dealer prices will always be rather steep. Even so that is a big job to do. Dash comes out to get the box the core is inside. Then put it all back. Think 1 million screws and 10,000 plastic parts and brackets. Or so it seems.
> 
> Find a local independent shop if possible and get to know the techs. You will be able to tell if they know what they are doing soon enough.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That is what it's called. They told me this in June…..I had them top off the freon" it still works good. If I can get a refill once a year or so, I might be money ahead. Does it make since? or flwaed logic?


----------



## pottz

> Really, that sounds like a lot of work…..I ll need an entrance song, tights, a cut man, a manager…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> name it and it s yours (maniac mike) ive got a guy writhing a theme song for you right now ! if you can take down dw you ll be infamous !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m in….I thoink I might want to be Magic Moke…..what do you thinK?
> 
> - moke


you got it,........magic!


----------



## moke

> Really, that sounds like a lot of work…..I ll need an entrance song, tights, a cut man, a manager…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> name it and it s yours (maniac mike) ive got a guy writhing a theme song for you right now ! if you can take down dw you ll be infamous !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m in….I thoink I might want to be Magic Moke…..what do you thinK?
> 
> - moke
> 
> you got it,........magic!
> 
> - pottz


Can I wear one of those thongs like in the Magic Mike movie. I never saw the movie…..asking for a friend…...


----------



## pottz

> Friday update…
> 
> Thoughts…
> 
> Bandit, how are you doing?
> 
> Pottz- Ron had a great family event today… +1
> 
> Duck- any comments on if you are participating in the AU protests? Blessings to you for being a young lad and the Hungary revolution and today the Yellow vests.
> 
> Pottz- I am open to mediation but first we need some "cage rules" and as the Garage promotor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i hope you can handle whats cmon at you man.leeroy and rich fight for blood.im backin moke as the under dog contender.he can handle street fighting and saturday night specials,plus knives.ou still wanna go ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Really, that sounds like a lot of work…..I ll need an entrance song, tights, a cut man, a manager…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> name it and it s yours (maniac mike) ive got a guy writhing a theme song for you right now ! if you can take down dw you ll be infamous !!!!
> 
> - pottz


Pottz- set it up… Maniac Mike vs DW let it be known that I am a Police 1st Amendment auditor


----------



## moke

let me at the microphone…...its smack down time!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Really, that sounds like a lot of work…..I ll need an entrance song, tights, a cut man, a manager…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> name it and it s yours (maniac mike) ive got a guy writhing a theme song for you right now ! if you can take down dw you ll be infamous !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m in….I thoink I might want to be Magic Moke…..what do you thinK?
> 
> - moke
> 
> you got it,........magic!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Can I wear one of those thongs like in the Magic Mike movie. I never saw the movie…..asking for a friend…...
> 
> - moke


hell yeah man,your gonna be a legend on lj's buddy.


----------



## pottz

> Really, that sounds like a lot of work…..I ll need an entrance song, tights, a cut man, a manager…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> name it and it s yours (maniac mike) ive got a guy writhing a theme song for you right now ! if you can take down dw you ll be infamous !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz- set it up… Maniac Mike vs DW let it be known that I am a Police 1st Amendment auditor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


what ever,never heard of it ?


----------



## pottz

> let me at the microphone…...its smack down time!!!!
> 
> - moke


take him out mike,no mercy…................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Can I wear one of those thongs like in the Magic Mike movie. I never saw the movie…..asking for a friend…...
> 
> - moke


----------



## moke

> Can I wear one of those thongs like in the Magic Mike movie. I never saw the movie…..asking for a friend…...
> 
> - moke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Since Covid, I look more and more like the guy on the ladder….not sure the thing will show…...but I could do a hell of va belly flop off the top rope…...course that is more than likely a month in the hospital…..


----------



## pottz

gunny you wanna get in on a cage match ? ill bill you as the (grease gun) !!!!! hey there is money to be made boys,and as your agent i only take 60% tops !


----------



## moke

WAIT….I want to change my name…..FESTOOL MAN!!!


----------



## pottz

> WAIT….I want to change my name…..FESTOOL MAN!!!
> 
> - moke


ok but i get 70%,the duck has that name already licensed,hey takes a cut too!


----------



## moke

70%!! Man, you guys have to be Politicians or bankers….I want nothing to do with you!! DW and I will just go out back!


----------



## bandit571

> Next door they are reroofing. Watching those guys bent over nailing roofing for hours makes me realize how lucky was to pick a better trade ;-)) Amazing the life-altering decisions we make without any idea of what we are getting into when we are young.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> thats a hard life.concrete workers too,all hard back breaking work,the only easy part is when they wet the cement to keep it from curing too fast.
> 
> - pottz


Then, one day…you realize "I'm too OLD for concrete work".........knees aching everyday, hands are aching enough that even a hammer hurts…..and when it comes to lifting one more form into place…and the back says "NOPE"....there there is that lovely smell of Form Oil in the morning…..try tying up enough rebar to do a double mat of #6 rebars..to make the next day's 450 yard concrete placement ( not called a pour, fellas)....only to realize, that there are 9 more such placements to go for that one floor…...yep, one does get too old for concrete work…fast


----------



## pottz

> Next door they are reroofing. Watching those guys bent over nailing roofing for hours makes me realize how lucky was to pick a better trade ;-)) Amazing the life-altering decisions we make without any idea of what we are getting into when we are young.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> thats a hard life.concrete workers too,all hard back breaking work,the only easy part is when they wet the cement to keep it from curing too fast.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Then, one day…you realize "I m too OLD for concrete work".........knees aching everyday, hands are aching enough that even a hammer hurts…..and when it comes to lifting one more form into place…and the back says "NOPE"....there there is that lovely smell of Form Oil in the morning…..try tying up enough rebar to do a double mat of #6 rebars..to make the next day s 450 yard concrete placement ( not called a pour, fellas)....only to realize, that there are 9 more such placements to go for that one floor…...yep, one does get too old for concrete work…fast
> 
> - bandit571


never did concrete work bandit but sold enough rebar too those that did to know im glad i never did.it's a hard life that never gets the appreciation it deserves my friend.or gets paid what it takes from you.may god bless your hard work.peace!


----------



## moke

Time to hang up my thong for the evening…...Hawkeyes play CO State tomorrow…..Having some folks over…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I nominate Bandit to take my place against Mr. Festool on Saturday


----------



## RichT

> Nothing man-made is 100% foolproof, but those have keep our daughter safe for the last year and a half ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I posted that in the context of whether masks should be worn. It speaks for itself.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Time to hang up my thong for the evening…...Hawkeyes play CO State tomorrow…..Having some folks over…..
> 
> - moke


Are you forfeiting?


----------



## RichT

> hey anyone still awake or what.at least start a fight with someone? .....................
> 
> - pottz


Bring it on, puttz. I'm your guy.


----------



## RichT

> Time to hang up my thong for the evening…...Hawkeyes play CO State tomorrow…..Having some folks over…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> Are you forfeiting?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sounds like it. I've been training for the Big Bout, but it seems to have fizzled.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

You want a piece of me?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> You want a piece of me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Was delicious


----------



## RichT

> You want a piece of me?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Was delicious
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight












You are two guys I wouldn't want to have the Big Bout with. Gunny would kick my ass, and LeeRoy and I would probably decide to go have a beer and talk about our favorite topcoats (assuming I could talk him out of kicking my ass).


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> You want a piece of me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Was delicious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Man, that looks good, great sear, now I have the midnight munchies..(ok 9:30 munchies)

Rich, we can have some beers, but you may have to indulge me with a few shots of tequila…


----------



## pottz

bunch of fridays refried [email protected]#$ies ! moke is out….dw says he's the man,rich is out becasue ? lrm is reaady for ? but gunny is cookin up some shark at least! damn sad friday night jocks ! looks like the opening night for SNL!!!


----------



## pottz

ok "girl scouts" it's ime too be *MEN !!!!!!*


----------



## RichT

> Rich, we can have some beers, but you may have to indulge me with a few shots of tequila…
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


If Don Julio is good enough for you, it's a date.


----------



## RichT

> bunch of fridays refried [email protected]#$ies ! moke is out….dw says he s the man,rich is out becasue ? lrm is reaady for ? but gunny is cookin up some shark at least! damn sad friday night jocks ! looks like the opening night for SNL!!!
> 
> - pottz


Are you drunk? I never said I'm out. Bring it on.

Jimi Hendrix is playing in my earbuds and I'm feeling feisty.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Rich, we can have some beers, but you may have to indulge me with a few shots of tequila…
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> If Don Julio is good enough for you, it s a date.
> 
> - Rich


Never tried it, but I would be willing to give it a "shot" pun intended…
Had some chilled Patron Silver over the weekend. smoothhhh


----------



## RichT

> Never tried it, but I would be willing to give it a "shot" pun intended…
> Had some chilled Patron Silver over the weekend. smoothhhh
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Don Julio is in the same class. If you like one, you'll like the other. It's all good.

One of my favorite jobs was at a startup founded by a guy named Alfredo who was from Jalisco. Awesome boss, and he always brought a bottle of Patron to the staff meetings.


----------



## pottz

> bunch of fridays refried [email protected]#$ies ! moke is out….dw says he s the man,rich is out becasue ? lrm is reaady for ? but gunny is cookin up some shark at least! damn sad friday night jocks ! looks like the opening night for SNL!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Are you drunk? I never said I m out. Bring it on.
> 
> Jimi Hendrix is playing in my earbuds and I m feeling feisty.
> 
> - Rich


not yet but workin on it.just chill out and we can talk over some fire water.ok.

hell ill even have a shot with leeroy,it's all good boys!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like I missed the Friday night fights ;-))


----------



## RichT

> hell ill even have a shot with leeroy,it s all good boys!
> 
> - pottz


It's time you relent, my friend. LeeRoy is a good guy.

I'd say that between you, LeeRoy and me, we comprise maybe the most helpful LJs for newcomers. We're the real deal-no, "I saw it on Youtube."


----------



## pottz

> Looks like I missed the Friday night fights ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


oh your not late buddy it just never happened.talk!


----------



## pottz

> hell ill even have a shot with leeroy,it s all good boys!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It s time you relent, my friend. LeeRoy is a good guy.
> 
> I d say that between you, LeeRoy and me, we comprise maybe the most helpful LJs for newcomers. We re the real deal-no, "I saw it on Youtube."
> 
> - Rich


i just said bring out the shots.it's over and it should have never gone their in the first place.just stupid man pride in the way of good friends too stupid to realize we were stupid-lol. cheers boys !


----------



## bandit571

Have two ways of dealing with "fighters"

I can bring along Ma Deuce….or pull the lanyard on a M110B…

How to avoid a punch? "No be there."

M2 can reach out and touch you at about 2,000 meters…give or take a 100….

8" self propelled Howitzer? usually around 5 miles is good…good a deer one year..at 3 miles…from me, add another 2 miles to the gun…

I don't fight…you'll be lucky IF I stop by to clean up the pieces….don't count on that, either..


----------



## pottz

> Have two ways of dealing with "fighters"
> 
> I can bring along Ma Deuce….or pull the lanyard on a M110B…
> 
> How to avoid a punch? "No be there."
> 
> M2 can reach out and touch you at about 2,000 meters…give or take a 100….
> 
> 8" self propelled Howitzer? usually around 5 miles is good…good a deer one year..at 3 miles…from me, add another 2 miles to the gun…
> 
> I don t fight…you ll be lucky IF I stop by to clean up the pieces….don t count on that, either..
> 
> - bandit571


damn bandit….you dont mess around !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa- I never worked with criminal profilers. I never got involved in anything that was that big. I did work with a psychiatrists a couple of times. I have to say they were nice guys, and were very open to help us, to help their patient, but they were both times 100% wrong and the things they told that their patients were not capable of, did exactly what I was afraid of and more. One case was aweful…..


I'm not surprised they get individual evaluations wrong. I'm sure if a psychiatrist evaluated the mayor and chity council he would say they are not capable of killing people and/or destroying homes.

If they do not enforce safety standards and codes, they have to be willing to kill and destroy or they would take safety seriously. That concrete wall will collapse into any work along the property line. 32 tons of concrete will not stand on the edge of a ditch. A future homeowner(s) with a young family risks leaving orphans. Just because they do not use firearms, clubs, or knives, their victims will be just as dead. State law says ignoring their oath of office is a gross misdemeanor. The results of that intentional act should be prosecuted as first-degree arson and murder.

Looking at psychological studies, one begins to see predictable behaviors. There is always a minority of individuals that vary from the bulk of the study findings. Psychologists do not predict the % of critical or engineer thinkers. They escape defining the majority as stupid by saying it depends on the definition ;-)) Dunning Kruger Effect pretty well defines the world of "experts."



> The defund the cops crowd is touting that they should have cars that respond to calls that are psychologists. The idea is they can deescalate violence. The neofite cops just escalate violence. The problem is that any first year cop can tell you sometimes that is not possible. About a year into my career two cops were killed at a "loud party" call min a town 60 miles north of here…..it was a nothing call, that went totally wrong. This will end up getting the psychologist/human services people killed eventually….purely naive.


A few days after they started the defund the police movement in ********************tatle a social worker went to see a known client in public housing. She did not survive that visit. They are obviously willing to sacrifice many more. ;-(



> I have been a campaign manager 5 times now. I am 4 -1. I have been involved in both parties. It is interesting. What I have found is that 4 out of 5 times, the power ends up going to their heads. Particularly State Legislatures. Some of the minute details of running a campaign is that BOTH parties are really petty. There is so much you scratch my back and I'll scratch yours it isn't funny. Yesterday the guy that last helped and I had lunch. He is a representative and now has decided to run for the Senate. He was trying to woo me to help. I don t mind advising, buying the signs, getting the mailings ready, and such, but I am not putting up signs…...I have put up more signs than I can recall. I REALLY enjoy my shop, so I did not commit yet.
> 
> - moke


I have been involved in both parties too. I never went that high on the totem pole to be a manager. One of my first lessons was a Congressional representative candidate who did not pay the sales tax he collected to the state department of revenue. WA is all sales and property tax, no income tax. I mentioned the no good sob belonged in the state penitentiary, not Congress. They told me he may be a no-good sob, but he is *our* no-good sob.

Most politicians are about personal relationships. The rule of law, right and wrong, and justice are totally irrelevant.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Last night two men were arrested sitting in a stolen vehicle with narcotics (fentanyl / heroin) and stolen items in the vehicle. They also located a Sawzall tool in the front seat for stealing catalytic converters. They were released this morning. Under WA law they probably said they borrowed the vehicle from a friend and did not know the drugs and stolen property was in it. Does anyone else have a state law that has better support for drugs and thieves?

Violent education in eastern WA. A man entered a school bus at an elementary school with the children today. He stabbed and killed the driver. The driver had no idea who he was. I wonder if there will be copycats?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Have two ways of dealing with "fighters"
> 
> I can bring along Ma Deuce….or pull the lanyard on a M110B…
> 
> How to avoid a punch? "No be there."
> 
> M2 can reach out and touch you at about 2,000 meters…give or take a 100….
> 
> 8" self propelled Howitzer? usually around 5 miles is good…good a deer one year..at 3 miles…from me, add another 2 miles to the gun…
> 
> I don t fight…you ll be lucky IF I stop by to clean up the pieces….don t count on that, either..
> 
> - bandit571


You would be great neighborhood security here! Want a job?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn,

Are these fights going to be on Pay Per view? I think Smok'n Moke is the fav unless Grease Gun gets in the ring.

Smok'n Moke wears a tool belt in the ring, no room for a tape measure in a thong!

Ryder Cup - is under way. Some of the best sport you will ever see.

Got to get some finish on those boxes today. Yesterday afternoon my wife said let's watch the Ryder cup, so I poured a stiff one and I was on the couch in no time at all.

430 drinks and dinner w friends tonight.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Cabinets on wheels now.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning Seems there was a lot of talk but no action last night. As it should be, too old to do much else.

Today is rest day, Peteys idea of the Ryder Cup on TV appeals. Not a big TV sports fan. Watched a college game and found the jargon by the announcers a bit strange. Things like:

He caught it at its highest point. No the highest point was half way between thw QB and the reciever.
He is great running down hill. Or he is a down hill runner. Cross country maybe but most football fields are flat.
That play was thru the back door. Did not know they played indoors. 
etc.

Have a great day it is the weekend….beautiful day here, on the porch with the dawg and coffee.

Golfer just opened the gate and came into the back yard to retrieve his miss hit golf ball. Duke left the porch and onto the patio with a Woof. Just watched the golfer, who left the yard as quick as I have seen a golfer run. Left his golf ball, did not shut the gate, into the golf cart and was last seen going done the fairway. Dog did nothing aggressive. Fun times. Add the ball to the bucket.

Again have a good weekend.

PS Give the golf balls from the yard to the kids on the course. They always say thanks.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Since Covid, I look more and more like the guy on the ladder….not sure the thing will show…...but I could do a hell of va belly flop off the top rope…...course that is more than likely a month in the hospital…..
> 
> - moke


since i got older i have been winning the dickety do award every year

yupp my belly sticks out farther then my dickety doo :<))))))))


----------



## corelz125

Sounds like you can use the dire wolf as yard security Ron. They wouldn't think twice about opening that gate. People 60' away on the other side of our fence he barks at and it's not a friendly bark.


----------



## 987Ron

> Sounds like you can use the dire wolf as yard security Ron. They wouldn t think twice about opening that gate. People 60 away on the other side of our fence he barks at and it s not a friendly bark.
> 
> - corelz125


The golfer was unaware of Duke until he came off the porch….Duke pretty much ignores the golfers in golf carts. If they get on our side of the fairway on foot and talking loud he will give a good loud bark. "Do you feel lucky Punk" kind of bark. Tried to make him as social as practical but still aloof.


----------



## corelz125

We adopted the dire wolf also. He's great with our family but gets nasty with strangers. We tried bringing him out more and around more people and dogs. It didn't work. I figure it's not such a bad thing him being protective . it just becomes extra expensive when he goes to the vet and they have to sedate him to treat him.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron a pro V 1 costs about 4 bucks.

First coat on and I just realized I did not make and attach a knob. What's up w that?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Looks good Petey. Ah, who needs a knob anyways.

LOL

We have all done it, and will do it Again ya know?


----------



## pottz

that came out real nice petey,love leopard wood.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny it just gives me time to think about the look of the know.

Where are the cabinets going?

Watching Ryder cup on dvr


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Golfer just opened the gate and came into the back yard to retrieve his miss hit golf ball. Duke left the porch and onto the patio with a Woof. Just watched the golfer, who left the yard as quick as I have seen a golfer run. Left his golf ball, did not shut the gate, into the golf cart and was last seen going done the fairway. Dog did nothing aggressive. Fun times. Add the ball to the bucket.
> 
> Again have a good weekend.
> 
> PS Give the golf balls from the yard to the kids on the course. They always say thanks.
> 
> - 987Ron


If he had any sense he should have shut the gate to save his hide ;-))

Leaving the gate open reminds me of Lady Bug's save on the house. A neighbor came home for lunch and found Lady Bug out and about. He put her away and closed the gate. It was the small man gate on the side of the house. The double access latch would not open if she bumped it. Someone opened the gate and let her out. It had to be a lowlife going around back to break in. This was a couple of weeks before Christmas. The neighbor had been burglarized about Thanksgiving. The one beyond him was burglarized about New Years. Lady Bug gets credit for a save on the house,

Years before that, Dutch would be barking out back late at night on a fairly regular basis. They were both good watchdogs with good stranger alerts. There is a steep ravine that connects to a highway outback. I assumed it was somebody planning to access these houses from there and if the cops or a homeowner found them, they would be miles away before anyone could make the 5 mile trip around to the highway to pursue. One night I said, "Get 'em Dutch." She tore down through the ravine and I heard a car squeal out on the highway below. The next day I went down and there were tire marks where he had been parked. A few times when Dutch went off I drove around but never saw a vehicle parked down there.

Nothing ever happened. Years later they discovered Green River Killer dumpsites within a few miles of here. He lived less than a mile south across the highway. One of his dump sites was about half a mile east along the highway. I concluded it was probably him evaluating the ravine to dump a few of his dead women ;-((

Never a dull moment, eh?



> Morn,
> 
> Are these fights going to be on Pay Per view? I think Smok n Moke is the fav unless Grease Gun gets in the ring.
> 
> Smok n Moke wears a tool belt in the ring, no room for a tape measure in a thong!
> 
> Ryder Cup - is under way. Some of the best sport you will ever see.
> 
> Got to get some finish on those boxes today. Yesterday afternoon my wife said let s watch the Ryder cup, so I poured a stiff one and I was on the couch in no time at all.
> 
> 430 drinks and dinner w friends tonight.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We adopted the dire wolf also. He s great with our family but gets nasty with strangers. We tried bringing him out more and around more people and dogs. It didn t work. I figure it s not such a bad thing him being protective . it just becomes extra expensive when he goes to the vet and they have to sedate him to treat him.
> 
> - corelz125


We were lucky, Dutch and Lady Bug were both aggressive watchdogs but would beg for attention if they were loose.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morn,
> 
> Are these fights going to be on Pay Per view? I think Smok n Moke is the fav unless Grease Gun gets in the ring.
> 
> Smok n Moke wears a tool belt in the ring, no room for a tape measure in a thong!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Will it last long enough to warrant the Pay per View price ;-))

Box looks good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey box looks good…

How about this for a knob? [:>}*


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron a pro V 1 costs about 4 bucks.
> 
> First coat on and I just realized I did not make and attach a knob. What s up w that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Puzzle boxes do not usually have knobs. Looks really good.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny it just gives me time to think about the look of the know.
> 
> Where are the cabinets going?
> 
> Watching Ryder cup on dvr
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Replacing a 8 ft long cabinet on wheels. Thing is too big to move around on patio.


----------



## moke

Petey that looks great! No cage match last night because the Pottz wanted 70%.....I know he's from Cali..must have been listening to that speaker from SF….

Topa…Really became a manager because my best friend was running for Sheriff and we did pretty well….I have only done one State Legislature run….I became a Dem to help my friend, and then was asked to run another Dem campaign that was a county wide….he lost to a self funded Millionaire, so once you lose, you are not as popular. I switched back to Repub, and was asked by another friend to run a City election, we won. City elections around here are not affilated to parties. I was then asked by a friend to run a state rep campaign but Dems and Rep are very different in the way they run campaigns….It took me to a while to adapt. I have really only worked on campaigns for State House that are rural. I like the rural folks Anyway since I retired, and built my new shop, I really don't want to play politics, but I may get sucked back in again.


----------



## 987Ron

Wife discovered mining bees or wasps in the flower bed. Nasty sting on the finger, all swollen up. *Me, the hero*, administered first aide….paste of baking soda and water covering the finger. Then off to the hardware store for some poison and using a funnel poured it down the 4 holes I found…Braved the bee attach and no stings on me, thank goodness. Read that these are not pollinating bees. First i have heard of them. Not a hornets nest.

Oh the joy of home ownership. Probably have to fix my own dinner with the wife's hand all slavered in baking soda paste. Seems to be working. Remember an aunt using that on me when I got stung by a wasp as a kid.


----------



## corelz125

There are two polite people having dinner together in a restaurant. On the table there is a dish with one big piece of fish and one small piece of fish.

They politely say to each other, "You may choose first."

"No, you may choose first."

And this goes on for a while.

Then the first person says, "OK, I'll take first."

And he takes the BIG piece of fish.

The second person, "Why did you take the big piece? That's not polite!"

The first person says, "Which piece would *you* have taken?"

The second person replies, "Why, I would have taken the SMALL piece, of course."

The first person says, "Well, that's what you have now!"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> There are two polite people having dinner together in a restaurant. On the table there is a dish with one big piece of fish and one small piece of fish.
> 
> They politely say to each other, "You may choose first."
> 
> "No, you may choose first."
> 
> And this goes on for a while.
> 
> Then the first person says, "OK, I'll take first."
> 
> And he takes the BIG piece of fish.
> 
> The second person, "Why did you take the big piece? That's not polite!"
> 
> The first person says, "Which piece would *you* have taken?"
> 
> The second person replies, "Why, I would have taken the SMALL piece, of course."
> 
> The first person says, "Well, that's what you have now!"
> 
> - corelz125


;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The video will be amazing.
Something rather wonderful and unique to brighten your day.

As you watch this beautiful dance performance, please remember that the graceful Ballerina was born in 1945 - she is 75 years young. Not only is her performance a remarkable feat, but she is partnered with her grandson ... ..old people rock!! .


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 on the Joke…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Cabinets on wheels now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the cabinets going?
> - Peteybadboy


They're on wheels now… they could be interstate tomorrow,


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Wife discovered mining bees or wasps in the flower bed. Nasty sting on the finger, all swollen up. *Me, the hero*, administered first aide….paste of baking soda and water covering the finger. Then off to the hardware store for some poison…
> - 987Ron


Had me worried for a minute there *987*... didn't the stingers do a good enough job needing a poison booster? When you said 4 holes, I realised you were referring to the *nest*.


----------



## corelz125

230 lbs of thinset used and got 9 tiles left to put down then kitchen tile is done. Then to the hallway. I don't know which part is worse dragging out the tile and picking up the tile saw or cleaning the tools and buckets .


----------



## pottz

> There are two polite people having dinner together in a restaurant. On the table there is a dish with one big piece of fish and one small piece of fish.
> 
> They politely say to each other, "You may choose first."
> 
> "No, you may choose first."
> 
> And this goes on for a while.
> 
> Then the first person says, "OK, I'll take first."
> 
> And he takes the BIG piece of fish.
> 
> The second person, "Why did you take the big piece? That's not polite!"
> 
> The first person says, "Which piece would *you* have taken?"
> 
> The second person replies, "Why, I would have taken the SMALL piece, of course."
> 
> The first person says, "Well, that's what you have now!"
> 
> - corelz125


love it


----------



## pottz

> The video will be amazing.
> Something rather wonderful and unique to brighten your day.
> 
> As you watch this beautiful dance performance, please remember that the graceful Ballerina was born in 1945 - she is 75 years young. Not only is her performance a remarkable feat, but she is partnered with her grandson ... ..old people rock!! .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


that was very inspiring bob.


----------



## pottz

> 230 lbs of thinset used and got 9 tiles left to put down then kitchen tile is done. Then to the hallway. I don t know which part is worse dragging out the tile and picking up the tile saw or cleaning the tools and buckets .
> 
> - corelz125


your makin me tired man,after the back splash tile next is to cover the patio in saltillo tile.about 470 sq feet.not looking forward to that,but at least not a lot of cutting.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The video will be amazing.
> Something rather wonderful and unique to brighten your day.
> 
> As you watch this beautiful dance performance, please remember that the graceful Ballerina was born in 1945 - she is 75 years young. Not only is her performance a remarkable feat, but she is partnered with her grandson ... ..old people rock!! .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> that was very inspiring bob.
> 
> - pottz


All us old farts should have stayed in shape like she did ;-))


----------



## corelz125

Pottz what the plan for the saltillo tile?


----------



## corelz125

Setting them on concrete using mortar or thin set?


----------



## pottz

> Setting them on concrete using mortar or thin set?
> 
> - corelz125


setting them on concrete with floor tile mortar mixed with an additive.let me know when your available to help-lol. ill pay your air fair round trip,im not kidding ! and im talkin gourmet meals with premium liqour or wine !


----------



## corelz125

Air fare and food thats almost worth entertaining. Since it's outdoors use Laticrete 254 platinum. It's not cheap but one of the best thinsets out there. Mapei is a good thinset also but that 254 platinum all you need is water no other additives. That stuff was stuck on my hands for days also tough to get off tools.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Shout out to DW this evening. Received a package.

Nice refrigerator magnet. Have two more, one will go to work, the other on my Dad's toolbox at Mothers House.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> 230 lbs of thinset used and got 9 tiles left to put down then kitchen tile is done. Then to the hallway. *I don t know which part is worse* dragging out the tile and picking up the tile saw or cleaning the tools and buckets .
> 
> - corelz125


Running out of vino!


----------



## pottz

> Air fare and food thats almost worth entertaining. Since it s outdoors use Laticrete 254 platinum. It s not cheap but one of the best thinsets out there. Mapei is a good thinset also but that 254 platinum all you need is water no other additives. That stuff was stuck on my hands for days also tough to get off tools.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah i use the mapei products,lowes sells that brand. hey im serious about the help,im planning to do this late october to mid november. i do some killer smoked baby backs ! tonight was prime filets and fresh steelhead trout on the grill.melted in your mouth good bud !


----------



## pottz

> 230 lbs of thinset used and got 9 tiles left to put down then kitchen tile is done. Then to the hallway. *I don t know which part is worse* dragging out the tile and picking up the tile saw or cleaning the tools and buckets .
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Running out of vino!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


CALL 911 OR WHATEVER YOU HAVE…...NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ill pray for you man !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Running out of vino!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


This is a disaster that rivals an Alien Invasion!!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Running out of vino!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> This is a disaster that rivals an Alien Invasion!!!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


True, furthermore, *some bods* have a limited *vino capacity*,


----------



## pottz

> Running out of vino!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> This is a disaster that rivals an Alien Invasion!!!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> True, furthermore, *some bods* have a limited *vino capacity*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


ok duck thats just [email protected]#kin creepy !!!!!!!


----------



## pottz

YOU WANNA GO HERE ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Running out of vino!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> This is a disaster that rivals an Alien Invasion!!!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> True, furthermore, *some bods* have a limited *vino capacity*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## pottz

ok the duck horror show is over,it's ok guys come on out,it's safe i promise.


----------



## corelz125

Around here lowes sells the lower line of Mapei. Ultra flex is the top of the line interior exterior thin set.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Air fare and food thats almost worth entertaining. Since it s outdoors use Laticrete 254 platinum. It s not cheap but one of the best thinsets out there. Mapei is a good thinset also but that 254 platinum all you need is water no other additives. That stuff was stuck on my hands for days also tough to get off tools.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah i use the mapei products,lowes sells that brand. hey im serious about the help,im planning to do this late october to mid november. i do some killer smoked baby backs ! tonight was prime filets and fresh steelhead trout on the grill.melted in your mouth good bud !
> 
> - pottz


Do you need extra supervision?


----------



## pottz

> Air fare and food thats almost worth entertaining. Since it s outdoors use Laticrete 254 platinum. It s not cheap but one of the best thinsets out there. Mapei is a good thinset also but that 254 platinum all you need is water no other additives. That stuff was stuck on my hands for days also tough to get off tools.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah i use the mapei products,lowes sells that brand. hey im serious about the help,im planning to do this late october to mid november. i do some killer smoked baby backs ! tonight was prime filets and fresh steelhead trout on the grill.melted in your mouth good bud !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Do you need extra supervision?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


no i need a strong back working on your knees all day-ahhhhhh!


----------



## pottz

> Around here lowes sells the lower line of Mapei. Ultra flex is the top of the line interior exterior thin set.
> 
> - corelz125


hey im checking air flights right now ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Air fare and food thats almost worth entertaining. Since it s outdoors use Laticrete 254 platinum. It s not cheap but one of the best thinsets out there. Mapei is a good thinset also but that 254 platinum all you need is water no other additives. That stuff was stuck on my hands for days also tough to get off tools.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah i use the mapei products,lowes sells that brand. hey im serious about the help,im planning to do this late october to mid november. i do some killer smoked baby backs ! tonight was prime filets and fresh steelhead trout on the grill.melted in your mouth good bud !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Do you need extra supervision?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no i need a strong back working on your knees all day-ahhhhhh!
> 
> - pottz


I have lots of experience. I can make sure it is done correctly preventing any redos ;-) Be a good opportunity to get some of the world's best smoked salmon done too. That will be worth every penny.


----------



## pottz

> Air fare and food thats almost worth entertaining. Since it s outdoors use Laticrete 254 platinum. It s not cheap but one of the best thinsets out there. Mapei is a good thinset also but that 254 platinum all you need is water no other additives. That stuff was stuck on my hands for days also tough to get off tools.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah i use the mapei products,lowes sells that brand. hey im serious about the help,im planning to do this late october to mid november. i do some killer smoked baby backs ! tonight was prime filets and fresh steelhead trout on the grill.melted in your mouth good bud !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Do you need extra supervision?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no i need a strong back working on your knees all day-ahhhhhh!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I have lots of experience. I can make sure it is done correctly preventing any redos ;-) Be a good opportunity to get some of the world s best smoked salmon done too. That will be worth every penny.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


sorry bob but i already make the worlds best smoked salmon.as a matter fact got some trout in a brine for smoking tomorrow.but hey your always welcome on the cali patio for a cold one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> sorry bob but i already make the worlds best smoked salmon.as a matter fact got some trout in a brine for smoking tomorrow.but hey your always welcome on the cali patio for a cold one.
> 
> - pottz


Larry, Do any of your friends tell you you cannot participate in events if you do not bring smoked salmon?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* None of the issues I am concerned about should be political. That proves beyond a shadow of a doubt how wicked most politicians are, eh?

We have identical twin nephews that that were ring bearers at our wedding when they were about 4 +/-. They grew up becoming LEOs. They are currently sheriffs in adjacent counties. There have been twin sheriffs, but they believe they are the only ones who have been identical twin sheriffs in adjacent counties.

One of my uncles ran for sheriff in NW Iowa about 1980. He did not win. He said he wrote too many traffic tickets over the years to win that election ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I found this interesting explanation of Corona Crazy today.

"*Vaccines work more like dimmer switches than on/off buttons*, and as their protection fades out, there are three thresholds that we care about: protection against infection, against symptoms, and against severe disease. Protection against infection is always the first to erode-either because of new variants or because of waning immune responses over time. Protection against symptoms goes next, but protection against severe disease is the most durable."

"From the very beginning, vaccine experts warned that respiratory diseases are especially tricky to immunize against. The coronavirus first takes hold in the nose, and injections in the arm are just not very good at stimulating immunity in the nose. (They are still good, however, at raising immunity deep in the lungs to protect against severe disease.) *Flu shots, for example, tend to be only 10 to 60 percent effective* at keeping people out of the doctor's office. If COVID-19 vaccines end up somewhere similar, they would prevent hospitalizations and death, but the coronavirus would still circulate. Given Delta's ability to slightly evade vaccines, combined with its extreme transmissibility, this is again looking like the most likely scenario. So *we need to adjust our expectations*, again."


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> ok duck thats just [email protected]#kin creepy !!!!!!!
> - pottz


You need to check out *Mars Attacks*,











> ok the duck horror show is over,it s ok guys come on out,it s safe i promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


*pottzy*, you been spruiking a fight here… and you bring a pissant toothpick to a knife fight,


----------



## Peteybadboy

Update on Peg is not good. She has several infections including Sepsis . When they take her off the meds she becomes agitated.

Duck - running out of vino? Whats up w that? Hey that photo is disturbing!

Topa my cousin's daughter is the lead soloist at the Oklahoma ballet

Cortney Connor Jones- quite amazing really.

USA up 9-3 singles matches today , we need 3 1/2 points. John Rahm has been amazing for Europe.

Boys v. Girls today. The Bear course

Thanks for the comments on the box. No work on that today.


----------



## corelz125

20 years ago I might of took you up on that offer Pottz. My back was a lot better than to


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Wife out on the porch with the blackstone, bacon, eggs, yummies…..Dawg is watching her. 
Nice day ahead, 78 degrees high.

Pottz would love to help and the visit to Cali would be great. However, the old hip would not make it a fun experience. Could work on my knees but getting back up would be a major challenge. So maybe next time.

Had a first with the golfers yesterday. Ball hit the neighbors house. Golfer actually stopped and ask if all was okay. Apologized. I told him the neighbors house was the one the ball hit…and they were not home. He wanted to give me his card so if any damage was done they could contact him. No damage. Usually the golfer just goes on down the fairway looking straight ahead, like "Who me? never."

A little shop time and fun with the dawg. Have a good Sunday.


----------



## splintergroup

> your makin me tired man,after the back splash tile next is to cover the patio in saltillo tile.about 470 sq feet.not looking forward to that,but at least not a lot of cutting.
> 
> - pottz


Ugggh!

Saltillo is about the worst to work with, being the way it's made it is very inconsistent in size.

The part I hate the most is grouting, either pre-seal the tops before hand or spend your days cleaning the grout out of the tile pores.

The final appearance is epic however! 8^)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Petey, not good news with the Sepsis. Hope they get a handle on it soon.

Busy day ahead, still working on patio cabinets. Interior is painted.


----------



## pottz

> Update on Peg is not good. She has several infections including Sepsis . When they take her off the meds she becomes agitated.
> 
> Duck - running out of vino? Whats up w that? Hey that photo is disturbing!
> 
> Topa my cousin s daughter is the lead soloist at the Oklahoma ballet
> 
> Cortney Connor Jones- quite amazing really.
> 
> USA up 9-3 singles matches today , we need 3 1/2 points. John Rahm has been amazing for Europe.
> 
> Boys v. Girls today. The Bear course
> 
> Thanks for the comments on the box. No work on that today.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


doesn't sound good petey i think it was sepsis that ended charles neils life.


----------



## pottz

> 20 years ago I might of took you up on that offer Pottz. My back was a lot better than to
> 
> - corelz125


i hear ya,it's the same when someone moves and is looking for help,i disappear fast.lol.


----------



## pottz

> your makin me tired man,after the back splash tile next is to cover the patio in saltillo tile.about 470 sq feet.not looking forward to that,but at least not a lot of cutting.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Ugggh!
> 
> Saltillo is about the worst to work with, being the way it s made it is very inconsistent in size.
> 
> The part I hate the most is grouting, either pre-seal the tops before hand or spend your days cleaning the grout out of the tile pores.
> 
> The final appearance is epic however! 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


yeah i did our front porch with it but that was about 15 years ago.i know about the pre seal,thats a must.i love the look of saltillo.


----------



## pottz

> Petey, not good news with the Sepsis. Hope they get a handle on it soon.
> 
> Busy day ahead, still working on patio cabinets. Interior is painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


lookin good gunny,thats a nice* bright* color.


----------



## moke

I am a Festool owner!.....I am not sure I can affiliate with you commoners….Duckie and I are now eliteist…..the Mirka guy can be a part of our community I guess….


----------



## RichT

> I am a Festool owner!.....I am not sure I can affiliate with you commoners….Duckie and I are now eliteist…..the Mirka guy can be a part of our community I guess….
> 
> - moke


Just for the record… Sitting on my bench as we speak…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> lookin good gunny,thats a nice* bright* color.
> 
> - pottz


Method to the madness. Once the doors are on most cabinets are rather dark inside. White is decent color but this blue is brighter, to me at least.

My Dad called it Eastern Airlines blue, as I used it on the inside of my shop door, but used a darker blue for all the outside doors on house. He worked for Eastern for 30+ years.


----------



## 987Ron

Do I qualify as an elitist I have a set of Wera Screwdrivers. Also the biggest sustainer of all, Porsche Cayman S. All good German engineering. The sustainer is even cord free, multiple compartments, lockable, on wheels, see through panels, dividers and all.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I am a Festool owner!.....I am not sure I can affiliate with you commoners….Duckie and I are now eliteist…..the Mirka guy can be a part of our community I guess….
> 
> - moke


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *pottzy*, you been spruiking a fight here… and you bring a pissant toothpick to a knife fight,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


This is nightcrawler isn't as creepy as that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear Peg isn't doing well.


----------



## pottz

> I am a Festool owner!.....I am not sure I can affiliate with you commoners….Duckie and I are now eliteist…..the Mirka guy can be a part of our community I guess….
> 
> - moke


oh look who thinks he's a big shot now.besides the mirka ive got a festool sander and a domino,so their !!!! ;-))


----------



## CWWoodworking

> lookin good gunny,thats a nice* bright* color.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Method to the madness. Once the doors are on most cabinets are rather dark inside. White is decent color but this blue is brighter, to me at least.
> 
> My Dad called it Eastern Airlines blue, as I used it on the inside of my shop door, but used a darker blue for all the outside doors on house. He worked for Eastern for 30+ years.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I like the color. Reminds me of a Mexico bar and doing body shots of tequila with the natives.

Or maybe I was dreaming… either way I like the color.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Petey, not good news with the Sepsis. Hope they get a handle on it soon.
> 
> Busy day ahead, still working on patio cabinets. Interior is painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That is a great idea! Nothing will be lost in there ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I am a Festool owner!.....I am not sure I can affiliate with you commoners….Duckie and I are now eliteist…..the Mirka guy can be a part of our community I guess….
> 
> - moke


Nice to see you moving up in the world ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Sunday greetings-*

*Petey-* prayers for Peg and the family… IMO stay strong in positive reinforcement not only for yourself but for those who are inflicted with illness.










*Gunny-* cabinets look great. Question: what do you do with that rainwater collected in the barrel in the background?

*Message to the "Elite"* and all others who use electricity to power your tools and charge the batteries ( and refrigerator that cools your beer ) without electricity the only one here who can do woodworking without it is *Bandit*.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Gunny-* cabinets look great. Question: what do you do with that rainwater collected in the barrel in the background?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


My wife uses the collected water for watering plants. I would be one of those rare individuals that went and got a black water permit and keep it to code. They really only require you mark what is in barrel and have a way to divert the water when the barrel overflows. Currently we have 4 barrels. More have not been added yet, not really needed as we rarely run out. But the system under the carport can have 3 more barrels added if needed. I have a pump she uses to get the water back out on 3 barrels, the other has a valve on it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Gunny-* cabinets look great. Question: what do you do with that rainwater collected in the barrel in the background?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> My wife uses the collected water for watering plants. I would be one of those rare individuals that went and got a black water permit and keep it to code. They really only require you mark what is in barrel and have a way to divert the water when the barrel overflows. Currently we have 4 barrels. More have not been added yet, not really needed as we rarely run out. But the system under the carport can have 3 more barrels added if needed. I have a pump she uses to get the water back out on 3 barrels, the other has a valve on it.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 Water is a precious resource especially out west with the Colorado River running low. Also, in an emergency, you could use it to flush the toilets…


----------



## splintergroup

> I am a Festool owner!.....I am not sure I can affiliate with you commoners….Duckie and I are now eliteist…..the Mirka guy can be a part of our community I guess….
> 
> - moke


Pathetic!

I've been invited to join the Woodworkers Guild of America! 
Very exclusive, I'll be sure to drop in every so often to see how all you all are doing, but don't expect me to give anyone here a reference, they don't take just anyone!

Neener neener!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> My wife uses the collected water for watering plants. I would be one of those rare individuals that went and got a black water permit and keep it to code. They really only require you mark what is in barrel and have a way to divert the water when the barrel overflows. Currently we have 4 barrels. More have not been added yet, not really needed as we rarely run out. But the system under the carport can have 3 more barrels added if needed. I have a pump she uses to get the water back out on 3 barrels, the other has a valve on it.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I also collect rainwater runoff. As of yet, I haven't had to upgrade the size of my container.


----------



## pottz

> I am a Festool owner!.....I am not sure I can affiliate with you commoners….Duckie and I are now eliteist…..the Mirka guy can be a part of our community I guess….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Pathetic!
> 
> I ve been invited to join the Woodworkers Guild of America!
> Very exclusive, I ll be sure to drop in every so often to see how all you all are doing, but don t expect me to give anyone here a reference, they don t take just anyone!
> 
> Neener neener!
> 
> - splintergroup


man next thing gunnies gonna start charging a member ship fee.gettin too high and mighthy here.probably have valet parking too.i knew changes were comin when i saw those fancy cabinets with the blue.guess ill have to get a suit now.would a tie with tools on it be too tacky ?


----------



## pottz

> My wife uses the collected water for watering plants. I would be one of those rare individuals that went and got a black water permit and keep it to code. They really only require you mark what is in barrel and have a way to divert the water when the barrel overflows. Currently we have 4 barrels. More have not been added yet, not really needed as we rarely run out. But the system under the carport can have 3 more barrels added if needed. I have a pump she uses to get the water back out on 3 barrels, the other has a valve on it.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I also collect rainwater runoff. As of yet, I haven t had to upgrade the size of my container.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


lol,about the same here i think we had about 5" of rain last winter.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is illegal here to collect rainwater. They apparently want in in the aquifer to sell it to us.

*DW* I learned woodworking without electricity when I was a kid. The techniques are easy to remember. Dad and Grandpa built a 54×56x26 foot high Gothic style dairy barn nearly all without power. An uncle did buy a table saw about the time they were making the long angles rip cuts to build all those Gothic rafters. They did use it on those, minor cheating, eh?

I remember the first time I saw a hand plane. Dad and grandpa were fitting something and it was a little too tight. Grandpa told dad to hand him his plane. A few whisps with those beautiful curls floating up and everything fit.

I learned concrete working without electricity too. I was about 10 or 11 when dad poured a cement irrigation ditch. It was in a corner area that was a PIA to irrigate, somewhere between 250 and 300 feet long. He made a 12-foot long form. There was no power in the field. He bolted an angle iron on the mixer's flywheel and attached the end of a pitchfork handle so I could crank it. I whiled away many hot 90 plus degree summer afternoons under the Idaho sun making that mixer go round and round. It took most of the day to mix about 2/3 of a yard by hand in the mixer. It was easier than mixing it in a wheelbarrow with a hoe. ;-)

My son did some research about how muscles are built. When you are young if the muscles get tired and need help they add more muscle mass. By the time you are about 20 they do not add permanent muscle mass, they just get tired and tell you to stop ;-)) LB told me if we did not learn to work, it wasn't dad's fault I assume that is why a few doctors asked me if I was on steroids. They thought I had too much muscle mass. I'm sure it was dad's fault!


----------



## pottz




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My wife uses the collected water for watering plants. I would be one of those rare individuals that went and got a black water permit and keep it to code. They really only require you mark what is in barrel and have a way to divert the water when the barrel overflows. Currently we have 4 barrels. More have not been added yet, not really needed as we rarely run out. But the system under the carport can have 3 more barrels added if needed. I have a pump she uses to get the water back out on 3 barrels, the other has a valve on it.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I also collect rainwater runoff. As of yet, I haven t had to upgrade the size of my container.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*It takes 1.6 gallons of water to flush the toilet…*










*You can get more flushes from Gunny's barrel…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

double..


----------



## Peteybadboy

Uuuuuuuuu sssssss Aaaaaaaaaa. 19 to 9 a record point total.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *DW* I learned woodworking without electricity when I was a kid.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


and as a lad, I can remember the grown-ups using a powerful electrical skill saw compared to those of us today; 
should you plug it in and the tool ( Pottz- your Festool Domino ) does not work how many can you make a hand-cut mortise and tenon?


----------



## corelz125

That color blue reminds me of a pool. 5" of rain that's a week for us lately.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Detroit Lions football- Honallua Blue


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *DW* I learned woodworking without electricity when I was a kid.
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> and as a lad, I can remember the grown-ups using a powerful electrical skill saw compared to those of us today;
> should you plug it in and the tool ( Pottz- your Festool Domino ) does not work how many can you make a hand-cut mortise and tenon?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Out here in the late 60s when I started my apprenticeship the carpenters all used cordless ;-) If there was a power saw on the site, it was usually a radial arm. I think it was about 1980 when Skillsaws became popular ;-0 All of a sudden the sawshops all disappeared ;-(


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









Wimps…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hmmm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wimps…
> 
> - bandit571


+1 my hero The Elite…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

These guys define being beyond wimp:










Corona gets Crazier. Washington State patrolmen, 38, dies from Covid caught while on duty. 
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/wsp-trooper-whose-work-was-key-to-investigation-of-2017-dupont-amtrak-derailment-dies-from-covid/?

Over half the 100+ firemen deaths reported by the US Fire Administration this year are Covid caught while on duty too ;-(( Sad situation they oppose their own safety ;-(


----------



## pottz

> *It takes 1.6 gallons of water to flush the toilet…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You can get more flushes from Gunny s barrel…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


pretty sure it was a joke.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Well-trained dog? ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Well-trained dog? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


that would be our first beagle bob,dog was tennis ball crazy.you could throw it a hundred times and she'd bring it back for another throw.usually we got tired before her so all we had to say was,last one and she would go lay down.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Well-trained dog? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> that would be our first beagle bob,dog was tennis ball crazy.you could throw it a hundred times and she d bring it back for another throw.usually we got tired before her so all we had to say was,last one and she would go lay down.
> 
> - pottz


I never could get Lady Bug interested in fetch. She was 1 1/2 when we got her. Maybe she had a bad experience. All the others did it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

bandit will have to use this one. Beyond me ;-))


----------



## pottz

smoked rainbow trout right outta the smoker.brined overnight, smoked with cherry wood, seasoned with lemon pepper.as you can see i had to check for quality.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I am a Festool owner!.....I am not sure I can affiliate with you commoners….Duckie and I are now eliteist…..the Mirka guy can be a part of our community I guess….
> 
> - moke


Welcome to the brotherhood *moke*... we can crap anywhere, which you will also appreciate, as our's just don't stink!


> ... Sitting on my bench as we speak…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


----------



## RichT

> Well-trained dog? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Wow, you dug back a ways for that one. I posted that cartoon weeks ago. I admire your tenacity.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> oh look who thinks he s a big shot now.besides the mirka ive got a festool sander and a domino,so their !!!! ;-))
> - pottz


You'd think they'd invent a Fe*$*tool passport much like a *C19* to permit entry into the shop.


> That is a great idea! Nothing will be lost in there ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Especially if you leave the top and door off.


> ... Water is a precious resource especially out west with the Colorado River running low. Also, in an emergency, you could use it to flush the toilets…
> - Desert Woodworker


That's why I drink only *vino*... 


> I also collect rainwater runoff. As of yet, I haven t had to upgrade the size of my container.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


I also have a *runoff* backup system,









for those emergencies.


> ... how many can you make a hand-cut mortise and tenon?
> - Desert Woodworker


About as many as those that like *Hot Pockets*... but *why the hell would you bother?* They both taste the same.


----------



## pottz

> Well-trained dog? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> that would be our first beagle bob,dog was tennis ball crazy.you could throw it a hundred times and she d bring it back for another throw.usually we got tired before her so all we had to say was,last one and she would go lay down.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I never could get Lady Bug interested in fetch. She was 1 1/2 when we got her. Maybe she had a bad experience. All the others did it.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


oh our beagle now is night and day from the last,she'll bring it back 2 or 3 times and she's done.


----------



## pottz

> I am a Festool owner!.....I am not sure I can affiliate with you commoners….Duckie and I are now eliteist…..the Mirka guy can be a part of our community I guess….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Welcome to the brotherhood *moke*... we can crap anywhere, which you will also appreciate, as our s just don t stink!
> 
> ... Sitting on my bench as we speak…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


smells pretty bad to me ducks.


----------



## pottz

> I am a Festool owner!.....I am not sure I can affiliate with you commoners….Duckie and I are now eliteist…..the Mirka guy can be a part of our community I guess….
> 
> - moke
> 
> Welcome to the brotherhood *moke*... we can crap anywhere, which you will also appreciate, as our s just don t stink!
> 
> ... Sitting on my bench as we speak…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


smells pretty bad to me ducks.


> oh look who thinks he s a big shot now.besides the mirka ive got a festool sander and a domino,so their !!!! ;-))
> - pottz
> 
> You d think they d invent a Fe*$*tool passport much like a *C19* to permit entry into the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great idea! Nothing will be lost in there ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Especially if you leave the top and door off.
> 
> ... Water is a precious resource especially out west with the Colorado River running low. Also, in an emergency, you could use it to flush the toilets…
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> That s why I drink only *vino*...
> 
> I also collect rainwater runoff. As of yet, I haven t had to upgrade the size of my container.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> I also have a *runoff* backup system,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those emergencies.
> 
> ... how many can you make a hand-cut mortise and tenon?
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> About as many as those that like *Hot Pockets*... but *why the hell would you bother?* They both taste the same.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


oh lord my duck,i can appreciate your humor but those more delicate may not ? i hear the garage may be going to an exclusive high dollar membership club,what with all the festool owners,it's a given.gotta maintain standards some how ?


----------



## corelz125

Moses, Jesus, and an old man were enjoying a friendly round of golf together.

Moses stepped up to the tee and hit the ball. It went sailing over the fairway and landed in the water trap. Moses then parted the water and chipped the ball onto the green.

Jesus stepped up to the tee and hit the ball. It went sailing over the fairway and landed in the water trap. Jesus just walked onto the water and chipped the ball onto the green.

The old man stepped up to the tee and hit the ball. It went sailing over the fairway and headed for the water trap. But, just before it fell into the water, a fish jumped up and grabbed the ball in its mouth.

As the fish was falling back down into the water, an eagle swooped down and grabbed the fish in its claws. The eagle flew over the green where a lightning bolt shot from the sky and barely missed it.

Startled, the eagle dropped the fish.

When the fish hit the ground, the ball popped out of its mouth and rolled into the hole for a hole-in-one.

Jesus then turned to the old man and said:

"Dad, if you don't stop fooling around, we won't bring you next time."


----------



## corelz125

A fellow is getting ready to tee-off on the first hole when a second fellow approaches and asks if he can join him. The first says that he usually plays alone but agrees to let the second guy join him. Both are even after the first couple of holes. The second guy says, "Say, we're about evenly matched, how about we play for five bucks a hole?"

The first fellow says that he usually plays alone and doesn't like to bet but agrees to the terms. Well, the second guy wins the rest of the holes and as they're walking off of the eighteenth hole, and while counting his $80.00, he confesses that he's the pro at a neighboring course and likes to pick on suckers.

The first fellow reveals that he's the Parish Priest at the local Catholic Church to which the second fellow gets all flustered and apologetic and offers to give the Priest back his money. The Priest says, "No, no. You won fair and square and I was foolish to bet with you. You keep your winnings."

The pro says, "Well, is there anything I can do to make it up to you?"

The Priest says, "Well, you could come to Mass on Sunday and make a donation. Then, if you bring your mother and father by after Mass, I'll marry them for you."


----------



## RichT

> smells pretty bad to me ducks.
> 
> - pottz


A little jealous maybe? That saw is outperforming my wildest imagination. I've cut 1 7/8" mesquite without even a groan. I used it to taper some legs for a mesquite table. With the parallel guide, you can cut repeatable 1/16" strips with no risk of kickback. All of those arguments about cutting against or away from the fence go out the window.

And that's just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## moke

Rich -Sweet track saw….I am jealous! and I guess we can let the Pottz-man in to the elite group. Being as the domino jointer trumps my little sander by 1800.00!

Splinter…all joking aside, congrats on the ask to join the guild! That is truly impressive.

Duckster… Do you guys have "josh" vino down there? My wife is a huge fan!

Ron- Pretty sure a Porsche is the ultimate elite!

Pottz, I have had three Golden Retrievers, One ball obsessed, the two I have two are worse than the Beagle….After you throw the ball, they look at you like "What did you that for?????" Then lay down…..

I have been having issues with the modem for two days now…I think I have it repaired…..then my wife came up to the shop and said the small garage door opener is smoking…..one step forward and one step back! 
I set the bench up today and decided that it was too tall for me. So I cut 3" off the bottom of each leg. I used a guide and a cordless circ saw, then I got my time using hand tools and cut the rest of the way with a pull saw. It is now perfect height, at least for me. I still don't have the top so I just put a couple of layers of MDF I had laying around. So between the 125 ets sander and the bench, I took a good step in my little shop.

Lastly I have a question bout the new sander for the braintrust….I ordered a hardback pad. the sander has four screws holding the pad on and the hardback has a center screw…..I would have had to force something into a slot and scratch it inside to get the center screw out, so I decided to ask first. It looked too small anyway…..Did I get the wrong pad? Thanks in advance…


----------



## pottz

> smells pretty bad to me ducks.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> A little jealous maybe? That saw is outperforming my wildest imagination. I ve cut 1 7/8" mesquite without even a groan. I used it to taper some legs for a mesquite table. With the parallel guide, you can cut repeatable 1/16" strips with no risk of kickback. All of those arguments about cutting against or away from the fence go out the window.
> 
> And that s just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> - Rich


no rich,i was just messin with the duck.i own some festools,remember. why would i be jealous ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Well-trained dog? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Wow, you dug back a ways for that one. I posted that cartoon weeks ago. I admire your tenacity.
> 
> - Rich


I can't even remember the cartoons I posted a few weeks ago










Anyone else remember it? This one may be a second edition ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Pottz* It looked like a Beagle setting a world record running the bases on an MLB field in 21 seconds on tonight's news.


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz* It looked like a Beagle setting a world record running the bases on an MLB field in 21 seconds on tonight s news.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


lol,hey if you can find the vid post it,sounds hilarious.ill look for it too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Pottz* It looked like a Beagle setting a world record running the bases on an MLB field in 21 seconds on tonight s news.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> lol,hey if you can find the vid post it,sounds hilarious.ill look for it too.
> 
> - pottz


This is all I found googling. It was a Jack Russel. The video was on CBS news tongiht.

https://www.dailynews.com/2021/09/22/meet-macho-speedy-pup-aims-for-world-record-one-balloon-pop-at-a-time/

https://www.dailynews.com/2021/09/24/macho-bagged-the-record-little-russell-terrier-is-fastest-dog-to-run-bases-at-mlb-stadium/


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> And that s just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> - Rich


Never tried cutting an *iceberg*... at least not below the surface. Will the Fe*$*tool *HCK 55* do as good a job on a *'berg*?,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Pottz, I didn't see it on the CBS or NBC videos from this evening. It may have been on the local broadcast.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz, no such thing as a "water trap", "water hazard" ok. It's like someone calling a screw driver a hammer.(to me)

Gunny the cabinets are looking good. I had a rain barrel when I was up in NY (Pelham at the time) found out it was great for growing mosquitos.

DW I can do a M&T by hand. But why would I?

Took off from Golf today, to work on projects.

How about that Ryder Cup win?!


----------



## 987Ron

Duke will retrieve anything, on land on in the water but what else would you expect from a Chessie. Just a normal trait of the breed. As others, my arm gets tired before he does. Estimated the distance of a retrieve then counted the retrieves in one session….....distance 2900 ft. of running. He was still ready to go. I quit.

Shop time today.

Have a great day.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy day at work. I believe a few people have overdosed on idiot pills


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny funny.

My work today




























And the next steps on the Children's Hosp auction box










Finishing the insides before glue up.

More shop time tomorrow.

About to pour one.


----------



## bandit571

It's a Monday…leave it at that…

UltraSound has been done on the right leg. Was a bit rough, as the back is hurting too much. Wheelchair was required.

Yes, I do Mortise & Tenon joints with hand tools…Tenons will be first, then the mortise to fit them









Tenons first ( 30 of them, took a while..)









Somedays, I have to gang things up…mallet & chisel work…









YMMV….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit and Petey- +1 nice work…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit good work!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Petey that looks great.


----------



## 987Ron

+1 Petey and Bandit. Nice work. I only managed to spray a little shellac on a test piece. Way behind you guys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I came across this Stumpy Nubs video. The double-sided tape and bench mat (yoga mat) I found interesting.





*7 Cool Tools you never knew about*

-Hippie Crafter double-sided tape: https://amzn.to/3ibKEr3
-Yoga Mat: https://amzn.to/3zJ3mfJ


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> How about that Ryder Cup win?!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Skunked 'em ;-)) No contest!

Projects lookin' good.

*DW* I used a lot of 3M double tape. I can't remember what I used it on, but there was a device that was hard to attach. Double back worked wonders ;-))



> Busy day at work. I believe a few people have overdosed on idiot pills
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I wish it took pills to make idiots. How stupid does one have to be to allow concrete walls on top of the ground like a giant domino? Those idiots should have passed random drug tests under WA labor law.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey* I enjoy your love of golf and woodworking… Your comment to Corelz on a water trap vs water hazard- I like terms that are appropriate, knowledgeable, and proper. But I am not without fault and this is why with the computer a person can learn more and more… My quick research on "hazards" brought me to this…

*"What's the Difference Between a Water Hazard Marked Yellow and One Marked Red"*
https://www.fsga.org/sections/content/eRevision---Rules---100114/545


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Corona is Crazier! COVID cuts US life expectancy by 2 years ;-((


----------



## 987Ron

If you are right handed you would have to turn your back on this guy to make the putt. No gimme here putt it out or lose the hole. 









Another golf loving gator…Balls cost money….count this one as gone…..unplayable lie.










Played golf many years, FL Ga, SC Helton Head etc. Saw a few gators but none that were a concern. Only one in Hilton Head close to the green, on a par 3. he never moved. we did.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- Petey being the active golfer here- *what would Petey do? [:>}*


----------



## corelz125

A State Government Employee sits in his office, and out of boredom decides to see what's in his old filing cabinet.

He pokes through the contents and comes across an old brass lamp.

"This would look nice on my mantelpiece," he thinks, so he takes it home with him.

While polishing the lamp, a genie appears and grants him three wishes.

"I wish for an ice-cold diet Pepsi right now!" POOF! A Pepsi appears before him on his desk, so he picks it up and guzzles it all at once.

Now that he can think more clearly, he states his second wish. "I wish to be on an island where beautiful nymphomaniacs reside." POOF! Suddenly he is on an island with gorgeous females eyeing him lustfully.

He then tells the genie his third and last wish: "I wish I'd never have to work ever again." POOF! He's back in his government office.


----------



## pottz

> Gunny funny.
> 
> My work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the next steps on the Children s Hosp auction box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finishing the insides before glue up.
> 
> More shop time tomorrow.
> 
> About to pour one.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


pour me one too,nice work petey.should fetch some good money hopefully.


----------



## pottz

> A State Government Employee sits in his office, and out of boredom decides to see what's in his old filing cabinet.
> 
> He pokes through the contents and comes across an old brass lamp.
> 
> "This would look nice on my mantelpiece," he thinks, so he takes it home with him.
> 
> While polishing the lamp, a genie appears and grants him three wishes.
> 
> "I wish for an ice-cold diet Pepsi right now!" POOF! A Pepsi appears before him on his desk, so he picks it up and guzzles it all at once.
> 
> Now that he can think more clearly, he states his second wish. "I wish to be on an island where beautiful nymphomaniacs reside." POOF! Suddenly he is on an island with gorgeous females eyeing him lustfully.
> 
> He then tells the genie his third and last wish: "I wish I'd never have to work ever again." POOF! He's back in his government office.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## 987Ron

Have no idea what Petey would do…..guys I know would all just agree on a score for the hole and move on to the next hole. Agreed score would of course be lower than they ever shot on that hole before.


----------



## pottz




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


*LOL !*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


do i need a prescription gunny ?


----------



## 987Ron

Time to take the dawg out Nite all.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> do i need a prescription gunny ?
> 
> - pottz


Working on finding out.


----------



## corelz125

Gunnys new grill.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A State Government Employee sits in his office, and out of boredom decides to see what's in his old filing cabinet.
> 
> He pokes through the contents and comes across an old brass lamp.
> 
> "This would look nice on my mantelpiece," he thinks, so he takes it home with him.
> 
> While polishing the lamp, a genie appears and grants him three wishes.
> 
> "I wish for an ice-cold diet Pepsi right now!" POOF! A Pepsi appears before him on his desk, so he picks it up and guzzles it all at once.
> 
> Now that he can think more clearly, he states his second wish. "I wish to be on an island where beautiful nymphomaniacs reside." POOF! Suddenly he is on an island with gorgeous females eyeing him lustfully.
> 
> He then tells the genie his third and last wish: "I wish I'd never have to work ever again." POOF! He's back in his government office.
> 
> - corelz125


That would be hilarious if I hadn't been dealing with totally incompetent chity hall for a decade. Paying them to be there is an excessively expensive form of welfare ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> If you are right handed you would have to turn your back on this guy to make the putt. No gimme here putt it out or lose the hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


 Would you putt *Petey*?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey- *you are our GOLF guru here please advise us… Personally, I would have to have a proper Golf Cart…
*(Top Max shame on us [:.}... )*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunnys new grill.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW good research - I stand corrected. I have heard of a water hazard with the yellow line. That is a tough rules question. (yellow vs. red)

The gator would be considered a dangerous situation. free lift to nearest point of safety. (first I'd chuck old balls at the gator to see If I could get it to move) I have seen a pro looking for a free lift from fire ants. You don't want to be in fire ants.

Today - glue up of the Child hosp box, and sand Charcuterie board for same. Fixing my wife's couch table etc.

Pooch up w me at 4:30 . the fur ball needs a hair cut. He is still a bit untrusting. working on that.

DW I get the personnel golf cart. If you live in a golf community and can drive it from home to course for example. However our revenue 30 bucks for cart fee, I play 100+ rounds and my wife does the same what should - the "trail fee" be? Cart fees pays a lot of bills. (plus I am not giving up shop space for a golf cart no matter how cool it is) But if you have one pay your fair share for having it, it's should not be about saving a buck.

Having said that I would like a cart that can do at least 50mph!

New Super started yesterday. We have high hopes.

Ron I would like to see what you are working on.

Have a good one


----------



## Peteybadboy

Just opened the sliders to take out the dawg.

It's cool outside!


----------



## 987Ron

Nice morning. Dawg and wife are out on a walk. On the second cup of coffee, cool out this am but headed to 85 later.

Petey: working on nothing special. Daughter wanted a yarn box, not a bowl. Engraved yarn ball with needle in each end. Waiting for a round over brass tipped router (on order) bit to do the edges of the "J" cut. Cut to narrow for a bearing guided one. To lazy to sand it totally. Ambrosia Maple per the daughters choice.

Our course charges $20 per person for cart rental, no personal carts. I ask to use my own and I would still pay the $20 fee and was told no. Reason, liability. My cart is better maintained, cleaner, more reliable, etc. But do not play hardly at all since the hip started acting up. We do drive our cart to the club house, and down the cart path to our son's house. Duke loves a cart ride or running beside it…..thinks we are going to the lake for a swim.

Breakfast and a little shop time. Chores and errands later…..have a great day.


----------



## 987Ron

> Having said that I would like a cart that can do at least 50mph!
> 
> Have a good one
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Replaced the EZGo emblem on the front of my cart with a Porsche Emblem. Doesn't go any faster however. Did tell a couple of young guys it had a Porsche motor. It doesn't.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Having said that I would like a cart that can do at least 50mph!
> 
> Have a good one
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Replaced the EZGo emblem on the front of my cart with a Porsche Emblem. Doesn t go any faster however. Did tell a couple of young guys it had a Porsche motor. It doesn t.
> 
> - 987Ron


ROFL


----------



## bandit571

Results from the Ultra Sound on the leg…blood clot is still there. Meds did NOT work.

Have a bigger issue right now….Spinal Stenois Lumbar has flaired up BIG time….hard to sit up, get up to walk, and just plain walk around. Right at the belt level. NOT fun. I guess I'll have to go and get THAT checked out….and see a Vein Specialist about a clot…..knee is better, not wearing the braces right now.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

please take care of that stenois soon as you can i did not and now i walk with a cane :<(((((((((

VERY KEWL GUN GRILL :<)))))))))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bandit all that limping was a strain on the rest of the body. Did they suggest anything other than see another doctor in few weeks?


----------



## bandit571

Nope….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

We work on anything.


----------



## moke

Petey, that is an awesome box! The finish has brought out all that "grain". That is one of those pieces that you show it to someone and all they say is "wow", and never take their eyes off of it. I personally have never made anything that gets that reaction, but I am aspiring to.

Corelz, if that grill was commercially produced and available around here, they would sell like hot cakes.

The photo of the young officer that is testifying, reminds me of the night I was on patrol and the power went out while the finale of Dancing with the Stars was on…..it was a nice night and everybody was outside. We had a huge substation, and it was obvious by all the trucks, the problem was in there. I stopped to talk to the fellow and he said it was a combination of a problem and routine maintenance….. I never told anyone that, they would have hurt him….hurt him bad….

Ron, Cool idea for the emblem….I love stuff like that. Back in day, I had an Orange Gremlin, with a 401 V-8….... I had a 2 foot long plastic wind up key attached just below the back window. I looked everywhere for a photo and can't find one. And yes it was dangerous. But I was 18 and bulletproof.

Shop time this afternoon as is almost everyday, but today I have to put a new tire on my BS….pray for me.
If you hear swearing in ur State…that will be me.


----------



## TxSurveyor

Check out this monster


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Wow


----------



## pottz

i guess it's ok if you just do scroll saw work ?


----------



## splintergroup

Does it come with a mobile base and dust collection ports? 8^)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We work on anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That motorhome reminds me of a guy that called one day. I told him I was an electrician, not a mechanic. He told me he had taken his motorhome to numerous places and they could not solve his problem. His headlights would randomly go on and off. He didn't have any other electrical issues. Sometimes they would go off for long periods, sometimes blink off and on, sometimes work just fine.

I was busy at the time but told him I would look at it when I got time and it was probably a grounding problem. I do not remember all the details, but the way the RV and motor batteries were grounded was the issue. One grounded to the frame and the other to the engine block. The engine bouncing around on a motor mount caused intermittent grounding issues for the headlights ;-) I put a bond between the engine block and the frame and that solved his problem.

That reminds me of a friend who ask me to check a friend's travel trailer. The campground they frequented would not let them plug into power because everyone else in the campground was getting shocked when they touched their trailer door ;-)) When he plugged into power at home it tripped the circuit breaker. He had had lots of people look at it to no avail. He asked me what I would charge, I told him nothing. This is a phenomenon that has captured my curiosity. ;-))

I knew it had to be several issues that coordinated themselves by coincidence. The first issue was his 30 to 20 amp adapter used to connect the trailer to a 20 amp circuit reversed the polarity; ie, hot and neutral reversed. When they wired the 120 lighting circuit in the trailer, back then they had both 120 and 12 volt or propane lighting. Stripping the outer sheath of the Romex they cut the insulation on the neutral wire too. When they wound the wires up and stuffed them into the box, the neutral insulation opened and contacted the bare ground wire. Everywhere in an electrical system beyond the main service, the ground and neutral are separate. That short with the hot and neutral reversal is why he tripped the breaker at home. The RV Park's ground system had to be defective too to put 120 volts on everyone else's trailer when he plugged in.

edit: The thing the caught the attention of the motorhome guy was my Yellowpage ad saying "The solution to your electrical problems." ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*bandit* That sounds serious, especially the blood clot. Take care of yourself.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, I bought a 1/8" rockler round over bit, love it use it all the time. (in a dedicated hand held router)

Bandit so sorry for your health issues. Pain sucks.

Moke - the secrets in the material, check out BellForest.com. Or buy figured wood from the local guys, easy to make it pop! BTW I bought the Festool 125 today awesome.

Working on 2 boxes, charcutier board, table for wife (just a top change) and have two urns (for Wayne) our starter combat aviator. He is alive but wants me to make them for he and his wife. He plans to have someone leave them on Lindbergh's grave in Maui.

Cool story.

That bandsaw is awesome. Looks like one I saw off a battel ship - in the S.C. Woodworkers Guild. I got a pic some place.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here is a big chity LEO adventure I had. I'm sure Moke will be disappointed ;-(

During the 1981 election, King County executive Ron Dunlap ran for reelection against Randy Revelle. They turned the King County jail into a political football for that race. I was working on a jail lighting project in the old jail at the top of the old King County courthouse.

The basement of that old courthouse is where our tools and material were staged for the jail project. It was a secure area with elevator access to the jail. Access was limited to officers bringing prisoners to book them into the jail, parking for the county executive and the executive assistant, and maintenance personnel. Very limited access to that area. My apprentice found marijuana stashed in our tools and materials in the basement of the King County courthouse. The apprentice did not even know what it was when he found it. The other wireman on the job was nearly ready to retire and was not the type of person to even be involved in anything like that. A maintenance technician identified the substance. He told the apprentice he would turn it in to evidence. That was the last we heard of it. I am sure he took it home and smoked it.

The switching for the guards to control the lighting was in a common area adjacent to an occupied cell block. I was working on the switching. A prisoner came up and we chatted while I was working. When he could see I was buttoning up the project, he told me he would expect me to bring in some drugs for him the next day. I had absolutely no idea where he got that idea or anything I might have said that did make him even think that that would do something like that. He told me he would give me a hundred dollars when he got out. I absolutely was not going to do it for any price and left.

A few days after we completed the jail project in August, it was reported the county sheriff had an undercover officer in the county jail wearing a listening device. They were charging some of the jail guards with smuggling contraband into the jail. There had been several reports in the paper about wiring and other items the prisoners had gotten from the lighting project. The items the jail officials showed me were not from our project. The wire was phone cable, not electrical wiring. There was nothing from our project.

A friend in White Center told me a KCPD officer in that area told him they did a traffic stop on a drug dealer they could not catch. They planted drugs in his vehicle and arrested him. The apprentice and I came to the conclusion the marijuana stashed in our tools and material in the basement of the courthouse was most likely planted evidence. In a limited access area, how would it get there accidentally? The officer wearing the listening device was probably the guy asking me to smuggle drugs. There is no doubt in my mind I would have been charged if I had jokingly agreed. I did not refuse to do prison work at McNeil Island, Gig Harbor and Monroe after that, but the experience made me question if it was prudent to work in those areas and I was on high alert.


----------



## TxSurveyor

> Check out this monster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TxSurveyor


Just looked up make and model. J. A. Fay & Egan Co. Model 155

*Apparently has a 10hp motor!* 
http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=16521


----------



## CWWoodworking

> i guess it s ok if you just do scroll saw work ?
> 
> - pottz


Na it's a piece of crap. We have one just like it at work. Only gets used for roughing out odds and ends.

I don't know what some people's fascination is with older machines. There heavy and built like tanks I guess. But from a user standpoint the ones we have suck. I'd take a good modern table saw/band saw any day of the week.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> We work on anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Looks like mine. They are awesome. Except on fuel. Holy moly. Took ours to Tybee island this year. 1300 miles round trip at about 6 miles/gallon


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... There heavy and built like *tanks* I guess…
> - CWWoodworking


Hell, that'd be handy with all the illegal protest marches we've been having in *Melbourne*.


> ... Looks like mine. They are awesome. Except on* fuel*...
> - CWWoodworking


Nothing like mine, however, the *fuel* smells the same.


----------



## corelz125

John goes to the deli for some soup. After he's seated and about to eat he calls the waiter over.

When the waiter comes he says, "Taste this soup."

The waiter says, "Why what's wrong with the soup?"

John says, "Taste this soup."

The waiter says, "John, you've come in here for thirty years and you always get the soup, you've never complained before."

John says, "Taste this soup."

The waiter says, "What? What is it? If you don't want the chicken soup we have other kinds - vegetable, Italian Ministrone?"

John says, "Taste this soup!"

The waiter finally agrees, "Fine John, fine! I'll taste the soup".

He leans over the table prepared to taste the soup, he hesitates and says, "Where's your spoon?"

"Exactly," says John, "Where's my bloody spoon


----------



## CWWoodworking

This is awesome-

https://www.yahoo.com/news/elon-musk-says-hes-sending-215710183.html


----------



## corelz125

Some stuff older is better but not with a lot of things.


----------



## pottz

> i guess it s ok if you just do scroll saw work ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Na it's a piece of crap. We have one just like it at work. Only gets used for roughing out odds and ends.
> 
> I don't know what some people's fascination is with older machines. There heavy and built like tanks I guess. But from a user standpoint the ones we have suck. I'd take a good modern table saw/band saw any day of the week.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


+1 i agree there built like a tank and weigh just as much but for precision ill take a modern machine anyday.i have no desire to spend a huge amount of time restoring some rust bucket.i can appreciate guys that take an old machine and make it "look" new again,but it's not for me.


----------



## pottz

> John goes to the deli for some soup. After he's seated and about to eat he calls the waiter over.
> 
> When the waiter comes he says, "Taste this soup."
> 
> The waiter says, "Why what's wrong with the soup?"
> 
> John says, "Taste this soup."
> 
> The waiter says, "John, you've come in here for thirty years and you always get the soup, you've never complained before."
> 
> John says, "Taste this soup."
> 
> The waiter says, "What? What is it? If you don't want the chicken soup we have other kinds - vegetable, Italian Ministrone?"
> 
> John says, "Taste this soup!"
> 
> The waiter finally agrees, "Fine John, fine! I'll taste the soup".
> 
> He leans over the table prepared to taste the soup, he hesitates and says, "Where's your spoon?"
> 
> "Exactly," says John, "Where's my bloody spoon
> 
> - corelz125












sorry buddy this is the weakest youve ever done !!!


----------



## pottz

> This is awesome-
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/elon-musk-says-hes-sending-215710183.html
> 
> - CWWoodworking


i think it's pathetic.people all over the world are suffering from this pandemic and these two spoiled brat billionaires think it's important too claim to be the richest.why dont they each take a few billion and help people instead of worrying about going to mars,which is beyond stupid.let musk be the first and he can die their.maybe be nice and offer bezos a free ride-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Some stuff older is better but not with a lot of things.
> 
> - corelz125


true if i was gonna get a big 12"+ jointer id get an old tank and fix it up.not much high tech with jointers.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey- * I am glad that you have a great sense of humor. As for "rules" they are everywhere I am glad that you enjoyed them. Something to put on your Christmas 2021 wish list…

*This golf cart can go 50 mph…* (with a video)
https://golf.com/news/watch-buckle-up-this-golf-cart-can-go-50-mph/










*Bandit-* The best I can offer is good thoughts and prayers… As for what is needed to be done I have faith in you to make the right decisions… PM your mailing address and I'll send you a "pocket angel"










*Tx* and the band saw- not for me but very interesting. Here is a pic of a fully restored one…










Does anybody know how the tracking, drift, bearing guides and overall use as compared to the modern bandsaws compare?

*Moke-*- yes I have changed bandsaw tires and I am curious about how yours went today?

*USED TOOL UPDATE:* I have recently sold off most of my big woodworking tools from a consignment tool store…

I am surprised to find out that the resale sold close to what I paid for this stuff… the last item sold today for $299.00--


----------



## CWWoodworking

> This is awesome-
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/elon-musk-says-hes-sending-215710183.html
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> i think it s pathetic.people all over the world are suffering from this pandemic and these two spoiled brat billionaires think it s important too claim to be the richest.why dont they each take a few billion and help people instead of worrying about going to mars,which is beyond stupid.let musk be the first and he can die their.maybe be nice and offer bezos a free ride-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Agreed. Not that they are onbligated, but if I were that rich, I'd try to leave as big of positive impact on society as possible.

I do admire the pettyness.


----------



## CWWoodworking

For our antique bandsaw to be useful, we would have to put modern bearings, modern fence, and figure out something for a brake. At that point it's half new.

The worst is the blade running forever after you turn it off. You might as well get a cup of coffee if you need to adjust something.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i think it s pathetic.people all over the world are suffering from this pandemic and these *two spoiled brat billionaires think it s important too claim to be the richest*.why dont they each take a few billion and help people instead of worrying about going to mars,which is beyond stupid.let musk be the first and he can die their.maybe be nice and offer bezos a free ride-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Your comment reminds me of the previous Festool bravado that happened a few days ago…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good night Ron-* check your PM

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz…


----------



## pottz

> i think it s pathetic.people all over the world are suffering from this pandemic and these *two spoiled brat billionaires think it s important too claim to be the richest*.why dont they each take a few billion and help people instead of worrying about going to mars,which is beyond stupid.let musk be the first and he can die their.maybe be nice and offer bezos a free ride-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Your comment reminds me of the previous Festool bravado that happened a few days ago…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


envy,you really dont get most of this stuff do you ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> For our antique bandsaw to be useful, we would have to put modern bearings, modern fence, and figure out something for a brake. At that point it's half new.
> 
> The worst is the blade running forever after you turn it off. You might as well get a cup of coffee if you need to adjust something.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Stopping 3 phase equipment was fairly easy to do back in the 70s and before when the standard motor starters were *N*ational *E*lectrical *M*anufacters *A*ssociation. About 1980, they started using European standard starters. The old NEMA control relays had contacts almost as durable as Europen motor starters. Reversing the motor to stop it used one size higher NEMA motor starters to deal with the amperage reversing the motor. Braking the motor that way is called "plugging." I'm not sure how many sizes larger Europen would have to be, but several.

One of my customers had a machine with motor starters not properly sized for plugging. I gave them a price to fix it. They called and told me they had a much better price from the company they used before they started calling me. I told them the difference was using the proper size starter. If *cheapest is best*, go ahead, but you will be replacing that motor starter again next year ;-) They decided to do a permanent fix. One of the guys in the shop said they had been replacing that starter every year for as long as he could remember ;-))


----------



## moke

Petey - congrats on ordering the sander. I ordered the hard pad, as I said previously, I couldn't get it to fit. I emailed Festool.com and they said the pad is wrong and they don't make one. I expressed that I just didn't want to soften edges while sanding. He said there is a right angle attachment, to stop that…...of course, it is 100.00 plus shipping. I get back 46.00 for the pad I have, but need to pony up the rest…..I used it yesterday on my bench and it is nice…smoother than any sander I ever had….but also it takes different sand paper…....



> - TopamaxSurvivor


Topa, that is perfect!! The story about the 204 is troubling….

DW….I got hung up on another project today so the tire got put off…..ok maybe I put it off…I did it once 20 years ago and hated it…...

Ron, I had a friend, the one with all the cars, soup up a golf cart. He lived in a city with an ordinance to allow them on the side of the street. While he had no way of knowing how fast it went, he thought 60mph. Their 13 yo grandaughter had driven it many times but not after the upgrade. She tipped it over and broken her grandmothers shoulder and her leg…...Her grandmother does not always make the best decisions…..he got rid of the cart.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This is awesome-
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/elon-musk-says-hes-sending-215710183.html
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> i think it s pathetic.people all over the world are suffering from this pandemic and these two spoiled brat billionaires think it s important too claim to be the richest.why dont they each take a few billion and help people instead of worrying about going to mars,which is beyond stupid.let musk be the first and he can die their.maybe be nice and offer bezos a free ride-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Bezos made a comment about how his workers paid for him to go to space about a month ago. He has raked over the coals for that comment. His workers do pay a price. Injuries are about 10% higher at Amazon than the industry average. I know a woman who injured herself "meeting quota." She said there are no warnings if you don't meet quota. FAil a couple of times and you are fired without any explanation.

I was very fortunate to not have any published advertising to attract business for most of my 26 years in business. After the 2008 Great Recession, I had jobs in progress in hospitals canceled! Time to live on savings and credit. I did start advertising but with Google and similar algorithms controlling the market, it was the pits. Yellow pages were nearly history at that point. I have been contacted by Amazon about advertising recently. Seems there is no money in cleaning up the WWW, so my data was still attracting business until about a year ago. Had a call from an old customer today ;-)) But the demand is waning after being retired 7.5 years ;-)) I feel sorry for young contractors trying to start a business today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ron, I had a friend, the one with all the cars, soup up a golf cart. He lived in a city with an ordinance to allow them on the side of the street. While he had no way of knowing how fast it went, he thought 60mph. Their 13 yo grandaughter had driven it many times but not after the upgrade. She tipped it over and broken her grandmothers shoulder and her leg…...Her grandmother does not always make the best decisions…..he got rid of the cart.
> 
> - moke


My grandpa tipped over a Model T on the way to town. He never drove again. Grandma did all the driving ;-)


----------



## RichT

> Some stuff older is better but not with a lot of things.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> true if i was gonna get a big 12"+ jointer id get an old tank and fix it up.not much high tech with jointers.
> 
> - pottz


I remember the old Dave Marks show on DIY. He had one of those ancient 16" jointers that he'd refurbished. Well, it was probably done for him, but regardless, in one episode he stood a nickel on edge on it while it was running. Not only did it not fall, it was rock steady. No vibration at all.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... Bezos made a comment about how his workers paid for him to go to space about a month ago. He has raked over the coals for that comment…..
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Maybe his workers were hoping he'd never make it back and they might get a tad share of his wealth.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Duck* A few probably were. There was an article in the Seattle Times a few years ago saying other employers gave former Amazon employees a year or so to cool off before hiring them. The culture in Amazon was backstabbing, not teamwork. They were too hostile and aggressive. They needed time to recover.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all

No shop time today. (may get a coat of finish on something) don't like to loose the 24 hrs drying time.

Golf today, friends for dinner (means wife will have a "list" for me to do when I get home.

Have a good one


----------



## pottz

> Some stuff older is better but not with a lot of things.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> true if i was gonna get a big 12"+ jointer id get an old tank and fix it up.not much high tech with jointers.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I remember the old Dave Marks show on DIY. He had one of those ancient 16" jointers that he d refurbished. Well, it was probably done for him, but regardless, in one episode he stood a nickel on edge on it while it was running. Not only did it not fall, it was rock steady. No vibration at all.
> 
> - Rich


i remember that episode,thats where old iron shines.


----------



## pottz

> ..... Bezos made a comment about how his workers paid for him to go to space about a month ago. He has raked over the coals for that comment…..
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Maybe his workers were hoping he d never make it back and they might get a tad share of his wealth.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yeah they probably hoped the rocket would blow up-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. up earlier and out with the dawg. short walk and a fetch with a "new" ball. Dogs can tell and like a new toy like a woodworker likes their new Festool. Please do not criticize me, I am not calling Festool owners dogs.

Criticism seems ramped in todays world. Musk and Bezos, etc. Look inward. Levels are different yes. I got criticized for driving a Porsche "rich persons car" by a woman driving a new Cad Escalade. Porsche is 12 yrs old. Daughter gets called a white racist daily for asking for ID for alcohol purchases, food stamp purchases, as a cashier at Walmart.

Enough preaching. Have a great day. New outside door handle to install. Have a great day….off to the shop to hide from the world.


----------



## pottz

our old beagle did not like new toys,at least tennis balls.when her old ball was lost she went into a depression and it took a couple months before she would play again.one time i threw it and it went over the fence,she let out a squeal like a stuck pig.had to get the neighbor to get it back from his rotweiler,took a hot dog to convince him to give it up-lol.


----------



## DS

From yesterday's headlines:
A museum says they gave an artist $84,000 in cash to use in artwork. 
He delivered blank canvases and titled them "Take the Money and Run."

Editorial comment by me; "That's not art, that's politics."


----------



## bandit571

Knee went through an evaluation this morning….seems a lot better. Back is getting somewhat better, just the left side hurting.

7 OCT I go see a specialist about the clot in the right leg.

Lunch was Chicken Pasta Salad with Ranch dressing. Meh…eating "Lite" today…heating pad on HIGH for the lower back to enjoy….maybe it will get the other half of the back to feel better.

Might need a nap later?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> From yesterday's headlines:
> A museum says they gave an artist $84,000 in cash to use in artwork.
> He delivered blank canvases and titled them "Take the Money and Run."
> 
> Editorial comment by me; "That's not art, that's politics."
> 
> - DS


----------



## DS

Too bad they didn't consult DW on the artwork. He would've done it for $79,999.99
If you'll excuse me, I need to get back to not raising pigs for the federal gov't. It's a lot of work depositing those checks…
;-)

Bandit, knee, back, clots? That sounds like a lot all at once, man. Never fun. Hope you get feeling better soon.


----------



## 987Ron

Might need a nap later?

- bandit571
[/QUOTE]

Yes, I think I will. thanks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Criticism seems ramped in todays world. Musk and Bezos, etc. Look inward. Levels are different yes. I got criticized for driving a Porsche "rich persons car" by a woman driving a new Cad Escalade. Porsche is 12 yrs old. Daughter gets called a white racist daily for asking for ID for alcohol purchases, food stamp purchases, as a cashier at Walmart.
> 
> - 987Ron


That is why racism will never be solved, it is in the eye of the beholder ;-(

Your Porche criticism reminds me of our grandson being "a trust fund baby." He is more than financially for his age. He bought his first house when he was 21. He did it on his own. He remodeled and rented out rooms to qualify as a landlord for a rental property mortgage. Last year he sold it and bought a triplex.

Our daughter did similarly. She figured out how to buy her first house when she was 21 as a single mom. I have no idea how she pulled that one off ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## corelz125

> - TopamaxSurvivor


My wife post this some place?


----------



## DS

We do custom closets along with the cabinets.
Why is it, that closet design favors the women's side by two to one typically?
Sexism in cabinetry I guess…


----------



## CWWoodworking

> We do custom closets along with the cabinets.
> Why is it, that closet design favors the women's side by two to one typically?
> Sexism in cabinetry I guess…
> 
> - DS


Honesty, I live in a pack of t shirts from Walmart and cargo shorts. When shirt get old, they become stain rags.

If you built me a 10' closet just for me, I'd use 9.5' of it for wood storage.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Catching up on comments for my day…*

Pottz- nice Beagle story. What sounds do Duck's make when someone takes its VINO…..

DS- I almost had the deal but I wanted shipping and handling…. [:>{

Top-Max I enjoyed your criticism response.

DS- "Sexism in cabinetry I guess…" * $$$$$$$$*

Bandit- good to hear…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*National Day 2021- *
https://nationaldaycalendar.com/september-29-2021-national-coffee-day-national-vfw-day-national-womens-health-and-fitness-day/

NATIONAL COFFEE DAY

*NATIONAL VFW DAY*










NATIONAL WOMEN'S HEALTH & FITNESS DAY


----------



## pottz

> We do custom closets along with the cabinets.
> Why is it, that closet design favors the women's side by two to one typically?
> Sexism in cabinetry I guess…
> 
> - DS
> 
> Honesty, I live in a pack of t shirts from Walmart and cargo shorts. When shirt get old, they become stain rags.
> 
> If you built me a 10' closet just for me, I'd use 9.5' of it for wood storage.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


same here,ive got about 20 pair of shorts and 80 t shirts i wear all year long.i think i wore a pair of pants maybe several times this year,and that was too much !


----------



## pottz

> *Catching up on comments for my day…*
> 
> Pottz- nice Beagle story. What sounds do Duck's make when someone takes its VINO…..
> 
> DS- I almost had the deal but I wanted shipping and handling…. [:>{
> 
> Top-Max I enjoyed your criticism response.
> 
> DS- "Sexism in cabinetry I guess…" * $$$$$$$$*
> 
> Bandit- good to hear…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you take a ducks vino and you wont hear much due too the ringing in your ears and the severe pain from lacerations ! thats if your conscious ?


----------



## corelz125

How's this one Petey?

A guy receives an ad in the mail for a golf resort where everything costs one dollar.

He jumps at the offer and heads off for a weekend of fun in the sun.

He arrives and plays a round of golf. It cost him a buck.

When he goes for dinner that evening, it costs him another buck. His room is only a buck a day!

The day before he's to check out, he heads out to play a last round and stops by the pro shop and charges a sleeve of three balls to his room.

When he's checking out next morning, he looks at the bill and sees:

Golf: $1.00
Dinner: $1.00
Room: $1.00.
Sleeve of golf balls: $3,000.00

He asks the Manager, "What is this all about? Everything is supposed to cost one dollar, and you charged me three thousand for three golf balls?"

"I'm sorry, sir, said the manager, but you didn't read the fine print in our promotional brochure. That's what our golf balls cost."

"Well, said the man, If I wanted to spend that kind of money, I could've gone to that luxury hotel across the street and paid them a thousand dollars a day for a room. At least I would've known what I was paying for!"

"That's right, sir, you could have," said the manager.

"Over there they get you by the room. Over here we get you by the balls!"


----------



## corelz125

Moms will be Moms… Doesn't matter who you are. Here is some Mom talk.
Issac Newton's mother - "But did you wash the apple before eating it?"
Archimedes's mother - "Didn't you have any shame running naked in the street from? And, WHO is this girl Eureka???"
Thomas Edison's mother - Of course I am proud that you invented the electric bulb. Now turn it off and get to bed !!!"
Abraham Lincoln's mother - "Now that you have become President for heaven's sake get rid of that shabby tailcoat and stovepipe hat, and buy yourself a decent outfit."
James Watt's mother - "If you just keep watching that damn lid lifting and dropping, rice will be burnt. Turn off the stove now."
Alexander Graham Bell's mother - "You have installed this new silly thing in the house alright, but I do not want girls calling you at odd hours."
Galileo Galilei's mother - "What use is seeing that goddamn moon with your telescope if it does not help me to see my mother in Milano."
Samuel Morse's mother - "Make sure your school report card doesn't have only dashes and dots."
Mona Lisa's mother - "After all that money your father and I spent on your braces, is that the best smile you can give us ?"
Michelangelo's mother - "Can't you paint on walls like other children? Do you have any idea how hard it is to get that stuff off the ceiling ?"
Albert Einstein's mother - "Can't you do something about your hair ? Use styling gel or something?"
Bill Gates's mother - "You keep browsing all day long; watch out if I ever catch you on any adult web-site."
Danial Fahrenheit's mother - "Stop playing with boiling water and let me make tea."
Georg Ohm's mother - "I don't like you resisting everything I say."
Robert Boyle's mother - "If your volume is really inversely proportional to pressure, you must be having a constipation. Take a laxative."
Alessandro Volta's mother - "It is shocking to see you all the while dipping those copper and zinc rods in that beaker."
Andre Ampere's mother - `Apart from fooling around all the time shall you ever find time to glance through your current books!"
Socrates's mother - "If you keep drinking from any cup, it is not necessary that you will also survive like Meera Bai."
Christopher Columbus' mother - "I don't care what you were busy discovering and where, you could still have dropped a two line letter!"
Dedicated to All Mothers, But for Whom The Human Civilization wouldn't Have Progress


----------



## pottz

good ones my friend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I went back to work today, as a teacher. I am 72, have spinal stenosis, and walk with a cane, for balance. My last time in a classroom was March 5, 2020. Today- DW went back to the arena 18 months later. The subject is "Robotics and Technology". Here is a pic of what they learn…










*Why post this?* For I would like others to remember as I did today- 20 years we had WOOD SHOP classes. Please post if your school has one. I will close with a quote from LJ Todd Clippinger-

*"Share the Love - Share the knowledge"*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> From yesterday's headlines:
> A museum says they gave an artist $84,000 in cash to use in artwork.
> He delivered blank canvases and titled them "Take the Money and Run."
> 
> Editorial comment by me; "That's not art, that's politics."
> 
> - DS


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been at Mothers all day working in the yard. Cleared a section of undergrowth so the tree guy can come next week and cut down 7 leaners.


----------



## corelz125

DW what are you teaching pre k?

Can you get any good lumber from the leaners Gunny?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Regarding "Tree Service", I thought back about Paul Bunyan and myself in the younger days felling trees. Tree removable is a TRADE in itself… From experience choose the right contractor.









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Bunyan


----------



## pottz

> DW what are you teaching pre k?
> 
> Can you get any good lumber from the leaners Gunny?
> 
> - corelz125


yeah im curious too,what grade level are you teaching at ? not trying to put you down,i admire what your doing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *DW what are you teaching pre k?*
> 
> - corelz125


High school, but only for this week. I and they want me back in SPED to be continued…

You would be surprised by what the young know. The best comment was from a student- "My Grandfather was in Desert Storm…"


----------



## robscastle




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> DW what are you teaching pre k?
> 
> Can you get any good lumber from the leaners Gunny?
> 
> - corelz125


Nah, just slim jim pines. Guy from Mothers church will come and get them and take away.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz and others- I love JrHS and HS I am partial to JrHS for it much like this forum but they are 13-14 yrs old. The situation I am in Special Education is my heart's content yet my mind is with math, science tech BUT but the SPED needs math and science.

What I saw in the past and today was Robotics and computer-related learning is here… 20 years ago we had woodshop classes. Yes Pottz, I spent time in the woodshop classes.










TODAY


----------



## CWWoodworking

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Bunyan
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Your picture reminds me of the building I work in. My boss is an artist more than anything, so he is eccentric to say the least.

Here is a picture of the mural on the side of the building. One of his friends did it. The door is the loading dock.


----------



## pottz

> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Bunyan
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Your picture reminds me of the building I work in. My boss is an artist more than anything, so he is eccentric to say the least.
> 
> Here is a picture of the mural on the side of the building. One of his friends did it. The door is the loading dock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


i love it.art has always been a big part of my life.i majored in art/photography all the way through high schhool intending to go to art center school of design in pasadena.well life took a turn.no regrets though, i lost the passion ones needs to succeed in that business.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz and others- I love JrHS and HS I am partial to JrHS for it much like this forum but they are 13-14 yrs old. The situation I am in Special Education is my heart s content yet my mind is with math, science tech BUT but the SPED needs math and science.
> 
> What I saw in the past and today was Robotics and computer-related learning is here… 20 years ago we had woodshop classes. Yes Pottz, I spent time in the woodshop classes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hated woodshop when i was in jr high,i had better tools at home,so i went into metal shop for the next 2 years.lots of fun and the teacher trusted us to use the machines and forge.the woodshop guy made us sand with a block of wood and a spoke shave.couldn't use the ts or bs unless you were in the advanced class.i hated to tell him id been using those machines since i was about 12 ! hell i was even using the ras,even when the old man wasn't home.how the hell did i survive ? todays kids are so weak.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz your artistic creativity shows in your "projects".


----------



## corelz125

What are the little orange and blue things for? Grandfather in desert storm when I was in school our grandfather's were in ww2.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz your artistic creativity shows in your "projects".
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thank you.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hated woodshop when i was in jr high,i had better tools at home,so i went into metal shop for the next 2 years.lots of fun and the teacher trusted us to use the machines and forge.the woodshop guy made us sand with a block of wood and a spoke shave.couldn t use the ts or bs unless you were in the advanced class.i hated to tell him id been using those machines since i was about 12 ! hell i was even using the ras,even when the old man wasn t home.how the hell did i survive ? *todays kids are so weak.*
> 
> - pottz


*NO, NO, NOnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooo* In society there are always the strong…..


----------



## moke

Pottzy, I attended a Photographic Institute because I loved photography. I became a Professional Photographer and did it every day for 43 years. It became my business and I have to tell you, I lost the love of Photography, and it became a means to pay my bills. I loved being a business man, and photography was my business. I have been asked a million times by someone, how do I get into photography, I love it…..I never said it a loud, but I always thought," Keep it as a hobby and explore it's capabilities by trying different things."

I love woodworking, and I keep it just a hobby. I never want it ruin it with deadlines or customers that aren't my friends or relatives and then on my schedule…....

Just my .02


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *What are the little orange and blue things for?* Grandfather in desert storm when I was in school our grandfather s were in ww2.
> 
> - corelz125


They build their robot and an approved arena set up with obstacles. Then whoever has the most of their colors win. They would rather play rok-em sock-em robots… Good training for Amazon


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> hated woodshop when i was in jr high,i had better tools at home,so i went into metal shop for the next 2 years.lots of fun and the teacher trusted us to use the machines and forge.the woodshop guy made us sand with a block of wood and a spoke shave.couldn t use the ts or bs unless you were in the advanced class.i hated to tell him id been using those machines since i was about 12 ! hell i was even using the ras,even when the old man wasn t home.how the hell did i survive ? *todays kids are so weak.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *NO, NO, NOnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooo* In society there are always the strong…..
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


im not seeing it dw,these kids as ill call em need constant attention.im constantly needing to guide them.they cant think or wont think for themselves.it's pathetic and they always want more money but dont wanna do more.i was a manager at 21 because i did anything they wanted me to do,never complained.the older guys were just happy doing what they did.when the recession hit around 1980 everyone was laid off,except me.i could do every job in our company and never missed a pay check.todays kids are sad compared to my 
generation and yours.


----------



## pottz

> Pottzy, I attended a Photographic Institute because I loved photography. I became a Professional Photographer and did it every day for 43 years. It became my business and I have to tell you, I lost the love of Photography, and it became a means to pay my bills. I loved being a business man, and photography was my business. I have been asked a million times by someone, how do I get into photography, I love it…..I never said it a loud, but I always thought," Keep it as a hobby and explore it s capabilities by trying different things."
> 
> I love woodworking, and I keep it just a hobby. I never want it ruin it with deadlines or customers that aren t my friends or relatives and then on my schedule…....
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> - moke


+1 totally agree.many times ive dreamt about starting my own woodworking business,then i woke up.greatness requires passion.


----------



## moke

I have to tell you Pottzy when you said you had an interest in Art, I instantly thought about your rocking chair…..I will be happy if I could do half of that…..or Petey's little cabinet…..


----------



## pottz

> I have to tell you Pottzy when you said you had an interest in Art, I instantly thought about your rocking chair…..I will be happy if I could do half of that…..or Petey s little cabinet…..
> 
> - moke


hey i thought the same thing mike,i had the plans for two years before i got the nerve to finally say,screw it it's time to do it.you can too.


----------



## pottz

kids im out,we can talk more tomoorw.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I love woodworking, and I keep it just a hobby. I never want it ruin it with deadlines or customers that aren t my friends or relatives and then on my schedule…....
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> - moke


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hated woodshop when i was in jr high,i had better tools at home,so i went into metal shop for the next 2 years.lots of fun and the teacher trusted us to use the machines and forge.the woodshop guy made us sand with a block of wood and a spoke shave.couldn t use the ts or bs unless you were in the advanced class.i hated to tell him id been using those machines since i was about 12 ! hell i was even using the ras,even when the old man wasn t home.how the hell did i survive ? todays kids are so weak.
> 
> - pottz


We didn't have woodworking or metalworking tools when I was a kid other than a few *bandit* style ;-) My woodworking was whittling with a pocket knife my grandparents gave me for Christmas. Responsibilities came early. By the time I started school I fed the calves. It had to be done right. Missing one was not good, but double feeding them gave them the scours and they might die ;-(

I was about 6 or 8 the first time anyone paid me for doing a job. Dad bought hay from a guy named Cherry. He would show up with about 21 tons per delivery. One day they were going to stack it in the haymow. Cherry brought his teenage daughter with a jeep to pull the hay into it. Dad told him it wouldn't work and I should do it with the John Deere. Cherry said that would be too slow. The jeep wouldn't go slow enough to do it without damaging the system. He decided I better do it with the tractor. Things went slick, smooth, and quick. Cherry was so impressed he walked up to the tractor and handed me $5 when we finished. I was shocked. I had never had a $5 bill before ;-))

Cherry's wife helped them hauling hay. She was bigger and huskier than the guys. They hauled high-quality hay from dryland farms in Fairfield. The bales were heavier than what we grew irrigated. Loading the trucks they had an elevator with a small gas engine on it. If the bales were not gently set on the elevator, it would kill the engine. A guy that worked for them told us one day his wife was the only one that could reliably gently sit the bales on the elevator. One hot afternoon she got too hot and took her blouse off. He wanted to laugh but knew she could kick his rear-end if he did. Pretty soon she got hotter and took her bra off. He said he had a tough time keeping from laughing, but he didn't want her kicking his rear end ;-))

When I was 12 mom and dad took the only vacation they had all the time I was growing up. They were on a road trip to northern Idaho. I was supposed to help my cousin doing the milking and chores. He was 18 and going to graduate from high school in a few days. The first evening he did not show up. Unbeknown to me they were moving things for graduation at the high school. He fell off the back of the pickup and broke his collar bone. After a while, I decided I had better do the milking. Nobody ever came or said a word. I found out he had a broken collar bone at school the next day. I stayed home by myself that week did the milking and feeding, and got myself to school. When dad got home and found out my cousin never showed up and I did the milking that week, he decided I could be his milkmaid ;-) I was until I got a job the year I graduated. He milked in the morning and I did it at night after I got home from the other job.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Catching up on comments for my day…*
> 
> Pottz- nice Beagle story. *What sounds do Duck's make when someone takes its VINO*…..
> 
> DS- I almost had the deal but I wanted shipping and handling…. [:>{
> 
> Top-Max I enjoyed your criticism response.
> 
> DS- "Sexism in cabinetry I guess…" * $$$$$$$$*
> 
> Bandit- good to hear…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> you take a ducks vino and you wont hear much due too the ringing in your ears and the severe pain from lacerations ! thats if your conscious ?
> 
> - pottz


*BANG!*


> DW what are you teaching pre k?
> 
> Can you get any good lumber from the leaners Gunny?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> yeah im curious too,what grade level are you teaching at ? not trying to put you down,i admire what your doing.
> 
> - pottz


*BULL'*... He's going back to learn!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Interesting discussion last night.

Topa - man you where the good son. (as is Gunny w his mom)

Potz your dog story w the toys is fascinating to me.

BTW Peg has taken a turn for the worse. Infections, Pneumonia, Sepsis she is not out of the woods by a long shot.

Home alone today w the dawg. Shop time.

BTW found a festool dealer in town, this could be trouble. Picked up the ETS 125 on Tuesday. (love it) apparently I now will buy all of their sanders as an addiction?

Corelz good ones.

Moke what potz said - just do it.

We had woodshop in JHS and HS - I took woodshop in summer school too. Mr. Frank left me in charge of 10yr olds when he left the class, saying " here is the power shut off if something goes bad" I built a chest of drawers that summer. It was crappy . I whish I took metal and auto shop as well.

may scramble up some eggs

Have a good one.


----------



## bandit571

Way too early in the morning…Uncle Charles (Horse) decided it was time to get up out of bed….

Had Industrial Arts classes for 4 years in high school….Wood Shop, Metal Shop ( sucked at welding)Mechanical Drawing….Still have the Ball Pean Hammer I turned on the old Rockwell Metal Working lathe. All power tools were supplied by the local ( Bellefontaine, OH) Rockwell factory….

Had a written test to pass one year..a series of wood joints that had to be drawn out, and MADE with just hand tools. Even had to go to a Tool Crib, sign out the tools for the class each day, and return to the crib at the end of the class.

Late 60s..graduated in 71…..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... BTW found a festool dealer in town, this could be trouble. Picked up the ETS 125 on Tuesday. (love it) apparently I now will buy all of their sanders as an addiction?...
> - Peteybadboy


Their belt sander with the base 








is great, but it's hard to go past the 150mm *ROTEX* with the "taming" duckbill....

Then you gotta get a *Domino*... and…


----------



## 987Ron

Late morning all, back from the Dr. office. Got my booster jab. No problems so far.

DW: The best to you on the teaching. Always seemed to me the teacher often learned more than the students. I taught a few driving survival courses for teens that just got their licenses. I leaned a lot and it was fun seeing them become better. Same with some business related courses we put together. I leaned a lot as the teacher.

Had woodworking in Jr. high. Built a small padded stool, tapered legs. Argued with the shop teacher on how to do the upholstery. From the time that I was a tot hung around my grandfathers upholstery shop. Wanted to do it his way, not the cover the plywood way. Shop teacher won. 
Had metal shop in Jr. high as well, small tin spice rack and some foundry work as well. Later in HS had a automotive class was disappointed as we spent more time checking tools in and out than doing any work. Had a home ec. class for boys. Sew on buttons, cooking, was fun. All this and still had time for math, algebra, drafting, english, history, biology, physics and goofing off. Senior year only went to school in the morning. Afternoons worked in the mapping, survey dept of Phillips Pet. Co. Summer was spent on survey crew with PP Co. and doing well spotting on maps. Did find time to chase the girls, hunting and cars.

Cars and girls kinda went together back then.

Shop time …. have a great day what is left of it.


----------



## 987Ron

Lazy old man here. Tired of cranking the router lift up to change a bit and then crank it back down to the right height. This was the old way"










The new powered lift, push the handle and it powers up to change a bit and push again and power it down. So easy. Faster. Just use the hex driver and away it goes. Best of all already had all the pieces. The driver locks when off so the final close adjustment of the bit height is easily done manually. What a genius I am. 
Everybody else probably already thought of this years ago. I'm slow.
Ryobi battery powered screw driver….aka Ryobi power router table lift crank.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* Most of the kids I grew up with worked on their dad's farm. Probably be child abuse today ;-))

Our only shop class was agriculture class. Woodworking was rafter cutting and using the framing square to figure out how to do it. I used to ask carpenters if they knew how to read the scales on their framing squares back when they were common on jobs. They always said no. I asked if they wanted me to teach them. They said no again. Then I would mention being a journeyman carpenter is required to become an apprentice electrician ;-))

Ag class we learned blacksmithing, arc welding, acetylene welding and cutting, mechanical for engines, pretty much everything to maintain farms and equipment. We had to bring in projects. I don't know why, but I seemed to have a natural ability to weld vertically and in areas that could not be seen. That came in handy in the trade. I wasn't a certified welder, but lots of times were had to weld hangers for running conduit on steel columns. When I did the king County Jail project when we found marijuana in our tools and materials storage area, the whole cell block was steel. I was the only one of 3 of us that could weld the conduit hangers and light fixture hangers on the ceiling. That wasn't any fun ;-(( I don't mind vertical, but overhead sucks ;-(( One kid brought in a farm truck to cover the bed with sheet metal for a project. He welded continuous seams and it was a warped mess ;-((

Just got back from Doc. They are still working on BP. I keep telling them to write a prescription to the chity to enforce fire, propane, and structural codes. Surviving a vapor explosion uninjured because I was knowledgeable and aware makes for a lot of stress and anxiety when the Wicked Witch of the West we have for a mayor refuses to enforce propane and fire codes maximizing the risks of neighborhood destruction. The idiot that owns the place is a licensed general contractor. Everyone in the state should be concerned the state licenses anyone who would build concrete walls and illegal retaining walls without any embedded foundation. Barbers and hairdressers have to meet requirements to be licensed, but not that idiot. I knew a Russian on a job and have talked to a guy that traveled Asia for the state department. They both said many of the communist imports into the melting pot are dangerous. Human life has no value in those countries so there are no safety standards. That is why we see all the videos of ridiculous traffic accidents from those countries.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Ron, that does look faster but using a Ryobi on an Incra is kinda like putting Yugo parts on a Porsche.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Duck, the 150 rotex is calling my name. I already have the Domino 700. and TS 75 track saw w CT 26 vac.

Bandit I took Mechanical and Architectural drawing in H.S as well. I use those skills a lot.

Big Block - thought of you. (I think you live in S.C.) My bro in law lives in Greenville. I checked Craigs list yesterday there, an old work bench was for sale at 100 bucks! Could not get my bro in law to go get it. The seller said he had a lot of interest. Ya think?

Ron smart idea on the lift. Nice fence! I put the Woodpeckers micro adjuster on my fence and love it! 130 bucks a no brainer.

Topa all that in your area growing up makes sense. Wife making burgers for dinner. Time to pour.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Box for Children's Hosp auction, made some progress.

I put the splines in but thought I snap a few in the past. Took out the dremel and used a real thin blade. Cut the splines sweet, way quicker and worked better (no snapping) than a with a small back saw.

Sides are babinga, maple splines, walnut top. Think I will use a hand plane to chamfer the walnut lid. Used Spanish cedar for the bottom, smells great!


----------



## 987Ron

DW, anxious to hear how your return to the class room went. Have enough left to tell us? Again respect for doing it.

BBYeti: Yugo parts on a Porsche? What brand would be appropriate for the lift.? Festool make a hex driver?

Petey: The fence is an Incra had it a long time. Love the repeatable positioning. Use it for dovetails and box joints etc. Never sorry I bought it. Even have put in the table saw to cut thin or progressive sized pieces.


----------



## moke

Hey DUCK….
Did you see our favorite brand got dissed? WTH?

Ron…Proud of you!!! Good idea!

Petey--You going to get that Rotex? I was planning on that after the first of the year. Going to get that systainer for disc storage soon.
What wood are you using for the splines?










Still don't have the top yet, but got the bench in place. Really like it. Phase 2 will be drawers this winter.
Also DW got the tires on the BS…not nearly as bad as I remembered.


----------



## pottz

mike,petey if you guys plan on getting a rotex first check out the bosch get75-6n i did a review on it.it's a lot cheaper than the festool and is just as good doing what it does.i read lots of reviews some from pro's using it all day and they said it was equal too the festool.so you can spend over 600 for the green or save some green and get the bosch for about 300 ?


----------



## bandit571

Managed to sneak off to the shop for a little bit…paying the price for that now. 2 block planes have been cleaned up, and a pair of squares….saw a Brown Recluse go running across the floor…it was too quick for me to stomp on.


----------



## moke

Thanks Pottzy….I'll look into it….maybe it will deescalate the whole Festool debacle….lol


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - 987Ron


... and replace thoise wrenches with an Eliminator Chuck.


> Hey DUCK….
> Did you see our favorite brand got dissed? WTH?
> - moke


With your *125* the humble *Ryobi* may have to take back seat… however, the *yeti* may have been out in the snow for too long and got a *big block* of brain freeze.

Like your display stand… that green really makes a statement…



> mike,petey if you guys plan on getting a rotex first check out the bosch get75-6n…
> - pottz


Not gonna get into a pissing contest with *pottzy* again, as I haven't tried the cheap Bos*¢*h… much like all those that say the Bos*¢*h's as good as the Fe*$*tool, haven't tried a Fe*$*tool as they're all blinded by their tight arses.
Though it's not worth the price difference (even if it was immaginable to ignore the better performance) the cords are interchangeable if you use the same vac for both sanders… Bottom line is…

an overhead duck can outdo a grounded beagle,








... *I lied!*


----------



## moke

> Not gonna get into a pissing contest with *pottzy* again, as I haven t tried the cheap Bos*¢*h… much like all those that say the Bos*¢*h s as good as the Fe*$*tool, haven t tried a Fe*$*tool as they re all blinded by their tight arses.
> Though it s not worth the price difference (even if it was immaginable to ignore the better performance) the cords are interchangeable if you use the same vac for both sanders… Bottom line is…
> 
> an overhead duck can outdo a grounded beagle,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... *I lied!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


That is hilarious!!!


----------



## 987Ron

Duck: The Eliminator Chuck… Thanks for the suggestion, I will stick with he factory 2 wrench system. 5 routers save my money for a Festool electric screwdriver if they ever bring one out. Bosch has one, made in China however.


----------



## pottz

> - 987Ron
> 
> ... and replace thoise wrenches with an Eliminator Chuck.
> 
> Hey DUCK….
> Did you see our favorite brand got dissed? WTH?
> - moke
> 
> With your *125* the humble *Ryobi* may have to take back seat… however, the *yeti* may have been out in the snow for too long and got a *big block* of brain freeze.
> 
> Like your display stand… that green really makes a statement…
> 
> mike,petey if you guys plan on getting a rotex first check out the bosch get75-6n…
> - pottz
> 
> Not gonna get into a pissing contest with *pottzy* again, as I haven t tried the cheap Bos*¢*h… much like all those that say the Bos*¢*h s as good as the Fe*$*tool, haven t tried a Fe*$*tool as they re all blinded by their tight arses.
> Though it s not worth the price difference (even if it was immaginable to ignore the better performance) the cords are interchangeable if you use the same vac for both sanders… Bottom line is…
> 
> an overhead duck can outdo a grounded beagle,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... *I lied!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


duckie you seem too forget,i own a couple festools my feathered friend.and a duck that goes up must come down to a hungry sharp toothed beagle-lol.


----------



## CWWoodworking

I used to think ryobi were ok for the price. But lately I haven't had very good luck. 3 tools crapped out.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Here's a pic to show how ridiculous a 72" square coffee table is. The table top in front is 40×80. I'll get a better pic before they ship it.


----------



## pottz

> Here's a pic to show how ridiculous a 72" square coffee table is. The table top in front is 40×80. I'll get a better pic before they ship it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


well if you live in a 10k sq ft house and your family room is 3k i guess it wouldn't seem so big ?


----------



## CWWoodworking

I guess. I'm gonna ask the delivery guys to take a pic if they put it in a home. I think it's going to up state New York


----------



## corelz125

The tables are finished? Shop looks good Mike. There's a lot of green in that one corner.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> The tables are finished?
> - corelz125


No just waiting to get block polished. Then finish.

The guy that runs the stroke sander is 78! He is a master of the stroke sander. Crazy good. Of course he's been running one for 30 years.


----------



## pottz

> The tables are finished? Shop looks good Mike. There s a lot of green in that one corner.
> 
> - corelz125


not my favorite shade of green though ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Great looking box Petey.

I like the idea of the Ryboi screw gun to raise and lower your router table Ron. I went slightly different route and made a dedicated router table that is mounted in a drawer of a cabinet. For my lift I used a Lab Lift.

Lab lift

Hand crank gives 4 to 1 ratio for turning so goes up and down fairly quickly.










More pictures here: https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/408750


----------



## moke

Gunny, I have a second router table that I rarely use. I am hestiant to spend that amount of cash for a lift when I have a table and lift set up very nice. But lately I have been working on the second table. I looked at those lifts on Amazon not knowing you had already solved the problems…...I need to do some measuring to see if that will work in my cabinet…..good idea man!!!

Cww- the duck and I joke around a lot about Ryobi. First of all Ryobi is made by the TTI corp….as is Milwaukee…..I love to point that out to the Milwaukee fan clubs. Drives them nuts. I have two ways of looking at it. I really don't think Ryobi is a good idea for the guy making his living at this. I think the durability is not as great as Dewalt or Milwaukee. However…...for me who doesn't use them everyday they work just fine…. or even a different way of looking at it for pros, is how many Ryobi drill drivers can you have for the price of one Milwaukee? Just a thought from a longtime business man. The thing is Ryobi makes 225 tools that fit the same battery. And that battery fits tools twenty five years old. No one else can say that. Some of the tools are awesome…some not so much. I look around at sales and ebay and deal wiki, and have found unbelievable deals. I also have the 40 volt system. I have around 80 different tools now. 12 are the old blue, and some of them were not so good, but now with the lithium batteries over the old yellow, have brought new life to them. We had a wind storm 5 years ago that blew down a tree in my yard. I fought with my gas chain saw, and gas blower to start. I hate pulling those little pulls to have them not start. I now have battery operated chain saw, and pole saw, mower and on and on. I still have a gas tractor and a larger chain saw…....You just have to keep in mind what they are and use them accordingly. So the Duck and I are not fooled by the quality. We are just giving the beagle boy some grief, cause if he ever picked one up his hand would burn…..or turn the wrong shade of green as the paint came off, or maybe he would become impotent…...lol
Those table are really cool…good job.

Also….I never said this before…I have 5 or 6 Makita cordless tools. Sorry Duckster!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny, I have a second router table that I rarely use. I am hestiant to spend that amount of cash for a lift when I have a table and lift set up very nice. But lately I have been working on the second table. I looked at those lifts on Amazon not knowing you had already solved the problems…...I need to do some measuring to see if that will work in my cabinet…..good idea man!!!
> 
> - moke


I also have a table saw mounted router table. Works great and is easier to do larger pieces on. The idea with having my 2nd one was to have a roundover bit set up for a typical 3/4 board. Lot less time on set up and such. Plus it can be put away which saves space. Took me some time to develop the design and I had a lot of input from people on another site as I did the build,. End result has been far better than I had imagined. Worth looking into.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Pete, any thoughts????


----------



## moke

> Gunny, I have a second router table that I rarely use. I am hestiant to spend that amount of cash for a lift when I have a table and lift set up very nice. But lately I have been working on the second table. I looked at those lifts on Amazon not knowing you had already solved the problems…...I need to do some measuring to see if that will work in my cabinet…..good idea man!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> I also have a table saw mounted router table. Works great and is easier to do larger pieces on. The idea with having my 2nd one was to have a roundover bit set up for a typical 3/4 board. Lot less time on set up and such. Plus it can be put away which saves space. Took me some time to develop the design and I had a lot of input from people on another site as I did the build,. End result has been far better than I had imagined. Worth looking into.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Oh man gunny….now I've got a project! LOL That sounds cool….set up for round overs….great idea!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I was on a job where the general contractor kept his tools in new condition. Their table saw was in the way of where I needed to put my ladder. I started to move it. They came over and said they would move it. I said it's not a big deal I don't mind. They said they have to be very careful with it. They are returning it when the job is done. These days when the customer is always right and everything is returnable it is easy to keep tools new.

Same with materials. At one of my last jobs before I retired I needed about 35 feet of 10-2 Romex. I got a 50-foot piece from Lowes. It was only 30 feet long. Obviously, someone needed 20 feet, bought 50 feet, used 20 feet, and got all their money back.

About a month ago I was at Lowes self-checkout. When a spot opened, I went to it. The guy had just put his card in the system, picked up his stuff, and left. The screen said card rejected. There are lots of ways to save and buck and keep tools in top shape when the customer is always right.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Also….I never said this before…I have 5 or 6 Makita cordless tools. Sorry Duckster!
> - moke


NO apology needer *mokey*.

Must admit I have most brands of tools available in Australia (we have less variety) except any corded ones that cordless is available and just/nearly as *gruntable*. Fe*$*tool, if available, is my *go to*, however, selection is limited…
If no Fe*$*tool and I want serious, I opt for *Milwaukee* and *Ryobi* for those occasional quirky tools that no one else makes… Like you *moke* (I think), I have a ********************load of batteries which make *Ryobi* economical for me. All my bull********************, not tools but the activity *gardening* are the *36V* (apparently you *Yankees* have to upmarket that to *40V*... same battery, different tag)... cept the ride-on, being *48V*... which is a fun activity after a gutful of vino… silently hooning down the footpath scaring the *bjesus* out of little old ladies taking their *shih tzu* for the complimentary crapping in the street.

*pottzy*, I even own some Bosch, that I bought many years ago. This one








(my very first mini impact), has actually endured, though it certainly hasn't been overused… so all I can honestly vouch for is it's *rust proof*!
Furthermore, I bough it in 2007 at "Fe*$*tool prices",








before the brand went from Bo*$*ch to Bos*¢*h!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Oh man gunny….now I ve got a project! LOL That sounds cool….set up for round overs….great idea!
> - moke


A cordless *Ryobi* trimmer is the ideal candidate… for 1/2" or less round overs. I have a couple of the old style permanently mounted with the smaller (1/8" and 1/4") round overs… changing bits suck… 
BTW, the latest *R trimmer* with the *micro adjustment* rocks… no pissant *rack and pinion* hit and miss adjuster.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Oh man gunny….now I ve got a project! LOL That sounds cool….set up for round overs….great idea!
> 
> - moke


Serious time saver.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke the splines are maple. As usual on the Rotex I will delay and then buy one at some point. I will check out the Pottz review. Systainer for the sand paper? I just looked it up, I should have bought that! I bought 2 boxes of 120 & 150 and that was half$ of the systainer with all those grits.

Gunny - my wife is a golfer as well. No issues unless there is a dinner party at our house - then I get a to do list.

CWW impressive table!

I have a 52" fence on my table saw. Thinking of putting a router table in the wing. would save a lot of space.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Big Block - thought of you. (I think you live in S.C.) My bro in law lives in Greenville. I checked Craigs list yesterday there, an old work bench was for sale at 100 bucks! Could not get my bro in law to go get it. The seller said he had a lot of interest. Ya think?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I've never turned an enabler away, I'm always looking for a deal. I just don't have hardly anymore room in my garage becasue of all the "deals" I've found. I'm in Spartanburg so Greenville is typically only 1/2 hour away unless someone does something stupid on I-85 backing up traffic for miles then it can be quite a bit longer.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all,,,, haircut day it is national hair day, and national homemade cookie day. I work for cookies.

Havea goodone in a hurry


----------



## 987Ron

Hair cut done, I can see again. While waiting for the haircut the paper had an article that our county has only 36% of the population having gotten a one or two shot vaccination. The Univ. here doesn't help hardly at all to encourage vacs with the students. Does offer the staff $200 to get vaccinated. Walmart here gives an employee $80 to get the shots. Both cases the shots are free. The old Bubba's "Ain't gonna let them Gobbernmunt folks tell me what to do, no sir ree"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Glued up edge banding on last top


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Topomax.

Anything wrong with this wiring set up?


----------



## 987Ron

either switch turns both lights on? Both switches need to be off to turn lights off.??


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> either switch turns both lights on? Both switches need to be off to turn lights off.??
> 
> - 987Ron


Each switch turns on only one light. Am making sure it's okay to feed both lights from single wire. Potential code check later so gotta get it right.


----------



## moke

Hey Petey-Topa- Duckman…
I just ordered one of those systainers for the 125mm discs….it was 72.00 on amazon. It will be here next week, I let you know what I think of it…
It had the wrong photo attached to it…so it was confusing


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topomax.
> 
> Anything wrong with this wiring set up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Looks good. 20 amps require #12 wire. When routing the wiring, the neutral is now required to pass through the switch box and all circuit conductors are required to be in each cable.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey Petey-Topa- Duckman…
> I just ordered one of those systainers for the 125mm discs….it was 72.00 on amazon. It will be here next week, I let you know what I think of it…
> 
> - moke


They look good to me. I thought they come with the sander. ?? Maybe that was just an option I saw?


----------



## moke

No Topa, the sander comes with the systainer for it, but this one holds the discs only…
Like 500 of them…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Topomax.
> 
> Anything wrong with this wiring set up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Looks good. 20 amps require #12 wire. When routing the wiring, the neutral is now required to pass through the switch box and all circuit conductors are required to be in each cable.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thanks. I only use 12 guage, no a fan of the 14 guage stuff. I like to expand so better to be more than less. LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Topomax.
> 
> Anything wrong with this wiring set up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Looks good. 20 amps require #12 wire. When routing the wiring, the neutral is now required to pass through the switch box and all circuit conductors are required to be in each cable.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I'm a cabinet maker so excuse me if I know not what I'm talking about.
Doesn't the neutral have to be separate for light 1 and light 2? looks like if they are tied together both lights would come on when you turned on the switch??


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m a cabinet maker so excuse me if I know not what I m talking about.
> Doesn t the neutral have to be separate for light 1 and light 2? looks like if they are tied together both lights would come on when you turned on the switch??
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


The neutral wires for the lights have to be wired in parallel. If they are in series neither light will come on, they will only get 60 volts each instead of 120 volts. That is a "general idea" generic diagram, not every wire termination


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Topomax.
> 
> Anything wrong with this wiring set up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Would be better out of cables than paper.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> I m a cabinet maker so excuse me if I know not what I m talking about.
> Doesn t the neutral have to be separate for light 1 and light 2? looks like if they are tied together both lights would come on when you turned on the switch??
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> The neutral wires for the lights have to be wired in parallel. If they are in series neither light will come on, they will only get 60 volts each instead of 120 volts. That is a "general idea" generic diagram, not every wire termination
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thanks Topa


----------



## Peteybadboy

BigBlock, sis and bro in law in Greenville county near Simpsonville. He belongs to the Woodworking Guild. Amazing place. So they must be close to you.

Moke the Sand paper Systainer from Festool is about 200 bucks. You got a deal. I will look for the same. I don't trust Amazon to deliver the real thing. Hope you get the real thing.

Put a coat on several projects today after golf. Shot 79 lost a buck.

Shop time tomorrow!

Have a good night all .


----------



## 987Ron

> I m a cabinet maker so excuse me if I know not what I m talking about.
> Doesn t the neutral have to be separate for light 1 and light 2? looks like if they are tied together both lights would come on when you turned on the switch??
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> The neutral wires for the lights have to be wired in parallel. If they are in series neither light will come on, they will only get 60 volts each instead of 120 volts. That is a "general idea" generic diagram, not every wire termination
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Thanks Topa
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


 Used a 9 v, battery two on/off switches, two short strip lights. Wired it as the diagram, no ground. worked fine, each switch controlled one light. No dimming. My initial thought was wrong. The wiring works, code?


> 120


? Not an electrician.


----------



## 987Ron

DW two days of classroom, are you alive? how was the return? curious?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m a cabinet maker so excuse me if I know not what I m talking about.
> Doesn t the neutral have to be separate for light 1 and light 2? looks like if they are tied together both lights would come on when you turned on the switch??
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> The neutral wires for the lights have to be wired in parallel. If they are in series neither light will come on, they will only get 60 volts each instead of 120 volts. That is a "general idea" generic diagram, not every wire termination
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Thanks Topa
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


U R welcome. I should add if anyone experiences neutral or grounding problems they are the most difficult to troubleshoot. Most electricians do pretty well installing but finding trouble is a whole new ball game.

The most common issue people notice is light bulbs popping when they turn them on or light loads like electronics burn up. The problem is they are receiving voltage as high as 200 volts when they series with a heavier load such as the refrigerator motor. The problem is loose neutral and grounding connections allowing the voltage to float. Quite frequently it is a power company issue in this area. It can be intermittent as the connections fail. Normally, our power company service people check the voltage at the meter. If two loads are not in series when they check or if the loads are balanced, the voltage will read normal. The best way to troubleshoot it is to unplug every expensive item and use a heavy load such as a heater.

If there is a problem with the grounding of the neutral, plugging in the heater will show a voltage shift is seriesed with a smaller load. If they are on the same phase, neither will work if the neutral is open. The best thing to remember is if your light bulbs pop when turned on, you probably have an open neutral from the power company or a grounding problem at the main service. Ask your electrician if they know about those issues, if not, keep calling until you find one that does.

As an example of how difficult these issues are to identify, I walked into a meeting between the Lazy B maintenance director and the company I subcontracted for. They decided they were going to have me relocate a control panel that the power supply kept burning up in because they decided it burned up because of vibration. They handed me the item and ask for my opinion. It was obvious the thing burned up because of high voltage, not a connection vibrating loose. I asked how long it had been burning up. They said 3 years. I asked when it happened. They said when they test their emergency power system. There electricians and engineers had been puzzling about this for a long time. I told them their problem was not vibration, it is a grounding or neutral connection between that control panel and the next point in the emergency system where another 120-volt device branched off. A couple of days later I saw the maintenance manager walking across the plant and ask him if they found it. They did ;-) Another one I argued with the power company for several weeks. They had transformers on a power pole feeding underground services. They had added a new service and a homeowner began to have problems every time the wind blew. When they finally secured the neutral connections on the pole and solved that one homeowner's problem.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Used a 9 v, battery two on/off switches, two short strip lights. Wired it as the diagram, no ground. worked fine, each switch controlled one light. No dimming. My initial thought was wrong. The wiring works, code?
> 
> 
> 
> 120
> 
> 
> 
> ? Not an electrician.
> 
> - 987Ron
Click to expand...

No ground is required for 9 volts. The devices should have UL, Canadian Standards, or some other testing laboratory label for safety. Many years ago I was outdoors and had been intermittently using my 35 mm camera with a flash. It was sitting below me with the flash turned on. I began to smell something burning and was looking around. I finally noticed it was the camera flash unit with 4 AA batteries in it. Turning it off did not stop the burning. I tried to take the batteries out but they were so swollen they were locked in place. Glad that happened outdoors rather than when the camera was sitting in the closet with the flash on it ;-((

A couple of years ago Electrical Contractor magazine had an article warning up to 5% of the electrical safety devices imported to the US are counterfeits. Everything is made in China ;-((

That mention of Amazon selling counterfeits cheap reminds me of a shoe company in Britain I believe. There were so many counterfeits sold under their brand name they were nearly bankrupted by people demanding warranty replacements. Amazon says counterfeiting is not their problem, they just supply the sales platform for their customers


----------



## pottz

> DW two days of classroom, are you alive? how was the return? curious?
> 
> - 987Ron


maybe those kids have worn him out-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

It is posts like this that I love- Electricity the stuff that gives our Festools life… Yes, I own one but this is how I use my Systainer-- see next post. * Good job Top Max…*



> I should add if anyone experiences neutral or grounding problems they are the most difficult to troubleshoot. Most electricians do pretty well installing but finding trouble is a whole new ball game.
> 
> The most common issue people notice is light bulbs popping when they turn them on or light loads like electronics burn up. The problem is they are receiving voltage as high as 200 volts when they series with a heavier load such as the refrigerator motor. The problem is loose neutral and grounding connections allowing the voltage to float. Quite frequently it is a power company issue in this area. It can be intermittent as the connections fail. Normally, our power company service people check the voltage at the meter. If two loads are not in series when they check or if the loads are balanced, the voltage will read normal. The best way to troubleshoot it is to unplug every expensive item and use a heavy load such as a heater.
> 
> If there is a problem with the grounding of the neutral, plugging in the heater will show a voltage shift is seriesed with a smaller load. If they are on the same phase, neither will work if the neutral is open. The best thing to remember is if your light bulbs pop when turned on, you probably have an open neutral from the power company or a grounding problem at the main service. Ask your electrician if they know about those issues, if not, keep calling until you find one that does.
> 
> As an example of how difficult these issues are to identify, I walked into a meeting between the Lazy B maintenance director and the company I subcontracted for. They decided they were going to have me relocate a control panel that the power supply kept burning up in because they decided it burned up because of vibration. They handed me the item and ask for my opinion. It was obvious the thing burned up because of high voltage, not a connection vibrating loose. I asked how long it had been burning up. They said 3 years. I asked when it happened. They said when they test their emergency power system. There electricians and engineers had been puzzling about this for a long time. I told them their problem was not vibration, it is a grounding or neutral connection between that control panel and the next point in the emergency system where another 120-volt device branched off. A couple of days later I saw the maintenance manager walking across the plant and ask him if they found it. They did ;-) Another one I argued with the power company for several weeks. They had transformers on a power pole feeding underground services. They had added a new service and a homeowner began to have problems every time the wind blew. When they finally secured the neutral connections on the pole and solved that one homeowner's problem.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

School stories later-- tonight is a Friday with Pottz- In DW's patio were having Coors light and Jersey Mikes


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> It is posts like this that I love- *Electricity* the stuff that gives our Festools life… Yes, *I own one*...
> - Desert Woodworker


No wonder you had to back to school *DW*... I didn't know you could get *'lectricity* individually… but then again, our choices are limited here in Australia… s'pose that's why they let me in.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Systainer use…*










*It houses the Dremmel family…*










*As for the Festool it is out where it should be "working"*










*My sandpaper is Kingspoor disks*
www.klingspor.com


----------



## pottz

> School stories later-- tonight is a Friday with Pottz- In DW s patio were having Coors light and Jersey Mikes
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ill take the jersey,give the coors to the cats.ill bring my own beer.


----------



## pottz

> It is posts like this that I love- *Electricity* the stuff that gives our Festools life… Yes, *I own one*...
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> No wonder you had to back to school *DW*... I didn t know you could get * lectricity* individually… but then again, our choices are limited here in Australia… s pose that s why they let me in.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


and they kick themselves in the ass for doing it im sure.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I didn t know you could get * lectricity* individually… but then again, our choices are limited here in Australia… s pose that s why they let me in.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*Nikola Tesla dreamed of free electricity; what happened?*
https://thefifthestate.com.au/energy-lead/energy/nikola-tesla-dreamed-of-free-electricity-what-happened/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It is posts like this that I love- Electricity the stuff that gives our Festools life… Yes, I own one but this is how I use my Systainer-- see next post. * Good job Top Max…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


U R welcome. U have been warned. Now you know how to save * Festools life… * ;-)))


----------



## moke

DW-That sounds like a dinner for champions…..Mikes and Coors!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> DW-That sounds like a dinner for champions…..Mikes and Coors!!!!!
> 
> - moke


mike…...coors….....really ? no more margs for you ! lol.


----------



## moke

When the defund the cops and whoa is me, crowd came to power, the COPS TV show was shut down. All channels dumoed the reruns. I actually am not a fan of the show….I think it promotes guys/gals showing off for the camera, and some "John Wayne" tactics, but none the less was crappy it was pulled. Fox nation has now picked up the COPS show. Good for them…...Thank you


----------



## moke

> DW-That sounds like a dinner for champions…..Mikes and Coors!!!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike…...coors….....really ? no more margs for you ! lol.
> 
> - pottz


Hey wait…so what beer are you a fan of?


----------



## pottz

> DW-That sounds like a dinner for champions…..Mikes and Coors!!!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> mike…...coors….....really ? no more margs for you ! lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Hey wait…so what beer are you a fan of?
> 
> - moke


good beer !


----------



## pottz




----------



## moke

I have Busch Light in the fridge…...I use it to clean my grills.


----------



## pottz

> I have Busch Light in the fridge…...I use it to clean my grills.
> 
> - moke


thank you for the honesty-lol. ill be honest im not what id call a beer drinker,im more whiskey and wine.for beer i go for a west coast craft called firestone.yes the tire family.or ill go for some of the light mexican beers like modelo.


----------



## moke

I really do drink Coors light longnecks. But I too would rather have rum and diet coke or Jamisons and 7. Beer fills me up so bad. I drink only girly white wines…..my wife is the red drinker. Joel Goot or Josh. 
I actually have some 1st cousins that are Bud distributors for NE Iowa….a huge territory. I like Bud…it doesn't like me, but they don't care…..drink it or die….no thanks…but thus the Busch Light. I buy 3 or 4 cases at once, one single time a year. Most folks around here drink that. 
Margs really are my favorite though. For some reason when I'm grilling though, a beer tastes great!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Not much for beer, but I do enjoy Vodka. Bit of a snob though, I get mine from Ukraine directly. The real stuff, has to be potato based, not grain.


----------



## pottz

i have one whiskey drink everyday,when i get home my wife has my drink at the back door ready.god bless her,i couldn't ask for more.but we mostly drink wine.she drinks mostly chardonnay and i drink white and red,pinot mostly.beer is only about 1% of what i drink or like.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I have Busch Light in the fridge…...I use it to clean my grills.
> 
> - moke


I drink cheap vino to clean out my guts… looking for a suitable vino the clean out my dirty mind.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> I have Busch Light in the fridge…...I use it to clean my grills.
> 
> - moke
> 
> I drink cheap vino to clean out my guts… looking for a suitable vino the clean out my dirty mind.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


it's called a lobotomy duck ! id suggest one!


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


i gotta do it too someone im ticked off with.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I have Busch Light in the fridge…...I use it to clean my grills.
> 
> - moke
> 
> I drink cheap vino to clean out my guts… looking for a suitable vino the clean out my dirty mind.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> it s called a lobotomy duck ! id suggest one!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> When the defund the cops and whoa is me, crowd came to power, the COPS TV show was shut down. All channels dumoed the reruns. I actually am not a fan of the show….I think it promotes guys/gals showing off for the camera, and some "John Wayne" tactics, but none the less was crappy it was pulled. Fox nation has now picked up the COPS show. Good for them…...Thank you
> 
> - moke


We had a show called Washington's Most Wanted for about 15 years. Their efforts broadcasting criminals were responsible for over 1200 being taken into custody from viewer's tips. It disappeared without warning a couple of months ago. I wonder if the left-wing whackos want more elderly ladies to suffer home invasions like this one who got a gun pointed at her head, kicked in the face, and ribs broken Maybe the quotas are out of balance. Can't find enough non-minority criminals to bring proper balance to the broadcasts? Either way, assaulting women over 70 like that should be prosecuted as a hate crime. The lowlives do not have to break their noses and ribs to rob them.

King County Sheriff FB post today about a stolen vehicle. "The 4Runner's 24-year-old driver was booked, for the 8th time, into the King County Jail for multiple felonies." The judge should have him out no later than Monday to continue his career and activates if he wasn't released today. If he couldn't afford bail, the legislature's new laws should have him out on his own recognizance. They have solved the incarceration rate in WA and are cutting the prison budget.

Seattle is a Public Safety Disaster


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all,

Opened up the sliders, nice outside. (but pitch black)

Shop time, then dinner with friends and cards boys v. girls.

But first - shop time. Got some crazy curly maple to make the feet for two boxes.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got in car to go to work. Made it to end of street. Yup, flat tire. Went back home. Got truck. Made to end of street, oops no glasses.

Going to be one of those days.


----------



## bandit571

morning to ya..leave it at that..


----------



## 987Ron

> Not much for beer, but I do enjoy Vodka. Bit of a snob though, I get mine from Ukraine directly. The real stuff, has to be potato based, not grain.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Wife likes the vodka as her drink of the day, must be gluten free (Celiac Sprue disease). Potato Vodka is good. Tito's Vodka from Texas is one we get most often, not potato but gluten free. There are some stories that once the grain is made into vodka it no longer has gluten but whe does not want to find out by drinking it and getting sick.

There are so many kinds of Beer that it is hard for me to understand the statement that I do not like beer. Lots of beers I do not like, but some I do. Flensburger Dunkel or Weissbeir, Franzikaner Weisbeir, Kolsch are all great for me. Sonetimes a Weihenstephan Pilsner, brewery founded in 1064. Cannot go for the hoppy ones, or bitter ales. Like wine so many varities it would be hard to say I do not like wine. Choices abound for all. 20 years ago spend a lot of time in Belize, bars at the marina and on the dive boats had any beer you wanted as long as it was the local Belikens. After a day of diving, hot sun, beautiful ocean, good people, A cold Belikens on the top deck of the boat tasted pretty good.

Have a great day. I get to mow. As the weather cools off it is a good time to check your tire pressures. Cooler temps make pressure a bit lower. Pressure should be tested and adjusted when the tires are cold. Added nearly 4 lbs to the Explorer and 1 1/2 to the P car. P car tires have less volume, low profile.


----------



## 987Ron

DW, oh DW, where are thou saga of the return to the class room? Maybe I missed it. Waiting with bated breath.


----------



## corelz125

I don't like any wine Ron. I've tasted a bunch and to me they all taste the same. My wife doesn't like beer she's tasted a bunch and one or 2 she can tolerate.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

about once per month i do enjoy an ice cold rolling rock use to drink daily MGD longnecks :<))))))

Bud gives me a massive headache :<(((((((


----------



## moke

What do you all think of the Kraft beer that is everywhere? We have a small brewery on every corner. Have of the city is brew master. It just seems so heavy to me….and I am a full blood German. I can remember going ot my Grandparents farm as a small child and in a small room in the barn was Grandpa's beer storage. On a hot day you could hear one blow up every so often. I was not allowed in there. But it was sure ok for gramdma's geese to chase me though!!!


----------



## 987Ron

I have tried a few of the "local Brews" but found them not to my taste. The local breweries to me are just a home brew with a bit more equipment, maybe some knowhow but way behind the German biers that have been making biers for eons, Weihensphan since 1064 or Flensburger since 1888 etc. There is also the German Purity Law, none for the guy on the corner.

Wines also a good Cabernet from a decent Cal. brewer is sure tons better than the Arkansas Muscadine grape wines

Like the tools a Festool or Bosch is so much better than the made in China stuff on Amazon.


----------



## Peteybadboy

As far as beer goes I like Lagers, craft brew, Yuengling, sam adams etc (Vodka and Jonny Black are my drinks of choice) Wine from time to time.

Been working on the Box for the Children's Hospital auction. Here is my progress.



















Cut the box open, sanded the lid and box to take out the wiggle from the T.S. cuts, put on the Brusso hinges and inserted the "indexing" parts (maple when box is open) makes a nice tight fit. Got the Curly maple feet sanded.

I need to go back in the shop and shape the feel to final and glue on. That could be Tuesdays work, I haven't even showed yet, working up a sweat in the shop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Potttz can have all the wine .-)) Coors and Bud give me headaches. Lots of other good beers ;-) A double shot of Black Velvet with a water back will put you in the mood for more fun and games.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DW- SCHOOL UPDATE *
I am one blessed man, I took the job as a favor to admin, I was supposed to cover for the tech teacher who was out for COVID quarantine. Not knowing if she was returning. She is OK and will return after fall break on the 11th. *Halleluja!!! * Yes I did it - up at 5a home by 4p.

The students were great (that is because of my classroom management skills) BUT my body is old and I am handicapped and more importantly I don't have to work for a living. I thank God for giving me the endurance to be back in the classroom and enjoy the future of America (young people).

I will balance my time in the shop and return as a substitute teacher in math and special ed.…


----------



## pottz

> Potttz can have all the wine .-)) Coors and Bud give me headaches. Lots of other good beers ;-) A double shot of Black Velvet with a water back will put you in the mood for more fun and games.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ill take it except for the cheap box wines the duck swills,he can have those.beer is not my go to, ill drink one from time to time but whiskey is more my daily go to.seagrams for mixing or eagle rare and buffalo trace on the rocks.


----------



## pottz

> *DW- SCHOOL UPDATE *
> I am one blessed man, I took the job as a favor to admin, I was supposed to cover for the tech teacher who was out for COVID quarantine. Not knowing if she was returning. She is OK and will return after fall break on the 11th. *Halleluja!!! * Yes I did it - up at 5a home by 4p.
> 
> The students were great (that is because of my classroom management skills) BUT my body is old and I am handicapped and more importantly I don't have to work for a living. I thank God for giving me the endurance to be back in the classroom and enjoy the future of America (young people).
> 
> I will balance my time in the shop and return as a substitute teacher in math and special ed.…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


glad to hear you had a good time and enjoyed the time back.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Our grandson said one of his guys lost an M4 magazine. After Afghanistan he can't figure out what the big deal is ;-)) ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good news *DW*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Thx guys but more shop and school stories coming…*

*SATURDAY catch up in the shop- Laser issues*



















*Excuse me it is something that the Duck will be able to help me with*


----------



## moke

Petey- another beauty! Great job.

Ron- I couldn't agree more with you about Kraft beer. I am amazed that the German Beer has been around 1000 years+! Wow….Is there another business anything that has been around that long and still going? I' am glad you mentioned that!

Topa-Double shot of BV and water?....good lord, why bother with the water? After having three jobs for almost forty years, I am truly a light weight….one of those and I would be face down!

Well guys, I could not believe it but that systainer I ordered of Thursday afternoon came today. I is nice, great price, but I wonder if it is a little smaller? I will do a little write up for us next week. I ordered discs for the 125 and accidentally ordered a 150's…...it's sign don't you think? Maybe in a month or two…..used the 125 today hooked up with the rockler small hook up kit to a craftsman vac…..worked good, I thought…I'm am sure festool purist are having a fit somewhere…...festool to a craftsman? Sacrilege! I guess I don't have those deep pockets!
I also ordered one of those right angle sander attachments…it appears to be well done too. Maybe a bit of overkill, but I really like crisp corners.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa-Double shot of BV and water?....good lord, why bother with the water? After having three jobs for almost forty years, I am truly a light weight….one of those and I would be face down!
> 
> - moke


Mike, They aren't something you drink in large volume. The friend that introduced me to whiskey when I was a teenager opened up his dad's stockpile and we drank samples straight out of the bottle. I didn't know it was normally used with mixers until after my "whiskey" apprenticeship was served and I was a journeyman ;-)) That is ancient history. I haven't touched the stuff since the migraines restarted after cataract surgery.

The afternoon of my introduction I had a date to take a girl on a horseback ride. I rode dad's stud he wanted exercised regularly. He was a Hackney breed. They are small quick horses to pull buggies back in the day before Porches were even dreamed up. He was quick enough to walk out from under an average recreational horseback rider. She had never been on horseback before ;-)) Just getting her on board was a 10-minute chore. Stub was running out of patience if he had any ;-) I don't think riding double behind the saddle was as comfortable as she expected. A few hundred yards were enough of that. I think I was almost sober by the time that was over. ;-)

There was another girl in my class that lived a couple of miles west. She loved horses, but her parents would not let her have one. She was good friends with my cousin Pip-Squeek who lived a half-mile west. She rode a fairly tall horse named Skipper. We would see Skipper galloping towards the barnyard occasionally. We knew Pip-Squeek had fallen off again. I always wondered if the reason Colleen's parents wouldn't let her ride was because Pip-Squeek fell off a lot.


----------



## corelz125

I avoids those craft beers and ipas. I'll drink them if they're cold and there's nothing else but not for me. Becks is no longer made in Germany Anhueser Busch bought them and moved production here. They claim it's the same as before. Some things aren't the same even if it's the same recipe. Pizza and bagels aren't the same away from NY. Modelo is in the fridge now and Shined Bock. Drank a lot of the Trulys this summer.


----------



## CWWoodworking

I stopped drinking couple years ago. Overall it's been a good decision. At times I miss it. Smoking too.

My drink of choice was wine or bourbon.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Question for you hand tool sharpening people. Do you have a dedicated station and what does it consist of?

I am finally getting my lathe up and going and bought a grinder.


----------



## corelz125

Don't have a station. I use tbe worksharp when I need to sharpen I take it out of the cabinet


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron- I am amazed that the German Beer has been around 1000 years+! Wow….Is there another business anything that has been around that long and still going? I am glad you mentioned that!
> 
> - moke


Another company that is over 1000 yrears old I do not know but Beretta is over 500 years old, Guns, Knives. The 500th birthday was not to long ago.


----------



## splintergroup

I resemble that remark Moke!

I have my 125 routed through a Rockler hose, into a mini dust deputy, sucked by a 1970's Craftsman vac 8^)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## 987Ron

DW Glad the teaching was good for you. Applaud the effort and dedication. Keep it up.

Shop time tomorrow but little woodworking. Riding lawn mower starter will not work,,,starter or solenoid? Test both in the am. Replacement of defective pieces will be monday when I can get whatever is needed. While all is apart put in a new carb also. Mover is a 17 year old 22 hp v twin Briggs and Stratton. Not hard to do just not the fun I want. It is easier to get to than on most cars and can do it sitting on a low stool.

Later, dawg out and take it easy till beddie bye.


----------



## pottz

> I resemble that remark Moke!
> 
> I have my 125 routed through a Rockler hose, into a mini dust deputy, sucked by a 1970 s Craftsman vac 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup


you should both be ashamed of your selves.now go stand in the corner and take a time out !


----------



## corelz125

I am a Seenager. (Senior teenager)
I have everything that I wanted as a teenager, only 60 years later.
I don't have to go to school or work.
I get an allowance every month.
I have my own pad.
I don't have a curfew.
I have a driver's license and my own car.
The people I hang around with are not scared of getting pregnant and I don't have acne.
Life is great.
I changed my car horn to gunshot sounds.
People get out of the way much faster now.
Gone are the days when girls used to cook like their mothers.
Now they drink like their fathers.
I didn't make it to the gym today. That makes five years in a row.
I decided to stop calling the bathroom "John" and renamed it the "Jim". I feel so much better saying I went to the Jim this morning.
Old age is coming at a really bad time.
When I was a child I thought "nap time" was a punishment. Now it feels like a small vacation.
The biggest lie I tell myself is… " I don't have to write that down, I'll remember it".
I don't have gray hair… I have "wisdom highlights"! I'm just very wise.
If God wanted me to touch my toes, He would've put them on my knees.
Last year I joined a support group for procrastinators. We haven't met yet.
Why do I have to press one for English when you're just going to transfer me to someone I can't understand anyway?
Of course, I talk to myself. Sometimes I need expert advice.
At my age "Getting Lucky" means walking into a room and remembering what I came In there for.
I have more friends I should send this to, but right now I can't remember their names.
Now, I'm wondering… did I send this to you, or did you send it to me?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Question for you hand tool sharpening people. Do you have a dedicated station and what does it consist of?
> 
> I am finally getting my lathe up and going and bought a grinder.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


No, but then I don't do it very often ;-)


----------



## 987Ron

> Question for you hand tool sharpening people. Do you have a dedicated station and what does it consist of?
> 
> I am finally getting my lathe up and going and bought a grinder.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


No dedicated station, some in a drawer, some on a shelf. Delta 8'" slow speed grinder on a stand. diamond stones and water stones. When, not often enough, I do it it is on the workbench. Big rag, water bottle, black sharpie. about it.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Peteybadboy


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

DW good to hear you have enjoyed the return to the classroom.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Saw this and enjoyed..

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/atm-robbers-blow-themselves-up-while-filming-a-how-to-video-for-other-criminals-at-an-illegal-training-center/ar-AAP4rLn?ocid=msedgdhp&pc=U531


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The price of living near the shore is already high. It's about to go through the roof!? Looks like FEMA is looking to correct the profitability of flood insurance. There was a house in Texas that was flooded about 20 times in 22 years +/- that collected 2 million dollars from flood insurance in the late 1900s. My BIL told me his flooded house was the best investment he ever made. It flooded twice in the first 3 years they lived there and he made more off that insurance than he had paid for the house.

Anyways, I find this very encouraging. If FEMA is starting to address issues and demand responsibility, maybe they will require the chity to enforce codes rather than accommodating greedy developers destroying homes and injuring and killing innocent people for profit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Saw this and enjoyed..
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/atm-robbers-blow-themselves-up-while-filming-a-how-to-video-for-other-criminals-at-an-illegal-training-center/ar-AAP4rLn?ocid=msedgdhp&pc=U531
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I am a Seenager. (Senior teenager)
> I have everything that I wanted as a teenager, only 60 years later.
> I don't have to go to school or work.
> I get an allowance every month.
> I have my own pad.
> I don't have a curfew.
> I have a driver's license and my own car.
> The people I hang around with are not scared of getting pregnant and I don't have acne.
> Life is great.
> I changed my car horn to gunshot sounds.
> People get out of the way much faster now.
> Gone are the days when girls used to cook like their mothers.
> Now they drink like their fathers.
> I didn't make it to the gym today. That makes five years in a row.
> I decided to stop calling the bathroom "John" and renamed it the "Jim". I feel so much better saying I went to the Jim this morning.
> Old age is coming at a really bad time.
> When I was a child I thought "nap time" was a punishment. Now it feels like a small vacation.
> The biggest lie I tell myself is… " I don't have to write that down, I'll remember it".
> I don't have gray hair… I have "wisdom highlights"! I'm just very wise.
> If God wanted me to touch my toes, He would've put them on my knees.
> Last year I joined a support group for procrastinators. We haven't met yet.
> Why do I have to press one for English when you're just going to transfer me to someone I can't understand anyway?
> Of course, I talk to myself. Sometimes I need expert advice.
> At my age "Getting Lucky" means walking into a room and remembering what I came In there for.
> I have more friends I should send this to, but right now I can't remember their names.
> Now, I'm wondering… did I send this to you, or did you send it to me?
> 
> - corelz125


I am wondering too ;-))


----------



## corelz125

Capping windows in aluminum today. Hey DW have any tips for driving those soft aluminum nails? They suck.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Guys, just want to say good night.

DW cool think on teaching. Nice job.

Beautiful outside. Good night. Golf tomorrow.

Pete


----------



## pottz

> I am a Seenager. (Senior teenager)
> I have everything that I wanted as a teenager, only 60 years later.
> I don't have to go to school or work.
> I get an allowance every month.
> I have my own pad.
> I don't have a curfew.
> I have a driver's license and my own car.
> The people I hang around with are not scared of getting pregnant and I don't have acne.
> Life is great.
> I changed my car horn to gunshot sounds.
> People get out of the way much faster now.
> Gone are the days when girls used to cook like their mothers.
> Now they drink like their fathers.
> I didn't make it to the gym today. That makes five years in a row.
> I decided to stop calling the bathroom "John" and renamed it the "Jim". I feel so much better saying I went to the Jim this morning.
> Old age is coming at a really bad time.
> When I was a child I thought "nap time" was a punishment. Now it feels like a small vacation.
> The biggest lie I tell myself is… " I don't have to write that down, I'll remember it".
> I don't have gray hair… I have "wisdom highlights"! I'm just very wise.
> If God wanted me to touch my toes, He would've put them on my knees.
> Last year I joined a support group for procrastinators. We haven't met yet.
> Why do I have to press one for English when you're just going to transfer me to someone I can't understand anyway?
> Of course, I talk to myself. Sometimes I need expert advice.
> At my age "Getting Lucky" means walking into a room and remembering what I came In there for.
> I have more friends I should send this to, but right now I can't remember their names.
> Now, I'm wondering… did I send this to you, or did you send it to me?
> 
> - corelz125


DAMN STRAIGHT !


----------



## pottz

> Saw this and enjoyed..
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/atm-robbers-blow-themselves-up-while-filming-a-how-to-video-for-other-criminals-at-an-illegal-training-center/ar-AAP4rLn?ocid=msedgdhp&pc=U531
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


nice!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Capping windows in aluminum today. Hey DW have any tips for driving those soft aluminum nails? They suck.
> 
> - corelz125


Just from experience, (no internet), I would predrill undersize holes. The proper hammer head and angle on contact will make or bend you. *Afterthought open for comments*- predrill, apply soap to the nail head. Most installer use a staple gun * [:>{*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- box looks good and still praying for Peg.
Bandit- praying for you.

Thx for the teaching encouragement… In the future, I'll post a wake-up off-to-school post. One of the most memorable things was reading Gunny Garge's posts throughout the day.

*School Stories from last week…* The area where I teach is upper-middle-class but regardless of social-economic standing juveniles will act out. Vaping in the bathroom is passe compared to this- I learned about *"Mansion Jumping"* There are a few housing subdivisions in the area large homes small lots. A group sizes up the houses and (most importantly plan a starting house jump over a few then exit) They run the gauntlet finish up and have a good laugh. Foolish Yes, but if you think about the mental planning and execution and not falling off the roof…


----------



## pottz

not sure what you east coasters are doing but nobody installing windows here are using aluminum nails ?


----------



## corelz125

Soap might of helped. Kind of have to go hand nailing with them staples dont look right. Making the bends by hand is tedious having a aluminum brake makes it a lot easier


----------



## corelz125

It's for the capping Pottz not the window install


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- +1 nail heads are much more eye appealing than staples. Let us know…


----------



## pottz

> It s for the capping Pottz not the window install
> 
> - corelz125


right, even then no one here uses aluminum nails.you guys must do things a lot different than we do here ? what material are your windows made of.out here it's mostly vinyl windows,and we do stucco.


----------



## bandit571

Visit to the ER tonight….CT scan of the lower back…..pain pills applied…hurts worse now, than when I first went in their front door…..inflammation of all the hip muscles….next week should be a lot of "fun"...need a nap, right now.

Hell when ya get old, ain't it…...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Phx area aluminum frame and triple Low-E is the going thing for windows..*. Backordered…


----------



## pottz

> Visit to the ER tonight….CT scan of the lower back…..pain pills applied…hurts worse now, than when I first went in their front door…..inflammation of all the hip muscles….next week should be a lot of "fun"...need a nap, right now.
> 
> Hell when ya get old, ain t it…...
> 
> - bandit571


sorry to hear bandit,i know my time is coming too.gotta deal with what life gives i guess,what choice do we have ?


----------



## corelz125

On the outside of the window we cover the wood with aluminum


----------



## pottz

> *Phx area aluminum frame and triple Low-E is the going thing for windows..*. Backordered…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


aluminum windows ? that went out here years ago.it's all vynyl now.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Visit to the ER tonight….CT scan of the lower back…..pain pills applied…hurts worse now, than when I first went in their front door…..inflammation of all the hip muscles….next week should be a lot of "fun"...need a nap, right now.
> 
> Hell when ya get old, ain t it…...
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> sorry to hear bandit,i know my time is coming too.gotta deal with what life gives i guess,what choice do we have ?
> 
> - pottz


I thought all you cali peeps took PEDs to impede age. Barry bonds, Stallone, the Arnold.

Sending healing vibes bandit


----------



## corelz125

That's how windows are here. The white is all aluminum


----------



## pottz

> Visit to the ER tonight….CT scan of the lower back…..pain pills applied…hurts worse now, than when I first went in their front door…..inflammation of all the hip muscles….next week should be a lot of "fun"...need a nap, right now.
> 
> Hell when ya get old, ain t it…...
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> sorry to hear bandit,i know my time is coming too.gotta deal with what life gives i guess,what choice do we have ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I thought all you cali peeps took PEDs to impede age. Barry bonds, Stallone, the Arnold.
> 
> Sending healing vibes bandit
> 
> - CWWoodworking


all whimps.i dont need no stinkin ped's !!!!


----------



## corelz125

Windows are vinyl


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Visit to the ER tonight….CT scan of the lower back…..pain pills applied…hurts worse now, than when I first went in their front door…..inflammation of all the hip muscles….next week should be a lot of "fun"...need a nap, right now.
> 
> Hell when ya get old, ain t it…...
> 
> - bandit571


I can't solve your problems but myself and others can pray and think about you and your afflictions. Keep us informed for you are our "Traditional Woodworker"...


----------



## pottz




----------



## pottz

> Windows are vinyl
> 
> - corelz125


wait you just showed a pic and said it's all aluminum?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> - pottz


Lol. Just Pinot noir for you, huh? Lol

In these parts I would say it's 50/50 on windows. Builders still claim that aluminum are better. I think they just like them cause they cost more and they get bigger cut.


----------



## corelz125

The windows themselves are vinyl. The outer part in the pic that is white is the aluminum.


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> Lol. Just Pinot noir for you, huh? Lol
> 
> - CWWoodworking


it is my super power -lol. hey saturday night live season premiere break,back in awhile !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Visit to the ER tonight….CT scan of the lower back…..pain pills applied…hurts worse now, than when I first went in their front door…..inflammation of all the hip muscles….next week should be a lot of "fun"...need a nap, right now.
> 
> Hell when ya get old, ain t it…...
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> *sorry to hear bandit,i know my time is coming too.gotta deal with what life gives i guess,what choice do we have ?*
> 
> - pottz


 Bandit- Our brother got more disabled than before. Myself in the last 18 months, Ron's hip please try to share understanding and hope with others.

PS.

I love your old German sensitivity here * [;>{* to others Pottz's PMs are kind.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That s how windows are here. The white is all aluminum
> 
> - corelz125


*+1 A back east home and the Dire wolf…* Stay healthy and respond when the horn sounds…


----------



## pottz

ok im back.well as far as german sensitivity,thank you dw,were not well known or that,maybe because im only 75% german ive got a soft spot.im working on getting rid of that weakness-lol. let us all give a prayer for bandit in this time of struggle guys,just hope you never need deal with it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ok im back.well as far as german sensitivity,thank you dw,were not well known or that,maybe because im only 75% german ive got a soft spot.im working on getting rid of that weakness-lol. let us all give a prayer for bandit in this time of struggle guys,just hope you never need deal with it.
> 
> - pottz


+1 good night


----------



## pottz

> ok im back.well as far as german sensitivity,thank you dw,were not well known or that,maybe because im only 75% german ive got a soft spot.im working on getting rid of that weakness-lol. let us all give a prayer for bandit in this time of struggle guys,just hope you never need deal with it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 good night
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw you want a tuck in from the pottz bud ?


----------



## 987Ron

Slept a bit late this am. Up and about. waiting for the coffee

went out to consider my steps on the Lawn Mower repair. Had figured it was the starter or the starter solenoid. Had removed the air shroud and hood last night. To get to the solenoid the battery and its mount needed to be removed, solenoid under the battery tray. Discovered the positive wire to the battery was a bit loose when I went to remove it. Tightened it 1/4 turn of the bolt and lo and behold everything worked.
Sometimes the simplest things are the answer, I jumped ot something more complex.

Age, pain, and suffering….all related. Modern medicine is sure better for us than what was. At 83 have been pretty fortunate. Genes ? Not sure as parents and grandparents had a lot more issues. We all age differently.
My answer has been to keep doing what I can, take care of the issues, and do not let it become my life. Hip has not been a big deal lately, still something. Hip specialist app. Wed. At this time replacement is not immediate.

Have a great day…..I get to put the lawn mower back together and go mow what I did not finish yesterday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning… I missed out on a tuck-in from Pottz [:>{


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

Duke up date:
Last night 2am or so, a howl, followed by another from the crate. Wife got up and let him out, he headed to the back door, and out to the yard and pooped, diarrhea. Then back to the crate for the remainder of the night. For a dog that 4 months earlier was not very house trained that was great.

Two days ago wife had 4 small steaks on the kitchen counter to cook for dinner. Turned her back for an instant. On returning to the steaks one was missing and Duke had left the kitchen. Guess he figured there are only 3 humans in the house and 4 steaks, I will take mine very rare and now.


----------



## corelz125

Who can resist a good steak.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Who can resist a good steak.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## corelz125

Petey and Pottz ive done more masonry work the past few years than woodwork. This is patio and behind my back door.


----------



## corelz125

Half of the patio is 2" thick granite. Some of the stone was reclaimed. Most of them had to be cut. Went 10" down then 4" of gravel then 4" of concrete. I set the stone in mortar.


----------



## pottz

> Half of the patio is 2" thick granite. Some of the stone was reclaimed. Most of them had to be cut. Went 10" down then 4" of gravel then 4" of concrete. I set the stone in mortar.
> 
> - corelz125


looks good, and a lot of hard work.


----------



## corelz125

Last year was rebuilding this retaining wall. It was dry stacked field stone. Dug it out took all the stone out. Poured a footing then reset all the stone in mortar.
Before and after.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Capping windows in aluminum today. Hey DW have any tips for driving those soft aluminum nails? They suck.
> 
> - corelz125


i already had some GR8 LUCK by hitting an awl first to start a nice hole before driving nails :<)))))))


----------



## moke

> I resemble that remark Moke!
> 
> I have my 125 routed through a Rockler hose, into a mini dust deputy, sucked by a 1970 s Craftsman vac 8^)
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> you should both be ashamed of your selves.now go stand in the corner and take a time out !
> 
> - pottz


Pottzy, can I come out of the corner yet? I have to use the "Jim"



> I am a Seenager. (Senior teenager)
> I have everything that I wanted as a teenager, only 60 years later.
> I don't have to go to school or work.
> I get an allowance every month.
> I have my own pad.
> I don't have a curfew.
> I have a driver's license and my own car.
> The people I hang around with are not scared of getting pregnant and I don't have acne.
> Life is great.
> I changed my car horn to gunshot sounds.
> People get out of the way much faster now.
> Gone are the days when girls used to cook like their mothers.
> Now they drink like their fathers.
> I didn't make it to the gym today. That makes five years in a row.
> I decided to stop calling the bathroom "John" and renamed it the "Jim". I feel so much better saying I went to the Jim this morning.
> Old age is coming at a really bad time.
> When I was a child I thought "nap time" was a punishment. Now it feels like a small vacation.
> The biggest lie I tell myself is… " I don't have to write that down, I'll remember it".
> I don't have gray hair… I have "wisdom highlights"! I'm just very wise.
> If God wanted me to touch my toes, He would've put them on my knees.
> Last year I joined a support group for procrastinators. We haven't met yet.
> Why do I have to press one for English when you're just going to transfer me to someone I can't understand anyway?
> Of course, I talk to myself. Sometimes I need expert advice.
> At my age "Getting Lucky" means walking into a room and remembering what I came In there for.
> I have more friends I should send this to, but right now I can't remember their names.
> Now, I'm wondering… did I send this to you, or did you send it to me?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> DAMN STRAIGHT !
> 
> - pottz


Corelz--I read this whole thing to the litlle woman…we both laughed out loud, then got quiet, because we know both of us are there!!!


----------



## moke

Ron, What a good dog!!! For some reason when house training a Dog, one minute it's iffy, the next minute they got it!

The steak thing is hilarious. We were having a get together on the next day for ten, in our Party Cove, and the wife was making deviled eggs, She had two large containers with 40 halves. She went to work briefly on the laundry and came back and half of them were gone. They tray was unmoved, there was no sign they ever even been in there. My wife was ticked! Called me in to show me what MY dog had done…..Sophie is a 1 year old Golden, I told Barb, we would see those eggs again, very soon…..she told me I would be cleaning them up, while she makes 20 more eggs. For the record, she wanted a second Dog….


----------



## pottz

> Ron, What a good dog!!! For some reason when house training a Dog, one minute it s iffy, the next minute they got it!
> 
> The steak thing is hilarious. We were having a get together on the next day for ten, in our Party Cove, and the wife was making deviled eggs, She had two large containers with 40 halves. She went to work briefly on the laundry and came back and half of them were gone. They tray was unmoved, there was no sign they ever even been in there. My wife was ticked! Called me in to show me what MY dog had done…..Sophie is a 1 year old Golden, I told Barb, we would see those eggs again, very soon…..she told me I would be cleaning them up, while she makes 20 more eggs. For the record, she wanted a second Dog….
> 
> - moke


ok your back,for now !

the beagle got in the kitchen once and enjoyed a plate of cupcakes.surprising she didn't get sick and make a mess.you know the kind im talkin about-lol.


----------



## splintergroup

BTDT 8^)

My problem was with the a$$ hole cat (now living with our son, who originally found him.

When baking a frozen pizza, I'll stick it into the toaster oven to cool off before cutting.

The cat managed to open the oven door and eat off all the pepperonis. I knew it had to be him, paw licking and face washing, plus the smug look gave him away.


----------



## pottz

> BTDT 8^)
> 
> My problem was with the a$$ hole cat (now living with our son, who originally found him.
> 
> When baking a frozen pizza, I ll stick it into the toaster oven to cool off before cutting.
> 
> The cat managed to open the oven door and eat off all the pepperonis. I knew it had to be him, paw licking and face washing, plus the smug look gave him away.
> 
> - splintergroup


----------



## moke

Hey can anybody remember the name of the foam inserts for precision tools …...raizen? or something similar?


----------



## 987Ron

Dogs can show a bit of remorse if repriimanded cats just show a "screw you" attitude. We have one like that.


----------



## 987Ron

<self delete


----------



## pottz

> Dogs can show a bit of remorse if repriimanded cats just show a "screw you" attitude. We have one like that.
> 
> - 987Ron


thats why i dont have a cat ! but i have a beagle,probably not better lol.


----------



## RichT

> Hey can anybody remember the name of the foam inserts for precision tools …...raizen? or something similar?
> 
> - moke


Kaizen.


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all. time to take the dogs out and then "hit the hay". Tired old man tonight but feeling good with the help of a couple of Kahlua over ice.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hey can anybody remember the name of the foam inserts for precision tools …...raizen? or something similar?
> 
> - moke


Kazien


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... Pottzy, can I come out of the corner yet? I have to use the "Jim".....
> - moke


The *"Jim"* will get you fit, but the *"John"* will get you out of the crap!


> Dogs can show a bit of remorse if repriimanded cats just show a "screw you" attitude. We have one like that.
> - 987Ron


I don't have a pet… I have enough trouble controlling *MY* eating and crapping habits.



> Hey can anybody remember the name of the foam inserts for precision tools …...raizen? or something similar?
> 
> - moke


I pretty sure it's called *foam inserts*.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Dogs can show a bit of remorse if repriimanded cats just show a "screw you" attitude. We have one like that.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I got this in an email today. Looking good and funny, but I doubt I would ever put that much effort into a joke ;-)

https://www.popularwoodworking.com/interviews/jake-cress/?utm_campaign=PWW%20-%20NL%20-%20Sunday%20Newsletter&utm_medium=email&_hsmi=166195996&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-_c92vrHTlJ7vTdhNb4uDEkPALtdI4tjasPYms78xdiQqS0p4sYEIE-oIGVVGkxwELZu79ISqXWgj0A4f8Fq4tNbkTmzQ&utm_content=165567726&utm_source=hs_email


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I got this in an email today. Looking good and funny, but I doubt I would ever put that much effort into a joke ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*I think that this should go to Petey or Bandit for a feasibility study…*


----------



## bandit571

To quote another famous Gunny…" You're so ugly, you could be a Modern Art masterpiece"...

Might be from the fellow that carved table legs to look like carrots?


----------



## pottz

> ..... Pottzy, can I come out of the corner yet? I have to use the "Jim".....
> - moke
> 
> The *"Jim"* will get you fit, but the *"John"* will get you out of the crap!
> 
> Dogs can show a bit of remorse if repriimanded cats just show a "screw you" attitude. We have one like that.
> - 987Ron
> 
> I don t have a pet… I have enough trouble controlling *MY* eating and crapping habits.
> 
> Hey can anybody remember the name of the foam inserts for precision tools …...raizen? or something similar?
> 
> - moke
> 
> I pretty sure it s called *foam inserts*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


no it's raisens man ! you know what it was before it became that cheap swill you drink !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> To quote another famous Gunny…" You re so ugly, you could be a Modern Art masterpiece"...
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> no it s raisens man ! you know what it was before it became that cheap swill you drink !
> 
> - pottz


not quite, *raizen* (the dead) is what I pray for at night when I *"eagerly"* jump into bed on those few occasions.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Moke- does this help?*

*5S Tool Box Shadow Foam Organizers (2 Color) Custom Size (27" x 36", Black Top/Red Bottom)*
https://www.amazon.com/5S-Shadow-Organizers-Custom-Bottom/dp/B077WZCKFW/ref=asc_df_B077WZCKFW/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=242132388719&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=13293431198048176653&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9030040&hvtargid=pla-586455214215&psc=1

AND










https://kaizeninserts.com/products/red-cut-kit-foam-insert-only-for-milwaukee-compact-low-profile-packout-7fa845fe-f862-4252-b47e-6f8ff3d40097

I look forward to seeing what you have planned- please post. And more military pictures…


----------



## pottz

now their is the duck i know and love.the hatred,the negativity ! the resentment for living…..........i feed from it!!!!god bless the duck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> *Moke- does this help?*
> 
> *5S Tool Box Shadow Foam Organizers (2 Color) Custom Size (27" x 36", Black Top/Red Bottom)*
> https://www.amazon.com/5S-Shadow-Organizers-Custom-Bottom/dp/B077WZCKFW/ref=asc_df_B077WZCKFW/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=242132388719&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=13293431198048176653&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9030040&hvtargid=pla-586455214215&psc=1
> 
> AND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://kaizeninserts.com/products/red-cut-kit-foam-insert-only-for-milwaukee-compact-low-profile-packout-7fa845fe-f862-4252-b47e-6f8ff3d40097
> 
> I look forward to seeing what you have planned- please post. And more military pictures…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker












too damn fancy for me,here is my system,your lookin at about 2500 in bridge city tools,maybe more.of course i use mine.show ponies need not apply!!!!!


----------



## moke

> Hey can anybody remember the name of the foam inserts for precision tools …...raizen? or something similar?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Kaizen.
> 
> - Rich


Perfect--it is Kaizen, Thank you Rich!



> *Moke- does this help?*
> 
> *5S Tool Box Shadow Foam Organizers (2 Color) Custom Size (27" x 36", Black Top/Red Bottom)*
> https://www.amazon.com/5S-Shadow-Organizers-Custom-Bottom/dp/B077WZCKFW/ref=asc_df_B077WZCKFW/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=242132388719&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=13293431198048176653&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9030040&hvtargid=pla-586455214215&psc=1
> 
> AND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://kaizeninserts.com/products/red-cut-kit-foam-insert-only-for-milwaukee-compact-low-profile-packout-7fa845fe-f862-4252-b47e-6f8ff3d40097
> 
> I look forward to seeing what you have planned- please post. And more military pictures…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks DW, I am working on 2 T-staks to turn them into "systainers" I am putting my Porter cable sanders into one of them. I had purchased two of them a few years ago and had some equipment for my studio in them. We specialized in large sessions, and that takes lots of equipment. After I retired I sold off all the photographic stuff and I saved everything that mildly resembled a tool use in any way. I have a smaller tstak case that will hold my discs. And if I decide to go the bosch 6" sander instead of the festool…....easy Duckie…...I can have a tstak container instead of a systainer. Thanks for finding that….


----------



## pottz

the time you guys spend cutting out pretty "kaizen" drawer liners ill build a project.if ya want a show shop so be it.id rather do woodworking.just sayin! dont be a hater,later dudes! lol.


----------



## moke

> the time you guys spend cutting out pretty "kaizen" drawer liners ill build a project.if ya want a show shop so be it.id rather do woodworking.just sayin! dont be a hater,later dudes! lol.
> 
> - pottz


Working on my shop is the project…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

As for drawer organization, I believe that Gunny is the "Drawer Meister". Pottz it takes guts to post this…










Respectfully, some drawers should be kept personal. But we could have a secret drawer picture post…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Working on my shop is the project…..
> 
> - moke


----------



## pottz

> As for drawer organization, I believe that Gunny is the "Drawer Meister". Pottz it takes guts to post this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respectfully, some drawers should be kept personal. But we could have a secret drawer picture post…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well then it wouldn't be secret,would it ?


----------



## pottz

> the time you guys spend cutting out pretty "kaizen" drawer liners ill build a project.if ya want a show shop so be it.id rather do woodworking.just sayin! dont be a hater,later dudes! lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Working on my shop is the project…..
> 
> - moke


well mine is too,but it's not the end all.the object is too create something from it ? if that is the idea then keep on keepin on.if not…...well…....enjoy what you have i guess ?


----------



## RichT

> - pottz


Absolutely shameful. That's the workshop equivalent of a drawer full of skid-marked underwear.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> too damn fancy for me,here is my system,your lookin at about 2500 in bridge city tools,maybe more.of course i use mine.show ponies need not apply!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Never seen that many skidmarks on one set of *drawers*...

As for *Bridge City*... you *dare* call me a *RF* (*Rich* (rhymes with) *Trucker*)!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Absolutely shameful. That s the workshop equivalent of a drawer full of skid-marked underwear.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - pottz
> 
> Absolutely shameful. That s the workshop equivalent of a drawer full of skid-marked underwear.
> 
> - Rich


That is work van organization style. No room for Kaziens ;-)) Gotta have tools and materials available to be productive. No memory you better work in a shop, not on customer's site ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz - nice stone work. I built a dry stacked stone wall up in Crotan Falls. Picked all the stones from the hills around the house, every night after work. I was young and stubborn. (ok sill stubborn)

Ron that is a good dawg! Steak did crack me up.

Moke I love deviled eggs too. I have 3 sheets of Kasien foam - if you where here I would give it to you. If I used Kasien foam for my tools I would need a 2nd shop to store it all.

Splint too funny.

Pottz used my Bridge City tools egg beater hand drill to install the hinges on the boxes I am making. (it was a gift) beautiful tool.

You know being a lumber jock has cost a lot - given the tools I see you all have that I must now have. The list is huge!

BTW the girls crushed us yesterday. Playing today w good friends. ( 3 on 3) so not a sanctioned match.

I see the local you pick tomato farm is getting ready to plant- cool weather approaching .

Peg back in the hospital from the rehab place and she is responding to antibiotics.

NY Giants one in OT what? Even the Jets won. now that is crazy stuff.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## 987Ron

Systainer question: If you put all your tools and their accessories in "systainers" would not your workshop look more like a warehouse. Boxes stacked everywhere. Does Festool make a systainer storage holder (Festool Pallet)? Festool Pallet Jack or Festool Forklift for those of you with a big colletion of Festool to move your Festool Pallets?

Petey: I too have increased the want list of tools because of LJs. However at 83 I have to ask myself, will it really be put to use much, I mean how many more years do I have? Like DW doing smaller projects also. I usually can talk myself out of the need, sometimes. Festool sander sounding good, I mean we all have to sand every wood project afterall. Today is National Golf Lover's Day by the way.

Morning all. Off to the big city (Savannah) in a bit. Daughter to the knit store, me to the wood store and the bier store. Beer store I know what I am after, wood store (Case Woodworking) just see what I can find that inspires something and to BS with the owner (they do sell Festool) while I wait for the daughter. She takes longer than me by a big factor.

Later…..Have a good day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….Monday, leave it at that…..grrrr


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy weekend. Worked on Mother's light pole. Garage Engineering at it's best.










Finish work continues on cabinets. Got 2 coats of color on them


----------



## pottz

> too damn fancy for me,here is my system,your lookin at about 2500 in bridge city tools,maybe more.of course i use mine.show ponies need not apply!!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Never seen that many skidmarks on one set of *drawers*...
> 
> As for *Bridge City*... you *dare* call me a *RF* (*Rich* (rhymes with) *Trucker*)!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


lol,the bridge city tools were inherited id never spend that much money on squares and rulers.they are damn well made though.so i will continue to call you a RF duckie.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Pottz,


----------



## GR8HUNTER

? how comes everyone seems fascinated by what's in your drawers Pottz :<)))))))

morning guys


----------



## pottz

> Pottz,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


now sockets are something that need to be organized or you spend more time finding the one you need than using it.even mine are organized.


----------



## sras

Howdy all. Just checking in. >400 posts behind.

We took the trailer out for a week - rained every day but one. Still had fun.

Here is a shot of THE PROJECT that is keeping me busy. Concrete has gone in since this shot.










And a shot of the trench I dug and then back filled. 2 feet deep. Pick axe work for most of it.










Even though I have a general contractor for the structure, concrete, and electrical I'm still handling the outdoor kitchen, sound system, trim work, and screen system. Still keeping me busier than I'd like!


----------



## pottz

> ? how comes everyone seems fascinated by what s in your drawers Pottz :<)))))))
> 
> morning guys
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


could be a fetish ?


----------



## pottz




----------



## bandit571

Meh..it's just one messy drawer?









wait until you got to about 20 drawers….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I have over 300 drawers in shop. No junk drawers allowed. LOL


----------



## 987Ron

Home again, bier fridge stocked. Nothing special from the wood store. Festool inventory was almost zero, did pick up a nice Festool catalog.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got cabinets painted correct color.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, golf lovers day. Did not know that. I shot 79 Gene 71 (man is he good). The festool fork lift is in the works! O might get one of those rolling bases for what I have , really don't plan I getting more. Maybe the Rotex, but the dawg like to buy me tools for birthdays and Christmas so you never know…..

Sras nice project (big one too)

Pottz who was the woodworker that left you those tools?

Gunny cabinets looking good.

Anyone one hear of "In reach storage? - they make a platform that is raised and lowered by what looks like a boat lift motor and steal cables. The idea is no more ladders. 600 lb limit. I have Monster RAX now bolted to the ceiling I have 15" ceilings in my garage. really not safe. inreachstorage.com


----------



## CWWoodworking

> - pottz


Drawers are so 1980. If I never put anything away, i never have to get ir out


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

LOL


----------



## 987Ron

The problem with drawers for storage is every so often a drawer pulled fully open reveals a tool that I didn't know was there or what it does, where it came from or why I have it. I put it back because someday I may need it.


----------



## pottz

> Ron, golf lovers day. Did not know that. I shot 79 Gene 71 (man is he good). The festool fork lift is in the works! O might get one of those rolling bases for what I have , really don t plan I getting more. Maybe the Rotex, but the dawg like to buy me tools for birthdays and Christmas so you never know…..
> 
> Sras nice project (big one too)
> 
> Pottz who was the woodworker that left you those tools?
> 
> Gunny cabinets looking good.
> 
> Anyone one hear of "In reach storage? - they make a platform that is raised and lowered by what looks like a boat lift motor and steal cables. The idea is no more ladders. 600 lb limit. I have Monster RAX now bolted to the ceiling I have 15" ceilings in my garage. really not safe. inreachstorage.com
> 
> - Peteybadboy


those were my dads tools he was a member and got every tool they made automatically.had his initials and number on each one.sadly he collected but never really used any of them.before he passed he told me make sure you save the boxes and certifications so they will be worth more.first thing i did was throw away the boxes and put them in my tool chest-lol.a tool unused is a paper weight.


----------



## pottz

> The problem with drawers for storage is every so often a drawer pulled fully open reveals a tool that I didn t know was there or what it does, where it came from or why I have it. I put it back because someday I may need it.
> 
> - 987Ron


lol-i do the same.i usually will go through every drawer and cabinet a few times a year to help remember all the tools i have.


----------



## moke

Mr Pottzy…I have been doing research between the rotex 150 Festool and the Bosch GET75….Is that the one you have? In all the test youtube's the Bosch is rated equal or superior and its half the price…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Mr Pottzy…I have been doing research between the rotex 150 Festool and the Bosch GET75….Is that the one you have? In all the test youtube s the Bosch is rated equal or superior and its half the price…..
> 
> - moke


That should settle it. Cheapest is best with = or + quality and performance ;-))


----------



## corelz125

Nice project you have there Steve. Petey I don't know how but those dry stack stone walls hold up a long time. This new one I made sure I'll never have to touch it again in my life.


----------



## pottz

> Mr Pottzy…I have been doing research between the rotex 150 Festool and the Bosch GET75….Is that the one you have? In all the test youtube s the Bosch is rated equal or superior and its half the price…..
> 
> - moke


yes.after looking at a bunch of reviews and considering the price it was a no brainer.i just used it to sand down some patio tables,1 large and 3 small in about 15 minutes on turbo.it kicks ass.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Come join me on Wednesday when I win the Powerball… Hurry you still have time to use my numbers and share in the joy of financial freedom. 685 million 3 hours until the drawing…. $2 dollars a little time or you can send the wife out to get it…


----------



## pottz

> Come join me on Wednesday when I win the Powerball… Hurry you still have time to use my numbers and share in the joy of financial freedom. 685 million 3 hours until the drawing…. $2 dollars a little time or you can send the wife out to get it…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


good luck dw ill sit this one out.


----------



## pottz

were enjoying an early light rain right now,but the rare thing is the lightning and thunder.we rarely get thunder storms where im at.


----------



## 987Ron

DW Pass on the powerball. Hope you win. I'll keep my money. As Will Rodgers once said "The best way to double your money was to fold it over and put it in your pocket."

Would feel double. Rodgers had some great sayings. One I liked a lot. Goes something like…."Some men learn by reading, some learn by observing. A few have to go pee on the electric fence themselves."

Dawg out time….nite all.
'


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> were enjoying an early light rain right now,but the rare thing is the lightning and thunder.we rarely get thunder storms where im at.
> 
> - pottz


It is an Omen to buy the ticket with 1 hour left… Can you make 4 more years at the lumber yard…


----------



## corelz125

I usually buy a ticket or 2 when it's high. Last year when it was 900 million we had a pool at work ended up with a few $100 worth of tickets. Didn't even come close.


----------



## pottz

> were enjoying an early light rain right now,but the rare thing is the lightning and thunder.we rarely get thunder storms where im at.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It is an Omen to buy the ticket with 1 hour left… Can you make 4 more years at the lumber yard…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah ill make it,hell after 44 in this industry whats another 4.plus they seem to be going by faster each year.


----------



## pottz

> I usually buy a ticket or 2 when it s high. Last year when it was 900 million we had a pool at work ended up with a few $100 worth of tickets. Didn t even come close.
> 
> - corelz125


ive never understood why people that dont normally buy tickets do only when it's a half billion or more.i mean 20 or 30 millions not worth it ?


----------



## RichT

> ive never understood why people that dont normally buy tickets do only when it s a half billion or more.i mean 20 or 30 millions not worth it ?
> 
> - pottz


Simple. Probabilities. The odds of winning the Powerball jackpot are around 292 million to 1. Technically, when the jackpot exceeds 2X that (tickets are $2) it's a good bet. Of course, it's still an infinitesimal chance.

Put it this way, would you bet $1 for a 1 in 50 chance to win $100? I'd play that all day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ive never understood why people that dont normally buy tickets do only when it s a half billion or more.i mean 20 or 30 millions not worth it ?
> 
> - pottz


No all goes to taxes ;-))

About 40 years ago I had a premonition I knew the lottery numbers but could not win with them. I quit buying tickets for a year or 2. We were visiting mom and dad in southwestern Idaho. SE Oregon is sparsely populated and has no TV stations so they broadcast the Oregon lottery numbers. My winning numbers were in Oregon! There is no way I would ever think of buying an Oregon lotto ticket. ;-))


----------



## pottz

> ive never understood why people that dont normally buy tickets do only when it s a half billion or more.i mean 20 or 30 millions not worth it ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Simple. Probabilities. The odds of winning the Powerball jackpot are around 292 million to 1. Technically, when the jackpot exceeds 2X that (tickets are $2) it s a good bet. Of course, it s still an infinitesimal chance.
> 
> Put it this way, would you bet $1 for a 1 in 50 chance to win $100? I d play that all day.
> 
> - Rich


the sad thing is those with the least amount of money spend the most hoping for that big score that never comes.i gamble my hard earned money very rarely.they dont build billion dollar casinos because people win.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Just when I thought this area could not get any worse, the attempted kidnapping of young girls in parks 2 to 6 years old has been in the news latterly. If you can find a park not full of tents with needles and feces to wade through the kids need to be on a stout leash with a strong 300-pound man to control it ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

double bubble post


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Simple. Probabilities. The *odds of winning the Powerball jackpot are around 292 million to 1.* Technically, when the jackpot exceeds 2X that (tickets are $2) it s a good bet. Of course, it s still an infinitesimal chance.
> 
> Put it this way, would you bet $1 for a 1 in 50 chance to win $100? I d play that all day.
> 
> - Rich


Odds of taking it with you are 0 to none ;-))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

No shop time tonight, had to run errands and such. Having dinner with some friends tomorrow evening.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like I just had the best poker hand on this page of post numbers, three of a kind. 666 What are the odds of that?


----------



## CWWoodworking

For you Cali peeps


----------



## CWWoodworking




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ive never understood why people that dont normally buy tickets do only when it s a half billion or more.i mean 20 or 30 millions not worth it ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Simple. Probabilities. The odds of winning the Powerball jackpot are around 292 million to 1. Technically, when the jackpot exceeds 2X that (tickets are $2) it s a good bet. Of course, it s still an infinitesimal chance.
> 
> Put it this way, would you bet $1 for a 1 in 50 chance to win $100? I d play that all day.
> 
> - Rich


To allya *doubting Thomasses*, *Rich*'s math's is about as screwed up as a *Phillip's* head… yawl have a 50-50 chance of winning the *Lotto*... yep *yawl*... enuf to share around. 
Ya either *win or lose*... that's basically even odds, can't do much better than that short of pick-pocketting … this benevolent duck chooses to refrain from indulging and simply permit allya *Yankee*s reap the shekels. Ya might even be able to afford some Fe*$*tool.

*mokey*, hope you will eventually recover from your *blues*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> For you Cali peeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


It is close here, but I haven't seen it yet ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another double bubble. Facebook collapse must be affecting LJ too ;-((


----------



## moke

> *mokey*, hope you will eventually recover from your *blues*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Will I ever be forgiven? I can buy a systainer to put it in? Or wait for Ryobi containers…supposed to be coming this fall!


----------



## CWWoodworking

> *mokey*, hope you will eventually recover from your *blues*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Will I ever be forgiven? I can buy a systainer to put it in? Or wait for Ryobi containers…supposed to be coming this fall!
> 
> - moke
> </blockquote
> 
> Someone makes an adapter that makes makita tools work with dewalt batteries. I almost bought an adapter and makita biscuit joiner, but ultimately I couldnt stand the thought of yellow and blue together. lol


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

An elderly woman had just returned to her home from an evening of religious service when she was startled by an intruder. As she caught the man in the act of robbing her home of its valuables, she yelled, 'Stop -Acts 2:38!' (..turn from your sin…). The burglar stopped dead in his tracks. The woman calmly called the police and explained what she had done. As the officer cuffed the man to take him in, he asked the burglar, 'Why did you just stand there? All she did was yell a scripture to you.' 'Scripture?' replied the burglar, 'She said she had an AXE and two 38's!'


----------



## RichT

> Simple. Probabilities. The *odds of winning the Powerball jackpot are around 292 million to 1.* Technically, when the jackpot exceeds 2X that (tickets are $2) it s a good bet. Of course, it s still an infinitesimal chance.
> 
> Put it this way, would you bet $1 for a 1 in 50 chance to win $100? I d play that all day.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Odds of taking it with you are 0 to none ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I think I was pretty clear that the odds against you winning are astronomical. Statistically, however, it's a good bet since the payout exceeds the odds against you.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *mokey*, hope you will eventually recover from your *blues*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Will I ever be forgiven? I can buy a systainer to put it in? Or wait for Ryobi containers…supposed to be coming this fall!
> 
> - moke


I have to *forget*... or is it *forgive*, I *forgot*!

Next you'll be buying a lathe (if you haven't got one) and start turning bowls to store under the bed to shorten the nightly pilgrimage… ********************, after that thought I can see a reason for turning… this piss-pot may need to turn a piss-pot!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Rich,

When we have golf tournaments there is usually a drawing. I buy 200 bucks of tickets, I usually win two prizes, they odds are pretty good. Other guys say you always win…. When I do loose i'm supporting to Pro shop.

all- Thanks for the comments on the box I posted.

Going to get the next box sanded and feet glued on.

shop time today


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Simple. Probabilities. The *odds of winning the Powerball jackpot are around 292 million to 1.* Technically, when the jackpot exceeds 2X that (tickets are $2) it s a good bet. Of course, it s still an infinitesimal chance.
> 
> Put it this way, would you bet $1 for a 1 in 50 chance to win $100? I d play that all day.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Odds of taking it with you are *0 to none* ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


So its 50-50 again!


----------



## corelz125

Winning only a few milllion means I still have to work. Winning over 100 million means no more work.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Going to get the next box sanded and feet glued on.
> - Peteybadboy


*Pbb* you're the master. With me, the next *vino dranked* I *fall off feet*!


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Cool this am. Shop time, coffee table repair and some sanding on the yarn box.

Odds on the lotto and etc. According to my son the Business Analytics Ph.D. Statistics show the odds quoted by the gov are inaccurate. The odds of winning the big $ is much higher than given. The odds of winning are basically of winning anything. $10, 50, 100, etc. Even those odds are low. That at least is true here. Other states may do it different. Also the more people that play makes the odds of having to split the jackpot higher. therefore less payout. 3 winning tickets means 1/3 payout…etc.

If any of you do win the big $ please remember your poor friend here in Georgia who is trying to help an adoptee, It costs a lot to feed and care for a 3 yr. old orphan. Any help at all would make his life better. Even dog food is expensive these days.

Coffee on the porch, english muffin with the dawg. Quiet this am.


----------



## pottz

> *mokey*, hope you will eventually recover from your *blues*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Will I ever be forgiven? I can buy a systainer to put it in? Or wait for Ryobi containers…supposed to be coming this fall!
> 
> - moke
> 
> I have to *forget*... or is it *forgive*, I *forgot*!
> 
> Next you ll be buying a lathe (if you haven t got one) and start turning bowls to store under the bed to shorten the nightly pilgrimage… ********************, after that thought I can see a reason for turning… this piss-pot may need to turn a piss-pot!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


a little late ducks i think he has a couple.and big enough to make really large bowls if i remember .maybe he will send you one.


----------



## sras

Thanks for the comments on THE PROJECT everyone. With the current shipping issues I'm not expecting completion until next spring. Hopefully it will be useable before then though…


----------



## 987Ron

> Thanks for the comments on THE PROJECT everyone. With the current *shipping issues* I m not expecting completion until next spring. Hopefully it will be useable before then though…
> 
> - sras


The Savannah Port just had Sept. with its biggest amount of shipping in its history. Will soon be the largest on the east coast. Huge expansion and delivery system is underway.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

very nice carving :<)))))))))


----------



## pottz

> very nice carving :<)))))))))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


beautiful,who did it? a name or it never happened -lol.


----------



## Woodnmetal

Cool carving indeed.
I can see its never had to fly on the windy/rainy/ snow/stormy days… Has all its original color and feathers.

I'm sure the fly, fly's, flies and flyers on the walls are wondering WTF is going on.

Gary


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> very nice carving :<)))))))))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


No doubt that is GR88888888! ;-))

I keep getting surprised by the brazen criminals the Left Wing Wackos support here. A guy in North Tacoma went out to his truck to go to work. The guy trying to hotwire it pulled a gun on him. The surprise is the thief fled. I expected he woud have taken the keys at gunpoint.


----------



## splintergroup

Ahhh, the tragic life of the true artist….

Lovingly design and craft an eagle from wood, then get one bad review and lose your inspiration, completing your life's best work by discarding your idea for an ornate pedestal and instead cramming an old tool stand up its butt….


----------



## Peteybadboy

Splint - funny

Attached the feet to the box. Put shellac w a little transtint amber on the feet to help pop the grain. Done for the day, heading out to see our new home w friends for cocktails and tour. Then off to dinner.

Next is to make and attach a knob. Then get the finish started.








The sides are ba-da-binga. (a little NJ there)

BTW how is Bandit? You kill that recluse spider? (they like wood piles) Our previous asst pro got bit by one, and he was in real trouble for about a year.


----------



## sras

> Thanks for the comments on THE PROJECT everyone. With the current *shipping issues* I m not expecting completion until next spring. Hopefully it will be useable before then though…
> 
> - sras
> 
> The Savannah Port just had Sept. with its biggest amount of shipping in its history. Will soon be the largest on the east coast. Huge expansion and delivery system is underway.
> 
> - 987Ron


You might be right - our retractable screen supplier said delivery would take 1 month when I was expecting 4 or more. Low expectations keep me happy


----------



## 987Ron

Box looking pretty nice Petey.


----------



## moke

> *mokey*, hope you will eventually recover from your *blues*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Will I ever be forgiven? I can buy a systainer to put it in? Or wait for Ryobi containers…supposed to be coming this fall!
> 
> - moke
> 
> I have to *forget*... or is it *forgive*, I *forgot*!
> 
> Next you ll be buying a lathe (if you haven t got one) and start turning bowls to store under the bed to shorten the nightly pilgrimage… ********************, after that thought I can see a reason for turning… this piss-pot may need to turn a piss-pot!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Too late- I have three….https://www.lumberjocks.com/moke/workshop


----------



## GR8HUNTER

nice fancy box Petey :<))))))


----------



## 987Ron

A dog walks into a bar and hops up on a stool. He looks the bartender straight in the eye and says, "Hey, guess what? I can talk. Have you ever seen a talking dog before? Amazing, right? How about a drink?"

The bartender thinks for a moment and says, "Sure, the toilet's right around the corner."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Catch up..*. Steve great progress. Petey box looks fantastic- How do you attach the legs to the box? Bandit check-in is needed. Gunny the case goods look great I can only remember doing stuff like large projects and that is one of the reasons why I enjoy you guys tackling projects and sharing…

*The latest news on "angle grinders"*










*UK Safety Alert issued for angle grinder chainsaw disc attachment*
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/uk-safety-alert-issued-for-angle-grinder-chainsaw-disc-attachment

*Stumpy Nubs* has a great video on this and explains the dangers of this attachment. He had a bad accident using one of these. IMO he does a great job explaining…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A dog walks into a bar and hops up on a stool. He looks the bartender straight in the eye and says, "Hey, guess what? I can talk. Have you ever seen a talking dog before? Amazing, right? How about a drink?"
> 
> The bartender thinks for a moment and says, "Sure, the toilet's right around the corner."
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Splint - funny
> 
> Attached the feet to the box. Put shellac w a little transtint amber on the feet to help pop the grain. Done for the day, heading out to see our new home w friends for cocktails and tour. Then off to dinner.
> 
> Next is to make and attach a knob. Then get the finish started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides are ba-da-binga. (a little NJ there)
> 
> BTW how is Bandit? You kill that recluse spider? (they like wood piles) Our previous asst pro got bit by one, and he was in real trouble for about a year.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Cargo Ship Crisis is Manufactured - Creating Supply Chain Nightmare*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *The latest news on "angle grinders"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UK Safety Alert issued for angle grinder chainsaw disc attachment*
> https://www.gov.uk/government/news/uk-safety-alert-issued-for-angle-grinder-chainsaw-disc-attachment
> 
> *Stumpy Nubs* has a great video on this and explains the dangers of this attachment. He had a bad accident using one of these. IMO he does a great job explaining…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Good alert DW. I have to wonder why they ever made that? ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *mokey*, hope you will eventually recover from your *blues*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Will I ever be forgiven? I can buy a systainer to put it in? Or wait for Ryobi containers…supposed to be coming this fall!
> 
> - moke
> 
> I have to *forget*... or is it *forgive*, I *forgot*!
> 
> Next you ll be buying a lathe (if you haven t got one) and start turning bowls to store under the bed to shorten the nightly pilgrimage… ********************, after that thought I can see a reason for turning… this piss-pot may need to turn a piss-pot!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Too late- I have three….https://www.lumberjocks.com/moke/workshop
> 
> - moke


Moke, Duckie probably meant a lathe in the shop for each cutting tool.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Dw just glue. I know I am wondering if modern glue will last who knows I peg the knobs as well as glue.


----------



## pottz

> A dog walks into a bar and hops up on a stool. He looks the bartender straight in the eye and says, "Hey, guess what? I can talk. Have you ever seen a talking dog before? Amazing, right? How about a drink?"
> 
> The bartender thinks for a moment and says, "Sure, the toilet's right around the corner."
> 
> - 987Ron


lol.


----------



## pottz

> *Catch up..*. Steve great progress. Petey box looks fantastic- How do you attach the legs to the box? Bandit check-in is needed. Gunny the case goods look great I can only remember doing stuff like large projects and that is one of the reasons why I enjoy you guys tackling projects and sharing…
> 
> *The latest news on "angle grinders"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UK Safety Alert issued for angle grinder chainsaw disc attachment*
> https://www.gov.uk/government/news/uk-safety-alert-issued-for-angle-grinder-chainsaw-disc-attachment
> 
> *Stumpy Nubs* has a great video on this and explains the dangers of this attachment. He had a bad accident using one of these. IMO he does a great job explaining…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yes please watch his vid.i will never use one of those on a grinder,ever.


----------



## pottz

> *The Cargo Ship Crisis is Manufactured - Creating Supply Chain Nightmare*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


last time i checked there were about 50-60 cargo ships waiting to unload.probably a lot of what im waiting for is sitting on the water right now.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Too late- I have three….https://www.lumberjocks.com/moke/workshop
> - moke


Nothing wrong with owning a lathe… I have 2… it's just those *Philistines* that turn bowls, that plat the hairs in my nose….


----------



## moke

I see now THey are blaming the oil spill on those ships…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *The Cargo Ship Crisis is Manufactured - Creating Supply Chain Nightmare*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Does the fact there is a truck driver shortage to move those conatiners out of the way have any impact?


----------



## 987Ron

nite all dog out time.

Early 8:00 am appointment with the Orthopedic Dr. tomorrow. See what the Doc has to say about the hip.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I see now THey are blaming the oil spill on those ships…..
> 
> - moke


Probably increasing the water pressure on the pipeline. eh? ;-))

They killed 3 kids here about 20 years ago with pipeline negligence at Bellingham, WA. A decade later the Seattle times published an article saying how much pipeline safety had improved. I never saw any pipeline trucks in the area before they killed the kids. They were common afterward. Same basic safety program the chitty follows ;-((

KIRO news just reported the King County prosecutor charged a driver who killed 2 spectators when street racing with vehicular homicide. He also charged the man who organized it with 2 counts of accomplice to vehicular homicide. This is the first indictment of its kind here. I find that very encouraging for code enforcement. Mayor Backus could have dozens of counts killing people ignoring codes and safety standards. The staff and council should be charged as accomplices.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Not too many woodworking tools scare me. That grinder thing is probably something I won't try.

Here's a recent top. Dyed oak, cerused.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Recent tile table. These little things drive me nuts. Hand made artisan tiles are never flat, nor square. Dyed primavera grey.


----------



## pottz

> nite all dog out time.
> 
> Early 8:00 am appointment with the Orthopedic Dr. tomorrow. See what the Doc has to say about the hip.
> 
> - 987Ron


hope it goes well bud.


----------



## pottz

> Not too many woodworking tools scare me. That grinder thing is probably something I won't try.
> 
> Here's a recent top. Dyed oak, cerused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


just from the pic it looks stunning,i can only imagine in person.


----------



## pottz

> Recent tile table. These little things drive me nuts. Hand made artisan tiles are never flat, nor square. Dyed primavera grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


but thats the beauty,the imperfection.thats why im gonna do my patio in saltillo tiles,i love the rustic imperfection.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Recent tile table. These little things drive me nuts. Hand made artisan tiles are never flat, nor square. Dyed primavera grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> but thats the beauty,the imperfection.thats why im gonna do my patio in saltillo tiles,i love the rustic imperfection.
> 
> - pottz


Ya but I'm a stubborn ass German. If it ain't square and fit perfect, you didn't do it right. .


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Ron, Hope you get off as easy as I did with the Ortho guy last month ;-)

CCW, Nice looking projects.


----------



## corelz125

Cww get any pics of the table that went to upstate NY? 
Box looks good Petey. Did you make a small taper jig for the legs?
That is now a 4" chain saw not a grinder any more. I have the Kwik tools c7 4 1/2" disc for the grinder. Its like a circular saw blade. I am more aware and careful using that blade than any grinding disc.


----------



## pottz

> Recent tile table. These little things drive me nuts. Hand made artisan tiles are never flat, nor square. Dyed primavera grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> but thats the beauty,the imperfection.thats why im gonna do my patio in saltillo tiles,i love the rustic imperfection.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Ya but I'm a stubborn ass German. If it ain't square and fit perfect, you didn't do it right. .
> 
> - CWWoodworking


i hear ya,im only 75% so i can let go of the imperfections.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Dw just glue. I know I am wondering if modern glue will last who knows I peg the knobs as well as glue.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*Heresy!!! *

*Small Box Bracket Feet *






If you are being tongued and cheek my apologies…


----------



## moke

> I see now THey are blaming the oil spill on those ships…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> Probably increasing the water pressure on the pipeline. eh? ;-))
> 
> They killed 3 kids here about 20 years ago with pipeline negligence at Bellingham, WA. A decade later the Seattle times published an article saying how much pipeline safety had improved. I never saw any pipeline trucks in the area before they killed the kids. They were common afterward. Same basic safety program the chitty follows ;-((
> 
> KIRO news just reported the King County prosecutor charged a driver who killed 2 spectators when street racing with vehicular homicide. He also charged the man who organized it with 2 counts of accomplice to vehicular homicide. This is the first indictment of its kind here. I find that very encouraging for code enforcement. Mayor Backus could have dozens of counts killing people ignoring codes and safety standards. The staff and council should be charged as accomplices.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


David Muir and crew said tonight that it is suspected that an anchor from a huge ship caught the pipeline and broke it open….of course that is still speculation, but hey, I'll report on it and that way the entire country can take it as truth.
Im not making a political statement, but right after our derecho, a friend of our was interviewed by the crew. These friends farm was devastated. The reporter was not interested in the devastation, only if they blamed Trump for not having a quicker response. These people were fans of his and were not going to say that….they tried everything to get them to say it….they were not going to say it. Whether you like him or not is not the point…the point is they were truly not interested in the real story, the fact that they were really torn up, by straight line winds. The news is not about the truth, it's about sensationalism….and being petty and playing some sort of blame game…


----------



## corelz125

Pottz that winning lotto ticket was sold in CA. We know it wasnt you maybe a neighbor


----------



## corelz125

When you know the real story of an incident before it ends up on tbe news jt some how changes and the story is only about 30% true and accurate.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz that winning lotto ticket was sold in CA. We know it wasnt you maybe a neighbor
> 
> - corelz125


dont care,it wasn't me.didn't even know someone won.didn't even buy a ticket.didn't waste my money-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> David Muir and crew said tonight that it is suspected that an anchor from a huge ship caught the pipeline and broke it open….of course that is still speculation, but hey, I ll report on it and that way the entire country can take it as truth.
> Im not making a political statement, but right after our derecho, a friend of our was interviewed by the crew. These friends farm was devastated. The reporter was not interested in the devastation, only if they blamed Trump for not having a quicker response. These people were fans of his and were not going to say that….they tried everything to get them to say it….they were not going to say it. Whether you like him or not is not the point…the point is they were truly not interested in the real story, the fact that they were really torn up, by straight line winds. The news is not about the truth, it s about sensationalism….and being petty and playing some sort of blame game…
> 
> - moke


*Here's why the ultra-wealthy like Bill Gates and Thomas Peterffy are investing in U.S. farmland*
https://www.cnbc.com/2021/08/20/heres-why-the-ultra-wealthy-like-bill-gates-investing-to-farmland.html

Google the Bush family buying up South American farmlands (millions). Today I have food…


----------



## pottz

> David Muir and crew said tonight that it is suspected that an anchor from a huge ship caught the pipeline and broke it open….of course that is still speculation, but hey, I ll report on it and that way the entire country can take it as truth.
> Im not making a political statement, but right after our derecho, a friend of our was interviewed by the crew. These friends farm was devastated. The reporter was not interested in the devastation, only if they blamed Trump for not having a quicker response. These people were fans of his and were not going to say that….they tried everything to get them to say it….they were not going to say it. Whether you like him or not is not the point…the point is they were truly not interested in the real story, the fact that they were really torn up, by straight line winds. The news is not about the truth, it s about sensationalism….and being petty and playing some sort of blame game…
> 
> - moke
> 
> *Here's why the ultra-wealthy like Bill Gates and Thomas Peterffy are investing in U.S. farmland*
> https://www.cnbc.com/2021/08/20/heres-why-the-ultra-wealthy-like-bill-gates-investing-to-farmland.html
> 
> Google the Bush family buying up South American farmlands (millions). Today I have food…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah like gates needs to worry about growing his assests.all these phony ass billionaires that pretend to care so much about people and do so little with the vast wealth they have.it's like buffet crying about he pays less in taxes than his secratary.well warren the IRS will gladly take any donation youd like to make if you feel so bad !!!! yeah right! they just wanna feel good about themselves when they leave this world thinking,hey i really helped someone ? ok,now i feel better,and thats all that matters-lol.peace jocks.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> David Muir and crew said tonight that it is suspected that an anchor from a huge ship caught the pipeline and broke it open….of course that is still speculation, but hey, I ll report on it and that way the entire country can take it as truth.
> Im not making a political statement, but right after our derecho, a friend of our was interviewed by the crew. These friends farm was devastated. The reporter was not interested in the devastation, only if they blamed Trump for not having a quicker response. These people were fans of his and were not going to say that….they tried everything to get them to say it….they were not going to say it. Whether you like him or not is not the point…the point is they were truly not interested in the real story, the fact that they were really torn up, by straight-line winds. The news is not about the truth, it s about sensationalism….and being petty and playing some sort of blame game…
> 
> - moke


I wasn't paying attention or I probably would have heard that. Anchors make sense. With so many managers ignoring safety and maintenance to generate management bonuses not caring about how many people they kill I just assumed it was another making asinine excuses like the Boeing CEO telling victims families safety is Boeing's primary concern. If it was he would not have killed 346 firing the safety people because they slowed production too much, eh?

That situation with friends is the new norm. Prior to the 80s when the Fairness Doctrine was abandoned, the stations lost licenses broadcasting things that were not true. I quit watching national FOX when the Supreme Court ruled lying in news broadcasts was a 1st Amendment right ;-(( Activist judges have ended the rule of law.

One of the issues here with the mayor putting lives at risk motivated by greed (same as billionaires) is fire chief and state code council give political answers to technical questions supporting the Wicked Witch of the West's policies.

Speaking of Warren Buffet, he always maintains his good guy public image. When questioned about one of his finance companies screwing the poor with asinine interest rates on their mobile homes, he ignored the question. Same policy as Andrew Carnegie. He had a manager doing his dirty work, unlike John D. Rockafeller who destroyed all the small startup competition himself if they would not sell out for pennies on the dollar. Bill Gates shinny public image does not indicate Paul Allen overheard him and Steve Ballmer discussing how to force Paul Allen out of Microsoft with nothing. Allen told about that being the issue when he left Microsoft and founded Vulcan. I have known a few rich guys and they abused their workers to the limit, shall we say, ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz that winning lotto ticket was sold in CA. We know it wasnt you maybe a neighbor
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> dont care,it wasn t me.didn t even know someone won.didn t even buy a ticket.didn t waste my money-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Glad I didn't have a ticket is the winner was in CA instead of WA ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Peteybadboy

CWW beautiful table.

Ron good luck with the doc.

Moke the national media is immoral.

DW the feet will be fine on a small box like those that I make.

Corelz no small jig, I just drew the angle I wanted and took the feet to the belt sander. Careful of the knuckles. The blank of the feet is solid and made into an "L" on the router table. I can't see a way to get the angle on a table saw w a jig. I think I would need a jig for left and right cuts. Then how would I hold the "L" down while cutting? Head hurt thinking about it. Belt sander was easy and quick, but messy.

Golf today - then must make and attach knob to the box (using dowels) - *Note DW

I see lots of trucks on the road. I also noted a freight train in FT Myers loaded w material. I have never seen a train here before.

Have a good day all.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> David Muir and crew said tonight that it is suspected that an anchor from a huge ship caught the pipeline and broke it open….of course that is still speculation, but hey, I ll report on it and that way the entire country can take it as truth.
> Im not making a political statement, but right after our derecho, a friend of our was interviewed by the crew. These friends farm was devastated. The reporter was not interested in the devastation, only if they blamed Trump for not having a quicker response. These people were fans of his and were not going to say that….they tried everything to get them to say it….they were not going to say it. Whether you like him or not is not the point…the point is they were truly not interested in the real story, the fact that they were really torn up, by straight line winds. The news is not about the truth, it s about sensationalism….and being petty and playing some sort of blame game…
> 
> - moke
> 
> *Here's why the ultra-wealthy like Bill Gates and Thomas Peterffy are investing in U.S. farmland*
> https://www.cnbc.com/2021/08/20/heres-why-the-ultra-wealthy-like-bill-gates-investing-to-farmland.html
> 
> Google the Bush family buying up South American farmlands (millions). Today I have food…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> yeah like gates needs to worry about growing his assests.all these phony ass billionaires that pretend to care so much about people and do so little with the vast wealth they have.it s like buffet crying about he pays less in taxes than his secratary.well warren the IRS will gladly take any donation youd like to make if you feel so bad !!!! yeah right! they just wanna feel good about themselves when they leave this world thinking,hey i really helped someone ? ok,now i feel better,and thats all that matters-lol.peace jocks.
> 
> - pottz


Simple solution to Warren's problem-everyone(poor or rich) pays exactly the same percentage tax. On ALL profits.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all up early dressed, coffee and off in a few to the good (I hope he is good) Doc. Hip has actually not been a big problem lately. We shall see.

CWW, Pottz, others today is National German-American Day for what it is worth. Have some frozen schnitzels that might make a good sandwich for lunch.

DW, Petey Glued on a lot of feet similar to Petey's (the ones on the boxes) and never had a problem. Like his small boxes not crates. Knobs and lifts for the lid usually do a mortise and tenon type connection with glue. Larger ones something else.

Dogs know when things are different. Wife is going to the grocery and I to the doc, Duke is aware.

Later


----------



## 987Ron

Back from the Dr. Looks like a hip replacement is indeed in the near future. A matter of when What I expected and what the primary care Dr. also thought. Something to look forward to….ugh.

Going to have some coffee and cookies. Rehash the Dr. visit. Then to the shop.

Dropped a cookie, before it stopped moving Duke had it corralled. Gone for good. 5 second rule not needed.


----------



## pottz

i didn't know or hear about german american day.i think mike is full german.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Mornin- *Think of my jewelry box "foot" comment as a golf bystander yelling at Tiger Woods for a shot on the course. Ron best to you re: the hip.

*On a lighter note-*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German-American_Day


----------



## sras

Even though no one asked…










I got it here


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Golf today - then must make and *attach knob to the box* (using dowels) - *Note DW
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I didn't see what your knob looked like, but I like a mechanical hold using these.


----------



## 987Ron

> I didn t see what your knob looked like, but I like a mechanical hold using these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


I can see how you would use one of those, but my skill level is not high enough to use 2 on one knob. Could not resist. I know making something out of nothing. Just fun.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Home from golf, skipped the gym, having coffee to get ready to go in the shop.

shot 34 on the front (2 under) 41 on the back. - 75. Really should not think about score while playing.

Friend of mine is a exec in a large auto related company. China walked into the plant and said we are closing you down for a week . (I think issues with generating power) That is it, no questions.

Ron I have many friends with knee and hip replacements. They all say I whish I did it sooner.

LeeRoy - good to hear from you #13741, probably win the lotto with those numbers. Anything new on the blog?

DW I did watch the youtube on the bracket feet. I have done that method for a large linen press I made (large bracket feet). Good video thanks.

Off to the shop.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *LeeRoy - good to hear from you #13741, probably win the lotto with those numbers. *
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Great idea Petey…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I found this article interesting given that some spoke about it…

*Mapping California's Oil Spill: Aging Pipes Line the Coast*

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2021/10/05/climate/california-oil-spill-map.html?action=click&module=Well&pgtype=Homepage&section=Climate%20and%20Environment


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Americans check their smartphones 96 times a day, survey says*










https://www.fox5ny.com/news/americans-check-their-smartphones-96-times-a-day-survey-says


----------



## CWWoodworking

> *Americans check their smartphones 96 times a day, survey says*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fox5ny.com/news/americans-check-their-smartphones-96-times-a-day-survey-says
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Man I didn't know pornhub had that many new uploads in one day but who's counting?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Does anyone care to share what they predominately check 96 times a day?*

*Gunny's Garage comes to mind. * I gotta find out what *Pottz* is doing German American Day…



















Beer is cold and my personal stein is reserved for you… Bud do you remember in the old days when limits were pushed..* (careful guys on what we post)


German Beer Girls G rated
*


----------



## CWWoodworking

Dry fit of the bed I'm making for wife and me. Panel will be a half sun burst To represent a sunrise of sorts. Got my eye on some curly walnut stump.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Dry fit* of the bed I'm making for wife and me. Panel will be a half sun burst To represent a sunrise of sorts. Got my eye on some curly walnut stump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Might have been a tad *uncomfortable* trying it out in the workshop…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I found this article interesting given that some spoke about it…
> 
> *Mapping California's Oil Spill: Aging Pipes Line the Coast*
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2021/10/05/climate/california-oil-spill-map.html?action=click&module=Well&pgtype=Homepage&section=Climate%20and%20Environment
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Interesting and predictable ;-( "But some energy experts said the company ought to have learned of the leak before oil was visible because gauges that monitor the pressure in the pipeline should have alerted officials." Looks like Boeing / PG&E style Myopic Financial Focus policy ignoring safety to cut costs to pay upper management bonuses.


----------



## pottz

> *Does anyone care to share what they predominately check 96 times a day?*
> 
> *Gunny s Garage comes to mind. * I gotta find out what *Pottz* is doing German American Day…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beer is cold and my personal stein is reserved for you… Bud do you remember in the old days when limits were pushed..* (careful guys on what we post)
> 
> 
> German Beer Girls G rated
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not reaLly doing anything,didn't know what it was until ron posted this morning.wife is making a soup with beans and sausage though.as close as it's gonna get.

well i sure dont check my phone 96 time a day.maybe 9.

limits pushed,well ya might say that considering this the third reincarnation of cc-lol.

GUTEN ABEND !


----------



## bandit571

Corned Beef, Cabbage, and Mushrooms in the slow cooker….


----------



## pottz

> Corned Beef, Cabbage, and Mushrooms in the slow cooker….
> 
> - bandit571


oh yeah, anyday,but the wife wont do the shrooms,she says they smell like dirty feet,and taste like flesh-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Does anyone care to share what they predominately check 96 times a day?*
> 
> *Gunny s Garage comes to mind. * I gotta find out what *Pottz* is doing German American Day…
> - Desert_Woodworker


I don't fit well in the current phone crisis. Some days I don't check it ;-))

GGG…Gpa Hans Michael would probably be glad to hear we have German American Day. He imported into the Province of Pennsylvania in the ship "William and Sarah" on September 18, 1727. He was required to sign the Declaration of Allegiance to his Majesty. About 50 years later they changed their minds, apparently ;-))


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Corned Beef, Cabbage, and Mushrooms in the slow cooker….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> oh yeah, anyday,but the wife wont do the shrooms,she says they smell like dirty feet,and taste like flesh-lol.
> 
> - pottz


So I'll be the guy that asks how your wife knows what flesh tastes like. 

I love corned beef, wife doesn't like it. She orders rueben sandwiches with turkey. I'll not for sure it's a rueben at that point.

Smoked chops, and hash brown casserole.

I've been diagnosed as pre diabetic and don't react well to wheat or sugar. So that eliminates a lot of German food. Local restaurant is somewhat famous for German food.

https://www.schnitzelbank.com/


----------



## RichT

> I didn t see what your knob looked like, but I like a mechanical hold using these.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Maybe he can post a photo of his knob.

That reminds me of a story. I was sitting in a restaurant bar in the French Quarter settled in for a long night of drinking. I was having Knob Creek bourbon on the rocks. The bartender was an awesome guy. At one point, he told me I'd drained the last of his Knob.

I told him I admired anyone who could say that with a straight face. He poured me 1792 bourbon for the rest of the night on the house.


----------



## 987Ron

Up early so early to bed. Time for the dawg ot go out, rain. nite all.


----------



## pottz

> Corned Beef, Cabbage, and Mushrooms in the slow cooker….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> oh yeah, anyday,but the wife wont do the shrooms,she says they smell like dirty feet,and taste like flesh-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> So I'll be the guy that asks how your wife knows what flesh tastes like.
> 
> I love corned beef, wife doesn't like it. She orders rueben sandwiches with turkey. I'll not for sure it's a rueben at that point.
> 
> Smoked chops, and hash brown casserole.
> 
> I've been diagnosed as pre diabetic and don't react well to wheat or sugar. So that eliminates a lot of German food. Local restaurant is somewhat famous for German food.
> 
> https://www.schnitzelbank.com/
> 
> - CWWoodworking


she has here notions,lets leave it at that. personally i dont care for german food,except sausages,but as i get older im having less tolerance for them sadly.


----------



## pottz

> I didn t see what your knob looked like, but I like a mechanical hold using these.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Maybe he can post a photo of his knob.
> 
> That reminds me of a story. I was sitting in a restaurant bar in the French Quarter settled in for a long night of drinking. I was having Knob Creek bourbon on the rocks. The bartender was an awesome guy. At one point, he told me I d drained the last of his Knob.
> 
> I told him I admired anyone who could say that with a straight face. He poured me 1752 bourbon for the rest of the night on the house.
> 
> - Rich


dont really care to see lrm's knob but i like your story of draining his knob….....hey i like a good bouban-geez !


----------



## RichT

> He poured me 1792 bourbon for the rest of the night on the house.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> dont really care to see lrm s knob but i like your story of draining his knob….....hey i like a good bouban-geez !
> 
> - pottz


Corrected. My bad. 1792, not 1752.

Also, the knob question was posed by PBB, not LRM.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> I didn t see what your knob looked like, but I like a mechanical hold using these.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Maybe he can post a photo of his knob.
> 
> That reminds me of a story. I was sitting in a restaurant bar in the French Quarter settled in for a long night of drinking. I was having Knob Creek bourbon on the rocks. The bartender was an awesome guy. At one point, he told me I d drained the last of his Knob.
> 
> I told him I admired anyone who could say that with a straight face. He poured me 1792 bourbon for the rest of the night on the house.
> 
> - Rich


So what you are saying is you polished his knob off for free drinks?


----------



## pottz




----------



## pottz

> I didn t see what your knob looked like, but I like a mechanical hold using these.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Maybe he can post a photo of his knob.
> 
> That reminds me of a story. I was sitting in a restaurant bar in the French Quarter settled in for a long night of drinking. I was having Knob Creek bourbon on the rocks. The bartender was an awesome guy. At one point, he told me I d drained the last of his Knob.
> 
> I told him I admired anyone who could say that with a straight face. He poured me 1792 bourbon for the rest of the night on the house.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> So what you are saying is you polished his knob off for free drinks?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


cmon,you know youve done it ? ive done a buffalo myself ! thats buffalo trace…...clear your filthy minds !!!!


----------



## RichT

> So what you are saying is you polished his knob off for free drinks?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Watch the capitalization. I polished his Knob off.


----------



## pottz

> So what you are saying is you polished his knob off for free drinks?
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Watch the capitalization. I polished his Knob off.
> 
> - Rich


we know what you did ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just got in from another full day at Mothers. It rained so we worked on getting stuff done in the shop. Hung another 4 LED light fixtures. Greatly improved lighting over the center bench. Bolted 3 small cabinets together and then bolted the the frame he had made. Got that secured and bolted the miter saw down to the top. Cleaned off the grinder and bolted it to the bench as well as two vices that got moved recently. We managed to go through 21 boxes of stuff he had stored away and get it sorted and labeled, or tossed as we saw fit. Still have alot of stuff in 5 gallon buckets to sort through. Mostly plumbing fittings and such of all varieties from 1/2 CCPVC to 1 inch metal pipe.


----------



## pottz

> Just got in from another full day at Mothers. It rained so we worked on getting stuff done in the shop. Hung another 4 LED light fixtures. Greatly improved lighting over the center bench. Bolted 3 small cabinets together and then bolted the the frame he had made. Got that secured and bolted the miter saw down to the top. Cleaned off the grinder and bolted it to the bench as well as two vices that got moved recently. We managed to go through 21 boxes of stuff he had stored away and get it sorted and labeled, or tossed as we saw fit. Still have alot of stuff in 5 gallon buckets to sort through. Mostly plumbing fittings and such of all varieties from 1/2 CCPVC to 1 inch metal pipe.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


gunny your always working on something,but do you work on your job ?


----------



## corelz125

Gunny who's gonna use the shop? 
Knob creek is pretty smooth for 100 proof bourbon. 
I'm no fan of mushrooms either I think they taste like dirt. I might check my phone that much but I don't wear a watch so the phone is my watch


----------



## CWWoodworking

Pornhub aside, Im gonna say i have hit 100 uses of cell phone in a days time. Definitely doesnt happen everyday, but on occasion.

I have two kids in school and everything is communicated through email. Used to have own business with its own email. Did the kids homework on it tonight. At my current job, I deal with all sorts of angles and fractions so use it a lot for that. I pay bills on it.

Do I check my instagram posts every 5 minutes to see how many likes? no. Dont do instagram, facebook, tiktok, or any other funny named thingys.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> gunny your always working on something,but do you work on your job ?
> 
> - pottz


I am off work on Sundays and Wednesdays.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Day in the Life of a Japanese Mechanic*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Peteybadboy

Speaking of knobs….put the knob on the box i'm making and unclamped it an hour later only to find that it was a hair twisted. Threw a clamp on it to pull one side down a bit, and said if this does not straighten in out the box could be toast.

Left it over night. It worked! "Kick save and a beauty." I'll bet Corelz will be the only one who knows who's catch phrase "Kick save and a beauty" is from.

Topa that is a good one.


----------



## 987Ron

up early for me. coffee, fed the dogs.

Never liked mushrooms, taste, smell, look, where and how grown all negative to me. Yuck.

I like most German food, but true German food like a lot of other ethnic foods gets only a few things widely known.
Schnitzel, brats, sauerkraut, red cabbage….Like all there is so much more…great pastries, stews, cheeses etc.
same with Mexican there is more than Tex-Mex. We had a Mexican restaurant in St. Pete Fl that did what they called interior Mexican. Really great food and no tacos. Polish seems to get the same treatment.

Making me hungry. Breakfast is almost ready….as above, a miss, English Muffin,  English Muffins were first created and made in the US. England had nothing to do with them. Raspberry Jam from a French Company, but made in Belgium. Nothing is what it seems.

Shop time this am. Stain on the yarn bowl box. Then something else in the shop…..not sure what.


----------



## 987Ron

> "Kick save and a beauty." I ll bet Corelz will be the only one who knows who s catch phrase "Kick save and a beauty" is from.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Hockey announcer. on goalie making a save. Even Southerners have watched Hockey. Well a little bit, not a lot, even been to a couple of games, Pittsburg once in Pittsburg. Tampa.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, correct buy who owns that catch phrase?

got one coat of finish on the 2nd box this am. Needs a min of 24 hrs to cure.

Going to Naples to pick out counter tops- my day is shot.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, correct buy who owns that catch phrase?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Looked it up and now know but will let others have a go at it from memory and knowledge.

Light pecan stain stain on the ambrosia maple yarn bowl box. Looks okay now to let dry, damp day, rain tomorrow. When to put on finish we shall see. Just a wipe on polly as it will get knocked around.


----------



## Peteybadboy

First coat of finish. Babinga and curly Maple will start to pop.


----------



## 987Ron

The word Pecan, pronounce it??? Oklahoma Texas it was alway Pa con, here in Georgia it is Pee can. Never liked eating something that was a Pee can. Told a neighbor who corrected me from Pa con to Pee can that it was a different tree, in Oklahoma it was the western variety and here it was the eastern type therefore the two names. Seperation was the Mississippi River. I think he believed me. Like Eastern and Western Meadow Lark Birds.

Box looking great, the handle is fine. Petey


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning- Petey the box looks fantastic…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Petey box looks great.


----------



## corelz125

I know the phrase but can't remember who said it first. Box looks good


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Added lights at Mother's shop.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

While not set up like my own shop this is functional. A huge step from everything all over the place and not bolted down.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Added lights at Mother s shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Looks Good.
Your mother is a mechanic and woodworker too??


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Thanks, at least now we can see. Only had four 8 ft fluorescent fixtures in 24×36 building.
LOL


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> I didn t see what your knob looked like, but I like a mechanical hold using these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> I can see how you would use one of those, but my skill level is not high enough to use 2 on one knob. Could not resist. I know making something out of nothing. Just fun.
> 
> - 987Ron


Drill holes and use epoxy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Drill holes and use epoxy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


GR8 IDEA :<))))))


----------



## pottz

> While not set up like my own shop this is functional. A huge step from everything all over the place and not bolted down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


thats a lot of tools,is your mom going to keep it as is ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

<blockkquote>

- woodbutcherbynight

thats a lot of tools,is your mom going to keep it as is ?

- pottz
[/QUOTE]

Yes, as I live 45 miles North this allows me to work on whatever needs to be done without bringing tools from home all the time. I inherited Dad's tools but at this time have no room to absorb them. Or need.


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> thats a lot of tools,is your mom going to keep it as is ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yes, as I live 45 miles North this allows me to work on whatever needs to be done without bringing tools from home all the time. I inherited Dad s tools but at this time have no room to absorb them. Or need.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ok yeah thats a good idea.when my dad passed he way too much equipment than i had room for,plus a lot of duplication.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny when I first read your post . I read "added lights to the mother ship" I thought ut oh he's losing it…

Well if your mom wants you around to fix stuff you need tools. Surprised she is not eyeing it for a "She Shed"

Thanks on the boxy guys.

Ron, Corlez Marv Albert. Man could he call a Ranger or Knicks game.

Started the lids for the howitzer urns for my combat aviator. He is going to have someone leave them on Lindbergh's grave North side of Maui. Great book "The flight" on Lindbergh's flight over the Atlantic.

If you ever get the chance to go to Maui - eat at Momma's Fish house! And the place is made entirely of KOA.

LeeRoy , my technique is similar buy I use 1/8 dowels w glue. I leave the hole a little larger so I have play to have the knob fit/sit right.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> LeeRoy , my technique is similar but I use 1/8 dowels w glue. I leave the hole a little larger so I have play to have the knob fit/sit right.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Your good Petey, It's a fine box, and I don't think that handle is going anywhere…

My pic is just in relation to Ron's joke about using two fasteners. 
It's hard to screw them in when you're using 2.


----------



## moke

Gunny, your Mom's shop looks good! You are a good son to help her so much. My mom became an invalid, and my parents sold their home and moved into an apartment in one of those retirement communities. It was important to my Dad the I got his tools. He was a machinist and had tons of tools, very few woodworking tools but lots of home maintenance type tools. I always tried to make a big deal of getting them…in reality I had lots myself. They have been gone for almost 20 years, but his tools have a place of honor in my shop. Not to mention, now that I have a metal lathe, I use a lot of his machinist tools on a regular basis. One xmas I bought him a 1/2 drive socket set from Craftsman, and told him that I knew I would get it one day, so I got a good set. That struck him funny and he told people that until the day he died.

Ron, my father was born in Berlin. He didn't really have an accent, more of a brogue. My Grandparents on the other hand, spoke half German - half English. They ate mostly German food. I really doubt if they ever tasted Mexican or Asian food. When you went there, Grandma made a big deal about feeding you, and by her description GOOD German food. She constantly told me that she would make me into a big strong man. I am ashamed to say I hate German food, and have never liked it. One of my earliest memories was crying to my Mom when we were enroute Grandmas house for supper.

In Eastern Iowa, we have the Amana Colonies. About 7 or eight small towns that are on 10,000 acres of land. They were a colony in the sense of the men ate in a big hall, women in another….etc. Now they are a hub for shopping, eating and celebrations. The food in all German, I have been there hundreds of times…..they are cool, and the food has become more American over the years, but while I like to take visitors there, it is still not the best food. I was always pretty sure I had Italian parents and got mixed up with these German folks, but in reality where I am from in SD, there is no Italian people for hundreds of miles…....I love Italian…..all of it!

I was at a mini family reunion this summer. My cousins were there, and had the same Grandparents. They reminded me of something I had forgotten. Grandpa loved ice cream, and would buy a quart paper container, then they would cut off a slab, with a knife, and serve it on a regular plate. Anybody ever run across that?


----------



## moke

Oh btw, I used my new festool stuff yesterday for a little box I made, nothing the caliber of Petey's, but I am impressed! so smooth!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* box is awesome. "If you ever get the chance to go to Maui - eat at Momma's Fish house! And the place is made entirely of KOA." KOA? Kampgrounds of America?

*Gunny* Shop looks great. Do you give lessons? ;-))

*LeeRoy* "My pic is just in relation to Ron's joke about using two fasteners.
It's hard to screw them in when you're using 2." Need to develop a special technique ;-))

A couple hour nap ended the migraine. Seems to be returning, guess I'll do another ;-(


----------



## bandit571

Being 6th generation Irish….things get a bit murky. Originally they "landed" in the Conn. area in the early 1700s…then moved to around the Delaware County area of upstate New York….Abner's son, decided to buy 1000 acres of "Government Land" out in the Ohio Territory….about 1890s….And a Newman has been here ever since…..although quite a lot of offspring did move out of here….

Harrison Newman was born near Quincy, OH in 1818
One of his sons (Perry) fought in the Civil War….And survived ( Buried in Dayton, OH National Cemetery)and was the "Black Sheep" of the Family for that service. Donated most of that Government Land to the local Church his Grand father helped start up…Olive Chapel….
Perry Newman had 3 sons….one of which was my Grandpa Lewis Newman.


----------



## moke

Bandit, I'm a history nut….I have studied the Civil War some, not as much as WW2, but I recall, a friend of mine, that wrote two books about Gettysburg, said the Irish were some of the fiercest fighters in the war.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gents KOA wood is awsome. Only grows in Hawaii.


----------



## DS

I like it!
Need to spend more time in the "Mother Shop".


----------



## pottz

> Gents KOA wood is awsome. Only grows in Hawaii.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


there is a restuarant here called dukes,they have them all over icluding hawaii,the walls are all paneled in koa wood.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny, your Mom s shop looks good! You are a good son to help her so much. My mom became an invalid, and my parents sold their home and moved into an apartment in one of those retirement communities. It was important to my Dad the I got his tools. He was a machinist and had tons of tools, very few woodworking tools but lots of home maintenance type tools. I always tried to make a big deal of getting them…in reality I had lots myself. They have been gone for almost 20 years, but his tools have a place of honor in my shop. Not to mention, now that I have a metal lathe, I use a lot of his machinist tools on a regular basis. One xmas I bought him a 1/2 drive socket set from Craftsman, and told him that I knew I would get it one day, so I got a good set. That struck him funny and he told people that until the day he died.
> 
> - moke


Thanks! Like you alot of these tools have meaning to me and so they will remain in my collection. When they get absorbed into it remains debatable. LOL. I have never bought tools for Dad but I did make alot of holders or tables / boxes for him over the years. Those I intend to keep.


----------



## corelz125

In a crowded city at a crowded bus stop, a stunningly beautiful young woman was waiting for the bus.

She was decked out in a tight black leather mini skirt with matching leather boots and jacket.

As the bus rolled up and it became her turn to get on the bus, she became aware that her skirt was too tight to allow her leg to come up to the height of the bus' first step.

So, slightly embarrassed and with a quick smile to the bus driver, she reached behind her and unzipped her skirt a little, thinking that this would give her enough slack to raise her leg.

Again she tried to make the step onto the bus only to discover she still could not make the step. So, a little more embarrassed, she once again reached behind her and unzipped her skirt a little more.

And for a second time she attempted the step and once again, much to her dismay, she could not raise her leg because of the tight skirt.

So, with a coy little smile to the driver, she again unzipped the offending skirt to give a little more slack and again was unable to make the step.

About this time the big Texan that was behind her in the line picked her up easily from the waist and placed her lightly on the step of the bus.

The pretty young woman went ballistic and turned on the would-be hero, screeching at him, "How dare you touch my body! I don't even know who you are!!!"

At this the Texan drawled, "Well ma'am, normally I would agree with you but after you unzipped my fly three times, I kind of figured that we were friends."


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

LOL


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

coming soon to the neighborhood…

*Buzz Bowl Creamery*










https://www.buzzedbullcreamery.com/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I tried to get things going with the liquor ice cream after only 3 responses from Corelez's joke.

*Commentary-* People want kindness and concerns heard. I say this for instance- Gunny's Mothers pics and postings that followed.

You guys are the best… NO comment on Corelz's joke…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> At this the Texan drawled, "Well ma'am, normally I would agree with you but after you unzipped my fly three times, I kind of figured that we were friends."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> I can see how you would use one of those, but my skill level is not high enough to use 2 on one knob. Could not resist. I know making something out of nothing. Just fun.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Drill holes and use epoxy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


This is something that Duck should have gotten… use 2 separate legs that can be rotated with enough clearance- Part 2 where do the legs connect to?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* Do you know the most beautiful golfer? She has more followers than Tiger Woods.

Here is another guy from Inside Edition in Fort Lee, NJ who said the rifle accidentally went off when stopping the 18th auto thief on his property. They charged him, but the auto thieves are free to continue. I couldn't find the Inside Edition video. Here is the local news version. They stole a $700,000 Lamborghini.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gents KOA wood is awsome. Only grows in Hawaii.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That name is probably open for use in Hawaii. Cost too much to get motorhomes and 5th wheels over there ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke,

Yes I ate ice cream like that.

Topa once you see Paige difficult to get that image out of your head. Paige Spiranac had a hole in one playing w Gary Player recently. I noticed everyone wanted to hug her after the H-I-O.

DW - Mother's shop.

Moke - did you say you bought the festool systainer with the 5" sand paper for around 70 bucks? Where? I can't find it for less that 200$.

Golf today and one coat of finish at the end of the day. May start to turn the lids for the urns as well.


----------



## 987Ron

Woke up to thunder, lightening and a scared dog. Did get him out to pee, but quick back in. Hiding in the wife's closet. Big Chessie afraid of thunder. Go figure. Ultimate hunting dog retriever breed. Hmm Did not get him for hunting just for a pet.

Coffee and reading this am. Shop time was to put finish on, humidity is high so will wait.


----------



## 987Ron

Octoberfest is upon us and a real calamity has hit. Spaten Octoberfest bier is unavailable. Rated by most as the No. 1 bier for Octoberfest and unavailable. Habersham's Liquor store in Savannah said they have not seen it all year and do not expect it. Usually stock heavily. Now this shortage thing is understandable for some things but Spaten Octoberfest Bier in October, Horrors!!! Halloween is to real this year. 
No Coors Long Necks will not do for Octoberfest. Maybe Weihenstephan will have to sub.
Rainy gloomy day is even worse now. Oh my.

*Verdammt dumme Welt*


----------



## DS

> Woke up to thunder, lightening and a scared dog. Did get him out to pee, but quick back in. Hiding in the wife s closet. Big Chessie afraid of thunder. Go figure. Ultimate hunting dog retriever breed. Hmm Did not get him for hunting just for a pet.
> 
> Coffee and reading this am. Shop time was to put finish on, humidity is high so will wait.
> 
> - 987Ron


I have a Rhodesian Ridgeback - a breed raised to hunt lions in Africa, who hides in the bathtub during thunderstorms. He turns into a big baby the whole time and there is no consoling him.
It's the funniest thing ever.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Woke up to thunder, lightening and a scared dog. Did get him out to pee, but quick back in. Hiding in the wife s closet. Big Chessie afraid of thunder. Go figure. Ultimate hunting dog retriever breed. Hmm Did not get him for hunting just for a pet.
> 
> Coffee and reading this am. Shop time was to put finish on, humidity is high so will wait.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I have a Rhodesian Ridgeback - a breed raised to hunt lions in Africa, who hides in the bathtub during thunderstorms. He turns into a big baby the whole time and there is no consoling him.
> It's the funniest thing ever.
> 
> - DS


Dutch was an Irish Setter - Springer Spaniel cross. She was frightened by thunder, which is rare here, and fireworks. Shotgun shots out hunting were A-OK ;-))

*Petey* Maybe you can get her to join the "girls" team ;-)

*Moke* I never ate ice cream like that.l Never saw it in a container that small ;-)


----------



## GR8HUNTER

indeed :<))))))))))


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I tried to get things going with the liquor ice cream after only 3 responses from Corelez s joke.
> 
> *Commentary-* People want kindness and concerns heard. I say this for instance- Gunny s Mothers pics and postings that followed.
> 
> You guys are the best… NO comment on Corelz s joke…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I will run it by Mother. See what she thinks


----------



## 987Ron

Me too. on Cool Cars

Lotus 11, Coventry Climax Engine.










Austin Healey BN2









Current Cool Car….Porsche Cayman S

But all cars are cool if you choose right.


----------



## moke

Petey-
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TK9WPQ?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details

It has the wrong photo for amazon. If you scroll down to the Customer Reviews, someone posted the correct photo. THere is a one for 199.00 this one is 72.00. Don't know the difference…looks the same to me.


----------



## 987Ron

My First Cool Car actually my first car. 1931 Model A Ford Coupe. top speed maybe 65. 0 to 60 use a calendar to measure. 3 speed on the floor. Rumble seat. No seat belts, no roll up windows, no AC, installed a radio, no cruise control or back up cameras, no signal lights, no backup lights, no gps or power anything, mechanical brakes, one taillight.


----------



## moke

Way cool Ron…...Is that yours?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* interesting choice in vehicles. By chance did you ever use one of these?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Friday night Pottz- anything in the smoker?


----------



## pottz

> *Ron-* interesting choice in vehicles. By chance did you ever use one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i could just imagine the beagle riding in that going 65 down the hwy-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Friday night Pottz- anything in the smoker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


not tonight dw wifes making ham and potato cheese soup.


----------



## corelz125

As soon as they advertised that sack the animal people would condemn it as cruelty to animals.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Ron-* interesting choice in vehicles. By chance did you ever use one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Looks safer than roaming around in the back of a pickup ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My First Cool Car actually my first car. 1931 Model A Ford Coupe. top speed maybe 65. 0 to 60 use a calendar to measure. 3 speed on the floor. Rumble seat. No seat belts, no roll up windows, no AC, installed a radio, no cruise control or back up cameras, no signal lights, no backup lights, no gps or power anything, mechanical brakes, one taillight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


Will you take us for a ride?


----------



## 987Ron

> Way cool Ron…...Is that yours?
> 
> - moke


The Lotus, Austin Healey and Model A are the same as the ones I had. My Lotus was darker red with a stripe down the center always ran #23. My Healey was white over Navy Blue. the Model A I had had no running lights these are just easy to find pictures. I do have the ones of my cars, the Lotus in the pits and racing. The Healey at various times including the car we left the church in on our wedding day. The Porsche is a picture of mine in the driveway at home. Still have it. Only car picture in the computer.
Some other neat and fun cars over the years was a Morris Minor Pickup Truck 1/4 ton. Lotus Elan, Lotus Super Seven, Austin Healey Sprite won a divisional championship race or two in it. Etc.
Have some old home movies of car events in the 60s. SCCA Races, etc. Good memories.


----------



## 987Ron

Will you take us for a ride?

- TopamaxSurvivor
[/QUOTE]

In the Porsche the others I no longer have. Track at speed or just down the road?


----------



## 987Ron

> *Ron-* interesting choice in vehicles. By chance did you ever use one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Never heard of one of these. Cannot imagine trying to get a dog into one let alone have him/her happy riding in it. Bet one might get pulled over by the traffic cop if he saw that.
Dog loose in the back of a pickup truck should b illegal, animal neglect and endangerment at the least.


----------



## 987Ron

Do remember the water bag hung over the front of the car to help cool the radiator.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

-self delete-


----------



## pottz

> *Ron-* interesting choice in vehicles. By chance did you ever use one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Looks safer than roaming around in the back of a pickup ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


cant do that that in california either.


----------



## pottz

> *Ron-* interesting choice in vehicles. By chance did you ever use one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Those type of accessories were common add-ons for cars back then.
> Typically everything_ besides the basic chassis and motor was an accessory, lights, wipers, speedo…
> 
> I d agree that that would probably be a no-no these days. Same fate as the cat carrier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - splintergroup


whats wrong with the cat carrier ? ;-)


----------



## splintergroup

The muzzle isn't padded


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> As soon as they advertised that sack the animal people would condemn it as cruelty to animals.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 I found this and thought about Mitt Romney political presidential candidate who…

*Mitt Romney dog incident*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitt_Romney_dog_incident










Ps.
I passed on your last night joke to 2 buddies they liked it… No comment from DW. * [:>}*


----------



## 987Ron

Carrying the cat might be possible but I am not sure how one would get the carrier and the cat together. Sure would not want to try that.


----------



## corelz125

Pottz gonna use this design for the patio?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz that cat post is cruel and sick. I wouldn't post a mean Beagle meme…



> Those type of accessories were common add-ons for cars back then.
> Typically everything besides the basic chassis and motor was an accessory, lights, wipers, speedo…
> 
> I d agree that that would probably be a no-no these days. Same fate as the cat carrier.
> 
> *whats wrong with the cat carrier ? ;-)*
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Carrying the cat might be possible* but I am not sure how one would get the carrier and the cat together. Sure would not want to try that.
> 
> - 987Ron


Might be possible? That cat carrier is no different than the "Pear of Anguish"










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pear_of_anguish


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz gonna use this design for the patio?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


Looks fantastic… please post pics I enjoyed your foundation pics

*Moke-* more military pics?


----------



## 987Ron

The cat carrier and the pear are both things I did not need to know about. Even the idea is bad.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- let me know and I'll cut one out for the shop. Much respect for you and the attention that you provide your "Mother" (I refer to mine as Mom). Your posts at Mother's are a favorite of mine. Open for design change…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The cat carrier and the pear are both things I did not need to know about. Even the idea is bad.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron- I know that you are a good dog lover. I have learned about the "Chessie" that you recently adopted, but DS shared a new unknown breed with me *Rhodesian Ridgeback - a breed raised to hunt lions in Africa*. WOW! more knowledge on dogs and their breeds…. +1

Dog ownership, for me is sadly missing but I am enjoying my 2 cats and the students at school…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz gonna use this design for the patio?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


oh hell noooooo!!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Pottz that cat post is cruel and sick. I wouldn t post a mean Beagle meme…
> 
> Those type of accessories were common add-ons for cars back then.
> Typically everything besides the basic chassis and motor was an accessory, lights, wipers, speedo…
> 
> I d agree that that would probably be a no-no these days. Same fate as the cat carrier.
> 
> *whats wrong with the cat carrier ? ;-)*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


why not i have a sense of humor ?


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron- I know that you are a good dog lover. I have learned about the "Chessie" that you recently adopted, but DS shared a new unknown breed with me *Rhodesian Ridgeback - a breed raised to hunt lions in Africa*. WOW! more knowledge on dogs and their breeds…. +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Been around two different Rhodesian Ridgebacks, both were older dogs, calm easy going. As the name suggests there is a ridge of hair down the back, or a wide band of hair, coarser or more upright. Redish brown color. Good sized dogs and easy to be around, at least these two. Some time ago. Do not know if this is the normal traits or not as far as temperment.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- I have been a small breed of dog owner- I really like the stories of the Dire Wolf and your Chessie, especially the professional way you had Duke in "boot camp", the love and interaction at home- for me great stories. Now DS comes and posts about a Lion hunting dog- I had to look up another fantastic large dog breed…

DS- why did you choose this breed?


----------



## 987Ron

nite all, dog duty and off to bed. No tuck in or stories needed.


----------



## corelz125

That is just a saltillo tile design I found. It's just rectangle tile Pottz with small ones mix in. How hard could it be? LOL


----------



## corelz125

A firefighter is working on the engine outside the station when he notices a little boy next door in a little red wagon with tiny ladders hung off the side and a garden hose tightly coiled in the middle. The boy is wearing a firefighter's helmet and has the wagon tied to a dog and a cat. The firefighter walks over to take a closer look. "That sure is a nice fire truck," the fire fighter says with admiration. "Thanks," says the little boy. As the firefighter looks a little closer, he notices the boy has tied the wagon to the dog's collar and to the cat's testicles. "Little partner," the firefighter says, "I don't want to tell you how to run your fire truck, but if you were to tie that rope around the cat's collar, I think you could go faster." The little boy says, "You're probably right, but then I wouldn't have a siren."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

SICK!!!!


----------



## pottz

> That is just a saltillo tile design I found. It s just rectangle tile Pottz with small ones mix in. How hard could it be? LOL
> 
> - corelz125


oh no, i love the design,but id only do it inside,not on a patio.


----------



## pottz

> SICK!!!!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


LMAO !!!! what did i tell bud.to the perch!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A firefighter is working on the engine outside the station when he notices a little boy next door in a little red wagon with tiny ladders hung off the side and a garden hose tightly coiled in the middle. The boy is wearing a firefighter's helmet and has the wagon tied to a dog and a cat. The firefighter walks over to take a closer look. "That sure is a nice fire truck," the fire fighter says with admiration. "Thanks," says the little boy. As the firefighter looks a little closer, he notices the boy has tied the wagon to the dog's collar and to the cat's testicles. "Little partner," the firefighter says, "I don't want to tell you how to run your fire truck, but if you were to tie that rope around the cat's collar, I think you could go faster." The little boy says, "You're probably right, but then I wouldn't have a siren."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Will you take us for a ride?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> In the Porsche the others I no longer have. Track at speed or just down the road?
> 
> - 987Ron


Track, I've never been one before. I drove a friend's Porche one time. Not very good visibility for a guy used to driving 4×4xFord and van full pof tools and materials. ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Ron-* interesting choice in vehicles. By chance did you ever use one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Never heard of one of these. Cannot imagine trying to get a dog into one let alone have him/her happy riding in it. Bet one might get pulled over by the traffic cop if he saw that.
> Dog loose in the back of a pickup truck should b illegal, animal neglect and endangerment at the least.
> 
> - 987Ron


I saw it a lot. I could not believe them on the freeway at 70+ ;-(( Dog running around looking past the cab on both sides.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Do remember the water bag hung over the front of the car to help cool the radiator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


I saw a lot of water bags but they were for drinking, not cooling.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> As soon as they advertised that sack the animal people would condemn it as cruelty to animals.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> +1 I found this and thought about Mitt Romney political presidential candidate who…
> 
> *Mitt Romney dog incident*
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitt_Romney_dog_incident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps.
> I passed on your last night joke to 2 buddies they liked it… No comment from DW. * [:>}*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is not as bad as dogs in the cargo hold of jets at 30K feet! ;-((


----------



## pottz

bob,your dating yourself ! ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Carrying the cat might be possible* but I am not sure how one would get the carrier and the cat together. Sure would not want to try that.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Might be possible? That cat carrier is no different than the "Pear of Anguish"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pear_of_anguish
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Studying medieval ancestors I think SWMBO discovered why that period is named "Mid Evil." ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gunny- let me know and I ll cut one out for the shop. Much respect for you and the attention that you provide your "Mother" (I refer to mine as Mom). Your posts at Mother s are a favorite of mine. Open for design change…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Mother's Garage?


----------



## pottz

> SICK!!!!
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


really and you post the pear of anguish !!! ive never even heard of it or would ever go looking for it,yet you did.look in the mirror before you point fingers my friend ? hey i was just joking,are you?


----------



## pottz

> Gunny- let me know and I ll cut one out for the shop. Much respect for you and the attention that you provide your "Mother" (I refer to mine as Mom). Your posts at Mother s are a favorite of mine. Open for design change…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Mother s Garage?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


just walk away bud?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Just dropping in before bed. Was busy with my son this evening. Another busy day tomorrow working on his Mustang and such.


----------



## RichT

> Might be possible? That cat carrier is no different than the "Pear of Anguish"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


And you claim to be a judge of crassness?


----------



## pottz

> Might be possible? That cat carrier is no different than the "Pear of Anguish"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> And you claim to be a judge of crassness?
> 
> - Rich


hmmmm ?


----------



## pottz

> Might be possible? That cat carrier is no different than the "Pear of Anguish"
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> And you claim to be a judge of crassness? maybe those that live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones ? nah! im sure thats meant for me? ;-))
> 
> - Rich
> 
> hmmmm ?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Might be possible? That cat carrier is no different than the "Pear of Anguish"
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> And you claim to be a judge of crassness?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> hmmmm ?
> 
> - pottz


Combine them both and it'd scare the *bjesus_* out of a *Tom*!


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all…..getting started late this am…. 
Cool today high 79 slight chance of rain…the humming birds have departed for southern climes. Every year same 7-10 day period. 
havea good day and weekend…beware of the pear.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Morning- I hope you all are able to sit comfortably at the computer, after last night.



> Might be possible? That cat carrier is no different than the "Pear of Anguish"
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *And you claim to be* a judge of crassness?
> 
> - Rich


*When did I ever make that claim?*

The cat carrier- crass

The "pear"- historical knowledge

The keyboard then you say what you want…

*"people who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones"*_

*This means that you should not criticize other people for bad qualities in their character that you have yourself.*

I did not criticize any person's character just commented on the joke and meme… Just because one person laughs does not mean that I have to.

This is a forum and do we not have the right to post a like or dislike on the subject matter?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*At Rwanda's Favorite Bars, Forget the Beer: Milk Is What's on Tap*










Milk is a favorite drink in Rwanda, and milk bars serve it up in abundance, fresh or fermented, hot or cold. "When you drink milk, you always have your head straight and your ideas right."
https://www.nytimes.com/2021/10/09/world/africa/rwanda-milk-bars.html


----------



## 987Ron

Back from the pond and the Duke's swim. 40 times retrieving the disc. 20 to 30 yards out each time. I got tired he wasn't. Gave him his bath when we got home. Inner coat of fur not hardly damp. 
He really gets excited when we get the pond stuff out and put it in the golf cart. Knows what is coming. Coming home he runs beside the golf cart.  Should be tired but in 15 minutes he will be ready to play fetch in the back yard.

Wish I had some of that energy. But I would not want to fetch a ball to use it up.

Off to the son's house for dinner tonight. Ymmm.


----------



## moke

DW--Did I post the photo of the fighter plane from donations? Hard to remember what i posted. I have some more to scan, but some old WW1 ready to post…...will next week.

Today is Iowa #3 vs Penn State #4 game. The whole state will be empty at bars or in front of Home TV. I will not be around the garage much, Tuesday is my Medicare Birthday and friends have to gloat about being younger…hey as long as they buy right?

Last night italian, tonight pizza, tomorrow steak….so much for diet but great to be around friends.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gary and I lost to Fran and Lauren 3 and 1

My wife had three birdies in the first 5 holes. 12 handicap no less! We did come back from 5 down to 3 down causing them to press. I made a bomb 60+ feet for bird in the come back stretch. To no avail.

Pretty tired.

Woodwork - coat of finish on before sun rise. Almost down w two projects, 3rd will take more time.

Have a good one


----------



## splintergroup

> Back from the pond and the Duke s swim. 40 times retrieving the disc. 20 to 30 yards out each time. I got tired he wasn t.
> - 987Ron


My brother's black lab gets daily walks/swims. He lives near Dallas, but knows all the ponds hidden amongst the urban concrete. He'll toss the fetching rope-bone as far as he can and that dog will just crash into the water and fetch. Never gets tired (I feel your wish for that energy 8^)

Neatest thing in my mind is the quick doggy-shake and instant dry. Retrievers are definitely a water breed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Moke not sure on the pic (maybe the Pearl Harbor one) but they sure add here… Thx

Iowa football - Hayden Fry memories for me…"Fry brought a wide-open passing game to the Big Ten for the first time" back in the day I was a Michigan fan and we didn't much care for him… [:>} Today the only team that I root for are Detroit Lions. Enjoy your game…


----------



## pottz

*Morning- I hope you all are able to sit comfortably at the computer, after last night.-Desert_Woodworker*

i forgot to answer your question.yes,thank you for asking.


----------



## 987Ron

*Boomer Sooner..*...Red River Rivalry lives on. Score looked more like a basket ball game score.

Oklahoma owns the Red River, literally. Indian Territory extended to the far bank of the river, not the center like most other state divisions.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- you may be interested in this for your laser engraving…










https://www.freepatternsarea.com/designs/dog-silhouette-clip-art-vectors/

The site has many free vectors to choose from…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Saturday nite Football-* I like Ron and Moke's posts on college football- Ron's OK pulled one out but as of now Moke's Iowa is down by 7 to Penn St.

Gunny and others- here is an idea and make money…

*Gunny's Garage Sport$*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... 40 times retrieving the disc. ...
> - 987Ron


You two should get your act together… after the first time, you should just keep a tight grip on it and save the poor bugger from continually having to pick up your *dropsies*.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ..... 40 times retrieving the disc. ...
> - 987Ron
> 
> You two should get your act together… after the first time, you should just keep a tight grip on it and save the poor bugger from continually having to pick up your *dropsies*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Duck are you referring to a boom-a-rang or Ron's Frisbie? Here is a vid on using a Boomerang and dogs.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I spent my day dealing with this and other upstream hardware.


----------



## bigblockyeti

This picture should be a dead giveaway.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Today is Iowa #3 vs Penn State #4 game. The whole state will be empty at bars or in front of Home TV. I will not be around the garage much, Tuesday is my Medicare Birthday and friends have to gloat about being younger…hey as long as they buy right?
> 
> - moke


Mom would be thrilled. Iowa skunked Penn State ;-)



> ..... 40 times retrieving the disc. ...
> 
> Duck are you referring to a boom-a-rang or Ron s Frisbie? Here is a vid on using a Boomerang and dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*DW* That boomerang should be a perfect exerciser ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Moke- you had a close one by 3… Enjoy


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

<blockquot>[/QUOTE]

Top Max- the boomerang, for me it never came back to me. Maybe the Duck has thrown these… Has anybody had success with them returning back to you and catching it? Down under they are a hunting weapon…










Not for dog play Ron…

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boomerang


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- the boomerang, for me it never came back to me. Maybe the Duck has thrown these… Has anybody had success with them returning back to you and catching it? Down under they are a hunting weapon…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I vaguely remember an interest in boomerangs. Seems like I had a cheapy and was going to make a better one, but it got lost in other more important activities and procrastination.


----------



## 987Ron

> Top Max- the boomerang, for me it never came back to me. Maybe the Duck has thrown these… Has anybody had success with them returning back to you and catching it? Down under they are a hunting weapon…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for dog play Ron…
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boomerang
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Have 3 or 4 commercial boomerangs the cheap one is the best for me. I can make it return, but catching it is almost impossible and if I do the knuckles get whacked. Started making one but it is hanging half done on the shop wall. Been there awhile. couple of years at least.
Not something I would use with the dog. One good chomp would destroy it if he got it. Like the video it is teasing and I do not teaase the dog, teasing would tend to make the dog aggressive with toys. I want them to bring it to me and give it over gently.


----------



## RichT

> the boomerang, for me it never came back to me.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


A boomerang that doesn't come back is called a *stick*.


----------



## 987Ron

Back from dinner at the son's Octoberfest type meal, wursts various, etc. A nice German lager bier.

Dogs been out and time for bed. Tired this pm. Nite all.


----------



## moke

Thanks DW….it was ugly…like very ugly….but a win, none the less.

Duckie….The big thing in College football…the real football…..not that kick the ball….kick the ball…kick the ball, game the is played on other continents…...is now to have an Aussie punter. There are 135 FBS college football, 70 some have Aussie punters. Iowa has one, he is amazing. He had never even stepped onto a football field until he had commited to play for Iowa. He consistently does a great job.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> the boomerang, for me it never came back to me.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> A boomerang that doesn t come back is called a *stick*.
> 
> - Rich


This is why we love you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> .
> Not something I would use with the dog. One good chomp would destroy it if he got it. Like the video it is teasing and* I do not teaase the dog, teasing would tend to make the dog aggressive with toys. I want them to bring it to me and give it over gently. *
> 
> - 987Ron


I would like a tuck-in from you…. [:>}


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> .
> Not something I would use with the dog. One good chomp would destroy it if he got it. Like the video it is teasing and* I do not teaase the dog, teasing would tend to make the dog aggressive with toys. I want them to bring it to me and give it over gently. *
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I would like a tuck-in from you….
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


sounds like a "bromance" ? hey not puttin it down,enjoy !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duck are you referring to a boom-a-rang…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


What do you call a *boomerang* that doesn't come back?... a *stick*!

I thought I'd leave the funnies to *C125*, however, this one hit home…


----------



## pottz

delete


----------



## pottz

> Duck are you referring to a boom-a-rang…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> What do you call a *boomerang* that doesn t come back?... a *stick*!
> 
> I thought I d leave the funnies to *C125*, however, this one hit home…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


hey duckie i told you that was between me and the wife !


----------



## corelz125

Death: It's your time. give me your hand

Blonde: No! i know that if i dont touch you then I'll never die!

Death: Holy cow! You figured out the key to living forever! You're soooo smart! High five!

Blonde: *high fives*

Death: Typical blonde…


----------



## corelz125

Funny one Duck


----------



## pottz

> Death: It's your time. give me your hand
> 
> Blonde: No! i know that if i dont touch you then I'll never die!
> 
> Death: Holy cow! You figured out the key to living forever! You're soooo smart! High five!
> 
> Blonde: *high fives*
> 
> Death: Typical blonde…
> 
> - corelz125


;-))


----------



## pottz

corelz it's a good thing you and i dont listen to the peanut gallery or we'd have no fun here-lol.or maybe lets just say the "nut" gallery !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Duck are you referring to a boom-a-rang…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> What do you call a *boomerang* that doesn t come back?... a *stick*!
> 
> I thought I d leave the funnies to *C125*, however, this one hit home…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck





> Death: It's your time. give me your hand
> 
> Blonde: No! i know that if i dont touch you then I'll never die!
> 
> Death: Holy cow! You figured out the key to living forever! You're soooo smart! High five!
> 
> Blonde: *high fives*
> 
> Death: Typical blonde…
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## pottz

slow night boys,i guess all the old buzzards when to the perch ? of course i sometimes forget im west coast time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> slow night boys,i guess all the old buzzards when to the perch ? of course i sometimes forget im west coast time.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, I finally admitted I'm an old buzzard and joined DW on the perch. I tucked him in.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

The secret of why I drink casked vino….


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all:

Boys lost at cards again. Once the drinking kicks in we are toast!

Golf today. Away game. Boys up 11-8 on the year.

Going to watch the Giants play the Cowboys (hated rival) Hope to get another coat of finish on 3 projects at half time.

So that would be a full day in my view.

Topa I talk to my self all the time, Big Block I have no idea what that is, Duck - we had several bottles of wine with dinner and after playing cards. No fair the girls stop drinking. Two Penn state fans at dinner where not happy.

Duck can you play a Didgeridoo?

Hope you have a good one.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duck can you play a Didgeridoo?
> - Peteybadboy


I'm no musician, however, I'll play with anything or anyone.

Though the missus keeps asking me *"did ya re do"* that thing I asked you to fix?


----------



## bandit571

It was noted that when Napoleon's Imperial Guard left an area that USED to have a few Wine Cellars…each was well equipped…..1 bottle stashed in their Shako/Bearskin…2 or more stashed in their Knapsacks, and one bottle's worth was sloshing around in their gullets….and were STILL able to march 25 miles a day.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the Morning to ya, ya bunch of Scallywag Buzzards. And the remains of the day to meself….

"Better Living, through Improved Chemistry.." painkillers working, HEAT working, ice as needed working….able to get up and walk around as needed….without help. Making a bit of Progress….Just at the back of the Right Knee is the sore spot…..where that tear is? Lower back is getting much better.

No crutch, nor cane NEEDED…..


----------



## splintergroup

Just read California is banning gas powered generators, WTH? If by "gas" powered they include propane, NG, and alcohol, that doesn't leave much besides a battery or squirrel.

I know they were a big help during the rolling blackouts a while back, Tesla owners used them to charge their cars.

I suppose it is better for the owner if the generator is bicycle powered, more exercise and all…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> It was noted that when Napoleon s Imperial Guard left an area that USED to have a few Wine Cellars…each was well equipped…..1 bottle stashed in their Shako/Bearskin…2 or more stashed in their Knapsacks, and one bottle s worth was sloshing around in their gullets….and were STILL able to march 25 miles a day.
> - bandit571


All this talk makes me want to be a *Bonapartist*!


----------



## 987Ron

Old Buzzard hey I tucked in at 9:45. Kinda late but it was a Saturday night. Who is an old buzzard now? Matter of perspective? Put a GPS collar on Duke to measure distance, morning fetch session 6250 ft. I was the one that called "enough". He ran I stood still. Constantly amazed at a dogs endurance. Particularly this dog

Up late for making up for tuciking in late. Coffee on the porch with the dog. Overcast cool am. Have sanded the first coat on the yarn box and ready for the second coat of finish. Later today when the humidity drops.

Was given 4 boards of Angelem or Andira. Anyone ever make anything with that wood. Grain looks nice color is not exactly pretty. yellowish with a bit of green cast…Stain might help? Probably put them on a shelf and leave for a decade or two.

later


----------



## pottz

> Just read California is banning gas powered generators, WTH? If by "gas" powered they include propane, NG, and alcohol, that doesn t leave much besides a battery or squirrel.
> 
> I know they were a big help during the rolling blackouts a while back, Tesla owners used them to charge their cars.
> 
> I suppose it is better for the owner if the generator is bicycle powered, more exercise and all…
> 
> - splintergroup


yeah were the banner state you name it and california will ban it or tax it to the point you wont wanna do it.just finished the yard work eating some breakfast then off to get a load of saltillo tile for the big tile job.gonna be a beautiful day,sunny and 77.


----------



## corelz125

I'll be done with the tile saw by the end of the week. Wanna come borrow it?


----------



## pottz

> I ll be done with the tile saw by the end of the week. Wanna come borrow it?
> 
> - corelz125


i would but the round trip would take longer than the work.ive got a small one that will do the job.


----------



## 987Ron

> Just read California is banning gas powered generators, WTH? If by "gas" powered they include propane, NG, and alcohol, that doesn t leave much besides a battery or squirrel.
> 
> I know they were a big help during the rolling blackouts a while back, Tesla owners used them to charge their cars.
> 
> I suppose it is better for the owner if the generator is bicycle powered, more exercise and all…
> 
> - splintergroup


If one suffers from a medical condition and the prescribed drugs must be kept cold, how in an outage? Like Insulin for a Diabetic. Neighbor was a severe diabetic, his insulin had to be kept refrigerated. Kept a well maintained generator.


----------



## 987Ron

> I ll be done with the tile saw by the end of the week. Wanna come borrow it?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> i would but the round trip would take longer than the work.ive got a small one that will do the job.
> 
> - pottz


Just borrow DW''s laser and cut the tile no messy water bath, accurate, etc. Even engrave your initials and date in a corner tile? Let you use mine but it is to weak to do the job.


----------



## RichT

Speaking of California…

California Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) signed a host of bills into law on Friday, including AB 1084, which requires "gender neutral retail departments" in toy stores, so that shoppers will not be encouraged some toys for girls and others for boys.

The bill, authored by Assembly member Evan Low (D-Campbell), declares that differences in products that are marketed to girls or boys are "unjustified," and that it is "inappropriate" to imply they should be used by one gender instead of another.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz
> 
> Just borrow DW s laser and cut the tile no messy water bath, accurate, etc. Even engrave your initials and date in a corner tile? Let you use mine but it is to weak to do the job.
> 
> - 987Ron


*Ron nice idea, Pottz- I would be glad to engrave a corner tile for you- let me know.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Speaking of California- *










Any thoughts on mixing them with the "Green" tools?


----------



## corelz125




----------



## corelz125

Sounds like an LBD story to me


----------



## moke

> *Speaking of California- *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on mixing them with the "Green" tools?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


WTH?


----------



## RichT

> *Speaking of California- *
> Any thoughts on mixing them with the "Green" tools?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Maybe Ryobi green.


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> Just borrow DW s laser and cut the tile no messy water bath, accurate, etc. Even engrave your initials and date in a corner tile? Let you use mine but it is to weak to do the job.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> *Ron nice idea, Pottz- I would be glad to engrave a corner tile for you- let me know.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hmmmm,ill keep that in mind.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Old Buzzard hey I tucked in at 9:45. Kinda late but it was a Saturday night. Who is an old buzzard now? Matter of perspective? Put a GPS collar on Duke to measure distance, morning fetch session 6250 ft. I was the one that called "enough". He ran I stood still. Constantly amazed at a dogs endurance. Particularly this dog
> 
> - 987Ron


You could use a clay pigeon thrower, but cocking it might be more work than just throwing.


----------



## pottz

> Sounds like an LBD story to me
> 
> - corelz125


he's probably done it -lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Speaking of California- *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on mixing them with the "Green" tools?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> WTH?
> 
> - moke


Probably illegal and offensive. Transgender boys taking over girls' sport is OK.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - corelz125


LOL! I gotta send that to my son. He has always had cats.


----------



## pottz

one issue i had with this thick tile is i had to cut some off the bottom of my garage door.problem was it's a steel door,not easy to cut.took about a half hour with a small grinder and a metal cutting disc.i just hope i cut enough off ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny have you ever had to fix one of these in a car?*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Gunny have you ever had to fix one of these in a car?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


If they just draw a swallow every time there should not be an open container violation ;-))


----------



## moke

> *Speaking of California- *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on mixing them with the "Green" tools?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> WTH?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Probably illegal and offensive. Transgender boys taking over girls sport is OK.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor





> Speaking of California…
> 
> California Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) signed a host of bills into law on Friday, including AB 1084, which requires "gender neutral retail departments" in toy stores, so that shoppers will not be encouraged some toys for girls and others for boys.
> 
> The bill, authored by Assembly member Evan Low (D-Campbell), declares that differences in products that are marketed to girls or boys are "unjustified," and that it is "inappropriate" to imply they should be used by one gender instead of another.
> 
> - Rich


California is a "special" place isn't it?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> If they just draw a swallow every time there should not be an open container violation ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Some history for you- * 2005 final toast to legal drinking, driving*

HELENA - Some Montana motorists, the joke goes, measure distances driven by how many beers a driver can down along the way. But what many here have considered a cherished freedom, grabbing a cold one for the road, is ending.
https://www.spokesman.com/stories/2005/apr/09/ban-means-final-toast-to-legal-drinking-driving/


----------



## splintergroup

> - corelz125


Kinda looks like I feel a few hours after an extra hot bowl of green chile stew =8^@


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Speaking of California…
> 
> California Gov. Gavin Newsom (D) signed a host of bills into law on Friday, including AB 1084, which requires "gender neutral retail departments" in toy stores, so that shoppers will not be encouraged some toys for girls and others for boys.
> 
> The bill, authored by Assembly member Evan Low (D-Campbell), declares that differences in products that are marketed to girls or boys are "unjustified," and that it is "inappropriate" to imply they should be used by one gender instead of another.
> 
> - Rich


Every time I think California is cool, they do something like this.

Maybe I'm just a pragmatist, but If I wanted to dress in boy or girl clothes, I'd want a sign to point me in the right direction. Let's face it, they are shaped different. Stores couldn't care less who buys them. Nobody else does either.


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> If they just draw a swallow every time there should not be an open container violation ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Some history for you- * 2005 final toast to legal drinking, driving*
> 
> HELENA - Some Montana motorists, the joke goes, measure distances driven by how many beers a driver can down along the way. But what many here have considered a cherished freedom, grabbing a cold one for the road, is ending.
> https://www.spokesman.com/stories/2005/apr/09/ban-means-final-toast-to-legal-drinking-driving/
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


i remember when we would visit our uncles in montana if you were in a bar and it was closing time they pour your dink in a solo cup and you took it with you-cheers.


----------



## pottz

ok material is on hand just need a lucky volunteer that wants a few days of fun in the sun.now i know many will want to help but i only need one maybe two of ya.
this is only enough material to do about 3/4 ill fine tune at that point.i really dont wanna be luggin 50lb boxes of tile back to the store.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> ok material is on hand just need a lucky volunteer that wants a few days of fun in the sun.now i know many will want to help but i only need one maybe two of ya.
> this is only enough material to do about 3/4 ill fine tune at that point.i really dont wanna be luggin 50lb boxes of tile back to the store.
> 
> - pottz


That looks like sore knees and a backache.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> HELENA - Some Montana motorists, the joke goes, measure distances driven by how many beers a driver can down along the way. But what many here have considered a cherished freedom, grabbing a cold one for the road, is ending.
> https://www.spokesman.com/stories/2005/apr/09/ban-means-final-toast-to-legal-drinking-driving/
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> i remember when we would visit our uncles in montana if you were in a bar and it was closing time they pour your dink in a solo cup and you took it with you-cheers.
> 
> - pottz


+1 History that never will be repeated… Oh, I have my memories… Today none before driving.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> ok material is on hand just need a lucky volunteer that wants a few days of fun in the sun.now i know many will want to help but i only need one maybe two of ya.
> this is only enough material to do about 3/4 ill fine tune at that point.i really dont wanna be luggin 50lb boxes of tile back to the store.
> 
> - pottz


if i was closer to you and didnt have to be a nurse or have any pain i would be glad to help you out buddy :<)))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ok material is on hand just need a lucky volunteer that wants a few days of fun in the sun.now i know many will want to help but i only need one maybe two of ya.
> this is only enough material to do about 3/4 ill fine tune at that point.i really dont wanna be luggin 50lb boxes of tile back to the store.
> 
> - pottz


*How many boxes did you have the wife bring in? Are you going to be around and posting with us or is Mrs. going to give you one of the "Honey you worked hard today…" evenings?*


----------



## pottz

> ok material is on hand just need a lucky volunteer that wants a few days of fun in the sun.now i know many will want to help but i only need one maybe two of ya.
> this is only enough material to do about 3/4 ill fine tune at that point.i really dont wanna be luggin 50lb boxes of tile back to the store.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That looks like sore knees and a backache.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


well yeah,thats the fun part.


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> HELENA - Some Montana motorists, the joke goes, measure distances driven by how many beers a driver can down along the way. But what many here have considered a cherished freedom, grabbing a cold one for the road, is ending.
> https://www.spokesman.com/stories/2005/apr/09/ban-means-final-toast-to-legal-drinking-driving/
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> i remember when we would visit our uncles in montana if you were in a bar and it was closing time they pour your dink in a solo cup and you took it with you-cheers.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 History that never will be repeated… Oh, I have my memories… Today none before driving.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


if we go out to eat ill have two drinks or glasses of wine max.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Sounds like an LBD story to me
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> he s probably done it -lol.
> 
> - pottz


Had all sorts of problems… the first time… it's hard to reach the pedals from the top floor of a *double-decker*... People on the lower floor were prone to panic when they couldn't see the driver. At least they were ignorant of my DUI status.



> ... just need a lucky volunteer that wants a few days of fun in the sun.now i know many will want to help but i only need one maybe two of ya….
> - pottz
> 
> That looks like sore knees and a backache.
> - CWWoodworking


Only for the *volunteer(s)*!


----------



## pottz

> ok material is on hand just need a lucky volunteer that wants a few days of fun in the sun.now i know many will want to help but i only need one maybe two of ya.
> this is only enough material to do about 3/4 ill fine tune at that point.i really dont wanna be luggin 50lb boxes of tile back to the store.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> if i was closer to you and didnt have to be a nurse or have any pain i would be glad to help you out buddy :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


only a crazy man would do that buddy.it's like when someone moves and needs help,you run man -lol.


----------



## pottz

> ok material is on hand just need a lucky volunteer that wants a few days of fun in the sun.now i know many will want to help but i only need one maybe two of ya.
> this is only enough material to do about 3/4 ill fine tune at that point.i really dont wanna be luggin 50lb boxes of tile back to the store.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *How many boxes did you have the wife bring in? Are you going to be around and posting with us or is Mrs. going to give you one of the "Honey you worked hard today…" evenings?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i wish.sadly her days of heavy lifting and hard work are done after several major surgeries over the last 15 years.she wasn't afraid of helping out and was a blessing on all the diy's ive done over the years.cutting the steel door wasn't too bad,getting it back on the hinges was a mother.the door weigh's probably well over a hundred pounds.i wish i could ask a neighbor for help but their all older than i am and not in good shape.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- if you moved those boxes from point A to point B… *+ Impressive*

Enjoy these years…


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz: I would come to California and do the patio tile and all you would have to do is supervise…......

however:

Being an old man with a bad hip, a troublesome back, a continent width away, a new dawg to train, I will have to beg off otherwise I would. Honest.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- if you moved those boxes from point A to point B… *+ Impressive*
> 
> Enjoy these years…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well i didn't do it all at once.today i brought home 10 boxes plus the grout,and that was enough.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz: I would come to California and do the patio tile and all you would have to do is supervise…......
> 
> however:
> 
> Being an old man with a bad hip, a troublesome back, a continent width away, a new dawg to train, I will have to beg off otherwise I would. Honest.
> 
> - 987Ron


thanks bud i know you would and im not too far away from you myself.i really enjoy the diy projects but i do realize the day is quickly coming when i gotta do like the wife keeps telling me.call the guy !!!! way too stubborn to give in just yet.


----------



## corelz125

If you work at your own place not in a rush it's not as bad. When you start to push it then it becomes hard on your body. You gonna use the tile level system?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- all these offers to help are filled with regrets but DW is here with you offering "free" engraving. Here is an idea…










I always have and love to add "Easter Eggs" with my projects… Easter eggs explained…
https://www.distractify.com/p/jeeps-easter-eggs


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Had a great weekend with my son. Just now catching up. Last night was a bust, had a bad bout with food poisoning from the food the other tech at worked undercooked. Was not fun.

Back to regular schedule this week hopefully.


----------



## pottz

> If you work at your own place not in a rush it s not as bad. When you start to push it then it becomes hard on your body. You gonna use the tile level system?
> 
> - corelz125


im gonna use the whatever the hell works system-lol. im takin the whole next after this week off.im gonna take my time and when im tired and the back starts to ache im done for the day.believe it or not im lookin forward to this project.


----------



## pottz

> Had a great weekend with my son. Just now catching up. Last night was a bust, had a bad bout with food poisoning from the food the other tech at worked undercooked. Was not fun.
> 
> Back to regular schedule this week hopefully.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


well that sucks.im always cautious with food from people im not sure about.some are not real sanitary if yeah know what i mean ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz
> 
> *"Honey you worked hard today…" evenings?**
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> *


*

Bud, where are you? Corelz asked you about the "tile leveling system" without any explanation. Maybe this will help…

*How to Use a Tile Leveling System the Right Way*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Does anybody know to use a golfball on checking your tile contractors install?


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> *"Honey you worked hard today…" evenings?**
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Bud, where are you? Corelz asked you about the "tile leveling system" without any explanation. Maybe this will help…
> 
> *How to Use a Tile Leveling System the Right Way*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


what i answered with, whatever the hell works-lol. no ill be doing it pretty much the way your video showed,straight trowel lines.the diffrerence with saltillo though is tiles that are cupped and need lots of buttering to avoid hollow cells that can crack under pressure from use.


----------



## pottz

> Does anybody know to use a golfball on checking your tile contractors install?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no because i am the tile guy !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 no worries from here, for out west we do things a little different.

Others guys. Does anyone remember leaving a coin or object in the concrete? a message on the inside wall?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- you sound a little huffy tonight? Maybe Top Max can give you a surprise tuck-in tonight it did wonders for me last night…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- you sound a little huffy tonight? Maybe Top Max can give you a surprise tuck-in tonight it did wonders for me last night…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


huffy ? well maybe,it was a long day just doin prep.im ready to rock n roll.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

ZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Tax extension expires in 5 days so I thought I'd better not wait until the last minute ;-)) I thought I'd would try efile and see if it is any better than the IRS never honoring their tax tables ;-((

The system filter offered 4 versions, but 3 were not qualified in WA. That should have been the first clue; forget it! After answering a bunch of questions that did not apply to us, I finally got to the first financial entry after what seems like a couple of hours, probably over an hour of BS.

The first entry was dividends. The software will not accept the dividend payer's name: The Walt Disney Company. The 1099-does did not have an EIN. First time I have ever been asked for that. ;-)) The system will not let me continue without that info. I entered a question about how to proceed. With all the staffing shortages, ect, plus normal customer no service in the 21st century, if this happens a few more times it will probably be April 15th before I get it filed ;-)) I decided to print a 1040-SR and had it completed in a couple of hours. Last year they shortened the 1040 to a single page claiming they were cutting paperwork. The catch was several worksheets that had to be completed to enter nothing that mattered one way or the other on the 1040 form.

I used to have a CPA do my taxes when I was in business. He was good. He retired and sold his business to another CPA firm. They raised the fee a couple of hundred dollars per year every year. It was easier to just pay them than do it myself. 2008 when the Great Recession hit, I had jobs in progress in hospitals canceled! I knew it was gonna be time to live on savings and credit ;-(( One guy I knew call the State Department of Revenue to find out how to report nothing to report. The lady told him to put in a 0 if he had no revenue ;-)) I made enough to pay my expenses. The IRS sent me a couple of hundred dollars Earned Income Tax Credit. I never knew such a thing existed. Not sure why $200 isn't going to change my life one way or the other ;-) Anyway, that lady at the revenue department told that guy 95% of small contractors went out of business ;-(

Back to that CPA outfit. They wanted about 4k to do my taxes. The year before I took SWMO's books to them and about 3 hours later they called and told me the form was ready to pick up and mail. Obviously, they were having a secretary enter a few numbers into a software system for over 1K/hr and hit the print button ;-(( They called about tax time. I told them I didn't have any contracts so I had plenty of time to do it myself ;-))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Does anybody know to use a golfball on checking your tile contractors install?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah, if he's better at golf than you… bugger the tiles and get him to give you lessons.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Suprise, suprise, suprise! I have an answer already ;-)

Question:
The software will not accept the dividend payers name The Walt Disney Company. The 1099-does not have an EIN. The system will not let me continue. What should I do File a paper form and mail it

Answer:
You cannot file a 1099Div without an EIN

What a *&%$ joke! Good thing I printed the 1040. Efile will not allow me to file ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sent this pic to my mom's view clix. sure to get a laugh


----------



## 987Ron

morning all. Off to the hygentist and get the old teeth scraped. Not fun. Later


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Got the tops of cabinets painted.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Exciting times we live in. The Dixie fire in CA has burned 963,000 acres. That is bigger than Rhode Island! It is 90% contained.


----------



## DS

> Ron- I have been a small breed of dog owner- I really like the stories of the Dire Wolf and your Chessie, especially the professional way you had Duke in "boot camp", the love and interaction at home- for me great stories. Now DS comes and posts about a Lion hunting dog- I had to look up another fantastic large dog breed…
> 
> DS- why did you choose this breed?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Believe it or not, he was found on a construction site. He was still a pup and was all skin and bones from neglect.
Apparently, between 1 and 2% of ridgebacks do not have the characteristic ridge and so, he was considered undesirable and abandoned.

Rhodesians are active and strong headed. He was a handful as a pup.
He's been a great dog, but in his old age he has bad arthritis in his hips.

The Golden Retriever is from my Daughter's dog's litter. She is super easy going.


----------



## 987Ron

Good looking dogs, they seem quite comfortable with each other and their surroundings Always a sign of a good home. Does the ridge back like to swim? Jump in the pool?


----------



## DS

Sadly, he is a panic swimmer. Not sure why that is.
It gets a little dangerous to be around him when he's swimming.
You could easily get shredded (ask me how I know).

The Golden loves to swim and is very natural in the water.


----------



## Peteybadboy

love the dawg stuff guys. My two dogs (she is gone now) and the current guy where/are panic swimmers. I have to show them the way out of the pool should they fall in.

Gunny Cabinets are looking real good.

Alright I'll ask, how would you use a golf ball to check tile?










The Urn is a howitzer shell 110mm. He said the casings where all over the place. Solid brass.

Started the Urn lid for Wayne Hooper (Combat Aviator Nam) The lid is Mahogany from the golf course (Irma) Wayne is a starter. I will imbed a "Challenge" coin from his unit. The Otters - it is a type of air plane.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sadly, he is a panic swimmer. Not sure why that is.
> It gets a little dangerous to be around him when he's swimming.
> You could easily get shredded (ask me how I know).
> 
> The Golden loves to swim and is very natural in the water.
> 
> - DS


I'm a panic swimmer. It is all about buoyancy and breathing.


----------



## 987Ron

Found this picture of a Ridgeback swimming, seems some like the water and swim well. 









Looks a lot like a Chessie in the water. Is that a duck?


----------



## pottz

when the beagle was about a year old the wife thought it would be good to introduce her to water.happened to be with me in the spa.didn't go well,she panicked and came right to me and tried to climb out.got some real nice scratches all over.funny she doesn't mind getting wet when i give her a bath though.i think it was the feeling of not touching the ground that freaked her out.


----------



## corelz125

I'm not a panic swimmer I just sink.


----------



## pottz

> I m not a panic swimmer I just sink.
> 
> - corelz125


ditto !


----------



## CWWoodworking

Potttz I'm glad the plane didn't get you. Tragic. Close to you?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> love the dawg stuff guys. My two dogs (she is gone now) and the current guy where/are panic swimmers. I have to show them the way out of the pool should they fall in.
> 
> Gunny Cabinets are looking real good.
> 
> Alright I ll ask, how would you use a golf ball to check tile?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Urn is a howitzer shell 110mm. He said the casings where all over the place. Solid brass.
> 
> Started the Urn lid for Wayne Hooper (Combat Aviator Nam) The lid is Mahogany from the golf course (Irma) Wayne is a starter. I will imbed a "Challenge" coin from his unit. The Otters - it is a type of air plane.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Looks great!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I m not a panic swimmer I just sink.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

10 posts to 14,000

Since you guys lampooned cats for the last 2 days… I'll try not to post 14,000th


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Next one--


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Second one--


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Third one--


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Forth one--


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m not a panic swimmer I just sink.
> 
> - corelz125


I can float on my back if the waves aren't more than an inch high ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

5th one--


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Columbus Day…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

More excitement this afternoon. One suspect on the loose after two armed carjackings in Auburn this afternoon. I probably should have waited until tomorrow to go to the grocery store and Post Office, eh? Not sure if I should take the garbage out or just let it go for a week. The one considered armed and dangerous was headed this way ;-(

Last Friday our granddaughter was SuperWoman. About 530 AM she woke up to an alert on the security cameras. The perpetrator looked in the house and took an ice chest from the backyard. She posted the video warning on Nextdoor. About an hour later the perpetrator was being held at gunpoint in a neighbor's house. They called the police but the perpetrator made a run for it. The police did not have probable cause to pursue the perp. Our granddaughter's post identified the item left in the neighbor's yard as stolen and the video identified the perp. The police had probable cause to arrest the perp. Another neighbor saw him passed out in the vehicle about 10 PM and he was arrested. ;-))

OK, Gunny, next post is yours ;-)


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all:

Woke up at 2:30

Wait did I just get 14000? Hope I did not steal that!

Should get the Urn lids finished today. Wayne really liked the work so far.

Chiropractor today, got lots of knots in the back and neck.

Feeling a bit tired.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Peg update:

They took Peg out of the hospital and to a different re-hab place. She is covid free, and the infections are gone. Her eyes open from time to time and she can follow hand movements for example. Sounds like she is coming out of the coma.

Sadly she will be in re-hab for 6 months to a year.

We have not seen Craig (Peg's husband) since this started. We hear he is a mess.

DW -Craig said he really likes the Angels.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Potttz I'm glad the plane didn't get you. Tragic. Close to you?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Bloody *drones*, never as accurate as they advertise! Must be the weak signal across the Pacific.

Err, err, err, umm… no warhead, just delivering a few puzzles…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Petey, nice 14,000. Another milestone.

Good to hear Peg is doing better, albeit a long recovery.

LBD, gotta get better batteries for those long trips with a drone.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Installed PVC sheets on bottom of cabinets and held in place with some aluminum bar and angle I had been given.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Hip keeping me close.

All you sinking swimmes maybe could be good with SCUBA diving, you would not even need weights. Ha ha

Petey: looking good.

DW: While I do not dislike cats, I am not a cat lover. I do not understand cat lovers. My daughter is one, she has more coffee mugs with cats on them than our total coffee cup/mugs. Shirts with cats on them, etc. Cat lovers seem to be proud or totally forgiving of a cats misbehaving. Tearing into her yarn is ok, just a being a cat. Dog does it and she goes ape. Cat doesn't come when called okay, if the dog does it he is not being good. 2am, cat roaming the houwe meowing loudly, okay cats are noctural, dog barks at 2 am, bad dog. etc etc. Neighbor is the same way, okay for cat to poop in the flower bed but a dog better not do it anywhere in her yard. etc. Please don't tell me it is just beng a cat. It is being a cat lover.

Taking it easy today, a bit of finish to apply on one side of the yarn box….the rest of the day easy….

Have a good one….later


----------



## pottz

> Potttz I'm glad the plane didn't get you. Tragic. Close to you?
> 
> - CWWoodworking


no that was in san diego about 100 miles from me.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Potttz I'm glad the plane didn't get you. Tragic. Close to you?
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> no that was in san diego about 100 miles from me.
> 
> - pottz


So the Duck missed you by an Australian mile.

LOL


----------



## pottz

> Potttz I'm glad the plane didn't get you. Tragic. Close to you?
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> no that was in san diego about 100 miles from me.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> So the Duck missed you by an Australian mile.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah he needs to stick to puzzle making,he sure cant read maps very well.


----------



## bandit571

Verdict from the Knee Doctor…..no tear, no surgery needed….he did offer to give the knee a "shot"...BTDT..doesn't work all that well for me. Continue with the rehab a little longer.

Was able to get in a full lap around the Wall E World store without needing the cane…barely…while simply pushing a cart…nice change from riding around the store on an electric cart….

Rehab tomorrow morning..then see about a LITTLE shoptime after Lunch? Need to clean off the tablesaw, have a project for it….when the knee says enough, that will be the quitting "bell".


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Last Friday our granddaughter was SuperWoman. About 530 AM she woke up to an alert on the security cameras. The perpetrator looked in the house and took an ice chest from the backyard. She posted the video warning on Nextdoor. About an hour later the perpetrator was being held at gunpoint in a neighbor's house. They called the police but the perpetrator made a run for it. The police did not have probable cause to pursue the perp. Our granddaughter's post identified the item left in the neighbor's yard as stolen and the video identified the perp. The police had probable cause to arrest the perp. Another neighbor saw him passed out in the vehicle about 10 PM and he was arrested. ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Sounds like the neighbor needs to get a little less trigger shy?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morn all:
> Woke up at 2:30
> Wait did I just get 14000? Hope I did not steal that!
> - Peteybadboy


I don't think any crime was committed ;-))

Too bad about Peg losing a year out of her life.



> All you sinking swimmes maybe could be good with SCUBA diving, you would not even need weights. Ha ha
> - 987Ron


What happens when the tank runs out of air? ;-(

*bandit* They offered me a shot last May in the shoulder. In previous incidents, I had been warned that Cortisone does damage every time so I decided to see how it recovered. It didn't. With the medical system stressed by Covid, the waiting time to see an Ortho was 2 months. Long story short wasting a couple of months in physical therapy, I should have had the shot in May. 5 months wasted. The problem is an infection, not a physical one. I noticed improvement a couple of days after the shot. I can raise my arm overhead for the first time in 5 months! ;-((

I see in the Nextdoor reports this morning a lady at the grocery store I went to yesterday had her passenger window broken out. The lowlife reached in to grab her purse, she tried to protect it and he broke her arm. ********************tatle continues to export lowlife to the suburbs.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Last Friday our granddaughter was SuperWoman. About 530 AM she woke up to an alert on the security cameras. The perpetrator looked in the house and took an ice chest from the backyard. She posted the video warning on Nextdoor. About an hour later the perpetrator was being held at gunpoint in a neighbor's house. They called the police but the perpetrator made a run for it. The police did not have probable cause to pursue the perp. Our granddaughter's post identified the item left in the neighbor's yard as stolen and the video identified the perp. The police had probable cause to arrest the perp. Another neighbor saw him passed out in the vehicle about 10 PM and he was arrested. ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Sounds like the neighbor needs to get a little less trigger shy?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I am a bit surprised there are not more vigilante actions. When I was a kid on the farm, somebody started burning haystacks. One night when I was about 16 a car drove past the house on our dead-end road with its lights off. A few minutes later it came back by. Dad sent me and LB around through the cow pens with our double barrels. He went around the barn with his 30-30. The car was sitting by the haystack. They must have seen him coming around the corner of the barn. WE didn't get far enough through the cow pen to see it but heard it leaving.

A few years after I left home I asked mom if they were still burning haystacks. She said the farmers started calling their neighbors if they were going to burn weeds or a field. Anyone who saw smoke that was unannounced called three neighbors and went to the nearest intersection and blocked it. Those 3 each called 3 and did the same. Within a few minutes, anybody out there had better have a good reason. No way could a few sheriff's deputies patrol 2,000 square miles effectively to catch the arsonist. 
They never found out who was doing it, but they quit burning haystacks ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

> All you sinking swimmers maybe could be good with SCUBA diving, you would not even need weights. Ha ha
> - 987Ron
> 
> What happens when the tank runs out of air? ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


If you stay down till you are totally out of air you are in trouble, sinker or not. back on dock or boat with 500psi remaining is normal. Otherwize the body will bloat after a few days and float. Not the best way to return to the surface.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa,

Sounds familiar. Kids where bashing mail boxes. I hear mine get bashed 2nd time. I sat in the drive way with my daisy rifle. They could not pass the house past me. It was a stand off. I finally went inside . It never happened again.


----------



## bandit571

Messy Shop…the before…









Needs a Dust Shovel….instead of a dustpan..









Bench wasn't a whole lot better, either…









Had to evict a bunch of spiders, and run an air hose everywhere…..Top of Tablesaw needed cleared off..so…









Even took the time to square things up a bit…









Will haul a BIG dustpan down there tomorrow, and a 1×6 x 6' Ash plank….right now I am sitting here with ice under the knee….been a busy day. Even brought a full Laundry Hamper back upstairs…one step at a time…

Was only in the shop about 1/2 an hour…


----------



## moke

Topa - Quite many probable cause excuses are often an excuse to not pursue. But I have to tell you with your stories of the courts letting folks go, I wouldn't arrest anyone at all!!!!! If you pursue some one and they fall and break their leg, or worse…...and it goes to court, and you lose, you may as well write the prep a blank check. And in the atmosphere your State and city is, you could maybe be charged yourself, and end up in Jail or losing your pension at the very best. The idiots that are running your area, need to wake up and realize that they are endangering everyone in your area. The only one benefiting from is the criminals…..of which you are soon going to have a bumper crop.


----------



## moke

Oh and this post has no content or purpose other than to put my posts to 2000


----------



## DS

Sometimes I just get random thoughts passing through my head, like, "Maybe they can't find Brian because he's out looking for the real killer."

It's apparently pretty difficult to do - Even OJ never found the sign at the mall that said "you are here".


----------



## pottz

> Oh and this post has no content or purpose other than to put my posts to 2000
> 
> - moke


post stuffer ;-) like i can talk-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good evening- catch up time…

Congratulations on our 14,000 posts.

Petey- Thx for the feedback on the "angels". Finished a new bach in the afternoon.










Moke- good insight on using force… So many horror stories on people trying or thinking that they were doing the right thing. When going through my concealed carry permit our instructor said that you will most likely be sued for damages and expect to pay at least $50,000 dollars in legal defense fees. (15 years ago)



> Sometimes I just get random thoughts passing through my head, like, "Maybe they can't find Brian because he's out looking for the real killer."
> 
> - DS


Who killed Jon Benay Ramsey?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bone and Joint Health National Action Week - October 12-18, 2021*










*I use the cortisone injections +1*


----------



## pottz

> *Bone and Joint Health National Action Week - October 12-18, 2021*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I use the cortisone injections +1*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i got one about 15 years ago when arthritis locked my arm up where i couldn't even wipe my butt.one shot and it's been fine ever since.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Bone and Joint Health National Action Week - October 12-18, 2021*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I use the cortisone injections +1*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i got one about 15 years ago when arthritis locked my arm up where i couldn t even wipe my butt.one shot and it s been fine ever since.
> 
> - pottz


Good testimony- It is a game-changer for me… I am going back to work for 3 days Special Ed H/S math and science.


----------



## pottz

> *Bone and Joint Health National Action Week - October 12-18, 2021*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I use the cortisone injections +1*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> i got one about 15 years ago when arthritis locked my arm up where i couldn t even wipe my butt.one shot and it s been fine ever since.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Good testimony- It is a game-changer for me… I am going back to work for 3 days Special Ed H/S math and science.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


oh yeah id never hesitate to get cortisone if needed again.when my doctor did it he had his nurse hold my arm.i asked him after what was he worried about.he said i didn't want your jerking your arm.i said, you stick a long needle down to the bone,i aint gonna move-lol.


----------



## bandit571

Have had one shot in each knee…..not much help. Have had one knee drained….not much fun. Willing to see what rehab can do, first….before I talk about needles…..

Had the left knee scoped almost 10 years ago….not a fan.


----------



## CWWoodworking




----------



## bandit571

There is a Township Police force in this county….seems they are always pulling over cars from out of the county…..even if they are just passing through…..and strangely enough…they ALWAYS find drugs in the cars…...

Beginning to wonder…exactly how many times that one or two little baggies gets re-used…..Hmmm..and why their K-9 always seems to know where to "hit" on a car…....

Some places run speed traps…..Washington Township does things a little differently, it would seem….


----------



## CWWoodworking

> There is a Township Police force in this county….seems they are always pulling over cars from out of the county…..even if they are just passing through…..and strangely enough…they ALWAYS find drugs in the cars…...
> 
> Beginning to wonder…exactly how many times that one or two little baggies gets re-used…..Hmmm..and why their K-9 always seems to know where to "hit" on a car…....
> 
> Some places run speed traps…..Washington Township does things a little differently, it would seem….
> 
> - bandit571


Our town used to be bad. When I was a teenager, If we drove through town midnight or after there was a 50% chance of being pulled over. Most of the time we didn't test it cause we were drunk. But the few sober times we tried, we got pulled over for nothing or followed out Of town.

It's not as bad anymore. They are more focused on out of town plates or clunker cars.

The other side of this is the drugs. Marijuana use is extremely high. A lot higher than a lot of people think. Shouldn't be illegal IMO but that's another story.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa,
> 
> Sounds familiar. Kids where bashing mail boxes. I hear mine get bashed 2nd time. I sat in the drive way with my daisy rifle. They could not pass the house past me. It was a stand off. I finally went inside . It never happened again.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I have never had a mailbox smashed. Probably would have been better than having 10k worth of tools stolen out of my van ;-)) After that, the lowlifes wanted the replacements They kept coming back for a decade. When I saw or heard a vehicle go by slowly in the evening, I would go out on guard duty about 15 minutes later. If they saw a guard on duty, they abandoned the mission. If not they came about 2 or 3 AM.

I found some of the animal control methods we used on the farm to be effective on urban animals too ;-)) I always wondered what the neighbors thought when they saw sparks jumping to ground in the rain as water dripped off the door handle ;-)) Nobody ever mentioned it ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa - Quite many probable cause excuses are often an excuse to not pursue. But I have to tell you with your stories of the courts letting folks go, I wouldn t arrest anyone at all!!!!! If you pursue some one and they fall and break their leg, or worse…...and it goes to court, and you lose, you may as well write the prep a blank check. And in the atmosphere your State and city is, you could maybe be charged yourself, and end up in Jail or losing your pension at the very best. The idiots that are running your area, need to wake up and realize that they are endangering everyone in your area. The only one benefiting from is the criminals…..of which you are soon going to have a bumper crop.
> - moke


Being in the electrical business with fire and electrocution, liability has always been a consideration. I think I told you guys about someone putting g a penny behind a fuse and an insurance company wanting me to cover their 100K cost. I was amazed when the insurance adjuster read the fire marshal's report to me and did not know what a penny behind a fuse meant ;-)) What is he doing in that business?

A King County officer told us this about liability in a class I attended in the late '80s. A business was burglarized several times. They always broke in the back. The owner fenced the back, got a guard dog, and installed warning signs. The burglar returned, saw the dog, and broke in the front. The alarm summoned the police. They knew the dog was out back and announced for the burglar to come out. The burglar went out the back and was "controlled" by the guard dog. The burglar successfully sued the business owner because he did not have a warning sign inside on the back door warning about the guard dog. The business owner lost it all was bankrupted by the legal fees and settlement he had to pay to the burglar.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa - Quite many probable cause excuses are often an excuse to not pursue. But I have to tell you with your stories of the courts letting folks go, I wouldn t arrest anyone at all!!!!! If you pursue some one and they fall and break their leg, or worse…...and it goes to court, and you lose, you may as well write the prep a blank check. And in the atmosphere your State and city is, you could maybe be charged yourself, and end up in Jail or losing your pension at the very best. *The idiots that are running your area, need to wake up and realize that they are endangering everyone in your area. The only one benefiting from is the criminals…..of which you are soon going to have a bumper crop.*
> - moke


I have been involved in the district D party for about 6 years. I proposed they require any candidate they endorse to support code enforcement and safety standards. They would not do it. I was told they cannot have a hard and fast rule like that. They obviously support our mayor ignoring safety standards and they have been supporting crime for decades. If they are willing to risk lives, they are obviously willing to kill.

Studying psychology to find a way to get the chity to consider facts I found a study in the 60s by a Jewish professor. I believe the motivation was to find why the Nazis were able to get soldiers to perform the Holocaust. I saw a couple that was motivated after WWII to see if what happened in Germany could happen here. They concluded it could but our long tradition of peaceful transfer of power probably prevented it. It looks like those days have ended ;-((

Anyway, the professor found 62% of people are willing to torture and kill. Other studies in Europe showed they were a couple of % points higher. In the last decade or two, more recent studies do not mention a specific % but suffice to say it is worse now. That should be evident as civilization collapses with the Left Coast behind the solid Blue Line leading ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> There is a Township Police force in this county….seems they are always pulling over cars from out of the county…..even if they are just passing through…..and strangely enough…they ALWAYS find drugs in the cars…...
> 
> Beginning to wonder…exactly how many times that one or two little baggies gets re-used…..Hmmm..and why their K-9 always seems to know where to "hit" on a car…....
> 
> Some places run speed traps…..Washington Township does things a little differently, it would seem….
> 
> - bandit571


It must be nice to live where they have time to do that. They are so busy here with shootings, auto theft, ect, they don't even respond to residential burglaries and prowlers. 30 years ago when I lost 10K worth of tools, it did not meet the 30K requirement for a commercial burglary.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> yeah he needs to stick to puzzle making,he sure cant read maps very well.
> - pottz


It's those bloody dodgy drones made in the USA that I started buying in protest… might have to go back to chicken ******************** Chinese made… I believe they use the same circuitry as their bullistic missiles.


> What happens when the tank runs out of air? ;-(
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Pray that the pool runs out of water.


> Needs a Dust Shovel….instead of a dustpan..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Bah to the shovel… needs a carpet to sweep under.


> ... when arthritis locked my arm up where i couldn t even wipe my butt.one shot and it s been fine ever since….
> - pottz


The arm or the *butt*?


> ... It is a game-changer for me… I am going back to work for 3 days Special Ed H/S math and science.
> - Desert Woodworker


*Shot* or a *kick* up the *butt*?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

News reported another business moving out of downtown ********************tatle. The owner said customers do not feel safe so they are shopping on the east side, Bellevue on the other side of Lake Washington.

The news said there is some kind of discussion about the future of retail in downtown ********************tatle in the next couple of weeks ;-)) What a &$(# joke!!

Burglars have reached a new low in Kent, a few miles north. They stole a chest of someone's ashes and threw them ut along the side of the road ;-(((((


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, slow getting started, hip, say no more on that. Cool this am but 84 later. No rain.

Plan on a little shop time, finish on box, can do that from a stool. Feel challenged by the Ducks latest puzzle, not to build but to meet or beat his 101 moves. Guess I will have to make one to try. He is the puzzle master so if I can just get close it will great.

I sometimes miss the convenience of a larger city for shopping and less Amazon….however the small town has so much less crime and general chaos. Worth the having to order stuff. We do live in a neighborhood that has a lot of built in crime control. Ex-Sheriff, Sheriff Lt., Sheriff Deputy, Police officer, ex-US Marshal, and a ex-FBI plus several avid hunters, several dogs (German Shepard, Labs, Great Pyrenes, Duke and some little guys who bark). The golf course also has some security patrols at night.

Topamax tales of ********************tatle makes me more appreciative of good ole Bubba Land. We do have to put up with the "Good ole Guy" politics and the "Whose your Daddy" preferences as well as the University and students.

Have a great day, It is National No Bra Day, enjoy the view.

Later.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit, first good to hear from you. 2nd I have been meaning to say something about the Recluse Spider you said you saw. They like to live in wood shavings or old wood piles. (so the clean up is good) Lastly you do NOT want to get bit by one. One bit a assistant pro down here and he was in bad shape for over a year.

Bandit = repeating myself. I know no one that said "I wish I waited longer for a joint replacement."

Wow Moke spot on! (about crime) . 2 k post. Good one.

DS that is funny about OJ

Shot 76 today and lost 5 bucks. (I am happy) stupid game that way.

Snow birds coming back.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey,* Joint replacement depends on your activities. I have known people that could not kneel for 2 or 3 years ;-( A maintenance man in a hospital in Tacoma did both knees at the same time. It did something that put so much stress in his lower back he was disabled. He could not work in maintenance and was in pain 24/7 ;-(( YMMV.

I ran across this video somehow. I don't recall how it popped up on the screen a couple of days ago. It reminds me of my uncle's jack @$$. He was definitely hostile and aggressive. He would grab onto Ol Smokey, a saddle horse my uncle owned that lived to be 32 ;-) When the jack a$$ grabbed Ol Smokey's neck, he would drag his feet as Ol Smokey galloped around trying to break loose. Unc let that jack a$$ roam around the place with complete free-dumb.

One day he grabbed my cousin who was about 12 by the shoulder and broke his collar bone. The neighbor across the road saw it happen and went into his house, got is 30-30, and made the neighborhood safer.


----------



## bandit571

Knee Doctor advised against the replacement of the knee.

Tried the shop for about….90 minutes or so…knee said that was just about enough for today…working on a special type of Miter Joint..









Spline to fit into both grooves, and, show a bead out front….









Need to get the Stanley 45 set up as a bead cutter plane….maybe tomorrow. 
Wolf Spiders, Hobo Spiders, and a Brown Recluse now and then…all the joys of an old basement….with field stone walls…

Roofing crew that WAS to be here LAST friday? Still a No-Show…..Land Lord is starting to get P.O-ed….


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit that joint is a challenge.

Is the bead on the corner? If so I would do that first on a large block that is a 45 degree. Then figure out the rest. OK still difficult.

I like the idea of you trying that . showing off some skills. I have never seen that joint. The outside on the tenon seems difficult to figure.

You might be able to do it in 3 pieces . I'm thinking you want that to be one piece. Kind of hurting my head if so.

Keep us posted


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Back from School up at 5 am home at 4 pm- I had a fantastic day, it went well- as I say I am teaching America's future.










Over the fall break, I made the personal logo and name signs for the various staff that help me above and beyond.

Out in the shop lasering another plaque and dinner- Sous vide wagyu steak in garlic butter, fries, and sweetcorn.

Free breakfast combos from Mc D's Thurs and Fri… for teachers who have a pictured ID… Stay healthy guys and I need some daytime posts…


----------



## 987Ron

DW keep the post on the teaching coming. interesting stuff. Good that you do it.

nite all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Inspire optimism in them *DW* and hide current events! Well, everything on the Left Coast needs to be hidden ;-(

When did you start? FAll break already?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Spent day at Mother's. Got another toolbox emptied (1 of 3). Sorted a good bit of stuff out. Absorbed some into what will be the main toolbox. Dad had 50 C clamps of various sizes, made holders for them so those are put away. Rest of the stuff is on the work table. Mother will work on sorting it out in bins for me for next weeks fun. Had to take down the remaining dog pen so 6 trees can be cut down in upcoming weeks. Also had to take down two light poles so those are also not in the way.

Mother had ordered a dump truck full of topsoil, 2 weeks ago from a local. No show ever and always an excuse. So I went down to the office. His first answer to my request for a refund or delivery today was no. Further he informed me he would get to it when and if he had time. It was then I noticed he had a USMC plaque on his wall and inquired if he had earned the title. To which he rolled up his sleeve to show his USMC tattoo and told me he was in 3rd Battalion 8th Marines and would kick my @$$. I nodded then rolled up my own sleeve revealing my tattoo. Then rattled off my unit designator and rank and asked if he required a demonstration of my particular skillset. Suddenly the attitude and some life drained from his face as he tried to get out an apology.

Left the place with a refund, and he told me just call next Wednesday when I am on my way to Mother's so he can drop off the dirt.

No charge.. Imagine that?

By the time I got home Mother had sent me a text message saying the guy had called and apologized to her for the inconvenience.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Left the place with a refund, and he told me just call next Wednesday when I am on my way to Mother s so he can drop off the dirt.
> 
> No charge.. Imagine that?
> 
> By the time I got home Mother had sent me a text message saying the guy had called and apologized to her for the inconvenience.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Soprano's…*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny, good story. Nice result.


----------



## pottz

it's sad gunny that it had to go that far.this is the world we live in now,poor service and rude people.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> it s sad gunny that it had to go that far.this is the world we live in now,poor service and rude people.
> 
> - pottz


 I agree. Extremely rare I admit unit or designation. Most people see the emblem on house or truck and wisely decide not to open Pandora's box.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Working on socket organizer for new cart for my work


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Supervisor showed up.


----------



## bandit571

I guess there will be no "pussy-footing" around today…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I guess there will be no "pussy-footing" around today…
> 
> - bandit571


LOL


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Out in the shop early ….. early lunch, late breakfast rolled into one. Pancakes, sausage, maple syrup, etc. Surviving on coffee until it is ready.

Even Aussies love cats, well some do.

Ex-soldier storms animal shelter to get his cat back - Pet …
Search domain petnewshubb.comhttps://petnewshubb.com › 2021 › 10 › 13 › ex-soldier-storms-animal-shelter-to-get-his-cat-back
article A former Australian soldier was allegedly so desperate to get his cat back that he stormed into an animal shelter and held an employee captive at gunpoint. Tony Wittman, 45, pleaded guilty on Monday to charges connected to the bizarre incident including false imprisonment for breaking into the Lost…

Duke is busy this am. First with me 50 ball fetches, then a 1/2 mile walk with the wife, more fetch with the wife.

Chessies with toys:
If I want it it is mine
If I had it before it is still mine
If another dog has it it is mine
If I leave it out someplace it is still mine
Any new toy is mine
If it is different than before it is mine
All food is mine.
etc

Have a great day. Been informed no pancakes but waffles (Gluten Free) May have to go to McDonalds later sometines Gluten Free is not the best.
etc.


----------



## 987Ron

DW Curious what level of math do you teach or levels. Always liked math in school, a rational subject that was fun to me, especially Geometry…plane and solid both. Helps in the shop at times. 
Do you eat with the kids, cafeteria? food fights? Please do not start one.


----------



## bandit571

Knee is on ice for now…one lap around Wall E World was quite enough.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Peg update:

She has been sitting in a chair, I think out of the coma. Going to be a long rehab.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Suddenly the attitude and some life drained from his face as he tried to get out an apology.
> 
> Left the place with a refund, and he told me just call next Wednesday when I am on my way to Mother s so he can drop off the dirt.
> 
> No charge.. Imagine that?
> 
> By the time I got home Mother had sent me a text message saying the guy had called and apologized to her for the inconvenience.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Great story ;-)) How do people like that stay in business? People used to ask me questions like why are you the only guy that calls if there is a delay? Why are you the only guy that does what you said for the price quoted and do not nickel and dime us to death for extra charges? One guy called about 2 AM and the first words were why are you the only guy that answers the phone of all those advertising emergency service? My only suggestion was to ask them, I don't know ;-)) Must have made a lasting impression. Retired almost 8 years and still getting calls from old customers. Had one a couple of days ago.

When people asked about warranties, ect I would tell them there is a responsibility for electrical contractors for 1 year in state law. My work is guaranteed as long as I am in business and licensed. Only had 2 callbacks on completed jobs in 26 years. Both were emergency generator issues. Nothing to do with my work ;-) I told them what their problems were at no charge.

I just remembered an Ortho's answer about knee replacement. I asked if I would have been disabled from electrical work if I had let them replace it when I was 55 ;-(( His response was affirmative. ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW Curious what level of math do you teach or levels. Always liked math in school, a rational subject that was fun to me, especially Geometry…plane and solid both. Helps in the shop at times.
> Do you eat with the kids, cafeteria? food fights? Please do not start one.
> 
> - 987Ron


I always like math too. Trig was the most useful from high school. Geometry is handy too. I hated English. Diagraming sentences did not make any sense at all! When I did my SAT I did not even bother to do the sentence diagraming questions. No point, they would be wrong. ;-))

I calculated sight settings for lots of guys shooting black powder cartridge rifles out to 1,000 years. All I needed was an accurate velocity and a 200 years setting. They were all on paper at 1,000 yards except one guy. I concluded he gave me the wrong velocity and his groups at 1,000 yards were about 3 times the target size ;-)) A friend who went with me to Ottawa to shoot on the American team against the British and Canadians took a new rifle he had never shot beyond 200 yards. The settings I calculated had him on paper at 800, 900, and 1,000 ;-) It was a good thing because there were no opportunities to shoot any closer and work your way out.

*DW* Do you have a teaching degree?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Supervisor showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Supervisor showed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


HiJacks used to ride on my shoulder when he supervised feeding hte calves and Heifers ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Catch up Thursday- 2 teaching days down Friday to go… I appreciate seeing the posts throughout the day.

McDonalds free breakfast was a bust… I drove past 3 McD's and the traffic lines were horrible- not worth the wait.

Prayers for Peg- brutal but a reality.

*Ron-* In the past I was able to teach up thru Trig and Geometry- use it or lose it … Algebra 1 and 2 and there is a new level called College Math- a lot of reading and statistics- kids hate it… Currently, I am a substitute for full time is too much for me. But the students know me and they work well with me. I really like working with the SPEED kids as well.

*Top Max-* You come across as a teacher maybe not in the school classroom but in life. I see many a teacher with a certificate but they are not teachers IMO student is lost don't like the subject. There is no excuse with the resources today to make a subject interesting. One of my successes is YouTube videos and music related to the subject. And the most important thing is finding a student who is struggling and when they are able to see it work it shows in their eyes. I have 5 completed degrees one being for science Jr/Sr schools and a minor in chemistry.

*Pottz-*- Some of my staff members received the school logo and their name lasered on it is a hit…


----------



## pottz

glad to here your excitement dw,but do it at the speed you want,not what they want you to do,or it will become something you wish you hadn't and the fun will become misery.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Supervisor showed up.
> - woodbutcherbynight


Cat deserves a *medal*,









My latest project that hasn't been published (*…yet…*)... as it's not a *puzzle* and will not piss off enough LJ members.


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all, time for this ole man to "hit the hay" No tuck in or stories, Duke would bark if a stranger was in the bedroom this late at night. Not needed anyway. Tired old man this pm.

Nice moon out this eve.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* I am a tired old man as well but there is no way that I going to bed thinking about the moon… I will leave you with this song.

*Bear In The Big Blue House - Finale*







> *+1 Duck*
> 
> Supervisor showed up.
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Cat deserves a *medal*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest project that hasn t been published (*…yet…*)... as it s not a *puzzle* and will not piss off enough LJ members.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Let us know when it is posted- looking forward to seeing it…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Catch up Thursday- 2 teaching days down Friday to go… I appreciate seeing the posts throughout the day.
> 
> McDonalds free breakfast was a bust… I drove past 3 McD s and the traffic lines were horrible- not worth the wait.
> 
> Prayers for Peg- brutal but a reality.
> 
> *Ron-* In the past I was able to teach up thru Trig and Geometry- use it or lose it … Algebra 1 and 2 and there is a new level called College Math- a lot of reading and statistics- kids hate it… Currently, I am a substitute for full time is too much for me. But the students know me and they work well with me. I really like working with the SPEED kids as well.
> 
> *Top Max-* You come across as a teacher maybe not in the school classroom but in life. I see many a teacher with a certificate but they are not teachers IMO student is lost don t like the subject. There is no excuse with the resources today to make a subject interesting. One of my successes is YouTube videos and music related to the subject. And the most important thing is finding a student who is struggling and when they are able to see it work it shows in their eyes. I have 5 completed degrees one being for science Jr/Sr schools and a minor in chemistry.
> 
> *Pottz-*- Some of my staff members received the school logo and their name lasered on it is a hit…
> Desert_Woodworker


Too bad the free breakfast isn't really free ;-))

One of my customers told me I must not be a very good teacher. If I was he would not be so dependent on me to keep his steel factory up and running ;-))

The last time I saw one of my apprenticeship teachers about 15 years ago he told me his entire teaching career was based on my assignments. He taught motor controls in my 3rd year. I did not know it but it was his first year. He made up some increasingly difficult control problems. The assignment was to draw a diagram, write an explanation of how it worked, and if there were more ways to do it explain which is best and why. On lab night, we would wire it and make a working circuit. I had just dropped out of college and had mechanical drawing as part of pre-engineering classes. When he returned our assignments he would show me my A+ and ask if I wanted it back. Not really. What am I going to do with a pile of them? All I needed was the A. There was a severe labor shortage when I started the apprenticeship. The director told us we could take our journeyman's test at the end of our third year if we had a straight-A average and no unexcused absences.

Unbeknownst to me, he did not know what the answers were. He told me many years later he figured they would work it out in class. He could not believe how lucky he got. He had a kid that was a natural at motor controls and drawing schematics very neatly. He handed out my assignments as study guides after future classes did their assignments. He got a reputation for his Cracker Jack motor control classes. North Seattle Community College hired him to start an industrial Arts program. As technology moved to digital, his classes left my assignments in the dust after a few years and I took a few classes about VFDs and programmable controllers. He was on his own then, my assignments were no longer up to par ;-)) I suppose I should have been paid royalties, eh?

A friend took the continuing education motor control class. We need the credits to renew our licenses. I ask him if it was worthwhile. He said I should be teaching it. He became very active in the apprenticeship program developing educational courses. I asked him what inspired him. His response was, "Every apprentice that graduates should be able to do what you do." That was a bit of a shock. Several times the apprentice board would advertise for electricians to teach. I always told them I could teach motor controls, but they never responded. When I started my business I could not be tied to the schedule so I quit offering. In recent years they started requiring a teacher's degree. They moved the classes from 2 nights a week to 1 day a week about 15 years ago. Anyways Neil was killed in a bicycle accident. They named a section of the apprenticeship building in his name to honor him.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

********************tatle is negatively impacting the surrounding communities more and more. I believe there are so many businesses closing in downtown ********************tatle there is a shortage of victims to assault, rob, and a shortage of retailers to shoplift. We are now having daily shootings in our downtown area. The state is closing 3 rest-stops on the freeway north of ********************tatle because too many employees are being threatened when they a cleaning them up. Looks like anyone traveling to Canada had better wear diapers. No place to stop. Many businesses have their restrooms for customers only or completely closed due to Covid.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa I feel so bad for the people of ********************tatle, but they will probably vote in the same "leaders" won't they?

DW sounds like you have found your passion. Nice to see.

Ron lately I have been using the heating pad as part of my warm up routine. Chiropractor cracked my neck on Tuesday he said "man you needed that!" swear you could hear it in the lobby.

Golf today, snow birds coming back we have 16 players in the group. I think I have one sand bagger. (cheater) I am going to have to address that. I have noticed the very best players cheat when they begin to loose skills. i.e. shoot 72 post 77.

It is on to Wayne's URN lids.










That is a 110 Howitzer shell casing. Made by locals in Vietnam.

Have a good one


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... Golf today, snow birds coming back we have 16 players in the group. I think I have one sand bagger. (cheater) I am going to have to address that. I have noticed the very best players cheat when they begin to loose skills. i.e. shoot 72 post 77….
> - Peteybadboy


Penciling in 1/2 the holes and still score 120+ is not considered cheating!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> glad to here your excitement dw,but do it at the speed you want,not what they want you to do,or it will become something you wish you hadn t and the fun will become misery.
> 
> - pottz


Agree +1 Now up and off to school… I thought that I was the oldest one on campus but I met a teacher who is 74. Sort of like Ron and me here…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey * Thx I do enjoy teaching…

*Ron-*- * Porsche's Electric Taycan Pulls Ahead of the Iconic 911 in Sales*
https://www.bloombergquint.com/business/porsche-s-electric-taycan-edges-past-iconic-911-sports-car


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Duck are you going to follow the Queen's advice?*

*"No More Martinis: The Queen Advised to Give Up Her Favorite Drink
At the advice of her doctors, the 95-year-old will forgo her evening cocktail."*


----------



## 987Ron

> *Ron-* I am a tired old man as well but there is no way that I going to bed thinking about the moon… I will leave you with this song.
> 
> *Bear In The Big Blue House - Finale*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desert_Woodworker


DW that is a video that I did not need to see. Yuck. Prefer the old native American Indians way of saying good night to "Grandmother Moon"


----------



## 987Ron

Late check in up with the dawg and coffee earlier. Fixing things, front door lock is somehow not allowing a key to enter, so new lock ordered, daughter's garage door fob, battery dead, could not get in, called on the phone at 11:45 to get let in. Jokingly told her she would have to wait till morning….did not like my humor.

Shop time later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *Petey * Thx I do enjoy teaching…
> 
> *Ron-*- * Porsche's Electric Taycan Pulls Ahead of the Iconic 911 in Sales*
> https://www.bloombergquint.com/business/porsche-s-electric-taycan-edges-past-iconic-911-sports-car
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The 911 is a driver's car the Taycan is a Prius for those with money to burn and like the look of being a real driver. The ultimate driver's car Porsche made was the 959.


----------



## 987Ron

> The ultimate driver s car Porsche made was the 959.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Road and Track, Motor Trend both gave the Porsche 987 S version the statement as the best sports car ever at the time. Sports car not a pure race car. Have seen a well prepared and driven ones well out do 911s, and others. But I am predigest having a Cayman S. A few track days with it. 
As with all things a matter of $ and likes. Sports Car International named the twin turbo 959 the best sports car of the 80s. Street version was made to meet FIA requirements (200 or more) for a production car. Big in rallies before that. Great car in its day. Pricey even today.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa I feel so bad for the people of ********************tatle, but they will probably vote in the same "leaders" won t they?
> 
> Ron lately I have been using the heating pad as part of my warm up routine. Chiropractor cracked my neck on Tuesday he said "man you needed that!" swear you could hear it in the lobby.
> 
> Golf today, snow birds coming back we have 16 players in the group. I think I have one sand bagger. (cheater) I am going to have to address that. I have noticed the very best players cheat when they begin to loose skills. i.e. shoot 72 post 77.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


They have the opportunity to vote for suicide this fall. The mayor candidates are one who will try to help return to sanity within the limits of an insane chity and the other is totally opposed to any accountability. The chity attorney lost in the primary. The two candidates are one who is totally opposed to incarceration and the other who wants to reverse the promotion of criminal activities.

Be careful of the chiropractor cracking your neck. That was the beginning of my decade-long migraine that lead to the Topamax Disaster. The "neck treatments" were 2 or 3 times a week. I started getting migraines when I looked up. Electricians spend their days on ladders looking up ;-(( I allowed another chiropractor to "treat" my neck. It was the same procedure ;-(( The initial impact was not good. But it did not worsen the permeant damage. That damage is the primary migraine trigger today. The other triggers I have identified are easily controlled.

Cheating seems to be the primary focus in most games. We see it in shooting sports too ;-( A friend used to participate in trail archery. Rather than shoot targets on an open field, they have them set up at various distances along a trail to simulate hunting. They walk the trail in groups of 3 or 4 and keep each other's scores. The group that usually won the events could not hit a target consistently on the open field ;-)))) My friend was so disgusted by it he quit going to those events.


----------



## moke

DW has asked a couple of times for some more photos from my"library"...
Sorry have not been round much, but things are finally winding down. I have lost track of what I posted….sorry if I repeat
Here is the next installment…..










Thought I would throw this in….are these rabbits or what? My Grandpa… I have this shotgun, although in terrible shape. Circa 1918….Yale, South Dakota










The guys "down the road from Grandpa" Circa 1915 to 1920. Note that the man on the right has a flintlock pistol stuck in his belt. This is easily 70 to 80 years after those would have been frequently used. I found that many men posed with firearms. I suppose they made the guys look more virile, so this guy must have thought what was surely an antique made him look cool. My Dad was born in Germany, but came over as a baby. His first name is Werner, so was this guy's….not sure which one. We know all this, as my Dad eventually bought this farm. He did not work the field more than 2 years. He fell and broke his back and moved on to another occupation. I found out in September that the farmstead was destroyed Four times by tornadoes. My Grandpa's farm, if you look in the background there is a barn, that is still there.










Might have posted this one: Many towns in Iowa had Bond drives and bought planes for the War effort. Fairfax is 7 miles south of Cedar Rapids. The more money you collected the bigger the plane got. Fairfax couldn't have been more than a 1000 people. I find this to be impressive. CR bought a B-24, but I can't find the photo. But CR had to have been 50,000 then (its 150,000 now) which unless there were multiple planes is not nearly s impressive as little Fairfax financing this.










This is a balloon that in WW1, while this one is for observers, others similar to it were loosely tethered above an important site to stop planes from being able to bomb the site. I was also told they were tethered form mulitple points, which would entangle the approaching planes.










Back then, the photographers would write on the plate or negative in black ink, then it would be white on the print.
I should also note that the Wright Bros lived in Cedar Rapids and attended the City Schools. Not sure for how long, at least through grade school.










WW1 plane. While not noted as such, I believe this was taken at the same exposition as the Wright Bros plane.

More to come:


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW has asked a couple of times for some more photos from my"library"...
> Sorry have not been round much, but things are finally winding down. I have lost track of what I posted….sorry if I repeat
> Here is the next installment…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys "down the road from Grandpa" Circa 1915 to 1920. Note that the man on the right has a flintlock pistol stuck in his belt. This is easily 70 to 80 years after those would have been frequently used. I found that many men posed with firearms. I suppose they made the guys look more virile, so this guy must have thought what was surely an antique made him look cool. My Dad was born in Germany, but came over as a baby. His first name is Werner, so was this guy s….not sure which one. We know all this, as my Dad eventually bought this farm. He did not work the field more than 2 years. He fell and broke his back and moved on to another occupation. I found out in September that the farmstead was destroyed Four times by tornadoes. My Grandpa s farm, if you look in the background there is a barn, that is still there.
> 
> - moke


Interesting Mike. A nice break from insanity here in WW. ;-) My grandpa who lived at West Bend was an amateur woodworker. He did a lot of tornado repairs. Grandma told me she had never seen one. She lived her whole life in Iowa.

That guy with the flintlock pistol looks old enough that may have been his primary weapon ;-)) Just never made the transition to Colt.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, the 987 S is more of a scalpel whereas the 959 is more of a sledge hammer, especially with having more than 130 additional horsepower. I think pricey might be a huge understatement, anyone buying one would likely drive it very little.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke cool pics. My gand pa worked for Curtis Wright n fair field nj. My uncle wahs farm butt against that. Wah is 98 spoke to I'm last week.

My ancestors homestead in N Dakota.


----------



## 987Ron

When I was about 10 years old, 1948 probably, I saw Billy Parker fly his Curtis Pusher plane at a local air show in Bartlesville, Okla. Parker was the head of Phillips 66 Aviation. Bartlesville, Ok. was Phillips 66 headquarters. His pilots license was #44 approved and signed by Orville Wright. He built the plane from Wright Brothers and Curtis designs when he was 16. The plane now hangs from the ceiling in the Tulsa Airport Lobby. Plane was built in 1914.









Also at the airshow were US Army or whatever flew two jets in. First jets we had seen. As a kid I wanted to get close to the two military pilots. I heard one say to the other as Parker flew his pusher over the crowd, 200-300 alt. "I would never have the nerve to fly one of those machines, etc" Totally impressed me as a kid. 
One of Parkers other pushers is hanging in the Oklahoma City Airport. 
Lots of woodworking in those old planes.


----------



## 987Ron

Finished the yarn box for the daughter. 9" x 7" x 7" tall Ambrosia Maple per her request. Finish 5 coats of wipe on poly, buffed and waxed and buffed again. Bottom is 1/8" Baltic Birch Ply.

Nothing original looked at some posted on LJ. Did use the laser to etch the ends with the yarn ball.

The two holes in the upper end is to insert knitting needles between knitting sessions. Stick into yarn skein in box.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron

That is a huge yarn box! or should I say looks huge, thanks for the measurements.

Curley Ambrosia maple? Nice joints. Really well done!

Yeah man that is cool.


----------



## 987Ron

Did not notice the curly until sanding it for finish. She uses a yarn bowl for some things. Thanks for the comments. Had to show that I do do some woodwork. Joints cut on the router table.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Home from work- it was great to see your posts throughout the day… *Moke *pictures are very thought-provoking for me. Thx…..* Petey* I came across your project late today +1. *Ron* I saw and commented on yours +1.

Dinner Jersey Mikes and cold Coors light longnecks…


----------



## pottz

> Moke cool pics. My gand pa worked for Curtis Wright n fair field nj. My uncle wahs farm butt against that. Wah is 98 spoke to I m last week.
> 
> My ancestors homestead in N Dakota.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


God bless that man petey.he's living history we need to embrace.


----------



## pottz

> Finished the yarn box for the daughter. 9" x 7" x 7" tall Ambrosia Maple per her request. Finish 5 coats of wipe on poly, buffed and waxed and buffed again. Bottom is 1/8" Baltic Birch Ply.
> 
> Nothing original looked at some posted on LJ. Did use the laser to etch the ends with the yarn ball.
> 
> The two holes in the upper end is to insert knitting needles between knitting sessions. Stick into yarn skein in box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


real nice ron,a smile maker for sure.


----------



## corelz125

Nice pics Moke nice and clear. Nice looking box Ron


----------



## moke

Thanks guys! I have tons…I have some, that were obtained somewhat questionably…not by me, but by the guy that brought them into my business. I'll post more soon and think about those others…


----------



## pottz

> Thanks guys! I have tons…I have some, that were obtained somewhat questionably…not by me, but by the guy that brought them into my business. I ll post more soon and think about those others…
> 
> - moke


mike way back in the eighties a guy that worked for us who was a vietnam vet wanted me to print some pic's from negatives he had takin on tour.i was big into photo and had a full darkroom at the time.the ones he showed me were too disturbing to even describe here.i made excuses and never saw or tried too print for him.it did give me a great understanding what the nam vets went through and dealt with coming home.let me just say america let them down horribly !!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

....


----------



## pottz

> Pottz +1 on your wisdom today. Do you remember when I wanted photos from the negatives from the "Show Must Go On?" You never returned those negatives * [:>{*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Moke, cool pictures. Love the history lesson.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Ron, box looks fantastic!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Finished the yarn box for the daughter. 9" x 7" x 7" tall Ambrosia Maple per her request. Finish 5 coats of wipe on poly, buffed and waxed and buffed again. Bottom is 1/8" Baltic Birch Ply.
> 
> Nothing original looked at some posted on LJ. Did use the laser to etch the ends with the yarn ball.
> 
> The two holes in the upper end is to insert knitting needles between knitting sessions. Stick into yarn skein in box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


Nice project *Ron* What is that curly que on the side for? Pulling yarn out as she uses it?


----------



## pottz

HELLO!!!! hey any of you old [email protected]#ks awake or what.damn thread is gettin to be like a mortuary? maybe ill start a new thread for the living ? it's friday night boys,wake up! put your compression socks on and take a couple aspirin.i got gunnys cali patio fired up!!!!!the bars open and the grill is hot!!!!


----------



## RichT

> HELLO!!!! hey any of you old [email protected]#ks awake or what.damn thread is gettin to be like a mortuary? maybe ill start a new thread for the living ? it s friday night boys,wake up! put your compression socks on and take a couple aspirin.i got gunnys cali patio fired up!!!!!the bars open and the grill is hot!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Who are you calling old? I'm always up past the LJ bedtime it seems. This place goes dark early.

Dullsville.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I saw a report on TV news that Boeing notified the FAA the Dreamliner, 878, has parts that are not as strong as they are supposed to be. Nothing in the Seattle Times, but Boeing has moved production to South Carolina. The report said they have severed ties with the Italian subcontractor. That rings a bell. A friend who was a Boeing machinist said most of the work they did was repairing parts "roughed out" in Italy ;-)) Boeing was going to close his shop. His boss went to management and pointed out if that machine shop was closed they were done making airplanes. Who would fix all the defective parts roughed out in Italy ;-)) At least they seemed to have learned their lesson and reporting safety issues before they see dead bodies. That plane may be misnamed. Maybe Nightmare would be more appropriate than Dreamliner? One Australian airline refused to accept "Dreamliners" produced in SC. They only accepted the ones produced at the Everett, WA plant. Anyways, be careful and check the latest safety alerts before flying! https://news.in-24.com/business/215877.html

Meanwhile, "A federal grand jury in the Northern District of Texas returned an indictment today charging a former Chief Technical Pilot for The Boeing Company (Boeing) with deceiving the Federal Aviation Administration's Aircraft Evaluation Group (FAA AEG) in connection with the FAA AEG's evaluation of Boeing's 737 MAX airplane, and scheming to defraud Boeing's U.S.‑based airline customers to obtain tens of millions of dollars for Boeing." What this article fails to mention is the justice department attorney who signed an agreement with Boeing exonerating their upper management and charging the test pilot went to work for the Boeing defense team right after signing the agreement. Looks like the same situation as Martha Stewart being prosecuted for insider trading of a few shares after the Dot Com Bust of 2000. Bush43 claimed Wall Street was cleaned up. Upper management needs "fall guys", eh? https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/former-boeing-737-max-chief-technical-pilot-indicted-fraud


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> HELLO!!!! hey any of you old [email protected]#ks awake or what.damn thread is gettin to be like a mortuary? maybe ill start a new thread for the living ? it s friday night boys,wake up! put your compression socks on and take a couple aspirin.i got gunnys cali patio fired up!!!!!the bars open and the grill is hot!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Who are you calling old? I m always up past the LJ bedtime it seems. This place goes dark early.
> 
> Dullsville.
> 
> - Rich


I'm always up past LJ tuck-ins and lullabies ;-)) I just posted airliner warnings in case anyone is thinking of flying.


----------



## pottz

thanks bob i can always count on you to be awake past 8pm.but ill admit gonna start the big tile job tomorrow so im out myself jocks.peace boys.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The world is plumb nuts! Way beyond Corona Crazy!! A corrections officer here in Shelton staged his own ambush! ;-(( He pestered his sister for a week until she finally did it for him.

https://www.ifiberone.com/south_sound/update-shelton-pd-says-oct-7-shooting-victim-staged-incident-with-his-sister-who-pulled/article_7fb10ef6-2de0-11ec-a032-8b2cedac00d1.html


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all,

Pottz hard to stay up past 9pm when you get up at 4 am. We are going to see Three Dog Night tonight so I will be up past 9pm - don't know if I can take it!

Going to get a flu shot today. Travel to SC next week for a wedding.

Lot's of Honey do stuff today.

Ron congrats on DT3- I have to see if my mom wants one of those.


----------



## bandit571

Too dang early in the morning.

With any luck today…I just MIGHT get a few parts "roughed out"..









Since I now have a pattern to use…









Need a bit better wood to use…

Pills for Breakfast…..have to see what I can find for 2nd Breakfast….


----------



## 987Ron

> Nice project *Ron* What is that curly que on the side for? Pulling yarn out as she uses it?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


The J on the front of the box is for the yarn to exit through, made sure it was sanded well, nice and smooth.



> HELLO!!!! hey any of you old [email protected]#ks awake or what.damn thread is gettin to be like a mortuary? maybe ill start a new thread for the living ? it s friday night boys,wake up! put your compression socks on and take a couple aspirin.i got gunnys cali patio fired up!!!!!the bars open and the grill is hot!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Time zone difference a continent away from you….3 hrs difference…..and I am an old [email protected]#k need to stay as healthy as I can. Need my rest. Try to stay up an additional 30 minutes on Fri and Sat. in the future No promises because as an old [email protected]#t my memory is not as good as it once was. Probably forget, old habits etc. I was up late anyway trying to solve the Ducks Kolski puzzle, never did to involved for posting. Hahahahaha


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. up and leaving for the Chesapeake Bay Retriever Plantation. Man has several Chessies and bird dogs. Raises and trains them. Getting the Duke the once over and hopefully some ideas for further training and how to correct some not so good things. Should be interesting. Duke will have fun regardless.

October 16, 2021 - GLOBAL CAT DAY - NATIONAL LIQUEUR DAY

So if you love cats it is your day, if you do not you have an alternative. Or use the second to celebrate the first. 
They think of everything.

Have a great day, weekend. etc. Later


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> HELLO!!!! hey any of you old [email protected]#ks awake or what.damn thread is gettin to be like a mortuary? maybe ill start a new thread for the living ? it s friday night boys,wake up! put your compression socks on and take a couple aspirin.i got gunnys cali patio fired up!!!!!the bars open and the grill is hot!!!!
> 
> - pottz


I was up, but busy with wife practicing.


----------



## RichT

> I was up, but busy with wife practicing.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Practice makes perfect.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I was up, but busy with wife practicing.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Practice makes perfect.
> 
> - Rich


LOL


----------



## 987Ron

> Nice project *Ron* What is that curly que on the side for? Pulling yarn out as she uses it?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


 J slot in use…or waiting to be used…











> Ron
> 
> That is a huge yarn box! or should I say looks huge, thanks for the measurements…
> 
> - Peteybadboy


One of the big skeins ready to use….does fill the box.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wayne likes the Urns so far. Stained the lids mahogany (wood is mahogany)

Some *************** should shine them up a bit.


----------



## pottz

> Morn all,
> 
> Pottz hard to stay up past 9pm when you get up at 4 am. We are going to see Three Dog Night tonight so I will be up past 9pm - don t know if I can take it!
> 
> Going to get a flu shot today. Travel to SC next week for a wedding.
> 
> Lot s of Honey do stuff today.
> 
> Ron congrats on DT3- I have to see if my mom wants one of those.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


i hear ya petey during the week im up a little past 4,weekends 7.


----------



## moke

Wait… there's a 4 in the morning too?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Nice project *Ron* What is that curly que on the side for? Pulling yarn out as she uses it?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J slot in use…or waiting to be used…
> 
> Ron
> 
> That is a huge yarn box! or should I say looks huge, thanks for the measurements…
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> One of the big skeins ready to use….does fill the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


*Ron are you going to have knitted footies for our tuck-ins? *


----------



## pottz

> HELLO!!!! hey any of you old [email protected]#ks awake or what.damn thread is gettin to be like a mortuary? maybe ill start a new thread for the living ? it s friday night boys,wake up! put your compression socks on and take a couple aspirin.i got gunnys cali patio fired up!!!!!the bars open and the grill is hot!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I was up, but busy with wife practicing.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


ha ha, yes practice makes perfect !


----------



## pottz

> Wait… there s a 4 in the morning too?
> 
> - moke


sadly yes,when i retire no.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Wait… there s a 4 in the morning too?
> 
> - moke


I have never seen it since I left the farm. No cows to milk, no need for a 4 in the morning ;0(


----------



## bandit571

Oh-DARK-Thirty…..gave that up a LONG time ago….

Splines getting made and fitted…









Almost there…









Then a few grooves..









My knee and that Stanley 45 are NOT on speaking terms, right now…..sitting here with an ice pack under the knee…


----------



## corelz125

I dont wake up at 4 when I have to go to work. Why are you up so early everyday Petey?


----------



## corelz125

Sally, a blonde, goes on her first camping trip.
Her husband, who was a Scout Leader, was sick so she
volunteered to take over for him one weekend.
She got everyone together and assigned different
duties to each scout.
Gabby was responsible for the food supplies,
Mike would be the cook this trip,
Johnnie was responsible for their maps and making
up a time schedule,
Tim was to decide on their events, and to fit them into
Johnnie's schedule and Sally would test all their equipment
before setting out.
They arrived at Big Moose Mountain and everyone was excited. They arrived right on schedule and were getting ready for their
first event hiking up the mountain.
But first, they wanted to get something to eat.
So Sally asked Mike if he would prepare the meal and,
of course, Mike said he would.
About 10 minutes later he came back and told Sally,
"I can't make the supper.
I can't light a fire with the matches you brought."
Sally replied, "I don't understand!
Those matches should be perfectly fine.
I tested them all just before we left."


----------



## corelz125

A family are driving in their car on holidays. A frog crosses the road and the husband, who is driving, is able to stop the car.

He gets out and takes the frog and carries him to the side of the road.

The frog is grateful, thanks the man and tells him that he will grant him a wish.

The man says, "Please make my dog win the next dog race."

The frog asks to look at the dog, which limps out of the car.

The frog notices that the dog only has three legs, it very fat, and can barely move at all so he tells the man that he thinks it is almost impossible to fulfill his wish and asks that the man will tell him another wish.

The man says, "Well, then please make my wife win the next beauty contest in the area."

The frog asks him to tell his wife to get out of the car. Wife comes out of the car and approaches the frog.

The frog turns to the man and says, "Could I please have another look at the dog?"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*After those previous jokes let us go to Men's Health…*

*Male contraceptive 'bath' device wins Dyson award*
https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/relationships/sex/male-contraceptive-bath-device-wins-dyson-award/news-story/8a0e4cbc6a80dad774ac9331ee56430a


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1 back to woodworking..*. and to see a brother shut down a week ago and come back "woodworking"



> Oh-DARK-Thirty…..gave that up a LONG time ago….
> 
> Splines getting made and fitted…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost there…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a few grooves..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My knee and that Stanley 45 are NOT on speaking terms, right now…..sitting here with an ice pack under the knee…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Has supply shortage affected you?* I need a new laser lens (common size) "out of stock"... OMG only if someone could explain this to me?

*One for Gunny…*

*Mechanics experiencing car parts shortage*
https://www.foxla.com/news/mechanics-experiencing-car-parts-shortage


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy working on wiring for outlet in cabinet.


----------



## corelz125

Big upset today Moke.


----------



## pottz

> A family are driving in their car on holidays. A frog crosses the road and the husband, who is driving, is able to stop the car.
> 
> He gets out and takes the frog and carries him to the side of the road.
> 
> The frog is grateful, thanks the man and tells him that he will grant him a wish.
> 
> The man says, "Please make my dog win the next dog race."
> 
> The frog asks to look at the dog, which limps out of the car.
> 
> The frog notices that the dog only has three legs, it very fat, and can barely move at all so he tells the man that he thinks it is almost impossible to fulfill his wish and asks that the man will tell him another wish.
> 
> The man says, "Well, then please make my wife win the next beauty contest in the area."
> 
> The frog asks him to tell his wife to get out of the car. Wife comes out of the car and approaches the frog.
> 
> The frog turns to the man and says, "Could I please have another look at the dog?"
> 
> - corelz125


oh man your on fire tonight !


----------



## pottz

> *Has supply shortage affected you?* I need a new laser lens (common size) "out of stock"... OMG only if someone could explain this to me?
> 
> *One for Gunny…*
> 
> *Mechanics experiencing car parts shortage*
> https://www.foxla.com/news/mechanics-experiencing-car-parts-shortage
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yes big time, im having a lot of problems getting construction material,and prices are climbing daily.my customers complain and all i can say is,this is what it is, deal with it.


----------



## pottz

well day one of tile the patio is over.started out at about 8am removed everything from the patio,lots of furniture and about 30 potted plants ranging from small to large japanese maples in large pots.then pressure washed the patio.after about a half hour dry time started tiling.only was able to do about 40sq feet today,temps got up to the high 80's.santa ana winds blowing.off shore currents and very dry.mortar was drying way too fast so shut down about 11:30.tomorrow it's suppose to only get to the low 70's so hopefully i get more done.im not pushin it,ive got 8 more days.so far the back is fine !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... "*out* of *stock*"... OMG only if someone could explain this to me?
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


 
*out* - not *in*.
*stock* - on the *shelf*...

Using the ever reliable,








Add the two together (simple math for a teacher)... *we CAN'T bloody well supply you at the moment*!


----------



## pottz

> ..... "*out* of *stock*"... OMG only if someone could explain this to me?
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> 
> *out* - not *in*.
> *stock* - on the *shelf*...
> 
> Using the ever reliable,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add the two together (simple math for a teacher)... *we CAN T bloody well supply you at the moment*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*LMAO !!!!!*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *One for Gunny…*
> 
> *Mechanics experiencing car parts shortage*
> https://www.foxla.com/news/mechanics-experiencing-car-parts-shortage
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Very true. Add to that getting them delivered in anything short of 4-6 hours has become the new normal.


----------



## corelz125

Looks like you have it well under control Pottz. What mortar are you using?


----------



## pottz

i ordered 3 pallets of construction subfloor glue the other day and i asked what the time frame was.she says well there are 94 pallets ahead of you,and we dont have any ! luckily it's not the most needed one we sell.i have a back up source so i asked what was their time frame.he says i can give you a pallet right now but the cost is 16.75 a tube.it was 14.59 last month.i didn't respond !


----------



## pottz

> Looks like you have it well under control Pottz. What mortar are you using?
> 
> - corelz125


mapei floor tile mortar mixed with mapei polymer additive.i tell yeah once you place the tile it aint easy pickin it back up.that ******************** is damn sticky.


----------



## 987Ron

After many attempts solved Duck's Kolski Puzzle. Number of moves: Who knows? Lots. The sequence of moves is lost as to many to remember. But I did solve it once. Admittedly once. I bow to the Ducks fewer moves. Fun stuff.

Saturday Night, but this tired ole man is soon to hit the hay. Mow and leaf bagging tomorrow.

Nite all…


----------



## corelz125

I like using the mortar that just takes water. Can mix it how you like wet or dry and is a lot cheaper.


----------



## pottz

> I like using the mortar that just takes water. Can mix it how you like wet or dry and is a lot cheaper.
> 
> - corelz125


true but the polymer additive adds a lot off strength and flexiiblity,and if you saw my patio youd want all you can get.cost is not a factor.


----------



## moke

> Big upset today Moke.
> 
> - corelz125


Yes it was…I always thought they were not worthy of a #2 spot…..i just hate it was Purdue!

i'll have a rum and coke please….to drown my sorrow.

Bandit…I had an FTO that threw a microphone at me when i used "OH" instead of zero…..Oh is a letter, zero is a number! I never forgot it 40 some years later…..zero dark thirty…..He is in the hospital tonight. They are going to unplug him…...Ur post made me laugh.


----------



## corelz125

Laticrete 254 platinum is the best mortar you can get. Only needs water. I couldn't get that stuff off of anything stuck to my hands, tools, bucket I mixed it in. Never rains there but it could be used under water. What did you set the tile on top of? Concrete slab?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* What does this mean? "He or she intentionally commits an "unauthorized act" under the color of law." What does "color of law" mean? Why do they use that term? I assume it means breaking the law while claiming to follow it.


----------



## bandit571

Laundry Detail is done…so is a glue up..









In there somewhere…inside that forest of clamps….is a box…









Let this sit a day…or 2….then get it cleaned up, and a lid fitted…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Looks like you have it well under control Pottz. *What mortar are you using*?
> - corelz125


Was the decision,








difficult?


> After many attempts solved *Duck's* Kolski Puzzle. Number of moves: Who knows? Lots. The sequence of moves is lost as to many to remember. But I did solve it once. Admittedly once. I bow to the Ducks fewer moves. Fun stuff.
> - 987Ron


Not mine, another successful plagiarism, but glad you tried it… What did you make it out of… they make a great present… stocking stuffers… beats wearing panty-hose… just!


> Laticrete 254 platinum is the best mortar you can get….
> - corelz125


I hear this one might be a tad better,










> ... the tile it aint easy pickin it back up.that ******************** is damn sticky.
> - pottz


for those few recalcitrant tiles.


> ...inside that *forest* of clamps….is a box…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let this sit a day…or 2….then get it cleaned up, and a lid fitted…
> - bandit571


Might need a *chainsaw* for that *forest*, if you leave it too long.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW why 4am. I'm not sure, maybe decades of getting on the 6:03 to NYC? Made it to 5:30 after staying up for the concert. Just read about 3 dog night. Chuck Negron sang most of the top hits. He was in and out of rehab 30 times! Finally got straight. Now he helps others. He lost everything in the process.

Gunny those cabinets look sharp.

Bandit that joint is interesting.

Golf today - boys v. girls.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey: Today is National Mulligan Day.

LBD: Puzzle out of MDF and a few pieces of thin Baltic Birch, all scraps. Just wanted one to play with. Fun Puzzle.

Up late, went to bed late, 50 degrees this am cool. 75 high later, Big gaggle of geese just flew down the fairway to the Duke's swimming spot, in perfect V formation, noisy. Probably came in last night ahead of this cold front.

Checked the score this am,,Boomer Sooner.

Later


----------



## bandit571

42 sunny degrees outside, this morning…..heat is now turned on in the house.

Not in any rush this morning to remove them clamps…...

One of my many job titles was 11C20…was part of an 81mm crew for almost 9 years…all the way up to Section Sargent for a year (E-6 slot) then a stint over with the Cannon Cockers as an F.O. ( 13F20). Had to deal with both the Mortar-Forkers and the Gun-dummies for over 6years….of the 37 years I spent, all were in Combat Arms. Yep, even a few times as an 11Bush…...

Nothing better than to stand beside a 105mm Howiz. firing blank rounds during the 1812 overture….

Before the Hummers arrived, used to have to chain and padlock the spare tire to the Jeep….seems it was the same tire that the 105mm used….Gun-dummies used to go around stealing the tires off the FO's jeeps…...

End of the day…sit and listen to the "Mating Call" of the M102…..as they cleaned the barrels on the cannons….


----------



## bandit571

Ham & Provolone Cheese on Toasted Wheat bread for Breakfast #2….1st Breakfast was..pills..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Video: State trooper of 22 years slams vaccine mandate as he signs off for the final time after being fired*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/video-state-trooper-of-22-years-slams-vaccine-mandate-as-he-signs-off-for-the-final-time-after-being-fired/


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Off to the depths of the shop for todays projects.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey- * As for getting up early- I have various start times and worked the midnight shift for 25 years. Success is getting enough sleep or rest IMO. Lately getting up at 5:30 to go to the schoolhouse has not been a problem for I got my sleep. The problem is trying not to get fatigued with a full shift. Start with a breakfast with 1- coffee then I pack 5 bottled waters, 1- 7oz diet Pepsi, and a healthy lunch. Always have an energy bar on hand… The alternative is the school cafeteria for an emergency. (no comment). In the old days, they prepared the food from scratch (my aunt was a cafeteria worker for years). Today it is reheated prepared food which will do in a pinch.

As for Mulligans- years ago, it was a must for us. Petey do you have any "Mulligans" stories?










Ps- The philosopher Aristotle said, "It is well to be up before daybreak, for such habits contribute to health, wealth, and wisdom.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*More revisionism- Superman is officially moving on from "the American Way."*









https://variety.com/2021/film/news/superman-new-motto-dc-fandome-1235090712/


----------



## moke

> *Mike* What does this mean? "He or she intentionally commits an "unauthorized act" under the color of law." What does "color of law" mean? Why do they use that term? I assume it means breaking the law while claiming to follow it.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Topa- Color of Law is more Federal term by nature. The color of the Law is what is says…..folks must abide by the color of the Law…... another way to say it " Folks must abide by what the law says and lays out. You must follow the color of the law, to deviate from it, is to violate that law.

Iowa uses the word "reasonable". A reasonable person would do this or that….I find very little "reasonable" people in today's world.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Video: State trooper of 22 years slams vaccine mandate as he signs off for the final time after being fired*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/video-state-trooper-of-22-years-slams-vaccine-mandate-as-he-signs-off-for-the-final-time-after-being-fired/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Lots of gubbermint workers doing that here due to the vaccination mandate. Of the 110 deaths of firefighters reported by the US Fire Administration, this year two-thirds of them are within 30 to 60 days of responding to a Covid patient. Braving the chilly winds is risky business. ;-(


----------



## corelz125




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Mike* What does this mean? "He or she intentionally commits an "unauthorized act" under the color of law." What does "color of law" mean? Why do they use that term? I assume it means breaking the law while claiming to follow it.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Topa- Color of Law is more Federal term by nature. The color of the Law is what is says…..folks must abide by the color of the Law…... another way to say it " Folks must abide by what the law says and lays out. You must follow the color of the law, to deviate from it, is to violate that law.
> 
> Iowa uses the word "reasonable". A reasonable person would do this or that….I find very little "reasonable" people in today s world.
> 
> - moke


Thanks Mike. That is what I thought. The way it is worded in state law here seems a bit odd. Since the courts allow local governments to ignore any law they chose it seems even more ridiculous using that phrase.


----------



## 987Ron

I have not been a reasonable person today…Mowed the lawn and used the bagger, picking up the leaves. Then 9 32 gallon tubs to the dump. Trimmer along the fence. Replaced the front door lock that would no longer let a key be inserted. Glued up a couple of small boxes for odds and ends storage. Enough is enough!!
To old to be doing this much. Hip is okay now but later questionable. To the shower, then relax.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ps- The philosopher Aristotle said, "It is well to be up before daybreak, for such habits contribute to health, wealth, and wisdom.

-Desert_Woodworker*

The second mouse gets the cheese ;-))


----------



## moke

Topa, Local courts in most other States do not allow for ignoring Federal or State Law. We have one county that tries that here, but it usually backfires…..I not going to say which political affiliation it is, but lets just say it's a college town…...they did have a No 2 in the Nation Football team.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Guys I could use your advice

I want to sell my Delta X modal cabinet saw 3hp. 52" Biesmyer fence on rolling base. Build in 2003, or 4.

What should I get $ for it? I'm thinking 1500. but not sure. I think with out feed base I paid like 2500.

Any advice would be helpful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## moke

Petey, I think it may sell at that price, but it may take a while…..I would list it for 1500, but be prepared to take 1250.00. You can always come down, but I don't think Id take less than 1250.

What are new ones going for? I think that might be more relevant info. The local store says there is a lot less interest in anything other than Sawstop….he said they are at 8 to 1 of all others combined. Otherwise I think 1500 would be ok.


----------



## Peteybadboy

BTW Girls won today.

non sanctioned event. One the the guys Knee got swollen and he is in pain.

I shot 81 not so bad but not good.

Ron I'd say you killed it today. You deserve a cocktail or Ice cream or what ever a good job deserves.

Corlez reading your joke - reminds me. I covered News Corp. (NYC) The guys I knew that knew Rupert Murdock told me he would say burry your mistakes. (that did not mean hide them) it meant move on forget it, learn from it. I thought that was where you were going. brought back a memory.

News Corp is on 6th ave NYC 57th? Running late for a meeting, Rupert held the door for me. He gets points in my book.

Duck any thoughts on Rupert?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Hey Moke. Thanks. That is good input. BTW love that saw. Just looked new Unisaws 2700-2800


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> *Ps- The philosopher Aristotle said, "It is well to be up before daybreak, for such habits contribute to health, wealth, and wisdom.
> 
> -Desert_Woodworker*
> 
> The second mouse gets the cheese ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I once heard from the French philosopher La'Roy De'Mon

"The second mouse today is the first mouse tomorrow"....


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, Local courts in most other States do not allow for ignoring Federal or State Law. We have one county that tries that here, but it usually backfires…..I not going to say which political affiliation it is, but lets just say it s a college town…...they did have a No 2 in the Nation Football team.
> 
> - moke


Numerous attorneys have told me WA courts allow local governments to pick and choose ;-( A nephew who is a county sheriff did a little research into our situation. He said nobody in WA will do anything. He said there needs to be a fraud investigation by the FBI. They did not respond. Our congresswoman's office could not get them to proceed. The White House sent the case to the EPA. The Seattle office said they do not have jurisdiction. There is a branch of the EPA that does have jurisdiction. That is consistent with 26 years in business dealing with gubbermints of numerous chities, most gubbermint employees are, well, "gubbermint employees."

The state attorney general's office accepted a consumer protection complaint about all the safety and code violations but doesn't have any authority over the chity. They said to file a complaint with local law enforcement if the mayor continues to "interpret" the code to not exist. Such is life behind the solid Blue Line on the Left Coast ;-((

Beyond the issues here in this neighborhood, I could not believe they built half a dozen 5 story apartment buildings in the valley on slabs. It is one of the biggest liquefaction areas in the US. Geologists reported a couple of years ago liquefaction is totally unpredictable because of hydraulic forces. Anchorage has a small liquefaction area along the coast. In the 1964 earthquake, the earth opened up and swallowed 4 people. 2 brothers a few minutes apart and a couple. The only survivor was the husband who lost a limb. None of the other's bodies were ever recovered. The Anchorage liquefaction zone was high-class single-family homes. Here the mayor lured developers to build several 5 to 8 story retirement centers in the downtown area. Luring the most vulnerable citizens into the liquefaction zone. Only 2 buildings have pilings driven under them. They were built before the luring started. One is a chity office building and the other is an apartment house built by an owner who did not risk building failure. She has a good shot at being the Body Bag Queen of the Cascadia Subduction Zone Earthquake for cities of this size. If that earthquake is not the biggest ever recorded on modern equipment, it will be in the top 3.

Auburn minimizes all risks on its website. Orting on the other hand at the convergence of the Puyallup and Carbonato Rivers has air raid sirens to warn their citizens of mudflows off of Mount Rainer. The early reports in the 90s about the Cascadia quake said it is believed Rainier was a 16,000-foot mountain before the earthquake in 1700. It is a rotten topped mountain made of clay and ice. The top caved in and melted. Mud flowed down all the major river valleys. They predicted downtown Puyallup near Tacoma has 45 minutes to evacuate before they have a mudflow 35 feet deep going 55 mph. Orting's website warns its citizens they have 30 minutes to get 100 feet above the valley floor. They are warned to walk, not try to drive in traffic jams. The website used to warn if you were with someone who needed assistance to leave them because both of you will probably die. The last time I looked at their web page that had been edited out.


----------



## pottz

> Laticrete 254 platinum is the best mortar you can get. Only needs water. I couldn t get that stuff off of anything stuck to my hands, tools, bucket I mixed it in. Never rains there but it could be used under water. What did you set the tile on top of? Concrete slab?
> 
> - corelz125


yes


----------



## pottz

just finished up todays tile work,im pretty much right on schedule,thats rare for me i never seem to get done what i think i will.back is a little sore so it's whiskey and a soak in the spa time.back later.


----------



## 987Ron

> Petey, I think it may sell at that price, but it may take a while…..I would list it for 1500, but be prepared to take 1250.00. You can always come down, but I don t think Id take less than 1250.
> 
> What are new ones going for? I think that might be more relevant info. The local store says there is a lot less interest in anything other than Sawstop….he said they are at 8 to 1 of all others combined. Otherwise I think 1500 would be ok.
> 
> - moke


 Agree with Mike, I have an 03 Delta 36 L 51 with Delta mobile base 3 hp 220 Paid about 2300 back then. Ebay has 3 or so saws of similar ilk as yours and mine, $1200 to 1800. Sold a jointer recently, everyone wanted to know how much less I would sell it for. So ask a bit more knowing the buyer wants to think he got it for less. I know very little about what would be a fair price.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Guys I could use your advice
> 
> I want to sell my Delta X modal cabinet saw 3hp. 52" Biesmyer fence on rolling base. Build in 2003, or 4.
> 
> What should I get $ for it? I m thinking 1500. but not sure. I think with out feed base I paid like 2500.
> 
> Any advice would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


JUST CURIOUS why you want to sell it :<((((((

and i agree ask 1800 come down to 1500 make them think they got a good deal :<)))))))


----------



## corelz125

The tri state area around here Petey used tools go for a lot. If it's cheap there's something wrong with it. Either a rust bucket or something is off with it. With that fence and mobile base I would ask $1800. What are saws going for in your area? Looking to replace it or you have 2 saws?


----------



## moke

Petey,
I did some research on ur saw. A new one with a 52" table and 3 hp is 4210.00.

https://www.amazon.com/Delta-Motor-UNISAW-BIESEMEYER-System/dp/B002YQDKM8

A Sawstop, is 3800.00

https://www.amazon.com/SawStop-PCS31230-TGP236-Professional-Assembly-Extension/dp/B005HPWE5W/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=sawstop%2Bsaw&qid=1634508422&s=hi&sr=1-5&th=1

These all have no outfeed or wheel kits. 1500.00 is too cheap….start at 2200. and take no less than 2000.00 
While even this is cheap, it should sell quickly….One of my concerns at first is availability of parts, but evidentially they are still in production. This is still half the cost of a new one!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... Replaced the front door lock that would no longer let a key be inserted….
> - 987Ron


Bad move *987* if you hide the key under the door mat and a *perp* finds it.


> *Ps- The philosopher Aristotle said, "It is well to be up before daybreak, for such habits contribute to health, wealth, and wisdom.
> 
> -Desert Woodworker*


What a load of rubbish that *'totle* guy is spinnin'... bet it didn't work for him and he's probably pushing up daisies somewhere in the badlands as I haven't heard much from him on the NBN bulletins.

Hell, I used to wake up early and got *no wealth*... however, that gave me *wisdom* and I now sleep in… I'm still mulling over a couple of cask-o-vinos about any *health* suggestion.


> The second mouse gets the cheese ;-))
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That second mouse would starve if he was *Mighty Mouse*'s 









*sidekick*!,


> ... The guys I knew that knew Rupert Murdock told me he would say *burry your mistakes*...
> - Peteybadboy


Hell, didn't know *Rup't* dabbled as a *surgeon*.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Guys I could use your advice
> 
> I want to sell my Delta X modal cabinet saw 3hp. 52" Biesmyer fence on rolling base.
> 
> *Any advice would be helpful.*
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I recently sold bandsaw, jointer, planer etc… I sold on consignment and I got unbelievable prices, they sold for almost what I paid for them. The used tool market is hot right now. Very similar to a car getting detailed.

I suggest that you clean the tabletop with some BoeShield , put a new insert, and follow the Woodworker video on it. 
https://thewoodwhisperer.com/articles/looks-like-im-rusty/










Also, be sure to clean the undercarriage of wood dust and gunk. white grease the gears so that the blade and tilt turn smoothly. Finally, the out-feed table makes it look very used you may want to remove it for the pictures.

Best of luck…


----------



## pottz

> Petey,
> I did some research on ur saw. A new one with a 52" table and 3 hp is 4210.00.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Delta-Motor-UNISAW-BIESEMEYER-System/dp/B002YQDKM8
> 
> A Sawstop, is 3800.00
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SawStop-PCS31230-TGP236-Professional-Assembly-Extension/dp/B005HPWE5W/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=sawstop%2Bsaw&qid=1634508422&s=hi&sr=1-5&th=1
> 
> These all have no outfeed or wheel kits. 1500.00 is too cheap….start at 2200. and take no less than 2000.00
> While even this is cheap, it should sell quickly….One of my concerns at first is availability of parts, but evidentially they are still in production. This is still half the cost of a new one!
> 
> - moke


+1 start high you can come down but it's pretty hard to go up.plus with the shortage of machines right now it should sell quickly.


----------



## pottz

> Guys I could use your advice
> 
> I want to sell my Delta X modal cabinet saw 3hp. 52" Biesmyer fence on rolling base.
> 
> *Any advice would be helpful.*
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> I recently sold bandsaw, jointer, planer etc… I sold on consignment and I got unbelievable prices, they sold for almost what I paid for them. The used tool market is hot right now. Very similar to a car getting detailed.
> 
> I suggest that you clean the tabletop with some BoeShield , put a new insert, and follow the Woodworker video on it.
> https://thewoodwhisperer.com/articles/looks-like-im-rusty/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, be sure to clean the undercarriage of wood dust and gunk. white grease the gears so that the blade and tilt turn smoothly. Finally, the out-feed table makes it look very used you may want to remove it for the pictures.
> 
> Best of luck…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i dont know about grease dw,gonna be a magnet to collect dust and be a problem later.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Anyone have or used something like the saws stops sliding table? I think Harvey has something similar.

I would use the crap out of it at work if it's quality.

https://www.sawstop.com/table-saws/by-model/sliding-crosscut-table


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Petey,
> I did some research on ur saw. A new one with a 52" table and 3 hp is 4210.00.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Delta-Motor-UNISAW-BIESEMEYER-System/dp/B002YQDKM8
> 
> A Sawstop, is 3800.00
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SawStop-PCS31230-TGP236-Professional-Assembly-Extension/dp/B005HPWE5W/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=sawstop%2Bsaw&qid=1634508422&s=hi&sr=1-5&th=1
> 
> These all have no outfeed or wheel kits. 1500.00 is too cheap….start at 2200. and take no less than 2000.00
> While even this is cheap, it should sell quickly….One of my concerns at first is availability of parts, but evidentially they are still in production. This is still half the cost of a new one!
> 
> - moke


I agree. 2K minimum. No shop at the new house?


----------



## pottz

> Anyone have or used something like the saws stops sliding table? I think Harvey has something similar.
> 
> I would use the crap out of it at work if it's quality.
> 
> https://www.sawstop.com/table-saws/by-model/sliding-crosscut-table
> 
> - CWWoodworking


yeah i have a mini max saw with a sliding table,but i dont even have it on the saw right now.i just dont need or would even use it.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Anyone have or used something like the saws stops sliding table? I think Harvey has something similar.
> 
> I would use the crap out of it at work if it's quality.
> 
> https://www.sawstop.com/table-saws/by-model/sliding-crosscut-table
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> yeah i have a mini max saw with a sliding table,but i dont even have it on the saw right now.i just dont need or would even use it.
> 
> - pottz


Interesting. Thought you would use if for cross cuts. Or you one of those shoddy craftsman that uses a chopsaw(gasp).


----------



## moke

> Guys I could use your advice
> 
> I want to sell my Delta X modal cabinet saw 3hp. 52" Biesmyer fence on rolling base.
> 
> *Any advice would be helpful.*
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> I recently sold bandsaw, jointer, planer etc… I sold on consignment and I got unbelievable prices, they sold for almost what I paid for them. The used tool market is hot right now. Very similar to a car getting detailed.
> 
> I suggest that you clean the tabletop with some BoeShield , put a new insert, and follow the Woodworker video on it.
> https://thewoodwhisperer.com/articles/looks-like-im-rusty/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, be sure to clean the undercarriage of wood dust and gunk. white grease the gears so that the blade and tilt turn smoothly. Finally, the out-feed table makes it look very used you may want to remove it for the pictures.
> 
> Best of luck…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i dont know about grease dw,gonna be a magnet to collect dust and be a problem later.
> 
> - pottz


That is great stuff…I buff it off rather well. Keep the rag on the head stock and chuck of one of the lathes.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Petey,
> I did some research on ur saw. A new one with a 52" table and 3 hp is 4210.00.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Delta-Motor-UNISAW-BIESEMEYER-System/dp/B002YQDKM8
> 
> A Sawstop, is 3800.00
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SawStop-PCS31230-TGP236-Professional-Assembly-Extension/dp/B005HPWE5W/ref=sr_1_5?dchild=1&keywords=sawstop%2Bsaw&qid=1634508422&s=hi&sr=1-5&th=1
> 
> These all have no outfeed or wheel kits. 1500.00 is too cheap….start at 2200. and take no less than 2000.00
> While even this is cheap, it should sell quickly….One of my concerns at first is availability of parts, but evidentially they are still in production. This is still half the cost of a new one!
> 
> - moke
> 
> +1 start high you can come down but it s pretty hard to go up.plus with the shortage of machines right now it should sell quickly.
> 
> - pottz


In a normal time, I would say 1500 sounds about right. But right now you should easily get 2000. People in my area would probably have it listed for more than you paid for it.

I occasionally use the 5 hp version at work. its a nice saw.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> +1 start high you can come down but it s pretty hard to go up.plus with the shortage of machines right now it should sell quickly.
> - pottz


Disagree there *pottzy*... I always start at a *fair price*, but if they want to *haggle*, I keep raising the price… If they want it bad enough they'll pay my new price… and if they won't I'll lower it, for the *NEXT guy*.

Interesting point about selling… especially to a *"friend"*... Usually, most people place a fair price on their equipment for friends (if the nother to charge), but how many times do you get the comeback… *"but we're friends, can you do better"*... none of the bloody cheapskates come back and say *"but we're friends, here's a few extra shekels for you kind offer"*... and you always question my anger.

I have a swag of stuff that I refuse to give away or sell cheap to tight-arses… be they friend of foe…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *I have a swag of stuff that I refuse to give away or sell cheap to tight-arses… be they friend of foe…*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I understand your emotions on keeping stuff, but if you are not using it and it is a functional tool, then why not pass it on (sell it) and let it do its purpose. Give the tool a second chance like Ron and his dog Duke…

Ps I think about my CNC tool bits being sold in a can for 25 cents and other stuff… then go to the Bible on storing your treasures in heaven…

In Matthew 6:19-21, Jesus says "Do not lay up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy and where thieves break in and steal, but lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys and where thieves do not break in and steal. For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also."

*"Share the Love Share the Knowledge…"*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> In Matthew 6:19-21, Jesus says "Do not lay up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy and where thieves break in and steal, but lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys and where thieves do not break in and steal. For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also."
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Maybe some… *NO, ALL* of the *heathen* religious leaders should enlighten themselves with that passage. Perhaps they are just blinded by the bling of their riches.

Perhaps weren't *JC*'s *exact words* and his quip was actually interpreted as *"treat them all as suckers"*!



> ... where moth and rust destroy…
> - Desert_Woodworker


If I met *JC* down the pub today, I'd give him a can of *WD40*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *i dont know about grease dw,gonna be a magnet to collect dust and be a problem later.*
> 
> - pottz


In the past, I did not pay much attention to the trunion until I compared cleaning methods. Let's ask- grease or no grease but Petey is selling it and the question becomes*- Should Petey clean and grease the trunion?*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Hey *DW*... When *JC* turned water into vino, was that the emergence of *the cask*?

I knew he was an *Aussie* as the cask is an Australian invention.


----------



## pottz

> Anyone have or used something like the saws stops sliding table? I think Harvey has something similar.
> 
> I would use the crap out of it at work if it's quality.
> 
> https://www.sawstop.com/table-saws/by-model/sliding-crosscut-table
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> yeah i have a mini max saw with a sliding table,but i dont even have it on the saw right now.i just dont need or would even use it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Interesting. Thought you would use if for cross cuts. Or you one of those shoddy craftsman that uses a chopsaw(gasp).
> 
> - CWWoodworking


cross cuts are done on my RAS where they should be cut.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> In Matthew 6:19-21, Jesus says "Do not lay up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust destroy and where thieves break in and steal, but lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust destroys and where thieves do not break in and steal. For where your treasure is, there your heart will be also."
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Maybe some… *NO, ALL* of the *heathen* religious leaders should enlighten themselves with that passage. Perhaps they are just blinded by the bling of their riches.
> 
> *Perhaps weren t *JC* s *exact words* and his quip was actually interpreted as *"treat them all as suckers"*!
> - LittleBlackDuck


Perhaps they are just blinded by the bling of their riches. Exactly! just because you can not let go of one of your "treasures" or tool.

No comment on your JC thought…


----------



## pottz

> +1 start high you can come down but it s pretty hard to go up.plus with the shortage of machines right now it should sell quickly.
> - pottz
> 
> Disagree there *pottzy*... I always start at a *fair price*, but if they want to *haggle*, I keep raising the price… If they want it bad enough they ll pay my new price… and if they won t I ll lower it, for the *NEXT guy*.
> 
> Interesting point about selling… especially to a *"friend"*... Usually, most people place a fair price on their equipment for friends (if the nother to charge), but how many times do you get the comeback… *"but we re friends, can you do better"*... none of the bloody cheapskates come back and say *"but we re friends, here s a few extra shekels for you kind offer"*... and you always question my anger.
> 
> I have a swag of stuff that I refuse to give away or sell cheap to tight-arses… be they friend of foe…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


your just mean ducks.


----------



## pottz

best keep the religion out of the conversations guys so we all remain friends. peace boys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hey *DW*... When *JC* turned water into vino, was that the first cask?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


It may have come in a cask…

*What would Jesus drink?*










*Here is a secular thought… What would Jesus drink? Experts guess what wine was like in ancient times and what modern ones are similar.*
https://www.ocregister.com/2015/04/02/what-would-jesus-drink-experts-guess-what-wine-was-like-in-ancient-times-and-what-modern-ones-are-similar/


----------



## CWWoodworking

> *What would Jesus drink?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Definitely fireball.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Anyone have or used something like the saws stops sliding table? I think Harvey has something similar.
> 
> I would use the crap out of it at work if it's quality.
> 
> https://www.sawstop.com/table-saws/by-model/sliding-crosscut-table
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> yeah i have a mini max saw with a sliding table,but i dont even have it on the saw right now.i just dont need or would even use it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Interesting. Thought you would use if for cross cuts. Or you one of those shoddy craftsman that uses a chopsaw(gasp).
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> cross cuts are done on my RAS where they should be cut.
> 
> - pottz


I would actually use it for the weird stuff RAS doesnt excel at.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> If I met *JC* down the pub today, *I d give him a can of WD40*
> - LittleBlackDuck


*If God created the world then offering God a can of WD40???* Yet WD40 has many purposes but it can't help someone in this verse…

*
What Is the Meaning of "A Camel Going Through the Eye of a Needle"?*
https://www.fh.org/blog/camel-through-eye-of-needle-meaning/

*Duck I don't think that WD40 would help in this case…*


----------



## pottz

> Anyone have or used something like the saws stops sliding table? I think Harvey has something similar.
> 
> I would use the crap out of it at work if it's quality.
> 
> https://www.sawstop.com/table-saws/by-model/sliding-crosscut-table
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> yeah i have a mini max saw with a sliding table,but i dont even have it on the saw right now.i just dont need or would even use it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Interesting. Thought you would use if for cross cuts. Or you one of those shoddy craftsman that uses a chopsaw(gasp).
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> cross cuts are done on my RAS where they should be cut.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I would actually use it for the weird stuff RAS doesnt excel at.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


funny RAS is always is made out to be a dangerous demon of the woodshop.ive been using one since i was about 12.id die without one.it is rare when im doing something and i dont use it.for cross cuts it's the only way to go.mine is set at a 90 degree cut and it never gets moved.


----------



## pottz

> If I met *JC* down the pub today, *I d give him a can of WD40*
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *If God created the world then offering God a can of WD40???* Yet WD40 has many purposes but it can t help someone in this verse…
> 
> *
> What Is the Meaning of "A Camel Going Through the Eye of a Needle"?*
> https://www.fh.org/blog/camel-through-eye-of-needle-meaning/
> 
> *Duck I don t think that WD40 would help in this case…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


perhaps you and the duck should take this pm ? these debates about religion always go the wrong way.we all have our beliefs,and none are right or wrong.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Anyone have or used something like the saws stops sliding table? I think Harvey has something similar.
> 
> I would use the crap out of it at work if it's quality.
> 
> https://www.sawstop.com/table-saws/by-model/sliding-crosscut-table
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> yeah i have a mini max saw with a sliding table,but i dont even have it on the saw right now.i just dont need or would even use it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Interesting. Thought you would use if for cross cuts. Or you one of those shoddy craftsman that uses a chopsaw(gasp).
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> cross cuts are done on my RAS where they should be cut.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I would actually use it for the weird stuff RAS doesnt excel at.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> funny RAS is always is made out to be a dangerous demon of the woodshop.ive been using one since i was about 12.id die without one.it is rare when im doing something and i dont use it.for cross cuts it s the only way to go.mine is set at a 90 degree cut and it never gets moved.
> 
> - pottz


I dont have a problem with RAS. it just wouldnt offer the versatility of the slider.

I actually considered a RAS paired with the ripping of my vertical panel saw when I was in business. Would have made for a super efficient set up.

My company I work for now needs a sliding table saw for a lot of reasons. They dont seem to want to pull the trigger for one.


----------



## moke

Hey guys, lets not presume that we all have the same religious convictions or beliefs…..PLEASE lets keep it to ourselves. There are times folks have ticked me off on this thread have made me mad…..it's far easier to close the laptop and come back tomorrow.


----------



## pottz

> Hey guys, lets not presume that we all have the same religious convictions or beliefs…..PLEASE lets keep it to ourselves. There are times folks have ticked me off on this thread have made me mad…..it s far easier to close the laptop and come back tomorrow.
> 
> - moke


i know,sorry mike i didn't mean what i said,please forgive …....again ! ;-)


----------



## CWWoodworking

> the duck should take this pm ?
> - pottz


I can never understand what the duck is saying in his regular posts. I bet know one has a shot at a PM.


----------



## corelz125

Petey if they're going for that much new. List it for closer to $3000. People are gonna try to talk you down any way. I sold my 4" bench top jointer earlier this year for probably 70% of the original price I paid for it.


----------



## bandit571

Preacher man on the TV, talking down about my rock and roll
Wants me to send a donation, because he is worried about my soul

He say Jesus walked the water, and I know that this to be true….
Sometimes I think that old Preacher man wants to do a little walking too

A Poor girl wants to get married, a Rich girl wants to flirt

A rich man goes to college, and a Poor man goes to work…...

A Drunkard wants another drink of Wine, a politician wants your vote.

I don't need much of anything at all, but I will take another toke…

I don't ask anybody for nothing, that I can't get it on my own..
If you don't like the way I'm living, then just leave this long-haired Country Boy alone…


----------



## pottz

> the duck should take this pm ?
> - pottz
> 
> I can never understand what the duck is saying in his regular posts. I bet know one has a shot at a PM.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


i pm with him all the time.we even email regulary.it's a special language you have to understand.i happen to speak aussie duck -lol.


----------



## pottz

> Preacher man on the TV, talking down about my rock and roll
> Wants me to send a donation, because he is worried about my soul
> 
> He say Jesus walked the water, and I know that this to be true….
> Sometimes I think that old Preacher man wants to do a little walking too
> 
> A Poor girl wants to get married, a Rich girl wants to flirt
> 
> A rich man goes to college, and a Poor man goes to work…...
> 
> A Drunkard wants another drink of Wine, a politician wants your vote.
> 
> I don t need much of anything at all, but I will take another toke…
> 
> I don t ask anybody for nothing, that I can t get it on my own..
> If you don t like the way I m living, then just leave this long-haired Country Boy alone…
> 
> - bandit571


ahmen bandit !


----------



## CWWoodworking

> the duck should take this pm ?
> - pottz
> 
> I can never understand what the duck is saying in his regular posts. I bet know one has a shot at a PM.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> i pm with him all the time.we even email regulary.it s a special language you have to understand.i happen to speak aussie duck -lol.
> 
> - pottz


Maybe I dont speak "aussie drunk duck"?$#@


----------



## moke

> the duck should take this pm ?
> - pottz
> 
> I can never understand what the duck is saying in his regular posts. I bet know one has a shot at a PM.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> i pm with him all the time.we even email regulary.it s a special language you have to understand.i happen to speak aussie duck -lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Maybe I dont speak "aussie drunk duck"?$#@
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Now that right there is funny…..


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Preacher man on the TV, talking down about my rock and roll
> Wants me to send a donation, because he is worried about my soul
> 
> He say Jesus walked the water, and I know that this to be true….
> Sometimes I think that old Preacher man wants to do a little walking too
> 
> A Poor girl wants to get married, a Rich girl wants to flirt
> 
> A rich man goes to college, and a Poor man goes to work…...
> 
> A Drunkard wants another drink of Wine, a politician wants your vote.
> 
> I don t need much of anything at all, but I will take another toke…
> 
> I don t ask anybody for nothing, that I can t get it on my own..
> If you don t like the way I m living, then just leave this long-haired Country Boy alone…
> 
> - bandit571


As a kid, I used to like Hank jr. Had every album. even did a lipsink with a fake beard when I was 13. As an adult, I find him to be kind of an ass. I guess its par for the course. Just a different generation.

Also as an adult, I find it hard to like certain entertainers that I strongly disagree with. To give you an example, Jason Aldean and his wife have been in he news recently cause she dress her 3 yr old in a political outfit.

Its not that they are on one side or the other. But you have to be a special kind of asshole to dress a 3 yr old in a political shirt.

I liked a few of his songs, but now when they come on, I struggle to like them. I guess this is a by product of constant media coverage/social media of "stars".


----------



## pottz

> the duck should take this pm ?
> - pottz
> 
> I can never understand what the duck is saying in his regular posts. I bet know one has a shot at a PM.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> i pm with him all the time.we even email regulary.it s a special language you have to understand.i happen to speak aussie duck -lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Maybe I dont speak "aussie drunk duck"?$#@
> 
> - CWWoodworking


now that comment wont win you any likes from the duck. to know the duck is to love the duck.many wont take the time as i have,and thats sad.if you do you'll find a person with a lot to give,not easily but worth the time. he and i are a lot a like,we dont have the time for anyones bull-!


Code:


#

.i recommend getting to know the man.he may surprise you. oh god im gonna pay for this-lol.


----------



## CWWoodworking

worked quite a bit on my bed today. I am veneering the outside frame with single ply quartersawn walnut. First time using single ply. 1/42 is very thin. but interestingly its easier to work with in some ways.

Taping flitches together is much easier. Since its so thin, it does what you want it to. When doing curved work, It lays down much better than 2ply. Not than 2ply is hard, just that single mold to substrate.

Bleed Through is a concern with single ply. I have not had any issues using a pva glue designed for veneering. Has a filler to help block bleed through. Also single ply seems to dry extremely fast.

The downside is obviously the fragility of 1/42". If you try to cut it with a combo blade on a TS, you will get a decent amout of tearout. grab it the wrong way and you can ruin a whole flitch.

anyway, thought Id throw out some info on a subject not covered very often on LJs.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> the duck should take this pm ?
> - pottz
> 
> I can never understand what the duck is saying in his regular posts. I bet know one has a shot at a PM.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> i pm with him all the time.we even email regulary.it s a special language you have to understand.i happen to speak aussie duck -lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Maybe I dont speak "aussie drunk duck"?$#@
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> now that comment wont win you any likes from the duck. to know the duck is to love the duck.many wont take the time as i have,and thats sad.if you do you ll find a person with a lot to give,not easily but worth the time. he and i are a lot a like,we dont have the time for anyones bull-!
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #
> 
> .i recommend getting to know the man.he may surprise you. oh god im gonna pay for this-lol.
> 
> - pottz


%
oh heck, I dont have any problem with the duck except I dont understand a lot of it. He tries to poke fun at me at times and I honestly dont get it most of the time. its all good though.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> *What would Jesus drink?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Definitely fireball.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I guess im in the wrong neighborhood. I thought this was extremely funnny.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> As a kid, I used to like Hank jr. Had every album. even did a lipsink with a fake beard when I was 13. As an adult, I find him to be kind of an ass. I guess its par for the course. Just a different generation.
> 
> Also as an adult, I find it hard to like certain entertainers that I strongly disagree with. To give you an example, Jason Aldean and his wife have been in he news recently cause she dress her 3 yr old in a political outfit.
> 
> Its not that they are on one side or the other. But you have to be a special kind of asshole to dress a 3 yr old in a political shirt.
> 
> I liked a few of his songs, but now when they come on, I struggle to like them. I guess this is a by product of constant media coverage/social media of "stars".
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I barely remember Hank Sr. I grew up hearing dad singing his songs in the barn while milking ;-) Hank Jr was lost in space for a long time ;-)) They need to rename country music. Patsy Cline and Jim Reeves would not recognize it.

Using kids as political posters is definitely the pits.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> worked quite a bit on my bed today. I am veneering the outside frame with single ply quartersawn walnut. First time using single ply. 1/42 is very thin. but interestingly its easier to work with in some ways.
> 
> Taping flitches together is much easier. Since its so thin, it does what you want it to. When doing curved work, It lays down much better than 2ply. Not than 2ply is hard, just that single mold to substrate.
> 
> Bleed Through is a concern with single ply. I have not had any issues using a pva glue designed for veneering. Has a filler to help block bleed through. Also single ply seems to dry extremely fast.
> 
> The downside is obviously the fragility of 1/42". If you try to cut it with a combo blade on a TS, you will get a decent amout of tearout. grab it the wrong way and you can ruin a whole flitch.
> 
> anyway, thought Id throw out some info on a subject not covered very often on LJs.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Thanks for the warning! ;-) probably beyond me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Pottz, Do you have a translator to loan out for the learning curve? ;-)


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Thanks for the warning! ;-) probably beyond me.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


On the contrary. Veneering is easier in someways. You can orient the grain of the wood in ways solids just wont allow. For instance, my bed posts has the grain running side to side, not vertical.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, Do you have a translator to loan out for the learning curve? ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


sorry bob it's a dying language that few still speak.id love to help but the time it would take is way beyond what i can give.for those that take the time will be rewarded,i can promise !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thanks for the warning! ;-) probably beyond me.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> On the contrary. Veneering is easier in someways. You can orient the grain of the wood in ways solids just wont allow. For instance, my bed posts has the grain running side to side, not vertical.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Wi it work without a vacuum bag?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz, Do you have a translator to loan out for the learning curve? ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> sorry bob it s a dying language that few still speak.id love to help but the time it would take is way beyond what i can give.for those that take the time will be rewarded,i can promise !
> 
> - pottz


I could probably have figured it out before the Topamax disaster. It took an hour to troubleshoot a motor control problem that would have taken less than 5 minutes before the disaster ;-((


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Thanks for the warning! ;-) probably beyond me.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> On the contrary. Veneering is easier in someways. You can orient the grain of the wood in ways solids just wont allow. For instance, my bed posts has the grain running side to side, not vertical.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Wi it work without a vacuum bag?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


for smaller pieces, absolutely. My bed frame uses 3" x 5" plywood glued up. just used cauls and felt.

When you need a bag or press, is for larger panels. at work, I have a press that will do 6' x 12'. it cost 5000$ im currently building one at my home shop that hopefully will out perform them, and cost significantly less. There is not that many companies that do these types of presses. almost one actually.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> for smaller pieces, absolutely. My bed frame uses 3" x 5" plywood glued up. just used cauls and felt.
> 
> When you need a bag or press, is for larger panels. at work, I have a press that will do 6 x 12 . it cost 5000$ im currently building one at my home shop that hopefully will out perform them, and cost significantly less. There is not that many companies that do these types of presses. almost one actually.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Thanks, There is hope ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Thanks for the support *pottzy*...

Sounds like it's time for another sabatical to go and contemplate what a sober duck would say to appease his uncomprehending audience.

I have a few *non verbal* puzzles to pad out with my particular brand of bull******************** speak.


----------



## RichT

> Sounds like it s time for another sabatical to go and contemplate what a sober duck would say to appease his uncomprehending audience.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I understand every word you say. Maybe I should be worried.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Sounds like it s time for another sabatical to go and contemplate what a sober duck would say to appease his uncomprehending audience.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> I understand every word you say. Maybe I should be worried.
> 
> - Rich


absolutely.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Thanks for the support *pottzy*...
> 
> Sounds like it s time for another sabatical to go and contemplate what a sober duck would say to appease his uncomprehending audience.
> 
> I have a few *non verbal* puzzles to pad out with my particular brand of bull******************** speak.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I had a girlfriend once where we had a puzzle fettish. ususally ended up in outfits like you post.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Sounds like it s time for another sabatical to go and contemplate what a sober duck would say to appease his uncomprehending audience.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> I understand every word you say. Maybe I should be worried.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## RichT

> Sounds like it s time for another sabatical to go and contemplate what a sober duck would say to appease his uncomprehending audience.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> I understand every word you say. Maybe I should be worried.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Duck and I are kindred spirits. We're both tech nerds from a forgotten era. I doubt if many of today's whiz kids would be able to work at the level we did. I recall having to enter a 128-step bootstrap by flipping sixteen toggle switches for every binary instruction (128 of them) to get the HP 2100 minicomputer with 16K of magnetic core memory booted. BTW, 16K of magnetic core memory is a cube about 8" on a side and weighs something like 15 lbs. It was 40 years ago, so I might be off a little on that.

Anyone who grew up in this terabyte world can't comprehend having to trim four bytes off an algorithm so it will fit on a 2048-byte EEPROM.

HP 2100:


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Duck and I are kindred spirits. We re both tech nerds from a forgotten era. I doubt if many of today s whiz kids would be able to work at the level we did. I recall having to enter a 128-step bootstrap loader by flipping sixteen toggle switches for every binary instruction (128 of them) to get the HP 2100 minicomputer with 16K of magnetic core memory booted. BTW, 16K of magnetic core memory is a cube about 8" on a side and weighs something like 15 lbs. It was 40 years ago, so I might be off a little on that.
> 
> Anyone who grew up in this terabyte world can t comprehend having to trim four bytes off an algorithm so it will fit on a 2048-byte EEPROM.
> 
> HP 2100:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Are you talking about the reasons behind Y2K? ;-))


----------



## RichT

> Are you talking about the reasons behind Y2K? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


LMAO. Y2K was a scam that made many hucksters very wealthy. Did airliners fall from the sky at midnight? I don't recall that happening.

Yeah, it was a headache for some IT folks dealing with databases designed with two-digit years. That's a simple schema change to the database and a single query to turn it into a four-digit year. Some of the older database systems were more quirky, but they got it done.

No one died as a result.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Are you talking about the reasons behind Y2K? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> LMAO. Y2K was a scam that made many hucksters very wealthy. Did airliners fall from the sky at midnight? I don t recall that happening.
> 
> Yeah, it was a headache for some IT folks dealing with databases designed with two-digit years. That s a simple schema change to the database and a single query to turn it into a four-digit year. Some of the older database systems were more quirky, but they got it done.
> 
> No one died as a result.
> 
> - Rich


I remember it being a farse ;-) Some companies I did business with required me to verify I was not going to bring their system down.

When I started connecting the real world to the digital world, my kid and a friend were playing games on ours. They would let it run all night trying to beat the other computer. I thought that was unnecessary wear and tear so I told them not to wear it out letting it run all night. I mentioned that to the programmer on the job I was wiring. He said there are very few people who can interface 2 computers. I told the kids to go ahead. They might be learning things nobody else knew yet.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Thanks guys for the advice on the saw.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Was busy with various projects this weekend.

One was a organizer for wrench drawer in new cart for work.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, Coffee inside this morning as it is 54 degrees out this am, coolest am this fall. Do we call Autumn Fall because leaves fall?

Consider the Duck a friend, as I do all at Gunney's Garage. May not always understand or agree, but so what. Don't always understand or agree with the wife more often than here.
Agree with keeping religion out of our posts, but do believe morality has a place. Are they different?

Coffee, muffin, some bacon and off to the shop. Making 4 or 5 of the Ducks Klotski puzzles for the neighborhood kids. Not fancy just utilitarian. Scraps of mdf, thin ply. By the way my Polish to English translator translates Klotski to Klotski. Closest I have found is Klotski may come from the Polish word Klocki or wooden blocks. The Duck would know. 
Later.


----------



## bandit571

43 bright and sunny degrees outside, this morning….Monday? Leave it at that…


----------



## 987Ron

> Duck and I are kindred spirits. We re both tech nerds from a forgotten era. I doubt if many of today s whiz kids would be able to work at the level we did. I recall having to enter a 128-step bootstrap by flipping sixteen toggle switches for every binary instruction (128 of them) to get the HP 2100 minicomputer with 16K of magnetic core memory booted. BTW, 16K of magnetic core memory is a cube about 8" on a side and weighs something like 15 lbs. It was 40 years ago, so I might be off a little on that.
> 
> Anyone who grew up in this terabyte world can t comprehend having to trim four bytes off an algorithm so it will fit on a 2048-byte EEPROM.
> 
> HP 2100:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Never did anything close to that. I do remember writing D-base II on an Osborne with 5 inch screen, 64k memory and two 64k floppy disks. Later upgraded to 128K and a 10 or 12 inch orange monitor. Had to write the code to allow changing of the disks. Wrote a program in Dbase to use for the relabeling of a competitors products. 
VP of sales refused to let us use it as he said "I want you guys out calling on accounts, not playing with some toys" First cell phones treated the same way. 
Son the Univ. statistics Prof. took the Osborne modified it so only the keyboard was used to work with a modern computer. Had it in his office at school.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *perhaps you and the duck should take this pm ? these debates about religion always go the wrong way.we all have our beliefs,and none are right or wrong.*
> 
> - pottz


*It was a short dance with the Duck only a couple of posts between us*, but being a Forum people have the right to get involved. How did my reply differ from your commenting on lewd jokes? If I don't like certain types of posts I just go to the perch…










Duck- I enjoyed the short banter with you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Was busy with various projects this weekend.
> 
> One was a organizer for wrench drawer in new cart for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 very detailed, nice work.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

We have had Lincoln Logs and Erector set memories…

*Now Tinker Toys memories*


----------



## 987Ron

> We have had Lincoln Logs and Erector set memories…
> 
> *Now Tinker Toys memories*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Had those as a kid. However Tinkertoy, Erector Sets an Lincoln logs have been outdone…..Complete stores just for Legos. My parents would have never spent the kind of money Legos gets.


----------



## pottz

was ready to get back to the tile but we had a light rain last night so the patio is a little wet.suns out now so should dry pretty quick.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Was busy with various projects this weekend.
> 
> One was a organizer for wrench drawer in new cart for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Kool. I wish construction had been that organized ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We have had Lincoln Logs and Erector set memories…
> 
> *Now Tinker Toys memories*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Tinker toys and lincoln logs were the god ol days.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> We have had Lincoln Logs and Erector set memories…
> 
> *Now Tinker Toys memories*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Tinker toys and lincoln logs were the god ol days.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor












Yes they were but as Ron posted "Leggo's" is the new guy in the block… and I have to agree. The robotics class that I taught a few weeks ago was a leggo-supported system…

*Which are better legos or Lincoln logs?* debate blog
https://www.quora.com/Which-are-better-legos-or-Lincoln-logs

2021 Leggos and video stuff…


----------



## pottz

> We have had Lincoln Logs and Erector set memories…
> 
> *Now Tinker Toys memories*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Tinker toys and lincoln logs were the god ol days.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they were but as Ron posted "Leggo s" is the new guy in the block… and I have to agree. The robotics class that I taught a few weeks ago was a leggo-supported system…
> 
> *Which are better legos or Lincoln logs?* debate blog
> https://www.quora.com/Which-are-better-legos-or-Lincoln-logs
> 
> 2021 Leggos and video stuff…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


i had both as a kid,and the erector set.legos have evolved way past what i had though,and price !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Supply Chain Delays Could Soon Leave Wine Glasses Empty*
https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2021/10/16/supply-chain-delays-could-soon-leave-wine-glasses-empty/


----------



## pottz

well day three of tile from hell is done.got about 60% of tile done,two more days if the back holds up.knees are fine.even with the late start i made my goal so im happy.


----------



## pottz

> *Supply Chain Delays Could Soon Leave Wine Glasses Empty*
> https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2021/10/16/supply-chain-delays-could-soon-leave-wine-glasses-empty/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


this might cause the duck some concern.aus.makes lots of good wine but the duck only drinks cheap box vino.not sure how much of that is local.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well day three of tile from hell is done.got about 60% of tile done,two more days if the back holds up.knees are fine.even with the late start i made my goal so im happy.
> 
> - pottz


Even though I am no longer able to do what you are doing I think back in my memories and picture hard work and the pride in doing something as good or better than a tradesperson. Keep us posted and pics are appreciated.

Did you price out the cost of having it done by someone else? I assume that you wanted to do it yourself. In the past I tried to do it myself because I wanted it done correctly and it sound like this was your thinking… I still think that you should put a memorial piece in the floor…


----------



## corelz125

A couple arrived at town hall seconds before closing time, and caught a judge just as he was about to leave, and asked him to marry them.
He asked if they had a license and, when they didn't, sent them off to get one.
They caught the town clerk just as he was locking up, and got the license from him.
When they got back to the judge, he pointed out they had filled the names in backwards - his where hers belonged and vice versa.
They rushed back to the clerk's office, caught him again, and got another license.
This time, the judge noticed that the clerk had filled in the date in the wrong format.
Again they catch the clerk… After five reissued licenses, the judge is finally satisfied.
Judge: "I hope you appreciate why I made you keep going back. If there are irregularities in the license, your marriage would not be legal, and any children you might have would be technical bastards."
Groom: "That's funny - that's just what the clerk called you."


----------



## pottz

> A couple arrived at town hall seconds before closing time, and caught a judge just as he was about to leave, and asked him to marry them.
> He asked if they had a license and, when they didn't, sent them off to get one.
> They caught the town clerk just as he was locking up, and got the license from him.
> When they got back to the judge, he pointed out they had filled the names in backwards - his where hers belonged and vice versa.
> They rushed back to the clerk's office, caught him again, and got another license.
> This time, the judge noticed that the clerk had filled in the date in the wrong format.
> Again they catch the clerk… After five reissued licenses, the judge is finally satisfied.
> Judge: "I hope you appreciate why I made you keep going back. If there are irregularities in the license, your marriage would not be legal, and any children you might have would be technical bastards."
> Groom: "That's funny - that's just what the clerk called you."
> 
> - corelz125


lmao !


----------



## pottz

the wife keeps saying you should have called the guy.i said would the guy have bought me the new high dollar bbq im gonna buy with the money i saved ? that ended that conversation-lol.


----------



## corelz125

I see the inspector came by for a walk through


----------



## corelz125




----------



## pottz

> I see the inspector came by for a walk through
> 
> - corelz125


oh yeah.she doesn't do well with changes.she's been good though about staying off the tile i just set.i wish the wife was too-lol.


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125


lol.i gotta ask, is that real ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> the wife keeps saying you should have called the guy.i said would the guy have bought me the new high dollar bbq im gonna buy with the money I saved ? that ended that conversation-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Beagle in the pic made my night and the floor and your reasoning make sense.


----------



## corelz125

It's on the internet pottz it has to be. I loved that part after I set a tile or put the thinset down then the dog or a person would come and step on or in it.


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Since we only have me, Pottz and Corelez on board tonight-

*Subject tile-laying..*

*Pick or choose*


----------



## pottz

> Since we only have me, Pottz and Corelez on board tonight-
> 
> *Subject tile-laying..*
> 
> *Pick or choose*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


damn,one chance and i blew it !!!!


----------



## 987Ron

Hey I'm still up. but not for long. Had nothing to add.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hey I m still up. but not for long. Had nothing to add.
> 
> - 987Ron


*Ron is up!!!* Do I hear a need for a tuck-in? Will there be knitted slippers?


----------



## pottz

> Hey I m still up. but not for long. Had nothing to add.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> *Ron is up!!!* Do I hear a need for a tuck-in? Will there be knitted slippers?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


cmon dw were men, not invilids in a nursing home ? hell i can still wipe my own butt…...well at least for now !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hey I m still up. but not for long. Had nothing to add.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> *Ron is up!!!* Do I hear a need for a tuck-in? Will there be knitted slippers?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> cmon dw were men, not invilids in a nursing home ? hell i can still wipe my own butt…...well at least for now !
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey I m still up. but not for long. Had nothing to add.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> *Ron is up!!!* Do I hear a need for a tuck-in? Will there be knitted slippers?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> cmon dw were men, not invilids in a nursing home ? hell i can still wipe my own butt…...well at least for now !
> 
> - pottz


Yeah! Me to ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Since we only have me, Pottz and Corelez on board tonight-
> 
> *Subject tile-laying..*
> 
> *Pick or choose*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> damn,one chance and i blew it !!!!
> 
> - pottz


I woke up. Don't feel bad, most blow it ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - pottz


LMAO

Reminds me of when SWMB would cook deer. The first bite I would forget and say it tastes like deer. The kids wouldn't eat it. If I didn't say anyting they would eat it ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - corelz125


I can see those taillights working well if they used them here.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We have had Lincoln Logs and Erector set memories…
> 
> *Now Tinker Toys memories*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Tinker toys and lincoln logs were the god ol days.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they were but as Ron posted "Leggo s" is the new guy in the block… and I have to agree. The robotics class that I taught a few weeks ago was a leggo-supported system…
> 
> *Which are better legos or Lincoln logs?* debate blog
> https://www.quora.com/Which-are-better-legos-or-Lincoln-logs
> 
> 2021 Leggos and video stuff…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> i had both as a kid,and the erector set.legos have evolved way past what i had though,and price !
> 
> - pottz


I remember seeing Lego sets close to $100 at Toy R Us doing Christmas shopping for the grandkids.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..









Getting there…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Hmmm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting there…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I can't believe Legos were on the news tonight. It was on Q13, the channel that does crime watch and warns people more than the others about serious risks. They reported on a store owner who was arrested for trafficking in stolen goods. *He had 171 Lego sets with values as high as $600!* A shoplifter was the supplier. He is still under investigation. Q13 said there are organized crime rings that specialize in Legos.

They also reported a sad dog story. Bear is 13 weeks old, he was left in an early 2000s F350 in a WalleeWorld parking lot yesterday. Ford build them to accommodate auto theft. They are easier for an auto thief to steal than for the owner to start with their key ;-( The owners have an appointment to get Bear chipped in about a month. They don't care about the truck, just want Bear back.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all,

Heading (drive) to Greenville SC tomorrow for a wedding on Sat. Nephew.

Hope to get a round of golf in w Bro and Bro-in-law on Friday.

Covid cases are way down here in Fla. Bet you did not hear that in the media. 3rd lowest in the country?

Green Committee meeting with the new head of Golf Course Mgmt. 8:30am Guy seems very sharp.

Pottz nice job on the tile work. Here in Fla. we use pavers or paving stone for outdoor areas driveways etc.

Bandit box looks really cool.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Covid cases are way down here in Fla. Bet you did not hear that in the media. 3rd lowest in the country?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


If it's not bad news, it can't be used as fear mongering and is therefore useless.


----------



## 987Ron

Up and coffee, cool out tis am. English Muffin and some good English Tip Tree Raspberry Jam. A little shop time today and errands.

A heads up on some good New Orleans style food, easy to make and simple. Particularly if you do not want to go from scratch…
Look up Mam Papaul's mixes on Amazon. Made in Harvey, La. The Praline and Bananas Foster mixes are both good. One's not tried as some have Gluten, Etouffee Mix, Bread Pudding with rum sauce mix, Gumbo mix, Jambalaya mix, Beignet mix, and King Cake mix. 
Wife made Pralines yesterday, hard to stay away from a nice Pecan Praline. Wife is going to make some gluten free bread in a bread pudding, she will do that from scratch. Trying to talk her into some shrimp gumbo always taste good on a cool evening.

More later…..


----------



## 987Ron

Friend ask if I would "PLEASEEEEE" make him the Norse version of the FKK sign. His wife is Danish. He wants to put it on their porch next to their pool. 6" tall X 8" wide, got the laser work done.

Told him the price was a 6 pack of Grolsch Beer. Will work for cookies also. No pictures of the FKK sign.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Considering a Shipt shopper gig?*- Here's how a Michigan man earned $100K as one…
https://www.freep.com/story/entertainment/dining/2021/10/19/shipt-shopper-100-thousand-dollar-michigan-man/6004733001/

*here is an app to start out with-*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shipt.shopper&hl=en_US&gl=US


----------



## splintergroup

> I see the inspector came by for a walk through
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh yeah.she doesn t do well with changes.she s been good though about staying off the tile i just set.i wish the wife was too-lol.
> 
> - pottz


When doing some tiling in the sun room, the "inspectors" were on-site 24/7. constant vigilance.










At least the dog knew better. In some areas of the house I had added a layer of leveler. Spent time getting it just right, no dips or bumps.

The next morning it was covered with "inspector" stamps. They tried to blame the dog, but dried evidence on their feet forensically proved otherwise.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I see the inspector came by for a walk through
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh yeah.she doesn t do well with changes.she s been good though about staying off the tile i just set.i wish the wife was too-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> When doing some tiling in the sun room, the "inspectors" were on-site 24/7. constant vigilance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least the dog knew better. In some areas of the house I had added a layer of leveler. Spent time getting it just right, no dips or bumps.
> 
> The next morning it was covered with "inspector" stamps. They tried to blame the dog, but dried evidence on their feet forensically proved otherwise.
> 
> - splintergroup


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A wunnerful day starting here with Ol Sol out and about early.

Petey, Have a safe and fun trip. I saw that on the news. I was a bit surprised FL would drop from #1 to #47 that fast.

Bandit, Box looks good. Knee must be taking a break from the pain.

DW, Is the 100K gross or net after gas and repairs? Are you planning on switching from teaching? ;-))

Splinter, Looks good from here, but did it pass inspection? ;-))

Ron, What is a FKK sign?

Sunny day is a good opportunity to waterproof the 5th wheel for winter.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I see the inspector came by for a walk through
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh yeah.she doesn t do well with changes.she s been good though about staying off the tile i just set.i wish the wife was too-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> When doing some tiling in the sun room, the "inspectors" were on-site 24/7. constant vigilance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least the dog knew better. In some areas of the house I had added a layer of leveler. Spent time getting it just right, no dips or bumps.
> 
> The next morning it was covered with "inspector" stamps. They tried to blame the dog, but dried evidence on their feet forensically proved otherwise.
> 
> - splintergroup


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, What is a FKK sign?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


On some of the German Beaches there is a sigh

FKK
Erlaubt

Meaning Nudity allowed or simply a beach allowing nudity. Often just a big sign of FKK. Usually white lettering on a light blue background with a white border. The Norse have one that is just a symbol. A bit suggestive. Also usually white on a blue background and white border. Posted both on our forum some time ago. Put the German sign in my son's pool side pergola when they were on vacation as a joke.


----------



## moke

> Covid cases are way down here in Fla. Bet you did not hear that in the media. 3rd lowest in the country?
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> If it s not bad news, it can t be used as fear mongering and is therefore useless.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Amen!! Fauci, keeps telling us ridiculous amounts of time that this will all be over…...could that be when it is all over he will be irrelevant? Just a question….


----------



## corelz125

I also heard that this morning on news radio that Florida cases have declined


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW, Is the 100K gross or net after gas and repairs? Are you planning on switching from teaching? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I just found it interesting- compared to a pizza delivery job… like you say when you use your equipment it will cost you…

Ron sent me a pm to encourage students to pursue higher math and to encourage them into the high-paying fields that are available. A principal explained to me to take a look at a bell curve… you have the bottom performers- middle performers- and the highly motivated. He said the highly motivated will take a self-initiated path and that focus is on the middle of the curve students. Then, we have the low or SPED students (some of my favorites) the school systems have a program in math that focuses on the basics. Many go on to be productive in society but possess a very low academic ability.


----------



## pottz

> I also heard that this morning on news radio that Florida cases have declined
> 
> - corelz125


cali is way down on new cases and hospitalizations. i guess you all heard colin powell just died from complications from the virus.he was full vaccinated.


----------



## pottz

day 4 of tile from hell is over.tiling will be done tomorrow then grouting.hopefully i can rap this up by sunday,chance of rain on monday.even a light rain will make me have to wait for it to dry out.saltillo is like a sponge.


----------



## corelz125

Would you mind telling me, Doctor," Bob asked, "how you detect a mental deficiency in somebody who appears completely normal?"

"Nothing is easier," he replied. "You ask him a simple question which everyone should answer with no trouble. If he hesitates, that puts you on the track."

"What sort of question?"

"Well, you might ask him, 'Captain Cook made three trips around the world and died during one of them. Which one?'

Bob thought for a moment, and then said with a nervous laugh, "You wouldn't happen to have another example would you? I must confess I don't know much about history."


----------



## corelz125

They said Colin Powell had been battling cancer also.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I also heard that this morning on news radio that Florida cases have declined
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> cali is way down on new cases and hospitalizations. i guess you all heard colin powell just died from complications from the virus.he was full vaccinated.
> 
> - pottz


He also had pre-existing cancer, besides he lied about weapons of mass destruction and this testimony led us into the Iraq war. Not a good thing. May he rest in peace…


----------



## pottz

> They said Colin Powell had been battling cancer also.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah the covid was the nail in the coffin.


----------



## pottz

> I also heard that this morning on news radio that Florida cases have declined
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> cali is way down on new cases and hospitalizations. i guess you all heard colin powell just died from complications from the virus.he was full vaccinated.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> He also had pre-existing cancer, besides he lied about weapons of mass destruction and this testimony led us into the Iraq war. Not a good thing. May he rest in peace…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


maybe but his service to this country is something most dont want to do anymore.all i can say is we all live a great free life,free of war on our shores.i think that americans dont need to know everything.some of it is pretty nasty and the liberals would cry too much.as long as im safe let the military do whats needed.id love to send the bleeding hearts to some of these war torn countries and see if they dont change their tune ? peace boys.may God bless colin powell for his dedication to our country.


----------



## moke

> I also heard that this morning on news radio that Florida cases have declined
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> cali is way down on new cases and hospitalizations. i guess you all heard colin powell just died from complications from the virus.he was full vaccinated.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> He also had pre-existing cancer, besides he lied about weapons of mass destruction and this testimony led us into the Iraq war. Not a good thing. May he rest in peace…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> maybe but his service to this country is something most dont want to do anymore.all i can say is we all live a great free life,free of war on our shores.i think that americans dont need to know everything.some of it is pretty nasty and the liberals would cry too much.as long as im safe let the military do whats needed.id love to send the bleeding hearts to some of these war torn countries and see if they dont change their tune ? peace boys.may God bless colin powell for his dedication to our country.
> 
> - pottz


Colin Powell was great man….He dedicated his entire life to the service of this country. As for Iraq, he was tasked with presenting facts derived by the FBI and CIA. History has also forgotten that there were some atrocities commited by Saddam Heissen, like the gassing by shelling of 6000 Kurds….but that has been forgotten.


----------



## pottz

> I also heard that this morning on news radio that Florida cases have declined
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> cali is way down on new cases and hospitalizations. i guess you all heard colin powell just died from complications from the virus.he was full vaccinated.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> He also had pre-existing cancer, besides he lied about weapons of mass destruction and this testimony led us into the Iraq war. Not a good thing. May he rest in peace…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> maybe but his service to this country is something most dont want to do anymore.all i can say is we all live a great free life,free of war on our shores.i think that americans dont need to know everything.some of it is pretty nasty and the liberals would cry too much.as long as im safe let the military do whats needed.id love to send the bleeding hearts to some of these war torn countries and see if they dont change their tune ? peace boys.may God bless colin powell for his dedication to our country.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Colin Powell was great man….He dedicated his entire life to the service of this country. As for Iraq, he was tasked with presenting facts derived by the FBI and CIA. History has also forgotten that there were some atrocities commited by Saddam Heissen, like the gassing by shelling of 6000 Kurds….but that has been forgotten.
> 
> - moke


thank you mike. i dont think most americans,especially the younger ones fully understand the sacrifices by our war heros, they can cry and bitch about what a horrible life they have. maybe get off your lazy asses,turn off the game players and go out and do something! hey ive got a few that work for me that just wait for the day to end so they can go home and play video games. overtime,their not interested.in twenty years the'll still be doing what they are now.damn sad.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Pottz on your patroism… Now we have Rachel Levine, an openly transgender health official, to be sworn in as four-star admiral…









https://www.greenwichtime.com/news/article/Rachel-Levine-openly-transgender-health-16544809.php


----------



## corelz125

The do gooders went to Haiti to help them and they kid knapped them. Some times you really don't belong some place even if you have good intentions.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Colin Powell was great man….He dedicated his entire life to the service of this country.* As for Iraq, he was tasked with presenting facts derived by the FBI and CIA.* History has also forgotten that there were some atrocities commited by Saddam Heissen, like the gassing by shelling of 6000 Kurds….but that has been forgotten.
> 
> - moke


People can have an opinion on whether a man is great or not IMO he was not because of his testimony of WMD.

*"We Were Not Supposed to Think."*

After the first trial ended in October 1946, the United States held 12 other trials at Nuremberg under the authority of the International Military Tribunal. Among those brought to trial were

26 top military leaders;
56 high-ranking SS and other police officers, including 24 leaders of the Einsatzgruppen (mobile killing units) and key officials in Heinrich Himmler's central office, which supervised the concentration camps and the extermination program;
23 doctors who participated in the Nazi medical killing program that targeted mentally and physically disabled people and conducted experiments on camp prisoners; and
14 officials of other Nazi organizations engaged in racial persecution.
*"following orders" defense.*

*This will be my last post on this subject due to the sensitivity of the subject, just my thoughts…*


----------



## pottz

> The do gooders went to Haiti to help them and they kid knapped them. Some times you really don t belong some place even if you have good intentions.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 sometimes we need common sense.i feel for them,but really ?


----------



## pottz

> +1 Pottz on your patroism… Now we have Rachel Levine, an openly transgender health official, to be sworn in as four-star admiral…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.greenwichtime.com/news/article/Rachel-Levine-openly-transgender-health-16544809.php
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey i got no problem,as long as she does her job the best to her.


----------



## 987Ron

Big bright moon tonight, can hear an owl out back in the trees. 
Time for me to head to the bed. Nite all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The do gooders went to Haiti to help them and they kid knapped them. Some times you really don t belong some place even if you have good intentions.
> 
> - corelz125


I agree but Detroit newspaper columnist..

*Mitch Albom: Why people keep going to help Haiti, despite the obvious danger* 
https://www.freep.com/story/sports/columnists/mitch-albom/2021/10/19/haiti-missionaries-kidnapped-christian-aid-ministries/8518640002/

I went to the Dominican Republic (next to Hati) to build a church with my church group… As for Hati- I know too much history on this country. I believe that that the Clintons have a foundation fund for Hati and maybe that will help…


----------



## pottz

> Big bright moon tonight, can hear an owl out back in the trees.
> Time for me to head to the bed. Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


good night my friend !


----------



## pottz

gunny let me ask.what is your opinion on colin powell ? american hero or american rip off ? i know this is political but id love your opinion.go pm if you feel so.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Big bright moon tonight, can hear an owl out back in the trees.
> Time for me to head to the bed. Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


Can I give you a tuck-in story about the Comanche Indians in the SW having raids with the moonlight


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> gunny let me ask.what is your opinion on colin powell ? american hero or american rip off ? i know this is political but id love your opinion.go pm if you feel so.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> gunny let me ask.what is your opinion on colin powell ? american hero or american rip off ? i know this is political but id love your opinion.go pm if you feel so.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ha, you can fly to the perch but you cant hide dw !


----------



## moke

> Colin Powell was great man….He dedicated his entire life to the service of this country.* As for Iraq, he was tasked with presenting facts derived by the FBI and CIA.* History has also forgotten that there were some atrocities commited by Saddam Heissen, like the gassing by shelling of 6000 Kurds….but that has been forgotten.
> 
> - moke
> 
> People can have an opinion on whether a man is great or not IMO he was not because of his testimony of WMD.
> 
> *"We Were Not Supposed to Think."*
> 
> After the first trial ended in October 1946, the United States held 12 other trials at Nuremberg under the authority of the International Military Tribunal. Among those brought to trial were
> 
> 26 top military leaders;
> 56 high-ranking SS and other police officers, including 24 leaders of the Einsatzgruppen (mobile killing units) and key officials in Heinrich Himmler's central office, which supervised the concentration camps and the extermination program;
> 23 doctors who participated in the Nazi medical killing program that targeted mentally and physically disabled people and conducted experiments on camp prisoners; and
> 14 officials of other Nazi organizations engaged in racial persecution.
> *"following orders" defense.*
> 
> *This will be my last post on this subject due to the sensitivity of the subject, just my thoughts…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW, The trails of Nurneburg were headed by a man named Ben Ferencz. He was 4' 11". He actually stood on law books to be tall enough to use the podium. He is still alive and very sharp. He helped create the International Crimes Court in one of the Scandinaian Countries, commonly refered to as the Haig. He believes that George Bush, Colin Powell, Bill Clinton and many more are criminals because they committed troops and actions that were not sanctioned. He has similar feelings about China, GBR, Russia, and many other countries, thus these countries do not belong to the ICC. Another words he brilliant but a bit eccentric. I respecr your right to have your opinion…..I am sure too that you realize the Colin Powell did not walk around Iraq and collect his own info. I am also sure that your inference to compare him to Nazi war criminals is a mistake.


----------



## pottz

> Colin Powell was great man….He dedicated his entire life to the service of this country.* As for Iraq, he was tasked with presenting facts derived by the FBI and CIA.* History has also forgotten that there were some atrocities commited by Saddam Heissen, like the gassing by shelling of 6000 Kurds….but that has been forgotten.
> 
> - moke
> 
> People can have an opinion on whether a man is great or not IMO he was not because of his testimony of WMD.
> 
> *"We Were Not Supposed to Think."*
> 
> After the first trial ended in October 1946, the United States held 12 other trials at Nuremberg under the authority of the International Military Tribunal. Among those brought to trial were
> 
> 26 top military leaders;
> 56 high-ranking SS and other police officers, including 24 leaders of the Einsatzgruppen (mobile killing units) and key officials in Heinrich Himmler's central office, which supervised the concentration camps and the extermination program;
> 23 doctors who participated in the Nazi medical killing program that targeted mentally and physically disabled people and conducted experiments on camp prisoners; and
> 14 officials of other Nazi organizations engaged in racial persecution.
> *"following orders" defense.*
> 
> *This will be my last post on this subject due to the sensitivity of the subject, just my thoughts…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> DW, The trails of Nurneburg were headed by a man named Ben Ferencz. He was 4 11". He actually stood on law books to be tall enough to use the podium. He is still alive and very sharp. He helped create the International Crimes Court in one of the Scandinaian Countries, commonly refered to as the Haig. He believes that George Bush, Colin Powell, Bill Clinton and many more are criminals because they committed troops and actions that were not sanctioned. He has similar feelings about China, GBR, Russia, and many other countries, thus these countries do not belong to the ICC. Another words he brilliant but a bit eccentric. I respecr your right to have your opinion…..I am sure too that you realize the Colin Powell did not walk around Iraq and collect his own info. I am also sure that your inference to compare him to Nazi war criminals is a mistake.
> 
> - moke


yeah,war criminals,please !!!!! absurd! you guys wanna know my presidential hero.it's reagan.god bless that man and if he were here now this crap would be done with.he took no crap from anyone and everyone respected him.he was no p#$%^y like we have today.biden,oh my god,he's senile! ok enough rant for tonight boys.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Colin Powell was great man….He dedicated his entire life to the service of this country.* As for Iraq, he was tasked with presenting facts derived by the FBI and CIA.* History has also forgotten that there were some atrocities commited by Saddam Heissen, like the gassing by shelling of 6000 Kurds….but that has been forgotten.
> 
> - moke
> 
> I respecr your right to have your opinion….*.I am sure too that you realize the Colin Powell did not walk around Iraq and collect his own info.* I am also sure that your inference to compare him to Nazi war criminals is a mistake.
> 
> - moke


*Noted *but you asked me a question in that statement… which brings me back down from the perch. Powell made this claim as Sec. of State. As for a war criminal he misspoke on the winning side which is a free pass. The only war criminals are the ones who lose…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

G Night Moke, Ron, Pottz and I hope to wake up to Top Max's thoughts…,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Amen!! Fauci, keeps telling us ridiculous amounts of time that this will all be over…...could that be when it is all over he will be irrelevant? Just a question….
> 
> - moke


Saying that he is probably already irrelevant. Sharyl Atkinson reported the CDC released false information. Her reports indicate most news sources lie to support political positions.

It will continue just like the flu. It will continue to be divisive. Glad I am retired and do not have to deal with the public and employees. "The Department of Labor's OSHA will potentially levy fines against an insurance agency for exposing workers to COVID-19, while a health care facility in Bloomington, Indiana, was cited for failing to protect workers incapacitated from the virus." Meanwhile here in WA Hundreds of COVID-19 workers' comp claims in logjam at Washington Labor & Industries.

L&I claims for Covid in the workplace will drive the employer's rate through the roof. As pointed out in that video, the 30-year-old who got seriously sick from work-related exposure has a $156,000 medical claim with L&I and they are delaying while he is threatened by collections.

The State Patrol fired 127 for refusing vaccination. Seattle police will be about 200. The news reported tonight that twice as many officers have died from Covid as have died from shootings this year. US Fire Administration reported two-thirds of the 110 firefighters who died this year died from Covid after responding to Covid patients.

I expect the legal system to be bogged down with lawsuits about wrongful deaths. Testing is not 100% effective because the patient is contagious 2 days before symptoms show and before the patient will test positive. The reason the gubbernor eliminated testing as an option for state and health care workers is it failed in the department of corrections. 5 officers died under vaccination or test. I was contagious at least a week before I tested positive. I only had 3 days left in my 10-day quarantine when I got the test results. Same for the neighbor who gave it to me. She didn't know she had it until her husband was incapacitated and extremely sick. The neighbor lady got it from a "friend" who had tested positive and chose to spread it to his "friends."

There was a guy on the radio today who said the vaccine is not as effective as polio and chickenpox vaccines. Of course not, they have had 70 years to eradicate those ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Colin Powell was great man….He dedicated his entire life to the service of this country.* As for Iraq, he was tasked with presenting facts derived by the FBI and CIA.* History has also forgotten that there were some atrocities commited by Saddam Heissen, like the gassing by shelling of 6000 Kurds….but that has been forgotten.
> 
> - moke
> 
> I respecr your right to have your opinion….*.I am sure too that you realize the Colin Powell did not walk around Iraq and collect his own info.* I am also sure that your inference to compare him to Nazi war criminals is a mistake.
> 
> - moke
> 
> *Noted *but you asked me a question in that statement… which brings me back down from the perch. Powell made this claim as Sec. of State. As for a war criminal he misspoke on the winning side which is a free pass. The only war criminals are the ones who lose…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


as an american i can only hope we keep winning.maybe self centered but im not a bleeding heart liberal.anyone thats thinks what we have done as a country and lives a nice middle class life, home in the burbs,two cars in the driveway and think it's wrong better take a look in the mirror. ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- I thought that I gave you a tuck-in… sleep tight. * I honestly believe that our military and police are firmly rooted. We have checks and balances and while people discuss how secure are we. They are on 24/7 vigilance and strategy planning.

*Napoleon was the Best General Ever, and the Math Proves it.* (for you Ron upon wakeup)
https://towardsdatascience.com/napoleon-was-the-best-general-ever-and-the-math-proves-it-86efed303eeb


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I also heard that this morning on news radio that Florida cases have declined
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> cali is way down on new cases and hospitalizations. i guess you all heard colin powell just died from complications from the virus.he was full vaccinated.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> He also had pre-existing cancer, besides he lied about weapons of mass destruction and this testimony led us into the Iraq war. Not a good thing. May he rest in peace…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm sure Colin Powell reported what he was told by the spies ;-)

To set the story straight on Bush43, he told his biographer 2 years before he was elected he was not going to waste his presidency the way his dad did. He was going to invade Iraq and take care of Saddam Hussein's dictatorship. About 6 months before the invasion, he had 3 oil CEOs in the Oval Office to divide up Iraq's oil fields. He intended to build political capital as a wartime hero president and use it to privatize Social Security. You can be thankful Wall Street is not milking at least half of everyone's benefits.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max +1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ron, What is a FKK sign?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> On some of the German Beaches there is a sigh
> 
> FKK
> Erlaubt
> 
> Meaning Nudity allowed or simply a beach allowing nudity. Often just a big sign of FKK. Usually white lettering on a light blue background with a white border. The Norse have one that is just a symbol. A bit suggestive. Also usually white on a blue background and white border. Posted both on our forum some time ago. Put the German sign in my son s pool side pergola when they were on vacation as a joke.
> 
> - 987Ron


Thanks Ron. We don't speak German anymore. I think the family stopped sometime before the Civil War. My grandparents didn't and they were born in the late 1800s.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*'People Are Hoarding': Food Shortages Are The Next Supply-Chain Crunch*

But there's plenty of food. There just isn't always enough processing and transportation capacity to meet rising demand as the economy revs up.

More than a year and a half after the coronavirus pandemic upended daily life, the supply of basic goods at U.S. grocery stores and restaurants are once again falling victim to intermittent shortages and delays.

*From the grocery store today…*


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- I thought that I gave you a tuck-in… sleep tight. * I honestly believe that our military and police are firmly rooted. We have checks and balances and while people discuss how secure are we. They are on 24/7 vigilance and strategy planning.
> 
> *Napoleon was the Best General Ever, and the Math Proves it.* (for you Ron upon wakeup)
> https://towardsdatascience.com/napoleon-was-the-best-general-ever-and-the-math-proves-it-86efed303eeb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well i dont know about math deciding.if your a general you either win the war or lose.no math needed.


----------



## pottz

> *'People Are Hoarding': Food Shortages Are The Next Supply-Chain Crunch*
> 
> But there's plenty of food. There just isn't always enough processing and transportation capacity to meet rising demand as the economy revs up.
> 
> More than a year and a half after the coronavirus pandemic upended daily life, the supply of basic goods at U.S. grocery stores and restaurants are once again falling victim to intermittent shortages and delays.
> 
> *From the grocery store today…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the duck and i are hoarding vino.good luck to the rest of you !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I'm waiting for you to go to bed - don't you have tile work in the AM?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Watch: Seattle Police Officers And Firefighters Turn In Their Work Boots Over Covid Vaccine Mandate*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/watch-seattle-police-officers-and-firefighters-turn-in-their-work-boots-over-covid-vaccine-mandate/

Very moving…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Watch: Seattle Police Officers And Firefighters Turn In Their Work Boots Over Covid Vaccine Mandate*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/watch-seattle-police-officers-and-firefighters-turn-in-their-work-boots-over-covid-vaccine-mandate/
> 
> Very moving…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It is too dangerous to be a cop in ********************tatle under the legislature's do not resist when criminals attack laws.


----------



## RichT

> Colin Powell was great man….He dedicated his entire life to the service of this country. As for Iraq, he was tasked with presenting facts derived by the FBI and CIA. History has also forgotten that there were some atrocities commited by Saddam Heissen, like the gassing by shelling of 6000 Kurds….but that has been forgotten.
> 
> - moke


Saddam was a maniac, as were his sons. His boys would defile brides as a statement to the groom that they were omnipotent.

Saddam himself would watch as a line of men who had spoken against him-often they hadn't, but someone had simply said they did-were fed into a wood chipper. He would put them in feet first, so their screams could be heard by those in line for the same fate.

A favorite torture was the caning of feet. They say the pain is unbearable, and the victim is crippled and unable to walk.

If you want to see something chilling, watch this video from 1979.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> gunny let me ask.what is your opinion on colin powell ? american hero or american rip off ? i know this is political but id love your opinion.go pm if you feel so.
> 
> - pottz


I liked the man, seemed to be a principled man. That he got sucked up into the WMD issue was a Catch 22 from my perspective.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Rich* That is what dictators have been doing for 15,000 years. SWMBO's genealogical research has turned up some disgusting nobles and knights who used torture to control peasants in merry old England's feudal system. I don't recall his name but a Roman emperor who ruled over a content and peaceful period attacked the Celtics north of Hadrian's Wall so he would be credited with conquering some people. He was not successful in conquering anything. He just tortured and killed thousands.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW - I encourage you to read Leon Panetta's book to find out about the weapons' of mass destruction. U.S. and British intelligence got it wrong. Did I tell you my Panetta story? Was in a Venture Capital meeting NYC some private club, the open bar was wine and beer only. I had a scotch in my hand. Leon asked me where I got that "f ing" real drink! I laughed and showed him where to get one. That is why I bought and read his book. He explains why Obama made him the head of the CIA.

Colon Powell was a good man. Gunny Principled man yes. Plus he made it out of "The" Bronx

Moke's comments are spot on.

Saddam did gas the Kurds.

Pottz +1 for RR

Will finish packing the truck and drive about 500 miles today. Topa thanks for the safe trip comments Gas hit $3.29 yesterday here. Moke I will try to keep the speed reasonable.

Question are the crane operators doing a work slow down? Will they work shifts of 24/7? I am not sure we are getting the truth on this situation. The media is really letting the country down.

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## 987Ron

Up with coffee, 47 out this am. 
Wow serious stuff last night on GG.

Shop time this am and then Duke and I have an interview with the Chessie trainer.


----------



## bandit571

Pills taken, bills paid, Knee Rehab in a little bit…..today being the 3rd Wednesday of the month…PayDay!

About like George Jetson…pills for Breakfast…..


----------



## corelz125

Crane operators? On the docks? The one thibg they say there's not enough trucks to move the containers


----------



## 987Ron

Most Union docks only unload one container off a ship in an hour with 12 men. The non-union dock in Savannah unloads 12 an hour with 12 men. NY has a $800 tax for all trucks into the shipyard along with a long wait. Savannah tax is $0. Number trucks not a problem at this time. Wait time short. 4 largest port in US and growing.


----------



## moke

> Most Union docks only unload one container off a ship in an hour with 12 men. The non-union dock in Savannah unloads 12 an hour with 12 men. NY has a $800 tax for all trucks into the shipyard along with a long wait. Savannah tax is $0. Number trucks not a problem at this time. Wait time short. 4 largest port in US and growing.
> 
> - 987Ron


Wow Ron, I had no idea! So unloading one of these ships takes days? do they have ships anchored out in the harbor waiting to be unloaded like in LA? Is this new? Is LA and the West Coast as inefficient? This is quite interesting…Thanks for posting this.


----------



## 987Ron

Mislead a bit on the unloading…..a union crew of 12 unload 1 container an hour is correct however may have more than one crew working on unloading a ship…Not sure how many at at time. Same with non-union more than one crew. Lots of other things going on in the Savannah docks. Just recently dredged to 45 ft. depth at low tide. etc. Distribution network including rail under construction.


----------



## moke

Thanks Ron…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Colon Powell was a good man. Gunny Principled man yes. Plus he made it out of "The" Bronx


He was pressured by Cheney to make his speech to the UN about weapons of mass destruction.

Cheney was CEO of Haliburton. It was going bankrupt. When Bush43 asked him to be VP, that was his opportunity to save Haliburton. It was the primary gubbermint contractor in Iraq. The plan was a success. The same thing happened in Vietnam, but I do not recall the primary contractor. It was a Texas company. Prez Johnson was a Texan. ;-))



> Will finish packing the truck and drive about 500 miles today. Topa thanks for the safe trip comments Gas hit $3.29 yesterday here. Moke I will try to keep the speed reasonable.


I only use Chevron gas. I get about 10% better gas mileage than any other brand. I was surprised none of the major oil companies have name-brand stations on the east coast. I use Gas Buddy app to check the prices of half a dozen Chevron stations within about 3 or 4 miles. The price varies as much as 65 cents somedays!



> Question are the crane operators doing a work slow down? Will they work shifts of 24/7? I am not sure we are getting the truth on this situation. The media is really letting the country down.
> 
> Everyone have a good day.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I'm not sure they can find enough help to run 24/7. Everyone seems to have a labor shortage. ;-(

The biggest problems here in Seattle and Tacoma are no place to unload the excess containers when there is a truck shortage. No place to park the excess trucks if they get a little ahead of unloading. All that is compounded by the traffic jams. We are seeing how fragile the Just In Time Shipping really is. I was skeptical when they started that about 20 or 30 years ago.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Made it to GA. Somewhere near Ron and Gunny . Wentworth GA?

Mom and Bro got to Greenville, probably sipping about now as am I.

Can't wait to give the Nephew the box I made for him and is wife to be.

Then on to sipping w my bro seeing the other family members.

Golf on Friday will be fun

Anybody making anything?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- * another fantastic commentary, well stated…

*Pottz*- did you make progress today on the tile…

*Petey*- safe travels and the recommendation of a book, not sure but a great story.

*Top Max* is the gas mileage because of the gasoline additives added for the name-brand stations?

*Corelz-* I read that they are storing containers as well due to trucking…

Interesting article on jobs and what they pay…

Meet the Port of Los Angeles' dock workers who make over $100,000 working with some of the world's largest robots









https://www.businessinsider.com/port-la-dock-workers-longshoremen-make-100k-salary-overtime-2021-9

*Petey-* working on laser engraving school logos, laser-made earings, and finishing the pocket angel.


----------



## 987Ron

> Made it to GA. Somewhere near Ron and Gunny . Wentworth GA?
> 
> Anybody making anything?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Wentworth Ga, i.e. North Savannah. Port Wentworth is part of the docks we have been discussing. Just south of Hilton Head. 1 hour and 30 min. east of me.

Making Duck's Klotski Puzzle to give to the neighborhood kids. Scrap mdf and 1/8" baltic birch scraps. 8 of them.
Dug out some wood to make a cane for our sister-in-law. Just the shaft, have a handle to use.. Have some small pieces of Cherry from the Japanese National Cemetery and want to include a piece in the cane between the shaft and handle. Brother-in-law and sister-in-law lived in Tokyo years ago (20 plus) and brought the cherry back to give me. Not much left, wan/t to big to start with 4" diameter x 2 ft. Thought she might like that. Walnut for the shaft??


----------



## corelz125

I like how anytime union labor is involved they like to say how much people make but in the corporations the bonus and other extra benefits are never mentioned.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I like how anytime union labor is involved they like to say how much people make but in the corporations the bonus and other extra benefits are never mentioned.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 I am pro-union…


----------



## corelz125

Which of these can you imagine your mum saying?

1. My mother taught me TO APPRECIATE A JOB WELL DONE.
"If you're going to kill each other, do it outside. I just finished cleaning."

2. My mother taught me RELIGION.
"You better pray that will come out of the carpet."

3. My mother taught me about TIME TRAVEL.
"If you don't straighten up, I'm going to knock you into the middle of next week!"

4. My mother taught me LOGIC.
" Because I said so, ! that's why."

5. My mother taught me MORE LOGIC.
"If you fall out of that swing and break your neck, you're not going to the store with me."

6. My mother taught me FORESIGHT.
"Make sure you wear clean underwear, in case you're in an accident."

7. My mother taught me IRONY
"Keep crying, and I'll give you something to cry about."

8. My mother taught me about the science of OSMOSIS.
"Shut your mouth and eat your supper."

9. My mother taught me about CONTORTIONISM.
"Will you look at that dirt on the back of your neck!"

10. My mother taught me about STAMINA.
"You'll sit there until all that spinach is gone."

11. My mother taught me about WEATHER.
"This room of yours looks as if a tornado went through it."

12. My mother taught me about HYPOCRISY.
"If I told you once, I've told you a million times. Don't exaggerate!"

13. My mother taught me the CIRCLE OF LIFE.
"I brought you into this world, and I can take you out."

14. My mother taught me about BEHAVIOUR MODIFICATION .
"Stop acting like your father!"

15. My mother taught me about ENVY.
"There are millions of less fortunate children in this world who don't have wonderful parents like you do."

16. My mother taught me about ANTICIPATION.
"Just wait until we get home."

17. My mother taught me about RECEIVING.
"You are going to get it when you get home!"

18. My mother taught me MEDICAL SCIENCE.
"If you don't stop crossing your eyes, they are going to freeze that way."

19. My mother taught me ESP.
"Put your sweater on; don't you think I know when you are cold?"

20. My mother taught me HUMOUR.
"When that lawn mower cuts off your toes, don't come running to me."

21. My mother taught me HOW TO BECOME AN ADULT.
"If you don't eat your vegetables, you'll never grow up."

22. My mother taught me GENETICS.
"You're just like your father."

23. My mother taught me about my ROOTS.
"Shut that door behind you. Do you think you were born in a barn?"

24. My mother taught me WISDOM.
"When you get to be my age, you'll understand."

25. And my favourite: My mother taught me about JUSTICE.
"One day you'll have kids, and I hope they turn out just like you!"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max* is the gas mileage because of the gasoline additives added for the name-brand stations?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm sure it is. When I wired in the petroleum industry there was a bulk plant in Tacoma. I noticed most of the companies were filling their tankers there for delivery to their stations. I asked one of the guys about that and he told me the additives make the brands different. I never bought Shell gas. One new station did not open and soon as expected or something like that. The gas rotted in a short period of time.


----------



## bigblockyeti

A carousel or conveyor for containers would be easy to automate, faster, more precise and more efficient than hundreds of diesel trucks waiting to be loaded. The offloading industry has been ripe for automation for some time now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One of my first employees, when I started my business, had worked on the county road crew before he became an apprentice. I asked why he quit. Wasn't that a pretty cushy job? He said it was, but too boring. If he did much of anything the rest of the crew would get on him for breaking down conditions. He said it was too boring, he needed something to do to pass the time.

One of my friend's grandpas founded McCleary, WA in the 1890s as a logging camp. The loggers were paid in credit at the company store and provided shacks to live in in the company town. When the loggers unionized demanding a living wage, McCleary refused to pay them in money. They moved out of the company town, away from the company store and their company debts, he would not change with the times. He absolutely refused to pay wages in cash rather than credit at the company store and rent in the company shacks. In a few years, he did not have any help left, so he went out of business. End of Story!

When I met SWMBO, she lived in Chehalis, WA. I remembered the Wobblies and their labor movement from history class. I asked about it and was told nobody mentions that in this town. There were still people who remembered those days. The only monument was Hangman's Bridge over the Chehalis River at Mellen Street named for a 1919 hanging.

A few years ago I heard a guy talking about his grandpa in Russia who organized a miners' strike. They were striking to get 12-hour workdays. The Czar saw the determination and knew the miners were critical. He cooperated and gave them 10 hour days and added a bonus giving them a 6 day work week.

We studied labor history a little in apprentice classes. Safety was the primary reason the electrical union was organized in 1891. The Triangle Shirtwaist Factory fire in New York City, on March 25, 1911, was one of the deadliest in U.S. history. It killed 146, mostly young migrant women locked in their workplace. It was the final inspiration for organized labor to demand workplace safety. That process took nearly 70 years to pass OSHA. We need to apply it to companies like Boeing and Pacific Gas and Electric. They have killed nearly 500 motivated by greed in the last couple of decades. The 40-hour workweek was not a generous gift from the business world.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A carousel or conveyor for containers would be easy to automate, faster, more precise and more efficient than hundreds of diesel trucks waiting to be loaded. The offloading industry has been ripe for automation for some time now.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


That would be just one more step in the process with no place to pile them. They still need to be loaded and shipped all over the country. If they coordinated with rail and would tolerate a few more days it might work better.

Another slow down at the Port of Seattle is the railroad tracks between the waterfront and freeway blocking access to I-5. It is full of freight and commuter trains.

This mess shows how fragile the whole system of building everything in Asia is.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Which of these can you imagine your mum saying?
> 
> 25. And my favourite: My mother taught me about JUSTICE.
> "One day you'll have kids, and I hope they turn out just like you!"
> 
> - corelz125


I remember most of them ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Crane operators? On the docks? The one thibg they say there s not enough trucks to move the containers
> 
> - corelz125


yeah it's not the problem getting it off ships it's getting it outta the ports.we have about 100 ships waiting to get into the ports here and about 45 more to arrive by tomorrow.


----------



## pottz

> Which of these can you imagine your mum saying?
> 
> 1. My mother taught me TO APPRECIATE A JOB WELL DONE.
> "If you're going to kill each other, do it outside. I just finished cleaning."
> 
> 2. My mother taught me RELIGION.
> "You better pray that will come out of the carpet."
> 
> 3. My mother taught me about TIME TRAVEL.
> "If you don't straighten up, I'm going to knock you into the middle of next week!"
> 
> 4. My mother taught me LOGIC.
> " Because I said so, ! that's why."
> 
> 5. My mother taught me MORE LOGIC.
> "If you fall out of that swing and break your neck, you're not going to the store with me."
> 
> 6. My mother taught me FORESIGHT.
> "Make sure you wear clean underwear, in case you're in an accident."
> 
> 7. My mother taught me IRONY
> "Keep crying, and I'll give you something to cry about."
> 
> 8. My mother taught me about the science of OSMOSIS.
> "Shut your mouth and eat your supper."
> 
> 9. My mother taught me about CONTORTIONISM.
> "Will you look at that dirt on the back of your neck!"
> 
> 10. My mother taught me about STAMINA.
> "You'll sit there until all that spinach is gone."
> 
> 11. My mother taught me about WEATHER.
> "This room of yours looks as if a tornado went through it."
> 
> 12. My mother taught me about HYPOCRISY.
> "If I told you once, I've told you a million times. Don't exaggerate!"
> 
> 13. My mother taught me the CIRCLE OF LIFE.
> "I brought you into this world, and I can take you out."
> 
> 14. My mother taught me about BEHAVIOUR MODIFICATION .
> "Stop acting like your father!"
> 
> 15. My mother taught me about ENVY.
> "There are millions of less fortunate children in this world who don't have wonderful parents like you do."
> 
> 16. My mother taught me about ANTICIPATION.
> "Just wait until we get home."
> 
> 17. My mother taught me about RECEIVING.
> "You are going to get it when you get home!"
> 
> 18. My mother taught me MEDICAL SCIENCE.
> "If you don't stop crossing your eyes, they are going to freeze that way."
> 
> 19. My mother taught me ESP.
> "Put your sweater on; don't you think I know when you are cold?"
> 
> 20. My mother taught me HUMOUR.
> "When that lawn mower cuts off your toes, don't come running to me."
> 
> 21. My mother taught me HOW TO BECOME AN ADULT.
> "If you don't eat your vegetables, you'll never grow up."
> 
> 22. My mother taught me GENETICS.
> "You're just like your father."
> 
> 23. My mother taught me about my ROOTS.
> "Shut that door behind you. Do you think you were born in a barn?"
> 
> 24. My mother taught me WISDOM.
> "When you get to be my age, you'll understand."
> 
> 25. And my favourite: My mother taught me about JUSTICE.
> "One day you'll have kids, and I hope they turn out just like you!"
> 
> - corelz125


pretty much all of em -lol.


----------



## pottz

well the tile is all done and half of it sealed.tomorrow i start to grout. my grout lines are well,not so perfect.but hey it's saltillo.the damn tile vary by a 1/4" or more and same with thickness so i said hell with it. it's rustic !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> well the tile is all done and half of it sealed.tomorrow i start to grout. my grout lines are well,not so perfect.but hey it s saltillo.the damn tile vary by a 1/4" or more and same with thickness so i said hell with it. it s rustic !
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Corona Crazy: A elderly Latino man here spent 304 days on a ventilator and 4 months in rehab relearning to talk and walk! He has been in a hospital bed since last Halloween!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 25. And my favourite: My mother taught me about JUSTICE.
> "One day you'll have kids, and I hope they turn out just like you!"
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

County council votes to take the dangerous park out of Seattle's hands. "I am optimistic that the King County civic campus, including the park, will be more accessible, welcoming, and safe for Courthouse employees, jurors, and others seeking access to justice and county services," Sexual assault in courthouse restrooms and jurors refusing to report to duty in ********************tatle finally "broke the camel's back."

Meanwhile, a friend's daughter is moving out of ********************tatle to south Tacoma where she was raised. Working from home and one day a week in the office makes it practical not to have to commute to MickeySoft every day. She is fed up with crime and her cars being broken into and vandalized. One morning she found all of her windows broken out. Someone obviously spent the night in it. There were needles all over it and lots of cigarette burns.

I saw a report that ********************tatle school district's state funding was cut 28 million because of lower enrollment this year. I'm surprised it wasn't several times that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The state atty general sued a robo caller because he was making robocalls trying to sell a stop robo callers service that was fraudulent ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Hi fellows- time for projects updates… Besides the laser school logos I am do for my deadline on the "Tactical Air Command" logo from a patch.










Computer time for this is very lengthy. So far I have done this… And the question is-

VCarve the quickest machine time-










or 3d model cut-


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez 4,18

Also, top executives compensation is in the 10k of a public company.

Topa - +1 on worker safety.

I'm thinking Amazon will be buying or building a port and automate it completely. That would not surprise me a bit.

Getting on the road shortly.

Got to get the pooch out for a walk.

Have a good one


----------



## 987Ron

up and breakfast over. Coffee

Off to buy groceries for the dawg. Changing his dog food. Not the brand but the content. Lower protein and fat content. Was using a "High Performance" and it is great for a full working dog, but Duke is a house pet. Like the Victor brand as it is USA made (Texas), sourced and every batch is tested for E-coli, salmonella and other dangers. Probably better than what we eat.

Wife has Duke out for his walk. Getting better. Prong collar now only used for long walks away from home, regular collar the rest of the time. Will be using a new trainer for the future. He has 3 Chessies. Trains hunting dogs and others. His dogs always finish well in the trials. Duke will not be entering any trials or hunting. Just a house pet, to big for a lap dog.

A bit of shop time later on the Klotskis and take it easy this afternoon. Have a great one.

Petey: Stay alert, I-95 is a nasty place to drive.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Neighbor brought me this last night. He's cleaning out someone's garage. Said this was HALF of what he had left to bring. All 14 trays full of screws, nuts, bolts and washers. I absorbed 8 so far.


----------



## bandit571

Was NOT happy with the way that lid turned out….decided the rebate also had to leave..so









Buzzed it off. Had some resaws handy….this is what is left AFTER I cut off what I needed..









Meanwhile…the two I wanted to use were jointed ripped for width, planed so they match in thickness….then a Forest of Clamps arrived for the glue up..









Doubled up the cauls, to pull things flat…mo' clamps!









Need to move this mess OFF of my tablesaw….have plywood parts to mill..


----------



## moke

.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

There was a "hit and run" on a main arterial in ********************tatle. The "victim", high on something, laid down in the middle of the street. A few cars and a bus were able to dodge him. I'm not sure the vehicle that hit him knew it was a "hit and run". They may have thought they hit a chuckhole. Laying in the street at night in dark clothing should be a more serious violation than that "hit and run", eh?

One of my fellow volunteers in the fire department hit a kid on a skateboard responding to the station one dark rainy night. He totaled his car running off the road. The kid was in dark clothes in the middle of the street. I believe the guy laying in the street in dark clothes wins the stupidity trophy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Growing up on the farm, safety became a natural instinct. Farming with mules was exciting. They did a run-a-way once or twice a year. I was about 10. I was holding them hooked up to the manure spreader. Dad started the Popping Johnny tractor with the loader on the front. It was late morning we had done several loads. This time the wildest one, Whittie, jerked her bit out of my hand and started my move. It was about all I could do to reach their bits and the tongue and neck yoke were eye level. There is no way I could control them. When Whittie spooked and jerk her bit out of my hand, Brownie came to attention. I decided it was time to get out of their way. They lurched forward as I moved to the side and the front wheel of the spreader narrowly missed me. Dad got off the tractor and asked why I left them go. )

They ran out into the road, went past the garden, and cut over into the bar pit. They caught the front wheel of the manure spreader inside a 2 wire barbwire fence. About every 3 seconds another cedar fence post was broken off. They ran about 500 feet where there was an irrigation ditch. The front wheels dropped into the ditch, the metal double trees bent into a "V", that let the neck yoke drop off the front of the tongue, and it drove itself into the ground, and they were stuck. ;-)) The tongue was so deep it had to be dugout. The trace on Brownie's harness was almost cut into running beside the barbed wire. She had a minor cut on her shoulder and hind leg. It was 2 days before Christmas. Dad said, "No Christmas until the fence is fixed!" ;-))

One of my cousins tipped over a tractor when he was 3 years old. He was not hurt. I have never been able to understand why he was driving it ;-(

A neighbor kid was burning weeds when he was about 10 or 11. He decided the fire needed help. He threw gas on it and got 3rd degree burns over at least half of his body ;-((

When I was about 10, a neighbor was digging a well by hand. He got down about 20 feet before it caved in on him. He was in his early 70s. I always wondered why he didn't know better. I was only 10 and would not have gone into a hole that deep ;-((

There were 2 brothers in school, one a year older and the other a year younger than I was. They were always smart alecks disrupting class. Their dad came to school one day to confront a teacher that disciplined one of them. I thought he should take them home and kick both their a$$e$. That was the only time I ever saw anything like that growing up. It was the prevailing behavior when my wife retired from elementary school. One of her teachers wanted her to transfer to a junior high with her, but SWMBO didn't want to deal with teenagers ;-) Anyways, the oldest of those 2 brothers was running a post-hole digger on his dad's farm. He did not come in for lunch so they went to see if anything was wrong. There was nothing left of him. Just bloody clothes wrapped around the auger of the post-hole digger that was still running ;-(((


----------



## splintergroup

> One of my cousins tipped over a tractor when he was 3 years old. He was not hurt. I have never been able to understand why he was driving it ;-(
> 
> TopamaxSurvivor


Was his name Timmy?

Never could understand why that family didn't immediately check the well or find the tractor when that fool collie started barking….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> One of my cousins tipped over a tractor when he was 3 years old. He was not hurt. I have never been able to understand why he was driving it ;-(
> 
> TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Was his name Timmy?
> 
> Never could understand why that family didn t immediately check the well or find the tractor when that fool collie started barking….
> 
> - splintergroup


No he was not a Timmy ;-)) The dog Freckles was a springer spaniel be he wasn't born yet ;-( I'm sure they saw the could of dust. Their dog probably had enough sense to stay clear.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

192 unread posts and with my penchant for reading, they will maintain that status quo.

Interesting fact though….

Was in hospital for a couple of days and *Gunny's Garage* (LJ) was on the blocked list… Now seeing as how we've outlawed *sex*, *racism* and *violence*... the only conclusion I can derive for the blocking is *RELIGION*...

Looks like *pottzy*'s past warnings have filtered down under.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bloomberg summary of the supply crisis. "As the supply chain crisis threatens holiday shopping seasons all over the world, President Joe Biden is pretty powerless to do much about it. Ports, yards and warehouses are full of goods, but hardly anyone wants to drive a truck to pick them up, let alone deliver them to the store or your door. And Americans continue to buy more stuff from abroad than ever. So while the administration makes moves around the edges, much of the problem is up to companies.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 192 unread posts and with my penchant for reading, they will maintain that status quo.
> 
> Interesting fact though….
> 
> Was in hospital for a couple of days and *Gunny s Garage* (LJ) was on the blocked list… Now seeing as how we ve outlawed *sex*, *racism* and *violence*... the only conclusion I can derive for the blocking is *RELIGION*...
> 
> Looks like *pottzy* s past warnings have filtered down under.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


probably dr's orders ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

A former Sergeant , having served his time with the Marine Corps, took a new job as a school teacher, but just before the school year started he injured his back.
He was required to wear a plaster cast around the upper part of his body.
Fortunately, the cast fit under his shirt and wasn't noticeable. On the first day of class, he found himself assigned to the toughest students in the school. The smart-alec punks, having already heard the new teacher was a former Marine, were leery of him and decided to see how tough he really was, before trying any pranks. Walking confidently into the rowdy classroom, the new teacher opened the window wide and sat down at his desk. When a strong breeze made his tie flap, he picked up a stapler and promptly stapled the tie to his chest. Dead silence … He had no trouble with discipline that year.

Is thats how DW keeps discipline also?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - Desert_Woodworker


im guessing mental LOL :<)))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Very funny Ron- They are just like handling Duke- set boundaries and control. If not you can easily lose control of a classroom and when you lose control you are in a crash and burn situation. Set boundaries, show respect to one another, and like Duke give them some rewards but not too much.


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


dont be an ass !


----------



## pottz

tile day #6 is over,onto grouting now.i thought it would be easier,taking as long as the tiling.i need a vacation…...oh wait this is my vacation.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dont be an ass !
> 
> - pottz


*
???
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*106-Year-Old Berks County Woman Who Credits A Yuengling A Day For Longevity Gets Gift From Brewery*
https://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2021/10/21/106-year-old-berks-county-woman-who-credits-a-yuengling-a-day-for-longevity-gets-gift-from-brewery/


----------



## moke

I hesitate to ask….how do systainers fasten to each other…


----------



## pottz

> I hesitate to ask….how do systainers fasten to each other…
> 
> - moke


easy mike their are tabs that hook into the back of the one on the bottom then you just turn the lever on the front to lock onto the bottom one.you can stack and lock as many as you wont.thats why their so popular.i have my domino on the bottom and i lock the systainer with the dominos on top.

ps-just be careful man,once you unlock festools box,there's no turning back ! youve been warned !


----------



## moke

> I hesitate to ask….how do systainers fasten to each other…
> 
> - moke
> 
> easy mike their are tabs that hook into the back of the one on the bottom then you just turn the lever on the front to lock onto the bottom one.you can stack and lock as many as you wont.thats why their so popular.i have my domino on the bottom and i lock the systainer with the dominos on top.
> 
> ps-just be careful man,once you unlock festools box,there s no turning back ! youve been warned !
> 
> - pottz


Thank you sir….


----------



## moke

Pottzy- Dumb question what keeps the bottom one from opening if you pick them up, if the front tab is turned to the next box up….


----------



## pottz

> Pottzy- Dumb question what keeps the bottom one from opening if you pick them up, if the front tab is turned to the next box up….
> 
> - moke


the locking lever can be turned to just lock the lid on one or turned vertical to lock two systainers together.it's a beautiful system,just cost an arm and a leg-lol. like i said,youve been warned-lol.

my mirka sander uses the exact same type systainer.


----------



## moke

> Pottzy- Dumb question what keeps the bottom one from opening if you pick them up, if the front tab is turned to the next box up….
> 
> - moke
> 
> the locking lever can be turned to just lock the lid on one or turned vertical to lock two systainers together.it s a beautiful system,just cost an arm and a leg-lol. like i said,youve been warned-lol.
> 
> my mirka sander uses the exact same type systainer.
> 
> - pottz


Thank u!!! Now that makes sense…. I went to the tool store to order a Bosch sander today…..so I am more enamered by saving a little cash than paying for festool. I was very pleasantly surprised by their new hire clerk, who told me I can save 31.00 by waiting for a sale Nov 4…...so I didnt leave with one.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I hesitate to ask….how do systainers fasten to each other…
> 
> - moke


I'm now refering to the new *SYS 2 T-LOCK* ones…

They have dovetails on the back of the bases that slips into the lid of another. The front *T-Lock* then locks it in place. If stacked with consideration, you may be able to open ones near the top with others on top… care!
The original *SYS 1* are nowhere as user friendly and have caused many skinned knuckles.

You will find that many Fe*$*tool *SYS 1* owneres have dedicated cubicles per systainer as they are a pain in the arse to stack… I thought the same and hated them with a passion. With the SYS 2 and their mobile base, I am a total convert and keep them *loose* in my shopfloor,









and if I get any *Woodpeckers* tools (black boxes), I go out of my way if a *'tainer* is available for them.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 192 unread posts and with my penchant for reading, they will maintain that status quo.
> 
> Interesting fact though….
> 
> Was in hospital for a couple of days and *Gunny s Garage* (LJ) was on the blocked list… Now seeing as how we ve outlawed *sex*, *racism* and *violence*... the only conclusion I can derive for the blocking is *RELIGION*...
> 
> Looks like *pottzy* s past warnings have filtered down under.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Hope all is well with your stay in the hospital. Must have been admin doing the blocking, I do not use the block list feature.


----------



## pottz

> Pottzy- Dumb question what keeps the bottom one from opening if you pick them up, if the front tab is turned to the next box up….
> 
> - moke
> 
> the locking lever can be turned to just lock the lid on one or turned vertical to lock two systainers together.it s a beautiful system,just cost an arm and a leg-lol. like i said,youve been warned-lol.
> 
> my mirka sander uses the exact same type systainer.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thank u!!! Now that makes sense…. I went to the tool store to order a Bosch sander today…..so I am more enamered by saving a little cash than paying for festool. I was very pleasantly surprised by their new hire clerk, who told me I can save 31.00 by waiting for a sale Nov 4…...so I didnt leave with one.
> 
> - moke


why not ?


----------



## pottz

> I hesitate to ask….how do systainers fasten to each other…
> 
> - moke
> 
> I m now refering to the new *SYS 2 T-LOCK* ones…
> 
> They have dovetails on the back of the bases that slips into the lid of another. The front *T-Lock* then locks it in place. If stacked with consideration, you may be able to open ones near the top with others on top… care!
> The original *SYS 1* are nowhere as user friendly and have caused many skinned knuckles.
> 
> You will find that many Fe*$*tool *SYS 1* owneres have dedicated cubicles per systainer as they are a pain in the arse to stack… I thought the same and hated them with a passion. With the SYS 2 and their mobile base, I am a total convert and keep them *loose* in my shopfloor,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if I get any *Woodpeckers* tools (black boxes), I go out of my way if a * tainer* is available for them.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


about time you show up and properly explain this systainer [email protected]#t i was winging it.oh sorry, poor reference bud.


----------



## moke

> I hesitate to ask….how do systainers fasten to each other…
> 
> - moke
> 
> I m now refering to the new *SYS 2 T-LOCK* ones…
> 
> They have dovetails on the back of the bases that slips into the lid of another. The front *T-Lock* then locks it in place. If stacked with consideration, you may be able to open ones near the top with others on top… care!
> The original *SYS 1* are nowhere as user friendly and have caused many skinned knuckles.
> 
> You will find that many Fe*$*tool *SYS 1* owneres have dedicated cubicles per systainer as they are a pain in the arse to stack… I thought the same and hated them with a passion. With the SYS 2 and their mobile base, I am a total convert and keep them *loose* in my shopfloor,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if I get any *Woodpeckers* tools (black boxes), I go out of my way if a * tainer* is available for them.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Thanks Duckster….. I can't afford woodpecker tools, let alone the systainer for them!!! I have a woodpecker 12" square, and that is it…...I had a woodpecker pen mill that was awful. Sold it, and I don't sell tools. 
Just to clarify…the blocking came from your wife? I hope you can get what ever hitch in ur get along fixed soon!
We missed u…


----------



## pottz

> 192 unread posts and with my penchant for reading, they will maintain that status quo.
> 
> Interesting fact though….
> 
> Was in hospital for a couple of days and *Gunny s Garage* (LJ) was on the blocked list… Now seeing as how we ve outlawed *sex*, *racism* and *violence*... the only conclusion I can derive for the blocking is *RELIGION*...
> 
> Looks like *pottzy* s past warnings have filtered down under.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Hope all is well with your stay in the hospital. Must have been admin doing the blocking, I do not use the block list feature.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah who would block the duck ? maybe the same guys that block the pottz ?


----------



## pottz

well im beat to death this week so im signin off early boys,adios !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

on tonight's CBS news an armed robber at a gas station in AZ pointed a gun at a Marine ;-)) The Marine disarmed him ;-))

Not sure if that is the same case or not. A few days ago I heard an armed robber was disarmed by a station manager. The robber plead for his gun back before he fled. The video on CBS was not long enough to see if it might be the same case.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I hesitate to ask….how do systainers fasten to each other…
> 
> - moke
> 
> I m now refering to the new *SYS 2 T-LOCK* ones…
> 
> They have dovetails on the back of the bases that slips into the lid of another. The front *T-Lock* then locks it in place. If stacked with consideration, you may be able to open ones near the top with others on top… care!
> The original *SYS 1* are nowhere as user friendly and have caused many skinned knuckles.
> 
> You will find that many Fe*$*tool *SYS 1* owneres have dedicated cubicles per systainer as they are a pain in the arse to stack… I thought the same and hated them with a passion. With the SYS 2 and their mobile base, I am a total convert and keep them *loose* in my shopfloor,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if I get any *Woodpeckers* tools (black boxes), I go out of my way if a * tainer* is available for them.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Do you have to unstack them to access the bottom one?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Deleted! The hospital *bimbolectomy* suddenly cut in!


----------



## RichT

> Do you have to unstack them to access the bottom one?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


If you stack them like that you do. They also offer slides, so you can assemble a cabinet of systainers and access each one by pulling it out like a drawer.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Do you have to unstack them to access the bottom one?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> If you stack them like that you do. They also offer slides, so you can assemble a cabinet of systainers and access each one by pulling it out like a drawer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Thanks, That is an impressive shop!


----------



## RichT

> Thanks, That is an impressive shop!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That's not mine…lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That reminds me of the opening game of the new hockey team here. The news said tickets are expensive. A can of a local brewery's beer is $16. I hope it is at least 16 oz ;-))


----------



## corelz125

All these new arenas they have to make the money back one way.. Madison Square Garden cost a fortune to go to a game there. It's sold out all the time.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> All these new arenas they have to make the money back one way.. Madison Square Garden cost a fortune to go to a game there. It s sold out all the time.
> 
> - corelz125


All to watch a bunch of people who's real life skills are worth $40-70K/yr after they use their "platform" to consciously disgrace our flag.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Supply chain issues. Is there any truth to this? Ca. will not allow trucks to be used unless newer that a 2011 model?

Going golfing.

I will catch up later.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Working on a tape holder for Mother's shop. Dad had rolls of tape everywhere.


----------



## 987Ron

Dr. Appt. earlier. On with the surgery on the hip. Says now is the time as the covid is less and who knows what is in the future with it. Also I am not getting any younger or healthier. So waiting for the surgeon and hospital date.

Duke just stole a cornbread muffin fresh out of the oven, still hot, muffin and paper both gone. Lots of NoNoNO BAD DOG sounds coming from the kitchen.

Off to the shop. later.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

he must have really wanted that muffin LOL :<)))))))


----------



## bandit571

Yard sales this morning…..mailed out a box with 3 handplanes in it….way too cold for yard sales ( 46 degree weather?)....Spicy Crab Rolls for Lunch ( MOJI SUSHI ) after about 2 "laps" walking around in Wall E World.

Going to rest up the knee for a few hours…then see what happens…


----------



## DevinT

> Working on a tape holder for Mother s shop. Dad had rolls of tape everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Ugh, reminds me that I really need a tape holder. So many rolls. Foam, aluminum, electrical, painter's, frog, masking, expanding, double-sided, carpet, safety, ... so many rolls of tape.


----------



## DS

> Working on a tape holder for Mother s shop. Dad had rolls of tape everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Rolls of tape are like pencils… you know you've got dozens of them, but, there is never one around when you need it, so just buy more of them and stash them everywhere.

You still won't find one when you need it.


----------



## moke

DS - Gunny
I am all about organization. I never used to be this way, but I was spending countless time looking for this or that. Now I may have gone a little overboard, but I know almost exactly where everything is. I bought a label maker, and use it a lot. There are also some photos of some of the updates in the shop.










My whole shop is walled with pegboard. I bought a bunch of these cups, in the brightest color I could fine. Each one contains pencils, a sharpie (Usually) and a pair of scissors.










Close by the pencils there are usually a basket It contains things pertainent to the tools close by and saftey glasses. There are 6 or 7 "stations" like this around the shop. There are also little metal shelves around them that have tape measures.










I call this the hardware store










Example of what I did with the labelmaker. I have another 8' section also labeled in the garage with yard stuff.










I got a water cooler/heater for my birthday










I love pegboard stuff! And magnetic things










For the Duck…..maybe 10% of my collection….if you look really hard there is a Makita drill in there










Oh…forgot the girls


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My tape holder in shop has 28 pegs. 21 can hold large duct tape rolls. The other 7 are set up for large electrical tape size rolls. Total available space holds 61 rolls. Potentially anyway.

Small sample of mine.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Moke here ya go. Socket drawer at work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Supply chain issues. Is there any truth to this? Ca. will not allow trucks to be used unless newer that a 2011 model?
> 
> Going golfing.
> 
> I will catch up later.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I saw a report that said that plus they will only allow electric trucks (not invented yet) after 2035 plus they have restrictions on owner/operators. A significant amount of the freight in this country is moved by them. Freight companies are not making the investment needed to comply with California's restrictions.

One of my neighbor's dilemmas with a million miles on his tractor was a repair or replacement. If he repaired, it could be the first of many. If he replaced the cost was $150K. He primarily hauled containers out of the port within the state.

The thing that facilitated the 3rd affluent middle class in world history post-WWII was stability and predictability. They seem to be vanishing ;-((

Another news report last night said there are 167 container ships in line in CA. They take 15 days to travel from Asia and wait for 45+ to unload. Some are diverting to Portland, OR.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> All these new arenas they have to make the money back one way.. Madison Square Garden cost a fortune to go to a game there. It s sold out all the time.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> All to watch a bunch of people who s real life skills are worth $40-70K/yr after they use their "platform" to consciously disgrace our flag.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


One of the guys I used to work for said about watching games, I have better things to do than watch them run back and forth in sweaty jock straps ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Dr. Appt. earlier. On with the surgery on the hip. Says now is the time as the covid is less and who knows what is in the future with it. Also I am not getting any younger or healthier. So waiting for the surgeon and hospital date.
> 
> Duke just stole a cornbread muffin fresh out of the oven, still hot, muffin and paper both gone. Lots of NoNoNO BAD DOG sounds coming from the kitchen.
> 
> Off to the shop. later.
> 
> - 987Ron


Probably a good idea to take advantage of the window. Hospitals here are at 90% plus and they expect it to stay that way for the next few months. They did not say why, but I expect the backlog of non-emergency treatments plus long-term rehabs of critical Covids. They also have a medication shortage. They said they are giving priority to cancer patients rather than treating Covid patients.


----------



## pottz

> That reminds me of the opening game of the new hockey team here. The news said tickets are expensive. A can of a local brewery s beer is $16. I hope it is at least 16 oz ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


it's like the new multi billion dollar so fi stadium here our friend went to see the stones concert,parking was 60 bucks.i didn't even ask what concessions were.the thik the tickets were about 900 each and that was at the opposite end.guess my concert days are over.


----------



## pottz

> All these new arenas they have to make the money back one way.. Madison Square Garden cost a fortune to go to a game there. It s sold out all the time.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> All to watch a bunch of people who s real life skills are worth $40-70K/yr after they use their "platform" to consciously disgrace our flag.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> One of the guys I used to work for said about watching games, I have better things to do than watch them run back and forth in sweaty jock straps ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thats pretty much me,you wont find me on the coach sundays.swmbo loves it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I found these 2 articles in the NY Times- I do not like their political views but many articles are well written here are 2 regarding the Supply Chain Shortages: The second one explained GA and added to what Ron posted about their docks…

1. https://www.nytimes.com/2021/10/22/business/shortages-supply-chain.html

2. https://www.nytimes.com/2021/10/11/business/supply-chain-crisis-savannah-port.html?action=click&module=RelatedLinks&pgtype=Article


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max and others you may find this interesting…










Bonhoeffer's Theory of Stupidity-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I enjoyed reading the posts today on the shop projects. Very nice stuff posted…

Moke, you get a +1 for the "girls" pic. If I am correct I believe that you posted that you installed an electronic dog fence around your shop. If so does it work for keeping them in and near your shop?



> Oh…forgot the girls
> 
> - moke


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- prayers for you to make a decision and if so may the surgery work well for you. You still have a lot to offer…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I found these 2 articles in the NY Times- I do not like their political views but many articles are well written here are 2 regarding the Supply Chain Shortages: The second one explained GA and added to what Ron posted about their docks…
> 
> 1. https://www.nytimes.com/2021/10/22/business/shortages-supply-chain.html
> 
> 2. https://www.nytimes.com/2021/10/11/business/supply-chain-crisis-savannah-port.html?action=click&module=RelatedLinks&pgtype=Article
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Pretty well sums it up. Strong winds help the backup last night. They knocked about 40 containers off a cargo ship.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max and others you may find this interesting…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonhoeffer's Theory of Stupidity-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is consistent with psychological studies and James F Welles, PhD's books.

Yesterday the news said ********************tatle and king County are considering rescinding the bicycle helmet law. The problem is it is racist. A disproportionate number of minorities are getting citations. Same reason the police have been handcuffed here. I expect the legislature will consider rescinding the seat belt law for the same reason. It will be interesting to see if driving under the influence falls into the same category, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ron- prayers for you to make a decision and if so may the surgery work well for you. You still have a lot to offer…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Mom was born with a hip defect. She spent about a year in a cast when she was about a year old. She had a replacement about 40 years ago. Never any problems. Much more durable than knees. A Canadian friend had knees replaced when he was in his late 60s. 10 years later they were worn out. He can barely walk. Under Canadian medical care, they will not replace them again because he is now too old to live long enough to justify the costs. Not sure how he is now. It has been about 3 years since i have seen him.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Pretty well sums it up. Strong winds help the backup last night. They knocked about 40 containers off a cargo ship.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


My thoughts are who is going to pay for the losses? One has to remember that insurance companies don't lose money…


----------



## 987Ron

Time to take the Dawgs out. Then crate time them and bed for me. A long day.

Nite all.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Pretty well sums it up. Strong winds help the backup last night. They knocked about 40 containers off a cargo ship.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> My thoughts are who is going to pay for the losses? One has to remember that insurance companies don t lose money…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


That is what our legislature here cannot understand. They support catalytic converter theft. Some of those cost 2K to repair and several months to get parts so rental costs are an issue too. One person reported their theft cost 6K and several months to repair.

The "peaceful" protesters in ********************tatle last year were breaking windows that cost a couple thousand for the small ones up to 60K for Nordstrom's display windows. The insurance industry reported 75% of businesses in the U.S. are underinsured by 40% or more. 45% of small business is not insured.

In the 90s when my work van was under attack the whole decade, tool insurance was so high I would have paid for the tools about every 2 years. Ace Tool in ********************tatle told me over 50% of their sales were replacements of stolen property. Rather than pay those rates, I used some of the same animal control methods we used on the farm ;-)) They were effective on suburban animals too ;-))


----------



## corelz125

An Englishman and an Irishman go to a bakery.

The Englishman steals three buns and puts them into his pockets and leaves.

He says to the Irishman: "That took great skill and guile to steal those buns. The owner didn't even see me."

"That's just simple thievery," the Irishman replied. "I'll show you how to do it the honest way and get the same results."

The Irishman then proceeded to call out the owner of the bakery and says: "Sir, I want to show you a magic trick."

The owner was intrigued so he came over to see the magic trick.

The Irishman asked him for a bun and then he proceeded to eat it.

He asked two more times and after eating them again the owner says: "Okay my friend, where's the magic trick?"

The Irishman then said: "Look in the Englishman's pockets."


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> An Englishman and an Irishman go to a bakery.
> 
> The Englishman steals three buns and puts them into his pockets and leaves.
> 
> He says to the Irishman: "That took great skill and guile to steal those buns. The owner didn't even see me."
> 
> "That's just simple thievery," the Irishman replied. "I'll show you how to do it the honest way and get the same results."
> 
> The Irishman then proceeded to call out the owner of the bakery and says: "Sir, I want to show you a magic trick."
> 
> The owner was intrigued so he came over to see the magic trick.
> 
> The Irishman asked him for a bun and then he proceeded to eat it.
> 
> He asked two more times and after eating them again the owner says: "Okay my friend, where's the magic trick?"
> 
> The Irishman then said: "Look in the Englishman's pockets."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## moke

> - woodbutcherbynight


LOL now thats good!!


----------



## moke

> I enjoyed reading the posts today on the shop projects. Very nice stuff posted…
> 
> Moke, you get a +1 for the "girls" pic. If I am correct I believe that you posted that you installed an electronic dog fence around your shop. If so does it work for keeping them in and near your shop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh…forgot the girls
> 
> - moke
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yes, well worth the money! The area they have is 80×250, so they have a lot of room to roam. They run down the the far end, within 50" of the street, and bark at dogs walking by. I am looking into a Ultra high pitched "whistle" to stop barking.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Time to take the Dawgs out. Then crate time them and bed for me. A long day.
> 
> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


Peace out brother--


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I enjoyed reading the posts today on the shop projects. Very nice stuff posted…
> 
> Moke, you get a +1 for the "girls" pic. If I am correct I believe that you posted that you installed an electronic dog fence around your shop. If so does it work for keeping them in and near your shop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh…forgot the girls
> 
> - moke
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Yes, well worth the money! The area they have is 80×250, so they have a lot of room to roam. They run down the the far end, within 50" of the street, and bark at dogs walking by. I am looking into a Ultra high pitched "whistle" to stop barking.
> 
> - moke


Thx


----------



## moke

The whiter one is only 13 months, she is "active", extremely loving, but hyper. The bigger more colored one is the kindest gentlest dog Ive ever seen. She is more content to lay beside you, rather that be in your face. We all spend the days together….I wouldn't trade it for a million dollars.


----------



## moke

> Moke here ya go. Socket drawer at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Now that is organization! good job! I bought a set of those oslo organizers….they are ok, honestly the Harbor Freight 
ones might be better except these are magnetic.


----------



## RichT

> - woodbutcherbynight


Reminds me of Sam Kinison's bit about how Jesus couldn't have had a wife. He headed out Friday with twelve buddies and didn't come home for three days.

Sam was one of the greatest comedians of all time. His life story is both fascinating and very sad. I could go on and on, but here's the video of why Jesus was never married.





 (skip to 0:44 to avoid the lead in BS)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## 987Ron

> The whiter one is only 13 months, she is "active", extremely loving, but hyper. The bigger more colored one is the kindest gentlest dog Ive ever seen. She is more content to lay beside you, rather that be in your face. We all spend the days together….I wouldn t trade it for a million dollars.
> 
> - moke


I agree on the dogs. Better than most people. As Will Rodgers once said "If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went".


> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yesterday was one of those days, saw them circling.


----------



## 987Ron

Up and in the shop at 6 am. Needed to finish the Klotski Puzzles and get them out of the way of the next projects. 
*Thanks LBD for the design and idea.* These are for the kids




























Engraved the starting layout on the inside of the puzzle and two names for the puzzle Nothing fancy here, 1/8" MDF, birch ply. Wipe on poly for the frames, Sharpie Pens for the blocks. Not sure how the Sharpie ink will hold up. Made 10. No more.


----------



## 987Ron

Out of the early shop work. Time for coffee, breakfast and the dog. Today is swim day at the pond for Duke later. When we put the floating disc and towels in the golf cart he gets really excited. Jumps into the cart, front paws prancing up and down, can hardly wait. Joy and happiness. Me too.

Later in the shop to start a cane shaft, 28" walnut. 28" on a Midi lathe. Took some figuring it out. The extension bed is no longer available or can I find one. Well did find one but price was equal to a new lathe. So I made an extension.

Dinner at the son's tonight. Have a great Saturday


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pretty cold here in SC. Nice fire pit last night.

Wedding at 4 today. I get to present the box I made. The groom is my mom's first grand child. He is in his 30's. There is one Grate Grand child due in April.

Went to the local Woodcraft here. Place is stocked to the gills. We had one in Ft. Myers, but they did not carry much. They went out of business. Moke I bought the FT sand paper systainer. 25 bucks cheaper than my supplier. (or Amazon). Funny I picked a FT systainer up and an alarm went off.

Dawg is on my lap. In a strange place he stays very close to me.

DW I could not open the NYT articles because I don't subscribe.

Not doing much all day waiting for the big event.

Gunny there is no real good solution for storing tape. I put a 1/4" dowel in my tool wall 3/4" sheet of ply about 8" long. Mostly for blue tape. Devin says frog tape smells like pepper. I plan to check that out.


----------



## bandit571

45 very cloudy degrees outside…and no sign of the roofing crew that was SUPPOSED to be here this morning….

Hey..the sun is just starting to peek out from the clouds….maybe it WILL warm up, today?

New lid for that box is in the works..








At least this won't look like a Casket..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Made a jig to set the pegs on tape rack.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 love it !!!!!


----------



## pottz

> I found these 2 articles in the NY Times- I do not like their political views but many articles are well written here are 2 regarding the Supply Chain Shortages: The second one explained GA and added to what Ron posted about their docks…
> 
> 1. https://www.nytimes.com/2021/10/22/business/shortages-supply-chain.html
> 
> 2. https://www.nytimes.com/2021/10/11/business/supply-chain-crisis-savannah-port.html?action=click&module=RelatedLinks&pgtype=Article
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Pretty well sums it up. Strong winds help the backup last night. They knocked about 40 containers off a cargo ship.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i saw that on the news this morning.they are probably months late getting here and now there gone.


----------



## pottz

had a light sprinkle late last night so delaying my grout work today,trying to finish by tomorrow,dont think ill make though.1/2" of rain due on monday.later jocks.


----------



## 987Ron

> had a light sprinkle late last night so delaying my grout work today,trying to finish by tomorrow,dont think ill make though.1/2" of rain due on monday.later jocks.
> 
> - pottz


Tarp?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz
> 
> Tarp?
> 
> - 987Ron


Smoker and some vino day…


----------



## pottz

did a couple hours worth, light drizzle again so waiting to see what it's gonna do.patchy blue sky over the ocean so i think it's about done.

no smoker today but some vino for sure.


----------



## bandit571

Deli sliced Ham and Turkey…3 slices of Pepper Jack cheese….couple of slices of Honey Wheat bread….washed down with a Guinness Extra Stout…works for me…


----------



## moke

> The whiter one is only 13 months, she is "active", extremely loving, but hyper. The bigger more colored one is the kindest gentlest dog Ive ever seen. She is more content to lay beside you, rather that be in your face. We all spend the days together….I wouldn t trade it for a million dollars.
> 
> - moke
> 
> I agree on the dogs. Better than most people. As Will Rodgers once said "If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went".
> 
> - 987Ron


Thanks Ron…while the "little" one is trying sometimes, ( Tore up two brand new sofa pillows last week) THey love you unconditionally….that is more than you can say for most people.

Pottzy….there are few things I hate more than putting down anything flooring…(I was a catcher up to and including college--bad knees!) you are doing a great job….keep it up man! Keep the photos coming…..


----------



## 987Ron

Back from the pond and Duke's swim. While wife and I did not get in the pond the pond did get on us via a dog's shaking it off each time in from a retrieve. Good fun for all. He really enjoys the pond and a swim.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Back from the pond and Duke s swim. While wife and I did not get in the pond the pond did get on us via a dog s shaking it off each time in from a retrieve. Good fun for all. He really enjoys the pond and a swim.
> 
> - 987Ron


and I enjoyed the post…


----------



## moke

> Back from the pond and Duke s swim. While wife and I did not get in the pond the pond did get on us via a dog s shaking it off each time in from a retrieve. Good fun for all. He really enjoys the pond and a swim.
> 
> - 987Ron


If your dogs are like mine, they only shake off when they are right beside you, or your neighbors that have come to say hello…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Back from the pond and Duke s swim. While wife and I did not get in the pond the pond did get on us via a dog s shaking it off each time in from a retrieve. Good fun for all. He really enjoys the pond and a swim.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> If your dogs are like mine, they only shake off when they are right beside you, or your neighbors that have come to say hello…..
> 
> - moke


My dogs always did that ;-)) Ever seen one that would shake out of range?


----------



## BurlyBob

Nuthin better to a duck hunter than the smell of wet Lab shaking all over everything. Sure miss my Maggie.


----------



## splintergroup

I read where they are experimenting with the motion a dog uses to shake and dry off as a way to make clothes washer spin cycles more efficient.

Apparently their motion is "perfect" for the quickest and best way to shed water.
Here I thought it was just their way of tagging the bathroom walls and every thing else (including car interiors) quickly before anyone could duck and cover.


----------



## pottz

well here's what ive got after 7 days of sore back,sore feet and aching fingers with chunks of skin missing.believe it or not the knees are fine.after tomorrow i should only have 1 day left next weekend,weather cooperating ? listen guys if i ever do another floor hunt me down and beat the crap out of me,that be better than this week-lol.hey i was warned, im just stubborn and stupid !


----------



## corelz125

After getting Pope Francis's luggage loaded into the limo, the driver notices the Pope is still standing on the curb.
'Excuse me, Your Holiness,' says the driver, 'Would you please take your seat so we can leave?'
'Well, to tell you the truth,' says the Pope, 'they never let me drive at the Vatican, and I'd really like to drive today.'
"I'm sorry, Your Holiness, but I cannot let you do that. I'd lose my job! What if something should happen" protests the driver, wishing he'd never gone to work that morning.
'Who's going to tell' says the Pope with a smile.
Reluctantly, the driver gets in the back as the Pope climbs in behind the wheel. The driver quickly regrets his decision when, after exiting the airport, the Pontiff floors it, accelerating the limo to 205 kms. (Remember, the Pope is German.)
"Please slow down, Your Holiness," pleads the worried driver, but the Pope keeps the pedal to the metal until they hear sirens.
"Oh, dear God, I'm going to lose my license - and my job!' moans the driver.
The Pope pulls over and rolls down the window as the cop approaches, but the cop takes one look at him, goes back to his motorcycle, and gets on the radio.
'I need to talk to the Chief,' he says to the dispatcher.
The Chief gets on the radio and the cop tells him that he's stopped a limo going 205 kph.
'So bust him,' says the Chief.
'I don't think we want to do that. He's really important,' said the cop.
The Chief exclaimed, 'All the more reason!'
'No, I mean really important,' said the cop with a bit of persistence.
The Chief then asked, 'Who do you have there, the mayor?'
Cop: 'Bigger.'
Chief: 'A senator?'
Cop: 'Bigger.'
Chief: 'The President?'


----------



## corelz125

My toes were sore from kneeling down more than my back. Looks good Pottz


----------



## pottz

> My toes were sore from kneeling down more than my back. Looks good Pottz
> 
> - corelz125


ya know dumb ass me realized today that if i had made a little platform about 3" high to put my pad on my toes would have been fine.


----------



## moke

very nice Pottzy…..I had that kind of tile in my Studio/Store, when I sold the building it was 45 years old. It was like a walkway to the sales counter. The carpet around it had probably be replaced 7 or 8 times, the tile still looked new. 
Good job!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Pottz


----------



## 987Ron

Looks great Pottz, sorry I couldn't help, well not really sorry. But you did fine. Better than if I had helped.


----------



## pottz

> very nice Pottzy…..I had that kind of tile in my Studio/Store, when I sold the building it was 45 years old. It was like a walkway to the sales counter. The carpet around it had probably be replaced 7 or 8 times, the tile still looked new.
> Good job!
> 
> - moke


thank you.you can actually buy vintage saltillo,how they salvage it i dont know.probably from what wasn't properly layed the first time.but why,it's easy to make it look old,which is what im hoping for.


----------



## pottz

> Looks great Pottz, sorry I couldn t help, well not really sorry. But you did fine. Better than if I had helped.
> 
> - 987Ron


thanks ron and gunny i wouldn't wish this on anyone i cared about.i torture myself at times but the feeling when it's all done is worth it.i think gunny will understand what im saying ? were the kinda guys that just push ourselves to the limit and beyond.why? gunny you know that answer because people think im crazy!


----------



## 987Ron

Home from dinner at the sons. Good food, nice to hear their doings. 
Let the dogs out to do their business….potty…..Seems there is a party across the golf course behind us. Couple out in the dark on the golf course walking (hmm walking?) Duke let them know they were under his observance. Not sure but I think I heard lets go back inside. Duke is happy.

Bed time. later


----------



## pottz

> Home from dinner at the sons. Good food, nice to hear their doings.
> Let the dogs out to do their business….potty…..Seems there is a party across the golf course behind us. Couple out in the dark on the golf course walking (hmm walking?) Duke let them know they were under his observance. Not sure but I think I heard lets go back inside. Duke is happy.
> 
> Bed time. later
> 
> - 987Ron


thats the beauty of having a dog ron,they tell people your intentions so you dont have too-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Bed time. later *
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## pottz

> *Bed time. later *
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


easy dw,lets keep what goes on in the bedroom private,ok?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Bed time. later *
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> easy dw,lets keep what goes on in the bedroom private,ok?
> 
> - pottz


Copy that….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lookin good pottzy.

Dutch and Ladybug both put people on alert. I think Dutch prevented the Green River Killer from dumping a few young ladies in the ravine behind the house. Never know for sure, but he had several dumpsites within 5 miles.

Ladybug definitely saved our son's new Mustang and the house.

The news just came on. Shootings and stabbings used to be BIG NEWS. Now they are hard to keep track of ;-(( Had one yesterday across the street from a grocery store I frequently go to. Probably should just go to WALLE WORLD. They have security patrol the parking lot most days. Suspending the rules for 6 square blocks in ********************tatle for the CHOP and closing the east precinct to accommodate it was probably an error in judgment. The lowlife community seems to be rejecting any return to any rules. I know there is a separation of church and state but accepting Thou shalt not kill seems to be asking too much ;-((


----------



## pottz

> *Bed time. later *
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> easy dw,lets keep what goes on in the bedroom private,ok?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Copy that….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


hey what happens with the beagle stays with the beagle !!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OK ok ok but for you Pottz…


----------



## pottz

> OK ok ok but for you Pottz…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


**AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DUCKIE WAKE UP,I JUST HAD A BAD DREAM !!







!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Open letter to city council
deleted


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- *I really enjoy your posts for it gives me insight to the Washington area. Only through the internet can we get information quickly…










Speaking of the NW- * MIA Oregon Steve*

*Ron-* here is a wake-up greeting for you…










*Jigsaw puzzle generator*

https://draradech.github.io/jigsaw/index.html










*Petey-* Thx for letting me know about the NY Times article not going through. Also, Top Max said something similar about the Wall Street Journal… Enjoy your stay and travel mercies on the way home…


----------



## pottz

sweet dreams jockies !!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- EEEcccchhhh! I read it and I was about to respond… So I will- it was a beauty and this is why I posted about him in the previous post…


----------



## RichT

Decided this was inappropriate. Sorry.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- EEEcccchhhh! I read it and I was about to respond… So I will- it was a beauty and this is why I posted about him in the previous post…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I decided I posted too much of the chity's corruption ;-((((( What I really need is an FBI fraud investigation.


----------



## RichT

Decided this was inappropriate. Sorry.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

-self delete-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

-self delete-


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

-self delete_* Rich do you want a tuck-in?*


----------



## RichT

OK, this never happened… lol

Carry on.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> sweet dreams jockies !!!
> 
> - pottz


*Do you see what happens on Saturday night when go and watch SNL? By the way, were there any Alec Baldwin skits last night?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> OK, this never happened… lol
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> - Rich


We love you Rich…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Saturday Night Live newscast.

Biden hasn't had time to visit the southern border. His approval rating has. ;-))

Biden has been using the "F" word too much in meetings; "Forgot." ;-)))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

********************tatle named the Kraken's ice arena Climate Pledge Arena. That name is a paradox. Everything they do there generates unnecessary carbon pollution ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all,

Love family but it's time to go home to our cocoon . Can't pick up the dawg until 1pm (Sunday) so maybe we get 350 miles in.

Pottz awesome work. My kill myself days are somewhat behind me. If I have a dead line, I get it done.

Topa you are my news for the Pac N/w- keep it coming.

DW - The Balwin shooting is a tragedy. My question is for actors- why promote guns in movies if you don't support gun ownership? Why smoke as part of a role, if you don't smoke?

I give the box to my nephew and his new wife today.

Looks like a beauty day today.


----------



## 987Ron

Morining all. Nice clear, cool am 65 degrees, Dogs have had their walk and some fetch.

Short shop time early….2nd coat of finish on the Walnut cane shaft. Linseed oil and beeswax. Never used this one before but it is looking pretty good. A coat a day. Not sure how many total coats there will be yet. When it looks as good as it is going to get….I guess.

Here in Georgia we are going backwards. The State board of education has just abolished tenure for professors. Our Univ. is already seeing the exiting of profs. As one said hiring replacements will be almost impossible, Ga will get those that can not get a position anywhere else. Pay is low and raises have been rare. Sad state of affairs.

Time to rub down the cane shaft finish. Later…have a great sunday.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I am up and functional. It's a start anyway. Plenty to do today on cabinet doors and other small projects.


----------



## pottz

> sweet dreams jockies !!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Do you see what happens on Saturday night when go and watch SNL? By the way, were there any Alec Baldwin skits last night?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dont think so but i only watched the first half hour.


----------



## DevinT

> After getting Pope Francis's luggage loaded into the limo, the driver notices the Pope is still standing on the curb.
> 'Excuse me, Your Holiness,' says the driver, 'Would you please take your seat so we can leave?'
> 'Well, to tell you the truth,' says the Pope, 'they never let me drive at the Vatican, and I'd really like to drive today.'
> "I'm sorry, Your Holiness, but I cannot let you do that. I'd lose my job! What if something should happen" protests the driver, wishing he'd never gone to work that morning.
> 'Who's going to tell' says the Pope with a smile.
> Reluctantly, the driver gets in the back as the Pope climbs in behind the wheel. The driver quickly regrets his decision when, after exiting the airport, the Pontiff floors it, accelerating the limo to 205 kms. (Remember, the Pope is German.)
> "Please slow down, Your Holiness," pleads the worried driver, but the Pope keeps the pedal to the metal until they hear sirens.
> "Oh, dear God, I'm going to lose my license - and my job!' moans the driver.
> The Pope pulls over and rolls down the window as the cop approaches, but the cop takes one look at him, goes back to his motorcycle, and gets on the radio.
> 'I need to talk to the Chief,' he says to the dispatcher.
> The Chief gets on the radio and the cop tells him that he's stopped a limo going 205 kph.
> 'So bust him,' says the Chief.
> 'I don't think we want to do that. He's really important,' said the cop.
> The Chief exclaimed, 'All the more reason!'
> 'No, I mean really important,' said the cop with a bit of persistence.
> The Chief then asked, 'Who do you have there, the mayor?'
> Cop: 'Bigger.'
> Chief: 'A senator?'
> Cop: 'Bigger.'
> Chief: 'The President?'
> 
> - corelz125


LoL


----------



## corelz125

A guy goes to a girl's house for the first time, and she shows him into the living room.

She excuses herself to go to the kitchen to get them some snacks and drinks.

As he's standing there alone, he notices a cute little vase on the mantle.

He picks it up, and as he's looking at it, she walks back in. He says, "What's this?"

She says, "Oh, my father's ashes are in there."

He turns beet red in horror and goes, "Geez, oh . . . I . . ."

She says, "Yeah, he's too lazy to go to the kitchen to get an ashtray."


----------



## corelz125

There was this Asian lady married to an English gentleman and they lived in London.

The poor lady was not very proficient in English, but managed to communicate with her husband.

The real problem arose whenever she had to shop for groceries.

One day, she went to the butcher and wanted to buy pork legs.

She didn't know how to put forward her request, and in esperation, lifted up her skirt to show her thighs.

The butcher got the message and the lady went home with pork legs.

The next day, she needed to get chicken breasts.

Again, she didn't know how to say, and so she unbuttoned her blouse to show the butcher her breast.

The lady got what she wanted.

The 3rd day, the poor lady needed to buy sausages.

Unable to find a way to communicate this, she brought her husband to the store…

What were you thinking? Hellooo, her husband speaks English!!


----------



## moke

> There was this Asian lady married to an English gentleman and they lived in London.
> 
> The poor lady was not very proficient in English, but managed to communicate with her husband.
> 
> The real problem arose whenever she had to shop for groceries.
> 
> One day, she went to the butcher and wanted to buy pork legs.
> 
> She didn't know how to put forward her request, and in esperation, lifted up her skirt to show her thighs.
> 
> The butcher got the message and the lady went home with pork legs.
> 
> The next day, she needed to get chicken breasts.
> 
> Again, she didn't know how to say, and so she unbuttoned her blouse to show the butcher her breast.
> 
> The lady got what she wanted.
> 
> The 3rd day, the poor lady needed to buy sausages.
> 
> Unable to find a way to communicate this, she brought her husband to the store…
> 
> What were you thinking? Hellooo, her husband speaks English!!
> 
> - corelz125


 LOL!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A guy goes to a girl's house for the first time, and she shows him into the living room.
> 
> She excuses herself to go to the kitchen to get them some snacks and drinks.
> 
> As he's standing there alone, he notices a cute little vase on the mantle.
> 
> He picks it up, and as he's looking at it, she walks back in. He says, "What's this?"
> 
> She says, "Oh, my father's ashes are in there."
> 
> He turns beet red in horror and goes, "Geez, oh . . . I . . ."
> 
> She says, "Yeah, he's too lazy to go to the kitchen to get an ashtray."
> 
> - corelz125


LOL!


----------



## pottz

good ones corelz.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> sweet dreams jockies !!!
> - pottz
> 
> *Do you see what happens on Saturday night when go and watch SNL? By the way, were there any Alec Baldwin skits last night?*
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> dont think so but i only watched the first half hour.
> - pottz


Not that I noticed. TV sort of runs in the background. Not a primary focus ;-)

I reloaded shotgun shells for hunting and pest control growing up. A friend asked me to load some blank 12 gauge shells for a skit in a pep assembly. They were going to shoot the opposite team. I was a bit concerned they might get mixed up with live ammo so I cut the ends off of them. They were only long enough to hold enough wads to make enough resistance to make the powder go 'boom'. I warned them the wads would be dangerous at close range.

The principal got wind of the skit and let them use the shotgun but not fire the blanks. A few days later Terry and Henry were driving around before school. They saw Kenny coming down a side street. Terry slammed on the brakes, Henry jumped out and shot both barrels at Kenny. We all thought that was funny in those days. Most of the kids had shotguns in their cars during pheasants and duck season. Most of them were not locked. It sucks not being able to do that today, eh?


----------



## moke

A few years ago, in Huntington Beach a PD officer had person under arrest after a chase. The person fled the car, and the PD officer had him covered and was shuffling backwards to his car when he tripped over a parking block, tripping and accidentally shooting the young man in the chest and killing him. Tragic and a terrible incident….the PD officer should never have had his finger in the trigger guard. Not sure what happened to the officer…I never followed up on it.
At the time Mr Alec Baldwin, a huge anti-cop person tweeted, "I wonder what it is like to accidentally kill someone".

He can answer that himself now…..


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez the asian lady - I read that one to my wife! Good jokes

We got to Savanna off 95 for the night.

Neph loved the box, his siblings and dad where jealous, seems I'm getting better at this. His has Brusso hinges, the others want a retrofit. I can do that.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I reloaded shotgun shells for hunting and pest control growing up. A friend asked me to load some blank 12 gauge shells for a skit in a pep assembly. They were going to shoot the opposite team. I was a bit concerned they might get mixed up with live ammo so I cut the ends off of them. They were only long enough to hold enough wads to make enough resistance to make the powder go 'boom'. I warned them the wads would be dangerous at close range.
> 
> The principal got wind of the skit and let them use the shotgun but not fire the blanks. A few days later Terry and Henry were driving around before school. They saw Kenny coming down a side street. Terry slammed on the brakes, Henry jumped out and shot both barrels at Kenny. We all thought that was funny in those days. Most of the kids had shotguns in their cars during pheasants and duck season. Most of them were not locked. It sucks not being able to do that today, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


[:>} This gets a reply later…. +1


----------



## sras

> Speaking of the NW- * MIA Oregon Steve*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks for thinking of me DW. We were gone for an extended weekend a week ago. Got home and was >400 messages behind. Most of the week I have been just worn out - not sure why. I'm going to take it easy for a few days and see if I just need some rest.

I check in every few days but haven't bothered to say anything as I'm usually on my way somewhere else (or to bed)


----------



## pottz

> A few years ago, in Huntington Beach a PD officer had person under arrest after a chase. The person fled the car, and the PD officer had him covered and was shuffling backwards to his car when he tripped over a parking block, tripping and accidentally shooting the young man in the chest and killing him. Tragic and a terrible incident….the PD officer should never have had his finger in the trigger guard. Not sure what happened to the officer…I never followed up on it.
> At the time Mr Alec Baldwin, a huge anti-cop person tweeted, "I wonder what it is like to accidentally kill someone".
> 
> He can answer that himself now…..
> 
> - moke


yeah the irony of life.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Welcome back…* Steve How is the construction going?

Top Max- here is a memory for some at least for me at grandmas house…










My shop time was working on vectors for the school logo… still have some fine-tuning but eventually, I'll get there.


----------



## pottz

> *Welcome back…* Steve How is the construction going?
> 
> Top Max- here is a memory for some at least for me at grandmas house…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shop time was working on vectors for the school logo… still have some fine-tuning but eventually, I ll get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the gamble house (greene & greene) in pasadena still has those push button switches,and they still work quite well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Here's one for the cats… *Washington, District of Cats: US capital first city to count its felines*









https://mb.com.ph/2021/10/25/washington-district-of-cats-us-capital-first-city-to-count-its-felines/

*Top Max-* *Washington D.C.*


----------



## 987Ron

> I reloaded shotgun shells for hunting and pest control growing up. A friend asked me to load some blank 12 gauge shells for a skit in a pep assembly. They were going to shoot the opposite team. I was a bit concerned they might get mixed up with live ammo so I cut the ends off of them. They were only long enough to hold enough wads to make enough resistance to make the powder go 'boom'. I warned them the wads would be dangerous at close range.
> 
> The principal got wind of the skit and let them use the shotgun but not fire the blanks. A few days later Terry and Henry were driving around before school. They saw Kenny coming down a side street. Terry slammed on the brakes, Henry jumped out and shot both barrels at Kenny. We all thought that was funny in those days. Most of the kids had shotguns in their cars during pheasants and duck season. Most of them were not locked. It sucks not being able to do that today, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> [:>} This gets a reply later…. +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Back in the old days during dove and quail season we would have our shotguns and ammo in our cars at high school, When the school day was over off to the parking lot sort out who was driving, get the guns amd ammo out in the school parking lot and into the car we were going in and off to some place to hunt quail. Often one of the school teachers would go with us and bring his gun and ammo. No one thought it was bad or unusual. Today that would be a national news story of the arrest of some high school kids. Times have changed, not for the better.

Had 3 biers, sorry for the rant.

They were good German Biers.

Enjoyed every one.

Nie all.


----------



## corelz125

Devin I heard SF is under flood warnings. How much rain are you supposed to get?


----------



## pottz

> Here s one for the cats… *Washington, District of Cats: US capital first city to count its felines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mb.com.ph/2021/10/25/washington-district-of-cats-us-capital-first-city-to-count-its-felines/
> 
> *Top Max-* *Washington D.C.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


why ? and how much did that cost ? stupid waste of time and taxpayer money.


----------



## pottz

> I reloaded shotgun shells for hunting and pest control growing up. A friend asked me to load some blank 12 gauge shells for a skit in a pep assembly. They were going to shoot the opposite team. I was a bit concerned they might get mixed up with live ammo so I cut the ends off of them. They were only long enough to hold enough wads to make enough resistance to make the powder go 'boom'. I warned them the wads would be dangerous at close range.
> 
> The principal got wind of the skit and let them use the shotgun but not fire the blanks. A few days later Terry and Henry were driving around before school. They saw Kenny coming down a side street. Terry slammed on the brakes, Henry jumped out and shot both barrels at Kenny. We all thought that was funny in those days. Most of the kids had shotguns in their cars during pheasants and duck season. Most of them were not locked. It sucks not being able to do that today, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> [:>} This gets a reply later…. +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Back in the old days during dove and quail season we would have our shotguns and ammo in our cars at high school, When the school day was over off to the parking lot sort out who was driving, get the guns amd ammo out in the school parking lot and into the car we were going in and off to some place to hunt quail. Often one of the school teachers would go with us and bring his gun and ammo. No one thought it was bad or unusual. Today that would be a national news story of the arrest of some high school kids. Times have changed, not for the better.
> 
> Had 3 biers, sorry for the rant.
> 
> They were good German Biers.
> 
> Enjoyed every one.
> 
> Nie all.
> 
> - 987Ron


oh yeah that teacher would be fired and go to jail for child endangerment.


----------



## sras

> *Welcome back…* Steve How is the construction going?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It's going slowly - mostly due to our being gone so much. The electrical rough-in should be done tomorrow. Passing inspection will allow the rest of the framing & ceiling to proceed. Cabinets and grill are not due in until the end of the year. Wind barriers might be installed between Thanksgiving & Christmas.

I'm done with the work i am doing for now. I'll do some work to tie the new downspout into the drainage system (I know where the drain lines are)

Today and yesterday have been nothing but rest - no energy…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Steve- +1* Enjoy as I really don't need to say it to you, but enjoy…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Here s one for the cats… *Washington, District of Cats: US capital first city to count its felines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mb.com.ph/2021/10/25/washington-district-of-cats-us-capital-first-city-to-count-its-felines/
> 
> *Top Max-* *Washington D.C.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *why ? and how much did that cost ? stupid waste of time and taxpayer money.*
> 
> - pottz


Do the cats care how much money the taxpayers are spending?










What else does the government do to spend- I sure loved the unemployment benefits that were given to me… Is it not about getting some cheese?


----------



## pottz

> Here s one for the cats… *Washington, District of Cats: US capital first city to count its felines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mb.com.ph/2021/10/25/washington-district-of-cats-us-capital-first-city-to-count-its-felines/
> 
> *Top Max-* *Washington D.C.*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *why ? and how much did that cost ? stupid waste of time and taxpayer money.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Do the cats care how much money the taxpayers are spending?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else does the government do to spend- I sure loved the unemployment benefits that were given to me… Is it not about getting some cheese?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


so just what did this do for the cats? no other city has done it because even as stupid as most city governments are, none have been this stupid !!!! imagine what could be done for society if money was actually spent wisely ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz-

Like spending on never-ending wars?*










But social spending is the biggest, shall we add more benefits like my 18 months of federal unemployment benefits…

Thank you, America…


----------



## pottz

yeah i know some wars are big mistakes but as far as military spending i wont argue,as i sit on my cali patio in a free world with no bombs blowing up me or my neighbors.as you know freedom isn't free.i dont mind benefits for those that need a helping hand but too many have gotten way too much and dont wanna work anymore.hell if you can make more unemployed than working why work.enough is enough.their are "miillions" of jobs begging right now.in my opinion,cut off the free money and get off your lazy asses and get a job.

ok im done.this old buzzard in training is beat too hell and back,so i bid you all a good night.peace all !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- Good night and God Bless America…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> i dont mind benefits for those that need a helping hand but too many have gotten way too much and dont wanna work anymore.hell if you can make more unemployed than working why work.enough is enough.their are "miillions" of jobs begging right now.in my opinion,cut off the free money and get off your lazy asses and get a job.
> 
> - pottz


This is how the country used to work, not any more.


----------



## 987Ron

> Here s one for the cats… *Washington, District of Cats: US capital first city to count its felines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mb.com.ph/2021/10/25/washington-district-of-cats-us-capital-first-city-to-count-its-felines/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


When I lived in Brandon, FL (Tampa) the dive shop I frequented had a cat problem in the alley behind the store. One evening a SUV drove behind and the lady driver released several cats and drove off. The owner of the shop saw this and got the license tag. Some of the dive shops regulars were local police, and they gave the shop owner the name and address of the SUV. The shop was also next to a drive thru restaurant, so feral cats were also around.
The Dive Shop Owner, Ed, secured several live traps. Trapped 8-10 cats drove to the home of the SUV, nice upscale neighborhood and then released the cats. He did this 3 times. 
Often wonder if the SUV person ever knew.

Morning all. light rain this am suppose to end by 10. It is National Greasy Food Day, so partake carefully and have a lot of napkins.


----------



## bandit571

There is a song…and the lyrics are something ALL of you should go and READ. Song is by Guns & Roses…titled 
"Civil War".......

"Ain't that fresh?"

Opening in this song is from Cool Hand Luke, BTW…...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy weekend getting various small projects moving forward.


----------



## 987Ron

The Ford Explorer just had tread separation, fairly older tires but had tread. Replaced 2 tires 5 months ago, now will do the other 2. Price increase of almost 30% Old tires Goodyear, new tires Japanese as that is what is available. Saw a couple of Michelin Tires, not for my Explorer, with made in Indonesia, USA name brand tires with made in China. Gross. We have lost it.


----------



## pottz

back at work today which is good, my body needs a rest after 8 days of tiling.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> back at work today which is good, my body needs a rest after 8 days of tiling.
> 
> - pottz


I need a vacation from looking at the pictures you posted. Alot of work.


----------



## DevinT

> Devin I heard SF is under flood warnings. How much rain are you supposed to get?
> 
> - corelz125


Been inside for 3 days now, looking like another 4.

Streets are starting to flood. There is a small break in the rain as I type this-going to try and take the dog out soon while I can.

I think it's been about a decade or so since we had a good rain.

I like to say (like Dad says):

California has 4 seasons, just slightly different than the ones you know:

1. Drought
2. Fire
3. Rain
4. Mudslide

The last two are happening right now.

I live in the city-or as my MIL from Kentucky calls it … a concrete jungle. So I am insulated from all 3 of the 4 seasonal effects. Drought is the only one I really have to worry about (in terms of having water-the fires don't ever reach the city).


----------



## pottz

> Devin I heard SF is under flood warnings. How much rain are you supposed to get?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Been inside for 3 days now, looking like another 4.
> 
> Streets are starting to flood. There is a small break in the rain as I type this-going to try and take the dog out soon while I can.
> 
> I think it s been about a decade or so since we had a good rain.
> 
> I like to say (like Dad says):
> 
> California has 4 seasons, just slightly different than the ones you know:
> 
> 1. Drought
> 2. Fire
> 3. Rain
> 4. Mudslide
> 
> The last two are happening right now.
> 
> I live in the city-or as my MIL from Kentucky calls it … a concrete jungle. So I am insulated from all 3 of the 4 seasonal effects. Drought is the only one I really have to worry about (in terms of having water-the fires don t ever reach the city).
> 
> - DevinT


how many inches total dev,ive heard about 8 ? were getting the edge of it right now,only supposed to be about a 1/2"


----------



## DevinT

Sorry, not sure how many inches we've received of late


----------



## 987Ron

Idle afternoon now. Changed out the shredded tire for the spare earlier. Now the hip is telling me that I should not have done it.


----------



## sras

Went out in the shop for about 1/2 hour - had a sandwich and then a 1 hr nap.

Try again this afternoon…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Sorry, not sure how many inches we ve received of late
> 
> - DevinT


Okay millimeters then???

LOL


----------



## bandit571

Found out WHY the lid would not sit flat on the box..









As the lid itself is as flat and smooth as a plane can make it…which leaves..









Two corners are a bit high….lid rocked the same, no matter which face was "up". Hand plane to level the playing field. Also have a start on hinge install..









Uses TINY screws, too..









Might want to clear the bench…someday…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

This death on the set of the Movie Rust has me perplexed. Having handled many weapons of various type and design basic firearm safety is always assume weapon is loaded until you Personally CHECK!! If you don't know how, don't screw with it.

Why a PROP weapon is ever used for anything but that is beyond me.

This gets me because in Iraq we had safety people crawling all up in our daily lives for stuff like safe storage of a lighter. Checking boots or shoes before putting on. Where are these safety people on movie set?


----------



## moke

Gunny-According to the news the crew walked off earlier in the week due to unsafe firearm practices….but it was the mainstream news so take that for what it is….


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny,

I'll add some answers, but get the facts. This is a lower budget film. Listened to Michael Schmerconish while driving. I think he is honest. Several prop experts from the industry called in. They all agreed something is way off here.

Bandit my method for box "level" is stick on sand paper on my cast iron T.S. and sand lid and bottom flat. Waste of sand paper I know. But you will get really good results.

Ron I passed your area today, and waved. Rain in the morning. Dawg was real good peed under the overhang in the grass. He got a treat for that!

N cal has lots of rain. I think they need it. Good to hear from Devin.

Dawg is pressed against my leg. He has been most of the drive. I'm ready to get back to my routine.

Got to buy some Epe for an out door table. Hope they will deliver. 4 hr trip if they don't. Might be worth it to drive and pick the boards.

Realizing I'm beat from driving.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny-According to the news the crew walked off earlier in the week due to unsafe firearm practices….but it was the mainstream news so take that for what it is….
> 
> - moke


Yeah I saw that and wondered. Amazing how many western movies and war movies have been made with nobody killed because of stupidity. Like using live ammo.


----------



## pottz

> This death on the set of the Movie Rust has me perplexed. Having handled many weapons of various type and design basic firearm safety is always assume weapon is loaded until you Personally CHECK!! If you don t know how, don t screw with it.
> 
> Why a PROP weapon is ever used for anything but that is beyond me.
> 
> This gets me because in Iraq we had safety people crawling all up in our daily lives for stuff like safe storage of a lighter. Checking boots or shoes before putting on. Where are these safety people on movie set?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah apparently 3 people handled the weapon before given to baldwin.why would live ammo even be on a movie set ? guns are used daily in movie an television without a problem.this is gonna be a big lawsuit with many paying a price.


----------



## 987Ron

Haven't heard the normal call for more gun control laws after the shooting on the set. They usually follow any gun related incident. Don't remember John Wayne, James Arness, Roy Rodgers, the Lone Ranger having a problem.

The media has a funny way of reporting certain things…"The gun went off and shot someone" or "The Tesla ran over a pedestrian", the "Forklift dropped its load on a person" etc. Way down the story they may list that a human was the driver, operator or gun handler. It is like the car or gun did it not the person.

Don't think the whole story is out yet on this one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

NY Times "There have been reports of labor unrest on the set of the film, where Mr. Baldwin also served as a producer. Several members of the crew walked off the set earlier this week over working conditions, according to several people familiar with the shoot."

All managers claim "safety" is their primary concern. That is one of the world's 5 biggest lies right up there with "Your check is in the mail." Boeing killed 346 ignoring safety. Pacific Gas and Electric over 100 in the last 15 years. The corporation plead guilt to 84 counts of negligent homicide. Doesn't mean anything, no managers that decided to ignore safety going to prison. Probably need a few in the electric chair before management takes safety seriously.

CBS 48 Hours Season 34 Episode 5 air a couple of days ago documented the 2003 "The Station Nightclub Fire" in West Warwick, RI. It killed 100 and severely injured 200. Highly flammable foam used for sound proofing the club caught fire. Cheapest is best. "The president of a company that distributes the foam said in an interview today that club owners had purchased the material in June 2000 and that the material was not made for sound insulation but for packaging. It was half the price of other flame-retardant foam sold by the company, American Foam Corp. in Johnston, R.I." The fire marshal that wrote a correction notice for an exit opening inward. He ignored the foam covering that exit, the walls and ceiling. Same issues we have here in our chity; greedy owners and incompetent officials.

https://www.cbs.com/shows/48_hours/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The "bomb cyclone" off our coast knocked about 40 containers off a ship headed to Vancouver, BC. . Other containers in that area of the ship have ignited hazardous materials yesterday. That is the biggest storm since records have been kept. The south end of it is in SF and headed south this weekend. We had lots of power outages in the area and a couple driving had a 3-foot diameter fir tree hit their car ;-(( Both were killed ;-((

BTW, the weather girl said the "bomb cyclone" effectively ends California's fire season ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Haven t heard the normal call for more gun control laws after the shooting on the set. They usually follow any gun related incident. Don t remember John Wayne, James Arness, Roy Rodgers, the Lone Ranger having a problem.
> 
> The media has a funny way of reporting certain things…"The gun went off and shot someone" or "The Tesla ran over a pedestrian", the "Forklift dropped its load on a person" etc. Way down the story they may list that a human was the driver, operator or gun handler. It is like the car or gun did it not the person.
> 
> Don t think the whole story is out yet on this one.
> 
> - 987Ron


It has been a while since I have seen it but when the local news reported a stabbing they would have a firearm in the background behind the reporter. Never a call for knife control. I believe it was 2019, London, about the same size as NYC, had more stabbings than NYC. Gun control stopped their shootings. London has drop boxes to turn in knives but they are a source for their criminals to get them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Steve, better stay on the north side of the Columbia. I heard on the radio today Portland had 19 shootings this weekend. Apparently, they are going after Chicago trying to beat them. I think there were only about half a dozen in this area this weekend ;-) I lose track when the news keeps updating the situations.

60% was a popular figure today. 60% of ********************tatle residents have considered relocating due to the collapse of civilization in the chity. Shoplifting is up 60% since 2015. Store owners are telling staff to not interfere with shoplifters. They do not want to risk lawsuits if the employee or low life is injured.

% above 60 is catalytic converter theft. Washington is in the top 3 at a 1,234% increase this year. One guy reported his was stolen 3 times in 2 months. The insurance only covers one. Not sure if that is per year or per life of the vehicle. At $1,200 each, the legislature might finally get some pressure to return the rule of law, eh?


----------



## moke

Bruce Lee's son, Brandon Lee was killed while making a movie by a round that was already stuck half way down the barrel, from a previous use and was never cleared. It was being used with a blank, and the round stuck half way down the barrel formed a seal and fired the bullet as if it was a regular bullet and struck Brandon, killing him.

Not to second guess any of this, but unless the director was standing immediately behind the cinematographer, he could have been struck, otherwise something caused the bullet to fracture. The whole thing is odd. Tonight they said they were considering charges on Baldwin. That seems a little odd too…... I am no Baldwin fan, by any means, but pointing a weapon in the "make believe" world that is the movies, none the of normal laws would apply. I would think the armorer could be subject to some charge of some sort, but not the actors.


----------



## corelz125

All the technology and special effects now you think they wouldnt even use a real gun. Might be another rumor but I heard they were using that gun for target practice earlier on the set. If i was the cinematographer I think I would be leaning a little to one side or the other while the gun was pointed at me now matter how much safety controls are there. 
SF isnt the only one with the rain we're getting a noreaster the next couple of days. Nothing like down pours, 55 degrees, and high 40 mph winds.


----------



## moke

Ron, many years ago I worked an accident where a woman who driving way to fast, struck another car, shoved it in the ditch, pinning the people in. While it was a very dangerous situation, we were able to get everyone out and the only injury was a teenager that tried to kick the roof open, and broke his ankle. The Newspaper said the next morning, 
SUV strikes family in car, one injured. At the time SUV's were considered to be owned by people whose only purpose was to hog gas and pollute…...

We hung the article up in the Patrol room, even though I wasn't quoted, to make the point to watch what you say, the media can twist things around!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Washington, District of Cats: US capital first city to count its felines*
> 
> * DesertWoodworker_*
> 
> "the dive shop I frequented"* had a cat problem* in the alley behind the store. *987Ron*


Interesting choice of words- the Nazi's used "the Jewish problem"...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Don t think the whole story is out yet on this one. *
> 
> - 987Ron


*The lawyers will work this out…*


----------



## 987Ron

> *Washington, District of Cats: US capital first city to count its felines*
> 
> * DesertWoodworker*
> 
> "the dive shop I frequented"* had a cat problem* in the alley behind the store. *987Ron*
> 
> Interesting choice of words- the Nazi s used "the Jewish problem"...
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Multiple quantities of Feral Cats can be a problem whether you like cats or not, same with wild dogs, coyotes, racoons or other. Dumping of unwanted animals has nothing to do with Nazi's.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The "bomb cyclone" off our coast knocked about 40 containers off a ship headed to Vancouver, BC. . Other containers in that area of the ship have ignited hazardous materials yesterday. That is the biggest storm since records have been kept. The south end of it is in SF and headed south this weekend. We had lots of power outages in the area and a couple driving had a 3-foot diameter fir tree hit their car ;-(( Both were killed ;-((
> 
> BTW, the weather girl said the "bomb cyclone" effectively ends California s fire season ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*+1 Good post in this various conversations tonight.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> All the technology and special effects now you think they wouldnt even use a real gun. Might be another rumor but I heard they were using that gun for target practice earlier on the set. If i was the cinematographer I think I would be leaning a little to one side or the other while the gun was pointed at me now matter how much safety controls are there.
> 
> - corelz125


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ron, many years ago I worked an accident where a woman who driving way to fast, struck another car, shoved it in the ditch, pinning the people in. While it was a very dangerous situation, we were able to get everyone out and the only injury was a teenager that tried to kick the roof open, and broke his ankle. The Newspaper said the next morning,
> SUV strikes family in car, one injured. At the time SUV s were considered to be owned by people whose only purpose was to hog gas and pollute…...
> 
> We hung the article up in the Patrol room, even though I wasn t quoted, to make the point to watch what you say, the media can twist things around!!!
> 
> - moke


+1 Let me say I was a police reserve officer for 10 years. I respect what you know and see and like your military pics and your law enforcement stories backed by experience…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Went out in the shop for about 1/2 hour - had a sandwich and then a 1 hr nap.
> - sras


For a sandwich and a nap I would have stayed in the house… however, bloody good effort to slip in a 1 hour nap into 30 minutes…. you got a 48 hour/day clock?


> .....
> Might want to clear the bench…someday…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Why? Then you'll never find the bench… at least now you know it's under there (somewhere)...

However, if you have trouble finding it, hammer a *nail* or two into the bench-top and use a *metal detector* to find it… DOH!, simple!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Gunny,
> 
> I ll add some answers, but get the facts. This is a lower budget film.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


It's got Alec Balwin in it, the "lower budget film" is kind of implied at that point, fiscally & morally


----------



## corelz125

I know plenty of stories that I was either there or know someone that was there. The news gets a hold of the story and it becomes about 35% accurate. They either make stuff up or twist things around.


----------



## 987Ron

Tired old man, hip is a "problem" this evening, painful. dogs out then to bed. Nite all.


----------



## moke

DW-I always appreciated Reserves…..volunteering to better your community….thanks for your service

Bandit--that bench looks ok to me! Isn't that what they are supposed to look like?

Duckster- In my new shop I have a fridge….I have snacks…maybe that was a bad idea…..

Corelz- here in Iowa we have been having a monsoon too…..I put down some grass seed in the areas of my backyard affected by construction, which is 15,000 sq feet give or take, before the rain came and it is flourishing. Today had sunshine, it is supposed to rain for three days so I spent the day fixing the spots that were sparce…. little of that rain will help, I'm sure, but I am a little sore tonight.

Ron- I was in an accident on patrol 25 years ago, I fractured my hip and I struggled with it for a year of so, then they said it had to be replaced. I have had almost no problems with it. It was not a normal replacement as the bone was damaged and the head of the replacement has a rod that goes down 12" into the bone. It is called a revision style replacement, even though it was the only operation. I hesitate to say it was easy, but I really did not think it was bad at all. Of course I was 40 at the time, but I passed my PT tests and worked a Patrol unit another 21 years.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ron, many years ago I worked an accident where a woman who driving way to fast, struck another car, shoved it in the ditch, pinning the people in. While it was a very dangerous situation, we were able to get everyone out and the only injury was a teenager that tried to kick the roof open, and broke his ankle. The Newspaper said the next morning,
> SUV strikes family in car, one injured. At the time SUV s were considered to be owned by people whose only purpose was to hog gas and pollute…...
> 
> We hung the article up in the Patrol room, even though I wasn t quoted, to make the point to watch what you say, the media can twist things around!!!
> 
> - moke


Reminds me of a guy I used to work for. He was on a job site where something happened. When he saw it on the news he thought they were talking about something else, but he recognized the site in the background n TV.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Don t think the whole story is out yet on this one. *
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> *The lawyers will work this out…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Norman Goldman used to have a radio show here. He had been an attorney. On his first job, he had a mentor. After she got to know him she told him he would not make it in this business. He asked why not. She said you care about the law, justice, and the clients. This business is about billable hours. That is consistent with Justice Department bringing criminal charges against the Boeing test pilot. A few days after the Justice Department attorney signed the deal exonerating Boeing's upper management and charging him, she went to work for the Boeing defense team. Should she be indicted too?

On the news tonight they said Alex was sitting in a pew practicing his draw. He pointed the gun at the camera lens. It fired hitting the man in the shoulder and killing the woman standing behind him. The "armorer" is a lady Hannah somebody. This is her first or second "armorer" job. Loading the guns with blanks makes her nervous. Sounds like She may not know the difference between a blank and a live round, eh? ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Mike, your 12" into bone story reminds me of working on VAlley General Hospital 40 years ago. The maintenance man was called to the operating room. A surgeon had a drill motor with an auger bit stuck in a guy's leg and he could not get it out. He asked the maintenance man what can we do. The maintenance man asked what will happen if we can't get it out. The surgeon said he would have to cut the guy's leg off! The maintenance man took the chuck key and took the drill motor off the auger bit. He went down to the shop and got his Channellocks and backed the auger out of the guy's leg and saved the day. Foggy memory, can't remember his name ;-(

Lots of memories from the job. One day the boss came by. Rather than spend a lot of time precisely measuring the cable I left it long enough to reach the device it went to. Sometimes it might be close to 10m feet too long on one that had to go through several j boxes. Most were less than 5 feet too long. He was PO'd about the cable I wasted. When I got that penthouse's cable pulled I did in 80 hours by myself. He had 300 hours in the bid for that part of the job. A few feet of cable should be a lot cheaper than 220 hours of labor and benefits, eh? ;-)) He was one of the ones who told me I could not quit when I had enough of him eating my hind end out for me being too efficient and making too much money on contracts ;-))


----------



## sras

> Steve, better stay on the north side of the Columbia. I heard on the radio today Portland had 19 shootings this weekend. Apparently, they are going after Chicago trying to beat them. I think there were only about half a dozen in this area this weekend ;-) I lose track when the news keeps updating the situations.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Downtown Portland makes me nervous. I never go there for entertainment - only when I can't find what I need here (that adds up to about 2 trips a year).


----------



## moke

> Mike, your 12" into bone story reminds me of working on VAlley General Hospital 40 years ago. The maintenance man was called to the operating room. A surgeon had a drill motor with an auger bit stuck in a guy s leg and he could not get it out. He asked the maintenance man what can we do. The maintenance man asked what will happen if we can t get it out. The surgeon said he would have to cut the guy s leg off! The maintenance man took the chuck key and took the drill motor off the auger bit. He went down to the shop and got his Channellocks and backed the auger out of the guy s leg and saved the day. Foggy memory, can t remember his name ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Scary for sure….it's best we don't know what goes on in there!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

I have a lot of chores to do today. CA fire season is over. Never heard of "bomb cyclone" before..

Topa - handy man saves a leg. Good story. I will retell that story to a surgeon friend of mine. Don't know how a maint guy could pull the bit out of the leg. I shot a nail in my hand (bounced off a nail in a ceiling) came back at me. I could not pull it out. hand melted as i tried to pull out the nail. I gave the pliers to my wife, she said on a count of 3 I will pull it out. "one" she pulled it out. Smart woman.

Corelz I hope they fixed the basement apartment flooding issue in NYC. You are going to get some rain.

Peg update, apparently her extremities need a lot of rehab. I only have 3rd hand info. Things sound better. No idea how they will pay for all of this health care work.

Going to be a very humid day.

Hope all is well in your world


----------



## 987Ron

Up late, quiet morning, cool out and a cool nice day ahead.

Last night the daughter was going to cook dinner. Nice piece of salmon. (you already know where this is going)
She had it out on the kitchen counter, she left the kitchen for a moment to get her phone ringing in her room. Came back and the salmon was gone. Duke was still lying in the same place he was when she left. There was the paper towel the salmon had been laying on by him. Duke was happy. We have a rule that he is no allowed in the kitchen during food prep, daughter still blames the dawg. I was to tired to care

Big dogs have a better view of counters and tables, While standing next to the kitchen counter or table Duke's chin can rest on it, all 4 paws flat on the floor. Keep telling the daughter *"DO NOT TEMP HIM, HE WILL SUCCUMB TO IT IF MEAT IS INVOLVED" 
*
Couple of errands, coat of finish on the cane shat, call the orthopedist on surgery date.

Have a good Tuesday,


----------



## 987Ron

Suggestion for a common sense rule for "Gunney's Garage". All typo and misspelled words are accepted and not commented on as many of us are "old [email protected]%ts" and either can not type or spell anymore or just don't care. Too lazy to look up he correct spelling of words. I myself am a littl of bothh.. Sory r if i diddnt do it righvnt.

My contribution to a better world today.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The spell check *"Grammarly" free app* works on Lumberjocks and other pages. I highly recommend it…

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/grammarly-for-chrome/kbfnbcaeplbcioakkpcpgfkobkghlhen?utm_source=chrome-ntp-icon


----------



## pottz

> Suggestion for a common sense rule for "Gunney s Garage". All typo and misspelled words are accepted and not commented on as many of us are "old [email protected]%ts" and either can not type or spell anymore or just don t care. Too lazy to look up he correct spelling of words. I myself am a littl of bothh.. Sory r if i diddnt do it righvnt.
> 
> My contribution to a better world today.
> 
> - 987Ron


+1 i agree,who cares !


----------



## corelz125

I have no problem with incorrect spelling or grammar.


----------



## sras

Morning - feeling better today. I hope to increase activity level a bit and see what happens.

I proofread and correct my typing before posting. Even then I miss stuff and have to go back and edit. It's the OCD part of me. I don't mind it much when reading others posts. The exception is when the message is changed (like forgetting to type the word "not"). If I didn't correct my typing it would look like this 

Morining - beeling better today . Hope ot increase activitya nd see what hpannes

It is REALLY hard to not correct that…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

POWER :<)))))


----------



## 987Ron

> Morning - feeling better today. I hope to increase activity level a bit and see what happens.
> 
> I proofread and correct my typing before posting. Even then I miss stuff and have to go back and edit. It s the OCD part of me. I don t mind it much when reading others posts. The exception is when the message is changed (like forgetting to type the word "not"). If I didn t correct my typing it would look like this
> 
> Morining - beeling better today . Hope ot increase activitya nd see what hpannes
> 
> It is REALLY hard to not correct that…
> 
> - sras


Can understand it either way, the message is there.


----------



## 987Ron

> POWER :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Maybe the Honda can not but the VW might.


----------



## pottz

> Morning - feeling better today. I hope to increase activity level a bit and see what happens.
> 
> I proofread and correct my typing before posting. Even then I miss stuff and have to go back and edit. It s the OCD part of me. I don t mind it much when reading others posts. The exception is when the message is changed (like forgetting to type the word "not"). If I didn t correct my typing it would look like this
> 
> Morining - beeling better today . Hope ot increase activitya nd see what hpannes
> 
> It is REALLY hard to not correct that…
> 
> - sras


ha ha yeah i try not to let those go through but i miss spell or leave out words all the time.


----------



## pottz

this might be the problem for some that spell incorrectly ?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> this might be the problem for some that spell incorrectly ?
> 
> - pottz


*BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :<)))))))))*


----------



## sras

> Morning - feeling better today. I hope to increase activity level a bit and see what happens.
> 
> I proofread and correct my typing before posting. Even then I miss stuff and have to go back and edit. It s the OCD part of me. I don t mind it much when reading others posts. The exception is when the message is changed (like forgetting to type the word "not"). If I didn t correct my typing it would look like this
> 
> Morining - beeling better today . Hope ot increase activitya nd see what hpannes
> 
> It is REALLY hard to not correct that…
> 
> - sras
> 
> Can understand it either way, the message is there.
> 
> - 987Ron


Exactly! I'm the one who has to change it. Most people can figure it out.

(I had 3 typos to fix on that line)


----------



## Peteybadboy

Chores getting done. Sweating like crazy. Drinking lots of water.

Off to Ace for more scotch guard for the new dining chairs, drop off more stuff in a storage locker.

I try to check my spelling sometimes after it is posted.

I don't mind if I can read the message.

Pete


----------



## GR8HUNTER

How does your brain so quickly make sense of what at first glance is nonsense? Researchers aren't entirely sure, but they have some suspicions.

Yuo cna porbalby raed tihs esaliy desptie teh msispeillgns.

They think part of the reason the sentence above is readable is because our brains are able to use context to make predictions about what's to come.


----------



## pottz

ill say though ive seen some posts that were so bad i had no idea what they were saying.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Interesting responses on spelling today. I find it amazing that the spell check app really helps me not only here but in life. Also, Grammarly helps with grammar. * As for people who misspell words here not a problem for me.*

Can you spot a *post* when someone has been drinking? There is no slurring of words…

Today I am with the high school English honors class. Remarkable group of self motivated kids, there is hope for America. Self motivated and I needed to look up 2 or is it two words from "The Life of Julius Caesar".

quaestor and praetor

Also the laser engraved name with school logo is a hit with the staff.

Lunch is over back to class…


----------



## splintergroup

Samuel Clemens multi-year plan to improve spelling:

...
For example, in Year 1 that useless letter "c" would be dropped to be replased either by "k" or "s", and likewise "x" would no longer be part of the alphabet. The only kase in which "c" would be retained would be the "ch" formation, which will be dealt with later. Year 2 might reform "w" spelling, so that "which" and "one" would take the same konsonant, wile Year 3 might well abolish "y" replasing it with "i" and Iear 4 might fiks the "g/j" anomali wonse and for all.
Jenerally, then, the improvement would kontinue iear bai iear with Iear 5 doing awai with useless double konsonants, and Iears 6-12 or so modifaiing vowlz and the rimeining voist and unvoist konsonants. Bai Iear 15 or sou, it wud fainali bi posibl tu meik ius ov thi ridandant letez "c", "y" and "x"-bai now jast a memori in the maindz ov ould doderez-tu riplais "ch", "sh", and "th" rispektivli.
Fainali, xen, aafte sam 20 iers ov orxogrefkl riform, wi wud hev a lojikl, kohirnt speling in ius xrewawt xe Ingliy-spiking werld.


----------



## bigblockyeti

$456,548, the department of homeland security is building another wall with your money. Want to guess where?


----------



## 987Ron

Not doing much work so was catching up on my reading…...

Electric cars: Batteries seem to be the big area of concerns.

Hyundai's Kona EV recall this year has cost* $900 million* so far.

The fires in Chevrolet Bolt's batteries caused the manufacture to issue recalls and recommend that owner's * park outside. *

Seems car manufacturers are not doing a good job on the software to monitor the battery's health. A company named Voltaig is developing software that can help predict battery life expectancy and identify other serious causes of battery failures. Source Panorama the Porsche Magazine October 2021


----------



## splintergroup

Seems that in addition to parking outside you should also not park too close to other electric vehicles. The fire is hot enough to ignite everything within range.

Li-Ion battery fires are basically impossible to put out, you just have to try and keep them cool and let them burn out.


----------



## DevinT

> POWER :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Maybe the Honda can not but the VW might.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## GR8HUNTER

yes Devin *BUT* Probably the whole smart car weighs less then just the engine in that Grand Prix :<))))))


----------



## splintergroup

...And I'm sure they did a bit more than rotate the chassis around to make it RWD 8^)

Kinda cute however!


----------



## bigblockyeti

The smart car is already Rwd from the factory.


----------



## 987Ron

Ever wonder what it would be like to be in a Smart Car in an accident and the car rolled over at the top of a hill? Or even on a flat surface.?


----------



## corelz125

A magician was working on a cruise ship in the Caribbean. The audience would be different each week, so the magician allowed himself to do the same tricks over and over again.

There was only one problem: The captain's parrot saw the shows every week and began to understand what the magician did in every trick. Once he understood that, he started shouting in the middle of the show.

"Look, it's not the same hat!" "Look, he's hiding the flowers under the table!" "Hey, why are all the cards the Ace of Spades?"

The magician was furious but couldn't do anything, it was the captain's parrot after all.

One day the ship had an accident and sank. The magician found himself on a piece of wood, in the middle of the ocean, and of course the parrot was by his side.

They stared at each other with hate, but did not utter a word. This went on for several days.

After a week the parrot finally said, "Okay, I give up. What'd you do with the boat?"


----------



## moke

I used a CPA for my business and she had a Smart Car. I stopped there with my mother while taking her to an appt, she said look at the car! I told her that was the lady's that did my monthly books, and she looked at me and smiled and said…."your a$$ and a gallon of gas huh?" She was quite the old gal, I miss her…...


----------



## pottz

> Ever wonder what it would be like to be in a Smart Car in an accident and the car rolled over at the top of a hill? Or even on a flat surface.?
> 
> - 987Ron


ive driven one on the freeway,oh hell no.


----------



## pottz

> A magician was working on a cruise ship in the Caribbean. The audience would be different each week, so the magician allowed himself to do the same tricks over and over again.
> 
> There was only one problem: The captain's parrot saw the shows every week and began to understand what the magician did in every trick. Once he understood that, he started shouting in the middle of the show.
> 
> "Look, it's not the same hat!" "Look, he's hiding the flowers under the table!" "Hey, why are all the cards the Ace of Spades?"
> 
> The magician was furious but couldn't do anything, it was the captain's parrot after all.
> 
> One day the ship had an accident and sank. The magician found himself on a piece of wood, in the middle of the ocean, and of course the parrot was by his side.
> 
> They stared at each other with hate, but did not utter a word. This went on for several days.
> 
> After a week the parrot finally said, "Okay, I give up. What'd you do with the boat?"
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## corelz125




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Moke* I got your Mom's pun [:>}

Back in 2008 I looked into getting one due to gas prices-- I went to the dealership and there was a waiting line to talk to a rep and take a test drive. No thanks, I did some research on crash tests. Here is a vid on it…






Side note- 3 cylinder and got around 36 mpg and ran on premium fuel… Electric vehicles are here and are the future.

On the other hand for safety- a deer and a Smart Car collide…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

OK, let's amp it up…


----------



## bigblockyeti

There's a few videos of folks that have stuffed 200+hp Suzuki 1300cc motorcycle engines into them and they really go pretty good then but the same engine is still much more fun in a motorcycle.

On of my bikes, while it does take premium, returns over 70mpg


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up and last coat of finish on the cane shaft. 
The P-car uses premium gas. 60 cents higher than reg. So that works out to 2-3 cents a mile depending on highway or city driving. (29 mpg on highway) Not a bad swap from my point of view. 
Cool this am 55 degrees high of 72 today, summer is over. 
later.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy morning. Customer drove out of shop and pulled into street. Never looked up from phone. Got t boned by a dumptruck. Pretty ugly wreck. No pics.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

i did not know you killed some chickens Petey :<))))))


----------



## bandit571

Lunch..









A place called 2G's serves up South Carolina Style BBQ….and Catfish Fillets. Underneath the cornbread is a serving of their coleslaw….only thing missing is a beer to wash it down with…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Busy morning. Customer drove out of shop and pulled into street. Never looked up from phone. Got t boned by a dumptruck. Pretty ugly wreck. No pics.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I hope the dumptruck driver is okay.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Busy morning. Customer drove out of shop and pulled into street. Never looked up from phone. Got t boned by a dumptruck. Pretty ugly wreck. No pics.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I hope the dumptruck driver is okay.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


ROFL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Lunch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A place called 2G s serves up South Carolina Style BBQ….and Catfish Fillets. Underneath the cornbread is a serving of their coleslaw….only thing missing is a beer to wash it down with…
> 
> - bandit571


Than ran out of beer where you're at??


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Busy morning. Customer drove out of shop and pulled into street. Never looked up from phone. Got t boned by a dumptruck. Pretty ugly wreck. No pics.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> I hope the dumptruck driver is okay.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> ROFL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 ;-))

Yesterday I saw a rear-ender at a stoplight. Looked like a texting tailgater destroyed the front of his car. The Jayne Mansfield guard probably saved decapitation.

LB was T-boned by a car coming out of a gas station in California. It was the T boner's lucky day. He hit the landing great and stopped the car from continuing under the trailer and decapitating him. The girl with him saw it coming and ducked down onto the floorboard. The cop came and gave LB a ticket because all the trucking companies have at least a million dollars liability insurance and they can pay for the damage to the totaled car. It was a regular delivery route so LB got his trip scheduled to be on the court date. The judge threw the case out of court and cleared LB's record.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Lunch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A place called 2G s serves up South Carolina Style BBQ….and Catfish Fillets. Underneath the cornbread is a serving of their coleslaw….only thing missing is a beer to wash it down with…
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> Than ran out of beer where you re at??
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


How will you get that down without beer?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> $456,548, the department of homeland security is building another wall with your money. Want to guess where?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Around Biden's house?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all:
> 
> I have a lot of chores to do today. CA fire season is over. Never heard of "bomb cyclone" before..
> 
> Topa - handy man saves a leg. Good story. I will retell that story to a surgeon friend of mine. *Don t know how a maint guy could pull the bit out of the leg.* I shot a nail in my hand (bounced off a nail in a ceiling) came back at me. I could not pull it out. hand melted as i tried to pull out the nail. I gave the pliers to my wife, she said on a count of 3 I will pull it out. "one" she pulled it out. Smart woman.
> 
> Corelz I hope they fixed the basement apartment flooding issue in NYC. You are going to get some rain.
> 
> Peg update, apparently her extremities need a lot of rehab. I only have 3rd hand info. Things sound better. No idea how they will pay for all of this health care work.
> 
> Going to be a very humid day.
> 
> Hope all is well in your world
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Been too long to remember all the details but I suppose the drill was not reversible. The maintenance man had a lot more experience with tools than the doctor did ;-))

Peg will probably take a few months to learn to walk. There was a guy here that spent 304 days on a respirator. He was in rehab for 4 months learning how to talk and walk. Mom was the head nurse that established the Rehab department in Nampa when they first started doing that. If she is on Medicare they will pay 80%. Hopefully, she has good supplement insurance. One of SWMBO's pals had Medicare Advantage. She is always complaining she has lots of payments every time she goes in. Advantage gives the advantage for the insurance company ;-((

When our daughter had an aneurysm her copay was $50 for a hospital stay. Her hospital was in the process of being taken over by the Franciscan system. If that had happened 2 months later, her copay would have been $100,000 ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Suggestion for a common sense rule for "Gunney s Garage". All typo and misspelled words are accepted and not commented on as many of us are "old [email protected]%ts" and either can not type or spell anymore or just don t care. Too lazy to look up he correct spelling of words. I myself am a littl of bothh.. Sory r if i diddnt do it righvnt.
> 
> My contribution to a better world today.
> 
> - 987Ron


That is verification of Topamax Disaster recovery. It took 3.5 years to recover my ability to type coherently on a keyboard. The words were so scrambled spell checker did not have a good guess. Memory was so bad I could not remember what I was trying to say ;-(( Still happens occasionally. The side effects were supposed to be gone in 2 weeks not 2 decades ;-(( Beware of Masters of Malpractice!


----------



## corelz125

A musical director was having a lot of trouble with one drummer.

He talked and talked and talked with the drummer, but his performance simply didn't improve.

Finally, before the whole orchestra, he said, "When a musician just can't handle his instrument and doesn't improve when given help, they take away the instrument, and give him two sticks, and make him a drummer."

A stage whisper was heard from the percussion section: "And if he can't handle even that, they take away one of his sticks and make him a conductor."


----------



## 987Ron

Wonder if Driving under the Influence is greater for Cell phones or Alcohol. Both render the driver incapable of driving responsibly or making sound judgements. 
Perhaps accidents while under the influence of a cell phone should have the same license losing results as alcohol. 
Makes sense to me.


----------



## sras

+1 Ron


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Wonder if Driving under the Influence is greater for Cell phones or Alcohol. Both render the driver incapable of driving responsibly or making sound judgements.
> Perhaps accidents while under the influence of a cell phone should have the same license losing results as alcohol.
> Makes sense to me.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## bigblockyeti

I agree, but it could be difficult to prove, the cell phone goes away in under a second, alcohol stick around for a little while longer. What needs to be done is cracking down on not usinng turn signals, it seems every person I see failing to signal when legally required is on the phone. That would be quite a bit easier to enforce and a dash cam on a patrol car could serve as irrefutable evidence. The penalty needs to be substantial!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Wonder if Driving under the Influence is greater for Cell phones or Alcohol. Both render the driver incapable of driving responsibly or making sound judgements. *
> 
> - 987Ron


*IMO opinion cell phones are more dangerous than under the influence in an auto. With the cell phones, you take your eye off the road with under the influence at least you see the roadway, and sometimes double. * Regardless, both are a problem so what do we do about it? Recently, I read that under one of the Big-spending packages there is a mandate for auto manufacturers to install a "breathalyzer" in vehicles on a certain date.

Moke is our resident police officer and I would respectfully like to hear his point of view…


----------



## pottz

> A musical director was having a lot of trouble with one drummer.
> 
> He talked and talked and talked with the drummer, but his performance simply didn't improve.
> 
> Finally, before the whole orchestra, he said, "When a musician just can't handle his instrument and doesn't improve when given help, they take away the instrument, and give him two sticks, and make him a drummer."
> 
> A stage whisper was heard from the percussion section: "And if he can't handle even that, they take away one of his sticks and make him a conductor."
> 
> - corelz125


good one.


----------



## pottz

> +1 Ron
> 
> - sras


+2 my BIL was rear ended by a woman on the freeway who dropped her phone and was hunting for it and hit him at freeway speed while he was stopped.that was a couple months ago and he's having a lot of pain and mobility issues.she should face the same liability as someone that was dui ! no damn phone call, text or finding your phone is worth someones health or life.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nothing better for me than a DW and Pottz response side by side…


----------



## pottz

> I agree, but it could be difficult to prove, the cell phone goes away in under a second, alcohol stick around for a little while longer. What needs to be done is cracking down on not usinng turn signals, it seems every person I see failing to signal when legally required is on the phone. That would be quite a bit easier to enforce and a dash cam on a patrol car could serve as irrefutable evidence. The penalty needs to be substantial!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


funny here in socal people will use turn signals when their in a turn only lane but not when really needed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It is in the law here in WA. Touching the phone with more than 1 finger to answer or operate the map is illegal. So is drinking coffee or a soft drink. They did finally put a guy in jail that had 19 DUIs and had been driving without a license since the 90s. You will get a fine if you have assets and can pay. If you claim poverty or drug addiction laws are pretty well nulled and voided. Crimes of necessity preying on the working people rather than working or to support addiction are legal.

On other criminal activities we have hit a new low ;-(( Auburn Teen Abducted at Gunpoint by Fellow Teens. Press release: Auburn PD responded to an abduction in the 1200 Block of SE 312th ST around 2:00 pm on Monday.
During the abduction, a group of juveniles took a 15-year-old by gunpoint to a known location, where video later showed that they assaulted him, and took his clothes and cell phone. The victim was able to escape and was chased for a short time by the suspects before they returned to their car and left the scene.
Officers quickly located the suspect vehicle and saw several subjects flee. However, at this time probable cause was not determined. However, [probable cause] would soon be established and a K9 track began. Soon after the K9 track started, around 2:48 pm, APD located and arrested two female suspects. Three suspects have yet to be found.

APD is still very early on the investigation, and they are working on confirming the identities of the other three suspects.

A Facebook discussion indicated this group had broken into homes and assaulted other teens. Our county executive is working to address the juvenile incarceration rate. He is working to close the youth detention center. Hope that works out better than releasing all the adult criminals who are doing daily shootings now.

https://www.q13fox.com/news/king-county-executive-releases-blueprint-to-remove-youth-detention-center-by-2025


----------



## pottz

> Nothing better for me than a DW than a Pottz response side by side…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> funny here in socal people will use turn signals when their in a turn only lane but not when really needed.
> 
> - pottz


My Ford Ranger has a lane-keeping assist and if you switch lanes without using the turn signal you get a slight warning vibration. I find that even on an empty road I use the turn signal to avoid the vibration. Good training to use the turn signal anytime changing lanes…

*I am pro using those turn signals…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> +1 Ron
> 
> - sras
> 
> +2 my BIL was rear ended by a woman on the freeway who dropped her phone and was hunting for it and hit him at freeway speed while he was stopped.that was a couple months ago and he s having a lot of pain and mobility issues.she should face the same liability as someone that was dui ! no damn phone call, text or finding your phone is worth someones health or life.
> 
> - pottz


 What about managers who injure and kill in higher volumes? The news just reported there were 500 rounds of live ammo in the Rust movie site!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> funny here in socal people will use turn signals when their in a turn only lane but not when really needed.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My Ford Ranger has a lane-keeping assist and if you switch lanes without using the turn signal you get a slight warning vibration. I find that even on an empty road I use the turn signal to avoid the vibration. Good training to use the turn signal anytime changing lanes…
> 
> *I am pro using those turn signals…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


What vibrates?


----------



## moke

I arrested a gentleman once, and we were enroute to the county jail. I stopped at a stop light at a large and busy intersection in another town I was passing through. I was in an unmarked car, but in uniform. I sat there for about a minute or two and a young lady ran rear ended me. Not injuring me, or my passenger, or so he said…..but messed up my unmarked that had maybe 5K miles on it. I got out, and and checked on my prisoner, and started to walk up to her car, when the car behind her opened their doors and two uniformed officers got out and met us. They too, were in an unmarked. The girl, said she was so "hosed"....I had a feeling that she was texting so I demanded her phone, and directed her to open it to the texting section. Sure enough the time stamp showed she was texting. To hit a Police car is bigger deal, paperwork wise…..I called for Sheriffs car to come and get my prisoner and proceeded to do all the reports, Take the photos etc. They wrote her two citations, failure to maintain control and texting while driving. At the time, Texting was a secondary citation, in other words you could not stop someone for it, but if it accompanied another violation, could be cited. This qualified. The prisoner, who was a famous local idiot, was laughing and telling her that she was screwed…etc etc as he was being transferred. About 1/2 hour into the paperwork, the young ladies Dad showed up, announced he was a lawyer, and demanded multiple items, reports and etc. We told they were not done and he could send a request to both our PD's at a later date. To say he was furious was an understatement.
He looked at me and said, sir you have a tiger by the tail…..We had all heard stuff like that many times….so blew him off. 
Fast forward a month or so, we were informed that the prisoner was seriously injured…..his neck, he could not work…actually I never knew him to work, but anyway a motion had been filed to sue. I had been sued a few times before, so I wasn't too worried. And ke=new he was famous for stuff like this. Fast forward another few months, I got a supeona, as a witness at the accident where the citations were written. Guess who the attorney was? Actually, it was his partner, but he was at the table with his daughter. They said the search of her phone was illegal, since I was not the investigating, nor the issuing officer and her tickets were thrown out. Fast forward again, I received a supeona to testify at a deposition for the injured prisoner…...guess who the attorney was? This time the city attorney ripped the Dad attorney a new one in the hall, saying that he would make sure that the City filed suit against the girl for causing the injury, rather than me not protecting my prisoner. He dropped the suit and signed a form not to take further action.

About a year before I retired, the law had been changed and was now a primary violation. A young man, in a 55 mph zone on our most northern border of the town, rear ended a car containing a Mom and 4 kids. He was shown to be speeding bhyabojut 15 mph. He never applied the brakes….he was texting his girlfriend telling her he was on his way home. A ten year old girl died and another was flown to a University Hospital. He was charged and convicted of Manslughter, and sentenced to 5 years in prison, which he is still serving, well I think…. So yes I do believe texting is serious and should carry more than a simple fine…...I drive down the interstate that cuts through town, and count the people texting, it disgusts me. We had a Mom that will never be the same, and sisters of that 10 year old that will bear the scars of that incident their entire lives, and a very cute little girl that did not make it to 11…on and on….all because some idiot was speeding and telling someone he's coming…..so senseless and sad….........


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> funny here in socal people will use turn signals when their in a turn only lane but not when really needed.
> 
> - pottz


My Ford Ranger has a lane-keeping assist and if you switch lanes without using the turn signal you get a slight warning vibration. I find that even on an empty road I use the turn signal to avoid the vibration. Good training to use the turn signal anytime changing lanes…

*I am pro using those turn signals…*


> funny here in socal people will use turn signals when their in a turn only lane but not when really needed.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My Ford Ranger has a lane-keeping assist and if you switch lanes without using the turn signal you get a slight warning vibration. I find that even on an empty road I use the turn signal to avoid the vibration. Good training to use the turn signal anytime changing lanes…
> 
> *I am pro using those turn signals…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> What vibrates?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


the steering wheel


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good night all… Moke your story was very moving and informative--


----------



## RichT

> A musical director was having a lot of trouble with one drummer.
> 
> He talked and talked and talked with the drummer, but his performance simply didn't improve.
> 
> Finally, before the whole orchestra, he said, "When a musician just can't handle his instrument and doesn't improve when given help, they take away the instrument, and give him two sticks, and make him a drummer."
> 
> A stage whisper was heard from the percussion section: "And if he can't handle even that, they take away one of his sticks and make him a conductor."
> 
> - corelz125


Reminds me of my old saying from my days working for a defense contractor.

Those who can, do; those who can't, teach; and those who can't teach work in QA.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* I'm sure you have a lot of those ;-(( Nice to see that tiger put in place ;-)) Parents like him are why this country is going to 7734 ;-(( Before cell phones, I saw people reading the newspaper and putting on makeup in the morning on I-5 ;-((

A guy I worked for's son was speeding about 60 in a 45. He was drunk and saw the top traffic light go from red to green over a small hill so he did not slow. There was a car just starting from the red light he hit. I do not remember the details but he was not hurt badly. The boss held a meeting telling us to watch our driving. The insurance was threatening to cut his insurance. We all knew he had his 2 boys' cars on his company insurance policy. ;-))

Sad all the injuries and people killed. Stupidity has serious consequences. Yesterday I believe I found an advantage for neighborhood safety. The perpetrator has nearly 2 acres he has 2 houses on. His gutters are close to 30 feet high next to the concrete wall 7 feet away. No way to put up a ladder safely to clean the gutters. He had one up a couple of years ago to unplug a downspout. He was hugging it about as tight as he could. I couldn't believe he was that stupid!

Yesterday a gutter cleaner he hired asked me if he could put his ladder on my property because there was no room on the perpetrator's property. I told him he could because I wanted him to be safe. I pointed out the wall without any footing and told him next time there will be a trespass fee he will not be able to satisfy! The perpetrator is a general contractor and has done all his own work previously. I am sure he hired the gutter cleaner because he was afraid to do it himself. I will send notice that in the future the trespass fee for setting a ladder on our property is to respect state law, the codes, and safety standards not being a threat to our home, safety, and lives. I'm sure the state and chity fully support his Free-Dumb to destroy his home and kill or injure his family. They don't care if he does those to us. It will cost a small fortune to get a man lift big enough to reach along his house to clean the gutters if he does not correct the propane, fire, and structural code violations. THAT GIANT-MAN LIFT WILL HAVE TO OPERATE UNDER THE POWER LINES! I hate to have this place sold to an unsuspecting young family after I am gone. He has the opportunity to not only injure and kill with the code violations but he will also gain the opportunity to make orphans too ;-(((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A musical director was having a lot of trouble with one drummer.
> 
> He talked and talked and talked with the drummer, but his performance simply didn't improve.
> 
> Finally, before the whole orchestra, he said, "When a musician just can't handle his instrument and doesn't improve when given help, they take away the instrument, and give him two sticks, and make him a drummer."
> 
> A stage whisper was heard from the percussion section: "And if he can't handle even that, they take away one of his sticks and make him a conductor."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Reminds me of my old saying from my days working for a defense contractor.
> 
> Those who can, do; those who can t, teach; and those who can t teach work in QA.
> 
> - Rich


I experienced the same thing in contracting. Those who couldn't were project managers and estimators.

One guy I knew bid and got a job for a large contractor. He got it for material only, no labor ;-)) Half price. They told him he better put on his tools and go out there and get that job done. He work on it for a week or two and had had enough of that. He quit.

He went to work for another electrical contractor as an estimator. He bid the controls on One Union Square for $125K. My bid was 250K. The operations manager called me and told me he wanted me to do the job but my price was a little too high ;-)) I wasn't interested and he said you can't tell me all these other contractors are losing money on our jobs. I told him I didn't know about their costs or efficiency, but I know what my costs are.

A fitter on the job told me they went through 3 foremen before they found one who could do control work. I knew they would eventually figure it out. They had 85 floors to practice on ;-)) The fitter told me how many guys they had there. The material costs were the same as mine. I figured they spent about 300K doing that job.

I ran into that estimator on another job a few months later. He told he wished I had got that job. I told him I would have if he hadn't undercut my price so friggin bad ;-)) He didn't think that was a bit funny ;-))

I probably did not want that job for my price. It was one of the first I heard of managed by a totally incompetent college manager without any construction experience. They stopped the freight elevator on every other floor. Everyone had to carry all their materials up one or down one. All the subs had to schedule moving their materials up into the job site between 10 PM and 6 AM. The management demanded a rough-in inspection with approval for cover on walls they had not framed yet! Later those idiots made such asinine demands, I just ignored them. There was no point in discussing their impossible schedules.

One job they were in a hurry to get an AC unit going for the surgery area in an existing hospital. After I had the controls ready to start it nothing happened for several weeks as summer heated up. I asked what the delay was? I was told they were trying to decide if the AC unit would beat its way through the roof into the surgery rooms ;-)) They started them near the end of summer and they stayed on the roof. Lucky break, eh? ;-))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> funny here in socal people will use turn signals when their in a turn only lane but not when really needed.
> - pottz


*Cheeze*... you guys should learn the functionality of a vehicles instrumentation…

Indicator are to let other drivers know that after your turn, where you were, before the turn.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, cool, 55 with a slight rain. 71 later and rain.
Finish the cane today. Ship it off tomorrow to the Sister-in-law in Oklahoma.

Have a great day.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Wet, bit cooler with winds, kinda crappy.


----------



## bandit571

50 Partly sunny degrees outside…and no roofing crew…again…..Burning daylight…

Waiting on the Boss to decide what she wants to do for today….


----------



## moke

Hey Duckster…
Ryobi just announced a pack out/systainer style system…..you in?


----------



## pottz

> funny here in socal people will use turn signals when their in a turn only lane but not when really needed.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My Ford Ranger has a lane-keeping assist and if you switch lanes without using the turn signal you get a slight warning vibration. I find that even on an empty road I use the turn signal to avoid the vibration. Good training to use the turn signal anytime changing lanes…
> 
> *I am pro using those turn signals…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


mine too but you can turn it off.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Yes, you can turn it off, but in my case, I use it as a behavior conditioning tool… practice, practice practice…


----------



## DevinT

> I agree, but it could be difficult to prove, the cell phone goes away in under a second, alcohol stick around for a little while longer. What needs to be done is cracking down on not usinng turn signals, it seems every person I see failing to signal when legally required is on the phone. That would be quite a bit easier to enforce and a dash cam on a patrol car could serve as irrefutable evidence. The penalty needs to be substantial!
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> funny here in socal people will use turn signals when their in a turn only lane but not when really needed.
> 
> - pottz


Because in SoCal (where I grew up), turn signals give away valuable information. You have to guard that information with your life and only share it at the last minute, otherwise people will use it against you. LoL


----------



## pottz

> I agree, but it could be difficult to prove, the cell phone goes away in under a second, alcohol stick around for a little while longer. What needs to be done is cracking down on not usinng turn signals, it seems every person I see failing to signal when legally required is on the phone. That would be quite a bit easier to enforce and a dash cam on a patrol car could serve as irrefutable evidence. The penalty needs to be substantial!
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> funny here in socal people will use turn signals when their in a turn only lane but not when really needed.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Because in SoCal (where I grew up), turn signals give away valuable information. You have to guard that information with your life and only share it at the last minute, otherwise people will use it against you. LoL
> 
> - DevinT


exactly dev you signal and they speed up to cut you off,i mean heaven forbid your polite and let someone get ahead of you.


----------



## pottz




----------



## moke

> - pottz


Pottzy, when did you have ur portrait made? I like what you have done with ur teeth! LOL

Now that is funny!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Moke = ROFLMAO


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I agree, but it could be difficult to prove, the cell phone goes away in under a second, alcohol stick around for a little while longer. What needs to be done is cracking down on not usinng turn signals, it seems every person I see failing to signal when legally required is on the phone. That would be quite a bit easier to enforce and a dash cam on a patrol car could serve as irrefutable evidence. The penalty needs to be substantial!
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> funny here in socal people will use turn signals when their in a turn only lane but not when really needed.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Because in SoCal (where I grew up), turn signals give away valuable information. You have to guard that information with your life and only share it at the last minute, otherwise people will use it against you. LoL
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> exactly dev you signal and they speed up to cut you off,i mean heaven forbid your polite and let someone get ahead of you.
> 
> - pottz


The idiots like to "park" beside a semi to block it in on the freeway. LB said if they do not pay any attention to the turn signals, give a quick sift to the steering wheel. When the dolly trailer responds with a wobble it means either pass or back off because the truck is coming into that lane.

One night crossing Snoqualmie Pass there was very little traffic. An idiot decided to park by my fifth wheel. His headlights were in my rearview mirror for miles. If I sped up he did too. Slow down he did too. I came to a slight downhill and hit the accelerator. That diesel responded ;-) I got far enough ahead to move over in front of him ;-) His headlights were out of my rearview mirror ;-) He stayed back there flipping his headlights back and forth for miles ;-))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Moke, +1 ;-))))


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> Pottzy, when did you have ur portrait made? I like what you have done with ur teeth! LOL
> 
> Now that is funny!
> 
> - moke


that was right after getting my hair cut.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

LOL


----------



## moke

U r a good sport Pottzy…..


----------



## corelz125

Pretty funny Pottz. Have you tried it in yohr office yet?


----------



## pottz

> Pretty funny Pottz. Have you tried it in yohr office yet?
> 
> - corelz125


oh hell no,there all young millenials…..or worse!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> U r a good sport Pottzy…..
> 
> - moke


hell the chimp looks better than me-lol. why the hell do you think i use the beagle as my avatar ?

ps-your gonna owe me mike?


----------



## pottz

just in from the back yard,all the patio furniture is still scattered around the yard.so i was sitting in a chair watching the sun filtered through my neighbors orange tree.time 4:40pm temp is 78, 35 humidity.sipping a pinot grigio,thats a wine for you corn dog beer boys ! cant beat socal living guys.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Hey Duckster…
> Ryobi just announced a pack out/systainer style system…..you in?
> 
> - moke


Nothing against a *tool-in-a-tainer*, but I won't just buy one ('tainer) for the sake of it… even if for a dedicated purpose (hmm, maybe)... and I have most *Ryobi*'s that I want to buy… unless it's one of their newbies that is *"nice to have but not needed"*,








anything to make *SWMBO*'s life easier and keep me out of the garden… 'cept to nourish the *lemon tree*.



> - pottz
> 
> Pottzy, when did you have ur portrait made? I like what you have done with ur teeth! LOL
> 
> Now that is funny!
> 
> - moke
> 
> that was right after getting my hair cut.
> 
> - pottz


Was that a *C19* lockup* self-*cut?... can't believe *Wendy* could be that cruel, even for an April 1st. joke!


----------



## pottz

> Hey Duckster…
> Ryobi just announced a pack out/systainer style system…..you in?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Nothing against a *tool-in-a-tainer*, but I won t just buy one ( tainer) for the sake of it… even if for a dedicated purpose (hmm, maybe)... and I have most *Ryobi* s that I want to buy… unless it s one of their newbies that is *"nice to have but not needed"*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything to make *SWMBO* s life easier and keep me out of the garden… cept to nourish the *lemon tree*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottzy, when did you have ur portrait made? I like what you have done with ur teeth! LOL
> 
> Now that is funny!
> 
> - moke
> 
> that was right after getting my hair cut.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Was that a *C19* lockup* self-*cut?... can t believe *Wendy* could be that cruel, even for an April 1st. joke!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


ya gotta do what a stupid monkey needs to do ducks ? hey their makin fun of me buddy,you gonna back me up ?


----------



## corelz125

A blonde had just totaled her car in a horrific accident. Miraculously, she managed to pry herself from the wreckage without a scratch and was applying fresh lipstick when the state trooper arrived.

"My God!" the trooper gasped. "Your car looks like an accordion that was stomped on by an elephant. Are you OK ma'am?"

"Yes, officer, I'm just fine." the blonde chirped.

"Well, how in the world did this happen?" the officer asked as he surveyed the wrecked car.

"Officer, it was the strangest thing!" the blonde began. I was driving along this road when from out of nowhere this TREE pops up in front of me. So I swerved to the right, and there was another tree! I swerved to the left and there was ANOTHER tree! I served to the right and there was another tree! I swerved to the left and there was…"

"Uh, ma'am?", the officer said, cutting her off, "There isn't a tree on this road for 30 miles. That was your air freshener swinging back and forth."


----------



## pottz

> A blonde had just totaled her car in a horrific accident. Miraculously, she managed to pry herself from the wreckage without a scratch and was applying fresh lipstick when the state trooper arrived.
> 
> "My God!" the trooper gasped. "Your car looks like an accordion that was stomped on by an elephant. Are you OK ma'am?"
> 
> "Yes, officer, I'm just fine." the blonde chirped.
> 
> "Well, how in the world did this happen?" the officer asked as he surveyed the wrecked car.
> 
> "Officer, it was the strangest thing!" the blonde began. I was driving along this road when from out of nowhere this TREE pops up in front of me. So I swerved to the right, and there was another tree! I swerved to the left and there was ANOTHER tree! I served to the right and there was another tree! I swerved to the left and there was…"
> 
> "Uh, ma'am?", the officer said, cutting her off, "There isn't a tree on this road for 30 miles. That was your air freshener swinging back and forth."
> 
> - corelz125


*LMAO!!!!*


----------



## corelz125




----------



## corelz125




----------



## pottz

> - corelz125


hell im not retired yet but i sure as hell enjoy it myself !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- are you watching the Thurs night Football game? Stadium lights are interment… any insight?


----------



## pottz

> Top Max- are you watching the Thurs night Football game? Stadium lights are interment… any insight?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


interment ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- are you watching the Thurs night Football game? Stadium lights are interment… any insight?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I don't watch much football. What are the lights doing?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey Duckster…
> Ryobi just announced a pack out/systainer style system…..you in?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Nothing against a *tool-in-a-tainer*, but I won t just buy one ( tainer) for the sake of it… even if for a dedicated purpose (hmm, maybe)... and I have most *Ryobi* s that I want to buy… unless it s one of their newbies that is *"nice to have but not needed"*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


What is that supposed to be? Rototiller? ;-)))


----------



## pottz

> Hey Duckster…
> Ryobi just announced a pack out/systainer style system…..you in?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Nothing against a *tool-in-a-tainer*, but I won t just buy one ( tainer) for the sake of it… even if for a dedicated purpose (hmm, maybe)... and I have most *Ryobi* s that I want to buy… unless it s one of their newbies that is *"nice to have but not needed"*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> What is that supposed to be? Rototiller? ;-)))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


bob get in the car,dont ask questions and hopefully ill get us outta here ok ?


----------



## 987Ron

Time to call it a day…..nite all


----------



## RichT

I bought this mesquite slab a few months ago to use for a table top that's going to be a gift to my son. I finally got around to resawing it and doing some epoxy work on it. It's pretty dramatic, but not as dramatic as the photo makes it appear. The final table top will be 13 1/4 by 42. The oddball width is due to my selection of 9" undermount Grass drawer slides which pretty much dictate the interior dimensions.

It's not finished, I just wiped it with some paint thinner to get an idea of how it will look once I get the Osmo Polyx on there. I'm also making it a break-down piece using the domino connectors.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I bought this mesquite slab a few months ago to use for a table top that s going to be a gift to my son. I finally got around to resawing it and doing some epoxy work on it. It s pretty dramatic, but not as dramatic as the photo makes it appear. The final table top will be 13 1/4 by 42. The oddball width is due to my selection of 9" undermount Grass drawer slides which pretty much dictate the interior dimensions.
> 
> It s not finished, I just wiped it with some paint thinner to get an idea of how it will look once I get the Osmo Polyx on there. I m also making it a break-down piece using the domino connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Man that looks good!!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> I bought this mesquite slab a few months ago to use for a table top that s going to be a gift to my son. I finally got around to resawing it and doing some epoxy work on it. It s pretty dramatic, but not as dramatic as the photo makes it appear. The final table top will be 13 1/4 by 42. The oddball width is due to my selection of 9" undermount Grass drawer slides which pretty much dictate the interior dimensions.
> 
> It s not finished, I just wiped it with some paint thinner to get an idea of how it will look once I get the Osmo Polyx on there. I m also making it a break-down piece using the domino connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


thats freakin crazy good man.but the osmo? for me im goin maloof oil all the way,4-6 coats ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I bought this mesquite slab a few months ago to use for a table top that s going to be a gift to my son. I finally got around to resawing it and doing some epoxy work on it. It s pretty dramatic, but not as dramatic as the photo makes it appear. The final table top will be 13 1/4 by 42. The oddball width is due to my selection of 9" undermount Grass drawer slides which pretty much dictate the interior dimensions.
> 
> It s not finished, I just wiped it with some paint thinner to get an idea of how it will look once I get the Osmo Polyx on there. I m also making it a break-down piece using the domino connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Wild crazy tabletop for sure. I'm sure he will like it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A blonde had just totaled her car in a horrific accident. Miraculously, she managed to pry herself from the wreckage without a scratch and was applying fresh lipstick when the state trooper arrived.
> 
> "My God!" the trooper gasped. "Your car looks like an accordion that was stomped on by an elephant. Are you OK ma'am?"
> 
> "Yes, officer, I'm just fine." the blonde chirped.
> 
> "Well, how in the world did this happen?" the officer asked as he surveyed the wrecked car.
> 
> "Officer, it was the strangest thing!" the blonde began. I was driving along this road when from out of nowhere this TREE pops up in front of me. So I swerved to the right, and there was another tree! I swerved to the left and there was ANOTHER tree! I served to the right and there was another tree! I swerved to the left and there was…"
> 
> "Uh, ma'am?", the officer said, cutting her off, "There isn't a tree on this road for 30 miles. That was your air freshener swinging back and forth."
> 
> - corelz125


Normal day ;-)) ;-))

Edit: Looks like this post wins the poker hand for today - 3 of a kind - 666 ;-)

Edit2: bandit won wiht 4 of a kind 5 days ago - 4444 ;-0


----------



## pottz

> A blonde had just totaled her car in a horrific accident. Miraculously, she managed to pry herself from the wreckage without a scratch and was applying fresh lipstick when the state trooper arrived.
> 
> "My God!" the trooper gasped. "Your car looks like an accordion that was stomped on by an elephant. Are you OK ma'am?"
> 
> "Yes, officer, I'm just fine." the blonde chirped.
> 
> "Well, how in the world did this happen?" the officer asked as he surveyed the wrecked car.
> 
> "Officer, it was the strangest thing!" the blonde began. I was driving along this road when from out of nowhere this TREE pops up in front of me. So I swerved to the right, and there was another tree! I swerved to the left and there was ANOTHER tree! I served to the right and there was another tree! I swerved to the left and there was…"
> 
> "Uh, ma'am?", the officer said, cutting her off, "There isn't a tree on this road for 30 miles. That was your air freshener swinging back and forth."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Normal day ;-)) ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


probably happens in LA daily ?


----------



## corelz125

That's some grain pattern there Rich


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A blonde had just totaled her car in a horrific accident. Miraculously, she managed to pry herself from the wreckage without a scratch and was applying fresh lipstick when the state trooper arrived.
> 
> "My God!" the trooper gasped. "Your car looks like an accordion that was stomped on by an elephant. Are you OK ma'am?"
> 
> "Yes, officer, I'm just fine." the blonde chirped.
> 
> "Well, how in the world did this happen?" the officer asked as he surveyed the wrecked car.
> 
> "Officer, it was the strangest thing!" the blonde began. I was driving along this road when from out of nowhere this TREE pops up in front of me. So I swerved to the right, and there was another tree! I swerved to the left and there was ANOTHER tree! I served to the right and there was another tree! I swerved to the left and there was…"
> 
> "Uh, ma'am?", the officer said, cutting her off, "There isn't a tree on this road for 30 miles. That was your air freshener swinging back and forth."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Normal day ;-)) ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> probably happens in LA daily ?
> 
> - pottz


How many blondes do you have?


----------



## moke

> U r a good sport Pottzy…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> hell the chimp looks better than me-lol. why the hell do you think i use the beagle as my avatar ?
> 
> ps-your gonna owe me mike?
> 
> - pottz


I always expect reciprocation… thats the fun!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A serial arsonist burned another church in Tacoma last night. They actually put the b*$t*rd in jail! I doubt they keep him for more than a few days under WA law. The legislature has been promoting crime for years. The news said tonight a county councilman wants to address violent crimes and residential burglary with some kind of block watch law this winter. I suppose they will further restrict police response in areas without an active block watch. I don't know what the point of block watch is. Police are not allowed to stop crime. Citizens stopping it will have serious liability in civil court. That may be the intent to provide billable hours for attorneys and settlement income to support drug addiction.


----------



## moke

> Hey Duckster…
> Ryobi just announced a pack out/systainer style system…..you in?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Nothing against a *tool-in-a-tainer*, but I won t just buy one ( tainer) for the sake of it… even if for a dedicated purpose (hmm, maybe)... and I have most *Ryobi* s that I want to buy… unless it s one of their newbies that is *"nice to have but not needed"*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything to make *SWMBO* s life easier and keep me out of the garden… cept to nourish the *lemon tree*.
> 
> - pottz


Ive looked at that "Loper" Is it any good? 18 or 36v


----------



## pottz

> U r a good sport Pottzy…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> hell the chimp looks better than me-lol. why the hell do you think i use the beagle as my avatar ?
> 
> ps-your gonna owe me mike?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I always expect reciprocation… thats the fun!
> 
> - moke


lol !!!! good then we can play bud!


----------



## pottz

> Hey Duckster…
> Ryobi just announced a pack out/systainer style system…..you in?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Nothing against a *tool-in-a-tainer*, but I won t just buy one ( tainer) for the sake of it… even if for a dedicated purpose (hmm, maybe)... and I have most *Ryobi* s that I want to buy… unless it s one of their newbies that is *"nice to have but not needed"*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything to make *SWMBO* s life easier and keep me out of the garden… cept to nourish the *lemon tree*.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Ive looked at that "Loper" Is it any good? 18 or 36v
> 
> - moke


the"loper" what the hell is that mike ?


----------



## moke

tree trimmer…lops off limbs,,,..the cutter is in the left side. Right below the cutter is an extension right to lengthen it.
More than 225 tools…get on board!!! looks to be 18v, but Aus. tools differ slightly from the US.


----------



## pottz

> tree trimmer…lops off limbs,,,..the cutter is in the left side. Right below the cutter is an extension right to lengthen it.
> More than 225 tools…get on board!!! looks to be 18v, but Aus. tools differ slightly from the US.
> 
> - moke


get on board ? oh hell this is where i get off this marry go round !!!!!! mike i only play with big boy toys these days ? ill leave the "toys" to you and the duck !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> tree trimmer…lops off limbs,,,..the cutter is in the left side. Right below the cutter is an extension right to lengthen it.
> More than 225 tools…get on board!!! looks to be 18v, but Aus. tools differ slightly from the US.
> 
> - moke


Azzies might have 50 hz DC ;-)) Looks like a chainsaw on a stick would be better?


----------



## moke

> tree trimmer…lops off limbs,,,..the cutter is in the left side. Right below the cutter is an extension right to lengthen it.
> More than 225 tools…get on board!!! looks to be 18v, but Aus. tools differ slightly from the US.
> 
> - moke
> 
> get on board ? oh hell this is where i get off this marry go round !!!!!! mike i only play with big boy toys these days ? ill leave the "toys" to you and the duck !
> 
> - pottz


Socal folks have someone else do their yardwork? When you get tired of messing with gas operated tools that wont start because of varnished carburetors or fouled plugs…..send me a PM. I left that world 6 years ago after I could not get my chainsaw started, and then my blower wouldn't start in the same day…..I don't need any more frustration.
I do still have a gas lawn tractor, large snowblower ( which you don't need) and a generator. That's it. I have lots of cordless battery driven tools.


----------



## pottz

> tree trimmer…lops off limbs,,,..the cutter is in the left side. Right below the cutter is an extension right to lengthen it.
> More than 225 tools…get on board!!! looks to be 18v, but Aus. tools differ slightly from the US.
> 
> - moke
> 
> get on board ? oh hell this is where i get off this marry go round !!!!!! mike i only play with big boy toys these days ? ill leave the "toys" to you and the duck !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Socal folks have someone else do their yardwork? When you get tired of messing with gas operated tools that wont start because of varnished carburetors or fouled plugs…..send me a PM. I left that world 6 years ago after I could not get my chainsaw started, and then my blower wouldn t start in the same day…..I don t need any more frustration.
> I do still have a gas lawn tractor, large snowblower ( which you don t need) and a generator. That it.
> 
> - moke


socal folks !!!!! hey bud i do have a mow and blow guy but the "real" gardening is still done by yours truly! he doesn't touch my plants,period !!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Pottz* If they can 3D print a house, you could have saved yourself a lot of work 3D printing the tile on the patio ;-)
https://www.ecmag.com/section/your-business/added-dimensions-emergent-3d-printing-technology-layers-new-path


----------



## moke

I typed a long reply and my computer lost it….too tired to retype…..nite


----------



## RichT

> thats freakin crazy good man.but the osmo? for me im goin maloof oil all the way,4-6 coats ?
> 
> - pottz


I've been enamored with Osmo lately. Pretty amazing stuff. Give some a try on some scrap and I think you may like it.


----------



## RichT

> That s some grain pattern there Rich
> 
> - corelz125


Like I said, the photo exaggerated it, but it's a pretty piece of wood.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I typed a long reply and my computer lost it….too tired to retype…..nite
> 
> - moke


nite, nite, sleep tite. That is why I type in Word. It is autosaved frequently. Always the opportunity to go back to the manually saved version.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Long day at work chasing several wiring problems. Enough for me .


----------



## Peteybadboy

A lot to catch up on.

Went to the ER w Chest pains.(I thought it was gas pains, but it would not go away w Gas-x) Doc said we think you had a heart attack. We can get you in the Cath lab now check you out fix a bloc etc. I said lets go.

Turns out to be broken heart syndrome. Not a heart attack. Rough 36 hrs for my wife. This can be fixed with BP meds. Stress related. Selling my home? Building a new one? Putting my name in to be on the board of the golf course? I have no idea what caused the stress.

Can't play golf for a week. I can walk a tread mill. exorcise is good.

Be thankful for what you have. Life reminds you things can get out of hand quickly.

P.S I use my turn signals all the time.


----------



## corelz125

Broken heart syndrome? Just high blood pressure?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Best to you Petey…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Hey Duckster…
> Ryobi just announced a pack out/systainer style system…..you in?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Nothing against a *tool-in-a-tainer*, but I won t just buy one ( tainer) for the sake of it… even if for a dedicated purpose (hmm, maybe)... and I have most *Ryobi* s that I want to buy… unless it s one of their newbies that is *"nice to have but not needed"*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything to make *SWMBO* s life easier and keep me out of the garden… cept to nourish the *lemon tree*.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Ive looked at that "Loper" Is it any good? 18 or 36v
> 
> - moke
> 
> the"loper" what the hell is that mike ?
> 
> - pottz


Actually *Topa*, it's a *Rabii*'s *puberty cigar cutter*... slow methodical cut rather than a quick snip.

*Mokey*, 18V skin… didn't have a 36V version and it would be a tad too heavy for close up work. With the length, it is ideal to get controlled access into the tightly packed branches without making an entire mess. Has a capacity of 32mm which it goes through like butter. Personally I like the pole saw and my latest *Milwaukee one handed chain saw*, however, it's much safer when in the hands of *SWMBO*, though I keep my dangle well hidden… you realy have to try super hard, hard, hard to chop off a finger while the "chain" saws even smell of danger… must be the scented oil.


----------



## DS

> That s some grain pattern there Rich
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Like I said, the photo exaggerated it, but it s a pretty piece of wood.
> 
> - Rich


A case of not seeing the tree for the forest? That's some gorgeous mesquite.
The table will be nice.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Up and that is about all. Coffee may get me going.

Rich, I really like the mesquite. Chopped up a lot of mesquite and such early in my life. Worked on a survey crew back in the late 50s as a kid. In those days line of sight was necessary, so chop a sight line. W. Texas, N. Mexico. Seems a few rattlesnakes under some of those clusters. The wood is great.

Off to mail the cane to the Sister-in-Law. I only turned the shaft, purchased the handle. 


















Made a few others some time ago, never thought I would be using any of them….use the Alligator handled one on occassion. Bought the handles (lazy on my part) and only turned the shafts. Walnut, Laminated Cherry, Purple Heart. Brass handles make a cane a good weapon if needed.


----------



## pottz

> Best to you Petey…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1 glad your ok, just take it easy.


----------



## pottz

nice looking canes ron.


----------



## pottz

> thats freakin crazy good man.but the osmo? for me im goin maloof oil all the way,4-6 coats ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ve been enamored with Osmo lately. Pretty amazing stuff. Give some a try on some scrap and I think you may like it.
> 
> - Rich


ive thought about giving it a try.ive tried rubio mono but did not like that finish at all.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Petey, take it easy.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Turns out to be broken heart syndrome. Not a heart attack. Rough 36 hrs for my wife. This can be fixed with BP meds. Stress related. Selling my home? Building a new one? Putting my name in to be on the board of the golf course? I have no idea what caused the stress.
> 
> Can t play golf for a week. I can walk a tread mill. exorcise is good.
> 
> Be thankful for what you have. Life reminds you things can get out of hand quickly.
> 
> P.S I use my turn signals all the time.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Wow, hope everything pans out ok for you. I know when we put our OH house on the market to move to SC, then actaully executing the move, it was quite stressful.

If golf is generating stress, you're doing it wrong or too sober.


----------



## moke

> Hey Duckster…
> Ryobi just announced a pack out/systainer style system…..you in?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Nothing against a *tool-in-a-tainer*, but I won t just buy one ( tainer) for the sake of it… even if for a dedicated purpose (hmm, maybe)... and I have most *Ryobi* s that I want to buy… unless it s one of their newbies that is *"nice to have but not needed"*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything to make *SWMBO* s life easier and keep me out of the garden… cept to nourish the *lemon tree*.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Ive looked at that "Loper" Is it any good? 18 or 36v
> 
> - moke
> 
> the"loper" what the hell is that mike ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Actually *Topa*, it s a *Rabii* s *puberty cigar cutter*... slow methodical cut rather than a quick snip.
> 
> *Mokey*, 18V skin… didn t have a 36V version and it would be a tad too heavy for close up work. With the length, it is ideal to get controlled access into the tightly packed branches without making an entire mess. Has a capacity of 32mm which it goes through like butter. Personally I like the pole saw and my latest *Milwaukee one handed chain saw*, however, it s much safer when in the hands of *SWMBO*, though I keep my dangle well hidden… you realy have to try super hard, hard, hard to chop off a finger while the "chain" saws even smell of danger… must be the scented oil.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Awesome! I will have to have one…..have 5 trees, and somebody always needs trimming. I have the pole saw and even two extra poles, from the extended hedge trimmer. They are 40v. But they are overkill for small branches. I have 40 edger, two grass trimmer ( one fixed with a chopper head), chain saw, a self propelled mower, small snow blower ( you ba$tard$ don't get to play with snow) back pack blower, powerwasher, and handheld blower all 40v. All work very well. I had a 16" mower that was an exercise in walking,....I bought it to trim with. I have lots of concrete and lots of grass….I use them a lot, I have never been disappointed by my "TOYS".
The chainsaw is not great to do an entire tree with, and the powerwasher is only 1700 psi, but both very convenient to use for smaller jobs. I hate it when you have gas powered toys and they won't start. I still have a lawn tractor, big snowblower, powerwasher, 14' chainsaw, and generator in gas. Big snowblowers don't always get the drive all that clean, so where we walk I clean it up with the ryobi. I have 170' of driveway, two sidewalks, and a 30×50 apron to a garage, and two patios. Snowblowing can be a big job.

Topa; Typing in word is a good idea!!!

Petey, sorry to hear about your heart. My wife used to be the nurse in the Cath lab….that was 30 years ago, since then she has gotten a Masters and is now an admin, but lots of our friends are still in the Heart Ward. It was depressing…we were always having friends with heart issues….now with Hippa laws, she keeps that all to herself. They have made so many improvements…glad your issue was a easily treatable.

Ron, you did a nice job on the canes….


----------



## GR8HUNTER

I GOTTA HAVE THIS LOL :<)))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Cane looks good *Ron*.

Sorry to hear about broken heart syndrome *Petey.* An anxiety med was the cause of my shoulder injury. Incoordination is a rare side effect. The Topamax Disaster was a rare side effect too documented by the Germans a decade before the Master of Malpractice refused to consider his overdose could be the cause. Rare side effect trauma may be genetic. I thought my dad had Alzheimer's when he could not remember who mom was. She told me it was a rare side effect of the anesthesia used in his knee replacement surgery. The nurse's association did the research to document it. She was a well-known RN having been head nurse that established 2 departments at the local hospital. When she made an appointment to tell the doctor's company, she said they all sat there starring at their laptops. No one said a word. That drug is no longer used.

I have a 120-volt pole saw. Battery operated would never accomplish enough trimming to get our 5th wheel into the tree farm. Most roof damage on RVs is from tree branches. We park the 5er in that clear spot on the map. The map is a bit deceptive. Cline Road and the Cowlitz River are about 250 feet below. The slope is about 75°, maybe steeper ;-)) We travel about 2 miles on a logging road coming up from Old Barn Road. Most of it is maintained by the association. I only have to prune and clear downfalls off of about a quarter-mile. 
https://www.google.com/maps/place/Randle,+WA+98377/@46.523442,-121.9289916,296m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x5496cf96b4d79c09:0x136cc84c3d640fe4!8m2!3d46.535335!4d-121.9572497

*GR8HUNTER* Definitely hi-tech ;-))


----------



## DS

> I GOTTA HAVE THIS LOL :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Clearly, one end is left handed and the other end is right handed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Health Professionals Object to Repealing King County Bike Helmet Law This is the epitome of law enforcement here in WA. More non-minority violations of all laws are needed to balance the enforcement stats if law and order are to be restored.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Seattle's Oddities and Curiosities Expo for Halloween weekend has been canceled. Apparently, pay-per-view autopsy is below ********************tatle's low standards.


----------



## 987Ron

Does anyone do their job properly and correctly anymore?

Took the cane to UPS to package and ship. First person quoted $30.00 then she got a call on the phone, 2nd UPS person then said it was $43.56 when questioned a 3rd person said $38. Took the cane and left. $13.56 at post office. Noticed a bump bump in the back of the Explorer. Tire ship had not fully cranked up the spare, into its recess, loose so bump, tightened it up all ok. Had purchased 2 tires and installation.
Wife took the old Labrador to vet with a stomach problem, tech gave her the wrong meds and food to take home. 
All in one day. 
Nap time, escape from the idiots.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Ron, WOW!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I GOTTA HAVE THIS LOL :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Clearly, one end is left handed and the other end is right handed.
> 
> - DS


LOL


----------



## Peteybadboy

Thanks guys for the nice thoughts.

Ron, I dread someone makes a mistake and it costs me. Lot's of people mailing it in out there. I have my instincts about focused people. BTW the cane is very cool. I use the P.O. to ship. The pack and ship rip you off. Speaking of incompetents' my first f150 I go to pick up and ask the sales guy where is the spare and tools. He had no idea, the manager came out. no idea. Me? I would know that , and how it worked on competing trucks.

Stress something to be aware of. I did not know I had any. Not working since 2007 I think I'm out of practice for stress.

Looking at "In Reach Racks" for garage storage of lumber. Any thoughts?

Only missed a day or two, but good to be back.

Corlez Takosubo is the technical name. From severe emotional or physical stress causes it. Have no idea where it came from. I think selling and moving is the issue.

Good to know this. Now I will work to get healthy and "fix" the problem.

I had a lot of people worried about me. Nice to get that feed back.

Pottz, Gunny, DW, Moke - I will take it easy, and follow Dr.s direction

Tomorrow is another day


----------



## moke

Petey, My Dr says everytime that ur body is a temple….it's the only one u have….really? heard that my whole life…I have used the Amusement park theory vs the temple thing…..I am now going to a gym, but it is a ways back…maybe the Dr was right.

I told you my wife was a heart nurse. We used to get invited to the Cardiologist xmas parties….he was cool, he was a customer of my store/studio, too. I did disgust him one time. He literally told me I had gained some weight, it was not much….maybe 10 12 lbs… and to work on that. Then he went into what I should not eat for my heart and cholesterol. I told him that the Drs change their minds every year of what is good for you and not, and I was just on next years list….he inquired what was on my list, and I said candy bars and cigarettes…...he was not impressed. Later on, I had a plate of snacky things, he walked by, looked at what I had, and took it from me. To date I have never had heart issues….


----------



## 987Ron

Petey, keep the stress down…..how I am not sure when it comes to personal levels. Its all mental and attitude. Hard to change and not care but some things can just be tossed aside

Favorite quote on my desk: "There is not a shred of scientific evidence that life is serious!" author unknown to me.

Have a batch of wooden pencils, no paint or writing. Going to laser some of the kid's names on them. Give away.
Was looking for something neat to put on them, but not long. Like Tim's Magic Pencil or Jane's word maker. Maybe Mason on one side and Ideas become words on the other side. The fonts will have to be 1/8" high. Wood is cedar. Experimenting to do. Thoughts?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Awesome! I will have to have one…..


While talking about chaisaws… My new *MIlwaukee* 's (it's the







for one handed trimming) parent company owns *Ryobi*... look out for the green version if/when it may become available.

For all those that may whinge that so many tools/variety is an overkill… well bloody well try to do a *full triathlon*... all on *foot*!

You gotta upgrade the ride-on "lawn tractor" to *'lectric*... preferably the *Zero-Turn*... though more expensive (with a *SWMBO* complaint price tag attached… just quote price of shoes and "little" black dresses), it doesn't remind me of those geriatric *mobile aids* we dodge down the supermarket aisles… they're a *buzz* (pun intended) to scare the *bjesus* out of *pedirstariyuns* that dare to walk on your nature strip as you *silently "scream"* past them on the *zero turn*....


> I GOTTA HAVE THIS LOL :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Clearly, one end is left handed and the other end is right handed.
> - DS


How *stupid* (not the "handed" aspect)! They should make both ends the same and if you buy one of each, you don't have to speculate which end to use!


----------



## pottz

> Petey, My Dr says everytime that ur body is a temple….it s the only one u have….really? heard that my whole life…I have used the Amusement park theory vs the temple thing…..I am now going to a gym, but it is a ways back…maybe the Dr was right.
> 
> I told you my wife was a heart nurse. We used to get invited to the Cardiologist xmas parties….he was cool, he was a customer of my store/studio, too. I did disgust him one time. He literally told me I had gained some weight, it was not much….maybe 10 12 lbs… and to work on that. Then he went into what I should not eat for my heart and cholesterol. I told him that the Drs change their minds every year of what is good for you and not, and I was just on next years list….he inquired what was on my list, and I said candy bars and cigarettes…...he was not impressed. Later on, I had a plate of snacky things, he walked by, looked at what I had, and took it from me. To date I have never had heart issues….
> 
> - moke


and you'll probably live to 90+. hell i saw a list of what not to eat and live longer.one was hot dogs.tell that to betty white, she eats em everyday and she's almost a 100 and looks great.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... one was hot dogs.tell that to betty white, she eats em everyday and she s almost a 100 and looks great.
> - pottz


Yeah, but the *dogs* only last till the *next* dinner plate!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I GOTTA HAVE THIS LOL :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Clearly, one end is left handed and the other end is right handed.
> - DS
> 
> How *stupid* (not the "handed" aspect)! They should make both ends the same and if you buy one of each, you don t have to speculate which end to use!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


One end is bigger. It will be obvious when you use the wrong end ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Catch up Friday… * I just finished the week with Emotionally learning disabled HS students- they were new to me but I was able to complete the assignment with success. Now on to my friends…

*Ron-* the canes look fantastic.

*Petey-* a lot of people have diseases of the heart and I am sure that you will look into it. Keep us updated. An aside the Queen of England was given rest instructions…* "Queen advised to rest for two weeks and will cancel official visits after hospital stay"*

*Rich-* how much would that beautiful slab sell for?

*Pottz-* you are not forgotten… are you up for some west coast time zone banter? Starting to see more and more "waffle cooking" ideas…


----------



## DevinT

> A blonde had just totaled her car in a horrific accident. Miraculously, she managed to pry herself from the wreckage without a scratch and was applying fresh lipstick when the state trooper arrived.
> 
> "My God!" the trooper gasped. "Your car looks like an accordion that was stomped on by an elephant. Are you OK ma'am?"
> 
> "Yes, officer, I'm just fine." the blonde chirped.
> 
> "Well, how in the world did this happen?" the officer asked as he surveyed the wrecked car.
> 
> "Officer, it was the strangest thing!" the blonde began. I was driving along this road when from out of nowhere this TREE pops up in front of me. So I swerved to the right, and there was another tree! I swerved to the left and there was ANOTHER tree! I served to the right and there was another tree! I swerved to the left and there was…"
> 
> "Uh, ma'am?", the officer said, cutting her off, "There isn't a tree on this road for 30 miles. That was your air freshener swinging back and forth."
> 
> - corelz125


I read that one allowed to the room and the whole room was cracking up. That's a good one. Even the blondes were laughing.


----------



## DevinT

> - corelz125


How true.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Petey, My Dr says everytime that ur body is a temple….it s the only one u have….really? heard that my whole life…I have used the Amusement park theory vs the temple thing…..I am now going to a gym, but it is a ways back…maybe the Dr was right.

I told you my wife was a heart nurse. We used to get invited to the Cardiologist xmas parties….he was cool, he was a customer of my store/studio, too. I did disgust him one time. He literally told me I had gained some weight, it was not much….maybe 10 12 lbs… and to work on that. Then he went into what I should not eat for my heart and cholesterol. I told him that the Drs change their minds every year of what is good for you and not, and I was just on next years list….he inquired what was on my list, and I said candy bars and cigarettes…...he was not impressed. Later on, I had a plate of snacky things, he walked by, looked at what I had, and took it from me. To date I have never had heart issues….

- moke
[/QUOTE]
When I was OD on Topamax I lost 15% of my body weight in a few months. When I took myself off, it came back. In order to get the migraine under control, I needed to get the pain level down to a level I could tell differences. An anesthesiologist put me on a narcotic. I gained over 60 pounds in a couple of years. Eventually, I discovered the triggers and got it under control with occasional migraines. I expected the weight gain would go away since the loss came back. Only about 10 pounds went away. It has taken several years to get down close to where I was.

Doctors saw to go to the emergency room if a migraine lasts more than 3 days. Not sure what I was supposed to do. It started June 2, 2000, and I finally saw some relief in February of 2009.


----------



## pottz

> *Catch up Friday… * I just finished the week with Emotionally learning disabled HS students- they were new to me but I was able to complete the assignment with success. Now on to my friends…
> 
> *Ron-* the canes look fantastic.
> 
> *Petey-* a lot of people have diseases of the heart and I am sure that you will look into it. Keep us updated. An aside the Queen of England was given rest instructions…* "Queen advised to rest for two weeks and will cancel official visits after hospital stay"*
> 
> *Rich-* how much would that beautiful slab sell for?
> 
> *Pottz-* you are not forgotten… are you up for some west coast time zone banter? Starting to see more and more "waffle cooking" ideas…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im here now but probably gonna sign off early tonight,got one day to finish up the tile job ! speaking of waffles we went to carls jr tonight,swmbo didn't feel like cooking,and i see they have a chicken sandwich made with waffles instead of buns.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Peace out Pottz- waffles are the new thing…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - corelz125
> 
> How true.
> 
> - DevinT


*On the other hand, from experience, the salad comes first…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Petey, keep the stress down…..how I am not sure when it comes to personal levels. Its all mental and attitude. Hard to change and not care but some things can just be tossed aside
> 
> Favorite quote on my desk: "There is not a shred of scientific evidence that life is serious!" author unknown to me.
> 
> - 987Ron


I believe that was true in the 20th century. If you want to stay alive in the 21st century, you had better take it seriously. There was a person hiding behind a brick column in front of a grocery store here a few days ago in the middle of the afternoon. She was caught in the crossfire of a shootout. The news just said Isis is a terrorist threat in shopping malls in Virginia. I figured we would be dealing with them here when Afghanistan was abandoned. It didn't take long for that to happen. Gotta wonder how many sleeper cells we have with the border wide open ;-((

Of course, management is practicing Boeing Fatal Flaw Myopic Financial Focus policies ignoring safety to generate shareholder dividends and management bonuses. That death toll continues to rise ;-(( Here I hope they rename the chity Backus after a large earthquake to remind everyone why Auburn was destroyed. The mayor focused on greed and a former "Boeing financial leader" is backing us up into 19th-century safety standards when most cities were destroyed at least once by fire. Fire is the largest secondary concern in earthquakes. In the 1906 San Francisco earthquake fire destroyed 5 times more than the earthquake destroyed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Favorite quote on my desk: * "There is not a shred of scientific evidence that life is serious!" * author unknown to me.
> 
> - 987Ron


DEATH I was delayed for 30 minutes detouring around a deadly car accident after school… yes life is serious….


----------



## sras

I worked on a framing option for the patio today. Need to create a cavity for the wind screens. I figured it would take around 2 hours. 4 1/2 hours later it was done. I'm not currently planning on doing the other 23 of them. I probably could get it down to 1 -1 1/2 hours each. The pros will probably only take half that (or less).

Feeling better these days. I think I just overdid it (too little sleep, too much physical effort, too much wine)

*Bob* - I read a history book on the 1906 quake (The Earth Shook, The Sky Burned). Fascinating story.


----------



## sras

> DEATH I was delayed for 30 minutes detouring around a deadly car accident after school… yes life is serious….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I missed the "driving while texting" conversation. I am just as concerned with these massive touch screen control consoles in today's cars. None of them promote keeping your attention on the road.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Two sisters were running a ranch they inherited from their parents. One was blonde and the other was a brunette. They needed to find a bull for the ranch. They had limited funds. They decided the brunette would go shopping for a bull. If she found one, she would telegraph the blonde to come for the bull in the truck.

The blonde shopped and shopped. She finally found one. She went to telegraph the blonde but she only had enough money for one word. She told the operator to telegraph the word "comfortable." He asked, "Comfortable?" What is that supposed to mean? The brunette told him, "By the time my sister sounds out that word she will know to *come fer the bull*."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DEATH I was delayed for 30 minutes detouring around a deadly car accident after school… yes life is serious….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I missed the "driving while texting" conversation. I am just as concerned with these massive touch screen control consoles in today s cars. None of them promote keeping your attention on the road.
> 
> - sras


*Yes Steve, life is precious, and IMO the touch screen and others… your eyes are off the road…*


----------



## pottz

> I worked on a framing option for the patio today. Need to create a cavity for the wind screens. I figured it would take around 2 hours. 4 1/2 hours later it was done. I m not currently planning on doing the other 23 of them. I probably could get it down to 1 -1 1/2 hours each. The pros will probably only take half that (or less).
> 
> Feeling better these days. I think I just overdid it (too little sleep, too much physical effort, too much wine)
> 
> *Bob* - I read a history book on the 1906 quake (The Earth Shook, The Sky Burned). Fascinating story.
> 
> - sras


i know what your talking about,totally over did it last week so ive spent the whole week recovering.skin is growing back on the finger tips,back is back to normal,but left hand is still very weak,no strength yet.getting to bed early tonight.


----------



## pottz

> Two sisters were running a ranch they inherited from their parents. One was blonde and the other was a brunette. They needed to find a bull for the ranch. They had limited funds. They decided the brunette would go shopping for a bull. If she found one, she would telegraph the blonde to come for the bull in the truck.
> 
> The blonde shopped and shopped. She finally found one. She went to telegraph the blonde but she only had enough money for one word. She told the operator to telegraph the word "comfortable." He asked, "Comfortable?" What is that supposed to mean? The brunette told him, "By the time my sister sounds out that word she will know to *come fer the bull*."
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


good one,corelz will be proud !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I worked on a framing option for the patio today. Need to create a cavity for the wind screens. I figured it would take around 2 hours. 4 1/2 hours later it was done. I m not currently planning on doing the other 23 of them. I probably could get it down to 1 -1 1/2 hours each. The pros will probably only take half that (or less).
> 
> Feeling better these days. I think I just overdid it (too little sleep, too much physical effort, too much wine)
> 
> Bob - I read a history book on the 1906 quake (The Earth Shook, The Sky Burned). Fascinating story.
> 
> - sras


After the six months of shoulder recovery, I wonder if I will ever recover? ;-(( Longways down from putting 100 pounds overhead with one hand to thinking 25 pounds are heavy with both ;-((

I expect to see that here in the Cascadia Subduction Zone earthquake ;-(( In 1964 during the 9.2 magnitude earthquake, a small liquefaction zone looks to be mostly Earthquake Park now, about a square mile. In 1964 the ground opened up and swallowed 4 people. One survived but lost a limb. None of the others' bodies were recovered. The chity is in the middle of the 70,000 square mile destruction zone. The Cascadia is expected to be the biggest ever recorded on modern equipment. If not it is expected to be in the top 3. To do that it will be over 9.1. ;-( The largest ever was the Valdivia Earthquake at 9.5.

The chity is in the middle of the Green and White River valleys. The topsoil down there is 20 feet deep, some of the deepest in the world. It must be at least 400 square miles. The mayor said they did not have any retirement centers but they knew if they could lure one, others would follow. They now have several without any pilings driven below them. Why would anyone lure the most vulnerable citizens into a liquefaction zone?

That increasing framing efficiency reminds me of the first job I had when I started business. It was adding digital controls to the HVAC units in an aircraft hangar at Being Field. The contract was for half the building. I bid the dozen units at standard labor rates. I believe they were about a day's work each. After 3 or 4, I was doing 2 a day ;-) The first change was to double the contract adding the last 12 ;-)) They decided to add more features. I bid those at standard labor rates. After a couple, efficiency was good ;-) After a few of those changes and the engineers seeing my performance, the last few they told the control company to have me do them for time and material, they did not want any more bids at standard labor rates ;-)) ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DEATH I was delayed for 30 minutes detouring around a deadly car accident after school… yes life is serious….
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I missed the "driving while texting" conversation. I am just as concerned with these massive touch screen control consoles in today s cars. None of them promote keeping your attention on the road.
> 
> - sras


I have noticed that in SWMBO's car. Tuning the radio with half a dozen pushbuttons and a selector switch between AM and FM was a lot safer than the convoluted touchscreen ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Two sisters were running a ranch they inherited from their parents. One was blonde and the other was a brunette. They needed to find a bull for the ranch. They had limited funds. They decided the brunette would go shopping for a bull. If she found one, she would telegraph the blonde to come for the bull in the truck.
> 
> The blonde shopped and shopped. She finally found one. She went to telegraph the blonde but she only had enough money for one word. She told the operator to telegraph the word "comfortable." He asked, "Comfortable?" What is that supposed to mean? The brunette told him, "By the time my sister sounds out that word she will know to *come fer the bull*."
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> good one,corelz will be proud !
> 
> - pottz


He has thousands. I just happened to remember one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - corelz125
> 
> How true.
> 
> - DevinT


Nearly every good story starts with "Hold my beer!" ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i know what your talking about,totally over did it last week so ive spent the whole week recovering.skin is growing back on the finger tips,back is back to normal,but left hand is still very weak,no strength yet.getting to bed early tonight.
> 
> - pottz


 I remember one summer bucking hay I got 33 blisters on my hands. Wearing leather gloves were so uncomfortable and I could pick up the bales with the strings between the blisters without them ;-((


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nearly every good story starts with "Hold my beer!" ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Or with, it seemed like a good idea at the time. LOL


----------



## bandit571

Well….looks like my knee will NOT be the only thing heading for "Rehab"....









A Box came via UPS today, weighing at 32.8 pounds….7 hand planes….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The ********************tatle area just dropped to a whole new level. Couple of miles south of here a car prowler is carrying a gun in his hand.

https://ring.com/share/e92ec64d-e5d9-4df9-b7dd-8168625376f7

Left-wing Progressive Whackos definitely need to get their heads out of where the sun can never shine ;-((


----------



## pottz

well im done boys off to bed.gotta finish the last bit of grouting tomorrow and put this project to bed.


----------



## RichT

> I read that one allowed to the room and the whole room was cracking up. That s a good one. Even the blondes were laughing.
> 
> - DevinT


You read it allowed? Of course they were laughing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Insanity: Gunshots interrupt press conference on crime held by St. Louis, Kansas City mayors

https://www.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/gunshots-interrupt-press-conference-on-crime-held-by-st-louis-kansas-city-mayors/article_458a87d9-b18a-597d-b525-4561b9e2d668.html?utm_source=stltoday.com&utm_campaign=%2Fnewsletter-templates%2Fbreaking&utm_medium=PostUp&utm_content=6751042ba6d86ab9de004dffd4379389f454813a

Meanwhile in Corona Crazier Yet: US Fire Administration reported a 53 yo fireman responded to a Covid patient on Aug 29th. He died from Covid complications on Sept 2!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... (too little *sleep*, too much *physical effort*, too much *wine*)...
> - sras


To sumarise…


maybe..
probably
*Blaspheming Philistine!!!*... *Impossible*, no such thing!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... so ive spent the whole week recovering.skin is growing back on the finger tips…
> - pottz


Does that mean if a *Jewish* lad rested a whole week after his *bar mitzvah*, it'll grow back? 


> I have noticed that in SWMBO s car. Tuning the radio with half a dozen pushbuttons and a selector switch between AM and FM was a lot safer than the convoluted touchscreen ;-(
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Can't confirm that as we both can't fit onto the broom.


> ... A Box came via UPS today, weighing at 32.8 pounds….*7 hand* planes….
> - bandit571


And that's why I use *'lectric tools*, can't even handle a manual plane with my *2 hands*.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Duckie* The mayor rides the broom. She is the one who accommodates greed ignoring propane, fire, and structural codes. If you ignore safety at that level, you have to be willing to kill. How much more wicked could she be?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all:

Way too early, but I slept well. Dawg against my leg about 1000 degrees.

Think I will clean my shop up, and get organized. Maybe look into getting epe for a table my wife wants me to make for the outside dining of our new place. Could be a road trip or a delivery.

However the sliders need to be cleaned…...

I have this nice excuse "don't lift anything over 10 lbs w my right hand". Where the cath went in.

Anybody making anything?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Watching Tour golf in Bermuda. So I will tell you my golfing in Bermuda story.

Our wives where in front of us. I'm on a par 4 275 yards away (short as par 4s go) My 3 other friends teed off. I was waiting for our wives to clear the green. Three locals now get to the tee. They say you should hit. I said I'm waiting for our wives to clear. One guys says you can't reach.

Oh yeah - watch this. I drove the green. They could not even look at me or say nice shot.

That was pretty cool.


----------



## 987Ron

> Watching Tour golf in Bermuda. So I will tell you my golfing in Bermuda story.
> 
> Our wives where in front of us. I m on a par 4 275 yards away (short as par 4s go) My 3 other friends teed off. I was waiting for our wives to clear the green. Three locals now get to the tee. They say you should hit. I said I m waiting for our wives to clear. One guys says you can t reach.
> 
> Oh yeah - watch this. I drove the green. They could not even look at me or say nice shot.
> 
> That was pretty cool.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Wind blows pretty good in the islands, now downwind I might have done that also. Against the breeze never.


----------



## 987Ron

Up and about. Breakfast done, more coffee. Older Lab 13 is not doing well. Been to the vet but not much help.

The P-cars battery is dead. Battery is in the front trunk, the hood release is electronic, dead battery it does not work. Alternate is a pull out on the fuse panel in the drivers footwell, attach a 12 volt source to it and it should pop the hood. Done it before. This time it does not work…why ????. Only other way, remove left front tire, remove or loosen splash guard in the fender well, find a cable and pull. Porsche short coming as far as i am concerned. Last two batteries failed due to internal defects. Expensive battery but both under warranty. Will see about this one. Not a Porsche battery but from local part stores.

So shop time is again diverted.

Chicken and waffles is a standard Southern thing. Even have restaurants that just do that and variations. Never been in one. Waffles for the bun on a sandwich, how would it stay together? Eat it with a fork?

Time to go play mechanic. Get dirty, skin a knuckle, get the back aching, curse some? Love my cars.

later


----------



## adot45

Is there an aux. power outlet….formerly called a cigarette lighter? I've plugged trickle chargers in them before.


----------



## Knockonit

> I agree, but it could be difficult to prove, the cell phone goes away in under a second, alcohol stick around for a little while longer. What needs to be done is cracking down on not usinng turn signals, it seems every person I see failing to signal when legally required is on the phone. That would be quite a bit easier to enforce and a dash cam on a patrol car could serve as irrefutable evidence. The penalty needs to be substantial!
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> funny here in socal people will use turn signals when their in a turn only lane but not when really needed.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Because in SoCal (where I grew up), turn signals give away valuable information. You have to guard that information with your life and only share it at the last minute, otherwise people will use it against you. LoL
> 
> - DevinT


haha, i live in phoenix, Az, and when i go places folks say the drivers in Arizona are wacky, problem is, there is no Az drivers they are all from somewhere else, very few real Arizonans around, i count myself as one, and yeah, the neophytes bring their bullshiate with them including their politics. guess they wanna fubar the new place like they did the old one. ugh. 
and spelling, i'm the worst, lol, too late to change me spots for sure
happy saturday
rj in az


----------



## corelz125

Ron it hasn't been that long since the last time you had that problem. I don't use auto zone batteries any more. They used to be decent now they're junk.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

The reason batteries don't last now is because they are required to reuse x% of recycled materials.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….not sure which is worst….the view out the windows, or…the view in the Bathroom Mirror….Grandpa Munster ( IF he could show in a mirror) would look better….

Pills for 1st Breakfast….will see what there is for 2nd Breakfast…..


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron is was down wind.

Did a little shop organization. Going out for round 2


----------



## 987Ron

> Is there an aux. power outlet….formerly called a cigarette lighter? I ve plugged trickle chargers in them before.
> 
> - adot45


There are two, one is not powered when the key is off. The other can take a trickle charger but that did not release the latch, may try a larger power source but do not want to fry some wiring. It is not made for more than a cig. lighter normally does.

Found the wire, pulled but would not budge, source says pull like hell. Will try again. This hood release is a ccommn complain with Porsche Boxster and Cayman owners.


----------



## adot45

Well, sorry, worth a try…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz*- we are starting to get an AZ following here at the Garage- welcome RJ in AZ. You have to say we are sure one heck of nice guys here in AZ. Myself, Rich, DS and now RJ anybody else from AZ?

*Ron* too bad about the bad happenings in the last 2 days you are in my prayers.

*Petey*- as for making things- resting up from work last week and I will or need to finish up on the military patch design- not sure laser or 3d CNC or maybe both.










Here are some Christmas ideas to give me some inspiration…
https://www.xmasclock.com/


----------



## 987Ron

The hood is open, my superior mechanical ability won or lucked out. Battery is out and on a charger, will have to have it tested. Fender splash guard replaced, some cursing. Those little connectors used in body work are not fun. Tire back on all okay, now just the battery to deal with. And clean up. I deserve a beer later.

DW Like the Christmas ideas.

Petey; Once drove a golf ball nearly 350 yds. with a 3 wood. Oklahoma, July, very dry clayish fairways in those days without irrigation. Oklahoma City summer breeze, 35-40 mph. Hit it and watch it roll bounce and roll on and on. Like hitting one on an airport runway with the wind. Now coming back into the wind was a different matter.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, that is big.

Colorado down hill (High alt) 330 w a 3 wood. I am now at sea level with wet fairways (no roll) 250 is a big one. Most 215 - 230.

DW Christmas stuff is nice.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

You know what's coming? I have a plan…..


----------



## sras

242 to go


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Michigan State won over Michigan* that was pleasant for me to watch. I really don't pay much attention anymore but it is a home state rivalry. My preferred team won * [:>}*

*World series* whatever happened to people including school kids not talking about it? Yet the kids are talking about *Squid Games* I don't and won't watch it- yet I find social norms very interesting.

*LeeRoy* a song for you… "Mr. Grinch with lyrics"...





*Ps. [:>}*


----------



## Peteybadboy

The world series is interesting this year. If Atlanta wins the commissioner will hand out the trophy. If in Atlanta there will be a lot of boos because he impulsively moved the all star game out. Hurting Georgia. (Election laws passed there)

Leeroy lurking I like it!


----------



## Peteybadboy

The world series is interesting this year. If Atlanta wins the commissioner will hand out the trophy. If in Atlanta there will be a lot of boos because he impulsively moved the all star game out. Hurting George.

Leeroy lurking I like it!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Leeroy lurking I like it!*
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz-* please take note that is a Vulture not a Buzzard…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*LMAO :<)))))))))*


----------



## 987Ron

> *Pottz-* please take note that is a Vulture not a Buzzard…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Are you sure it is not a Condor????


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> *Leeroy lurking I like it!*
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW, your attitude is showing, you really need to let it go.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Watching Tour golf in Bermuda. So I will tell you my golfing in Bermuda story.
> 
> Our wives where in front of us. I m on a par 4 275 yards away (short as par 4s go) My 3 other friends teed off. I was waiting for our wives to clear the green. Three locals now get to the tee. They say you should hit. I said I m waiting for our wives to clear. One guys says you can t reach.
> 
> Oh yeah - watch this. I drove the green. They could not even look at me or say nice shot.
> 
> That was pretty cool.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Narcisissm at its finest , eh? ;-))

Anyone thinking about getting into the cottage industry of car prowling, here is the attachment one of the guys on Nextdoor pointed out that armed prowler probably had. https://www.opticsplanet.com/fab-defense-picatinny-mounted-glass-breaker-for-handguns.html Handgun with that attachment is killing 2 birds with one stone, eh? (pun intended)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *LMAO :<)))))))))*
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## moke

Iowa got crushed today…embarassing, for a team that was supposed to be number 2 at one time.

Congrats to Mich St fans today…great win!

Ron Congrats on getting the hood open…..things like that are frustrating


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The reason batteries don t last now is because they are required to reuse x% of recycled materials.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That looks like a downward spiral ;-( Shorter battery life begets more recycling causing even shorter battery life.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good deal Ron. Seems like they would correct that flaw if they cared about customers, but it probably generates a lot of long Yankee Green in service departments, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You know what s coming? I have a plan…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


My money is on Tuesday for the 15K


----------



## pottz

> You know what s coming? I have a plan…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


if ya cant beat em join em.lets party LRM ! 15 is a big one.


----------



## pottz

> *Leeroy lurking I like it!*
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> DW, your attitude is showing, you really need to let it go.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


i agree,lets end the fued and move forward.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

8 or 10 shots were fired at a house a couple of miles north of us at 830 last night. Officer only found 3. One came through the kitchen window missing the man by 18 inches. If the perps only hit the house 3 times, it is not as dangerous as I thought here, eh?


----------



## pottz

well finally finished all the grouting,gonna give it a good cleaning to remove all the grout haze then let it dry out all week and seal next weekend.i was looking for a quiet evening to rest but a friend kind invited herself over.she seems to like my free wine ! she did bring a bottle,once !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> DW, your attitude is showing, you really need to let it go.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> *i agree,lets end the fued and move forward.*
> 
> - pottz


Pottz take note both previous posts had a smile at the end no feud never was. There is always room up on the perch…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I just ordered my new waffle maker coming in November…*



















Reviews forthcoming…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well finally finished all the grouting,gonna give it a good cleaning to remove all the grout haze then let it dry out all week and seal next weekend*.i was looking for a quiet evening to rest but a friend kind invited herself over.she seems to like my free wine ! she did bring a bottle,once !!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


*Hmmm… was the female friend accompanied by anyone? *


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> 8 or *10 shots* were fired at a house a couple of miles north of us at 830 last night. Officer only *found 3*....
> - TopamaxSurvivor


It's the *other 7* I'd be worried about if I was a neighbour and I'd be worried if I was you if they made their escape *south*!.


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> DW, your attitude is showing, you really need to let it go.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> *i agree,lets end the fued and move forward.*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Pottz take note both previous posts had a smile at the end no feud never was. There is always room up on the perch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


no need dw leeroy and i have come to an understanding,i think ? we can all celebrate the big 15 as a group.


----------



## pottz

> well finally finished all the grouting,gonna give it a good cleaning to remove all the grout haze then let it dry out all week and seal next weekend*.i was looking for a quiet evening to rest but a friend kind invited herself over.she seems to like my free wine ! she did bring a bottle,once !!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Hmmm… was the female friend accompanied by anyone? *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no she just gets bored and decides were the ones she wants to spend the evening with.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> *I just ordered my new waffle maker coming in November…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reviews forthcoming…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


LOOKS VERY YUMMY :<))))))))


----------



## 987Ron

Boomer Sooner….

This ole man is going to be achy this pm after enjoying the P-car…....more sore n the am.

Getting really cool out, Duke is invigorated by it. He does wear a fur coat.

DW they may be good but waffle omelettes I'll pass. Waffles with creamery butter, maple syrup and a side of sausage or ham now that to me is more to my idea of waffles. Stuck in my ways.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*VERY NICE :<)))))*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 8 or *10 shots* were fired at a house a couple of miles north of us at 830 last night. Officer only *found 3*....
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> It s the *other 7* I d be worried about if I was a neighbour and I d be worried if I was you if they made their escape *south*!.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


He abandoned the white Ford PU a couple of miles SW of here. Looks just like mine ;-( Different license # ;-))

A couple of weeks ago there were two armed carjackings midafternoon in downtown Auburn. Cops got one of them about a mile NW of here. The other fled this direction but they did not say in a vehicle or on foot. It was garbage night moving the cans out to the street for pickup. Definitely time to make extra preparations.

The Left Wing Wackos definitely accomplished their goals last year with the 6 square *C*apitol *H*ill *O*rganized *P*rotest and following up handcuffing the police in the legislative session.


----------



## 987Ron

> *VERY NICE :<)))))*
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Does the brakes and cornering match the acceleration?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> *VERY NICE :<)))))*
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Does the brakes and cornering match the acceleration?
> 
> - 987Ron


hell no thats why its fun to drive LOL :<)))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *I just ordered my new waffle maker coming in November…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reviews forthcoming…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yummy, yummy says my tummy ;-) R U bringing the waffle iron to the patio for breakfast tomorrow?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

No waffle iron until Nov. 5th Believe it or not there is a shortage…


----------



## pottz

> *VERY NICE :<)))))*
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Does the brakes and cornering match the acceleration?
> 
> - 987Ron


doesn't do much for me,just not a car guy.the only car that i wish i could afford would be a 34 ford coupe,candy apple red.hot rodded all the way.problem is a real steel body cheeried out would be 100k+.even a kit car done right is 80k+. ill just dream ?


----------



## pottz

> No waffle iron until Nov. 5th Believe it or not there is a shortage…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw there is a shortage of pretty much everything right now.in LA harbor there is probably 140 + ships waiting to unload with hundreds or thousands containers each. get in line!


----------



## corelz125

Sell some of those bridge city and festools and that 34 Ford is in the driveway.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz you have been rather nice to me lately,-*

*Which one do you want me to buy for you?*

*#1*









*#2*


----------



## moke

Its almost November and my wife tells me we have to put away the patio stuff….we have a lot. She also told me that she took off Monday from work. This telling me, that I am going to be rode hard and pu away wet. Anybody have a spare couch for a couple of days?

Duck…will travel…..have wine


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Its almost November and my wife tells me we have to put away the patio stuff….we have a lot. She also told me that she took off Monday from work. This telling me, that I am going to be rode hard and pu away wet. Anybody have a spare couch for a couple of days?
> 
> - moke


Funny, especially since I read your life stories. Dude if you have that fully equipped 5-star shop and dogs and are married life is good. May I suggest- If things get too much tell her that you want to take her out to lunch for her off day.


----------



## moke

hey good idea!!! My wife is awesome, but she is a real worker…...she is hard to keep up with!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey good idea!!! My wife is awesome, but she is a real worker…...she is hard to keep up with!
> 
> - moke


Does she crack the whip?


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz you have been rather nice to me lately,-*
> 
> *Which one do you want me to buy for you?*
> 
> *#1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the first one .just let me know when it it will arrive,thanks daddy!!!!!!


----------



## pottz

> Its almost November and my wife tells me we have to put away the patio stuff….we have a lot. She also told me that she took off Monday from work. This telling me, that I am going to be rode hard and pu away wet. Anybody have a spare couch for a couple of days?
> 
> Duck…will travel…..have wine
> 
> - moke


simple bud move to socal.we never put away our patio furniture !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

What U.S. President helped save football as we know it?


----------



## pottz

our friend brought a good bottle of wine,long gone,now on the third bottle!!!!! i may be back,but maybe noooooot!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> our friend brought a good bottle of wine,long gone,now on the third bottle!!!!! i may be back,*but maybe noooooot!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


Really, with DW being active? sleep tight, bud…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> What U.S. President helped save football as we know it?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That site wants too much info… *The better question "Why are they exempt from the antitrust laws?"

Radovich v. National Football League*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radovich_v._National_Football_League


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> our friend brought a good bottle of wine,long gone,now on the third bottle!!!!! i may be back,*but maybe noooooot!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Really, with DW being active? sleep tight, bud…..
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


You have long necks, no wino ;-))))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> our friend brought a good bottle of wine,long gone,now on the third bottle!!!!! i may be back,*but maybe noooooot!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Really, with DW being active? sleep tight, bud…..
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> You have long necks, no wino ;-))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


The mystery question is that Pottz, a married man is on his 3rd bottle of vino, with the female visitor. It should be a good breakfast story…


----------



## pottz

> our friend brought a good bottle of wine,long gone,now on the third bottle!!!!! i may be back,*but maybe noooooot!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Really, with DW being active? sleep tight, bud…..
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> You have long necks, no wino ;-))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> The mystery question is that Pottz, a married man is on his 3rd bottle of vino, with the female visitor. It should be a good breakfast story…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


dont you wanna know ? well you wont!!!! havin a good time !


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









Hmmm…









Oh, I forgot…you wanted RED..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'll settle for yellow ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> our friend brought a good bottle of wine,long gone,now on the third bottle!!!!! i may be back,*but maybe noooooot!!!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Really, with DW being active? sleep tight, bud…..
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> You have long necks, no wino ;-))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> The mystery question is that Pottz, a married man is on his 3rd bottle of vino, with the female visitor. It should be a good breakfast story…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Some people are trustworthy ;-)) They might be hard to find, but there are,


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa Nixon

No golf today. I can only ride in the cart. I hope to putt some too.

Next up order some Epe for out door table wife just added end tables to that request. (2500$ and you get free shipping) don't think I need that much. Road trip may be the thing, I kinda want to hand pick anyway. (if they let me)

Will finish the next table with drawers - similar to my last one first.

Shop clean up continues…...


----------



## 987Ron

Up and about, sore from the garage floor yesterday but okay. Coffee will help. Do plan on some shop time, clean up abit and lazer a Rota (Roman Tic Tac Toe Game) game board design on a piece of slate and maybe also on a unknown stone slab. Christmas gift for the Latin instructor Grandson-in-law to be. (Grandson-in-law is that a word or phrase ????) Turn the game 6 game pieces. 3 dark 3 light colored.

Never had a Hot Rod type car, more interested in sports cars (first 56 Austin Healey 100). Closest I ever came was a 1952 Ford Convertible. Baby Blue with white top, blue and white rolled and pleated upholstery. V8, glass packs of course. Lost it when a man did a left turn on the highway and a head on resulted. Totaled the car, bruised me up pretty good. No seat belts, colapsable steering column, padded dash or overhead, no air bags, 5 mph bumpers, etc. in those days.

Petey: Do new golf balls age, become less responsive with time? Found I have two 12 packs of Bridgestone balls, purchase date was 2013, was going to give as a gift to get rid of them, but are they as good as new ones?

Have a good Halloween, leave the candy for the kids. It is not considered proper to steal your kids or grandkids candy for yourself. Trick or treat for Long Necks or Vino!!!!!.

Later


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> *Pottz you have been rather nice to me lately,-*
> 
> *Which one do you want me to buy for you?*
> 
> *#1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> the first one .just let me know when it it will arrive,thanks daddy!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


since pottz picked the 1st one i willl take the 2nd one buddy :<))))))


----------



## bandit571

Just need to sharpen the iron a bit better,,and this will be heading out….back to where it came from. Have it making shavings, but…not at a "Smoother" level….









1 done…6 to go…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

PLUM CRAZY PURPLE :<)))))


----------



## 987Ron

Yes, I know, crude. insensitive, but still funny.


----------



## pottz

> Yes, I know, crude. insensitive, but still funny.
> 
> - 987Ron


hey laughing at life is better than crying.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Yes, I know, crude. insensitive, but still funny.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> PLUM CRAZY PURPLE :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I thought that you wanted red #2?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> PLUM CRAZY PURPLE :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> I thought that you wanted red #2?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


both please LMAO :<))))))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> pic deleted
> 
> *Yes, I know, crude. insensitive, but still funny.*
> 
> - 987Ron


Dear Garage elder, I don't find it funny but it is creative except when lampooning Baldwin one should take into account the death that he was involved in.

*No offense here, just a thought.*


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Yes, I know, crude. insensitive, but still funny.
> 
> - 987Ron


Does anyone else wonder why a multi billion dollar industry can't figure out how to use fake guns? Surely it can't be that hard.


----------



## 987Ron

DW Did that. No comment other than that.


----------



## 987Ron

Not many kids trick or treating these days, we had one. Only one in the neighborhood. Now that is a statement on our present culture. 
Off to bed. Early morning, off to Augusta GA. wife's retina Dr. appointment 8:15am 1hr. 45 min. drive. 
later.


----------



## corelz125

A busload of politicians were driving down a country road one afternoon, when all of a sudden, the bus ran off the road and crashed into a tree in an old farmer's field.

Seeing what happened, the old farmer went over to investigate. He then proceeded to dig a hole and bury the politicians.

Somehow, some of the politicians survived, and continued to plead for someone to rescue them from beneath the earth.

A few days later, the local sheriff came out, saw the crashed bus, and asked the old farmer, "Were they all dead?"

"Well," The old farmer replied with a thoughtful expression, "some of them said they weren't, but you know how them politicians lie."


----------



## corelz125

After waiting for what seemed like an eternity, the stewardess announces over the intercom that "we're just waiting for the pilots."

The passengers look out the window and see two men, dressed as pilots walking towards the plane.

Both men are using guide dogs and appear to be blind.

There are murmurs among the passengers, and some believe it is a joke.

The men board the plane and go into the cockpit.

More concerned murmurs and uneasy chuckles from the passengers.

The plane taxis normally to the runway and begins it's takeoff.

As passengers look out the window they realize they are nearing the end of the runway.

The entire passenger cabin begins screaming but the plane lifts off just before the end of the runway.

The passengers calm down and chuckle to themselves, at this point believing that they fell for a joke.

In the cockpit, the pilot turns to his copilot and says "you know, one day those people are gonna scream too late and we're all gonna die!"


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> *LeeRoy, you have been rather nice to me lately,-*
> 
> *Which one do you want me to buy for you?*
> 
> *#1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I would like the slightly altered 29' Ford Roadster Please.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*You never know what a "buddy" can do for you…*



> *LeeRoy, you have been rather nice to me lately,-*
> 
> *Which one do you want me to buy for you?*
> 
> *#1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *#2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *I would like the slightly altered 29 Ford Roadster Please.*
> 
> *The video did not copy :>(*
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Since I am not on your buddies list will you settle for this?










Believe it or not $800
https://www.ebay.com/itm/352994613613?chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=352994613613&targetid=1262749492502&device=c&mktype=pla&googleloc=9030041&poi=&campaignid=13918288950&mkgroupid=125246957176&rlsatarget=pla-1262749492502&abcId=9300614&merchantid=6296724&gclid=Cj0KCQjw_fiLBhDOARIsAF4khR1IIeTxzYBlf3lmjamcwbc7_UeHCxsYRLwASwvfCNfxRnnK9z6hHWUaAgiyEALw_wcB


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Thanks anyway DW.

In real life, none of my friends need to have their names on my wall to know they are my friends.
I don't use this site any differently.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Leeroy- copy Stick around with us you have a lot of talent to offer us and others…


----------



## sras

We haven't had much for trick or treaters in the past few years. This year 6 kids show up. We have a couple houses instead of vacant lots. That might be part of the reason.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Since I am not on your buddies list will you settle for this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not $800
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/352994613613?chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=711-117182-37290-0&mkcid=2&itemid=352994613613&targetid=1262749492502&device=c&mktype=pla&googleloc=9030041&poi=&campaignid=13918288950&mkgroupid=125246957176&rlsatarget=pla-1262749492502&abcId=9300614&merchantid=6296724&gclid=Cj0KCQjw_fiLBhDOARIsAF4khR1IIeTxzYBlf3lmjamcwbc7_UeHCxsYRLwASwvfCNfxRnnK9z6hHWUaAgiyEALw_wcB
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Bargain shipping. Only $9.95, LA to here ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We haven t had much for trick or treaters in the past few years. This year 6 kids show up. We have a couple houses instead of vacant lots. That might be part of the reason.
> 
> - sras


We have never had very many. None since the kids grew up. Arterial county road with a blind curve 100 feet south. Too dangerous to cross after dark. Dangerous in daylight too ;-(( The fastest speeder I ever saw here was some kind of sports car doing over 100 mph. The fastest I ever clocked from our property line to the second telephone was a black Mustang doing 72 mph. The first time that sports car went by we were sitting in the yard. I did look up fast enough to see it. 2nd time I caught a glimpse as it disappeared just past the 2nd telephone pole. 3rd time I heard it coming about 5 blocks away. I went to the rod to clock it but my fingers were not fast enough to operate the stopwatch. By the time I pushed to start it disappeared before I could push the push the stop. It had to be over 100 mph in a residential area with a 35 mph secondary arterial speed limit.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Need for liver transplants due to heavy drinking soared during the pandemic, study finds*
https://www.cnn.com/2021/10/26/health/pandemic-drinking-liver-transplants-study/index.html


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Sweden's 'gentle art' of house cleaning before death*
https://www.france24.com/en/live-news/20211030-sweden-s-gentle-art-of-house-cleaning-before-death


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good night all…*


----------



## sras

Final count is 10 kids. That's the most in the last 10 years.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A busload of politicians were driving down a country road one afternoon, when all of a sudden, the bus ran off the road and crashed into a tree in an old farmer's field.
> 
> Seeing what happened, the old farmer went over to investigate. He then proceeded to dig a hole and bury the politicians.
> 
> Somehow, some of the politicians survived, and continued to plead for someone to rescue them from beneath the earth.
> 
> A few days later, the local sheriff came out, saw the crashed bus, and asked the old farmer, "Were they all dead?"
> 
> "Well," The old farmer replied with a thoughtful expression, "some of them said they weren't, but you know how them politicians lie."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Yes, I know, crude. insensitive, but still funny.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Does anyone else wonder why a multi billion dollar industry can't figure out how to use fake guns? Surely it can't be that hard.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Typical Myopic Financial Focus Policy practiced by management today. It was introduced by Wall Street in the 90s. I spoke to a young man in customer service a couple of years ago. He had just finished his MBA. He said it will not change anytime soon, that is what they teach in college now.

In the voter's pamphlet, our mayor claims to have been a Boeing financial leader. Boeing's financial leadership ignoring safety promoting greed, management bonuses, and stock dividends killing 346 is well known. Pacific Gas and Electric started following the policy ignoring safety standards in the 90s. They have killed over 100 in the last 15 years with natural gas and electrical violations in addition to destroying thousands of homes. In 2019 contractors taking down a tower crane here removed the safety pins to speed up disassembly on a Saturday. A gust of wind toppled the crane killing 2 workmen and 2 passersby. Our chity accommodates propane, fire, and propane code violations supported by the fire department. Why would the movie business be concerned with safety? Their fatality rate is much lower than Boeing, PG&E, and the construction industry. Our mayor has a good shot at being the bodybag queen for chities this size in the magnitude 9+ earthquake. There are no criminal prosecutions for managers killing motivated by greed. To get prosecuted the perpetrator needs to kill a small number with a gun or driving under the influence or maybe hit and run.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

Struggling to get my BP under control. Working on it. Making progress on cleaning out the shop. Throwing out stuff. Wife has been a working machine with me a little lame . I should be good to work a little heavier today.

Boys beat the Girls at cards last night. Rare.

Can't play golf but I can practice putting. That is what I am going to do today. As well as treadmill walk.

Have a good one


----------



## 987Ron

up and breakfast for me and the dawg done. coffee needed this am. Finished engraving the rota game board onto an old slate shingle, wanted it to look old and rustic. With my laser took a long time, ran till almost midnight.

Coffee and a book loaded in the car and off to Augusta. 57 now later 75. Nice day except taking wife to Dr.

Be back by noon and maybe some shop time.

happy Nov. 1.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, beautiful here as well. What we think is "cold"

Nov 1. marks the end of Hurricane season!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Australia is opening up- Now I am awaiting an invitation to fly into Churchill to visit the Duck our Mr. Festool/Ryobi…

*Emotional reunions at Sydney Airport as first quarantine-free flight touches down and Australia's international borders open up after 590 days*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10150569/Australians-hug-Sydney-Airport-quarantine-scrapped-international-flights-resume.html


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Have several small projects. Nothing fancy couple boxes to store tools at Mother's place. And of course this work thingie that gets in way of progress.

LOL


----------



## pottz

> We haven t had much for trick or treaters in the past few years. This year 6 kids show up. We have a couple houses instead of vacant lots. That might be part of the reason.
> 
> - sras


not sure how many were out in my neighborhood we just turn the lights off.wife gives candy to our neighbors grandkids but thats all.


----------



## sras

Just got done putting insulation back over the exposed part of the nook. 4 garbage bags of insulation re-installed. Took just under an hour and a half. Now need to recover a bit.


----------



## 987Ron

New battery installed. Everything good. Old one had a dead short internally. 0 volts on tester. Different brand this time, even got a discount.

Earned rest the balance of today.


----------



## splintergroup

Never had any kids show up here, though we are a bit too rural and kids hate to walk.

I always get a chuckle from the creative dog costumes that come out this time of year 8^)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

LOL


----------



## corelz125

This one is for Ron. Oh boy a beagle on a platter.

A Georgia State Trooper pulled a car over on I-95 about two miles south of the Georgia/South Carolina state line.

When the Trooper asked the driver why he was speeding, the driver answered that he was a magician and a juggler and he was on his way to the next city to do a show that night and didn't want to be late.

The Trooper told the driver he was fascinated by juggling, and if the driver would do a little juggling for him that he wouldn't give him a ticket.

The driver told the Trooper that he had sent all of his equipment on ahead and didn't have anything to juggle.

The Trooper told him that he had some flares in the trunk of his patrol car and asked if he could juggle them. The juggler stated that he could, so the Trooper got three flares, lit them and handed them to the juggler.

While the man was doing his juggling act, a car pulled in behind the patrol car.

A drunk good old boy, from S.C., got out and watched the performance briefly. He then went over to the patrol car, opened the rear door and got in. The Trooper observed him doing this and went over to the patrol car, opened the door and asked the drunk what he thought he was doing.

The drunk replied, "You might as well take my behind to jail, 'cause there's no way in hell I can pass that test."


----------



## corelz125

Nice work on those frames Steve


----------



## pottz

> Never had any kids show up here, though we are a bit too rural and kids hate to walk.
> 
> I always get a chuckle from the creative dog costumes that come out this time of year 8^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - splintergroup


LMAO ! i gotta find that for next year,our beagle just wore a simple halloween neck thing with bells.not sure if the wife would go for it though ? not sure if the beagle would go for it either-lol.


----------



## pottz

> This one is for Ron. Oh boy a beagle on a platter.
> 
> A Georgia State Trooper pulled a car over on I-95 about two miles south of the Georgia/South Carolina state line.
> 
> When the Trooper asked the driver why he was speeding, the driver answered that he was a magician and a juggler and he was on his way to the next city to do a show that night and didn't want to be late.
> 
> The Trooper told the driver he was fascinated by juggling, and if the driver would do a little juggling for him that he wouldn't give him a ticket.
> 
> The driver told the Trooper that he had sent all of his equipment on ahead and didn't have anything to juggle.
> 
> The Trooper told him that he had some flares in the trunk of his patrol car and asked if he could juggle them. The juggler stated that he could, so the Trooper got three flares, lit them and handed them to the juggler.
> 
> While the man was doing his juggling act, a car pulled in behind the patrol car.
> 
> A drunk good old boy, from S.C., got out and watched the performance briefly. He then went over to the patrol car, opened the rear door and got in. The Trooper observed him doing this and went over to the patrol car, opened the door and asked the drunk what he thought he was doing.
> 
> The drunk replied, "You might as well take my behind to jail, 'cause there's no way in hell I can pass that test."
> 
> - corelz125


thats great !


----------



## splintergroup

> Never had any kids show up here, though we are a bit too rural and kids hate to walk.
> 
> I always get a chuckle from the creative dog costumes that come out this time of year 8^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> LMAO ! i gotta find that for next year,our beagle just wore a simple halloween neck thing with bells.not sure if the wife would go for it though ? not sure if the beagle would go for it either-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I'd consider the Chucky costume, this one kinda freaks me out =8^@


----------



## pottz

> Never had any kids show up here, though we are a bit too rural and kids hate to walk.
> 
> I always get a chuckle from the creative dog costumes that come out this time of year 8^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> LMAO ! i gotta find that for next year,our beagle just wore a simple halloween neck thing with bells.not sure if the wife would go for it though ? not sure if the beagle would go for it either-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I d consider the Chucky costume, this one kinda freaks me out =8^@
> 
> - splintergroup


yeah id say it would be a no go with the wife.that chucky one is pretty cool though.


----------



## 987Ron

Would never get a costume on Duke. If you did he would chew it up or eat it. Probably give you a hard time trying to put it on him. He does like his collar.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Never had any kids show up here, though we are a bit too rural and kids hate to walk.
> 
> I always get a chuckle from the creative dog costumes that come out this time of year 8^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - splintergroup


LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This one is for Ron. Oh boy a beagle on a platter.
> 
> A Georgia State Trooper pulled a car over on I-95 about two miles south of the Georgia/South Carolina state line.
> 
> When the Trooper asked the driver why he was speeding, the driver answered that he was a magician and a juggler and he was on his way to the next city to do a show that night and didn't want to be late.
> 
> The Trooper told the driver he was fascinated by juggling, and if the driver would do a little juggling for him that he wouldn't give him a ticket.
> 
> The driver told the Trooper that he had sent all of his equipment on ahead and didn't have anything to juggle.
> 
> The Trooper told him that he had some flares in the trunk of his patrol car and asked if he could juggle them. The juggler stated that he could, so the Trooper got three flares, lit them and handed them to the juggler.
> 
> While the man was doing his juggling act, a car pulled in behind the patrol car.
> 
> A drunk good old boy, from S.C., got out and watched the performance briefly. He then went over to the patrol car, opened the rear door and got in. The Trooper observed him doing this and went over to the patrol car, opened the door and asked the drunk what he thought he was doing.
> 
> The drunk replied, "You might as well take my behind to jail, 'cause there's no way in hell I can pass that test."
> 
> - corelz125


Take me too ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all:
> 
> Struggling to get my BP under control. Working on it. Making progress on cleaning out the shop. Throwing out stuff. Wife has been a working machine with me a little lame . I should be good to work a little heavier today.
> - Peteybadboy


They have been experimenting with my BP too. I keep telling Doc to write a prescription for the chity to enforce fire, propane, and structural codes. Knowing the consequences of their level of stupidity is too stressful ;-((


----------



## sras

> Nice work on those frames Steve
> 
> - corelz125


Thanks corelz! I seem to enjoy making frames. I've got a couple more to post as projects.


----------



## corelz125

That looked like some real intricate joinery Steve. Was it a real pita or not to bad?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> not sure how many were out in my neighborhood we just turn the lights off.wife gives candy to our neighbors grandkids but thats all.
> - pottz


Put a vending machine, with a secure lock, outside the front door… they won't come back the following year(s)...

Just make sure you bolt it down… those little buggers will pinch anything.


----------



## sras

> That looked like some real intricate joinery Steve. Was it a real pita or not to bad?
> 
> - corelz125


I spent quite a bit of time with the design and the joinery was enough of a challenge that I didn't let my guard down. That kept ol' Murphy at a distance.

The one challenge was when I cut the rabbet for the glass, print, and backing. They were stopped rabbets cut on the router table. I had already cut the joints on the end of the frame pieces and there wasn't much material to hold up against the router bit (hope that makes sense)

If I make more of these I'll cut the stopped rabbets very early in the process.


----------



## sras

> not sure how many were out in my neighborhood we just turn the lights off.wife gives candy to our neighbors grandkids but thats all.
> - pottz
> 
> Put a vending machine, with a secure lock, outside the front door… they won t come back the following year(s)...
> 
> Just make sure you bolt it down… those little buggers will pinch anything.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


My nephew and his wife set a bowl of candy on their front porch. It worked fine until someone got the bright idea to take all the candy - and the bowl!


----------



## corelz125

The stopped rabbets next time do them by hand. Got options can go with a shoulder plane, router plane, or rabbet plane.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> My nephew and his wife set a bowl of candy on their front porch. It worked fine until someone got the bright idea to take all the candy - and the bowl!
> 
> - sras


I have a number of healthy lemon trees bearing lots of lemons… probably due to my nourishing 2nd. hand kidney processed vino.

I put them in a tub on my front fence with a *"Free lemons"* sign… after the first day I had too many lemons to get skeptical and just throw them out so I modified my original sign,


----------



## sras

> The stopped rabbets next time do them by hand. Got options can go with a shoulder plane, router plane, or rabbet plane.
> 
> - corelz125


Good idea! I would still do them 1st.


----------



## sras

LBD - that's thinking ahead!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

They take what they want here. The neighbor across the street's pickup was stolen early Sunday morning. We have had 2 pickups stolen within a block of our house in the last 10 months. One of the owners lost 2 in a year. Behind the house is a steep ravine and wildland area. No houses. I suppose if we had houses back there it would double the thieves opportunities and we would have 4 stolen within a block, eh? Yesterday I saw an officer doing private security at the mall. I asked him about robberies and auto theft in the parking lot. He said they average one stolen vehicle a day there. Elderly ladies are prime targets for purse snatching in grocery store parking lots. They even break the windows out of their cars and grab their purses as they pass through. Happened in the medical center parking garage a couple of weeks ago. One lady tried to hold on to her purse and the lowlife broke her arm.

A stolen truck believed to be involved in the shooting of an off-duty officer in Puyallup
https://www.king5.com/article/news/crime/stolen-truck-believed-to-be-involved-in-shooting-of-off-duty-officer-in-puyallup/281-c4d118bc-3096-4f6e-a7cd-9260026ca611


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> LBD - that s thinking ahead!
> 
> - sras


Not quite… afterthought, after the 1st. one was pinched.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This is nuts! "We had our Blk GMC stolen 10/31 from the Covington Walmart in less than 10 minutes with the sheriff sitting in the parking lot". There is no hope ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The reporter on Inside Edition demonstrated a prop gun for movie use that will not accept a live round. The chamber is too tight for them to enter.


----------



## RichT

If anyone is interested, bruc101 posted an excellent build video he found over on this thread.

The video shows many advanced woodworking techniques.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> If anyone is interested, bruc101 posted an excellent build video he found over on this thread.
> 
> The video shows many advanced woodworking techniques.
> 
> - Rich


Hate looking at *undressed timber*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> If anyone is interested, bruc101 posted an excellent build video he found over on this thread.
> 
> The video shows many advanced woodworking techniques.
> 
> - Rich


No clamps ;-( How to clamps angles is still a mystery ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> If anyone is interested, bruc101 posted an excellent build video he found over on this thread.
> 
> The video shows many advanced woodworking techniques.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> No clamps ;-( How to clamps angles is still a mystery ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Surprised *rc* hasn't chimed in with his *Aniela "who gives a stuff about clamps"* videos.


----------



## Peteybadboy

That dawg costume is too funny!

Rich - thanks for the video. I thought there was danger of kick back. Does she do any other videos? ha

Feeling better today. Up way too early but I was tired and fell asleep early. Already cleaned an area of the shop before 5 am.

Doing a lot of work for the Golf Course maintenance. Put together a "Palmetto Report" for the two courses, Removal, trim, clean up etc. Will review w mgmt today at 3pm. I know high level stuff right? (I'm pretty good w a spread sheet!)

I can play golf tomorrow. Practice putting today. Got to talk to the wife about ordering EPE for out door furniture builds.

Weather is spectacular!

Have a good one


----------



## 987Ron

up and about, coffee, nippy 55 out. Ready for spring. Dislike that cold weather stuff. Late breakfast and a little shop time.

Petey; Thing to add to maintenance if they use big blowers on the course: Do not blow it into the lots with homes on them. Every new guy here seems to think that is okay. Just grass cuttings and weeds. 
We had a accident on the course behind us. Golfer dragging his foot along the grass as the cart moved along.,..toe caught and twisted his leg very badly, pulled him right out of the cart. He was lucky, a few years ago same incident only toe caught on a cart path curbing, radial fracture of his leg bone or bones. See a lot of the golfers dragging a foot along the grass from the cart.

Rich: Video, lots of nice tools and things to look at. Big shop lots of money spent. Would have spent another few $ for a dust collector remote. Well then maybe not, nice walk over and back.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Up and off to work… stay safe…


----------



## corelz125

She's a big festool user.


----------



## RichT

> Rich: Video, lots of nice tools and things to look at. Big shop lots of money spent. Would have spent another few $ for a dust collector remote. Well then maybe not, nice walk over and back.
> 
> - 987Ron


They probably have one, but the producers hid it. Smart move if you ask me.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron,

We know not to blow on houses. Problem is we have to hire temps (like 25% of staff) they are new and need to be trained all the time. Full hires fully documented, temp agencies not so much. We can't hire people, other trades pay more.

Every time I see a member handing a foot I cringe I also say "idiot"!

Cleaning the outdoor grill of grease - what a mess.

More later


----------



## pottz

> If anyone is interested, bruc101 posted an excellent build video he found over on this thread.
> 
> The video shows many advanced woodworking techniques.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Hate looking at *undressed timber*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


ill bet those festools she uses turned you on ?


----------



## corelz125

Duck might get more tingles from the festool than from the user.
Hey is that a family friendly video?


----------



## pottz

> Duck might get more tingles from the festool than from the user.
> Hey is that a family friendly video?
> 
> - corelz125


thats for sure,unless she was holding a glass of vino.depends on what you consider family ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Duck might get more tingles from the festool than from the user.
> Hey is that a family friendly video?
> 
> - corelz125


Looks family friendly to me.

*Ron, Petey,* Why do they drag their feet on a golf cart?


----------



## 987Ron

> *Ron, Petey,* Why do they drag their feet on a golf cart?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Who knows, I guess you get in and out of the cart a lot in a 18 hole round, just to lazy to pull your last foot in? It is a great way to hurt yourself.


----------



## corelz125

this one is along the lines for Bandit
A young ensign had nearly completed his first overseas tour of sea duty when he was given an opportunity to display his ability at getting the ship under way.

With a stream of crisp commands, he had the decks buzzing with men.

The ship steamed out of the channel and soon the port was far behind.

The ensign's efficiency has been remarkable.

In fact, the deck was a buzz with talk that he had set a new record for getting a destroyer under way.

The ensign glowed at his accomplishment and was not all surprised when another seaman approached him with a message from the captain.

He was, however, a bit surprised to find that it was a radio message, and he was even more surprised when he read, "My personal congratulations upon completing your underway preparation exercise according to the book and with amazing speed. In your haste, however, you have overlooked one of the unwritten rules. Make sure the Captain is aboard before getting under way!"


----------



## corelz125




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Ron, Petey,* Why do they drag their feet on a golf cart?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Who knows, I guess you get in and out of the cart a lot in a 18 hole round, just to lazy to pull your last foot in? It is a great way to hurt yourself.
> 
> - 987Ron


Easy fix….. Keep both feet out ;-)) SAfety first ;-)


----------



## corelz125




----------



## bigblockyeti

> - corelz125


That's the line I got when shopping for a boat this past spring and found just what I wanted for a great deal. I do not have a boat, but I'm still married.


----------



## bandit571

> this one is along the lines for Bandit
> A young ensign had nearly completed his first overseas tour of sea duty when he was given an opportunity to display his ability at getting the ship under way.
> 
> With a stream of crisp commands, he had the decks buzzing with men.
> 
> The ship steamed out of the channel and soon the port was far behind.
> 
> The ensign's efficiency has been remarkable.
> 
> In fact, the deck was a buzz with talk that he had set a new record for getting a destroyer under way.
> 
> The ensign glowed at his accomplishment and was not all surprised when another seaman approached him with a message from the captain.
> 
> He was, however, a bit surprised to find that it was a radio message, and he was even more surprised when he read, "My personal congratulations upon completing your underway preparation exercise according to the book and with amazing speed. In your haste, however, you have overlooked one of the unwritten rules. Make sure the Captain is aboard before getting under way!"
> 
> - corelz125


LOL
Sometimes, it IS better to leave him/her behind…..


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125


i usually do,then pay for it later.


----------



## 987Ron

Quiet evening, even the dogs are quiet.

Nite all.


----------



## pottz

> Quiet evening, even the dogs are quiet.
> 
> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


sleep tight little ronnie.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Looks like me and you Pottz…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Looks like me and you Pottz…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> Looks like me and you Pottz…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


I'm still alive. No earthquake or propane explosion today.


----------



## corelz125

Yeti good price boat you wanted sounds like a deal hard to pass by. I think I'm with Pottz and would of did what I wanted and paid the price for the rest of the week.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Steve nice project… I do not keep up on the projects page out front. I just read about it… I especially like the inserts, good job.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max here is one for that I found today…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The reporter on Inside Edition demonstrated a prop gun for movie use that will not accept a live round. The chamber is too tight for them to enter.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1…. I read about it today. I would bet that the lawyers are on board and we will be informed through the media.
One of my sayings is-* "Blame must be cast…"* and IMO it won't be Baldwin who will go on to make more movies after laying low- Liberal privilege.


----------



## sras

> Steve nice project… I do not keep up on the projects page out front. I just read about it… I especially like the inserts, good job.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks DW! I'm glad you found it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nice project my friend…


----------



## moke

> - corelz125


Corelz, that made me laugh….that really is guys!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## moke

> - woodbutcherbynight


Perfect!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The reporter on Inside Edition demonstrated a prop gun for movie use that will not accept a live round. The chamber is too tight for them to enter.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1…. I read about it today. I would bet that the lawyers are on board and we will be informed through the media.
> One of my sayings is-* "Blame must be cast…"* and IMO it won t be Baldwin who will go on to make more movies after laying low- Liberal privilege.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No doubt the "elite" get away with murder. Boeing upper management was exonerated by a US district attorney in Texas. After signing the agreement she was hired by the Boeing defense team firm. The test pilot who was stupid enough to send texts bragging about lying to regulators achieving upper management's goals is charged with negligent homicide. He is the fall guy. Sort of reminds me of Martha Stewart going to prison for untimely trading of a few shares as fall guy for Wall Street corruption after the Dot Com Bust in 2000. Tricky Dick had a team of Fall Guys in prison too ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

In 1968 Lynden Johnson was discussing Is the presidential election with Everett Dirkson, R Senate leader They decided the American people could not handle a presidential candidate committing treason. They decided not to make Tricky Dick's telling North Vietnam to hold out until after the election. He would give them a better deal than the agreement that was about to be accepted. That war lasted another 7 years. Lots of death and destruction with no prosecution, eh? That discussion is on the tapes released to the public from the LBJ library after the 50 year sequester expired.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- good and interesting posts but it is time for me to go to the perch…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Early election results results show that Seattle voters may have been extracted.. They apparently have their heads out of where the sun will never shine.  They are voting for a return turn to law and order in the King County prosecutor, the Seattle mayor, city attorney, and two city council races.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> She s a big festool user.
> 
> - corelz125


Nah… she only has the *DF 500* not the *DF 700 XL*


> Yeti good price boat you wanted sounds like a deal hard to pass by. I think I m with Pottz and would of did what I wanted and paid the price for the rest of the week.
> 
> - corelz125


Like some of us foolhardy thrillseekers, advocate… it's easier to act without permission and then beg for forgiveness after!


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW yes Baldwin will a come back. Can't stand him.

Corelz LOL on the dewalt saw and true.

Ron I am going to speak to our GM about foot hanging in carts.

Going to play golf today! BP meds not working. Seeing Cardio doc tomorrow.

Topa so what happened in your election? Was it for law and order? I did not understand your comment.

Duck DF 700 XL oh yeah!

Gunny related to the roller coaster thing….Next time at the super market when you see the guys pushing a load of carts he collected, yell at him and say hey why you got all of those carts! Someone else might need one!

Have a good one


----------



## Peteybadboy

In my locker for the urn work. Nicely done Wayne!


----------



## 987Ron

> - woodbutcherbynight


Have volunteered and worked as a grid inspector for the Porsche High Speed Driving Experience at our nearby track. Found a beat up split lug nut. We would have it openingly showing in hand and ask a driver if he had checked his lug nuts on the car. Made them think. Fun times.


----------



## 987Ron

Up later than normal. cool temps today.

Plan on some shop time. My old HP printer is acting up, got it working this time again. Printers are cheap so a new one is in the future, will use up the ink cartridges I have first. Printer companies make their money off the ink it seems.  Do some research before buying one. Just for home use.

Have a great day.


----------



## DS

> Up later than normal. cool temps today.
> 
> Plan on some shop time. My old HP printer is acting up, got it working this time again. Printers are cheap so a new one is in the future, will use up the ink cartridges I have first. Printer companies make their money off the ink it seems. Do some research before buying one. Just for home use.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> - 987Ron


Just FYI I've been loving my Epson Et-3750 for a while now. It does not use ink cartridges. It comes with large bottles of ink and you fill the onboard reservoirs.
I was replacing my HP printers every year. 
Got tired of buying ink cartridges that cost more per ounce than Gold.

Filling the ink in the Epson totally felt like I was giving HP the big middle finger - Amazingly cathartic.
Got mine at Costco.


----------



## corelz125

I buy aftermarket cartridges off amazon. The price isn't to bad.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Up later than normal. cool temps today.
> 
> Plan on some shop time. My old HP printer is acting up, got it working this time again. Printers are cheap so a new one is in the future, will use up the ink cartridges I have first. Printer companies make their money off the ink it seems. Do some research before buying one. Just for home use.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> - 987Ron


i hear good things bout the eco tank let us know what you buy :<)))))))


----------



## pottz

i see alec baldwin made a statement saying the crew on the movie set was a well oiled machine and the ones that walked off over safety concerns were full of bull ******************** ! hmmm seems his well oiled machine got someone killed,is he really serious ?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya, ya bunch of Olde Pharts, and reprobates …..it has warmed up this morning..to a down right "Balmy" 36 degrees..must be all that bright sunshine going on..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Took a day off work from school catching up on things to do (the never-ending list). Out here the grocery stores have a "senior shopping day" on the first Wed of the month, with a 10 percent discount- except on long necks and vino. Good time to stock up…


----------



## moke

> Morning to ya, ya bunch of Olde Pharts, and reprobates …..it has warmed up this morning..to a down right "Balmy" 36 degrees..must be all that bright sunshine going on..
> 
> - bandit571


Hey….I represent that statement!!! LOL We used to have a buffet around here called "Bishops". I used to say that you could only go there if you were over 65, or if you were accompanied by a person of that age…
then I would go to the bank and there would be a bunch of old people in there, and I would say, " well, it's Bishops day at the bank." Unfortunately I still say that, forgetting that I am an old fart now too.!!!!

I do still feel young, until I look in the mirror and my Grandfather is looking back, or I go to jog…...then I think I should secure my place in line at Bishops buffet!


----------



## 987Ron

Yeah, agree, and all of us olde Pharts remember when times were good and prices were where they should be.
None of this todays nonsense back when we were young! Or so we remember. I know we have selective memory. Catch myself saying the same things my parents and grandparents said.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I remember back in the 1970's America had Inflation followed by Stagflation. On the other hand certificates of deposit were paying 12-15%..... Therefore, from an economist's point of view as long as people can pay they will purchase it.


----------



## moke

When I first started as a Policeman, there was a very, very nice neighborhood with 70 to 80% of the houses unoccupied. They were maybe 2 to 3 year old houses, because of inflation. Housing loans were 16 to 18%. One of the major employers had just sold the company and people were being transferred out and some in too, but no one wanted to buy a house because of the rates…..everyone was renting.

We getting hit with thefts and Malicious damage constantly, we almost camped out in the neighborhood to stop it.

Of course rates came back down and it is still a very nice neighborhood, but now expanding dramatically with full occupancy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* There were several candidates who support accountability and law enforcement. Prosecuting shoplifting for example. People see shopping carts full being pushed out of stores all the time. Violence is out of control, shootings daily. King County is the auto theft capital of the US. They have to steal an average of 50 to get caught. They have to get 7 convictions to go to prison. The prosecuting attorney says they probably did not know they were in a stolen vehicle when the case if presented by law enforcement. We had at least 4 stolen within a block of our house in the last 18 months, maybe 5. Another neighbor called about their vehicle. I can't remember if it was stolen or just an attempt. The law and order candidates had in the neighborhood of 65% of the vote last night. Left-wing whackos seem to have figured it out. No police = increasing crime ;-)) I know there is a separation between church and state but I believe WA needs to adopt a basic principle supported by our Founding Fathers: Thou shalt not kill.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Up later than normal. cool temps today.
> 
> Plan on some shop time. My old HP printer is acting up, got it working this time again. Printers are cheap so a new one is in the future, will use up the ink cartridges I have first. Printer companies make their money off the ink it seems. Do some research before buying one. Just for home use.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> - 987Ron


We have had an HP for years. Lucky I guess. The ink cartridges are expensive, obviously the excessive profit margin. After the replacement light comes on, we run it twice as long as it took to get there. When we see deficient printing, we remove the cartridge and shake it. After doing that a couple of times, we replace it ;-) WE get about 6 or 7 times more prints than HP wants to give us ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i see alec baldwin made a statement saying the crew on the movie set was a well oiled machine and the ones that walked off over safety concerns were full of bull ******************** ! hmmm seems his well oiled machine got someone killed,is he really serious ?
> 
> - pottz


I saw that too. All the managers who kill for money claim to take safety seriously. Boeing is the epitome of creating unsafe work environments. PBS broadcast their Fatal Flaw. Definitely motivated by greed.


----------



## bandit571

Ok..went to the Post Office this morning..on the way back out onto S. MadRiver St. Heading south as it IS a oneway street through that area…Noticed in the rear-view..couple of City Cop Cars were also heading south..behind me

One turned off after 2 blocks..second one had a paying customer…the one way street section goes south another 3 blocks…2 lanes. LOTS of LARGE easy to read signs down there…that say ONE WAY DO NOT Enter..

So..why did the cop stop? Seems someone was unable to READ and DRIVE at the same time…yep, now has a ticket for driving the wrong way on a oneway street. And did so right in front of the cop….and, it wasn't me.

had to also go out and buy a new SD card for the camera….old one fell apart…FUBAR.


----------



## Peteybadboy

My first mortgage in 1983 was 15%. However the economy was good for people in technology or financial services. We where working in NYC and saw a bright future.

Golfed today badly 87 but w 3 birdies. Playing partner shot his age 75. A milestone I have not reached. Too young or no talent?

Some changes to the political landscape as of this morning.

We do need law and order. Safety, is way up there on the list for a lot of people. Moke thanks for your service.

Attempt 2 to buying epe to make an out door table and end tables. I hope a local dock building supply place can order for me.

Cheers to you all.


----------



## moke

Petey, I really don't even know where to buy epe….would a normal lumberyard have it? Certainly the big box stores wouldn't…..thank you for mentioning my service, it was certainly my pleasure to serve, but I think the guys still wearing the uniform are the ones that have it worse than I ever did…..it is a confusing world for them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Definitely thank you, Mike. Seattle is offering a $10,000 bonus for new hires and $25,000 for officers who transfer. They have lost at least 400 in the last 2 years. 176 more waiting for vaccine exemption. My question is why would anyone take that bait when they are risking their life dealing with violent criminals. If they have to shoot them they go to prison, if not they die ;-((

Not sure how they get much of anything done up there these days. News has shootings and stabbings nearly every day. It has to be too many to effectively investigate. Portland Oregon is worse. They had 19 shootings last weekend vs 25 in Chicago. I wonder if Seattle will pass both as officers continue to leave. Our grandson is on active duty with 2 officers from Snohomish County north of Seattle. They both intend to change jobs when they return home.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I never heard of epe before. We have cedar everywhere ;-) Our deck needs a new top. It is 40 years old. I was going to do it this year but my shoulder disability added to procrastination plus lumber went up 10x ;-(


----------



## corelz125

Petey places that sell decking usually sell Ipe. We were working in Brooklyn by the Brooklyn bridge and they were finishing off a condo building and they were using Ipe for a wall between the condos and for benches. I grabbed a bunch it out of the dumpster. It looks light in that pic but it's mostly brown. There's a few 5/4 boards but most are 3/4".


----------



## pottz

> Took a day off work from school catching up on things to do (the never-ending list). Out here the grocery stores have a "senior shopping day" on the first Wed of the month, with a 10 percent discount- except on long necks and vino. Good time to stock up…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*slacker !!!*


----------



## pottz

> I never heard of epe before. We have cedar everywhere ;-) Our deck needs a new top. It is 40 years old. I was going to do it this year but my shoulder disability added to procrastination plus lumber went up 10x ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


actually it's (ipe) bob,our company sells tons of it.very expensive but if maintained good for 50+ years.


----------



## corelz125

T‌‌eacher: "‌‌If I‌‌ g‌‌ave y‌‌ou 2‌‌ c‌‌ats a‌‌nd a‌‌nother 2‌‌ c‌‌ats a‌‌nd a‌‌nother 2‌‌, h‌‌ow m‌‌any w‌‌ould y‌‌ou h‌‌ave?"

J‌‌ohnny: "‌‌Seven."

T‌‌eacher: "‌‌No, l‌‌isten c‌‌arefully… I‌‌f I‌‌ g‌‌ave y‌‌ou t‌‌wo c‌‌ats, a‌‌nd a‌‌nother t‌‌wo c‌‌ats a‌‌nd a‌‌nother t‌‌wo, h‌‌ow m‌‌any w‌‌ould y‌‌ou h‌‌ave?"

J‌‌ohnny: "‌‌Seven."

T‌‌eacher: "‌‌Let m‌‌e p‌‌ut i‌‌t t‌‌o y‌‌ou d‌‌ifferently. I‌‌f I‌‌ g‌‌ave y‌‌ou t‌‌wo a‌‌pples, a‌‌nd a‌‌nother t‌‌wo a‌‌pples a‌‌nd a‌‌nother t‌‌wo, h‌‌ow m‌‌any w‌‌ould y‌‌ou h‌‌ave?"

J‌‌ohnny: "‌‌Six."

T‌‌eacher: "‌‌Good. N‌‌ow i‌‌f I‌‌ g‌‌ave y‌‌ou t‌‌wo c‌‌ats, a‌‌nd a‌‌nother t‌‌wo c‌‌ats a‌‌nd a‌‌nother t‌‌wo, h‌‌ow m‌‌any w‌‌ould y‌‌ou h‌‌ave?"

J‌‌ohnny: "‌‌Seven!"

T‌‌eacher: "‌‌Johnny, w‌‌here i‌‌n t‌‌he h‌‌eck d‌‌o y‌‌ou g‌‌et s‌‌even f‌‌rom?!"

J‌‌ohnny: "‌‌Because I‌‌'ve a‌‌lready g‌‌ot a‌‌ f‌‌reaking c‌‌at!"


----------



## corelz125

A man was sitting on the edge of the bed, observing his wife, looking at herself in the mirror. Since her birthday was not far off he asked what she'd like to have for her birthday.

"I'd like to be six again", she replied, still looking in the mirror.

On the morning of her birthday, he arose early, made her a nice big bowl of Lucky Charms, and then took her to Six Flags theme park. What a day! He put her on every ride in the park - the Death Slide, Wall of Fear, Screaming Monster Roller Coaster - everything there was.

Five hours later they staggered out of the theme park. Her head was reeling and her stomach felt upside down. He then took her to a McDonald's where he ordered her a Happy Meal with extra fries and a chocolate shake.

Then it was off to a movie, popcorn, a soda pop, and her favorite candy, M&M's. What a fabulous adventure! Finally she wobbled home with her husband and collapsed into bed exhausted.

He leaned over his wife with a big smile and lovingly asked, "Well Dear, what was it like being six again??"

Her eyes slowly opened and her expression changed , "I meant my dress size, you dummie


----------



## pottz

> T‌‌eacher: "‌‌If I‌‌ g‌‌ave y‌‌ou 2‌‌ c‌‌ats a‌‌nd a‌‌nother 2‌‌ c‌‌ats a‌‌nd a‌‌nother 2‌‌, h‌‌ow m‌‌any w‌‌ould y‌‌ou h‌‌ave?"
> 
> J‌‌ohnny: "‌‌Seven."
> 
> T‌‌eacher: "‌‌No, l‌‌isten c‌‌arefully… I‌‌f I‌‌ g‌‌ave y‌‌ou t‌‌wo c‌‌ats, a‌‌nd a‌‌nother t‌‌wo c‌‌ats a‌‌nd a‌‌nother t‌‌wo, h‌‌ow m‌‌any w‌‌ould y‌‌ou h‌‌ave?"
> 
> J‌‌ohnny: "‌‌Seven."
> 
> T‌‌eacher: "‌‌Let m‌‌e p‌‌ut i‌‌t t‌‌o y‌‌ou d‌‌ifferently. I‌‌f I‌‌ g‌‌ave y‌‌ou t‌‌wo a‌‌pples, a‌‌nd a‌‌nother t‌‌wo a‌‌pples a‌‌nd a‌‌nother t‌‌wo, h‌‌ow m‌‌any w‌‌ould y‌‌ou h‌‌ave?"
> 
> J‌‌ohnny: "‌‌Six."
> 
> T‌‌eacher: "‌‌Good. N‌‌ow i‌‌f I‌‌ g‌‌ave y‌‌ou t‌‌wo c‌‌ats, a‌‌nd a‌‌nother t‌‌wo c‌‌ats a‌‌nd a‌‌nother t‌‌wo, h‌‌ow m‌‌any w‌‌ould y‌‌ou h‌‌ave?"
> 
> J‌‌ohnny: "‌‌Seven!"
> 
> T‌‌eacher: "‌‌Johnny, w‌‌here i‌‌n t‌‌he h‌‌eck d‌‌o y‌‌ou g‌‌et s‌‌even f‌‌rom?!"
> 
> J‌‌ohnny: "‌‌Because I‌‌'ve a‌‌lready g‌‌ot a‌‌ f‌‌reaking c‌‌at!"
> 
> - corelz125


LOL !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> T‌‌eacher: "‌‌If I‌‌ g‌‌ave y‌‌ou 2‌‌ c‌‌ats a‌‌nd a‌‌nother 2‌‌ c‌‌ats a‌‌nd a‌‌nother 2‌‌, h‌‌ow m‌‌any w‌‌ould y‌‌ou h‌‌ave?"
> 
> J‌‌ohnny: "‌‌Seven."
> 
> T‌‌eacher: "‌‌No, l‌‌isten c‌‌arefully… I‌‌f I‌‌ g‌‌ave y‌‌ou t‌‌wo c‌‌ats, a‌‌nd a‌‌nother t‌‌wo c‌‌ats a‌‌nd a‌‌nother t‌‌wo, h‌‌ow m‌‌any w‌‌ould y‌‌ou h‌‌ave?"
> 
> J‌‌ohnny: "‌‌Seven."
> 
> T‌‌eacher: "‌‌Let m‌‌e p‌‌ut i‌‌t t‌‌o y‌‌ou d‌‌ifferently. I‌‌f I‌‌ g‌‌ave y‌‌ou t‌‌wo a‌‌pples, a‌‌nd a‌‌nother t‌‌wo a‌‌pples a‌‌nd a‌‌nother t‌‌wo, h‌‌ow m‌‌any w‌‌ould y‌‌ou h‌‌ave?"
> 
> J‌‌ohnny: "‌‌Six."
> 
> T‌‌eacher: "‌‌Good. N‌‌ow i‌‌f I‌‌ g‌‌ave y‌‌ou t‌‌wo c‌‌ats, a‌‌nd a‌‌nother t‌‌wo c‌‌ats a‌‌nd a‌‌nother t‌‌wo, h‌‌ow m‌‌any w‌‌ould y‌‌ou h‌‌ave?"
> 
> J‌‌ohnny: "‌‌Seven!"
> 
> T‌‌eacher: "‌‌Johnny, w‌‌here i‌‌n t‌‌he h‌‌eck d‌‌o y‌‌ou g‌‌et s‌‌even f‌‌rom?!"
> 
> J‌‌ohnny: "‌‌Because I‌‌'ve a‌‌lready g‌‌ot a‌‌ f‌‌reaking c‌‌at!"
> 
> - corelz125


LOL, *DW* Has that ever happened to you?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Corona Crazy: Deer have tested positive in Iowa ;-( Transmission to humans is unknown, but a 2020 study found there was some transmission to humans from animals. The biggest concern is a new mutant. US Fire Administration is still sending notices of firefighter deaths after contact with a Covid patient ;-( 3 in the last 2 days ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey, Ron* Has there been any news on the condo collapse in FL?


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…









All done..









And..









Very simple latch..









Should have enough wooden parts to "qualify" as a wood project….Might get this posted there…after awhile..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - corelz125…. joke
> 
> T‌‌eacher: "..............."
> 
> J‌‌ohnny: "................"
> 
> T‌‌eacher: see my reply below…
> 
> *DW* Has that ever happened to you?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


The biggest mistake that some teachers make is to continue and engage with him. In a case like this, the student knows either consciously or unconsciously, what they are doing. And you don't want to put on a show in front of the classroom. Cut the bull******************** off and proceed with your lesson. In most cases when you shut down a student's nonsense they are the ones looking stupid or the loser of a disruption. The problem is if Student A can get the class to align with "her" or "him" then it becomes more challenging or game over. Like the forest fires put it out as soon as it begins.

*Out of Ron, Pottz, Corelz, Rich, LeeRoy, and Top Max as my students…*

*Top Max* would not be a problem but an asset in leading and learning.

*Pottz and Corelz-* those are the type of students who I find enjoyable and add to a class but Pottz would need more attention of the 2.

*Ron and Rich-* They are into literacy and shouldn't be a classroom problem. As long as I teach the subject correctly…

*LeeRoy-*- very self-motivated and just leave him alone as long as he isn't disrupting the class.

OK, I am preparing for a teacher evaluation, be nice…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hmmm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple latch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have enough wooden parts to "qualify" as a wood project….Might get this posted there…after awhile..
> 
> - bandit571


Beautiful handcrafted workmanship….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Nice work *bandit.* Keep us enthused in case we get time to do a little WW ;-)

A friend just told me a Corona Crazy story. An elderly lady got double pneumonia. The local hospital did not have room for her with the Covids. They transported her to a hospital on the coast. They were overworked and released her too early. She was staying with a son and her sister nearby who were taking care of her. She passed away 2 weeks after being released from the hospital. A victim of covid insanity. She never had it! ;-((


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Out of Ron, Pottz, Corelz, Rich, LeeRoy, and Top Max as my students…*
> 
> *Top Max* would not be a problem but an asset in leading and learning.
> 
> *Pottz and Corelz-* those are the type of students who I find enjoyable and add to a class but Pottz would need more attention of the 2.
> 
> *Ron and Rich-* They are into literacy and shouldn t be a classroom problem. As long as I teach the subject correctly…
> 
> *LeeRoy-*- very self-motivated and just leave him alone as long as he isn t disrupting the class.
> 
> OK, I am preparing for a teacher evaluation, be nice…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Hemm, that gang should all be in jail or on remand….

With your summary, the teacher evaluation is… *RETIRE*!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit nice work.

Corlez - Little Johnny jokes do make me laugh.

I built a deck out of epa 20 years ago. It was in an old school lumber yard where the union guys would let me pick boards. (I took the dark brown boards) Beautiful stuff. I may have found a "Dock" supplier down here that will order it for me. Advantage Lumber now says's they can order for me. Checking both. I could go over to Ft. Lauderdale 1 1/2 trip and pick myself. Trying to avoid that. Seems the Naples crowd has not discovered Epe for beautiful deck building. They go w trex, or pavers, now popular "lime stone"? to build a "Lanai" around the pool.

BP down to almost normal this am. Seeing Cardio Dr at 10am. Then some chores, and maybe start a WW project.


----------



## 987Ron

*DW:* I am to old and set in my ways to be in formal school. Would fall asleep. 
*The "class of Ron, Pottz, Corelz, Rich, LeeRoy, and Top Max as my students'"* may have to do a *teacher evaluation.* Would be interesting reading maybe.

*Corlez:* Love the jokes.

*Bandit*: Yes it qualifies as a WW project and well done. Like the finish as much as the workmanship.

*Petey:* There was a wood supplier I used in Lakeland, FL, when we lived in Tampa area years ago. Let me pick my own boards, drive into the building with the lumber. Can not remember their name, sorry. Bought a lot of quarter sawn white oak from them.

Up and about, 51 out this am. Turned the heater on in the shop, first time this fall. Do not have to do that often.
Finished the Rota Game on a slate tile, and decided to make 4 on mdf for the kids. adding a small Roman Legionaire figure to one corner of the board and R0TA across the other, then some coats of poly to seal the board. Small smooth river rocks for game pieces. No woodworking so no posting the project. Maybe here later.

Got a date for the hip replacement, Feb. 4, first open date. These types of surgeries were put off by the Drs and hospital due to Covid. Now way behind. Operation on the 4th release on the 5th, one night stay in hospital.

Later, time for more coffee and the shop.

PS Bandit did post the box in Projects.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey: Saw this ad for epe lumber. They say free shipping 
1-877-232-3915 SHOP Decking Deck Pictures Discounts 
Advantagelumber.com. Sarasota, FL

Also saw this one 
We are your source for Tampa Ipe Wood. Tampa, FL. 10109 Cedar Run. Tampa FL 33619. USA. Phone: Office: 844-674-4455 Pickup Terminal: 813-653-3116. Email: [email protected]

I know nothing of either company, never done business with them.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good job Ron- I like this one that you posted. 
https://www.advantagelumber.com/decking2.htm


----------



## moke

Just got back from a big tool sale. Got the Bosch GET75-6n….6 inch sander like Pottz's! Been making some toys for some for some small friends, and so I needed a 1" belt sander. Never had one before and not sure how much help it might be. so I stopped at Harbor Freight and got a cheap one. I violated my own rule, never buy anything at HF that has a cord or battery. Might be junk, but only out 60.00.


----------



## 987Ron

> Just got back from a big tool sale. Got the Bosch GET75-6n….6 inch sander like Pottz s! Been making some toys for some for some small friends, and so I needed a 1" belt sander. Never had one before and not sure how much help it might be. so I stopped at Harbor Freight and got a cheap one. I violated my own rule, never buy anything at HF that has a cord or battery. Might be junk, but only out 60.00.
> 
> - moke


I to fell below my level, and bought a HF 1" belt sander for somewhat the same reason as you. Did find the HF belts would last maybe 45 seconds, shred. At first blamed the sander but then got some good ones from McFeely's, the sander worked okay for a less than Festool or Bosch tool.


----------



## DS

Bandit, you are inspiring me to make a box…

I admire that you are keeping at it with your projects.
Too often other priorities take over my time and I let the woodworking fun slide to the bottom of the list.

Thanks!

Looking good, btw!



> Hmmm…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple latch..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have enough wooden parts to "qualify" as a wood project….Might get this posted there…after awhile..
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## RichT

I had an interesting chat with a SawStop rep yesterday. He said that there is a new workbench-size saw coming out next year. It will be similar in size to their jobsite saw, but without the rolling stand, and lighter.


----------



## DS

^^^ and it can be yours for 3 easy payments of $7999.99… 
;-P


----------



## corelz125

HF sand paper is horrible. I buy some things there with cords. My rule with HF if it's something critical I won't buy it from there. Like I stay away from a HF chain fall or jack stand.


----------



## pottz

> Just got back from a big tool sale. Got the Bosch GET75-6n….6 inch sander like Pottz s! Been making some toys for some for some small friends, and so I needed a 1" belt sander. Never had one before and not sure how much help it might be. so I stopped at Harbor Freight and got a cheap one. I violated my own rule, never buy anything at HF that has a cord or battery. Might be junk, but only out 60.00.
> 
> - moke


ok i hope i didn't steer you wrong it's been great for me.and with the money saved bought a lot of sanding disc's.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

HF step bits are a real bargain. I bought them on sale and with the discount coupons ;-)) I only used the 2 smaller ones. The large one was useless for most of my work. They are of high quality with good service life. The ones I bought at the wholesale houses cost more for one than HF's set of 3. One of the few bargains HF has mixed in with their junk ;-))


----------



## pottz

> ^^^ and it can be yours for 3 easy payments of $7999.99…
> ;-P
> 
> - DS


dont exaggerate,it's only two !


----------



## pottz

> HF sand paper is horrible. I buy some things there with cords. My rule with HF if it s something critical I won t buy it from there. Like I stay away from a HF chain fall or jack stand.
> 
> - corelz125


i hear they have some pretty good parachutes though,and on sale to boot !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Just got back from a big tool sale. Got the Bosch GET75-6n….6 inch sander like Pottz s! Been making some toys for some for some small friends, and so I needed a 1" belt sander. Never had one before and not sure how much help it might be. so I stopped at Harbor Freight and got a cheap one. I violated my own rule, never buy anything at HF that has a cord or battery. Might be junk, but only out 60.00.
> 
> - moke


A contractor I met on a job used HF roto hammers. I asked him why he did not buy a good one. He said they usually last for a job and he doesn't have to do maintenance. My Milwaukee last most of the 26 years I was in business, first one was stolen. No maintenance to do except check fluid every couple of years ;-)) The event that started the conversation was he burned up his HF as was going to get the second on for that job ;-)) The Milwaukee cost about 5 times as much but they last 100 times longer ;-)


----------



## pottz

yeah had a customer that does metal awnings,he was complaining his guys kept breaking grinders so he bought about 10 at HF, he said by the next day all were burned up.so much for saving money and wasting time.


----------



## corelz125

To use every day and use a lot I wouldn't get HF tools unless the guys broke or stole the tools. Not many guys would steal HF tools.


----------



## corelz125

With their ailing mother needing constant medical supervision, a family decided to bring her to a very expensive and caring nursing home for a day to try it out.

The next morning, the nurses bathed her, fed her a tasty breakfast, and set her in a chair at a window overlooking a lovely flower garden. She seemed okay but after a while she slowly started to lean over sideways in her chair.

Two attentive nurses immediately rushed up to catch her and straighten her out. Again, she seemed okay but after a while she started to tilt to the other side. The nurses rushed back and once more brought her back upright.

This went on all morning, with the dedicated nurses making sure the old woman didn't fall. Later, the family arrived to see how she was adjusting to her new home.

"So Ma, how is it here? Are they treating you all right?" they asked.

"It's very nice," she replied. "Except they won't let you fart."


----------



## pottz

> With their ailing mother needing constant medical supervision, a family decided to bring her to a very expensive and caring nursing home for a day to try it out.
> 
> The next morning, the nurses bathed her, fed her a tasty breakfast, and set her in a chair at a window overlooking a lovely flower garden. She seemed okay but after a while she slowly started to lean over sideways in her chair.
> 
> Two attentive nurses immediately rushed up to catch her and straighten her out. Again, she seemed okay but after a while she started to tilt to the other side. The nurses rushed back and once more brought her back upright.
> 
> This went on all morning, with the dedicated nurses making sure the old woman didn't fall. Later, the family arrived to see how she was adjusting to her new home.
> 
> "So Ma, how is it here? Are they treating you all right?" they asked.
> 
> "It's very nice," she replied. "Except they won't let you fart."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

self delete.


----------



## pottz

> self delete.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


why ? just say what you want.how often do i say,delete. i know you realized the porno pic's or joke wern't proper.weve all done it !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> With their ailing mother needing constant medical supervision, a family decided to bring her to a very expensive and caring nursing home for a day to try it out.
> 
> The next morning, the nurses bathed her, fed her a tasty breakfast, and set her in a chair at a window overlooking a lovely flower garden. She seemed okay but after a while she slowly started to lean over sideways in her chair.
> 
> Two attentive nurses immediately rushed up to catch her and straighten her out. Again, she seemed okay but after a while she started to tilt to the other side. The nurses rushed back and once more brought her back upright.
> 
> This went on all morning, with the dedicated nurses making sure the old woman didn't fall. Later, the family arrived to see how she was adjusting to her new home.
> 
> "So Ma, how is it here? Are they treating you all right?" they asked.
> 
> "It's very nice," she replied. "Except they won't let you fart."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *deleted-*
> 
> - corelz125


*Insensitive, especially to those of us who are elderly or in my case with an elderly Mom. Regardless be careful what you laugh at…*

*Especially this guy…*


> *- pottz*


----------



## pottz

> *deleted-*
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *Insensitive, especially to those of us who are elderly or in my case with an elderly Mom. Regardless be careful what you laugh at…*
> 
> *Especially this guy…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- pottz*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


insensitive too what ? it was a joke,get a sense of humor man.


----------



## bandit571

One done…one to go…









Stanley No. 5, Type 16 Jack planes….waiting to see how tomorrow goes…I MIGHT get #2 done…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My mom is 94 I'm not too far behind. We aren't offended ;-)


----------



## RichT

> insensitive too what ? it was a joke,get a sense of humor man.
> 
> - pottz


Says the pottz to the kettle…lmao

Check out your comment on "Shower stool & female woodworker."


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy last 3 days with my son who is home from Merchant Marine Academy.

Ron, we found a tennis ball launcher with a remote. Interested? If so PM me, I'll send your way. It's at a price you can afford…free.

LOL


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Been busy last 3 days with my son who is home from Merchant Marine Academy.
> 
> Ron, we found a tennis ball launcher with a remote. Interested? If so PM me, I ll send your way. It s at a price you can afford…free.
> 
> LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Does a *cask-o-vino* come with the *dero* that throws the ball.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron yes Advantage lumber is on my list. Not ready to pull the trigger. Waiting to see in if Shore lumber can order it (but their prices are way high. epe 2×6 is now 22.80 a LF!) Way more expensive, but only 2 miles from my house.

Gunny a team mate in collage became an Admiral in the Coast guard. (retired) I might be able to get a hold of him through another friend if your son would like a connection. Another H.S. friend was a Merchant marine mechanic. I stay in touch w him. It might be good for your son to talk to them.
.
Layed out the material for table w drawers #2 yesterday. I should post a pic of the top. Pretty cool if I say so myself. Then my wife has me making a mock up valance for motorized sun shades….so that becomes the priority.

Bandit - I have to sharpen all my planes. Kinda dread that. I also have a #4 a friend wants rehabbed - his grand fathers.

Kinda hope golf is rained out. I'd like to focus on the shop.

BP pretty normal today.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Table top 2. Taken from a coffee table I made decades ago. Wife did not like the base. This has been hanging on the wall as art for about 7-8 years too.

I know the grain orientation is not good. But biscuits and glue in the warm cold of NY and now in the humidity of fla for over 10 years and it has not cracked or pulled. The top is one piece of curly maple framed by curly walnut.

Working up energy to make the final parts and sand everything. The to mortis the parts and dry fit.

Lacking focus


----------



## 987Ron

Up late….already tired of this cooler weather and winter is not even here yet. Really dislike the cold. More hot coffee time. Warm me up.

Shop time today to finish some Rota game boards for the kids. Christmas boxes to do for the girls. Every Christmas make the wife, daughter, granddaughter and daughter-in-law a box of some kind. Their idea more than mine. Does keep me in good favor or better than it should be favor.

Have a great day.


----------



## DS

Petey, that picture is a bit of an optical illusion. 
At first glance I thought I was seeing mitered top edges on a thick slab. 
The color, grain and lighting reinforces that illusion.

The top looks cool, I like it.
I'm sure you will give it a worthy base.


----------



## 987Ron

Offered a Porter Cable 14" bandsaw, model # not known to me,, suppose to be nearly new, has base, fence, not sure what else for $300. Like the idea of 2 bandsaws, would not use it for resawing. hour drive away. 
Have no experience with P-C bandsaws. 
Would it be worth it?


> ?


 Experiences with P-C bandsaws? Did read the review on LJ.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Offered a Porter Cable 14" bandsaw, model # not known to me,, suppose to be nearly new, has base, fence, not sure what else for $300. Like the idea of 2 bandsaws, would not use it for resawing. hour drive away.
> Have no experience with P-C bandsaws.
> Would it be worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Experiences with P-C bandsaws? Did read the review on LJ.
> 
> - 987Ron
Click to expand...

i think Lowes use to sell them for around 250.00 :<(((((((


----------



## 987Ron

GH: Found an old review that said the new price was $475 so $300 is high. Offered $150 but no reply, 
Think I will pass this up.


----------



## moke

Gr8- not to act like our "corrector" on this thread-but I was just at Lowes and looking at the P-C Drill Press for a friend and the 14" BS was 550.00. I live within a mile of a Lowe's, and Home Depot,and Menards is 2 miles away. Not good for a guy that has a tool/DIY toy acquisition problem!

Ron-Thanks for the tip on the sanding belts. I need to order from McFeeley's, Klingspor and Peachtree woodworking more than I would admit to my wife. Thanks for the advice! Sounds like Feb would be a great time for you to get ur hip done. You won't miss the prime golf time! It is starting to get cold here too….I even got out the snowblowers. I got a water cooler for my shop for my birthday and it heats water too. I have never been a coffee drinker, but drink tea all summer long, so I am going to try hot tea, this winter. Looking forward to it….

Pottzy- I have that Triton 6 inch sander, it is a beast….certainly something you would never even consider to use a finisher. That is the only experience I have had with 6"er's (Duckie …..get your mind out of the gutter!), afte playing with this one I am extremely impressed. While it's not a\s smooth as my festool…I think you could finish with it. Working on some more organization…will post soon.

Bandit….very nice! I love that joint you used.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

yes Moke i agree im talking when they first came out but now they are listed at 550.00 here also :<)))))


----------



## bigblockyeti

> GH: Found an old review that said the new price was $475 so $300 is high. Offered $150 but no reply,
> Think I will pass this up.
> 
> - 987Ron


For me, $150 would be my top offer if less than 10 minutes away. So many have copied Delta's design over the years and some have gotten it right, some are like the Porter Cable.


----------



## corelz125

When four of Santa's elves got sick, the trainee elves did not produce toys as fast as the regular ones, and Santa began to feel the Pre-Christmas pressure.
Then Mrs. Claus told Santa her Mother was coming to visit, which stressed Santa even more.

When he went to harness the reindeer, he found that three of them were about to give birth and two others had jumped the fence and were out, Heaven knows where.
Then when he began to load the sleigh, one of the floorboards cracked, the toy bag fell to the ground and all the toys were scattered.

Frustrated, Santa went in the house for a cup of apple cider and a shot of rum.
When he went to the cupboard, he discovered the elves had drunk all the cider and hidden the liquor.

In his frustration, he accidentally dropped the cider jug, and it broke into hundreds of little glass pieces all over the kitchen floor.
He went to get the broom and found the mice had eaten all the straw off the end of the broom.

Just then the doorbell rang, and an irritated Santa marched to the door, yanked it open, and there stood a little angel with a great big Christmas tree.
The angel said very cheerfully, 'Merry Christmas, Santa. Isn't this a lovely day? I have a beautiful tree for you. Where would you like me to stick it?'

And thus began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas tree.
Not very many people know this


----------



## corelz125

The price on all tools has gone up a lot the past few years. I seen the ridgid 6" jointer go up $100 just this year alone.


----------



## pottz

> When four of Santa's elves got sick, the trainee elves did not produce toys as fast as the regular ones, and Santa began to feel the Pre-Christmas pressure.
> Then Mrs. Claus told Santa her Mother was coming to visit, which stressed Santa even more.
> 
> When he went to harness the reindeer, he found that three of them were about to give birth and two others had jumped the fence and were out, Heaven knows where.
> Then when he began to load the sleigh, one of the floorboards cracked, the toy bag fell to the ground and all the toys were scattered.
> 
> Frustrated, Santa went in the house for a cup of apple cider and a shot of rum.
> When he went to the cupboard, he discovered the elves had drunk all the cider and hidden the liquor.
> 
> In his frustration, he accidentally dropped the cider jug, and it broke into hundreds of little glass pieces all over the kitchen floor.
> He went to get the broom and found the mice had eaten all the straw off the end of the broom.
> 
> Just then the doorbell rang, and an irritated Santa marched to the door, yanked it open, and there stood a little angel with a great big Christmas tree.
> The angel said very cheerfully, 'Merry Christmas, Santa. Isn't this a lovely day? I have a beautiful tree for you. Where would you like me to stick it?'
> 
> And thus began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas tree.
> Not very many people know this
> 
> - corelz125


good one bud.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Fantastic day at school senior-level English language arts with dual enrollment. It means that they can take dual enrollment classes and earn college credits. A positive note on society's future. These types of students make only a small percentage of students…

My new gift arrived today…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Pottzy- I have that *Triton* 6 inch sander, it is a beast….certainly something you would never even consider to use a finisher. That is the only experience I have had with 6"er s (Duckie …..get your mind out of the gutter!), afte playing with this one I am extremely impressed. While it s not as smooth as my festool…I think you could finish with it. Working on some more organization…will post soon.
> - moke


Forever over emphasising our 6" ers… and bragging about beasts… this beast with the right grit is something to be reckoned with… 









I seldom whip it out, but when I do, it satisfies all the panel members in my workshop.

However, lets not get into a ,








between *Triton* and Fe*$*tool.

But, lets not get into a,


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> My new gift arrived today…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Mine is on order,


----------



## pottz

well looks like duckie is all fresh and friskie tonight ! now some will brag about there 6" ers but ive always been happy with a aggressive powerful 5" myself.it's not about the size ducks it's about the oscillation that gets it done.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... it s not about the size ducks it s about the oscillation that gets it done.
> 
> - pottz


You just can't keep it in your pants… you gotta let it all out… back to another









same dog, different legs.


----------



## pottz

> ... it s not about the size ducks it s about the oscillation that gets it done.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You just can t keep it in your pants… you gotta let it all out… back to another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same dog, different legs.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


huh ? were talkin about sanders,right ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Friday night with Pottz and Duck…* recap…

*Duck* posts Porn Hub…

*Pottz *replies with the "size" and motion…

*Duck* replies with a urinating dog…

and to think that Pottz told me to take one of my former posts to PM…


----------



## pottz

> *Friday night with Pottz and Duck…* recap…
> 
> *Duck* posts Porn Hub…
> 
> *Pottz *replies with the "size" and motion…
> 
> *Duck* replies with a urinating dog…
> 
> and to think that Pottz told me to take one of my former posts to PM…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh look, kill joy is here !!!


----------



## pottz




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Fantastic day at school senior-level English language arts with dual enrollment. It means that they can take dual enrollment classes and earn college credits. A positive note on society s future. These types of students make only a small percentage of students…
> 
> My new gift arrived today…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Waffles for breakfast on Pottz patio in the morning?

Our grandsons are doing that high school/college credits. They could be getting more college credits but our son is not going to pay for college credits in high school classes ;-)) They are maxing out the ones they get without paying. The oldest has always had straight As. He is having to work a little in calculus for the first time. The younger never got very good grades. He was bored and didn't like the classes or teachers. In high school, he gets to choose his classes he started to get straight As too. He is actually a year ahead of the older one at his age in math. He taught himself to read by the time he was 3.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> When four of Santa's elves got sick, the trainee elves did not produce toys as fast as the regular ones, and Santa began to feel the Pre-Christmas pressure.
> Then Mrs. Claus told Santa her Mother was coming to visit, which stressed Santa even more.
> 
> When he went to harness the reindeer, he found that three of them were about to give birth and two others had jumped the fence and were out, Heaven knows where.
> Then when he began to load the sleigh, one of the floorboards cracked, the toy bag fell to the ground and all the toys were scattered.
> 
> Frustrated, Santa went in the house for a cup of apple cider and a shot of rum.
> When he went to the cupboard, he discovered the elves had drunk all the cider and hidden the liquor.
> 
> In his frustration, he accidentally dropped the cider jug, and it broke into hundreds of little glass pieces all over the kitchen floor.
> He went to get the broom and found the mice had eaten all the straw off the end of the broom.
> 
> Just then the doorbell rang, and an irritated Santa marched to the door, yanked it open, and there stood a little angel with a great big Christmas tree.
> The angel said very cheerfully, 'Merry Christmas, Santa. Isn't this a lovely day? I have a beautiful tree for you. Where would you like me to stick it?'
> 
> And thus began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas tree.
> Not very many people know this
> 
> - corelz125


RLMAO There is a good one in jokes of the day about Santa too ;-))
.
Edit: Oops, Jokes of the DAy is about the "No Bell Peace Prize" and the "Pulletsurprise" as well.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Friday night with Pottz and Duck…* recap…
> 
> *Duck* posts Porn Hub…
> 
> *Pottz *replies with the "size" and motion…
> 
> *Duck* replies with a urinating dog…
> 
> and to think that Pottz told me to take one of my former posts to PM…
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks for the heads up… no idea what was happening…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*Boys* and *Girls*, be nice to *SWMBO* and upgrade the push mower,


----------



## corelz125

> - pottz


Now this is funny


----------



## pottz

> Fantastic day at school senior-level English language arts with dual enrollment. It means that they can take dual enrollment classes and earn college credits. A positive note on society s future. These types of students make only a small percentage of students…
> 
> My new gift arrived today…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Waffles for breakfast on Pottz patio in the morning?
> 
> Our grandsons are doing that high school/college credits. They could be getting more college credits but our son is not going to pay for college credits in high school classes ;-)) They are maxing out the ones they get without paying. The oldest has always had straight As. He is having to work a little in calculus for the first time. The younger never got very good grades. He was bored and didn t like the classes or teachers. In high school, he gets to choose his classes he started to get straight As too. He is actually a year ahead of the older one at his age in math. He taught himself to read by the time he was 3.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


hey as soon as i get it back together im on bob.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz
> 
> Now this is funny
> 
> - corelz125


Santa may not be too happy about the angel and tree "joke". Let us know what he brings you?


----------



## pottz

> *Boys* and *Girls*, be nice to *SWMBO* and upgrade the push mower,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i dont know ducks here in socal that could cook swmbo !


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> Now this is funny
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Santa may not be too happy about the angel and tree "joke". Let us know what he brings you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


and the light shines brilliantly !!!!!ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## pottz

hell i just noticed,we past 15000k wooohoooo!!!!! whatever…..............


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max - good news on your kids… *}* On the good news today a few of my students came back from a field trip to a large construction company site. They appeared happy to have gone to it… They came in with gifts of a white hard hat and some bent elect. conduit. They are trying to recruit them in the construction trades making big dollar dreams. Not to kill their dreams- I let them talk and feel good… As both of us know construction pays well but you will "work"...

My 1st hour was technological writing college-level… I came across an article in the NYTimes today and shared with them… I am not sure that you can access these NYTimes articles on robotics in the classroom…
https://www.nytimes.com/search?query=robots+write+an+article

It is a brave new world…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i just noticed,we past 15000k wooohoooo!!!!! whatever…..............
> 
> - pottz


*Waffles on Pottz's Cali Patio this Sunday?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Now back to woodworking…


----------



## pottz

> i just noticed,we past 15000k wooohoooo!!!!! whatever…..............
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Waffles on Pottz s Cali Patio this Sunday?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


it's gotta be brunch,doing the final sealing saturday moving back on sunday morning.if i dont swmbo is gonna throw me out-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Now back to woodworking…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh…..yeah i forgot….this is a wood forum ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good night Pottz and others - I enjoyed the banter.


----------



## pottz

> Good night Pottz and others - I enjoyed the banter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im sending the duck for a tuck in….....prepare yourself !!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- NOooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Well…............


----------



## pottz




----------



## moke

Duckie, that Triton is a beast…...never seen a sander remove as much material, however, it leaves swirls, uneven spots, and other damage…..so not a sander to be used too often, or…..compared in anyway to festool.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Out and about today, I saw another *bandit* making wood chips ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hell i just noticed,we past 15000k wooohoooo!!!!! whatever…..............
> 
> - pottz


Wow! If I had noticed I would have waited for *Gunny* to post. probably didn't matter, nobody else paying attention either ;-0


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max - good news on your kids… *}* On the good news today a few of my students came back from a field trip to a large construction company site. They appeared happy to have gone to it… They came in with gifts of a white hard hat and some bent elect. conduit. They are trying to recruit them in the construction trades making big dollar dreams. Not to kill their dreams- I let them talk and feel good… As both of us know construction pays well but you will "work"...
> 
> My 1st hour was technological writing college-level… I came across an article in the NYTimes today and shared with them… I am not sure that you can access these NYTimes articles on robotics in the classroom…
> https://www.nytimes.com/search?query=robots+write+an+article
> 
> It is a brave new world…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The link shows 850 results. Too many to sort through ;-)

A guy I used to know was a technical writer down there. One day he had enough. He moved to Oregon and got into "agriculture." He said he was doing very well. One winter they had more snow and it lasted longer than normal in Springfield. His roof was the only one in the neighborhood whose roof was clear. He thought the cops would notice and get a search warrant and stop his "agriculture" business. It must have been too early in that type of business. Nothing happened. He met a lady and she would not marry him unless he got out of "agriculture." ;-)) He became a housekeeper. She had a good job running a hospital.

One day I was on a service call. There was a locked room with a heavy load on my amp meter. I worked around the room and finally told the guy there must be a j-box with a loose connection in the room. He started to unlock it and said, "You won't tell anyone what is in here will you?" I told him it didn't matter if I saw inside the room or not. My Amprobe had already told me about his "agriculture."

I did a few repairs on houses that had had "agriculture" in them. It was after the power company started reporting "agriculture" to the police if there was high power usage. They would tap into the hot service conductors ahead of the meter to steal power. One in Seattle had taped into the service line in a crawl space under the house. It was a rigid conduit (heavy walls line galvanized water pipe). They had cut the side out of the conduit and tapped into the hot service conductors. I was impressed. There is no way I had that skill level.

If they recruit them into the construction trades with big-dollar dreams it can be very interesting if they choose correctly.


----------



## pottz

> hell i just noticed,we past 15000k wooohoooo!!!!! whatever…..............
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Wow! If I had noticed I would have waited for *Gunny* to post. probably didn t matter, nobody else paying attention either ;-0
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


no, everyone has made all the other milestones out to be a big deal this one that if say actually is came and went with no fan fare.onward,it's just a number lie my birthday that i try hard to forget each year-lol.


----------



## pottz

good night jockies !


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa got 15k - nice.

Caught my dawg peeing in the house this am. He got the big no, and finished outside. Hope he got the message.

Today is clean up the house to show to realtors. Maybe I get some shop time in. Or work on my game . Winter Member-Member starts Friday.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, 41, rain, windy and today is National Play Outside Day. Must be some very tired parent that set that day up. As my Mom use to say "You kids go outside and blow the stink off".

*
DW* If this cold wet weather keeps up I would like to apply for your live in chef, house cleaning, valet. Pottz and Peyey already have wives to do house hold duties so you are my only chance to escape the cold. Even feed the cat. Have my own transportation, only need room and board.

Both Grandkids did the college courses while a Jr. and Sr. in High School. Both started at the Univ. the summer after HS grad. Worked well saved the parents some money on dorms and such at the major univ. later.

Have a great day, plan on the shop myself. New tool arriving today.


----------



## corelz125

The construction world isn't for everyone. If you don't like being told what to do and to shut up. If you are sensitive it's not the right career. There's no cancel culture on job sites.


----------



## 987Ron

Clock change for those in Daylight Savings Time areas set your clocks back tonight. Get an extra hour of sleep.
Duke will not care about the clock. He sets his own time.


----------



## 987Ron

Hip is really acting up this morning. Got the cane out even. Wife says it is the weather, cool, wet out. High humitity.
Never bought into the idea that weather can influence a back, knee or hip joint to be more painful. After all the hip in encased in a layer of waterproof skin, then muscles, fat, etc.

Does the weather affect your body…..I know it affects my mind as I do not like cold weather, but how about the knees, hips, back and such? Arthritis? etc?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

you can check if your body hurt due to damp wet weather by getting into a tub of hot water if you feel better it is weather related :<)))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ron* Mom is an RN. She has arthritis. She is the first to know when low pressure and rain are coming. I don't remember the the details of why it happens.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The construction world isn t for everyone. If you don t like being told what to do and to shut up. If you are sensitive it s not the right career. There s no cancel culture on job sites.
> 
> - corelz125


No doubt there is a shortage of people willing to do physical labor. I'm not a desk jockey. I hated bidding large jobs spending 2 or 3 days doing take offs and reading specs. On a sunny day it was worse ;-) About half a day was all I could handle.


----------



## corelz125

That's a good point there Tony. It annoys me hearing people complain about the cold up here when all they do is go from the house to the car to their office. If I don't complain about the cold they don't have a leg to stand on about the cold. When I was younger the cold didn't bother me at all I liked it better than the heat but as I got older I had enough of the cold.


----------



## moke

Up this am….Iowa plays tonight, so will get in a good shop time today. Had dinner last night with my brother and SIL….always a good time with him.

Working on a batch of pens for xmas gifts. The wife has a small staff of 6 at the hospital….I have been ordered to make them pens…should be easy, have 21 in production. I am making 17 pens that are just normal and segmenting 4. I only use acrylic, never really liked wood, unless they are segmented. I hate using CA for a finish too, when I do make the occasional wood pen, I have a modified grill spit, to slowly turn it and I use either rattle can poly or ***************, sand and buff after 6 or 7 coats. Also have been having fun with making toys….made some cars for Halloween gifts for a couple of small friends, now working on biplanes for xmas. Really, really love being in this shop…...

Petey…the dog didn't mean to pee on the floor….hell, I do it sometimes too!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*SO TRUE :<)))))*


----------



## 987Ron

> Really, really love being in this shop…...
> 
> Petey…the dog didn t mean to pee on the floor….hell, I do it sometimes too!
> 
> - moke


Yes, one has to mark their territory!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

HAHAHAHAHA :<))))


----------



## moke

> *SO TRUE :<)))))*
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


When I was a young man, my Dad used to say, "never pass a rest room without using it" I didn't really get it….I do now! This is funny, but true Gr8!


----------



## moke

> HAHAHAHAHA :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


We have our fair share of those trucks!!!! Those guys are truly the heros of winter…..work all night and then llisten to people bitch about shoving snow in front of their driveway….


----------



## GR8HUNTER

indeed :<)))))


----------



## moke

My little toys, I've been making










I have set up this little photo area…I saved some equipment from my studio and for now, I am going to leave it set up. It still needs some work before I can use it.


----------



## moke

I had two of these I used for photo equipment when I had the studio. I put diced foam inside of them and added 4 more, put my sanders, except for the festool systainers. I have a Fein multi-tool, and bought another in bare tool form and put in one of these with the sanding equipment and are using it as a detail sander only. One also has got 5" 8 hole ROS discs. I have a systainer for the 9 hole.










This is how I do my pens. When we had an in house color lab, these containers had one order in them. They were very handy and I have a ton of them…..When digital came along, my printers were out of date, and a digital computers was 1/2 a million dollars…..if I had that, I wouldn't be working a$$ off, I'd have been laying on a beach somewhere…so I shut down the lab and sold off what I could. anyway, now each tray contains the pen components, bushings, instructions, and a blank. I do all the pens at once in steps….drilling, then move on to painting the tubes, painting the blank inside, epoxying the tubes in, then I rough turn on my metal lathe to within 1/32 of the bushing, then shape and sand it on the wood lathe, then buff to high sheen on a little Rikon lathe fitted with beall buffs. Each step is completed for all pens before moving on to the next. The segmented pans I just putz at as I get the inspiration.



















The metal lathe about half way through the pens.


----------



## bigblockyeti

>


I remember salt trucks, the destructors of everyone's property for the driving inability of those who shouldn't be on the road in the first place.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

simply love them cute little cars Moke but the red is my favorite :<)))))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Moke +1 on your post


----------



## moke

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## 987Ron

Nice cars, Good mpg I bet. Like the red one also.


----------



## moke

Thanks Ron! they are fun and easy…..


----------



## pottz

> Hip is really acting up this morning. Got the cane out even. Wife says it is the weather, cool, wet out. High humitity.
> Never bought into the idea that weather can influence a back, knee or hip joint to be more painful. After all the hip in encased in a layer of waterproof skin, then muscles, fat, etc.
> 
> Does the weather affect your body…..I know it affects my mind as I do not like cold weather, but how about the knees, hips, back and such? Arthritis? etc?
> 
> - 987Ron


oh yeah cold weather definitely effects my muscles and joints,luckily we rarely get below 55 in mid winter.got a santa ana wind condition coming later next week temps back up into the eighties and very dry.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

bahahahahaha :<)))))))


----------



## moke

I refuse to even keep track of cold/warm effects…...I will not be a human barometer!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I refuse to even keep track of cold/warm effects…...I will not be a human barometer!!!
> 
> - moke


The choice is not yours ;-(( When it happens, make the best of it. Fortunately, my minor arthritis is nothing like Mom's.

When I was a kid on the farm we had a lot of days below 0° F. I believe I had minor frostbite in my fingers. They felt like they were about 1.5 times their diameter after that. It gradually got better. I didn't notice it anymore after I was about 35 years old. Fortunately, we did not have a lot of days cold enough to trigger it here on the coast.

My uncle wanted to move a herd of cattle from one of his farms to another one winter day. It was about 3 miles and one of his places was adjacent to ours. I saddled up and rode over to his place to get the cattle. We drove them back. They move very slow. My feet got so cold I could not stand it. I decided to get off and walk to warm up. The ground was uneven. I could not walk on that ground. I had to get back on and tough it out. I was surprised I did not have any frostbite in my feet that day.

*Mike* Cars look great. I'm sure they get high mpg ;-)

*Tony* That woman must have been a blonde, eh? ;-)

That dog peeing in the house reminds me of one of SWMBO's and the kids' tomcats when they were breeding high $$$ cats in 4-H. He had been very civilized for a couple of years. He decided he needed to mark his territory. I kicked him outside. Another tomcat I had never seen in the neighborhood showed up and started fights. I went into pest control mode with a BB gun. That cat decided he was outnumbered ;-) I'm sure the reason he started marking his territory indoors was he caught the scent of that other tom outside.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *DW* If this cold wet weather keeps up I would like to apply for your live in chef, house cleaning, valet. Pottz and Peyey already have wives to do house hold duties so you are my only chance to escape the cold. Even feed the cat. Have my own transportation, only need room and board.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron- sorry but I must say respectfully say no. My 2 Paramore's, like the arrangement as is… Check with Pottz.


----------



## corelz125

Pretty funny Tony. The cars look they they take some time to build Mike.

One winter it seemed like it didn't go above 20 degrees for 5 weeks straight. That winter was the only time I ever seen the East River freeze. To make that winter even worse we were working on the 87th floor 6 days a week..it was about 10 degrees colder up there. Some days it would be snowing there but not in the street.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This is how screwed up this place is ;-(( Thomas-Kennedy who ran for Seattle city attorney "is a self-described police abolitionist who has called people destroying public property "heroes."" Thankfully she did not win. I can't believe she got 47% of the votes! ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Power outage 4 pm for 3 minutes… 3 hours of vector computer drawings vanished. The moral of the story remember to "save" your work. When I take a sip from the long-neck I now remember to hit the save button.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pretty funny Tony. The cars look they they take some time to build Mike.
> 
> One winter it seemed like it didn t go above 20 degrees for 5 weeks straight. That winter was the only time I ever seen the East River freeze. To make that winter even worse we were working on the 87th floor 6 days a week..it was about 10 degrees colder up there. Some days it would be snowing there but not in the street.
> 
> - corelz125


The coldest job I remember here was the VA hospital on Capitol Hill. It was below freezing. The wind was coming off of Puget Sound. It was sunny outside but in the open-sided building, if you had enough clothes on to stay warm, you would not be able to move! ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Power outage 4 pm for 3 minutes… 3 hours of vector computer drawings vanished. The moral of the story remember to "save" your work. When I take a sip from the long-neck I now remember to hit the save button.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Good idea ;-) When computers first entered offices we were adding a new disconnect to the time oil service. We did everything hot in those days. Drilling and tapping hot buss bars to install lugs to connect the new conductors, we cut the ground off the drill motor so it would not short and blow the fuse on the service. We drilled and tapped several holes but the last one we pushed the drill a bit too hard. The end of the drill bit hit the metal enclosure about an inch and a quarter behind the bus bar. It blew the fuse and killed power to the office. The manager came Po'd about what happened. He did not ask if anyone was injured, he was Po'd about the power going out. Everything the office crew had done that day was lost! ;-)) I could not believe they did not save at noon when they went to lunch ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Will this bear fall off the railing?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I have set up this little photo area.
> - moke


I'd work on weather proofing the workshop first… not too many people need an umbrella to keep dry in their *mancave*... unless you have a cat that marks it's territory!


> The metal lathe about half way through the pens.
> 
> - moke


I used to mess around with *invisible ink*... but *invisible pens* are a novel take!


> ....got a *santa ana* wind condition coming later next week temps back up into the eighties and very dry.
> 
> - pottz


Maybe go easy on the *egg nog* and retire the red suit… or should I say *dress*... *Anna*... or just blame the *wind* on *Sadona*.! 


> I refuse to even keep track of cold/warm effects…...I will not be a *human barometer*!!!
> - moke


Personally, I prefer the company of *human bartenders* 


> ... When I take a sip from the long-neck I now remember to hit the save button….
> - Desert_Woodworker


BTDT… now the *[SAVE]* keys are missing from all my keyboards.


----------



## moke

Duckie--My first apartment could have used that umbrella…but so far the shop is holding up….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

In America, as I know it we have choices regarding employment and where we want to live. This is unlike slavery where you are placed … I spent 48 years in MI and yes there was cold not only where I lived but at work at the steel mill. Adaptorbily or perish; many memories on how we worked and yet made steel.

Question to Corelz: If I understand correctly you work on the upper floors in NY and should someone need to take a bathroom break. I hope that your answer is not how I remember the ironworkers up there.

Pt.2 Do you use a thermos if so what kind?


----------



## pottz

> *DW* If this cold wet weather keeps up I would like to apply for your live in chef, house cleaning, valet. Pottz and Peyey already have wives to do house hold duties so you are my only chance to escape the cold. Even feed the cat. Have my own transportation, only need room and board.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Ron- sorry but I must say respectfully say no. My 2 Paramore s, like the arrangement as is… Check with Pottz.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry no room at the inn !


----------



## pottz

> Will this bear fall off the railing?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


well one thing about it,if that bear is after you and you can climb a tree,id say your safe-lol.


----------



## corelz125

Sometimes I'm on the upper floors some jobs we're not. They have the porta johns on a lot of the floors or temp bathrooms on lower floors. Sometimes a column gets the job done. No thermos for me. I'll drink hot tea for our break


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all, home from the son's and dinner there. Good food.

off to bed


----------



## pottz

> Nite all, home from the son s and dinner there. Good food.
> 
> off to bed
> 
> - 987Ron


ill send dw for that nice snuggly tuck in ron ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

More Corona Crazy: Dept of transportation is short-handed. Keeping the passes open this year will be a bigger challenge plus La Niña bringing a wetter and colder winter. Think that might affect the backup at the port? This sh^7 never ends ;-(

Kids arguing and shooting every night in Felony Way a couple of miles west. 13 yo killed this week. Daytime is now driveby and armed robbery in store parking lots. No idea what the next move will be, but I'm sure they will make it worse ;-((


----------



## pottz

damn bob looks like it's just you and me tonight.yeah the world is getting more corona crazy everyday my friend.i dont even watch the news anymore,too depressing.i figure i can make it outta this world ok,but the kids born today,i dont know,it's gonna be a tough world.the wife is sad we dont have grandkids.im happy we dont because i dont wish the future on anyone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> damn bob looks like it s just you and me tonight.yeah the world is getting more corona crazy everyday my friend.i dont even watch the news anymore,too depressing.i figure i can make it outta this world ok,but the kids born today,i dont know,it s gonna be a tough world.the wife is sad we dont have grandkids.im happy we dont because i dont wish the future on anyone.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah! Mom told me about 15 or 20 years ago she hoped the grandkids did not have any more kids. She did not want them to suffer what this world is turning into. I am a bit amazed at how preceptive she was then. I agree today ;-(

It is hard to miss the news. I watch the nextdoor app to see how bad crime is getting in the neighborhood and any suspects to watch for. I have had too much first-hand experience ;-(( At least Mike could arrest them ;-)


----------



## pottz

> damn bob looks like it s just you and me tonight.yeah the world is getting more corona crazy everyday my friend.i dont even watch the news anymore,too depressing.i figure i can make it outta this world ok,but the kids born today,i dont know,it s gonna be a tough world.the wife is sad we dont have grandkids.im happy we dont because i dont wish the future on anyone.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yeah! Mom told me about 15 or 20 years ago she hoped the grandkids did not have any more kids. She did not want them to suffer what this world is turning into. I am a bit amazed at how preceptive she was then. I agree today ;-(
> 
> It is hard to miss the news. I watch the nextdoor app to see how bad crime is getting in the neighborhood and any suspects to watch for. I have had too much first-hand experience ;-(( At least Mike could arrest them ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ha ha i was on the nextdoor forum years ago but as you know me bob i take no ******************** from anyone and i was booted.the moderator came back in a day and said if i could refrain from confrontational language she would let me back.i told her lets not waste your time or mine,bye bye-lmao.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Nite all, home from the son s and dinner there. Good food.
> 
> off to bed
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> ill send dw for that nice snuggly tuck in ron ;-)
> 
> - pottz


I'm back … Ron takes some time to get settled in.

*Corelz-* Thx good info for my curious mind.



> i dont even watch the news anymore,too depressing.i figure i can make it outta this world ok,but the kids born today,i dont know,it s gonna be a tough world.the wife is sad we dont have grandkids.im happy we dont because i dont wish the future on anyone.
> 
> - pottz


I can understand your feelings, but kids of the day and yesterday adapt to the situation as compared to us. One of the reasons that I like being in the schoolhouse, it gives me insight on the pulse of the new generation. They are young and haven't been beaten by hardships in life- "yet"...

Pottz as for grandkids may I suggest that you fix your son up with a neighborhood Vietnamese girl… You can turn you new patio into a Pho kitchen [:>}


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ha ha i was on the nextdoor forum years ago but as you know me bob i take no ******************** from anyone and i was booted.the moderator came back in a day and said if i could refrain from confrontational language she would let me back.i told her lets not waste your time or mine,bye bye-lmao.
> 
> - pottz


RLMAO


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I can understand your feelings, but kids of the day and yesterday adapt to the situation as compared to us. One of the reasons that I like being in the schoolhouse, it gives me insight on the pulse of the new generation. They are young and haven t been beaten by hardships in life- "yet"...
> 
> Pottz as for grandkids may I suggest that you fix your son up with a neighborhood Vietnamese girl… You can turn you new patio into a Pho kitchen [:>}
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We never worried about getting shot and most of the kids had shotguns in their cars. We sold ammo as a fundraiser for FFA in the fall. This is such a twisted up mess we have turned at least 720 degrees ;-(( 
A kid with a gun wasn't a concern. Everyone wondered what was wrong with a kid without one.


----------



## pottz

> Nite all, home from the son s and dinner there. Good food.
> 
> off to bed
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> ill send dw for that nice snuggly tuck in ron ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m back … Ron takes some time to get settled in.
> 
> *Corelz-* Thx good info for my curious mind.
> 
> i dont even watch the news anymore,too depressing.i figure i can make it outta this world ok,but the kids born today,i dont know,it s gonna be a tough world.the wife is sad we dont have grandkids.im happy we dont because i dont wish the future on anyone.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I can understand your feelings, but kids of the day and yesterday adapt to the situation as compared to us. One of the reasons that I like being in the schoolhouse, it gives me insight on the pulse of the new generation. They are young and haven t been beaten by hardships in life- "yet"...
> 
> Pottz as for grandkids may I suggest that you fix your son up with a neighborhood Vietnamese girl… You can turn you new patio into a Pho kitchen [:>}
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thanks but no thanks.he's with a woman right now my wife cant stand.high tension!!!!!i gotta agree though,she trailor trash,and an alchoholic!!!!!! we just wish our son would realize she's a waste of precios time ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- we are about the same age but I grew up in Detroit, things were a little different… but we both lived to a ripe old age * :>}*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz please say no more for most families have situations that are of concern to Mom and Dad… Hey, do you want to PM my 94-year-old Mom for DW stories in his youth (under 50) Now look at me at 72 big changes wouldn't you say…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz please say no more for most families have situations that are of concern to Mom and Dad… Hey, do you want to PM my 94-year-old Mom for DW stories in his youth (under 50) Now look at me at 72 big changes wouldn t you say…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah how things have changed,and not for the better ? well guys im done for tonight,we can carry on tomorrow,peace out !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- we are about the same age but I grew up in Detroit, things were a little different… but we both lived to a ripe old age * :>}*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah. At our 50th high school reunion, one of the kids said we were probably on an isolated island of innocence. One of my HS friends moved to Denver. It was so bad he returned to Kuna before his kids started school. He did not want them growing up in that mess. It was fairly nice here until about 20 years ago. I never dreamed they would take it this far down. ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz please say no more for most families have situations that are of concern to Mom and Dad… Hey, do you want to PM my 94-year-old Mom for DW stories in his youth (under 50) Now look at me at 72 big changes wouldn t you say…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> yeah how things have changed,and not for the better ? well guys im done for tonight,we can carry on tomorrow,peace out !
> 
> - pottz


NO tuck-in….Sorry Bud, but Ron's tuck in took it out of me…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- you can only stay isolated on an island of innocence for so long… We all live on this planet called Earth -go ahead and try to get off…










*Pottz that means we are here together…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Congrats to Iowa fans - condolences to MI State fans and blessings to the Detroit Lions (my hometown team) as Tug McGraw said, "Never give up"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*COMIC: If history is a guide, schools will start requiring COVID vaccines*
https://www.npr.org/2021/11/05/1051902361/covid-vaccine-schools-history-comic

Easy to understand and informative…


----------



## RichT

> *COMIC: If history is a guide, schools will start requiring COVID vaccines*
> https://www.npr.org/2021/11/05/1051902361/covid-vaccine-schools-history-comic
> 
> Easy to understand and informative…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Informative of what?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Medical treatments have a long development and successful history. SWMBO's ggg..grandpa developed a rabies treatment. George Washington sent his slave to pick it up for the troops during the Revolutionary War. Mom said the worst thing she saw in her career as an RN was all the iron lungs full of young women when she graduated from nurses training in '47.

Our daughter is a respiratory therapist. She is tired and worn out treating a hospital full of unvaccinated patients. They are overwhelming the system to the point that critical care is not available for others such as cancer and pneumonia patients who are dying because of them. No study is available. Just the testimony of 2 eyewitnesses. Idaho and Texas were in the news because they had so many they made a triage policy to let unvaccinated die. They are less likely to survive than the other patients. Basically the same thing they told us to do at a car wreck when I was a volunteer fireman; administer first aid to the most likely to survive. Thankfully we never saw a wreck bad enough we had to do that.


----------



## bandit571

All done..









Stanley No. 5 Jack Planes, from Gene Howe….









I MIGHT have a Jack plane problem….









One Type 16….three type 19s Stanley No. 5…...shop also has 4 Millers Falls No. 14s….


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez, job site - made me laugh

Moke where did a guy from Iowa learn the word "Putz"? I got a little Verklempt thinking about that.

Working in the shop yesterday. My T.S. blade Forest WW2 blade needs sharpening. I may have a local that can do that.

Golf today Boys v. Girls year long matches stand 11-8-3 Boys ahead.

More later


----------



## 987Ron

up and slow getting started. the spicy food from the son's started acting up last night. A few tums or rolaids. English muffin with mild coffee for breakfast…see how that goes. So far good. The older I get the more it is necessary to watch the diet and quantities.

All the clocks reset, wind ole Grandfather every Sun. morn. With the cars that makes 21 reset, and 2 that do it automatically. Daughter hasn't ask yet to have something reset. Wish we would forget this DST. If a business or a person wants to get up an hour or so different then just do it, leave the clock alone. This is a hold over from WWI anyway.

Heard the the American soccer broadcast rights had been bought up. New owner does not plan on airing any of the matches. American football trying to suppress soccer??? Story might not even be right.

Ford is taking orders for the new F150 electric Pay now (no discouunt off sticker price) and first delivery in 24 months. Friend was going to get one but decided no. The first Mustangs were treated somewhat the same way as to discounts off sticker and order one. Time to delivery was short as I remember, did not buy one. Early Honda sales also did the full price thing. Motto was 'Then you must not be ready for a Honda" heard at a dealer in Tampa back in the 70s.

Time to get up and moving. Duke is wanting some action, me not so much, a bored dog will find something to amuse himself with and that is not usually good in human terms. Potato out of the bin yesterday to play with. Rain all day. Potato in the trash, big baking potato. Just a new toy to him.

Later.


----------



## 987Ron

Finished the Roman Rota Games….









This lasered on a old roofing slate, wanted it to look ancient. It is for my Granddaughters future husband who teaches Latin and Greek and is well versed in Roman history. Christmas gift.
Rota was a tic tac toe type game played by the Roman Legions. Often scratched into the rocks, dirt or whatever. Game pieces were stones, coins, whatever again. Many of these are found in the old Roman ruins where ever the Legions went. It cannot end in a tie, strategy is the key. Wrote up a history of the game and rules of play.










The following are on MDF to give to the neighbors kids.



















Not much woodworking but done in a woodworking shop. The little figure on the corner is a Roman soldier. 
Sprayed on poly to coat the mdf. Slate stays as it was no finish. Fun to do.


----------



## moke

> Moke where did a guy from Iowa learn the word "Putz"? I got a little Verklempt thinking about that.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey, not sure what you are talking about…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Rich- *


> *COMIC: If history is a guide, schools will start requiring COVID vaccines*
> https://www.npr.org/2021/11/05/1051902361/covid-vaccine-schools-history-comic
> 
> Easy to understand and informative…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Informative of what?*
> 
> - Rich


The history of vaccinations is written in easy to follow format. Read it or don't read it comment or don't comment. IMO it was/is informative.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron projects are FANTASTIC… I guess we'll refer to you as Father Duck…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My T.S. blade Forest WW2 blade needs sharpening. I may have a local that can do that.*
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I strongly suggest that you send a Forrest blade back to Forrest for sharpening. I can say from experience that they are the best one for sharpening it. Check out Forrest's website for more info or maybe I can answer any questions that you have. Many a Forrest blade has been ruined by local shops…

A gift to me from the owner's son Jim Forrest back when I had a small cabinet shop and was a good customer of Forrest.


----------



## 987Ron

*NO DW *The Duck is the puzzle Master by a long Kilometer or Mile. Mine are quite crude compared to the master. Thanks for the compliment.

Have sent blades to Forrest and was more than pleased with the time turn around and of course the workmanship was first class. Even sent some that were not Forrest blades. Done with the same care.

Working on some business card wood stock for labels, using the laser. Fits Festool label opening if 1/8" trimmed off width.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Moke where did a guy from Iowa learn the word "Putz"? I got a little Verklempt thinking about that.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Petey, not sure what you are talking about…..
> 
> - moke


*Definition of putz *

informal : a stupid, foolish, or ineffectual person : JERK

vulgar slang : PENIS

*New word for me today-*
*Verklempt (pronounced "fur-klempt")* means overcome with emotion, perhaps even choked or clenched by emotions. Verklempt is a Yiddish loanword.


----------



## corelz125

Forgot I had a pic of this little shelf I made from the Ipe for my boat. I used a lock miter bit for it. Cutting the Ipe with that bit was a real pita.


----------



## RichT

> vulgar slang : P*N*S
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


NOT G-RATED!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> vulgar slang : P*N*S
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> NOT G-RATED!!!
> 
> - Rich


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I just stumbled on to the PBR, bull riding national championships It is on a couple more times later today. a lot more exciting than golf ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

> I just stumbled on to the PBR, bull riding national championships It is on a couple more times later today. a lot more exciting than golf ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yes it is, while I might play golf again I will never ride a bull. As a kid we tried riding some of the calves, were never very successful. Cousin rode a goat, but his mother made him strip in the yard before he went straight to the bath tub. Really a bad smell. Tease him till this day.


----------



## pottz

> I just stumbled on to the PBR, bull riding national championships It is on a couple more times later today. a lot more exciting than golf ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


anything is more exciting than watching golf,like watching grass grow-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I just stumbled on to the PBR, bull riding national championships It is on a couple more times later today. a lot more exciting than golf ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> anything is more exciting than watching golf,like watching grass grow-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Corn around the 4th is fun ;-) 6 or 8" some days.

Highest scoring bull ride

I raised goats and fed baby calves off of them when I was a teenager. The billy peeing in his goatee during the mating season can be smelled about a quarter-mile away ;-(( A friend of dad's who raised goats and sheep told me a 150# billy can drop a 2,000# bull to his knees. He told me to carry a 2×4 and whack the billy whenever he started to get aggressive. I wanted to ride bulls but dad would not let me. All we had on the farms was heifers and steers. Breaking horses was probably good enough. ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

An ironic problem for the representatives headed to the Glasgow climate change meeting.

A storm that lashed England with eighty-mile-per-hour winds disrupted train service from London to Scotland, leaving many delegates scrambling to find a way to get to the meeting.

The last time there was 415 ppm of carbon in the atmosphere there were trees growing on the south pole ;-(


----------



## pottz

i find it amusing all these world leaders that get together and actually believe they can stop climate change.what really pisses me off is when they waste billlions of our tax dollars thinking there going too ! god luck getting countries like india and china to clean up their countries.china is on a tear to be the dominant world leader,and if they have to poison their own people to death making cheap goods to pay for it they will.if americans really want climate change stop doing business with those countries.aint gonna happen because all we want is cheap products.my best advise, stock up on sunscreen and bottled water-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i find it amusing all these world leaders that get together and actually believe they can stop climate change.what really pisses me off is when they waste billlions of our tax dollars thinking there going too ! god luck getting countries like india and china to clean up their countries.china is on a tear to be the dominant world leader,and if they have to poison their own people to death making cheap goods to pay for it they will.if americans really want climate change stop doing business with those countries.aint gonna happen because all we want is cheap products.my best advise, stock up on sunscreen and bottled water-lol.
> 
> - pottz


It will not happen ;-(( ******************** Stultus is the only species that is greedy and takes more than they need. The price is going to be too high!


----------



## corelz125

Might be a night at the Ducks house.
Jack wakes up with a huge hangover after attending his company's Christmas Party. Jack is not normally a drinker, but the drinks didn't taste like alcohol at all. He had vague memories of being very loud and screaming at his wife. This did NOT promise to be a good morning for Jack.

Jack had to force himself to open his eyes, and the first thing he sees is a couple of aspirins next to a glass of water on the side table. And, next to them, a single red rose! Jack sits up and sees his clothing in front of him, all clean and pressed. He looks around the room and sees that it is in perfect order, spotlessly clean.
He takes the aspirins and cringes when he sees a huge black eye staring back at him in the bathroom mirror.

Then he notices a note hanging on the corner of the mirror written in red with little hearts on it and a kiss mark from his wife in lipstick: "Honey, breakfast is on the stove, I left early to get groceries to make your favorite dinner tonight. I love you darling! Love, Jillian"

He stumbles into the kitchen and sure enough, there is a hot breakfast, steaming hot coffee, and the morning newspaper all waiting for him. His son is also at the table, eating. Jack asks, "Son… what happened last night?"

"Well," said the son, thoughtfully, "you came home after 3 in the morning, drunk and out of your mind. You fell over the coffee table and broke it, and then you puked in the hallway, and got that black eye when you ran into the door."

Confused, he asked his son, "So, why is everything in such perfect order and so clean? I have a rose, and breakfast is on the table waiting for me?"

His son replies, "I don't know. The only other thing I remember is mom dragging you to the bedroom, and when she tried to take your pants off, you screamed, 'Leave me alone, I'm married!'"


----------



## corelz125

Kevin gets a New Secretary.

A few days later his wife learns of this this new hire, and so he faces a volley of rapid, suspicious questions.

Emma (Kevin's wife): "Does your new secretary have nice legs?"

Kevin: "Didn't quite notice."

Emma: "What color are her eyes?"

Kevin: "Haven't had the time to check."

Emma: "What are the nail polish colors she uses, metallic, gel or neon?"

Kevin: "Not a clue in the world."

Emma: "Does she have a local accent?"

Kevin: "I barely spoke to her, so don't know."

Emma: "How does she dress?"

Kevin: "Very quickly."

Kevin's funeral will be held on Tuesday.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max *+1 a good read…

*Pottz-* interesting commentary- agree

I can remember back in 1972 when Nixon went to China to meet Mao now 2021 China is a force to be reckoned with. Guys the globalist have plans and it may take years to implement, for example, The European Union, and manufacturing in America is basically gone. Years ago there was a movie "A Day Without a Mexican" today can we really exist as a society without Chinese imports? Someday maybe but not today…

*In the news…*

*Harvey Milk: US Navy launches ship named for gay rights leader*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-59196462

I am of the belief that Military equipment should be named after people who contributed to military success, and not for someone being removed from the military for being a homosexual.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Jokes:* Liked-more truth than humor… They got a smile from me.


----------



## pottz

> i find it amusing all these world leaders that get together and actually believe they can stop climate change.what really pisses me off is when they waste billlions of our tax dollars thinking there going too ! god luck getting countries like india and china to clean up their countries.china is on a tear to be the dominant world leader,and if they have to poison their own people to death making cheap goods to pay for it they will.if americans really want climate change stop doing business with those countries.aint gonna happen because all we want is cheap products.my best advise, stock up on sunscreen and bottled water-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It will not happen ;-(( ******************** Stultus is the only species that is greedy and takes more than they need. The price is going to be too high!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


exactly.


----------



## pottz

> Kevin gets a New Secretary.
> 
> A few days later his wife learns of this this new hire, and so he faces a volley of rapid, suspicious questions.
> 
> Emma (Kevin's wife): "Does your new secretary have nice legs?"
> 
> Kevin: "Didn't quite notice."
> 
> Emma: "What color are her eyes?"
> 
> Kevin: "Haven't had the time to check."
> 
> Emma: "What are the nail polish colors she uses, metallic, gel or neon?"
> 
> Kevin: "Not a clue in the world."
> 
> Emma: "Does she have a local accent?"
> 
> Kevin: "I barely spoke to her, so don't know."
> 
> Emma: "How does she dress?"
> 
> Kevin: "Very quickly."
> 
> Kevin's funeral will be held on Tuesday.
> 
> - corelz125


two for two bud nice work !


----------



## pottz

> *Top Max *+1 a good read…
> 
> *Pottz-* interesting commentary- agree
> 
> I can remember back in 1972 when Nixon went to China to meet Mao now 2021 China is a force to be reckoned with. Guys the globalist have plans and it may take years to implement, for example, The European Union, and manufacturing in America is basically gone. Years ago there was a movie "A Day Without a Mexican" today can we really exist as a society without Chinese imports? Someday maybe but not today…
> 
> *In the news…*
> 
> *Harvey Milk: US Navy launches ship named for gay rights leader*
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-59196462
> 
> I am of the belief that Military equipment should be named after people who contributed to military success, and not for someone being removed from the military for being a homosexual.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*ditto *


----------



## pottz

> *The Jokes:* Liked-more truth than humor… They got a smile from me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max *+1 a good read…
> 
> *Pottz-* interesting commentary- agree
> 
> I can remember back in 1972 when Nixon went to China to meet Mao now 2021 China is a force to be reckoned with. Guys the globalist have plans and it may take years to implement, for example, The European Union, and manufacturing in America is basically gone. Years ago there was a movie "A Day Without a Mexican" today can we really exist as a society without Chinese imports? Someday maybe but not today…
> 
> *In the news…*
> 
> *Harvey Milk: US Navy launches ship named for gay rights leader*
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-59196462
> 
> I am of the belief that Military equipment should be named after people who contributed to military success, and not for someone being removed from the military for being a homosexual.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *ditto *
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Emma: "Does she have a local accent?"
> 
> Kevin: "I barely spoke to her, so don't know."
> 
> Emma: "How does she dress?"
> 
> Kevin: "Very quickly."
> 
> Kevin's funeral will be held on Tuesday.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> two for two bud nice work !
> 
> - pottz


2 good ones LMAO


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i find it amusing all these world leaders that get together and actually believe they can stop climate change.what really pisses me off is when they waste billlions of our tax dollars thinking there going too ! god luck getting countries like india and china to clean up their countries.china is on a tear to be the dominant world leader,and if they have to poison their own people to death making cheap goods to pay for it they will.if americans really want climate change stop doing business with those countries.aint gonna happen because all we want is cheap products.my best advise, stock up on sunscreen and bottled water-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It will not happen ;-(( ******************** Stultus is the only species that is greedy and takes more than they need. The price is going to be too high!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> exactly.
> 
> - pottz


On Full Measure today Sharyl Atkinson reported Charleston had 157 flood stage high tides at 7 feet in the last year. It takes 60 years of high tide to add up to 157 previous ones! Army Corps of Engineers is planning a 12-foot high sea wall. In Miami, they are planning a 20-foot sea wall. The system they put in place for New Orleans after Katrina will fail to save the city, only question is when.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

'Galloping Gertie' collapse anniversary. The guy that was supposed to insure the bridge pocketed the money ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Galloping Gertie collapse anniversary. The guy that was supposed to insure the bridge pocketed the money ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


looked like one hell of a fun ride bob !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max was this the pic of it?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i find it amusing all these world leaders that get together and actually believe they can stop climate change.what really pisses me off is when they waste billlions of our tax dollars thinking there going too ! god luck getting countries like india and china to clean up their countries.china is on a tear to be the dominant world leader,and if they have to poison their own people to death making cheap goods to pay for it they will.if americans really want climate change stop doing business with those countries.aint gonna happen because all we want is cheap products.my best advise, stock up on sunscreen and bottled water-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> It will not happen ;-(( ******************** Stultus is the only species that is greedy and takes more than they need. The price is going to be too high!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> exactly.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> On Full Measure today Sharyl Atkinson reported Charleston had 157 flood stage high tides at 7 feet in the last year. It takes 60 years of high tide to add up to 157 previous ones! Army Corps of Engineers is planning a 12-foot high sea wall. In Miami, they are planning a 20-foot sea wall. The system they put in place for New Orleans after Katrina will fail to save the city, only question is when.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


The biggest "KaBang" will be if Yellowstone blows up…


----------



## 987Ron

I have scuba dove the Blue Hole in Belize several times. At 155 ft. there is a small cave with Stalactites formed from the ceiling. Now stalactites do no form in underwater caves only above water. At one time the sea was at least 155 ft. lower, the land may have receded some but not 155ft. 
Earth has had warmings in the past, these were not man made. Volcanoes, space dust, sun temps, etc. While we as humans may be aiding this warmup some, it is hard to believe that humans are the real cause or can stop it.

PS for you Scuba divers, yes 155ft is below the accepted depth for recreational diving. Was a Master Instructor and had Mixed Gas Certification as a diver and instructor. The dives at the Blue Hole were on air. Have done some deeper, with the right co-divers of training and ability.

Time for bed and dream of the good old days diving Belize Atolls among other sites. Fun times.

Nite all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> Time for bed and dream of the good old days diving Belize Atolls among other sites. Fun times. *
> 
> - 987Ron


*Not so fast BuckaRoo I would like to hear more Scuba stories tonight during a tuck-in, but I am not diving…*

*A very nice story and I enjoyed it… Thx*


----------



## pottz

very cool ron that had to be an amazing moment in any ones life.best i can do is i had some lobster from belize for dinner tonight-lol.hey they were tasty!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Biden's Energy Secretary Says 'Yes,'* Americans Will Pay More to Heat Their Homes This Winter*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/bidens-energy-secretary-says-yes-americans-will-pay-more-to-heat-their-homes-this-winter/

*The reason for this post is *"Are you prepared or concerned about your energy provider winter rates, and your payments.

For me, in AZ, I have SRP and I'm all-electric My monthly winter payment is $160 with 2 units and a pool motor…

This is why I give thanks…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Time for bed and dream of the good old days diving Belize Atolls among other sites. Fun times. *
> 
> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max was this the pic of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yes, that is it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I can understand your feelings, but kids of the day and yesterday adapt to the situation as compared to us. One of the reasons that I like being in the schoolhouse, it gives me insight on the pulse of the new generation. They are young and haven t been beaten by hardships in life- "yet"...
> - Desert Woodworker


Not having a go at you *DW*... but maybe we (us oldies) had *better teachers* back then… 


> Finished the Roman Rota Games….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Wrote up a history of the game and rules of play.
> 
> - 987Ron


*Would be interested in more details… design and rules…* could be ideal for a miniature (maybe 90mm) with rules… Out of MDF and would probably blaspheme and drop the *Latin* flavour.


> *NO DW *The Duck is the puzzle Master by a long Kilometer or Mile…
> - 987Ron


Thanks for that compliment *grasshopper987*... hell, *13* more and we'd be heading for a plague.


> vulgar slang : P*N*S
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> NOT G-RATED!!!
> 
> - Rich


Only for some…just a tad less than 50% of the population rely on their *PNS*, though some choose to cut it out!


> ... anything is more exciting than watching golf,like watching *grass grow*-lol.
> - pottz


Up your spelling *pottzy*... *gLass grow*!


> *Definition of putz *
> 
> informal : a stupid, foolish, or ineffectual person : JERK
> - Desert Woodworker


Hey *pottzy*, don't shoot the messenger… you'd think after 26,000+ banter with your *buddies* they could spell your name by now…


----------



## pottz

> I can understand your feelings, but kids of the day and yesterday adapt to the situation as compared to us. One of the reasons that I like being in the schoolhouse, it gives me insight on the pulse of the new generation. They are young and haven t been beaten by hardships in life- "yet"...
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Not having a go at you *DW*... but maybe we (us oldies) had *better teachers* back then…
> 
> Finished the Roman Rota Games….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Wrote up a history of the game and rules of play.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> *Would be interested in more details… design and rules…* could be ideal for a miniature (maybe 90mm) with rules… Out of MDF and would probably blaspheme and drop the *Latin* flavour.
> 
> *NO DW *The Duck is the puzzle Master by a long Kilometer or Mile…
> - 987Ron
> 
> Thanks for that compliment *grasshopper987*... hell, *13* more and we d be heading for a plague.
> 
> vulgar slang : P*N*S
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> NOT G-RATED!!!
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Only for some…just a tad less than 50% of the population rely on their *PNS*, though some choose to cut it out!
> 
> ... anything is more exciting than watching golf,like watching *grass grow*-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> Up your spelling *pottzy*... *gLass grow*!
> 
> *Definition of putz *
> 
> informal : a stupid, foolish, or ineffectual person : JERK
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Hey *pottzy*, don t shoot the messenger… you d think after 26,000+ banter with your *buddies* they could spell your name by now…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


sorry ducks im just a little igorant i gesssss ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sea levels have definitely cycled in the last 4.5 billion years. In the early days when Mars collided with Earth making the Moon, the temp was about 3,600°. About 50 million years ago the polar ice caps extended nearly to the equator. The ice was miles thick instead of the oceans being miles deep ;-)) That ice was the result of the asteroid that caused the extinction of the dinosaurs.

The impact of carbon in the atmosphere was discovered in 1855. Scientific research has interesting results. DNA evidence shows the Roman Empire did not collapse because of hordes of barbarians. The Huns were migrating into the area most likely because of drought in Eurasia. They intermarried with the Romans. The Roman Empire most likely collapsed for the same reasons we are today. The politicians will not admit they are destroying their country.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Sea levels have definitely cycled in the last 4.5 billion years…
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yeah, I remember way back then, while still in my youth I could waddle out waist deep at *St. Kilda* beach in *Melbourne* without bumping into some floating turds.



> ... The Huns were migrating into the area most likely because of drought in Eurasia. They intermarried with the Romans…
> - TopamaxSurvivor


So what you are telling me is that the *Eyetie* next door is not *roami*ng the woods but a *Hun* casing out the neighborhood.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up and coffee. Cold morning but sunny. Some shop time later.

Scuba stories *DW*?? A lot of dives in many many Caribbean sites. Stores good and less than good, thankfully in all those no disasters. Some inconveniences or delays, common in travel in remote places.

Quick story that was interesting and often retold.

Was leading a group again in Belize. We were doing reef surveys. All volunteers paying their way, (tax deductable) Diving from a small boat. The dive site was a wall dropping off hundreds of feet from a plateau of about 30-40' of depth. Now many of the local dive masters consider themselves way above us gringos. Hardly ever want to come see what one of us may have found, odd fish, etc. 
Our dive was returning to the dive boat along the top of the wall in 30' after the initial deep dive along the wall. Divers 20 ft. deep. Of course the dive master was ahead of all of us (5 or 6) divers. Out of the depths came a 5-6' Hammerhead Shark, Two of us swam towards the shark to take pictures, shark swam up to the plateau and along the top, towards the dive master. No matter how many bangs on the tank to get his attention he never responded. He was maybe 10 ft. above the bottom, the shark swam between him and the bottom rolling over to eye him as it passed below him. Sudden surprise. As the story unfolded later the shark became a 7-8 ft. two or three days later the story had the shark as at least 10 ft. The other locals constantly teased the dm as having a brown stained wet suit. 
Was back a year later and the shark had gotten even bigger 12 ft. or larger in the stories.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> The politicians will not admit they are destroying their country.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


They have no idea they're doing it, that would require a level of intellect and give a damn that simply isn't present in modern day politics. What few businesses that are left in this country are more concerned with sensitivity training and policy modifications to address non-existent problems instead of trying to actually get the job done (while China is).


----------



## bandit571

I might have to start a nice LONG Build Blog…..have been trying to hit the "Magic" 30,000 posts…..

Monday? Grrrrr, leave it at that…..50-50 chance a roofing crew will show up..today…we'll see.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Was busy last week with my son in town for a visit. Enjoyed some quality time together.


----------



## 987Ron

self delte


----------



## 987Ron

LBD Per your request, use as you see fit. Interesting game. Have some pictures found on line of the game board design scratched into the stone in Turkey, Libya, and some other places.



















The scratched boards were just two X s to crossing each other to form 8 outside points on a circle with a center point the points were usually small circles. Nothing fancy. Probably quick and easy. It was also stated some Romans had a small bag with the game pieces (stones, beads, coins etc) that had a cloth with the game board marked some way on it. Probably for sitting at a table or bar. My design on the slate is 190mm (7.5" prox) across.
Off to the shop for woodworking this time.


----------



## 987Ron

Just had the first Joy of Christmas with the last of the morning coffee. A real authentic German Strudel all in its White Powdered Sugar swaddling wrap. Not gluten free so I get all of it. Yummy. This one was cherry. Lots of cherries and raisins. Like a kid in a candy store. 
Great morning. Will try not to over do.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, I thought you used the word "Putz" in a post. It's Yiddish. Growing up in a Jewish community then working in NYC I learned a few words. Verklempt is a good one DW. Putz is like a dork, or someone that fumbles things often. Really not mean or dirty.

Watching golf - maybe like appreciating all the back stories? Got to admit we turn it off unless its a major. The Masters is the best.

Ron you continue to impress, Cars, deep diving, PA spice chest, long drives.

Gunny - nice to have time w your son I bet.

I had shop time today. Using my new Moke inspired Festool sander. A pleasure

Hey did you guys see Carey Mitchels Cellarette? He sent me the plans. Nice guy. I suggested he sell it for 2k plus, wife told him 950$ max. He said I new they took it fast, I could have gotten more. I struggle getting fair prices. So I make mostly gifts or Childrens Auction boxes donations.

Friend of mine produces Criminal Minds, he wants a humidor. This is how I struggle to ask for a fair price. I said 300 to 500 plus shipping. Not a problem for him. Thats fair right?

Peg update, she is speaking, can move her feet and fingers, not legs and arms. Her husband brought her a cheese Burger (she wanted real food) She said it was awful. Thats Peg.

Member - Member starts Friday. I''ve been working on the short game.

Nice win by the Giants.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .....50-50 chance a roofing crew will show up..today…we ll see.
> 
> - bandit571


If you can't see the sun/rain from your couch when you look up… they've arrived.


> LBD Per your request, use as you see fit. Interesting game. Have some pictures found on line of the game board design scratched into the stone in Turkey, Libya, and some other places….
> - 987Ron


Thanks *987*... Found the hit on-line and already on the drawing-board (SU)...


> Friend of mine produces Criminal Minds, he wants a humidor. This is how I struggle to ask for a fair price. I said 300 to 500 plus shipping. *Not a problem for him.* Thats fair right?
> - Peteybadboy


If it's *"no problem"* then too low… however, being a *friend* changes the equation.

As you have already considered cost, then be complacent in the fact that this is not a charity project or gift.
To be fair, put a realistic value on your time (I work on $50/hr for strangers, $30/hr for friends… Aussie rates) and keep accurate accounts. That should give a fair indication as a basis… for friends, toss in consumables for free if you're gonna charge.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> (I work on $50/hr for strangers, $30/hr for friends… Aussie rates) and keep accurate accounts. That should give a fair indication as a basis… for friends, *
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Would you charge Pottz?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Was back a year later and the shark had gotten even bigger 12 ft. or larger in the stories.
> 
> - 987Ron


All fish stories do that ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like the Packers will forfeit their game this Sunday to the Seahawks. They forfeited (lost) to Chiefs last weekend. QB Aaron Rodgers fibbed about NFL vaccination. He is now in quarantine with it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* Is "Putz" misspelled Pottz?


----------



## RichT

> (I work on $50/hr for strangers, $30/hr for friends… Aussie rates) and keep accurate accounts. That should give a fair indication as a basis… for friends,
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Would you charge Pottz?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Keep in mind that that's roughly $37.50 and $22.50 USD, respectively.


----------



## pottz

> *
> (I work on $50/hr for strangers, $30/hr for friends… Aussie rates) and keep accurate accounts. That should give a fair indication as a basis… for friends, *
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Would you charge Pottz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hell ill just bend over now and take it like a man.anyone got a bullit to bite on ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Do you remember in school learning the names of countries and being able to be tested on where on the map is the country? Today I learned that there is an app to help learn…

https://online.seterra.com/en

Take a look and see how much you know or don't… technology today as compared to the days on a paper outline,










Enjoy how the future is being taught…


----------



## sras

Spent 4 hours this afternoon painting the fascia board on the patio - getting ready to hang gutters. I was about 90% done when I realized I used the house color and I was SUPPOSED to use the trim color.

Oh well, 2 coats means extra protection.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Do you remember in school learning the names of countries and being able to be tested on where on the map is the country? Today I learned that there is an app to help learn…
> 
> https://online.seterra.com/en
> 
> Take a look and see how much you know or don t… technology today as compared to the days on a paper outline,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy how the future is being taught…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I can still identify the states. Do I get an A or just a participation mark of some kind?


----------



## 987Ron

What do I charge for work? I work for cookies and German Strudel. Last time I told the neighbor lady I worked for cookies after routing an edge on a shelf board she came over with 3 dozen home made cookies. Now that is good pay for the work done. Oatmeal raisin as I remember. She never questioned the price and did not demand a receipt.

Nite all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Spent 4 hours this afternoon painting the fascia board on the patio - getting ready to hang gutters. I was about 90% done when I realized I used the house color and I was SUPPOSED to use the trim color.
> 
> Oh well, 2 coats means extra protection.
> 
> - sras


*Thx for the update on reality…* The frustrations of homeownership, but once you complete it, IMO it is a good feeling.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Do you remember in school learning the names of countries and being able to be tested on where on the map is the country? Today I learned that there is an app to help learn…
> 
> https://online.seterra.com/en
> 
> Take a look and see how much you know or don t… technology today as compared to the days on a paper outline,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy how the future is being taught…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I can still identify the states. Do I get an A or just a participation mark of some kind?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


At our age just a good feeling on how much you know. Did you give it a try? Please do so, for this is how they are learning… No more paper maps and identifying Montana and its capital- Answer please for your "A" and let us know your progress should you have given it a try…. Of all the people Top Max- give it a try.


----------



## sras

DW - Even if I used the wrong color it looks a lot better than just primer and caulk.

I think the recoat will only take about 3 hours. I might need a day away from it to recover. Weather is going to be pretty wet for the rest of the week. I might just do the inside face and recoat the rest later…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Enjoyed the visit with my son but back to normal now. Have various projects in finishing room. Couple require 3 different colors of paint. That means taping and then cutting in and so on. Fun stuff.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Steve- have you ever thought about a Harbor Freight spray gun.










For the type of work that we do… I love mine, just saying…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Would you charge Pottz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


I hear *pottzy* charges for people giving *him presents*!


> ... Do I get an A or just a participation mark of some kind?...
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*"E"* for *E*ffort *Topa*


----------



## sras

> Enjoyed the visit with my son but back to normal now. Have various projects in finishing room. Couple require 3 different colors of paint. That means taping and then cutting in and so on. Fun stuff.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Just don't use the wrong color


----------



## sras

> Steve- have you ever thought about a Harbor Freight spray gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the type of work that we do… I love mine, just saying…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I keep thinking I should add that to my skill set. But each time I need to apply finish it's easier to use a brush than go through the learning curve!

Adding a sprayer is a little like adding a CNC. Getting the equipment and learning how to use it is a project in itself. There have been many times where a spray finish would be the way to go. One of these days I'm going to need to go for it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... Adding a spray is a little like adding a CNC. Getting the equipment and learning how to use it is a project in itself. There have been many times where a spray finish would be the way to go. One of these days I m going to need to go for it.
> - sras


Not true… spaying is much messier than the CNCs' sawdust… he says with a chuckle.

Just think *sras* in 10 years time you will cuss yourself for not buying the sprayer on *9/11/2021* (real date not your twisted *Yankee basterdisation* of the *Gregorian calendar*).


----------



## sras

LBD - I probably should kick myself for not getting one 10 years ago


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Enjoyed the visit with my son but back to normal now. Have various projects in finishing room. Couple require 3 different colors of paint. That means taping and then cutting in and so on. Fun stuff.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Just don t use the wrong color
> 
> - sras


BTDT


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Do you remember in school learning the names of countries and being able to be tested on where on the map is the country? Today I learned that there is an app to help learn…
> 
> https://online.seterra.com/en
> 
> Take a look and see how much you know or don t… technology today as compared to the days on a paper outline,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy how the future is being taught…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I can still identify the states. Do I get an A or just a participation mark of some kind?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> At our age just a good feeling on how much you know. Did you give it a try? Please do so, for this is how they are learning… No more paper maps and identifying Montana and its capital- Answer please for your "A" and let us know your progress should you have given it a try…. Of all the people Top Max- give it a try.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


I guess I'll settle for F I don't remember many of the capitals ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW - Even if I used the wrong color it looks a lot better than just primer and caulk.
> 
> I think the recoat will only take about 3 hours. I might need a day away from it to recover. Weather is going to be pretty wet for the rest of the week. I might just do the inside face and recoat the rest later…
> 
> - sras


I have never painted when wet, but I see them doing it all the time here. Doesn't that cut down on the durability of the paint?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Shall we adopt the Iroquois Confederacy seventh generation principle? It dictates that decisions that are made today should lead to sustainability for seven generations into the future. One of our founding fathers had an Indian friend. The son introduced a lot of indigenous democratic principles into our democracy. Wonder why he missed this one?


----------



## Peteybadboy

New day.

Cold here. Dawg is with me. Hoping for significant shop time today. Need some exorcise and work on the short game.

BTW we have hammer heads down here. The bull shark too - they bite. Caught a bonnet shark once. Youtube Hammer head eats Tarpin.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, bright sunny am, a bit cool but 77 later. Should be a great day.

*DW* tried a couple of the apps, did pretty well on the Caribbean Islands, doesn't show the shape of the windward islands well, That is my excuse for missing some. Fun stuff.
*
Petey* In all my diving only had one shark that gave me concern. A Bull Shark. Drift dive, 90 ft depth current 2-3 mph., off W. Palm Beach, FL. I was a bit away from the group of divers, Moving along with the current nicely. Then I see the shark prox 50 ft. away, he sees me and is facing me, The back arches some, the pectoral fins stiffen and drop, Now that is similar to a dog, back arches, back hair bristles, low growl etc. 
I used the current as an assist and left the area keeping an eye on Mr Bull. Always a more concerned about Moray Eels when reaching into a hole to pull out a Lobster (Morays like Lobster also)

That cellarette be a good time to start some line inlay. See Mitchell's post of his. Nice looking.

Later


----------



## pottz

> Steve- have you ever thought about a Harbor Freight spray gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the type of work that we do… I love mine, just saying…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I keep thinking I should add that to my skill set. But each time I need to apply finish it s easier to use a brush than go through the learning curve!
> 
> Adding a sprayer is a little like adding a CNC. Getting the equipment and learning how to use it is a project in itself. There have been many times where a spray finish would be the way to go. One of these days I m going to need to go for it.
> 
> - sras


lol-yeah bought a spray gun about 5 years ago,still in the box.everytime i need to paint i think about using it then think,aw too much to deal with.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Ron I tried out tennis ball shooter. Battery was flat. Left to charge overnight. Will retest this evening


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I bought a Sears spray gun 30 years ago when airless were new to the game. More trouble than it was worth. I suspect they are improved today. The only reason I would fiddle with one would be painting under the eaves.


----------



## sras

> lol-yeah bought a spray gun about 5 years ago,still in the box.everytime i need to paint i think about using it then think,aw too much to deal with.
> 
> - pottz


If I ever do go for learning how to spray I'm going to see if I can borrow one first. Then I'll still need a project where the purpose is to learn how to spray.


----------



## sras

> Enjoyed the visit with my son but back to normal now. Have various projects in finishing room. Couple require 3 different colors of paint. That means taping and then cutting in and so on. Fun stuff.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Just don t use the wrong color
> 
> - sras
> 
> BTDT
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I had to look that one up


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron I tried out tennis ball shooter. Battery was flat. Left to charge overnight. Will retest this evening
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I can replace the batteries, no problem. Duke and I will have fun getting into "shape" then the retrieve


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> lol-yeah bought a spray gun about 5 years ago,still in the box.everytime i need to paint i think about using it then think,aw too much to deal with.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> If I ever do go for learning how to spray I m going to see if I can borrow one first. Then I ll still need a project where the purpose is to learn how to spray.
> 
> - sras


so much to learn Buddy different paints different nozzles so much learning im not quite sure i have that much room in my brain to comprehend it all :<((((((


----------



## Peteybadboy

Got all the loose mortises done and dry fitted the table base. Started the final sanding. (legs, back, and front pretty much done.) Stopped to take a break. Will return to run the sides through the drum sander to get out the planer snipe, then final sand those. Think I will do glue up front/back first, then the sides. Kind of a major panic to do it all at once . Almost forgot I have to dado the legs to except a bottom shelf. I will get a chance to use my router plane to clean up the dados. Nice!

The legs took care of my 10/4 curly maple stock.


----------



## moke

Afternoon all,
Been gone a few days, wife got to cross another one off her bucket list










We ordered this little gem in May….came in the end of October. It is a small dealer in her hometown (about 35 miles from our home) Their family has done business there her whole life. The owners brother actually was a detective for me in our little PD. He had a heat attack and died October 20 ish. Everyone went to his funeral and the of course the whole dealership,they were all gathered at one table, and someone had Covid and the entire dealership got it. They closed the business until yesterday to the public. The Jeep had been there since October 25 or so. My wife was very patient and never said much, but I knew that she was so excited! She got it last evening, been working on it putting on some accessories she got for her birthday in July. Got insurance today, and ready to go for that drive tonight.

In my business, there were some lean years at first, about three years where I didn't pay myself at all, and even though I had my PD wages, I had backed down to Part time by then and it was not a lot of money, and she worked extra at the hospital and never said a thing. She used to say, when you sell the business, we'll get ourselves a little something. Fast forward 30 years and here we are, I got my shop and now she has her jeep…..it's a little cold but she wants to load up her dogs and take the top off….the jeep's top- Duckie!!!....and go for a ride. Taking the jeeps top of is going to have to wait, it's a little cold for that, but that ride is in a couple of hours!!! Oh and if she knew I showed that photo, I'd be a dead man!

Petey--don't recall using the word putz, but I am sure I did, and I knew what it meant….but you see after being on the streets for 38 years, I have a….let's call it "colorful" use of the English language. One that would get me thrown off the site, I'm sure. We now have three of the best little kids living next door, and I have been trying to curb my language by using word like Putz….and dang it…etc

Ron- I always thought Diving sounded cool, but I played Baseball my whole youth, and a catcher at that…..I broke a lot of bones…it's hard to swim with your arm in a cast, so I never learned to swim, that would be a downside to diving. But it sound neat, I'm envious!

Sras- DW- is that sprayer for just outside or is the overspray too bad for indoors.

Duckie accounting? Really? Duckie Accounting + 3 or 4 Casks of Vino = Life Imprisonment at Ft Leavenworth
Just sayin…...

I'll try and check in later, after the ride!


----------



## corelz125

The Jeeps have become real popular around here the last few years. There's a lot of them on the roads. Why would you get in trouble for posting that pic Mike? Could post the one when she comes home with the dogs and everything is covered in mud.

I bought a sprayer to paint the outside of my house. Its useful for that but for something small the one i have is way to much work. The clean up is a long process.


----------



## corelz125

A tourist climbed out of his hire-car in downtown Washington, D.C.

He was intent on visiting the White House and take in the city's other world-famous sights, but he felt hungry so he decided to pop into a store to buy himself a snack.

As he pulled up to the curb outside the store, he saw a well-to-do man standing on the sidewalk.

He said to him: "Listen, I'm going to be only a couple of minutes. Would you watch my car while I run into this store?"

"What?" the man huffed. "Do you realize that I am a member of the United States Senate?"

"Well no," the tourist said, "I didn't realize that. But it's all right. I'll trust you anyway."


----------



## moke

Corelz- She said she looks fat in that Photo, and I have to tell u that coat/sweater doesn't do her any favors….she is not heavy at all…..

I have a Earlex 5500 maybe that would be better to paint with? I just think I would be filling that cup a LOT!


----------



## pottz

> Corelz- She said she looks fat in that Photo, and I have to tell u that coat/sweater doesn t do her any favors….she is not heavy at all…..
> 
> I have a Earlex 5500 maybe that would be better to paint with? I just think I would be filling that cup a LOT!
> 
> - moke


tell her she's a beautiful woman and your lucky to have her.now go enjoy the ride.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Corelz- She said she looks fat in that Photo, and I have to tell u that coat/sweater doesn t do her any favors….she is not heavy at all…..
> 
> I have a Earlex 5500 maybe that would be better to paint with? I just think I would be filling that cup a LOT!
> 
> - moke


The Craftsman I had had a small cup of about a quart. Spraying overhead was a PIA. It didn't work when it got down to half ;-(( It had a suction tube but would not suck paint from the floor to the ceiling ;-((


----------



## moke

She just got home…see you guys later..


----------



## corelz125

My sprayer works better with a 5 gal bucket. Its not a fine finish sprayer


----------



## GR8HUNTER

nice Jeep GRATZ to your wife im sure she worked hard for it at Hospital :<)))))


----------



## 987Ron

Know nothing about spray guns. Closest I ever came is the spray cans. Not to good with them. Always wondered if the air brushes like the modelers use would work for small projects. If it would be worth it.


----------



## pottz

> My sprayer works better with a 5 gal bucket. Its not a fine finish sprayer
> 
> - corelz125


ditto,sprayers are faster but take a lot more prep time which to me means =,and less clean up.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *tell her she s a beautiful woman* and your lucky to have her.now go *enjoy the ride*.
> 
> - pottz


Hmmm… Surprised the moral police headed by *chief DW* heven't chimed in.


----------



## 987Ron

Nice Jeep, lots of fun. Enjoy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *tell her she s a beautiful woman* and your lucky to have her.now go *enjoy the ride*.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Hmmm… Surprised the moral police headed by chief DW heven t chimed in.*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*In the Playboy interview, US president Jimmy Carter admitted to having "looked upon a lot of women with lust."

The quote continued: "I've committed adultery in my heart many times. This is something God recognizes I will do-and I have done it-and God forgives me for it."*
https://www.daytondailynews.com/news/national/the-time-jimmy-carter-was-interviewed-playboy-about-lust/1nDH1lhbMuOjqx7NRkQLpI/

*My prayers are for a Ford Ranger Raptor…* and not for the "green" tools…










*Duck shall we say nightly prayers for my tuck-in?*


----------



## 987Ron

Dog out time, then into his crate for the night. Me into bed. Nite all.


----------



## moke

We are back….Great drive, dogs were good, they didn't have a window to hang there head out of, which they are used to but sat there nicely, for the most part. The older one occasionally gets tired of the younger one and barks at her scaring her. I can't tell, but they can tell a fun bark from a ticked off bark. Sounds the same to me, Goldens almost never growl….we stopped for ice cream and got some for the girls. The local ice cream place has " pupper cups" that have a treat in them.
All in all, everything we expected to be!

Thanks Ron…it's no Porsche, but it fun!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Another busy night but nothing in the form of progress yet. Finishing room has 4 projects in various stages of finishing.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> The quote continued: "I ve committed adultery in my heart many times. This is something God recognizes I will do-and I have done it-and *God forgives me for it*."
> - Desert Woodworker


But their *husbands* may not!



> *My prayers are for a Ford Ranger Raptor…* and not for the "green" tools…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


My prayers are for my *watchdog*, the *Veloci Raptor*... 









may he bite the next *Jehovah Witness* knocking on my door on Sunday mornings while I'm trying to sleep in, on their *holey* arse… and not get blessed rabies!


----------



## moke

DW- As you may know the dealerships are barely able to get 15% of the new cars the normally get….The new 
Broncos are a huge victim of this….not sure about the raptors…but the broncos have a window sticker 10 to 15k over sticker around here. Another dealer in a neighboring town is taking sealed bids for a month on the one they have. These are big dealers….normally with 200 to 300 cars…

The jeep we just got in november is still a 2021


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW- As you may know the dealerships are barely able to get 15% of the new cars the normally get….The new
> Broncos are a huge victim of this….not sure about the raptors…but the broncos have a window sticker 10 to 15k over sticker around here. Another dealer in a neighboring town is taking sealed bids for a month on the one they have. These are big dealers….normally with 200 to 300 cars…
> 
> The jeep we just got in november is still a 2021
> 
> - moke


Nice lookin' Jeep *Mike.* Congrats. Sounds like SWMBO loves it. It will be better in Iowa winters than 2 or 3 Porches ;-)) I wonder if the insurance companies know there is an appreciation rather than depreciation when you drive it off the lot?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One of those hostile, aggressive drivers trying to spark road rage spooked himself today. He cut in front of me with very little room to spare. A few feet later he turned into the place I was going to. He parked in front business I was going to ;-)) I parked there too. ;-)) It was raining and it took a minute or thereabouts to get ready. I went into the business. Nobody got out of that vehicle until I was back in mine ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke congrats on the Jeep. I had Jeeps when I was up north. Great in the winter! We have a lot of that type of Jeep down here. Cool beach car.

I think I may have found a screw up in my meds causing the BP to be high. I was told not to take something I should have been taking!

Working on short game today after a meeting with the landscape guy. A visit to the gym after, then home to the shop to finish sanding and glue up front and back. Pics later. Wife getting this house ready to show to realtors.

Topa good story. I can name all the state capitals. Play the license plate game but you don't get credit if you cant name the capital. (we get every state plate down here in winter)

Gunny I'm not getting the check out thing?

Have a good one


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Tuesday I met a very nice 89-year-old woman, who rear-ended my truck. We were not hurt physically. While waiting for the police, she was crying and apologizing but I remained calm and reassured her that it was just an accident…
A report was written, she received a ticket and off we went…

This is where it gets interesting after 3-4 phone calls to insurance companies I was able to get the ball rolling and the ball is now at a slow roll. The first 5 collision shops are not taking cars into the shop until Jan. to Feb. Due to part shortages (shipping issues). I did find one to get me in on Dec. 7. Then the rental car problem in America is that they have a shortage of cars available and I have 30 days of insurance coverage. Therefore anything over 30 days I am supposed to pay!

5 hours on the phone and today I go to the shop to get the estimate going and miss a day of work. I am now aware of what it is like to get into an accident in 2021. Drive safe guys…


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all.

Today is a great day for all….*U.S.Marines Birthday.* The U.S. and the world has been a better place because they came into being. They improved the world at great sacrifice. Thanks and *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*.

Slept in, breakfast and now some coffee, declaring today Take it easy day and rest the body and the brain. both need it. Do have some cherry and mahogany being delivered today. That will up the spirts, may have to just sit and "oogle" it.

Mike: right after I retired 20 years ago, I was tired of driving company cars, bought a Jeep that looked a lot like your wifes. Black, 6 cyl, 5 speed manual transmission, etc. Was doing a lot of diving, it fit the need and fit well into our life. The closest I ever got to any off road, back in the wilderness stuff was a couple of gravel parking lots at the marina. Served well, was a good vehicle. Better than that it was a fun drive.

Have a great day, remember our Marines. Their history is awesome.

Later.


----------



## moke

Wow sounds like a lot of us had Jeeps! I did too back in the day. It was a Military, got it from the Rock Island Arsenal. Long story, lots of work, came with no glass….like no glass…even in the gauges…no seats…no top….packed in cosmoline. I bet the crate it came in would be 500.00 today. Only paid 125.00, but had to buy 10 jeeps…like I said it's a long story. It was interesting, 4 cylinder, would go 45 to 50 mph down hill, full time 4 wheel drive. It was fun, sold it before I went to college. Actually made money. This jeep is very different, lots of options. The doors come off, of course so the power windows are on the dash….that's hard to get used to. 1st gear is low, hard to to be jerky. Oh forgot to mention it is a 6 speed. Hard to get the dogs into, particularly Gracie, she's seven. She now has ordered me to make a wooden jeep toy for her office. Hey what she wants she gets. 
She put up with a lot of crap when we we were young, I had two jobs, a new business….I was never home.
She did it all….cooked, raked the lawn, paid the bills, and never complained.

Petey, I have experience with Jeeps in snow…are they good? (My old one had no top) I figured they might be too light and too mush power to be too good…I am wrong? I have a 4 WD Expedition and an all wheel drive Edge too, so we are not hurting for "snow cars". But I have feeling that it will be driven a lot this year.

Ron, I assume since you live down south, you had the top off a lot? Did you have one of those rigs in the garage, to lift the top up an hold it. If you did tell me about it, worth it?

Topa, I am not proud to admit this, but I have road rage, something terrible. I have one of those grip strength squeeze thing in each vehicle and I squeeze it instead of yelling and giving the finger….works good but still not as satisfying!

Gunny, the engine in the jeep is packed in there like I have never seen….is this a pricey thing to work on?


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, I assume since you live down south, you had the top off a lot? Did you have one of those rigs in the garage, to lift the top up an hold it. If you did tell me about it, worth it?
> 
> - moke


Owned the Jeep when we lived in Tampa. Our old Jeep had side curtains, no roll up windows, and the top was a soft top with zipper sides and back. They would roll up and secured leaving just the top as I remember. Took a bit of time to totally remove or replace the top. Top folded down with the struts. Never thought it was too much. Be easy for a thief to get into, but never had a problem Did have a lift for a hard top on a sport car once. If I remember right simple rope and tackle from the ceiling. Forgot how it hooked ot the top. Used it a couple of times, but did not like the hard top on a Austin Haley. After market thing that was not designed well. Did put the locking wheel nut on the spare tire which was on the back of the Jeep. 
There are a ton of extras and gadjets for Jeeps. Lots of future Christmas, birthday, anniversary gifts ideas perhaps.


----------



## moke

> Ron, I assume since you live down south, you had the top off a lot? Did you have one of those rigs in the garage, to lift the top up an hold it. If you did tell me about it, worth it?
> 
> - moke
> 
> Owned the Jeep when we lived in Tampa. Our old Jeep had side curtains, no roll up windows, and the top was a soft top with zipper sides and back. They would roll up and secured leaving just the top as I remember. Took a bit of time to totally remove or replace the top. Top folded down with the struts. Never thought it was too much. Be easy for a thief to get into, but never had a problem Did have a lift for a hard top on a sport car once. If I remember right simple rope and tackle from the ceiling. Forgot how it hooked ot the top. Used it a couple of times, but did not like the hard top on a Austin Haley. After market thing that was not designed well. Did put the locking wheel nut on the spare tire which was on the back of the Jeep.
> There are a ton of extras and gadjets for Jeeps. Lots of future Christmas, birthday, anniversary gifts ideas perhaps.
> 
> - 987Ron


Thanks for the reply…I have very limited space on the ceiling to put it. The garage is three stalls but I used to use it for my shop. I use every bit of space,walls ceiling, etc….so maybe I could take down the a few things and find room but …...change is hard…..As far as gifts, it is definitely going to work out for her this xmas…...


----------



## sras

Fascia board now has the correct color paint. Only took 2 1/2 hours to recoat. Plus 45 minutes to buy more paint. Plus another 45 minutes to return the paint due to a poor color match.

The guy behind the counter tried to explain it was due to a formulation change over the years. Not buying that that - I gave him the old can with the tinting codes. New base paint is the same as the old - even the labels are the same. New can had different codes - I asked him if it would match and he replied "oh yes I checked it myself". The second time he used the old tint codes and it was a perfect match.

At least it's done right now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Years ago SWMBO wanted the house painted the same cor as her Siamese cat ;-)) There are so many shades in the fur it never matched to SWMBO's satisfaction


----------



## splintergroup

> Years ago SWMBO wanted the house painted the same cor as her Siamese cat ;-)) There are so many shades in the fur it never matched to SWMBO s satisfaction
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Would have loved to be a fly on the wall at that paint store when they scanned the cat to get the color profile 8^)


----------



## sras

> Years ago SWMBO wanted the house painted the same cor as her Siamese cat ;-)) There are so many shades in the fur it never matched to SWMBO s satisfaction
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yikes! That sounds like a recipe for failure.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Mike* I don't have road rage. I do have code rage. 5 decades of troubleshooting and correcting electrical and industrial processes makes me too aware of the consequences of the level of stupidity our former Boeing financial leader mayor brings to chity government.

Driving vans full of tools and materials for 5 decades would probably create an ulcer that would have eaten my whole body if I had it ;-( I have always had premonitions. Most without details and more accurate with high migraine levels. During the Dot Com Bust of 2000, I got the low of both the DOW and NASDAQ within 100 points. In the 911 crash, I got the low of the DOW within 2 points. By the time I had the confidence to bet real money I did not get any more of them ;-((

Anyways, driving the van and towing the 5th wheel I have about 95% accuracy when a speeder is going to pass, cut in front and slam on the brakes to exit. One day headed south to Tacoma on I-5 I was in the hammer lane passing a slightly slower vehicle. It was passing another adjacent to it. This was happening 4 lanes wide. I saw a speeder coming in the slow lane. I thought you stupid idiot, you ain't gonna do something that stupid!! She did! She cut in front of the first car about to pass. I hit my brakes. She cut in front of the next car in the next lane, and then me. She didn't look anywhere except straight ahead. I'm 9% sure she would have broadsided my pickup if I hadn't hit the brakes.

I think the worse I ever saw was in Denver. There was a 2 lane exit off a 4 lane freeway. I was next to the hammer lane. There were 2 semis in the adjacent two lanes with 2 more in the 2 lane exit. The idiot came speeding past me, cut in front of me, and the 2 semis to exit. Missed the exit sign by no more than a couple of feet as he crossed the median to get in front of the 2 semis in the exit lanes!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Years ago SWMBO wanted the house painted the same cor as her Siamese cat ;-)) There are so many shades in the fur it never matched to SWMBO s satisfaction
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yikes! That sounds like a recipe for failure.
> 
> - sras


She made me match the colors ;-)) This was back before they scanned and matched. She approved it before it went on the house. ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I saw lots of Jeeps in the Cascades during hunting season. If they had a sane owner they did well on snowy and icy logging roads. If they had oversized tires, they may have well thrown the steering wheel away ;-)) Those tires are great on the beach in the sand. One I will never forget had crossed a washed-out draw. The logging roads require a lot of maintenance if the runoff overwhelms the culverts under the logging roads in the draws. The previous year had destroyed a lot of them. There were road-closed signs all over the mountains. My 4×4xFord had too long a wheelbase to navigate through the washouts. The short wheel-based Jeeps did well. We came to a washout with a Jeep trapped on the other side. Apparently, the little bit of navigable dirt had slid down the mountain after they crossed. The Cascades are steep. Lots of slopes too steep to climb up without a rope or a staff that you can dig into the hill to pull yourself up. He was lucky it didn't give away when he was in the draw. It would have rolled several hundred feet down the mountainside.

When I park along a logging road, I always watch for cracks along the edge. I saw lots of trucks parked with cracks under them. The craziest I ever saw was a travel trailer about 16 feet long parked with cracks under it. It was on a section of the logging road that was so steep the hitch was on the ground and the wheels had over 3 feet of blocks under them to level it. I can't believe anyone would sleep in it!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gun control is working well here. CAr jackings at knifepoint seem to be favored. This morning a utility worker was carjacked at knifepoint. They recovered the 1-ton truck with all flat tires. They had video of the officer knocking the perpetrator to the ground and handcuffing him. No doubt the legislature will stop that and require more de-escalation when perps are walking away.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moke, I had 3 different Grande Wagoneers. Good in snow yes. (this was late 80's early 90's) my bro in law set up the service standards for CarMax (employee #17) so he knew what problems various cars had, on the 3rd jeep he told me the transmission would blow at 50k mikes. Sure enough it did. I hear the quality is much better now.

Looks like I have my BP under control. (might reduce road rage?) I have a little. Hate slow drivers in the "Hammer" lane. Just move over.

Doc appointment at 10 am. Getting a load of EPE this afternoon. Dropped at the curb. Going to get some exorcise hauling . Going to make a outdoor dining table and end tables.

A member of our golf club got a break through infection. Her husband is planning on playing in the member member - what if he shows up for the kick off dinner tonight? That might empty the room real quick.

I hope to get the dado's cut on the table legs today. Start the glue up.

Be safe out there.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

This cover will go over a window on one side of my double doors. Purpose? So I can mount couple items to it and still be able to open door and pass through with ease. Got creative and mimicked the window with paint.


----------



## 987Ron

The cherry delivered yesterday is beautiful, hated to cut it up for the Christmas boxes….Still good looking but a big slab is always more appealing than smaller pieces of the same.

5 projects going. Like to do that. While the glue up on one is curing, do something on the other. While the laser is lasing (I know not a word) do some thing on another. One project always lags behind. All pretty small projects
Had to come in for more coffee and to sit a bit. Keep the hip under control thing.

Today is a day of history…..WWI ended on the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month of 1918.

Mike: in the 3 or 4 years I had the Jeep the only thing that ever broke was the rubber hood strap on one side. 2 lane narrow road, cross wind, doing 65 or so, semi going the opposite direction doing probably 65. Gust off all that pulled the hood up enough to break the rubber tie down, the center hood safety latch held, no damage other than the broken strap. Very reliable.

Off to the shop…..have a good one.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Tuesday I met a very nice 89-year-old woman, who rear-ended my truck. We were not hurt physically. While waiting for the police, she was crying and apologizing but I remained calm and reassured her that it was just an accident…
> A report was written, she received a ticket and off we went…
> 
> This is where it gets interesting after 3-4 phone calls to insurance companies I was able to get the ball rolling and the ball is now at a slow roll. The first 5 collision shops are not taking cars into the shop until Jan. to Feb. Due to part shortages (shipping issues). I did find one to get me in on Dec. 7. Then the rental car problem in America is that they have a shortage of cars available and I have 30 days of insurance coverage. Therefore anything over 30 days I am supposed to pay!
> 
> 5 hours on the phone and today I go to the shop to get the estimate going and miss a day of work. I am now aware of what it is like to get into an accident in 2021. Drive safe guys…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yikes, sounds like a mess but the 30 days rental is BS. I wouldn't enjoy being in the position of having to explain to an insurance company that they would be covering the duration of the rental until my vehicle was completely repaired, or at their expense my lawyer could provide a more detailed explaination. The shortage of rental vehicles concerns me too, if someone's inability to drive puts my truck out of commission, anything that won't seat 6 and tow 6,000lb. will be inadequate, better be 4wd too or it absolutely will get stuck and I'll be calling them to rectify it. I know we are supposed to "lower our expectations" but mine are already as low as their going.


----------



## pottz

yeah one of the guys here where i worked got his van smashed up and the auto repair is saying no body parts available and no due date when.he's got a rental at 600 per week until done.i wonder how long the insurance will pay before they say here's a new car,which is hard to get too.not a good time to get a fender bender.


----------



## 987Ron

Next the insurance rates will go up!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Road ragers here hate anyone who is not a tailgater ;-)) Doesn't matter which lane you are in.

I'm sure the 30-day rental limit is in the policy. Everything in the policy has limits and depreciation ;-(

In the magnitude 6.9 San Francisco earthquake in 1989 that interrupted the World Series, killed 63, and did 6 billion in property damage, a whistleblower in the insurance commissioners office said the big 3, State Farm, Farmers, and All-state paid claims at an average rate of 50%. The Feds investigated but could find no evidence of the wrongdoing. The insurance commissioner packed up his election donations and moved to Hawaii.


----------



## moke

Anybody know anything about this electronic rustproofing? It is cheaper and guaranteed for 10 years…of course the guy that was trying to sell me that said he couldn't undercoat as he didn't have a certified sprayer (person) right now…that made me suspicious. It is a module that mounts under the hood and is supposed to keep the salt from corroding anywhere, under the body or on the top or sides….If anybody knows anything about this vs undercoating I would be very interested.


----------



## moke

Topa- I forgot the damage estimate from the Derecho we had here. It was billions, I can say that in my neighborhood, 50% of the house were either resided or re-roofed or both. I have Auto Owners….they have been terrible. I am the only house in a group of 15 in this immediate area that they said the shingles were ok….they are really not. All the other 15 were re-roofed. I argued with them, on and on…I got no where. My roof was patched and while it is hard to notice in my lot, from further down the street, the shingles do not match. I threatened to put up a sign,"Checkerboard roof courtesy of Auto Owners" they just laughed. They have called me multiple times asking if I had done anymore work that I need to be paid for, but they will not authorize it….I had several pieces of vinyl siding, and fixed it myself, which I did get a pittance for this last go round after I threatened them some more. They are really just all mouth and no action. I will stay with them through this year and then move on.

I like to acknowledge poor Customer Service….I stayed at the Flamingo in Las Vegas once and the room was awful….it smelled the carpet had pins in it, they would not move us. Mind you, I have been to Vegas 40 - 50 times, this is the only time I have ever said this. When I got home I went to the trophy shop and bought a Trophy with a number 1 on top and sent it to the Manager I talked to…it had a plaque that said worst hotel on the Las Vegas Strip" I am sure that they have had many complaints and maybe remember one or two, but I bet you they remember my trophy…..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Moke = love the trophy idea


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Ron, battery is flat out dead. Charged for 24 hrs. Checked voltage at battery. Nothing.

Here is picture of battery. Will get this boxed up by weekend.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I had some interesting issues with State Farm. They were trying to corner the market in commercial vehicle insurance so I was money ahead even with their poor service. When they went to market rates, I moved on ;-))

Our personal auto insurance was through them when SWMBO's Aerostar burned after having the recall to prevent it burning ;-)) The fire investigator asked me by phone who had been working on the car and cut the big hole in the firewall. I told him Ford was the only people who did anything to it. We had a lifetime oil change for $75 ;-)) Got it on my Ford Diesel for $150 ;-)) ;-)) ;-)) The fire investigator was talking like I burned the Aerostar. I went to see it in the salvage year. The hole in the firewall was where the plastic heater melted and let the fire through into the interior. How can that be a firewall? ;-((

State Farm wanted to pay less than half of what it was worth. Their evaluation said it was faded and rusty. Poorly maintained and the interior was worn out. SWMBO keeps everything like new. Ford maintained it every 3000 miles with our lifetime oil change and anything else that need to be done. The picture the fire investigator took had the reflection of the adjacent vehicle in the parking lot! Rusty and faded??? The standoff last several months. I did not know it but there was a provision in the policy they would pay $2,500 extra if they did not settle the claim in 6 months +/- ;-) Add that to the offer and they would have been money ahead to pay a fair price ;-)) Plus we move insurance to the AARP and saved $1,000 / year on our policies ;-))

There were lots of reports of insurance fraud changing engineering evaluation in the hurricane that hit Loing Island about a decade ago ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy Veterans Day! One of our earliest in the family was 6th great grandpa Stephen Longwell wounded on August 30th, 1776, retreating from Long Island with George Washington. He was wounded in the elbow and could no longer operate a musket. He spent the rest of the war in the artillery corps.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Anybody know anything about this electronic rustproofing? It is cheaper and guaranteed for 10 years…of course the guy that was trying to sell me that said he couldn t undercoat as he didn t have a certified sprayer (person) right now…that made me suspicious. It is a module that mounts under the hood and is supposed to keep the salt from corroding anywhere, under the body or on the top or sides….If anybody knows anything about this vs undercoating I would be very interested.
> 
> - moke


Mercury marine used to (think they still might) offer a system that does what you described called Mercathode. I don't believe it works on road going vehicles as a constant path to earth is required. This is obviously not a problem with a boat sitting in water, especially salt water but would have at best a weak path on a vehicle parked on metal or dirt and recently or currently being rained on. Enough have been sold by Mercury that it has to have some degree of effectiveness, on a road going vehicle it sounds like snake oil.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Anybody know anything about this electronic rustproofing? It is cheaper and guaranteed for 10 years…of course the guy that was trying to sell me that said he couldn t undercoat as he didn t have a certified sprayer (person) right now…that made me suspicious. It is a module that mounts under the hood and is supposed to keep the salt from corroding anywhere, under the body or on the top or sides….If anybody knows anything about this vs undercoating I would be very interested.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Mercury marine used to (think they still might) offer a system that does what you described called Mercathode. I don t believe it works on road going vehicles as a constant path to earth is required. This is obviously not a problem with a boat sitting in water, especially salt water but would have at best a weak path on a vehicle parked on metal or dirt and recently or currently being rained on. Enough have been sold by Mercury that it has to have some degree of effectiveness, on a road going vehicle it sounds like snake oil.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I Googled the gizmo that Moke posted- even Amazon sells it. From the Google research that I did. Very similar results as posted by Yeti. Snake oil and an add on item from a dealership :>{

Speaking of dealership add ons not mark-ups here are some from me-

Tinted windows $899

Nitrogen air in your tires

Vehicle theft protection ( sticker or glass etchings )

much more… Back in the day, this is what they did swindlers- * What It Was Like to Be In the Stocks*


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, battery is flat out dead. Charged for 24 hrs. Checked voltage at battery. Nothing.
> 
> Here is picture of battery. Will get this boxed up by weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Common battery, no problem to replace. thanks Duke and I will get it going.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## pottz

> Anybody know anything about this electronic rustproofing? It is cheaper and guaranteed for 10 years…of course the guy that was trying to sell me that said he couldn t undercoat as he didn t have a certified sprayer (person) right now…that made me suspicious. It is a module that mounts under the hood and is supposed to keep the salt from corroding anywhere, under the body or on the top or sides….If anybody knows anything about this vs undercoating I would be very interested.
> 
> - moke
> 
> Mercury marine used to (think they still might) offer a system that does what you described called Mercathode. I don t believe it works on road going vehicles as a constant path to earth is required. This is obviously not a problem with a boat sitting in water, especially salt water but would have at best a weak path on a vehicle parked on metal or dirt and recently or currently being rained on. Enough have been sold by Mercury that it has to have some degree of effectiveness, on a road going vehicle it sounds like snake oil.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> I Googled the gizmo that Moke posted- even Amazon sells it. From the Google research that I did. Very similar results as posted by Yeti. Snake oil and an add on item from a dealership :>{
> 
> Speaking of dealership add ons not mark-ups here are some from me-
> 
> Tinted windows $899
> 
> Nitrogen air in your tires
> 
> Vehicle theft protection ( sticker or glass etchings )
> 
> much more… Back in the day, this is what they did swindlers- * What It Was Like to Be In the Stocks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah id stay away sounds like a gimmick.damn i agreed with dw….....take note boys-lol.
ps-no im not drunk !!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Are there are any Garage Veterans here who went out for a free veterans day meal?*


----------



## pottz

hey anyone missing summer,come to socal,im on the cali patio right now with just shorts and a tee shirt.about 75 and no breeze,heaven. hit about upper 80's today supposed to hit around 90 tomorrow.not bad for mid november.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Closing for the night- Veterans Day Prayers and memories…*

Finished up the "vectors" for this version of a commemorative memorial, for a family. The final piece will be bamboo wood and these laser engraved brushed stainless with black inserts will be inserted. On the side, before I present it I will have a dry pair of socks. He says that he never had dry socks in Viet Nam….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey anyone missing summer,come to socal,im on the cali patio right now with just shorts and a tee shirt.about 75 and no breeze,heaven. hit about upper 80 s today supposed to hit around 90 tomorrow.not bad for mid november.
> 
> - pottz


Are you auditioning for a Duck drop-in, especially the way you described your evening dress attire…


----------



## pottz

> hey anyone missing summer,come to socal,im on the cali patio right now with just shorts and a tee shirt.about 75 and no breeze,heaven. hit about upper 80 s today supposed to hit around 90 tomorrow.not bad for mid november.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Are you auditioning for a Duck drop-in, especially the way you described your evening dress attire…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


what ? i was gonna say what a beautiful thing you were doing then i glanced ahead and saw this? im not naked and drunk dw…...well maybe the duck is ? probably is-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## pottz

> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


shotgun loaded,take aim…...fire….................damn too dark and missed!!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nitrogen air in your tires
> 
> Vehicle theft protection ( sticker or glass etchings )
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Nitrogen in the tires is a BIG fraud thrown on the public. It NEVER took off. Here is the rub, if you have a low tire and need air but they don't have nitrogen (because few places do) then you have 3 choices. Drive on a flat till you FIND a place, or fill with air which cancels out any possible advantage the nitrogen might offer, or finally put on the spare. If you own a late model KIA they don't have a spare tire.


----------



## moke

Thanks for the advice all…..I kind of figured it was not what i wanted….thanks!


----------



## pottz

> Thanks for the advice all…..I kind of figured it was not what i wanted….thanks!
> 
> - moke


so mike who rides in the front seat of the new jeep you or the dogs ?


----------



## moke

> Thanks for the advice all…..I kind of figured it was not what i wanted….thanks!
> 
> - moke
> 
> so mike who rides in the front seat of the new jeep you or the dogs ?
> 
> - pottz


have you ever seen the little hole they want you to crawl through to get to the back seat? Old fat guys don't fit!!!


----------



## pottz

> Thanks for the advice all…..I kind of figured it was not what i wanted….thanks!
> 
> - moke
> 
> so mike who rides in the front seat of the new jeep you or the dogs ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> have you ever seen the little hole they want you to crawl through to get to the back seat? Old fat guys don t fit!!!
> 
> - moke


lmao,i hear ya but my wife would probably let the beagle sit in the front seat and tell me,if ya dont fit you dont fit,bye…........


----------



## moke

> Thanks for the advice all…..I kind of figured it was not what i wanted….thanks!
> 
> - moke
> 
> so mike who rides in the front seat of the new jeep you or the dogs ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> have you ever seen the little hole they want you to crawl through to get to the back seat? Old fat guys don t fit!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> lmao,i hear ya but my wife would probably let the beagle sit in the front seat and tell me,if ya dont fit you dont fit,bye…........
> 
> - pottz


LOL….we are abused aren't we?


----------



## bandit571

There was a Col. Newman back in the 1640s….he defended the gates of a town (The Golden Portcullis on the family coats of arms) while Charles I made his escape….English Civil War.

A Mr. Perry Newman of Quincy, OH. Joined the Union Army in 1864….was mustered out with his entire company in 1965, after serving for a little over a year….Perry's son was my grandpa Lewis…


----------



## pottz

> Thanks for the advice all…..I kind of figured it was not what i wanted….thanks!
> 
> - moke
> 
> so mike who rides in the front seat of the new jeep you or the dogs ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> have you ever seen the little hole they want you to crawl through to get to the back seat? Old fat guys don t fit!!!
> 
> - moke
> 
> lmao,i hear ya but my wife would probably let the beagle sit in the front seat and tell me,if ya dont fit you dont fit,bye…........
> 
> - pottz
> 
> LOL….we are abused aren t we?
> 
> - moke


ha ha oh god yah…..........who the hell would even tolerate me ? mike i met my wife when she was only 1 year old ! yeah true story,if want to hear the whole thing ya gotta pm ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... mike i met my wife when she was only 1 year old ! yeah true story…
> - pottz


And she didn't *spit the dummy*???


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey anyone missing summer,come to socal,im on the cali patio right now with just shorts and a tee shirt.about 75 and no breeze,heaven. hit about upper 80 s today supposed to hit around 90 tomorrow.not bad for mid november.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah! Shivering and shaking like a dog pooping razor blades. Over 2" of rain today. Landslides getting ready to slide.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A fiery day here today on Nextdoor. A couple reported being woken up by a loud noise and found the front of their house on fire. They got it put out. Then they noticed their kitchen window broken and the lady's purse stolen. They got notice of her credit cards being used a few minutes later. Cops are not interested ;-(( Grandson is traumatized ;-(

Meanwhile, a couple of miles on the other side of us a woman was found in a garage this morning. It was the homeowner's lucky day. She had a fire in there but that home did not burn down either. A couple of miles SE a group of teenagers try to kick in doors in the wee hours of the morning. They are well known to the police. Apparently, they have not entered yet, only kick doors down for fun. I suppose they will kick in the wrong door one of these days and an owner will address their attitudes ;-(

An apartment fire downtown started in a carport, quickly spread to a stairwell, and destroyed 7 units. 13 more were damaged. Looks like it might be a good example of Auburn's code violation accommodation. Seems like there should be at least a one-hour firewall between the apartments and the stairwell, eh? Anyway, looters emptied 7 apartments that night after the fire. The mayor was on the news saying one of her biggest problems is understanding how people can be so horrible. She needs to look in a mirror. This is only a property crime. She is willing to kill and destroy ignoring fire, propane, and building codes. That is a violation of her oath of office and state law.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz, my sliders are open. 70 now, going up to low 80's prefect.

I got a pile of Epe in the garage. Heavy stuff.

Tournament starts at 1pm. I purchased 200$ of raffle tickets and won $550 of pro shop credit. Nice return on investment. Format is Better Ball of the two. Got to shoot under par, can't have a bogie. My partner won't bet. So if I take on bets I pay for both. Hmmmm.

These next projects might need a Rotex. 

Have a good Friday.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> The following are on MDF to give to the neighbors kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


Thanks for the head-up *987*... I also did a few "miniature" 90mm MDF (only) version for give aways,









You should post a project as others may be interested… it's a *"deeper"* game than first impressions… especially if you restrict the options.

My version has a 3mm indentation for a 6mm "stones", to prevent loosing cheating bastards (like me) from deliberately knocking the "board" and dislodging my stones' unwninable position…

Actually, on your larger MDF, engraving the rules on the back would be a good enhancement… the soldier on your's is a nice touch.


----------



## 987Ron

> hey anyone missing summer,come to socal,im on the cali patio right now with just shorts and a tee shirt.about 75 and no breeze,heaven. hit about upper 80 s today supposed to hit around 90 tomorrow.not bad for mid november.
> 
> - pottz


Gloat Gloat Gloat, use to do the same thing when i lived in Tampa. Do envy you however. 


> Nitrogen air in your tires
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Nitrogen in the tires is a BIG fraud thrown on the public. It NEVER took off. Here is the rub, if you have a low tire and need air but they don t have nitrogen (because few places do) then you have 3 choices. Drive on a flat till you FIND a place, or fill with air which cancels out any possible advantage the nitrogen might offer, or finally put on the spare. If you own a late model KIA they don t have a spare tire.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Agree, nonsense. The air is prox 80% nitrogen anyway.



> The following are on MDF to give to the neighbors kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Thanks for the head-up *987*... I also did a few "miniature" 90mm MDF (only) version for give aways,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should post a project as others may be interested… it s a *"deeper"_* game than first impressions… especially if you restrict the options.
> 
> My version has a 3mm indentation for a 6mm "stones", to prevent loosing cheating bastards (like me) from deliberately knocking the "board" and dislodging my stones unwninable position…
> 
> Actually, on your larger MDF, engraving the rules on the back would be a good enhancement… the soldier on your s is a nice touch.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Thanks LBD. The mdf ones I made were an after thought to the slate one for the Latin Geek. Quick and easy. The rules on the back is a good idea.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, coffee and time to get to the shop. Lots to do. Nothing important.

Nice out but not S. Fl. or S. Cal. 65 now, sunny and 72 later. Duke is out walking the wife. They go about a mile and a half each am.

Have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….this IS a FRIDAY, right? hard to keep track…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Morning to ya….this IS a FRIDAY, right? hard to keep track…
> 
> - bandit571


yes, Friday day for dialysis :<(((((((((((


----------



## pottz

> Morning to ya….this IS a FRIDAY, right? hard to keep track…
> 
> - bandit571


god i hope so !!!!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pile of Epe and the table legs with mortis done.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Email surprise this morning. -)) The US Fire Administration wants feedback on fire suppression and management. They say fire is everyone's fight. 
I wonder if they will have any suggestions to correct the nasty Backus policies in Auburn? Mayor Backus backing us up into 19th century standards when most cities were destroyed by fire at least once is obvious. In the infamous 1906 SF earthquake fire destroyed infinitely more than the quake.


----------



## corelz125

My view for the weekend. Nice leaving the 45 degree weather behind for a few day's.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*One for the car enthusiasts…*

A blonde pushes her BMW into a gas station. She tells the mechanic it died.

After he works on it for a few minutes, it is idling smoothly.

The blonde asks, "What's was the problem?"

The mechanic replies, "Just crap in the carburetor."

The blonde asks, "How often do I need to do that?"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> My view for the weekend. Nice leaving the 45 degree weather behind for a few day s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


Remember Ron's clothing-optional signs? Have a nice time…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *One for the car enthusiasts…*
> 
> A blonde pushes her BMW into a gas station. She tells the mechanic it died.
> 
> After he works on it for a few minutes, it is idling smoothly.
> 
> The blonde asks, "What s was the problem?"
> 
> The mechanic replies, "Just crap in the carburetor."
> 
> The blonde asks, "How often do I need to do that?"
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*Pottz is Duck leaving you for* *One for the car enthusiasts…* *Ron and Moke?*


----------



## pottz

> My view for the weekend. Nice leaving the 45 degree weather behind for a few day s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


oh buddy this gets you an lj's "YOU SUCK" award ! congrats and enjoy my friend.

hey you gonna skinny dip ?


----------



## pottz

> *One for the car enthusiasts…*
> 
> A blonde pushes her BMW into a gas station. She tells the mechanic it died.
> 
> After he works on it for a few minutes, it is idling smoothly.
> 
> The blonde asks, "What s was the problem?"
> 
> The mechanic replies, "Just crap in the carburetor."
> 
> The blonde asks, "How often do I need to do that?"
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


duckie a joke,wow my little duckling is spreading his wings !


----------



## pottz

> *One for the car enthusiasts…*
> 
> A blonde pushes her BMW into a gas station. She tells the mechanic it died.
> 
> After he works on it for a few minutes, it is idling smoothly.
> 
> The blonde asks, "What s was the problem?"
> 
> The mechanic replies, "Just crap in the carburetor."
> 
> The blonde asks, "How often do I need to do that?"
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *Pottz is Duck leaving you for* *One for the car enthusiasts…* *Ron and Moke?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


never the duck and i gave our vows a long time ago,for better or worse….done that,for sickness and in health…..done that…...for richer or poorer…..hey im just after his money and festools ok…...why do you guys think i stick with him for ?


----------



## pottz

damn boys i hate to gloat but im on the cali patio right now with just shorts and a tee on,5:52 and its a nice 75 no breeze.anyone wanting to join me all welcome.oh it's byob though.hey ill provide the weather you bring the booze ?


----------



## pottz

damn corelz i wish i was there with you,you look very relaxed ?


----------



## 987Ron

Question for you Festool affectionados: I was given a new ETS 125 corded sander. Has dust port and bag or box to collect dust. What do I need to hook the sander up to a Shop Vac? Would like a smaller diameter hose than the shopvaac one. I cannot see in the Festool catalog what would go with what as far as adapters, hoses, sanders, vacs. 
No Festool dealer near me, 3 hr drive to one or further.

Any help will be appreciated


----------



## corelz125

I'm drinking a lot better stuff than that and not on a plastic table and chair. Have a steady flow of 5 year old El Dofado rum flowing


----------



## pottz

> I m drinking a lot better stuff than that and not on a plastic table and chair.
> 
> - corelz125


damn you suck !!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- I realize that it is honeymoon/vacation time but as an ironworker do you have the ironworker's beach shirt?


----------



## corelz125

Haha never seen that one before DW. Only time I wore a Hawaiian shirt was when I was in Hawaii with a Hawaiian girl.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Question for you Festool affectionados: I was given a new ETS 125 corded sander. Has dust port and bag or box to collect dust. What do I need to hook the sander up to a Shop Vac? Would like a smaller diameter hose than the shopvaac one. I cannot see in the Festool catalog what would go with what as far as adapters, hoses, sanders, vacs.
> No Festool dealer near me, 3 hr drive to one or further.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron- IMO Festool people go all out Green. It sounds like you are taking Festool to a Rockler setup . Looking forward to answers to your question. And, yes it can be done…


----------



## pottz

> Haha never seen that one before DW. Only time I wore a Hawaiian shirt was when I was in Hawaii with a Hawaiian girl.
> 
> - corelz125


i love aloha shirts,got a bunch of em.


----------



## pottz

> Question for you Festool affectionados: I was given a new ETS 125 corded sander. Has dust port and bag or box to collect dust. What do I need to hook the sander up to a Shop Vac? Would like a smaller diameter hose than the shopvaac one. I cannot see in the Festool catalog what would go with what as far as adapters, hoses, sanders, vacs.
> No Festool dealer near me, 3 hr drive to one or further.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated
> 
> - 987Ron


check out rocklers dust right system,there stuff will adapt to pretty much everything.i use em on all my sanders connected to my fein shop vac.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max are you with me? *Would America survive a civil war?
The US army could not withstand an insurgency*

*Historically speaking, empires on average last for around 250 years, after which they tend to either slowly - or very, very quickly - fall apart due to overreach and internal conflict. Somewhat ominously, the 250th birthday of America is coming up in 2026.*

https://unherd.com/2021/11/would-america-survive-a-civil-war/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max are you with me? *Would America survive a civil war?
> The US army could not withstand an insurgency*
> 
> *Historically speaking, empires on average last for around 250 years, after which they tend to either slowly - or very, very quickly - fall apart due to overreach and internal conflict. Somewhat ominously, the 250th birthday of America is coming up in 2026.*
> 
> https://unherd.com/2021/11/would-america-survive-a-civil-war/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We are in the Apathy phase of the Tytler Cycle: accept no responsibility for problems and blame everyone else for a system of corruption. That cycle should eventually reestablish sanity. May take a few generations. ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Question for you Festool affectionados: I was given a new ETS 125 corded sander. Has dust port and bag or box to collect dust. What do I need to hook the sander up to a Shop Vac? Would like a smaller diameter hose than the shopvaac one. I cannot see in the Festool catalog what would go with what as far as adapters, hoses, sanders, vacs.
> No Festool dealer near me, 3 hr drive to one or further.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> check out rocklers dust right system,there stuff will adapt to pretty much everything.i use em on all my sanders connected to my fein shop vac.
> 
> - pottz


I agree. I don't think Festool could be bothered with vacuum hose reduction adapters ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My view for the weekend. Nice leaving the 45 degree weather behind for a few day s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Made this for my Mothers shop. Clock and thermometer combo. Color coded so she know when to turn heater on for me before I come down. Or the fan as the case may be.


----------



## pottz

> Made this for my Mothers shop. Clock and thermometer combo. Color coded so she know when to turn heater on for me before I come down. Or the fan as the case may be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


your such a good boy,even though it's for your benefit-lol.


----------



## moke

> Question for you Festool affectionados: I was given a new ETS 125 corded sander. Has dust port and bag or box to collect dust. What do I need to hook the sander up to a Shop Vac? Would like a smaller diameter hose than the shopvaac one. I cannot see in the Festool catalog what would go with what as far as adapters, hoses, sanders, vacs.
> No Festool dealer near me, 3 hr drive to one or further.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron- +1 on the rockler hose set up…while I'm no expert and only had festool for a month or two, but have used several times with the rockler small tool set up and a craftsman vac. The craftsman is not a 2 1/2 hose, a little smaller unit…the rockler hose is a little shorter than I would like, so I spliced them together. I see that Rockler has a better kit with a longer hose, you might consider that.

That must a pretty good friend to give you a festool!

I can photograph it Sunday, I used a pipe clamp to get the hose off the bench…..


----------



## 987Ron

Good nite all, treat each other nice. Would love to be on a Caribbean Island now Envy Corelz. West coast of Dominica. Watch the sunset for the Green Flash again. Cold Kubuli in hand.


----------



## moke

Gunny…That is cool!


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron- +1 on the rockler hose set up…while I m no expert and only had festool for a month or two, but have used several times with the rockler small tool set up and a craftsman vac. The craftsman is not a 2 1/2 hose, a little smaller unit…the rockler hose is a little shorter than I would like, so I spliced them together. I see that Rockler has a better kit with a longer hose, you might consider that.
> 
> That must a pretty good friend to give you a festool!
> 
> I can photograph it Sunday, I used a pipe clamp to get the hose off the bench…..
> 
> - moke


No need for the photograph,,,,thanks for the offer. Have been looking at the Rockler catalog and see what should work. Will give that a try. Thanks everyone for the how to. Not sure I like the Festool as compared to my Bosch 5" sander. Will give it a try.

Nite all again.


----------



## RichT

> Question for you Festool affectionados: I was given a new ETS 125 corded sander. Has dust port and bag or box to collect dust. What do I need to hook the sander up to a Shop Vac? Would like a smaller diameter hose than the shopvaac one. I cannot see in the Festool catalog what would go with what as far as adapters, hoses, sanders, vacs.
> No Festool dealer near me, 3 hr drive to one or further.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated
> 
> - 987Ron


Woodcraft sells a euro-style connector that screws onto a 1 1/2" hose.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Made this for my Mothers shop. Clock and thermometer combo…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> your such a good boy,even though it s for your benefit-lol.
> 
> - pottz


That's cool *butcher*... I can even understand the 120° indicated by the thermometer…








however, that bloody 80 o'clock has me stumped!.. does it mean sunlight (yellow)?



> Question for you Festool affectionados: I was given a new ETS 125 corded sander. Has dust port and bag or box to collect dust. What do I need to hook the sander up to a Shop Vac? Would like a smaller diameter hose than the shopvaac one. I cannot see in the Festool catalog what would go with what as far as adapters, hoses, sanders, vacs.
> No Festool dealer near me, 3 hr drive to one or further.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated
> - 987Ron


*987*, if you can afford a Fe*$*tool, you can afford a 3D printer… armed with that you can cross couple between brands to your heart's content without being branded a racist by the radicals!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, I bought an adapter on Amazon for shop vac to small hose. (for my kreg jig to vac. It was Festool green about 20 bucks. Later I will post a pic. But I bet you can find it. Pottz rockler solution will work too.

Corelz enjoy - you got my weather now. I have the whitest feet in the country.

Golf We are two off the lead gross and net. Wife is tied for the lead in women's division. I gaged in the front, came back was -3 on the back until a double. Partner was solid. Ron, people try to get in your head. "Block the bad bring in the good" - what movie?

Gunny that is brilliant!

Whish us luck!


----------



## 987Ron

> Corelz enjoy - you got my weather now. I have the whitest feet in the country.
> 
> Gunny that is brilliant!
> 
> Whish us luck!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Solution to white feet, play golf barefoot. Good luck and pllay well for the event

I too like the color coded thermometer. Neat even if it is for your benefit.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up and about …. out with the Duke for his morning romp. Coffee is needed.

Cool today 62 now and 69 later…. be in the shop so no problem.

Thanks all for the Festool to shopvac ideas. Ordered a Rockler hose and attachments. Have a box of left over vac. stuff to dig through also. Will make it fit. Played a bit with the Festool sander, a bit less comfortable to my hand then the Bosch. Just use to the Boscch probably. Open mind.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny…That is cool!
> 
> - moke


Thanks. Mother was excited, wanted to know if I could come down Sunday to install.


----------



## splintergroup

> Question for you Festool affectionados: I was given a new ETS 125 corded sander. Has dust port and bag or box to collect dust. What do I need to hook the sander up to a Shop Vac? Would like a smaller diameter hose than the shopvaac one. I cannot see in the Festool catalog what would go with what as far as adapters, hoses, sanders, vacs.
> No Festool dealer near me, 3 hr drive to one or further.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated
> 
> - 987Ron


I bought the Rockler hose and adapter kit some time ago when on sale. One of the rubber adapters slides firmly over the 125 dust port. I have the kits hose connected to a dust deputy on a 5-gallon bucket which is fed into my shop vac.
The setup works great, no dust in the air. Only real complaint is the Rockler hose, while very flexible, is heavy.
I think they sell the adapters separately FWIW.


----------



## corelz125

A lot closer to South America than Florida Petey. It's in the mid to upper 80s. Ron they have an under water dive park here. Ever came to Grenada?


----------



## 987Ron

> A lot closer to South America than Florida Petey. It s in the mid to upper 80s. Ron they have an under water dive park here. Ever came to Grenada?
> 
> - corelz125


Yes I have, twice both dive trips. Dove the old harbor at Grenville looking for artifacts with a archaeologist looking for ancient guns supposedly tossed off ships in the harbor Found no guns, vis was maybe 2 feet, did find some small car crankshafts, flywheels, used as anchors by the local fishermen and some old nets, not a pleasant dive. Did do some good fun dives. Have a very old wine bottle from the harbor on the bookcase, partly covered with crusty deposits. Probably 1700s. 
2nd vist was just fun diving with a group. There is a great book on the islands 1983 coup and the followup. *"Grenada The Untold Story"* by Gregory Sandford and Richard Vigilante. Remember how hot those black sand beaches could be.


----------



## sras

We're spending the weekend with son #2 and fiance in Seattle (Northgate). On a project break til Monday.

Nice clock/thermometer setup gunny!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> We re spending the weekend with son #2 and fiance in Seattle (Northgate). On a project break til Monday.
> 
> Nice clock/thermometer setup gunny!
> 
> - sras


Thanks


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My memory of Grenada was back in 1983 when the Cubans invaded the island and Reagan sent in the Marines. I was planning on going to St. George's medical school- I changed directions after that…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sara nice on visit w son.

I need to work on my game head. We can do better . Took 3rd low net. My fgame ace needs to come back!

Corlez enjoy the weather

Gunny just talked to my mom. She is in hospital. Hope to get her home soon. Glad your mom is excited to see you. My mom is the size of a peanut now.

My uncle Wah has been trying to reach me. I called no answer. I'm on this.

Guys have a good weekend


----------



## 987Ron

Son and DIL over for dinner tonight Early, lite dinner. Shrimp and a little vino.

Cooling off, down to 35 tonight with a frost warning. Staghorn ferns put in garage.

nite.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Talked to uncle Wah.

A little.rough. he is feeling useless. Man that upsets me.

I said winter is coming can you get through this he said yes. 98 and still pushing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey- I have been following your uncle Wah posts. From them, I hold uncle Wah in high esteem. To understand this age group, may I suggest looking into "Gerontology".


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*TOPIC: at your age and stage do you feel "useful…"?*

For myself I am OK, yet I know that I am getting older. Through the years I have watched animals and humans grow old and the many variations on how their life ended.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Interesting project +1*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Gunny* That is a good setup of the clock and thermometer. Hopefully, it accomplishes its mission.

*DW* Does "Gerontology" have a magic bullet we can use?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We re spending the weekend with son #2 and fiance in Seattle (Northgate). On a project break til Monday.
> 
> - sras


Are you locked and loaded?


----------



## pottz

> Question for you Festool affectionados: I was given a new ETS 125 corded sander. Has dust port and bag or box to collect dust. What do I need to hook the sander up to a Shop Vac? Would like a smaller diameter hose than the shopvaac one. I cannot see in the Festool catalog what would go with what as far as adapters, hoses, sanders, vacs.
> No Festool dealer near me, 3 hr drive to one or further.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I bought the Rockler hose and adapter kit some time ago when on sale. One of the rubber adapters slides firmly over the 125 dust port. I have the kits hose connected to a dust deputy on a 5-gallon bucket which is fed into my shop vac.
> The setup works great, no dust in the air. Only real complaint is the Rockler hose, while very flexible, is heavy.
> I think they sell the adapters separately FWIW.
> 
> - splintergroup


yeah the system is great but the hose, very heavy.not a problem for me though because i have a boom arm over my work table so it hangs from above,works perfect for me.you can see it in my projects if interested.


----------



## pottz

> Talked to uncle Wah.
> 
> A little.rough. he is feeling useless. Man that upsets me.
> 
> I said winter is coming can you get through this he said yes. 98 and still pushing.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


oh man,stay with him petey,i know how a man having done what he has would feel that way.he needs to feel the love right now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gunny just talked to my mom. She is in hospital. Hope to get her home soon. Glad your mom is excited to see you. My mom is the size of a peanut now.
> 
> My uncle Wah has been trying to reach me. I called no answer. I m on this.
> 
> Guys have a good weekend
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I hope it is nothing serious! It is an interesting time of life, eh?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Yes, put one of those "magic bullets" in a revolver and spin the chamber. 1 out of 6 chances to test your will. Humor aside, it is easy to set up the gun but who can pull the trigger?










*Then on a serious note regarding Viet Nam veterans in high numbers. who are committing suicide…*


----------



## pottz

> *TOPIC: at your age and stage do you feel "useful…"?*
> 
> For myself I am OK, yet I know that I am getting older. Through the years I have watched animals and humans grow old and the many variations on how their life ended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1 i agree,im still doing what i want but it takes longer and it keeps getting harder.went to the nursery this morning and got a load of plants.with temps in the upper 80's and humidity about 15% it kicked my ass.sitting on the cali patio right now with some good vino enjoying the upper 70's temps right now.


----------



## pottz

> We re spending the weekend with son #2 and fiance in Seattle (Northgate). On a project break til Monday.
> 
> - sras
> 
> Are you locked and loaded?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*LMAO !!!!!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* Yes, put one of those "magic bullets" in a revolver and spin the chamber. 1 out of 6 chances to test your will. Humor aside, it is easy to set up the gun but who can pull the trigger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then on a serious note regarding Viet Nam veterans in high numbers. who are committing suicide…*
> - Desert_Woodworker


*Magic Bullet* is not for suicide or Russian Roulet. *"a medicine or other remedy, especially an undiscovered or hypothetical one, with wonderful or highly specific properties."*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We re spending the weekend with son #2 and fiance in Seattle (Northgate). On a project break til Monday.
> 
> - sras
> 
> Are you locked and loaded?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *LMAO !!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


Not funny Pottz. Yesterday there was a 42 yo killed 1.2 miles west. He didn't make the news. Too many to report them all every day now. Last night about 10 PM I heard 5 or 6 shots to the SW. That is normal. I hear shots out there most evenings if the TV isn't too loud. Armed carjackings, gun or knife, is becoming normal. Elders are at high risk for robbery and purse snatching. SWMBO hasn't carried bait (purse) for a least 5 years.


----------



## bandit571

Roofers ran out of Daylight this evening…around 1800 hrs….tends to happen when you wait until 12 noon to start…they did get the roof over the leaky kitchen DONE…and about halfway up the west slope of the roof….went from a 6/12 pitch to a 12/12 pitch….kind of slowed them down a bit.

They say they WILL be back on Monday…..Sunday looks to be a Rain-out, anyway…
Problem with snow….it doesn't come with a return address, so I can send it back…..like a chain letter…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *TOPIC: at your age and stage do you feel "useful…"?*
> 
> For myself I am OK, yet I know that I am getting older. Through the years I have watched animals and humans grow old and the many variations on how their life ended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> +1 i agree,im still doing what i want but it takes longer and it keeps getting harder.went to the nursery this morning and got a load of plants.with temps in the upper 80 s and humidity about 15% it kicked my ass.sitting on the cali patio right now with some good vino enjoying the upper 70 s temps right now.
> 
> - pottz


I was doing fine until doc decided I needed anxiety med. Knowing the consequences of the wicked witch's code violation accommodation maximizing risks to life and property is a bit stressful. The incoordination side effect, the falls that injured my shoulder, and limits to physical activities allow more time to document those criminal activities. She and the other financial leaders that kill in volume motivated by greed then lie about safety being their primary concern have convinced me if they do not face prosecution and the death penalty, they will continue to kill. Drunk drivers and violent criminals usually only kill one or two. Boeing killed 346. Pacific Gas and Electric killed over 100. The 2003 "Station Nightclub Fire" in West Warwick, RI killed 100 and severely injured 200 using highly flammable foam used for soundproofing the club caught fire. The fire marshal that wrote other violations did not notice the foam lining the entire building! Negligence and incompetence rule the day ;-((


----------



## pottz

> We re spending the weekend with son #2 and fiance in Seattle (Northgate). On a project break til Monday.
> 
> - sras
> 
> Are you locked and loaded?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *LMAO !!!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not funny Pottz. Yesterday there was a 42 yo killed 1.2 miles west. He didn t make the news. Too many to report them all every day now. Last night about 10 PM I heard 5 or 6 shots to the SW. That is normal. I hear shots out there most evenings if the TV isn t too loud. Armed carjackings, gun or knife, is becoming normal. Elders are at high risk for robbery and purse snatching. SWMBO hasn t carried bait (purse) for a least 5 years.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


bob dont forget where i live in la la land,we have the same crap here daily,i just dont talk about it.if i worried about it id go insane.i live life the best i can and deal with what comes at me.id say turn the news off and live man.if i worried about every shooting,car jacking,robbery and killing id never leave my house.i cant live that way.life is what you make it.if it ever gets too bad ill move.stay safe my friend.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We re spending the weekend with son #2 and fiance in Seattle (Northgate). On a project break til Monday.
> 
> - sras
> 
> Are you locked and loaded?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *LMAO !!!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not funny Pottz. Yesterday there was a 42 yo killed 1.2 miles west. He didn t make the news. Too many to report them all every day now. Last night about 10 PM I heard 5 or 6 shots to the SW. That is normal. I hear shots out there most evenings if the TV isn t too loud. Armed carjackings, gun or knife, is becoming normal. Elders are at high risk for robbery and purse snatching. SWMBO hasn t carried bait (purse) for a least 5 years.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> bob dont forget where i live in la la land,we have the same crap here daily,i just dont talk about it.if i worried about it id go insane.i live life the best i can and deal with what comes at me.id say turn the news off and live man.if i worried about every shooting,car jacking,robbery and killing id never leave my house.i cant live that way.life is what you make it.if it ever gets too bad ill move.stay safe my friend.
> 
> - pottz


Are they happening in volume all-around your house? There has always been crime, but home invasions are becoming more popular. About a mile and a half SE is a group of teenagers kicking in doors in the wee hours of the morning. The left-wing wackos in ********************tatle that control this state are just getting started. There was one on the news tonight who intends to increase crime even more in the next session of the legislature.


----------



## pottz

> We re spending the weekend with son #2 and fiance in Seattle (Northgate). On a project break til Monday.
> 
> - sras
> 
> Are you locked and loaded?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *LMAO !!!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not funny Pottz. Yesterday there was a 42 yo killed 1.2 miles west. He didn t make the news. Too many to report them all every day now. Last night about 10 PM I heard 5 or 6 shots to the SW. That is normal. I hear shots out there most evenings if the TV isn t too loud. Armed carjackings, gun or knife, is becoming normal. Elders are at high risk for robbery and purse snatching. SWMBO hasn t carried bait (purse) for a least 5 years.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> bob dont forget where i live in la la land,we have the same crap here daily,i just dont talk about it.if i worried about it id go insane.i live life the best i can and deal with what comes at me.id say turn the news off and live man.if i worried about every shooting,car jacking,robbery and killing id never leave my house.i cant live that way.life is what you make it.if it ever gets too bad ill move.stay safe my friend.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Are they happening in volume all-around your house? There has always been crime, but home invasions are becoming more popular. About a mile and a half SE is a group of teenagers kicking in doors in the wee hours of the morning. The left-wing wackos in ********************tatle that control this state are just getting started. There was one on the news tonight who intends to increase crime even more in the next session of the legislature.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


bob id say it's time to get the hell outta dodge buddy ? or get yourself some heavy weaponry ? sounds like a gunny advise !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The local police blotter used to have very few serious felonies. In the last year, it has increased to where it is not unusual to see 15 or 20 per day. The latest concern I am beginning to see looks like arson to divert attention away from thieves. The wicked ba$t&d$ are attacking people in grocery store parking lots and the parking garage at the medical center in the middle of the afternoon! Add that to the wicked witch that is stupid enough to allow 6-foot concrete walls on top of the ground adjacent to a 1000 gallon propane tank. Vertical peak ground accelerations greater than 1 g were recorded during the magnitude 6.6 Earthquake in 1971 at San Fernando, California, with the result that a fire truck with its brakes set was tossed about the Lopez Canyon Fire Station, leaving tire marks on the garage door frame 3 feet above the floor. Horizontal accelerations may be measured as well. A car accelerating at a rate of 1 g would travel 100 yards from a stationary position in slightly more than 4 seconds. That is 50 mph. Magnitude 9 is more than times 1,000 stronger than a 6.6! It will be an interesting 4 or 5 minutes when the magnitude 9+ Cascadia earthquake drops the coastline 2 or 3 meters and we shift about 20 feet to the southwest.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> bob id say it s time to get the hell outta dodge buddy ? or get yourself some heavy weaponry ? sounds like a gunny advise !
> 
> - pottz


We would be gone but SWMBO does not want to move far enough away from the kids. We were looking to move last year. The market was so hot houses listed on Thursday or Friday considered the offers on Monday. They sold for $25,000 to $50,000 over the asking price. One we were interested in went for almost 100K over the listed price. Being knowledgeable about inflation, I'm not willing to spend a couple of hundred K out of retirement savings. The rule of 72 makes the current rate a little spooky. 72 divided by 6 doubles the prices in 12 years.

I sort of agree with SWMBO on being too far from the kids. I just spent a lot of time buying mom a house near LB 350 miles away. Then got her house ready and sold 500 miles away in Nampa. That market was too hot to buy with a contingency clause selling the previous home. Then helped with estate liquidation when she moved into memory care. LB is good at caring but he was not capable of buying her a house. Our LS wasn't either. If I were not too honest and considerate, I should have been skeptical and studied psychology and stupidity when the idiots at chity hall first allowed the wall to be built and made silly excuses. I had no idea the courts here support wicked politicians ignoring laws and safety standards. Fortunately, L&I enforces electrical code. If the chity did it and performed with violations as basic as I have witnessed, electrocutions and fires would be chronic! Earthquakes only happen about every 30 years here, but people have 24/7 exposure to electrical power.

James F. Welles, PhD, said in Understanding Stupidity the liberal brains see everything as equal and are not capable of individual variation allowances. I contacted him for clarification. He said considering Hitler and Gandhi, you have to draw a line somewhere. I have concluded that is why the chity cannot comprehend safety standards. In addition to that 200,000 years of evolution did not prepare the human brain for modern civilization. It still functions in fight or flight mode with some modification allowing for "freeze." Our preparedness presentations say only 14% will make any significant preparations for earthquakes. I assume the rates are higher in California since they are felt monthly there and CA is the leader in EQ preparedness in the US. WA is last in preparedness and 2nd behind CA in risk. Japan experiences them daily and is the world leader in preparedness.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa,

I am one of those prepare people. House has hurricane shutters and a house generator for example.

I pointed out to guys I was playing golf with (he was a contractor) Small cottages build along the 5th hole has a large pine tree so close to the house that "notched" the roof around it. We have strong winds think hurricane, move that tree 6" and the roof will buckle. Neighbor let a volunteer royal palm grow at the base of the house slab (our version of a foundation. )These trees way 1000's of lbs this one is about 1" from his roof line where the master bedroom is. I mentioned it. So now its not my business, I move on.

Those trees would be gone in a second, if I or any of my family lived in those homes.

Incredibly stupid to me to leave them there.

I hope to get shop time in today. Ordered Blum soft close draw slides for the table I'm building - they are out months for delivery. My first experience with this supply chain thing.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey: Isn't epe the same wood that has been used for the buffers under bridges to keep the boats off the bridge pilings and similar situations with the sea water? Not describing it well.

Morning all. up early but lazy Little shop time later, maybe, need to tune the bandsaw, 
First real cold morning. 35 this am. 62 later. sunny.

We hear gunshots quite often here. However, not crimes in progress but Bubba sighting in his deer rifle, or just having fun with his new hunting rifle or shotgun. "Got to see how it works". Sometimes 11 or 12 at night hear a rifle shot or two, Bubba spotlighting deer is my guess. Our neighbor the ex sheriff says the same. Rural GA not much crime. Kind of old time type things for the drinking, drugs, etc. We are fortunate.

Grenada (or may have been Dominica) memory. Often on some of the dive trips I would go down a few days early to relax and enjoy the culture. Was in a small resort, cottages. the path to the beach was next to my cottage and from my back porch the beach was very visible The European ladies often were on the beach topless. American Mom, Dad, and 2 young boys were going to the beach for the first time, the boys stopped and quite loudly yelled "Mom, there are naked women out there" The parents were okay with it but the boys were aghast.
The next day or two as the boys and parents went by the boys did not even notice the "naked women" quite normal now. We do become quickly acclimated. 
Shortly after all this the police had to come and escort two gay guys back to the beach to fetch their belongs that they had to leave as the natives drove them off the beach by stoning them. Not sure how the locals knew they were gay. Topless women okay, gay people run them off. Kinda liked the toplessness better myself.

later


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## corelz125

Not many Americans here Ron mostly British and Canadian. Which isn't such a bad thing.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*TRUE THAT :<)))))*


----------



## 987Ron

> Not many Americans here Ron mostly British and Canadian. Which isn t such a bad thing.
> 
> - corelz125


The spices there were good. Don't know about getting them through customs on the way home however Enjoy Georgetown. It's been 20 plus years since I was there. A lot of British on vacation back then also.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Finally done with finishing on this window cover. Took some time but I am happy with results.



















View from outside:


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz - your posts even sound more relaxed now.

Ron all the peers and bridge bumpers are now PT as far as I can tell.

Always exciting when gluing up a large piece that you have a lot of time in. Checked and dry assembled marked things all up then final sanded the marking off! Re assemble and mark the end grain this time. Decided to glue up two sides vs everything at once. (kind of like wrestling and octopus)

Cut the datos for the bottom shelf.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Peteybadboy

Wife helped with the final clue up


----------



## pottz

> Wife helped with the final clue up
> 
> - Peteybadboy


kookin good petey.


----------



## moke

Topa, I am not sure that the Left is all that secure in there positions. The voters are tired of higher costs, people vote with their pocket books. Costs are significantly higher now, with the left occupying the White House. I think that even the left recognizes that. One campaign tactic is to hide or muzzle the person that is out spoken, I have observed that several times, in the 2016 campaign Hiliary must have been thought of by her advisors as hurting herself, she truly disappeared and her speeches became very generic for a while, they claimed she was sick, which she might have been, but her numbers rose while she was gone, I don't think that was an accident. Now, where is Kamila Harris, you heard or seen her lately? Typically campaign or general advisors know the problems. I have watched many very good advisors, both D and R, and they are no ones fool. If you are going to help or manage a new candiate, the first thing you ask is his past issues, so that you can prepare to a rebuttle, any good candidate will be honest.

I see the left becoming more centrist more and more. That tells me the polls are not what CNN and MSNBC say they are, or are just not being discussed. I noted that on CNN about 3 months ago, they were talking the Presidents approval rating was 40 some % among Democrats…..they did not even mention his overall national ratings…you know the ones that included the opposing party….now in your case, there maybe so many wackos in your city that she may still be electable, but it will be significantly more difficult for her.

Also, politicians don't indict other politicians, as a whole. Mostly because it may be their turn to be on the short end of the stick someday. ie: Ford pardoning Nixon, Agnew…Bush 1 pardoning Clinton, etc. Now some of the current folks on the Left are not that bright. ie Pelosi, she continued to try to indict Trump for everything….even after she tore up his speech on many National venues…which is a felonious act. Some politicians don't get it…both sides…you could fill a hard drive with Trumpism's.

Anyway, I see the mid terms as being a landslide for the Right. So there maybe hope for Seattle, I don't think it is possible to shore it up at this point…again…folks vote with their pocketbooks, and all the regulatory Presidential decrees that have impeded business, causing price hikes are not going to go away and even if they did go away tomorrow, I don't think the economy is going to pop back in a year.

I manage the campaigns for a friend of mine in the Iowa State House. The House is much less desirable than the Senate in that the election cycle is much longer and there is not the continual campaign. As it is nationally too. The fellow I help and I had a meeting last week and he has decided to run for Senate instead, as he thinks he can "ride the wave". Of course, 1.50 and all the political advice in the world will still only get you a cup of coffee. As I stated earlier, there are just signs that the other side believes it will be a landslide too…..

Sorry for my Political speech here, but I want my friend Topa/Bob to have some hope. I tried to keep it about Politics in general, I have managed campaigns for both parties and I truly believe that Politicians are no better on either side…..


----------



## Peteybadboy

Friends coming over for drinks and dinner. May light the fire pit (wood) of course.

Moke good commentary. Very good article in Real Clear Politics by Andrew Sullivan of substack. "When the media looses all the narratives" .(or something close) We just need more honest reporting.

Thanks for the comments on my shop work today. When finished or between drying coats of finish, I plan to start on a dining table for our Lani to see 8 (epe is the material) - thinking trestle table. Thinking of giving a nod to the Shakers….with a twist….got to get out some books. The table is going to be heavy.

Gunny your shop is so well organized. Amazing really.

Have good one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The atmospheric river continues to take its toll. Our nephew the Lewis County sheriff saving Porche drivers.

https://www.chronline.com/stories/lewis-county-commissioner-sheriff-among-those-who-rescued-crash-victims-friday-along-us-highway,278153?fbclid=IwAR2-JzvAXNFRIlSlzHgBWUvpshlZd6iNUDfpwLk8AWDV83ZK1OSxRMEQ1Vk


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* WE see a lot of those idiots growing trees within a few feet of a house here. We have 120-foot firs in the backyard. They are checked by an arborist every 5 years. They are wind sailed about once every 10 years. That is where they thin and prune branches to let the wind pass through. I'm sure you get higher preparedness levels with hurricanes every year than earthquakes every 30 ;-)

The biggest problem here is greed. Mayor is willing to kill to promote her greedy policies. As I pointed out, it is a popular policy in 21st-century management. ;-((((((((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ron* Gunshots never bothered me growing up on the farm. Here they are normally rapid-fire pistol shots after dark. One night I heard several strings of 2 to 5 shots interrupted by car engines revving and speeding. Never heard anything in the news. They probably missed ;-))


----------



## splintergroup

A few years back I'd be out there after an hour or so scrounging brass. I have enough for a few years of reloading so now I go out scrounging wood a few hours after I hear the state clearing bosque (river bed growth)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Splinter- I Googled the bosque (river bed growth). Interesting stuff…


----------



## pottz

> *Ron* Gunshots never bothered me growing up on the farm. Here they are normally rapid-fire pistol shots after dark. One night I heard several strings of 2 to 5 shots interrupted by car engines revving and speeding. Never heard anything in the news. They probably missed ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


what makes the news in L.A. is very little,no way they could show it all.i sure as hell dont worry about it,unless it enters my life,then ill deal with it my way.357 mag with hollow points and a .38 snub nose in my nightstand.so if any of you wanna visit late night id advise a call ahead -lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Will you take the 3rd jab?*

*POWERFUL: Robert F. Kennedy Jr. Warns Gov't and Big Tech 'Engineered The Destruction of Democracy and Civil Rights'*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/powerful-robert-f-kennedy-jr-warns-govt-and-big-tech-engineered-the-destruction-of-democracy-and-civil-rights/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Greenbay got Rodgers out of Covid quarantine yesterday. They slaughtered the Seahawks at the end of the 4th quarter.

Thanks *Mike* for the thoughts and insights. One of the biggest problems here behind the solid blue line on the left coast is quite often the election is between a D and another D. I was active in the party for 6 years. In 2020 my state rep and senator told me we could discuss the safety issues after the legislative session ended. That was a lie.

Last year I proposed our district would not endorse any candidate to would not support safety standards and code enforcement. I was told by the top career rule-maker the district party could not have a hard and fast rule like that ;-( Previously, the district chairman told me the mayor and council accommodating code violations were just "policy decisions."

One of the chity councilmen is the president of the Washington State Labor Council, AFL-CIO. He is one of our 2 councilpersons on the Valley Regional Fire Authority board of governance along with the mayor. He is the only union official I have ever known that is opposed to safety standards. Safety with too many being killed on the job was the primary reason the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers was founded in 1891. The National Electrical Code was first established in 1897 by the National Fire Protection Association (NFPA). NFPA was founded in 1896. Those standards continue to promote safety. During my 5 decades, the industry reduced the number of electrocutions by 70% with increased inspection rates and better technology. During that period the population increased from 205 million to 320 million, a 64% increase. That is an effective rate of reduction of at least 80%. Why do we have people opposed to safety standards governing the fire department?

Last Sunday there was a 3 alarm apartment fire with 20 of 36 units damaged or destroyed. That night looters stole all the property out of 7 smoke-damaged units. The mayor was on the news saying she could not understand how people can do such horrible things. If she looks in a mirror she can let that lady explain it to her. She is wicked enough to kill and destroy homes motivated by greed ;-(( The Ds justify property crimes as necessary to support drug addicts and mental illness saying no one was injured.


----------



## pottz

> *Will you take the 3rd jab?*
> 
> *POWERFUL: Robert F. Kennedy Jr. Warns Gov't and Big Tech 'Engineered The Destruction of Democracy and Civil Rights'*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/powerful-robert-f-kennedy-jr-warns-govt-and-big-tech-engineered-the-destruction-of-democracy-and-civil-rights/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah i think im gonna do it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> what makes the news in L.A. is very little,no way they could show it all.i sure as hell dont worry about it,unless it enters my life,then ill deal with it my way.357 mag with hollow points and a .38 snub nose in my nightstand.so if any of you wanna visit late night id advise a call ahead -lol.
> 
> - pottz


Bud, given a major civil insurrection, in your area then start to think about Jim Bowie and the Alamo…










He died with no wounds on his back…

My nighttime pistol has a laser sight, point, and shoot… I hope that you have one as well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Will you take the 3rd jab?*
> 
> *POWERFUL: Robert F. Kennedy Jr. Warns Gov't and Big Tech 'Engineered The Destruction of Democracy and Civil Rights'*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/powerful-robert-f-kennedy-jr-warns-govt-and-big-tech-engineered-the-destruction-of-democracy-and-civil-rights/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> yeah i think im gonna do it.
> 
> - pottz


I will but I need time to ….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Ron* Gunshots never bothered me growing up on the farm. Here they are normally rapid-fire pistol shots after dark. One night I heard several strings of 2 to 5 shots interrupted by car engines revving and speeding. Never heard anything in the news. They probably missed ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> what makes the news in L.A. is very little,no way they could show it all.i sure as hell dont worry about it,unless it enters my life,then ill deal with it my way.357 mag with hollow points and a .38 snub nose in my nightstand.so if any of you wanna visit late night id advise a call ahead -lol.
> 
> - pottz


The major problem with shots at night in the area is stray pistol bullets have a range of 2 miles and rifles are 3.5 miles. One of the neighbors about 1/4 mile up the street was really POd a few months ago when one hit their house. I'm totally opposed to shooting at night in a populated area. A few people get hit every year by stray bullets. New Year is an interesting opportunity ;-(( Most strays hit people in the head, neck, and shoulder area. Totally preventable! ;-(( A few friends and I worked to get gun ranges to take safety seriously. Those were decade-long projects too. ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Time for a better subject. Skagit valley sunset this month:


----------



## 987Ron

> *Will you take the 3rd jab?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> yeah i think im gonna do it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> DesertWoodworker


I did, wife did Why not? If you do the first two why not the 3rd. Will there be a 4th? Will it become like the yearly flu shot?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


;-(((((


----------



## pottz

> Time for a better subject. Skagit valley sunset this month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


hell ill take the risk of a bullet for that bob-lol.


----------



## pottz

> *Will you take the 3rd jab?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> yeah i think im gonna do it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> DesertWoodworker
> 
> I did, wife did Why not? If you do the first two why not the 3rd. Will there be a 4th? Will it become like the yearly flu shot?
> 
> - 987Ron


ditto ron,why even worry about it.as far as a flu type shot,probably for the next few year at least !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Will you take the 3rd jab?*
> 
> *POWERFUL: Robert F. Kennedy Jr. Warns Gov't and Big Tech 'Engineered The Destruction of Democracy and Civil Rights'*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/powerful-robert-f-kennedy-jr-warns-govt-and-big-tech-engineered-the-destruction-of-democracy-and-civil-rights/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We are scheduled. No brainer with mom being an RN and Sis being a respiratory therapist ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Does this flag displayed openly in some police departments and uniforms a proper display of the red white blue one that was worn traditionally?



















*very similar to this…*










*I say stick to a proper display of our flag regardless if it is on a uniform or flag pool.*










*U.S. Flag Code*

https://www.military.com/flag-day/us-flag-code.html


----------



## pottz

> Does this flag displayed openly in some police departments and uniforms a proper display of the red white blue one that was worn traditionally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *very similar to this…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I say stick to a proper display of our flag regardless if it is on a uniform or flag pool.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. Flag Code*
> 
> https://www.military.com/flag-day/us-flag-code.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


IT OFFENDS ME,HAVE SOME RESPECT IN MY OPINION.and dont give me that freedom of speech bs !!!!! you wear the proper colors or go home ! and IMHO it's not the usa !!!!!


----------



## 987Ron

When I fly the flag it does up just after sunup and taken down just before sunset. If it is raining it is not flown. Right or wrong my method. I fly it on the days most do and a few that have been for gotten, like VJ day. 
Several neighbors fly the flag 24 hrs every day, rain or shine, no lights at night. We have one airforce retiree that has 3 flag poles, US Flag highest, Airforce flag and a POW flag, poles have automatic lights on top. 
Each have their own idea of proper I guess. At least they are trying. Better than most.


----------



## pottz

> When I fly the flag it does up just after sunup and taken down just before sunset. If it is raining it is not flown. Right or wrong my method. I fly it on the days most do and a few that have been for gotten, like VJ day.
> Several neighbors fly the flag 24 hrs every day, rain or shine, no lights at night. We have one airforce retiree that has 3 flag poles, US Flag highest, Airforce flag and a POW flag, poles have automatic lights on top.
> Each have their own idea of proper I guess. At least they are trying. Better than most.
> 
> - 987Ron


mine flies on a 15'pole 365 lit at night.may god bless anyone that tries to take it down !


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *Will you take the 3rd jab?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> yeah i think im gonna do it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> DesertWoodworker
> 
> I did, wife did Why not? If you do the first two why not the 3rd. Will there be a 4th? Will it become like the yearly flu shot?
> 
> - 987Ron


It already has. If one shot worked, it wouldn't be a constant revenue stream. Well people don't fuel yacht or mint new billionaires, sick people and propaganda do.


----------



## pottz

> *Will you take the 3rd jab?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> yeah i think im gonna do it.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> DesertWoodworker
> 
> I did, wife did Why not? If you do the first two why not the 3rd. Will there be a 4th? Will it become like the yearly flu shot?
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> It already has. If one shot worked, it wouldn t be a constant revenue stream. Well people don t fuel yacht or mint new billionaires, sick people and propaganda do.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


ok ? tell that to the 700k that have died !


----------



## bandit571

Almost got this thing rehabbed…









Need to sharped the saw a bit..









And it might just be ready for use…(This is a before look…before the new deck was installed)


----------



## 987Ron

Time for this old man to get some sleep Had the last of the Cherry Strudel. Have another stashed away.

Cold again tonight. not a 3 dog night just an extra blanket handy if needed. Nite all.


----------



## pottz

> Time for this old man to get some sleep Had the last of the Cherry Strudel. Have another stashed away.
> 
> Cold again tonight. not a 3 dog night just an extra blanket handy if needed. Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


strudel sounds damn tasty,as far as cold,well im on the patio with just shorts and a tee on.not very fall like,but supposed to be in the upper 60's in a couple days !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz it sounds like you are looking for a tuck-in… Sorry Bud but

ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## pottz

> Pottz it sounds like you are looking for a tuck-in… Sorry Bud but
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


it would be nice but im ok,just tired of stupidity fueling this pandemic ? common sense and we'd probably be done with this crap ? seems too many think it's a conspiracy ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Time for a better subject. Skagit valley sunset this month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> hell ill take the risk of a bullet for that bob-lol.
> 
> - pottz


It is safe up there. Out of the metro area ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> When I fly the flag it does up just after sunup and taken down just before sunset. If it is raining it is not flown. Right or wrong my method. I fly it on the days most do and a few that have been for gotten, like VJ day.
> Several neighbors fly the flag 24 hrs every day, rain or shine, no lights at night. We have one airforce retiree that has 3 flag poles, US Flag highest, Airforce flag and a POW flag, poles have automatic lights on top.
> Each have their own idea of proper I guess. At least they are trying. Better than most.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> mine flies on a 15 pole 365 lit at night.may god bless anyone that tries to take it down !
> 
> - pottz


Me 2! ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz it sounds like you are looking for a tuck-in… Sorry Bud but
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> it would be nice but im ok,just tired of stupidity fueling this pandemic ? common sense and we d probably be done with this crap ? seems too many think it s a conspiracy ?
> 
> - pottz


+1


----------



## pottz

> Pottz it sounds like you are looking for a tuck-in… Sorry Bud but
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> it would be nice but im ok,just tired of stupidity fueling this pandemic ? common sense and we d probably be done with this crap ? seems too many think it s a conspiracy ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


so tired of the people that think this pandemic is a hoax or it's fueled and kept alive by billionaires making money. i wish those that feel that way could hold the hands of those watching a loved one slowly die a horrible death and tell them.it's all a hoax !!!!!very sad!!!!!

ps-as a personal note my wife has at least 5 people she went to school with that have died from covid related issues !


----------



## RichT

> Does this flag displayed openly in some police departments and uniforms a proper display of the red white blue one that was worn traditionally?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It's symbolic. The Thin Blue Line-blue, as in "the boys in blue." It's that thin blue line that protects us-when they're allowed to do their jobs, that is.

It's not disrespectful to the flag. Flying it upside down is disrespectful, but not this. Get over yourself.

One more thing. Put yourself in their place. These are good people who took a job to keep the peace. Not only are they being defunded, told to stand down and watch while criminals break the law, but they are the first to be blamed when a perp is injured or killed-just for doing their job.


----------



## pottz

> Does this flag displayed openly in some police departments and uniforms a proper display of the red white blue one that was worn traditionally?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> It s symbolic. The Thin Blue Line-blue, as in "the boys in blue." It s that thin blue line that protects us-when they re allowed to do their jobs, that is.
> 
> It s not disrespectful to the flag. Flying it upside down is disrespectful, but not this. Get over yourself.
> 
> One more thing. Put yourself in their place. These are good people who took a job to keep the peace. Not only are they being defunded, told to stand down and watch while criminals break the law, but they are the first to be blamed when a perp is injured or killed-just for doing their job.
> 
> - Rich


sorry rich but the flag is the symbol of america,fought for died for by many thousands.alterartion is not acceptable imho!!!!


----------



## RichT

> sorry rich but the flag is the symbol of america,fought for died for by many thousands.alterartion is not acceptable imho!!!!
> 
> - pottz


No Larry, I'm sorry to hear that you are among the anti-police group.

These days, they are doing a nearly impossible job. A symbol of their unity is critical to their morale. You try doing that thankless job and see how far you get.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> so tired of the people that think this pandemic is a hoax or it s fueled and kept alive by billionaires making money. i wish those that feel that way could hold the hands of those watching a loved one slowly die a horrible death and tell them.it s all a hoax !!!!!very sad!!!!!
> 
> ps-as a personal note my wife has at least 5 people she went to school with that have died from covid related issues !
> 
> - pottz


A friend and our daughter telling me about unvaccinated Covids overwhelming the healthcare system negatively impacting other patients and even causing fatalities, the covids should be at the back of the line.


----------



## pottz

> sorry rich but the flag is the symbol of america,fought for died for by many thousands.alterartion is not acceptable imho!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No Larry, I m sorry to hear that you are among the anti-police group.
> 
> These days, they are doing a nearly impossible job. A symbol of their unity is critical to their morale. You try doing that thankless job and see how far you get.
> 
> - Rich


no your totally wrong,im not againts the police in any form or shape.im totally with our police force in what they do.i just stand behind out flag and what it stands for.any disrespect for that and im opposed.you wanna cry about your cause fine,find another way to show it.im just, please respect all those that have died defending that symbol.if you cant then i feel sorry for you !


----------



## RichT

> A friend and our daughter telling me about unvaccinated Covids overwhelming the healthcare system negatively impacting other patients and even causing fatalities, the covids should be at the back of the line.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Anecdotal accounts are meaningless. Look at the VAERS data if you want the facts.


----------



## RichT

> if you cant then i feel sorry for you !
> 
> - pottz


Don't waste your pity, Larry. I'm very confident in my assessment.

Good thing you have that "snub nose" on your nightstand. The old adage was that "when seconds count, the police are minutes away." Nowadays, you're lucky if they even show up. Not because they won't do their job. It's because they're not allowed to.


----------



## pottz

> if you cant then i feel sorry for you !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Don t waste your pity, Larry. I m very confident in my assessment.
> 
> Good thing you have that "snub nose" on your nightstand. The old adage was that "when seconds count, the police are minutes away." Nowadays, you re lucky if they even show up. Not because they won t do their job. It s because they re not allowed to.
> 
> - Rich


of course you are, you always are rich thats what makes you so superior to the rest of us.we happen to have a great police force where i live that does an excellent job,and i stand firmly behind them,ok!!!! goodnight.


----------



## RichT

> goodnight.
> 
> - pottz


Nighty night. I hope you don't experience an occupied break-in.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A friend and our daughter telling me about unvaccinated Covids overwhelming the healthcare system negatively impacting other patients and even causing fatalities, the covids should be at the back of the line.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Anecdotal accounts are meaningless. Look at the VAERS data if you want the facts.
> 
> - Rich


Are you saying our daughter is a liar? Working 6 and 7 12.5 hour shifts some weeks are not anecdotal. Seeing people die is not anecdotal, especially when they are friends with pneumonia passing because of idiots with preventable covid. Every patient in her hospital being unvaccinated in Sept is not anecdotal, it is a state record. Not anecdotal, stressful, and very tiring! Idaho filling WA hospitals with as many as WA can take is not anecdotal. Their triage policy was what I said above, unvaccinated last place.

My sister-in-law, an RN, worked in mental health when someone filed a lawsuit to release all the mentally ill in the 80s. Now they live on the streets. She says we need to end this stupid, irresponsible rat race. It is a nightmare.

LB told me tonight the shipping crisis basis is hauling containers pays the lowest in the industry. The figures he cited from his driving days were .80 per mile for containers. Loaded Flatbeds were 1.85 per mile. Plus there are too many rules in CA to make hauling them out of there worth the effort. He said they are lowering the standards for commercial licenses; expect more truck wrecks. He worked for a trucking company in Idaho. The owner retired and the kids took over. They had the drivers out for over a month without a day off or getting close to home. All the good drivers quit. They had about 120 tractors. He passed there a few months later. About half of them were setting in the yard wrecked ;-(


----------



## RichT

> Are you saying our daughter is a liar?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Seriously? Where did you get that?

I'm simply saying that there is a system for collecting adverse reaction instances that is far more accurate than anecdotal evidence.

Kudos to your daughter for the important work that she does. But, how many patients does she attend to, or know of? A thousand? Not likely, but even that number would not be statistically significant nationwide.

That's my point. You can't take a small sample and apply it to a population.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

What she is witnessing was in the news, overwhelmed healthcare. Nobody is going to collect data on the number of fatalities caused by them overwhelming the system. That would be an attorneys' goldmine!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> When I *fly the flag* it does up just after sunup and taken down just before sunset…. I fly it on the days most do and a few that have been for gotten….. Several neighbors fly the flag 24 hrs every day, rain or shine, no lights at night…
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> mine flies on a 15 pole 365 lit at night.may god bless anyone that tries to take it down !
> 
> - pottz


Hell, one doesn't need to be patriotic to *flag your fly*... I have only one pole and I flag mine so I can find it in the morning when I find (or don't find) that hidden *"hang over"* during a *hang-over*... just plain practicality and keeps my bed dry.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> It already has. If one shot worked, it wouldn t be a constant revenue stream. Well people don t fuel yacht or mint new billionaires, sick people and propaganda do.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> ok ? tell that to the 700k that have died !
> 
> - pottz


I know several that have been fully vaccinated have died because the vaccine failed to protect them, I had no idea it was even close to 700K.


----------



## pottz

> It already has. If one shot worked, it wouldn t be a constant revenue stream. Well people don t fuel yacht or mint new billionaires, sick people and propaganda do.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> ok ? tell that to the 700k that have died !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I know several that have been fully vaccinated have died because the vaccine failed to protect them, I had no idea it was even close to 700K.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


i know a few myself,my salesmans grandfather died fully vaxed,but he refused to go on a ventilator.most ive known had heath issues to start with.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight


Looks good- this seems to be the trend for storing the hand drills…


----------



## moke

> Does this flag displayed openly in some police departments and uniforms a proper display of the red white blue one that was worn traditionally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *very similar to this…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I say stick to a proper display of our flag regardless if it is on a uniform or flag pool.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U.S. Flag Code*
> 
> https://www.military.com/flag-day/us-flag-code.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> IT OFFENDS ME,HAVE SOME RESPECT IN MY OPINION.and dont give me that freedom of speech bs !!!!! you wear the proper colors or go home ! and IMHO it s not the usa !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


DW…Why do you continually compare people to the Nazi's….They were personally responsible for the death of 11 million people….and you compare the uniform of a Police Officer to that to one of THE most murderous people to ever have lived! Offensive doesn't begin to describe that! And before you say that calling the German people murderous, that you are offended, I am 100% German!

Just so you know, I do agree that the thin blue line is not to the rules of the US Flag. I have read the rules many times, and according to the "rules" every tshirt, mailbox, and decoration that has a flag in it is too. First of all, who exactly made those rules? IMHO, if it shows support for our Republic, why is it wrong? Likewise as was said previously, if it bolsters the moral of the people putting their lives in the line for this Republic, again, why is it wrong. The rules for the flag are not law, just rules. All they do is allow nit picky people with nothing better to do, to complain. I am a huge supporter of our Military, LEO, all public servants, and our Republic as a whole, but if we truly have Freedom, there should not be laws governing the Flag. BUT, there needs to be Respect for the representative of the people that have served, and particularly those that gave their lives for this Republic.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

indeed :<)))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *DW…Why do you continually compare people to the Nazi s*
> 
> - moke


I used the Nazi uniform of yesterday compared to the picture of some modern-day police who dress and appear as stormtroopers. It is amazing how society can easily through time sub come to changes.

*Stop Training Police Like They're Joining the Military*
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/06/police-academies-paramilitary/612859/

The issue for me is the thin blue line flag being added to a public police force. There is a code of proper display of our flag and many departments don't allow this on uniforms or patrol cars. This blue flag has been added and approved by who?* IMO it deviates the uniform showing the 'red white and blue" flag the flag that I and many respect and want to be shown. *

*U.S. Flag Code*

https://www.military.com/flag-day/us-flag-code.html

Public service is or should be held to dress code standards. Some are and some not… Another comparison is a few years ago, Home Depot employees were told not to add their "art" to the orange apron. Keep their uniform to the company standards.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Code, is not a law. Zero enforcement. Or penalties.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

There is a division amongst people who like or don't like the thin blue line flag on uniforms or cars, and I don't like it on the uniforms or cars.

*"Some view the thin blue line as a show of police solidarity, others as a concept that creates division between police and the communities they serve" 
*

*The thin blue line: The history behind the controversial police emblem*
https://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/news/public-safety/story/2020-07-06/the-thin-blue-line-the-complex-history-and-thoughts-behind-the-police-emblem


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ok ? tell that to the 700k that have died !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I know several that have been fully vaccinated have died because the vaccine failed to protect them, I had no idea it was even close to 700K.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> i know a few myself,my salesmans grandfather died fully vaxed,but he refused to go on a ventilator.most ive known had heath issues to start with.
> 
> - pottz


Too many variables in each individual situation for vaccination to be an off-on switch. It is a dimmer. Just like the earthquake here with numerous code violations subject to peak ground accelerations that bounced a fire engine 3 feet high, too many unpredictable factors. A chaotic event that is totally unpredictable.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Code, is not a law. Zero enforcement. Or penalties.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*The United States Flag Code* establishes advisory rules for display and care of the national flag of the United States of America. It is Chapter 5 of Title 4 of the United States Code (4 U.S.C. § 5 et seq). This is a U.S. federal law, but *only suggests voluntary customs for handling of the American flag and was never intended to be enforceable.[1] The code uses non-binding language like "should" and "custom" throughout and does not prescribe any penalties for failure to follow the guidelines*

I support the red, white and blue version and this thin blue line flag is one that I don't agree or like it.

Hence there is a divide on this…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *DW…Why do you continually compare people to the Nazi s*
> 
> - moke
> 
> I used the Nazi uniform of yesterday compared to the picture of some modern-day police who dress and appear as stormtroopers. It is amazing how society can easily through time sub come to changes.
> 
> *Stop Training Police Like They're Joining the Military*
> https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/06/police-academies-paramilitary/612859/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The most effective way to correct these situations is to stop provoking victims. They will not call 911. Problems eliminated.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*I came across this 6o minutes video and found it interesting…*

*What's caused America's supply chain crunch?*


----------



## 987Ron

First real layer of fallen leaves, off the yard and to the dump. Mower with a bagger. Will have a few more times before the leaves are all off the trees. Among the leaves in the back 4 tennis balls and one red golf ball.

Cleaned up and it is time to sit, tired old man.


----------



## 987Ron




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - 987Ron


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *I came across this 6o minutes video and found it interesting…*
> 
> *What s caused America s supply chain crunch?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I saw that last night. Local politicians running the ports instead of businessmen is probably 90% of it ;-)


----------



## 987Ron

Looks like the saw blade is on wrong.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> sorry rich but the flag is the symbol of america,fought for died for by many thousands.alterartion is not acceptable imho!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> No Larry, I m sorry to hear that you are among the anti-police group.
> 
> These days, they are doing a nearly impossible job. A symbol of their unity is critical to their morale. You try doing that thankless job and see how far you get.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> no your totally wrong,im not againts the police in any form or shape.im totally with our police force in what they do.i just stand behind out flag and what it stands for.any disrespect for that and im opposed.you wanna cry about your cause fine,find another way to show it.im just, please respect all those that have died defending that symbol.if you cant then i feel sorry for you !
> 
> - pottz


I don't particularly care that police somehow try to link themselves to patriotism by using a version of the flag. Particularly don't care for the flag being used to promote your agenda.

Police provide an extremely valuable service. The defund nonsense is the stupidest thing ever. But we shouldn't act like all of them are perfect angels. There are bad apples in every group, probably a very small percentage when it comes to police.

I don't have any issues with police. But there are some procedures that they use I question the logic and mortality. A good example of this was the debacle in Louisville involving that woman who was shot in her own apartment.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*CWW- +1*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Power tools used in food preparation- *

*Need a sandwich?-*









*or preparing an apple…*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz I will get the booster.

DW no it is not proper display of the flag.

Just got selected for the board of my golf club. ugg. why do I ask for work? Got up at 3 am to prep for the 16 people that had to interview me. Gunny through , I was ready. This could cut into shop time. not smart. March 1 is my start date.

Having a drink. Zoom meeting at 6.

I may not me the smartest guy you know.


----------



## 987Ron

> Just got selected for the board of my golf club. ugg. why do I ask for work? Got up at 3 am to prep for the 16 people that had to interview me. Gunny through , I was ready. This could cut into shop time. not smart. March 1 is my start date.
> 
> Having a drink. Zoom meeting at 6.
> 
> I may not me the smartest guy you know.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Good people tend to give back to the things they love.


----------



## 987Ron

Tonights meal is simple, the recipe has been used in the family for a long time. I call it Oklahoma Chili. Great on a cold day. Warms the soul.

Recipe for more just double or triple etc.
1 lb of lean hamburger or ground beef 
1 onion diced
1 garlic clove crushed or diced
brown the beef with the onion and clove with a little oil as needed
Add
1 can of diced tomatoes
1 can of red beans (not red kidney beans but red beans)
1 bay leaf (optional)
1 can of water or a bit more if needed 
Simmer and add chili powder, Cains brand if you can get it.
black pepper and salt to taste.
Simmer to reduce and let the aroma flow.
Can simmer for hours, just add water as needed.

Eat with real cornbread (no flour) or tortilla chips. 
Indian corn pudding makes a good dessert.

My contribution to the health and enjoyment of all of Gunney's Garage


----------



## 987Ron

> *Power tools used in food preparation- *
> 
> *Need a sandwich?-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *or preparing an apple…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


When slicing bread thin be sure to use a zero clearance insert so as not to loose the slice.


----------



## CWWoodworking

A bandsaw would be a much better choice for bread cutting.


----------



## 987Ron

> A bandsaw would be a much better choice for bread cutting.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


But not near as exciting when getting near the last of the loaf.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> A bandsaw would be a much better choice for bread cutting.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> But not near as exciting when getting near the last of the loaf.
> 
> - 987Ron


Think one of those gripper things would work for thin sliced?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Looks like the saw blade is on wrong.
> 
> - 987Ron


*Japsaw*... cuts on the pull stroke.


> When slicing bread thin be sure to use a zero clearance insert so as not to loose the slice.
> 
> - 987Ron


But don't try a *Sawstop* on your sausages if you're eager to eat…


----------



## corelz125

I rear-ended a car this morning.

So, there we were alongside the road and slowly the other driver got out of his car.

You know how sometimes you just get so stressed that little things seem funny?

Yeah, well I couldn't believe it - he was a dwarf!

He stormed over to my car, looked up at me, and shouted, 'I AM NOT HAPPY!!!'

So, I looked down at him and said, 'Well, then which one are you?'


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Cabinets completed.


----------



## pottz

> I rear-ended a car this morning.
> 
> So, there we were alongside the road and slowly the other driver got out of his car.
> 
> You know how sometimes you just get so stressed that little things seem funny?
> 
> Yeah, well I couldn't believe it - he was a dwarf!
> 
> He stormed over to my car, looked up at me, and shouted, 'I AM NOT HAPPY!!!'
> 
> So, I looked down at him and said, 'Well, then which one are you?'
> 
> - corelz125


well youve been on vaca so ill you get by this time.this wont cut it tomorrow though !


----------



## pottz

> Cabinets completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> </bloclooks
> looks great gunny but how weather proof are they ?


----------



## corelz125

delete


----------



## corelz125

There was a blonde who was sick of all the blonde jokes.

One day, she decided to get a makeover, so she cut and dyed her hair. She went driving down a country road and came across a herd of sheep.

She stopped and called the sheep herder over. "Tell you what. I have a proposition for you," said the woman.

"If I can guess the exact number of sheep in your flock, can I take one home?"

"Sure," said the sheep herder. So, she sat up and looked at the herd for a second and then replied "382".

"Wow!" said the herder.

"That is exactly right. Go ahead and pick out the sheep you want to take home." So the woman went and picked one out and put it in her car.

Then, the herder said, "Okay, now I have a proposition for you".

"What is it?" queried the woman.

"If I can guess the real color of your hair, can I have my dog back?"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - woodbutcherbynight
> </bloclooks>


All oil based paint, and I mean every surface, even the bottom is painted and sealed. The top overhangs the doors by 2 1/2 inches with a drip line across the front. Stuff I keep inside is in plastic containers or can withstand some moisture. Took my time on design, hopefully all that planning pays off. The previous cabinet was 8 feet long, a real land barge and was not designed to keep water OUT. Even so it lasted 21 years.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max I guess that you know about this….

*Can you Carry a Gun While Traveling? Federal Safe Passage and Transport Across State Lines Explained*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max I guess that you know about this….
> 
> *Can you Carry a Gun While Traveling? Federal Safe Passage and Transport Across State Lines Explained*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah, They mentioned the 2 worst states in the video that prevented me from taking a scheutzen rifle and visiting a couple of matches when we toured the east coast; NY and NJ. Traveling through Massachusetts would have been OK. It took a bit of imagination to figure it out. It is on the worst 3 list. We could have circumvented NJ. NY was the roadblock. No state law president. Too many local ordinances.

Power out today for about 8 hours. Just came back a little while ago. That was a real pleasure compared to it being out for 8 to 10 days before they passed a law holding anyone financially liable for damages if they objected to the pruning in front of their property. Only sane law the left-wing whackos here ever passed ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I don't have any issues with police. But there are some procedures that they use I question the logic and mortality. A good example of this was the debacle in Louisville involving that woman who was shot in her own apartment.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


That was definitely a no-win situation! IMO, that guessing about the old boyfriend needed to be verified to issue a search warrant on her apartment.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> There was a blonde who was sick of all the blonde jokes.
> 
> One day, she decided to get a makeover, so she cut and dyed her hair. She went driving down a country road and came across a herd of sheep.
> 
> She stopped and called the sheep herder over. "Tell you what. I have a proposition for you," said the woman.
> 
> "If I can guess the exact number of sheep in your flock, can I take one home?"
> 
> "Sure," said the sheep herder. So, she sat up and looked at the herd for a second and then replied "382".
> 
> "Wow!" said the herder.
> 
> "That is exactly right. Go ahead and pick out the sheep you want to take home." So the woman went and picked one out and put it in her car.
> 
> Then, the herder said, "Okay, now I have a proposition for you".
> 
> "What is it?" queried the woman.
> 
> "If I can guess the real color of your hair, can I have my dog back?"
> 
> - corelz125


+1 ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I don't have any issues with police. But there are some procedures that they use I question the logic and mortality. A good example of this was the debacle in Louisville involving that woman who was shot in her own apartment.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


That was definitely a no-win situation! IMO, that guessing about the old boyfriend needed to be verified to issue a search warrant on her apartment. 


> Cabinets completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Lookin' good. Are those outdoor cabinets?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moring all,

We adopted another dawg. 4 week old, like 2lbs. My dawg likes the new pup so that is good. The new dawg is Sugar, she was a friends mothers dog, that she no longer wanted. We could not let her go. Life just got more complicated. To boot I was selected to the BOD for the Golf course. Probably means less shop time.

Sugar woke me up at 3, both out to pee, I could not get back to sleep.

I start BOD work in March, but I will be working on it now anyway.

I will be in the shop later today, working on the table. I can start the finish, and build the drawers to the Blum Specks - waiting on the sliders.

Got a new "bucket" pouch for pencils and shop stuff - I blame Pottz.

Corlez - you got me on the rear ending joke. The blonde one was good too.

Have a great day


----------



## corelz125

21 years on an outdoor cabinet can't complain at all. If you get over 20 years out of this one you're way ahead of the game.

Don't even think about bringing a gun into NY no matter where you're from. Unless it's illegal and you're a criminal then bring as many as you want. All the gun laws and there's still shootings every day.


----------



## pottz

> There was a blonde who was sick of all the blonde jokes.
> 
> One day, she decided to get a makeover, so she cut and dyed her hair. She went driving down a country road and came across a herd of sheep.
> 
> She stopped and called the sheep herder over. "Tell you what. I have a proposition for you," said the woman.
> 
> "If I can guess the exact number of sheep in your flock, can I take one home?"
> 
> "Sure," said the sheep herder. So, she sat up and looked at the herd for a second and then replied "382".
> 
> "Wow!" said the herder.
> 
> "That is exactly right. Go ahead and pick out the sheep you want to take home." So the woman went and picked one out and put it in her car.
> 
> Then, the herder said, "Okay, now I have a proposition for you".
> 
> "What is it?" queried the woman.
> 
> "If I can guess the real color of your hair, can I have my dog back?"
> 
> - corelz125


thats better.


----------



## pottz

> Moring all,
> 
> We adopted another dawg. 4 week old, like 2lbs. My dawg likes the new pup so that is good. The new dawg is Sugar, she was a friends mothers dog, that she no longer wanted. We could not let her go. Life just got more complicated. To boot I was selected to the BOD for the Golf course. Probably means less shop time.
> 
> Sugar woke me up at 3, both out to pee, I could not get back to sleep.
> 
> I start BOD work in March, but I will be working on it now anyway.
> 
> I will be in the shop later today, working on the table. I can start the finish, and build the drawers to the Blum Specks - waiting on the sliders.
> 
> Got a new "bucket" pouch for pencils and shop stuff - I blame Pottz.
> 
> Corlez - you got me on the rear ending joke. The blonde one was good too.
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> - Peteybadboy


got mine yesterday hope it works out,sorry petey.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..

The bad thing about all that "Gloom & Doom" narratives…people tend to tune them out after a while…Start saying something about "Chicken Little & the Falling Sky Syndrome". A constant whine gets ignored if it goes on too long, too much focus on a single issue…as others have, to them, more important issues to worry over.

If, in preaching to the same Choir everyday with the same message, and nothing happens..either the message needs changed, or a different Choir is needed….perhaps run for the Office that will do the most good, and replace the one that can't. Then one can become the solution to the "Problem", instead of just another victim.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. coffee and not doing much till later. Still achy from the leaf pickup yesterday.

Petey: 4 week old puppy? Really young, you may be up feeding it a lot. Bottle with a nipple? Plaudits for doing it. My kind of person.

Gunny: Cabinets really look great. If one goes missing it is on my back patio replacing an old plastic thing from Lowe's. Nice work.

Later


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron Sugar is eating dry food. Got to take her out hourly.

She has a ton of energy. Wants to jump on my boy and play all the time. He can only take so much.

I have the entire afternoon with both dogs. Wondering how I can work in the shop. Wife gave me a peanut butter thig to fill to keep her busy. going to give that a try while I mill and size some drawer fronts. Sneak out prep for finish.


----------



## pottz

> Ron Sugar is eating dry food. Got to take her out hourly.
> 
> She has a ton of energy. Wants to jump on my boy and play all the time. He can only take so much.
> 
> I have the entire afternoon with both dogs. Wondering how I can work in the shop. Wife gave me a peanut butter thig to fill to keep her busy. going to give that a try while I mill and size some drawer fronts. Sneak out prep for finish.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


what kind of dog,maybe you said and i missed it ? try a beagle they wanna play all the time and be with you or on you.


----------



## moke

Gunny-Very nice looking cabinets! And love the Choc cake joke! I am an addict for Choc cake

Petey, when Sophie was a puppy, I had a metal "playpen" I got on amazon. I worked well, except when she began to bark and whine…..

Corelz- both god jokes as usual!

Well, have to get to work, in the upper fifties her today. I'm going to put on my thong and rake the leaves….


----------



## pottz

> Gunny-Very nice looking cabinets! And love the Choc cake joke! I am an addict for Choc cake
> 
> Petey, when Sophie was a puppy, I had a metal "playpen" I got on amazon. I worked well, except when she began to bark and whine…..
> 
> Corelz- both god jokes as usual!
> 
> Well, have to get to work, in the upper fifties her today. I m going to put on my thong and rake the leaves….
> 
> - moke


can we get a pick of you in that thong mike ? ive seen the duck in some pretty crazy outfits just wanna see if you can top it. ;-)


----------



## 987Ron

Duke and I back from the pond and a retrieve from the water, him not me. Both wet. Need one of Mike's thong things, when Duke goes pond retrieving all get a bit wet. 75, sunny a good day for dog and a pond. Gladdens the heart watching him swim and retrieve.


----------



## bandit571

When you want to reach out and touch something…and the Drill Brace won't reach that far….we have ways..









Can hold just about any type of bit…









These, or just modern twist drills..









And even hex shanks…like a VIX Bit…


----------



## moke

Done with yard work. Health Dept stopped by and made me put on more clothes….was kind of cold too! Only in Iowa would you see somebody doing yard work in a Parka and Thong…...What is it Jeff Foxworthy says…you might be be a *********************************** if…..


----------



## pottz

> Done with yard work. Health Dept stopped by and made me put on more clothes….was kind of cold too! Only in Iowa would you see somebody doing yard work in a Parka and Thong…...What is it Jeff Foxworthy says…you might be be a *********************************** if…..
> 
> - moke


not a problem as long as ya got the legs for it mike !


----------



## 987Ron

My friend Mike was talking about how well behaved his dog is. He said, " Why, I could set a steak down on the coffee table and leave the room and she would not even touch it".

I said, " Come on , Mike. Even I know you're a better cook than that".


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> My friend Mike was talking about how well behaved his dog is. He said, " Why, I could set a steak down on the coffee table and leave the room and she would not even touch it".
> 
> I said, " Come on , Mike. Even I know you re a better cook than that".
> 
> - 987Ron


i did this with my dog and she stayed right where she was when i left the room so she got a GR8 treat that night :<)))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My friend Mike was talking about how well behaved his dog is. He said, " Why, I could set a steak down on the coffee table and leave the room and she would not even touch it".
> 
> I said, " Come on , Mike. Even I know you re a better cook than that".
> 
> - 987Ron


I'm sure he is too ;-)))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Done with yard work. Health Dept stopped by and made me put on more clothes….was kind of cold too! Only in Iowa would you see somebody doing yard work in a Parka and Thong…...What is it Jeff Foxworthy says…you might be be a *********************************** if…..
> 
> - moke


That definitely sounds like a *********************************** outfit ;-))


----------



## pottz

> My friend Mike was talking about how well behaved his dog is. He said, " Why, I could set a steak down on the coffee table and leave the room and she would not even touch it".
> 
> I said, " Come on , Mike. Even I know you re a better cook than that".
> 
> - 987Ron


good one ron.


----------



## pottz

> My friend Mike was talking about how well behaved his dog is. He said, " Why, I could set a steak down on the coffee table and leave the room and she would not even touch it".
> 
> I said, " Come on , Mike. Even I know you re a better cook than that".
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> i did this with my dog and she stayed right where she was when i left the room so she got a GR8 treat that night :<)))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


that would never work with the beagle,their total pigs.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* Someone has to be on the BOD ;-) I have usually found no more than about 3 or 4 members do the bulk of the work. I did it for various organizations for about 40 years. The last there were safety issues. I looked up liability in state law. It said every member of the BOD is jointly and severally liable for the stupidest thing the stupidest BOD member can do ;-(( Most believe the officers' immunity protects them. It only protects them for the member's lawsuits, not the public. I'm totally opposed to putting the public at risk. After I resigned they took it seriously.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Petey* Someone has to be on the BOD ;-) I have usually found no more than about 3 or 4 members do the bulk of the work. I did it for various organizations for about 40 years. The last there were safety issues. I looked up liability in state law. It said every member of the BOD is jointly and severally liable for the stupidest thing the stupidest BOD member can do ;-(( Most believe the officers immunity protects them. It only protects them for the member s lawsuits, not the public. I m totally opposed to putting the public at risk. After I resigned they took it seriously.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Make sure that you have large insurance in the event that you get sued… *


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Quick storage box for this tool. Tomorrow it goes to Mother's shop. Oddly Dad did not have one.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Quick storage box for this tool. Tomorrow it goes to Mother s shop. Oddly Dad did not have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


One of my favorite tools. I bought one recently for one specific function, but find myself reaching for it all the time. Nice box


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> One of my favorite tools. I bought one recently for one specific function, but find myself reaching for it all the time. Nice box
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Thanks, a great tool with many applications. Especially in hard to reach areas.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Petey* Someone has to be on the BOD ;-) I have usually found no more than about 3 or 4 members do the bulk of the work. I did it for various organizations for about 40 years. The last there were safety issues. I looked up liability in state law. It said every member of the BOD is jointly and severally liable for the stupidest thing the stupidest BOD member can do ;-(( Most believe the officers immunity protects them. It only protects them for the member s lawsuits, not the public. I m totally opposed to putting the public at risk. After I resigned they took it seriously.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *Make sure that you have large insurance in the event that you get sued… *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The reason I quit was more dangerous than golf. I believed it to be criminal neglience.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Quick storage box for this tool. Tomorrow it goes to Mother s shop. Oddly Dad did not have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That is one of my favorites too ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Don t even think about bringing a gun into NY no matter where you re from. Unless it s illegal and you re a criminal then bring as many as you want. All the gun laws and there s still shootings every day.
> - corelz125


During Slick Willie's administration, the Justice Department implemented what was known as the Philadelphia Project in the northeast. Existing gun laws were aggressively enforced and it had a dramatic effect on criminal activity. The project was deemed to be too expensive to expand enforcement nationwide. Gun control is one of about half a dozen issues that both sides use to drive their supporters to the polls. It was abandoned in favor of campaigning for new restrictions on those who voluntarily obey the law.

NJ is insane. A retired teacher was pulled over for a tail light of some minor issue. The officer asked if he had any firearms and he said no. I have an antique flintlock pistol I just bought. He was a collector. Muzzleloaders and any antique that production ammo is not currently available are not firearms under federal law. The retired teacher was charged with illegal possession. If convicted he would lose his state pension. https://www.foxnews.com/us/flintlock-from-1700s-could-land-elderly-nj-man-in-prison

One of the violations that are very seldom if ever prosecuted is lying on AFT Form 4473, the form required to transfer firearms. That is supposed to be a felony. Prosecuting criminals stopping criminal activity would stop the excuse to make more restrictions on law-abiding citizens.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*bandit* Your comment motivated me to write a little history. In the 2017 election, our chity mayor had a contentious campaign with a city council member. The mayor used illegal information from the council member's personnel file to berate her. The chity director that divulged that info to the mayor announced he was moving to a new employer that summer. No criminal charges were made public and the civil suit was dismissed by our activist court system.

I considered running for chity council. A single voice calling for safety standards enforcement will not have an impact in a chity with an ordinance saying code enforcement will be minimum standards. The staff is incapable of identifying minimum standards as evidenced by a 6-foot tall masonry wall without any footing or embedded foundation. They admit they do not have any hazardous atmosphere experience and vaguely recall propane is heavier than air by their own admission. Our nephew who is a county sheriff has studied state labor laws extensively. He said nothing can be done about a public employee who is lazy or incompetent. I have witnessed that with chity and county inspectors and always wondered why they did not get someone capable of doing the job. The fire chief supports the mayor who is on the department's board of governance saying the propane risks are minimal. If he wants to keep his 200K/year job, he needs to support her wicked myopic financial focus policy luring development. The fire marshal told me they just pull the numbers in fire code clearances out of a hat. She was not capable of understanding why the codes are written or the research that goes into their development. How can she understand her job enough to do it?! ;-((

State law requires the building department's code enforcement service to be provided. If the incompetent employees cannot be replaced under state labor law, the only option is to close the department and subcontract with a capable organization. The odds of accomplishing that are somewhere between 0 and none. Enforcing safety standards is more expensive than ignoring them.

The state emergency management office told me there is nothing they can do to help this situation. They advised me to warn first responders who may be put at higher risk and raise public awareness to promote safety improvements. After annexation, our first responders are our old fire station a mile away under mutual aid rather than the chity's system. They thanked me for the warning and put a dispatch alert on the address to warn the personnel en route.

The mayor ran unopposed this year. I considered running but there were too many limitations. Local office statements are limited to 150 words in the voter's pamphlet. Hardly enough space to present a case to correct all the incompetence, lying, fraud, and corruption I have witnessed. The local newspapers are biased. One editor read the engineer's evaluation on the wall as positive ignoring the fact it did not meet wind load or seismic standards. The other printed an introduction of their favored chity council candidate 3 weeks before the election. They printed the other candidate's introduction the day before the election.

With the covid restrictions, I knew there would be no pubic or debate events this year. The media has shown no interest without destruction or bodies to report. Only 40% of people consider safety issues as a concern. No more than 14% will make any significant preparations to be safe. The issues are of no concern to a majority. The neighbors who are concerned about the propane violations do not feel comfortable standing up to the bullies. They expected me to get it corrected. Bottom-line: it was not worth the $1,600 filing fee to accomplish nothing. Hopefully, the state attorney general's consumer protection case ignored by the mayor will lead to a fraud investigation. Our US representative's office could not get them to proceed last year. Next year, the county prosecuting attorney who supports misdemeanor law enforcement will take office. The mayor's and council's violations of state law and their oaths of office are gross misdemeanors and if those violations destroy property, injure, or kill, they become felonies if I understand state law correctly. There are much better options than running for an office and, if elected, arguing with idiots who believe they are smarter than the millions of knowledgeable people who developed the codes over the last century.

These are not political issues, they are criminal issues.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Dawgs got me up at 3:30 so picked up 30 min. Progress.

Tried to sleep on the couch, dawgs piled on. Think I nodded. Wife won't like that , do dogs on the couch.

Now in my chair, both dawgs on me. Little one is on my foot about to fall off. Foot getting tired.

Pottz both dawgs are Shiatzu Multees (spelling) type mix

I did get to unclamp the table, and pull a board and plane it. Need to make drawer fronts and the boxes, start the finish. If the wife is home I can spend time in the shop. The new filter on my dust collector needs to have compressed air blow through it in order to get the suction back to high levels. That didn't take long to clog.

Topa you are correct. 9 board members, I would say 5 will work hard, 3 have their own agenda, one clueless or some mix like that. (several have a political agenda)

Gunny - first time I saw the "sonocrafter" oscillating multi tool - I went out and bought it. Amazing tool.

DW - I will check on insurance. Thanks

Moke 63 degrees now going into mid the 80's today.

Cardio Doc follow up today. Whish me luck. I feel ok


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good morning all. Here is one I found this morning…*

*Our Favorite Boxed and Canned Wines*
https://www.nytimes.com/wirecutter/reviews/our-favorite-boxed-and-canned-wines/


----------



## corelz125

Gay pride cans?


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up with coffee and a quick shop trip, glued two ends to the middle of a bandsaw box. Nothing special.

Wife is off to the vet with the old Lab (13). Was active this am, now some rectal bleeding not good sign. Waiting.

Duke and i on the porch with a bit of coffee. Quiet. 65 sunny clear skies. 77 later.

*Petey:* Son the professor has personal liability insurance. Adds it to his home owners policy. Says it is inexpensive. 
Thankfully he has never had to use it. Peace of mind thing if nothing else.

later


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gay pride cans?
> 
> - corelz125


I suggest that you refer this to Pottz or Duck


----------



## 987Ron

Old Lab diagnosis: Infected anal glands. Better than some internal problem.

Near us they were taking down an old barnlike shed. Got a couple of boards. Only two in the entire pile that was at all usable. Not sure what I will do with it yet. Sign??? No bugs or bore holes evident, but isolated storing for now. Looks like old pine.


----------



## splintergroup

I envy all you who have trash/yard waste services! I live in a rural area and no such joy, I haul the trash to the transfer station and the yard waste is mine to deal with. At least I get the privilege of paying the county at the station.

Fortunately in this "arid" area, no lawn to mow, just 1+ acres of salt bush to backhoe out of the ground and Cochea weeds to pile up and burn.

Just starting to get temps dipping below freezing but the days are hanging onto the low 70's with no winds so pleasant all around 8^)
The cottonwood leaves have almost all fallen but still a bit too soft to mulch-vacuum up. I like them to be crispy/crunchy so the vac chops them up into dust.

All my DC bin dumps go into the compost box. Nothing here will self compost until I stir in a few bags of the mulched leaves to fire it off. Always amazed at how hot that mix gets.

Spread it under the fruit trees to help with next years growth of weeds and salt brush, yeehaw!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron correction my new dawg is 2 1/2 months old.


----------



## pottz

> Gay pride cans?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I suggest that you refer this to Pottz or Duck
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i see bandit has his own wine.this looks like the ducks area of expertise,he only drinks cheap box wine.


----------



## pottz

> Morning all, up with coffee and a quick shop trip, glued two ends to the middle of a bandsaw box. Nothing special.
> 
> Wife is off to the vet with the old Lab (13). Was active this am, now some rectal bleeding not good sign. Waiting.
> 
> Duke and i on the porch with a bit of coffee. Quiet. 65 sunny clear skies. 77 later.
> 
> *Petey:* Son the professor has personal liability insurance. Adds it to his home owners policy. Says it is inexpensive.
> Thankfully he has never had to use it. Peace of mind thing if nothing else.
> 
> later
> 
> - 987Ron


ive got a million dollar umbrella policy for liability on my home ownners insurance. yeah it's pretty cheap,most agents wont even mention or offer it.wife worked in insurance for many years and knew about it. not sure how it would work for a BOD that was negligent of fiduciary duties though.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* SWMBO told me they now have vodka in the flavors of fries and curly fries. Good for the patio? Spice up the bbqs ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all, up with coffee and a quick shop trip, glued two ends to the middle of a bandsaw box. Nothing special.
> 
> Wife is off to the vet with the old Lab (13). Was active this am, now some rectal bleeding not good sign. Waiting.
> 
> Duke and i on the porch with a bit of coffee. Quiet. 65 sunny clear skies. 77 later.
> 
> *Petey:* Son the professor has personal liability insurance. Adds it to his home owners policy. Says it is inexpensive.
> Thankfully he has never had to use it. Peace of mind thing if nothing else.
> 
> later
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> ive got a million dollar umbrella policy for liability on my home ownners insurance. yeah it s pretty cheap,most agents wont even mention or offer it.wife worked in insurance for many years and knew about it. not sure how it would work for a BOD that was negligent of fiduciary duties though.
> 
> - pottz


We do too for eons. Su[ppose I had better check the status ;-)


----------



## splintergroup

My financial adviser strongly told me to get an umbrella policy. Just one car wreck where the other party sues can wipe out your entire savings. Given the current justice climate, even if you are the victim, doesn't mean you can't be wrecked.


----------



## pottz

> *DW* SWMBO told me they now have vodka in the flavors of fries and curly fries. Good for the patio? Spice up the bbqs ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


you name a flavor and there is probably a vodka.

ps-i just looked it up,it's made by rb's sandwich shops.


----------



## pottz

> My financial adviser strongly told me to get an umbrella policy. Just one car wreck where the other party sues can wipe out your entire savings. Given the current justice climate, even if you are the victim, doesn t mean you can t be wrecked.
> 
> - splintergroup


yeah sadly no one takes responsibility anymore,even if it's their fault you can still get sued.


----------



## 987Ron

Beautiful day out. Dawg and I may go sit on the patio. Shop time tomorrow, be lazy today.

Some things seem to taste better with the traditional packaging. Bier and wine in bottles. I'll leave the canned and boxed to others. For now a big glass glass with ice tea.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *DW* SWMBO told me they now have vodka in the flavors of fries and curly fries. Good for the patio? Spice up the bbqs ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> you name a flavor and there is probably a vodka.
> 
> ps-i just looked it up,it s made by rb s sandwich shops.
> 
> - pottz


Migraines put me way too far behind the times! ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A friend told me she saw 2 guys at opposite crosswalks kitty-corner across an intersection. She knew they are up to no good when they did not cross with the walk signal. As the light turned green they both stepped off into traffic. They are doing insurance fraud with minimal injury just as the car starts moving. The guy kitty-corner was successful ;-( She did not move as the light turned green for her. Her guy was disappointed ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This wreck is amazing! https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/woman-miraculously-survives-with-minor-injuries-after-car-crushed-by-semi-on-i-5/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Lunchtime updates-

Ron- it sounds that if the vet news was better than worse. I hope so.

As for beverages water or Coors long necks for me.

Bell has rung and he they come later….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> This wreck is amazing! https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/woman-miraculously-survives-with-minor-injuries-after-car-crushed-by-semi-on-i-5/
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


She will never forget it…


----------



## bandit571

Age old remedy for leg cramps….Tonic & Gin….have already had the banana today…Guinness Baltimore Blondes for later….


----------



## pottz

> This wreck is amazing! https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/woman-miraculously-survives-with-minor-injuries-after-car-crushed-by-semi-on-i-5/
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


that is a miracle.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This wreck is amazing! https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/woman-miraculously-survives-with-minor-injuries-after-car-crushed-by-semi-on-i-5/
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> that is a miracle.
> 
> - pottz


It is a miracle ;-) She must be a cat hybrid of some kind. 8 lives left?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Our insurance commissioner made a short video explaining the difference between Medicare and Advantage if anyone is interested. Short and to the point.


----------



## pottz

> Our insurance commissioner made a short video explaining the difference between Medicare and Advantage if anyone is interested. Short and to the point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i in 4 years when i kiss this life goodbye bob.cant wait for retirement,only bitch is ill be 4 years closer to death-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We used to have Group Health Cooperative here. Members called it Group Death ;-( No appointments, stand in line all day to see a dr. Kaiser Permanente took it over. I have no idea if it is any better. I have been told Medicare Advantage is the same. Advantage to the insurance company ;-(( The plan we have is no longer available, F or something like that. We can keep it until we change to a lesser plan. One of SWMBO's friends complains about hers not paying for anything. I believe she has Advantage. U been warned ;-(


----------



## pottz

> We used to have Group Health Cooperative here. Members called it Group Death ;-( No appointments, stand in line all day to see a dr. Kaiser Permanente took it over. I have no idea if it is any better. I have been told Medicare Advantage is the same. Advantage to the insurance company ;-(( The plan we have is no longer available, F or something like that. We can keep it until we change to a lesser plan. One of SWMBO s friends complains about hers not paying for anything. I believe she has Advantage. U been warned ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


good to know bob.kaiser is probably one of the worst here my son had a throat issue,went to kaiser and they did basically nothing.got worse he goes back and they say it will get better.finaly a few days later he's so bad he cant even talk anymore so we take him to the emergency.doc looks at his throat and asks,did they take a look.he said no just a swab.she shook her head and said he had a major infection that swelled his throat and he could have choked to death in his sleep had he not come in and got treated.my co workers sister in law died from cancer on her leg that they kept telling it will heal eventually,dont worry about it.6 months later she was dead.kaiser is the last med ill ever use.


----------



## corelz125

DW those cans are the gay pride colors.


> *Good morning all. Here is one I found this morning…*
> 
> *Our Favorite Boxed and Canned Wines*
> https://www.nytimes.com/wirecutter/reviews/our-favorite-boxed-and-canned-wines/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz-* thanks for sharing and you guys will be in my prayers. This is the second story like this that I heard today.

IMO- looking for answers? try the Bible? Your family and friends? Medical doctors or the government? When situations happen to us we deal with them whether we are given a choice or not…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW those cans are the gay pride colors.
> 
> *Good morning all. Here is one I found this morning…*
> 
> *Our Favorite Boxed and Canned Wines*
> https://www.nytimes.com/wirecutter/reviews/our-favorite-boxed-and-canned-wines/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> - corelz125


COLORS of my choice my friend is the red, white, and blue flag, and not a gay pride or thin blue line flag

I do not support when a product goes political and as a supporter of choices… Should they ever wrap a social media on a Coors light, longneck… I would not purchase it anymore…



> -
> *As for beverages water or Coors long necks for me. *
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Ps this is a Duck challenge to photoshop it…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- You have been home from Grenada and we haven't heard any vacation stories. Just a balcony shot-


----------



## pottz

> DW those cans are the gay pride colors.
> 
> *Good morning all. Here is one I found this morning…*
> 
> *Our Favorite Boxed and Canned Wines*
> https://www.nytimes.com/wirecutter/reviews/our-favorite-boxed-and-canned-wines/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - corelz125


you callin me gay because i might drink wine from a rainbow can ?


----------



## pottz

> DW those cans are the gay pride colors.
> 
> *Good morning all. Here is one I found this morning…*
> 
> *Our Favorite Boxed and Canned Wines*
> https://www.nytimes.com/wirecutter/reviews/our-favorite-boxed-and-canned-wines/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> COLORS of my choice my friend is the red, white, and blue flag, and not a gay pride or thin blue line flag
> 
> I do not support when a product goes political and as a supporter of choices… Should they ever wrap a social media on a Coors light, longneck… I would not purchase it anymore…
> 
> -
> *As for beverages water or Coors long necks for me. *
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Ps this is a Duck challenge to photoshop it…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DUCKIE !!!!! time to chime in you freakin wino !!!!!


----------



## pottz

hey a new swap was just announced today for turners,check it out and if you turn,doesn't have to be on a lathe even,sign up.this swap will end in mid march so plenty of time.im about 95% sure ill be in it.my first swap was a ton of fun,well the free beer didn't hurt-lol.


----------



## corelz125

It was a short trip got down thurs afternoon left Sunday afternoon. Didn't do much. There's a lot of covid regulations down there. Took 4 covid tests in 5 days to get there then get home.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy day at Mothers shop.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good night all, for some of us have to get up in the AM. Ron any update on your pooch would be appreciated…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It was a short trip got down thurs afternoon left Sunday afternoon. Didn t do much. There s a lot of covid regulations down there. Took 4 covid tests in 5 days to get there then get home.
> 
> - corelz125


Did you have time to get a sunburn? ;-)


----------



## pottz

hey a new swap was just announced today for turners,check it out and if you turn,doesn't have to be on a lathe even,sign up.this swap will end in mid march so plenty of time.im about 95% sure ill be in it.my first swap was a ton of fun,well the free beer didn't hurt-lol.


> It was a short trip got down thurs afternoon left Sunday afternoon. Didn t do much. There s a lot of covid regulations down there. Took 4 covid tests in 5 days to get there then get home.
> 
> - corelz125


man i wouldn't have even done it for that.the wife wont even travel right now,im in no hurry either.it's just not fun right now.


----------



## pottz

> Good night all, for some of us have to get up in the AM. Ron any update on your pooch would be appreciated…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


what time you get up gramps ?im up at 4am during the week,at work before 6am.


----------



## pottz

> It was a short trip got down thurs afternoon left Sunday afternoon. Didn t do much. There s a lot of covid regulations down there. Took 4 covid tests in 5 days to get there then get home.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Did you have time to get a sunburn? ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i dont think he even had time to get drunk,at least once-lol !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> It was a short trip got down thurs afternoon left Sunday afternoon. Didn t do much. There s a lot of covid regulations down there. Took 4 covid tests in 5 days to get there then get home.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Did you have time to get a sunburn? ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Darn, you Top Max… I have gotta go to the perch but I sure would like more vacation stories that are similar to his risque jokes…


----------



## 987Ron

> . Ron any update on your pooch would be appreciated…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Shaved rear end, looks like one of those Baboons. Pain pills and antibiotics. Meds doing their job. So far all seems on the mend. Day or two will tell. She is alert and acting normal. Thanks for the query.


----------



## 987Ron

Time for bed. Tomorrow awaits. Nite all.


----------



## corelz125

Drinking and sunburn had no covid regulations.


----------



## pottz

> Drinking and sunburn had no covid regulations.
> 
> - corelz125


ok thats better ! i mean if you cant get a sunburn or get drunk what the hell is the point ?
ps-hell im 5 miles from manhattan beach,i can do that for free-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Good night all, for some of us have to get up in the AM. Ron any update on your pooch would be appreciated…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> what time you get up gramps ?im up at 4am during the week,at work before 6am.
> 
> - pottz


Gramps (72 yrs/old) rises at 5- 5:30- first bell at 7:15 I sleep good but it is those night pee calls…


----------



## pottz

> Good night all, for some of us have to get up in the AM. Ron any update on your pooch would be appreciated…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> what time you get up gramps ?im up at 4am during the week,at work before 6am.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Gramps (72 yrs/old) rises at 5- 5:30- first bell at 7:15 I sleep good but it is those night pee calls…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


not bad but i can go all night without takin a pee bud.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> DW those cans are the gay pride colors.
> 
> *Good morning all. Here is one I found this morning…*
> 
> *Our Favorite Boxed and Canned Wines*
> https://www.nytimes.com/wirecutter/reviews/our-favorite-boxed-and-canned-wines/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> COLORS of my choice my friend is the red, white, and blue flag, and not a gay pride or thin blue line flag
> 
> I do not support when a product goes political and as a supporter of choices… Should they ever wrap a social media on a Coors light, longneck… I would not purchase it anymore…
> 
> -
> *As for beverages water or Coors long necks for me. *
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Ps this is a Duck challenge to photoshop it…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> DUCKIE !!!!! time to chime in you freakin wino !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


I keep promising myself to *"sabbaticalise"*... however, like *Cotl* I get sucked in to my better internal satanic advices.









*Canned wines* are for orchestrated whingers…

I'm not rich enough to change my *brado-vino* or I'd have to buy Bos*¢*h rather than Fe*$*tool… which is nealy as sacriligeous as those tee-totallers that refused to drink *JC*'s water to wine party trick.

*DW*, I do not photo shop.. wouldn't know how to… all my pictures are genuine, taken with my camera, *the right bloody way up*!

This world is for congenial co-habitation and I try not to discriminate… however, when ******************** is thrown in my face I react… I'll march a *LGBTQ spreader* off my porch at the pointy end of a shotgun (if I could own one), much like the *Pope* when he preaches to me on Sundays when I need to recover from my cheap vino… *Jehovah Witnesses* have learn the meaning of *DUCK*... I have their ********************** all over my front footpath!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> good to know bob.kaiser is probably one of the worst here my son had a throat issue,went to kaiser and they did basically nothing.got worse he goes back and they say it will get better.finaly a few days later he s so bad he cant even talk anymore so we take him to the emergency.doc looks at his throat and asks,did they take a look.he said no just a swab.she shook her head and said he had a major infection that swelled his throat and he could have choked to death in his sleep had he not come in and got treated.my co workers sister in law died from cancer on her leg that they kept telling it will heal eventually,dont worry about it.6 months later she was dead.kaiser is the last med ill ever use.
> 
> - pottz


I suspected they might be. Sounds like Group Death expansion ;-))

Your son reminds me of someone I know. Fogging memory doesn't remember who or the details. Too long ago. They were in marginal care and went to ER or someone else. They were told they just made it in the nick of time. They were within 24 hours of death ;-((

When we moved here SWMBO caught pneumonia. We didn't know any better so we allowed the doc to put her in Auburn General Hospital. When I got home from work on the 2nd day +/-, I called her room and a man answered the phone. I asked if SWMBO was in bed with him. He said no, he was all alone ;-)) I called back the receptionist to find her. They told me she had gone home. I told them she is not here! They said a friend must have picked her up. I called the few who were available to do that during the workday and nobody had. I called back to tell them they need to find her! A couple-three hours later they called and gave me her new room number. ;-))

I was on a service call here in town and the guy had a crippled leg. He told me he was in Auburn General ER. He was unconscious from an accident; motorcycle I think. The ER doc was going to amputate his leg. An intern was trying to convince the ER doc to transfer him to Harborview. He finally gave in and did it. They saved his leg. They are one of the top trauma centers on the west coast.

When our daughter had a brain aneurism she went to Harborview. 1/3 of them do not make it to the hospital. Another 1/3 do not make it out. The last 1/3 normally have varying degrees of disabilities. She came out with a few fliers in her vision and a little tired if she works 3 12.5 hour shifts in a row. Anywhere else and she would have had some damaged and disabilities. The kicker was her co-pay on her health insurance where she worked was $100. If it had happened 2 months later after the hospital was sold to the Catholic Health care system, her co-pay would have been $100,000! Or more ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Good night all, for some of us have to get up in the AM. Ron any update on your pooch would be appreciated…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> what time you get up gramps ?im up at 4am during the week,at work before 6am.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Gramps (72 yrs/old) rises at 5- 5:30- first bell at 7:15 I sleep good but it is those night pee calls…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> not bad but i can go all night without takin a pee bud.
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

ahhhhh the lord duck has spoken and risen from the vino fueled hell from he lives and preaches.all hail our lord and savior…..DUCKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (on my knees in deep admoration)


----------



## pottz

> good to know bob.kaiser is probably one of the worst here my son had a throat issue,went to kaiser and they did basically nothing.got worse he goes back and they say it will get better.finaly a few days later he s so bad he cant even talk anymore so we take him to the emergency.doc looks at his throat and asks,did they take a look.he said no just a swab.she shook her head and said he had a major infection that swelled his throat and he could have choked to death in his sleep had he not come in and got treated.my co workers sister in law died from cancer on her leg that they kept telling it will heal eventually,dont worry about it.6 months later she was dead.kaiser is the last med ill ever use.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I suspected they might be. Sounds like Group Death expansion ;-))
> 
> Your son reminds me of someone I know. Fogging memory doesn't remember who or the details. Too long ago. They were in marginal care and went to ER or someone else. They were told they just made it in the nick of time. They were within 24 hours of death ;-((
> 
> When we moved here SWMBO caught pneumonia. We didn't know any better so we allowed the doc to put her in Auburn General Hospital. When I got home from work on the 2nd day +/-, I called her room and a man answered the phone. I asked if SWMBO was in bed with him. He said no, he was all alone ;-)) I called back the receptionist to find her. They told me she had gone home. I told them she is not here! They said a friend must have picked her up. I called the few who were available to do that during the workday and nobody had. I called back to tell them they need to find her! A couple-three hours later they called and gave me her new room number. ;-))
> 
> I was on a service call here in town and the guy had a crippled leg. He told me he was in Auburn General ER. He was unconscious from an accident; motorcycle I think. The ER doc was going to amputate his leg. An intern was trying to convince the ER doc to transfer him to Harborview. He finally gave in and did it. They saved his leg. They are one of the top trauma centers on the west coast.
> 
> When our daughter had a brain aneurism she went to Harborview. 1/3 of them do not make it to the hospital. Another 1/3 do not make it out. The last 1/3 normally have varying degrees of disabilities. She came out with a few fliers in her vision and a little tired if she works 3 12.5 hour shifts in a row. Anywhere else and she would have had some damaged and disabilities. The kicker was her co-pay on her health insurance where she worked was $100. If it had happened 2 months later after the hospital was sold to the Catholic Health care system, her co-pay would have been $100,000! Or more ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah it's [email protected]#kin sad bob.we couldn't even believe the doctor didn't even look at my sons throat.nor could the em doctor!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Drinking and sunburn had no covid regulations.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ok thats better ! i mean if you cant get a sunburn or get drunk what the hell is the point ?
> ps-hell im 5 miles from manhattan beach,i can do that for free-lol.
> 
> - pottz


*corelz125* Surprise, surprise, surprise! That must be the only things they missed ;-))

*pottz* U have a manhattan in LA?


----------



## pottz

> Drinking and sunburn had no covid regulations.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ok thats better ! i mean if you cant get a sunburn or get drunk what the hell is the point ?
> ps-hell im 5 miles from manhattan beach,i can do that for free-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *corelz125* Surprise, surprise, surprise! That must be the only things they missed ;-))
> 
> *pottz* U have a manhattan in LA?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah manhattan beach bob,google it,homes go for over 2 mil at the least.and thats a tear down.dont care how much money i had,last place id ever live.poor value for the money.only those with more money than brains pay to live there!!!!


----------



## pottz

well im out jock straps,tomorrow waits.peace boys.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Drinking and sunburn had no covid regulations.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ok thats better ! i mean if you cant get a sunburn or get drunk what the hell is the point ?
> ps-hell im 5 miles from manhattan beach,i can do that for free-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *corelz125* Surprise, surprise, surprise! That must be the only things they missed ;-))
> 
> *pottz* U have a manhattan in LA?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> yeah manhattan beach bob,google it,homes go for over 2 mil at the least.and thats a tear down.dont care how much money i had,last place id ever live.poor value for the money.only those with more money than brains pay to live there!!!!
> 
> - pottz


I'd pay 2 mil if I had it and the surf was good. My life long goal has been to be a stoner/surfing beach bum.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> yeah it s [email protected]#kin sad bob.we couldn t even believe the doctor didn t even look at my sons throat.nor could the em doctor!
> 
> - pottz


The master of malpractice obviously never read anything about Topamax the salesmen didn't say. I'm lucky that idiot didn't kill me. Took 3.5 years to recover my ability to type these words coherently. My family convinced me I'd better take myself off.

The Topamax expert that was supposed to fix me said he testified as an expert witness in many cases. He diagnosed me as mentally ill my whole life and did not follow his professional ethics, wait 2 weeks after the patient is off all meds to make a diagnosis. I wonder if he did more damage in court or in his office?

Attorneys advised me you are getting better, get on with your life. Retainer for medical malpractice is $400,000. No guarantees and they may not award legal fees if you win. No doctor in this state will admit to the side effect that was diagnosed by the Germans a decade before he did it to me. They have to bring in expert witnesses from out of state.

I took both to small claims court. The master of malpractice was sweating blood in the courtroom. I did not win, but I'll bet that idiot read the labels after that saving others from his Topamax Disaster practice. I called the second asking him to correct the diagnosis in my medical record. He said he could not do that for "professional reasons!" I took him to small claims court too. Stammering around making excuses for the judge he admitted under oath the problem was a side effect of Topamax. Again, I lost the case but got what I went after ;-))

This medical record thing happened to a friend who was a US Forest Service timber cruiser. He and a workmate were in the forest when they came upon a black bear in the trail that was protecting something. They usually flee when whistled at. This boar chased them up a tree. All they had for protection was a small cruising ax. A doctor asked a question and he told of that experience. In his medical record, it said he killed a grizzly bear with an ax. He asked the doc to correct it and he said once it is in the medical record it cannot be corrected ;-)) Dave thought future docs might think he was crazy with that in there ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Drinking and sunburn had no covid regulations.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> ok thats better ! i mean if you cant get a sunburn or get drunk what the hell is the point ?
> ps-hell im 5 miles from manhattan beach,i can do that for free-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *corelz125* Surprise, surprise, surprise! That must be the only things they missed ;-))
> 
> *pottz* U have a manhattan in LA?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> yeah manhattan beach bob,google it,homes go for over 2 mil at the least.and thats a tear down.dont care how much money i had,last place id ever live.poor value for the money.only those with more money than brains pay to live there!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I'd pay 2 mil if I had it and the surf was good. My life long goal has been to be a stoner/surfing beach bum.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


I wish I had had that goal. Being raised on the farm, dad had me directed with responsibilities taking care of liestock before I started school ;-( Never realized there was a better way until it was too late ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Duck, Pottz,

I started a wine club with in the golf club . Normally the distributor offers free wine tastings (to sell wine), so we said in order to go to the wine tastings you join the wine club for $250. now we offer food tastings to go w the wine.

You can't go to the wine tasting unless you join the club. (eight tastings a year) We have 138 members. Pretty good right?

After the tasting, people stay for dinner. It all increases the revenue.

Got first coat of finish on the 2nd table.

DR. appointment went well.

Have a good one


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Up and about. 77 today, light breeze, sunny. Going for some shop time.

Pottz: as for going all night without a pee, I personally prefer a dry bed.

Petty: Went to one wine tasting years ago, problem was after the first 3 or 4 they all tasted the same. Maybe it was more than a taste. Held in an art gallery, slop the wine on a painting and you have purchased it. Stayed away from the so called art.

Have a great day all, the weekend is near.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Finally got the puppy to rest. Can't take your eye off her.

Will get the shelf in the table today, and apply a coat on the inside of the table


----------



## pottz

> Duck, Pottz,
> 
> I started a wine club with in the golf club . Normally the distributor offers free wine tastings (to sell wine), so we said in order to go to the wine tastings you join the wine club for $250. now we offer food tastings to go w the wine.
> 
> You can t go to the wine tasting unless you join the club. (eight tastings a year) We have 138 members. Pretty good right?
> 
> After the tasting, people stay for dinner. It all increases the revenue.
> 
> Got first coat of finish on the 2nd table.
> 
> DR. appointment went well.
> 
> Have a good one
> 
> - Peteybadboy


good deal id join for that.i dont think the duck is a taster though,more of a consumer ?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…..Pills and Sausage Breakfast Bowl to start the morning.

Roofers finished the roof last night..last little bit at flashlights, as they had run out of both shingles ( needed to run out and get a few more bundles) and daylight. They also have started on the house next door (same landlord).. They have the 4/12 pitch roof over that garage stripped and membrane laid down…

They also had to change a tire on their work truck….hazards of working on roofs, nails on the ground.

Bright and sunny 39 degrees outside, no rain (nor that white crap) in sight until Sunday..maybe..


----------



## RichT

Let this one sink in for a minute…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We had a prowler looking at my pickup at 3 AM this morning ;-(( Ford built them with auto theft in mind ;-(( Very popular with auto thieves. The good news is the Ring camera and /or the driveway alert spooked him ;-) Driveway way alert spooked a couple before Ring cameras came on the market. I have way too much experience controlling urban animals ;-( Farm animals are expected to need controlling.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all. Up and about. 77 today, light breeze, sunny. Going for some shop time.
> 
> Pottz: as for going all night without a pee, I personally prefer a dry bed.
> 
> Petty: Went to one wine tasting years ago, problem was after the first 3 or 4 they all tasted the same. Maybe it was more than a taste. Held in an art gallery, slop the wine on a painting and you have purchased it. Stayed away from the so called art.
> 
> Have a great day all, the weekend is near.
> 
> - 987Ron


I had the same results. Pretty much all tasted the same ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Let this one sink in for a minute…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Is that the city where the father of 4 was killed by an illegal alien? Biden has been relocating them from Texas with midnight flights sneaking them into Florida. The governor is trying to stop those planeloads of illegal aliens.


----------



## RichT

> Let this one sink in for a minute…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Is that the city where the father of 4 was killed by an illegal alien?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Nope. Guess again.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Vaccination war?


----------



## 987Ron

Brandon, FL. suburb of Tampa. East of Tampa and Ybor City, North of Sarasota. East of Tampa Bay, Lived in South Brandon on Woodhill Dr. for over 30 years. Grew alot during those years as did Tampa. Do not remember anything of note ever happening there. A sink hole or two, brushed by one Hurricane, no real damage..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"Governor DeSantis is expected to sign the bills passed in special session to protect parents' rights and protect Florida jobs from overreaching Covid mandates," Pushaw wrote to the DCNF. "Companies and governments alike will be prohibited from enacting vaccine mandates for employees."*

"Let's go Brandon" or "Brandon" is a hot topic currently but will it get votes or repel people? IMO it is about the economy, jobs, and keeping the masses content.

My thoughts are on should I take the 3rd Moderna "jab"?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *"Governor DeSantis is expected to sign the bills passed in special session to protect parents' rights and protect Florida jobs from overreaching Covid mandates," Pushaw wrote to the DCNF. "Companies and governments alike will be prohibited from enacting vaccine mandates for employees."*
> 
> "Let s go Brandon" or "Brandon" is a hot topic currently but will it get votes or repel people? IMO it is about the economy, jobs, and keeping the masses content.
> 
> *My thoughts are on should I take the 3rd Moderna "jab"? *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Daily student exposure is probably your primary risk. The vaccine effectiveness drops to 50% from 90% +/- after 6 months. Unvaccinated odds of infection are 90 times higher and odds of death are 11 times higher. Do you think you can beat the odds as your effectiveness wear off?

Bank of America Initiates Pilot Program Separating Vaccinated From Unvaccinated Employees

"The unvaccinated will be stripped of their access and given access only to one floor, with offices and a restroom, but they can't go anywhere else," the source said. "Essentially, they're discriminating."

Looks like the next war will be do the unvaccinated have the right to expose and infect the vaccinated? Is that a form of assault? Probably negligent homicide in very few cases as vaccinated have a much lower risk of dying.


----------



## CWWoodworking

Few interesting projects at work. No time for much else.

First is a silvered eucalyptus cylinders. 2 of these gets a 10.5' 3/4" glass top on it. Had to make the bottom removable so we could add weights to it. I question the safety of this table as did everyone. But the customer is always right. 

Second I like to affectionately call papa smurf. Dyed blue primavera, 78" round with a cylinder base.


----------



## bandit571

Roofers were finished up last night….

Picked 3 boards at Lowes, today…









With my 10% discount, still paid $16.25..









1/2" x 6" x 3' times 3. To build "simple, little " box to hold these 2 in…









Might keep me busy for a couple of days? Have a supply of both Tonic & Gin, and Guinness Baltimore Blondes on hand, just in case.


----------



## moke

CW- Those are amazing! I assume they were turned? I would not have wanted to be the one to chuck those.

Bandit-pour me one of those Gin and Tonic's…be right there!

Topa-DeSantis is being kicked around as an alternative to Trump. He shares similar ideals, but without the insults. Who knows at this point….Trump has some decent support, but I doubt he gets the nomination after losing to Biden. It will be interesting…it's fun to watch the posturing. Rubio has been posturing, and on the Dem side Buttigieg is looking to play. I can't believe Biden will run at his age, and Kamila is polling at 23% approval.


----------



## corelz125

Two Crocodiles were sitting at the side of the River. After a few hours just lying about, the smaller one turned to the bigger one and said, 'I can't understand how you can be so much bigger than me. We're the same age, we were the same size as kids - I just don't get it.'

'Well,' said the big Croc, 'What have you been eating?' 'Well, mostly politicians that come here with their mistresses, same as you!' replied the small Croc. 'Hmm. Well, where do you catch them?' 'On the other side of the river near the car park.'

'Same here. Hmm… Tell me your method. How do you catch them?' asked the big Croc. 'Well, I crawl up under one of their big Lexus, BMW or Mercedes cars and wait for one to unlock the car door. Then I jump out, grab them by the leg, shake the c*ap out of them and eat 'em!'

'Ah!' says the big Crocodile, 'I think I see your problem. You're not getting any real nourishment. See, by the time you finish shaking the c*ap out of a Politician, there's nothing much left but an a hole with a briefcase.'


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*CCW* That is spooky! Pi R squared is 86 sq ft x almost 10 pounds per square foot is 860 pounds! Will the floor of the office support it? ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Two Crocodiles were sitting at the side of the River. After a few hours just lying about, the smaller one turned to the bigger one and said, 'I can't understand how you can be so much bigger than me. We're the same age, we were the same size as kids - I just don't get it.'
> 
> 'Well,' said the big Croc, 'What have you been eating?' 'Well, mostly politicians that come here with their mistresses, same as you!' replied the small Croc. 'Hmm. Well, where do you catch them?' 'On the other side of the river near the car park.'
> 
> 'Same here. Hmm… Tell me your method. How do you catch them?' asked the big Croc. 'Well, I crawl up under one of their big Lexus, BMW or Mercedes cars and wait for one to unlock the car door. Then I jump out, grab them by the leg, shake the c*ap out of them and eat 'em!'
> 
> 'Ah!' says the big Crocodile, 'I think I see your problem. You're not getting any real nourishment. See, by the time you finish shaking the c*ap out of a Politician, there's nothing much left but an a hole with a briefcase.'
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> CW- Those are amazing! I assume they were turned? I would not have wanted to be the one to chuck those.
> 
> Bandit-pour me one of those Gin and Tonic s…be right there!
> 
> Topa-DeSantis is being kicked around as an alternative to Trump. He shares similar ideals, but without the insults. Who knows at this point….Trump has some decent support, but I doubt he gets the nomination after losing to Biden. It will be interesting…it s fun to watch the posturing. Rubio has been posturing, and on the Dem side Buttigieg is looking to play. I can t believe Biden will run at his age, and Kamila is polling at 23% approval.
> 
> - moke


After studying psychology to try to get the chity to consider facts like the requirement for footings under concrete walls, I have concluded if we do not get critical thinkers willing to consider facts society will collapse. Radical extremists on both sides are a death sentence for us, US ;-((

Kamila is polling at 23% approval is good news. She accepted a large contribution from the Archdiocese of LA I believe. Maybe a different one in CA. When elected atty general she ended their sexual abuse prosecution. After she was gone a successor wanted to revive that case. The evidence disappeared. We do not need someone without a trace of moral character or any sense of integrity as prez.


----------



## pottz

> Few interesting projects at work. No time for much else.
> 
> First is a silvered eucalyptus cylinders. 2 of these gets a 10.5' 3/4" glass top on it. Had to make the bottom removable so we could add weights to it. I question the safety of this table as did everyone. But the customer is always right.
> 
> Second I like to affectionately call papa smurf. Dyed blue primavera, 78" round with a cylinder base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


beautiful veneer work,and i agree about that glass top !


----------



## pottz

> CW- Those are amazing! I assume they were turned? I would not have wanted to be the one to chuck those.
> 
> Bandit-pour me one of those Gin and Tonic s…be right there!
> 
> Topa-DeSantis is being kicked around as an alternative to Trump. He shares similar ideals, but without the insults. Who knows at this point….Trump has some decent support, but I doubt he gets the nomination after losing to Biden. It will be interesting…it s fun to watch the posturing. Rubio has been posturing, and on the Dem side Buttigieg is looking to play. I can t believe Biden will run at his age, and Kamila is polling at 23% approval.
> 
> - moke


in other words mike we have no hope for the future.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> CW- Those are amazing! I assume they were turned? I would not have wanted to be the one to chuck those.
> 
> Bandit-pour me one of those Gin and Tonic s…be right there!
> 
> Topa-DeSantis is being kicked around as an alternative to Trump. He shares similar ideals, but without the insults. Who knows at this point….Trump has some decent support, but I doubt he gets the nomination after losing to Biden. It will be interesting…it s fun to watch the posturing. Rubio has been posturing, and on the Dem side Buttigieg is looking to play. I can t believe Biden will run at his age, and Kamila is polling at 23% approval.
> 
> - moke
> 
> in other words mike we have no hope for the future.
> 
> - pottz


There is always hope. James F. Welles, PhD said in the forward to Understanding Stupidity if enough people take his book seriously civilization may be saved. That was about 30 years ago ;-(( The situation has been in continuous decline. Hopefully, most have had enough!


----------



## CWWoodworking

> CW- Those are amazing! I assume they were turned? I would not have wanted to be the one to chuck those.
> 
> Bandit-pour me one of those Gin and Tonic s…be right there!
> 
> Topa-DeSantis is being kicked around as an alternative to Trump. He shares similar ideals, but without the insults. Who knows at this point….Trump has some decent support, but I doubt he gets the nomination after losing to Biden. It will be interesting…it s fun to watch the posturing. Rubio has been posturing, and on the Dem side Buttigieg is looking to play. I can t believe Biden will run at his age, and Kamila is polling at 23% approval.
> 
> - moke
> 
> in other words mike we have no hope for the future.
> 
> - pottz


Moke, they are veneered.

Here are the 3 rules that should be implemented before sides pick a candidate.

1. Republicans- Pick someone that doesn't sound like an a$$hat dirtbag every time they open their mouth.

2. Democrats- Pick someone who is realistic about what the country actually needs and doesnt want to give everything away.

3. Both sides please for the love of god pick some one that isnt 122 years old. I think my ceiling is 60.


----------



## pottz

> CW- Those are amazing! I assume they were turned? I would not have wanted to be the one to chuck those.
> 
> Bandit-pour me one of those Gin and Tonic s…be right there!
> 
> Topa-DeSantis is being kicked around as an alternative to Trump. He shares similar ideals, but without the insults. Who knows at this point….Trump has some decent support, but I doubt he gets the nomination after losing to Biden. It will be interesting…it s fun to watch the posturing. Rubio has been posturing, and on the Dem side Buttigieg is looking to play. I can t believe Biden will run at his age, and Kamila is polling at 23% approval.
> 
> - moke
> 
> in other words mike we have no hope for the future.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Moke, they are veneered.
> 
> Here are the 3 rules that should be implemented before sides pick a candidate.
> 
> 1. Republicans- Pick someone that doesn t sound like an a$$hat dirtbag every time they open their mouth.
> 
> 2. Democrats- Pick someone who is realistic about what the country actually needs and doesnt want to give everything away.
> 
> 3. Both sides please for the love of god pick some one that isnt 122 years old. I think my ceiling is 60.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


never gonna happen !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Here are the 3 rules that should be implemented before sides pick a candidate.
> 
> 1. Republicans- Pick someone that doesn t sound like an a$$hat dirtbag every time they open their mouth.
> 
> 2. Democrats- Pick someone who is realistic about what the country actually needs and doesnt want to give everything away.
> 
> 3. Both sides please for the love of god pick some one that isnt 122 years old. I think my ceiling is 60.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


+1

This level of performance needs to be addressed too. Maybe minimum qualifications to run for office established by nonpolitically motivated psychologists? This reminds me of a trainee who could not understand fractions of an inch. Every mark between the inches on a tape measure is half. I had no idea how to train him to read and scale 1/8" electrical drawings. 





Has anyone heard anything about Guam capsizing?


----------



## RichT

> This level of performance needs to be addressed too. Maybe minimum qualifications to run for office established by nonpolitically motivated psychologists?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


You'll find non politically motivated psychologists in the same aisle as the unicorns.

Frankly, I think that someone's desire to run for office should automatically disqualify them.


----------



## RichT

Anybody seeing these stickers on the gas pumps in their area?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Frankly, I think that someone s desire to run for office should automatically disqualify them.
> 
> - Rich


True. Why in the world would anyone actually want to be president in today day and age? People are so hateful and the government as a whole is septic.

I would like to add a 4th rule. Both candidates have to completely give up social media. If your going to say something stand up like a man or woman address the people your supposed to lead. Stop hiding behind your cell phone.


----------



## moke

> CW- Those are amazing! I assume they were turned? I would not have wanted to be the one to chuck those.
> 
> Bandit-pour me one of those Gin and Tonic s…be right there!
> 
> Topa-DeSantis is being kicked around as an alternative to Trump. He shares similar ideals, but without the insults. Who knows at this point….Trump has some decent support, but I doubt he gets the nomination after losing to Biden. It will be interesting…it s fun to watch the posturing. Rubio has been posturing, and on the Dem side Buttigieg is looking to play. I can t believe Biden will run at his age, and Kamila is polling at 23% approval.
> 
> - moke
> 
> in other words mike we have no hope for the future.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Moke, they are veneered.
> 
> Here are the 3 rules that should be implemented before sides pick a candidate.
> 
> 1. Republicans- Pick someone that doesn t sound like an a$$hat dirtbag every time they open their mouth.
> 
> 2. Democrats- Pick someone who is realistic about what the country actually needs and doesnt want to give everything away.
> 
> 3. Both sides please for the love of god pick some one that isnt 122 years old. I think my ceiling is 60.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> never gonna happen !
> 
> - pottz


CW-On this site I try not to pass judgement, and just give some "facts-insight" It is a long ways to the election. It is always my hope that a great candidate will emerge. Sadly, that rarely happens. Politics as in many other occupations, is kind of a good old boys club. Although, there is always the new comer that can woo the public. ie: Obama, all opinions aside, he came from no where. He was a Senator for 2 years prior to his run. Again all opinions aside, Obama was a great campaigner. Also he "ticked" a lot of boxes with the Liberal/Democratic base. I live in Iowa and worked part time for the Sheriffs Office amongst other things. Iowa as you probably know is the first in the Nation caucuses, so we have all the candidates practically living in Iowa for at least 18 months. As a deputy I have stood watch at what seemed to be a million times. I have listened to awesome candidates speak, that lost out for lack of funding, and others that won the nominations or were close that were truly drips. 
Obama, came into Iowa as an unknown, Hiliary was considered a shoe-in, he worked his tail off and won Iowa, and the rest is History. Hiliary chose to not campaign in Iowa. I always thought it was justice.

One of the things people don't realize is that politicians use the same speeches over and over again…..I heard a candidate give the same speech three times. Some politicians do wing it, but after doing speech after speech thye sometimes step in it…..Kamila Harris told a group of cops in Waterloo, that patrolmen should have to radio their supervisors before being allowed to discharge their firearms. I don't think I have to tell you how incredibly stupid that is, let alone to a room full of cops. If you recall Hiliary was put in charge of health care in Bill's first term. She told a very prestigious group of business people that if you don't have positive cash flow, you don't deserve to be in business. Then there was Obama's now infamous, you didn't build that speech. That too was also given to business people. Then there was Trump…when he first came to Iowa, he gave terrible speeches. He read them, and not well. He has a terrible habit of inhaling very loudly during speeches. Then he started adlibing….and the rest you know all too well…..we all have heard Bidenisms…...he was famous for them….it has now been flushed from many sites

So….after all that….Yes CW, we are hosed. Also, I can not wait to see the finished table!


----------



## pottz

> Frankly, I think that someone s desire to run for office should automatically disqualify them.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> True. Why in the world would anyone actually want to be president in today day and age? People are so hateful and the government as a whole is septic.
> 
> I would like to add a 4th rule. Both candidates have to completely give up social media. If your going to say something stand up like a man or woman address the people your supposed to lead. Stop hiding behind your cell phone.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


i agree we dont need a tweeting president saying stupid crap every 30 minutes.


----------



## pottz

> CW- Those are amazing! I assume they were turned? I would not have wanted to be the one to chuck those.
> 
> Bandit-pour me one of those Gin and Tonic s…be right there!
> 
> Topa-DeSantis is being kicked around as an alternative to Trump. He shares similar ideals, but without the insults. Who knows at this point….Trump has some decent support, but I doubt he gets the nomination after losing to Biden. It will be interesting…it s fun to watch the posturing. Rubio has been posturing, and on the Dem side Buttigieg is looking to play. I can t believe Biden will run at his age, and Kamila is polling at 23% approval.
> 
> - moke
> 
> in other words mike we have no hope for the future.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Moke, they are veneered.
> 
> Here are the 3 rules that should be implemented before sides pick a candidate.
> 
> 1. Republicans- Pick someone that doesn t sound like an a$$hat dirtbag every time they open their mouth.
> 
> 2. Democrats- Pick someone who is realistic about what the country actually needs and doesnt want to give everything away.
> 
> 3. Both sides please for the love of god pick some one that isnt 122 years old. I think my ceiling is 60.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> never gonna happen !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> CW-On this site I try not to pass judgement, and just give some "facts-insight" It is a long ways to the election. It is always my hope that a great candidate will emerge. Sadly, that rarely happens. Politics as in many other occupations, is kind of a good old boys club. Although, there is always the new comer that can woo the public. ie: Obama, all opinions aside, he came from no where. He was a Senator for 2 years prior to his run. Again all opinions aside, Obama was a great campaigner. Also he "ticked" a lot of boxes with the Liberal/Democratic base. I live in Iowa and worked part time for the Sheriffs Office amongst other things. Iowa as you probably know is the first in the Nation caucuses, so we have all the candidates practically living in Iowa for at least 18 months. As a deputy I have stood watch at what seemed to be a million times. I have listened to awesome candidates speak, that lost out for lack of funding, and others that won the nominations or were close that were truly drips.
> Obama, came into Iowa as an unknown, Hiliary was considered a shoe-in, he worked his tail off and won Iowa, and the rest is History. Hiliary chose to not campaign in Iowa. I always thought it was justice.
> 
> One of the things people don t realize is that politicians use the same speeches over and over again…..I heard a candidate give the same speech three times. Some politicians do wing it, but after doing speech after speech thye sometimes step in it…..Kamila Harris told a group of cops in Waterloo, that patrolmen should have to radio their supervisors before being allowed to discharge their firearms. I don t think I have to tell you how incredibly stupid that is, let alone to a room full of cops. If you recall Hiliary was put in charge of health care in Bill s first term. She told a very prestigious group of business people that if you don t have positive cash flow, you don t deserve to be in business. Then there was Obama s now infamous, you didn t build that speech. That too was also given to business people. Then there was Trump…when he first came to Iowa, he gave terrible speeches. He read them, and not well. He has a terrible habit of inhaling very loudly during speeches. Then he started adlibing….and the rest you know all too well…..we all have heard Bidenisms…...he was famous for them….it has now been flushed from many sites
> 
> So….after all that….Yes CW, we are hosed. Also, I can not wait to see the finished table!
> 
> - moke


cmon on mike im sure a good upstanding criminal would politely wait if needed while a cop needed to call and ask permission…....right ? hey we think bidens bad,we better hope he makes the four years or we got kamila crazy harris to "run" the country !


----------



## moke

I noticed tonight, I was watching the news, Biden looks really not healthy and more reliant on his tele prompter…..


----------



## moke

cmon on mike im sure a good upstanding criminal would politely wait if needed while a cop needed to call and ask permission…….right ? hey we think bidens bad,we better hope he makes the four years or we got kamila crazy harris to "run" the country !

I have always said that…...her liberalist side makes Obama look conservative!


----------



## pottz

> cmon on mike im sure a good upstanding criminal would politely wait if needed while a cop needed to call and ask permission…….right ? hey we think bidens bad,we better hope he makes the four years or we got kamila crazy harris to "run" the country !
> 
> I have always said that…...her liberalist side makes Obama look conservative!
> 
> - moke


hey we always wanted to be more socialist,right.hell maybe i can retire early and get paid to stay home.


----------



## moke

> cmon on mike im sure a good upstanding criminal would politely wait if needed while a cop needed to call and ask permission…….right ? hey we think bidens bad,we better hope he makes the four years or we got kamila crazy harris to "run" the country !
> 
> I have always said that…...her liberalist side makes Obama look conservative!
> 
> - moke
> 
> hey we always wanted to be more socialist,right.hell maybe i can retire early and get paid to stay home.
> 
> - pottz


I do!!! Both SS and Police Pension….It's awesome!


----------



## corelz125

Demand for oil increasing all over the world. Oil companies making up money they lost last year. Means we pay for it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Brother Pottz, allow me to ask you a question- Do you remember when you told me to take my religious banter with the Duck to Private Message?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> cmon on mike im sure a good upstanding criminal would politely wait if needed while a cop needed to call and ask permission…….right ? hey we think bidens bad,we better hope he makes the four years or we got kamila crazy harris to "run" the country !
> 
> I have always said that…...her liberalist side makes Obama look conservative!
> 
> - moke


+1 No doubt about that.


> hey we always wanted to be more socialist,right.hell maybe i can retire early and get paid to stay home.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I do!!! Both SS and Police Pension….It s awesome!
> 
> - moke


That is not socialist. You paid into SS your whole working life. Pensions are part of your pay ;-) Same with medicare, your paid premiums your entire working life.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Demand for oil increasing all over the world. Oil companies making up money they lost last year. Means we pay for it.
> 
> - corelz125


Yes, IMO the "globalists" have and will continue as they have and will regardless of who is the president. With* supply shortages and inflation = Socialism.*

"Get out of the way old man here we come"

*Cost of gas the year you were born*
https://www.thestate.com/news/databases/article68603317.html


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Frankly, I think that someone s desire to run for office should automatically disqualify them.
> 
> - Rich


Psychologists say politicians are narcissists. It takes that level of self-promotion to win elections. Their primary trait is lying. Dunning Kruger Effect is a perfect demonstration of politicians brainpower ;-(



> True. Why in the world would anyone actually want to be president in today day and age? People are so hateful and the government as a whole is septic.
> 
> I would like to add a 4th rule. Both candidates have to completely give up social media. If your going to say something stand up like a man or woman address the people your supposed to lead. Stop hiding behind your cell phone.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corelz- should inflation be a concern, then the is the "alternative" choice*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- excuse my previous interruption posts you are on a roll…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This level of performance needs to be addressed too. Maybe minimum qualifications to run for office established by nonpolitically motivated psychologists?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> You ll find non politically motivated psychologists in the same aisle as the unicorns.
> 
> Frankly, I think that someone s desire to run for office should automatically disqualify them.
> 
> - Rich


I'm sure there are many who are. I am amazed by the studies they do to discover why the ******************** Stultus brains are nonfunctional. They are definitely the majority species. ******************** Sapiens is probably less than 40%. There was a Doctor in the 70s that presented the basics of stupidity. One of his points was no matter how high you estimate the level of stupidity in the population it will be too low.

Professor Bob Altemeyer at the University of Manitoba spent his entire career studying authoritarians. The motivation was the Nazis. Could that happen in America? The conclusion was it could. About 33% of the population are authoritarians. The double highs are the leaders. Most are followers without question to their own deprivation. It was thought that the US's long tradition of peaceful transition of power every 4 or 8 years prevented it from happening. It now looks like that has come to an end ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- excuse my previous interruption posts you are on a roll…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Join the campaign for sanity ;-)) There is plenty to do ;-((


----------



## CWWoodworking

Rule #5- every news media during election has to lead with 3 feel good stories for the day.

Headboard is slowly coming along. Trying to decide on finish. Ya, it's friggin tall.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Rule #5- every news media during election has to lead with 3 feel good stories for the day.
> 
> Headboard is slowly coming along. Trying to decide on finish. Ya, it's friggin tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


What size bed is that for?


----------



## CWWoodworking

California king. 76 wide. About same in ht.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Brother Pottz, allow me to ask you a question- Do you remember when you told me to take my religious banter with the Duck to Private Message?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


We all agree politics is all screwed up. Religion is divisive ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> California king. 76 wide. About same in ht.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Looks narrower for some reason. Maybe a distortion of the photo. Lookin' great!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Headboard is slowly coming along. Trying to decide on finish. Ya, it's friggin tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Looks like 2 faces of a cat lady with big bat ears…
Nice work though.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> California king. 76 wide. About same in ht.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Looks narrower for some reason. Maybe a distortion of the photo. Lookin great!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


When I was in retail, a tall headboard was 65-70". This is another 6-8" on top of that. When the frame and mattress are on it, it will look more in line proportion wise.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Headboard is slowly coming along. Trying to decide on finish. Ya, it's friggin tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> Looks like 2 faces of a cat lady with big bat ears…
> Nice work though.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


It's always interesting talk when people look at veneer designs. Dealing with it all day we all laugh at what we see. I made a table once that looked like that alien in the first predator movie.

Most seen a pot leaf and birds. I always say they are my angels watching over me and wife waking to the sunrise.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> This level of performance needs to be addressed too. Maybe minimum qualifications to run for office established by nonpolitically motivated psychologists?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> You ll find non politically motivated psychologists in the same aisle as the unicorns.
> 
> Frankly, I think that someone s desire to run for office should automatically disqualify them.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## bandit571

These 2 planes need a box built to call home…









Sooo..trip to Lowes this afternoon…to buy 3 "Project Boards" 









1/2" x 6 (5-1/2)" x 36" long….with my usual 10% discount….$16.25….

Got to looking at the bar code label…









So…looks like we import Pine lumber?


----------



## moke

Corelz- I am sure the demand for oil is up….but the price in the US is directly related to shut downs and regulation of the oil industry. It was reported Tuesday night on News nation that the difference between oil production this year and last in we are down 2 million barrels a day. If you figure that out, it's about 3/4 of a billion barrels a year.
I'm going to guess that has something to do with a 45% increase in price at the pump.


----------



## moke

DW- if you noticed my "talk of Politics: is not an opinion, it's facts…..both positive and negative to both sides


----------



## RichT

> We all agree politics is all screwed up. Religion is divisive ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1. Political discussions are never divisive.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Demand for oil increasing all over the world….
> 
> - corelz125


Cheeses *C125*, who's side ya on… I'd *demand* oil* NOT* increase any bloody where… or at least my bowser and bugger you Yanks that produce a ********************load of the world's supply!


> Brother Pottz, allow me to ask you a question- Do you remember when you told me to take my religious banter with the Duck to Private Message?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*NONE!* A good politician and religion are ones you didn't vote or pray for!

If I can get a green card, you can vote for me as president… at least I openly admit I'm a dick head!


----------



## moke

I'll never mention Politics again…sorry…I'll stick to pictures of burn barrels and crows from here on out…..
Nite


----------



## RichT

Anyone remember The Firesign Theater?

"And you can trust me friends, because I never lie… and I'm always right."

Words to live by.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I ll never mention Politics again…sorry…I ll stick to pictures of burn barrels and crows from here on out…..
> Nite
> 
> - moke


Just burn *crows* and not *ducks*...

Personally I try to avoid politics or religion, however, they always creep into most conversations. One can never win with arguments about politicians or religion… but it pisses me off when the subject is raised and anyone that has a different opinion is ******************** canned.
I may be out of line as I probably haven't read all the conversations, however, I don't believe one needs to apologise for their opinions… it's their opinion… it's the pushers that need their balls cut off.

So keep em coming *mokey*... maybe don't *burn crows* but continue to *stir that bloody possum*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

INTERESTING OBSERVATION

1. The sport of choice for the urban poor is BASKETBALL.

2. The sport of choice for maintenance level employees is BOWLING.

3. The sport of choice for front-line workers is FOOTBALL.

4. The sport of choice for supervisors is BASEBALL.

5. The sport of choice for middle management is TENNIS. 
And…

6. The sport of choice for corporate executives and officers is GOLF

THE amazing fact is, the higher you go in the corporate structure, the smaller your balls become.

There must be a ******************** load of people in Washington D.C. playing marbles.

You know you WILL PASS THIS ONE ON.


----------



## Peteybadboy

CW those are amazing!

Wrestle mania has begun.

Running late.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> "Let s go Brandon" or "Brandon" is a hot topic currently but will it get votes or repel people? IMO it is about the economy, jobs, and keeping the masses content.
> 
> My thoughts are on should I take the *33*rd Moderna "jab"?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


FIFY


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, no politics or religion here this am from me. Up and about, cool. Grandfather Sun is shinning bright.

Would be nice if anyone has unique ideas for Christmas Gifts for wives, daughters, sons, etc. Love to read some posts on that.

Festool is interesting. Now have a systainer that is a cooler. Comes with a beer opener and an insulated tumbler with Festool on the side. The tumbler is not available alone it seems. Bosch and others now have copied Festool with their own version of systainers. Bet they don't interchange well or at all. Bosch on top of a Festool with a Mikita systainer on the bottom. Heresy!! Sorry said no religion here from me this am.

Shop time and design a new wall rack for chargers, drills and such, with shelves and drawers above…inspiration was the latest Fine Woodworking Mag. Be above an old heater/AC that is through the wall. some clearance necessary. (heater/AC is like the ones you use to see under the front window of a Holiday inn room)

Have a good one….weekend is almost here.


----------



## RichT




----------



## GR8HUNTER

> I ll never mention Politics again…sorry…I ll stick to pictures of burn barrels and crows from here on out…..
> Nite
> 
> - moke
> 
> Just burn *crows* and not *ducks*...
> 
> Personally I try to avoid politics or religion, however, they always creep into most conversations. One can never win with arguments about politicians or religion… but it pisses me off when the subject is raised and anyone that has a different opinion is ******************** canned.
> I may be out of line as I probably haven t read all the conversations, however, I don t believe one needs to apologise for their opinions…* it s their opinion..*. it s the pushers that need their balls cut off.
> 
> So keep em coming *mokey*... maybe don t *burn crows* but continue to *stir that bloody possum*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


opinions are like a holes everyone has one :<)))))


----------



## pottz

> Rule #5- every news media during election has to lead with 3 feel good stories for the day.
> 
> Headboard is slowly coming along. Trying to decide on finish. Ya, it's friggin tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CWWoodworking


real nice work,love the grain pattern.


----------



## 987Ron

Things that need investigation and change. After thought and a delay to getting moving. Lazy.

If Cars and Trucks require annual inspection then so should grocery store carts. Seem to get one with a bumpy wheel or pulls to the left.

Baby seats in grocery carts should be examined, unsanitary to have a poopy diaper on a tot and then the next user puts groceries there. Yuck.

Staples to hold tags or signs on lumber should be illegal. A missed staple can do damage to a planer blade or cut a hand. Cut a hand myself on one broken off staple.

Stores with two swinging door should be required to lock both with a sign that say closed or unlock both. No unlocking just one. One can hurt a wrist when you push hard against the locked side.

If all cars have to have a 5 mph bumper then all trucks should be required to remove the trailer hitch when not pulling a trailer. Those trailer hitches are also cause a lot of shin damage.

Politicians, government employees and people on government subsidies should not be allowed to vote, Conflict of Interest.

Left lane drivers should have their drivers licenses revoked or be shot.

When one semi is passing another, the one being passed must slow slightly to let the other get on by. Any side by side driving for over one mile would result in a CRT violation (Critical Respectful Trucking). Big fine.

Everyone over the age of 35 should be issued one toe tag. You could shoot one person that you deemed deserving without penalty. Toe tags could only be used by the person issued to. It is not mandatory that you use it.

The same 6ft. separation of people because of covid should also apply to distance between cars at a red light. Bright red automatic paint sprayers allowed on back bumpers, triggered at 2 ft. distance.

All trucks jacked up must have their head lights lowered the same amount as the truck is raised.

ETC. One could go on for hours. Just fun stuff. Be a good platform to run on for office?


----------



## pottz

> Brother Pottz, allow me to ask you a question- Do you remember when you told me to take my religious banter with the Duck to Private Message?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> We all agree politics is all screwed up. Religion is divisive ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


and your religous talk is irritating ! ;-o


----------



## pottz

> I ll never mention Politics again…sorry…I ll stick to pictures of burn barrels and crows from here on out…..
> Nite
> 
> - moke


LMAO !!! how about old crows in a barrel ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz, Pottz Pottz…* It was meant as a pun. And it was address to you not to others. I am not a censor and people are free to post what they want. The higher authority here is Gunny and Cricket.

*Yeti- [:>}*



> I ll stick to pictures of burn barrels and crows from here on out…..
> 
> - moke


*My bird of choice is the "Buzzard" since I am the 2nd oldest one here. You may want to add to the burn barrel- Hot Pockets and Food trucks.*

*Friday night starts early…*


----------



## GR8HUNTER

lol :<))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> lol :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


ROTFLMAO ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Here is another one to add to your list of pet peeves *Ron.* No shots fired into the air. "An Ohio Amish man will serve 30 days in jail for firing a bullet into the air that inadvertently killed a 15-year-old girl driving a horse-drawn buggy more than a mile away."
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/amish-man-accidentally-killed-girl-in-horse-drawn-buggy-with-stray-gunshot-will-serve-30-days-in-jail/

Or into the forest. About 20 or 30 years ago there was a 12 yo kid riding his bike in a rural area shot in the head. Nobody could figure out who would do that! ;-( They eventually found that a guy about ½ a mile away was picnicking with his family. They were target shooting with the forest as a backstop. The bullet figured out how to get through all the trees ;-((

BTW, I haven't heard any here at the house for a couple of days. Last was 5 or 6 at 6:30 AM. Wondering if that was an early start or a late finish to the day's fun?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Corona Crazy continues ;-(( Another firefighter dies 2 weeks after infection by a patient. Only 35 yo ;-((

https://apps.usfa.fema.gov/firefighter-fatalities/fatalityData/detail?fatalityId=5148


----------



## 987Ron

> *My bird of choice is the "Buzzard" since I am the 2nd oldest one here.
> 
> *Friday night starts early…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker












The Eagle and the Condor aka vulture are taken as the oldest the bird for me must be the Dodo. Ugly, waddles along the ground, cannot fly, is extinct, smarter than most realized. All fit me I am almost extinct and I like to think I am smarter than thought. Plus it lived in the S. Pacific tropical island, like tropical islands.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Ron I like it…


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz, Pottz Pottz…* It was meant as a pun. And it was address to you not to others. I am not a censor and people are free to post what they want. The higher authority here is Gunny and Cricket.
> 
> *Yeti- [:>}*
> 
> I ll stick to pictures of burn barrels and crows from here on out…..
> 
> - moke
> 
> *My bird of choice is the "Buzzard" since I am the 2nd oldest one here. You may want to add to the burn barrel- Hot Pockets and Food trucks.*
> 
> *Friday night starts early…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


maybe others dont like your religion either ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz-

My post and Buzzard pic was to call you out like you did to me and the Duck… Was it any different than what you dish out to me? If a person doesn't like something then You are in the right place this is a forum. Follow the community rules do you not agree?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz-
> 
> My post and Buzzard pic was to call you out like you did to me and the Duck… Was it any different than what you dish out to me? If a person doesn t like something then You are in the right place this is a forum. Follow the community rules do you not agree?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


lol- nothing to do with rules i just dont like your religion !


----------



## bandit571

About time to cue the "Amish Paradise " video?

Bowl of Chocolate Chip Mint Ice Cream…..my once a week indulgence ….


----------



## CWWoodworking

> my once a week indulgence ….
> 
> - bandit571


If I had a once a week indulgence, it would involve tequila and stripper poles.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> my once a week indulgence ….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> If I had a once a week indulgence, it would involve tequila and stripper poles.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


ROFLMAO


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> my once a week indulgence ….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> If I had a once a week indulgence, it would involve tequila and stripper poles.
> 
> - CWWoodworking
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Me 2! ;-)))))))))))))))))))))) Those were the days ;-)))))


----------



## corelz125

Three girls all worked in the same office with the same female boss. Each day, they noticed the boss left work early.

One day the girls decided that, when the boss left, they would leave right behind her. After all, she never called or came back to work, so how would she know they went home early?

The brunette was thrilled to be home early. She did a little gardening, spent playtime with her son, and went to bed early.

The redhead was elated to be able to get in a quick workout at the spa before meeting a dinner date.

The blonde was happy to get home early and surprise her husband, but when she got to her bedroom, she heard a muffled noise from inside. Slowly and quietly, she cracked open the door and was mortified to see her husband fooling around with her boss! Gently, she closed the door and crept out of her house.

The next day, at their coffee break, the brunette and redhead planned to leave early again, and they asked the blonde if she was going to go with them.

"No way!" the blonde exclaimed. "I almost got caught yesterday!"


----------



## corelz125

A young man and a young woman were soon to be married, but they both had a problem they had never told anyone else about.

The man approached his father one day before the wedding and told him about his problem.

His feet REALLY stunk, even if he washed them constantly, he was worried that this would scare off his new bride, so he needed a solution, fast.

His father pondered the situation and finally told his son to wear socks constantly (even to bed) and always wash his feet whenever he got a chance.

The son thought about this and went along happy.

The same day the young lady approached her mother and told her about her problem.

Her morning breath was horrid.

Her mother reassured her and told her everyone had bad morning breath.

The young woman told her mother that this was not normal morning breath but easily the worst in the world.

The mother thinks about this and comes up with this bright idea.

She tells her daughter to get up earlier than everyone else and don't say a thing, go make breakfast and then brush her teeth while the others are eating.

The young woman thinks and then runs off to get ready for the wedding, happy.

The couple is married and they are happy, him with his perpetual socks and her with her morning silences.

One morning about 5:30 am the young man wakes up to find one sock missing.

He starts rustling around in the bed looking for it, which of course wakes up his wife, who without thinking asks what's wrong.

With a look of shock on his face the young man says, "OH MY GOD! You've swallowed my sock!"


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

ROFLMAO


----------



## pottz

good ones corlez .


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, Festool is a religion with some. , I also like your list of new laws. Some good ideas there. Left lane drives is a must.


----------



## pottz

> Ron, Festool is a religion with some. , I also like your list of new laws. Some good ideas there. Left lane drives is a must.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


oh yeah the duck lights candles and bows in silent prayer to his festools.


----------



## RichT




----------



## bigblockyeti

^ I saw that one too, I hope it's Kyle NBC after he's done with them, then again MSNBC already got banned from the courtroom.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ron, Festool is a religion with some. , I also like your list of new laws. Some good ideas there. Left lane drives is a must.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1!

Several years ago I was coming home on I-5. It was spitting snow. Nothing sticking. Temps were above freezing. Traffic was crawling. I was in a middle lane and the left lane was the slowest. I finally passed the roadblock. It was a young woman with a death grip on her steering wheel. She was doing about 15 mph. No one in front of her ;-(

I would call for a no tailgating law but it is not practical. A developer from Bellevue took a ride in one of the first autopilot vehicles going to Seattle. His evaluation was that it would definitely be safer, but without tailgating, all the vehicles would not fit on the highway ;-))

I would like to join the Festool religion but it is beginning to look like the sleep deprivation med side effect may be a permanent disability. Responsible people should not live in a chity that practices Boeing financial leadership policies.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Jokemaster* ROFLMAO. Good ones.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## pottz




----------



## CWWoodworking

> - pottz


Sipping a leCriox, wishing for tequila.

Don't wanna hear nothing about tile. Broke one at work. Hopefully epoxy does the trick.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- +1 but a question for you- a decrease in real intelligence?*

Let me start with experience in place of intelligence. We gain experience but how do we decrease experience? Life experiences are never-ending IMO one should learn or try to learn from experience to better improve whether it is woodworking or golf…


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> Sipping a leCriox, wishing for tequila.
> 
> Don't wanna hear nothing about tile. Broke one at work. Hopefully epoxy does the trick.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


no takillya just doesn't work for me anymore.i can still do a marg or two,but no shots.also i would have decanted that wine but it's a bitch in the spa !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Excuse me fellows but I've got a headache- up to the Buzzard perch…


----------



## CWWoodworking

No margs. salt, tequila, lime.


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz: Does that spa have a FKK designation?

Dawgs out and then to bed. Nite all.


----------



## pottz

> Excuse me fellows but I ve got a headache- up to the Buzzard perch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


you sure the burn barrel is nice and toasty ?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz: Does that spa have a FKK designation?
> 
> Dawgs out and then to bed. Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


well never really worried about it ron.what happens on pottz patio stays on pottz patio !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Excuse me fellows but I ve got a headache- up to the Buzzard perch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> you sure the burn barrel is nice and toasty ?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*If Festool is a religion then who at the Garage would be our "Leader"?

Duck or Rich?*


----------



## pottz

> *If Festool is a religion then who at the Garage would be our "Leader"?
> 
> Duck or Rich?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


there is only one king of festool….......all hail the mighty duck !!!!!!


----------



## pottz




----------



## corelz125

Tom Silva was the first one I saw using festools


----------



## pottz

> Tom Silva was the first one I saw using festools
> 
> - corelz125


about time you showed up.


----------



## RichT

> *If Festool is a religion then who at the Garage would be our "Leader"?
> 
> Duck or Rich?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


In the words of LBJ, "I shall not seek, and I will not accept, the nomination of my party for another term as your president."

In other words, let the duck be the "leader," I really don't want the job.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max- +1 but a question for you- a decrease in real intelligence?*
> 
> Let me start with experience in place of intelligence. We gain experience but how do we decrease experience? Life experiences are never-ending IMO one should learn or try to learn from experience to better improve whether it is woodworking or golf…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is how it used to work. I have mentioned several times I have studied psychology to find a way to get the chity mayor and council to consider facts in code enforcement. Everyone I talk to other than the chity staff is shocked that they allow a 6-foot masonry on top of the ground balanced like a giant domino. Allowing a 1,000-gallon propane tank adjacent to it is asinine. The propane code is adamant about protecting tanks from physical damage, but it is all vehicular issues. The technical engineer at the NFPA told me the propane code cannot address asinine violations of other codes to protect tanks. The possibilities for other codes' violations are endless. Adjacent to the tank is another fire code violation maximizing wildfire risks to the homes. The heat increases the risk of a BLEVE.

One of the reports I read said IQs are dropping up to 10 points in developed countries. IQs have always been considered to be genetically determined. This development obviously shows that to be questionable. It is thought that service economies and/or expanding use of automated intelligence reducing cognitive exercise could be detrimental to intelligence. Certainly, the factors mentioned above show the intelligence of the chity mayor, council, and staff to be questionable. Their intentional denial of facts is defined as being motivated by greed, narcissism, and groupthink; ie, stupidity.

The NFPA in the 2020 edition of the propane code through public input by the Propane Association, removed "sound fire protection analysis" from the tank location factors. They cited it to be unenforceable because of questions asking about that analysis. Obviously, as intelligence is reduced the officials are not capable of knowing all the factors that create risks of a petroleum product that is heavier than air and pools in low places and behind barriers. When the chity denied propane code enforcement beside the wall with barriers around 75% of the circumference, they admitted they did not have any experience with hazardous atmospheres. I sent an email to the fire marshal asking about the propane factors. She had previously said they have one of the top 10 fire investigators in the state. If he understands investigation, he should certainly be able to evaluate code violations, eh? I asked to confer with him. That was denied and she said she would ask him anything she could not answer. About 6 weeks later I received a letter from the fire chief confirming they are not capable of a "sound fire protection analysis." He referred me to the chity as it is not in his scope of work. Seismic issues are not either. That is spooky. They are the only emergency response team as we wait for the magnitude 9+ earthquake.

I have seen estimates of peak ground accelerations during the magnitude 9+ earthquake between .6 and 1.25 times the force of gravity. Vertical accelerations greater than 1 g were recorded during the magnitude 6.6 Earthquake in 1971 at San Fernando, California, with the result that a fire truck with its brakes set was tossed about the Lopez Canyon Fire Station, leaving tire marks on the garage door frame 3 feet above the floor. Horizontal accelerations may be measured as well. A car accelerating at a rate of 1 g would travel 100 yards from a stationary position in slightly more than 4 seconds. That is 50 mph. It will be an interesting 4 or 5 minutes when the earthquake drops the coastline 2 or 3 meters and we shift about 20 feet to the southwest.

In the construction industry, we have been plagued by lowering intelligence for the last 40 years. The epitome was adding a new wing to Tacoma General Hospital. They wanted to impress the hospital with how fast they could add the 6 story wing. They were sheetrocking before the building was weatherproof with rainwater on the floor. A week before the hospital was to take possession, mold started showing on the walls. All the sheetrock had to be removed. I am sure they made a lasting impression on the hospital. There are many more examples but if that does not illustrate the issues they probably cannot be ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Handcuffed police report: Here in Auburn 3 armed men hijacked a vehicle this morning. The police were there but the perps refused to cooperate. They squeezed past a police car blocking the driveway. Police are not allowed to pursue. They continued armed carjacking all day. They carjacked 3 more vehicles in 2 more counties. Of course, they are out planning tomorrow's adventures.

5 armed 19-year-olds robbed a pot shop south of Tacoma. A security guard was able to get bullets into two of them. They went to a local hospital and the police were able to establish probable cause with the bullets they were carrying. The other three are planning tomorrow's adventures. The legislature set up pot shops to support criminals. All transactions are required to be in cash. ;-))

Stephen Colbert had some musicians on tonight that actually played music; Robert Plant and Alison Krauss. ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all,

My dawgs are asleep in their beds in front of me. The little one went to the sliding glass doors, I opened it, she went to the screen door and jumped on it. we went out, she did her business. Learned so fast!

I get to put a coat of finish on Table #2 today. Prep for making the drawers.

It is season down here, means out to dinner every night. I like to stay home!

BTW truth - If I don't mention golf means I sucked.

I agree Silva was the first Festool user. He has a signature "pulsing" of the festool drill. I notice stuff like that.

Peg update - she spoke to a friend of ours for about an hour on the phone. Rehab will be a long time. Heard the Doc's gave her a 5 % chance. She made it.

Pottz congrats on the Patio. We call it a Lanai.

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Scheduled my covid booster for Monday afternoon.

On-line via CVS Pharmacy.

A lot of people flying into our area


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up a bit late. 45 this am with a 62 degree day, sunny. hip and leg acted up last night.

Petey: As to the dog jumping on the screen, if Duke jumped on the screen I would not have to open it to let him out as he would already be out, so would the screen.

Had a golfer came into the yard (fenced) from the course yesterday, was addressing the ball to hit it. I went out to the porch and ask what washe about to do as he was in my yard and not on the course. His answer "I should expect golfers in the yard if my house was on a golf course." He took a swing and a big divot, I told him "If you go into a fenced yard then you know to expect big dogs that are protective, see if you can make the fence" then let Duke go. The golfer made the fence and over it, Duke never chased him, just out to the patio edge and stared…as I gave the command to "stay". Lucky for the golfer he did. Golfer wanted his 6 iron he had dropped. Told him I would give it to the pro shop. 
The pro came over to get the club and my side of the story, saw the divot. Golfer is now on suspension by the club of some kind. Pro petted Duke, Duke wagged his tail. Most golfers are decent and respectful.

Old saying "If You can not run with the Big Dogs then stay on the Porch!" Came to mind after the above.

Gave the neighbor's granddaughter a "Rota" game last week. She was over this morning and left a thank you card. Some kids are raised better than others. Home schooled by Grandma who is retired from the school system. Put the card on the wall in the shop.

Stay warm and have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…32 sunny degrees outside.

Meat Lovers Breakfast Bowl, and pills for Breakfast….trying to avoid "Honey-dos" and hide out IN the shop today…

Will be having a crew come by and fix the ceilings…once they have finished up another house…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Scheduled my covid booster for Monday afternoon.
> 
> On-line via CVS Pharmacy.
> 
> A lot of people flying into our area
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Beginning to look like a holiday surge. 22 states are at hospital capacity again. European countries are considering lockdown. Is it time to close the FL border?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Gave the neighbor s granddaughter a "Rota" game last week. She was over this morning and left a thank you card. Some kids are raised better than others. Home schooled by Grandma who is retired from the school system. Put the card on the wall in the shop.
> 
> Stay warm and have a great day.
> 
> - 987Ron


That is refreshing and good news.


----------



## corelz125

They said if everyone gets vaccinated things will be better. Now cases are rising so we need a booster after 6 months of the final shot. I got the J&J so I could travel they don't give you much of a choice if you're not vaccinated. Maybe I'll get another one when they get a final answer.


----------



## corelz125

On the phone for an hour sounds like a big improvement.


----------



## bandit571

Shhh…have Laundry Detail, today….so far 2 hours of shop time….Blog will be later on today…first of 2 boxes has been started…

Whut's fer Lunch? Besides a Guinness Baltimore Blonde…


----------



## pottz

well just back from sams club with some fresh bread rolls so it's a homemade sub for me,no beer though.

as for the booster i think im gonna do it,why not it's free and easy plus i had no reactions from the first two.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*With Top Max and Petey- *the booster shop postings and their advice is respected- I made a CVS online appointment for Wed. Thx guys

*Ron*- the game and dog stories were nice. In addition, I enjoy the Ron and Petey morning updates- good job fellows.

*Ron-* do you have a *"No Trespassing"* and *"Beware of Dog" *signs on your gate or property? If not you may want to do so for liability reasons.












> *So is listening to you two bicker. Just sayin .*
> 
> - Rich


*As for Pottz and DW…* you should see us eating…


----------



## pottz

> *With Top Max and Petey- *the booster shop postings and their advice is respected- I made a CVS online appointment for Wed. Thx guys
> 
> *Ron*- the game and dog stories were nice. In addition, I enjoy the Ron and Petey morning updates- good job fellows.
> 
> *Ron-* do you have a *"No Trespassing"* and *"Beware of Dog" *signs on your gate or property? If not you may want to do so for liability reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So is listening to you two bicker. Just sayin .*
> 
> - Rich
> 
> *As for Pottz and DW…* you should see us eating…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


were we bickering dw ? it's just how we communicate-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

*Ron-* do you have a *"No Trespassing"* and *"Beware of Dog" *signs on your gate or property? If not you may want to do so for liability reasons.










- Desert_Woodworker
[/QUOTE]
The back fence is 25 in from the back property line, old deed restriction. Gate to back has a lock on it and is kept locked. Big yellow sign on fence. "Beware Chesapeake Bay Retriever on Guard." Golf course has a sign on the out of bounds marker (white 4×4 posts 2ft. tall every 50-60 ft along property line) "Respect the neighbor's property, keep off" Probably not enough if the dog actually attacked someone inside the fence. But warned. Only had 2 golfers venture into fenced yard in 15 years. One ask if he could come get his ball, given ok, no dog about at the time.


----------



## 987Ron

3 hours of hand sanding small arched box tops, one is fully done, one partway, 2 to go. Really dislike sanding particularly when one has to hand sand. Even a Festool would not fit or make it easier if I had one.

Just discovered my Dremel 8220 12volt charger is exactly the same as the Bosch 12 volt charger, batteries fit and charge in either. However due to the shape of the plastic edge on the batteries they will not interchange in the tools. Appear to be the same except for the outer edging. Chargers have same specs and wording on the back, only difference is one has Bosch on it the Dremel. Probably same Chinese company.

One does look for distractions when lengthy sanding is at hand.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- *I was sent this link and I found it thought-provoking as compared to the Michigan State football game today… 
https://www.afterskool.net/video-try-1

This is the one that I am watching to see if it would be appropriate for HS History-

*Love Your Servitude - Aldous Huxley & George Orwell*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * Even a Festool would not fit or make it easier if I had one.*
> 
> - 987Ron


*HERESY!!!* I am sure that you will hear from the Festool crowd…


----------



## 987Ron

*Further Heresy*, I have a Festool 5 inch sander and a Bosch 5 inch sander. Like the Bosch better, fits my hand better and for me less fuss to use. Both sand about the same as near as i can tell. Have not had the Festool long.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Americans Load Up on Firewood as Home-Heating Costs Skyrocket*
https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/americans-load-up-on-firewood-as-home-heating-costs-skyrocket-1.1684800


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max- *I was sent this link and I found it thought-provoking as compared to the Michigan State football game today…
> https://www.afterskool.net/video-try-1
> 
> This is the one that I am watching to see if it would be appropriate for HS History-
> 
> *Love Your Servitude - Aldous Huxley & George Orwell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks *DW* I'll check 'em out.


----------



## bandit571

Put about 2 hours in the shop this morning (Laundry Detail,again) went from 3 planks..









Made a few parts..









Enough to build 2 boxes….and even got a glue up done…









And started on corner joints…









1 corner done, 7 more to do….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Bandit and Ron have been busy


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DW was working with laser settings and laser cleaning…*


----------



## pottz

wow awful quiet tonight ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Double post


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Made a bracket for the 30 amp outlet for heater. Heavy duty, at Mothers request. LOL


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all,

Beautiful day here.

Dawgs got me up at 5. Took them out to pee. about 30 min later the little one got away from me (in the dark) and we had a set back. I yelled no. I think she got the message. Still learning.

Gunny I don't know what you made there, but it looks solid.

Brusso is having sale 50% off the JB101 hinges. But it's a window thing

The sale will last from 12:00 AM EST on 11/25/21 until 11:59 PM EST on 11/26/21. Sale applies only to online orders at Brusso.com. I buy them on sale.

Getting into the shop today to start the drawer boxes. I won't get the sliders until (est.) end of December. I kept the instructions, so I will know the size of the boxes to fit their sliders. Blum

Ron that golfer is pretty stupid. I'll bet the score card say's "fenced in areas adjacent to the golf course is O.B." . If it is not it should be. I'll say you handled it perfectly.


----------



## 987Ron

Mornng all. 46 now and 70 later, sunny nice day, a bit cool for me but the dogs love the cooler weather. Walked Duke down the golf course this am. We are off the 17th fairway so no golfers till after 10 or later unless it is a tournament. Let him run and chase a frisbee.

Sanding problem solved maybe, remembered I have a 2 inch disc sander head and discs. Got it out. Try it out later, anything to reduce sanding time and hand sanding. Lazy man here.

Breakfast is served I am told, more coffee and the day begins.

Have a great one.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Made a bracket for the 30 amp outlet for heater. Heavy duty, at Mothers request. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Looks nice, I'm debating heating with NG or electric in the garage. My bro gave me his NG heater from his basement shop and I have my house panel on the opposite wall in the laundry room so I have options, either buy an large electric heater (already have the stuff for a 50A & 30A receptacles) or buy a ~15' flex line to feed the NG heater. Though less attractive, I'm leaning toward NG for the sheer heating power & lower operating cost.

I remember seeing in your mom's shop the walls were insulated but the ceiling was, is that just to make the sound bearable during rain? I'm getting closer to a metal building and I've been told the sound is incredibly loud during a good downpour with no ceiling insulation.


----------



## splintergroup

> Brusso is having sale 50% off the JB101 hinges. But it s a window thing
> 
> The sale will last from 12:00 AM EST on 11/25/21 until 11:59 PM EST on 11/26/21. Sale applies only to online orders at Brusso.com. I buy them on sale.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That is about the only time I buy Brussos. They previously were at about $10 last sale time (a few years back).

These are tiny hinges, but man are they sweet! I'm glad however to see more hardware in the mid-range of quality filling the gap between high end and import junk.

I like to use the Brussos on my boxes, but at times they amount to 40% of what I sell them for, hard to justify.

If you check, often there is a free shipping code or order limit that can be combined with the sale hinges, helps with the sting.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Made a bracket for the 30 amp outlet for heater. Heavy duty, at Mothers request. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I'm not sure what that is either. Looks high enough quality to get a UL label for sure.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I remember seeing in your mom s shop the walls were insulated but the ceiling was, is that just to make the sound bearable during rain? I m getting closer to a metal building and I ve been told the sound is incredibly loud during a good downpour with no ceiling insulation.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


There was an uninsulated metal roof over a shooting line in Oregon. On frosty mornings it was like a rainstorm under it as the frost melted ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ron* Your guard dog reminds me of what a King County officer told us about liability in a class I attended in the late '80s. A business was burglarized several times. They always broke in the back. The owner fenced the back, got a guard dog, and installed warning signs. The burglar returned, saw the dog, and broke in the front. The alarm summoned the police. They knew the dog was out back and announced for the burglar to come out. The burglar went out the back and was "controlled" by the guard dog. The burglar successfully sued the business owner because he did not have a warning sign inside on the back door warning about the guard dog. The business owner lost it all when bankrupted by the legal fees and settlement he had to pay to the burglar. ;-((


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Looks nice, I m debating heating with NG or electric in the garage. My bro gave me his NG heater from his basement shop and I have my house panel on the opposite wall in the laundry room so I have options, either buy an large electric heater (already have the stuff for a 50A & 30A receptacles) or buy a ~15 flex line to feed the NG heater. Though less attractive, I m leaning toward NG for the sheer heating power & lower operating cost.
> 
> I remember seeing in your mom s shop the walls were insulated but the ceiling was, is that just to make the sound bearable during rain? I m getting closer to a metal building and I ve been told the sound is incredibly loud during a good downpour with no ceiling insulation.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yes they insulated the ceiling after many years of dealing with the Rock Concert level noise when raining. It did help alot.

For heat we are going inexpensive route as I am only there once a week. If it was my shop I would be looking into the NG. Now that I have a separate building to do finishing in I am not as concerned about the open flame.


----------



## corelz125

Is solar an option to go Yeti? I think I would lean towards NG myself.


----------



## 987Ron

> *Ron* Your guard dog reminds me of what a King County officer told us about liability in a class I attended in the late '80s. A business was burglarized several times. They always broke in the back. The owner fenced the back, got a guard dog, and installed warning signs. The burglar returned, saw the dog, and broke in the front. The alarm summoned the police. They knew the dog was out back and announced for the burglar to come out. The burglar went out the back and was "controlled" by the guard dog. The burglar successfully sued the business owner because he did not have a warning sign inside on the back door warning about the guard dog. The business owner lost it all when bankrupted by the legal fees and settlement he had to pay to the burglar. ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Have dog warnings on all gates leading in to the yard. Also on he sides with no gate. Best I can do. 
Dog is not out unless one of us is also out. At night he is in his crate in our bedroom. If I had an intruder in the night the 9mm would be the "dog" of choice after the barking by both dogs. Used only in extreme situation.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The attorney that filed that lawsuit for the burglar bankrupting the business has to be about as wicked as a ******************** stutlus can be without a criminal career ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## corelz125

A brilliant young boy was applying for a job with the railways.

The interviewer asked him, "Do you know how to use the equipment?"

"Yes," the boy replied.

"Then what would you do if you realized that 2 trains, one from this station and one from the next were going to crash because they were on the same track?"

The young applicant thought and replied, "I'd press the button to change the points without hesitation."

"What if the button was frozen and wouldn't work?"

"I'd run outside and pull the lever to change the points manually."

"And if the lever was broken?"

"I'd get on the phone to the next station and tell them to change the points," he replied.

"And if the phone was broken and needed an electrician to fix it?"

The boy thought about that one.

"I'd run into town and get my uncle."

"Is your uncle an electrician?"

"No, but he's never seen a train crash before."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Looks nice, I m debating heating with NG or electric in the garage. My bro gave me his NG heater from his basement shop and I have my house panel on the opposite wall in the laundry room so I have options, either buy an large electric heater (already have the stuff for a 50A & 30A receptacles) or buy a ~15 flex line to feed the NG heater. Though less attractive, I m leaning toward NG for the sheer heating power & lower operating cost.
> 
> I remember seeing in your mom s shop the walls were insulated but the ceiling was, is that just to make the sound bearable during rain? I m getting closer to a metal building and I ve been told the sound is incredibly loud during a good downpour with no ceiling insulation.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Yes they insulated the ceiling after many years of dealing with the Rock Concert level noise when raining. It did help alot.
> 
> For heat we are going inexpensive route as I am only there once a week. If it was my shop I would be looking into the NG. Now that I have a separate building to do finishing in I am not as concerned about the open flame.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I have always been curious about wood dust hazardous classifications in the Electrical Code. No real experience in that application. I did troubleshoot a piece of equipment in a large cabinet manufacturing shop. The motor starter was general-purpose rather than dust-proof. There was so much sawdust packed in it it was too tight for the starter to function mechanically! There is obviously a fine line between "dust" and explosive fibers. There were lots of arcs in there every time that 3 phase motor started.

When I was about 10 there was a guy doing welding in a grain elevator in Nampa. The harvest season was just beginning. The operator hit the wrong button and dumped a truckload of grain in the silo with the welder. That was the end of him. That was when I learned if it grows, it blows ;-( I wondered about the motor on teh grain auger dad had after that. It was not really "explosion-proof" but they are closed motors so the dust cannot enter. Anoter fine line ;-)


----------



## Peteybadboy

Worked on this today. Sharping for a friend.

If anyone can tell me the TYPE that would be nice. I can't figure that stuff out.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Petey repost those pics on the stumpy nubs forum topic. Get Bandit's attention.


----------



## 987Ron

Time to rest. 7 32 gallon tubs of leaves picked up and to the dump, out side bench sanded and Thompson's added. Duke a bit of ball, 2 hours of shop time. The 2 inch disc sander cut the hand sanding by 50% Yeah.

Now an Ayinger Marzen Lager Bier. Yeah yeah. DW it is a long neck but not lite. My hip med of choice.

Wife likes the old British Mysteries, Bergerac, Inspector Morse, etc. Says I only watch them with her to see the old cars. She is right. Bergerac drives a 1947 Triumph roadster. neat car, right hand drive, suicide doors, all the good stuff. Lots of weird French cars also. Like to look behind the actors at the furniture also, Usually can not answer her questions about the plot or who did what to who.

No bickering tonight guys, it gets tiresome. Ignore and move on. Just a thought from the elder.


----------



## bandit571

Looks like a Type 16…..pre WW2 era…might also check IF there is a date code on the iron. Just three numbers…like a 242….2nd quarter of 1942.

Patent number is for that kidney shaped hole in the lever cap…dates from 1933 onward.


----------



## bandit571

Got corners Number 2 through 4 done, today…









Figured that was enough, for today…need to go an update that blog…after a Tonic & Gin, of course..


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


lmao ! yeah imagine how the antlers felt.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That reminds me of the Forward Thrust Pool we built in Ballard about 1970 or 71. There was scaffolding across the pool area to do all the ceiling work. The painters did not do their work. The most amazing painter I ever saw on a jobsite in nearly 50 years was on an extension ladder. It was in the deep end of the pool about 80 feet high. The painter had a spray gun with an extension about 10 feet long to reach both sides. When he sprayed, the torque turned the top of the ladder about 45 degrees. His helper was at the bottom holding it trying to keep it from turning over.


----------



## pottz

> That reminds me of the Forward Thrust Pool we built in Ballard about 1970 or 71. There was scaffolding across the pool area to do all the ceiling work. The painters did not do their work. The most amazing painter I ever saw on a jobsite in nearly 50 years was on an extension ladder. It was in the deep end of the pool about 80 feet high. The painter had a spray gun with an extension about 10 feet long to reach both sides. When he sprayed, the torque turned the top of the ladder about 45 degrees. His helper was at the bottom holding it trying to keep it from turning over.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


WOW !!!! thats worse than some things ive done bob -lol.


----------



## pottz

hey anyone still awake or have you all called it an early sunday goodnight ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DW is on his way…


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz I am still awake and sorta alert. Soon off the the bed. Dogs out first.


----------



## pottz

well i guess this shows we can always count on the old buzzards !as a young buzzard i learn from those with the experience.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *No bickering tonight guys, it gets tiresome. Ignore and move on. Just a thought from the elder. *
> 
> - 987Ron


Respectfully Ron, as for tiresome that is your opinion. IMO opinion last night was a great example of the dogs nipping and growling.










You may want to go back and read the exchanges. There is this guy Pottz- he started Corona Crazy opposite Crickets similar forum topic. OMG as the facilitator he held it together until the "crew" got banned. Therefore, I ask that people see Pottz as a leader here whether it is Corona Crazy, the Show, or Gunny's garage.

Good job Pottz…


----------



## 987Ron

Be careful with experience, as sometimes it only shows what we did wrong.


----------



## 987Ron

Always respect the Alpha Dog. He is head of the pack and for a good reason. I was not around in the early days. I do recognize the contributions and trials. As you said "Good Job Pottz" You to DW and all the rest.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> well i guess this shows we can always count on the old buzzards !as a young buzzard i learn from those with the experience.
> 
> - pottz


Does that include DW and Rich who are older than you? But Rich is not a self-proclaimed Buzzard…


----------



## pottz

> well i guess this shows we can always count on the old buzzards !as a young buzzard i learn from those with the experience.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Does that include DW and Rich who are older than you? But Rich is not a self-proclaimed Buzzard…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


that is in respect to you and ron.rich who ?


----------



## pottz

> *No bickering tonight guys, it gets tiresome. Ignore and move on. Just a thought from the elder. *
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Respectfully Ron, as for tiresome that is your opinion. IMO opinion last night was a great example of the dogs nipping and growling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to go back and read the exchanges. There is this guy Pottz- he started Corona Crazy opposite Crickets similar forum topic. OMG as the facilitator he held it together until the "crew" got banned. Therefore, I ask that people see Pottz as a leader here whether it is Corona Crazy, the Show, or Gunny s garage.
> 
> Good job Pottz…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thank you dw i really appreciate that,but i only started this 3 part thread, it's guys like you that have kept this going for over what,27k + posts or whatever were at.ron when you joined us you became a part of something i never thought would grow into what it has become.and we need not forget corelz for picking up the ball and running it,until the fumble.then gunny took the kick off and here we are over a year and a half later and still going.this thread is about a diverse group of guys,and gal that come together evaryday and share our lives,and that is special in my opinion,and i hope it goes for a long time to come guys.peace my friends.


----------



## 987Ron

Old Buzzards or younger buzzards all in all a pretty neat group.

Tomorrow have some must do things: 1. Get the P-car out for a bit. Helps the spirit. 2. Pet the dog. 3. some shop time maybe. 4 Listen to the wife. Well I will, honest.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Was busy in shop sorting through a ton of hardware, nuts, bolts and screws I got given by the neighbor. Now to find places to put all that stuff.

Finishing room is humming with 4 projects in various stages of completion.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz this one is for you…*

*Letter to Moke…* If you were offended by my Buzzard reprimand on politics. It was directed to Pottz more so as a pun from what he sent to me. Regardless, of what you think of me; I ask that you reconsider coming home- Your posts and military pics are enjoyable and most importantly a lot of people here like you… *DW*


----------



## bandit571

Sitting here having a Tonic & Gin….spent an hour IN the shop today…had 3 corner joints to make..









#2, #3, and #4 are done..


----------



## 987Ron

Per my Cherokee limited vocabulary time for "ga-ni-tli' (I think that is right or close). 
Nite all. Duke and I have things to do tomorrow.

'


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz this one is for you…*
> 
> *Letter to Moke…* If you were offended by my Buzzard reprimand on politics. It was directed to Pottz more so as a pun from what he sent to me. Regardless, of what you think of me; I ask that you reconsider coming home- Your posts and military pics are enjoyable and most importantly a lot of people here like you… *DW*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey as i said were a diverse group with diverse opinions.it's all about understanding and accepting.do i piss people off,hell ya,does dw piss people off hell ya.but we dont pout and run away.if that was the case we wouldn't be here right now.hey even topa irritates me sometimes,but i still love the guy to death and would miss him if he wasn't here tomorrow.xoxo! lol!


----------



## pottz

> Per my Cherokee limited vocabulary time for "ga-ni-tli (I think that is right or close).
> Nite all. Duke and I have things to do tomorrow.
> 
> - 987Ron


sleep well little ronnie !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Was busy in shop sorting through a ton of hardware, nuts, bolts and screws I got given by the neighbor. Now to find places to put all that stuff.*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*Gunny's next project?*




























Back in the day, shops had "drawers" full of misc. sizes and I remember sorting through my "stash".


----------



## pottz

> *Was busy in shop sorting through a ton of hardware, nuts, bolts and screws I got given by the neighbor. Now to find places to put all that stuff.*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *Gunny s next project?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day, shops had "drawers" full of misc. sizes and I remember sorting through my "stash".
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


wow these pic's remind me of my grandpa,jars full of stuff on a rotating rack .


----------



## pottz

all the talk about this thread got me looking back.heres some history.
post #1 rick dennington
#2 brian
#5 petey
#8 hokieken
#27 topa
#31 corelz
#38 bandit
#52 duck
and last but never least at #81 DW !!!!!!
the rest came later and i was too tired to look further sorry !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey even topa irritates me sometimes,but i still love the guy to death and would miss him if he wasn t here tomorrow.xoxo! lol!
> 
> - pottz


*TopMax- I love your posts except when you encourage Corelz's naughty jokes… *


----------



## pottz

> hey even topa irritates me sometimes,but i still love the guy to death and would miss him if he wasn t here tomorrow.xoxo! lol!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *TopMax- I love your posts except when you encourage Corelz s naughty jokes… *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


naughty or provocative ? i like it em either way-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> all the talk about this thread got me looking back.heres some history.
> post #1 rick dennington
> #2 brian
> #5 petey
> #8 hokieken
> #27 topa
> #31 corelz
> #38 bandit
> #52 duck
> and last but never least at #81 DW !!!!!!
> the rest came later and i was too tired to look further sorry !
> 
> - pottz


*
OK but I was posting on Crickets. Where religious expression was not censured… Pottz do you remember the LJ member who went postal on my religious posts. (Please no names)*

*As for being #81 - I was sent a spiritual prompt to join you guys…*

*Corona Crazy Trivia-*

*Who is the only person that Pottz blocked from Corona Crazy? (spoiler alert it was justified)*


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> all the talk about this thread got me looking back.heres some history.
> 
> - pottz


Post #5134


----------



## pottz

> all the talk about this thread got me looking back.heres some history.
> post #1 rick dennington
> #2 brian
> #5 petey
> #8 hokieken
> #27 topa
> #31 corelz
> #38 bandit
> #52 duck
> and last but never least at #81 DW !!!!!!
> the rest came later and i was too tired to look further sorry !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *
> OK but I was posting on Crickets. Where religious expression was not censured… Pottz do you remember the LJ member who went postal on my religious posts. (Please no names)*
> 
> *As for being #81 - I was sent a spiritual prompt to join you guys…*
> 
> *Corona Crazy Trivia-*
> 
> *Who is the only person that Pottz blocked from Corona Crazy? (spoiler alert it was justified)*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


wow i had to dig back and find it but that ass wipe was robs888 who got booted by cricket also soon after.he was just nasty and pushed every ones buttons.i never block anyone so at the time i took a poll from the regulars and it was unanimous,boot him.


----------



## pottz

> all the talk about this thread got me looking back.heres some history.great song.great song man.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Post #5134
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


damn leeroy your goin way back.how the hell did you find or remember that one?


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> all the talk about this thread got me looking back.heres some history.great song.great song man.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Post #5134
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> damn leeroy your goin way back.how the hell did you find or remember that one?
> 
> - pottz


Easy, that's when the knife got stuck in my back…
Lesson learned!


----------



## pottz

> all the talk about this thread got me looking back.heres some history.great song.great song man.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Post #5134
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> damn leeroy your goin way back.how the hell did you find or remember that one?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Easy, that s when the knife got stuck in my back…
> Lesson learned!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


well i hope the wound has heeled and time has made that pain go away,seems we all get stuck in the back in our time.


----------



## RichT

> Easy, that s when the knife got stuck in my back…
> Lesson learned!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Being the thread's blatherskite seems to empower some.

True friends on LJ are rare, and I'm proud to have you as one of mine, LeeRoy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

delete-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey even topa irritates me sometimes,but i still love the guy to death and would miss him if he wasn t here tomorrow.xoxo! lol!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *TopMax- I love your posts except when you encourage Corelz s naughty jokes… *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


;-)) ;-))


----------



## pottz

> hey even topa irritates me sometimes,but i still love the guy to death and would miss him if he wasn t here tomorrow.xoxo! lol!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *TopMax- I love your posts except when you encourage Corelz s naughty jokes… *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ;-)) ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## corelz125

Petey Don Ws site timetestedtools.net does a good job at was giving the types. I have to go back and read the type chart to get what type it is. The type chart isn't an exact science more of a generalization.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Pottz* Thanks for the patience ;-) I'm hard to irritate. The chity succeeded! I have concluded I never should have been an electrician or in construction. Too easy to electrocute and kill being stupid in both. Too much of my troubleshooting and design correction was because of unsafe and destructive errors. Being knowledgeable and aware of these issues is too stressful in a chity like Auburn. After the engineer's evaluation of the concrete domino standing on top of the ground next door, the chity inspector approved rebar epoxied into the existing concrete and 3-foot square bases poured under the 5 feet of fill making that an illegal retaining wall. The landscaping was not disturbed. Obviously, the inspector used X-ray vision. That technology is available. MickeySoft Monolens will see 10 feet into the soil and 2 feet into concrete. There is no doubt in my mind the perpetrator can work under undisturbed soil since he silently drilled 5/8" holes 6 inches deep into the concrete to epoxy rebar. I wish I had had that ability. Many contracts prohibited concrete drilling in offices and hospitals during the workday. That work had to be done at night. That sound resonates throughout the area. Our grandson was getting complaints about concrete drilling as high as the 14th floor. He went to each contractor working in the building working his way down. Nobody drilling concrete in the office building. He finally found the violator. A serviceman replacing a garbage compactor in the basement ;-)) He only had two more to drill. John told him to go ahead and finish. 2 more were not going to matter at that point. ;-)) WE were just finishing bath remodels when Covid stopped inspections. I asked if they would do our final with their X-ray vision. It is should be easier to see through framed walls than 5 feet of soil, isn't it? I was told all costs are included in the permit fees. The inspectors do not charge for extra services. I asked why they would not provide me with the same level of service they provided the perpetrator. There was no response and I provided a statement from a witness. Obviously, that is a violation of the law; ie, age discrimination, eh?

Corona Crazy is back in family news. SWMOB's cousin told her that her son, anti-vaccer, got covid and spent 2 weeks in bed. Did not go to the hospital. He gave it to his vaccinated wife. She had a mild case for a few days. Cuz also said natural immunity only lasts 90 days ;-(( First time I heard that ;-(( Not good news!

National news supports my "No Shooting in Urban Areas" position. 13 yo playing a video game in his bedroom killed by a stray bullet coming through the window in Pasadena ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Organized retail crime is gaining the upper hand. San Francisco Bay Area Nordstroms Ransacked by 80 Looters.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez and Bandit, The type chart I looked at asked how many patent #s on the Frog, this plane has one, so it brought me to type 13. Bandit thanks for the email - I will check the iron. Got to buy some rust remover.

Pottz, good history review.

My two dawgs are sleeping in their beds side by side.

Gunny I have my nuts, bolts in those plastic cases from a big box store. Its not a perfect system, still have to flip though and open up a case to find what I need. I pretty much have a hardware store in my shop.

Getting my booster this afternoon, wife got hers yesterday. Surge in cases around the country (but not hear in Fla yet) got me thinking.

Peg update - she is back in rehab (that is good) she has been calling one of our friends. So a lot of progress made. Covid almost killed her.

Just a perfect day here.

Have a good one

Golf today w a sore hand from plane sharpening. (might help?) I'd say I put in 2 hrs, and I am not done.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

JFK's Nov. 22nd memorial day


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Is solar an option to go Yeti? I think I would lean towards NG myself.
> 
> - corelz125


Solar would be too invasive and probably make the front of the house look like poo. NG probably is my best option, I'm looking for minimal impact as it will almost certainly be removed before we sell the house be it in a year or 10 years. This is most definitely NOT our forever house, not built to my standards, too small of a garage, too small of a lot. I'm just trying to stay somewhat comfortable as I bide my time here.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. sunny and 69 today after a brief chance of a shower. Duke is being a butt head. Likes to come up and lick your hand to get your attention, better than a bite I guess. Took a whole apple from my daughter's hand unexpectedly (grown woman), he would not give it up (Chessie trait, if I got it it's mine), ate the whole thing. The apple that is, daughter is still with us.

LBD posted a nice rota game in projects and I thank him for giving me some credits. Made my morning. His postings are always worth reading, excellent dialog, excellent game.

Petey: Way back in the dark ages, I had my hand scissored between 2 2×4s. X-ray showed nothing broken, some swelling and bruising. Ask the Doc if I could play golf that weekend, yes but take it easy any pain stop. 
Took the Doc's advise and played. Easy grip, easy swing, did not try to kill the ball. One of the best rounds as far as score ever.

Later


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…run to the Post Office to mail a box…..30 very SUNNY degrees outside…ice IN the doors of the Equinox LT….gotta LUV them heated seats…


----------



## pottz

morning all usually i dont care for mondays but ive got the week off so it's not too bad.gonna make some new table tops for the patio,3 small and one large.the ones now are mahogany and require too much maintenance,gonna use use some ipe i got for free,cant beat that.


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz: If I made something like table tops out of ipe and it turned out well, I would tell everyone it is Brazilian Walnut, sounds so much more exotic. Either way have fun.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* Good news on Peg. How many months ago did it start? Seems like 5 or 6, eh? I get my booster tomorrow. SWMBO's on Wednesday. I tried to schedule both together. The automated system talked like it did, but I was skeptical. Checked with the Walgreen's clerk when picking up meds. It only did me. Reminded me of eFile for income taxes. It wanted info, not on the dividend 1099 form. Customer service said it would not work without the unavailable information ;-)) So much for artificial intelligence, eh?

*DW* Definitely the day the US turned the corner, eh?

We thought this was our forever house when we bought it. Too bad foresight is not 20/20 ;-((

*Ron* LadyByrd used to firmly take my hand. It almost felt like a bite, but I'm sure it was just showing affection ;-) At 95# she was a little stronger than she knew ;-)) One day the neighbor lady was sticking her hand through the fence petting LadyByrd. She said she was bitten. Did not break her skin, just too firm affection.

I can hardly wait to see *Pottz* quality patio tabletops. The Monday comment reminds me of Paul Harvey reporting it is very rare for someone to wake up in a good mood every day and stay that way all day. I did it not only day after day but year after year. The change was when I was overdosed on Topamax and during my recovery period. The chity accommodating code violations maximizing the risks of injury, death, and home destruction is a very negative impact.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz: If I made something like table tops out of ipe and it turned out well, I would tell everyone it is Brazilian Walnut, sounds so much more exotic. Either way have fun.
> 
> - 987Ron


i dont know about fun it's very hard and you get lots of tiny splinters handling it.but it's gonna hold up in the weather much better.the real beauty is i got the wood for free,it was some pieces that had been out and where dirty and water stained,we couldn't sell it in that condition but some sanding and it looks like fresh wood.

petey how are you enjoying working with your ipe?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa the Peg saga started on or about August 8th. (not sure if that was 2020 or 21)?

Pottz I built a huge deck out of epe in Katona NY. I saved 3 boards (they are very chocolate) the pile I have in the garage is light brown with a little green tint. I hope that green sands out. There is some silica in it to dull tools I also bought the epe oil and end grain sealer. Thought I'd see how that looks.

Working epe is like any very hard wood. Deff have to predrill for screws. I may pick up a rotex for the sanding of this stuff. The Dawg needs to buy me a Christmas gift right?

If you can find a place where you can hand pick it - that is what I would do. (there is even some with curl)

So you are making table tops? No bases? I made some end tables out of epe as well. I used red wood 4×4's for the legs. I can't get red wood here.

Still sharping that #4 brutal on the hands.


----------



## corelz125

Petey what are you using to sharpen? Sanding Ipe is like trying to sand a rock.


----------



## pottz

well since i got the ipe for free there was no picking.the bases i already have are made from ipe,i should have done the tops from ipe also,but the mahogany was free from a customer.i would never use redwood anymore because one it's very expensive and two the quality is very poor,mostly sap wood.some pieces are literally all white sap wood which rots very easy and the termites love it.

well i got everything cut and ran through my drum sander because as corelz pointed out it's tough sanding.got all the tops glued up and will cut them out, round over the edges and sand, and hopefully finish with some penofin hardwaood oil.


----------



## corelz125

Which glue did you use for it Pottz?


----------



## pottz

> Which glue did you use for it Pottz?
> 
> - corelz125


titebond 3 with biscuits.


----------



## splintergroup

> titebond 3 with biscuits.
> 
> - pottz


Mmmmmm, sounds like breakfast!

I used epoxy initially with my small outdoor ipe projects, but then went with TB3, nary a problem.


----------



## corelz125

You wipe it down with mineral spirits or acetone before the glue up?


----------



## pottz

> You wipe it down with mineral spirits or acetone before the glue up?
> 
> - corelz125


nope just like i would do any wood.the bases i did out of ipe about 12+ years ago are still solid.some like gorilla glue,i hate it,a pita to work with.at least for me.


----------



## pottz

> titebond 3 with biscuits.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Mmmmmm, sounds like breakfast!
> 
> I used epoxy initially with my small outdoor ipe projects, but then went with TB3, nary a problem.
> 
> - splintergroup


it's the sausage that makes it work splint.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You wipe it down with mineral spirits or acetone before the glue up?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> nope just like i would do any wood.the bases i did out of ipe about 12+ years ago are still solid.some like gorilla glue,i hate it,a pita to work with.at least for me.
> 
> - pottz


I Goroilla either. Which wood is it that has to be wiped to clear the oily surface? Foggy memory issue ;-(


----------



## pottz

> You wipe it down with mineral spirits or acetone before the glue up?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> nope just like i would do any wood.the bases i did out of ipe about 12+ years ago are still solid.some like gorilla glue,i hate it,a pita to work with.at least for me.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I Goroilla either. Which wood is it that has to be wiped to clear the oily surface? Foggy memory issue ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


some say ipe,cocobolo is an oily wood that can be difficult to glue.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa the Peg saga started on or about August 8th. (not sure if that was 2020 or 21)?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Must be 2021. Lucky she is in recovery.


----------



## pottz

> Topa the Peg saga started on or about August 8th. (not sure if that was 2020 or 21)?
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Must be 2021. Lucky she is in recovery.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


no i think it was 2020 bob,petey has been updating us for quite awhile ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Topa the Peg saga started on or about August 8th. (not sure if that was 2020 or 21)?*
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*2020*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa the Peg saga started on or about August 8th. (not sure if that was 2020 or 21)?
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Must be 2021. Lucky she is in recovery.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no i think it was 2020 bob,petey has been updating us for quite awhile ?
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, you are probably right. Over a year ;-((

cocobolo is the one my foggy memory was thinking of ;-)


----------



## pottz

> *Topa the Peg saga started on or about August 8th. (not sure if that was 2020 or 21)?*
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> *2020*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah that poor woman,what a hell to go through.yet people keep protesting the vaccine like it's some horrible thing that might save your life ?


----------



## pottz

march 13th of 2020 i asked, what are you guys experiencing with the virus.maybe time to see what everyone is at over a year and a half later ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz-* I am picturing a table-



















It has to accommodate Buzzards, Ducks and others…



> yeah that poor woman,what a hell to go through.yet people keep protesting the vaccine like it s some horrible thing that might save your life ?
> 
> - pottz


I am getting the booster on Wed.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> march 13th of 2020 i asked, what are you guys experiencing with the virus.maybe time to see what everyone is at over a year and a half later ?
> 
> - pottz


I left teaching March 5, 2020…

Purchased a laser (Thx Ron)

Lost 3 of my pets within 18 months

Have not visited my Mom in over 2 years

Collected unemployment until Sept. 2021

I lived through it and I am back teaching…

I attribute this Forum as a blessing to me, and it is like life's ups and downs and Corelz's naughties which everyone seems to love makes up this conglomerate…


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz-* I am picturing a table-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has to accommodate Buzzards, Ducks and others…
> 
> yeah that poor woman,what a hell to go through.yet people keep protesting the vaccine like it s some horrible thing that might save your life ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I am getting the booster on Wed.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no not that kind of table im just making new tops for the small tables ive posted before.but hey if you wanna come by for a drink on the patio your always welcome.tonight would be great,it was 85 today and right now it's still mid 70's.a beautiful socal day.supposed to drop to about 71 tomorrow and wednesday then jump up to 82 for turkey day,crazy weather.if you want fall just wait a couple days,and if you want summer a couple more.


----------



## pottz

> march 13th of 2020 i asked, what are you guys experiencing with the virus.maybe time to see what everyone is at over a year and a half later ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I left teaching March 5, 2020…
> 
> Purchased a laser (Thx Ron)
> 
> Lost 3 of my pets within 18 months
> 
> Have not visited my Mom in over 2 years
> 
> Collected unemployment until Sept. 2021
> 
> I lived through it and I am back teaching…
> 
> I attribute this Forum as a blessing to me, and it is like life s ups and downs and Corelz s naughties which everyone seems to love makes up this conglomerate…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


so sorry about your pets bud,i know the feeling.as for mom get your ass out and see her or your gonna regret it man.i agree about this forum,it keeps us all connected even though were thousands of miles,or even continents apart.


----------



## 987Ron

Entire family all have all 3 shots. None have had any problems from the shots other than minor discomforts the day after the shot. No virus. Fortunate. 
Retired as is the wife so not much different, other than no travel, very few dinners out (Not much in Bubba land worth dinning out), Lost a great dog in Alex, got a dog in Duke. Fewer haircuts. 
The kids lives as Professors more impacted with on line teaching.


----------



## pottz

as far as the covid wendy and i have been very fortunate and have been without any issues.my wife has lost about 6 friends and ive got so far only 1 that i know of.we have stayed pretty much at home,the wife has a hard time with pretty much any colds, viruses,and flu's.so im gonna get the booster i think,and she probably will too even though she had a bad reaction.better than what peg has dealt with i think.stay safe boys.corona is still very crazy !!!!


----------



## 987Ron

Yes *DW* I agree with Pottz *VISIT YOUR MOM! NOW!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- *



> *it keeps us all connected even though were thousands of miles,or even continents apart.*
> 
> - pottz


*Bud, you are only a 5-hour drive unless I swing down through Tucson, then ad an hour… Let me know.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Yes *DW* I agree with Pottz *VISIT YOUR MOM! NOW!*
> 
> - 987Ron


Thx- I'll post more on Tues.


----------



## CWWoodworking

I got covid in April I think. Got 2 shots.

I am still not "normal". I cleaned the oven Sunday. For those that don't know, oven cleaner is nasty stuff. I could stick my head inside and not smell a thing. My energy level is just now what I consider normal. Taste is hit or miss. If I try something I haven't tried in a long time, I can't taste the first few bites. I have had blood sugar issues and have been diagnosed pre diabetic. Diabetes runs rampant in my family so I dont know if it's related or not.

Physically I never had very bad symptoms. But things have lingered FOREVER.


----------



## 987Ron

Dawgs are telling me it is their time to go out. Then off to bed. Coldest night of the year tonight. 35. Cool tomorrow but shop has a heater if needed. Nite all.


----------



## CWWoodworking

People that are "scared" of the vaccine are morons. Look at all the absolutely terrible medications out there that these same people take without hesitation. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Dawgs are telling me it is their time to go out. Then off to bed. Coldest night of the year tonight. 35. Cool tomorrow but shop has a heater if needed. Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


Shall I bring the down comforator- Duck down-filled…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Cricket

I spent an insane amount of time cleaning up this thread tonight while sorting through a large number of flags. *This will not happen again*. I do not care "who started it". I care that y'all were unable to let it go and kept it going. Every response to the bickering caused the escalation, leaving me to clean up the mess.


----------



## pottz

> I got covid in April I think. Got 2 shots.
> 
> I am still not "normal". I cleaned the oven Sunday. For those that don't know, oven cleaner is nasty stuff. I could stick my head inside and not smell a thing. My energy level is just now what I consider normal. Taste is hit or miss. If I try something I haven't tried in a long time, I can't taste the first few bites. I have had blood sugar issues and have been diagnosed pre diabetic. Diabetes runs rampant in my family so I dont know if it's related or not.
> 
> Physically I never had very bad symptoms. But things have lingered FOREVER.
> 
> - CWWoodworking


wow your one of many.it's just sad so many blow this virus off as nothing.i pray they never have to experience what you and millions have. i look at europe right now going through a huge surge in new cases yet people are protesting getting vaccinated ? WTF is wrong with people these days ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> I spent an insane amount of time cleaning up this thread tonight while sorting through a large number of flags. *This will not happen again*. I do not care "who started it" I care that y all were unable to let it go and kept it going. Every response to the bickering caused the escalation, leaving me to clean up the mess.
> 
> - Cricket


if any of it was due on my part i sincerely apologize cricket.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

*IF*? LOL


----------



## pottz

> *IF*? LOL
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


cmon man really ?


----------



## pottz

> Dawgs are telling me it is their time to go out. Then off to bed. Coldest night of the year tonight. 35. Cool tomorrow but shop has a heater if needed. Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Shall I bring the down comforator- Duck down-filled…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


probably wont be needed here bud.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The friends I have lost in the last 2 years were not Covids, other old age issues. I haven't seen mom since this started either. She is in memory care and has been in isolation several times. She was the only one in the unit that did not test positive at some point. Probably her experienced, high-powered RN immune system killing the bug. She would not know if I was there 5 minutes after I left. She tells LB she hasn't seen him in months when it has been days. I have had side effects this summer that have prevented me from running down there ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


LOL


----------



## pottz

> The friends I have lost in the last 2 years were not Covids, other old age issues. I haven t seen mom since this started either. She is in memory care and has been in isolation several times. She was the only one in the unit that did not test positive at some point. Probably her experienced, high-powered RN immune system killing the bug. She would not know if I was there 5 minutes after I left. She tells LB she hasn t seen him in months when it has been days. I have had side effects this summer that have prevented me from running down there ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


so sorry bob i know thats gotta be hard to deal with my friend.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The friends I have lost in the last 2 years were not Covids, other old age issues. I haven t seen mom since this started either. She is in memory care and has been in isolation several times. She was the only one in the unit that did not test positive at some point. Probably her experienced, high-powered RN immune system killing the bug. She would not know if I was there 5 minutes after I left. She tells LB she hasn t seen him in months when it has been days. I have had side effects this summer that have prevented me from running down there ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> so sorry bob i know thats gotta be hard to deal with my friend.
> 
> - pottz


My dad said the worst part of being in his 80s was no friends left ;-(


----------



## pottz

> The friends I have lost in the last 2 years were not Covids, other old age issues. I haven t seen mom since this started either. She is in memory care and has been in isolation several times. She was the only one in the unit that did not test positive at some point. Probably her experienced, high-powered RN immune system killing the bug. She would not know if I was there 5 minutes after I left. She tells LB she hasn t seen him in months when it has been days. I have had side effects this summer that have prevented me from running down there ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> so sorry bob i know thats gotta be hard to deal with my friend.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My dad said the worst part of being in his 80s was no friends left ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah we all wanna live a long old age but that is the price to pay,your left to die alone !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Armed robbers apparently tried to do a home invasion as part of an escape last night 4 blocks from our old house 4 miles north. Too bad we sold it. I would move back to get out of this chity! I wasn't a very good landlord. I would not rent something I would not live in myself. One renter had her dog locked in all day because it barked all day outside. I had to remove all the carpet and seal the subfloor because of the dog pee stink! ;-(( Another lady with a couple 3 kids lived there for several months for free. Her hubby's father died. He started drinking, lost his business, and divorced her. She did not have any options, but I did. The last one I knew all her life. Nextdoor neighbor's granddaughter. She was a good renter but married a disaster ;-( They ended up being there for over a year without paying the rent. He left the garage piled to the ceiling with scrap carpet. One renter left a boat there and the radiator guy who lost his business left 55-gallon drums full of radiator fluid considered hazmat on the right away with a sewer line adjacent to the property. I called the DOT about the boat title. It was abandoned and I could give it to anyone. The hazmat people told me the radiator fluid was my problem on public property because it was adjacent to my house. The testing of each barrel and getting rid of it was gonna cost a small fortune! I put a 55-gallon drum in the boat and pumped one into it. Put that empty one in the boat and pumped again. Did that several times. A guy had asked me about the boat. I called him and told him he could have it. DOT said no titles were required. He towed it away ;-)) That was the straw that broke the camel's back ;-)) Merrill Lynch lying and trying to prop up their initial public offerings that crashed in the Dot Com Bust lost most of the money. I out smattered the b^$t^rd$. I kept enough money in cash to pay the capital gains tax and refused to let them lose it ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The friends I have lost in the last 2 years were not Covids, other old age issues. I haven t seen mom since this started either. She is in memory care and has been in isolation several times. She was the only one in the unit that did not test positive at some point. Probably her experienced, high-powered RN immune system killing the bug. She would not know if I was there 5 minutes after I left. She tells LB she hasn t seen him in months when it has been days. I have had side effects this summer that have prevented me from running down there ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> so sorry bob i know thats gotta be hard to deal with my friend.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My dad said the worst part of being in his 80s was no friends left ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> yeah we all wanna live a long old age but that is the price to pay,your left to die alone !
> 
> - pottz


My great-grandfather lived to be 98. Died in 1928 I think. The average life expectancy was 49. He was so blind he could only tell the difference between night and day. An uncle lost his vision too but died about 80. Glad that gene went to the other line ;-) He lived twice the average. The highest concern is do I have to have enough saved to live to 150 now that the average is 75?


----------



## pottz

> The friends I have lost in the last 2 years were not Covids, other old age issues. I haven t seen mom since this started either. She is in memory care and has been in isolation several times. She was the only one in the unit that did not test positive at some point. Probably her experienced, high-powered RN immune system killing the bug. She would not know if I was there 5 minutes after I left. She tells LB she hasn t seen him in months when it has been days. I have had side effects this summer that have prevented me from running down there ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> so sorry bob i know thats gotta be hard to deal with my friend.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My dad said the worst part of being in his 80s was no friends left ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> yeah we all wanna live a long old age but that is the price to pay,your left to die alone !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> My great-grandfather lived to be 98. Died in 1928 I think. The average life expectancy was 49. He was so blind he could only tell the difference between night and day. An uncle lost his vision too but died about 80. Glad that gene went to the other line ;-) He lived twice the average. The highest concern is do I have to have enough saved to live to 150 now that the average is 75?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


with 4 years till i wanna retire thats my biggest concern.do i have enough till ?


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW go visit your mom. It is ok if you have the vax.

Got the booster and my arm hurts a little.

Topa - friends are critical to life. My dad had no friends left. The women in my moms building were all around my mom at the funeral. I know she will be good.

Corelz to sharpen I use a stone 1000/8000 and the LV 2 jig. Takes forever to lap, and grind the first bevel. Then after that just tune ups.

Gunny - that was a good one.

Chilly this morn 59. Iquannas won't be able to move.


----------



## bandit571

20 clear and sunny degrees this morning….wish Mother Nature would pay her heating bill….

Count-down is at 12, until I hit 30,000 posts….not too bad?


----------



## corelz125

Petey go with low grit sandpaper to get the primary bevel established then go up to the high grits. I have started with 40 grit on some bad bevels or chipped irons


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, son over this am, he and wife conspiring on the Thanksgiving meals…meals as in more than 1, desserts etc. Granddaughter and beau arriving later today, Grandson ??, etc. Probably gain 5 lbs first day. Dogs will love all the attention and will keep the floor clear of any dropped food. 2 Corgis at the son's house. Not sure a corgi is really a dog. Have to guard the table from Duke.

Cool 46 this am with 55 the high. Leaves are falling. Bright and sunny out but to cool for me.

Maybe we should be able to flag the ads in the right column. Enough said!

Heater on in the shop to get the chill off, some shop time for sure today. Have a great day.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

TRUE STORY :<)))))


----------



## pottz

> TRUE STORY :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


me too i had a schwin sting ray with 3 speed and a banana seat.pretty cool at the time.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa - friends are critical to life. My dad had no friends left. The women in my moms building were all around my mom at the funeral. I know she will be good.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


No doubt about that! In the last few years I have lost several ;-( Mom had new friends within a few days of moving into the memory care facility. The staff says she is one of the most congenial and considerate patients. The thing I noticed is memory loss seems to return people to their most basic personality traits. A few were totally obnoxious bullies ;-(( There is very little the staff can do. When they invade other patients' rooms, they cannot reason with them, they ignore it or are no longer capable of understanding being civil, and are not allowed to physically remove them. There was one who wandered into other patients' rooms all day being a PIA ;-( She was going through their possessions and taking things. I wonder what she was like in life? Probably would have been a career criminal if she was like that with a memory ;-((

Dad had lots of friends, but farming has a bit of social isolation. He outlived them. Last few years his memory was taken away by a rare side effect of anesthesia used in knee replacement surgery. The nurses association did the research to document it. Mom was a well-known RN having been head nurse that established 2 departments at the local hospital. She made an appointment to tell the doctor's company about the side effect and what happened to dad. She said they all sat there starring at their laptops. No one said a word. That drug is no longer used.

I have had 2 rare side effects now; Topamax for migraine prevention and the anxiety relief med to help with sleep deprivation. Being knowledgeable about safety standards is not a good personality trait living in this chity ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TRUE STORY :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> me too i had a schwin sting ray with 3 speed and a banana seat.pretty cool at the time.
> 
> - pottz


Me too ;-) We had a little bike like that for us 3 kids. The only birthday present I ever got from mom dad was the big bike, a Schwinn. It was for all three of us too ;-)


----------



## 987Ron

I wanted on of these, my own "Schwinn Whizzer" top speed maybe 20, had to pedal to help the engine get the bike up a steeper hill. My transport to the 7-9 grades of school. 
No license or helmet requirements in those days.


----------



## 987Ron

*Inflation to the extreme!!!!* A a kid going home from the Sat. Matinee at the Lyric theatre (movies) and the latest Lash Larue or Tim Holt movie would stop at Curtis Sporting goods and spend my last dime on one of these. Only 10 cents in the day. Now Lee Valley wants $4.90

*ROBBERY!!*


----------



## bandit571

My bike was a "Hawthorne" sold at Montgomery Wards…..

IF a traffic light turns green…do NOT be in a hurry to move…..was nearly T-Boned this morning by a semi running the red light…at 45mph..in a 35mph zone…..


----------



## pottz

> My bike was a "Hawthorne" sold at Montgomery Wards…..
> 
> IF a traffic light turns green…do NOT be in a hurry to move…..was nearly T-Boned this morning by a semi running the red light…at 45mph..in a 35mph zone…..
> 
> - bandit571


i never just go with a green i always check both directions before going.so many here stomp on the gas,i guess there in a hurry to get to their funeral.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Inflation to the extreme!!!!* A a kid going home from the Sat. Matinee at the Lyric theatre (movies) and the latest Lash Larue or Tim Holt movie would stop at Curtis Sporting goods and spend my last dime on one of these. Only 10 cents in the day. Now Lee Valley wants $4.90
> 
> *ROBBERY!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


Value of 10 cents in 1950- Accounting for inflation, what is 10 cents in 1950 worth in today's dollars? This calculates the cost of living increases from 1950 and inflation of the US Dollar. What could 10 cents buy in the year 1950? To calculate, find the CPI in the current year, divide it by the CPI in 1950, and multiply it by 10 cents.

$0.10 in 1950 had the same purchasing power as *$1.10* in 2021

Robbery +1 unless the cost of Balsa wood increased….


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz I too wanted that bike. Slick in the back.

Ron Friend of my dads was "Uncle Rich" to us. He owned Rich's Hobby town on RT 46 (Wayne NJ?) he had a small gauge train that we kids rode in. If you saw the Tiki bird in the OkeefanOkee swamp you got a wooden nickel that you could purchase a glider with. My dad worked there on the weekends fixing old trains. He had skills.

Corelz I got my user planes sharp today. I will try sand paper with my No 7. Been meaning to get it sharp. ( I bought it years ago off craigs list for 45 bucks) Lee Valley low angle 62 and low angle skew block plane, my Stanley 4,5 and block plane are razor sharp. Finished my friends #4 hope I can get him to use it

I am procrastinating on building the drawers, but got another coat of finish on. It looks and feels good.

Showed my dawg the local hardware store website for the Rotex. It's all I can do is lead him.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Holiday weight gain: Americans expect to add 8 pounds over the next month*
https://www.studyfinds.org/holiday-weight-gain-8-pounds/


----------



## pottz

> Pottz I too wanted that bike. Slick in the back.
> 
> Ron Friend of my dads was "Uncle Rich" to us. He owned Rich s Hobby town on RT 46 (Wayne NJ?) he had a small gauge train that we kids rode in. If you saw the Tiki bird in the OkeefanOkee swamp you got a wooden nickel that you could purchase a glider with. My dad worked there on the weekends fixing old trains. He had skills.
> 
> Corelz I got my user planes sharp today. I will try sand paper with my No 7. Been meaning to get it sharp. ( I bought it years ago off craigs list for 45 bucks) Lee Valley low angle 62 and low angle skew block plane, my Stanley 4,5 and block plane are razor sharp. Finished my friends #4 hope I can get him to use it
> 
> I am procrastinating on building the drawers, but got another coat of finish on. It looks and feels good.
> 
> Showed my dawg the local hardware store website for the Rotex. It s all I can do is lead him.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


i dont have the rotex but the bosch thats just as good from the reviews i looked at.and it's half the price.ill tell ya it saved me a lot of time sanding that ipe today.


----------



## bandit571

Smoked Sausage, Rice with cheese, and hot sauce..washed down with the Beverage of you choice = Supper.

Never got up out of the 30s, today…despite all that BRIGHT sunshine…

Too many errands today…too tired for any shop time…maybe tomorrow, eh..


----------



## LeeRoyMan

My bachelor meal is smoked sausage and dark red kidney beans.


----------



## bandit571

About time to mix up a Tonic & Gin….one a day seems to be about right….


----------



## pottz

ill take some sausage anyday.on the patio with a glass of wine enjoying the mid 70's weather.i love it but we are in bad need of rain,1/4" so far not starting well.


----------



## splintergroup

Speaking of sausage,
my favorite meal when backpacking was a nice kielbasa, sliced up and fried a bit, then drowned in green chile cheeze whiz.

Yum!


----------



## pottz

well i got the new ipe table tops done today,after 4 hours of sanding,not a fun wood to sand.









this is one of the 3 24" tops before with mahogany top.









and after with an ipe top.









and the main 36" table.
ipe is a great outdoor wood,those bases are about 12+ years old and just a light sanding and some oil they look brand new.


----------



## corelz125

Here the Ipe grays pretty quick. Concrete might sand easier than Ipe 
Petey some complain sharpening with sand paper gets expensive. I like tbe wide range of grits to choose from. I use my worksharp for sharpening most tools.


----------



## pottz

even in our harsh sun if i sand and re oil once a year the wood stays looking like new.it's a beautiful wood just a pita to work with and weighs a ton.


----------



## 987Ron

The new tops are very attractive, like the wood and style.


----------



## pottz

> The new tops are very attractive, like the wood and style.
> 
> - 987Ron


thanks ron.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

was a lot of yard mowing to buy this :<)))))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Your project looks fantastic. Let me give you a housewarming gift…


----------



## pottz

> Your project looks fantastic. Let me give you a housewarming gift…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


fine if you visit you can have long necks,but thats it ! ill keep em in the garage frig.


----------



## 987Ron

Recovering from a great dinner. Son did some fresh smoked grouper, fresh Ga. coast boiled shrimp, fresh corn on the cob etc. Skipped the salad. Have to recover by Thurs. for the turkey. Might make it.


----------



## pottz

> Recovering from a great dinner. Son did some fresh smoked grouper, fresh Ga. coast boiled shrimp, fresh corn on the cob etc. Skipped the salad. Have to recover by Thurs. for the turkey. Might make it.
> 
> - 987Ron


damn that sounds good,im makin some cedar plank salmon with garlic mashers.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Holiday weight gain: Americans expect to add 8 pounds over the next month*
> https://www.studyfinds.org/holiday-weight-gain-8-pounds/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No way Jose'. I'm down at least 15 this year and it ain't comin' back ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*pottz* Tops lookin' great. Why did you replace the mahogany top? it looks good too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like WI is trying to beat WA as the most irresponsible, lax law enforcement. That guy that sped through the Christmas parade was out on $1,000 bail with a long violent history ;-(( The judge that set 1K bail needs to be charged with negligent homicide.


----------



## pottz

> *pottz* Tops lookin great. Why did you replace the mahogany top? it looks good too.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


too much maintenance bob,they would bleach out and need sanding twice a year,the ipe is like a rock.


----------



## 987Ron

nite all, coldest night so far this season, 27 projected, clear skies, be great for star gazing, but to cold for me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> nite all, coldest night so far this season, 27 projected, clear skies, be great for star gazing, but to cold for me.
> 
> - 987Ron


Do you need the Duck filled comforter tonight, for the tuck-in?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- your wood reminds me of Padauk- sanded it is reddish but with UV light it grays… More on this love-hate wood species later if anyone is interested…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

A forum from the past… make sure to click on the link to read Charles Neil's response…

*What is sharp vs dull (scientifically)* 
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/217866

My forum topic with a link to CN's response…

Ps Petey, would you care to where you sent that Forrest blade for sharpening?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Bandit's near-miss reminded me of a motorcyclist we saw last Saturday. Popped a wheelie cutting in front of a car and ran a red light. Must have some feline genes. 3 strikes but he wasn't out.

When I worked at the Lazy B plant in the valley I wondered if I went color blind overnight or if they reversed the red/green rules. The valley is full of warehouses; therefore, semis. At one intersection for them to head to the freeway, it was normal to see 2 or 3 running their red making a left turn. Sometimes they did 5 or 6. I don't recall my green going red before they quit running their red. I had to wait a few times when there were 2 or more cars in front of me ;((

I have never trusted green lights. I always look to see who is running red as I approach. A couple of years ago a taxi driver was killed on Main Street running through his green light ;-(( The summer I graduated high school I was headed to milk on Sunday afternoon. It was a blind intersection with corn about 12 feet or higher. As I passed through I looked to the left. All I could see was Jack Harney's grill on his Chevy pickup running the stop sign. As I cleared the intersection I glanced at my rearview mirror. His pickup cleared my rear bumper by about 18 inches ;-)

Anyway, Baha chicken was good tonight ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *pottz* Tops lookin great. Why did you replace the mahogany top? it looks good too.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> too much maintenance bob,they would bleach out and need sanding twice a year,the ipe is like a rock.
> 
> - pottz


I didn't know it was that fragile. Good move ;-)


----------



## pottz

> nite all, coldest night so far this season, 27 projected, clear skies, be great for star gazing, but to cold for me.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Do you need the Duck filled comforter tonight, for the tuck-in?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


did you ask how the duck feels about this-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- Ron has bird dogs who are bred for fowl who are shot and harvested. It was the intention to provide comfort to our "elder"... It would be like me bringing a stuffed bunny to your tuck-in with the Beagle.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> nite all, coldest night so far this season, 27 projected, clear skies, be great for star gazing, but to cold for me.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Do you need the Duck filled comforter tonight, for the tuck-in?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> did you ask how the duck feels about this-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Doesn't Duck shed down every spring?

CAn't remember ;-( Did I post this safe ladder work ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite all-










Wed… No school and going for my 3rd jab…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- Ron has bird dogs who are bred for fowl who are shot and harvested. It was the intention to provide comfort to our "elder"... It would be like me bringing a stuffed bunny to your tuck-in with the Beagle.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well if you put it that way. im sure the duck is relieved -lol., id never shoot and harvest a friend !


----------



## pottz

> nite all, coldest night so far this season, 27 projected, clear skies, be great for star gazing, but to cold for me.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Do you need the Duck filled comforter tonight, for the tuck-in?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> did you ask how the duck feels about this-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Doesn t Duck shed down every spring?
> 
> CAn t remember ;-( Did I post this safe ladder work ;-))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yes and it was hilarious.but in reality it probably worked ok ?


----------



## pottz

> Nite all-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wed… No school and going for my 3rd jab…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


good i think im gonna do it too, why not?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> CAn t remember ;-( Did I post this safe ladder work ;-))*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Not sure about the ladder but I do remember that you borrowed $200 from me and it hasn't been paid back…


----------



## pottz

> CAn t remember ;-( Did I post this safe ladder work ;-))*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Not sure about the ladder but I do remember that you borrowed $200 from me and it hasn t been paid back…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


he's good for it.ill back him up dw !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> CAn t remember ;-( Did I post this safe ladder work ;-))*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Not sure about the ladder but I do remember that you borrowed $200 from me and it hasn t been paid back…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> *


*
I remember that *gift* RLMAO


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> nite all, coldest night so far this season, 27 projected, clear skies, be great for star gazing, but to cold for me.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Do you need the Duck filled comforter tonight, for the tuck-in?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> did you ask how the duck feels about this-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Doesn t Duck shed down every spring?
> 
> CAn t remember ;-( Did I post this safe ladder work ;-))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> yes and it was hilarious.but in reality it probably worked ok ?
> 
> - pottz


They probably got away with it ;-) Back about 1970 or 71 I worked on a swimming pool. . There was scaffolding across the pool area to do all the ceiling work. The painters did not do their work. The most amazing painter I ever saw on a job site in nearly 50 years was on an extension ladder. It was in the deep end of the pool about 80 feet high. The painter had a spray gun with an extension about 10 feet long to reach both sides. When he sprayed, the torque turned the top of the ladder about 45 degrees. His helper was at the bottom holding it trying to keep it from turning over.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Nite all-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wed… No school and going for my 3rd jab…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Us 2. ;-)


----------



## pottz

> nite all, coldest night so far this season, 27 projected, clear skies, be great for star gazing, but to cold for me.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Do you need the Duck filled comforter tonight, for the tuck-in?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> did you ask how the duck feels about this-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Doesn t Duck shed down every spring?
> 
> CAn t remember ;-( Did I post this safe ladder work ;-))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> yes and it was hilarious.but in reality it probably worked ok ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> They probably got away with it ;-) Back about 1970 or 71 I worked on a swimming pool. . There was scaffolding across the pool area to do all the ceiling work. The painters did not do their work. The most amazing painter I ever saw on a job site in nearly 50 years was on an extension ladder. It was in the deep end of the pool about 80 feet high. The painter had a spray gun with an extension about 10 feet long to reach both sides. When he sprayed, the torque turned the top of the ladder about 45 degrees. His helper was at the bottom holding it trying to keep it from turning over.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


oh my god i can just see it,crazy !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Many years later I had a contract on a small control job there. I was working on a Saturday. I took my son to help move materials and show him the "ropes" in the electrical trade. He was taking some conduit up into the attic space. One 1/2" EMT slipped out of the bundle. There was a recessed area below the floor level covered by steel slats about 3/4" apart. It had a bunch of PVC piping and valves in it. That EMT fell perfectly between 2 of the slats. If it had been 1/8" either way it would have been deflected and fell on the floor with the others. It hit a piece of the plastic piping and broke it. It had a good-sized stream running out. None of the pumps were running it was gravity flow from the pool ;-)) It took a while but I finally found the valves to isolate that section. Monday morning I showed the fitter. He said it wasn't a big deal. Do not worry about it. He would take care of it. Whew!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Leeroy, my bachelor meal is Ravioli or Chinese food .

Pottz - nice (and quick) job on the table tops. I never had greying on my epe deck. (up north)

Topa here in Ft Myers you must check when the light turns green.

Cold here freak'n 52 degrees this am! Only getting to 73. It's a pants day on the golf course. Several layers.

BTW I got to hit the first ball off the grass on our new practice facility. I've been pushing for that project for about 6 years. It wasn't planned. Pro said it was only fitting. Nice to hear that. He took a video. Apparently, it got sent around to the members.

My dawg is getting me a Rotex , after reading about sanding epe.


----------



## 987Ron

Good morning all Frost on the ground this am, first of the season. High only 59.

Petey: dogs are man's best friend. Have had them bring be a ball or a frisbee but never a Rotex. Your dog must have had some superior domestication training. Dog deserves a treat.

Trugreen was here at 8am out spreading stuff on the lawn. To cold fo me. Pesticide the sign says…

Heater on in the shop, turn it off soon, it gets it too warm. Just knock the chill off is all I am after. Do some sanding on some curved pieces for Christmas boxes for the girls.

Yesterday afternoon, Mason, neighbors granddaughter who I gave a rota game to, brought over iced cupcakes and cookies she had made. Made a big deal out of it for her. Pretty sure Grandma was helping with the goodies. Young lad down the street brought over his skate board that had a very bad edge on it. Sanded it down for him. Big grin and thanks man was the reward for me.

Have a great day. English Muffins out of the toaster. Bit of honey and coffee with them. honey on the muffins, coffee black and unsweetened.


----------



## bandit571

32 mostly sunny degrees outside, this morning. Uncle Charles wake up.

BP Spike last night…we have a pill for that. ( WAS up in the 230s, now back to "normal")

Waiting for it to warm up enough to get rid of the frost….have to hang a few tarps to enclose the Gazebo for the winter…

"Meat Lovers" Breakfast Bowl AND Pills for 1st and second Breakfast…

Trying to get a music video OUT of me head…Primus: Wynoma's Big Brown Beaver….you have been warned…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Ron, used a radiator box to box up the shooter. Removed battery. They won't ship with one inside. Was dead anyway. LOL.

We are slowly at work today might sneak out to UPS and get sent off.


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron, used a radiator box to box up the shooter. Removed battery. They won t ship with one inside. Was dead anyway. LOL.
> 
> We are slowly at work today might sneak out to UPS and get sent off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Duke is anxious. Thanks.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Working on cleaning off my workbench.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Is this what is going in Pottz's Thanksgiving box?*


----------



## 987Ron

> Working on cleaning off my workbench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Desks and workbenches serve related purposes therefore:

If a cluttered desk (workbench) is a sign of a cluttered mind
of what then, is a empty desk (workbench) a sign?
Albert Einstein.

Studies show working at a messy desk (workbench) may actually help you to think more creatively.

My answer to what some people consider messy…..It is organized chaos.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Needed some room to work on this.


----------



## corelz125

That's some habitrail Gunny.

I'm glad i'm not the only one with a bench that looks like that


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That s some habitrail Gunny.
> 
> *I m glad i m not the only one with a bench that looks like that*
> 
> - corelz125


Me too! LMAO

Happy Turkey Day everyone! Dinner here with kids and families.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Spooky future is this is not addressed ;-(( Brazen Shoplifting and Traumatized Staff Impacting Company Profits: Best Buy CEO


----------



## CWWoodworking

Couple cool pieces in process I thought I'd share-









Half of a 5dr chest side. Still deciding which part I like.










Coffee table top in Brazilian rosewood. This wood is not allowed to be brought in to the US anymore. Owner of company loves this stuff. He's trying to buy up the veneer in the country already.

Have a good thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Have a great Thanksgiving. I am thankful for you all.

CW wow! cool!

Gunny what is that pvc thing? I did not expect to see your bench like that! Bandit, me sure….

Bandit I have BP issues as well. Under control w meds. I let too many things bother me.

Ron, you train your dawg chasing a ball, I show mine how to use Amazon Prime.

JWB in hand. Relaxing.

Our Thanksgiving will be with friends.

Enjoy your Thanksgiving.


----------



## pottz

> Couple cool pieces in process I thought I'd share-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Half of a 5dr chest side. Still deciding which part I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee table top in Brazilian rosewood. This wood is not allowed to be brought in to the US anymore. Owner of company loves this stuff. He's trying to buy up the veneer in the country already.
> 
> Have a good thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> - CWWoodworking


wow that rosewood is mind blowing,who wouldn't love it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Couple cool pieces in process I thought I'd share-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee table top in Brazilian rosewood. This wood is not allowed to be brought in to the US anymore. Owner of company loves this stuff. He's trying to buy up the veneer in the country already.
> 
> Have a good thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> - CWWoodworking


Awesome wood. Too bad it has limited supply ;-(

BP in the 230s is dangerous for sure. Good thing the pill works.

*Petey* I let too many things bother me too.

Warning: Cause of BP med requirement ;-((
The chity accommodating fire, propane, and structural code violations are a biggies ;-(( If we could get the FBI to do a fraud investigation like my nephew a county sheriff said we needed to do it would be a big help. I need better documentation I think. Our US representative's office could not get them to proceed. The White House forwarded the case to the EPA. They do have a section that should address the issue but the Seattle office sent me a letter saying it was out of their jurisdiction. Typical bureaucrat, I believe, protected incompetent job and get it off the desk so they can go back to drinking coffee, smoking pot, and playing with their phone ;-(( Anyways, saw doc this AM. The mountains of meds have it under control until I get my wife, my life, our home, and our neighbors protected. I believe if I hadn't been knowledgeable and aware of the situation working in the petroleum industry remodeling service stations before OSHA regulations and survived a vapor explosion the stresses of the propane bomb would be a lot less. The concrete domino rupturing it is a Free-Dumb granted to the perpetrator. Electricians, plumbers, barbers, hairdressers all have to meet qualifications to get licensed. Idiots like the perp can be licensed as a general contractor without any qualifications to build dangerous projects putting lives at risk. We really need some chity staff that with more experience than spending their life sitting on their 4$$ at a desk ;-( Mom was a highly accomplished RN. She established 2 departments at the hospital as head nurse. The chity staff reminds me of what she said when they changed nurses' training to a 4-year degree. They aren't trained, we have to do it now, and they all think they are going to sit on their 4$$ telling everyone else what to do ;-))


----------



## corelz125

Some Rosewood is less than limited supply. How come that one is so light?


----------



## CWWoodworking

> Some Rosewood is less than limited supply. How come that one is so light?
> 
> - corelz125


Rosewood can be all over the place color wise. Santos can have a lot of orange in it or almost none and be all brown. The sap is usually creamy color like in the pic.

The flitches I had to use were very small 3" ~. But they still have value for smaller projects like coffee tables.

The bigger, better flitches go to dining tables. George Bush bought a rosewood table a long time ago. Expensive even back then.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

CWW- Thx for the beautiful pics and info… Woodworking at its best.

Is this the G Bush's desk?


----------



## pottz

man a quiet night i guess everyone is resting for the big feast.well this will be my first year ever not having a home cooked thanksgiving dinner.our son wont be home from texas and it's just me and wendy so were gonna let our fav chef cook it for us this year.gonna eat early come home and watch our traditional christmas vacation,and have wendys homemade pumpkin cheesecake.hope you all have plenty of family too share the day with,sadly ours are all gone or far away with their own families.hell gettin old boys.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> CWW- Thx for the beautiful pics and info… Woodworking at its best.
> 
> Is this the G Bush s desk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Could be but I don't think so. We have that leg on a dining table. Never seen a desk built with it though.

There is an old timer that does most of the real traditional stuff like that. He is slow, but his stuff is perfect. He's been there since the beginning. He did most of the engineering on all the styles before everything was computer aided.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> man a quiet night i guess everyone is resting for the big feast.well this will be my first year ever not having a home cooked thanksgiving dinner.our son wont be home from texas and it s just me and wendy so were gonna let our fav chef cook it for us this year.gonna eat early come home and watch our traditional christmas vacation,and have wendys homemade pumpkin cheesecake.hope you all have plenty of family too share the day with,sadly ours are all gone or far away with their own families.hell gettin old boys.
> 
> - pottz


*Stop worrying about getting old! IMO you are a tough type of guy and you will go from this long-term job in 4 years to retirement… The infamous question are you planning/preparing for the next stage in your life?

As for getting old; yes I got old but I did not stop finding ways to stay alive in mind, body, and soul.*


----------



## pottz

> man a quiet night i guess everyone is resting for the big feast.well this will be my first year ever not having a home cooked thanksgiving dinner.our son wont be home from texas and it s just me and wendy so were gonna let our fav chef cook it for us this year.gonna eat early come home and watch our traditional christmas vacation,and have wendys homemade pumpkin cheesecake.hope you all have plenty of family too share the day with,sadly ours are all gone or far away with their own families.hell gettin old boys.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Stop worrying about getting old! IMO you are a tough type of guy and you will go from this long-term job in 4 years to retirement… The infamous question are you planning/preparing for the next stage in your life?
> 
> As for getting old; yes I got old but I did not stop finding ways to stay alive in mind, body, and soul.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh yeah definitely,most plan for financial but dont plan on what their gonna do.ive got the wood of course but also im an avid gardener too.and we love to go to wine country for relaxing mid week getaways.it's just sad that all the family has passed on my side and hers.she really is having a hard time not having family during the holidays.hell i kinda like it.all they did was piss us off anyway-lol.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Gunny what is that pvc thing? I did not expect to see your bench like that! Bandit, me sure….
> 
> Bandit I have BP issues as well. Under control w meds. I let too many things bother me.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I am working on a vent for the crawlspace under my finishing room. This was proof of concept. Epic fail. Due to location I would have to use those 90 elbows and that caused issues with proper airflow. Called for help this evening and have new plan for different location with upgraded fan. Be a bit before I bother to get installed as this is not needed in winter. Just put it together as I was cleaning off bench.

bench got out of control, been a busy few months… LOL


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Thanks Gunny, Happy Thanksgiving to you, and *Everybody* here at the Garage.

Yes, was surprised to see your bench. lol
No big deal, I have plenty of what I call "Hell Holes" of crap piled up. I just don't share pics of them. 
Everybody be safe tomorrow, keep an extra eye out for the crazies…


----------



## DevinT

My maternal grandmother passed away today at the age of 98. It hasn't hit me yet, but I'd like this not to be about me.

She was my last grandparent to go. Even at 98 she was commissioning murals in Roque River, Oregon. A dozen in all, she was grand marshal of the town in 2019 and COVID lockdowns never slowed her down.

She down-played it to the whole family the cancer she was diagnosed with, but that wasn't what took her out. She fell out of bed getting up and hit her head, suffering from a concussion. She recovered enough to have her son, daughter in-law, and grand daughter (my sister) by her side. I spoke with her last week.

She wanted me to know she loved me, my spouse, and knew we would be great parents to our new arrival. Unfortunately she never got to meet Orion, our son, but my sister shared photos and said she always thought of us and was very proud.

Sorry for sharing this here if it is at all upsetting or if it is the wrong forum, but I feel like Gunny's Garage Is more family oriented than most forums these days (however strange that seems).

Anywho, I just want to share that perhaps we could make a toast to My grandmother. To Wanda.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Most sincere condolences to you and your family, Devin. Glad to hear she was healthy and active up to the end. Too many suffer too much.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Pottz* That scattered family stuff was us. Mom's side, 7 of them, were scattered all over the US. She grew up on a farm in Moke country (Iowa). Dad's side had a brother farming with his dad 1/2 mile to the west. A sister was adjacent to the south. Her hubby took over his dad's farm. My dad's farm was sort of a reward from his dad for spending the best years of his life working for free to save his dad's farms in the Great Depression. He was 14 in 1929 and was rewarded about 1945. 16 years! The other sisters were in WA and CA. Not enough land to keep families together farming. Worse today now that the family farm lifestyle I grew up in is a hobby rather than a livelihood ;-(

In the early years, we altered T-day and Christmas between SWMBO's parents (80 miles) and mine (500 miles). The kids got to see their grandparents. We fished at SWMBO's parents on the lake quite a bit. My dad told me he saw me more than my LS who lived about 5 miles away ;-(


----------



## Peteybadboy

Devin, so sorry for your loss. Your Grandmother sounds like she was a gift to you and your family.

Pottz enjoy alone time with Wendy. We watch March of the Wooden Solders. Today cocktails at noon dinner at 2. Bring our pups to another friend's home so his grand kids can play with them.

Will call my mom and family. (mom is in the hospital after a fall) but doing rehab before they let her out. I will also call uncle Wah.

I think I will go out into the shop and just look at it, so I can say I did something out there today.

A full day.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## 987Ron

Devin, you are doing it right, remembering the good times and love. Respects.

Pottz… phasing in one's life is just another day. Never really planned retirement as to what I would be doing. Just more emphasis on the things I wanted to do and a bit more time to do it. Beware people will find things for you to do for them as you are retired and have and need activities. As time passed missed some of the things left behind, mainly some of the people I worked with. Still correspond with several.

Thanksgiving is almost better than Christmas for me. No presents to worry about, are the kids happy with what we got them, what will i do with another shirt? Thanksgiving does lack the religious significance, but what is more important than family. 
Son and DIL only 3 blocks away and the "Big Spread" will be there. Grand kids both home, granddaughter bringing her fiancee along, daughter off work, what could be better. Remember those times as a kid, Mom and Dad both from a large family, lots of Uncles and Aunts, Cousins. Thanksgiving dinner was not formal, too many people, and schedules. So the "Big Spread" as we remember it. Aunt Pauline's house, dinning room table against one wall, all leaves installed with a huge turkey, a ham, her homemade noodles and chicken, maybe a quail or two shot that morning by one of us on Granddad's place. Cranberries, home made rolls, butter, green beans, and the rest. Always homemade pumpkin pie and pecan pie. Pecans from the trees on the farm. Candies, nuts the works.
Our "Big Spread" is smaller but the same intent and joy. A couple from Turkey invited, a couple of the Son's and DIL's Univ. Profs that are single invited, a grad student or two, unable to go to their "home" for Thanksgiving, all come and go during the afternoon. The dogs greet all and enjoy the droppings. And I the oldest, given respect and interest that I never savored, wanted or deserved. Great times. 
Enjoy yours. Time passes.


----------



## corelz125

Devin it sounds like she lived a long and full life. Making it as far as she did and still being able to do all of what she did you can't ask for much more. Sounds like she was very proud of you also. Sorry for your loss. Glad you feel that you could come in this thread and share your story.


----------



## pottz

devin this was the perfect place to share your loss and love for your grandmother,with friends as we are not together in life but in spriit.sounds like she was an incredible woman that had a great life,we could all be so lucky.

and thanks guys for the thoughts,we will be with our friends at out favorite restaurant that weve been going to for the last 23+ years.the chef is a good friend and also the person that remarried us a couple years ago so we wont be too alone.i wish you all a happy thanksgiving.maybe a little shop time working on some xmas gifts.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Devin, sorry for your loss. Always tough to loss someone, more so when they are close family.

Posting here, spot on. Will raise a toast for her this evening.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*When did America first call for a national Thanksgiving?*










*"America first called for a national day of thanksgiving to celebrate victory over the British in the Battle of Saratoga. In 1789, George Washington again called for a national day of thanks on the last Thursday of November to commemorate the end of the Revolutionary War and the ratification of the Constitution. And during the Civil War, both the Confederacy and the Union issued Thanksgiving Day proclamations following major victories."*


----------



## DevinT

Thank you all so much!


----------



## corelz125

A government social worker was visiting the an reservation for the first time.

A woman was yelling at an old Indian man.

The man looked like he could use some help.

The social worker walked over and broke up the disturbance by pulling the man aside.

"Hey, that lady sure hates you."

"She no lady. She my wife."

"You don't say. What's her name?"

"Wife name 'Three Horse'."

The social worker smiled. "Now that's a strange name. Three Horse. Yep, that sure is a strange name. How did she get a name like that?"

"Nag nag nag."


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... "Wife name 'Three Horse'."
> 
> The social worker smiled. "Now that's a strange name. Three Horse. Yep, that sure is a strange name. How did she get a name like that?"
> 
> "Nag nag nag."
> - corelz125


Gotta rebadge the missus *168 horses*.... nags 24/7!


----------



## DS

An old, blind Marine wanders into an all-girl biker bar by mistake.
He finds his way to a bar stool and orders a shot of Jack Daniels.
After sitting there for a while, he yells to the bartender, 'Hey, you wanna hear a blonde joke?'
The bar immediately falls absolutely silent.
In a very deep, husky voice, the woman next to him says,
'Before you tell that joke I think it is only fair, given that you are blind, that you should know five things:
1. The bartender is a blonde girl with a baseball bat.
2. The bouncer is a blonde girl.
3. I'm a 6-foot tall, 175-pound blonde woman with a black belt in karate.
4. The woman sitting next to me is blonde and a professional weight lifter.
5. The lady to your right is blonde and a professional wrestler.
Now, think about it seriously, do you still wanna tell that blonde joke?'
The blind Marine thinks for a second, shakes his head and mutters, 'No…not if I'm gonna have to explain it five times.'

Happy Thanksgiving, all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I spent an insane amount of time cleaning up this thread tonight while sorting through a large number of flags. *This will not happen again*. I do not care "who started it". I care that y all were unable to let it go and kept it going. Every response to the bickering caused the escalation, leaving me to clean up the mess.
> 
> - Cricket


*A good admonition from Cricket to remember for Thanksgiving 2021*

Corelz joke- Duck- and DS all 3 in a row on Thanksgiving 2021? What I do not like is the misogyny and a blind Marine jokes postings. Especially, since Devin posted the loss of a loved one and the responses from various members showing support. I did not flag these instead I am posting my dislike to these 3 posts.


----------



## RichT

> *A good admonition from Cricket to remember for Thanksgiving 2021*
> 
> Corelz joke- Duck- and DS all 3 in a row on Thanksgiving 2021? What I do not like is the misogyny and a blind Marine jokes postings. Especially, since Devin posted the loss of a loved one and the responses from various members showing support. I did not flag these instead I am posting my dislike to these 3 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Frankly, DW, you could not have chosen a more appropriate photo to accompany your prose….....

You old dinosaur, you!!! LOL

But I'm glad you're here. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Thx- Rich, best to you and others as well… Happy Thanksgiving*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*10 pm Thanksgiving 2021- *

and tomorrow is Black Friday, anybody shopping?


----------



## Peteybadboy

up at 430, both dawgs out to do their biz. Little one twice, I think she knows how to get me up out of my comfortable chair for fun. Both now a sleep with me in the chair.

We had a great Thanksgiving. 10 couples away from family, but it worked for all. Wife and I won the Christmas trivia game (now 3 years running).

Golf today, I run a group. 12 guys playing today.

Wife made me a list of things to do. We will be listing this house for sale shortly. The source of my stress.

It is our 38th Anniversary.

Enjoy the day.


----------



## 987Ron

petey: happy Anniversary. Hugs all around.

Lots of leftovers so more good food today. dogs loved the turkey scraps. Coffee seems better than normal this am.
No Black Friday shopping for me. Maybe shop time.

Daughter works at Walart, sure to hear stories tomorrow am from todays forays.

have a great day. from one old lizard to the T-Rexs.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Back at work. Slaves gotta get things done.


----------



## corelz125

Congratulations Petey. Got married right after Thanksgiving?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Mother's cordless battery organizer


----------



## DS

So, I posted the blonde joke before catching up with the 221 postings since my last read.
I meant no disrespect to Devin or her loss. It is a rough time for sure when a dear family member passes.

Not sure what the appropriate amount of time/posts should pass afterwards before posting humor again.
Also I didn't realize blonde jokes were forbidden… I guess I'll have to stick to religion and politics.


----------



## pottz

> *10 pm Thanksgiving 2021- *
> 
> and tomorrow is Black Friday, anybody shopping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i have never and will never go shopping on black friday,thats for the crazy people.


----------



## pottz

> So, I posted the blonde joke before catching up with the 221 postings since my last read.
> I meant no disrespect to Devin or her loss. It is a rough time for sure when a dear family member passes.
> 
> Not sure what the appropriate amount of time/posts should pass afterwards before posting humor again.
> Also I didn't realize blonde jokes were forbidden… I guess I'll have to stick to religion and politics.
> 
> - DS


no harm done ds when we forbid humor here it will time for me to go.maybe there is a rule for how many posts after a sad one ? frankly thats when we need some humor the most.as ive always said id rather laugh than cry about life.to each his own though.


----------



## corelz125

Two men were golfing, and the fairway of the hole they were playing was adjacent to a road.

The first man was setting up for his swing, when a funeral procession went by on the road.

He stopped, faced the procession for a moment, then bowed his head in prayer as the hearse passed by.

Only when the procession had passed out of view did he resume playing, driving his ball to the green.

As they were walking toward the green, the second man said, "That was a touching show of respect for the the deceased back there. I had no idea you were so sentimental."

The first man shrugged and said, "It's the least I could do. I was married to her for thirty years."


----------



## DS

My sisters used to organize a Black Friday spree after Thanksgiving dinner.
They had all the ads spread out and everyone had their lists and their assignments.

Someone would be assigned to go to a store and purchase all the items for everybody on the list from that store.
That way, between everybody in the group, you could get all the specials from all the stores if you wanted.

I helped out one year.
It was the first and last time for me.

Nowadays, you can pretty much get a good deal online for everything.
I never enjoyed the mob scenes at the stores.

What was the point? How much blood will be shed for 20% off?


----------



## pottz

> Two men were golfing, and the fairway of the hole they were playing was adjacent to a road.
> 
> The first man was setting up for his swing, when a funeral procession went by on the road.
> 
> He stopped, faced the procession for a moment, then bowed his head in prayer as the hearse passed by.
> 
> Only when the procession had passed out of view did he resume playing, driving his ball to the green.
> 
> As they were walking toward the green, the second man said, "That was a touching show of respect for the the deceased back there. I had no idea you were so sentimental."
> 
> The first man shrugged and said, "It's the least I could do. I was married to her for thirty years."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> So, I posted the blonde joke before catching up with the 221 postings since my last read.
> I meant no disrespect to Devin or her loss. It is a rough time for sure when a dear family member passes.
> 
> Not sure what the appropriate amount of time/posts should pass afterwards before posting humor again.
> Also I didn't realize blonde jokes were forbidden… I guess I'll have to stick to religion and politics.
> 
> - DS
> 
> no harm done ds when we forbid humor here it will time for me to go.maybe there is a rule for how many posts after a sad one ? frankly thats when we need some humor the most.as ive always said id rather laugh than cry about life.to each his own though.
> 
> - pottz


+1 When political correctness addresses "Karen, Sharon, Becky, and Chad" they may get the blonde jokes too. I have too much stress with the chity's accommodation of code violations being a threat to my wife, my life, our home, and the neighborhood. A little humor is always a welcome distraction ;-))


----------



## bandit571

2 "Gentleman" were walking back "home" from a Pub Crawl….both had received their orders to go home (back to the USA) the very next day. Pub Crawl resulted in both "LTs" carrying the remains of their 6-packs. Not wanting to return with all them empty bottles…decided to head down an old alleyway behind a row of buildings.

Came to a spot (man, them empties are getting heavy) that had a shoulder high wall. Decided to sit the empties up on that wall…hmmm….since both were carrying their sidearms…decidd to see which drunk could hit the most bottles, from across the 8' alleyway…...

After a few shots…all heck broke loose on the other side of that wall..with someone even shooting back! Holstered their 45s, "Right FACE"...range walked to the end of the alleyway…turned two corners and walked down towards all the commotion…..turned out that wall was behind an ARVN MP Outpost! Ooops, One of the 2 now suddenly sober LTs went and asked what was all the commotion about? "VC..VC!"

Well, let us know IF you find them, will ya? And..off we trudged back to our little "Hooch"....Trying NOT to bust out laughing….

BTW…I hit 3 of mine…I think.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez,

We have a large extended family. Many kids about the same age. In order to have us all together, we took the thanksgiving weekend to get married so we were all home from school.

Update on my work.. Table 2 with 3 coats of finish. The blum undermount sliders have been shipped!


----------



## pottz

coming together real nice petey.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Happy 38th *Petey* project is lookin' good.

*Gunny* Mother's cordless battery organizer looks good. Is that for her or are you working for her? ;-))

*corelz125* Good one ;-)

*DW* No shopping for me ;-) A Brief History of Black Friday


----------



## RichT

The funeral joke reminded me of an old one.

I man is playing golf with his wife when he hits a nasty slice into the woods with a barn between him and the green. When they locate the ball he's trying to figure out how to recover.

His wife tells him to aim for the window of the barn and try to hit the ball through it and onto the green. He takes the shot, misses the window, and the ball flies back hitting his wife in the head and killing her.

A couple of weeks later he's playing the same hole with a buddy. He hits another wild slice and winds up in the woods with the barn between him and the green.

His buddy tells him to aim for the window in the barn and try to hit the ball through it and onto the green.

He says, nah, the last time I tried that I got a bogey on the hole.


----------



## bandit571

Been dealing with BP Spikes the last 3 days…starting to get old…today's spike..202/149….pills to knock it back down…for now..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> **DW* No shopping for me ;-) *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> *


*

Time to start watching * B.1.1.529 *

WHO calls special meeting to discuss new Covid variant found in South Africa with 'a large number of mutations'…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* What is B.1.1.529?


----------



## pottz

> *DW* What is B.1.1.529?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


it's a new covid variant from south africa.just what we need ? time for anther shot boys.thats as in,whiskey-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *DW* What is B.1.1.529?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> it s a new covid variant from south africa.just what we need ? time for anther shot boys.thats as in,whiskey-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Too bad a double shot of Kentucky Bourbon every day will not keep it at bay ;-)


----------



## bigblockyeti

It's okay sooner or later one of these vaccines will do what they promise. I understand the profitability of making it good, but not too good. Healthy people don't pay for yacht fuel.


----------



## pottz

> *DW* What is B.1.1.529?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> it s a new covid variant from south africa.just what we need ? time for anther shot boys.thats as in,whiskey-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Too bad a double shot of Kentucky Bourbon every day will not keep it at bay ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


no but you worry about it much-lol.


----------



## pottz

> It s okay sooner or later one of these vaccines will do what they promise. I understand the profitability of making it good, but not too good. Healthy people don t pay for yacht fuel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bigblockyeti


funny but hell it might become reality.when will we stop worrying about it and just go on with life ?


----------



## pottz

*this is for dw*


----------



## corelz125

Friend of mine also got married a Saturday after Thanksgiving Petey. A guy I was working with got married on Halloween. 
Tables looking good


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *this is for dw*
> 
> - pottz


+1 I also liked Corelz's golf joke until you tagged it with a Jesus meme… * [:>}*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey-*










*38th wedding anniversary*
The modern gift given on the 38th anniversary is beryl and tourmaline. Beryl is said to increase and preserve married love which makes it an excellent anniversary gift. ... Tourmaline is known as the rainbow gemstone as it comes in all the colours of the rainbow and is said to enhance calmness and harmony.










The green is for a gemstone and not a Festool…


----------



## pottz

> *this is for dw*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 I also liked Corelz s golf joke until you tagged it with a Jesus meme… * [:>}*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


who said that was "jesus" ?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Petey that table is looking fantastic


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- It is found on the internet- as a blank "Jesus" meme or did you mean it to be Corelz?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- It is found on the internet- as a blank "Jesus" meme or did you mean it to be Corelz?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i meant it to be a joke…............ hmmm i hear a chirp ? chill man !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *DW* What is B.1.1.529?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> it s a new covid variant from south africa.just what we need ? time for anther shot boys.thats as in,whiskey-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Too bad a double shot of Kentucky Bourbon every day will not keep it at bay ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> no but you worry about it much-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I don't really have time to worry about that. Too many more hazards are closer to home. Amazing that critical thinking is absent in the 21st century. I recently read a report by a psychologist that said about 15% of the population are capable, but only about 1% practice it. Apparently, the motivations are political and groupthink.

Our legislature needs to take other safety issues more seriously. Return consequences for criminal activity. A father was shot and killed today at the same location 2 of his kids were shot on Wednesday about 3 miles north of here. He was investigating his kid's shootings when there was an altercation about his vehicle.

Anyways when we went north of Seattle recently we took I-405 rather than I-5 through Seattle. Too many rocks and other items were thrown off overpasses onto windshields. I can't remember the count, but it is several hundred reports.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *this is for dw*
> 
> - pottz


RLMAO


----------



## RichT

> Pottz- It is found on the internet- as a blank "Jesus" meme or did you mean it to be Corelz?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i meant it to be a joke…............ hmmm i hear a chirp ? chill man !
> 
> - pottz


I guess the question of who started the bickering could be debated on this one.

Like Cricket said though, she doesn't care.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My grandparents were married on Christmas day and their birthdays were the same day ;-) Our son wanted to get married on April Fool's day but they thought everyone would think it was a joke and not show up ;-)) They married on Feb 29 ;-)) Doubt they make it to their 50th. He will be about 70 on their 10th.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz- It is found on the internet- as a blank "Jesus" meme or did you mean it to be Corelz?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> i meant it to be a joke…............ hmmm i hear a chirp ? chill man !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *I guess the question of who started the bickering could be debated on this one. *
> 
> Like Cricket said though, she doesn t care.
> 
> - Rich


Rich, you present an interesting point "bickering" compared to "banter" not only for others but myself. Like you said 
"she doesn t care" and will close this forum- IMO opinion bickering will get the Garage shut down per Cricket's admonition. Therefore since Pottz and I who are friends communicate this way, but not anymore on my part for I want to keep the Garage alive… I'll just PM him.

This is the way it is like it or not… Let's see what happens… over 100,000 views and 15,000+ posts

*Keep the Garage alive…*


----------



## RichT

> Rich, you present an interesting point "bickering" compared to "banter" not only for others but myself.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Bickering wasn't my word choice. I was just repeating what we were told.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rich- It is/was a great reminder and like she said the forum will be shut down… therefore I will post +1 or -1 should I like or not like a post.

The saying- * Turning the other cheek is a phrase in Christian doctrine from the Sermon on the Mount that refers to responding to injury without revenge and allowing more injury. This passage is variously interpreted as accepting one's predicament, commanding nonresistance, or advocating Christian pacifism.
*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This looks like Covid is outsmarting us ;-(( The mutation is making vaccine less effective.

"The new variant - which was first identified in South Africa and has now been seen in travelers to Belgium, Botswana, Hong Kong and Israel - has about 50 mutations, about 30 of which are located in the spike protein, a primary protein the virus uses to enter our cells, said Dr. Deborah Fuller, a microbiologist at UW Medicine.

"The concern regarding the number of mutations in that region is that there's a potential that those mutations could make our vaccines less effective because the antibody response induced against the spike protein might be less effective against those mutants," she said."

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/health/uw-scientist-weighs-in-on-spread-of-new-omicron-covid-variant/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- In Dec. 2019/ Jan. 2020 I was reading about COVID… people and the societies downplayed it (cruise ships were running as usual.) March 2020 America was awakened to COVID19- to Nov. 2021. Here we are in America and the world and as a virus, it mutates… COVID19, Delta, and now a bigger one Classification of Omicron (B.1.1.529): SARS-CoV-2 Variant of Concern

Great article I hope others will read…

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/health/uw-scientist-weighs-in-on-spread-of-new-omicron-covid-variant/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks *DW*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gubbermint policies bankrupting businesses.

"In a policy move that baffled Democrats and Republicans alike, and *bankrupted many U.S. border businesses,* *illegal immigrants had been welcomed by the hundreds of thousands*, while *legal tourists were banned if they wanted to come across the land border* by car or on foot."

https://sharylattkisson.com/2021/11/bad-for-business-paying-college-athletes-blood-on-my-hands/?utm_source=ActiveCampaign&utm_medium=email&utm_content=Sharyl+Attkisson+Daily+Newsletter&utm_campaign=Daily+Newsletter&vgo_ee=GN1lvTuRGeHeBxNZrPQREUzkASpiHornD%2Fz2wZTd1jg%3D


----------



## Peteybadboy

Thanks for the Table comments.

Dawgs got me up at 1:30 ugg. Got on the couch and held them down until they fell asleep. Not sure I did.

Got to get the side of the house cleaned up. I stacked two slabbed trees out there. Not looking forward to what is living in that pile! Cool out so whatever is in there will be moving slower.

Gunny I like the battery organizer. Nice and clean.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Had some fun with paint job on this support arm for heater in Mother's shop..


----------



## bandit571

Ah one…









And a two….









Glue ups sitting in the clamps….sitting around, waiting on glue and laundry to dry…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Rich, you present an interesting point "bickering" compared to "banter" not only for others but myself.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Bickering wasn t my word choice. I was just repeating what we were told.*
> 
> - Rich


Yes, but the previous admonition from admin. would be individual(s) "locked out" now if I understand- the Garage will close.

Like I said before - "Save the Garage"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

MIA- Ron I hope all is well- did he get booted for the nude beach plaques?


----------



## corelz125

I think, I'm going to lose my drivers license and all just because of a stupid police officer…

The conversation went like this, when I got pulled over in my car:

Officer: "License and registration, please, I think you are drunk!"

Me: "I assure you, I did not drink anything."

Officer: "Ok, let's do a little test! Imagine driving in the dark on a highway at night, when you see two lights in the distance. What is this?"

Me: "A car."

Officer:"Of course! But which one? A Mercedes, an Audi or a Ford?"

Me:"I have no idea!"

Officer:"So, you're drunk."

Me:"But I didn't drink anything."

Officer:"Okay, one more test - Imagine, you drive in the dark on a highway at night, and there is one light coming at you.What is it?

Me:"A motorcycle."

Officer:"Of course! But which one? A Honda, a Kawasaki or a Harley?"

Me:"I have no idea!"

Officer:"As I suspected, you're drunk!"

Then I started to get annoyed and asked a counter question.

Me:"So…, counter question - You're driving in the dark on a highway at night and see a woman on the roadside. She wears a mini skirt, fishnet stockings, high heeled shoes and only a bra as a top. What is this?"

Officer:"A prostitute of course."

Me:"Yes, but which one? Your daughter, your wife or your mother?"

Things went downhill from there and now I have a court date to attend…


----------



## 987Ron

Still here.


----------



## pottz

> Still here.
> 
> - 987Ron


damn it ron,you dont punch in you dont get paid…...;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Me:"So…, counter question - You're driving in the dark on a highway at night and see a woman on the roadside. She wears a mini skirt, fishnet stockings, high heeled shoes and only a bra as a top. What is this?"
> 
> Officer:"A prostitute of course."
> 
> Me:"Yes, but which one? Your daughter, your wife or your mother?"
> 
> Things went downhill from there and now I have a court date to attend…
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Things went downhill from there and now I have a court date to attend…
> 
> - corelz125


RLMAO I'm sure they did! ;-)


----------



## pottz

DW where are you? you promised me something ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I'll be posting soon… got to get rid of some company…


----------



## pottz

> I ll be posting soon… got to get rid of some company…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


good luck!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *this is for dw*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> +1 I also liked Corelz s golf joke until you tagged it with a Jesus meme… * [:>}*
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> who said that was "jesus" ?
> 
> - pottz


Bloody *Cheeses*!


> - TopamaxSurvivor


Pick the *SWMBO* and the *opressed*!.. and before *yazall* have a go at me… I only speak when *SWMBO* permits.


> .... I guess the question of who started the bickering could be debated on this one…
> - Rich


More *Kraft* (cheeses)... I did… *dovetails* vs *finger joints*... the *animal lovers* had a go at the *surgeons*!


> .... Officer:"A *prostitute* of course."…
> - woodbutcherbynight


Haven't read all the 40+ unread comments, however, glanced on this and thought I'd revel in it before *DW* whacks me with his bloody *cold spoon*!

Now one for the critics,









fight over the dominant one!
... and for my buddy "christs" sake, orientation is not implied!


----------



## pottz

ahhh, all rise for his lored and majesty sir duck!!!!!!!!!!! please bow in silence !!!! about time you show up.hey dont leave until i do…..got it ? ive got 3 ex navy seals for security,but a duck in the hand is worth 3 in the water !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I ll be posting soon… got to get rid of some company…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> good luck!
> 
> - pottz


Today I was creative with making "earings" ideas for Christmas. The possibilities are endless…










and the mounting frame for the plaque- it will be a steel coating with the brushed aluminum plaques.










Pottz- I loved the memes especially the kittens- banter not bickering…

Duck- I like the cat ying and yang cat image… Never a wood spoon for you unless we were cooking and then I may offer you a taste. You see we are a kinder group after the admonition.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck- is the glass half full or half-empty?










I already can expect how he will answer (no helping Pottz)


----------



## pottz

> I ll be posting soon… got to get rid of some company…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> good luck!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Today I was creative with making "earings" ideas for Christmas. The possibilities are endless…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the mounting frame for the plaque- it will be a steel coating with the brushed aluminum plaques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz- I loved the memes especially the kittens- banter not bickering…
> 
> Duck- I like the cat ying and yang cat image… Never a wood spoon for you unless we were cooking and then I may offer you a taste. You see we are a kinder group after the admonition.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


id like a pair of the bottom ones, i think the'll bring out the green in my eye's…..dont you agree….wink!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bud we are not supposed to "bicker" but matching my art to your eyes… sorry I don't go there.


----------



## pottz

> Duck- is the glass half full or half-empty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already can expect how he will answer (no helping Pottz)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


the duck has left the arena,so im gonna answer….as his official spokesperson,as granted by his royalty, given to him,by him. first off his lord and duck doesn't waste time with a mortals "glass".the duck prefers the cask,aka,cheap box vino!!!!! and that would be considered time to "panic".anymore questions please post in advance for time to consider a rediculous response!!!!!good evening gentlemen !


----------



## pottz

> Bud we are not supposed to "bicker" but matching my art to your eyes… sorry I don t go there.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


whats with all this "bickering" talk.who's bickering.lets end that nonsense now !


----------



## RichT

> id like a pair of the bottom ones, i think the ll bring out the green in my eye s…..dont you agree….wink!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Our son and family were here today to work on relocating a temporary shed I built during the Topamax Disaster. If the world had a few more like our grandsons coming up for the next generation, it would be an unrecognizable new world ;-)) Polite, helpful, considerate, and they take the initiative to do those things. The kids get a lot of compliments when strangers see them in action. They got the new platform done. Relocation on a day without a "Pineapple Express" or an "Atmospheric River."

I can't believe how far downhill this side effect disability has taken me. Just like the Topamax Disaster, the doctors will not admit medications can have downsides. I'm sure the attorneys and Big Pharma will disbar them from medical practice for life if they do. An attorney explained the situation after the Topamax Disaster. He said there is not a doctor in the state that will diagnose the problem. They have to bring in expert witnesses from out of state. The retainer fee is $400K and it may not be enough. They may not award legal fees if you win. There are no punitive damages in WA. How do you price having a few years of your life destroyed? That will be the maximum award. His advice was you survived, you are recovering, get on with your life. I did. The dr that claimed to be a Topamax Expert who would fix me diagnosed me as mentally ill all my life and prescribed a heavy dose of Seroquel to have me sitting, staring out the window, and twiddling my thumbs for the rest of my life. SWMBO adamantly objected. She insisted I be returned to the condition I was 6 months earlier before the Master of Malpractice prescribed Topamax for migraine prevention. It did not work so he doubled the dose. The manufacturer's info said if 200 mg does not do the job, take the patient off. The Germans documented my rare side effects in slightly less than 1% of patients a decade earlier. The calendars, charts, counter mats, and everything possible in exam rooms here promoted Topamax in those days. Little doubt he had good kickbacks. His nurse practitioner had prescribed a different previous med. My dentist said it may cause tooth decay. At the next checkup 6 months later, I had 23 cavities! I told the Master of Malpractice about the cavities. He asked what I was doing taking that drug. Because your practice prescribed it! Obviously, there were no kickbacks for that prescription.

Anyway, the Topamax Expert wanted me staring out the window twiddling my thumbs all day was fired by SWMBO. He did not follow his professional standards, take the patient off all meds for at least 2 weeks before making a diagnosis. 2 weeks after firing all these idiots I had significant improvements. The Topamax Expert told me he was an expert witness in many cases. I had to wonder if he destroyed more lives in court or in hospitals. I requested a proper diagnosis. You never know when an improper diagnosis will be an issue in your life. He said he could not correct the diagnosis for professional reasons. Some profession, eh? Professional errors are cast in stone! :-( I asked attorneys what could be done. Nothing ;-(( I filed a small claims court case against the Topamax Expert. I filed for a proper diagnosis or a full refund. The judge said he could not rule on the diagnosis, but he could rule on the refund. As the Topamax Expert stuttered, stammered, and talked in circles trying to explain his diagnosis, he admitted under oath that my problem was a bad reaction to Topamax ;-)) It would have been a lot easier to just correct the diagnosis ;-) I lost the case but got what I filed it for ;-)

Virginia Mason Medical Centers referred me to the Master of Malpractice. I injured my knee and was seeing a doctor's assistant. She is supposed to be supervised by a doctor. They wanted to replace my left knee. I knew I was done with the electrical trade if my knee was replaced. Orthopedic doctors have verified that since. I knew I was better off being a part-time electrician with a knee brace than a full-time Walmart greeter. During these visits, her medical records should be as good an indictment of Virginia Mason as could be written. The record said I was a very pleasant, polite middle-aged gentleman. As the appointments progressed my behavior got worse and worse. Virginia Mason filed for a restraining order to keep me away from their facilities. It was not granted. If they were capable of practicing medicine, they should have called the Master of Malpractice and told him to take me off of Topamax. The severe reaction was documented a decade earlier!

The next time I had a physical with blood tests they tried to give me diabetes. I had had low blood sugar previously and occasionally needed chocolate chip cookies to keep going some afternoons ;-) There was a class-action lawsuit against Seroquel for causing diabetes in thousands of people. Apparently, the little bit I was on for a couple of months as part of migraine prevention experiments was enough to do the damage. I did not join the suit but probably should have. I would have been the only justice in this mess ;-( Topamax use must be in recession. Many people have thanked me for sharing the story and they realized what was happening to them or their loved ones. I haven't heard anything for several years.

Mom told me about 30 years ago doctors are now trained to write prescriptions, not practice medicine as in her generation and before. Last week, Doc prescribed physical therapy to fix the rare side effect and counseling to address the propane, fire, and concrete wall code issues. It will be interesting to see how the counselor addresses the potential for a future homeowner doing landscaping being crushed by the concrete domino on the property line. Actually, domino is not an accurate description. It needs to add 50% to the width of its base to have the same base to height ratio as a domino. The chity staff said the earthquake may not happen in my lifetime. Does that indicate they are willing to set lethal booby traps for future generations?


----------



## pottz

topa hang in man i know todays so called doctors are good at prescribing meds but not so great at diagnosing the problem.i hated when my doc finally passed away,he was your old fashioned doc that would know his patients and spend more time getting to understand the problem than prescribing the fix.today your just a number with 10 more waiting for you to get out of the way.i hope you get it worked out my friend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- I will re-read and reply tomorrow, as usual well written. Here is one comment on-*



> *I can t believe how far downhill this side effect disability has taken me. *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1's…........... I have come to accept my disabilities and I am trying to adjust. Do I like it? NO. Maybe I am at this stage no matter how hard I try to do what the brain is telling me to do but the body cannot do it. With that said…










Also, What the Bible says about a good life?

MATTHEW 5:12: REJOICE AND BE GLAD

Life on this earth will never be perfect. This is likely something seniors have come to understand over the years. But by rejoicing daily that there is a perfect life to be had ahead, you can get through the imperfections and be glad for your life in the here-and-now.


----------



## pottz

> *Top Max- I will re-read and reply tomorrow, as usual well written. Here is one comment on-*
> 
> *I can t believe how far downhill this side effect disability has taken me. *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 s…........... I have come to accept my disabilities and I am trying to adjust. Do I like it? NO. Maybe I am at this stage no matter how hard I try to do what the brain is telling me to do but the body cannot do it. With that said…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, What the Bible says about a good life?
> 
> MATTHEW 5:12: REJOICE AND BE GLAD
> 
> Life on this earth will never be perfect. This is likely something seniors have come to understand over the years. But by rejoicing daily that there is a perfect life to be had ahead, you can get through the imperfections and be glad for your life in the here-and-now.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


funny that sign was what my doc had on the wall in his exam room.and it's so true even today.something few ever understand,and something more need too !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- goodnight and I look forward to a Petey 4am post, Ron who greets us with Duke and dog stories. And a Martha Stewart breakfast. Then, on to Gunny and Bandits' posts…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Awareness to prevent others from suffering the same preventable negligence is a big concern. I took the Master of Malpractice to small claims court too after I found out there was no practical way to file malpractice. I lost the case, but I believe I gained enough experience to get the Topamax Expert to stammer and talk in circles explaining his diagnosis and he admit under oath that my problem was a bad reaction to Topamax ;-)) I could see the Master of Malpractice was sweating blood in small claims court. I lost the case without any expert witnesses. A few years later I read a review of him saying he was very careful and thorough. He picked up the copy of what I had to say to the court as he left. I have always wondered how many overdoses that effort prevented?

A girl I knew in school is an LPN at a psychologist's office. She told me most patients are normally never on more the 25 mg. I was on 400 mg, twice the top recommendation. My short-term memory was so bad when Wendt asked how much I was taking I thought it was 800 mg. He said that is pretty high but he doubted it would hurt anything! ;-((( Anyway, the LPN told me most people have some cognitive issues on and they nicknamed it *Dopamax*.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> +1 s…........... I have come to accept my disabilities and I am trying to adjust. Do I like it? NO. Maybe I am at this stage no matter how hard I try to do what the brain is telling me to do but the body cannot do it. With that said…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, What the Bible says about a good life?
> 
> MATTHEW 5:12: REJOICE AND BE GLAD
> 
> Life on this earth will never be perfect. This is likely something seniors have come to understand over the years. But by rejoicing daily that there is a perfect life to be had ahead, you can get through the imperfections and be glad for your life in the here-and-now.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


God apparently granted me the courage to stand up against wicked bullies who will kill and injure people trying to enhance profits. The message is through nightmares when the effort slows. He needs all the help he can get. When I look around here, the Devil is winning ;-( T-Day was surrounded by shootings at shopping malls and lockdowns to protect customers. Wednesday night was at Southcenter Mall about 6 miles north and Friday night it was about 6 miles south at Tacoma Mall. Good thing they were closed Thursday night, eh? ;-((((((


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa hang in there man.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duck- is the glass half full or half-empty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already can expect how he will answer (no helping Pottz)
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> the duck has left the arena,so im gonna answer….as his official spokesperson,as granted by his royalty, given to him,by him. first off his lord and duck doesn t waste time with a mortals "glass".the duck prefers the cask,aka,cheap box vino!!!!! and that would be considered time to "panic".anymore questions please post in advance for time to consider a rediculous response!!!!!good evening gentlemen !
> 
> - pottz


Thanks for the suspenders (support) *pottzy*... you are right… but even with the time difference I can answer this one.

That glass is *TOO BLOODY SMALL*!



>


Another thanks… for that *capital* reminder…


*G*et
*S*ome
*C*heap
*W*ino….


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> +1 s…........... I have come to accept my disabilities and I am trying to adjust. Do I like it? NO. Maybe I am at this stage no matter how hard I try to do what the brain is telling me to do but the body cannot do it. With that said…
> 
> Also, What the Bible says about a good life?
> 
> MATTHEW 5:12: REJOICE AND BE GLAD
> 
> Life on this earth will never be perfect. This is likely something seniors have come to understand over the years. But by rejoicing daily that there is a perfect life to be had ahead, you can get through the imperfections and be glad for your life in the here-and-now.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*really hard *when your at the end of your rope :<(((


----------



## corelz125

Now the doctors pass you on to a specialist. General practitioners when you say something is wrong just give you a referral to go see a specialist that takes 3 months to get an appointment with. Around here there's not many small practices with one or two doctors there. All the doctors are going to these large medical groups.


----------



## pottz

> Now the doctors pass you on to a specialist. General practitioners when you say something is wrong just give you a referral to go see a specialist that takes 3 months to get an appointment with. Around here there s not many small practices with one or two doctors there. All the doctors are going to these large medical groups.
> 
> - corelz125


yeah im lucky after my doctor passed i found another single practitioner.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Petey had a visitor this morning.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *really hard *when your at the end of your rope :<(((
> - GR8HUNTER


The biggest problem here is all the lying, fraud, and corruption in the chity gubbermint. The mayor said in the voter's pamphlet she is a former Boeing financial leader. That leadership is well known for killing people in their business enhancement decisions. They killed 346 with the 737 MAX program. That program was initated a year and a half before the wicked witch was elected. All of Boeing's programs suffer under the Myopic Financial Focus policy. The 777 plant opened in SC had so many quality problems an Australian airline refused to accept 777s made in SC. They only accepted those built in the original Everett, WA plant. That plant was closed a couple of years ago. The Air Force tanker program is years behind schedule and has serious quality problems. A friend's son was working in that program. He said it is too much of a mess to even put any effort into fixing it.

The 787 program is more than three years behind schedule and billions over budget. The space program recently delayed a launch because of defects. They were the world's premier aerospace company 40 years ago. Several management friends told me they were the last person in their department that had any production floor experience. WE do not need these levels of performance in our chity government! ;-( Our nephew who is a county sheriff did a little research into getting safety standards enforced. He said the only way will be a fraud investigation by the FBI.

During my early years in the trade, we were converting gas stations to self-serve. Many of the people I met who were pumping gas had college degrees and could not find another job. I wondered what they would do when self-serve was completed. In the early 80s, many obviously became project managers in the construction industry. So many asinine demands many of us just ignored them. Near the end of my career the control company I subcontracted installation was so bad their own employees could hardly function under the company policies. The control systems do not interface so after the initial installation in a building, plant, or district like a school system, the customer is stuck. The last few years their customers hated to see them on the job sites. In some of the last jobs I did, the customers occupied the space months before the control company delivered pasts so I could complete the installation.

One day the project manager called me asking what I told the irate customer. I told them the truth. I was subcontract to them. I had to wait for your parts to complete the job. The deterioration and collapse of integrity and performance I am witnessing in the chity is universal in 21st-century myopic financial focus management. A couple of years ago I spoke to a young man in customer service. He said nothing will change anytime soon. He had just finished his MBA. This is what they teach in college now ;-(((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Now the doctors pass you on to a specialist. General practitioners when you say something is wrong just give you a referral to go see a specialist that takes 3 months to get an appointment with. Around here there s not many small practices with one or two doctors there. All the doctors are going to these large medical groups.
> 
> - corelz125


They did that here 40 years ago when our kids' pediatrician made the move to Virginia Mason. The guy that did my physical to be a volunteer fireman was the last doctor I ever saw with his own practice. He retired a few years later.

In the 90s Micheal Medved reported the gubbermint was paying medical schools to limit the number of doctors they trained. I never heard anything more about it. He is one of the few radio talk shows that verify facts.


----------



## bandit571

Fresh out of the clamps…









Needs a bit of work..we have ways..









Panel for Box #2's lid….Box #1 is also out of the clamps…









Sides needed cleaned up..









Lid to be needed flattened, as did the bottom of the box…lid was sawn off..









Once the rip fence was set to split a line…









This is after the saw…issues at the corners..









Open the lid…check to see IF a plane will fit…









Then spent a bit of time, removing those saw marks, so the lid will sit…









Almost there….


----------



## pottz

well boys my 9 days off is quickly fading into tomorrows 4:15am hell ! it was a good week and i got everything done i had planned,and that doesn't happen much.i think ive gotten to the point in life where i dont kid myself about what i can do anymore-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Still here.
> 
> - 987Ron


I missed your Duke and breakfast update for Sunday. If you are anyway incapacitated please let us know… I think of you as a man of character and I would think that you would share your absence.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Topa hang in there man.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Interesting for Petey to share a 5-word post… I pray all is well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Kudos to* Bandit* for his woodworking post and to* Top Max *who never fails on communicating an issue…



> well boys my 9 days off is quickly fading into tomorrows 4:15am hell ! it was a good week and i got everything done *i had planned,and that doesn t happen much.i think ive gotten to the point in life where i dont kid myself about what i can do anymore*-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Bud you may want to try the religion! or were you referring to marriage issues?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa hang in there man.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Interesting for Petey to share a 5-word post… I pray all is well.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have been hanging for over a decade. I had no idea how stupid and wicked this chity is when it started. Future homeowners who are unaware should not be threatened by these booby traps, should they?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

And I'm off to the sleeping perch… H/S special education students this week- I love the assignment.


----------



## pottz

> Kudos to* Bandit* for his woodworking post and to* Top Max *who never fails on communicating an issue…
> 
> well boys my 9 days off is quickly fading into tomorrows 4:15am hell ! it was a good week and i got everything done *i had planned,and that doesn t happen much.i think ive gotten to the point in life where i dont kid myself about what i can do anymore*-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Bud you may want to try the religion! or were you referring to marriage issues?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ha ha i dont think religion is gonna reverse old age dw.now if you have found the fountain of youth lets talk ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> well boys my 9 days off is quickly fading into tomorrows 4:15am hell ! it was a good week and i got everything done i had planned,and that doesn t happen much.i think ive gotten to the point in life where i dont kid myself about what i can do anymore-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Congrats pottz! That is a real milestone ;-)) That is why I always used labor units bidding jobs. Too much optimism built-in ;-)


----------



## pottz

> And I m off to the sleeping perch… H/S special education students this week- I love the assignment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


good luck and hopefully enjoy ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Topa hang in there man.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Interesting for Petey to share a 5-word post… I pray all is well.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I have been hanging for over a decade. I had no idea how stupid and wicked this chity is when it started. Future homeowners who are unaware should not be threatened by these booby traps, should they?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Yes to what you posted but as for wicked? Is it any different in WW2 and it was decided at Nuremberg whether or not you were responsible? Until then…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ha ha i dont think religion is gonna reverse old age dw.*now if you have found the fountain of youth lets talk ?*
> 
> - pottz


At 72 - I find that this works Paramore 1 and Paramore2


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> ha ha i dont think religion is gonna reverse old age dw.*now if you have found the fountain of youth lets talk ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> At 72 - I find that this works Paramore 1 and Paramore2
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


*OH YEAH ;-)*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa hang in there man.
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Interesting for Petey to share a 5-word post… I pray all is well.
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I have been hanging for over a decade. I had no idea how stupid and wicked this chity is when it started. Future homeowners who are unaware should not be threatened by these booby traps, should they?
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Yes to what you posted but as for wicked? Is it any different in WW2 and it was decided at Nuremberg whether or not you were responsible? Until then…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Killing for greed is definitely wicked. ;-(( Definition: evil or morally wrong, intended to or capable of harming someone or something. Nuremberg is ancient history. Not being born yet, I had no opportunity to impact. This is the 8th time I have gone up against authoritarians to protect safety and lives. The first exhausting heaters into a job site would have had serious injuries and dead bodies within 2 hours if I had just left and ignored the situation. One I just mentioned the risks to the foreman using a frayed choker unloading steel beams. I still regret not calling L&I safety. A couple of days later they crushed a young man's leg. Welcome to the trade, eh? Prevention is the best emergency response.

Anyways, thanks for the encouragement. Hopefully, documentation of intentional negligence will get negligent homicide charges when disasters strike. We do it to drunk drivers and hit & runs. Why not negligent management?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> ha ha i dont think religion is gonna reverse old age dw.*now if you have found the fountain of youth lets talk ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> At 72 - I find that this works Paramore 1 and Paramore2
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *OH YEAH ;-)*
> 
> - pottz


Don't forget the Longnecks ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny funny you should post a gator.

They are all over the golf course now. Some are huge!

I am stuck home waiting for the hurricane shutter guys to fix a broken motor. They really have no clue. The puppy will have to be with me in the shop.

It is high season. Dinner guests every night. I like to be alone. Good to have friends not complaining. Yes I am. OK I need some sleep.

Will be in the shop today, while the shutter guys do some kind of fix.

Bandit, nice work as usual.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

20 tube of caulk holder.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Uncle SIR Charles is in da house…0530 WAKE-UP! call…...10 toes, 2 ankles, right shin, Right thigh's back…3 fingers in the left hand…..Made it a bit rough to get up and walk them all off, AND go pee…Trace that back to that pill I had resumed taking….

Monday? Leave it at that…even the Shop is closed today…..

25 mostly sunny degrees outside, this morning. Pills have been taken..phone is on the charger…Boss has a Road Trip for either today, or tomorrow…haven't been told, yet which day…..

Sir Charles is being particularly MEAN, this morning , in not wanting to leave….wonder if he is related to Uncle Arthur(itis) and his lawyer buddy Murphy….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Calling on the three horseman of old age this morning??


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* Are those gators on the course dangerous? How fast do they move? EAsy to outrun?

*bandit* Sorry to hear your uncles are not more friendly ;-(

*Gunny* That is definitely a dangerous sport ;-)) Tube holder looks good. Is that inventory or caulking in process of being used? My leftovers get too old between uses.

Too many shootings in the last few days ruined the holiday for too many ;-(( A couple of miles west a stray bullet through a window was reported. That is not reported on the news. Social media neighborhood watch has it too often ;-( There have been a couple of reports in the last week or two.

6 miles north at a bus stop 2 people were shot last Wednesday night. Friday night the father went to find any witnesses. He was killed. Saturday night they held a vigil. There was another shooting. Haven't heard about last night. Hopefully, they made a truce!

Seattle has 2 restaurants closing because street crime is preventing customers coming. They have both been in business for 25 years or longer and survived the Covid lockdowns. Customers not willing to risk walking on ********************tatle streets is the straw that broke the camel's back.

The deterioration of this area in the last couple of years is unbelievable!

In the early 90s, our county councilman Paul Barden told me I have unreasonable expectations. I expected to be able to park my van in my driveway and have my tools and materials still in it in the morning so I could go directly to the job site without stopping for replacements. I am sure my expectations are even more unreasonable today! ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Buzzard #2. Here at school teaching. Buzzard #1 still missing, maybe Pottz can fill in as our youngest Buzzard?


----------



## 987Ron

Been busy, looking at the "Unsensored beach pics" and the "Beach photos that show a bit to much" from the ad column.

Did too much over the weekend. Leaves, pine needles, outside Christmas decorations, inside tree setup, a little shop, Duke, etc.

Today is a semi rest day. Do what I feel like and ignore the rest. Maybe some shop time, sanding on the curved boxes 3/4 done. Little more later. Going to expand 4 1 gang 110 outlet boxes to 2 gang. Pick up supplies today. Will not be running more things at once, just will not have to unplug and plug different tools, lights, etc. One in the garage so I can have a battery maintainer plugged in most of the time for the P-car. Use it today.

Had a man in the Lowe's parking lot, big pickup truck, tell me 'Bet you can't haul much in that little car" when he saw the Porsche. Told him "Nope, only use it to get those things we need in a hurry that someone forgot". Not sure he got the humor. Bubba.

May be gone for a few days, ask if I would like to boat sit a nive one over on the coast. Be a nice get away. 36ft. sailboat in a marina. wifi poor. Not sure how Duke would take to it. Well as long as there is food Duke is for it.

later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ron* A friend used to drive a Porsche to shooting matches. Shooting ASSRA single shot matches breach seating lead bullets on the firing line takes a lot more equipment than just the gun and ammo. I could not believe all he could squeeze into it ;-))


----------



## bandit571

Am logged in here, and use Ghostery as an ad blocker….I see zero ads here….now, IF it would just do the same for the spam…...

Seattle's Theme Song? "Civil War" by Guns & Roses.

"Ain't that fresh?"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Am logged in here, and use Ghostery as an ad blocker….I see zero ads here….now, IF it would just do the same for the spam…...
> 
> Seattle s Theme Song? "Civil War" by Guns & Roses.
> 
> "Ain t that fresh?"
> 
> - bandit571


My adblocker wipes them out too 

That theme song is probably too optimistic ;(((((


----------



## corelz125

A blonde who got a fishing rod for her birthday decided to go ice fishing to make good use of her gift.

Early the next morning, she got all her gear together and headed out to the ice.

When she reached her final destination, she cut a large hole in the ice and dipped the rod in.

Then suddenly she heard a voice that said: "There are no fish in there".

So she moves to another spot and cuts another hole, but then the same voice spoke again and told her there were no fish in there.

So she moves again, and the voice tells her there are no fish in there.

So she looks up and sees an irritated man staring down at her.

"How do you know there are no fish there?" asks the blonde.

So the man cooly says "Well first of all, this is a hockey rink, and second of all, you're going to have to pay for those holes."


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

ROFL


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good joke☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## Peteybadboy

Spent the day babysitting the puppy and waiting for contractors. Hurrican shutter is fixed. Ice maker not fixed.

Friends over for dinner tonight.

Topa, when a gator is facing the water (not dangerous). mating season very dangerous. Gators are not fast runners, but have a very quick first move. Just stay away from them. Don't walk your dog by the water.

BTW The sale at Brusso from mid night till run out (50 percent off) was sold out by 430 am.

Weather is perfect.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Been busy, looking at the "Unsensored beach pics" and the "Beach photos that show a bit to much" from the ad column. *
> 
> - 987Ron


*Thx Ron I will have to disable my adblocker you seem to have good taste*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- Gunny gave us a call to post this morning! I hope that you are OK for I would have expected you to rise to the call???


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- Gunny gave us a call to post this morning! I hope that you are OK for I would have expected you to rise to the call???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry had the phone off the hook.back at work today !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I found this today- for those who would like more info…

IPE Wood Siding:
https://buyipedirect.com/ipe-wood-siding-benefits-and-maintenance/


----------



## corelz125

Ice makers suck. I've changed mine 3 times already. Petey take it out let it defrost sometimes that helps.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ice makers suck. I ve changed mine 3 times already. Petey take it out let it defrost sometimes that helps.
> 
> - corelz125


I guess we have been lucky. Never a problem. What brands of refers were they?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## splintergroup

> Ice makers suck. I ve changed mine 3 times already. Petey take it out let it defrost sometimes that helps.
> 
> - corelz125


Ours will block up several times a year. I pull it and run water to melt away the ice buildup in the little funnel at the back.

95% of these things use the same model "guts" which can be had for about $35 most anywhere (even Amazon).

There are even volt meter probe "test ports" behind the front cover that can be used to diagnose the usual problems. Instructions everywhere on the interwebs.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - TopamaxSurvivor


Top Max most students today would probably not be able to learn from a book alone… Save money and put a piece of coal in their stocking.










https://www.christmascentral.com/resources/christmas-traditions/what-does-it-mean-to-get-a-lump-of-coal-in-your-stocking/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ron* This ain't no Porche, but it is an improvement, eh?


----------



## pottz

as far as ice makers i guess ive been lucky,never had to replace one.


----------



## 987Ron

> - TopamaxSurvivor


Science books would be okay with me just make sure they are large print.

Time to take the dawgs out then off to bed. Nite all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ticent Ice Cube Trays (Set of 2), Silicone Sphere Whiskey Ice Ball Maker with Lids & Large Square Ice Cube Molds for Cocktails & Bourbon - Reusable & BPA Free-
https://www.amazon.com/Ticent-Silicone-Whiskey-Cocktails-Bourbon/dp/B01J1BLYUS/ref=zg_bs_2469549011_4?_encoding=UTF8&refRID=S6NHQAY62AGDWW85VBN6&th=1










Does anyone care to share what type of cubes that you serve to yourselves and guests?

15 Fabulous Flavored Ice Cube Ideas from Martha Stewart-
https://www.marthastewart.com/356419/flavored-ice-cube-ideas


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Top Max most students today would probably not be able to learn from a book alone… Save money and put a piece of coal in their stocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.christmascentral.com/resources/christmas-traditions/what-does-it-mean-to-get-a-lump-of-coal-in-your-stocking/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm sure Santa knows were to leave *coal* ;-))))

The reason that post caught my attention is the chity has ignored facts for over a decade. Most people I tell get a shocked look on their faces when I tell them about the giant concrete domino on the property line. The 1,000 propane tank next to it is icing on the cake. Nobody has fainted yet. They all wish me luck. I'm sure Santa will need a sleigh load of coal for the mayor, council, and staff. No doubt Santa knows that level of stupidity cannot be fixed. BTW, I never look back leaving the chity. I do not want to suffer Lot's wife's fate. ;-(


----------



## bandit571

To paraphrase a line from "Cool Hand Luke" ( and the opening verse on GNR's "Civil War")

"What.. we got here is…Failure to communicate. Some Mayors you just can't reach, which is what happened here last week, which is the way She wants it….well, She gets it…..I don't like any more than you men"

"the way we've always done before…"

"You can't trust Freedom when it's not in your hand…"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> To paraphrase a line from "Cool Hand Luke" ( and the opening verse on GNR s "Civil War")
> 
> "What.. we got here is…Failure to communicate. Some Mayors you just can t reach, which is what happened here last week, which is the way She wants it….well, She gets it…..I don t like any more than you men"
> 
> "the way we ve always done before…"
> 
> "You can t trust Freedom when it s not in your hand…"
> 
> - bandit571


No doubt about that. Too bad 21st-century freedom has become *Free-Dumb*, eh?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

I do hope today is more productive than yesterday.

Our Ice maker is a stand alone "Scotsman" it makes clear ice. Anyway, they only last so long. Put 80 into it yesterday, so to try to "fix" it might be a waste.

Looks like I am going to have to find a replacement for Blum sliders. Just can't get them. I have to check my cabinets I may have some and not know it!

Hope you have a good one


----------



## pottz

> Ticent Ice Cube Trays (Set of 2), Silicone Sphere Whiskey Ice Ball Maker with Lids & Large Square Ice Cube Molds for Cocktails & Bourbon - Reusable & BPA Free-
> https://www.amazon.com/Ticent-Silicone-Whiskey-Cocktails-Bourbon/dp/B01J1BLYUS/ref=zg_bs_2469549011_4?_encoding=UTF8&refRID=S6NHQAY62AGDWW85VBN6&th=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone care to share what type of cubes that you serve to yourselves and guests?
> 
> 15 Fabulous Flavored Ice Cube Ideas from Martha Stewart-
> https://www.marthastewart.com/356419/flavored-ice-cube-ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah there made with water ! i sure the hell aint serving anything made by martha stewart.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Up and breakfast done, abit chilly out 40. Not a day for shorts and a tee shirt.

Going for some shop time and hope to finish the curved box sanding, the basic sanding. Still will do a final inspection and some sanding before starting the finish. The 2" powered discs really a big help.

Duke is being amazingly good this am. Wonder if he is ok.

Went to Lowe's yesterday. Picked up some romex and wire twists. Out of 2 gang old work boxes. No idea when they would get more. Plenty of single gang ones. Some one else said they were out of sand, again no idea when getting more. Sand? Saw some small clamps but cashier could not sell them as they had no price tag on them, manager of the dept. had no idea of what to charge, not in their computer. So left with the romex and wire twists left the clamps behind.

One of the problems with European cars lately is headliner and side panels coming loose or apart. Seems the old glues are no longer allowed and only water based glues can be used. Save the planet idea. Saw where this is now showing up on some US vehicles. However the repair glues in spray cans are still old style or at least some.

Later….


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> To paraphrase a line from "Cool Hand Luke" ( and the opening verse on GNR s "Civil War")
> 
> "What.. we got here is…Failure to communicate. Some Mayors you just can t reach, which is what happened here last week, which is the way She wants it….well, She gets it…..I don t like any more than you men"
> 
> "the way we ve always done before…"
> 
> "You can t trust Freedom when it s not in your hand…"
> 
> - bandit571


GR8 TUNE:<)))))))

Funny you guys are talking ice makers as my maytag stopped making ice IDEAS ? :<(((((


----------



## 987Ron

> Funny you guys are talking ice makers as my maytag stopped making ice IDEAS ? :<(((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Our Whirlpool has had a couple of times 'froze up" Two separate issues. Most common to much water into the cube tray and once frozen has locked the prongs that push the cubes out. Chipped it out or take the ice maker out and defrosted it. 2nd issue less prevalent is the inlet tube for the water supply at the point it dumps the water into the cube tray is frozen solid inside. Usually the tray where the water is made into ice is empty. Cleaned out the tube and all worked again. Maybe once every couple of years or so. Only other thing the ice that is made is dumped into the bin and gets clumped together. So the large clump keeps the spiral rod in the delivery system from being able to move the ice out the dispenser….obvious solution remove the large clump or clumps.

Nuisance. Best luck on yours. Hope your problem is as simple as one of the above.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

there is a way to check water coming in i jumped them and i did not hear water so could be valve in back :<((((


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Disaster in shop this am. Desoite asking for printed instructions to do a repair I got told you don't need them just take apart.

Yeah about that. Turns out yes I did need them. AND 3 special tools to perform the repair. One needed before removing a pulley.

But hey it could only crush valves in motor or no big deal right?

Some days I wonder why not just retire now. LOL


----------



## pottz

> Disaster in shop this am. Desoite asking for printed instructions to do a repair I got told you don t need them just take apart.
> 
> Yeah about that. Turns out yes I did need them. AND 3 special tools to perform the repair. One needed before removing a pulley.
> 
> But hey it could only crush valves in motor or no big deal right?
> 
> Some days I wonder why not just retire now. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


funny im thinking that right now -lol.


----------



## corelz125

A man goes to take out a loan. The loan officer comes over immediately.

"How can I help you, sir?" he asks.

"I'm going out of town on business for two weeks and need to borrow $5,000," the man answers.

The loan officer tells him that the bank will need some form of security for the loan. So, the man holds out his hand and opens his palm, saying: "These are the keys to my car, which is sitting out front. Here are the documents, as well".

The loan officer peeks out the window and sees a brand new Ferrari parallel parked directly in front of the bank.

"One moment, please."

The loan officer walks into a back office to consult with the president of the bank. Everything checks out. So, after sharing a laugh with the president at this man leaving a $750,000 car as security for a $5,000 loan, the loan officer returns and tells the man that they will happily accept the Ferrari.

An employee of the bank then drives the car into the bank's underground garage and parks it. Two weeks later, the man returns and pays the $5,000 plus interest, which comes to $15.41.

The loan officer smiles and says: "Sir, we are very happy to have your business. This transaction has worked out very nicely. But to be honest, we are a little bit puzzled. While you were away, we checked you out and found out that you are a multi-millionaire. So what puzzled us is why you'd bother to borrow $5,000?"

The man replies: "Where else in Manhattan can I park my car for two weeks for just $15.41 and expect it to be there when I return?"


----------



## corelz125

I wish I could retire now but I dont think they will start giving me my pension yet when I need 14 more years


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Everything is disposable today. 40 years ago an appliance repairman I knew was told by a factory rep how many spare parts he would need in the next 5 years. Perry asked how he knew what parts would break down. The factory rep told him he had reviewed the sales records and saw which models were sold. He told Perry the defects are designed into the appliances to generate serviced calls and replacement sales. His son told me he had to pry his dad off the ceiling every day for 6 months!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The man replies: "Where else in Manhattan can I park my car for two weeks for just $15.41 and expect it to be there when I return?"


Definitely a bargain ;-)))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Disaster in shop this am. Desoite asking for printed instructions to do a repair I got told you don t need them just take apart.
> 
> Yeah about that. Turns out yes I did need them. AND 3 special tools to perform the repair. One needed before removing a pulley.
> 
> But hey it could only crush valves in motor or no big deal right?
> 
> Some days I wonder why not just retire now. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


In the 90s they discovered the freeze stats that protect the heating and cooling coils from freezing in air handlers only work if the 15-foot sensor is sloped downhill from the switch. Normal installation was to install with a loop under the switch to test with ice water then run the sensor into the air handler. When the discovery was made all the previous installations were a waste, they provided no protection.

One day a project manager asked me why I did not have the test loop on an air handler. I told him it defeated the purpose of the freeze stat. He asked why I thought that would happen. I told him I read the warning alert that was stamped on the box. ;-)) His company manufactured the freeze stat. I'm sure there were notices sent to employees ;-)))


----------



## 987Ron

Everyone here has a "shop" doing woodworking. Decided if ask I will have a "Laboratory for Wood Experimentation".
Now that sounds a bit to elite but what the heck. Instead of shop tools mine will be known as Laboratory Scientific Equipment. Various paints and finish will be known as Chemicals. 
Instead of DW's woodworking shop he would be "The Laboratory of the Desert Wood'. 
Endless escalation of the craft. 
Aimless meandering.


----------



## corelz125

My shop is no where near a lab to much dust, dirt and grime in mine. More than woodwork goes on in my garage


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like Corona will get Craizier! ;-(( I saw a report 10% of hospital admissions are under 2 years old ;-(

https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2021/11/30/1059859253/why-omicron-variant-spreads-so-quickly-infectious-mutations?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like fraud in text messages is in full swing ;-( I have been getting offers of various kinds including participation in 6 figure lawsuit settlements ;-))))) I expected they are malware links. Today my BOA bank account was blocked for safety. I checked all my bank accounts and can't find a BOA account ;-)) Maybe I have already lost it, eh?


----------



## 987Ron

> My shop is no where near a lab to much dust, dirt and grime in mine. More than woodwork goes on in my garage
> 
> - corelz125


Dust, dirt and grime is simply "Residue" from various "Operation" and "Activities'. 
Everything is getting new names so why not us. Politicians have not lied they "misspoke", etc.


----------



## RichT

> Everyone here has a "shop" doing woodworking. Decided if ask I will have a "Laboratory for Wood Experimentation".
> Now that sounds a bit to elite but what the heck. Instead of shop tools mine will be known as Laboratory Scientific Equipment. Various paints and finish will be known as Chemicals.
> 
> - 987Ron


You could even go full-blown narcissist and declare that to criticize you is to criticize woodworking-because you represent woodworking.


----------



## pottz

> Looks like fraud in text messages is in full swing ;-( I have been getting offers of various kinds including participation in 6 figure lawsuit settlements ;-))))) I expected they are malware links. Today my BOA bank account was blocked for safety. I checked all my bank accounts and can t find a BOA account ;-)) Maybe I have already lost it, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah ive got the BOA too.SS scams are on the rise right now too.


----------



## Peteybadboy

So the owner of the appliance service company called about mid morn to tell me its probably not worth spending any more $ on an 8 yr old ice maker. I told him we already bought a new one for 800$ He said a no brainer. I appreciated the call as I know he is swamped w biz and I am small potatoes .

Made two drawer fronts today. Bought two undermount sliders from HD, get home the Blum sliders were delivered. Like an idiot I only ordered one pair, I need two. At least now I have the specs to start the drawer box build.

Corlez I liked that one.

Rich very funny.

Ron you are onto something big, this could elevate us all! However, you need an acronym, The "LWE" just doesn't ring. Laboratory of Advanced Woodworking would be "LAW", but no one really like lawyers so, Cultural Laboratory of Advanced Woodworking would be "Claw" a little "woke" but aggressive so maybe better? This is a great idea; I need a white board! Let's keep working on this.


----------



## bandit571

Hmm…Special High Intensity Training, Joint Operations Bureau….

In other news..









One pine case is awaiting a finish….waiting on Box No. 2 to get done….Film @2300 hrs..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Instead of DW s woodworking shop he would be "The Laboratory of the Desert Wood .
> Endless escalation of the craft. *
> 
> - 987Ron


*Still, a woodworker and I still have a shop but downsized…*










*Someday I wish to make/construct the infamous Jay Bay Table…*










The only way for me to make this work is to find a young Paramore who likes woodworking… I do have some drawings somewhere… If I can't actually build it at least I can mentally build it.

In 2014- CNC, 2021 Laser My philosophy is Mixed mediums with the art surrounded by wood.

Recently This is the new stockpile of my medium.


----------



## CWWoodworking

> *Instead of DW s woodworking shop he would be "The Laboratory of the Desert Wood .
> Endless escalation of the craft. *
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> *Still, a woodworker and I still have a shop but downsized…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Someday I wish to make/construct the infamous Jay Bay Table…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way for me to make this work is to find a young Paramore who likes woodworking… I do have some drawings somewhere… If I can t actually build it at least I can mentally build it.
> 
> In 2014- CNC, 2021 Laser My philosophy is Mixed mediums with the art surrounded by wood.
> 
> Recently This is the new stockpile of my medium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW, what's the history behind that dining table? It looks like something we would make at work. I like it I may ask to make a prototype/floor model.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- before we get shutdown- Please does your Pottz's Patio have a special ice maker? and did it cost as much as Petey's $800 one? (ps Petey that is fantastic on your ice maker- I am willing to bet that Duck doesn't have one. Yet he may get virgin Antarctic ice when he takes his sabbatical south.)

Then we have the reusable ones…


----------



## CWWoodworking

We have had terrible experience with our appliances. Built 3 yrs ago. Spent about 15,000$, so not top of line, but definitely not bottom.

We have worked on every machine we bought-

Circuit board on oven
Microwave screen broke
Range top knobs
Dryer door
Washer lid
Frig ice maker leaked 
Dishwasher top rack

I asked the repair man who also sells multiple brands if there is a better brand. His answer "Nope. Just buy the cheapest that fits your needs and throw it away in 5 years"

IMO, appliances have gone down hill at the most extreme rate. TVs a close second.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- before we get shutdown- Please does your Pottz s Patio have a special ice maker? and did it cost as much as Petey s $800 one? (ps Petey that is fantastic on your ice maker- I am willing to bet that Duck doesn t have one. Yet he may get virgin Antarctic ice when he takes his sabbatical south.)
> 
> Then we have the reusable ones…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no i dont operate a bar or hotel so my frig maker does the job just fine. as far as getting shut down,is that what you guys want ? ive got a friend that will help if you want !


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- before we get shutdown- Please does your Pottz s Patio have a special ice maker? and did it cost as much as Petey s $800 one? (ps Petey that is fantastic on your ice maker- I am willing to bet that Duck doesn t have one. Yet he may get virgin Antarctic ice when he takes his sabbatical south.)
> 
> Then we have the reusable ones…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> no i dont operate a bar or hotel so my frig maker does the job just fine. as far as getting shut down,is that what you guys want ? ive got a friend that will help if you want !
> 
> - pottz


i guess ive been damn lucky.as for tv's no issues their either.hell i wish mine in the family room would go out so i can upgrade.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy in shop last few days.

Main beam to hang the heater in Mothers shop.










For my own shop I needed a place to store caulk, liquid nails and such. This will hold 20 tubes.










I am done sorting all the small screws, nuts and bolts the neighbor gave me. Now I need storage racks.










Work progresses on the storage racks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The man replies: "Where else in Manhattan can I park my car for two weeks for just $15.41 and expect it to be there when I return?"
> 
> Definitely a bargain ;-)))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*The 16,000 post by our Top Max and 103,000 views… *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny, Nice work on your project.*

When I saw this one my thoughts went to a Beer/Pong game…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Gunny, Nice work on your project.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks! Those were a bunch of 2 inch PVC cut offs I got from a van I cleaned out awhile back. keeps the cost of the project to almost zero.


----------



## CWWoodworking

With all do respect to everyone on this thread and it's moderators-

Shutting this down because of butt cheeks is silly and unproductive.

I mean, someone here is still here after posting about killing, raping, and torturing people. With pictures.

So if that person is permitted to be here, butt cheeks ain't that bad.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .... So if that person is permitted to be here, butt cheeks ain't that bad.
> - CWWoodworking


Hell, if you saw mine… the whole *Internet* would be *shut down*!


----------



## Peteybadboy

I think I have the whitist feet on the planet. (Golfers tan)

Topa - 16k well done!

DW Jay Bay Table- really cool.


----------



## RichT

> DW Jay Bay Table- really cool.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Whatever happened to jbay (Jay Bay)? I miss that guy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

CUSTOMER: "How much will it cost to do this job?" 
CONTRACTOR: "$2,800 Dollars." 
CUSTOMER: "That's WAY too expensive for this job!!" 
CONTRACTOR: "How much do YOU think it would cost?" 
CUSTOMER: "No more than $800 Dollars - MAX!! It's a simple job!" 
CONTRACTOR: "I can't prioritize my time for so little." 
CUSTOMER: "People in your line of work are so greedy." 
CONTRACTOR: "Sorry you feel that way. Why not do it yourself?" 
CUSTOMER: "But… but… I don't know how to do any of this." 
CONTRACTOR: "For $900 Dollars, I'll teach you EXACTLY how to get this job done. Then you can spend $800 to do the job and you'll still be saving $1,100 Dollars - PLUS… you'll get the knowledge and experience for the next time you want to do a job yourself." 
CUSTOMER: "Deal!! Let's do it." 
CONTRACTOR: To get started you'll need tools. So you'll have to buy a welder, a grinder, a chop saw, a drill press, a welding hood, gloves and a few other things." 
CUSTOMER: "But I don't have all this equipment and I can't buy all of these for one job." 
CONTRACTOR: "Well then for another $300 more I'll let you rent my tools… and you'll still be saving $800 Dollars." 
CUSTOMER: "That's cutting into my savings. But I'll rent your tools." 
CONTRACTOR: "Okay! I'll be back on Saturday and we can start." 
CUSTOMER: "Wait. I can't on Saturday. I only have time today." 
CONTRACTOR: "Sorry, I only give lessons on Saturday, because I have to prioritize my time and my tools have to be at other jobs with other customers all week long. 
CUSTOMER: "Okay!! I'll sacrifice my family plans on Saturday." 
CONTRACTOR: "Yeah… me too. Oh… and I forgot… to do your job yourself, you also have to pay for the materials. Everything is in high demand right now, so your best bet is to get your truck and load up at 6AM before everyone else gets there." 
CUSTOMER: "SIX AM?


> On a Saturday


? That's way to early for me. And also… I don't have a truck." 
"CONTRACTOR: "I guess you'll have to rent one. Do you have a couple of strong men to help you load and unload everything?" 
CUSTOMER: "Ummm… ya know… I've been thinking. It's probably best if YOU get this job done. I'd rather pay someone to get it done correctly than go through all the hassle.
CONTRACTOR: "Smart move, sign this and please get out of the way so I can work." 
THE REALITY IS THIS… 
When you pay for a job, especially handcrafted, you pay not only for the material used, but you are also paying for:
- Knowledge
- Experience
- Tools
- Services
- Time
- Punctuality
- Accountability
- Professionalism
- Accuracy
- Labor
- Sacrifices
- Safety and Security
- Payment of tax obligations
No one should denigrate a professional's work by judging prices - ESPECIALLY when they don't know all the elements or costs necessary for the production of such work.
This was just a remix of an old story I once heard and I am sharing this in support of craftsmen, specialists and entrepreneurs everywhere!
You can't haggle over a service that you don't actually have the skills or knowledge to do yourself. You can't get a high quality gourmet dinner party for the same price as a Happy Meal from McDonald's. And you can't be mad when skilled people actually KNOW their own worth.
Be smart. Trust a reputable professional. And never forget… that you ALWAYS get what you pay for.

*SO TRUE :<))))))*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Spot on


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I think I have the whitist feet on the planet. (Golfers tan)
> 
> Topa - 16k well done!
> 
> DW Jay Bay Table- really cool.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I need to rest up for a few days, I'm out of breath after that marathon ;-)

Busy afternoon yesterday. Donated our bikes to a child bike nonprofit. A couple of Doctors called to make appointments for referral by GP. I decided to write a "stress" history to speed up the analysis ;-)) That was a great stress relief process. Slept twice as long as I have in the last few years.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> CUSTOMER: "How much will it cost to do this job?"
> CONTRACTOR: "$2,800 Dollars."
> CUSTOMER: "That s WAY too expensive for this job!!"
> CONTRACTOR: "How much do YOU think it would cost?"
> CUSTOMER: "No more than $800 Dollars - MAX!! It s a simple job!"
> CONTRACTOR: "I can t prioritize my time for so little."
> CUSTOMER: "People in your line of work are so greedy."
> CONTRACTOR: "Sorry you feel that way. Why not do it yourself?"
> CUSTOMER: "But… but… I don t know how to do any of this."
> CONTRACTOR: "For $900 Dollars, I ll teach you EXACTLY how to get this job done. Then you can spend $800 to do the job and you ll still be saving $1,100 Dollars - PLUS… you ll get the knowledge and experience for the next time you want to do a job yourself."
> CUSTOMER: "Deal!! Let s do it."
> CONTRACTOR: To get started you ll need tools. So you ll have to buy a welder, a grinder, a chop saw, a drill press, a welding hood, gloves and a few other things."
> CUSTOMER: "But I don t have all this equipment and I can t buy all of these for one job."
> CONTRACTOR: "Well then for another $300 more I ll let you rent my tools… and you ll still be saving $800 Dollars."
> CUSTOMER: "That s cutting into my savings. But I ll rent your tools."
> CONTRACTOR: "Okay! I ll be back on Saturday and we can start."
> CUSTOMER: "Wait. I can t on Saturday. I only have time today."
> CONTRACTOR: "Sorry, I only give lessons on Saturday, because I have to prioritize my time and my tools have to be at other jobs with other customers all week long.
> CUSTOMER: "Okay!! I ll sacrifice my family plans on Saturday."
> CONTRACTOR: "Yeah… me too. Oh… and I forgot… to do your job yourself, you also have to pay for the materials. Everything is in high demand right now, so your best bet is to get your truck and load up at 6AM before everyone else gets there."
> CUSTOMER: "SIX AM?
> 
> 
> 
> On a Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ? That s way to early for me. And also… I don t have a truck."
> "CONTRACTOR: "I guess you ll have to rent one. Do you have a couple of strong men to help you load and unload everything?"
> CUSTOMER: "Ummm… ya know… I ve been thinking. It s probably best if YOU get this job done. I d rather pay someone to get it done correctly than go through all the hassle.
> CONTRACTOR: "Smart move, sign this and please get out of the way so I can work."
> THE REALITY IS THIS…
> When you pay for a job, especially handcrafted, you pay not only for the material used, but you are also paying for:
> - Knowledge
> - Experience
> - Tools
> - Services
> - Time
> - Punctuality
> - Accountability
> - Professionalism
> - Accuracy
> - Labor
> - Sacrifices
> - Safety and Security
> - Payment of tax obligations
> No one should denigrate a professional s work by judging prices - ESPECIALLY when they don t know all the elements or costs necessary for the production of such work.
> This was just a remix of an old story I once heard and I am sharing this in support of craftsmen, specialists and entrepreneurs everywhere!
> You can t haggle over a service that you don t actually have the skills or knowledge to do yourself. You can t get a high quality gourmet dinner party for the same price as a Happy Meal from McDonald s. And you can t be mad when skilled people actually KNOW their own worth.
> Be smart. Trust a reputable professional. And never forget… that you ALWAYS get what you pay for.
> 
> *SO TRUE :<))))))*
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
Click to expand...

No doubt about that. Many landlords complaint about the codes being too complex for general laborers to understand ;-)) One who had been trying to replace a 3-way switch for a couple days ;-))))) called years ago. I did it in about 5 minutes or less. After that, he called regularly for several properties. He decided fiddling with his own electrical wasn't worth his time. Too bad more electricians don't do those. Lots of people had me fix them after I did something else in a few minutes. They had had several people try before ;-)

One guy that called back when I first started business in the 80s asked if I charged for show up or travel. Not across town, I don't. Asked about hourly rates, 35 or 40 in those days. He said come on over, half the lights and outlets in his house did not work. It took about 15 minutes to find and fix the 1-hour minimum plus sales tax. When I handed him the bill he started swearing. I asked what was wrong. He told me he had just paid over $300 to get another company out of his house. They had been there several hours and he decided he could not afford for them to find the problem. They charged him $60 for travel to show up at his door. After that, he was really PO'd about paying less than $50 to get it fixed and I showed him problem and now to fix or prevent future problems.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Someone hit my tail light on my truck. The driver was delivering to my home!

New icemaker was delivered. Not even 48 hrs to get it. I will install tomorrow.

GR8 that is a good one. I will have to remember that. Knowledge + skill + tools + having things like finish and sandpaper on hand is also important. A friend asked me to build and upper cab to match his lower bar. I quoted 666$ he said no. I said go to lowes, he came back 6 months later to ask if I would do the work. I was the one saying no that time. I dodged a bullet that day. I have learned to say no to certain people. Others I will work for free and be happy about it.

Ready for a JWB. Bad day, but not as bad as others are having. Got to focus on what is important.


----------



## 987Ron

Been a nice day here in Bubba Land. 72 earlier, a few clouds, Got a haircut, almost didn't recognize myself in the mirror. Hardware store on the way home and got everything on my list Duke and I had a couple of retrieve sessions and he had a bath. 
Ayinger Brauweisse open and about gone. Maybe another. Hmmmm

Petey: White golf feet solution "Footjoy golf sandals" Slip them off while waiting on the tee for that slow foursome ahead of yours. Might get a comment or two in the club house.

Later,


----------



## pottz

> Someone hit my tail light on my truck. The driver was delivering to my home!
> 
> New icemaker was delivered. Not even 48 hrs to get it. I will install tomorrow.
> 
> GR8 that is a good one. I will have to remember that. Knowledge + skill + tools + having things like finish and sandpaper on hand is also important. A friend asked me to build and upper cab to match his lower bar. I quoted 666$ he said no. I said go to lowes, he came back 6 months later to ask if I would do the work. I was the one saying no that time. I dodged a bullet that day. I have learned to say no to certain people. Others I will work for free and be happy about it.
> 
> Ready for a JWB. Bad day, but not as bad as others are having. Got to focus on what is important.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


i have a neighbor like that,wanted me to build him a tv stand,i said no time matt it will be months before i can even think about it.he comes back later and hands me 400 bucks and says here is some motivation.he's in his eighties so i did it,basically at cost.too many think because you do it as a hobby you wont charge full price.


----------



## corelz125

I got a call last year if I can make some end tables. At first when they said can you make a table i thought a big dining room table that would of been a firm now. Then they said 3 small end tables and they are painted. I said ok they had no problem paying for the material and paid for my time.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... hands me *400* bucks and says here is some motivation…..
> - pottz


Hope you threw in a 85" TV for that price!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW Jay Bay Table- really cool.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Whatever happened to jbay (Jay Bay)? I miss that guy.
> 
> - Rich


Jay Bay left the LJ's arena… were you part of the group JBay, myself, and others who were rebels who challenged the administration? I believe so… It started when he removed his "advanced" projects and I did the same in support.

He was an excellent type of woodworker and friend that was/is similar to LeeRoy. If this helps he has a custom woodshop in Las Vegas.

Should anyone know how to contact him- tell him to come to Garage…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy night in the shop but nothing completed. Have 2 projects in finishing room that might be done by weekend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *3 small end tables and they are painted. I said ok they had no problem paying for the material and paid for my time.*
> 
> - corelz125


From experience, sounds good but what many home shop operators do not take into account is overhead to add on the cost. Anytime you use your time and tools, then a percentage needs to be added. 20 years ago it was 30%...

Back in the day many independents would do the cost of materials and double it…

Here is an early project that I did based on the cost of material and doubled it… the customer was happy as myself… 
But there was no markup- One must put a cost on their knowledge and tools…










*32 years it still stands… Paper pencil, gas generator, and standard electric and hand tools.

Finally no Computer, CNC, or Laser…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Sweet looking build DW.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Thx Gunny*, this is why I enjoy you and others who build the way you guys build. Sorry guys but my body got old but I am with you. One must respect* Bandit our Hand Tool Meister*


----------



## corelz125

It was for family so I wasn't looking to make a big profit. Making those table legs made decide to get a 6" long bed jointer. Wben you are battling time hand planning legs sucked.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Someone hit my tail light on my truck. The driver was delivering to my home!
> 
> New icemaker was delivered. Not even 48 hrs to get it. I will install tomorrow.
> 
> GR8 that is a good one. I will have to remember that. Knowledge + skill + tools + having things like finish and sandpaper on hand is also important. A friend asked me to build and upper cab to match his lower bar. I quoted 666$ he said no. I said go to lowes, he came back 6 months later to ask if I would do the work. I was the one saying no that time. I dodged a bullet that day. I have learned to say no to certain people. Others I will work for free and be happy about it.
> 
> Ready for a JWB. Bad day, but not as bad as others are having. Got to focus on what is important.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I worked on a bank branch in the 70s. The cabinet guy did the tellers line and other cabinets. He did a top-quality job. One of the bank guys commented it looked as good as what they could have bought at Pay n' Pak (Lowes and HD equivalent). The cabinet guy rolled his eyes in total disgust.

I'll never forget starting that job. My employer, George, called me on another site and told me I needed to go there the next day. "Willie fired the whole crew!" It was obvious the 4 of them had issues. The one most memorable thing they did was run a 1" conduit out about 75 feet, cross about 50 feet, and run it back about another 75 feet to another panel. The conduit had about 20 #12 wires in it. Why run them from one panel to another?

Went we roughed in the offices and employees came to tour they said everything looked good. After the drywall was up, it still looked good. Painted, still good. Their furniture in the offices the outlets need to move to more convenient locations. ;-))

On another bank, 2 guys were assigned to run conduit in the vault from the switch to the light, about 20 feet. When we went to pull wire after the concrete was poured, the fish tape pushed and pushed and pushed. it went in at least 175 feet! Those two were very talented! How did they route the conduit going 20 feet between the switch and light inside poured concrete without so many bends the fish tape would not push through? More than 4 90 degree turns and it becomes difficult to impossible to push a fish tape through. It pushed easily ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* Looks good!

Here the price structure never recovered after the 1980 recession. The days of 30% vanished. During the Dot Com Boom in the 90 you could not hire an electrician; big shortage. 3 of the largest electrical contractors in Seattle went bankrupt bidding to capture 100% market share ;-)) A guy I knew who was family connected to the management of one old contracting firm said 3% was a good margin in the 90s and most were in litigation to collect larger contracts. ;-((

One of our neighbors at the old house added 4 units to his machine shop. His expansion and 3 rentals. I did it at cost and he was POd! Lesson learned! ;-( His son-in-law was a sheetrock contractor. He told me electricians beat the he11 out of his work. I found out why. He buried at least 3/4 of the boxes! One spot rather than trim sheetrock to fit it was overlapped! ;-)) I concluded they needed to install a railroad siding to get enough mud to those units to smooth the walls!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here the price structure never recovered after the 1980 recession. The days of 30% vanished.*

You are probably correct in what contractors are doing currently but without overhead added on a business will eventually go broke…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DS-* care to share what your company factors in for mark-up?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have always wondered about the electrician that charged the guy mentioned above $300 and he still had the problem. I find it hard to believe they could not find a simple problem. They must have been milking the job for high $$$$$$$.

Another guy wanted a price on converting his service to 200 amps. He had a perfectly good 125 amp panel and was not planning to add electric heat or other loads. A friend told him it was a good idea to do it. I would recommend going 200 amps if they had a problem and needed to replace it. He said let's go tell my wife it is OK. WE did and she started swearing. I asked what the problem was. She said the electrical contractor that looked at it yesterday said it was a fire hazard, needed to be replaced as soon as possible, all the work would be done inside, did not need to replace the meter or mast, it did not require a permit, and the price was twice what mine would be to do it right! It is little wonder so many people are skeptical of contractors ;-(((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Here the price structure never recovered after the 1980 recession. The days of 30% vanished.*
> 
> You are probably correct in what contractors are doing currently but without overhead added on a business will eventually go broke…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I concluded by the 4 or 5 years mark it was not worth the effort to have employees in this market. I was working 16 hours a day, 8 on the job sites and 8 in the office, plus 8 on most Saturdays and many Sundays. There was one competitor who apparently figured out how to make good money wiring multi-family. Too bad he did not save his money. He spent it doing control jobs for half price ;-)) One day after a bid he called another competitor and asked what their price was. Major told him and it was twice what his bid was. He finally figured out he was being lied to about the market prices and he was tired of losing money ;-)) It was a fairly large job. His price was in the 500K range and Major's was 8 or 9 ;-)) The control contractor told him if he did not take the job for his bid he could never bid another of their jobs. He did not do it ;-)) He was done.

One of the first beautiful spring evenings I dropped one of the kids off at the high school for an event. I headed home to get back to work. There was a young couple playing tennis. My thought was they were wasting several hours they could accomplish something worthwhile. I realized I was going to be a 49 yo heart attack businessman. By the end of summer, all the contracts were completed and employees laid off.

After I finished with the Wolf Pack Bid Game and all my tools were stolen about that time I told the control contractor I was done with business. They told me if I would continue and do their work, they would keep me busy. They did for about 20 years. ;-) Their contracts had a clause saying all hours and materials had to be reported at a limited profit margin. All the jobs had a hard dollar bid price. They were not time and materials. They never enforced or even requested the info ;-)) I would have ended it if they had. That clause basically said if you underbid, too bad, you can never recover. A few times they gave me bad information about the bid process. I always honored my bid price. Efficiency paid well ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This place has gone totally nuts! The police blotter says a bullet through a window at the museum set off the burglar alarm at 10:11 AM last Thursday ;-(((((


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ....They must have been milking the job for high $$$$$$$....
> - TopamaxSurvivor


You don't have to be masked to be a crook and in fact some masked men are *honest soothsayers*,


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - LittleBlackDuck


Histroy is a continuous cycle, eh? ;-)))))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Came across people complaining about *ice makers*... sorry, but I wasn't prepared to read all the posts to hone in on the issue and solve all your *Yankee* problems…
I personally don't have any *ice* problems as I have a *Samsung* fridge that brags the capability of making *ice cubes* (or crushed),









However, I couldn't resist doing a *"Karen"* with *Samsung*... on whose bloody earth can these *crescent* shaped lumps be classified as *CUBES*?









... even the built in *SodaStream* can't compensate for that false advertisement.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Duck, The ice maker I use takes out the chlorine, you end up with "clear" ice. (no bad taste" Funny on the "cube" comment. Never thought of that.

DW nice work. My dad would say GAZY-Bo.

Ron, I am now proud of my white feet. I did try FJ golf sandles. They really get stinky.

Today- call the Insurance company
Install and Ice maker
Start working on the drawers.


----------



## 987Ron

> Here is an early project that I did based on the cost of material and doubled it… the customer was happy as myself…
> But there was no markup- One must put a cost on their knowledge and tools…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *32 years it still stands… Paper pencil, gas generator, and standard electric and hand tools.
> 
> Finally no Computer, CNC, or Laser…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is a great project *DW*....If I had that view would want one also. 
Like the last comment "Finally no Computer, CNC, or Laser…" I think when we designed a project on paper using our drafting or sketching skills we were more aware of the construction processes needed to actually build it. What fit with what and how. Still use the drafting skills learned years ago.

*Topa*: Question for the master electrician.. Most electrical outlets and switches have more than one way to attach a wire. screw for securing a wire bent into a loop, straight wire pushed behind a plate with a screw to tighten and finally a simple hole to push a wire into held by a metal clip. Are all three safe? Which is the electrician preferred way and why? Putting in some 2 gang outlets replacing a 1 gang outlet. No additional power draw just not having to unplug and plug in things into available outlets.

Morning all, late getting started. Did not get a good tuck in and slept poorly. Off wth a mug of coffee and the dawg to the shop for some work. Actually not work but fun. 75 later today. Sunny.

Later.


----------



## RichT

> Duck, The ice maker I use takes out the chlorine, you end up with "clear" ice. (no bad taste" Funny on the "cube" comment. Never thought of that.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


When frozen properly, ice contains no impurities. In winter, the ice that forms on bodies of water is perfectly clear and pure. That's because as it freezes, the ice crystals form at the surface and force impurities down. The result is a layer of perfectly clear ice.

The cubes you get from your ice maker in the fridge have cloudy centers. Again, as the crystals form, they force out impurities, and in the case of an ice tray, those impurities are pushed to the center of the ice cube because the crystals form on the outside and grow in, leaving the impurities no where to go.

You can make clear ice in your home freezer by filling an insulated cooler, like an Igloo, part way and putting it in the freezer. That will mimic winter ice because the crystals will form at the top and grow down, leaving you with clear ice and some impurities at the bottom which you can discard.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Why do I need ice in my drink????


----------



## RichT

> Why do I need ice in my drink????
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Because a drink without ice is uncivilized.


----------



## pottz

> ..... hands me *400* bucks and says here is some motivation…..
> - pottz
> 
> Hope you threw in a 85" TV for that price!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


LOL-oh sure,hell that was barely enough to cover the cost of the walnut he wanted.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Rich-* good information.

*Gunny*- thought-provoking- looking forward to hearing what others have to say on this.

*Petey-* enjoy your ice and machine, good info.

*Ron-* Thx and yes to your comment but I do a similar thought process when designing on the computer. I look and think about what I want the machine to do versus me actually doing it. Similar to using Sketch-up to build a cabinet; LeeRoy and DS are good at sketch-up drawing to production. I have made many projects by drawing it on a scrap of wood.

I hear the school bells ringing…


----------



## bigblockyeti

I've got a question too for our resident electrical expert when he chimes in. How far can I run direct burial 10/3 (3' before it goes underground) hooked to a 30A breaker? If it were plugged into a 14-30R (also 30A breaker) instead of retained directly in the breaker would that change anything?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Why do I need ice in my drink????
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Because a drink without ice is uncivilized.
> 
> - Rich


Been called lots of things, don't recall civilized being a word used to describe me.

Just ask my ex wife.

LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ron* Those plug-in-the-back connections just have a small spring a few thousands wide to hold the wire. It is the source of most outlet failures. The palate or the curl the wire around the screw are solid connections. They used to series the outlets one to another to make a circuit. When a plug-in the back connection failed everything downstream filed. A few years ago the code finally requires splicing the wires so the outlet does not maintain circuit continuity.

*Big block* I'm not sure I understand the question. Generally more than 100 feet you need to consider voltage drop on heavier loads. Generally, I do not believe outlet/plug connections are not legal for permanent wiring. Will it work? Should be just like plugging in a cord ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Rich* Thanks, Interesting ice lesson.


----------



## bigblockyeti

The proposed run is 140' and while I don't think it would regularly see a 30A load, a 15A circular saw or miter saw + a 15A shop vac would be right there at max load. Being buried I don't think there would be any appreciable temperature rise, certainly not to the limit the wire was rated for.


----------



## bandit571

Prefer mine.."neat"...an ice cube will just water down a drink…
90 minutes in the shop, this morning…didn't get very far..









2 out of 4 corners done…apparently, these take a bit longer than finger joints…









No rush, I guess…


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks for the electrical lesson. I had assumed the clip in was not a very good connection.

If I did much of this electrical work I would want bigger boxes to work in. Gets tight in there. Two done one to go, at least it is on the end of the line.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The proposed run is 140 and while I don t think it would regularly see a 30A load, a 15A circular saw or miter saw + a 15A shop vac would be right there at max load. Being buried I don t think there would be any appreciable temperature rise, certainly not to the limit the wire was rated for.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


This voltage drop calculator says the VD would be 11 volts with both plugged in, 30 amps. You might notice it when the last one starts. Any light would definitely dim slightly.

edit forgot the calculator link: 
https://www.calculator.net/voltage-drop-calculator.html?necmaterial=copper&necwiresize=2&necconduit=pvc&necpf=0.85&material=copper&wiresize=0.4066&resistance=1.2&resistanceunit=okm&voltage=120&phase=ac&noofconductor=1&distance=140&distanceunit=feet&amperes=30&x=42&y=13&ctype=nec


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thanks for the electrical lesson. I had assumed the clip in was not a very good connection.
> 
> If I did much of this electrical work I would want bigger boxes to work in. Gets tight in there. Two done one to go, at least it is on the end of the line.
> 
> - 987Ron


U R velcome. (notice my Norwegian accent I got from grandpa in print? ;-)) ) Those standard boxes are a bit interesting, especially with the stiffer #12 wires ;-) With a few years of practice, they are more reasonable ;-)


----------



## Peteybadboy

Rich, Impressive knowledge on ice.

Duck my new Ice maker is installed. More difficult that I thought. Even better the trash guys took it away today. The box said it makes crescent ice. You are having an impact.

Gunny I agree in some situations neat is called for.

Where is Moke?

You guys see LeeRoy's project posted? I think I saw most of you posting. Impressive work.

Pretty good day today, got some shop time in too.

Getting our house listed to sell. Building at the golf course. I had LeDs put in my new shop. I think you can get a sun burn from it.

Have a good one


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *32 years it still stands… Paper pencil, gas generator, and standard electric and hand tools.
> 
> Finally no Computer, CNC, or Laser…*
> - Desert Woodworker


Did you charge for the *wear and tear* on your *kidneys* to process all the grog you drank to fill that lake up?


> Why do I need *ice* in my drink????
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Beats snorting it up your nose!


> LOL-oh sure,hell that was barely enough to cover the cost of the walnut he wanted.
> - pottz


Tight *rrs*... I let people help themselves to my *walnut*,








... *FREE!*


> I hear the school bells ringing…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


With our current schoolies, good hearing through the muffled sounds… they're real *dingalings*


----------



## corelz125

I try to put in all 5" boxes now when I run new wiring. I hate those small one gang boxes in my house and shoving the wire back in there to get it put back together. Plenty of room on those 5" boxes. Plus theyre easy for me to get for free.


----------



## corelz125

John was a loyal choir member, but he could not carry a tune.

To make things worse, he sang loud and made others sing off key.

Without success, the choir director had tried to discourage John from participating in the choir.

The choir director asked the pastor's help in getting John out of the choir.

The pastor agreed to try.

The pastor tried to find tasks and responsibilities that would interfere with John's attendance at choir rehearsal or keep him out of the choir loft on Sunday morning.

John, however, would not accept any of the tasks or responsibilities, stating that he would not shirk his duties as a loyal choir member.

Finally, the choir director gave the pastor an ultimatum, "Either you find a way to get John out of the choir or I will resign as choir director."

So, with much uneasiness, the pastor called upon John at home one evening and said, "John, I must ask you to drop out of the choir."

John was shocked and asked, "Why would you ask such a thing? We need all the singers we can get."

The pastor replied, "Well, John, people are complaining about your singing."

"How many?" was John's response.

Not wanting to be too harsh and admit that nearly everyone in the congregation had been complaining, the pastor said, "I've received more than a dozen complaints."

"I'm sorry, pastor, that's not enough. I've heard a lot more complaints about your preaching and you haven't quit yet."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Catch up time*

*Corelz-* Joke +1



> *I hear the school bells ringing…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*
Top Max-* you as always do a good job teaching. You heard and answered the bell…



> *Where is Moke?*
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*He is a big Iowa fan and I hope that he posts after my post of Michigan beating Iowa this Saturday…*


----------



## pottz

> *Catch up time*
> 
> *Corelz-* Joke +1
> 
> *I hear the school bells ringing…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *
> Top Max-* you as always do a good job teaching. You heard and answered the bell…
> 
> *Where is Moke?*
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> *He is a big Iowa fan and I hope that he posts after my post of Michigan beating Iowa this Saturday…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


no i have zero interest in football.you will never find me on the couch sunday watching a game.


----------



## 987Ron

Hardly ever watch football, Univ. or Pro. Daughter watches it. Overheard some of the comments by the announcers that seem strange.

"He went upstairs to catch that one" 
"He was waiting on the front porch for that runner" defensive player made a good tackle
'He is a great downhill runner" thought football fields were pretty flat
"He caught that ball at its highest point" No the highest point would be halfway between the QB and the reciever.
"Someone needs to step up" 
"That play was through the front door" 
"That play would be better through the back door"

If sportsmanship is so vital why do fans boo the ref when a penalty goes against their team and cheer when it goes the other way. Particularly flagrant fouls.

Besides that like Pottz better things to do. Shop, book, etc.

Nite all. Time for pillow time.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Prefer mine.."neat"...an ice cube will just water down a drink…
> - bandit571


I agree *bandit*... if you want cold *Scotch*, put the bloody bottle in the fridge.


> no i have zero interest in football.you will never find me on the couch sunday watching a game.
> - pottz


So I couldn't tempt you with a *football puzzle*?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good one Jokemiester LMAO

I was wondering about Moke too. And Steve?

*DW* I always try to answer the bell and teach if I know the answers ;-) I recall one day the shop superintendent at a steel plant came up as I was troubleshooting a piece of equipment. He said you must be a p1$$ poor teacher. I asked what make you think so? He said if you were a good teacher I would not be so dependent on you ;-))

The doc referred me to an online medical service. The guy that called to make the appointment had such a heavy-duty accent, with my hearing loss, I could only understand about 25% of the words. The practitioner called to change the appointment. She had a higher pitch voice and an accent too. I canceled the appointment and told the company that finds appointments I need to be able to hear the people they find ;-)) I suppose I might be blamed for discrimination. My claim is a violation of the Americans with Disabilities Act!

I saw a guy driving a car in the grocery store parking lot today with the passenger window broken out. Prowlers are winning ;-(( The gubberner and slackislature have solved the incarceration rate issue. Unfortunately, the few honest people that are left are paying a heavy price ;-( The news said Pierce County just south of us had 43 auto thefts over the Thanksgiving holiday weekend. They average about a thousand a year; ie, 3 per day +/-. 12 should have been the limit, eh?


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up early got the pot turned on. Left the wife to sleep late. She is usually the one up early. 
Dawgs fed, a little ball toss, coffee and all is good. 75 today, sunny and bright. going for shorts, cool now but okay in a bit.

The golf course has some eco-areas. Looks like weeds grown up knee high, they say good plants, some wild flowers etc. Every fall (yesterday) they mowed it down to half the height as before. Later the ball hunting golfers were like kids looking for Easter eggs. Funny, was the sport playing golf or ball hunting?

Have a great day, it is Friday.


----------



## pottz

> Prefer mine.."neat"...an ice cube will just water down a drink…
> - bandit571
> 
> I agree *bandit*... if you want cold *Scotch*, put the bloody bottle in the fridge.
> 
> no i have zero interest in football.you will never find me on the couch sunday watching a game.
> - pottz
> 
> So I couldn t tempt you with a *football puzzle*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


sorry duck but that wont do it for me.


----------



## pottz

> Good one Jokemiester LMAO
> 
> I was wondering about Moke too. And Steve?
> 
> *DW* I always try to answer the bell and teach if I know the answers ;-) I recall one day the shop superintendent at a steel plant came up as I was troubleshooting a piece of equipment. He said you must be a p1$$ poor teacher. I asked what make you think so? He said if you were a good teacher I would not be so dependent on you ;-))
> 
> The doc referred me to an online medical service. The guy that called to make the appointment had such a heavy-duty accent, with my hearing loss, I could only understand about 25% of the words. The practitioner called to change the appointment. She had a higher pitch voice and an accent too. I canceled the appointment and told the company that finds appointments I need to be able to hear the people they find ;-)) I suppose I might be blamed for discrimination. My claim is a violation of the Americans with Disabilities Act!
> 
> I saw a guy driving a car in the grocery store parking lot today with the passenger window broken out. Prowlers are winning ;-(( The gubberner and slackislature have solved the incarceration rate issue. Unfortunately, the few honest people that are left are paying a heavy price ;-( The news said Pierce County just south of us had 43 auto thefts over the Thanksgiving holiday weekend. They average about a thousand a year; ie, 3 per day +/-. 12 should have been the limit, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


well if your looking for steve you'll find him on the swap threads,mike,i dont know he hasn't been here since the 18th and hasn't posted at all since the 29th ?


----------



## sras

> Good one Jokemiester LMAO
> 
> I was wondering about Moke too. And Steve?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I'm still here Bob. Usually I not up for much of a chat. Been working on the patio & building Xmas gifts. Trying to get some miles on the bicycle but that's going slow.

The patio should start to have some portions move into the "Finished" category. So far only the concrete and roof are there. The next couple weeks should see the electrical and speakers wrap up.

The grandkids gifts are almost ready for finish. Haven't started the rest of them yet.

I've got a long list of project to start after the holidays…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Friday night thoughts *while enjoying your favorite beverage-

*Here's Why You Should Never Get Ice In Your Drink*

*No one wants to even think about the word "fecal" at the same time they're thinking about their food, but when it comes to ice, well, you have to go there*

*Read More*: https://www.mashed.com/147513/heres-why-you-should-never-get-ice-in-your-drink/?utm_campaign=clip


----------



## DS

> *DS-* care to share what your company factors in for mark-up?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Back in the old days, we used to sell to median home price projects and below.
We competed a lot on price. You could lose a big project because you were $50 higher than the next guy.

That kind of work tends to be a bit of a meat grinder and volume is the only way to churn your cash flow enough to be super profitable.

Now, I work in more of a niche market. Materials tend not to be as much of a factor for price. 
Granted, we use a lot of expensive materials, but it is still such a small percentage of the sales price that it isn't nearly as significant.

In other words, we don't compete on price. 
We compete on who can provide what the client wants, regardless of the cost.
Sure, there is always a budget, but, if the client wants the moon… you give them the moon.

I once had to order a stainless steel library ladder from Australia because it was the one "she wants".
Her husband wrote the $16k addendum check for it like he was paying for lunch.

It takes a long time and careful marketing to get to the point where you can pick and choose projects and set your prices as if cost were no object and I've been at this a really, really long time.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Library ladder and barn door hardware can be pricey. On the lighter side if on a budget one can build something like this…


----------



## DS

FYI, best sustained margin in my career so far was on $24M annual sales at 62% gross margin.

If you scaled that back to $1.5M to $2M annual sales in a small shop, you would struggle to reach 10% gross margins.

The trick was we ran almost 30 projects every day through that shop. So, the money cycled through many, many more times per year than what a small shop might run.

So, even with smaller allowances for margin on any single job, it amounts to much greater margins once the fixed overhead expenses are met. 
Any jobs after that are at much higher margins - the "gravy jobs".
(You can have the basic meat and potatoes, but, extra gravy makes it much, much better.)

Many small shops settle for the amount of work that makes them a comfortable living. 
Only a few will step up to the next level and do what it really takes to be efficient and productive enough to reach the inherently higher margins due to increased volume in the same workspace.

The sooner in the month you can reach the gravy, the more monthly margins you will make.
(And that is the unspoken truth about how to make a good living in woodworking)


----------



## DS

A basic hardwood library ladder is $2500 all day every day.

Rockler sells a basic hardware kit for a couple hundred bucks if you want to fabricate your own ladder.
It's a nice enough kit too.
At the beginning of the pandemic, we resorted to making our own custom ladder on the cnc to fit this kit because lead times for anything non-standard were impossible.



> Library ladder and barn door hardware can be pricey. On the lighter side if on a budget one can build something like this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Any jobs after that are at much higher margins - the "gravy jobs".
> (You can have the basic meat and potatoes, but, extra gravy makes it much, much better.)*
> 
> - DS


Thx…Good advice and valuable info. I am sure that Top Max can add to this one…


----------



## bandit571

Went to the shop about 1030 hrs, this morning….came back from the shop at 1340hrs…...might have been working way too hard, for a FRIDAY?

All dovetailed corners are done…









Rebates have been milled..









Old school rebates..









Making curlies…plywood fitted..









Busy day?









Made a lot of crunchies….


----------



## bandit571

We have ways..of dealing with these sort of issues..









Involves a little Brass..









All 4 corners of Box No.1 have been done….will do the same with Box No.2 later..


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bandit did a stop dato blow out?
My wife will point that out like it kills her.

DS and DW. I play golf w Ruffino a cabinet maker in ft. Myers. He does high end work. His clients after 30+ years want him, and they pay for perfection.

Mr. Fix it (me) got a kiss from the wife for fixing the pavers on the lanai. After a power wash a bunch sunk. I figured it out. Trick is to clean all sand off the pavers, each grain of sand adds up! Pavers are set edge to edge. No gaps. She wanted to higher a crew. They have so much work I know it will be a gouge.

I got this.

I still have some to do. But now I figured it out.


----------



## pottz

> Bandit did a stop dato blow out?
> My wife will point that out like it kills her.
> 
> DS and DW. I play golf w Ruffino a cabinet maker in ft. Myers. He does high end work. His clients after 30+ years want him, and they pay for perfection.
> 
> Mr. Fix it (me) got a kiss from the wife for fixing the pavers on the lanai. After a power wash a bunch sunk. I figured it out. Trick is to clean all sand off the pavers, each grain of sand adds up! Pavers are set edge to edge. No gaps. She wanted to higher a crew. They have so much work I know it will be a gouge.
> 
> I got this.
> 
> I still have some to do. But now I figured it out.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


petey as my wife tells me,CALL THE GUY !!!i always say,i am the guy, but im getting closer and closer to calling "the guy" as i get older.next 480sq ft patio tile job and i sure the hell will-lol.


----------



## DS

Every year the boss (a millennial), puts up a massive Christmas display in his yard.
And every year he brings me a new project for his Christmas yard art.

This year, he asked for the Santa Sleigh as shown on the Maslow forum.










https://forums.maslowcnc.com/t/full-size-santa-sleigh/7766

It was real handy to have the .svg file to get the basic geometry.

However, in order to create the g-code to cut this on the CNC router, I had to convert his outlines to polylines in order to get valid tool paths.

Also, I noticed that several of the forum comments reference some issues in the corners of the interior cutout shapes. I've seen these issues before when the tool diameter is too big for the inside radii and the tool centerline offset creates invalid geometry - so, of course I fixed those issues as I went.

I ran those cuts with a 1/4" down-shear cutter and the outline in a 1/2" compression cutter.
In all, it took about an hour to trace the geometry and create the tool paths and nest all the parts to make the entire sleigh.

My g-code worked the first time, which is always the best case scenario.

Here is a pic of one side as it was coming out of the finish room.

I ran this project at about 9am. This pic was taken just before noon.










The back face you don't see has dadoes for all of the horizontal parts to slot into.

Part of me thinks there is a little too much time left until Christmas and I might still inherit another 'boss project' before it's all said and done this year.


----------



## pottz

kiss ass ;-)))

nice work !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


oh ill pull something alright.id say a couple old buzzards should at least move the sleigh a couple inches.maybe a blow torch on the rear ends will make it move ?


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's neat but has hand held jig saw written all over it and with the right blade would cut 2 sheets of 1/2" plywood at about the same speed as a 3hp spindle could push a sharp 1/4" bit making A LOT more dust.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Part of me thinks there is a little too much time left until Christmas and I might still inherit another boss project before it s all said and done this year.
> 
> - DS


Love it!!! with that beautiful work, I am sure that it blesses many people. Curious side question with all this other work… When it comes to Christmas do you ever give a DS handmade made gift?


----------



## pottz




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - pottz


That is Rudolf's job ;-))


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> That is Rudolf s job ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


LOL-it sure aint mine bob !


----------



## 987Ron

Drill a bunch of holes to lighten that sled and maybe all the dawgs could pull it. The Dire Wolf and Duke for sure, well Duke might not like it unless there was food to be had.


----------



## 987Ron

Hook up the dawgs, hang a couple of steaks on a pole in front of them and hang on. That sled would be moving!!


----------



## pottz

the beagle she sure as hell aint pullin nothin.maybe lookin for candy canes dropped though-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz


*No I do not, but others may…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Hook up the dawgs, hang a couple of steaks on a pole in front of them and hang on. That sled would be moving!!
> 
> - 987Ron


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The back face you don t see has dadoes for all of the horizontal parts to slot into.
> 
> Part of me thinks there is a little too much time left until Christmas and I might still inherit another boss project before it s all said and done this year.
> 
> - DS


Nice decoration for the yard. Be a lot better on the roof with the reindeer ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Good one Jokemiester LMAO
> 
> I was wondering about Moke too. And Steve?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I m still here Bob. Usually I not up for much of a chat. Been working on the patio & building Xmas gifts. Trying to get some miles on the bicycle but that s going slow.
> 
> The patio should start to have some portions move into the "Finished" category. So far only the concrete and roof are there. The next couple weeks should see the electrical and speakers wrap up.
> 
> The grandkids gifts are almost ready for finish. Haven t started the rest of them yet.
> 
> I ve got a long list of project to start after the holidays…
> 
> - sras


Good news Steve. Glad you are making progress. I would be on a lot less if my shoulder and balance were no so limiting ;-((


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> *No I do not, but others may…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ha ha thats the best you got to melt this cold heart ?


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Was busy day at work. Boss came back from his 12 day vacation and was not in good mood. Jet lag. Made for a fun day.

Projects continue on in finishing room, nothing done yet.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Any jobs after that are at much higher margins - the "gravy jobs".
> (You can have the basic meat and potatoes, but, extra gravy makes it much, much better.)*
> 
> - DS
> 
> Thx…Good advice and valuable info. I am sure that Top Max can add to this one…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*DW* I was blessed beyond reasonable expectations. Industrial customers followed me from employer to employer unsolicited. I expected I had a built-in customer base when I started my company. One day I was called by an operations manager. He said, "You are the only guy in the world who can do this job and I do not want you to screw us on the price." ;-)) I doubted that was true, but I did not mention any names ;-)))))))))))

One day a project manager asked why nobody else did the same quality of work I did. I told him if you want it done like mine, put it in your drawings and specifications. The next time I picked up a set to bid a job, my "style" was specified and it became permanent. ;-) I should have been paid royalties! ;-)) I wired a job that was the installation of a new system for the control company. It had issues with communication between the control panels. There were several change orders to solve their problems on that job site and in future versions it was resolved. It was memorable. It was the only time I ever installed parallel grounds; one for the electrical circuit and a separate for the mechanical grounding of the control panels.

The Bellevue branch was the top branch in MCC Powers year after year. The project manager mentioned that they always had me do their Beta sites when they developed a new product. They knew the installation would be accurate and if there were any issues they would not have to troubleshoot the electrical installation. That was a bit of a shock! Several years later I heard about a Beta site on the east coast. I was never able to find out if that was the only one or if I was just the west of the Mississippi Beta Guy ;-)) Didn't really matter; just curious.

Anyways, my son mentioned one day I semi-retired after I no longer had employees except occasionally for a "lucrative" project. Sometimes I took 6 months' vacation between contracts. I did not have a listed phone number in the phone book or yellow pages for 20 years. The customers had to know me to call. That ended in the Great Recession of 2008. I had contracts in progress in hospitals canceled or delayed. They constantly remodel and add new equipment. With the Google and Amazon advertising monopolies, new businesses are going to have a much harder start-up than I did in 1985. Anyways, my analysis of the Wolfpack Bid Game is above. That is a volume game at a 1% margin if you are lucky. As DS said about his employer, the money is in customers who want a premium product, not the cheapest is best.

BTW, MCC Powers was the premier digital control system when digital replaced pneumatic. They had me do their initial installations in school districts, park systems, industrial plants, ect. I ripped out a lot of the competition's systems ;-)) The Museum of Flight was my favorite job. Years later they added a control tower display. After the project manager showed me the project, the museum's building manager said he wanted to show me something. He took me down to the boiler room. He pointed to a row of control panels on the wall and said, "When you get done, I want it to look like that guy did it." ;-)) I told him I am that guy ;-)))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Friday night thoughts *while enjoying your favorite beverage-
> 
> *Here s Why You Should Never Get Ice In Your Drink*
> 
> *No one wants to even think about the word "fecal" at the same time they re thinking about their food, but when it comes to ice, well, you have to go there*
> 
> *Read More*: https://www.mashed.com/147513/heres-why-you-should-never-get-ice-in-your-drink/?utm_campaign=clip
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


"In 2006, NBC News reported on a heartbreaking story that involved a *healthy 15-year-old boy who played a round of golf at a tournament and was dead the next morning.* The cause of death was norovirus, and the source was the ice in a cooler of drinking water given to the golfers. Dozens of people got sick, and health officials said the root cause was most likely an employee who hadn't washed their hands before handling the ice."

That reminds me of a time we were in a burger joint after traveling all day. The kids were hungry. I went into the restroom. A kitchen worker left without washing his hands. I went out and told SWMBO lets go. She said the kids are hungry. The place was busy and full. I said in a fairly large voice that guy did not wash his hands in the RR. Most people stopped mid-bite with a sorrowful look on their faces. SWMBO agreed!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - pottz
> 
> That is Rudolf s job ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Some people are always on the *D-FENS*


----------



## DS

> Part of me thinks there is a little too much time left until Christmas and I might still inherit another boss project before it s all said and done this year.
> 
> - DS
> 
> Love it!!! with that beautiful work, I am sure that it blesses many people. Curious side question with all this other work… When it comes to Christmas do you ever give a DS handmade made gift?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


This was no gift. I got paid to do this one for the boss even if it was just for one hour.

All you have to do is look at my projects to know I do plenty hand made gifts.

Usually, for Christmas, I am in the kitchen making handmade gourmet chocolates to give out as gifts for my extended family.

I've also done several custom lathe turnings and custom cutting boards as well.
I love wood carving and am always looking for an excuse to make something.
One year, I chip-carved Christmas ornaments by hand.

Just because I can speak CNC doesn't mean I only do CNC…


----------



## DS

> That s neat but has hand held jig saw written all over it and with the right blade would cut 2 sheets of 1/2" plywood at about the same speed as a 3hp spindle could push a sharp 1/4" bit making A LOT more dust.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


It takes extra effort to make a CNC cut part look like it was "hand cut" with a jig saw….
The entire sled is 3 sheets of 3/4" Baltic Birch. (Yes it comes in 4×8 as well as 5×5)

I suppose you could jig saw this, but our 12.2hp CNC router cut it out in about 3 minutes, complete with the dadoes for the center case work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> That s neat but has hand held jig saw written all over it and with the right blade would cut 2 sheets of 1/2" plywood at about the same speed as a 3hp spindle could push a sharp 1/4" bit making A LOT more dust.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> It takes extra effort to make a CNC cut part look like it was hand cut with a jig saw….
> The entire sled is 3 sheets of 3/4" Baltic Birch. (Yes it comes in 4×8 as well as 5×5)
> 
> I suppose you could jig saw this, but our 12.2hp CNC router cut it out in about 3 minutes, complete with the dadoes for the center case work.
> 
> - DS


How long does the programing take?


----------



## DS

In this case, because the geometry was pre-existing in a file, it took me only an hour from, "hey DS, can we make this" to "we can cut this now".

The three sheets got cut about 20 minutes later and the parts came out of the finish room about 2 hours after that.

The boss informed me that he committed to a friend to bring it to a Christmas party this weekend, so it had to get done right away.

The guy who originally made this project on the Maslow forum (link provided in my original post), presumably spent a bit of time designing the sleigh and drawing the geometry, which, I guarantee took more time than I spent making the tool paths to cut it.


----------



## DS

I wonder how long it might take to draw this actual size in pencil in order to cut it with a hand held a jig saw?

The difference is, I could now turn 3 more sheets of plywood into a second sleigh in about nine minutes…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The CNC vs jigsaw reminds me of an automation transition project. The project manager hired me to wire a control panel for a sewer plant. As I recall it had about 40 or 50 control relays. He did not want to spend the money on a digital controller. Bottom-line ended being about equal cost. The digital would have been infinitely more versatile ;-))

A programmer I used to know was hired by a contractor to do a project for the Lazy B. The contract had monthly progress payments. The first ones were on time but as the project neared completion the last did not show up. Being suspicious of the contractor, the programmer installed a notice on the screen saying the system was shut down due to nonpayment. The Lazy B employees thought it was funny, but the contractor was really pod! The contractor demanded the programmer start the system. He refused until paid. They told him they would call the manufacturer to have it fixed. He told them they would have to start over and their rate would be twice what his was ;-)) He had them over a rock and a hard spot. Within a couple of days, he got paid in full ;-)

I did a similar collection at the FAA. No progress payment as the project ended. I locked a disconnect with a padlock and posted a notice about my personal property not to be used until paid. The FAA supported me ;-)) The company had a reasonable credit rating when the project started. The defense department found out their operation was corrupt (I don't remember the details) and quit paying them! Within a few days, I was paid by cashier's check.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I wonder how long it might take to draw this actual size in pencil in order to cut it with a hand held a jig saw?
> 
> The difference is, I could make a second sleigh in about nine minutes…
> 
> - DS


That probably depends if the artist is talented enough to do it free-handed or has to use tools to layout the curves, ect.

CNC definitely has an advantage in high volume work. A friend who was a machinist told me the Lazy B hires some of the best programmers but they are not machinists. Some days he reports to work and is assigned to finish a project. He says not being machinists they get things out of order and there is no way to hold the part to do the next step. They spent the last shift making scrap metal ;-))) Sometimes they asked him to teach subcontractors how to do his job. He always tells them he has to work out the issues in progress doing the project ;-))


----------



## DS

I've always said it is easier to teach a woodworker to program a CNC than to teach a computer guy how to do woodworking.


----------



## Peteybadboy

I did such a good job repairing the pavers, I just got the job to finish up the rest. Hard part is getting the first one out.

DS cool sled. I have a small version my Uncle Wah made. It's in the storage shed!

Already painted an outdoor chair that has gotten pitted.

Have a great day.


----------



## 987Ron

Up and about on a nice looking Sat. 75 or so later, sunny.

A little shop time and dinner at the son's house tonight, free food and always good. 
Wife's Kindle died. Wants me to fix it, does not want a new one. Don't think fix is a possibility. Dead dead dead 
Did order a replacement battery, will see how that works.



> I've always said it is easier to teach a woodworker to program a CNC than to teach a computer guy how to do woodworking.
> 
> - DS


That is a great observation. Worked a bit with the grandson, writes code for AI and voice recognition for a major tech company. His woodworking ability was hampered by his computer skills. Not sure that would be universal. Interesting. Be true of Laser work as well if the CNC is true.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…might try to hide out IN the shop, today…

33 FOGGY, cloudy degrees outside my window (just now starting to "lift") and…97.6 foggy degrees inside me head, trying to get THAT to lift, before any time in the shop, today…

NO Uncles Charles Wake-ups this morning? Have not been informed about the schedule for today …from the Boss…we'll see how it goes, today..


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pavers done!

Out to the shop to start on a drawer box. One set of Blums came in.

Pottz - saved enough do the pavers to buy the Rotex. Ha!


----------



## corelz125

A tourist in Vienna is going through a graveyard and all of a sudden he hears music. No one is around, so he starts searching for the source. He finally locates the origin and finds it is coming from a grave with a headstone that reads

"Ludwig van Beethoven, 1770-1827".

Then he realizes that the music is the Ninth Symphony, and it is being played backward!

Puzzled, he leaves the graveyard and persuades a friend to return with him. By the time they arrive back at the grave, the music has changed.

This time it is the Seventh Symphony, but like the previous piece, it is being played backward.

Curious, the men agree to consult a music scholar.

When they return with the expert, the Fifth Symphony is playing, again backward.

The expert notices that the symphonies are being played in the reverse order in which they were composed,

the 9th, then the 7th, then the 5th. By the next day the word has spread and a crowd has gathered around the grave. They are all listening to the Third Symphony being played backward.

Just then the graveyard's caretaker ambles up to the group. Someone in the group asks him if he has an explanation for the music.

"I would have thought it was obvious," the caretaker says.

"He's decomposing."


----------



## corelz125

Fruit cake recipe
You'll need the following: a cup of water, a cup of sugar, four large eggs, two cups of dried fruit, a teaspoon of baking soda, a teaspoon of salt, a cup of brown sugar, lemon juice, nuts, and a bottle of whisky.

Sample the whisky to check for quality.

Take a large bowl. Check the whisky again. To be sure it is the highest quality, pour one level cup and drink. Repeat. Turn on the electric mixer, beat one cup of butter in a large fluffy bowl. Add one teaspoon of sugar and beat again.

Make sure the whisky is still okay. Cry another tup. Turn off the mixer. Break two leggs and add to the bowl and chuck in the cup of dried fruit. Mix on the turner. If the fried druit gets stuck in the beaterers pry it loose with a drewscriver.

Sample the whisky to check for tonsisticity. Next, sift two cups of salt. Or something. Who cares? Check the whisky. Now sift the lemon juice and strain your nuts. Add one table. Spoon. Of sugar or something. Whatever you can find.

Grease the oven. Turn the cake tin to 350 degrees. Don't forget to beat off the turner. Throw the bowl out of the window, check the whisky again and go to bed.


----------



## pottz

> Pavers done!
> 
> Out to the shop to start on a drawer box. One set of Blums came in.
> 
> Pottz - saved enough do the pavers to buy the Rotex. Ha!
> 
> - Peteybadboy


exactly the wife doesn't understand that.hell the money i saved doing my tile work will buy a nice top of the line bbq next spring.


----------



## pottz

well were off to our fav restaurant,another concert in the parking lot,bring a chair 20 bucks for 3 hours of great music.food and drinks a la carte.he does bbq and full bar. talk to you boys later.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> exactly the wife doesn t understand that.hell the money i saved doing my tile work* will buy a nice top of the line bbq next spring.*
> 
> - pottz


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I wonder how long it might take to draw this actual size in pencil in order to cut it with a hand held a jig saw?
> 
> The difference is, I could now turn 3 more sheets of plywood into a second sleigh in about nine minutes…
> 
> - DS


No doubt it would be far quicker to make more with a CNC router and it would certainly take time to accurately draw it out before cutting with a jig saw. How many would you have to sell to pay for the cost of a 12.2hp CNC router vs. a $175 jig saw and a $7 blade?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I wonder how long it might take to draw this actual size in pencil in order to cut it with a hand held a jig saw?
> 
> The difference is, I could now turn 3 more sheets of plywood into a second sleigh in about nine minutes…
> 
> - DS
> 
> No doubt it would be far quicker to make more with a CNC router and it would certainly take time to accurately draw it out before cutting with a jig saw. How many would you have to sell to pay for *the cost of a 12.2hp CNC router vs. a $175 jig saw and a $7 blade?*
> 
> - bigblockyeti


What is missing- *the quantity and time* it takes to make your product. After the fun project, the CNC goes back to making kitchen cabinets. Like it or not the CNC and these types of machines pay for themselves.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I know, I'm fully aware that such a machine otherwise productively being used will pay for itself many times over if used appropriately on properly bidded jobs.

I had a stump grinder years ago that I was able to use for my own projects vs. having to dig them up with a considerably less expensive shovel but the machine was otherwise used regularly and much like a CNC router had paid for itself many times over.


----------



## corelz125

If you are woodworking as a hobby I can't see justifying the cost of a cnc. If you use it to pay the bills that's different.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I did such a good job repairing the pavers, I just got the job to finish up the rest. Hard part is getting the first one out.
> 
> DS cool sled. I have a small version my Uncle Wah made. It s in the storage shed!
> 
> Already painted an outdoor chair that has gotten pitted.
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Good job Petey!

Years ago the idiots in Seattle decided to pave the streets through Westlake Square with sand set pavers ;-)) Heavy traffic and buses all day every day. The workmen said it would never last more than a couple of days. A few days later when the pavers were all out of whack the engineers blamed the workmen who said it would fail ;-))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I've always said it is easier to teach a woodworker to program a CNC than to teach a computer guy how to do woodworking.
> 
> - DS


In the Story of Stupidity, James F Welles, Ph.D., pointed out the elite have not considered tradesmen, and craftsmen had anything of value to tell them since ancient Greece ;-)) I remember *one* engineer who spontaneously pointed out the correction went I showed him the error in his control schematic. Many automatically go on offense ;-)) 
The ones I worked with regularly appreciated having the errors pointed out and the wiring correct rather than having to troubleshoot and do repairs.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> "He's decomposing."
> 
> - corelz125


RLMAO


----------



## bandit571

2-1/2 hours of shop time, today…









Might have got something done?


----------



## pottz

> If you are woodworking as a hobby I can t see justifying the cost of a cnc. If you use it to pay the bills that s different.
> 
> - corelz125


ditto !


----------



## pottz

back from the concert,kinda a sad day very low turn out,besides me and swmbo,9 people.but the couple that played killed it as if there were 900 people.just a bad time of year to do it i guess.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 2-1/2 hours of shop time, today…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have got something done?
> 
> - bandit571


That is impressive! All those clamps in only 2.5 hours. Probably take me 4 or 5 ;-)


----------



## DS

> I wonder how long it might take to draw this actual size in pencil in order to cut it with a hand held a jig saw?
> 
> The difference is, I could now turn 3 more sheets of plywood into a second sleigh in about nine minutes…
> 
> - DS
> 
> No doubt it would be far quicker to make more with a CNC router and it would certainly take time to accurately draw it out before cutting with a jig saw. How many would you have to sell to pay for the cost of a 12.2hp CNC router vs. a $175 jig saw and a $7 blade?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


If all you did was buy a jig saw and a $7 blade and make one sled, it would cost far less than buying a $110k CNC, $3500 in tooling, $25k in dust collection, etc and making only one sled.

The only fair comparison is amortizing the cost of the equipment over its expected lifetime and figuring out the cost per hour to use it to make the sled.

Put in that light, the cost to make one sled is negligible, as the actual CNC time to make a sled costs about $6 to $7…(about $65 to $70 per hour cost basis)

Now, what is gained by the CNC time when in normal production is right around $1k per hour in production value.

In that light, the cost of *not* having a CNC machine is ridiculous.


----------



## 987Ron

Home from the Son's home and dinner, Grouper, Stone Crab Claws, Plantains, and some green stuff (vegetables) nice desert pineapple upside down cake. Over ate. Yummy.

Dawgs are out and soon bed time.

As a hobby woodworker it would be hared to justify a lot of the tools I have, Do I really need a cabinet saw? Lots of money there, or a router table with a Incra lift and Incra fence? I can because I wanted them. I enjoy using fine tools. Could do it with less but I chose not to. Could have a Hundai Soul and not a Porsche. Another choice. So if someone wants to use a CNC big or small good for them, hope they have fun. Choices

Understand the analysis but Hobby vs professional is a two different games.

My view.

Nite all.

;


----------



## pottz

> Home from the Son s home and dinner, Grouper, Stone Crab Claws, Plantains, and some green stuff (vegetables) nice desert pineapple upside down cake. Over ate. Yummy.
> 
> Dawgs are out and soon bed time.
> 
> As a hobby woodworker it would be hared to justify a lot of the tools I have, Do I really need a cabinet saw? Lots of money there, or a router table with a Incra lift and Incra fence? I can because I wanted them. I enjoy using fine tools. Could do it with less but I chose not to. Could have a Hundai Soul and not a Porsche. Another choice. So if someone wants to use a CNC big or small good for them, hope they have fun. Choices
> 
> Understand the analysis but Hobby vs professional is a two different games.
> 
> My view.
> 
> Nite all.
> 
> ;
> 
> - 987Ron


well made points ron,hell ive got some tools myself that i rarely use or need,but i enjoy having them.i guess their is nothing wrong with that,is there ? i gotta stop being a hipocrite ?


----------



## bandit571

Lets see…
Flatten the panel for the lid…









plough a groove to house that panel, into 4 sides of the box…









Be sure to check the depth of the cut…as one needed to be ploughed again, to remove a high spot

Panel needs rebates , to fit in those grooves..









Dry fit it all together, hopefully it will fit..









To find that high spot….re-jig and cut again..then brush on the glue…add clamps and cauls..









Oh, and do not forget to mark on the OUTSIDE of the box…where to saw off the lid at…

Then..sweep the shop floor…









And that shelf…and call it a day….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I wonder how long it might take to draw this actual size in pencil in order to cut it with a hand held a jig saw?.....
> - DS


FAIW, to those that may not be aware of this *BigPrint* product by Mathias Wandel. Saved my *gander* (before the sex change to a *duckling*) many times in the past when armed with a jigsaw.

*Bathurst 1000* is just about to start… time to fire up my *Gran Turismo*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *i gotta stop being a hipocrite ?*
> 
> - pottz












IMO you may be a Christmas Grinch for not pulling the sleigh but never a hypocrite?


----------



## pottz

> *i gotta stop being a hipocrite ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO you may be a Christmas Grinch for not pulling the sleigh but never a hypocrite?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


(evil grin)


----------



## pottz

> *i gotta stop being a hipocrite ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO you may be a Christmas Grinch for not pulling the sleigh but never a hypocrite?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> (evil grin)
> 
> - pottz


maybe a flock of ducks,that might work ?

rethought,most ive seen are slow lazy and dont move too fast,so probably not ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I wonder how long it might take to draw this actual size in pencil in order to cut it with a hand held a jig saw?.....
> - DS
> 
> FAIW, to those that may not be aware of this *BigPrint* product by Mathias Wandel.
> 
> *Bathurst 1000* is just about to start… time to fire up my *Gran Turismo*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*FAIW, to those that may not be aware of this https://woodgears.ca/bigprint/*BigPrint* product by Mathias Wandel*

Interesting product- maybe for some but not for me.

*Bathurst 1000* now this is a winner; not for myself because I might get a Driving While Under the Influence violation. But our friend Ron might be interested in a replacement for his Porsche when he gets old.

Thx Duck


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit- Thx for a real woodworking post +1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny- our Forum leader*, for those who do not know has Ukraine ties. Currently, there is a military buildup in that area. Media hype is building… I just want to say war is brutal as you people know and I have thoughts and prayers for you and peace.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> IMO you may be a Christmas Grinch for not pulling the sleigh but never a *hypocrite*?
> - Desert Woodworker


*pottzy*'s no *hypocrite*... he's a,









*hipo_critter*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Duck and Pottz- * which one of you is going to pull the sleigh? Never mind I'm going with the horse…

*The Budweiser Clydesdales *










*I will have "long necks" for the holiday and as for the orphans talk to Pottz.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

and if Pottz would have wagered….

*SPORTS BETTING is here and a lucrative business…*


----------



## pottz

> IMO you may be a Christmas Grinch for not pulling the sleigh but never a *hypocrite*?
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> *pottzy* s no *hypocrite*... he s a,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hipo_critter*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


thanks duckie that was in my younger days,ive put on some weight since then !


----------



## pottz

> and if Pottz would have wagered….
> 
> *SPORTS BETTING is here and a lucrative business…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i told you dw i dont watch beer pong matches !!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Duck and Pottz- * which one of you is going to pull the sleigh? Never mind I m going with the horse…
> 
> *The Budweiser Clydesdales *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I will have "long necks" for the holiday and as for the orphans talk to Pottz.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Percherons will pull it faster and not damage their ankles and hooves. Actually, mules might be the best ;-) That horse-drawn wagon reminds me of why Grandpa left Montana. Winter winds were blowing shelled corn off the top of a wagon load! One of my aunts was born in a corn crib in Montana in November 1911. Must have been a warm November, otherwise, how could she survive?

https://www.shutterstock.com/image-photo/interior-old-wooden-corn-crib-building-1156017604


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Home from the Son s home and dinner, Grouper, Stone Crab Claws, Plantains, and some green stuff (vegetables) nice desert pineapple upside down cake. Over ate. Yummy.
> 
> Dawgs are out and soon bed time.
> 
> As a hobby woodworker it would be hared to justify a lot of the tools I have, Do I really need a cabinet saw? Lots of money there, or a router table with a Incra lift and Incra fence? I can because I wanted them. I enjoy using fine tools. Could do it with less but I chose not to. Could have a Hundai Soul and not a Porsche. Another choice. So if someone wants to use a CNC big or small good for them, hope they have fun. Choices
> 
> Understand the analysis but Hobby vs professional is a two different games.
> 
> My view.
> 
> Nite all.
> ;
> 
> - 987Ron


Same with target rifles. You can buy 2 or 3 for the same price as a Pope Ballard in the 90s. Today the young guys just want to make a lot of noise shooting 25 years with semiautos. Those target rifles' salvage price today is 25% of what it was then. Well worth the price ;-))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Duck and Pottz- * which one of you is going to pull the sleigh?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> thanks duckie that was in my younger days,ive put on some weight since then !
> 
> - pottz


Looks like we're back to *"young" pottzy* pulling the sleigh,


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

But I can help if asked nicely,


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

I have been procrastinating like crazy on making drawers. Don't know why. But I did get to dimension the lumber yesterday. Using left over Duglas fir I bought at HD when I first got to fla. Leftover from building outdoor cabinets.

I said to the wife, I need some poplar for the drawer sides" she said "don't have something out there you can use?" Sometimes you just don't see things like you should.

BTW sitting in the house with a sweatshirt on. I won't put on the heat.

Bandit nice work.

DW I have been following the Russa Ukrane build up. Putin pushing buttons.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, a bit cool this am but the Grandfather Sun is breaking through the mist and 70 later. Go for shorts.

To much good chow last night so go easy today, easy to say. harder to do.

Have a great day


----------



## pottz

> But I can help if asked nicely,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


your a good sport ducks.ill load up the lumps of coal and we can be on our way !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Long week, had to work 6 days. Slept in and am taking it easy today.

DW, little bit of sword rattling for the moment. While Putin certainly CAN just cut through and take it. Keeping it and paying for the loss of life the Ukrainians will extort from him guerilla warfare style might get pricey.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

This came out of finishing room. Holds 20 caulk style tubes. Frees up space in 2 drawers I need for something else.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz




----------



## corelz125

Caulk is a viscous cycle. You only need half of tube then put it away go to use it 4 months later and it's either expired or hard as a rock. So you go out buy another tube and do it all over again.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Caulk is a viscous cycle. You only need half of tube then put it away go to use it 4 months later and it s either expired or hard as a rock. So you go out buy another tube and do it all over again.
> 
> - corelz125


*Does anybody remember when a tube of caulk cost less than $2 at Home Depot?*


----------



## pottz

the cheapest i remember was rely on,not just cost but how well it worked,not very,it was crap.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This is the contractors go to caulk-* in AZ


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *This is the contractors go to caulk-* in AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Looks like I've *inspided* more than just *"duck" tape*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Dah Boyz were here today. Son and gsons. Moved a shed. Working on Topamax Disaster Recovery ;-((

My contractor go to was fire caulk. No cheatin' on firewall holes.


----------



## 987Ron

Recently installed a raining for the steps off the back porch to the patio. The upright at the patio had 3 bolts to set into the concrete. The standard expansion type fitting was just not rigid enough so used some caulking made to set steel rods into concrete, excellent results, most expensive caulking I have ever used. Worth it for sure. As I remember around $28 a tube. Mixed the two parts as it came out the nozzle. Only used 1/4 to 1/3 of it. Holding up well.


----------



## pottz

> Recently installed a raining for the steps off the back porch to the patio. The upright at the patio had 3 bolts to set into the concrete. The standard expansion type fitting was just not rigid enough so used some caulking made to set steel rods into concrete, excellent results, most expensive caulking I have ever used. Worth it for sure. As I remember around $28 a tube. Mixed the two parts as it came out the nozzle. Only used 1/4 to 1/3 of it. Holding up well.
> 
> - 987Ron


you mean an epoxy right ? i sell lots of the two part epoxy to contractors.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Small nuts, bolts and screws organizer's now have new home. Even have a spare to expand collection if needed. I have always had 2 trays but recently got given 20 extra trays full of these sizes. Had to expand my storage for them. Don't even ask how long it took to sort all that.


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz: Your are right, it did come in a caulking type tube and used a caulking gun to deliver it.

Time to take the dawgs out…they can tell time, both are looking at me, moving about. After going out, get a piece of meat (chicken, weiner, anything) tell Duke "Crate Time" He runs to the crate and gets in and waits for his treat, lays down after the gulp and is quiet till am. One of his good points, almost offsets some of the others.

Bed time for me too, no crate for me, just a bed. No tuck in needed, tired old man.

Nite all


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy filling out Citizenship forms for my wife's packet to send off.


----------



## RichT

> Small nuts
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I'm shocked that DW missed this obvious non-G-Rated reference.

C'mon, DW. Get on the ball!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## LeeRoyMan

No need to organize, 
my wife just keeps mine in her purse.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz: Your are right, it did come in a caulking type tube and used a caulking gun to deliver it.
> 
> *Time to take the dawgs out…they can tell time*, both are looking at me, moving about. After going out, get a piece of meat (chicken, weiner, anything) tell Duke "Crate Time" He runs to the crate and gets in and waits for his treat, lays down after the gulp and is quiet till am. One of his good points, almost offsets some of the others.
> 
> Bed time for me too, no crate for me, just a bed. No tuck in needed, tired old man.
> 
> Nite all
> - 987Ron


Holsteins could too except on cold winter mornings chewing their cuds in the loafing shed. I really couldn't blame them ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Small nuts, bolts and screws organizer s now have new home. Even have a spare to expand collection if needed. I have always had 2 trays but recently got given 20 extra trays full of these sizes. Had to expand my storage for them. Don t even ask how long it took to sort all that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I hate sorting. Did too much as an apprentice on slow days ;-)) Impressive storage area!


----------



## RichT

> No need to organize,
> my wife just keeps mine in her purse.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


That's how she keeps you out of trouble.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... and screws organizer's…
> - woodbutcherbynight


I use a *little black book*... right next to my *Address of Studs*,


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all:

Big day yesterday, got a contract to buy our house. Close in March.

Home w the pups today.

In and out of the shop working on the drawers. Taking my time.

Nice organization Gunny.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all foggy out. 70 later. Coffee this am, sore throat last night and this am. Daughter first , then wife and now I have acquired it. Daughter has recovered, wife is better. Hot coffee feels good on the throat.

Petey: Congrats on the house contract. Hope all goes well for you.

Friend dropped off some old LPs, knew I had a turntable he no longer has. All old blues music except one. 
Anyone remember Rusty Warren, composer, singer, comedian. 1960 LP. Title not exactly PG Big hit back in the 60s.

Take it easy today. Later


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning catch up-*

*Gunny* very nice organization from you…

*Ron- * Feel better. I myself think that if I am getting under the weather I think COVID… just worry thankfully.

*Petey-* congratulations and stay healthy to enjoy your new house.

*Rich-* taken out of context from the original post. No harm no foul. Here is a famous quote on the word "nuts"

Gen. McAuliffe WW2- * "The Germans have sent some people forward to take our surrender." Moore recalled that Brig. Gen. McAuliffe, still half asleep, said "Nuts!" and started to climb out of his sleeping bag.*

*Duck-* I would expect nothing other than what you post here. I noticed or could not read if you had Pottz's name on page 1?

*Teaching Honors Algebra 2 today*- Yes there is a future in America for I look and try to see who are the future Rich and Duck's sitting amongst me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Tomorrow still lives in infamy.

Good move, *Petey.* We had a buyer if we could have found an appropriate house with parking for the tractor, trailer, and 5th wheel. They build them as close as 8 feet apart here now.

*Ron* Hope you get well soon. My little finger is suffering in the 2nd joint today ;-( Swollen and stiff. No idea what happened ;-)

*DW* I hope the few capable kids can prevail!

Last night on CBS 60 Minutes they reported China is doing what the US did in the early 20th century, controlling monopolies and setting up the economy for the middle class. I wonder if they will be the 4th affluent middle class in world history. We had 2 of the 3, colonial America and post-WWII.


----------



## bandit571

Windier outside than a US Senator…or a sharpening thread at SMC…32 cloudy degrees outside, partly cloudy

Normally the shop is closed on Mondays…I might take the risk….as that forest of clamps has sat long enough…

Film at 2300 hrs..I hope..


----------



## bandit571

1 hr and 30 minutes later….lid has been sawn..









Box was squared up, cleaned up, larger holes fixed (plugged) bottom holes get a brass corner plate..









I think that will be quite enough, for a Monday?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My first git for Christmas, from Paramore #2 is a box of Italian nuggets…










I remember these from Italian stores in Detroit anybody else?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I do not have a basement but lived half my life with one. Some I finished rather nicely but IMO they still felt like a basement. Anybody else?

picture from the internet…


----------



## LeeRoyMan

I've felt pretty cooped up lately and couldn't figure out why, but I think I figured it out.
I bought my wife a new purse for Christmas. I should be feeling better after Christmas.


----------



## pottz

> I ve felt pretty cooped up lately and couldn t figure out why, but I think I figured it out.
> I bought my wife a new purse for Christmas. I should be feeling better after Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


nice, appears too have "ample" room for anything needed !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Last night on CBS 60 Minutes they reported China is doing what the US did in the early 20th century, controlling monopolies and setting up the economy for the middle class. I wonder if they will be the 4th affluent middle class in world history. We had 2 of the 3, colonial America and post-WWII.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Post more on the plight of the middle class for they/we are the backbone of the US. Poor is poor, The middle class is needed as a buffer, from the poor. I read once, that when a society has 35 Poor compared to 1 Wealthy then it is ripe for a revolution.


----------



## pottz

something like this dw ?


----------



## corelz125

DW I never seen Italian nuggets before. Must be some made up Italian thing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The purse does not have the "Coach" emblem…*










*As the second oldest here, I see the image representing a good and functional pair of knees…* and my knees could use a Coach quality knee replacement.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW I never seen Italian nuggets before. Must be some made up Italian thing.
> 
> - corelz125


I would be willing to bet if you went into an Italian grocery store you would find these. As for origin let's say Mederterian. Been around for a very long time… like pizza, the tastes vary my gift has the perfect blend of flavors.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> something like this dw ?
> 
> - pottz


Interesting but when people like you and me who are comfortable are not in the social underclass. The social underclass rebels but they can be controlled because of the middle class. Top Max it is time to post

The music is nice I even like the music.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm…

"It feeds the rich, while it buries the poor.."


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Nite all.
> 
> - 987Ron


Sorry no tuck-in available due to the sore throats at your house…. :>(


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> My first git for Christmas, from Paramore #2 is a box of *Italian nuggets*...
> - Desert Woodworker


Crap… I got some *doggie nuggets*, 








compliments of all the dog walkers in my neighbourhood that haven't heard of plastic bags.!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Interesting but when people like you and me who are comfortable are not in the social underclass. The social underclass rebels but they can be controlled because of the middle class. Top Max it is time to post
> 
> The music is nice I even like the music.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Guess I'm behind schedule ;-))



> Post more on the plight of the middle class for they/we are the backbone of the US. Poor is poor, The middle class is needed as a buffer, from the poor. I read once, that when a society has 35 Poor compared to 1 Wealthy then it is ripe for a revolution.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


The left-wing whackos supporting criminal careers are in revolution against the middle class. "According to the highly respected City Journal, in a piece headlined "See No Murder," "According to CDC data released last month, 2020 bore witness to the largest rate of increase in homicides recorded in modern history-a finding that tracks with FBI data. Murder rose 29 percent from 2019 to 2020, surpassing the previous record 12.7 percent spike from 1967 to 1968.""................ "So, the citizens paying the price as crime victims because their "leaders" defunded the police are now crying out for the National Guard."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I do not have a basement but lived half my life with one. Some I finished rather nicely but IMO they still felt like a basement. Anybody else?
> 
> picture from the internet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The farmhouse was 24×24 with one bedroom. LB and I had a bedroom in the basement. No finish like that, bare concrete walls and unheated. Water down there never froze in the winter but we dressed quickly when we got up ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That reminds me of one day I was pulling the 5th wheel across Wyoming. looking at sagebrush watching for antelopes was getting too boring after a couple of hundred miles of it. I realized the 5th wheel was 296 sq feet with the slides out. That was over half the size of the farmhouse I grew up in :-0 The Topamax Disaster crippled those calculations ;-((


----------



## RichT

> DW I never seen Italian nuggets before. Must be some made up Italian thing.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> I would be willing to bet if you went into an Italian grocery store you would find these. As for origin let s say Mederterian. Been around for a very long time… like pizza, the tastes vary my gift has the perfect blend of flavors.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah, our local Italian import store sells torrone every season. They're definitely not made up. They're also definitely not all that good tasting-to me anyway.

Same with panettone. It just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I got lucky. I was on that road a couple of hours earlier ;-(( Shooting sports and target shooting used to be on specified shooting ranges. Lots of expanding opportunities by 21st century standards.

https://auburnexaminer.com/drive-by-shooting-leaves-bullet-hole-in-bed-of-pickup/


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW I had the entire basement of our house in Westchester NY for my shop. It was fantastic.

Up way to early today 3:30.

I may go into the shop and start working. Quietly.

Have a great day


----------



## corelz125

I heard Australia is the number 1 country for alcohol consumption. Guess the duck is in good company then. There's a lot more on his diet plan.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *This is the contractors go to caulk-* in AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Looks like I've *inspired* more than just *"duck" tape*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> I heard Australia is the *number 1 country for alcohol consumption*. Guess the duck is in good company then. There s a lot more on his diet plan.
> 
> - corelz125


*C125*, looks like that's another one to cross of my *inspirational list*! I may not be smart, but I know how to contribute to the inflation of statistics.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all the flag is out and flying proudly. Japan started every war in its history with a surprise attack.

Up and about. Better today so lots to do, is a cooler day ahead, high of 62 cloudy. Grandfather Sun is hiding.
Wife and Daughter both out on errands, Daughter's birthday tomorrow, so quiet this am but later hide in the shop. Nothing going on in the shop for now. Need a project, or start one or two from the list.

Torrone is available on Amazon. $12.31 for a box. Ordered one for the DIL Italian heritage. Maybe an early Christmas Goodie. She is special. Survived breast cancer, treats me better than my own kids.

Have a great day.


----------



## pottz

> *This is the contractors go to caulk-* in AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> Looks like I ve *inspired* more than just *"duck" tape*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> I heard Australia is the *number 1 country for alcohol consumption*. Guess the duck is in good company then. There s a lot more on his diet plan.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *C125*, looks like that s another one to cross of my *inspirational list*! I may not be smart, but I know how to contribute to the inflation of statistics.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


im sure your countries proud duckie !


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Morning all the flag is out and flying proudly. Japan started every war in its history with a surprise attack.
> 
> - 987Ron


And now china is attacking us slowly and openly by making the majority of what we buy. In selling us all the stuff we think we need, they've created the richest (or 2nd richest depending on daily stock valuations) person in the world. His wealth is peanuts compared to the trillions we ship overseas.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Remember Pearl.

Off to a wine tasting at 530.

Big Block China is attacking directly. Fentanyl, with Trade, arms race, taking intellectual property, maybe the virus is part of that mix? They are playing the long game.


----------



## corelz125

China didn't hold this country up for ransom to get stuff made over there. The greed of people is what sold us out. With fentanyl get Americans to stop doing drugs. There's a lot of people in this country who as long as they got theirs screw everyone else. That's attitude of the wealthy and the poor and those in between.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> China didn t hold this country up for ransom to get stuff made over there. The greed of people is what sold us out. With fentanyl get Americans to stop doing drugs. There s a lot of people in this country who as long as they got theirs screw everyone else. That s attitude of *too many of *the wealthy and *too many of* the poor and *too many of* those in between.
> 
> - corelz125


FIFY

It's not everyone, it's just too close to being everyone that's the problem.

And while China didn't hold us for ransom, they did offer less draconian rules allowing those who can manufacture stuff to actually do so without excessive intervention by OSHA, the EPA, taxes upon taxes upon taxes and as of late the Department of Labor.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... There s a lot of people in this country who as long as they got theirs *screw* everyone else….
> - corelz125


I don't buy Chinese *screws*... I buy *Robertson*...

Now *yazall* know why I buy Fe*$*tool… at least *Germany*'s on our side nowadays.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I don t buy Chinese *screws* ... I buy *Robertson*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


FASTENERS- and there is a prefix before "screw" i.e #2 Robertson screw - Hexogon stainless steel nut…

Enjoy your FASTENERS guys


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Time for me to *bolt*... I feel a *sabatical* coming on.


----------



## corelz125

No it's not everyone and now there seems to be more people starting building or making products in their garage or basement. I recently got One of those Hank's belts. It was around $70 but it's made here and excellent quality.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*Santa* just made a pitstop at my place on his way to the pub,










Ordered just 5 days ago on the Internet (including weekend)... He may be moonlighting for *Australia Post* as they are claiming long delays in delivery.

Sorry *bandit*, no refurbishing required…

*PS*... *pottzy*, no *"hipo nuggets"* in my driveway that needed bagging.


----------



## pottz

> Time for me to *bolt*... I feel a *sabatical* coming on.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


stay calm my ducking,no need to get your feathers ruffled !!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> No it s not everyone and now there seems to be more people starting building or making products in their garage or basement.* I recently got One of those Hank s belts*. It was around $70 but it s made here and excellent quality.
> 
> - corelz125


*Which one?*


----------



## pottz

> *Santa* just made a pitstop at my place on his way to the pub,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered just 5 days ago on the Internet (including weekend)... He may be moonlighting for *Australia Post* as they are claiming long delays in delivery.
> 
> Sorry *bandit*, no refurbishing required…
> 
> *PS*... *pottzy*, no *"hipo nuggets"* in my driveway that needed bagging.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


cmon ducky no way in hell you need that to make those puzzle things you do.now just re-gift it to me and santa might stop by christmas and bring you one of those naughty inflatables you like ;-)


----------



## pottz

> No it s not everyone and now there seems to be more people starting building or making products in their garage or basement.* I recently got One of those Hank s belts*. It was around $70 but it s made here and excellent quality.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *Which one?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


how do you know about this dw,i thought you were a man of peace, love, and god ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Time for me to *bolt*... I feel a *sabatical* coming on.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> stay calm my ducking,no need to get your feathers ruffled !!!!
> 
> - pottz


Festool announced today that it has started producing its FS Guide Rails,
https://www.festoolusa.com/company/news/us-production-line


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> No it s not everyone and now there seems to be more people starting building or making products in their garage or basement.* I recently got One of those Hank s belts*. It was around $70 but it s made here and excellent quality.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *Which one?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> how do you know about this dw,i thought you were a man of peace, love, and god ?
> 
> - pottz


Correct *"god to God" _*and I'll answer this post…


----------



## pottz

> No it s not everyone and now there seems to be more people starting building or making products in their garage or basement.* I recently got One of those Hank s belts*. It was around $70 but it s made here and excellent quality.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *Which one?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> how do you know about this dw,i thought you were a man of peace, love, and god ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Correct *"god to God" *and I ll answer this post…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


give it a rest dw or find someone who cares.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I suspect DW wears a belt, why not a quality belt?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I suspect DW wears a belt, why not a quality belt?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Maybe a *chastity belt*?...


> cmon ducky no way in hell you need that to make those puzzle things you do.now just re-gift it to me and santa might stop by christmas and bring you one of those naughty inflatables you like ;-)
> - pottz


Love to *pottzy*, but it was only a skin… hate to put you through the trauma of buying some Fe*$*tool batteries and charger… I don't believe Bos*¢*h batteries fit… even after using your *"wonderous" GET75-6N* on them!

BTW… I need the bloody thing to make the cabinet for all those fiddle farty puzzles.


> Festool announced today that it has started producing its FS Guide Rails,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


About time you *Yanks* came down to earth!

Hell, next *yazall* be counting in *metric*!

And a comment to give all the *PC*ers skidmarks in their knickers…
Notice the lack of the *token Chinese (skier)* in that picture of the "sled".


----------



## corelz125

Maybe a *chastity belt*?...

cmon ducky no way in hell you need that to make those puzzle things you do.now just re-gift it to me and santa might stop by christmas and bring you one of those naughty inflatables you like ;-)
- pottz

Love to *pottzy*, but it was only a skin… hate to put you through the trauma of buying some Fe*$*tool batteries and charger… I don t believe Bos*¢*h batteries fit… even after using your *"wonderous" GET75-6N* on them!

BTW… I need the bloody thing to make the cabinet for all those fiddle farty puzzles.

Festool announced today that it has started producing its FS Guide Rails,









- Desert Woodworker

About time you *Yanks* came down to earth!

Hell, next *yazall* be counting in *metric*!

And a comment to give all the *PC*ers skidmarks in their knickers…
Notice the lack of the *token Chinese (skier)* in that picture of the "sled".

- LittleBlackDuck
[/QUOTE]

Lol…. Pottz you already have a track saw I dont so either send me your's or I'll take the Festool.


----------



## corelz125

I think it's the everyday belt. It's very thick leather


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I think it s the everyday belt. It s very thick leather
> 
> - corelz125


Got a link?


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Got a link?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Got a link?
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## RichT

A little more Sam Kinison. Many don't know that Sam was once a Pentecostal preacher. Sam was one-of-a-kind. One of the funniest-and most troubled-comedians of all time. If you ever get a chance, watch the documentary of his life titled Why Did We Laugh? It'll make you laugh… and cry.

Here he is on Johnny Carson back in the '80s.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn All,

Another perfect day here. Playing golf/lunch.

Ron I may have figured out how to house train the puppy. If we can do this for say 10 days in a row, I think we got her trained.

Corelz, You are right, we made it in China to save $. For some I can't believe, that was done, AND with no back up plan. (Single point of failure) .

Rich I will look up Why did we laugh. His back to school scene with Rodney was killer.

Just found Hank's belts. They have a "Gunner" belt - fitting for this Forum.

https://www.hanksbelts.com/products/hanks-gunner-leather-gun-belt


----------



## RichT

> Just found Hank s belts. They have a "Gunner" belt - fitting for this Forum.
> 
> https://www.hanksbelts.com/products/hanks-gunner-leather-gun-belt
> 
> - Peteybadboy


For those who choose to exercise their 2nd Amendment right, a quality gun belt is a smart choice for OWB carry.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, slept late, or tossed around late, trying to shake this head cold. Raining this am.

Saw on the news that some scoundrel set fire to the National Christmas Tree in NYC, even "Scrooge" would not do that.

Petey: Dog potty training usually isn't to difficult, particularly with an older dog who is along to help show the way.. Just frustratingly slow or seems so. Key is being consistent. No lapses.

On the following companies.
All Caucasian Males. Even one with a gun. Love it. May have to get a new belt and a Festool. 


> Festool announced today that it has started producing its FS Guide Rails,





>


Have a great day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Just found Hank s belts. They have a "Gunner" belt - fitting for this Forum.
> 
> https://www.hanksbelts.com/products/hanks-gunner-leather-gun-belt
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> For those who choose to exercise their 2nd Amendment right, a quality gun belt is a smart choice for OWB carry.
> 
> - Rich


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Saw on the news that some scoundrel set fire to the National Christmas Tree in NYC, even "Scrooge" would not do that. *
> 
> - 987Ron


*Wana make a bet?*



> - pottz


----------



## 987Ron

Duke is always ahead of the game, he wanted to wish all of you a Merry Christmas. (not photos of Duke, he is shy)








And he is quite serious in his wishes….










Saw this closeup and thought it was him, so close. 
so Merry Christmas.
Duke promised not to bark at Santa when he lands on the roofs in the neighborhood.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Those China comments yesterday reminded me of Michael Medved reporting on Slick Willie Clinton's treasons acts. China would launch communication satellites for 10% of the price NASA charged. But, China had a 90% failure rate. The rockets crashed before they got out of the atmosphere. A slick Willie pal gave China the classified info to launch satellites successfully. Too bad that is the same info needed to successfully launch an intercontinental ballistic missile aimed at us, US. ;-(( There was a criminal investigation in progress but Slick ended that with a stroke of a pen signing an executive order legalizing treason!

He also reported on the economic greed factor of Chinese imports. The corps manufactured products in China. They shipped the products to a port in Indonesia +/- that did not have any taxes on profits. They marked up the price tax-free. The next move was to import into the US selling the products at a loss and getting tax breaks for those losses.

Yesterday I heard a short portion of a discussion about Chinese debt. Their economy is on the verge of total collapse. There was an indication that China was the trigger for the 2008 Great Recession. One of the Congressmen involved in the salvage operation. He called his wife and told her to take every card to ATMs and draw out as much cash as possible. He did not expect the banks to open the next day ;-(( The imagination of Fed Chair Ben Bernanke saved the day.

Goldman Sachs, Chase, and our other corrupt financial intuitions were bailed out by the taxpayers. Rolling Stone published an article about JP Morgan Chase corruption and the Obama's Administration Atty General Eric Holder conspiring with Chase to cover their a$$ rather than prosecute. The collapse was predicted by the Bush the Dumbest Administration. He was only a couple of months short of getting out of office when it hit too early ;-((

A customer who was remodeling her kitchen was a financial analyst for the state of WA. I asked her what she thought about the 2008 Crash. She had been a highly licensed participant in international finance in NYC. She said they had no idea about all the corruption and criminal activities of the industry leaders. She was so disgusted she quit her job and moved to WA and went to work for the state.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Saw on the news that some scoundrel set fire to the National Christmas Tree in NYC, even "Scrooge" would not do that.
> 
> - 987Ron


I was actually the Christmas tree outside of Fox News. Doesn't take much imagination as to who might have done it. I sure the same folks that supported the "peaceful protestors" in MN and MO have hearlded this individual as well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Duke is always ahead of the game, he wanted to wish all of you a Merry Christmas. (not photos of Duke, he is shy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is quite serious in his wishes….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this closeup and thought it was him, so close.
> so Merry Christmas.
> Duke promised not to bark at Santa when he lands on the roofs in the neighborhood.
> 
> - 987Ron


Thx for the Christmas spirit…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Saw on the news that some scoundrel set fire to the National Christmas Tree in NYC, even "Scrooge" would not do that.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I was actually the Christmas tree outside of Fox News. Doesn t take much imagination as to who might have done it. I sure the same folks that supported the "peaceful protestors" in MN and MO have hearlded this individual as well.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yesterday Medved announced we won the "Christmas War." The efforts failed to get laws against saying "Merry Christmas" or Nativity Scenes. Is this a re-declaration of WAR on American values?

The "peaceful protestors" did $3 billion in damages. What would the costs to businesses be if they weren't "peaceful protests"?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## DevinT

I feel like I am in a bad place and could use some advice.

I took on a project I perhaps should not have. Every year at Thanksgiving, my extended family gets together and we put our names into a hat and we all draw names of individuals. You make a gift for the person's name you drew. Naturally, everyone buys gifts within their immediate family, but also gets one gift for a single individual in the extended family. These gifts are then exchanged at Christmas time.

We had not participated in the gift exchange in some years, what with living 600 miles away, visiting infrequently, having a baby, not traveling for the past 2 years, etc. We opted to enter the gift exchange this year as we would be visiting family for Christmas.

Should have just bought the damn gift card for my recipient, but decided to make a name plaque instead. I've made 2 of these name plaques before, so it was to be a pretty run of the mill process taking little time. I had 3 weeks to work on it.

Sigh.

But then I decided to use the same scrap wood that I knew was problematic. Afrormosia so far in my experience has proved to be quite temperamental (1560 janka-not soft-but prone to large chunks breaking off when milling). Took me an extra day of processing simply because I made that decision. And of course, because I chose this wood, the idea of just slapping a couple key holes on the back for wall mounting was out of the question. Sigh.

Could have done what I did to the other people I made signs for … just told them to get some of those Command strips for wall mounting. Nope, I decided I was going to make feet for the thing. Just added another week to the project. Sigh.

Trying to get the sign done, spent 5 hours each day for the past 2 days in the shop. This has left spouse very upset. Even to the point of calling me a child and accusing me of running off to the shop consistently.

I am fighting urges to remind them who wears the pants, but … no. Just, no. So, I am in a bad place.

Damn, why did have to go the extra mile on this Christmas gift. Why do I always have to give everything my all? Ugh.

I know why I ultimately did it … the feet were a chance to test the magnets that I want to use in the kerfing plane that I am making-which I need to continue my plane making efficiency (kerfing plane == faster and more accurate resaws which means less time prepping stock for making planes). Yeah, OK, it's all a bit selfish. And I couched it in the premise of giving my all in this gift.

Have others done that before? Start a plan to make something simple, of known proportions, tweak it slightly for the purpose of pushing oneself, blow past the effort estimation, and piss off a loved one?

Nah, that doesn't happen, right? I'm alone in that experience, perhaps?

If not, I beg for some advice here.

*EDIT:* Current cockamamy plan … when the sign is done, give the spouse a whole day without the baby (or at the very least, a day where presence/participation is entirely optional and I have sole responsibility when it explodes into a fit of crying rage)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Saw on the news that some scoundrel set fire to the National Christmas Tree in NYC, even "Scrooge" would not do that.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I was actually the Christmas tree outside of Fox News. Doesn t take much imagination as to who might have done it. I sure the same folks that supported the "peaceful protestors" in MN and MO have hearlded this individual as well.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Yesterday Medved announced we won the "Christmas War." The efforts failed to get laws against saying "Merry Christmas" or Nativity Scenes. Is this a re-declaration of WAR on American values?
> 
> The "peaceful protestors" did $3 billion in damages. What would the costs to businesses be if they weren't "peaceful protests"?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*IMO it began in the 1972 with a visit by United States President Richard Nixon to the People's Republic of China*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1972_visit_by_Richard_Nixon_to_China










Little did I know as a twenty-year-old… China? give me a break. Today they are on the Moon. Moral of the post is never underestimate others…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I beg for some advice here.
> 
> - DevinT


Today is December 8 and we have so many days to Christmas
https://www.xmasclock.com/

I even took 2 days off to catch up with shop-made Christmas projects… Time management and the grace of God for me. Best to you and post a pic…


----------



## pottz

> I feel like I am in a bad place and could use some advice.
> 
> I took on a project I perhaps should not have. Every year at Thanksgiving, my extended family gets together and we put our names into a hat and we all draw names of individuals. You make a gift for the person s name you drew. Naturally, everyone buys gifts within their immediate family, but also gets one gift for a single individual in the extended family. These gifts are then exchanged at Christmas time.
> 
> We had not participated in the gift exchange in some years, what with living 600 miles away, visiting infrequently, having a baby, not traveling for the past 2 years, etc. We opted to enter the gift exchange this year as we would be visiting family for Christmas.
> 
> Should have just bought the damn gift card for my recipient, but decided to make a name plaque instead. I ve made 2 of these name plaques before, so it was to be a pretty run of the mill process taking little time. I had 3 weeks to work on it.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> But then I decided to use the same scrap wood that I knew was problematic. Afrormosia so far in my experience has proved to be quite temperamental (1560 janka-not soft-but prone to large chunks breaking off when milling). Took me an extra day of processing simply because I made that decision. And of course, because I chose this wood, the idea of just slapping a couple key holes on the back for wall mounting was out of the question. Sigh.
> 
> Could have done what I did to the other people I made signs for … just told them to get some of those Command strips for wall mounting. Nope, I decided I was going to make feet for the thing. Just added another week to the project. Sigh.
> 
> Trying to get the sign done, spent 5 hours each day for the past 2 days in the shop. This has left spouse very upset. Even to the point of calling me a child and accusing me of running off to the shop consistently.
> 
> I am fighting urges to remind them who wears the pants, but … no. Just, no. So, I am in a bad place.
> 
> Damn, why did have to go the extra mile on this Christmas gift. Why do I always have to give everything my all? Ugh.
> 
> I know why I ultimately did it … the feet were a chance to test the magnets that I want to use in the kerfing plane that I am making-which I need to continue my plane making efficiency (kerfing plane == faster and more accurate resaws which means less time prepping stock for making planes). Yeah, OK, it s all a bit selfish. And I couched it in the premise of giving my all in this gift.
> 
> Have others done that before? Start a plan to make something simple, of known proportions, tweak it slightly for the purpose of pushing oneself, blow past the effort estimation, and piss off a loved one?
> 
> Nah, that doesn t happen, right? I m alone in that experience, perhaps?
> 
> If not, I beg for some advice here.
> 
> *EDIT:* Current cockamamy plan … when the sign is done, give the spouse a whole day without the baby (or at the very least, a day where presence/participation is entirely optional and I have sole responsibility when it explodes into a fit of crying rage)
> 
> - DevinT


deep breath,shot of whiskey and give the spouse a big hug and maker the dinner. then maybe another shot of whiskey-lol. hang in their the holidays will end soon.


----------



## DevinT

> I beg for some advice here.
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> Today is December 8 and we have so many days to Christmas
> https://www.xmasclock.com/
> 
> I even took 2 days off to catch up with shop-made Christmas projects… Time management and the grace of God for me. Best to you and post a pic…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It was *after* I put the danish oil on the Teak that I tested the feet and realized that I had mounted 3/4 of the magnets in the sign upside-down and those 3 magnets repelled the feet instead of attracting them, D'Oh!

Suffice it to say, it's going to change shape today, ... for the better.





































I tried to use a spring loaded steel punch to break the magnet but it just laughed at me










Then I tried to bore it out with an end mill. It yielded many sparks, so I backed away slowly after cutting 20-thou into the magnet.










I will just cut out the magnets. Hey, then I will have cute little fridge magnets to go along with the gift.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thanks for the pics- looks good and it gave me encouragement to get going…


----------



## DevinT

> I feel like I am in a bad place and could use some advice.
> 
> I took on a project I perhaps should not have. Every year at Thanksgiving, my extended family gets together and we put our names into a hat and we all draw names of individuals. You make a gift for the person s name you drew. Naturally, everyone buys gifts within their immediate family, but also gets one gift for a single individual in the extended family. These gifts are then exchanged at Christmas time.
> 
> We had not participated in the gift exchange in some years, what with living 600 miles away, visiting infrequently, having a baby, not traveling for the past 2 years, etc. We opted to enter the gift exchange this year as we would be visiting family for Christmas.
> 
> Should have just bought the damn gift card for my recipient, but decided to make a name plaque instead. I ve made 2 of these name plaques before, so it was to be a pretty run of the mill process taking little time. I had 3 weeks to work on it.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> But then I decided to use the same scrap wood that I knew was problematic. Afrormosia so far in my experience has proved to be quite temperamental (1560 janka-not soft-but prone to large chunks breaking off when milling). Took me an extra day of processing simply because I made that decision. And of course, because I chose this wood, the idea of just slapping a couple key holes on the back for wall mounting was out of the question. Sigh.
> 
> Could have done what I did to the other people I made signs for … just told them to get some of those Command strips for wall mounting. Nope, I decided I was going to make feet for the thing. Just added another week to the project. Sigh.
> 
> Trying to get the sign done, spent 5 hours each day for the past 2 days in the shop. This has left spouse very upset. Even to the point of calling me a child and accusing me of running off to the shop consistently.
> 
> I am fighting urges to remind them who wears the pants, but … no. Just, no. So, I am in a bad place.
> 
> Damn, why did have to go the extra mile on this Christmas gift. Why do I always have to give everything my all? Ugh.
> 
> I know why I ultimately did it … the feet were a chance to test the magnets that I want to use in the kerfing plane that I am making-which I need to continue my plane making efficiency (kerfing plane == faster and more accurate resaws which means less time prepping stock for making planes). Yeah, OK, it s all a bit selfish. And I couched it in the premise of giving my all in this gift.
> 
> Have others done that before? Start a plan to make something simple, of known proportions, tweak it slightly for the purpose of pushing oneself, blow past the effort estimation, and piss off a loved one?
> 
> Nah, that doesn t happen, right? I m alone in that experience, perhaps?
> 
> If not, I beg for some advice here.
> 
> *EDIT:* Current cockamamy plan … when the sign is done, give the spouse a whole day without the baby (or at the very least, a day where presence/participation is entirely optional and I have sole responsibility when it explodes into a fit of crying rage)
> 
> - DevinT
> 
> deep breath,shot of whiskey and give the spouse a big hug and maker the dinner. then maybe another shot of whiskey-lol. hang in their the holidays will end soon.
> 
> - pottz


I told this all to the spouse, mea culpa style, copping to the selfish act of adding feet to the thing to test the magnets for the kerfing plane and offered to take the whole day when sign is done.

All is good now, but I have whiskey and hugs at the ready


----------



## DevinT

> Thanks for the pics- looks good and it gave me encouragement to get going…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Happy to share, and thanks! Also, after seeing pics of it (instead of in proper light) let's me know I can stop after the one coat of danish oil. Don't want it to get much darker. For the final project photos I will use a light box so you can see what's it really looks like, because the camera is darkening it here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My friend when it comes to your questions about "wood" finishes lets give a shout out to those knows and understands your question on wood finishes-

Petey

Rich

Leeroy

Bandit

anybody who can help?


----------



## sras

DevinT - I am at that point where my gift making commitments appear to be much bigger than the time I have left.

Happens nearly every year.

And - every year I mange to finish them in time to allow the finish to dry before wrapping. Maybe even an extra day left over.


----------



## DevinT

Magnet extraction is going well


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Let's Go, Devin…*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Devin

your project looks fantastic! Whom ever gets it will love it. I was going to suggest using stronger magnets next to those upside-down ones. And just move on.

Also yes I have started with "big eyes" can changed plans and no one notices what changed because the design was in my head. What ever you make just make sure there are no "imperfections" others can see.

You got this.

p.s good to see you back in the garage.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear of the trials and tribulations *Devin* Been there and done that too. ;-(( You can abandon the cause and buy the card ??


----------



## DevinT

Magnets extracted.























































Next step is to install new magnets, do a little sanding on the freshly cut recesses, and apply more danish oil


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Saw on the news that some scoundrel set fire to the National Christmas Tree in NYC, even "Scrooge" would not do that.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> I was actually the Christmas tree outside of Fox News. Doesn t take much imagination as to who might have done it. I sure the same folks that supported the "peaceful protestors" in MN and MO have hearlded this individual as well.
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> Yesterday Medved announced we won the "Christmas War." The efforts failed to get laws against saying "Merry Christmas" or Nativity Scenes. Is this a re-declaration of WAR on American values?
> 
> The "peaceful protestors" did $3 billion in damages. What would the costs to businesses be if they weren't "peaceful protests"?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *IMO it began in the 1972 with a visit by United States President Richard Nixon to the People s Republic of China*
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1972_visit_by_Richard_Nixon_to_China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little did I know as a twenty-year-old… China? give me a break. Today they are on the Moon. Moral of the post is never underestimate others…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I remember Tricky Dick opening the Chinese market for Pepsi. My opinion was they have no money. They have an endless supply of slave labor.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Magnets extracted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next step is to install new magnets, do a little sanding on the freshly cut recesses, and apply more danish oil
> 
> - DevinT


Wow, impressive progress popped up on my screen after my post ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

Devin, Once heard a teacher at a Savannah Arts School say "It is not a mistake it is a design opportunity".
You have a nice solution to your problem. Good looking work by the way.
As far as Christmas over indulgence of shop made items. I have made the 4 girls in my life (wife, daughter, daughter-in-law, granddaughter) a box of some kind for the past 10 or more years. They now consider it a tradition. Learned early on I must start in July, August or so. This year's is done. Have to find a new idea for 2022.
All looks great now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*It ain't over till it is over…*


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Have to find a new idea for 2022.
> 
> - 987Ron


How about making a box of some kind? I'm sure they would like that. **
.
.
.
On a side note: My wife always enjoys getting a new handmade box. 
It never gets old and is something your ladies will always cherrish.

Here is one of my favorites.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LeeRoy you are the man…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*My progress today-* designing a Christmas card… (only a start to be continued)


----------



## bandit571

Both cases now have coat of stain…called "Witch's Brew", waiting for that to dry, now..

Had open spot on the under-bench shelf….had a plane upstairs that looked like it just might fit..









Stanley No. 5-1/2, Type 19….every day user…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *My progress today-* designing a Christmas card… (only a start to be continued)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Looks good. How about adding Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer? Santas sleigh could be full of pocket Angles ;-)


----------



## corelz125

It was a homeless guy or what I say is a bum that set that tree on fire. It wasn't political just one of many of these low life's wandering the streets of Manhattan.

For awhile I was making a puzzle box for a Christmas gift every year. Last year it ended. Too little time and also being cold in the shop it ended. There was a few years the finish was only 2 days or less old. Able to smell the poly through the gift wrap.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *My progress today-* designing a Christmas card… (only a start to be continued)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Looks good. How about adding Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer? Santas sleigh could be full of pocket Angles ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thx for the comment- done for the day…


----------



## DevinT

Holes for the new magnets have been bored. Now I have to take the dog to the vet. Will mark the South pokes of the magnets when I get back, put a slight 90 degree counter sink on the holes, hit them with alcohol, and epoxy the new magnets in.


----------



## 987Ron

> Have to find a new idea for 2022.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> How about making a box of some kind? I m sure they would like that. **
> .
> .
> .
> On a side note: My wife always enjoys getting a new handmade box.
> It never gets old and is something your ladies will always cherrish.
> 
> Here is one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Always have made boxes of some kind Yours is lovely. I have to make 4 each time. Have done some extensive ones and some simpler ones. Getting lazier the older I get.

Daughters birthday today, kids over for dinner and singing happy birthday.

Tomorrow guys. Have a good night.


----------



## pottz

> Have to find a new idea for 2022.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> How about making a box of some kind? I m sure they would like that. **
> .
> .
> .
> On a side note: My wife always enjoys getting a new handmade box.
> It never gets old and is something your ladies will always cherrish.
> 
> Here is one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


thats a very cool design on those corners.


----------



## DevinT

Still working my way up to boxes-when I do get to boxes, I definitely will be trying a Knapp joint (bought all the hardware I need to do it, just waiting for the opportunity … and time)


----------



## corelz125

Very nice box Leeroy. 
I have a friend who has a saying its only a mistake if you walk away from it. Other wise it's a work in progress.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

>


I'm doing my part for the environment and just wear nighties all day… hell, you'd have to kill 3 *greenie* cows, big ones, to get enough leather to fit my gut!


> *Saw on the news that some scoundrel set fire to the National Christmas Tree in NYC, even "Scrooge" would not do that. *
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> *Wana make a bet?*
> - Desert Woodworker


One picture is worth 1,000 words…









but I'll paraphrase… *BAH-HUMBUG!*...


> ... If not, I beg for some advice here…
> 
> - DevinT


Being a divorcee, I'm one of the last person to give marital advice…

Like you, even with my puzzles, I start *"simple"* and get bogged down in detail… a cask or two of vino brings me back down to earth and I contemplate the proposed recipient…
If they know about woodworking, they will appreciate any effort put into it and if they're not, they couldn't give a toss about what timber is used, the cut/joint made, machinery used, so don't freak out over it… that's why I get away with so much laser work… most recipients will give the token thanks, gratuitous false smile and put it away in a spot that's easily accessible to take out and display for the times I come visiting… impromptu family photos by the guilty reveal the absence of "that gift" under normal circumstances and immediately dobs the culprits in amongst all their denials.


> ... let's me know I can stop after the one coat of danish oil. Don't want it to get much darker…
> - DevinT


That's why I prefer *tung oil*... doesn't darken as much and cures quicker.


> Magnets extracted.


Damn, I should read ahead before drafting a reply… that is what I suggested, but had to withdraw.


> *My progress today-* designing a Christmas card… (only a start to be continued)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Might have to *"laserise"* my *BH* picture above.


> Here is one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Cool design *LRM*, but like *pottzy's bowls*, where the hell do you store them all…

*pottzy*, at least my *puzzle storage* is a headache for the recipientsss!


----------



## corelz125

Three vampires are having a competition to find out who's the most vicious vampire amongst them.

The first one says, "Watch this,"

He flies fast, at about 100 miles/hour. After 10 minutes, he comes back with blood all over his mouth.

"What happened?" asked the other vampires.

"Did you see that house over there?" he inquired.

The others nod their heads.

"Well… I killed the entire family and sucked the blood dry!" he replied.

"Wow, fascinating!", replied the other two.

Then the second one takes the next turn, "Watch and learn, guys!"

He flies even faster, at about 120 miles/hour. After only 5 minutes, he comes back with blood all over his mouth and his neck

"What happened??" they asked.

"Do you see that village over there?" he inquired.

The others nod their heads.

"Well… I killed every last person on that village and sucked the blood dry!"

"Wow, amazing!", replied the other two.

Finally the last one steps up and says, "Don't blink or you'll miss it"

He flies really fast, even faster than the other two, at about 140 miles/hour. After mere 30 seconds, he comes back with blood all over his mouth, his neck, and his nose.

"Wh..what did you do???" they asked.

"Do you see that big ass tree over there?" he inquired

"Ye..yes?!" they replied awestruck.

"Well.. I didn't


----------



## pottz

good one buddy-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Have to find a new idea for 2022.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> How about making a box of some kind? I m sure they would like that. **
> .
> .
> .
> On a side note: My wife always enjoys getting a new handmade box.
> It never gets old and is something your ladies will always cherrish.
> 
> Here is one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


AWesome box!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It was a homeless guy or what I say is a bum that set that tree on fire. It wasn t political just one of many of these low life s wandering the streets of Manhattan.
> 
> - corelz125


The collapse of civilized behavior is probably worse than a political statement ;-((

Good joke Jokemiester ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*C125*, that joke simply *sucked*...

It did remind me of that bat in *HR Puff N Stuff* that flew into the side of the building, missing the window, shouting in fright *"The head witch is coming, the head witch is coming!"*...


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

LeeRoy,

AWESOME!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

We now have heat in my Mother's shop.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> thats a very cool design on those corners.
> 
> - pottz


Thanks, I was trying to do something different. 
Call it a prototype, I may use the idea again sometime, with some small changes.
I really like the species combination (wenge / paduke / zebrawood)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> We now have heat in my Mother s shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Nice job. Just in time for Winter…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

LeeRoy- I used to consider Padauk one of my favorites- except the color turns fast. In your case, it may blend in with the other woods. Do you factor this in when using Padauk? (and the red sawdust?)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max I'm up late- ready for one of your educational posts…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *C125*, that joke simply *sucked*...
> 
> It did remind me of that bat in *HR Puff N Stuff* that flew into the side of the building, missing the window, shouting in fright *"The head witch is coming, the head witch is coming!"*...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*Here is a tuck-in song for you- *

*H.R. Pufnstuf 1969 Opening and Closing Theme*


----------



## JessIca70

What am I missing here?? I'll take a shot of tequila!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> What am I missing here?? I'll take a shot of tequila!!
> 
> - JessIca70


Not a whole lot! 
Just a few guys and girl conversing about everyday things, along with some friendly banter once in a while. 
I'm an outcast, just working my way back in little by little until they kick me out again. LOl

I'll do a shot with you…tequila, my favorite. I'm a happy drunk when I drink (not very often)
Feel free to come around.


----------



## RichT

> I m an outcast, just working my way back in little by little until they kick me out again. LOl
> 
> I ll do a shot with you…tequila, my favorite. I m a happy drunk when I drink (not very often)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


I'm probably not well-liked either, LeeRoy. They just tolerate me.

When I drink, I become much more charming and witty.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I m an outcast, just working my way back in little by little until they kick me out again. LOl
> 
> I ll do a shot with you…tequila, my favorite. I m a happy drunk when I drink (not very often)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> I m probably not well-liked either, LeeRoy. They just tolerate me.
> 
> When I drink, I become much more charming and witty.
> 
> - Rich


I like both of ya so the Garage is always open to ya. The work you guys do at the level you do it is what I aim for in my own work.


----------



## RichT

> I m an outcast, just working my way back in little by little until they kick me out again. LOl
> 
> I ll do a shot with you…tequila, my favorite. I m a happy drunk when I drink (not very often)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> I m probably not well-liked either, LeeRoy. They just tolerate me.
> 
> When I drink, I become much more charming and witty.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> I like both of ya so the Garage is always open to ya. The work you guys do at the level you do it is what I aim for in my own work.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I think that the three of us grabbing a beer together would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Outcasts?* Both of you guys are like Pottz, Duck and Myself and others here; in that some and but not all posts are likable. And if you can remember back in the day of having a TV you could change the channel…

Yet people still come back or leave…



> *I m probably not well-liked either, LeeRoy. They just tolerate me.
> 
> When I drink, I become much more charming and witty. *
> 
> - Rich


*Rich- I like/enjoy you… Do I like and agree with your posts? Many times…*


----------



## RichT

> *Outcasts?* Both of you guys are like Pottz, Duck.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Them is what I call fighting words…lol


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *H.R. Pufnstuf 1969 Opening and Closing Theme*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Actually the girlfriend (at the time) and I hired some kids so we'd have an excuse to sneak into the theatre and watch the film… we LOAO back in 1970,








before *emojis* were invented.


> What am I missing here?? I'll take a shot of tequila!!
> - JessIca70


Missing nothing *LRM*... hard to drink *spam*... unless they put a tap on it and toss in some *jerky*,











> ..... I m an outcast, just working my way back in little by little until they kick me out again. LOl
> 
> I ll do a shot with you…tequila, my favorite. I m a happy drunk when I drink (not very often)
> Feel free to come around.
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> I m probably not well-liked either, LeeRoy. They just tolerate me.
> 
> When I drink, I become much more charming and witty.
> - Rich


When I drink, I don't become more *charming* and/or *witty*... it's just that then, I *don't give a stuff*... being the *Son of a Hungarian fern Cutter* gives one thick skin on top of the propensity to drink.


----------



## JessIca70

lol and here I am- took me a half hour to figure out how to get BACK here and another five minutes to figure out where to reply! Is it not possible to reply to each "reply" individually? I just want them to approve my project- have the ability to post a new topic… and really get things going! I could use so much advice. Still wondering how I'm here! But I love it. I have always loved "hanging with the guys"- so this makes sense.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> What am I missing here?? I'll take a shot of tequila!!
> 
> - JessIca70


Welcome to the garage *Jess*. Drink up, join the fun ;-)


----------



## DevinT

Welcome, Jess!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max I m up late- ready for one of your educational posts…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sorry *DW* I'm out of steam ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> being the *Son of a Hungarian fern Cutter* gives one thick skin on top of the propensity to drink. *
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*Do I win a puzzle for knowing about the trade of a "fern cutter"?*










Yes boys and girls there is a craft and business of being a fern cutter and now the Duck is able to make laser engraved fern cuttings.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Do I win a puzzle for knowing about the trade of a "fern cutter"?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


*WRONG!* There are no ferns in *Hungary*... my old man was unemployed.

He used to be a *bee sexer*, however, someone brought him a jerry can of *BP* and asked him to make *Shell* out of it… being offered a legitimate job, he had to change trades to stay unemployed and get benefits.


----------



## corelz125

We all heard the story of the big black duck awhile ago and his profession of choice. 
Jess all are welcome in here. Some days its hard to keep up with the latest posts.


----------



## Peteybadboy

LeeRoy, Real cool box!

Devin I had to look up Knapp joint. I used to see a lot of that joint in Upstate NY during antique searches.

Corelz the Vampire joke was good. The tree burner, was released without bail and he is a repeat offender.

Jess - welcome here and to LJ's. I'll have JWB thanks. (there is an email option to contact someone individually)

Gunny nice work on your mothers shop. Does she use it or is it really your 2nd shop?

Had an appointment for a routine blood test the am. For some reason I took an Ibuprofin, can't do that. Rescheduled.

Watched the George S. Scott version of a Christmas Carol last night. That is a good one.

Not much to do today, hope to spend time in the shop.


----------



## splintergroup

> lol and here I am- took me a half hour to figure out how to get BACK here and another five minutes to figure out where to reply! Is it not possible to reply to each "reply" individually? I just want them to approve my project- have the ability to post a new topic… and really get things going! I could use so much advice. Still wondering how I'm here! But I love it. I have always loved "hanging with the guys"- so this makes sense.
> 
> - JessIca70


Try the "quote" button in the lower right of the message you want to reply too 8^)

Welcome!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Pete

More like my 2nd shop with Mother as ever present supervisor. LOL


----------



## pottz

> lol and here I am- took me a half hour to figure out how to get BACK here and another five minutes to figure out where to reply! Is it not possible to reply to each "reply" individually? I just want them to approve my project- have the ability to post a new topic… and really get things going! I could use so much advice. Still wondering how I'm here! But I love it. I have always loved "hanging with the guys"- so this makes sense.
> 
> - JessIca70


welcome to the craziest thread on lj's were as diverse a bunch as it gets but we manage to have fun,sometimes too much. lets just say most of us know the moderator cricket quite well-lol. hope you stay with us jess,looking forward to what you can share.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Welcome 2 LJ's Jess hope you continue to share your projects with us

and truthfully im the only outcast here have not been in shop for over a year now

I dont drink much but when i do its Mr. Jack :<)))))))))

yo ho ho and a *KEG 0 RUM*


----------



## pottz

> Welcome 2 LJ s Jess hope you continue to share your projects with us
> 
> and truthfully im the only outcast here have not been in shop for over a year now
> 
> I dont drink much but when i do its Mr. Jack :<)))))))))
> 
> yo ho ho and a *KEG 0 RUM*
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


your in no way an outcast my friend.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all and a welcome to Jess. Read your bio and quite impressed with the Dog work.

slept late, this head cold is not leaving as quickly as I want. Heard a lot of good stories on the students at the Univ. last night from the son the prof. Finals week. If a student has covid they can have a make up exam later. One student has reported having covid 4 different times. Another cut her finger and was so stressed needed to do a later make up. etc etc etc Stress was often the excuse for needing to take a later makeup.

Daughters birthday dinner big success, she is happy. Fresh GA. Shrimp with green chilies, brats, etc. Ate to much. Duke was even behaving himself.

Duke and I are off for a short walk on the golf course, only as far as the hip will allow. later


----------



## JessIca70

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! Have been waiting for THREE HOURS for my table saw to show up (actually have been waiting since the 1st) but THIS time they said it's actually out for delivery… and would be here in 30 min… at 8:30 this morning. RACED to my shop… to wait. Grrrrr


----------



## pottz

> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! Have been waiting for THREE HOURS for my table saw to show up (actually have been waiting since the 1st) but THIS time they said it's actually out for delivery… and would be here in 30 min… at 8:30 this morning. RACED to my shop… to wait. Grrrrr
> 
> - JessIca70


probably show up at 8:30 pm !


----------



## bandit571

Waiting around…for stain to dry…









I suppose I should leave the lids open…









To let the insides air out a bit better….

Will try to make a pair of labels…using this..









As a starting point…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The tree burner, was released without bail and he is a repeat offender.


I believe the most offensive repeat offender here was trying to throw a woman on her way to work off a freeway overpass in Seattle about a year ago. Maybe two years. A passerby by interviened. The mayor said he is mentally ill and was unable to stand trial so nothing could be done.

World is going insane! Yesterday their were 2 children shot about 5 miles north. Youngest 2 years old ;-(( Two more shootings a couple three miles west. One in a shopping center we frequent about 10 PM. The County prosecutors and South King county mayors are going to meet to discuss how to gather data and analyze violent crime. What a joke! Zero confidence in that bonanza.

Meanwhile, an auto repair shop owner has had a severe increase in break-ins. All she can do is increase the alarm and security cameras. She has lots of videos of the problems. She saw two customers' vehicles being stolen and the police were there. Due to the legislature's solution to violent criminals who refuse to de-escalate when resisting arrest, the police were not allowed to pursue the stolen vehicles. I wonder how much longer businesses will be able to survive Seattle Tacoma progressive policies? Hard to understand their progress, eh?

Meanwhile passing through Seattle on I-5 remains a challenge. Traffic jams are normal. Too bad things being thrown off overpasses into traffic are the new norm too ;-(( Last Sunday afternoon a vehicle's windshield suffered a collision with a 25-pound toaster oven.

Less than a month until the legislature adds to criminal solutions. They have solved the incarceration rate issue.

20 year's ago Mom told me she hoped the grandkids did not have any more children. She did not want them to have to deal with what this world is turning into. I am amazed at her level of perception! ;-((

Busy day for retired folks. Dr appointment. The chity inspector will do a final inspection of the bathroom remodels. It has been delayed for a year and a half due to Covid policy. I asked the supervisor why they did not offer us the same level of service they did on the concrete wall being used as an illegal retaining wall. The chity inspector approved rebar epoxied into the concrete base and a half yard poured concrete blocks to add stabilization to meet wind load and seismic standards 5 feet below undisturbed landscaping. The inspection supervisor told me all the fees and costs are included in the permit fee. The inspectors do not charge extra for X-ray vision inspections 5 feet below undisturbed soil. My issue is they should be able to see through 4 and 6 inch framed walls a lot easier than 5 feet of soil ;-)) Ya gotta have a good sense of humor to live in the insanity of WW!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! Have been waiting for THREE HOURS for my table saw to show up (actually have been waiting since the 1st) but THIS time they said it's actually out for delivery… and would be here in 30 min… at 8:30 this morning. RACED to my shop… to wait. Grrrrr
> 
> - JessIca70


U R welcome.

I hope they have the month with the day coordinated properly this time!


----------



## corelz125

Which Jack are you talking about Tony? The regular black label, gentleman, or the single barrel?


----------



## corelz125

Jessica when you post pics to get them to post the right way up. You can drop them just a bit or they might get posted side ways or upside down. When that happens you will be berated by the littleblackduck.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Jessica when you post pics to get them to post the right way up. You can *drop them just a bit* or they might get posted side ways or upside down. When that happens you will be berated by the littleblackduck.
> 
> - corelz125


Please explain dropping them. My phone pictures canno0t be reoriented. 35mm will turn anyway I put them.


----------



## pottz

> Jessica when you post pics to get them to post the right way up. You can drop them just a bit or they might get posted side ways or upside down. When that happens you will be berated by the littleblackduck.
> 
> - corelz125


id say berated would be a mild way to put it-lol.


----------



## DS

When you need to make 200 radius door corners with moldings in Rift Cut White Oak;

Start with a prototype piece…









Then duplicate two hundred times!


----------



## DS

It's no Santa Sleigh, but it was 3x the work…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!....
> - JessIca70


Welcome to LJ *'Ica70*... I apologise for my previous outburst about your intro being a spam
... I always seem to attract the crazies… they must feel at home with me.

Again I apologise, however, thank you for forcing me to invent a vino tap of a can of spam… don't worry, *pottzy* will translate *duckspeak*.



> Jessica when you post pics to get them to post the right way up. You can drop them just a bit or they might get posted side ways or upside down. When that happens you will be berated by the littleblackduck.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> id say berated would be a mild way to put it-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Sideways pictured posts I just refuse to view… it's those dodgers that couldn't be bothered to correct, once advised how to, that get up my nose… hell, I have enough trouble keeping *C19* out of my honker!

For *'Ica70*... does hubby know the *antman* (click on the blue)... no idea why I asked as there are a few *pilots* in this world we haven't all met… but then again *HK* is a small world.

BTW… *rc*, *rc*, calling *rc*... if you happen to read this, have you heard from the *antman*?... or you doing a nefarious squatting on his property with the locks changed?


----------



## bandit571

Strange things happen inside a box….once all the papers are removed….leeave 2 planes locked up for awhile..









This came UPS today…inside of 2 other boxes..









So, what sort of mischief can 2 planes get into?









Hmmmm, a word to the wise….


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> When you need to make 200 radius door corners with moldings in Rift Cut White Oak;
> .
> Start with a prototype piece…
> .
> Then duplicate two hundred times!
> 
> DS


Nah, IDK, I'm thinking a pencil and jigsaw, cut the angles, then rout them. 
No, wait, probably should sand the edges first. then rout them, then cut the angles.
No wait, I know I'll cut blanks first then use the band saw, then sand them, rout them, and cut the angles last.
No wait, I got a better idea, Call DS, yeah, that's the ticket…..


----------



## splintergroup

I have one of those on the left. Dad probably bought it in the 60's


----------



## bandit571

A No. 3740BL..aka, Sargent No. 600….the other 2 are by Foster, of Buffalo, NY.

All were made from AL….steel blades, and hardware.

As for the wee plane.."Ain't he cute?"


----------



## corelz125

During his physical, the doctor asked the patient about his daily activity level.

He described a typical day this way: 'Well, yesterday afternoon, I waded along the edge of a lake, drank eight beers, escaped from wild dogs in the heavy brush, jumped away from an aggressive rattlesnake, marched up and down several rocky hills, stood in a patch of poison ivy, crawled out of quicksand and took four leaks behind big trees.'

Inspired by the story, the doctor said, 'You must be one hell of an outdoors man!

'NAH,' he replied, 'I'm just a bad golfer.'


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

HISTORY, I BELIEVE THAT THIS IS THE FIRST TIME DUCK MAKES AN APOLOGY…



> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!....
> - JessIca70
> 
> *Welcome to LJ * Ica70*... I apologise for my previous outburst about your intro being a spam*
> ... I always seem to attract the crazies… they must feel at home with me.
> 
> *Again I apologise,*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I have one of those on the left. Dad probably bought it in the 60 s
> 
> - splintergroup


I have the *Black Box*... now that's a puzzling coincidence!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Duplicated… So why waste the space… *pottzy*, just 4 U… a doggie puzzle coming up… no nuggets!


----------



## corelz125

It was suppose to be crop Bob. Auto correct on the phone even when I spell a word correct it changes it to what it wants.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It was suppose to be crop Bob. Auto correct on the phone even when I spell a word correct it changes it to what it wants.
> 
> - corelz125


Ok, thanks. Might be my laptop. I have cropped, reoriented, done everything imaginable and the phone pics will not reorient *;-(((((((* I think others have copied and reoriented them ;-)


----------



## pottz

> HISTORY, I BELIEVE THAT THIS IS THE FIRST TIME DUCK MAKES AN APOLOGY…
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!....
> - JessIca70
> 
> *Welcome to LJ * Ica70*... I apologise for my previous outburst about your intro being a spam*
> ... I always seem to attract the crazies… they must feel at home with me.
> 
> *Again I apologise,*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hmmmmm,yeah i believe so.shall we wait for a comment ?


----------



## pottz

> Duplicated… So why waste the space… *pottzy*, just 4 U… a doggie puzzle coming up… no nuggets!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


im tingling all over with anticipation.maybe ill turn a special bowl to keep it in.but dont worry ive got several bowls coming up ducks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corelz joke +1*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> During his physical, the doctor asked the patient about his daily activity level.
> 
> He described a typical day this way: 'Well, yesterday afternoon, I waded along the edge of a lake, drank eight beers, escaped from wild dogs in the heavy brush, jumped away from an aggressive rattlesnake, marched up and down several rocky hills, stood in a patch of poison ivy, crawled out of quicksand and took four leaks behind big trees.'
> 
> Inspired by the story, the doctor said, 'You must be one hell of an outdoors man!
> 
> 'NAH,' he replied, 'I'm just a bad golfer.'
> 
> - corelz125


LOL! *Petey* Do you see any of that activity on the course?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> HISTORY, I BELIEVE THAT THIS IS THE FIRST TIME DUCK MAKES AN APOLOGY…
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!....
> - JessIca70
> 
> *Welcome to LJ * Ica70*... I apologise for my previous outburst about your intro being a spam*
> ... I always seem to attract the crazies… they must feel at home with me.
> 
> *Again I apologise,*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> hmmmmm,yeah i believe so.shall we wait for a comment ?
> 
> - pottz


How about a committment?


----------



## corelz125

Here's another quality product made in the U.S. that's good but not cheap.
https://workingperson.com/working-person-s-store-8766-blk-2-pack-usa-made-black-steel-toe-crew-socks.html

Gunny I know being on your feet all day you would like these socks.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Here s another quality product made in the U.S. that s good but not cheap.
> https://workingperson.com/working-person-s-store-8766-blk-2-pack-usa-made-black-steel-toe-crew-socks.html
> 
> Gunny I know being on your feet all day you would like these socks.
> 
> - corelz125


Have to look into those. Might get couple pairs and try them out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Here s another quality product made in the U.S. that s good but not cheap.
> https://workingperson.com/working-person-s-store-8766-blk-2-pack-usa-made-black-steel-toe-crew-socks.html
> 
> Gunny I know being on your feet all day you would like these socks.
> 
> - corelz125


Socks +1 Regardless of your age foot care is important…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Here s another quality product made in the U.S. that s good but not cheap.
> https://workingperson.com/working-person-s-store-8766-blk-2-pack-usa-made-black-steel-toe-crew-socks.html
> 
> Gunny I know being on your feet all day you would like these socks.
> 
> - corelz125


An ironworker I know told me they quit wearing steel-toed boots. It is better to have their toes crushed than sliced off ;-(


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - Desert Woodworker





> An ironworker I know told me they quit wearing steel-toed boots. It is better to have their toes crushed than sliced off ;-(
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Or ankles ripped apart…

*SWMBO* and the *duck* "sleeping"... before the boots,








and after,


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning,

Topa - yes all the time. Right now I am dealing with a cheater. I run a group and I am leaned apon to "fix" the situation. Sucks

Got to run.

DS my method would be to cut the piece a 1000 times until it fits. You get a lot of steps in that way.

Have a good one


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Up and about. Head cold is abating some. Rain again today, cool. So the leaf pickup will have to wait. 
Duke is behaving this am. Yesterday was a bummer. A rabbit somehow got into the back fenced yard. Rabbit ran, Duke chased, rabbit was to slow. Wife tried to rescue the Bunny, got a nice tooth gouge on her hand. RIP bunny. Dogs DNA is strong stuff.



> Here s another quality product made in the U.S. that s good but not cheap.
> https://workingperson.com/working-person-s-store-8766-blk-2-pack-usa-made-black-steel-toe-crew-socks.html
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Socks +1 Regardless of your age foot care is important…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Hey the Bubba foot care is going bare foot. Start the kids our early, play barefoot. Shoes just cost money. Build up the callouses on the soles, kick a few things etc.

I was thinking the word and grammar correction on the computer should be regionally oriented. Y'all should not be corrected to Yell or Fall. Bless your heart should not be corrected to Bless your hearth. Bubba is not baby etc. Why does words that I spell wrong not self correct and I have to look it up in the dictionary or substitute a different easy spelled word? The self correct on underlines my misspelling in red.

Have a great day, wife wants me to help with Christmas Cards. Do Enviiromentalist send Christmas cards, paper comes from trees, how many trees could be saved? Does PETA condone the Raindeer usage at Christmas and on cards? Does the Woke crowd see meanings hidden in the cards? Hmmmm.

Told I am stalling on helping with the cards. Caught again. 
Later.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I use grammatically correct a free app. Works great except when you spell god but you need to know when to capitalize God.

I strongly stress take care of feet ESPECIALLY if you are diabetic. Even the Duck knows how to do it…

Feel better Ron…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Few items for Mother's shop.


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks DW I do feel better, got my part of the Christmas cards done.

Early lunch and off to the shop.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Busy on my prep hour… I am making individual Christmas cards this year. Here is one for a guy here, you probably know you it will be for…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LMAO :<))))))


----------



## DS

All it needs is some actual charred paint on the rear panels…



> LMAO :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## DS

Did you know that the Chevy Silverado has apparently had 30x more fuel tank explosions from traffic collisions than the Pinto?
Apparently, GM silently settled each and every case rather than move the side mounted fuel tanks inside the frame rails.

This is what I heard, at least.


----------



## bigblockyeti

There was one big (and final) settlement aginst GM that was less confidential than some where a young man lost his life and the payout was apparently huge. If memory serves me correctly it was in the late 80's and after that, they were moved inside the frame rails. The decrease space made the newer plastic tanks very weird shapes that continue today, also making them somewhat expensive. I optioned out a 2021 Tundra the way I want and it wasn't available with the 38 gallon fuel tank for some reason, from the dealership a 36 gallon tank to replace the 26(?) gallon tank was something like $1200 or $2300 for an aftermarket 46 gallon tank. At any rate they're all between the frame rails now and should have been a long time ago too.


----------



## 987Ron

> LMAO :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Paint job is for going in reverse?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Gunny now you are getting fancy on us. Nice work


----------



## pottz

> LMAO :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Paint job is for going in reverse?
> 
> - 987Ron


they were a "hot" car ron !


----------



## DevinT

Is that a pinto? If so, then I absolutely get the joke! Bahahaha, that's hilarious!

LoL, It *is* a pinto! Hah, that is great.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Yes Pinto, and the flammable on the back also is a give away.


----------



## DevinT

For those that don't know the joke (oh, I'm so going to get it for explaining this) ...

Pinto gas tank is positioned as such that you are quite likely to become a fireball of death if/when rear-ended.

Personally, I thought they were all recalled. The fact that someone still has one *and* went the extra length to put a hazard sign on the back for their own safety (indicating to other drivers the danger of rear-ending this vehicle) and painted flames fanning out from the rear, actually speaks to the owner taking the danger seriously.

That in itself is hilarious to me.

*EDIT:* I can imagine a conversation between teenager and parent … "Dad/Mom, look what I got for sale on Craigslist for super cheap!" Response: "You can't drive that! IT'S A DEATH-TRAP! Where did you even find one of those?" Counter: "Oh, I know they are dangerous, but I have a plan …"


----------



## LeeRoyMan

They were good for one thing….









Many a people have dropped V8's into them


----------



## splintergroup

Kinda like the trend of BB chevys in the early 70's Vegas 8^)

I remember in my mis-spent youth that you could advance the cam in the Pinto 4-cyl to get more HP and better gas mileage.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Catch up for Friday- *

*Ron*- glad to hear

*Gunny-* nice project. Your PVC projects are catching on. Here is one that I found on the net.










Later guys…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Great idea *butcher*... I keep dropping mine and it takes a while to determine which side's up… however,








how do you get the tubes out below… 
Not everyone can use *these* caulkers with the handles on top,










> ... got my part of the Christmas cards done.
> - 987Ron


So did I… I *stamp* them out!


> ..... Here is one for a guy here, you probably know *you* it will be for…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


I presume you meant *"who"*...









*Je suis* a creature of many faces… the *duck* is just a disguise!


> LMAO :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


No problem in Victoria (Aust.)... we have a petrol storage so we drive with empty tanks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

As for car fire defects- I remember the Ford Crown Victoria police interceptors…










https://www.autosafety.org/popular-police-cars-crown-victorias-prone-explode-tied-deaths/


----------



## 987Ron

All of the old fires in Pintos and such has now switched to Chev. Bolts and Kia electric battery fires. Progress???


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> No problem in Victoria (Aust.)... we have a petrol storage so we drive with *empty tanks.*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


that is worse talk to a good welder he will say fill the tank first with gas before he welds on it no fumes

LOL :<))))))


----------



## pottz

> Great idea *butcher*... I keep dropping mine and it takes a while to determine which side s up… however,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you get the tubes out below…
> Not everyone can use *these* caulkers with the handles on top,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... got my part of the Christmas cards done.
> - 987Ron
> 
> So did I… I *stamp* them out!
> 
> ..... Here is one for a guy here, you probably know *you* it will be for…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> I presume you meant *"who"*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Je suis* a creature of many faces… the *duck* is just a disguise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> No problem in Victoria (Aust.)... we have a petrol storage so we drive with empty tanks.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


it's either you or me my friend.hell ill wear the badge with pride* !!!!!!BAHHHHH humbugggg!!!!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> No problem in Victoria (Aust.)... we have a petrol storage so we drive with *empty tanks.*
> 
> - LittleBlackDu*ck
> 
> that is worse talk to a good welder he will say fill the tank first with gas before he welds on it no fumes *
> 
> LOL :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Tony - this brings back memories of 1966- As a gas station attendant- we had an older guy who smoked a cigarette while pumping gas.

Today*- While I have not seen someone filling their tank with the motor running, I have witnessed something just as frightening: a guy filling his tank while SMOKING.*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/local/2000/09/11/cigarettes-and-gas-pumps-a-dangerous-mix/4917f3e0-5ce6-44d2-be49-eb9861c0d3ac/
*
FUMES FUMES +1*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> All of the old fires in Pintos and such has now switched to Chev. Bolts and Kia electric battery fires. Progress???
> 
> - 987Ron


Good morning to Ron 12-10

Live long enough and see how society makes the adjustment to electric vehicles… I will be gone but it will be interesting-


----------



## pottz

attention, the duck is on deck !!!!!


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx- off to the perch ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

It is Top Max's turn


----------



## pottz

hey for you older jocks,michael nesmith of the iconic monkees,died today at the age of 78.i was lucky to see the monkees,sans nesmith perform at the greek theatre in los angeles about a month before davey jones died.michael R.I.P…..........


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Probably the top gas fire incident? Back in the 70s before OSHA safety standards, the standard procedures were to remodel gas stations hot. Occasionally, a hot wire would bump ground and the sparks would start a fire under the pump. I walked away from a vapor fire around a pump on a still day because I was knowledgeable and aware. An ironworker was taking a cutting torch up on the canopy and the pump I was disconnecting had been leaking a bit more than normal. Most leaked a little. If a spark hit the ground and a fire started I usually slapped it with my hand to put it out. If that didn't do it, I grabbed a handful of dirt from the other side and that normally did the job.

On still days I told them to turn off the power or wait, I was not working hot ;-)) One day when I was wiring a pump there was a guy filling his pickup truck a couple of feet from me. The wires were too short barely sticking out of the explosion-proof box on the pump. One bumped ground, a fire started, I slapped it but it didn't go out. Grabbing dirt from the other side flamed it up. I went to get an extinguisher. Mine was in the shop for the annual checkup. The station operator asked who would pay to have it refilled. I told him my boss would. He asked are you sure? I told him if he did not give me the extinguisher I was leaving and he could deal with fire under the pump ;-) He handed it to me and I put the fire out. The guy filling his pickup was still there filling it watching the fire under the pump! The wind was blowing about 20 mph. Ideal conditions to be pumping gas with a fire a couple of feet away ;-))


----------



## RichT




----------



## pottz

well enough fun for me boys,see yall tomorrow….i hope !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Hey the Bubba foot care is going bare foot. Start the kids our early, play barefoot. Shoes just cost money. Build up the callouses on the soles, kick a few things etc.
> 
> - 987Ron


We had good feet going barefoot on the farm. They were well fertilized by cow pies if we weren't careful. Warm cow manure squirting up between your toes feels good ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I got a good doggie MP4 video but no way to post it here ;-( PM an email if you want to see it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Early in the morn and the dawg wrestling matches have begun.

3 days in a row with the puppy doing her business outside. I just have to get up at 430 am.

Today I plan on getting the dove tail jig out to make the drawers for table #2.

But I kind of want to turn a snowman for a gift …..........

Friends over for dinner tonight. Maybe take out the "never sail"


----------



## bandit571

> - Rich


"Meeep, meep!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*12 noon in the dessert shop…*

*Ron* I missed your morning post I hope all is well. I hope *"Big Chungas"* didn't seek retribution for your dog killing the rabbit… (ask your grandkids about Big Chungas)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*12 noon in the dessert shop…*

After work, yesterday to this AM working on Christmas projects










Deadlines you either make them or you don't- I make them…

Prototypes needs some tweaking…










Taking a break- later


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DS- some 20 years ago I remember going to my various suppliers for Christmas goodies how about you today?*


----------



## 987Ron

Think Mr. Bunny past on from fright more than anything else, very little marks on the body.

Had an early Dr. appointment this am. Infection in the hand from a Duke encounter. Will be okay.

Came home and wife's Apple phone was not working. One of their updates gone wrong. Got that fixed. Apple has more useless updates than I ever imagined. Like added 100 emojis, then get to reset everything. Not a fan of Apple. Software is not up to my standards. Too much security for people who do not need it. Mine started telling me with a ding that it was bedtime. I never ask for it or activated it, yet there it was. Junk.

Sure wish a Band aid was made that stuck to skin but not hair. OUCH.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron- how about a band-aid that when you remove it does not leave an old man skin mark?


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron- how about a band-aid that when you remove it does not leave an old man skin mark?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


More concerned with eliminating pain and suffering than with looking good.


----------



## 987Ron

DW like your engraving your own Christmas cards. looks good and makes a better message than store bought. To late this year for me, might remember next year.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - Rich
> 
> "Meeep, meep!"
> 
> - bandit571












LOL :<)))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

true :<))))


----------



## DevinT

> true :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


LoL


----------



## pottz

> *12 noon in the dessert shop…*
> 
> After work, yesterday to this AM working on Christmas projects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deadlines you either make them or you don t- I make them…
> 
> Prototypes needs some tweaking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break- later
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


after some gardening this morning back to christmas gifts myself,and ill make the deadline too.


----------



## pottz

> true :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


so true tony.


----------



## corelz125

Most band aids I can't get to stay on longer than 5 mins.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Most band aids I can t get to stay on longer than 5 mins.
> 
> - corelz125


You can't band-aid IRON… you weld my friend…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Most band aids I can t get to stay on longer than 5 mins.
> 
> - corelz125


Hope we never run out of our antique ones ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> true :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I'll give it a try ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *12 noon in the dessert shop…*
> 
> After work, yesterday to this AM working on Christmas projects
> 
> Deadlines you either make them or you don t- I make them…
> 
> Prototypes needs some tweaking…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a break- later
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Lookin' good *DW*. SWMBO has made our Christmas cards for as long as I can remember. Not sure when she started but it wasn't 50 years ago. Maybe 40 ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- I am working really hard to finish your Christmas gift. Hint: Do you remember the "Pottz's Patio Coasters"?*

Ps I sent my AMAZON gift regestery- any one of those will work.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*A break to say a prayer for the Kentucky tornado victim… terrible*

*Kentucky governor: Storms may have killed at least 70 people*

https://apnews.com/article/tornadoes-kentucky-illinois-arkansas-severe-weather-67b9acfb9d83e2e7139ae9de01618a21


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Most band aids I can t get to stay on longer than 5 mins.
> 
> - corelz125


Use electrical tape, works better…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Most band aids I can t get to stay on longer than 5 mins.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Use electrical tape, works better…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


I always had it in my pocket ;-)


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- I am working really hard to finish your Christmas gift. Hint: Do you remember the "Pottz s Patio Coasters"?*
> 
> Ps I sent my AMAZON gift regestery- any one of those will work.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


oh yeah.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *A break to say a prayer for the Kentucky tornado victim… terrible*
> 
> *Kentucky governor: Storms may have killed at least 70 people*
> 
> https://apnews.com/article/tornadoes-kentucky-illinois-arkansas-severe-weather-67b9acfb9d83e2e7139ae9de01618a21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Weather is definitely taking its toll ;-(

One person is dead, and five others have survived, after an avalanche Saturday morning in the Silver Basin region of the Crystal Mountain ski area.

"witnesses called ski patrol, who advised the group to come down the mountain out of concern that snow hanging above the avalanche's crown - a so-called "hang fire" - might put others in danger.'

"The ski resort's winter season has only just begun, with limited lift operations this weekend in preparation for a full reopening on Monday. According to the resort's mountain report on Saturday morning, snow was "packing up and wind is blowing strong."


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Most band aids I can t get to stay on longer than 5 mins.
> 
> - corelz125


Try putting them *under* your shirt!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Gunny* Any idea about why an early 2000s Toyota Minivan pulling a trailer would turn off the trailer lights when the headlights are turned on? Everything is normal with the headlights off. I have seen situations in electrical controls where installing low resistance and electronic item caused the older part of the circuit to fail to respond to the "modern" innovations. It was a total failure, not like this.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Find a Grave: "The tradition of Santa is based, at least in part, on a real man, St. Nicholas of Myra. Born in Turkey to wealthy parents who died young, Nicolas gave his inheritance to the poor and needy. One of the best-known legends of Nicholas is that of a man who had three daughters and not enough money to provide dowries for them. It is said that Nicholas walked by the house and threw a bag of gold through the window (or alternatively, down the chimney) on three consecutive nights."


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> *Gunny* Any idea about why an early 2000s Toyota Minivan pulling a trailer would turn off the trailer lights when the headlights are turned on? Everything is normal with the headlights off. I have seen situations in electrical controls where installing low resistance and electronic item caused the older part of the circuit to fail to respond to the "modern" innovations. It was a total failure, not like this.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


im not gunny but i will say bad ground on trailer :<((((((


----------



## RichT

> *12 noon in the dessert shop…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I don't see any tiramisu. Not even a slice of carrot cake. What gives?


----------



## DevinT

> *12 noon in the dessert shop…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I don t see any tiramisu. Not even a slice of carrot cake. What gives?
> 
> - Rich


LoL, I thought the same when I read that, but didn't want to say anything


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

DESERT- Desert I was thinking about lunch and those Torrones…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

You guys beat the Duck to it. It is hard to walk on water…


----------



## RichT

> I don t see any tiramisu. Not even a slice of carrot cake. What gives?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> LoL, I thought the same when I read that, but didn t want to say anything
> 
> - DevinT


You're too nice of a person to stoop to that level. Leave the dirty work to me.


----------



## corelz125

Sometimes a paper towel and electric I use. Showing the kinky side again duck putting the band aids under your shirt in strategic locations.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Gunny* Any idea about why an early 2000s Toyota Minivan pulling a trailer would turn off the trailer lights when the headlights are turned on? Everything is normal with the headlights off. I have seen situations in electrical controls where installing low resistance and electronic item caused the older part of the circuit to fail to respond to the "modern" innovations. It was a total failure, not like this.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> im not gunny but i will say bad ground on trailer :<((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


That would be full-time or intermittent with the headlights on or off.


----------



## DS

Usually, our vendors bring goodies by the shop to pass around.
Typically they would bring Christmas sugar cookies, the new logo'd wall calendar, notepads and/or pencils, etc.

Since I haven't commuted to the shop since March of 2020, I've been missing out lately.



> *DS- some 20 years ago I remember going to my various suppliers for Christmas goodies how about you today?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Usually, our vendors bring goodies by the shop to pass around.
> Typically they would bring *Christmas sugar cookies*, the new logo'd wall calendar, notepads and/or pencils, etc.
> 
> Since I haven't commuted to the shop since March of 2020, I've been missing out lately.
> 
> *DS- some 20 years ago I remember going to my various suppliers for Christmas goodies how about you today?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - DS


Losing weight? ;-)


----------



## DS

Actually no, still got the COVID-20 to lose… :-(

(Apparently, driving in traffic two hours a day, five days a week, burns more calories than sitting at home watching tv in a lazy boy recliner. Who knew?)


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Usually, our vendors bring goodies by the shop to pass around.
> Typically they would bring Christmas sugar cookies, the new logo'd wall calendar, notepads and/or pencils, etc.
> 
> Since I haven't commuted to the shop since March of 2020, I've been missing out lately.
> 
> *DS- some 20 years ago I remember going to my various suppliers for Christmas goodies how about you today?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> - DS


I'm not a big buyer, 
although through the years I bought a lot when we did commercial work before I downsized to only myself.
I still have a good rapport with the company. Overall I have been buying from them for over 25 years.

This year they gave me 2 shirts, a hat, a box of cookies, a desk pad, pencils, and a wall calendar.
When the Nascar races come to town I always take the office manager to them, she's a big fan, as am I.
It's good to have a friend in the office…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I m not a big buyer,
> although through the years I bought a lot when we did commercial work *before I downsized to only myself.*
> I still have a good rapport with the company. Overall I have been buying from them for over 25 years.
> 
> This year they gave me 2 shirts, a hat, a box of cookies, a desk pad, pencils, and a wall calendar.
> When the Nascar races come to town I always take the office manager to them, she s a big fan, as am I.
> It s good to have a friend in the office…
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


People used to ask me why I did not have any helpers to do some of the work. I told them I am too lazy to get up early enough in the morning to report to them and support them ;-))


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> People used to ask me why I did not have any helpers to do some of the work. I told them I am too lazy to get up early enough in the morning to report to them and support them ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Isn't that the truth..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> People used to ask me why I did not have any helpers to do some of the work. I told them I am too lazy to get up early enough in the morning to report to them and support them ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Isn t that the truth..
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


SWMBO and kids said they thought I semi-retired when I left the Wolf Pack Bid Game and quit working 6 and 7 days a week. That was how I was raised on the dairy farm ;-)) Every day is a holiday like Sunday on the farm.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- you are a vendor what do you give away at Christmas. Please don't make me post the Grinch…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- you are a vendor what do you give away at Christmas. Please don t make me post the Grinch…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well our company only gives customers calendars but my department just had a large load of shirts come in so we give those to our hardware customers.now my vendors i deal with have really cut back years ago on the gifts.ill get calendars or maybe a box of candy but not much else.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Pottz- you are a vendor what do you give away at Christmas. Please don t make me post the Grinch…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> well our company only gives customers calendars but my department just had a large load of shirts come in so we give those to our hardware customers.now my vendors i deal with have really cut back years ago on the gifts.ill get calendars or maybe a box of candy but not much else.
> 
> - pottz


That is a relief! I was afraid I'd see a *GRINCH* ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- you are a vendor what do you give away at Christmas. Please don t make me post the Grinch…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> well our company only gives customers calendars but my department just had a large load of shirts come in so we give those to our hardware customers.now my vendors i deal with have really cut back years ago on the gifts.ill get calendars or maybe a box of candy but not much else.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> That is a relief! I was afraid I d see a *GRINCH* ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


whats wrong with the grinch,remember his heart enlarged in the end and he found love! so i think their is hope for me too-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> whats wrong with the grinch,remember his heart enlarged in the end and he found love! so i think their is hope for me too-lol.
> 
> - pottz


His norm is to steal Christmas. That one instance cannot be trusted ;-(


----------



## pottz

> whats wrong with the grinch,remember his heart enlarged in the end and he found love! so i think their is hope for me too-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> His norm is to steal Christmas. That one instance cannot be trusted ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


well i can say i dont wanna steal christmas i just wanna get it over with-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I don t see any tiramisu. Not even a slice of carrot cake. What gives?
> 
> - Rich
> 
> LoL, I thought the same when I read that, but *didn t want to say anything
> *
> - DevinT
> 
> You re too nice of a person to stoop to that level. * Leave the dirty work to me.
> *
> 
> - Rich


*Rich* I've known you for years. The trait that I like about you the most is that you address things in a logical, sequential, and exact when it comes to an issue.* I don't see you doing any dirty work *I look at you as just being Rich.

*Devin-*- "you didn't want to ask" was this on the spelling or did you have a comment on my project? At the Garage if you post something here, then it is open for a response post.

I do know the difference when to capitalize God…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> whats wrong with the grinch,remember his heart enlarged in the end and he found love! so i think their is hope for me too-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> His norm is to steal Christmas. That one instance cannot be trusted ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> well i can say i dont wanna steal christmas i just wanna get it over with-lol.
> 
> - pottz


That makes the next one that much closer ;-))))))))))


----------



## RichT

> I do know the difference when to capitalize God…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Of course we always capitalize God. We capitalize He when we're referring to Him. And let's not forget His Son.

This isn't about religion, it's about correct style and respect for tradition and our language.

America is at a precipice. It breaks my heart to see the disregard for tradition today. We are the greatest country on the face of the earth, and in all of history. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx to Ron who gave encouragement in buying the laser, and the support he gave me in getting it set up. Many hours working on the "vectors" the lines that the laser follows… tonight I ran a test cut DW is happy.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I do know the difference when to capitalize God…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> Of course we always capitalize God. We capitalize He when we re referring to Him. And let s not forget His Son.
> 
> This isn t about religion, it s about correct style and respect for tradition and our language.
> 
> - Rich


*
Thank you so much for this post. _*

*rich or Rich*


----------



## pottz

FOR THOSE THAT KNOW WHEN TO CAPITALIZE "GOD"


----------



## RichT

> FOR THOSE THAT KNOW WHEN TO CAPITALIZE "GOD"
> 
> - pottz


Here's another example of disregard for grammar and style.

It's "For those *who* know…"

But hey, lar, don't quit now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

To, two, and too are probably more interesting ;-) About equal to there, their, and they're ;-))


----------



## pottz

hey duckie you wanna play ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> FOR THOSE THAT KNOW WHEN TO CAPITALIZE "GOD"
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Here s another example of disregard for grammar and style.*
> 
> - Rich


Rich if I were a betting man, then I think that God would overlook the grammar and be pleased that Pottz had God capitalized.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thx to Ron who gave encouragement in buying the laser, and the support he gave me in getting it set up. Many hours working on the "vectors" the lines that the laser follows… tonight I ran a test cut DW is happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Glad you are a happy camper! What is the material?


----------



## RichT

> To, two, and too are probably more interesting ;-) About equal to there, their, and they re ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Only if you use them correctly-otherwise they're just words.


----------



## RichT

> hey duckie you wanna play ?
> 
> - pottz


He'd be a fool to take me on.


----------



## RichT

> FOR THOSE THAT KNOW WHEN TO CAPITALIZE "GOD"
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Here s another example of disregard for grammar and style.*
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Rich if I were a betting man, then I think that God would overlook the grammar and be pleased that Pottz had God capitalized.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


LMAO, DW. He cheated. He capitalized everything.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> To, two, and too are probably more interesting ;-) About equal to there, their, and they re ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Only if you use them correctly-otherwise they re just words.
> 
> - Rich


That is the interesting part. How often are they correct? Two shoes are too tight to fit their feet so they're on their way to the garbage can over there. ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey duckie you wanna play ?
> 
> - pottz


Did you forget- you 2- who will be Santa and who is going to pull the sleigh?


----------



## RichT

OK, here's a fun one. The Oxford comma.

What's everyone's take on that one? Personally, I eschew them.

I also eschew mastication. But that's just me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> FOR THOSE THAT KNOW WHEN TO CAPITALIZE "GOD"
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Here s another example of disregard for grammar and style.*
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Rich if I were a betting man, then I think that God would overlook the grammar and be pleased that Pottz had God capitalized.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> LMAO, DW. He cheated. He capitalized everything.
> 
> - Rich


LMAO


----------



## pottz

dang, looks like rich is too smart for me ?


----------



## pottz

> hey duckie you wanna play ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did you forget- you 2- who will be Santa and who is going to pull the sleigh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well since a duck can fly i think it's a given ?


----------



## RichT

> dang, looks like rich is too smart for me ?
> 
> - pottz


You'd be a fool to doubt that, lar.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey duckie you wanna play ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did you forget- you 2- who will be Santa and who is going to pull the sleigh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


St. Nicholas is Santa and Rudolph will lead the reindeer the same as always, won't they?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> dang, looks like rich is too smart for me ?
> 
> - pottz


Captain- never give in, especially since you spelled God correctly. So much for the Duck who didn't come in to assist Pottz.

Goodnight guys…


----------



## pottz

> hey duckie you wanna play ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did you forget- you 2- who will be Santa and who is going to pull the sleigh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> St. Nicholas is Santa and Rudolph will lead the reindeer the same as always, won t they?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i hope so bob i sure dont wanna see a fat duck trying too pull a sleigh !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey duckie you wanna play ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did you forget- you 2- who will be Santa and who is going to pull the sleigh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> St. Nicholas is Santa and Rudolph will lead the reindeer the same as always, won t they?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Not so fast Top Max- Yes to what you are saying but at the Garage a week ago we had DS' sleigh and I thought that Pottz was the puller and Duck was in the sleigh. and they would feed the orphans. Then it turned into a puzzle and vino delivery…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> OK, here s a fun one. The Oxford comma.
> 
> What s everyone s take on that one? Personally, I eschew them.
> 
> I also eschew mastication. But that s just me.
> 
> - Rich


The Oxford comma requires one too many IMO ;-))


----------



## pottz

> hey duckie you wanna play ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did you forget- you 2- who will be Santa and who is going to pull the sleigh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> St. Nicholas is Santa and Rudolph will lead the reindeer the same as always, won t they?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Not so fast Top Max- Yes to what you are saying but at the Garage a week ago we had DS sleigh and I thought that Pottz was the puller and Duck was in the sleigh. and they would feed the orphans. Then it turned into a puzzle and vino delivery…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


i dont know dw it got kinda convoluted,the duck had me as a hippo or something.it got too weird.but hey were talkin the duck.speakin of the duck,i called him out,and he was online,he chickened out i guess ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

SPOOKY IF THIS IS TOO DEEP FOR THE DUCK!



> hey duckie you wanna play ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did you forget- you 2- who will be Santa and who is going to pull the sleigh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> St. Nicholas is Santa and Rudolph will lead the reindeer the same as always, won t they?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Not so fast Top Max- Yes to what you are saying but at the Garage a week ago we had DS sleigh and I thought that Pottz was the puller and Duck was in the sleigh. and they would feed the orphans. Then it turned into a puzzle and vino delivery…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> i dont know dw it got kinda convoluted,the duck had me as a hippo or something.it got too weird.but hey were talkin the duck.speakin of the duck,i called him out,and he was online,he chickened out i guess ?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> hey duckie you wanna play ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did you forget- you 2- who will be Santa and who is going to pull the sleigh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> St. Nicholas is Santa and Rudolph will lead the reindeer the same as always, won t they?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Not so fast Top Max- Yes to what you are saying but at the Garage a week ago we had DS sleigh and I thought that Pottz was the puller and Duck was in the sleigh. and they would feed the orphans. Then it turned into a puzzle and vino delivery…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Oh, yeah, I fer got about that sleigh ;-(


----------



## RichT

It can be useful at times.


----------



## pottz

> SPOOKY IF THIS IS TOO DEEP FOR THE DUCK!
> 
> hey duckie you wanna play ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Did you forget- you 2- who will be Santa and who is going to pull the sleigh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> St. Nicholas is Santa and Rudolph will lead the reindeer the same as always, won t they?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Not so fast Top Max- Yes to what you are saying but at the Garage a week ago we had DS sleigh and I thought that Pottz was the puller and Duck was in the sleigh. and they would feed the orphans. Then it turned into a puzzle and vino delivery…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> i dont know dw it got kinda convoluted,the duck had me as a hippo or something.it got too weird.but hey were talkin the duck.speakin of the duck,i called him out,and he was online,he chickened out i guess ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


oh bob nothing is too deep or weird for the duck !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It can be useful at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Good point ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> hey duckie you wanna play ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> He d be a fool to take me on.
> 
> - Rich


Seems like I feel a fool, so I'll kindly refrain!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Recently I discovered that I have been putting the chip breaker on the wrong side of the blade.

Watching Paul Sellers it was like a Urika moment.

Morning all,

Grammar lesson last night so exciting. Guess I take grammar for granite. 

Spectacular day here, house wide open. Just about 70 degrees going up to mid 80's.


----------



## bandit571

30 clear and sunny degrees outside…wind has died down to single digits, sun is burning off that white coating on everything…from a very heavy frost.

Wanted to ask last night, during the Grammar School session…how the "Professor" is getting along with Maryanne? 
Did he leave her back at Gilligan's Island?

Sometimes, the view from the top of the Ivory Tower gets obstructed by looking down one's nose….YMMV.

Lost count of how many planes I have bought, and rehabbed….to find the chipbreaker trying to do the iron's job, because a previous owner had it on the wrong side of the iron, covering up the bevel….got to the point that was one of the first things I looked at when I picked a plane off a sale table…...have also seen where the depth adjustot wheel was NOT engaged with the yoke…or..on bass-ackwards.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Gunny* Any idea about why an early 2000s Toyota Minivan pulling a trailer would turn off the trailer lights when the headlights are turned on? Everything is normal with the headlights off. I have seen situations in electrical controls where installing low resistance and electronic item caused the older part of the circuit to fail to respond to the "modern" innovations. It was a total failure, not like this.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Check your ground from the trailer to the vehicle. High resistance to ground gets worse as the load increases.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Nice clear warm morning, high today 69. Nice day.

Sorry if my ,,,, and ….. are not grammar correct but at my age just getting the message across is the goal. The typewriter was the start of the demise of Cursive and furthered with computers, printing etc Now grammar is being eroded by texting, and such. Progress?

The hand has an infection, swollen, red. Bit sore today. Bandaged. Pills. No shop time if it requires much from the left hand. Will get better. Dog bites, niips, scrapes and such are a leading cause of infection say the Dr.

Have a great Sunday and more.


----------



## corelz125

Petey what plane was it and how did you have it set up?

I'm from NY we got our own gramma here. Talking about capitals and commas fuhguddaboutit.


----------



## corelz125

They don't even teach cursive writing any more. My daughter wants to learn how to write in cursive. Bought her a couple of books to practice and learn.


----------



## pottz

> hey duckie you wanna play ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> He d be a fool to take me on.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Seems like I feel a fool, so I ll kindly refrain!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


your nobodies fool my friend.


----------



## pottz

cool morning at 43 with the first frost of season.sunny so should warm up to around 70.gotta finish up the bowls today,only one left.shops a little cold though,no heat.


----------



## 987Ron

If you enjoy competition in sports watch the F1 race today, only the last lap is important. Great full out driving by two of the greatest. The best driver won. Made my day.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Gunny* Any idea about why an early 2000s Toyota Minivan pulling a trailer would turn off the trailer lights when the headlights are turned on? Everything is normal with the headlights off. I have seen situations in electrical controls where installing low resistance and electronic item caused the older part of the circuit to fail to respond to the "modern" innovations. It was a total failure, not like this.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Check your ground from the trailer to the vehicle. High resistance to ground gets worse as the load increases.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Thanks, I'll tell them to double-check it. Trailer lights work with the running lights on. All the trailer lights go off when the headlights are turned on. That increased load should not affect the trailer, should it?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Wanted to ask last night, during the Grammar School session…how the "Professor" is getting along with Maryanne?
> Did he leave her back at Gilligan s Island?*
> 
> - bandit571


*+1*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> They don t even teach cursive writing any more. My daughter wants to learn how to write in cursive. Bought her a couple of books to practice and learn.
> 
> - corelz125


Students submit their work from a laptop or cell phone.

*How To Write in Cursive // Lesson 1 // A complete Course // FREE Worksheets*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> They don t even teach cursive writing any more. My daughter wants to learn how to write in cursive. Bought her a couple of books to practice and learn.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Students submit their work from a laptop or cell phone.
> 
> *How To Write in Cursive // Lesson 1 // A complete Course // FREE Worksheets*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Those lessons are probably good physical therapy for medication side effects!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz,

It was a #4. The blade stuck out so far I could not get things right. Then I discovered the right way. (for the chip breaker). "putz" mental mistake. won't make that again.

Next up I get out the dove tail jig. The big honking PC 24" omni jig. (74 lbs) Forgot everything I know. (how?) A few mistakes but back on it.

I print everything except my signature. It's a beautiful score card when I hand it in.


----------



## bandit571

Work with "Crayons" is done….waiting on varnish to dry…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> hey duckie you wanna play ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> He d be a fool to take me on.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> Seems like I feel a fool, so I ll kindly refrain!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> your nobodies fool my friend.
> 
> - pottz


I wasn't infering *I was* the fool, *pottzy*... must be the lack of the *Oxford comma*! Let me reword it…

*Seems like, I feel a fool , so I'll ….*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have been wondering about signatures when cursive is ancient history. Digit signatures will be easily hacked, eh?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I wasn t infering *I was* the fool, *pottzy*... must be the lack of the *Oxford comma*! Let me reword it…
> 
> *Seems like, I feel a fool , so I ll ….*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Grammar and punctuation are critical when you can't sense expressions and body language ;-)


----------



## RichT

> Grammar and punctuation are critical when you can t sense expressions and body language ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Indubitably.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rich are you back with us this Sunday? You were on fire yesterday…


----------



## pottz

> Rich are you back with us this Sunday? You were on fire yesterday…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats why it's good to keep a fire extinguisher handy ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Almost ready for Christmas- just have to tweak some "vectors"










Darn it Duck it is those FERNS… on my cutting… then I thought of what you said to me "no FERNS in Hungary.

Ferns of the Lower Jurassic from the Mecsek Mountains (Hungary): taxonomy and palaeoecology

https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s12542-018-0430-8

and you cheated me out of a "prize puzzle"- you said that there are no FERNS in Hungary!!!!! or were you referring to Aunt FERN?


----------



## RichT

> Rich are you back with us this Sunday? You were on fire yesterday…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm always on the lookout for ways to entertain myself.


----------



## RichT

> thats why it s good to keep a fire extinguisher handy ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Careful, lar. No bickering, remember? I sense a negative connotation in that remark.


----------



## RichT

I was thinking…. If Gunny took up meditation, he could possibly have one of those autobody experiences we read about.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

More Grammar tonight- Rich posted a word a few posts back. When I do not know a word I look it up… here is the word:

*indubitable*... in· du· bi· ta· ble | \ (ˌ)in-ˈdü-bə-tə-bəl , -ˈdyü- \
Definition of indubitable
: too evident to be doubted: UNQUESTIONABLE

Click on the link to hear it pronounced…
https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/indubitable

Rich I like this one and will play with it especially in the classroom. The word that I use and no one as of yet has got it, with the Jr. and Sr. is *"vociferous"*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> More Grammar tonight- Rich posted a word a few posts back. When I do not know a word I look it up… here is the word:
> 
> *indubitable*... in· du· bi· ta· ble | (ˌ)in-ˈdü-bə-tə-bəl , -ˈdyü- \nDefinition of indubitable
> : too evident to be doubted: UNQUESTIONABLE
> 
> Click on the link to hear it pronounced…
> https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/indubitable
> 
> Rich I like this one and will play with it especially in the classroom. The word that I use and no one as of yet has got it, with the Jr. and Sr. is *"vociferous"*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Do the students have the metacognitive ability to recognize deficiencies in their own knowledge if they don't know that word?


----------



## corelz125

You got that #4 to work that way? You had the chip breaker with the curved side against the iron?


----------



## RichT

> Rich I like this one and will play with it especially in the classroom. The word that I use and no one as of yet has got it, with the Jr. and Sr. is *"vociferous"*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


A coworker many years ago was complaining that the English language was too complicated. He was very serious and angry about why there were so many big words when there are small words that mean the same thing.

I waited for him to finish, paused for a moment and said… indubitably.

He didn't get it.


----------



## 987Ron

Dw *"vociferous"* might also be used to describe some of the post here but some are more *"obstreperous"*.

Personally I like words like *"rowdy*".

'


----------



## pottz

> thats why it s good to keep a fire extinguisher handy ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Careful, lar. No bickering, remember? I sense a negative connotation in that remark.
> 
> - Rich


no bickering my friend just a word about safety in the shop !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *indubitable*... in· du· bi· ta· ble | (ˌ)in-ˈdü-bə-tə-bəl , -ˈdyü- \nDefinition of indubitable
> : too evident to be doubted: UNQUESTIONABLE
> - Desert Woodworker


I *doubt* that… if you spell it as *in-Dubi-table*, to me that sound like a kitchen table from Ireland… and you can herd your *Oxford*(,) over the *bovine crossing*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

A teenage boy had just passed his driving test and asked his dad if he could borrow his car…

His dad said, "You bring your school reports up from a C to a B average, study your Bible a little, and get your hair cut. Then we'll see if you can use the car"...

The boy thought about that for a moment, decided he'd settle for the offer, and they agreed on it…

After about six weeks his dad said, "Son, you've brought your grades up and I've observed that you have been studyign your Bible, but I'm disappointed you haven't had your hair cut"...

The boy said, "You know, Dad, I've been thinking about that, and I've noticed in my studies of the Bible that, 

Samson had long hair 
John the Baptist had long hair 
Moses had long hair, and,
there's even strong evidence that Jesus had long hair"...

His dad said, "Did you also notice they all walked everywhere they went"...?

Now you know why I don't follow the bible and drive everywhere.


----------



## pottz

> *indubitable*... in· du· bi· ta· ble | (ˌ)in-ˈdü-bə-tə-bəl , -ˈdyü-
> Definition of indubitable
> : too evident to be doubted: UNQUESTIONABLE
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> I *doubt* that… if you spell it as *in-Dubi-table*, to me that sound like a kitchen table from Ireland… and you can herd your *Oxford*(,) over the *bovine crossing*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


duckie !!!!! i think too many are overly concerned about grammer.were wood workers not literates ? hell im barely edumacated bit i can spell wud !


----------



## pottz

> A teenage boy had just passed his driving test and asked his dad if he could borrow his car…
> 
> His dad said, "You bring your school reports up from a C to a B average, study your Bible a little, and get your hair cut. Then we ll see if you can use the car"...
> 
> The boy thought about that for a moment, decided he d settle for the offer, and they agreed on it…
> 
> After about six weeks his dad said, "Son, you ve brought your grades up and I ve observed that you have been studyign your Bible, but I m disappointed you haven t had your hair cut"...
> 
> The boy said, "You know, Dad, I ve been thinking about that, and I ve noticed in my studies of the Bible that,
> 
> Samson had long hair
> John the Baptist had long hair
> Moses had long hair, and,
> there s even strong evidence that Jesus had long hair"...
> 
> His dad said, "Did you also notice they all walked everywhere they went"...?
> 
> Now you know why I don t follow the bible and drive everywhere.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


AMEN brother duck !!!!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I was thinking…. If Gunny took up meditation, he could possibly have one of those autobody experiences we read about.
> 
> - Rich


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> After about six weeks his dad said, "Son, you ve brought your grades up and I ve observed that you have been studyign your Bible, but I m disappointed you haven t had your hair cut"...
> 
> The boy said, "You know, Dad, I ve been thinking about that, and I ve noticed in my studies of the Bible that,
> 
> Samson had long hair
> John the Baptist had long hair
> Moses had long hair, and,
> there s even strong evidence that Jesus had long hair"...
> 
> His dad said, "Did you also notice they all walked everywhere they went"...?
> 
> Now you know why I don t follow the bible and drive everywhere.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz: Nice bowls on the projects. Good looking.

Off to Augusta early tomorrow am. Hand is sore and bandaged so one handed driving. Can do that.

Have a great Monday and week.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz: Nice bowls on the projects. Good looking.
> 
> Off to Augusta early tomorrow am. Hand is sore and bandaged so one handed driving. Can do that.
> 
> Have a great Monday and week.
> 
> - 987Ron


thank you my friend,i hope that hand gets better soon.at 61 im starting to understand what you older guys deal with everyday.who the hell said these were the golden years ?


----------



## RichT

.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... duckie !!!!! i think too many are overly concerned about grammer.were wood workers not literates ? hell im barely edumacated bit i can spell wud !
> 
> - pottz


You may be *edumacated* but the puzzle is due to your (*Yankee*) infatuation with *gram. er*... no mistakes if you gave away that bloody *imperial oz.* and converticated to *gram*!


----------



## pottz

> ... duckie !!!!! i think too many are overly concerned about grammer.were wood workers not literates ? hell im barely edumacated bit i can spell wud !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You may be *edumacated* but the puzzle is due to your (*Yankee*) infatuation with *gram. er*... no mistakes if you gave away that bloody *imperial oz.* and converticated to *gram*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


lmao,duckie i dont know if i could make it here without you with me my friend.just so this isn't all mushy,may "GOD" bless you my friend-lol. that should piss someone off im sure-lol.


----------



## RichT

OK, enough of this nonsense about grammar. Let's get down to brass tacks. Wood Girl has a new outfit-and a new video.

Let's watch.


----------



## pottz

well i gotta say she's well coreographed but looks great doing it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> OK, enough of this nonsense about grammar. Let s get down to brass tacks….
> - Rich


Hell *Boys* and *Girls*, if I can make mockery of *Address of Studs*,









I could go to town on a *bra's tacks*... (using a *duck's "dangling" comma*)!


> well i gotta say she s well coreographed but looks great doing it.
> 
> - pottz


Damn *pottzy* you're baclk on *grammar* again… I can't find a dictionary that translates *endowed* to *coreographed*...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A coworker many years ago was complaining that the English language was too complicated. He was very serious and angry about why there were so many big words when there are small words that mean the same thing.
> 
> I waited for him to finish, paused for a moment and said… indubitably.
> 
> He didn't get it.


A friend who was a journalist used to talk over everyone's heads ;-)) He had an endless supply of big words. I used to ask him what they meant. I never heard anyone else ask ;-) Not sure if they didn't want to admit they didn't know or didn't care about what he was saying. Pre-Topamax writings I would write for comprehension. The average reader is 8th-grade level. It is falling ;-(( Topamax's side effects destroyed my vocabulary. it took 3.5 years to recover my ability to type coherently!

He said he knew when he did a good job covering a meeting. After the report was published both sides called to complain if he did a good job ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Gunny & Tony* I'm not troubleshooting that trailer's lights that go off when the headlights go on. Just advising long distance ;-) My experience has been most 12 volt issues are grounds too. I asked again about the running lights working and they all go out when the headlights are turned. The answer was don't remember for sure. The odds are it's gonna be the ground.


----------



## 987Ron

up and about, coffee done, dogs fed and out. Soon off to Augusta. Wish there was a woodworking store there. I wait while the wife sees her Retina Dr. Shot in her eyeball for macular degeneration. Takes awhile. Be home by nnon if Dr. on time.

Morning Petey up yet.

later


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all

This is a good one. " I was thinking…. If Gunny took up meditation, he could possibly have one of those autobody experiences we read about."

Indubitably - wasn't that Slip Mahoney's catch phase?

Corelz Yes I got one #4 to work that way, the other the blade stuck out so far I could not adjust it properly.

Hey Ron, yep about 4:15, took me this long to get to your post.

Dropping my truck off for repairs this AM. Got to figure how to live with one car.

Took the puppy out. She did #1, then ran inside for #2. (wife trying to sleep) I'm yelling no! Then I trap a giant cockroach in the kitchen, screaming like a 10 yr old, as I kill the beast. Wife goes back to sleep.

Have a good one


----------



## pottz

> Morn all
> 
> This is a good one. " I was thinking…. If Gunny took up meditation, he could possibly have one of those autobody experiences we read about."
> 
> Indubitably - wasn t that Slip Mahoney s catch phase?
> 
> Corelz Yes I got one #4 to work that way, the other the blade stuck out so far I could not adjust it properly.
> 
> Hey Ron, yep about 4:15, took me this long to get to your post.
> 
> Dropping my truck off for repairs this AM. Got to figure how to live with one car.
> 
> Took the puppy out. She did #1, then ran inside for #2. (wife trying to sleep) I m yelling no! Then I trap a giant cockroach in the kitchen, screaming like a 10 yr old, as I kill the beast. Wife goes back to sleep.
> 
> Have a good one
> 
> - Peteybadboy


nice start to the day petey hope it gets better.


----------



## bandit571

Monday…leave it at that…had one bad start to the day already….was sleeping along on the bed last night, nice and comfy…..next thing I know, I am laying face down on the floor..woke up by the 2' drop, then trying to stand back up, while "Uncle Charles" depend to try and help with a series of cramps in the legs…...had landed face first, elbows and knees…must have been one WILD dream….it even woke up the Boss….all at 0300 in the morning…

I think I'll just stay out of the shop, today…..


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> thank you my friend,i hope that hand gets better soon.at 61 im starting to understand what you older guys deal with everyday.who the hell said these were the golden years ?
> 
> - pottz


only thing golden is your pee and thats if your lucky :<))))))))))))


----------



## 987Ron

> Morn all
> 
> Took the puppy out. She did #1, then ran inside for #2. (wife trying to sleep) I m yelling no! *Then I trap a giant cockroach in the kitchen, *screaming like a 10 yr old, as I kill the beast. Wife goes back to sleep.
> 
> Have a good one
> 
> - Peteybadboy


The name we often heard for the giant cockroach when we lived in Tampa was the "Palmetto Bug" sound better than saying you had a cockroach in your house. Also heard it called "Roaches on Steroids" But the weather is good.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morn all
> 
> Took the puppy out. She did #1, then ran inside for #2. (wife trying to sleep) I m yelling no! *Then I trap a giant cockroach in the kitchen, *screaming like a 10 yr old, as I kill the beast. Wife goes back to sleep.
> 
> Have a good one
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> The name we often heard for the giant cockroach when we lived in Tampa was the "Palmetto Bug" sound better than saying you had a cockroach in your house. Also heard it called "Roaches on Steroids" But the weather is good.
> 
> - 987Ron


How big do they get?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> .
> 
> - Rich


" . " Oxford period?


----------



## 987Ron

> Morn all
> 
> Took the puppy out. She did #1, then ran inside for #2. (wife trying to sleep) I m yelling no! *Then I trap a giant cockroach in the kitchen, *screaming like a 10 yr old, as I kill the beast. Wife goes back to sleep.
> 
> How big do they get?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


3 inches ? When all the women in the house are screaming it would seem to be much larger. In addition they can fly. When my Mom (a fastidious housekeeper) was visiting us in Tampa one flew into the house from the patio and proceeded to walk across the ceiling. Mom was not happy.


----------



## RichT

> .
> 
> - Rich
> 
> " . " Oxford period?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Good one, DW. I like it.


----------



## corelz125

Getting up to the 60th floor by 7 am has a nice view some days.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa a "palmetto bug" gets to about 2" and they are fast! Ron I have not seen one fly down here.

Corelz - sun rise in NYC was often awesome. You see a bunch on the 6:03 out of Katonah

Christmas in NYC is something I miss.

Bandit must have been a wicked dream.

Skin doc tomorrow (lota sun here) then maybe pick up a new sander, and back at the dove tails.

Miricle on 34th st tonight. Maureen O'Hara…nice.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> .
> 
> - Rich
> 
> " . " Oxford period?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*ii*.... (I stop too).


----------



## corelz125

Petey recognize that little round building in the front of the pic?


----------



## corelz125

This is a story of a man who worked at the post office. His job was to process all mail items that had illegible addresses.

One day a letter came to his desk, addressed, in shaky handwriting, to God. He thought, "I better open this one and see what it's all about."

So he opened it and it read: "Dear God, I am an 83-year-old widow living on a very small pension. Yesterday someone stole my purse. It had a hundred dollars in it which was all the money I had until my next pension check."

"Next Sunday is Easter, and I had invited two of my friends over for dinner. Without that money, I have nothing to buy food with." "I have no family to turn to, and you are my only hope. Can you please help me?"

The postal worker was touched, and went around showing the letter to all the others.

Each of them dug into his wallet and came up with a few dollars. By the time he made the rounds, he had collected 96 dollars, which they put into an envelope and sent over to her.

The rest of the day, all the workers felt a warm glow thinking of the nice thing they had done.

Easter came and went, and a few days later came another letter from the old lady to God.

All the workers gathered around while the letter was opened. It read: "Dear God, How can I ever thank you enough for what you did for me?"

"Because of your generosity, I was able to fix a lovely dinner for my friends. We had a very nice day, and I told my friends of your wonderful gift. "

"By the way, there was 4 dollars missing. It was no doubt those thieving bastards at the post office."


----------



## corelz125

An old man suddenly arrived in a burst of flames, looking confused and lost. The Devil looked at his paperwork, and frowned. He was unable to find this old man's data file.

"This can't be right," the old man grumbled, looking at the Devil, "I've been a good man my whole life."

The Devil nodded apologetically, most people said this when they arrived at Hell. "Why don't you start with how you died and we'll figure it out." He said

The old man sighed and said:

"Well, I was out with minding my grandchildren, enjoying a fun day out. I don't get the grandchildren often because my eyesight is starting to fade. But we were having the most wonderful time..

And that's when everything went crazy!

Out of nowhere, I spotted the largest most grotesque mouse I've ever seen moving towards us. It was absolutely enormous!

And that's when it moved. Straight towards the grandchildren first, limbs outstretched. You don't know where mice have been, what if it had've bitten one of them? Can you imagine if they got rabies on my watch?"

"So what did you do?" The Devil whispered, entranced by the story. He was munching on a box of popcorn.

The old man continued,

"You don't get how big this mouse was! Radiation it must've been. Too many phones these days, that's what causes it.

I did the only think I could!

I grabbed my walking stick and I cracked it over the head. Now my eye sight isn't that good anymore, but I whacked it good!

The kids started screaming at this point. You know how they get when you have to kill an animal.

But I needed to keep going. You see with mice, you need to see their guts to know they're dead. Otherwise they'll be back with others."

"So you killed it?" The Devil asked. Some of his demigods had come to listen to the story.

The old man nodded,

"By golly I did! Guts and all were splattered for all to see. The kids had lost their mind at this point. Tears everywhere. A crowd had gathered as well, all screaming at the sight.

It was at this point though, that the exertion caught up with me. I felt my heart give way. I must have suffered a heart attack. Next thing I know, I'm here."

"Well," the Devil said, concerned, "This doesn't seem to add up. Let me just give Heaven a call and we'll try and see what's going on here.

The Devil pulled up a phone from thin air and dialled a number.

"Hey Jesus bro," the Devil said, "I think I've got one of yours here. His story checks out. Must have been a mix up."

The Devil nodded as a voice on the phone spoke back to him. He gave the old man a silent celebratory thumbs up as the voice continued.

The Devil covered the phone speaker with his hand, turned to the old man and said,

"You're all good, they just want to know where you were when you died."

The old man nodded,

"Oh that's easy, I was at Disneyland."


----------



## pottz

LOL good ones bud.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> LOL good ones bud.
> 
> - pottz


*Pottz-*

Joke 2- Too grotesque for me - I stopped reading.

Joke 1- Pottz take note he spelled God correctly.

I must commend him on his refrain for not posting the "naughties"... Some religious people say "I have gone to the mountain"...


----------



## pottz

> LOL good ones bud.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Pottz-*
> 
> Joke 2- Too grotesque for me - I stopped reading.
> 
> Joke 1- Pottz take note he spelled God correctly.
> 
> I must commend him on his refrain for not posting the "naughties"... Some religious people say "I have gone to the mountain"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


yeah ill have to commend him for the effort i guess.i know, ill send him a fruit cake for the holidays,im sure he would appreciate that.i mean who doesn't love a fruit cake?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> .i mean who doesn t love a fruit cake?
> 
> - pottz


That is one of several names I refer to my ex wife as. Along with adulteress, liar, cheater, and several other choice words.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morn all
> 
> Took the puppy out. She did #1, then ran inside for #2. (wife trying to sleep) I m yelling no! *Then I trap a giant cockroach in the kitchen, *screaming like a 10 yr old, as I kill the beast. Wife goes back to sleep.
> 
> How big do they get?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> 3 inches ? When all the women in the house are screaming it would seem to be much larger. In addition they can fly. When my Mom (a fastidious housekeeper) was visiting us in Tampa one flew into the house from the patio and proceeded to walk across the ceiling. Mom was not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


WoW! Good thing it is too wet and cold for them to grow that big here ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Getting up to the 60th floor by 7 am has a nice view some days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


Empire State building?

BTW, good jokes ;-)


----------



## corelz125

Yea that's the Empire State Building


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good guess from 2800 miles away, eh? )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Local police blotter said there were half a dozen cars stolen in this chity on Friday. One was an elderly lady whose apartment was burglarized and her car stolen. Crimewave records being set ;-(( A couple of years ago there would occasionally be a stolen vehicle and rarely a shooting.

 Boeing and its suppliers fall short on safety oversight, Senate whistleblower report says

Looks like Airbus has a good advantage over Boeing. Myopic Financial Policy practiced by Boeing's financial leadership is Airbus' biggest advantage, eh? The article says the FAA is no longer the world's safety standard.

A couple of days ago ABC's 20/20 reported on the Alex Baldwin shooting. There was another movie set fatality 7 years ago on a railroad bridge. That director was the first sentenced to 10 years in prison for ignoring safety causing a fatality. Google did not find any chity officials sentenced to prison for fatalities accommodating code violations.

An egregious example of code violation risks was children getting electrical shocks in the bathtub in an old house on the west side of Auburn 35 years ago. An illegal plastic plumbing repair in metal piping was the bottom line. The voltage I measured was slightly over 60 volts in the bathtub. 45 volts can be fatal. Code and safety standard violations can have serious consequences. Those children were very lucky. Our triggering event will most likely be a wildfire or a large earthquake. Emergency preparedness presentations say only 14% make significant preparations and we are advised to be without any services for at least 2 weeks. The 14% willing to provide safety for their family will not be involved in politics. I was active in the district's Ds for 6 years. I only found one D legislator who was concerned about nasty Backus policies accommodating propane, fire, and structural code violations. The local district would not support a rule requiring support for safety standards to receive an endorsement. Mayor Backus and the council's narcissism and groupthink are the epitome of the Dunning-Kruger Effect. Hopefully, proper documentation will achieve prosecution and they will be the first chity officials sentenced to in prison for ignoring safety causing a fatality.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz is that MSG? I worked at one penn plaza for 15 years or so.

Skin Doc at 9am.

Then maybe pick up the sander the dawg bought me.


----------



## corelz125

Yea that's msg. Hard to see but 1 Penn is in the corner of the pic


----------



## 987Ron

morning all, a nice day ahead, 68 later clear skies. Off to Savannah. Daughter to knit lesson and me to Case Woodworks for a board or two. Stop by Habershams for some Christmas cheer..

I have a great excuse for poor grammar and spelling. Hard to type with one hand bound in bandage, swollen and sore. Well it gets me out of some Honey do things. Is getting better tied my own shoes this am.

Trying to do simple things with limited use of one hand made me think of all the people who are permanently handicapped that lives with it everyday yet still do great things. Crafts and art so much easier with no injuries or such. Just dressing oneself etc. Hats off to you, whoever you may be.

later.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Another electrical question for our resident expert; Can I run 120V only in a L14-30 plug/receptacle leaving only one of the hot lugs dead or would that be against code?


----------



## splintergroup

> Getting up to the 60th floor by 7 am has a nice view some days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Empire State building?
> 
> BTW, good jokes ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Looks like a shrine to Fauci 8^)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Another electrical question for our resident expert; Can I run 120V only in a L14-30 plug/receptacle leaving only one of the hot lugs dead or would that be against code?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Not sure. I do not remember the code saying anything about that. Not sure where to look. It does not exceed manufactures intended use. I suppose it is up to the local jurisdiction.

Nextdoor reported a safer neighborhood shooting at 1 AM about 2 miles west of here. 7 semiauto shotgun shots. The shot will not be dangerous more than about 100 yards. Significant safety improvement over 2 miles for handguns and 3.5 for rifle stray bullets, eh?

*Ron* Been there and done that with my left shoulder since April. It is definitely the pits ;-(( Glad you're getting a quicker recovery.

Our first avalanche disaster happened at Crystal Mountain Ski Area last Saturday. 6 were hiking in a backcountry area closed because of avalanche danger. They were hiking up to ski. They all had locator beacons. 5 survived ;-(( I always wonder why experienced mountaineers are buried in snow by avalanches?


----------



## pottz




----------



## sras

Howdy - must be time for my bi monthly check-in 

The switch died on my DeWalt 705 miter saw. Looks like I can find replacement switches online. Now I need to see if I can find one locally. I use that thing several times a day - no fun to be without it.

My other option is to buy a new one. I've had mine for about 25 years and has a few wear/age related issues. Noting critical. I'm guessing the new ones are not going to be as well made as my old one.

So I'll be working out how to get a running miter saw instead of finishing up projects.


----------



## RichT

> - pottz


That's just Volume 1.


----------



## 987Ron

My old tools are like old buddies, I know their faults and moods. New tools require to much compassion and understanding, tempermental even. They are like kids wanting attention to do what you want them to do.

Off to the Dr. for a follow up on the hand. Coming along.

later


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - pottz


LMAO


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Howdy - must be time for my bi monthly check-in
> 
> The switch died on my DeWalt 705 miter saw. Looks like I can find replacement switches online. Now I need to see if I can find one locally. I use that thing several times a day - no fun to be without it.
> 
> My other option is to buy a new one. I ve had mine for about 25 years and has a few wear/age related issues. Noting critical. I m guessing the new ones are not going to be as well made as my old one.
> 
> So I ll be working out how to get a running miter saw instead of finishing up projects.
> 
> - sras


Probably lucky to get 10 years out of a new one ;-((


----------



## sras

Found a switch kit at Spears on Airport way. Next up is install. Probably a half day set back all told.


----------



## bandit571

Stacked up, ready for the shelf..









Inside?









and the fancier one…









Made by Sargent, sold at Sears before 1948….when they changed the body style….figured they could use something better than an old cardboard box…


----------



## 987Ron

Back from the Dr. Hand is doing good, smaller bandage. Spent more time with the Dr. talking about his new Laguna bandsaw. The bandsaw is for his shop not his med. office. Did not want of any confusion on the location and use of the saw. hahahaha He is fairly new to woodworking so we spend more time on tools and woodworking than medical issues.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sras, My 705 has been with me what 30 years. Please fix it, so I can ask you how when I need to.










The two dawgs saw me fix the pavers out back saved a least 500 , probably 1000, so they figured I earned this sander. Had to drive to Naples to pick it up.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Sras, My 705 has been with me what 30 years. Please fix it, so I can ask you how when I need to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two dawgs saw me fix the pavers out back saved a least 500 , probably 1000, so they figured I earned this sander. Had to drive to Naples to pick it up.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*DW* would be proud to see you have been baptised Fe*$*tool!


----------



## corelz125

A wealthy lawyer was riding in his limousine once and looking outside from his car's windows. Suddenly, he saw two men along the roadside, and upon close observation, he saw that they were busy eating grass.

The lawyer was very disturbed to see such a sight, and he ordered his driver to stop the car right away. As soon as the limousine stopped, he stepped out to investigate the matter.

"Why are you eating grass?" asked the wealthy lawyer to one of the two men.

The poor men were startled to see the lawyer and his limousine, and one of them replied to his question, "We don't have any money for food, so we have to eat grass."

The wealthy lawyer was moved by the poor men's desolate condition and wanted to help them however he could. So he looked at them with a smile on his face and said, "Well, then. You can come with me to my house, and I'll feed you."

Upon hearing the lawyer's offer, the poor men were relieved. However, one of them was busy processing his thoughts, and he said to the lawyer, "But sir, I have a wife and two children with me. They are over there, under that tree."

"Bring them along," replied the lawyer.

He then turned to the other poor man and said, "You can also come with us."

The other man was struggling with something as well and proceeded in a pitiful voice, "But sir, I also have a wife and SIX children with me!"

"Bring them all as well," said the wealthy lawyer.

So eventually, the two poor men entered the limousine with their families, which was a cumbersome task, even for a car as large as the limousine. The wealthy lawyer then asked his driver to get going.

On their way, one of the poor men was very impressed with the lawyer's act of kindness and wanted to thank him. So he turned to the lawyer and said, "Sir, you are too kind. Thank you for taking all of us with you."

"Glad to do it. You'll really love my place; the grass is almost a foot high!" replied the lawyer.


----------



## corelz125

Here's one for DW

Three handsome male dogs are walking down the street when they see a beautiful, enticing, female Poodle.

The three male dogs fall all over themselves in an effort to be the one to reach her first, but end up arriving in front of her at the same time.

The males are speechless before her beauty, slobbering on themselves and hoping for just a glance from her in return.

Aware of her charms and her obvious effect on the three suitors, she decides to be kind and tells them, "The first one who can use the words "liver" and "cheese" together in an imaginative, intelligent sentence can go out with me."

The sturdy, muscular black Lab speaks up quickly and says "I love liver and cheese."

"Oh, how childish," said the Poodle, "That shows no imagination or intelligence whatsoever."

She turned to the tall, shiny Golden Retriever and said: "How well can you do?"

"Ummm…I HATE liver and cheese," blurts the Golden Retriever.

"My, my," said the Poodle, "I guess it's hopeless. That's just as dumb as the Lab's sentence."

She then turns to the last of the three dogs and says, "How about you, little guy?"

The last of the three, tiny in stature but big in fame and finesse, is the Chihuahua.

He gives her a smile, a sly wink, turns to the Golden Retriever and the Lab and says, "Liver alone, cheese mine."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Back from the Dr. Hand is doing good, smaller bandage. Spent more time with the Dr. talking about his new Laguna bandsaw. The bandsaw is for his shop not his med. office. Did not want of any confusion on the location and use of the saw. hahahaha He is fairly new to woodworking so we spend more time on tools and woodworking than medical issues.
> 
> - 987Ron


Medicare should receive a small payment instead of a bill, eh? ;-) Glad he has a woodshop and not doing amputations ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Sras, My 705 has been with me what 30 years. Please fix it, so I can ask you how when I need to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two dawgs saw me fix the pavers out back saved a least 500 , probably 1000, so they figured I earned this sander. Had to drive to Naples to pick it up.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


damn petey you got some good dogs buddy.the beagle never gives me gifts like that.but she does give unconditional love ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Sras, My 705 has been with me what 30 years. Please fix it, so I can ask you how when I need to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two dawgs saw me fix the pavers out back saved a least 500 , probably 1000, so they figured I earned this sander. Had to drive to Naples to pick it up.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> *DW* would be proud to see you have been baptised Fe*$*tool!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i told you you could of had a sander just as good for half the price my friend.well youve got the duck in love with anyway ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Here s one for DW
> 
> Three handsome male dogs are walking down the street when they see a beautiful, enticing, female Poodle.
> 
> The three male dogs fall all over themselves in an effort to be the one to reach her first, but end up arriving in front of her at the same time.
> 
> The males are speechless before her beauty, slobbering on themselves and hoping for just a glance from her in return.
> 
> Aware of her charms and her obvious effect on the three suitors, she decides to be kind and tells them, "The first one who can use the words "liver" and "cheese" together in an imaginative, intelligent sentence can go out with me."
> 
> The sturdy, muscular black Lab speaks up quickly and says "I love liver and cheese."
> 
> "Oh, how childish," said the Poodle, "That shows no imagination or intelligence whatsoever."
> 
> She turned to the tall, shiny Golden Retriever and said: "How well can you do?"
> 
> "Ummm…I HATE liver and cheese," blurts the Golden Retriever.
> 
> "My, my," said the Poodle, "I guess it's hopeless. That's just as dumb as the Lab's sentence."
> 
> She then turns to the last of the three dogs and says, "How about you, little guy?"
> 
> The last of the three, tiny in stature but big in fame and finesse, is the Chihuahua.
> 
> He gives her a smile, a sly wink, turns to the Golden Retriever and the Lab and says, "Liver alone, cheese mine."
> 
> - corelz125












THATS FOR BOTH JOKES


----------



## 987Ron

Bandits boxes for his planes is a lot more appealing than those Festool systainers. Wood beats plastic for sure. Posted the boxes on the Project page. Nicely done Bandit.


----------



## pottz

im not putting down festool in anyway,i own a couple but if i can buy a tool thats half the price and is as good or better,ill put the money in my pocket.i dont have a fetish like the duck does.well maybe but that cant be discussed here ;-\


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Catching up (but let me post this first before I read the jokes)-

*Steve-* glad you're back. This is my 705 bought it 1n 1992 Fabolous tool…










*Ron-* try buttoning your pants and shirt with bad hands…

Dinner beak soon…


----------



## pottz

> Catching up (but let me post this first before I read the jokes)-
> 
> *Steve-* glad you re back. This is my 705 bought it 1n 1992 Fabolous tool…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ron-* try buttoning your pants and shirt with bad hands…
> 
> Dinner beak soon…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


got one myself,had to go look at the model number.not sure when i bought mine probably about 92 also,thats when i bought my house and started the 30 year remodel journey.it's still going-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

Ron- try buttoning your pants and shirt with bad hands…

Tying one's shoes is another big event of the day. Washing one's hair in the shower with a plastic bag over the hand is interesting as well.

Glad it is only a short term thing, there are some people that have to live with a lot worse.


----------



## pottz

i wanna take a moment and give a shout out to an LJ that i find great inspiration and comfort in.MAFE or MADS as some of us call him.check out some of his work and things he has a passion for,you wont regret it.check out his last which is not even close to his best,multi tool restoration.this is a guy id love to sit in his warm inviting shop with a good bottle of irish whiskey on a cold rainy day and just soak in his world and talk about whatever comes to mind.peace boys.

*ps*-the crap i talk about with you dudes is not what im really about,im much more a mafe fan ! just take a moment and explore his world.it might change yours ?


----------



## corelz125

I followed a few of his projects before. Spoke to him briefly to get in touch with a ex LJ.

Ron I broke my thumb a few years ago. I had to learn how to do things with on,y 4 fingers and no grip. Then when I split that finger open a few years later and had stitches in it. I knew what I was I For.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ron- try buttoning your pants and shirt with bad hands…
> 
> Tying one s shoes is another big event of the day. Washing one s hair in the shower with a plastic bag over the hand is interesting as well.
> 
> Glad it is only a short term thing, there are some people that have to live with a lot worse.
> 
> - 987Ron


*+1*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Here s one for DW*
> 
> Three handsome male dogs are walking down the street when they see a beautiful, enticing, female Poodle.
> 
> The three male dogs fall all over themselves in an effort to be the one to reach her first, but end up arriving in front of her at the same time.
> 
> The males are speechless before her beauty, slobbering on themselves and hoping for just a glance from her in return.
> 
> Aware of her charms and her obvious effect on the three suitors, she decides to be kind and tells them, "The first one who can use the words "liver" and "cheese" together in an imaginative, intelligent sentence can go out with me."
> 
> The sturdy, muscular black Lab speaks up quickly and says "I love liver and cheese."
> 
> "Oh, how childish," said the Poodle, "That shows no imagination or intelligence whatsoever."
> 
> She turned to the tall, shiny Golden Retriever and said: "How well can you do?"
> 
> "Ummm…I HATE liver and cheese," blurts the Golden Retriever.
> 
> "My, my," said the Poodle, "I guess it's hopeless. That's just as dumb as the Lab's sentence."
> 
> She then turns to the last of the three dogs and says, "How about you, little guy?"
> 
> The last of the three, tiny in stature but big in fame and finesse, is the Chihuahua.
> 
> He gives her a smile, a sly wink, turns to the Golden Retriever and the Lab and says, "Liver alone, cheese mine."
> 
> - corelz125


*+1 * Nice job. It got a smile :>) from me. Why, like comics from the past, use the "right" word to circumvent the "naughties".


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The two dawgs saw me fix the pavers out back saved a least 500 , probably 1000, so they figured I earned this sander.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> *DW* would be proud to see you have been baptised Fe*$*tool!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*Maybe if I had a pet Duck instead of a Dog *then I would have a TroTec laser, Complete Festool, and Ryobi shop…


----------



## RichT

> He gives her a smile, a sly wink, turns to the Golden Retriever and the Lab and says, "Liver alone, cheese mine."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *+1 * Nice job. It got a smile :>) from me. Why, like comics from the past, use the "right" word to circumvent the "naughties".
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Really, DW? The Frito Bandito and Gidget, the Taco Bell chihuahua, were canceled years ago for the same appearance of cultural impropriety.

I'm surprised you let that one go.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No doubt *Mads* has been a classic LJ for many years. Always lots of detailed blogs on his projects.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This area is insane! 3 teenagers as young as 15 carjacked a lady in a Walmart parking lot about 20 miles south of us. They crashed the car a few blocks away. They shot at several people when escaping. As police were investigating the scene, they did another armed carjacking a couple of blocks away at the Walmart 2.5 hours later! When we were touring the east coast the only area I avoided was Chicago. I had stayed overnight there 20 years before and regretted it within a few minutes of checking in. Seattle / Tacoma metro area is worse! ;-((


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all:

Pottz my dawgs did not do any research.

Peg update. She is learning to walk. She can only curl her hands, no real strength. She has been talking to her girlfriends in long stretches. Have not seen Craig her husband in months. I fear is has lost a good portion of his mind. DW thanks again for the angles. He thanked me for them (the list time I have spoken with him)

Guess I got my 705 about the same year 1992. I built a wainscot wall in our kitchen at the time , raised panels. Same time I bought a palm sander (still have it PC 330) I was amazed you could sand over cross grain.

Topa new mayor of NYC might give us hope about fighting crime. But, he just appointed a new chief, who has little experience. So all eyes will be apron her as she will be tested.

Be safe out there. Traffic and driving is dangerous down here.


----------



## corelz125

Petey they say shes for under cover units on the streets and believes in the broken windows policy.


----------



## pottz

> Morn all:
> 
> Pottz my dawgs did not do any research.
> 
> Peg update. She is learning to walk. She can only curl her hands, no real strength. She has been talking to her girlfriends in long stretches. Have not seen Craig her husband in months. I fear is has lost a good portion of his mind. DW thanks again for the angles. He thanked me for them (the list time I have spoken with him)
> 
> Guess I got my 705 about the same year 1992. I built a wainscot wall in our kitchen at the time , raised panels. Same time I bought a palm sander (still have it PC 330) I was amazed you could sand over cross grain.
> 
> Topa new mayor of NYC might give us hope about fighting crime. But, he just appointed a new chief, who has little experience. So all eyes will be apron her as she will be tested.
> 
> Be safe out there. Traffic and driving is dangerous down here.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


well at least your dogs know quality tools petey-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning up and about, Crumpets, Honey and Coffee now to rest for tomorrow. Trip up and back to NW GA, through the edge of Atlanta. Traffic is always heavy around Atl.

My Delta 36-225 is a twin to the De Walt 705. Purchased in 2000. Performed well is messy.

Later


----------



## sras

> My old tools are like old buddies, I know their faults and moods. New tools require to much compassion and understanding, tempermental even. They are like kids wanting attention to do what you want them to do.
> 
> - 987Ron


Me too Ron - I have a PC 690 router that had gotten a new base and a new rotor. Not much left of the original.



> Probably lucky to get 10 years out of a new one ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


My fear as well. I went with the switch kit - review here



> Sras, My 705 has been with me what 30 years. Please fix it, so I can ask you how when I need to.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I was going to give an overview of the repair here but I had enough details to do a full review - now you can save the link.



> *Steve-* glad you re back. This is my 705 bought it 1n 1992 Fabulous tool…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks DW, I got mine a few years after you - mid-90's.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Steve- Great review and I hope some of you will go and see his review…

https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/12282

For myself at my stage in life- this would be a tough one. It is similar to having an older pet- Do you keep it and repair or put it down? As Ron said previously the "old" tool (IMO the ones that gave you great performance) I will always love and appreciate the 705…










*and my pet Duck…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max*- any thoughts on this…

*Top federal health officials warned in a briefing Tuesday morning that the omicron variant is rapidly spreading in the United States and could peak in a massive wave of infections as soon as January, according to new modeling analyzed by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.*

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/omicron-spreading-rapidly-in-u-s-could-bring-punishing-wave-as-soon-as-january-cdc-warns/ar-AAROACj?ocid=uxbndlbing

A few staff members are planning a Christmas trip on a cruise ship… Not for me never has and never will…


----------



## sras

> Steve- Great review and I hope some of you will go and see his review…
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/12282
> 
> For myself at my stage in life- this would be a tough one. It is similar to having an older pet- Do you keep it and repair or put it down? As Ron said previously the "old" tool (IMO the ones that gave you great performance) I will always love and appreciate the 705…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Being able to hang on to a trusted tool for $65 and a couple hours was definitely worth it


----------



## corelz125

If all it needs to be up and running again is one part i'm all for fixing it. Just fixed my oven last weekend. $60 part or new oven for hundreds and will also break in 5 years. Easy choice


----------



## bandit571

Found out this evening…that a "Karen" is allowed to drive herself…..

She is sitting at a stop, in a parking lot….on-coming traffic does NOT have to stop. If someone were to just buzz on straight ahead..they would have T-boned her entitled butt….

Instead, Miss Thing decides she needs to turn left, across the in-coming traffic…and cuts me off as I was turning to the right…then glared at me for laying on the horn at her….

The entire day, today….was filled with these sort of brain-dead drivers…and…it did not stop once they parked the car, and started up the shopping carts…..spent half my time trying not to get run over by a shopping cart "Mario Andretti wanna-be"......

Wonder IF I should get me Chevy Equinox fitted with the air horns off of a diesel locomotive? Plus one I can set on a shopping cart…

As an old foreman of my Construction days was wont to yell out…."Stoooopid Mutha…..fill in the rest…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morn all:
> 
> Pottz my dawgs did not do any research.
> 
> Peg update. She is learning to walk. She can only curl her hands, no real strength. She has been talking to her girlfriends in long stretches. Have not seen Craig her husband in months. I fear is has lost a good portion of his mind. DW thanks again for the angles. He thanked me for them (the list time I have spoken with him)
> 
> .........
> 
> Be safe out there. Traffic and driving is dangerous down here.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


No doubt it is very traumatic for Craig ;-(( Our daughter is in bonus bucks. She works 5 12.5 hour shifts, the new norm ;-(( She wants to go back to three but no end in sight.

I doubt we can be safe out there. Reckless and DUI driving up 7% in 2020 and up another 16% in 2021 in WA. Shootings are up as well as robberies, carjackings, and stabbings. Local reports of large groups knocking on doors all hours of the day and night indicate organized retail theft may be moving to home invasions. Last week a homeowner killed a home invader in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max*- any thoughts on this…
> 
> *Top federal health officials warned in a briefing Tuesday morning that the omicron variant is rapidly spreading in the United States and could peak in a massive wave of infections as soon as January, according to new modeling analyzed by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.*
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/omicron-spreading-rapidly-in-u-s-could-bring-punishing-wave-as-soon-as-january-cdc-warns/ar-AAROACj?ocid=uxbndlbing
> 
> A few staff members are planning a Christmas trip on a cruise ship… Not for me never has and never will…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Vaccination and mask resistance will probably keep this going permanently ;-( Metacognition deficiencies and lack of empathy rule ******************** stultus' 21st-century world.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Steve- Great review and I hope some of you will go and see his review…
> 
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/12282
> 
> For myself at my stage in life- this would be a tough one. It is similar to having an older pet- Do you keep it and repair or put it down? As Ron said previously the "old" tool (IMO the ones that gave you great performance) I will always love and appreciate the 705…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Being able to hang on to a trusted tool for $65 and a couple hours was definitely worth it
> 
> - sras


Definitely a good review and better salvage operation ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* Tonight the news reported 80% of the omicron variant cases have been vaccinated ;-(


----------



## Peteybadboy

SRAS - thanks for the Dewalt 705 fix you posted!

Read this am Mayor of San Fran has reversed her stance of defunding the police. Maybe this crime wave will come to an end? She is talking getting rid of open drug areas too.

Corlez NYC broken window policy did work. (my opinion) having seen Dinkins to Guliani eras.

Trying to stay focused. Got a lot of work to do in the shop.

Can't pick up my truck (from repair shop) until Friday. Land locked a couple more days.

BTW shot 76 yesterday. It comes and goes.

Have a good one


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> BTW shot 76 yesterday. It comes and goes.
> - Peteybadboy


I once shot a 45… had a helluva kick! A 76 would have the missus scraping you off the wall.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, All the driving dangers has be on edge. Off in a few to NW of Atlanta, 4 1/2 hrs drive time and thru Atlanta and then return later today. To much for an old guy but done it before.

Later


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *DW* Tonight the news reported 80% of the omicron variant cases have been vaccinated ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


If the current vaccination and whatever teenth current booster worked against omicron, they wouldn't have something new to market. They can only roll out variants as fast as they can produce new vaccines to bring to market, any faster and they wouldn't have something new to sell us. Kinda like they roll out new giga dollar I-phones every so often, they need to maximize profits.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Spent day at Mother's. Changed out some 8 ft florescent bulbs to LEDs. Put up 4 sheets of plywood on west wall. And finally installed a 3 caulk gun holder as well as 6 tube holder.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We have "driving on the edge" a lot here ;-(( Last week on the freeway in the valley a car hit a semi at a high rate of speed. It injured 2 and one deceased. The report did not mention which was driving.

That is good news out of SF. The extraction process may have started pulling heads out of where the sun will never shine, eh? Hopefully, it becomes contagious. The whackos here can't seem to correlate lax drug enforcement and gubbermint handed out needle pollution with the violent drug gangs warring over territory. If they are going to promote drug addiction, they need to also sponsor peaceful supply chains. The high on druggies do not remember driving 100 mph in 35 zones ;-(

Either CBS 60 Minutes or Sharyl Atkinson on Full Measure interviewed a security guy that said China is working on developing a "Super Soldier." That is a virus that will kill everyone in North America except those of Chinese Descent or Asian descent. CBS 60 Minutes reported the US Army working to end viral infections. * "It might surprise you to learn that many of the innovations deployed to counter the coronavirus were once obscure Pentagon-funded projects to defend soldiers from contagious diseases and biological weapons."* Biological weapon development is a violation of world law but those lying, cheating, stealing, counterfeiting Ch^4e$e ignore all laws, eh?

Lots of odds and ends to do plus the endless honey-do-list. Hopefully, there will be progress today ;-) Left shoulder is allowing some physical activities now ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny-* good progress at Mothers shop…

*Ron- * Stay safe on your road trip.

*Yeti-* +1

*Pottz"- MIA


----------



## pottz

> *Gunny-* good progress at Mothers shop…
> 
> *Ron- * Stay safe on your road trip.
> 
> *Yeti-* +1
> 
> *Pottz"- MIA
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


been here off and on all morning,it's a big forum dw,more than just the garage.


----------



## corelz125

Which leds did you buy Gunny?
It's a virus and it will keep mutating but every new strain everyone needs another shot? Might as well just make it like an oil change on the car. Every few months go for a new shot. I might go for the booster after the next 8 variants come out.


----------



## DS

I stayed up late last night to post about the different types of CNC machines used in woodworking.
It includes links and videos on their operation.

DW, I even featured a Laguna machine just for you.
https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/316658


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Which leds did you buy Gunny?
> It s a virus and it will keep mutating but every new strain everyone needs another shot? Might as well just make it like an oil change on the car. Every few months go for a new shot. I might go for the booster after the next 8 variants come out.
> 
> - corelz125


Too many like Peg will have a negative effect on cancer and heart patients. The news here reported delays in tumor surgery and heart valve surgery a few days ago. Glad I'm not on those lists!

*Pottz* If you are on here on a work day, when do you work? ;-))))))))))


----------



## pottz

> Which leds did you buy Gunny?
> It s a virus and it will keep mutating but every new strain everyone needs another shot? Might as well just make it like an oil change on the car. Every few months go for a new shot. I might go for the booster after the next 8 variants come out.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Too many like Peg will have a negative effect on cancer and heart patients. The news here reported delays in tumor surgery and heart valve surgery a few days ago. Glad I m not on those lists!
> 
> *Pottz* If you are on here on a work day, when do you work? ;-))))))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


alright bob you wanna start using dirty language ? lol. ive got the forum on my desk computer so i jump on and off all day. of course i dont work-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> alright bob you wanna start using dirty language ? lol. ive got the forum on my desk computer so i jump on and off all day. of course i dont work-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Coffee breaks, eh? ;-)))))))))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Pottz"- MIA
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> been here off and on all morning,it s a big forum dw,more than just the *garage.*
> 
> - pottz


*"Garage"*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I stayed up late last night to post about the different types of CNC machines used in woodworking.
> It includes links and videos on their operation.
> 
> DW, I even featured a Laguna machine just for you.
> https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/316658
> 
> - DS


Very impressive machines. It is because of these we have affordable products for the masses.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The American Addiction to Speeding* I found this interesting, because I try to be careful when passing a car. I see this on AZ freeways out of nowhere the overhead lights come on.
https://slate.com/business/2021/12/speed-limit-americas-most-broken-law-history.html


----------



## pottz

> alright bob you wanna start using dirty language ? lol. ive got the forum on my desk computer so i jump on and off all day. of course i dont work-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Coffee breaks, eh? ;-)))))))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah that sounds good ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *The American Addiction to Speeding* I found this interesting, because I try to be careful when passing a car. I see this on AZ freeways out of nowhere the overhead lights come on.
> https://slate.com/business/2021/12/speed-limit-americas-most-broken-law-history.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*DW* In WA we have to drive 10 over to prevent road rage. On a slow traffic day a few weeks ago I drove the limit on I-5. Every car was going 10 to 20 over. In Canada, they go 20 to 40 over on the metric system ;-) It is all of North America, not just American ;-)

WA has always posted 10 less than the police enforce on the highways. ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa, China bought the DNA databases from companies like 23 and me, and ancestry.com. What will they do with that info?

Gunny - nice work in Mothers shop.

I did some work as well today. Made the drawer boxes for "Table 2"









Took way to long to figure this out. Used my PC Omnijig. So, I wrote out "simplified instructions" for next time.

Plenty of work ahead.


----------



## pottz

> Topa, China bought the DNA databases from companies like 23 and me, and ancestry.com. What will they do with that info?
> 
> Gunny - nice work in Mothers shop.
> 
> I did some work as well today. Made the drawer boxes for "Table 2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took way to long to figure this out. Used my PC Omnijig. So, I wrote out "simplified instructions" for next time.
> 
> Plenty of work ahead.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


now thats the way to do dovetails petey,fprget that hand cut nonsense.funny theirs a dovetail discussion going on right now on the bowl swap thread.pretty much mixed between hand cut or router.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Topa, China bought the DNA databases from companies like 23 and me, and ancestry.com. What will they do with that info?
> 
> Gunny - nice work in Mothers shop.
> 
> I did some work as well today. Made the drawer boxes for "Table 2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took way to long to figure this out. Used my PC Omnijig. So, I wrote out "simplified instructions" for next time.
> 
> Plenty of work ahead.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> now thats the way to do dovetails petey,fprget that hand cut nonsense.funny theirs a dovetail discussion going on right now on the bowl swap thread.pretty much mixed between hand cut or router.
> 
> - pottz


Not so fast, bud… Do not forget our Garge traditional woodworker Bandit… As a woodworker (hobby and professional) I did the Petey way but this way will work for a hobbyist but for production, I would go to a production "draw shop" and they have the DS types of millwork machine that DS posted above…

IMO I like whatever functions. Here is an example, of 3 types of box joints that work for me.










Petey- yours looks like a router jig box, respectfully. Very similar to the box on the left (above) that I made with the Leigh dovetail setup- Middle INCRA and the right CNC


----------



## 987Ron

Survived I75 and I20 around Atlanta. Only one traffic Jam of 15 min. but lots of traffic, all 10 mph or more over the iimit. Coming home in the dark drivers with the brights on, truckers with driving lights on, left lane drivers going slow. But I survived and only cursed non verbally.

Tired old man. this pm. Wish I had had the time to go by one or more of the woodworking stores in Atl. Maybe next time.

Of to the shower and then hit the hay.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa, China bought the DNA databases from companies like 23 and me, and ancestry.com. What will they do with that info?
> 
> Gunny - nice work in Mothers shop.
> 
> I did some work as well today. Made the drawer boxes for "Table 2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took way to long to figure this out. Used my PC Omnijig. So, I wrote out "simplified instructions" for next time.
> 
> Plenty of work ahead.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Those look like box joints. Look good and well fit. All I know about joints is what Roy Underhill said. "Tails first." ;-))

They mentioned China buying all the US DNA databases from companies like 23 and Me and Ancestry in one of the reports I saw about Super Soldiers. Do you think that data is in the Wuhan Lab? Any impact on the newest variation that 80% of vaccinated get it?

The Greatest Generation was obviously the end of sanity in the US. Too many now practicing Free-Dumb.

Sharyl Atkinson's daily said Biden said the situation at the border is more in line with U.S. values today than it was under the Trump administration. Businesses are being destroyed along the border and the Cartels are in bonanza mode with human trafficking and drugs. If Biden can get strict gun control they will have that market to smuggling full auto military weapons. https://sharylattkisson.com/2021/12/forum-is-the-border-crisis-exactly-as-designed/?

Here is an article from the Seattle Times about an underage human trafficker. "As the boys approach their 18th birthdays, the groups recruit them for more dangerous work - as C, for example, or hit men."

https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/antonio-is-one-of-the-most-prolific-migrant-smugglers-on-the-u-s-mexico-border-hes-about-to-turn-18-and-he-has-a-decision-to-make/?
The Florida governor is trying to stop Biden's midnight flights smuggling aliens into his state. Many are criminals and one killed a father of 4 ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Survived I75 and I20 around Atlanta. Only one traffic Jam of 15 min. but lots of traffic, all 10 mph or more over the iimit. Coming home in the dark drivers with the brights on, truckers with driving lights on, left lane drivers going slow. But I survived and only cursed non verbally.
> 
> Tired old man. this pm. Wish I had had the time to go by one or more of the woodworking stores in Atl. Maybe next time.
> 
> Of to the shower and then hit the hay.
> 
> - 987Ron


*Glad you are back safe- need a tuck-in?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- + This is a good one… Others I hope will read what you posted… Nice job.*










As for the Seattle Times article- Whatever happened to the Statue of Liberty and Ellis Island?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max- + This is a good one… Others I hope will read what you posted… Nice job.*
> 
> As for the Seattle Times article- Whatever happened to the Statue of Liberty and Ellis Island?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Too easy to control that small area. Human trafficking and drug smuggling need privacy. 1900 miles provides many excellent opportunities. When Covid tourist traffic shut down the border, Illegals did not have to obey the law, Biden still welcomed them. None of that would be possible at a Port of Entry. Too many standards have to be met.

I had to make a run to the store after dark tonight to get alarm batteries. We do not need false alarms. I heard it saying the locked door was open today ;-(( The alarm system was off ;-)) I did not hear a single shot tonight going to the store. Last night a 41 yo man was not so lucky. Today shots fire in Mt Rainier park. The perpetrator rammed a response team vehicle then fired at officers, but they captured him. Exciting times to be police dodging bullets every day ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Interesting perspective. "In a time of increasing anarchy and lawlessness, from the top of society to the bottom, I think we may all be more grateful for individuals with the skill, moral fiber and willingness to step forward."

Kyle Rittenhouse: Fool, Zealot or Hero?

Reminds me of all the authoritarians who opposed safety for large groups of people. I was only promoting safety standards and raising awareness, but they all hated safety standards and saving lives. I have always wondered why no one else is willing. Especially 35 workers who would have suffered carbon monoxide poisoning within a couple of hours.


----------



## 987Ron

Up very early for me, coffee and things to do. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW I stated I did those dovetails with the "PC OmniJig"

Golf today. Group of 16 players.

Hope to pick up my truck today from the shop.

Dawgs resting after doing their business and wrestle mania.

One of the dawgs I see ordered me a marking gauge from Lee Valley.

My bro in law and sis in law will visit on Saturday. Sis in law requires the very soft TP, soooooo, I will put a roll of 100 grit sand paper on the TP holder, then wait…..

After golf some work on Table 2

Have a great day.


----------



## 987Ron

> I did some work as well today. Made the drawer boxes for "Table 2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took way to long to figure this out. Used my PC Omnijig. So, I wrote out "simplified instructions" for next time.
> 
> Plenty of work ahead.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey: Bet you made the fingers extra long so you could use that new sander. I would have.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*A new Miss America was crowned… It hasn't been the same without Burt Parks singing "There she is…"*


----------



## bandit571

I gave up on the #4210 Jig YEARS ago….

Getting closer to the first verse of a 1960's era song…"In the year 2525.." We'll see how close they came…

Yardbirds…." Get together".....

Deep Purple…."Child in Time…" ("wait for the ricochet..")

Seattle's theme song? Steffenwolf…"The Pusher"

Hey, it IS a FRIDAY,,deal with it…can still remember when Friday meant something good…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

The first call I made on a phone had no dial, you gave the operator the number you wanted. As a young lad I called my Grandmother her phone number was 497. 1943 maybe.


----------



## pottz

> DW I stated I did those dovetails with the "PC OmniJig"
> 
> Golf today. Group of 16 players.
> 
> Hope to pick up my truck today from the shop.
> 
> Dawgs resting after doing their business and wrestle mania.
> 
> One of the dawgs I see ordered me a marking gauge from Lee Valley.
> 
> My bro in law and sis in law will visit on Saturday. Sis in law requires the very soft TP, soooooo, I will put a roll of 100 grit sand paper on the TP holder, then wait…..
> 
> After golf some work on Table 2
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


damn petey i gotta become a good friend with your dogs ! got my brother coming down sunday for a week ! at first he said it was gonna be two weeks until my wife told him think again !!! we didn't invite him nor did he ask.maybe ill try your toilet paper trick -lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We didn't have a phone until I was a teenager. Mom used grandma's phone once in a while to call her mom in Iowa.

"In the year 2525, if man is still alive If woman can survive" has pretty well been answered by science ;-((

100 grit Toilet paper should do the job ;-)) The first time Mom came to visit she told SWMBO the toilet paper was on the hanger backwards ;-))))))) I knew life would not be boring ;-))



> *A new Miss America was crowned… It hasn t been the same without Burt Parks singing "There she is…"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


How much longer will the censors allow that to continue?

Defensive driving is more important than ever ;-( DUI woman crossed the centerline this morning hitting a semi killing an 8 yo. Looks like DUI hitting semis with fatalities is starting to compete with shootings for the headlines ;-((

Last night the 4 south King County mayors meet with police to address the record-setting violent criminal activity. The announcement said police will concentrate on gangs, drugs, and firearm violations. Duuuuuuuuh? Excuse me! Those issues were top priority 40 years ago! ;-(( The courts and legislature will not cooperate with the police ;-( The officer expects it will be a couple of years before there is a significant impact. If the last 40 are any indication the drug cartels will be in total control with the current levels of escalation.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DW I stated I did those dovetails with the "PC OmniJig"
> 
> Golf today. Group of 16 players.
> 
> Hope to pick up my truck today from the shop.
> 
> Dawgs resting after doing their business and wrestle mania.
> 
> One of the dawgs I see ordered me a marking gauge from Lee Valley.
> 
> My bro in law and sis in law will visit on Saturday. Sis in law requires the very soft TP, soooooo, I will put a roll of 100 grit sand paper on the TP holder, then wait…..
> 
> After golf some work on Table 2
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> damn petey i gotta become a good friend with your dogs ! got my brother coming down sunday for a week ! at first he said it was gonna be two weeks until my wife told him think again !!! we didn t invite him nor did he ask.maybe ill try your toilet paper trick -lol.
> 
> - pottz


I gotta get some friendly gifting dogs too ;-)

LB was here for a few months a couple of times. Once he rebuilt the engine in his car. SWMBO has patience, but there are limits ;-)


----------



## bandit571

Used to call that "John Wayne TP" Rough as hell, don't take crap off of nobody….

Me time, today…


----------



## corelz125

Some of those porta Johns on jobs I think they use 180 grit toilet paper


----------



## pottz

> Some of those porta Johns on jobs I think they use 180 grit toilet paper
> 
> - corelz125


probably to discourage guys from using too much -lol.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

ahhh youth :<))))))))


----------



## bandit571

Back home from getting the Booster Jab,,,shoulder is sore, have a headache,,,about it. The Boss also got her booster shot…no reaction, yet…

Bowl of New England Clam Chowdah, and a Guinness for suppah ( stop that..) Going kick back for the evening…Try again tomorrow…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ahhh youth :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Petey those joints look fantastic.

Been busy last few nights working on glue ups for a cabinet I can start assembly on tomorrow.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Been busy last few nights working on *glue ups for a cabinet* I can start assembly on tomorrow.
> - woodbutcherbynight


How can you say that *butcher*... without *cuss words*!

Been doing the same and while *Hungarian* has one of the best distributions of profanities and I can add to that my *Aussie* expletives, I've exhausted my entire vocabulary.


----------



## pottz

> Petey those joints look fantastic.
> 
> Been busy last few nights working on glue ups for a cabinet I can start assembly on tomorrow.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah but how do they smoke ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Thursday review…* It started in the school parking lot in the dark morning hours while pulling into a parking space there was a car that was stopped in the middle blocking me from getting into my parking spot. I gave a horn toot and it eventually moved. Later that morning the assistant principal made reference to me giving a toot of the horn… Then I posted this on "dovetails". IMO the dovetail is overrated for cabinets that use mechanical drawer slides, for it is the drawer front and slides that take the torque. * My post on dovetails was not to take a jab on Petey's dovetails (His work is exceptional) *



> IMO I like whatever functions. Here is an example, of 3 types of box joints that work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Petey- yours looks like a router jig box, respectfully.* Very similar to the box on the left (above) that I made with the Leigh dovetail setup- Middle INCRA and the right CNC
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## pottz

> *Thursday review…* It started in the school parking lot in the dark morning hours while pulling into a parking space there was a car that was stopped in the middle blocking me from getting into my parking spot. I gave a horn toot and it eventually moved. Later that morning the assistant principal made reference to me giving a toot of the horn… Then I posted this on "dovetails". IMO the dovetail is overrated for cabinets that use mechanical drawer slides, for it is the drawer front and slides that take the torque. * My post on dovetails was not to take a jab on Petey s dovetails (His work is exceptional) *
> 
> IMO I like whatever functions. Here is an example, of 3 types of box joints that work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Petey- yours looks like a router jig box, respectfully.* Very similar to the box on the left (above) that I made with the Leigh dovetail setup- Middle INCRA and the right CNC
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


WTF are talking about ? what has your little school job got to do with peteys dovetails post ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Lar, you are one vile person to attack my school- for others I was answering Petey's post



> DW I stated I did those dovetails with the "PC OmniJig"
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> Lar, you are one vile person to attack my school- for others I was answering Petey s post
> 
> DW I stated I did those dovetails with the "PC OmniJig"
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i didn't attack your school.i asked what your school job had to do with peteys dovetails post.make some sense man.and if you think im vial,youd better explain in common sense ? and stop posting pic's of you in a tree when your still here after you say your gone !!!! wtf !


----------



## pottz




----------



## bandit571

I guess I just keep puttering along…


----------



## pottz

damn dw did you fall off the perch,i see your already back buddy.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I guess I just keep puttering along…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## 987Ron

Up and about this am. Breakfast done, coffee and some emails to answer. Christmas has some really nice happenings that are not done often during the year. Nephew's kids in Montana always sends us a box with goodies they have made. Cookies, candy, popcorn balls. One of the great Christmas presents. Better than most "gifts".

The hand is amend. No bandage, swelling is almost gone. Still a bit sore in some useages but going to do some shop work today. Gathered some scrap pieces, dug through the hardware junk and so some simple very small turned boxes, candle holders, a salt and pepper shaker is the goal. Main goal to use up the scraps and the hardware that has been laying about. Second goal is to use the hand again for something more than sympathy.

*Warning!* Take heed it has began to show its ugly head here and as you age you will be targeted. Beware.
A friend, age 77, just had a small fender bender, his fault. His kids have suggested that maybe he is getting too old to drive. His first accident in 20 yrs. His daughter, age 51 has had 2 pretty serious accidents in the last year but no one has suggested she stop driving. We were told that anyone our age should not have a "big" dog as we could trip and fall. Neighbor 44 tripped over their Beagle, fell and broke her arm, no one told her she was to old to own a dog. Saw a TV show where the Grandfather fell asleep and forgot the cooking. Pan was smoking badly, woke up, others then admonished him for being "forgetful" and he should let others do the cooking. 
Beware of the do-gooders!


----------



## bandit571

Pills…Meat Lover's Breakfast Bowl….shoulder is stiff and sore, today…the Boss says her's hurts as well.

41 rainy-assed degrees outside….at least it isn't that white crap.

Laundry Detail, after Lunch…shoulder willing…

Other than the sore shoulders, no side effects from the Booster Jabs….so far.

End of this month, is the Boss's 70th birthday…..


----------



## corelz125

I never heard that one before about old people shouldn't have big dogs. Doesn't make sense to me. There's a lot of people out there that shouldn't be driving.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I never heard that one before about old people shouldn t have big dogs. Doesn t make sense to me. There s a lot of people out there that shouldn t be driving.
> 
> - corelz125


Most of them ;-(


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Plan on putting these panels together this evening.


----------



## bandit571

A 40 yr old, heading east, stopped at the stop sign….then proceeded to cross a busy highway….was promptly t-boned in the driver's side by a semi…...DOA.

The other day, in Kroger's parking lot…I was heading straight ahead, had to wait of people leaving the store IN the crosswalk area ( clearly marked, BTW) and had a white SUV turn north right in from of me…managed somehow NOT to hit the idiot…continued on, turned north,,,noticed a Handicap space about to open up…turned around..drove to the space and turned in….only to get honked at (and flipped off) by that same white SUV….hmmmm,, payback is a …..

Too nasty of a day outside, today….might even be safer IN the shop….

Just because one has a License to drive …doesn't mean they actually know HOW to drive….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Corona Crazier ;-( Omicron is infecting 70 faster than the previous varieties ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Corona Crazier ;-( Omicron is infecting 70 faster than the previous varieties ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Top Max- keep sounding the alarm…Similar to COVID19 there was news about a serious virus but America didn't get serious about it until after Spring Break. Today there are parts of the world already locking down but the good old USA needs to wait until after Christmas to get serious… Economics.

DW's advice with the supply chain in a frenzy I suggest moderately stock up… The current shortage is "cream cheese".

Before:










During the shortage:










Prediction: like in WW2 with butter being short society went to margarine and it was supposed to be better for your health…

To be continued…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... others then admonished him for being "forgetful" and he should let others do the cooking…
> - 987Ron


*Bah-Humbug*... the missus has been admonishing me for years for letting *"others do my cooking"*!

As for dogs… I keep tripping over empty vino casks… where's all those goodie-2-shoes, cleaning up my mess.


----------



## pottz

as for those too old to drive i always wonder when i see someone get out of their car and can barely walk.how fast are their reflexes when the need for a quick stop happens ? i see a lot driving with one foot on the gas and the other on the brake.that might be an indicator it's time to hand over the keys.


----------



## bandit571

Area between the shoulder blades has decreed…that after 2 hours of puttering around in the shop…it is quitting time

Waiting on a new coat of black paint to dry, before I can put that Stanley No. 102 back together and try it out,,,have one corner of a Aromatic Red Cedar box all finger jointed up, too sore to work until the clothes dryer is done…

Might just be time for a cold Guinness Baltimore Blonde? Maybe 2?


----------



## splintergroup

Scariest moment in my life. MIL (80's) merging onto the interstate and nearly coming to a dead stop on the ramp.
Big pucker moment waiting for the rear ender =8^@


----------



## RichT

> Corona Crazier ;-( Omicron is infecting 70 faster than the previous varieties ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


LOL. The doctor who first identified omicron said it was mild and nothing to worry about. Now they're hyping it as the next deadly wave. Why should we believe that garbage?

It's all about power and control. I choose not to fall for their lies.


----------



## corelz125

He skids on the road and crashes into a ditch.

He gets out unharmed and looks at his car in dismay.

A few minutes later an Amish man comes riding by in a horse and buggy.

The Amish man stops and asks, "Would you like some help, English?".

The man quickly says he would, and just as quickly the Amish man dismounts and ties his horse to the car.

"Alright Nelly, pull!". The horse remains motionless. "Now you Chester, Pull!". The horse again, does nothing. "Come Blacky, pull!".

Finally the horse takes some steps and effortlessly pulls the car out of the ditch and back onto the road.

"Woah, Blacky, that's good!", the Amish man calls and the horse stops.

The motorist shakes the Amish man's hand and says, "I really appreciate the help, but why did you call that horse by three different names?"

"Oh, the Amish man says, that horse is blind. He's easily strong enough to do it, you see, but if he thought he was doing it alone he wouldn't even try."


----------



## pottz

> He skids on the road and crashes into a ditch.
> 
> He gets out unharmed and looks at his car in dismay.
> 
> A few minutes later an Amish man comes riding by in a horse and buggy.
> 
> The Amish man stops and asks, "Would you like some help, English?".
> 
> The man quickly says he would, and just as quickly the Amish man dismounts and ties his horse to the car.
> 
> "Alright Nelly, pull!". The horse remains motionless. "Now you Chester, Pull!". The horse again, does nothing. "Come Blacky, pull!".
> 
> Finally the horse takes some steps and effortlessly pulls the car out of the ditch and back onto the road.
> 
> "Woah, Blacky, that's good!", the Amish man calls and the horse stops.
> 
> The motorist shakes the Amish man's hand and says, "I really appreciate the help, but why did you call that horse by three different names?"
> 
> "Oh, the Amish man says, that horse is blind. He's easily strong enough to do it, you see, but if he thought he was doing it alone he wouldn't even try."
> 
> - corelz125


good one bud.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Good Joke +1


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Gunny- nice work +1


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz-* As for the post above. I disagree about allowing crap at the Garage- many people post all types of "stuff" and it may be important to them. Again, this is a forum and if you post then I hope that we can expect some varied answers (Duck excluded) and be respectful.


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz-* As for the post above. I disagree about allowing crap at the Garage- many people post all types of "stuff" and it may be important to them. Again, this is a forum and if you post then I hope that we can expect some varied answers (Duck excluded) and be respectful.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


cmon dw unbutton that top button thats choking you so bad you cant laugh ! have you lost your total sense of humor man? i thought this was gunnys garage not gunnys monastery !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Corona Crazier ;-( Omicron is infecting 70 faster than the previous varieties ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> LOL. The doctor who first identified omicron said it was mild and nothing to worry about. Now they re hyping it as the next deadly wave. Why should we believe that garbage?
> 
> It s all about power and control. *I choose not to fall for their lies.*
> 
> - Rich


*Truth is fragile and it must be protected by lies…*


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - pottz


LOL +1


----------



## pottz

> Corona Crazier ;-( Omicron is infecting 70 faster than the previous varieties ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> LOL. The doctor who first identified omicron said it was mild and nothing to worry about. Now they re hyping it as the next deadly wave. Why should we believe that garbage?
> 
> It s all about power and control. *I choose not to fall for their lies.*
> 
> - Rich
> 
> *Truth is fragile and it must be protected by lies…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well if you call the number of people that have died and are dying daily from the virus lies,well maybe talk to the families that have lost someone !


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> LOL +1
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well you do have a sense of humor !


----------



## RichT

Never mind. Not worth the effort.


----------



## bandit571

Just puttering around, tonight..









Boxes put away..









Plane rehabbed..









On my second Guinness Baltimore Blonde…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Never mind. Not worth the effort.
> 
> - Rich


No response would have been better. A lot of people, including my self like to hear what Rich has to say…
Your choice, but Top Max will keep us updated…


----------



## RichT

.

LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I would not want to disappoint *DW*. The symptoms of Omicron have been reported less severe but a British study says "No." The infection is reported to be 70 times faster than Delta. Hospitals are reported to be over 100% capacity in many areas. How can that happen? The corridors are full of patients ;-( Our daughter hates to see that in her hospital. Many of the covid fatalities that are not counted will most likely be cancer, heart valve, and other serious patients that are delayed. The triage is targeting them now.

There will be conflicting reports. Biological issues have varying symptoms for a multitude of reasons. The policies are a dimmer, not an off / on switch. *"Let's throw the politics out. We could solve this problem pretty quickly,"* said Dr. Ben Carson, a renowned neurosurgeon who was awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom-the highest civilian award in the nation-in 2008 for his work. He retired in 2013 and ran for the presidency in 2016, before serving as the secretary of Housing and Urban Development during the Trump administration.

Petey has reported on Peg occupying the medical system for over a year. Sad situation. The last Delta surge in our daughter's hospital was 100% unvaccinated! Totally preventable.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> as for those too old to drive i always wonder when i see someone get out of their car and can barely walk…
> - pottz


What pisses me off are the same drivers that need to increase their speed when they hit a town's restricted speed limit after leaving the freeway.


> ..... *LOL*. The doctor who first identified omicron said it was mild and nothing to worry about. Now they re hyping it as the next deadly wave. Why should we believe that garbage?...


*SBQ*... *S******************************* *B*loody *Q*uietly… I'd rather get sucked in by their hype, than risk what seems like *827,206 Yanks* that have run the gauntlet (circa yesterday)...









Let's just say that the verdict about all the *C19* hype is split 50/50 by the academics… or even 90/10 in favour of the disbelievers… load a gun proportionately and play *Russian roulette*. Personally that is an individual choice… *HOWEVER*, leave me out of your bloody little game, wear a mask and keep your distance when near me as I'll be wearing mine and staying downwind.

A lot *may be* crap, but it's hard to justify your disbelief laying horizontally, 6' down, spitting worms. And if they're all wrong, I'd rather wake up tomorrow with a sore arm from a jab.

********************, I eat *sushi* that used to swim in what is claimed to be polluted oceans, and people are worried about what they put in their bodies.


> - Desert Woodworker


Those wankers wouldn't know what woodworking is… they have their personal stash of *converted Philistines* to do their butt joins, while they drive their armoured trucks to the bank as they wouldn't trust their underlings with their spruiked shekels.
Can guarantee that their *baubles* are not *HF* plastics.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all,

Dovetails and Parking lots….......hmmmm

Bro in law and sis in law here for one day. Took them over to look at the new place.

Gunny thanks for the complement. Took me forever to figure out the dovetail jig. I am still working on the dato for the drawer bottoms. (Plunge cut) always exciting. Using left over 1/4 veneer ply. Starting to purge the scrap bins.

Depends on when my company leaves, then I will be in the shop.

I think we got the cheater in the golf group back on track. He figured out everyone can see what you post these days. Yup shoot a 73 and post a 77 - see it.

That aside. Have a good sunday.


----------



## bandit571

Past 3 days in Logan County, Ohio….3 FATAL car wrecks…2 T-bones, and the other rammed a tree head-on ( and NOT wearing his seatbelt, BTW)

Not the way to end the year.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Candy Cane Crisis of 2021*
https://nypost.com/2021/12/18/candy-cane-shortage-caused-by-covid-and-supply-chain-issues/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Navy unveils maternity uniform pilot program for 2022*

https://www.militarytimes.com/news/your-navy/2021/12/17/navy-unveils-maternity-uniform-pilot-program-for-2022/


----------



## corelz125

Petey why don't you use the table saw for the dados ?


----------



## RichT

Santa and Mrs. Clause visited Tucson Woodcraft yesterday and I was fortunate enough to be there to see it. It was a joyous occasion with scores of happy children. What a nice respite from the doomsday propaganda we're surrounded by. Of course, since no one wore masks, they'll all be dead in a few weeks.


----------



## sras

+1 on the Amish horse joke corelz.

If all goes according to plan I'll get the last coats of finish on tomorrow (Monday). Another day for pictures and wrapping and I'll have 4 days to spare. Maybe I should add another gift…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Petey why don t you use the table saw for the dados ?
> 
> - corelz125


Or better yet why not a hand plane? :>)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Santa and Mrs. Clause visited Tucson Woodcraft yesterday and I was fortunate enough to be there to see it. It was a joyous occasion with scores of happy children. What a nice respite from the doomsday propaganda we re surrounded by. Of course, since no one wore masks, they ll all be dead in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


*By chance did you ask Santa for anything special? *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Steve-* I am on my last Christmas project… Will it arrive on time? Yes I believe in Sant Claus…

*Duck-* here is a puzzle for you…


----------



## RichT

> *By chance did you ask Santa for anything special? *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I did, DW. I asked for the mass hysteria to end. With a twinkle in his eye he pondered a moment, threw back his head, laughed and exclaimed "Good luck with that one."


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> *Steve-* I am on my last Christmas project… Will it arrive on time? Yes I believe in Sant Claus…
> 
> *Duck-* here is a puzzle for you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


that picture is a lie he has elf's for that work :<)))))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Tony-* do you think that the Duck does all that work by himself?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I think we got the cheater in the golf group back on track. He figured out everyone can see what you post these days. Yup shoot a 73 and post a 77 - see it.
> 
> That aside. Have a good sunday.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Why post a 77 if he shot a 73?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Candy Cane Crisis of 2021*
> https://nypost.com/2021/12/18/candy-cane-shortage-caused-by-covid-and-supply-chain-issues/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That should be an improvement for obesity and diabetes, eh? ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *By chance did you ask Santa for anything special? *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I did, DW. I asked for the mass hysteria to end. With a twinkle in his eye he pondered a moment, threw back his head, laughed and exclaimed "Good luck with that one."
> 
> - Rich


John Adams said that our political system was made only for moral people and is wholly inadequate to the government of any other. We ought to be greatly troubled by our current trajectory.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yesterday's parking lot story reminds me of a hysterical event ;-) In a parking lot behind a guy waiting to make a left turn another vehicle pulled out of the row behind me but could not make it all the way into our lane so he was blocking the opposite direction lane. There were 3 cars coming from the opposite direction. They were all going straight through and blocked by the guy behind me. They had the right away and none yielded to the guy in front of me making the left turn. The row of 3 blocked him. Combined with the guy behind me I was trapped in permanent gridlock ;-)) It was a laugh or cry time ;-))))) Finally, the guy ahead of me went straight ahead after a minute or 2 ;-)

*bandit* It sounds like ******************** stultus is prevailing. Washington State Patrol says miles driven are down 15%. DUI fatalities are up 12%. Serious injuries are up 30+%. All totally preventable tragedies with human costs immeasurable. A few days ago Michael Medved mentioned the correlation between the current crime wave and the 2020 looting without consequences. A friend who is very active in hunting and fishing told me he sees a lot of people breaking the rules now. He asked a few of them why they are doing it. They said, *"If they don't have to follow any rules, I do not either."* The 3 billion dollars of property destruction is taking an even higher toll on safety and lives ;-(


----------



## corelz125

The IRS suspected a fishing boat owner wasn't paying proper wages to his Deckhand, so they sent an agent to investigate him.

IRS AGENT: "I need a list of your employees and how much you pay them".

Boat Owner: "Well, there's Clarence, my deckhand, he's been with me for 3 years. I pay him $1,000 a week plus free room and board.

Then there's the mentally challenged guy.

He works about 18 hours every day and does about 90% of the work around here.

He makes about $30 per week, pays his own room and board, and I buy him a bottle of Bacardi rum and a dozen Budweisers every Saturday night so he can cope with life.

He also gets to spend time with my wife occasionally".

IRS AGENT: "That's the guy I want to talk to - the mentally challenged one".

Boat Owner: "That would be me. What would you like to know"?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Petey why don t you use the table saw for the dados ?
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Or better yet why not a hand plane? :>)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Give me electrons anyday… my hand plane is always going blunt on me,











> *Steve-* I am on my last Christmas project… Will it arrive on time? Yes I believe in Sant Claus…
> 
> *Duck-* here is a puzzle for you…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> that picture is a lie he has elf s for that work :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


The elves are part of his *committee*... he calls them his *"The Feather Board"*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The IRS suspected a fishing boat owner wasn't paying proper wages to his Deckhand, so they sent an agent to investigate him.
> 
> IRS AGENT: "I need a list of your employees and how much you pay them".
> 
> Boat Owner: "Well, there's Clarence, my deckhand, he's been with me for 3 years. I pay him $1,000 a week plus free room and board.
> 
> Then there's the mentally challenged guy.
> 
> He works about 18 hours every day and does about 90% of the work around here.
> 
> He makes about $30 per week, pays his own room and board, and I buy him a bottle of Bacardi rum and a dozen Budweisers every Saturday night so he can cope with life.
> 
> He also gets to spend time with my wife occasionally".
> 
> IRS AGENT: "That's the guy I want to talk to - the mentally challenged one".
> 
> Boat Owner: "That would be me. What would you like to know"?
> 
> - corelz125


ROFLMAO ;-))))))))))))

Anyone who has had personal responsibility for employees will see the irony in that one ;-)


----------



## 987Ron

> Santa and Mrs. Clause visited Tucson Woodcraft yesterday and I was fortunate enough to be there to see it. It was a joyous occasion with scores of happy children. What a nice respite from the doomsday propaganda we re surrounded by. Of course, since no one wore masks, they ll all be dead in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Santa breathes through his beard. Better than a mask. Don't know about Mrs. Klaus.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron +1 :>)*


----------



## pottz

> The IRS suspected a fishing boat owner wasn't paying proper wages to his Deckhand, so they sent an agent to investigate him.
> 
> IRS AGENT: "I need a list of your employees and how much you pay them".
> 
> Boat Owner: "Well, there's Clarence, my deckhand, he's been with me for 3 years. I pay him $1,000 a week plus free room and board.
> 
> Then there's the mentally challenged guy.
> 
> He works about 18 hours every day and does about 90% of the work around here.
> 
> He makes about $30 per week, pays his own room and board, and I buy him a bottle of Bacardi rum and a dozen Budweisers every Saturday night so he can cope with life.
> 
> He also gets to spend time with my wife occasionally".
> 
> IRS AGENT: "That's the guy I want to talk to - the mentally challenged one".
> 
> Boat Owner: "That would be me. What would you like to know"?
> 
> - corelz125


good one


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Joke +1*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *By chance did you ask Santa for anything special? *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I did, DW. I asked for the mass hysteria to end. With a twinkle in his eye he pondered a moment, threw back his head, laughed and exclaimed "Good luck with that one."
> 
> - Rich


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## RichT

> - woodbutcherbynight


+1


----------



## RichT

> The last Delta surge in our daughter's hospital was 100% unvaccinated! Totally preventable.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Not preventable at all. Read the news.

Cornell University had 1,442 cases this week despite a 97% vax rate. - ABC News

Forty-four people on a Royal Carribbean cruise ship test positive even though vax was required to go on the cruise. - USA Today

I could go on and on. These are not rare instances, they are the norm. The facts are out there if you're willing to look.

Explain to me why the vax didn't prevent those cases, and please don't insult my intelligence by telling me they need a booster.


----------



## bandit571

Too late…already have the booster…and the sore shoulder….

Didn't do a whole lot today, was taking things a bit on the easy side.


----------



## pottz

> Too late…already have the booster…and the sore shoulder….
> 
> Didn t do a whole lot today, was taking things a bit on the easy side.
> 
> - bandit571


gonna get mine too ! im not askin for a gaurantee just the hope it helps.and it's free.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The last Delta surge in our daughter's hospital was 100% unvaccinated! Totally preventable.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Not preventable at all. Read the news.
> 
> Cornell University had 1,442 cases this week despite a 97% vax rate. - ABC News
> 
> Forty-four people on a Royal Carribbean cruise ship test positive even though vax was required to go. - USA Today
> 
> I could go on and on. These are not rare instances, they are the norm. The facts are out there if you re willing to look.
> 
> Explain to me why the vax didn t prevent those cases.
> 
> - Rich


The 100% of unvaccinated patients overwhelming the hospitals was preventable. Dr. Ben Carson said it could be controlled if politics were removed. Vaccination is a dimmer that reduces symptoms, hospitalizations, and death rates. It could prevent overwhelming medical care and more triage directives to let the unvaccinated die when healthcare is overwhelmed. Those policies were in TX and Northern ID last summer. There is no possibility of mechanical control of biological issues. Having political opinions out of the process allowed for the elimination of Smallpox in 1980. Memories still were aware of a multitude of serious diseases. The 200,000-year evolution of the human brain only provides most of us with flight or fight responses to threats to safety. Modern society has added "freeze", but most will not prepare for threats or disasters. Disaster preparedness presentations say only 14% of people will make significant preparations for the Cascadia Subduction Zone earthquake; the biggest disaster to ever hit the US. It will make Covid look like a Sunday School Picnic.

Critical thinking and metacognition are critical to the survival of the US. Those abilities are too rare today. Modern research has defined them. Alexis de Tocqueville visiting America in the early 19th century was amazed by the lack of social classes and the level of cooperation setting aside differences to build America in a wilderness. It was totally the opposite of the system that plagued Europe. Critical thinking and metacognition had to have been key factors in our success.

Our democracy is nearing its 250th birthday. Unfortunately, throughout history democracies have not lasted more than 250 years. We are in the Apathy phase of the Tytler Cycle: accept no responsibility for problems and blame everyone else for a system of corruption. Alexander Fraser Tytler (15 October 1747 - 5 January 1813) was a Scottish advocate, judge, writer, and historian who served as Professor of Universal History, and Greek and Roman Antiquities at the University of Edinburgh. He developed his democracy cycle based on history about the time the US was established. We completed the Abundance phase in the 1970s and proceeded to Greed destroying much of one of only three affluent middle classes in world history. That greed reestablished "Robber Baron" monopolies of the 19th century. Price control and innovation in a free enterprise economy such as ours require competition of about 20 players. Critical thinking and metacognition should be able to interrupt the Tytler Cycle and save our grandkids' futures.

Anyways, CBS 60 Minutes will do a report about the science behind the tornado storms in the midwest tonight. More opportunity for denial ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I learned about the factors above trying to find a way to get the chity council to correct the lying, corruption, and fraud I witnessed allowing a concrete wall on top of the ground like a giant domino adjacent to a 1,000-gallon propane tank and a threat to any future homeowner doing landscaping beside it. There is no way to get facts considered. Psychologists say I have to become friends with the group of groupthinkers to get consideration. The chances of making friends with people willing to kill motivated by greed in my lifetime is extremely unlikely. Ignorance is easily addressed through education. Their decision to ignore the facts and codes is motivated by greed, narcissism, and groupthink according to psychologists.

One of the most amazing things I have noticed about promoting safety is you are a hero if you save one or two people in an accident, giving a drug overdose Narcan, or doing CPR. Saving a large group meets serious objections. Boeing killing 346 is a good example. They ignored whistleblowers and safety engineers motivated by greed. https://www.seattletimes.com/business/boeing-aerospace/u-s-senate-whistleblower-report-safety-oversight-falls-short-at-boeing-and-its-suppliers/? Boeing has ended their century of being the world standard in aerospace. Their greed is the best thing that ever happened to Airbus. Our mayor claims to be a former Boeing financial leader. Bringing those policies to chity government and maximizing her chances of adding orphans to her resume is unconscionable ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- always there…*



> The last Delta surge in our daughter's hospital was 100% unvaccinated! Totally preventable.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Not preventable at all. Read the news.
> 
> Cornell University had 1,442 cases this week despite a 97% vax rate. - ABC News
> 
> Forty-four people on a Royal Carribbean cruise ship test positive even though vax was required to go on the cruise. - USA Today
> 
> I could go on and on. These are not rare instances, they are the norm. The facts are out there if you re willing to look.
> 
> Explain to me why the vax didn t prevent those cases, and* please don t insult my intelligence by telling me they need a booster. *
> 
> - Rich


*People need the right type of mask- they wore these during the plague and it was subdued…*


----------



## RichT

> Explain to me why the vax didn t prevent those cases.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> The 100% of unvaccinated patients overwhelming the hospitals was preventable [...]
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I respectfully submit that you did not answer my question.

It's OK. You cannot dispute the fact that there are many reports of cases among those who got the shot. That proves the vax does not *prevent* the disease.

I like you, Bob. You're a good guy. I'm not trying to pick on you.

Let's move on.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I like you, Bob. You re a good guy. I m not trying to pick on you…
> - Rich


I like you too *Rich*, you seem to be a good guy… after all you have Fe*$*tool… but you're have the tendency to be a fool and that's not from the green purchase.


----------



## RichT

> but you re have the tendency to be a fool
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


LOL. Please go on. Tell me all about my foolishness.

BTW, "you're have the tendency" is bad grammar. "You have the tendency" would be correct. You're welcome.

But again, tell me more….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> BTW, "you re have the tendency" is bad grammar. "You have the tendency" would be correct. You re welcome.
> 
> But again, tell me more….
> 
> - Rich


Gotta admit I found I was trekking down a caustic path with my original retort and mellowed down my comment, thereby probably rendering it *bad grammar*... so I'll apologise for my *solecism* and say what I was going to say… *you're a fool!*...

Let's all hope that *Cricket* forgives my transgression and doesn't penalise *Gunny* for the two fools that have hijacked his thread by their petty quibbling.


----------



## RichT

> Gotta admit I found I was trekking down a caustic path with my original retort and mellowed down my comment, thereby probably rendering it *bad grammar*... so I ll apologise for my *solecism* and say what I was going to say… *you re a fool*...
> 
> Let s all hope that *Cricket* forgives my transgression and doesn t penalise *Gunny* for the two fools that have hijacked his thread.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I wouldn't want you punished for sharing your opinion either.

Still, please elaborate on my foolishness. On what do you base that assessment?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Explain to me why the vax didn t prevent those cases.
> 
> - Rich
> 
> The 100% of unvaccinated patients overwhelming the hospitals was preventable [...]
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I respectfully submit that you did not answer my question.
> 
> It s OK. You cannot dispute the fact that there are many reports of cases among those who got the shot. That proves the vax does not *prevent* the disease.
> 
> I like you, Bob. You re a good guy. I m not trying to pick on you.
> 
> Let s move on.
> 
> - Rich


If that is how you are interpreting them, then, no, no vax will prevent 100% of anything. All the political opposition is a big advantage to Covid mutating ;-( Do you think omicron being successful in infecting 97% of vaxxed at Cornell University is a product of "Super Soldier Research"?


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

The unvaxxed must get vaxxed to protect the already vaxxed, because Science™, and Brandon Fraudchi is losing his patience with you selfish children.

If someone dies from Covid and was vaccinated, at least they didnt die as badly!

In France, you are only considered vaccinated if you have had the boosters every 4 months, so all will be needing to get 3 boosters every year. Cha ching, goldmine for Pfizer, et al. Coming soon, to a country near You.

Are you suffering from Post Pandemic Stress Disorder? Had a heart attack after getting vaccinated? We have a pill for that, too. Get yours today. Available without prescription at all Government approved drug distribution centers. (side-effects may include, but are not limited to, irritable bowel syndrome, grand mal seizures, acne, sciatica, psychotic episodes, nausea or vomitting, slurred speech, dizziness, insomnia, bloating, loss of appetite, AIDS).

Word coming out of Government institutions lately is that the Pandemic will continue for 2-3 more years. Because they say so. Enjoy.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz,

I built a router table and added the micro adjuster from wood peckers (less that 150 bucks) I can dial in the dato as I go. Love that micro adjuster. Kinda the tool you know you use for me. I really would like to spend time with someone that knows how to use a stanley 45 for example. (I have one)

Topa - that is what golfers call "sand bagging" he is making is handicap high so he gets more strokes. He has a flip phone and is not technical, not knowing we all see what each other shoots and posts. Now he knows all eyes are on him.

Lawlessness, the broken window theory that, leave broken windows, then drug dealers will move in, then crime escalates. The riots (to me) are contributing to the organized looting of stores. If you have ever been to Athens - stop signs are a suggestion. (example). San Fran mayor has now reversed her stance on defund police, NYC new mayor says he will be tough on crime (he said he believes in the broken window theory.) I see a trend here.

Ron LOL! you killed me with that one!

I got the booster. Wondering if those new cases (that were vaxed) are really sick or just have symptoms.

No golf today. Chores and shop time.

Nice to see Tiger playing golf again.

Oh and it's nice to see Brian is back! How you been man?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy weekend.


----------



## RichT

> Busy weekend.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That looks great, Gunny.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Busy weekend.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> That looks great, Gunny.
> 
> - Rich


Thanks. Just about done and then off to finishing room.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> for the *two* fools *?*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


One wants to be president
One argues right from wrong
One flies off the handle every other week
One lives in constant crises
One that doesn't speak English
One that is intellectually smarter than everybody
One Outcast (stirs the pot) basically a dick head.
Four or five that don't pay any attention to the crap, and come here anyway.
Only about 3 that like each other.

I guess it depends on your interpretation of a fool?

Just sayin, Ain't none of us perfect…..

Should change the name to MisFit Garage


----------



## RichT

> Thanks. Just about done and then off to finishing room.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


You have a finishing room? I'm jealous.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya..twerps & perps….Monday, leave it at that…..1st day of winter starts on a Monday?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny* project looks great…

*Brian-* welcome back…

*Shortage update- * just back from Sonora Quest for a blood draw. They were only accepting appointment people and no walk-ins due to staff shortages and some supply shortages.

A Papa Johns 13 year manager was fired for closing 3 hours early due to a staff shortage.

*As for a name change of the Garage- * people can call it or refer to it as what they want but it is what it is and the GARAGE is a very successful forum that I am proud to be associated with. (16,700 posts & 108,116 views).

For example, people who own Festool products and then bicker amongst themselves- should the Festool name be changed * :>)*


----------



## RichT

> For example, people who own Festool products and then bicker amongst themselves- should the Festool name be changed * :>)*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Allow me to point out that there was no bickering among Festool owners. I very politely requested more information regarding what led to the assessment that I was a fool.

Bickering requires two or more participants, and I chose not to be one of them.

As Brother Dave Gardner once said, love your enemies and drive 'em nuts.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*There should be a code of honor among those who use green and gray.* Kidding aside, you are one very talented wordsmith but I would let it go. Very similar to a bird crapping on your windshield while driving your car… say your peace then drive on. This is easier for me to say rather than do it, but I am trying…










*We're Cursing More. Blame the #%$ Pandemic.*
Stress, the erosion of boundaries between personal and professional, and an exhausted slide toward casualness have created a perfect storm for swearing
https://www.wsj.com/articles/were-cursing-more-blame-the-pandemic-11640008801


----------



## RichT

> but I would let it go.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


But you didn't let it go, DW. On multiple occasions you have responded to my comments by telling me I shouldn't have responded.

If you're not part of the solution, you're precipitate. <- A little chemistry humor there to lighten the mood


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> but I would let it go.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> But you didn t let it go, DW. On multiple occasions you have responded to my comments by telling me I shouldn t have responded.
> 
> If you re not part of the solution, you re precipitate. <->


Very good my wordsmith It matches my Chemistry minor…...

*noun CHEMISTRY
/prəˈsipədət,prəˈsipəˌtāt/
a substance precipitated from a solution.*


----------



## RichT

> .
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Are we communicating in Morse code?*


----------



## RichT

> Are we communicating in Morse code?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Nothing so advanced as that. I simply saw your dot and raised you one.


----------



## pottz

wow left early last night and missed all the fun.my kind of party ;-) lets just hope the cops dont break it up ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Translated


----------



## pottz

> Translated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


how touching


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Rich I looked up Brother Dave Gardner *+1*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*... - - - ...*

*Gunny* Lookin' good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max for you-

*-.--- ..- / -.. .. -.. / .- /-. ---- -.. / .---- -... / .-.. .- ... - / -. .. -. .... -*

*for others who may be interested in Morse code, this can help.*

https://morsedecoder.com/


----------



## RichT

> Rich I looked up Brother Dave Gardner *+1*
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


My dad brought home his Rejoice, Dear Hearts! album when I was about eight, and I was hooked. Brother Dave would be canceled in a heartbeat in today's intolerant culture, but those were different times. You can sense his background as a preacher in his material. Much like Sam Kinison.

I sometimes throw out a Brother Dave quote and folks just stare.

Man cannot live by bread alone. He must have peanut butter!

You get that, and I get that, but most would be clueless.


----------



## RichT

> wow left early last night and missed all the fun.my kind of party ;-)
> 
> - pottz


I know, Lar. Bummer. You and LBD could have tag-teamed me. It would have been much more fun. The Duck kind of petered out all by himself.

There I was, sitting and waiting for the next salvo and it never came. I finally had to give up and go to bed.


----------



## pottz

> wow left early last night and missed all the fun.my kind of party ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I know, Lar. Bummer. You and LBD could have tag-teamed me. It would have been much more fun. The Duck kind of petered out all by himself.
> 
> There I was, sitting and waiting for the next salvo and it never came. I finally had to give up and go to bed.
> 
> - Rich


no, sometimes the duck just needs too fly solo ;-)


----------



## RichT

Here's an old Brother Dave story I can tell from memory:

A wealthy man goes for his first transcontinental plane flight. (This would have been in the old propeller days)

They're up in the air and there's awful turbulence. He looks out the window and sees the fire from the exhaust. He knows a little about welding and is certain the wing is going to fall off.

He prays to God, "Lord, please let this plane land safely and I'll give you half of everything I own!" The plane levels out and flys smoothly to the destination.

A preacher comes up to him and says "my good man, I heard what you said up there, that you'll give The Lord half, and I know you're going to start now!"

The man says, "Naw, I made a better deal."

The preacher says, "What?"

The man says "Yeah, I told him if I ever got on another one, he could have it all!"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My concern is with Corelz will he post naughty Christmas jokes?

Temptation is a bitch… He has been doing great… yet people relapse…


----------



## pottz

> My concern is with Corelz will he post naughty Christmas jokes?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


he's toned it down i think it will be fine.


----------



## RichT




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That mention of intolerant culture reminds me of some 60s rock and roll songs. A basic knowledge of Judeo Christian religion was required to understand the context.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My concern is with Corelz will he post naughty Christmas jokes?
> 
> Temptation is a bitch… He has been doing great… yet people relapse…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Naughty and nice is Christmas tradition. ;-)))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The Cavaliers - Oh Where Can My Baby Be


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- Why this car wreck song after all the previous posts on car wrecks? :>)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Christmas projects are almost done and sent out…


----------



## bandit571

God is Great

Beer is good

people are…CRAZY….


----------



## pottz

brother is here from oregon so it's early good nights from me till christmas.peace jocks,behave tonight-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> brother is here from oregon so it s early good nights from me till christmas.peace jocks,behave tonight-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Hey- is he up to a tuck-in?


----------



## LeeRoyMan

*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*20,000 Pizza Vending Machines Are Coming to North America*
https://www.thrillist.com/news/nation/pizzaforno-is-rolling-out-pizza-making-kiosks


----------



## corelz125

A Muslim, a Hindu and a lawyer are travelling through the desert…

They've tried to make good time in their travels, but find that night will fall before they can make it to the next town.

Luckily they find a farm nearby, and they ask the farmer if they can stay for the night.

When he agrees, not wanting to impose too much, they set their sleeping rolls in his barn.

The farmer goes to bed inside, and was on the verge of sleep when he hears a knock at the door.

Slightly annoyed, he goes and opens the door.

The Hindu is at the door with his bedroll and says: "My deepest apologies, but I've just realised there is a cow in the barn. In my religion, cows are sacred and I learned growing up that it is presumptuous to sleep on the same ground as them. Would you mind if I slept inside?"

The farmer is understanding and allows him to sleep in a spare room.

He goes back to bed and is again on the verge of sleep when another knock arrives.

Disgruntled, he goes to the door and finds the Muslim there with his bedroll.

The Muslim says: "I'm terribly sorry but I've realised there is a pig in your barn. In my religion we consider pigs to be unclean, and I feel it would be impious of me to sleep on the same ground as one. May I sleep inside?"

The farmer is frustrated, but again understand and allows the Muslim in.

Only the lawyer is left in the barn. Once more, the farmer is on the verge of sleep but hears a knock at the door. Furious, he stomps to the door, throws it open and is on the verge of shouting when he is brought up short. The cow and the pig are at the door.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> We should patent these, and put one at every supermarket. Who s with me? We ll be Rich or rich…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


I'd be happy if I could just get the kick me dogs out of the places where I buy my groceries. My favorites are those that bark while getting in everyone's way while wearing a "service animal" vest fresh from amazon.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- Why this car wreck song after all the previous posts on car wrecks? :>)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It is good advice in these wicked times. He's singing about how he has to *be good*.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> God is Great
> 
> Beer is good
> 
> people are…CRAZY….
> 
> - bandit571


people are…STUPID…. CRAZY can be fixed ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Top Max- Why this car wreck song after all the previous posts on car wrecks? :>)
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> It is good advice in these wicked times. He s singing about how he has to *be good*.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*+1*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corelz-* When I started the joke and it was a farmer joke… OMG he's going to relapse but you didn't- good job
* :>)*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Lawlessness, the broken window theory that, leave broken windows, then drug dealers will move in, then crime escalates. The riots (to me) are contributing to the organized looting of stores. If you have ever been to Athens - stop signs are a suggestion. (example). San Fran mayor has now reversed her stance on defund police, NYC new mayor says he will be tough on crime (he said he believes in the broken window theory.) I see a trend here.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Glad there is hope somewhere. The news reported tonight the 4 South King County mayors are calling for the county prosecutor to end the juvenile rehabilitation program and reopen the detention center. A prosecutor's office presentation to city law enforcement officers said that a juvenile with a gun brandishing it in a confrontation causing panic would go to rehabilitation and not see any incarceration or prosecution. Quotas were presented as the problem. BIPOC is 48% of the population and 86% incarcerated. To get law enforcement we need more white kids to commit an equal share of violent crimes ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> God is Great
> 
> Beer is good
> 
> people are…CRAZY….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> people are…STUPID…. *CRAZY can be fixed *;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Yet in some cases, especially when being single.*..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Christmas projects are almost done and sent out…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Lookin good DW.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Thx Top Max… Now I get ready for Valentines (National Female Holiday in America)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Only the lawyer is left in the barn. Once more, the farmer is on the verge of sleep but hears a knock at the door. Furious, he stomps to the door, throws it open and is on the verge of shouting when he is brought up short. The cow and the pig are at the door.
> 
> - corelz125


;-))) I understand completely ;-(


----------



## RichT

> *
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


...


----------



## RichT

> My concern is with Corelz will he post naughty Christmas jokes?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Concern? That's my Christmas wish!

Nothing better than a raunchy Santa joke.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> people are…STUPID…. CRAZY can be fixed ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> OK, Topa, what about crazy AND stupid? Not fixable in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


Psychologists say *STUPID* is intentionally ignoring facts motivated by greed, narcissism, and groupthink.

*CRAZY* is a "mental illness of such a severe nature that a person cannot distinguish fantasy from reality, cannot conduct her/his affairs due to psychosis or is subject to uncontrollable impulsive behavior." That can be treated with medications or involuntary commitment to mental hospitals.

The primary traits of politicians are narcissism, groupthink, and lying. Normally only narcissists will self-promote enough to win an election. Groupthink maintains political organizations. Of course, a good politician can talk out of both sides of their mouth. A good speech will have both sides of an issue believing the speaker supports their positions. Those primary traits are the definition of *Stupid*.

I was active in the local district Ds for 6 years. They control local gubbermint. I expected to be able to introduce a moral compass, a sense of integrity, concerns for public safety, and emergency preparedness and mitigation through code enforcement. I proposed the district not endorse any candidate who would not support and enforce codes. I was told by the chairman that those were just policy decisions. Policies ignoring the propane, fire, and structural codes putting lives and property at the highest possible risk are wicked policies, IMO. The chief of rulemaking with a lifelong tenure told me they could not have a hard and fast rule requiring endorsed candidates to support codes and safety standards.

Edit: If *Stupidity* was treatable we would not have the current crop of politicians.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - Rich


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> God is Great
> 
> Beer is good
> 
> people are…CRAZY….
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> people are…STUPID…. CRAZY can be fixed ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> OK, Topa, what about crazy AND stupid? Not fixable in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich


I dunno, we could ask her to take her bottom lip and pull over head, then swallow. Save the world ya know??


----------



## RichT

.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> people are…STUPID…. CRAZY can be fixed ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> OK, Topa, what about crazy AND stupid? Not fixable in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Rich
> 
> I dunno, we could ask her to take her bottom lip and pull over head, then swallow. Save the world ya know??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


great idea, I like it ;-))))))))


----------



## bandit571

So…where was that 6.2 earthquake the other day…on the Left Coast…?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A hero in Ohio chased down a man who snatched a purse from an 87-year-old woman. The sheriff honored Deshawn Pressley with the Citizen's Award.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Today the chity most likely is responsible for this head-on neglience. I believe the last backing out into traffic wreck was Thanksgiving weekend 2019. They left all the junk in front of my house for me to clean up. The 12-foot tall hedges block the view of oncoming traffic and the perpetrators backing out into traffic. Fortunately, there are better shortcuts than our road so traffic is fairly light. I have pointed out the safety issues to the chity but they are totally opposed to safety enforcement of any kind. The perpetrators have backed out in front of me before but I was slowing down to pull into the driveway and well aware of the risks so I am always on high alert as I approach home. Neighbors have told me they back out in front of them too. I have seen the perpetrators back out causing vehicles to swerve into the oncoming lane. I was a step and a half from being backed into as I walked along the street. The perpetrator could not see me and I could not see them due to the 12-foot high hedge. I do not know what happened here but previous experience indicates the perpetrator backed out causing the head-on accident as the driver spontaneously served into the oncoming lane. A neighbor said there were several aid cars here ;-(



















Sorry, the phone pictures only post sideways no matter what I do to them.

The additional issues include filling in the shoulder of the road and planting grass. The reason shoulders of roads are sprayed is the roots break up the edge of the asphalt. The chity is Ok with that, they cannot afford to repair roads and a major arterial at the bottom of the hill is full of pothole bumps. The left-wing whackos want everything equal at the lowest standard. The reason roads are built with a crown is to provide runoff to prevent hydroplaning. The high shoulder maintains water on the edge of the roadway increasing the risks of a speeding hydroplaner during heavier rains which are becoming more common.

The glacial material forming this hill is very porous. There was never any runoff down that roadway until the shoulder was filled in. All of it filtered down into the aquifer providing a near drought-proof water supply for the area. Now the runoff goes to Puget Sound carrying oil and tire pollution to negatively impact the salmon and other aquatic life. The chity is probably in violation of the endangered species act, certainly in violation of the state save the salmon policy, and in violation of the chity's own save the salmon policy ;-( Those pollutants were previously filtered and trapped in the underground filter. As a plumber I used to work with on gas stations used to say, "You can drink the drippings after 50 feet through a drain field."

In the State of the Chity Address, the mayor said they responded to over 1,100 code violations 3 years in a row. The violations were mostly for overgrown lots and un-mowed lawns. Life safety issues need a higher priority in this chity.


----------



## Peteybadboy

How about some woodworking?










Got the first drawer in and fitted nicely. Will glue up the second drawer today, fit to a different set of sliders. (can't get Blum).

Still have to put finish on the drawer fronts.

My Truck is finally ready for pick up from the Ford Collision place. Insurance covered it.

DW the Christmas gifts look nice.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Sorry, the phone pictures only post sideways no matter what I do to them.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*BULL ********************!*









and it's not even my camera.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Petey nice work!!!

Been busy on this last few days. Carcass is done but not the top. Did a dry fit to check height.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Completed paper towel holder for finishing room.


----------



## sras

Well, after 2 days working on my last gifts I am now about 2 days behind schedule. Delays due to a combination of extra effort required, high priority end of year tasks, and unplanned social events. Luckily we are not opening these gifts until the 29th. I still think I can have them done tomorrow. I'm down to final sanding and a couple coats of finish.


----------



## RichT

> *BULL ********************!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Somebody's grumpy lately.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> *
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> *


*
* *


----------



## pottz

> Sorry, the phone pictures only post sideways no matter what I do to them.
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *BULL ********************!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it s not even my camera.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


great now the ducks pissed off again !!! quick somebody post a half price sale on vino !


----------



## bandit571

Ummmmm….









Maybe after the Bacon Breakfast Bowl has time to settle through the system, I can see about getting the other 3 corners done…maybe..


----------



## GR8HUNTER

:<)))))))


----------



## pottz

> :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


i got one once but it wasn't on a cereal box.i forget what it came with,too damn long ago.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Woodworking Kudos at the Garage…*

*Petey- * +1 Again another fine woodworking project…

*Gunny-* looking good.

*Bandit-* another nice project.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* sad to see you being called out on the sideways pic by the Duck… but people should know the rules when posting sideways pics, especially when we are in the Duck's lair…


----------



## RichT

> especially when we are in the Duck s lair…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I thought we were in Gunny's Garage.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> especially when we are in the Duck s lair…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> I thought we were in Gunny s Garage.
> 
> - Rich


We are in Gunny's Garage and as in most social movements, there is a hierarchy. IMO we have a Jokemeister (Corelz), and for the photography meister, we have the Duck. Many others scramble around and make up the masses. Should that be a problem for you then take it up with Gunny. For myself, I would love to be the Metropolitian here but that is stretching it.


----------



## RichT

> We are in Gunny s Garage and as in most social movements, there is a hierarchy. IMO we have a Jokemeister (Corelz), and for the photography meister, we have the Duck. Many others scramble around and make up the masses. Should that be a problem for you then take it up with Gunny. For myself, I would love to be the Metropolitian here but that is stretching it.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I think it would have been better had you simply not responded. There's no hierarchy here, and there is certainly no excuse for abuse over the posting of a photo.


----------



## splintergroup

No record, but I remember opening the box from the bottom so the prize could be retrieved without jamming the arm into the box, pulverizing the contents, just to find the toy. 8^)


----------



## bandit571

Only to find out you need 6 MORE box tops to complete the toy….

Hmmm…all this group needs is a "Snow White" to keep the other seven in line…right, Grumpy (Rich)? I guess that would be Cricket?

So….who's who in this bunch…besides Grumpy?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DW-* wants to be Happy…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *BULL ********************!*
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Somebody s grumpy lately.
> 
> - Rich


When it comes to *sideways pictures*, I'm 110% more grumpier than normal!

Sorry *Topa*, at least you have admitted you tried. They have been my phobia ever since I've been here at LJ… as someone said, you can't cure crazy… add phobia to that list of one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sorry, the phone pictures only post sideways no matter what I do to them.
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *BULL ********************!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it s not even my camera.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> great now the ducks pissed off again !!! quick somebody post a half price sale on vino !
> 
> - pottz


LMAO I knew that would happen ;-)

*Duck* is supposed to be a world-class software expert so explain why pictures out of my Galaxy 8 phone will reorient to any position in my Asus laptop but always post sideways on LJ is shot in the vertical position. If I remember to shoot them horizontally they will be right side up or upside down depending if they were shot right-handed or left-handed.

Drum roll plese as we wait for the correct instructions ….................. ;-))))))))000000


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Cognitive recognition test…* We can see that the pics are orientated correctly but how many here can remember what the pics were about?


----------



## RichT

> When it comes to *sideways pictures*, I m 110% more grumpier than normal!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Seems like a really *fool*ish thing to worry yourself over.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Just crop the photo a little if fixes the sideways. Read that in a Duck rant on Photos and it stuck w me. I have passed that on at least a dz. times.

Got the second drawer installed. Both drawers set correctly. No picture as I took it apart for finishing. I like to put a 1/8 round over around the drawer fronts (rockler bit) adds something nice to the drawer fronts. Probably have another week before I can move on to the EPE table.

Picked up my truck and it looks good. They even cleaned it! Man that was needed! Did a nice job too.

DW no interest in being a dwarf, I mike get tossed in an Australia event (not sure if they still do that)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Drum roll plese as we wait for the correct instructions ….................. ;-))))))))000000
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Click on the picture,



  





it craps on, it's sometimes a bit of effort to fix… alternatively all pictures should be shot in landscape… or portrait takes should be shot… but let's not get violent, shot with a *urine gun*.

I have attempted to somewhat summarise/rationalise the above rant in this post.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*and this is why the Duck is is Meister of Photographs…*


----------



## pottz

*man you guys need to take some chill pills,maybe the holidays got ya all in a bad mood huh ?*










*now everyone take two and a stiff drink.*










*the big one is for rich !*


----------



## RichT

> the big one is for rich !
> 
> - pottz


You'd do well to sit this one out, lar.


----------



## pottz

> the big one is for rich !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> You d do well to sit this one out, lar.
> 
> - Rich


as you said rich,it's "gunnys" garage not richs ?


----------



## RichT

> as you said rich,it s "gunnys" garage not richs ?
> 
> - pottz


Of course it is. I was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## pottz

> as you said rich,it s "gunnys" garage not richs ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Of course it is. I was just trying to be helpful.
> 
> - Rich


thats what i love about ya my friend.


----------



## RichT

> thats what i love about ya my friend.
> 
> - pottz


I'm glad you understand. I'm always here for you.


----------



## corelz125

One day, on their 30-year anniversary, a fairy appeared at the home of a 60-year-old married couple and said to the husband: "I understood from your wife that you were a model husband throughout your marriage, and I would like to fulfill a wish of yours in honor of your anniversary."

The husband smiled and said to his wife: "I am sorry my beloved wife, but such an opportunity won't come again, " He turned to the fairy and said, "For the next few years I want to spend time with a woman 30 years younger than me."

The fairy smiled and said, "That's exactly what I thought you'd answer."

The fairy winked at the woman, waved her magic wand, and turned the husband into a 90-year-old man


----------



## corelz125

The little old couple walked slowly into McDonald's that cold winter evening. They looked out of place amid the young families and young couples eating there that night. Some of the customers looked admiringly at them.

You could tell what the admirers were thinking: "Look, there is a couple who has been through a lot together, probably for 60 years or more!"

The old man walked right up to the cash register, placed his order with no hesitation and then paid for their meal. The couple took a table near the back wall and started taking food off of the tray. There was one hamburger, one order of French fries and one drink.

The old man unwrapped the plain hamburger and carefully cut it in half. He placed one half in front of his wife. Then he carefully counted out the French fries, divided them in two piles and neatly placed one pile in front of his wife. He took a sip of the drink, his wife took a sip and then set the cup down between them.

As the man began to eat his few bites of hamburger, the crowd began to get restless. Again you could tell what they were thinking: "That poor old couple. All they can afford is one meal for the two of them." As the man began to eat his French fries one young man stood and came over to the old couple's table. He politely offered to buy another meal for the old couple to eat. The old man replied that they were just fine. They were used to sharing everything.

Then the crowd noticed that the little old lady hadn't eaten a bite. She just sat there watching her husband eat and occasionally taking turns sipping the drink. Again the young man came over and begged them to let him buy them something to eat. The man again explained that no, they were used to sharing everything together.

As the old man finished eating and was wiping his face neatly with a napkin, the young man could stand it no longer. Again he came over to their table and offered to buy some food. After being politely refused again, he finally asked a question of the old lady: "Ma'am, why aren't you eating? You said that you share everything. What is it that you are waiting for?"

She answered … "The teeth."


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Reasons to be cheerful, part 3

Summer, Buddy Holly, the working folly
Good golly, Miss Molly and boats
Hammersmith Palais, the Bolshoi Ballet
Smoking dope in the alley, and nanny goats
Sweet shop Samuels, Dominica camels
All other mammals, and equal votes
Seeing Piccadilly, Granny Smith and Nelson Willie
Being rather silly and porridge oats
A bit of grin and bear it, a bit of come and share it, and yellow socks
Too tall to be haughty, too nutty to be naughty
Well past 50 and no electric shocks
The juice of a carrot, the smile of a parrot
A wee drop of claret, anything that rocks
Elvis and Star Trek Scotty, the days when we aint spotty
Sitting on a potty, and curing small pox
Something nice to study, phoning up a buddy
Rubbing out a nuddy
Saying okey dokey, sing a long with an Okie
Coming out of brokie

yes yes, dear dear
perhaps next year
or maybe even now


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> When it comes to *sideways pictures*, I m 110% more grumpier than normal!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Seems like a really *fool*ish thing to worry yourself over.
> 
> - Rich


I just don't want any of my brains to spill out when I tilt my head sideways to look at those crappy photos. I am happy with the *foolishness* I was borne with… I don't want to nurture it in may latter years, like some.


> *man you guys need to take some chill pills,maybe the holidays got ya all in a bad mood huh ?*
> - pottz


While I'm on a roll,








Merry Christmas to all… may *Santa* bring you the present you want and not what you deserve, and hope the *New Year(s)* will be happier than *2020/2021*.


----------



## pottz

hey long time no see,welcome back brian.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

good jokes ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Just crop the photo a little if fixes the sideways. Read that in a Duck rant on Photos and it stuck w me. I have passed that on at least a dz. times.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks for the suggestion *Petey*

Here we go, the cropped test:

Suspenseful drum roll…..................










Amazing!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Thank's *Topa* 4 listening… and extra thanks *Pbb*... certainly a *tad shorter* solution than my *saga* of woes.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

for our favorite ducky










ENJOY BROTHER DUCK :<))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> for our favorite ducky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY BROTHER DUCK :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


LMAO


----------



## GR8HUNTER

Mind blown :<)))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Woodworking Project update-*

Working on a Bible verse prototype fridge magnet for a dear friend…



















And from my B Mineral skillet that my friend Rich wrote about it here. Thx, best skillet that I have ever owned…

I make my own breakfast sandwiches- here is a french omelet, Goda, and sharp Cheddar- on Tuscan bread. Freeze defrost and reheat… Yet I always have some Jimmy Dean egg and cheese biscuit roll-ups available.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Besides myself has anyone missed Ron? MIA 2days now…

I hope all is well…


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Besides myself has anyone missed Ron? MIA 2days now…
> 
> I hope all is well…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I think Ron is still around. 
I don't think you ran him off like you did a couple of others. (no names mentioned)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Merry Christmas to all… may *Santa* bring you the present you want and not what you deserve, and hope the *New Year(s)* will be happier than *2020/2021*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Pottz and Duck I hope that you didn't forget the children…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Besides myself has anyone missed Ron? MIA 2days now…
> 
> I hope all is well…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I think Ron is still around.
> I don t think you* ran him off like you did a couple of others*. (no names mentioned)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


DW the second eldest here having the power to runoff someone off? You give me too much credit. When communicating amongst others- This is a forum- once you post regardless of whether it is a question or a comment on a post then one can choose to discuss, ignore or move- on. Community standards are a must…

*Conan the Barbarian - The Secret of Steel_*





LeeRoy any Christmas projects or plans for 2021?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Mind blown :<)))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


The *duck*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like exciting times for air traffic coming with the New Year. Foreign countries have carefully regulated 5G near airports to avoid interference with navigation equipment. US phone companies are citing the lack of interference in foreign countries as justification for not regulating 5G near our airports. Classic case of Stupidity: intentional denial of facts. I wonder if they will beat Boeing's death toll?


----------



## RichT

> I don t think you ran him off like you did a couple of others. (no names mentioned)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


LOL


----------



## RichT

> - LittleBlackDuck


They look scared.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Thank s *Topa* 4 listening… and extra thanks *Pbb*... certainly a *tad shorter* solution than my *saga* of woes.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


UR welcome. Listening and considering facts is what makes me an outcast in this chity ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

December 21
"Humbug Day, also known as National Humbug Day, comes up every December 21. It is a holiday that allows you to cast off your frustrations before Christmas. Because the pressures of the festive season can get to us all, it is important that we all get a day to vent out all our frustrations."


----------



## RichT

.

Never mind. Political polling numbers deleted. I'll spare you.

But, a certain political party is in deep doo doo. Hint: check out the latest Marist poll.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

No shop time tonight. Took a rare evening off and went and had supper with old friend and his family. He and I spent few years dealing with America's enemies in the sand. While my wife is not much for social events and get togethers she does enjoy getting together with Scotty and his family. Mostly I think she likes to hear all the funny stories of stuff we did and how the official events differ from reality.


----------



## RichT

> No shop time tonight. Took a rare evening off and went and had supper with old friend and his family. He and I spent few years dealing with America s enemies in the sand. While my wife is not much for social events and get togethers she does enjoy getting together with Scotty and his family. Mostly I think she likes to hear all the funny stories of stuff we did and how the official events differ from reality.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Nice, Gunny. We must never forget.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thank you for your service *Gunny* and Merry Christmas!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Everyone wants us to go paperless. Will they accept responsibility for all their site's digital and technical failures? *NO* ;-(( I just spent an hour trying to pay our prescription premiums for the next year. The site finally accepted SWMBO as a policyholder. They will not accept me. We have used them for at least 5 years. As much as they spend on junk mail trying to get us to buy a policy you would think they would admit we are policyholders. Maybe that is why they sent so much junk mail, eh? Artificial intelligence is stupider than ******************** stultus! Now I have to listen to a second lie from the company. When I call customer service they will say "Wait times are longer than normal, please be patient, we value you and your time." Wait times have been 20 minutes to an hour since 2008. That is the new norm, not longer than normal. If they valued us they would hire some help! ;-((


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> They look scared.
> 
> - Rich


Sorry,









... but the message is still the same.


> - Desert Woodworker


America is east of Australia… not enough wise men arrived… all takers and their camels, drowned in the swim.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Poetry Corner: T'was The Night Before The World Ended

This chity has had a poetry laureate for several years. This is the first time I have seen a poem with any rhyme as I was taught to write.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Duck, Topa, glad to be of service.

DW, Check our El Monterey egg , sausage and cheese burritos.

DW missing, Ron & Moke.

Topa - Mayor Lightfoot is asking for federal help to reduce the gun violence in Chicago. (after defunding her police some) . Another brick in the sea change? (that doesn't make sense).

We had a tornado touch down about 2 miles from me yesterday. Really high winds for about 3 hours - gusts 50-60 MPH.

Brian thanks for the poem.

I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> America is east of Australia… not enough wise men arrived… all takers and their camels, drowned in the swim.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## pottz

not sure about ron but moke is fine and still on the forum,just not this thread !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Duck, Topa, glad to be of service…...............
> 
> Topa - Mayor Lightfoot is asking for federal help to reduce the gun violence in Chicago. (after defunding her police some) . Another brick in the sea change? (that doesn t make sense).
> 
> We had a tornado touch down about 2 miles from me yesterday. Really high winds for about 3 hours - gusts 50-60 MPH.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks again, you are a lifesaver.

Psychologists say most politicians are ideologues. They are not capable of considering facts in their decision-making process. Studying psychology I began to see consistencies in behaviors. Dunning-Kruger Effect is a primary personality trait in politicians along with narcissism and lying. I googled the FBI criminal analysis for politicians but did not find anything. I have concluded this country is not salvageable if we do not find a way to get politicians out of government. There is an Office of Congressional Ethics Investigations. A few years ago there was a report stating about 75% are in violation but only 2 per year are normally "called on the carpet."

30 years ago James F. Welles, PhD., wrote in the forward of Understanding Stupidity if enough people take this book seriously civilization might be saved. We are much closer to the mass extinction of ******************** Stultus today than we were then ;-(( I contacted him for clarification and I thanked him for writing his book. The most concerning thing he said is I was the only person who had expressed any appreciation for his book. I have concluded the rare ability to be metacognitive is probably the reason there is no expression of appreciation. Studying psychology is fascinating but it is also disgusting.

Are tornados common in Florida this time of year? I always thought they were springtime events.

Got to see the vampires in the lab this morning. Doc probably will not like the results and want to raise the dose of the statins for glucose. The most common side effect is memory loss. Sort of pointless to live without a functioning brain, but is a very common trait in this country and it is even more contagious than Omicron! ;-(( Then off to see a physical therapist for the rare incoordination side effect. Doctors will not admit side effects last longer than 2 weeks. Unfortunately, it took 3.5 years to recover my ability to write coherently without scrambling words beyond spell checker's ability to make a good guess ;-( Another Topamax disaster is level of cognition. My dentist called to have his vacuum pumps failure repaired. He had had an electrician there who could not figure it out ;-)) It took me about an hour post-Topamax. When I was sure about the problem I could not believe it took so long. Pre-Topamax would have been a 5 minute or less analysis. I was not doing much troubleshooting then. Most of the machine shops and small manufacturers who were not big enough to have a full-time maintenance electrician were out of business. All their work had been shipped to China in the previous decade ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> not sure about ron but moke is fine and still on the forum,just not this thread !
> 
> - pottz


Didn't Ron say he was going on a trip or something?


----------



## pottz

> not sure about ron but moke is fine and still on the forum,just not this thread !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Didn t Ron say he was going on a trip or something?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yeah i think he did ?


----------



## 987Ron

Thanks for the concern, am fine. Busy.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks for the concern, am fine. Busy.
> 
> - 987Ron


thanks ron now you killed our whole topic of discussion for the day ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Thanks for the concern, am fine. Busy.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> thanks ron now you killed our whole topic of discussion for the day ;-)
> 
> - pottz


LOL


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Thanks for the concern, am fine. Busy.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> thanks ron now you killed our whole topic of discussion for the day ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Well, I'm off for the rest of the day, I'm sure I could come up with something to discuss 
(or bicker about if preferred)


----------



## pottz

> Thanks for the concern, am fine. Busy.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> thanks ron now you killed our whole topic of discussion for the day ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well, I m off for the rest of the day, I m sure I could come up with something to discuss
> (or bicker about if preferred)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


we could discuss bickering and cover both.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Thanks for the concern, am fine. Busy.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> thanks ron now you killed our whole topic of discussion for the day ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well, I m off for the rest of the day, I m sure I could come up with something to discuss
> (or bicker about if preferred)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> we could discuss bickering and cover both.
> 
> - pottz


We could but at the end of the day, it would just turn into an argument.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I wish I could recover enough to be busy ;-(( I going to asked police to charge the mayor and council with a gross misdemeanor for violating their oaths of office. Ignoring line of sight for traffic for over a decade was the cause of the head on collision next door on Monday. They should have admitted traffic safety is an essential necessity on a 35 mph rroad with 45 as normal where 55 mph speeders are common. The police see that every day so the violations should be undeniable. They always say they don't know anything about walls standing on the ground like a giant domino or propane exploding. I'm pretty sure those are political groupthink responses. They have to more common sense than that to survive a day on patrol.


----------



## pottz

> Thanks for the concern, am fine. Busy.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> thanks ron now you killed our whole topic of discussion for the day ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well, I m off for the rest of the day, I m sure I could come up with something to discuss
> (or bicker about if preferred)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> we could discuss bickering and cover both.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We could but at the end of the day, it would just turn into an argument.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


LOL yeah.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Thanks for the concern, am fine. Busy.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> thanks ron now you killed our whole topic of discussion for the day ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well, I m off for the rest of the day, I m sure I could come up with something to discuss
> (or bicker about if preferred)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> we could discuss bickering and cover both.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We could but at the end of the day, it would just turn into an argument.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> LOL yeah.
> 
> - pottz


Why are you laughing and agreeing?
That's no way to start bickering.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> America is east of Australia… not enough wise men arrived… all takers and their camels, drowned in the swim.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Typical… but that cheap *Chinese* import would probably still finish up shark bait… *C19* doesn't affect animals… especially the water breathing ones.


> ... We could but at the end of the day, it would just turn into an argument.
> - LeeRoyMan


Not my fault that everyone could be so wrong and disagree with me!


----------



## RichT

Here you go. I fixed it for you.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa no on tournedos this time of year.

Got both drawers installed. First coat of finish has been applied.

Wife is looking for drawer pulls. Something modern and arty. This could take a while.

I saw something cool on ETSY out of Bulgaria. Glass and metal. Looked cool to me.

I'll finish, and she will claim the credit for coolness because she picked the pulls. Anyone else get that?


----------



## pottz

> Thanks for the concern, am fine. Busy.
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> thanks ron now you killed our whole topic of discussion for the day ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Well, I m off for the rest of the day, I m sure I could come up with something to discuss
> (or bicker about if preferred)
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> we could discuss bickering and cover both.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> We could but at the end of the day, it would just turn into an argument.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> LOL yeah.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Why are you laughing and agreeing?
> That s no way to start bickering.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


this time of year just makes me go soft.kind of embarrassing ;-/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Wife is looking for drawer pulls. Something modern and arty. This could take a while.
> 
> I saw something cool on ETSY out of Bulgaria. Glass and metal. Looked cool to me.
> 
> I ll finish, and she will claim the credit for coolness because she picked the pulls. * Anyone else get that?*
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Yes, both in marriage and business…


----------



## bandit571

Clean-uo, Aisle No.2!









Start up..









Getting there, put the toys away…









Put the tablesaw back..









Clean-up done..time to get back to just puttering around..









Corner #2 done…









Corner #3 done, need to do Corner #4..









Cut a cut pieces of Poplar for a box bottom…









Joint 2 edges for a glue joint….









Then glue up a small panel..









Let it sit a day…I think that will be enough for one day in the shop..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Forget 2020, half of Americans now think 2021 was worst year of their lives!*
https://www.studyfinds.org/2021-worst-year-ever/

*IMO- the younger people like and want social programs…*










*Personally, I have been blessed in my 73 years. Life is a road of ups and downs… Learning to adjust and adapt, works for me. Today's project…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Let it sit a day…I think that will be enough for one day in the shop..
> *
> - bandit571


*+ WOW* great post with pics…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*What came first the Duck or the Egg?*










Fossilized egg contains remains of the world's most complete baby dinosaur
https://www.studyfinds.org/fossilized-egg-baby-dinosaur/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*" . " * to keep us on the board…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *" . " * to keep us on the board…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


It could be we are bored?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morning all:

Got my two dawgs resting.

Freaking cold here. 50's this am. Going to low 70's

Bandit nice clean up. I might do the same.


----------



## pottz

yeah cool wet morning here too,supposed to get 1-2 inches today.only half day of work then we have our company party.that starts 11 days off for me.my kinda christmas gift.


----------



## bandit571

Yep…the Christmas HONDA Shutdown around here….Starts today. Son gets Shutdown pay even though they only supply glass to Honda, along with just about every other car maker in the US.

There are 2 assembly plants, an engine plant, and a Transmission plant in the area…plus all their suppliers…so, during shutdown week, there will be no "Tokyo Express" semis speeding through the area. There is a 45 minute "Just in time" inventory….as Honda does not warehouse parts, suppliers do. There are a lot of large warehouses in the area, where people sort and ship "kits" to the Honda plants on a 60 car lot. A "Door Kit" will have everything for 2 car/truck doors, except the metal skin (in-house at honda weld shops) and any hardware/stampings (KTH made, separate trucks)

So…when Honda shuts down for a Holiday, just about everyone else does….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

At work, but standing around. Expect more of same till after 1st of year. Time off? Even unpaid? Yeah not happening.

Go figure.


----------



## sras

Projects finished yesterday. Today is take some pictures and wrap them.

Tomorrow is more wrapping and prep for Saturday.

18 people in the house on Saturday. 15 on Sunday. Tuesday is our own family celebration. Then we leave for a long weekend on Thursday.

Should be able to come up for air on Jan 3 or so…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Table 2 assembly is complete.

Wife ordered the pulls, Blue glass and metal. (made in Wisconsin) I think will really be cool. Wife will take all the credit for the piece.










Top is from a coffee table I made 20+ years ago (solid material) woods are curly walnut/maple, Cherry (from several different areas of the country) the shelf is veneered w walnut left over from book shelfs I made. I hope the Cherry will darken evenly over time.

Drawer fronts need one more coat of finish.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Project +1 some beautiful work…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

PeteY that is awesome!!!


----------



## pottz

lookin good petey.the cherry will even out,just tell the wife to be patient with it.


----------



## bandit571

Work in progress..









Lid for a box…and..









Waiting on glue to dry…even used a handsaw, today…









20", 10ppi, Disston D8 panel saw…and…









A Stanley No. 358 Mitre Box….


----------



## splintergroup

Stunning Petey!


----------



## corelz125

Part timers, we have a half day tomorrow then back to work Monday


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Bandit +1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Awesome *Petey* I can't wait for your bride's finishing touches ;-) I expect that to elevate it up to Marvelous ;-)

The Lazy B has 2 weeks of paid leave for the holidays. Most years I had contracts that had to be completed by the time they returned. One year the contract I had that was supposed to be after the first of the year was moved to "done by the time they return." Instead of me and my right-hand man working for a couple of months, I hired 4 more employees ;-(

We used to have a lot of Filipino truck farms in the valley south of town before they filled it with warehouses. One year I was on overtime on a Lazy B Christmas contract. A truck farmer called about his well not working. I told him I was too busy but if he could not find anyone to call in the evening. I would not charge overtime since I could not do it during normal hours.

After dinner, I thought about him and no water. I called and he had not found anyone to fix it. So went down about 2 or 3 miles. It took about 5 minutes to troubleshoot and adjust the pressure switch. I wrote up an hour minimum bill, probably $35 plus sales tax. I took it to the door and he invited me in as I handed it to him. It was the barest house I had ever seen. A small ancient wooden table in the kitchen/dining area. No cupboard doors. No sign of the holiday season. Not much of anything in the cupboards. He walked over to his wife at the counter to show her the bill. I could tell by the look on her face it may as well have been a million dollars. I told them to drop it in the mail when they could and left. I gave our copy to SWMBO so she would know what it was for if they ever mailed it and told her to never call them about it.

Christmas time always has a memory of our daughter the respiratory therapist. They had a terminally ill 20 something young man who required an escort to leave the facility. His mother was desperate to have him home for his last Christmas. Our daughter ask her hubby if it was OK to escort him on Christmas Eve. His response, "Can you live with yourself if you don't?" The mother wanted to pay our daughter but she would not accept anything beyond her normal pay.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

It snowed last night…
8:00 am: I made a snowman.
8:10 - A feminist passed by and asked me why I didn't make a snow woman.
8:15 - So, I made a snow woman.
8:17 - My feminist neighbor complained about the snow woman's voluptuous chest saying it objectified snow women everywhere.
8:20 - The gay couple living nearby threw a hissy fit and moaned it could have been two snowmen instead.
8:22 - The transgender man..women…person asked why I didn't just make one snow person with detachable parts.
8:25 - The vegans at the end of the lane complained about the carrot nose, as veggies are food and not to decorate snow figures with.
8:28 - I was being called a racist because the snow couple is white.
8:31 - The middle eastern gent across the road demanded the snow woman be covered up.
8:40 - The Police arrived saying someone had been offended.
8:42 - The feminist neighbor complained again that the broomstick of the snow woman needed to be removed because it depicted women in a domestic role.
8:43 - The council equality officer arrived and threatened me with eviction.
8:45 - The TV news crew from ABC showed up. I was asked if I know the difference between snowmen and snowwomen? I replied "Snowballs" and am now called a sexist.
9:00 - I was on the News as a suspected terrorist, racist, homophobe sensibility offender, bent on stirring up trouble during difficult weather.
9:10 - I was asked if I have any accomplices. My children were taken by social services.
9:29 - Far left protesters offended by everything marched down the street demanding for me to be arrested.
By noon it all melted
Moral:
There is no moral to this story. It is what we have become, all because of snowflakes.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Good job on the cabinet *Pbb*...


> Table 2 assembly is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Love your *kiddie proof* design… *handles against the wall*!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Moral:
> There is no moral to this story. It is what we have become, all because of snowflakes.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Ain't that the truth.

And a vision test to see what y'all can see:


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Yetti +1*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It snowed last night…
> 8:00 am: I made a snowman.
> 8:10 - A feminist passed by and asked me why I didn t make a snow woman.
> 8:15 - So, I made a snow woman.
> 8:17 - My feminist neighbor complained about the snow woman s voluptuous chest saying it objectified snow women everywhere.
> 8:20 - The gay couple living nearby threw a hissy fit and moaned it could have been two snowmen instead.
> 8:22 - The transgender man..women…person asked why I didn t just make one snow person with detachable parts.
> 8:25 - The vegans at the end of the lane complained about the carrot nose, as veggies are food and not to decorate snow figures with.
> 8:28 - I was being called a racist because the snow couple is white.
> 8:31 - The middle eastern gent across the road demanded the snow woman be covered up.
> 8:40 - The Police arrived saying someone had been offended.
> 8:42 - The feminist neighbor complained again that the broomstick of the snow woman needed to be removed because it depicted women in a domestic role.
> 8:43 - The council equality officer arrived and threatened me with eviction.
> 8:45 - The TV news crew from ABC showed up. I was asked if I know the difference between snowmen and snowwomen? I replied "Snowballs" and am now called a sexist.
> 9:00 - I was on the News as a suspected terrorist, racist, homophobe sensibility offender, bent on stirring up trouble during difficult weather.
> 9:10 - I was asked if I have any accomplices. My children were taken by social services.
> 9:29 - Far left protesters offended by everything marched down the street demanding for me to be arrested.
> By noon it all melted
> Moral:
> There is no moral to this story. It is what we have become, all because of snowflakes.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Definitely caused by the Snowflakes ;-((

I can use that broom you have to get rid of. The mayor can ride it out of town to make the chity safer. I talked to the PD and put in a public records request. The police lady told me the officers notify the chity when they see obvious safety violations that can cause accidents. I notified them a decade or more ago when I finally got them to take the row of large landscaping rocks the perpetrator kept returning to the school bus stop when I would move them for the kindergartener's and elementary kids' safety. Larger then Knee-high rocks are a hazard to those little kids ;-((

I doubt if a police report of a safety violation gets any response. There has been no response from a couple of chity employees about the line of sight issues on a 35 mph road. The WA State DOT standard is 440 feet of visibility from 18 feet from the fog line for a residential driveway. The perpetrator and chity have 40 feet.

A few years ago the perpetrator parked to obstruct the visibility of oncoming traffic. He Told SWMBO to slow down if she could not see. The problem was she could not see through an F150 pickup when completely stopped. The police said it was definitely a hazard but legally parked, nothing can be done. The transportation department said the same thing. One evening a cyclist passed dong about 35 mph when I was by our taillights in the driveway. If I had been inching out he would have had 35 feet of reaction space ;-(( I called transportation and told him I know the chity requires life altering injuries or fatalities for a cause of action in safety violations, but SWMBO and I refuse to play that game. To my surprise, he offered the perpetrator a No Parking Sign at the end of his driveway ;-)))))))))) The perpetrator mostly stopped parking there. When he did I took pics with my 35 mm camera. That helped him a lot ;-)

A friend had an office at 15th NW and West Valley highway. It was a freeway exit area with heavy traffic. There was an accident there nearly every day. He would help them until aid arrived if necessary. He cut a lady out that was hanging upside down on day. Finally, chity negligence killed a lady so they put up temporary stop signs to make a 4 way stop until they could install traffic lights. That is why I doubt the chity cares about these 12 foot hedges










Or this destruction ;-((










*Look Duck, right side up. ;-))*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Yetti +1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Fighting over a FesFool?


----------



## corelz125

Both comments very funny there duck.


----------



## corelz125

A young couple, just married, were in their honeymoon suite on their wedding night. As they were undressing for bed, the husband - who was a big burly man - tossed his trousers to his bride and said, "Here, put these on."

She put them on and the waist was twice the size of her body. "I cant wear your trousers," she said.

"That's right, said the husband, "and don't you ever forget it. I'm the man who wears the pants in this family."

With that she flipped him her panties and said, "Try these on."

He tried them on and found he could only get them on as far as his kneecaps. "Hell," he said. I cant get into your panties!"

She replied, "That's right, and that's the way its going to stay until your attitude changes."


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Look Duck, right side up. ;-))*
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thanks *Topa*...

At least with right side up photos ensure I take a look. I just refuse to look at a post with sideways photos and what really pisses me off is that I may be missing out on some good content.


> ...
> She replied, "That's right, and that's the way its going to stay until your attitude changes."
> 
> - corelz125


Well toned down!... though rsoles seem to be passable.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> She replied, "That's right, and that's the way its going to stay until your attitude changes."
> 
> - corelz125


Perfect resolution ;-)))))))))


----------



## bigblockyeti

> He tried them on and found he could only get them on as far as his kneecaps. "Hell," he said. I cant get into your panties!"
> 
> - corelz125


That's better than him saying "These are too big to stay up without me holding them."


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny Memes +1*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

LB told me about a Corona Crazy Report he heard on his news. 700,000 cases with 14 billion in medical bills ;-(



> He tried them on and found he could only get them on as far as his kneecaps. "Hell," he said. I cant get into your panties!"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> That s better than him saying "These are too big to stay up without me holding them."
> 
> - bigblockyeti


It was his choice. He picked her out ;-)))))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


 That is how I felt too ;-))))))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


Looks like you are worried about getting a chunk of coal, eh? ;-)))))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* not worried about getting "coal" just thinking about LJ administration and the kill button… then coal for everybody… Besides the joke isn't official until Pottz posts his infamous* "Good one, Bud".* Pottz wasn't concerned about Corelz having a relapse a few posts back… we shall see.


----------



## RichT

> She replied, "That's right, and that's the way its going to stay until your attitude changes."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Well toned down!... though rsoles seem to be passable.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Toned down? You can't claim that until DW gives it his family-friendly seal of approval

P.S. Given your abusive postings of sheep, you might be in trouble on that one.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* OK, I thought it looked like more personal sweating in the picture ;-) I remember getting a chunk of coal one Christmas ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

" If you don't believe in karma, this just might change your mind.

In less than 24 hours, two Democrat legislators who want to "reform" the police - almost always code for defunding the police or even abolishing the police - were the victims of armed, violent carjackings. One was even done in broad daylight."

https://rightisright.co/two-police-reform-democrats-carjacked-less-than-24-hours-apart/?utm_source=ewcp&utm_placement=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter&utm_content=RIRnewsletter?utm_source=ewcp&utm_placement=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter&utm_content=RIRnewsletter


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* Life is full of "Roses and Thorns". The Meme represents LJ admin. (notice the feminine hand about to press the kill button. The sweating man represents us (metaphorically) waiting for judgment. Just some aside thinking.

I cannot give the joke my "Family Stamp of Approvable" IMO Poorly executed given the nature of us being on double probation, and Pottz giving his opinion that Corelz would not relapse with a naughty. Personally, I would rather have had a Dire Wolf post rather than what he posted.

This is the Garage…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I missed Meme's point with *DW* initials on the sweating face. Way too complex for a mathematical mind ;-0


----------



## LeeRoyMan




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*LeeRoy- Real men don't ask permission to buy a Festool… *They just go and get one… Think back to Corelez's joke who wears the pants in the family? Man must make a choice.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Lots of Top 3s. There were 8 on the 22nd ;-)) All projects posted that day made it. Maybe Duck or Devin could fix the software? ;-)) they are on the top 3 list, but some are not labeled. Confusion ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Looks like you are worried about getting a chunk of coal, eh? ;-)))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Depends on who delivers it,*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yeah! I guess it does ;-)


----------



## Peteybadboy

All thanks for the complements.

Gunny I feel the same way when I fix something. I like the dismount!

Topa nice story on the well.

Related to that …We picked a boy & Girl for Christmas to buy gifts for. Salvation Army does the screening.

So I'm on to the next project (Trestle table) for outdoor dining. The Epe project. I realized I have room for 8 foot in/outfeed on my table saw. Got to move the saw. One of the rubber feet (Delta cabinet saw) was stuck to the cement floor of the garage. It actually took up cement! The rolling base no longer works.

The epe table will be 10 ft long. Had to move the saw. (Garage door has to be open while ripping)

I agree, just buy the tool. My dawgs do that for me. Well trained.

Peg update, she is walking. Asked about getting the vaccine. Nope! Can you believe that?! She was given a 5% chance of living. (those late to the garage..Peg No vax. Got covid early Aug, in a coma in ICU for 60+ days now in rehab)

Christmas eve - we are playing golf. Freezing here. 50 deg going to mid 70's


----------



## Peteybadboy

A little sad

I wrote to BOXGUY because I have not seen him posting. He sold his shop and is now a fulltime care giver for his wife with advanced stages of Parkinson's. He sounds to be in good spirits.

Life needs to be lived. Enjoy life while you can.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Peg update, she is walking. Asked about getting the vaccine. Nope! Can you believe that?! She was given a 5% chance of living. (those late to the garage..Peg No vax. Got covid early Aug, in a coma in ICU for 60+ days now in rehab)
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I can't believe it! Why would someone turn down a long term proven safe and effective vaccine, that's crazy.


----------



## sras

Gifts are ready to be wrapped. And then plans got reset. Middle son has been spending time with his fiance's family. One of them testing positive for Covid. Not much in the way of symptoms. but now they can't come. They were going to be here a week. So a weeks worth of activities are out the window. We'll do a regroup and come up with a set of plan B's. Just really disappointing.


----------



## bandit571

Road Trip later today….


----------



## 987Ron

Merry Christmas to all the "Garage". Hope your gifts are well received and Santa drops off a Festool or two.

All my shop made gifts are done some time ago. Spent the last few days with scraps of good wood and some hardware that has been taking up space in a couple of draws. Results, small candle holders, salt and pepper shakers, Extremely small turned boxes with screw on and tilted lids. etc. Not gifts exactly just having fun.

Will be opting out for the most part till after the 1st.

Peace to all.


----------



## pottz

> Part timers, we have a half day tomorrow then back to work Monday
> 
> - corelz125


not me my friend off until jan 3rd.


----------



## pottz

> *Yetti +1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Fighting over a FesFool?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


nah he can have it !


----------



## pottz

> A little sad
> 
> I wrote to BOXGUY because I have not seen him posting. He sold his shop and is now a fulltime care giver for his wife with advanced stages of Parkinson s. He sounds to be in good spirits.
> 
> Life needs to be lived. Enjoy life while you can.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


thats funny i was just looking at his home page yesterday wondering what had happened to him.thanks for the update petey,very sad.


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Gifts are ready to be wrapped. *And then plans got reset. Middle son has been spending time with his fiance s family. One of them testing positive for Covid. *Not much in the way of symptoms. but now they can t come. They were going to be here a week. So a weeks worth of activities are out the window. We ll do a regroup and come up with a set of plan B s. *Just really disappointing.
> *
> - sras


Sure is my friend… Nothing can undo what is what it is… I am willing to bet you will come up with some alternative activities. And the Garage will be open throughout the Christmas season…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Will be opting out for the most part till after the 1st. *
> 
> - 987Ron


*You'll be missed but we will be open should you wish to post…*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Merry Christmas to you all.

Puppy just brought me a Veritas marking gauge. Thing looks very well made.

Boys beat the girls in golf today. I shot 77, Billy after skin cancer surgery on his back shot 75 with a weird swing.

Yes there where cocktails at the turn.

Dinner w same group starting at 4pm.

Wife is out cold on the Lani w a dawg on top of her. Got to be hot in the sun?!

Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey and Ron-* love the holiday story… Merry Christmas

*Pottz-* here is your card…


----------



## pottz

> *Petey and Ron-* love the holiday story… Merry Christmas
> 
> *Pottz-* here is your card…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


merry christmas dw.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Part timers, we have a half day tomorrow then back to work Monday
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> not me my friend off until jan 3rd.
> 
> - pottz


So how often do you have an *RDO*... Rostered Day *On*?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

As a Christmas present, *Santa* sent one of his *younger* daughters around to entertain me on the 25th.

Hell, at 20 years younger than *Mrs. Claws*, who is reputed to be 1,139 years old… all I could do is tend to her wellfare.

... and you wonder why,









Yeah, yeah… you've seen it before… keep tuned as it is on *speed dial*!

Still a *Merry one* to *yazall*!


----------



## splintergroup

Duck, you and your spousal unit have yourselves and merry one!

Quick question. Here on the up side of the planet, Santa wears a heavy red coat. Since your seasons are back @sswords, does your jolly St. Nick wear a red speedo or something more summer appropriate?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> As a Christmas present, *Santa* sent one of his *younger* daughters around to entertain me on the 25th.
> 
> Hell, at 20 years younger than *Mrs. Clause*, who is reputed to be 1,139 years old… all I could do is tend to her wellfare.
> 
> ... and you wonder why,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, yeah… you ve seen it before… keep tuned as it is on *speed dial*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Location Local Time Time Zone 
Mesa (USA - Arizona) Friday, *December 24, 2021 at 1:00:00 pm* MST UTC-7 hours
Melbourne (Australia - Victoria) *Saturday, December 25, 2021 at 7:00:00 am* AEDT UTC+11 hours
Corresponding UTC (GMT) Friday, December 24, 2021 at 20:00:00


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... does your jolly St. Nick wear a red speedo or something more summer appropriate?
> 
> - splintergroup


Can't speak for St. Nicker's speedos, but I do a letterbox drop of my latest puzzles in my,


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*It is Christmas morning in AU* yet I am sure others want to know what you sent to Pottz? and did you send one to our host Gunny? Yet to top it off did Rich get anything?

Thx for the nice comments on my project…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

With all this *sentiment*, I'll only go as far as drop a *sloppy*,








but, don't push it!

Notice no one wished me a happy birthday for today (25th.)...


----------



## pottz

> With all this *sentiment*, I ll go as far as drop a *sloppy*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but, don t push it!
> 
> Notice no one wished me a happy birthday for today (25th.)...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


ill give ya a merry christmas,dont push it duckie !!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Notice no one wished me a happy birthday for today (25th.)...
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> ill give ya a merry christmas,dont push it duckie !!!
> 
> - pottz


Hmm, had to dig into the *NASA budget* and send the *cask-o-vino* on a sabatical…









for a *son of a Hungarian fern cutter* a *Black Russian* is a welcome friend and those *sippy bottle's nipples* are sooo inviting… even though I'm relegated to the prawn left overs.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... even though I m relegated to the prawn left overs.
> - LittleBlackDuck


At least I can have all the oysters to myself,









no one else has mastered opening them, and I'm a mean *mutha*.


----------



## splintergroup

Mmmmm Snot and mud bugs. Where is the Vegemite? 8^)

Nice see-food yule feast Duck, The beverage makes me thirsty!


----------



## pottz

duckie throw those oysters on the barbie with some butter,garlic and parmesan cheese plus a splash of some hot sauce.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

Just looked in my sock.

Alaska Red King Crab. I have some Muktuk is case anyone stops by.


----------



## pottz

> Just looked in my sock.
> 
> Alaska Red King Crab. I have some Muktuk is case anyone stops by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


on the way ag, king crab is going for 70 bucks a pound here.welcome to the garage my friend.


----------



## pottz

maybe the duck would prefer some shrimp on the barbie ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Merry Christmas to all and theirs*

*Steve* Sorry to hear that. WE have been through that a lot in the last 2 years. My bride was in quarantine for her sister's memorial. It had been delayed for several months to have better Covid conditions ;-((

I just looked at BOXGUY a few days ago too. I wondered why he dropped his posts. Thanks.



> - pottz


Thanks for the warning *pottz* I was going to get the mayor a chunk of coal for Christmas ;-))


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> maybe the duck would prefer some shrimp on the barbie ?
> 
> - pottz


mmmmmmmmm shrimp. If the truth was known, I like shrimp and lobster over the King Carb. The wife like the King Crab over those. That doesn't mean I don't like the King Crab. All three are better than Muktuk .


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## pottz

> maybe the duck would prefer some shrimp on the barbie ?
> 
> - pottz
> mmmmmmmmm shrimp. If the truth was known, I like shrimp and lobster over the King Carb. The wife like the King Crab over those. That doesn t mean I don t like the King Crab. All three are better than Muktuk .
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


ill take crab first then shrimp then lobster.AG whats the price for crab where your at right now ?


----------



## pottz

> Merry Christmas to all.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


to you and yours gunny.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> maybe the duck would prefer some shrimp on the barbie ?
> 
> - pottz
> mmmmmmmmm shrimp. If the truth was known, I like shrimp and lobster over the King Carb. The wife like the King Crab over those. That doesn t mean I don t like the King Crab. All three are better than Muktuk .
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ill take crab first then shrimp then lobster.AG whats the price for crab where your at right now ?
> 
> - pottz


39.99 in Anchorage. The package was 3.43 lbs. That's enough for us to make 2 meals each.


----------



## corelz125

The story is told about a king in Africa who had a close friend he grew up with. The friend had a habit of looking at every situation that ever occurred in his life (positive or negative) and remarking, "This is good!"

One day the king and his friend were out on a hunting expedition. The friend would load and prepare the guns for the king. The friend had apparently done something wrong in preparing one of the guns, for after taking the gun from his friend, the king fired it and his thumb was blown off.

Examining the situation the friend remarked as usual, "This is good!" To which the king replied, "No, this is NOT good!" and proceeded to send his friend to jail. About a year later, the king was hunting in an area that he should have known to stay clear of. Cannibals captured him and took them to their village. They tied his hands, stacked some wood, set up a stake and bound him to the stake. As they came near to set fire to the wood, they noticed that the king was missing a thumb. Being superstitious, they never ate anyone who was less than whole.

So untying the king, they sent him on his way. As he returned home, he was reminded of the event that had taken his thumb and felt remorse for his treatment of his friend. He went immediately to the jail to speak with his friend. "You were right," he said, "it was good that my thumb was blown off." And he proceeded to tell the friend all that had just happened. "And so I am very sorry for sending you to jail for so long. It was bad for me to do this." "No," his friend replied, "this is good!" "What do you mean, "this is good!" How could it be good that I sent my friend to jail for a year?" "If I had not been in jail, I would have been with you!"


----------



## corelz125

What ever Pottz is buying i'll go for. Shrimp, lobster, king crab or even all 3 i'm in.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Actually *"shrimps"* be buggered…. they're *prawns*... but let's not worry about *ches*t*s*. 


> duckie throw those oysters on the barbie with some butter,garlic and parmesan cheese plus a splash of some hot sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


*PHILISTINE!* Oysters were bred to be eaten *raw*... no *Scotsman* would put on knickers to eat an oyster…
*Barbie* would prefer to collude with *Ken*, than cook her oyster or play with a shrimp… though that imp with the spatula seems to have other ideas than devouring prawns.



> Just looked in my sock.
> - AlaskaGuy


Hell, *AG* I'll put some *tinnea* into your empty sock.


> Mmmmm Snot and mud bugs. Where is the Vegemite? 8^)
> - splintergroup


*Vegimite* is a daily undertaking… not reserved for festive occasions.



> ... ill take crab first…
> - pottz


I had my share of crabs when I was young… my taste in *see* food is to take a closer inspection!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> What ever Pottz is buying i ll go for. Shrimp, lobster, king crab or even all 3 i m in.
> 
> - corelz125


You trust a man that cooks his oysters… may the angels of death fly over you and grant you years of torment… with rubbery oysters.


----------



## pottz

> maybe the duck would prefer some shrimp on the barbie ?
> 
> - pottz
> mmmmmmmmm shrimp. If the truth was known, I like shrimp and lobster over the King Carb. The wife like the King Crab over those. That doesn t mean I don t like the King Crab. All three are better than Muktuk .
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ill take crab first then shrimp then lobster.AG whats the price for crab where your at right now ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 39.99 in Anchorage. The package was 3.43 lbs. That s enough for us to make 2 meals each.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


damn you suck,thats half what i would pay here-lol.


----------



## pottz

> What ever Pottz is buying i ll go for. Shrimp, lobster, king crab or even all 3 i m in.
> 
> - corelz125


wow bud no one said anything about "buying", im looking for a "buyer" lmao !


----------



## pottz

boys im out for tonight and ill see ya all on christmas morn…....well depending on the vino consumption,maybe christmas mid day-lol.


----------



## bandit571

Back home, again..eat way too much, paying for that now. Was too full to even think about a slice of pie…

Barbie has hot buns?


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> maybe the duck would prefer some shrimp on the barbie ?
> 
> - pottz
> mmmmmmmmm shrimp. If the truth was known, I like shrimp and lobster over the King Carb. The wife like the King Crab over those. That doesn t mean I don t like the King Crab. All three are better than Muktuk .
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ill take crab first then shrimp then lobster.AG whats the price for crab where your at right now ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 39.99 in Anchorage. The package was 3.43 lbs. That s enough for us to make 2 meals each.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> damn you suck,thats half what i would pay here-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Thats price is about double what it was in June of 2020.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

AKGuy- great to see you. I hope the best for you this holiday season…


----------



## AlaskaGuy

> AKGuy- great to see you. I hope the best for you this holiday season…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thank you so much and the same to you and y ours.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Now, an even merrier Christmas to all Garagees ;-)

Whoever wants my share of the Lobster is welcome to it. I'll take salmon or anything else with flavor any day!

My bride's family spent a lot of time on the beaches here. Her uncle and a cousin would eat raw oysters as fast as all the kids could bring them off the beach. They would eat about 2 limits raw and then take another limit with them. Her uncle convinced me to try a raw oyster. I kept it down, but it was a miracle ;-))

The thing I miss most about cows and the farm is their talking at midnight on Christmas eve. I could never figure out if they were planning the next year or if they were super accurate prophets. What I heard was always accurate as the herd discussed the new year. If they detect people listing they go back to mooing ;-(


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* I understand…

The quality of the animal-human relationship and, consequently, the welfare of animals can be improved by gentle interactions such as stroking and talking. The perception of different stimuli during these interactions likely plays a key role in their emotional experience.

Then, I think about talking to the plant that was given to me in 2006…

I never get a verbal response but yet I feel a connection, too bad people are not as agreeable…

IMO- animals do not want hunger or sickness otherwise they seem more agreeable than some humans…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Merry Christmas to you too, *DW*. They are more agreeable than humans. They do not have the mental defect *stupidity*. They are not greedy nor do they take more resources than they need for survival.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Don't ever underestimate the duck… he's known *Galaxy wide*... straight out of the TV series *Supergirl*, so watch what *yazall* sayin… super hearing, and more… hmmmm, X-ray vision… 
But forget about self-spruiking,



> I never get a verbal response…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Nor do I from my *bovine blue*,









hard to ignore those sad brown eyes for a bluey, but one's gotta eat… and I hate cake!

With all this bloody *political correctness*, could that steak be legally served *mohican style*?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- have you ever tried to talk and reason to a Duck?*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

All I know about ducks is they are a PIA to clean. Pheasants are easy. Pop them open and pull the innards out and pull the skin off and break the neck to separate it all from the meat. Takes less than a minute vs 2 or 3 hours to clean a duck.

One night LB and I shot limits of ducks just before milking time. We gave a couple to a neighbor on the way to the house. After milking we headed to town giving a couple to everyone we knew who wanted some. The last stop was a guy from an auto parts store who told me he would take all I could get for him. I handed him a gunny sack with 12 in it. It was about 9 PM and he and his wife were ready for bed. The next time I saw him he said to never bring him a duck again! He and his wife were up all night cleaning ducks ;-))))))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max +1* good night and we'll see if Santa keeps me alive another day…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Did I forget to wish all a Merry Christmas?

*Good!*... to see my memory is still on a sabatical.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Did I forget to wish all a Merry Christmas?
> 
> *Good!*... to see my memory is still on a sabatical.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Most memories are on a sabbatical at our ages ;-)) Did I say Merry Christmas?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Merry Christmas to all.

Alaska Guy joined the garage I see. Welcome AK.

I hope to putter in the shop today


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

Feliz Navidad: Dudes and Dudettes.


----------



## 987Ron

Merry Christmas to all. Keep your family an friends close. A Ho ho ho ho is a good thing.


----------



## RichT

You know who you are.

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## RichT

> Feliz Navidad: Dudes and Dudettes.
> 
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


Same to you, Brian, and Feliz Año Nuevo.


----------



## RichT

> Merry Christmas to all. Keep your family an friends close. A Ho ho ho ho is a good thing.
> 
> - 987Ron


There's only one ho in my life.

Merry Christmas to you too. Our annual tradition is Christmas in Tubac,AZ, at the Tubac Golf Resort & Spa.

A little golf trivia-this is where the movie Tin Cup was filmed.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Ho Ha Ha,








Merry Christmas!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

*MERRY CHISTMAS ALL :<)))))))*


----------



## splintergroup

> 39.99 in Anchorage. The package was 3.43 lbs. That s enough for us to make 2 meals each.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> damn you suck,thats half what i would pay here-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Don't forget, he "found" that in his sock. Better for sure that something picked out of a beard, but ewwww!

I'd love to live in AK, awesome outdoors and priced high enough to keep the riff-raff away!

A woman I new moved up there and being a single female amongst all the men she commented "the odds are good but the goods are odd"


----------



## sras

> We'll do a regroup and come up with a set of plan B s. *Just really disappointing.
> *
> - sras
> 
> Sure is my friend… Nothing can undo what is what it is… I am willing to bet you will come up with some alternative activities. And the Garage will be open throughout the Christmas season…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Thanks DW - we are breaking our celebrations into several smaller ones. First piece was last night - it was very enjoyable and all had a good time.



> *Merry Christmas to all and theirs*
> 
> *Steve* Sorry to hear that. WE have been through that a lot in the last 2 years. My bride was in quarantine for her sister's memorial. It had been delayed for several months to have better Covid conditions ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Thanks Bob - we are still adjusting. One member of a group of 4 is sick today - not Covid - but enough for them to stay home. We'll still have a good sized group today.

The last piece of the celebration puzzle won't happen 'til mid January (after a quarantine). Should be a good time.

+1 on the thumbless king joke corelz - I did not see that punch line coming.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## pottz

> maybe the duck would prefer some shrimp on the barbie ?
> 
> - pottz
> mmmmmmmmm shrimp. If the truth was known, I like shrimp and lobster over the King Carb. The wife like the King Crab over those. That doesn t mean I don t like the King Crab. All three are better than Muktuk .
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ill take crab first then shrimp then lobster.AG whats the price for crab where your at right now ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 39.99 in Anchorage. The package was 3.43 lbs. That s enough for us to make 2 meals each.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> damn you suck,thats half what i would pay here-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Thats price is about double what it was in June of 2020.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


yeah used to go for about 30-35lb pre pandemic,still expensive but id do it.


----------



## pottz

> Ho Ha Ha,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


back at ya leeroy !


----------



## corelz125

The other night I was invited out for a night with the girls. I told my husband that I will be home by midnight, I promise.

Well, the hours passed and the margaritas went down way too easily. Around 3 a.m, a bit loaded, I headed for home.

Just as I got in the door, the cuckoo clock in the hallway started up and cuckooed 3 times. Quickly, realizing my husband would probably wake up, I cuckooed another 9 times.

I was really proud of myself for coming up with such a quick-witted solution, in order to escape a possible conflict with him. Even when totally smashed… 3 cuckoos plus 9 totals= 12 Cuckoos MIDNIGHT.

The next morning my husband asked me what time I got in, and I told him MIDNIGHT… he didn't seem angry in the least. Whew, I got away with that one.

Then he said, "We need a new cuckoo clock."

I asked him why, and he said, "Well, last night our clock cuckooed three times, uttered some swear words, cuckooed 4 more times, cleared its throat, cuckooed another three times, giggled, cuckooed twice more, and then tripped over the coffee table and fell."


----------



## pottz

thats funny bud.


----------



## corelz125

Merry Christmas


----------



## pottz

> Merry Christmas
> 
> - corelz125


same to you my friend.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Same to you, Brian, and Feliz Año Nuevo.
> 
> - Rich


Iguales. But Hey! Where´d you get that letter Ñ?


----------



## sras

Well, the last part of Plan B just got reworked into a plan C. No get together but a video call instead. Flexibility is key!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Well, the last part of Plan B just got reworked into a plan C. No get together but a video call instead. Flexibility is key!
> 
> - sras


LOL

I just send a text message, about as good and social as my wife and I get.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I asked him why, and he said, "Well, last night our clock cuckooed three times, uttered some swear words, cuckooed 4 more times, cleared its throat, cuckooed another three times, giggled, cuckooed twice more, and then tripped over the coffee table and fell."
> 
> - corelz125


LOL


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Feliz* Navidad:
> - wildwoodbybrianjohns
> - Rich


Not without my chain saw.


> *MERRY CHISTMAS ALL :<)))))))*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I must be mellowing in my old age this *Christmas*...

Told SWMBO, it's gonna *rain dear*!...

*Merry* one to all, and a *Happier New Year*, and also all *yazall* clandestine *casual viewers*.... though I'm now a day late… but we Aussies are way in front of you *Yanks*... all be it by *1 daze*!

Hey *DW*, got religious today… saw a *cross*,









and for once it wasn't the missus!


> A woman I new moved up there and being a single female amongst all the men she commented "the odds are good but the goods are odd"
> - splintergroup


I don't see too may labeling her as a *cauvenist*... hell, if I said that I'd be two testicles less.. and that's before SWMBO reached for the knife.!

More soppyness, however, this still seems to be pertinent in *2021*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I told SWMBO, that is *rain dear*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I told SWMBO, that is *rain dear*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


She doesn't drink enough… so she couldn't see them and the neighbor's dogs owned the smell.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Getting ready for *Boxing Day*,


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


to you and yours bob.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Christmas catch-up… This has been a festive day at the Garage…

Rich nice place Sunday discounts on vino purchase…*


> Merry Christmas to you too. Our annual tradition is Christmas in Tubac,AZ, at the Tubac Golf Resort & Spa.
> - Rich


*LeeRoy-* +1 on the meme.



> Merry Christmas!


*and Steve you had us and I am glad that you did have a Christmas.*


> Well, the last part of Plan B just got reworked into a plan C. No get together but a video call instead. Flexibility is key!
> 
> - sras


*Christmas story of the night! The Duck may have found religion…*



> Hey *DW*, got religious today… saw a *cross*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2021*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck












*The deer and glowing cross of the herbal drink refers to the story of Saint Hubertus, an eighth-century Belgian who was so passionate about hunting that he often neglected his religious duties. One day (Good Friday, as it happened), while he was patrolling the forests, a stag with a glowing cross between its antlers appeared before him and a heavenly voice told him to get back to his godly tasks.*

*Here you go Duck an easy project on the laser…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Steve*, Does the Vancouver area suffer the freezing rain and ice storms that Portland has?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moring all:

I have been spelling Ipe wrong. Started the table. Man is that stuff hard! This table is going to be heavy.

BTW moisture meter has a 30+% moisture content on the Ipe. Am I wrong?, that could be bad.

Hope you all had a nice Christmas.

Golfing today.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….

WalMart opened at 0600 this morning….and it is best to avoid that place…..IF you can even get in there…


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Morning to ya….
> 
> WalMart opened at 0600 this morning….and it is best to avoid that place…..IF you can even get in there…
> 
> - bandit571


yupp good place to catch omicron :<(((((((((


----------



## splintergroup

Our local WM has the problem of loads of tossed out "disposable" diapers in the parking lot. The adventure begins when you open you car door 8^P


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Our local WM has the problem of loads of tossed out "disposable" diapers in the parking lot. The adventure begins when you open you car door 8^P
> 
> - splintergroup


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Morning to ya….
> 
> WalMart opened at 0600 this morning….and it is best to avoid that place…..IF you can even get in there…
> 
> - bandit571


Guess we will hear from you again on Wednesday when you get home???

LOL


----------



## RichT

> Our local WM has the problem of loads of tossed out "disposable" diapers in the parking lot. The adventure begins when you open you car door 8^P
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


You got the color right, but it's coming out of the wrong orifice.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> You got the color right, but it s coming out of the wrong orifice.
> 
> - Rich


It's early, just now getting some coffee. LOL


----------



## pottz

> Moring all:
> 
> I have been spelling Ipe wrong. Started the table. Man is that stuff hard! This table is going to be heavy.
> 
> BTW moisture meter has a 30+% moisture content on the Ipe. Am I wrong?, that could be bad.
> 
> Hope you all had a nice Christmas.
> 
> Golfing today.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


yeah ipe is fun stuff petey.just made 4 table tops for my patio.30% is pretty high i just checked some i had left over and im getting 5-7%. could be a problem ?


----------



## pottz

just noticed we passed 17k on gunnys post.congrats.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> just noticed we passed 17k on gunnys post.congrats.
> 
> - pottz


Had to look, was a group effort. You got his all started…..LOL


----------



## pottz

> just noticed we passed 17k on gunnys post.congrats.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Had to look, was a group effort. You got his all started…..LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


im sorry ! :-/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Congrats Gunny. You hit the milestone ,-))

We got our ARTIC BLAST, 3 or 4 inches of snow.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns




----------



## pottz

well my bro has finally left after 7 days.one more day and the wife would have killed me,or him,or both of us-lol. he was gonna stay for two weeks!!!!! swmbo said, the hell you are!!!!! man it's no fun being between your brother and your wife.in the end the wife always wins,or at least should unless you wanna be home less-lol.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> well my bro has finally left after 7 days.one more day and the wife would have killed me,or him,or both of us-lol. he was gonna stay for two weeks!!!!! swmbo said, the hell you are!!!!! man it s no fun being between your brother and your wife.in the end the wife always wins,or at least should unless you wanna be home less-lol.
> 
> - pottz


LOL :<))))


----------



## pottz

> well my bro has finally left after 7 days.one more day and the wife would have killed me,or him,or both of us-lol. he was gonna stay for two weeks!!!!! swmbo said, the hell you are!!!!! man it s no fun being between your brother and your wife.in the end the wife always wins,or at least should unless you wanna be home less-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> LOL :<))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


well i can laugh now…...............


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Memories from Christmas past…


----------



## pottz

> Memories from Christmas past…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


OUCHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DAMN…....FU#$KIN SON OF A B







!!!!!!!!!!!!! i think i might have heard of em some where ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Memories from Christmas past…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - TopamaxSurvivor


*+1*

*Communist toilet paper…*


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *+1*
> 
> *Communist toilet paper…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW where the hell have you been ? oh i know,christmas with the parmores !!!!!rrrrrrrrrrr you naughty santa !!!!


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz*- you have come home… Para #1 traditional Christmas with her family and friends..Para #2 may be the age difference but my gift was not yet delivered… Hmmm… but a man is understanding of age differences.

*Petey-* I smiled respectfully on the Ipe weight comment of your table, for when I was in my 60's I was going to build the JBay Table. Realistically today at 73, probably not. I am learning to adapt to my physical abilities allow me.










*Brian +1*



> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> *Petey-* I smiled respectfully on the Ipe weight comment of your table, for when I was in my 60 s I was going to build the JBay Table. Realistically today at 73, probably not. I am learning to adapt to my physical abilities allow me.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Since it's Christmas DW, 
I thought I would find a picture of the actual table jbay had built.
Go ahead and use the info as you will.


----------



## bandit571

> *Communist toilet paper…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Nah..that looks looks more like John Wayne Paper…"Rough as hell, don't take crap off of nobody"
> 
> DW where the hell have you been ? oh i know,christmas with the parmores !!!!!rrrrrrrrrrr you naughty santa !!!!
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - wildwoodbybrianjohns


+1


----------



## pottz

> *Petey-* I smiled respectfully on the Ipe weight comment of your table, for when I was in my 60 s I was going to build the JBay Table. Realistically today at 73, probably not. I am learning to adapt to my physical abilities allow me.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Since it s Christmas DW,
> I thought I would find a picture of the actual table jbay had built.
> Go ahead and use the info as you will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


jbay, one hell hell of a woodworker.i still think he lurks in the shadows,kinda like the phantom of the opera !!! i hope he's still out there.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*pottz* "A recent study by the Cato Institute, the libertarian think tank, ranked California 48th out of the 50 states in personal and economic freedom." A PBS documentary about CA gubbermint bankruptcy I saw a couple of years ago said half of the population is either contemplating or planning to leave the state. Any plans to vacate when you retire?

https://www.dailywire.com/news/elder-no-wonder-why-people-and-businesses-are-dumping-california?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Back to Petey guys- will he be able to build the Ipe Petey table? Due to moisture and weights? My money is on Petey…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

18K by New Year's? Pottz is off all week ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Top Max- Pottz should come to AZ and be with me and Rich…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Back to Petey guys- will he be able to build the Ipe Petey table? Due to moisture and weights? My money is on Petey…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


30% is more than I would tackle. I would have to throw in in SWMBO's dryer for a few days ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Back to Petey guys- will he be able to build the Ipe Petey table? Due to moisture and weights? My money is on Petey…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> 30% is more than I would tackle. I would have to throw in in SWMBO s dryer for a few days ;-)
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Let's be encouraging to Petey- "Let's go Petey"...*


----------



## pottz

> *pottz* "A recent study by the Cato Institute, the libertarian think tank, ranked California 48th out of the 50 states in personal and economic freedom." A PBS documentary about CA gubbermint bankruptcy I saw a couple of years ago said half of the population is either contemplating or planning to leave the state. Any plans to vacate when you retire?
> 
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/elder-no-wonder-why-people-and-businesses-are-dumping-california?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


nope swmbo loves it hear,and well i gotta agree.we got the best med anywhere,the best weather,and anything you want or love we have it.ya we pay for it but find me me free and im on it?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Top Max- Pottz should come to AZ and be with me and Rich…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


AZ is one of the worse for climate change. 50 dangerously hot days per year and growing. WA is good but left-wing whackos criminal accommodation is more dangerous than climate ;-( Colorado looks pretty good.










Maybe there could be a Garage Communal in CO? ;-)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *pottz* "A recent study by the Cato Institute, the libertarian think tank, ranked California 48th out of the 50 states in personal and economic freedom." A PBS documentary about CA gubbermint bankruptcy I saw a couple of years ago said half of the population is either contemplating or planning to leave the state. Any plans to vacate when you retire?
> 
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/elder-no-wonder-why-people-and-businesses-are-dumping-california?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> nope swmbo loves it hear,and well i gotta agree.we got the best med anywhere,the best weather,and anything you want or love we have it.ya we pay for it but find me me free and im on it?
> 
> - pottz


IF swmbo ain't happy nobody can be. You just saw that this last week, eh? ;-))


----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


*OH HELL NOOOOOO GUNNY!!!!!*


----------



## pottz

> *pottz* "A recent study by the Cato Institute, the libertarian think tank, ranked California 48th out of the 50 states in personal and economic freedom." A PBS documentary about CA gubbermint bankruptcy I saw a couple of years ago said half of the population is either contemplating or planning to leave the state. Any plans to vacate when you retire?
> 
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/elder-no-wonder-why-people-and-businesses-are-dumping-california?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> nope swmbo loves it hear,and well i gotta agree.we got the best med anywhere,the best weather,and anything you want or love we have it.ya we pay for it but find me me free and im on it?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> IF swmbo ain t happy nobody can be. You just saw that this last week, eh? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


ok,you say last week,i say 20 years ago-lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RichT

Before you criticize someone, walk a mile in their shoes.

That way, you're a mile away-and you have their shoes.

(credit to Jack Handey)



> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## pottz

> Before you criticize someone, walk a mile in their shoes.
> 
> That way, you re a mile away-and you have their shoes.
> 
> (credit to Jack Handey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> - Rich


good idea buddy ?


----------



## RichT

> good idea buddy ?
> 
> - pottz


What's your question?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *pottz* "A recent study by the Cato Institute, the libertarian think tank, ranked California 48th out of the 50 states in personal and economic freedom." A PBS documentary about CA gubbermint bankruptcy I saw a couple of years ago said half of the population is either contemplating or planning to leave the state. Any plans to vacate when you retire?
> 
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/elder-no-wonder-why-people-and-businesses-are-dumping-california?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> nope swmbo loves it hear,and well i gotta agree.we got the best med anywhere,the best weather,and anything you want or love we have it.ya we pay for it but find me me free and im on it?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> IF swmbo ain t happy nobody can be. You just saw that this last week, eh? ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> ok,you say last week,i say 20 years ago-lmao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - pottz


I meant you got a serious reminder episode last week. Yea, I learned that lesson 50 years ago ;-))


----------



## pottz

> good idea buddy ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What s your question?
> 
> - Rich


i didn't ask, i made a statement ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


No doubt about that! You will be a h3ll of a lot safer a mile away ;-((


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW,

I will keep chipping at the table. I have a few Ipe boards that are 20+ years in my shop. Moisture content for them is still around 30%.

I put 3 boards on "stickers" for air flow. I want to see it that changes the moisture.


----------



## 987Ron

morning all, up and coffee

Daughter is taking the Walmart cartoon to work, sneak it onto the bulletin board in the office. Todays world that could be considered bad. She worked 10 hours Christmas eve. Rare overtime. 
Walmart gets a lot of complaints about how it is run etc. but I hear all the stories about the customers. Some are a lot worse than management. No ID and wants liquor purchase. Moving the pricing label on the shelf, taking a picture of the item with the lesser price tag in front and then demanding they be allowed to buy it at the lowered price. etc.

Have a good day.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday? Leave it at that…

47 cloudy, cloudy, dreary, foggy & misty degrees outside…

Waiting to see what the Boss has on HER schedule…before I decide on mine..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Up and functional, leave it at that. Like Bandit we have fog.


----------



## pottz

a beautiful morning,the sun is shining,at least for awhile and my brother has left-lol. it's great to see family but a week together is enough.ok time to rake some leaves.


----------



## 987Ron

Turned into a nice day 76 out, sunny, light breeze. Wife and daughter out so nice and quiet here. Did a little shop time. Time for a siesta.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> morning all, up and coffee
> 
> Daughter is taking the Walmart cartoon to work, sneak it onto the bulletin board in the office. Todays world that could be considered bad. She worked 10 hours Christmas eve. Rare overtime.
> Walmart gets a lot of complaints about how it is run etc. but I hear all the stories about the customers. Some are a lot worse than management. No ID and wants liquor purchase. Moving the pricing label on the shelf, taking a picture of the item with the lesser price tag in front and then demanding they be allowed to buy it at the lowered price. etc.
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> - 987Ron


It is amazing how far down and disgusting behavior has fallen in the last couple of decades. ;-(( Our local Walmart has the best selection of my diet foods and security patrols in the parking lot most days. The Ring app on my phone says criminals did not want anyone to have a Merry Christmas. One said the lowlife shot his car window to break it to steal his wallet. Not sure why anyone would leave it in a vehicle these days? Maybe he forgot it?

I haven't talked to our daughter for a few days. She is probably sleeping when not working 12.5-hour shifts at the hospital and spending over an hour commuting. She said she would probably be working Christmas and Christmas Eve so the younger staff with young children could have Christmas with them.

Frozen roads here in the Arctic Blast ;-) I will cancel PT tomorrow. No point going down the hill for it.

Years ago I had an interesting episode on the hill coming home from work. It was a nice sunny day with the temp slightly above freezing. I started up the hill. There is a 20-foot drop-off on the left side. It faces east and was shaded in the afternoon. The street was solid black ice ;-( As my studded tires began to lose traction I knew I was in big trouble on a slight curve. I hit the brakes to stop and started to slide back toward the drop-off;-( Too many years hunting on icy and snowy logging roads in the steep Cascades triggered a spontaneous response. Rather than slide off the drop-off, I cranked the steering wheel to the right, popped it into neutral, and hit the brakes. I expected it to bend up the back of my van on the hillside but it was better than rolling off ;-) As the van came to 90 degrees across the road, I slipped it into the lowest gear. As the van pointed down the hill I off the brakes. It coasted back to the bottom in low gear ;-)) There were 3 or 4 cars at the bottom at the stoplight waiting to head up the hill. The decision to go around on a flatter road. The same way I went to get home ;-) I got a lucky break to boot ;-) The back of the van did not hit the hillside ;-)


----------



## 987Ron

Yep time to nap.


----------



## corelz125

Adam and Eve are walking through the Garden of Eden for the first time.

They marvel at the beauty.

Waterfalls, beautiful plants, trees, and animals, and an incredible sky are the things they look at and enjoy.

Adam looks past God and sees a woman standing there.

With Eve next to him, he wonders who it is.

He asks God "who is that standing there?"

God turns and Queen Elizabeth II smiles and waves at him.

God turns back to him and says "I have no clue. She was here when I got here!"


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz, I tell all visitors "3 days 4 nights" see how that goes. I am not a hotel for snow birds.

Topa back in say 1982 I was on Rt 80 in clifton NJ in a mustang (poor snow vehicle) it was snowing and the cars and trucks where making ruts with their tires. I had to move right to change lanes to exit, as I moved right I did a 360 deg spin and ending up in the ruts in the right lane. I caught a guys face looking at me. I was in full traffic, hit no one!

Ron nice Bison. I think it weird that we named a city after the wrong animal. I tell my Buffalo friends that all the time. I get blank stares.

Worked on the IPE. Moisture has come down a lot in the parts that are freshly cut. 25% from 35%, some of the areas are 21%. I'm letting things sit as I mill the parts (over sized) to see what happens over a few days.

Sorted all the material buy color Light brown, Greenish, and chocolate brown. Top will be light brown. Greenish stuff for the base. Chocolate for the bread board ends and verticals on the legs. Stickered all the material for the top for air flow. Seems to be working.


----------



## pottz

yeah 3 days 4 nights is enough,even family.heck he was gonna stay 2 weeks,never even asked if that was ok.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

The few times that I travel 3 days 2 nights is the max for me. For my guests, after a couple of days then they are on their own. I have a guest house that gives more private space YET I can still sense their presence on the property. This has worked in the past but in the last few years, no one has recently visited. This is fine for me.

Pottz you have an open invitation including the Beagle, from me- 5 hour drive and we have a local Church nearby.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The few times that I travel 3 days 2 nights is the max for me. For my guests, after a couple of days then they are on their own. I have a guest house that gives more private space YET I can still sense their presence on the property. This has worked in the past but in the last few years, no one has recently visited. This is fine for me.
> 
> Pottz you have an open invitation including the Beagle, from me- 5 hour drive and we have a local Church nearby.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*DW* What about the rest of the Garage? Will you buy the gas?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* One Christmas we were going to my folks for Christmas at Kuna, Idaho. There is a rest area just as we entered Idaho on I-84. The parking lot had about 6 inches of virgin snow ;-) I was driving my 4×4xFord. It had been snow and ice all the way from the Seattle area. No problems with 4 wheel drive. I started cutting cookies in the parking lot to give the kids a little excitement. As I spun round and round I got close to the edge which had several feet of drop. I decided I had better behave myself ;-)

The only time I ever got the 4×4xFord stuck was down in the valley one evening. I was making an overconfident right-hand turn going a little too fast and accelerating. I did a 180 and slid off the side of the road. There was a dairy farm there and the water from the barn ran into the bar pit along the road. I was high centered in mud and cow manure. I had a 1/4 cable under the 4×4 to pull backward with the winch if I was stuck where I didn't want to go winch it forward. I had enough cable and chain to reach telephone poles across the road, but there was too much traffic to do it. I thought in an hour or so traffic would die down.

After a few minutes, a guy in a Jeep stopped and said he would pull me out. We got hooked up and he was bouncing with all 4 wheels spinning ;-))) After a few more minutes, a guy in a 4×4xToyota said he would hook up behind the Jeep and pull me out. He hooked up and Had all 4 wheels spinning ;-))) He started jerking! He would move forward and make a run backward. After a few of those, they popped the 4×4xFord up out of the mud and cow manure.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The few times that I travel 3 days 2 nights is the max for me. For my guests, after a couple of days then they are on their own. I have a guest house that gives more private space YET I can still sense their presence on the property. This has worked in the past but in the last few years, no one has recently visited. This is fine for me.
> 
> Pottz you have an open invitation including the Beagle, from me- 5 hour drive and we have a local Church nearby.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *DW* What about the rest of the Garage? Will you buy the gas?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Top Max- Not too fast… the reason for Pottz's invite was to have Paramore #2's….34 yr old twin sister to have someone who is more continental and would be comfortable with a younger woman. People know that I would never disappoint my friend. This offer is not for the Duck, trust me it wouldn't work.

Others go back into the "Show Must Go On" and read about the shenanigans that Pottz partook in…

PIC. deleted


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have 4 emails out to see who in the chity is responsible for or if the chity enforces line of sight standards on a 35 mph arterial to provide traffic safety and prevent these…..










One is out of the office until the 4th. One is the lady that directs questions to the proper department. One is code enforcement. The other is the department of transportation who picked up the big rocks the perpetrator put along the road a decade ago. They were in front of the school bus stop and cars would occasionally hit them. I would move them from in front of the school bus stop and the perpetrator would put them back. The chity was resisting saying "People should pay attention to what they are doing" until I took a picture of the kids getting off the school bus. That sealed the deal ;-) He also offered the perpetrator a No Parking sign at the end of his driveway when I insisted my bride and I would not participate in life alerting injuries and fatalities for cyclists who could not react in less than 35 feet if we were pulling out of our driveway. Normally, they respond in an hour or less. No response in a week so far to the first one and a couple of days for the others.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The few times that I travel 3 days 2 nights is the max for me. For my guests, after a couple of days then they are on their own. I have a guest house that gives more private space YET I can still sense their presence on the property. This has worked in the past but in the last few years, no one has recently visited. This is fine for me.
> 
> Pottz you have an open invitation including the Beagle, from me- 5 hour drive and we have a local Church nearby.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *DW* What about the rest of the Garage? Will you buy the gas?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Top Max- Not too fast… the reason for Pottz s invite was to have Paramore #2 s….34 yr old twin sister to have someone who is more continental and would be comfortable with a younger woman. People know that I would never disappoint my friend. This offer is not for the Duck, trust me it wouldn t work.
> 
> Others go back into the "Show Must Go On" and read about the shenanigans that Pottz partook in…
> 
> PIC. deleted
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


I thought the Garage would be more inclusive. I will invite everyone to my Tree Farm next summer to harvest what they need. Too bad it is limited to soft maple, fir, hemlock, and maybe some cottonwood if any escaped pest control.


----------



## bandit571

Ok…what the flock is "Odies"? Trying to help someone with a finishing question…and has a closed mind.

Meant to take the drills down to the shop a bit ago…and that would be it for a Monday…yeah..RIIIGHT. Next thing I know, the hardware was installed, and the first coat of varnish is now drying…[email protected] hrs…or,, when I meander back down to the shop..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

deleted


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

deleted


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> *Pottz- what do you want? Twins or Top Max Trees*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Could probably use pics of twins and trees to make a fair decision.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*SUBJECT: I P E and moisture content*

I liked the thoughts on "moisture content"- Yes I believe that Petey will think this out (sorry Petey you are batting 1000 high expectations from you)

What is the correct moisture content for I P E, not for decking but for furniture?

*Other please post thoughts or links to share…*

Example: https://www.popularwoodworking.com/questions-and-answers/ipe-wood-or-metal/
*
"Wait 'til it's dry"*
Ipe isn't dried for interior use. The moisture content (MC) of ipe decking boards is fairly high, about 17 percent. This MC is appropriate for outdoor furniture but higher than the 12 percent MC of air-dried hardwoods destined for indoor use. It's easy to air-dry ipe yourself by stacking it indoors. Monitor its MC with a moisture meter. (To get a correct reading, adjust for ipe's high specific gravity: 0.92.)

Personally, I enjoy the challenge that I and others take to understand and try to control something organic.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Pottz- what do you want? Twins or Top Max Trees*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Could probably use pics of twins and trees to make a fair decision.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Pottz's SWMBO might object ;-)) Trees are typical, nothing special ;-(


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Pottz- what do you want? Twins or Top Max Trees*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Could probably use pics of twins and trees to make a fair decision.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Pottz s SWMBO might object ;-)) Trees are typical, nothing special ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Trees might be nothing special, but they could still be a better deal…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

"Even in the unlikely event that no further COVID-19 infections occur, the past months have left millions with long COVID and other severe, chronic problems. "I'm seeing a lot of younger people with end-stage cardiac or neurological disease-people in their 30s and 40s who look like they're in their 60s and 70s," Vineet Arora told me. "I don't think people understand the disability wave that's coming.""

"Hospitals are also being flooded by people who don't have COVID but who delayed care for other conditions and are now in terrible shape. "People are coming in with liver failure, renal failure, and heart attacks they sat on for weeks," Durham told me. "Even if you take COVID out of the equation, the place is a mess with sick patients." This pattern has persisted throughout the pandemic, trapping health-care workers in a continuous, nearly two-year-long peak of either COVID or catch-up care. "It doesn't feel great between surges," Choo told me. "Something always replaces COVID.""

"Throughout the pandemic, *commentators have looked to COVID-hospitalization numbers as an indicator of the health-care system's state. But those numbers say nothing about the dwindling workforce, the mounting exhaustion of those left behind, the expertise now missing from hospitals, or the waves of post-COVID or non-COVID patients.* Focusing on COVID numbers belies how much harder getting good medical care for anything is now-and how long that trend could potentially continue. Several health-care workers told me that they are now more concerned about their own loved ones being admitted to the hospital. "I'm worried about the future of medicine," Sheetal Rao said. "And I think we all should be.""

https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2021/11/the-mass-exodus-of-americas-health-care-workers/620713/?


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW thanks for the article. I was going to look up "normal" moisture content for Ipe. I know its heavy, but I bet our winds can blow over a chair.

This table will be outdoors.

Morn all, free to work in the shop today, or do chores.

We closed the clubhouse do to a covid case. I was there yesterday for lunch.

Wait and see I guess.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey-* you are an excellent woodworker and I'll bet you will figure it out. With the high humidity, you stand a good chance of having minimal movement.

*For Petey and others-* here is a link from a guy who makes and sells them… check it out for ideas and price$. This can be had for $15,000-

https://www.1stdibs.com/furniture/tables/dining-room-tables/outdoor-dining-table-solid-ipe-wood-custom-made-petersen-antiques/id-f_257630/?utm_content=condensed&allowUniversalLink=no&gclid=CjwKCAiAiKuOBhBQEiwAId_sK1scs9gxAUjwrZpEqkA7zmVk6TQTx1CYurmfAe9nzH5ZL59iJm7aRRoCQvMQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

> Trees might be nothing special, but they could still be a better deal…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


"Who cares, as long as they get the job done!"

Thats a quote from one or two of you dudes here. LOL.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Up late, coffee. Cloudy but later 75. 7 old codger "wife's description" golfers all in individual carts playing together, already on the 17th hole. One complained about her and another person walking on the cart path. 
Course allows it, early like this am. She replied something that is not quotable.

A bit of shop time, this am.

later


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…38 cloudy degrees outside….pills taken, fur-balls have been fed, trash taken out to the curb….

Will wait and see about a schedule for today…..


----------



## sras

29 here. Got an inch of snow. Both are rare events for us. Happens once a year on average.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 29 here. Got an inch of snow. Both are rare events for us. Happens once a year on average.
> 
> - sras


Steve, Do you get the freezing rain Ice storms as they do across the river in Portland?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Petey-* you are an excellent woodworker and I ll bet you will figure it out. With the high humidity, you stand a good chance of having minimal movement.
> 
> *For Petey and others-* here is a link from a guy who makes and sells them… check it out for ideas and price$. This can be had for $15,000-
> 
> https://www.1stdibs.com/furniture/tables/dining-room-tables/outdoor-dining-table-solid-ipe-wood-custom-made-petersen-antiques/id-f_257630/?utm_content=condensed&allowUniversalLink=no&gclid=CjwKCAiAiKuOBhBQEiwAId_sK1scs9gxAUjwrZpEqkA7zmVk6TQTx1CYurmfAe9nzH5ZL59iJm7aRRoCQvMQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


That is a real bargain ;-))


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- what do you want? Twins or Top Max Trees*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Could probably use pics of twins and trees to make a fair decision.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


yeah ill need some visual on that decision.


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- what do you want? Twins or Top Max Trees*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Could probably use pics of twins and trees to make a fair decision.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Pottz s SWMBO might object ;-)) Trees are typical, nothing special ;-(
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Trees might be nothing special, but they could still be a better deal…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


yeah send pic's dw !!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## sras

> Steve, Do you get the freezing rain Ice storms as they do across the river in Portland?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That can happen - more often than snow. Ice wasn't too bad for us this time. We live just a 100 feet or so above the river so it takes a lot for the snow & ice to hit us. A friend of mine slipped on the ice at his place yesterday. He's just under 300 ft there. He thinks his arm is broken.

We're up to 33 here. roads are clear. Snow still on the yards and roofs


----------



## bandit571

Rain has set in for the day….just one of those all-day soakers. 37 degrees outside.."Tain't fit for man nor beast".

"Ummm, good Charlie weather.."


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW thanks for the complement.

Made up a bunch of parts, letting them rest. I think you are right, outdoors here in fla the table will be hit by very high humidity, so far this stuff is not moving or checking.

15k for that table? if it includes moving and installation that is a bargain. That thing has got to be 1000 lbs.

Fla is the only state that does not get snow.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Going backwards today.. (Hard to read but says -3 new posts)


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Interesting….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Steve, Do you get the freezing rain Ice storms as they do across the river in Portland?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> That can happen - more often than snow. Ice wasn t too bad for us this time. We live just a 100 feet or so above the river so it takes a lot for the snow & ice to hit us. A friend of mine slipped on the ice at his place yesterday. He s just under 300 ft there. He thinks his arm is broken.
> 
> We re up to 33 here. roads are clear. Snow still on the yards and roofs
> 
> - sras


Hope he is wrong! That will be good news.

There used to be a term for Portland's ice storms. I cannot remember what it was. That ice used to break trees and power lines. The freeway would be covered with black ice. SWMBO has family down there.

She just found out a 57 yo cousin had a massive stroke on Christmas Eve and they pulled the plug the day after Christmas. ;-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Going backwards today.. (Hard to read but says -3 new posts)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


The count may have gone backwards if Cricket is doing clean up and spam removal ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Going backwards today.. (Hard to read but says -3 new posts)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> The count may have gone backwards if Cricket is doing clean up and spam removal ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thats very possible bob ;-)


----------



## 987Ron

> Fla is the only state that does not get snow.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Many years ago when we lived in Tampa it snowed. You had to find a dark wall and watch intently but it snowed. They let school out so the kids could see it. If you really tried you could find enough snow on bushes and stuff to make a small snow ball. Can not remember the year.
Some of the bridges froze over. Many cars sliding into things, dented fenders. All the snow birds blamed it on the true Floridians as not knowing how to drive on frozen roads. News Paper later did a summary of the "wrecks" and found that the majority were snow birds from up north. Old time Floridians it seemed just stayed home until the next day when it all was gone.

Only happened once in the 30 years we lived there.


----------



## 987Ron

The date was Jan. 19, 1977 Tampa Tribune said 1 to 2 inches. Looked it up to get the date. Do not remember the 1 to 2 inches of snow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I used to do a few service calls for maintenance contractors who served the chains like insurance companies and retailers like Office Depot. Most were based in Florida, but one was in Texas. Most paid but one did not. I called a collection guy. He told me it was a waste of time. The sunshine states, Florida, Texas, and Hawaii have the best protection for their shady characters. I thought about that when I read this about insurance claims in Florida. "Since 2013, $15 billion has been paid out in claims in Florida - 71% of which went to attorney fees, 21% paid for insurers' defense costs and just 8% went to property owners for their losses."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

********************tatle hit a new low ;-(( A lowlife attacked a bartender with a sharpened broomstick!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Going backwards today.. (Hard to read but says -3 new posts)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Figures.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Rain has set in for the day….just one of those all-day soakers. 37 degrees outside.."Tain t fit for man nor beast".
> 
> "Ummm, good Charlie weather.."
> 
> - bandit571


and Top Max says AZ weather is dangerous, with 51 deadly days of beautiful sunshine… The Phoenix area is the new Detroit of the 1920s. If they have water and electricity then they develop it… Think AZ people…


----------



## pottz

hey dw im packing for the trip to your house,should i bring my own tp,or what ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> hey dw im packing for the trip to your house,should i bring my own tp,or what ?
> 
> - pottz


Just bring yourself and some spending money, Amanda is looking forward to meeting the owner of Crenshaw Lumber. That's what I told her… I'll PM you with the details and please do likewise… Too many jealous people here.


----------



## pottz

> hey dw im packing for the trip to your house,should i bring my own tp,or what ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Just bring yourself and some spending money, Amanda is looking forward to meeting the owner of Crenshaw Lumber. That s what I told her… I ll PM you with the details and please do likewise… Too many jealous people here.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


LOL, hey i can be anyone that turns em on baby ! always wanted to be a lumber baron-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Woodworking practice… I am working on some Art Deco designs (I love Art Deco) Good run overall but I need to work on some vectors…


----------



## LeeRoyMan

I like this one.


----------



## pottz

i know many here need to make ends meet so i thought i should pass this on to our,well,creative business folks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Thx- still need some adjustment…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*R I P*

*John Madden, Face and Voice of the N.F.L. on the Field and in the Broadcast Booth, Dies at 85*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> i know many here need to make ends meet so i thought i should pass this on to our,well,creative business folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> i know many here need to make ends meet so i thought i should pass this on to our,well,creative business folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


That is a great plan ;-) Tax evasion is how they got Al Capone. WW police have to prove the thief knew anything in their possession is stolen property and that they knew any drugs in their possession were there. Until MickeySoft develops a digital mind reader with documentation capabilities, tax evasion is the only way to prosecute ;-( Shoplifting and home invasion are protected by law as necessary to support drug addiction.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Rain has set in for the day….just one of those all-day soakers. 37 degrees outside.."Tain t fit for man nor beast".
> 
> "Ummm, good Charlie weather.."
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> and Top Max says AZ weather is dangerous, with 51 deadly days of beautiful sunshine… The Phoenix area is the new Detroit of the 1920s. If they have water and electricity then they develop it… Think AZ people…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Why is He cooking AZ?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, you are right it does snow on some years, but every other state gets snow each year. BTW I have seen frost as far down as where I live.

Topa, sorry for your loss.

LeeRoy - I like that one as well. Reminds me of design on the Empire State Building. DW you might want to look at pics of the inside of that building for ideas?










Small steps but making progress. Here are some parts roughed to size. (not sure if I posted this already) Point is I am making progress.

Peg update (she had covid, no vax, and in icu for months now rehabbing for up to a year) her goal is to go on the annual Mother's Day golf trip to Gasparilla Fla)


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

I like them all. Also love art deco.


> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## 987Ron

Bright sunny morning, up to 80 later. Then a chance of rain my evening.

DW like the art deco, nice. The old "Poirot" series had some neat art deco in it. Spent more time looking at the sets than the show itself.

LBD gave a grown neighbor one of the Klotski Puzzles, he says he is not speaking to me ever again, I have ruined his Christmas as he is so frustrated in trying to solve it. Says it can not be done or he would have done it by now. Told him ot look on YouTube. He is actually a nice guy.

Petey The table looks likeit will be great. Noticed your Table saw, looks like mine. A twin?

In my next life I am going to claim to know absolutely nothing about computers, kindles, smart phones etc. Wife and daughter always have problems and somehow wind up with me trying to solve the issues. Usually something they have done. daughter likes to keep pushing buttons hoping it will work again the way she wants it to. Hmmm Actually I do not know a lot, just stubborn and keep trying. Tried using logic but logic and Apple do not exist together.

Have a good day


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…adjusting to a NEW phone, at the moment…as the "old" one is scheduled to stop working after the first of the year (according to Boost…whom sold me that phone)

Drab dreary, foogggyyyy outside, 41 degrees.."butt-ugly day" .....

Waiting on Mr. Gumption and Mr. Motivation to get me to go to the shop, later….

Hmmm, no Spam, today?


----------



## pottz

cold at 50 and rain just starting here to last through the night into tomorrow.in the shop today to start making a new front gate out of african mahogany that will match the shutters and plant shelves made earlier.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LMAO :<))))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> cold at 50 and rain just starting here to last through the night into tomorrow.in the shop today to start making a new front gate out of african mahogany that will match the shutters and plant shelves made earlier.
> 
> - pottz


Will the front gate have an opening for the Beagle to see any cats?


----------



## pottz

cold at 50 and rain just starting here to last through the night into tomorrow.in the shop today to start making a new front gate out of african mahogany that will match the shutters and plant shelves made earlier.


> cold at 50 and rain just starting here to last through the night into tomorrow.in the shop today to start making a new front gate out of african mahogany that will match the shutters and plant shelves made earlier.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Will the front gate have an opening for the Beagle to see any cats?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


of course,the one now does too.it's funny the neighbors cat will lay about 6' in front of the gate knowing the beagle cant get him,and just flick his tail back and forth pissing her off.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> - GR8HUNTER


They seem to know their audience.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I did those Klotski Puzzles pre-Topamax. Rubik's Cube was fun before the immermet had instant answers and solutions to everything ;-)



> - GR8HUNTER
> They seem to know their audience.
> - bigblockyeti


LB's experience driving semis says that isn't funny. It is a valid concern ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Peg update (she had covid, no vax, and in icu for months now rehabbing for up to a year) her goal is to go on the annual Mother s Day golf trip to Gasparilla Fla)
> - Peteybadboy


I hope she makes it. That is a tough row to hoe ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I saw on Nextdoor a catalytic converter thief found himself looking down the barrel of a firearm before he did any damage to the vehicle ;-)) He fled in a fairly new vehicle leaving his tools. Apparently, crime pays well in WA with the legislature approving crimes of necessity to support drug addiction and poverty.

It was also reported a local muffler shop worker said they replace at least one catalytic converter per day. It would take more than the news reports to just provide that one shop's market share. Sounds like left-wing wacko news is supporting left-wing whacko politicians, eh?

In the early 90s, my county councilman Paul Barden told me I have unreasonable expectations. I expected to be able to park my van in my driveway and have my tools and materials still in it in the morning so I could go directly to the job site without stopping for replacements. I am sure my expectations are even more unreasonable today!


----------



## MrRon

> Topomax.
> 
> Anything wrong with this wiring set up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume the ground goes to the box. If so, you are missing a ground wire to the switch box.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## MrRon

> Bright sunny morning, up to 80 later. Then a chance of rain my evening.
> 
> DW like the art deco, nice. The old "Poirot" series had some neat art deco in it. Spent more time looking at the sets than the show itself.
> 
> LBD gave a grown neighbor one of the Klotski Puzzles, he says he is not speaking to me ever again, I have ruined his Christmas as he is so frustrated in trying to solve it. Says it can not be done or he would have done it by now. Told him ot look on YouTube. He is actually a nice guy.
> 
> Petey The table looks likeit will be great. Noticed your Table saw, looks like mine. A twin?
> 
> In my next life I am going to claim to know absolutely nothing about computers, kindles, smart phones etc. Wife and daughter always have problems and somehow wind up with me trying to solve the issues. Usually something they have done. daughter likes to keep pushing buttons hoping it will work again the way she wants it to. Hmmm Actually I do not know a lot, just stubborn and keep trying. Tried using logic but logic and Apple do not exist together.
> 
> Have a good day
> 
> - 987Ron


I am also a Poirot fan. Ron from South Mississippi


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topomax.
> 
> Anything wrong with this wiring set up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I assume the ground goes to the box. If so, you are missing a ground wire to the switch box.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> - MrRon


The switch operation will work. Assuming NMB residential cable, the conductors will all have to go through the switch box. NMB 12/3 will have to route the second switch leg through the first lightbox. The basic schematic is correct. It is not an accurate conductor route. I hope that is not confusing.


----------



## pottz

a lttle progress on the new gate today.dw likes when we posts projects were working so this is for his delight !








the top arch glue up.








the frame stock and t&g panel boards.


----------



## corelz125

An atheist was walking through the woods. "What majestic trees! What powerful rivers! What beautiful animals!" he said to himself.

As he was walking alongside the river, he heard a rustling in the bushes behind him. He turned to look. He saw a 7-foot grizzly bear charge towards him.

He ran as fast as he could up the path. He looked over his shoulder and saw that the bear was closing in on him.

He looked over his shoulder again, and the bear was even closer. He tripped and fell on the ground.

He rolled over to pick himself up but saw that the bear was right on top of him,reaching for him with his left paw and raising his right paw to strike him.

At that instant the Atheist cried out, "Oh my God!" Time stopped. The bear froze.

The forest was silent. As a bright light shone upon the man, a voice came out of the sky.

"You deny my existence for all these years, teach others I don't exist and even credit creation to cosmic accident." "Do you expect me to help you out of this predicament? Am I to count you as a believer?"

The atheist looked directly into the light, "It would be hypocritical of me to suddenly ask you to treat me as a Christian now, but perhaps you could make the BEAR a Christian?"

"Very well," said the voice. The light went out.

The sounds of the forest resumed. And the bear dropped his right paw, brought both paws together, bowed his head and spoke:"Lord bless this food, which I am about to receive from thy bounty through Christ our Lord, Amen.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corelz-* *DW*- actually got a smile and chuckle on this one… +1
How is your daughter doing on learning "cursive"?

*Mr. Ron-* I hope you stay around and I remember you put out some nice forums. Good insight and woodworking is appreciated here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> a lttle progress on the new gate today.*dw likes when we posts projects were working so this is for his delight !*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the top arch glue up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the frame stock and t&g panel boards.
> 
> - pottz


Nice project and pics. IMO not only DW but I am sure that others like them as well.


----------



## pottz

> An atheist was walking through the woods. "What majestic trees! What powerful rivers! What beautiful animals!" he said to himself.
> 
> As he was walking alongside the river, he heard a rustling in the bushes behind him. He turned to look. He saw a 7-foot grizzly bear charge towards him.
> 
> He ran as fast as he could up the path. He looked over his shoulder and saw that the bear was closing in on him.
> 
> He looked over his shoulder again, and the bear was even closer. He tripped and fell on the ground.
> 
> He rolled over to pick himself up but saw that the bear was right on top of him,reaching for him with his left paw and raising his right paw to strike him.
> 
> At that instant the Atheist cried out, "Oh my God!" Time stopped. The bear froze.
> 
> The forest was silent. As a bright light shone upon the man, a voice came out of the sky.
> 
> "You deny my existence for all these years, teach others I don't exist and even credit creation to cosmic accident." "Do you expect me to help you out of this predicament? Am I to count you as a believer?"
> 
> The atheist looked directly into the light, "It would be hypocritical of me to suddenly ask you to treat me as a Christian now, but perhaps you could make the BEAR a Christian?"
> 
> "Very well," said the voice. The light went out.
> 
> The sounds of the forest resumed. And the bear dropped his right paw, brought both paws together, bowed his head and spoke:"Lord bless this food, which I am about to receive from thy bounty through Christ our Lord, Amen.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The sounds of the forest resumed. And the bear dropped his right paw, brought both paws together, bowed his head and spoke:"Lord bless this food, which I am about to receive from thy bounty through Christ our Lord, Amen.
> 
> - corelz125


LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Nice project and pics. IMO not only DW but I am sure that others like them as well.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I like seeing woodworking. Petey is getting humidity solved. Pottz always has something in progress. The gate reminds me of one day my bride's best friend call me to cut some boards to the proper length so she could surprise her hubby with a gate to the backyard. That turned out to be an all-day project ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* We must remember Bandit (our traditional woodworker and his photo postings…) love his projects…

Nice job all of you… *Woodworking is back at the Garage*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> An atheist was walking through the woods. "What majestic trees! What powerful rivers! What beautiful animals!" he said to himself.
> 
> As he was walking alongside the river, he heard a rustling in the bushes behind him. He turned to look. He saw a 7-foot grizzly bear charge towards him.
> 
> He ran as fast as he could up the path. He looked over his shoulder and saw that the bear was closing in on him.
> 
> He looked over his shoulder again, and the bear was even closer. He tripped and fell on the ground.
> 
> He rolled over to pick himself up but saw that the bear was right on top of him,reaching for him with his left paw and raising his right paw to strike him.
> 
> At that instant the Atheist cried out, "Oh my God!" Time stopped. The bear froze.
> 
> The forest was silent. As a bright light shone upon the man, a voice came out of the sky.
> 
> "You deny my existence for all these years, teach others I don't exist and even credit creation to cosmic accident." "Do you expect me to help you out of this predicament? Am I to count you as a believer?"
> 
> The atheist looked directly into the light, "It would be hypocritical of me to suddenly ask you to treat me as a Christian now, but perhaps you could make the BEAR a Christian?"
> 
> "Very well," said the voice. The light went out.
> 
> The sounds of the forest resumed. And the bear dropped his right paw, brought both paws together, bowed his head and spoke:"Lord bless this food, which I am about to receive from thy bounty through Christ our Lord, Amen.
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Almost done with finish on this cabinet.


----------



## corelz125

I have to admit this is very impressive from Milwaukee. I didn't think they could make an impact gun that was cordless and delivered as much power as it does.


----------



## corelz125

DW don't think she's kept up with it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* We must remember Bandit (our traditional woodworker and his photo postings…) love his projects…
> 
> Nice job all of you… *Woodworking is back at the Garage*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


And* Gunny*. Is your short-term memory as bad as mine? ;-)) Glucose med does it( I told doc, she reduced the dose. May or may not help. Vocabulary is suffering and spelling simple words. Proofreading errors ;-(( Usually seee them later.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I saw on the news covid is going crazy ;(( Hospitals are at 100%, unvaccinated that get hit hard will regret it without any hospital care, and only 1/3 of people obey their isolation requirements when they get it. No wonder the US is the world leader. Let Free=Dumb ring!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> .... Apparently, crime pays well in WA with the legislature approving crimes of necessity to support drug addiction and poverty….
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> But do they dish out free housing?


They are trying but all it does is increase crime in the area. Most people who will accept help have it. These do not want any responsibility in their lives.



> .... In the early 90s, my county councilman Paul Barden told me I have unreasonable expectations. I expected to be able to park my van in my driveway and have my tools and materials still in it in the morning…
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> That s not unreasonable… I had to pay for parking, to park my car in front of my house… which was on a no-traffic, side street… bloody free parking for non-residents going shopping 100 meters away.
> - LittleBlackDuck


Reasonable here. Nobody will walk over 2 miles to shop ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- * I missed your check-in, especially stories and facts about Oklahoma, therefore I'll add some OK trivia of today…

*"How Oklahoma Became a Marijuana Boom State"*

Weed entrepreneurs have poured into Oklahoma from across the United States, propelled by low start-up costs and relaxed rules.

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/12/29/us/oklahoma-marijuana-boom.html?surface=icymi-home&fellback=false&req_id=519696709&algo=identity&variant=0_manual_curation&pool=pool/215befff-e8c1-41b4-947b-d712144a34dc&imp_id=151458903

*Now they grow it in former chicken coops…*


----------



## 987Ron

Oklahoma has changed a lot as most places have. Last two visit was amazed at the Indian run casinos at the entrance to the state along the interstate. Cheap. Not the Indians I grew up with. They had more class for sure.

Just had a call to let us now of the passing of one of my uncles. 95. Gene and I use to go over into Osage Terr. to hunt and fish. He could speak some Osage and Cherokee so we often were welcome on land not usually visited by outsiders. One of my favorite uncles by marriage. US Navy WWII. Good man and role model.

Old story I may have told before about Oklahoma and the Indian Tribe, Cherokee.

When W. W. "Bill" Keeler was president of Phillips Pet. Co. (60s?) The company was visited by some dignitaries from Washington DC (maybe U.S. Interior Dept.). They were treated to the Phillips headquarters in Bartlesville and Frank Phillips ranch and the Woolrock Museum of Frank Phillips. Afterwards they sent Keeler a thank you note with the afterthought that the only regret they had was not meeting any American Indians. 
Mr. Keeler answered their note with his own. He wrote it on Cherokee Tribal Stationary and signed it W. W. Keeler Principal Chief of the Cherokee Nation. He was. Always liked that story.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Made progress today










This is the center part of the leg. Ipe (left over from the deck I build in Katona) and maple. I will taper this from bottom to top a little. Mortis is build in w this glue up.










The is a mock up with the top and bottom of the leg in position to show what it might look like.

Took all the art off the walls and patched the holes, wife just painted up the patched. Good work done today.

Gunny cabinet is coming along.

Trivia night and dinner w friends tonight.


----------



## pottz

well still raining here,went all night pretty hard,at 4-1/4" right now with about 9 hours to go.sunshine tomorrow they say.no shop work today just a run to lowes and sams club.i debated to battle the rain or shoppers on new years eve,i chose the rain.that saltillo tile i covered the patio has created a new problem.by raising the level about an inch im getting water coming in under the wall adjacent the patio.gotta figure out something to fix that,maybe caulking.


----------



## 987Ron

Started making some small wooden padlocks. All wood except for some 1/8 and 3/32" brass rod as pivot points. Almost to small for these old eyes. Started to give up on that project today, but am pursuing. Stubborn. Doing a bit at a time. Got a book for Christmas on making gadgets and this was part of a chapter. Lots of small pieces.

Need a real project to get into.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... maybe caulking.
> - pottz


*Caulk* will cost a tube or two… ripping the tiles up wont cost you a shekel!


> Started making some small wooden padlocks…. Need a real project to get into.
> - 987Ron


Make a combination lock *987*,









Its 6.5" (closed), so you wont have trouble finding it in your pocket.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* Looks like OK is joining the modern world ;-)

*Petey* Lookin good.

*Pottz* GOod luck on the water issue. That has the potential for serious damage. A neighbor at our old house rented it out when he worked out of town for several years. There was a plumbing leak with moisture in the crawl space. It dry-rotted the lower 18" of all the walls ;=((

*Ron* What are the wooden padlocks for?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey* nice progress with the IPE

*Ron* good story on OK lifestyle. As for the "old hands and eyes"- I tried making earing with the laser no problem except when it came to tying and twisting the metal hardware. Moved on with earings. You may want to try making one these *Man Lamp (Version 2)* that I found on YouTube. I think that it was inspired for a gift to a dear friend.

*Pottz*



> well still raining here,went all night pretty hard,at 4-1/4" right now with about 9 hours to go.sunshine tomorrow they say.no shop work today just a run to lowes and sams club.i debated to battle the rain or shoppers on new years eve,i chose the rain.that saltillo tile i covered the patio has created a new problem.by raising the level about an inch im getting water coming in under the wall adjacent the patio.gotta figure out something to fix that,maybe caulking.
> 
> - pottz


Not pushing pictures but in this case, a pic or 2 will help understand the issue… Water will seek and find the lowest point… best of luck. As for the Ducks comment on ripping up the tiles… ???


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - Desert Woodworker


That's why I only seldom comment… but is it due to my *parole from the institution* or the *audience*?


----------



## bandit571

Broke a bandsaw blade this evening…which meant it was now..









QUITTING TIME!

It wasn't like I was cutting anything special…









Just a start on a tray


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Duck you are an audience favorite here…* As for Pottz patio holding water maybe he designed that way to keep the Ducks feet in water. IMO very thoughtful of him.


----------



## pottz

the water is no major problem since it's in the garage but i dont wanna be walking around in puddles when im working. and no i wont be ripping out any tiles as the wise old duck recommended-lol.


----------



## pottz

some of the water that came in.









lots of water on the patio but that will drain off into the flower bed once it stops.








this is the 4 foot wall where the water is leaking in under the wall.siding is cement board so no issue there.








rain gage is almost maxed out at 5". we get a rain day like this once about every 20 years,this is not normal.our total last year in my yard was 3-4/10" we sure need it just not all in one day.we have no new storms showing for the next two weeks.


----------



## pottz

> *Duck you are an audience favorite here…* As for Pottz patio holding water maybe he designed that way to keep the Ducks feet in water. IMO very thoughtful of him.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey wait a minute did we take a poll or something,i sure didn't vote for him ?


----------



## 987Ron

> *Ron* What are the wooden padlocks for?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Just something to do. If I like the results may make a small "treasure chest" to have something to lock. But one thing at a time.


----------



## 987Ron

> Make a combination lock *987*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its 6.5" (closed), so you wont have trouble finding it in your pocket.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Not just a combination lock but a locking 4 dial safe. A candy safe to be specific.
Made this one some time ago. 4 dial candy safe, hide the good stuff from the wife and daughter. 6' x 6" x 5" 
Again did it just to do it. Nothing spectacular. All wood no metal or plastic.


----------



## 987Ron

Sorry about the bad lighting in the pics. Inside regular old bulb lights. To lazy to take to the shop for a proper pic.


----------



## corelz125

A parish priest was being honored at a dinner on the twenty-fifth anniversary of his arrival in that parish. A leading local politician, who was a member of the congregation, was chosen to make the presentation and give a little speech at the dinner, but he was delayed in traffic, so the priest decided to say his own few words while they waited.

"You will understand," he said, "the seal of the confessional, can never be broken. However, I got my first impressions of the parish from the very first confession I heard here. I can only hint vaguely about this, but when I came here twenty-five years ago I thought I had been assigned to a terrible place.

The very first chap who entered my confessional told me how he had stolen a television set, and when stopped by the police, had almost murdered the officer. Furthermore, he told me he had stolen money from his parents, embezzled money from his place of business, had an affair with his boss's wife, taken illegal drugs, and given VD to his cousin.

I was appalled, but as the days went on I came to realize that my people were not all like that and I had, indeed, come to a fine parish full of understanding and loving people."

Just as the priest finished his talk, the politician arrived full of apologies at being late. He immediately began to make the presentation and give his talk…

"I'll never forget the first day our parish priest arrived in this parish," said the politician.

"In fact, I had the honor of being the first one to go to him in confession."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> "I'll never forget the first day our parish priest arrived in this parish," said the politician.
> 
> "In fact, I had the honor of being the first one to go to him in confession."
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO Typical politician ;-((


----------



## pottz

not sure if it's funny because that fits so many politicians these days-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

Just found out we are in the middle of a Tornado Alert, even on National Weather Channel. Lots of thunder and lightening, light rain. No wind as of now. Heavy rain hit. Windy.


----------



## 987Ron

8;38 Bad weather moved on to bother some other area. Calm, just a thunderstorn warning. Never been in or seen an active Tornado, do not want to. Back to important stuff here in the Garage.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Corelz- * 2 fantastic jokes in a row.

If you want how about an update on Max the Dire wolf?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron and Others* here is a good site to follow your local weather
https://www.localconditions.com/weather-ocala-florida/34470/alerts.php

*Then the options of a tornado shelter or a suicide pod?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Sorry about the bad lighting in the pics. Inside regular old bulb lights. To lazy to take to the shop for a proper pic.
> 
> - 987Ron


If you want a nice response on what looks to be like a fantastic project especially from the Duck… then try this …


----------



## 987Ron

Nite all. Sleep tight.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Duck you are an audience favorite here…* As for Pottz patio holding water maybe he designed that way to keep the Ducks feet in water. IMO very thoughtful of him.
> - Desert Woodworker


Don't believe that adage of *"all duck love water"*... this duck craves *alcohol*!


> - pottz


Those tyres need rubbers so they wont get wet.


> rain gage is almost maxed out at 5"...
> - pottz


I use a *metric* gauge… nowhere as much rain in my gauge.


> hey wait a minute did we take a poll or something,i sure didn t vote for him ?
> - pottz


Say's *pottzy* with a *horse voice*... I voted twice to make up for your *neigh*!


> - 987Ron


Any plans?

Like the way you lock up *love*,











> Sorry about the bad lighting in the pics. Inside regular old bulb lights. To lazy to take to the shop for a proper pic.
> 
> - 987Ron


Bring that bloody shop inside then!


> ... Never been in or seen an active Tornado, do not want to…
> - 987Ron


DOH! For a car aficianado,









I'm disappointed!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Corelz- * 2 fantastic jokes in a row.
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


And 1 missing one, however, while *"Little Johnny says,..."*... for those that haven't heard *The cake of soap* ....


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Not going there Duck!
*



> *Corelz- * 2 fantastic jokes in a row.
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> And 1 missing one, however, while *"Little Johnny says,..."*... for those that haven t heard *The cake of soap* ....
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The news here said the extra hot weather in the south is causing tornadoes.

Corona is Caraizer ;-( King County has 25% positive tests. Here in Auburn with the totally irresponsible mayor and council opposed to any safety standards including the line of sight standards for driveways on arterials, it is 50% positive. The kicker is the tests are having a lower rate of identifying infected patients. I suppose that means even higher rates but they did not say what the failure rate is.

In Seattle, they arrested a convicted felon target practicing on a tree with a stolen pistol. They should praise him for not practicing on people ;-))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Not going there Duck!
> *
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


*URYY4me*...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I m disappointed!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*Could it be because this one is better for you to get in and out of?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I'm going to the perch- goodnight


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ..... dw likes when we posts projects were working so this is for his….
> - pottz


I did a reply to this but the *gremlins* seem to have made a meal of it and I couldn't even find the crumbs…

But for *pottzy*'s sake… *what the hell am I doing?* (or another laser *puzzle*, as he just hangs out for them)....

I'm working on a cordless, male and female version of (*click on the picture*),


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all,

It is very warm here mid 80's.

Potz we get rain like that here in summer every other day!  Comes at 2-3pm then stops.

Ron, Duck those locks look complicated.

Golf today, bloody Mary open tomorrow. (4 man scramble) Bloodys on the first tee.

Hope to work on the feet of the trestle legs later today.


----------



## 987Ron

> - 987Ron
> 
> Any plans?
> 
> LittleBlackDuck





> Ron, Duck those locks look complicated.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


The Ducks' lock is sure to be complicated, mine is simple. No plans. Each dial drives a disc that penetrates the side of the drawer, thereby keeping the drawer from opening. Each disc has a flat side when facing the drawer side does not interfere with opening the drawer All four discs must be turned with the flat side toward the drawer side. Simple.

Morning all. Nice morning. No apparent damage in the area from last nights tornado scare. Lots of rain and gusts were up to 45 or so. 74 later with a chance of some rain.

Off to the son's for New Years Eve goodies and such. Be home before midnight and in bed. To old to stay up just to see a clock tick to 12. As they say "Been there, done that".


----------



## 987Ron

Topa: Ever see any information on LED street lights being abusive overly bright, glaring to the point of interfering with driving. We have had the power company put in very bright LED street lights. No code here for that.

Neighbor missed his driveway and into the culvert end due to the glare and not being able to see his driveway properly. Our daughters bedroom now has black out curtains due to the light that is at the corner of our lot.

Ga. Power says they can not do anything as the water company requested the lights and they have the say as they pay the bill and collect from the residents. The water company, independent, says call the power company. Both claim it increases security and is good. Our neighborhood has not had a security problem.

Neighbor plans on using an extended spray can holder (sold to use to spray wasp nests) and darken the lights. 
Another neighbor is a star gazer with telescopes and all, says that the increase in lighting generally has caused a lessening of observable stars. Remember being out at night on the ocean and seeing how many more stars are lighting up the sky, magnificent view.

Any thoughts? Anyone else any thoughts on LEDs being a nuisance?


----------



## 987Ron

> I m disappointed!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Only 186 of these underpowered cars were made. 1962 to 64. Some were even kit cars. Top speed 100 mph with a good engine and weber carbs. Not to bad for the day but not up to a Lotus Elan with the same Ford 104 Engine. Lotus had its own double overhead cam head for the engine. Is kind of sporty looking.


----------



## pottz

well the rain has stopped after 36 hrs almost non stop,ended up with 5-1/8" total.nice and sunny this morning so getting the shop dried out so i can work later. hey duckie my rain gauge is also metric for you upside down guys. well while things dry out gotta make a wood run,ran a tad short.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ron* I really don't know much about lighting. My specialty was industrial & HVAC controls and troubleshooting those systems. I really did not have time for the boring, repetitious, mundane installations ;-) I was asked to put a couple of light fixtures up that had been taken down for the sheet metal installation in a school. I told the foreman I could but he would have to tell me what the current code is. I had not installed one for at least 10 or 15 years ;-) I knew the codes had increased safety due to earthquake knowledge and the ceiling falling in a classroom at a local school. Thankfully it happened at night.

Chity light pollution definitely hides the stars. I used to lay on the lawn watching the Milky Way on a moonless night when I was a kid on the farm. The sky is almost solid stars if you get that view.

The news reported the temps in the south to be 20 to almost 30 degrees above normal. That sounds spooky with summer coming ;-( 115 mph winds in Colorado causing evacuation as it burns homes in the winter. That must be unprecedented. Downed powerline is thought to be the ignition source. I'm surprised any power lines are standing in those winds. ;-(


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> I m disappointed!
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Only 186 of these underpowered cars were made. 1962 to 64…..
> - 987Ron


Wow… so after 58 years I was lucky to find this rare photo, still in focus.

Are you saying that *a talisman* moved faster than *this Tornado*?... Well, blow me down!.

To think, the grass was greener on the *other side of 2000*.


----------



## splintergroup

One of the sad things with the LED street lights is, unlike the older sodium (yellowish) versions, is they are instant on/off. Plenty of devices to shut them off or dim them when no cars (headlights) are detected. That'd really cut the power bills.

Early adopters didn't think the spectrum out well. Newer LED street lamps have a warmer color (if the city even considered it) which makes them (ahem) more pleasant 8^)

I'm fortunate to always have lived in areas with high altitude, clear dry nights, and zero city light pollution.
Kinda nice to have a look up at night when taking the phydeauxs out for their evening constitutionals. The damn satellites are distracting however. Saw a burst of those starlink internet minis shortly after being released. Looked like a bunch of shooting starts all coming from a single point.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Happy new year. Hope it is a much better year. Be safe out there

Testle table leg ready for 14mm dominoes all marked and ready for milling. I need to sleep on my decisions for for I go at it. Then I will taper top and bottom cross members, and lift the bottom leaving about 3" on the ends for what touches the floor.

Bloody Mary Open 10 am tomorrow.


----------



## pottz

HAPPY NEW YEAR YOU GRUNGY GUNSTERS.
*DUCKIE, WELL IT'S TOO LATE TO TELL YOU TO TAKE IT EASY -LOL ! PEACE AND HAPPINESS BOYS !!!!!*


----------



## pottz

damn you guys already petered out ? makin my green chile pork stew tonight,given swmbo a night off.so far it's smelling and tasting real good !


----------



## bandit571

Bandsaw blade broke? Not a problem..









We have ways….









When a hammer is required to assemble a joint…might just do the trick..


----------



## 987Ron

Chili, Goulash, etc etc etc at the son's house. Home early. May watch some of the second half of the Ga. football game. So far a bit one sided. Not a big fan, just better than the NY New Years Eve coverage.

Stay Safe, have a great new year or at least better than 21.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been out in shop working on a hood for the Miter saw. Time to contain what the DC cannot get up right away. As always lots of obstacles to work around.

Hope everyone has a safe and Happy New Year!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

HAPPY NEW YEAR BOYZ AND GIRLZ!

*Petey* Lookin good from here.

*Bandit* No glue required with that fit, eh? ;-))


> HAPPY NEW YEAR YOU GRUNGY GUNSTERS.
> 
> - pottz


I 2nd that, lets go for it ;-))


----------



## pottz

> HAPPY NEW YEAR BOYZ AND GIRLZ!
> 
> *Petey* Lookin good from here.
> 
> *Bandit* No glue required with that fit, eh? ;-))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR YOU GRUNGY GUNSTERS.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I 2nd that, lets go for it ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i dont know bob,i think id rather wake up without a big head ? older i get the less stupid i try to get.i said "try"-lol.


----------



## pottz

hey dw,you celebrating with the paramores tonight ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> HAPPY NEW YEAR BOYZ AND GIRLZ!
> 
> *Petey* Lookin good from here.
> 
> *Bandit* No glue required with that fit, eh? ;-))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR YOU GRUNGY GUNSTERS.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I 2nd that, lets go for it ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i dont know bob,i think id rather wake up without a big head ? older i get the less stupid i try to get.i said "try"-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I haven't done it since migraines went came back 20 years ago. I thought it might overrule one ;-)) CAn't be worse ;-))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Christmas surprise from Paramore the younger. Not 1 but 2 trays of Middle Eastern delights. UPS backlog so it goes but my girl came through always does…


----------



## corelz125

It's gonna be a struggle staying awake for a couple hours more. Never was a big fan of new years. It was usually amateur night when it came to drinking. One night long long ago Becks dark and a bottle of champagne made for a bad combo when I woke up the next day.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Almost there with the vectors… Finishing up in the shop- 9 pm the parties don't begin until 11 or so… It is a night for the young to celebrate…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... given swmbo a night off.so far *it's* smelling and tasting real good !
> - pottz


Hell *pottzy* my SWMBO gives me a *moon-slap* whenever I call her an *it's*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*My final shoutout is to those to give up alcohol for 2022-*

*10 Reasons Every New Year's Resolution Should be Quitting Alcohol*
https://www.quitalcohol.com/recovery/10-reasons-every-new-years-resolution-quitting-alcohol


----------



## pottz

> *My final shoutout is to those to give up alcohol for 2022-*
> 
> *10 Reasons Every New Year's Resolution Should be Quitting Alcohol*
> https://www.quitalcohol.com/recovery/10-reasons-every-new-years-resolution-quitting-alcohol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


so your already* DRUNK !!!!*


----------



## pottz

> ... given swmbo a night off.so far *it s* smelling and tasting real good !
> - pottz
> 
> Hell *pottzy* my SWMBO gives me a *moon-slap* whenever I call her an *it s*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


so duckie youve already made it to next year,tell us,is it better ?


----------



## pottz

> It s gonna be a struggle staying awake for a couple hours more. Never was a big fan of new years. It was usually amateur night when it came to drinking. One night long long ago Becks dark and a bottle of champagne made for a bad combo when I woke up the next day.
> 
> - corelz125


*DAMN KIDS !!!!!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> It s gonna be a struggle staying awake for a couple hours more. Never was a big fan of new years. It was usually amateur night when it came to drinking. One night long long ago Becks dark and a bottle of champagne made for a bad combo when I woke up the next day.
> 
> - corelz125


I was too. One night I was partying with guys I worked with. The next morning I called in sick. The boss said if you drink with professionals like them you better learn to expect that ;-))


----------



## pottz

well ill tell ya one thing,me and my right hand man used to go out and drink until the bars closed at 2am,then get home and be to work at 6:30am. only one time he called in sick,and i chewed his ass out.i was in pain but you wanna drink like a man,be a man and do what your paid for. today these frickin kids call out sick for every excuse you can think of.then they get all butt hurt because they get turned down for a raise ! thank God im at the end of my time babysitting a bunch of worthless [email protected]$%ies ! no matter how much i partied, i always did my job.when my right hand man passed due to cancer ive been at a loss as to go on or just quit early.ill give it 4 more but thats it.it's a struggle with these kids today.i just dont have any passion left.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Too dangerous to work on ladders hanging over ;-))))))))) Didn't matter. Trades are by the hour. No work, no pay. Holidays are a short pay week.

One guy I worked for came in about 10 AM with his wife who did the books. About noon they went for a 3 double Manhattan lunch. Returned to the office about 3ish. About 430 he took any foremen and key personnel across the street t a nightclub to drink as long as anyone would stay, midnight to 2 AM when they had to close. He went bankrupt in the 1980 recession ;-( He told people I was the best electrician he had ever known. I assumed he was too drunk to know better ;-))


----------



## pottz

> Too dangerous to work on ladders hanging over ;-))))))))) Didn t matter. Trades are by the hour. No work, no pay. Holidays are a short pay week.
> 
> One guy I worked for came in about 10 AM with his wife who did the books. About noon they went for a 3 double Manhattan lunch. Returned to the office about 3ish. About 430 he took any foremen and key personnel across the street t a nightclub to drink as long as anyone would stay, midnight to 2 AM when they had to close. He went bankrupt in the 1980 recession ;-( He told people I was the best electrician he had ever known. I assumed he was too drunk to know better ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


lmao,dont ever sell yourself short my friend ! happy new year buddy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I think one of two things might have caused those hyperbolic statements. One day we were supposed to be leaving on vacation. I went in to finish a job because I would have it done in a couple of hours. By the time anyone else went there figured out what needed to be done and did it it would be a couple of days ;-( I went to the shop to pick up a part. One of the managers asked me what I was doing today. I told him leaving town! He said he had told an aluminum plant a few blocks away he had a guy that, "Walked on water and would have their saw fixed by noon." ;-))

Joe Blow had been there all day yesterday and he sent John Doe with him to help that morning. They could not figure it out. I got there too late to have it fixed by noon. It was noon ;-)) The crew had gone to lunch. I left them a note telling them the saw was working and to adjust the blade if it failed again. They had put on a new blade a few days before and I stretched a little and activated the loose blade switch. It was not done by noon, but I left before they got back from lunch. Should that count?

One day the owner walked into a steel plant we were working on. I had the guys prefabing lights for 3 bays about 75 feet wide and 500 feet long. He came back by 2 or 3 days later and nearly all the lights were on. He about crapped his pants! ;-)) I got to thinking about that and told him we spent a lot of time prefabing and getting ready to hang those fixtures. I told him not to cut the labor units because of what he thought he saw on future bids. He told me the estimator messed up the bid. He only had about a third of the material and a couple of hundred bucks for man lifts. 90% of the work was 40 feet up working on man-lifts. I asked don't you bid labor based on materials takeoffs? Aren' the man-lifts priced by labor units in the air? He said normally. I don't have any idea how you did it, but labor is the only part of the job in budget. The materials are way over budget and so is the lift rental.

Suprise, suprise, I have no idea either ;-))

I probably should have been paid double bubble, eh? ;00 )))))

Happy new year! Fire works are blasting all around us.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *My final shoutout is to those to give up alcohol for 2022-*
> 
> *10 Reasons Every New Year's Resolution Should be Quitting Alcohol*
> https://www.quitalcohol.com/recovery/10-reasons-every-new-years-resolution-quitting-alcohol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> so your already* DRUNK !!!!*
> 
> - pottz


Yep… tried to go better than *24×7* and went *60×60*... for that monumental *2022* I lasted 33 minutes and 42 seconds… bloody target was 34 minutes… I failed… will try again in 2023.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

First Garage USA post in 2022 ;-)) Happy New year! Probably afternoon at Duck's. Hot summer day down under, eh, Duck?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Hot summer day down under, eh, Duck?
> - TopamaxSurvivor


2×38° in a row… but decided not to turn up the heater…

Here in Australia it already feels like 2022 is nearly over.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Happy New year all,

Bloody Mary Open at 10am. Getting my game face on. Ok I'll have a Bloody, take the women's drive from the forward tees hit the green, someone make a putt.

Sounds like a good day to me.

Hope yours is as good.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning to all that survived and hope your 22 is great and better than your 21.

DW: Give up drinking? Excessive drinking yes! But a nice cold German Bier is a fine thing after a day of toil.

Had a nice eve, with the kids, good food, they had some wine and champagne, I had some iced tea. Watched the two college playoff games as the kids are closely associated with UGA. Not a big fan.

Bright sunny day out, 80 later with a light breeze. May just go sit on the porch and watch the day go by. No goals today just enjoy living. Not sure if we celebrated the coming of the New Year or the passing of the old year.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Day 1, 2022- *

*The Best Non-Alcoholic Drinks*










https://www.nytimes.com/wirecutter/reviews/best-non-alcoholic-drinks/


----------



## 987Ron

> *The Best Non-Alcoholic Drinks*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


All those expensive hard to find drinks may be fine. Lots of fancy names for common ingredients.

Personally they missed the best, good ole iced tea, with or with out orange, lemon slices, sugar, or mint. I like mine on the porch just plain iced tea. Good old southern standby and very inexpensive. Like Luzianne brand, no additives, zero calories, all natural. Great anytime.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## bandit571

Around here..the Amish will walk outside, and fire off their shotguns into the air….to welcome in the New Year with a bang….in town, a neighbor just fired off a few fireworks….

Rusty car? Reminds me of a Chevy Impala, 1977…....1/2 metal, 1/2 Bondo….all in Primer Red….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The key to a happier new year is to fix this in 2022. ;-))))))))))


----------



## pottz

> *My final shoutout is to those to give up alcohol for 2022-*
> 
> *10 Reasons Every New Year's Resolution Should be Quitting Alcohol*
> https://www.quitalcohol.com/recovery/10-reasons-every-new-years-resolution-quitting-alcohol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> so your already* DRUNK !!!!*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Yep… tried to go better than *24×7* and went *60×60*... for that monumental *2022* I lasted 33 minutes and 42 seconds… bloody target was 34 minutes… I failed… will try again in 2023.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i commend your monumental effort ducks,i can only hope for such success !


----------



## pottz

> The key to a happier new year is to fix this in 2022. ;-))))))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


good luck their already in charge,with more waiting to take over.


----------



## pottz

anyone watch the rose parade,been a tradition with me since i was a kid.always starts out with the b2 bomber fly over,didn't go close to me this year though.was gonna do some shop time today but maybe not,kinda lazy.enjoy the start of the new guys.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> anyone watch the rose parade,been a tradition with me since i was a kid.always starts out with the b2 bomber fly over,didn t go close to me this year though.was gonna do some shop time today but maybe not,kinda lazy.enjoy the start of the new guys.
> 
> - pottz


Not on here that I could find.


----------



## pottz

> anyone watch the rose parade,been a tradition with me since i was a kid.always starts out with the b2 bomber fly over,didn t go close to me this year though.was gonna do some shop time today but maybe not,kinda lazy.enjoy the start of the new guys.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not on here that I could find.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


really,i think it's broadcast to over a 200 countries with about 70 million watching.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> anyone watch the rose parade,been a tradition with me since i was a kid.always starts out with the b2 bomber fly over,didn t go close to me this year though.was gonna do some shop time today but maybe not,kinda lazy.enjoy the start of the new guys.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Not on here that I could find.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> really,i think it s broadcast to over a 200 countries with about 70 million watching.
> 
> - pottz


I was surprised nothing listed on the guide?


> ?


?


> ?


/


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- Rose bowl trivia-*

Members of Pasadena's Valley Hunt Club first staged the parade in 1890. Since then the parade has been held in Pasadena every New Year's Day, except when January 1 falls on a Sunday. In that case, it is held on the subsequent Monday, January 2. *This exception was instituted in 1893, as organizers did not wish to disturb horses hitched outside Sunday church services.*


----------



## 987Ron

Off the seventh tee, Joe sliced his shot deep into a wooded ravine. He took his eight iron and clambered down the embankment in search of his lost ball. After many long minutes of hacking at the underbrush, he spotted something glistening in the leaves. As he drew nearer, he discovered that it was an eight iron in hands of a skeleton!

Joe immediately called out to his friend, "Jim, I've got trouble down here!"

"What's the matter?" Jim asked from the edge of the ravine.

"Bring me my wedge," Joe shouted. "You can't get out of here with an eight iron!"


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- Rose bowl trivia-*
> 
> Members of Pasadena s Valley Hunt Club first staged the parade in 1890. Since then the parade has been held in Pasadena every New Year s Day, except when January 1 falls on a Sunday. In that case, it is held on the subsequent Monday, January 2. *This exception was instituted in 1893, as organizers did not wish to disturb horses hitched outside Sunday church services.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


correct as what will happen next year.


----------



## pottz

> Off the seventh tee, Joe sliced his shot deep into a wooded ravine. He took his eight iron and clambered down the embankment in search of his lost ball. After many long minutes of hacking at the underbrush, he spotted something glistening in the leaves. As he drew nearer, he discovered that it was an eight iron in hands of a skeleton!
> 
> Joe immediately called out to his friend, "Jim, I ve got trouble down here!"
> 
> "What s the matter?" Jim asked from the edge of the ravine.
> 
> "Bring me my wedge," Joe shouted. "You can t get out of here with an eight iron!"
> 
> - 987Ron


good one ron,petey will enjoy that.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

People magazine's early cover toasts Betty White's 100th birthday

Others were pleased that White, known for her devilish sense of humor and impeccable comedic timing, seemed to have pulled off one last laugh.


----------



## pottz

> People magazine's early cover toasts Betty White's 100th birthday
> 
> Others were pleased that White, known for her devilish sense of humor and impeccable comedic timing, seemed to have pulled off one last laugh.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i was so sad when i heard she didn't make it to 100.ending on the last day of the year.what a great life though.i ate a hotdog in her memory,something she said she would have everyday. hey we still have hope in norman lear who's about to hit that big number himself ?


----------



## pottz

any twilight zone fans,the scifi channel has a marathon going today and every new years day.ive only seen the endings on a couple today.the wife loves em.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... But a nice cold German Bier is a fine thing after a day of toil…
> - 987Ron


Correction *987*... 
After a day of drinking some toil would be fine… however, one should not work after drinking, so I just have another… drink *of course*... that's why I was never good at golf… I always had a drink *off course*!

Best non-alcoholic drink is five fingers of whiskey in a non-branded paper cup.


> - TopamaxSurvivor


That's why I select super dumb friends for *my pond*!


----------



## bandit571

Smashed spuds, Kraut ( with brown sugar) and a slow cooker Pork roast for Supper…washed down with a cold Guinness Baltimore Blonde….

Have a washing machine to fix..tomorrow. Hoses need their washers replaced…one of the 2 has a leak…hoses are still in good shape. When the washer is running, floor stays dry…..when the washer isn't, the floor has a bit of water heading for the drain…. Will need to move the dryer out of the way, to access the hoses….may need to move the washer out a little bit, too….


----------



## pottz

> ... But a nice cold German Bier is a fine thing after a day of toil…
> - 987Ron
> 
> Correction *987*...
> After a day of drinking some toil would be fine… however, one should not work after drinking, so I just have another… drink *of course*... that s why I was never good at golf… I always had a drink *off course*!
> 
> Best non-alcoholic drink is five fingers of whiskey in a non-branded paper cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> That s why I select super dumb friends for *my pond*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


damn duckie im honored.brought a tear to my eye !!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> any twilight zone fans,the scifi channel has a marathon going today and every new years day.ive only seen the endings on a couple today.the wife loves em.
> 
> - pottz


I never saw it much. Must have been on a milking time.


----------



## pottz

> any twilight zone fans,the scifi channel has a marathon going today and every new years day.ive only seen the endings on a couple today.the wife loves em.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I never saw it much. Must have been on a milking time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


damn bob you missed it all ! i guess your right,it is ********************atale !!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top futurologist predicts 2022 will be 'tormented year' with water a luxury*
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/futurologist-predicts-2022-tormented-year-25830226

*The trend that would not appeal to me is- "electronic pets", no no no, or*

*Robots and humans could work side by side *










*No fears Top Max for if you aren't up on twilight zone then you'll be OK…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Shout out to Rich- * since you have me blocked I was unable to post a greeting response to you on your New Years' forum. So here it goes…

*Happy 2020 New Years, Rich…

May good health and happiness reach you and your loved ones…

and may you be blessed in your quest in life…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *No fears Top Max for if you aren t up on twilight zone then you ll be OK…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Twilight zone would be a pleasure compared to the chity that supports a perpetrator causing head-on collisions! ;-(((((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*The Kentucky tornado and pets…*

*Kentucky shelter working to locate pet owners post-tornado*
https://ktar.com/story/4826484/kentucky-shelter-working-to-locate-pet-owners-post-tornado/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top futurologist predicts 2022 will be tormented year with water a luxury*
> https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/futurologist-predicts-2022-tormented-year-25830226
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


*She recalls the 25-year-old son of one of her colleagues saying: "The baby boomer generation grew up believing things were free. My generation has grown up knowing nothing is free because everything has a cost."*

No doubt about that!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is one for my NY and Jewish people…*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Top futurologist predicts 2022 will be tormented year "with water a luxury"…*
> - Desert Woodworker


Lucky I don't indulge in luxuries and drink *vino*... and don't say *Fe$tool* is a luxury… it's a way of life, much like hangover pills!


> *The Kentucky tornado and pets…*
> 
> ..... working to locate *pet owners post*....
> - Desert Woodworker


Did they loose all the fire hydrants


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Duck* Looks like you are 18 hours ahead of us. If the world crashes and burns this year, will you post a warning so we can take cover or get last rights?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*Wilco, Topa*, however, if I stuff up the nodes and send it in the wrong direction around my Earth, it may arrive 6 hours late.

As for *last "rights"*, I want dibs on the *Fe$tool Factory*!


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW - that couch covered in plastic was in my Italian friends' homes.

We took 1st in our flight yesterday winning 150 bucks. Gross 61 net 53.2. 47 was low net. Impossible to beat that!

Golf today, then the shop to Domino the legs of the table. Tried out the domino on the Ipe, cut it like butter!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## 987Ron

late morning all. Warm again today 78 or so. rain later today and tonight.

Nice day may take the P-car out for some exercise, it looks forlorn just sitting in the garage. Wants to run and play. 
Me too.


----------



## pottz

> *Here is one for my NY and Jewish people…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thats my neighbor,their in there eighties though.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - woodbutcherbynight


*BAHAHAHAHAHAHA :<))))*


----------



## 987Ron

You could always reverse this situation if she is researching in her cook books. Not advised. Dangerous even.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Here is one for my NY and Jewish people…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thats my neighbor,their in there eighties though.
> 
> - pottz


Why would anyone cover a couch with plastic?


----------



## pottz

> *Here is one for my NY and Jewish people…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thats my neighbor,their in there eighties though.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Why would anyone cover a couch with plastic?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


they dont want it to get dirty.you ever sit on a coach with plastic covers, not real comfy.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


LOL Good one! I came to the conclusion most homes had dangerous do-it-yourself or handyman wiring. That was back when most new homes were split entry and sold with an unfinished daylight basement. One service call I told the owner he needed to get the house rewired. I did not do that level of residential work, only service calls to identify problems. There was no charge. I did not want to write an invoice and leave a paper trail that proved I was the last knowledgeable person that knew the place existed. There were others I refused to work on too due to the quality of the work and code violations.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Here is one for my NY and Jewish people…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thats my neighbor,their in there eighties though.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Why would anyone cover a couch with plastic?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> they dont want it to get dirty.you ever sit on a coach with plastic covers, not real comfy.
> 
> - pottz


I figured they did not want to get it dirty, but then it would be too disgusting to use! ;-( They are cleanable. ;-)


----------



## splintergroup

Best way for future heirs to obtain a ghastly floral patter couch in mint condition! 8^)


----------



## DevinT




----------



## GR8HUNTER

i wish i had that money when i was 10 :<(((((((


----------



## pottz

> - DevinT


LOL thats great dev.


----------



## DevinT

> - DevinT
> 
> LOL thats great dev.
> 
> - pottz


I thought you'd get a kick out of that. Saw it while on vacation and it made me think of you.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - DevinT


----------



## splintergroup

Mmmm, something for the next beer swap!

Nothing like a good swig of ice cold broth.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It must have a high enough alcohol content to create enough pressure to keep the aluminum can from collapsing. I doubt if a Potts' would be carbonated ;-))))))))))


----------



## pottz

> Mmmm, something for the next beer swap!
> 
> Nothing like a good swig of ice cold broth.
> 
> - splintergroup


lol, that would be funny to give someone a can of that.hmmmm ?


----------



## 987Ron

> - DevinT


INGREDIENTS:Water, Chicken Stock Base (5%) (Roast Chicken, Rehydrated Potato, Water, Yeast Extract, *Salt*, Chicken Fat, Vegetable Oil), Sugar,* Salt*, Lactic Acid.

Ingredients show that it has been saled twice. Same as ??


----------



## pottz

> - DevinT
> 
> INGREDIENTS:Water, Chicken Stock Base (5%) (Roast Chicken, Rehydrated Potato, Water, Yeast Extract, *Salt*, Chicken Fat, Vegetable Oil), Sugar,* Salt*, Lactic Acid.
> 
> Ingredients show that it has been saled twice. Same as ??
> 
> - 987Ron


what the hell,it's me in a can-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron*- great observation on the contents… Now given that Pottz is in his 60's will he actually drink this stuff? This stuff IMO compares to Hot Pocket's… *Here is a link to the Ingerdant Inspector-*
https://www.ingredientinspector.org/home/hot-pockets-ingredients










*Stick with Amy's products…*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> You could always reverse this situation if she is researching in her cook books. Not advised. Dangerous even.
> 
> - 987Ron


You'd finish up eating her book and spitting confetti out the other end.


>


My favorite *pin up* book back in 1975,








before reading became a *mortal sin* in my household… before that, reading was only a *venial sin* with only a 1/2 *Hail Mary* (or as I call it, *Ha-Ma*) penance.

It even had a splurge on fixing a wet suit,









Hell I don't dive, but went out and bought a skin, just to see if the instructions worked.



> *Here is one for my NY and Jewish people…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> thats my neighbor,their in there eighties though.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Why would anyone cover a couch with plastic?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> they dont want it to get dirty.you ever sit on a coach with plastic covers, not real comfy.
> 
> - pottz


Probably didn't like the colour and wanted to hide it.


> - DevinT
> 
> LOL thats great dev.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ... Saw it while on vacation and it made me think of you.
> 
> - DevinT


I see a chicken and I immediately think of *pottzy*... doesn't need to come from a well bred *stock*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> i wish i had that money when i was 10 :<(((((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


+1 I could only wish for something like this at 10…


----------



## corelz125

The night before the inauguration he calls his mother.

"Mom, I'd love for you to come visit for the inauguration and stay with me for a few days."

"Oh I don't know, airfare is so expensive these days."

"Mom, I'll fly you out on Air Force One!"

"Oh, but you know, cab fare is ridiculous."

"Mom, the Presidential motorcade will drive you here."

"But accommodations, especially during the inau-"

"MOM!! I'll put you in the Lincoln bedroom itself!!"

She reluctantly agrees, hangs up and starts talking to her friend.

"Who was that?"

"My son."gasp

"The doctor??"

"No, the other one."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DW's recommendation-*










*The liquid bone broth is just like homemade. It comes frozen and shipped in dry ice.

Have you tried hundreds of fad diets? Tried different supplements to boost your energy? Do you have dozens of half-used anti-wrinkle products in your medicine cabinet?

If you're exhausted from trying products that aren't working,
let me introduce you to the benefits of my bone broth diet.

Benefits of Chicken Bone Broth

When you drink chicken bone broth, you give your cells a boost with:

Wrinkle-blasting collagen*
Gut-healing glycine*
Joint-protecting glucosamine and chondroitin*
Inflammation-fighting properties that help you lose weight*
Organic, Free-Range Chicken Bone Broth

My organic, chicken bone broth is flavored with onions, parsley, and garlic and is simmered for 24 hours with a touch of vinegar. It is made from the bones of organic, pastured chickens, pure filtered water, and the bone broth is packed in 24-ounce BPA-free pouches….*


----------



## corelz125

]An American, an Indian, and a Russian end up in Hell and plead to the devil that they don't belong here.

The devil, bored, makes them an offer: "I will strike you 3 times with my whip, and if you survive, I'll let you go. You can use anything you want as a shield"

The American goes first. He builds a high-tech shield from depleted uranium and composites, and hides behind it.

The Devil strikes once - the shield cracks; twice - the shield falls apart; thrice - the American is no more.

Next goes the Indian. He puts himself in some advanced Yoga position and goes into deep hibernation.

The Devil strikes once - nothing; twice - the Indian shivers a bit; thrice - the Indian grunts, but lives.

The Devil is amazed and tells him he's free to go.The Indian asks, "May I stay and watch?

In all jokes the Russians somehow come out on top. I want to see how he will do it this time".

The Devil nods and turns to the Russian: "So, what will you use as a shield?"

The Russian replies, "The Indian, of course"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> The night before the inauguration he calls his mother.
> 
> "Mom, I'd love for you to come visit for the inauguration and stay with me for a few days."
> 
> "Oh I don't know, airfare is so expensive these days."
> 
> "Mom, I'll fly you out on Air Force One!"
> 
> "Oh, but you know, cab fare is ridiculous."
> 
> "Mom, the Presidential motorcade will drive you here."
> 
> "But accommodations, especially during the inau-"
> 
> "MOM!! I'll put you in the Lincoln bedroom itself!!"
> 
> She reluctantly agrees, hangs up and starts talking to her friend.
> 
> "Who was that?"
> 
> "My son."gasp
> 
> "The doctor??"
> 
> "No, the other one."
> 
> - corelz125


*+1 You are hitting them out of the ballpark. The Garage needs a Patreon page for our Jokemeister… *


----------



## pottz

> The night before the inauguration he calls his mother.
> 
> "Mom, I'd love for you to come visit for the inauguration and stay with me for a few days."
> 
> "Oh I don't know, airfare is so expensive these days."
> 
> "Mom, I'll fly you out on Air Force One!"
> 
> "Oh, but you know, cab fare is ridiculous."
> 
> "Mom, the Presidential motorcade will drive you here."
> 
> "But accommodations, especially during the inau-"
> 
> "MOM!! I'll put you in the Lincoln bedroom itself!!"
> 
> She reluctantly agrees, hangs up and starts talking to her friend.
> 
> "Who was that?"
> 
> "My son."gasp
> 
> "The doctor??"
> 
> "No, the other one."
> 
> - corelz125


hilarious bud !


----------



## pottz

> The night before the inauguration he calls his mother.
> 
> "Mom, I'd love for you to come visit for the inauguration and stay with me for a few days."
> 
> "Oh I don't know, airfare is so expensive these days."
> 
> "Mom, I'll fly you out on Air Force One!"
> 
> "Oh, but you know, cab fare is ridiculous."
> 
> "Mom, the Presidential motorcade will drive you here."
> 
> "But accommodations, especially during the inau-"
> 
> "MOM!! I'll put you in the Lincoln bedroom itself!!"
> 
> She reluctantly agrees, hangs up and starts talking to her friend.
> 
> "Who was that?"
> 
> "My son."gasp
> 
> "The doctor??"
> 
> "No, the other one."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *+1 You are hitting them out of the ballpark. The Garage needs a Patreon page for our Jokemeister… *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


dw if you feel the need corelz will gladly except what ever you wanna donate ? let us know how much you give and ill match it ?


----------



## pottz

> *DW s recommendation-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The liquid bone broth is just like homemade. It comes frozen and shipped in dry ice.
> 
> Have you tried hundreds of fad diets? Tried different supplements to boost your energy? Do you have dozens of half-used anti-wrinkle products in your medicine cabinet?
> 
> If you're exhausted from trying products that aren't working,
> let me introduce you to the benefits of my bone broth diet.
> 
> Benefits of Chicken Bone Broth
> 
> When you drink chicken bone broth, you give your cells a boost with:
> 
> Wrinkle-blasting collagen*
> Gut-healing glycine*
> Joint-protecting glucosamine and chondroitin*
> Inflammation-fighting properties that help you lose weight*
> Organic, Free-Range Chicken Bone Broth
> 
> My organic, chicken bone broth is flavored with onions, parsley, and garlic and is simmered for 24 hours with a touch of vinegar. It is made from the bones of organic, pastured chickens, pure filtered water, and the bone broth is packed in 24-ounce BPA-free pouches….*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


great advertising, im sure someone will go for it and think it's healthy.my wife will make her own,from real chicken and vegtables. i love that paleo bs,and organic ! most of it is bs. but hey people buy it !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *DW s recommendation-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The liquid bone broth is just like homemade. It comes frozen and shipped in dry ice.*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Topa recommends fresh on the farm.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The night before the inauguration he calls his mother.
> 
> "Mom, I'd love for you to come visit for the inauguration and stay with me for a few days."
> 
> "Oh I don't know, airfare is so expensive these days."
> 
> "Mom, I'll fly you out on Air Force One!"
> 
> "Oh, but you know, cab fare is ridiculous."
> 
> "Mom, the Presidential motorcade will drive you here."
> 
> "But accommodations, especially during the inau-"
> 
> "MOM!! I'll put you in the Lincoln bedroom itself!!"
> 
> She reluctantly agrees, hangs up and starts talking to her friend.
> 
> "Who was that?"
> 
> "My son."gasp
> 
> "The doctor??"
> 
> "No, the other one."
> 
> - corelz125


I don't blame her ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ron* Are you well trained?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all:

Just started to rain. Too much golf for me. Hope we cancel. Trestle table is calling my name.

Corelz good joke.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, good jokes to read this am.

Rain and windy all night, gusts to 45-50, less now but still windy for Ga, 50 degrees. down to 31 tonight. Brrrrrr. Time to move to Belize or Grenada.

Now that Chicken broth is okay for somethings but the wife boiled a chicken, deboned it, and added her home made wide cut noodles with a bit of seasoning yesterday afternoon. Lunch today. Remember Aunt Pauline and Mom making noodles from our German Grandmothers method. Hung to dry. No need for store bought broth.

Have a good day. Broth or not.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron I like your method of broth and noodles…

*1st day of school- I may need some of that broth later…*


----------



## pottz

well back at work today after 10 off,was no fun getting up at 4:15 again.


----------



## bigblockyeti

In my involutary efforts to "lower my expectations" during inflation as I've been instructed to, my latest quest is finding a PVC box cover. Specifically a field service for a double duplex box as pictured below, these things are like hens teeth. I paid less that $1.50 for the one that's now crack a couple years ago and they're now $3.25 and unavailable from the BORG. I can order a case of them, which I'll never need, for more than I'm willing to spend and maybe have it this month. This is starting to look like a prime candidate for 3D printing, I really miss the days when this country made stuff.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry *Pottz* you have my sympathies.

*BigBlock* If local wholesale houses do not have them, a 2 gang mud ring and a normal cover should work. Most wholesale houses here do retail sales.

CA is now a race track. I saw this morning the state patrol issued 218,000 tickets for over 100 mph. That was probably a small fraction of offenses ;-))

Snoqualmie Pass is probably contributing to the supply chain crisis. It has been closed for several hours most days due to spinouts and collisions. Chains required a lot more than normal. Since midnight it has been closed due to poor visibility, avalanche danger, and white-out conditions.

PT this afternoon. Guess I had better get going.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Look familiar ;-)))))))))))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Big block I see lots of opportunities for 3 d printing. (Color matching wall paint for outlet covers is an idea I have had for a while)

Pottz sorry about the grind.

Took golf off to work all day to get to this point.










Glue up always a stressful time. I marked my parts but somehow sanded or routed off. Got to get better at that!

Anyone hear from Moke?

Starting the top tomorrow.


----------



## DS

Nice legs… (yeah, they're trestles, but 'nice tresses' doesn't roll off the tongue)


----------



## corelz125

Nice work Petey. Yeti I recently ordered plate covers from amazon. They had what I needed.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> well back at work today after 10 off,was no fun getting up at 4:15 again.
> - pottz


Hell *pottzy* how bloody slack?... you'll never miss the 4:30pm peak hour in 15 minutes… even if you skipped the shower and getting dressed.


> Big block I see lots of opportunities for 3 d printing. (Color matching wall paint for outlet covers is an idea I have had for a while)...
> - Peteybadboy


The goss is that many spares will no longer be stocked and for replacement, they will email you the *STL* file…

Concept sounds good, but you may need to repaint the room for colour matching.



> Nice work Petey. Yeti I recently ordered plate covers from amazon. They had what I needed.
> 
> - corelz125


But hard to eat a meal before removing!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Nice work Petey. Yeti I recently ordered plate covers from amazon. They had what I needed.
> 
> - corelz125


As much as I'd like to buy locally, I looked there first and nothing.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *As much as I d like to buy locally…*
> 
> - bigblockyeti


*
Should you want you can order a 5 pack *
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Carlon-PVC-FS-Box-Cover-for-Double-Duplex-Case-of-5-E98DGDR/202208876

*Use what you need and return the other undamaged product for a refund. *


----------



## corelz125

found this one https://www.amazon.com/Sigma-Electric-14345-2-Gang-Duplex/dp/B00C3YDD6O/ref=sr_1_82?crid=1Y775XV3Y4HH3&keywords=exterior+2+gang+receptacle+plate&qid=1641256379&s=hi&sprefix=exterior+2+gang+receptacle+plate%2Ctools%2C44&sr=1-82


----------



## corelz125

Seems most come with covers now for being outdoors. Only have to buy one not a case but they aren't that cheap.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Thought about the 5 pack from HD but I only see needing one in the next 3+ years and I'm not sure how I would return part of a special order pack for even a partial refund.

The aluminum cover from amazon won't fit nearly as securely with only two screws going into the receptacles vs. 4 going into the bosses in the box.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *As much as I d like to buy locally…*
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> *
> Should you want you can order a 5 pack *
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Carlon-PVC-FS-Box-Cover-for-Double-Duplex-Case-of-5-E98DGDR/202208876
> 
> *Use what you need and return the other undamaged product for a refund. *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


If I read this correctly *DW*, that sounds like a lowlife act… much like this guy... use for his project, then return for a refund.

Put a $ value on the time taken to discuss this frugal practice and it would probably cost out a 5x what you are all bitching about.


----------



## pottz

> Big block I see lots of opportunities for 3 d printing. (Color matching wall paint for outlet covers is an idea I have had for a while)
> 
> Pottz sorry about the grind.
> 
> Took golf off to work all day to get to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glue up always a stressful time. I marked my parts but somehow sanded or routed off. Got to get better at that!
> 
> Anyone hear from Moke?
> 
> Starting the top tomorrow.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


moke is doing fine petey,just tallked to him this morning.if ya wanna know more pm me ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Pass may open by 8 PM according to DOT. Too bad FEMA sent a new alert at 4 PM. Maybe they need coordination? ;-))

Lookin good Petey.

Return for a full refund *BigBlock* Lowes sells 10/2 in 25, 50, and 100-foot lengths if you don't need a full box, 250 feet. I needed 35 feet shortly before I retired and did not want to buy a full box and have most of it leftover. I bought  50 feet. When I installed it it was about 5 feet short of 35 feet. I'm sure someone bought the 50 feet, used 20, and returned 30 for a full refund. In another service call, I needed a ceiling fan mounting box. It was a 20 miles round trip to Lowes to get one. When I got back with it, it had been returned without all the parts ;-( Another 20-mile round trip ;-((((((((

Another job I needed to move a table saw to do work above it. I started to move it and a carpenter ran up saying to not touch it he would move it. He said they were going to return it when the job was done ;-)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *As much as I d like to buy locally…*
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> *
> Should you want you can order a 5 pack *
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Carlon-PVC-FS-Box-Cover-for-Double-Duplex-Case-of-5-E98DGDR/202208876
> 
> *Use what you need and return the other undamaged product for a refund. *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> If I read this correctly *DW*, that sounds like a lowlife act… much like this guy... use for his project, then return for a refund.
> 
> Put a $ value on the time taken to discuss this frugal practice and it would probably cost out a 5x what you are all bitching about.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Duck hear what sounds you like… *This is the BORG policy on returns when you buy in bulk… *
As for your link to something I could care less, especially coming from the source… you

But the Duck has spoken!!!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*As for the refund simplified you purchase 5, use 1 and you only get a refund on 4. * BORG policy!*

Cold in AZ I' light the burn barrel*










*and join the Buzzard not Crows in the tree…*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all:

Cold here 53. Working in the shop today. Joint and clue up a large table top.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all a bit cool this am 34 with a high later of 54. To cold. Turned the heater on in the shop to knock off the chill. Bit of shop time today. Coffee and wait.

Petey: Snow in Tampa again after many many years. You're to far south to get the nasty stuff. The trestles looking good. Stay warm. Envious of your weather vs ours here in S. GA Miss the Fl weather.

Daughter got called a "racist" again at Walmart. Woman's check would not clear, account already overdrawn. Then called a "racist" for a second time by a young man who did not have any ID and wanted to purchase Beer. He then ask for a phone number for the headquarters so he could "report her for being a racist". Common "go to" now. Usually followed up with a lot of 4 letter words.

Later. Keep warm.


----------



## pottz

> Morning all a bit cool this am 34 with a high later of 54. To cold. Turned the heater on in the shop to knock off the chill. Bit of shop time today. Coffee and wait.
> 
> Petey: Snow in Tampa again after many many years. You re to far south to get the nasty stuff. The trestles looking good. Stay warm. Envious of your weather vs ours here in S. GA Miss the Fl weather.
> 
> Daughter got called a "racist" again at Walmart. Woman s check would not clear, account already overdrawn. Then called a "racist" for a second time by a young man who did not have any ID and wanted to purchase Beer. He then ask for a phone number for the headquarters so he could "report her for being a racist". Common "go to" now. Usually followed up with a lot of 4 letter words.
> 
> Later. Keep warm.
> 
> - 987Ron


it's just sad ron why we have to tolerate people like that.just keeps getting worse probably because we do in society.someone comes in the place i work and does that there asked to leave and not come back.


----------



## bigblockyeti

We deserve what we tolerate.


----------



## pottz

> We deserve what we tolerate.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


exactly !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*New York to Deny White People COVID-19 Treatments to Fight 'Racism'*
https://www.infowars.com/posts/new-york-to-deny-white-people-covid-19-treatments-to-fight-racism/

*New York has followed Minnesota by putting white people at the back of the queue when it comes to life-saving COVID-19 treatments, in the name of fighting racism.*

*If Festool starts to do this then we will have problems…*


----------



## bigblockyeti

Racism to fight racism, . . . . . . hunh. I guess in some peoples' minds that make sense.


----------



## pottz

our own government is probably the biggest promoter of racism there is,with stupid policies like that.we will never end racism,just not gonna happen.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morning all a bit cool this am 34 with a high later of 54. To cold. Turned the heater on in the shop to knock off the chill. Bit of shop time today. Coffee and wait.
> 
> Petey: Snow in Tampa again after many many years. You re to far south to get the nasty stuff. The trestles looking good. Stay warm. Envious of your weather vs ours here in S. GA Miss the Fl weather.
> 
> Daughter got called a "racist" again at Walmart. Woman s check would not clear, account already overdrawn. Then called a "racist" for a second time by a young man who did not have any ID and wanted to purchase Beer. He then ask for a phone number for the headquarters so he could "report her for being a racist". Common "go to" now. Usually followed up with a lot of 4 letter words.
> 
> Later. Keep warm.
> 
> - 987Ron


34 here too ;-) Must be a nationwide temp this morning ;-)

Sorry to hear your daughter has to put up with that BS ;-((((( SWMBO was seeing the increase at school before she retired. White kids could be disciplined. Black kids could be unless they said they didn't have to behave because they are Black. The tribe is the only discipline for indigenous. A teacher had one throwing chairs in her classroom. All she was allowed to do was evacuate the classroom for the safety of the other kids ;-((((

Micheal Medved said his survey said less than 50% of voters would consider a minority or woman for president in the 80s. A couple of years ago he said 96% would consider a minority and 94% a woman. Obama served 2 terms. BLM is doing more damage than good. I expect to see those numbers drop substantially.

Seattle city diversity training says job performance, education, saving money, a secure retirement, traditional family structure, physical safety, most everything that makes a civilized society function is White Supremacy. Even correcting a minority in math class is racist in the Seattle School District. I suppose 2+2 can = 5 anywhere along the Left Coast.



> We deserve what we tolerate.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Fighting this wicked chity's policies that maximize risks to life, safety, and property I find nobody is comfortable confronting wickedness and evil. I understand most people are not capable of understanding propane code and fire code technicalities including chity staff, the fire chief, and fire marshal. I have letters, emails, and public records to prove that. When it comes to concrete walls standing on top of the ground and head-on collisions, that level of stupidity and evil is unimaginable!

A few years ago a neighbor out walking his dog saw a young guy sitting in his car across the street from a house. Behind the house at a window was another young man trying to take the screen off. They left after he walked by. I asked if he reported the license number or anything to the police. He said no, he did not want to be involved. He deserves to have his broken into! ;-(((((

The USA is in the Apathy phase of the Tytler Cycle: accept no responsibility for problems and blame everyone else for a system of corruption. No democracy in world history has lasted longer than 250 years. We are in year 246 ;-((

Critical thinking and metacognition are critical to the survival of the US. Those abilities are too rare today. Modern research has defined them. Alexis de Tocqueville visiting America in the early 19th century was amazed by the lack of social classes and the level of cooperation setting aside differences to build America in a wilderness. It was totally the opposite of the system that plagued Europe. Critical thinking and metacognition had to have been key factors in the success of building this nation in the wilderness. Tocqueville warned us our modern democracy may invent new forms of tyranny because radical equality could lead to materialism and selfish individualism.

Twenty-five years ago in the forward of Understanding Stupidity, James F Welles, PhD. said if enough people take his book seriously, civilization might be saved. The divisions leading to these current crises have continued to widen since then. I contacted him for clarification about the Liberal brain seeing everything as equal and no allowance for individual variations. The example he used is considering Hitler and Gandhi, you have to draw a line somewhere. I also thanked him for writing his book. The most concerning thing he said is I was the only person who had expressed any appreciation for his book. I have concluded metacognition is the reason for no appreciation.


----------



## DS

Sounds like they might be dusting off their "**************************************** only" signs leftover from the 1950's to put over the head of the vaccine line.

Somewhere back in the alley maybe they might put up another sign for "Whites only".

This is progress to end racism?
Seems like a 75 year leap backwards.

But hey, I am just a bitter old white male, who never owned, or even seen a slave in my lifetime and whose great grandparents dodged bullets to liberate the slaves back in the 1860s. I guess that makes me the 'evil ******************************'.

How soon we forget that at least half of this great nation decided they would risk dying in battle rather than see tyranny, slavery and racism persist.

Welcome to the 'new unified' America under the control of the party whose half of the country, in 1861, would risk dying in battle rather than see ALL Americans be free from tyranny, slavery and racism.



> *New York to Deny White People COVID-19 Treatments to Fight 'Racism'*
> https://www.infowars.com/posts/new-york-to-deny-white-people-covid-19-treatments-to-fight-racism/
> 
> *New York has followed Minnesota by putting white people at the back of the queue when it comes to life-saving COVID-19 treatments, in the name of fighting racism.*
> 
> *If Festool starts to do this then we will have problems…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Peteybadboy

today's work

3 boards wide each about 5 1/4 wide, 117 1/2" long at the moment. w bread board ends total will be 10'.

Will add 2 more boards to get to 40" + wide. Estimate the table weighing 200+ lbs when done.

This will be the close friends for 8 card table outdoor dining table.

No panic w the glue up. I did forget a domino slot {ok some panic}. Got that done quick. I think dominos are much better at alignment than my PC biscuit cutter. I've had that since Norm had it on NYWS.










Yeah the racist card is way over played. Rules apply to everyone evenly. I remember Miles Davis saying he hated white people. Way back in the 90s? Everyone said nothing. to Yeti's point ….that made it ok.

Ron my saw is a Delta X series. Its a beast. I am going to sell it. Saw Stop in my future.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey the Charles Neil of the Garage…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This is progress to end racism?
> Seems like a 75 year leap backwards.


No doubt about that!


> But hey, I am just a bitter old white male, who never owned, or even seen a slave in my lifetime and whose great grandparents dodged bullets to liberate the slaves back in the 1860s. I guess that makes me the 'evil ******************************'.
> - DS


In the early 80s a Black journeyman reported to me at the Canman job. I had about 35 guys on the crew. I had him do the company paperwork and put him to work. A couple of days later he wanted to shake my hand. I asked him what the occasion is? He told me I was the first foreman or employer who did not ask him if he was some kind of trainee or something. No doubt there was plenty of racism then. He said nobody accepted his journeyman card at face value. Some treated him like an apprentice, some had him do mundane tasks such as sort materials or general labor, and some paid him to sit in the job shack and stay out of the way! ;-(( That was a real eye-opener for me. The other day I was going into the Post Office. A minority lady was exiting carrying a large box. I held the door for her like I would for anyone with their hands full. I forgot I am not supposed to be civil. I am now an 'evil ******************************'.

My great grandpas were in the Union Army too. Both sides, maternal and paternal.

One of my uncles was returning home from WWII driving through the south. He saw a sign saying White Boy Do not Let the Sun Set on Your @$$ Here.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Winter Storm Grayson is currently making its way up the East Coast and has dusted Tallahassee, Florida with snow for the first time in almost three decades.*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> today s work
> This will be the close friends for 8 card table outdoor dining table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Looking Good *Petey* Wish I was working on a table for cards and dinner rather than working on getting the chity to protect their safety and lives ;(((((( This should be undeniable to even the stupidest chity official!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Winter Storm Grayson is currently making its way up the East Coast and has dusted Tallahassee, Florida with snow for the first time in almost three decades.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I remember one year it wiped out FL's orange juice ;-(


----------



## corelz125

Winter storm Grayson was 4 years ago. Apparently racism only works one way.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

No doubt about that. 40 injured, 5 killed as SUV drives through a Christmas Parade. Reverse the races and it would be a hate crime.


----------



## pottz

> Winter storm Grayson was 4 years ago. Apparently racism only works one way.
> 
> - corelz125


cmon bud it's only 4 years,seems like yesterday !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Corelz- 2018 is correct… I was just trying to get the "subject content" away from racism. What could be better than SNOW?










The best move that I made is was to move from MI to AZ. I went up north AZ to see snow 15 years ago OK that was a good reason to enjoy the desert… Top Max I don't care what you say about the heat… people want sunshine * :>)*

*AK Guy*- if you are around, please add…


----------



## pottz

im a native socal guy the only snow i wanted was when i used to ski.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> im a native socal guy the only snow i wanted was when i used to ski.
> 
> - pottz


that is the best kind of snow ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

After not seeing snow in almost 15 years. On a trip north I saw it again, just as awful as I remembered.

Slipped on the ice and twisted an ankle. That was many years ago, have not seen snow since. Hope not to.

Now a tropical island in the sun with great water,,,,


----------



## pottz

> im a native socal guy the only snow i wanted was when i used to ski.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> that is the best kind of snow ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


oh yeah, listening to foreigner on my sony walkman, drinkin wine coolers from a boda bag while goin down the mountain.actually we didn't really ski a whole lot-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Winter storm Grayson was 4 years ago. Apparently racism only works one way.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> cmon bud* it s only 4 years,seems like yesterday !*
> 
> - pottz


*Yes, 4 years seems to be like yesterday… But those 4 years to retirement… Before my first retirement, a popular phrase was, "I'll do it standing on my head." Wise people suggested not to take that route. I hope that I am around to see you cross that line… Instead of the traditional 30 years of service wristwatch, I went with this clock.*










*Does anybody wish to share your retirement goodbye gift?*


----------



## pottz

hell i hope "im" around to see that day-lol.


----------



## 987Ron

Off to the sleeping bag. To cold just thinking about snow. Later

Never hung around to find out if there was a retirement gift, all I wanted was to be sure the retirement pension was in good order.


----------



## corelz125

Mentioned storm coming up east coast thought I was gonna be in for a mess to clean. We're suppose to get a couple inches Friday but nothing big.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Does anybody wish to share your retirement goodbye gift?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Being self employed and having too much junk already, I didn't get myself anything ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Winter storm Grayson was 4 years ago. Apparently racism only works one way.
> 
> - corelz125


There must have been another a couple of years before. When we toured the east coast in 2017 all the historic ships, Mayflower, Constitution, and all others were in dry dock for repairs. Somebody told me there had been a really cold winter and the hulls were all damaged by ice.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Does anybody wish to share your retirement goodbye gift?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Pink slip….. LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Does anybody wish to share your retirement goodbye gift?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Pink slip….. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Johnny Paycheck


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm going to have to quit watching the news. Too many bodies found shot;((((((((((((((((((( THis area has really gone to 7734 in the last couple years;((((((((


----------



## Peteybadboy

Snow in FLA?! What! Global cooling?

Golf today and two boards more to glue up.

I have to figure out where I'm going to store that table until we move into the new place. DOH!

Just read new Manhattan DA is going to be soft on Crime. New Mayor Adams and that DA (Soros backed) are going to have some kind of fight.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Does anybody wish to share your retirement goodbye gift?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Pink slip….. LOL*
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*+1*


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, cool but no snow. 50 now and 64 later.

A bit of shop time. mainly take it easy today.

Later


----------



## 987Ron

We all have seen the ads for Roomba or whatever the name is, an automatic home vac system. Well how about something more needed by dog owners a Yardpoo?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Mentioned storm coming up east coast thought I was gonna be in for a mess to clean. We re suppose to get a couple inches Friday but nothing big.
> 
> - corelz125


me and corelz are the only ones to worry bout nor'easter :<(((((((((


----------



## splintergroup

> We all have seen the ads for Roomba or whatever the name is, an automatic home vac system. Well how about something more needed by dog owners a Yardpoo?
> 
> - 987Ron


Hmm, I thought that was what a retired sand wedge was for?

Actually I remember getting $0.50 as a kid to rid a yard of doggy meadow muffins. When I was old enough to mow with the gas powered pusher, I was smart enough to consider the vacuum power of the mower and that it should have the ability to place said piles straight into the grass catcher bag. No pre-shoveling require!

I now appreciate "life lessons" and to at least consider what adults tell you will and wont work (and how to hose dog poo of of the siding).


----------



## bandit571

Best retirement gift…..NOT having a 20 mile commute each way in the winter…not only the bad (no plows out yet) roads, but the idiots on those roads that think their car/truck is a snowmobile, and, drive like it…

6" of snow on top of an inch of ice…can't see 1/4 mile ahead…no way to tell IF you are even ON the road…and then get yelled at for not making in to work….

Do I miss any of that? ......NO!


----------



## 987Ron

> Actually I remember getting $0.50 as a kid to rid a yard of doggy meadow muffins. When I was old enough to mow with the gas powered pusher, I was smart enough to consider the vacuum power of the mower and that it should have the ability to place said piles straight into the grass catcher bag. No pre-shoveling require!
> 
> I now appreciate "life lessons" and to at least consider what adults tell you will and wont work (and how to hose dog poo of of the siding).
> 
> - splintergroup


The first gas powered lawn mower we had was an old reel type, toss that dog poop right back at you, one had to be quick and jjump to one side.


----------



## DevinT

> im a native socal guy the only snow i wanted was when i used to ski.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> that is the best kind of snow ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> oh yeah, listening to foreigner on my sony walkman, drinkin wine coolers from a boda bag while goin down the mountain.actually we didn t really ski a whole lot-lol.
> 
> - pottz


LoL @ boda bags. Now there is a trip down memory lane. I remember Dad buying a boda bag in the early 90's - think he got it on one of our many trips to the Renaissance Faire back when it was at Glen Helen Pavilion (not the new location in City of Commerce - if memory serves). Only been to the new location once since it moved.


----------



## pottz

> im a native socal guy the only snow i wanted was when i used to ski.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> that is the best kind of snow ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> oh yeah, listening to foreigner on my sony walkman, drinkin wine coolers from a boda bag while goin down the mountain.actually we didn t really ski a whole lot-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> LoL @ boda bags. Now there is a trip down memory lane. I remember Dad buying a boda bag in the early 90's - think he got it on one of our many trips to the Renaissance Faire back when it was at Glen Helen Pavilion (not the new location in City of Commerce - if memory serves). Only been to the new location once since it moved.
> 
> - DevinT


wow the last time i went to the faire was in the late 70's out in thousand oaks.had to move because housing tracts bought up the land.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

a bed for our ducky :<)))))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I wish all I had to do with poo was a little doggie when I was a kid. We filled this all day in the
fall after the harvest was done.


----------



## pottz

> I wish all I had to do with poo was a little doggie when I was a kid. We filled this all day in the
> fall after the harvest was done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


looks like fun bob ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> We all have seen the ads for Roomba or whatever the name is, an automatic home vac system. Well how about something more needed by dog owners a Yardpoo?
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Hmm, I thought that was what a retired sand wedge was for?
> 
> Actually I remember getting $0.50 as a kid to rid a yard of doggy meadow muffins. When I was old enough to mow with the gas powered pusher, I was smart enough to consider the vacuum power of the mower and that it should have the ability to place said piles straight into the grass catcher bag. No pre-shoveling require!
> 
> I now appreciate "life lessons" and to at least consider what adults tell you will and wont work (and how to hose dog poo of of the siding).
> 
> - splintergroup


Can I rename you *Freckles*?


> a bed for our ducky :<)))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Not quite… I'd have the mattress under the tap…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I wish all I had to do with poo was a little doggie when I was a kid. We filled this all day in the
> fall after the harvest was done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> looks like fun bob ?
> 
> - pottz


When a strong wind is blowing you probably will not spread manure down wind more than once ;-)))


----------



## bandit571

Hmmmm, enough fighting with small parts, glue the mess together, and leave the shop..









I'll glue the base to the sides…tomorrow, maybe. Even my shop stool wanted to fight, today…try again, tomorrow, maybe.

Have known a few people that claim…"Smells like MONEY to me" when ever we'd drive past a field like that….however, those fields where they spray from a "Lagooon" Trust me..you do NOT want to drive past those type of fields….for at least a month…even with the windows rolled up tight.. "Stink, Stank, STUNK!"


----------



## 987Ron

Knew a guy who lived out in west Texas near Borger. His hobby was growing cacti. His fertilizer of choice was a very old dried cow pie from the pasture. Chop it up and add water, blend till he had a slurry. Cacti fertilizer. He made a mistake, he used his wife's kitchen mixer. Bad choice. Mad wife. New mixer. Nice Cacti though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Is anybody interested in discussing the Oxford comma?*



















*Try it out with- I love Pottz Duck and Vino*


----------



## corelz125

That sounds horrible dried up cow pies in a kitchen mixer.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *That sounds horrible dried up cow pies in a kitchen mixer. *
> 
> - corelz125


*Are you going to add the commas?*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

My uncle built a liquid manure tank. All the manure from the feedlot and water from the barn went in it. The liquid spreader held about 8 to 10,000 gallons. The pump system filled that trailer in about 4 or 5 minutes. One time he forgot to open the lid before he started the pump. He got a shower ;-)))))))))

The dairy farmer I worked for the summer after High School let all the water run out the end of the barn and make a cow manure lake. Charlie decided we would haul that to a field half a mile south and a half-mile east past 2 houses. He loaded it into the 1 ½ ton trucks with grain racks for sides and tailgate. He put a couple of bales of straw in front of the tailgates to hold the liquid. We lost about half the load en route to the field. Just before noon, I was hauling a load, and Eichelberger who lived in one of the houses must have just come in from the field for lunch. He flagged me down and told me to tell Charlie he couldn't make that stinky mess on the road past his house. I told him I already told Charlie a couple of times it was a stinking mess all the way to the field. You needed to go tell him yourself. That was the last load, so Eichelberger must have done it ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Try it out with- I love Pottz Duck and Vino*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker





> *Are you going to add the commas?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


----------



## bigblockyeti

> My uncle built a liquid manure tank. All the manure from the feedlot and water from the barn went in it. The liquid spreader held about 8 to 10,000 gallons. The pump system filled that trailer in about 4 or 5 minutes. One time he forgot to open the lid before he started the pump. He got a shower ;-)))))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I'm sure he did his best to make sure that didn't happen again.

8000 gallons is a huge tank, 8' in diameter and just shy of 22' long and well over 80,000lb when full!


----------



## 987Ron

Ben using some hide glue. This is in a bottle not the pot. I can sure remember the smell of the glue. Grandfathers shop and later in Dad's. Same hot pot. Some times it is amazing how an aroma brings memories and what one use to think of as stinking is now a nice smell.

Off to bed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My uncle built a liquid manure tank. All the manure from the feedlot and water from the barn went in it. The liquid spreader held about 8 to 10,000 gallons. The pump system filled that trailer in about 4 or 5 minutes. One time he forgot to open the lid before he started the pump. He got a shower ;-)))))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> I m sure he did his best to make sure that didn t happen again.
> 
> 8000 gallons is a huge tank, 8 in diameter and just shy of 22 long and well over 80,000lb when full!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I am probably overestimating the capacity. The tank was at least 20 feet long and at least 6 or 7 feet in diameter. I remember him telling me it took less than 5 minutes to fill it. There must have been a couple of hundred gallons sprayed before he could react and hit the kill switch ;-) Those tankers have giant balloon tires and tandem axles. They are designed to carry a lot of weight.

His underground tank was 20×20x60 feet. When he was looking at other farms for ideas he ran into a guy that had a similar sized tank. He had been pushing manure mixed with snow in off the feedlot. He turned on the agitator one day and it was stuck. The tank was about half full and frozen solid. He ran hot water from the barn, but it froze too. He expected it to thaw in the summer heat. Unc was there in July and it was still frozen. The plan at that time was to use jackhammers to break up the ice and move it out.

One time unc was spreading liquid on an alfalfa field. He stopped spreading in the middle for some reason. It takes about 6 weeks to grow a cutting for hay. There was a 4 or 5-inch difference on the spread line. A lot more nitrogen release than dry manure.

*Ron* I never smelled hide glue, but I certainly remember the smell of dad's shop too ;-))))))))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Duck,

I have seen the Amish (PA I think) use the manure spreader. Looked like a complicated machine.

Morn all:
Final glue up on the table top today.


----------



## 987Ron

morning all, nice sunny day. early coffee and wife is scrambling eggs, onions, peppers and cheese for breakfast. May have to skip lunch.

Christmas decorations come down. Now to store it again, always takes more space than before.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

* American Households Face Their Worst Fear: 'Ew, What's That Smell?'*

There is a growing paranoia that in the pandemic our homes reek of dirty clothes, stinky foods, mildew, pets, trash or worse; 'It's terrifying for people'

Housebound Americans are buying more air fresheners, scented candles and pungent cleaners to overcome one of humanity's deep social fears-that visitors will think their abodes stink to high heaven.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/american-households-face-their-worst-fear-ew-whats-that-smell-11641416828


----------



## 987Ron

Housebound Americans are buying more air fresheners, scented candles and pungent cleaners to overcome one of humanity's deep social fears-that visitors will think their abodes stink to high heaven.

The wife and daughter have always loved their aromatic candles. To me they stink. But what do I know. The good smells are the aromas coming from the kitchen, bread in the oven, chili simmering on the stove, etc.


----------



## bigblockyeti




----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, looks like we have spam for Breakfast…..so, where is the green powdered eggs, and the rest of the B-Rat Military Breakfast…..lunch was a "meal in a can"...and hope you get back for the hot "A"s for supper…...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Housebound Americans are buying more air fresheners, scented candles and pungent cleaners to overcome one of humanity's deep social fears-that visitors will think their abodes stink to high heaven.
> 
> The wife and daughter have always loved their aromatic candles. To me they stink. But what do I know. The good smells are the aromas coming from the kitchen, bread in the oven, chili simmering on the stove, etc.
> 
> - 987Ron


*
+1*


----------



## pottz

> * American Households Face Their Worst Fear: 'Ew, What's That Smell?'*
> 
> There is a growing paranoia that in the pandemic our homes reek of dirty clothes, stinky foods, mildew, pets, trash or worse; 'It's terrifying for people'
> 
> Housebound Americans are buying more air fresheners, scented candles and pungent cleaners to overcome one of humanity's deep social fears-that visitors will think their abodes stink to high heaven.
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/american-households-face-their-worst-fear-ew-whats-that-smell-11641416828
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well i dont know about you guys but my wife keeps our home very clean,no bad odors.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - bigblockyeti


*
I will use this pic to put it in the staff bathroom…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*IMO the Duck is a favorite poster here *and if you are like me, I can't get enough of him. If you want more of the Duck then go to YouTube and watch his videos. Fantastic content and informative, but I would like to know how can I purchase the blue shop shirt that he is famous for?

Here is a link to his channel…
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6QUMG0Ci1ykjkBHGAT6fSQ


----------



## pottz

> *IMO the Duck is a favorite poster here *and if you are like me, I can t get enough of him. If you want more of the Duck then go to YouTube and watch his videos. Fantastic content and informative, but I would like to know how can I purchase the blue shop shirt that he is famous for?
> 
> Here is a link to his channel…
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6QUMG0Ci1ykjkBHGAT6fSQ
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i dont about that dw,too much duck can cause headaches and blurred vision.but nothing a little vino wont fix.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

On the other hand, on his YouTube channel he comes across as sober and never mentions "vino"...


----------



## bigblockyeti

> On the other hand, on his YouTube channel he comes across as sober*ish* and never mentions "vino"...
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


FIFY


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> On the other hand, on his YouTube channel he comes across as sober*ish* and never mentions "vino"...
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> FIFY
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Thx now try this one…



> *Try it out with- I love Pottz Duck and Vino*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Are you going to add the commas?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## GR8HUNTER

TRUE STUFF :<((((


----------



## pottz

> TRUE STUFF :<((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


yep never even heard of a time out.mom kept a leather belt on top the frig.damn i can still remember that feeling.of course im scarred for life now-lol.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sitting outside w a JWB. Dawg at my feet. Icing my hands from a hard days work.

Thought I was done w the glue up on the tabletop. Put a tape on it and it read 26" - What the? Got to add two more boards to bet to 37" wide. Going to be a beast to move. My shop is so small the room and assembly is a challenge. Stepping over stuff all the time.

got to purge some things.

Are we back to the child beatings? Thought that was 25k posts ago.

My mom broke the wooden spoon on my butt. I pretty sure I was bad.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Try it out with- I love Pottz Duck and Vino*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Are you going to add the commas?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Still no commas? Who or what is *" Pottz Duck"*?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TRUE STUFF :<((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Mom carried a hair brush in her back pocket ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The news reported a phenomenal one-man crime wave. He crashed a stolen truck, did a home invasion assaulting the homeowner with a fire poker, did a large number of car break-ins, stole a pickup and crashed it, finally stole another car to flee. That was just a few hours!

Unfortunately, the legislature obviously is not satisfied with their crime waves they sponsored in the last few years. The left Wing Wackos are sponsoring a bill to cut the penalty for drive-by shootings. Apparently, there are not enough stray bullets hitting houses and going through windows in residential neighborhoods. A couple of years ago a stray bullet hit a neighbor's house a couple of blocks up the street. She was really PO'd ;((((

Years ago I noticed some odd marks on a road sign about 20 feet north of our property line. I concluded the new fiberglass road signs did not show bullet marks on the front unless they hit the part backed by a 4×4 post. Those were hardly noticeable. The sign was high enough any misses would go over the house or probably the garage. There is a road coming up from the valley where a new development was built on top of the hill aligned with a road sign. I always wondered if they were hit but it was never reported by the news. I think the legislature should require metal signs so they can see how they are doing target practicing. Once they see they are making hits, that should cut the number of shots fired, eh?


----------



## corelz125

Just watched his monkeying around strap wrench video. No surprise he has his house dress on. I almost fell off my chair when he complained that tung oil is expensive. He'll spend $900 for a plastic container with green letters on it but the tung oil is over the top.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> TRUE STUFF :<((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Mom carried a hair brush in her back pocket ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


you guys got lucky my mom took me out to grandpas shop and beat me with 2×4s i remember that vivid :<(((((


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Thanks for the kind words *DW*... Looks like I haven't discouraged everyone… yet (*WIP*)!


> TRUE STUFF :<((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I always strove to get spanked by our gym teacher *Miss Warby*... yumm, I was in besotted… she didn't share the same sentiment and kept sending me to the headmaster… he was a mean bastard.


> Just watched his monkeying around strap wrench video. No surprise he has his house dress on. I almost fell off my chair when he complained that tung oil is expensive. He ll spend $900 for a plastic container with green letters on it but the tung oil is over the top.
> 
> - corelz125


Sorry *C125*, not a complaint but a statement of fact… pure tung oil is expensive, most people buy the chicke******************** derivatives… anyway, I had my *Yarmulke* on while playing my favorite musical instrument,








the *Jewish piano*!


----------



## pottz

> *Try it out with- I love Pottz Duck and Vino*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Are you going to add the commas?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Still no commas? Who or what is *" Pottz Duck"*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


sorta like big foot bob,doesn't exist except in the minds of lonely desperate people ;-)


----------



## pottz

> Just watched his monkeying around strap wrench video. No surprise he has his house dress on. I almost fell off my chair when he complained that tung oil is expensive. He ll spend $900 for a plastic container with green letters on it but the tung oil is over the top.
> 
> - corelz125


it's called priorities corelz,geez get with it man !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Try it out with- I love Pottz Duck and Vino*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Are you going to add the commas?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


Since nobody took the challenge- tonight's grammar lesson…

With the *Oxford method-*

* I love Pottz, Duck, and Vino*

the *Ap method-*

*I love Pottz, Duck and Vino*

[ *I love Pottz * then *Duck and Vino* ]


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> TRUE STUFF :<((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> Mom carried a hair brush in her back pocket ;-))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> you guys got lucky my mom took me out to grandpas shop and beat me with 2×4s i remember that vivid :<(((((
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


You must have been doing things a lot worse than we did ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Try it out with- I love Pottz Duck and Vino*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Are you going to add the commas?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Still no commas? Who or what is *" Pottz Duck"*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> sorta *like big foot* bob,doesn t exist except in the minds of lonely desperate people ;-)
> 
> - pottz


Idaho State University professor Jeff Meldrum thinks *Bigfoot might exist.* Meldrum, a Full Professor of Anatomy & Anthropology, sees *too much detail in some of the footprints for them to be a hoax.* There probably are *" Pottz Ducks"* too ;-)))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Duck,
> 
> I have seen the Amish (PA I think) use the manure spreader. Looked like a complicated machine.
> 
> Morn all:
> Final glue up on the table top today.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


They use them. Dad did too rather than hook and unhook the spreader all day long. It was easier to pull it with the mules.


----------



## corelz125

Lol explanation by the duck never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## bigblockyeti

My brother and I got good ole fashioned spankings but mom said we developed iron butts too soon so it was ineffective as punishment. That's when she switched to wooden spoons, I got better at not getting caught and my brother didn't know when (or how) to shut his mouth so he took the brunt of spoons. It got to the point mom broke one on his rear end about every year so his Christmas gift became a wooden spoon to mom every year..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> My brother and I got good ole fashioned spankings but mom said we developed iron butts too soon so it was ineffective as punishment. That s when she switched to wooden spoons, I got better at not getting caught and my brother didn t know when (or how) to shut his mouth so he took the brunt of spoons. It got to the point mom broke one on his rear end about every year so his Christmas gift became a wooden spoon to mom every year..
> 
> - bigblockyeti


LB did that too ;-)) So did SMBO's older sister ;-)) After we were married SWMBO told me we were going to have at least one of each and not an uneven number! Got lucky and met specs with 2 ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

This is the problem here. The Governor, legislature, prosecutors, and judges keep giving out too many of these cards ;-((((((((((


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> This is the problem here. The Governor, legislature, prosecutors, and judges keep giving out too many of these cards ;-((((((((((
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Its quickly heading to the point where normal citizens will break the law to go to jail for safety as all the crims are this side of the bars.
Hell, you'll also get free meals and medicals… and *no bloody queues* for COVID tests.. they don't want to waste inmates time!

Don't know about *Yankeeland*, but here in Victoria, crims were getting *time off* for incarceration during lockdowns(ssssss)... and for being the most locked down city/state in the world that is a bloody generous *"get out of jail free"* and don't forget to collect your money when you get out…


----------



## robscastle

Fancy a double hit of tung Oil or maybe a full frontal wig!!!










Website: https://www.celiehair.com/product/brazilian-body-wave-360-lace-frontal-wig/

Celie Hair Virgin Hair Sale More Style Fast Free Shipping Human Hair Bundles and Closure or Frontal or Full Lace Wig or lace front wig Sale, Human Hair Factory Online Sale.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Golf today, 28 players! Big purse.

Hope to get back to the shop after. Two boards to add to the table top.

Running late


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. coffee and achy today. Errands to run.

the P-car failed me yesterday. Heavy traffic area, stopped at a red light. Engine died. Lots of messages on the dash. Had to push it through a busy intersection, luckily slightly downhill. Slipped while pushing and fell. Skinned the knees and elbow. Got help from 3 older men. All very helpful. Got it restarted with message on dash, Service engine soon see workshop soon, etc. Later on the way home followed by a police car for several blocks, less than a car length behind me, no traffic area, driving the speed limit. He/she finally turned off. Hate drivers who tailgate, the old Porsche can top quicker than they can. In an emergency stop would get rear ended.

Hope today is better for you and me. later


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Petey, Is that you?









Looking out the back of the house I'm working at. Made me think of you….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This is the problem here. The Governor, legislature, prosecutors, and judges keep giving out too many of these cards ;-((((((((((
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Its quickly heading to the point where normal citizens will break the law to go to jail for safety as all the crims are this side of the bars.
> Hell, you ll also get free meals and medicals… and *no bloody queues* for COVID tests.. they don t want to waste inmates time!
> 
> Don t know about *Yankeeland*, but here in Victoria, crims were getting *time off* for incarceration during lockdowns(ssssss)... and for being the most locked down city/state in the world that is a bloody generous *"get out of jail free"* and don t forget to collect your money when you get out…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


They let most out here too. One was only out for 2 days. He decided to have some fun. He was doing over 100 mph on a 35 mph street. There were several reported in the news about that time. I don't recall if he killed anyone or not. Most reported about that time killed a 30 something mother. The perpetrators are never damaged. God seems to be slightly mixed up in some situations, eh?

The legislature lowering the drive-by shooting penalty this spring is a racism issue according to the legislature website. Apparently evil whiteys are not meeting their quota in that area of criminal activity. FBI stats say they are not meeting their quota in any violent crimes.

Soon everyone is going to be forced to make a decision. As the Yankee Nation returns to the State of Nature people are going to have to chose between continuing to be prey or becoming predators.


----------



## pottz

> *Try it out with- I love Pottz Duck and Vino*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Are you going to add the commas?*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Still no commas? Who or what is *" Pottz Duck"*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> sorta *like big foot* bob,doesn t exist except in the minds of lonely desperate people ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Idaho State University professor Jeff Meldrum thinks *Bigfoot might exist.* Meldrum, a Full Professor of Anatomy & Anthropology, sees *too much detail in some of the footprints for them to be a hoax.* There probably are *" Pottz Ducks"* too ;-)))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


BOB YOU SCARIN THE HELL OUTTA ME !!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

First time I have heard any reasonable comments about the electric vehicle conversion. Our gubberner banned gas cars in 2030. Dream on ID ten T ;-))

"Robert Wimmer, Toyota's head of energy and environmental research, testified last spring before the U.S. Senate warning of electricity supply problems. "If we are to make dramatic progress in electrification, it will require overcoming tremendous challenges, including refueling infrastructure, battery availability, consumer acceptance and affordability," PJMedia.com's Bryan Preston reported."

"Wimmer's remarks came on the heels of GM's announcement that it will phase out all gas internal combustion engines by 2035. Other manufacturers, including Mini, have followed suit with similar announcements."

https://www.auburn-reporter.com/opinion/electricity-shortfalls-and-toyotas-dose-of-reality-brunell/?


----------



## DS

Good morning all.
First, I want to apologize to everyone on this forum.
I typically never comment on racist topics as there is usually too much emotion wrapped up in it.

I've been researching my family's history during the civil war and how much they sacrificed for freedom in this country.
So, it chaps me a bit to be painted with a broad stroke as a racist, when I get to see actual racism all around me and in the news.

And, while I can never claim to know what the worst racism is like, My experience with systemic racism kept me from getting college scholarships because of the color of my skin. It kept me from getting an SBA loan because of the color of my skin. I was told on more than one occasion that if I were a minority female, the job would easily be mine, but they could not offer it to me, because of the color of my skin and gender.

I was told that it was only fair that I suffer this racism against me because others had suffered worse in times long past, before I was born. I was told that people of my color skin had done horrible atrocities and that the system had to be skewed against me because of it.

Okay. I made do. I am okay. A little resentful, but, generally okay.
It was the circumstances and times I was born into.

My comments about the vaccine was an inappropriate reaction. The article itself, once I bothered to read it, was about mitigation of medical risk. Just as older people were prioritized early on with the vaccines. It certainly wasn't how it got painted to me and I took the bait and over reacted. I let my resentment show and I am ashamed for it. I wish I could remove my comments.

We all need to have compassion for others and what they may be dealing with. We don't always know the whole story and we might act differently if we did. For a moment, I forgot that. Again, I'm sorry.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

First time I have heard any reasonable comments about the electric vehicle conversion. Our gubberner banned gas cars in 2030. Dream on ID ten T ;-))

"Robert Wimmer, Toyota's head of energy and environmental research, testified last spring before the U.S. Senate warning of electricity supply problems. "If we are to make dramatic progress in electrification, it will require overcoming tremendous challenges, including refueling infrastructure, battery availability, consumer acceptance and affordability," PJMedia.com's Bryan Preston reported."

"Wimmer's remarks came on the heels of GM's announcement that it will phase out all gas internal combustion engines by 2035. Other manufacturers, including Mini, have followed suit with similar announcements."

https://www.auburn-reporter.com/opinion/electricity-shortfalls-and-toyotas-dose-of-reality-brunell/?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> sorta *like big foot* bob,doesn t exist except in the minds of lonely desperate people ;-)
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Idaho State University professor Jeff Meldrum thinks *Bigfoot might exist.* Meldrum, a Full Professor of Anatomy & Anthropology, sees *too much detail in some of the footprints for them to be a hoax.* There probably are *" Pottz Ducks"* too ;-)))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> BOB YOU SCARIN THE HELL OUTTA ME !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Sorry, Pottz. I'll try to be more careful.


----------



## corelz125

DS I didn't see the need for an apology. Too many people now don't like to hear the truth. My mother would grab the metal spoons with the holes. She said so the holes would leave a mark so I would remember.


----------



## pottz

> DS I didn t see the need for an apology. Too many people now don t like to hear the truth. My mother would grab the metal spoons with the holes. She said so the holes would leave a mark so I would remember.
> 
> - corelz125


+1 hell id be making apologies everyday-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Never Complain; Never Explain*
https://www.artofmanliness.com/character/behavior/never-complain-never-explain/

*"Never explain - your friends do not need it, and your enemies will not believe you anyway." *-Elbert Hubbard


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> DS I didn t see the need for an apology. Too many people now don t like to hear the truth. My mother would grab the metal spoons with the holes. She said so the holes would leave a mark so I would remember.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> +1 hell id be making apologies everyday-lol.
> 
> - pottz


+1 more

In the early 80s a Black journeyman reported to me at the Canman job. I had about 35 guys on the crew. I had him do the company paperwork and put him to work. A couple of days later he wanted to shake my hand. I asked him what the occasion is? He told me I was the first foreman or employer who did not ask him if he was some kind of trainee or something. That was quite an eye-opener to what was happening out there ;-(

My first employee was Black. I do not know his training circumstances, but he was not capable. It was a short call of 5 days or less. I needed help pulling cable I could not do alone. I had him do a few other things until the pulling was ready. I had work a Saturday to fix work he had done. I have no regrets. He was late the first day he was dispatched from the hall. He had to walk carrying his tools from the hall to the job site downtown. He did not have the money to take a bus ;( He asked if I would pay him at the end of the first day so he could take the bus to work the next day. I did it. I could not fire him and send him back to the hall in that situation. That was in the fall of 1985. Work was so bad the waiting list in the hall was a year long. His unemployment benefits had run out. I did as much as I could to help him.

I had only been in business a few months. I did not know if I could make our house payment the next month but I had account receivables and it was just a matter of time until the new payee process was completed.

Now they are preaching and teaching hate saying we are all evil racists!


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Now they are preaching and teaching hate saying we are all evil racists!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


They aren't all preaching, it's just the ones with the loudest megaphones we're used to hearing the most, the song is starting to get a little old.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Now they are preaching and teaching hate saying we are all evil racists!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> They aren t all preaching, it s just the ones with the loudest megaphones we re used to hearing the most, the song is starting to get a little old.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I'm wondering if Obama could be elected twice after this?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Now back to woodworking* I came across these today…



















As a former cabinet maker I would have liked these. Has anybody used them?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Has anyone used these?* Kreg KHCCC 90° Corner Clamp


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... sorta *like big foot* bob,doesn t exist except in the minds of lonely desperate people ;-)
> - pottz
> 
> - pottz


Say that to *Shaquille O'Neal*... but then againg he'd be *big footS*!



> DS I didn t see the need for an apology. Too many people now don t like to hear the truth. My mother would grab the metal spoons with the holes. She said so the holes would leave a mark so I would remember.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> +1 hell id be making apologies everyday-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Are *black ducks* subjected to "racism" (positive or negative)?... or is it my stature (*little*) that oozes resentment.

Hell, calling myself * Fat Little Black Duck* would have all the tongues wagging.


> As a former cabinet maker I would have liked these. Has anybody used them?
> - Desert Woodworker


I'm not a cabinet maker… but I've often used *drawers*!


----------



## bandit571

Shhh…









Might be about done?









Could be….


----------



## pottz

> ... sorta *like big foot* bob,doesn t exist except in the minds of lonely desperate people ;-)
> - pottz
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Say that to *Shaquille O Neal*... but then againg he d be *big footS*!
> 
> DS I didn t see the need for an apology. Too many people now don t like to hear the truth. My mother would grab the metal spoons with the holes. She said so the holes would leave a mark so I would remember.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> +1 hell id be making apologies everyday-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Are *black ducks* subjected to "racism" (positive or negative)?... or is it my stature (*little*) that oozes resentment.
> 
> Hell, calling myself * Fat Little Black Duck* would have all the tongues wagging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a former cabinet maker I would have liked these. Has anybody used them?
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> I m not a cabinet maker… but I ve often used *drawers*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


glad to hear you had something on under that smock you wear,i often had nightmares about it !!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- the Duck has the blue animal smock- These blue animal Duck smocks could outsell LJ t-shirts… Can you imagine Petey, Bandit and yourself wearing one?


----------



## pottz

> Pottz- the Duck has the blue animal smock- do you have the blue or the fire red?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


neither, i like to woodwork wearing only a speedo,but thats just in the summer months.i do always wear safety glasses tough !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Might be about done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


Where's the secret trap door for when you lock the lock and keys in?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> *Has anyone used these?* Kreg KHCCC 90° Corner Clamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


that would have never worked in our shop cause we use to set ours as finished with right spacing :<)))))))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... glad to hear you had something on under that smock you wear,i often had nightmares about it !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


*Scotsmen* have *sporrans*, *ducks* have *feathers*, but I hear expat *Germans* have *weenies* underneath.


> neither, i like to woodwork wearing only a *speedo*,but thats just in the summer months.i do always wear safety glasses tough !
> 
> - pottz


Do you have a nesting box,









for when you take your *budgie smugglers* off?


----------



## pottz

germans are well known for their love of sausages !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


hey you go to the perch you better stay there dw.im bringin out super eagle,buzzard hunter !


----------



## pottz

exclusive for gunnys garage members only,a rare look at pottz patio at night.sorry the pic's arn't the best.hand held with a 2 second exposure.best i can do.if you want better come see me,wine is served from when you arrive till you pass out. disclaimer (this offer not valid for ducks). hell id have to file bankruptcy !!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Wild and crazy day. All the passes are closed until Sunday including I-90. I-5 got lucky south of us. It was close indefinitely but they got the flood drained off and reopened. Mudslide on Seattle Magnolia Hill with Puget Sound view filled the basement, trapped people, and knocked it off its foundation.

Meanwhile, 15,000 covid positives today in WA. A record. Medved had a covid discussion. They do not do liver transplants if you drink. The same standard for covid vac would relieve the system.


----------



## pottz

> Wild and crazy day. All the passes are closed until Sunday including I-90. I-5 got lucky south of us. I was close indefinitely but they got the flood drained off and reopened. Mudslide on Seattle Magnolia Hill with Puget Sound view filled the basement, trapped people, and knocked it off its foundation.
> 
> Meanwhile, 15,000 covid positives today in WA. A record. Medved had a covid discussion. They do not do liver transplants if you drink. The same standard for covid vac would relieve the system.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


damn i better hope i dont have a liver problem !!!!! duckie,lets do the final rights now so not to waste time buddy.









*no dw dont ask for an apology,you wont get one !!!!!*


----------



## pottz

sidney poitier dies at 94. one of the all time greats,a true legend that broke barriers.may God bless him and keep him ! peace sydney.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - pottz


*PARTY TIME!* ;-))))))))))


----------



## pottz

> - pottz
> 
> *PARTY TIME!* ;-))))))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


it's always party time at pottz patio bob -lol !!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I should move down there and keep the beer, booze, and vino ready. Be a better job than trying to save this [email protected]


Code:


h

@le! A lot more fun and a much higher chance of success too.


----------



## pottz

> I should move down there and keep the beer, booze, and vino ready. Be a better job than trying to save this [email protected]
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> h
> 
> @le! A lot more fun and a much higher chance of success too.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


well i dont know bob weve got a ******************** load of problems here too.but at least weve got the best weather anywhere.hell im outside right now,and it's pretty damn nice.hey if you wanna a break you always got a place to stay if you wanna visit.the rule is 2 days 3 nights and get the hell out-lol.my brother came down from oregon and wanted to stay 2 weeks,wife quickly said,oh hell no,you got one week and thats it!!!!. i had to agree-lmao!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A basic safety rule is do not store heavy objects near a propane tank. The 32-ton masonry domino should count. The mayor's weekly update said her new year's resolution is everyone should feel safe and welcome in this chity. I think I'll stick around and see if she is really done being the Wicked Witch of the West? I wonder if she will fix the line of sight problem that caused the head-on collision just before Christmas too? Both have been threats for over a decade ;-((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

I would have come to the party last night, but I don't have a* blue Duck smock*. I would have felt uncomfortable being the only one there in regular clothes. The patio looks like a beautiful santuary- good work.


----------



## Peteybadboy

LeeRoy, looks like over seed on Bermuda. Where are you?

DW I have not used those. I go with various shims (rulers) to get the spacing right and trim the drawer front as I see fit. Works for me, but I could never make a living that way. I have two of the kreg corner clamps, one fell apart. I don't use the other.

DS That was a heartfelt message. Very nicely done. I did not see your original message.

Pottz amazing back yard! I had a clay Chimenea up north. My cat would sleep in it. Unfortunately they could not take the winters. (cracked). I now have a S.S. one made by the Amish. Weather here is pretty world class right now.

Yesterdays work, added the two boards. Top is now 37" wide. Final width.










Some sanding in my future. Got to ease the edge, sharp as a knife.

Enjoy the weekend


----------



## bigblockyeti

Pottz, when you laid the saltillo tile, did you cope around the columns or were they out of the way and set onto the tile afterwards? The outdoor space look comfy, I'd love to do something in our backyard but there's a low spot between the hill and about 12' off the back of the house that becomes a river in hard rain. The hill goes up over 5', the house foundation 1' so obstructing any water would have predicatable conseqences. I guess I'll just have to move and build a new place up the road. Any forecast on when 4'x8'x7/16" OSB will be back to $8.95/sheet?


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, woke up with the wife already gone to the grocery store. Still able to make my own breakfast. Coffee pot just hit the go button. Cold last night 32 high today 55. Sunny.

Bit of shop time today.

Petey: That top is looking huge. Before you sand it down use it as a ramp to move furniture to your new home. Well no.

Pottz: Love the pictures I am sure te actual view is better yet. If I was closer you would have a visitor.

DW: You would be a stop going or coming if I did ever go to Cali….

To old, to far, to lazy, etc. Now if I had a new Porsche GT4 who knows

Later.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> LeeRoy, looks like over seed on Bermuda. Where are you?
> 
> Yesterdays work, added the two boards. Top is now 37" wide. Final width.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey, I'm in las Vegas
They don't take as good of care as they should. I have seen it much nicer though.

Nice work on the table.
Throw it in the back of your car and bring it down, we'll run it through my wide belt. fit's perfect.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, I built 3 ramps to fit my current home. I use them often. Probably leave them to the new owners. (but first I have to check the height of the two steps into the new home.) I may reuse them. Thanks for the thought.

LeeRoy, got an F 150. I'm on my way. Wide belt is an awesome tool.. I have the Jet small one. Got the clamps off and put away. Wife home, she can watch the dawgs and I can go to work now. Vegas that explains the over seed w Rye, the Bermuda is dormant and brown. Cool contrast.

TV news - they spotted a Crocodile . Crocs in Fla are rare. Not sure I could spot one if it was in front of me.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Any forecast on when 4×8 x7/16" OSB will be back to $8.95/sheet?*
> 
> - bigblockyeti












*Pottz what is the best price that your store sells it for…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* You are welcome to stop in and then both of us can go to Pottz's. Did you happen to notice that there wasn't any food or drinks on his patio last night?


----------



## 987Ron

> *Ron-* You are welcome to stop in and then both of us can go to Pottz s. Did you happen to notice that there wasn t any food or drinks on his patio last night?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


If and that is a big* IF* will stop in NOLA on the way and ice down some good Cajun food and bring along. Even Cali. doesn't have good authentic Cajun Food. Heck you and I might eat it before we left your abode. Good thought. 
Wish I could. Be a great trip.


----------



## splintergroup

> exclusive for gunnys garage members only,a rare look at pottz patio at night.sorry the pic s arn t the best.hand held with a 2 second exposure.best i can do.if you want better come see me,wine is served from when you arrive till you pass out. disclaimer (this offer not valid for ducks). hell id have to file bankruptcy !!!!!
> 
> - pottz


Dang Pottzy! 
How do you get anything done? Parking oneself in that space would erase any notion of activity beyond sipping the vino and pondering the evening.

Only thing I see missing is that trained beagle fetching another bottle from the mini bar for you!


----------



## 987Ron

Made myself hungry, may have to go to Capt. Prosser and get some shrimp, make a big pot of seafood gumbo. Let it simmer for awhile and enjoy the aroma and later the taste.

DW. How about some Pouche's Crawfish Boudin, Turducken Roll with seafood and Jambalaya, with some Luzianne Coffee or Tea. Pecan Pralines or Bananas Foster for deserrt. Or just some of Richard's seafood gumbo.

What a tease. Have to place an order now to the Cajun Grocer in La. now. Tempted myself to far. Off to Prossers'


----------



## splintergroup

> LeeRoy, looks like over seed on Bermuda. Where are you?
> 
> DW I have not used those. I go with various shims (rulers) to get the spacing right and trim the drawer front as I see fit. Works for me, but I could never make a living that way. I have two of the kreg corner clamps, one fell apart. I don t use the other.
> 
> DS That was a heartfelt message. Very nicely done. I did not see your original message.
> 
> Pottz amazing back yard! I had a clay Chimenea up north. My cat would sleep in it. Unfortunately they could not take the winters. (cracked). I now have a S.S. one made by the Amish. Weather here is pretty world class right now.
> 
> Yesterdays work, added the two boards. Top is now 37" wide. Final width.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sanding in my future. Got to ease the edge, sharp as a knife.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend
> 
> - Peteybadboy


That is quite the table top Petey! Overhead gantry to lift and move around?

I imagine your spare summer hours will be filled sanding and shaping, some serious square footage 8^)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Peteybadboy
> 
> *
> That is quite the table top Petey! Overhead gantry to lift and move around?*
> 
> - splintergroup


*The Duck has a YouTube video using the Grabo which may work in this situation…*

*Hitch Master when a "Block & Tackle" is not in your pocket..*.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron food sounds scrumptious… but the best I have here is…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Split,

My Dawg bought me a Rotex for Christmas, 2 1/2 later one side is rough sanded. I can spin the top around on my T.S.

May need my wife to help flip it over. But I think I could do it myself. Get that 2nd side rough sanded.

A little concerned about rounding over the edges, this stuff is brittle. Small cuts maybe a hand plane to take off some material. Or maybe a sander…........

Next up cut to length and work on bread board ends.


----------



## corelz125

Cinderella was now 75 years old. After a fulfilling life with the now passed-away Prince, she happily sat upon her rocking chair, watching the world go by from her front porch, with a cat called Alan for companionship. One sunny afternoon, out of nowhere, appeared the Fairy Godmother. Cinderella said: "Fairy Godmother, what are you doing here after all these years?"

The Fairy Godmother replied: "Well, Cinderella, as you have lived a good, wholesome life since we last met, I have decided to grant you three wishes. Is there anything for which your heart still yearns?"

Cinderella was overjoyed, and after some thoughtful consideration, almost under her breath, she uttered her first wish:
"I wish I was wealthy beyond comprehension."

Instantly, her rocking chair was turned into solid gold. Cinderella was stunned. Alan, her old faithful cat, jumped off her lap and scampered to the edge of the porch, quivering with fear.

Cinderella said: "Oh thank you, Fairy Godmother!"

The Fairy Godmother replied: "It's the least I can do. What does your heart desire for your second wish?"

Cinderella looked down at her frail body and said: "I wish I were young and full of the beauty of youth again."

At once, her wish became reality, and her beautiful youthful visage returned. Cinderella felt stirrings inside her that had been dormant for years. And long forgotten vigor and vitality began to course through her very soul.

Then the Fairy Godmother again spoke: "You have one more wish, what will you have?"

Cinderella looked over to the frightened cat in the corner and said: "I wish you to transform Alan my old cat into a beautiful and handsome young man."

Magically, Alan suddenly underwent a fundamental change in his biological make-up, that, when complete, he stood before her a boy so beautiful - the likes of which neither she nor the world had ever seen - so fair indeed that birds began to fall from the sky at his feet.

The Fairy Godmother again spoke: "Congratulations, Cinderella. Enjoy your new life!" And, with a blazing shock of bright blue electricity, she was gone. For a few eerie moments, Alan and Cinderella looked into each other's eyes. Cinderella sat, breathless, gazing at the most stunningly perfect boy she had ever seen.

Then Alan walked over to Cinderella, who sat transfixed in her rocking chair, and held her close in his strong, youthful arms. He leaned in close to her ear, whispered, blowing her golden hair with his warm breath:

"I bet you regret having me neutered now, don't you?"


----------



## Peteybadboy

Sanded both sides. Stopped for the day. Watching golf at Kapalua. Played there many times.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Then Alan walked over to Cinderella, who sat transfixed in her rocking chair, and held her close in his strong, youthful arms. He leaned in close to her ear, whispered, blowing her golden hair with his warm breath:
> 
> "I bet you regret having me neutered now, don't you?"*
> 
> - corelz125


*OMG, put a smile on my face. *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Sanded both sides. Stopped for the day. Watching golf at Kapalua. Played there many times.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


+1 I enjoy following along, nice work. Question: what is the moisture content? By putting a breadboard edge- anything special due to wood movement? Finally, will you have the table assembled in 1 piece or table and base separate?

Your posts are interesting and appreciated…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Then Alan walked over to Cinderella, who sat transfixed in her rocking chair, and held her close in his strong, youthful arms. He leaned in close to her ear, whispered, blowing her golden hair with his warm breath:
> 
> "I bet you regret having me neutered now, don't you?"
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sanded both sides. Stopped for the day. Watching golf at Kapalua. Played there many times.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Looks good Petey. Figure out where to store it? Will the new house have a shop?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

My woodworking project today was the font and vector - prototype










The next step is to make the border embellishments and some font editing.

Shoutout to Ron for getting me interested in lasers- Thx


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *
> damn i better hope i dont have a liver problem !!!!! duckie,lets do the final rights now so not to waste time *buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *no dw dont ask for an apology,you wont get one !!!!!*
> 
> - pottz


*Pottz hasn't posted since getting the last rights. Maybe a self-fulfilled prophecy? *


----------



## corelz125

Pottz that little green area do you roll it up and vacuum under it? It's 28 degrees here and snowed yesterday.
Petey sanding Ipe is like sanding a rock. You could hand plane it but might need to sharpen a few times.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

They didn't believe the sign on White Pass  They were trapped for 24 hours in that truck.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* you may find this interesting… * The Lessons of I-95*

* the stretch of Interstate 95 that runs from Richmond up to Northern Va, near DC - before it threads up the east coast to New York and beyond.*

https://www.lewrockwell.com/2022/01/eric-peters/the-lessons-of-i-95/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* you may find this interesting… * The Lessons of I-95*
> 
> * the stretch of Interstate 95 that runs from Richmond up to Northern Va, near DC - before it threads up the east coast to New York and beyond.*
> 
> https://www.lewrockwell.com/2022/01/eric-peters/the-lessons-of-i-95/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Those lessons have exponential expansion here in WW. One lady they interviewed on the news in a motorhome has been stuck for 4 days trying to get home to Spokane. All passes closed, I-5 south was flooded yesterday and I-84 east of Portland Oregon has been closed due to mudslides. I'm sure everyone here would love to only be delayed 27 hours instead of 127 ;-))


----------



## pottz

> LeeRoy, looks like over seed on Bermuda. Where are you?
> 
> DW I have not used those. I go with various shims (rulers) to get the spacing right and trim the drawer front as I see fit. Works for me, but I could never make a living that way. I have two of the kreg corner clamps, one fell apart. I don t use the other.
> 
> DS That was a heartfelt message. Very nicely done. I did not see your original message.
> 
> Pottz amazing back yard! I had a clay Chimenea up north. My cat would sleep in it. Unfortunately they could not take the winters. (cracked). I now have a S.S. one made by the Amish. Weather here is pretty world class right now.
> 
> Yesterdays work, added the two boards. Top is now 37" wide. Final width.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sanding in my future. Got to ease the edge, sharp as a knife.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend
> 
> - Peteybadboy


yeah had a clay chimenea made in mexico,lasted about 18 years,amazing.this one is cast aluminum.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz, when you laid the saltillo tile, did you cope around the columns or were they out of the way and set onto the tile afterwards? The outdoor space look comfy, I d love to do something in our backyard but there s a low spot between the hill and about 12 off the back of the house that becomes a river in hard rain. The hill goes up over 5 , the house foundation 1 so obstructing any water would have predicatable conseqences. I guess I ll just have to move and build a new place up the road. Any forecast on when 4×8 x7/16" OSB will be back to $8.95/sheet?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


patio has been there about 30 years so ,i just tiled around the columns.they sit on post bases with raised bases.


----------



## pottz

> *Any forecast on when 4×8 x7/16" OSB will be back to $8.95/sheet?*
> 
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pottz what is the best price that your store sells it for…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no idea dw i have nothing to do with wood,all i do is sell hardware and building materials.lumber i know came way down from the record highs but it's heading back up again.so buy now if you need it soon.


----------



## pottz

> exclusive for gunnys garage members only,a rare look at pottz patio at night.sorry the pic s arn t the best.hand held with a 2 second exposure.best i can do.if you want better come see me,wine is served from when you arrive till you pass out. disclaimer (this offer not valid for ducks). hell id have to file bankruptcy !!!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Dang Pottzy!
> How do you get anything done? Parking oneself in that space would erase any notion of activity beyond sipping the vino and pondering the evening.
> 
> Only thing I see missing is that trained beagle fetching another bottle from the mini bar for you!
> 
> - splintergroup


beagles are hard to train,plus she'd probably drink it herself-lol.


----------



## pottz

> Made myself hungry, may have to go to Capt. Prosser and get some shrimp, make a big pot of seafood gumbo. Let it simmer for awhile and enjoy the aroma and later the taste.
> 
> DW. How about some Pouche s Crawfish Boudin, Turducken Roll with seafood and Jambalaya, with some Luzianne Coffee or Tea. Pecan Pralines or Bananas Foster for deserrt. Or just some of Richard s seafood gumbo.
> 
> What a tease. Have to place an order now to the Cajun Grocer in La. now. Tempted myself to far. Off to Prossers
> 
> - 987Ron


hey you wanna bring food like that your welcome anytime my friend.and your right, i dont think we have any good canjun here in LA that i know of.


----------



## pottz

well been busy all day doing the winter rose pruning.54 total.after the pruning ran to lowes for some soil amendment.now im on the patio with some wine after a nice soak in the spa.61 and feeling it-lol.


----------



## DS

Pete, nice top.

Sadly, I am too old these days to try and sand a top that big manually.

I did it once in my 20's, then, I learned that my local Woodworkers Source store had a 52" two-head timesaver wide belt sander that they rent to woodworkers for just such occasions.

Smooth and flat as glass - well worth it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Pottz that little green area do you roll it up and vacuum under it?...
> - corelz125


Nah!... just roll it up and smoke it!


>


Can I bring my *skis*?


> well been busy all day doing the winter rose pruning.54 total.after the pruning ran to lowes for some soil amendment.now im on the patio with some wine after a nice soak in the spa.61 and feeling it-lol.
> 
> - pottz


What's wrong with vino in the spa… better still what's wrong with a spa in vino?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been busy at Mothers for couple days.










Installed new faucet they bought in June of 2019.










put some 12 inch square stick on tiles under her sink.


----------



## pottz

> Pottz that little green area do you roll it up and vacuum under it?...
> - corelz125
> 
> Nah!... just roll it up and smoke it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I bring my *skis*?
> 
> well been busy all day doing the winter rose pruning.54 total.after the pruning ran to lowes for some soil amendment.now im on the patio with some wine after a nice soak in the spa.61 and feeling it-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> What s wrong with vino in the spa… better still what s wrong with a spa in vino?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


vino in the spa,hell thats a given ducks !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> What s wrong with vino in the spa… ?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


drowning ;-((


----------



## pottz

> What s wrong with vino in the spa… ?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> drowning ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i could be so lucky bob-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Been busy at Mothers for couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed new faucet they bought in June of 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put some 12 inch square stick on tiles under her sink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Nice work. It brings a smile to know that you are able to help out your Mom, good job.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz-* are you done for the night you old dog?










No tuck-needed…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> What s wrong with vino in the spa… ?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> drowning ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> i could be so lucky bob-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Better ways to go! I always hated trying to breathe water ;-))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Been busy at Mothers for couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed new faucet they bought in June of 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put some 12 inch square stick on tiles under her sink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Nice work. It brings a smile to know that you are able to help out your Mom, good job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


+1


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> put some 12 inch square *stick on tiles* under her sink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Why put the stick onto the tiles… most people would glue it to the skirting.


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


maybe you dream about it,i live it ;-) paromours need not apply !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> maybe you dream about it,i live it ;-) paromours need not apply !
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Another vaccine war looms for drug addiction. Will addicts refuse a life saver too?

*Experts believe a vaccine could be a game-changer in our battle against the opioid epidemic.*

https://www.king5.com/article/news/health/vaccine-for-addiction-uw-researchers-say-possible/281-4c357ffb-7913-4588-9e56-6304eff5a383


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> What s wrong with vino in the spa… ?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> drowning ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


But I'll keep coming up for a breath till the end…. oops that's for spa in vino.


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW the breadboard ends will stop cupping at the ends, and allow for wood movement.

Topa, I will build it and store in on my lanai until we move. I will post some pics of my new shop. I had the electrician put in a lot of LED's in the ceiling. Laid out all my tools on graph paper. Going to be 500+ sq ft.

Table will be "knock down", top will have insert threads, two bases will have oblong holes to allow for movement. BTW a domino makes perfect oblong holes for wood movement. So it will be 4 pieces. 2 base, 1 top, 1 stretcher, I think I will add 2 risers on the stretcher going up to the top, to keep it from bowing.

DS I thought of looking for a big drum sander to rent. I am stubborn and just started, and kept going. Took a couple of breaks. Thumbs hurting today.

Gunny tile under the sink looks good.

Pottz is that Page Spiranic on your patio? She is not really known for her golfing.

Golfing boys vs girls today. I may get into the shop later.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up with my coffee. 74 later today. Not Cali but pretty nice for S. Ga in January.

Have a great day, hope the coming week is good.

DW, Pottz: Love the picture of the Beagle.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…pills and a couple coffee cakes for breakfast. 38 cloudy degrees outside…watching all the ice melting…as we had a freezing rain storm last night.

Might go and rummage through the scrap pile in the shop, later…...and see what sort of mischief I can make with that…..

Countdown until March 17 has begun…..hopefully St. Paddy will bring along some Spring weather, then…


----------



## pottz

> DW the breadboard ends will stop cupping at the ends, and allow for wood movement.
> 
> Topa, I will build it and store in on my lanai until we move. I will post some pics of my new shop. I had the electrician put in a lot of LED s in the ceiling. Laid out all my tools on graph paper. Going to be 500+ sq ft.
> 
> Table will be "knock down", top will have insert threads, two bases will have oblong holes to allow for movement. BTW a domino makes perfect oblong holes for wood movement. So it will be 4 pieces. 2 base, 1 top, 1 stretcher, I think I will add 2 risers on the stretcher going up to the top, to keep it from bowing.
> 
> DS I thought of looking for a big drum sander to rent. I am stubborn and just started, and kept going. Took a couple of breaks. Thumbs hurting today.
> 
> Gunny tile under the sink looks good.
> 
> Pottz is that Page Spiranic on your patio? She is not really known for her golfing.
> 
> Golfing boys vs girls today. I may get into the shop later.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


not sure who she is petey,something from dw's imagination.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Peteybadboy
> 
> *not sure who she is petey,something from dw s imagination.*
> 
> - pottz


*Last night you had something else to say about it…*



> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *maybe you dream about it,i live it ;-)
> - pottz*


----------



## bandit571

The gal golfer's first name is Paige….

The Boss and I just had an argument on the "Proper" way to place a trash bag into a kitchen trashcan….and of course my way wasn't correct…..going to be one of them days…might just go and hide in the shop….and escape the rest of the war path she is on…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> What s wrong with vino in the spa… ?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> drowning ;-((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> But I ll keep coming up for a breath till the end…. oops that s for spa in vino.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


If you can come up for breath. no problem. Drink all you want ;-)


----------



## corelz125

Once upon a time there was a woman married to an annoying man named Steve.

He would complain about everything. One day he went to their creek with his mule. He complained so much that the mule got annoyed and kicked him to death.

At the funeral, when all the men walked by the wife she shook her head yes and every time the women walked by she shook her head no.

The minister asked "Why are you shaking your head 'yes' for men and 'no' for women?"

Her response was, "The men would say how sorry they felt for me and I was saying, 'Yes, I'll be alright.' When the women walked by, they were asking if the mule is for sale…."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Once upon a time there was a woman married to an annoying man named Steve.
> 
> He would complain about everything. One day he went to their creek with his mule. He complained so much that the mule got annoyed and kicked him to death.
> 
> At the funeral, when all the men walked by the wife she shook her head yes and every time the women walked by she shook her head no.
> 
> The minister asked "Why are you shaking your head 'yes' for men and 'no' for women?"
> 
> Her response was, "The men would say how sorry they felt for me and I was saying, 'Yes, I'll be alright.' When the women walked by, they were asking if the mule is for sale…."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## pottz

good relaxing day,glued up the frame for the new gate and did some turning work for my bowl swap coming up.just out of the spa and enjoying the beautiful weather.weather guys said it was supposed to get to 69 it hit 78 with clear blue skies.hard to beat that for early january.so sitting on the patio sipping some vino in just shorts and a tee shirt.life is sometimes good !


----------



## 987Ron

Nice afternoon, a bit of shop time, glued up some small box lids. Very small treasure chests. Then off to a local Citrus Farm, yes there are Citrus Farms in S. GA. Franklin's Citrus Farms. Big bag of Tangos, some white sweet grapefruit and more.

Time to relax rain chance tonight, a bit cool 50s.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 on the joke…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Snoqualmie Pass and I-90 reopens @ 5 PM, there will be narrow lanes and the speed limit will be reduced to 45 mph near the summit. Shoulders, exit ramps, and chain-up areas will still mostly be impassable. First time I remember it being closed for more than a day ;-(( The other passes will be closed until mid-week. Doubt if I try to go over until summer. Too much to deal with. Hopefully, PT gets me back to where I can deal with it if necessary.

Seahawks finally beat a good team after it doesn't matter. ;-))))))))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> * Snoqualmie Pass *and I-90 reopens @ 5 PM, there will be narrow lanes and the speed limit will be reduced to 45 mph near the summit. Shoulders, exit ramps, and chain-up areas will still mostly be impassable. First time I remember it being closed for more than a day ;-(( The other passes will be closed until mid-week.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*
I was curious…* I haven't lived with snow in 24 years.


----------



## pottz

> Snoqualmie Pass *and I-90 reopens @ 5 PM, there will be narrow lanes and the speed limit will be reduced to 45 mph near the summit. Shoulders, exit ramps, and chain-up areas will still mostly be impassable. First time I remember it being closed for more than a day ;-(( The other passes will be closed until mid-week.
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> *
> *
> 
> *
> I was curious…* I haven t lived with snow in 24 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


ive never lived with it and never will,no matter how bad cali gets !!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> ive never lived with it and never will,no matter how bad cali gets !!!!
> 
> - pottz


...and you have AZ with DW, DS and a few others… As "how bad it gets" from experience enjoy what you have, for in a flash things change quickly. bình an cho bạn, anh trai của tôi

Ps. do you have security bars on your windows and doors similar to this computer pic?


----------



## corelz125

36 degrees and rain. Come and enjoy this wonderful weather. Temps are gonna drop like a rock this week also. Tues will reach a balmy high of 19.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Snoqualmie Pass has double normal snow this year at 284 inches, 24 feet! The lowlands have double rain with floods, mudslides, and more floods ;-(

Here on the glacial hill we have a good view of disasters all around us ;-))


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> ive never lived with it and never will,no matter how bad cali gets !!!!
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...and you have AZ with DW, DS and a few others… As "how bad it gets" from experience enjoy what you have, for in a flash things change quickly. bình an cho bạn, anh trai của tôi
> 
> Ps. do you have security bars on your windows and doors similar to this computer pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


oh hell no and never will.if it gets that bad im out.right now my good friends smith and wesson take care of security.


----------



## pottz

> 36 degrees and rain. Come and enjoy this wonderful weather. Temps are gonna drop like a rock this week also. Tues will reach a balmy high of 19.
> 
> - corelz125


*oh HELL no !!!!!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> oh hell no and never will.if it gets that bad im out.right now my good friends smith and wesson take care of security.
> 
> - pottz


The Commons Mall at Federal Way needs bars on cars. If you go to a movie expect your car windows to be broken, the car rummaged, and/ or catalytic converter stolen ;-(( That is a couple of miles west. A few blocks south of that mess from Nextdoor ((, "PARK 16 I SAW MY FORMER NEIGHBORS FROM THERE & WHEN I LIVED THERE WE HAD FLASH MOB RIOTS & GUN SHOTS COPS THERE DAILY. THEY STILL LIVE THERE CAUSE THEY CAN'T AFFORD A 4 BEDROOM BUT SAID GUN SHOOTING DAILY NOW THE GANGS HAVE TAKEN OVER NOTTO MENTION THE DRUGGIES……. I GOT OUT APRIL TWO YRS AGO….."


----------



## pottz

applewood bacon pork loin on the cali grill tonight with seasoned rice and a salad served with ,wine of course.if any of you can get here in 30 minutes your welcome to join us ? bring a warm jacket it's dropped to the upper 50's now. but i have a patio heater,so no big deal.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

The top of the pass is 4 lanes wide. They opened 2 narrow lanes to freight. General travel delayed. It was too dangerous for some of the road crews to get up there ;-(((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> applewood bacon pork loin on the cali grill tonight with seasoned rice and a salad served with ,wine of course.if any of you can get here in 30 minutes your welcome to join us ? bring a warm jacket it s dropped to the upper 50 s now. but i have a patio heater,so no big deal.
> 
> - pottz


I'll move close enough and be ready for next time )))))))))


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


what you already done you old goat ?


----------



## pottz

> applewood bacon pork loin on the cali grill tonight with seasoned rice and a salad served with ,wine of course.if any of you can get here in 30 minutes your welcome to join us ? bring a warm jacket it s dropped to the upper 50 s now. but i have a patio heater,so no big deal.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I ll move close enough and be ready for next time )))))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


you have a standing invitation my friend.just let me know if you will arrive after midnight or swmbo will have you arrested ! or i might shoot you !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I ll move close enough and be ready for next time )))))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> you have a standing invitation my friend.just let me know if you will arrive after midnight or swmbo will have you arrested ! or i might shoot you !
> 
> - pottz


Living in this $h1th073 I understand that completely.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Up early, breakfast done and ready for a Daughter-Dad Day to Savannah. She has a knitting lesson and more yarn to bring home. Lunch out someplace and home by afternoon. Me, maybe HD (we have no HD here in Bubba Burg). 55 today, a bit of rain but clearing as the day progresses.



> .
> Ps. do you have security bars on your windows and doors similar to this computer pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


This picture could have been taken in parts of Miami, little Havana or east side of Tampa in predominately Cuban area. Common sight even when times were good. Not seen here in S. Georgia in the small towns, have no idea about areas of Savannah, Atlanta, Macon, etc. but not seen. The Miami ones also had a metal grate type door over the main entrance door. Always wondered how you got out of a house or building in an emergency and the door was blocked or the fire was there.

Have a good Monday, difficult as it is Monday. Later


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya…Monday…Leave it at that…..

Zombies singing about "It's the time of the Season.."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *
> This picture could have been taken in parts of Miami, little Havana or east side of Tampa *
> 
> - 987Ron


This one is definitely in LA…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> what you already done you old goat ?
> 
> - pottz


8pm is bedtime for me on a school night… one must be well rested to teach the future of America…


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> what you already done you old goat ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 8pm is bedtime for me on a school night… one must be well rested to teach the future of America…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


im still good up till 9,later than that and i pay for it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Well rested. Good for you DW. I slept and Hour and a half last night. So no work in the shop today. I might to some set up.

Pics of the future shop . I had the LEDs put in. Really bright. A little over 500 sq ft.


















Pottz nice grill.


----------



## 987Ron

Home from Savannah, she treated me to lunch, Castaways Restaurant. Nice Grouper sandwich, not as good as Frenchiy's on Clearwater Beach, FL after a dive in the Gulf But good.

Heard of a Tool suppier in Savannah so took the time to visit it while waiting for the daughter. Lots of Bosch, DeWalt, Mikita. Lots of construction type tools. The employee was a pretty nice guy but the owner had the personality of a door. Seemed odd as to inventory. Very heavy in Bosch but no batteries for the tools. Lots of large clamps but no 4 or 6 inch DeWalt or anyother brand of clamps. Second or third source maybe. Employee did sneak me a Bosch tee shirt.

later


----------



## bandit571

Shopping Trip, today….shop needed some replacement ..stuff…









2 clamps..will get me to 8, 12" long. Flashlights because the 2 I do have are about worn out. 5" Pinned Scrollsaw blades









And something to get the bandsaw up and running, again..









1/4", 6tpi, 80" length. ...will see how this does…picked up a spare sanding belt…and









As the old Craftsman one is about shot….lots of bearing noise, uses a Dirt Devil belt as a drive belt, pulleys are about worn away. New one costs a wee bit more than the $10 I paid for the Craftsman….about 9x in fact.

hauled the boss around most of the morning, she also had "shopping" to do…I am plum-tuckered out, and in need of a NAP….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey-* shop looks good. Are you going to use any type of floor coating? How about heating and cooling?

*Ron-* good score on the Bosch t-shirt and road trip.

*Bandit-*- nap sounds good about now…


----------



## pottz

> Well rested. Good for you DW. I slept and Hour and a half last night. So no work in the shop today. I might to some set up.
> 
> Pics of the future shop . I had the LEDs put in. Really bright. A little over 500 sq ft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pottz nice grill.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


nice future shop to !


----------



## Peteybadboy

Dw,

A/c I have to do after c of o can't put one in due to flood plane. To blow topas head all equipment would be as high or higher than house a/c.

Epoxy on floor no freaking speckels.

I did manage to use the track saw to cut table to length before breadboard ends. Now it's become complicated. Need to think about things. Flatten first…..is top of mind.

25 % moisture or less. Someone asked. Normal for Ipe.


----------



## corelz125

Just a 1 car garage for the shop Petey? Ginna be able to fit everything?


----------



## bandit571

A snowman was leaning against a tree…reading a book of Poetry…

And..the author of said book?

Why, Robert Frost, of course….


----------



## pottz

> A duck hunter was out enjoying a nice morning on the marsh when he decided to take a leak behind a tree.
> 
> He walked over to a tree and propped up his gun. Just then a gust of wind blew and knocked the gun over, to the hunter's horror, it discharged, shooting him in the genitals. Fortunately for him, some hunters nearby heard his scream and called an ambulance.
> 
> Several hours later, lying in a hospital bed he was approached by his doctor.
> 
> "Well sir, I have some good news and some bad news. Which would you like to hear first?"
> 
> "Tell me the good news first, please," said the hunter.
> 
> "Well, the good news is that you are going to be OK. The damage was local to your groin, there was very little internal damage, and we were able to remove all of the buckshot."
> 
> "What's the bad news then?' asked the hunter.
> 
> "The bad news is that there was some pretty extensive buckshot damage done to your penis. I'm going to have to refer you to my brother."
> 
> "Oh no, I mean, at least I'm alright, I feared the worst. I guess it could be worse,' the hunter replied. 'Is your brother a plastic surgeon?"
> 
> "Not exactly…' answered the doctor delicately. 'He's a flute player in the local symphony. He's going to teach you where to put your fingers so you don't piss all over the bathroom.'
> 
> - corelz125


good one bud.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Now this is a JOKE!!!!*


> A snowman was leaning against a tree…reading a book of Poetry…
> 
> And..the author of said book?
> 
> Why, Robert Frost, of course….
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Dw,
> 
> A/c I have to do after c of o can t put one in due to flood plane. To blow topas head all equipment would be as high or higher than house a/c.
> 
> Epoxy on floor no freaking speckels.
> 
> I did manage to use the track saw to cut table to length before breadboard ends. Now it s become complicated. Need to think about things. Flatten first…..is top of mind.
> 
> 25 % moisture or less. Someone asked. Normal for Ipe.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


It didn't get blown. Not quite sure what that means ;-)) Lighting should be as good as t gets.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> "Not exactly…' answered the doctor delicately. 'He's a flute player in the local symphony. He's going to teach you where to put your fingers so you don't piss all over the bathroom.'
> 
> - corelz125


Interesting lessons ;-)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> A duck hunter was out enjoying a nice morning on the marsh…
> - corelz125
> 
> A snowman was leaning against a tree…reading a book of Poetry…
> - bandit571


*YAY!*

Not *snow* but literally bloody *poetic justice*!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> A duck hunter was out enjoying a nice morning on the marsh…
> - corelz125
> 
> A snowman was leaning against a tree…reading a book of Poetry…
> - bandit571
> 
> *YAY!*
> 
> Not *snow* but literally bloody *poetic justice*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


His joke is better than a Duck hunter. Why do think Pottz liked it?


----------



## pottz

> *Now this is a JOKE!!!!*
> 
> A snowman was leaning against a tree…reading a book of Poetry…
> 
> And..the author of said book?
> 
> Why, Robert Frost, of course….
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


get off the perch dw or im callin in super eagle buzzard hunter !


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz-*

Almost bedtime, but my friend can you not say that Bandits joke was far more superior than the other post, which was crass and not tasteful, except to a few?

Good night…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Pottz-*
> 
> Almost bedtime, but my friend can you not say that Bandits joke was far more superior than the other post, which was crass and not tasteful, except to a few?
> 
> Good night…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


 You're gonna try to hide on the perch? with Super Dumper Eagle Buzzard Hunter out hunting?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> *Pottz-*
> 
> Almost bedtime, but my friend can you not say that Bandits joke was far more superior than the other post, which was crass and not tasteful, except to a few?
> 
> Good night…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


Nothing against *bandit*, however, all I will add is that his joke was at least *squeaky clean*! Who the hell is Robert Frost?... now his brother *Jack Frost* I've heard of… and him barefoot on an ice rink during a *Chicago Blackhawks* hockey match could be "funny".

Sorry *bandit*, but as a publisher of many a,









I shouldn't speak!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Jack's brother said, "I hold it to be the inalienable right of anybody to go to hell in his own way."


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz, simple answer is yes. Going to be tight. I can gain space big time if I use the router in the extension of the table saw. I graph papered everything with movable scaled carboard cut outs of each piece of equipment. Lumber storage will be from racks suspended from the ceiling. They are motorized so I can drop them to floor height (no ladders). We will have a second two car garage that I can use for other storage of not much used things.

Anyone know of a guide for a festool track for a porter cable router? I just spent more than an Hour looking to no avail. I have a few options, but thought that product would be out there.

Dentist today, then out to the shop. Breadboards getting done. Base layout needs to get done as well.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Thoughts for our veterans…*

*The Soldiers Came Home Sick. The Government Denied It Was Responsible.*

*U.S. service members and veterans have long insisted that the military's garbage-disposal fires in war zones made them ill. Why were their claims stonewalled for so long?*

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/01/11/magazine/military-burn-pits.html


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. up and about with my coffee.

Watched the first quarter of the "Big Game" last night. So many commercials hard to see how the players can play with all the interruptions and delays created by commercials. Did not time it but seemed 50-50 time wise on commercials to game. Gave up went to bed.

Got the final score this am. Bulldogs won Not a big fan but it is a big deal here. Daughter and wife stayed up for the entire game and the after celebrations. I snored.

I do not understand TV commercials. Seem to be designed for people with an IQ of 50 or 60. Weird talking animals or weird people (Flo) as reps. Skinny dwarf like females smirking for phones or cars. etc. etc. Beer ads for Bubbas and worse. TV has increased the number and time of ads to the point of absurdity. If we watch a network TV show we record it so we can high speed through the ads. A one hour TV show with the ads dropped is only about 40 minutes.

Anyway GA won the game and all will be excited today wearing their Bulldog shirts. I do not have one, do have an old Sooner Sweat Shirt someplace.

Later.


----------



## pottz

> Corelz, simple answer is yes. Going to be tight. I can gain space big time if I use the router in the extension of the table saw. I graph papered everything with movable scaled carboard cut outs of each piece of equipment. Lumber storage will be from racks suspended from the ceiling. They are motorized so I can drop them to floor height (no ladders). We will have a second two car garage that I can use for other storage of not much used things.
> 
> Anyone know of a guide for a festool track for a porter cable router? I just spent more than an Hour looking to no avail. I have a few options, but thought that product would be out there.
> 
> Dentist today, then out to the shop. Breadboards getting done. Base layout needs to get done as well.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


not sure about festool,ive got one for my dewalt track i use with my pc router,works great.id think festool would have one also.


----------



## 987Ron

> Anyone know of a guide for a festool track for a porter cable router? I just spent more than an Hour looking to no avail. I have a few options, but thought that product would be out there.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


If I understand your need and use: I just clamp a 1×4 or a piece of ply with a straight edge onto the piece and run the router along against it. Pretty cheap way to do it.

Wondering about your overhead storage of lumber and how it might hinder the lights. Shadows? etc. I am sure you have thought this out.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

1. *Use of Porter Cable plunge router with Festool tracks*
Does anyone know about, or have any experience with, adapting a router guide system for a Porter Cable router (specifically a model 7529) to any of the Festool tracks? I have a PC 7529 and will be getting a Festool TS55 tracksaw soon and just wondered if there might be a way to get double duty out of the track without having to plunk down another $850 for the Festool plunge router. Any ideas or input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks again!

2. The Festool "guide stop adapter" (the part that rides on the track) is pretty well made and sells for $50.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I cobbled this together with a piece of aluminum and some threaded rod. It works very well, but if your looking for something more elegant, you can buy the Microfence for $260
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?208416-Use-of-Porter-Cable-plunge-router-with-Festool-tracks

*
Link to Saw Mill-*
https://sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?208416-Use-of-Porter-Cable-plunge-router-with-Festool-tracks

*Or maybe Petey's dog will buy him one for Valentines*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Anyone know of a guide for a festool track for a porter cable router? I just spent more than an Hour looking to no avail. I have a few options, but thought that product would be out there.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> ..... I just clamp a 1×4 or a piece of ply with a straight edge onto the piece and run the router along against it. Pretty cheap way to do it…..
> - 987Ron


Cheap yes, practical and accurate will be debated *ad infinitum* by tracksaw owners worldwide… even by this *Son of a Hungarian fern-cutter* in Australia.

The *NASA Laboratory* is the proud owner of a *Fe$tool guide stop adapter* and uses it extensively… it integrates with my *OF1400* which has an "outrigger" to compensate for the tracks height… the micro-adjuster is indispensable if rough enough is not good enough.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* If you are building the new house why not make it a car and a half garage for the shop?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I do not understand TV commercials. Seem to be designed for people with an IQ of 50 or 60. Weird talking animals or weird people (Flo) as reps. Skinny dwarf like females smirking for phones or cars. etc. etc. Beer ads for Bubbas and worse. TV has increased the number and time of ads to the point of absurdity. If we watch a network TV show we record it so we can high speed through the ads. A one hour TV show with the ads dropped is only about 40 minutes.
> 
> Anyway GA won the game and all will be excited today wearing their Bulldog shirts. I do not have one, do have an old Sooner Sweat Shirt someplace.
> 
> Later.
> 
> - 987Ron


One of the reports I read studying psychology to find a way to get the mayor, council, and staff to consider facts about safety standards said IQs are dropping up to 10 points in developed countries. IQs have always been considered to be genetically determined. This development obviously shows that to be questionable. It is thought that service economies and/or expanding use of automated intelligence reducing cognitive exercise could be detrimental to intelligence. Certainly, the factors mentioned above show the intelligence of the chity mayor, council, and staff to be questionable. Their intentional denial of facts is defined as being motivated by greed, narcissism, and groupthink; ie, stupidity.

Many politicians speak at a 6th to 8th-grade level and repeat, repeat, repeat their few simple messages. Trump dropped as low as 4th-grade at times. Here is a chart from Carnegie Mellon University. https://www.cmu.edu/news/stories/archives/2016/march/speechifying.html

Changing from Hunter/Gatherers to living in cities our skulls shrank and our brains do not have to work as hard because we rely more on the intelligence of others according to John Hawks, Department of Anthropology, UNIVERSITY of WISCONSIN-MADISON. Here in Auburn, I offer evidence that the chity totally relies on others' intelligence. Too bad they have not found any ;((( I offer them refusing to support line of sight for traffic safety and their promoting head-on collisions as evidence to their negative IQs ;(((



















I'm not surprised advertising moved their levels lower to communicate with the public. Of course, inflation affects the minutes sold to pay for production costs. We record almost everything. I like the automated feature that stops at the end of advertising, but lately, it has started playing the last minute of advertisements in each disruption.


----------



## 987Ron

> ..... I just clamp a 1×4 or a piece of ply with a straight edge onto the piece and run the router along against it. Pretty cheap way to do it…..
> - 987Ron
> 
> Cheap yes, practical and accurate will be debated *ad infinitum* by tracksaw owners worldwide… even by this *Son of a Hungarian fern-cutter* in Australia.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Will not debate but the clamped board and run the router against it worked for the following. Accurate and workable, yes. Cut all the stopped dados for the drawer dividers that way. Not critical of Festool or any other way, just the way I did it. It worked.


----------



## pottz

> ..... I just clamp a 1×4 or a piece of ply with a straight edge onto the piece and run the router along against it. Pretty cheap way to do it…..
> - 987Ron
> 
> Cheap yes, practical and accurate will be debated *ad infinitum* by tracksaw owners worldwide… even by this *Son of a Hungarian fern-cutter* in Australia.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Will not debate but the clamped board and run the router against it worked for the following. Accurate and workable, yes. Cut all the stopped dados for the drawer dividers that way. Not critical of Festool or any other way, just the way I did it. It worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


id say it worked pretty damn good ron.


----------



## corelz125

Mr. Johnson boarded a plane to New York City.

He was about to sit down in the aisle seat he had booked when he saw a blonde woman sitting in his seat.

"Wh-what are you doing?!" sputtered Mr. Johnson.

"I specifically booked this seat!

Why aren't you sitting in your seat?!"

The blonde woman replied, "I'm blonde, I'm smart, and I'm sitting in this aisle seat until this plane lands in New York City."

Angrily, Mr. Johnson snatched the blonde's ticket out of her hand. It was for the middle seat.

"Your ticket says you're supposed to be sitting in this middle seat!" he shouted.

"I specifically booked this aisle seat because I'm six-foot-five and I hate the cramped spaces of airplane seats! Meanwhile, you don't seem to be any taller than five-foot-one. You should be able to handle the middle seat just fine!"

He showed the blonde his ticket to prove that he had, indeed, booked the aisle seat.

Again, the blonde woman replied, "I'm blonde, I'm smart, and I'm sitting in this aisle seat until this plane lands in New York City.""

You'd better listen to that guy," said the woman sitting in the window seat.

"I once dated a guy who was six-foot-one, four inches shorter than that guy, and he always sat in the aisle seat because he hated the cramped spaces."

For the third time, the blonde woman replied, "I'm blonde, I'm smart, and I'm sitting in this aisle seat until this plane lands in New York City."

Mr. Johnson was now furious. He told a nearby flight attendant about the blonde in his seat.

The flight attendant whispered something in the blonde's ear, and the blonde sheepishly moved into the middle seat.

A relieved Mr. Johnson sat in the aisle seat.

As soon as the plane had landed, Mr. Johnson asked the flight attendant, "What did you tell that woman?"

"I told her that the aisle seat wasn't going to New York City."


----------



## corelz125

Here's one for DW

A young woman was preparing a ham dinner. After she cut off the end of the ham, she placed it in a pan for baking.

Her daughter asked her, "Why did you cut off the end of the ham?

And she replied, "I really don't know but my mother always did, so I thought you were supposed to."

Later when talking to her mother she asked her why she cut off the end of the ham before baking it, and her mother replied, "I really don't know, but that's the way my mom always did it."

A few weeks later while visiting her grandmother, the young woman asked, "Grandma, why is it that you cut off the end of a ham before you bake it?"

Her grandmother replied, "Well, dear, that's the only way it would fit into my baking pan."


----------



## corelz125

Nice project Ron. You got some talent for inlay work


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 Thank you Corelz- appreciate it…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Here s one for DW
> 
> A young woman was preparing a ham dinner. After she cut off the end of the ham, she placed it in a pan for baking.
> 
> Her daughter asked her, "Why did you cut off the end of the ham?
> 
> And she replied, "I really don't know but my mother always did, so I thought you were supposed to."
> 
> Later when talking to her mother she asked her why she cut off the end of the ham before baking it, and her mother replied, "I really don't know, but that's the way my mom always did it."
> 
> A few weeks later while visiting her grandmother, the young woman asked, "Grandma, why is it that you cut off the end of a ham before you bake it?"
> 
> Her grandmother replied, "Well, dear, that's the only way it would fit into my baking pan."
> 
> - corelz125


Were the younger ones blonde ? ;-))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks good from here *Ron* I always used make-shift straight edges too. Two reasons: too cheap to spend the long Yankee Green on a FesFool and too much stuff to have another occasional use item finding a place to store ;-(


----------



## pottz




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - pottz


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Here s one for DW
> 
> A young woman was preparing a ham dinner…
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *Were the younger ones blonde ? ;-))))))*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Stay away from my joke!!! Stick with Pottz who likes the "naughties.." *}*


----------



## corelz125

Hahaha good idea to spread the $20 out


----------



## pottz

> Here s one for DW
> 
> A young woman was preparing a ham dinner…
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *Were the younger ones blonde ? ;-))))))*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Stay away from my joke!!! Stick with Pottz who likes the "naughties.." *}*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sorry dw once corelz posts it's garage domain,open for all to play with.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Petey's router post continued…* You guys posted alternatives to his Festool question and it was only offered a decent response from me and Mr. Festool (Duck). Maybe Rich would like to chime in as a second to Mr. Festool (Duck)...

*Top Max-* re the one-car garage- If Petey sets up the new shop and as he gets older this could be ideal for a complete Festool woodshop.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Here s one for DW*
> 
> A young woman was preparing a ham dinner…
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Stay away from my joke!!! Stick with Pottz who likes the "naughties.." *}*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *sorry dw once corelz posts it s garage domain,open for all to play with.*
> 
> - pottz


*Just make sure to treat my joke as you would treat a pic of Gunny's cabinets !!!*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Gunny's cabinets are in a class all their own. Jokes as Pottz says are fair game; OPEN SEASON! ;-)))))))

If Petey wants to go with a 100% Festool shop like the Duck, more power to him. I'm more traditional; hand-cut dovetails, my Grizz Buster was my flintlock hunting rifle, and my favorite fishing pole was a flyrod.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Covid is crazier than ever b4! Omicron is up 2200% in the last month in King County ;(

The 2 story house that was turned into a one-story by a mudslide a few days ago was not insured because the insurance was higher than the mortgage payment. That should have been the first clue, eh? The kicker is their propane tank caught fire ;0 That should be a clue for our chity officials!

Good news for heart patients. The first pig heart transplant was a success.

Bad news for police officers. 458 died in the line of duty last year. A 55% increase and the most since 1930 ;((((


----------



## corelz125

Ron the shape of the drawers was kind of a Pita to cut out.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> +1 Thank you Corelz- appreciate it…
> 
> - Desert Woodworker


I didn't.. my missus is Jewish and she ripped into me for daring to associate with yazall non-*Kosher Philistines*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... If Petey wants to go with a 100% Festool shop like the Duck, *more power to him*.... and my favorite *fishing pole* was a flyrod.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Exactly *Topa*... more power to me… especially with the 6.2 AH batteries (and *bluetooth* to boot)...

My favourite *fishing Pole* was *Pope John Paul II*.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ... If Petey wants to go with a 100% Festool shop like the Duck, *more power to him*.... and my favorite *fishing pole* was a flyrod.
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Exactly *Topa*... more power to me… especially with the 6.2 AH batteries (and *bluetooth* to boot)...
> 
> My favourite *fishing Pole* was *Pope John Paul II*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Do I dare ask what you caught?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

And


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa, I had set back issues. Ii is a long 1 car garage. Like Gunny I can squeeze a space for more space.

Bread board ends making me crazy. I think I have settled on a method.

Taking off from golf. Back bothering me. That is unusual. Might be from moving a very heave top? ha!

My Festool collection is growing. I can't stop watching the tool demonstrations. That new collapsible worktable looks interesting. STM 1800. Yeah I take that back. Cool idea for a contractor however.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ....
> 
> My favourite *fishing Pole* was *Pope John Paul II*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Do I dare ask what you caught?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


A disease called *"Catholacism"*... has lasted 72+ years and *yazall* bitchin' 'bout a pissant 2 years of *C19*...









Hell, we can't *bear arms* in Australia, however, I'll settle for her *bare arms*...



> ... My Festool collection is growing. I can t stop watching the tool demonstrations. That new collapsible worktable looks interesting. STM 1800.
> - Peteybadboy


Now *Pbb*, that is a *disease*... Bought a *Fe$tool VECTURO*,








explicitly for their *Plunge adapter* set,








and the latter bloody item is on 1 month back order… hell I wanted/needed it now… was also looking forward to it's dust extraction using the *bluetooth* batteries. 
Nevertheless, bloody *Fe$tool* delivered another sucker punch… all my *Fein* attachments wont work and one of my biggest, amongst many, foibles is accessories/consumables hoarding…

*PS.* (for *pottzy*)... disaster in the family, my *DEROS* just gave up the ghost!


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Cold am 29 later 52 or so. Anticipate a quiet day, hopefully. some time in the shop, may actually do something once there or just sit and look at it.

Have a great day.


----------



## 987Ron

self delete


----------



## 987Ron

delete


----------



## pottz

> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1


----------



## 987Ron

Okay, am opening up my most inner self Pictures of some of the signs, posters, sayings about my shop. There are more, like the FFK signs, Shark Crossing, Dan Gurney for President, and others.

What do you have on your walls? I know space is limited. You must have something that can be posted on LJ without us getting censored.

My first is from my Grandfathers Shop. 








Panel on sliding door of cabinet Panel in door iss metal so magnets stick to it.








Been there








Wall above the sink and file cabinet


















F! quote from driver to pit boss Works for me sometimes.


















Shop entry door. 









Show us yours!


----------



## pottz

> ....
> 
> My favourite *fishing Pole* was *Pope John Paul II*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> Do I dare ask what you caught?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> A disease called *"Catholacism"*... has lasted 72+ years and *yazall* bitchin bout a pissant 2 years of *C19*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, we can t *bear arms* in Australia, however, I ll settle for her *bare arms*...
> 
> ... My Festool collection is growing. I can t stop watching the tool demonstrations. That new collapsible worktable looks interesting. STM 1800.
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Now *Pbb*, that is a *disease*... Bought a *Fe$tool VECTURO*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explicitly for their *Plunge adapter* set,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the latter bloody item is on 1 month back order… hell I wanted/needed it now… was also looking forward to it s dust extraction using the *bluetooth* batteries.
> Nevertheless, bloody *Fe$tool* delivered another sucker punch… all my *Fein* attachments wont work and one of my biggest, amongst many, foibles is accessories/consumables hoarding…
> 
> *PS.* (for *pottzy*)... disaster in the family, my *DEROS* just gave up the ghost!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


that is a disaster,i hate to even use my old dewalt or bosch ros sanders anymore.


----------



## pottz

ron i doubt there is anything on the ducks walls that wouldn't get us shut down-lol.


----------



## bandit571

Shop's budget in the Dungeon Woodshop….only allows..









And, it even shrieked then about the price.

Some just butter their freshly toasted Thomas English Muffins…...here, I add either Peanut Butter….or…a fired Bologna, Egg, and Cheese. Usually after the Pills for Breakfast. There is a skillet made for just that sort of thing…will even just fit the muffin. Might even use Provolone Cheese slices….

Ryan's Irish Cream, to use as a Creamer in me Tea? Black Tea, of course…tis that time of year again.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Duck or Pottz- I was/am interested in the Deros. I like the handling of it but some of the reviews were questionable about durability and longevity of it. In your opinion wouldn't the Festool Rotex be a better machine than the Deros?

https://sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?280141-Mirka-Deros-dying-or-dead

*Mirka Deros dying or dead?*

My Deros sander has stopped working, turning off every few seconds in use. Sometimes the lights go off and I need to turn the power back on, it occasionally flashes a red light when it stops. It does the same thing if I just hold the sander up in the air, so not under any load. Behavior is the same whether it's plugged into the vacuum or into a wall outlet, checked voltage at the outlet and it's fine. See video linked below for the behavior.

Any idea what is wrong, and how to fix it?

The sander has seen only very light hobby use, but is, I'm sure, out of warranty. There's no service center in this part of the country. This is certainly disappointing. The thing sounds like a meat grinder when it's working, now it's not working, not what I was hoping for the amount of money it cost.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

In my shop…


----------



## pottz

> Duck or Pottz- I was/am interested in the Deros. I like the handling of it but some of the reviews were questionable about durability and longevity of it. In your opinion wouldn t the Festool Rotex be a better machine than the Deros?
> 
> https://sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?280141-Mirka-Deros-dying-or-dead
> 
> *Mirka Deros dying or dead?*
> 
> My Deros sander has stopped working, turning off every few seconds in use. Sometimes the lights go off and I need to turn the power back on, it occasionally flashes a red light when it stops. It does the same thing if I just hold the sander up in the air, so not under any load. Behavior is the same whether it s plugged into the vacuum or into a wall outlet, checked voltage at the outlet and it s fine. See video linked below for the behavior.
> 
> Any idea what is wrong, and how to fix it?
> 
> The sander has seen only very light hobby use, but is, I m sure, out of warranty. There s no service center in this part of the country. This is certainly disappointing. The thing sounds like a meat grinder when it s working, now it s not working, not what I was hoping for the amount of money it cost.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


no complaints from me i love it.only negative is when changing paper you need to be careful and not push the paddle lever or turn it off.reviews ive seen rate it a little better than the festool.expensive at 600 hundred bucks but worth every penny, or shekel in the ducks case.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

He must have abandoned or given up on Left-Wing Wacko controlled WW ;(((((((((((

Last night at 9 PM there was an armed robbery at 240 Auburn Way South. That is across the street from the grocery store in that area of town. The perpetrator jumped out of a vehicle to confront the victim who was armed too. The victim was wounded in the arm and the perpetrator died.

The reason I am concerned about His abandonment is Fred Meyers, Walmart style superstores, had an arsonist set fires in 3 stores on January 1, 2, & 3 ;(( He did it with people shopping all around him. The 2nd was the Sabbath ;(

The other protection issue is Omicron being up 2,200% in the last month ;((((((

Meanwhile, the landslide in Seattle that destroyed the first floor of a home had a propane tank. The landslide event caused the tank to catch fire. The fire department was there to prevent a BLEVE with cooling water. We are advised to be without any services for at least 2 weeks during the big earthquake. Fire is the number one secondary concern in EQs. That is significantly longer than the 20 minute BLEVE cycle ;((((((( I wonder if our nasty mayor will ever give up her Boeing financial leadership policies and support safety standards? Her new year's resolution was everyone should feel safe and welcome here. Psychologists say lying is a primary trait of politicians ;((((((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Duck* Woodpeckers has a Fe$tool improvement ) https://www.woodpeck.com/woodpeckers-adjustable-track-square.html?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa now I now what a Bleve is.

Today's work. Doesn't look like much but I had a heck of a time. Router bit came loose, router table lift would not raise or lower (fixed that). Now things are smooth. raising the bit about a 1/16" for each pass. At about 1 3/4 deep for the mortise, going to a depth of 2 1/4" slowly.

My router table is a Pinnacle, made by Woodpeckers. Maybe I bought it in 2010?



















This took most of the day.

Duck, DW that box on top of the festools is a edge sander guide for the ETS 125. I have a lot of edge sanding to do on the table I am building. The Festool Vectoro, I think Rockwell invented the Sonocrafter , most companies call it a multi tool. I heard one being used, walked over to see what it was, bought it the next day. Amazing remodel tool.

RON , Ann Margaret poster in in my shop. I'll find something to post here.

relaxing, back is sore.


----------



## pottz

> *Duck* Woodpeckers has a Fe$tool improvement ) https://www.woodpeck.com/woodpeckers-adjustable-track-square.html?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


wanna bet he already has it-lol.


----------



## corelz125

I am a Seenager. (Senior teenager)
I have everything that I wanted as a teenager, only 60 years later.
I don't have to go to school or work.
I get an allowance every month.
I have my own pad.
I don't have a curfew.
I have a driver's license and my own car.
The people I hang around with are not scared of getting pregnant and I don't have acne.
Life is great.
I changed my car horn to gunshot sounds.
People get out of the way much faster now.
Gone are the days when girls used to cook like their mothers.
Now they drink like their fathers.
I didn't make it to the gym today. That makes five years in a row.
I decided to stop calling the bathroom "John" and renamed it the "Jim". I feel so much better saying I went to the Jim this morning.
Old age is coming at a really bad time.
When I was a child I thought "nap time" was a punishment. Now it feels like a small vacation.
The biggest lie I tell myself is… " I don't have to write that down, I'll remember it".
I don't have gray hair… I have "wisdom highlights"! I'm just very wise.
If God wanted me to touch my toes, He would've put them on my knees.
Last year I joined a support group for procrastinators. We haven't met yet.
Why do I have to press one for English when you're just going to transfer me to someone I can't understand anyway?
Of course, I talk to myself. Sometimes I need expert advice.
At my age "Getting Lucky" means walking into a room and remembering what I came In there for.
I have more friends I should send this to, but right now I can't remember their names.
Now, I'm wondering… did I send this to you, or did you send it to me?


----------



## corelz125

Working with that Ipe can be a real pita huh Petey?


----------



## pottz

wow all that is so true !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Joke +1*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ron i doubt there is anything on the ducks walls that wouldn t get us shut down-lol.
> 
> - pottz


Hope this picture of my walls will pass muster,











> Duck or Pottz- I was/am interested in the Deros. I like the handling of it but some of the reviews were questionable about durability and longevity of it. In your opinion wouldn t the Festool Rotex be a better machine than the Deros?
> .....
> - Desert Woodworker
> 
> no complaints from me i love it.only negative is when changing paper you need to be careful and not push the paddle lever or turn it off.reviews ive seen rate it a little better than the festool.expensive at 600 hundred bucks but worth every penny, or shekel in the ducks case.
> 
> - pottz


*pottzy*, even with you *bowl*ing practice, you may never make a *cricketter* but we do agree on the *DEROS*...

Hell, I have finally mastered that *on/off button* while changing paper, which is an *achievement* I *refuse to relinquish*... so, the new *DEROS* was on order minutes after it started smoking and tripped the circuit breakers… turned the bloody lights off and I couldn't find the cask… had to walk upstairs as the teleporter was on the same circuit and *Scotty* was on his tea break. 
ETA Friday (2 days)... While I love my *Rotex*... It's like the missus, built for heavy work, while the *DEROS* is like me, sipping delicate cheap vino by the casks. I have a *Fe$tool 150*, but next to the *DEROS* (literally), it just sits idle and looks pretty.

Gone are the days when you *expect* new items to outlast their warranty by generous years… oops, you can still *expect*, but seldom *achieve*.


----------



## pottz

ok for rons morning request for signs or pictures in our shops here are the ones i think wont get me busted.








































































and finally one for my good friends duckie and robs castle.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Car jacker leading police chase ended up in flood waters this afternoon ))))))

Natural gas emergency dissipates into the atmosphere easier. Propane can pool around the tank and develop BLEVE. The WW of the W promotes the highest risks she can ;(((((( Former Boeing financial leaders need to be disqualified from Chity positions. That policy will save lives eventually.

Multi tools are fantastic at saving your @$$ when nothing else can )

"The only thing more contagious than Omicron is *STUPIDITY.*" Stephen Colbert


----------



## bandit571

Signs, signs, everywhere is signs…









And, just in case …









Read before you are allowed in here…









"Have to have a Membership Card to get inside.."


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*If you're digging yourself out of a snowy driveway on the regular, you're gonna want a shovel that doesn't kill your back.*










*Pottz- rise and shine it's 4:45…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Colorado water shortage… Here is the start of water mandates- first they "ASK" people to conserve then they???*

Scottsdale asks residents to reduce water use by 5% amid Colorado River shortage

*What about the Golf courses and other commercial uses/waste of this precious resource?* here is a start and stay tuned more will come (BOHICA)...









https://www.desertsun.com/story/sports/golf/2018/07/20/should-desert-golfers-courses-inspired-dried-out-carnoustie/803448002/


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corlez I have been a seenager for some time now. Love it!

Mortis is now 2 1/4" deep on to the Tenons. (need help flipping the table.)

shop art will have to wait


----------



## pottz

> *If you're digging yourself out of a snowy driveway on the regular, you're gonna want a shovel that doesn't kill your back.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pottz- rise and shine it s 4:45…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


every work day,7am on weekends though.


----------



## DS

What is this "snowy driveway" you speak of?

Snow shovel sales are way down in Phoenix this year…

Funny thing, I just remembered I have one, but, I call it my sawdust shovel. (True fact)


----------



## pottz

> *Colorado water shortage… Here is the start of water mandates- first they "ASK" people to conserve then they???*
> 
> Scottsdale asks residents to reduce water use by 5% amid Colorado River shortage
> 
> *What about the Golf courses and other commercial uses/waste of this precious resource?* here is a start and stay tuned more will come (BOHICA)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.desertsun.com/story/sports/golf/2018/07/20/should-desert-golfers-courses-inspired-dried-out-carnoustie/803448002/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


palm springs has about 140 golf courses in the area.i wonder how much water is used everyday ?


----------



## Peteybadboy




----------



## 987Ron

> *If you're digging yourself out of a snowy driveway on the regular, you're gonna want a shovel that doesn't kill your back.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not needed for snow in south Ga and a bit big for a doggie pooper scooper. Skip a few days on the doggie duty and it would be the right size.

Petey: You win! Best shop picture yet.

Bandit: Like the idea of a Membership Card. Maybe one of those cards that unlocks the door. Limited entry.


----------



## pottz

> - Peteybadboy


*sideways pic petey !!!!!!! *maybe the duck will go easy because it's a beautiful woman ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> What is this "snowy driveway" you speak of?
> 
> Snow shovel sales are way down in Phoenix this year…
> 
> Funny thing, I just remembered I have one, but, I call it my sawdust shovel. (True fact)
> 
> - DS


*+1*


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ahh sideways picture!!!1


----------



## Peteybadboy

This is for winning our flight in a Member Guest, I have two of these.


----------



## Peteybadboy

This is a heart I made for my mother-in-law. She painted it blue, and lettering is hers. For Joe and Carol. We played a lot of spades with them, and golf w Joe.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

But times have changed for pin ups- maybe somebody has something like this?


----------



## pottz

> But times have changed for pin ups- maybe somebody has something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i wont judge you dw,to each his own buddy ;-)


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW it's ok w me too. Not for me ok for thee.

Today's work…proof of concept and fit. Used that bad boy shoulder plan to dial in the fit.



















Moving the ball forward little by little.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron,

I aways thought Ann was beautiful! No added parts either.

Been meaning to tell you my T.S. is a Delta X series 3hp. I'm told their last U.S. made saw? Thing is a beast and should last forever. 52" Beismeyer fence. Eats the Ipe up easy. My Dewalt 705 miter saw on the other hand has a problem with it.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz don't go disparaging golf courses. They employ a lot of people. We employ 100+ people. Water is a huge issue for sure. We are looking at Desalination, my request. Got to look ahead, prep for problems etc.

Palm Springs has a huge aquifer underneath it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Colorado water shortage… Here is the start of water mandates- first they "ASK" people to conserve then they???*
> 
> Scottsdale asks residents to reduce water use by 5% amid Colorado River shortage
> 
> *What about the Golf courses and other commercial uses/waste of this precious resource?* here is a start and stay tuned more will come (BOHICA)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.desertsun.com/story/sports/golf/2018/07/20/should-desert-golfers-courses-inspired-dried-out-carnoustie/803448002/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Too bad they can't harness the atmospheric river this is creating (


----------



## pottz

> Pottz don t go disparaging golf courses. They employ a lot of people. We employ 100+ people. Water is a huge issue for sure. We are looking at Desalination, my request. Got to look ahead, prep for problems etc.
> 
> Palm Springs has a huge aquifer underneath it.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


what about artificial turf,how do golfers feel about that ?


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron,
> 
> I aways thought Ann was beautiful! No added parts either.
> 
> Been meaning to tell you my T.S. is a Delta X series 3hp. I m told their last U.S. made saw? Thing is a beast and should last forever. 52" Beismeyer fence. Eats the Ipe up easy.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


My sawi is also Delta X5 purchased in Nov. 2003. 3 HP left tilt, Label on front "Made in USA" Same fence. Agree it is a beast, never has let me down.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Pottz don t go disparaging golf courses. They employ a lot of people. We employ 100+ people. Water is a huge issue for sure. We are looking at Desalination, my request. Got to look ahead, prep for problems etc.
> 
> Palm Springs has a huge aquifer underneath it.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> what about artificial turf,how do golfers feel about that ?
> 
> - pottz


They should all buy a *Playstation/XBOX* with light control 








and self isolate!

You only need 2 clubs…
One to drive with,









and the *Club House* to drink in!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> You only need 2 clubs…
> One to drive with,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the *Club House* to drink in!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## bandit571

Something for Gunny to ponder….









Turn to the right…









The racks go on around the walls….and…there is another such booth about 5 booths away….

Road Trip, today….

Spent about just under $90 bucks…on four items..









And this was $12 + tax….the rest?









$65 + tax…Stanley No. 8c, Type 19…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

"The C(h)ity of Issaquah has had enough of an "unacceptable level" of shoplifting at one the largest local retailers. The City alleges *Target is creating a public nuisance* that it must address immediately or face potentially significant consequences."

"the manager took no action and the 911 operator would not send police"

Looks like criminals have total control. 911 will not dispatch police and if the manager does anything the criminals win in civil court. How much longer will retail stores tolerate WW (Wicked Washington)?

*"Our Constitution was made only for a moral and religious people. It is wholly inadequate to the government of any other." John Adams*

https://issaquahdaily.com/2022/01/retailer-target-addressing-rampant-shoplifting-after-warnings-by-the-city-of-issaquah/?fbclid=IwAR2Lu4mye2ab5mFSrqmlG4KZNA2pNr4aPgS7p0UDRPlYGEW30RVjPMYeAjs

On another from a Right Wing Wacko was escorted out of the legislature for Covid violations. How will he defend us from increasing crime and lowering the penalty for drive by shootings from outside? The legislature seems to be happy with the current levels of home invasion, armed robberies, carjacking, shoplifting, catalytic converter theft, the list is endless ;(((((((( No other crime proposal this session other than increasing drive by shooting opportunities with lower penalties. WA is living James Madison's worst nightmare, mob rule ;((


----------



## corelz125

Here's a few signs in my shop.



































That last one was my grandfather's.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Pottz don t go disparaging golf courses. They employ a lot of people. We employ 100+ people. Water is a huge issue for sure. We are looking at Desalination, my request. Got to look ahead, prep for problems etc.
> 
> Palm Springs has a huge aquifer underneath it.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Grandma & Grandpa were lucky, they had a small pond (120' x120') that was spring fed and the pump could be diverted to the main trunk line or the other, 1.5 acre pond when run off alone wasn't keeping it full.

Desalination is hugely expensive in both infrastructure and energy requirement if you need any real volume, as golf course that plan on staying green tend to.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good reason for Propane codes and safety standards. Neighbors smelled propane and the woman who lived there died. https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/explosion-fire-rip-through-roslyn-home/RJ7FFU72CBHPPG7XHSRW7NG4MM/

The mayor is a former Boeing financial leader. They need to see lots of dead bodies to believe safety standards are valid policies. 346 at last count ;((((((((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Golf will be "green" and the commercial business's water features will exist- It is about commerce…*

The government will stir the pot for the middle-of-the-road culture to make the sacrifices on water conservation. Does anybody remember the "brick in the toilet" and the 1.6-gallon flush toilet's?


----------



## pottz

> Something for Gunny to ponder….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn to the right…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The racks go on around the walls….and…there is another such booth about 5 booths away….
> 
> Road Trip, today….
> 
> Spent about just under $90 bucks…on four items..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was $12 + tax….the rest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $65 + tax…Stanley No. 8c, Type 19…..
> 
> - bandit571


bandit i gotta ask what im sure many wonder.what the hell do you do with all the stuff you keep buyin, do you fix it up and resell this stuff ?


----------



## pottz

> Here s a few signs in my shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last one was my grandfather s.
> 
> - corelz125


grandpa had common sense and ambition that sadly lacks in todays society.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - bandit571
> 
> bandit i gotta ask what im sure many wonder.what the hell do you do with all the stuff you keep buyin, do you fix it up and resell this stuff ?
> 
> - pottz


*I remember shops like Bandits and myself… IMO and somewhat today I like the feeling that I have it *vs* not having it…
*









*and I have drawer slides…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Dad told me in the early days before the Board of Control built Anderson Ranch - 1951 and Lucky Peak - 1955 dams they only had the small Arrow Rock dam - 1915 and the Boise River diversion dams. In a short water year, they would dry up the irrigation canal as early as mid-July. Grandpa would harrow the cornfield every day to keep it green. The 5 or 6-inch layer of powdery dust protected the moisture below. Maybe the golf courses could let the grass grow taller to shade the soil and harrow to preserve moisture?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

A sign in my shop. Thanks for the sign DW.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Been distracted last few days. JOB has way too much drama, so I am looking to leave. Have several interviews next week. Expect a change of scenery by end of the month.


----------



## corelz125

Well Pottz he was part of the "greatest generation".


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Been distracted last few days. JOB has way too much drama, so I am looking to leave. Have several interviews next week. Expect a change of scenery by end of the month.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


You need some stress relief. 
Come to Vegas, See a show, Eat at some fancy restaurants 
(While you're here, if you get bored or homesick, you can fix the cam phaser on my 2004 Ford Truck for some extra gambling money…)

Good Luck with the new job search, hope you find something tens times better.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Been distracted last few days. JOB has way too much drama, so I am looking to leave. Have several interviews next week. Expect a change of scenery by end of the month.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> You need some stress relief.
> Come to Vegas, See a show, Eat at some fancy restaurants
> (While you re here, if you get bored or homesick, you can fix the cam phaser on my 2004 Ford Truck for some extra gambling money…)
> 
> Good Luck with the new job search, hope you find something tens times better.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Something for Gunny to ponder….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Road Trip, today….
> 
> - bandit571


*One step* solution *bandit*... take *no bloody steps*... impose self-isolation, no flea markets or road trips… *stay at home!*


> ... JOB has way too much drama, ...
> - woodbutcherbynight


Take up acting, *butcher*.. you'll be able to handle *drama* then… Just think *Days of our Lives*... been going long before TV was invented.

Any other problems need solving, 









... *Garagers*?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> ... JOB has way too much drama, ...
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> ... Just think *Days of our Lives*... been going long before TV was invented.
> 
> Any other problems need solving,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... *Garagers*?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


More like *As the Stomach Churns.*....


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Good luck Gunny. Hope you find an appreciative employer.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

WW sunset )


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz, maybe we consider getting rid of lawns? But lawns take in carbon and exhale oxygen.

Artificial turf? It's made of plastic, does not take in Carbon and exhale Oxygen. But it does not require water or chemicals. (Which today are friendly to the earth). If it makes you feel better, we do have matts that we have on the range (we use every 9 days rotation) they are real nice to hit off.

Maybe we get rid of Almond and Walnut farms in CA.? I hear they require a lot of water. How much water is in CA swimming pools? We might consider swimming pools a strategic back up source for water. That is an idea.

We have two courses, one is watered with water from the sewage plant, the other is watered with brackish water from wells. We do have to remove the salt from the course that gets brackish water from time to time. Our heavy rains in summer help with that.

We have plenty of fresh water in Fla. The desalination research is to have a backup plan for the sewage plant.

Did you know all the drinking water in Aruba is from a desalination plant?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Corelz, I like Grandpa's sign

Gunny, I think you have talked of leaving the job in the past. Maybe Corlez Grandpas' sign is a SIGN? Good luck to you finding the right place to work. I hope you find it. Take a look at CarMax. Corporate I know, but I bet less drama, maybe good health care and other benes?

Topa, awesome sunset. We have not had one like that in a while.

No golf for me, back is bad. I have to get ready to play in a Golf Marathon (Monday) for the Golisano children's hospital. If we play 100 holes my team will raise 6500 bucks. (8 player scramble) donors are pledging so much per hole we play. There are 5 teams. looking to raise 15 to 20k for the Hospital. 7:30 am start, 5pm stop. Should be fun.

I will find shop time. Plugging along on the table.

Hope you have a good one


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... Maybe we get rid of Almond and Walnut farms in CA.? I hear they require a lot of water…
> - Peteybadboy


Simply get rid of four of the bigger *Lakes* 








and put a trickle valve on *Niagara Fall*








... they all require far too much water!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Duck you are looking at 75% of the worlds fresh water supply. (need to check that %) but its up there.


----------



## corelz125

Nice pic Bob. We have plenty of water here on the east coast.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all up early and on the phone and coffee. All Dr. stuff for the hip surgery in Feb. Doubts. Specialist in the medical field are to focused on their thing and the overall cause or effect is often left. Going for a review of the overall problem not just one hip joint. We shall see.

Petey: Playing golf as a kid in Okla. 65-70 years ago, water was not an issue. Sand greens, black sand from the Zinc smelter. Wonder what heavy metals and such were in that. Fairways were not watered, in the Okla. summer head and wind hard as concrete. Brown in winter, green in the spring, brown in mid summer, green in the fall. No carts, they simply did not exist, you carried your clubs or had one of the two wheel pull carts. Aw the good old days or were they?

When we lived in Tampa they had a program of two water systems to the homes. One was good drinking water into the house for family use. The other was reclaimed water to spigots outside only for lawn, garden, car washes etc. The outside was a set price no matter how much you used. Thought it a good idea. We lived in an older neighborhood that did not have the dual system.

Grocery shopping today, I volunteered as wife cut her thumb on her new food mandolin yesterday. All bandaged up and sore. Daughter and I have taken over the kitchen and laundry otherwise she will persist doing things best left alone until the thumb heals a bit. I refuse to do the cat liter thing, that is solely the daughters.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Morning catchup-*

*Gunny* it was a pleasure to make you a sign. Should you ever start a business then I will make you another one. Best of luck in your quest for a new beginning. In transition no life style is painless…

*Duck-* The Great lakes and Mississippi river, yes they contain lots of water, but they also serve maritime transportation. Again, it is about commerce $$$.

Australia imports water from Fiji and even from some places as far as Italy and France. ... The manufacture and transport of the plastic bottles for all this water requires over 460,000 barrels of oil..

Australians can expect to pay double for their water supply within 20 years unless there are big reforms, a report from Infrastructure Australia says. It says a lack of investment in ageing infrastructure, population growth in urban centres and climate change will play a part in pushing up prices

Australian water-saving changes require less effort than your usual routine.
Collect water from your shower - and keep it to three minutes. ...
Stop hand-washing your dishes. ...
Wash your clothes less often. ...
Or don't wash at all. ...
Fill your washing machine - and make sure it's a front loader. ...
Use greywater to feed your plants

.

*Top Max-* Is that a sunset or a forest fire?


----------



## 987Ron

Saving the World or making more Profit. Or Both.

Walmart, K-Mart and CVS have entered an agreement to fund research on how to eliminate the plastic shopping bags. Seems Billions to Trillions are used yearly by the world and pollute about everything. 
Virginia's new bill puts a tax on plastic shopping bags and some states NY and CA have bans on some or all use.

Always wonder if some company like Walmart is more interested in eliminating an expense or saving the world. They saved 7 million per an article by cutting paper usage by making the receipts shorter. Estimate 23 million in savings by eliminating the plastic shopping bags. Not in the article but am sure they would be selling the totes like some people now use. More profit. Local Walmart is rationing bags to the cashiers to use as of a couple of weeks ago. No reason given to the employees or customers. When they ran out of bags the customers were having to take all their groceries loose in the cart to their car. One man had over $400 in groceries.

Aldi's Grocery does not give you bags to take your goods home. Bring your own, seems to work fine. We do it. Seems like it should work for others as well. Just do it and stop all the "We are concerned about world pollution" verbiage.

Legislators are always looking to raise or start a new tax. Are they really interested in saving the world or just a new way to get more tax money. At best hope it is a bit of both.

Agree that pollutants like plastics need to be curtailed. Companies need to make and deserve a profit. Just a bit suspicious of their motives. Both would be good. But as Will Rodgers once said "Never vote yourself a new tax!"

My rant for the week.


----------



## bandit571

The place I retired from..Plasti-Pak Packaging…..has a plant up in Medina, OH…..where all plastic bottles can be sent to be recycled…..separated as to what plastic was used, then ground up. Gaylords of "Regrind" then get sent out to be mixed in with "Virgin" pellets….and made into a new bottle. That bottle of Pepsi you just emptied…takes about 7 GRAMS of plastic to make….I know, because I made several Million of them. And other Pepsico bottles, and that water bottle you just drained…..They also make the bottles your mustard came in, and you Laundry soap….IF everyone would simply recycle all these bottles…...


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

+1 on responsible recycling… many problem with people putting garbage in the recycle bin and cities are quitting the recycle pick ups.










*Pottz and Duck* should have a barrel full of Vino bottles…


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Morning all up early and on the phone and coffee. All Dr. stuff for the hip surgery in Feb. Doubts. Specialist in the medical field are to focused on their thing and the overall cause or effect is often left. Going for a review of the overall problem not just one hip joint. We shall see.
> 
> Petey: Playing golf as a kid in Okla. 65-70 years ago, water was not an issue. Sand greens, black sand from the Zinc smelter. Wonder what heavy metals and such were in that. Fairways were not watered, in the Okla. summer head and wind hard as concrete. Brown in winter, green in the spring, brown in mid summer, green in the fall. No carts, they simply did not exist, you carried your clubs or had one of the two wheel pull carts. Aw the good old days or were they?
> 
> When we lived in Tampa they had a program of two water systems to the homes. One was good drinking water into the house for family use. The other was reclaimed water to spigots outside only for lawn, garden, car washes etc. The outside was a set price no matter how much you used. Thought it a good idea. We lived in an older neighborhood that did not have the dual system.
> 
> Grocery shopping today, I volunteered as wife cut her thumb on her new food mandolin yesterday. All bandaged up and sore. Daughter and I have taken over the kitchen and laundry otherwise she will persist doing things best left alone until the thumb heals a bit. I refuse to do the cat liter thing, that is solely the daughters.
> 
> - 987Ron


Ron, I miss the good ole' days of golf too where it was more about building skill than a green painted amusment park for adults. The game sure isn't what it used to be!

We sort of have two water systems, one for irrigation and one for the house where it's assumed all house water will go into the sanitary sewer and none of the irrigation water will. The sewer charge is volume base on the house usage, zero additional cost with any amount of irrigation water used, the catch is, it's the same water and just two meters. I could plumb the end of the irrigation system into the water heater and cut down significantly on the sewer bill but I don't even have the irrigation meter on right now. It's a flat fee + usage to have the irrigation fee turned on and the break even for not having to pay sewer fee on non-treated domestic water (washing cars and everything else outside) is a lot of water, more than we would use so I bite the bullet and pay a sewer treatment fee for water used washing the cars that never sees the treatment plant. It's essentially legalized racketeering.

Oh, how did the P-car troubles pan out?


----------



## 987Ron

> Oh, how did the P-car troubles pan out?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Have not confronted it yet. Did go out for a short drive to see if the failure happened again, it did not. Will take it to the dealer or an indie shop shortly. Problem dealer is 1 1/2 hrs away indie shop 1 hr. Prelims for the hip replacement is taking time now.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah you've gotta take care of your own equipment first, if there's any bright side, the body lets you know when something is wrong and does so all the time when the problem is there all the time. I hate it when vehicles start presenting intermitent problems, makes them far less trustworthy until the problem can consistently be recreated and properly corrected.


----------



## pottz

> Been distracted last few days. JOB has way too much drama, so I am looking to leave. Have several interviews next week. Expect a change of scenery by end of the month.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


good luck gunny you deserve what your worth.if your current boss doesn't value that someone else probably will.


----------



## pottz

> +1 on responsible recycling… many problem with people putting garbage in the recycle bin and cities are quitting the recycle pick ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pottz and Duck* should have a barrel full of Vino bottles…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


hey you been pokin in my recycle cans dw ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... *Duck-* The Great lakes and Mississippi river, yes they contain lots of water, but they also serve maritime transportation. Again, it is about commerce $$$....
> - Desert Woodworker


That's the problem with society… everyone is worried about the bloody $$$. If it wasn't for that, *Fe$tool* would be free for everyone from our respective (though unrespected) governments. Then I could have a bitch back at all you *Fe$tool* owners.


> ... Or don t wash at all. ...
> - Desert Woodworker


I just let the dirt accumulate on the body and tap it off with a *peen hammer* every 6 months or so!... the crust will just lift into the bin in one piece (or maybe two)... sometime during the following 6 months.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Duck +1 * This is what would happen If I showed your posts to immature people…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* Is that a sunset or a forest fire?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Sunset ))))) no smoke. I saw a sunrise a few years ago that was much brighter than that one and went overhead too. We have too many trees to get a good photo from here. It is about a quarter-mile to a viewpoint over the valley. I grabbed my camera and jumped in the car. I didn't expect to get there in time. I didn't ;((((( most of those prime opportunities only last a minute or two.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I heard on the radio today ********************tatle's newest policies stop officers from traffic stops for expired license plates and missing license plates. There has been a 20 year battle here between Tim Eyman's $30 license initiative and the state. Looks like ********************tatle's policy is better; *FREE* )))) This new policy will support auto theft even more. Washington has been a leader in auto theft for several decades. ********************tatle must be PO about not monopolizing 1st place.

Took the Ford diesel for groceries today. It hasn't been exercised since b4 Christmas. When I got to the store there was an officer making a report. No bent vehicles so must have probably been a robbery or stolen vehicle, maybe a carjacking ;((( The guy standing there had a few groceries in a cart. The old Ford is a prime target. I put a Club Lock on the steering wheel. I know they are easy to defeat. It is just a warning to alert the thieves so they will look closer before they break a window or jam a lock with a screwdriver to enter. The Club on the brake pedal is more secure. I don't have to be concerned about catalytic converter theft. It is too old to have one )))


----------



## corelz125

Ron I think that plastic bag ban they put into effect here is more about money than environment. Now they don't have to supply you with bags for free. Then they sell you reusable bags. If you forget your bags then you can buy paper bags from the store. These reusable bags they start to break and they are even worse for the environment.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We should probably do something about plastic pollution. The plastic island in the Pacific Ocean is twice the size of Texas.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Top Max-* Is that a sunset or a forest fire?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *I didn t expect to get there in time. I didn t ;((((( most of those prime opportunities only last a minute or two.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That's what my younger Paramore said last time we hooked up… * :>}*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ron I think that plastic bag ban they put into effect here is more about money than environment. *Now they don t have to supply you with bags for free.* Then they sell you reusable bags. If you forget your bags then you can buy paper bags from the store. These reusable bags they start to break and they are even worse for the environment.
> 
> *- corelz125
> *


*

+1*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> We should probably do something about plastic pollution. The plastic island in the Pacific Ocean is twice the size of Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*
Amen write to our president and others- yes what you posted is something that the people who want a survivalable future should be concerned about.

The future of golf courses…*










*You don't need grass to play on the Moon…*










*...but the Duck needs- water- vino - internet - Festool…....*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Work stress level was way down today. Am guessing shop foreman got told tone it down for fear I might just leave. Was interesting day to say the least.

As I walked in the door at work I got a text message from someone that had seen my profile on a recruiting site. He asked questions, I answered, straight up, no BS. Turns out shop is 7 miles from my house. 14 mile round trip is much better than 50 that I have each day now. Probably wouldn't put gas in the car for 3 weeks. Shop is much more modernized than what I currently work with.

This is what I learned about this particular job. Pretty much same as I do now, except they have a lube guy so no need to drop a timing belt job to hurry up and do a oil change. Much better use of manpower in my opinion. They ONLY work 8-5 Monday through Friday. Wow a 40 hour work week, who knew? Paid holidays, as in you get straight flat rate at 8 hours for the DAY OFF. No lost days off, you actually get an extra day off.

Interview is Wednesday, now up to 6 total to go to next week.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* Is that a sunset or a forest fire?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *I didn t expect to get there in time. I didn t ;((((( most of those prime opportunities only last a minute or two.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> That s what my younger Paramore said last time we hooked up… * :>}*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


No suprise there )))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*SHOP SHOT*










*Gunny-* From your last post, I have been praying (thinking about) your quest… May I say from the picture of the Bible book that you posted (gunshot) I would like to offer 2 pocket angels for you and your wife? (PM me)


----------



## pottz

> *Top Max-* Is that a sunset or a forest fire?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *I didn t expect to get there in time. I didn t ;((((( most of those prime opportunities only last a minute or two.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> That s what my younger Paramore said last time we hooked up… * :>}*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


which one of those guys in the pic you posted was it ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> We should probably do something about plastic pollution. The plastic island in the Pacific Ocean is twice the size of Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *
> Amen write to our president and others- yes what you posted is something that the people who want a survivalable future should be concerned about.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


The 6th mass extinction is already in full swing. 75% of the biosphere, mammals, and sea life are already gone. ;((((( Fossil evidence shows the last time we had CO2 at 415 ppm in the atmosphere 3 million years ago there were trees growing on Antarctica. Sea levels were 100 feet higher than today. Exxon engIneers predicted 410 to 420 ppm in 1980. Greed prevailed ;((


----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


not sleeping,just back from our fav restaurant.it was killer meatloaf tonight,swmbo's fav.he makes it with the trimmings from his filets,top sirloin and rib eyes.no ketchup on this meatloaf,he does a bell pepper sauce all served on a bed of garlic mashers.to die for.we have enough left for dinner tomorrow night.a great way to end the week,and i had the day off to boot.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* Is that a sunset or a forest fire?
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *I didn t expect to get there in time. I didn t ;((((( most of those prime opportunities only last a minute or two.*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> That s what my younger Paramore said last time we hooked up… * :>}*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> which one of those guys in the pic you posted was it ?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Gunny* Your employment saga reminds me of 2 that told me I could not quit ) I told them both Lincoln signed the Emancipation Proclamation in 1863 so I believe I can quit. There is no slavery. )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Gunny* Your employment saga reminds me of 2 that told me I could not quit ) I told them both Lincoln signed the Emancipation Proclamation in 1863 so I believe I can quit. There is no slavery. )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*It is easy to quit but unless you are a cat one must be able to land on their feet…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *- Desert_Woodworker
> 
> which one of those guys in the pic you posted was it ?
> 
> - pottz*


*It is hard to pick a favorite, my friend.*










*or this one?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Good night and "Go Gunny Go"*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Gunny* Your employment saga reminds me of 2 that told me I could not quit ) I told them both Lincoln signed the Emancipation Proclamation in 1863 so I believe I can quit. There is no slavery. )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *It is easy to quit but unless you are a cat one must be able to land on their feet…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I never had a problem landing on my feet. Industrial accounts following unsolicited gave confidence  They wanted their equipment fixed in a few hours, not a few days or weeks. Continental Airlines manager said I had magic dust. He would call about problems with their Jetways. I would not find anything wrong and it would work fine after I looked at it ))))))))

Gunny is capable. I'm sure he will hit the ground running.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> *Gunny* Your employment saga reminds me of 2 that told me I could not quit ) I told them both Lincoln signed the Emancipation Proclamation in 1863 so I believe I can quit. There is no slavery. )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor












I believe that what we have here is the idea that I will not move. And after 10 years of putting up with the same thing this is a reasonable assumption. I mean the SF has been with the owner for 30 years and the current crew has been together for past 10 years. Owner has not had to shop around for a tech in LONG time.


----------



## pottz

> *- DesertWoodworker
> 
> which one of those guys in the pic you posted was it ?
> 
> - pottz*
> 
> *It is hard to pick a favorite, my friend.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *or this one?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


ill bet it is with all that *eye candy !*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

One of my "You can't quit" employers hired me to save an HVAC control account. The boss, the original company owner's son, had fired all his dad's men that help him build the company before my time. He and his college buddies had a better idea. He wanted everyone to think he could replace them at the drop of a hat. Apparently, I did too good a job. The manager at the controls company told him he could have a job when he bid it if I did the work ;-)) The tables were bass ackward, eh?

BTW, It took him and his college buddies to lose everything his dad worked for and bankrupted the company in about 4 or 5 years. ;((((((


----------



## bandit571

Set out on the shake down cruise this evening…









All rehabbed up, and fairly sharp…will have to do, for now..

I do happen to have a Stanley No. 7c…...but…









Looks kind of puny next to big brother…


----------



## pottz

your story is similar to mine bob.the company i used to work for i gave them a months notice i was leaving,so they said just leave tomorrow.my right hand man told me the owner said,he's just trying to get more money.my buddy said no i think he's done.after i left a customer said to my buddy,so i guess your next.the owners son says,oh no he's loyal to us.he joined me a few weeks later-lol.that company went broke a few years later.the company was a gold mine,and they buried it with stupidity !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor


*amen brother !!!!*


----------



## Peteybadboy

I am under the impression that most counties are collecting recycling but not recycling it. It's getting burned. I will check this, but as I understand it there is little market for recycling materials.

Morn all: Working on the tenon's of the tabletop. Going "bandit" on getting the fit. i.e. hand planes. Of course, I jabbed myself with a very sharp chisel yesterday. Usually, some DNA on everything I make.

Gunny that text interview sounded good. I hope you find the right fit.

yes on the childhood w/o technology. We build tree forts for fun. Yes I stepped on a lot of nails as a kid. We had "woods" that we owned by someone, but they let us build and play and sled there. No issues.

Saturday night - dinner w friends, cards vs. the ladies.

Spectacular day here

Oh, found out yesterday one of my cousins (Uncle Wah's 3rd daughter) he has four girls, has ALS. Sucks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*5:40 AM- Petey was here first and now I'm waiting for Ron. These guys are nice to wake up to and I enjoy your posts. *










*Brings back memories of "going to the farm"..... another nontech memory is an empty refrigerator box…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Memories of my steelmaking days-* the heat protection jacket…









*
and yes back then we had "real" pin-up pics and Corelz's "naughty jokes yet more risque"

the Good old Days?...

Question: Didn't Pottz say he gets up at 7 on weekends? AM or PM? *


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> *- DesertWoodworker
> 
> which one of those guys in the pic you posted was it ?
> 
> - pottz*
> 
> *It is hard to pick a favorite, my friend.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


I FOUND 3 FAVORITES HERE :<))))))))))

1- GOD
2- FORD
3- HONOR


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *- DesertWoodworker
> 
> which one of those guys in the pic you posted was it ?
> 
> - pottz*
> 
> *It is hard to pick a favorite, my friend.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> I FOUND 3 FAVORITES HERE :<))))))))))
> 
> 1- GOD
> 2- FORD
> 3- HONOR
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


*Thx Tony…*


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> *- DesertWoodworker
> 
> which one of those guys in the pic you posted was it ?
> 
> - pottz*
> 
> *It is hard to pick a favorite, my friend.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *or this one?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> ill bet it is with all that *eye candy !*
> 
> - pottz


Got to be the far right!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Got to be the far right!*
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

Dw: Up ad about. Getting a late start. Had to help bandage the wife's thumb she cut on her new food mandolin yesterday. Now coffee and attend to important things, like LJ buds. She is always telling me to be safe in the shop.

As we get older the differences between generation's childhood grows wider and wider. 
I remember making things, not buying things. Scooters from old skates, rubber guns and great wars, sling shots from a tree limb Y and some rubber from an old rubber gun. Made a lot of balsa airplanes, covered in paper. Butterfly collections, BB guns, catching minnows, shooting a 22 at walnuts off my Granddad's porch, having a dog, old playing cards and clothes pin on a bicycle wheel to make it whir, Captain Midnight secret decoder, Straight Arrow Indian how cards and making things from them. Marbles, trying to spin tops. Exploring the woods, creeks and river banks, etc etc. Granddad's old pistol with birdshot shells and shooting mice in the barn on a rainy day. Shooting at them rather. Lionel trains. The aromas from Grandma's kitchen, And old toaster that had slanted door sides no timer, baby chickens in a box under the stove to keep them warm in the fall. An old Hershey's tin always filled with Grandma's cookies in the panatry. Walkin pantys. So much more.
From an old codger's view the kids of today are missing out on a lot.

Cold this am and rain tonight and cooler. a bit of wind. Well it is January.

Some shop time. Making some small hinges out of cherry, may have to change the wood type. 3/16" think and the hole for the hinge is 1/16" 1/16" drill bits ten to bend a bit with the wood grain. Hinges 3/4" x 1". Patience and perseverance will win out.

Later.


----------



## 987Ron

Petey: A golfer expectation we have noticed. When we find a golf ball in the yard, near it will be another golf ball. Golfer hits a errant shot and expects the second shot to be better, but stance and swing stay the same,. Expects a different outcome?? Two from yesterday 5 ft. apart. See it often.


----------



## pottz

> I am under the impression that most counties are collecting recycling but not recycling it. It s getting burned. I will check this, but as I understand it there is little market for recycling materials.
> 
> Morn all: Working on the tenon s of the tabletop. Going "bandit" on getting the fit. i.e. hand planes. Of course, I jabbed myself with a very sharp chisel yesterday. Usually, some DNA on everything I make.
> 
> Gunny that text interview sounded good. I hope you find the right fit.
> 
> yes on the childhood w/o technology. We build tree forts for fun. Yes I stepped on a lot of nails as a kid. We had "woods" that we owned by someone, but they let us build and play and sled there. No issues.
> 
> Saturday night - dinner w friends, cards vs. the ladies.
> 
> Spectacular day here
> 
> Oh, found out yesterday one of my cousins (Uncle Wah s 3rd daughter) he has four girls, has ALS. Sucks.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


yeah very little that goes in the blue cans actually get recycled.mostly just the aluminum and only clean paper.if you think an envelope with a clear window does,wrong because they cant afford the time it takes to seperate.people donate clothes thinking they will go to the homeless,wrong most gets sent overseas.weve watched the trash truck dump all 3 cans,garbage,recycle and green waste into the same truck.it's a joke.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I am under the impression that most counties are collecting recycling but not recycling it. It s getting burned. I will check this, but as I understand it there is little market for recycling materials.
> 
> Morn all: Working on the tenon s of the tabletop. Going "bandit" on getting the fit. i.e. hand planes. Of course, I jabbed myself with a very sharp chisel yesterday. Usually, some DNA on everything I make.
> 
> Gunny that text interview sounded good. I hope you find the right fit.
> 
> yes on the childhood w/o technology. We build tree forts for fun. Yes I stepped on a lot of nails as a kid. We had "woods" that we owned by someone, but they let us build and play and sled there. No issues.
> 
> Saturday night - dinner w friends, cards vs. the ladies.
> 
> Spectacular day here
> 
> Oh, found out yesterday one of my cousins (Uncle Wah s 3rd daughter) he has four girls, has ALS. Sucks.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> yeah very little that goes in the blue cans actually get recycled.mostly just the aluminum and only clean paper.if you think an envelope with a clear window does,wrong because they cant afford the time it takes to seperate.people donate clothes thinking they will go to the homeless,wrong most gets sent overseas.weve watched the trash truck dump all 3 cans,garbage,recycle and green waste into the same truck.it s a joke.
> 
> - pottz


SAD but true…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Back to the perch for zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 987Ron

> Back to the perch for zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Wake up its almost noon here and 9 am there. Get up and do something worthwhile and fun. Lazy Sat. Bah!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Back to the perch for zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Wake up its almost noon here and 9 am there. Get up and do something worthwhile and fun. Lazy Sat. Bah!
> 
> - 987Ron


I'm at work, with doors open ,


----------



## pottz

in the shop working on the gate project.light rain cool at 58 right now.


----------



## pottz

> Back to the perch for zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> Wake up its almost noon here and 9 am there. Get up and do something worthwhile and fun. Lazy Sat. Bah!
> 
> - 987Ron


blast from my 12ga. will get him up-lol.


----------



## bandit571

Just a tease from the Road Trip…









or..









or..









There was this…









Sitting beside…









This….long day, yesterday…and, when you walk into a room..









And you almost walk into the table, because you are distracted..









Just the tip of the old iceberg….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* DNA was on most of Roy Underhill's projects. U R in good company. They made a big deal here about China quit taking recycles. Cheaper to start fresh. The county garbage dump was supposed to close 20 years ago. All the neighbors are POd about the increasing trucks and smell as they built a garbage mountain. No where else to put it. Too spendy to send it to eastern WA )

*Ron* Doing the same thing over and over expecting different results is universal ) My cousin Linda a year older was always in trouble. She decided we needed more inner tubes for rubber guns. She put about 10 roofing nails standing on end under each of the brand new tires under grandma's car. I thought that was a bit excessive doing all 4 tires ;-)) I told grandma. She had her first set tubeless tires ;-)) We pointed out to SWMBO's older sister she had a low tire that needed air. She said it was OK, the tires were tubeless )))))))))))

*Pottz* They still use separate trucks here. The yard waste goes to a compost site. That contractor has been in the news a lot for smelling up the neighborhood ;-)))) The chity has a human compost site that opened recently. Wonder how that smells?

We have a tsunami warning for 1 to 2-foot waves from an underwater volcano. Good practice for the big earthquake, waves will be 20 to 100 feet ;((


----------



## pottz

> *Petey* DNA was on most of Roy Underhill s projects. U R in good company. They made a big deal here about China quit taking recycles. Cheaper to start fresh. The county garbage dump was supposed to close 20 years ago. All the neighbors are POd about the increasing trucks and smell as they built a garbage mountain. No where else to put it. Too spendy to send it to eastern WA )
> 
> *Ron* Doing the same thing over and over expecting different results is universal ) My cousin Linda a year older was always in trouble. She decided we needed more inner tubes for rubber guns. She put about 10 roofing nails standing on end under each of the brand new tires under grandma s car. I thought that was a bit excessive doing all 4 tires ;-)) I told grandma. She had her first set tubeless tires ;-)) We pointed out to SWMBO s older sister she had a low tire that needed air. She said it was OK, the tires were tubeless )))))))))))
> 
> *Pottz* They still use separate trucks here. The yard waste goes to a compost site. That contractor has been in the news a lot for smelling up the neighborhood ;-)))) The chity has a human compost site that opened recently. Wonder how that smells?
> 
> We have a tsunami warning for 1 to 2-foot waves from an underwater volcano.  Good practice for the big earthquake, waves will be 20 to 100 feet ;((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


separate trucks here to,i think they wanted to get off early and were helping each other out.after my wife called the office and told them she was sending the video to the news theu promised that would never happen again!
weve got the same warning here.making a big deal out of nothing.


----------



## corelz125

We have recycle pick up on Wed one week is paper the other week is plastic and metal. I heard China stopped taking the recyclables and they started to pile up. There's always a lot of talk and hope the right thing gets done but only a small % is really recycled. It was 11 degrees here this morning. I'm glad they cancelled work today.


----------



## corelz125




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - corelz125


LOL


----------



## pottz

> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## pottz

got a little more done on the gate today but at a price.when i was sliding the gate around it knocked my mirka deros sander on the ground.at first i thought no big deal ive dropped sanders before without issue.not this time,it no longer spins.i think it broke a gear inside,making a clicking sound.that was an expensive drop !!!! i will replace it though,after using the dewalt to finish, my other sanders are no match for the mirka.time for a drink !


----------



## corelz125

Buy new one and put the broken one in the box and return it. Thats what i heard you can do. I wouldnt know though. Gate looks good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz- that is a heartbreaker. But the gate looks great…


----------



## pottz

good idea corelz but this one shows it's age pretty well.the bitch is normally i have a rockler dust rite hose connected to on an overhead boom arm.so if that was the case the hose would have acted as a bungie cord softening the fall.i had a router on the hose and had done some quick sanding without the hose connected.ive knocked in off the bench before with no harm done.it must have hit the floor in just the right spot i guess.hell it only fell 3 feet ! such is life guys.hey their only 600 hundred bucks,no big deal….....right ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Train the Beagle like Petey's dog and it will get you a new one… Happy Valentines day


----------



## pottz

> Train the Beagle like Petey s dog and it will get you a new one… Happy Valentines day
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


lmao-good idea dw except the beagle is broke,she hasn't been able to hold down a job.sleeps too much,and is always late to work.
i gotta consult the duck on this one.been checkin out the comparable festool.looks about 200 hundred cheaper.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

>


Do you pay rent? I hear the old bugger drives a hard bargain.



> I am under the impression that most counties are collecting recycling but not recycling it. It s getting burned. I will check this, but as I understand it there is little market for recycling materials…
> - Peteybadboy


Locally if just one can, bottle or tissue (or any paper) is not clean, the whole bin (ours is yellow cap) is considered contaminated… If one bin is contaminated, the whole truck is… with people being people and not too many are prepared to wash their rubbish, all trucks, with thousands of household recycles, are assumed to be contaminated, so the recycle goes straight into landfill.

China used to buy our rubbish and send it back to us in the form of cheap tools (probably with little human intervention in between). They stopped buying our rubbish and hence shortage of tools.


> - corelz125


Bloody *greenies*... not even rechargeable batteries!


> ... the bitch is normally i have a rockler dust rite hose connected to on an overhead boom arm.so if that was the case the hose would have acted as a bungie cord softening the fall… hey their only 600 hundred bucks,no big deal….....right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


Damn *pottzy*, we are NOT the *Testicle Brothers* (another thread) but the *Testicle Twins*... I had my *DEROS* *permanently* attached to a *Rockler hose* 








and its bungie ability has saved it often. I have several hoses hanging and I change hoses at the dusty end not at the tool. It took the wrath of the lightning god *Zeus* to destroy my *DEROS* not just poopsie *gravity*.

$925 in Aus… must be for that extra 130V.


----------



## pottz

> Do you pay rent? I hear the old bugger drives a hard bargain.
> 
> I am under the impression that most counties are collecting recycling but not recycling it. It s getting burned. I will check this, but as I understand it there is little market for recycling materials…
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Locally if just one can, bottle or tissue (or any paper) is not clean, the whole bin (ours is yellow cap) is considered contaminated… If one bin is contaminated, the whole truck is… with people being people and not too many are prepared to wash their rubbish, all trucks are assumed to be contaminated, so the recycle goes straight into landfill.
> 
> China used to buy our rubbish and send it back to us in the form of cheap tools with little human intervention in between. They stopped buying our rubbish and hence shortage of tools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Bloody *greenies*... not even rechargeable batteries!
> 
> ... the bitch is normally i have a rockler dust rite hose connected to on an overhead boom arm.so if that was the case the hose would have acted as a bungie cord softening the fall… hey their only 600 hundred bucks,no big deal….....right ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Damn *pottzy*, we are NOT the *Testicle Brothers* (another thread) but the *Testicle Twins*... I had my *DEROS* *permanently* attached to a *Rockler hose*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its bungie ability has saved it often. I have several hoses hanging and I change hoses at the dusty end not at the tool. It took the wrath of the lightning god *Zeus* to destroy my *DEROS* not just poopsie *gravity*.
> 
> $925 in Aus… must be for that extra 130V.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yeah normally my deros is always attached to the vac hose,but today i ran it for just a minute unattached. that was when murphys law can in. so considering you have the deros and the festool give me your honest opinion.im now leaning towards the festool,not just for the price but the paddle switch can be a pita some times.i do like the low center of gravity on the deros though.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Duck- Rent question-* No rent being charged I just try to do the right thing. For example, to return an old tool to pass off as a defective new one- No. It is stuff like this that will get you more time in Purgatory.

*Pottz*- I found this Wood Whisper video comparing Festool and Deros, may it help you and others…

*Mirka Deros VS Festool ETS EC | Which Sander Should You Buy?*

https://thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/mirka-deros-vs-festool-ets-ec-which-sander-should-you-buy/


----------



## pottz

> *Duck- Rent question-* No rent being charged I just try to do the right thing. For example, to return an old tool to pass off as a defective new one- No. It is stuff like this that will get you more time in Purgatory.
> 
> *Pottz*- I found this Wood Whisper video comparing Festool and Deros, may it help you and others…
> 
> *Mirka Deros VS Festool ETS EC | Which Sander Should You Buy?*
> 
> https://thewoodwhisperer.com/videos/mirka-deros-vs-festool-ets-ec-which-sander-should-you-buy/
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i would never try to return something under those circumstances,i have a conscious !
thanks for the review,i have seen it and my good friends at the bowl swap also suggested it. im kinda leaning festool right now.waiting for the lord of high priced tools to give me his utmost advise.


----------



## bandit571

So…Q: Why is a Chicken Coop only have 2 doors?

A: If'n it had 4 doors, it would be a Chicken Sedan….


----------



## pottz

> So…Q: Why is a Chicken Coop only have 2 doors?
> 
> A: If n it had 4 doors, it would be a Chicken Sedan….
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry to hear about your disaster *Pottz* Gate looks like a high-quality door.


----------



## pottz

> Sorry to hear about your disaster *Pottz* Gate looks like a high-quality door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thanks bob.recovery is under way-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> So…Q: Why is a Chicken Coop only have 2 doors?
> 
> A: If n it had 4 doors, it would be a Chicken Sedan….
> 
> - bandit571


LOL


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... yeah normally my deros is always attached to the vac hose,but today i ran it for just a minute unattached. that was when murphys law can in. so considering you have the deros and the festool give me your honest opinion.im now leaning towards the festool,not just for the price but the paddle switch can be a pita some times.i do like the low center of gravity on the deros though.
> 
> - pottz


I'm just about sure you might have an inkling of my minor tendency to opt for the choosing of my preferred penchant for *Fe$tool*.

Taking the *Rotex* out of the equation and the *Fe$tool belt sander* being in a class of its own, I am replacing my *Mirka* with a *Mirka*. Gram for gram (bugger your oz.), I preferred the *DEROS* over my *150mm Fe$tool* and ordered a replacement within minutes of confirming it's death. I have tamed that bloody cantankerous paddle and while it still manages to surprise me, hell so does an empty cask… but we *solder* on with the *flux*... eh, *butcher*?

I won't explicitly recommend either, however, for me to choose the *Mirka* over the *Fe$tool* kinda reflects an honest opinion… but I will be known to be wrong… one day…

Under duress, a change of *tack*,









If you go the *Fe$tool cordless*... you get my,









seal of approval… might cost you a few more shekels for batteries and charger (if you haven't already got them), it could be favourable forward thinking… and if you go *bluetooth*, WOW… trust me *pottzy* you will age like I did and reach the stage where convenience means more than 








rolling around in shekels.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Buy new one and put the broken one in the box and return it. Thats what i heard you can do. I wouldnt know though. *
> 
> - corelz125


*and Pottz posted-*



> *good idea corelz…*
> 
> - pottz


*and Pottz repented…*



> ... For example, to return an old tool to pass off as a defective new one- No. It is stuff like this that will get you more time in Purgatory.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *i would never try to return something under those circumstances,i have a conscious !*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *DW's prayers are being answered….. :>}*


----------



## pottz

> ... yeah normally my deros is always attached to the vac hose,but today i ran it for just a minute unattached. that was when murphys law can in. so considering you have the deros and the festool give me your honest opinion.im now leaning towards the festool,not just for the price but the paddle switch can be a pita some times.i do like the low center of gravity on the deros though.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m just about sure you might have an inkling of my minor tendency to opt for the choosing of my preferred penchant for *Fe$tool*.
> 
> Taking the *Rotex* out of the equation and the *Fe$tool belt sander* being in a class of its own, I am replacing my *Mirka* with a *Mirka*. Gram for gram (bugger your oz.), I preferred the *DEROS* over my *150mm Fe$tool* and ordered a replacement within minutes of confirming it s death. I have tamed that bloody cantankerous paddle and while it still manages to surprise me, hell so does an empty cask… but we *solder* on with the *flux*... eh, *butcher*?
> 
> I won t explicitly recommend either, however, for me to choose the *Mirka* over the *Fe$tool* kinda reflects an honest opinion… but I will be known to be wrong… one day…
> 
> Under duress, a change of *tack*,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go the *Fe$tool cordless*... you get my,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seal of approval… might cost you a few more shekels for batteries and charger (if you haven t already got them), it could be favourable forward thinking… and if you go *bluetooth*, WOW… trust me *pottzy* you will age like I did and reach the stage where convenience means more than
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rolling around in shekels.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


damn it ducks youve confused me even more now.cordless sounds great but with the vac hose connection what does it matter ? im really leaning toward going with the festool.for the money and both being a top of the line sander,i think the festool makes more sense ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*PS.* I've had the *Fe$tool 150* quite a few years longer than the *Mirka*, so it has outlived it considerably… however, I have bypassed using the *Fe$tool* in favour of the *Mirka* most times, except when I was just too lazy (or drunk) to change grit on the *Mirka*.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> ... trust me *pottzy* you will age like I did and reach the stage where convenience means more than
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rolling around in shekels.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


*+1 on Duck's comment* Personally, the Deros may be similar to Ron's Porsche needing attention, but IMO the Festool won't feel the same in your hands. Pottz recall you posted Deros +1 to us. Are you concerned about shekels?


----------



## pottz

> *Buy new one and put the broken one in the box and return it. Thats what i heard you can do. I wouldnt know though. *
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> *and Pottz posted-*
> 
> *good idea corelz…*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *and Pottz repented…*
> 
> ... For example, to return an old tool to pass off as a defective new one- No. It is stuff like this that will get you more time in Purgatory.
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *i would never try to return something under those circumstances,i have a conscious !*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *DW s prayers are being answered….. :>}*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


just being honest and who i am bud.not something id ever do.amen !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> damn it ducks youve confused me even more now.cordless sounds great but with the vac hose connection what does it matter ? im really leaning toward going with the festool.for the money and both being a top of the line sander,*i think the festool makes more sense ?*
> 
> - pottz


Are we talking about making sense? or the sander that fits your hand?


----------



## pottz

> ... trust me *pottzy* you will age like I did and reach the stage where convenience means more than
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rolling around in shekels.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> *+1 on Duck s comment* Personally, the Deros may be similar to Ron s Porsche needing attention, but IMO the Festool won t feel the same in your hands. Pottz recall you posted Deros +1 to us. Are you concerned about shekels?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well ya ! i mean if the festool will do as well,and for a couple hundred less,i gotta consider it.plus as i said the paddle switch can be a pain in the ass. also i honestly will only take opinions from those that own one of the two sanders discussed !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *just being honest and who i am bud.not something id ever do.amen !*
> 
> - pottz


*+1 but DW was just looking out for you, for you know that you get caught up in Corelz's naughties…*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

OK… Here's my recommendation.

Go cordless *Fe$tool* and pray your dusty dies soon and you can get a *Fe$tool* dusty. To be able to activate the dusty while in *manual mode* using the *bluetooth* is the,


----------



## pottz

> damn it ducks youve confused me even more now.cordless sounds great but with the vac hose connection what does it matter ? im really leaning toward going with the festool.for the money and both being a top of the line sander,*i think the festool makes more sense ?*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Are we talking about making sense? or the sander that fits your hand?
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


im talking about how many benjamins will fit it my hand dw.


----------



## pottz

> OK… Here s my recommendation.
> 
> Go cordless *Fe$tool* and pray your dusty dies soon and you can get a *Fe$tool* dusty. To be able to activate the dusty while in *manual mode* using the *bluetooth* is the,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


yeah but if you have it hooked up with a vac hose as i do who cares if it's cordless ducks ?


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *just being honest and who i am bud.not something id ever do.amen !*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *+1 but DW was just looking out for you, for you know that you get caught up in Corelz s naughties…*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


i could use a corelz naughty right now !!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> well ya ! i mean if the festool will do as well,and for a couple hundred less,i gotta consider it.plus as i said the paddle switch can be a pain in the ass.* also i honestly will only take opinions from those that own one of the two sanders discussed !*
> 
> - pottz


*Well Bud, best of luck to you… Have you thought about another woodworking site with people who actually have them? IMO posting here on a Saturday night for advice, then I'll sit this one out…*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

What is the deal with the paddle switch?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... well ya ! i mean if the festool will do as well,and for a couple hundred less,i gotta consider it.plus as i said the paddle switch can be a pain in the ass. also i honestly will only take opinions from those that own one of the two sanders discussed !
> - pottz


Damn, I'm gonna lose my membership to the *Fe$tool* brotherhood…

Who would want a cheap *Fe$tool* when you can have a *DERO*... I mean *DEROS*... shekels aside… I do try to ignore that argument when recommending… The *Mirka* feels better in control (once you master the paddle and a duck knows how to paddle), more comfortable, less vibration and personally does a better job… but then in all fairness, I'm comparing a 5mm *Mirka* with a 3mm *Fe$tool*... nevertheless I'd expect a 3mm action more gentle on my pinkies.

Question: Doesn't the *Bos¢h* fine action suffice?... I know the *Rotex* doesn't quite foot (bloody imperial) the bill.


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> well ya ! i mean if the festool will do as well,and for a couple hundred less,i gotta consider it.plus as i said the paddle switch can be a pain in the ass.* also i honestly will only take opinions from those that own one of the two sanders discussed !*
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Well Bud, best of luck to you… Have you thought about another woodworking site with people who actually have them? IMO posting here on a Saturday night for advice, then I ll sit this one out…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


hey dont get all butt hurt,what im saying is if you dont own one of the two you cant give me am honest opinion ! plus i was asking the duck ! take a chill pill my friend !


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> yeah but if you have it hooked up with a vac hose as i do who cares if it s cordless ducks ?
> 
> - pottz


Would *Wendy* let you drag the vac inside the house if you need some immovable sanding? The cordless bag at least traps a good %.

I think you've made up your mind… go buy the *Fe$tool corded* and tomorrow remember not to regret whatever bad decision you decided to make today.


----------



## pottz

> What is the deal with the paddle switch?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


the only problem is when your changing disc's,if you dont turn it off you will probably hit the paddle and sand your hand.DAMHIKT !!!! lol.


----------



## pottz

> yeah but if you have it hooked up with a vac hose as i do who cares if it s cordless ducks ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Would *Wendy* let you drag the vac inside the house if you need some immovable sanding? The cordless bag at least traps a good %.
> 
> I think you ve made up your mind… go buy the *Fe$tool* and tomorrow remember not to regret whatever bad decision you decided to make today.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


duckie i cant believe the lord and mighty of all things festool is uttering these words !!!!! i think the festool fan club will be looking for a new leader ?


----------



## pottz

and whats with setteling with,at least it traps most, crap ? who are you,what have you done with the duck ?


----------



## corelz125

Hey I have a conscious and it's more aware of my bank account than the tool companies or the stores that sell the tools. Don't feel bad Pottz those companies can care less. They hope you drop the sander every 4 years so you buy a new one. Is it possible to fix the sander?


----------



## corelz125

Dust control is for sailors. Go bagless


----------



## pottz

> Hey I have a conscious and it s more aware of my bank account than the tool companies or the stores that sell the tools. Don t feel bad Pottz those companies can care less. They hope you drop the sander every 4 years so you buy a new one. Is it possible to fix the sander?
> 
> - corelz125


maybe,im looking for a repair center.but im still gonna buy a new something.the lord festool has me wondering ?


----------



## pottz

> Dust control is for sailors. Go bagless
> 
> - corelz125


hold on…..ill comment…...as soon as …...i stop caughing…....from all the ….................dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what were you saying ?


----------



## LeeRoyMan

I use the 200 dollar 5" Mirka air sander. 
Love the feel of it. Paddle switch is a plus in my opinion. (Yeah, I hit it every once in a while, no big deal.)
Don't care about the dust collection. Big shop and a box fan (and my lungs) handle that. I do wear a mask when sanding. Maybe I wouldn't have to with festool?
Not sanding inside the house. So that's a non issue.
The small size of it makes it very versatile for sanding edges or round overs and such. One hand sanding.
I've knocked that baby off the bench more times than I care to admit.
I tried that Festool cheapy sander deal they had a few years back (99.00 I think) sucked to me.
I do understand it was a cheapy model but was too tall and hard to read the wood as I was sanding.


----------



## corelz125

> Dust control is for sailors. Go bagless
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> hold on…..ill comment…...as soon as …...i stop caughing…....from all the ….................dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what were you saying ?
> 
> - pottz


sawdust is just man glitter suck it up butter cup


----------



## pottz

> Dust control is for sailors. Go bagless
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> hold on…..ill comment…...as soon as …...i stop caughing…....from all the ….................dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what were you saying ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> sawdust is just man glitter suck it up butter cup
> 
> - corelz125


ok offerman ! that line was taken a long time ago bud,lets get original ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> What is the deal with the paddle switch?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> the only problem is when your changing disc s,if you dont turn it off you will probably hit the paddle and sand your hand.DAMHIKT !!!! lol.
> 
> - pottz


How often does that happen? )


----------



## corelz125

Use this it's cordless


----------



## corelz125

ok offerman ! that line was taken a long time ago bud,lets get original ?

- pottz
[/QUOTE]

A lot of guys here are nostalgic think they like this kind of stuff


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*LeeRoy +1 on your post …*



> I use the 200 dollar 5" Mirka air sander.
> *Love the feel of it.* Paddle switch is a plus in my opinion. (Yeah, I hit it every once in a while, no big deal.)
> Don t care about the dust collection. Big shop and a box fan (and my lungs) handle that. I do wear a mask when sanding. Maybe I wouldn t have to with festool?
> Not sanding inside the house. So that s a non issue.
> The small size of it makes it very versatile for sanding edges or round overs and such. One hand sanding.
> I ve knocked that baby off the bench more times than I care to admit.
> I tried that Festool cheapy sander deal they had a few years back (99.00 I think) sucked to me.
> I do understand it was a cheapy model but was too tall and hard to read the wood as I was sanding.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> What is the deal with the paddle switch?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> the only problem is when your changing disc s,if you dont turn it off you will probably hit the paddle and sand your hand.DAMHIKT !!!! lol.
> 
> - pottz


And when you quickly pick it up pressing the paddle before you engage with the body… same when you put it down… you only have to do it 1,000 times and you'll remember to repeat it for the next 1,000… but the continual shock is good for the heart… so the missus says.


> Dust control is for sailors. Go bagless
> 
> - corelz125


Thought thailors wore baggies.

I went bagless and couldn't produce an heir till I changed back… or was it the other way around? I still occasionally close my eyes if I forget to plug the hose in.


----------



## pottz

> What is the deal with the paddle switch?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> the only problem is when your changing disc s,if you dont turn it off you will probably hit the paddle and sand your hand.DAMHIKT !!!! lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> How often does that happen? )
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


i got used to it so no big deal really.


----------



## pottz

> Use this it s cordless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - corelz125


oh you poor hand tool guys,while your busy sharpening your planes and scrapers im finishing up my last project.


----------



## pottz

> *LeeRoy +1 on your post …*
> 
> I use the 200 dollar 5" Mirka air sander.
> *Love the feel of it.* Paddle switch is a plus in my opinion. (Yeah, I hit it every once in a while, no big deal.)
> Don t care about the dust collection. Big shop and a box fan (and my lungs) handle that. I do wear a mask when sanding. Maybe I wouldn t have to with festool?
> Not sanding inside the house. So that s a non issue.
> The small size of it makes it very versatile for sanding edges or round overs and such. One hand sanding.
> I ve knocked that baby off the bench more times than I care to admit.
> I tried that Festool cheapy sander deal they had a few years back (99.00 I think) sucked to me.
> I do understand it was a cheapy model but was too tall and hard to read the wood as I was sanding.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


stop suckin up dw !


----------



## pottz

> What is the deal with the paddle switch?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> the only problem is when your changing disc s,if you dont turn it off you will probably hit the paddle and sand your hand.DAMHIKT !!!! lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> And when you quickly pick it up pressing the paddle before you engage with the body… same when you put it down… you only have to do it 1,000 times and you ll remember to repeat it for the next 1,000… but the continual shock is good for the heart… so the missus says.
> 
> Dust control is for sailors. Go bagless
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Thought thailors wore baggies.
> 
> I went bagless and couldn t produce an heir till I changed back… or was it the other way around? I still occasionally close my eyes if I forget to plug the hose in.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


oh ducks were all greatful your reproduction days are far behind you buddy.we sure dont need any more little duckings growing up and reproducing more duckings…........do we ?


----------



## corelz125




----------



## pottz

> - corelz125


shot gun is loaded.i love buzzard hunting-lol.


----------



## bandit571

Take your pick..









There was an entire booth of just guns and knifes….even Granny Clampett's shotguns…..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Take your pick..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - bandit571


I did,


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all. Coffee, rain, cool, windy. Ah just nice having a warm home and a wife fixing a nice breakfast.

Hope Festool never starts making kitchen tools. The bank account would suffer.

Pottz: As my Mom or Grandmother use to say "In the light of the new day have you made a decision?" Never used either of the sanders so no opinion. Just use the old Bosch or the Festool 150. Both work about the same to me. As to dust, if you do not make shavings and dust are you really woodworking?

Things to do this Sun. Breakfast, wind the clocks, coffee, pet the dog ad take it easy. Busy week ahead. 
Later.


----------



## bandit571

Ya left out one pistole….









Buck Rogers is still looking for it…


----------



## pottz

> Morning all. Coffee, rain, cool, windy. Ah just nice having a warm home and a wife fixing a nice breakfast.
> 
> Hope Festool never starts making kitchen tools. The bank account would suffer.
> 
> Pottz: As my Mom or Grandmother use to say "In the light of the new day have you made a decision?" Never used either of the sanders so no opinion. Just use the old Bosch or the Festool 150. Both work about the same to me. As to dust, if you do not make shavings and dust are you really woodworking?
> 
> Things to do this Sun. Breakfast, wind the clocks, coffee, pet the dog ad take it easy. Busy week ahead.
> Later.
> 
> - 987Ron


not sure yet ron,probably gonna be the festool.then maybe see if i can fix the mirka ?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn guys, got caught up in a tornado watch, I have hurricane shutters then we just waited. A lot of damage to trees and mobile homes (we have a lot of those)

Pottz before you ditch that sander, open it up and then check ereplacementparts.com for what you might need.

We are ok.


----------



## corelz125

Bandit that's a set of chisel ? What brand how much are they asking?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Well the state has pretty much panicked. Induced by the weather and news people that as always sensationalize weather predictions. To listen to them talk the last few days you might get the idea the Human Race was about to face extinction level event. At the very least a New Ice Age.

Here is weather as it actually is looking out window. 34F, rain, ZERO snow accumulation as the ground is warmer than 32F. So we have had snow flurries, which turned to rain. Occasionally we have heavy winds.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LMAO :<))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Well the state has pretty much panicked. Induced by the weather and news people that as always sensationalize weather predictions. To listen to the talk the last few days you might get the idea the Human Race was about to face extinction level event. At the very least a New Ice Age.
> 
> Here is weather as it actually is looking out window. 34F, rain, ZERO snow accumulation as the ground is warmer than 32F. So we have had snow flurries, which turned to rain. Occasionally we have heavy winds.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


LeeRoy invited you to Las Vegas, a great opportunity to see the west. This is one invitation that I could join in and I would be willing to carpool with Pottz, 5-hour drive, with 2 people leaving and only 1 arriving…

Honestly, it is quite nice out here, but in transition no lifestyle is painless…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> Well the state has pretty much panicked. Induced by the weather and news people that as always sensationalize weather predictions. To listen to them talk the last few days you might get the idea the Human Race was about to face extinction level event. At the very least a New Ice Age.
> 
> Here is weather as it actually is looking out window. 34F, rain, ZERO snow accumulation as the ground is warmer than 32F. So we have had snow flurries, which turned to rain. Occasionally we have heavy winds.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


yeah here we were getting tsunami warnings from pretty much every gov.agency state and local there is.you would have thought we were all gonna die from a massive wave.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## 987Ron

Rain gone here, 55 and Grandfather Sun is finally peeking out. A bit windy for south Ga. Gust to 25. No big deal to and ex-Okie.

Thought of getting a systainer for a couple of tools I hardly ever use. Neither Bosch or Festool give their inside measurements in their catalogs, only the outside. Odd. Anyone have the Mini Festool systainer 499622 outside is 2 3/4" high, I need an inside of at least 2 1/4"?

Only $30 could get one and try. Not available local so return would cost.

Son cooking dinner here at our house tonight. Steaks on the Blackstone. Wife's thumb is bandaged and sore, he offered so to bring the groceries and do the cooking. Win win for me. And he is a good chef. Do have to listen to all the Univ. nonsense. To many egos in the administration and dept. heads.


----------



## pottz

> Well the state has pretty much panicked. Induced by the weather and news people that as always sensationalize weather predictions. To listen to the talk the last few days you might get the idea the Human Race was about to face extinction level event. At the very least a New Ice Age.
> 
> Here is weather as it actually is looking out window. 34F, rain, ZERO snow accumulation as the ground is warmer than 32F. So we have had snow flurries, which turned to rain. Occasionally we have heavy winds.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> LeeRoy invited you to Las Vegas, a great opportunity to see the west. This is one invitation that I could join in and I would be willing to carpool with Pottz, 5-hour drive, with 2 people leaving and only 1 arriving…
> 
> Honestly, it is quite nice out here, but in transition no lifestyle is painless…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


sounds like fun dw but darn it im busy that day ;-(


----------



## Peteybadboy

Damage around here pretty extensive. 60+ homes destroyed.

Back in the shop to flip the table over to work on the other side of the tenon.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Pottz* The 2011 magnitude 9+ Japan earthquake and tsunami has them spooked. The Cascadia will have a tsunami up to 100 feet high. If anyone gets sucked out to sea in the undertow, it will be an attorney's goldmine.

It will be interesting to see if technology develops fast enough to prevent extinction. Bananas may be extinct in 10 years. They are facing a pandemic like we are. Same with forests. A couple of degrees warmer temps have shortened the life cycle of the Pine Beatle and quadrupled their destruction of the forests. The Arctic and Antarctica are the fastest warming areas. The failure of the Artic Wall that the Jet Stream used to bounce off of allows the cold from Siberia to cross over here. California produces over a third of the country's vegetables and two-thirds of the country's fruits and nuts so the continuing drought is a concern for food supply. The Midwest becoming a little hotter makes corn and soybeans mature a day or two faster. That has cut yields by as much as 10%. Dad used to irrigate the grain field just as it was starting to ripen to hold it green and let the kernels fill out. That increased the yield. There is no irrigation in the Midwest. All the gravity irrigated farmland in the Treasure Valley is being developed with houses ending labor-intensive irrigation. The sagebrush has turned into quarter section 133 acre crop circles irrigated with wells. A few years ago the Idaho Free Press ad an article about the Snake River Aquifer drying up in 50 years at the current rate. They decided to try to add water to support long-term irrigation by diverting some Snake River water into the aquifer. They are not replacing more than 10% so they might get a few more years. My cousin farming in the wheat country said the harvest last year in the drought was 40 to 60% of normal. More energy in the atmosphere from increased temps has more and bigger hurricanes and tornadoes. No doubt it will be an interesting future. The last time the atmosphere had 400 ppm of carbon, the fossil evidence shows trees growing in Antarctica 300,000,000 years ago. . Definitely a few issues need to be resolved in the next couple of decades.


----------



## 987Ron

Always liked the Weather Channel having a reporter out supposedly leaning into the wind, giving us the stay at home and how bad it is message and in the background some people walking on the beach in shorts and tees with no wind.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Always liked the Weather Channel having a reporter out supposedly leaning into the wind, giving us the stay at home and how bad it is message and in the background some people walking on the beach in shorts and tees with no wind.
> 
> - 987Ron


The reporters here reporting on floods have the camera pan down to ankle-deep water ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Pottz, just read about the Tonga Volcano eruption.

Ron yes exactly, the idiot weather people out in a hurricane. Selling panic.

My sister in S. Caroline had over 6" of snow. Greenville area.

Temps here are dropping low 60's in the am top out at 72, next day low in the 40's


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Always liked the Weather Channel having a reporter out supposedly leaning into the wind, giving us the stay at home and how bad it is message and in the background some people walking on the beach in shorts and tees with no wind.
> 
> - 987Ron


Jim Cantore was the best at that, usually though when he showed up, it was the real deal.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Well I am off to make sawdust and such.


----------



## 987Ron

The toolnut.com a online retailer of Festool has the interior dimensions of the sustainers listed with each one. The mini is too thin for my use. Make my own boxes. 
They have a super mini Tanos systainer that is about the size of a business card. $8.00 Did not order one.


----------



## bandit571

> Bandit that s a set of chisel ? What brand how much are they asking?
> 
> - corelz125


Was unable to tell too much, without having that case un-locked….but, judging from the prices in the rest of this booth…"OUCH!"


----------



## Peteybadboy

Todays work. 2nd side much easier.

Extended my pipe claps to squeeze across 10' 1" , stopped for the day. I have to plan the draw board. I'll trim the extra on the breadboard ends w the track saw.

Discovered the nicker on the lee valley skew block plane perfect for what I was doing. Working with the Lee valley large shoulder plane, was a pleasure.

Flipped the top by myself, big mistake, moved my L5 (think back) Chiropractor fixed that. Wife stepped up when I needed help. Glue up next, then on to the stretcher.










Having a well-deserved cocktail. Children's hospital golf marathon tomorrow starting at 7:30 am-end 5pm. Raised 65 bucks a hole, + 5 for each birdie. Other teams too.

Hope you wish us luck.


----------



## 987Ron

Applies to some or all of us?


----------



## bandit571

After about the third time…...I learned to duck….


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - woodbutcherbynight


That guy is really panicking… he's forgotten the *dunny paper*!


> Always liked the Weather Channel having a reporter out supposedly leaning into the wind, giving us the stay at home and how bad it is message and in the background some people walking on the beach in shorts and tees with no wind.
> - 987Ron














> After about the third time…...I learned to duck….
> 
> - bandit571


*Brother!*


----------



## corelz125

Coming along nice Petey. Thought of you today when I put brad point bit into my 2 fingers and left a little blood behind.

So sounds like one of those sellers that thinks because it's old it's worth a lot of money. I have a decent amount of chisel but the right set at the right price would be welcome


----------



## pottz

> Todays work. 2nd side much easier.
> 
> Extended my pipe claps to squeeze across 10 1" , stopped for the day. I have to plan the draw board. I ll trim the extra on the breadboard ends w the track saw.
> 
> Discovered the nicker on the lee valley skew block plane perfect for what I was doing. Working with the Lee valley large shoulder plane, was a pleasure.
> 
> Flipped the top by myself, big mistake, moved my L5 (think back) Chiropractor fixed that. Wife stepped up when I needed help. Glue up next, then on to the stretcher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a well-deserved cocktail. Children s hospital golf marathon tomorrow starting at 7:30 am-end 5pm. Raised 65 bucks a hole, + 5 for each birdie. Other teams too.
> 
> Hope you wish us luck.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


for something like that golf your ass off my friend ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Applies to some or all of us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron


More times than I want to count being raised on a farm and working construction. Probably the reason I'm POd by the chity willing to accept the highest risks with fire and propane violations. If the mayor's and chity council's offices had crap falling on their desks several times a day and they wore hard hats, safety glasses, and high visibility vests so they could be seen easily they might take safety standards seriously, but maybe not? Stupidly has to be maxed out allowing concrete dominos on a residential lot.



>


Wish I had married a weather girl ))))))))))

Top lookin good Petey. Good luck raising funds for Children's hospital. I wonder if they are the same organization as our Children's hospital? There is a Children's Hospital Association. I worked on our's in the 90s. I was amazed when I found out they paid the headman several hundred thousand when kids were donating their milk money! I did not expect that in a nonprofit.


----------



## pottz

> Applies to some or all of us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> More times than I want to count being raised on a farm and working construction. Probably the reason I m POd by the chity willing to accept the highest risks with fire and propane violations. If the mayor's and chity council's offices had crap falling on their desks several times a day and they wore hard hats, safety glasses, and high visibility vests so they could be seen easily they might take safety standards seriously, but maybe not? Stupidly has to be maxed out allowing concrete dominos on a residential lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had married a weather girl ))))))))))
> 
> Top lookin good Petey. Good luck raising funds for Children's hospital. I wonder if they are the same organization as our Children's hospital? There is a Children's Hospital Association. I worked on our s in the 90s. I was amazed when I found out they paid the headman several hundred thousand when kids were donating their milk money! I did not expect that in a nonprofit.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


thats the problem with most charities bob 80% goes too administation and over head.my wife was donating to st judes which is a great organization giving free med to anyone in need.but there very strict on what they will pay so many families are still hurting.then i learned they raised over 2 billion last year and have over 5 billion in funds.enough to run for 2-1/2 years with no donations.i told my wife,they dont need our money lets give it to someone that truly does.


----------



## corelz125

I remember one time when I was home visiting my folks. My mom asked me to set the table for dinner. I opened the refrigerator and taped to the inside of the door was a risque picture of a lovely, slender, perfectly built, but scantily-clad young woman.

"Mom, what's this?" I asked.

"Oh, I put that up there to remind me not to overeat," she answered.

"Is it working?" I asked.

"Yes and no," she explained. "I've lost 15 pounds, but your dad has gained 20!"


----------



## corelz125

A sixteen year-old boy came home with a brand new Ford F150.

His parents look at the truck and ask, "Where did you get that truck?!"

"I bought it today," he says.

"With what money?" says his mother.

They knew what a new F150 cost.

"Well," he says, "this one cost me just fifteen dollars."

The father looks at him like he's crazy.

"Who would sell a truck like that for fifteen dollars?" he says.

"It was the lady up the street," says the boy. "I don't know her name - they just moved in. She saw me ride past on my bike and asked me if I wanted to buy her F150 for fifteen dollars."

"Oh my Goodness!" says the mother. "Maybe she's mentally ill or has Alzheimer's something. John, you better go see what's going on."

So the boy's father walks up the street to the house where the lady lives and finds her out in the yard calmly planting flowers.

He introduces himself as the father of the boy to whom she had sold a new Ford F150 truck for fifteen dollars and asks to know why she did it.

"Well," she says, "two days ago my husband left on a business trip. Yesterday I got a phone call from his boss and found out that he really ran off to Hawaii with his secretary and doesn't intend to come back."

"Oh, my goodness, I'm so sorry," the father says. "But what does that have to do with my son and your truck?"

"Well, this morning he called and told me he was stranded because he got robbed of his wallet with all his credit cards and cash. He told me to sell his new F150 and send him the money. So I did."


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Flipped the top by myself, big mistake, moved my L5 (think back) Chiropractor fixed that…. then on to the stretcher…
> - Peteybadboy


*Stretcher* before or after the flip?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> thats the problem with most charities bob 80% goes too administation and over head.my wife was donating to st judes which is a great organization giving free med to anyone in need.but there very strict on what they will pay so many families are still hurting.then i learned they raised over 2 billion last year and have over 5 billion in funds.enough to run for 2-1/2 years with no donations.i told my wife,they dont need our money lets give it to someone that truly does.
> 
> - pottz


I remember Elizabeth Dole getting a million a year from the Red Cross and all the directors of United Way getting Long Yankee Green for perks ;(((( I started giving it to the Salvation Army. Those people donate their lives to the cause. I was donating blood. They turned me down the last few times I tried. They advertise the critical shortage on TV. The side effects from the chity mayor putting my wife, my life, and the neighborhood put an end to that this year. I wonder how many fatalities the chity mayor can add to her resume?


----------



## pottz

> A sixteen year-old boy came home with a brand new Ford F150.
> 
> His parents look at the truck and ask, "Where did you get that truck?!"
> 
> "I bought it today," he says.
> 
> "With what money?" says his mother.
> 
> They knew what a new F150 cost.
> 
> "Well," he says, "this one cost me just fifteen dollars."
> 
> The father looks at him like he's crazy.
> 
> "Who would sell a truck like that for fifteen dollars?" he says.
> 
> "It was the lady up the street," says the boy. "I don't know her name - they just moved in. She saw me ride past on my bike and asked me if I wanted to buy her F150 for fifteen dollars."
> 
> "Oh my Goodness!" says the mother. "Maybe she's mentally ill or has Alzheimer's something. John, you better go see what's going on."
> 
> So the boy's father walks up the street to the house where the lady lives and finds her out in the yard calmly planting flowers.
> 
> He introduces himself as the father of the boy to whom she had sold a new Ford F150 truck for fifteen dollars and asks to know why she did it.
> 
> "Well," she says, "two days ago my husband left on a business trip. Yesterday I got a phone call from his boss and found out that he really ran off to Hawaii with his secretary and doesn't intend to come back."
> 
> "Oh, my goodness, I'm so sorry," the father says. "But what does that have to do with my son and your truck?"
> 
> "Well, this morning he called and told me he was stranded because he got robbed of his wallet with all his credit cards and cash. He told me to sell his new F150 and send him the money. So I did."
> 
> - corelz125


oh man that is funny !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> A sixteen year-old boy came home with a brand new Ford F150.
> 
> His parents look at the truck and ask, "Where did you get that truck?!"
> 
> "I bought it today," he says.
> 
> "With what money?" says his mother.
> 
> They knew what a new F150 cost.
> 
> "Well," he says, "this one cost me just fifteen dollars."
> 
> The father looks at him like he's crazy.
> 
> "Who would sell a truck like that for fifteen dollars?" he says.
> 
> "It was the lady up the street," says the boy. "I don't know her name - they just moved in. She saw me ride past on my bike and asked me if I wanted to buy her F150 for fifteen dollars."
> 
> "Oh my Goodness!" says the mother. "Maybe she's mentally ill or has Alzheimer's something. John, you better go see what's going on."
> 
> So the boy's father walks up the street to the house where the lady lives and finds her out in the yard calmly planting flowers.
> 
> He introduces himself as the father of the boy to whom she had sold a new Ford F150 truck for fifteen dollars and asks to know why she did it.
> 
> "Well," she says, "two days ago my husband left on a business trip. Yesterday I got a phone call from his boss and found out that he really ran off to Hawaii with his secretary and doesn't intend to come back."
> 
> "Oh, my goodness, I'm so sorry," the father says. "But what does that have to do with my son and your truck?"
> 
> "Well, this morning he called and told me he was stranded because he got robbed of his wallet with all his credit cards and cash. He told me to sell his new F150 and send him the money. So I did."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> oh man that is funny !
> 
> - pottz


It is. Funny as cars being filled with concrete in front of your house )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I did a little pruning on a holly tree out front by the street. I think the snow might have weighted and pushed some branches down to where they were sticking out as far as the perpetrator's bushes. I prune them back a couple of feet so there will be no question about liability when they back out into traffic. The highest risk is for cyclists. The perp blocked our view of oncoming traffic with his pickup for the couple of years he was building the "Dream House." Too bad he could not afford the dream and ended up with a nightmare. He has almost 2 acres and lived in the first house less than 100 feet away. SWMBO asked him to park so she could see to get out of the driveway. He told her to slow down. She can't see through an F150 at a complete stop. After he moved in he parked a car so we could not see more than 35 feet on a 35 mph road. One evening I was at the rear of the car when a cyclist went by at about 35 mph on a road bike. I called the chity and old them I know they require fatalities to verify safety standards are required but SWMBO and I would not participate in life alerting injuries and fatalities for cyclists who could not react in less than 35 feet if we were pulling out of our driveway. I did not want to serve a few years for negligent homicide when the perpetrator got off scot-free. The chity finally offered the perpetrator a No Parking sign at the end of his driveway. The other success was when the department of transportation picked up the big rocks the perpetrator put along the road a decade ago. They were in front of the school bus stop and cars would occasionally hit them. I would move them from in front of the school bus stop and the perpetrator would put them back. The chity was resisting saying "People should pay attention to what they are doing" until I took a picture of the kids getting off the school bus. That sealed the deal ;-)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

A friend who drove mixers had a coworker who found a car in front of his house visiting with his bride. He filled the car, the tires blew under the weight ))))))) the concrete hardened fast enough it was not removable )))))) Chuck said the company did not charge him for the concrete ;-)))))


----------



## bigblockyeti

> A friend who drove mixers had a coworker who found a car in front of his house visiting with his bride. He filled the car, the tires blew under the weight ))))))) the concrete hardened fast enough it was not removable )))))) Chuck said the company did not charge him for the concrete ;-)))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Concrete is way too expensive to do that now, heck just the fuel the mixer would burn for such a stunt would be painful.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Off to the Garage Buzzard sanctuary *


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ive had a few that i wanted to see filled with concrete… dont [email protected]#k with me is the point im making ! you cant make people smart but if ya hit em in the head enough they might wake up ?
> 
> - pottz


I know the feeling when enough is enough… Years ago before moving to downtown *Churchill*, I used to live in a very narrow one way street with limited parking… in fact I had to buy a parking permit to park in front of my house.
I have deflated tyres a few times but all to no avail.

The "best" vindictive retribution I indulged in I've done was… 
There was this one particular "visiting stranger" that kept parking for free, with the wheels about 300mm from the curb and take up virtually 2 parking spots (2m in front and back of his car… I confronted him a few times and he basically told me to fornicate myself.
One day I had enough. I grabbed my trolley jack, jacked up the back of his car and with the help of the missus dragged the rear across the other side of the road, diagonally it totally blocked the street… unfortunately it did block the street for all through traffic… *mea culpa!*. Fortunately (for me) withing about 10 minutes, his car was towed away with some damage done trying to hitch it up from the awkward angle.
That car was never seen again.. at least not in my street.

*pottzy*, my replacement *DEROS* was delivered today… no stuffing around and postulating with sleepless nights of decision making. Decision made I now move on and forget any regrets (if applicable).
I have attached this picture,








so you can put it under your pillow and dream about decision makers that make this world go around.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I have had interesting experiences with foreign imports. Speaking English clearly telling me what they wanted to be done. Forgetting English when I handed them the bill and not being able to understand anything.

One of my early lessons was correcting electrical violations in a Seattle nightclub. The bar was open and the TV was on during the day while I was working. The channel the TV was on replayed the old Walt Disney Davy Crocket series. I always liked Davy and hadn't seen it since I was a kid. I did not know it, but I would have been better off going home and watching Davy. I paid my help out of pocket, but I did collect enough to pay for the materials. The one that clearly spoke English told me he was leaving town and told me who to talk to in the future. He took all the cash receipts from a weekend and left town! One of the 3 partners' mother was their cook. She loaned them the money to open the club. She lost it all ;(((( I carried a check for several thousand dollars for years as a reminder.

My primary customer had a customer who wanted to pay me directly to save the markup. That was fine with me, half my money upfront and the other half when I was half done ;-)) That was the end of that. He had to pay a nationwide company with a legal department. A judgment for collection is worth less than toilet paper. At least TP does not scratch you @$$ when you use it.

Restaurants became one of the only businesses I collected a substantial deposit upfront. Even that can be a mistake. One delayed their deposit until the day I started. The check bounced ;-(( Fortunately, the owner did not want liens on his property and paid all the contractors. He had a new building to rent to someone else.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## LittleBlackDuck

It's obvious that some people just don't give a toss about others and often it's because we continually let them get away with it… the time comes when one must make a stance for their own rights and put the foot down.

*Topa* manages to cite instances that keep happening cause no-one in authority seems to side against the perpetrators and further victimise the victims.

Just today, here in *Australia*, people kept saying that after what's transgressed and all the kerfuffle, just let *Djokovic* stay… *the guy sinned*, and for once our idiotic government actually made a good decision. Personally he's bloody lucky he didn't get locked up for 12 months for lying on an official government document… and I bet he doesn't even own any *Fe$tool* to make him *classy*... all happened early morning about *ten-ish*!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

OOPS! accidentally quoted the idiot above!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Duck* Being honest and having empathy for the less fortunate comes at a *BIG PRICE* ;((((((( I helped a lot of people just because they could not afford me. I spilled more on the way to the bank and never bothered to look see where it fell. Too bad it was more than they would ever have. I never publicized that but *No good deed goes unpunished* ;(((((( I wonder how the Wicked Witch of the West and the chity council found out they need to destroy this neighborhood?

Honesty is a serious disadvantage. Most people believe they are the norm. Trusting everyone has serious consequences. One guy I knew asked, "How do I know that is true?" every time I told him something. After I got to know him it was obvious he was a congenital liar. He lied when the truth would have served him better!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all:

I put the TV on at 430 am. They are playing the star-spangled banner. Did not know that was still done.

Topa - yes to no good deed goes unpunished.

Turns out the tornado missed us by less that 1/2 mile. EF 2

Going to me a fun but long day for me.

a tough day for those without homes, lost pets. No death from what I have heard.

Just heard the found Coco (dawg), still looking for Tomey the cat.


----------



## corelz125

DW you need to take that pic down or you will get this thread shut down too.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## 987Ron

Up and breakfast done. Coffee and computer. Windy and cool. Gusts to 30, not to bad, a few pine cones, sticks and such as usual.

Busy week. GP Dr. this afternoon, review and get his opinion on the Hip replacement and diagnosis. One Dr. who I do trust with some reservations. Tomorrow appointment with the Surgeon, hip and joint specialist. Problem with specialist is they are so focused on one item other contributing factors are ignored. 
Friday pre-op at the hospital, an hour away. Surgery scheduled for Feb. 4th. 
Decisions decisions etc.

Retribution can be fun and rewarding. Wrote a manual for the company on constructing storage for our products. It was published by the company for internal use. No mention of the author, me. A year later at a meeting had someone say good things about the manual that was written by "John". After the meeting met with the man who made the statement and he told me that "John" had taken credit for the manual. He was "John's" boss. Opened the manual and showed him the drawings and every drawing hidden in some place were my initials. Twice or three times on some more complex drawings. Never heard the result of this, but "John" was never associated with the manual again. Always wondered if "John" and his boss every discussed this. I do know that "John" never had much to do with me after that. Made me happy, never liked "John".
Something my Dad told me to do, sign your work. He was a non college educated but a registered design engineer with a major oil company. Self taught.

Had a underwater picture I had taken in Belize entered into a photo contest and won second place. Nice prize. Problem the person entering the picture, a lady on the same trip who I had given a copy to per her request was the person entering and claiming credit for it. Notified the organization giving the prize of the "error" and proof that it was mine. Original negative, etc. Prize was withdrawn I saw later. No other mention of it by anyone. 
I did not get the prize or the recognition by the organization. Let it drop.

Have a great week, I'll be seeing the meds. later


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Turns out the tornado missed us by less that 1/2 mile. EF 2
> 
> a tough day for those without homes, lost pets. No death from what I have heard.
> 
> Just heard the found Coco (dawg), still looking for Tomey the cat.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thx for the input - It must be very sad to have experienced the loss of property, but the pets, for me they are my family. Thoughts will be for Tomey the cat, keep us updated…


----------



## pottz

> ive had a few that i wanted to see filled with concrete… dont [email protected]#k with me is the point im making ! you cant make people smart but if ya hit em in the head enough they might wake up ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I know the feeling when enough is enough… Years ago before moving to downtown *Churchill*, I used to live in a very narrow one way street with limited parking… in fact I had to buy a parking permit to park in front of my house.
> I have deflated tyres a few times but all to no avail.
> 
> The "best" vindictive retribution I indulged in I ve done was…
> There was this one particular "visiting stranger" that kept parking for free, with the wheels about 300mm from the curb and take up virtually 2 parking spots (2m in front and back of his car… I confronted him a few times and he basically told me to fornicate myself.
> One day I had enough. I grabbed my trolley jack, jacked up the back of his car and with the help of the missus dragged the rear across the other side of the road, diagonally it totally blocked the street… unfortunately it did block the street for all through traffic… *mea culpa!*. Fortunately (for me) withing about 10 minutes, his car was towed away with some damage done trying to hitch it up from the awkward angle.
> That car was never seen again.. at least not in my street.
> 
> *pottzy*, my replacement *DEROS* was delivered today… no stuffing around and postulating with sleepless nights of decision making. Decision made I now move on and forget any regrets (if applicable).
> I have attached this picture,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you can put it under your pillow and dream about decision makers that make this world go around.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


what happened to yours ? did it come with a systainer. ?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

LOL :<))))))


----------



## corelz125

Funny, Tony


----------



## pottz

> LOL :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


+1


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> what happened to yours ? did it come with a systainer. ?
> - pottz


Mine just pinged, blew some smoke and tripped my circuit breaker. Being a *self-funded-sparkie*, it was above my paygrade to try to repair it, and I've had issues getting repairs in downtown *Churchill*... not too many qualified kangaroos, wombats or platipises…
As for the *tainer*, mine is permanently on hand as it is my goto sander… 








you don't lock *baby* in a *tainer*... the *Fe$tool* sander is just candy fodder.

Having to rely solely on the *Fe$tool* sander while the *DEROS* was being replaced, made me appreciate it more… the *DEROS*! It was good to get my hands back on it… I even deliberately tripped that accidental paddle to welcome it back.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> LOL :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> +1
> 
> - pottz


Being a *former* blonde, I'm *formally offended*! But nobody gives a toss about a duck… we're just canon fodder!


----------



## pottz

> what happened to yours ? did it come with a systainer. ?
> - pottz
> 
> Mine just pinged, blew some smoke and tripped my circuit breaker. Being a *self-funded-sparkie*, it was above my paygrade to try to repair it, and I ve had issues getting repairs in downtown *Churchill*... not too many qualified kangaroos, wombats or platipises…
> As for the *tainer*, mine is permanently on hand as it is my goto sander…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you don t lock *baby* in a *tainer*... the *Fe$tool* sander is just candy fodder.
> 
> Having to rely solely on the *Fe$tool* sander while the *DEROS* was being replaced, made me appreciate it more… the *DEROS*! It was good to get my hands back on it… I even deliberately tripped that accidental paddle to welcome it back.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i looked at repair centers,seems we only have 1,near new orleans ! i never used my systainer mine was always connected to the vac hose,except on that fatal day !


----------



## pottz

> LOL :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> +1
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Being a *former* blonde, I m *formally offended*! But nobody gives a toss about a duck… we re just canon fodder!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i forgot how *"sensitive"* you are duckie.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

the deros has gone in for surgery,i think there is hope she will live.fingers crossed.


----------



## 987Ron

Early am tomorrow. Suppose to be cold in the am also. Dr. at 8 am. So off to bed.

Nite all. No tuck wanted. Dog wants her treat for going out to potty, okay then bed


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Nite all… Ron, I don't do tuck-ins anymore just nightly prayers, especially with the upcoming hip problems. Keep posting and best to you my friend.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> the deros has gone in for surgery,i think there is hope she will live.fingers crossed.
> 
> - pottz


She should have crossed her legs…...... *(pregnant pause)*.......... just remember, *Fes$tool*s are also known for that dreaded *"leap of faith"*... and unless you baptise the bugger, keep the bungie attached.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

One for us old farts with our various ailments… get a doctor with steady hands…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

Woz gonna try that box and return trick, but I thought that after 7 years,









those *Fins* might be a tad suspicious… I'd hate to pay international shipping and get rejected on minor technicalities.

BTW. Why the hell did they put the cord release button underneath? With a hose attached it can't be accessed!... you gotta own one to know what I mean.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ron* Good luck with the Doc tomorrow. I'm tired of seeing them this year. They sent me for lots of tests and PT that has not accomplished much of anything. The GP says meds are out of your system in 2 weeks and will not believe the rare side effect I have that affects about 1% of patients. I told her it took 3.5 years to regain my ability to type without scrambling words beyond spell check's ability to make a good guess and organize words in a comprehensible order to make a sentence. I doubt she believes I still have permanent damages from Topamax ;(((((

My sister had the opposite happen. Instead of claiming her work, an engineer blamed her for his ))) She worked at Morrison Knudsen in Boise as a CAD operator. An engineer forged her name on a drawing he did not want to be blamed for apparently. They were designing 4 nuclear hazardous storage plants. The engineering was so screwed up, she said it was good the government decided to cancel the projects. The company asked her what division she wanted to work in so she moved to the electrical division to get away from that group of holes. The forger was terminated shortly after that incident. After KM went bankrupt the company that bought them out wanted her to move to Illinois to work on a navigation dam on the Ohio River. They made offers but she told them she would take her chances in Boise. They finally offered her a 30% raise, the CEO had to approve it, she moved all expenses paid. She trained quite a few CAD operators for them, but she said there are in big trouble. They aren't being trained to do the job in college anymore. They just build layers of drawings that are a nightmare to modify. MK manager wanted her to get an engineering degree but she said she did not want to deal with narcissistic prima donnas all day. It was bad enough when she found errors in their drawings.

I worked for a small contractor with 3 journeymen in the late 70s for about a year. Neither of the other 2 could put a service on a house without a correction notice. John and I were hunting buddies. Dave was always trying to make brownie points stabbing us in the back. I was called to help the boss and him when they could not find a problem. One day they called me about noon. They had been trying to find a problem in an aluminum plant all morning. They had everything opened up. Some things were running, some were trying, and some were stopped. When I walked in the door I asked if they had checked the fuses in the main service. It looks like single phasing to me. They had not so I told them I would and they should close everything up they tore apart that morning ;-)) Dave was having a hard time stabbing me in the back. It POd me every time he stabbed John in the back. John didn't need stabbing, he was doing it enough to himself! ;((

Dave sabotaged a job. I was amazed anyone would be that wicked. It was a simple conveyor with a stop/start station at each end. I could not understand how something so simple would not work. We were wiring it in the aluminum plant on a Friday evening. About 10 or 11 PM Dave told me *he would fix it for ME* in the morning and not to worry about it. I thought that was odd. It really wasn't my problem. It was Quality Electric's and the plant's problem. It was late and we left.

Instead of trying to figure out what was wrong, I thought about how to make it do what it was doing. Reverse 2 wires at the motor starter and push the opposite of the Stop/Start buttons when testing and troubleshooting. I thought the saboteur's hand was too low when I told him to push the buttons at the opposite end of the conveyor but he insisted he had pushed the correct one. Saturday morning after "designing the failure" rather than trying it find it, I went to the plant and told Dave to swap the 2 wires and it would work just fine. He told me again *he fix it for ME and not to worry about it.* I reached into his tool pouch, pull out a screwdriver, swapped the 2 wires, walked past the stop-start station closest to the door, pushed the buttons, it started and stopped, and never looked back. It worked flawlessly without the saboteur being involved. That idiot could not put a simple service on a house without a correction notice from the inspectors. Monday AM the boss was POd at me exposing Dave as a saboteur. The boss was planning on a vacation and leaving him in charge of the shop )

One day we were in a new commercial building with several lighting circuits on. I saw Dave disconnecting the neutrals in the panel. I asked him what he was doing? He said the "open neutral test." I told him I have no idea what an "open neutral test" is, but if you do that when the loads are not balanced like these lighting circuits you will burn the lower loads up. A few weeks later he told me I was right. Larry had sent him to troubleshoot a house problem. He did the "open neutral test" and burned up several light load items like clocks, TV, ect. Those were the days before we had a lot of spendy electronics.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I saw on the news tonight Union Pacific RR has thieves with bolt cutters opening about 90 containers a day in LA. They steal packages being shipped by Amazon and other retailers. If the police catch one the prosecutors and judges reduce the crime to a misdemeanor and they are out in less than 24 hours to continue raiding the UP RR containers. ;(((( The shortage of cold meds is largely an organized crime issue. One thief the news had on stole $2,200 worth from a drug store and threatened the manager with a knife when she confronted him.  I wonder how much of the inflation is thieves impacts?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, Topa I feel your pain. I really hate it when someone takes credit for my ideas, work etc. It happens. You both handled it well.

206 holes of golf yesterday! I pushed the guys like a drill sergeant (no offense gunny) We raised over 60k! for the Childrens Hospital.

That's me in the red shirt. (it was cold here)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> That s me in the red shirt. (it was cold here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


You'd be easier to recognise if you said *the one sitting down*!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> That s me in the red shirt. (it was cold here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> You d be easier to recognise if you said *the one sitting down*!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Or the one with a beer in my hand. (or not)


----------



## pottz

> Woz gonna try that box and return trick, but I thought that after 7 years,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those *Fins* might be a tad suspicious… I d hate to pay international shipping and get rejected on minor technicalities.
> 
> BTW. Why the hell did they put the cord release button underneath? With a hose attached it can t be accessed!... you gotta own one to know what I mean.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i wont need that trick ducks,it's alive.lucky it was just a simple fix,some of the fins got broken and were jamming the fan.nothing a dremel tool and some ca glue couldn't fix. well that was a 630 dollar repair,not counting tax.


----------



## bigblockyeti

I'm shocked that more effort wasn't put into making them less fragile, then again, that decision may have been made by the sales department to maintain cash flow.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

im so glad you got it running again pottz *WOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO :<))))))*

I guess they dont make like old days i cant tell you how many times i dropped my black and decker drill off 3 tier scaffolding and got down put battery back in back 2 work :<)))))))))


----------



## pottz

> I m shocked that more effort wasn t put into making them less fragile, then again, that decision may have been made by the sales department to maintain cash flow.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


yeah youd think it could take a 3ft fall.and they only show 1 repair center in the usa.


----------



## 987Ron

Home from the Surgeon appt. It's a go for the hip replacement. He spent a lot of time discussing how it is done and what to expect. Raised the confidence level for me. Ask about the "drill" and "saw" he uses in the operation. Not Festool, says the drill is a lot like a B & D with a long extension. Promised to show me the tools. Interesting.

Pre-op on Fri. Operation on Feb 4th. Smaller Dr. owned hospital only doing joint and back surgeries. No covid cases there or tested. Good ratings, higher than normal nurses per patient etc.

Now to calm down have some coffee and flee to the shop.

Pottz: glad you Deros is active again.

Petey: great to help the hospital with the fund raiser and have fun doing it.


----------



## bandit571

Weird Al did a parody of Mike Jackson's "Bad".....called "Fat"......dial it up sometime. And wonder IF it can be made again this year….

Shot for shot, he was on point to the video "Bad".....just the words were a bit…different….

BTW: Jackson WAS indeed on that set, the same set he also used. Served as an advisor..when he wasn't LMAO…


----------



## corelz125

I remember the song and the video. It was exact and hilarious


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron, good to hear your confidence in the doc as gone up.

If you want to know which one is me, my drink is JWB as you know by now.

Got to look up Weird Al and Fat

How did Pottz get the Deros working?


----------



## pottz

> Ron, good to hear your confidence in the doc as gone up.
> 
> If you want to know which one is me, my drink is JWB as you know by now.
> 
> Got to look up Weird Al and Fat
> 
> How did Pottz get the Deros working?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


once i figured out how to disassemble it it was an easy fix,just had to grind down some of the plastic fins that got bent and broken when it dropped,a little ca glue and it was back to life.
nice fund raiser.


----------



## 987Ron

Pottz: Did the fix on the Deros make the fan unbalanced? Notice any vibration? Just curious not a critique.


----------



## 987Ron

Making some small hinges out of cherry.

Finally got a method to drill 1/16" hole in a 3/16 wide piece of cherry for the hinge pin. The 1/16' drill bits flex even when chucked as deep as possible. Hole needs to be just a touch over 3/8" deep. With the above no matter how slow or careful drilling, it still tends to slant to one side or the other, probably following the grain some, drill flexing some. Using a jig to support the hinge piece so it is square to the drill bit.

So solution have a 1/16" router bits used for inlay work. Very stiff but only 5/16" long. In the drill press it drills very straight. No flex. Then use the 1/16" drill bit to finish the last 1/16" to 3/32" remaining. The hole drilled by the router bit supports the drill bit for the last remaining part.

Took a while to think of this. Surprise myself sometimes.

=


----------



## pottz

> Pottz: Did the fix on the Deros make the fan unbalanced? Notice any vibration? Just curious not a critique.
> 
> - 987Ron


i was afraid it would but still very smooth.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Goog fer you pottz )



> I m shocked that more effort wasn t put into making them less fragile, then again, that decision may have been made by the sales department to maintain cash flow.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Probably a cash flow design. A friend's dad was an appliance repairman in the 80s. They told him how many parts he would need over eh next 5 years at a training session. They had looked at the sales records and those issues were designed flaws to promote sales.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ron, Topa I feel your pain. I really hate it when someone takes credit for my ideas, work etc. It happens. You both handled it well.
> 
> 206 holes of golf yesterday! I pushed the guys like a drill sergeant (no offense gunny) We raised over 60k! for the Childrens Hospital.
> 
> That s me in the red shirt. (it was cold here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Congrats!! 60K is impressive.

Those work stories reminded me of an electrician who wanted to be me )))))))))) He was asking an engineer about a job at the Lazy B. The engineer kept telling him she didn't know but I would take care of it when I got to the site and started the project. He had top dog status in his company doing the power wiring. I specialized in controls.

After the project was completed, he quit his job and went to work for a competitor doing controls. Lots of times we temporarily start the HVAC system to ventilate the job site before the controls are completed. He manually opened the damper motors to ventilate the project. When he completed the controls he turned the system on. The dampers are normally closed and have to be powered open in most cases. Turning on the system with the fans running closes the dampers and collapsed the ducts ;-)))) He gave up on being me and went back to work for his old company )))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Making some small hinges out of cherry.
> 
> Finally got a method to drill 1/16" hole in a 3/16 wide piece of cherry for the hinge pin. The 1/16 drill bits flex even when chucked as deep as possible. Hole needs to be just a touch over 3/8" deep. With the above no matter how slow or careful drilling, it still tends to slant to one side or the other, probably following the grain some, drill flexing some. Using a jig to support the hinge piece so it is square to the drill bit.
> 
> So solution have a 1/16" router bits used for inlay work. Very stiff but only 5/16" long. In the drill press it drills very straight. No flex. Then use the 1/16" drill bit to finish the last 1/16" to 3/32" remaining. The hole drilled by the router bit supports the drill bit for the last remaining part.
> 
> Took a while to think of this. *Surprise myself sometimes.*
> 
> - 987Ron


Praying for the hip to go well. How many days for recovery in the horspistol?

Congrats on solving it. I surprised myself a lot and always wonder why I was able to do things fairly easily. I am still wondering ))) Especially with the chity totally opposed to safety standards. Embedded foundations for concrete walls and seeing cars backing out of driveways and traffic seeing them seem so simple, eh?


----------



## 987Ron

> Praying for the hip to go well. How many days for recovery in the horspistol?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Usually one night in the hospital go home the next. 2 weeks for initial recovery, pretty much full use for most in 4-6 weeks. One year for total recovery. 6-8 weeks do almost all normal activity. Varies as to person and attitude. Dr. visit after 2 weeks and after 6 weeks none after that unless problems occur. Getting in and out of the P-car will be interesting as to time. Put the battery maintainer on it and let it hibernate for awhile.


----------



## pottz

> Praying for the hip to go well. How many days for recovery in the horspistol?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Usually one night in the hospital go home the next. 2 weeks for initial recovery, pretty much full use for most in 4-6 weeks. One year for total recovery. 6-8 weeks do almost all normal activity. Varies as to person and attitude. Dr. visit after 2 weeks and after 6 weeks none after that unless problems occur. Getting in and out of the P-car will be interesting as to time. Put the battery maintainer on it and let it hibernate for awhile.
> 
> - 987Ron


my brother who weighs about 400lbs had his done a few months ago.same schedule.it's gotten to be a pretty common procedure.he needs a knee done too,also pretty simple.of course if he would have lost a couple hundred pounds it wouldn't have been needed !


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> my brother who weighs about 400lbs had his done a few months ago.same schedule.it s gotten to be a pretty common procedure.he needs a knee done too,also pretty simple.of course if he would have lost a couple hundred pounds it wouldn t have been needed !
> 
> - pottz


its very hard when you love to eat LMAO :<)))))))


----------



## pottz

> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> my brother who weighs about 400lbs had his done a few months ago.same schedule.it s gotten to be a pretty common procedure.he needs a knee done too,also pretty simple.of course if he would have lost a couple hundred pounds it wouldn t have been needed !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> its very hard when you love to eat LMAO :<)))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


he does,i do too but ive kept mine right at 200….....sp far-lol. older ya get harder it gets.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Probably a cash flow design…
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Not blowing the manufacturers trumpet, but we'd all be bitching if the fins were made of cast and you'd need a can of spinach to lift the bloody thing. 
I wouldn't overly criticise the design for weight minimising parts for an item that is weight critical. Aluminium "may" be a tad more robust , but I've heard just as much bitching about it.


> ...and they only show 1 repair center in the usa.
> - pottz


Maybe *Mirka* breakdowns are over emphasised by clumsy oafs and because of that they don't need as many repair centres as those totuted *Makita* tools.

My concern would also be for the balance, which the *Mirka* is renowned for (steadiness)... as it already has "weights" to address potential balance issues.


----------



## pottz

> Probably a cash flow design…
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Not blowing the manufacturers trumpet, but we d all be bitching if the fins were made of cast and you d need a can of spinach to lift the bloody thing.
> I wouldn t overly criticise the design for weight minimising parts for an item that is weight critical. Aluminium "may" be a tad more robust , but I ve heard just as much bitching about it.
> 
> ...and they only show 1 repair center in the usa.
> - pottz
> 
> Maybe *Mirka* breakdowns are over emphasised by clumsy oafs and because of that they don t need as many repair centres as those totuted *Makita* tools.
> 
> My concern would also be for the balance, which the *Mirka* is renowned for (steadiness)... as it already has "weights" to address potential balance issues.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


well im glad it still lives,i was considering the festool because of cost but i was probably gonna stay with the mirka.duck when your right your right,the mirka is tha best.


----------



## corelz125

A Montana cowboy was overseeing his herd in a remote mountainous pasture when suddenly a brand-new BMW advanced out of a dust cloud toward him. The driver, a young man in a Brioni suit, Gucci shoes, Ray Ban sunglasses and YSL tie, leans out the window and asks the cowboy, "If I tell you exactly how many cows and calves you have in your herd, will you give me a calf?" The cowboy looks at the man, obviously a yuppie, then looks at his peacefully grazing herd and calmly answers, "Sure, Why not?"

The yuppie parks his car, whips out his Dell notebook computer, connects it to his Iphone cell phone, and surfs to a NASA page on the Internet, where he calls up a GPS satellite navigation system to get an exact fix on his location which he then feeds to another NASA satellite that scans the area in an ultra-high-resolution photo. The young man then opens the digital photo in Adobe Photoshop and exports it to an image processing facility in Hamburg, Germany. Within seconds, he receives an email on his Ipad that the image has been processed and the data stored. He then accesses a MS-SQL database through an ODBC connected Excel spreadsheet with email on his Blackberry and, after a few minutes, receives a response.

Finally, he prints out a full-color, 150-page report on his hi-tech, miniaturized HP LaserJet printer and finally turns to the cowboy and says, "You have exactly 1,586 cows and calves." "That's right. Well, I guess you can take one of my calves," says the cowboy. He watches the young man select one of the animals and looks on amused as the young man stuffs it into the trunk of his car. Then the cowboy says to the young man, "Hey, if I can tell you exactly what your business is, will you give me back my calf?"

The young man thinks about it for a second and then says, "Okay, why not?" "You're a Congressman in the U.S. government," says the cowboy. "Wow, that's correct," says the yuppie. "But how did you guess that?" "No guessing required," answered the cowboy. "You showed up here even though nobody called you, you want to get paid for an answer I already knew, to a question I never asked. You tried to show me how much smarter than me you are, and you don't know a thing about cows. This is a herd of sheep. Now give me back my dog."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> "No guessing required," answered the cowboy. "You showed up here even though nobody called you, you want to get paid for an answer I already knew, to a question I never asked. You tried to show me how much smarter than me you are, and you don't know a thing about cows. This is a herd of sheep. Now give me back my dog."
> 
> - corelz125


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> my brother who weighs about 400lbs had his done a few months ago.same schedule.it s gotten to be a pretty common procedure.he needs a knee done too,also pretty simple.of course if he would have lost a couple hundred pounds it wouldn t have been needed !
> 
> - pottz


I've never fit the body mass schedule but the runt that made it obviously could not clean and jerk 100# over head with one hand ;-)))))))))))0


----------



## pottz

> "No guessing required," answered the cowboy. "You showed up here even though nobody called you, you want to get paid for an answer I already knew, to a question I never asked. You tried to show me how much smarter than me you are, and you don't know a thing about cows. This is a herd of sheep. Now give me back my dog."
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


+1 you may have used this one a long time ago ?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> well im glad it still lives,i was considering the festool because of cost but i was probably gonna stay with the mirka.duck when your right your right,the mirka is tha best.
> - pottz


Hate to go against my *Fe$tool*, however, quality is my *prime motivator* and not price… even if the *Fe$tool* was more expensive than the *Mirka*, I'd still get the *Mirka*.


----------



## pottz

> well im glad it still lives,i was considering the festool because of cost but i was probably gonna stay with the mirka.duck when your right your right,the mirka is tha best.
> - pottz
> 
> Hate to go against my *Fe$tool*, however, quality is my *prime motivator* and not price… even if the *Fe$tool* was more expensive than the *Mirka*, I d still get the *Mirka*.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


i agree buddy.the only reviews i read that favored the festool were because people didn't like the paddle switch.once you get used to it it's much better than having to flip off a switch.


----------



## pottz




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

After spending time listening, web searches; my employer sent me this link

*Get free at-home COVID-⁠19 tests*

https://www.covidtests.gov/

Quite interesting that the government is working with USPS, worth checking out…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy night in the shop repping for several projects to get started / completed. Brushing up my interview skills in prep for tomorrow. Have 4 to go to. Already turned down 4 offers. They scream they want techs but the wages are what I once made, in 2001. Gotta get with the times, I have 30+ years and 100K in tools and equipment. You want dollar store, they go recruit from the day labor guys at the Borg. LOL


----------



## bandit571

Stuck a batch of "Tator-tots" in the Air fryer for a while..when they came out into the bowl I had waiting on them, I covered them up in shredded cheese, black pepper, and a bit of salt….wanted something warm for a snack..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Busy night in the shop repping for several projects to get started / completed. Brushing up my interview skills in prep for tomorrow. Have 4 to go to. Already turned down 4 offers. They scream they want techs but the wages are what I once made, in 2001. Gotta get with the times, I have 30+ years and 100K in tools and equipment. You want dollar store, they go recruit from the day labor guys at the Borg. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Prayers are with you in this readjustment in life… I wish the best for you and your family…


----------



## corelz125

Air fryer is a great thing to have


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Busy night in the shop repping for several projects to get started / completed. Brushing up my interview skills in prep for tomorrow. Have 4 to go to. Already turned down 4 offers. They scream they want techs but the wages are what I once made, in 2001. Gotta get with the times, I have 30+ years and 100K in tools and equipment. You want dollar store, they go recruit from the day labor guys at the Borg. LOL
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Do the employers have insurance for your tools and equipment?

About a few years before I retired I was thinking about getting a maintenance electrician job to reduce stresses on my hip and knees. One I found in a steel plant wanted someone who could do programable controllers, line voltage controls, three-phase and single-phase motors, wound rotor motors on cranes, variable frequency drives, and DC motors and controls. I was capable and had some experience in most of it. Programmable controllers were the weak point depending on the brand and most of the variable frequency drives were too proprietary to troubleshoot. Just change parts until it started working ;(( Most of the electricians I knew were not really capable of troubleshooting and repairing most of it. Many who may have been capable never got any experience because all of the manufacturing was moved overseas starting in the 90s. With very few, if any people capable, the starting pay was $12/hr )))))))))) I could cut the stress on my knees and hip by working 6 hours a couple of days a week and do better than that.

Another one I talked to did custom control systems for various businesses. They were doing one for general motors when I spoke to the shop foreman. The pay wasn't great, but reasonable. He told me I was exactly what they needed. He said he would talk to the owner about it. I doubted the owner would approve. I had been in my own business for over 20 years. He would be concerned about me taking his customers even though I had no interest in it. I have known several capable electricians who were the first to be laid off of big jobs. The foremen they were working for apparently knew they would be better replacements ))))))))) Anyways, a lot of dirt-cheap expectations for highly capable craftsmen.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Do the employers have insurance for your tools and equipment?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Generally, in the event of say a robbery, yes. Or int he case of an accident. I had a customer who had no brakes just drive up into an open bay, and through a toolbox then the wall. The company paid for the toolbox, even ordered it through Snap On and had delivered to the shop. Was secondary toolbox so didn't affect my work. Took couple weeks to get dealt with.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Do the employers have insurance for your tools and equipment?
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Generally, in the event of say a robbery, yes. Or int he case of an accident. I had a customer who had no brakes just drive up into an open bay, and through a toolbox then the wall. The company paid for the toolbox, even ordered it through Snap On and had delivered to the shop. Was secondary toolbox so didn t affect my work. Took couple weeks to get dealt with.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That is a bargain! I have not seen any auto shops being broken into to steal tools in the news, but if the organized retail criminals get an order there is no doubt they would.

One day I went to Ford dealer to get my F250 diesel truck. They sold me a lifetime oil change for $175 when I bought it in 1998 ;-)))))) They should have known better  I had 300 K on my work van  Anyway, they had it in the parking lot with a steering wheel club. They were having customers' vehicles stolen during the business day ;((((((


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all,

Cold here 50. Going to 76. I won't put the heat on.

dr appointment then to figure out the draw bore for the tenon's and hopefully glue up the top.

Gunny good luck with the interviews.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Made this for my sister, as she was about to have her first. (nephew) She is now giving it to my nephew as he is about to have his first. Billy is now 35 ish. The curves I cut w a jig saw, but mostly filed them to final shape. I did not have a band saw.

The lost a key somehow, so they asked me to make a replacement.










Funny I was just about to burn the 1/4 oak stock I have that will be perfect for this project. Got to find an oak dowel and I will be all set.


----------



## 987Ron

morning, coffee in a quiet house. Wife is off on an errand so nice time to sit, coffee, take it easy for a bit.
Some shop time later….turned the heater on in the shop to take the nip off. 37 will get to 65 later, nice and sunny. Be a nice day.

Nice looking crib Petey.


----------



## pottz

> After spending time listening, web searches; my employer sent me this link
> 
> *Get free at-home COVID-⁠19 tests*
> 
> https://www.covidtests.gov/
> 
> Quite interesting that the government is working with USPS, worth checking out…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


well who do you think they would use ?


----------



## pottz

> Air fryer is a great thing to have
> 
> - corelz125


weve been looking at them,maybe ?


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> Air fryer is a great thing to have
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> weve been looking at them,maybe ?
> 
> - pottz


buy one you will not regret it :<))))))))


----------



## 987Ron

Kitchens are like Woodworking shops, You keep all the old things, might need it sometime and then there is no room to store new stuff. Ask the wife about an air fryer, she said she had no place to put it. Present kitchen is 2 1/2 times larger than the past one 17 years ago. Same with the shop.


----------



## pottz

thats what swmbo said,where am i gonna put it,we got too much stuff now !


----------



## corelz125

Chuck the toaster oven replace it with the air fryer.


----------



## 987Ron

> Chuck the toaster oven replace it with the air fryer.
> 
> - corelz125


Won't work have to have the toaster oven for the English Muffins or Crumpets in the morning to go with the coffee.
Have to find something else to toss. Wife and Daughter's Tea pot? But I would be in a real deep spot if I did that.


----------



## pottz

> Chuck the toaster oven replace it with the air fryer.
> 
> - corelz125


we tossed the taoster oven years ago.


----------



## splintergroup

We have limited counter space, just a toaster oven, microwave, small toaster (that sucks) and two coffee makers (single cup, Wife likes her own grind).

I'd like to try one of those hair dryer ovens for sure, but I'm with Ron as to the muffin prep question.

Fortunately we have cabinet space for the two unused bread makers, blenders, and juicers/food "processors" 8^)


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Chuck the toaster oven replace it with the air fryer.
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> we tossed the taoster oven years ago.
> 
> - pottz


SWMBO is in a continuous tossing cycle )))))))


----------



## splintergroup

> we tossed the taoster oven years ago.
> 
> - pottz


Yeah, buying appliances from the traveling Zen-Buddhist crowd is always a risk of function over peace and harmony 8^)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Air fryer is a great thing to have
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> weve been looking at them,maybe ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> buy one you will not regret it :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I did and *did*... regret it… I love the taste of *fries in the morning*... chips take longer, gourmet sausages ("healthy" cheese infused) drip and clag up the inside base making cleaning the *henpecked*'s job… hell, I've had my deep fryer for years without needing to clean or change the oil… the air fryer needs sanitisation as soon as it's exposed to air.


----------



## pottz

> Air fryer is a great thing to have
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> weve been looking at them,maybe ?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> buy one you will not regret it :<))))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER
> 
> I did and *did*... regret it… I love the taste of *fries in the morning*... chips take longer, gourmet sausages ("healthy" cheese infused) drip and clag up the inside base making cleaning the *henpecked* s job… hell, I ve had my deep fryer for years without needing to clean or change the oil… the air fryer needs sanitisation as soon as it s exposed to air.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


sounds like a gourmet lifestyle duckie ;-) so what about spam,you air fry that ?


----------



## corelz125

It does a good job at taking the grease out of some food. Better cleaning the grease out of that than my arteries. I've made fried chicken in it, hash brown patties come out great in it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*W*icked *W*orld criminal update. The Seattle Shirt Shop at First and Pike in ********************tatle was not broken into in 30 years. It has been burglarized 7 times in the last 3 months. The owner says the ********************tatle is unrecognizable today. He says if this is not corrected in a year he will join the hundreds of other businesses that have left ********************tatle because of crime.

In Montlake just south of the U of W, 4 women were assaulted, had their legs knocked out from under them, and pushed into Lake Washington. One with a 2-year-old in her arms had the child taken as she was pushed into the lake. The child was thrown to the ground. As she tried to pick the child up she was pushed back into the lake. The perpetrator was apprehended by police and charged with several felonies. No doubt the prosecutor and court will have him back on the streets tomorrow. That would be consistent with a man trying to throw a woman off a freeway overpass as she walked to work in ********************tatle; nothing could be done, he is mentally ill according to the mayor. Speaking of overpasses, driving through ********************tatle on I-5 or I-90, there are rocks, concrete, and other things breaking windshields. Several hundred cases were reported last year.

At Tacoma Mall, a man saw a perpetrator walking through the parking looking in car windows at 1 PM in broad daylight. He broke at least 4 windows and took items. The man called the police 4 times in an hour and a half. Police arrived 10 minut4s after the final call. The perpetrator had left the area. The officer said if he had seen the perpetrator breaking the windows and stealing the items under current law he would not be allowed to arrest the perpetrator without the owner there to verify they owned the car and the stolen items.

Anyone thinking of coming to *Wicked World*, aka, Western Washington, you have been warned. Our Wicked Legislature is going to cut the penalty for drive-by shootings in the next 60 days. Obviously, they are not satisfied with the 40% increase in violence. Catalytic converter theft is up 4,000% in the last 2 years. People say if you go to a movie at the local mall expect to have your window broken and the Catalytic converter stolen. Strong armed robberies are common on local arterials. If you park a U-Haul in a motel parking lot, do not expect it to be there in the morning.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* It looks like Golf is about 1% of our land use in the US! Close to Florida too ))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

"In July 2020, NASA's Earth Observatory Team captured a satellite shot of all the active fires happening around the world at the time. Scientists have warned that active fires will continue to grow if climate change is not reversed.

As we can expect, areas with higher temperatures and dryer conditions are more likely to be highlighted by NASA's satellites. NASA captures this data every month and posts the results for historical analysis purposes."

Looks like we are getting off easy with our record-setting fires


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> sounds like a gourmet lifestyle duckie ;-) so what about spam,you air fry that ?
> - pottz


No go *pottzy*... made that bloody can too hot to hold!

Anyone game to do the new popular Role reversal with SWMBO in bed?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Migraines aren't that bad )))))))))))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Migraines aren t that bad )))))))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


That's what I tell SWMBO… if women can multi-task, why can she only handle a headache?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa,

When the temps get 40 and below here, it's time to go iguana hunting. They are an invasive species. When it is cold they can't move. Often will fall out of trees. There are 1000's in the Miami area. I have seen a few on my side of the state.

Played golf in Miami, on one hole the iguana's were everywhere. They can get 4 ft long, and can really run!

Lizard warning here are when it is cold.

Problems with the bread board ends of the table. Trying a fix. Hope it works.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, coffee and up. Mild temp day Grandfather Sun is rising and greeting us. Later in the day expect they will be rolling boulderrs around in the sky along with the rain. 47 now 65 later then it gets cold for the rest of the week and Sunday. Possible freezing rain. Ground to warm for it to be a problem, I hope.

Iguana's are a food source for some of the Caribbean. Never had the opportunity to try it.

Petey: Air Fryer and Iguana, new special for the 19th hole at the club.


> ?


?

Later


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron- Thx again for the bbq seasoning and sauce- great stuff I was finally able to try it yesterday +1*










*and for a cocktail sauce I use-*










*Breadboard end topic-*



> Problems with the bread board ends of the table. Trying a fix. Hope it works.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Not sure how you are making the breadboard end… If it is with a Festool Domino I found this video interesting…

Breadboard Ends With A Festool Domino





and one from the W Whisperer

Breadboard Ends: The Joint Most People Get Wrong







> Morning all, coffee and up. Mild temp day Grandfather Sun is rising and greeting us. Later in the day expect they will be rolling boulderrs around in the sky along with the rain. 47 now 65 later then it gets cold for the rest of the week and Sunday. Possible freezing rain. Ground to warm for it to be a problem, I hope.
> 
> Iguana s are a food source for some of the Caribbean. Never had the opportunity to try it.
> 
> Petey: Air Fryer and Iguana, new special for the 19th hole at the club.
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Later
> 
> - 987Ron
Click to expand...


----------



## corelz125

I have a friend from Guyana who ate iguana once. Said it taste like chicken


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya. Clear skies = Way too cold to stick me nose out the door. 15 degrees. Countdown is on for Spring to come back…soon. Mid-January Thaw, yesterday…got up into the mid 40s….enough that the snow is GONE…for a few days.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> "In July 2020, NASA s Earth Observatory Team captured a satellite shot of all the active fires happening around the world at the time. Scientists have warned that active fires will continue to grow if climate change is not reversed.
> 
> As we can expect, areas with higher temperatures and dryer conditions are more likely to be highlighted by NASA s satellites. NASA captures this data every month and posts the results for historical analysis purposes."
> 
> Looks like we are getting off easy with our record-setting fires
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Something needs to be done to warm things up, we just had 7" snow and apparently that hasn't happened down here in close to 30 years.

Sounds like Seattle needs a well funded vigilante who will permanently eliminate problems as they arise!


----------



## corelz125

Two Roofers, Bob and Dan, were putting a new roof on a barn when a bundle of shingles slid down the slope and knocked the ladder over.

Bob and Dan decided since it was early they would continue working because someone would surely come around by quitting time.

It was nearing 5 PM and they hadn't seen hide nor hair of anyone.

So, they walked around the roof a few times and finally decided there was only one way down.

On the West side of the barn was a big manure pile.

Bob says, "It's the only way down. I will go first." Bob jumped.

Dan heard the squishy landing and yelled, "Hey Bob! How deep did you go?"

Bob yells back, "I went to my ankles Dan, come on JUMP!" Dan jumps and goes clear up to his neck in manure.

He says to Bob, "I thought when you jumped you went up to your ankles?"

"I did, but I landed head first!"


----------



## Peteybadboy

Top is assembled. Never use pine dowels with a very hard wood! Draw bore did not work well. I think it will hold well. Over time I will know. I have a plan B in mind.

Started moving my hardwoods into a storage facility. (Planning on the move)


----------



## Peteybadboy

Bigblock,

My sis is in Greenville, so I know about the snow. The media will never tell us about a strange cold event. It does not go well with the narrative. Truth is hard to find.


----------



## bandit571

Beef Stew on Rice for Supper, tonight…washed down with a Guinness Draught Stout, long neck version..

Not much going on today around here.

Have to wait until my hardwood supplier returns back home from the Land Downunder….before I can go and buy another supply of Ash Lumber…then the woodshop can get busy, again..


----------



## 987Ron

Son brought over a stack of BBQ ribs, coleslaw and baked beans. Not bad on a cool evening. That will be the evening meal in a bit. No desert. Do have some leftover Banana cake. Probably pass for a late nice piece of chocolate with raisins and nuts. Weakness there.

Petey the top looks better and better.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

The wife cooked up a batch of chicken
.
.
.
.
.
.
tastes like iguana!


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> The wife cooked up a batch of chicken
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> tastes like iguana!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


*LMAO :<)))))*

Wish i was in Tiawana eating bar b queued Iguana


----------



## pottz

> Two Roofers, Bob and Dan, were putting a new roof on a barn when a bundle of shingles slid down the slope and knocked the ladder over.
> 
> Bob and Dan decided since it was early they would continue working because someone would surely come around by quitting time.
> 
> It was nearing 5 PM and they hadn't seen hide nor hair of anyone.
> 
> So, they walked around the roof a few times and finally decided there was only one way down.
> 
> On the West side of the barn was a big manure pile.
> 
> Bob says, "It's the only way down. I will go first." Bob jumped.
> 
> Dan heard the squishy landing and yelled, "Hey Bob! How deep did you go?"
> 
> Bob yells back, "I went to my ankles Dan, come on JUMP!" Dan jumps and goes clear up to his neck in manure.
> 
> He says to Bob, "I thought when you jumped you went up to your ankles?"
> 
> "I did, but I landed head first!"
> 
> - corelz125


LMAO !


----------



## pottz

> The wife cooked up a batch of chicken
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> tastes like iguana!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


could be gator,that tastes like chicken to they say.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> "In July 2020, NASA s Earth Observatory Team captured a satellite shot of all the active fires happening around the world at the time. Scientists have warned that active fires will continue to grow if climate change is not reversed.
> 
> As we can expect, areas with higher temperatures and dryer conditions are more likely to be highlighted by NASA s satellites. NASA captures this data every month and posts the results for historical analysis purposes."
> 
> Looks like we are getting off easy with our record-setting fires
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Something needs to be done to warm things up, we just had 7" snow and apparently that hasn t happened down here in close to 30 years.
> 
> Sounds like Seattle needs a well funded vigilante who will permanently eliminate problems as they arise!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


The news media is strictly political. Science will explain the colder blasts in the south. It is because of the failure of the Artic Wall that the Jet Stream used to bounce off of is gone due to the north and south poles warming twice as fast as the rest of the world. The Artic wall being gone allows the cold from Siberia to cross over here. Canada takes the brunt of it, hotter summers and colder winters.

The news media being totally political on voting laws too. Today I heard Medved on the radio talking about the Georgia voting law that prohibits food and water for people standing in line. It prohibits political campaigns from doing that. It has always been illegal for campaigning at polls.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Migraines aren t that bad )))))))))))
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> That s what I tell SWMBO… if women can multi-task, why can she only handle a headache?
> - LittleBlackDuck


Well *Duck* I may have a big advantage on pain tolerance. When I was a little kid I wondered what life would be like if my head didn't feel the way it did. I wanted to cut the front right corner off. Mom told me a few years ago she did not know I had terrible headaches when I was little. At the end of second grade the teacher moved me to the front of the class. It was a first and second grade class and she taught me both years. She decided I wasn't the dumbest kid in the class and advised mom to have my eyes checked before 3rd grade. I got glasses and by the time I was a teenager I made the association between migraines and my eye glass prescription needing an adjustment. I concluded the first 8 years in unbearable pain made me tolerant enough to tolerate the decade long migraine after my cataract surgery without becoming a drug addict or worse.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> The wife cooked up a batch of chicken
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> tastes like iguana!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> could be gator,that tastes like chicken to they say.
> 
> - pottz


Everything but turkey, salmon, and beef tastes like chicken )))))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Two Roofers, Bob and Dan, were putting a new roof on a barn when a bundle of shingles slid down the slope and knocked the ladder over.
> 
> Bob and Dan decided since it was early they would continue working because someone would surely come around by quitting time.
> 
> It was nearing 5 PM and they hadn't seen hide nor hair of anyone.
> 
> So, they walked around the roof a few times and finally decided there was only one way down.
> 
> On the West side of the barn was a big manure pile.
> 
> Bob says, "It's the only way down. I will go first." Bob jumped.
> 
> Dan heard the squishy landing and yelled, "Hey Bob! How deep did you go?"
> 
> Bob yells back, "I went to my ankles Dan, come on JUMP!" Dan jumps and goes clear up to his neck in manure.
> 
> He says to Bob, "I thought when you jumped you went up to your ankles?"
> 
> "I did, but I landed head first!"
> 
> - corelz125


I was that Bob, I have done that ))))))))))


----------



## GR8HUNTER

indeed :<))))))


----------



## pottz

> indeed :<))))))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


yeah that was cool.maybe todays kids have technology way beyond what we dreamed of but they lack what we had as far as quality of life and a much safer world.i sure would not want to be a kid starting out right now.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


dont worry nobody wants to eat an old tough dried up buzzard ;-)


----------



## 987Ron

Rattlesnake they say taste like Chicken. Iguanas, gators, snakes, all taste like Chicken then what is a chicken?
Conundrum?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> yeah that was cool.maybe todays kids have technology way beyond what we dreamed of *but they lack what we had as far as quality of life and a much safer world.i sure would not want to be a kid starting out right now.
> *
> - pottz


*IMO* and not "advice" Disagree, from experience the "kids" I see; they're like all people "adapt" or "perish"... 
From antiquities, history repeats itself… all types of paths people take. I am happy that at 73, I have lived to a good age according to the Bible.

*Psalm 90:10
King James Version
The days of our years are threescore years and ten; and if by reason of strength they be fourscore years, yet is their strength labour and sorrow; for it is soon cut off, and we fly away.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Peteybadboy

Thanks Ron. I had to figure out so many things w this project. Time to work on the base.

Golf tournament this weekend. Couples. Playing w my auto body friend. Salt of the earth good guy. Wife too. I am not focused. Hopefully a lot of fun.

Hope all is well w you guys.

More later.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> The wife cooked up a batch of chicken
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> tastes like iguana!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> yeah that was cool.maybe todays kids have technology way beyond what we dreamed of *but they lack what we had as far as quality of life and a much safer world.i sure would not want to be a kid starting out right now.
> *
> - pottz
> 
> *IMO* and not "advice" Disagree, from experience the "kids" I see; they re like all people "adapt" or "perish"...
> From antiquities, history repeats itself… all types of paths people take. I am happy that at 73, I have lived to a good age according to the Bible.
> 
> *Psalm 90:10
> King James Version
> The days of our years are threescore years and ten; and if by reason of strength they be fourscore years, yet is their strength labour and sorrow; for it is soon cut off, and we fly away.*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Why were lives cut shorter?

"And Methuselah lived after he begat Lamech seven hundred eighty and two years, and begat sons and daughters: 27And *all the days of Methuselah were nine hundred sixty and nine years:* and he died. 28And *Lamech lived an hundred eighty and two years, and begat a son*: 29And he called his name Noah, saying, This same shall comfort us concerning our work and toil of our hands, because of the ground which the LORD hath cursed. 30And *Lamech lived after he begat Noah five hundred ninety and five years*, and begat sons and daughters:"


----------



## bigblockyeti

How many more of these posts before Cricket stops by and shuts it down?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

It has been three weeks since the chity said they would evaluate the cause of the head-on collision on December 20th.



















The response said everything looks fine but there is some overgrown vegetation. The 12-foot tall hedge has been there for over 20 years. We were annexed 14 years ago and I was told about 6 years ago the chity will not clean up the county's mess. The response seemed to evade the 12-foot hedges. *Are any of the points I bring up below unreasonable?*

What about the height of vegetation along the road? When the perpetrator built his concrete wall in 2010 the first 20 feet were limited to 4 feet high. When he got ready to use his "fence" as an illegal retaining wall, he raised that first 20 feet to 6 feet high and piled approximately 5 feet of fill behind it along the driveway. The neighbor across the street that built a cedar fence a few years earlier bought 6-foot fencing. He had to cut it down to 4 feet when he found out the first 20 feet of the fence could not be higher than 4 feet tall. Do those 12-foot tall hedges approximately 7 or 8 feet from the fog line *meet current city standards?*

I believe there used to be a line of sight standard drawing in the city code documents. I have not been able to find it recently. Has it been deleted?

WSDOT Exhibit 1340-3 Driveway Sight Distance for a 35 mph roadshows the line of sight distance 18 feet in the driveway from the fog line is 250 feet along the fog line. The eye/object height is 3.5 feet. Does Auburn use the same standard?

Several years ago the perpetrator had blocked our line of sight getting out of the driveway with vehicles for several years while he was building the house adjacent to our property line. The perpetrator told my wife one morning to slow down if she could not see past his F150 Ford. It was parked on the fog line and usually slightly out in the lane of traffic when in front of our house. At a complete stop, you cannot see through an F150 Ford pickup. The perpetrator lived less than 100 feet away and has nearly 2 acres. We occasionally have speeders doing up to 55 mph. The perpetrator has always been totally opposed to safety standards. Building the house he had scaffolding as high as 40 feet without any guard rails. State law requires fall protection above 6 feet. No wonder he did not have a Labor and Industries account when people parked in front of our house to pick up his employees, eh?

One evening I was going to the driveway. As I got to the rear bumper of our car a cyclist on a road bike when past at about 35 miles per hour. The visibility between the perpetrator's vehicle and our car leaving the driveway was approximately 35 feet. A few seconds of different timing would have resulted in life-altering injuries or a fatality. My wife and I refused to be involved in those activities. Fortunately, the staff offered the perpetrator a No Parking Zone at the end of his driveway to solve that problem. Their backing out from behind that 6 to 12-foot tall vegetation is a serious risk for cyclists as well as drivers.

I realize the recent adoption of the International Codes has reduced safety standards of the Uniform Building Code adopted by the state in 1974. Business has tried to reduce the standards in our National Electric Code too but fortunately, there has never been a change that was not supported by the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers. We have been able to maintain electrical safety and cut the number of electrocutions in the US by 75% during my career.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> It has been three weeks since the chity said they would evaluate the cause of the head-on collision on December 20th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Cheeze *Topa*... actually nearly a month, however, you'd think that after even 3 weeks they would have moved those cars… If I was the property owner, I'd be claiming for the dead grass under those cars.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Duck* They are gone. I was surprised they put them on the lawn. I believe it may have been part of the investigation to assess the damages and the cause. Having seen the perpetrators back out causing vehicles to swerve into the oncoming lane before, I'm sure the SUV was southbound, the perp backed out into its lane, and the driver's spontaneous reaction swerved into the minicar's lane and destroyed the whole front end. There is no room on either side of the road to move them out of the lane of traffic.

If the chity made an error evaluating one of the code or safety violations that would be understandable. Maximizing risks to lives and property at every opportunity is beyond stupid, it is wicked. Wall Street introduced Myopic Financial Focus Policy in the 90s when they moved from being a service to business to focusing on the next quarterly report and abandoning any long-term viability. Bush, the Dumbest approved Wall Street corruption and put Martha Stewart in prison saying Wall Street was cleaned up. NY Atty Gen Elliot Spitzer had identified 15 of 17 of the nation's largest retail brokerages as criminal organizations. He did not prosecute saying people could use his evidence to recover their assets. Being an Atty he should have known better ;(( Merrill was #2 behind Citi's Solomon Smith Barney. A 98 yo Federal judge was brought out of retirement to dismiss all the class action suits against Merrill Lynch after the Dot Com Bust. Then, Obummer's Atty General conspired with Chase to cover up their corruption in the 2008 mortgage crisis. That pretty well sealed the deal-making Myopic Financial Focus an approved financial policy for American businesses. Our mayor claims to be a former Boeing financial leader. Boeing destroyed its century of being the world leader and the FAA's reputation in commercial aircraft by killing 346 people ignoring safety and firing the safety engineers to speed up production. That is the most basic principle of Myopic Financial Focus Policy; ignore safety taking the money for management bonuses and shareholder dividends. Bringing that policy to chity government is the most disgusting thing she could do killing people for a few dollars luring development in the liquefaction zone and our violations. In Uganda, they are more humane practicing witchcraft to enhance business. They only sacrifice one person, usually a child.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

There are 7 homes red-tagged in Bellevue where a house came off its foundation and sitting at a 45-degree angle. Our record-setting rain probably caused a mudslide and broke the water main. A 77 yo woman is staying in her red-tagged home without any power or utilities to prevent looting. Last night she was successful. A perpetrator kicked in the back door. She told him to get out or be shot. The news report was a little unclear about whether she fired a warning shot ;-))))

There was an apartment fire here that destroyed about 10 or 15 units. 5 red-tagged units were looted. The mayor was on the news saying she doesn't know how people do such horrible things. If she looked in that mirror that former Boeing financial leader could explain it. Their policies promoting greed are far more destructive than looting ;((((((


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all

Couples' invitational starts today. Format one best ball from the women one from the men on each hole over two rounds. We are getting 60 shots, and that puts us in the middle of the flight. That is a lot of shots! Tee is at 1pm. So, I will head to the shop shortly to continue the purging for the move.

Pottz I remember that pen. A favorite toy- Gyroscope, class trip to the Museum of Natural history in NYC.

Gunny good luck on the interview, hope you get a good place to work and a good wage.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, chilly this am and cloudy. 40 gets colder as the day goes along, down to 31 during tonight with rain,,,,will it ice??? probably not.

Seems I have spent more shop time making some small 1" x 3/4" wooden hinges than some large projects. Keeps me out of the bars and brothels. Off for an ear lowering and gab session as the barber.

Topa, the reason why all those "ancients" lived an apparent exceeding long life is they did not have every charity selling them calendars. They had to make their own and they were obviously not very good at it. Cheated on the side of longevity also, I think.

later, stay warm.


----------



## bandit571

Top of the morning to ya….and the remains to meself….

Pills taken….waiting on the second eyeball to wake up….

Lowes for a few more Craft Project Boards…..after the car thaws out 14 partly sunny degrees outside…we'll see


----------



## pottz

man it's a shame i left early last night and missed the church service. dont know why religion keeps coming into the conversations. maybe we should change the title of the thread to "gunnys house of worship" ?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> *Why were lives cut shorter? *
> 
> "And Methuselah lived after he begat Lamech seven hundred eighty and two years, and begat sons and daughters: 27And *all the days of Methuselah were nine hundred sixty and nine years:* and he died. 28And *Lamech lived an hundred eighty and two years, and begat a son*: 29And he called his name Noah, saying, This same shall comfort us concerning our work and toil of our hands, because of the ground which the LORD hath cursed. 30And *Lamech lived after he begat Noah five hundred ninety and five years*, and begat sons and daughters:"
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Top Max *I am not a theologian, but I found this article that may answer your question-

*Don Stewart :: Why Did the People Live So Long before the Flood?

"If we accept the ages in Genesis as literal, then we need to answer the question as to why these individuals lived so long. There are several possible reasons to consider as to why the ancients lived longer than modern humankind."_*

https://www.blueletterbible.org/faq/don_stewart/don_stewart_721.cfm


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Face Masks- what do you know about them?* I found this Stumpy Nubs video that he did explaining face masks- good stuff and I hope that you find it interesting.






Besides COVID we as woodworkers live with fine dust, the fine dust that Bill Pentz wrote about. Here is a link to his web page…

http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* Interesting article. Probably a combination of all the factors. When I was in Sunday School and science classes I concluded it was not either-or, probably different definitions; ie, creation in 7 days. The rainbow as a promise to never flood again was good news and the destruction by fire was obviously 13 billion years away when the sun became a nova. We had no idea about greenhouse gases ;(((((((

*Pottz* The mention of the Bible is not necessarily religious. It is the world's oldest historical document and the basic principles of human rights for our Constitution. I just wish the left-wing whackos here in Wicked World believed in Thou shalt not kill, lie, and steal.

*Yeti* I'm not sure a silencer is a good idea. The line of lowlifes waiting to loot in Wicked World may be longer than her supply of ammo ;(((( The sound may be an advantage to spook a few of them away ;(((( When the big earthquake happens and we are advised to prepare to be without any services for at least 2 weeks and looting being a common practice now, I expect most people will run out of ammo before Wicked World reduces looting to current levels ;((((((((

I wish I had good news but the legislature is in session so things will be worse by summer when what ever they do takes effect July 1 ;((((((((((((


----------



## pottz

imo it's best just keep the religion and bible verses off the thread,always leads to conflicts.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> *Yeti* I m not sure a silencer is a good idea. The line of lowlifes waiting to loot in Wicked World may be longer than her supply of ammo ;(((( The sound may be an advantage to spook a few of them away ;(((( When the big earthquake happens and we are advised to prepare to be without any services for at least 2 weeks and looting being a common practice now, I expect most people will run out of ammo before Wicked World reduces looting to current levels ;((((((((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


In the Cleveland Metroparks years ago, they used to hire sharp shooters specifically for culling the deer population and they were required to use rifles (for maximum accuracy) which are typically prohibited for deer season. Some did use silencers as the report didn't scare as many others away from the herd and allowed elimination of more problems. If she's in danger of running low on ammo, I'll gladly contribute to a go fund me page for the cause.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> imo it s best just keep the religion and bible verses off the thread,always leads to conflicts.
> 
> - pottz


OK, WE don't need more conflicts


----------



## corelz125

A young couple got married and left on their honeymoon.
When they got back, the bride immediately called her mother.
Her mother asked, "How was the honeymoon?"
"Oh, Mum," she replied, "the honeymoon was wonderful! So romantic…"
Suddenly she burst out crying.
"But, Mum, as soon as we returned Sam started using the most horrible language…things I'd never heard before! I mean, all these awful 4-letter words! You've got to come get me and take me home…. Please Mum!"
"Sarah," her mother said, "calm down! Tell me, what could be so awful? What 4-letter words?"
"Please don't make me tell you, Mum," wept the daughter, "I'm so embarrassed, they're just too awful! Come get me, please!"
"Darling, you must tell me what has you so upset. Tell your mother these horrible 4-letter words!"
Still sobbing, the bride said, "Oh, Mum, they were words like dust, wash, iron, cook!"


----------



## corelz125

An atheist dies and goes to hell…

…and notices he's in a lush park with butterflies, his physical body has transformed back into its prime, and he's then greeted by Satan who says "sup homie? Welcome to hell. Let me show you around, you're gonna love it here mate."

Satan points to a nice house and says "what do you think of this house?"

The atheist replies "It's beautiful, I could never afford anything like that in my life."

Satan gave him a key ring and said "well it's yours now. Free utilites, Netflix, Hulu, and there's a PS5, Nintendo Switch, all your favorite John Hughes films, you name it! It's all yours now, I like my residents to be cozy."

The atheist thanked Satan. Satan replied "your welcome. But before you get settled, I got more to show you. Follow me!"

They walk further along the park. The sun is shining bright and there's a nice fragrance in the air.

Then Satan points to a parking garage and says "click the button on your key ring."

The atheist clicks it and notices a particular car flashing its lights.

He says, "is that a silver Tesla?"

Satan replied "I heard its your dream car, right? I just think that everyone deserves a reliable way of transportation. I don't want anyone panting to get around in hell. That Tesla is all yours."

The atheist thanked him. He and Satan continue walking through the park and things still seem amicable.

There are critters playing and flowers blooming.

Then a beautiful woman rushed up to the two and says "what's up Satan…heyyyy, aren't you a handsome looking fellow".

Satan said, "everyone deserves the partner of their dreams so…"

The woman gives the atheist her number and says "here's my number, call me when the tour's over and we'll have fun."

The atheist is excited but continues walking with Satan. Then atheist suddenly sees a fence.

He gets a whiff of sulfur coming from the other side of the fence and hears some screaming.

He looks through a hole in the fence and notices people getting tortured and impaled and pools of magma.

The atheist is horrified and said "what is going on in there?"

Satan said "oh, those are the Christians. I won't pretend to understand why, but they seem to prefer it that way"


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Yeti* I m not sure a silencer is a good idea. The line of lowlifes waiting to loot in Wicked World may be longer than her supply of ammo ;(((( The sound may be an advantage to spook a few of them away ;(((( When the big earthquake happens and we are advised to prepare to be without any services for at least 2 weeks and looting being a common practice now, I expect most people will run out of ammo before Wicked World reduces looting to current levels ;((((((((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> In the Cleveland Metroparks years ago, they used to hire sharp shooters specifically for culling the deer population and they were required to use rifles (for maximum accuracy) which are typically prohibited for deer season. Some did use silencers as the report didn t scare as many others away from the herd and allowed elimination of more problems. If she s in danger of running low on ammo, I ll gladly contribute to a go fund me page for the cause.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I don't know what her situation is, but it is not practical to store enough ammo in a 2500 sq foot house to defend it against our growing low-life population. I'm not sure Fort Lewis even has enough ammo ;(((((((

Interesting they hired sharpshooters in a city park. The reason deer season doesn't allow rifles in populated areas is the 3.5-mile range of stray bullets. Buckshot won't go more than about 75 yards with enough energy to be dangerous.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I just wish the left-wing whackos here in Wicked World believed in Thou shalt not kill, lie, and steal.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> They are not exclusive to Wicked World, it s now a national problem.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Too many moving off the coasts taking their attitudes with them ;((((((


----------



## pottz

> imo it s best just keep the religion and bible verses off the thread,always leads to conflicts.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OK, WE don t need more conflicts
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


AMEN bob !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> imo it s best just keep the religion and bible verses off the thread,always leads to conflicts.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OK, WE don t need more conflicts
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> AMEN bob !
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> "Darling, you must tell me what has you so upset. Tell your mother these horrible 4-letter words!"
> Still sobbing, the bride said, "Oh, Mum, they were words like dust, wash, iron, cook!"
> 
> - corelz125


My BIL always said how lucky I was to get SWMBO instead of her sister. I don't think she ever did any 4 letter work. Our kids were visiting her and their cousins for a week. They called SWMBO the second day and wanted to come home for breakfast, lunch, and dinners )))))) They weren't happy with a few slicers of bread and a jar of jam for breakfast!


----------



## pottz

yeah it's sad how many woman wont do housework or cook anymore.as for the housework swmbo does most of that since she doesn't work a full time job.cooking i do about 20%.my neighbor works a full day then has to come home and clean the house and do all the cooking while his lazy ass wife and daughter that lives with them with her three kids sit on the patio and smoke cigs and weed all day because supposedly they have back problems.weve seen her lift cases of water out of the car many times,totally BS.hey he allows it,i dont feel sorry for him !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Just out of the finishing room - going to LJ projects-


----------



## Peteybadboy

Welp I am shot.

We are DFL, but tomorrow is another round. My mind is on my shop and what I need to do. Still having fun.

Please post some project updates.

Spoke to Moke, he is good.

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> imo it s best just keep the religion and bible verses off the thread,always leads to conflicts.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OK, WE don t need more conflicts
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *AMEN* bob !
> 
> - pottz


----------



## pottz

> imo it s best just keep the religion and bible verses off the thread,always leads to conflicts.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> OK, WE don t need more conflicts
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *AMEN* bob !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


oh no,the duck is awake and ready to party.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - LittleBlackDuck


*Love the pic- could it be because of the song-

Dr. Demonto - In Heaven There is no Beer*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker












TIME FOR SOME HUNTING !!!!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Uncle Wah has covid. For the new guys he is 98. Ww2 combat vet. He is has been vaccinated.


----------



## pottz

> Uncle Wah has covid. For the new guys he is 98. Ww2 combat vet. He is has been vaccinated.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


oh man petey,i hope he gets through it.a man thats lived through what he has should never go out with a virus ! dw now you can bring on the prayers ! may God bless that beautiful man.peace jocks. yes im breaking my rule,but it's justified in this case boys.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Uncle Wah has covid. For the new guys he is 98. Ww2 combat vet. He is has been vaccinated.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


He should be OK.

SWMBO was tested yesterday. If positive she got it from me and I never had any symptoms  First time b4 vaccs I only had 2 days quarantine left by the time I found out I ad it ;-) SWMBO did not get it  Strange stuff!


----------



## pottz

on the cali patio reflecting on the news petey just dropped on us.wondering who is safe and who will die from this.i have a very strong immune system so like bob said,i may have had it and never known.santa ana winds are starting to blow lightly now.makes a man reflect on life and what really means what ? just sipping some cabernet,trying to chill out.sometimes thats not easy in this world we live in.find your peace boys ! i raise my glass to uncle wah-cheers soldier !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Uncle Wah has covid. For the new guys he is 98. Ww2 combat vet. He is has been vaccinated.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> oh man petey,i hope he gets through it.a man thats lived through what he has should never go out with a virus ! *dw now you can bring on the prayers *! may God bless that beautiful man.peace jocks. yes im breaking my rule,but it s justified in this case boys.
> 
> - pottz


*I can send a pocket angel to uncle Wah- PM me the mailing address… *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Uncle Wah has covid. For the new guys he is 98. Ww2 combat vet. He is has been vaccinated.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> He should be OK.
> 
> SWMBO was tested yesterday. If positive she got it from me and I never had any symptoms  First time b4 vaccs I only had 2 days quarantine left by the time I found out I ad it ;-) SWMBO did not get it  Strange stuff!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Are you old enough to remember Polio as a child… I pray every day for safety, not just because I work in a classroom but maybe from the grocery store visits…


----------



## pottz

> Uncle Wah has covid. For the new guys he is 98. Ww2 combat vet. He is has been vaccinated.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> oh man petey,i hope he gets through it.a man thats lived through what he has should never go out with a virus ! *dw now you can bring on the prayers *! may God bless that beautiful man.peace jocks. yes im breaking my rule,but it s justified in this case boys.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *I can send a pocket angel to uncle Wah- PM me the mailing address… *
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


thank you dw,your a good man !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

duck your out there lookin come on and join me ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Uncle Wah has covid. For the new guys he is 98. Ww2 combat vet. He is has been vaccinated.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> He should be OK.
> 
> SWMBO was tested yesterday. If positive she got it from me and I never had any symptoms  First time b4 vaccs I only had 2 days quarantine left by the time I found out I ad it ;-) SWMBO did not get it  Strange stuff!
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Are you old enough to remember Polio as a child… I pray every day for safety, not just because I work in a classroom but maybe from the grocery store visits…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Yeah! I was a happy camper when we were vaccinated. Mom was an RN. She said the worst thing she ever saw was all the young women in iron lungs ;( Back then there were so many other annual plagues and smallpox that have been greatly reduced by vaccines, there wasn't much resistance to shots. Penicillin that saved a lot of lives had just been discovered a few years before so there were more demands than objections  And the people who were developing and selling them had a moral compass and a sense of integrity. Today, Big Pharma created and profits from the opioid crisis ;(((((((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*yeti* I saw a more detailed report tonight. The 77 yo woman doesn't need ammo. She *SAID* BANG, BANG, BANG and had a *pellet gun* ;-0 Lucky the LowLife was a coward.


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's probably safer anyway, lots of paperwork when performing exterminations.

Looked at a garage that was being designed on another thread that looked pretty interesting and notice I made it on another person's block list, so many going so soft :^(


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... so many going so soft :^(
> - bigblockyeti


You sound like my missus… she keeps saying I'm going soft in my old age.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Man tries to stop catalytic converter theft. As I understand state law this guy stopping the perpetrators would be charged with assault if anything had happened. Prosecutors and courts here favor criminals and their careers. https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/video-man-tries-stop-catalytic-converter-theft/39f52389-2ffa-48ad-bfa0-a61cfcfc95ed/

These perpetrators point a firearm at the front door of the home while they steal a catalytic converter.
https://www.kiro7.com/news/local/video-man-tries-stop-catalytic-converter-theft/39f52389-2ffa-48ad-bfa0-a61cfcfc95ed/

Another report said the parking garage and overnight parking at SeaTac airport are being hit hard. The legislature is passing a law to form a task force to figure it out. Too bad by the time those idiots do anything there will not be any catalytic converters left ;(((( Most are sold online for about $1,000. It is a misdemeanor but prosecutors do not prosecute misdemeanors. *We R SCREWED!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> ... so many going so soft :^(
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> You sound like my missus… she keeps saying I m going soft in my old age.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> i think she s right ducks,youve barely torn anyone a new a#$#ole in the last few days.you feelin down ?
> 
> - pottz


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

We could use Duck to tear Biden a new one! Illegal border crossing arrests are up 8,000% since he took office and He allows this: "Responding to Republican Texas Rep. Lance Gooden's Dec. 15 inquiry about illegal migrants flying across the country, TSA Administrator David Pekoske explained that certain Department of Homeland Security (DHS) documents may be considered acceptable forms of alternate identification for non-citizens, including a 'Warrant for Arrest of Alien' and a 'Warrant of Removal/Deportation.'


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> man it s a shame i left early last night and missed the church service. dont know why religion keeps coming into the conversations. maybe we should change the title of the thread to "gunnys house of worship" ?
> 
> - pottz


umm, negative we don't want to deal with the tax-exempt status stuff and such. LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

OK Boys, I'm giving pretty good odds on this bet. I'm betting a dollar to a dog turd and holding the stakes in my mouth if I am wrong. I'm sending the chity a picture of a car behind a 42-inch fence that demonstrates the driver can see oncoming traffic. The fence was built about 10 years ago when the city standards were the first 20 feet from the road could not have fences or vegetation higher than 42 inches. I'm betting the chity will ignore that standard and promote more collisions, injuries, and possible fatalities, especially for cyclists. Does anyone want to bet a dog turd that I am wrong?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... so many going so soft :^(
> - bigblockyeti
> 
> You sound like my missus… she keeps saying I m going soft in my old age.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> i think she s right ducks,youve barely torn anyone a new a#$#ole in the last few days.you feelin down ?
> 
> - pottz


In all fairness, it's not my butt she is referring too… maybe I should dip my vitamin pills in blue ink.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

News at 11 reported the Left Wing Wackos in Portland, Oregon have seen the light )))))))) They featured a chity councilman telling small businesses to hold on for another year. Obviously, the idiot is not capable of running a business. It is a lot different than taxing people with unlimited capacity. In business when the bank account is empty, the game is over. A business owner presented the other side, he is gone! The problem is businesses, residents, and tourism are abandoning Portland due to vandalism, violence, burglaries, robberies, tents blocking sidewalks, feces, needles, the list goes on and on ;(((((( How far behind is ********************tatle?


----------



## 987Ron

Have some of my Dad's tools he used making violins (Fiddles if C&W) and wanted a Systainer for them. Finally found a couple I could afford and fit the tools. Not Festool as they do not have ones this size that I could find. Did find the Tanos Systainer and Tanos is owned by Festool and makes both Tanos and Festool systainers. $8 each from the Toolnut.










!









They are not very big as the tools are small. That is a quarter in the foreground.

These are all most small enough for the tools. Systainer measures 4" x 2 1/4" x 1 1/4" Top and front handle as well as the latch all work the same as the larger ones, even locks together.

Actually slightly small systainers would fit these good German made Luthiers Planes better.



















Though you might enjoy seeing some real tools in real systainers. Not heavy at all.


----------



## 987Ron

Have to find some of that pluck foam to fit these Systainers to further protect the tools. Festool does not list it. Wonder why? Oh well, just a thought.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
All humor and for fun.


----------



## corelz125

Nice looking Luthier planes


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Nice looking Luthier planes
> 
> - corelz125


I made a banjo back in the days and I had to turn it into a clock- I hear that it hangs in a cabin in KY that I built with a couple of buddies…


----------



## 987Ron

Heard of a woman on another golf course, not the one behind my house, that had a problem with an overgrown area that she liked for the butterflies and such. No fence. Put up a sign "Danger, Snake Infestation' No more problems, but she did not get any $20 dollar bills.

PS on the Systainers, they are just the right size to hold business cards.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Ron* How about mini-Bandit boxes for the planes? More traditional for hand tools, eh?

*corelz125* Good idea ))))))

The neighbor west of dad's farm was a Canadian thistle grower. When the seed season came prevailing winds created a snowstorm of thistle seed blowing into our farm. Dad kept weeds under control, but most ignored them. That neighbor grew seed corn. When the crop rotations put corn in the field across the road, dad planted garden corn at the same time they did to coordinate the pollen ;-)) The corn man told the neighbor our corn had to be topped or their field would be rejected because of the pollen pollution ;-)) They came to dad to get the corn topped, He refused. They finally agreed to treat their Canadian thistles. Dad allowed our corn to be topped. They did treat the thistle. I'm am sure they knew the next time the corn was across the road our corn would be coordinated and not topped if they did not do it ;-))


----------



## 987Ron

> *Ron* How about mini-Bandit boxes for the planes? More traditional for hand tools, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


To lazy.


----------



## pottz

damn guys were approaching another big one, 18k. where the hell is leeroy-LOL ! total of all three "versions" lets call em, is almost 30k ! damn we talk too much-lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Ron* How about mini-Bandit boxes for the planes? More traditional for hand tools, eh?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> To lazy.
> 
> - 987Ron


LOL



> damn guys were approaching another big one, 18k. where the hell is leeroy-LOL ! total of all three "versions" lets call em, is almost 30k ! damn we talk too much-lol.
> 
> - pottz


WOW!! I would think if guys took my bet with the good odds of a dollar to a dog turd that should be enough takers to put us over 18K )))))))))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> WOW!! I would think if guys took my bet with the good odds of a dollar to a dog turd that should be enough takers to put us over 18K )))))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Damn, I'd love a dollar for *every dog turd* that dog walkers leave deposited on my footpath and even up my driveway.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> damn guys were approaching another big one, 18k. *where the hell is leeroy*-LOL ! total of all three "versions" lets call em, is almost 30k ! damn we talk too much-lol.
> 
> - pottz


I'm going soft…..Maybe I'll snag 20K if you'all aren't careful… ;^)

Got UFC on the puter and GreenBay on the wide screen…


----------



## pottz

> damn guys were approaching another big one, 18k. *where the hell is leeroy*-LOL ! total of all three "versions" lets call em, is almost 30k ! damn we talk too much-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I m going soft…..Maybe I ll snag 20K if you all aren t careful… ;^)
> 
> Got UFC on the puter and GreenBay on the wide screen…
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


well that blows my saturday night for fun…....thanks leeroy !!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> WOW!! I would think if guys took my bet with the good odds of a dollar to a dog turd that should be enough takers to put us over 18K )))))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Damn, I d love a dollar for *every dog turd* that dog walkers leave deposited on my footpath and even up my driveway.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I'm not buying in volume ) Those are just the odds I'm giving to anyone who bets the chity will take safety seriously enough to prevent injuries and save lives. I would love to see this chity become a city ))))

Colunt down begins *Pottz* ......*10*...........................................................


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

.....................*9*..................................... )))))))))))


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz- *the clock is ticking on this Saturday evening…. and we aren't even close to the 18,000. You called for LeeRoy and that didn't bring up postings. *Should you like I could post "religious" and I bet that we will make 18,000 before having to go to the perch.
*
IMO you should have called on Top Max before LeeRoy, for he has the better batting average for getting the posts going.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Shout out to DW. Got a package today with some of his prized pocket angels and couple other works of art he has been making.


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz- *the clock is ticking on this Saturday evening…. and we aren t even close to the 18,000. You called for LeeRoy and that didn t bring up postings. *Should you like I could post "religious" and I bet that we will make 18,000 before having to go to the perch.
> *
> IMO you should have called on Top Max before LeeRoy, for he has the better batting average for getting the posts going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


leeroy and i are good,leave it alone ! and no religion,ok !


----------



## pottz

> Shout out to DW. Got a package today with some of his prized pocket angels and couple other works of art he has been making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


well im jealous ;-))


----------



## Yonda

> Ron here s one for you
> 
> A cop sees an old woman carrying two large sacks.
> 
> One of the sacks has a hole and is leaking 20 dollar bills.
> 
> The cop asks the woman, "Where did an old lady like you get all of that money?"
> 
> She replies, "Well, there's a golf course behind my house and when golfers need to go to the bathroom, they stick their manhood through a hole in my fence and pee into my yard. It became a problem because it kills the flowers."
> 
> The cop asks, "So what did you do about it?"
> 
> The old lady says, "I get my hedge clippers and I wait behind the fence. When a golfer sticks his mickey through the fence, I grab ahold of it and shout GIVE ME $20 OR IT COMES CLEAN OFF!"
> 
> "That seems fair enough," the cop says, "so what's in the other sack?"
> 
> The old lady replies with, "Not everyone pays…"
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> OUCHHHHHH !!! ;-)
> 
> - pottz


OUCH!!!!!


----------



## corelz125

Yolanda you finally gave in to Pottz and came in. Welcome to the group


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Gunny *I am glad that you liked them. I just finished the pocket angel for, Petey's uncle Wah. I gave it an extra coat of Varathane.


----------



## Yonda

> Yolanda you finally gave in to Pottz and came in. Welcome to the group
> 
> - corelz125


Thank you, trying to figure out things.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Yolanda you finally gave in to Pottz and came in. Welcome to the group
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Thank you, *trying to figure out things*.
> 
> - Yonda


I'm an outcast, only here to stir up trouble.
(DW doesn't much care for me but puts up with me anyway.)


----------



## bigblockyeti

That's solid of you DW. Hopefully it will offer uncle Wah some solace as he's recuperating from the vid. At that age I'm sure he's got too much more to offer the world to leave just yet.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*LeeRoy- DW, and others care for you!!!* Your comment on my Viet post to me I found very professional and forthright. The only thing that would have been noble of you would have been to comment on my reflection on why I posted it.

As for an outcast- NO. Here at the Garage, you are up there close to Me (but I need a handicap), DS, and since you don't do traditional handtool woodworking like, Bandit; you are a highly respected woodworker- IMO.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> That s solid of you DW. Hopefully it will offer uncle Wah some solace as he s recuperating from the vid. At that age I m sure he s got too much more to offer the world to leave just yet.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


+1

Petey- please send a message to put in the package either PM or share with the group. People care about him and the pocket angel is from the Garage…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Yonda, Welcome to Lumber Jocks and The Garage


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Yolanda you finally gave in to Pottz and came in. Welcome to the group
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Thank you, trying to figure out things.
> 
> - Yonda


Welcome, feel free to jump right in.


----------



## pottz

> *LeeRoy- DW, and others care for you!!!* Your comment on my Viet post to me I found very professional and forthright. The only thing that would have been noble of you would have been to comment on my reflection on why I posted it.
> 
> As for an outcast- NO. Here at the Garage, you are up there close to Me (but I need a handicap), DS, and since you don t do traditional handtool woodworking like, Bandit; you are a highly respected woodworker- IMO.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


wow dw,right up there close to you!!!!! he's right, you really dont like him do you-lmao!!!


----------



## pottz

> Yolanda you finally gave in to Pottz and came in. Welcome to the group
> 
> - corelz125
> 
> Thank you, trying to figure out things.
> 
> - Yonda


let me know when you do ive been trying for 2 years-lol. were all crazy but we try to have fun.warning we are all musfits here and heavily watched by security,ie,the cricket ! just to let you know this is the third version of this thread,we keep getting shut down-lol. maybe we have too much fun-lmao!

ps-just a heads up,your gonna eventually meet the duck,aka-the little black duck.dont be scared he's mostly harmless, and the craziest of all of us-lmao!


----------



## bandit571

Just starting on my 12th year on this site….been a lot of water pass under this bridge…(10 JAN 2011)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Just starting on my 12th year on this site….been a lot of water pass under this bridge…(10 JAN 2011)
> 
> - bandit571


Hell *bandit*, I've been guzzling vino for 55 years… a lot of water has passed, but not under that bridge.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Shout out to DW. Got a package today with some of his prized pocket angels and couple other works of art he has been making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> well im jealous ;-))
> 
> - pottz


Don't panic *pottzy*, I can send you some of my girlie jigsaws. Might not be pocket angels, but you'll be playing pocket billiards.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck




----------



## Peteybadboy

Duck good ones!

Ron cool planes. I have a bunch of Kaisan foam I am planning to chuck out. Might be good for your planes in those boxes? Want it let me know, I'll send. Don't know what Kaisan foam is go to fastcap.com. I have 3 full sheets 1 1/2" thick. I think a sheet is 2' by 4'

Plan for the day is to move material to a storage unit, then locate the threads for the base under the top. Then I can size the stretcher.

Welcome Yolanda


----------



## bigblockyeti

Yeah, who would have ever thought a professional athlete would be threatened with banning and deportation for not using drugs?


----------



## corelz125

Any tension there between the Serb and the Hungarian ?


----------



## 987Ron

> Ron cool planes. I have a bunch of Kaisan foam I am planning to chuck out. Might be good for your planes in those boxes? Want it let me know, I ll send. Don t know what Kaisan foam is go to fastcap.com. I have 3 full sheets 1 1/2" thick. I think a sheet is 2 by 4
> 
> - Peteybadboy


No need to send the foam. The post was mainly to show the tiny systainers. Had never seen a mini one, credit card sizes. The planes have a home with a few of Dad's other things. Thanks for the thought.
Good luck with the move. Beware something will get lost. Many things will be misplaced for months.

Yolanda: Welcome, like your work.

Morning all. Cold this am, 27 but Grandfather Sun is greeting us through a clear sky. 50s later. Birds are really devoring the seeds in the feeder. Frost on the lawn this am. Ready for Spring.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

> * I have a bunch of Kaisan foam I am planning to chuck out. Might be good for your planes in those boxes? Want it let me know, I ll send. *
> 
> - Peteybadboy


if he dont want it i would use it :<))))


----------



## bandit571

27 snowy degrees outside….good day to hide out in the shop…
"They" are calling for up to 4" of the white crap, today…..just wish that was a wrong number they be calling…..

All that work to get a No. 1 Seed….only to be "kicked" out in the first game…..hmmm?

Waiting on Lunch to settle through, might as well head to the shop in a bit…...

"Tain't fit for man nor beasty…" 
About 7 more weeks til Spring returns….

Traffic stop the other day, Sheriff Deputies caught a car load….of Catalytic Convertors AND the 3 man crew that stole them…..and, around here, they do go to jail…and usually stay there. Leader of the crew was wanted in 3 counties, BTW…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *wow dw,right up there close to you!!!!! he s right, you really dont like him do you-lmao!!!*
> 
> - pottz


It was meant to be an aside… Your response and his put a smile on my face… LeeRoy is a highly accomplished woodworker and is in a category of his own… But in the Garage, we all have something special to offer, and being people some don't always like what is being offered.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> *LeeRoy*
> 
> As for an outcast- NO. Here at the Garage, you are* up there close to Me* (but I need a handicap), DS, and since you don t do traditional handtool woodworking like, Bandit; you are a highly respected woodworker- IMO.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Well…..... We all have to have goals. 
No offense *DW*, but I hope someday to make it all the way up to Gunny's side.
Now that would be an accomplishment!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Well, we all have to have goals.
> No offense, but I hope someday to make it all the way up to Gunny s side.
> Now that would be an accomplishment!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Yeah, okay…... I'd like to know what you have forgotten how to do.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Well, we all have to have goals.
> No offense, but I hope someday to make it all the way up to Gunny s side.
> Now that would be an accomplishment!
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Yeah, okay…... I d like to know what you have forgotten how to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


LOL, I'm speaking socially. I'm not so good at communicating,
but, if you came to my door asking for help, I would give twice of what is asked for….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Package to Petey's uncle Wah; Angel and plain card without writing bedded in yellow wood shavings*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck




----------



## Peteybadboy

Moved a lot of lumber today. Pile is about 3 feet tall, 4 by 12, all kinds of really great material I forgot I had!

Now looking to get the monster rax off the ceiling. Man can they hold a lot of weight!

No work on the table today. Got to clean up the mess before I can start work on it.

DW I will call Uncle Wah in a few days about the angle. Thank you.

Did LeeRoy snag 18000? Good for him.

We had another day of winter, low 50's and raw all day, mid 60's now.

GR8, I will check shipping. If it's not an arm and a leg, I will send it.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

From the Duck's post… I add this…

*There are two kinds of people in this world: those who see a problem and try to find a solution, and those who have a solution and try to make the problem fit it. Those of the second type are idiots. You may be one. No offense is intended here. It probably isn't your fault, having more to do with upbringing and genetics and so on. Still, it's important that you know the truth.*


----------



## corelz125

I don't know that sounded offensive to me. Said his genetics were brought up wrong and are defective.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> GR8, I will check shipping.* If it s not an arm and a leg, I will send it.*
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*at most $20* using the USPS 2 day delivery boxes (which they will deliver to your house) then pay and print a shipping label attach it to the package.

The joy of giving…


----------



## pottz

> I don t know that sounded offensive to me. Said his genetics were brought up wrong and are defective.
> 
> - corelz125


if it was directed at me id call it offensive.maybe a look in the mirror will show you to be more careful in what you say ?


----------



## bandit571

Been a while since I had to do tails first for dovetails….the goal for today was to get the 2 ends of a box to match the plan 









Well, step one is done….









Need to start on the pin board next…









Been a long day..









Plan is from Paul Sellers..









Download for free from his site…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 27 snowy degrees outside….good day to hide out in the shop…
> "They" are calling for up to 4" of the white crap, today….*.just wish that was a wrong number they be calling…..*
> 
> All that work to get a No. 1 Seed….only to be "kicked" out in the first game…..hmmm?
> 
> Waiting on Lunch to settle through, might as well head to the shop in a bit…...
> 
> "Tain t fit for man nor beasty…"
> About 7 more weeks til Spring returns….
> 
> Traffic stop the other day, Sheriff Deputies caught a car load….of Catalytic Convertors AND the 3 man crew that stole them…..and, around here, they do go to jail…and usually stay there. Leader of the crew was wanted in 3 counties, BTW…
> 
> - bandit571


Be careful what you wish for. May be the wrong number. might get 8 or 12 )

Wow!! A sane state! Here the owner would have to have witnessed the theft, the cops would not be allowed to pursue them, and they would be released to continue stealing converters ;(((((((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - LittleBlackDuck


No doubt about that. Let Free-Dumb ring!


----------



## 987Ron

Lady in the Walmart was arguing loudly with someone on her cell phone.
We told her to put it on speaker so we could here the other side of the story.
She did not like that. Ran off.

Just a joke.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


from what ive heard,happens weekly ;-/


----------



## bandit571

Careful not to flush the wrong "pile"....


----------



## 987Ron

self delete


----------



## 987Ron

Early am off to Augusta in the morning. Wife's 8 am Retina Dr. treatment. Boring Dr. Home by noon hopefully.

Off to bed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Progress, but the wrong way ;(((((

"The marine exchange reported 190 ships of all types were waiting in line to dock at the Los Angeles and Long Beach ports on Jan. 19. In mid-October, the number was about 170.

It also takes about two months longer to deliver goods from Asia to the Pacific Coast now than in 2019, before the pandemic, according to Flexport, a San Francisco-based freight-forwarding company.

In early January, Flexport found that westbound shipments from Asia took an average of 110 days-a 65-day increase and a new record high."

https://www.theepochtimes.com/cargo-ships-wait-off-coast-of-mexico-as-supply-chain-delays-worsen_4226130.html?


----------



## pottz

> Progress, but the wrong way ;(((((
> 
> "The marine exchange reported 190 ships of all types were waiting in line to dock at the Los Angeles and Long Beach ports on Jan. 19. In mid-October, the number was about 170.
> 
> It also takes about two months longer to deliver goods from Asia to the Pacific Coast now than in 2019, before the pandemic, according to Flexport, a San Francisco-based freight-forwarding company.
> 
> In early January, Flexport found that westbound shipments from Asia took an average of 110 days-a 65-day increase and a new record high."
> 
> https://www.theepochtimes.com/cargo-ships-wait-off-coast-of-mexico-as-supply-chain-delays-worsen_4226130.html?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


your preachin to the choir bob,i sell construction hardware which a lot comes from over seas.if i order a container of gun nails today ill see it probably by june-july maybe with no set shipping cost.yet construction here in socal is still going full steam ahead.housing costs are at record levels.this bubble is gonna pop soon though,it cant last forever.the feds are talking at least 3 interest rate up ticks this year,probably very small amounts but each one will knock someone out of the market.our company is taking all we can handle and banking it for the storm ahead !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> your preachin to the choir bob,i sell construction hardware which a lot comes from over seas.if i order a container of gun nails today ill see it probably by june-july maybe with no set shipping cost.yet construction here in socal is still going full steam ahead.housing costs are at record levels.this bubble is gonna pop soon though,it cant last forever.the feds are talking at least 3 interest rate up ticks this year,probably very small amounts but each one will knock someone out of the market.our company is taking all we can handle and banking it for the storm ahead !
> 
> - pottz


I wonder how much impact the UP RR having 90 containers broken into a day in the LA rail yard has on this?


----------



## bigblockyeti

I wouldn't think thieves would be interested in hauling off gun nails, sure they're not cheap but the $$/lb. is a poor ROI vs. whatever else the bad guys are likely to find.


----------



## pottz

> your preachin to the choir bob,i sell construction hardware which a lot comes from over seas.if i order a container of gun nails today ill see it probably by june-july maybe with no set shipping cost.yet construction here in socal is still going full steam ahead.housing costs are at record levels.this bubble is gonna pop soon though,it cant last forever.the feds are talking at least 3 interest rate up ticks this year,probably very small amounts but each one will knock someone out of the market.our company is taking all we can handle and banking it for the storm ahead !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I wonder how much impact the UP RR having 90 containers broken into a day in the LA rail yard has on this?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


t happen in just 15 minutes ! it was a mojor organized event.so who pays for that mess,we all do !


----------



## pottz

> your preachin to the choir bob,i sell construction hardware which a lot comes from over seas.if i order a container of gun nails today ill see it probably by june-july maybe with no set shipping cost.yet construction here in socal is still going full steam ahead.housing costs are at record levels.this bubble is gonna pop soon though,it cant last forever.the feds are talking at least 3 interest rate up ticks this year,probably very small amounts but each one will knock someone out of the market.our company is taking all we can handle and banking it for the storm ahead !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I wonder how much impact the UP RR having 90 containers broken into a day in the LA rail yard has on this?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> t happen in just 15 minutes ! it was a mojor organized event.so who pays for that mess,we all do !
> 
> - pottz





> I wouldn t think thieves would be interested in hauling off gun nails, sure they re not cheap but the $$/lb. is a poor ROI vs. whatever else the bad guys are likely to find.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


not on rail cars no,all the gun nails come in containers from the docks.altough at an average of 65-130 bucks a box it's getting very lucrative ! we have many customers that are having their storage containers broken into on the job sites.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Didn't realize nails had gotten so expensive, a box of 3000 3 1/4" zinc plated Senco sinkers used to run me just a bit over $25 but then again, this was west of Cleveland, about 3 hours from where they were manufactured in Cincinnati. I guess I'll have to raise the bar a little on and side work I dive into as I'm down to my last box.


----------



## pottz

> Didn t realize nails had gotten so expensive, a box of 3000 3 1/4" zinc plated Senco sinkers used to run me just a bit over $25 but then again, this was west of Cleveland, about 3 hours from where they were manufactured in Cincinnati. I guess I ll have to raise the bar a little on and side work I dive into as I m down to my last box.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


wow those were the days ! today a box of 3-1/4 x .131 hdg gun nails is running about 85 bucks wholesale ! i sell for around 120 bucks.and the cost is still on the rise !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> your preachin to the choir bob,i sell construction hardware which a lot comes from over seas.if i order a container of gun nails today ill see it probably by june-july maybe with no set shipping cost.yet construction here in socal is still going full steam ahead.housing costs are at record levels.this bubble is gonna pop soon though,it cant last forever.the feds are talking at least 3 interest rate up ticks this year,probably very small amounts but each one will knock someone out of the market.our company is taking all we can handle and banking it for the storm ahead !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I wonder how much impact the UP RR having 90 containers broken into a day in the LA rail yard has on this?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> t happen in just 15 minutes ! it was a mojor organized event.so who pays for that mess,we all do !
> 
> - pottz


The reports I saw said it was happening daily. They showed the mess along the tracks and said it was cleaned up a couple weeks before.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I saw a guy at the grocery store today with a pistol on his hip. The Low Life community is so brazen today I consider that too risky. They will grab it from behind and start having fun ;((((((((((


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> From the Duck s post… I add this…
> 
> *"""""""There are two kinds of people in this world: those who see a problem and try to find a solution, and those who have a solution and try to make the problem fit it. Those of the second type are idiots. You may be one. No offense is intended here. It probably isn't your fault, having more to do with upbringing and genetics and so on. Still, it's important that you know the truth."""""""*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


OMG I forgot to add " marks - for it was from an article on idiots. To receive a vile PM from the Duck, laced with profanity and attacks about my character. The anger was that I attacked his parents…. and if he wanted he could get this forum shut down… really.

*New Year's resolution- I repeat "I will not engage with the Duck or his posts…" *

Gen. Douglas Mc Arthur in his closing speech

* "Never die, never die, Old soldiers never die, They simply fade away. .."_* or go to the perch…


----------



## Peteybadboy

Moved most of my material yesterday. More later today.

Lots of good stuff in that pile.

Bandit, that box is looking good!

Listen to this, I run a group of golfers on Friday mornings. One of the guys wife has covid. He played anyway last week, and signed up for this week. I took him out for this Friday and I let him know why. This guy has been a problem in the past. Crap will hit the fan with this guy, but I think I'm doing the right thing. I let the two guys he played w last week know the situation.

First board meeting today at the Golf Course. I can only observe. It's hard for me to be quiet

Have a good day guys


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, dark out and cold Off for Augusta.

Have a great day.


----------



## corelz125

Nice pile of lumber there Petey.


----------



## pottz

> From the Duck s post… I add this…
> 
> *"""""""There are two kinds of people in this world: those who see a problem and try to find a solution, and those who have a solution and try to make the problem fit it. Those of the second type are idiots. You may be one. No offense is intended here. It probably isn't your fault, having more to do with upbringing and genetics and so on. Still, it's important that you know the truth."""""""*
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> OMG I forgot to add " marks - for it was from an article on idiots. To receive a vile PM from the Duck, laced with profanity and attacks about my character. The anger was that I attacked his parents…. and if he wanted he could get this forum shut down… really.
> 
> *New Year s resolution- I repeat "I will not engage with the Duck or his posts…" *
> 
> Gen. Douglas Mc Arthur in his closing speech
> 
> * "Never die, never die, Old soldiers never die, They simply fade away. .."* or go to the perch…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


good idea dw.


----------



## bandit571

Morning to you..bunch of Wood Perverts….

2" of that White Crap on the ground, this morning, and NOW it is snowing again…Tain't fit for man, nor Beasty out thar….

Be a good day to hide out in the shop, despite it being a Monday….

Amazing…so many people out there that have forgotten HOW to drive in this mess….safer for me AND the Chevy to just stay home, today…..


----------



## 987Ron

> ..
> 
> Amazing…so many people out there that have forgotten HOW to drive in this mess….safer for me AND the Chevy to just stay home, today…..
> 
> - bandit571


Just back from a trip to and back from Augusta, 3 hrs plus on 4 lane light traffic roads. Cool clear day no snow or rain. Snow or not Amazing so many people out there that have forgotten or never learned HOW to drive. Snow makes it worse. Driving slow in the left lane should be a capital offense.

Saw this sign:

*"Never trust anyone who smiles before 10 am."*


----------



## Cricket

If you post adult or violent content anywhere on LumberJocks, your account will be closed.

This process has already started.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Evening catchup 10-24-2022* Somebody posted here recently one should look in a mirror and I did…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*This admonition from admin. IMO was fair for instead of shutting the Garage down, then boot the individual (and I am not exempt). *IMO* this could be a good thing, each individual is held accountable.

I did not report the Duck for his PM.

Laser update- spent the weekend designing this (vectors) and cutting… And this…*










*Uncle Wah's package is in the mail…*










*Ron- will your PPK signs be acceptable under the new guidelines?
*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Evening catchup 10-24-2022* Somebody posted here recently one should look in a mirror and I did…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Most current events in WW should not be posted. Disgusting world we live in today ;(((((((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Moved most of my material yesterday. More later today.
> 
> Lots of good stuff in that pile.
> 
> Bandit, that box is looking good!
> 
> Listen to this, I run a group of golfers on Friday mornings. One of the guys wife has covid. He played anyway last week, and signed up for this week. I took him out for this Friday and I let him know why. This guy has been a problem in the past. Crap will hit the fan with this guy, but I think I m doing the right thing. I let the two guys he played w last week know the situation.
> 
> First board meeting today at the Golf Course. I can only observe. It s hard for me to be quiet
> 
> Have a good day guys
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Nice pile Petey 

Will the *no play mandate* survive a legal challenge? Spreading covid is a basic right under 21st century Free-Dumb ;((

I was on sporting boards for probably 30 years. I had a hard time keeping my mouth shut too. My biggest issue was balls much smaller than golf balls escaping the site. The idiots said it was not a problem as they were not getting any complaints! ;((((((((( My position was complaints are an indication of it is too late to address the problem.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*pottz* I forgot the UP RR rep said they were thinking about abandoning the rail yard in LA because the city would not address criminal activities. Sounds like more than a single event.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max-* I truly understand where you are with your subject matter and the current mandate. I like the above approach, +1 you are staying within the guidelines IMO.


----------



## DeCe40

One dark night in Dublin, a fire started inside the local chemical plant. In the blink of an eye, it exploded into massive flames. The alarm went out to all the fire departments for miles around. When the firefighters appeared on the scene, the chemical company president rushed to the fireman in charge and said, "All our secret formulas are in the vault in the center of the plant. They must be saved. I will give 50,000 pounds to the fire department that brings them out intact."

But the roaring flames held the firefighters off. Soon more fire departments had to be called in as the situation became desperate. As the firemen arrived, the president shouted out that the offer was now 100,000 pounds to the fire station who could bring out the company's secret files. But still, the firefighters could not get through.

From the distance, a lone siren was heard as another fire truck came into sight. It was the nearby rural township volunteer fire brigade, composed mainly of old men over 65. To everyone's amazement, that little run-down fire engine roared right past all the newer sleek engines that were parked outside the plant. Without even slowing down it drove straight into the middle of the inferno.

Outside, the other firemen watched as the old timers jumped off right in the middle of the fire and fought it back on all sides. It was a performance and effort never seen before. Within a short time, the old timers had extinguished the fire and had saved the secret formulas. The grateful chemical company president announced that for such a superhuman feat he was upping the reward to 200,000 pounds and walked over to personally thank each of the brave firefighters.

The local TV station caught the thank you on film and asked the chief, "What are you going to do with all that money?"

"Well," said Paddy, the 70-year-old fire chief, "the first thing we're gonna do is fix the brakes on that bloody fire truck."


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max-* I truly understand where you are with your subject matter and the current mandate. I like the above approach, +1 you are staying within the guidelines IMO.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I try, but I will not make any more warnings for people coming to visit WW.


----------



## pottz

> *pottz* I forgot the UP RR rep said they were thinking about abandoning the rail yard in LA because the city would not address criminal activities. Sounds like more than a single event.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


yes i heard the same thing.


----------



## bandit571

Not liking this…









Not my idea of a good view.

Got to the point, today, that a dry fit was in order..









Even got all four corners done..









Resaw a panel for the 5/8" thick lid panel…from7/8" thick stock..









Afraid the bottom panel will just have to be 1/2" thick, instead..









Guess tomorrow I start ploughing grooves..









That should lead to a lot of cussing going on…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*DeCee40-* IMO this joke belongs to Corelz, just the way it is structured, but I am not a judge. Welcome to the Garage and looking forward to hearing from you here…

Ps. Is there any chance that you are familiar with Huskies- we refer to them as Dire Wolf's?


----------



## DeCe40

Yea quite familiar with them


----------



## pottz

the joke doesn't belong to anyone dw,he can post whatever he wants.welcome to the garage deecee40.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*+1* I probably enjoyed the snow, because I am from MI. No thank you, but the pic is pretty.

Your woodworking pics with commentary another +1



> Not liking this…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my idea of a good view.
> 
> Got to the point, today, that a dry fit was in order..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even got all four corners done..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resaw a panel for the 5/8" thick lid panel…from7/8" thick stock..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afraid the bottom panel will just have to be 1/2" thick, instead..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess tomorrow I start ploughing grooves..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should lead to a lot of cussing going on…
> 
> - bandit571


----------



## 987Ron

DW: German and Norwegian Beach Signs will never be mentioned or posted on LJ ever again by me!!!

We could start a weekly role call to see who is still here.

Busy week still ahead. Dr again in Augusta, wife starts a new test program tomorrow, Pre-op for me Wed. Sis and BIL passing through Sat. on their way to FL. for 8 weeks from Conn.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *We could start a weekly role call to see who is still here. *
> 
> - 987Ron


Pottz, is the founder of COVID Crazy, and I hope that he will come in and take the lead- the goal of 20,000 posts.

Think of it as a politician and post encouragement the alternative is DW with Bible scripture.


----------



## 987Ron

self delete.


----------



## pottz

> *We could start a weekly role call to see who is still here. *
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> Pottz, is the founder of COVID Crazy, and I hope that he will come in and take the lead- the goal of 20,000 posts.
> 
> Think of it as a politician and post encouragement the alternative is DW with Bible scripture.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


20k we'll see,not if we use the alternate.


----------



## 987Ron

Humor is a difficult thing for most people. I abstain.
Off to bed. Early am. again. Not much shop work with the Dr. stuff. 
Later, probably a few days.


----------



## EricFai

I hang out on the side lines here and see what this is all about. Some good jokes here. Could be fun.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DeCee40, welcome to the Garage and LJ!

Nice to see you off the sideline, Eric 

I read a report about college professors being called on the carpet for using offensive words in the classroom about a year ago. Someone is offended by nearly every word in the English language. Nearly impossible for them to teach in the 21st century. Today driving between errands Michael Medved radio show mentioned M&Ms are changing colors because the candy is racist. They mentioned Orange but not who it offends ;(( All jokes and normal communications of the 20th century offend someone now.

The safest way to hit 20K is post count down numbers ))))))))))


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## LeeRoyMan

> - woodbutcherbynight


Smart!
They would stick out if they tried to hide them in the mountains.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Smart!
> They would stick out if they tried to hide them in the mountains.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


No doubt about that )))

The Seattle Times writers make a lot of silly statements like that. A couple of years ago they wrote an article about Seattle increasing the requirements for their skyscrapers. The new code requirements were to save lives, not necessarily save buildings in the magnitude 9 earthquake. There were 20 projects in the design and early stages of the permit process. They were exempt! )))))))) I went back to that article a few months later. The statement about the exemption was removed. No idea if the new codes apply to the 20 new buildings in the early stages.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Smart!
> They would stick out if they tried to hide them in the mountains.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Not if they were so high up… maybe above the clouds… out of see level!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Smart!
> They would stick out if they tried to hide them in the mountains.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> Not if they were so high up… maybe above the clouds… out of see level!
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Then they could disguise them as blimps and no one would ever know.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Corona Crazy is back! ;((((((((((( We have 2 cases of a new variant in WA state ;((((((


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Corona Crazy is back! ;((((((((((( We have 2 cases of a new variant in WA state ;((((((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Petey, you guys are a tough bunch man!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Petey, you guys are a tough bunch man!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Justice, finally ))))

A grandma knew she was being scammed, so she decided to swindle the swindler

https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/a-grandma-knew-she-was-being-scammed-so-she-decided-to-swindle-the-swindler/?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Petey, you guys are a tough bunch man!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


That's either *Pbb*'s *caddy* or his next pair of *golf shoes* being modeled… you don't mess with *either* of them!


----------



## Peteybadboy

Ron good luck with your Dr. and Surgery.

DeCe40 welcome.

Turning my focus on the shop today, some moving, maybe get the legs located. Shop is a mess right now. Friend will come over to help me out. (Autobody guy, i.e.. salt of the earth)= Gary.

Bandit nice work.

We had frost yesterday. Happens, but not often.

We have some big gators, but Duck has HUGE crocs

Anyone else working on something?


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….4" of snow on the ground…and now they say we have a Wind Chill Alert..

Think I'll just stay inside, today….


----------



## pottz

well in case some of you dont know it yet corelz has been locked out of the forum.for what reason im not sure.be careful guys,spring cleaning has come early !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

New 12 volt 30 watt LED installed. Has magnetic base. Yellow bar is 1 1/2 angle steel.


----------



## splintergroup

Nice backstop Butcher!

I modified my Bosch per the method posted by another LJ'er. Basically the head of a small LED sewing lamp installed into the blade shroud.

It was pure brilliance! The light was split by the blade giving a sharp shadow line of where the cut/kerf was going to fall and lit up the sides a bit. 
Unfortunately the cheap lights little power supply croaked a few days after installing 8^(


----------



## splintergroup

> - TopamaxSurvivor


Reminds me of Wayne's World:

*Wayne Campbell:
I say hurl. If you blow chunks and she comes back, she's yours. If you spew and she bolts, then it was never meant to be.*


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> well in case some of you dont know it yet corelz has been locked out of the forum.for what reason im not sure.be careful guys,spring cleaning has come early !
> 
> - pottz


Somebody must have been flagging his jokes. I didn't think any of them were over the line myself.
Nothing deserving of a ban.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Anyone else working on something?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Physical therapy; if my signature returns to normal, tools may be in my future.



> well in case some of you dont know it yet corelz has been locked out of the forum.for what reason im not sure.be careful guys,spring cleaning has come early !
> 
> - pottz


Intolerance is a pandemic ;(((((((



> New 12 volt 30 watt LED installed. Has magnetic base. Yellow bar is 1 1/2 angle steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Good set up! Looks like you have all angles covered ) Pun intended.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Nice backstop Butcher!
> 
> I modified my Bosch per the method posted by another LJ er. Basically the head of a small LED sewing lamp installed into the blade shroud.
> 
> It was pure brilliance! The light was split by the blade giving a sharp shadow line of where the cut/kerf was going to fall and lit up the sides a bit.
> Unfortunately the cheap lights little power supply croaked a few days after installing 8^(
> 
> - splintergroup


A common problem, I resolved by using computer power supply. Have two in shop. So far after 5 years still running.


----------



## pottz

> well in case some of you dont know it yet corelz has been locked out of the forum.for what reason im not sure.be careful guys,spring cleaning has come early !
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Somebody must have been flagging his jokes. I didn t think any of them were over the line myself.
> Nothing deserving of a ban.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


+1 yeah i didn't see anything over the line.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> New 12 volt 30 watt LED installed. Has magnetic base. Yellow bar is 1 1/2 angle steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Sweet, I need to make a shroud for myself as well. 
I like the light


----------



## bandit571

Two lids..grooved









4 sides grooved twice…










Panel for the lid dry fitted…









Panel for the bottom dry fitted…









Guinness Draught STOUT is being taken care..NOW. Just over 2 hrs of puttering around in the shop.

Panels sit in the grooves..









Always tomorrow, eh?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Wow Corelz was banned?! From LJ or The garage? His jokes did not seem bad to me.

Bandit nice light there.

My work today.

Getting ready to set the threaded inserts. Woodcraft brass inserts. They recommend 1/2 pilot holes. Not in IPE, had to go to 9/16". Managed to move a good amount of stuff into storage too. Tomorrow I will set the inserts.



















3 Threaded inserts on each side of the leg. 6 per leg.


----------



## DevinT

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> Smart!
> They would stick out if they tried to hide them in the mountains.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Nobody would look for a submarine in the sky, I'm just sayin'.


----------



## pottz

> Wow Corelz was banned?! From LJ or The garage? His jokes did not seem bad to me.
> 
> Bandit nice light there.
> 
> My work today.
> 
> Getting ready to set the threaded inserts. Woodcraft brass inserts. They recommend 1/2 pilot holes. Not in IPE, had to go to 9/16". Managed to move a good amount of stuff into storage too. Tomorrow I will set the inserts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Threaded inserts on each side of the leg. 6 per leg.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


from lj's period ! tables comin along real nice petey.


----------



## splintergroup

> Unfortunately the cheap lights little power supply croaked a few days after installing 8^(
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> A common problem, I resolved by using computer power supply. Have two in shop. So far after 5 years still running.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


These LEDs are probably 50V series connected arrays, power supply was just a full wave rectifier with a peak limiter, I replaced the electrolytic since these are junk in the cheap supplies, but no go so I quit futzing.

I like the computer supplies, I use lap top supplies for a lot of the LED strips (12v). They are cheap, but the really cheap ones are always just scrap supplies pulled from all the e-junk we ship out. They just repackage them in new cases.


----------



## splintergroup

> My work today.
> 
> Getting ready to set the threaded inserts. Woodcraft brass inserts. They recommend 1/2 pilot holes. Not in IPE, had to go to 9/16". Managed to move a good amount of stuff into storage too. Tomorrow I will set the inserts.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Petey, are you going to thread those holes with a tap?

I tried similar brass inserts once in ipe and even with oversized holes the hex centers really buggered up. They worked but they'll never be taken out in one piece.


----------



## DevinT

> Wow Corelz was banned?! From LJ or The garage? His jokes did not seem bad to me.
> 
> Bandit nice light there.
> 
> My work today.
> 
> Getting ready to set the threaded inserts. Woodcraft brass inserts. They recommend 1/2 pilot holes. Not in IPE, had to go to 9/16". Managed to move a good amount of stuff into storage too. Tomorrow I will set the inserts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Threaded inserts on each side of the leg. 6 per leg.
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> from lj s period ! tables comin along real nice petey.
> 
> - pottz


Whaaaattt? No more corelz? Pffft. Where's "Bill the Cat" when you need him


----------



## bandit571

Seems I have a noodle maker in the shop…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Gunny*, I am curious about Ukraine. Do they have any construction or safety standards?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

* Department of Health is looking to hire couples married for seven years or more to educate people in social distancing.*


> Unfortunately the cheap lights little power supply croaked a few days after installing 8^(
> - splintergroup


Did you read the fine print? LED beams are not built to be cut in half… it probably bled to death.


> +1 yeah i didn t see anything *over the line*.
> 
> - pottz


With all the gourmet feasts you guys keep tossing around… Hope it wasn't the *peeking duck*











> Getting ready to set the threaded inserts. Woodcraft brass inserts. They recommend 1/2 pilot holes. Not in IPE, had to go to 9/16".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Threaded inserts on each side of the leg. 6 per leg.
> - Peteybadboy


Sorry *Pbb*, haven't been fully following the build… Could those inserts have been replaced by just threads in wood? Depending on timber the main difference between the inserts and *The Wood Whisperers Wood taps* is the convenience… and the upfront cost.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey-

Uncle Wah's package is scheduled for Friday.

Brass inserts IMO are questionable based on experience from the brass threads not holding into the wood and coming out with only some torque- I did agree with the above post link to tapping your wood with good information. Your table has a lot of mass and as a NASA space mission, it must be able to last to be an heirloom.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Unfortunately the cheap lights little power supply croaked a few days after installing 8^(
> 
> - splintergroup
> 
> A common problem, I resolved by using computer power supply. Have two in shop. So far after 5 years still running.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> These LEDs are probably 50V series connected arrays, power supply was just a full wave rectifier with a peak limiter, I replaced the electrolytic since these are junk in the cheap supplies, but no go so I quit futzing.
> 
> I like the computer supplies, I use lap top supplies for a lot of the LED strips (12v). They are cheap, but the really cheap ones are always just scrap supplies pulled from all the e-junk we ship out. They just repackage them in new cases.
> 
> - splintergroup


Here is one of my set ups.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

For Devin


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Here is one for Top Max-*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Here is one for Top Max-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I suppose that is a good idea. I have never seen a cord cap that cheap that wasn't molded and permanently sealed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Lasting pleasures from my memories from the '50s to today… *










*Make a wish then pick a color for the answer and the magic unfolds…*

Somebody out there makes a wish then post your reply with the color… somebody will get back to you…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

blue


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all

Yes I have some concern for lateral movement. I may add a brace. (s) However, the stretcher between the legs will take care of most of that. I don't see the difference between tapping in the wood and these brass inserts. The table won't be flimsy, I can assure. I appreciate the comments.

The stretcher will be a challenge. Getting the tenon's to a tight fit will be difficult. I'm thinking of a template/jig or prototype. Hmmm, work to do.

DW thanks, I will call Uncle Wah Friday afternoon.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> ... I don t see the difference between tapping in the wood and these brass inserts.
> - Peteybadboy


Damn hate talking about cost (savings)... but then again I hate dear vino, but will tolerate it.

*A*







*tap*,

will cost more than a brass insert… but a lot less than 100 inserts with a greater potential for thread length/depth in solids… and a helluva lot easier and quicker to make. Keep the brass for ply, mdf and the girlfriend.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Duck,

I had the inserts in stock. I have thought about the taps.

Question, which do you think makes a stronger connection? Wood tapped or Brass insert?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Duck,
> 
> I had the inserts in stock. I have thought about the taps.
> 
> Question, which do you think makes a stronger connection? Wood tapped or Brass insert?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Having loaned my *micro stress analyser* to my therapisseds, I can only give a laymans guess… 
My *guess* would be the brass if we just consider thread for thread… and I'm assuming that smaller wooden threads would not have the surface area to be affected by expansion/contraction.

However, a 3/4" length of 5/16" brass inserts has 13.5 threads… and it would be difficult to line up 2 in-line with threads *"syncing"* to increase thread count… while the taps will give you the drill bit's length of threads or at least the timber's thickness excluding blowout… you do the maths, as I'm too dumb to do it myself and the solar power on my calculator doesn't work at 1:25am.

I'm sure *The Wood Whisperer* has done his due diligence and if he tells you quietly, it must be true.


----------



## DS

> Duck,
> 
> I had the inserts in stock. I have thought about the taps.
> 
> Question, which do you think makes a stronger connection? Wood tapped or Brass insert?
> 
> - Peteybadboy
> 
> Having loaned my *micro stress analyser* to my therapisseds, I can only give a laymans guess…
> My *guess* would be the brass if we just consider thread for thread… and I m assuming that smaller wooden threads would not have the surface area to be affected by expansion/contraction.
> 
> However, a 3/4" length of 5/16" brass inserts has 13.5 threads… and it would be difficult to line up 2 in-line with threads *"syncing"* to increase thread count… while the taps will give you the drill bit s length of threads or at least the timber s thickness excluding blowout… you do the maths, as I m too dumb to do it myself and the solar power on my calculator doesn t work at 1:25am.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I don't mean to interject on your conversation, ok, yes I do… well, a threaded insert increases the surface contact area to the wood by a factor of nearly 30x over the screw itself. (Depending on actual screw/insert sizing)
This is the real benefit as it is a much stronger connection.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

can i still pick blue ? :<))))))


----------



## DevinT

> For Devin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Hahaha, that is perfect. He just started solid foods and the high chair looks like that after attempts at eating


----------



## pottz

devin i still look like that when im done eating !


----------



## DevinT

> devin i still look like that when im done eating !
> 
> - pottz


LoL!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*"How to make a chatterbox!!! -(full tutorial step by step)"*


----------



## pottz

> *"How to make a chatterbox!!! -(full tutorial step by step)"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i think were all a liitle beyond making those dw ?


----------



## Peteybadboy

DS, no problem. In fact thank you! I suspected that. Just attached one leg. Solid as a rock!










No on the stretcher tenon. (s)


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *"How to make a chatterbox!!! -(full tutorial step by step)"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *i think were all a liitle beyond making those dw ?*
> 
> - pottz


Origami is a craft and what better way than start with a chatterbox. I have 2 requests for "blue" would you care to make a wish and pick a color?

Here is another one that some here may remember… *Make Your Own Printer's Hat*

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/14/at-home/coronavirus-make-your-own-printers-hat.html?action=click&module=RelatedLinks&pgtype=Article


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

end all crime, blue


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*Petey* Are those brass insert self-threading?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa, yes they are a heavy thread on the outside, I needed a 2ft long section of black pipe to set them. Could not do it with my hands. IPE is very hard. I bought the threaded inserts from Woodcraft a few years ago. They work very well.

Trying to work out the stretcher tenon (how to make it). It is an awkward 8ft long heavy board. So I'm thinking big router with fence with micro adjustments, a little at a time. Narrow side of the board will need some support.

That is tomorrows work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I am wondering if Ipe is too hard for the brass? I have used them but it was always in pine or fir. Seems like I use them in construction too, but it has been too long to remember the circumstances. I remember them working very well.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa, the pilot hole was recommended to be 1/2" - no way that is not big enough in hard material. I went to 9/16" and that was just right.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I'm a bit curious how they grip in a hard material? Is it just friction?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - Desert_Woodworker


This on has a lot more style ))










Easier too )


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Can't wait to see if Pottz makes one for his Beagle…


----------



## bandit571

Kind of partial to Green….

3 hrs in the shop..









Made a lot of this stuff..









Done for today….dry fit with just the top's panel in place….can't install both panels, until time to glue this thing up

These were fun to do…









After having to cut, rip and resaw a divider …then the stopped dados to fit. 









I'm bushed…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## pottz

> - woodbutcherbynight


thats funny we had a newbie dump a forklift totally over weight in a face plant yesterday.lucky he did have a seat belt on or he would have had one nasty headache.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

WHOA!!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - woodbutcherbynight


Reminds me about a guy that came to an interview…

He said, *"I may not know much, but what I know, I know well!"*...

I have tried that line countless times… with the same result… didn't get the job!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> thats funny we had a newbie dump a forklift totally over weight in a face plant yesterday.lucky he did have a seat belt on or he would have had one nasty headache.
> 
> - pottz


Another reason to pick a color 









or make "thoughtful decisions"

*Top Max and Tony* your choice of "blue" you guys are optimistic by seeing blue skies…

*Bandit-* green showed the coming of spring.

*Pottz- or others * should you want to partake we have "red" and "black" colors left…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Top Max and Tony* your choice of "blue" you guys are optimistic by seeing blue skies…
> 
> *Bandit-* green showed the coming of spring.
> 
> *Pottz- or others * should you want to partake we have "red" and "black" colors left…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I have always been an optimist. Tonight on American Greed they documented "Boeing's Deadly Design." They pointed out in 1997 the merger with Douglas changed the company culture from the world's standard in aerospace engineering and safety to myopic financial focus policy prioritizing greed, upper management bonuses, and stock price. I am confident that by promoting safety using the head-on collision just before Christmas instead of code violations the mayor and chity council can be called on to the carpet to promote safety and mitigation. If that does not work, people are too stupid to survive her former Boeing financial leadership policies promoting greed over safety standards. ;(((((( People who cannot understand codes should be capable of understanding line of sight violations backing out of a driveway, eh? FEMA and the insurance companies should not have to mop up her mess when the magnitude 9+ earthquake is the largest natural disaster to ever hit the USA, should they?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Top Max- *glad that you are up for closing…

*Petey-* good morning and I look forward to your AM post and then followed by…

*Ron-* I have Feb. 4th marked on the calendar. Also, I pray that you are not fretting about Porsche and others going electric…

*Pottz-* you can still choose the color "red" or "black"...


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

*DW* Need a tuck in?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa, the inserts are just screwed in. Almost impossible to get one out.

Morning all.

On to the tenons. Router w fence. Whish me luck.

Bandit - nice work.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Peg update.

Peg is home. She still has to rehab. 6 months of her life spent dealing w Covid. We hear she lost some hair, stress?

No vax was the cause.

More later


----------



## bandit571

Morning to ya….still way too cold outside…a cloudy 11 degrees without the wind chill

Cardiac Doctor's Appointment this morning…after that..Have to take the Boss shopping…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Peg update.
> 
> Peg is home. She still has to rehab. 6 months of her life spent dealing w Covid. We hear she lost some hair, stress?
> 
> No vax was the cause.
> 
> More later
> 
> - Peteybadboy


She is lucky. There was a report yesterday saying unvaccinated pregnant women are 22 times more likely to die with covid than vaccinated women. The doctor's point was 2 lives can be saved.

Screwing in the insert is what I remembered about the ones I used.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

*A recent study has found women who carry a little extra weight live longer than men who mention it. *


> Screwing in the insert is what I remembered about the ones I used.
> - TopamaxSurvivor


I remember the whenever I tried *screwing them in*, I finished *screwing up*!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

delete


----------



## Peteybadboy

Today's work

6 1/2 hours moving my giant PC 3 1/4 HP 17lb router. Stretcher fits nicely. 83" between the shoulders of the tenons, a little off the legs would not be vertical.

Discovered a tip, wax the board where the router base is sliding. Way easier to move.

A good day's work. Did not know it would fit until after the work was done. A moment of stress for sure.

The photo is not upside down.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> The photo is not upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Then you better call a construction company to turn your house over…
Table is looking good!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *DW* Need a tuck in?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Your post was well past my bedtime, but Thx anyway…


----------



## pottz

> *Duck* Being an electrician I spent nearly 5 decades screwing. We screw up, down, sideways, in, out, and backwards. I never kept count, but working overhead on ladders most of the time I believe screwing up is probably the bulk of our screwing.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


watch the language bob !!!!


----------



## DS

About 30 minutes ago, my doorbell rang. It was some neighbors from down the street.
Their cat had gotten out and they said it had a GPS tag that was showing it was in my truck parked in the driveway.

They were worried I would spot them around my truck and think the worst.
We looked in, around and under the truck, but no cat.

I remember somewhere, someone said that cats often climb up on top of the engine to keep warm.
I popped the hood and when I lifted it up there was a light yellow long-haired cat with a red collar on top of the engine.

Before we could react, the cat bolted and ran down the street.

They are still looking for it.
The chase is on!


----------



## pottz

> About 30 minutes ago, my doorbell rang. It was some neighbors from down the street.
> Their cat had gotten out and they said it had a GPS tag that was showing it was in my truck parked in the driveway.
> 
> They were worried I would spot them around my truck and think the worst.
> We looked in, around and under the truck, but no cat.
> 
> I remember somewhere, someone sad that cats often climb up on top of the engine to keep warm.
> I popped the hood and when I lifted it up there was a light yellow cat with a red collar on top of the engine.
> 
> Before we could react, the cat bolted and ran down the street.
> 
> The are still looking for it.
> The chase is on!
> 
> - DS


i wonder what would have happened if you had started the engine not knowing ?


----------



## DS

I've heard of former cats meeting their demise this way.

The cat would be okay if it stayed where it was. 
The Ford 5.0 Coyote engine has a fairly flat plastic intake manifold on top.

If it spooked and tried to get out with the engine running, that would be trouble. (Not to mention messy)









(Stock www photo. My truck is not blue)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> i wonder what would have happened if you had started the engine not knowing ?
> - pottz


I used to keep snakes as pets when I was young (driver)... I had this 6 foot green tree snake that I took everywhere and when I went places where it wasn't welcome, I locked it in my car's glovebox… It found a small hole that it slithered out through and wrapped itself around my fan for the heat from the radiator… not hard to guess what happened when I started the car…
Had to buy a new snake the next day.


----------



## pottz

> i wonder what would have happened if you had started the engine not knowing ?
> - pottz
> 
> I used to keep snakes as pets when I was young (driver)... I had this 6 foot green tree snake that I took everywhere and when I went places where it wasn t welcome, I locked it in my car s glovebox… It found a small hole that it slithered out through and wrapped itself around my fan for the heat from the radiator… not hard to guess what happened when I started the car…
> Had to buy a new snake the next day.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


kinda like a food processor-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> i wonder what would have happened if you had started the engine not knowing ?
> - pottz
> 
> I used to keep snakes as pets when I was young (driver)... I had this 6 foot green tree snake that I took everywhere and when I went places where it wasn t welcome, I locked it in my car s glovebox… It found a small hole that it slithered out through and wrapped itself around my fan for the heat from the radiator… not hard to guess what happened when I started the car…
> Had to buy a new snake the next day.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck
> 
> kinda like a food processor-lol.
> 
> - pottz


It was a sad occasion and I was on a *chicken* free diet.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Sorry pottz. I thought I was talking Duck talk.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Sorry pottz. I thought I was talking Duck talk.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Top Max-* As an institutional guy like you apologizing to a fellow member. Never!!! the new term that the young do in society. The term is "Me Bad" but most of the time it is an acknowledgment of what the person says to you…

I read your post and IMO you got into the fray... I have learned some years ago when referring to what we call them in the shop and currently refer them as "Fasteners"...

Ps you forgot to tell of the wear and tear on your rotator cuff all because of a Fastener…

*My favorite fastener, My go-to fastener-*










*Therapy-* fasteners up, fasteners down, fasteners on a ladder overhead, and now 2022 "Fastener Shortages…" as *Petey and Pottz's posting about Fastener Shortages…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

G Night and I hope that Ron will give us an update. Stay healthy brother or otherwise, I will be the senior member here. And then I'll bring back the burn barrel.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Finishing up vector for a project--*










*ZZZZ- teaching Friday*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Sorry pottz. I thought I was talking Duck talk.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> *Top Max-* As an institutional guy like you apologizing to a fellow member. Never!!! the new term that the young do in society. The term is "Me Bad" but most of the time it is an acknowledgment of what the person says to you…
> 
> I read your post and IMO you got into the fray... I have learned some years ago when referring to what we call them in the shop and currently refer them as "Fasteners"...
> 
> Ps you forgot to tell of the wear and tear on your rotator cuff all because of a Fastener…
> 
> *My favorite fastener, My go-to fastener-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Therapy-* fasteners up, fasteners down, fasteners on a ladder overhead, and now 2022 "Fastener Shortages…" as *Petey and Pottz s posting about Fastener Shortages…*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Our most common in the trade are *machine screws* 6-32, 8-32, 10-32, 10-24, and 1/4-20 bolts. Those non-UL-listed fasteners are illegal in electrical devices. Enforcement was lax with sheet metal screws in a lot of covers until they were testing the 520 Lake Washington floating bridge. The test was not an operation test. But the test did operate in traffic and popped a section of the bridge up in front of a vehicle. The result was a fatality. The investigation said a sheet metal screw had shorted a conductor to ground causing the bridge to partially operate. Enforcement of machine screws was a high priority after that. Having corrected and designed many control circuits, I have always wondered why the control circuitry was designed so that grounding a conductor could do anything but blow a fuse? My basic safety standard was to have all circuitry on the "hot" side of the motor starter or control relay coil. The only thing on the grounded side was the overload switches because they come from the manufacturer that way and are internal in the motor starter. Anyways, heads up crossing floating bridges ;-))


----------



## Peteybadboy

Morn all:

Golf today, maybe layout the curve on the stretcher. Cutting that, band saw or jig saw. Will think about that. Also have to clean up the tenons on the stretcher, layout the mortis on the same. Kinda don't want to play. More interested in finishing the table.

We are heading for record cold temps, low 30's on Sunday morning. Will rain some iguanas. Wonder if record low temps will make the news outside of Fla?

Will check on Uncle Wah.

Hope you have a good one.


----------



## bigblockyeti

> i wonder what would have happened if you had started the engine not knowing ?
> 
> - pottz


Before my time but Grandma used to have a big ole Ford station wagon with a 390 V8 that allegedly took forever to warm up but would stay warm forever so it was perfect for cats climb on and warm up. One morning there was a cat somewhere in the engine bay when Grandma headed out and when she fired it up, it stalled almost immediately. This was back before spring loaded serpentine belt tensioners. It was a pair of thin, tight V-belts. It made two half cats and a big mess.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning al. cool with highs in 50s Sis and BIL here this evening, stop over on their way to FL. Be here just one night. (Snow Birds). Residents of Telluride Co for 30 yrs and now goes south every winter for 8 weeks or so. Take out tonight. Son and DIL over as well.

We to have extreme lows for Sat. night. 23. Very low for us.

Pre op went well and all set for op next Fri. the 4th. Thanks DW, appreciate the thoughts. Bring back the burn barrel regardless.

Enough of me. Petey the table is looking really great.

Interesting items on electric cars 
DW the first Porsche was an electric. Motors on all 4 wheels. Built in 1898 now rebuilt in Porsche Museum

Volvo and another company did some research on the pollution and carbon foot print of making an electric car vs a gasoline powered car. Seems the mining, refining and making the materials for batteries is quite a pollution contributor as is the replacement and disposal of the old batteries. 1000 pds of batteries per car. Takes several years for the electric to then overcome this initial pollution problem 8-10 yrs.

The expense of buying an electric car is usually higher and the cost of putting in your charging system is not included. The 120 volt chargers can take up to 16 hrs to charge. Not to convenient. Having the faster systems requires an electrician to install it. The system itself is expensive, not included in the purchase price of the car, Additional cost. If you rent or lease your home will it be allowed. Apartments often have outside parking only, another issue.

You often hear that progress will be made in the future for the problems of electric cars, charging, batteries, etc. but progress will or would have continued for gas powered cars also. The pollutant factor of producing the electricity is often overlooked, seems many think electricity is clean. Some is most is not.

Lot of things not being reported to keep the image of electric cars as the solver of pollution. Saw this reported in a European car report: How true???? Toyota is going to fuel cell technology instead of electricity. They need Hydrogen or Helium (forgot which) for the fuel cells To get this gas they have bought huge amounts of coal. The coal is shipped to Australia where it is burned and the gas is collected. The gas is then transported by ship to Japan. Therefore they can claim they are zero pollutant to Japan. Obviously a run-a-round.

Another concern is if an emergency occurs in an area, gas cars can be tanked up ad leave rather quickly and easily. 
Not so with electric cars, charging at home takes hrs. and not many charging stations along the way. Have never seen billboard along the interstate that advertises electric car charging.

Not against electric but the hype for them seems a bit much. They will be here in mass, the governments and such will make sure of it. We will end up spending more for transportation. Do not forget as the taxes from gasoline decline our legislatures will have to add something to replace it. It will be more than what it is now for sure.

My rant for this week. Have a great day.


----------



## splintergroup

Irony Ron 8^)

From the Cal Coast News:

*Former San Luis Obispo mayor and climate change activist Heidi Harmon attempted to "do the right thing," and travel to a rally in San Francisco in an electric car. After multiple attempts to find a working charging station in San Jose, Harmon realized charging the car would take up to seven hours and there was no way she could make the rally.

Harmon posted multiple videos about her difficulties in traveling in an all-electric vehicle. She discusses calling the police or asking someone to send a helicopter to rescue her*.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Ron and Splinter good and interesting posts on electric vehicles. But governments, society and car manufacture's say that we will and are going electric. From what I have read, some cities will ban combustion vehicles in a year or so.

Memories of transition from the earlier days of this new fangled invention…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Made organizer plate for metric wrench drawer. The other drawer was bit crowded with both metric and imperial in it.


----------



## 987Ron

> Made organizer plate for metric wrench drawer. The other drawer was bit crowded with both metric and imperial in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Still room for the Whitworths?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Made organizer plate for metric wrench drawer. The other drawer was bit crowded with both metric and imperial in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *Still room for the Whitworths?*
> 
> - 987Ron


*Ron* I hope you were not referring to these Witworths for Gunny's tool drawer?


----------



## Peteybadboy

PICTURE of Xi in front of a coale pile. In China they power their Tesla's w coal.


----------



## EricFai

Interesting point on electric cars.

This is something I thought of 15 - 20 years ago.

You have a vehicle that has say 4 wheels on it. Now if you take those wheels which are turning, attach an alternator to each wheel. And you can charge your battery. Quite a different way to think about it. I am no engineer by all means. Just know enough about some of the mechanicals in this world.

I do not think it would evey happen, because the auto manufacturers and gas companies would start losing money. Plus I am not sure if those 4 wheels would generate enough amps or volts to charge a bank of batteries.

My .02


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Interesting point on electric cars.
> 
> This is something I thought of 15 - 20 years ago.
> 
> You have a vehicle that has say 4 wheels on it. Now if you take those wheels which are turning, attach an alternator to each wheel. And you can charge your battery. Quite a different way to think about it. I am no engineer by all means. Just know enough about some of the mechanicals in this world.
> 
> I do not think it would evey happen, because the auto manufacturers and gas companies would start losing money. Plus I am not sure if those 4 wheels would generate enough amps or volts to charge a bank of batteries.
> 
> My .02
> 
> - Eric


That would be a perpetual motion machine. They could gain a little energy back with dynamic braking. DC streetcars used to use it. A streetcar going downhill would be helping to push another uphill. I have no idea if that is practical in an electric vehicle, maybe on long grades, but most drivers are too agressive I believe.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Made organizer plate for metric wrench drawer. The other drawer was bit crowded with both metric and imperial in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Amazing organization. I never had that much room in the service van. Piles and piles to paw through ;( It was good memory stimulus )


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Irony Ron 8^)
> 
> From the Cal Coast News:
> 
> *Former San Luis Obispo mayor and climate change activist Heidi Harmon attempted to "do the right thing," and travel to a rally in San Francisco in an electric car. After multiple attempts to find a working charging station in San Jose, Harmon realized charging the car would take up to seven hours and there was no way she could make the rally.
> 
> Harmon posted multiple videos about her difficulties in traveling in an all-electric vehicle. She discusses calling the police or asking someone to send a helicopter to rescue her*.
> 
> - splintergroup


Typical politician, no practical knowledge about much of anything. Helicopter totally erases her carbon footprint credits for the whole year )) Same as Al Gore when he wanted to profit selling carbon permission slips.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Ron and Splinter good and interesting posts on electric vehicles. But governments, society and car manufacture s say that we will and are going electric. From what I have read, some cities will ban combustion vehicles in a year or so.
> 
> Memories of transition from the earlier days of this new fangled invention…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Been there, done that! Have you ever done that *DW*?

One morning it was so icy we had to chip the ice off the mule's hooves so she could get enough traction to move the Popping Johnny tractor out to a small slope so it could roll down to get it started.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Morn all:
> 
> Golf today, maybe layout the curve on the stretcher. Cutting that, band saw or jig saw. Will think about that. Also have to clean up the tenons on the stretcher, layout the mortis on the same. Kinda don t want to play. More interested in finishing the table.
> 
> We are heading for record cold temps, low 30 s on Sunday morning. Will rain some iguanas. *Wonder if record low temps will make the news outside of Fla?*
> 
> Will check on Uncle Wah.
> 
> Hope you have a good one.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I'm sure it will. Citrus fruit shortage coming. Table is looking good )


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Still room for the Whitworths?
> 
> - 987Ron


Have them in another drawer. Rare I need them, these I use all the time.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> Made organizer plate for metric wrench drawer. The other drawer was bit crowded with both metric and imperial in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


Well, I hope you're not showing your future bosses this picture in your interviews. 
you're never going to get a new job if they see your old broke in half wrenches


----------



## 987Ron

> *Still room for the Whitworths?*
> 
> - 987Ron
> 
> *Ron* I hope you were not referring to these Witworths for Gunny s tool drawer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Not those Whitworths, Whitworth Standard wrenches and sockets used to take old British Cars apart not an aid to emptying cavities.


----------



## 987Ron

Guest all gone, dishes done. Ready for the old sac. No tuck in required, worn out, tired, etc. nite all.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

1 teabag coming up…..


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Ron and Splinter good and interesting posts on electric vehicles. But governments, society and car manufacture s say that we will and are going electric. From what I have read, some cities will ban combustion vehicles in a year or so.
> 
> Memories of transition from the earlier days of this new fangled invention…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *Been there, done that! Have you ever done that *DW*? *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


and



> * Citrus fruit shortage coming. *
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Not with a horse but around 1978 VW came out with a Rabbit diesel and I thought I was lucky to get a car that was in high demand. Within days the temps in Detroit dropped to zero and the fuel froze up I was unable to start it and I was stranded. The good news is that I was able to sell it for what I paid for it and no horse but a tow truck.

VW as well as the former Pontiac are products that I would never consider again.

As for citrus. here in AZ I am having a bumper crop of lemons. I send a box of them to my paramours with a small gift. Everybody is happy…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 1 teabag coming up…..
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


*
How much tea is ideal out of one tea bag?*

https://cooking.stackexchange.com/questions/30581/how-much-tea-is-ideal-out-of-one-tea-bag

personally one more Coors lights…










or shall we have tea at the "burn barrel"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> Interesting point on electric cars.
> 
> This is something I thought of 15 - 20 years ago.
> 
> You have a vehicle that has say 4 wheels on it. Now if you take those wheels which are turning, attach an alternator to each wheel. And you can charge your battery. Quite a different way to think about it. I am no engineer by all means. Just know enough about some of the mechanicals in this world.
> 
> I do not think it would evey happen, because the auto manufacturers and gas companies would start losing money. Plus I am not sure if those 4 wheels would generate enough amps or volts to charge a bank of batteries.
> 
> My .02
> 
> - Eric


*+1 *


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> PICTURE of Xi in front of a coale pile. In China they power their Tesla s w coal.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


and other less developed countries are exempt from the global warming standards… go figure…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## LeeRoyMan

Never watched Bad Santa?


----------



## bandit571

Lets talk about a wrench…









That was in with the rest of my late Father's tools…









May have seen better days….butt has interest..









There is the remains of a bolt inside there…almost like this was an early Torque Wrench…
Gunny?


----------



## pottz

tomorrows a new day, lets see what comes from it?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Lets talk about a wrench…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was in with the rest of my late Father s tools…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May have seen better days….butt has interest..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is the remains of a bolt inside there…almost like this was an early Torque Wrench…
> Gunny?
> 
> - bandit571


I have a few like this, special application tool. Sure you can buy special tools and I do. But sometimes it's just easier to make one quick. I have 3 wrenches I cut down, 2 I cut and bent. Sole purpose? To get at GM power steering lines and break them loose.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Electricity shortfalls and Toyota's dose of reality?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Memories of transition from the earlier days of this new fangled invention…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been there, done that! *Have you ever done that ….?*
> - TopamaxSurvivor


No way *horsay*... I'll just let the horse do the pulling!


> ... used to take old British Cars apart…
> - 987Ron


I hear an *oak tree* will do the same.


> Never watched Bad Santa?
> - LeeRoyMan


He used to visits me every year and wanted to sell me toys.


> tomorrows a new day, lets see what comes from it?
> 
> - pottz


A new *WORDLE*... yay!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Do Neti Pots Really Work?*
Nasal rinsing has been used for thousands of years to relieve sinus inflammation, congestion, allergy symptoms and more. Here's what the evidence says.

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/01/26/well/live/neti-pot.html


----------



## Peteybadboy

DW When I get a sinus infection, I mix the neti solution w distilled water in a squeeze bottle much easier that using that thing. Yes they work. Salt kills the infection.

Friends over for dinner and cards tonight. Real windy here and going to get record cold temps. Freeze warnings have been given for tomorrow.

Will get some work in on the table


----------



## bandit571

Wrench was known as a "Clicker" type of pre-set Torque Wrench….this one is a 0.570" open end. Dad did a LOT of automotive repairs…so, something needed to be torqued with this wrench….nor was it "Homemade"...


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all, up, coffee, pre-op exercises done. Cold and windy outside. Plan to stay inside, did turn the heater on in the shop so later can hide out.

Topa: I am adopting your "muggings" term for therapy. The pre-op ones I think is to make things hurt worse so you will not consider backing out of the surgery.

After reading all the toils of recovery and the problems of dressing, undressing for bed etc. if I ever have another hip, knee done it will be in the summer and I will join a nudist camp and become a nudist. Only slip on sandals. Be so much easier.


----------



## 987Ron

Torque wrench and such.

Guttentight. Cross threaded or torqued to specs, tight is tight.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> I have a few like this, special application tool. Sure you can buy special tools and I do. But sometimes it s just easier to make one quick. I have 3 wrenches I cut down, 2 I cut and bent. Sole purpose? To get at GM power steering lines and break them loose.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


My favorite was the bent up distributor wrench.


----------



## 987Ron

One of my favorites was while doing grid inspection for Porsche Track Day (High Speed Track Experience) take a couple of split wheel lugs. Ask the driver just how much torque he used on the wheels while holding the broken lugs out. One has to have a little fun.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DW When I get a sinus infection, I mix the neti solution w distilled water in a squeeze bottle much easier that using that thing. * Yes they work.* Salt kills the infection.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*Good to see that you are aware of nasal irrigation, and yes there are easier-to-use products…*










*this is the one that I am going to try…*

Neti Pot - Nasal Irrigation Wash Bottle, Sinus Rinse Salt Packets, Nettie Pot Kit for Adult & Kid

Amazon about $12_


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> tomorrows a new day, lets see what comes from it?
> 
> - pottz


Saturday, January 29th I woke up alive and I wish the best to you. As for changes we have actual Garage postings in addition to nasal health postings. Yet we are still here, but I really miss Corelz.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## LeeRoyMan

as smoke rises from the tip of your barrel


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Do Neti Pots Really Work?*
> Nasal rinsing has been used for thousands of years to relieve sinus inflammation, congestion, allergy symptoms and more. Here's what the evidence says.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2022/01/26/well/live/neti-pot.html
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Becareful, you might drown ;(


----------



## Peteybadboy

Added a curve to the stretcher. Had to use a jig saw. Crappy job.










Used the rotex to fix what the jig saw did.

Then the edge guide on the Festool ETS does an amazing job.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Then the edge guide on the Festool ETS does an amazing job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


*Ouch!*








Unfortunately my *goto* ROS is the *Mirka* and I doubt it'd fit… the next in line is the *Rotex*, would it fit? How does it handle the rotation?

How about a review *Pbb*.


----------



## pottz

> tomorrows a new day, lets see what comes from it?
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Saturday, January 29th I woke up alive and I wish the best to you. As for changes we have actual Garage postings in addition to nasal health postings. Yet we are still here, but I really miss Corelz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


i love when i wake up alive,it would be a bummer to wake up dead ?

corelz…......oh yeah i remember him,never cared for him much.once in awhile he had a half way funny joke.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

What is the radius of the stretcher curve, Petey? Looks good from here.

Corelz jokes were good most of the time. The garage is more sober now.


----------



## pottz

> What is the radius of the stretcher curve, Petey? Looks good from here.
> 
> Corelz jokes were good most of the time. The garage is more sober now.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


your right bob,i need a drink !


----------



## bandit571

Well….between now and March 17th…..how about a few Limericks? Although, it may be hard to find any "clean" ones…

Had to repair the lid for that box…after it had flipped off the bench onto the shop floor, waiting on glue to cure, again….









"There was a man from Nantucket…...." Might not be a good idea…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

There was a man from Nantucket
Who kept his wood in a bucket
With tools scattered everywhere
He scratched his hair
Then built boxes to create their lair.

Corona Crazier yet; a state patrolman who quit because of the vaccine mandate passed away from covid ;((

No shadow for the groundhog in WW ) Early spring )


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Petey that table is looking good, despite minor setback..


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Corona Crazier yet; a state patrolman who quit because of the vaccine mandate passed away from covid ;((
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*ladies*, on a serious note, *"Do-Re-Mi"*... Here in *Australia*, people are worried about the unknown long term side affect of the vaccine's ingredients…

It takes *asbestos* 15-50 years to manifest into *Mesothelioma*...

Are those chickens (not like us brave ducks that have tripled) prepared to wait for 50 years to get that "all is safe confirmation"? Of course the vaccines *pobably* doesn't contain *asbestos*, however, it just goes to prove that it may take an *"un-waitable" time* for the ills, if any, to percolate to the top.

Yep I'm an *anti² vaxer*.... thats's an *anti anti vaxer* for the benefit of all the non mathematician *Philistines*!...
there's a *squared ("²")* lurking in there…


----------



## pottz

duckie dont worry about the virus crap there are thousand ways life is gonna kill ya.no ones gettin outta here alive ! enjoy the ride while you can! cheers my friend.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## bandit571

Fixed that lid, and installed the hinges..









We getting there..









And that should do it for a day…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

His short-term effects were a lot worse, eh? Long-term did not get an opportunity. Short-term effects have had hospitals at over 100% and impacting stroke, heart attack, and accident victims too. Medical professionals are leaving because they hate to lose so many patients.



> .... thats s an *anti anti vaxer* for the benefit of all the non mathematician *Philistines*!...
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Anyways, 2 negatives make a *POSITIVE* ))))))))))))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> Anyways, 2 negatives make a *POSITIVE* ))))))))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Damn, that means I got my 3 jabs against my will… Ringing lawyer tomorrow.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Anyways, 2 negatives make a *POSITIVE* ))))))))))))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> Damn, that means I got my 3 jabs against my will… Ringing lawyer tomorrow.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> duckie dont worry about the virus crap there are thousand ways life is gonna kill ya.no ones gettin outta here alive ! enjoy the ride while you can! cheers my friend.
> 
> - pottz


Philosophy always followed by people younger than you…Older people tend to be more understanding… at least the ones still alive.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa, the radius is by hand/eye. No idea. Will be working on it today. Love that edge guide.

Duck, Festool edge guide for the ETS 125 100 bucks and worth it. You can set it at angles as well, preset and random. It will not fit the rotex, don't think the Mirka either. Instructions came in every language but English. It has two pads one for not scratching a finished surface, the other hard plastic. There is your review.

Will finish the curve on the stretcher, and sand the tenons. Final assembly could be today.

40 deg, going lower. Frost alert for tropical plants and iguanas.


----------



## 987Ron

23 this early am. 55 later, Sun is shinning bright in a clear sky. 
Coffee is really great this am. Louisiane with Chicory. Turned the heater on in the shop, little bit later after the chill is knocked off. 
Thinking of how to make a wooden box that would stack and hold with a systainer. Same size etc. But then I ask myself "Why". 
Pottz: I agree. Long term effects of the vaciine is irrelevant to some of us. At 83 will never see any 40-50 year old manifest of the virus. Unless it promotes exceptional life spans. Then watch out.


----------



## bigblockyeti

What does the Festool edge guide do that holding the sander with a hand can't do? It looks a bit like a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## 987Ron

To cold for S. Georgia. Power off and on in some areas, wifi off and on here. This is only a cold period. 
Makes one wonder what a real calamity would cause. Disaster?


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm, maybe a spokeshave instead of the fancy sanders? Long ago, they'd use a drawknife towards the center of that curve. Then spokeshave it smooth. Saw cut in the center, and work back towards the ends…bevel up in one direction, bevel down going the other way…...Main reason Stanley made the compass plane…

I guess everything will come to a halt this afternoon, here in Ohio…sometime around 3pm?

21 partly cloudy degrees outside….and the Boss needs to go "to the Store" in a little bit…...


----------



## EricFai

38 in Upstate South Carolina and sunny, forecast is 54 this afternoon.


----------



## pottz

> Topa, the radius is by hand/eye. No idea. Will be working on it today. Love that edge guide.
> 
> Duck, Festool edge guide for the ETS 125 100 bucks and worth it. You can set it at angles as well, preset and random. It will not fit the rotex, don t think the Mirka either. Instructions came in every language but English. It has two pads one for not scratching a finished surface, the other hard plastic. There is your review.
> 
> Will finish the curve on the stretcher, and sand the tenons. Final assembly could be today.
> 
> 40 deg, going lower. Frost alert for tropical plants and iguanas.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


yeah they showed on the news this morning the igaunas falling out of the trees.they said if you see one looking like it's dead just leave it alone and they will thaw out and be fine-lol.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

GOOD TIMES :<))))))))


----------



## 987Ron

Remember the good times as well. 1960 Louts 11. No radio, tapes, speedometer, glove box, just fun stuff.


----------



## bigblockyeti

This was my "fun" vehicle I'm sort of glad I got rid of it as northern oh was exceedingly boring for any kind of ride and it only became really fun at 140+ which I suspect was likely to get very expensive at some time. I'm sort of wishing I still had it now being 1/2hr from the edge of the Great Smokey mountains with lots of elevation changes and a plethora of curves.









This is what I've got now (had both at the same time for ~4 years) which was far more comfortable for riding straight as an arrow for 2 miles at a time between stop signs. It is quite a bit more comfortable riding 2-up but the ground clearance, especially turning right is dismal at best.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I rode a dirt bike in the sagebrush as a kid. When I got to the Seattle area, I realized I needed to ride like I was invisible ;(( I have known a few people who forgot they were invisible and paid the price ;(( Left turns in front of a bike rider were the worst invisibility incidents ;(((((((


----------



## pottz

> I rode a dirt bike in the sagebrush as a kid. When I got to the Seattle area, I realized I needed to ride like I was invisible ;(( I have known a few people who forgot they were invisible and paid the price ;(( Left turns in front of a bike rider were the worst invisibility incidents ;(((((((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


had a cousin killed that way,young kid 18 turned right in front of him,brain dead on arrival.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> What does the Festool edge guide do that holding the sander with a hand can t do? It looks a bit like a solution in search of a problem.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Yeah… like a shooting board… all it's good for is to use your plane without having to upright it after putting it down on it's side to protect the blade.


> Hmmm, maybe a spokeshave instead of the fancy sanders?...
> - bandit571


Yeah… why fly from *Spain* to *Yankeeland* in a fancy plane, some guy called *Columbus* had no problem in a boat… though I'd love to see any *bandit* try that in a #5 Stanley plane.


> ..... only became really fun at 140+ .....


This was my "fun" vehicle,









didn't go fast but great for picking up the *ladies*... and I didn't mind a grab for my horn.

Must have been the baby blue eyes and the white shoes… and the hairpin.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> I rode a dirt bike in the sagebrush as a kid. When I got to the Seattle area, I realized I needed to ride like I was invisible ;(( I have known a few people who forgot they were invisible and paid the price ;(( Left turns in front of a bike rider were the worst invisibility incidents ;(((((((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> had a cousin killed that way,young kid 18 turned right in front of him,brain dead on arrival.
> 
> - pottz


Before I was old enough to ride a cousin skidded on the pavement on his belly. Mom was an RN so he came by to have her check it. We got to see what muscles looked like. All the skin was gone. It was his lucky day.


----------



## bandit571

Fancy cordless drill, today..









Installed some feet..









So…why is this called a Church Key?









First coat of Amber Shellac…inside and..









Outside…and a look at the end..









Waiting on coat #2..and the glue for the feet to dry..


----------



## splintergroup

Looks edible (delicious) Bandit!
Fine work with the DT arc.

Do you cut your Zinsser?


----------



## bandit571

> Looks edible (delicious) Bandit!
> Fine work with the DT arc.
> 
> Do you cut your Zinsser?
> 
> - splintergroup


Nope, no cutting…just a thin coat…


----------



## sras

> I rode a dirt bike in the sagebrush as a kid. When I got to the Seattle area, I realized I needed to ride like I was invisible ;(( I have known a few people who forgot they were invisible and paid the price ;(( Left turns in front of a bike rider were the worst invisibility incidents ;(((((((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> had a cousin killed that way,young kid 18 turned right in front of him,brain dead on arrival.
> 
> - pottz


I got to experience that situation first hand. 18 yr old driver as well. I went through the windshield. Nasty bruise on my back - I was extremely lucky.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I rode a dirt bike in the sagebrush as a kid. When I got to the Seattle area, I realized I needed to ride like I was invisible ;(( I have known a few people who forgot they were invisible and paid the price ;(( Left turns in front of a bike rider were the worst invisibility incidents ;(((((((
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> had a cousin killed that way,young kid 18 turned right in front of him,brain dead on arrival.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> I got to experience that situation first hand. 18 yr old driver as well. I went through the windshield. Nasty bruise on my back - I was extremely lucky.
> 
> - sras


Ouch!!!


----------



## sras

> Ouch!!!
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


You got that right. One of the highest pain levels I can remember.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Steve, definitely a lucky OUCH!

The Ring camera app had a guy who has had too many car prowls. He took the dome light bulb out, leaves his car unlocked, and set a mole trap under a blanket. He indicated he has had takers ))))))))) Others have said they do not lock their cars to save windows and prevent locks from being destroyed by screwdrivers.

SWMBO made steak. Too bad it was cube steak! ;(((((((( I'm gonna have to pay close attention when in the store ))))


----------



## LeeRoyMan




----------



## pottz

> - LeeRoyMan


well that didn't end well did it ? are those duck feathers ;-/


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> - LeeRoyMan


i told ya NOT to throw the bird into the tree shredder!!!


----------



## LeeRoyMan

Got some stray cats around here…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* thinking and praying for you this Friday- as for the cars in the good days, yes for memories, but I love all the technology that vehicles offer; Today we have many government mandates- the *auto/stop* button. And as you stated- I won't be around in 40/50 years, for the vaccines WOES… Keep us posted…










*Motorcycles-* mine was a 1981 Harley Sportster- By the grace of God I did not have death or body damage. What I did have were road trip memories.

Then I had an Ephiny while cruising on the highway- I looked down at the spoke wheels, 70mph it was then that I wasn't afraid of death but being hurt so bad that I would be an invalid and having to be cared for by a Mother. It was sold a short time later.

*My vehicle of choice would be a Lexus LS- *










*Good night…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

DW I am more of a truck guy. Gotta haul stuff, more practical I suppose.


----------



## pottz

> DW I am more of a truck guy. Gotta haul stuff, more practical I suppose.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 ive driven a truck for the last 40 years.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I started as a tractor guy at about 6 years old and graduated to trucks. I probably would have started earlier but that is when dad bought the Popping Johnny. He did all the farming with draft horses before that. The dirt bike was fun for a couple of years. One tractor opportunity I declined was one night I was milking for McPherson. He came into the barn and asked if I knew how to drive a Cat. No, I had never been one a Cat.

He had a bunker-style silo along a creek that ran past his farm. He used a small Cat to compact corn silage in it. If it is not well compacted and the air out it rots quickly. The silage was piled higher than the silo walls and the Cat had slid off the side towards the creek. When he asked if I wanted to learn to drive a Cat I declined that opportunity ) He had a 4020 John Deere. I suggested he use it to drag it back up on the silage  I suppose he did. I continued milking. Pretty soon I heard the Cat running back and forth again.


----------



## Peteybadboy

+1 Truck F150

Morn all Golf today.

Sitting inside with two sweatshirts on. 65 in the house 42 out.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck

> - LeeRoyMan
> 
> well that didn t end well did it ? are those duck feathers ;-/
> 
> - pottz


Now you have the reason for the animal nightie… molting season.


----------



## 987Ron

I was a performance car guy, my first a 1930 Model A coupe with a rumble seat. None of that technical stuff to go bad. No locks on the doors for thieves to break, no catalytics to steal, Simple and fun for a 17 yr. old.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Did you buy it new?


----------



## 987Ron

No it was older than I by 8 years. Dad let me buy it when I was 15, the car was 23, took it home and he had be rebuild the brakes, suspension, do a valve job, new exhaust, etc. I did the work, learned a lot about how a car was built. He wanted be to be aware of how it worked and what not to rely on. He let me learn.
Ask him once if something was "clean enough" the answer was no. After several tries realized the question should be is it "clean". No enough, it was either clean or dirty. 
Next car was a 1950 Ford then a 1952 Ford Convertible. Then an Austin Healey 100-4 BN-2. The AH is one I wish I still had. But if I did have the AH probably would not have the Porsche 987 Cayman S.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

It's Monday, tad bit cold at 38F. Shop doors, yup wide open.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

This was my vehicle as a lad, and only 15 cents a ride and no overhead…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

My first car was 1984 Toyota Tercel. Paid $700. No working AC.


----------



## LeeRoyMan

69' Volkswagon Squareback
Had to rebuild the engine with my dad in order to have it.


----------



## bandit571

First car? 1964 Ford Falcon Futura 4 door….190 straight 6, with hand choke, AM radio…could go 20 miles on just fumes….

Was sitting in a driveway, with the motor running…fellow walks by, saying "What a piece of Junk" and the car shuts itself down….

Some of the other memories from that car….can't be printed here….


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> First car? 1964 Ford Falcon Futura 4 door….190 straight 6, with hand choke, AM radio…could go 20 miles on just fumes….
> 
> Was sitting in a driveway, with the motor running…fellow walks by, saying "What a piece of Junk" and the car shuts itself down….
> 
> Some of the other memories from that car….can t be printed here….
> 
> - bandit571


LOL


----------



## pottz

my moms old datsun b210 station wagon.every teen boys dream car-lol.at least it was transportation.


----------



## DS

First car…
Wish I still had it.
Price went up 5,000% since 1982… (not an exaggeration, sadly)










This one might be a fake Cobra Jet since the shaker intake is incorrect, but this was my paint scheme…so…

(Edited to fix math error)


----------



## bigblockyeti

> Price went up 50,000% since 1982… (not an exaggeration, sadly)
> 
> - DS


Wait till you see what TP does by December.


----------



## DS

> Price went up 50,000% since 1982… (not an exaggeration, sadly)
> 
> - DS
> 
> Wait till you see what TP does by December.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


I guess I'll be rich then…at least for a few weeks.


----------



## DS

Oops… I guess it was an accidental exaggeration.
It's too late in the day for math.
Only 5,000% (50x)


----------



## bigblockyeti

> I guess I'll be rich then…at least for a few weeks.
> 
> - DS


It'll be long enough for the government to levy personal property tax on your TP stockpile.


----------



## 987Ron

5,000 % still makes you wish money wise but the joy from back then is bigger.
I paid $55 for the old Model A in 1954 or 55 sold it two years later for $65. Todays value ??

Tried to do some math on the cost of keeping an old Austin Healey or Lotus vs the value increase. Over a long period of time storing and maintaining it does add up. Came to the conclusion the cost of keeping was about or more than the increase in value, depends on the vehicle obviously. The Lotus 11 or super 7 would have been worth it to have kept. Model A not.


----------



## EricFai

My first car was a 71 VW Bug with a moon roof. That was a fun car to drive in the winter time, up an over the snow drifts in Michigan. Heat that was another story.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I guess I'll be rich then…at least for a few weeks.
> 
> - DS
> 
> It ll be long enough for the government to levy personal property tax on your TP stockpile.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> My first car was a 71 VW Bug with a moon roof. That was a fun car to drive in the winter time, up an over the snow drifts in Michigan. Heat that was another story.
> 
> - Eric


Yeah about that heat….. LOL


----------



## bigblockyeti

I found a cedar tree, normally I'd charge ~$800-$1000 to take it down.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/604579804057146/?ref=search&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post&tracking=browse_serp%3A53d5c511-6846-457e-b7be-ca14abdf94c1










Reminds me of this:


----------



## Peteybadboy

First car? Maverick 70's? Rusted out holes in the floor. Bent the linkage in the shifter, rode home from LI to NJ in first gear with no breaks. I made it. Had it towed away after that.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> First car? Maverick 70 s? Rusted out holes in the floor. Bent the linkage in the shifter, rode home from LI to NJ in first gear with no breaks. I made it. Had it towed away after that.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


OMG


----------



## DS

I got $2300 for that car when I sold it in 1982.
They've been selling from $70k to $100k at auction recently.

It was a 1971 Ford Torino 429 Cobra Jet.
Fully restored and numbers matching - looking pretty much just like that photo.
(Mine had all the appropriate side decals too)

Just seeing it on here is really making me miss it.
I was only 18. Too much car for that age.

It was a fluke that I even ended up with it.

In those days it didn't seem like anything super special. Just an 11 year old used car.
Though the 429CJ was indeed special.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I never was a fast car guy, or drove fast. Really just view a vehicle as transportation.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

My first car it got me out of the house :<)))))))


----------



## pottz

> I never was a fast car guy, or drove fast. Really just view a vehicle as transportation.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


+1 i never spent much money on cars,buy it today lose 5000k tomorrow,not a great investment.


----------



## EricFai

I hear ya there Pottz, the one and only new car purchase was a 90 T-Bird drove that for 12 years. Then started buying used trucks.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Car memories the 1960's plastic Jesus on the dash of the car*










*This is my current one that is in my shop- and honestly every time that I press the start button on my laser or CNC I look and ask for a blessing.*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> I never was a fast car guy, or drove fast. Really just view a vehicle as transportation.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


*maybe something like this?*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Pottz there is another icon that is praised in the Latino community



















*Jesús Malverde* look him up quite a popular guy…

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jes%C3%BAs_Malverde


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> I never was a fast car guy, or drove fast. Really just view a vehicle as transportation.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight
> 
> *maybe something like this?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


Oh yeah, on the rare occasion we got to use them. Our unit got dropped into places. From there it was on foot.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

delete


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Car memories the 1960 s plastic Jesus on the dash of the car*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is my current one that is in my shop- and honestly every time that I press the start button on my laser or CNC I look and ask for a blessing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> only the mexicans here had those !
> 
> - pottz


They were popular in Idaho. I can't remember if it was Mormons or 7th Days that had them.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Somebody did a song about Him riding n the dashboard of their car but I can't remember who.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I wanted to do this breaking horses when I was a kid but dad's methods were so slow they wouldn't play the game.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all up and coffee. A bit of shop time today. 65 later and warmer tomorrow. 
Have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

39 rainy degrees outside the window…rather ugly out there.

Might just go and hide out in the shop, after Lunch..have another kind of "Leftovers" to work on..









Wondering what to make next….and have this done by March…


----------



## pottz

> Pottz there is another icon that is praised in the Latino community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jesús Malverde* look him up quite a popular guy…
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jes%C3%BAs_Malverde
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


adored by drug traffickers,great guy !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

To a certain culture, he is their Robin Hood… sometimes known as the "Cjuba Lord", "angel of the poor". When it comes to icons people have their beliefs some it is Festool…










and for others, it may be…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Coming soon: Climate lockdowns?*

https://thehill.com/opinion/finance/592011-coming-soon-climate-lockdowns


----------



## Peteybadboy

Topa. that be Don Imus

"I don't care if it rains or Freezes as long I have my plastic Jesus ride'n on the dashboard of my car

I can go one hundred miles hour long as I got the old might power glued up there by my pair of fuzzy dice. "

Sung by Reverend Billy Sol Hargis.

First coat of oil on the table.


----------



## pottz

> Topa. that be Don Imus
> 
> "I don t care if it rains or Freezes as long I have my plastic Jesus ride n on the dashboard of my car
> 
> I can go one hundred miles hour long as I got the old might power glued up there by my pair of fuzzy dice. "
> 
> Sung by Reverend Billy Sol Hargis.
> 
> First coat of oil on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


lookin real pretty petey.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Topa. that be Don Imus
> 
> "I don t care if it rains or Freezes as long I have my plastic Jesus ride n on the dashboard of my car
> 
> I can go one hundred miles hour long as I got the old might power glued up there by my pair of fuzzy dice. "
> 
> Sung by Reverend Billy Sol Hargis.
> 
> First coat of oil on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


Thanks, that was him ) Table looking good.


----------



## 987Ron

Table is looking good. Anxious to see the top side. Bet it is even better.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Coming soon: Climate lockdowns?*
> 
> https://thehill.com/opinion/finance/592011-coming-soon-climate-lockdowns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


DW they'll never make a lockdown that will reverse the process. I wonder if archeologists digging a million years from now will figure out what happened and if they well are ******************** sapiens, aliens, or some species evolved from Homos that survived?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *Coming soon: Climate lockdowns?*
> 
> https://thehill.com/opinion/finance/592011-coming-soon-climate-lockdowns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> DW they ll never make a lockdown that will reverse the process. I wonder if archeologists digging a million years from now will figure out what happened and if they well are ******************** sapiens, aliens, or some species evolved from Homos that survived?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


IMO- It is interesting to see what the globalist say but it is what really will happen- control of the people and more importantly climate-carbon tax. Who pays for a mandated tax?

Enjoy what you have, for you should know a good thing doesn't last forever…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Ron-* I have you on my calendar for hip replacement surgery this Friday the 4th… I just want to express the best for you.

Prayers and thoughts for you…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Petey's table is looking fantastic. I have enjoyed the progress of it- Good job As I have said before you are our Charles Neil or would you prefer the Garage Whisperer…

Q: I think about what my projects are worth $$$ would you care to put a price tag on this beauty.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> Topa. that be Don Imus
> 
> "I don t care if it rains or Freezes as long I have my plastic Jesus ride n on the dashboard of my car
> 
> I can go one hundred miles hour long as I got the old might power glued up there by my pair of fuzzy dice. "
> 
> Sung by Reverend Billy Sol Hargis.
> 
> First coat of oil on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Peteybadboy


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

Busy day at Mothers. Managed to load one tool box to take to my sisters. Cleared out that area. Alot more available space now.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> *Coming soon: Climate lockdowns?*
> 
> https://thehill.com/opinion/finance/592011-coming-soon-climate-lockdowns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> DW they ll never make a lockdown that will reverse the process. I wonder if archeologists digging a million years from now will figure out what happened and if they well are ******************** sapiens, aliens, or some species evolved from Homos that survived?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> IMO- It is interesting to see what the globalist say but it is what really will happen- control of the people and more importantly climate-carbon tax. Who pays for a mandated tax?
> 
> Enjoy what you have, for you should know a good thing doesn t last forever…
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


The carbon tax will be a scheme that shuts down the economy if it is effective.

Good hopes for Ron's hip too.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> Petey s table is looking fantastic. I have enjoyed the progress of it- Good job As I have said before you are our Charles Neil or would you prefer the Garage Whisperer…
> 
> Q: I think about what my projects are worth $$$ would you care to put a price tag on this beauty.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


I'm gonna bet $5K. Is that reasonable?


----------



## Peteybadboy

Thanks Topa but I would not sell that table.

I think I will chamfer the ends of the tenons on the stretcher.

Ron good luck with the hip.

DW I have to call uncle Wah. He is over covid. 
Thanks for sending him the angel.


----------



## 987Ron

Morning all up and about with coffee in hand. Prep day today, not much to do actually, reread all the pre-op stuff.

Thanks for all the well wishes and support. I am a wimp about this kind of thing.

Having a metal hip joint (titanium) part does this make me a "Borg"??

75 later today and tomorrow.

Have a great day.


----------



## bandit571

And…The Great Blizzard of 2022 is here….22 windy degrees, not counting the wind chills. A fine, powdery snow, looking like fog outside…be a good day to just sit and look out the window….until I get bored, then Lunch, and then the shop….

Currently a Level 1 Snow Emergency here….Don't feel like going out and play Bumper Kars with a bunch of idiots who have forgotten HOW to drive in this crap…..safer and cheaper, just to stay home.

Can still remember the REAL blizzard….of 1978…was living in a mobile home park, on a hilltop…...


----------



## EricFai

I remember that Blizzard, St Patrick's Day, in southern Michigan. Had the next week off from school, walked to the store for my mom, it was a mile down the road. I took the short cut across the lake, knee deep snow. What should have taken 30 minutes or so took around 3 hours there an back.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Blizzard memories from when I lived in Michigan and I do remember the blizzard of 1978-










Now I live in AZ and the the only Blizzards that I know of -


----------



## bandit571

In 1978, I was in the Weekend Warriors. had the duffel bag with all the cold weather gear IN my house….got all that stuff on, and a kids sled, and walked to the store. Wasn't much snow at the back (west) door, I could get outside that way….Snow was 1/2 way up the front door, and I had to dig down to get in. The night before, on a whim, I backed the AMC Ambassador into our parking spot, with the rearend facing West…...the driveway up the hill had an 1" of ice UNDER the snow…..1/4 mile to the main road, downhill, there were about 4 drifts across the driveway, all 4' tall….made for a fun drive, later that week (Started on a Wednesday evening) and to add in a little more excitement..

IF you did get to the bottom of that hill, right across the 2 lane Main Highway was a 6' deep drop-off into a fenced field…..

At work, we had a "railroad cut" where hopper cars of Carbon Black would be hooked up to a silo….railroad cut filled up level….could see about the top 2' of the cars….took a while to dig them out. Factory was shut down for about a week….Maintenance Crew that was IN the place…about wiped out all the vending machines…as they couldn't get out…and Pizza Hut wasn't going to deliver, anyway.

I called the Armory, told them IF they need me…they will just have to come and pick me up.


----------



## GR8HUNTER

some time ago i posted my ice maker is not making ice well finally pulled it front and took off the valve and ohm tested it turns out that part went bad as i did not get a tone on ohm setting so now im waiting for part from amazon to start making ice again :<))))))))))))))))


----------



## sras

This hasn't happened in 10 years! This is what I saw when I got onto LJs this morning.










Always fun when it happens.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..need ice? just step outside my doors….and if you are not quick about it, you will be an ice cube,,,


----------



## splintergroup

Well we finally had our first "snow" of the season here in central NM. A dusting (<1> you like somewhere in the state. We had 6 feet of snow on the ground one year from two storms, fun but I was the one who had to shovel.

I can deal with heat, cold, rain, snow, but weather wise wind is the one thing I hate the most.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Splint if you don't like wind stay away from Ft. Myers.

Playing golf in Scotland the cadies asked if I knew how to play golf in the wind. I just told them I live in Ft. Myers. They just nodded.

78 and sunny winds 10 to 20 I'd say.

SRAS - what are the odds?


----------



## bandit571

Think it might have snowed a bit..









Looking south, with the wind out of the north…Can almost see a full city block…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*No, it may be not be what you are thinking…*










*Test Your Woodworking Skills In VR With 'Vrkshop*






*and this a good explanation of VR in the woodshop…*

*vrkshop (HTC Vive): Stool Sample Redo + Free Play*





*A great idea for a woodworker who can no longer have and maintain a shop or one who may be in recovery from a medical condition…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker




----------



## pottz

> - Desert_Woodworker


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz


Glad to see you here, honestly… In my heart, I knew that you would be back here, and after Top Max' chastisement from Moke. It is a new site with a framed structure- best to him and that format. Here at the Garage, as a group of the people who started with your Corona Crazy, and as long as we want, we can fraternize as long as it meets LJ Community standards.

*Pottz you know that the Garage is without a Jokemeister- do you not feel it in your heart to help get one for us?*

*and for old times sake… allowed at the Garage…*


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> This hasn t happened in 10 years! This is what I saw when I got onto LJs this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always fun when it happens.
> 
> - sras


----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## woodbutcherbynight




----------



## LeeRoyMan

> *Pottz you know that the Garage is without a Jokemeister- do you not feel it in your heart to help get one for us?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


No way there is going to be anybody that replaces the "Jokemeister" as long as every joke goes under scrutiny and is in danger of getting flagged then get booted.

You should take over the job, that way all the jokes would meet Lj guidelines, and there would be no complaining or flagging going on.


----------



## bandit571

Something is holding this joint apart…can't drive it down any further…









Kinds of rocks a bit..hmmm..









Ah…that tab needs a trim….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> - woodbutcherbynight


LOL!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> This hasn t happened in 10 years! This is what I saw when I got onto LJs this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always fun when it happens.
> 
> - sras


I don't remember the last time I saw that. Were you absent for a week or more?


----------



## sras

> SRAS - what are the odds?
> 
> - Peteybadboy


I'm not sure Petey. It's been 10 years since I was logged on to LJs and my profile showed up. It used to be a bit more common when the membership was smaller. I think the "Roll the Dice" algorithm look through all members that have at least 5 projects.



> Were you absent for a week or more?
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


Not really Bob. We were gone weekend before last and I've been scrambling to catch up with everything around here. I keep wanting to dig out my photo album and find a pic of my first car  Haven't made the time for that yet.


----------



## 987Ron

5:45 am No coffee, no food. Off to the Butcher Shop in a bit. (Hospital) Todays the day. 
Should be only one night and home Sat. When Sat. ??? Wife is more on edge than I.

Be absent for awhile.

Nice and warm out already 67 and 77 is predicted. Rain later today and tonight.

Have a good day.


----------



## pottz

> - DesertWoodworker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Glad to see you here, honestly… In my heart, I knew that you would be back here, and after Top Max chastisement from Moke. It is a new site with a framed structure- best to him and that format. Here at the Garage, as a group of the people who started with your Corona Crazy, and as long as we want, we can fraternize as long as it meets LJ Community standards.
> 
> *Pottz you know that the Garage is without a Jokemeister- do you not feel it in your heart to help get one for us?*
> 
> *and for old times sake… allowed at the Garage…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - DesertWoodworker


i never left dw.it's a big forum with room for all i think.


----------



## pottz

> *Pottz you know that the Garage is without a Jokemeister- do you not feel it in your heart to help get one for us?*
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> No way there is going to be anybody that replaces the "Jokemeister" as long as every joke goes under scrutiny and is in danger of getting flagged then get booted.
> 
> You should take over the job, that way all the jokes would meet Lj guidelines, and there would be no complaining or flagging going on.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


leeroy now thats funny


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> *No way there is going to be anybody that replaces the "Jokemeister" *as long as every joke goes under scrutiny and is in danger of getting flagged then get booted.
> 
> You should take over the job, that way all the jokes would meet Lj guidelines, and there would be no complaining or flagging going on.
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


Not so fast- and it won't be me… *She makes 120 cocktails an hour and tells jokes. Meet your new robot bartender* as for jokes as long as Pottz isn't programming the software- this issue is solved.










https://www.miamiherald.com/miami-com/miami-com-news/article258008453.html


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

> 5:45 am No coffee, no food. Off to the Butcher Shop in a bit. (Hospital) Todays the day.
> Should be only one night and home Sat. When Sat. ??? Wife is more on edge than I.
> 
> Be absent for awhile.
> 
> Nice and warm out already 67 and 77 is predicted. Rain later today and tonight.
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> - 987Ron


Praying all goes well


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> 5:45 am No coffee, no food. Off to the Butcher Shop in a bit. (Hospital) Todays the day.
> Should be only one night and home Sat. When Sat. ??? Wife is more on edge than I.
> 
> Be absent for awhile.
> 
> Nice and warm out already 67 and 77 is predicted. Rain later today and tonight.
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> - 987Ron


We'll be here for you when you get home… Let me know what type of food you would like and of coarse I'll always have a Coors lite longneck in the fridge.


----------



## bandit571

Good luck!


----------



## bandit571

It was a pretty normal day at Camp Perry, Ohio one "fine" spring day…a blustery 40 degree wind coming in of the lake..

Standing on the Firing Line at the KD (Known Distance)Range, Preparing to shoot from the standing position. Locked & loaded M-16s. Was told to "snuggle" the butt of the weapon into the shoulder area, and be ready to fire…...

A single shot rings out! 
Major Murphy hollared out.."Who the flock did that?"

Someone called back "it was mine, weapon had a "cook-off", Sir"

"Don't let it happen again!" 
"Yes, Sir!"

That day, I shot 39 out of 40…all center of the bullseye….as for that 40th? Not too sure…..

So..how does a cold barrel manage to cook-off a round? Might be from a FROZEN finger getting too close to the trigger…but…a Cook-off is MY story, and I am sticking to that….


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Interesting story on the "cook-off" at first you had me going on this one….


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

AR15s slam fire occasionally when loaded. I suppose the M16s probably have the same tendency. Interesting episodes when they jam. One guy got barred from matches when his slam fired the second time in a match.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> 5:45 am No coffee, no food. Off to the Butcher Shop in a bit. (Hospital) Todays the day.
> Should be only one night and home Sat. When Sat. ??? Wife is more on edge than I.
> 
> Be absent for awhile.
> 
> Nice and warm out already 67 and 77 is predicted. Rain later today and tonight.
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> - 987Ron


Hoping for the best! Do they put you to sleep or use local anesthesia?


----------



## bandit571

One time..trying to "Qualify" at a range….while trying to zero a "NEW" (to me) M-16…..noticed the pins for the internals were walking right out the left side of the lower receiver..and the dang thing no longer went "Bang bang"...

While on the M1911 Colt 45 range at Camp Perry…...some big dummy (and NOT me) decided to John Wayne it…yep, single handed grip….pulled the trigger…and got a scar on his forehead, to remind him NOT to do that again.

Also, at camp Perry, they have a watch tower out on the lake shore….both to warn any boats, and to call cease fire when one boat went through, anyway….I guess one year (before they put in that tower) the M-60 range cut a boat in half and sank it…..

KD Range…had the old pop-up targets, operated by a crew working in the trench. What happens is this…
Check to patch any bullet holes are present. Raise the target back up, and HUG the concrete wall the stands are attached to…...until the last shot. Lower the target, mark if any bullet holes actually hit the target.. and repeat the cycle.

Usually a lot of gravel will rain down on you…one time a target and what was left of the wooden frame fall down into the trench….they had shot away most of the frame…idiot had it on Auto, instead of Semi….28 rounds.

While in between firing orders, Mother Nature called….there was a bright yellow Pota-John back behind the trench…when I stood back up to leave it….noticed a 5.56mm hole through the door, right about nose level….

Always seemed to travel to Perry in either the spring , or in LATE October…..although there are brand new Barracks there…they never installed anything to provide HEAT….you slept in your "Fart-sack" on the metal cots.

Nowadays, I guess the ranges are all computer controlled pop ups….takes all the "fun" out of it…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*As a survivor from the 2 previous forums- shocking as it may seem the Garage has been vacated.*

*After some rearranging why not make the Garage a new makeover? With the shop cat!*



















*The new-look is up to Gunny's approval…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Bandit and others- * here is an idea why not start or continue with a military theme sort of BLOG here at the Garage. For we have people like you and Gunny and probably others who can add. The sleeping on a bare spring cot, as you said, sure made me wonder more about those who have real military experiences and wish to share.

My contribution recently-


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I shot on the American Long Range Back Powder Team at Ottawa in 1995 at the Canadian "Camp Perry." We were shooting black powder cartridge rifles at 800, 900, and 1,000 yards.

Our grandson was in training to deploy Djibouti. One of the guys was not safe to be on the firing line. John sent me a picture of the 9 mm magazine the guy hit laying at his feet during a reloading drill )))))

One day we were shooting 600 yards at a range near here. It was black powder cartridge too. Most are .45, but some .40s at midrange. A friend had his 12 yo son in the pits with us pulling targets. A bullet hit the metal target frame, bounced back, and hit his son in the chest. It did not have any energy left and just left a bruise.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

DEfinitely winding down DW. I doubt there will be 19K.


----------



## pottz

all things in life will end boys,time to move on.it was a great run we had.well, gotta finish packing….......


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

It Ain't Over - Animal House*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Relief for Cricket. One less to monitor )


----------



## 987Ron

Back from the surgery. 30 hrs total time in hospital. Amazing but lots of waiting. A bit sore, but the walker and elevated potty seat makes me mobile, well some. Doing a lot better than I thought I would. Had therapy at the hosptial before I left it, walked maybe 100 yds from room to therapy room and back. 
Home and all is well. Back to normal in a few weeks. Walker for week or so then cane then just me and my Titanium hip. 
Thanks for all the encouragement and wishes. Much appreciated.


----------



## bandit571

2 hours IN the shop…we now have glue up…and a dead mouse.

Film at 2300 hrs

I just might keep this thread going…out of habit.

Air Fryer…big batch of shredded spuds, a handful of diced Onions, garlic salt…390 degrees and let fry for 10 minutes, with a shake/stir at the 5 minute mark….LUNCH!


----------



## splintergroup

Awesome Ron!

Glad to hear all seems well.

I worked in a bio-mechanics lab back in the early 80's, headed by a top wrist surgeon. I had lots of access to the "latest" in the implant device happenings and recall that hips were still a new field. Lots of failures at the joint interface with shedding of materials being the big problem.

30 years later it seems these issues have been well worked out and now replacements are routine. You timed it right 8^)

Take care and good luck at the air ports!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

Great report Ron- Remarkable recovery and it is encouraging to me and others, for someday they will have to go through it… keep us updated


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> all things in life will end boys,time to move on.it was a great run we had.well, *gotta finish packing….......*
> 
> - pottz


*Let me know if you need any help packing?*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

That is good news, Ron. Did they do local anesthesia or put you to sleep?

Mom had a hip problem and spent a year of her childhood in a cast. It was in the 80s when she was about 50 she had a replacement and never had any problems. She said it is one of the most stable replacements they do.


----------



## bandit571

Hmmm..making sawdust..









Corner #3…and plywood cut to final size..









Corner #4 started..









Fancy stuff..









Full dry fit, need to plane that rough edge…









And the Infamous Forest of Clamps….let this sit a day….

Shop also has one less Mouse in the House…he got a little too close to me boot sole…..


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> all things in life will end boys,time to move on.it was a great run we had.well, gotta finish packing….......
> 
> - pottz


Packing? What are you taking with you? )))


----------



## sras

Great news Ron - heal well!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> all things in life will end boys,time to move on.it was a great run we had.well, gotta finish packing….......
> 
> - pottz
> 
> *Packing? What are you taking with you? )))*
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*The more important thing is what is he leaving behind and who has to clean it up ((*

*Pottz- why can't you open up your heart and let us give you a great retirement party in the new lounge-?*










*and catered by your favorite Food Truck? Are you OK with Sunday? I need time to quote some of your past postings…
*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Kidding aside Pottz-* should you walk away then who could do a better job and guide unwarranted posting than you? Dude, why can't you do both the Garage and that other one?


----------



## pottz

> Back from the surgery. 30 hrs total time in hospital. Amazing but lots of waiting. A bit sore, but the walker and elevated potty seat makes me mobile, well some. Doing a lot better than I thought I would. Had therapy at the hosptial before I left it, walked maybe 100 yds from room to therapy room and back.
> Home and all is well. Back to normal in a few weeks. Walker for week or so then cane then just me and my Titanium hip.
> Thanks for all the encouragement and wishes. Much appreciated.
> 
> - 987Ron


good to hear my friend.my brother had his done last year,went real well and he's totally normal now.well at least whet id call him normal-lol.


----------



## pottz

> all things in life will end boys,time to move on.it was a great run we had.well, gotta finish packing….......
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Packing? What are you taking with you? )))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


just good memories bob.


----------



## pottz

> *Kidding aside Pottz-* should you walk away then who could do a better job and guide unwarranted posting than you? Dude, why can t you do both the Garage and that other one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


we'll see dw but it just looks like the were gonna come to the garage and the door will be locked.plus im not running the thread for quite awhile.i just wanna thank all of you that stuck with this crazy train and didn't jump off a long time ago.i consider you all good friends.hey im not leaving the forum,ill still be around,just not here maybe ! *peace boys !!!!!*


----------



## bandit571

Rather amusing…all those that said they would stick it out on this thread…are now jumping ship to the next "Latest & Greatest" thread. So, all the work to keep this thread going, down the drain…..

I'll keep posting here….until no longer allowed to….

About the way the old FWW Knots forum ended up…..


----------



## bandit571

Currently at the end of Episode #1. of Paul Sellers Masterclasses " Desk Top Organizer" build…

Just got done with watching Episode No. 2….looks like tomorrow, I'll start on the bottom and lid of that box…

Stay tuned….


----------



## pottz

> Rather amusing…all those that said they would stick it out on this thread…are now jumping ship to the next "Latest & Greatest" thread. So, all the work to keep this thread going, down the drain…..
> 
> I ll keep posting here….until no longer allowed to….
> 
> About the way the old FWW Knots forum ended up…..
> 
> - bandit571


well good bandit you "stay" here and i wont say anything when you show up on "another" thread !


----------



## pottz

ill leave you all with this song.from peter paul and mary…..peace my friends !


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Saturday wrap up-

Many projects to meet the deadlines- most important is my 2 Valentine's day gifts. A laser cutting with a box of my organic lemons.*










*a day spent on vectors of the school logo… 30+ hours*










*off to the "perch*"


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

> DEfinitely winding down DW. I doubt there will be 19K.
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor


*Also, I watch the view count this post should put us at 120,0000 views… * still open and we are not gone. We have gone through a realignment but with people who haven't given up on the Garage- then send a shout out.

This forum has the most freedom, especially since Cricket is handling the individual rather than the whole group…

Here is an article on some businesses that made a comeback
https://www.fastcompany.com/3042431/the-biggest-business-comebacks-of-the-past-20-years


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

> all things in life will end boys,time to move on.it was a great run we had.well, gotta finish packing….......
> 
> - pottz
> 
> Packing? What are you taking with you? )))
> 
> - TopamaxSurvivor
> 
> just good memories bob.
> 
> - pottz


I'd better find and pack those too )

*DW* Think they will have SEars and Boeing on the next list?


----------



## Peteybadboy

I missed a couple of days due to golf. We played badly on day one +6 then better on day 2 -3. It takes two days of good play to compete.

Ron glad you are on the mend.

Playing golf w the lady's today, maybe I can get the group over to my house to move the table inside and upright so I can finish the table?

Carpal tunnel is killing my right arm! Got to get this fixed.

Hope you have a good one


----------



## bandit571

We have work to do…









After this mess is cleared away….









Maybe after Lunch….we'll see….


----------



## 987Ron

> We have work to do…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After this mess is cleared away….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe after Lunch….we ll see….
> 
> - bandit571


bandit you are the master craftsman but I find if I start with boards that are not warped it takes fewer clamps. Just an observacne from a narced up one.


----------



## bandit571

No warp was found…other than in the 1/4" plywood panel…

Removed the clamps, today…slowly..









Half of them put away…
then the clean up can begin….even some detail work..









Leveled the joint. Back of the box?









Ends?









Have a spot to fill…










Front view..setting it on the "base"...which needed round-overs done..









With that hand plane, no less…then a glue up..









Sellers idea…..he glues the base to the box. And, so did I…..

Blank for the lid was too narrow…we have ways..









Matched the grain…let this sit a day…along with the other glue up…

Stay tuned…


----------



## EricFai

That box is looking good Bandit.


----------



## 987Ron

My comment was meant as a joke. The box is looking good.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Fret not Ron-* I personally like the way the Garage has changed for the better. The most important thing that we have here is "freedom" to post about a subject that interests us. There are no restrictions on your posts regarding content as long as it meets LJ's community guidelines.


----------



## bandit571

Chevy started right up…let it run a while until the ice on the windshield was gone…...drove the 2 miles to the Wall E World…had to stop once…as a herd of Whitetail deer wanted to cross the city street,,,,one even had a nice rack.

Bread shelves were just about cleaned out….Along with quite a few other spots. You'd think we had a Blizzard…

Tires to the Chevy were stuck in a layer of ice….couple taps on the accelerator cured that.

May go and fix a Sammich for Supper….been a long day…


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Sunday wrap-up… My dearest friend turned 73 today- * here is an e-card that I sent him…










*"Your life is a gift from God, and I thank him for the many blessings you bring to my life. Happy birthday…"*

I found this quote and I will put it into my library…


----------



## LeeRoyMan

> *Sunday wrap-up… My dearest friend turned 73 today- * here is an e-card that I sent him…
> 
> "Your life is a gift from God, and I thank him for the many blessings you bring to my life. Happy birthday…"
> 
> I found this quote and I will put it into my library…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


pottz is 73?


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*Pottz left on a jet plane-(per his posted music) maybe to Australia to be with the Duck?*



> *Sunday wrap-up… My dearest friend turned 73 today- * here is an e-card that I sent him…
> 
> "Your life is a gift from God, and I thank him for the many blessings you bring to my life. Happy birthday…"
> 
> I found this quote and I will put it into my library…
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker
> 
> *pottz is 73?*
> 
> - LeeRoyMan


*if so then best to him and he can join us up in the perch…*


----------



## Desert_Woodworker

*and then start the week…*


----------



## sras

Decided to make today a "day of rest" in the fullest sense. Cleared brush at the church yesterday that had me calling it a full day at 2PM! Sore muscles and scraped knuckles are what I took home 

I'm still am plugging away on the patio redo. I'm trimming out the 2 posts. Right now working on forms for concrete caps for the post bases.


----------



## bandit571

Dug a path out to the car, today….had a large drift. Then freed up the big blue trash can, so it can go to the curb Tuesday….Had to run the car about..10 minutes or so…defroster on high…nice and toasty for the drive to Wall E World….Had to clear a path to the car, and bit out in front of it….

Cordless electric snow blower, until the battery died, then a steel shovel to break up the ice under the snow, then a normal snow shovel to clear the mess…

Between that and shoptime…I'm whooped….will have to see how tomorrow goes along..

My Hardwood supplier is on "Holiday" to see his daughter and son-in-law..and their 3 brats. Somewhere around Sydney Aus…..they might get back home in March….then I can buy a load of Ash 1×6s….


----------



## Cricket

Closed by request of the thread starter.


----------

